# Authenticate This PRADA



## Addy

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow these rules:*

1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item Name:
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*

3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

Pics needed:

- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos

4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*

5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.



*Disclaimer*
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## yumigirl

Item name:  Prada Vela Zip-Top Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black (Nero) - Excellent Condition
Listing number:  141605079627 
Seller ID: gaser_00
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141605079627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

yumigirl said:


> Item name:  Prada Vela Zip-Top Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black (Nero) - Excellent Condition
> Listing number:  141605079627
> Seller ID: gaser_00
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141605079627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.  TIA!




The pictures aren't the greatest, but there's only a few hours left so I doubt you can get any better ones on short notice. That said, I _think_ this might be authentic. I have the same messenger bag in cerises (red) and it seems to match. If you go for it, make sure you use a credit card and get it professionally authenticated.  This seller doesn't take returns, so you're taking a risk.


----------



## yumigirl

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures aren't the greatest, but there's only a few hours left so I doubt you can get any better ones on short notice. That said, I _think_ this might be authentic. I have the same messenger bag in cerises (red) and it seems to match. If you go for it, make sure you use a credit card and get it professionally authenticated.  This seller doesn't take returns, so you're taking a risk.




Thank you so much. I will take the chance of waiting for it to be relisted so I can get better pictures. Best to be safe than sorry.  Thanks again!


----------



## 444faith

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Hobo Visone- excellent condition 
Listing number: item# 77616
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-visone-77616
Comments: I have placed the item on layaway


----------



## Loubiedoo

Hello Lovely Ladies,
Please could you have a look at this bag please?

Title- Lovely Prada Hand Bag " Vit.Diano" - authentic


Item no. 141607078883

Seller name- delphine303

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141607078883 

Hope this is what you need? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

444faith said:


> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Hobo Visone- excellent condition
> Listing number: item# 77616
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-visone-77616
> Comments: I have placed the item on layaway




I saw this on Fashionphile the other. Very nice and authentic.  You'll love it.  I've had at least 6 of this style.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loubiedoo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Please could you have a look at this bag please?
> 
> Title- Lovely Prada Hand Bag " Vit.Diano" - authentic
> 
> 
> Item no. 141607078883
> 
> Seller name- delphine303
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141607078883
> 
> Hope this is what you need? Thank you in advance.



Need to see photos of the inside hallmarks and shots of the lining, close up.  Looks OK so far, but without those inside pics I can't say for sure.


----------



## 444faith

Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## 444faith

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw this on Fashionphile the other. Very nice and authentic.  You'll love it.  I've had at least 6 of this style.



Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## Loubiedoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see photos of the inside hallmarks and shots of the lining, close up.  Looks OK so far, but without those inside pics I can't say for sure.



Ok seller has given more photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loubiedoo said:


> Ok seller has given more photos




She needs to put these pictures that are in your attachment, all of them,(full-sized) in her listing before I can really help you.  That said, I _think_ it might be authentic, but lacking decent pictures I can't be sure.


----------



## tonyarush

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag

Item name:  PRADA Ladies Black Leather Double Strap Shoulder Style Rectangle Medium Handbag
Item number:  361249131106
SellerID:  stuffusell (136115)
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361249131106?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I

Many thanks
t.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tonyarush said:


> Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag
> 
> Item name:  PRADA Ladies Black Leather Double Strap Shoulder Style Rectangle Medium Handbag
> Item number:  361249131106
> SellerID:  stuffusell (136115)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361249131106?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I
> 
> Many thanks
> t.




I'd like to see more of the lining, preferably close up. Ask the seller to pull the lining inside out. Doesn't hurt the bag.   Pics of the cards, if available, also.

PS:  I'm thinking this one is OK, but won't commit until I see more of the lining. These have been faked a LOT.


----------



## Loubiedoo

Loubiedoo said:


> Ok seller has given more photos


Thank you so much. I will ask the seller:smile1


----------



## tonyarush

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, preferably close up. Ask the seller to pull the lining inside out. Doesn't hurt the bag.   Pics of the cards, if available, also.
> 
> PS:  I'm thinking this one is OK, but won't commit until I see more of the lining. These have been faked a LOT.


Thanks for your quick response, I had already won the bag but thought I would seek your opinion before I complete the sale,  seller is posting the photo of the lining and I will forward it on 
Thanks again for your time
t.


----------



## yuexu9

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Item Name: 291413227904
Listing number: Not sure how to find this ):
Seller ID: Loveit2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...7904&clkid=4924169032298899175&_qi=RTM2067267
Comments: Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## missfiggy

yuexu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: 291413227904
> Listing number: Not sure how to find this ):
> Seller ID: Loveit2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...7904&clkid=4924169032298899175&_qi=RTM2067267
> Comments: Thanks so much for your time!


 
Unfortunately the quality of the photos is not good enough to see necessary details but I am extremely suspicious that this is not authentic.  Maybe ask for better quality photos.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

I hope even some pics are clear enough the get an idea:

Item Name: AUTH. PRADA LARGE SHOPPING BLACK HANDBAG
Listing number: 301571125411
Seller ID: gcklrk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301571125411?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Not sure about the authenticity cards, front logo and the zip... looks weird

TIA!


----------



## missfiggy

FreyahWarrior said:


> I hope even some pics are clear enough the get an idea:
> 
> Item Name: AUTH. PRADA LARGE SHOPPING BLACK HANDBAG
> Listing number: 301571125411
> Seller ID: gcklrk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301571125411?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Not sure about the authenticity cards, front logo and the zip... looks weird
> 
> TIA!


 

Very VERY bad fake.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

missfiggy said:


> Very VERY bad fake.


 
Many thanks missfiggy, that is what I thought  reported...


----------



## Linaxx3

Hello I was just wondering if this purse prada is authentic because i haven't seen any similar ones before x thank you

http://www.depop.com/en/chiarip89/vendo-portafoglio-prada-fucsia-usato


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hello! I found this little cutie at a local consignment store. I believe it's a Prada Mini Bowler and I'd love some help to see if it's authentic. Please let me know if you'd like more pictures  Thank you!


----------



## yuexu9

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the quality of the photos is not good enough to see necessary details but I am extremely suspicious that this is not authentic.  Maybe ask for better quality photos.


Ok, thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Belleetbonne said:


> Hello! I found this little cutie at a local consignment store. I believe it's a Prada Mini Bowler and I'd love some help to see if it's authentic. Please let me know if you'd like more pictures  Thank you!



*Bratty1919* is better with these older Pradas than I am, but from what I can see, I think it's OK.  Post a close up of the Prada triangle tag and the inside Prada rectangle tag. Make sure you photograph them at an angle it a bit and that it's very clear.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yuexu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: 291413227904
> Listing number: Not sure how to find this ):
> Seller ID: Loveit2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...7904&clkid=4924169032298899175&_qi=RTM2067267
> Comments: Thanks so much for your time!





missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the quality of the photos is not good enough to see necessary details but I am extremely suspicious that this is not authentic.  Maybe ask for better quality photos.



Fake gets my vote also.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Prada Psycho said:


> *Bratty1919* is better with these older Pradas than I am, but from what I can see, I think it's OK.  Post a close up of the Prada triangle tag and the inside Prada rectangle tag. Make sure you photograph them at an angle it a bit and that it's very clear.



Thank you Prada Psycho  Here are those close ups....


----------



## tintinay

Item Name: prada black backpack
Listing number: 181690101686
Seller ID: o_krystal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-black-backpack-/181690101686?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1653
Comments: please authenticate. thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Belleetbonne said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho  Here are those close ups....




I'm thinking this is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tintinay said:


> Item Name: prada black backpack
> Listing number: 181690101686
> Seller ID: o_krystal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-black-backpack-/181690101686?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1653
> Comments: please authenticate. thank you!




This one looks fake.  Better to stick to authorized retailers for these nylons.  They're faked too often and too well.


----------



## Apursuer

Hi can someone help with this saffiano 
The bottom seam bugs me and the leather is stiff

Any help appreciated!!


----------



## bestdad

hi please help authenticating my two prada items (i did post before but i think it got lost)

firstly a small bag
http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/_57_zpsnzcn75gt.jpg.html?o=0

and secondly some sunglasses
http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/prada/prada/IMAG2420_zpspefwrffx.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


please help thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Apursuer said:


> Hi can someone help with this saffiano
> The bottom seam bugs me and the leather is stiff
> 
> Any help appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937836
> View attachment 2937838
> View attachment 2937839
> View attachment 2937840
> View attachment 2937841




It's not just the bottom seam that's off:  it's fake.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this is authentic.



 Thank you, Prada Psycho!


----------



## Linaxx3

Hello I was just wondering if this purse prada is authentic because i haven't seen any similar ones before x thank you

http://www.depop.com/en/chiarip89/ve...a-fucsia-usato


----------



## missfiggy

bestdad said:


> hi please help authenticating my two prada items (i did post before but i think it got lost)
> 
> firstly a small bag
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/_57_zpsnzcn75gt.jpg.html?o=0
> 
> and secondly some sunglasses
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/prada/prada/IMAG2420_zpspefwrffx.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> 
> please help thanks



PLEASE READ POST #1.  It tells you what photos we need.  We are unable to authenticate without the correct photos.

This thread is for handbags and purses only.  Sunglasses go here please:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## missfiggy

Linaxx3 said:


> Hello I was just wondering if this purse prada is authentic because i haven't seen any similar ones before x thank you
> 
> http://www.depop.com/en/chiarip89/ve...a-fucsia-usato



PLEASE DO NOT MULTIPOST.  It looks rude and pushy.

PLEASE READ POST #1.  It tells you what photos we need.  We are unable to authenticate without the correct photos.


----------



## bestdad

[Hi missfiggy, please telly me which photos I need to post, and I'll get them asap, I took as many as I could that I thought would be of use, the close up of the zipper prada sign and cards.
Thanks 

QUOTE=missfiggy;28281083]PLEASE READ POST #1.  It tells you what photos we need.  We are unable to authenticate without the correct photos.

This thread is for handbags and purses only.  Sunglasses go here please:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## missfiggy

bestdad said:


> [Hi missfiggy, please telly me which photos I need to post, and I'll get them asap, I took as many as I could that I thought would be of use, the close up of the zipper prada sign and cards.
> Thanks
> 
> QUOTE=missfiggy;28281083]PLEASE READ POST #1.  It tells you what photos we need.  We are unable to authenticate without the correct photos.
> 
> This thread is for handbags and purses only.  Sunglasses go here please:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


[/QUOTE]


The photos are of extremely poor quality and do not show the detail we need to authenticate.

Having said that I will also say that the bag is a style which is probably *THE* most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  I have never seen an authentic bag of this style anywhere.  These fakes are sold online, literally by the millions, to people who think they have struck upon a secret source of cheap Prada.


----------



## Coolstar123

Hi ladies,

I found this beautiful saffiano tote on ebay, but I was wondering if it's really authentic. I have asked the seller for additional photos, but I haven't heard back yet. I was wondering if anything makes you think it is not authentic (or if you know if the seller is reputable). It does come with the original receipt and cards. Additionally, if anyone could point me to a place to buy authentic, pre-loved saffiano totes, I would greatly appreciate it!

Item Name: Bnwt prada saffiano lux black - nero bn2274 leather dbl zip tote $2350 + taxes 
Listing number: 181695067408
Seller ID: blackcat_1312
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181695067408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: seller wants to pay through Paypal, which seems a little shady to me. If this does turn out to be authentic I would only pay through ebay, but the sellers note does say pay through Pp. Not sure what to make of this


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coolstar123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I found this beautiful saffiano tote on ebay, but I was wondering if it's really authentic. I have asked the seller for additional photos, but I haven't heard back yet. I was wondering if anything makes you think it is not authentic (or if you know if the seller is reputable). It does come with the original receipt and cards. Additionally, if anyone could point me to a place to buy authentic, pre-loved saffiano totes, I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Bnwt prada saffiano lux black - nero bn2274 leather dbl zip tote $2350 + taxes
> Listing number: 181695067408
> Seller ID: blackcat_1312
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181695067408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments: seller wants to pay through Paypal, which seems a little shady to me. If this does turn out to be authentic I would only pay through ebay, but the sellers note does say pay through Pp. Not sure what to make of this*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



It's more than shady.  Sellers can't list on eBay just for advertising purposes, then complete the transaction outside eBay.  What to make of this?  Do a fast 180 and SHOP AT PRADA!  

PS: The pics are horrible, no way to authenticate the bag, but the seller is highly suspect. Check the feedback...


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS


----------



## redweddy

Hello dear experts can you please help me with this bag...

Item: Prada double bag saffiano medium in caramel
Seller: Gilt.com
Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/prada/product/1073039607-prada-saffiano-cuir-leather-double-medium-tote

Additional photos:











I am a little concerned about the inside lining - isn't the piping supposed to be red too? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Hello dear experts can you please help me with this bag...
> 
> Item: Prada double bag saffiano medium in caramel
> Seller: Gilt.com
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/brand/prada/product/1073039607-prada-saffiano-cuir-leather-double-medium-tote
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 2938854
> View attachment 2938855
> View attachment 2938856
> View attachment 2938857
> View attachment 2938858
> View attachment 2938859
> View attachment 2938861
> View attachment 2938862
> View attachment 2938863
> 
> 
> I am a little concerned about the inside lining - isn't the piping supposed to be red too?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Cards? Close up of the triangle Prada logo?


----------



## bestdad

Thanks missfiggy
I've taken some more pictures of the strap and added them.
Hope they help 

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/IMAG2481_zpsodptc3cf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
 




The photos are of extremely poor quality and do not show the detail we need to authenticate.

Having said that I will also say that the bag is a style which is probably *THE* most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  I have never seen an authentic bag of this style anywhere.  These fakes are sold online, literally by the millions, to people who think they have struck upon a secret source of cheap Prada.[/QUOTE]


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Cards? Close up of the triangle Prada logo?




Thank you for responding so quickly... Here are the additional photos: 








Thank you again in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly... Here are the additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 2938926
> View attachment 2938928
> View attachment 2938929
> View attachment 2938930
> View attachment 2938931
> 
> 
> Thank you again in advance!




Gilt strikes (out) again: This is *fake*!  Expect a fight from them.  Check out this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/gilt-sold-me-a-superfake-prada-saffiano-and-899860.html


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Gilt strikes (out) again: This is *fake*!  Expect a fight from them.  Check out this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/gilt-sold-me-a-superfake-prada-saffiano-and-899860.html




Thank you for responding so quickly! I knew something was off.  

I will post pics of another Prada bag for you to review if that is ok.  I got it from them as well. 

Do credit card companies accept authentication fro Caroldiva? I think I will have to talk to my credit card company for this one. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly! I knew something was off.
> 
> I will post pics of another Prada bag for you to review if that is ok.  I got it from them as well.
> 
> Do credit card companies accept authentication fro Caroldiva? I think I will have to talk to my credit card company for this one. Thank you again for your help.



Do NOT waste your time/money with CarolDiva or *****************. Go straight to your credit card company and file a dispute after you notify Gilt that you received a counterfeit.


----------



## missfiggy

bestdad said:


> Thanks missfiggy
> I've taken some more pictures of the strap and added them.
> Hope they help
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/IMAG2481_zpsodptc3cf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos are of extremely poor quality and do not show the detail we need to authenticate.
> 
> Having said that I will also say that the bag is a style which is probably *THE* most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  I have never seen an authentic bag of this style anywhere.  These fakes are sold online, literally by the millions, to people who think they have struck upon a secret source of cheap Prada.


[/QUOTE]


HAVE YOU READ POST #1???????

If you do not provide the photos listed in post #1 I CAN NOT AND WILL NOT ASSIST ANY FURTHER.


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Do NOT waste your time/money with CarolDiva or *****************. Go straight to your credit card company and file a dispute after you notify Gilt that you received a counterfeit.




Ok - thank you again.

I bought this one from Gilt too but haven't used it:

Item: Prada City Calf Double Bag in Cacao
Seller: Gilt.com
Link: http://www.gilt.com/m/redweddy/personal_offers/1094906468

Here are additional photos:











Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Ok - thank you again.
> 
> I bought this one from Gilt too but haven't used it:
> 
> Item: Prada City Calf Double Bag in Cacao
> Seller: Gilt.com
> Link: http://www.gilt.com/m/redweddy/personal_offers/1094906468
> 
> Here are additional photos:
> View attachment 2938935
> View attachment 2938936
> View attachment 2938937
> View attachment 2938938
> View attachment 2938939
> View attachment 2938940
> View attachment 2938941
> View attachment 2938942
> View attachment 2938947
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your help!



Cards?


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Cards?




So sorry! I thought I included them! Here they are:


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, I'm interested in having this authenticated.  Thank you so much. 

Item Name: 2013 PRADA Gray Leather BN2420


Listing number:   231507557955


Seller ID: Brandearauctions


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231507557955




Comments:  $870


----------



## AllthingsLV




----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> So sorry! I thought I included them! Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938983




And here is a perfect example of the slippery slope that is the secondary market: THIS bag is actually authentic. I was pretty sure it was, but needed to verify something with the cards.  Finding fakes mixed with authentic bags on these sites isn't uncommon, but Gilt is destroying their reputation with those fakes.  I won't shop there!


----------



## Prada Psycho

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 2938999
> View attachment 2939000
> View attachment 2939001
> View attachment 2939002
> View attachment 2939003
> View attachment 2939004




Need some close-up shots (clear/in focus) of the lining and also pics of the cards.


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> And here is a perfect example of the slippery slope that is the secondary market: THIS bag is actually authentic. I was pretty sure it was, but needed to verify something with the cards.  Finding fakes mixed with authentic bags on these sites isn't uncommon, but Gilt is destroying their reputation with those fakes.  I won't shop there!




Wow! I wasn't sure what you would say about this bag.

Granted, I bought this a few weeks ago and had no real concerns until this second bag arrived today.

But I do have a question - on the hang tag on this Cacao bag...there is no "PRADA" marking and in the inside, the piping is not the same color as the lining...these became concerning to me today...there are no Prada stores or high end department stores near me so I have nothing to compare.  Are the features I am worried about actually features of this type of bag from Prada?


Again thank you so much for your time and quick response!


----------



## AllthingsLV




----------



## Prada Psycho

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 2939012
> View attachment 2939014
> View attachment 2939018
> View attachment 2939019
> View attachment 2939020
> View attachment 2939022
> View attachment 2939023
> View attachment 2939025
> View attachment 2939029
> View attachment 2939030




Looks fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Wow! I wasn't sure what you would say about this bag.
> 
> Granted, I bought this a few weeks ago and had no real concerns until this second bag arrived today.
> 
> But I do have a question - on the hang tag on this Cacao bag...there is no "PRADA" marking and in the inside, the piping is not the same color as the lining...these became concerning to me today...there are no Prada stores or high end department stores near me so I have nothing to compare.  Are the features I am worried about actually features of this type of bag from Prada?
> 
> 
> Again thank you so much for your time and quick response!



It's easy enough to do given that other bag, but don't let yourself get caught up in what I call "fakeaphobia" about this bag. It's fine. Prada is notorious for shuffling details.


----------



## redweddy

Prada Psycho said:


> It's easy enough to do given that other bag, but don't let yourself get caught up in what I call "fakeaphobia" about this bag. It's fine. Prada is notorious for shuffling details.




Thank you!!

I just talked to both Gilt and my credit card company.  Gilt wants me to send "photos of concern" which I have done.  Let's see how things go...

I have learned my lesson - I will buy from the store for a few extra hundred dollars.  It is worth the peace of mind.

I hope the other lady that they sold the other fake bag to will win her dispute!


----------



## Prada Psycho

redweddy said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I just talked to both Gilt and my credit card company.  Gilt wants me to send "photos of concern" which I have done.  Let's see how things go...
> 
> I have learned my lesson - I will buy from the store for a few extra hundred dollars.  It is worth the peace of mind.
> 
> I hope the other lady that they sold the other fake bag to will win her dispute!




Let us know what Gilt has to say...though I've got a pretty good idea.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.




Awesome!!!  Thanks!!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## missfiggy

redweddy said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly! I knew something was off.
> 
> I will post pics of another Prada bag for you to review if that is ok.  I got it from them as well.
> 
> Do credit card companies accept authentication fro Caroldiva? I think I will have to talk to my credit card company for this one. Thank you again for your help.


 

For ACCURATE authentications of Prada items I recommend using either Authenticate4U or Fakespotters.  Both have excellent Prada authenticators and are reasonably priced.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

What about this...?

Item Name: Prada Tan Leather Tote
Listing number: 231514140289
Seller ID: laiwah28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Tan...289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e7516e81

Comments: not convinced...

TIA!


----------



## ima_delr

Hi ladies! Can you help authenticate this? I have a feeling it might not be the real thing but you experts would know best.

Item Name: Prada BN1801
Listing number: 161647739003
Seller ID: kosher888
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Pr...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25a2f4c07b

Thank You!


----------



## missfiggy

FreyahWarrior said:


> What about this...?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tan Leather Tote
> Listing number: 231514140289
> Seller ID: laiwah28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Tan...289?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35e7516e81
> 
> Comments: not convinced...
> 
> TIA!


 
Fake.


----------



## missfiggy

ima_delr said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help authenticate this? I have a feeling it might not be the real thing but you experts would know best.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN1801
> Listing number: 161647739003
> Seller ID: kosher888
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Pre-Owned-Pr...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25a2f4c07b
> 
> Thank You!


 

Fake.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Another one:

Item Name: PRADA Shopper Tote in Beautiful Soft Grainy Leather
Listing number: 251892405294
Seller ID: pu1p45ik
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Shopper-Tote-in-Beautiful-Soft-Grainy-Leather-/251892405294?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Coolstar123

You're right- it's extremely shady and if they're being shady about the payment method it's probably too risky anyway. 

Was wondering if you could take a look at two bags from Yoogi's closet. Both are bn2274 in nero.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-b...-double-zip-medium-tote-bag-bn2274-48712.html

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-b...-double-zip-medium-tote-bag-bn2274-48714.html

Thank you for your help again!! You ladies are seriously the best and I so appreciate your help.


----------



## goyardshige

Kindly help authenticate this vintage Prada nylon tote bag. The seller told me it is authentic.  I have read prada bags must have zippers with lampo, riri, ipi, ykk, or  opti on it. But I found out this bag does not have marks on its zipper. Is this a fake one?


----------



## Prada Psycho

FreyahWarrior said:


> Another one:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Shopper Tote in Beautiful Soft Grainy Leather
> Listing number: 251892405294
> Seller ID: pu1p45ik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Shopper-Tote-in-Beautiful-Soft-Grainy-Leather-/251892405294?
> 
> Thank you so much.


 

This looks OK, but make sure you read the description closely. Seller specifically mentions "comes from smoky home"  so you might want to verify that.  I'd never buy anything that smells of smoke, but I'm wondering if she made an error and it should be "smoke free."


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coolstar123 said:


> You're right- it's extremely shady and if they're being shady about the payment method it's probably too risky anyway.
> 
> Was wondering if you could take a look at two bags from Yoogi's closet. Both are bn2274 in nero.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-b...-double-zip-medium-tote-bag-bn2274-48712.html
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-b...-double-zip-medium-tote-bag-bn2274-48714.html
> 
> Thank you for your help again!! You ladies are seriously the best and I so appreciate your help.




Both bags look OK and Yoogi's normally is reliable for authenticity on these saffianos, but we've also caught a few fake saffys there.  They always take them down but just to be safe, if you buy one, post your own photos  here and quote this post. We'll have a look.


----------



## rjrpadilla

Item Name: Black Saffiano Zip Around Wallet M506A
Listing Number: ---
Seller ID: jen*bellasmom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...sMFDEymPKjJywICF%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#

Hello ladies,

I need help in authenticating this wallet! I'm not sure if it's authentic or she's just including a real authenticity card with a replica wallet.

Thanks you so much! Much appreciated!


----------



## Coolstar123

Prada Psycho said:


> Both bags look OK and Yoogi's normally is reliable for authenticity on these saffianos, but we've also caught a few fake saffys there.  They always take them down but just to be safe, if you buy one, post your own photos  here and quote this post. We'll have a look.



Thank you!!! If I buy one I will definitely post it back here. 

Thank you prada psycho


----------



## redweddy

missfiggy said:


> For ACCURATE authentications of Prada items I recommend using either Authenticate4U or Fakespotters.  Both have excellent Prada authenticators and are reasonably priced.




Thank you so much - I appreciate it.  I will look into these authentication services.


----------



## LVlover9999

Could you please help me to authenticate this Prada Saffiano in POMICE 

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LIMITED EDITION LUX TOTE BAG BN1874 IN POMICE (nude)
Listing number: 141611216550
Seller ID: blewsmann
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LIMITED-EDITION-LUX-TOTE-BAG-BN1874-POMICE-nude-/141611216550 

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## tonyarush

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, preferably close up. Ask the seller to pull the lining inside out. Doesn't hurt the bag.   Pics of the cards, if available, also.
> 
> PS:  I'm thinking this one is OK, but won't commit until I see more of the lining. These have been faked a LOT.


Hi
The seller has posted another photo of the lining of the bag as requested if you could be so kind to give your thoughts
Thanks
t.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rjrpadilla said:


> Item Name: Black Saffiano Zip Around Wallet M506A
> Listing Number: ---
> Seller ID: jen*bellasmom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...sMFDEymPKjJywICF%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I need help in authenticating this wallet! I'm not sure if it's authentic or she's just including a real authenticity card with a replica wallet.
> 
> Thanks you so much! Much appreciated!



Wallets are usually hard to authenticate. This one? Not so much.  FAKE!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tonyarush said:


> Hi
> The seller has posted another photo of the lining of the bag as requested if you could be so kind to give your thoughts
> Thanks
> t.




Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LVlover9999 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this Prada Saffiano in POMICE
> 
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LIMITED EDITION LUX TOTE BAG BN1874 IN POMICE (nude)
> Listing number: 141611216550
> Seller ID: blewsmann
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LIMITED-EDITION-LUX-TOTE-BAG-BN1874-POMICE-nude-/141611216550
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!




From the pictures posted, it looks OK. If you were the winner, post your own photos once you receive it and we'll double check.


----------



## tonyarush

Thanks so much for your help
t.


----------



## tonyarush

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Thanks for help, really appreciate it.


----------



## LVlover9999

Prada Psycho said:


> From the pictures posted, it looks OK. If you were the winner, post your own photos once you receive it and we'll double check.


Thanks so much!!!. Yes. I'm the winner. I will post my own photos once I receive it.
Thanks again.


----------



## poopsie

Can I please verify that this is fake?  I am pleading mental pause as the cause. I keep real items on one Ebay ID and the dubious ones on another. I make it a point to never log into the dubious ID on my phone. I have no recollection of doing so, but somewhere along the line I obviously did :shame: No more Ebay while at work I am too old to juggle the two

Prada Black Chevron Nylon Tote Bag (Large Tote)
item# 321697039398
seller:  shinebrightlikeadiamond2015
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...G4rGLalbd1Th6WE2JZJAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## poopsie

.....................cont

Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> Can I please verify that this is fake?  I am pleading mental pause as the cause. I keep real items on one Ebay ID and the dubious ones on another. I make it a point to never log into the dubious ID on my phone. I have no recollection of doing so, but somewhere along the line I obviously did :shame: No more Ebay while at work I am too old to juggle the two
> 
> Prada Black Chevron Nylon Tote Bag (Large Tote)
> item# 321697039398
> seller:  shinebrightlikeadiamond2015
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...G4rGLalbd1Th6WE2JZJAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





poopsie said:


> .....................cont
> 
> Thank you



Geeez Louise!!!!!  What a CRACKER of a FAKE.    Unfortunately you've been "bait and switched".  The bag in the listing has silver hardware in the first photo (and is probably authentic).    The rest of the photos are probably DELIBERATELY bad.  The one you've received has gold h/ware and is nothing like authentic for many many more reasons.  But you've received authentic cards.

Your story reminded me of my daughter who dreamed one night that she had bought 2 pairs of cowboy boots online.  On checking her bank account several days later she noticed an odd payment - yep....2 pairs of cowboy boots bought in her sleep!!!!!    She's now locked her paypal but if the subconscious knows the override code....WARNING WARNING WARNING....DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> ..WARNING WARNING WARNING....DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!



  

Only old farts like you and I would get that!


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Geeez Louise!!!!!  What a CRACKER of a FAKE.    Unfortunately you've been "bait and switched".  The bag in the listing has silver hardware in the first photo (and is probably authentic).    The rest of the photos are probably DELIBERATELY bad.  The one you've received has gold h/ware and is nothing like authentic for many many more reasons.  But you've received authentic cards.
> 
> *Your story reminded me of my daughter who dreamed one night that she had bought 2 pairs of cowboy boots online.  On checking her bank account several days later she noticed an odd payment - yep....2 pairs of cowboy boots bought in her sleep!!!!!    *She's now locked her paypal but if the subconscious knows the override code....WARNING WARNING WARNING....DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!



  Thank you! I knew the minute I logged onto my desk top.
 LOL------I blame ish like that on the cats. 



Prada Psycho said:


> Only old farts like you and I would get that!



I am a 50's baby. So we are in good company then


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Thank you! I knew the minute I logged onto my desk top.
> LOL------I blame ish like that on the cats.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 50's baby. So we are in good company then



Didn't fool me. That David Cassidy/Partridge Family avatar tells it all.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Didn't fool me. That David Cassidy/Partridge Family avatar tells it all.



But he hasn't aged as well as the rest of us!!!!!!


----------



## goyardshige

Kindly help authenticate this vintage Prada nylon tote bag. The seller told me it is authentic.Kindly confirm please  thanks


----------



## ima_delr

Hi ladies 

Can you please authenticate this prada bag based on the pictures? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## tonyarush

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag currently on eBay

Item name:  Genuine Black Prada Handbag
Item number:  171729057605
SellerID:  cherryd79
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171729057605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks
t.


----------



## borbacss

Item Name: NEW PRADA BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER LOGO SHOPPING TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG BN2694
Listing number: 361246873662
Seller ID: prime-moda
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361246873662

Comments: can you please let me know if this looks authentic? Also, if it is not, any idea where I could find this BN2694? Dying to get my hands on one. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ima_delr

Hi ladies,

Can you please help authenticate this other Prada bag? Thanks in advance! 

Style: BN1841


----------



## missfiggy

ima_delr said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this other Prada bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Style: BN1841
> 
> View attachment 2941539
> View attachment 2941540
> View attachment 2941541
> View attachment 2941542
> View attachment 2941543
> View attachment 2941544


 

Fake


----------



## ima_delr

missfiggy said:


> Fake




Thanks so much missfiggy! I almost took the bait there. Thank you!!


----------



## poopsie

nm


----------



## emanresux

Hello can you guys authenticate this prada purse please? I think all the pictures you need are provided by the seller.
Have a lovely day thank you x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-purse-wallet-/161649876123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a3155c9b


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Please authenticate:
Authentic Prada Messenger
Listing: 231508839653
Seller:  Rarelily
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231508839653?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


Looks like bag has no lining?


----------



## mannel

Item Name: 
*PRADA CANVAS CANTON ROAD TOTE BAG*

 Listing number: 281640792565 
Seller ID: coolstuff88812
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-CANVAS...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41931971f5
Comments: Kindly help me authenticate this please. Thank you!


----------



## 444faith

Item: Prada Brown Vitello Daino Leather Zip Top Hobo Bag BR4311
Item number: 10089047
Seller: yoogi closet
Link: 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-brown-vitello-daino-leather-zip-top-hobo-bag-br4311.html
Comments: purchased this and forgot to post for authencity. Many thanks


----------



## mmuehlei

Hello, can anybody help me? Ist this a fake?  

https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-80212

I hope that there`s someone who can tell me about it.


----------



## theclassic

Hello ladies!! Can you please help me with this bag - 

ITEM: Prada tan deerskin tote

Number: 151621945999

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151621945999?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much! Your time is so appreciates! ~ xoxo


----------



## lkhlkh

Hi everyone,

Can you guys help me to authenticate whether this Prada wallet is a fake or not? I bought it from Bicester Village Oxford London from the Prada outlet. However, I noticed the stitching is quite messy and there is an opening at the zipped part of the wallet.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano wallet in Ibisco color
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Prada outlet in Bicester Village London
Link: -
Comments -

Front view of bag
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAUW5jLVV0R3JPOWM/view?usp=sharing

- Zipper & its end
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAd2xoUUlMNXVmY1k/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAS3dWck1sSHk4czQ/view?usp=sharing

- Hardware
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAU1ZTb3R0WXJOTlE/view?usp=sharing

- Base of the handles

- Both sides of all cards
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAZGsyb3RNRGF3SUk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAdGtJeWExMllFdWc/view?usp=sharing

- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAM2pfSlp6aUx6NWc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVATXh0cWYyeE1hNWc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAUE1yTGpWdnFPQms/view?usp=sharing

- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides

- Closeups of main logos

- Closeups of interior labels/logos
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAVEN0Wnk0T0paRm8/view?usp=sharing

Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lkhlkh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you guys help me to authenticate whether this Prada wallet is a fake or not? I bought it from Bicester Village Oxford London from the Prada outlet. However, I noticed the stitching is quite messy and there is an opening at the zipped part of the wallet.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano wallet in Ibisco color
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Prada outlet in Bicester Village London
> Link: -
> Comments -
> 
> Front view of bag
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAUW5jLVV0R3JPOWM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> - Zipper & its end
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAd2xoUUlMNXVmY1k/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAS3dWck1sSHk4czQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> - Hardware
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAU1ZTb3R0WXJOTlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> - Base of the handles
> 
> - Both sides of all cards
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAZGsyb3RNRGF3SUk/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAdGtJeWExMllFdWc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAM2pfSlp6aUx6NWc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVATXh0cWYyeE1hNWc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAUE1yTGpWdnFPQms/view?usp=sharing
> 
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> 
> - Closeups of main logos
> 
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-s5tPiaDVAVEN0Wnk0T0paRm8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you very much everyone.



I don't have time to click all these individual links. Please put in a Photobucket or something.


----------



## Prada Psycho

theclassic said:


> Hello ladies!! Can you please help me with this bag -
> 
> ITEM: Prada tan deerskin tote
> 
> Number: 151621945999
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151621945999?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much! Your time is so appreciates! ~ xoxo




Not familiar with this style, but it may be OK. If you buy it, post your own pics here for a second look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

goyardshige said:


> Kindly help authenticate this vintage Prada nylon tote bag. The seller told me it is authentic.  I have read prada bags must have zippers with lampo, riri, ipi, ykk, or  opti on it. But I found out this bag does not have marks on its zipper. Is this a fake one?




No idea. The pictures are terrible and these bags are fakes by the thousands.  Those online guides are useless, by the way.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tonyarush said:


> Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag currently on eBay
> 
> Item name:  Genuine Black Prada Handbag
> Item number:  171729057605
> SellerID:  cherryd79
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171729057605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks
> t.




Not liking what I'm seeing, but that's not saying much given the poor quality of the pictures.


----------



## Prada Psycho

borbacss said:


> Item Name: NEW PRADA BLACK CALFSKIN LEATHER LOGO SHOPPING TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG BN2694
> Listing number: 361246873662
> Seller ID: prime-moda
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/361246873662
> 
> Comments: can you please let me know if this looks authentic? Also, if it is not, any idea where I could find this BN2694? Dying to get my hands on one. Thank you in advance!




I smell a bait and switch seller.  Wouldn't touch this.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate:
> Authentic Prada Messenger
> Listing: 231508839653
> Seller:  Rarelily
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231508839653?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> Looks like bag has no lining?




Not enough pics, but not liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mannel said:


> Item Name:
> *PRADA CANVAS CANTON ROAD TOTE BAG*
> 
> Listing number: 281640792565
> Seller ID: coolstuff88812
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-CANVAS...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41931971f5
> Comments: Kindly help me authenticate this please. Thank you!



The pictures won't enlarge on this listing.  If you buy it, post your own photos here and we'll have a look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

444faith said:


> Item: Prada Brown Vitello Daino Leather Zip Top Hobo Bag BR4311
> Item number: 10089047
> Seller: yoogi closet
> Link:
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-brown-vitello-daino-leather-zip-top-hobo-bag-br4311.html
> Comments: purchased this and forgot to post for authencity. Many thanks



Looks good. I've had this bag in probably every color it has come in. Nice!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mmuehlei said:


> Hello, can anybody help me? Ist this a fake?
> 
> https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-80212
> 
> I hope that there`s someone who can tell me about it.



Not enough pictures. Did you buy it? If so, when you get it post your own detail photos here.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Prada Psycho said:


> Not enough pics, but not liking what I'm seeing.


 That auction has ended but here is a similar item, looks like same lining?


Authentic Prada Dark Brown Nylon zip top messenger
Item no. 201228987455
Seller: linda*s***stuff
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201228987455?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

LOREBUNDE said:


> That auction has ended but here is a similar item, looks like same lining?
> 
> 
> Authentic Prada Dark Brown Nylon zip top messenger
> Item no. 201228987455
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201228987455?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> TIA




If your question is about the lack of the monogram lining, yes Prada does make certain styles with a plain lining.   This bag looks a bit more promising than the other and the seller takes returns.  If you buy it, post your own photos here. I do NOT trust that seller's authenticators. I've seen way too many obvious fakes that were deemed authentic.


----------



## 444faith

Thank you


----------



## 444faith

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks good. I've had this bag in probably every color it has come in. Nice!



Thank you


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Prada Psycho said:


> If your question is about the lack of the monogram lining, yes Prada does make certain styles with a plain lining.   This bag looks a bit more promising than the other and the seller takes returns.  If you buy it, post your own photos here. I do NOT trust that seller's authenticators. I've seen way too many obvious fakes that were deemed authentic.


 Wil do, thank you!


----------



## tonyarush

Prada Psycho said:


> Not liking what I'm seeing, but that's not saying much given the poor quality of the pictures.


Thanks for your thoughts 
Will keep looking
t.


----------



## theclassic

Prada Psycho said:


> Not familiar with this style, but it may be OK. If you buy it, post your own pics here for a second look.



Thank you! I may... I get so nervous not knowing for sure..... Thanks again - you're awesome!! ~ xoxo


----------



## klb4556

I'm not sure if you can authenticate sunglasses, too, but I need to know on this pair, and if there's anyone who can clear prada sunglasses, I would so much appreciate a reply. The main rules didn't say. So here goes. 

Item Name: Prada SPR 19P 1AB 4Z1 
Listing number: 261711357804
Seller ID: sidko
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-SPR-1...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cef36676c
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

klb4556 said:


> I'm not sure if you can authenticate sunglasses, too, but I need to know on this pair, and if there's anyone who can clear prada sunglasses, I would so much appreciate a reply. The main rules didn't say. So here goes.
> 
> Item Name: Prada SPR 19P 1AB 4Z1
> Listing number: 261711357804
> Seller ID: sidko
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-SPR-1...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cef36676c
> Comments:



Sunnies go here usually:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-164.html

I've had a bit of a look at these and I think that the sunnies in the photos are probably the real deal, but my forte is handbags and wallets.  There may be someone in the other forum who is better experienced in sunnies and they might have a more definitive answer.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Please authenticate this Prada nylon messenger bag.  I took pics of every nook and cranny.  Did not see any other tags after pulling liner inside out.


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  Could somebody please authenticate this for me?  Thank you in advance!

Item:  Prada BR4253 Tessuto Nylon Shopping Tote
Listing Number:  121607096288
seller:  sweetah
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-BR4253...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c505907e0

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  Could somebody please authenticate this for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  Prada BR4253 Tessuto Nylon Shopping Tote
> Listing Number:  121607096288
> seller:  sweetah
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-BR4253...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c505907e0
> 
> Thank you!




I can't get the zoom/enlargement function to work on this listing, so I can't see any details.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LOREBUNDE said:


> Please authenticate this Prada nylon messenger bag.  I took pics of every nook and cranny.  Did not see any other tags after pulling liner inside out.




These photos must be in perfect focus if we are to help you.  Fuzzy photos and a black nylon messenger make it impossible to even venture a guess.


----------



## MissRMT

Hi TPF authenticators! I just received a Prada Gardener's tote from my sis-in-law for my birthday and she said she bought it from Gilt. I was reading some reviews lately and noticed that Gilt sells both fakes and authentics, depends on the timing or luck or whatsoever. I was quite confident when I received this bag but to remove my anxiety, I would like to request for authentication on this bag.

Name: Prada Saffiano Gardener's tote Small in Baltic blue
Seller: Gilt

Thank you so much authenticators!


----------



## dakink

Hello Everyone.
Purchased this Prada Double Bag through UrbanDaddy.com and I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating, I would greatly appreciate it.



http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/story


----------



## Prada Psycho

MissRMT said:


> Hi TPF authenticators! I just received a Prada Gardener's tote from my sis-in-law for my birthday and she said she bought it from Gilt. I was reading some reviews lately and noticed that Gilt sells both fakes and authentics, depends on the timing or luck or whatsoever. I was quite confident when I received this bag but to remove my anxiety, I would like to request for authentication on this bag.
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano Gardener's tote Small in Baltic blue
> Seller: Gilt
> 
> Thank you so much authenticators!




I could use a few more pics, but yes, this appears to be yet another Gilt Super Fake...


----------



## Prada Psycho

dakink said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Purchased this Prada Double Bag through UrbanDaddy.com and I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/story



Post a picture of the flip side of the luggage tag (with the flap/window). Need a good close up of the metal connector piece.


----------



## dakink

Prada Psycho said:


> Post a picture of the flip side of the luggage tag (with the flap/window). Need a good close up of the metal connector piece.


Here are the additional photos, thank you.

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/Additional photos of tag/story


----------



## Prada Psycho

dakink said:


> Here are the additional photos, thank you.
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/Additional photos of tag/story




Hmm... This has me puzzled. One more photo request:  under the flap of the inside pocket, there's a Made in Italy stamp.  Pop that picture into your album. 

Also, where did the seller of this bag buy it?  That "Urban Daddy"  looks like a sort of Craig's List or something.  Never heard of it until now.


----------



## dakink

Prada Psycho said:


> Hmm... This has me puzzled. One more photo request:  under the flap of the inside pocket, there's a Made in Italy stamp.  Pop that picture into your album.
> 
> Also, where did the seller of this bag buy it?  That "Urban Daddy"  looks like a sort of Craig's List or something.  Never heard of it until now.


Ok I have added the photo of the interior stamp. Urban Daddy is based on membership and members can buy luxury and unique items/ dining experiences from them. I also added a screenshot of the site, I bought it through their perks program and the bags were sourced from a different company. 
The box came directly from UD so I wasn't able to determine who it came from. I did however notice that the little card that comes with it was blank- the small black pamphlet looking one.


----------



## missfiggy

MissRMT said:


> Hi TPF authenticators! I just received a Prada Gardener's tote from my sis-in-law for my birthday and she said she bought it from Gilt. I was reading some reviews lately and noticed that Gilt sells both fakes and authentics, depends on the timing or luck or whatsoever. I was quite confident when I received this bag but to remove my anxiety, I would like to request for authentication on this bag.
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano Gardener's tote Small in Baltic blue
> Seller: Gilt
> 
> Thank you so much authenticators!


 
This looks fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

dakink said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Purchased this Prada Double Bag through UrbanDaddy.com and I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/story[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fake.


----------



## seussie5

Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag?  TIA.

Item Name: Prada Cuir Saffiano Black Double Bag Tote Medium
Listing number: 181702673212
Seller ID: rfan3rose
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181702673212?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Please let me know if you need additional pics and I will message the seller.  I've already asked for pics of the authenticity card so hopefully, those will be up soon.


----------



## seussie5

One more authentication please.  Again TIA.

Item Name:  Prada BN2274 double zip saffiano tote in cammeo
Listing number:  281625319461
Seller ID: moonsunnie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281625319461?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ashi112211

Hi,

Can you please take a look at this crossbody? I've been looking for this bag for a long time.

Name: Prada crossbody wallet
Seller information : hannyj2006 
eBay item number:301569445138
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301569445138?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649365634763/


Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## MissRMT

missfiggy said:


> This looks fake to me.




Thank you for the opinion.  I actually had it authenticated online at the same time and got a confirmation that it is indeed authentic.  I provided them with pictures taken from a DSLR camera but what I posted here were just fron my phone. Sorry about that though. Anyway, if you dont mind, can you pinpoint what exactly it is you found on the bag that you concluded it was fake? I wanted some pointers for future reference. Thank you!


----------



## MissRMT

I dont know if this conclusion was from my poorly taken pictures. Sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

seussie5 said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate this bag?  TIA.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cuir Saffiano Black Double Bag Tote Medium
> Listing number: 181702673212
> Seller ID: rfan3rose
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181702673212?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Please let me know if you need additional pics and I will message the seller.  I've already asked for pics of the authenticity card so hopefully, those will be up soon.


 

Looks fake from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

MissRMT said:


> Thank you for the opinion.  I actually had it authenticated online at the same time and got a confirmation that it is indeed authentic.  I provided them with pictures taken from a DSLR camera but what I posted here were just fron my phone. Sorry about that though. Anyway, if you dont mind, can you pinpoint what exactly it is you found on the bag that you concluded it was fake? I wanted some pointers for future reference. Thank you!


 

I'd be interested to know who authenticated it online because they are somewhat wrong.  I hope you didn't pay for this "authentication".

We don't give out hints or pointers.


----------



## missfiggy

MissRMT said:


> I dont know if this conclusion was from my poorly taken pictures. Sorry.


 

No no ... nothing to do with picture quality.  A helluva lot to do with years of experience though.


----------



## missfiggy

ashi112211 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this crossbody? I've been looking for this bag for a long time.
> 
> Name: Prada crossbody wallet
> Seller information : hannyj2006
> eBay item number:301569445138
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301569445138?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649365634763/
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


 
I too want one of these but I will not buy it online or from ebay.  There are entirely too many of these suddenly appearing on the secondary market.  That said, I prefer not to comment on this one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MissRMT said:


> Thank you for the opinion.  I actually had it authenticated online at the same time and got a confirmation that it is indeed authentic.  I provided them with pictures taken from a DSLR camera but what I posted here were just fron my phone. Sorry about that though. Anyway, if you dont mind, can you pinpoint what exactly it is you found on the bag that you concluded it was fake? I wanted some pointers for future reference. Thank you!





missfiggy said:


> I'd be interested to know who authenticated it online because they are somewhat wrong.  I hope you didn't pay for this "authentication".
> 
> We don't give out hints or pointers.



Sounds like another bit of CarolDiva or *****************'s handy work.  Just looking at one specific detail shows how fake this bag is.  

Which begs the following question: If you had better photos available, why didn't you post them here?


----------



## Prada Psycho

dakink said:


> Hello Everyone.
> Purchased this Prada Double Bag through UrbanDaddy.com and I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/story





dakink said:


> Here are the additional photos, thank you.
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/Additional photos of tag/story





Prada Psycho said:


> Hmm... This has me puzzled. One more photo request:  under the flap of the inside pocket, there's a Made in Italy stamp.  Pop that picture into your album.
> 
> Also, where did the seller of this bag buy it?  That "Urban Daddy"  looks like a sort of Craig's List or something.  Never heard of it until now.





dakink said:


> Ok I have added the photo of the interior stamp. Urban Daddy is based on membership and members can buy luxury and unique items/ dining experiences from them. I also added a screenshot of the site, I bought it through their perks program and the bags were sourced from a different company.
> The box came directly from UD so I wasn't able to determine who it came from. I did however notice that the little card that comes with it was blank- the small black pamphlet looking one.





missfiggy said:


> dakink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> Purchased this Prada Double Bag through UrbanDaddy.com and I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/kdakin7/story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.
Click to expand...


Now that I've rested my weary eyes, I've come to the same conclusion as *MissFiggy*:  Fake!

Sometimes when you look at these things too long you can go cross-eyed! Hope you can get a refund.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ashi112211 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this crossbody? I've been looking for this bag for a long time.
> 
> Name: Prada crossbody wallet
> Seller information : hannyj2006
> eBay item number:301569445138
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301569445138?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> My Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649365634763/
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.





missfiggy said:


> I too want one of these but I will not buy it online or from ebay.  _*There are entirely too many of these suddenly appearing on the secondary market.*_  That said, I prefer not to comment on this one.




Seriously! Don't waste your time looking on eBay or other such places.  Get this one retail. It's nearly impossible to authenticate one of these, especially the black ones, with only photos.


----------



## seussie5

missfiggy said:


> Looks fake from these photos.




Thanks. I thought the price seemed too good to be true.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *Sounds like another bit of CarolDiva or *****************'s handy work.  Just looking at one specific detail shows how fake this bag is.  *
> 
> Which begs the following question: If you had better photos available, why didn't you post them here?



Or the *USUAL* counterfeiters' trick of joining up and asking for authentication of their skanky product.  Or I'm becoming way tooooo cynical...lol...as if!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=15&a=78

Perhaps a little bit of April foolery here??!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=15&a=78
> 
> Perhaps a little bit of April foolery here??!!




Too bad, *MissFiggy*!  You're officially :banned:


----------



## missfiggy

:giggles::lolots:

oops - one of my compulsory inclusions doesn't work.


----------



## dakink

Prada Psycho said:


> Now that I've rested my weary eyes, I've come to the same conclusion as *MissFiggy*:  Fake!
> 
> Sometimes when you look at these things too long you can go cross-eyed! Hope you can get a refund.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## dakink

Thank you !


----------



## ashi112211

Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously! Don't waste your time looking on eBay or other such places.  Get this one retail. It's nearly impossible to authenticate one of these, especially the black ones, with only photos.



Thanks so much Prada Psyco. I already bought it and seller doent not accept returns. Don't know what to do. 

Thanks again for your time and have a wonderful day !


----------



## ashi112211

missfiggy said:


> I too want one of these but I will not buy it online or from ebay.  There are entirely too many of these suddenly appearing on the secondary market.  That said, I prefer not to comment on this one.



Thanks so much Missfiggy. I appreciate your help. I'll check with the seller as she doesn't accept returns. 

Thanks again and have a wonderful day !


----------



## icequeen4

Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Black - Nero BN2274 Leather Dbl Zip Tote
Listing Number: 181695067408
Seller: blackcat_1312 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181695067408?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: Dear Prada experts, I am eyeing on this bag, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

icequeen4 said:


> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Black - Nero BN2274 Leather Dbl Zip Tote
> Listing Number: 181695067408
> Seller: blackcat_1312
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181695067408?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Dear Prada experts, I am eyeing on this bag, please authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much.


 
This appeared in the old thread and prospective buyers were warned to stay well away from this listing - not just authenticity, but a whole heap of reasons to avoid this.


----------



## nancdmd

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  Could somebody please authenticate this for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:  Prada BR4253 Tessuto Nylon Shopping Tote
> Listing Number:  121607096288
> seller:  sweetah
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-BR4253...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c505907e0
> 
> Thank you!





Prada Psycho said:


> I can't get the zoom/enlargement function to work on this listing, so I can't see any details.



Hello dear authenticators!  The seller sent me the following pictures.  Hope you can help me with this one.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Hello dear authenticators!  The seller sent me the following pictures.  Hope you can help me with this one.  Thank you in advance!




Let me put it this way, if *I* were shopping for this bag *I* wouldn't buy it.  There's just too many things that don't look quite right.


----------



## Urbania Doll

Hi! I'm hoping someone can authenticate this wallet on chain for me please. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet
Listing number: 261833496132
Seller ID:            daniela95640
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outstanding...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf67e1644


----------



## Urbania Doll

Hi! I'm so sorry for the double post. I just asked for a similar wallet from Ebay to be authenticated. I like this black one on Ritzbo too. I'm very interested in this wallet on chain, but I'm not sure if this is even a real style. Is Ritzbo even a legitimate site? Sorry if I should be asking in a different thread. Thank you for any info!

Item Name: Prada Cuir Twin Wallet on Chain
Listing number: 
Seller ID: Ritzbo
Link: http://www.ritzbo.com/cuir-twin-wallet-chain-p-2028.html#.VR4HZ-FmpoE


----------



## Rosemary 718

Hi,  girls, I just got a 2014 Saffiano BN2316 .  Has any one ever seen this kind of zipper. I remember there is a gap at the head/loop of the zipper, but this one doesn't have.  Did I get a fake?  Thank you so much for your opinions!


----------



## Lswern

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag! Thanks in advance!

Item name: PRADA BAG
eBay item number:321708596939
SellerID: ardal-au2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-BAG-/321708596939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ae7539ecb


----------



## Rosemary 718

More picture


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lswern said:


> Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: PRADA BAG
> eBay item number:321708596939
> SellerID: ardal-au2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-BAG-/321708596939?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4ae7539ecb




Hideously fake, fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rosemary 718 said:


> Hi,  girls, I just got a 2014 Saffiano BN2316 .  Has any one ever seen this kind of zipper. I remember there is a gap at the head/loop of the zipper, but this one doesn't have.  Did I get a fake?  Thank you so much for your opinions!




Format? 


Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: 
Comments:


----------



## lkhlkh

Hi everyone, Can you guys help me to authenticate whether this Prada wallet is a fake or not? I bought it from Bicester Village Oxford London from the Prada outlet. However, I noticed the stitching is quite messy near the end of the inside zipper.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet in Ibisco
Seller: Prada Outlet in Bicester Village London
Link: http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/skylla1684/library/


Thank you in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

lkhlkh said:


> Hi everyone, Can you guys help me to authenticate whether this Prada wallet is a fake or not? I bought it from Bicester Village Oxford London from the Prada outlet. However, I noticed the stitching is quite messy near the end of the inside zipper.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet in Ibisco
> Seller: Prada Outlet in Bicester Village London
> Link: http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/skylla1684/library/
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




I don't normally like to do these wallets, but I see absolutely nothing off on this one.  Poor construction is a hallmark of Prada these days...unfortunately...


----------



## tonyarush

Hi, would appreciate your time and thoughts on this bag currently on eBay


Item name:  Prada Navy Handbag With Silver Hardware
Item number:  201320085823
SellerID:  blob2829
Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201320085823?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks
t.


----------



## Rosemary 718

Dear girls, please allow me to relist it with correct format. I just bought this prada from Gilt.com.   They almost sold out all of the colors, now only one left.  Has any one ever seen this kind of zipper? I  remember there is a gap at the head/loop of the zipper, but this one  doesn't have.  Very confused. I appreciate your opinions very much!

Item Name:  Prada saffiano Lux Mini BN2316  Peony
Seller: Gilt.com
Link: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/luxury-shoes-2469/product/1081279540- prada-saffiano-leather-lux-double-zip-mini-tote
Comments:  Not only the zipper makes me confused, also the leather looks kind of dry and coarse if seeing in person. My sis has one bought from NM, the leather of hers bag is oily, shinning with detailed pattern.


----------



## kpdphoto

Item Name: Prada Bauletto Convertible Handbag
Listing number: 271828023361
Seller ID: pookieheathjoan
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Baule...n-/271828023361?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


Please authenticate.


----------



## hobaby

Please authenticate this bag

Item Name: Prada Large Tote
Listing number: 151632766470
Seller ID: angelacloset2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151632766470?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lswern

please help me authenticate this bag, thanks in advance! 

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Prada Saffiano Luxury Women Shoulder bag Navy (Blue)
Listing number: 271820983738
Seller ID: kossuser
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...38?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f49cb0dba


----------



## wisconsin

Please help me authenticate this new Prada Vitello Daino tote.
This is my only recently acquired Prada and I am really worried after reading everything on this forum.
Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## wisconsin

And


----------



## wisconsin

Some more


----------



## wisconsin

More


----------



## wisconsin

wisconsin said:


> More


And some more


----------



## wisconsin

wisconsin said:


> And some more


Last


----------



## wisconsin

wisconsin said:


> Last


One more


----------



## Bratty1919

kpdphoto said:


> Item Name: Prada Bauletto Convertible Handbag
> Listing number: 271828023361
> Seller ID: pookieheathjoan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Baule...n-/271828023361?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> 
> 
> Please authenticate.




Must have better, enlargeable pictures - see Post #1!


----------



## Bratty1919

tonyarush said:


> Hi, would appreciate your time and thoughts on this bag currently on eBay
> 
> 
> Item name:  Prada Navy Handbag With Silver Hardware
> Item number:  201320085823
> SellerID:  blob2829
> Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201320085823?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks
> t.




Based on the limited pictures, it should be ok.


----------



## Bratty1919

wisconsin said:


> One more




Unless one is a magician, these photos are useless.


----------



## wisconsin

Bratty1919 said:


> Unless one is a magician, these photos are useless.


No worries
Thanks for your response.


----------



## tonyarush

Bratty1919 said:


> Based on the limited pictures, it should be ok.


Thankyou
t.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures aren't the greatest, but there's only a few hours left so I doubt you can get any better ones on short notice. That said, I _think_ this might be authentic. I have the same messenger bag in cerises (red) and it seems to match. If you go for it, make sure you use a credit card and get it professionally authenticated.  This seller doesn't take returns, so you're taking a risk.



I hope I'm doing this right.  I'm a newbie here. I also purchase on ebay.  I think the buyer protection would protect her if the item is fake.  Is that right?


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures aren't the greatest, but there's only a few hours left so I doubt you can get any better ones on short notice. That said, I _think_ this might be authentic. I have the same messenger bag in cerises (red) and it seems to match. If you go for it, make sure you use a credit card and get it professionally authenticated.  This seller doesn't take returns, so you're taking a risk.


Would she be covered by ebay buyers protection if the item is fake?  I also buy on ebay and am wanting to authenticate items before I buy, that being said I am hoping the buyers protection protects me.  Also if she uses paypal they offer a dispute process.  I'm relying on both of these.


----------



## poopsie

daisyjane66 said:


> Would she be covered by ebay buyers protection if the item is fake?  I also buy on ebay and am wanting to authenticate items before I buy, that being said I am hoping the buyers protection protects me.  Also if she uses paypal they offer a dispute process. * I'm relying on both of these*.



You have to pick a lane. You can't file with both PP and Ebay


----------



## poopsie

Not sure about this one..................thank you

Prada Black Purse Tote Gaufre Nylon Shoulder & Body Handbag EUC
item # 391099783219
seller: myebazar
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391099783219?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## daisyjane66

poopsie said:


> You have to pick a lane. You can't file with both PP and Ebay


Right but won't one of them cover her?  Love the response!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Not sure about this one..................thank you
> 
> Prada Black Purse Tote Gaufre Nylon Shoulder & Body Handbag EUC
> item # 391099783219
> seller: myebazar
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391099783219?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need some clear, in focus, close ups of the lining.


----------



## rumdrop

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this bag?
I have personally never seen this style, and the seller accepted my offer and he/she seems to have a ample amout of good feedbacks. The seller has even given me extra time while I get it authenticate it here, and I wanted to run it by you to make sure  
I really appreciate your work!  

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201166597080?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
item#: 201166597080
seller: brpluxury
item name: Authentic Prada Black Crinkled Patent Leather Tote Handbag

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rumdrop said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> I have personally never seen this style, and the seller accepted my offer and he/she seems to have a ample amout of good feedbacks. The seller has even given me extra time while I get it authenticate it here, and I wanted to run it by you to make sure
> I really appreciate your work!
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201166597080?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> item#: 201166597080
> seller: brpluxury
> item name: Authentic Prada Black Crinkled Patent Leather Tote Handbag
> 
> Thank you so very much!



Looks fine, but here comes the lecture: "Authenticate before purchase!"

You got very lucky.  Nice bag, but handle with care. Prada's patent bags tend to be a bit on the delicate side.


----------



## Noo2015

Hello everyone! Newbie here! I'm considering purchasing this bag, but seller being unresponsive to my questions is arousing my suspicions.

Is this Prada Saffiano for sale on Ebay Authentic??? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Cameo-Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Tote-Bag-With-Box-And-Cards-/301571942909?

Seller has ignored my questions about it's authenticity, model number and size of the bag. If she thinks that someone will willingly hand over £975 without answering any questions she's sadly mistaken.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Noo2015 said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here! I'm considering purchasing this bag, but seller being unresponsive to my questions is arousing my suspicions.
> 
> Is this Prada Saffiano for sale on Ebay Authentic???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Came...er-Tote-Bag-With-Box-And-Cards-/301571942909?
> 
> *Seller has ignored my questions about it's authenticity, model number and size of the bag. If she thinks that someone will willingly hand over £975 without answering any questions she's sadly mistaken.*




You've answered your own question in your last paragraph.  Any seller that won't provide additional information and photos is one to run from, especially in these days of Super Fakes when the counterfeit versions are done SO very well.


----------



## daisyjane66

Can I get some help to authenticate this?  I just recieved it today and theres no lining in it.  Is it a fake? Thanks for any help you can give me. Scroll down the page to see the item I bought.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pink-...qAWw6bauPtV%2B7M%2BWA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Can I get some help to authenticate this?  I just recieved it today and theres no lining in it.  Is it a fake? Thanks for any help you can give me. Scroll down the page to see the item I bought.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pink-...qAWw6bauPtV%2B7M%2BWA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




The photos in the listing are deplorable! Post photos per the instructions in post #1 of this thread and we'll have a look.  As to the lining, there are no absolutes with Prada, so don't let that trip you out just yet.


----------



## rumdrop

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine, but here comes the lecture: "Authenticate before purchase!"
> 
> You got very lucky.  Nice bag, but handle with care. Prada's patent bags tend to be a bit on the delicate side.



Thank you very much Prada Psycho! 
I will definitely remember to authenticate before purchase in the future! 
And thank you so much for the advice on the delicate patent leather! I thought they would be more durable and stronger than the normal leather! Glad I found out before I abused it too much!! 

Again, thanks so much


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos in the listing are deplorable! Post photos per the instructions in post #1 of this thread and we'll have a look.  As to the lining, there are no absolutes with Prada, so don't let that trip you out just yet.






My first time adding pics.  Testing this out to see if I'm doing this right.


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


>


----------



## daisyjane66




----------



## daisyjane66




----------



## daisyjane66




----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos in the listing are deplorable! Post photos per the instructions in post #1 of this thread and we'll have a look.  As to the lining, there are no absolutes with Prada, so don't let that trip you out just yet.


My pics are horrible!  Any advice on how to post pics?  I saved them to photo bucket and copied the link. Is that how to do it?  I took some new pics and I think they are going to be better.  Thanks!


----------



## PradaSatchel

Hello! Any help to authenticate this bag would be much appreciated.

Item Name: listed as authentic Prada purse, caramel leather satchel 
Listing number: 221729191311 (under SOLD listings)
Seller ID: 2014.neih
Comments: Any help to authenticate this bag would be SO much appreciated.

Photo Links

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/v7cAAOSwEeFVBZ1d/$_57.JPG 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/ac0AAOSwpDdVBZ20/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/6tEAAOSwBLlVBZ1t/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/4iEAAOSwrklVBZ2t/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/wTUAAOSwEeFVBZ1p/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/dZIAAOSwv0tVBZ1i/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> My pics are horrible!  Any advice on how to post pics?  I saved them to photo bucket and copied the link. Is that how to do it?  I took some new pics and I think they are going to be better.  Thanks!


http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/ruthy218/slideshow/Prada/2015-04


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/ruthy218/slideshow/Prada/2015-04


These are much nicer photos. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/ruthy218/slideshow/Prada/2015-04



This looks fine to me, but I'd like *Bratty1919* to have a look. She's super great with these older Pradas.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradaSatchel said:


> Hello! Any help to authenticate this bag would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: listed as authentic Prada purse, caramel leather satchel
> Listing number: 221729191311 (under SOLD listings)
> Seller ID: 2014.neih
> Comments: Any help to authenticate this bag would be SO much appreciated.
> 
> Photo Links
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/v7cAAOSwEeFVBZ1d/$_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/ac0AAOSwpDdVBZ20/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/6tEAAOSwBLlVBZ1t/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/4iEAAOSwrklVBZ2t/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/wTUAAOSwEeFVBZ1p/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/dZIAAOSwv0tVBZ1i/$_57.JPG?rt=nc




"Rode hard and put up wet" but it's authentic.


----------



## Ptoun

Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much for your time.
http://imageshack.com/a/img908/5883/2dugHG.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/562/Xj8qV7.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/943/0Pi5Dp.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7349/OI7nzl.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9495/eWqDOd.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1316/nF7RE4.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/2072/Spg5Vq.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/3498/pPVXXI.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5893/XFUjBL.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9565/IVHXre.jpg


----------



## runrun

Please help authenticate this Prada Spazzolato Parabole from private seller. It does not come with any card. Thanks in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

Ptoun said:


> Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much for your time.
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/5883/2dugHG.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/562/Xj8qV7.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/943/0Pi5Dp.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7349/OI7nzl.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9495/eWqDOd.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/1316/nF7RE4.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/2072/Spg5Vq.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/3498/pPVXXI.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5893/XFUjBL.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9565/IVHXre.jpg




Fake.


----------



## missfiggy

runrun said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada Spazzolato Parabole from private seller. It does not come with any card. Thanks in advance.




Fake.


----------



## daisyjane66

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


I'm new to this process.  Can you tell me what you see in this bag that makes it fake please?  I'm wondering if its the brand name on the zipper...


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> I'm new to this process.  Can you tell me what you see in this bag that makes it fake please?  I'm wondering if its the brand name on the zipper...




We never, ever give out tips. Sorry.  Authenticating Prada items is a life long, ongoing learning experience.


----------



## nillacobain

URL: http://www.ebay.it/itm/291422474148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
item#: 291422474148
seller: urban.gre
item name: prada - pochette bag 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nillacobain said:


> URL: http://www.ebay.it/itm/291422474148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> item#: 291422474148
> seller: urban.gre
> item name: prada - pochette bag
> 
> Thank you very much!




These are really tough to authenticate via photos, but I _think_  this one is authentic.  Ask the seller if they have the cards. I'd like to see them if so.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> "Rode hard and put up wet" but it's authentic.


Prada Psycho I just want to say that I truly enjoy reading some of your posts!


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Prada Psycho I just want to say that I truly enjoy reading some of your posts!




I usually tend to get in trouble with my rather off beat sense of humor.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi there

I'd love to get authentication of this vintage PRADA bag

Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Purse From Japan
Listing number:291421501363
Seller ID: brandnet271838
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291421501363?nav=SEARCH
Comments:  I'd also appreciate it if someone could give me an approximate age and model name.

THANKS!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'd love to get authentication of this vintage PRADA bag
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Purse From Japan
> Listing number:291421501363
> Seller ID: brandnet271838
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291421501363?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:  I'd also appreciate it if someone could give me an approximate age and model name.
> 
> THANKS!!



Authentic. It's from the Cervo Lux line, around 2008+/- and the finish is insanely fragile.  Do a few searches here and you'll see what I mean.  Next to the Antik finish, the Lux finish is the most fragile that Prada has put out so far.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic. It's from the Cervo Lux line, around 2008+/- and the finish is insanely fragile.  Do a few searches here and you'll see what I mean.  Next to the Antik finish, the Lux finish is the most fragile that Prada has put out so far.



THANKS SO MUCH for the quick and detailed response. I was thinking of buying this bag and getting it refurbished. With the delicacy of the finish, is that a good idea?


----------



## Iv7

Sparkletastic said:


> THANKS SO MUCH for the quick and detailed response. I was thinking of buying this bag and getting it refurbished. With the delicacy of the finish, is that a good idea?



If I remember correctly, the Cervo Lux line is the one that customers really loved in boutiques. But after a few days, would come back and complain because the leather would be peeling off and flaking.

Coming from someone who used to sell these because they were easy since they look nice, Don't Think You Can DOCTOR the Bag back to Good Condition. It's not going to happen. Just stay WELL CLEAR of this leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada Psycho & LV7 - thanks so much. I'll definitely pass on this bag.


----------



## Rarity

Prada Psycho said:


> I usually tend to get in trouble with my rather off beat sense of humor.


Oh, I hope not because I second Daisyjane66. I *love *your sense of humor! :lolots:


----------



## daisyjane66

Any suggestions on a good online company to resell Pradas?


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Any suggestions on a good online company to resell Pradas?




You need to post the question somewhere other than the AT thread.  Maybe the General Shopping thread.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> You need to post the question somewhere other that the AT thread.  Maybe the General Shopping thread.


ok thanks!  What an AT thread?


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> ok thanks!  What an AT thread?



*A*uthenticate *T*his


----------



## daisyjane66

Does anyone have an idea of what the approximate value of this is?  I bought it for 255.00.  I was given an offer of 75-90.00.  Thanks!!
http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/ruthy218/slideshow/Prada wallet


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what the approximate value of this is?  I bought it for 255.00.  I was given an offer of 75-90.00.  Thanks!!
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/ruthy218/slideshow/Prada wallet



I'll put more pics up when I get it.  These are just ebay pics.


----------



## Urbania Doll

Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Cuir Twin Wallet on Chain
Listing number: 
Seller ID: Ritzbo
Link: http://www.ritzbo.com/cuir-twin-wall...l#.VR4HZ-FmpoE


----------



## nillacobain

Prada Psycho said:


> These are really tough to authenticate via photos, but I _think_  this one is authentic.  Ask the seller if they have the cards. I'd like to see them if so.



I will.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Hi! I would deeply appreciate any help in authenticating this beauty. 

Item Name:                         PRADA Tessuto Nylon Nappa Shoulder Bag     Nero Black
Listing number: 80348
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-nylon-nappa-shoulder-bag-nero-black-80348
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

fabfindsgirl said:


> Hi! I would deeply appreciate any help in authenticating this beauty.
> 
> Item Name:                         PRADA Tessuto Nylon Nappa Shoulder Bag     Nero Black
> Listing number: 80348
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-nylon-nappa-shoulder-bag-nero-black-80348
> Comments: Thank you so much!




Very authentic! I had this exact bag myself a few years ago.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Urbania Doll said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cuir Twin Wallet on Chain
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Ritzbo
> Link: http://www.ritzbo.com/cuir-twin-wall...l#.VR4HZ-FmpoE




These are impossible to authenticate via photos. Do yourself a huge favor and buy one at a Prada boutique.  They are impossible to authenticate because they are faked so well.


----------



## PradaSatchel

Prada Psycho, Thank you for your "Rode hard and put up wet but it's authentic." Could you take a look at the same bag by a different seller? Photos between the two look very close and this seller has a selling history of various handbags. Also authentic?

Item Name: listed as http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-PR...gDBsAfSWay40k7iyAYDYk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Listing number: 321714193947 (under SOLD listings)
Seller ID:  slast.us2014 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzUwWDEwMDA=/z/nVIAAOSwBLlU9kX3/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/940AAOSwrklU9kVg/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/NUUAAOSwNSxU9kVl/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/lmgAAOSwZjJU9kVq/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/WEAAAOSwv0tU563B/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/fRAAAOSwBahU9kVx/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/-f8AAOSwrklU9kV2/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/-pwAAOSwrklU9kV7/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEzNlg2MzY=/z/hTEAAOSweW5U9kVs/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

First One You Saw
Item Name: listed as authentic Prada purse, caramel leather satchel 
Listing number: 221729191311 (under SOLD listings)
Seller ID: 2014.neih

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMj...VBZ1d/$_57.JPG 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMj...$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMj...$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMj...$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNj...$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMj...$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradaSatchel said:


> Prada Psycho, Thank you for your "Rode hard and put up wet but it's authentic." Could you take a look at the same bag by a different seller? Photos between the two look very close and this seller has a selling history of various handbags. Also authentic?
> 
> Item Name: listed as http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-PR...gDBsAfSWay40k7iyAYDYk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Listing number: 321714193947 (under SOLD listings)
> Seller ID:  slast.us2014
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/dZIAAOSwv0tVBZ1i/$_57.JPG?rt=nc



No pics of the corners of this one so I can't comment on that,  but it's authentic. 
PS: Why do you have one of the sellers pics as your avatar?


----------



## PradaSatchel

Prada Psycho said:


> No pics of the corners of this one so I can't comment on that,  but it's authentic.
> PS: Why do you have one of the sellers pics as your avatar?


Prada Psycho, thank you! I put up the avatar pic in case it helped when you are looking at so many for us. Any place you can refer me to to find the real name of this bag? I have only seen it as Prada Caramel Satchel or Prada Framed Satchel. Any thoughts would be so appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradaSatchel said:


> Prada Psycho, thank you! I put up the avatar pic in case it helped when you are looking at so many for us. Any place you can refer me to to find the real name of this bag? I have only seen it as Prada Caramel Satchel or Prada Framed Satchel. Any thoughts would be so appreciated.




Prada rarely gives its bags a name.  This would be probably just be called a tote or shopping bag. It's made of cinghiale (aka: boar skin) and is from that line around 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## PradaSatchel

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada rarely gives its bags a name.  This would be probably just be called a tote or shopping bag. It's made of cinghiale (aka: boar skin) and is from that line around 8 or 9 years ago.



Thanks again so much!


----------



## jackosj

Hi! 
I found this Prada bag on Shop-hers.com, which say they have only authentic bags. When browsing through Prada's online shop, I couldn't find this color though.
The pictures are not super big, but here's the link: http://shop-hers.com/goods/search?utf8=✓&s=prada+blue

Even if you can't say if it's authentic or not, does anyone know if this color on this Prada Cuir really exist? 

Some pictures:
http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...32c4d71381ea3a4463f1ef14eaf088.jpg?1426958402

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...0b43c682a901754e92bf5fd5857e90.jpg?1426958440

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...efe8af5fe0043331aea0387431e74e.jpg?1426958475

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...bdb73e7be72abe1f0526c60b82f271.jpg?1426958501

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...9c78fca404f32fce2f4a4cc2606838.jpg?1426958529

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...39650ba22c1fb7d61e6d97ae85331e.jpg?1426958570

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...0794c9ffa63d10306361634896483b.jpg?1426958662

http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...501d7bec07db6fae766ae5ac35584a.jpg?1426958613


Thankful for any answers!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jackosj said:


> Hi!
> I found this Prada bag on Shop-hers.com, which say they have only authentic bags. When browsing through Prada's online shop, I couldn't find this color though.
> The pictures are not super big, but here's the link: http://shop-hers.com/goods/search?utf8=✓&s=prada+blue
> 
> Even if you can't say if it's authentic or not, does anyone know if this color on this Prada Cuir really exist?
> 
> Some pictures:
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...32c4d71381ea3a4463f1ef14eaf088.jpg?1426958402
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...0b43c682a901754e92bf5fd5857e90.jpg?1426958440
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...efe8af5fe0043331aea0387431e74e.jpg?1426958475
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...bdb73e7be72abe1f0526c60b82f271.jpg?1426958501
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...9c78fca404f32fce2f4a4cc2606838.jpg?1426958529
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...39650ba22c1fb7d61e6d97ae85331e.jpg?1426958570
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...0794c9ffa63d10306361634896483b.jpg?1426958662
> 
> http://d36ue7botqswb6.cloudfront.ne...501d7bec07db6fae766ae5ac35584a.jpg?1426958613
> 
> 
> Thankful for any answers!



SO fake!


----------



## jackosj

Prada Psycho said:


> SO fake!



Thank you Prada Psycho! I just found it with the same pictures on Ebay as well: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-Leather-Medium-Tote-/251887170504
I should probably tell Ebay, right?


----------



## Prada Psycho

jackosj said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho! I just found it with the same pictures on Ebay as well: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-Leather-Medium-Tote-/251887170504
> I should probably tell Ebay, right?




Yep. That's quite a collection of crap that seller has.... :true:


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Very authentic! I had this exact bag myself a few years ago.


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! 
This is so helpful!


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag? Thank you so, so, so much! 

Item Name: ON HAND BNEW Authentic Prada 4992 Black with SHW Two Way Bag
Listing number: 141630787283
Seller ID: crumpy.dog
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ON-HAND-BNEW...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20f9da4ed3
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Urbania Doll

Prada Psycho said:


> These are impossible to authenticate via photos. Do yourself a huge favor and buy one at a Prada boutique.  They are impossible to authenticate because they are faked so well.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Prada Psycho

fabfindsgirl said:


> Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag? Thank you so, so, so much!
> 
> Item Name: ON HAND BNEW Authentic Prada 4992 Black with SHW Two Way Bag
> Listing number: 141630787283
> Seller ID: crumpy.dog
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ON-HAND-BNEW...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20f9da4ed3
> Comments: Thank you so much!




Pictures won't enlarge and there aren't enough showing the needed details. That said, these bags are faked very well. If you really want this style, buy it at Prada.

Edit note:  I see that you also were looking at a similar style at Fashionphile that is without question authentic. Go for that one!  It IS real!


----------



## sanas

Hi, I'm new and set up this account specifically because I need help authenticating this prada baguette I bought from Tradesy.  I received it yesterday and while the feel of it seems real, I have a few concerns - the zipper doesn't say Prada on it. Do all zippers have to? The authentication card it came with seems to coincide with the color/style of the bag but the information on the black card seems to have been typed in and is not on the lines. I would really appreciate any help. Thank you!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-baguette-natural-snake-skin-brown-nude-and-tan-1401283/


----------



## Prada Psycho

sanas said:


> Hi, I'm new and set up this account specifically because I need help authenticating this prada baguette I bought from Tradesy.  I received it yesterday and while the feel of it seems real, I have a few concerns - the zipper doesn't say Prada on it. Do all zippers have to? The authentication card it came with seems to coincide with the color/style of the bag but the information on the black card seems to have been typed in and is not on the lines. I would really appreciate any help. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-baguette-natural-snake-skin-brown-nude-and-tan-1401283/


  Please use posting format shown on page one and also include your own photos of the areas in question. The listing doesn't show that. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28268819&postcount=1


----------



## sanas

Item Name:  Prada Sacca in Soia BR3390 
Listing number: 1401283
Seller ID: Lonia Aura
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-baguette-natural-snake-skin-brown-nude-and-tan-1401283/
Comments:

I've attached pictures of the front and back of both cards.

The photos of the zipper and closeups of the bag appear in the seller's link posted above

If more pictures of the zipper are required, please let me know and I will upload those later. Thank you.


----------



## Thea1441

Prada Psycho said:


> Sounds like another bit of CarolDiva or *****************'s handy work.  Just looking at one specific detail shows how fake this bag is.
> 
> Which begs the following question: If you had better photos available, why didn't you post them here?


 
Hello, I'm new to this site. Are there issues with "******************"? I was planning to have a Prada I recently bought on Tradesy authenticated by them. Are they not accurate or something?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thea1441 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site. Are there issues with "******************"? I was planning to have a Prada I recently bought on Tradesy authenticated by them. _*Are they not accurate or something?*_




More misses than hits, that's for sure.  Especially with Super Fakes, but I've seen them blow relatively "easy" authentications too.  Same with CarolDiva.


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: New Authentic PRADA Large Black Vitello Daino Leather Tote Handbag Bag BN1556
Listing number:271832925752
Seller ID: Incrediblelinda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27183292575...2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1483wt_1365
Comments: Is it the real deal? Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## irizayo

Would you let me know what you think of this purse?  Thank you for your expertise!  


Item Name: Prada Vintage Tan Pin Dotted Handbag
Item Number: 321719790904
Seller: webthriftstore_official
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-TAN-P...geName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true#viTabs_0


----------



## poopsie

Thea1441 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site. Are there issues with "******************"? I was planning to have a Prada I recently bought on Tradesy authenticated by them. Are they not accurate or something?





Prada Psycho said:


> More misses than hits, that's for sure.  Especially with Super Fakes, but I've seen them blow relatively "easy" authentications too.  Same with CarolDiva.





I would NOT use AF.  There are many posts about their errors on the Ebay Forum


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: New Authentic PRADA Large Black Vitello Daino Leather Tote Handbag Bag BN1556
> Listing number:271832925752
> Seller ID: Incrediblelinda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27183292575...2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1483wt_1365
> Comments: Is it the real deal? Thanks a lot for your help!




Fake all day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Prada Psycho

irizayo said:


> Would you let me know what you think of this purse?  Thank you for your expertise!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vintage Tan Pin Dotted Handbag
> Item Number: 321719790904
> Seller: webthriftstore_official
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-TAN-P...geName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true#viTabs_0



  Can't tell a thing from these tiny photos.  We need large, clear, zoomable photos if we are to help.


----------



## sanas

As a follow up to my earlier message, I am attaching additional pictures (close ups of the logo outside and inside and the zipper). Any help would be appreciated. i will return it if it's not authentic. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sanas said:


> As a follow up to my earlier message, I am attaching additional pictures (close ups of the logo outside and inside and the zipper). Any help would be appreciated. i will return it if it's not authentic. Thanks!




Authentic.


----------



## sanas

Thank you so much!


----------



## redweddy

Hello ladies...

And please forgive me, dear experts and moderators, for posting this here but I think there is a wider audience on this thread than the one started by Manila128 (I put this on there too).

I am just posting an update. I also bought a fake bag from Gilt.com and they refused the return. My CC company has just now ruled in my favor and reversed the charge.

Gilt has 45 days to challenge this decision so it isn't quite over yet but I am glad for this first step.

I went to the BBB website and filed a formal complaint against Gilt.  I encourage every lady who has bought a counterfeit bag from them to do the same.  Gilt is currently rated an "A" at BBB but if enough of us complain, perhaps their rating will change to an "F".  That in turn may help other ladies who need to file disputes in the future.

So sorry for hijacking this thread and thank you again.

Also - thanks so much to the Prada experts here who helped me confirm that the bag Gilt sent me was fake.


----------



## Ptoun

missfiggy said:


> Fake.



I bought this bag from beyondtherack and they need the prove for claiming that it's not authentic. Do you know what website is reputable for prada bags authentication? Thank you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Karnwadee

Item Name: 
*Prada Saffiano Vernice Small Promenade Bag*

 Listing number: 121618388713
Seller ID: eve584919 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121618388713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: 
Hi Prada experts,
I'm interested in this bag, but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. Please help authenticating this bag. 
Also, I'm quite confused about the size. From my understanding, small size of this bag should be around $1800 plus tax, but this seller said in the listing that the retail price of this bag is $2,220, which I think it's the price for regular size.
the seller stated that the size of this bag is 8 1/4"H x 12 1/5"W x 5"D. Please also help confirming that it is small size or regular size.
Thanks


----------



## Thea1441

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake all day and twice on Sunday.


 
Wow! That goes to show how much i know. I have another bag I purchased on Tradesy a couple of weeks ago. I'll post the pictures later for authentication and see if I get better results with that one. Thank you very much for the service you guys provide. It is really appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Karnwadee said:


> Item Name:
> *Prada Saffiano Vernice Small Promenade Bag*
> 
> Listing number: 121618388713
> Seller ID: eve584919
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121618388713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Hi Prada experts,
> I'm interested in this bag, but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. Please help authenticating this bag.
> Also, I'm quite confused about the size. From my understanding, small size of this bag should be around $1800 plus tax, but this seller said in the listing that the retail price of this bag is $2,220, which I think it's the price for regular size.
> the seller stated that the size of this bag is 8 1/4"H x 12 1/5"W x 5"D. Please also help confirming that it is small size or regular size.
> Thanks




The photos are woefully inadequate, but from what is there, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
Listing number: PRA44040
Seller ID: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-shoulder-bag-603129
Comments: What do you think of this one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: PRA44040
> Seller ID: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-shoulder-bag-603129
> Comments: What do you think of this one? Thanks in advance!




Not enough details in the photos, but given I've reported directly to the company that numerous of their items are counterfeit and, with one exception, none of the others were removed, I wouldn't do business with them. I have issues with companies that refuse to be accountable for what they are selling.  

That rant off my chest, if they provide some better photos, I'll have a look. You should also be aware of their return policy on a large majority of their items:  *Final sale, non-returnable.*


----------



## Thea1441

Prada Psycho said:


> Not enough details in the photos, but given I've reported directly to the company that numerous of their items are counterfeit and, with one exception, none of the others were removed, I wouldn't do business with them. I have issues with companies that refuse to be accountable for what they are selling.
> 
> That rant off my chest, if they provide some better photos, I'll have a look. You should also be aware of their return policy on a large majority of their items:  *Final sale, non-returnable.*


Thanks a lot. One really does learn a lot on this site.


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: Prada Shopping Vitello Dainos BR2703
Listing number: 2094549
Seller ID: Marla E.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-2094549/
Comments: Hello again. Here is another bag I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I hope I got it right with this one. I know the photos are not the best in the listing. I'm trying to upload my own photos which have more detail but I have not found a way to do it. What is the easiest way to upload photos from a computer into my post? Thank you very much for all your help Prada Psycho!


----------



## Thea1441

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: Prada Shopping Vitello Dainos BR2703
> Listing number: 2094549
> Seller ID: Marla E.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-2094549/
> Comments: Hello again. Here is another bag I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I hope I got it right with this one. I know the photos are not the best in the listing. I'm trying to upload my own photos which have more detail but I have not found a way to do it. What is the easiest way to upload photos from a computer into my post? Thank you very much for all your help Prada Psycho!


 
OK, i tried creating an album in Drop Box. Here is the link. Hope this works! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o6b5wng2garw07w/AABsithSiJ3rZrY-Egajk6l5a


----------



## postposter

can you authenticate this purse?
Thank you!

Item Name: PRADA BR5024 NAPPA BOMBER BLUETTE
Listing number: didn't find the number ... sorry 
Seller ID: dtopar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BR502...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:
bought this bag... but not pay yet, want to make sure it is real?


----------



## Karnwadee

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos are woefully inadequate, but from what is there, I wouldn't touch it.



Thanks!! Your comment is very helpful


----------



## Prada Psycho

postposter said:


> can you authenticate this purse?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BR5024 NAPPA BOMBER BLUETTE
> Listing number: didn't find the number ... sorry
> Seller ID: dtopar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BR502...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:
> bought this bag... *but not pay yet*, want to make sure it is real?




Please pay your seller. You made a contract when you placed the bid.


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Pictures won't enlarge and there aren't enough showing the needed details. That said, these bags are faked very well. If you really want this style, buy it at Prada.
> 
> Edit note:  I see that you also were looking at a similar style at Fashionphile that is without question authentic. Go for that one!  It IS real!


Thank you so much!!! You are so quick to reply. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Coolstar123

Hi again!

I am still in search of a pre-owned saffy, so I was wondering if you ladies could check this one out on tradesy.

I have asked for additional photos, but haven't heard back yet. I'm just wondering if there are any red flags in the photos that are there. 

Item Name: prada saffiano executive double zip leather black tote bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: Casey g. 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-2251614/?tref=category
Comments:

Thank you SO much! I will update with additional photos if I receive


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> Please pay your seller. You made a contract when you placed the bid.


Can you authenticate this? I thought the stitching around the zipper looked bad. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111641136998?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Can you authenticate this? I thought the stitching around the zipper looked bad. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111641136998?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Can't tell a thing from three very bad pictures.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coolstar123 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I am still in search of a pre-owned saffy, so I was wondering if you ladies could check this one out on tradesy.
> 
> I have asked for additional photos, but haven't heard back yet. I'm just wondering if there are any red flags in the photos that are there.
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano executive double zip leather black tote bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: Casey g.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-2251614/?tref=category
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you SO much! I will update with additional photos if I receive




Can't give a definitive answer with those photos.


----------



## Coolstar123

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't give a definitive answer with those photos.



Thanks for your reply! Hopefully I will have some more photos today to post


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: Prada Shopping Vitello Dainos BR2703
Listing number: 2094549
Seller ID: Marla E.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...r-bag-2094549/

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o6b5wng2garw07w/AABsithSiJ3rZrY-Egajk6l5a

Hello, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this Prada. I got it a couple of weeks ago. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Hi, I would super appreciate the help in authenticating this find.

Item Name: Prada Black Satchel
Listing number: 2162281
Seller ID: sasa
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-2162281/?tref=category
Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Thanks for all the help with this one too. 

Item Name: Prada Nylon Double Handle Handbag Black Satchel
Listing number: 1695868
Seller ID: On Que Style
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-bag-satchel-black-1695868/?tref=category
Comments: Always grateful for the help!


----------



## dear2622

Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag? Also any idea to clean it please 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/leather-white-waffle-bag-521148.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

fabfindsgirl said:


> Hi, I would super appreciate the help in authenticating this find.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Satchel
> Listing number: 2162281
> Seller ID: sasa
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-2162281/?tref=category
> Comments: Thanks again!


 

Unfortunately unless one is a member of tradesy, the pictures on the listing are inaccessable.

You need to download the pics to your own computer then upload them here using the "Go Advanced" window and the attachment tool.


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Got it! Thanks for letting me know  I'll repost then. 



missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately unless one is a member of tradesy, the pictures on the listing are inaccessable.
> 
> You need to download the pics to your own computer then upload them here using the "Go Advanced" window and the attachment tool.


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Hi, I would super appreciate the help in authenticating this find. Thank you! 

Item Name: Prada Black Satchel
Listing number: 2162281
Seller ID: sasa
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...?tref=category


----------



## fabfindsgirl

Thanks for all the help with this one too!

Item Name: Prada Nylon Double Handle Handbag Black Satchel
Listing number: 1695868
Seller ID: On Que Style
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-b...?tref=category
Comments: Always grateful for the help!


----------



## missfiggy

fabfindsgirl said:


> Hi, I would super appreciate the help in authenticating this find. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Satchel
> Listing number: 2162281
> Seller ID: sasa
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...?tref=category





fabfindsgirl said:


> Thanks for all the help with this one too!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Double Handle Handbag Black Satchel
> Listing number: 1695868
> Seller ID: On Que Style
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-b...?tref=category
> Comments: Always grateful for the help!



Unfortunately the pics are all way to small to see essential detail.


----------



## Bibliophile1024

Hi everyone - 

I am a long-time lurker of this great and very informative site. I have learned a lot browsing here and would love to see what you experts think about this wallet:

Prada Saffiano Metal Credit Card Wallet (1M0208)

The little tag on the inside says "made in Turkey". I'd really appreciate any insight and thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ClementimeB

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano medium tote (BN1876) and purse (1M0506)
Listing number: 171754862851
Seller ID: lillypop9
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171754862851 

Thanks!


----------



## Ckdacarol68

Item Name: prada saffiano 
Listing number:
Seller ID: Terezia K
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-leather-tote-bag-nero-black-2001782/
Comments:
I have already purchased this, can you please authenticate it. thank you 

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/ckdacarol/library/


----------



## Genmatt

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.. BN1336 in Rosso. Thank you so much!


----------



## Genmatt

More pics.. Thanks!!


----------



## missfiggy

fabfindsgirl said:


> Hi, I would super appreciate the help in authenticating this find. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Satchel
> Listing number: 2162281
> Seller ID: sasa
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...?tref=category


 


fabfindsgirl said:


> Thanks for all the help with this one too!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Double Handle Handbag Black Satchel
> Listing number: 1695868
> Seller ID: On Que Style
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-b...?tref=category
> Comments: Always grateful for the help!


 

I've had a looooooong look at these and I really feel that they should be avoided, especially No 1.  I can't see enough detail, BUT these nylon styles are HUGELY FAKED and EXTREMELY WELL FAKED.  Save your $$ a little longer and buy direct from Prada.  Then you'll know for sure you have the real deal.


----------



## missfiggy

Genmatt said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag.. BN1336 in Rosso. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964580
> View attachment 2964581
> View attachment 2964582
> View attachment 2964583
> View attachment 2964588
> View attachment 2964589
> View attachment 2964591
> View attachment 2964592
> View attachment 2964593
> View attachment 2964595


 


Genmatt said:


> View attachment 2964600
> View attachment 2964601
> View attachment 2964602
> View attachment 2964603
> 
> 
> More pics.. Thanks!!


 

Sorry - it's very very fake.  I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## missfiggy

Bibliophile1024 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am a long-time lurker of this great and very informative site. I have learned a lot browsing here and would love to see what you experts think about this wallet:
> 
> Prada Saffiano Metal Credit Card Wallet (1M0208)
> 
> The little tag on the inside says "made in Turkey". I'd really appreciate any insight and thanks so much in advance!


 

No red flags or alarm bells, BUT small items are so well faked nowadays that it is almost impossible to determine authenticity just from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: Prada Shopping Vitello Dainos BR2703
> Listing number: 2094549
> Seller ID: Marla E.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...r-bag-2094549/
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o6b5wng2garw07w/AABsithSiJ3rZrY-Egajk6l5a
> 
> Hello, I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this Prada. I got it a couple of weeks ago. Thanks a lot for your help!


 
Can you find out from the seller how old the bag is, and/or when it was originally purchased.  There's one detail in the photos which has me a little confused.


----------



## missfiggy

dear2622 said:


> Can I ask for help in authenticating this bag? Also any idea to clean it please
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/leather-white-waffle-bag-521148.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


 

Looks authentic.  Safest way to clean it is to take it to a professional leather cleaner.


----------



## missfiggy

ClementimeB said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano medium tote (BN1876) and purse (1M0506)
> Listing number: 171754862851
> Seller ID: lillypop9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171754862851
> 
> Thanks!


 


Ckdacarol68 said:


> Item Name: prada saffiano
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Terezia K
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-leather-tote-bag-nero-black-2001782/
> Comments:
> I have already purchased this, can you please authenticate it. thank you
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/user/ckdacarol/library/


 

This style is impossible to authenticate just from photos.  The market is awash with superfakes of this style, mostly black but some other colors too.  Authentication can take literally days of poring over very high res photos, and even then there are times when I would not be certain.  I don't have days to donate to this cause unfortunately.  Unless there is glaring evidence that one of these is fake, I won't make any comments on them.  Best idea is save your $$ a little longer and buy original from Prada.


----------



## fabfindsgirl

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the pics are all way to small to see essential detail.


Thank you so much, missfiggy!


----------



## fabfindsgirl

missfiggy said:


> I've had a looooooong look at these and I really feel that they should be avoided, especially No 1.  I can't see enough detail, BUT these nylon styles are HUGELY FAKED and EXTREMELY WELL FAKED.  Save your $$ a little longer and buy direct from Prada.  Then you'll know for sure you have the real deal.


Thank you so much  
I'll try to get them direct from Prada. Can't seem to find this style in stock in the stores though


----------



## Bibliophile1024

missfiggy said:


> No red flags or alarm bells, BUT small items are so well faked nowadays that it is almost impossible to determine authenticity just from photos.


Thanks so much for your help - I really appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## dear2622

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Safest way to clean it is to take it to a professional leather cleaner.



Thank you so much for your help and Can you please advice me any website that normally you used to clean leather bags please! 

Thanks!


----------



## dear2622

Hello again please help me authenticate this bag 
Black Synthetic Handbag

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-synthetic-handbag-1527046.shtml

Also this one too please 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-handbag-1429254.shtml

Many Thanks


----------



## Thea1441

missfiggy said:


> Can you find out from the seller how old the bag is, and/or when it was originally purchased.  There's one detail in the photos which has me a little confused.



I wrote to the seller asking her, but she hasn't replied. I did a little research online and the bag appears to be from around 2007. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ptoun

Please help authenticate this bag.
Thank you so much!https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gtjhkguj4galhq4/AACjD8feY0Nk5Uf5HfPAzP1Da?dl=0


----------



## Ptoun

Please help with this one, thank you.https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uj5hv9t5h8gcmwv/AADQFsb0stpKBCIAqAg9IXRxa?dl=0


----------



## Thea1441

missfiggy said:


> Can you find out from the seller how old the bag is, and/or when it was originally purchased.  There's one detail in the photos which has me a little confused.


 
I wrote to the seller asking her, but she hasn't replied. I did a little research online and the bag appears to be from around 2007. I have attached a new link to Dropbox since I added more pictures. Please notice the stitching in some parts. That's what got me worried in the first place. Hope this helps with the authentication. Thank you so much for your help MissFiggy!

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/f2memcdgu7b3z4k/AADHp1aXPEJG-JvOZ-9Pqzoka


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ptoun said:


> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Thank you so much!https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gtjhkguj4galhq4/AACjD8feY0Nk5Uf5HfPAzP1Da?dl=0





Ptoun said:


> Please help with this one, thank you.https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uj5hv9t5h8gcmwv/AADQFsb0stpKBCIAqAg9IXRxa?dl=0





No idea where you are shopping since you didn't use the proper format, but both these bags are fake.

Next time you need an authentication, *please* use the format as outlined on post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Ptoun

Thank you very much! Prada psycho. Sorry about the wrong format.
The first one my friend bought it long time ago from ebay, she though it's authentic.
The second one is the listing from tradesy.com
Could you please with this one also, my friend has another prada bag.
Item Name: Prada Cervo Lux
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Prada cervo
Comments: Thank you very very much!!!


----------



## daisyjane66

Ok ladies.  Heres my most recent ebay purchase.  These pics are only ebay pics and not very good.  I recieved the bag this morning and am sure its a fake.  The lining is plain.  just brown but the zippers are really cheap and they are also plain.  The Zippers have no initials on them.  I'll take a pic of the zipper and upload it shortly.  Please help authenticate this.  Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...wI5pJGGV8nwPCgdNg3ybQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> Ok ladies.  Heres my most recent ebay purchase.  These pics are only ebay pics and not very good.  I recieved the bag this morning and am sure its a fake.  The lining is plain.  just brown but the zippers are really cheap and they are also plain.  The Zippers have no initials on them.  I'll take a pic of the zipper and upload it shortly.  Please help authenticate this.  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...wI5pJGGV8nwPCgdNg3ybQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Also the inside tag that just says PRADA.  That doesn't look right to me either.  The seller told me how fortunate I was to get such a good deal....


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Ok ladies.  Heres my most recent ebay purchase.  These pics are only ebay pics and not very good.  I recieved the bag this morning and am sure its a fake.  The lining is plain.  just brown but the zippers are really cheap and they are also plain.  The Zippers have no initials on them.  I'll take a pic of the zipper and upload it shortly.  Please help authenticate this.  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Hand-Bag-/191552572121?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=Bmi3dFwI5pJGGV8nwPCgdNg3ybQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





daisyjane66 said:


> Also the inside tag that just says PRADA.  That doesn't look right to me either.  The seller told me how fortunate I was to get such a good deal....




To borrow a quaint phrase from *MissFiggy*, that is the most vomitous (sp) thing I've ever seen!  It's such a bad fake it's not even remotely funny.    The only person that got a good deal on this thing is the seller who pocketed your money.  Dispute time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ptoun said:


> Thank you very much! Prada psycho. Sorry about the wrong format.
> The first one my friend bought it long time ago from ebay, she though it's authentic.
> The second one is the listing from tradesy.com
> Could you please with this one also, my friend has another prada bag.
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Lux
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/home/Prada cervo
> Comments: Thank you very very much!!!




It's asking for login credentials.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dear2622 said:


> Hello again please help me authenticate this bag
> Black Synthetic Handbag
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-synthetic-handbag-1527046.shtml
> 
> Also this one too please
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-handbag-1429254.shtml
> 
> Many Thanks




Please, separate requests for each item and use proper format in the future.

Can't tell a thing from the photos in either listing.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> To borrow a quaint phrase from *MissFiggy*, that is the most vomitous (sp) thing I've ever seen!  It's such a bad fake it's not even remotely funny.    The only person that got a good deal on this thing is the seller who pocketed your money.  Dispute time!


Thank u Prada Psycho.  I started the dispute process and I'll post an update as to how it is resolved.


----------



## Ptoun

Prada Psycho said:


> It's asking for login credentials.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cas7nruts91kl36/AAA3h6RlwVyx2tezFMiC10zya?dl=0
Sorry about that, hope this will work.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ptoun said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cas7nruts91kl36/AAA3h6RlwVyx2tezFMiC10zya?dl=0
> Sorry about that, hope this will work.
> Thank you!!!




Authentic.


----------



## daisyjane66

The seller refunded my money and said to keep the purse.  Glad to see it all worked out but still, what a pain to have to receive a fake and then have to chase my money down...


----------



## Trapazeluv

dear expert, please, help me to Authenticate this item  

Item Name: Prada B2756T BLACK Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag 

Listing number: 181717446011 
Seller ID: dailydealsusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181717446011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 
dear Prada experts,
I'm interested in this bag but I'm not sure. please help me.
Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Trapazeluv said:


> dear expert, please, help me to Authenticate this item
> 
> Item Name: Prada B2756T BLACK Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing number: 181717446011
> Seller ID: dailydealsusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181717446011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> dear Prada experts,
> I'm interested in this bag but I'm not sure. please help me.
> Thanks


 

It's so weird with these - there are literally thousands of them on ebay, and on other secondary market sites, and I have not yet seen one that is authentic.  This is fake from go to whoa.


----------



## Trapazeluv

missfiggy said:


> It's so weird with these - there are literally thousands of them on ebay, and on other secondary market sites, and I have not yet seen one that is authentic.  This is fake from go to whoa.



Thank you so much missfiggy &#128522;


----------



## Ptoun

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Trapazeluv said:


> dear expert, please, help me to Authenticate this item
> 
> Item Name: Prada B2756T BLACK Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing number: 181717446011
> Seller ID: dailydealsusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181717446011?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> dear Prada experts,
> I'm interested in this bag but I'm not sure. please help me.
> Thanks





missfiggy said:


> It's so weird with these - there are literally thousands of them on ebay, and on other secondary market sites, and I have not yet seen one that is authentic.  This is fake from go to whoa.



Eeesh! You can almost smell the "kerosene" through the monitor.


----------



## Daniel Kwok

URGENT ((
Hello experts,
I need a reply quick please because sale is off tommorow.
Item Name: Prada Red Mens Wallet
Listing number: NIL
Seller ID: NIL
Link: NIL
Comments: This is not on Ebay. Below is the attached pictures. Is this even a legit model? I can't find it on the net...

 Wallet--->  d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media...prada_red_mens_wallet_1429342887_90967950.jpg
Inside--->      https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...prada_red_mens_wallet_1429342887_5be5b169.jpg
Cards --->       https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/29150162/1429518039.jpg
Receipt---->    https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/29150162/1429532039.jpg 


Your help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Daniel Kwok

Daniel Kwok said:


> URGENT ((
> Hello experts,
> I need a reply quick please because sale is off tommorow.
> Item Name: Prada Red Mens Wallet
> Listing number: NIL
> Seller ID: NIL
> Link: NIL
> Comments: This is not on Ebay. Below is the attached pictures. Is this even a legit model? I can't find it on the net...
> 
> Wallet d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2015/04/18/prada_red_mens_wallet_1429342887_90967950.jpg
> Inside d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2015/04/18/prada_red_mens_wallet_1429342887_5be5b169.jpg
> Cards d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/29150162/1429518039.jpg
> Receipt d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/29150162/1429532039.jpg
> 
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated!
> Thanks


hmm hyperlink seems not to work
have to copy and paste image links into addressbar


----------



## Daniel Kwok

Daniel Kwok said:


> hmm hyperlink seems not to work
> have to copy and paste image links into addressbar


fixed


----------



## dear2622

Prada Psycho said:


> Please, separate requests for each item and use proper format in the future.
> 
> Can't tell a thing from the photos in either listing.



Sorry about that , Thank you for your time.


----------



## icycc

Can anyone help to authenticate this bag? It has been used for a while.
Thank you very much!!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1keab1ic5qp8bda/AAB91ciGyrxH7S3K0ZcycjlMa?dl=0


----------



## missfiggy

icycc said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this bag? It has been used for a while.
> Thank you very much!!
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1keab1ic5qp8bda/AAB91ciGyrxH7S3K0ZcycjlMa?dl=0




Very very fake and no we don't give out hints as to why.


----------



## icycc

missfiggy said:


> Very very fake and no we don't give out hints as to why.



Thank you !


----------



## MsAnne

Hi ! It would be really nice if somebody could authenticate this two bags. The auctions both end tomorrow so a fast reply is appreciated 

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Black
Listing number: Where can I find this ?
Seller ID: temari888
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PRADA-Saffia...64?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3aa7479b58
Comments: Does somebody also know if I can attach a long shoulder strap to it?

Item Name: Prada Tasche, Modell BR 4743, Farbe Argilla (schlamm,grau)
Listing number: Where can I find this ?
Seller ID: betti200
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Tasche...21?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d30c87f95
Comments:

 hope there are enough photos Thank you in advance!


----------



## daisyjane66

Any suggestions on how to know how old a bag is if you don't have the cards?  Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Any suggestions on how to know how old a bag is if you don't have the cards?  Thanks!




This thread is for authentication requests only.  You can start a new thread in the main Prada forum.


----------



## alicerosiemay

Hi, please could you authenticate this Prada ombré shoulder bag? The listing ends tomorrow evening, so I would be really grateful for an urgent reply!

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 281661782779
Seller ID: wutheringheights01524

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281661782779 

Thanks so much!


----------



## eleonor

Item Name: Authentic Prada Travel Duffle Bag Saffiano Leather Gray Pre-owned very good cond
Listing number: 321719729118
Seller ID: sweetpug1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321719729118

Comments:
Hi! Could you help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Travel bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada deerskin Cervo Visone Bag

151653033582

tiswasman

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151653033582?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you look at this for me..thanks


----------



## eleonor

*I got the link all wrong in my previous post - I am so sorry for this. Here's one with a correct link. Can't seem to remove the last post.*

Item Name: Authentic Prada Travel Duffle Bag Saffiano Leather Gray Pre-owned very good cond
Listing number: 321719729118
Seller ID: sweetpug1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321719729118?euid=4f4e6feeb6704f648d0ef5e6a1afab8c&cp=1

Comments:
Hi! Could you help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Travel bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## postposter

hello can anyone authenticate this backpack for me?

TIA!!!


----------



## daisygrl

Can you, please, help me authenticate this bag? I am assuming it is fake but would like to make sure. Thank you!

Item Name: prada handbag
Listing number: 321735091079
Seller ID: ruebi11 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321735091079?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

daisygrl said:


> Can you, please, help me authenticate this bag? I am assuming it is fake but would like to make sure. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: prada handbag
> Listing number: 321735091079
> Seller ID: ruebi11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321735091079?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thank you! Much appreciated.


 
Very very fake.


----------



## daisygrl

missfiggy said:


> Very very fake.




I thought so! Thank you for your time. Appreciated!


----------



## Daniel Kwok

Hello experts, real or fake wallet?

Item Name: Prada Wallet
Listing number: NIL
Seller ID: NIL
Link: NIL
Comments: Not on eBay. Photos attached. Your help is appreciated 

Wallet: https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...preloved_prada_wallet_1429452047_6d05c1cb.jpg
https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2015/04/19/preloved_prada_wallet_1429452048_94565dce.jpg

Inside: https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.n...preloved_prada_wallet_1429452048_0811b699.jpg

Card: https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/chat/29254812/1429830900.jpg


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi missfiggy, so I've sneaked a Chloe Edith AND a Coach Legacy past the hubby, now I'm goin' for a Prada! Can you look over this one for me and tell me what you think? And then I promise I will stop looking!!

Item Name: Prada Leather Bag
Listing Number: Ad ID - 1075070785
Seller ID: Sandra (Saxon st, Acacia Ridge)
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/acacia-ridge/bags/prada-leather-bag/1075070785


----------



## missfiggy

Msmanetti said:


> Hi missfiggy, so I've sneaked a Chloe Edith AND a Coach Legacy past the hubby, now I'm goin' for a Prada! Can you look over this one for me and tell me what you think? And then I promise I will stop looking!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Bag
> Listing Number: Ad ID - 1075070785
> Seller ID: Sandra (Saxon st, Acacia Ridge)
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/acacia-ridge/bags/prada-leather-bag/1075070785


 

Utterly VILE FAKE.  99% of all Prada on gumtree is fake - it's a HEAVEN for counterfeiters.


----------



## postposter

Item Name: Authentic Prada Backpack Style Leather Black Italy
Listing Number: idk
Seller ID: enshinbrand
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...6Lel6C6I0kyabxeGjUyao%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

can you authenticate this bag? additional pics were posted yesterday 
tia


----------



## jp23

Prada Psycho said:


> Eeesh! You can almost smell the "kerosene" through the monitor.




I had messaged this seller before seeing this post asking for a receipt. I also noticed he's selling multiple styles and I got this response
"we are importer and only have invoice from Prada, no retail store receipt
you can take the bag to any Prada boutique store to verify its authenticity
lots of our customers done it and all are very happy with their purchases"


----------



## Prada Psycho

jp23 said:


> I had messaged this seller before seeing this post asking for a receipt. I also noticed he's selling multiple styles and I got this response
> "we are importer and only have invoice from Prada, no retail store receipt
> _*you can take the bag to any Prada boutique store to verify its authenticity
> lots of our customers done it and all are very happy with their purchases*_"


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Saffiano Double Zip tote beige

151659848678


Baka_saif


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saf...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234fa1a3e6


Bit worried about this?....could you look at it..thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vain Jane said:


> Prada Saffiano Double Zip tote beige
> 
> 151659848678
> 
> 
> Baka_saif
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saf...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234fa1a3e6
> 
> 
> Bit worried about this?....could you look at it..thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


>


 
NooKED!!!!!


----------



## Msmanetti

missfiggy said:


> Utterly VILE FAKE.  99% of all Prada on gumtree is fake - it's a HEAVEN for counterfeiters.


Bugger &#55357;&#56895;   I reported it but so far Gumtree still have it listed. Such blatant lies, I can't get over how people can do this! Back to the search, thanks again so much missfiggy xx


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Hello all. I would really appreciate your help in authenticating my Prada saffiano lux tote, bn2274 in fuoco. Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2974283
> View attachment 2974284
> View attachment 2974285
> View attachment 2974291
> View attachment 2974292
> View attachment 2974293
> View attachment 2974294
> View attachment 2974295
> View attachment 2974296
> View attachment 2974297
> 
> 
> Hello all. I would really appreciate your help in authenticating my Prada saffiano lux tote, bn2274 in fuoco. Thank you in advance!


 
Clean clear closeups of both sides of the cards please.  Photos MUST enlarge - the ones you have here are not large enough to see minute details.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

missfiggy said:


> Clean clear closeups of both sides of the cards please.  Photos MUST enlarge - the ones you have here are not large enough to see minute details.
















Here you go miss figgy. Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2974304
> View attachment 2974305
> View attachment 2974306
> View attachment 2974307
> View attachment 2974308
> View attachment 2974309
> View attachment 2974310
> View attachment 2974311
> View attachment 2974312
> View attachment 2974313
> 
> 
> Here you go miss figgy. Thank you so much


 

From what I can see, I think the bag is authentic.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

missfiggy said:


> From what I can see, I think the bag is authentic.




Awesome. Thank you so much. I can sleep better tonight!


----------



## missfiggy

You're most welcome.


----------



## postposter

hello I posted twice but no reply yet. 
Can anyone authenticate it? TIA


----------



## missfiggy

postposter said:


> hello I posted twice but no reply yet.
> Can anyone authenticate it? TIA


 
*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*

3. *All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). *If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we*. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

Pics needed:

- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos

FWIW from the pics it looks fake, but I'm not too good on these older styles.


----------



## poopsie

Plus all they have done since they joined TPF is ask for free authentications


----------



## srndpty

Hello! Please kindly authenticate this Prada BN2274 in Anice for me! It's a private seller thus there's no listing.


----------



## srndpty

More photos -


----------



## Lilali

Hello dear experts,please help me to authenticate this backpack, thank you 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/85dlsfslq0h96fo/WP_20150426_001.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Lilali

sorry ,there are other pictures
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozb5atoxyfkbn3e/WP_20150423_003.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xtkl7u0vpr9kwh9/WP_20150423_007.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1a16r1jqnivb4n/WP_20150423_010.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ht56ryenxu66lqk/WP_20150423_016.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1cpcenk1zz54hg/WP_20150423_017.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucxre9zsl7k6eun/WP_20150423_021.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wi24r5swjb3mch9/WP_20150423_027.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm8hht0q5to672o/WP_20150423_028.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/85dlsfslq0h96fo/WP_20150426_001.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rgelud7kfd5l2tc/WP_20150426_011.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0lnjuxo58sua7ez/WP_20150426_013.jpg?dl=0
Thank you


----------



## FreyahWarrior

What about this... TIA!

Item Name: Prada Tote Handbag
Listing number: 301609278925
Seller ID: anne1960lucy
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Tote-Handbag-/301609278925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4639505dcd


----------



## Prada Psycho

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2974304
> View attachment 2974305
> View attachment 2974306
> View attachment 2974307
> View attachment 2974308
> View attachment 2974309
> View attachment 2974310
> View attachment 2974311
> View attachment 2974312
> View attachment 2974313
> 
> 
> Here you go miss figgy. Thank you so much




Could you post some pics of a good size section of the lining, close up with/without flash.  Want to check something.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. *All requests must have clear photos (*either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). *If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we*. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos




Reiterating the first paragraph in red above. Also, I'm making my own policy to pass over posts where the only tPF participation is to take advantage of our free authentication services.  I see too many people who present the appearance of being sellers asking for "freebies" and that is not the purpose of this thread or this forum.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Prada Psycho said:


> Could you post some pics of a good size section of the lining, close up with/without flash.  Want to check something.









Here you go


----------



## Prada Psycho

sharifahhazirah said:


> View attachment 2975179
> View attachment 2975180
> View attachment 2975181
> 
> 
> Here you go




Thanks.  I was seeing something I didn't like in one of your photos in your previous posts and wanted to check that before commenting. Sometimes the slightest "wrong" angle of a photo can make things look suspicious. Yes, it's definitely authentic.


----------



## sharifahhazirah

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks.  I was seeing something I didn't like in one of your photos in your previous posts and wanted to check that before commenting. Sometimes the slightest "wrong" angle of a photo can make things look suspicious. Yes, it's definitely authentic.




Thank you so much for your help prada psycho! Now I can definitely sleep better  I bought this at a discounted prize so I was just worried about its authenticity. Thanks for all your help here at TPF. I really appreciate the amount of work that the authenticators put in to help us


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Plus all they have done since they joined TPF is ask for free authentications





Poopsie, tried to send you a message.  Your Inbox is full.


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Poopsie, tried to send you a message.  Your Inbox is full.




Gah---------I wasn't sure if my message to you made it through.  I think I fixed the problem


----------



## srndpty

Acpyx said:


> Hello! Please kindly authenticate this Prada BN2274 in Anice for me! It's a private seller thus there's no listing.
> 
> View attachment 2974965
> View attachment 2974966
> View attachment 2974967
> View attachment 2974968
> View attachment 2974969
> View attachment 2974970
> View attachment 2974971
> View attachment 2974972
> View attachment 2974973
> View attachment 2974974







Acpyx said:


> More photos -
> 
> View attachment 2974975
> View attachment 2974976
> View attachment 2974977
> View attachment 2974978
> View attachment 2974979




Please pardon me if this isn't in the format given in the first post. I've definitely read it but this wasn't a listing on an auction site so I didn't know how I should be structuring the post. My sincere apologies! Thank you lovely authenticators for taking your precious time to help newbies like me  

P/S. I read bits of the authenticators talk thread and I can understand your frustrations with people not following the rules when they're already so simple etc. I am a complete newbie thus I may not be in the right position to say anything but you ladies are definitely much appreciated! xx


----------



## missfiggy

FreyahWarrior said:


> What about this... TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 301609278925
> Seller ID: anne1960lucy
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Tote-Handbag-/301609278925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4639505dcd


 

Pics are pretty woeful but, as this is one of my all time faves so I know what I'm looking for, it looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> Gah---------I wasn't sure if my message to you made it through.  I think I fixed the problem


 

 Nah...still full.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

missfiggy said:


> Pics are pretty woeful but, as this is one of my all time faves so I know what I'm looking for, it looks authentic to me.


Thank you soooo much again missfiggy. Much appreciated


----------



## Lilali

Many thanks


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Nah...still full.




LOL---I was running late for work----so what else is new? Hopefully I made enough room.


----------



## nancyy92

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this handbag? Thanks!

Name of item: Prada Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancyy92 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this handbag? Thanks!
> 
> Name of item: Prada Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag



Cards?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancyy92 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this handbag? Thanks!
> 
> Name of item: Prada Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag





Prada Psycho said:


> Cards?




And proper format please?


----------



## nancyy92

Prada Psycho said:


> Cards?



Hi, sorry about the format! I read the first post but since this is a bag from a private seller and not an auction site, I wasn't sure how to format it. The seller told me that she lost the cards for the bag even though she's never worn it. Can this bag still be authenticated without the cards?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancyy92 said:


> Hi, sorry about the format! I read the first post but since this is a bag from a private seller and not an auction site, I wasn't sure how to format it. The seller told me that she lost the cards for the bag even though she's never worn it. Can this bag still be authenticated without the cards?




They're in the first photo.  Yes, they are needed.


----------



## srndpty

Hello! Please kindly authenticate this Prada BN2274 in Anice for me! It's a private seller thus there's no listing. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada BN2274 in Anice

Listing number: N/A

Seller ID: N/A

View attachment 2974965
View attachment 2974966
View attachment 2974967
View attachment 2974968
View attachment 2974969
View attachment 2974970
View attachment 2974971
View attachment 2974972
View attachment 2974973
View attachment 2974974


----------



## srndpty

More photos -

View attachment 2974975
View attachment 2974976
View attachment 2974977
View attachment 2974978
View attachment 2974979


----------



## nancdmd

HI!  Still on to my search for my first prada.    Could somebody please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!

Item Name:  Prada Br 4253
Listing number:  N/A
Seller:  EdanJo
Link:http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...=prada&event=Search+Ranking,Position,6-11,111

Comment:  The seller just listed it as Prada tote but based on research, I think its the Br 4253 (?).  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gilly

Please can someone authenticate this cross body for me?

Item Name: Brand New Authentic Prada Teal Leather Shoulder/Crossbody Bag Dustbag & Card 
Listing number: 331537999547
Seller ID: valentines64
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331537999547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller states it is brand new and 100% authentic.   The code from the authenticity card is: BT0668 Vit.Daino Turches but when I do a search nothing comes up for this model/style.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> HI!  Still on to my search for my first prada.    Could somebody please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Br 4253
> Listing number:  N/A
> Seller:  EdanJo
> Link:http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...=prada&event=Search+Ranking,Position,6-11,111
> 
> Comment:  The seller just listed it as Prada tote but based on research, I think its the Br 4253 (?).  Please correct me if I'm wrong.  Thank you in advance!


   Link comes up with nothing. Says "ad isn't active any more."


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gilly said:


> Please can someone authenticate this cross body for me?
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Authentic Prada Teal Leather Shoulder/Crossbody Bag Dustbag & Card
> Listing number: 331537999547
> Seller ID: valentines64
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331537999547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller states it is brand new and 100% authentic.   The code from the authenticity card is: BT0668 Vit.Daino Turches but when I do a search nothing comes up for this model/style.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Did you buy it?


----------



## Gilly

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy it?



Yes.   It will arrive tomorrow, would you like me to upload more photographs to assist you?

I'm scared to ask but should I be happy or really unhappy having purchased it?!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gilly said:


> Yes.   It will arrive tomorrow, would you like me to upload more photographs to assist you?
> 
> I'm scared to ask but should I be happy or really unhappy having purchased it?!



As long as you receive exactly what is shown in the photos with no surprises, I suspect this will be you:


----------



## Gilly

Prada Psycho said:


> As long as you receive exactly what is shown in the photos with no surprises, I suspect this will be you:



Thank you so much for replying to my request.

I received the exact bag shown in the photographs - I am, as you correctly predicted 

I have attached a pic of the card which was included.   Any information on this bag would be super as I am unable to trace it via its model number, is this because it is from 2008?


----------



## Anatal

authenticate this PRADA wallet - please help:



I serached online, but haven't found this wallet in this kind of material (deerskin/daino)

What do you think

(notice - the number in the auth card do not match (1M1188)

THANK YOU


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gilly said:


> Thank you so much for replying to my request.
> 
> I received the exact bag shown in the photographs - I am, as you correctly predicted
> 
> I have attached a pic of the card which was included.   Any information on this bag would be super as I am unable to trace it via its model number, is this because it is from 2008?




Yes. It's from the Spring/Summer, maybe the Resort collection from 2008.  I came so close to getting a larger hobo version of this bag in the turquoise color. It was gorgeous!  They really had some amazing colors that season.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anatal said:


> authenticate this PRADA wallet - please help:
> 
> 
> 
> I serached online, but haven't found this wallet in this kind of material (deerskin/daino)
> 
> What do you think
> 
> (notice - the number in the auth card do not match (1M1188)
> 
> THANK YOU



Please read instructions for proper posting of authentication requests, especially the part about large, detailed photos.  Can't see anything of consequence with your pics.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gilly said:


> Thank you so much for replying to my request.
> 
> I received the exact bag shown in the photographs - I am, as you correctly predicted
> 
> I have attached a pic of the card which was included.   Any information on this bag would be super as I am unable to trace it via its model number, is this because it is from 2008?



Are you typing a zero or a capital O?  The code is the letters BT and the numbers 0668.

https://www.google.com/search?q=BT0...zilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&q=BT0668+prada+


----------



## travelluver

I'm not sure if shoes are done on this thread, but am hoping!  When I looked inside the shoes, I saw the stamp "Made in Serbia" - seller didn't specify where they were made and I do know Prada manufactures in other countries - they are really cute and fit well, I don't mind if they are made in Serbia as long as they are authentic!  Many thanks in advance!

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-PRADA-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item - $495 Prada Beige Canvas Ankle Strap Wedge Heel

Seller - designertrendz247


----------



## nancdmd

Prada Psycho said:


> Link comes up with nothing. Says "ad isn't active any more."



I checked and you're right.  The ad was deleted.  Still, I appreciate you taking the time.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Charlie.kips

Hi, please can you help me with this bag..?

Item Name: **New** Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Bag
Bag model: BN2274
Seller ID: private seller, based in Bristol, UK. Have 119 positive feedback and a member since May 2011. Their other listings have a few kids clothing items from Next and two lower priced Gucci bags.

Comments: This is their listing description:

**New** Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Bag 
I'm selling this bag for my sister who has not got an Ebay account. My sister bought it from her friend who wanted to get rid of every present from her ex boyfriend; including this bag. The reason to sell is that she wants extra money for summer holiday. 

The colour is Cammeo. According to the stamp behind the authentic card, it was bought from a Prada store in Nov 2013. It's new and  unused condition. The items will be posted with everything in the photo. Size: 14"W x 10"H x 6"D 

I will post it specially recorded with insurance due to the value of the bag.

- All pictures are takes from the actual item.
- Please UK bidders only.
- Please arrange the payment within 3 days after the auction ends.
- Unpaid item will be reported as it's no fair for other bidders.
- No return accepted; therefore, please ask any questions before placing any bid.
- Thank you very much.
- More items will be added as the second baby is coming along; I'm trying to clear out my wardrobe. 

I have uploaded all the photos to my tumblr, let me know if higher quality images are needed!

I think it looks real but I wanted to make sure! Thank you so much x


----------



## Prada Psycho

Charlie.kips said:


> Hi, please can you help me with this bag..?
> 
> Item Name: **New** Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Bag
> Bag model: BN2274
> Seller ID: private seller, based in Bristol, UK. Have 119 positive feedback and a member since May 2011. Their other listings have a few kids clothing items from Next and two lower priced Gucci bags.
> 
> Comments: This is their listing description:
> 
> **New** Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Bag
> I'm selling this bag for my sister who has not got an Ebay account. My sister bought it from her friend who wanted to get rid of every present from her ex boyfriend; including this bag. The reason to sell is that she wants extra money for summer holiday.
> 
> The colour is Cammeo. According to the stamp behind the authentic card, it was bought from a Prada store in Nov 2013. It's new and  unused condition. The items will be posted with everything in the photo. Size: 14"W x 10"H x 6"D
> 
> I will post it specially recorded with insurance due to the value of the bag.
> 
> - All pictures are takes from the actual item.
> - Please UK bidders only.
> - Please arrange the payment within 3 days after the auction ends.
> - Unpaid item will be reported as it's no fair for other bidders.
> - No return accepted; therefore, please ask any questions before placing any bid.
> - Thank you very much.
> - More items will be added as the second baby is coming along; I'm trying to clear out my wardrobe.
> 
> I have uploaded all the photos to my tumblr, let me know if higher quality images are needed!
> 
> I think it looks real but I wanted to make sure! Thank you so much x



Fake and not even a good one at that.

Post the listing number and link to the listing. I want to see the other cards that are with it.


----------



## Charlie.kips

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake and not even a good one at that.
> 
> Post the listing number and link to the listing. I want to see the other cards that are with it.


This is the auction link:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281675450005?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Prada Psycho

Charlie.kips said:


> This is the auction link:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281675450005?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Yes, still fake! Ebay needs to make that one disappear into the sunset.


----------



## Charlie.kips

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes, still fake! Ebay needs to make that one disappear into the sunset.




Thank you so much for your help, me and my bank account really appreciate it! I really couldn't tell and thought it was real  for future browsing reference what made it so obviously fake..?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Charlie.kips said:


> Thank you so much for your help, me and my bank account really appreciate it! I really couldn't tell and thought it was real  for future browsing reference _*what made it so obviously fake.*_.?




Seeing it with the eyes of a Prada authentication expert.


----------



## Charlie.kips

Prada Psycho said:


> Seeing it with the eyes of a Prada authentication expert.



Would you recommend buying one off Vestaire Collective where they check it over for you? Or is there still a chance a fake could get through?!
I have seen another on eBay but its probably not worth the risk...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Charlie.kips said:


> Would you recommend buying one off Vestaire Collective where they check it over for you? Or is there still a chance a fake could get through?!
> I have seen another on eBay but its probably not worth the risk...




Your only guarantee for authenticity these days is to buy at a Prada boutique  or one of Prada's authorized retailers (Neiman Marcus, Saks, Bergdorf Goodman, etc.).  These are the days of Super Fakes, not just Prada but all major designers.  It's just not worth the risk to shop on the secondary market. Read around the Prada subforum. You'll see the horror stories.


----------



## poopsie

Charlie.kips said:


> Would you recommend buying one off Vestaire Collective where they check it over for you? Or is there still a chance a fake could get through?!
> I have seen another on eBay but its probably not worth the risk...




I would suggest doing a search regarding VC over on the Ebay Forum. There have been many problems. Here is just one example. http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028-34.html

It is advised repeatedly to purchase these bags direct from Prada or a licensed retailer.


----------



## phdgal

Could you authentic this bag?  

Item Name: Prada flap bag
Listing number: 131493229633
Seller ID: mytrendyboutique7
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Prad...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9d9b7441
Comments:  I have a similar one but just wanted expert eyes to confirm.  Do you know if the style comes in other colors beside black and brown?  

TIA


----------



## sandrine24

Hi There lovely ladies I would like to check if the bag is Authentic ,thank you in advance

Prada Saffiano

Seller mingm7

listing number  301607772237

link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301607772237?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## missfiggy

sandrine24 said:


> Hi There lovely ladies I would like to check if the bag is Authentic ,thank you in advance
> 
> Prada Saffiano
> 
> Seller mingm7
> 
> listing number  301607772237
> 
> link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301607772237?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

Hmmm....let's see;  0 feedback seller, photos which STUDIOUSLY and (probably)DELIBERATELY omit CRUCIAL details, and a high priced "designer" item.  I can smell the STINK from this listing all the way to Hawaii and back.

Would not touch this with a very long bargepole.  EXTREMELY DODGY LISTING!!!!!

Tread your own path.


----------



## sandrine24

missfiggy said:


> Hmmm....let's see;  0 feedback seller, photos which STUDIOUSLY and (probably)DELIBERATELY omit CRUCIAL details, and a high priced "designer" item.  I can smell the STINK from this listing all the way to Hawaii and back.
> 
> Would not touch this with a very long bargepole.  EXTREMELY DODGY LISTING!!!!!
> 
> Tread your own path.


Thank you Missfiggy


----------



## MrsEggy

Item Name: genuine prada large black leather tote handbag. immaculate condition.no defects
Listing number: 191566189407
Seller ID: fairyprincess786
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191566189407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

dear ladies

i would really appreciate if you could take a peep at this listing for me as im really interested in buying and bidding high,  but i really don't have the guts unless you say a big fat "yes"
tia  
i think the job you do is beyond words and you save people a lot of money and heartache xxx


----------



## missfiggy

MrsEggy said:


> Item Name: genuine prada large black leather tote handbag. immaculate condition.no defects
> Listing number: 191566189407
> Seller ID: fairyprincess786
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191566189407?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> dear ladies
> 
> i would really appreciate if you could take a peep at this listing for me as im really *interested in buying and bidding high*,  but i really don't have the guts unless you say a big fat "yes"
> tia
> i think the job you do is beyond words and you save people a lot of money and heartache xxx


 
No, you are not interested in this.  It is a mongrel fake.


----------



## MrsEggy

omg  it looked so good,   you have saved me personally a lot of heartache and money,  i cant thank you enough xx
  i have reported this to ebay as it has bids of over £250 on it,   lets hope they end it soon


----------



## MrsEggy

bags been ended and taken off ebay  YES A good result against fakes thanks to the purse forum


----------



## Vicki99

Dear miss figgy or prada psycho
I've had my heart set on a prada bowler since 2000. Here is one from eBay, I've searched these threads for seller and item but I think it hasn't been authenticated before.
Any advice on authenticity would be appreciated.
Vicki (prada wannabe)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...275?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8ab438b


----------



## Anatal

AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA :

HI,

i need help authenticate my prada wallet

item name: portafoglio lampo

i already bought it, so i don't have listing info.

here are link to some photos of the wallet.


https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...s/6143497739864741457?authkey=CKSqlMvsqJnJxgE


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## tonyarush

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on whether this bag is authentic please


Item description: Prada Nylon And Saffiano Tote Bag Bn2106 Black
Item number: 261870051150
SellerID: yww(342)
Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261870051150?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks


----------



## daisyjane66

Can someone please Authenticate this bag?  If its real I so want!! Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291449364491?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> Can someone please Authenticate this bag?  If its real I so want!! Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291449364491?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The pic on my profile is my puppy Daisy Jane.  I adopted her back in august.  Love her!  Just thought I'd let you know why I chose that pic.


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> Can someone please Authenticate this bag?  If its real I so want!! Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291449364491?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


One more thing.  This is the message I got from the seller when I asked if it was Authentic:
I have actually had it looked and I just updated some of the pictures! The stitching is perfect too by the way. But I was told that not all Prada bags have prints on their zipper, most do but not all. Same goes for the number next to the made in China on the inside. Especially for more exclusive releases. I was worried about the Made in China, but my family friend (purse and handbag expert) who looked at it said that Prada out sourced a lot of jobs to China when it comes to creating the purse. The family friend said it was real and said it was probably a more exclusive model.


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Can someone please Authenticate this bag?  If its real I so want!! Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291449364491?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





daisyjane66 said:


> One more thing.  This is the message I got from the seller when I asked if it was Authentic:
> I have actually had it looked and I just updated some of the pictures! The stitching is perfect too by the way. But I was told that not all Prada bags have prints on their zipper, most do but not all. Same goes for the number next to the made in China on the inside. Especially for more exclusive releases. I was worried about the Made in China, but my family friend (purse and handbag expert) who looked at it said that Prada out sourced a lot of jobs to China when it comes to creating the purse. The family friend said it was real and said it was probably a more exclusive model.




I'm not even going to waste my breath to ask that all requests be put in the required format for this one. It's such a hideous piece of trash that it's beyond belief how bad it is.


----------



## Elisafi

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Agenda Planner	
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: juicylucy9898
Link: n/a
Comments: These photos are taken by me. I bought this Prada agenda from eBay in January 2014, it was gently used and I did get some paperwork with it (unfortunately I throw them away...). At that point I wasn't a member of tPF and I have to admit that I blindly believed this agenda was authentic. Now that I'm aware how many replicas are out there, I would like to be sure that mine really is an authentic Prada. I would really appreaciate you help. Thank you in advance! 


aijaa.com/VT9GYA
aijaa.com/rtAnfy
aijaa.com/M7G2I9
aijaa.com/Tq4TIB
aijaa.com/Ldfqep
aijaa.com/Q2PRWG
aijaa.com/JK1dGK


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not even going to waste my breath to ask that all requests be put in the required format for this one. It's such a hideous piece of trash that it's beyond belief how bad it is.


Thank you!  I kept looking at it and theres no stamped hardware even.  So frustrating when a seller says its authentic when its just junk.


----------



## daisyjane66

Someone must have reported it. Its been takin down. Thank goodness! !


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Someone must have reported it. Its been takin down. Thank goodness! !




Or perhaps they read this thread and saw my comments.


----------



## daisyjane66

Good choice because I was going to report them maybe still should.


----------



## phdgal

phdgal said:


> Could you authentic this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada flap bag
> Listing number: 131493229633
> Seller ID: mytrendyboutique7
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Prad...633?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9d9b7441
> Comments:  I have a similar one but just wanted expert eyes to confirm.  Do you know if the style comes in other colors beside black and brown?
> 
> TIA



Wasn't sure if this was missed or not.  Thank you.


----------



## icydipndots

Item Name: Prada Borsa Da Lavoro Briefcase
Listing number: 121634732067
Seller ID: dadch.us.efg4l88zz 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Borsa...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51feb823
Comments: Thanks!!


----------



## Vicki99

Sorry prada psycho. I did read the first post but forgot to paste the required details.

Could you advise if this is real? 
 Item Name: Authentic PRADA Hand Tote Bowling Bag Ivory Leather Italy Vintage E02176
Listing number: 261870011275
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261870011275?...53200-19255-0&rvr_id=823765409255&_mwBanner=1
Comments: Thanks


----------



## Anatal

Anatal said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA :
> 
> HI,
> 
> i need help authenticate my prada wallet
> 
> item name: portafoglio lampo
> 
> i already bought it, so i don't have listing info.
> 
> here are link to some photos of the wallet.
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...s/6143497739864741457?authkey=CKSqlMvsqJnJxgE
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


p l e a s e


----------



## missfiggy

Anatal said:


> p l e a s e


 

I do not believe that the wallet is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Vicki99 said:


> Dear miss figgy or prada psycho
> I've had my heart set on a prada bowler since 2000. Here is one from eBay, I've searched these threads for seller and item but I think it hasn't been authenticated before.
> Any advice on authenticity would be appreciated.
> Vicki (prada wannabe)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...275?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8ab438b


 

Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

tonyarush said:


> Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on whether this bag is authentic please
> 
> 
> Item description: Prada Nylon And Saffiano Tote Bag Bn2106 Black
> Item number: 261870051150
> SellerID: yww(342)
> Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261870051150?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks


 

I'm in two minds over this one - some photos it looks authentic and in some photos it looks fake.  Without more very clear large pics, especially of the logo and the interior, I can't say for sure.  Any cards also????


----------



## missfiggy

phdgal said:


> Wasn't sure if this was missed or not.  Thank you.


 

Photos are inconclusive.


----------



## missfiggy

icydipndots said:


> Item Name: Prada Borsa Da Lavoro Briefcase
> Listing number: 121634732067
> Seller ID: dadch.us.efg4l88zz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Borsa...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c51feb823
> Comments: Thanks!!


 
Photos are inconclusive as they show no necessary details.


----------



## vicki.99

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## phdgal

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inconclusive.



Hi missfiggy, are there missing pictures or it is not possible to tell if it is real?  I didn't think this style would be faked as much as.  Should I ask for more info from the seller?  Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

phdgal said:


> Hi missfiggy, are there missing pictures or *it is not possible to tell if it is real?*  I didn't think this style would be faked as much as.  Should I ask for more info from the seller?  Thank you


 
Wallets are the most often faked Prada items because they are fairly small and do not have too much detailed design.  There are probably 100,000 fake wallets in circulation for every authentic one.  And that is a very conservative estimate.  It's almost impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos, however there are indications in your photos that lead me to be fairly sure that the wallet is fake.


----------



## dear2622

Hi,

I have just purchased this Prada bag and would appreciate if you could help confirm that it is genuine,

Thank you


----------



## phdgal

missfiggy said:


> Wallets are the most often faked Prada items because they are fairly small and do not have too much detailed design.  There are probably 100,000 fake wallets in circulation for every authentic one.  And that is a very conservative estimate.  It's almost impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos, however there are indications in your photos that lead me to be fairly sure that the wallet is fake.




Missfiggy, it's a bag that I want to  authenticate.  Here's the link again.  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Prad...1e9d9b7441&clk_rvr_id=823995355582&rmvSB=true

The listing has ended but I've contact the seller and expressed an interest a while back.


----------



## Anatal

missfiggy said:


> I do not believe that the wallet is authentic.


Thanks. Do you have any reasons for that?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anatal said:


> Thanks. Do you have any reasons for that?




None that will be shared, right *MissFiggy*?


----------



## nancdmd

Hi!  Haven't given up!   Could you please authenticate this one for me?  Thank you in advance!

Item name:  Prada BR 4253 Tessuto saffiano Nero
Listing no.:  N/A
Seller ID:  Cherylconstantino
Link:http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...rds=prada&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-5,5
Comments:  The seller sent me additional pictures.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Hi!  Haven't given up!   Could you please authenticate this one for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name:  Prada BR 4253 Tessuto saffiano Nero
> Listing no.:  N/A
> Seller ID:  Cherylconstantino
> Link:http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...rds=prada&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-5,5
> Comments:  The seller sent me additional pictures.  Thank you for your time.
> View attachment 2982249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982247
> 
> View attachment 2982248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982255
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982254
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982252



Very, very, very fake!


----------



## missfiggy

Anatal said:


> p l e a s e


 


missfiggy said:


> I do not believe that the wallet is authentic.


 


phdgal said:


> Hi missfiggy, are there missing pictures or it is not possible to tell if it is real?  I didn't think this style would be faked as much as.  Should I ask for more info from the seller?  Thank you


 


phdgal said:


> Missfiggy, it's a bag that I want to  authenticate.  Here's the link again.  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Genuine-Prad...1e9d9b7441&clk_rvr_id=823995355582&rmvSB=true
> 
> The listing has ended but I've contact the seller and expressed an interest a while back.


 
Ok - I've totally confued everyone here.  Blame some VERY GOOD AUSTRALIAN (Margaret River) RED!!!!!

My reply about the wallets was to the query from Anatal.

For the flap bag, I really don't know anything about it as I've never seen one IRL.

Sorry to all for the confusion.


----------



## nancdmd

Whew!  That was a close one for me.  You just saved me a lot of money.  Thank Prada Psycho for taking the the time and the quick response!


----------



## Anatal

Sorry everyone too....So my wallet is fake, fake, fake !?


----------



## maria99

Hi everyone, I saw this Prada Glace Zipper Tote on TheRealReal. Thank you for the help!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/prada-glace-zips-satchel

(have seen the dual tone on other prada purses so not worried about that)


----------



## Anatal

Anatal said:


> Sorry everyone too....So my wallet is fake, fake, fake !?


I need to know if you have some reasons why this wallet is fake,  so i can return it (i have an opportunity to do so)

THANK YOU


----------



## dear2622

dear2622 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased this Prada bag and would appreciate if you could help confirm that it is genuine,
> 
> Thank you



Can you help me please !!! 
I'm so scare now saw the post above and my bag looks similar.
I purchased this bag from VC and I don't have the name of the bag just only know it's nylon style , no authenticate card , no dust bag, nothing only bag but I love a bag and price that I can afford but so silly think this site will authenticate all the bags, after paid just found out from this forum and a lot of complain about Fake from this site T__T

Please help!!

Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anatal said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA :
> 
> HI,
> 
> i need help authenticate my prada wallet
> 
> item name: portafoglio lampo
> 
> i already bought it, so i don't have listing info.
> 
> here are link to some photos of the wallet.
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1104...s/6143497739864741457?authkey=CKSqlMvsqJnJxgE
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!





missfiggy said:


> Wallets are the most often faked Prada items because they are fairly small and do not have too much detailed design.  There are probably 100,000 fake wallets in circulation for every authentic one.  And that is a very conservative estimate.  It's almost impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos, *h**owever there are indications in your photos that lead me to be fairly sure that the wallet is fake*.





Anatal said:


> Thanks. Do you have any reasons for that?





Prada Psycho said:


> None that will be shared, right *MissFiggy*?





Anatal said:


> Sorry everyone too....So my wallet is fake, fake, fake !?





Anatal said:


> I need to know if you have some reasons why this wallet is fake,  so i can return it (_*i have an opportunity to do so)*_
> 
> THANK YOU






You've been told it is fake.
You were given an general explanation.
You were told we do not give out details.
You have been told that you can return the wallet.
Conclusion: Return the wallet.


----------



## Elisafi

Elisafi said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Agenda Planner
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: juicylucy9898
> Link: n/a
> Comments: These photos are taken by me. I bought this Prada agenda from eBay in January 2014, it was gently used and I did get some paperwork with it (unfortunately I throw them away...). At that point I wasn't a member of tPF and I have to admit that I blindly believed this agenda was authentic. Now that I'm aware how many replicas are out there, I would like to be sure that mine really is an authentic Prada. I would really appreaciate you help. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> aijaa.com/VT9GYA
> aijaa.com/rtAnfy
> aijaa.com/M7G2I9
> aijaa.com/Tq4TIB
> aijaa.com/Ldfqep
> aijaa.com/Q2PRWG
> aijaa.com/JK1dGK



May I ask is this agenda impossible to authenticate? I saw the comment about a Prada wallet being impossible to authenticate, does that apply to all small leather goods?

Or was there just something wrong with the pictures I provided or the way I asked for authentication? In that case I apologize for asking again. Thank you.


----------



## tonyarush

missfiggy said:


> I'm in two minds over this one - some photos it looks authentic and in some photos it looks fake.  Without more very clear large pics, especially of the logo and the interior, I can't say for sure.  Any cards also????


Thanks missfiggy
I have asked the seller about authenticity card and they have put a photo of the card on the listing, does this help to authenticate?
Many thanks for your time


----------



## missfiggy

tonyarush said:


> Thanks missfiggy
> I have asked the seller about authenticity card and they have put a photo of the card on the listing, does this help to authenticate?
> Many thanks for your time




I'm still very uncomfortable with this one - not prepared to go one way or the other...BUT...would I buy it personally, myself???  Not a snowball's chance in hell.  No I would not buy it if it was me.


----------



## phdgal

missfiggy said:


> Ok - I've totally confued everyone here.  Blame some VERY GOOD AUSTRALIAN (Margaret River) RED!!!!!
> 
> My reply about the wallets was to the query from Anatal.
> 
> For the flap bag, I really don't know anything about it as I've never seen one IRL.
> 
> Sorry to all for the confusion.




No problem.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## tonyarush

missfiggy said:


> I'm still very uncomfortable with this one - not prepared to go one way or the other...BUT...would I buy it personally, myself???  Not a snowball's chance in hell.  No I would not buy it if it was me.


Thanks for your time Missfiggy
Will give this one a pass this time.


----------



## poopsie

dear2622 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just purchased this Prada bag and would appreciate if you could help confirm that it is genuine,
> 
> Thank you





dear2622 said:


> Can you help me please !!!
> I'm so scare now saw the post above and my bag looks similar.
> I purchased this bag from VC and I don't have the name of the bag just only know it's nylon style , no authenticate card , no dust bag, nothing only bag but I love a bag and price that I can afford but so silly think this site will authenticate all the bags, after paid just found out from this forum and a lot of complain about Fake from this site T__T
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Thank you




  Does Vestaire have a time frame for returns?


----------



## dear2622

poopsie said:


> Does Vestaire have a time frame for returns?



Hi Poopsie  I'm not too sure but if this bag is not Authentic I have to try to return and get my money back! so this bag is Fake Can you confirm to me Please!!!

Thank you


----------



## poopsie

dear2622 said:


> Hi Poopsie  I'm not too sure but if this bag is not Authentic I have to try to return and get my money back! so this bag is Fake Can you confirm to me Please!!!
> 
> Thank you





I am not sure if it is authentic or not. If there is a timeframe involved in returning an item to Vestaire I would contact Authenticate4U. That way if it does turn out to be fake you would have written documentation to bolster your case.


----------



## dear2622

poopsie said:


> I am not sure if it is authentic or not. If there is a timeframe involved in returning an item to Vestaire I would contact Authenticate4U. That way if it does turn out to be fake you would have written documentation to bolster your case.



Thank you so much for you advise


----------



## squashyme

Could someone authenticate this prada bn2274 saffiano lux tote in caramel for me? I would be incredibly appreciative. This is not an ebay listing, so I don't have a listing number or seller ID, but I have attached many photos as per the first post's guidelines. I hope these are sufficient. Thank you in advance.


----------



## squashyme

Here are some additional images for the above prada bn2274. I tried to include all of the images as per the first post. Once again, MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Josephin3

Hello,

I want my Prada bag authenticated and I'm not too far from a Prada shop.  Would any of you know that if I took it in and they then found it to be fake (god help me) would they keep it and destroy it or would they give it back to me. I would need it to send back to ebay to help with my case if so.
Many thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## bagaholicat14

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: Kijiji Seller
Link http:// http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/almost-new-prada-bag/v?adId=1069476487&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1430847245777


----------



## Shakester

Got this on Ebay and was wondering if this was authentic.  Looks suspicious to me because the "R" on the logo looks very round.  Seller insists its authentic.  There is no white tag with a 2 or 3 digit number on the inside.  The dust bag has a tag on the inside that says "100% Cotton" only.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Shakester said:


> Got this on Ebay and was wondering if this was authentic.  Looks suspicious to me because the "R" on the logo looks very round.  Seller insists its authentic.  There is no white tag with a 2 or 3 digit number on the inside.  The dust bag has a tag on the inside that says "100% Cotton" only.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks..




Can you please post a close up of the Logo? 

and the Inside Logo Plate ??


----------



## JustAgUrL

Josephin3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want my Prada bag authenticated and I'm not too far from a Prada shop.  Would any of you know that if I took it in and they then found it to be fake (god help me) would they keep it and destroy it or would they give it back to me. I would need it to send back to ebay to help with my case if so.
> Many thanks for your help in advance.




Prada does NOT authenticate bags, If you post the photos listed 
on the FIRST Post, somebody here can look at it 

Just make sure to post all the photos needed 
and make sure they are clear  and closeups of the Logos


----------



## poopsie

Josephin3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want my Prada bag authenticated and I'm not too far from a Prada shop.  Would any of you know that if I took it in and they then found it to be fake (god help me) would they keep it and destroy it or would they give it back to me. I would need it to send back to ebay to help with my case if so.
> Many thanks for your help in advance.





JustAgUrL said:


> Prada does NOT authenticate bags, If you post the photos listed
> on the FIRST Post, somebody here can look at it
> 
> Just make sure to post all the photos needed
> and make sure they are clear  and closeups of the Logos





ITA that Prada does not authenticate. Refer to the first post on this thread for the correct format. Since this was an Ebay purchase links to the listing will be required


----------



## maria99

Hi everyone, found this wallet on ebay. I know wallets are tricky so I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this one.
Item Name: "Prada Clutch Wallet Black Saffiano Triang Leather New Original Box Card"


----------



## missfiggy

bagaholicat14 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID: Kijiji Seller
> Link http:// http://m.kijiji.ca/women-ba...1069476487&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1430847245777


 

LARGE CLEAR CLOSEUPS of the cards please.


----------



## missfiggy

Shakester said:


> Got this on Ebay and was wondering if this was authentic.  Looks suspicious to me because the "R" on the logo looks very round.  Seller insists its authentic.  There is no white tag with a 2 or 3 digit number on the inside.  The dust bag has a tag on the inside that says "100% Cotton" only.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks..


 
BOTH SIDES OF the CARDS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

squashyme said:


> Here are some additional images for the above prada bn2274. I tried to include all of the images as per the first post. Once again, MUCH APPRECIATED.


 

No red flags or alarm bells - that's as far as I will go with this one.


----------



## missfiggy

maria99 said:


> Hi everyone, found this wallet on ebay. I know wallets are tricky so I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this one.
> Item Name: "Prada Clutch Wallet Black Saffiano Triang Leather New Original Box Card"


 

THANK YOU for the EXCELLENT LARGE CLEAR CLOSEUP PHOTOS!!!!!

And yes...wallets are tricky, but on this one I see no red flags or alarm bells and I'm as certain as I can be from photos only, that this is authentic.


----------



## squashyme

missfiggy said:


> No red flags or alarm bells - that's as far as I will go with this one.


Thank you, missfiggy! It's very kind of you to spend your time helping others here on this forum, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi there! My daughter is going to be studying abroad and I'm looking for a vintage Prada Nylon bag for her that she can knock around but still have look nice. Please authenticate this for me and add my comments or opinions you have of this model of bag. THANKS!

Item Name:*PRADA Black Nylon Handbag Double Chain Link Handles With Leather Trim

Listing number: 261873950616
Seller: loreling*
Comments: Any idea how old this bag is and if this year / line was good quality?*
Link:*http://m.ebay.com/itm/261873950616?...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this bag for me. I got it from thrift shop. THANKS


----------



## pasitmd1990

More pics


----------



## Josephin3

Hi Ladies,

Item Name: Prada soft calf tote BN1902
Listing Number:400908603075
Seller: 29fairyburn
comments: please authenticate
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400908603075?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Shakester

New pictures to see if its real.. Thanks...


----------



## Josephin3

poopsie said:


> ITA that Prada does not authenticate. Refer to the first post on this thread for the correct format. Since this was an Ebay purchase links to the listing will be required


Thank you ...I have reposted with pictures. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Josephin3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Item Name: Prada soft calf tote BN1902
> Listing Number:400908603075
> Seller: 29fairyburn
> comments: please authenticate
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400908603075?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## jayixta

Hi Ladies,

Please authenticate this.


http://www.reebonz.ae/event/t13947/item/BN1713BBEF01340001#?rows=All&sort=Price%20Low%20to%20High#topPage

Thanks!


----------



## Josephin3

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much for your feedback missfiggy! It's really appreciated!


----------



## dear2622

Hi Ladies, not sure this is right place to ask.
Do you know Authenticate4u.com still working , I try to contact them by email and phone but no one get back for 2 days now. Do you know any good authenticate website please advice!

Thanks


----------



## Sparkletastic

dear2622 said:


> Hi Ladies, not sure this is right place to ask.
> Do you know Authenticate4u.com still working , I try to contact them by email and phone but no one get back for 2 days now. Do you know any good authenticate website please advice!
> 
> Thanks


Hi. Yes, they are. I am having a bag authenticated by them now and they reached out to me this morning. I think they had a bank holiday in the UK this week.


----------



## Shakester

Anyone had a chance to authenticate the bag I posted?  I may have to take better pictures the weekend.


----------



## dear2622

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi. Yes, they are. I am having a bag authenticated by them now and they reached out to me this morning. I think they had a bank holiday in the UK this week.



Thank you so much for your answer , I will try to contact them again


----------



## Prowl

Hi guys,

I would be very grateful for your thoughts on this bag:

PRADA - Saffiano Lux Camel Bag
link to the store:

http://www.luxurybags.cz/Detail.aspx?id=18565

I think almost all the required photos are on that page. 

The seller is a local store that offers pre-owned bags. I would love to hear you thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.

Thank you


----------



## babyzette84

Hello TPFer's , I have a new baby that I am hoping you guys can help me with... 

Kindly authenticate the below... TIA and Happy Friday everyone!!! 

Item Name:  PRADA GLACE CALF TWIN POCKET TOTE HANDBAG . ARGILLA COLOR. BN 2619. 100% AUTH .
Listing number: 251945460130
Seller ID: lovepinkninja
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251945460130?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi there! My daughter is going to be studying abroad and I'm looking for a vintage Prada Nylon bag for her that she can knock around but still have look nice. Please authenticate this for me and add my comments or opinions you have of this model of bag. THANKS!
> 
> Item Name:*PRADA Black Nylon Handbag Double Chain Link Handles With Leather Trim
> 
> Listing number: 261873950616
> Seller: loreling*
> Comments: Any idea how old this bag is and if this year / line was good quality?*
> Link:*http://m.ebay.com/itm/261873950616?...&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


 

Pics aren't detailed enough to make an assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

pasitmd1990 said:


> More pics


 


I THINK it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Josephin3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Item Name: Prada soft calf tote BN1902
> Listing Number:400908603075
> Seller: 29fairyburn
> comments: please authenticate
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400908603075?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


 

I had one of these - looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jayixta said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> 
> 
> http://www.reebonz.ae/event/t13947/item/BN1713BBEF01340001#?rows=All&sort=Price Low to High#topPage
> 
> Thanks!


 

Pics on the listing are of an authentic item.  I haven't yet caught Reebonz selling fakes.


----------



## missfiggy

dear2622 said:


> Hi Ladies, not sure this is right place to ask.
> Do you know Authenticate4u.com still working , I try to contact them by email and phone but no one get back for 2 days now. Do you know any good authenticate website please advice!
> 
> Thanks


 

you could also try fakespotters.com


----------



## missfiggy

Prowl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would be very grateful for your thoughts on this bag:
> 
> PRADA - Saffiano Lux Camel Bag
> link to the store:
> 
> http://www.luxurybags.cz/Detail.aspx?id=18565
> 
> I think almost all the required photos are on that page.
> 
> The seller is a local store that offers pre-owned bags. I would love to hear you thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Thank you


 
Is this store online or is a bricks and mortar store??  The photos are of an authentic item, however I am always suspicious of photos supplied by online stores as they are easily faked, whereas bricks and mortar have to have the item on hand to photograph.  Not that bricks and mortar stores are above fakery.....not by a loooong shot.


----------



## missfiggy

babyzette84 said:


> Hello TPFer's , I have a new baby that I am hoping you guys can help me with...
> 
> Kindly authenticate the below... TIA and Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA GLACE CALF TWIN POCKET TOTE HANDBAG . ARGILLA COLOR. BN 2619. 100% AUTH .
> Listing number: 251945460130
> Seller ID: lovepinkninja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251945460130?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## Prowl

Hi missfiggy, thanks so much for the reply! 
The store is a bricks and mortar store and I have actually seen the bag there in person a few days ago, but I'm no expert on Prada, so wanted to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you again! 





missfiggy said:


> Is this store online or is a bricks and mortar store??  The photos are of an authentic item, however I am always suspicious of photos supplied by online stores as they are easily faked, whereas bricks and mortar have to have the item on hand to photograph.  Not that bricks and mortar stores are above fakery.....not by a loooong shot.


----------



## dear2622

missfiggy said:


> you could also try fakespotters.com



Thank you so muck miss figgy


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prowl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would be very grateful for your thoughts on this bag:
> 
> PRADA - Saffiano Lux Camel Bag
> link to the store:
> 
> http://www.luxurybags.cz/Detail.aspx?id=18565
> 
> I think almost all the required photos are on that page.
> 
> The seller is a local store that offers pre-owned bags. I would love to hear you thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Thank you





missfiggy said:


> Is this store online or is a bricks and mortar store??  The photos are of an authentic item, however I am always suspicious of photos supplied by online stores as they are easily faked, whereas bricks and mortar have to have the item on hand to photograph.  Not that bricks and mortar stores are above fakery.....not by a loooong shot.





Prowl said:


> Hi missfiggy, thanks so much for the reply!
> The store is a bricks and mortar store and I have actually seen the bag there in person a few days ago, but I'm no expert on Prada, so wanted to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you again!




I want to be sure I'm following this correctly:  Are the photos in the listing you've provided the SAME photos as the bag you've laid your own eyes on at the store?


----------



## Prowl

Prada Psycho said:


> I want to be sure I'm following this correctly:  Are the photos in the listing you've provided the SAME photos as the bag you've laid your own eyes on at the store?



Hi, yes the bag I saw in the store is the same one as on the photos in the listing I've provided. Sorry if it wasn't clear from my post.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> I want to be sure I'm following this correctly:  Are the photos in the listing you've provided the SAME photos as the bag you've laid your own eyes on at the store?





Prowl said:


> Hi, yes the bag I saw in the store is the same one as on the photos in the listing I've provided. Sorry if it wasn't clear from my post.





OK.  I'm thinking it's authentic, but if you buy it I want to see your own photos to be sure.


----------



## Josephin3

missfiggy said:


> I had one of these - looks authentic.


This was a "mid life crisis' buy for me after just being made redundant! I married so wrong lol ! My first and only Prada bag I won't be able to keep up! I always wanted a Prada and I have no idea why just liked the name and style. Thanks again for your opinion! xx btw I love it and I'm getting it professionally cleaned now!


----------



## babyzette84

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you thank you missfiggy !!!! Have a fabulous weekend


----------



## jortiz90love@ya

How can i request a authentication


----------



## jmcadon

jortiz90love@ya said:


> How can i request a authentication


Please read post number 1 of this thread for instructions


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: Prada Brown satchel BN1902
Listing number: 2752042
Seller ID:  Katiti K.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-brown-2752042/?tref=category
Comments: Hello ladies. Could you please look this one over for me and tell me if it looks legit? I'm considering it but I just don't know. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: Prada Brown satchel BN1902
> Listing number: 2752042
> Seller ID:  Katiti K.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-brown-2752042/?tref=category
> Comments: Hello ladies. Could you please look this one over for me and tell me if it looks legit? I'm considering it but I just don't know.
> Thanks a lot!




Looks fine.


----------



## Thea1441

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 2628967
Seller ID:  Meg M.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-brown-2628967/
Comments: 
Thank you so much Prada Psycho!. Would it be too much of an imposition to ask you to give me your opinion about this one too? I'm trying to decide between the two of them. Thanks again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Thea1441 said:


> Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 2628967
> Seller ID:  Meg M.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-brown-2628967/
> Comments:
> Thank you so much Prada Psycho!. Would it be too much of an imposition to ask you to give me your opinion about this one too? I'm trying to decide between the two of them. Thanks again!




Should be an easy choice: this one is fake!


----------



## coco09

private sell
name : mini vintage

link : none
picture took : myself


----------



## Thea1441

Prada Psycho said:


> Should be an easy choice: this one is fake!



That's why it is so useful to count with experts like you when making these decisions. Thank you so much!


----------



## ryokite

Please help me authenticate this bag please!! 

Item Name: PRADA VITELLO SHINE SHOPPING BAG NERO BLACK
Listing number: 281680477283
Seller ID: vanessawzhuk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281680477283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The seller said, there is no "made in" tag. She bought it from the Bicester outlet UK.
I won the auction but the seller won't accept return. I know the picture are very poor quality but I really desperate and I would like to know what is you guys opinion about this bag, so I can decide if I should pay or cancel this buying. 

Picture here! 
http://imgur.com/a/DgDw0

Thank you in advance guys!


----------



## jacquixo

would you please be able to authenticate this one for me? 

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Lux Tote Argilla Grey BN1874 Handbag Bag RRP $2680
Listing number: 151675529278
Seller ID: timeless-vogue
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151675529278?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: i think it looks good but would love to see your thoughts too, thank you


----------



## Elisafi

Elisafi said:


> Originally Posted by Elisafi
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Agenda Planner
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: juicylucy9898
> Link: n/a
> Comments: These photos are taken by me. I bought this Prada agenda from eBay in January 2014, it was gently used and I did get some paperwork with it (unfortunately I throw them away...). At that point I wasn't a member of tPF and I have to admit that I blindly believed this agenda was authentic. Now that I'm aware how many replicas are out there, I would like to be sure that mine really is an authentic Prada. I would really appreaciate you help. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> aijaa.com/VT9GYA
> aijaa.com/rtAnfy
> aijaa.com/M7G2I9
> aijaa.com/Tq4TIB
> aijaa.com/Ldfqep
> aijaa.com/Q2PRWG
> aijaa.com/JK1dGK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elisafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask is this agenda impossible to authenticate? I saw the comment about a Prada wallet being impossible to authenticate, does that apply to all small leather goods?
> 
> Or was there just something wrong with the pictures I provided or the way I asked for authentication? In that case I apologize for asking again. Thank you.
Click to expand...


My two previous messages (see above) have been ignored. I know there must be a reason for that but I haven't figured out what it might be. I did use the search to find out if there has been previous discussion about Prada agendas, but I didn't find anything. 

I would really, really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: We prefer authenticators with over 500+ posts and an extensive knowledge of the brand and forum.
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> _
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*_
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Elisafi said:


> *My two previous messages (see above) have been ignored. *I know there must be a reason for that but I haven't figured out what it might be. I did use the search to find out if there has been previous discussion about Prada agendas, but I didn't find anything.
> 
> I would really, really appreciate your help. Thank you in advance.



Page One, Post One.


----------



## dinesau2014

Hi
I've recently purchased this prada saffiano from eBay waiting for it to arrive, want to confirm authenticity 
Item name- prada saffiano 
Item no.171776355359
Seller-naccau2015
Item link- http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171776355359?txnId=0
Additional pix





Thanks heaps


----------



## Prada Psycho

dinesau2014 said:


> Hi
> I've recently purchased this prada saffiano from eBay *waiting for it to arrive,* want to confirm authenticity
> Item name- prada saffiano
> Item no.171776355359
> Seller-naccau2015
> Item link- http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171776355359?txnId=0
> Additional pix
> View attachment 2991729
> View attachment 2991730
> View attachment 2991731
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps




When it arrives, take the prescribed photos as outlined on page one, post one, then quote your post above. Right now, all I see is a black handbag in the listing and your attached photos.  We need details, lots of details.


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Bauletto

diamond orchid

171785025551

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-BAU...551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27ff2f780f

? PRADA..... does this look ok ?
Thanks


----------



## msdclark

Hi, 
 Believe there are adequate photos to request authentication of this bag.

View item:
Prada Bandoliera Black Nylon Crossbody Bag
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391134325610 

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vain Jane said:


> Prada Bauletto
> 
> diamond orchid
> 
> 171785025551
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-BAU...551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27ff2f780f
> 
> ? PRADA..... does this look ok ?
> Thanks




Get a photo of the other card, the one with all the item information on it.  Something I need to see on it.  So far, it's looking OK, but get that photo for me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

msdclark said:


> Hi,
> Believe there are adequate photos to request authentication of this bag.
> 
> View item:
> Prada Bandoliera Black Nylon Crossbody Bag
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391134325610
> 
> Thank you!




Oldie but a goodie. Did you see the price on the stock card.  Now THAT'S when Prada was worth buying!


----------



## milenboy

Item name: Tracolla
Item Number: 231553520405
Seller : blacknpinkshop110389
Link : http://m.ebay.ph/itm/231553520405?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Prada Psycho

milenboy said:


> Item name: Tracolla
> Item Number: 231553520405
> Seller : blacknpinkshop110389
> Link : http://m.ebay.ph/itm/231553520405?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




So painfully fake that it hurts to look at it.   Here's hoping eBay will nuke this listing quickly.
Edit note: Make that "Here's hoping eBay will nuke ALL this crook's listings quickly."  Every single bag/wallet listed is a counterfeit.


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Psycho said:


> Get a photo of the other card, the one with all the item information on it.  Something I need to see on it.  So far, it's looking OK, but get that photo for me.



Thanks so much..I have been sent a pic but it's small and not sure how to get it on here!

The black margin slightly narrower at top than bottom?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vain Jane said:


> Thanks so much..I have been sent a pic but it's small and not sure how to get it on here!
> 
> The black margin slightly narrower at top than bottom?



Click "Quote" to reply to me.  In the top of the reply screen, you'll see a small paper clip icon. Click that and the upload window will pop up. Just follow the directions from there.


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Psycho said:


> Click "Quote" to reply to me.  In the top of the reply screen, you'll see a small paper clip icon. Click that and the upload window will pop up. Just follow the directions from there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I'm an utter idiot..I will persevere


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Psycho said:


> Click "Quote" to reply to me.  In the top of the reply screen, you'll see a small paper clip icon. Click that and the upload window will pop up. Just follow the directions from there.



Thanks


----------



## tin71524

Hi! Can anybody tell me if having two date codes (meaning, two separate strips) in a Vitello Daino Side Zip in Nero is a sign of it not being authentic? I have not seen two date codes before...

Any input from you, experts, would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tin71524 said:


> Hi! Can anybody tell me if having two date codes (meaning, two separate strips) in a Vitello Daino Side Zip in Nero is a sign of it not being authentic? I have not seen two date codes before...
> 
> Any input from you, experts, would be much appreciated!!



There are a thousand variables that make a bag authentic or counterfeit.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vain Jane said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992273


Looks authentic.  Post your own pics when you get the bag and we'll have another look.


----------



## Vain Jane

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.  Post your own pics when you get the bag and we'll have another look.



Will do...thanks for your help


----------



## cat1967

Please authenticate this Prada bag from Vestiaire Collective.
Item name:  Black Leather Handbag
Item number:  1633357
Seller:  Chloe
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ada/black-leather-handbag-prada-1633357.shtml

TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

cat1967 said:


> Please authenticate this Prada bag from Vestiaire Collective.
> Item name:  Black Leather Handbag
> Item number:  1633357
> Seller:  Chloe
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ada/black-leather-handbag-prada-1633357.shtml
> 
> TIA




Not enough photos to authenticate.


----------



## jacquixo

hey guys was hoping to get this one authenticated, please tell me if you require any more pics 

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Lux Tote Argilla Grey BN1874 Handbag Bag RRP $2680
Listing number: 151675529278
Seller ID: timeless-vogue
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151675529...:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: i think it looks good but would love to see your thoughts too, thank you


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi. I bought this bag from a seller on eBay directly. Could you please authenticate. TIA.


----------



## missfiggy

jacquixo said:


> hey guys was hoping to get this one authenticated, please tell me if you require any more pics
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Lux Tote Argilla Grey BN1874 Handbag Bag RRP $2680
> Listing number: 151675529278
> Seller ID: timeless-vogue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151675529...:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: i think it looks good but would love to see your thoughts too, thank you




Poor photos which do not show clear, well lit details unfortunately.


----------



## sprintqueen

please help guys  to get this one authenticated

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Tesutto Gaufre Black BN1336
Seller: Jane Fabia
Link: https://m2.facebook.com/moving.on.3701/albums/1623294571241658/


Comments: please help to authenticate


----------



## Prada Psycho

sprintqueen said:


> please help guys  to get this one authenticated
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Tesutto Gaufre Black BN1336
> Seller: Jane Fabia
> Link: https://m2.facebook.com/moving.on.3701/albums/1623294571241658/
> 
> 
> Comments: please help to authenticate




Very, very, very fake, as most of these "Facebook Bags"  generally are.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi. I bought this bag from a seller on eBay directly. Could you please authenticate. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 2992898
> View attachment 2992900
> View attachment 2992901
> View attachment 2992902
> View attachment 2992903
> View attachment 2992904
> View attachment 2992905
> View attachment 2992906
> View attachment 2992908
> View attachment 2992909




Page one, post one format?


----------



## Shakester

So here are some better photos.  The bag also came with a Bluefly receipt with a matching item number with an order number but not much else.  Sorry for so many pictures.  Hoping this is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## dinesau2014

Prada Psycho said:


> When it arrives, take the prescribed photos as outlined on page one, post one, then quote your post above. Right now, all I see is a black handbag in the listing and your attached photos.  We need details, lots of details.




Hi

The bag just arrived I've clicked details of the bag
Please help me let me know if it's authentic












Thanks heaps


----------



## Prada Psycho

dinesau2014 said:


> Hi
> 
> The bag just arrived I've clicked details of the bag
> Please help me let me know if it's authentic
> 
> View attachment 2993680
> View attachment 2993682
> View attachment 2993683
> View attachment 2993685
> View attachment 2993686
> View attachment 2993687
> View attachment 2993688
> View attachment 2993689
> View attachment 2993690
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps



While it's impossible to declare with 100% certainty of the authenticity of these saffiano bags with photographs, this one looks authentic to me. *MissFiggy*, do you see anything bothersome?


----------



## dinesau2014

Prada Psycho said:


> While it's impossible to declare with 100% certainty of the authenticity of these saffiano bags with photographs, this one looks authentic to me. *MissFiggy*, do you see anything bothersome?




Thanks prada psycho 
Thanks heaps, awaiting reply from miss figgy [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Shakester

No one can help authenticate the bag I posted?  Thanks


----------



## dear2622

poopsie said:


> I am not sure if it is authentic or not. If there is a timeframe involved in returning an item to Vestaire I would contact Authenticate4U. That way if it does turn out to be fake you would have written documentation to bolster your case.



Hi Poopsie , finally I got email back from Authenticate4U.com confirmed authentic! Feel much better now. Do you have any comment? Please let me know. 
Much appreciate


----------



## poopsie

Shakester said:


> No one can help authenticate the bag I posted?  Thanks





Authenticators are not required to respond to all queries. If you do not get an answer here, try Authenticate4U. They are reasonable and reliable.


----------



## poopsie

dear2622 said:


> Hi Poopsie , finally I got email back from Authenticate4U.com confirmed authentic! Feel much better now. Do you have any comment? Please let me know.
> Much appreciate




That is great news. Buying on the secondary market can be dicey. Even experienced shoppers have gotten a fake or two along the way


----------



## dear2622

poopsie said:


> That is great news. Buying on the secondary market can be dicey. Even experienced shoppers have gotten a fake or two along the way



I know feel relieved now. 
Thank you for you commented and advised


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Mini Double Zip Tote Orchidea
Listing number: 84166
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-mini-double-zip-tote-orchidea-84166
Comments: Please help me authenticate this prada mini bag. I would really appreciate it! THANK YOU


----------



## missfiggy

Shakester said:


> So here are some better photos.  The bag also came with a Bluefly receipt with a matching item number with an order number but not much else.  Sorry for so many pictures.  Hoping this is authentic. Thanks!




I'm happy to say that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> While it's impossible to declare with 100% certainty of the authenticity of these saffiano bags with photographs, this one looks authentic to me. *MissFiggy*, do you see anything bothersome?




I concur - looks ok to me.


----------



## missfiggy

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Mini Double Zip Tote Orchidea
> Listing number: 84166
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-mini-double-zip-tote-orchidea-84166
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this prada mini bag. I would really appreciate it! THANK YOU



From the photos, it look like it's authentic.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello Authenticators,

If you could please kindly authenticate:

Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Double Zip Tote in Black 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: www.lovethatbag.ca - Alice Goldbloom
Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collectio...rada-saffiano-lux-double-zip-small-black-tote
Comments: Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## missfiggy

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> If you could please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Double Zip Tote in Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: http://www.lovethatbag.ca - Alice Goldbloom
> Link: http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collectio...rada-saffiano-lux-double-zip-small-black-tote
> Comments: Thank you very much for your time.



Photos are inconclusive and way tooooo dark.


----------



## Winseng17

Hi please help me to authenticate this clutch












Thank you


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi thanks for your reply. Kindly help me again as i really want to purchase a Prada Bag

Item no: Prada Saffiano Br2274
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Instagram: Love_brandedbag
Link: http://instagram.com/love_brandedbags
Comments: Please help me to authenticate pls


----------



## missfiggy

sprintqueen said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Kindly help me again as i really want to purchase a Prada Bag
> 
> Item no: Prada Saffiano Br2274
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Instagram: Love_brandedbag
> Link: http://instagram.com/love_brandedbags
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate pls


 

Oh my.....you do not want to start your Prada collection with this one.  Even with such lousy photos I can see immediately that it is fake.


----------



## sprintqueen

Oh really? Thanks so much!


----------



## pursejunkie101

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inconclusive and way tooooo dark.



Oh ok. Thank you. Will advise seller to take more upclose and clearer photos.


----------



## Winseng17

Hi can you please help me to authenticate this clutch, as I receive it as a gift from my aunt, but i am not sure if its authentic or fake because it doesnt come with authenticity card. Thank you


----------



## obmam

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this bag? I don't have much of the seller's details, I just bought the bag through SocialMedia. The seller was insisting that the item is authentic, but checking the stitches, the zipper and the hardware, I can tell that it's not but I need to confirm with you guys. Thanks.

Item no: PRADA BN1336 NYLON TOTE BAG
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Facebook: Maria Eloisa Bueno
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

obmam said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag? I don't have much of the seller's details, I just bought the bag through SocialMedia. The seller was insisting that the item is authentic, but checking the stitches, the zipper and the hardware, I can tell that it's not but I need to confirm with you guys. Thanks.
> 
> Item no: PRADA BN1336 NYLON TOTE BAG
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Facebook: Maria Eloisa Bueno
> Link: n/a
> Comments:


 

Oh Fvck it...another Facebook Fake.  Yes - definitely and absolutely fake.  Absolutely NOTHING Bueno about this one!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Winseng17 said:


> Hi can you please help me to authenticate this clutch, as I receive it as a gift from my aunt, but i am not sure if its authentic or fake because it doesnt come with authenticity card. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2996402
> 
> View attachment 2996403
> 
> View attachment 2996404
> 
> View attachment 2996405
> 
> View attachment 2996406


 

Not familiar with this style so cannot be certain about anything, but FWIW no red flags.


----------



## BagLuhv

Ok so I've been reading all about these super fakes with Prada saffiano got this early this year can someone confirm if this is real???? Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

BagLuhv said:


> Ok so I've been reading all about these super fakes with Prada saffiano got this early this year can someone confirm if this is real???? Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998618
> View attachment 2998619
> View attachment 2998620
> View attachment 2998621



Format: Page One, Post One.  
These photos are far from adequate to authenticate properly.


----------



## NinaPolaroel

Hello, I need to know if this PRADA Bauletto handbag is fake or not. I'm not sure.

Item no: PRADA Bauletto
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Facebook: Mariella Fahrecker
Link: n/a
Comments:

Thank you very much!!


----------



## BagLuhv

Prada Psycho said:


> Format: Page One, Post One.
> These photos are far from adequate to authenticate properly.




Sorry! Better pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Thank you!!!


----------



## missfiggy

NinaPolaroel said:


> Hello, I need to know if this PRADA Bauletto handbag is fake or not. I'm not sure.
> 
> Item no: PRADA Bauletto
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Facebook: Mariella Fahrecker
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you very much!!




This one looks authentic.


----------



## traceey

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Top Handle in Navy Blue BL0838
Seller ID: vaca180
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Saffia...8-/151680044426?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

traceey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Top Handle in Navy Blue BL0838
> Seller ID: vaca180
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Saffia...8-/151680044426?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thank you!



I need a VERY CLEAR, NON FUZZY, VERY CLOSE UP pic of the cards - both of them, both sides.


----------



## traceey

Here are the pictures of the cards. Thanks!


----------



## traceey

missfiggy said:


> I need a VERY CLEAR, NON FUZZY, VERY CLOSE UP pic of the cards - both of them, both sides.



Here are the pics. Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

traceey said:


> Here are the pics. Thanks.




I'm satisfied that this is authentic and probably purchased at Montevarchi.


----------



## eudheelynne

Hi please help me to authenticate this Prada bag... No authenticity card nor dustbag... Only photos... I hope you can help


----------



## Zaps

Hi,  

Please could someone help me authenticate this. 

Item Name: PRADA MILANO BN2274 SAFFIANO LUX LEATHER IN CAMMEO/BEIGE HANDBAG Made in Italy

Listing number:111669474975

Seller ID: super_shop7

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111669474975?_mwBanner=1

Comments: Please help, had my fingers burnt once already 

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

eudheelynne said:


> Hi please help me to authenticate this Prada bag... No authenticity card nor dustbag... Only photos... I hope you can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000943
> View attachment 3000944
> View attachment 3000945
> View attachment 3000948
> View attachment 3000949
> View attachment 3000950
> View attachment 3000951
> View attachment 3000952
> View attachment 3000953




Hideously fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zaps said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could someone help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA MILANO BN2274 SAFFIANO LUX LEATHER IN CAMMEO/BEIGE HANDBAG Made in Italy
> 
> Listing number:111669474975
> 
> Seller ID: super_shop7
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111669474975?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments: Please help, *had my fingers burnt once already *
> 
> Thanks!




Fake all day and twice on Sunday. Do yourself a favor: Shop at a Prada boutique.


----------



## floe8888

Hi!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this.  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thank you so much!


----------



## floe8888

(I'm sorry I don't know how to post with multiple pics.  I have to submit one at  a time.  Hope you understand)
Pic 2


----------



## floe8888

Pic3


----------



## Prada Psycho

floe8888 said:


> Hi!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this.  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thank you so much!





floe8888 said:


> (I'm sorry I don't know how to post with multiple pics.  I have to submit one at  a time.  Hope you understand)
> Pic 2





floe8888 said:


> Pic3



Format please? Page One, Post One.

Also, there's NO way to authenticate these bags with only three photos.


----------



## sn2ldn

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Please let me know if you need any specific photos. Hugely appreciated!

Item name: BN1801 in Nero
Listing number: 231553733864
Seller ID: timmbo36
Link here
Comments: Auction ended. I have purchased the bag and want to double check. 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## sn2ldn

sn2ldn said:


> Item name: BN1801 in Nero
> Listing number: 231553733864
> Seller ID: timmbo36
> Link here
> Comments: Auction ended. I have purchased the bag and want to double check.
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Some more photos


----------



## floe8888

Prada Psycho said:


> Format please? Page One, Post One.
> 
> Also, there's NO way to authenticate these bags with only three photos.



Oh!  Sorry for my mistake.  Here are details and more pics.  It's from a personal seller. 

Item name:  BN 1336 Tessuto Gaufre Nero
Listing Number: n/a
Seller ID:  from a personal collection.. No links available


----------



## floe8888

Pic 5


----------



## floe8888

Pic6


----------



## floe8888

Pic7


----------



## floe8888

Pic 8


----------



## floe8888

Pic 9


----------



## floe8888

Pic 10


----------



## floe8888

Pic 11


----------



## Prada Psycho

floe8888 said:


> Pic 11




Very nice and very authentic.


----------



## floe8888

Thank you so much for your help!  &#10084;&#65039;  Much appreciated!


----------



## floe8888

Prada Psycho said:


> Very nice and very authentic.



Thank you so much for your help!  &#10084;&#65039;  Appreciate it so much!


----------



## bagaholicat14

missfiggy said:


> LARGE CLEAR CLOSEUPS of the cards please.



SORRY I TOOK TOO LONG, here they are


----------



## Texasamgrad

Hi - Will you please authenticate this Prada?  http://www.amazon.com/Prada-Double-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00WGZOLFM


----------



## missfiggy

sn2ldn said:


> Some more photos


 

You've made a contract with the seller - pay up and feel free to post pics of the bag when you receive it.


----------



## missfiggy

Texasamgrad said:


> Hi - Will you please authenticate this Prada?  http://www.amazon.com/Prada-Double-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00WGZOLFM


 

Please read post #1 for correct format for your request.

FWIW you will not buy authentic Prada on Amazon.


----------



## sn2ldn

I have paid and received the bag, these are the photos that I took. Let me know if you require any further info.

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## sn2ldn

missfiggy said:


> You've made a contract with the seller - pay up and feel free to post pics of the bag when you receive it.



I have paid and received the bag, these are the photos that I took. Let me know if you require any further info.

Thanks heaps!!


----------



## PLG

Please help me authenticate this bag 

Item Name:  Prada Saffiano Cuir Twin Bag
Listing number: 251964079088
Seller ID: cmto2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-100-P...088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa3abbf0

Thank you so much!


----------



## BagLuhv

BagLuhv said:


> Sorry! Better pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998823
> View attachment 2998825
> View attachment 2998826
> View attachment 2998827
> View attachment 2998828
> View attachment 2998829
> View attachment 2998830
> View attachment 2998832
> View attachment 2998833
> View attachment 2998834
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!







Prada Psycho said:


> Format: Page One, Post One.
> These photos are far from adequate to authenticate properly.






Hi! Any more pics needed? I'd appreciate your help Ty!


----------



## racheldiane

Please help me authenticate this bag.  I really appreciate it! 

Name: Prada Daino Soft Calf Leather Hobo Handbag
List No: 311360451481
Seller ID: shoppingintherain
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Daino-Soft-Calf-Leather-Hobo-Handbag-/311360451481

Thank you so much!


----------



## sn2ldn

missfiggy said:


> You've made a contract with the seller - pay up and feel free to post pics of the bag when you receive it.



From your tone I'm guessing the bag is fake... So worried


----------



## Cheomon

Item name: AUTHENTIC PRADA CAMMEO LONG WALLET $595- PREOWNED EXCELLENT
Item Number: 251959899139
Seller ID:dioraddicto2
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/251959899139?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Please help me authenticated is item,  Thank you very much!!!


----------



## missfiggy

sn2ldn said:


> I have paid and received the bag, these are the photos that I took. Let me know if you require any further info.
> 
> Thanks heaps!!



I need a large clear full frontal pic of the logo and you will need to get a really good clear photo of the lining also - with and without flash.  You might need to pull the lining out to get this.  Closeups of the embossed logo on any buckles and clips too.  Read post #1 for what we need on top of these.


----------



## missfiggy

PLG said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Saffiano Cuir Twin Bag
> Listing number: 251964079088
> Seller ID: cmto2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-100-P...088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa3abbf0
> 
> Thank you so much!




Can't see the interior.  Post #1 tells you what photos we need.  If they are not on the listing please request them from the seller.  Also, if you can't see detail as fine as single stitching in the lining, then nor can we, and that is the level of detail we need.


----------



## missfiggy

Cheomon said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC PRADA CAMMEO LONG WALLET $595- PREOWNED EXCELLENT
> Item Number: 251959899139
> Seller ID:dioraddicto2
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/251959899139?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Please help me authenticated is item,  Thank you very much!!!



Don't know - sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

What's going on with ebay?  They have removed all the seller feedback numbers from the listings!!  Another level of searching for info that we now have to do.  BAH...PHOOEY!!!!


----------



## BagLuhv

Got this from the mail today.. Can someone confirm? Thank you...seller accepts return... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Prada wallet on chain 
Color pink/cammeo 

No authenticity card....


----------



## Cheomon

Item name: AUTHENTIC PRADA CAMMEO LONG WALLET $595- PREOWNED EXCELLENT
Item Number: 251959899139
Seller ID:dioraddicto2
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251959899139?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

BagLuhv said:


> Got this from the mail today.. Can someone confirm? Thank you...seller accepts return...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002914
> 
> 
> 
> Prada wallet on chain
> Color pink/cammeo
> 
> No authenticity card....
> View attachment 3002905
> View attachment 3002906
> View attachment 3002907
> View attachment 3002908
> View attachment 3002911
> View attachment 3002913




Link please


----------



## BagLuhv

missfiggy said:


> Link please




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301615540498 

Item# 301615540498

Thank you!


----------



## BagLuhv

BagLuhv said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301615540498
> 
> Item# 301615540498
> 
> Thank you!




I can't find the made in tag as well.... I'm trying to take a pic of the zipper its a bit hard.... It does look like it's lampo from my mirror....lol


----------



## geenelly

My grandmother had this laying around in her wardrobe and for ages I would stare and admire it. One day she just gave it to me and I have had it ever since ( 4 years ago ). I have always wondered if it was authentic or not. I don't believe my grandparent would ever own anything fake as they're extremely well off. But would always like some expert info. I did show a picture of it to a SA in London but she said I would have to bring it in to look at. I am more than happy to post more pictures if needed. Hope to hear back from some of you experts


----------



## lynnity

Please help me authenticate this 

Bag: Prada Saffiano BN1786 in Caramel 
Age: 2.75 years 

I had a very quick viewing session with the seller and managed to snap some quick shots, although I did not manage to snap all the shots that were required due to time constraints. 

The bag is claimed to be underused and the leather does feel sturdy to the touch. However, there was furring on the linen part of the zipper and I am not sure if that's characteristic of a Prada that has been used.

I read somewhere online that Prada stitching is usually done at an angle and they are very uniformed. However in some of the shots below, you can see that that wasn't the case for some parts of the bag. 

Also read that Prada does not double back their stitches, but that wasn't the case for this bag. 

I did not manage to snap close up shots of the base studs but I did check and they were all embossed with the Prada logo in the same font. However on the issue of hardware, I understand that Prada uses antique brass and there shouldn't be corrosion. But in one of the photos below, you can see that the hardware at the handle has corroded slightly.

The seller was very friendly and was also very welcoming of me taking photos for the purpose of authentication. Her reason for selling this bag is that of underusage, hence I would like to know if that's how a 2.75 year old underused 1786 should look.

I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. Is it just a case of poor workmanship and quality control on Prada's end which seems to be increasingly frequent these days, or is this bag a fake?


----------



## BagLuhv

missfiggy said:


> Link please




I'm just going to return it.... As much as it feels nice something about it makes it feel off.... The stitching for example.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thread is out....


----------



## daisyjane66

I bought this purse on ebay and thought I got a real good deal.  I might have gotten screwed.. Can someone help authenticate this?  It has authenticity cards and came with a dust bag but theres imperfections in the bag and it doesn't have the little white tag inside.  I've looked everywhere.... I don't want to report the seller until I know for sure its fake.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MILAN...kzATxPy2p3U5oh58lglCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> I bought this purse on ebay and thought I got a real good deal.  I might have gotten screwed.. Can someone help authenticate this?  It has authenticity cards and came with a dust bag but theres imperfections in the bag and it doesn't have the little white tag inside.  I've looked everywhere.... I don't want to report the seller until I know for sure its fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MILANO-SHOUDLER-BAG-w-Dust-Bag-/281696532391?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=snfbxakzATxPy2p3U5oh58lglCo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



That "little white tag" is the least of this thing's problems. Yes, it's VERY fake.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> That "little white tag" is the least of this thing's problems. Yes, it's VERY fake.



Not what I wanted to hear but Thank you Prada Psycho!!


----------



## Texasamgrad

Addy said:


> NOTE: We prefer authenticators with over 500+ posts and an extensive knowledge of the brand and forum.
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


 


Please authenticate this Prada for me!!


----------



## Texasamgrad

Addy said:


> NOTE: We prefer authenticators with over 500+ posts and an extensive knowledge of the brand and forum.
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


 


Texasamgrad said:


> Please authenticate this Prada for me!!


 


MORE Photos of my new bag!  PLEASE HELP!  Please authenticate!


----------



## Texasamgrad

texasamgrad said:


> more photos of my new bag!  Please help!  Please authenticate!


 
more photos!! Please authenticate


----------



## Texasamgrad

texasamgrad said:


> more photos of my new bag!  Please help!  Please authenticate!


 


texasamgrad said:


> more photos!! Please authenticate


 
more photos...


----------



## Texasamgrad

texasamgrad said:


> more photos...


 
more photos!! Please authenticate...


----------



## AtomicLush

Coolstar123 said:


> Comments: seller wants to pay through Paypal, which seems a little shady to me. If this does turn out to be authentic I would only pay through ebay, but the sellers note does say pay through Pp. Not sure what to make of this



I don't have a comment on the purse, but Ebay does not process payments.  They actually own Paypal and processes payments through Paypal.  Even if you checkout through Ebay, it will ask you to complete the payment on Paypal.  So it's not unsual that sellers ask that you pay through Paypal (as opposed to sending a check or some other payment site).  That said, later this year, they are spinning off Paypal and they will become two separate entities.


----------



## Texasamgrad

texasamgrad said:


> more photos...


 


texasamgrad said:


> more photos of my new bag!  Please help!  Please authenticate!


 
more photos!! Please authenticate


----------



## Texasamgrad

texasamgrad said:


> more photos of my new bag!  Please help!  Please authenticate!


 
final pictures and link


----------



## missfiggy

Texasamgrad said:


> Please authenticate this Prada for me!!


 

Sorry - it's fake.  And even with the woeful quality of the photos I can tell it's fake.  Please don't use cell phone photos - they are totally useless for authentication.  Did this come from a flash sale site???


----------



## daisyjane66

Oh no!!!


----------



## lynnity

lynnity said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Bag: Prada Saffiano BN1786 in Caramel
> Age: 2.75 years
> 
> I had a very quick viewing session with the seller and managed to snap some quick shots, although I did not manage to snap all the shots that were required due to time constraints.
> 
> The bag is claimed to be underused and the leather does feel sturdy to the touch. However, there was furring on the linen part of the zipper and I am not sure if that's characteristic of a Prada that has been used.
> 
> I read somewhere online that Prada stitching is usually done at an angle and they are very uniformed. However in some of the shots below, you can see that that wasn't the case for some parts of the bag.
> 
> Also read that Prada does not double back their stitches, but that wasn't the case for this bag.
> 
> I did not manage to snap close up shots of the base studs but I did check and they were all embossed with the Prada logo in the same font. However on the issue of hardware, I understand that Prada uses antique brass and there shouldn't be corrosion. But in one of the photos below, you can see that the hardware at the handle has corroded slightly.
> 
> The seller was very friendly and was also very welcoming of me taking photos for the purpose of authentication. Her reason for selling this bag is that of underusage, hence I would like to know if that's how a 2.75 year old underused 1786 should look.
> 
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. Is it just a case of poor workmanship and quality control on Prada's end which seems to be increasingly frequent these days, or is this bag a fake?



Can someone help me out with the above?? I'll be really really grateful as the seller has agreed to only hold the bag for me for two more days.


----------



## racheldiane

Please help me authenticate this item.  I really appreciate it!

Item Name: Prada Authentic Nero Black Pink Leather Tote Drawstring Handbag Purse Satchel
Listing number: 331556843306
Seller ID: jel2511
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/331556843306

Thank you!


----------



## sn2ldn

missfiggy said:


> I need a large clear full frontal pic of the logo and you will need to get a really good clear photo of the lining also - with and without flash.  You might need to pull the lining out to get this.  Closeups of the embossed logo on any buckles and clips too.  Read post #1 for what we need on top of these.



Here are the additional photos as required - the best quality I could get. Thank you MissFiggy !!


----------



## yayuii

Item Name: Prada Shopper
Listing number: 191579463585
Seller ID: merlin6711
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Shoppe...0tvyi7Cu%2FM8nqh11pPg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos: http://s1040.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Cybermon/library/?sort=3&page=1

I apologize for the woeful quality of the photos, but that's all I could muster at this point


----------



## kskwok

Hi, please help authenticate the following:

Prada Saffiano Lux BN2274 Cammeo

No listing number as the seller is private.

Appreciate your reply, thank you.

**Please see link, I can't add in photos via attachments.
http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/kcsee/library/Prada

password: prada123


----------



## Prada Psycho

kskwok said:


> Hi, please help authenticate the following:
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux BN2274 Cammeo
> 
> No listing number as the seller is private.
> 
> Appreciate your reply, thank you.
> 
> **Please see link, I can't add in photos via attachments.
> http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/kcsee/library/Prada
> 
> password: prada123



Fake and not even a good one.


----------



## kskwok

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake and not even a good one.



Hi, just wondering how would you say it's fake?


----------



## daisyjane66

Can someone please authenticate this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181753626873?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yayuii

yayuii said:


> Item Name: Prada Shopper
> Listing number: 191579463585
> Seller ID: merlin6711
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Shoppe...0tvyi7Cu%2FM8nqh11pPg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional photos: http://s1040.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Cybermon/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I apologize for the woeful quality of the photos, but that's all I could muster at this point




dear authenticators, I think I'll ask authenticate4u for a completely accurate authentication as I want to take legal action (under German law you have to deliver an authentic bag if you list the bag as authentic/original) against the seller ASAP if the bag is fake. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

kskwok said:


> Hi, just wondering how would you say it's fake?




I've been a professional authenticator for over 10 years, so it should be safe to assume I know what I'm doing.


----------



## kskwok

Prada Psycho said:


> I've been a professional authenticator for over 10 years, so it should be safe to assume I know what I'm doing.



Thank you for the help, made my instinct more true. Actually when I got the bag I was having doubts already because there's this weird feeling about it. Read in one of the old posts here about the bag being an "overrun", etc which was almost the same story as mine, because the seller is telling me that the bag is "overrun" from the factory so there are slight imperfections. I have informed her I will return the bag as they have guarantee anyway. (I just hope they honor what they said). Hopefully this seller would know what's real vs. fake. Again, thank you.


----------



## PureSparkle

Dear Miss Figgy and Prada Psycho, 

Kindly please assist to authenticicate this Prada bag. 

Item Name: Authentic Prada Shopping bag. PradaBN1596.  Crispy Nylon in Turchese . NWT

Item No :27182753535

Seller Id: clarkson123

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ce0ffa7

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## missfiggy

daisyjane66 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181753626873?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

F o R M A T???????????


----------



## poopsie

lynnity said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Bag: Prada Saffiano BN1786 in Caramel
> Age: 2.75 years
> 
> I had a very quick viewing session with the seller and managed to snap some quick shots, although I did not manage to snap all the shots that were required due to time constraints.
> 
> The bag is claimed to be underused and the leather does feel sturdy to the touch. However, there was furring on the linen part of the zipper and I am not sure if that's characteristic of a Prada that has been used.
> 
> I read somewhere online that Prada stitching is usually done at an angle and they are very uniformed. However in some of the shots below, you can see that that wasn't the case for some parts of the bag.
> 
> Also read that Prada does not double back their stitches, but that wasn't the case for this bag.
> 
> I did not manage to snap close up shots of the base studs but I did check and they were all embossed with the Prada logo in the same font. However on the issue of hardware, I understand that Prada uses antique brass and there shouldn't be corrosion. But in one of the photos below, you can see that the hardware at the handle has corroded slightly.
> 
> The seller was very friendly and was also very welcoming of me taking photos for the purpose of authentication. Her reason for selling this bag is that of underusage, hence I would like to know if that's how a 2.75 year old underused 1786 should look.
> 
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. Is it just a case of poor workmanship and quality control on Prada's end which seems to be increasingly frequent these days, or is this bag a fake?





lynnity said:


> Can someone help me out with the above?? I'll be really really grateful as the seller has agreed to only hold the bag for me for two more days.






Maybe try Authenticate4U.


----------



## lynnity

poopsie said:


> Maybe try Authenticate4U.



I think they're pretty busy hence they haven't replied me as well.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PureSparkle said:


> Dear Miss Figgy and Prada Psycho,
> 
> Kindly please assist to authenticicate this Prada bag.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Shopping bag. PradaBN1596.  Crispy Nylon in Turchese . NWT
> 
> Item No :27182753535
> 
> Seller Id: clarkson123
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ce0ffa7
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts




Gorgeous and very authentic. These were great bags when they came out. Did you notice the price on the Prada stock card?  It was $715 MFSRP in 2007.  Gawd, do I miss the days of Prada bags at reasonable price points!


----------



## PureSparkle

Prada Psycho said:


> Gorgeous and very authentic. These were great bags when they came out. Did you notice the price on the Prada stock card?  It was $715 MFSRP in 2007.  Gawd, do I miss the days of Prada bags at reasonable price points!



Dear Prada Psycho, 

Thank you so much for your help  
Ya, those were the days when Prada bags were 'easier to reach' for me :-P


----------



## lynnity

lynnity said:


> I think they're pretty busy hence they haven't replied me as well.



But I'm just curious if the reason im not getting a response here is because the bag cannot be authenticated based on the photos or if it's because I haven't uploaded the request in the proper format? :/


----------



## JetSetGo!

lynnity said:


> But I'm just curious if the reason im not getting a response here is because the bag cannot be authenticated based on the photos or if it's because I haven't uploaded the request in the proper format? :/



The authenticators here are all volunteers. Some prefer to provide the service to active members, and while its not a "rule" some prefer to only authenticate active listings posted online sites for many reasons. Each subform and authenticator has unique preferences.


----------



## fashionobs

please authenticate this prada for me and i also want to know the model 
please i am having a hard time searching the its model

Item Name: prada 2 way (unknown model) 
Listing number:
Seller ID: moi obsession

got this from a friend and i wanna confirm if its really authentic and also pls help me identify the leather kind material and model too thank you


----------



## missfiggy

ANY and ALL REQUESTS WHICH DO NOT CONTAIN LARGE, CLEAR, CAMERA PHOTOS, OF THE FEATURES AS REQUESTED IN POST No 1, WILL BE IGNORED BY THIS AUTHENTICATOR.  CELL PHONE PHOTOS ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE.  SICK OF ASKING.


----------



## fashionobs

fashionobs said:


> please authenticate this prada for me and i also want to know the model
> please i am having a hard time searching the its model
> 
> Item Name: prada 2 way (unknown model)
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: moi obsession
> 
> got this from a friend and i wanna confirm if its really authentic and also pls help me identify the leather kind material and model too thank you


sorry but i do not know the model of this prada  =(
but as i am holding i can feel its authenticity 
please help me identify its model and need also to know if its authentic


----------



## fashionobs

missfiggy said:


> ANY and ALL REQUESTS WHICH DO NOT CONTAIN LARGE, CLEAR, CAMERA PHOTOS, OF THE FEATURES AS REQUESTED IN POST No 1, WILL BE IGNORED BY THIS AUTHENTICATOR.  CELL PHONE PHOTOS ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE.  SICK OF ASKING.


the prada bag i posted above is not from a cp photos it is large and from a dslr photos please double check ty


----------



## JetSetGo!

fashionobs said:


> sorry but i do not know the model of this prada  =(
> but as i am holding i can feel its authenticity
> please help me identify its model and need also to know if its authentic



I can't help with authenticity - I'm not skilled in Prada bags - but here is our ID thread. Good luck!


http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-reference-library/identify-this-prada-374092.html


----------



## lynnity

JetSetGo! said:


> The authenticators here are all volunteers. Some prefer to provide the service to active members, and while its not a "rule" some prefer to only authenticate active listings posted online sites for many reasons. Each subform and authenticator has unique preferences.











lynnity said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Bag: Prada Saffiano BN1786 in Caramel
> Age: 2.75 years
> 
> I had a very quick viewing session with the seller and managed to snap some quick shots, although I did not manage to snap all the shots that were required due to time constraints.
> 
> The bag is claimed to be underused and the leather does feel sturdy to the touch. However, there was furring on the linen part of the zipper and I am not sure if that's characteristic of a Prada that has been used.
> 
> I read somewhere online that Prada stitching is usually done at an angle and they are very uniformed. However in some of the shots below, you can see that that wasn't the case for some parts of the bag.
> 
> Also read that Prada does not double back their stitches, but that wasn't the case for this bag.
> 
> I did not manage to snap close up shots of the base studs but I did check and they were all embossed with the Prada logo in the same font. However on the issue of hardware, I understand that Prada uses antique brass and there shouldn't be corrosion. But in one of the photos below, you can see that the hardware at the handle has corroded slightly.
> 
> The seller was very friendly and was also very welcoming of me taking photos for the purpose of authentication. Her reason for selling this bag is that of underusage, hence I would like to know if that's how a 2.75 year old underused 1786 should look.
> 
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag. Is it just a case of poor workmanship and quality control on Prada's end which seems to be increasingly frequent these days, or is this bag a fake?



It is an active listing but it's on a home grown application that's limited to Singapore for now. 

https://sg.carousell.com/p/16160695/


----------



## JetSetGo!

lynnity said:


> It is an active listing but it's on a home grown application that's limited to Singapore for now.
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/16160695/



Please see the comment about "active members".


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Please help. Can you verify authenticity?

Listing name: VGUC Authentic Sacca 2 Manici bag in Marine Blue
Listing ID: 261891921516
Seller ID: 2261
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261891921516
Comments: I just bought but felt that I should have it checked out. The seller is nice and accepts returns but I want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Dpurseshop123 said:


> Please help. Can you verify authenticity?
> 
> Listing name: VGUC Authentic Sacca 2 Manici bag in Marine Blue
> Listing ID: 261891921516
> Seller ID: 2261
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261891921516
> Comments: I just bought but felt that I should have it checked out. The seller is nice and accepts returns but I want to make sure. Thanks!




Looks authentic.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Hooray!!! &#127881;&#128165;&#128525; thank you missfiggy!!!! Soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Hello again! I think I'm becoming a Prada addict! Anyway, there's this bag I have been eyeing because it looks unique. At the same time because it is unique it made me question it's authenticity. It looks very cool though. Seller said she does not have the cards and got the purse from her mother in law. Also, I am concerned about the stitching on the leather tag looked a little sloppy but I'm not sure(photo #3). Can you help me verify authenticity?  Thank you so very much!

Item name: Prada Cross Body Bag
Seller site: Tradesy
Item ID: 2832313
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new


----------



## BuyerBB

Hello

 Will some one please authenticate this Prada?  I'm concern with the R on the card and plate.  Also I notice that the zipper pocket does not have a leather strip underneath it like my other Prada (however it was a regular not double zip).  

Thanks in advance!

Item name: Prada Executive Double Zip Tote
Seller site:  N/A
Item ID: N/A
Link: N/A


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Mini Bag BN2842
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link:http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t14...1#sort=available_asc&row=All&vint=new&page=14

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Prada Psycho

BuyerBB said:


> Hello
> 
> Will some one please authenticate this Prada?  I'm concern with the R on the card and plate.  Also I notice that the zipper pocket does not have a leather strip underneath it like my other Prada (however it was a regular not double zip).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Prada Executive Double Zip Tote
> Seller site:  N/A
> Item ID: N/A
> Link: N/A




Totally fake, but not for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Mini Bag BN2842
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link:http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t14...1#sort=available_asc&row=All&vint=new&page=14
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!





These can be tricky. Do you have the cards? Post pics, if so.  I'm thinking this one is OK, but want to be sure.


----------



## BuyerBB

Prada Psycho said:


> Totally fake, but not for the reasons you mention.


Will you please specify?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

BuyerBB said:


> Will you please specify?  Thank you so much!!!




No. We don't give out specifics, but there is absolutely no doubt that this is counterfeit.


----------



## bagaholicat14

Name: Prada Patent Leather Ombre Tote
Seller ID: Deluxe Consignment Shop

LINK:
http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/prada-patent-leather-ombre-tote/

Comments: No dustbag or authenticity card


----------



## missfiggy

bagaholicat14 said:


> Name: Prada Patent Leather Ombre Tote
> Seller ID: Deluxe Consignment Shop
> 
> LINK:
> http://www.deluxeconsignmentshop.com/prada-patent-leather-ombre-tote/
> 
> Comments: No dustbag or authenticity card




Authentic.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Mini Bag BN2842
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link:http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t14...1#sort=available_asc&row=All&vint=new&page=14
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!





Prada Psycho said:


> These can be tricky. Do you have the cards? Post pics, if so.  I'm thinking this one is OK, but want to be sure.



Here's a picture of the cards. Really appreciate it Prada Psycho!


----------



## missfiggy

blessedXYZ said:


> Here's a picture of the cards. Really appreciate it Prada Psycho!




Your mini looks to be authentic.  Gorgy colour!!!


----------



## blessedXYZ

missfiggy said:


> Your mini looks to be authentic.  Gorgy colour!!!



YAY!! Thank you missfiggy! Appreciate you looking in! You like the colour too? Thanks for sharing the happy moment with me!


----------



## Prada Psycho

blessedXYZ said:


> Here's a picture of the cards. Really appreciate it Prada Psycho!





missfiggy said:


> Your mini looks to be authentic.  Gorgy colour!!!





blessedXYZ said:


> YAY!! Thank you missfiggy! Appreciate you looking in! You like the colour too? Thanks for sharing the happy moment with me!




Thanks for the photos. I was 99% certain it was authentic, but the cards made it 100% certain. Enjoy!


----------



## blessedXYZ

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks for the photos. I was 99% certain it was authentic, but the cards made it 100% certain. Enjoy!



THANK YOU Prada Psycho!!


----------



## loveandpromises

Hi, i will need any fellow authenticator to help me to authenticate this wallet. (Have read that it will be difficult for small leather goods..) Appreciate it much if someone can provide me with the answers. Thank you. 

Item name: Prada Continental Safiano Long Wallet - Cammeo
Comments: bought it few months back from a reseller. So no seller links and such. There is a white patch stain (discolouration) bcz i stupidly applied make up remover instead of nail polish remover to get rid of ink stain... 

The photos are what i can capture the best as my camera is currently nowhere to be found. Sorry if it is not clear enough.


----------



## jessilou

Hello! Can you authenticate this for me, please? Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote- Cammeo
Listing number: 2861749
Seller: Hyungwanko
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-cammeo-2861749/


----------



## Prada Psycho

jessilou said:


> Hello! Can you authenticate this for me, please? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote- Cammeo
> Listing number: 2861749
> Seller: Hyungwanko
> Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-cammeo-2861749/




Not NEARLY enough photos to fully authenticate, but from what I can see, it's fake.


----------



## jessilou

Prada Psycho said:


> Not NEARLY enough photos to fully authenticate, but from what I can see, it's fake.



Thank you! Is this listing authentic (it looks like more pictures as well)?

Item: Prada Saffiano Tote- Cammeo
Listing number:
Seller: Kellytitude
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-3203242/?tref=category

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## lynnity

Please help me authenticate this bag!

Item: Prada Saffiano Double Zip BN 2274 
Colour: Caramel 
Seller: Voguish 
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/16160695/


----------



## lynnity

lynnity said:


> Pleas help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Double Zip BN 2274
> Colour: Caramel
> Seller: Voguish
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/16160695/



More photos!


----------



## towoitt

hi!!  please authenticate this prada wallet for me..
thank you in advance


----------



## lynnity

lynnity said:


> More photos!



One more of the lining! Please help (:


----------



## luxurious91

hi, i want to ask about this prada, since i am new with this brand. i hope anyone can help me 

seller: private seller on facebook
(this is her preloved item)


thank you


----------



## luxurious91

luxurious91 said:


> hi, i want to ask about this prada, since i am new with this brand. i hope anyone can help me
> 
> seller: private seller on facebook
> (this is her preloved item)
> 
> 
> thank you



additional pictures


----------



## towoitt

please authenticate this wallet for me... thank you!!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet
Listing number: 3021289
Seller ID: MyCloset
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...source=crt&utm_campaign=c&utm_content=display


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Dear Miss Figgy and Prada Psycho, 

Kindly help me authenticate this prada bag

Item Name :  Prada Beige Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag

Item No : 181757505365

Seller Id: OneStoreOnline

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-...365?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51976f55

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## Prada Psycho

dirrty_stripped said:


> Dear Miss Figgy and Prada Psycho,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this prada bag
> 
> Item Name :  Prada Beige Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> 
> Item No : 181757505365
> 
> Seller Id: OneStoreOnline
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-...365?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51976f55
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts



Impossible to authenticate these bags, especially with such few and poor photos. Please shop at Prada or an authorized Prada retailer such as Neiman Marcus, Saks or Bergdorf Goodman.  It will cost you more, but you'll know you have the real thing.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxurious91 said:


> additional pictures





Lovely authentic hobo from the 2007ish Cervo Antik line.


----------



## luxurious91

Prada Psycho said:


> Lovely authentic hobo from the 2007ish Cervo Antik line.



thank you &#128536;


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxurious91 said:


> thank you &#128536;



Here's my shoulder version of your bag.  It's definitely silky, smooshy leather. A bit high maintenance, but if you like the distressed took it's a totally gorgeous bag.


----------



## GemGems

Hi Miss Figgy & Prada Psycho and all the lovely Prada collectors!

I wonder if you could take a look at this large Prada tote I found in a thrift store for forty pounds. I thought it was genuine when I bought it but I want to check as there seems to be some light discolouration to the outer pocket edges (slight greening to the brown) which is making me suspicious...

Front of bag






back





handles (there are also metal loops for a strap but there was no strap with it)






Close up of Prada logo hardware






back of zips (heard this was a good way to tell)






prada plate inside bag





lastly saw this tag on the inside and didn't want to mess around with it incase i damaged the bag, seems to be a store magnetic tag?





Thanks for taking the time to look, hope it's real, if it is i may post the pics in the identification thread as i can't seem to find others that are the same.... similar but not the same.

Thank you, Mwah!


----------



## missfiggy

luxurious91 said:


> additional pictures




Looks exactly like one I sold 2 weeks ago.  Authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jessilou said:


> Hello! Can you authenticate this for me, please? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote- Cammeo
> Listing number: 2861749
> Seller: Hyungwanko
> Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-cammeo-2861749/





jessilou said:


> Thank you! Is this listing authentic (it looks like more pictures as well)?
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Tote- Cammeo
> Listing number:
> Seller: Kellytitude
> Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-3203242/?tref=category
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.





towoitt said:


> please authenticate this wallet for me... thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet
> Listing number: 3021289
> Seller ID: MyCloset
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...source=crt&utm_campaign=c&utm_content=display




Please DO NOT provide links to tradesy.  Unless one is a member, the site is blocked.  I am not a member and I don't want to be.


----------



## MissYuki

I am not to sure about Prada bags as i dont have extensive knowledge but i have had this bag for quite a long time now and i have always wondered if its real or not, i bought it at an op shop so who knows lol

i do not have tags, cards or dust bag or any original packaging.
It does not have any wording on the bottom hard ware of the bag, it doesn't feel like a cheapo, and although i have had it shoved in my wardrobe it is actually not in bad condition lol 

I haven't been able to see another one like it on ebay or google

can provide more pics or details if needed.


----------



## missfiggy

MissYuki said:


> I am not to sure about Prada bags as i dont have extensive knowledge but i have had this bag for quite a long time now and i have always wondered if its real or not, i bought it at an op shop so who knows lol
> 
> i do not have tags, cards or dust bag or any original packaging.
> It does not have any wording on the bottom hard ware of the bag, it doesn't feel like a cheapo, and although i have had it shoved in my wardrobe it is actually not in bad condition lol
> 
> I haven't been able to see another one like it on ebay or google
> 
> can provide more pics or details if needed.



Sorry - this is a really baad fake.  Probably best to put it into a trash bin and forget about it.


----------



## MissYuki

No problems. Thank you!


----------



## GemGems

Prada Psycho said:


> Here's my shoulder version of your bag.  It's definitely silky, smooshy leather. A bit high maintenance, but if you like the distressed took it's a totally gorgeous bag.



That looks yummy!


----------



## GemGems

Hi again,

I found one like the one I bought but in black, I wonder if you could authenticate it? It just says Prada Nylon Tote BN1057 as the identifying title...

http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=6898

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Msmanetti

Prada Psycho said:


> Here's my shoulder version of your bag.  It's definitely silky, smooshy leather. A bit high maintenance, but if you like the distressed took it's a totally gorgeous bag.



If you ever are thinking of parting with this gorgeous bag Prada Psycho, please let me know !! I'm in &#10084;&#65039; with it!!


----------



## runrun

Please help authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux Tote from a private seller. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Hi everyone! I'm not a Prada expert, so I'm asking for your help!

I got this pochette key holder as a gift from a friend of mine last year. Looks like the real Saffiano leather, but I'm not 100% sure about the authenticity of it because my friends sometimes buys fake items on the internet ( awful, I know). 
Since I've never used this key holder and I'm not using it, I'd like to sell it...but first I need to know if it's auth.
Soooooooo...can you please help me??? 

I took pics with my Iphone, hope they're good.


----------



## Martina_Italy

More pics


----------



## lemonnadde

I purchased this Saffiano Lux Tote new from Rue La La at their Prada flash sale in May. I have only ever bought new Prada from the boutique in Saks and I wanted to make sure (after reading about Saffiano super fakes) that this is authentic. 

Thank you SO much.


----------



## lemonnadde

Item: Saffiano Lux Tote (Argilla)
Listing Number: BN2840
Seller: Rue La La
Link:
Comments: bought new at May 2015 flash sale


----------



## missfiggy

Martina_Italy said:


> More pics



Looks ok to me.


----------



## goco1975

Hi All!

I have my eyes on two Vela backpacks on Ebay and would be so grateful if someone could take a look and verify authenticity.

Item 1

171806976333

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VELA-...333?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item28007e694d

Item 2

321768187866

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERFECT-Pra...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aeae0e7da

Thank you SO much in advance!!

- C


----------



## icequeen4

Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada sunglasses? I bought it on eBay and it came here today. If its fake, I have to return asap. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you .

Item name: Prada Cinema Sunglasses SPR09Q


----------



## icequeen4

These are Amazon pictures to compare to mine:

Amazon:
This one the code is SPR 09Q (without an S). Mine is SPR 09QS




This one, the PRADA front is different. It also has a letter A. Mine does not have letter A


----------



## missfiggy

runrun said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux Tote from a private seller. Thank you very much in advance.




Looks wrong.

But of course if we don't have the right photos, then we can't really help at all can we??


----------



## missfiggy

icequeen4 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada sunglasses? I bought it on eBay and it came here today. If its fake, I have to return asap. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you .
> 
> Item name: Prada Cinema Sunglasses SPR09Q




Sunglasses go here please:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## yayuii

Missfiggy, my Prada Tessuto + soft calf BN1902 tote that I posted here a week ago just came back as authentic from A4U! 

Just thought I would inform you


----------



## missfiggy

goco1975 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have my eyes on two Vela backpacks on Ebay and would be so grateful if someone could take a look and verify authenticity.
> 
> Item 1
> 
> 171806976333
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VELA-...333?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item28007e694d
> 
> Item 2
> 
> 321768187866
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERFECT-Pra...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aeae0e7da
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance!!
> 
> - C




No 2 is definitely fake.
No 1 - this style is faked so often now that it is absolutely impossible to determine authenticity just from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

yayuii said:


> Missfiggy, my Prada Tessuto + soft calf BN1902 tote that I posted here a week ago just came back as authentic from A4U!
> 
> Just thought I would inform you




Well done - enjoy your purchase.


----------



## goco1975

missfiggy said:


> No 2 is definitely fake.
> No 1 - this style is faked so often now that it is absolutely impossible to determine authenticity just from photos.


Ahhhh! Thank you SO much for your help. In regards to the #1, is there anything that I can ask for that might prove if it is authentic, or not? It seems very odd to me to have a bag that is a few years (+6) old in such good condition, you know? Who buys something like that and never uses it... I almost feel more comfortable buying something a bit more worn, if you know what I mean.

Thank you, again.


----------



## Gina2000

I have a prada handbag that my sister gave me a few years ago .. No dust bag or serial number so how can I check it's the real thing? I want to sell it .. Any help will be appreciated x


----------



## missfiggy

goco1975 said:


> Ahhhh! Thank you SO much for your help. In regards to the #1, *is there anything that I can ask for that might prove if it is authentic,* or not? It seems very odd to me to have a bag that is a few years (+6) old in such good condition, you know? Who buys something like that and never uses it... I almost feel more comfortable buying something a bit more worn, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thank you, again.



Nope - unless I handle it IRL I can't make any assessment.  And quite honestly, buying this style from the secondary market is almost foolish.  Save your $$ and get one direct from Prada.  Then you will have total confidence that you are carrying the real deal.  It's a much nicer feeling than always wondering what you are carrying.


----------



## missfiggy

Gina2000 said:


> I have a prada handbag that my sister gave me a few years ago .. No dust bag or serial number so how can I check it's the real thing? I want to sell it .. Any help will be appreciated x




You can contact any of the reputable authentication services and pay their fee.  That way you will have total peace of mind, and a written report of authenticity, and you will be sure that you are selling an authentic item.  I always prefer to use either Authenticate4U or Fakespotters.  They both have excellent Prada authenticators.


----------



## Martina_Italy

missfiggy said:


> Looks ok to me.


Thank you!! 
Do you know when is it from? I assume it's from old collections, since now Prada pochette key holders have the golden tag on the front...


----------



## missfiggy

Martina_Italy said:


> Thank you!!
> Do you know when is it from? I assume it's from old collections, since now Prada pochette key holders have the golden tag on the front...


 
It's from 2007.


----------



## goco1975

You are so right. Thanks again for your help. I appreciate it. Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## AtomicLush

Hi ladies,

Can you help authenticate this Prada wallet?  The 

Item Name: PRADA RED SAFFIANO SMALL LEATHER WALLET - MPRS
Listing number: 351418117010
Seller ID: forever-lv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-RED-S...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item51d226eb92

The images are listed at the bottom of the ebay page, and are also hosted on here:
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Thanks!!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Name:'Authentic Prada Saffiano Black Leather Long Zipper Wallet'

Seller: BB Closet @ Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...her-long-zipper-wallet-3096964/?tref=category


----------



## bagaholicat14

Item Name: Prada metallic hobo bag
Seller ID: Fashionabbly Yours
Comments: did not come with cards. only dustbag

Sorry only links would work, tpf seems to be having trouble uploading my images

https://goo.gl/photos/9kvVVfSs1RBLeMft7
https://goo.gl/photos/HRvGvWruxgDp8nMv5
https://goo.gl/photos/xNKGc6SN5ZYBvMqg9
https://goo.gl/photos/k3xtsfH5urpaZDvy7
https://goo.gl/photos/L5w9HD23aBbrWPc16
https://goo.gl/photos/hG6DGjWa4Hw9xsYv7
https://goo.gl/photos/iyQnbbkMfenJWMWQA
https://goo.gl/photos/tZmE2CLMLroXe2jHA
https://goo.gl/photos/pXV8Y7jHmiqfnimR7


----------



## missfiggy

bagaholicat14 said:


> Item Name: Prada metallic hobo bag
> Seller ID: Fashionabbly Yours
> Comments: did not come with cards. only dustbag
> 
> Sorry only links would work, tpf seems to be having trouble uploading my images
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/9kvVVfSs1RBLeMft7
> https://goo.gl/photos/HRvGvWruxgDp8nMv5
> https://goo.gl/photos/xNKGc6SN5ZYBvMqg9
> https://goo.gl/photos/k3xtsfH5urpaZDvy7
> https://goo.gl/photos/L5w9HD23aBbrWPc16
> https://goo.gl/photos/hG6DGjWa4Hw9xsYv7
> https://goo.gl/photos/iyQnbbkMfenJWMWQA
> https://goo.gl/photos/tZmE2CLMLroXe2jHA
> https://goo.gl/photos/pXV8Y7jHmiqfnimR7[/QUOTE]
> 
> FROM POST #1:
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). *If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. *Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> -* Large* clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos


----------



## bagaholicat14

HERe are the pics


----------



## bagaholicat14

missfiggy said:


> bagaholicat14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada metallic hobo bag
> Seller ID: Fashionabbly Yours
> Comments: did not come with cards. only dustbag
> 
> Sorry only links would work, tpf seems to be having trouble uploading my images
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/9kvVVfSs1RBLeMft7
> https://goo.gl/photos/HRvGvWruxgDp8nMv5
> https://goo.gl/photos/xNKGc6SN5ZYBvMqg9
> https://goo.gl/photos/k3xtsfH5urpaZDvy7
> https://goo.gl/photos/L5w9HD23aBbrWPc16
> https://goo.gl/photos/hG6DGjWa4Hw9xsYv7
> https://goo.gl/photos/iyQnbbkMfenJWMWQA
> https://goo.gl/photos/tZmE2CLMLroXe2jHA
> https://goo.gl/photos/pXV8Y7jHmiqfnimR7[/QUOTE]
> 
> FROM POST #1:
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). *If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. *Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> -* Large* clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ive posted the pictures above maam
Click to expand...


----------



## poopsie

Any red flags?

Tessuto Quilted Tote
Fashionphile website

https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-nylon-quilted-tote-nero-black-86961

Thank you!


----------



## jp23

Hello I was hoping to purchase this bag the seller has a great reputation and I purchased my phantom from her but due to the super fakes out there I'm a bit concerned. Can you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much in advanced!


----------



## jp23

Continued 











Thanks again!


----------



## Vain Jane

Genuine Grey Prada
belam.aliso
151696473243

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Grey-Prada-Handbag-with-Gold-Hardware-/151696473243?

Not many pics but from the first the lettering?...thanks


----------



## missfiggy

bagaholicat14 said:


> HERe are the pics


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jp23 said:


> Hello I was hoping to purchase this bag the seller has a great reputation and I purchased my phantom from her but due to the super fakes out there I'm a bit concerned. Can you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much in advanced!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020691
> 
> View attachment 3020690
> 
> View attachment 3020692
> 
> View attachment 3020694
> 
> View attachment 3020695
> 
> View attachment 3020696
> 
> View attachment 3020697
> 
> View attachment 3020698
> 
> View attachment 3020699
> 
> View attachment 3020693


 

Pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## RosyCroix

Hi,

Please kindly authenticate this bag. I truly appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## RosyCroix

Here are more. Thank you again.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Could you have a look - this looks off, seller guarantees authenticity but has no documentation:

Item Name: PRADA TOTE BAG ~ TOBACCO BROWN LEATHER ~ EX. LARGE ~ AUTHENTIC ~

Listing number: 361309787471

Seller ID: honeysmudge

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-TOT...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item541fbdd54f

Comments: Logo and detailing look off

TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

FreyahWarrior said:


> Could you have a look - this looks off, seller guarantees authenticity but has no documentation:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA TOTE BAG ~ TOBACCO BROWN LEATHER ~ EX. LARGE ~ AUTHENTIC ~
> 
> Listing number: 361309787471
> 
> Seller ID: honeysmudge
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-TOT...471?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item541fbdd54f
> 
> Comments: Logo and detailing look off
> 
> TIA!




Hideous fake. Not even a good effort.


----------



## Prada Psycho

RosyCroix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this bag. I truly appreciate it. Thank you so much.




Format?....


----------



## bagaholicat14

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thanks  Do you know what year it was made?


----------



## RosyCroix

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?....


Hello,

Oh, sorry about that. Here it goes. Thank you.

-Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos


----------



## RosyCroix

Continuation. Thank you again.


----------



## MissAdrianne

item name: prada saffiano bn2274
seller: jaslyn
comments: the auth card not stamped but rest of the cards included . looks auth to me but just to be sure please advise


----------



## MissAdrianne

item name: prada saffiano bn1844
seller: iamms
comments: only dustbag and paperbag included thank you so much hope you can help


----------



## Prada Psycho

I give up.... :dots:


----------



## Prada Psycho

AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA - PLEASE READ POST 1 FIRST


----------



## RosyCroix

Prada Psycho said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA - PLEASE READ POST 1 FIRST


Hi, I already re posted the pictures of the bag above according to the format. Hope you can take a look again. Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

MissAdrianne said:


> item name: prada saffiano bn2274
> seller: jaslyn
> comments: the auth card not stamped but rest of the cards included . looks auth to me but just to be sure please advise


 


MissAdrianne said:


> item name: prada saffiano bn1844
> seller: iamms
> comments: only dustbag and paperbag included thank you so much hope you can help


 

*ANY and ALL REQUESTS WHICH DO NOT CONTAIN LARGE, CLEAR, CAMERA PHOTOS, OF THE FEATURES AS REQUESTED IN POST No 1, WILL BE IGNORED BY THIS AUTHENTICATOR.  CELL PHONE PHOTOS ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE.  SICK OF ASKING.*


----------



## hanestre

how about this double bag i found on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4632f2cfc4


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS PRADA - PLEASE READ POST 1 FIRST


Hi Prada Psycho.  I was wondering what you thing about this one.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792572690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RueMonge

Our long suffering authenticators need you to not only read the first post, but follow the format. 

Including where the bag came from. Your neighbor, or a seller on eBay, or a web site....this information needed for the authentication.


----------



## Prada Psycho

RueMonge said:


> Our long suffering authenticators need you to not only read the first post, but follow the format.
> 
> Including where the bag came from. Your neighbor, or a seller on eBay, or a web site....this information needed for the authentication.







Otherwise I will be blowing right past any authentication posts that are not in the correct format per page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## daisyjane66

daisyjane66 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho.  I was wondering what you thing about this one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792572690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ok lets try this again.
Item Name:  Prada Handbag
Listing number:  221792572690
Seller ID: gymrat1956
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792572690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Can you authenticate this?  She said its authentic....


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisyjane66 said:


> Ok lets try this again.
> Item Name:  Prada Handbag
> Listing number:  221792572690
> Seller ID: gymrat1956
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221792572690?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: Can you authenticate this?  She said its authentic....




These old canvas lined Pradas are tough.  She needs to post clear, closeup photos of the PRADA engraving on all the metal pieces. There should be either a Prada triangle tag or, most likely, and embossed PRADA logo on the outside of the bag. Need clear, close up of that too.


----------



## daisyjane66

Prada Psycho said:


> These old canvas lined Pradas are tough.  She needs to post clear, closeup photos of the PRADA engraving on all the metal pieces. There should be either a Prada triangle tag or, most likely, and embossed PRADA logo on the outside of the bag. Need clear, close up of that too.


Ok I'll send her this info and see if she sends more pics. Thanks!


----------



## AtomicLush

I think this is the correct format. Please help? Thank you.



AtomicLush said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you help authenticate this Prada wallet?  The
> 
> Item Name: PRADA RED SAFFIANO SMALL LEATHER WALLET - MPRS
> Listing number: 351418117010
> Seller ID: forever-lv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-RED-S...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item51d226eb92
> 
> The images are listed at the bottom of the ebay page, and are also hosted on here:
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## hanestre

Item Name: PRADA RED  SAFFIANO LEATHER CUIR DOUBLE BAG
listing number: 301502484420
seller id: bbbap

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...efaultDomain_0&hash=item4632f2cfc4&rmvSB=true

Thanks!!


----------



## missfiggy

hanestre said:


> Item Name: PRADA RED  SAFFIANO LEATHER CUIR DOUBLE BAG
> listing number: 301502484420
> seller id: bbbap
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...efaultDomain_0&hash=item4632f2cfc4&rmvSB=true
> 
> Thanks!!


 

HOOLEY DOOLEY!!!!!  I think we have a VERY RARE BIRD HERE!!!!!  Wait for PP to confirm, but I'm of the opinion that this is probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jp23 said:


> Hello I was hoping to purchase this bag the seller has a great reputation and I purchased my phantom from her but due to the super fakes out there I'm a bit concerned. Can you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much in advanced!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020691
> 
> View attachment 3020690
> 
> View attachment 3020692
> 
> View attachment 3020694
> 
> View attachment 3020695
> 
> View attachment 3020696
> 
> View attachment 3020697
> 
> View attachment 3020698
> 
> View attachment 3020699
> 
> View attachment 3020693


 
There's been a lot of checking and double checking of this bag and some interference from someone outside the thread breaking pm rules.

The bag is definitely, 100%, without any shadow of doubt, positively and certainly, demonstrably and proveably FAKE.  TOTALLY FAKE.  Please do not be suckered by this seller.


----------



## hanestre

missfiggy said:


> HOOLEY DOOLEY!!!!!  I think we have a VERY RARE BIRD HERE!!!!!  Wait for PP to confirm, but I'm of the opinion that this is probably authentic.


thanks, I'm very interrested in this bag


----------



## aa23

Hey all, 
can you please help me authenticate this bag. 

Item name: CLASSIC PRADA Saffiano leather tote with Shoulder Strap
Listing number/eBay item number: 181759035984
Seller ID: luphia_loves
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Saf...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a51aeca50


----------



## Prada Psycho

hanestre said:


> Item Name: PRADA RED  SAFFIANO LEATHER CUIR DOUBLE BAG
> listing number: 301502484420
> seller id: bbbap
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-P...efaultDomain_0&hash=item4632f2cfc4&rmvSB=true
> 
> Thanks!!





missfiggy said:


> HOOLEY DOOLEY!!!!!  I think we have a VERY RARE BIRD HERE!!!!!  Wait for PP to confirm, but I'm of the opinion that this is probably authentic.




Absolutely, positively 1000000000000000% *AUTHENTIC*!!! It's a miracle.  This is as good as meeting a unicorn in person!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jp23 said:


> Hello I was hoping to purchase this bag the seller has a great reputation and I purchased my phantom from her but due to the super fakes out there I'm a bit concerned. Can you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much in advanced!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020691
> 
> View attachment 3020690
> 
> View attachment 3020692
> 
> View attachment 3020694
> 
> View attachment 3020695
> 
> View attachment 3020696
> 
> View attachment 3020697
> 
> View attachment 3020698
> 
> View attachment 3020699
> 
> View attachment 3020693





missfiggy said:


> There's been a lot of checking and double checking of this bag and some interference from someone outside the thread breaking pm rules.
> 
> The bag is definitely, 100%, without any shadow of doubt, positively and certainly, demonstrably and proveably FAKE.  TOTALLY FAKE.  Please do not be suckered by this seller.




Totally second *MissFiggy* on this. No doubt it's a fake. As to reputation, even the best, most reputable resellers out there have been caught with these fake bags.  I've seen it over and over.

 PLEASE shop AT Prada for one of these bags.  You'll spend more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## Prada Psycho

aa23 said:


> Hey all,
> can you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: CLASSIC PRADA Saffiano leather tote with Shoulder Strap
> Listing number/eBay item number: 181759035984
> Seller ID: luphia_loves
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Saf...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a51aeca50




Not nearly enough clear, close ups or needed photos of the required details to authenticate a black saffy.


----------



## aa23

Prada Psycho said:


> Not nearly enough clear, close ups or needed photos of the required details to authenticate a black saffy.




Thanks! I'll ask for more photos from seller, what things should I be specifically be asking photos of?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: We prefer authenticators with over 500+ posts and an extensive knowledge of the brand and forum.
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> _*3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos*_
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





aa23 said:


> Thanks! I'll ask for more photos from seller, what things should I be specifically be asking photos of?



From page one, post one.


----------



## lemonnadde

Could someone please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Argilla (Gray) that I purchased new from Rue La La in May?  Thank you!!!

Item Name: Saffiano Lux Tote (BN2480)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: RueLaLa
Link: 
Comments: Purchased new in flash sale


----------



## lemonnadde

Here are a few more photos:


----------



## Prada Psycho

lemonnadde said:


> Here are a few more photos:




I'm highly suspicious of this one. There are lots of inconsistencies against an authentic Prada. If you can still return it, I would recommend doing so.

Do me a favor? Take some good, crystal clear, closeups of the lining in different sections and with different lighting (natural light, sunlight, flash) and post them here.


----------



## lemonnadde

Oh no, Prada Psycho!! This is so disappointing.  I even called Rue La La to confirm that the bags were new and that they were coming to Rue La La from an authorized seller before purchasing.  If this is not authentic, I hope their final sale policy will not apply.

Here are the pictures you asked for.


----------



## lemonnadde

And a few more exclusively of the lining, close up.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lemonnadde said:


> And a few more exclusively of the lining, close up.  Fingers crossed.




*MissFiggy?* Are are you seeing what I'm seeing?


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *MissFiggy?* Are are you seeing what I'm seeing?




pm


----------



## s&bfan

Hi authenticators.

As an admitted lurker (ie. rare/infrequent poster), my requests for authentication may be overlooked (which I understand). Can you nevertheless help me? I am interested in a Prada bag. I have used Carol Diva for LV but I am aware that she is brand specific. Is there an authenticator you prefer/recommend for Prada? 

Thank you.


----------



## sennon

Hi lovely ladies!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet On A Chain Nero
Listing number: X
Seller ID: X
Link: X
Comments: I placed a request on a Dutch online marketplace for this article. A lady replied, very friendly, saying that she has purchased it but never uses it. So unfortunately I do not have an account, item number, or listing to share.

These are the pictures I have received:

photo 1

photo 2

photo 3

photo 4

photo 5

photo 6

photo 7

photo 8

Thank you so much, I hope you can take the time to see if this is a replica or authentic item


----------



## yrrehs

Hi,

Can someone help me to authenticate this prada bag? thanks in advance  

Material : Vit Daino (Deerskin)
Colour : NERO (Black)
Size : W35 x H26 x D19 cm
Handle : 44cm
Strap : 109 cm
Link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...g-BN-2793-Not-Chanel-Coach-W0QQAdIdZ626005986


----------



## missfiggy

s&bfan said:


> Hi authenticators.
> 
> As an admitted lurker (ie. rare/infrequent poster), my requests for authentication may be overlooked (which I understand). Can you nevertheless help me? I am interested in a Prada bag. I have used Carol Diva for LV but I am aware that she is brand specific. Is there an authenticator you prefer/recommend for Prada?
> 
> Thank you.


 

Absolutely don't use Carol for Prada.  Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com are the two I'd recommend for Prada.


----------



## missfiggy

sennon said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet On A Chain Nero
> Listing number: X
> Seller ID: X
> Link: X
> Comments: I placed a request on a Dutch online marketplace for this article. A lady replied, very friendly, saying that she has purchased it but never uses it. So unfortunately I do not have an account, item number, or listing to share.
> 
> These are the pictures I have received:
> 
> photo 1
> 
> photo 2
> 
> photo 3
> 
> photo 4
> 
> photo 5
> 
> photo 6
> 
> photo 7
> 
> photo 8
> 
> Thank you so much, I hope you can take the time to see if this is a replica or authentic item


 

Unfortunately it is impossible to discern anything from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

yrrehs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me to authenticate this prada bag? thanks in advance
> 
> Material : Vit Daino (Deerskin)
> Colour : NERO (Black)
> Size : W35 x H26 x D19 cm
> Handle : 44cm
> Strap : 109 cm
> Link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...g-BN-2793-Not-Chanel-Coach-W0QQAdIdZ626005986


 

*ANY and ALL REQUESTS WHICH DO NOT CONTAIN LARGE, CLEAR, CAMERA PHOTOS, OF THE FEATURES AS REQUESTED IN POST No 1, WILL BE IGNORED BY THIS AUTHENTICATOR.  CELL PHONE PHOTOS ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE.    SICK OF ASKING.*


----------



## sennon

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately it is impossible to discern anything from these photos.


I am sorry to hear this, and thank you for letting me now. May I ask why? Is it the quality of the photos? Or perhaps the angle?

Would you mind advising me what kind of photos I must request from the seller?

I hope to hear from you 

PS: Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## lemonnadde

Prada Psycho said:


> *MissFiggy?* Are are you seeing what I'm seeing?



Hi Prada Psycho,

Just following up on this. Have the additional lining photographs been helpful? Please let me know if there are any other pictures I could take to assist you.

Thank you again, so much, for your time.


----------



## RosyCroix

Hello. Please help authenticate. Bought it from a bag store/dealer here in our place. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Prada Tessuto + Saffiano Shopping Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Store owner says it's authentic. I want to be sure, so asking for your help. Thanks again.


----------



## RosyCroix

Continuation:


----------



## RosyCroix

Here are more. Thank you.


----------



## yrrehs

missfiggy said:


> *ANY and ALL REQUESTS WHICH DO NOT CONTAIN LARGE, CLEAR, CAMERA PHOTOS, OF THE FEATURES AS REQUESTED IN POST No 1, WILL BE IGNORED BY THIS AUTHENTICATOR.  CELL PHONE PHOTOS ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE.    SICK OF ASKING.*




Hi sorry, if this is clearer?


----------



## yrrehs

Continued:


----------



## czarinamaye

Hi there! Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me please? Thank you! 

Item Name: Prada Nero Wallet
Listing number: 161723782595
Seller ID: kosher888
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161723782595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: According to seller she gets her stocks from Prada HK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

czarinamaye said:


> Hi there! Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nero Wallet
> Listing number: 161723782595
> Seller ID: kosher888
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161723782595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: According to seller she gets her stocks from Prada HK.




Fake.  The seller is getting her garbage from a counterfeit warehouse.


EDIT NOTE:  All 18 items this crook is selling as "Prada" are counterfeit.  Here's hoping someone with eBay in that part of the world can get this garbage nuked.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Prada Authentucators. 
I always wanted a designer bag; and this is the first bag I ever bought. But who knew there are dishonest people that sell fakes out there lol. 

Name: Prada Flat Messenger Bag
Listing #: None.
Seller ID: None
Link: None

Comments: This is the very first bag I ever purchased which was about 8 years ago. I bought it on some online website that sold "Genuine" Designer Handbags. Who knew that fakes are sold all over the place lol. 

I have since learned my lesson and only purchase from high-end department stores or from the Designer store itself.  

But I am just courteous if this is authentic. Thanks for looking.


----------



## poopsie

johnpauliegal said:


> hello prada authentucators.
> i always wanted a designer bag; and this is the first bag i ever bought. But who knew there are dishonest people that sell fakes out there lol.
> 
> Name: Prada flat messenger bag
> listing #: None.
> Seller id: None
> link: None
> 
> comments: This is the very first bag i ever purchased which was about 8 years ago. I bought it on some online website that sold "genuine" designer handbags. Who knew that fakes are sold all over the place lol.
> 
> I have since learned my lesson and only purchase from high-end department stores or from the designer store itself.
> 
> But i am just courteous if this is authentic. Thanks for looking.






sho*d*ping?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I'm sorry did I put this in the wrong thread?  I'm not shopping for a bag. This is a bag I already had. Sorry.


----------



## poopsie

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I'm sorry did I put this in the wrong thread?  I'm not shopping for a bag. This is a bag I already had. Sorry.






On the card they misspelled shopping as shoDping


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lol. I never noticed that. Darn it!  Well looks like I bought a fake bag 8 years ago lol. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## poopsie

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lol. I never noticed that. Darn it!  Well looks like I bought a fake bag 8 years ago lol. Thanks for the heads up!




You see the same thing on fake Coach creeds sometimes. 

I am not an expert on authenticating Prada--------that card is what jumped out at me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> You see the same thing on Coach creeds sometimes.
> 
> I am not an expert on authenticating Prada--------*that card is what jumped out at me*.




*You weren't alone**!*


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> *You weren't alone**!*





I felt pretty confident commenting on that one. Usually I just play along and see if I guess right


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Funny this is, I never really looked at the card lol. But like I said it's the only bag that I ever bought from a place other than a legitimate store. Well looks like this bag is getting tossed lol. I only want the real thing in my wardrobe. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Funny this is, I never really looked at the card lol. But like I said it's the only bag that I ever bought from a place other than a legitimate store. Well looks like this bag is getting tossed lol. *I only want the real thing in my wardrobe*.
> Thanks again.



Good move!


----------



## missfiggy

sennon said:


> I am sorry to hear this, and thank you for letting me now. May I ask why? Is it the quality of the photos? Or perhaps the angle?
> 
> Would you mind advising me what kind of photos I must request from the seller?
> 
> I hope to hear from you
> 
> PS: Thank you for your quick reply!



Read post #1


----------



## missfiggy

RosyCroix said:


> Here are more. Thank you.




Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## RosyCroix

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


Yey! Thank you so much, missfiggy. Appreciate all the help


----------



## MissAdrianne

sorry for my previous non-formatted post  i re-did it hope its much better and hope you guys can help  

Item Name: prada bn2274
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: iamms
Link: n/a carousell
Comments: 
- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos


----------



## yanx

Item Name: PRADA BN1336 GAUFRE NAPPA - BALTICO
Listing number: 251988715362
Seller ID: smileshoppers2012
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-BNEW-BN1336-GAUFRE-NAPPA-BALTICO-/251988715362?

Comments: please help me authenticate this item. thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

yanx said:


> Item Name: PRADA BN1336 GAUFRE NAPPA - BALTICO
> Listing number: 251988715362
> Seller ID: smileshoppers2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-BNEW-BN1336-GAUFRE-NAPPA-BALTICO-/251988715362?
> 
> Comments: please help me authenticate this item. thank you!




Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## baglady1991

hey can you help me authenticate this... thanks

Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Tote Bag

Listing number: ebay 281716070246 

Seller ID: luvchaz2008

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Prada-Lux-Saffiano-Tote-Bag-/281716070246?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## missfiggy

baglady1991 said:


> hey can you help me authenticate this... thanks
> 
> Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number: ebay 281716070246
> 
> Seller ID: luvchaz2008
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Prada-Lux-Saffiano-Tote-Bag-/281716070246?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


 

It's now been removed from sale, hopefully because the seller is honest enough not to list a fake.  It's fake.


----------



## mypurse1

Hi there, I'm wondering if anyones shopped at beyondtherack? They guarantee authenticity but googling some comments seem to suggest otherwise... 

Could you help to verify the authenticity of the purses below? thanks alot

Item Name: Saffiano Handbag in Black
Item number: mmodel number BN2274
SellerID: beyond the rack
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60245/PRABN2274NZVF0002?

Item Name:Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote in Nero
Item number: model number BN27752
SellerID: beyond the rack
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60245/PRABN27752A4AF0002?


----------



## gracellelondon

X


----------



## baglady1991

Thanks !!! 





missfiggy said:


> It's now been removed from sale, hopefully because the seller is honest enough not to list a fake.  It's fake.


----------



## baglady1991

Item Name: Prada BN1786 Saffiano Lux in Bruyere
Listing number: 151700568687
Seller ID: Carrie-Bradshaw-640
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151700568687 
Comments: hi miss figgy could you authenticate this the seller wants to give a second chance


----------



## czarinamaye

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.  The seller is getting her garbage from a counterfeit warehouse.
> 
> 
> EDIT NOTE:  All 18 items this crook is selling as "Prada" are counterfeit.  Here's hoping someone with eBay in that part of the world can get this garbage nuked.



Ohh.. thanks for that. I shall report the account asap.


----------



## stiffanie

Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Small Nero
Item number: BN1801
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
comments: 
Hi can anyone help me check if this is authentic? Seller said this is an authentic preloved bag. Will appreciate it a lot. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

mypurse1 said:


> Hi there, I'm wondering if anyones shopped at beyondtherack? They guarantee authenticity but googling some comments seem to suggest otherwise...
> 
> Could you help to verify the authenticity of the purses below? thanks alot
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Handbag in Black
> Item number: mmodel number BN2274
> SellerID: beyond the rack
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60245/PRABN2274NZVF0002?
> 
> Item Name:Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote in Nero
> Item number: model number BN27752
> SellerID: beyond the rack
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60245/PRABN27752A4AF0002?


 

Links are no good because i'm not a member.


----------



## missfiggy

baglady1991 said:


> Item Name: Prada BN1786 Saffiano Lux in Bruyere
> Listing number: 151700568687
> Seller ID: Carrie-Bradshaw-640
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151700568687
> Comments: hi miss figgy could you authenticate this the seller wants to give a second chance


 

My general feeling is that this one is authentic.  Wait and see if PP has anything to say though.


----------



## baglady1991

I'm sorry what's pp &#128584;





missfiggy said:


> My general feeling is that this one is authentic.  Wait and see if PP has anything to say though.


----------



## squashyme

baglady1991 said:


> I'm sorry what's pp &#128584;



PP is prada psycho, the other generous prada authenticator on this thread!


----------



## Prada Psycho

baglady1991 said:


> Item Name: Prada BN1786 Saffiano Lux in Bruyere
> Listing number: 151700568687
> Seller ID: Carrie-Bradshaw-640
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151700568687
> Comments: hi miss figgy could you authenticate this the seller wants to give a second chance





missfiggy said:


> _*My general feeling is that this one is authentic*_.  Wait and see if PP has anything to say though.




I'm pretty much with you *Figgy*, though there aren't enough good photos in the listing for absolutes.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> Good move!



Lol. Since I no longer have a Prada bag and missed out on the sale for this same type bag; I've located one on eBay lol. The listing is from stock photos from Neiman so I asked the seller to show me actual photos of what I asked of her. As soon as she sends them I would like to show them here and follow the required info for authenticity. 
Thanks.


----------



## billtiyu

Good day everyone! My girlfriend recently got a Prada Tote Double Bag in Papaya color at the Prada store in Turin, Italy and now that she's back in the Philippines we're having doubts about the authenticity of the bag. pls do help us in authenticating it. I will post the photos once I get higher res photos from her. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

billtiyu said:


> Good day everyone! My girlfriend recently got a Prada Tote Double Bag in Papaya color at the Prada store in Turin, Italy and now that she's back in the Philippines we're having doubts about the authenticity of the bag. pls do help us in authenticating it. I will post the photos once I get higher res photos from her. Thank you so much in advance.




FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!  If the bag was genuinely purchased from Prada Turin, then OF COURSE IT IS AUTHENTIC.  PRADA STORES DO NOT SELL FAKES!!!!!!


----------



## baglady1991

do these help 



Prada Psycho said:


> I'm pretty much with you *Figgy*, though there aren't enough good photos in the listing for absolutes.


----------



## baglady1991

more pictures do these help its the stamp on the outside because the R on the prada looks funny 


Prada Psycho said:


> I'm pretty much with you *Figgy*, though there aren't enough good photos in the listing for absolutes.


----------



## s&bfan

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely don't use Carol for Prada.  Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com are the two I'd recommend for Prada.



Thanks for you help, much appreciated.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Hi guys, can anyone help me identify this purse? Thank you so much!


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Sorry! Wrong forum!!! I don't know how to delete!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## chloe_kate

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Shopping Tote BN1786
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:
Hi! Can anyone help me check if this is authentic? I got this as a gift last year.


----------



## chloe_kate

additional photos:


----------



## stiffanie

stiffanie said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Small Nero
> Item number: BN1801
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> comments:
> Hi can anyone help me check if this is authentic? Seller said this is an authentic preloved bag. Will appreciate it a lot. Thank you.


Hello! May I ask for update on my previous (request for authentication) post please? Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Nero... thanks!


----------



## Jessicapun

Item Name: Authentic Prada handbag leather brown 453t19
Listing number:181770612505
Seller ID: yokohama-premium
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181770612505?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: my 1st time for prada. still learning to know Prada. Please help me to authenticate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jessicapun said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada handbag leather brown 453t19
> Listing number:181770612505
> Seller ID: yokohama-premium
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181770612505?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: my 1st time for prada. still learning to know Prada. Please help me to authenticate.




Hideous fake!  Did you buy it?  I see it's been sold.


----------



## Jessicapun

Prada Psycho said:


> Hideous fake!  Did you buy it?  I see it's been sold.



Dang, i actually did. What a bummer. Tho, there is a return policy, so i better ship it back to get my money back.
Thank you so much PP. you saved me from embarassing myself. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello ladies, 
I bought this bag on garage sale and would like to ask your opinion. I don't know if you authenticate non-auction items but decided to try. 
Item Name: Prada Tessuto City (?)
Comments: Thank you for reading and all your time and expertise!


----------



## Tuuli35

Pics continued.

Thank you again!


----------



## Dpurseshop123

Hi Ms Figgy and Prada Psycho, I really need help authenticating this purse.  They couldn't provide the authentication cards and the last photo made me worry.  Is stitching not Prada quality or it just my eyes?  Is such a great deal and if its authentic I don't want to pass it up.  The main photos are on eBay and additional photos are below.  They sent me additional photos when I asked but they are a little blurry (please see below).  They showed the "Made in Italy" and number tag like asked though. Thank you so much for your time.

Item name:    White Prada Bag 2 years old, Great Condition 
Model #         BR4627
Seller ID         raywilso12
ebay item #   121673925071
Link               http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Prada...-/121673925071?ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:1120


----------



## Autumngreen

Hi, can someone please autenticate this for me? Many thanks

Name: Prada Bag
Seller: murphy29-2013
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171821730308


----------



## baglady1991

Hi PP I posted some better pictures and quoted you could you have a look and tell me what you think !!! Thanks x 





Prada Psycho said:


> I'm pretty much with you *Figgy*, though there aren't enough good photos in the listing for absolutes.


----------



## Lushi

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BLACK LEATHER TESSUTO GAUFRE W/TOP HANDLES And CROSSBODY Strap

Listing number:281713780286

Seller ID: ddarice

Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=281713780286&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments:Hi, can any of the days here help me authenticate this Prada, thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi, can I get your expertise in Authenticating this Prada bag. Thank you. 

Name: Prada Vela Crossbody Bag Balic Blue Nylon
Item #: 231588917423
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231588917423&globalID=EBAY-US
Comments: The seller originally had Neiman stock photos but I asked for more pictures; which are now included in the listing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I would also like to ask a question. I hope this is the right thread. Do the Prada Vela flat crossbody bags (like the one above) have a plain black lining or the iconic Prada lining ( with the words Prada) inside. Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi, can I get your expertise in Authenticating this Prada bag. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Prada Vela Crossbody Bag Balic Blue Nylon
> Item #: 231588917423
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231588917423&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: The seller originally had Neiman stock photos but I asked for more pictures; which are now included in the listing.




Two things on this one:
First: The pictures that seller put up are useless.  
Second: All of the seller's listings have stock shots stolen from other retail sites.   

Both of which mean: Do a fast 180 and go shop at Prada or an authorized seller (like Neiman Marcus), especially for these nylon bags which are SO easily faked.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> I would also like to ask a question. I hope this is the right thread. Do the Prada Vela flat crossbody bags (like the one above) have a plain black lining or the iconic Prada lining ( with the words Prada) inside. Thanks.




Depends on the item.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lushi said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BLACK LEATHER TESSUTO GAUFRE W/TOP HANDLES And CROSSBODY Strap
> 
> Listing number:281713780286
> 
> Seller ID: ddarice
> 
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=281713780286&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments:Hi, can any of the days here help me authenticate this Prada, thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029227
> View attachment 3029228
> View attachment 3029229
> View attachment 3029230
> View attachment 3029231
> View attachment 3029232
> View attachment 3029233
> View attachment 3029234
> View attachment 3029235




Cell phone pictures are useless for authentication purposes.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> Two things on this one:
> First: The pictures that seller put up are useless.
> Second: All of the seller's listings have stock shots stolen from other retail sites.
> 
> Both of which mean: Do a fast 180 and go shop at Prada or an authorized seller (like Neiman Marcus), especially for these nylon bags which are SO easily faked.



Lol.     Thanks
I am trying to secure the same exact bag, but in pink, from Saks. 
The PA from the Chicago Saks store is trying to locate one for me. . They originally had it on sale in pink, blue and brown but I missed out on those other colors and was gonna go for the eBay one. 
But like you said, always buy from either the designer store or a store authorized in selling designer products. . Hence that same bag in black that I had gotten years ago, which already got tossed since it turned out to be a fake. Lmao.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lol.     Thanks
> I am trying to secure the same exact bag, but in pink, from Saks.
> The PA from the Chicago Saks store is trying to locate one for me. . They originally had it on sale in pink, blue and brown but I missed out on those other colors and was gonna go for the eBay one.
> *But like you said, always buy from either the designer store or a store authorized in selling designer products. . Hence that same bag in black that I had gotten years ago, which already got tossed since it turned out to be a fake.* Lmao.


----------



## Beryl13

Thanks in advance for your help! 

Item name:AUTH PRADA Black Leather White Trim Detail Bowling Handbag
Listing number: 381291460107
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381291460107


----------



## astronautes

found this at a local thrift store for pretty cheap (given it's less than stellar condition). thoughts? 




























edit: link to album if pictures aren't showing up: http://imgur.com/a/TYfAh

thanks in advance!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi, can I get your expertise in Authenticating this Prada bag. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Prada Vela Crossbody Bag Balic Blue Nylon
> Item #: 231588917423
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231588917423&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: The seller originally had Neiman stock photos but I asked for more pictures; which are now included in the listing.



Well someone bought this bag for $200!  The seller claimed it came from Saks and showed me a partial receipt; but who's to say it was for THAT particular bag!  

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## paper_flowers

Please help me with this  it's on poshmark and all I can get is a link to the sale, but if you can help me I'd so appreciate it! 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Baroque-Sunglasses-Black-55732bc5b5643e4a6f0026ad


----------



## Miss_Viola

Hello to everyone, I would be very happy you can help me to authenticate this Silver Python Prada.

I bought this bag on ebay. The seller sad was authenticated (by I don't know  who) but when I got it, I noticed that the bag has too many defects to be authentic. I can get a refund but before I would like to ear your opinion. 

Item Name: Prada Gaufrè
Listing number: 191588437644 
 Seller ID:  toni20_5
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/191588437644?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I post here some details of the bag:


----------



## missfiggy

Miss_Viola said:


> Hello to everyone, I would be very happy you can help me to authenticate this Silver Python Prada.
> 
> I bought this bag on ebay. The seller sad was authenticated (by I don't know  who) but when I got it, I noticed that the bag has too many defects to be authentic. I can get a refund but before I would like to ear your opinion.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Gaufrè
> Listing number: 191588437644
> Seller ID:  toni20_5
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/191588437644?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I post here some details of the bag:




It closely resembles something I saw once in the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul - it's very very fake and truly horrendous to view.  I'm now going to bleach my eyes.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> It closely resembles something I saw once in the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul - it's very very fake and truly horrendous to view. *I'm now going to bleach my eyes.*




Off to join you!


----------



## Ongongong

.


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hello lovely TPFers, please kindly authenticate this for me if possible -

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Double Zip Mini Bag BN2316 Anice Color
Listing number: 161733718239
Seller ID: giftpackage4you
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a814b0df
Comments: -


----------



## Prada Psycho

sealedwithlove said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, please kindly authenticate this for me if possible -
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Double Zip Mini Bag BN2316 Anice Color
> Listing number: 161733718239
> Seller ID: giftpackage4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a814b0df
> Comments: -




Cell phone photos are useless, not one single picture of the required hallmarks. No way to authenticate this listing.


----------



## doumanger

HI
CAN AUTHTICATE THIS PRADA BAG??DID PRADA HAVE THIS STYLE BEFORE??thanks

Item Name: Prada Nylon with Prada Print Logo
Listing number: 10011697
Seller ID: BRANDSHOP KURAYA
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandshop-kuraya/10011697/


----------



## tannya

Hi girls, If I could get your expertise in this prada would be so much appreciate it!
I searched all over for a similar model,thread,etc but no luck.
EBAY LISTING: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231583582484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

PICTURES: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231583582484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hello ladies! I'm hoping that you can help with authenticating this bag.  I hope that the pictures and descriptions will be ok? Thank you in advance for your help!

http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-lux-chain-hobo-mirtillo-sfumato-81846


----------



## Miss_Viola

missfiggy said:


> It closely resembles something I saw once in the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul - it's very very fake and truly horrendous to view.  I'm now going to bleach my eyes.


Thanks for answering!  I already sent the bag back to the seller because when I got it in my hands I saw so many imperfection that I wasn't able to see in the ad.

Thanks anyway to confirm my doubts!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: prada satchel

Listing number: 171815956643

Seller ID: vanvanes.vzpwuoe

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171815956643?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: hello. I won this auction and should have come here first. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: prada satchel
> 
> Listing number: 171815956643
> 
> Seller ID: vanvanes.vzpwuoe
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171815956643?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: hello. I won this auction and should have come here first. Please authenticate. Thanks!




Need to see a lot more details than are in the listing. Post the appropriate photos after you receive the bag per Page One, Post One of this thread.  
I will say that even with the limited and poor quality of the photos in the listing, I'm seeing things I don't like at all.


----------



## tannya

Can you please authenticate this bag?
PICS: http://s376.photobucket.com/user/tannya17/library/prada pc bag?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1

ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231583582484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I couldn't find any info on the seller, bag or auction.
Thanks in advance!
I apologized for the double post- the previews one didn't have the pics I tried to delete 
Also would you recommend a place like http://*****************.com/ ?


----------



## paddlestick101

Hello ladies! 
Would really appreciate your help in authenticating this style, been looking for so long!

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Leather Tote

Listing number: 251984854456

Seller ID: discountdesignerfashionz

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VITEL...4456&clkid=6998192903930691792&_qi=RTM2067267

Comments: I've requested additional photos of closeups for zippers and tags if needed.

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

paddlestick101 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Would really appreciate your help in authenticating this style, been looking for so long!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Leather Tote
> 
> Listing number: 251984854456
> 
> Seller ID: discountdesignerfashionz
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VITEL...4456&clkid=6998192903930691792&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> Comments: I've requested additional photos of closeups for zippers and tags if needed.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



Need some good pics of the lining.  Their photos are just a big, black hole!


----------



## goldencs

Bought it from Ebay. Please see the attached pictures and help.


----------



## missfiggy

tannya said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> PICS: http://s376.photobucket.com/user/tannya17/library/prada%20pc%20bag?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
> 
> ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231583582484?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I couldn't find any info on the seller, bag or auction.
> Thanks in advance!
> I apologized for the double post- the previews one didn't have the pics I tried to delete
> Also would you recommend a place like http://*****************.com/ ?


 

Your posting is a convoluted mess so I'll try to answer it in less of a confusion.

No 1 - the photobucket pictures - this bag does not look authentic to me.
No 2 - ebay listing - not enough photos to make any assessment, BUT... a breaking shoulder strap is a danger sign.  Prada nylon bag straps DO NOT break.  The nylon bags and straps are almost indestructable.
No 3 - NO - I would ABSOLUTELY NOT recommend *****************.com  I have seen far too many "authentications" done by them and they have ALL, WITHOUT EXCEPTION, been WRONG.

I have had good experience with both Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com  and both of these sites have generally very good reviews.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello,

Request to authenticate this Prada for a friend who purchased from a consignment shop. Initially there are no red flags that I can see, but I'm not familiar with Prada so will leave it to the experts here.  

http://s815.photobucket.com/user/dizzywizzy_pics/library/Prada

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aqua

Item Name: Prada tote
Listing number: 1673610
Seller ID: vestiairecollective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ada/black-leather-handbag-prada-1673610.shtml
Comments:

I bought this bag. Can you tell if this bag is authentic? Do you need more photos?

TIA


----------



## paddlestick101

Prada Psycho said:


> Need some good pics of the lining.  Their photos are just a big, black hole!



Thanks PP...I agree! I asked for new pics of everything in different lighting, and she said she would, but wouldn't send them through ebay, I don't know why. If I hear from her again, I will post them here. Otherwise, I guess that's a no go. But thank you very much anyhow for taking a look for me!


----------



## paddlestick101

paddlestick101 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Would really appreciate your help in authenticating this style, been looking for so long!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Leather Tote
> 
> Listing number: 251984854456
> 
> Seller ID: discountdesignerfashionz
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VITEL...4456&clkid=6998192903930691792&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> Comments: I've requested additional photos of closeups for zippers and tags if needed.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



here are the additional pics she finally sent. they're not the greatest either but i hope they help more...? thanks so much!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

prada psycho said:


> need to see a lot more details than are in the listing. Post the appropriate photos after you receive the bag per page one, post one of this thread.
> I will say that even with the limited and poor quality of the photos in the listing, i'm seeing things i don't like at all.


----------



## missb

Lovely ladies,

Still on the hunt for a red wallet. Any chance this is authentic? I have the item in hand if you need more pictures. Thank you so much!! 

Item Name: PRADA saffiano zip around wallet
Listing number: 261919797071
Seller ID:  bestproducts031912 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/00-Authenti...eKh4VZd3heGqClG%2B9iE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Already purchased

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## daisyjane66

Quick question.  I bought a cute little Vintage Prada.  Everything looks authentic _but_ theres no little white tag inside with a number on it.  Was there ever a time that Prada didn't put the tag in their bags?  I'll post pics if you want but I don't want to waste anyone's time looking at pics if its already a fake.  No zippers either.... Thanks ladies!


----------



## missfiggy

paddlestick101 said:


> here are the additional pics she finally sent. they're not the greatest either but i hope they help more...? thanks so much!!




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

nikkifresh2 said:


> View attachment 3041324
> View attachment 3041325
> View attachment 3041329
> View attachment 3041330
> View attachment 3041331
> View attachment 3041332
> View attachment 3041333
> View attachment 3041334
> View attachment 3041335
> View attachment 3041336




Sorry - this is most definitely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

missb said:


> Lovely ladies,
> 
> Still on the hunt for a red wallet. Any chance this is authentic? I have the item in hand if you need more pictures. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA saffiano zip around wallet
> Listing number: 261919797071
> Seller ID:  bestproducts031912
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/00-Authenti...eKh4VZd3heGqClG%2B9iE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Already purchased
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Absolutely impossible to tell one way or the other I'm afraid, however FWIW, there are no red flags or alarm bells.


----------



## missfiggy

daisyjane66 said:


> Quick question.  I bought a cute little Vintage Prada.  Everything looks authentic _but_ theres no little white tag inside with a number on it.  Was there ever a time that Prada didn't put the tag in their bags?  I'll post pics if you want but I don't want to waste anyone's time looking at pics if its already a fake.  No zippers either.... Thanks ladies!




The white tag has sweet F A to do with authenticity.


----------



## missb

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely impossible to tell one way or the other I'm afraid, however FWIW, there are no red flags or alarm bells.



Thanks so much, missfiggy! Do you think more pictures will help? I can take pictures of the print and made in tag. I just want to be certain so I can return it if it's fake. Thanks again!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nikkifresh2 said:


> View attachment 3041324
> View attachment 3041325
> View attachment 3041329
> View attachment 3041330
> View attachment 3041331
> View attachment 3041332
> View attachment 3041333
> View attachment 3041334
> View attachment 3041335
> View attachment 3041336




First instincts right again: Total FAKE!


----------



## paddlestick101

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.



Thanks a bunch missfiggy!!!!


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

I just need urgently help from you guys authenticate this bags seller is not from ebay and she just want me to transfer with in today. So please help. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you so much in advance.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: prada tote

Listing number: 171811034271

Seller ID: ssti4034

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171811034271?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: thanks!


Item Name: prada tote

Listing number: 252002928059

Seller ID: lovepinkninja

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252002928059?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: thanks!


----------



## mikimouse

Hello. I would really appreciate someone with experience to please look at my pictures and tell me if this Prada is authentic. It is from a local resale shop. Thank you so much for your time and experience and let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## mikimouse

here are more pics. Thanks again.

Karen


----------



## missfiggy

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: prada tote
> 
> Listing number: 171811034271
> 
> Seller ID: ssti4034
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171811034271?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: thanks!
> 
> 
> Item Name: prada tote
> 
> Listing number: 252002928059
> 
> Seller ID: lovepinkninja
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252002928059?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: thanks!


 
Photos in both listings are crap but from the little I can see they both look like they are probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

mikimouse said:


> here are more pics. Thanks again.
> 
> Karen


 

Nylon bags are impossible to authenticate just from photos.  They are so well counterfeited that they need to be seen and held in real life before any assessment can be made.  FWIW, there are no screaming alarm bells or red flags on this, but that is only from what I can see in the photos.  I can't actually feel the materials so I can't be absolutely sure about it.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: br4281

Listing number: 201371253857

Seller ID: freyahrain

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201371253857?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: one more, thank you!!


----------



## bykaraanne

Item Name: Prada Portafoglio Lampo Saffiano Metal Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Boweys
Link: https://carousell.com/p/17096298/
Comments: N/A

Thank you so much!


----------



## bykaraanne

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Another one -- I've owned this for a while but never had it authenticated -- so it's old because it's used. The gold hardware has tarnished a little but everything tarnishes under my use + the weather here (my authentic Pashli does too). I'm just a bit worried it's fake even after owning it for 3+ years. Photos attached.

Thank you! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/egah6oeol97p4p4/Photo 24-6-15 10 39 34 am.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3d2pn1pi0jemxf/Photo 24-6-15 10 39 45 am.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4ctyzvtpwphij5/Photo 24-6-15 10 40 15 am.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6j9cmjukclpbf40/Photo 24-6-15 10 40 51 am.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dz618pmr8tyv1il/Photo 24-6-15 10 41 00 am.jpg?dl=0


----------



## missfiggy

bykaraanne said:


> Item Name: Prada Portafoglio Lampo Saffiano Metal Wallet
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Boweys
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/17096298/
> Comments: N/A
> 
> Thank you so much!


 

Link does not take me to anything.  Looks like a site you have to join to be able to access.  Guess what....I'm not joining.


----------



## bykaraanne

missfiggy said:


> Link does not take me to anything



Odd, but I'll copy and paste the pics for you!

http://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.ne..._metal_wallet_rp_s860_1434262140_0bb4ed06.jpg
http://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.ne..._metal_wallet_rp_s860_1434262139_d6e70f11.jpg
http://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.ne..._metal_wallet_rp_s860_1434262140_63c98c10.jpg
http://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.ne..._metal_wallet_rp_s860_1434262140_0bb4ed06.jpg

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Aqua

-


----------



## LoveLeigh

I purchased this bag from Yoogi's for a steal. I am now worried about its authenticity. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I have attached images as well as the original link from Yoogi's. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-olive-saffiano-lux-leather-top-handle-bowler-bag-bl0823.html


----------



## LoveLeigh

LoveLeigh said:


> I purchased this bag from Yoogi's for a steal. I am now worried about its authenticity. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I have attached images as well as the original link from Yoogi's.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-olive-saffiano-lux-leather-top-handle-bowler-bag-bl0823.html



More pics


----------



## LoveLeigh

LoveLeigh said:


> More pics



one more of the zipper pull


----------



## mikimouse

missfiggy said:


> Nylon bags are impossible to authenticate just from photos.  They are so well counterfeited that they need to be seen and held in real life before any assessment can be made.  FWIW, there are no screaming alarm bells or red flags on this, but that is only from what I can see in the photos.  I can't actually feel the materials so I can't be absolutely sure about it.


Thanks so much for your reply and your time Miss Figgy


----------



## djm899

Item Name: SS2015 PRADA MILANO VITELLO DAINO SHOPPING BAG TOTE BN2804-GRANATO

Listing numer:181713246607

Seller ID: buyluxitalia

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SS2015-PRAD...607?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ef4198f

Comment: Hi, I am interested in buying this bag, but I would love to get it authenticated here first. Plus, I am not familiar with this style.
Thanks so much for your help in advance.


----------



## yolo

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Double Zip Lux Tote Handbag BN2274 Red Medium w Strap 
 Listing number: 161743384434
 Seller ID: mikataca         	            (131	                     )
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161743384434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Comment: Hello, Can you please help me to authenticate the bag. Thank you so much.


----------



## djm899

Hi thanks, it was sold


----------



## Prada Psycho

yolo said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Double Zip Lux Tote Handbag BN2274 Red Medium w Strap
> Listing number: 161743384434
> Seller ID: mikataca                         (131                         )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161743384434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comment: Hello, Can you please help me to authenticate the bag. Thank you so much.




Insanely fake!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: br4281



Listing number: 201371253857



Seller ID: freyahrain



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201371253857?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Comments: thanks!


----------



## vintagehome

Hi, 

I bought this nylon bag with saffiano trim at a trusted consignment shop. But I'm no expert and would love to get your thoughts on whether it's authentic.

Thanks in advance! (I'm a newbie, so I hope I posted this correctly.)


----------



## vintagehome

I just read Miss Figgy's recent post about how difficult it is to authenticate nylon bags from photos. Despite that, if anyone notices any red flags with the bag, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

vintagehome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this nylon bag with saffiano trim at a trusted consignment shop. But I'm no expert and would love to get your thoughts on whether it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance! (I'm a newbie, so I hope I posted this correctly.)
> 
> View attachment 3043833
> View attachment 3043834
> View attachment 3043835
> View attachment 3043836
> View attachment 3043837
> View attachment 3043838
> View attachment 3043839
> View attachment 3043840
> View attachment 3043841




This actually looks authentic to me - PP??  Bratty??


----------



## ember23

Hi,

Would someone be able to please authenticate this bag for me?



































Thanks!!


----------



## ckmanalo

Kindly authenticate this Vintage Prada bag. MI really appreciate it.

Thank you in advance!

https://m.facebook.com/shoequeenz/albums/956855754335194/


----------



## Prada Psycho

vintagehome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this nylon bag with saffiano trim at a trusted consignment shop. But I'm no expert and would love to get your thoughts on whether it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance! (I'm a newbie, so I hope I posted this correctly.)
> 
> View attachment 3043833
> View attachment 3043834
> View attachment 3043835
> View attachment 3043836
> View attachment 3043837
> View attachment 3043838
> View attachment 3043839
> View attachment 3043840
> View attachment 3043841





vintagehome said:


> I just read Miss Figgy's recent post about how difficult it is to authenticate nylon bags from photos. Despite that, if anyone notices any red flags with the bag, please let me know. Thanks!





missfiggy said:


> This actually looks authentic to me - PP??  Bratty??




I think *Bratty* has gone into the Witness Protection Program.

Yes, it's authentic. 

_*V*_*intagehome: future authentication requests will be ignored if not posted using the proper authentication format, Page One, Post One of this thread. 
*


----------



## Prada Psycho

ember23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone be able to please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm not even going to waste my time asking for proper authentication requests per Page One, Post One because this one is such a flaming fake that I don't want to look at again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ckmanalo said:


> Kindly authenticate this Vintage Prada bag. MI really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/shoequeenz/albums/956855754335194/




Page One, Post One. Format!


----------



## vintagehome

Thanks for taking a look, Miss Figgy!


----------



## missfiggy

ckmanalo said:


> Kindly authenticate this Vintage Prada bag. MI really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/shoequeenz/albums/956855754335194/


 

We don't facebook so we can't access whatever this is.

Please use the correct format clearly set out in Post #1 and include the requisite pictures with the correct size and resolution as clearly set out in Post #1.


----------



## vintagehome

Prada Psycho said:


> I think *Bratty* has gone into the Witness Protection Program.
> 
> Yes, it's authentic.
> 
> _*V*_*intagehome: future authentication requests will be ignored if not posted using the proper authentication format, Page One, Post One of this thread.
> *




Thanks, Prada Psyco! And sorry about that.


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

Could anyone help me authenticate this bag please ? Is it possible that the authenticity certificate card didn't write down the date and shop of purchase ?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the seller said that she bought from outlet store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






For me I think it's not fake but still  need your help to confirm. Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

emmilyoemmilyo said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate this bag please ? Is it possible that the authenticity certificate card didn't write down the date and shop of purchase ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller said that she bought from outlet store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044114
> View attachment 3044116
> View attachment 3044117
> View attachment 3044118
> 
> For me I think it's not fake but still  need your help to confirm. Thank you so much




Format? Page one, post one.


----------



## emmilyoemmilyo

Prada Psycho said:


> Format? Page one, post one.




So sorry Prada Psycho. I just try to add more picture but don't know how to i'm not familiar using via mobile app. Can I delete the previous one ?  Terribly sorry again. 
Please advise.


----------



## Prada Psycho

emmilyoemmilyo said:


> So sorry Prada Psycho. I just try to add more picture but don't know how to i'm not familiar using via mobile app. Can I delete the previous one ?  Terribly sorry again.
> Please advise.




Is the edit button still showing on your post? Click it and you can fix it that way.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Folks, we don't harp on using the proper authentication request format just to be annoying.  We NEED that information to fully assess your item.  Please refer to Page one, Post one.  Post will  be ignored otherwise. *


----------



## wisconsin

Please help authenticate.
Thank you.
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/prada/products/prada-marine-hobo


----------



## storeberry

wisconsin said:


> Please help authenticate.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/prada/products/prada-marine-hobo




Hi sorry, didn't u read what prada psyco had posted just before u?


----------



## poopsie

Is this authentic? Thanks

*NEW Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nero Nylon Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag 17"Lx11"Hx7"D*




Seller: dlsu88apm
item # 
171832545936

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Prada-T...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2802049290


They have a few other bags that I am not sure of as well


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks
> 
> *NEW Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nero Nylon Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag 17"Lx11"Hx7"D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: dlsu88apm
> item #
> 171832545936
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Prada-T...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2802049290
> 
> 
> They have a few other bags that I am not sure of as well



So fake it hurts!


----------



## chicjean

Not sure if I can post Poshmark Items, but any feedback is appreciated.

Item Name: Prada Zip Wallet

Listing number: 

Seller ID: jennifer81e

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-zip-wallet-556760444225be261f002c0f

Comments: I can request more photos from the seller, Poshmark only lets you upload 4 per listing. I have this in black, already, and it looks real to me. I'm just not sure if this color was ever produced... 

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chicjean said:


> Not sure if I can post Poshmark Items, but any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Zip Wallet
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller ID: jennifer81e
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-zip-wallet-556760444225be261f002c0f
> 
> Comments: I can request more photos from the seller, Poshmark only lets you upload 4 per listing. I have this in black, already, and it looks real to me. I'm just not sure if this color was ever produced...
> 
> Thank you!




These are next to impossible to authenticate via photos, but see if the seller can get a clear close up shot of the zipper head and definitely photos of the card(s).


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts!





I thought so. Her other ones look just as bad


----------



## chicjean

Prada Psycho said:


> These are next to impossible to authenticate via photos, but see if the seller can get a clear close up shot of the zipper head and definitely photos of the card(s).




Does this help? The zipper photo was REALLY blurry.

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chicjean said:


> Does this help? The zipper photo was REALLY blurry.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3045204




Really need to see that zipper head.


----------



## gorgeous_deng

Good morning ladies, 


Can you please authenticate this for me? TIA! 


Item Name: PRADA Black Saffino Leather Crossbody with Removable Strap - NWT Rtl $970

 Listing number: 321791482794

 Seller ID: yourfashionhaven

 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec445baa


----------



## chicjean

Prada Psycho said:


> Really need to see that zipper head.




This one is better, I think. 

Thank you!!


----------



## ember23

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this listing?


Item Name: 2150&#8364; PRADA MILANO Handtasche TASCHE Bag Kornblumen Blau Saffiano LEDER B2756T

Listing number: 58c79f07cb

Seller ID: theloftoutlet

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2150-PRADA-...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58c79f07cb

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chicjean said:


> This one is better, I think.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045298



The underside of the zipper head.  Here's an example of what I mean.


----------



## Prada Psycho

gorgeous_deng said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Black Saffino Leather Crossbody with Removable Strap - NWT Rtl $970
> 
> Listing number: 321791482794
> 
> Seller ID: yourfashionhaven
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aec445baa



Not enough pictures and these are a PITA to authenticate even with tons of quality photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ember23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> 
> Item Name: 2150 PRADA MILANO Handtasche TASCHE Bag Kornblumen Blau Saffiano LEDER B2756T
> 
> Listing number: 58c79f07cb
> 
> Seller ID: theloftoutlet
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2150-PRADA-...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58c79f07cb
> 
> Thank you!



Looks fake to me.  *MissFiggy*, are you seeing what I'm seeing? PM me.


----------



## missfiggy

ember23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> 
> Item Name: 2150 PRADA MILANO Handtasche TASCHE Bag Kornblumen Blau Saffiano LEDER B2756T
> 
> Listing number: 58c79f07cb
> 
> Seller ID: theloftoutlet
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2150-PRADA-...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58c79f07cb
> 
> Thank you!


 


Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fake to me.  *MissFiggy*, are you seeing what I'm seeing? PM me.


 

I'm seein' it girl....I'm seein' it.  Fake as my nails and then some...lol


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Prada experts,

Good evening.

Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Name:         NWT PRADA DOUBLE ZIP SAFFIANO PALE YELLOW SHOULDER BAG TOTE BN2274 
Item #:         261940649049
Seller I.D.:  loadsofluxuries
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-PRADA-D...049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfce11c59


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm seein' it girl....I'm seein' it. * Fake as my nails *and then some...lol


----------



## Aotw

Dear Purse Forum Authenticators,
I would appreciate your opinion re: the authenticity of this bag.

Item Name:  Prada Black Vernice "pocketbook"
Listing number:  none
Seller ID:  KalianaOnita
Url:  www.Poshmark.com/closet/kalianaonita
Comments:  Many reasons I doubt the authenticity.
A).  No sqiggle "R" on inside logo.  Also inside lining just plain black satin no Prada Prada Prada as in many of my others.  No serial numbers on the inside or anywhere on the bag except the "authentication card". I do not believe that this is a proper serial number on this card. There is also a small tag with the number 63 as shown in photo.
B).  The lampo zipper does not seem to be correct.
C).  The Vernice is all wrong.  It feels plasticky and cheap and exhibits fingerprints and smudges.  Very unlike the urban chic and Rich look and feel of my other patent leather shoes and purses.
D).  The zipper pull on the outside pocket is malformed and it gives the bag a poorly constructed look.
E).  Over all this bag does not reflect the expert craftsmanship that Prada has become coveted four and looks like a cheap knock off.
Thank you for your consideration.
Sincerely, Aotw


----------



## Bagmissus

Hi lovely ladies,

I hope you can help me authentic this Prada bag. I am getting it locally so I don't have full listing details but I do have images. Thank you so much.

Item name: Prada tessuto saffiano cross body bag

Listing number, link, ID: N/A


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aotw said:


> Dear Purse Forum Authenticators,
> I would appreciate your opinion re: the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Black Vernice "pocketbook"
> Listing number:  none
> Seller ID:  KalianaOnita
> Url:  http://www.Poshmark.com/closet/kalianaonita
> Comments:  Many reasons I doubt the authenticity.
> A).  No sqiggle "R" on inside logo.  Also inside lining just plain black satin no Prada Prada Prada as in many of my others.  No serial numbers on the inside or anywhere on the bag except the "authentication card". I do not believe that this is a proper serial number on this card. There is also a small tag with the number 63 as shown in photo.
> B).  The lampo zipper does not seem to be correct.
> C).  The Vernice is all wrong.  It feels plasticky and cheap and exhibits fingerprints and smudges.  Very unlike the urban chic and Rich look and feel of my other patent leather shoes and purses.
> D).  The zipper pull on the outside pocket is malformed and it gives the bag a poorly constructed look.
> E).  Over all this bag does not reflect the expert craftsmanship that Prada has become coveted four and looks like a cheap knock off.
> Thank you for your consideration.
> Sincerely, Aotw




This is why authentications should be left to the authenticators: it's authentic.  It's an older bag, roughly 25 years old, give or take.


----------



## minojun

Dear Prada expertsneed your help to authenticate this Prada bag please :help:.  
Due to BTR mix review, I want to be sure.  

Item Name: Prada Large Pattina Vela Bag I in Black
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: BTR
Link: Listing has ended
Comments:  Due to lights at my home some pics are not as clear as I'd like to.  Please let me know if more pics are needed.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Prada Psycho

minojun said:


> Dear Prada expertsneed your help to authenticate this Prada bag please :help:.
> Due to BTR mix review, I want to be sure.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Large Pattina Vela Bag I in Black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: BTR
> Link: Listing has ended
> Comments:  Due to lights at my home some pics are not as clear as I'd like to.  Please let me know if more pics are needed.  THANK YOU!




What is "BTR" and we still need the link to the sales site.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: PRADA Black Soft Calf Crossbody Messenger Satchel Tote Bag Purse w/Strap


Listing number: 231593928265

Seller ID: alliesummers

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231593928265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: thanks!


----------



## minojun

Prada Psycho said:


> What is "BTR" and we still need the link to the sales site.


Hi,
It's from Beyond the Rack.
This is the link:  http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/...gn=OrderConfirmationV2&utm_term=product_title 
But it'll just bring you to the main site since the the event has ended.
THANK YOU


----------



## zombie1986

Can someone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks a lot!!
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Smart Phone Wristlet Wallet
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: fashioncloset11
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-P...hone-Wristlet-Wallet-5563ac7e44adba734900e13c
Comments:


----------



## Aotw

Dear Prada Authenticators,  
Regarding my inquiry into the Black Prada Vernice, thank you very much for your help.  You do a great service and I appreciate your efforts on my behalf.
Sincerely, Aotw


----------



## missfiggy

zombie1986 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks a lot!!
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Smart Phone Wristlet Wallet
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: fashioncloset11
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-P...hone-Wristlet-Wallet-5563ac7e44adba734900e13c
> Comments:




I wouldn't buy ANYTHING from this seller.  Everything they have is top of the list of well faked counterfeits.  There's nothing in any of their listings to make me think that anything they have for sale is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: PRADA Black Soft Calf Crossbody Messenger Satchel Tote Bag Purse w/Strap
> 
> 
> Listing number: 231593928265
> 
> Seller ID: alliesummers
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231593928265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: thanks!




Unfortunately the photos are way too dark to see any necessary fine detail.


----------



## missfiggy

minojun said:


> Dear Prada expertsneed your help to authenticate this Prada bag please :help:.
> Due to BTR mix review, I want to be sure.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Large Pattina Vela Bag I in Black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: BTR
> Link: Listing has ended
> Comments:  Due to lights at my home some pics are not as clear as I'd like to.  Please let me know if more pics are needed.  THANK YOU!




I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Prada experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Name:         NWT PRADA DOUBLE ZIP SAFFIANO PALE YELLOW SHOULDER BAG TOTE BN2274
> Item #:         261940649049
> Seller I.D.:  loadsofluxuries
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-PRADA-D...049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfce11c59




This looks ok to me.


----------



## ckmanalo

Item Name: Vintage Prada Hand Bag 

Listing number: --

Seller ID: Facebook (Pleasures) Instagram (pleasuresph)

Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.956855754335194.1073742006.546051002082340&type=3

Comment: Sorry for my previous post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## minojun

missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


Hi mssfiggy&#8230;thank you for your help.
I guess it'll go back to Beyond the Rack then.  I kept crossing my fingers I'd receive an authentic Prada&#8230;I guess not


----------



## zombie1986

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the photos are way too dark to see any necessary fine detail.




Oh man!! I really wanted it to be authentic thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## nikkifresh2

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the photos are way too dark to see any necessary fine detail.




The pictures have been updated by the seller. I hope they will work.


----------



## minojun

Missfiggy
I took clearer pics and include the cardcan you help me check once again.
TIA


----------



## minojun

missfiggy,
This is the back side of the card.
Thanks again


----------



## minojun

Sorry, forgot to attach the pic


----------



## Aotw

Good afternoon Purse Forum,
I would appreciate your insight re: this little red Prada.
Item name:  Authentic Red Prada Wristlet
Seller ID:  Kaliana Onita
Listing Number:  None
Url:  www.Poshmark.com/closet/kalianaonita
Comments
	

		
			
		

		
	



:  I found a tag on the inside that says "Made in China".  I am aware that the linea rosso line is but uncertain as any others.  Thank you for your help.
Sincerely,  Aotw


----------



## Prada Psycho

minojun said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the pic




Send it back...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aotw said:


> Good afternoon Purse Forum,
> I would appreciate your insight re: this little red Prada.
> Item name:  Authentic Red Prada Wristlet
> Seller ID:  Kaliana Onita
> Listing Number:  None
> Url:  http://www.Poshmark.com/closet/kalianaonita
> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048648
> 
> :  I found a tag on the inside that says "Made in China".  I am aware that the linea rosso line is but uncertain as any others.  Thank you for your help.
> Sincerely,  Aotw




Those photos are entirely too small to authenticate this kind of item.

As to "Made in China"  tag, time for a little homework assignment for you:

Prada Bags Now Made in China For Italian Prices


----------



## Prada Psycho

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: PRADA Black Soft Calf Crossbody Messenger Satchel Tote Bag Purse w/Strap
> 
> 
> Listing number: 231593928265
> 
> Seller ID: alliesummers
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231593928265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: thanks!





nikkifresh2 said:


> The pictures have been updated by the seller. I hope they will work.




Lovely, authentic soft calf hobo when they were still being made in Italy.  Overpriced, but very nice bag.


----------



## minojun

Prada Psycho said:


> Send it back...


Thank you Prada Psycho.  Hope I can get my money back.


----------



## zombie1986

Seller ID: lovely*lace
Listing Number: 131546556764
Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Wristlet-Wallet-510-/131546556764?fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: It says it comes with the authenticity card but just want to make sure. Thanks for looking


----------



## celinekaw

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this two items?


Item Name: Prada Rope Canvas Orange Leather Trim Tote

Seller : milan classic 

Link: http://www.milanclassic.com.my/goods.php?id=12919


Item Name: Prada Dark Brown Softcalf Leather Hand/Sling Bag

Seller : milan classic

Link: http://www.milanclassic.com.my/goods.php?id=12849

Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> Good move!



With respect to that Prada bag I used to have (lol); I have since acquired the same exact bag in Tobacco from Saks. It should be coming in a few days. &#128512;


----------



## honeylove99

Item name: Prada BN 1784 (feb 2012) preloved.
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated, im quite concerned. thanks very much!


----------



## missfiggy

zombie1986 said:


> Seller ID: lovely*lace
> Listing Number: 131546556764
> Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Wristlet-Wallet-510-/131546556764?fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: It says it comes with the authenticity card but just want to make sure. Thanks for looking


 

It's impossible to be 100% sure about these small items as they are really well faked nowadays.  Having said that, there are no red flags or alarm bells that I can see in the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

celinekaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this two items?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Rope Canvas Orange Leather Trim Tote
> 
> Seller : milan classic
> 
> Link: http://www.milanclassic.com.my/goods.php?id=12919
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Dark Brown Softcalf Leather Hand/Sling Bag
> 
> Seller : milan classic
> 
> Link: http://www.milanclassic.com.my/goods.php?id=12849
> 
> Thank you!


 

Neither listing has large enough or clear enough photos of certain details which I need to see.


----------



## missfiggy

honeylove99 said:


> Item name: Prada BN 1784 (feb 2012) preloved.
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated, im quite concerned. thanks very much!


 
Where did you get this from?  You have not answered the Seller ID question.


----------



## honeylove99

honeylove99 said:


> Item name: Prada BN 1784 (feb 2012) preloved.
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> more pics including receipt, dustbag, and card.


----------



## missfiggy

honeylove99 said:


> honeylove99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Prada BN 1784 (feb 2012) preloved.
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> more pics including receipt, dustbag, and card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't answer my question - DID YOU PURCHASE THIS YOURSELF from Prada Singapore?????
Click to expand...


----------



## honeylove99

Dear Missfiggy,
nope, i sent you a message yesterday but I guess that one din not got thru. seller ID: no i did not buy this myself from prada Singapore, I got it from a friend of a friend, but she said she bought it from prada singapore in 2012. I dont really know this person so I just want to make sure. thanks. Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## doumanger

can i get some infor about this bag???did prada got this style before? and it that authentic? thanks




doumanger said:


> HI
> CAN AUTHTICATE THIS PRADA BAG??DID PRADA HAVE THIS STYLE BEFORE??thanks
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon with Prada Print Logo
> Listing number: 10011697
> Seller ID: BRANDSHOP KURAYA
> Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandshop-kuraya/10011697/


----------



## storeberry

honeylove99 said:


> Dear Missfiggy,
> nope, i sent you a message yesterday but I guess that one din not got thru. seller ID: no i did not buy this myself from prada Singapore, I got it from a friend of a friend, but she said she bought it from prada singapore in 2012. I dont really know this person so I just want to make sure. thanks. Let me know if you need more pictures.




Hi, as per forum rules, you are not suppose to PM any authenticators.


----------



## roxanaroxy

Hello,

Could you place help to authenticate wallet I just bought? 
Thank you 

Item name: PRADA  Leather Women's Wallet NEW COLLECTION Beige Color
Listing number: 171835473516
Seller ID: Jamesdfgh
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171835473516&globalID=EBAY-US 
Comments:


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi All 

Could you authenticate this bag for me. Its an oldie from 2007, nappa fringe.

Its not an ebay item, its someone at work offloading their older stuff. I liked the bag but want to know more about it before giving any cash over, as she wants quite alot for it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

roxanaroxy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you place help to authenticate wallet I just bought?
> Thank you
> 
> Item name: PRADA  Leather Women's Wallet NEW COLLECTION Beige Color
> Listing number: 171835473516
> Seller ID: Jamesdfgh
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171835473516&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments:




I'm seeing things I don't like.  When you get the wallet, post some decent photos, including the cards, and I'll have another look.


----------



## CharmyPoo

I am pretty sure this is fake.  Can someone please confirm?


----------



## missfiggy

CharmyPoo said:


> I am pretty sure this is fake.  Can someone please confirm?


 

Nowhere near enough photos.


----------



## yolo

Hello, 

Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?

Item Name: NEW Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Black Handbag Tote w strap medium
Listing number: 271914448879
Seller ID: 	penshall 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271914448879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you..xoxo


----------



## doumanger

HI
CAN AUTHTICATE THIS PRADA BAG??DID PRADA HAVE THIS STYLE BEFORE??thanks

Item Name: Prada Nylon with Prada Print Logo
Listing number: 10011697
Seller ID: BRANDSHOP KURAYA
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandshop-kuraya/10011697/


----------



## cheapsweep1

Sorry ladies

I'm quite new and didn't appreciate what I needed to do.

I appreciate any help that can be offered.

The bag is very very soft leather and the lining feels thick and strong. The zipper is smooth with lampo? Underneath.


I have further pics.

The bag is a Napa fringe, from 2007. It's being sold to me by a work colleague, although they are not known to me.


----------



## CharmyPoo

missfiggy said:


> Nowhere near enough photos.


 
Unfortunately, that's all I have.  I thought the R was a dead give away but guess not?


----------



## CharmyPoo

missfiggy said:


> Nowhere near enough photos.




Here is a close up of the logo plate.  I thought it was a fake for sure but since you need more photos ... I am having doubts now.


----------



## abnormalfc

Can anyone please have a look at this woven madras Prada bag for me please
I bought it off ebay a few days ago. It does't comes with authentic card or dustbag


----------



## abnormalfc

Some more photo here


----------



## missfiggy

cheapsweep1 said:


> Sorry ladies
> 
> I'm quite new and didn't appreciate what I needed to do.
> 
> I appreciate any help that can be offered.
> 
> The bag is very very soft leather and the lining feels thick and strong. The zipper is smooth with lampo? Underneath.
> 
> 
> I have further pics.
> 
> The bag is a Napa fringe, from 2007. It's being sold to me by a work colleague, although they are not known to me.
> 
> View attachment 3052807
> View attachment 3052808
> View attachment 3052809
> View attachment 3052810
> View attachment 3052811
> View attachment 3052812
> View attachment 3052813
> View attachment 3052814


 
Looks authentic to me.


----------



## abnormalfc

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate this prada for me as well. 

Item name: Prada totes handbag black colors
Listing number: 252009433605
Seller ID: garrygarry335
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252009433605&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Thank you very much


----------



## missfiggy

doumanger said:


> HI
> CAN AUTHTICATE THIS PRADA BAG??DID PRADA HAVE THIS STYLE BEFORE??thanks
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon with Prada Print Logo
> Listing number: 10011697
> Seller ID: BRANDSHOP KURAYA
> Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandshop-kuraya/10011697/


 

This is old - 30 or more years old - but looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

abnormalfc said:


> Some more photo here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052980
> View attachment 3052981
> View attachment 3052982
> View attachment 3052983
> View attachment 3052984
> View attachment 3052985
> View attachment 3052990
> View attachment 3052992


 

Looks authentic but somewhat jaded.  "Rode hard and put away wet"????


----------



## cheapsweep1

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.



Thanks for your help MissFiggy.

Im extremely grateful.


----------



## abnormalfc

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic but somewhat jaded.  "Rode hard and put away wet"????



I cant find a date code anywhere is this model comes with one.

Thanks


----------



## dizzywizzy

dizzywizzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Request to authenticate this Prada for a friend who purchased from a consignment shop. Initially there are no red flags that I can see, but I'm not familiar with Prada so will leave it to the experts here.
> 
> http://s815.photobucket.com/user/dizzywizzy_pics/library/Prada
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hello,

Could someone please take a look at this for me? I have included all photos requested per the guidelines. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## annieqq

Dear experienced TPFers:


My husband bought me a Prada Borsa Cerniera bag in 2012/2013 from Rue La La
as a present and I love the bag dearly. Recently I have been doing
more research about Prada bags and I was made aware of the insane
amount of counterfeits being sold online. I have taken the bag out in
the middle of the night trying to authenticate the bag myself but I
really need a pair of experienced eyes to determine whether my beloved
bag is a fake Prada or not. I have tried looking up images of my bag
model hoping I can zoom in and find some answers, but due to the bag
being a few years old now, I cannot find clear pictures as references.

I showed pictures of my bag to Mel at WonderMika (I really appreciate the help she provided), and she said the bag may not authentic and it could be a very well made replica. After reading all the posts here, and doing side by side comparison with my recently (in the past year) bought Prada's from Prada and Saks, I have come to that conclusion as well but a part of me would like to believe that perhaps, however small that chance may be, it could be authentic and that maybe the logo was slightly different a few years ago. I have several other Prada accessories such as wallets and key holders purchased from stores so there is no question about their authenticity, and I will put them up as well for comparison. 

If there is any other pictures needed to determine the authenticity or the lacked of authenticity, please let me know and I will take more pictures. 

Thank you everyone for your help!
(Don't mind the glitters inside the bag; that was my doing)













More pictures will follow


----------



## annieqq

Pictures of the bag


----------



## annieqq

More pictures of the cards








I have had this bag for a few years now so there is some wear and when I'm not using the bag, I stuff the bag with tissue papers and place it in the dust bag. It sits in my closets with other bags.

Side by side comparison with my peony saffiano lux tote I bought from Prada store (the top one) 



Again thank you and I really appreciate any help! I have treasured this baby for so long now I will be so heart broken if it is really a super-fake.


----------



## roxanaroxy

prada psycho said:


> i'm seeing things i don't like.  When you get the wallet, post some decent photos, including the cards, and i'll have another look.




Thank you so much!

Here are the additional pictures


----------



## honeylove99

storeberry said:


> Hi, as per forum rules, you are not suppose to PM any authenticators.


ow.. so sorry about that, im a newbie here  soo, any thoughts on the bag? do let me know if more pictures are needed.. would really appreciate any help in authenticating the bag, thank you!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Hello & greetings,

Can someone please authenticate this green Prada bag? 

http://s848.photobucket.com/user/MissFluffyCat/library/Prada%20Green

I own it already, but have never been sure if it's authentic or not. 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## KLK011999

Please help authenticate.  Acquaintance is selling. BR4621

http://i57.tinypic.com/mv15kn.jpg


http://i61.tinypic.com/2jan6hg.jpg


http://i57.tinypic.com/o0xe08.jpg


http://i57.tinypic.com/o0xe08.jpg


----------



## ElectricGypsy

I have a couple of bags that I bought many MANY years ago (about 16-18 years or so?). Many years later after reading blogs on how to tell a real from a fake Prada (straight Rs, unusual zippers etc.) , I came to the conclusion that I bought fakes and stuck them far in the corner of my closet. I recently saw an authentication for a bag with some similarities by Miss Figgy that said it looked like it was authentic but very old.  This gave me a slight glimmer of hope and I'm hoping that you ladies can help once and for all with authenticating these two bags so that they can come out of the closet maybe?  thanks ahead for any help you can give! 

Bag 1


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Here is bag 2. Thanks again for any help with authenticating that you can give!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

A couple more of bag 2.  Sorry I don't have cards for either of the bags to take pics of. 





Don't know if this helps but I just happened to find someone selling the exact same bag on eBay right now.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171594392589?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## missfiggy

abnormalfc said:


> I cant find a date code anywhere is this model comes with one.
> 
> Thanks


 

The only date information would be on the cards.


----------



## missfiggy

dizzywizzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please take a look at this for me? I have included all photos requested per the guidelines.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Looks authentic to me.


----------



## jhl2435

Hello ladies, please kindly authenticate my recent purchases
So obsessed with mini bags!
Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name: Prada Mini Crossbody
Listing number: 221775387873
Seller ID: byecake08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-studd...oEqZUhWghpY%2B5ujSFrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jhl2435

Hello again, here is another bag I want you to take a look at.
Thank you!!!

Item Name: Prada Mini Bag
Item Number: 231538518074
Seller ID: blair_thoma
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-le...oEqZUhWghpY%2B5ujSFrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

annieqq said:


> Dear experienced TPFers:
> 
> 
> My husband bought me a Prada Borsa Cerniera bag in 2012/2013 from Rue La La
> as a present and I love the bag dearly. Recently I have been doing
> more research about Prada bags and I was made aware of the insane
> amount of counterfeits being sold online. I have taken the bag out in
> the middle of the night trying to authenticate the bag myself but I
> really need a pair of experienced eyes to determine whether my beloved
> bag is a fake Prada or not. I have tried looking up images of my bag
> model hoping I can zoom in and find some answers, but due to the bag
> being a few years old now, I cannot find clear pictures as references.
> 
> I showed pictures of my bag to Mel at WonderMika (I really appreciate the help she provided), *and she said the bag may not authentic and it could be a very well made replica.* After reading all the posts here, and doing side by side comparison with my recently (in the past year) bought Prada's from Prada and Saks, I have come to that conclusion as well but a part of me would like to believe that perhaps, however small that chance may be, it could be authentic and that maybe the logo was slightly different a few years ago. I have several other Prada accessories such as wallets and key holders purchased from stores so there is no question about their authenticity, and I will put them up as well for comparison.
> 
> If there is any other pictures needed to determine the authenticity or the lacked of authenticity, please let me know and I will take more pictures.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help!
> (Don't mind the glitters inside the bag; that was my doing)
> View attachment 3053175
> View attachment 3053177
> View attachment 3053181
> View attachment 3053182
> View attachment 3053184
> View attachment 3053186
> 
> View attachment 3053191
> View attachment 3053192
> View attachment 3053193
> View attachment 3053194
> 
> 
> More pictures will follow


 


annieqq said:


> Pictures of the bag
> 
> View attachment 3053197
> View attachment 3053198
> View attachment 3053199
> View attachment 3053200
> View attachment 3053201
> View attachment 3053202
> View attachment 3053203
> View attachment 3053204
> View attachment 3053205
> View attachment 3053206


 


annieqq said:


> More pictures of the cards
> View attachment 3053207
> View attachment 3053208
> View attachment 3053209
> View attachment 3053210
> 
> View attachment 3053211
> 
> 
> I have had this bag for a few years now so there is some wear and when I'm not using the bag, I stuff the bag with tissue papers and place it in the dust bag. It sits in my closets with other bags.
> 
> Side by side comparison with my peony saffiano lux tote I bought from Prada store (the top one)
> View attachment 3053212
> 
> 
> Again thank you and I really appreciate any help! I have treasured this baby for so long now I will be so heart broken if it is really a super-fake.


 

This shows why persons employed to sell bags should stick to what they know - and just sell the bags.  Uneducated and inexperienced commentary merely serves to distress - as it has done to you.

I see absolutely NOTHING in the photos (which are excellent and most comprehensive thank you) which would make be think the bag was fake.  Every hallmark looks right, everything I would expect to see is right.  The difference in the feel is possibly due to a change, which Prada made some time ago, in the saffiano leather.  It feels thinner (and probably is thinner too).   Another of Prada's failed attempts to create bigger profits from less quality.  So...get that bag out and carry it with pride.


----------



## annieqq

missfiggy said:


> This shows why persons employed to sell bags should stick to what they know - and just sell the bags.  Uneducated and inexperienced commentary merely serves to distress - as it has done to you.
> 
> I see absolutely NOTHING in the photos (which are excellent and most comprehensive thank you) which would make be think the bag was fake.  Every hallmark looks right, everything I would expect to see is right.  The difference in the feel is possibly due to a change, which Prada made some time ago, in the saffiano leather.  It feels thinner (and probably is thinner too).   Another of Prada's failed attempts to create bigger profits from less quality.  So...get that bag out and carry it with pride.




missfiggy this is such an amazing news! Thank you so much! Your reply also comes on my anniversary day, that's impeccable timing and my day has already begun starting on the right note!

Again I really appreciate your help and I'm going to continue to carry it with love and now with more pride than ever!


----------



## kellyisevil

hi, could u pls help me with this bag?
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Shopping Bag  BN1874
Listing number:-
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments:a gift from my sister


----------



## squeeni

Hi I would love to know if this wallet is authentic? 

Item Namerada Saffiano leather continental wallet
Listing # 321747981654
Seller ID: shahinsaremi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321747981654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## squeeni

Hi I would also love to know if this wallet is authentic? 

Item Namerada Saffiano wallet
Listing # 291503917625
Seller ID: vancouvercache
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291503917625?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!!


----------



## Chewchewsmom

Im intetested in purchasing this Prada purse I see listed on eBay but I need help authenticating it.

The silver pulltags which you can see in the 3rd picture  just don't look right to me.

 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171843983207&alt=web 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

Chewchewsmom said:


> Im intetested in purchasing this Prada purse I see listed on eBay but I need help authenticating it.
> 
> The silver pulltags which you can see in the 3rd picture  just don't look right to me.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171843983207&alt=web
> 
> Thank you for your help.




Only the pulltags???????   Don't waste your time and money on this fake trash.

And please, in future, post according to the format set out in Post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

squeeni said:


> Hi I would love to know if this wallet is authentic?
> 
> Item Namerada Saffiano leather continental wallet
> Listing # 321747981654
> Seller ID: shahinsaremi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321747981654?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





squeeni said:


> Hi I would also love to know if this wallet is authentic?
> 
> Item Namerada Saffiano wallet
> Listing # 291503917625
> Seller ID: vancouvercache
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291503917625?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!!



Whilst it is absolutely impossible to discern authenticity of wallets and small items just from photos, it is more probable that No 1 is authentic.  I can't make out anything in the crappy photos in No 2.


----------



## squeeni

missfiggy said:


> Whilst it is absolutely impossible to discern authenticity of wallets and small items just from photos, it is more probable that No 1 is authentic.  I can't make out anything in the crappy photos in No 2.


Thanks so much for your help!! &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## missfiggy

jhl2435 said:


> Hello ladies, please kindly authenticate my recent purchases
> So obsessed with mini bags!
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Mini Crossbody
> Listing number: 221775387873
> Seller ID: byecake08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-studd...oEqZUhWghpY%2B5ujSFrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





jhl2435 said:


> Hello again, here is another bag I want you to take a look at.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Mini Bag
> Item Number: 231538518074
> Seller ID: blair_thoma
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-le...oEqZUhWghpY%2B5ujSFrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Leaning towads authentic for both, but unless you post LARGE CLEAR pics of the lining and cards (AS SPECIFICALLY REQUESTED IN POST #1) I can make no further assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

ElectricGypsy said:


> I have a couple of bags that I bought many MANY years ago (about 16-18 years or so?). Many years later after reading blogs on how to tell a real from a fake Prada (straight Rs, unusual zippers etc.) , I came to the conclusion that I bought fakes and stuck them far in the corner of my closet. I recently saw an authentication for a bag with some similarities by Miss Figgy that said it looked like it was authentic but very old.  This gave me a slight glimmer of hope and I'm hoping that you ladies can help once and for all with authenticating these two bags so that they can come out of the closet maybe?  thanks ahead for any help you can give!
> 
> Bag 1
> View attachment 3054664
> View attachment 3054665
> View attachment 3054666
> View attachment 3054667
> View attachment 3054668
> View attachment 3054669
> View attachment 3054670
> View attachment 3054671





ElectricGypsy said:


> Here is bag 2. Thanks again for any help with authenticating that you can give!
> 
> View attachment 3054672
> View attachment 3054673
> View attachment 3054674
> View attachment 3054676
> View attachment 3054677
> View attachment 3054678
> View attachment 3054679
> View attachment 3054680
> View attachment 3054681
> View attachment 3054682





ElectricGypsy said:


> A couple more of bag 2.  Sorry I don't have cards for either of the bags to take pics of.
> 
> View attachment 3054684
> View attachment 3054685
> 
> 
> Don't know if this helps but I just happened to find someone selling the exact same bag on eBay right now.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171594392589?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



My feeling on these is that No 1 is fake but No 2 is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

kellyisevil said:


> hi, could u pls help me with this bag?
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Shopping Bag  BN1874
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments:a gift from my sister



Impossible to tell anything from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

abnormalfc said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this prada for me as well.
> 
> Item name: Prada totes handbag black colors
> Listing number: 252009433605
> Seller ID: garrygarry335
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252009433605&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Thank you very much




Very very bad fake.


----------



## roxanaroxy

roxanaroxy said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Here are the additional pictures
> View attachment 3053871
> View attachment 3053872
> View attachment 3053874
> View attachment 3053875
> View attachment 3053876
> View attachment 3053877




I would truly appreciate. Please authenticate. 
Thank you


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Thank you so much Miss Figgy!!!  At least now when winter comes the wool bag can make its way back out of the closet!  Really appreciate your help!


----------



## abnormalfc

missfiggy said:


> Very very bad fake.




Oh no!!!! 
Thank you missfiggy i appreciate your time. I have been looking for this model BN2619 for a while now but nothing good if anyone spot them anywhere please please give me a shout 

There is one on Vestiairecollective which i need you to have a look as well please if this is not fake i might have to grab it then.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Thank you for your time everyone


----------



## roxanaroxy

Could you place help to authenticate wallet I just bought? 

Thank you 



Item name: PRADA  Leather Women's Wallet NEW COLLECTION Beige Color

Listing number: 171835473516

Seller ID: Jamesdfgh

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171835473516&globalID=EBAY-US 

Additional pictures:


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item Name: NEW Authentic Prada Suffiano Cuir Black (Nero) Red Leather Tote COA Sleeper Bag
Listing number: 111711731435
Seller ID: 2040dawg 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a0289beeb
Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## Pink221

Item name: Prada wallet on chain
Seller id: listed by "Stephanie"
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-3893890/

I had my eye on this for a while and just purhsed this bag for a steal. I want to make sure it's authentic given the price and condition. Any input would be helpful!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sushiflowercake said:


> Item Name: NEW Authentic Prada Suffiano Cuir Black (Nero) Red Leather Tote COA Sleeper Bag
> Listing number: 111711731435
> Seller ID: 2040dawg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a0289beeb
> Comments: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!




Sooooooooooo FAKE!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink221 said:


> Item name: Prada wallet on chain
> Seller id: listed by "Stephanie"
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-3893890/
> 
> I had my eye on this for a while and just purhsed this bag for a steal. I want to make sure it's authentic given the price and condition. Any input would be helpful!




These places require you to sign up to see the listing, which I won't do. When you get the item in your possession, post your own pictures, including your original authentication request post, and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

abnormalfc said:


> Oh no!!!!
> Thank you missfiggy i appreciate your time. I have been looking for this model BN2619 for a while now but nothing good if anyone spot them anywhere please please give me a shout
> 
> There is one on Vestiairecollective which i need you to have a look as well please if this is not fake i might have to grab it then.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto
> 
> Thank you for your time everyone



Horrible photos. No way to authenticate.


----------



## luv2run41

Can you please take a look and see what you think? This will be my very first Prada bag thank you for your time
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281742701524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Seller: transoceanint
Item: 281742701524
Title: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Handbag Fuoco


----------



## Prada Psycho

roxanaroxy said:


> Could you place help to authenticate wallet I just bought?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: PRADA  Leather Women's Wallet NEW COLLECTION Beige Color
> 
> Listing number: 171835473516
> 
> Seller ID: Jamesdfgh
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171835473516&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056687
> View attachment 3056689
> View attachment 3056690
> View attachment 3056691
> View attachment 3056692
> View attachment 3056693



This dude is hawking these FAKE wallets like candy bars. Get your money back.


----------



## luv2run41

Here is just one more Thank you again for your help:


https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-bag-black-3685615/


Seller: LXRIUS
Item: 3685615
Title: Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2756t Double Black Tote Bag


From Tradesy site


----------



## roxanaroxy

Prada Psycho said:


> This dude is hawking these FAKE wallets like candy bars. Get your money back.




Thank you so much for your help. 
I am going to return it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> Here is just one more Thank you again for your help:
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-bag-black-3685615/
> 
> 
> Seller: LXRIUS
> Item: 3685615
> Title: Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2756t Double Black Tote Bag
> 
> 
> From Tradesy site





Prada Psycho said:


> _These places require  you to sign up to see the listing, which I won't do. When you get the  item in your possession, post your own pictures, including your original  authentication request post, and we'll see if we can help._


See above.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> Can you please take a look and see what you think? This will be my very first Prada bag thank you for your time
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281742701524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Seller: transoceanint
> Item: 281742701524
> Title: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Handbag Fuoco



Did you buy this?


----------



## luv2run41

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy this?


 I did, I hope it is ok


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> I did, I hope it is ok



The photos in the listing are horrendous, but I'm seeing a couple of things I don't like. When you get the bag in your possession, take the appropriate photos per Page One, Post One and include your original authentication post for this item and we'll see.


----------



## luv2run41

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos in the listing are horrendous, but I'm seeing a couple of things I don't like. When you get the bag in your possession, take the appropriate photos per Page One, Post One and include your original authentication post for this item and we'll see.


 Thank you I really appreciate your time, will do and thank  you so much.  I will keep my fingers crossed it is authentic.


----------



## KLK011999

Hi - I am going to try this again (thinking my first pictures didn't show up!  
Acquaintance is selling - these are the pics she sent me.  BR4621 (purportedly).  

(A couple more to follow).  TIA!


----------



## KLK011999

Two more pics:


----------



## missfiggy

KLK011999 said:


> Hi - I am going to try this again (thinking my first pictures didn't show up!
> Acquaintance is selling - these are the pics she sent me.  BR4621 (purportedly).
> 
> (A couple more to follow).  TIA!


 


KLK011999 said:


> Two more pics:


 

This is one of the most often and best faked Prada styles so authenticating them just from photos is just about impossible.  Having said that, the bag in the photos does look to be authentic.  If you buy it, post more photos here, as per post #1 of this thread, and we *may *be able to be more definitive.


----------



## Soy51

Please authenticate my Prada BN2748!
I live in Korea and I got it via a Korean equivalent of craigslist...? Sounds sketchy I know...
The girl selling it was claiming she got it from her boyfriend whom she recently found out was cheating on her and she's now selling all the bags he ever bought her.
And I got this for just $1000!!!

Please let it be authentic :'(

Model: BN2748


----------



## Soy51

Additional pictures of the bag above!

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Soy51

Last set of pictures!!! 
Thank you thank you
&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

The leather lining looks and feels a bit paper-ish...


----------



## Nermski

Item Name: Prada Saffiano BN1844 Cammeo
Listing number: 171840526581
Seller ID: jaqb82
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171840526581?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
Additional photos


----------



## Nicnb

Can you please authenticate.. Thanks  

Item Name: Pink Prada saffiano bag bought for ~$2200 
Listing number:261951670620
Seller ID: wjddbsdl89
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261951670620&globalID=EBAY-US

PS. I asked and they don't have the authenticity cards.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nicnb said:


> Can you please authenticate.. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Pink Prada saffiano bag bought for ~$2200
> Listing number:261951670620
> Seller ID: wjddbsdl89
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261951670620&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> PS. I asked and they don't have the authenticity cards.




Terrible photos! No way to authenticate.  Did you buy it? If so, after you get it provide the proper photos according to Page One/Post One of this thread and quote your original authentication request and we'll have a look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nermski said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano BN1844 Cammeo
> Listing number: 171840526581
> Seller ID: jaqb82
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171840526581?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Additional photos


Terrible photos! No way to authenticate.  Did you buy it? If so, after you get it provide the proper photos according to Page One/Post One of this thread and quote your original authentication request and we'll have a look.


----------



## missfiggy

Soy51 said:


> Please authenticate my Prada BN2748!
> I live in Korea and I got it via a Korean equivalent of craigslist...? Sounds sketchy I know...
> The girl selling it was claiming she got it from her boyfriend whom she recently found out was cheating on her and she's now selling all the bags he ever bought her.
> And I got this for just $1000!!!
> 
> Please let it be authentic :'(
> 
> Model: BN2748




Thank you for the MULTITUDE OF EXCELLENT pictures.  Even though these are very well faked I am leaning towards authentic for this one.  Unfortunately the only way to be really sure would be to handle the bag and that is impossible I'm afraid.


----------



## Yves1990115

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me to authenticate my bag that I received today.

I got this bag from Tradesy and below is the link to this bag:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-small-double-zip-tote-bag-black-3780280/
Seller is LXRIUS
Item number is 3780280

Please see attached for the pictures that I took just now. I have a few more pictures that I cannot get them to upload at this time. Please let me know if you need additional pictures!!

Thank you so much!!
Joanna


----------



## jhl2435

missfiggy said:


> Leaning towads authentic for both, but unless you post LARGE CLEAR pics of the lining and cards (AS SPECIFICALLY REQUESTED IN POST #1) I can make no further assessment.



Hi missfiggy, thank you so much for your help.

Please kindly take a look at following photos again and advise. I do not have a card (the seller lost it) for the black bag.

I tried my best to clearly show the lining but please let me know if you require additional photos.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Soy51

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for the MULTITUDE OF EXCELLENT pictures.  Even though these are very well faked I am leaning towards authentic for this one.  Unfortunately the only way to be really sure would be to handle the bag and that is impossible I'm afraid.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Yves1990115 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate my bag that I received today.
> 
> I got this bag from Tradesy and below is the link to this bag:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-small-double-zip-tote-bag-black-3780280/
> Seller is LXRIUS
> Item number is 3780280
> 
> Please see attached for the pictures that I took just now. I have a few more pictures that I cannot get them to upload at this time. Please let me know if you need additional pictures!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> Joanna
> View attachment 3058968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058980
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058991




Send it back - it's fake.  And no - we do not give out any hints as to why it is fake.  If you need confirmation you will need to contact an authentication service.  My personal preference is Authenticate4U or Fakespotters.


----------



## missfiggy

jhl2435 said:


> Hi missfiggy, thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Please kindly take a look at following photos again and advise. I do not have a card (the seller lost it) for the black bag.
> 
> I tried my best to clearly show the lining but please let me know if you require additional photos.
> 
> Thank you!!!



I still think it's authentic.  What about the lining for the black bag??


----------



## rayna1

Hello:  Could you please authenticate this prada bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201382812156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rayna1 said:


> Hello:  Could you please authenticate this prada bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201382812156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!




Format? Page one, post one.


----------



## rayna1

Oh, sorry.  Here is :


Item Name: PRADA Black Taupe Leather Textured Print Woven Handle Tote Handbag
Listing number:  201382812156
Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201382812156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:    If this is authentic?  looks great to travel with it!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rayna1 said:


> Oh, sorry.  Here is :
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Black Taupe Leather Textured Print Woven Handle Tote Handbag
> Listing number:  201382812156
> Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201382812156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:    If this is authentic?  looks great to travel with it!
> 
> Thanks a lot!




The photos aren't great, but it looks authentic.  This style was such a poor performer in the marketplace that I'm not even sure I recall having seen a fake one. I had a satchel in this style, however. The leather is totally decadent.


----------



## rayna1

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos aren't great, but it looks authentic.  This style was such a poor performer in the marketplace that I'm not even sure I recall having seen a fake one. I had a satchel in this style, however. The leather is totally decadent.


Oh, thanks a lot!  Then it is not a good one to travel with !  You are so kind!!!


----------



## JVONG507

Item Name: Authentic Prada Nylon backpack
Listing number: 111714468502
Seller ID: swane-naom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111714468502?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello! Please help authenticate this backpack for me, thank you so so much for all your help!


----------



## blkdon

Can anyone authenticate this Prada for me please?  I can find the little white tag inside the bag, but no tag where made?  Thanks!!

eBay seller:  nitalias
Item:  141704025688

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...SSQyQPZFrbmpwG4mZSjEs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## blkdon

Item Name:  100% Authentic Prada Bauletto Tote Bag, RRP Over $2000, Brand New, Calf Leather 

Sorry for the dual posts.


----------



## Prada Psycho

JVONG507 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Nylon backpack
> Listing number: 111714468502
> Seller ID: swane-naom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111714468502?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello! Please help authenticate this backpack for me, thank you so so much for all your help!




Seller needs to put up more photos of the inside of the bag and details of the bags and less of the sleeper bag.... No way to even venture a guess.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Prada for me please?  I can find the little white tag inside the bag, but no tag where made?  Thanks!!
> 
> eBay seller:  nitalias
> Item:  141704025688
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...SSQyQPZFrbmpwG4mZSjEs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Is this in your possession?   If so, pull out the lining of both the body of the bag and of the inside zippered pocket. Take some clear, crisp NON-CELL PHONE photos and post them here along with quoting your original authentication request.


----------



## luv2run41

luv2run41 said:


> Can you please take a look and see what you think? This will be my very first Prada bag thank you for your time
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281742701524?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Seller: transoceanint
> Item: 281742701524
> Title: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Handbag Fuoco



I received the bag today and took pics I thought would be needed.  I am nervous because I can't find serial numbers?


----------



## luv2run41

More:


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho said:


> Is this in your possession?   If so, pull out the lining of both the body of the bag and of the inside zippered pocket. Take some clear, crisp NON-CELL PHONE photos and post them here along with quoting your original authentication request.


The pocket pulls out but not the body appears to be sewn in.  Will post photos.


----------



## luv2run41

I found the numbers


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> I received the bag today and took pics I thought would be needed.  I am nervous because I can't find serial numbers?




First, Prada only uses serial numbers on special, limited edition items.  Serial numbers are typical of Chanel, LV and Gucci, etc.    

Second,  I'm thinking this one is authentic, but the photos aren't extensive and detailed enough for me to be certain.  *MissFiggy*, want to chime in on this one?


----------



## lolalee

Can you please help me with this one ladies? 

Item Name: Prada saffiano lux tote
Listing number: 252018863728
Seller ID: 21stydna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252018863728?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: No receipt or card is included









































Thanks in advance!


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho, I am unable to post photos, unsure why, says security token missing.  I have emailed for assistance.  

Re: Post 1069


----------



## lolalee

More pics:


----------



## Prada Psycho

lolalee said:


> More pics:




Bit of a train wreck, but an authentic train wreck.


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho re: post 1069, please see photos of lining of bag.  Lining does not pull out.  Thanks Joyce


----------



## lolalee

Prada Psycho said:


> Bit of a train wreck, but an authentic train wreck.



Yeah I know, but do you think the price is justifiable? $450 USD.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lolalee said:


> Yeah I know, but do you think the price is justifiable? $450 USD.



Not really a topic for this thread, but for $450 I'd sure grab it.  Kind of like buying a used car: depreciation  is taken care of and you won't feel obliged to baby it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> Prada Psycho re: post 1069, please see photos of lining of bag.  Lining does not pull out.  Thanks Joyce




Looks authentic.


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you, even though no made in tag?  

Appreciate your time.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> Thank you, even though no made in tag?
> 
> Appreciate your time.




There may well be a "Made In"   but it's very well hidden.  They're sewn into a seam, so you literally have to run your fingers over every single seam in the inside of the bag and the zippered pocket.  If there's still not a tag, no biggie.  It's authentic.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies! I was in a designer resale store called My Sister's Closet yesterday and saw a cute canvas Prada travel bag.  I  was in a rush so I wasn't able to take a lot of pics...But something struck me as kind of odd.  The zippers.  The pocket had a riri zipper but the bigger zippers were a logo I hadn't ever seen here before.  I'm wondering if any of you have seen this type of zipper on an authentic bag before and if it's even worth my time to go back and try to get more pics to see if it's authentic and something I might want to buy?  Thanks ahead for any help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hi ladies! I was in a designer resale store called My Sister's Closet yesterday and saw a cute canvas Prada travel bag.  I  was in a rush so I wasn't able to take a lot of pics...But something struck me as kind of odd.  The zippers.  The pocket had a riri zipper but the bigger zippers were a logo I hadn't ever seen here before.  I'm wondering if any of you have seen this type of zipper on an authentic bag before and if it's even worth my time to go back and try to get more pics to see if it's authentic and something I might want to buy?  Thanks ahead for any help!
> View attachment 3061319




One zipper head photo doeth not an authentication request make.  Sorry. Can't possibly even comment.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Oh sorry! I guess I was more asking if this type of zipper has even been seen on an authentic bag and if out would be worth my time to go back and take more pics. Don't know if you are able to answer that here?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> One zipper head photo doeth not an authentication request make.  Sorry. *Can't possibly even comment*.





ElectricGypsy said:


> Oh sorry! I guess I was more asking if this type of zipper has even been seen on an authentic bag and if out would be worth my time to go back and take more pics. *Don't know if you are able to answer that here?*




I believe I did.  

If you get detailed photos, or can even purchase the bag with an option to return it should it turn out to be fake, then I might be able to help.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Ok gotcha...thanks and will do.


----------



## luv2run41

Hi  Can you take a look at this bag for me?  Many pics below the description in the listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item   201294219117
Title: Brand New "3,100 Prada BN2823 Tamaris Leather "saffiano Cuit coral"
Seller: Kix.noir


Thank you so much for you time, I really appreciate it very much


----------



## PassBag77

Dear ladies, please authenticate this preloved bag for me. Thank you.


----------



## PassBag77

pictures part 2

Thank you so much


----------



## PassBag77

the pic I uploaded for the lining with flash seems to be broken. So here it is.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PassBag77 said:


> View attachment 3061475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic I uploaded for the lining with flash seems to be broken. So here it is.




Format?


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> Hi  Can you take a look at this bag for me?  Many pics below the description in the listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item   201294219117
> Title: Brand New "3,100 Prada BN2823 Tamaris Leather "saffiano Cuit coral"
> Seller: Kix.noir
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for you time, I really appreciate it very much



Did you buy this?


----------



## PassBag77

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?



Tpf app for iOs. Thanks


----------



## AtomicLush

PassBag77 said:


> Tpf app for iOs. Thanks



The authenticators are looking for you to post in the format listed on page 1.


----------



## luv2run41

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy this?


I did, this morning.  I really loved the pink.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> I did, this morning.  I really loved the pink.



You should have checked here first: it's fake.


----------



## luv2run41

Prada Psycho said:


> You should have checked here first: it's fake.


Thank you so much.  I am on the phone with ebay now.  I messaged the seller to please refund my payment and cancel.  He does have a return policy but there is a 10% restocking fee I am being transferred to another area.  Will keep you posted.  Thank goodness for you wondering and caring authenticators.  Sadly I guess I will have to buy right from the store. Thank you so much, I cannot tell you how appreciative I am for your help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> Thank you so much.  I am on the phone with ebay now.  I messaged the seller to please refund my payment and cancel.  He does have a return policy but there is a 10% restocking fee I am being transferred to another area.  Will keep you posted.  Thank goodness for you wondering and caring authenticators.  Sadly I guess I will have to buy right from the store. Thank you so much, I cannot tell you how appreciative I am for your help.




It's been reported to eBay, so hopefully that will speed things up for you.  

Always, always, always buy Prada from a Prada Boutique or authorized retailer such as Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc. You'll spend more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## PassBag77

AtomicLush said:


> The authenticators are looking for you to post in the format listed on page 1.



Thank you. I have provided the pictures required in my previous replies. 

Item Name: n/a

Listing number: n/a

Seller ID: n/a

Link: n/a

Comments: the bag is in my possession. I purchased it from a friend's sister who said she bought it at a Prada store in Singapore, but I just want to make sure and ask the authenticators' help in this thread.

Thank you for all your time


----------



## missfiggy

PassBag77 said:


> View attachment 3061475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic I uploaded for the lining with flash seems to be broken. So here it is.


 

Whilst these are some of the most often and most successfully faked of all Prada styles, I am leaning towards authentic for this one.  The only way I could be 100% sure is to actually handle the bag, but that is impossible.


----------



## PassBag77

missfiggy said:


> Whilst these are some of the most often and most successfully faked of all Prada styles, I am leaning towards authentic for this one.  The only way I could be 100% sure is to actually handle the bag, but that is impossible.



Thank you so much missfiggy! *happy dance*


----------



## doumanger

missfiggy said:


> This is old - 30 or more years old - but looks authentic.





wooo..30 or more years old???????????????i didnt born at that time hahahaa


thanks


----------



## eudheelynne

What kind of Prada is this bag? Looks like purple but with red sling... Please help as i want to buy.


----------



## larasum

Can anyone authenticate this Prada for me please? I am the Buyer. Thanks!!

eBay seller:/pezzetto16
Item: 
Borsa bag prada double saffiano cuir luxury ho anche liu
( 271889401159 )

Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271889401159?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## larasum

Some Pics.


----------



## larasum

Some Pics. From my Prada bag


----------



## larasum




----------



## larasum

I Can make more Photoes... Please if You need, let me know. Thank You!!!!! I dont have good feeling by this bag, as  the seller  says she bought It from Wholesaler in Florence.


----------



## missfiggy

larasum said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Prada for me please? I am the Buyer. Thanks!!
> 
> eBay seller:/pezzetto16
> Item:
> Borsa bag prada double saffiano cuir luxury ho anche liu
> ( 271889401159 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271889401159?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 


larasum said:


> Some Pics.


 


larasum said:


> Some Pics. From my Prada bag


 


larasum said:


> View attachment 3062205
> View attachment 3062206
> View attachment 3062207
> View attachment 3062208
> View attachment 3062209
> View attachment 3062210
> View attachment 3062211
> View attachment 3062212


 


larasum said:


> I Can make more Photoes... Please if You need, let me know. Thank You!!!!! I dont have good feeling by this bag, as  the seller  says she bought It from Wholesaler in Florence.


 

I'm sorry but this bag is fake.  Contact ebay immediately.


----------



## larasum

Dear Missfiggy! Thank You so much for Your Answer!


----------



## Laurakornelija

hello, I want to buy prada bag from my local "ebay", so I can't tell seller ID, sorry. 
Could you please tell me does it look fake? 

Link:  http://www.vinted.lt/moteriski/rankines-rankines/16399566-orginali-prada-rankine


----------



## sansanoyji

Has Prada ever had a wallet made in this style before?

http://imgur.com/vWgD0sa

Also, this is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Womens-leather-wallet-bifold-/252023422050?
Contacted the seller but has not replied.

Can someone also authenticate these?
#1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c55fb2bb8
#2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DARK-...535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02bfb3cf
#3: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Bifold-Long-Wallet-Leather-10074548-/131551719606?nav=SEARCH
#4:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Saffiano-Leahter-Ivory-Bi-Fold-Long-Wallet-From-Japan-/291512872305?nav=SEARCH


----------



## missfiggy

Laurakornelija said:


> hello, I want to buy prada bag from my local "ebay", so I can't tell seller ID, sorry.
> Could you please tell me does it look fake?
> 
> Link:  http://www.vinted.lt/moteriski/rankines-rankines/16399566-orginali-prada-rankine


 


Fake.  Very very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

jiyoooo said:


> has prada ever had a wallet made in this style before?
> 
> http://imgur.com/vwgd0sa
> 
> also, this is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-womens-leather-wallet-bifold-/252023422050?
> contacted the seller but has not replied.
> 
> *Do not purchase the wallet shown above.*
> 
> can someone also authenticate these?
> #1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...376?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item1c55fb2bb8
> #2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-dark-...535?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item1a02bfb3cf
> #3: http://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-prada-bifold-long-wallet-leather-10074548-/131551719606?nav=search
> #4:http://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-pra...ng-wallet-from-japan-/291512872305?nav=search


 
You have not read post #1.


----------



## Laurakornelija

missfiggy said:


> Fake.  Very very fake.


Can you please tell me why you think so? This seller says she brought it in Germany. Also she will give me all the documents ( She needs to send me picture in the evening)


----------



## missfiggy

Laurakornelija said:


> Can you please tell me why you think so? This seller says she brought it in Germany. Also she will give me all the documents ( She needs to send me picture in the evening)


 

We don't give out any hints.  Seller may well have bought it in Germany but this was not sold at any authorised Prada outlet or store on this planet.  Documents will be as fake as the bag.


----------



## Laurakornelija

missfiggy said:


> We don't give out any hints.  Seller may well have bought it in Germany but this was not sold at any authorised Prada outlet or store on this planet.  Documents will be as fake as the bag.



Thank you very much for your answer, could you please tell me if this one is real? Its also from that website.

https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/089/248/4842980.jpeg?1436787501
https://s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/679/248/4842976.jpeg?1436787501
https://s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/489/248/4842984.jpeg?1436787501
https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/879/248/4842978.jpeg?1436787501
https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/289/248/4842982.jpeg?1436787501


----------



## missfiggy

Laurakornelija said:


> Thank you very much for your answer, could you please tell me if this one is real? Its also from that website.
> 
> s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/089/248/4842980.jpeg?1436787501
> s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/489/248/4842984.jpeg?1436787501
> s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/679/248/4842976.jpeg?1436787501
> s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/879/248/4842978.jpeg?1436787501
> s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/289/248/4842982.jpeg?1436787501


 

Your links don't work and I do not appreciate being privately messaged in BREACH of our rules.  DO NOT CONTACT ME AGAIN.


----------



## missfiggy

larasum said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Prada for me please? I am the Buyer. Thanks!!
> 
> eBay seller:/pezzetto16
> Item:
> Borsa bag prada double saffiano cuir luxury ho anche liu
> ( 271889401159 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271889401159?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> The bag has been delisted by ebay which means that they have accepted reports that it is fake.  You should have no trouble getting your money back now.


----------



## Laurakornelija

missfiggy said:


> Your links don't work and I do not appreciate being privately messaged in BREACH of our rules.  DO NOT CONTACT ME AGAIN.


Sorry didnt know that. I am new here.

I re-uploaded pictures, can you see them now? thank you.

https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/089/248/4842980.jpeg?1436787501
https://s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/679/248/4842976.jpeg?1436787501
https://s02-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/489/248/4842984.jpeg?1436787501
https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/879/248/4842978.jpeg?1436787501
https://s03-lt.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/289/248/4842982.jpeg?1436787501


----------



## luv2run41

I hope it is ok to ask this in this forum. Is there a report this Prada thread?  I purchased a fake prada and need help reporting it.  Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sansanoyji

Thank you missfiggy.

Hopefully this is in the right format. I am most concerned about the second and fourth:

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER WALLET (pink)
Listing number: 331598237202
Seller ID: ruilin2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFI..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34cb8e12#viTabs_0
Comments:

Item Name: PRADA DARK ROSE LEATHER CREDIT CARD/ BUSINESS CARD CASE/WALLET
Listing number: 111715267535
Seller ID: bluerne 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DARK-...535?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02bfb3cf
Comments:

Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADASaffiano Leather Zip Around Wallet Pink 7.5 x 4 Cert. Auth
Listing number: 121701608376
Seller ID: r0ldy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c55fb2bb8
Comments:

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Leahter Ivory Bi-Fold Long Wallet From Japan
Listing number: 291512872305
Seller ID: brandnet271838 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291512872305
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

luv2run41 said:


> I hope it is ok to ask this in this forum. Is there a report this Prada thread?  I purchased a fake prada and need help reporting it.  Thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201294219117?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It's been reported. Just hasn't been taken down yet.  It usually takes a few days.  File your dispute and sit tight.


----------



## leeoneyl

please help me with autentification, Prada saffiano cuir nero bn2748
thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131546391020?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## leeoneyl

heip me please!!!


----------



## missfiggy

leeoneyl said:


> please help me with autentification, Prada saffiano cuir nero bn2748
> thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131546391020?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


 


leeoneyl said:


> heip me please!!!


 

Please post your request in the correct format as set out in post #1

The bag in the listing is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

*Please note:*

*IF YOU DO NOT READ POST #1 AND PUT YOUR REQUEST IN THE CORRECT FORMAT - YOU WILL BE IGNORED.*

*SICK OF ASKING ALREADY!!!!!!!*


----------



## leeoneyl

thanks, very much like this,
http://www.shop.ca/c/prada-bn2748-f...ings-_-Shopbot-_-Clothing-_-Products-Listings
I see no difference. thank you very much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Please post your request in the correct format as set out in post #1
> 
> The bag in the listing is fake.





missfiggy said:


> *Please note:*
> 
> *IF YOU DO NOT READ POST #1 AND PUT YOUR REQUEST IN THE CORRECT FORMAT - YOU WILL BE IGNORED.*
> 
> *SICK OF ASKING ALREADY!!!!!!!*





leeoneyl said:


> thanks, very much like this,
> http://www.shop.ca/c/prada-bn2748-f...ings-_-Shopbot-_-Clothing-_-Products-Listings
> I see no difference. thank you very much.




*Neither MissFiggy nor I will be responding to any posts not put in the proper format per page one, post one of this thread. *


----------



## Afgf2015

Hi all! 

I just received this item from Tradesy and I think it is a replica. The link no longer exists because it is a sold item but the Seller ID is Hera Shop. 

Item name: Prada Saffiano Zip Around Wallet
Seller ID : Hera Shop
Link: purchased from Tradesy, no longer link 

It will only let me post one image at a time so they will be below.

Thanks!


----------



## Afgf2015

Zipper


----------



## Afgf2015

There's no "made in" tag anywhere


----------



## Afgf2015

Inside


----------



## Afgf2015

Final image


----------



## Prada Psycho

Afgf2015 said:


> Final image




These are really hard to authenticate, but I'm not liking a few things I'm seeing. Did you get the authenticity cards?  Post pics, if so.


----------



## Afgf2015

No authenticity cards (first red flag). Tradesy is notorious for authenticating items that are fakes (I dont think they mean to, I think they just suck) so I'm afraid I won't get my money back unless I can point out to them what doesn't look right about the wallet. Would more images help?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Afgf2015 said:


> No authenticity cards (first red flag). Tradesy is notorious for authenticating items that are fakes (I dont think they mean to, I think they just suck) so I'm afraid I won't get my money back unless I can point out to them what doesn't look right about the wallet. Would more images help?




If you can return it, then return it.  You shouldn't have to tell them why.
Lack of authenticity cards doesn't mean a thing, actually. The proof is in the item itself.  Sometimes the cards just give a little bit more information.


----------



## poopsie

leeoneyl said:


> heip me please!!!



Wow----impatient *much*? 8 minutes between posts-----it usually can take hours or days for a response.



leeoneyl said:


> thanks, very much like this,
> http://www.shop.ca/c/prada-bn2748-f...ings-_-Shopbot-_-Clothing-_-Products-Listings
> I see no difference. thank you very much.





Go to the first page of the thread. The format is spelled out. If you could find The Purse Forum and the Authenticate This Prada thread you should be able to find the first post. Or scroll through and look at how others have done it. 

*Please follow these rules:*

1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number -  add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: 
Comments:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is  their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for  any reason they choose.*


----------



## Afgf2015

Prada Psycho said:


> If you can return it, then return it.  You shouldn't have to tell them why.
> Lack of authenticity cards doesn't mean a thing, actually. The proof is in the item itself.  Sometimes the cards just give a little bit more information.



You can only return the item for a refund if it was misrepresented by the seller or if it is a replica.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Prada experts,

Good morning.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you so much!

Item Name:  Prada 100% authentic Vitello Daino pebble leather Hobo dark Olive-new
Item #:         261964710170
Seller I.D.:    lpha1649
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-100-a...170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfe50411a

Thank you.


----------



## poopsie

Afgf2015 said:


> No authenticity cards (first red flag). Tradesy is notorious for authenticating items that are fakes (I dont think they mean to, I think they just suck) so I'm afraid I won't get my money back unless I can point out to them what doesn't look right about the wallet. Would more images help?





Prada Psycho said:


> If you can return it, then return it.  You shouldn't have to tell them why.
> Lack of authenticity cards doesn't mean a thing, actually. The proof is in the item itself.  Sometimes the cards just give a little bit more information.





Tradesy accepts returns for any reason.  I think the OP is concerned that if she can't tell them why it is fake she will receive site credit instead of a refund of her money. From what I have heard Tradesy uses ******************. They do not have the best reputation---search the Ebay Forum.  Authenticators here do not divulge the reasons they think something is fake. Perhaps a paid authentication from Authenticate4U would provide the proof you would need. They are reasonable and recommended.


----------



## Afgf2015

poopsie said:


> Tradesy accepts returns for any reason.  I think the OP is concerned that if she can't tell them why it is fake she will receive site credit instead of a refund of her money. From what I have heard Tradesy uses ******************. They do not have the best reputation---search the Ebay Forum.  Authenticators here do not divulge the reasons they think something is fake. Perhaps a paid authentication from Authenticate4U would provide the proof you would need. They are reasonable and recommended.



Yes, exactly. And so far I haven't had very good luck with Tradesy so I don't want any store credit. Thanks!


----------



## Afgf2015

Also, I called Tradesy about returning it to be authenticated and they said to email them a request and someone will get back to me in 24 hours. It's been 72 with no response.


----------



## aa23

Hi everyone, 

please could you help to authenticate this Prada bag:

eBay Item Name: 301688242239
Seller ID: lxp08
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-saf...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item463e05403f
Comments: The listing includes a wallet/purse with the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

leeoneyl said:


> thanks, very much like this,
> http://www.shop.ca/c/prada-bn2748-f...ings-_-Shopbot-_-Clothing-_-Products-Listings
> I see no difference. thank you very much.


 

Just FYI - this one is also fake.  So yes...no difference.


----------



## missfiggy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Prada experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:  Prada 100% authentic Vitello Daino pebble leather Hobo dark Olive-new
> Item #:         261964710170
> Seller I.D.:    lpha1649
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-100-a...170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfe50411a
> 
> Thank you.


 

Unfortunately the poor quality photos in the listing are useless for authentication.  SHEEESH.....I just DO NOT UNDERSTAND these sellers who want your $$$$$$$ but can't be bothered providing good information in their listings.


----------



## missfiggy

aa23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please could you help to authenticate this Prada bag:
> 
> eBay Item Name: 301688242239
> Seller ID: lxp08
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-saf...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item463e05403f
> Comments: The listing includes a wallet/purse with the bag.


 

Bag might be authentic but, once again, who can tell from such lousy photos.


----------



## bagtester

Hi Everyone,

I am a brand new member..and looking for help on authenticating this bag.

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B00TXHI8XW

Let me just say this is on its way to my place and in the meanwhile I was browsing MyHabit again and found this http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=7&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_7

I am concerned as the "Black" looks absolutely different in the two pictures.


----------



## missfiggy

bagtester said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a brand new member..and looking for help on authenticating this bag.
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B00TXHI8XW
> 
> Let me just say this is on its way to my place and in the meanwhile I was browsing MyHabit again and found this http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...sindex=7&discovery=search&ref=qd_women_sr_1_7
> 
> I am concerned as the "Black" looks absolutely different in the two pictures.


 

Your links don't work.  Meanwhile please read post #1.


----------



## larasum

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? I am the Buyer. I have got the bag yesterday and have good feeling by this bag.

Seller: /buddyandsell
Item Nr: PRADA Handtasche Beige Orange Damen Tasche Bag Sac Leder Neu Schultertasche
( 400949736085 )
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/400949736085?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

Some Photoes more


----------



## larasum

If You Need more Photoes, please let me know. Thank You so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

larasum said:


> Some Photoes more




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Whitney M

HELP AUTHENTICATE PLEASE!! My aunt got this purse from an 80 year old woman and has it marked in her yard sale we are having today for $3.00. I'm thinking it is real but I've been researching for several hours and can't find it anywhere &#128543;


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Whitney M said:


> HELP AUTHENTICATE PLEASE!! My aunt got this purse from an 80 year old woman and has it marked in her yard sale we are having today for $3.00. I'm thinking it is real but I've been researching for several hours and can't find it anywhere &#128543;



.


----------



## Borey

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!

Item name: Prada saffiano lux tote bn2274
Listing number: 321774698335
Seller ID: Jpvinnic
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Medium-Cameo-Cammeo-BN2274-/321774698335?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Prada Psycho

Borey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada saffiano lux tote bn2274
> Listing number: 321774698335
> Seller ID: Jpvinnic
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Medium-Cameo-Cammeo-BN2274-/321774698335?nav=SEARCH




No where near enough of the needed photos to properly authenticate.


----------



## Afgf2015

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Zip Around Wallet
Item Link: No longer available, was Tradesy
Seller ID: Hera Shop 

I posted this a few days ago and no one really had a solid answer, only that they saw a few things they didn't like. I sent it to Tradesy for authentication and they say it is ( I'm not sold) and I can't return it (even for store credit at this point). Does it look real to you? Thanks! 

Pictures in following post.


----------



## Afgf2015

Interior


----------



## Afgf2015

Exterior zipper


----------



## Afgf2015

Number


----------



## Afgf2015

Interior lining, final pic.


----------



## Borey

Prada Psycho said:


> No where near enough of the needed photos to properly authenticate.


Hi Prada Psycho,

Thank you for your response! I have asked the seller to include more photos on the listing, can you please have a look?

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Borey said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> Thank you for your response! I have asked the seller to include more photos on the listing, can you please have a look?
> 
> Thanks!




It _might_ be authentic, but still need way more photos of the lining to be remotely sure.  If you buy it, post your own photos here along with your original authentication request and we'll have a second look.


----------



## sherylin

Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Gaufre Ruched Nappa Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag - EUC!!!
Listing number: 331594498826
Seller ID: pattil1509
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Black-Gaufre-Ruched-Nappa-Leather-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-EUC-/331594498826?txnId=1162252261014
Comments: Were you able to choose the strap you wanted for these bags? I usually see the leather adjustable ones. I do like this one. I'm attaching more pics since I just received the bag.


----------



## sherylin

More pics.


----------



## sherylin

More pics.


----------



## Pink221

Hi! I bought my first Prada wallet on chain from Tradesy and just received it in the mail today. I'm a little nervous because it was such a great price, but I just want piece of mind knowing that it's real. Please, any input would be great!


----------



## sherylin

More pics.


----------



## Pink221

More photos


----------



## Pink221

More


----------



## Pink221

I have more detailed pics but the uploader is not allowing me to upload. I will keep trying


----------



## Pink221

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/pinky2214/library/Mobile%20Uploads

Here are the rest of the pics. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sherylin said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Gaufre Ruched Nappa Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag - EUC!!!
> Listing number: 331594498826
> Seller ID: pattil1509
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pra...der-Bag-EUC-/331594498826?txnId=1162252261014
> Comments: Were you able to choose the strap you wanted for these bags? I  usually see the leather adjustable ones. I do like this one. I'm  attaching more pics since I just received the bag.





sherylin said:


> More pics.




Bizarre!  That model should have the wide, messenger length strap.  Have you asked the seller why the switcheroo?  Do the hooks on the chain even have PRADA stamped on them?


----------



## sherylin

Prada Psycho said:


> Bizarre!  That model should have the wide, messenger length strap.  Have you asked the seller why the switcheroo?  Do the hooks on the chain even have PRADA stamped on them?



I did ask if there was a leather strap that was lost and she said this was the strap the bag came with. No PRADA stamped on strap hooks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink221 said:


> Hi! I bought my first Prada wallet on chain from Tradesy and just received it in the mail today. I'm a little nervous because it was such a great price, but I just want piece of mind knowing that it's real. Please, any input would be great!




I don't believe this is authentic at all.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sherylin said:


> I did ask if there was a leather strap that was lost and she said this was the strap the bag came with. No PRADA stamped on strap hooks.



I'd trash that chain strap.  It cheapens the bag.  It may well have been on the bag when she bought it herself, but it's not Prada.  This is what the original strap for this should look like. Later models had thinner crossbodys.  This is the first model of the Gaufre


----------



## sherylin

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd trash that chain strap.  It cheapens the bag.  It may well have been on the bag when she bought it herself, but it's not Prada.  This is what the original strap for this should look like. Later models had thinner crossbodys.  This is the first model of the Gaufre



Thanks so much&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Pink221

Oh no!  thank you! I figured when the authenticity card was a little bluish-white. I'm going to send it back.


----------



## Sophielovesbags

can you please help me? I would like to but this bag from a girl of my city. I attach the photos she sent to me. 
thanks in advance!


item: prada saffiano bn2274 cammeo


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Sophielovesbags said:


> can you please help me? I would like to but this bag from a girl of my city. I attach the photos she sent to me.
> thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> item: prada saffiano bn2274 cammeo


 


other photos


----------



## princess mary

Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item : Prada Bauletto
Listing number 80322716935712
Seller id MDELFINAG
Link : http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-563316250-cartera-de-cuero-prada-original-_JM


----------



## sansanoyji

Name: Saffiano zip around wallet
Seller: Jennifer, Trades
Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/prada-saffiano-wallet-4154824/?tref=closet

Bought this as it seemed genuine and it stated it was bought at Bon Marche Paris. The box came with a paper booklet as well. However upon closer inspection I noticed the R does not have a curve / horizontal line. I messaged the seller and I know sellers will claim otherwise but she seems genuine about this being real. Can someone please authenticate so I can take my next steps.


----------



## missfiggy

princess mary said:


> Hello can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item : Prada Bauletto
> Listing number 80322716935712
> Seller id MDELFINAG
> Link : http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-563316250-cartera-de-cuero-prada-original-_JM


 

Very very baaaad FAKE.


----------



## missfiggy

jiyoooo said:


> Name: Saffiano zip around wallet
> Seller: Jennifer, Trades
> Listing: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/prada-saffiano-wallet-4154824/?tref=closet
> 
> Bought this as it seemed genuine and it stated it was bought at Bon Marche Paris. The box came with a paper booklet as well. However upon closer inspection I noticed the R does not have a curve / horizontal line. I messaged the seller and I know sellers will claim otherwise but she seems genuine about this being real. Can someone please authenticate so I can take my next steps.


 

Link does not work and I have never seen an authentic Prada sold on that site.....NEVER....EVER.


----------



## sansanoyji

Here are some pictures- hopefully these work!

http://imgur.com/zLjKQGJ
http://imgur.com/YcDcLt6
http://imgur.com/rguGgQn
http://imgur.com/9qm9syf


----------



## luv2run41

Hi Would you please take a look at this bag from Tradesy?  I really appreciate your help and time and for caring enough to do these authentications for all of us:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-cammeo-4267312/
Tradesy
Seller:
Julie T
Item:  4267312
title: Prada duoble zip luxe medium cammeo tote

I have more pics she emailed me, I am trying to figure out how to get them Sorry.


----------



## luv2run41




----------



## casakim

Hi Everyone. I am new here so will be grateful for any help.
Can you please authenticate these two items.
A pair of Prada ?  Gladiator sandals
A David Yurman ? bracelet

Thanks a million


----------



## Swanky

casakim said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new here so will be grateful for any help.
> Can you please authenticate these two items.
> A pair of Prada ?  Gladiator sandals
> A David Yurman ? bracelet
> 
> Thanks a million



Hi! Welcome to tPF!! 

Please browse our forums, I know there's a lot of them! 
You'll see that there's a forum for literally everything!  Including jewelry 
Here's a link to our Authenticate This Jewelry thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-910857.html

Please consider browsing around and getting to know our forums


----------



## missfiggy

Sophielovesbags said:


> other photos




Leaning towards authentic for this one but wait and see if PP has anything else to say.


----------



## missfiggy

PLEASE read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Leaning towards authentic for this one but wait and see if PP has anything else to say.



I was sort of thinking the same thing.  Just don't like authenticating these saffys!


----------



## terite

I found this at a thrift shop and I would like to hear your opinion on it. Thank you for your expertise.
t


----------



## casakim

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi! Welcome to tPF!!
> 
> Please browse our forums, I know there's a lot of them!
> You'll see that there's a forum for literally everything!  Including jewelry
> Here's a link to our Authenticate This Jewelry thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-910857.html
> 
> Please consider browsing around and getting to know our forums


Thanks!
I've noticed that there's a LOT of info on here!


----------



## sansanoyji

Name: saffiano zip around wallet m10506
Seller: Jennifer, tradesy (link gone as sold)
Pics: the request i posted had faulty pic links. Here are some pictures- hopefully these work!

http://imgur.com/zLjKQGJ
http://imgur.com/YcDcLt6
http://imgur.com/rguGgQn
http://imgur.com/9qm9syf


----------



## Leilow20

Hi I found this bag on eBay. It says it's authentic however I don't want to buy into something that may not be. Help please[emoji21]

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321810815045&globalID=EBAY-AU


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Prada Psycho said:


> I was sort of thinking the same thing.  Just don't like authenticating these saffys!



Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

addy said:


> note: *the purseforum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this at thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> this thread is a continuation of the previous authenticate this prada thread.
> 
> 
> *please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item name:
> Listing number:
> Seller id:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - front view of bag
> - zipper & its end
> - hardware
> - base of the handles
> - both sides of all cards
> - large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - closeups of main logos
> - closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *do not pm an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to private message or just use the report function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *disclaimer*
> all authenticate this threads on tpf are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tpf's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





*Authentication request posts that are not in the correct format will be ignored.*


----------



## terite

Item Name: Prade bag found at a thrift store
Listing number: no listing number
Seller ID: no seller ID
Link: no link
Comments:The bag seems like a lightweight carryall.


----------



## wishgirl

Item Name: New Authentic Prada Sandal Ankle Strap Block Heel Shoes Size 5 / 35 Black Patent
Listing Number: 201382177560
Seller ID: Jethro_Art
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201382177560?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I purchased a pair of Prada nude from Saks last weekend.  Today the pair I bought on Ebay arrived.  There seems to be a lot different.  Please help me authenticate, let me know what other pictures I can provide, for shoes what pic do you need, besides the ones on at the link on Ebay.  Thank you.


----------



## 10schick

I'm not sure what to make of this bag.  It looks fake to me.  Your thoughts?

Sorry for the mediocre images.  These are the only ones available to me at present.  Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

10schick said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this bag.  It looks fake to me.  Your thoughts?
> 
> Sorry for the mediocre images.  These are the only ones available to me at present.  Thanks.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes it's fake.....very very very fake.  I actually thought that I'd seen the last of these..... sighs...mais non!!!!!!!
> 
> These originated waaaaaaay back....some go as far back as the 1960s and 70s.  They kept being replicated (pun intended) in cheap vinyl, through the 80s, 90s and early 2000s.  They are a really "popular" style at cheap Asian and European street markets and they keep turning up (like a bad penny) on ebay and other online auction sites.  They are trash, they were always trash and they will remain trash, other than for their curiosity value.


----------



## 10schick

missfiggy said:


> 10schick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this bag.  It looks fake to me.  Your thoughts?
> 
> Sorry for the mediocre images.  These are the only ones available to me at present.  Thanks.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> SNIP....  They are trash, they were always trash and they will remain trash, other than for their curiosity value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Curiosity got the better of me.  Thanks for your time.
Click to expand...


----------



## kellyisevil

Item Name: prada Bn1874
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link: none

please kindly authenticate for me as previously the photo was hard to authenticate


----------



## kellyisevil

Continued


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello, 


Could you please authenticate? (There are some things about it that don't look quite right...)


Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA Vitello Grain BN2778 PAPAYA ORANGE
 Listing number: 301693927260
 Seller ID: weddingplus
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463e5bff5c
 Comments:


Thanks!


----------



## sansanoyji

Item Name: Saffiano Peonia Zip-around Wallet
Listing No.: None, as item sold
Seller: Jennifer on Tradesy
Links: Pictures: 

http://imgur.com/zLjKQGJ
http://imgur.com/YcDcLt6
http://imgur.com/rguGgQn
http://imgur.com/9qm9syf

Comments: I can't return this item bc I ended up cutting off the zipper leather, but I would really appreciate authentication. I am considering taking off the logo so I could still use it, but I don't want to rip it off if it is authentic...


----------



## Prada Psycho

jiyoooo said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Peonia Zip-around Wallet
> Listing No.: None, as item sold
> Seller: Jennifer on Tradesy
> Links: Pictures:
> 
> http://imgur.com/zLjKQGJ
> http://imgur.com/YcDcLt6
> http://imgur.com/rguGgQn
> http://imgur.com/9qm9syf
> 
> Comments: I can't return this item bc I ended up cutting off the zipper leather, but I would really appreciate authentication. I am considering taking off the logo so I could still use it, but I don't want to rip it off if it is authentic...




These pictures are of no help at all.


----------



## Ciela

Hello! Can someone please help me with these two bags? I don't know much about Prada. Thank you!

Item name: Prada Saffiano Black Leather Bag
Item number: 111723326234
Seller: gosyoyama76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111723326234?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item name: Prada Milano Women's
Item number: 321813551172
Seller: koboys88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321813551172?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ciela said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me with these two bags? I don't know much about Prada. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Black Leather Bag
> Item number: 111723326234
> Seller: gosyoyama76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111723326234?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
*Not sure on this one.  Let's see if MissFiggy  sees what I'm seeing. *



> Item name: Prada Milano Women's
> Item number: 321813551172
> Seller: koboys88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321813551172?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


*
TOTAL FAKE! *


----------



## missfiggy

Ciela said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me with these two bags? I don't know much about Prada. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Black Leather Bag
> Item number: 111723326234
> Seller: gosyoyama76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111723326234?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Item name: Prada Milano Women's
> Item number: 321813551172
> Seller: koboys88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321813551172?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 


Prada Psycho said:


> *Not sure on this one.  Let's see if MissFiggy  sees what I'm seeing. *
> 
> 
> *TOTAL FAKE! *


 

I know that the first one is in Japan and I know that Japan has very strict anti counterfeiting and piracy laws, however this does not automatically rule out the sale of fakes in and from Japan.  Personally I would not buy this one because I actually have some doubts about its authenticity.   If it is authentic then I believe it would over 40 years old, which, in itself, is a testament to Prada's quality.  So - sorry - I'm kind of on the fence here.

The second one is definitely and absolutely a really rancid fake.


----------



## anywise

PRADA ss2008 small fairy clutch bag

400958945576

Secondchancestylesouth

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400958945576&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag? I love it, but the dust bag doesn't fit, any chance you can help me? As far as I'm aware, fairy bags came with white dustbags, not pink satin ones, thank you


----------



## missfiggy

anywise said:


> PRADA ss2008 small fairy clutch bag
> 
> 400958945576
> 
> Secondchancestylesouth
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400958945576&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag? I love it, but the dust bag doesn't fit, any chance you can help me? As far as I'm aware, fairy bags came with white dustbags, not pink satin ones, thank you


 

Pink satin dustbags are perfectly fine and come with many different smaller styles.  I have at least 2 in my collection.  And the bag is exactly what it it says it is and is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS.  I could ALMOST un ban myself for this one.......almost.


----------



## anywise

missfiggy said:


> Pink satin dustbags are perfectly fine and come with many different smaller styles.  I have at least 2 in my collection.  And the bag is exactly what it it says it is and is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS.  I could ALMOST un ban myself for this one.......almost.






Thank you  let's see if it will be mine  I have seen the gold version finishing on eBay UK next week so ...

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281756488828&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Prada Psycho

anywise said:


> Thank you  let's see if it will be mine  I have seen the gold version finishing on eBay UK next week so ...
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281756488828&globalID=EBAY-GB



This is totally fake.


----------



## anywise

Prada Psycho said:


> This is totally fake.




Thank you, wanted to ask here later , but the green one is perfect  hopefully mine


----------



## GoldenGirl907

Hi. I have a Prada bag I inherited years ago from my grandmother. It was a gift to her from someone who herself had designer bags, and they were not counterfeit. I have no reason to think this bag is fake, although someone on this forum suggested it might be. I'd like to know. I have photos of labels, lining, zipper, stitching, etc. I can send photos separately-- I can't figure out how to do that here. Apologies.


----------



## Prada Psycho

GoldenGirl907 said:


> Hi. I have a Prada bag I inherited years ago from my grandmother. It was a gift to her from someone who herself had designer bags, and they were not counterfeit. I have no reason to think this bag is fake, although someone on this forum suggested it might be. I'd like to know. I have photos of labels, lining, zipper, stitching, etc. I can send photos separately-- I can't figure out how to do that here. Apologies.




No one can help you without photos.


----------



## terite

Any chance for some pity or some help re posts 1199/1205

the last one I tried to do the format you requested on page one.

Is it more photos that I need?

t


----------



## Prada Psycho

terite said:


> Any chance for some pity or some help re posts 1199/1205
> 
> the last one I tried to do the format you requested on page one.
> 
> Is it more photos that I need?
> 
> t




I'm not up to speed on the Linea Rossa line, so I generally won't comment. That said, there are many things in those photos, that were this a Prada proper item, I'd definitely be shouting "FAKE!" from the rooftops.


----------



## fantine

Hello. 

This is my first Prada bag. I saw and bought this bag from neiman Marcus. So I did not have authenticity concerns initially.  It was during a sale at neiman's sales.  I bought it from a neiman, not neiman last call.  However when I got home, I have some concerns as it's not similar to all the other Prada that neiman sales. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fantine

Sorry I can't post more than one pic in a single post.


----------



## fantine

Zippers


----------



## fantine

Inside of bag.


----------



## fantine

Leather inside without lining?


----------



## fantine

Close up of bag.  
The only googled image of the bag is some link from Hong Kong and a questionable eBay listing that ended.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not up to speed on the Linea Rossa line, so I generally won't comment. That said, there are many things in those photos, that were this a Prada proper item, I'd definitely be shouting "FAKE!" from the rooftops.


 

That's a DITTO from me.


----------



## missfiggy

fantine said:


> Close up of bag.
> The only googled image of the bag is some link from Hong Kong and a questionable eBay listing that ended.


 

Most times the less you find on google the more likely the item is authentic.  I see no issues with this item from the posted photos.


----------



## terite

missfiggy said:


> That's a DITTO from me.



Thank you to both of you - screaming fake is a pretty clear answer.

T


----------



## fantine

missfiggy said:


> Most times the less you find on google the more likely the item is authentic.  I see no issues with this item from the posted photos.


Thank you so much missfiggy.  I appreciate it.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies! Here are some pics of a bag that I saw at a local resale shop that in hoping you might be able to help with authenticating before I buy?   I'm sorry.  I was kind of sneaking the pictures in so hopefully they will be good enough? If not let me know if you need more or better and I'll see what I can do.  Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: not sure? No cards

Listing number: no listing number

Seller ID: My Sister's Closet (consignment store) 

Link: N/A

Comments: this was at a designer consignment store.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

A couple more


----------



## missfiggy

ElectricGypsy said:


> A couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077971
> View attachment 3077972
> View attachment 3077973




Might be authentic but I really need to see the interior configuration and any labels, tags etc inside the bag.


----------



## Taddyodi

Hello! Please help me authenticate this item. Here's a link to the ad 

http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-accessoires/dameskleding/tassen/prachtige-tas-prada-lange-verstelbare-246516632.html


The ad is in Dutch. But there are a few pictures posted. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this bag before I buy it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Taddyodi said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this item. Here's a link to the ad
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ge-tas-prada-lange-verstelbare-246516632.html
> 
> 
> The ad is in Dutch. But there are a few pictures posted. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this bag before I buy it. Thank you in advance!


 

Limited photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## Taddyodi

Thank you! I'll request for more pictures.


----------



## Taddyodi

Thank you! I'll request for more pictures.


----------



## otterdoc

Hello there, I hope you can help authenticate this item.  I did search for the listing number but didn't see any posts about it.  I appreciate your help and I hope I got this right 

Item Name: prada saffiano double zip
Listing number: 281757452702
Seller ID: greilia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-saffi...514816b&pid=100034&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=281754392898
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

otterdoc said:


> Hello there, I hope you can help authenticate this item.  I did search for the listing number but didn't see any posts about it.  I appreciate your help and I hope I got this right
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano double zip
> Listing number: 281757452702
> Seller ID: greilia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-saffi...514816b&pid=100034&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=281754392898
> Comments:




From the photos it looks like it's probably authentic but those handles signal disaster.  The leather will have completely peeled from them inside a year unless immediate action is taken.  It might get expensive to repair them.


----------



## lizadel

Please authenticate.  Thank you.

Item Name:  Prada Tote Bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: 
Comments: pre-owned, with dust bag no authentication card


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies, will you please take a look? Thanks!

Item: Prada black leather large tote In Good Condition W/Dust Covers & Felt Protectors
Listing Number: 191645293805
Seller: ajapross
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191645293805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yes1a2b

And this one as well. Thanks!

Item: White Prada Handbag
Listing Number: 261980027124
Seller: natalie.shashua
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Prada-Handbag-/261980027124?hash=item3cff39f8f4


----------



## Prada Psycho

lizadel said:


> Please authenticate.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Tote Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments: pre-owned, with dust bag no authentication card




Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yes1a2b said:


> And this one as well. Thanks!
> 
> Item: White Prada Handbag
> Listing Number: 261980027124
> Seller: natalie.shashua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Prada-Handbag-/261980027124?hash=item3cff39f8f4




More pics of lining would help, but it's probably authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yes1a2b said:


> Hi ladies, will you please take a look? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Prada black leather large tote In Good Condition W/Dust Covers & Felt Protectors
> Listing Number: 191645293805
> Seller: ajapross
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191645293805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


More pics of lining would help, but it's probably authentic.


----------



## lizadel

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.


Its breaks my heart  what is the obvious reason? Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

lizadel said:


> Its breaks my heart  what is the obvious reason? Thanks




Everything about it.


----------



## yes1a2b

Prada Psycho said:


> More pics of lining would help, but it's probably authentic.



Thanks so much. The seller added a picture of the interior lining to her listing. Will you please take another look and confirm? THANKS!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191645293805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> Thanks so much. The seller added a picture of the interior lining to her listing. Will you please take another look and confirm? THANKS!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191645293805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

Seller's extra pics are beyond useless - can't see any details at all.  However I concur with PP - probably authentic.


----------



## otterdoc

missfiggy said:


> From the photos it looks like it's probably authentic but those handles signal disaster.  The leather will have completely peeled from them inside a year unless immediate action is taken.  It might get expensive to repair them.


Thanks so much, I'll steer clear


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> Seller's extra pics are beyond useless - can't see any details at all.  However I concur with PP - probably authentic.


Thank you both! Someone else got to the bag before me anyways.


----------



## yes1a2b

Will you ladies please take a look at these? Thanks!

Item: PRADA Black Tessuto/Leather Crossbody Messenger Satchel Bag Purse BR4993
Listing Number:231623306766
Seller: alliesummers
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231623306766?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Authentic Prada Beige leather handbag
Listing Number:261751865262
Seller: bamboo1581
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261751865262?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: PRADA BLACK VITELLO DAINO TOTE SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number: 291525363522
Seller: maglovena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...HOULDER-BAG-/291525363522?hash=item43e0440742


----------



## MyLV1

Hi everyone,


This would be my first Prada item so I'd appreciate your thoughts on its authenticity. It seems too good to be true.


Item Name: Prada  Saffiano Lux Calf Leather Tote Bag Authenticity 
 Listing number: 271943239443
 Seller ID:  g.yiu79
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Calf-Leather-Tote-Bag-Authenticity-/271943239443?



Comments: 






Thanks everyone!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MyLV1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> This would be my first Prada item so I'd appreciate your thoughts on its authenticity. It seems too good to be true.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada  Saffiano Lux Calf Leather Tote Bag Authenticity
> Listing number: 271943239443
> Seller ID:  g.yiu79
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Calf-Leather-Tote-Bag-Authenticity-/271943239443?
> !




Stolen photos mixed in with terrible photos, a Zero seller with a highly desirable designer bag at a silly low price.  All this equals trouble!


----------



## Prada Psycho

yes1a2b said:


> Will you ladies please take a look at these? Thanks!
> 
> Item: PRADA Black Tessuto/Leather Crossbody Messenger Satchel Bag Purse BR4993
> Listing Number:231623306766
> Seller: alliesummers
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231623306766?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Beige leather handbag
> Listing Number:261751865262
> Seller: bamboo1581
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261751865262?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: PRADA BLACK VITELLO DAINO TOTE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number: 291525363522
> Seller: maglovena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...HOULDER-BAG-/291525363522?hash=item43e0440742



#1:  Hard to tell from the photos
#2:  Also inadequate photos
#3:  Authentic.


----------



## pursefan06

Good evening everyone! Any help with this bag's authenticity would be greatly appreciated. It is not an ebay purchase.


----------



## missfiggy

pursefan06 said:


> Good evening everyone! Any help with this bag's authenticity would be greatly appreciated. It is not an ebay purchase.




Looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## pursefan06

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic from what I can see.



Thanks so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Prada.

Item Name: Prada Madras Carniera Doctor Bag
Item No: 281758288800
Seller Id: grysk68
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281758288800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jojopotter

Item Name: Prada City Calf Medium Bucket Bag Blue 
Listing number:  					9074075
Seller ID:  kia6814 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/191645803781?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please help to see if it's real. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Prada.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Madras Carniera Doctor Bag
> Item No: 281758288800
> Seller Id: grysk68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281758288800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Authentic, but in terrible condition!  I certainly wouldn't even pay the opening bid of $100 for this train wreck.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jojopotter said:


> Item Name: Prada City Calf Medium Bucket Bag Blue
> Listing number:                      9074075
> Seller ID:  kia6814
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/191645803781?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please help to see if it's real. Thanks




Too many necessary details out of focus in the the photos, but it might be real.


----------



## casseyelsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic, but in terrible condition!  I certainly wouldn't even pay the opening bid of $100 for this train wreck.




That's true on the condition of the bag!  Oh man I didn't even notice all the detail because I've been to obsessed with Doctor bag style.  I guess I was over excited to see Doctor Bag at such unbelievable price.  Learned my lesson today....never get over excited as much as I am obsessed with any bag.  THANKS SO MUCH for pointing out!  [emoji7]

Ever grateful: Cassey


----------



## Nguyentk01

Can someone please help me authenticate this prada saffiano? I really like this bag, and the seller said is 100% authentic.  She's selling it for $1950, compare to retail price $2900 plus tax. I already request an authenticate from *****************, but i want your help as well. Please help me and is it worth buying in online compare in retail prada boutique? Thank you

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9Wh3ZGNUz7XfmFvQjY3ZXRWQko1U2hCMno0azlodVl2WG1iME9Hb1ZRREQyenYzcHIzNHM&usp=drive_web


----------



## yes1a2b

Prada Psycho said:


> #1:  Hard to tell from the photos
> #2:  Also inadequate photos
> #3:  Authentic.


Thanks for taking a look! In regards to item #2, which additional pictures would help determine its authenticity? Does anything scream fake at first glance?


----------



## Twilightsparkle

Item Name:  Prada Saffiano BN1874 in Astrale
Link:  http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5U32CR5937
Comments: I am loving the color but am just not sure about the stitching in front... do they usually have the stitching for the longer traps in front? I've only seen them in both sides for BN1874 but not in front (I could be totally wrong since I am not en expert on this). 

Many thanks!


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies, I have a few more. I've honestly thought about just buying new from Neiman Marcus or Saks but after reading the reviews of the poor quality of these bags, it's just SO hard to justify spending $2600 on one but I love the style. Any advice is appreciated, thanks!

Item: Prada saffiano lux double zip tote large BN1802 In Pomice Color
Listing Number: 252017359723
Seller: lucialulux66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017359723?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Authentic Handbag PRADA BN1844 Saffiano Lux Black Nero Handbag
Listing Number: 252017962022
Seller: susanmeador2000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017962022?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Large Double Zip Tote
Listing Number: 231621532081
Seller: authenticluxurygoods
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231621532081?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

Twilightsparkle said:


> Item Name:  Prada Saffiano BN1874 in Astrale
> Link:  http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5U32CR5937
> Comments: I am loving the color but am just not sure about the stitching in front... do they usually have the stitching for the longer traps in front? I've only seen them in both sides for BN1874 but not in front (I could be totally wrong since I am not en expert on this).
> 
> Many thanks!


 

All you need to know is that this bag is fake - all day long and twice on Sundays.


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> Hi ladies, I have a few more. I've honestly thought about just buying new from Neiman Marcus or Saks but after reading the reviews of the poor quality of these bags, it's just SO hard to justify spending $2600 on one but I love the style. Any advice is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item: Prada saffiano lux double zip tote large BN1802 In Pomice Color
> Listing Number: 252017359723
> Seller: lucialulux66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017359723?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Authentic Handbag PRADA BN1844 Saffiano Lux Black Nero Handbag
> Listing Number: 252017962022
> Seller: susanmeador2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017962022?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Large Double Zip Tote
> Listing Number: 231621532081
> Seller: authenticluxurygoods
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231621532081?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> No 1 is probably authentic
> I can't determine anything for No 2
> I would definitely NOT buy No 3
> 
> I hate authenticating these saffys.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> No 1 is probably authentic
> I can't determine anything for No 2
> I would definitely NOT buy No 3
> *
> I hate authenticating these saffys*.



Tell me about it!


----------



## Nguyentk01

Hi everyone,
Can someone please help me authenticate this prada saffiano? I really like this bag, and the seller said is 100% authentic and new with tag. She's selling it for $1950, compare to retail price $2900 plus tax. I already request an authenticate from *****************, but i want your help as well. Please help me and is it worth buying online than an actual prada boutique? Thank you


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...o1U2hCMno0azlodVl2WG1iME9Hb1ZRREQyenYzcHIzNHM


----------



## Addy

Nguyentk01 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this prada saffiano? I really like this bag, and the seller said is 100% authentic.  She's selling it for $1950, compare to retail price $2900 plus tax. I already request an authenticate from *****************, but i want your help as well. Please help me and is it worth buying in online compare in retail prada boutique? Thank you
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...dVl2WG1iME9Hb1ZRREQyenYzcHIzNHM&usp=drive_web



Hello and welcome! Please read post 1 of this thread for instructions on how to post. Thanks!


----------



## Addy

Nguyentk01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this prada saffiano? I really like this bag, and the seller said is 100% authentic and new with tag. She's selling it for $1950, compare to retail price $2900 plus tax. I already request an authenticate from *****************, but i want your help as well. Please help me and is it worth buying online than an actual prada boutique? Thank you
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...o1U2hCMno0azlodVl2WG1iME9Hb1ZRREQyenYzcHIzNHM



See my post above


----------



## missfiggy

Nguyentk01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this prada saffiano? I really like this bag, and the seller said is 100% authentic and new with tag. She's selling it for $1950, compare to retail price $2900 plus tax. I already request an authenticate from *****************, but i want your help as well. Please help me and is it worth buying online than an actual prada boutique? Thank you
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...o1U2hCMno0azlodVl2WG1iME9Hb1ZRREQyenYzcHIzNHM


 

Ok the number one problem with this is that it is definitely guaranteed 100% fake.  That's probably why the seller is in such a hurry to unload it "cheap" (although anyone who considers $1950 cheap has got rocks in their head!!!).

Second problem is *****************.  I won't use them or recommend them - I've seen too many of their "authentications" of items which are blatantly fake.  I've even caught their "authenticators" posting here for opinions.  

Seriously if you're not good enough to authenticate AND GET IT RIGHT, then don't charge people for false information.  It will be very interesting to see what ***************** comes back to you with - and whether they take a peek in here to see if we have already done it.


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> yes1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have a few more. I've honestly thought about just buying new from Neiman Marcus or Saks but after reading the reviews of the poor quality of these bags, it's just SO hard to justify spending $2600 on one but I love the style. Any advice is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item: Prada saffiano lux double zip tote large BN1802 In Pomice Color
> Listing Number: 252017359723
> Seller: lucialulux66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017359723?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Authentic Handbag PRADA BN1844 Saffiano Lux Black Nero Handbag
> Listing Number: 252017962022
> Seller: susanmeador2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252017962022?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Large Double Zip Tote
> Listing Number: 231621532081
> Seller: authenticluxurygoods
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231621532081?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> No 1 is probably authentic
> I can't determine anything for No 2
> I would definitely NOT buy No 3
> 
> I hate authenticating these saffys.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input! Greatly appreciate it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nguyentk01

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## yes1a2b

Prada Psycho and missfiggy...I asked the seller for more pics of the bag that you had previously looked at but that didn't have adequate photos. Would these pics help at all? Thanks!

Item: Authentic Prada Beige leather handbag
Listing Number: 261751865262
Seller: bamboo1581
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...g-/261751865262?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zs8AAOSwgQ9Vu~8w/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/6GQAAOSwjVVVu~8q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zoIAAOSwgQ9Vu~8t/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/NrEAAOSwLVZVu78q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7CQAAOSwu4BVu78s/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/MoEAAOSw9N1Vu7~k/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/XToAAOSwHnFVu7~n/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> Prada Psycho and missfiggy...I asked the seller for more pics of the bag that you had previously looked at but that didn't have adequate photos. Would these pics help at all? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Beige leather handbag
> Listing Number: 261751865262
> Seller: bamboo1581
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...g-/261751865262?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zs8AAOSwgQ9Vu~8w/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/6GQAAOSwjVVVu~8q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zoIAAOSwgQ9Vu~8t/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/NrEAAOSwLVZVu78q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7CQAAOSwu4BVu78s/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/MoEAAOSw9N1Vu7~k/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/XToAAOSwHnFVu7~n/$_12.JPG?set_id=2[/QUOTE]
> 
> For some reason only one of these links is working for me.
> And something I see in it gives me pause!!


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> yes1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Psycho and missfiggy...I asked the seller for more pics of the bag that you had previously looked at but that didn't have adequate photos. Would these pics help at all? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Beige leather handbag
> Listing Number: 261751865262
> Seller: bamboo1581
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...g-/261751865262?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zs8AAOSwgQ9Vu~8w/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/6GQAAOSwjVVVu~8q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zoIAAOSwgQ9Vu~8t/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/NrEAAOSwLVZVu78q/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7CQAAOSwu4BVu78s/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/MoEAAOSw9N1Vu7~k/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/XToAAOSwHnFVu7~n/$_12.JPG?set_id=2[/QUOTE]
> 
> For some reason only one of these links is working for me.
> And something I see in it gives me pause!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some computer magic and managed to access the links.
> 
> The bag is without any doubt, absolutely and certainly 100% FAKE.
Click to expand...


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some computer magic and managed to access the links.
> 
> The bag is without any doubt, absolutely and certainly 100% FAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance you could send bigger photos of all the aspects mentioned in post #1??  I've been relooking at this one in the light of further research.
Click to expand...


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Hi,
Would someone be able to say straight away if this is a fake please...?

Item Name: Prada handbag
Listing number: 261988415354
Seller ID:  moundofskullz 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261988415...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=261988415354&_rdc=1
Comments: seller informs that this is potentially purchased from Selfridges London. No white number tag or leather tag inside.


----------



## Prada Psycho

FreyahWarrior said:


> Hi,
> Would someone be able to say straight away if this is a fake please...?
> 
> Item Name: Prada handbag
> Listing number: 261988415354
> Seller ID:  moundofskullz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261988415354?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D261988415354%26_rdc%3D1
> Comments: seller informs that this is* potentially purchased from Selfridges London*. No white number tag or leather tag inside.




Seller is full of malarkey! Even with those four extremely poor photos, it's an obvious fake.


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance you could send bigger photos of all the aspects mentioned in post #1??  I've been relooking at this one in the light of further research.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that the links weren't working for you earlier but glad that you were able to do some computer magic to make it work! I'll ask the seller again for photos and will get back to you. Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Could you please help me with this saffiano bag? The bag is not mine and it's not an ebay auction. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RichieeTorres

Hi you guys (and gals )!

I signed up today because I'm extremely skeptical about the recent purchase I made. I paid about $212 for a Saffiano Leather wallet that was listen NEW with tags. 

I wasn't too sure if I should purchase it because it was from South Korea but I thought what the hell why not try, not everyone's bad. Turns out I won the auction, paid immediately, and got my wallet yesterday. The when I first opened the box the leather smelled nice, it looked new as there were no scratches or marks, came with an 'authenticity card'. I was reading and seeing a lot of horror stories about eBay and it made me a bit worried - I started thinking and seeing stuff So I turn to you the professionals 

I bought it off of this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mens-Wallet-Saffiano-Leather-2M0513-/141722260525

 Here is a link to my album where I took pictures of the wallet:
http://s430.photobucket.com/user/richieetorres5/library/Prada Wallet

Let me know what you think, any help is greatly appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

RichieeTorres said:


> Hi you guys (and gals )!
> 
> I signed up today because I'm extremely skeptical about the recent purchase I made. I paid about $212 for a Saffiano Leather wallet that was listen NEW with tags.
> 
> I wasn't too sure if I should purchase it because it was from South Korea but I thought what the hell why not try, not everyone's bad. Turns out I won the auction, paid immediately, and got my wallet yesterday. The when I first opened the box the leather smelled nice, it looked new as there were no scratches or marks, came with an 'authenticity card'. I was reading and seeing a lot of horror stories about eBay and it made me a bit worried - I started thinking and seeing stuff So I turn to you the professionals
> 
> I bought it off of this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mens-Wallet-Saffiano-Leather-2M0513-/141722260525
> 
> Here is a link to my album where I took pictures of the wallet:
> http://s430.photobucket.com/user/richieetorres5/library/Prada Wallet
> 
> Let me know what you think, any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you




Should have listened to your first instincts. It's fake and not the first one of these this seller has sold.  Get your money back.


----------



## bnfo

Can someone please authenticate this prada for me, im thinking of buying it tomorrow

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161774526417?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## missfiggy

bnfo said:


> Can someone please authenticate this prada for me, im thinking of buying it tomorrow
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161774526417?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


 

*Please read post#1 as you are requested to do before posting on this thread.*


----------



## monsterbleue

Can you kindly authenticate this Prada for me please:

Pattina Glacé calf 
Listing No: 151766413106
Seller: Astraeacassandra 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151766413106


----------



## jacquixo

Item Name: Prada Bag
Listing number:161784909046
Seller ID: kat.holyo
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161784909046?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thank you so much


----------



## calninisam

Hi - I am trying to curb the cost of my handbag addiction (or getting the most for my money) by turning to Ebay and other sellers of pre-owned bags.  I would appreciate if someone would take a look at these Prada clutches and let me know if they are authentic.  I didn't see any prohibition against posting two items so my apologies if that's not ok.  

Item Name: Prada BLACK Spazzolato Shinny Leather Clutch
Listing number: 121718457581
Seller ID: 10lampshade10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121718457581?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Prada Silver Argento Leather Metal Vernice Bar Clutch
Listing number: 251748699947
Seller ID: ponypowerhouse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251748699947?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

monsterbleue said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this Prada for me please:
> 
> Pattina Glacé calf
> Listing No: 151766413106
> Seller: Astraeacassandra
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151766413106




Looks authentic and it's a beauty.


----------



## missfiggy

jacquixo said:


> Item Name: Prada Bag
> Listing number:161784909046
> Seller ID: kat.holyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161784909046?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thank you so much



Unfortunately the black fakes of these are impossible to discern just from photos.  The photos in the listing are way too dark to see any details also.  I know that everyone has to start somewhere on ebay, but the idea of buying a high priced, highly faked, designer item from a 0 feedback newbie, just leaves me with tremors.


----------



## missfiggy

calninisam said:


> Hi - I am trying to curb the cost of my handbag addiction (or getting the most for my money) by turning to Ebay and other sellers of pre-owned bags.  I would appreciate if someone would take a look at these Prada clutches and let me know if they are authentic.  I didn't see any prohibition against posting two items so my apologies if that's not ok.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BLACK Spazzolato Shinny Leather Clutch
> Listing number: 121718457581
> Seller ID: 10lampshade10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121718457581?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Item Name: Prada Silver Argento Leather Metal Vernice Bar Clutch
> Listing number: 251748699947
> Seller ID: ponypowerhouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251748699947?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Listing requests in ground of 2 or 3 is fine - any more than that and we tend to get confused though.

I haven't seen the black one in real life so I won't comment on it.

Silver one is authentic.


----------



## lydia1004

Item Name: Prada wallet
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:

Hi 

Would you be able to authenticate this prada wallet?
I received it as a gift awhile ago, and wanted to find out that it is genuine(?). I tried to take photos to get a clear picture from different lighting.

Many thanks in advanced!


----------



## Suzaina

Item Namerada Saffiano Leather Double-Zip Medium Tote, Pink (Peonia)
Seller Name:dylanp8806
eBay item number:331621342922
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Double-Zip-Medium-Tote-Pink-Peonia/331621342922?

Please help authenticate this Prada bag. Pricing is very low for NWT and it's too good to be true.

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

lydia1004 said:


> Item Name: Prada wallet
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> Hi
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this prada wallet?
> I received it as a gift awhile ago, and wanted to find out that it is genuine(?). I tried to take photos to get a clear picture from different lighting.
> 
> Many thanks in advanced!


 
I'm not convinced that it is authentic - sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

Suzaina said:


> Item Namerada Saffiano Leather Double-Zip Medium Tote, Pink (Peonia)
> Seller Name:dylanp8806
> eBay item number:331621342922
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Double-Zip-Medium-Tote-Pink-Peonia/331621342922?
> 
> Please help authenticate this Prada bag. Pricing is very low for NWT and it's too good to be true.
> 
> Thanks


 
Fake, fake, fake fake and fake.  Did I mention Fake????  And it's a shocker.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies, so I gave up trying to find a used authentic saffy tote. At this point, I'm not even sure if I want a brand new one anymore since it's so highly faked.Will you please take a look at this bag though? Thanks so much!

Item: LUXURY!! PRADA Deerskin Cervo Antik black supple leather handbag, crossbody
Listing Number: 281765106285
Seller: melissasumba
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281765106285?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aleina

Hi, In my haste to "Buy it now", I didn't do my due diligence to check here.  Please help me confirm my suspicions that this Prada Baby Bag is fake.  Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Baby Bag
Listing number: 151768601375
Seller ID: ljarow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: The big difference I see is that this bag has black zippers with silver pulls and the ones I see online are all silver zippers with silver pulls.  The previous version of this bag was in gold hardware.  But I don't know if there was another version before that.


----------



## Prada Psycho

aleina said:


> Hi, In my haste to "Buy it now", I didn't do my due diligence to check here.  Please help me confirm my suspicions that this Prada Baby Bag is fake.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Baby Bag
> Listing number: 151768601375
> Seller ID: ljarow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: The big difference I see is that this bag has black zippers with silver pulls and the ones I see online are all silver zippers with silver pulls.  The previous version of this bag was in gold hardware.  But I don't know if there was another version before that.



The pictures in the listing are beyond useless.  If the bag is in your possession, post your own pictures as required per page one/post one.  I can't help you with the listing photos.


----------



## aleina

Prada Psycho (btw, cool user name!), I just received the package today but I don't really want to open it so the seller cannot say I tampered with the package when I returned it.  Are the listing pictures really that bad?  I'm attaching some pics the seller had sent me.  The seller seems really nice and genuine but then somehow this is the only Prada Diaper Bag that I've ever seen that has black zippers.  I don't know if I'm wrong and this is how they were made before but I cannot find any evidence of another iteration of this bag other than the gold and silver versions.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. Could you kindly help me to check on this old Prada Bag? This will be my first Prada so I am really hoping it is authentic.  

Item Name: Prada Black Leather Bowling Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 380895204609
Seller ID: opherty
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Itali...609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58af1f9501


----------



## shopeville0803

Hello Ladies! I bought a Prada bag on ebay, paid n was delivered. I was confident about buying and forgot to have it checked before buying since the seller has 800+ positive feedbacks. I have here the pics of the bag, hoping that the bag is indeed authentic. TIA!


----------



## shopeville0803

Hello again! There's another one that I have been watching online... Kindly check on this bag coz it looks so good to me. Thanks again@

Item Name: PRE OWNED Hardly Used Authentic Prada 2107 Red/Rosso
Listing number:  141734472443 
Seller ID:  crumpy.dog
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Ha...7-Red-Rosso-/141734472443?hash=item2100086afb
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

shopeville0803 said:


> Hello Ladies! I bought a Prada bag on ebay, paid n was delivered. I was confident about buying and forgot to have it checked before buying since the seller has 800+ positive feedbacks. I have here the pics of the bag, hoping that the bag is indeed authentic. TIA!


 
From the photos, it looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

shopeville0803 said:


> Hello again! There's another one that I have been watching online... Kindly check on this bag coz it looks so good to me. Thanks again@
> 
> Item Name: PRE OWNED Hardly Used Authentic Prada 2107 Red/Rosso
> Listing number:  141734472443
> Seller ID:  crumpy.dog
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRE-OWNED-Ha...7-Red-Rosso-/141734472443?hash=item2100086afb
> Comments:


 
This might also be authentic but the photos are not big enough to see crucial details.


----------



## Smiley8190

Hi all, 

I am really new to this, I have read all of the instructions so hopefully I have followed correctly. 

I purchased this item from www.ebay.com.au (I am from Australia). 

I have received the item but am unsure whether it is authentic. Hoping you would be able to help me! 

Item Name: Genuine Black Prada Wallet with Certification 
Listing number: 231637590166 )
Seller ID: mocca719
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231637590166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have more photos, that I have taken myself. Hopefully I can work out how to post them on the same thread. 

Please help me! I am desperate to find out so if I need to, I can return it to the seller!!

Thank you!


----------



## Smiley8190

Hi all, 

I am really new to this, I have read all of the instructions so hopefully I have followed correctly. 

I purchased this item from www.ebay.com.au (I am from Australia). 

I have received the item but am unsure whether it is authentic. Hoping you would be able to help me! 

Item Name: Genuine Black Prada Wallet with Certification 
Listing number: 231637590166 )
Seller ID: mocca719
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231637590166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have more photos, that I have taken myself. Hopefully I can work out how to post them on the same thread. 

Please help me! I am desperate to find out so if I need to, I can return it to the seller!!

Thank you


----------



## Smiley8190




----------



## Smiley8190




----------



## shopeville0803

missfiggy said:


> This might also be authentic but the photos are not big enough to see crucial details.


Thanks a lot Missfiggy!!! Will ask d seller to provide clearer, bigger pix


----------



## Prada Psycho

Smiley8190 said:


> View attachment 3091739
> View attachment 3091740
> View attachment 3091741
> View attachment 3091742
> View attachment 3091743
> View attachment 3091744
> View attachment 3091745
> View attachment 3091746



Even with these horrendous photos, it's pretty clearly a fake.   Get your money refunded, shop AT a Prada boutique and stay clear of online shopping unless it's at the actual Prada Group website for your country.


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

Hello!  New to this forum.  I tend to hang in the LV area, but this bag caught my eye and I thought someone here might be able to chime in and confirm that it's authentic.  I don't know enough about Prada.  Any help is much appreciated!  My apologies if I didn't do this post the right way.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Black Top-handle Bag, AUTHENTIC and Used Only 2X
Listing number: 252048040357
Seller ID: springfever2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...sed-Only-2X-/252048040357?hash=item3aaf3be1a5
Comments: I've only owned one Prada handbag, so this looks authentic to me but I have nothing but my unreliable "gut feeling".


----------



## Prada Psycho

UnaVitaSegreta said:


> Hello!  New to this forum.  I tend to hang in the LV area, but this bag caught my eye and I thought someone here might be able to chime in and confirm that it's authentic.  I don't know enough about Prada.  Any help is much appreciated!  My apologies if I didn't do this post the right way.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Black Top-handle Bag, AUTHENTIC and Used Only 2X
> Listing number: 252048040357
> Seller ID: springfever2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...sed-Only-2X-/252048040357?hash=item3aaf3be1a5
> Comments: I've only owned one Prada handbag, so this looks authentic to me but I have nothing but my unreliable "gut feeling".




Those pictures are hideous.  We need clear, close ups of all the details, not dark cell phone shots.  That said, it *might* be authentic, but there's no way to be certain unless some decent photos are put in the listing.


----------



## breebree

Hi authenticators, hope you can help me with this:

Item Name: Vitello Move Leather Wallet 100% AUTH+NEW #1M0176

Listing number: 271948444587

Seller ID: Tokio3388

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271948444587&globalID=EBAY-SG 


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

breebree said:


> Hi authenticators, hope you can help me with this:
> 
> Item Name: Vitello Move Leather Wallet 100% AUTH+NEW #1M0176
> 
> Listing number: 271948444587
> 
> Seller ID: Tokio3388
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271948444587&globalID=EBAY-SG
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!




Can't enlarge the photos in the listing, so I can't help you. It may be authentic, but I can't see any details to be certain.


----------



## breebree

Hi Prada Psycho, Thks! I received the photos from the seller. is it sufficient? Do u have many idea on whether the quality of this leather is gd?










Item Name: Vitello Move Leather Wallet 100% AUTH+NEW #1M0176

Listing number: 271948444587

Seller ID: Tokio3388

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271948444587&glo


----------



## Prada Psycho

breebree said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, Thks! I received the photos from the seller. is it sufficient? Do u have many idea on whether the quality of this leather is gd?
> 
> View attachment 3094379
> 
> View attachment 3094381
> 
> View attachment 3094382
> 
> View attachment 3094383
> 
> 
> Item Name: Vitello Move Leather Wallet 100% AUTH+NEW #1M0176
> 
> Listing number: 271948444587
> 
> Seller ID: Tokio3388
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271948444587&glo




It appears to be authentic, but this leather is a new line for Prada, so I can't help you on the quality aspect.  The fact that it's already showing up on the secondary markets doesn't bode well in my opinion, but it could be the fact it resembles the LV Epi line and customers are seeing it as yet another unoriginal Prada item.  Time will tell.


----------



## breebree

Thks Prada Pyscho!! That was a fast reply! Didn't know the leather is a new line, appreciate your help!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I just got this bag and wondered if you could take a look for me?  I don't know the name of it but thought it might be from the vitello daino line?  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## kathleenmgs

View attachment 3094973
View attachment 3094974
View attachment 3094976
View attachment 3094979
View attachment 3094980


----------



## Prada Psycho

kathleenmgs said:


> I just got this bag and wondered if you could take a look for me?  I don't know the name of it but thought it might be from the vitello daino line?  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094967
> View attachment 3094968




*Format please? Page one, post one. *


----------



## kathleenmgs




----------



## kathleenmgs




----------



## kathleenmgs

Prada Psycho said:


> *Format please? Page one, post one. *


Sorry Prada Psycho...

Name   Authentic Prada Vitello Daino (?) Hobo Pebbled Leather Shoulder Purse Tan Camel 
Number.  161780745451
Seller.  Fossilite
Link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...HtT6tFGqwRZo%2B6qoxxE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I saw this right before it ended and took a chance.  I'm hoping it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## blessedXYZ

Hi
Appreciate expert eyes please?

Item: Prada Leather Clutch BP0266
Seller: babyking
Link: http://deluxemall.com/prada/220305-530-authentic-prada-calf-leather-oversized-clutch.html
Pictures from Seller

THANK YOU SO SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## cmt35298

Hi, 
I received this bag as a gift. The person who gave it to me said it was 100% real but a few things seem a bit off to me. 
The "R" in prada doesn't have the notched "R". The zippers have no symbols on them. The rectangle logo on the inside looks off... 
I will try to upload pics! 
If you could please tell me if it's truly a knock off it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Prada Psycho

cmt35298 said:


> Hi,
> I received this bag as a gift. The person who gave it to me said it was 100% real but a few things seem a bit off to me.
> The "R" in prada doesn't have the notched "R". The zippers have no symbols on them. The rectangle logo on the inside looks off...
> I will try to upload pics!
> If you could please tell me if it's truly a knock off it would be greatly appreciated




This 200% is fake, but not for all the reasons you list.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blessedXYZ said:


> Hi
> Appreciate expert eyes please?
> 
> Item: Prada Leather Clutch BP0266
> Seller: babyking
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/prada/220305-530-authentic-prada-calf-leather-oversized-clutch.html
> Pictures from Seller
> 
> THANK YOU SO SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!




Lovely and authentic.


----------



## blessedXYZ

Prada Psycho said:


> Lovely and authentic.



Thank you thank you! Appreciate you looking at it =)


----------



## bag_hoarder

Hi


----------



## Bratty1919

kathleenmgs said:


> Sorry Prada Psycho...
> 
> Name   Authentic Prada Vitello Daino (?) Hobo Pebbled Leather Shoulder Purse Tan Camel
> Number.  161780745451
> Seller.  Fossilite
> Link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...HtT6tFGqwRZo%2B6qoxxE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I saw this right before it ended and took a chance.  I'm hoping it wasn't a mistake.




Older but real...


----------



## kathleenmgs

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real...


Thanks so much Bratty!  You made my day.  I don't mind older as long as it's real, and it's in surprisingly good shape.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hi All -

I just purchased this Prada wallet for $245 at a consignment shop. 

Not sure of the name. 

Just wanted to check what you guys thought about its authenticity before I decide to keep it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## doumanger

name: Prada Tessuto NylonChain Bag
Item number: 18241302
Seller:  brandear
Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandear-store/18241302/
comments: 
already bought from this site
can help me authentic this bag??? thanks


----------



## Cthai

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux tote bag in peonia
Listing number:4d359c65de
Seller ID:  rivkalelivian 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...934?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d359c65de 

Comments:
Looking to make a "Buy it now" please help authenticate, thank you so much for you time!


----------



## PLG

Please help me authenticate this tote:

Item Name: Prada double bag
Listing number: 141745556402
Seller ID: lisas8323
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141745556402

Thank you so much


----------



## shopeville0803

Hello ladies! I hope you can help me before the listing ends. Need your opinion on this one

Item Name: Prada Black Tessuto Gaufre Ruched Nylon Hobo Bag 
Listing number: 262001970247
Seller ID: tntenterprise1971
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262001970247?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLG said:


> Please help me authenticate this tote:
> 
> Item Name: Prada double bag
> Listing number: 141745556402
> Seller ID: lisas8323
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141745556402
> 
> Thank you so much




For the money they are asking, they'd better come up with more than three sad little photos! No way to authenticate this.


----------



## Prada Psycho

shopeville0803 said:


> Hello ladies! I hope you can help me before the listing ends. Need your opinion on this one
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Tessuto Gaufre Ruched Nylon Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 262001970247
> Seller ID: tntenterprise1971
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262001970247?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



Black nylon bag + bad cell phone photos = impossible to authenticate.


----------



## Peach08

Hi 
I purchased this triangle bifold wallet in Nero and would like to have it authenticated

If further pictures are needed let me know. Thx in advance


----------



## schokoengel

Is it original? I bought the bag on ebay..
I don't know the name or the numbers.
Sorry, there is a little bit dust on it at the picures 
Thank you!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Item name - Prada Argilla Saffiano Lux Leather Large Tote Bag Gray Authentic

Listing Number - 221853662497

Seller - alohashine1nc

Link - http://r.ebay.com/VJ7FG9

Can anyone authenticate this?


----------



## Pursesgonewild

I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!!!!


http://s24.photobucket.com/user/Pursesgonewild/library/


----------



## shop2shop123

Item Name: Prada Cervo Stachel with Strap - Beige
Listing number: 262008375175
Seller ID: hsa3912
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cervo-Satchel-With-Strap-Beige-/262008375175?hash=item3d00ea8787
Comments: Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

shop2shop123 said:


> Item Name: Prada Cervo Stachel with Strap - Beige
> Listing number: 262008375175
> Seller ID: hsa3912
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cervo-Satchel-With-Strap-Beige-/262008375175?hash=item3d00ea8787
> Comments: Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you!



Looks fine from the pictures.  Thank you for following the proper authentication request format!


----------



## PLG

Prada Psycho said:


> For the money they are asking, they'd better come up with more than three sad little photos! No way to authenticate this.


The seller added more photos. Can you please take a second look? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141745556402


----------



## shop2shop123

Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm sorry did I do something wrong? I thought I followed the proper request.


----------



## Mauiearnhart

Hi all,



I need helpto authenticate this, i found an app called tradesy to buy designer bags but i just wana make sure before making a big purchase. Thanks!



Url #tradesy 

http://trsy.co/1717118


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It would be helpful if someone told me what I did wrong with my request for authentication. I haven't received a response and it's been 3 days since I asked. Again I'm new but trying to follow the rules.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dallas_Girl said:


> Item name - Prada Argilla Saffiano Lux Leather Large Tote Bag Gray Authentic
> 
> Listing Number - 221853662497
> 
> Seller - alohashine1nc
> 
> Link - http://r.ebay.com/VJ7FG9
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this?





Dallas_Girl said:


> I'm sorry did I do something wrong? I thought I followed the proper request.





Dallas_Girl said:


> It would be helpful if someone told me what I did wrong with my request for authentication. I haven't received a response and it's been 3 days since I asked. Again I'm new but trying to follow the rules.




No way to authenticate that bag with such inadequate photos.


----------



## schokoengel

What's with my authenticate-question? Do you need more pictures?
I'm new and i don't have numbers or name, because i bought the bag already.
Thank you so much, if someone can help me to authenticate it..


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Prada Psycho said:


> No way to authenticate that bag with such inadequate photos.




I'm really trying to understand. I'm sorry I'm confused and new to this. Do you mind letting me know what other type of photos are needed so I can ask the seller. 

It's not my listing and was thinking of bidding on it.


----------



## poopsie

schokoengel said:


> What's with my authenticate-question? Do you need more pictures?
> I'm new and i don't have numbers or name, because i bought the bag already.
> Thank you so much, if someone can help me to authenticate it..



Wow. What's with your attitude? You don't just sign up and start demanding authentications. If you read page 1 of this thread it tells you what you need to post. If you bought the bag on Ebay there is a listing number and link. 
The authenticators are volunteers. They are not required to answer any request they don't want to. If you are not getting the level of service you require please feel free to use one of the paid services like Authenticate4U




Dallas_Girl said:


> I'm really trying to understand. I'm sorry I'm confused and new to this. Do you mind letting me know what other type of photos are needed so I can ask the seller.
> 
> It's not my listing and was thinking of bidding on it.




Page 1 of this thread lists the type of photos needed


----------



## missfiggy

PLG said:


> The seller added more photos. Can you please take a second look? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141745556402


 

It's fake and the seller knows it's fake.  It's been removed from sale.


----------



## missfiggy

Mauiearnhart said:


> Hi all,
> I need helpto authenticate this, i found an app called tradesy to buy designer bags but i just wana make sure before making a big purchase. Thanks!
> 
> Url #tradesy
> 
> http://trsy.co/1717118
> 
> View attachment 3101474
> View attachment 3101475


 

Read post #1 AND the rules below.


----------



## Cthai

Hello Authenticators -

I would love to get this bag for my sister up coming bday. I know there's a high risk/super fake bags out there and whatnot..so I'm a little concern. 

Item Name: Saffiano LUX Prada bag 
Listing number:item419b27ec09
Seller ID:  enrig-jeann 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-LU...d-condition-/281775959049?hash=item419b27ec09


Comments: thank you and really appreciate your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cthai said:


> Hello Authenticators -
> 
> I would love to get this bag for my sister up coming bday. I know there's a high risk/super fake bags out there and whatnot..so I'm a little concern.
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano LUX Prada bag
> Listing number:item419b27ec09
> Seller ID:  enrig-jeann
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-LU...d-condition-/281775959049?hash=item419b27ec09
> 
> 
> Comments: thank you and really appreciate your help



Lousy photos and not many of them, but it's fake.


----------



## Cthai

Prada Psycho said:


> Lousy photos and not many of them, but it's fake.



thank you so much - really, appreciate your help.


----------



## keltots

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Tote Small bag
Listing number: 252039286222
Seller ID: marl-ansel 
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252039286222euid=b325c7ec51304ae1992ddad752f6f688&cp=1 

Comments: Bought it but i am doubting its authenticity


----------



## schokoengel

@poopsie
Sorry, if i was not good to you. I bought the bag before 4 years there. So I haven't a number or the name from the seller. It's not possible in my account to see this transaction again. So I can't give you this. 
Now I want to sell the bag again. But before, I want to know, if it's really a original. I don't want to sell a fake. If it is one, I would keep it.
Sorry, if the post was 'bad'. I'm from Germany and i can't soo good english. Don't be cross with me.
A friend told me from the good authenticate in this forum and mean, thats 'school english' enough to ask. 
Sorry again.


----------



## Cthai

Prada Psycho said:


> Lousy photos and not many of them, but it's fake.




Hi Prada Pyscho,

Thank you for the respond. 

I'm hoping that I can find a decent/good/ authentic bag for my sister... and this is the bag she be lusting over for awhile. 
-------

Item Name: Saffiano LUX Prada bag
Listing number: 131581537258
Seller ID: che-zey
Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...ote-Handbag-/131581537258?hash=item1ea2deebea

Comments: again to all the authenticator on this forum,  thank you for your time and really appreciate your help


----------



## PLG

Item Name: Prada double bag
Listing number: 291541265994
Seller ID: red4788
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291541265994

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for all you do =)


----------



## Prada Psycho

keltots said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Tote Small bag
> Listing number: 252039286222
> Seller ID: marl-ansel
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252039286222euid=b325c7ec51304ae1992ddad752f6f688&cp=1
> 
> Comments: Bought it but i am doubting its authenticity




Do you have the bag in your possession?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cthai said:


> Hi Prada Pyscho,
> 
> Thank you for the respond.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can find a decent/good/ authentic bag for my sister... and this is the bag she be lusting over for awhile.
> -------
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano LUX Prada bag
> Listing number: 131581537258
> Seller ID: che-zey
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...ote-Handbag-/131581537258?hash=item1ea2deebea
> 
> Comments: again to all the authenticator on this forum,  thank you for your time and really appreciate your help




Yet another horrible listing with not anywhere near enough photos.  Also looks very suspicious from what can be seen.

Have you considered looking at Fashionphile or Yoogis?  Both are reputable resellers.  Most of what's on eBay is fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLG said:


> Item Name: Prada double bag
> Listing number: 291541265994
> Seller ID: red4788
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291541265994
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you for all you do =)



More terrible cell phone photos.  Looks fake from what I can see, which isn't much.


----------



## Cthai

Prada Psycho said:


> Yet another horrible listing with not anywhere near enough photos.  Also looks very suspicious from what can be seen.
> 
> Have you considered looking at Fashionphile or Yoogis?  Both are reputable resellers.  Most of what's on eBay is fake, fake and fake some more.




i have- i been stalking Yoogie, but they dont get many small prada saffiano in size small.. i seen a few med.  and that's my fear - buying a fake bag for her. however, to drop $2200 on this bag is A LOT of $$ lol - if i dont find one in decent condition by end of September - i'm just going to giver a gift card. 

thank you again Prada Psycho for your time!


----------



## keltots

Prada Psycho said:


> Do you have the bag in your possession?


Yes i have it 

Please find pictures 

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1378_zps3qis2zmr.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1377_zpsjnd2qsti.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1389_zpstx88lcgw.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1376_zpslqtbctgm.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1383_zps3kl6jagh.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4


----------



## PLG

Prada Psycho said:


> More terrible cell phone photos.  Looks fake from what I can see, which isn't much.


Ugh!! thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cthai said:


> i have- i been stalking Yoogie, but they dont get many small prada saffiano in size small.. i seen a few med.  and that's my fear - buying a fake bag for her. however, to drop $2200 on this bag is A LOT of $$ lol - if i dont find one in decent condition by end of September - i'm just going to giver a gift card.
> 
> thank you again Prada Psycho for your time!



It's sweet you want to give such a gift to your sister, but to be honest, if it's going to break your own budget to buy one from Prada (or authorized retailer) or risk buying a fake, it would be infinitely better to find something else she'll love that fits your budget.  After all, it's only a pocketbook.


----------



## Prada Psycho

keltots said:


> Yes i have it
> 
> Please find pictures
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1378_zps3qis2zmr.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1377_zpsjnd2qsti.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1389_zpstx88lcgw.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1376_zpslqtbctgm.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/media/IMG_1383_zps3kl6jagh.jpg.html?filters[user]=143796459&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4




None of these links work.  Post the link to the Photobucket album, make sure the privacy setting is set for public viewing.


----------



## Cthai

one last one I promise!

I check fashionphile as mention by Prada Pyscho... and look what I found!! please help before i purchase this bag LOL


Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Small Double Zip Tote Nero Black
Listing number: none
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: http: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-small-double-zip-tote-nero-black-95075


----------



## Cthai

Prada Psycho said:


> It's sweet you want to give such a gift to your sister, but to be honest, if it's going to break your own budget to buy one from Prada (or authorized retailer) or risk buying a fake, it would be infinitely better to find something else she'll love that fits your budget.  After all, it's only a pocketbook.




Thank you Prada Psycho! I would rather give her cash/give card than to risk buying a fake.. my budget is $1300 (MAX) she been doing extremely well in school and I would LOVE to get her this bag..but you are right after all it's ONLY a bag.


----------



## keltots

Prada Psycho said:


> None of these links work.  Post the link to the Photobucket album, make sure the privacy setting is set for public viewing.


Sorry...i have changed settings. didn't realise it was private
heres the link of album

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/library/prada


----------



## Mauiearnhart

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this 

Name: Prada perfect condition brown tote bag

Listing number: 1717118

Seller: Shelley W

Link : I love this! #tradesy 

http://trsy.co/1717118

Your help would be appreciated!


----------



## Prada Psycho

keltots said:


> Sorry...i have changed settings. didn't realise it was private
> heres the link of album
> 
> http://s882.photobucket.com/user/kelltots/library/prada




Fake, and not even a good one.  Time for a refund!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mauiearnhart said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this
> 
> Name: Prada perfect condition brown tote bag
> 
> Listing number: 1717118
> 
> Seller: Shelley W
> 
> Link : I love this! #tradesy
> 
> http://trsy.co/1717118
> 
> Your help would be appreciated!




Tradesy requires signing up to see their items. Sorry, but I can't help you with this.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cthai said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho! I would rather give her cash/give card than to risk buying a fake.. my budget is $1300 (MAX) she been doing extremely well in school and I would LOVE to get her this bag..but you are right after all it's ONLY a bag.


----------



## keltots

ok thanks for your help!  shall ask for my refund.


----------



## Mauiearnhart

@prada psycho

Just click on already have an account at the bottom and it will direct u to logging in but u have the option to click on X button and it will show u the product.

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Mauiearnhart said:


> @prada psycho
> 
> Just click on already have an account at the bottom and it will direct u to logging in but u have the option to click on X button and it will show u the product.
> 
> Thanks




We're here providing a FREE SERVICE; we are VOLUNTEERS who do this on OUR OWN FREE TIME.

Please don't expect us to jump through hoops and try to find ways to open links.  If you want an authentication then you will have to comply with OUR RULES.  Please read post #1.


----------



## Mauiearnhart

Oh okay. Thanks for the help then!


----------



## Cthai

one last one I promise!

I check fashionphile as mention by Prada Pyscho... and look what I found!! please help before i purchase this bag LOL


Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Small Double Zip Tote Nero Black
Listing number: none
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: http: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-sa...ro-black-95075


----------



## justicewater

Hi, can you please authenticate?  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Auth PRADA Triangle Logo Plate Shoulder Bag Black Nylon x Leather - 28624
Listing number: 261980874723
Seller ID: brandtokuya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261980874723?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shopeville0803

Hello ladies! I am getting obssessed with the Prada bags esp. the one in nylon. Can u please take a peek on this one for Iove to have one in this color. 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo
Listing number: 271958013375
Seller ID: jessilove3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271958013375?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

justicewater said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Triangle Logo Plate Shoulder Bag Black Nylon x Leather - 28624
> Listing number: 261980874723
> Seller ID: brandtokuya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261980874723?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


   Authentic for sure. Love this one!


----------



## Prada Psycho

shopeville0803 said:


> Hello ladies! I am getting obssessed with the Prada bags esp. the one in nylon. Can u please take a peek on this one for Iove to have one in this color.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo
> Listing number: 271958013375
> Seller ID: jessilove3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271958013375?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Thanks a lot in advance!



I'd prefer to see more photos, particularly of the inside logo tag and the lining. That said, it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

Hi! This is my first time posting to the forum. I would appreciate it so much if someone could authenticate this bag. I usually purchase LV straight from the store, but fell in love with the Prada Saffiano Cuir Double bag for fall, so I ordered one from Neiman Marcus. I felt safe in ordering from a well-established department store, but it arrived today in only a dust bag, no box or authentication card, and I absolutely cannot find a date stamp anywhere on the bag for the life of me! Will it have one? I am a Prada-newbie, and I just feel so lost! Please help!


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

More images, sorry--I can't figure out how to upload more than one at a time &#128532;


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

.


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

.


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

.


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

Darn it, I absolutely cannot get any more pics to upload&#128534;


----------



## Ivegotchemistry

Nevermind--after reaching the bottom of the box, NM didn't even include the shoulder strap&#128527; I have to say, I have learned my lesson about purchasing from anywhere other than directly from the brand, and this left a sour taste in my mouth regarding Prada (I think I received someone's returned bag). 
It is going to the post office tomorrow.&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


----------



## missfiggy

Cthai said:


> one last one I promise!
> 
> I check fashionphile as mention by Prada Pyscho... and look what I found!! please help before i purchase this bag LOL
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Small Double Zip Tote Nero Black
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: http: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-sa...ro-black-95075


 

Personally, I'd avoid this one.  Not saying it's definitely fake but it has worrying aspects.


----------



## shopeville0803

The seller shared more pics here it is


----------



## shopeville0803

seller sent me more pix. here they are:


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> name: Prada Tessuto NylonChain Bag
> Item number: 18241302
> Seller:  brandear
> Link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brandear-store/18241302/
> comments:
> already bought from this site
> can help me authentic this bag??? thanks



hihihi can i knoq what i am missing with this post? 
 i can help me authentic this one? 

thanks


----------



## Cthai

missfiggy said:


> Personally, I'd avoid this one.  Not saying it's definitely fake but it has worrying aspects.



Thank you missfiggy! I think I'm just going to avoid buying this bag preloved and just give her gift card and hopefully she saved enough and we can go buy it this  holiday at the Prada store. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Lyneth

Hi there,

I have a few designer bags and really want to add a Prada to my collection (it will be my first!) I have seen one I love on eBay but really scared of buying a fake! Can anyone help authenticate this bag? He says it's only been used once in a year but has a few marks on? Also why has it only been used once? Maybe I'm being too suspicious your help is most welcomed thanks in advance xx

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Ge...ATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Lyneth

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-G...-Black-Nero-/400962857553?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Hopefully this link works!


----------



## PLG

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!


Item Name: Prada Cuir Double Bag
Listing number: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-ink-blue-3670732/?tref=category
Seller ID: magLOVEna Store
Link to pictures:  https://maggiebags.shutterfly.com/pictures/11199


----------



## rainy_forest86

Can anyone help authenticate this Prada Saffiano Cuir Leather Bag PLEASE!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...BN2823-Nero-/201411581237?hash=item2ee510d535

I went Bergdorf Goodman the other day and it seems like this particular model/style (BN2823) comes in three different sizes-- Large- 15*10.25*7; Medium-12*8.8*6; Small-10*7*4. Measurements are approximated. Anyway, at Bergdorf Goodman the black (Nero) color bag comes in all three sizes; however, only the medium size model has the black interior lining instead of red interior lining. Both large and small sizes have red lining. 

Looking at this eBay picture/description, it seems like the bag is also a medium sized bag. However, it has red lining instead....?!! Does anyone know if Prada also make this similar model in previous seasons but with red lining instead? All I know is currently Prada Cuir bag in Medium size only come in black lining. 

Sincerely confused! Hope you ladies can help me out here!


----------



## missfiggy

rainy_forest86 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this Prada Saffiano Cuir Leather Bag PLEASE!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...BN2823-Nero-/201411581237?hash=item2ee510d535
> 
> I went Bergdorf Goodman the other day and it seems like this particular model/style (BN2823) comes in three different sizes-- Large- 15*10.25*7; Medium-12*8.8*6; Small-10*7*4. Measurements are approximated. Anyway, at Bergdorf Goodman the black (Nero) color bag comes in all three sizes; however, only the medium size model has the black interior lining instead of red interior lining. Both large and small sizes have red lining.
> 
> Looking at this eBay picture/description, it seems like the bag is also a medium sized bag. However, it has red lining instead....?!! Does anyone know if Prada also make this similar model in previous seasons but with red lining instead? All I know is currently Prada Cuir bag in Medium size only come in black lining.
> 
> Sincerely confused! Hope you ladies can help me out here!


 

PLEASE - read post #1 as you are requested to do on the title of this thread.


----------



## missfiggy

PLG said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cuir Double Bag
> Listing number: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-ink-blue-3670732/?tref=category
> Seller ID: magLOVEna Store
> Link to pictures:  https://maggiebags.shutterfly.com/pictures/11199


 

Looks authentic - this seller has en excellent reputation for authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

Lyneth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a few designer bags and really want to add a Prada to my collection (it will be my first!) I have seen one I love on eBay but really scared of buying a fake! Can anyone help authenticate this bag? He says it's only been used once in a year but has a few marks on? Also why has it only been used once? Maybe I'm being too suspicious your help is most welcomed thanks in advance xx
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Ge...ATCHING_ACTIVE


 


Lyneth said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-G...-Black-Nero-/400962857553?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Hopefully this link works!


 
PLEASE - read post # 1 as you are requested to do in the title of the thread.


----------



## missfiggy

shopeville0803 said:


> The seller shared more pics here it is


 


shopeville0803 said:


> seller sent me more pix. here they are:


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

doumanger said:


> hihihi can i knoq what i am missing with this post?
> i can help me authentic this one?
> 
> thanks


 

There's nothing wrong with your post.  There are times when we are unable to make an assessment and this might be one of them.  The bag is a very old vintage style and there are many fakes of these.  The photos do not clearly show some of the necessary details.


----------



## Lyneth

missfiggy said:


> PLEASE - read post # 1 as you are requested to do in the title of the thread.



Sorry missfiggy, not sure what's wrong with my post?  &#128513;
Lyn x


----------



## shopeville0803

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks!  but listing has ended. Hope d seller will relist the bag:


----------



## RueMonge

Lyneth said:


> Sorry missfiggy, not sure what's wrong with my post?  &#55357;&#56833;
> Lyn x


 
Read and do what post one asks.  The link is just one part.  Format your post as asked, search if it's already been authenticated here (which you can do if previous posters have formated correctly), and ask the seller for more pictures if all the needed pictures are not in the listing.


----------



## loveckyung

Hi there! I I am new here and purchased a bag from Beyondtherack.com this morning... and a mere few hours later realized that some people have received fakes from their website before... I'm so nervous now. 

Can someone please authenticate this? Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Saffiano Double Tote in Nero Black (Small) 
Seller ID: Beyond The Rack
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/PRABN27752A4AF0002?event=62170&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=1


----------



## missfiggy

loveckyung said:


> Hi there! I I am new here and purchased a bag from Beyondtherack.com this morning... and a mere few hours later realized that some people have received fakes from their website before... I'm so nervous now.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Double Tote in Nero Black (Small)
> Seller ID: Beyond The Rack
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/PRABN27752A4AF0002?event=62170&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=1


 

Link takes me to a login page.  Please read post #1 and provide the necessary photos.


----------



## doumanger

hi
sorry there is one more bag i would like to authenticate

Name: PRADA Kill Funding Nylon Boston Chain Bag Navy

Listing number: kps-8099

Seller: b-net shop

link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brand-netshop/kps-8099/


i already bought it, photo are as shown, i do hope this is real product..>_<
thanks for your help.


----------



## loveckyung

missfiggy said:


> Link takes me to a login page.  Please read post #1 and provide the necessary photos.




Sorry about that. I have the photos now... 

Seller: Beyondtherack.com 
Item: Medium Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in Black 

The story is a bit of a complicated one. I ordered a SMALL Saffiano Cuir Double Tote in Black on Beyondtherack.com last night... After comparing to so many other photos online including ones on the official website... I thought that I would be in the safe zone.. that is until that I saw that BTR was also selling the same Double Tote in MEDIUM size and that their photos looked incredibly off!  (see photo 1 and 2) 






The luggage tag strap has red paint along the sides.... but after finding photos on the Prada (Ireland) E-Shop I noticed that this luggage tag strap should be entirely black with only the tag having the red painted edges. 




This alone sent me into a state of panic and I immediately sent a request to have my order cancelled. If the medium is potentially non authentic then so is the small that I ordered! Please authenticate this bag and tell me if I made the right choice to cancel!


----------



## missfiggy

doumanger said:


> hi
> sorry there is one more bag i would like to authenticate
> 
> Name: PRADA Kill Funding Nylon Boston Chain Bag Navy
> 
> Listing number: kps-8099
> 
> Seller: b-net shop
> 
> link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/brand-netshop/kps-8099/
> 
> 
> i already bought it, photo are as shown, i do hope this is real product..>_<
> thanks for your help.



It looks authentic, but just out of interest, what color is it please??


----------



## missfiggy

loveckyung said:


> Sorry about that. I have the photos now...
> 
> Seller: Beyondtherack.com
> Item: Medium Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in Black
> 
> The story is a bit of a complicated one. I ordered a SMALL Saffiano Cuir Double Tote in Black on Beyondtherack.com last night... After comparing to so many other photos online including ones on the official website... I thought that I would be in the safe zone.. that is until that I saw that BTR was also selling the same Double Tote in MEDIUM size and that their photos looked incredibly off!  (see photo 1 and 2)
> 
> View attachment 3106503
> 
> View attachment 3106504
> 
> 
> The luggage tag strap has red paint along the sides.... but after finding photos on the Prada (Ireland) E-Shop I noticed that this luggage tag strap should be entirely black with only the tag having the red painted edges.
> 
> View attachment 3106514
> 
> 
> This alone sent me into a state of panic and I immediately sent a request to have my order cancelled. If the medium is potentially non authentic then so is the small that I ordered! Please authenticate this bag and tell me if I made the right choice to cancel!




PLEASE READ POST NO 1.  If the required photos are not in the listing we CANNOT HELP.  You need to get the necessary photos AT THE NECESSARY SIZE AND RESOLUTION.  You're making this very difficult for everyone by not reading post #1.


----------



## doumanger

missfiggy said:


> It looks authentic, but just out of interest, what color is it please??



it is navy blue !!! i wanna buy black color but i could not find on internet, i just only found this one...it looks vintage style 


thanks for your help, i am in love with it


----------



## derek777

Need help checking the authenticity

Item Name: Brand New, 100% Authentic, Prada Deerskin Leather Men Wallet with Coin Compartment
Link: https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3332945
Comments: the price is around 120 USD converted. picture is inside the link.

Thanks.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. I am thinking of buying my first prada bag. Could you please help me to see if it's genuine? Thank you so much. 

Item name: Prada mini boston bag purse 
Item number: 291544079533 
Seller id: brandnet271838 
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...-From-Japan-/291544079533?hash=item43e1619cad


----------



## Prada Psycho

derek777 said:


> Need help checking the authenticity
> 
> Item Name: Brand New, 100% Authentic, Prada Deerskin Leather Men Wallet with Coin Compartment
> Link: https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3332945
> Comments: the price is around 120 USD converted. picture is inside the link.
> 
> Thanks.




Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. I am thinking of buying my first prada bag. Could you please help me to see if it's genuine? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item name: Prada mini boston bag purse
> Item number: 291544079533
> Seller id: brandnet271838
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...-From-Japan-/291544079533?hash=item43e1619cad




The lining in one photo looks off, but it may be the lighting.  The rest of the bag looks OK.


----------



## PLG

Please help me authenticate this bag. The pics aren't the greatest but hope you would be able to tell. Thanks a lot!

Item name: Prada Cuir Double Bag
Item number: 5473714 
Seller id: Stacy S
LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-grey-5473714/?tref=category


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLG said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. The pics aren't the greatest but hope you would be able to tell. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Prada Cuir Double Bag
> Item number: 5473714
> Seller id: Stacy S
> LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-grey-5473714/?tref=category




We will NOT be authenticating items on Tradsey because having an account is required and neither *MissFiggy* nor I will sign up for Tradsey (or other similar sites) to address authentication requests.


----------



## missfiggy

doumanger said:


> it is navy blue !!! i wanna buy black color but i could not find on internet, i just only found this one...it looks vintage style
> 
> 
> thanks for your help, i am in love with it




The color looked black on my monitor so I just wanted to make sure that it was the color that matched the card.  Enjoy your new Prada!!


----------



## missfiggy

derek777 said:


> Need help checking the authenticity
> 
> Item Name: Brand New, 100% Authentic, Prada Deerskin Leather Men Wallet with Coin Compartment
> Link: https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3332945
> Comments: the price is around 120 USD converted. picture is inside the link.
> 
> Thanks.




Looks fake to me.


----------



## kimlim220

Hi, please help me authenticate this prada purse.

Item name: prada tesutto and leather gaufre

Listing number: not avail


Seller id: stellar_styles

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151790587457&globalID=EBAY-US 


Your help would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## labellaevita

Hi , please help me authenticate this bag. I don't have much information as I saw it in a consignment store. I am currently not in town so I only have the photos I took. 

The leather looks and feels very authentic to me, but the logos put me in doubts because there is no crescent in the letter R. 

Link to the photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nul4wmbb1svnso0/AACl5OaUepABOj5OVzT6Rt4qa?dl=0

Thank you !!!


----------



## missfiggy

kimlim220 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this prada purse.
> 
> Item name: prada tesutto and leather gaufre
> 
> Listing number: not avail
> 
> 
> Seller id: stellar_styles
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151790587457&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> 
> Your help would be appreciated! Thank you


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

labellaevita said:


> Hi , please help me authenticate this bag. I don't have much information as I saw it in a consignment store. I am currently not in town so I only have the photos I took.
> 
> The leather looks and feels very authentic to me, but the logos put me in doubts because there is no crescent in the letter R.
> 
> Link to the photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nul4wmbb1svnso0/AACl5OaUepABOj5OVzT6Rt4qa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you !!!


 

Unable to access the photos - Error 500????

Also - FORGET ANYTHING you think you know about the Prada trademark, including all the various stories regarding the letter "R".  The markings change with every different range and season - which is part of what makes authenticating such a huuuuuuge challenge.


----------



## kimlim220

Ok thank you so i guess i should buy this purse as soon as i can.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Would someone be able to say from these details if this is a fake please...?


Item Name: Beautiful genuine PRADA tote handbad 
 Listing number: 221863225296
 Seller ID: tashntom23 
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221863225296?euid=b25b8b62b8e8469dba0242a82e651654&cp=1
 Comments: Not sure of the details


TIA!!


----------



## labellaevita

missfiggy said:


> Unable to access the photos - Error 500????
> 
> Also - FORGET ANYTHING you think you know about the Prada trademark, including all the various stories regarding the letter "R".  The markings change with every different range and season - which is part of what makes authenticating such a huuuuuuge challenge.




Sorry for the inconvenience: I uploaded the photos again here: http://s7.photobucket.com/user/Hiyo-chan/library/Authenticate

Lol thank you for the info. I'll keep it in mind. I did thought maybe it was a vintage bag so the markings are different


----------



## missfiggy

FreyahWarrior said:


> Would someone be able to say from these details if this is a fake please...?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Beautiful genuine PRADA tote handbad
> Listing number: 221863225296
> Seller ID: tashntom23
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221863225296?euid=b25b8b62b8e8469dba0242a82e651654&cp=1
> Comments: Not sure of the details
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 

Oh yes...very very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

labellaevita said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience: I uploaded the photos again here: http://s7.photobucket.com/user/Hiyo-chan/library/Authenticate
> 
> Lol thank you for the info. I'll keep it in mind. I did thought maybe it was a vintage bag so the markings are different


 

Please read post #1 for the necessary photos.  There are not enough photos and not enough detail in any of the photos in the posting.


----------



## labellaevita

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the necessary photos.  There are not enough photos and not enough detail in any of the photos in the posting.



I just requested the seller for more photos. Already added them in. I hope its enough. Thank you!


----------



## PLG

Item name: Prada Cuir double bag
Item number: 321841854457 
Seller id: jimzqw 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321841854457

As always, I appreciate your help!


----------



## FreyahWarrior

missfiggy said:


> Oh yes...very very fake.


 
Knew it - thank you again Missfiggy


----------



## caseybaby

Hello! Please help authenticate this purse.

tem name:  Authentic Prada Hobo Purse (seller did not list specific item name)
Item number: don't know where to find
Seller id: les-n-dan 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Hobo-Purse-/331638412327?
Comments: seller does not have the authenticity card, dust bag, or any other receipts- just the purse. Also want to note that I did ask for more photos, but these are all the photos the seller currently has.  He is not with the bag it is his mother's and he is selling for her.

Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLG said:


> Item name: Prada Cuir double bag
> Item number: 321841854457
> Seller id: jimzqw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321841854457
> 
> As always, I appreciate your help!




Don't know who that authentication service is, but they blew this one.  There are quite a few inconsistencies to think it's authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

caseybaby said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this purse.
> 
> tem name:  Authentic Prada Hobo Purse (seller did not list specific item name)
> Item number: don't know where to find
> Seller id: les-n-dan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Hobo-Purse-/331638412327?
> Comments: seller does not have the authenticity card, dust bag, or any other receipts- just the purse. Also want to note that I did ask for more photos, but these are all the photos the seller currently has.  He is not with the bag it is his mother's and he is selling for her.
> 
> Thank you!!




I'd make sure that bag is in his possession (by getting more photos first and foremost) because this is a lot of money and the "selling for someone else" line never bodes well. That said, the few photos there are appear to be an authentic Prada.


----------



## PLG

Prada Psycho said:


> Don't know who that authentication service is, but they blew this one.  There are quite a few inconsistencies to think it's authentic.


Too good to be true *sigh* Thanks again


----------



## justicewater

Hi, can you please authenticate?  Thanks!

Item Name: Prada BN2284 Black Nylon Tote Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 181847278004
Seller ID: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181847278004?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## justicewater

Another one....Thanks, much appreciated!

Item Name: NEW BAG PRADA HANDBAG B1843M PURSE TOTE NEW AUTHENTIC 100% SAC TASCHE
Listing number: 201283326020
Seller ID: francasca2005
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201283326020?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

justicewater said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2284 Black Nylon Tote Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 181847278004
> Seller ID: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181847278004?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Photos just don't show enough good detail to authenticate a black nylon bag.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi ladies please take a look. Thanks!

Item: PRADA LEATHER XL TOTE SATCHEL BAG BLACK MADE IN ITALY
Listing: 221862078311
Seller: paolangelo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221862078311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

yes1a2b said:


> Hi ladies please take a look. Thanks!
> 
> Item: PRADA LEATHER XL TOTE SATCHEL BAG BLACK MADE IN ITALY
> Listing: 221862078311
> Seller: paolangelo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221862078311?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Pathetic fake!


----------



## yes1a2b

Prada Psycho said:


> Pathetic fake!


Thanks so much, Prada Psycho!


----------



## Mikojazzy

Please help me authenticate the below bag? There was no white number tag. And many threads were fraying. But the seller claimed to buy from Factory outlet in Milano? Thank you so much!


Item Name: Prada sling bag
Listing number: Nil
Seller ID: ohsoshopper @carousell
Link to pictures: Nil


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 1


----------



## Mikojazzy

More pics. Sorry don know y can only download one at a time.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 3


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 4


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 5. I cannot find any white no tag inside.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 6


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 7


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 8


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 9


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 10


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 11


----------



## Lyneth

Item name: Prada Womens leather shopper bag 
Listing number: 251945388211
Seller ID: yayodidiegocanonico 
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Womens-Leather-Shopping-Bag-Shoulder-Belt-Black-34cm-x-37cm-x-12cm-Nero-Black-/251945388211?nav=WATCHING_ENDED&skus=Taglia/Size:34cm%20x%2037cm%20x%2012cm|Colore/Colour:Nero/Black&varId=550816174537
Comments: Hi, I bought this bag on eBay through this seller and thought all looked good and legit- they've also got wonderful feedback. 
The bag arrived today and although the leather is really soft and looks good, I've had a few doubts about the way it arrived- it was packed out with stuffing, and all the hardware is covered in tissue paper? Is this right? I've taken lots of pics to show you, I hope I've got the format right! I do love this bag but don't feel I can enjoy it or feel safe about it until it's been authenticated. I do get two weeks to return it if I'm not happy.


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 2


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 3


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 4


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 6


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 7


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 8


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 9


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 10


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 11


----------



## Lyneth

Photo5


----------



## Lyneth

Photo 12


----------



## Lyneth

Last photo of box it came in.


----------



## Lyneth

Just noticed while posting this pic that the box style code is diff to the bag one  
It should be BN1713 right?!


----------



## Lyneth

Let me know if you need any other info or photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mikojazzy said:


> Please help me authenticate the below bag? There was no white number tag. And many threads were fraying. But the seller claimed to buy from Factory outlet in Milano? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada sling bag
> Listing number: Nil
> Seller ID: ohsoshopper @carousell
> Link to pictures: Nil




Hideous fake! Not even a good one.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Thank you very much. Prada Psycho. Really appreciate yr help.


----------



## missfiggy

PLG said:


> Item name: Prada Cuir double bag
> Item number: 321841854457
> Seller id: jimzqw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321841854457
> 
> As always, I appreciate your help!


 

I do not believe that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Mikojazzy said:


> Please help me authenticate the below bag? There was no white number tag. And many threads were fraying. But the seller claimed to buy from Factory outlet in Milano? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada sling bag
> Listing number: Nil
> Seller ID: ohsoshopper @carousell
> Link to pictures: Nil


 

Given that there is no *factory outlet* in Milan, this hideous mish mash mongrel could never be sold from there.  It's a really amateur and nasty fake.  For the future, take *factory outlet *to mean fake in pretty well all circumstances where Prada is concerned.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Ok. Now I know already. Thank you Missfiggy!!


----------



## labellaevita

labellaevita said:


> Hi , please help me authenticate this bag. I don't have much information as I saw it in a consignment store. I am currently not in town so I only have the photos I took.
> 
> The leather looks and feels very authentic to me, but the logos put me in doubts because there is no crescent in the letter R.
> 
> Thank you !!!



I've re uploaded with more photos here: 
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/Hiyo-chan/library/Authenticate


----------



## Lyneth

Should the BN1713 bag even have the logo lining or should it have the plain canvas lining? So unsure now


----------



## missfiggy

labellaevita said:


> I've re uploaded with more photos here:
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/Hiyo-chan/library/Authenticate


 

Still can't see fine details - PLEASE SEE POST #1 FOR THE RESOLUTION, SIZE AND DETAILS WE NEED TO SEE IN PHOTOS.  You are making this much more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## missfiggy

Lyneth said:


> Should the BN1713 bag even have the logo lining or should it have the plain canvas lining? So unsure now


 

I think they've given you the wrong cards.  There's nothing in the photos that I can see that would make me think the bag is not authentic.


----------



## Lyneth

missfiggy said:


> I think they've given you the wrong cards.  There's nothing in the photos that I can see that would make me think the bag is not authentic.



Thank you so much missfiggy, I'm going to message the seller now and find out whether it's the box or cards that are wrong. Think I panicked as well as normally its fakes that you see with the hardware covered in tissue like that! It also has a 3 number in the white inner tag, is that ok?


----------



## Lyneth

Is it also normal to have stitching like this on the inside of the where the handles are? Sorry to bombard you with photos but really want to make sure xx


----------



## Lyneth

missfiggy said:


> I think they've given you the wrong cards.  There's nothing in the photos that I can see that would make me think the bag is not authentic.



Do you think it might not be a BN1713 then missfiggy? I've attached the details from eBay, it was advertised as it.
Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

Lyneth said:


> Do you think it might not be a BN1713 then missfiggy? I've attached the details from eBay, it was advertised as it.
> Thanks again!


 

From what I can work out the BN1713 and the BN2865 are the exact same bag but with different years of issue.  The bag in all the photos is authentic and so are the cards.  Perhaps the seller used the box from their new bag to package the bag they sent to you.  Whatever the case you need to stop stressing and enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Lyneth

This is the reply I've received from the seller when I queried the wrong box.. Seem legit? Anyone dealt with this seller before? X


----------



## Lyneth

missfiggy said:


> From what I can work out the BN1713 and the BN2865 are the exact same bag but with different years of issue.  The bag in all the photos is authentic and so are the cards.  Perhaps the seller used the box from their new bag to package the bag they sent to you.  Whatever the case you need to stop stressing and enjoy your new purchase.



Ah thank you, you've made me so happy missfiggy! Can't wait to use her )
Thanks again x


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lyneth said:


> Do you think it might not be a BN1713 then missfiggy? I've attached the details from eBay, it was advertised as it.
> Thanks again!





missfiggy said:


> From what I can work out the BN1713 and the BN2865 are the exact same bag but with different years of issue.  The bag in all the photos is authentic and so are the cards.  Perhaps the seller used the box from their new bag to package the bag they sent to you.  *Whatever the case you need to stop stressing and enjoy your new purchase.*




Seriously!!

Next time, buy from Prada or an authorized retailer.  I've never in all my years of authenticating here seen someone so convinced that their authentic bag is a fake....


----------



## Lyneth

Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously!!
> 
> Next time, buy from Prada or an authorized retailer.  I've never in all my years of authenticating here seen someone so convinced that their authentic bag is a fake....



Haha Sorry Prada psycho but you can never be too careful these days! Would love to always buy direct from Prada but sometimes circumstances don't allow this.
Thanks


----------



## Peeweeteevii

hi this is my first time using this, I'm sorry if i'm not doing it correct.
can someone help me authenticate this prada bag, deeply appreciated thank you


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously!!
> 
> Next time, buy from Prada or an authorized retailer.  I've never in all my years of authenticating here seen someone so convinced that their authentic bag is a fake....



Seeing as virtually all of her posts since joining have been authentication requests perhaps she would be better served using a paid authentication service from here on out


----------



## Lyneth

poopsie said:


> Seeing as virtually all of her posts since joining have been authentication requests perhaps she would be better served using a paid authentication service from here on out



Are you talking about me here? I've actually been a member of the purse forum for many years now but used to own mainly balenciagas and Chloe's and posted lots of nice pics etc. I did lose touch with this forum for a while and have opened a new account with a new email. Wanting to buy a Prada I thought you ladies were the best people to come to for advice, but so far been put down twice today! Not very nice really when I seem to remember everyone being so lovely.


----------



## missfiggy

Peeweeteevii said:


> hi this is my first time using this, I'm sorry if i'm not doing it correct.
> can someone help me authenticate this prada bag, deeply appreciated thank you


 

PLEASE......READ POST #1 as you are requested to do in the title of this thread.

You could also read the bottom of this reply.


----------



## Starbucks311

Hello...Please let me know if you think this looks authentic.
Thanks so much


Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA LOGOS 2WAY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
Listing number:331634783012
Seller ID: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331634783012?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

Starbucks311 said:


> Hello...Please let me know if you think this looks authentic.
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA LOGOS 2WAY SHOULDER TOTE BAG
> Listing number:331634783012
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331634783012?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




This was the kind of situation where the expression "Rode hard and put up wet" applies.  Poor bag!  It's authentic, but it's had a rough ride for sure!


----------



## Peeweeteevii

repost since i did it wrong
please please help me if this is authentic? i appreciate it.
Item Name: Prada Baby Blue Saffiano Medium lux tote
Listing number: unknown
Seller ID: ari-yan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Baby-Blue-Saffiano-Medium-lux-tote-/161804783363?hash=item25ac510f03
thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peeweeteevii said:


> repost since i did it wrong
> please please help me if this is authentic? i appreciate it.
> Item Name: Prada Baby Blue Saffiano Medium lux tote
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller ID: ari-yan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Baby-Blue-Saffiano-Medium-lux-tote-/161804783363?hash=item25ac510f03
> thank you




Photos are completely inadequate.  No way to authenticate this without proper photos as outlined in Page One/Post One of this thread.


----------



## Peeweeteevii

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are completely inadequate.  No way to authenticate this without proper photos as outlined in Page One/Post One of this thread.


i have asked for better picture but the seller wont provide. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Peeweeteevii

please authenticate this for me ) thank you 
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Lux Double-Zip Tote Cobalt Blue w/Adjustable Strap, $3k
Listing number: unknown
Seller ID: keturah_101
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252067351328
i appreciate it ^^


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peeweeteevii said:


> please authenticate this for me ) thank you
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Lux Double-Zip Tote Cobalt Blue w/Adjustable Strap, $3k
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller ID: keturah_101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252067351328
> i appreciate it ^^




Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## missfiggy

Peeweeteevii said:


> repost since i did it wrong
> please please help me if this is authentic? i appreciate it.
> Item Name: Prada Baby Blue Saffiano Medium lux tote
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller ID: ari-yan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Baby-Blue-Saffiano-Medium-lux-tote-/161804783363?hash=item25ac510f03
> thank you


 


Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are completely inadequate.  No way to authenticate this without proper photos as outlined in Page One/Post One of this thread.


 


Peeweeteevii said:


> i have asked for better picture but the seller wont provide. Thank you so much for your help


 
When I first saw the photos, even though they were utterly appalling, my instant gut reaction was that this bag is fake.  If the seller won't give you more detailed photos, then I think it is safe to assume that the bag is, indeed, fake.  The seller obviously does not want fine details to show, which would almost certainly identify the bag as fake.  Forget this one.


----------



## Starbucks311

Prada Psycho said:


> This was the kind of situation where the expression "Rode hard and put up wet" applies.  Poor bag!  It's authentic, but it's had a rough ride for sure!


Ha ha. Yes it has! Thanks so much Prada Psycho!
BTW...I LOVE your Ruger photo. I have 2 pups...1 is Bullet, the other is Ruger. Trigger passed away 2 yrs ago


----------



## Peeweeteevii

missfiggy said:


> When I first saw the photos, even though they were utterly appalling, my instant gut reaction was that this bag is fake.  If the seller won't give you more detailed photos, then I think it is safe to assume that the bag is, indeed, fake.  The seller obviously does not want fine details to show, which would almost certainly identify the bag as fake.  Forget this one.


thank you so much  i appreciate it


----------



## Chewchewsmom

Why is this $1350 Prada bag selling for $39? Please help he authenticate...

Prada Black Pebble Leather Vitello Daino Bridles Tote Purse
Item # 181846649193
Seller: wyat_corn
Measurements: Shoulder Strap Drop 7.5", Height 11, Width 13.5, Depth 4.25
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18184664919...98&_trkparms=gh1g=I181846649193.N35.S2.R2.TR4

Thhank you, Virginia


----------



## missfiggy

Chewchewsmom said:


> Why is this *$1350 Prada bag selling for $39*? Please help he authenticate...
> 
> Prada Black Pebble Leather Vitello Daino Bridles Tote Purse
> Item # 181846649193
> Seller: wyat_corn
> Measurements: Shoulder Strap Drop 7.5", Height 11, Width 13.5, Depth 4.25
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18184664919...98&_trkparms=gh1g=I181846649193.N35.S2.R2.TR4
> 
> Thhank you, Virginia


 
It's not selling at $39 - the auction is *starting at* $39.  I'm pretty sure it's fake too so it's not really worth $39.  Ignore it.


----------



## nvu1989

Please help me authenticate this Prada wallet
Item Name: Prada Wallet
Link: http://www.vinted.com/sh/clothes/15402770-authentic-vintage-prada-wallet
Comments: I looked at the R and see that it's not a straight line like fake ones have but I'm not sure about the Prada Milano in white silver inside the wallet. Plz help


----------



## Prada Psycho

nvu1989 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Prada wallet
> Item Name: Prada Wallet
> Link: http://www.vinted.com/sh/clothes/15402770-authentic-vintage-prada-wallet
> Comments: I looked at the R and see that it's not a straight line like fake ones have but I'm not sure about the Prada Milano in white silver inside the wallet. Plz help




It's fake, but that "R" is the least of its issues.


----------



## caseybaby

Please help authenticate. Thanks!!

Item Name: Prada Hobo Purse
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: 
Comments: Photos attached


----------



## missfiggy

caseybaby said:


> Please help authenticate. Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Hobo Purse
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments: Photos attached


 

Thank you for the EXCELLENT photos.  The bag is authentic.


----------



## cutacaper

hello,

I bought this just 4 days ago from an online seller. it's BN2541 tessuto-saffiano in Nero.

Kindly authenticate this as the seller told me they bought this in Prada outlet in Paju Korea.

thank you very much in advance 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21029032975/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20406377784/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20842237799/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20407964393/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019111232/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21028994195/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019075732/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21002755276/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21028991395/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019073272/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20840898990/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20841491550/in/album-72157655663615574/


----------



## missfiggy

cutacaper said:


> hello,
> 
> I bought this just 4 days ago from an online seller. it's BN2541 tessuto-saffiano in Nero.
> 
> Kindly authenticate this as the seller told me they bought this in Prada outlet in Paju Korea.
> 
> thank you very much in advance
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21029032975/in/dateposted-public/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20406377784/in/dateposted-public/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20842237799/in/dateposted-public/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20407964393/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019111232/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21028994195/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019075732/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21002755276/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21028991395/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/21019073272/in/dateposted-public/https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20840898990/in/dateposted-public/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/78256660@N00/20841491550/in/album-72157655663615574/


 

Seller is a liar - the bag is fake and did not come from any Prada outlet on this planet.  Get your money back.


----------



## cutacaper

missfiggy said:


> Seller is a liar - the bag is fake and did not come from any Prada outlet on this planet.  Get your money back.


oh my!

thank you very much for the help.

I was told that I will only get my money back if proven fake.

Which part of the bag is different from the genuine BN2541?


----------



## missfiggy

cutacaper said:


> oh my!
> 
> thank you very much for the help.
> 
> I was told that I will only get my money back if proven fake.
> 
> Which part of the bag is different from the genuine BN2541?


 

You will need to find out from the seller what proof they need.  Generally it will be a letter from an authentication agency.  If they require a letter from Prada, it will take months unfortunately.  The authentication agencies which I have used, and been extremely happy with, are Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com  Both of these chage a small fee but they will provide a letter which is accepted by both ebay and Paypal.

We do not give out any information here about what makes a bag fake.  We have found that many requests for authentications are made by counterfeiters posing as members here.  They are trying to find out what they have to do to make their fakes look more realistic.  So we do not give out any information which would help them.

PLEASE TELL ME WHICH ONLINE SELLER YOU BOUGHT THIS FROM.


----------



## cutacaper

missfiggy said:


> You will need to find out from the seller what proof they need.  Generally it will be a letter from an authentication agency.  If they require a letter from Prada, it will take months unfortunately.  The authentication agencies which I have used, and been extremely happy with, are Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com  Both of these chage a small fee but they will provide a letter which is accepted by both ebay and Paypal.
> 
> We do not give out any information here about what makes a bag fake.  We have found that many requests for authentications are made by counterfeiters posing as members here.  They are trying to find out what they have to do to make their fakes look more realistic.  So we do not give out any information which would help them.
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME WHICH ONLINE SELLER YOU BOUGHT THIS FROM.


I bought this bag from an instagram seller bagsoutlet.ph.


----------



## anasanfran

This would be my first Prada and not very knowledgeable yet. This bag has been for sale for a while so I'm doubting it because of the price. Could you help? Thank you SO MUCH!! All tPF authenticators are AWESOME!!!! And VERY MUCH appreciated!!  (and not just kissing booty either! haha)


*Item Name:* AUTH Prada Gaufre Tessuto Ruched Visone Sfumato BN1935 
*Listing number:* 262005958182
*Seller ID:* dancerunderstars
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/262005958182?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=truehttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## missfiggy

anasanfran said:


> This would be my first Prada and not very knowledgeable yet. This bag has been for sale for a while so I'm doubting it because of the price. Could you help? Thank you SO MUCH!! All tPF authenticators are AWESOME!!!! And VERY MUCH appreciated!!  (and not just kissing booty either! haha)
> 
> 
> *Item Name:* AUTH Prada Gaufre Tessuto Ruched Visone Sfumato BN1935
> *Listing number:* 262005958182
> *Seller ID:* dancerunderstars
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/262005958182?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


 

It's authentic and it's a beauty.  A little bit of wear on the corners but other than that it looks good.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anasanfran said:


> This would be my first Prada and not very knowledgeable yet. This bag has been for sale for a while so I'm doubting it because of the price. Could you help? Thank you SO MUCH!! All tPF authenticators are AWESOME!!!! And VERY MUCH appreciated!!  (and not just kissing booty either! haha)
> 
> 
> *Item Name:* AUTH Prada Gaufre* Tessuto *Ruched Visone Sfumato BN1935
> *Listing number:* 262005958182
> *Seller ID:* dancerunderstars
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/262005958182?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true





missfiggy said:


> It's authentic and it's a beauty.  A little bit of wear on the corners but other than that it looks good.





It's not Tessuto (nylon) though. That IS leather (lambskin usually).
Also, did you notice the seller is located in Russia?  I've never bought any designer items from Russia before,  but I know that it can get tricky with certain countries.  Just a cautionary note to check out the details of shipping, payments and such so you have a seamless transaction.


----------



## radodds

Good morning,
Can you please help me by authenticating this bag? Also, do you have any idea what year it might be from? I can get more pictures if you need more. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

radodds said:


> Good morning,
> Can you please help me by authenticating this bag? Also, do you have any idea what year it might be from? I can get more pictures if you need more. Thank you!




Format per page one, post one.


----------



## Peeweeteevii

Hi can someone please auth this prada bag for me thank you
name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Tote CAMMEO Dusty Pink Shoulder Bag  
Item number: unknown 
Seller:  nycsellersinc 
Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391244917745?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peeweeteevii said:


> Hi can someone please auth this prada bag for me thank you
> name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Tote CAMMEO Dusty Pink Shoulder Bag
> Item number: unknown
> Seller:  nycsellersinc
> Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391244917745?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## radodds

Prada Psycho said:


> Format per page one, post one.


 
This is not on a listing so I cannot fill out the format on page 1. Is there something else that you need? Thanks for the help


----------



## missfiggy

radodds said:


> Good morning,
> Can you please help me by authenticating this bag? Also, do you have any idea what year it might be from? I can get more pictures if you need more. Thank you!


 

Looks authentic.  It's from 2011.


----------



## minababe

can you help me on this one? 


thank you so much !!


----------



## Prada Psycho

minababe said:


> can you help me on this one?
> 
> 
> thank you so much !!




Format?


----------



## minababe

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?


 
oh god so sorry!


ebay 


link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171914305085?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: gritlind01
number: 171914305085


can you tell me if I can buy it? fast help would be great


----------



## Prada Psycho

minababe said:


> oh god so sorry!
> 
> 
> ebay
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171914305085?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: gritlind01
> number: 171914305085
> 
> 
> can you tell me if I can buy it? fast help would be great



Authentic.


----------



## minababe

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.


 
thank you so much !!


----------



## Msmanetti

PradaPsycho I have found 2 Prada Antik Cervo Drawstring bags on eBay, both in cacao, one from the USA, the other from Japan. The seller from the U.S. is claiming the Japan one is a fake though (in her item description). I can't be sure, can you run your eyes over them for me and say yay or nay? Both listings have many photos.

Item Name: Prada Cervo Antik Drawstring
Item Number: 181840001220
Seller ID: sagr4464 (from Brooklyn NY)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cervo-Antik-Drawstring-/181840001220

Item Name: AUTH PRADA BR3751 CERVO ANTIK CACAO BROWN Pebbled Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag GUC
Item Number: 281787553273
Seller ID: chatanko2003 (from Tokyo Japan)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-PRA...d-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-GUC-/281787553273

Thanks again xx


----------



## missfiggy

Msmanetti said:


> PradaPsycho I have found 2 Prada Antik Cervo Drawstring bags on eBay, both in cacao, one from the USA, the other from Japan. The seller from the U.S. is claiming the Japan one is a fake though (in her item description). I can't be sure, can you run your eyes over them for me and say yay or nay? Both listings have many photos.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Antik Drawstring
> Item Number: 181840001220
> Seller ID: sagr4464 (from Brooklyn NY)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cervo-Antik-Drawstring-/181840001220
> 
> Item Name: AUTH PRADA BR3751 CERVO ANTIK CACAO BROWN Pebbled Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag GUC
> Item Number: 281787553273
> Seller ID: chatanko2003 (from Tokyo Japan)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-PRA...d-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-GUC-/281787553273
> 
> Thanks again xx


 

Both look to be authentic and the seller from the US is mistaken on many of their points.


----------



## Msmanetti

Msmanetti said:


> PradaPsycho I have found 2 Prada Antik Cervo Drawstring bags on eBay, both in cacao, one from the USA, the other from Japan. The seller from the U.S. is claiming the Japan one is a fake though (in her item description). I can't be sure, can you run your eyes over them for me and say yay or nay? Both listings have many photos.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Antik Drawstring
> Item Number: 181840001220
> Seller ID: sagr4464 (from Brooklyn NY)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cervo-Antik-Drawstring-/181840001220
> 
> Item Name: AUTH PRADA BR3751 CERVO ANTIK CACAO BROWN Pebbled Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag GUC
> Item Number: 281787553273
> Seller ID: chatanko2003 (from Tokyo Japan)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-PRA...d-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-GUC-/281787553273
> 
> Thanks again xx


Thanks so much missfiggy, appreciate your quick reply. Now I'm either up for a bidding war or some major out of pocket $  thanks again xx


----------



## stacy_natalie

After searching through many bags which I gatger are fake I have found two on ebay that seem the most authentic to me, mainly based on fact they have the small tag with number inside. Neitger is black but I dont mind the tan color although it is used it doesnt appear too bad. Japan would ordinarily seem sketchy but I did buy one fendi from japan that I believe to be authentic. Anyway here goes....look forward to your feedback. 

Item name: Auth PRADA MiniBostonbag Brown Italy

listing #: 161811155853

seller name: smile8cojp

working link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161811155853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I am attaching additional photo that was emailed to me upon request.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Here is the other one. 

Item name:  prada vitello daino bauletto pebbled leather handbag brown made in italy *mint*

Listing #: 191669899740

Seller name: suzieq-usa

Working link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191669899740?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

stacy_natalie said:


> After searching through many bags which I gatger are fake I have found two on ebay that seem the most authentic to me, mainly based on fact they have the small tag with number inside. Neitger is black but I dont mind the tan color although it is used it doesnt appear too bad. Japan would ordinarily seem sketchy but I did buy one fendi from japan that I believe to be authentic. Anyway here goes....look forward to your feedback.
> 
> Item name: Auth PRADA MiniBostonbag Brown Italy
> 
> listing #: 161811155853
> 
> seller name: smile8cojp
> 
> working link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161811155853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I am attaching additional photo that was emailed to me upon request.


 

I would ALWAYS prefer to buy from Japan than just about anywhere else in the world for designer items.  Japan has very strict anti-counterfeiting laws and they are well policed.  Please GET OVER the interior little white tags.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - THEY HAVE SFA TO DO WITH AUTHENTICITY.

Sermon over...the bag looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

stacy_natalie said:


> Here is the other one.
> 
> Item name:  prada vitello daino bauletto pebbled leather handbag brown made in italy *mint*
> 
> Listing #: 191669899740
> 
> Seller name: suzieq-usa
> 
> Working link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191669899740?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

I'm not convinced that this one is authentic.  There were literally millions of these faked in the early 2000s and they keep turning up on ebay like a bad penny.


----------



## stacy_natalie

missfiggy said:


> I would ALWAYS prefer to buy from Japan than just about anywhere else in the world for designer items.  Japan has very strict anti-counterfeiting laws and they are well policed.  Please GET OVER the interior little white tags.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - THEY HAVE SFA TO DO WITH AUTHENTICITY.
> 
> Sermon over...the bag looks authentic.



Thank you. Not sure what SFA means but I get the gist. That being said I am wondering if a bag does not have the interior tag, would you say it is automatically not authentic?  Also, on the metal part of the "luggage tag" Is Prada Always engraved? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

stacy_natalie said:


> Thank you. Not sure what SFA means but I get the gist. That being said I am wondering if a bag does not have the interior tag, would you say it is automatically not authentic?  Also, on the metal part of the "luggage tag" Is Prada Always engraved? Thanks!




As *MissFiggy* said, ignore that silly, worn out old preoccupation with "The White Tag" and that it's presence or absence some how has a magical power to predict authenticity. It doesn't. Nor does engraving on the luggage tag. That varies by year, style and season.


That hopefully out of the way, the beige bag is authentic.  The dark brown bag is highly, and I do mean highly, suspicious.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> As *MissFiggy* said, ignore that silly, worn out old preoccupation with "The White Tag" and that it's presence or absence some how has a magical power to predict authenticity. It doesn't. Nor does engraving on the luggage tag. That varies by year, style and season.
> 
> 
> That hopefully out of the way, the beige bag is authentic.  The dark brown bag is highly, and I do mean highly, suspicious.




Thank You to both of you for sharing your opinion on these bags. Color wise I preferred the lighter tan anyway. Would you mind sharing with me your thoughts on the overall condition and appearance of the bag as well as the price? The One in post #1543. Thanks again, Stacy


----------



## stacy_natalie

Would love your opinion regarding the condition / appearance of this bag as well as price. I am referring to the tan one from Japan in posttt 1543.. Thanks!


----------



## stacy_natalie

missfiggy said:


> I would ALWAYS prefer to buy from Japan than just about anywhere else in the world for designer items.  Japan has very strict anti-counterfeiting laws and they are well policed.  Please GET OVER the interior little white tags.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - THEY HAVE SFA TO DO WITH AUTHENTICITY.
> 
> Sermon over...the bag looks authentic.





stacy_natalie said:


> Miss Figgy, I Would love your opinion regarding the condition / appearance of this bag as well as price. Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I don't think Quoted reply appeared correctly, Sorry if this post is a duplicate.I am referring to the bag in post #1543.


----------



## Prada Psycho

stacy_natalie said:


> Thank You to both of you for sharing your opinion on these bags. Color wise I preferred the lighter tan anyway. *Would you mind sharing with me your thoughts on the overall condition and appearance of the bag as well as the price? *The One in post #1543. Thanks again, Stacy




That's really not the purpose of this thread. This is for authentication only.


----------



## Hnguyen11

Hello everyone ! I'm new member , I hope you guys can help me out with this . I bought a prada bag from eBay . And I found there are some stitches error on the bag and tag . I wonder do u know there are any website that be verified authentic bags ? I'm willing to pay for fee . Thanks


----------



## Hnguyen11

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331633709479&globalID=EBAY-US 

I bought a bag from this seller . However , I found there are some error on the stitches , that can see obviously. I'm a new member , how can I post a picture with my comment . Please help , I'm appreciate.


----------



## Hnguyen11

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331633709479&globalID=EBAY-US 
I bought this and I found a lot of error on the stitches . Hopefully you guys can help me , if it is authentic , thanks a lot


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> That's really not the purpose of this thread. This is for authentication only.



I apologize, my bad. I am fairly new to all of this and authenticator on another forum decided to give me her two cents regarding color of bag and list price.  That's what made me think to inquire.  

Feel free to delete those posts. Should I post elsewhere or not at all? Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

stacy_natalie said:


> Thank You to both of you for sharing your opinion on these bags. Color wise I preferred the lighter tan anyway. Would you mind sharing with me your thoughts on the overall condition and appearance of the bag as well as the price? The One in post #1543. Thanks again, Stacy





stacy_natalie said:


> I apologize, my bad. I am fairly new to all of this and authenticator on another forum decided to give me her two cents regarding color of bag and list price.  That's what made me think to inquire.
> 
> Feel free to delete those posts. Should I post elsewhere or not at all? Thanks.



Part of why we don't discuss these questions is that it's entirely subjective. It completely up to you to decide if you think it's a fair price and in good condition.  Feel free to start a new thread on the main Prada subforum if you'd like input from other members.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Would you mind taking a look at this one. Auction ended be I purchased (prior to discovering this forum) but Was going to return bc I think fake.  Guess the old adage if it's too good to be true rings true  in this case but if you think I am incorrect and it is authentic please let me know before I send back. I am attaching additional photos. Thank you!

Item name: Auth prada black pebbled leather Prada embossed satchel bowler east west bag

Listing #: 252068128862

seller name: kokakola9

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252068128862?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

stacy_natalie said:


> Would you mind taking a look at this one. Auction ended be I purchased (prior to discovering this forum) but Was going to return bc I think fake.  Guess the old adage if it's too good to be true rings true  in this case but if you think I am incorrect and it is authentic please let me know before I send back. I am attaching additional photos. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Auth prada black pebbled leather Prada embossed satchel bowler east west bag
> 
> Listing #: 252068128862
> 
> seller name: kokakola9
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252068128862?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Hnguyen11 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331633709479&globalID=EBAY-US
> I bought this and I found a lot of error on the stitches . Hopefully you guys can help me , if it is authentic , thanks a lot


 

HAVE YOU READ POST #1 AS YOU ARE REQUESTED TO DO IN THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD???

Post #1 tells you what information you MUST provide to us and the correct format for this information.

IF YOU DO NOT HELP US, WE CANNOT HELP YOU.


----------



## cindytian

Could you help authenticate this bag:

Item name: Authentic PRADA Logos 2way Hand Bag Leather Pink Italy VTG Shoulder Strap R11006
Listing #: 262025213890
Seller name: brand_jfa
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...BZNQH44CeD8AU2ai62RTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

cindytian said:


> Could you help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name: Authentic PRADA Logos 2way Hand Bag Leather Pink Italy VTG Shoulder Strap R11006
> Listing #: 262025213890
> Seller name: brand_jfa
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...BZNQH44CeD8AU2ai62RTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Looks authentic


----------



## Msmanetti

MissFiggy, I missed out on the Cervo Antik from Japan &#128546;. Can you tell me if it was Nocciolo or Cacao in colour? Here was the link again: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-53470-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2FAUTH-PRADA-BR3571-CERVO-ANTIK-CACAO-BROWN-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-GUC-%2F281787553273


----------



## Justyne

Is there a paid authentication service for Prada handbags? Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

Justyne said:


> Is there a paid authentication service for Prada handbags? Thank you.


 
You can have bags authenticated by Prada but it is a very time consuming process and usually involves sending them the item.

There are many online authenticators who charge a range of fees between US$20 and US$500.

I have used two in the past and found them both to be reasonably priced and very accurate and they are both accepted by ebay and paypal in the event of an ebay dispute.

Fakespotters.com
Authenticate4U.com


----------



## Justyne

Thank you MissFiggy


----------



## missfiggy

Msmanetti said:


> MissFiggy, I missed out on the Cervo Antik from Japan &#55357;&#56866;. Can you tell me if it was Nocciolo or Cacao in colour? Here was the link again: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-53470-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2FAUTH-PRADA-BR3571-CERVO-ANTIK-CACAO-BROWN-Pebbled-Leather-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-GUC-%2F281787553273


 
As the link says CACAO, I can only presume that is the correct color of the bag.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Prada experts,

Good mornimg.

Will you please help me to authenticate ths bag?  Thank you!

Item name:   Origianl Prada Tasche. Prada BT0962 Pattina Leder Tasche. Brandneu
Item:#.          181857530753
SellerI.D.:      heymaning
Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/Origianl-Pr...&rk=2&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=181852866116#shpCntId


----------



## missfiggy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Prada experts,
> 
> Good mornimg.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate ths bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:   Origianl Prada Tasche. Prada BT0962 Pattina Leder Tasche. Brandneu
> Item:#.          181857530753
> SellerI.D.:      heymaning
> Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/Origianl-Pr...&rk=2&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=181852866116#shpCntId


 
Looks authentic and probably purchased at The Mall near Florence.


----------



## specduck

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here and recent bought a Prada coin pouch from TheRealReal.

I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether my purchase is authentic or not.

Here are the details:

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO COIN POUCH
Item number: PRA55293
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-accessories/wallets/prada-saffiano-coin-pouch-3

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

specduck said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and recent bought a Prada coin pouch from TheRealReal.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether my purchase is authentic or not.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO COIN POUCH
> Item number: PRA55293
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-accessories/wallets/prada-saffiano-coin-pouch-3
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




TheRealReal NEVER has enough photos and rarely any of good quality to be able to assess authenticity. That said, I've personally caught them with fakes on more than one occasion.  Tread cautiously.


----------



## Netminder1

I"m helping my wife clear out some of her older, pre-loved purses.  Can you tell me the "name" of these Prada purses and hopefully something about them.  All were purchased at the San Francisco boutique.  Thank you.

Black, very soft Nappa leather (?), SHW, tote:










Beige, off-white pebbled leather, Gold and silver HW, non-opening zipper all-around:














Burgundy, shiny, SWH, purplish, almost brownish, metallic:














Thank you!


----------



## Netminder1

All were purchased at the San Francisco Boutique.  Some more pics of the inside linings, tags, etc:

Burgundy Bag:









Black Bag:





Off White Bag:





Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Netminder1 said:


> All were purchased at the San Francisco Boutique.  Some more pics of the inside linings, tags, etc:
> 
> Burgundy Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off White Bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




This thread is for authentication requests only.


----------



## tabolove26

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic and probably purchased at The Mall near Florence.



Thank you!  Is it a outlet?


----------



## Justyne

Please help with authentication:

Item name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Tote Bag Hand Bag Leather Beige 10072398 
Listing #: 131594606538   
Seller name: brand-works
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-PR...ge-10072398-/131594606538?hash=item1ea3a657ca

Thanks you


----------



## missfiggy

tabolove26 said:


> Thank you!  Is it a outlet?


 
It's a mall full of outlet stores.  

https://www.themall.it/en/outlet-italy/homepage.html


----------



## missfiggy

Justyne said:


> Please help with authentication:
> 
> Item name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Tote Bag Hand Bag Leather Beige 10072398
> Listing #: 131594606538
> Seller name: brand-works
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-PR...ge-10072398-/131594606538?hash=item1ea3a657ca
> 
> Thanks you


 
This is the older style from before the major inrush of superfakes, however I am not totally convinced that it is actually authentic.  Wait and see what PP has to say.  This seller is usually good for authenticity and they will take the return if the item is found to be fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Please help with authentication:
> 
> Item name: Authentic PRADA Saffiano Tote Bag Hand Bag Leather Beige 10072398
> Listing #: 131594606538
> Seller name: brand-works
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-PR...ge-10072398-/131594606538?hash=item1ea3a657ca
> 
> Thanks you





missfiggy said:


> This is the older style from before the major inrush of superfakes, however I am not totally convinced that it is actually authentic.  Wait and see what PP has to say.  This seller is usually good for authenticity and they will take the return if the item is found to be fake.




The pictures forced me to the "Would PP buy this bag?" test. The answer is "no" but that doesn't mean it's fake. It means that based on the photos, there's no way to give a conclusive answer.


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures forced me to the "Would PP buy this bag?" test. The answer is "no" but that doesn't mean it's fake. It means that based on the photos, there's no way to give a conclusive answer.


Thank you both missfiggy and Prada Psycho. If you won't buy neither will I. I am looking for my first Prada and don't want to get burned. Thanks so much again ladies.


----------



## Justyne

Please help with authentication:

Item name: Authentic Prada Large Saffiano Top-Handle Bag                                                    
 Listing #: 252066736304   
Seller name: naeele-oqpfnz
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252066736304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pics from seller attached.

Thank you for your time


----------



## ilysukixD

Item name: PRADA Saffiano Vernice Tote Nero Black
Listing #: 93579
Seller name: Fashionphile
Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-vernice-tote-nero-black-93579

Please help authenticate Thank you!!!
I tried searching info for this bag under this name and I didn't find luck on that.


----------



## missfiggy

Justyne said:


> Please help with authentication:
> 
> Item name: Authentic Prada Large Saffiano Top-Handle Bag
> Listing #: 252066736304
> Seller name: naeele-oqpfnz
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252066736304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pics from seller attached.
> 
> Thank you for your time


 
Sorry but I have to give the same inconclusive answer.  Personally I would absolutely NOT purchase any Prada saffy tote from any secondary seller.  The fakes are just way too good to risk it.  There is no proof than any ebay seller could possibly give me to persuade me to buy from them.  Fraught with danger.


----------



## specduck

Prada Psycho said:


> TheRealReal NEVER has enough photos and rarely any of good quality to be able to assess authenticity. That said, I've personally caught them with fakes on more than one occasion.  Tread cautiously.



Thanks for the feedback! I will see if I can get clearer photos when I actually receive it!


----------



## lou123

Item Name:*Prada new black nylon cross body bag Listing number:221832086716 
Seller ID:*frontrow001
Link:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Prad...0068&clkid=8856866521086958410&_qi=RTM2063723 

Thank you xx


----------



## lou123

Item name Authentic Mini Prada bag in orange 
Listing number: 252067057046
Seller ID claudia_fashion 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...d=100204&rk=6&rkt=26&mehot=pp&sd=221871579447


----------



## missfiggy

lou123 said:


> Item Name:*Prada new black nylon cross body bag Listing number:221832086716
> Seller ID:*frontrow001
> Link:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Prad...0068&clkid=8856866521086958410&_qi=RTM2063723
> 
> Thank you xx


 


lou123 said:


> Item name Authentic Mini Prada bag in orange
> Listing number: 252067057046
> Seller ID claudia_fashion
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...d=100204&rk=6&rkt=26&mehot=pp&sd=221871579447


 

No 1 looks authentic
No 2 is probably ok but I would like to see the card


----------



## Justyne

missfiggy said:


> Sorry but I have to give the same inconclusive answer.  Personally I would absolutely NOT purchase any Prada saffy tote from any secondary seller.  The fakes are just way too good to risk it.  There is no proof than any ebay seller could possibly give me to persuade me to buy from them.  Fraught with danger.


Thank you missfiggy


----------



## eileenqx

Hi anyone could help? 
NAME: PINK TOTE PRADA BAG
ID: 201422817272
SELLER:	misspwwagx
LINK:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-han...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prada Psycho

eileenqx said:


> Hi anyone could help?
> NAME: PINK TOTE PRADA BAG
> ID: 201422817272
> SELLER:    misspwwagx
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-han...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Did you win this?


----------



## eileenqx

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you win this?



Yes, I did , but not pay yet. Start to worry authority. 
and I am still not sure if this is CAMMEO colour in the biggest size which has trips. Can not remember the style number is BN2274? 
tHANKS


----------



## Prada Psycho

eileenqx said:


> Yes, I did , but not pay yet. Start to worry authority.
> and I am still not sure if this is CAMMEO colour in the biggest size which has trips. Can not remember the style number is BN2274?
> tHANKS




It's fake, but you're still obligated to pay unless the seller allows you to back out.  Placing a bid is a legal contract.  In the future: ******************, bid second.


----------



## eileenqx

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fake, but you're still obligated to pay unless the seller allows you to back out.  Placing a bid is a legal contract.  In the future, ******************, bid second.



Thank u so much. May I ask how can see it is fake? 
The seller said is 100% authentic Prada handbag, she said she bought from prada website...


----------



## Prada Psycho

eileenqx said:


> Thank u so much. May I ask how can see it is fake?
> *The seller said is 100% authentic Prada handbag, she said she bought from prada website..*.




She's lying.  If she bought it from a website, it was a website that sells fake Pradas.


----------



## eileenqx

Prada Psycho said:


> She's lying.  If she bought it from a website, it was a website that sells fake Pradas.



I feel the stitching is a bit mess, seems have a extra stitching on the side of bag.  
I can not zoom in to see 'R' or bottom button. 
The certificate card is a bit far to see clearly, but seems no hand writing on it.
She can not answer me the model and colour name exactly and she has relisted this bag for 3 times already (all buyer did not pay) 
 I am also the seller, i never sell fake items. I thought it is forbidden to sell fake on ebay,seems not true. I saw so many fake hermes and Tiffany on ebay as well. 
This is my first bid on prada item... I am still learning there. lol


----------



## missfiggy

eileenqx said:


> I feel the stitching is a bit mess, seems have a extra stitching on the side of bag.
> I can not zoom in to see 'R' or bottom button.
> The certificate card is a bit far to see clearly, but seems no hand writing on it.
> She can not answer me the model and colour name exactly and she has relisted this bag for 3 times already (all buyer did not pay)
> I am also the seller, i never sell fake items. I thought it is forbidden to sell fake on ebay,seems not true. I saw so many fake hermes and Tiffany on ebay as well.
> This is my first bid on prada item... I am still learning there. lol


 

Please, for the future, DO NOT MENTION SPECIFICS about why you think something is fake.  We don't give out any hints because we know that this thread is used by counterfeiters.  They read our replies and use the information to make their fakes look more realistic.

Also don't worry about the letter "R".  It changes on every style with every season.

If you feel that you should not pay for a fake, then it is possible to engage an authentication agency who will confirm that the bag is fake just from the ebay listing photos.  They will charge you a fee but their letter is accepted by ebay and paypal in the event of any dispute over authenticity.  The agencies I have used happily are Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com

Or you could just tell the seller that they have breached English and international laws, as well as ebay's rules by listing a fake, and report the item to ebay.  If possible, leave negative feedback for the seller to warn others.


----------



## eileenqx

missfiggy said:


> Please, for the future, DO NOT MENTION SPECIFICS about why you think something is fake.  We don't give out any hints because we know that this thread is used by counterfeiters.  They read our replies and use the information to make their fakes look more realistic.
> 
> Also don't worry about the letter "R".  It changes on every style with every season.
> 
> If you feel that you should not pay for a fake, then it is possible to engage an authentication agency who will confirm that the bag is fake just from the ebay listing photos.  They will charge you a fee but their letter is accepted by ebay and paypal in the event of any dispute over authenticity.  The agencies I have used happily are Authenticate4U.com and Fakespotters.com
> 
> Or you could just tell the seller that they have breached English and international laws, as well as ebay's rules by listing a fake, and report the item to ebay.  If possible, leave negative feedback for the seller to warn others.



Thanks for this very usefull tips. 
This 2 sites are very good and not expensive to obtain statement. 
Yes, I always report fake items which I saw on ebay. 
Sometimes if cancel fake items, seller like to ask why you think is fake, I feel they try to gain the opinion from people.
I sent message to seller to provide more details pics. 
However, ebay just told me they removed this list and I do not need to do anything now. 
I guess many people reported it.


----------



## Jesswin79

Please could somebody help me authenticate this bag? Thanks

Listing number
221876927862

Seller id
hinnakhanbutt

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ombre-Handbag-/221876927862?nav=SEARCH

I have asked for further pics. They have been added below. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jesswin79 said:


> Please could somebody help me authenticate this bag? Thanks
> 
> Listing number
> 221876927862
> 
> Seller id
> hinnakhanbutt
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ombre-Handbag-/221876927862?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I have asked for further pics. They have been added below. Thank you
> View attachment 3124683
> View attachment 3124684
> View attachment 3124685
> View attachment 3124686
> View attachment 3124691




Authentic.


----------



## Kat12trina23

Hi! This is my first post so if I make some mistakes, my apologies. 

Item: Prada Saffiano Ametista Leather Zip Around Wallet
Listing no: No listing number. Found this through craigslist.
Seller: Thru CL
Link: I'm providing pictures as the CL post got deleted already

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image1.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image3.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image6.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image2.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image4.jpg

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## missfiggy

Kat12trina23 said:


> Hi! This is my first post so if I make some mistakes, my apologies.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Ametista Leather Zip Around Wallet
> Listing no: No listing number. Found this through craigslist.
> Seller: Thru CL
> Link: I'm providing pictures as the CL post got deleted already
> 
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image1.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image3.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image6.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image2.jpg
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4/trina1223/image4.jpg
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 
These wallets are well counterfeited and appear on all secondary market sites by the million.  From the photos it is impossible to say whether it is authentic or not.  Seriously, save your $$ and buy direct from Prada.  That way you will know for sure that you have the real thing.


----------



## Kat12trina23

Thank you!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Hi all,

Can someone please help me authenticate the following item? If you need additional pictures, please let me know so I can make the inquiry to the seller. This is on sale on postmark so unfortunately I don't have the item number.

Item Name: Prada nylon wristlet
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: mmargcarroll
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-PRADA-Black-Nylon-Wristlet-Clutch-Purse-549e3cc13a3efc6c7011481e

Thanks in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

Sunnydqt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate the following item? If you need additional pictures, please let me know so I can make the inquiry to the seller. This is on sale on postmark so unfortunately I don't have the item number.
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon wristlet
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: mmargcarroll
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-PRADA-Black-Nylon-Wristlet-Clutch-Purse-549e3cc13a3efc6c7011481e
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
This looks authentic from the very limited pictures.  However my suspicious hackles always rise when a seller says that they received two of an identical object as a gift.  Beware that this is not a bait and switch where you are shown an authentic item but sent a fake.  I'd be asking for many many more photos, particularly of the interior.


----------



## sxc.72

Hi 

I purchased this last week and it is a second-hand.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Model: BN1802
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Purchase year: 2011

Can someone please authenticate this?

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1366_zpscbt07aus.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1364_zps7egzvkxr.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1363_zpsbyw50xqo.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1362_zpskqagz5un.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1361_zpsq8epjuxt.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1360_zpspjc2xyy4.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz11/sharonshea_xo/IMG_1365_zpsuwfznkuo.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## marinlove

Item Name: PRADA SATCHEL
Item Number:  PRA57510
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/prada-satchel-163-164

Comments: I googled everywhere to see if I could find this bag's model and was not able to find a Prada bag with this kind of handles (stitched on the bag's body). Can someone help me?


----------



## Mom to a peanut

I'm looking at a Prada purse for sale on Tradesy, and was wondering if someone could tell me if they think it is a fake. Here is a link to the bag: 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-nylon-tote-bag-black-5556496/

Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

*deleted*


----------



## Mom to a peanut

Found one more I was unsure of, also for sale on Tradesy, and wanted to get someone's opinion about its authenticity. Thank you so much!
Here is a link to the bag:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-nylon-shoulder-bag-black-5446705/?tref=closet


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




.


----------



## Mom to a peanut

Prada Psycho said:


> .


If this was geared towards me, I'm sorry - I'm new on this site and am still learning how to navigate through the forums.
Thank you for sending this.


----------



## sxc.72

Hi 

I purchased this last week and it is a second-hand.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Model: BN1802
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Purchase year: 2011

Can someone please authenticate this?

http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pscbt07aus.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps7egzvkxr.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psbyw50xqo.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pskqagz5un.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psq8epjuxt.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pspjc2xyy4.jpg
http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psuwfznkuo.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

sxc.72 said:


> Hi
> 
> I purchased this last week and it is a second-hand.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
> Model: BN1802
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Purchase year: 2011
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pscbt07aus.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps7egzvkxr.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psbyw50xqo.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pskqagz5un.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psq8epjuxt.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...pspjc2xyy4.jpg
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/z...psuwfznkuo.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
Links aren't working.  Have you read post #1 which specifies the photos we need???


----------



## sxc.72

missfiggy said:


> Links aren't working.  Have you read post #1 which specifies the photos we need???


Hi Thank you for your reply.

I used public settings on photobucket. 

I am not sure why it isn't working.

I can share my dropbox link to all the pictures 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pqlo9zgv8r5p4xp/AABJ7fnWuIqqsWFgHi-dxvA1a?dl=0


----------



## missfiggy

sxc.72 said:


> Hi Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I used public settings on photobucket.
> 
> I am not sure why it isn't working.
> 
> I can share my dropbox link to all the pictures
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pqlo9zgv8r5p4xp/AABJ7fnWuIqqsWFgHi-dxvA1a?dl=0


 

Looks authentic.


----------



## sxc.72

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you for your reply! Does the PRADA logo's A look dodgy to you? It is a little tilted


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item Name: Prada 1N1864 
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: mightymama
Link: NA
Comments: Pictures are taken by me.

REALLY APPRECIATE!!


----------



## ross16i16

Hello all, im new to all of this but looking for a gift for my wife for our fist wedding anniversary.

Many thanks

Item name:  PRADA Shopping Saffiano Soft Tote Top Handle - Shoulder Bag BR5134 2A4B Argilla
Listing number:  191688391187
Seller ID: G.D Luxury
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Sho...A4B-Argilla-/191688391187?hash=item2ca184ba13

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ross16i16 said:


> Hello all, im new to all of this but looking for a gift for my wife for our fist wedding anniversary.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item name:  PRADA Shopping Saffiano Soft Tote Top Handle - Shoulder Bag BR5134 2A4B Argilla
> Listing number:  191688391187
> Seller ID: G.D Luxury
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Sho...A4B-Argilla-/191688391187?hash=item2ca184ba13
> 
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.



I'm seeing a lot of bothersome details.  *MissFiggy*, are you seeing them, too? Could just be the quality of the photos, but I'm not ready to give it thumbs up.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Prada 1N1864
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: mightymama
> Link: NA
> Comments: Pictures are taken by me.
> 
> REALLY APPRECIATE!!



WOndering if this was missed? Or do I need to provide more pictures? Just received it from the seller and like to be sure it is authentic before using.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## ross16i16

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm seeing a lot of bothersome details.  *MissFiggy*, are you seeing them, too? Could just be the quality of the photos, but I'm not ready to give it thumbs up.


 
Ok thanks for the imput so far.

I have recieved a message back from the seller who garentees this to be authentic. Even states they are happy for me to find my local Prada store and get them to authenticate or I will recieve a full refund.

Any more feedback is very much appreciated though.


----------



## Mylinh pham

Dear all,
I recently purchased this wallet from a friend of mine. And this is my first Prada wallet. After looking at the hardware and the stitching, the feeling about this wallet doesn't seem right. Can you please help authenticate this one? BTW, she bought it in France.
Item name: Antic Soft Meta
Item code: 1M1132
Color: Turchese

Detail pictures are saved in my dropbox link below.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/334imu2zdxr15dc/AADUGD3fWQfhWOIcPFKEzH47a?dl=0

Thanks so much for your help,

Linh


----------



## Peeweeteevii

hi please authenticate this for me i really appreciate it )
item name : PRADA Saffiano Lux Double Zip Small Mini Peonia BN2316 Tote Crossbody Pink
item number: unknown 
seller : rhellzz 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi.../221886449150?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123
thank you so much


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I was wondering if the expertise of the Prada authenticators can help to authenticate this bag for me.  

Item Name: Prada Vela Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 201426534095
Seller ID: 689sherri (496)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201426534095
Comments: This Prada Bag looks genuine to me but I am not an expert and would appreciate your input. 
Thank you.


----------



## mdevie

Please authenticate this Prada Saffiano - looking forward to confirmation before purchase!

Item BN1786


----------



## missfiggy

ross16i16 said:


> Hello all, im new to all of this but looking for a gift for my wife for our fist wedding anniversary.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item name:  PRADA Shopping Saffiano Soft Tote Top Handle - Shoulder Bag BR5134 2A4B Argilla
> Listing number:  191688391187
> Seller ID: G.D Luxury
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Sho...A4B-Argilla-/191688391187?hash=item2ca184ba13
> 
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.


 


Prada Psycho said:


> I'm seeing a lot of bothersome details.  *MissFiggy*, are you seeing them, too? Could just be the quality of the photos, but I'm not ready to give it thumbs up.


 
I'm not convinced that this is authentic either, and more so when I see that AF "authenticated" it.  There are definitely a couple of worrying aspects.


----------



## missfiggy

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Prada 1N1864
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: mightymama
> Link: NA
> Comments: Pictures are taken by me.
> 
> REALLY APPRECIATE!!


 
Might be authentic, but it is impossible to tell just from photos.  Every style of nylon Prada has been skilfully faked and sold worldwide by the millions.  I just would not buy any Prada from the secondary market nowadays.


----------



## missfiggy

Mylinh pham said:


> Dear all,
> I recently purchased this wallet from a friend of mine. And this is my first Prada wallet. After looking at the hardware and the stitching, the feeling about this wallet doesn't seem right. Can you please help authenticate this one? BTW, she bought it in France.
> Item name: Antic Soft Meta
> Item code: 1M1132
> Color: Turchese
> 
> Detail pictures are saved in my dropbox link below.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/334imu2zdxr15dc/AADUGD3fWQfhWOIcPFKEzH47a?dl=0
> 
> Thanks so much for your help,
> 
> Linh


 
Nothing screaming fake but then again, wallets are so well faked that it is impossible to tell 100% just from photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic either, and more so _*when I see that AF "authenticated" it.*_  There are definitely a couple of worrying aspects.





I totally did not see that. I only looked at the photos at the top of the listing.  Had I seen that I'd have been more than just a little bit concerned.


----------



## blessedXYZ

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic, but it is impossible to tell just from photos.  Every style of nylon Prada has been skilfully faked and sold worldwide by the millions.  I just would not buy any Prada from the secondary market nowadays.



I see I see. 
Really appreciate you looking at it missfiggy&#65281;


----------



## Mylinh pham

Thanks missfiggy
Is it possible with Prada when the logo is not aligned to the pointed shape of the stitching? The logo is a bit to the left of the wallet, not center.


----------



## missfiggy

ross16i16 said:


> Ok thanks for the imput so far.
> 
> I have recieved a message back from the seller who garentees this to be authentic. Even states they are happy for me to find my local Prada store and get them to authenticate or I will recieve a full refund.
> 
> Any more feedback is very much appreciated though.


 
Prada sales staff are not permitted to authenticate.


----------



## missfiggy

Mylinh pham said:


> Thanks missfiggy
> Is it possible with Prada when the logo is not aligned to the pointed shape of the stitching? The logo is a bit to the left of the wallet, not center.


 
As I said - I see nothing that makes me think it's fake.


----------



## Mylinh pham

Thanks Missfiggy for your super quick reply 

Wish you have a nice day


----------



## ross16i16

Prada Psycho said:


> I totally did not see that. I only looked at the photos at the top of the listing.  Had I seen that I'd have been more than just a little bit concerned.


 


missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic either, and more so when I see that AF "authenticated" it.  There are definitely a couple of worrying aspects.


 
Many thanks Prada Psycho and missfiggy for your assistance on this.

Guess the search continues


----------



## Peeweeteevii

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, fake and fake some more.


Thank you soo much i appreciated it ))


----------



## specduck

specduck said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and recent bought a Prada coin pouch from TheRealReal.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether my purchase is authentic or not.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO COIN POUCH
> Item number: PRA55293
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-accessories/wallets/prada-saffiano-coin-pouch-3
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi everyone,

I've received the items and took additional photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2ksu3yx29ycyf4x/AACF_XlwlnW4Zs6hy-1h2LGra?dl=0

Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this coin pouch now with the additional photos?

Thank you so much you guys!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hi Ladies.. Can you please look at this bag for me... 
My eyes are NOT well these days, and I am not trusting my skills..  

I appreciate your help on this... 


Item Name: *Prada Tessuto Gaufre Satchel/cross body Nylon/ Leather handbag *

Listing number: 111767624592
Seller ID:  98northny

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tessuto-Gaufre-Satchel-cross-body-Nylon-Leather-handbag-/111767624592?hash=item1a05de9b90&nma=true&si=7McljOnKd1FbLKJurALInc09J3k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 Comments:   It is paid for.. I am just double checking this for a friend to confirm.  





Thank you again for your help...


----------



## Prada Psycho

JustAgUrL said:


> Hi Ladies.. Can you please look at this bag for me...
> My eyes are NOT well these days, and I am not trusting my skills..
> 
> I appreciate your help on this...
> Item Name: *Prada Tessuto Gaufre Satchel/cross body Nylon/ Leather handbag *
> Listing number: 111767624592
> Seller ID:  98northny
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tessuto-Gaufre-Satchel-cross-body-Nylon-Leather-handbag-/111767624592?hash=item1a05de9b90&nma=true&si=7McljOnKd1FbLKJurALInc09J3k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Comments:   It is paid for.. I am just double checking this for a friend to confirm.
> Thank you again for your help...




Looks fine!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine!




Thank you!!!! Gracias.... You ROCK!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you!!!! Gracias.... You ROCK!!!


----------



## Peeweeteevii

haii ladies  if you could spare a minute of  your time to help me authenticate this bag, I'm really grateful and appreciate your for help sorry for the trouble thank you once again ^^
item name : PRADA Saffiano Lux Double Zip Small Mini Peonia BN2316 Tote Crossbody Pink
item number: unknown 
seller : rhellzz 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi.../221886449150?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123
im new at this therefore im really sorry if my post is wrong not stated correctly. Sincerely thank you so much[/QUOTE]


----------



## Loulou2015

PRADA Lambskin Tessuto Nylon Tassel Shoulder Bag Nero Black
Item#: BW84062
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-lambskin-tessuto-nylon-tassel-shoulder-bag-nero-black-84062

Comments: Dear Experts, Your assistance would be greatly appreciated in authenticating my very first Prada bag purchase. I can post more photos if needed when I receive the bag as I just purchased it but I hope there are enough on the website. Thanks very much for your help in advance!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peeweeteevii said:


> haii ladies  if you could spare a minute of  your time to help me authenticate this bag, I'm really grateful and appreciate your for help sorry for the trouble thank you once again ^^
> item name : PRADA Saffiano Lux Double Zip Small Mini Peonia BN2316 Tote Crossbody Pink
> item number: unknown
> seller : rhellzz
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi.../221886449150?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123
> im new at this therefore im really sorry if my post is wrong not stated correctly. Sincerely thank you so much




The auction has ended. Did you buy it?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loulou2015 said:


> PRADA Lambskin Tessuto Nylon Tassel Shoulder Bag Nero Black
> Item#: BW84062
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-lambskin-tessuto-nylon-tassel-shoulder-bag-nero-black-84062
> 
> Comments: Dear Experts, Your assistance would be greatly appreciated in authenticating my very first Prada bag purchase. I can post more photos if needed when I receive the bag as I just purchased it but I hope there are enough on the website. Thanks very much for your help in advance!!




I'm thinking it's OK, but there's a couple of details that are throwing me.   When you get the bag, post a good, clear close up, angled photo of both the outside triangle Prada tag and the inside rectangle Prada Milano tag.   Be sure to quote your original post and this reply so I'll be able to reference it.


----------



## Loulou2015

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's OK, but there's a couple of details that are throwing me.   When you get the bag, post a good, clear close up, angled photo of both the outside triangle Prada tag and the inside rectangle Prada Milano tag.   Be sure to quote your original post and this reply so I'll be able to reference it.


Thanks so much!!--I will do!


----------



## celinex

Item Name: Prada leather purse
Listing number: 371431695744
Seller ID: lislis.ebsork0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-lea...caxkCzz6PlxbZu1lNtOnI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I have already bought this, but just want to know whether it is real, and therefore will use it or not.I tried to read all over about authenticating and my main concern is the lining which appears to be an interesting swirly pattern. Here is a link to more photos I have taken: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3y6ptkyw4nkb3ie/AAC1YPRXjSJX0JkXxJu-gCZca?dl=0

Many thanks!!


----------



## Peeweeteevii

Prada Psycho said:


> The auction has ended. Did you buy it?


hai thank you for the reply no i didnt buy it yet, i made an offer for it but didnt pay untill i get you ladies opinion first  are you able to view the picture still even if the listed have end? Will it be ok to post the picture up here directly?
thank you for answering me


----------



## specduck

specduck said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and recent bought a Prada coin pouch from TheRealReal.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out whether my purchase is authentic or not.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO COIN POUCH
> Item number: PRA55293
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-accessories/wallets/prada-saffiano-coin-pouch-3
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!





Prada Psycho said:


> TheRealReal NEVER has enough photos and rarely any of good quality to be able to assess authenticity. That said, I've personally caught them with fakes on more than one occasion.  Tread cautiously.





specduck said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've received the items and took additional photos here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2ksu3yx29ycyf4x/AACF_XlwlnW4Zs6hy-1h2LGra?dl=0
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this coin pouch now with the additional photos?
> 
> Thank you so much you guys!



Hi everyone!

Did I do something wrong to warrant my post from being ignored? If I did, I'm really sorry! I'm still new here and trying to figure things out! I did think I posted/gave details and the necessary photos in the correct format though, so if I made a mistake, please tell me how to improve! I'm still learning 

But I would really be grateful if someone could help me out with this purchase because I only have a few days left before I can return it if it turns out to be fake 

P.S. I think it's more of a key pouch than a coin pouch, but I'm not sure.

Thank you!!!


----------



## missfiggy

specduck said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did I do something wrong to warrant my post from being ignored? If I did, I'm really sorry! I'm still new here and trying to figure things out! I did think I posted/gave details and the necessary photos in the correct format though, so if I made a mistake, please tell me how to improve! I'm still learning
> 
> But I would really be grateful if someone could help me out with this purchase because I only have a few days left before I can return it if it turns out to be fake
> 
> P.S. I think it's more of a key pouch than a coin pouch, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you!!!


 

You weren't ignored - if you read post #1 you will see that it is not compulsory for every item to receive an authentication.  There are many reasons for this and one of them is that we do not live here.  We are volunteers who provide this FREE service, on our OWN FREE TIME, when we have that time.  It is also possible that someone is taking the extra time to do some deeper research into a specific item.  And it is equally possible that none of the authenticators is familiar with the item.  Which is the case with your item.  I have spent time researching because the item looks to be too old for several of the features.

If it is authentic it is well over 30 years old, however I very much doubt that it is actually authentic.

NOW GO AND READ POST #1 fully.


----------



## missfiggy

celinex said:


> Item Name: Prada leather purse
> Listing number: 371431695744
> Seller ID: lislis.ebsork0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-lea...caxkCzz6PlxbZu1lNtOnI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I have already bought this, but just want to know whether it is real, and therefore will use it or not.I tried to read all over about authenticating and my main concern is the lining which appears to be an interesting swirly pattern. Here is a link to more photos I have taken: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3y6ptkyw4nkb3ie/AAC1YPRXjSJX0JkXxJu-gCZca?dl=0
> 
> Many thanks!!


 
Nothing in the photos makes me think it's fake, however it is impossible to be 100% sure of any of these small items.  They are generally extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## missfiggy

Peeweeteevii said:


> haii ladies  if you could spare a minute of  your time to help me authenticate this bag, I'm really grateful and appreciate your for help sorry for the trouble thank you once again ^^
> item name : PRADA Saffiano Lux Double Zip Small Mini Peonia BN2316 Tote Crossbody Pink
> item number: unknown
> seller : rhellzz
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi.../221886449150?ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123
> im new at this therefore im really sorry if my post is wrong not stated correctly. Sincerely thank you so much


[/QUOTE]

Literally millions of these fakes around on the secondary market and most of them are extremely good fakes.  Having said that, there is nothing in the photos which makes me think this is fake.


----------



## Peeweeteevii

Literally millions of these fakes around on the secondary market and most of them are extremely good fakes.  Having said that, there is nothing in the photos which makes me think this is fake.[/QUOTE]
thank you so much for your insight missfiggy )) you are awesome ^^
hopefully its not a super good good fake lol


----------



## celinex

missfiggy said:


> Nothing in the photos makes me think it's fake, however it is impossible to be 100% sure of any of these small items.  They are generally extremely well faked nowadays.



Thanks for this! Is it true that not all purse interior linings will have the prada all over lining?


----------



## missfiggy

celinex said:


> Thanks for this! Is it true that not all purse interior linings will have the prada all over lining?


 

We do not give out specifics on this thread.  My original reply stands.


----------



## celinex

missfiggy said:


> We do not give out specifics on this thread.  My original reply stands.



Oo I see, thanks!


----------



## homme1

If anyone could please help me out on authenticating this bag it would be greatly appreciated!  I purchased this bag for my wife but I think its a fake.  One of my female colleagues at work told me this is the go to site for designer bags.

If anyone needs more pictures to tell if the bag is fake or not I can take more.  I just don't want to hand over a fake bag to my wife she is gonna get pissed 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

homme1 said:


> If anyone could please help me out on authenticating this bag it would be greatly appreciated!  I purchased this bag for my wife but I think its a fake.  One of my female colleagues at work told me this is the go to site for designer bags.
> 
> If anyone needs more pictures to tell if the bag is fake or not I can take more.  I just don't want to hand over a fake bag to my wife she is gonna get pissed
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!




Format?


----------



## homme1

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?


It was purchased at a consignment store, not on ebay. Unfortunately, I don't know the name of the bag.


----------



## gordomom

Hi there, 

I found this pair of Linea Rossa capris and am wondering if someone can take a look to let me know if they're real. They are not from eBay and photos were taken by me of the item in my possession.

There doesn't appear to be a material tag, just the tags shown in the photos.

Please let me know if you need other photos. 

Thanks in advance!

[URL=http://s1137.photobucket.com/u...-4AA4-89B9-BB07BD173738_zpsgzcxzuik.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://s1137.photobucket.com/u...-4714-8182-7BCEA76F6406_zpssczqkmqm.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://s1137.photobucket.com/u...-472F-9A9C-4955DB00255D_zpsezqjjmbs.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://s1137.photobucket.com/u...-4917-85F4-B5548DDE7C29_zpsst8wfcpb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://s1137.photobucket.com/u...-4593-B9E3-B76EB4C9248E_zpsm4e2ggmb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## yeecheetan

Hi ladies,


Please assist to authenticate this prada tessuto soft calf shopping bag from Reebonz.  The bag is made in Romania instead of Italy.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## yeecheetan

continue....


----------



## missfiggy

homme1 said:


> If anyone could please help me out on authenticating this bag it would be greatly appreciated!  I purchased this bag for my wife but I think its a fake.  One of my female colleagues at work told me this is the go to site for designer bags.
> 
> If anyone needs more pictures to tell if the bag is fake or not I can take more.  I just don't want to hand over a fake bag to my wife she is gonna get pissed
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


 
Looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

yeecheetan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Please assist to authenticate this prada tessuto soft calf shopping bag from Reebonz.  The bag is made in Romania instead of Italy.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 


yeecheetan said:


> continue....


 
Looks authentic.  Prada is made in Romania, Turkey, China, India, Africa and elsewhere.  Very little is now made in Italy.


----------



## yeecheetan

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Prada is made in Romania, Turkey, China, India, Africa and elsewhere.  Very little is now made in Italy.



Thanks Missfiggy for your prompt reply! Clear my doubts now


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Prada is made in Romania, Turkey, China, India, Africa and elsewhere.  Very little is now made in Italy.




Add Spain to the list, too.


----------



## gordomom

Hi - I'm reposting these because I checked via my laptop and was not able to see the images I posted yesterday (can see them from the app). Hopefully this will work better this time. Sorry for the multiple posts!

These were not from an auction and the photos were taken by me of the item in my possession. The stitching on the left of the labels looks a bit off, so it had me wondering. The workmanship elsewhere is immaculate though.

Thanks in advance! 

























http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## louisfanatic

Can anyone help me with this belt and let me know if this is ok:
(AUTH PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt)


Item Name: PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt

Item Number: 201431706388

Seller ID: linda*s***stuff (549778 )

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201431706388?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic or Not ?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

gordomom said:


> Hi - I'm reposting these because I checked via my laptop and was not able to see the images I posted yesterday (can see them from the app). Hopefully this will work better this time. Sorry for the multiple posts!
> 
> These were not from an auction and the photos were taken by me of the item in my possession. The stitching on the left of the labels looks a bit off, so it had me wondering. The workmanship elsewhere is immaculate though.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

Clothing goes here please:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## missfiggy

louisfanatic said:


> Can anyone help me with this belt and let me know if this is ok:
> (AUTH PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt)
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt
> 
> Item Number: 201431706388
> 
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff (549778 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201431706388?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic or Not ?
> Thank you in advance.


 
Clothing here please:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## gordomom

missfiggy said:


> Clothing here please:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html



Thank you, missfiggy! I will repost it there.


----------



## Danaqt

*Item Name*:  PRADA Saffiano Leather Vernice Patent Top-Handle 
*number:*171933393376
*Seller ID:* simpe-charl
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PRADA-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments:* I have won the listing already. Any input on the bags authenticity would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

Danaqt said:


> *Item Name*:  PRADA Saffiano Leather Vernice Patent Top-Handle
> *number:*171933393376
> *Seller ID:* simpe-charl
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PRADA-Gray-Nero-Saffiano-Leather-Vernice-Patent-Top-Handle-Crossbody-/171933393376?nma=true&si=5de9PmOxr1eJecVJccSe4YPBK9U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments:* I have won the listing already. Any input on the bags authenticity would be greatly appreciated.


 
The rule here is AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.  Once you have won you are legally obliged to pay the seller.

So now I'm going to make an exception to the rule and save you one helluva lot of time, trouble, hassle and despair.  The bag is as fake as I've ever seen.  Now you have to negotiate your own way out of paying or accept a non payment strike.  Advising the seller that they have committed a criminal offense of fraud and a breach of ebay's listing rules might be a good place to start.


----------



## Danaqt

missfiggy said:


> The rule here is AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.  Once you have won you are legally obliged to pay the seller.
> 
> So now I'm going to make an exception to the rule and save you one helluva lot of time, trouble, hassle and despair.  The bag is as fake as I've ever seen.  Now you have to negotiate your own way out of paying or accept a non payment strike.  Advising the seller that they have committed a criminal offense of fraud and a breach of ebay's listing rules might be a good place to start.


Dear missfiggy,
You rock!
May the universe repay your kindness. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Suzaina

Name:Tan Prada Saffiano Tote Purse
Seller: Kris-Loos
Id#: 
221893373844
  Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-Purse-/221893373844?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123















Rcvd add'l pics from seller. Please help authenticate this prada bag.
Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Suzaina said:


> Name:Tan Prada Saffiano Tote Purse
> Seller: Kris-Loos
> Id#:
> 221893373844
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-Purse-/221893373844?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rcvd add'l pics from seller. Please help authenticate this prada bag.
> Thanks




Fake, fake and fake some more. Not even a good one at that.


----------



## Roche

Could you please help me with this one?


----------



## Roche

Next


----------



## Roche

Another


----------



## Roche

Another one


----------



## Roche

Last, thanks in advance.


----------



## brettdfw

Prada Vela Crossbody Bag Black (Nero)

I picked up this bag and thought it to be authentic.  After attempting to authenticate it myself by viewing hundreds of pictures online of similar and other authentic Prada bags, I am now utterly confused.  I am hoping you kind folks at the Purse Forum can help.

The good:
1.  This bag is impeccably well made and the stitching is flawless.  
2.  The enamel plaques have slightly raised lettering and appear correct except the "R" cut is not curved.  I have read that on older bags the "R" cut was not always curved and have seen some authentic bags where the cut in is straight like this one.
3.  The bag uses all "OPTI" black zipper pulls.  
4.  All hardware is stamped "Prada."
5.  The attached travel tag listed the owner as living in a very affluent zip code. 

The not so good:
1.  The leather side patches that hold the shoulder strap are rounded at all four corners and other similar bags have straight corners at the top and rounded on the bottom.
2.  The hardware stamping seems like it could be better. 
3.  The interior fabric lining seems questionable although I have seen a lot of different variations in font within the fabric online.  
4.  The leather accents seems "cheesy" to me but then I recently purchased an authentic LV item and thought the edge coating seemed very "cheesy," so what do I know?  

That's about it.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  I would like to sell the bag, but fear it might not be an authentic bag.  If it is not authentic, then someone went to a great deal of trouble to get almost everything right.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


.


----------



## brettdfw

Item Name:  Not a Prada expert but I believe this to be a Vela nylon crossbody bag
Listing number: Not an online listing, already purchased it from a local store
Seller ID: Does not apply 
Link: No link as it is not an online listing
Comments:  My first post only allowed ten pictures.  I am attaching the picture of the fabric with flash now.  (Scratch that, files will not upload for me at this time). If any additional pics are needed, I am more than happy to provide them.   I am seeking an opinion regarding this bag's possible authenticity.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Hi all,

I probably should've posted the picture on here before purchasing it but knowing it's a reputable seller, I didn't even think about it. I purchased this clutch from the real real and wanted to get a second opinion on its authenticity. Please let me know if you need to see additional pictures. Thanks in advance.

Item name: Prada Clutch
Seller: The Real Real
Link: Please see below.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/prada-clutch-206


----------



## Ms SY

Dear Expert

Need your help in authentic this Prada cosmetic bag I bought from Reebonz.

Name: Prada Saffiano Cosmetic Bag
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.my/event/t16023/item/1NF002053F00020001G#vint=new&row=All&page=4

Comment: I found that the bag I receive the zip is different from what Prada.com shown. The bag I received the zip are in opposite side after zipped. However, Prada.com shown the same side. I tried to email Reebonz for 2 times but they didnt respond, thus your expert is needed.

Prada link: http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...osmetic-pouches/product/1NF002_053_F0002.html

Very much appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sunnydqt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I probably should've posted the picture on here before purchasing it but knowing it's a reputable seller, I didn't even think about it. I purchased this clutch from the real real and wanted to get a second opinion on its authenticity. Please let me know if you need to see additional pictures. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Prada Clutch
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: Please see below.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/prada-clutch-206




The RealReal has been caught with more than its share of fakes, so no one is infallible these days.  That said, their photos are typically woefully lacking in the detail needed to authenticate. When you receive the item, post your own photos of the required details per page one/post one.  Then quote your post, my reply and post the photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ms SY said:


> Dear Expert
> 
> Need your help in authentic this Prada cosmetic bag I bought from Reebonz.
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano Cosmetic Bag
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.my/event/t16023/item/1NF002053F00020001G#vint=new&row=All&page=4
> 
> Comment: I found that the bag I receive the zip is different from what Prada.com shown. The bag I received the zip are in opposite side after zipped. However, Prada.com shown the same side. I tried to email Reebonz for 2 times but they didnt respond, thus your expert is needed.
> 
> Prada link: http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/...osmetic-pouches/product/1NF002_053_F0002.html
> 
> Very much appreciated.



Well, that's a hoot. I'd return it. It's hard to get much detail from the photos, but even if it's authentic, that sort of cock-up is totally unacceptable.

Edit note:  Did a little research and found a couple of these on some Japanese sites with excellent photos.  This weird zipper situation appears to be done correctly after all.  Prada has been known to make items for specific markets. It may be that this item was made and sold exclusively in Japan, perhaps a few other places.  The one in your link is to the USA Prada site.  It's not unusual to see this, but I can certainly understand the confusion!  That said, the photos you've provided are still lacking to verify authenticity of your item.  Some good, clear closeup shots of the inside lining and logo tags are definitely needed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

brettdfw said:


> Prada Vela Crossbody Bag Black (Nero)
> 
> I picked up this bag and thought it to be authentic.  After attempting to authenticate it myself by viewing hundreds of pictures online of similar and other authentic Prada bags, I am now utterly confused.  I am hoping you kind folks at the Purse Forum can help.
> 
> The good:
> 1.  This bag is impeccably well made and the stitching is flawless.
> 2.  The enamel plaques have slightly raised lettering and appear correct except the "R" cut is not curved.  I have read that on older bags the "R" cut was not always curved and have seen some authentic bags where the cut in is straight like this one.
> 3.  The bag uses all "OPTI" black zipper pulls.
> 4.  All hardware is stamped "Prada."
> 5.  The attached travel tag listed the owner as living in a very affluent zip code.
> 
> The not so good:
> 1.  The leather side patches that hold the shoulder strap are rounded at all four corners and other similar bags have straight corners at the top and rounded on the bottom.
> 2.  The hardware stamping seems like it could be better.
> 3.  The interior fabric lining seems questionable although I have seen a lot of different variations in font within the fabric online.
> 4.  The leather accents seems "cheesy" to me but then I recently purchased an authentic LV item and thought the edge coating seemed very "cheesy," so what do I know?
> 
> That's about it.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  I would like to sell the bag, but fear it might not be an authentic bag. _* If it is not authentic, then someone went to a great deal of trouble to get almost everything right.*_




Online authentication guides are a waste of time.  They're never right and more often than not, have been written by counterfeiters themselves. The only point you've correctly stated is the last sentence because counterfeiters do go to a great deal of trouble to make their garbage look real.  

That said,  I'm seeing quite a few details that make me suspicious that it's a counterfeit.  _*MissFiggy*_: are you seeing what I'm seeing?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Roche said:


> Last, thanks in advance.




Giving you the "Format Please" pass because this one is such a bad fake that I don't want to look at it twice


----------



## Roche

Prada Psycho said:


> Giving you the "Format Please" pass because this one is such a bad fake that I don't want to look at it twice



Thanks!  I know the format is not ok but doing this for a friend.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Thank you! Here are the close-up pictures of the clutch. Please let me know if you need additional photos.




Prada Psycho said:


> The RealReal has been caught with more than its share of fakes, so no one is infallible these days.  That said, their photos are typically woefully lacking in the detail needed to authenticate. When you receive the item, post your own photos of the required details per page one/post one.  Then quote your post, my reply and post the photos.


----------



## lyndysf

Please authenticate this Prada clutch -

Item Name: "Prada Handbag Clutch"
Listing number:  181877319495
Seller ID: susanalene17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handbag-Clutch-1-295-00-/181877319495?hash=item2a58bba747
Comments:  Will you please authenticate this clutch?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ms SY

Prada Psycho said:


> Well, that's a hoot. I'd return it. It's hard to get much detail from the photos, but even if it's authentic, that sort of cock-up is totally unacceptable.
> 
> Edit note:  Did a little research and found a couple of these on some Japanese sites with excellent photos.  This weird zipper situation appears to be done correctly after all.  Prada has been known to make items for specific markets. It may be that this item was made and sold exclusively in Japan, perhaps a few other places.  The one in your link is to the USA Prada site.  It's not unusual to see this, but I can certainly understand the confusion!  That said, the photos you've provided are still lacking to verify authenticity of your item.  Some good, clear closeup shots of the inside lining and logo tags are definitely needed.



Dear Prada Psycho

Thanks for your assist. 

Here attached more photo for your reference.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ms SY said:


> Dear Prada Psycho
> 
> Thanks for your assist.
> 
> Here attached more photo for your reference.




I believe this is authentic.


----------



## brettdfw

Prada Psycho said:


> Online authentication guides are a waste of time.  They're never right and more often than not, have been written by counterfeiters themselves. The only point you've correctly stated is the last sentence because counterfeiters do go to a great deal of trouble to make their garbage look real.
> 
> That said,  I'm seeing quite a few details that make me suspicious that it's a counterfeit.  _*MissFiggy*_: are you seeing what I'm seeing?



Thank you for very much for taking the time to look over this bag.  I was afraid it might not be authentic and my suspicions have been confirmed.


----------



## Ms SY

Prada Psycho said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you so much for your kindness. 
I went to Prada retail today for verification, they are selling the weird kind of zip too (same as mine). I assume it is authentic. Again thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ms SY said:


> Thank you so much for your kindness.
> I went to Prada retail today for verification, they are selling the weird kind of zip too (same as mine). I assume it is authentic. Again thank you so much!




For future reference: Prada sales associates are not trained to authenticate. They are trained to sell Prada merchandise.   They might _think_ they  can spot a fake, but they can't.


----------



## ling610

Dear Authenticators, I have just bought my first Prada bag from ebay & would like to seek your opinion if it is genuine:

Item Name: ATUH PRADA Black Nylon Quilted Silver Tone Buckle Leather Trim Tote Handbag
Listing number:201437183993
Seller ID: Lindas Stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201437183993?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It is said to have been authenticated by My Poupette. But then, I read from this great forum that it may not be reliable at times! 

In case you can't access the link since it is closed, I attach the photos here.

Also, can I know if this is tessuto or nylon? It is listed as nylon but I think there is a difference between nylon & tessuto right? 

Kindly help & many thanks for your time.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Online authentication guides are a waste of time.  They're never right and more often than not, have been written by counterfeiters themselves. The only point you've correctly stated is the last sentence because counterfeiters do go to a great deal of trouble to make their garbage look real.
> 
> That said,  I'm seeing quite a few details that make me suspicious that it's a counterfeit.  _*MissFiggy*_: are you seeing what I'm seeing?


 

I think I'm seeing a fake if that's what you're asking!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

ling610 said:


> Dear Authenticators, I have just bought my first Prada bag from ebay & would like to seek your opinion if it is genuine:
> 
> Item Name: ATUH PRADA Black Nylon Quilted Silver Tone Buckle Leather Trim Tote Handbag
> Listing number:201437183993
> Seller ID: Lindas Stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201437183993?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> It is said to have been authenticated by My Poupette. But then, I read from this great forum that it may not be reliable at times!
> 
> In case you can't access the link since it is closed, I attach the photos here.
> 
> Also, can I know if this is tessuto or nylon? It is listed as nylon but I think there is a difference between nylon & tessuto right?
> 
> Kindly help & many thanks for your time.


 
Looks like an authentic tessuto nylon.


----------



## ling610

missfiggy, really thankful your fast reply! Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us.

I would also like to know if there is another type of nylon that prada carries other than tessuto? All these terms are confusing me. Also, do you happen to know the model of this bag please? I tried googling but cant get any info. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## nokua

Hi ladies and gents,

Could you please advise if this is authentic or not? I'm concerned about the interior pocket as shown in the picture below (should be leather instead of fabric?)

Item Name: Authentic PRADA mini purse bag sky blue NEAR MINT removeable strap dustbag incl.
Listing number: 141786676842
Seller ID: hr-puffnstuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-mini-purse-bag-sky-blue-NEAR-MINT-removeable-strap-dustbag-incl-/141786676842
Picture of the pocket of concern:






Picture from the Prada website:





Thank you so much in advance


----------



## missfiggy

nokua said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> Could you please advise if this is authentic or not? I'm concerned about the interior pocket as shown in the picture below (should be leather instead of fabric?)
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA mini purse bag sky blue NEAR MINT removeable strap dustbag incl.
> Listing number: 141786676842
> Seller ID: hr-puffnstuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...T-removeable-strap-dustbag-incl-/141786676842
> Picture of the pocket of concern:
> 
> 
> Picture from the Prada website:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


 
Looks authentic.  The one on ebay is a different production year from the one on Prada's website.  That's probably why the difference.


----------



## nokua

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  The one on ebay is a different production year from the one on Prada's website.  That's probably why the difference.


Thank you, missfiggy! 

I was doing some research and found this other Prada Promenade Mini with the same production year as the eBay listing but this one has leather pocket:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-astrale-saffiano-lux-leather-mini-bag-bl0851.html










Also, I'm not sure if this matters, but the color of the bag is listed as "Lago" in the eBay listing (pic of receipt) while it's named "Astrale" in other places:





https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-astrale-saffiano-lux-leather-mini-bag-bl0851.html





http://www.ebay.com/itm/171940188183





Finally, the dust bag that comes with the eBay listing is a silk one (shoes' dust bag?) instead of the regular white cloth one:





I'm new to this so please forgive me for all the questions. Thank you again, missfiggy!


----------



## missfiggy

nokua said:


> Thank you, missfiggy!
> 
> I was doing a search and found this other Prada Promenade with the same production year as the ebay listing but it has leather pocket:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-astrale-saffiano-lux-leather-mini-bag-bl0851.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this matters, but the color of the bag is listed as "Lago" in the eBay listing (pic of receipt) while it's named "Astrale" in other places:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171940188183
> 
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-astrale-saffiano-lux-leather-mini-bag-bl0851.html
> 
> 
> Finally, the dust bag that comes with the eBay listing is a silk one (shoes' dust bag) instead of the regular white cloth one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this so please forgive me for all the questions. Thank you again, missfiggy!


 
Year/season of manufacture is not necessarily the same as year of sale.
Lago and Astrale are two different colors.
On the secondary market dustbags are often different from the original, and sometimes are not supplied at all.  I have bags that came originally in the silk so silk is not specific to shoes.


----------



## Miss Elli

Dear Prada-Lovers,


may you be so kind to help me authenticate this Prada? 


Just bought it at Vestiaire online, 2nd Hand platform.


Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux (colour Papaya) 


*Comments*: I`ve got already another Prada (no Saffiano) from the Prada Store at KaDeWe in Berlin, Germany, and was wondering about the Logo (the sign / coat of arms / character - the one underneath "1913") because that isn`t that clear on the right hand side... and I was wondering about the copied bill (what Saffiano of Prada only costs the shown 995? Not a single one I know of.  ).


Many thanks for your assistance. I really, really kindly appreciate your help! 


http://s667.photobucket.com/user/Mia_Mi/library/


----------



## Prada Psycho

Miss Elli said:


> Dear Prada-Lovers,
> 
> 
> may you be so kind to help me authenticate this Prada?
> 
> 
> Just bought it at Vestiaire online, 2nd Hand platform.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux (colour Papaya)
> 
> 
> *Comments*: I`ve got already another Prada (no Saffiano) from the Prada Store at KaDeWe in Berlin, Germany, and was wondering about the Logo (the sign / coat of arms / character - the one underneath "1913") because that isn`t that clear on the right hand side... and I was wondering about the copied bill (what Saffiano of Prada only costs the shown 995? Not a single one I know of.  ).
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance. I really, really kindly appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> http://s667.photobucket.com/user/Mia_Mi/library/



Looks authentic.  As to the price, check the date on the receipt.  There's your first clue. The second is this is a seasonal color and they do go on sale.   Third clue is that it's a receipt from France, so those would be most likely be Euros which would be around   $1150 right now.  Have to check what the exchange rate was in 2011. 

Edit note:  June 2011, this would have converted to roughly $1455 (including the VAT Tax).  

What year/color is your other saffy?


----------



## Miss Elli

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.  As to the price, check the date on the receipt.  There's your first clue. The second is this is a seasonal color and they do go on sale.   Third clue is that it a receipt from France, so those would be most likely be Euros which would be around   $1150 right now.  Have to check what the exchange rate was in 2011.
> 
> Edit note:  June 2011, this would have converted to roughly $1455 (including the VAT Tax).
> 
> What year/color is your other saffy?





Hi. My other one is a "Prada Vitello Daino" in black from last years fall sale. I`ve bought that at a Prada Store on sale, my first brandnew.  


But I`ve always wanted a Saffiano and no kidding: I`ve tried it already twice. The one on ebay was fake and lucky me I could give it back to that women. And the other one was on Vestiaire and was fake, too. It has been a fight but they took it back, too.


But if the shown one above in colour Papaya  is real/authentic my dream would come true and I wolud be lucky as hell.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Miss Elli said:


> Hi. My other one is a "Prada Vitello Daino" in black from last years fall sale. I`ve bought that at a Prada Store on sale, my first brandnew.
> 
> 
> But I`ve always wanted a Saffiano and no kidding: I`ve tried it already twice. The one on ebay was fake and lucky me I could give it back to that women. And the other one was on Vestiaire and was fake, too. It has been a fight but they took it back, too.
> 
> 
> *But if the shown one above in colour Papaya  is real/authentic my dream would come true and I wolud be lucky as hell. *




I see nothing to make me think that bag isn't authentic.  So your dream has come true and you're lucky as hell.


----------



## Miss Elli

Prada Psycho said:


> I see nothing to make me think that bag isn't authentic.  So your dream has come true and you're lucky as hell.


 
Oh, Prada Psycho, you`ve made my day, my week, my life. :-* Thanks for helping. I`ve got to go. I`ve got to have to look for my new Baby the whole night. The colour is so pretty and modern, too.


----------



## Starium

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir

Listing number: Private seller

Seller ID: NO ID


Comments: Hello everyone I need help for this beautiful Prada Saffiano Cuir.  A friend of mine is selling it, and I have not seen it in person.  I am interested, but needed the help with authentication. I've requested a copy of the receipt, she said that she can no longer find it.  No box too.   thank you


----------



## Borey

Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada wooden heeled leather sandals
Listing number: 6581068
Seller ID: vince L
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/prada-leather-heels-white-sandals-6581068/?tref=closet


----------



## Sunnydqt

Sunnydqt said:


> View attachment 3139733
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139734
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139736
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Here are the close-up pictures of the clutch. Please let me know if you need additional photos.



Dear Prada psycho, can you please authenticate the wristlets I purchased from the real real? Thank you in advance!


----------



## slh230

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag:

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/slh230/Prada/story 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stylena

I purchased the Saffiano Tote Double Zip bag from a flash deal site. Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vtachgyrl

Hi...Can someone look over this auction?  These are up close pics of zipper, tags, etc.  I am concerned because the back of the zipper does not say anything and I have never seen the chains like this.  Thank you so much.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Nappa...H%2B%2FO1URuVpl3PeQIc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

Starium said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
> 
> Listing number: Private seller
> 
> Seller ID: NO ID
> 
> 
> Comments: Hello everyone I need help for this beautiful Prada Saffiano Cuir.  A friend of mine is selling it, and I have not seen it in person.  I am interested, but needed the help with authentication. I've requested a copy of the receipt, she said that she can no longer find it.  No box too.   thank you


 
Any other cards?  Photos of both sides please.


----------



## missfiggy

Stylena said:


> I purchased the Saffiano Tote Double Zip bag from a flash deal site. Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.


 

Cards?


----------



## missfiggy

vtachgyrl said:


> Hi...Can someone look over this auction?  These are up close pics of zipper, tags, etc.  I am concerned because the back of the zipper does not say anything and I have never seen the chains like this.  Thank you so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Nappa...H%2B%2FO1URuVpl3PeQIc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 

I just wish I'd seen this auction before it finished.  I would have been all over this one like hot butter.  It's authentic and it's lovely.


----------



## vtachgyrl

THANK YOU so much!
I am so relieved now.


----------



## MrsEstrada

Please authenticate this bag that I bought!  Thanks very much!!

Item Name: *Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Hobo in Noisette*

Listing number:  *301745563530*

Seller ID: maglovena 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vitel...g-/301745563530?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments:  thank you!! I know that the previous owner added holes on the sholder strap, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## missfiggy

Borey said:


> Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada wooden heeled leather sandals
> Listing number: 6581068
> Seller ID: vince L
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/prada-leather-heels-white-sandals-6581068/?tref=closet


 
Shoes go here please:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## missfiggy

MrsEstrada said:


> Please authenticate this bag that I bought!  Thanks very much!!
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Hobo in Noisette*
> 
> Listing number:  *301745563530*
> 
> Seller ID: maglovena
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vitel...g-/301745563530?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments:  thank you!! I know that the previous owner added holes on the sholder strap, but that doesn't bother me.


 
Seller has an excellent reputation here for authenticity.  This one is no exception - authentic.


----------



## sainthood

PLEASE HELP! Beyond the Rack got me hooked and I just placed a huge order for the Prada Cuir as well as the Celine Phantom. I'm afraid I wasted over $3k because after closer inspection, I noticed the measurements listed for the Prada are EXTREMELY off, and that it doesn't have the word "Cuir" anywhere in the title. It seems to be a lot bigger than the Medium Cuir, though it looks the same from the photos. Could this be a completely different bag? I thought I knew my Prada..... Hopefully you can authenticate using the links below along with their descriptions.

PRADA SAFFIANO: http://******/1KTTRtb

CELINE PHANTOM: http://******/1LRrYai


----------



## ling610

Hi, Authenticators, could you please help to see if this bag is authentic? 

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black 87046
Listing number: 291548763150
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authentic-Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-87046-/291548763150

I'm puzzled by Buyer's claim that it's a fake. I have bought bags from this seller before & didn't bother to check their authenticity as I thought this is a trusted seller. If it is really a fake, I'll be careful buying from them in future. Thank you!


----------



## hannyd168

brettdfw said:


> Thank you for very much for taking the time to look over this bag.  I was afraid it might not be authentic and my suspicions have been confirmed.



I just wanted to share what I have learned from the consignment store owner said first indicator is the leather (flexibility) and the stitches ( for used item and washed not coming-up wavy appearance). All of these you can only touch not by seeing in pictures, there are 2 same exact Prada bags at that time 1 fake and 1 authentic. The strap of authentic Prada is bendable easily with no mark at 360 degree (both new bags). I am not an expert this is just sharing information for additional knowledge.


----------



## hannyd168

Hi Prada expert ladies,
I wonder if you can tell based on this eBay posting if this bag is good or should be pass?
I have many 2 bad experiences of buying Prada online in the past and really appreciate little hints form all of you. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Prada Canvas Hand Bag
Listing number:291574581710
Seller ID: 
vinesfan1 (47 )
96.2% Positive feedback

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291574581710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

sainthood said:


> PLEASE HELP! Beyond the Rack got me hooked and I just placed a huge order for the Prada Cuir as well as the Celine Phantom. I'm afraid I wasted over $3k because after closer inspection, I noticed the measurements listed for the Prada are EXTREMELY off, and that it doesn't have the word "Cuir" anywhere in the title. It seems to be a lot bigger than the Medium Cuir, though it looks the same from the photos. Could this be a completely different bag? I thought I knew my Prada..... Hopefully you can authenticate using the links below along with their descriptions.
> 
> PRADA SAFFIANO: http://******/1KTTRtb
> 
> CELINE PHANTOM: http://******/1LRrYai


 
Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  It is impossible to make any assessment from the few photos visible on the site.  Photos of any cards/wrapping/paperwork would be very helpful also.

It might also be a good idea to check out this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-872906.html

Whilst Beyond the Rack is not mentioned specifically, you need to find out whether they are an authorized reseller of Prada.  If they are then the bags should be ok, but if they are not, you need to be extra careful that you don't receive a fake.


----------



## missfiggy

ling610 said:


> Hi, Authenticators, could you please help to see if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black 87046
> Listing number: 291548763150
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> link : http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authentic-Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-87046-/291548763150
> 
> I'm puzzled by Buyer's claim that it's a fake. I have bought bags from this seller before & didn't bother to check their authenticity as I thought this is a trusted seller. If it is really a fake, I'll be careful buying from them in future. Thank you!


 
Japan has very strict anti counterfeiting laws and they enforce these laws much more than most other countries.  I have concerns about the amount of negative feedback for authenticity which this seller has and I am not convinced that the bag in the pics is actually authentic.  It might be the light and it might be that the interior of the bag has been treated in some way to clean it, but certain aspects of the interior do not look right to me.


----------



## missfiggy

hannyd168 said:


> Hi Prada expert ladies,
> I wonder if you can tell based on this eBay posting if this bag is good or should be pass?
> I have many 2 bad experiences of buying Prada online in the past and really appreciate little hints form all of you. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Canvas Hand Bag
> Listing number:291574581710
> Seller ID:
> vinesfan1 (47 )
> 96.2% Positive feedback
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291574581710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks authentic.


----------



## sainthood

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  It is impossible to make any assessment from the few photos visible on the site.  Photos of any cards/wrapping/paperwork would be very helpful also.
> 
> It might also be a good idea to check out this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-872906.html
> 
> Whilst Beyond the Rack is not mentioned specifically, you need to find out whether they are an authorized reseller of Prada.  If they are then the bags should be ok, but if they are not, you need to be extra careful that you don't receive a fake.



Thank you so much for your advice, missfiggy. My bags are due to ship in about three weeks, so I'll be sure to re-visit this forum and post the necessary photos then. Hopefully you'll be able to help me then. :wondering


----------



## ling610

missfiggy said:


> Japan has very strict anti counterfeiting laws and they enforce these laws much more than most other countries.  I have concerns about the amount of negative feedback for authenticity which this seller has and I am not convinced that the bag in the pics is actually authentic.  It might be the light and it might be that the interior of the bag has been treated in some way to clean it, but certain aspects of the interior do not look right to me.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts missfiggy. It's really helpful to us who may not able to tell the difference. There is another Japanese seller selling a fake miu miu wallet currently on ebay. kudos to authenticators here. Really thankful!!!


----------



## sydneysider

Hi Please please kindlt authenticate:
Item Name: Vit Daino
Seller: Reebonz

I will post photos one by one


----------



## sydneysider

Zipper main


----------



## sydneysider

Back of main zipper


----------



## sydneysider

others


----------



## sydneysider




----------



## sydneysider




----------



## sydneysider

having difficulty posting all other photos bec of sec token missing. hope those photos will work out good for authentication


----------



## sydneysider

hope this one will work[

IMG]http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com/post/130263996293/for-purse-forum[/IMG]


----------



## sydneysider

http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com/post/130263996293/for-purse-forum


----------



## sydneysider

Hopefully someone can see these added photos for authentication. Thanks so much

http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com/post/130263996293/for-purse-forum


----------



## missfiggy

sydneysider said:


> Hopefully someone can see these added photos for authentication. Thanks so much
> 
> http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com/post/130263996293/for-purse-forum


 

Vital details are blurry in the photo of the triangle logo.  Also please provide closeups of both sides of both cards, as well as the envelope and any packaging.


----------



## sydneysider

missfiggy said:


> Vital details are blurry in the photo of the triangle logo.  Also please provide closeups of both sides of both cards, as well as the envelope and any packaging.


thank you so much msfiggy! I will uplaod the photos immediately once I reach home. Hope to hear from you again!


----------



## sydneysider

missfiggy said:


> Vital details are blurry in the photo of the triangle logo.  Also please provide closeups of both sides of both cards, as well as the envelope and any packaging.



Hi missfiggy, please click link below for added phots thanks so much

http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com


----------



## sydneysider

Any more photos needed pls let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## nokua

missfiggy said:


> Year/season of manufacture is not necessarily the same as year of sale.
> Lago and Astrale are two different colors.
> On the secondary market dustbags are often different from the original, and sometimes are not supplied at all.  I have bags that came originally in the silk so silk is not specific to shoes.


Thanks again, missfiggy!


----------



## Abbytruth

Bought this backpack and happy to keep it, but I'm curious to know whether it's authentic. Listing indicates it's about eight years old. Thanks much.

Listing name: small Prada backpack
Seller ID: aclough21
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/248388631/small-prada-backpack


----------



## hannyd168

missfiggy said:


> hannyd168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Prada expert ladies,
> I wonder if you can tell based on this eBay posting if this bag is good or should be pass?
> I have many 2 bad experiences of buying Prada online in the past and really appreciate little hints form all of you. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Canvas Hand Bag
> Listing number:291574581710
> Seller ID:
> vinesfan1 (47 )
> 96.2% Positive feedback
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291574581710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Missfiggy
Click to expand...


----------



## jdbugladybug

Could you tell me if this Prada wallet is real? can it possibly be a vintage? The stitching and stamp on the inside is what concerns me? Help Please!!


----------



## I love them all

Hi,
Can someone please tell me why some bags have a plastic card & a cardboard one as well?


Also why do some of the plastic cards don't have a stamp on the back for the store & issue date ?


Thanks so much


----------



## authprada

Hi, is this Prada BL0743 emerald green Nappa Gaufre bag authentic ?
Does this particular bag come with the monogram lining as shown? I'm concerned about this bag I just bought because of the lining. i saw a screenshot of the Prada webpage back when they were selling this bag and the lining is beige smooth leather. Other reputable resellers such as fashionphile also only have the smooth beige leather lining for this style. Thank you so much! I'd like to know if it's possible to have this lining on this bag (maybe from a second season they had this bag out?) thank you, experts &#128591;&#127997;

eBay Item: AUTHENTIC PRADA LAMB LEATHER SATCHEL CROSSBODY HANDBAG PURSE EMERALD GREEN

Item #  131610326723

seller: sophia10115

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-LAMB-LEATHER-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-HANDBAG-PURSE-EMERALD-GREEN-/131610326723?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11050.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D913aacd477bd41188031e354e225467e%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.com%252Fws%252FeBayISAPI.dll%253FViewItem%2526item%253D131610326723%2526ssPageName%253DADME%253AX%253AAAQ%253AUS%253A1123%26srcrot%3De11050.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## missfiggy

sydneysider said:


> Hi missfiggy, please click link below for added phots thanks so much
> 
> http://sydneysider123.tumblr.com


 

Bag looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

authprada said:


> Hi, is this Prada BL0743 emerald green Nappa Gaufre bag authentic ?
> Does this particular bag come with the monogram lining as shown? I'm concerned about this bag I just bought because of the lining. i saw a screenshot of the Prada webpage back when they were selling this bag and the lining is beige smooth leather. Other reputable resellers such as fashionphile also only have the smooth beige leather lining for this style. Thank you so much! I'd like to know if it's possible to have this lining on this bag (maybe from a second season they had this bag out?) thank you, experts &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57341;
> 
> eBay Item: AUTHENTIC PRADA LAMB LEATHER SATCHEL CROSSBODY HANDBAG PURSE EMERALD GREEN
> 
> Item #  131610326723
> 
> seller: sophia10115
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P....l1123&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 

The bag in this listing is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

I love them all said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me why some bags have a plastic card & a cardboard one as well?
> 
> 
> Also why do some of the plastic cards don't have a stamp on the back for the store & issue date ?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


 
All items should have a plastic card, and most should also have the cardboard card, when they are purchased new from the boutique.  The plastic card is usually only stamped when the purchase is made from a boutique store, however some department stores will also stamp.


----------



## sydneysider

missfiggy said:


> Bag looks authentic.



Thanks so much msfiggy!!!


----------



## Duzzydai

Could you please advise if this bag is authentic? I'm about to buy this bag from my friend but I don't know her closely so I would like to check first

items name: Prada saffiano lux tote BN2316
Link: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/library/Prada Bag

Thank you very much


----------



## virgo7861

good morning,

would someone please authenticate this item...thank you

Item Name: Auth PRADA Logos Chain Shoulder Bag Quilted Suede Leather Gray F/S 8543eRN
Listing number:301756558134
Seller ID: nicojapan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...F-S-8543eRN-/301756558134?hash=item464217ab36


----------



## hannyd168

I love them all said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me why some bags have a plastic card & a cardboard one as well?
> 
> 
> Also why do some of the plastic cards don't have a stamp on the back for the store & issue date ?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



The one didn't have the stamp bought at outlet stores. I just bought last month and I looked at my card didn't have, so I called why and the outlet store said they not suppose to stamp, so may be we should keep the original transaction receipt in PDF for future ref. in case needed. That is what the sales associates said to me. Called the Cabazon, CA outlet (951) 849-4775. Perhaps, this is informative.


----------



## poopsie

Can I please get your opinions on this? Thanks! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tessu...G4rGLalbd1Th6WE2JZJAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
seller: moc_irin
item# 151825079623


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Can I please get your opinions on this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tessu...G4rGLalbd1Th6WE2JZJAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> seller: moc_irin
> item# 151825079623




Fake. Yours?


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake. Yours?




Yep,...........but not for long


----------



## nany

has anyone purchased prada bags from beyond the rack lately? Are their prada bags authentic?, their prices are really awesome ,more than half off the original price


----------



## missfiggy

nany said:


> has anyone purchased prada bags from beyond the rack lately? Are their prada bags authentic?, their prices are really awesome ,more than half off the original price


 
I would be VERY RELUCTANT to purchase.  These are the sort of deals which were coming from other online flash sale companies and all the bags from these other sites were found to be fakes.  BTR has a huge reputation which they may well be putting at stake by onselling these VERY SUSPICIOUS bags.


----------



## nany

missfiggy said:


> I would be VERY RELUCTANT to purchase.  These are the sort of deals which were coming from other online flash sale companies and all the bags from these other sites were found to be fakes.  BTR has a huge reputation which they may well be putting at stake by onselling these VERY SUSPICIOUS bags.


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## gracemma

Hi, Could someone please view this listing on a Prada Dragon satchel and let me know if it is an Authentic Prada. I asked the seller for any made in tags but she doesn't know where to look and neither do I .  Thank you  


AUTHENTIC PRADA Leather BAG WITH STRAP SHOULDER/HAND Bag COLOR BROWN/TAN NICE!   eBay item number:
371456299556


Seller phoenix_lisa (Feedback score 2375)


----------



## Prada Psycho

gracemma said:


> Hi, Could someone please view this listing on a Prada Dragon satchel and let me know if it is an Authentic Prada. I asked the seller for any made in tags but she doesn't know where to look and neither do I .  Thank you
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC PRADA Leather BAG WITH STRAP SHOULDER/HAND Bag COLOR BROWN/TAN NICE!   eBay item number:
> 371456299556
> 
> 
> Seller phoenix_lisa (Feedback score 2375)



So fake it hurts.


----------



## gracemma

Thought so,  Thanks for that. I thought the lettering looked strange, not that I know much about Prada,  I have LV's but was going to have a change. Unbelievable how many fakes there are. Thank goodness for this Forum!  Thank you


----------



## Duzzydai

Duzzydai said:


> Could you please advise if this bag is authentic? I'm about to buy this bag from my friend but I don't know her closely so I would like to check first
> 
> items name: Prada saffiano lux tote BN2316
> Link: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/library/Prada Bag
> 
> Thank you very much



Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag? This is my first time buying Prada Bag. Really need experts' advice. And this is also my first time posting in this forum. If I do something wrong please suggest. Thank you very much


----------



## virgo7861

Good afternoon,

would someone authenticate this item please.... thank you for your help

Item name: Prada Vintage Black Leather Tote
Seller: cashinmybag 
Item ID: 221900874311
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vintage-Black-Leather-Tote-/221900874311?hash=item33aa52a247


----------



## virgo7861

missfiggy said:


> Japan has very strict anti counterfeiting laws and they enforce these laws much more than most other countries.  I have concerns about the amount of negative feedback for authenticity which this seller has and I am not convinced that the bag in the pics is actually authentic.  It might be the light and it might be that the interior of the bag has been treated in some way to clean it, but certain aspects of the interior do not look right to me.



Hello ladies,

I received a fake Fendi bag from this seller yesterday and now have to go through the hassle of sending it back. I did post the ebay auction here on the purseforum for Fendi authentication.  baglady.1 stated that the bag looked promising but needed to see the serial number inside the pocket lining. Upon receiving this bag it had NO serial # anywhere and it was not made of high quality leather but cheap PU leather. Needless to say I probably will not be purchasing from them again.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Dear all,

I purchased this wristlet on TheRealReal and wanted to get it authenticated just to be safe. I have posted this about two weeks ago but haven't gotten a response yet so I'm trying it again. Please let me know if you have any questions and thanks in advance!

Item: Prada wristlet
Seller: TheRealReal
Link:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/prada-clutch-206


----------



## king907

Hello Dear Authenticators, 
I purchased my very first Prada handbag (Prada Saffiano cuir Double bag) from Ebay 2 days ago and it is currently being sent to me and won't receive it until Wednesday Oct 14.Today I came across a video in youtube that sells Replica Prada Saffiano purses and it made me doubt my purchased from Ebay since these Replica's almost look the same as the Authentic ones. With that being said, I decided to post here and seek help from the Professionals who has years and years of experience in examining purses. Please do help me authenticate my purchase and Thank you so much for your effort and time in advance.

Item Name: Pre owned Prada Saffiano cuir Medium Double Bag 
Listing Number: 121779902748
Seller ID: ngichan27
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Pra...e-Bag-Color-/121779902748?txnId=1536142097002


----------



## missfiggy

king907 said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators,
> I purchased my very first Prada handbag (Prada Saffiano cuir Double bag) from Ebay 2 days ago and it is currently being sent to me and won't receive it until Wednesday Oct 14.Today I came across a video in youtube that sells Replica Prada Saffiano purses and it made me doubt my purchased from Ebay since these Replica's almost look the same as the Authentic ones. With that being said, I decided to post here and seek help from the Professionals who has years and years of experience in examining purses. Please do help me authenticate my purchase and Thank you so much for your effort and time in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Pre owned Prada Saffiano cuir Medium Double Bag
> Listing Number: 121779902748
> Seller ID: ngichan27
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Pra...e-Bag-Color-/121779902748?txnId=1536142097002


 

Sorry - this bag is so fake it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Prada Psycho

king907 said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators,
> I purchased my very first Prada handbag (Prada Saffiano cuir Double bag)  from Ebay 2 days ago and it is currently being sent to me and won't  receive it until Wednesday Oct 14.Today I came across a video in youtube  that sells Replica Prada Saffiano purses and it made me doubt my  purchased from Ebay since these Replica's almost look the same as the  Authentic ones. With that being said, I decided to post here and seek  help from the Professionals who has years and years of experience in  examining purses. Please do help me authenticate my purchase and Thank  you so much for your effort and time in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Pre owned Prada Saffiano cuir Medium Double Bag
> Listing Number: 121779902748
> Seller ID: ngichan27
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Pra...e-Bag-Color-/121779902748?txnId=1536142097002







missfiggy said:


> *Sorry - this bag is so fake it hurts my eyes*.




Sorry I missed this one. eBay has already taken down the listing.


----------



## travelluver

Hello gals - Hope everyone on the Prada boards is doing well - it's been a while since I've requested authentication on a Prada - thanks in advance, as always!  PS  I know the seller has limited feedback, but they just joined last month -

Seller - us_azit
Item # - 151834156627
Item - Authentic Prada Gunmetal Royal Calf Leather Medium Pochette/Clutch/Purse/Bag
I have  having a great deal of difficulty being able to cut and paste so perhaps this will be sufficient?  If not, please let me know and I will hunt and peck the entire link !


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Hello gals - Hope everyone on the Prada boards is doing well - it's been a while since I've requested authentication on a Prada - thanks in advance, as always!  PS  I know the seller has limited feedback, but they just joined last month -
> 
> Seller - us_azit
> Item # - 151834156627
> Item - Authentic Prada Gunmetal Royal Calf Leather Medium Pochette/Clutch/Purse/Bag
> I have  having a great deal of difficulty being able to cut and paste so perhaps this will be sufficient?  If not, please let me know and I will hunt and peck the entire link !



I had this exact clutch and the larger size (in black)  as well. Loved them both. This one is authentic.
Edit note: I realized this wasn't clear, but the clutch in the eBay listing is authentic. 

Here's my black, larger one.


----------



## st9988

Hi,

Please authenticate the following items from Yoogi's Closet. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: Prada Cobalto Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN1801
Listing number: 11124653
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn1801-56534.html

Item Name: Prada Cammeo Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN1801
Listing number: 11112783
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn1801-57297.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> I had this exact clutch and the larger size (in black)  as well. Loved them both. This one is authentic.
> Edit note: I realized this wasn't clear, but the clutch in the eBay listing is authentic.
> 
> Here's my black, larger one.
> 
> scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/28350_1290895958454_7012647_n.jpg?oh=a7e0f2edc81f1e4dcaddeaa2b6b0e6c8&oe=5695437E




Thanks for the quick reply!!  Can you advise if the color on the card is a true grey and not a metallic silver - I already have a silver bag - though not Prada - thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!!  Can you advise if the color on the card is a true grey and not a metallic silver - I already have a silver bag - though not Prada - thanks!



It's actually sort of in between a gray and a metallic.  It has a subtle "sheen" to it, but not a metallic silver.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> It's actually sort of in between a gray and a metallic.  It has a subtle "sheen" to it, but not a metallic silver.  Hope that makes sense.



It does-I grabbed it - saved a little with best offer too, so this Saturday is off to a good start!  Thanks again!


----------



## sousou

Hi can you please help me authenticate this prada bag:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DOUBLE-BAG-BLUE-SAFFIANO-MEDIUM-2775-/201442423728?nav=SEARCH
Seller ID: 07ale05

Item Number201442423728
Thank you


----------



## Chan22

Hi

Can you please check if this is real Prada? I bought it but now have serious doubts (

Item Name: Classic Prada Black canvas bag
Listing number:262070878050
Seller ID: dehav-pau
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-Prada-Black-canvas-bag-/262070878050


----------



## dy078348

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Black Medium Tote BN2274
Listing number: 171964117885
Seller ID: dlsu88apm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...BN2274-2600-/171964117885?hash=item2809dc337d

Comments: Please help me verify this bag!! Is this just a very convincing fake? Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chan22 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please check if this is real Prada?_* I bought it but now have serious doubts *_(
> 
> Item Name: Classic Prada Black canvas bag
> Listing number:262070878050
> Seller ID: dehav-pau
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-Prada-Black-canvas-bag-/262070878050




Your doubts are correct: it's fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dy078348 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Black Medium Tote BN2274
> Listing number: 171964117885
> Seller ID: dlsu88apm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...BN2274-2600-/171964117885?hash=item2809dc337d
> 
> Comments: Please help me verify this bag!! Is this just a very convincing fake? Thank you!




Not even a convincing fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sousou said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this prada bag:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DOUBLE-BAG-BLUE-SAFFIANO-MEDIUM-2775-/201442423728?nav=SEARCH
> Seller ID: 07ale05
> 
> Item Number201442423728
> Thank you




The kind of photos required to authenticate these saffy cuirs are extremely specific.  This listing is of no help, but it's looking fake at a glance.  Buy these from Prada or from Prada Authorized Retailers such as Neiman Marcus and save yourself some grief.


----------



## dy078348

Prada Psycho said:


> Not even a convincing fake.



Thank you so much for your help. Can you share some insight as to how you spotted it was a fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

dy078348 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Can you share some insight as to how you spotted it was a fake?




No. Sorry, we don't do that.


----------



## missfiggy

dy078348 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Black Medium Tote BN2274
> Listing number: 171964117885
> Seller ID: dlsu88apm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...BN2274-2600-/171964117885?hash=item2809dc337d
> 
> Comments: Please help me verify this bag!! Is this just a very convincing fake? Thank you!


 

It's ANOTHER ONE that ***************** has got wrong.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> It's ANOTHER ONE that ***************** has got wrong.




I need to start reading the description.  I totally didn't see that since I only looked at the photos.  That crowd needs to be lined up and shot!


----------



## king907

Prada Psycho said:


> Sorry I missed this one. eBay has already taken down the listing.




Hello again, 

The seller had already refunded me my money and the purse arrived at my house the day after I posted here. I checked this seller's feedback and I saw that she already sold a couple of high end brand purses so I really don't believe her excuse that she didn't know that the purse she sold me is fake because the craftmanship in this one so sloppy all the way around and I am not even a pro when it comes to authenticating but it is just that bad. Anyway, Can you please help me on what to do next? The seller wants me to send her back the purse but It just doesn't feel right because I almost got dupped into buying a counterfeit item by a seller who has 100% possitive feedback and claimed that her item is 100% authentic. Had I not done more research about this bag and ask help from the Authenticators here in TPF my hard earned money would have went to waste so If I can I really don't want to send it back to her because I would hate for other people to be victimized and not even know it. Please tell me If I am required to send this item back to her and where I can take this counterfeit item? 
Thank you so much for saving me TPF, I saved up to finally buy my First Prada purse and I almost lost it all to a counterfeit item. Again, Thank you.


----------



## king907

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - this bag is so fake it hurts my eyes.




Missfiggy Thank you so much for your help and time. I got my refund from the seller. Can you please help me what to do next?  Am I required to send the counterfeit item back to the seller? Is there any place where I can take this item? It just doesn't feel right to send the  item back because another person might become a victim of buying a counterfeit item with their hard earned money like I almost did. Thank you again.


----------



## missfiggy

king907 said:


> Missfiggy Thank you so much for your help and time. I got my refund from the seller. Can you please help me what to do next?  Am I required to send the counterfeit item back to the seller? Is there any place where I can take this item? It just doesn't feel right to send the  item back because another person might become a victim of buying a counterfeit item with their hard earned money like I almost did. Thank you again.


 
As it is a crminal offense of mail fraud to send fakes through the mail service, my action would be to take the bag to a local Prada store, or to the local Police, and tell them why you are handing it on to them.  Make sure to get a receipt for it.  Explain to the seller where you have taken it and why.  This will prevent the seller from re-selling it and it will protect you from any sort of legal action.  However, this is only what I would do.  It's totally up to you what action you decide to take.  But bear in mid that returning it to the seller is fraught with legal complications.


----------



## Prada Psycho

king907 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> The seller had already refunded me my money and the purse arrived at my house the day after I posted here. I checked this seller's feedback and I saw that she already sold a couple of high end brand purses so I really don't believe her excuse that she didn't know that the purse she sold me is fake because the craftmanship in this one so sloppy all the way around and I am not even a pro when it comes to authenticating but it is just that bad. Anyway, Can you please help me on what to do next? The seller wants me to send her back the purse but It just doesn't feel right because I almost got dupped into buying a counterfeit item by a seller who has 100% possitive feedback and claimed that her item is 100% authentic. Had I not done more research about this bag and ask help from the Authenticators here in TPF my hard earned money would have went to waste so If I can I really don't want to send it back to her because I would hate for other people to be victimized and not even know it. Please tell me If I am required to send this item back to her and where I can take this counterfeit item?
> Thank you so much for saving me TPF, I saved up to finally buy my First Prada purse and I almost lost it all to a counterfeit item. Again, Thank you.





king907 said:


> Missfiggy Thank you so much for your help and time. I got my refund from the seller. Can you please help me what to do next?  Am I required to send the counterfeit item back to the seller? Is there any place where I can take this item? It just doesn't feel right to send the  item back because another person might become a victim of buying a counterfeit item with their hard earned money like I almost did. Thank you again.





missfiggy said:


> As it is a crminal offense of mail fraud to send fakes through the mail service, my action would be to take the bag to a local Prada store, or to the local Police, and tell them why you are handing it on to them.  Make sure to get a receipt for it.  Explain to the seller where you have taken it and why.  This will prevent the seller from re-selling it and it will protect you from any sort of legal action.  However, this is only what I would do.  It's totally up to you what action you decide to take.  But bear in mid that returning it to the seller is fraught with legal complications.



Since the listing was removed, I'm not sure you have this option, but file a dispute in your Paypal account even though you've already been refunded.  That gets it in writing. Otherwise, talk to someone in eBay customer service and explain the situation.  If they do tell you to return it to the seller, I'm with MissFiggy: DON'T! You have your money back and are still in possession of the bag, so you hold all the cards right now.


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this prada massenger bag for me please. I got it from consignment shop.


----------



## Sookie888

Hello! A seller is claiming that this bag is authentic so I'm posting here in her behalf.. hope you agree with her? I'm planning on buying it if it's indeed authentic. Thanks a lot.

Item: Prada br 3107 black
Seller: Bagaholicmama
Website: n/a


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sookie888 said:


> Hello! A seller is claiming that this bag is authentic so I'm posting here in her behalf.. hope you agree with her? I'm planning on buying it if it's indeed authentic. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Prada br 3107 black
> Seller: Bagaholicmama
> Website: n/a




It's fake, fake and oh yes, fake some more.


----------



## Sookie888

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fake, fake and oh yes, fake some more.



Creeps me out! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Ashah08

Hi can someone please help. I purchased the Prada sad final cuir bag they seems to still be in the stores for sale from the real real.com. I think it's a fake because the leather was peeling in the corners. I have the fendi 2jour with the same piping on the top and after 3 years of using and a using it everyday has not peeled at all. I'm not an expert in Prada bags and really need someone to tell me if I made a huge mistake and investment buy purchasing this. I never buy bags that have been used before but a friend raved about the site and this bag had very few signs of wear as per real real. I'm including the link below. Please help shed some light. Thanks! 

Also, this page only allows me to post one pic and I don't think that will be enough to determine if this bag is real or a fake. 

Bag name: Saffiano Prada cuir twin bag
Item #: PRA54824

This bag has the top double turn lock closure in silver. 


https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/prada-saffiano-cuir-twin-tote-3


----------



## Catalina Costne

Is it possible to authentic this bag? I have requested more photos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICE-REDUC...-NEVER-USED-/181884178609?hash=item2a592450b1


----------



## missfiggy

Ashah08 said:


> Hi can someone please help. I purchased the Prada sad final cuir bag they seems to still be in the stores for sale from the real real.com. I think it's a fake because the leather was peeling in the corners. I have the fendi 2jour with the same piping on the top and after 3 years of using and a using it everyday has not peeled at all. I'm not an expert in Prada bags and really need someone to tell me if I made a huge mistake and investment buy purchasing this. I never buy bags that have been used before but a friend raved about the site and this bag had very few signs of wear as per real real. I'm including the link below. Please help shed some light. Thanks!
> 
> Also, this page only allows me to post one pic and I don't think that will be enough to determine if this bag is real or a fake.
> 
> Bag name: Saffiano Prada cuir twin bag
> Item #: PRA54824
> 
> This bag has the top double turn lock closure in silver.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/prada-saffiano-cuir-twin-tote-3


 
Not enough detailed photos on the listing.  This thread allows at least 5 photos per posting - just follow the instructions.  Please read Post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

Catalina Costne said:


> Is it possible to authentic this bag? I have requested more photos
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICE-REDUC...-NEVER-USED-/181884178609?hash=item2a592450b1


 
I wish people would follow the rules - AS CLEARLY SET OUT IN POST #1 - regarding how to post.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I wish people would _*follow the rules *_- AS CLEARLY SET OUT IN POST #1 - regarding how to post.


:true::true::true:


----------



## KPCoppola

Hi ladies, I'm normally a Gucci girl but sprung for this Bambu leather Prada from Fashionphile. I absolutely love it but wanted to double check it before I took the tags off:

Prada zip tote (if anyone knows anything else about this bag that would be great- not many details on site)
Fashionphile
My pictures 








Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

KPCoppola said:


> Hi ladies, I'm normally a Gucci girl but sprung for this Bambu leather Prada from Fashionphile. I absolutely love it but wanted to double check it before I took the tags off:
> 
> Prada zip tote (if anyone knows anything else about this bag that would be great- not many details on site)
> Fashionphile
> My pictures
> View attachment 3155139
> View attachment 3155140
> View attachment 3155141
> View attachment 3155142
> View attachment 3155147
> View attachment 3155148
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Rip of those tags and enjoy: it's authentic.  
As far as any information, were the cards included?  They'll tell you all you need to know.


----------



## KPCoppola

Prada Psycho thank you!!!! 
No tags included- just a dust bag. So excited about my first Prada!


----------



## Prada Psycho

KPCoppola said:


> Prada Psycho thank you!!!!
> No tags included- just a dust bag. So excited about my first Prada!



It's rare for Prada to actually give their bags names, so this one would simply be called a "soft calf tote" or shopping bag.  If it's reasonably new and unused though, soft calf will smell sinfully yummy.


----------



## Ashah08

missfiggy said:


> Not enough detailed photos on the listing.  This thread allows at least 5 photos per posting - just follow the instructions.  Please read Post #1.



thaks missfiggy...i am actually going to try this through my laptop instead of my iPhone.  hope this works.


----------



## Ashah08

Ashah08 said:


> thaks missfiggy...i am actually going to try this through my laptop instead of my iPhone.  hope this works.



the inside tag says Made in Italy and there is a small white tag with two letters and a letter directly underneath the numbers.  it's hard to get the camera right inside to take a pic of the tags because it's a structured bag.  thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Ashah08

some more pics.  hope this helps.  please help me authenticate my prada bag now.thank you very, very much!


----------



## Ashah08

One more image.


----------



## Ashah08

More pics


----------



## missfiggy

^^^^^

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez, READ POST #1!!!!!


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
Item: PRADA Braided Handle Tessuto
Listing number: 281825728667
Seller: spunki_sushi
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-Braided-Handle-Tessuto-2-way-Bag-AUTHENTIC-/281825728667?hash=item419e1f589b
Comments: Listing only has a few pictures but does any scream fake or is it too difficult to tell?
TIA


----------



## missfiggy

accurls said:


> Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
> Item: PRADA Braided Handle Tessuto
> Listing number: 281825728667
> Seller: spunki_sushi
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-Braide...g-AUTHENTIC-/281825728667?hash=item419e1f589b
> Comments: Listing only has a few pictures but does any scream fake or is it too difficult to tell?
> TIA


 

Really nasty fake.


----------



## larasum

Hi, Authenticators, could you please help to see if this bag is authentic? 

Item Name: PRADA MILANO BORSA 1BG775 ORIGINALE NUOVA MADE IN ITALY
Listing number: 252099235263
Seller ID: gagowiflec
link : http://www.ebay.it/itm/PRADA-MILANO...DE-IN-ITALY-/252099235263?hash=item3ab2490dbf

The Seller Wrote  me that the bag Is 100% Authentic from Prada Store, but now I have received it and I am not sure as the red  lether  into the bag has some wrinkles.
I have bought bags from this seller. The payment was made via Pay pal. The Seller send me Pay Pal  invoice. Thank you!


----------



## larasum

Some photoes more....


----------



## larasum

Some photoes more...


----------



## larasum

Photo ....


----------



## larasum

Photoes:


----------



## larasum

Some photoes...


----------



## larasum

Some photoes more:


----------



## larasum

Photoes...


----------



## Ashah08

Hi missfiggy. I'm not sure what I'm missing. I posted the name and make of the bag along with the link from real real. You mentioned the pictures were not clear on the site so I took closeup of the bag and posted just the pictures in response to your question and based on what was requested on page one. I could not get a clear shot of the tags bec the bag is structured and I can't pull the lining out. Where I could I did and included the picture. Please let me know what you need to authenticate the bag and I'll be happy to provide. I appreciate you doing this at no cost to us and really need to know if this is real or fake. I spent a lot of $$$ on the bag and would like to return it if it's a fake. Thanks so much and sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## larasum

Photoes...


----------



## larasum

more photos...


----------



## larasum

More Photos....


----------



## larasum

Photos...


----------



## missfiggy

Ashah08 said:


> Hi missfiggy. I'm not sure what I'm missing. I posted the name and make of the bag along with the link from real real. You mentioned the pictures were not clear on the site so I took closeup of the bag and posted just the pictures in response to your question and based on what was requested on page one. I could not get a clear shot of the tags bec the bag is structured and I can't pull the lining out. Where I could I did and included the picture. Please let me know what you need to authenticate the bag and I'll be happy to provide. I appreciate you doing this at no cost to us and really need to know if this is real or fake. I spent a lot of $$$ on the bag and would like to return it if it's a fake. Thanks so much and sorry for all the trouble.


 

3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

Pics needed:

- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
*- Closeups of main logos*
- Closeups of interior labels/logos

This is what you should have read in post #1.  Have a look at the photos you supplied.  Can you see minute detail???  Nor can I.  We absolutely *MUST* be able to see the most minute, tiniest details because these are, in most cases, what we use to determine authenticity.


----------



## larasum

Photo...


----------



## accurls

missfiggy said:


> Really nasty fake.


Yikes! Thanks miss figgy you're the best!


----------



## Prada Psycho

larasum said:


> Hi, Authenticators, could you please help to see if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA MILANO BORSA 1BG775 ORIGINALE NUOVA MADE IN ITALY
> Listing number: 252099235263
> Seller ID: gagowiflec
> link : http://www.ebay.it/itm/PRADA-MILANO...DE-IN-ITALY-/252099235263?hash=item3ab2490dbf
> 
> The Seller Wrote  me that the bag Is 100% Authentic from Prada Store,  but now I have received it and I am not sure as the red  lether  into  the bag has some wrinkles.
> I have bought bags from this seller. The payment was made via Pay pal. The Seller send me Pay Pal  invoice. Thank you!





larasum said:


> Some photoes more:





larasum said:


> Photoes...





larasum said:


> Photoes...





larasum said:


> More Photos....





larasum said:


> Photos...





larasum said:


> Photo...




I'm normally loathe to authentic these saffy cuirs, especially in this black/red combo.  With the photos you've posted though, I'm thinking it *might* be authentic.  The only way I can be 100% sure is to have it in my hands.  The only (and I do mean ONLY) way to be certain of authenticity where this specific bag is concerned is to pony up some serious cash and buy it FROM Prada. Period.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ashah08 said:


> Hi can someone please help. I purchased the  Prada sad final cuir bag they seems to still be in the stores for sale  from the real real.com. I think it's a fake because the leather was  peeling in the corners. I have the fendi 2jour with the same piping on  the top and after 3 years of using and a using it everyday has not  peeled at all. I'm not an expert in Prada bags and really need someone  to tell me if I made a huge mistake and investment buy purchasing this. I  never buy bags that have been used before but a friend raved about the  site and this bag had very few signs of wear as per real real. I'm  including the link below. Please help shed some light. Thanks!
> 
> Also, this page only allows me to post one pic and I don't think that  will be enough to determine if this bag is real or a fake.
> 
> Bag name: Saffiano Prada cuir twin bag
> Item #: PRA54824
> 
> This bag has the top double turn lock closure in silver.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/prada-saffiano-cuir-twin-tote-3





missfiggy said:


> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either  in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication).  This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the  macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the  details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an  actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> *- Closeups of main logos*
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> This is what you should have read in post #1.  Have a look at the photos  you supplied.  Can you see minute detail???  Nor can I.  We absolutely *MUST*  be able to see the most minute, tiniest details because these are, in  most cases, what we use to determine authenticity.





Ashah08 said:


> thaks missfiggy...i am actually going to try this through my laptop instead of my iPhone.  hope this works.





Ashah08 said:


> the inside tag says Made in Italy and there is a small white tag with two letters and a letter directly underneath the numbers.  it's hard to get the camera right inside to take a pic of the tags because it's a structured bag.  thanks for all your help!!





Ashah08 said:


> some more pics.  hope this helps.  please help me authenticate my prada bag now.thank you very, very much!





Ashah08 said:


> More pics





Ashah08 said:


> Hi missfiggy. I'm not sure what I'm missing. I posted the name and make of the bag along with the link from real real. You mentioned the pictures were not clear on the site so I took closeup of the bag and posted just the pictures in response to your question and based on what was requested on page one. I could not get a clear shot of the tags bec the bag is structured and I can't pull the lining out. Where I could I did and included the picture. Please let me know what you need to authenticate the bag and I'll be happy to provide. I appreciate you doing this at no cost to us and really need to know if this is real or fake. I spent a lot of $$$ on the bag and would like to return it if it's a fake. Thanks so much and sorry for all the trouble.



*I'm only addressing this post to move things along.  However, in the future. PLEASE post according to our requirements on Page One,  Post One. There ARE very specific reasons that we ask for and expect  that information. *

Even though essential photos are missing, it's a very suspicious bag with very suspicious details (in what few photos are posted) from a less than reputable reseller.  Send it back.  It's more likely than not a fake.


----------



## badboi

Just got this from a friend pls help to auth. TIA.

Please refer to pictures in next post. Thanks!


----------



## badboi




----------



## Prada Psycho

badboi said:


> View attachment 3156183
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156189
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156190
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156192
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156193
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156197
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156198





This is such a bad fake that it's not even worth asking for proper authentication format.   

Where did you get it?


----------



## Ashah08

Prada Psycho said:


> *I'm only addressing this post to move things along.  However, in the future. PLEASE post according to our requirements on Page One,  Post One. There ARE very specific reasons that we ask for and expect  that information. *
> 
> Even though essential photos are missing, it's a very suspicious bag with very suspicious details (in what few photos are posted) from a less than reputable reseller.  Send it back.  It's more likely than not a fake.





Thank you so much. I'm really sorry for not posting the pictures you need to properly verify the authenticity. I used the new iPhone 6 Plus since my camera is at least 10 years old and has lower pixels than the phone. I already requested to ship the bag back and they are willing to take it back minus all the shipping and processing fees.


----------



## missfiggy

badboi said:


> View attachment 3156183


 
You need a new friend.  Vile fake on so many levels.


----------



## badboi

Omg! Sad to hear, I got a few items from a friend. Trying to auth another hermes wallet in hermes forum before deciding if I need a new friend ):


----------



## Diesel Religion

Hi, please authenticate. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Item Name: PRADA Calf Leather High-Tops 9 Prada; 
 Listing number: 161755116479
 Seller ID: goart90069 
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161755116479?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:


----------



## larasum

Dear Prada Psycho!
Thanks so much for your reply. 
Now I have the opportunity to return the bag to the seller, if I dont like It and therefore i am so in doubt ...I have no good feeling because of lether interior.  She wrinkled so much in many places ... I can not imagine that such an expensive Prada handbag will have such defects if it is Authentic .... What do you think about this lether interior Defekts?

I have exactly the same bag , but not from Saffiano leather. Its Authentic and The lether inside this bag just perfect .


----------



## larasum

The Photo from interior from  my another Authentic Prada bag....


----------



## Sookie888

Prada Psycho said:


> This is such a bad fake that it's not even worth asking for proper authentication format.
> 
> Where did you get it?



OMG!!! I would've mistaken this as authentic. You have such good eyes and powers Prada Pyscho!!! Great job and we are so glad that someone like you is always here to help !!!


----------



## st9988

Hi,

Please help authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Prada Cobalto Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN1801
Listing number: 11124653
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn1801-56534.html

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

st9988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cobalto Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN1801
> Listing number: 11124653
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn1801-56534.html
> 
> Thank you!



Beautiful and authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

larasum said:


> Dear Prada Psycho!
> Thanks so much for your reply.
> Now I have the opportunity to return the bag to the seller, if I dont like It and therefore i am so in doubt ...I have no good feeling because of lether interior.  She wrinkled so much in many places ... I can not imagine that such an expensive Prada handbag will have such defects if it is Authentic .... What do you think about this lether interior Defekts?
> 
> I have exactly the same bag , but not from Saffiano leather. Its Authentic and The lether inside this bag just perfect .




This thread for authentication requests, so you'll need to make the decision on returning or or not.  I will say this much however, Prada's QA is the pits now and defects area all to common.  Check around the main Prada subforum and do some reading.


----------



## Ashah08

I had a quick question. I am having trouble posting pictures on this site both from my phone and desktop. Has anyone else experienced this? What have you don't to resolve the issue?   Thanks!


----------



## Duzzydai

Hi missfiggy & Prada Psycho,

Could you please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux tote. I just bought it from my friend but I don't know her closely. I was nervous and a bit curious about its authenticity when I knew later that she didn't buy this bag from the shop or outlet but she bought from someone else so I came back home and take a picture for you to check. I think over all it looks nice even it looks old. There is only one part that I think it looks strange; the engraved logo on one of the hook. Is it possible that this bag is authentic only the hook that is not real? The original one might be broken and replaced by a spare part but not the real one. 

I've tried posting the pictures but it always shows error both from my phone and computer so I put all images in this link instead.

Item : Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2316
Link: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/library/Prada saffiano lux tote

Thank you so much


----------



## Panic!

Please help!! Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Panic! said:


> Please help!! Thank you in advance


 

Please post your request as per the instructions in post #1


----------



## missfiggy

Duzzydai said:


> Hi missfiggy & Prada Psycho,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux tote. I just bought it from my friend but I don't know her closely. I was nervous and a bit curious about its authenticity when I knew later that she didn't buy this bag from the shop or outlet but she bought from someone else so I came back home and take a picture for you to check. I think over all it looks nice even it looks old. There is only one part that I think it looks strange; the engraved logo on one of the hook. Is it possible that this bag is authentic only the hook that is not real? The original one might be broken and replaced by a spare part but not the real one.
> 
> I've tried posting the pictures but it always shows error both from my phone and computer so I put all images in this link instead.
> 
> Item : Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2316
> Link: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/library/Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> Thank you so much


 
I'm leaning towards authentic for this bag.  Bear in mind though, that to be 100% sure I would need to actually handle it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I want to purchase this bag but I`m doubting it`s authenticity because I`ve seen an authentic one and it had the prada lining inside. This one doesn`t. Maybe this is a different version or something.

Bluefly
Prada Pre-Owned Prada Black Glace Calfskin Twin Pocket Tote Bag

http://www.bluefly.com/prada-pre-owned-prada-black-glace-calfskin-twin-pocket-tote-bag/p/342914001/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428


----------



## Prada Psycho

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I want to purchase this bag but I`m doubting it`s authenticity because I`ve seen an authentic one and it had the prada lining inside. This one doesn`t. Maybe this is a different version or something.
> 
> Bluefly
> Prada Pre-Owned Prada Black Glace Calfskin Twin Pocket Tote Bag
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/prada-pre-ow...te-bag/p/342914001/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428




There aren't nearly enough photos of the details we need to assess this one.  That said, at a glance it appears to be authentic.  I can't give a definitive answer without the required close up details, however.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ashah08 said:


> I had a quick question. I am having trouble posting pictures on this site both from my phone and desktop. Has anyone else experienced this? What have you don't to resolve the issue?   Thanks!




Go to  The Feedback Forum

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Prada Psycho

Duzzydai said:


> Hi missfiggy & Prada Psycho,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux tote. I just bought it from my friend but I don't know her closely. I was nervous and a bit curious about its authenticity when I knew later that she didn't buy this bag from the shop or outlet but she bought from someone else so I came back home and take a picture for you to check. I think over all it looks nice even it looks old. There is only one part that I think it looks strange; the engraved logo on one of the hook. Is it possible that this bag is authentic only the hook that is not real? The original one might be broken and replaced by a spare part but not the real one.
> 
> I've tried posting the pictures but it always shows error both from my phone and computer so I put all images in this link instead.
> 
> Item : Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2316
> Link: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/library/Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> Thank you so much





missfiggy said:


> *I'm leaning towards authentic for this bag.  Bear in mind though, that to be 100% sure I would need to actually handle it.*



Ditto.


----------



## NLI

Hello Everyone!
I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this prada bag.
thank you so much!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121787255697?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Prada Psycho

NLI said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this prada bag.
> thank you so much!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121787255697?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Did you buy it?  If so, you'll need to wait until you receive the bag and post the required photos per Page One, Post One.  The photos in the listing are woefully inadequate.


----------



## Duzzydai

Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto.



Thanks so much missfiggy and Prada Psycho. I wish I can go to see you and let you handle it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Prada Psycho said:


> There aren't nearly enough photos of the details we need to assess this one.  That said, at a glance it appears to be authentic.  I can't give a definitive answer without the required close up details, however.



Thank you for your quick reply. I have purchased from Bluefly before and the items were great. I`ll take a chance on this one. If it is questionable when I receive it I`ll post better photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## NLI

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy it?  If so, you'll need to wait until you receive the bag and post the required photos per Page One, Post One.  The photos in the listing are woefully inadequate.



Hello Prada Psycho,
I didn't buy it yet because i'm afraid its fake.
how can i tell?


----------



## Ashah08

Hi Miss Figgy, Prada Psycho and anyone else that can help with authenticating this bag. I purchased it from the real real. This is the :
Saffiano cuir twin bah
Item # PRA 54824

I tried taking the pictures you requested and uploaded it on snapfish. I was having a lot of trouble uploading them on this page. Not sure what I was doing wrong. Please take a moment to take a look and tell me if its a fake. I really love the bag but don't want to shell out thousands of ok dollars on a fake. Thank you so much!!  

http://library-static.snapfish.com/...168/SNAPFISH&w=snapfish_us&c=snapfish&l=en_US


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy it?  If so, you'll need to wait until you receive the bag and post the required photos per Page One, Post One.  The photos in the listing are woefully inadequate.





NLI said:


> Hello Prada Psycho,
> I didn't buy it yet because i'm afraid its fake.
> how can i tell?




It's been sold.


----------



## NLI

Prada Psycho said:


> It's been sold.




To me, but I didn't pay yet because I already got a Prada bag in the past but I was fake.
What do you think I should do?
Thank you!!


----------



## Pradyhotty

Prada saffiano wallet on chain
Nikolashopmd
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321894119522


----------



## missfiggy

Pradyhotty said:


> Prada saffiano wallet on chain
> Nikolashopmd
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321894119522


 

These small items are very well faked nowadays and it is usually impossible to tell from photos whether it is real or fake.

The seller seems to have several of the same item for sale also.  That's generally a big red flag for me.

Personally, I would not touch anything from this seller.


----------



## Diesel Religion

Diesel Religion said:


> Hi, please authenticate. Your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Calf Leather High-Tops 9 Prada;
> Listing number: 161755116479
> Seller ID: goart90069
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161755116479?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:


 
Can anyone help?  Or is this thread really  just for purses?
Thanks


----------



## poopsie

Diesel Religion said:


> Can anyone help?  Or is this thread really  just for purses?
> Thanks




Yes, this thread is really just for purses. There is an authentication thread for shoes http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044-581.html


----------



## Diesel Religion

poopsie said:


> Yes, this thread is really just for purses. There is an authentication thread for shoes http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044-581.html


 
Thanks so much for the redirect


----------



## nonames

Hi.. would you like to help me to authenticate this prada bn 1801 thank you very much


----------



## nonames

Continue


----------



## nonames

Continue2


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





nonames said:


> Continue






Format??


----------



## Pradyhotty

Pradyhotty said:


> Prada saffiano wallet on chain
> Nikolashopmd
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321894119522



I got this reply from the seller.


hi, I do not sell fake,If I sell fake products they close her account on ebay, I Traveling in Italy, there have products...products are authentic but without box, sorry.
give guarantees that are genuine products.

- nikolashopmd


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pradyhotty said:


> I got this reply from the seller.
> 
> 
> hi, I do not sell fake,If I sell fake products they close her account on ebay, I Traveling in Italy, there have products...products are authentic but without box, sorry.
> give guarantees that are genuine products.
> 
> - nikolashopmd



People will say anything to sell their items on eBay.  Talk is cheap. Shop AT Prada.


----------



## Ashah08

Prada Psycho said:


> *I'm only addressing this post to move things along.  However, in the future. PLEASE post according to our requirements on Page One,  Post One. There ARE very specific reasons that we ask for and expect  that information. *
> 
> Even though essential photos are missing, it's a very suspicious bag with very suspicious details (in what few photos are posted) from a less than reputable reseller.  Send it back.  It's more likely than not a fake.



Would you be kind enough to look at the new pictures I've posted to try and help me. Thanks so much. The bag didn't come with any paperwork. They didn't have them I was told since it's pre-owned. 

http://library-static.snapfish.com/library/share?token=bksJMwoSBKPRO5ZqoY0khQ/AUS/27937707168/SNAPFISH&w=snapfish_us&c=snapfish&l=en_US


----------



## poopsie

Pradyhotty said:


> I got this reply from the seller.
> 
> 
> hi, I do not sell fake,If I sell fake products they close her account on ebay, I Traveling in Italy, there have products...products are authentic but without box, sorry.
> give guarantees that are genuine products.
> 
> - nikolashopmd





What do you expect them to say? "Buy my fake s#!t" Doesn't everyone go to Italy and buy a bunch of "product" so that they can sell them at a huge loss on Ebay? Genuine products does not mean genuine Pradas.


----------



## Pradyhotty

I agree. Just wanted show his reply.

It seems too good to be true


----------



## lindlind

I got this Prada from my cousin long time ago. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much!!

Item Name: BR4001 Tessuto Shoppers bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: http://s666.photobucket.com/user/Ivorishop/media/image.jpg1_zpsrp3d7zmj.jpg.html?sort=2&o=1
Comments: -


----------



## missfiggy

lindlind said:


> I got this Prada from my cousin long time ago. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: BR4001 Tessuto Shoppers bag
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: http://s666.photobucket.com/user/Ivorishop/media/image.jpg1_zpsrp3d7zmj.jpg.html?sort=2&o=1
> Comments: -


 

Looks authentic to me.


----------



## albansgirl

Please help authenticate this wallet. Thank you! 

Item Name: Prada Cream And Black Wallet NEW
Listing number: 181903589779
Seller ID: criste1915
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cream-And-Black-Wallet-NEW-/181903589779?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: would anyone happen to know which season this is from? it looks different from others.


----------



## Prada Psycho

albansgirl said:


> Please help authenticate this wallet. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cream And Black Wallet NEW
> Listing number: 181903589779
> Seller ID: criste1915
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cream-And-Black-Wallet-NEW-/181903589779?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: would anyone happen to know which season this is from? it looks different from others.




There's no way on Earth to authenticate a wallet with those three sad photos.


----------



## mk lover

Hi all, pls help me in this, im new here hopefully this gonna be my 1st prada, if im lack in picture pls inform me.. I will ask from the seller soonest possible before i made full payment. 

Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Zip-Top Tote Large BagListing number: N/A
Seller ID: Fb private seller
Link: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00427180375&set=rpd.100000427180375&source=49
Comments: He got sent me some photo as attched, yes from the pic shown im pretty sure it was authentic but yeah still got some doubt..

Here got the link of photo :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0

2nd link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0
PLS help TIA !


----------



## missfiggy

mk lover said:


> Hi all, pls help me in this, im new here hopefully this gonna be my 1st prada, if im lack in picture pls inform me.. I will ask from the seller soonest possible before i made full payment.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Zip-Top Tote Large BagListing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fb private seller
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00427180375&set=rpd.100000427180375&source=49
> Comments: He got sent me some photo as attched, yes from the pic shown im pretty sure it was authentic but yeah still got some doubt..
> 
> Here got the link of photo :
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0
> 
> 2nd link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0
> PLS help TIA !


 

Looks fake to me.


----------



## mk lover

missfiggy said:


> Looks fake to me.



Thank you. Actually i already know this bag is fake because the R not curve. It is confirm this prada is fake right. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Thank you. Actually i already know this bag is fake because the R not curve. It is confirm this prada is fake right. Thanks





That old business with the "R" has been outdated for years now.  The shape of the "R" can vary a dozen different ways.  It's no way to authenticate anything made by Prada.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Hi all, pls help me in this, im new here hopefully this gonna be my 1st prada, if im lack in picture pls inform me.. I will ask from the seller soonest possible before i made full payment.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Zip-Top Tote Large BagListing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fb private seller
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00427180375&set=rpd.100000427180375&source=49
> Comments: He got sent me some photo as attched, yes from the pic shown im pretty sure it was authentic but yeah still got some doubt..
> 
> Here got the link of photo :
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0
> 
> 2nd link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/c9fqib6qe4nqraw/AAC_bhUm5oLZv0laFgzno2I0a?dl=0
> PLS help TIA !





missfiggy said:


> Looks fake to me.




The pictures are hideous, but this might actually be authentic. I can't be sure with the poor quality of these pics though.


----------



## albansgirl

One more. Thank you!!! 

Item Name: PRADA Wallet Saffiano Black M506A ***NEW**
Listing number: 161859586803
Seller ID: 20fitness13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Walle...586803?hash=item25af954af3:g:97EAAOSwT5tWIGhX


----------



## mk lover

Prada Psycho said:


> That old business with the "R" has been outdated for years now.  The shape of the "R" can vary a dozen different ways.  It's no way to authenticate anything made by Prada.



What do u mean its no way to authenticate anything made by Prada?? Bcause some1 has just quoted me that the bag looks odd n fake. Thats it, Im just doubted bout it not straightly accusing a Prada bag is fake whatsoever without pro authentication, pls see my bag.. Hopefully u can help..TIA


----------



## mk lover

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures are hideous, but this might actually be authentic. I can't be sure with the poor quality of these pics though.



Opss IM Soo SORRY didnt notice your quote, sorry again, im very confuse now, maybe the seller snap pic using phone cam so that its low quality, so what do u think? Prada Psyho?? Should i take this offer or find other?? TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> What do u mean its no way to authenticate anything made by Prada?? Bcause some1 has just quoted me that the bag looks odd n fake. Thats it, Im just doubted bout it not straightly accusing a Prada bag is fake whatsoever without pro authentication, pls see my bag.. Hopefully u can help..TIA




I said the reference to the shape of the "R" in PRADA alone is no way to determine authenticity. It takes a lot more information and photographs.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Opss IM Soo SORRY didnt notice your quote, sorry again, im very confuse now, maybe the seller snap pic using phone cam so that its low quality, so what do u think? Prada Psyho?? Should i take this offer or find other?? TIA




There is no way to authenticate that bag with those photos.  I can't tell from those photos if it's fake or if it's real.


----------



## missfiggy

albansgirl said:


> One more. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Wallet Saffiano Black M506A ***NEW**
> Listing number: 161859586803
> Seller ID: 20fitness13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Walle...586803?hash=item25af954af3:g:97EAAOSwT5tWIGhX


 

Fake.


----------



## mk lover

Prada Psycho said:


> I said the reference to the shape of the "R" in PRADA alone is no way to determine authenticity. It takes a lot more information and photographs.



Oo i see.. Thanks for that, So how now? Pls let me know your advice bout the bag.. Should i take or ignore?


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Oo i see.. Thanks for that, So how now? Pls let me know your advice bout the bag.. Should i take or ignore?




If these are the only photos you can get, then ignore it.


----------



## mk lover

Prada Psycho said:


> If these are the only photos you can get, then ignore it.



Thanks for the advise, u are so nice..


----------



## stepz

hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this bag. this was given to my friend. TIA 


Item Name: Prada Saffiano tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

stepz said:


> hi dear authenticators! please *let me know what you think of this bag*. this was given to my friend. TIA
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:


 
I'm just going to totally overlook the fact that you have not supplied the pictures as requested in post #1 because just these few show a really amateur and obvious fake.  Your friend needs new friends if this is what they give as gifts.  If I let you know what I really thought, I'd be in jail for very abusive language....lol!!


----------



## stepz

missfiggy said:


> I'm just going to totally overlook the fact that you have not supplied the pictures as requested in post #1 because just these few show a really amateur and obvious fake.  Your friend needs new friends if this is what they give as gifts.  If I let you know what I really thought, I'd be in jail for very abusive language....lol!!



Thank you so much missfiggy for your honest reply : )


----------



## Prada Psycho

stepz said:


> hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this bag. this was given to my friend. TIA
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:





missfiggy said:


> I'm just going to totally overlook the fact that you have not supplied the pictures as requested in post #1 because just these few show a really amateur and obvious fake.  Your friend needs new friends if this is what they give as gifts.  If I let you know what I really thought, I'd be in jail for very abusive language....lol!!




This one looks like a kindergarten project for The School of Counterfeiting. :lolots:


----------



## Ladyflakes

Hi! My husband bought this bag for me but we both do now know if it is fake or real. Husband does not know how to choose he just bought from a store that is known for selling authentic bags in our country. I told him that sometimes these seller sell fake bags and tell the customer it is authentic. 

Item Name : Prada Saffiano Metal wallet

photos from phone camera only


----------



## hillaryhath

Hi everyone 

I bought this Prada hobo from boom2hatten on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252127561599

I saw that they had thousands of positive feedback and it seemed legit to me, so I did the BIN.  Then last night I read a few of the negs and some claimed that they got fakes.  What do you guys think about this one?

http://img1.jpegbay.com/gallery/004727314/1_f.jpg?6292

Thanks!


----------



## jmcadon

Hi Prada ladies...can someone please authenticate this bag for me.  TIA  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331685255369?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Seller: Pumanchu
Item name: Prada Vitello Daino Hobo
Listing number: 331685255369


----------



## Prada Psycho

hillaryhath said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I bought this Prada hobo from boom2hatten on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252127561599
> 
> I saw that they had thousands of positive feedback and it seemed legit to me, so I did the BIN.  Then last night I read a few of the negs and some claimed that they got fakes.  What do you guys think about this one?
> 
> http://img1.jpegbay.com/gallery/004727314/1_f.jpg?6292
> 
> Thanks!



It's authentic, and yes, this style was made in China.
PS: I saw one Prada with negative feedback, but it said that a Prada SA claimed it was fake....  No reason to take that seriously.  Prada SAs are trained to sell Prada, not authenticate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jmcadon said:


> Hi Prada ladies...can someone please authenticate this bag for me.  TIA  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331685255369?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Seller: Pumanchu
> Item name: Prada Vitello Daino Hobo
> Listing number: 331685255369




The photos in the listing leave a LOT to be desired, but I believe this is authentic.


----------



## hillaryhath

Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic, and yes, this style was made in China.
> PS: I saw one Prada with negative feedback, but it said that a Prada SA claimed it was fake....  No reason to take that seriously.  Prada SAs are trained to sell Prada, not authenticate.


Thank you so much!  Do you know the name of the stye?


----------



## Prada Psycho

hillaryhath said:


> Thank you so much!  Do you know the name of the stye?





It's just called a soft calf hobo/shoulder bag.


----------



## hannyd168

I wonder if the prada expert is available to authenticate this bag I just saw, not clear pictures but look like it is a nice bag, many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Authentic PRADA
Listing number:272017134285
Seller ID: sambar1117
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272017134285?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: interested


----------



## Prada Psycho

hannyd168 said:


> I wonder if the prada expert is available to authenticate this bag I just saw, not clear pictures but look like it is a nice bag, many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA
> Listing number:272017134285
> Seller ID: sambar1117
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272017134285?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: interested




The listing has ended. Did you win it?


----------



## hannyd168

NO... I didn't bit because I don't have gut to bid without your approval. I happened to get many fake Prada and really had a very hard times from the sellers to return. I only have bought 1 Prada over eBay and that is by approval from here. However, tell me what is on your mind, would you pass or bid?


----------



## Prada Psycho

hannyd168 said:


> NO... I didn't bit because I don't have gut to bid without your approval. I happened to get many fake Prada and really had a very hard times from the sellers to return. I only have bought 1 Prada over eBay and that is by approval from here. However, tell me what is on your mind, would you pass or bid?



Given your post was at 7:21AM EDT,  I was still in bed asleep....

I think it may have been authentic, but would have wanted to see more photos. 

PS:  For future reference, post authentication requests much further in advance.   We all live in different parts of the world here and we also have lives outside of tPF.


----------



## Jul007ia

Hi ladies,

I'm wondering is someone can help me authenticate this Prada seffiano tote I receieved as a gift from a friend.  she swears it's authentic, but she just doesnt use it enough to keep it... I'm new to this so please bear with me.  I did some research and im torn, because she swears it's authentic.  I don't think it is. Can you help?

http://s359.photobucket.com/user/julia_g1920/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Please let me know if you need other angles.  I tried to capture everything.  Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

Jul007ia said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering is someone can help me authenticate this Prada seffiano tote I receieved as a gift from a friend.  she swears it's authentic, but she just doesnt use it enough to keep it... I'm new to this so please bear with me.  I did some research and im torn, because she swears it's authentic.  I don't think it is. Can you help?
> 
> http://s359.photobucket.com/user/julia_g1920/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Please let me know if you need other angles.  I tried to capture everything.  Thank you so much!


 

I do not think this is authentic.  Looks like an ordinary fake to me.


----------



## jmcadon

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos in the listing leave a LOT to be desired, but I believe this is authentic.



Yeah, I thought the photos were iffy at best.  Why the heck sellers post useless pics when selling designer items is beyond me! Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Jul007ia

Thanks! That's what I thought -- so disappointing when people lie about the obvious &#128530;


----------



## Jul007ia

Thanks! That's what I thought -- so disappointing when people lie about the obvious &#128530;
 Quote  Reply  Edit


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jul007ia said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering is someone can help me authenticate this Prada seffiano tote I receieved as a gift from a friend.  she swears it's authentic, but she just doesnt use it enough to keep it... I'm new to this so please bear with me.  I did some research and im torn, because she swears it's authentic.  I don't think it is. Can you help?
> 
> http://s359.photobucket.com/user/julia_g1920/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Please let me know if you need other angles.  I tried to capture everything.  Thank you so much!




The only word that springs to mind is "HIDEOUS" to describe the new levels of fakeness this thing has. Unbelievable...


----------



## Panic!

Please authenticate! I don't know the name or any other information, but I hope this is enough.


----------



## Panic!

And some more!


----------



## Panic!

Sorry, there they are again. I don't know how to make attachments work.


----------



## Panic!




----------



## Prada Psycho

Panic! said:


>





Format?  Page One, Post One.


----------



## iveris

Hi all,

Please help me to authenticate this Prada. Bought from SPACE outlet.

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO TOTE
Listing number:
Seller ID: iveris
Link: -
Comments: There are many opinions about the 'R' in the PRADA word. I've read the forum and some mentioned that it depends on the model of the bag. Please help me to authenticate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

iveris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Prada._* Bought from SPACE outlet.
> *_
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO TOTE
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: iveris
> Link: -
> Comments: There are many opinions about the 'R' in the PRADA word. I've read the forum and some mentioned that it depends on the model of the bag. Please help me to authenticate.




You bought this AT a Prada Space boutique?  Of course it's real and that tired old myth about the "R" is just that: a tired old myth.


----------



## honey_babee

Hihi!

Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada bag?

Item Name: Prada Saffiano 
Listing number: --
Seller ID: ccbellevita
Link: 
Comments: Going to try and get additional images, but here are some of the photos that the seller provided.


----------



## Panic!

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?  Page One, Post One.



Sorry, I guess I'm just a little confused. My roommate purchased this bag on ebay or some other online consignment store. She's very technology disfunctional and didn't give me any other information. I only see a format for active  ebay auctions. Am I missing any important photos? I just tried to include as many as I can.


----------



## RueMonge

Where your roommate got the bag is important. Either a link to the completed eBay auction or the name of the site where she bought it is needed. 
As to the pictures, review post one to make sure you have them all.


----------



## Prada Psycho

honey_babee said:


> Hihi!
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano
> Listing number: --
> Seller ID: ccbellevita
> Link:
> Comments: Going to try and get additional images, but here are some of the photos that the seller provided.




Ebay auction link and number please?


----------



## PurseNuub

Hi Everyone,

I just received my very first Prada from Overstock. While excited I feel a bit iffy about it (look at the messy interior tag...). Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Please let me know if you need any more additional photos. And I'm very new at designer bag, and this forum, so if there's anything I need to know please let me know.

My photos are attached and the original listing is in this link http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote/10620118/product.html 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help on this? I would be so grateful!

Prada satchel
Seller: Secondtime around

Instagram- https://instagram.com/p/9JdhqHS5IN/

http://www.2ndtimearound.com/shop-instagram
(Quite a Few posts down)

Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Few more 








Thank you!!


----------



## iveris

Prada Psycho said:


> You bought this AT a Prada Space boutique?  Of course it's real and that tired old myth about the "R" is just that: a tired old myth.


Yes, bought in SPACE HK. Such a relief! Thanks for the fast response


----------



## Panic!

Item Name: "PRADA Pink Purple Vitello Lux Leather Small Crossbody Pouch Bag"
Listing number: 291583898568
Seller ID: thewrld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291583898568?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Auction ended. Roommate purchased the bag. 

Here are additional photos:



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Panic!

And more:


----------



## Panic!




----------



## nicole0612

Hello, I purchased two Prada bags on Tradesy. One seems to be good quality (the daino leather), the other "saffiano" bag is awful quality and smells like a cheap vinyl toy. Can someone please help me to confirm that one is hopefully authentic and the other is most likely non-authentic. Tradesy does have a return policy. 

The "saffiano" bag:

Item name: saffiano medium executive tote shoulder bag
Item #: 3535294
Seller ID:  W
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/parada-shoulder-bag-pink-3535294/
Comments: break in piping, odd smell and feel compared to saffiano purse leather, prada label crooked, tearing in areas. It seems very fake to me.


----------



## nicole0612

Hello, I purchased two Prada bags on Tradesy. One seems to be good quality (the daino leather), the other "saffiano" bag is awful quality and smells like a cheap vinyl toy. Can someone please help me to confirm that one is hopefully authentic and the other is most likely non-authentic. Tradesy does have a return policy. 

The daino bag (FYI: the listing calls it saffiano, but it is not):

Item name: prada saffiano hot pink cross body bag
Item #: 6795187
Seller ID:  Nola
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-cross-body-bag-hot-pink-6795187/
Comments: feels and smells like leather. I hope this one is authentic, it seems like nice quality (used, but that was advertised in the listing)













Thank you all so much. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## nec7963

Hi, i am new here. Please help to authenticate this prada bag and appreciate if admin can help.

Item Name : Prada City Calf Small Topstitched Double-Zip Tote
Listing Number : 0416640330870
Seller ID : Malaysia Local Store
Link : None
Comments: Please kindly help to verify. Appreciate kind admin help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I purchased two Prada bags on Tradesy. One seems to be good quality (the daino leather), the other "saffiano" bag is awful quality and smells like a cheap vinyl toy. Can someone please help me to confirm that one is hopefully authentic and the other is most likely non-authentic. Tradesy does have a return policy.
> 
> The "saffiano" bag:
> 
> Item name: saffiano medium executive tote shoulder bag
> Item #: 3535294
> Seller ID:  W
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/parada-shoulder-bag-pink-3535294/
> Comments: break in piping, odd smell and feel compared to saffiano purse leather, prada label crooked, tearing in areas. It seems very fake to me.
> 
> View attachment 3166980
> View attachment 3166981
> View attachment 3166982
> View attachment 3166983
> View attachment 3166986
> View attachment 3166987
> View attachment 3166988
> View attachment 3166989
> View attachment 3166990
> View attachment 3166991



Total fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I purchased two Prada bags on Tradesy. One seems to be good quality (the daino leather), the other "saffiano" bag is awful quality and smells like a cheap vinyl toy. Can someone please help me to confirm that one is hopefully authentic and the other is most likely non-authentic. Tradesy does have a return policy.
> 
> The daino bag (FYI: the listing calls it saffiano, but it is not):
> 
> Item name: prada saffiano hot pink cross body bag
> Item #: 6795187
> Seller ID:  Nola
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-cross-body-bag-hot-pink-6795187/
> Comments: feels and smells like leather. I hope this one is authentic, it seems like nice quality (used, but that was advertised in the listing)
> 
> View attachment 3166993
> View attachment 3166994
> View attachment 3166995
> View attachment 3166996
> View attachment 3166997
> View attachment 3167000
> View attachment 3167001
> View attachment 3167002
> View attachment 3167004
> View attachment 3167005
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much. I really appreciate your help.



This one actually does look authentic. I think that's a first for a Tradsey item.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nec7963 said:


> Hi, i am new here. Please help to authenticate this prada bag and appreciate if admin can help.
> 
> Item Name : Prada City Calf Small Topstitched Double-Zip Tote
> Listing Number : 0416640330870
> Seller ID : Malaysia Local Store
> Link : None
> Comments: Please kindly help to verify. Appreciate kind admin help.



Looks authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PurseNuub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received my very first Prada from Overstock. While excited I feel a bit iffy about it (look at the messy interior tag...). Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more additional photos. And I'm very new at designer bag, and this forum, so if there's anything I need to know please let me know.
> 
> My photos are attached and the original listing is in this link http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote/10620118/product.html
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Not enough decent photos. I'd be very surprised if this is authentic. Your best bet is to send it back, get a refund and buy FROM Prada.


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 3166630
> 
> View attachment 3166633
> 
> View attachment 3166634
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



I see some worrisome details in the photos, but it could just be the quality of the photos.  I personally would NOT buy this bag based solely on looking at these photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Panic! said:


> And more:




Someone got very lucky. This is authentic.


----------



## honey_babee

Prada Psycho said:


> Ebay auction link and number please?



Hihi! not an ebay auction.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I see some worrisome details in the photos, but it could just be the quality of the photos.  I personally would NOT buy this bag based solely on looking at these photos.




Hi they won't let me return the item unless I can prove to them it's not authentic. can you let me know what photos you need??

Thank you so much


----------



## PurseNuub

Prada Psycho said:


> Not enough decent photos. I'd be very surprised if this is authentic. Your best bet is to send it back, get a refund and buy FROM Prada.


Thank you very much! Yes I'm doing just that, returning it and heading straight to Prada store...


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I see some worrisome details in the photos, but it could just be the quality of the photos.  I personally would NOT buy this bag based solely on looking at these photos.




Hello Prada Psycho!

Are these any better? Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

honey_babee said:


> Hihi! not an ebay auction.




Who is the seller "ccbellevita"  you have listed then?


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hello Prada Psycho!
> 
> Are these any better? Thank you for your time and help!
> 
> View attachment 3167338
> 
> View attachment 3167339
> 
> View attachment 3167340
> 
> View attachment 3167342
> 
> View attachment 3167343
> 
> View attachment 3167344
> 
> View attachment 3167345
> 
> View attachment 3167346
> 
> View attachment 3167347



Can you get me some good, clear close ups  of some sections of the lining? Also, if you have the cards, pics of those too.


----------



## nicole0612

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.




Thank you for confirming, yeah it was really gross. I sent it back this morning.


----------



## nicole0612

Prada Psycho said:


> This one actually does look authentic. I think that's a first for a Tradsey item.




Haha, thanks again! I didn't realize Tradesy was so bad! I've sold several authentic bags on Tradesy that were purchased new from the shops, so I figured other people did too!


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Can you get me some good, clear close ups  of some sections of the lining? Also, if you have the cards, pics of those too.




Hi there-

No cards but I could get photos of the dust bag.

How are these? Thank you again, so much for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there-
> 
> No cards but I could get photos of the dust bag.
> 
> How are these? Thank you again, so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3167401
> 
> View attachment 3167403
> 
> View attachment 3167404




I'm thinking it's authentic and the photos/angles are throwing me. Yours has also been used a LOT which also makes things look different.  I have this exact style in Quarzo (bone color) and have been doing side-by-side comparisions.  What really sticks out is the actual leather itself in your bag.  The soft calf should look and feel like silk.  Here's a shot of mine.  See the difference in the texture of the leather and in the lining?


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's authentic and the photos/angles are throwing me. Yours has also been used a LOT which also makes things look different.  I have this exact style in Quarzo (bone color) and have been doing side-by-side comparisions.  What really sticks out is the actual leather itself in your bag.  The soft calf should look and feel like silk.  Here's a shot of mine.  See the difference in the texture of the leather and in the lining?




It's definitely been used a lot and probably not stored in the best way (the straps flipping up). They said the leather is like butter (and I do believe them). They said the interior is sort of silky and you can feel the writing when you put your hand on it. They are really standing by it being real. Do you think I'm okay? I love this style, and with a little one, don't have as much disposable income right now :/ so it's in my price range lol.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's authentic and the photos/angles are throwing me. Yours has also been used a LOT which also makes things look different.  I have this exact style in Quarzo (bone color) and have been doing side-by-side comparisions.  What really sticks out is the actual leather itself in your bag.  The soft calf should look and feel like silk.  Here's a shot of mine.  See the difference in the texture of the leather and in the lining?




I actually had them take a few more of the lining, hopefully these might help?? Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Also adding these shots if they might be helpful for some reason 






Thank you again for your help Prada Psycho!


----------



## hannyd168

Prada Psycho said:


> Given your post was at 7:21AM EDT,  I was still in bed asleep....
> 
> I think it may have been authentic, but would have wanted to see more photos.
> 
> PS:  For future reference, post authentication requests much further in advance.   We all live in different parts of the world here and we also have lives outside of tPF.


Yes... sorry my bad because I happened to just came across finding it last minutes. I am kinna chicken pit when it comes to buying Prada bag on line, because I saw the fake and real super same the only thing I can tell is the flexibility & soft texture of the leather in new condition with price range fake $400 and real $1,600. made in Korea that is why super same (not displayed). That is why I think it is better to wait for you or pass a good deal than to be sorry buying fake the disappointment it just a horrible feeling beyond words can't sleep, can't tell my husband he will be angry lol  Thank you for your help, when ever you are coming to Los Angeles, must let me take you out... good friends is like diamonds to me.


----------



## Suzaina

Please help authenticate this prada bag
Item Name:AUTHENTIC PRADA BLUE MEDIUM SAFFIANO LUX LEATHER GOLDEN HARDWARE TOTE HANDBAG  
Seller:lozandjay
Item#181912366224
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181912366224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance.


----------



## honey_babee

Prada Psycho said:


> Who is the seller "ccbellevita"  you have listed then?



Oh, she is a different forum selling this bag. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Prada Psycho

honey_babee said:


> Oh, she is a different forum selling this bag. Sorry for the confusion!



Whoever or whatever, from the few photos you posted, it's fake all day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Suzaina said:


> Please help authenticate this prada bag
> Item Name:AUTHENTIC PRADA BLUE MEDIUM SAFFIANO LUX LEATHER GOLDEN HARDWARE TOTE HANDBAG
> Seller:lozandjay
> Item#181912366224
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181912366224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's already been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's authentic and the photos/angles are throwing me. Yours has also been used a LOT which also makes things look different.  I have this exact style in Quarzo (bone color) and have been doing side-by-side comparisions.  What really sticks out is the actual leather itself in your bag.  The soft calf should look and feel like silk.  Here's a shot of mine.  See the difference in the texture of the leather and in the lining?




Hi Prada psycho, thank you again so much for all your help and for posting your gorgeous bag for comparison. I'm so sorry to bother you again, but I'm wondering if you think I'm okay on this one, or if providing for photos might be helpful. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Prada psycho, thank you again so much for all your help and for posting your gorgeous bag for comparison. I'm so sorry to bother you again, but I'm wondering if you think I'm okay on this one, or if providing for photos might be helpful. Thank you thank you thank you!




I already said I thought it was authentic.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I already said I thought it was authentic.




So sorry. I think I misunderstood. Thank you again so much for your help and patience  you are an absolute gem and are so appreciated.

I bet you have an amazing Prada collection!


----------



## danasaur

Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Listing number: none
Seller ID: ideel.com 
Link: none specific, but they currently have a bunch more selling at http://www.ideel.com/events/281102/latest_view 

Comment:

Hi all, 

My younger sister bought her first Prada bag on ideel.com a couple of months ago and I remember telling her to get it authenticated when she first received it because there was an awful, chemically paint smell when she opened it. She didn't, but now the hardware is chipping and after stumbling across these forums, I feel like she may have fallen victim to the flash site counterfeit scam. I think I'm going to try Authenticate4u once I can get access to a DSLR for better and more detailed photos but I thought it wouldn't hurt to try posting here.

 Even on the off chance it is authentic, lesson learned. Shop at Prada for peace of mind.

I have the pictures in the album below:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/29231788@N04/vu418v

Please advise!


----------



## Prada Psycho

danasaur said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: ideel.com
> Link: none specific, but they currently have a bunch more selling at http://www.ideel.com/events/281102/latest_view
> 
> Comment:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My younger sister bought her first Prada bag on ideel.com a couple of months ago and I remember telling her to get it authenticated when she first received it because there was an awful, chemically paint smell when she opened it. She didn't, but now the hardware is chipping and after stumbling across these forums, I feel like she may have fallen victim to the flash site counterfeit scam. I think I'm going to try Authenticate4u once I can get access to a DSLR for better and more detailed photos but I thought it wouldn't hurt to try posting here.
> 
> Even on the off chance it is authentic, lesson learned. Shop at Prada for peace of mind.
> 
> I have the pictures in the album below:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/29231788@N04/vu418v
> 
> Please advise!



http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-872906.html


Another flash sale super fake.


----------



## nec7963

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.


Hi Prada Psycho,

Can you please double confirm the item Prada City Calf Small Topstitched Double-Zip Tote is authentic? It's a branded shop and not the prada shop. Please help to confirm it's authentic and greatly appreciated your help.


----------



## honey_babee

Prada Psycho said:


> Whoever or whatever, from the few photos you posted, it's fake all day and twice on Sunday.



Thank you!


----------



## danasaur

Prada Psycho said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-872906.html
> 
> 
> Another flash sale super fake.



Thank you so much. I will definitely be avoiding those sites from now on! It's making me question everything I've ever purchased from Gilt and Ideel(i) but at least now I know not to anymore.


----------



## missfiggy

nec7963 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> Can you please double confirm the item Prada City Calf Small Topstitched Double-Zip Tote is authentic? It's a branded shop and not the prada shop. Please help to confirm it's authentic and greatly appreciated your help.


 

We can never confirm with 100% certainty unless we actually handle the item.  All we can say is that, from the photos, we believe that the item looks to be authentic.


----------



## nec7963

missfiggy said:


> We can never confirm with 100% certainty unless we actually handle the item.  All we can say is that, from the photos, we believe that the item looks to be authentic.


Hi Prada Psycho,

One more question, i found that the serial number of the bag is identical to another same design bag. There are two bags with same design and same serial number. I didnt know if they got three or four units of bag with same serial number. Do you think this is possible? What they told me, same batch of prada bag will get the same serial number. Please kindly advise.


----------



## missfiggy

nec7963 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> One more question, i found that the serial number of the bag is identical to another same design bag. There are two bags with same design and same serial number. I didnt know if they got three or four units of bag with same serial number. Do you think this is possible? What they told me, same batch of prada bag will get the same serial number. Please kindly advise.


 
Prada bags do not have serial numbers.  The design number is a 4 number code which will appear on the cards.  It might have 1 or 2 letters preceding the number, for example BR3107, or M5101.   All bags of this design will have the same design number.  Any numbered tags inside the bag are machinist's tags only and have NOTHING WHATSOEVER TO DO WITH AUTHENTICATING.  The seller may have several bags of the same design, therefore the design number will be the same on the cards for each bag.


----------



## Louyasa

Hello. Can you help me please with this bag
Prada Fairy
Link https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-prada/bolso-fairy-prada-buscado-bloggers-obra

Thanks a lot


----------



## Prada Psycho

Louyasa said:


> Hello. Can you help me please with this bag
> Prada Fairy
> Link https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-prada/bolso-fairy-prada-buscado-bloggers-obra
> 
> Thanks a lot



Hideous fake!


----------



## Louyasa

Prada Psycho said:


> Hideous fake!


Thank you. I suposed it.


----------



## Cardenaldana

Hi! I want to look into buying this (i know its a little broken) Can anyone help me with authenticating it? Pics are in the link. Thank you!!!

listing number: 2847742
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-cross-body-bag-purplered-2847742/
seller: cashinmybag


----------



## Kr1234

oops


----------



## StarAriez

Hi,

I have bought this Prada Diaper Bag off eBay and would like to seek your advise on it's authenticity. Thanks alot!


----------



## StarAriez

Continue..


----------



## Prada Psycho

StarAriez said:


> Continue..





Format?....


----------



## StarAriez

Hi, Sorry about that.

Item Name: Auth Pre Loved Prada Diaper Bag Baby Carry On Travel Overnight

Listing number: 252132758674

Seller ID: hannahjaocb

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Pre-Lo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

StarAriez said:


> Hi, Sorry about that.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Pre Loved Prada Diaper Bag Baby Carry On Travel Overnight
> 
> Listing number: 252132758674
> 
> Seller ID: hannahjaocb
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Pre-Lo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments:



Did the cards come with it?  Also, I need to see a close up, angled shot of the inside Prada rectangle logo tag and some very clear close ups of the lining.  I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## StarAriez

Hi Prada Psycho,
	

		
			
		

		
	




It does not comes with the cards. As per request.






Thanks a lot!


----------



## Prada Psycho

StarAriez said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171864
> 
> 
> It does not comes with the cards. As per request.
> 
> View attachment 3171861
> View attachment 3171862
> View attachment 3171863
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Just as I suspected: it's fake.
Edit note:  I looked at the seller's feedback. There is one comment from another of this seller's buyers about having been sold a counterfeit item. My guess is that it's this exact item since according to the feedback,  the seller refunded.

This seller has been busy selling lots of these fake diaper bags:
http://www.ebay.com/csc/hannahjaocb/m.html?LH_Complete=1&_ipg=50&_since=15&_sop=13&_rdc=1


----------



## StarAriez

Hi Prada Psycho,

In fact, I did noticed and ask her about this. She mentioned that she have 2 and one of them is relisted due to non paying. And her mother in law bought the same bag to her sister in law too. And she ensure me that it's 100% authentic. That's why I fall for it.. [emoji26]

I have asked her for proof of authenticity and asking how to go about the refund.

Thanks A lot.


----------



## Prada Psycho

StarAriez said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> 
> In fact, I did noticed and ask her about this. She mentioned that she have 2 and one of them is relisted due to non paying. And her mother in law bought the same bag to her sister in law too. And she ensure me that it's 100% authentic. That's why I fall for it.. [emoji26]
> 
> I have asked her for proof of authenticity and asking how to go about the refund.
> 
> Thanks A lot.




People will say anything to take your money, especially on eBay....
The listing has been reported, so you only need to follow the steps under your eBay order information on this item to get a refund.


----------



## cel_uy

Hi I just want to ask if this is authentic. The seller has 100% feedback but the item might be too good to be true. Thank you very much 

Item Name: PRADA BR4253 TESSUTO LARGE SHOPPING BAG, NERO

Listing number: 181911323208
Seller ID: amazinglyworthy
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...323208?hash=item2a5ac28248:g:iLQAAOSw9N1VvLGz


----------



## Prada Psycho

cel_uy said:


> Hi I just want to ask if this is authentic. The seller has 100% feedback but _*the item might be too good to be true. *_Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BR4253 TESSUTO LARGE SHOPPING BAG, NERO
> 
> Listing number: 181911323208
> Seller ID: amazinglyworthy
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...323208?hash=item2a5ac28248:g:iLQAAOSw9N1VvLGz




You answered your own question and yes, it is fake.


----------



## cel_uy

Prada Psycho said:


> You answered your own question and yes, it is fake.



Oh well.. it truly was too good to be true.. tsk3x. thanks Prada Pyscho!


----------



## StarAriez

Prada Psycho said:


> People will say anything to take your money, especially on eBay....
> The listing has been reported, so you only need to follow the steps under your eBay order information on this item to get a refund.


Thanks Prada Psycho, I have emailed her and she agreed to refund me once I return back the bag. 
Hope I can get my money back.
After this, think I should only save up and buy from Prada Boutique itself.


----------



## Prada Psycho

StarAriez said:


> Thanks Prada Psycho, I have emailed her and she agreed to refund me once I return back the bag.
> Hope I can get my money back.
> After this, think I should only save up and buy from Prada Boutique itself.



You need to go through eBay's Resolution Center and do what they instruct.  Otherwise, the seller has the bag AND your money.


----------



## Yviram

Hello Prada Psycho &#128522;  I desperately need your expertise. I bought this Prada Saffiano large bag to my friend's friend. It's my first prada bag so I'm not so sure if this is authentic or not. I got it for U$400 without any inclusions. The bag still ok but obviously lots of sign of usage especially in the handle and corner sides. I'm alright with the flaws but just want to make sure it's authentic. Please help.
Very big Thank you in advance.


----------



## Yviram

More pictures


----------



## Yviram

3rd picture


----------



## Yviram

4th picture


----------



## Yviram

5th picture


----------



## Yviram

6th pictures


----------



## Yviram

Last batch of pictures &#128522;
I will definitely appreciate your help.  Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yviram said:


> Last batch of pictures &#128522;
> I will definitely appreciate your help.  Thanks




Looks authentic.  You got a steal of a deal.


----------



## Yviram

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.  You got a steal of a deal.


Yey &#128522;&#128521; thanks a lot!  I'm so happy &#9786; 
God Bless You &#128522;


----------



## Verushkastar

Hello..
I would like to know if this bag is authentic please?.
It does not have any tags on the inside of the bag.
http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Verushkastar/library/


----------



## missfiggy

Verushkastar said:


> Hello..
> I would like to know if this bag is authentic please?.
> It does not have any tags on the inside of the bag.
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Verushkastar/library/


 

I wish you newbies would please READ POST #1 and stick to the correct posting format.

But, because I can't stand the sight of it for 2 postings - it is a really, REALLY, HORRENDOUS and MAJOR FUGLY fake.


----------



## Fashionablyamaz

Item name: Prada Spazzolato tote
Listing number: n/a
Seller is: n/a 
These are the only pictures that were provided of the bag on the website. The most important part front logo is not clearly visible but hopefully from the other pictures someone can provide an opinion on whether there is a possibility it is real, and worth taking a chance on. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionablyamaz said:


> Item name: Prada Spazzolato tote
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller is: n/a
> These are the only pictures that were provided of the bag on the website. The most important part front logo is not clearly visible but hopefully from the other pictures someone can provide an opinion on whether there is a possibility it is real, and worth taking a chance on. Thanks in advance !!!


 

Please read post #1


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi TPFers,

Please let me know if any other info or pics are required for authentication. Thanks in advance peeps!

tem Name: Authentic Prada Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 32835143
Seller ID: ejarafaell
Link: https://carousell.com/p/32835143/
Comments:Bag does not come with any cards or dust bag, reason for low price given by seller


----------



## missfiggy

jennifurchua said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> Please let me know if any other info or pics are required for authentication. Thanks in advance peeps!
> 
> tem Name: Authentic Prada Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 32835143
> Seller ID: ejarafaell
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/32835143/
> Comments:Bag does not come with any cards or dust bag, reason for low price given by seller


 
I don't know how this site works but I was unable to enlarge any of the tiny pictures.  And if we can't see the detail, we can't make any assessment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jennifurchua said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> Please let me know if any other info or pics are required for authentication. Thanks in advance peeps!
> 
> tem Name: Authentic Prada Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 32835143
> Seller ID: ejarafaell
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/32835143/
> Comments:Bag does not come with any cards or dust bag, reason for low price given by seller





missfiggy said:


> I don't know how this site works but I was unable to enlarge any of the tiny pictures.  And if we can't see the detail, we can't make any assessment.




I'm able to see enough to see it's a raging fake.


----------



## edithcs

Hi. I got this bag from Reebonz in Australia. I was actually happy with this purchase until I had a good look at the logo. The "A" in Prada is crooked. I rang up Reebonz and was told that they only sell authentic items and that certain styles were made this way. She encouraged me to look at bag forums, but I couldn't find any. She assured me it was not a factory defect, but it was just made that way deliberately. 

Here are the details; 
Vendor: Reebonz Australia
Item number: BN26932BBEF0V410001A
Style: Prada Daino shopping tote


----------



## edithcs

How do I add more photos? Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

edithcs said:


> Hi. I got this bag from Reebonz in Australia. I was actually happy with this purchase until I had a good look at the logo. The "A" in Prada is crooked. I rang up Reebonz and was told that they only sell authentic items and that certain styles were made this way. She encouraged me to look at bag forums, but I couldn't find any. She assured me it was not a factory defect, but it was just made that way deliberately.
> 
> Here are the details;
> Vendor: Reebonz Australia
> Item number: BN26932BBEF0V410001A
> Style: Prada Daino shopping tote


 
I haven't yet caught Reebonz selling fakes, however one photo is not really enough to make any sort of assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

edithcs said:


> How do I add more photos? Thanks!


 
aha - trying to upload more photos!!!!

Use the Reply window below and choose the Go Advanced option.

From the menu across the top of the new window, select the Attachment (paperclip) option, then follow the instructions in the next new window which will pop up.  Photos must not exceed a certain size so you may need to resize your pics.  You should be able to add 4 photos each time.  HTH


----------



## Mukupka

Model: unknown
seller: local private

Hello experts, I found this Prada handbag on our local e-market. I have not found similar on internet so I do not know the name of model. I asked for additional pictures of tag and zipper but stil have not received it, maybe later.
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Mukupka

I post photos again, they were terribly uploaded before. Sorry
ATTACH]3178339[/ATTACH]ATTACH]3178335[/ATTACH]


----------



## missfiggy

Mukupka said:


> I post photos again, they were terribly uploaded before. Sorry
> ATTACH]3178339[/ATTACH]ATTACH]3178335[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178336
> View attachment 3178337
> View attachment 3178338


 

Oh my....I'm lost for words.  I have NOTHING to describe this.  Suffice it is to say - it is fake.


----------



## edithcs

edithcs said:


> How do I add more photos? Thanks!


Here are more photos. Hope this works! If it doesn't, my apologies!


----------



## edithcs

edithcs said:


> Hi. I got this bag from Reebonz in Australia. I was actually happy with this purchase until I had a good look at the logo. The "A" in Prada is crooked. I rang up Reebonz and was told that they only sell authentic items and that certain styles were made this way. She encouraged me to look at bag forums, but I couldn't find any. She assured me it was not a factory defect, but it was just made that way deliberately.
> 
> Here are the details;
> Vendor: Reebonz Australia
> Item number: BN26932BBEF0V410001A
> Style: Prada Daino shopping tote


Here are more photos


----------



## edithcs

edithcs said:


> Here are more photos


Sorry if I'm completely stuffing this up! It won't let me post more than 1 photo at a time.&#128513;


----------



## edithcs

X


----------



## edithcs

missfiggy said:


> I haven't yet caught Reebonz selling fakes, however one photo is not really enough to make any sort of assessment.


More


----------



## edithcs

more


----------



## edithcs

here


----------



## edithcs

missfiggy said:


> aha - trying to upload more photos!!!!
> 
> Use the Reply window below and choose the Go Advanced option.
> 
> From the menu across the top of the new window, select the Attachment (paperclip) option, then follow the instructions in the next new window which will pop up.  Photos must not exceed a certain size so you may need to resize your pics.  You should be able to add 4 photos each time.  HTH


Sorry I'm so new to this. I couldn't upload more than one photo at a time. Have you ever heard of Prada bag's logo having crooked letters. Apart from the logo, everything was perfect. (Atleast I think so -/ obviously not an expert. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## virgo7861

Hello,

would someone authenticate this item please.. thank you

Item Name: Prada Shopper Tote with Buckled Straps White Leather
Listing number: 360959449971
Seller ID: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Shopp...449971?hash=item540adc1b73:g:Rr0AAOSw9r1WDHqj


----------



## Prada Psycho

edithcs said:


> Sorry I'm so new to this. I couldn't upload more than one photo at a time. Have you ever heard of Prada bag's logo having crooked letters. Apart from the logo, everything was perfect. (Atleast I think so -/ obviously not an expert. Thanks for your feedback.




I saw a red vernice saffiano frame in Neiman Marcus last year or so. The bag was at least $3500 and the PRADA letters were crooked.  Prada doesn't care about quality any more. All they want is your money.

That said, I don't see anything in your (few) photos to make me think this is a fake.  If that crooked A bothers you, you should return it for one that's in a little better shape.


----------



## Prada Psycho

virgo7861 said:


> Hello,
> 
> would someone authenticate this item please.. thank you
> 
> Item Name: Prada Shopper Tote with Buckled Straps White Leather
> Listing number: 360959449971
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Shopp...449971?hash=item540adc1b73:g:Rr0AAOSw9r1WDHqj




The photos aren't that great, but I don't see anything to make me think it's fake.


----------



## virgo7861

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos aren't that great, but I don't see anything to make me think it's fake.



okay thanks for looking


----------



## c8r0l

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Authentic Prada BN2274 Saffiano Nero Tote Black Nero
Listing number: 301791721788
Seller ID:  grandpalmshomeserviceimports
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/301791721788?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

c8r0l said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada BN2274 Saffiano Nero Tote Black Nero
> Listing number: 301791721788
> Seller ID:  grandpalmshomeserviceimports
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301791721788?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA



Fake and not even a good one.


----------



## edithcs

Thanks!


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this two vintage PRADA massenger bags and one tote for me. I got it from yard sale. THANKS


----------



## pasitmd1990

Next bag


----------



## pasitmd1990

The PRADA tote bag


----------



## ylinglingz

Please authenticate this Prada wallet on chain.

I just bought this wallet from Ebay and was wondering if it is real. 

Please click on link below to see the pictures:

http://imgur.com/a/39f3n

Please HELP!

Please let me know if you will need more pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

ylinglingz said:


> Please authenticate this Prada wallet on chain.
> 
> I just bought this wallet from Ebay and was wondering if it is real.
> 
> Please click on link below to see the pictures:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/39f3n
> 
> Please HELP!
> 
> Please let me know if you will need more pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


 

READ POST #1.....or be ignored.


----------



## Sa13579

Item Name: 
PRADA BN2274 Saffiano Nero

Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: Poshmark.com

Kindly help me authenticate this please. I have already purchased the item. I saw a video online that said any stitch by the snap button makes the purse a counterfeit. However there are varying positions on this forum regarding the stitch. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you! 


http://s8.postimg.org/xytm2sc05/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/osbbfi6rp/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/5bv76q11h/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/xw9qfy8cl/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/l3lmg0wqt/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/wq5qh5k1x/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/yj8n5h58l/image.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/tyhvcsw5h/image.jpg


----------



## missfiggy

Sa13579 said:


> Item Name:
> PRADA BN2274 Saffiano Nero
> 
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: Poshmark.com
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this please. I have already purchased the item. I saw a video online that said any stitch by the snap button makes the purse a counterfeit. However there are varying positions on this forum regarding the stitch. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/xytm2sc05/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/osbbfi6rp/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/5bv76q11h/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/xw9qfy8cl/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/l3lmg0wqt/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/wq5qh5k1x/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/yj8n5h58l/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/tyhvcsw5h/image.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Please ignore online guides which are mostly crap.  The presence or absence of any stitch depends on the year and the model number.
> 
> Please post clear large closeups as per the instructions CLEARLY SET OUT in Post #1.  Especially the logo and the linings.
> 
> The photo of the receipt which you have included has no relation to the bag you are questioning.
> 
> Do you have the cardboard cards also?  If so, I need a clear closeup of it both sides as well as the envelope in which the card(s) came.
> 
> Is there still a live link to the sale page??


----------



## missfiggy

pasitmd1990 said:


> The PRADA tote bag


 
These old nylons are literally impossible to authenticate just from photos.  Having said that I'm leaning towards authentic for all three.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help on this tote?

Item: leather tote
Seller: cashinmybag
https://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-purple-leather-tote/

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sa13579

Thank you for all your help. No there is no link to the sale anymore however below are the photos your requested and what was originally required by the first post. Thank you!

http://s29.postimg.org/5hjwlrmxj/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/3r0vka5ef/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/69mkkyr4n/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/l6v1lz4d3/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/xt5git6tz/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/6u1lnnkd3/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/ju8r6chjr/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/laov289uf/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/6g09o209j/image.jpg
http://s29.postimg.org/ph543tk2f/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/l64l1c7zx/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/8q7v7lenx/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/za0g9qf7h/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/yobhdmk59/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/viqvnf1j1/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/8wq5ofd6l/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/fyo3amgsd/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/78mew19x9/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/sh03dgoe5/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/tcrzf68ot/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/v3b0gnq7x/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/ee9kkqtml/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/f7m6dcznh/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/9kuetmmil/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/jxgpfpg1p/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/dihoj19bx/image.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/6x0d5j43h/image.jpg


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help on this tote?
> 
> Item: leather tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> https://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-purple-leather-tote/
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3180585
> 
> View attachment 3180586
> 
> View attachment 3180587
> 
> View attachment 3180588
> 
> View attachment 3180589
> 
> View attachment 3180590
> 
> View attachment 3180591
> 
> View attachment 3180592
> 
> View attachment 3180593



It's been sold. Did you get it?


----------



## Sa13579

missfiggy said:


> Sa13579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> PRADA BN2274 Saffiano Nero
> 
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: Poshmark.com
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this please. I have already purchased the item. I saw a video online that said any stitch by the snap button makes the purse a counterfeit. However there are varying positions on this forum regarding the stitch. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/xytm2sc05/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/osbbfi6rp/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/5bv76q11h/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/xw9qfy8cl/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/l3lmg0wqt/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/wq5qh5k1x/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/yj8n5h58l/image.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/tyhvcsw5h/image.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Please ignore online guides which are mostly crap.  The presence or absence of any stitch depends on the year and the model number.
> 
> Please post clear large closeups as per the instructions CLEARLY SET OUT in Post #1.  Especially the logo and the linings.
> 
> The photo of the receipt which you have included has no relation to the bag you are questioning.
> 
> Do you have the cardboard cards also?  If so, I need a clear closeup of it both sides as well as the envelope in which the card(s) came.
> 
> Is there still a live link to the sale page??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am new to this. I don't know if I properly tagged you but my previous post has what you requested. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> It's been sold. Did you get it?




I did. They have a super easy return policy so I took the chance.

Thank you for taking a peek Prada Pyscho!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> I did. They have a super easy return policy so I took the chance.
> 
> Thank you for taking a peek Prada Pyscho!




Congratulations! You STOLE a fabulous bag! I fainted when I saw the price.  It's very much gorgeous and very much authentic. 

PS:  I HAVE caught CashInMyBag with some fakes before, so always get their items checked.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Congratulations! You STOLE a fabulous bag! I fainted when I saw the price.  It's very much gorgeous and very much authentic.
> 
> PS:  I HAVE caught CashInMyBag with some fakes before, so always get their items checked.




Hi! Thank you so much! You can see why I had to take a chance  lol - I couldn't believe it!

Thank you so much for the heads up on their authenticity checks. I definitely wasn't sold on everything being authentic and I so appreciate having you here to help.

Thank you!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Sa13579 said:


> Thank you for all your help. No there is no link to the sale anymore however below are the photos your requested and what was originally required by the first post. Thank you!


 

You have missed out the MOST IMPORTANT PHOTO!!!

"Please post clear large closeups as per the instructions CLEARLY SET OUT in Post #1.  Especially the *logo *and the linings."

I need to be able to see the finest detail on the triangle logo.


----------



## Sa13579

missfiggy said:


> You have missed out the MOST IMPORTANT PHOTO!!!
> 
> "Please post clear large closeups as per the instructions CLEARLY SET OUT in Post #1.  Especially the *logo *and the linings."
> 
> I need to be able to see the finest detail on the triangle logo.



http://s7.postimg.org/pnfx01q7f/image.jpg
http://s7.postimg.org/bshmhkvsb/image.jpg

Sorry about that, here is the logo. Thank you.


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: PRADA GAUFRE HANDBAG ~ BLACK PATENT LEATHER ~ AUTHENTIC ~
Listing number:351573629512
Seller ID: honeysmudge
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-GAU...629512?hash=item51db6bda48:g:W~EAAOSw5VFWP0NP
Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this Prada bag? Many thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: PRADA GAUFRE HANDBAG ~ BLACK PATENT LEATHER ~ AUTHENTIC ~
> Listing number:351573629512
> Seller ID: honeysmudge
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-GAU...629512?hash=item51db6bda48:g:W~EAAOSw5VFWP0NP
> Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this Prada bag? Many thanks




Fake and then some. First time I've seen a fake patent gaufre before.


----------



## vivmarie

Unfortunately the seller didn't put up many photos. I've asked for more, but in the meantime I don't suppose anyone could help me out with this one? She says it's vintage. A lot of the saffiano wallets I've seen like this just have the plain logo on the front, not the triangle one. Help appreciated!


----------



## amychen99

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake and then some. First time I've seen a fake patent gaufre before.


Thank you very much! I thought it looks fake too.


----------



## missfiggy

Sa13579 said:


> http://s7.postimg.org/pnfx01q7f/image.jpg
> http://s7.postimg.org/bshmhkvsb/image.jpg
> 
> Sorry about that, here is the logo. Thank you.


 

I'm afraid that I can't decide on this one.  If it's fake then it's a very good fake.  I can't shake the feeling that the receipt is bogus though, and if the receipt is fake then probably so is the bag.  

If you want a 100% answer, then may I suggest that you approach one of the several online authentication companies who will be able to give you a letter of authentication (or non authentication).  The two I have used happily are Authenticate4U.com or Fakespotters.com

Both will charge you a moderate fee but you will have the reassurance of a written statement which can be used in the event of an authenticity dispute.


----------



## jacquixo

hey  would you guys please help me out with this one?

Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number: 161878596802
Seller ID: kat.holyo
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161878596802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: not sure how i feel with only one feedback


----------



## missfiggy

vivmarie said:


> Unfortunately the seller didn't put up many photos. I've asked for more, but in the meantime I don't suppose anyone could help me out with this one? She says it's vintage. A lot of the saffiano wallets I've seen like this just have the plain logo on the front, not the triangle one. Help appreciated!


 

Might be authentic but it is literally impossible to tell from just 2 photos, especially given that wallets are extremely well faked nowadays.  Save your $$ and buy direct from Prada.


----------



## missfiggy

jacquixo said:


> hey  would you guys please help me out with this one?
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag
> Listing number: 161878596802
> Seller ID: kat.holyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161878596802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: not sure how i feel with only one feedback


 

I don't like quite a bit of this - applying the "would I buy it" question, the answer is no, I wouldn't touch this with a 10 foot barge pole.


----------



## Sa13579

missfiggy said:


> I'm afraid that I can't decide on this one.  If it's fake then it's a very good fake.  I can't shake the feeling that the receipt is bogus though, and if the receipt is fake then probably so is the bag.
> 
> If you want a 100% answer, then may I suggest that you approach one of the several online authentication companies who will be able to give you a letter of authentication (or non authentication).  The two I have used happily are Authenticate4U.com or Fakespotters.com
> 
> Both will charge you a moderate fee but you will have the reassurance of a written statement which can be used in the event of an authenticity dispute.




Oh no. &#128557; If you don't mind me asking, what is it about the receipt that makes it look "sketchy"? I've googled prada receipts and found others just like it. (In no way or form does that guarantee the authenticity of the receipt) I plan on calling that location to see if they would be willing to look at the receipt and confirm that is how they are issued there. 

It's heavy and smells just like leather. It feels like the saffianos in store but it may very well be the case that there are better fakes on the market. *Sigh* &#128530;

*Edit*

As I mentioned above here is a listing with photos that has a similar receipt. She says she purchased it at a boutique in LA.

Listing: http://******/1QoiuoG


Photos:
http://s17.postimg.org/rdsz1bgdb/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/yfqwnijz3/image.jpg


----------



## missfiggy

Sa13579 said:


> Oh no. &#55357;&#56877; If you don't mind me asking, what is it about the receipt that makes it look "sketchy"? I've googled prada receipts and found others just like it. (In no way or form does that guarantee the authenticity of the receipt) I plan on calling that location to see if they would be willing to look at the receipt and confirm that is how they are issued there.
> 
> It's heavy and smells just like leather. It feels like the saffianos in store but it may very well be the case that there are better fakes on the market. *Sigh* &#55357;&#56850;
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> As I mentioned above here is a listing with photos that has a similar receipt. She says she purchased it at a boutique in LA.
> 
> Listing: http://******/1QoiuoG
> 
> 
> Photos:
> http://s17.postimg.org/rdsz1bgdb/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/yfqwnijz3/image.jpg


 

If the store confirms that it is one of their receipts, that should probably set your mind at rest.

If not, it may be that you need to go further with an authentication agency.

Unfortunately it is true that the "superfake" saffiano totes are almost indistinguishable from authentic and on this forum we just don't have the time to spend inspecting minute details on each request.  If we can't see that something is fake or authentic within a few minutes, we recommend that you use an authentication agency.  We are all volunteers here and do this on our free time, but we can't spend literally hours on just one item.


----------



## Sa13579

I apologize if that is the way my previous post came off as. I added the last listing in case it may help for future requests that may have the same style receipt. Nonetheless, thank you so
much for all your help. 

This will probably be the last time I buy outside of Prada or a department store. The stress isn't worth it, at all. &#128548;


----------



## Louyasa

Good morning from Spain
Can you help me with this Prada bag. Is this patent leather normal?
Thanks in advance

Link: https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-piel-negro-prada/bonito-practico-bolso-firma-pradaacabado


----------



## Veronikanyc

Item Name: Vitello Daino Prada
Listing number:262105781683
Seller ID: stuffsgoody 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...Dx%2BTGkGQZ309pHQcnfs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Good Morning, 
Could you please help me authenticate this Prada bag? Thanks so much !


----------



## maya5

hi pls help me authenticate this bag. Thks so much!


----------



## maya5

other photos


----------



## Lilali

Hi, please help me to authenticated this PRADA backpack
Item nameRADA Brown Tessuto Nylon & Leather Backpack Bag
Listing number:361413660126
Seller's name: wardrobe-ltd 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Brown...660126?hash=item5425eecdde:g:Y1UAAOSw~gRVgwZp


----------



## Lilali

like this one too
Item name:Authentic Prada Vela sport backpack bag
Listing number: 272044502413
Seller's name: liz.pal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...502413?hash=item3f571dad8d:g:DXgAAOSw4UtWRSr-
thank you !!!


----------



## radodds

Item Name: Prada Bordeaux nylon crossbody
 Listing number: none
 Seller ID: none
 Link: none
 Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. Pictures are below:


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hey, could you authenticate this PRADA bag please?

Sorry, no more pics.... only one from the bottom of the bag. 

Item Name: PRADA Tasche &#10084; Farbe FUMO &#10084; wenig getragen, sehr guter Zustand

Item Number: 301794788727 

Seller ID: horner10_0

Link http:http://www.ebay.de/itm/301794788727...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301794788727&_rdc=1


Many thanks


----------



## Denisedunn

Hi can anyone tell me if this looks genuine.
eBay item no: 151879748584
Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Denisedunn said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this looks genuine.
> eBay item no: 151879748584
> Thanks


 

The title of this thread is *Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*.*

Expect to be ignored if you can't follow a simple request.


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> The title of this thread is *Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*.*
> 
> Expect to be ignored if you can't follow a simple request.


 


Am I missing pictures in my post? I read the first post (and have posted here a few times in the past) and I thought I had included everything. Thank you


----------



## RueMonge

radodds said:


> Am I missing pictures in my post? I read the first post (and have posted here a few times in the past) and I thought I had included everything. Thank you



You're missing the source of your bag. If it wasn't an eBay listing, still need to know where you got it...it's a piece of the authentication process.


----------



## poopsie

radodds said:


> Am I missing pictures in my post? I read the first post (and have posted here a few times in the past) and I thought I had included everything. Thank you





Since virtually every post you have made on TPF is an authentication request you have posted here more than just a few times. If the first post doesn't explain the format clearly look through the thread for other examples.


----------



## radodds

My apologies I thought once the listing is over I shouldn't include it in my post. Here is the listing link:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131641844612


----------



## missfiggy

radodds said:


> My apologies I thought once the listing is over I shouldn't include it in my post. Here is the listing link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131641844612


 

Very very very fake.


----------



## Crystalng

Dear Prada expert,please kindly help to authenticate this Prada saffiano bn2274.

Thank you for ur kindness help~

Item name:Auth Prada Saffiano Leather GHW Shoulder Handbag Black



Item number: 2161900006788



Seller's name: brandoff_hk


Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/321908274615


----------



## Sara Mpt

Can you help me authenticate this prada please


----------



## Sara Mpt

Bn1801


----------



## missfiggy

Sara Mpt said:


> Can you help me authenticate this prada please


 

Follow the rules as set out in POST #1 and use the "Go Advanced" option to post the correct pics.


----------



## Sara Mpt

Please authenticate this Prada BN1801


----------



## Sara Mpt

Prada bn1801


----------



## Sara Mpt

missfiggy said:


> Follow the rules as set out in POST #1 and use the "Go Advanced" option to post the correct pics.


Sorry I am new to this page, it doesn't allow me to upload all my pictures in one post... And I can't go back and delete them


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Very very very fake.


 
Wow I'm so glad I asked. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilali

Hi, sorry for bother, I have posted 2 times , I think everything is correct as you ask on your first post


----------



## tpham80

Does anyone know what Prada bag is this one? And any opinion on its authenticity? Thanks

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1119594905?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## maidex

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111826674902?NAV=HOME


Can you authenticate this wallet?


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Public Service Announcement*​


----------



## bagloverny

Hello, can anyone please authenticate this Prada wallet for me? Many thanks!

Item Name: Auth Prada Saffiano Leather GHW Tri-fold Wallet Purse Peonia
Listing number: 321926951911
Seller ID: beekmanhill 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321926951911?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

bagloverny said:


> Hello, can anyone please authenticate this Prada wallet for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Prada Saffiano Leather GHW Tri-fold Wallet Purse Peonia
> Listing number: 321926951911
> Seller ID: beekmanhill
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321926951911?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> These very small items are just about impossible to authenticate just from photos.
> 
> Sesriously...save your $$$ and buy from Prada.  You'll have no qualms, no queries and no regrets.


----------



## missfiggy

*CURRENTLY.....IGNORING ALL POSTS which ARE NOT IN THE REQUIRED FORMAT.*


----------



## missfiggy

Crystalng said:


> Dear Prada expert,please kindly help to authenticate this Prada saffiano bn2274.
> 
> Thank you for ur kindness help~
> 
> Item name:Auth Prada Saffiano Leather GHW Shoulder Handbag Black
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 2161900006788
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's name: brandoff_hk
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/321908274615[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry - these are impossible to authenticate.  Just way too many very good fakes, especially of the black one.  We do not recommend buying any of these from the secondary market.


----------



## wildberry

Appreciate if you could have a look at below. 
Honestly, the description confused me a little. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: $2680 PRADA CERVO ANTIK TOTE WITH GRADIENT ACCENT BN1191 SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: 181937808781
Seller ID: tiempodecosas
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/181937808781?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sylvanna

Hi, I know the pictures aren't extremely clear and that there aren't that many but I already asked the seller for more photos. Given what you can see, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Item name: PRADA saffiano Lux tote large brand new
Item number: 2050924
Seller ID: Rachel
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lux-tote-large-brand-new-prada-2050924.shtml


----------



## Prada Psycho

wildberry said:


> Appreciate if you could have a look at below.
> Honestly, the description confused me a little. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: $2680 PRADA CERVO ANTIK TOTE WITH GRADIENT ACCENT BN1191 SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 181937808781
> Seller ID: tiempodecosas
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/181937808781?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




The photos in this listing are woefully inadequate.  There's no way to authenticate this one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sylvanna said:


> Hi, I know the pictures aren't extremely clear and that there aren't that many but I already asked the seller for more photos. Given what you can see, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: PRADA saffiano Lux tote large brand new
> Item number: 2050924
> Seller ID: Rachel
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-lux-tote-large-brand-new-prada-2050924.shtml




Inadequate photos, plus they want you to register to see anything.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> *Public Service Announcement*​




:urock:


----------



## sylvanna

I have one more. Thank you so much for your time!

Item name: Prada tote bag BN1802 black, saffiano, authentic
Listing number: 161897101922
Seller: elenanyc28
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-tote-b...sh=item25b1d1ba62:g:RZQAAOSwN81WDonR#shpCntId


----------



## Prada Psycho

sylvanna said:


> I have one more. Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item name: Prada tote bag BN1802 black, saffiano, authentic
> Listing number: 161897101922
> Seller: elenanyc28
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-tote-b...sh=item25b1d1ba62:g:RZQAAOSwN81WDonR#shpCntId


Even with the lousy photos, this one is clearly fake.


----------



## Persuasiveprada

I purchased this, but was wondering if it is truly authentic or not. Thank you in advance for help and expertise:

Item Name: Authentic Prada Lux Tote Black Small Saffiano
Listing number: 321930400943
Seller ID: codylauren1
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321930400943


----------



## Prada Psycho

Persuasiveprada said:


> I purchased this, but was wondering if it is truly authentic or not. Thank you in advance for help and expertise:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Lux Tote Black Small Saffiano
> Listing number: 321930400943
> Seller ID: codylauren1
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321930400943



Get your money back. It's so fake it's ridiculous.


----------



## Persuasiveprada

Wow! I was completely fooled. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.
 You are the best!!!


----------



## sylvanna

Sorry, I'm trying really hard to find BN1802 because Prada doesn't sell this size of the Lux tote online anymore  What about this listing?

Item name: Prada double luc tote saffiano leather large
Listing number: 111833333523
Seller: trendlee 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Double...333523?hash=item1a09c93f13:g:uGwAAOSwcBhWVjlH


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sylvanna said:


> Sorry, I'm trying really hard to find BN1802 because Prada doesn't sell this size of the Lux tote online anymore  What about this listing?


Did you check Yoogiscloset? &#128512;


----------



## sylvanna

Johnpauliegal said:


> Did you check Yoogiscloset? &#128512;


Yeah I've checked pretty much everywhere


----------



## sylvanna

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos, plus they want you to register to see anything.



I was able to download all the photos in higher resolution for this listing. I hope these are better. 
Sorry for being such a pain...you can tell how much I really want a BN1802 lol
I really hope this one isn't clearly another fake! Thanks again for your time.


----------



## sylvanna

Some more...


----------



## sylvanna

And that's it! If these photos show nothing then I guess I have to give up my search for this style and move on with my life.


----------



## sylvanna

I was able to get two more photos from the seller which unfortunately I must post separately because I'm on a tablet and I can't seem to change the photo name.


----------



## sylvanna

Please take a look! Thank you again.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Good morning,
I'm hoping someone can help me with this bag. Thanks a bunch!

Item Name:  PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Tote Bruyere

Seller Name: Fashionphile

Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-bruyere-100639


----------



## Prada Psycho

Coach Lover Too said:


> Good morning,
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this bag. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Tote Bruyere
> 
> Seller Name: Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-bruyere-100639




Authentic.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Item Name: Beautiful Prada Saffiano Calf Leather Tote Black Current Season Style
Listing number:111834996157
Seller ID: sar161
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111834996157?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Just purchased this little beauty, ca  anyone just confirm it's authentic please? Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Item Name: Beautiful Prada Saffiano Calf Leather Tote Black Current Season Style
> Listing number:111834996157
> Seller ID: sar161
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111834996157?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: Just purchased this little beauty, ca  anyone just confirm it's authentic please? Thank you in advance


 
Interesting....it certainly looks authentic, but "Saffiano" and "Current Season"????  

The cards are for a 2009 travel wallet, a completely different style and material.  Maybe contact the seller and find out where the correct cards are!!!!

Let us know what you actually receive from this seller.


----------



## bananangu

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano leather tote military green double zip
Listing Number: 262169790743
Seller ID: trueadvantage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262169790743
Comments: Was interested in this saffiano tote bag. The seller said it was authentic, but I just need some more reassurance. I'd really appreciate if someone could look into authenticating it. Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/usr/trueadvantage?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## CEG

Item Name: Aunhentic New Prada BN1801 Small Saffiano Leather Handbag Black (Nero)
Listing number: 272056013608
Seller ID: bryan782
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272056013608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

bananangu said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano leather tote military green double zip
> Listing Number: 262169790743
> Seller ID: trueadvantage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262169790743
> Comments: Was interested in this saffiano tote bag. The seller said it was authentic, but I just need some more reassurance. I'd really appreciate if someone could look into authenticating it. Thanks


 

Sellers will say absolutely ANYTHING but it's not necessarily true.
Taking the "Would I buy this?" test, this one fails miserably.  Lousy photos which all look as bad as my passport photo and a fake card to boot!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

CEG said:


> Item Name: Aunhentic New Prada BN1801 Small Saffiano Leather Handbag Black (Nero)
> Listing number: 272056013608
> Seller ID: bryan782
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272056013608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks in advance for your help!


 


SOOOOOOOOOO very FAAAAAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## CEG

missfiggy said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO very FAAAAAKE!!!!!!!



Ugh! Thanks so much! You saved me, missfiggy! Can't believe there's 50+ bids on it


----------



## missfiggy

CEG said:


> Ugh! Thanks so much! You saved me, missfiggy! Can't believe there's 50+ bids on it


 
   Not any more!!!!  Ebay has delisted it.


----------



## CEG

missfiggy said:


> Not any more!!!!  Ebay has delisted it.



Yayyyy! Were you responsible for it?


----------



## miao321

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and hope that you will be able to help out in authenticating the bag below. A relative of mine would like to sell me a bag at a discount and I'm actually considering it.

Tried to google some pictures of BN1790 - black prada bag but could not find any solid materials as a point of reference.

Hence, I've attached some photos for your gurus to have a look.

Much appreciate your help 

Thank you


----------



## KLK011999

Hi - hoping to get thoughts on whether authentic.  I picked it up from someone local - it's not in perfect shape but for $175, I thought it was a good buy if authentic (pics uploaded out of order - sorry!)


----------



## missfiggy

miao321 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and hope that you will be able to help out in authenticating the bag below. A relative of mine would like to sell me a bag at a discount and I'm actually considering it.
> 
> Tried to google some pictures of BN1790 - black prada bag but could not find any solid materials as a point of reference.
> 
> Hence, I've attached some photos for your gurus to have a look.
> 
> Much appreciate your help
> 
> Thank you


 
You can consider this as totally fake.  Maybe the seller doesn't know that it's fake.....maybe.


----------



## missfiggy

KLK011999 said:


> Hi - hoping to get thoughts on whether authentic.  I picked it up from someone local - it's not in perfect shape but for $175, I thought it was a good buy if authentic (pics uploaded out of order - sorry!)


 

Nothing in the photos makes me think it's fake.


----------



## miao321

Hi miss figgy, thank u for your help. Don't know whether my cousin is aware that she brought a fake.


----------



## mee4

Can someone help verify if this wallet is authentic? 

Prada fold over wallet
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321932173089 
Seller is justagroenupkid


----------



## KLK011999

missfiggy said:


> Nothing in the photos makes me think it's fake.




Thank you!


----------



## bear828

Hello many thanks for any assistance, I purchased this on overstock, but am concerned after
warnings on the prada thread about flash sites.

Item Name: Saffiano lux Color Marmo
Seller ID: Overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote/10758824/product.html
Comments: I purchased this on overstock



db.tt/4cVg4l5N
db.tt/teH2GJw2
db.tt/YfhnyrEv
db.tt/knzxe8SX
db.tt/576uObe8
db.tt/35IkpsPI
db.tt/tafxjs6r
db.tt/tGVMTp84
db.tt/qpEah1tT
db.tt/DS2LiFEl
db.tt/VpMhVTLN


----------



## missfiggy

bear828 said:


> Hello many thanks for any assistance, I purchased this on overstock, but am concerned after
> warnings on the prada thread about flash sites.
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano lux Color Marmo
> Seller ID: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote/10758824/product.html
> Comments: I purchased this on overstock
> 
> 
> 
> db.tt/4cVg4l5N
> db.tt/teH2GJw2
> db.tt/YfhnyrEv
> db.tt/knzxe8SX
> db.tt/576uObe8
> db.tt/35IkpsPI
> db.tt/tafxjs6r
> db.tt/tGVMTp84
> db.tt/qpEah1tT
> db.tt/DS2LiFEl
> db.tt/VpMhVTLN


 
Nothing in the photos to make me think it's fake.


----------



## benny92

hi, can someone help me to authenticate this wallet? thank you so much


----------



## strandedflower

Item Name: PRADA LUX SAFFIANO WOC CROSSBODY WALLET PURSE AUTHENTIC RED FUOCO -Retail $1050+
Listing number: 2060353
Seller ID: sweetp*28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252097548673?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your help


----------



## c8r0l

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: NEW!!! PRADA $2,680 Saffiano Cuir Double Bag W/ STRAP Black/Red Nero/Ciliegia
Listing number:191755841533   
Seller ID: deiginori 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-PRADA-2-680-Saffiano-Cuir-Double-Bag-W-STRAP-Black-Red-Nero-Ciliegia-/191755841533?hash=item2ca589effd:g:a2sAAOSwl9BWK6oV

TIA


----------



## sugarrs

Hi, can anyone help identify if this prada wallet is authentic? Thanks 

Item Name:  Details about  Prada Zip-around Long Wallet Purse Pink/Tamaris/Peach Leather/Saffiano 
Listing number: 161908355652
Seller ID: v-vicwa-5o2jsiqf8r
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161908355652?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jawscat

Hi! I'm new and would like to authenticate this Prada wallet.

Saffiano metal Nero
1M0668

Do let me know if I left out anything, I've put in what I have but no online links as it was not purchased online. Thank you! 

I was concerned as the R didn't seem to be the R Prada usually has.


----------



## carinagucci

Hi Guys

This is my first time posting on this forum so please forgive me If I dont get it perfectly right! 

Can you please advise if you think this looks authentic? 

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Leather Tote Hand/Shoulder bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mount-gravatt/bags/prada-saffiano-leather-tote-hand-shoulder-bag/1097008734
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

strandedflower said:


> Item Name: PRADA LUX SAFFIANO WOC CROSSBODY WALLET PURSE AUTHENTIC RED FUOCO -Retail $1050+
> Listing number: 2060353
> Seller ID: sweetp*28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252097548673?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your help


 
Nothing in the limited photos would make me think it is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

c8r0l said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: NEW!!! PRADA $2,680 Saffiano Cuir Double Bag W/ STRAP Black/Red Nero/Ciliegia
> Listing number:191755841533
> Seller ID: deiginori
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-PRADA-2-680-Saffiano-Cuir-Double-Bag-W-STRAP-Black-Red-Nero-Ciliegia-/191755841533?hash=item2ca589effd:g:a2sAAOSwl9BWK6oV
> 
> TIA


 
It appears to have been delisted so you can probably safely presume it was fake.


----------



## missfiggy

sugarrs said:


> Hi, can anyone help identify if this prada wallet is authentic? Thanks
> 
> Item Name:  Details about  Prada Zip-around Long Wallet Purse Pink/Tamaris/Peach Leather/Saffiano
> Listing number: 161908355652
> Seller ID: v-vicwa-5o2jsiqf8r
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161908355652?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Jawscat said:


> Hi! I'm new and would like to authenticate this Prada wallet.
> 
> Saffiano metal Nero
> 1M0668
> 
> Do let me know if I left out anything, I've put in what I have but no online links as it was not purchased online. Thank you!
> 
> I was concerned as the R didn't seem to be the R Prada usually has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210642
> View attachment 3210643
> View attachment 3210644
> View attachment 3210645


 

Forget about the "R".  Knowing which style of R goes with which range and year is what makes authenticating so intricately devious!!!

Unfortunately I can make no assessment from the photos partly because it is virtually impossible to authenticate these small leather items just from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

carinagucci said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first time posting on this forum so please forgive me If I dont get it perfectly right!
> 
> Can you please advise if you think this looks authentic?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Leather Tote Hand/Shoulder bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/moun...ano-leather-tote-hand-shoulder-bag/1097008734
> Comments:


 
*G*umtree....*G*uaranteed *G*arbage.  Fake, very very fake.


----------



## carinagucci

Thank you!!!



missfiggy said:


> *G*umtree....*G*uaranteed *G*arbage.  Fake, very very fake.


----------



## nanirina

Hihi, can someone plz help to authenticate this bag for me? Apologies didn't get it donie before the listing ended. I just won this. Thx a lot,

Item name: Authentic PRADA Gaufre Nappa Dark Brown Leather Satchel Handbag Shoulder Strap 
Item number: 281871508841
Seller:  iriemilly
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...2FU0vQ2TDC22%2FrrUQu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I have also asked her to provide more pics of the inside number tag and underside of the zipper.  Thx very much in advance!


----------



## Jawscat

missfiggy said:


> Forget about the "R".  Knowing which style of R goes with which range and year is what makes authenticating so intricately devious!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I can make no assessment from the photos partly because it is virtually impossible to authenticate these small leather items just from photos.




Thank you for clarifying about the "R", missfiggy; it brings some relief to me. [emoji4] Appreciate your help!


----------



## missfiggy

nanirina said:


> Hihi, can someone plz help to authenticate this bag for me? Apologies didn't get it donie before the listing ended. I just won this. Thx a lot,
> 
> Item name: Authentic PRADA Gaufre Nappa Dark Brown Leather Satchel Handbag Shoulder Strap
> Item number: 281871508841
> Seller:  iriemilly
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...2FU0vQ2TDC22%2FrrUQu8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> I have also asked her to provide more pics of the inside number tag and underside of the zipper.  Thx very much in advance!


 
Pay the seller as you are now legally obliged to do, and feel free to post your own photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## nanirina

missfiggy said:


> Pay the seller as you are now legally obliged to do, and feel free to post your own photos when you receive the bag.


 Hi Misfiggy, thx for getting back to me. Would it be possible for you to just take a look for my peace of mind? I will of course pay the seller. But because I am located abroad and need to use a mail forwarder to forward me the bag, I won't get it for at least another 2-3 weeks. Sometimes I get it after the ebay guarantee is over. So if this item turns out to be not authentic, I can still ask the mail forwarder to help me return the bag before the company forwards it to me here in Asia. Thx in advance for help.


----------



## nanirina

missfiggy said:


> Pay the seller as you are now legally obliged to do, and feel free to post your own photos when you receive the bag.




It's already been paid for now. But back to what I said earlier, I would really appreciate if you could help to authenticate based on existing photos so if there are any issues I could get the item returned before I get it in my hands 3 weeks later. 

Thx so much again.


----------



## PradaDrone

Item Name: Prada B2756t Saffiano-Talco
Listing number: Groupon
Seller ID: Groupon
Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-prada-saffiano-leather-tote-in-multiple-styles
Comments: Bought this from Groupon, not 100% sure if it is authentic. Any advise would help. Thanks.
goo.gl/photos/YPDtbcrXQPvM3E6d9

I am using Google Photo's link, not sure if it works...


----------



## benny92

Item Name: Prada 
Listing number: 
hi, can someone help me to authenticate this prada wallet? thank you so much


----------



## Larlaannelo

What is this bag called and can you help me authenticate. I am planning to purchase it. Thank you
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1722928001273955&set=pcb.1722928171273938&type=3


----------



## missfiggy

PradaDrone said:


> Item Name: Prada B2756t Saffiano-Talco
> Listing number: Groupon
> Seller ID: Groupon
> Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-prada-saffiano-leather-tote-in-multiple-styles
> Comments: Bought this from Groupon, not 100% sure if it is authentic. Any advise would help. Thanks.
> goo.gl/photos/YPDtbcrXQPvM3E6d9
> 
> I am using Google Photo's link, not sure if it works...


 
Your link doesn't work but I very much doubt that the bag is authentic - every other "Prada" sold by Groupon that I have seen, was fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Larlaannelo said:


> What is this bag called and can you help me authenticate. I am planning to purchase it. Thank you
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1722928001273955&set=pcb.1722928171273938&type=3


 

Both sides of both cards, closeup of main logo and closeup of logo on luggage label please.  Currently leaning towards fake.


----------



## PradaDrone

missfiggy said:


> Your link doesn't work but I very much doubt that the bag is authentic - every other "Prada" sold by Groupon that I have seen, was fake.



Here's the first set of the photos. I tried to compared to the real one, and to my un-trained eyes, i couldn't tell any difference. If it is fake, could you kindly tell me why? Thank you so much. More photos to come.


----------



## PradaDrone

missfiggy said:


> Your link doesn't work but I very much doubt that the bag is authentic - every other "Prada" sold by Groupon that I have seen, was fake.



Here's 2nd set of photos, 3rd set of photos coming


----------



## PradaDrone

missfiggy said:


> Your link doesn't work but I very much doubt that the bag is authentic - every other "Prada" sold by Groupon that I have seen, was fake.



3rd set of photos. Bought from Groupon USA. Let me know what you think, and teach me what you were looking at, many thanks!


----------



## miao321

Hi, can any kind soul help me to authenticate this bag? I'm really a noob when it comes to buying preloved bags. Thank u so much!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3212067

View attachment 3212069


----------



## miao321

Sorry my line is quite bad, forget to include these too..


----------



## missfiggy

PradaDrone said:


> 3rd set of photos. Bought from Groupon USA. Let me know what you think, and teach me what you were looking at, many thanks!


 

Yep...just as I thought, it's fake.

And no, we do not give instructions on how to authenticate.  It takes literally years of study, purchase, collesting, prowling, stalking etc.

And if we put up our secrets online, then counterfeiters would use the information to make their foul forgeries even more hard to detect.


----------



## missfiggy

miao321 said:


> Sorry my line is quite bad, forget to include these too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212075
> View attachment 3212076
> View attachment 3212077


 

Please read post #1 and use CORRECT FORMAT.

On second thoughts...please DON'T include the photos again.  The bag is too foully fake for me to want to look at twice.  But I do want to know where it came from.


----------



## missfiggy

benny92 said:


> Item Name: Prada
> Listing number:
> hi, can someone help me to authenticate this prada wallet? thank you so much


 

I thought that since you were ignored the first time, you might go back and READ post # 1 as you are specifically requested to do in the title of this thread.

If you want an answer please follow our simple rules and post in the correct format.


----------



## nany

Hi
Can you please let me know if this Prada bag on The RealReal.com is authentic,This bag is final sale with no return ,I havent purchased the bag yet
 Thanks

https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_3_enlarged.jpg
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_1_enlarged.jpg
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_2_enlarged.jpg
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_4_enlarged.jpg
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_5_enlarged.jpg
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_6_enlarged.jpg


----------



## miao321

Hi missfiggy, apologies on the wrong format. It came from this app called carousell, it's an app in Malaysia whereby you could sell new or preloved items. In this case, the seller claim that the bag is from Japan hence there are some disperancies in each country(doesn't make sense doesn't it). Learnt my lesson hard enough, I'll prolly just go on the safe side and buy it from a REAL boutique albeit its costly but at least I know it's AUTHENTIC.


----------



## bama_kay

Hi missfiggy or anyone else! I've been a silent lurker for so long here, but I recently bought a used Prada Lux Saffiano Tote and was wondering if anyone could help authenticate it for me? 

Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Tote in Nero
Listing number: 221960787449
Seller ID: Ebay greatneckgreat
Link: http://imgur.com/a/1P4Tw
Comments: The quality of the leather and most of the branding is very good quality, but what makes me wonder is that the dust bag came with no Prada tag or branding on it, despite having a nice leather drawstring, as well as the branding on the bottom button and side buttons, but on some authentic purses I've noticed the branding for those buttons aren't as clear as well. Thank you so much in advance anyone!


----------



## c8r0l

I know that the listing has ended but can anyone tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Double Zip medium Tote Bag Nude Pink
Listing number: 181960073917
Seller ID: greentreebooks1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181960073917?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

nany said:


> Hi
> Can you please let me know if this Prada bag on The RealReal.com is authentic,This bag is final sale with no return ,I havent purchased the bag yet
> Thanks
> 
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_3_enlarged.jpg
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_1_enlarged.jpg
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_2_enlarged.jpg
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_4_enlarged.jpg
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_5_enlarged.jpg
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/PRA60659_6_enlarged.jpg


 

The photos are of no use for authentication.

Please use correct format.


----------



## missfiggy

bama_kay said:


> Hi missfiggy or anyone else! I've been a silent lurker for so long here, but I recently bought a used Prada Lux Saffiano Tote and was wondering if anyone could help authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Tote in Nero
> Listing number: 221960787449
> Seller ID: Ebay greatneckgreat
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/1P4Tw
> Comments: The quality of the leather and most of the branding is very good quality, but what makes me wonder is that the dust bag came with no Prada tag or branding on it, despite having a nice leather drawstring, as well as the branding on the bottom button and side buttons, but on some authentic purses I've noticed the branding for those buttons aren't as clear as well. Thank you so much in advance anyone!


 
Your link doesn't work.


----------



## missfiggy

c8r0l said:


> I know that the listing has ended but can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Double Zip medium Tote Bag Nude Pink
> Listing number: 181960073917
> Seller ID: greentreebooks1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181960073917?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 

I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## bama_kay

missfiggy said:


> Your link doesn't work.



So sorry! Here's the updated links!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151213_205254_1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151213_205424.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231458.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231441.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231431.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232126.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232146.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232109.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231905.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231724.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231803.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232028.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231955.jpg


----------



## PradaDrone

missfiggy said:


> Yep...just as I thought, it's fake.
> 
> And no, we do not give instructions on how to authenticate.  It takes literally years of study, purchase, collesting, prowling, stalking etc.
> 
> And if we put up our secrets online, then counterfeiters would use the information to make their foul forgeries even more hard to detect.



I understood. Thank you for your advise. Good thing i check with you, cause I really couldn't tell the difference. Is this a good fake at least, or am that bad at authenticating it? 

This bag will be shipped back to Groupon. Have you seen any real one from Groupon? The price is just sooo good...


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi missfiggy, please take a look. Thanks!!

Item: Prada Vitello Daino Leather Shopping Satchel Shoulder Beige BAG
Listing Number: 262151759156
Seller: wmillora
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262151759156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

bama_kay said:


> So sorry! Here's the updated links!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151213_205254_1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151213_205424.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231458.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231441.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231431.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232126.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232146.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232109.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231905.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231724.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231803.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_232028.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/khanti/20151212_231955.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't see anything that screams fake, but you must be aware that the black saffiano totes are the most often counterfeited and they are extremely well faked.


----------



## missfiggy

PradaDrone said:


> I understood. Thank you for your advise. Good thing i check with you, cause I really couldn't tell the difference. *Is this a good fake at least*, or am that bad at authenticating it?
> 
> This bag will be shipped back to Groupon. *Have you seen any real one from Groupon*? The price is just sooo good...


 
The bag is a reasonably good fake and most people would be hard pressed to identify that it was fake.

I have NEVER seen an authentic Prada on Groupon.

And of course the price is soooo good.  Only fakes can be sold at such cheap prices.


----------



## missfiggy

yes1a2b said:


> Hi missfiggy, please take a look. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Prada Vitello Daino Leather Shopping Satchel Shoulder Beige BAG
> Listing Number: 262151759156
> Seller: wmillora
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262151759156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> From what I can see this looks authentic, however for some reason I can't get the photos on the listing to enlarge, and I can't really see minute details unless I can get the enlargements.


----------



## nany

Hi
I requested the realreal to send me more pictures of the bag ,please let me know if its possible to tell the authenticity of the bag from these pictures
  Thanks

https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/zPh3umTi0RzNWK7uz0DroBaUx/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg

https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/Rvs5LY06OO1WA1FdwvTryEglD/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg

https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/3Po2BoTIuJnq6MFyKxEpv15rs/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg

https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/G4os7PlWo7AIIBcJBs4TPufNf/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg


----------



## Rhy

Item name: Pr@da Wallet with card and box
Listing number: 121839105350
Seller ID: mhasay2014
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121839105350

Thanks in advance!


----------



## c8r0l

missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate it! i'm still trying to find my dream prada bag... i'm hoping this one is the one!

Item Name: Prada BN2274 Saffiano Lux Large Double-Zip Tote Black New
Listing number: 321950114806
Seller ID: wrbg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321950114806?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IThttp://imgur.com/a/1P4Tw


----------



## missfiggy

nany said:


> Hi
> I requested the realreal to send me more pictures of the bag ,please let me know if its possible to tell the authenticity of the bag from these pictures
> Thanks
> 
> https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/zPh3umTi0RzNWK7uz0DroBaUx/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg
> 
> https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/Rvs5LY06OO1WA1FdwvTryEglD/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg
> 
> https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/3Po2BoTIuJnq6MFyKxEpv15rs/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg
> 
> https://therealreal.zendesk.com/attachments/token/G4os7PlWo7AIIBcJBs4TPufNf/?name=iPhoneImage.jpg


 

Please read post # 1 and provide the photos we need using the correct format.


----------



## missfiggy

Rhy said:


> Item name: Pr@da Wallet with card and box
> Listing number: 121839105350
> Seller ID: mhasay2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121839105350
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

VERY, VERY FAKE - very very nasty fake.


----------



## missfiggy

c8r0l said:


> thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate it! i'm still trying to find my dream prada bag... i'm hoping this one is the one!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2274 Saffiano Lux Large Double-Zip Tote Black New
> Listing number: 321950114806
> Seller ID: wrbg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321950114806?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is one of the most often faked saffiano tote styles and it is literally impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  Ask the seller for photos of both sides of ALL the cards; a full frontal closeup of the triangle logo; a closeup of the interior logo; a closeup of the zipper pull tabs; a clear closeup of the lining both with and without flash; a photo of the underside of the bag; plus all the photos requested in post #1.
> 
> And even with all these photos, it might still be impossible to make a 100% assessment.


----------



## yes1a2b

missfiggy said:


> yes1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi missfiggy, please take a look. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Prada Vitello Daino Leather Shopping Satchel Shoulder Beige BAG
> Listing Number: 262151759156
> Seller: wmillora
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262151759156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> From what I can see this looks authentic, however for some reason I can't get the photos on the listing to enlarge, and I can't really see minute details unless I can get the enlargements.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, missfiggy! The pictures enlarge when I'm on a desktop but not on my cell phone - which pics would you like to see enlarged? Maybe I can somehow try to copy and paste it here.
Click to expand...


----------



## snoopysleepy

Hi Missfiggy, I'd appreciate your take on this one. Thanks so much for your time.


Item Name: PRADA Milano Tamaris Pink Saffiano Tote BN2756T Gold Hardware 
 Listing number:111851185867
 Seller ID: 2040dawg
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111851185867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: The listing says it was authenticated by Authenio.com


----------



## c8r0l

missfiggy said:


> c8r0l said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate it! i'm still trying to find my dream prada bag... i'm hoping this one is the one!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2274 Saffiano Lux Large Double-Zip Tote Black New
> Listing number: 321950114806
> Seller ID: wrbg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321950114806?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is one of the most often faked saffiano tote styles and it is literally impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  Ask the seller for photos of both sides of ALL the cards; a full frontal closeup of the triangle logo; a closeup of the interior logo; a closeup of the zipper pull tabs; a clear closeup of the lining both with and without flash; a photo of the underside of the bag; plus all the photos requested in post #1.
> 
> And even with all these photos, it might still be impossible to make a 100% assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for more pictures and this is what I got... thanks again for your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## c8r0l

missfiggy said:


> c8r0l said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your help! i really appreciate it! i'm still trying to find my dream prada bag... i'm hoping this one is the one!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2274 Saffiano Lux Large Double-Zip Tote Black New
> Listing number: 321950114806
> Seller ID: wrbg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321950114806?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is one of the most often faked saffiano tote styles and it is literally impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  Ask the seller for photos of both sides of ALL the cards; a full frontal closeup of the triangle logo; a closeup of the interior logo; a closeup of the zipper pull tabs; a clear closeup of the lining both with and without flash; a photo of the underside of the bag; plus all the photos requested in post #1.
> 
> And even with all these photos, it might still be impossible to make a 100% assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> and here's some more photos
Click to expand...


----------



## missfiggy

snoopysleepy said:


> Hi Missfiggy, I'd appreciate your take on this one. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Milano Tamaris Pink Saffiano Tote BN2756T Gold Hardware
> Listing number:111851185867
> Seller ID: 2040dawg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111851185867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The listing says it was authenticated by Authenio.com


 

I will have to do some investigating to discover more about this "authentication" agency, but for now I can say with 100% certainty, they are totally wrong.

The bag is fake, absolutely and definitely.


----------



## missfiggy

c8r0l said:


> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here's some more photos
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It might be authentic - that's the best I can do sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## missfiggy

Authenio.com - a facebook page with 1 like and an inaccessible website.

Looks very very dodgy to me.

And they don't know anything about Prada!!!!!


----------



## snoopysleepy

missfiggy said:


> I will have to do some investigating to discover more about this "authentication" agency, but for now I can say with 100% certainty, they are totally wrong.
> 
> The bag is fake, absolutely and definitely.


 




Thank you.  First time I've heard of Authenio.com too.


----------



## missfiggy

snoopysleepy said:


> Hi Missfiggy, I'd appreciate your take on this one. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Milano Tamaris Pink Saffiano Tote BN2756T Gold Hardware
> Listing number:111851185867
> Seller ID: 2040dawg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111851185867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: The listing says it was authenticated by Authenio.com


 
This seller has 7 "Prada" for sale, all "authenticated" by Authenio.com.  Of those 7, 3 are definite fakes - all saffys.  So it's obvious that the superfake saffys are a real sticking point with some "authenticators".  BE WARNED AND BE AWARE!!!!!

Also Authenio.com website is only available in a cached form dated 11 December.  I wonder why?????


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Authenio.com - a facebook page with 1 like and an inaccessible website.
> 
> Looks very very dodgy to me.
> 
> And they don't know anything about Prada!!!!!



I had a look. Good grief!   

http://www.authenio.com/


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> This seller has 7 "Prada" for sale, all "authenticated" by Authenio.com.  Of those 7, 3 are definite fakes - all saffys.  So it's obvious that the superfake saffys are a real sticking point with some "authenticators".  BE WARNED AND BE AWARE!!!!!
> 
> Also Authenio.com website is only available in a cached form dated 11 December.  I wonder why?????




Sounds like the seller set up this website to "authenticate" their own crap and reel in their victims.  Someone needs to report this to eBay.  I can't bother now. You know why, _*Figgy*_.  Yeah, still dancing that dance here.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *Sounds like the seller set up this website to "authenticate" their own crap *and reel in their victims.  Someone needs to report this to eBay.  I can't bother now. You know why, _*Figgy*_.  Yeah, still dancing that dance here.


 
Perzacly what I told the seller.  I just can't access the actual website, which is too weird for me.

Ebay has been advised.

Keep calm and enjoy a cold chardy (aussie slang for chardonnay).


----------



## snoopysleepy

missfiggy said:


> I will have to do some investigating to discover more about this "authentication" agency, but for now I can say with 100% certainty, they are totally wrong.
> 
> The bag is fake, absolutely and definitely.


 


missfiggy said:


> Perzacly what I told the seller.  I just can't access the actual website, which is too weird for me.
> 
> Ebay has been advised.
> 
> Keep calm and enjoy a cold chardy (aussie slang for chardonnay).


 


Oh my!!! Now they are faking the authentication process too!


----------



## missfiggy

Authenio.com

I"ve managed to acces their site - what a lot of rubbish,  HOLEY SHEET!!!!!

Any website which is so blatantly amateurish, and so full of spelling and grammatic errors, can only be hosted from somewhere in the king of counterfeits country...CHINA.

So the scam is:  they onsell fakes; they fool you into paying for an authentication of one of their fakes; then they take your money for the fake as well as the fake authentication fee and you are left with a totally worthless pdf.  A pdf which is not worth the paper it is not printed on.   And a totally worthless fake handbag or purse.   WHAT A SCAM!!!!!


----------



## vichamburg

Hey there! 

Im about to buy one very cheap used Prada Saffiano bag on the Internet. The owner isnt 100% sure if it is original. 
I already had one expensive Prada Saffiano bag. 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382211_17033.jpg

Could anybody help me ? 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382244_14194.jpg

http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-konversation-anhang.html?path=%2Fscreeningv2%2Fmail%2F7vv83%3An3mypv%3Aihwauzm8%2FINBOUND%2Fparts%2FIMG_1450382315_24755.jpg



http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-konversation-anhang.html?path=%2Fscreeningv2%2Fmail%2F7w23d%3An3mypv%3Aihwauzm8%2FINBOUND%2Fparts%2FIMG_1450382510_16091.jpg
http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-konversation-anhang.html?path=%2Fscreeningv2%2Fmail%2F7vsqe%3An3mypv%3Aihwauzm8%2FINBOUND%2Fparts%2FIMG_1450382244_24175.jpg


----------



## missfiggy

vichamburg said:


> http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeige...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382244_24175.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> Im about to buy one very cheap used Prada Saffiano bag on the Internet. The owner isnt 100% sure if it is original.
> I already had one expensive Prada Saffiano bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382211_17033.jpg
> 
> Could anybody help me ?
> 
> http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/m-...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382244_14194.jpg
> 
> http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeige...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382315_24755.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeige...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382510_16091.jpg
> http://http://www.ebay-kleinanzeige...wauzm8/INBOUND/parts/IMG_1450382244_24175.jpg


 

The site requires a log in to view so I can't access the pictures.

Please read post #1 for the pictures we need.  To attach pictures use the "Go Advanced" button below the reply window and follow the instructions.


----------



## jpg0150

missfiggy said:


> Authenio.com
> 
> I"ve managed to acces their site - what a lot of rubbish,  HOLEY SHEET!!!!!
> 
> Any website which is so blatantly amateurish, and so full of spelling and grammatic errors, can only be hosted from somewhere in the king of counterfeits country...CHINA.
> 
> So the scam is:  they onsell fakes; they fool you into paying for an authentication of one of their fakes; then they take your money for the fake as well as the fake authentication fee and you are left with a totally worthless pdf.  A pdf which is not worth the paper it is not printed on.   And a totally worthless fake handbag or purse.   WHAT A SCAM!!!!!



All the LV shawls on ebay with their pdf are fake, and a very suspect Chanel.....smh


----------



## missfiggy

jpg0150 said:


> All the LV shawls on ebay with their pdf are fake, and a very suspect Chanel.....smh


 

WHAT HO!!!!!!  Surprise surprise....not.


----------



## saucyinterloper

Hi mods, thanks very much for helping with authenticating on TPF. Would appreciate your help if you could help to authenticate this tote that I just purchased. Merry Christmas! 

Item Name: BN 1844 Saffiano Lux in Argilla
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Madam Milan (a chain of consignment stores in Singapore) 
Link: http://www.madammilan.com.sg (actual bag pictures below as their site does not have comprehensive pictures) 
Comments: Reputable store but wanted to be sure of its authenticity before return period ends. 

Set 1 pictures below.


----------



## saucyinterloper

Set 2 pictures below.


----------



## Msmanetti

Missfiggy or Prada Psycho, can you have a look at the bag below and tell me what you think?

Item Name: PRADA antik cervo cacao drawstring tote shoulder bag 100% authentic 
Item Number: 201486567943
Seller: freyahrain
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/201486567943
Comments: would value your opinion if the bag looks to be in great condition going by the pics, just don't know with this deerskin....

Thanks muchly xx


----------



## vichamburg

Here are my pictures. 
Its a private seller so I have no link  on ebay because its another German Website. 
So I do post the Pictures I have. 

Many many thaks to all who can help 

Arent you irritated by the ID Card and its strange G letters?


----------



## missfiggy

saucyinterloper said:


> Hi mods, thanks very much for helping with authenticating on TPF. Would appreciate your help if you could help to authenticate this tote that I just purchased. Merry Christmas!
> 
> Item Name: BN 1844 Saffiano Lux in Argilla
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Madam Milan (a chain of consignment stores in Singapore)
> Link: http://www.madammilan.com.sg (actual bag pictures below as their site does not have comprehensive pictures)
> Comments: Reputable store but wanted to be sure of its authenticity before return period ends.
> 
> Set 1 pictures below.


 
This is one of the older style which was not so well faked as the newer ones.  This one looks to be authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

vichamburg said:


> Here are my pictures.
> Its a private seller so I have no link  on ebay because its another German Website.
> So I do post the Pictures I have.
> 
> Many many thaks to all who can help
> 
> Arent you irritated by the ID Card and its strange G letters?


 
It's cheap because it's fake, and it's not even a good fake.


----------



## saucyinterloper

missfiggy said:


> This is one of the older style which was not so well faked as the newer ones.  This one looks to be authentic.  Enjoy.



Thanks for the help missfiggy. Have a lovely Christmas and a wonderful New Year.


----------



## lookieloo

I purchased a pre-loved bag (not online) and had it authenticated by CarolDiva. Is it possible to get a second opinion here? I'm concerned because I haven't found a picture of the exact bag.


----------



## missfiggy

lookieloo said:


> I purchased a pre-loved bag (not online) and had it authenticated by CarolDiva. *Is it possible to get a second opinion here*? I'm concerned because I haven't found a picture of the exact bag.


 
Absolutely - post photos.


----------



## lookieloo

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely - post photos.



Thank you! Please let me know if I need to provide additional photos.


----------



## historygal

This will be my first Prada piece if authentic.  I know this is not a very expensive item, but I would greatly appreciate help with authenticity.  What can I say, I love all things turquoise.

Item name: Prada turquoise vela cosmetic travel case
Listing number: 251993541371
Seller ID: fashion barcode
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251993541371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments:  Below are additional pictures of the item I received:












Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fashionboi

Item: prada bicolor saffiano luxe tote b2274c nero talco
Seller : Nikki M via tradesy.com
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-nerotalco-5657893/


Hi guys. I have been searching for this 2013 collection since last year. One of my HG bags. Kindly authenticate.


----------



## missfiggy

lookieloo said:


> Thank you! Please let me know if I need to provide additional photos.


 
Nothing screams fake, but the photos really don't show closeup details.  Read post # 1 about the photos, and, if you can take really closeup photos of the logos and the interior, as well as any cards (both sides), maybe I can be a bit more definitive.


----------



## missfiggy

historygal said:


> This will be my first Prada piece if authentic.  I know this is not a very expensive item, but I would greatly appreciate help with authenticity.  What can I say, I love all things turquoise.
> 
> Item name: Prada turquoise vela cosmetic travel case
> Listing number: 251993541371
> Seller ID: fashion barcode
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251993541371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Below are additional pictures of the item I received:
> View attachment 3218764
> View attachment 3218765
> View attachment 3218766
> View attachment 3218767
> View attachment 3218768
> View attachment 3218769
> View attachment 3218770
> View attachment 3218771
> View attachment 3218776
> View attachment 3218777
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 
These are the most often faked of all Prada styles, and even with cards, it is impossible to say whether you have received an authentic item.  It might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

fashionboi said:


> Item: prada bicolor saffiano luxe tote b2274c nero talco
> Seller : Nikki M via tradesy.com
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-nerotalco-5657893/
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I have been searching for this 2013 collection since last year. One of my HG bags. Kindly authenticate.


 

Nothing screams fake.  It might be authentic.  Unfortunately with the arrival of the superfake, authenticating this style from photos alone, is difficult to impossible.


----------



## historygal

missfiggy said:


> These are the most often faked of all Prada styles, and even with cards, it is impossible to say whether you have received an authentic item.  It might be authentic.




Miss Figgy...Thanks for your help and honesty.  I appreciate your time and comments.  Since the nylon bags are so easily faked, can they more accurately be authenticated in person?  I'm wondering because I have seen a few pop up on Yoogis once in a while and I'm assuming they have determined it to be authentic before selling.  Is is worth sending in to an external authorization site?  If I buy in the future, I'll purchase from Saks or Nieman's, but they usually only have black or pink[emoji53] and I've been really drawn to Aqua, turquoise, and teal lately.


----------



## shesastonefox

Hi Gals,

An online seller is claiming this bag to be legit and even has accompanying papers. Would just like someone to chime in and verify is these are actually legit or fake? Any help would be appreciated. Uploaded the photos that she only gave me for you to see. Can't upload any other since I don't have the bag on hand with me.

Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Bicolor Nero/Bluette Medium Double Zip 9" x 15" x 5.5"
Listing number: Not on Ebay.
Seller: Her ID is _bvintage_
Link: https://goo.gl/photos/JSfi1GmjiMKmixzSA


Cheers!


----------



## missfiggy

shesastonefox said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> An online seller is claiming this bag to be legit and even has accompanying papers. Would just like someone to chime in and verify is these are actually legit or fake? Any help would be appreciated. Uploaded the photos that she only gave me for you to see. Can't upload any other since I don't have the bag on hand with me.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Bicolor Nero/Bluette Medium Double Zip 9" x 15" x 5.5"
> Listing number: Not on Ebay.
> Seller: Her ID is _bvintage_
> Link: https://goo.gl/photos/JSfi1GmjiMKmixzSA
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Not only is it fake - it's a really amateur and obvious fake.  Nasty on so many levels.  Papers are just rubbish - they are no proof of authenticity.


----------



## shesastonefox

missfiggy said:


> Not only is it fake - it's a really amateur and obvious fake.  Nasty on so many levels.  Papers are just rubbish - they are no proof of authenticity.


Thank you so much.


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies,

I would much appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this bag:

Item Name: PRADA Handtasche in Ocker
Listing number:
Seller ID: Rebelle (--> German online consignment store)
Link: https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-148520
Comments: In addition, the seller provided me with additional photos that you find attached. Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2775 Pink/Tamaris
Link:   http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/Snoopysleepy8/library/Prada%20Tamaris
Comments:  Hi MissFiggy.  Hubby knows I've been saving up for a Prada Cuir in Pink. I took a peek of my Christmas gift under the tree and found this. I also saw that he had a big credit card charge from Overstock.com.  I wanted to make sure of it's authenticity. I took it out to take pictures while he is at work (LOL).  I hope you can help me so I can tell him to send it back if it is fake.  Crossing my fingers!  Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would much appreciate if you could give me your opinion on this bag:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Handtasche in Ocker
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Rebelle (--> German online consignment store)
> Link: https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-148520
> Comments: In addition, the seller provided me with additional photos that you find attached. Many thanks in advance for your kind assistance!



Ask the seller for the correct cards.  If there are no other cards then avoid this one.


----------



## missfiggy

snoopysleepy said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2775 Pink/Tamaris
> Link:   http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/Snoopysleepy8/library/Prada Tamaris
> Comments:  Hi MissFiggy.  Hubby knows I've been saving up for a Prada Cuir in Pink. I took a peek of my Christmas gift under the tree and found this. I also saw that he had a big credit card charge from Overstock.com.  I wanted to make sure of it's authenticity. I took it out to take pictures while he is at work (LOL).  I hope you can help me so I can tell him to send it back if it is fake.  Crossing my fingers!  Thank you so much.




I'm so sorry, but I do not believe that this is authentic.

PP, will you please give me a second opinion?????


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm so sorry, but I do not believe that this is authentic.
> 
> PP, will you please give me a second opinion?????



Definitely fake. No doubts at all.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Thanks MissFiggy and Prada Psycho.  I have to tell him to return it as soon as possible.  Bless his heart, I know he only had good intentions


----------



## snoopysleepy

missfiggy said:


> I'm so sorry, but I do not believe that this is authentic.
> 
> PP, will you please give me a second opinion?????


 


Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely fake. No doubts at all.


 


Again, thank you Missfiggy & PsychoPrada.  The same style is on sale @ Bluefly.  ( Here is the link just in case you are interested  http://www.bluefly.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-leather-tote/p/380838604/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428  )  Are they a reputable company?  Sadly, the local Prada store here in Houston do not carry this color.  


Thanks for your time, you both have a great holiday!


----------



## missfiggy

snoopysleepy said:


> Again, thank you Missfiggy & PsychoPrada.  The same style is on sale @ Bluefly.  ( Here is the link just in case you are interested  http://www.bluefly.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-leather-tote/p/380838604/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428  )  Are they a reputable company?  Sadly, the local Prada store here in Houston do not carry this color.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time, you both have a great holiday!




Bluefly is usually ok for authenticity, however if you get this one make sure to have it authenticated also.  Occasionally Bluefly has been caught out with fakes.


----------



## poopsie

snoopysleepy said:


> Again, thank you Missfiggy & PsychoPrada.  The same style is on sale @ Bluefly.  ( Here is the link just in case you are interested  http://www.bluefly.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-leather-tote/p/380838604/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428  )  Are they a reputable company?  Sadly, the local Prada store here in Houston do not carry this color.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time, you both have a great holiday!





missfiggy said:


> Bluefly is usually ok for authenticity, however if you get this one make sure to have it authenticated also.  Occasionally Bluefly has been caught out with fakes.




I remember two of those Blue Fly debacles very well. Did you notice this disclaimer in their listing?

_Ships from and sold by a Bluefly Marketplace Partner._

Does this mean that they are using a dropshipper?


----------



## zen1965

missfiggy said:


> Ask the seller for the correct cards.  If there are no other cards then avoid this one.



Thank you ever so much! I have asked the seller accordingly.Wait & see whether I get a response. Anyway: Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones!


----------



## tannya

flickr.com/photos/138783951@N04/?Hi Girls,
I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.
Item Name: Prada grey green Glace Distressed Leather Hobo
Comments:
I was told this was not original because of the tarnished hardware and the sticking. 
I believe this is an authentic vintage prada bag but I am no expert. I hope you guys have time to check it out. happy holidays!
more pics:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/138783951@N04/?


----------



## Nussy_n

Hello there,

Would you be kindly authenticate the following Prada for me? I have attached additional pictures.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano leather Lux Medium Tote Bag Black BL0837 cross-body
Listing number: 401037863326
Seller ID: scrollrattleandroll
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/401037863326?
Comments: see more pictures


----------



## Nussy_n

More pictures are attached.


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> I remember two of those Blue Fly debacles very well. Did you notice this disclaimer in their listing?
> 
> _Ships from and sold by a Bluefly Marketplace Partner._
> 
> Does this mean that they are using a dropshipper?




oooOOOOO!!!!!!  I DIDN'T see that.  I wonder who THIS particular partner is and whether their items are authentic.  Ho hum...more confusion for buyers.


----------



## missfiggy

tannya said:


> flickr.com/photos/138783951@N04/?Hi Girls,
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: Prada grey green Glace Distressed Leather Hobo
> Comments:
> I was told this was not original because of the tarnished hardware and the sticking.
> I believe this is an authentic vintage prada bag but I am no expert. I hope you guys have time to check it out. happy holidays!
> more pics:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/138783951@N04/?




This looks to be authentic.  Does that look like supergloo drops in the damage on the base???  If it's supergloo it absolutely can NOT be repaired.

And Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## missfiggy

Nussy_n said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Would you be kindly authenticate the following Prada for me? I have attached additional pictures.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano leather Lux Medium Tote Bag Black BL0837 cross-body
> Listing number: 401037863326
> Seller ID: scrollrattleandroll
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/401037863326?
> Comments: see more pictures





Nussy_n said:


> More pictures are attached.



ABSOLUTELY and WITHOUT ANY DOUBT - THIS IS 100% FAKE.

I'd go so far as to suggest that the seller is fully aware that this is fake and is setting up a bait and switch.  They probably bought something from Saks but it was not this bag, so they are using a false receipt, as well as the way the cards are photographed on the listing - all the telltale signs are ALMOST hidden.  This seller is a deliberate and knowing scammer.

I hope this information doesn't ruin your Christmas.


----------



## Nussy_n

missfiggy said:


> ABSOLUTELY and WITHOUT ANY DOUBT - THIS IS 100% FAKE.
> 
> I'd go so far as to suggest that the seller is fully aware that this is fake and is setting up a bait and switch.  They probably bought something from Saks but it was not this bag, so they are using a false receipt, as well as the way the cards are photographed on the listing - all the telltale signs are ALMOST hidden.  This seller is a deliberate and knowing scammer.
> 
> I hope this information doesn't ruin your Christmas.



Thank you missfiggy for confirming this. As soon as I received a bag, I wasn't convinced that it's authentic. I also contacted the seller right away letting him know that I'm suspicious and I'll get the bag authenticated. I just found out that he has now removed the listing! What a scammer???!!! I gave him another chance by letting him know that I want to return the bag and seek refund. I'll wait and see otherwise I'll ask eBay to step in.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> oooOOOOO!!!!!!  I DIDN'T see that.  I wonder who THIS particular partner is and whether their items are authentic.  Ho hum...more confusion for buyers.




I also applied a little something I learned from the Gucci episode. One of the posters put multiples in her cart and they didn't run out until somewhere around 35. I tried that with the Prada and got up to (at least) 10 before I gave up. I haven't shopped BF in several years, but I recall that they only had a very few of a style available. Whoever the third party is, they have multiples of these bags.


----------



## missfiggy

Nussy_n said:


> Thank you missfiggy for confirming this. As soon as I received a bag, I wasn't convinced that it's authentic. I also contacted the seller right away letting him know that I'm suspicious and I'll get the bag authenticated. *I just found out that he has now removed the listing!* What a scammer???!!! I gave him another chance by letting him know that I want to return the bag and seek refund. I'll wait and see otherwise I'll ask eBay to step in.



Good news!!!!  He has NOT removed the listing.  Ebay has done that in response to a report.  You may receive an email from ebay telling you that the listing has been removed because the item is fake.  It will contain instructions on how to claim back your $$$.  If you do not receive an email in the next day or so, contact ebay and begin a dispute.  Best of luck.


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> I also applied a little something I learned from the Gucci episode. One of the posters put multiples in her cart and they didn't run out until somewhere around 35. I tried that with the Prada and got up to (at least) 10 before I gave up. I haven't shopped BF in several years, but I recall that they only had a very few of a style available. Whoever the third party is, they have multiples of these bags.



Multiples of bags is ALWAYS a concern.  Thanks for the info Poopsie.

I haven't bought new Prada for YEARS, and nothing from Bluefly for a long time.  So I was not aware of the new set up.  Stinks to high heaven as far as I'm concerned.  Another opportunity for scammers to get their fakes into the market.


----------



## Nussy_n

missfiggy said:


> Good news!!!!  He has NOT removed the listing.  Ebay has done that in response to a report.  You may receive an email from ebay telling you that the listing has been removed because the item is fake.  It will contain instructions on how to claim back your $$$.  If you do not receive an email in the next day or so, contact ebay and begin a dispute.  Best of luck.



Thank you for your advice once again missfiggy. I have now submitted a return request and hope to hear from them soon. 

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Yishazhou

Hi MissFiggy, I am just wondering if it's possible to authenticate a prada bag without the eBay item number and the identification card ? I am actually thinking about buy a prada saffiano luxe tote from one of my friends, which she has been using for two years, and she didn't keep any of the identification card.


----------



## fashionboi

missfiggy said:


> Nothing screams fake.  It might be authentic.  Unfortunately with the arrival of the superfake, authenticating this style from photos alone, is difficult to impossible.





Thank you miss figgy. I have asked my SA @ southcoast plaza and they do not make this style anymore. I should have bought it when i had the chance.

I have never purchased Prada second hand due to the fact that the totes are being super faked. But i have purchased vintage chanel that has been authenticated here in tpf, and verified by Chanel after having it spa'd.

Would Prada be the same? Let's say i purchase that bag, and have it spa'd? Would Prada be able to authenticate the bag? Since the receipt says bloomingdales, i don't know if Prada would accept it or have bloomingdales fix it. My SA told me that Prada boutique is NOT associated with bloomingdales.

Any advice? I really want that bag, but i need secondary reassurance.


----------



## missfiggy

Yishazhou said:


> Hi MissFiggy, I am just wondering if it's possible to authenticate a prada bag without the eBay item number and the identification card ? I am actually thinking about buy a prada saffiano luxe tote from one of my friends, which she has been using for two years, and she didn't keep any of the identification card.




Post photos as explained in post #1.
Cards are not proof of authenticity as they are as well faked as everything else nowadays.


----------



## Lchen8

Hello Prada experts!

Would you kindly authentic a PRADA medium NERO 2274 Saffino Leather Black Tote with straps for me? URGENT- i only have 10 days left if i need to return or keep

Listing number- BN2274

SELLER- GROUPON GOODS

Link -https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-prada-saffiano-leather-totes-7?deal_option=62d1bb3a-7ce0-11e5-96b0-00259098451c&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=US_DT_SEA_GGL_TIM_TTT_PADS_CBP_CHP_NBR_g*gg-prada-saffiano-leather-totes-7_c*84677688301_k*_m*_d*Goods-Product-Ads_keyword*_target*_adposition*1o1_prodtarget*132921545581_adtype*pla&mr:referralID=7ec0c875-9a46-11e5-b7e1-005056946dac&gclid=CK7Mx6e6wckCFY9ufgodK84LVg 

Some concerns if FAKE
 some said on the side snap button with stitching is fake but i seen some pictures stating its real. is that true?
i also seen some white tags with double ribbon but mine only has one ribbon.

thank you so much. please let me know if you need more images


----------



## missfiggy

Lchen8 said:


> Hello Prada experts!
> 
> Would you kindly authentic a PRADA medium NERO 2274 Saffino Leather Black Tote with straps for me? URGENT- i only have 10 days left if i need to return or keep
> 
> Listing number- BN2274
> 
> SELLER- GROUPON GOODS
> 
> Link -https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-prada-saffiano-leather-totes-7?deal_option=62d1bb3a-7ce0-11e5-96b0-00259098451c&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=US_DT_SEA_GGL_TIM_TTT_PADS_CBP_CHP_NBR_g*gg-prada-saffiano-leather-totes-7_c*84677688301_k*_m*_d*Goods-Product-Ads_keyword*_target*_adposition*1o1_prodtarget*132921545581_adtype*pla&mr:referralID=7ec0c875-9a46-11e5-b7e1-005056946dac&gclid=CK7Mx6e6wckCFY9ufgodK84LVg
> 
> Some concerns if FAKE
> some said on the side snap button with stitching is fake but i seen some pictures stating its real. is that true?
> i also seen some white tags with double ribbon but mine only has one ribbon.
> 
> thank you so much. please let me know if you need more images
> 
> View attachment 3223208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223212
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223214
> 
> View attachment 3223215
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223217
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223220



It's a VERY, VERY BAD FAKE - one of the more amateur and obvious fakes, and it surprises me that Groupon got sucked in by this.


----------



## Lchen8

can you tell me how it was fake? the stitching or hardware?


----------



## Yishazhou

missfiggy said:


> Post photos as explained in post #1.
> Cards are not proof of authenticity as they are as well faked as everything else nowadays.


Thank you very very much for your reply. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; I will post the photos below.


----------



## Yishazhou

I have two more photos here. Thank you again.


----------



## missfiggy

Lchen8 said:


> can you tell me how it was fake? the stitching or hardware?




Sorry - we don't give out hints.  It is well known that counterfeiters join this site and read our replies.  Any hints in our replies are used by these scammers to "improve" their rubbish fakes.


----------



## missfiggy

Yishazhou said:


> I have two more photos here. Thank you again.




Can you get a camera inside the bag and photograph the brand name of the zippers printed underneath the zip head?  Difficult I know, but necessary, if possible.


----------



## Yishazhou

missfiggy said:


> Can you get a camera inside the bag and photograph the brand name of the zippers printed underneath the zip head?  Difficult I know, but necessary, if possible.


Definitely, I got the photos. Thank you for your time. I really appreciated.


----------



## Layal87

Hi everybody,
Pls help me to authenticate following bag:
Item Name: 
Prada shopping in saffiano leather
Listing number: no number

Seller ID: private seller

Link: no link

Comments:
Bought this bag in one Italian store, which sells Miu Miu, Prada and some Michael Kors
But didnt find small black tag inside says Made in Italy. After that I got some doubts.
Also the lining is made of printed Prada name material, but it feels very different from my prada bags which I bought 3 years ago.
Howewer, I hope its authentic and maybe Prada changes the lining...
Also the card is wrong- I mixed it I think because I was choosing between blue and black colour and I think I mixed the cards[emoji24]
Pls help me


----------



## Layal87




----------



## missfiggy

Layal87 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Pls help me to authenticate following bag:
> Item Name:
> Prada shopping in saffiano leather
> Listing number: no number
> 
> Seller ID: private seller
> 
> Link: no link
> 
> Comments:
> Bought this bag in one Italian store, which sells Miu Miu, Prada and some Michael Kors
> But didnt find small black tag inside says Made in Italy. After that I got some doubts.
> Also the lining is made of printed Prada name material, but it feels very different from my prada bags which I bought 3 years ago.
> Howewer, I hope its authentic and maybe Prada changes the lining...
> Also the card is wrong- I mixed it I think because I was choosing between blue and black colour and I think I mixed the cards[emoji24]
> Pls help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223690
> View attachment 3223691
> View attachment 3223692
> View attachment 3223693
> View attachment 3223694
> View attachment 3223695
> View attachment 3223696
> View attachment 3223697
> View attachment 3223698
> View attachment 3223699





Layal87 said:


> View attachment 3223700
> View attachment 3223703
> View attachment 3223704
> View attachment 3223705
> View attachment 3223706
> View attachment 3223707




The bag is fake - take it back and demand a full refund.  The card mix up doesn't matter but they are fake also.


----------



## missfiggy

Yishazhou said:


> Thank you very very much for your reply. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; I will post the photos below.





Yishazhou said:


> I have two more photos here. Thank you again.





Yishazhou said:


> Definitely, I got the photos. Thank you for your time. I really appreciated.




This is one of the older style so it is more than 2 years old....more like 3-4 years old.  As for authenticity, it might be authentic, but I have some doubts.   That's the best I can say without actually handling it.


----------



## Yishazhou

missfiggy said:


> This is one of the older style so it is more than 2 years old....more like 3-4 years old.  As for authenticity, it might be authentic, but I have some doubts.   That's the best I can say without actually handling it.


Thank you again for your reply. It's is a old style. Your opinion is very helpful. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Pmulliani

Item:Genuine PRADA Brown Vitello Daino Hobo Bag 
Item number: 262207832039
Seller:elite_listings
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262207832039 
Comments: seller has a number of designer bags for sale so I'm unsure of authencity


----------



## saffprada

Hi, I have two similar bags and would like an opinion on the authenticity of both of them, as well as which you think I should go for.

Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano 2way Shoulder Bag BN2863 Black/NERO F/S Used
Listing number: 5101439-842700035 
Seller ID: brandkauzo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...724483?hash=item41a20e5cc3:g:CxIAAOSwSdZWeP-V
Comments: Sorry, I am not sure if I gave the correct "listing number". I could not find one on the page.

Item Name: Auth Prada Saffiano Leather Shoulder Handbag Tote Bag Black BN2274
Listing number: 2162200014947
Seller ID: brandoff_hk 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-...317174?hash=item4d3d52c836:g:T4IAAOSw1S9Wf6Jp
Comments:

I read over the rules/searched the thread for a post like this. Any advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## missfiggy

Pmulliani said:


> Item:Genuine PRADA Brown Vitello Daino Hobo Bag
> Item number: 262207832039
> Seller:elite_listings
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262207832039
> Comments: seller has a number of designer bags for sale so I'm unsure of authencity




This looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

saffprada said:


> Hi, I have two similar bags and would like an opinion on the authenticity of both of them, as well as which you think I should go for.
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano 2way Shoulder Bag BN2863 Black/NERO F/S Used
> Listing number: 5101439-842700035
> Seller ID: brandkauzo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...724483?hash=item41a20e5cc3:g:CxIAAOSwSdZWeP-V
> Comments: Sorry, I am not sure if I gave the correct "listing number". I could not find one on the page.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Prada Saffiano Leather Shoulder Handbag Tote Bag Black BN2274
> Listing number: 2162200014947
> Seller ID: brandoff_hk
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-...317174?hash=item4d3d52c836:g:T4IAAOSw1S9Wf6Jp
> Comments:
> 
> I read over the rules/searched the thread for a post like this. Any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much.



Unfortunately I can make no assessment of either of these.  The black saffy totes of all styles are too well faked to be able to authenticate just from photos.

If you purchase either of these it might be a good idea to take your own photos and have the bag authenticated by a professional authentication agency.  You will pay a fee for this but...what price for peace of mind?????


----------



## bri2013k

Item Name: "PRADA Cuir Covered Strap Double Tote Saffiano Leather Medium"
Listing number:
Seller ID: Trendlee
Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...ap-double-tote-saffiano-leather-medium9934304
Comments:  I hear there are a lot of superfakes of this type out there - any idea if this is one?


----------



## missfiggy

bri2013k said:


> Item Name: "PRADA Cuir Covered Strap Double Tote Saffiano Leather Medium"
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Trendlee
> Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections...ap-double-tote-saffiano-leather-medium9934304
> Comments:  I hear there are a lot of superfakes of this type out there - any idea if this is one?




The photos are useless for authentication.  There are more fakes of this one on the secondary market, than there are authentic.  Unless 100% authentic proof positive of purchase from Prada can be obtained, I would avoid these like the plague.


----------



## Pmulliani

Thank you and one more please

Item: PRADA Glace calf Bordeaux Leather Hand Bag
Item number :  121847443706
Seller Id :  etoile23
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/121847443706 

Thank you


----------



## lepasion

Hi i bought a Prada body bag from Japan.
Can you tell me if it is authentic?

Item: Prada B5469 messenger vela nero bag
No: N/A

I took pictures myself. Im quite confused only because the cards style number is different. The other one has a letter "F" on it. B5469F. Will send more pics jst having problem wth the attchments of pics here, jst using mobile. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Hi i bought a Prada body bag from Japan.
> Can you tell me if it is authentic?
> 
> Item: Prada B5469 messenger vela nero bag
> No: N/A
> 
> I took pictures myself. Im quite confused only because the cards style number is different. The other one has a letter "F" on it. B5469F. Will send more pics jst having problem wth the attchments of pics here, jst using mobile.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Addtnl pic


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Addtnl pic



Additional pic


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Additional pic



Additional pic


----------



## lepasion

Additional pic thank you


----------



## lepasion

Additional pic. Zippers has no marking on underside. Plain black only. Material is good. All other markings are okay. Hope you could check this bag. 

Thank you and sorry for flooding. Can't attach more than 1pic in a msg.


----------



## Elimay

Hello! I bought a Prada Saffiano Cuir small and I'm now uncertain of its authenticity. What worries me is the "R" it seems to be out of place, seems like it's not lined up with the rest of the letters but only very slightly. Is this possible on a Prada bag? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elimay

Here are some pictures. It was purchased from Tradesy


----------



## leongying

Item Name:*Prada wallet
Listing number: as per photo
Seller ID:*n/a
Link:*photos attached
Comments: my fren bought tis from seller, suspect it is fake not authentic, would appreciate if u could authentic it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

leongying said:


> Item Name:*Prada wallet
> Listing number: as per photo
> Seller ID:*n/a
> Link:*photos attached
> Comments: my fren bought tis from seller, suspect it is fake not authentic, would appreciate if u could authentic it.




Total fake.


----------



## saffprada

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately I can make no assessment of either of these.  The black saffy totes of all styles are too well faked to be able to authenticate just from photos.
> 
> If you purchase either of these it might be a good idea to take your own photos and have the bag authenticated by a professional authentication agency.  You will pay a fee for this but...what price for peace of mind?????


Hi there, thank you for the quick reply!

_*Is there anything I can do, or ask the seller to do in order to authenticate the purse*_? I've decided to go with this purse out of the two:
Item Name: Auth Prada Saffiano Leather Shoulder Handbag Tote Bag Black BN2274
Listing number: 2162200014947
Seller ID: brandoff_hk 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-S...IAAOSw1S9Wf6Jp
Comments:

BTW I asked the seller, and they said they would reduce the price to $1180 (I told them that the canadian dollar sucks right now, and they agreed to lower the price from $1,299.00 to $1180.

I appreciate your input, and sorry to be double-posting. If anyone has any other opinions, please reply!


----------



## leongying

Item Name:*Prada bag
Listing number: as per phito
Seller ID:*n/a
Link:*n/a
Comments: my fren bought it from a seller, suspect it is fake not authentic, would appreciate if u could authentic it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

leongying said:


> Item Name:*Prada bag
> Listing number: as per phito
> Seller ID:*n/a
> Link:*n/a
> Comments: my fren bought it from a seller, suspect it is fake not authentic, would appreciate if u could authentic it.




Very fake.


----------



## Maplerox

Pls help with the following item. Seller sent me this. Thanks!


----------



## Maplerox

Maplerox said:


> Pls help with the following item. Seller sent me this. Thanks!


could only attach 2 photos at a time.


----------



## Maplerox

Sorry for double posting. Had problem using my phone to upload just now.


Item Name: Prada Safianno Travel VS0088
 Listing number: NA
 Seller ID: NA
 Link: NA
 Comments: Seller sent me these photo, please help me authenticate! Thanks to all the authenticator!


----------



## MrsEstrada

Hi and happy new year!  Could someone give me an opinion of this please:

Item Name: BN1903 Satchel, Nero
Listing number: 141863187822
Seller ID: Lego.store       (Weird, I know)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-black...187822?hash=item2107b4756e:g:bOEAAOSw-W5U0cO~
Comments:  thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Maplerox said:


> Sorry for double posting. Had problem using my phone to upload just now.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Safianno Travel VS0088
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> Comments: Seller sent me these photo, please help me authenticate! Thanks to all the authenticator!


 

Your photos really aren't very good but his might be authentic.  Read post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

MrsEstrada said:


> Hi and happy new year!  Could someone give me an opinion of this please:
> 
> Item Name: BN1903 Satchel, Nero
> Listing number: 141863187822
> Seller ID: Lego.store       (Weird, I know)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-black...187822?hash=item2107b4756e:g:bOEAAOSw-W5U0cO~
> Comments:  thank you!


 

The bag in the photos is authentic.


----------



## Maplerox

missfiggy said:


> Your photos really aren't very good but his might be authentic.  Read post #1.


 
Thank a lot for your help, missfiggy! That's the most I received from the seller. Your help gave me a better piece of mind


----------



## hahp63

Item Name: Prada tote cuir
Seller ID: carlou4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFI...DlJCNToc3WHE%2BDfPf7w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: If any one of you can please authenticate this for me I would greatly appreciate it. I have already purchased this but have heard from wondermika and she has said it was fake. I'm crushed and just want to know the truth. please help me in determining if this is actually authentic or fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> Item Name: Prada tote cuir
> Seller ID: carlou4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFI...DlJCNToc3WHE%2BDfPf7w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: If any one of you can please authenticate this for me I would greatly appreciate it. I have already purchased this but have heard from wondermika and she has said it was fake. I'm crushed and just want to know the truth. please help me in determining if this is actually authentic or fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Seller has removed the listing and wondermika was correct this time - the red saffy is completely fake.


----------



## hahp63

missfiggy said:


> Seller has removed the listing and wondermika was correct this time - the red saffy is completely fake.



How sad. Does anyone have tips on what authentication service to use to win a PayPal claim?


----------



## Pmulliani

Pmulliani said:


> Thank you and one more please
> 
> Item: PRADA Glace calf Bordeaux Leather Hand Bag
> Item number :  121847443706
> Seller Id :  etoile23
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/121847443706
> 
> Thank you



Hello,  sorry was wondering if this had been missed?  Apologies if not!!!


----------



## hahp63

If anyone could help me authenticate I would appreciate it so much. I don't want to be screwed over again. 

Item: Prada womens saffiano cuir leather large tote $2980
Item number :201495213256
Seller Id : frontgogo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201495213256

I've included some more photos as well. I really want this bag but want to make sure. Let me know as soon as you can wonderful authenticators!


----------



## Pmulliani

Item: ombré grey leather prada handbag
Item number: 281897721855
Item link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281897721855 
Seller:  stevoboi
Comments:  sorry about all my requests but I am keen to buy a prada and will hopefully find the one soon!! Thank you in advance


----------



## PradaDrone

Hi, so i returned my last bag to Groupon and paid full price for a new one from Saks Fifth Avenue for the peace of mind. However, when i closely examine the bag from Saks, the "R" on the inner logo worries me. Could you take a look and see if i got a fake one?


----------



## Veronikanyc

Item Name: Prada Black Leather Ruched Gaufre Pleated Top Shoulder Hobo Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 371511587983
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371511587983?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments:


Dear Authenticators,
Please help me authenticate this Prada bag I purchased on ebay. Additional pictures below.
Thank you so much, Happy New Year!


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> How sad. Does anyone have tips on what authentication service to use to win a PayPal claim?




Try Authenticate4U.com or Fakespotters.com


----------



## missfiggy

Pmulliani said:


> Hello,  sorry was wondering if this had been missed?  Apologies if not!!!




Looks authentic


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> If anyone could help me authenticate I would appreciate it so much. I don't want to be screwed over again.
> 
> Item: Prada womens saffiano cuir leather large tote $2980
> Item number :201495213256
> Seller Id : frontgogo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201495213256
> 
> I've included some more photos as well. I really want this bag but want to make sure. Let me know as soon as you can wonderful authenticators!




Please read post # 1 for the photos we need.  LARGE CLEAR CLOSEUPS!!!!!!!  From what I can see so far, I have serious doubts about its authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

Pmulliani said:


> Item: ombré grey leather prada handbag
> Item number: 281897721855
> Item link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281897721855
> Seller:  stevoboi
> Comments:  sorry about all my requests but I am keen to buy a prada and will hopefully find the one soon!! Thank you in advance




Looks authentic


----------



## missfiggy

PradaDrone said:


> Hi, so i returned my last bag to Groupon and paid full price for a new one from Saks Fifth Avenue for the peace of mind. However, when i closely examine the bag from Saks, the "R" on the inner logo worries me. Could you take a look and see if i got a fake one?




Relax and enjoy your new authentic Prada.  The shape of the "R" has SFA to do with authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

Veronikanyc said:


> Item Name: Prada Black Leather Ruched Gaufre Pleated Top Shoulder Hobo Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 371511587983
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371511587983?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:
> 
> 
> Dear Authenticators,
> Please help me authenticate this Prada bag I purchased on ebay. Additional pictures below.
> Thank you so much, Happy New Year!



Looks authentic.


----------



## hahp63

thanks again missfiggy! You have really saved me. I found one more and this time I actually think I might have a winner. Was hoping you could let me know if I do or not. I have to pay tomorrow. Thank you!!

Item name: prada saffiano cuir bag in cammeo blush
Listing number: n/a
Seller id:Lesliebrophy
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-handbag-in-Cammeo-Blush-56718c8d620ff72811001e95

I've included some more photos too. I really appreciate all you do!


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> thanks again missfiggy! You have really saved me. I found one more and this time I actually think I might have a winner. Was hoping you could let me know if I do or not. I have to pay tomorrow. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: prada saffiano cuir bag in cammeo blush
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller id:Lesliebrophy
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-handbag-in-Cammeo-Blush-56718c8d620ff72811001e95
> 
> I've included some more photos too. I really appreciate all you do!




Logo on the inside purse please.

And I hope you are not considering that other red one (which the other seller, quynhchristiexo,  promises is 110% authentic).  Most of that seller's stuff is dropshipped fakes, including all their Prada.


----------



## hahp63

missfiggy said:


> Logo on the inside purse please.
> 
> And I hope you are not considering that other red one (which the other seller, quynhchristiexo,  promises is 110% authentic).  Most of that seller's stuff is dropshipped fakes, including all their Prada.




Goodness no! I've learned my lesson, I haven't even responded back to her as you can see..

Just asked the other seller if they could send me that photo


----------



## Andriahb

Can anyone give an opinion on the authenticity of this pre-loved bag? I know the pics are not the greatest but I would appreciate any help I can get...thank you!


----------



## MrsEstrada

missfiggy said:


> The bag in the photos is authentic.


Thank you very much!  I was worried because there are a lot of BN1903 on eBay right now.


----------



## hahp63

Here is the other photo


----------



## jenski44

Hi there
I'd appreciate any help at all.  I bought this bag in a local charity shop on a whim.  I'm now having a clear out and I would like to sell it.  However I do not want to sell a fake bag.  Could anyone help me authenticate this bag?  I don't know the model or anything about it really, other than it is branded as Prada.  It also has a label on it saying it is deer skin.

I've so tried to include the right photographs.  I hope it is all in order.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## hahp63

One more! Thanks again missfiggy!!! 

Item name: prada lux saffiano woc crossbody wallet purse authentic red
Listing number: 252097548673
Seller id: sweetp*28
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-LUX-SAF...Retail-1050-/252097548673?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## missfiggy

Andriahb said:


> Can anyone give an opinion on the authenticity of this pre-loved bag? I know the pics are not the greatest but I would appreciate any help I can get...thank you!




Probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> Here is the other photo



Might be authentic.  Best I can do sorry.  There are just way too many of these on the secondary market and 99.999% of them are fake, but almost indistinguishable from the real thing in photos.


----------



## missfiggy

jenski44 said:


> Hi there
> I'd appreciate any help at all.  I bought this bag in a local charity shop on a whim.  I'm now having a clear out and I would like to sell it.  However I do not want to sell a fake bag.  Could anyone help me authenticate this bag?  I don't know the model or anything about it really, other than it is branded as Prada.  It also has a label on it saying it is deer skin.
> 
> I've so tried to include the right photographs.  I hope it is all in order.  Thank you in advance.



Photos as per post # 1 please.  Use the "Go Advanced" function to attach photos.


----------



## missfiggy

hahp63 said:


> One more! Thanks again missfiggy!!!
> 
> Item name: prada lux saffiano woc crossbody wallet purse authentic red
> Listing number: 252097548673
> Seller id: sweetp*28
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-LUX-SAF...Retail-1050-/252097548673?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




Once again....there are too many fakes of this one on the secondary market and it is impossible to determine anything from the photos.


----------



## Elimay

Item name: Prada Cuir small caramel 

Please help me authenticate this bag. Was bought on Tradesy and I need to know if it is the real deal or if I should get my money back. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Elimay said:


> Item name: Prada Cuir small caramel
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Was bought on Tradesy and I need to know if it is the real deal or if I should get my money back. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231564
> View attachment 3231565
> View attachment 3231566
> View attachment 3231567
> View attachment 3231568
> View attachment 3231570
> View attachment 3231571
> View attachment 3231573
> View attachment 3231574



Might be authentic.  Best I can do sorry.  There are just way too many  of these on the secondary market and 99.999% of them are fake, but  almost indistinguishable from the real thing in photos. 

If you want peace of mind you could contact an authentication service and pay their fee, which will give you a written report which may be accepted in the event of an authenticity dispute.


----------



## fujikomm

Hello! Please help me to figure out if this Prada is authentic or fake. Bought this from a friend and she's saying it is authentic. I used my last money in buying this. Pictures attached. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

fujikomm said:


> Hello! Please help me to figure out if this Prada is authentic or fake. Bought this from a friend and she's saying it is authentic. I used my last money in buying this. Pictures attached. Thank you!




Older style and looks authentic.


----------



## bikay

Hi,

I would appreciate your help with this wallet

Item Name: GENUINE PRADA WALLET
Listing number: 252231231546
Seller ID: kurlykconfidentkids
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-PRADA-WALLET-/252231231546?hash=item3aba27283a:g:-nsAAOSw5IJWg18W

Thank you,
B


----------



## fujikomm

missfiggy said:


> Older style and looks authentic.


missfiggy thank you so much for the peace of mind you gave me!


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Hi there
> I'd appreciate any help at all.  I bought this bag in a local charity shop on a whim.  I'm now having a clear out and I would like to sell it.  However I do not want to sell a fake bag.  Could anyone help me authenticate this bag?  I don't know the model or anything about it really, other than it is branded as Prada.  It also has a label on it saying it is deer skin.
> 
> I've so tried to include the right photographs.  I hope it is all in order.  Thank you in advance.



Here are some more pictures: picture 2


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Here are some more pictures: picture 2


Picture 3


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Picture 3


Picture 4


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Picture 4


Picture 5


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Picture 5


Picture 6


----------



## jenski44

jenski44 said:


> Picture 6


Final picture, please let me know if anymore require and thank you for suggesting I add more pictures.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jenski44 said:


> Final picture, please let me know if anymore require and thank you for suggesting I add more pictures.




Since both *MissFiggy* and I lack the ability to stand on our heads, please rotate your photos.


----------



## missfiggy

jenski44 said:


> Final picture, please let me know if anymore require and thank you for suggesting I add more pictures.





Prada Psycho said:


> Since both *MissFiggy* and I lack the ability to stand on our heads, please rotate your photos.




And your pictures do not show the required details as set out in post #1.  If the required details are not there, we cannot assist.


----------



## tayalese

Name of bag: Prada bn2674 ... It is a special version of the prada saffiano double zip with a pocket on the front. A friend of a friend is selling, so any feedback is greatly appreciated. I am wondering if I am just being too picky or is this a sneaky fake? Thanks!



1) The color is Cammeo, however all of the cammeo saffiano bags I have seen have darker sealing on the handles, so I am a bit thrown off.

-

2) A thread came loose on the back- I have never heard of this of seen the happen to a saffiano bag...

-

3) The dustbag is red. Is this some soft of special edition??

-

4) The "D" looks super close to the last A in the Prada logo

-

5) Is it just me or does the gold hardware for the handles look off?


----------



## Prada Psycho

tayalese said:


> Name of bag: Prada bn2674 ... It is a special version of the prada saffiano double zip with a pocket on the front. A friend of a friend is selling, so any feedback is greatly appreciated. I am wondering if I am just being too picky or is this a sneaky fake? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The color is Cammeo, however all of the cammeo saffiano bags I have seen have darker sealing on the handles, so I am a bit thrown off.
> 
> -
> 
> 2) A thread came loose on the back- I have never heard of this of seen the happen to a saffiano bag...
> 
> -
> 
> 3) The dustbag is red. Is this some soft of special edition??
> 
> -
> 
> 4) The "D" looks super close to the last A in the Prada logo
> 
> -
> 
> 5) Is it just me or does the gold hardware for the handles look off?



It's very fake, but not for the reasons you mention.


----------



## bikay

Hi,

Would you please help to authenticate this bag

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Marbo and Nube
Listing number: 262218029209
Seller ID: epitome886 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262218029209?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: the seller lost its authenticity card. I am not sure whether it is still worth it, any advise ?

And below is the other photos provided by seller upon request :


----------



## bikay

And also another bag that I am keen to get...

Item Name: Prada Suffiano Lux
Listing number: 111863669239
Seller ID: cutie_bonsai
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111863669239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pictures attached.

Deeply appreciate your help,
B


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, hope you can help. I am new to Prada (eeeek!) and wondered if you could have a look at this bag for me please. 

Item Name: Prada Leather Handbag
Seller: vestiare

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-handbag-prada-2200814.shtml


----------



## rose67672000

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, hope you can help. I am new to Prada (eeeek!) and wondered if you could have a look at this bag for me please.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Handbag
> Seller: vestiare
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-handbag-prada-2200814.shtml


Many thanks 
Rose xxx


----------



## chekhean

i just bought a prada men's wallet online . and i wonder whether it is authentic or not .
can anyone please help me to do a authenticity check on this wallet ?
your helps are much appreciated 
TQVM


----------



## nanirina

Can someone plz help me authenticate this prada? These pictures are taken by me. The authentication card or the dust bag is not included with the sale. 

Thx very much in advance!!


----------



## tayalese

Prada Psycho said:


> It's very fake, but not for the reasons you mention.


Thanks! It looked completely off to me


----------



## MALLING

Hello. I wonder if you could help me with this bag please. I have already bought it from eBay as I have been looking for this model for a long time. Unfortunately the interior looks nothing like this one on Yoogiscloset (or indeed all the other listings of this particular model on eBay):

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-vitello-daino-leather-double-pocket-tote-bag-br4970.html

It feels nothing like my real Prada leathers and both the outside pockets have totally torn lining at the base - unlikely Prada quality !


Prada BR4970

Ebay Item number:121855178734

Link to item:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121855178734?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Sellar: demondeal

Here is the link to all the additional photos I have taken

http://s305.photobucket.com/user/Firdose-2008/library/

Much Appreciated !


----------



## missfiggy

bikay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Marbo and Nube
> Listing number: 262218029209
> Seller ID: epitome886
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262218029209?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: the seller lost its authenticity card. I am not sure whether it is still worth it, any advise ?
> 
> And below is the other photos provided by seller upon request :



Unfortunately there are so many superfakes of all these saffy totes, that it is impossible to authenticate them just from photos.  Best I can say about this one is that there is nothing blatantly wrong that I can see.


----------



## missfiggy

bikay said:


> And also another bag that I am keen to get...
> 
> Item Name: Prada Suffiano Lux
> Listing number: 111863669239
> Seller ID: cutie_bonsai
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111863669239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pictures attached.
> 
> Deeply appreciate your help,
> B




Nothing blatantly wrong with this one either - from what I can see.


----------



## bikay

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately there are so many superfakes of all these saffy totes, that it is impossible to authenticate them just from photos.  Best I can say about this one is that there is nothing blatantly wrong that I can see.


Thank you so much missfiggy..


----------



## missfiggy

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, hope you can help. I am new to Prada (eeeek!) and wondered if you could have a look at this bag for me please.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Handbag
> Seller: vestiare
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-handbag-prada-2200814.shtml



Nothing I can see which would make me think it's fake, but be aware that these are all "superfaked" and we can't be certain of authenticity unless we actually handle the bag.


----------



## bikay

missfiggy said:


> Nothing blatantly wrong with this one either - from what I can see.


Thank you.. I am keen to get this one.


----------



## missfiggy

nanirina said:


> Can someone plz help me authenticate this prada? These pictures are taken by me. The authentication card or the dust bag is not included with the sale.
> 
> Thx very much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3233020
> View attachment 3233021
> View attachment 3233022
> View attachment 3233023
> View attachment 3233024
> View attachment 3233025




Closeup photos as per post # 1 please.


----------



## missfiggy

MALLING said:


> Hello. I wonder if you could help me with this bag please. I have already bought it from eBay as I have been looking for this model for a long time. Unfortunately the interior looks nothing like this one on Yoogiscloset (or indeed all the other listings of this particular model on eBay):
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-vitello-daino-leather-double-pocket-tote-bag-br4970.html
> 
> It feels nothing like my real Prada leathers and both the outside pockets have totally torn lining at the base - unlikely Prada quality !
> 
> 
> Prada BR4970
> 
> Ebay Item number:121855178734
> 
> Link to item:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121855178734?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Sellar: demondeal
> 
> Here is the link to all the additional photos I have taken
> 
> http://s305.photobucket.com/user/Firdose-2008/library/
> 
> Much Appreciated !



This is a classic example of the need to actually handle an item.  I have misgivings about several of the photos, which would probably have lead me to fence sit on this, except that you have explained your experience with known authentic Prada.  You know what authentic Prada should feel like and if your gut is saying that this is fake then follow your instinct.  Perhaps have it authenticated professionally then, based on the outcome, either a SNAD with ebay/paypal, or you keep it.  The reasonable fee will be very cheap for peace of mind on this one.

PP - any thoughts on this one????


----------



## rose67672000

missfiggy said:


> Nothing I can see which would make me think it's fake, but be aware that these are all "superfaked" and we can't be certain of authenticity unless we actually handle the bag.



Thank you so much for coming back to me, I guess that this is always the risk when buying second hand! If I buy it I'll just have to come over to your house for you to check it, hehehe! xxx


----------



## nanirina

missfiggy said:


> Closeup photos as per post # 1 please.




Hi misfiggy I tried to take more close up photos. Hopefully this time it's ok. Thx so much!!


----------



## chekhean

chekhean said:


> i just bought a prada men's wallet online . and i wonder whether it is authentic or not .
> can anyone please help me to do a authenticity check on this wallet ?
> your helps are much appreciated
> TQVM


can anyone help me please .


----------



## missfiggy

chekhean said:


> i just bought a prada men's wallet online . and i wonder whether it is authentic or not .
> can anyone please help me to do a authenticity check on this wallet ?
> your helps are much appreciated
> TQVM



It's fake and so are the documents with it.

And...6 posts in about 1 hour on the same day is not the way to get an authentication done.  Multi posting is RUDE and PUSHY.

WE DO NOT LIVE HERE.  WE ARE NOT PAID TO DO THIS.  IT IS A *FREE *SERVICE TO WHICH WE CONTRIBUTE IN OUR *OWN FREE TIME*.


----------



## missfiggy

nanirina said:


> Hi misfiggy I tried to take more close up photos. Hopefully this time it's ok. Thx so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234929
> View attachment 3234930
> View attachment 3234932
> View attachment 3234933
> View attachment 3234934
> View attachment 3234937
> View attachment 3234939
> View attachment 3234940




This looks authentic


----------



## nanirina

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic




thx!!!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello dear authenticators!  Could you please authenticate this item for me?  thank you so much!

Item name:  Prada Nylon handbag with leather trims  (the seller doesn't know the model name)

Listing number:161941659098

Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/MINT-Prada-N...659098?hash=item25b4799dda:g:dIkAAOSwaA5WkP1b

Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk


----------



## missfiggy

nancdmd said:


> Hello dear authenticators!  Could you please authenticate this item for me?  thank you so much!
> 
> Item name:  Prada Nylon handbag with leather trims  (the seller doesn't know the model name)
> 
> Listing number:161941659098
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/MINT-Prada-N...659098?hash=item25b4799dda:g:dIkAAOSwaA5WkP1b
> 
> Seller:  saveondesignerbagstk




Looks authentic.


----------



## nancdmd

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Yey!  Thank you, thank you for the authentication.    Would you also know what is the name of this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## chekhean

missfiggy said:


> It's fake and so are the documents with it.
> 
> And...6 posts in about 1 hour on the same day is not the way to get an authentication done.  Multi posting is RUDE and PUSHY.
> 
> WE DO NOT LIVE HERE.  WE ARE NOT PAID TO DO THIS.  IT IS A *FREE *SERVICE TO WHICH WE CONTRIBUTE IN OUR *OWN FREE TIME*.



6 posts because im in urgent . can i know which part of the wallet look fake ? or just the document part ?


----------



## missfiggy

nancdmd said:


> Yey!  Thank you, thank you for the authentication.    Would you also know what is the name of this bag?  Thank you!




Prada bags don't have names as such - this would be some sort of Tessuto/Vela Tote.


----------



## missfiggy

chekhean said:


> *6 posts because im in urgent* . can i know which part of the wallet look fake ? or just the document part ?



6 posts in an hour is not urgent, it is rude and pushy.

There are many, many more urgent things in my life than answering rude and pushy, self entitled people who cannot even say *please* or *thankyou*, and who have not bothered to read our rules.

WE DO NOT LIVE HERE.  WE ARE NOT PAID TO DO THIS.  IT IS A *FREE *SERVICE TO WHICH WE CONTRIBUTE IN OUR *OWN FREE TIME*.     

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is  their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for  any reason they choose.

*You will be studiously ignored from now on.


----------



## odelia91

Hi! Is someone able to authenticate this please?

https://carousell.com/p/38300225

Its a prada saffiano wallet, product code: 1M1037_POS_F0002. THANKS!


----------



## Duzzydai

Hi Missfiggy & Prada Psycho

Could you help authenticate this bag? I bought it from local store. It comes with dust bag but no card. Item Name: Prada Soft Calf Tote BN1713.

I took a photo and upload in this link. please have a look

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/embed/slideshow/PRADA BN1713

Thank you very much

BTW, Belated Happy New Year to both of you. It's very kind of you to help everyone authenticate tons of prada bag. Wish you all the best.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> 6 posts in an hour is not urgent, it is rude and pushy.
> 
> There are many, many more urgent things in my life than answering rude and pushy, self entitled people who cannot even say *please* or *thankyou*, and who have not bothered to read our rules.
> 
> WE DO NOT LIVE HERE.  WE ARE NOT PAID TO DO THIS.  IT IS A *FREE *SERVICE TO WHICH WE CONTRIBUTE IN OUR *OWN FREE TIME*.
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is  their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for  any reason they choose.
> 
> *You will be studiously ignored from now on.





:urock:


The ones who* really* grind my gears are the ones who only show up for the free authentications and can't be bothered to contribute to the Forums (_any_ Forums) in any meaningful way. Don't know how you all put up with them


----------



## missfiggy

Duzzydai said:


> Hi Missfiggy & Prada Psycho
> 
> Could you help authenticate this bag? I bought it from local store. It comes with dust bag but no card. Item Name: Prada Soft Calf Tote BN1713.
> 
> I took a photo and upload in this link. please have a look
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/diarino/embed/slideshow/PRADA BN1713
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> BTW, Belated Happy New Year to both of you. It's very kind of you to help everyone authenticate tons of prada bag. Wish you all the best.




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> :urock:
> 
> 
> The ones who* really* grind my gears are the ones who only show up for the free authentications and can't be bothered to contribute to the Forums (_any_ Forums) in any meaningful way. *Don't know how you all put up with them*



Alcohol.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Alcohol.


----------



## rose67672000

missfiggy said:


> Alcohol.



hahaha brilliant! 

You do a great job and you shouldn't have to put up with people being so rude!


----------



## masimas

Hello Ladies,
I was wondering if anybody could be so kind to look at this bag:

Item Name: Authentic Prada Fairy Tote Shoulder Bag
Listing number:201499311343
Seller ID: pheobedolly 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/pheobedolly?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

masimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I was wondering if anybody could be so kind to look at this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Fairy Tote Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:201499311343
> Seller ID: pheobedolly
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/usr/pheobedolly?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



  HOLEY SHEET!!!!!!!!!

It looks authentic, it's quite rare, and I would expect it to go QUITE HIGH if anyone else is watching it!!!!!!


----------



## masimas

Thank you very much for your expertise!!! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## abnormalfc

Hi everyone,
I bought this bag from my friend can anyone have a look at it for the peace of mind please. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## abnormalfc

More pic
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
i
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you


----------



## Pmulliani

Hello,

Thank you for previous authentications!  I have managed to get a lovely couple of bags thanks to this forum and have really enjoyed learning about real bags through this forum!!!
So I have just bought another (hopefully) bargain and was wondering if you could take a look.

Item:  plum patent crocodile leather prada handbag
Item number:  281901753614
Seller id: lestrouves
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281901753614 

Would really value your opinion! Hopefully you can still see it via the link

Many thanks


----------



## uzen

Hello,

Would appreciate any help in authenticating this bag. 

I purchased it at an estate sale.  The dust bag I grabbed just barely fits the bag, so I probably took one from another bag. Also, the card that was in the bag is a mismatch (they were selling numerous other Prada's at the sale).  I didn't realize it until I got home.  This is my 1st Prada! 

If anyone has any idea of the model, age, value, etc?  Based upon what I've read online, I'm _fairly_ confident it is authentic. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Duzzydai

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## missfiggy

abnormalfc said:


> More pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238837
> View attachment 3238839
> View attachment 3238840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238842
> View attachment 3238843
> View attachment 3238844
> View attachment 3238845
> View attachment 3238846
> 
> 
> Thank you




Looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Pmulliani said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for previous authentications!  I have managed to get a lovely couple of bags thanks to this forum and have really enjoyed learning about real bags through this forum!!!
> So I have just bought another (hopefully) bargain and was wondering if you could take a look.
> 
> Item:  plum patent crocodile leather prada handbag
> Item number:  281901753614
> Seller id: lestrouves
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281901753614
> 
> Would really value your opinion! Hopefully you can still see it via the link
> 
> Many thanks



Photos in the link are of no use in determining authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

uzen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would appreciate any help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> I purchased it at an estate sale.  The dust bag I grabbed just barely fits the bag, so I probably took one from another bag. Also, the card that was in the bag is a mismatch (they were selling numerous other Prada's at the sale).  I didn't realize it until I got home.  This is my 1st Prada!
> 
> If anyone has any idea of the model, age, value, etc?  Based upon what I've read online, I'm _fairly_ confident it is authentic.
> 
> Many thanks!




Looks authentic.


----------



## Pmulliani

missfiggy said:


> Photos in the link are of no use in determining authenticity.



Ok thanks,  this bag is on its way now so I will post better photos myself.  Thank you for looking!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Name: Authentic Womens Prada Scamosciato Suede Fringe Handbag Aqua Blue Turquoise

Item # 221974290865

Url http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221974290865&alt=web 

Seller: carter_collection


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Name: Authentic Womens Prada Scamosciato Suede Fringe Handbag Aqua Blue Turquoise
> 
> Item # 221974290865
> 
> Url http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221974290865&alt=web
> 
> Seller: carter_collection



Some extra photos


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Some extra photos



Set 2


----------



## awb

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. I purchased it from Ideel.com (now Groupon Goods). I am concerned with the authenticity given various incidents documented in the forum.

Item Name: Shopping 
Listing number: 
Seller ID: ideel.com 
Link: Doesn't show up anymore

Thank you so much in advance for the help!


----------



## awb

Second set of pictures. Thank you.


----------



## abnormalfc

missfiggy said:


> Looks to be authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## uzen

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Name: Authentic Womens Prada Scamosciato Suede Fringe Handbag Aqua Blue Turquoise
> 
> Item # 221974290865
> 
> Url http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221974290865&alt=web
> 
> Seller: carter_collection




Disgusting fake.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Disgusting fake.



That's what I thought, I was just making sure.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Prada sport bag?
From a local thrift store. I took the photos.
I don't get to come here often, but when I saw Lampo zippers, figured it was worth a chance 
Approx. 14" w x 9"h x 6"d. Straps drop 9.5" to rings.
Is there an official name, age, etc.? Any info is much appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## yonce

Can anyone authentic this for me please? Thank you

Item Name: Prada Saffiano
Listing number:301848369288
Seller ID: jesika.89 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/301848369288


----------



## missfiggy

LilMissCutie said:


> Name: Authentic Womens Prada Scamosciato Suede Fringe Handbag Aqua Blue Turquoise
> 
> Item # 221974290865
> 
> Url http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221974290865&alt=web
> 
> Seller: carter_collection





LilMissCutie said:


> Some extra photos




I HOPE YOU HAVE NOT BOUGHT THIS!!!!!!

It is a very poor fake.


----------



## missfiggy

awb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. I purchased it from Ideel.com (now Groupon Goods). I am concerned with the authenticity given various incidents documented in the forum.
> 
> Item Name: Shopping
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: ideel.com
> Link: Doesn't show up anymore
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for the help!





awb said:


> Second set of pictures. Thank you.



SEND IT BACK!!!!!

Just like EVERY OTHER "Prada" sold by Groupon and/or Ideel, it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Prada sport bag?
> From a local thrift store. I took the photos.
> I don't get to come here often, but when I saw Lampo zippers, figured it was worth a chance
> Approx. 14" w x 9"h x 6"d. Straps drop 9.5" to rings.
> Is there an official name, age, etc.? Any info is much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!




Not familiar with this line so can't make any assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

yonce said:


> Can anyone authentic this for me please? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano
> Listing number:301848369288
> Seller ID: jesika.89
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/301848369288




Unfortunately these are now "superfaked" and so are all the documents.  It is absolutely impossible to tell whether this is authentic or not without actually handling it.


----------



## LilMissCutie

missfiggy said:


> I HOPE YOU HAVE NOT BOUGHT THIS!!!!!!
> 
> It is a very poor fake.



I did buy it but I told the seller it's fake. They are letting me return it at their expense thank god. I will never wear a fake :thumbdown:


----------



## LilMissCutie

missfiggy said:


> I HOPE YOU HAVE NOT BOUGHT THIS!!!!!!
> 
> It is a very poor fake.





Thank you all so much though. I'm not familiar with prada so I won't make the mistake again.

I'm only familiar with Gucci, Lv, Hermès, and Bottega Veneta. 

I might've found another but I'll come here first.  I love purse forum


----------



## awb

missfiggy said:


> SEND IT BACK!!!!!
> 
> Just like EVERY OTHER "Prada" sold by Groupon and/or Ideel, it's fake.



Thank you so much. Hopefully they'll take it back otherwise I have to file a claim with PayPal.


----------



## Crystalng

Dear Miss Figgy,Please kindly help to authenticate this prada saffiano.Thank You

Item: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN2863
Item number: 11147751
Seller id: yoogiscloset
Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn2863-61441.html


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> Not familiar with this line so can't make any assessment.



Thanks so much for taking the time to look


----------



## umz123

Hi, just wanted to know if this purse prada purse that i bought from ebay is authentic. Listing has ended as i have bought it, so adding a link to go to the page! 

Item name: PRADA SAFFIANO Leather Purse Wallet Coin Card 100% Authentic RRP:£350 Designer
Listing number: 252250940839
Seller ID: nadiap2014
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252250940839?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Purselover121

Prada red silver tone frame handbag
Item number: 381520181452
Seller: linda*s***stuff
https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B956Jn-wqSZ0ZFMweUxWS0dmSmM/edit

Bought the prada but didnt see any prada logo on the 2 metal parts connecting to strap or the keys hidden in the front hang down tag.  Leather feels a bit hard.  I am not sure if it is authentic.  Can anyone help me? I have 14 days to return it but dont want to return it if it is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Crystalng said:


> Dear Miss Figgy,Please kindly help to authenticate this prada saffiano.Thank You
> 
> Item: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Small Tote Bag BN2863
> Item number: 11147751
> Seller id: yoogiscloset
> Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...r-double-zip-small-tote-bag-bn2863-61441.html




This is one of the older style which were not well faked.  There's every chance it could be authentic, but I can't be 100% sure without actually handling it.


----------



## missfiggy

umz123 said:


> Hi, just wanted to know if this purse prada purse that i bought from ebay is authentic. Listing has ended as i have bought it, so adding a link to go to the page!
> 
> Item name: PRADA SAFFIANO Leather Purse Wallet Coin Card 100% Authentic RRP:£350 Designer
> Listing number: 252250940839
> Seller ID: nadiap2014
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252250940839?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




SEND IT BACK IMMEDIATELY and start a SNAD dispute through ebay and paypal.

It's fake all over and then some.


----------



## missfiggy

Purselover121 said:


> Prada red silver tone frame handbag
> Item number: 381520181452
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B956Jn-wqSZ0ZFMweUxWS0dmSmM/edit
> 
> Bought the prada but didnt see any prada logo on the 2 metal parts connecting to strap or the keys hidden in the front hang down tag.  Leather feels a bit hard.  I am not sure if it is authentic.  Can anyone help me? I have 14 days to return it but dont want to return it if it is authentic.



The leather probably feels hard because it's pigskin (boar - cinghiale) which is a very firm leather.  This looks to me like an oldie but goodie, made when Prada's name meant quality.

PP - thoughts???


----------



## umz123

missfiggy said:


> SEND IT BACK IMMEDIATELY and start a SNAD dispute through ebay and paypal.
> 
> It's fake all over and then some.



Thanks so much, missfiggy! Will open a eBay case asap x


----------



## Froforbagz

Hello everyone , newcomer here . I read the instructions thoroughly so i hope I am doing it right 

I purchased a Prada bag few years ago from an estate sale and sadly I never carried it  It was probably an impulse when I bought it because it was (and still is)  stunning but it did not dawn on me at that time that the weight will not work well with me . It is a very heavy bag , more or less 3 pounds without anything on it ! After all those years, I just kept it inside my closet , collecting dust inside its prada cloth pouch ,never to be remembered until now . I am are relocating so I need to let go of it but I want to make sure that I did get the real deal before anything else . I am not in any way familiar with designer bags so here I am .

Item : It came with two cards - first is white that says authenticity card . Art. BR3571 . Second one has same informations but this one has barcodes with numbers at the bottom . 
Link: Not Available
Seller: Estate
Who Took pictures : Myself 
History : No idea but the bag is great and heavy. The leather is really thick but not sure what kind it is .

Thank you so much . Many Thanks . Kindly please let me know if I missed something .


----------



## Pmulliani

Pmulliani said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for previous authentications!  I have managed to get a lovely couple of bags thanks to this forum and have really enjoyed learning about real bags through this forum!!!
> So I have just bought another (hopefully) bargain and was wondering if you could take a look.
> 
> Item:  plum patent crocodile leather prada handbag
> Item number:  281901753614
> Seller id: lestrouves
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/281901753614
> 
> Would really value your opinion! Hopefully you can still see it via the link
> 
> Many thanks




Hello,
adding more photos which are hopefully of more use.


----------



## Pmulliani

and some more


----------



## Pmulliani

I have a couple more but cannot seem to upload them so please let me know if you require more.

Thank you so much in advance. It is much appreciated


----------



## Prada Psycho

Froforbagz said:


> Hello everyone , newcomer here . I read the instructions thoroughly so i hope I am doing it right
> 
> I purchased a Prada bag few years ago from an estate sale and sadly I never carried it  It was probably an impulse when I bought it because it was (and still is)  stunning but it did not dawn on me at that time that the weight will not work well with me . It is a very heavy bag , more or less 3 pounds without anything on it ! After all those years, I just kept it inside my closet , collecting dust inside its prada cloth pouch ,never to be remembered until now . I am are relocating so I need to let go of it but I want to make sure that I did get the real deal before anything else . I am not in any way familiar with designer bags so here I am .
> 
> Item : It came with two cards - first is white that says authenticity card . Art. BR3571 . Second one has same informations but this one has barcodes with numbers at the bottom .
> Link: Not Available
> Seller: Estate
> Who Took pictures : Myself
> History : No idea but the bag is great and heavy. The leather is really thick but not sure what kind it is .
> 
> Thank you so much . Many Thanks . Kindly please let me know if I missed something .




Find the nearest dumpster. Drop this into it.  It's fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pmulliani said:


> and some more


This is authentic and very nice!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Purselover121 said:


> Prada red silver tone frame handbag
> Item number: 381520181452
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B956Jn-wqSZ0ZFMweUxWS0dmSmM/edit
> 
> Bought the prada but didnt see any prada logo on the 2 metal parts connecting to strap or the keys hidden in the front hang down tag.  Leather feels a bit hard.  I am not sure if it is authentic.  Can anyone help me? I have 14 days to return it but dont want to return it if it is authentic.





missfiggy said:


> The leather probably feels hard because it's pigskin (boar - cinghiale) which is a very firm leather.  This looks to me like an oldie but goodie, made when Prada's name meant quality.
> 
> PP - thoughts???


The bag in the eBay listing is not the same bag that's in the photo album. It's a completely different style.


----------



## Froforbagz

Prada Psycho said:


> Find the nearest dumpster. Drop this into it.  It's fake, fake and fake some more.




What a shame as I paid a hefty price for it  ! All to the dumpster it goes ! I can not stand fakes    Thank you for the help !!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Froforbagz said:


> What a shame as I paid a hefty price for it  ! All to the dumpster it goes ! I can not stand fakes    Thank you for the help !!!


----------



## Pmulliani

Prada Psycho said:


> This is authentic and very nice!



Oh thank you so so much!  Much appreciated!  I love this bag.


----------



## Purselover121

Prada Psycho said:


> The bag in the eBay listing is not the same bag that's in the photo album. It's a completely different style.



Oh i am sorry i copy the wrong number down. 381511104909.  This should be the right number.   So not having the prada logo on the metal part is not a concern? It is probably just an old style then?  That is good to hear.


----------



## Purselover121

Ok thank you very much.  So the missing prada logo must be because it is old and not because it is fake. That is really good to know.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Purselover121 said:


> Oh i am sorry i copy the wrong number down. 381511104909.  This should be the right number.   So not having the prada logo on the metal part is not a concern? It is probably just an old style then?  That is good to hear.




It's around 15 years old, give or take. It's authentic.


----------



## Purselover121

Thank you very very much.


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators!
I just found this one on a German platform - could you please let me know what you think.

Item Name: Prada Henkeltasche in dunkelbraun
ItemNr. 218282
Seller:  Romy
Link: https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-218282

Thanks a million!


----------



## missfiggy

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I just found this one on a German platform - could you please let me know what you think.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Henkeltasche in dunkelbraun
> ItemNr. 218282
> Seller:  Romy
> Link: https://www.rebelle.com/prada-taschen-218282
> 
> Thanks a million!




If I told you what I thought.........I'd end up in jail.

Suffice it is to say this is a really nasty fake.


----------



## Muppet18

I already thought so- Thank you!


----------



## tomcg

Hi there,

I hope someone here can help me.

I bought this Prada Bumbag a few days ago. I received the bag today, and wanted to confirm its authenticity with some help from you very knowledgeable people!

I believe its from the 1990's as I have another Prada bag of similar style from that date, and the aesthetics are quite similar. 

I understand that this auction has ended, but I would greatly appreciate any help you have to give!

Thanks so much

(from what I can see the bag doesn't have a serial number, is this common with older Prada bags?)

Item Name: Stylish Dark Camel Leather Belted Bag By PRADA
ItemNr. 111866066853
Seller: hulahoopdancer
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-D...F8LeGeGhcMY1iw0CWc5lE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tomcg

Also, just found this on the interior pocket.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hello thread, I have two vintage Prada Turn Lock bags - I was actually with my Grandmother when she bought these 2 bags in (what I think was) the late 70s or early 80s.

I have found a few with this same turn lock.
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-shoulder-bag-603611

My question is - for the burnt orange bag- there is no Prada label anywhere I can see- does that mean it fell off or was there ever a time when Prada sold bags without Prada labeling?

Also would anyone happen to know an approximate year for these?  TIA!!!!

thanks


----------



## Purselover121

Prada brown distressed python shoulder bag/purse
Listing number: 281597563681
Seller: dreamclosetti
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brown-D...er-Bag-Purse-/281597563681?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Hi. Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## umz123

Hi! following on from having bought the fake prada purse a few posts back, thanks again for your help!! I found another purse, the same design but from a different seller. Could you help me authenticate this please! thanks in advance again! attaching photos to the post as seller is not on ebay, but another selling site.


----------



## umz123

More pictures. !


----------



## umz123

last set, sorry


----------



## Louyasa

hello. Can you help me with this Prada saffiano bag?


----------



## missfiggy

umz123 said:


> More pictures. !





umz123 said:


> last set, sorry



Unfortunately it is absolutely impossible to authenticate small wallets just from photos, unless there is a glaring inconsistency showing.  Which was the case with the previous wallet.  There is no glaring inconsistency showing in the photos - that's the best I can do without actually handling it.


----------



## missfiggy

Louyasa said:


> hello. Can you help me with this Prada saffiano bag?



NO.  Unless you read post #1 and comply with the rules we are unable to assist.


----------



## umz123

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately it is absolutely impossible to authenticate small wallets just from photos, unless there is a glaring inconsistency showing.  Which was the case with the previous wallet.  There is no glaring inconsistency showing in the photos - that's the best I can do without actually handling it.


That's fine! It has a recipet with it too, from brown Thomas in Dublin, think I'll take the plunge! Thanks again x


----------



## lisaslil

Hi I need to check if the Prada handbag is genuine or not


----------



## missfiggy

lisaslil said:


> Hi I need to check if the Prada handbag is genuine or not




*SICK of ASKING.....READ POST #1*


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *SICK of ASKING.....READ POST #1*


----------



## Purselover121

Purselover121 said:


> Prada brown distressed python shoulder bag/purse
> Listing number: 281597563681
> Seller: dreamclosetti
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brown-D...er-Bag-Purse-/281597563681?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> I bought this bag but i m not sure why the color plates r different color than the lining.  I thought if green lining, should be green color plates. Also the outside plate is purple.  Is this a fake bag? I can return if it is.  I havent received it yet but I am kind of worried about it.  Missfiggy and ps, can you help me with this?  Thank you very much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Purselover121 said:


> Prada brown distressed python shoulder bag/purse
> Listing number: 281597563681
> Seller: dreamclosetti
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brown-D...er-Bag-Purse-/281597563681?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> I bought this bag but i m not sure why the color plates r different color than the lining.  I thought if green lining, should be green color plates. Also the outside plate is purple.  *Is this a fake bag?* I can return if it is.  I havent received it yet but I am kind of worried about it.  Missfiggy and ps, can you help me with this?  Thank you very much.




Nope. It's quite authentic.


----------



## Purselover121

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope. It's quite authentic.



Thank you very much for your time.  Glad it is authentic.


----------



## tomcg

Hi Purse Psycho,

I was wondering whether you've had a chance to look at my post #2411?

Id really appreciate your comments on its authenticity


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Hello, can you Please help me authenticate this prada bag  saffiano BN1801?  Photos are not mine, I would like to buy it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Sophielovesbags said:


> Hello, can you Please help me authenticate this prada bag  saffiano BN1801?  Photos are not mine, I would like to buy it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249536
> View attachment 3249539
> View attachment 3249542
> View attachment 3249543
> View attachment 3249545
> View attachment 3249546
> View attachment 3249547
> View attachment 3249550
> View attachment 3249557
> View attachment 3249558




Other Photos


----------



## DimpleGirl

Can you please authenticate this please?  Thank you so much!

Name: Prada Saffiano
Seller: jakinda14
Item #: 172062939307
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172062939307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

Sophielovesbags said:


> Hello, can you Please help me authenticate this prada bag  saffiano BN1801?  Photos are not mine, I would like to buy it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249536
> View attachment 3249539
> View attachment 3249542
> View attachment 3249543
> View attachment 3249545
> View attachment 3249546
> View attachment 3249547
> View attachment 3249550
> View attachment 3249557
> View attachment 3249558





Sophielovesbags said:


> Other Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249565
> View attachment 3249566
> View attachment 3249567




The photos need to be closeups as described in post #1.

These photos are of no use for authentication.


----------



## missfiggy

DimpleGirl said:


> Can you please authenticate this please?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano
> Seller: jakinda14
> Item #: 172062939307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172062939307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Photos are inadequate for authentication.


----------



## asiamigacz

Is that bag authentic Prada? zapodaj.net/57968f0158189.jpg.html zapodaj.net/7a0ea78d70070.jpg.html zapodaj.net/9af9d17aee502.jpg.html 
zapodaj.net/4e0a1f4d92fe7.jpg.html
zapodaj.net/759c813932b56.jpg.html


----------



## Louyasa

missfiggy said:


> NO.  Unless you read post #1 and comply with the rules we are unable to assist.



Sorry but I've been unable to add more than one pic. Let' story with the link. Thanks in advance
Item Prada saffiano in green color
Link http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...so-de-mano-en-cuero-verde-prada-2252441.shtml
Seller Lourdes


----------



## DimpleGirl

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inadequate for authentication.




I've asked seller for more pictures. Thank you!

Name: Prada Saffiano

Seller: jakinda14

Item #: 172062939307


----------



## Prada Psycho

Louyasa said:


> Sorry but I've been unable to add more than one pic. Let' story with the link. Thanks in advance
> Item Prada saffiano in green color
> Link http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...so-de-mano-en-cuero-verde-prada-2252441.shtml
> Seller Lourdes




Fake and not even a good one.


----------



## Louyasa

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake and not even a good one.


Thank you!


----------



## Sophielovesbags

missfiggy said:


> The photos need to be closeups as described in post #1.
> 
> These photos are of no use for authentication.




The seller sent me more photos. Hope it's enough 

Thanks!


----------



## Lchen8

is bluefly authentic? 

saw this post 

http://www.bluefly.com/prada-black-...le-bag/p/380916201/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428 

not sure if its legit


----------



## missfiggy

Lchen8 said:


> is bluefly authentic?
> 
> saw this post
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/prada-black-...le-bag/p/380916201/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428
> 
> not sure if its legit




Photos are of no use for authentication.


----------



## missfiggy

Sophielovesbags said:


> The seller sent me more photos. Hope it's enough
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3250976
> View attachment 3250977
> View attachment 3250978
> View attachment 3250979
> View attachment 3250980
> View attachment 3250981
> View attachment 3250982
> View attachment 3250983




Are these the same bag as the original photos?


----------



## Sophielovesbags

missfiggy said:


> Are these the same bag as the original photos?




Yes, the prada saffiano BN1801


----------



## tomcg

tomcg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope someone here can help me.
> 
> I bought this Prada Bumbag a few days ago. I received the bag today, and wanted to confirm its authenticity with some help from you very knowledgeable people!
> 
> I believe its from the 1990's as I have another Prada bag of similar style from that date, and the aesthetics are quite similar.
> 
> I understand that this auction has ended, but I would greatly appreciate any help you have to give!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> (from what I can see the bag doesn't have a serial number, is this common with older Prada bags?)
> 
> Item Name: Stylish Dark Camel Leather Belted Bag By PRADA
> ItemNr. 111866066853
> Seller: hulahoopdancer
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-D...F8LeGeGhcMY1iw0CWc5lE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





If someone could be so kind as to help me with this bag authentication. Please plet me know if you need more information 

pictures available on the original post


----------



## Darialicious87

Good day! Could you please advise is it an authentic Prada Saffiano handbag? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTRvd3lIcVQ2MEU thank you in advance.


----------



## DimpleGirl

Hi,

I'm not sure if this post was missed. Can you please authenticate this please?  Thank you!



DimpleGirl said:


> I've asked seller for more pictures. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano
> 
> Seller: jakinda14
> 
> Item #: 172062939307
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano
> 
> Seller: jakinda14
> 
> Item #: 172062939307
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172062939307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3250487
> 
> View attachment 3250486
> 
> View attachment 3250489
> 
> View attachment 3250491
> 
> View attachment 3250493
> 
> View attachment 3250495
> 
> View attachment 3250496
> 
> View attachment 3250498
> 
> View attachment 3250500
> 
> View attachment 3250501


----------



## Evaror

http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113 can someone help me with authenticating this! I won it but studying the photos for hours I'm not so sure it is real. I asked for a photo of the Prada on the outside and the letters seem too far apart and and not as sharp as images of other pradas of the same model. Seller willowwillow34 . Please help me!


----------



## poopsie

Lchen8 said:


> is bluefly authentic?
> 
> saw this post
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/prada-black-...le-bag/p/380916201/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428
> 
> not sure if its legit






Bluefly has been caught several times selling mass quantities of fakes. Many of their listings mention that the item is shipped by a third party that is _affiliated  _with BF. They are in effect dropshipping. While this item doesn't have that disclaimer, they do have multiples----another red flag IMO. As Miss Figgy says, I wouldn't touch their stuff with a 10 foot bargepole.


----------



## Evaror

Evaror said:


> http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113 can someone help me with authenticating this! I won it but studying the photos for hours I'm not so sure it is real. I asked for a photo of the Prada on the outside and the letters seem too far apart and and not as sharp as images of other pradas of the same model. Seller willowwillow34 . Please help me!



So sorry I missed the format (I'm new)


Item Name: Ladies Prada Milano beige/ cream bag worth $1600
Listing number:151955882113
Seller ID: willowwillow34
Link: http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113 
Comments: the sellers is willing to send a lot of photos of the bag

Hoping you can help!


----------



## missfiggy

Evaror said:


> So sorry I missed the format (I'm new)
> 
> 
> Item Name: Ladies Prada Milano beige/ cream bag worth $1600
> Listing number:151955882113
> Seller ID: willowwillow34
> Link: http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113
> Comments: the sellers is willing to send a lot of photos of the bag
> 
> Hoping you can help!




There's a lot that is VERY SUSPICIOUS about this bag.  Applying the "would *I *purchase this?" test, the answer is a very large *NO WAY.

Think yourself VERY LUCKY today.  *Usually we would advise you that you had entered into a contract with the buyer and therefore should pay up, however I feel like spreading a little good will today, thereby saving you a *WHOLE HEAP of TIME, MONEY AND MISERY.*


----------



## missfiggy

DimpleGirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure if this post was missed. Can you please authenticate this please?  Thank you!




It probably wasn't missed - we don't answer if we don't know, and the photos are totally useless for authentication.


----------



## DimpleGirl

missfiggy said:


> It probably wasn't missed - we don't answer if we don't know, and the photos are totally useless for authentication.




Can you tell me what you are looking for?  I asked the seller for the photos based on the first post on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

DimpleGirl said:


> Can you tell me what you are looking for?  I asked the seller for the photos based on the first post on this thread. Thanks.




Very large and very clear close up photos where we can see minute details.


----------



## Darialicious87

Darialicious87 said:


> Good day! Could you please advise is it an authentic Prada Saffiano handbag? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5NlAIDM6qesLTRvd3lIcVQ2MEU thank you in advance.




Please advise? The photos are good to see all the details.


----------



## missfiggy

Evaror said:


> http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113 can someone help me with authenticating this! I won it but studying the photos for hours I'm not so sure it is real. I asked for a photo of the Prada on the outside and the letters seem too far apart and and not as sharp as images of other pradas of the same model. Seller willowwillow34 . Please help me!





Evaror said:


> So sorry I missed the format (I'm new)
> 
> 
> Item Name: Ladies Prada Milano beige/ cream bag worth $1600
> Listing number:151955882113
> Seller ID: willowwillow34
> Link: http://m.g.ebay.co.uk/itm/151955882113
> Comments: the sellers is willing to send a lot of photos of the bag
> 
> Hoping you can help!





missfiggy said:


> There's a lot that is VERY SUSPICIOUS about this bag.  Applying the "would *I *purchase this?" test, the answer is a very large *NO WAY.
> 
> Think yourself VERY LUCKY today.  *Usually we would advise you that you had entered into a contract with the buyer and therefore should pay up, however I feel like spreading a little good will today, thereby saving you a *WHOLE HEAP of TIME, MONEY AND MISERY.*




Shheeesshhh....thank you is nice!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Darialicious87 said:


> Please advise? The photos are good to see all the details.




Please do not multi post the same request.


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi missfiggy!

Oh, I need your help so much! Can you see.. is this an authentic Prada bag? It hasn't a Number inside!

Ebay Germany 

Prada Black Leather Handbag

No: 151935340091

Seller: woodsjs 

Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Black-...BPAgxkGxfGuWbMaDr1RKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

There is no Code inside :o(

I would be so grateful for help!
Best regards
killerkitty


----------



## yumiwin

Hello,


Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it.


Item Name: Prada SACCA, TU, Art.: BR4081, Materiale: Nappa, Colore: Nero
BR4081 200909900
 Listing number:  281909464398
 Seller ID: hazmat540
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281909464398?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:The title says "Authentic Black Prada Milano Front Pocket Crossbody Mini Purse" New with tags.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

Killerkitty said:


> Hi missfiggy!
> 
> Oh, I need your help so much! Can you see.. *is this an authentic Prada bag? *It hasn't a Number inside!
> 
> Ebay Germany
> 
> Prada Black Leather Handbag
> 
> No: 151935340091
> 
> Seller: woodsjs
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Black-...BPAgxkGxfGuWbMaDr1RKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> There is no Code inside :o(
> 
> I would be so grateful for help!
> Best regards
> killerkitty



No.


----------



## missfiggy

yumiwin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada SACCA, TU, Art.: BR4081, Materiale: Nappa, Colore: Nero
> BR4081 200909900
> Listing number:  281909464398
> Seller ID: hazmat540
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281909464398?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:The title says "Authentic Black Prada Milano Front Pocket Crossbody Mini Purse" New with tags.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Oh dear!!!!  HORRENDOUS, HORRENDOUS FAKE.


----------



## Killerkitty

missfiggy said:


> No.



OK! Thank you very very much missfiggy!!!!


----------



## yumiwin

Hello missfiggy,


Thank you for your helps!! You wrote me "Oh dear!!!!  HORRENDOUS, HORRENDOUS FAKE. ". I am attaching much better photos taken by a better camera. Could you please take look at those pictures? Is it still fake???
Thank you so much!!




yumiwin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag? I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada SACCA, TU, Art.: BR4081, Materiale: Nappa, Colore: Nero
> BR4081 200909900
> Listing number:  281909464398
> Seller ID: hazmat540
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281909464398?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:The title says "Authentic Black Prada Milano Front Pocket Crossbody Mini Purse" New with tags.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## newbie7

Hello - Please help authenticate my wallet.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## poopsie

yumiwin said:


> Hello missfiggy,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your helps!! You wrote me "Oh dear!!!!  HORRENDOUS, HORRENDOUS FAKE. ". I am attaching much better photos taken by a better camera. Could you please take look at those pictures? Is it still fake???
> Thank you so much!!






The item in the link has been removed---------probably because the item is FAKE. 
Not Miss Figgy (or PP) but i think you can rest assured that it is most definitely fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> _*NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500** p**osts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*_
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


.


----------



## tomcg

Hi missfiggy/ Prada Psycho,

I posted this bag a few days ago, but think it might have been missed. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look at the images below and let me know your opinion on whether it is authentic.

I think it might date from the 90's, but thats just a guess. I've retaken all of the photographs after the auction had ended, but if you need anything else, please let me know. 

Many thanks! 

Item Name: Stylish Dark Camel Leather Belted Bag By PRADA
ItemNr. 111866066853
Seller: hulahoopdancer
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-D...true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=973259087149&rmvSB=true
Comments: Auction has ended, but images have been supplied below. Seller said it was authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

yumiwin said:


> Hello missfiggy,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your helps!! You wrote me "Oh dear!!!!  HORRENDOUS, HORRENDOUS FAKE. ". I am attaching much better photos taken by a better camera. Could you please take look at those pictures? Is it still fake???
> Thank you so much!!




Still fake.  VERY VERY FAKE.


----------



## missfiggy

tomcg said:


> Hi missfiggy/ Prada Psycho,
> 
> I posted this bag a few days ago, but think it might have been missed. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look at the images below and let me know your opinion on whether it is authentic.
> 
> I think it might date from the 90's, but thats just a guess. I've retaken all of the photographs after the auction had ended, but if you need anything else, please let me know.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Stylish Dark Camel Leather Belted Bag By PRADA
> ItemNr. 111866066853
> Seller: hulahoopdancer
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-D...true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=973259087149&rmvSB=true
> Comments: Auction has ended, but images have been supplied below. Seller said it was authentic.




This vintage is not my area of expertise so I did not comment.


----------



## missfiggy

newbie7 said:


> Hello - Please help authenticate my wallet.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3253840
> 
> View attachment 3253858
> 
> View attachment 3253859
> 
> View attachment 3253862
> 
> View attachment 3253863
> 
> View attachment 3253864
> 
> View attachment 3253865




Might be authentic but impossible to tell just from photos.


----------



## 1dinaPadilla

New member here - I'm trying to have 2 Prada bags authenticated, and searched threads already if my bags have been discussed already.  No - no discussions yet. But I don't know how to post.  First bag is a backpack 4VZ033 Bicolore Sport Asfalto+ASTR bought in 2004; Second bag is a belt bag VA0615 Tessuto+Saffiano Nero bought in 2009.  I have photos, too.  I intend to re-sell them and I want to how the price I can go for - thanks.


----------



## art nouveau

I am new here and this is my first post.  My sisters bought a Prada calf  leather double handle bag in clay and black for me from Ruelala which I  have not received yet.  The only information I have is the listing  which may be good for only a few more hours.   I would be very grateful  if the experts here can tell me if this bag is authentic.  Thank you.
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/89798/20539568/


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


.


----------



## lilikh

hello
is it genuine prada?

Item Name: Prada Vitello Leather bag in black
Listing number:151965023056
Seller ID: ano-mondi 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151965023056?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Comments:beautiful vintage handbag-crossbody strap size is 43"


----------



## yumiwin

Oh boy. 
O.k. Thank you so much!!



missfiggy said:


> Still fake.  VERY VERY FAKE.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lilikh said:


> hello
> is it genuine prada?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Leather bag in black
> Listing number:151965023056
> Seller ID: ano-mondi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151965023056?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Comments:_*beautiful vintage handbag*_-crossbody strap size is 43"




Ugly contemporary fake.


----------



## Dee.

Hi authenticators, I have this prada wallet that I'm very suspicious of.
Please let me know if you require any additional photos
I couldn't quite capture the true colour in pictures, it's like a pinky-nude in real life

TIA!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Vernice bow zip wallet
Listing number: ---------
Seller ID: Kijiji
Link: Removed.


----------



## Dee.

Rest of the pictures:


----------



## jine

Hello i'm new member here, this is my first post. Please help me authenticate this Prada. thank you.
item name : Prada Tessuto Saffiano (correct me if i'm wrong).
no dust bag, no id card.


----------



## jine

Number tag inside


----------



## Prada Psycho

jine said:


> Number tag inside




Hugely ugly fake!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dee. said:


> Rest of the pictures:




This actually looks fine to me. Bear in mind that I'm only seeing photos though.  Handling these small items is critical for proper authentication.


----------



## newbie7

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic but impossible to tell just from photos.




Thank you for your help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tomcg said:


> Hi missfiggy/ Prada Psycho,
> 
> I posted this bag a few days ago, but think it might have been missed. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look at the images below and let me know your opinion on whether it is authentic.
> 
> I think it might date from the 90's, but thats just a guess. I've retaken all of the photographs after the auction had ended, but if you need anything else, please let me know.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Stylish Dark Camel Leather Belted Bag By PRADA
> ItemNr. 111866066853
> Seller: hulahoopdancer
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-D...true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=973259087149&rmvSB=true
> Comments: Auction has ended, but images have been supplied below. Seller said it was authentic.



I'm thinking it may well be authentic, but I'd be more certain if I actually had in in my hands.


----------



## lindagofnyc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201506707034
Is this backpack authentic


----------



## lindagofnyc

Another photo


----------



## Dee.

Prada Psycho said:


> This actually looks fine to me. Bear in mind that I'm only seeing photos though.  Handling these small items is critical for proper authentication.



Thank you so much Prada Psycho!
I just have one more question: Does the placement of the bow vary from wallet to wallet? 

One of my local SA's told me that since every wallet is hand made, each one will be slightly different. I noticed that the bow on this wallet is quite close to the top.


----------



## tomcg

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it may well be authentic, but I'd be more certain if I actually had in in my hands.



Thats good enough for me, thank you so much Prada Psycho, I really appreciate it


----------



## lks24

Prada Cream Textured Coated Leather Large Tote Bag W/Gold Hardware
141885651440
nunni62
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885651440 

I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this bag. Thank you!


----------



## tomcg

Thanks so much again missfiggy/ Prada Psycho,

If its not too much bother could you also shine your opinion on this Prada Sport bag. I missed the auction but the seller is willing to make an after sale on it.

I'm planning on using it for an upcoming trip but don't want to buy before knowing its authenticity.


Thanks so much again.

Item Name: Prada Sport Bag
ItemNr. 201499491811
Seller: gemmbisho0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Spo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Seller is willing to sell after the auction had ended, and has said it is authentic. Extra Images have been supplied below.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lks24 said:


> Prada Cream Textured Coated Leather Large Tote Bag W/Gold Hardware
> 141885651440
> nunni62
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885651440
> 
> I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this bag. Thank you!




I'd like to see more shots of the lining, but so far it looks authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tomcg said:


> Thanks so much again missfiggy/ Prada Psycho,
> 
> If its not too much bother could you also shine your opinion on this Prada Sport bag. I missed the auction but the seller is willing to make an after sale on it.
> 
> I'm planning on using it for an upcoming trip but don't want to buy before knowing its authenticity.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much again.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Sport Bag
> ItemNr. 201499491811
> Seller: gemmbisho0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Spo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Seller is willing to sell after the auction had ended, and has said it is authentic. Extra Images have been supplied below.




I don't know the Prada Rosso line well enough to feel comfortable authenticating it, but the hallmarks look OK so far.  I'm thinking *MissFiggy* is in the same boat.  Not much interest in the Rosso line around here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dee. said:


> Thank you so much Prada Psycho!
> I just have one more question: Does the placement of the bow vary from wallet to wallet?
> 
> One of my local SA's told me that since every wallet is hand made, each one will be slightly different. I noticed that the bow on this wallet is quite close to the top.



Since you took your photos down, I can't even see what you're asking about.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Please, I need help with a Prada backpack.i don't know why I can't post multiple images. First time posting, sorry

PRADA Nylon & Leather Black Back Pack - used once!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20150670703...19255-0%26rvr_id%3D974105294844&ul_noapp=true

Seller ebay http://www.ebay.com/usr/palmereldritch23?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Dee.

Prada Psycho said:


> Since you took your photos down, I can't even see what you're asking about.



I apologize, I don't know what happened as the photos still show up for me.


----------



## Jamessun

Please help me authenticate this prada bag!!!!
namerada blue leather top zip brief bag 
I bought it already and I took so many pictures of it, but I felt like that this bag was suspicious.
Here is the link of pictures I took: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lyzsifykkimrhqk/AADEpz6o4JZ0ZqqqrZ8ok3_ja?dl=0[/url]
I really appreciated your help!!!!


----------



## Panic!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!

Item Name: $2500 PRADA cammello brown Cervo deerskin leather fringe tote handbag - Stunning
ItemNr. 371536668806
Seller: momnmaid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371536668806?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I've also attached more photos


----------



## Panic!

Some more


----------



## bagloves

Any authentication help would be greatly appreciated-TIA! 

Item Name: PRADA black Double Bag tote purse handbag Saffiano leather AUTHENTICATED

Listing number:231827017657

Seller ID: pinkclosetdeals

Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-black-D...eather-AUTHENTICATED-/231827017657?nav=SEARCH


----------



## missfiggy

Jamessun said:


> Please help me authenticate this prada bag!!!!
> namerada blue leather top zip brief bag
> I bought it already and I took so many pictures of it, but I felt like that this bag was suspicious.
> Here is the link of pictures I took: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lyzsifykkimrhqk/AADEpz6o4JZ0ZqqqrZ8ok3_ja?dl=0[/url]
> I really appreciated your help!!!!




Looks authentic from the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

bagloves said:


> Any authentication help would be greatly appreciated-TIA!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA black Double Bag tote purse handbag Saffiano leather AUTHENTICATED
> 
> Listing number:231827017657
> 
> Seller ID: pinkclosetdeals
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-black-D...eather-AUTHENTICATED-/231827017657?nav=SEARCH




This is fake - it is one of the new superfakes and unfortunately mypoupette have got this authentication wrong.  They need to be told as does the seller of this one.


----------



## MirandaB

Hello all,

I recently picked up a Prada handbag at a charity shop and I don't know anything about them, so any help with authentication would be very much appreciated. It had the authenticity cards in the inside pocket, but it doesn't even look like they match each other, let alone the bag. Not sure what's up with that. Please let me know if you need any more pictures. I think I managed all that were listed.

See photos here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nhfehs6yzl5haoj/AADzHq8guo7r8ggTUP6aIDYEa

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

MirandaB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently picked up a Prada handbag at a charity shop and I don't know anything about them, so any help with authentication would be very much appreciated. It had the authenticity cards in the inside pocket, but it doesn't even look like they match each other, let alone the bag. Not sure what's up with that. Please let me know if you need any more pictures. I think I managed all that were listed.
> 
> See photos here:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/nhfehs6yzl5haoj/AADzHq8guo7r8ggTUP6aIDYEa
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!




It's fake, the cards are fake and it's a very common fake from the late 1990s.  Best thing for it would be to put it out of its misery with petrol and a match.


----------



## bagloves

missfiggy said:


> This is fake - it is one of the new superfakes and unfortunately mypoupette have got this authentication wrong.  They need to be told as does the seller of this one.




Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## MirandaB

Thanks missfiggy!


----------



## greencurrytofu

hello Prada experts! I'm looking for a pyramid frame bag. This one looks like a fake to me, but can you help me authenticate?

Item: Prada  Pyramid Frame Bag
Listing number: eBay item number:281920135491 
Seller: dimibg-oxevlwl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-RARE-LEATHER-PRADA-SAFFIANO-VERNICE-PYRAMID-FRAMED-TOTE-MEDIUM-3075-/281920135491
Comments: It should be an isosceles trapezoid shape, but it looks like a rectangle. Also the Prada logo on the front appears to be the wrong typeface and its leather is turned the wrong way, I think.


----------



## missfiggy

greencurrytofu said:


> hello Prada experts! I'm looking for a pyramid frame bag. This one looks like a fake to me, but can you help me authenticate?
> 
> Item: Prada  Pyramid Frame Bag
> Listing number: eBay item number:281920135491
> Seller: dimibg-oxevlwl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-RA...PYRAMID-FRAMED-TOTE-MEDIUM-3075-/281920135491
> Comments: It should be an isosceles trapezoid shape, but it looks like a rectangle. Also the Prada logo on the front appears to be the wrong typeface and its leather is turned the wrong way, I think.




I'm not overly familiar with this style, but I see enough in the shocking photos to make me quite sure that I, personally, would not buy this bag.  And for many more different reasons than you have stated.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Thanks, missfiggy. It looks like someone else bought it today!


----------



## art nouveau

Please help authenticate this Prada double bag.  I have done a search and this bag has not been previously authenticated.

Item Name: Prada double bag 1BG008, Argilla/Nero, Size TU, Group Vit. Daino
Listing number:  Not available  Luxury handbags boutique flash sale on 1/23/16 weekend
Seller ID:  Rue La La 
Link: http://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/89801/2043667/  (No longer available)
Comments: Bag came with Prada dust bag but not in Prada box.  Very well wrapped inside dust bag. Shoulder strap also has small dust bag. Have authenticity card but not dated.  Twenty-eight photos are in Photobucket album titled Prada Double Bag in link below:
http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/frliu/library/Prada Double Bag

A few photos are uploaded here. 
This is my first Prada purchase.  So I would really appreciate help from the experts here to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

art nouveau said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada double bag.  I have done a search and this bag has not been previously authenticated.
> 
> Item Name: Prada double bag 1BG008, Argilla/Nero, Size TU, Group Vit. Daino
> Listing number:  Not available  Luxury handbags boutique flash sale on 1/23/16 weekend
> Seller ID:  Rue La La
> Link: http://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/89801/2043667/  (No longer available)
> Comments: Bag came with Prada dust bag but not in Prada box.  Very well wrapped inside dust bag. Shoulder strap also has small dust bag. Have authenticity card but not dated.  Twenty-eight photos are in Photobucket album titled Prada Double Bag in link below:
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/frliu/library/Prada Double Bag
> 
> A few photos are uploaded here.
> This is my first Prada purchase.  So I would really appreciate help from the experts here to authenticate this bag.  Thank you.




This looks authentic to me.  PP any thoughts??


----------



## art nouveau

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.  PP any thoughts??


Thank you so much missfiggy for your prompt response.  It is a big relief!  I was concerned after reading posts about fake Prada from well known sites including Rue La La.  I have ordered designer clothes from them previously and they were authentic.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi ladies

My sister has purchased a pre loved Prada bag and brought it to me to take a look at. I've compared it to my other prada's and it looks off, but I'm no expert. 

I've done some photos as per post 1


----------



## cheapsweep1

More pics
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.  PP any thoughts??



PP  is at the beach (with the dogs and DH). :doggie::doggie:

Looks very authentic.


----------



## art nouveau

Thank you, PP.  Very glad to know you agree with missfiggy that my Prada bag is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

cheapsweep1 said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261239
> View attachment 3261240
> View attachment 3261241
> View attachment 3261242
> View attachment 3261243
> View attachment 3261244
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




Hard to say without actually handling the bag but it might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> PP  is at the beach (with the dogs and DH). :doggie::doggie:
> 
> Looks very authentic.




Sooooooo glad you finally got there!!!!


----------



## tay23

Hi ladies, firstly I apologise if I have placed this in the wrong spot.
Just wondering if I could humbly ask for your expertise with authenticating this Prada BN 1924 Nappa Gaufre Nero

Title: Prada handbag motivated to sell
Item no. 262264476755
Seller ID:skileff(5)
Link
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262264476755

Thanks so much in advance! New to forum and hopefully this will be my first prada&#128522;


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sooooooo glad you finally got there!!!!



And the weather has been perfect!  It's 60-70 degrees here in February with plenty of sun, plus NO ONE is here!  The only person in this 180 degree panoramic is DH.  Saaaaweet!


----------



## cheapsweep1

missfiggy said:


> Hard to say without actually handling the bag but it might be authentic.




Thanks Missfiggy

It feels soft and smooth and quite tactile, very easy to handle, however I also found this after posting my original post




Appreciate all your help


----------



## missfiggy

tay23 said:


> Hi ladies, firstly I apologise if I have placed this in the wrong spot.
> Just wondering if I could humbly ask for your expertise with authenticating this Prada BN 1924 Nappa Gaufre Nero
> 
> Title: Prada handbag motivated to sell
> Item no. 262264476755
> Seller ID:skileff(5)
> Link
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262264476755
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! New to forum and hopefully this will be my first prada&#128522;




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> And the weather has been perfect!  It's 60-70 degrees here in February with plenty of sun, plus NO ONE is here!  The only person in this 180 degree panoramic is DH.  Saaaaweet!



"Oh, Varry Varry noice", she says quaffing on another "Arrogant Frog".


----------



## missfiggy

cheapsweep1 said:


> Thanks Missfiggy
> 
> It feels soft and smooth and quite tactile, very easy to handle, however I also found this after posting my original post
> 
> View attachment 3261872
> 
> 
> Appreciate all your help



I wish everyone would GET OVER the little white tag.


----------



## cheapsweep1

missfiggy said:


> I wish everyone would GET OVER the little white tag.




I'm over it, I promise. 

Thanks again as always.


----------



## tay23

Thanks missfiggy,  appreciate your help.  Anyone else concur?  moderator could you please move this if it's in wrong spot I don't want to cut into anyone's discussion!
Thanks everyone again


Hi ladies, firstly I apologise if I have placed this in the wrong spot.
Just wondering if I could humbly ask for your expertise with authenticating this Prada BN 1924 Nappa Gaufre Nero

Title: Prada handbag motivated to sell
Item no. 262276378605
Seller ID:skileff(5)
Link
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262276378605
Thanks so much in advance! New to forum and hopefully this will be my first prada&#128522;


----------



## goofball

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double, Small
Listing number: Style 379801802
Seller ID: Bluefly.com
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-Leather-Tote/p/379801802/detail.fly
Comments: Not sure if this bag ever was made in glicinewould appreciate any help.  Thank you!!


----------



## poopsie

goofball said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double, Small
> Listing number: Style 379801802
> Seller ID: Bluefly.com
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-Leather-Tote/p/379801802/detail.fly
> Comments: Not sure if this bag ever was made in glicinewould appreciate any help.  Thank you!!





Another "_Ships from and sold by a Bluefly Marketplace Partner_."             

I would like to know who this anonymous Marketplace Partner is


----------



## missfiggy

goofball said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double, Small
> Listing number: Style 379801802
> Seller ID: Bluefly.com
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-Leather-Tote/p/379801802/detail.fly
> Comments: Not sure if this bag ever was made in glicinewould appreciate any help.  Thank you!!





poopsie said:


> Another "_Ships from and sold by a Bluefly Marketplace Partner_."
> 
> I would like to know who this anonymous Marketplace Partner is



Me too, and I wouldn't touch this with a 40ft bargepole.


----------



## theGibbler

(Post 1/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)

NOTE: Hi, I recently bought this second-hand, and I have a very bad feeling it is not authentic. There are spelling errors in the supposed authenticity card, the stitching seems off, and the color of the bag is micro-peeling in places. Moreover, the inside nylon lining feels flimsy, not like my other Prada bag (which I know to be authentic since I bought it directly from Prada). Please help, thank you!


----------



## theGibbler

(Continued Post 2/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)


----------



## theGibbler

(Continued Post 3/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)


----------



## missfiggy

theGibbler said:


> (Post 1/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)
> 
> NOTE: Hi, I recently bought this second-hand, and I have a very bad feeling it is not authentic. There are spelling errors in the supposed authenticity card, the stitching seems off, and the color of the bag is micro-peeling in places. Moreover, the inside nylon lining feels flimsy, not like my other Prada bag (which I know to be authentic since I bought it directly from Prada). Please help, thank you!





theGibbler said:


> (Continued Post 2/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)





theGibbler said:


> (Continued Post 3/3 -- I had to post the required photos in three different posts due to attachment limitations)




OH Soooooooo DREADFULLY FAKE.


----------



## pennypenny

Hello. Recently bought a pre-loved Prada sling bag, may I ask your help to have a look of its authenticity? It didnt come with anything just the bag it self and seller claimed she's a collector and it is authentic. 

Thanks in advance

.


----------



## missfiggy

pennypenny said:


> Hello. Recently bought a pre-loved Prada sling bag, may I ask your help to have a look of its authenticity? It didnt come with anything just the bag it self and seller claimed she's a collector and it is authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263764
> 
> View attachment 3263756
> View attachment 3263757
> View attachment 3263758
> View attachment 3263759
> View attachment 3263761
> View attachment 3263763




Looks Authentic.


----------



## pennypenny

missfiggy said:


> Looks Authentic.




Yay! Thanks!!! [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

missfiggy said:


> OH Soooooooo DREADFULLY FAKE.



I agree. You don`t even need to be an authenticator to see that is not Prada quality. That`s not even a good fake.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

goofball said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double, Small
> Listing number: Style 379801802
> Seller ID: Bluefly.com
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-Leather-Tote/p/379801802/detail.fly
> Comments: Not sure if this bag ever was made in glicinewould appreciate any help.  Thank you!!



Please tag me if you get it authenticated. I`d like to know the outcome. I`ve purchased a lot of things from Bluefly and I`ve never had a problem. I`d be upset to pay that much for a replica.


----------



## radodds

Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Handbag
Listing number: 252274108691
Seller ID: abenton384
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252274108691?euid=84a68f85f6164072af0c459b3fc93d23&cp=1
Comments: Attached is a picture of the other side of the cards with the text. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## fashion16

1786 saffiano lux tote argilla double zip, large size.  Purchased on Fashionphile. Noticed wrinkling of saffiano leather. Here are the pictures.


----------



## fashion16

More photos. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## fashion16




----------



## missfiggy

radodds said:


> Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Handbag
> Listing number: 252274108691
> Seller ID: abenton384
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252274108691?euid=84a68f85f6164072af0c459b3fc93d23&cp=1
> Comments: Attached is a picture of the other side of the cards with the text. Thank you for your feedback!
> 
> View attachment 3264276



Not enough photos to authenticate.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion16 said:


> View attachment 3264717
> View attachment 3264721




Impossible to be 100% sure on this one.  Might be authentic and the wrinkling of the leather has absolutely nothing to do with the authenticity of the bag.  Both fakes and authentics of this style will wrinkle if the leather is overstretched or understretched during manufacture.


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate.



I apologize, what photos would you like more details of? I will request them. Thank you


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate.



I asked for additional pictures of the logos/inside. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you


----------



## poopsie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Please tag me if you get it authenticated. I`d like to know the outcome. I`ve purchased a lot of things from Bluefly and I`ve never had a problem. I`d be upset to pay that much for a replica.





I used to purchase items from BF, but haven't for years. I don't trust them. Here are a few of their more _interesting_ episodes 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/beware-fake-sold-on-bluefly-654809.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/my-recent-bluefly-purchase-that-im-definitely-returning-653757.html

Many of their current listings have the 'sold and shipped by a third party affiliate' notice. They are, in effect, dropshipping. Who are the third parties? No one knows. Are those photos of the actual bag you will receive? Who knows?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

poopsie said:


> I used to purchase items from BF, but haven't for years. I don't trust them. Here are a few of their more _interesting_ episodes
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/beware-fake-sold-on-bluefly-654809.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/my-recent-bluefly-purchase-that-im-definitely-returning-653757.html
> 
> Many of their current listings have the 'sold and shipped by a third party affiliate' notice. They are, in effect, dropshipping. Who are the third parties? No one knows. Are those photos of the actual bag you will receive? Who knows?



All the problems I ever read about involved preloved items. I've purchased at least 20 brand new items from them and never had any problems. I had the authenticator s give me the ok on a Prada handbag from them a few months ago. I'll be sure to get any future purchases from them authenticated. I find it hard to believe a business with millions of customers would risk their reputation and possible criminal charges by knowingly selling replicas. I think most fakes come from the preloved sister companies. Replicas have become so well made now I've seen some get past authenticators on Fashionphile, that's why I try to only purchase new. Thanks for the warning. I'll be more cautious.


----------



## missfiggy

radodds said:


> I asked for additional pictures of the logos/inside. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3265556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265560




Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  They MUST be LARGE and CLEAR.


----------



## hnegrete

Hi. 

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Double Zip
Listing number:108759
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-double-zip-tote-nero-black-108759
Comments: I encountered this Prada Lux Medium tote on Fashionphile. I've never owned a Prada purse so I'm not sure how to spot a fake. I just want to make sure it is real before purchasing it. Thank you in advance. All the pictures are in the link.


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  They MUST be LARGE and CLEAR.




The listing was updated with larger clearer pictures. I'm not sure why they were showing up blurry when I initially downloaded them. Thanks! 
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252280196913


----------



## princessping

Item Name: Auth PRADA BN1336 Nappa Hand Shoulder bag 2way bag black leather
Listing number: 131716531782
Seller ID: otakaraya0619
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-PRAD...531782?hash=item1eaaeac646:g:tJkAAOSwqrtWoG6t
Comments: Please help me to authenticate this. The Zipper head marking for lampo looks weird. Have Prada ever gotten such zipper head?
Any idea which year is this bag from?

TIA.


----------



## missfiggy

princessping said:


> Item Name: Auth PRADA BN1336 Nappa Hand Shoulder bag 2way bag black leather
> Listing number: 131716531782
> Seller ID: otakaraya0619
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-PRAD...531782?hash=item1eaaeac646:g:tJkAAOSwqrtWoG6t
> Comments: Please help me to authenticate this. The Zipper head marking for lampo looks weird. Have Prada ever gotten such zipper head?
> Any idea which year is this bag from?
> 
> TIA.


 
This is fake and I am really surprised to see a fake sold from Japan...although I suppose I shouldn't be surprised by anything any more.  There's another fake from Japan currently featuring on the Hall of Shame.


----------



## missfiggy

hnegrete said:


> Hi.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Double Zip
> Listing number:108759
> Seller: Fashionphile.com
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-double-zip-tote-nero-black-108759
> Comments: I encountered this Prada Lux Medium tote on Fashionphile. I've never owned a Prada purse so I'm not sure how to spot a fake. I just want to make sure it is real before purchasing it. Thank you in advance. All the pictures are in the link.


 
Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate these black saffys without actually handling the item, and, without many more photos, and evidence or proof of purchase and all other paperwork, I personally would not risk it.


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  They MUST be LARGE and CLEAR.


 
Here is the listing again, and the pictures are attached below


Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Handbag
 Listing number: 252280196913
 Seller ID: abenton384
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252280196913?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:


----------



## yumiwin

Hello, fantastic ladies, 
Could you please authenticate this bag, please?


Item Name: PRADA PURSE 
 Listing number:231837925039
 Seller ID: brya.ellr
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231837925039?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: ebay.Vintage Authentic Prada cross body bag.  Never used perfect condition Retailed for $900.00




I really appreciate your advices. Thank you so much!!!
yumiwin


----------



## poopsie

Can you please give your opinion on this? Thanks! 

Seller: Fashionphile

Stupid me forgot to save the listing from the website


----------



## poopsie

poopsie said:


> Can you please give your opinion on this? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Stupid me forgot to save the listing from the website





more pics


----------



## poopsie

poopsie said:


> more pics





last few


----------



## missfiggy

radodds said:


> Here is the listing again, and the pictures are attached below
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre Handbag
> Listing number: 252280196913
> Seller ID: abenton384
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252280196913?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:



Peerfect pics!!!  Thank you.  Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

yumiwin said:


> Hello, fantastic ladies,
> Could you please authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA PURSE
> Listing number:231837925039
> Seller ID: brya.ellr
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231837925039?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: ebay.Vintage Authentic Prada cross body bag.  Never used perfect condition Retailed for $900.00
> 
> I really appreciate your advices. Thank you so much!!!
> yumiwin



I don't know how old a bag has to be to qualify as vintage but this one is about 15-20 years old and looks authentic.  From a time when Prada meant quality.


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> Can you please give your opinion on this? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Stupid me forgot to save the listing from the website




I think it looks authentic.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> I think it looks authentic.





Thank you! 

I hope PP wasn't watching it. She was the last bag I bought from FP. I have carried that bag every day since. Now maybe I can switch them up a bit


----------



## radodds

missfiggy said:


> Peerfect pics!!!  Thank you.  Looks authentic.



Thank you!! Super helpful!


----------



## Katri

Hello. I bought this Prada.
Seller claims she bought it in 80s. 
Thank you.


----------



## vichamburg

Hey all,


Im about to buy a Prada Saffiano Double Bag without any papers or ID Cards via Internet. (Im in Germany). So I'd be extremely thankful if somebody encourage me by saying it's authentic one.  it is being sold for very less euros

I got once same in white.

Serialnumber is 175


----------



## Prada Psycho

vichamburg said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Im about to buy a Prada Saffiano Double Bag without any papers or ID Cards via Internet. (Im in Germany). So I'd be extremely thankful if somebody encourage me by saying it's authentic one.  it is being sold for very less euros
> 
> I got once same in white.
> 
> Serialnumber is 175




Save your money: It's FAKE.


----------



## vichamburg

Prada Psycho said:


> Save your money: It's FAKE.



really? Would you tell me how do you recognize it?


----------



## MEstey

Hi Prada Experts,

I would like your help authenticating my recent purchase.  Thanks in advance!

*Item Name*:  Prada Lux Double Zip Saffiano Gray Satchel
*Listing number:* 11092489
*Seller ID:*  Dana M
*Link:* http://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-zip-new-satchel-gray-11092489/ 

Here are some photos I took of it (additional photos in my following post):


----------



## MEstey

Hi (again) Prada Experts,

Here are additional photos of the bag I would like your help authenticating.

*Item Name*:  Prada Lux Double Zip Saffiano Gray Satchel
*Listing number:* 11092489
*Seller ID:*  Dana M
*Link:* http://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-zip-new-satchel-gray-11092489/


----------



## Miss H

Hello,
It's been a very long time since I last bought Prada handbag. I just recently fall in love with this style and just bought it from one of the Flash sales sites, Beyond the Rack. So far it looks good to me, but I would greatly appreciate an expert eye to feel comfortable keeping it.
Thank you very much for your help.
*
Item Name*: Prada Saffiano Rolled Handle Satchel in Caramel
 *Seller ID:* Beyond the rack
*Link:http:*//www.beyondtherack.com/product/PRABN27482A4AF098LCA?event=68485&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0


----------



## Miss H

More pics...


----------



## Miss H

Last ones, thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

MEstey said:


> Hi Prada Experts,
> 
> I would like your help authenticating my recent purchase.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name*:  Prada Lux Double Zip Saffiano Gray Satchel
> *Listing number:* 11092489
> *Seller ID:*  Dana M
> *Link:* http://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-zip-new-satchel-gray-11092489/
> 
> Here are some photos I took of it (additional photos in my following post):





MEstey said:


> Hi (again) Prada Experts,
> 
> Here are additional photos of the bag I would like your help authenticating.
> 
> *Item Name*:  Prada Lux Double Zip Saffiano Gray Satchel
> *Listing number:* 11092489
> *Seller ID:*  Dana M
> *Link:* http://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-zip-new-satchel-gray-11092489/




I really HATE authenticating these - hate it with a passion.  It looks like it might be authentic but without actually handling it I cannot be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

vichamburg said:


> really? Would you tell me how do you recognize it?




We don't give out any of that information sorry.  We know that this thread is used by counterfeiters to "improve" their skanky product.


----------



## missfiggy

Miss H said:


> Hello,
> It's been a very long time since I last bought Prada handbag. I just recently fall in love with this style and just bought it from one of the Flash sales sites, Beyond the Rack. So far it looks good to me, but I would greatly appreciate an expert eye to feel comfortable keeping it.
> Thank you very much for your help.
> *
> Item Name*: Prada Saffiano Rolled Handle Satchel in Caramel
> *Seller ID:* Beyond the rack
> *Link:http:*//www.beyondtherack.com/product/PRABN27482A4AF098LCA?event=68485&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0





Miss H said:


> More pics...





Miss H said:


> Last ones, thank you!




This one is definitely fake.


----------



## MEstey

missfiggy said:


> I really HATE authenticating these - hate it with a passion.  It looks like it might be authentic but without actually handling it I cannot be sure.



Thank you for your honest opinion.


----------



## Miss H

missfiggy said:


> This one is definitely fake.




Ohh WOW! This is so scary. It looks so good to me. 
I'm so glad I decided to get your help. I'm gonna send it straight back.
Thank you again so much.


----------



## ttyaya

Hello I just bought this from gilt.com, really appreciate your expert opinion


----------



## missfiggy

ttyaya said:


> Hello I just bought this from gilt.com, really appreciate your expert opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269291
> View attachment 3269292
> View attachment 3269293
> View attachment 3269295
> View attachment 3269296
> View attachment 3269298
> View attachment 3269299
> View attachment 3269300




I think this one might be authentic.


----------



## ttyaya

missfiggy said:


> I think this one might be authentic.




Thanks a lot


----------



## Prada Psycho

MEstey said:


> Hi (again) Prada Experts,
> 
> Here are additional photos of the bag I would like your help authenticating.
> 
> *Item Name*:  Prada Lux Double Zip Saffiano Gray Satchel
> *Listing number:* 11092489
> *Seller ID:*  Dana M
> *Link:* http://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-zip-new-satchel-gray-11092489/




This actually looks authentic.


----------



## MEstey

Prada Psycho said:


> This actually looks authentic.


Thank you, Prada Pyscho!


----------



## Katri

Katri said:


> Hello. I bought this Prada.
> Seller claims she bought it in 80s.
> Thank you.



Any opinions regarding this Prada, please.


----------



## vmia

Hello, any opinions on this tricolor wallet ? 
Should I ask for more pictures, or does it look good?

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/clo/5440604195.html


----------



## missfiggy

vmia said:


> Hello, any opinions on this tricolor wallet ?
> Should I ask for more pictures, or does it look good?
> 
> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/clo/5440604195.html




Can't tell anything from only 2 grainy fuzzy pictures.  Read post #1.


----------



## arayaho

Hi. I'm a new member. Not sure if I post on the right thread. Anyway, please authenticate this Prada bag for me. I've got some pics.

http://pantip.com/topic/34794365/comment1


----------



## Hanguk

Hi, can someone authenticate this key holder for me? Thanks!!! 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272128232762


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hanguk said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this key holder for me? Thanks!!!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272128232762



Please see first page for correct format for requests. Thanks.


----------



## fashion16

Prada saffiano tote
Listing: 252283235891
Seller: amzi2219
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/prada-saffiano-tote-/252283235891?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion16 said:


> Prada saffiano tote
> Listing: 252283235891
> Seller: amzi2219
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/prada-saffiano-tote-/252283235891?nav=SEARCH



Photos are completely inadequate.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion16 said:


> Prada saffiano tote
> Listing: 252283235891
> Seller: amzi2219
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/prada-saffiano-tote-/252283235891?nav=SEARCH




Photos are inadequate but so far I'm leaning towards fake with this one.


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this prada bag? I has been eyeing this type of Prada tote model# BN1847 for a long time. 
Thanks!
here is the link from the seller:

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-nude-10121050/?tref=s_designer


----------



## missfiggy

CottonCandy88 said:


> Hi! Can you help me to authenticate this prada bag? I has been eyeing this type of Prada tote model# BN1847 for a long time.
> Thanks!
> here is the link from the seller:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-nude-10121050/?tref=s_designer




Link is broken.


----------



## missfiggy

Missfiggy and Mrfiggy are travelling.  Back in 2 weeks.


----------



## CottonCandy88

Sorry! Here is the link again. 
Can you authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-nude-10121050/?utm_medium=retargeting&utm_source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display

I don't know why the link won't work after copy & paste. 
Here is the information of listing in Tradsey:
Item Details
Item #:10121050
Type:Totes
Measurements:6 x 13 x 9.3
Color:Nude
Brandrada
Fabric:Leather
Style/Collection:Saffiano Gardeners Tote Bag
Style Tagsrada Totes

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

CottonCandy88 said:


> Sorry! Here is the link again.
> Can you authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display
> 
> I don't know why the link won't work after copy & paste.
> Here is the information of listing in Tradsey:
> Item Details
> Item #:10121050
> Type:Totes
> Measurements:6 x 13 x 9.3
> Color:Nude
> Brandrada
> Fabric:Leather
> Style/Collection:Saffiano Gardeners Tote Bag
> Style Tagsrada Totes
> 
> Thank you!




Photos are totally inadequate.


----------



## CottonCandy88

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are totally inadequate.


thanks!


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi! Can you authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874 on Fashionphile site?

http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-cammeo-110317

Size: Length: 13", Height: 9", Depth: 5.75", Drop: 5.5"

Item #: 110317

Item Location: Carlsbad, California

Thank you very much!


----------



## cikach

Hi,,,Can you please help to see if you can authenticate this bag.
I tried the search but nothing came up.


Item- Prada BN2274/1BA274 Saffiano Lux Medium Double-Zip Tote with Straps Black Nero
Listing #- 182018760333
Seller- mengj_2014
Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BN2274-...th-Strips-Black-NERO-/182018760333?nav=SEARCH


----------



## cikach

Can you please let me know what you think of this one also.

item- NWT 100% Authen PRADA BN2274 Saffiano Lux Galleria Double Zip Tote Bag Fuoco Red

seller- luxury-bondcom

listing #  111878821312

listing-  http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Authe...3D182018760333&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Prada Psycho

cikach said:


> Can you please let me know what you think of this one also.
> 
> item- NWT 100% Authen PRADA BN2274 Saffiano Lux Galleria Double Zip Tote Bag Fuoco Red
> 
> seller- luxury-bondcom
> 
> listing #  111878821312
> 
> listing-  http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Authe...3D182018760333&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



This one appears to be authentic.  Though she got tripped up by some Super Fakes a year or so ago, she's generally got authentic goods.  Still need to get them checked out first.


----------



## cikach

Thank you


----------



## cikach

Can you please take a look at this one too.

Item- Prada BN2274/1BA274 Saffiano Lux Medium Double-Zip Tote with Straps Black Nero
Listing #- 182018760333
Seller- mengj_2014
Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BN2274-1...333?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Prada Psycho

cikach said:


> Can you please take a look at this one too.
> 
> Item- Prada BN2274/1BA274 Saffiano Lux Medium Double-Zip Tote with Straps Black Nero
> Listing #- 182018760333
> Seller- mengj_2014
> Link- http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BN2274-1...333?nav=SEARCH




Photos are completely inadequate.


----------



## lindagofnyc

I always wanted a Prada backpack for work. I bought one from Bella Bags, as they were recommended by my poupette. The bag they sent me was not the one on the website! It was old, worn, the one on the website had different tags and was immaculate. They agreed to take it back, no apologies. 
So now I found this one on ebay. Would you be kind enough to tell me if you think it is authentic? Thanks
Seller palmereldritch23
Item number 201525427280


----------



## lindagofnyc

lindagofnyc said:


> I always wanted a Prada backpack for work. I bought one from Bella Bags, as they were recommended by my poupette. The bag they sent me was not the one on the website! It was old, worn, the one on the website had different tags and was immaculate. They agreed to take it back, no apologies.
> So now I found this one on ebay. Would you be kind enough to tell me if you think it is authentic? Thanks
> Seller palmereldritch23
> Item number 201525427280


More pics


----------



## Prada Psycho

lindagofnyc said:


> More pics



These things are a pill to authenticate. That said, I'm not liking several details on this one. I wouldn't touch it myself.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Prada Psycho said:


> These things are a pill to authenticate. That said, I'm not liking several details on this one. I wouldn't touch it myself.



Thank you, glad I hesitated. I just hate to pay retail for something I intend to abuse. That said, authenticity is a must!
I really appreciate your expertise and considered response


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi! Can you authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874 on Fashionphile site?

http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-sa...-cammeo-110317



Thank you very much!


----------



## sgabel

Hi there! Can you authenticate this Prada? I'm new to buying Prada and am nervous about buying from this site after reading some reviews on here.

Item- PRADA VITELLO DAINO SHOULDER BAG
Listing #- Item # PRA75492
Seller- The RealReal
Link- https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-120

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sgabel said:


> Hi there! Can you authenticate this Prada? I'm new to buying Prada and am nervous about buying from this site after reading some reviews on here.
> 
> Item- PRADA VITELLO DAINO SHOULDER BAG
> Listing #- Item # PRA75492
> Seller- The RealReal
> Link- https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-120
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## sgabel

Prada Psycho said:


> Your link doesn't work.


Thank you for getting back to me! Here is another link that works when I click it:

https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bag-120?cvosrc=affiliate.shareasale.928094

Please let me know if that works for you. I can figure out another way to get the info to you if not. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! Can anyone help me in authenticating this Prada. Thanks!


----------



## Lchen8

Yishazhou said:


> I have two more photos here. Thank you again.


was this real or fake


----------



## Erinlacey

Hi can you please authenticate this Prada for me?

Item name: Prada Cera Fume Patent Leather Shopping Tote
Listing Number: PRA-6731
Seller ID: Real Deal Collection
Link: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/Prada-Cera-Fume-Patent-Leather-Shopping-Tote-PRA-6731.htm

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## MEstey

Hello Prada Aficionados,

  Would you please help me authenticate this Prada handbag that I won on eBay and received today?  Ive included some pictures that I took of it myself.  Thanks in advance!

*Item Name*:  Prada BL0743 Nappa Antique Cammeo
*Listing number*:  201516
*Seller ID*:  mm2you
*Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201516727729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Prada Psycho

MEstey said:


> Hello Prada Aficionados,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this Prada handbag that I won on eBay and received today?  Ive included some pictures that I took of it myself.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name*:  Prada BL0743 Nappa Antique Cammeo
> *Listing number*:  201516
> *Seller ID*:  mm2you
> *Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201516727729?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Absolutely authentic. Nice score!


----------



## MEstey

Prada Psycho said:


> Absolutely authentic. Nice score!



Thank you, Prada Psycho!!!  I'm really excited about this bag!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Please authenticate this Prada bag. TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Stephanie*** said:


> Please authenticate this Prada bag. TIA!




I'll save the referral to the post outlining a proper authentication request on this one only because it's so fake that I don't want to see it again.


----------



## Stephanie***

Prada Psycho said:


> I'll save the referral to the post outlining a proper authentication request on this one only because it's so fake that I don't want to see it again.


 
Thank you though


----------



## sahiljain22

Hi folks,

Can you authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name: Prada Fuoco BN 2274
Listing number: 331770180876
Seller ID: cwe-sales
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331770180876
Comments: I have uploaded more pics here 
http://1drv.ms/1OmD5Et

Please let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks.

I have gone through several reviews, and it seems authentic. The only thing was that one review mentioned about the small thread/single-stitch below the side button. As I have browsed through pictures, some BN2274s have it and others don't.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sahiljain22 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Fuoco BN 2274
> Listing number: 331770180876
> Seller ID: cwe-sales
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331770180876
> Comments: I have uploaded more pics here
> http://1drv.ms/1OmD5Et
> 
> Please let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks.
> 
> I have gone through several reviews, and it seems authentic. The only thing was that one review mentioned about the small thread/single-stitch below the side button. As I have browsed through pictures, some BN2274s have it and others don't.




Even with those horrid photos, it's clearly a fake.


----------



## sahiljain22

Thanks a lot. The pictures in onedrive take a few seconds to open up in high-res.

Arrgh, time to start the return process. 

Prada Psycho - I don't expect you to be able to give it away publicly, but any chance you can PM me atleast one reason to dispute this as fake? Thanks.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

May I ask for assistance with this recent, in need of attention , piece?

Item: Prada hobo
Seller: 2ndtimearound
Item#: n/a
https://instagram.com/p/_5ZDHFJZTY/

Thank you!!!


----------



## stacy_natalie

Item name: authentic prada leather black logo mini boston bowler handbag br3091

Listing number: 201526959571

Seller ID:  midunoya

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...959571?hash=item2eebf15dd3:g:K8oAAOSwDuJWyGqK

Comments:  if you could authenticate this bag I would really appreciate it. I reqested additional photos of zipper as there werent any. I am attaching here. I have been looking for this bag for awhile and dont recall ever seeing it in the smooth leather only pebbled leather or with the gold hardware have always seen silver hardware. Sale ends in one day so thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sahiljain22 said:


> Thanks a lot. The pictures in onedrive take a few seconds to open up in high-res.
> 
> Arrgh, time to start the return process.
> 
> Prada Psycho - I don't expect you to be able to give it away publicly, _*but any chance you can PM me atleast one reason to dispute this as fake? *_Thanks.




No. We don't share authenticity tips. Sorry.


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I ask for assistance with this recent, in need of attention , piece?
> 
> Item: Prada hobo
> Seller: 2ndtimearound
> Item#: n/a
> https://instagram.com/p/_5ZDHFJZTY/
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 3280286
> 
> View attachment 3280287
> 
> View attachment 3280289
> 
> View attachment 3280290
> 
> View attachment 3280291
> 
> View attachment 3280292
> 
> View attachment 3280293
> 
> View attachment 3280294
> 
> View attachment 3280295
> 
> View attachment 3280296




Authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

stacy_natalie said:


> Item name: authentic prada leather black logo mini boston bowler handbag br3091
> 
> Listing number: 201526959571
> 
> Seller ID:  midunoya
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...959571?hash=item2eebf15dd3:g:K8oAAOSwDuJWyGqK
> 
> Comments:  if you could authenticate this bag I would really appreciate it. I reqested additional photos of zipper as there werent any. I am attaching here. I have been looking for this bag for awhile and dont recall ever seeing it in the smooth leather only pebbled leather or with the gold hardware have always seen silver hardware. Sale ends in one day so thank you so much!




I'd like to see some better photos of the lining, but so far it appears to be authentic.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Hi, please help me in authenticating this! it will be my first Prada!

Item Name: Prada BL0838 Saffiano Lux - Cammeo

Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...o/prada-bl0838-saffiano-lux-cammeo/1141007628
Comments: see link for pictures and attached

Thank you so much!


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi! Could you please authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874 on Fashionphile site? I already bought this bag, but haven't gotten it yet. Can you please help me double check it? I posted couple times before, but I don't know if the link doesn't work or you need more pictures. Thanks in advance! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-sa...-cammeo-110317


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.




Woohoo thank you!!  [emoji322]


----------



## GeraldineB

Hi,

Would you be able to authenticate this?

Item name: Prada saffiano
Listing number: 17210288657
Seller ID: diamondjubileegirl
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172102588657?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: just seems like a way too good deal to be true unfortunately!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

GeraldineB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you be able to authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Prada saffiano
> Listing number: 17210288657
> Seller ID: diamondjubileegirl
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172102588657?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Comments: just seems like a way too good deal to be true unfortunately!!*
> 
> Thanks so much!




And we all know the punchline to the above comment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

vanillaskiesxx said:


> Hi, please help me in authenticating this! it will be my first Prada!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BL0838 Saffiano Lux - Cammeo
> 
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...o/prada-bl0838-saffiano-lux-cammeo/1141007628
> Comments: see link for pictures and attached
> 
> Thank you so much!




Not nearly enough good photos to authenticate this, but it _might_ be authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CottonCandy88 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this Prada tote model # 1874 on Fashionphile site? I already bought this bag, but haven't gotten it yet. Can you please help me double check it? I posted couple times before, but I don't know if the link doesn't work or you need more pictures. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-sa...-cammeo-110317




Post your own photos when you get it.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Prada Psycho said:


> Not nearly enough good photos to authenticate this, but it _might_ be authentic.


Thanks - here are some more pictures


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see some better photos of the lining, but so far it appears to be authentic.


Thank you. I can try to request but not sure I will receive in time. I was hoping to purchase in next 3 hours while "on sale."  Can you determine at all from the photo of interior provided in listing?  What are your thoughts on the smoothness of the leather and the gold hardware?  I only recall seeing this in pebbled leather with silver hardware.  Also some of the gold hardware looks tarnished.....do you know if there may be a way to repair that if I purchase? Thank you so much!


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see some better photos of the lining, but so far it appears to be authentic.


Here are the additional photos they sent of the interior lining as well as authenticity card.  Not sure if these are helpful but please let me know your thoughts. Thank you so much!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hello, Please help authenticate these bags. Thank you!!

prada saffiano lux tote - colour cameo
seller: 2013.capli
listing #141906291648
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141906291648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

link_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...321089?hash=item1eabcc7101:g:pZgAAOSwe7BWxkbI
item#: 131731321089
seller- classylady123
listing name- prada saffiano gre lux tote handbag


----------



## Prada Psycho

stacy_natalie said:


> Here are the additional photos they sent of the interior lining as well as authenticity card.  Not sure if these are helpful but please let me know your thoughts. Thank you so much!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

BarbieChanel said:


> Hello, Please help authenticate these bags. Thank you!!
> 
> prada saffiano lux tote - colour cameo
> seller: 2013.capli
> listing #141906291648
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141906291648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> link_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...321089?hash=item1eabcc7101:g:pZgAAOSwe7BWxkbI
> item#: 131731321089
> seller- classylady123
> listing name- prada saffiano gre lux tote handbag



Woefully inadequate photos in both listings.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much. Have you ever seen "box print" for a bag like this on the authenticity card? That was one thing making me wonder. And still the gold hardware kind of throwing me off. Have you ever seen that on this particular bag?


----------



## vmia

Hi, I asked about this Tri-Color Saffiano Wallet a week ago, but just found some additional pictures now. Any opinions? 
Thank you  

http://providence.craigslist.org/clo/5459954397.html


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *This looks authentic to me.*





stacy_natalie said:


> Thank you so much. Have you ever seen "box print" for a bag like this on the authenticity card? That was one thing making me wonder. And still the gold hardware kind of throwing me off. Have you ever seen that on this particular bag?




If you're this concerned about this bag, perhaps it's time to look at different item.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> If you're this concerned about this bag, perhaps it's time to look at different item.


I understand the problem is I have my heart set on this bag as I have been looking for years to replace one I bought from prada and foolishly gave away. Literally been searching for years and they are few and far between not to mention this style was heavily replicated.  Just wanted your opinion on those two things whether or not they seem unusual to you. I have never seen either but I am certainly no expert.  Box print as material seemed unusual for a bag that appears to be leather in fact ive never seen that term. When i googled prada box print nothing came up other than a few links to sites claiming high end replicas but I believe japan has pretty strict counterfit laws. Sorry to bother asking just wanted an expert opinion!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hi ladies can you kindly authenticate this prada bag. thanks a bunch

listing name: prada bag
link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1138579505?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
listing #:1138579505

























http://s1128.photobucket.com/user/empiretattoocompany/media/20160222_081634.jpg.html


----------



## BarbieChanel

[/URL]


----------



## Prada Psycho

BarbieChanel said:


> Hi ladies can you kindly authenticate this prada bag. thanks a bunch
> 
> listing name: prada bag
> link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1138579505?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> listing #:1138579505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1128.photobucket.com/user/empiretattoocompany/media/20160222_081634.jpg.html






Photos are inadequate.


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi Could you please authenticate this Prada bag that i just received from the mail today. I want to double check & make sure. This is Prada Lux Gardener's Tote, model # 1874. Thank you very much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

CottonCandy88 said:


> Hi Could you please authenticate this Prada bag that i just received from the mail today. I want to double check & make sure. This is Prada Lux Gardener's Tote, model # 1874. Thank you very much!




No way to be 100% certain with these saffys, but it looks OK.


----------



## beasty90

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Prada, I suspect it's a fake but wish to know for sure before bidding

Item Name: BR2375

Seller is from European FB 2nd hand so can't provide links/usernames. Private person selling her 2nd hand Prada

i4.aijaa.com/b/00931/14107507.jpg

These are all closeups I have, if necessary I can ask for more!


----------



## CottonCandy88

Prada Psycho said:


> No way to be 100% certain with these saffys, but it looks OK.



Thanks for the quick reply! Do you need more clear pictures? her are few more, Thank you for your time. Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CottonCandy88 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Do you need more clear pictures? her are few more, Thank you for your time. Let me know if you need more information.




The problem with authenticating via photos in the world of Super Fakes is that it's very difficult to say with 100% certainty that an item is authentic.  That said, this one appears to be authentic.


----------



## CottonCandy88

Prada Psycho said:


> The problem with authenticating via photos in the world of Super Fakes is that it's very difficult to say with 100% certainty that an item is authentic.  That said, this one appears to be authentic.



Thanks A lot!
I have one more question is confusing me. I just noticed the strap D-ring is different from the newer year models?? This one  is made in 2012.  The stitch for  strap D ring is in the  front of the bag, but other doesn't have stitch for the D ring in the front, also some is shown at the sides of the bag. Doe that mean they do have these differences according to different years ?

Thanks!


----------



## stacy_natalie

Okay I have taken your advice and am looking for another bag. This isnt the br3091 but it's similar.  I am not at all familiar with this site Tradesy but look forward to your feedback.

Item name:  Prada black patent leather spazzolato boston handbag caviar black satchel
Listing #:  11136103
Seller ID: vintageparisdesigns
Link:   https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-patent-leather-satchel-caviar-black-11136103/?tref=category

also saw same bag on rakuten global market:

Item name: authentic prada logos hand tote bag black patent leather italy vintage S02469
listing #: N/A
Seller ID: amore vintage brand shop / vintage brand shop jfa (japanese)
Link:  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jfa-loveandpeace/item/s02469/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Comments: when I googled this model number listed on authenticity card in photo bn1114 the exact photo from tradesy listing appeared but was linked to the listing on Global Rakuten site. However although the exact authenticity card is shown on Google that photo does not actually appear on the global Rakuten listing.

comments: when I googled this model number prada bn1114


----------



## BarbieChanel

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate.



What photos should I ask her to send to me?


----------



## sahiljain22

Hi prada psycho,

After my disappointment with the last bag, I am still actively looking for something for the wife. She had loved the bag and the color. Can you help w/ authentication for this one?

Item name: Authen PRADA BN2274
Listing #: 121901689870
Seller ID: luxury-bondcom
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...a-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-Fuoco-Red-/121901689870

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sahiljain22 said:


> Hi prada psycho,
> 
> After my disappointment with the last bag, I am still actively looking for something for the wife. She had loved the bag and the color. Can you help w/ authentication for this one?
> 
> Item name: Authen PRADA BN2274
> Listing #: 121901689870
> Seller ID: luxury-bondcom
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...a-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-Fuoco-Red-/121901689870
> 
> I appreciate your help.




This one looks fine.  This seller got duped by some Super Fakes a year or so ago, but she's being extremely cautious with these saffys since then.  She's got a great reputation, but Super Fakes can fool the best seller.


----------



## wobyrne

Hello! Thank you all in advance for your help.

Item Name: Authentic Prada Leather Tote
Listing: N/A- on poshmark
Seller ID: mandyxoxo1
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Leather-Tote-56ce625ceaf0301f68004b39

I am worried about the interior logo plaque. I've asked the seller for more pictures of it, but it doesn't seem right that it's the crest and ribbon above seem blank or rubbed out. Thoughts??

UPDATE: She's sent another picture saying that the logo has "just slightly worn off."


----------



## BarbieChanel

Listing #-1142631349
Link-http://m.kijiji.ca/women-bags-wallets/mississauga-peel-region/prada-saffiano-lux-tote-with-strap-in-black/v?adId=1142631349&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1456444276006


----------



## BarbieChanel




----------



## apples02

please authenticate I really need help

https://www.olx.ph/item/b4253m-prada-bag-authentic-ID7cl3s.html?p=1&h=800b959cfd#800b959cfd


----------



## RueMonge

apples02 said:


> please authenticate I really need help
> 
> https://www.olx.ph/item/b4253m-prada-bag-authentic-ID7cl3s.html?p=1&h=800b959cfd#800b959cfd



Read post one and follow the format and include all the pictures requested and you'll have a better chance.


----------



## holdthatthought

Item Name: BN2674 saffiano lux tote
Listing number:none
Seller ID: private reseller
Link: none
Comments: the dust bag is different from what others posted and i can't find a serial number in the bag
https://i.imgsafe.org/1b2abce.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5693a80.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/56e0a44.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/450fa07.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/460b0d5.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5ea43cd.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5ce65b1.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/57ef837.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5c67a34.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5b25f26.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/586f815.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/3e8cb99.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/4ace7b7.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5aa5f51.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/52b2a95.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5f22399.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/5ba2801.jpg
https://i.imgsafe.org/48f2fdd.jpg
THANK YOU! really appreciate it


----------



## impulsesively

Item Name: Bauletto Aperto BN1841 | Color:Corinto
Listing number:None
Seller ID: zz12345 (Carousell)
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/44021436

Comments: I bought this bag from her, said it was bought from London Bicester outlet.  Comes with copy of the receipt, dust bag, authenticity cards and paper bag.
To me it looks authentic but I wonder why I do not see the small "Made in" tag inside the bag does all Prada bags comes with it? Also, leather looks real but I saw some parts on the bag has overlapping leather, not noticeable though.  Everything else looks authentic in reference to different post I saw online.

here is where the pictures are:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/614vgbmiqq84cke/AAC88b5xZYkm6Hy2XAzvEDgaa?dl=0


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada psycho,

please let me know if you are able to authenticate the bag from post #2655.  I just looked at again and noticed listing says it come with a certificate of authenticity from ******************. Are you familiar with that organization? The thing I am really questioning is the metal feet. Are there enough photos or should I request more?

I found one other bag on tradesy I am very interested in but know better photos are needed so I have requested and will post if I receive them.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

impulsesively said:


> Item Name: Bauletto Aperto BN1841 | Color:Corinto
> Listing number:None
> Seller ID: zz12345 (Carousell)
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/44021436
> 
> Comments: I bought this bag from her, said it was bought from London Bicester outlet.  Comes with copy of the receipt, dust bag, authenticity cards and paper bag.
> To me it looks authentic but I wonder why I do not see the small "Made in" tag inside the bag does all Prada bags comes with it? Also, leather looks real but I saw some parts on the bag has overlapping leather, not noticeable though.  Everything else looks authentic in reference to different post I saw online.
> 
> here is where the pictures are:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/614vgbmiqq84cke/AAC88b5xZYkm6Hy2XAzvEDgaa?dl=0



This is authentic.


----------



## impulsesively

Prada Psycho said:


> This is authentic.



Thank you so much Psycho &#128522;

But is it okay that there is no "MADE IN XXX" tag?


----------



## Prada Psycho

impulsesively said:


> Thank you so much Psycho &#128522;
> 
> But is it okay that there is no "MADE IN XXX" tag?




It's there, you just have to hunt for it. It's probably in the bottom corner of the inside zippered pocket, sewn into the seam.


----------



## Ciela

Item Name: Prada Saffiano wallet
Listing number: 252268826993
Seller ID: minibikkle
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...826993?hash=item3abc64d171:g:pzwAAOSwFqJWqPAE

Comments: hi ladies! please help me authenticate this wallet. Thanks!


----------



## mycherieamour

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shopping Tote in Argilla BN2808
Listing number: 103168
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-tote-argilla-103168
Comments: Received yesterday. Googled BN2808, but most of the results were from international sellers/websites. Saw a picture on overstock.com, but it did not appear to have a magnetic snap closure. Magnetic snap closure also does not say Prada--only says USA.TM. 

Thanks in advance!

Pictures are here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l9g4ip08qikke8i/AAD5iHYK4PEgVAwMUk4NCr2na?dl=0


----------



## gyd34

Item Name:  Authentic Prada Tessuto Light Nero Hip Waist Belt Bag
Listing number: 182032130064
Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal  (100% positive feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...130064?hash=item2a61f5e010:g:HOoAAOSwwPhWkHku
Comments: Suspicious on The plastic bag, The card , the paper card


----------



## gyd34

mycherieamour said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shopping Tote in Argilla BN2808
> Listing number: 103168
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-tote-argilla-103168
> Comments: Received yesterday. Googled BN2808, but most of the results were from international sellers/websites. Saw a picture on overstock.com, but it did not appear to have a magnetic snap closure. Magnetic snap closure also does not say Prada--only says USA.TM.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Pictures are here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l9g4ip08qikke8i/AAD5iHYK4PEgVAwMUk4NCr2na?dl=0


I strongly believe this web site sole genuine product
Furthermore the paper card is authentic, The color is right at as the card informed


----------



## missfiggy

gyd34 said:


> Item Name:  Authentic Prada Tessuto Light Nero Hip Waist Belt Bag
> Listing number: 182032130064
> Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal  (100% positive feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...130064?hash=item2a61f5e010:g:HOoAAOSwwPhWkHku
> Comments: Suspicious on The plastic bag, The card , the paper card




Suspicions correct - this bag is fake and for a helluva lot more reasons than you have stated.


----------



## missfiggy

gyd34 said:


> I strongly believe this web site sole genuine product
> *Furthermore the paper card is authentic, The color is right at as the card *informed



Please do not quote ANY SPECIFICS of what makes any item authentic or not.  It is well known that counterfeiters use information on these pages to make their fake rubbish more "realistic".


----------



## gyd34

Item Name: Authentic Prada Handbag
Listing number: 252301732165
Seller ID: jencossies (100% positive feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Handbag-/252301732165?hash=item3abe5ae945:g:glUAAOSwuAVW0dly

Comments: Suspicious on The card , the paper card


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




^^^


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> Please do not quote ANY SPECIFICS of what makes any item authentic or not.  It is well known that counterfeiters use information on these pages to make their fake rubbish more "realistic".





gyd34 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Handbag
> Listing number: 252301732165
> Seller ID: jencossies (100% positive feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Handbag-/252301732165?hash=item3abe5ae945:g:glUAAOSwuAVW0dly
> 
> Comments: Suspicious on The card , the paper card




*PLEEEEEEZ!!!!!!  NO specifics.

PLEASE READ POST #1 AND TAKE NOTE OF THE FIRST LINES:

*NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove authentications that do not meet these  requirements.*


----------



## gyd34

Please kindly authenticate these item  


Item Name: Authentic Prada Tessuto Light Nero Hip Waist Belt Bag (seller close and repost in ebay)
Listing number: 182039320039
Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal (100% positive feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...320039?hash=item2a626395e7:g:HOoAAOSwwPhWkHku


Authentic-PRADA-Black-Tessuto-Nylon-Purse-Tote-Hand-Bag-EUC-Travel-Every-Day
 Listing number:182017188619
Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal (100% positive feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...188619?hash=item2a6111e30b:g:ec4AAOSwo6lWPfSW


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada experts I am hoping you can authenticate this bag I found on tradesy:

Listing name:  prada bauletto black satchel

Item #: 7277272 (on tradesy)

Seller ID: ashley maree

Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-7277272/

comments:  I have never used tradesy but this site says authenticity guaranteed and free return policy so I figured I had nothing to lose.  I am attaching additional photos that were sent to me by seller (says she is original owner). The only one I dont have is back of zipper. If possible to authenticate without that would be great. If not let me know and I will try to get photo of zipper.  Thank you!!!


----------



## missfiggy

gyd34 said:


> Please kindly authenticate these item
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Tessuto Light Nero Hip Waist Belt Bag (seller close and repost in ebay)
> Listing number: 182039320039
> Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal (100% positive feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...320039?hash=item2a626395e7:g:HOoAAOSwwPhWkHku
> 
> 
> Authentic-PRADA-Black-Tessuto-Nylon-Purse-Tote-Hand-Bag-EUC-Travel-Every-Day
> Listing number:182017188619
> Seller ID: ilovethegooddeal (100% positive feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...188619?hash=item2a6111e30b:g:ec4AAOSwo6lWPfSW




No 1 is fake
No 2 - impossible to determine for many reasons - lousy photos and the fact that this style is the most often counterfeited Prada style EVER.


----------



## missfiggy

stacy_natalie said:


> Prada experts I am hoping you can authenticate this bag I found on tradesy:
> 
> Listing name:  prada bauletto black satchel
> 
> Item #: 7277272 (on tradesy)
> 
> Seller ID: ashley maree
> 
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-black-7277272/
> 
> comments:  I have never used tradesy but this site says authenticity guaranteed and free return policy so I figured I had nothing to lose.  I am attaching additional photos that were sent to me by seller (says she is original owner). The only one I dont have is back of zipper. If possible to authenticate without that would be great. If not let me know and I will try to get photo of zipper.  Thank you!!!



I know you've been chatting to PP on this one so wait and see what she says, but I think this is probably authentic.


----------



## dear2622

Can anyone help to authenticate this Prada bag from Ebay please!

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Soft Leather Hand Bag Black BN1229

Listing number:eBay item number:252276397318

Seller ID: ganemede101

Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...397318?hash=item3abcd85506:g:FYAAAOSwFqJWrmiC

Thank you x


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I know you've been chatting to PP on this one so wait and see what she says, but I think this is probably authentic.




I've already told her in a hundred different ways that this bag is authentic. 

PS: "Box" describes the leather.  "Print" refers to the fact that the large Prada logo is conspicuously stamped on the outside of the bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dear2622 said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this Prada bag from Ebay please!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Soft Leather Hand Bag Black BN1229
> 
> Listing number:eBay item number:252276397318
> 
> Seller ID: ganemede101
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...397318?hash=item3abcd85506:g:FYAAAOSwFqJWrmiC
> 
> Thank you x



Authentic. Be glad I'm in the US. *I* would grab this one for myself! :devil:


----------



## stacy_natalie

Thank you. This is actually a different bag I ended up purchasing on tradesy not eBay. Same bag just better condition without missing pieces and a better price (though I would have paid more). I'm very excited I've been looking for this bag for ever and I think I got a great deal. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## dear2622

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic. Be glad I'm in the US. *I* would grab this one for myself! :devil:



Thank you sooooo muchhhhh


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi please help me authenticate this prada saffiano. http://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/75445816759


----------



## Ladybag2016

Black Prada Designer bag that is original but is a "Sample Piece" that has a small imperfection(colour is not to code) and therefore sold without certification or serial number. Brand new and will be auctioned off is not sold. Original lambs leather and hardware with double zipper pockets lots of compartment space and lined with original silk lining. Comes with dust bag and long strap. Value in store is $3,600 in store without imperfection. Bag for everyday use and timeless.   


This is her description. Selling for 480 Cad


----------



## Ladybag2016

How could i attach photos on here? Here is the ebay link but would like to post more photos. http://m.ebay.com/itm/262310504353?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this prada saffiano. http://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/75445816759





Ladybag2016 said:


> Black Prada Designer bag that is original but is a "Sample Piece" that has a small imperfection(colour is not to code) and therefore sold without certification or serial number. Brand new and will be auctioned off is not sold. Original lambs leather and hardware with double zipper pockets lots of compartment space and lined with original silk lining. Comes with dust bag and long strap. Value in store is $3,600 in store without imperfection. Bag for everyday use and timeless.
> 
> 
> This is her description. Selling for 480 Cad





Ladybag2016 said:


> How could i attach photos on here? Here is the ebay link but would like to post more photos. http://m.ebay.com/itm/262310504353?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&_mwBanner=1




The seller is talking with a forked tongue - what a load of bovine manure.  I hope you didn't actually purchase this??!!

To add photos use the "Go Advanced" button on the message window, then select the paperclip icon for attachments.  Follow the instructions on the new window and make sure the photos are the correct size; if they are too big in MB they will not load.


----------



## stacy_natalie

Prada Psycho said:


> I've already told her in a hundred different ways that this bag is authentic.
> 
> PS: "Box" describes the leather.  "Print" refers to the fact that the large Prada logo is conspicuously stamped on the outside of the bag.


Not sure if you saw my other post because for some reason although I thought I quoted you it didn't show up but this is actually a different bag than the one we previously discussed. I have a good feeling about it and Miss Figgy thought it looked good but was waiting for you to confirm that you believe this too is authentic. It should be arriving this week if you need any additional photos I can send upon receipt of bag. Thank you so much


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi! The posting was actually taken down all of a sudden!


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi sorry where is the "go advanced" button?and the message option? Im sorry im new here!


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi sorry where is the "go advanced" button?and the message option? Im sorry im new here!



Look at the bottom of the thread page and you will see the message window.  Under that window there are two buttons - the one on the right says "Go Advanced".


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi! The posting was actually taken down all of a sudden!



It must have been reported to ebay and removed because it was a blatant fake.


----------



## chloeprada

Item Name: Prada Calfskin Tessuto Nylon Nero Black Tote Bag
Listing number: Tradesy #12482092
Seller ID: smartluxury
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-12482092/
Comments: I've just bought this bag on sale, but I'd like some peace of mind before using it (otherwise, I'm returning it!). Original listing does not contain very useful pictures, so please visit here to see a gallery of photos: https://imgur.com/a/EwlWt


----------



## terenskikay

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum so please bare with me. I've been looking for Prada Tessuto Gaufre and found this on ebay, can anyone please help me authenticate? Here's the link. Thanks a lot &#128578; 
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Women-Bag-/121891327844?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## missfiggy

chloeprada said:


> Item Name: Prada Calfskin Tessuto Nylon Nero Black Tote Bag
> Listing number: Tradesy #12482092
> Seller ID: smartluxury
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-12482092/
> Comments: I've just bought this bag on sale, but I'd like some peace of mind before using it (otherwise, I'm returning it!). Original listing does not contain very useful pictures, so please visit here to see a gallery of photos: https://imgur.com/a/EwlWt


 



Looks authentic


----------



## missfiggy

terenskikay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so please bare with me. I've been looking for Prada Tessuto Gaufre and found this on ebay, can anyone please help me authenticate? Here's the link. Thanks a lot &#55357;&#56898;
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Women-Bag-/121891327844?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


 


In future please use the correct format which is clearly set out in post # 1 which you are requested to read before posting.


This looks authentic.


----------



## princessping

Item Name: Prada Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: NA
Comments: Private seller selling this bag. Stated authentic. 

I would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag.

Thank you!


----------



## princessping

Thank for helping the community!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators!

May I ask for assistance on this hobo?

Item: Prada cervo antik hobo
Seller: CoutureUSA
Item#240542
https://www.coutureusa.com/p-25833-prada-quarzo-sfumato-cervo-antik-leather-hobo-bag.aspx

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

princessping said:


> Item Name: Prada Bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: NA
> Comments: Private seller selling this bag. Stated authentic.
> 
> I would like to seek your help in authenticating this bag.
> 
> Thank you!





princessping said:


> Thank for helping the community!



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!
> 
> May I ask for assistance on this hobo?
> 
> Item: Prada cervo antik hobo
> Seller: CoutureUSA
> Item#240542
> https://www.coutureusa.com/p-25833-prada-quarzo-sfumato-cervo-antik-leather-hobo-bag.aspx
> 
> Thank you!



Looks authentic - a little hard worn on the leather though.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic - a little hard worn on the leather though.




Yes - the leather needs some moisture  thank you!!


----------



## popluxe

Item Name: Prada Double Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: NA
Comments: Private seller selling this bag. Stated authentic and provided with store receipt. However, I would just like a third party to confirm authenticity.

Thank you! =)


----------



## yolanda91

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m921450938/ 
Could someone help me autheticate this prada key case??


----------



## yolanda91

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m921450938/ 
Could someone authenticate this forme??


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: prada hobo
Seller: sj2011-1
Item number: 262284823250
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262284823250?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

yolanda91 said:


> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m921450938/
> Could someone help me autheticate this prada key case??





yolanda91 said:


> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m921450938/
> Could someone authenticate this forme??




 Authenticate This Prada* *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


----------



## shugirlchi

Hi, could someone authenticate this for me and circa what year/name it is? Thank you!
Item Name: Pink Saffiano Crossbody
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: The RealReal
Link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/srtobiason/library/?view=recent&page=1

Comments: Please see pics in the link, tried to get one of the back of the zipper, but it was hard. Looks like it starts with an L..?


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Authenticate This Prada* *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**




A "please" and a "thank you" wouldn't hurt either 



shugirlchi said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this for me and circa what year/name it is? Thank you!
> Item Name: Pink Saffiano Crossbody
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: The RealReal
> Link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/srtobiason/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Comments: Please see pics in the link, tried to get one of the back of the zipper, but it was hard. *Looks like it starts with an L*..?




Lampo


----------



## missfiggy

popluxe said:


> Item Name: Prada Double Bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: NA
> Comments: Private seller selling this bag. Stated authentic and provided with store receipt. However, I would just like a third party to confirm authenticity.
> 
> Thank you! =)



There are more fakes of this model than there are real ones.  I would need to see a lot more microscopic detail of this one and also see the receipts and cards.


----------



## missfiggy

shugirlchi said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this for me and circa what year/name it is? Thank you!
> Item Name: Pink Saffiano Crossbody
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: The RealReal
> Link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/srtobiason/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Comments: Please see pics in the link, tried to get one of the back of the zipper, but it was hard. Looks like it starts with an L..?




I don't trust the realreal and I don't like what I'm seeing in the photos.  Unfortunately there are not enough photos with the necessary microscopic detail and there are no photos of any of the documentation with the bag.


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: prada hobo
> Seller: sj2011-1
> Item number: 262284823250
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262284823250?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please authenticate. Thanks!




More pictures:


----------



## missfiggy

nikkifresh2 said:


> More pictures:
> View attachment 3294032
> View attachment 3294033
> View attachment 3294034
> View attachment 3294035
> View attachment 3294036




Your pictures are waaaaaay tooooo small.

Post #1 has the requirements for pictures.


----------



## nikkifresh2

missfiggy said:


> Your pictures are waaaaaay tooooo small.
> 
> Post #1 has the requirements for pictures.




I will upload larger. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi. Planning on purchasing this from a seller friend. Pls help me authenticate.. thanks a lot!

Item: Prada BN2106 red
Seller: Bagfairy
Link: N/A
Photos provided below


----------



## missfiggy

Sookie888 said:


> Hi. Planning on purchasing this from a seller friend. Pls help me authenticate.. thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Prada BN2106 red
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Link: N/A
> Photos provided below




Get a new friend.  This is fake all day long and twice on Sundays.


----------



## missfiggy

nikkifresh2 said:


> I will upload larger. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294066
> View attachment 3294067
> View attachment 3294068
> View attachment 3294069
> View attachment 3294070
> View attachment 3294071




Same pics as on ebay listing.  I'm really not able to make a determination on this one.  It might be authentic but the "sample" story is weird beyond belief.


----------



## Sookie888

missfiggy said:


> Get a new friend.  This is fake all day long and twice on Sundays.



Horrible horrible horrible!!! I am so devastated right now... but thanks for letting me know


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Item: Prada Vitello Vintage Leather Stud Tote
Item#: 152002148361
Seller ID: kels.leighj
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152002148361?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello Prada Authenticators! Please help authenticate this tote for me. I have requested seller to post more pictures but don't know if it's going to get done. I have been hunting this tote for awhile but couldn't really afford the price from other seller. I hope this one comes out real so I can bid. Thank you so much for your time and assistance.


----------



## nikkifresh2

missfiggy said:


> Same pics as on ebay listing.  I'm really not able to make a determination on this one.  It might be authentic but the "sample" story is weird beyond belief.




New pictures were added to the listing. Thanks again!


----------



## malaserna

Hi experts, can you please help me authenticating this bag?

Item Name: I don't know
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Thrift Store
Link: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Prada?sort=3&page=1
Comments: Got it at really good price so I'm not sure if I got a deal or a bust. I do have 3 days to return so I'm really hoping it's the real thing. It's so gorgeous!

Thanks in advance for help. As always, forever grateful with you experts.


----------



## nikkifresh2

missfiggy said:


> Same pics as on ebay listing.  I'm really not able to make a determination on this one.  It might be authentic but the "sample" story is weird beyond belief.




New link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262324087788?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mrspalaganas

Item Name: Preloved Authentic Prada Bag (Slightly used)
Listing number:	106512295
Seller ID: Dinacpablo
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/preloved-authentic-prada-bag-slightly-used-ID7cUIf.html
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. I really like it. Thanks!


----------



## mrspalaganas

mrspalaganas said:


> Item Name: Preloved Authentic Prada Bag (Slightly used)
> Listing number:	106512295
> Seller ID: Dinacpablo
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/preloved-authentic-prada-bag-slightly-used-ID7cUIf.html
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. I really like it. Thanks!



Additional photos. Thanks in advance Girls! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## missfiggy

mrspalaganas said:


> Item Name: Preloved Authentic Prada Bag (Slightly used)
> Listing number:    106512295
> Seller ID: Dinacpablo
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/preloved-authentic-prada-bag-slightly-used-ID7cUIf.html
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag. I really like it. Thanks!





mrspalaganas said:


> Additional photos. Thanks in advance Girls! :kiss::kiss::kiss:




So, so, HORRIBLY fake.


----------



## mrspalaganas

missfiggy said:


> So, so, HORRIBLY fake.



Thank you so much missfiggy! I was so close to buying that.


----------



## Kt230086

Hi, was interested in getting this bag, wondering if it was possible to get an idea on it's authentication please? It's from gumtree, and it's a black saffiano. Let me know if you need more photos please! Thank you 

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mosman-park/bags/prada-saffiano-lux-tote-black/1106712630

Kt


----------



## missfiggy

Kt230086 said:


> Hi, was interested in getting this bag, wondering if it was possible to get an idea on it's authentication please? It's from gumtree, and it's a black saffiano. Let me know if you need more photos please! Thank you
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mosman-park/bags/prada-saffiano-lux-tote-black/1106712630
> 
> Kt



Impossible to determine - need larger photos of logos, lining, any documentation.


----------



## StylishMD

I ordered a Gardner's tote from NM. Should I be worried that there is no authenticity card. I have purchased everything from key rings to purses in the past and they have all come with a card. I got on a chat with CS and expressed my concern that this might be a returned fake
They DID offer a 10% discount as the purse is no longer in stock in the color I want. Torn :wondering


----------



## Pmulliani

Hello,  I would appreciate your opinion on this bag.  Thank you in advance!

Item name:  vintage Prada cream/yellow shopper tote
Listing number: 391399318884
Seller Id: thecarrycompanyhandbagsandbags
Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/391399318884 
Comments:  note this listing has finished but attaching some additional photos as well although the link should still be active. Many thanks!  Also if genuine, any idea how old it might be?


----------



## Pmulliani

Pmulliani said:


> Hello,  I would appreciate your opinion on this bag.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name:  vintage Prada cream/yellow shopper tote
> Listing number: 391399318884
> Seller Id: thecarrycompanyhandbagsandbags
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/391399318884
> Comments:  note this listing has finished but attaching some additional photos as well although the link should still be active. Many thanks!  Also if genuine, any idea how old it might be?



a couple more...


----------



## liz1013

Hello - I am brand new to Prada and interested in making my first purchase. I own tons of purses and am a huge purse lover, but have not bought a high end designer and was interested in pre-owned. Was wondering what experience others have had with Tradesy? Here is a post I came across:

Item: Prada Saffiano Satchel 
Listing number: 11869312
Seller: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1960455/ 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-11869312/?tref=category 
Comments: Several pictures posted on sale site, including authenticity cards


----------



## Prada Psycho

liz1013 said:


> Hello - I am brand new to Prada and interested in making my first purchase. I own tons of purses and am a huge purse lover, but have not bought a high end designer and was interested in pre-owned. Was wondering what experience others have had with Tradesy? Here is a post I came across:
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Satchel
> Listing number: 11869312
> Seller: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1960455/
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-11869312/?tref=category
> Comments: Several pictures posted on sale site, including authenticity cards



Terrible pics, but it still looks fake.


----------



## liz1013

Prada Psycho said:


> Terrible pics, but it still looks fake.



Thank you! I really appreciate your fast reply. I'm thinking after research, buying on a peer to peer site is not worth it, I'll save for the real store! Thanks again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

liz1013 said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your fast reply. I'm thinking after research, buying on a peer to peer site is not worth it, *I'll save for the real store! *Thanks again.




Absolutely!


----------



## malaserna

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Tomorrow's my last day to return the bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## malaserna

malaserna said:


> Hi experts, can you please help me authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name: I don't know
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Thrift Store
> Link: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Prada?sort=3&page=1
> Comments: Got it at really good price so I'm not sure if I got a deal or a bust. I do have 3 days to return so I'm really hoping it's the real thing. It's so gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks in advance for help. As always, forever grateful with you experts.



tomorrow's my last day to return.


----------



## Kt230086

missfiggy said:


> Impossible to determine - need larger photos of logos, lining, any documentation.



Thank you missfiggy! Didn't end up getting the bag


----------



## AlishaMorgan

Item*name:*Prada*Black*Saffiano*Lux*Leather*Double*Zip*Small*Tote*Bag*BN2863
Listing*number:
262310175871
Seller*id:
Sclothing21
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262310175871
Comments:
Wondering if someone would mind helping me authenticate this one. Thank you&#128522;


----------



## BB8

tPF Prada experts: please authenticate this Prada bag. My DH bought it for me a LONG time ago (maybe 8 years ago) when I didn't have a great resource like tPF to help me determine if it was authentic. He bought it from an online site selling new at a discount, promising authentic items, and has since gone down. Hopefully he didn't spend his hard-earned money on something fake. &#128563;

Item description: Prada zippered tote.


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> tPF Prada experts: please authenticate this Prada bag. My DH bought it for me a LONG time ago (maybe 8 years ago) when I didn't have a great resource like tPF to help me determine if it was authentic. He bought it from an online site selling new at a discount, promising authentic items, and has since gone down. Hopefully he didn't spend his hard-earned money on something fake. &#128563;
> 
> Item description: Prada zippered tote.



Remainder of photos to authenticate:

(If it is authentic, are you able to identify it for me? I tried searching online and couldn't find anything)


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> Remainder of photos to authenticate:
> 
> (If it is authentic, are you able to identify it for me? I tried searching online and couldn't find anything)



Last one (don't know if you need it):


----------



## Evaror

Any way someone knowledgable can tell me what they think of this bag? I would appreciate it so so much!

Item Name: PRADA 'double pocket handbag"
Listing number:322033050519
Seller ID: pernod1959
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/322033050519
Comments: the sellers says it was a gift Christmas 2014 and it's a first edition bag, not sure if that helps at all.

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## queenjenjen

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## vichamburg

Hey there all the Prada Lovers


I saw one Saffiano Bag on Ebay Germany. And I am about 99% sure this one is a cheap cheap fake. 

Could somebody help me? 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/111935813575?euid=d34b6e9a5ba943958cdb8ff8db0bec2f&cp=1


----------



## BeenBurned

Item Name: Prada Chartreuse Green Leather Satchel Handbag w/ metal logo tag
Listing number: 247827207 (Bonanza)
Seller ID: seventwenty1 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pra...er-Satchel-Handbag-w-metal-logo-tag/247827207
Comments: I'm not sure this listing has adequate images needed but if it's an obvious fake, it might be enough. (Wondering whether to report since Bonz is good about removing fakes.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ievabf

Hi, please could someone help me to authenticate this?

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-/18...qsTe%2FwotolrViToVJFI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

Seller ID: mdat3824

Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

BeenBurned said:


> Item Name: Prada Chartreuse Green Leather Satchel Handbag w/ metal logo tag
> Listing number: 247827207 (Bonanza)
> Seller ID: seventwenty1
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Pra...er-Satchel-Handbag-w-metal-logo-tag/247827207
> Comments: I'm not sure this listing has adequate images needed but if it's an obvious fake, it might be enough. (Wondering whether to report since Bonz is good about removing fakes.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Seriously fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously fake.


LOL! Thank you very much. (I guess my lack of Prada knowiedge is showing!)

Off to report!


----------



## ievabf

Please could someone help me with mine?? Im just about to pay.. but thought would ask the ladies here first  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Bla...746176?hash=item5d624680c0:g:DfEAAOSwKtVW1ZY-


----------



## jjyusuf

Item Name: Prada Double Cuir Bag in size small (BN2775)
Seller: Cocosa
Comments: I bought this bag a few months ago but after reading a few threads on here am very concerned about the authenticity of the bag and what I should do. I couldn't take any photos with a flash as it wasn't working properly but will buy a camera/ borrow one on the weekend if the photos aren't good enough, just wanted to know as soon as possible as I am really worried. It cost nearly £1000 and I am past the return period. If anyone has any recommendations on authenticators, please can you let me know as well. I am so sorry for asking so much and thank you again. 
Here's the link to the photos: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FuakS7FpbXteuzZEUfb4NdP-2RLb00OMgRMsImTcCQE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Prada Psycho

jjyusuf said:


> Item Name: Prada Double Cuir Bag in size small (BN2775)
> Seller: Cocosa
> Comments: I bought this bag a few months ago but after reading a few threads on here am very concerned about the authenticity of the bag and what I should do. I couldn't take any photos with a flash as it wasn't working properly but will buy a camera/ borrow one on the weekend if the photos aren't good enough, just wanted to know as soon as possible as I am really worried. It cost nearly £1000 and I am past the return period. If anyone has any recommendations on authenticators, please can you let me know as well. I am so sorry for asking so much and thank you again.
> Here's the link to the photos: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FuakS7FpbXteuzZEUfb4NdP-2RLb00OMgRMsImTcCQE/edit?usp=sharing



So fake it hurts!


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> tPF Prada experts: please authenticate this Prada bag. My DH bought it for me a LONG time ago (maybe 8 years ago) when I didn't have a great resource like tPF to help me determine if it was authentic. He bought it from an online site selling new at a discount, promising authentic items, and has since gone down. Hopefully he didn't spend his hard-earned money on something fake. &#128563;
> 
> Item description: Prada zippered tote.



Hi authenticators. If someone could please look at my original post #2744, #2745, and #2746 (not all of the photos fit) I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jjyusuf

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts!


Hi,

Thank you for letting me know. 
Do you know where I can get this authenticated and receive a professional statement saying it is fake? I will be taking this up with trading standards and hopefully getting a refund
I wish I came across purseforum before today! Will be sticking with buying direct from the store from now on.
Also would you mind letting me know the signs why it is fake? I don't want to fall prey again, feel so stupid, but thank you again.


----------



## emilyjustice

Prada Psycho said:


> Only old farts like you and I would get that!



I'm a new fart and I get it. :3 Heh, too much good old TV with mom.

Anyways, didn't want to make this thread chatty, but did want to thank you guys for your endless work and expertise. Every time I read through these and think I have caught on to what makes a fake I am proven to be totally and horrendously wrong. I'm just glad to have learned the don't-buy-online lesson prior to making a purchase of this magnitude.


----------



## poopsie

jjyusuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.
> Do you know where I can get this authenticated and receive a professional statement saying it is fake? I will be taking this up with trading standards and hopefully getting a refund
> I wish I came across purseforum before today! Will be sticking with buying direct from the store from now on.
> Also would you mind letting me know the signs why it is fake? I don't want to fall prey again, feel so stupid, but thank you again.






I don't think that anyone here will post why they think it is fake. 
Authenticate4U or Fakespotters may be able to help with a written statement
I read somewhere on the Forum about the law being changed regarding returning merchandise in the UK ---IDK if it applies only to brick and mortar stores but hopefully you can find out

Good luck!


----------



## jjyusuf

poopsie said:


> I don't think that anyone here will post why they think it is fake.
> Authenticate4U or Fakespotters may be able to help with a written statement
> I read somewhere on the Forum about the law being changed regarding returning merchandise in the UK ---IDK if it applies only to brick and mortar stores but hopefully you can find out
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much! Will check those websites out. 
I contacted them and just got notified to return the product via a link that won't work!
I think I'm still entitled to a refund cause the bag is fake, I think the law changed in oct 2015 that means I can get a full refund up till 6 months from paying, but we will see, I'm going to be on the phone to the consumers advice line and if Cocosa don't respond in due process my local trading standards office!


----------



## Farahm

Hello
I bought this prada bag from two years ago and i still dont know if it's authentic or not. So please help me to authenticate this prada bn2274 bag as soon as possible. Can't wait to get the answer.
But I don't know how to upload pics please help me.


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


LÄNKTEXT


LÄNKTEXT


LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Prada Psycho

Farahm said:


> Hello
> I bought this prada bag from two years ago and i still dont know if it's authentic or not. So please help me to authenticate this prada bn2274 bag as soon as possible. Can't wait to get the answer.
> But I don't know how to upload pics please help me.




Please ask for help posting photos before posting requests.

That said, your very first photo shows a fake. A really bad fake.


----------



## Willowbarb

jjyusuf said:


> Thank you so much! Will check those websites out.
> I contacted them and just got notified to return the product via a link that won't work!
> I think I'm still entitled to a refund cause the bag is fake, I think the law changed in oct 2015 that means I can get a full refund up till 6 months from paying, but we will see, I'm going to be on the phone to the consumers advice line and if Cocosa don't respond in due process my local trading standards office!



First of all you do have to establish that your bag really is a fake; it could be good news from the person doing the authentication. 

I returned my bag within the 14 days allowed to return for any reason; my reason was as described in the Hall of Shame. In addition, the bag I purchased was certainly not packed for shipment as a valuable item, and had no certificates or care tags, though I gather they can be faked as well.

I subsequently bought a reversible tote from Prada itself, and it was a totally different world. There's just no resemblance between the way Prada ships items and the way Cocosa did. But you do need to get the bag to someone qualified to judge whether or not it's a fake before you go on from there. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Farahm

Ok i have posted more photos Can you please take a look at them?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Farahm said:


> Ok i have posted more photos Can you please take a look at them?




I've already told you that the bag is fake.


----------



## Farahm

Thank you, i bought the bag from Modaqueen.com and they told me it is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Farahm said:


> Thank you, i bought the bag from Modaqueen.com and they told me it is authentic.




O.M.G!!!   ModaQueen is the original counterfeit handbag website on it internet! They've been hawking their garbage for over 10 YEARS!  Of course they told you it was authentic.  No one would buy from a business that says  "Oh, we only sell fakes."


----------



## Farahm

Yes i understand you, but they dont sell prada bags anymore and My friend also ordered a prada bag from them at the same time as me and Her bag looks so different from mine. Her bag looks more authentic Than mine it have all the logos on the right place But My bag miss a LOT of them


----------



## poopsie

Willowbarb said:


> *First of all you do have to establish that your bag really is a fake; it could be good news from the person doing the authentication. *
> 
> I returned my bag within the 14 days allowed to return for any reason; my reason was as described in the Hall of Shame. In addition, the bag I purchased was certainly not packed for shipment as a valuable item, and had no certificates or care tags, though I gather they can be faked as well.
> 
> I subsequently bought a reversible tote from Prada itself, and it was a totally different world. There's just no resemblance between the way Prada ships items and the way Cocosa did. But you do need to get the bag to someone qualified to judge whether or not it's a fake before you go on from there. I wish you the best of luck!




PP already weighed in that it is fake. I concur


----------



## jjyusuf

Willowbarb said:


> First of all you do have to establish that your bag really is a fake; it could be good news from the person doing the authentication.
> 
> I returned my bag within the 14 days allowed to return for any reason; my reason was as described in the Hall of Shame. In addition, the bag I purchased was certainly not packed for shipment as a valuable item, and had no certificates or care tags, though I gather they can be faked as well.
> 
> I subsequently bought a reversible tote from Prada itself, and it was a totally different world. There's just no resemblance between the way Prada ships items and the way Cocosa did. But you do need to get the bag to someone qualified to judge whether or not it's a fake before you go on from there. I wish you the best of luck!


Oh okay, how did you go about getting your item authenticated? Thank you for the advice!


----------



## jjyusuf

poopsie said:


> PP already weighed in that it is fake. I concur


Okay, thank you for the information. I think I will be getting an authenticator to look at the bag also, just to clarify as I'm still unsure whether it is fake or not. There must be some reliability to Cocosa. I will see what they say. Thank you everyone for your advice and help. I hope it goes okay. Do you think if I brought it into a Prada store they would authenticate it for me? I'm planning on buying a Prada WOC soon so was hoping to get it checked at the same time.


----------



## missfiggy

jjyusuf said:


> Okay, thank you for the information. I think I will be getting an authenticator to look at the bag also, *just to clarify as I'm still unsure whether it is fake *or not. There must be some reliability to Cocosa. I will see what they say. Thank you everyone for your advice and help. I hope it goes okay. Do you think if I brought it into a Prada store they would authenticate it for me? I'm planning on buying a Prada WOC soon so was hoping to get it checked at the same time.



It is *FAKE - VERY VERY FAKE; VERY OBVIOUSLY FAKE; TOTALLY FAKE; 100% FAKE.

*Two other authenticators have told you it's fake - which part of FAKE do you not understand?????????

Prada staff are not permitted to authenticate - their job is to SELL, not to waste time commenting on ebay purchases.


----------



## missfiggy

jjyusuf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.
> Do you know where I can get this authenticated and receive a professional statement saying it is fake? I will be taking this up with trading standards and hopefully getting a refund
> I wish I came across purseforum before today! Will be sticking with buying direct from the store from now on.
> Also would you mind letting me know the signs why it is fake? I don't want to fall prey again, feel so stupid, but thank you again.




If you need a statement of non authenticity you could try Fakespotters.com

You must pay their fee before you receive your statement.


----------



## lovefoolosophy

Hi there,


Item Name:  PRADA DOUBLE Saffiano Cuir leather tote
Listing number: 111918835030
Seller ID: fiona-discount-warehouse 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DOUBL...835030?hash=item1a0ee1e556:g:~YcAAOSwa-dWrS32
Comments: Could you please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir Gray bag? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## feinesahne

Hello, could you please help me authenticating the following item on ebay?
Many thanks!

Item Name: NWT Prada Saffiano BN1874 Shopping Tote Shouder Bag
Listing number:262302853661
Seller ID: lucluc15
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262302853661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

lovefoolosophy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA DOUBLE Saffiano Cuir leather tote
> Listing number: 111918835030
> Seller ID: fiona-discount-warehouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-DOUBL...835030?hash=item1a0ee1e556:g:~YcAAOSwa-dWrS32
> Comments: Could you please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir Gray bag? Thank you so much in advance!




Photos are totally useless for authentication; that said, it looks totally fake from what small details I think I can see.


----------



## missfiggy

feinesahne said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticating the following item on ebay?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Prada Saffiano BN1874 Shopping Tote Shouder Bag
> Listing number:262302853661
> Seller ID: lucluc15
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262302853661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




More useless photos but this one might actually be authentic.


----------



## Willowbarb

poopsie said:


> PP already weighed in that it is fake. I concur



I'm not in any way disputing that, but if there are any formal proceedings the buyer will have to show a formal report from a firm specialising in authenticating, or not authenticating, the bag. 

And as you can see from my sorry saga, Cocosa has done everything possible to try to hang on to my money, and I had to take them to Court to get anywhere, so I'm dubious that they will suddenly change their ways...


----------



## Prada Psycho

feinesahne said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticating the following item on ebay?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Prada Saffiano BN1874 Shopping Tote Shouder Bag
> Listing number:262302853661
> Seller ID: lucluc15
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262302853661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





missfiggy said:


> More useless photos but this one might actually be authentic.




I dunno about this one. I'm seeing some wonky details myself. I wouldn't touch it, at least not without some decent photos for a closer look.


----------



## malaserna

malaserna said:


> tomorrow's my last day to return.


I know it's too late for me to return, but still would like to know if it's real or not, can someone please help? Thank you so much!

Hi experts, can you please help me authenticating this bag?

Item Name: I don't know
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Thrift Store
Link: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dl...?sort=3&page=1
Comments: Got it at really good price so I'm not sure if I got a deal or  a bust. I do have 3 days to return so I'm really hoping it's the real  thing. It's so gorgeous! 

Thanks in advance for help. As always, forever grateful with you experts.


----------



## missfiggy

feinesahne said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticating the following item on ebay?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Prada Saffiano BN1874 Shopping Tote Shouder Bag
> Listing number:262302853661
> Seller ID: lucluc15
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262302853661?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





missfiggy said:


> More useless photos but this one might actually be authentic.





Prada Psycho said:


> I dunno about this one. I'm seeing some wonky details myself. I wouldn't touch it, at least not without some decent photos for a closer look.




And now, with the aid of clear daylight, and a little less NZ sauvignon blanc colored goggles, I can see a couple of really standout discrepancies - ooer....what was I thinking when I looked at this one?????  I don't think it's authentic at all!!!


----------



## missfiggy

malaserna said:


> I know it's too late for me to return, but still would like to know if it's real or not, can someone please help? Thank you so much!
> 
> Hi experts, can you please help me authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name: I don't know
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Thrift Store
> Link: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dl...?sort=3&page=1
> Comments: Got it at really good price so I'm not sure if I got a deal or  a bust. I do have 3 days to return so I'm really hoping it's the real  thing. It's so gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks in advance for help. As always, forever grateful with you experts.




This one really is too old to be in my area of expertise, however I do not see anything which is inconsistent with what I know of these older styles.  That said, these were counterfeited in their day (and more so recently, with much "better" copies, playing to the "vintage" market).


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> Hi authenticators. If someone could please look at my original post #2744, #2745, and #2746 (not all of the photos fit) I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!



Hopefully "3rd time's a charm." Reposting my initial request for authentication. Please...


----------



## malaserna

missfiggy said:


> This one really is too old to be in my area of expertise, however I do not see anything which is inconsistent with what I know of these older styles.  That said, these were counterfeited in their day (and more so recently, with much "better" copies, playing to the "vintage" market).


Thank you so much missfiggy. I'll just think it's real to make me feel good. :giggles:  I'm ready to strut it around.


----------



## feinesahne

Prada Psycho said:


> I dunno about this one. I'm seeing some wonky details myself. I wouldn't touch it, at least not without some decent photos for a closer look.



Thank you very much both! I'll ask the seller for more detailed photo otherwise I will leave it alone.


----------



## feinesahne

missfiggy said:


> And now, with the aid of clear daylight, and a little less NZ sauvignon blanc colored goggles, I can see a couple of really standout discrepancies - ooer....what was I thinking when I looked at this one?????  I don't think it's authentic at all!!!



Just saw this last comment. Thanks missfiggy, then I won't even bother asking for more photos.


----------



## missfiggy

BB8 said:


> Hopefully "3rd time's a charm." Reposting my initial request for authentication. Please...




Sorry but it's way out of my best area.


----------



## BB8

missfiggy said:


> Sorry but it's way out of my best area.



Thank you for responding @missfiggy. Clarification: do you mean it's fake, or too old for you to tell?


----------



## vichamburg

Hey there all the Prada lovers,

Today i was driving about 60 km to buy the Saffiano Galleria bag...with a purse.


The Purse had a strange ID Card where some G G G letters comes out of the row...I hope you know what i mean. 

It had no smell as saffiano bag should.

She is so convinced that the bag for her little daughter is an authentic one. The dustbag is strange deep blue colored and has no labels like 100% Cottone 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-soffiano-tasche/440241337-156-420


P.S. What the heck is Pradaspehre???


----------



## Prada Psycho

vichamburg said:


> Hey there all the Prada lovers,
> 
> Today i was driving about 60 km to buy the Saffiano Galleria bag...with a purse.
> 
> 
> The Purse had a strange ID Card where some G G G letters comes out of the row...I hope you know what i mean.
> 
> It had no smell as saffiano bag should.
> 
> She is so convinced that the bag for her little daughter is an authentic one. The dustbag is strange deep blue colored and has no labels like 100% Cottone
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-soffiano-tasche/440241337-156-420
> 
> 
> P.S. What the heck is Pradaspehre???



These photos are totally inadequate to make an assessment.


----------



## vichamburg

Here ist teh ID Card


----------



## Bratty1919

malaserna said:


> I know it's too late for me to return, but still would like to know if it's real or not, can someone please help? Thank you so much!
> 
> Hi experts, can you please help me authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name: I don't know
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Thrift Store
> Link: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dl...?sort=3&page=1
> Comments: Got it at really good price so I'm not sure if I got a deal or  a bust. I do have 3 days to return so I'm really hoping it's the real  thing. It's so gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks in advance for help. As always, forever grateful with you experts.




Pretty sure it's real


----------



## missfiggy

vichamburg said:


> Hey there all the Prada lovers,
> 
> Today i was driving about 60 km to buy the Saffiano Galleria bag...with a purse.
> 
> 
> The Purse had a strange ID Card where some G G G letters comes out of the row...I hope you know what i mean.
> 
> It had no smell as saffiano bag should.
> 
> She is so convinced that the bag for her little daughter is an authentic one. The dustbag is strange deep blue colored and has no labels like 100% Cottone
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-soffiano-tasche/440241337-156-420
> 
> 
> P.S. What the heck is Pradaspehre???





Prada Psycho said:


> These photos are totally inadequate to make an assessment.





vichamburg said:


> Here ist teh ID Card




It's fake.  Absolutely and without any doubt whatsoever - totally fake.

FOR THE FUTURE - PLEASE POST YOUR REQUESTS IN THE PROPER FORMAT AS SET OUT IN POST #1:

*Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


----------



## malaserna

Thanks


----------



## malaserna

Bratty1919 said:


> Pretty sure it's real



Thanks a bunch!  You just made my weekend fabulous.


----------



## ievabf

Item Name: PRADA
Listing number: 182048630025
Seller ID: mdat3824
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-/18...tolrViToVJFI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncComments:
Comments: Please could someone help to authenticate this bag? the seller said it was bought at Bicester Village. It would be my first prada bag. Is it a good price for it? Would really appreciate your help ladies!!!


----------



## cheapsweep1

ievabf said:


> Item Name: PRADA
> Listing number: 182048630025
> Seller ID: mdat3824
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-/18...tolrViToVJFI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncComments:
> Comments: Please could someone help to authenticate this bag? the seller said it was bought at Bicester Village. It would be my first prada bag. Is it a good price for it? Would really appreciate your help ladies!!!




I'm not a authenticator but I have seen these at Bicester (it's an outlet) price wise they were only about that much brand new.


----------



## Lisab68

Hi Ladies.  I'm hoping you can help me authenticate my first Prada.  I bought it from My Habbt after much searching around.  Believe it or not, it is returnable!!  Maybe this is a new policy after so much concern about fakes.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag, Granito/Acuqamarina
Listing number: None that I can find
Seller ID: MyHabit
Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A2V5K71DPR7WQ3&asin=B015FKIZZ6&cAsin=B015FKIZZ6&fc=1
Comments:  The lack of the Prada "R" shape on the interior pocket worries me

http://s1038.photobucket.com/user/lbhimani/library/

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> Thank you for responding @missfiggy. Clarification: do you mean it's fake, or too old for you to tell?



Hello @missfiggy. Sorry for the repost, but I'm unclear by what you mean by it is out of your best...  (Pls see my quote above.) Appreciate your clarification. Thank you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

BB8 said:


> Thank you for responding @missfiggy. Clarification: do you mean it's fake, or too old for you to tell?



Too old for me to fairly assess.


----------



## BB8

missfiggy said:


> Too old for me to fairly assess.



Ah, got it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## YHFX

Anyone can tell if this is authentic? Im not sure about the "made in india" label and also 204?
Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated thank you!


PRADA Saffiano Metal Continental Flap Wallet Nero Black
Item #: 116737
Size: Length: 7.5", Height: 3.75", Depth: 0.75"


----------



## Prada Psycho

YHFX said:


> Anyone can tell if this is authentic? Im not sure about the "made in india" label and also 204?
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated thank you!
> 
> 
> PRADA Saffiano Metal Continental Flap Wallet Nero Black
> Item #: 116737
> Size: Length: 7.5", Height: 3.75", Depth: 0.75"



Authentication request format? Page one, post one.


----------



## Lisab68

Are my photos good enough?  I can retake or add more photos if necessary.


----------



## carolinama86

Hello I already buy a Round Baroque Sunglasses from Amazon Buyvip. Its my first prada pair of glasses , and i don't know if are real. They do not come with any white card as i saw in some videos ( others haven't see they bring it). Wants to know if are real.

Item name: Prada Baroque/Users/carolina/Desktop/20160321_170720_resized_1.jpg
/


----------



## missfiggy

Lisab68 said:


> Hi Ladies.  I'm hoping you can help me authenticate my first Prada.  I bought it from My Habbt after much searching around.  Believe it or not, it is returnable!!  Maybe this is a new policy after so much concern about fakes.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag, Granito/Acuqamarina
> Listing number: None that I can find
> Seller ID: MyHabit
> Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&sale=A2V5K71DPR7WQ3&asin=B015FKIZZ6&cAsin=B015FKIZZ6&fc=1
> Comments:  The lack of the Prada "R" shape on the interior pocket worries me
> 
> http://s1038.photobucket.com/user/lbhimani/library/
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



MyHabit has previously sold only fake Prada.  My suggestion is that you get the bag professionally authenticated (try Fakespotters.com).  It will cost you a small fee but you will have the benefit of a written authentication.


----------



## queenjenjen

Dear Authenticators - 

I recently purchased a pre-owned Saffiano Lux BN1844 from Poshmark. The bag came with a 'in-store purchase' receipt from Neiman Marcus, and the numbers on the receipt matched those on the authentication card. According to the receipt, the bag was purchased in 2011. Please let me know if this bag is legit!! I have uploaded my photos to an imgur.com account. 

Thank you so much!! http://imgur.com/a/FlJa9


----------



## Lisab68

Thak you @misfiggy. I decided earlier today that I would return the bag to MyHabit. I had enlisted authentucate4u to authenticate the bag over the weekend, but they seem to have a backlog and I didn't hear back. 

BUT instead I went into the Prada boutique today and purchased the bag a actually wanted--the saffiano cuir double bag in pumice. I just couldn't take the thought that I could end up with a fake bag. The price difference was not insignificant--$700--but I decided it was worth it after reading so many posts on this forum. 

After all of your comments I knew to ask for a new one from the back once I chose my bag. But they only had 2 bags of my choice in stock--and both were out on the floor. So I asked about ordering a new one for me. My SA (who had worked there for 4 years) said that wouldn't help. Even if they ordered me one on-line it still got pulled directly from the stores. Maybe if you are looking for a common color/style combo they would have extra. But she said not in my choice. I chose the best one of the 2 and am generally happy, although the stitching on the luggage tags is not perfect!!  &@$"!!!  Thought you all would find that helpful.


----------



## missfiggy

carolinama86 said:


> Hello I already buy a Round Baroque Sunglasses from Amazon Buyvip. Its my first prada pair of glasses , and i don't know if are real. They do not come with any white card as i saw in some videos ( others haven't see they bring it). Wants to know if are real.
> 
> Item name: Prada Baroque/Users/carolina/Desktop/20160321_170720_resized_1.jpg
> /




Sunnies go here please:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html


----------



## missfiggy

queenjenjen said:


> Dear Authenticators -
> 
> I recently purchased a pre-owned Saffiano Lux BN1844 from Poshmark. The bag came with a 'in-store purchase' receipt from Neiman Marcus, and the numbers on the receipt matched those on the authentication card. According to the receipt, the bag was purchased in 2011. Please let me know if this bag is legit!! I have uploaded my photos to an imgur.com account.
> 
> Thank you so much!! http://imgur.com/a/FlJa9




Clear large full frontal closeup of the logos please.


----------



## stephanie0101

Hi ladies, I was hoping if you could help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in Nero!
*My fears are since Saks has bought Gilt (yes customers who purchase items on Gilt can now return at Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth), with all the talk about Gilt selling fakes and Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth being associated it with them, I'm becoming fearful about my purchase since I've never purchased anything from Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth :/ 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag, Nero
Listing number: None
Seller ID: None
Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5SBDyPWvFt_Nm5RbjdZMENFTFE
Comments: I bought this at Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth, but when I look at it, somethings off?  Maybe I am over thinking it?  I've attached an album of the photos I took of the bag, I bought it last week and it's been driving me crazy when I started looking on this forum about all the superfakes floating around :/

Please and thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

stephanie0101 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping if you could help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in Nero!
> *My fears are since Saks has bought Gilt (yes customers who purchase items on Gilt can now return at Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth), with all the talk about Gilt selling fakes and Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth being associated it with them, I'm becoming fearful about my purchase since I've never purchased anything from Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth :/
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag, Nero
> Listing number: None
> Seller ID: None
> Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5SBDyPWvFt_Nm5RbjdZMENFTFE
> Comments: I bought this at Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth, but when I look at it, *somethings off?  *Maybe I am over thinking it?  I've attached an album of the photos I took of the bag, I bought it last week and it's been driving me crazy when I started looking on this forum about all the superfakes floating around :/
> 
> Please and thank you!



Oh yes...something is definitely off.  This is totally fake.  Oh my....Saks!!!!????  Suks more like!!!


----------



## stephanie0101

Thank you!  I will be bring it back to Saks Fifth Avenue Off Fifth this weekend and talking to somebody about it! Its such a shame because you'd expect a big company like Saks to trustworthy regarding things like this which means that I will no longer be purchasing from Saks Off Fifth or Saks in general...


----------



## queenjenjen

missfiggy said:


> Clear large full frontal closeup of the logos please.


@missfiggy - thanks! I uploaded more pics. Please let me know if these images are better, or I can upload more.

http://imgur.com/a/m3yn6

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

queenjenjen said:


> @missfiggy - thanks! I uploaded more pics. Please let me know if these images are better, or I can upload more.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/m3yn6
> 
> Thank you!


 
Looks authentic to me.


----------



## queenjenjen

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


So glad to hear it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## stephanie0101

missfiggy said:


> Oh yes...something is definitely off.  This is totally fake.  Oh my....Saks!!!!????  Suks more like!!!



Thank you missfiggy!  Such a shame :/


----------



## niyer89

Cam someone authenticate this bag for me?
Item Name:Smeraldo Oro wallet on chain
Seller name: pink.hanger
Link:http://m.ebay.ca/itm/281951441556


----------



## niyer89

Can yo7 authenticate this bag for me?
Item Name:Smeraldo Oro wallet on chain
Seller name: pink.hanger
Link:http://m.ebay.ca/itm/281951441556


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! I have recently purchased a denim prada from a friend. She has assured me of its authenticity. However, when I looked pictures online, i get doubts. Can someone please put my mind at rest and help me authenticate this? 

ITEM: Prada denim (not sure of item name as it didnt come with any cards)
Seller: friend
link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e0jp1br9zaqnuy2/AABHKMVUpTLSLeDf5VKDlHUSa?dl=0

Thanks in advance.


----------



## worldtraveler18

I'm not sure if I'm posting this correctly so I apologize if I did this wrong. 
Could you lovely people help me with authenticating this item? Thanks so much. 

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Tessuto Wristlet Clutch Bag, Black (Nero
Listing number: eBay item number:182056120824
Seller ID: avani888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182056120824?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: would like to know if this is a fake before purchasing.


----------



## southernusagirl

missfiggy said:


> Oh yes...something is definitely off.  This is totally fake.  Oh my....Saks!!!!????  Suks more like!!!



Thanks missfiggy for the time and effort you put into this blog.  Fakes at Saks is really disturbing news, even if it is at the Off 5th store.  I guess we'd better buy directly from Prada from now on.


----------



## Bratty1919

malaserna said:


> Thanks a bunch!  You just made my weekend fabulous.



No problem!


----------



## Bratty1919

BB8 said:


> Remainder of photos to authenticate:
> 
> (If it is authentic, are you able to identify it for me? I tried searching online and couldn't find anything)



Pretty sure it's real.


----------



## BB8

Bratty1919 said:


> Pretty sure it's real.



THANK YOU SO MUCH @Bratty1919!! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## fashion16

Purchased this from Fashionphile ( second attempt on a bag from FP and everything looks good but the stitch under snap caught me off guard. I thought that was a sign of a fake? It is a BN2274 with shoulder strap. Thoughts?


----------



## missfiggy

fashion16 said:


> Purchased this from Fashionphile ( second attempt on a bag from FP and everything looks good but* the stitch under snap* caught me off guard. I thought that was a sign of a fake? It is a BN2274 with shoulder strap. Thoughts?
> View attachment 3310256
> View attachment 3310258
> View attachment 3310259
> View attachment 3310260
> View attachment 3310261
> View attachment 3310262
> View attachment 3310263
> View attachment 3310264



So, so, much inaccurate scaremongering attached to that stitch.

This bag looks fine to me from the limited number of photos.


----------



## fashion16

Thank you!!


----------



## Teju

Hi, I just got a Prada Saffiano double handle handbag, could you please authenticate? I have the pictures in photobucket. I hope you can see them using this link, I haven't used this website in a long time and I can't remember if there's another way to share pictures. Please disregard the Louis Vuitton pictures, I couldn't delete them. Thanks!

http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/teju2012/library/?view=recent&page=1

I forgot to mention that it has the small white tag, I think it's called the season code, but I couldn't take a picture of it. It says 25.


----------



## poopsie

Teju said:


> Hi, I just got a Prada Saffiano double handle handbag, could you please authenticate? I have the pictures in photobucket. I hope you can see them using this link, I haven't used this website in a long time and I can't remember if there's another way to share pictures. Please disregard the Louis Vuitton pictures, I couldn't delete them. Thanks!
> 
> http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/teju2012/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> *I forgot to mention that it has the small white tag, I think it's called the season code, but I couldn't take a picture of it. It says 25.*





Forget about the white tag. It is irrelevant


----------



## missfiggy

Teju said:


> Hi, I just got a Prada Saffiano double handle handbag, could you please authenticate? I have the pictures in photobucket. I hope you can see them using this link, I haven't used this website in a long time and I can't remember if there's another way to share pictures. Please disregard the Louis Vuitton pictures, I couldn't delete them. Thanks!
> 
> http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/teju2012/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> I forgot to mention that it has the small white tag, I think it's called the season code, but I couldn't take a picture of it. It says 25.




It's authentic - and that Turchese is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Teju

Thank you missfiggy! I've been holding my breath because I bought it from Myhabit and I've read all the comments about fake bags on that website. I've examined it closely, I'm no expert, but it is a beautiful bag. I had the nagging doubt that it might be one of those superfakes I hear about. I do love the color combination!


----------



## kaaayte

Hi, I just purchased a Prada Lux Galleria and yet to receive it. I did a lot of research prior to making the purchase but this is my first Prada piece so I'm a bit worried. I was deciding between this and the LV Alma BB and took the plunge and purchased the below.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Bag 25cm
Listing number: 6214754-1BA896NZVF06320001S                                            
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t18208/item/1BA896NZVF06320001S?src=search
Comments: I contacted them directly and they advised me it comes with a care card, AC card and dust bag. I will post these photos once I receive the package.

The reason I'm concerned is because I searched many platforms for the small lux galleria with Nero saffiano leather and silver hardware. I could only find sites that were in Japanese and Korean. I went into a Prada store in Melbourne and asked to see a small lux galleria with silver hardware and they told me that they have never seen the a nero with silver hardware, only lighter colored leather. Perhaps it was a bag made only available in another region? I hope so anyway!

Sorry if I haven't posted enough details. If the pictures aren't sufficient, I'll post some when I receive the package.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Teju said:


> Thank you missfiggy! I've been holding my breath because I bought it from Myhabit and I've read all the comments about fake bags on that website. I've examined it closely, I'm no expert, but it is a beautiful bag. I had the nagging doubt that it might be one of those superfakes I hear about. I do love the color combination!




MyHabit definitely was selling superfakes;  I saw many of them.  It may be that they realised that selling fakes was not generally good for their business or reputation.  This is the second MyHabit item that I have seen that I believe to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

kaaayte said:


> Hi, I just purchased a Prada Lux Galleria and yet to receive it. I did a lot of research prior to making the purchase but this is my first Prada piece so I'm a bit worried. I was deciding between this and the LV Alma BB and took the plunge and purchased the below.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Bag 25cm
> Listing number: 6214754-1BA896NZVF06320001S
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t18208/item/1BA896NZVF06320001S?src=search
> Comments: I contacted them directly and they advised me it comes with a care card, AC card and dust bag. I will post these photos once I receive the package.
> 
> The reason I'm concerned is because I searched many platforms for the small lux galleria with Nero saffiano leather and silver hardware. I could only find sites that were in Japanese and Korean. I went into a Prada store in Melbourne and asked to see a small lux galleria with silver hardware and they told me that they have never seen the a nero with silver hardware, only lighter colored leather. Perhaps it was a bag made only available in another region? I hope so anyway!
> 
> Sorry if I haven't posted enough details. If the pictures aren't sufficient, I'll post some when I receive the package.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!




Unfortunately you'll have to wait until you receive your package, then post plenty of photos of what you receive, including all documents, packaging and paperwork.  I won't authenticate from the photos on their site because, of course, they are photos of an authentic item.  Reebonz, so far, has not onsold any fake Prada that I am aware of, and I have bought previously from there and received authentic product.  And yes...different color hardware is sometimes exclusively regional.  Don't know why but that's sometimes how they do it.


----------



## kaaayte

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to wait until you receive your package, then post plenty of photos of what you receive, including all documents, packaging and paperwork.  I won't authenticate from the photos on their site because, of course, they are photos of an authentic item.  Reebonz, so far, has not onsold any fake Prada that I am aware of, and I have bought previously from there and received authentic product.  And yes...different color hardware is sometimes exclusively regional.  Don't know why but that's sometimes how they do it.


Thanks missfiggy. I'll post pictures up once it arrives.


----------



## Teju

missfiggy said:


> MyHabit definitely was selling superfakes;  I saw many of them.  It may be that they realised that selling fakes was not generally good for their business or reputation.  This is the second MyHabit item that I have seen that I believe to be authentic.



You have no idea the weight you just lifted off my shoulders! I don't understand how they can be related to Amazon and sell fakes. If you are convinced this is the real thing, I won't return it. I'm so in love with it!


----------



## wentshopping

Hiya! I've done many purchases with Reebonz Singapore and they are completely reliable and trustworthy. Seeing as they are the same company despite being in different regions, I wouldn't worry too much! Can't wait to see the pics and congrats on your new fab bag xx


----------



## wentshopping

kaaayte said:


> Thanks missfiggy. I'll post pictures up once it arrives.



Sorry, I was trying to reply to you, kaaayte. Silly iPhone.  See my message above this one!


----------



## Prada Psycho

wentshopping said:


> Hiya! I've done many purchases with Reebonz Singapore and they are completely reliable and trustworthy. Seeing as they are the same company despite being in different regions, I wouldn't worry too much! Can't wait to see the pics and congrats on your new fab bag xx




While this thread is for authentication requests, I will comment on this. NO and I repeat NO secondary market seller or retailer is immune to Super Fakes.  The only completely trustworthy location to purchase a Prada bag is AT a Prada boutique. Period.


:back2topic:


----------



## fashion16

Miu miu nude studded clutch

Seller:vianpxt2014

Listing : 121914523691



Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-Miu-Miu-Clutch-Bag-Nude-/121914523691?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion16 said:


> Miu miu nude studded clutch
> 
> Seller:vianpxt2014
> 
> Listing : 121914523691
> 
> 
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-Miu-Miu-Clutch-Bag-Nude-/121914523691?nav=SEARCH




Wrong forum. We only do Prada here.   Ask on the Miu Miu AT thread.


----------



## Willowbarb

Hi

I should be grateful for any assistance you can give on this: I'm still in search of something which doesn't have gold  

Item: Genuine Prada Black Clutch with silver stud detail

Item number: 272183438044

Seller : Rebecca.lee.4

Link 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-P...438044?hash=item3f5f65aadc:g:yysAAOSwCypWpSmF


----------



## Bratty1919

BB8 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH @Bratty1919!! &#128512;&#128512;



No probs


----------



## Bratty1919

Willowbarb said:


> Hi
> 
> I should be grateful for any assistance you can give on this: I'm still in search of something which doesn't have gold
> 
> Item: Genuine Prada Black Clutch with silver stud detail
> 
> Item number: 272183438044
> 
> Seller : Rebecca.lee.4
> 
> Link
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-P...438044?hash=item3f5f65aadc:g:yysAAOSwCypWpSmF



Seller's photos are horrendous. Must get better ones as Per Post #1, please!


----------



## Willowbarb

Bratty1919 said:


> Seller's photos are horrendous. Must get better ones as Per Post #1, please!


Bratty1919

Sorry for wasting your time: I've already asked for more photos, but I had thought you might already  have sufficient to conclude that this item is not authentic.


----------



## niyer89

Hi,
I am thinking of purchasing this bag from this seller on ebay. However I need someone to authenticate this for me before I purchase it. 

Item Name: Authentic Prada  Smeraldo (Forest Green) Oro Wallet on Chain WOC Clutch
Seller ID: pink.hanger
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Pr...441556?hash=item41a59d9294:g:vxAAAOSwBnVW81J1


I have attached more pictures that the seller sent me.


----------



## ffmla

Hi,

Please authenticate this item 

Item Name: Prada-BL0727-Vitello-Shine-Tote-Handbags-With-Shoulder-Strap-In-Light-Pink-Color

Seller ID: chloeyoudavid 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BL0727-Vitello-Shine-Tote-Handbags-With-Shoulder-Strap-In-Light-Pink-Color-/172121701253?hash=item281340bb85:g:40QAAOSwjVVV4Tn4


----------



## kaaayte

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to wait until you receive your package, then post plenty of photos of what you receive, including all documents, packaging and paperwork.  I won't authenticate from the photos on their site because, of course, they are photos of an authentic item.  Reebonz, so far, has not onsold any fake Prada that I am aware of, and I have bought previously from there and received authentic product.  And yes...different color hardware is sometimes exclusively regional.  Don't know why but that's sometimes how they do it.



Hi missfiggy, I received the bag today ! 
The bag itself came in a dustbag with a draw string which felt like leather (edit: actually it's more like a flat shoelace with lacque on it)? The cross body strap also came in it's own little dustbag. I didn't remove some of the protective film on some areas because I know Reebonz need them all intact if I would like a refund/exchange (if it is deemed to be fake). The inner pocket with a zip, I folded it out to look for the "made in" attachment but couldn't find it anywhere. It had two small tags "242" & "B". I have attached the pictures below.



















Please let me know if I need to take more pictures. I am uploading more in more posts because of the maximum limit per post. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

ffmla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this item
> 
> Item Name: Prada-BL0727-Vitello-Shine-Tote-Handbags-With-Shoulder-Strap-In-Light-Pink-Color
> 
> Seller ID: chloeyoudavid
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BL072...701253?hash=item281340bb85:g:40QAAOSwjVVV4Tn4




Looks authentic and such a beautiful color.


----------



## kaaayte

Continued from #2584


----------



## kaaayte

Continued from #2586


----------



## kaaayte

Continued from #2587















That's the last of the photos. Let me know if I need to take more. Thanks again.


----------



## ffmla

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic and such a beautiful color.


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## missfiggy

kaaayte said:


> Hi missfiggy, I received the bag today !
> The bag itself came in a dustbag with a draw string which felt like leather (edit: actually it's more like a flat shoelace with lacque on it)? The cross body strap also came in it's own little dustbag. I didn't remove some of the protective film on some areas because I know Reebonz need them all intact if I would like a refund/exchange (if it is deemed to be fake). The inner pocket with a zip, I folded it out to look for the "made in" attachment but couldn't find it anywhere. It had two small tags "242" & "B". I have attached the pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I need to take more pictures. I am uploading more in more posts because of the maximum limit per post. Thanks!




The pictures need to be much bigger - I cannot see the fine details which I need to see.


----------



## kaaayte

missfiggy said:


> The pictures need to be much bigger - I cannot see the fine details which I need to see.



Sorry about that. I had trouble attaching the images due to a security token missing. I attached the above pictures via photobucket links. I'm not sure how to link the larger images, but the magnifying glass on the top right of the picture on photobucket makes the images much larger (the original size). Below is a link to my images, please press the arrow to get to the next picture and press the magnifying glass to view them larger/clearer:

http://s81.photobucket.com/user/_kateee/media/Prada Lux Galleria/20160329_180314.jpg.html

I'm really sorry about this. In the mean time, I'm going to try other image hosting sites to see if I can get the images to show up larger! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## missfiggy

kaaayte said:


> Sorry about that. I had trouble attaching the images due to a security token missing. I attached the above pictures via photobucket links. I'm not sure how to link the larger images, but the magnifying glass on the top right of the picture on photobucket makes the images much larger (the original size). Below is a link to my images, please press the arrow to get to the next picture and press the magnifying glass to view them larger/clearer:
> 
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/_kateee/media/Prada%20Lux%20Galleria/20160329_180314.jpg.html
> 
> I'm really sorry about this. In the mean time, I'm going to try other image hosting sites to see if I can get the images to show up larger! Thanks for taking the time.




I THINK it's authentic and I wish Reebonz would stop with the plastic on the studs and logo.  I know their intention is to keep the hardware pristine, but plastic causes leather to sweat and compromises it's integrity, to say nothing of "sweat" marks on lighter colored leathers.


----------



## Baqypsy

Hello,
could you p[lease help me authenticate this? I purchased this online and just received few days ago. I just want to confirm it's authenticity. Thank you.

Item Name: Prada tote
Comments: Doesn't come with its cards or envelopes.



























Thank you in advance!


----------



## Baqypsy

Baqypsy said:


> Hello,
> could you p[lease help me authenticate this? I purchased this online and just received few days ago. I just want to confirm it's authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tote
> Comments: Doesn't come with its cards or envelopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


More pictures:


----------



## kaaayte

missfiggy said:


> I THINK it's authentic and I wish Reebonz would stop with the plastic on the studs and logo.  I know their intention is to keep the hardware pristine, but plastic causes leather to sweat and compromises it's integrity, to say nothing of "sweat" marks on lighter colored leathers.



Would it help you authenticate it if i take off all the plastic and take new photos?


----------



## Sookie888

niyer89 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking of purchasing this bag from this seller on ebay. However I need someone to authenticate this for me before I purchase it.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada  Smeraldo (Forest Green) Oro Wallet on Chain WOC Clutch
> Seller ID: pink.hanger
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Pr...441556?hash=item41a59d9294:g:vxAAAOSwBnVW81J1
> 
> 
> I have attached more pictures that the seller sent me.



Such a unique color!


----------



## missfiggy

Baqypsy said:


> Hello,
> could you p[lease help me authenticate this? I purchased this online and just received few days ago. I just want to confirm it's authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tote
> Comments: Doesn't come with its cards or envelopes.
> 
> Thank you in advance!





Baqypsy said:


> More pictures:




I'm so sorry - this one is definitely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

kaaayte said:


> Would it help you authenticate it if i take off all the plastic and take new photos?



No - as i said, I THINK it's authentic - I can see enough through the plastic.


----------



## worldtraveler18

Hi there, I'm not sure if this is allowed in this thread since it's not a purse, but I was hoping someone could help me out with authenticating it. If it's not supposed to be in this thread, my apologies. 

Item Name:  Prada red leather zip ipad tablet case
Listing number: eBay item number:201549603614
Seller ID: aidapk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWT-aut...081f303&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=381548702724
Comments: Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Teenarh

Hi everyone. Could you please help me authenticate this wallet? Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Triangle Zip Around Wallet
Seller ID: Reebonz


----------



## Prada Psycho

worldtraveler18 said:


> Hi there, I'm not sure if this is  allowed in this thread since it's not a purse, but I was hoping someone  could help me out with authenticating it. If it's not supposed to be in  this thread, my apologies.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada red leather zip ipad tablet case
> Listing number: eBay item number:201549603614
> Seller ID: aidapk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWT-authentic-Prada-red-leather-zip-ipad-tablet-case-travel-organizer-640/201549603614?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35389%26meid%3D5474bbee26ba4822bc1e7c9ff081f303%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D381548702724
> Comments: Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks so much!




The photos aren't ideal, but I believe this is authentic.  Prada's pigskin items are lovely. I've had several over the years.   If  you purchase it, post more detailed items here so I can look over a few  things just to be certain.


----------



## worldtraveler18

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos aren't ideal, but I believe this is authentic.  Prada's pigskin items are lovely. I've had several over the years.   If  you purchase it, post more detailed items here so I can look over a few  things just to be certain.


Thank you so much for your input! I greatly appreciate it and will post more pics if I purchase it.


----------



## lepasion

Hi can u help me authenticate this item. I bought from a seller from Japan. Im a little bit confused with the hardwares. It is combination of gold and silver. Im not more of a Prada girl so your help will be appreciated. Took the pics myself. Will ask for refund if not auth. 

Thanks in advance [emoji2]


----------



## lepasion

Additional pics; no cards included


----------



## Prada Psycho

lepasion said:


> Additional pics; no cards included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315458
> View attachment 3315459
> View attachment 3315460
> View attachment 3315461


   It's authentic. It's from around 2007-2008, same season as The Pink Brick Prada.   



Here's the infamous Pink Brick.







https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-ardesia-nudo-ombre-glace-zippers-satchel-bag-bl0462.html


----------



## lepasion

Glad to know that! Thank you so much Prada Psycho [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hi ladies! Wanted to ask for your help in authenticating this wallet. It a Prada Nappa Gaufre Wallet 1M1132. This is being sold by a private seller and I just wanted to make sure. Thanks! You guys are the best.


----------



## leamb

HI there! 

Would like to kindly ask for some help in authenticating..

This is from a private seller and i have asked for a close up picture of the logo, but i'm just wondering if the pictures below ring any alarm bells so far:


















Thank you so much, really appreciate the help


----------



## missfiggy

Teenarh said:


> Hi everyone. Could you please help me authenticate this wallet? Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Triangle Zip Around Wallet
> Seller ID: Reebonz



It's impossible to be 100% sure with these smaller items, however this one has everything I would expect to see on an authentic one and certainly has nothing which would alarm me.  It's probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

mrspalaganas said:


> Hi ladies! Wanted to ask for your help in authenticating this wallet. It a Prada Nappa Gaufre Wallet 1M1132. This is being sold by a private seller and I just wanted to make sure. Thanks! You guys are the best.



It's impossible to be 100% sure with these smaller items, however this  one has everything I would expect to see on an authentic one and  certainly has nothing which would alarm me.  It's probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

leamb said:


> HI there!
> 
> Would like to kindly ask for some help in authenticating..
> 
> This is from a private seller and i have asked for a close up picture of the logo, but i'm just wondering if the pictures below ring any alarm bells so far:
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate the help




It's impossible to be 100% sure with these smaller items, however this  one has everything I would expect to see on an authentic one and  certainly has nothing which would alarm me.  It's probably authentic.


----------



## mrspalaganas

missfiggy said:


> It's impossible to be 100% sure with these smaller items, however this  one has everything I would expect to see on an authentic one and  certainly has nothing which would alarm me.  It's probably authentic.



Thank you for always being helpful missfiggy! You guys are the best!


----------



## leamb

missfiggy said:


> It's impossible to be 100% sure with these smaller items, however this  one has everything I would expect to see on an authentic one and  certainly has nothing which would alarm me.  It's probably authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## HJL

Hello can someone please prove this is authentic please - 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-SAF...318255?hash=item3f5fed2b2f:g:pzkAAOSwJQdW-vo0

Seller - m.a.c.ktrading 
I would really appreciate it thank you


----------



## maramd

Please authenticate. In my possession from an estate sale. Please let me know if you need any additional photos. I am not a Prada reseller. If by any small chance it is real, does it have a style name?

Additional photos, as per the first post instructions are here: 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/Sandra_Tometczak_Baker/embed/slideshow/Possibly%20Prada"></iframe>


----------



## Prada Psycho

maramd said:


> Please authenticate. In my possession from an estate sale. Please let me know if you need any additional photos. I am not a Prada reseller. If by any small chance it is real, does it have a style name?
> 
> Additional photos, as per the first post instructions are here:
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1260.photobucket.com/user/Sandra_Tometczak_Baker/embed/slideshow/Possibly%20Prada"></iframe>




Hope it was cheap because it is fake. A pretty good fake, actually. 

Hmm "a *good* fake" sounds a bit of an oxymoron!


----------



## maramd

Prada Psycho said:


> Hope it was cheap because it is fake. A pretty good fake, actually.
> 
> Hmm "a *good* fake" sounds a bit of an oxymoron!


Lol! Yes it was free actually. I guess you get what you pay for!  Thank you for getting back to me so quickly. I appreciate it.


----------



## maramd

Prada Psycho said:


> Hope it was cheap because it is fake. A pretty good fake, actually.
> 
> Hmm "a *good* fake" sounds a bit of an oxymoron!



So I am being asked what gave it away as being fake. Can you tell me? I don't know much about Prada but thought the hardware should have Prada on it and only the tag did. I am also guessing font used for things not correct. Just curious.


----------



## Prada Psycho

maramd said:


> So I am being asked what gave it away as being fake. _*Can you tell me?*_ I don't know much about Prada but thought the hardware should have Prada on it and only the tag did. I am also guessing font used for things not correct. Just curious.




Nope. We don't give away authentication tips.


----------



## maramd

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope. We don't give away authentication tips.



Totally understand. Thank you so much for looking at the bag. I think I will stick with what I know, vintage Coach bags from now on!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi Ladies!  

I'm hoping that you can help with authenticating this bag.  It's not in an auction, so it doesn't look like the formatting request really matches.

Item Name: prada-nocciolo-soft-calf-leather-bag

Listing number: none

Seller ID: Yoogis Closet

Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-nocciolo-soft-calf-leather-satchel-bag-br4281.html

Comments: any help sure would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Peggieben

Hi ladies. 

I belive inside the prada pocket have the code (small tag with number) if you can ask seller to provide it. Dont belive authentic card. I seen fake prada sell online with authentic card. 
Also look detail the leather.


----------



## poopsie

Please please please get OVER the white tags with the numbers. They don't mean a thing ullhair:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peggieben said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I belive inside the prada pocket have the code (small tag with number) if you can ask seller to provide it. Dont belive authentic card. I seen fake prada sell online with authentic card.
> Also look detail the leather.




Authentications are only to be provided by members that meet the following criteria, per post one page one of this thread:


*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Prada Psycho

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm hoping that you can help with authenticating this bag.  It's not in an auction, so it doesn't look like the formatting request really matches.
> 
> Item Name: prada-nocciolo-soft-calf-leather-bag
> 
> Listing number: none
> 
> Seller ID: Yoogis Closet
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-nocciolo-soft-calf-leather-satchel-bag-br4281.html
> 
> Comments: any help sure would be appreciated! Thanks!!




Authentic and GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!!   Doesn't get any better than Prada's Soft Calf line and this color?!!! WOWZER!


----------



## Peggieben

poopsie said:


> Please please please get OVER the white tags with the numbers. They don't mean a thing ullhair:




You mean even the white tag inside pocket still fake? So how can you prove that authentic? 

Once time i go to prada store. They cant even tell. They said have to send to prada lab to test it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peggieben said:


> You mean even the white tag inside pocket still fake? So how can you prove that authentic?
> 
> *Once time i go to prada store. They cant even tell.* They said have to send to prada lab to test it.




Prada sales staff are trained to *sell*  Prada items. They are not trained to authenticate.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic and GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!!   Doesn't get any better than Prada's Soft Calf line and this color?!!! WOWZER!




Thank you Sooo much!  It IS gorgeous isn't it?!?!!! Hopefully I'm not too late to get it!!


----------



## Farahm

Hello 
I am looking for My first prada bag and found this on eBay, i hope you Can authenticate it before i make My purchase. I bought one fake prada bag and i really dont want this to happen again so please Help me
The seller told me the bag is bought from selfridges and it Did not come with authenticity cards and that the receipt is enough telling it is authentic.


Link: http://r.ebay.com/krwu45
Seller: rcstorm20
http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=rcstorm20


----------



## Bratty1919

Farahm said:


> Hello
> I am looking for My first prada bag and found this on eBay, i hope you Can authenticate it before i make My purchase. I bought one fake prada bag and i really dont want this to happen again so please Help me
> The seller told me the bag is bought from selfridges and it Did not come with authenticity cards and that the receipt is enough telling it is authentic.
> 
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/krwu45
> Seller: rcstorm20
> http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=rcstorm20




nm


----------



## missfiggy

Farahm said:


> Hello
> I am looking for My first prada bag and found this on eBay, i hope you Can authenticate it before i make My purchase. I bought one fake prada bag and i really dont want this to happen again so please Help me
> The seller told me the bag is bought from selfridges and it Did not come with authenticity cards and that the receipt is enough telling it is authentic.
> 
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/krwu45
> Seller: rcstorm20
> http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=rcstorm20




I don't like the look of this whole listing.  I don't believe that the Selfridges receipt is authentic as it is lacking certain details which, by law, must appear on any receipt.  Ir may be that these details are printed on the folded over part of the receipt which I can't see, but the absence of cards from such a reputable department store is worrying.  Superfakes nowadays come with fake cards, fake receipts, fake everything, and unless you have seen original receipts from the same store, it is difficult for most people to tell the difference.


----------



## Farahm

Thank you so Much for your answer it means a lot to me that you are helping me
I have looked on Google how a selfridges receipt must look and it is the same like this bag. However i told the seller to Send more clear photos so you Can see them.
I Will update them here. But do you think the bag looks authentic?
The seller told me she Will call prada and ask if they Can give Her authenticity cards.


----------



## Farahm

What do you mean with nm?


----------



## MEWHO

Hello


I have recently purchased a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote 1BA837 in BALTIC BLUE . It didn't come with an authentication card (lost) but with a Harrods purchase receipt dated on Jan 2015 with price of £1,395 (and staff discount at 20%). 


I have done lots research online and am pretty satisfied with the bag itself. However, the keyring attached is lacking the 2 stiches on the top (which I have yet to see one without) and the end of the cut looks very rough and different too. 


I can't tell if this is actually due to Prada's quality control or this is not an authentic bag due to these small details? Please kindly help!!


Many thanks in advance.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 56 11.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 57 13.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 58 22.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 59 03.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 59 44.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 00 59.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 01 27.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 01 41.jpg


----------



## Prada Psycho

MEWHO said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote 1BA837 in BALTIC BLUE . It didn't come with an authentication card (lost) but with a Harrods purchase receipt dated on Jan 2015 with price of £1,395 (and staff discount at 20%).
> 
> 
> I have done lots research online and am pretty satisfied with the bag itself. However, the keyring attached is lacking the 2 stiches on the top (which I have yet to see one without) and the end of the cut looks very rough and different too.
> 
> 
> I can't tell if this is actually due to Prada's quality control or this is not an authentic bag due to these small details? Please kindly help!!
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 56 11.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 57 13.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 58 22.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 59 03.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 12 59 44.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 00 59.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 01 27.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3985857/Photo 04-04-2016, 13 01 41.jpg




You got robbed. It's so fake it hurts!


----------



## MEWHO

Prada Psycho said:


> You got robbed. It's so fake it hurts!




Wow thank you for the reply!


That truly hurts...The seller was so confident the authenticity that she said "*you can take it to a storeand confirm it"*

Now I feel like a fool...


----------



## Tarababe

Hi

Wonder if you would take a look at this for me please. 

Item Description - Authentic Prada Handbag

Item Number - 162026723617

Seller ID - Yeldalmac

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162026723617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Farahm

I have a clear picture know of the receipt from selfridges and pictures of the details in the bag.
Please recomend me if i shall Buy this bag or not, i love it and the price is good.

http://forumbilder.se/F9GF4/image

LÄNKTEXT


Here is the link of the bag again
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-lux-large-tote-in-blue-/141945402137?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Peggieben

Hi ladies. Can you authentic this prada? Thanks for your kindness


----------



## worldtraveler18

Item Name: Don't know
Listing number: eBay item number:201552792536
Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201552792536?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated. It says authenticated, but I recently read that that company has been lacking in the last several years so I don't want to trust it off that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## worldtraveler18

Item name: Don't know
Listing number: eBay item number:201555450790
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201555450790?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated. It says authenticated, but I recently read that that company has been lacking in the last several years so I don't want to trust it off that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Farahm said:


> Thank you so Much for your answer it means a lot to me that you are helping me
> I have looked on Google how a selfridges receipt must look and it is the same like this bag. However i told the seller to Send more clear photos so you Can see them.
> I Will update them here. But do you think the bag looks authentic?
> The seller told me she Will call prada and ask if they Can give Her authenticity cards.




Unfortunately the photos are not really much help.


----------



## missfiggy

Tarababe said:


> Hi
> 
> Wonder if you would take a look at this for me please.
> 
> Item Description - Authentic Prada Handbag
> 
> Item Number - 162026723617
> 
> Seller ID - Yeldalmac
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162026723617?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Something very strange going on with this listing and I am suspicious.  Applying the "would I buy it?" test - the answer is no.


----------



## missfiggy

Farahm said:


> I have a clear picture know of the receipt from selfridges and pictures of the details in the bag.
> Please recomend me if i shall Buy this bag or not, i love it and the price is good.
> 
> http://forumbilder.se/F9GF4/image
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> 
> Here is the link of the bag again
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-lux-large-tote-in-blue-/141945402137?nav=SEARCH





Farahm said:


> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT




Sorry - but even with the new pictures, I can't make any determination.


----------



## missfiggy

Peggieben said:


> Hi ladies. Can you authentic this prada? Thanks for your kindness
> 
> View attachment 3321282
> View attachment 3321283
> View attachment 3321285
> View attachment 3321287




Format????  Please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## missfiggy

worldtraveler18 said:


> Item Name: Don't know
> Listing number: eBay item number:201552792536
> Seller ID:  linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201552792536?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated. It says authenticated, but I recently read that that company has been lacking in the last several years so I don't want to trust it off that. Thanks in advance!




Far, far too many of these style bags coming onto the market recently and without photos of the interior, I can't make any comment.


----------



## missfiggy

worldtraveler18 said:


> Item name: Don't know
> Listing number: eBay item number:201555450790
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201555450790?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Any help authenticating this would be greatly appreciated. It says authenticated, but I recently read that that company has been lacking in the last several years so I don't want to trust it off that. Thanks in advance!




Not happy about this one either - and yes...linda*s***stuff has gone waaaaaaaaay downhill over recent years.  Listing fakes, total lack of customer service and complete "don't care" attitude - I wouldn't buy from here ever again.  Never.....ever.


----------



## worldtraveler18

missfiggy said:


> Far, far too many of these style bags coming onto the market recently and without photos of the interior, I can't make any comment.


Thank you for both replies. I think I'll just stay away from this seller as well. You are fabulous and I appreciate your time taken to help authenticate.


----------



## Peggieben

Here is more photo of the bag. Can you help authenticate this bag 































Thank you


----------



## Tarababe

missfiggy said:


> Something very strange going on with this listing and I am suspicious.  Applying the "would I buy it?" test - the answer is no.





Thanks Missfiggy for your reply. Interesting that you say something odd about the listing, not sure what you mean and would love to know out of curiosity.

I did ask her for more info and what would she accept and  the fact she said hardly used but has black marks which were certainly not on the listing put me right off. He  was the reply:

New message from: yeldalmac (24Yellow Star)
Hi,

Thanks for your interest. The bag is near on brand new as I have only had it less than a year and barely used but there are minor marking on the bag that is just from general wear and tear. There are some slight black marks as you can see from the picture as the item used to rub against my clothing but you can barely see them. There are no smells to the bag at all just the general leather smell. 

The minimum I would take for this piece would be £570. If you would like any more info don't hesitate to email

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Peggieben said:


> Here is more photo of the bag. Can you help authenticate this bag
> 
> View attachment 3321840
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321845
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321873
> 
> 
> Thank you




We have a format for requests - please use it.


----------



## Peggieben

missfiggy said:


> We have a format for requests - please use it.




I take picture of all, what am i missing? I dont get it.


----------



## Peggieben

Ok. Here is the update of previous post to authenticate my galleria prada bag. I bought as preloved. The owner didnt give me authentic card. But she said its authentic. I just want to make sure again. Please help. Thanks you


----------



## Peggieben

More picture


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> We have a format for requests - please use it.





Peggieben said:


> I take picture of all, what am i missing? I dont get it.



If you read post #1 - *AS YOU ARE REQUESTED TO DO* - you will know what we require.

*Please follow these rules:*

1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number -  add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

*2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: 
Comments:
*
*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is  their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for  any reason they choose.*

3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or  provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help  expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on  your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself,  neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell  phone pictures rarely provide good details.

Pics needed:

- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos

4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*

5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are  welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its  authenticity. 

6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take  your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to  alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just  ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can  result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others  as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is  welcome to participate.



*Disclaimer* 
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such.


----------



## Peggieben

missfiggy said:


> If you read post #1 - *AS YOU ARE REQUESTED TO DO* - you will know what we require.
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number -  add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> *
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is  their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for  any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or  provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help  expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on  your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself,  neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell  phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are  welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its  authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take  your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to  alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just  ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can  result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others  as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is  welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such.




Hi. 

I just repost the picture. I bought it local. So there no seller information. All the picture i provided is same as format


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

Hi ladies! Just a quick check. Should I be bothered if one of the zippers of my bag does not have marking on it? The other one says riri M6. It was purchased from Prada Frankfurt in May 2014. Is this something common?


----------



## missfiggy

Peggieben said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just repost the picture. I bought it local. So there no seller information. All the picture i provided is same as format




Is there any information about where it was originally bought?


----------



## missfiggy

Ms.Schvelle said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick check. *Should I be bothered *if one of the zippers of my bag does not have marking on it? The other one says riri M6. It was purchased from Prada Frankfurt in May 2014. I*s this something common*?



1. No
2. Yes


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

missfiggy said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes



Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## Peggieben

missfiggy said:


> Is there any information about where it was originally bought?




She said its authentic. But Lost the authentic card. Bought at prada store. 

Thats all the information i got.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Top Handle to $2400
 Listing number:172152036820
 Seller ID: littlelamb0129
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172152036820?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments: Any help will be appreciated.  I will ask the seller for more or additional photos as required.  Regards m~


----------



## missfiggy

M_Butterfly said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Top Handle to $2400
> Listing number:172152036820
> Seller ID: littlelamb0129
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172152036820?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Any help will be appreciated.  I will ask the seller for more or additional photos as required.  Regards m~




It looks to be authentic.  As it is an outlet purchase you may find that it has not been made in Italy.  If it is a boutique return though, it will probably be made in Italy.  If you buy it, have a really good dig around inside along all the lining seams to find the "Made in" tag.


----------



## missfiggy

Peggieben said:


> She said its authentic. But Lost the authentic card. Bought at prada store.
> 
> Thats all the information i got.




It might be authentic - best I can do.


----------



## M_Butterfly

missfiggy said:


> It looks to be authentic.  As it is an outlet purchase you may find that it has not been made in Italy.  If it is a boutique return though, it will probably be made in Italy.  If you buy it, have a really good dig around inside along all the lining seams to find the "Made in" tag.


 


Thank YOU so much.  How do you know that is an outlet purchase?  Just curious.


----------



## Peggieben

missfiggy said:


> It might be authentic - best I can do.




Thank you 

I actually when to store. And there a blue patent one just like this red one. I compared. And i think it authentic too


----------



## missfiggy

M_Butterfly said:


> Thank YOU so much.  How do you know that is an outlet purchase?  Just curious.




It is an outlet card, but the big giveaway is the receipt which says "Bicester Village Outlet"


----------



## M_Butterfly

missfiggy said:


> It is an outlet card, but the big giveaway is the receipt which says "Bicester Village Outlet"


 


Woman, you are really really good!!!


----------



## Bedany73

Please help me authenticate this bag. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Car...685861?hash=item281434a365:g:SZMAAOSwZ8ZW6ynY
seller:raznajr702 
item nr. 172137685861
 the pictures of the authentication cards are very far and i cannot read it. I will request the seller to post better ones. Thanks for helping. It will be my first Prada purchase, if authentic....


----------



## sharonshi77

Hello, Please help me authenticate this Prada Bag i just bought from Ruelala. 

Item Name: Prada Large Galleria Saffiano Leather Double Handle
From Ruelala.com 
the link has been expired since the Boutique is closed. 

Here are all the Pics. 


thank you!


----------



## jenesaisquoi5

Hello Ladies,

could someone please help me authenticate this Prada Tote? I just bought it from a 2nd Hand Designer Store. Unfortunately the card is missing.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## jenesaisquoi5

more Pictures:


----------



## jenesaisquoi5

and more:


----------



## Celestia26

Hello, I purchased this bag, and now i'm concerned about it's authenticity. It came with receipts and an invoice, so i thought it was fine, but after receiving I'm not sure! Please help!

Item: Prada teal Vitello Daino tote bag
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152038864706?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Coments: i'm a bit worried as it has no stamps on the rings or one of the closure studs. It also has a small black tag inside which says 'Made in italy' but doesnt say Prada. The leather isa tiny bit flaky in places and isn't super soft. I'm not familiar with Prada, so i'm not sure if any of this is normal?

Let me know if you need more photos, thanks!


----------



## lindagofnyc

I am still in search of a Prada backpack. I found this one on ebay seller jfc218; item number 331820147430


----------



## Bratty1919

lindagofnyc said:


> I am still in search of a Prada backpack. I found this one on ebay seller jfc218; item number 331820147430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326036


----------



## lindagofnyc

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real!



Thank you for your kind and considered response

Yay! I just needed something to really abuse for work, but in Prada style. Really pleased


----------



## panopticoon

Hi all,

I purchased this Prada bag from BRAND OFF HONG KONG on eBay which I thought was a reputable seller.  However, I am pretty sure the bag I received is fake.

Item Name: Auth Prada Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Handbag Dark Brown Free Shipping
Listing number:322063026776
Seller ID: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-.../322063026776?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRNTB:US:1120


I opened a case with eBay but the seller denies this bag is fake, saying their experts confirm it is authentic.  However, I am convinced this is a fake bag.  From the moment I opened the package, I thought the leather looked plastic and had a plastic smell.  Then I inspected the details and found:

 -Uneven stitching along the top
-Uneven stitching around the Prada tag inside the bag
-The PRADA font outside the bag is crooked!
-There is no logo on the underside of all the zippers

ON TOP OF THAT, I found the exact same styled bag sold on Yoogi's closet.  It is the BN1181.  The one on Yoogi's closet is authentic and has different detailing:

-Zipper pull is different
-Leather looks different
-Inside Prada plate looks different

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-cacao-leather-cervo-antik-shopping-bag-bn1181.html

I would like to see what an expert here thinks.  I am appalled that such a big, reputable company that claims to sell only authentic and is part of an anti-counterfeit alliance is selling fake bags on eBay.  It was also an international purchase for me so now I'm worried I'll have a tough time returning it.


----------



## panopticoon

2 more


----------



## Prada Psycho

panopticoon said:


> 2 more




The bag in your photos is absolutely, categorically fake. Period. It's not even a good fake at that.

Edit: I also looked at the eBay listing and you have received the bag that was shown in the listing. Hang in there. It's being dealt with.


----------



## Beans1212

Hi! I was hoping someone could help me out with these two wallets. Thanks!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Flap Wallet 
Listing number: 131774113611
Seller ID: Elfka100
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131774113611?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:

Item Name: Prada black Saffiano Ladies Wallet EUC with tags
Listing number: 331828819815
Seller ID: rhondda68 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331828819815?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hello, 
I would love to know if this bag is authentic. It seems like far too good of a deal, but this is my HG bag. 

Item: Prada Saffiano Lux tote
Seller: outlinerustew5
Ebay listing number: 121953383857
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-S...te-Red-Womens-Handbag-Authentic-/121953383857

Thank you so much for any information you can give me!


----------



## missfiggy

Amethystgirl said:


> Hello,
> I would love to know if this bag is authentic. It seems like far too good of a deal, but this is my HG bag.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux tote
> Seller: outlinerustew5
> Ebay listing number: 121953383857
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-S...te-Red-Womens-Handbag-Authentic-/121953383857
> 
> Thank you so much for any information you can give me!




Totally 100% FAKE.


----------



## Amethystgirl

missfiggy said:


> Totally 100% FAKE.



Thank you so much! Now I can put my mind at ease and continue to save up for the real deal.
It's like the saying goes, I guess... if it seems to good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## missfiggy

sharonshi77 said:


> Hello, Please help me authenticate this Prada Bag i just bought from Ruelala.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Large Galleria Saffiano Leather Double Handle
> From Ruelala.com
> the link has been expired since the Boutique is closed.
> 
> Here are all the Pics.
> 
> 
> thank you!




These are seriously difficult to authenticate just from photos so the best I can do is that it appears to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jenesaisquoi5 said:


> and more:
> 
> View attachment 3324255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324258




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Celestia26 said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag, and now i'm concerned about it's authenticity. It came with receipts and an invoice, so i thought it was fine, but after receiving I'm not sure! Please help!
> 
> Item: Prada teal Vitello Daino tote bag
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152038864706?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Coments: i'm a bit worried as it has no stamps on the rings or one of the closure studs. It also has a small black tag inside which says 'Made in italy' but doesnt say Prada. The leather isa tiny bit flaky in places and isn't super soft. I'm not familiar with Prada, so i'm not sure if any of this is normal?
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos, thanks!




Everything on this checks out so I think it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Beans1212 said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could help me out with these two wallets. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Flap Wallet
> Listing number: 131774113611
> Seller ID: Elfka100
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131774113611?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: Prada black Saffiano Ladies Wallet EUC with tags
> Listing number: 331828819815
> Seller ID: rhondda68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331828819815?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Sorry - it is impossible to authenticate small items, like wallets, just from photos.  Far better to save your $$ a little longer and buy direct from Prada - you then have absolutely no ??? about authenticity.


----------



## AnnaHynh

*Item Name:* Prada, Saffiano Lux Tote Red
*Listing number*: 172137379770 
*Seller ID:* rolynrox24
*Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172137379770?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Comments:
*

Hello everyone, I just got my first Prada, this red prada bag on ebay for around 1500$. It's a red bag, it looks authentic to me and when I ask the seller she says that her aunt received it as a gift from someone who works for Prada. After I receive the bag, there are things that I find strange about. I have attached picture here, I hope that someone can help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. : 

1. No number tag inside prada bag.
2. No "made in Italy tag" 
3. The prada Authenticity card is left blank (see pics)
4. Some stitching threads sticking out.

However the "R" in both inside and outside logo is all curved. That's why I bought it when I first saw the picture  

Thank you so much. 
































More links on the hardware and zipper : 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1320.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/tag.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1338.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1334.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1335.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1337.JPG


----------



## jenesaisquoi5

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Perfect!! Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## missfiggy

AnnaHynh said:


> *Item Name:* Prada, Saffiano Lux Tote Red
> *Listing number*: 172137379770
> *Seller ID:* rolynrox24
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172137379770?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> *Comments:
> *
> 
> Hello everyone, I just got my first Prada, this red prada bag on ebay for around 1500$. It's a red bag, it looks authentic to me and when I ask the seller she says that her aunt received it as a gift from someone who works for Prada. After I receive the bag, there are things that I find strange about. I have attached picture here, I hope that someone can help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. :
> 
> 1. No number tag inside prada bag.
> 2. No "made in Italy tag"
> 3. The prada Authenticity card is left blank (see pics)
> 4. Some stitching threads sticking out.
> 
> However the "R" in both inside and outside logo is all curved. That's why I bought it when I first saw the picture
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328543
> 
> 
> More links on the hardware and zipper :
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1320.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/tag.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1338.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1334.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1335.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1337.JPG



Lies, lies and more lies.  It's fake and it's so fake it makes my eyes hurt.  Send it back and insist on a full refund including postage and leave negative feedback for this criminal shyster.  Make sure you contact ebay and report this seller also.


----------



## shelleya618

please authenticate. thank you experts!!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PRADA-L...625973?hash=item3d16ecd975:g:cJMAAOxyXDhSjFRl


----------



## shelleya618

another one please - https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-tan-logo-jacquard-hobo-bag-br3429.html


----------



## missfiggy

shelleya618 said:


> please authenticate. thank you experts!!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PRADA-L...625973?hash=item3d16ecd975:g:cJMAAOxyXDhSjFRl





shelleya618 said:


> another one please - https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-tan-logo-jacquard-hobo-bag-br3429.html




Please read post#1 and use correct format.


----------



## missfiggy

panopticoon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased this Prada bag from BRAND OFF HONG KONG on eBay which I thought was a reputable seller.  However, I am pretty sure the bag I received is fake.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Prada Calfskin Leather Tote Bag Handbag Dark Brown Free Shipping
> Listing number:322063026776
> Seller ID: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-.../322063026776?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRNTB:US:1120
> 
> 
> I opened a case with eBay but the seller denies this bag is fake, saying their experts confirm it is authentic.  However, I am convinced this is a fake bag.  From the moment I opened the package, I thought the leather looked plastic and had a plastic smell.  Then I inspected the details and found:
> 
> -Uneven stitching along the top
> -Uneven stitching around the Prada tag inside the bag
> -The PRADA font outside the bag is crooked!
> -There is no logo on the underside of all the zippers
> 
> ON TOP OF THAT, I found the exact same styled bag sold on Yoogi's closet.  It is the BN1181.  The one on Yoogi's closet is authentic and has different detailing:
> 
> -Zipper pull is different
> -Leather looks different
> -Inside Prada plate looks different
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-cacao-leather-cervo-antik-shopping-bag-bn1181.html
> 
> I would like to see what an expert here thinks.  I am appalled that such a big, reputable company that claims to sell only authentic and is part of an anti-counterfeit alliance is selling fake bags on eBay.  It was also an international purchase for me so now I'm worried I'll have a tough time returning it.





panopticoon said:


> 2 more





Prada Psycho said:


> The bag in your photos is absolutely, categorically fake. Period. It's not even a good fake at that.
> 
> Edit: I also looked at the eBay listing and you have received the bag that was shown in the listing. Hang in there. It's being dealt with.




GOOD NEWS!!!  Ebay agrees that the bag is fake and has now removed the listing.  This should assist with your claim.


----------



## missfiggy

AnnaHynh said:


> *Item Name:* Prada, Saffiano Lux Tote Red
> *Listing number*: 172137379770
> *Seller ID:* rolynrox24
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172137379770?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Comments:
> *
> 
> Hello everyone, I just got my first Prada, this red prada bag on ebay for around 1500$. It's a red bag, it looks authentic to me and when I ask the seller she says that her aunt received it as a gift from someone who works for Prada. After I receive the bag, there are things that I find strange about. I have attached picture here, I hope that someone can help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much. :
> 
> 1. No number tag inside prada bag.
> 2. No "made in Italy tag"
> 3. The prada Authenticity card is left blank (see pics)
> 4. Some stitching threads sticking out.
> 
> However the "R" in both inside and outside logo is all curved. That's why I bought it when I first saw the picture
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328536
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328543
> 
> 
> More links on the hardware and zipper :
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1320.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/tag.jpg
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1338.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1334.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1335.JPG
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48650478/Prada/IMG_1337.JPG





missfiggy said:


> Lies, lies and more lies.  It's fake and it's so fake it makes my eyes hurt.  Send it back and insist on a full refund including postage and leave negative feedback for this criminal shyster.  Make sure you contact ebay and report this seller also.




MORE GOOD NEWS - It is removed and will be fully refunded!!!!!! 


Let us know when you receive your refund.


----------



## lastchance29

Do you know why eBay removed the listing, after a sale has already been made? Won't they need to keep it for evidence?  Also, was it removed because someone reported it?


----------



## lastchance29

missfiggy said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!  Ebay agrees that the bag is fake and has now removed the listing.  This should assist with your claim.




I actually just clicked on the eBay link and it's still active?


----------



## missfiggy

lastchance29 said:


> I actually just clicked on the eBay link and it's still active?




TOO WEIRD!!!!!  It was definitely delisted when I tried it an hour ago!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

lastchance29 said:


> Do you know why eBay removed the listing, after a sale has already been made? Won't they need to keep it for evidence?  Also, was it removed because someone reported it?



Ebay will have kept the listing filed to use as evidence.  Just because it is publicly unavailable doesn't mean it has disappeared completely.  I don't know why it was removed but usually removal is because someone quite high up in either Prada or ebay has told them to remove it.  The fact that is was removed means that ebay will support your claim for a full refund from this scammer seller.  Get on with making that claim immediately.


----------



## panopticoon

missfiggy said:


> Ebay will have kept the listing filed to use as evidence.  Just because it is publicly unavailable doesn't mean it has disappeared completely.  I don't know why it was removed but usually removal is because someone quite high up in either Prada or ebay has told them to remove it.  The fact that is was removed means that ebay will support your claim for a full refund from this scammer seller.  Get on with making that claim immediately.



I'm the original poster who bought this bag.  The seller has accepted the return, but still denies in their messages that it is a fake bag!  That's pretty aggravating because the bag is SO OBVIOUSLY FAKE.  They are a big company that touts being part of an anti-counterfeit alliance, and they're lying to my face about selling me an authentic bag. They make it seem like they are doing me a favor by letting me return it, when they caused me inconvenience by selling me a fake bag and now I have to deal with shipping it overseas.  Also, I know when I send this fake bag back to them, they will try to sell it again!

These are the messages they sent me...

"We totally know your worries.We take your case seriously and we also reconfirm with our expert.We confirmed this is an Auth item. Prada have 3 zip suppliers and one of the supplier do not have any logo on zip. For 2,3 point you are pointed out are also appear in some Prada bags.We checked items from many different details and carefully confirm its a Auth item. Please dont worry and this item can take back Prada for repair."

"We have already confirmed oue record of it , but we have really cannot find any reason to show this is fake. And we have shipped the authentic and correct item to you. We can 100% guarantee. But, We truly know your worries,and after our consider, we decided to accept the return and full refund to you if we received the return item. We will be accept the return request on ebay and prepare the return shippment as soon as we can. We will send DHL froms to you within today. At last please still understand this is not a fake item, and this is a 100% authentic item. Thank you for your attention and understanding."

SUCH BS.


----------



## missfiggy

panopticoon said:


> I'm the original poster who bought this bag.  The seller has accepted the return, but still denies in their messages that it is a fake bag!  That's pretty aggravating because the bag is SO OBVIOUSLY FAKE.  They are a big company that touts being part of an anti-counterfeit alliance, and they're lying to my face about selling me an authentic bag. They make it seem like they are doing me a favor by letting me return it, when they caused me inconvenience by selling me a fake bag and now I have to deal with shipping it overseas.  Also, I know when I send this fake bag back to them, they will try to sell it again!
> 
> These are the messages they sent me...
> 
> "We totally know your worries.We take your case seriously and we also reconfirm with our expert.We confirmed this is an Auth item. Prada have 3 zip suppliers and one of the supplier do not have any logo on zip. For 2,3 point you are pointed out are also appear in some Prada bags.We checked items from many different details and carefully confirm its a Auth item. Please dont worry and this item can take back Prada for repair."
> 
> "We have already confirmed oue record of it , but we have really cannot find any reason to show this is fake. And we have shipped the authentic and correct item to you. We can 100% guarantee. But, We truly know your worries,and after our consider, we decided to accept the return and full refund to you if we received the return item. We will be accept the return request on ebay and prepare the return shippment as soon as we can. We will send DHL froms to you within today. At last please still understand this is not a fake item, and this is a 100% authentic item. Thank you for your attention and understanding."
> 
> *SUCH BS.*



Oh yeah!!  Totally understand how you feel and sooooo glad that you have been able to return this piece of foulness.  I wish we could have been of more help with shutting down this deceptive seller.  But...ebay...$$$$....we fight a losing battle against the big $$ that counterfeiters like this scammer provide to ebay.  At least we have "outed" them as scammers so, hopefully, prospective buyers are now warned of their deceptive practices.


----------



## panopticoon

.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hello,
I've been reading up on authentication, and I would like to ask if I pegged this one right, if I may? If not, feel free to delete this post! 

Item: Prada saffiano tote
Seller: modaselle_fashion
Listing number: 131743534375
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Beige-...4ac41bb&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=182092535648

I believe this is a fake due to the uneven and stitching and the R on the outside logo. The lettering on the logo is messy and uneven. The inside logo looks legit, could this have been taken from an authentic bag? I would love your thoughts!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Amethystgirl said:


> Hello,
> I've been reading up on authentication, and I would like to ask if I pegged this one right, if I may? If not, feel free to delete this post!
> 
> Item: Prada saffiano tote
> Seller: modaselle_fashion
> Listing number: 131743534375
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Beige-...4ac41bb&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=182092535648
> 
> I believe this is a fake due to the uneven and stitching and the R on the outside logo. The lettering on the logo is messy and uneven. The inside logo looks legit, could this have been taken from an authentic bag? I would love your thoughts!




Well, you're wrong. It appears to be quite authentic. 
Don't waste your time reading those online "how to authenticate" guides. They're written by idiots and counterfeiters.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Well, you're wrong. It appears to be quite authentic.
> Don't waste your time reading those online "how to authenticate" guides. They're written by idiots and counterfeiters.



I see. Thanks so much for your kind, thoughtful, and respectful reply. Please forgive me for trying to educate myself. I will remember your response for future reference.


----------



## Bratty1919

Amethystgirl said:


> I see. Thanks so much for your kind, thoughtful, and respectful reply. Please forgive me for trying to educate myself. I will remember your response for future reference.



I think it's a bit silly to whine about a free service...and an opinion that you chose to ask for!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Key holder - Caramel
Listing number: 162032419547
Seller ID: thuy_tran07
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-100-Authentic-Prada-Keys-Holder-/162032419547?hash=item25b9e282db:g:GygAAOSwjwlXBN-J


Comments:Hi, Can you help me authenticate this Prada key holder? I want to participate in the auction but want to make sure its not fake. 












[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, would like to have this checked. I really like it but I need to know first if it's authentic.

Item: Prada Saffiano WOC
Listing no: n/a
Seller: Bagfairy
Website: n/a (pls refer to the photos artached)


----------



## missfiggy

:wondering  

Dunno....maybe it's an age thing, (according to my kids I'm "getting on"), but I really think the use of plain, old fashioned manners can't be beat!!!  Little niceties like "Please"  and/or "Thank you" go a long way towards greasing the wheels of society ALL OVER THE WORLD.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> :wondering
> 
> Dunno....maybe it's an age thing, (according to my kids I'm "getting on"), but I really think the use of plain, old fashioned manners can't be beat!!!  Little niceties like "Please"  and/or "Thank you" go a long way towards greasing the wheels of society ALL OVER THE WORLD.





I was going to post the same thing. GMTA 
The ones with 20 pages of nothing but AT requests get short shrift from me as well


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> I was going to post the same thing. GMTA
> The ones with 20 pages of nothing but AT requests get short shrift from me as well



Thank you for your support Poopsie.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> :wondering
> 
> Dunno....maybe it's an age thing, (according to my kids I'm "getting on"), but I really think the use of plain, old fashioned manners can't be beat!!!  Little niceties like "Please"  and/or "Thank you" go a long way towards greasing the wheels of society ALL OVER THE WORLD.



I'm barely 30 & I know better


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm barely 30 & I know better



You're always so sweet Bratty.  Thank you.  My baby turned 30 last year and reminded me of how quickly the years have gone. (See - I *AM* an old duck!!)


----------



## Joannaxyz

Hi please help me authenticate this bag.
A friend of mine gave me this as a graduation gift


----------



## Annie101

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I am doing it as a favour so I dont know anything about what model it is. My friend got it and was wondering if it is ok.
Thank you so much in advance!'
Ps. I will post pictures inn after work, I see I cant do it over the mobile.


----------



## missfiggy

Joannaxyz said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag.
> A friend of mine gave me this as a graduation gift



PLEASE:
**Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


----------



## missfiggy

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I am doing it as a favour so I dont know anything about what model it is. My friend got it and was wondering if it is ok.
> Thank you so much in advance!'
> Ps. I will post pictures inn after work, I see I cant do it over the mobile.




PLEASE:
**Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


----------



## manhha

Hi, can you please authenticate this Prada wallet? Many thanks

Item Name:  Prada Men's wallet 2MO738 Saffiano Bicolo (Black)
Listing number: 222088590447
Seller ID: mandyngmanyi 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222088590447?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Willowbarb

missfiggy said:


> You're always so sweet Bratty.  Thank you.  My baby turned 30 last year and reminded me of how quickly the years have gone. (See - I *AM* an old duck!!)



Nonsense! My baby is due to turn 30 this year, and yes, the years seem to fly by, but in your case this is because you are a duck and _can_ fly. A duck with your wisdom is an invaluable asset, and will continue to be one; you are many things but _old duck_ is definitely not one of them!


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I am doing it as a favour so I dont know anything about what model it is. My friend got it and was wondering if it is ok.
> Thank you so much in advance!'
> Ps. I will post pictures inn after work, I see I cant do it over the mobile.


.


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> .


.


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> .


.


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> .


 .
There is one Picture of the logo I cant upload!! I can ask my friend to send it again if you need it? Thanka again.
Ps. I habe read the first thread, but I dont know the listing, or item number, and dont have a link so that is why I post it ølike this. So sorry. Hope you can help anyhow.. THank you so so sooooo much in advance..


----------



## missfiggy

Annie101 said:


> .
> There is one Picture of the logo I cant upload!! I can ask my friend to send it again if you need it? Thanka again.
> Ps. I habe read the first thread, but I dont know the listing, or item number, and dont have a link so that is why I post it ølike this. So sorry. Hope you can help anyhow.. THank you so so sooooo much in advance..




Your photos are really not good enough for authentication purposes.  I need the logo and also a picture of the actual bag so I can determine the style.  The photos MUST BE CLEAN AND CLEAR - no blurring or fuzziness.  From the little I can see I'm leaning towards authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

manhha said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this Prada wallet? Many thanks
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Men's wallet 2MO738 Saffiano Bicolo (Black)
> Listing number: 222088590447
> Seller ID: mandyngmanyi
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222088590447?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



It's impossible to authenticate these small items just from photos.  The fakes are so well done that the only way to know for sure is to handle it.  It's very common for sellers to buy authentic then also buy a fake and onsell the fake with the cards etc from the original one.  It helps them recoup some of the cost of the authentic purchase. Or they use photos of the original with all original documents etc, then send a fake to the buyer.  Dishonest and skanky, but people do it all the time.


----------



## black_swan

Please authenticate this Prada wallet for me

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Triangle Long Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: Item Code #: 1ML506QHHF068Z0001G3 
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.au/item/1ML506QHHF068Z0001G3

Comments: Bought this Prada wallet off the Reebonz website. It's my first Prada purchase and also my first time purchasing from this site. The wallet arrived in the usual Prada packaging (black box) with an authenticity card. Inside the wallet 'Prada Made In Italy' is embossed in god.  The main zipper is a Riri zipper. I just want to make sure this is the real deal and rid myself of any doubts. Thank you.


----------



## Ginger Girl

Item Name: Prada Denim Shoulder Bag with Brown Leather Trim
Listing number: 13205560
Seller ID: The Renewed Company
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-denim-shoulder-bag-blue-and-brown-13205560/?tref=cart


Hi everyone,

I just recently bought a Prada bag that was "pre-loved". It looks real but I can't stop fighting this feeling that I got duped and it's a fake. I'd love for someone to take a look at it and either put my mind at ease or give me the heads up that it's a fake so I know not too worry too much about keeping it pristine lol

It has the signature R (curved R), IPI zipper, sideways stitching and the interior plaque is correct... However there is no Prada on the hardware and the interior white tag has a number on one side but a letter on the other!! This is what is giving me red flags!!!
Can someone tell me if this is just a really good fake or if it's the real deal? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> You're always so sweet Bratty.  Thank you.  My baby turned 30 last year and reminded me of how quickly the years have gone. (See - I *AM* an old duck!!)



It's all good  I am trying to pop in for the older models....just have a crazy insane life right now.


----------



## Bratty1919

Willowbarb said:


> Nonsense! My baby is due to turn 30 this year, and yes, the years seem to fly by, but in your case this is because you are a duck and _can_ fly. A duck with your wisdom is an invaluable asset, and will continue to be one; you are many things but _old duck_ is definitely not one of them!


----------



## missfiggy

Ginger Girl said:


> Item Name: Prada Denim Shoulder Bag with Brown Leather Trim
> Listing number: 13205560
> Seller ID: The Renewed Company
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-denim-shoulder-bag-blue-and-brown-13205560/?tref=cart
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recently bought a Prada bag that was "pre-loved". It looks real but I can't stop fighting this feeling that I got duped and it's a fake. I'd love for someone to take a look at it and either put my mind at ease or give me the heads up that it's a fake so I know not too worry too much about keeping it pristine lol
> 
> *It has the signature R (curved R), IPI zipper, sideways stitching and the interior plaque is correct... However there is no Prada on the hardware and the interior white tag has a number on one side but a letter on the other!! This is what is giving me red flags!!!*
> Can someone tell me if this is just a really good fake or if it's the real deal? Thanks!!!



Please read post#1 for the photos we need.

Please ignore everything you think you know or have read about authenticating Prada.  None of it is current or correct as it changes seasonally.  That's what makes authenticating such "fun".


----------



## khunau

Hello..My name Au 
    would appreciate your thoughts on this bag Authenticate? , Please help me.
Prada Saffiano CUIR, NERO ,Size TU  BN2823 2A4A F002 00 

URL : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3592757 

Thank you so much


----------



## khunau

Hello..My name Au 
would appreciate your thoughts on this bag Authenticate? , Please help me.
Prada Saffiano CUIR, NERO ,Size TU BN2823 2A4A F002 00 

URL : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3592757 

Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

khunau said:


> Hello..My name Au
> would appreciate your thoughts on this bag Authenticate? , Please help me.
> Prada Saffiano CUIR, NERO ,Size TU  BN2823 2A4A F002 00
> 
> URL : http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3592757
> 
> Thank you so much



I'm sorry - this is absolutely 100% fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Off again on Sunday - back around the end of May.  Sun (hopefully), surf, fishing, whales, reading, wine, snoozing, seashells, beachwalks.   AAAAHHHHhhhh.......


----------



## khunau

Thank you so much


----------



## Sharonteohxf

Hi could u please let me know if this is authentic ?


----------



## ikudry

Hi Ladies

Please help authenticate this bag 

Item Name: Prada Daino Side-Pocket Tote Bag Crossbody Shoulder Red NWT 100 % Auth BR 5120
Listing number: 222091035452
Seller name or ID: fashdream
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Daino...035452?hash=item33b5a8433c:g:losAAOSw~oFXFTy4


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Off again on Sunday - back around the end of May.  Sun (hopefully), surf, fishing, whales, reading, wine, snoozing, seashells, beachwalks.   AAAAHHHHhhhh.......






Where is the 'like' button?


----------



## missfiggy

Sharonteohxf said:


> Hi could u please let me know if this is authentic ?



PLEASE:

 * *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


----------



## missfiggy

ikudry said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Prada Daino Side-Pocket Tote Bag Crossbody Shoulder Red NWT 100 % Auth BR 5120
> Listing number: 222091035452
> Seller name or ID: fashdream
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Daino...035452?hash=item33b5a8433c:g:losAAOSw~oFXFTy4




Can't see anything suspicious, everything I would look for checks out, so I think it's authentic.


----------



## Lorypop

Dear Ladies,

Please kindly help me authenticate this bag which my Co-worker said she had bought from Reebonz about a couple month ago, and which she had never use and wanted to offload to me.

This will be my very first Prada purchase. I'm more of a BV girl but I really do love this design. 
I am a lurker here and had recently just finish reading up on the many super faked Prada. Personally I have never bought luxury bag from online sites before. I only ever bought from the brick and mortar shop or through individual seller. 
Therefore I sincerely hope that someone here will help me with it. 
I'm very sorry about the quality of the photos as these are all that she sent me. I will ask for better photos if you need more. 

Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre shopping bag 
Listing number: none 
Seller ID: none - individual seller
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t18647/item/1BG868QR1F00020001G?src=event#sort=price_desc
Comments: The event She had bought from had ended but I just check out Reebonz website and saw them listing again with a total of 4 quantity. Thus it made me question the authenticity of the bag.


----------



## Lorypop

Continue:


----------



## missfiggy

Lorypop said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Please kindly help me authenticate this bag which my Co-worker said she had bought from Reebonz about a couple month ago, and which she had never use and wanted to offload to me.
> 
> This will be my very first Prada purchase. I'm more of a BV girl but I really do love this design.
> I am a lurker here and had recently just finish reading up on the many super faked Prada. Personally I have never bought luxury bag from online sites before. I only ever bought from the brick and mortar shop or through individual seller.
> Therefore I sincerely hope that someone here will help me with it.
> I'm very sorry about the quality of the photos as these are all that she sent me. I will ask for better photos if you need more.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre shopping bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none - individual seller
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t18647/item/1BG868QR1F00020001G?src=event#sort=price_desc
> Comments: The event She had bought from had ended but I just check out Reebonz website and saw them listing again with a total of 4 quantity. Thus it made me question the authenticity of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3336453
> 
> View attachment 3336454
> 
> View attachment 3336455
> 
> View attachment 3336456
> 
> View attachment 3336458
> 
> View attachment 3336459
> 
> View attachment 3336460
> 
> View attachment 3336461
> 
> View attachment 3336467
> 
> View attachment 3336468





Lorypop said:


> Continue:
> View attachment 3336470
> 
> View attachment 3336471
> 
> View attachment 3336473
> 
> View attachment 3336474
> 
> View attachment 3336475
> 
> View attachment 3336476
> 
> View attachment 3336477



I haven't yet seen a fake from Reebonz and there is nothing on this bag which makes me think it is fake.  Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Lorypop

missfiggy said:


> I haven't yet seen a fake from Reebonz and there is nothing on this bag which makes me think it is fake.  Enjoy your purchase.




Thank you so much missfiggy! Really appreciate what all of you have been doing for us. [emoji144]
I'm definitely going to enjoy this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## mpichard

Hello there,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Black leather tote
Listing number: 151799281466
Seller ID: vaca180
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/New-AUTHENTICA...e-Black-Leather-Tote-/151799281466?nav=SEARCH
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

mpichard said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Black leather tote
> Listing number: 151799281466
> Seller ID: vaca180
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/New-AUTHENTICA...e-Black-Leather-Tote-/151799281466?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:




I have VERY SERIOUS DOUBTS about the authenticity of this bag - I don't think it is authentic at all.  And it's not the first time ***************** has got it wrong.


----------



## black_swan

Please authenticate this Prada wallet for me

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Triangle Long Zip Around Wallet
Listing Number: Item Code #: 1ML506QHHF068Z0001G3 
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.au/item/1ML506QHHF068Z0001G3


----------



## mpichard

missfiggy said:


> I have VERY SERIOUS DOUBTS about the authenticity of this bag - I don't think it is authentic at all.  And it's not the first time ***************** has got it wrong.



Thank you for your help missfiggy!


----------



## mpichard

Could you please help me figure out if this one is authentic?

Item Name: Prada Medium Saffiano Cuir leather tote
Listing number: 272206900430
Seller ID: hellenmar-2008
Link:  http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Medium-S...pa-lining-1BG838-NWT-/272206900430?nav=SEARCH
Comments:


----------



## seidenpopo

sorry


----------



## seidenpopo

ups


----------



## seidenpopo

ups


----------



## Prada Psycho

mpichard said:


> Could you please help me figure out if this one is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Medium Saffiano Cuir leather tote
> Listing number: 272206900430
> Seller ID: hellenmar-2008
> Link:  http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Medium-S...pa-lining-1BG838-NWT-/272206900430?nav=SEARCH
> Comments:




I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## BlueAsh

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre Red Leather Purse Handbag Shoulder Bag Satchel Gold Hardware

Listing number: p2060353

Seller ID: auctionsound

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121963808884?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I bought this bag, but would feel secure if you can help me authenticate this bag. Appreciate your help!


----------



## isotrex

Please authenticate this bag.

Item name: prada tessuto saffiano shopping handbag BN2541
Seller: reebonz.com.au

album link: http://imgur.com/a/MlHeS


----------



## Prada Psycho

isotrex said:


> Please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: prada tessuto saffiano shopping handbag BN2541
> Seller: reebonz.com.au
> 
> album link: http://imgur.com/a/MlHeS




Looks fine.


----------



## macchiyum

Please help me authenticate this wallet.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cameo Wallet
Listing number: 222079264354
Seller ID: missyshin
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Cameo-Wallet-/222079264354
also on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/springvale/bags/prada-saffiano-cameo-wallet/1110412896
Many thanks


----------



## Pradawallet

Can someone help me and figure out if this Saffiano wallet is authentic. I was it on ebay and met the seller in person. She seemed very genuine and said she recieved this as a gift from her ex. Also gave me her business card and all her work info. She said it was authentic but didn't have the card or box. The zipper on the outside is Riri (m6) and the one on the inside is Lampo. The R doesn't have the curve( i think) but I've read online that some older authentic prada do not have the curve. The tag inside says 'MADE IN ITALY" the tag looks dark grey i think. I'm not sure what a real tag looks like. There's a stamp number 220 but the font seems odd. I'm not sure about the leather either on how it's supposed to look or feel so if someone could help me out and let me know if this is authentic.

Heres a link to my photobucket to see pics: 
http://s483.photobucket.com/user/pradawallet/library/


----------



## poopsie

Pradawallet said:


> Can someone help me and figure out if this Saffiano wallet is authentic. I was it on ebay and met the seller in person. She seemed very genuine and said she recieved this as a gift from her ex. Also gave me her business card and all her work info. She said it was authentic but didn't have the card or box. The zipper on the outside is Riri (m6) and the one on the inside is Lampo. The R doesn't have the curve( i think) but I've read online that some older authentic prada do not have the curve. The tag inside says 'MADE IN ITALY" the tag looks dark grey i think. I'm not sure what a real tag looks like. There's a stamp number 220 but the font seems odd. I'm not sure about the leather either on how it's supposed to look or feel so if someone could help me out and let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Heres a link to my photobucket to see pics:
> http://s483.photobucket.com/user/pradawallet/library/




Please pay no attention to online guides. 
Did you pay cash?


----------



## Pradawallet

poopsie said:


> Please pay no attention to online guides.
> Did you pay cash?


Yes I paid cash.


----------



## Pradawallet

poopsie said:


> Please pay no attention to online guides.
> Did you pay cash?


I found a  link to one on ebay just a different color. But it looks exactly like the one I have except the one on the ebay link the credit card pockets slant the one on mine are straight and also the link states that its authentic. Let me know what you think..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...ce185dc&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=331835240890


----------



## ekaterina7117

Hello, 
Could someone please help me with this bag.
Thank you!

Item Name: BN1874 Saffiano LUX Cammeo
Listing Number:
Seller ID:
Links: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-lux-small-zip-satchel-13087012/
Comments: I bought it and just received it. But the seller is located in China... And the "R" is not very curvy. This is my first Prada Bag..


----------



## poopsie

Pradawallet said:


> Yes I paid cash.





I don't think you have any Buyer Protection when you pay cash


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: Prada Black Backback
Listing number: 252357866507
Seller ID: erboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Black-Backback-/252357866507?hash=item3ac1b3740b:g:J98AAOSwV-RXEmIt
Comments: tia!


----------



## Annie101

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are really not good enough for authentication purposes.  I need the logo and also a picture of the actual bag so I can determine the style.  The photos MUST BE CLEAN AND CLEAR - no blurring or fuzziness.  From the little I can see I'm leaning towards authentic.


 
Nw photos. Thanks again soooo much for you help. And can someone tell me what the model is called??


----------



## pradaloves

Hello lovely ladies, please help me authenticate.. Thanks


Item Name: BN 1841
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: purchased from japan according to seller


http://s53.photobucket.com/user/Pradaloves88/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## bellabailey564

Hi Ladies: I just made a purchase from Fashionphile.  Can you help authentic this. 

PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Tote Cammeo

$1,395.00

https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-cammeo-117596

It just looked weird with the brown jacquard lining.  I trust Fashionphile but you always want more reassurance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pradaloves said:


> Hello lovely ladies, please help me authenticate.. Thanks
> 
> 
> Item Name: BN 1841
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: purchased from japan according to seller
> 
> 
> http://s53.photobucket.com/user/Pradaloves88/library/?view=recent&page=1




Fake


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellabailey564 said:


> Hi Ladies: I just made a purchase from Fashionphile.  Can you help authentic this.
> 
> PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Tote Cammeo
> 
> $1,395.00
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-cammeo-117596
> 
> It just looked weird with the brown jacquard lining.  I trust Fashionphile but you always want more reassurance.



It's an older model. Very nice and authentic.


----------



## bellabailey564

Prada Psycho said:


> It's an older model. Very nice and authentic.


Thanks Prada Psycho.. Appreciate it. 

Hi Ladies: I just made a purchase from Fashionphile. Can you help authentic this. 

PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Tote Cammeo

$1,395.00

https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-s...-cammeo-117596


----------



## ekaterina7117

Hello, 
Could someone please help me with this bag.
Thank you!

Item Name: BN1874 Saffiano LUX Cammeo
Listing Number:
Seller ID: Tradesy CO CO SUN's closet
Links: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...chel-13087012/
Comments: This is my first PRADA bag and the fact that "R" is not curvy and 2 small stitches on both sides made me think.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ekaterina7117 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please help me with this bag.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BN1874 Saffiano LUX Cammeo
> Listing Number:
> Seller ID: Tradesy CO CO SUN's closet
> Links: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-s...chel-13087012/
> Comments: This is my first PRADA bag and the fact that "R" is not curvy and 2 small stitches on both sides made me think.




Need more pictures of the lining and the inside rectangle Prada metal tag.  The other issues you mention have no bearing on authenticity.


----------



## snowymittens

Hi authenticators, 

I would appreciate any inputs on authenticity on my recent Prada purchase. Thank you so much. 

Item Name: Prada bluette vitello daino leather side pocket tote bag BN2435
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: yoogiscloset
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...eather-side-pocket-tote-bag-bn2435-66229.html
Comments: Additional picture of front logo attached. Thank you so much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

snowymittens said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I would appreciate any inputs on authenticity on my recent Prada purchase. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Prada bluette vitello daino leather side pocket tote bag BN2435
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: yoogiscloset
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...eather-side-pocket-tote-bag-bn2435-66229.html
> Comments: Additional picture of front logo attached. Thank you so much.



Nothing jumps out at me.


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Small Black Nylon Backpack
Listing number: 282019600618
Seller ID: topdesignerbrandsforless2015
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-PR...600618?hash=item41a9ad98ea:g:hp4AAOSwr41XIg4f


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> Nw photos. Thanks again soooo much for you help. And can someone tell me what the model is called??


 
Hi. Hope someone can please help me authenticate and tell me wha type of bag (model) this is. Thanks so much in advance. I will bunp up the other picuters as well. Again thank you so much


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Hope someone can please help me authenticate and tell me wha type of bag (model) this is. Thanks so much in advance. I will bunp up the other picuters as well. Again thank you so much


 .


----------



## Miletmilet

Hello, please authenticate this PRADA, this is being sold by a friend. She's the second hand owner as it comes from her aunt in the U.S. all cards and packaging are lost already. Thank you.

Item Name: Prada Nylon tote (i think)


----------



## Miletmilet

More pictures (can no longer attach them to my prior post)

s32.postimg.org/x9c8dljfp/2016_05_02_09_23_44.png
s32.postimg.org/vezdvuwf9/2016_05_02_09_24_07.png


----------



## lauren85

Hi, 

I was hoping someone could tell me if this is indeed authentic or not. I did purchase it but I will return it if it is not authentic. Thank you in advance!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Napa-Gaufre-Tote-57223af456b2d67979004f51


----------



## Prada Psycho

lauren85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me if this is indeed authentic or not. I did purchase it but I will return it if it is not authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Napa-Gaufre-Tote-57223af456b2d67979004f51




Even with those few bad pictures, it's clearly fake.


----------



## lauren85

Prada Psycho said:


> Even with those few bad pictures, it's clearly fake.



Thank you for your help, I will be returning it. I was led to believe it was authentic. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Annie101

Annie101 said:


> Hi. Hope someone can please help me authenticate and tell me wha type of bag (model) this is. Thanks so much in advance. I will bunp up the other picuters as well. Again thank you so much




Please.. Can anyone tell me what they think? It is for a friend and she is waiting nad really want to get the bag. And what type/model it is? 
Agian, really hope somone can help me. Thanks soooo much in advance.


----------



## racheldiane

Hi!

Could you authenticate this bag for me?  I haven't seen another like it, but I love it!  

Item Name: PRADA CERVO ANTIK GRADIENT ACCENT DEERSKIN HOBO SHOULDER BAG CACAO BROWN BR3575

Listing number: 291749014356

Seller ID: maglovena

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-CERVO...SHOULDER-BAG-CACAO-BROWN-BR3575/291749014356?

Comments: I don't know a lot about Prada.  I really appreciate your help on this.   Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miletmilet

I hope someone can help me check if the bag is authentic or not. I have already given a downpayment but i will ask for refund if it's fake

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30165178&postcount=3050
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30165189&postcount=3051

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

racheldiane said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me?  I haven't seen another like it, but I love it!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA CERVO ANTIK GRADIENT ACCENT DEERSKIN HOBO SHOULDER BAG CACAO BROWN BR3575
> 
> Listing number: 291749014356
> 
> Seller ID: maglovena
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-CERVO...SHOULDER-BAG-CACAO-BROWN-BR3575/291749014356?
> 
> Comments: I don't know a lot about Prada.  I really appreciate your help on this.   Thank you so much!!



Authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Miletmilet said:


> I hope someone can help me check if the bag is authentic or not. I have already given a downpayment but i will ask for refund if it's fake
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30165178&postcount=3050
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30165189&postcount=3051
> 
> Thanks in advance




Not enough pictures to begin to authenticate this style.


----------



## kelliebeth25

Hi Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!  New kid here  
I was hoping someone could help me with this vintage-ish Prada backpack.  Thank you so much for any help!  If further info/pics are needed I will be glad to request them.  Have a great day!

xx
Kellie

Item Name: Authentic Prada Vela Nylon Backpack- Black (Great Condition)
Listing number:272232214410
Seller ID: bebuto27

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272232214410?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: I have done some research into these but as they are not new, its hard for me to tell.  I have also searched the thread for this number and didn't see anything.  Thank you for any info!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kelliebeth25 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Happy Wednesday!  New kid here
> I was hoping someone could help me with this vintage-ish Prada backpack.  Thank you so much for any help!  If further info/pics are needed I will be glad to request them.  Have a great day!
> 
> xx
> Kellie
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Vela Nylon Backpack- Black (Great Condition)
> Listing number:272232214410
> Seller ID: bebuto27
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272232214410?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: I have done some research into these but as they are not new, its hard for me to tell.  I have also searched the thread for this number and didn't see anything.  Thank you for any info!  I really appreciate it!




Inadequate photos in that listing, but one photo makes me think it's probably fake.  Better to buy these from a Prada boutique. It will cost more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## kelliebeth25

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos in that listing, but one photo makes me think it's probably fake.  Better to buy these from a Prada boutique. It will cost more, but you'll know it's real.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hi girls! Wanted to ask if this one is for real. Wanted to know for a friend. Thanks so much!


----------



## ttnquyen

Hi everyone,

Could you please help me authenticate this Prada.
Thank you so so so much 

Have a nice weekend,
ttnquyen


----------



## Prada Psycho

mrspalaganas said:


> Hi girls! Wanted to ask if this one is for real. Wanted to know for a friend. Thanks so much!




Fake for real.  Next time please use the correct authentication request format.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ttnquyen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Prada.
> Thank you so so so much
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> ttnquyen




Proper authentication request format?  Page one, post one.


----------



## ttnquyen

I forgot commenting it was mine. I bought it long time ago.  
If I miss something, please help me. 
Thank you very much


----------



## ttnquyen

Prada Psycho said:


> Proper authentication request format?  Page one, post one.


I forgot commenting it was mine. I bought it long time ago.  
If I miss something, please help me. 
Thank you very much


----------



## mrspalaganas

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake for real.  Next time please use the correct authentication request format.



Thank you so much Prada Psycho.


----------



## athbath

Item Name: prada black leather handbag
Listing number: 322066623967
Seller ID: stuey787 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322066623967 
Comments: Hi, just wondering if this was authentic. Many thanks


----------



## Deidle

Hi there

Cold you please give me your opinion on this one:

Name:  Authentic Used Prada Black Leather Hobo Bag BR4900 With Gold tone Fittings
Ebay ID:  322093340845
UserID: oldrelics999 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322093340845?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Deidle said:


> Hi there
> 
> Cold you please give me your opinion on this one:
> 
> Name:  Authentic Used Prada Black Leather Hobo Bag BR4900 With Gold tone Fittings
> Ebay ID:  322093340845
> UserID: oldrelics999
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322093340845?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks




Very, very fake!


----------



## Prada Psycho

athbath said:


> Item Name: prada black leather handbag
> Listing number: 322066623967
> Seller ID: stuey787
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322066623967
> Comments: Hi, just wondering if this was authentic. Many thanks


Looks authentic in the photos.


----------



## nillacobain

Name: vintage Prada nylon backpack
I recently purchased this backpack (local seller) can you please tell me if it's ok? Thank you


----------



## nillacobain

More pics


----------



## agnesman1996

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Bag 25cm
Listing number: 1BA896NZVF00020001G 
Seller ID: Reebonz sg
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t18841/item/1BA896NZVF00020001G?src=search
Comments: My bag is purchased during one of the event, so not sure if the link is still applicable and reachable since the event has ended already.


----------



## agnesman1996

part 2


----------



## ttnquyen

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Saffiano Leather Tote 33cm
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: This is my bag. I have purchased it for a long time. Please help me check whether it authentic or fake.
Thank you very much.


----------



## tkoureas

Please authentic this prada for me please. I put an offer and its been accepted but i don't want a fake
Item Name: authentic prada bag
Listing number:182122394376

Seller ID: kimhien


link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182122394376?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks again


----------



## tkoureas

this is the other prada i was looking to bid on too but again there are too many super fakes i need to know if this is real

item namerada Saffiano Medium Authentic BN1786 Nero Black
listing number:252382239972
sellerid:trista1987
link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Sa...67c7e5&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=182122394376


----------



## Prada Psycho

agnesman1996 said:


> part 2




Can't ever be 100% certain working off photos of these saffys, but I think this one is authentic.


----------



## Deidle

Prada Psycho said:


> Very, very fake!


Thank you so much!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Item Name: Prada Hand Bag Saffiano two Way Shouder Bag Pink
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag, I have review some picture myself, and I would like expert opinions please.


----------



## agnesman1996

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't ever be 100% certain working off photos of these saffys, but I think this one is authentic.



Thanks for your help! Do u need more specific photos to authenticate?


----------



## isotrex

Please authenticate this bag. TIA!

Item name: prada brosa a mano saffiano lux 1BA874
Seller: Reebonz Australia

album link: https://imgur.com/a/GWFwM


----------



## sammiebi

tem Name: Prada
Listing number: item #162059619885
Seller ID: paris-eom
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162059619...807de7332a8&bu=43101146488&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I won the item and will like some help authenticating please. Many thanks


----------



## k8l12

Hi, I'd love it if somebody could let me know their thoughts on this. 

Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote 
Item number: Unknown 
Seller: Vestiaire collective 
Link 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-shopping-bag-prada-2534170.shtml

The website says it will be authenticated before its sent out to me, but I've read a few bad reviews of them letting fakes through and I was really surprised that the seller accepted my cheeky low offer.


----------



## Sookie888

Can anyone help me check on this? It's from a private seller so listing and link are not applicable. She provided the photos and said it was bought in HK.

Item: Prada BN2795 Vitello Daino in Cobalto
Seller: Private Seller
Photos are provided for reference


----------



## Sookie888

To be continued...


----------



## Sookie888

Thank you so much!&#128522;


----------



## Juliahnguyen

Any help is much appreciated! I've been wanting to get one for some time..., price felt a but low compared to ones i've seen
Item Name: Prada Double Bag Black
Listing number: 322100358129
Seller ID: kadirosman(14)

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Double-Bag-/322100358129?nav=SEARCH

Comments: item descriptions 
Brand new Prada double bag 
Unwanted gift
Double leather handle
Detachable adjustable leather shoulder strap
Gold-plated hardware
Metal lettering logo on leather triangle
Snap closure on sides
One inside flap pocket
Nappa leather lining
Measurements 
l. 11.8    h. 8.8    w. 5.5    inches


----------



## KLIST

Can you authenticate this Prada wallet?
Ebay listing 222108129034.
I would so appreciate it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222108129034?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Juliahnguyen

One more thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Talco Double Tote Bag 
Item number: 172198133397
Seller name: runnershigh4242
Link: 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-NWT-AUTHENTIC-Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-Talco-Double-Tote-Bag-March-2016-Receipt-/172198133397?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## schouxy

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir tote 

Comments: gift from friend

Hi girls, I received this Saffiano Cuir tote from a friend as birthday gift. Could you pls take a look and see if it is authentic or not?
Thanks a lot


----------



## ElectricGypsy

KLIST said:


> Can you authenticate this Prada wallet?
> 
> Ebay listing 222108129034.
> 
> I would so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222108129034?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Man.... You are brave.  I would never buy anything for more than a couple of bucks from someone with zero feedback on eBay.


----------



## KLIST

Hello -
I need help authenticating this wallet set by Prada as seen on Ebay.
I don't know the seller.  Any help with this would be appreciated!

Item Name: Wallet, Prada IM136

Listing number: 222108129034

Seller ID: little623

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222108129034?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Not sure this is authentic.  Would really appreciate an opinion.
Is the color right?


----------



## Autumngreen

Hi all!

Need help authenticating this bag please. Much appreciated.

Item: Prada Bag
Item Number: 162059619885
Seller: paris-emm 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162059619885

Hope I have posted it correctly.


----------



## cannella

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate this vintage fabric Prada bag.
Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## joml

Can anyone help me with this item? Seller said item is from Japan. Would love to hear your thoughts/opinions on this. Thanks in advance.

Item Prada Saffiano
Seller BagAddicts
Photos below for your reference


----------



## Prada Psycho

joml said:


> Can anyone help me with this item? Seller said item is from Japan. Would love to hear your thoughts/opinions on this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Prada Saffiano
> Seller BagAddicts
> Photos below for your reference
> View attachment 3355642
> View attachment 3355643
> View attachment 3355644
> View attachment 3355645
> View attachment 3355646
> View attachment 3355647
> View attachment 3355648
> View attachment 3355649
> View attachment 3355650




It's fake. Period.


----------



## joml

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fake. Period.




Thank you


----------



## cwiddoes

Authentication -I purchased this Prada on Tradesy please help me to see if it's authentic.

Item: 3546196
Item name: Prada Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: Designer Treasures
Link:
 http://trsy.co/3546196
Comments: I'm new to buying pre owned bags so I didn't realize it didn't come with authentication card and serial number to validate - I've only bought new handbags until this one. The seller indicated she bought it years ago in Saks in Orlando. I've read the posts from the pure forum experts and it has a number of the right things but the feet and 2nd part of the metal clasp are have no Prada marking and there is little square tag. The bag is soft leather with a different stronger polished leather bottom.


----------



## cwiddoes

I'm having tech difficulties loading the rest of the photos but more are coming as soon as I get help.


----------



## cwiddoes

cwiddoes said:


> authentication -i purchased this prada on tradesy please help me to see if it's authentic.
> 
> Item: 3546196
> item name: Prada shoulder bag
> seller id: Designer treasures
> link:
> http://trsy.co/3546196
> comments: I'm new to buying pre owned bags so i didn't realize it didn't come with authentication card and serial number to validate - i've only bought new handbags until this one. The seller indicated she bought it years ago in saks in orlando. I've read the posts from the pure forum experts and it has a number of the right things but the feet and 2nd part of the metal clasp are have no prada marking and there is little square tag. The bag is soft leather with a different stronger polished leather bottom.


----------



## Autumngreen

Hi!

Can someone please help me with this request. 

Many thanks.




Autumngreen said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Need help authenticating this bag please. Much appreciated.
> 
> Item: Prada Bag
> Item Number: 162059619885
> Seller: paris-emm
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162059619885
> 
> Hope I have posted it correctly.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Name: vintage Prada nylon backpack
> I recently purchased this backpack (local seller) can you please tell me if it's ok? Thank you





nillacobain said:


> More pics



Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

cwiddoes said:


> Authentication -I purchased this Prada on Tradesy please help me to see if it's authentic.
> 
> Item: 3546196
> Item name: Prada Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID: Designer Treasures
> Link:
> http://trsy.co/3546196
> Comments: I'm new to buying pre owned bags so I didn't realize it didn't come with authentication card and serial number to validate - I've only bought new handbags until this one. The seller indicated she bought it years ago in Saks in Orlando. I've read the posts from the pure forum experts and it has a number of the right things but the feet and 2nd part of the metal clasp are have no Prada marking and there is little square tag. The bag is soft leather with a different stronger polished leather bottom.




so fake!


----------



## cwiddoes

Thank you Bratty1919. I'm sending back to Tradesy (I have to pay return cost as Im in Canada and they're return policy only gives free returns in US). They say they will authenticate and if it's fake the seller returns my $ and gets the bag back. I think I should tell them it's already been authenticated here and it's a fake. Is that ok to do?
Thank you for taking your time to help me, much appreciated.


----------



## Bratty1919

cwiddoes said:


> Thank you Bratty1919. I'm sending back to Tradesy (I have to pay return cost as Im in Canada and they're return policy only gives free returns in US). They say they will authenticate and if it's fake the seller returns my $ and gets the bag back. I think I should tell them it's already been authenticated here and it's a fake. Is that ok to do?
> Thank you for taking your time to help me, much appreciated.




I do not know anything about Tradsey's return policy .... recommend checking out or posting here : http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html


----------



## poopsie

cwiddoes said:


> Thank you Bratty1919. I'm sending back to Tradesy (I have to pay return cost as Im in Canada and they're return policy only gives free returns in US). They say they will authenticate and if it's fake the seller returns my $ and gets the bag back. I think I should tell them it's already been authenticated here and it's a fake. Is that ok to do?
> Thank you for taking your time to help me, much appreciated.





Bratty1919 said:


> I do not know anything about Tradsey's return policy .... recommend checking out or posting here : http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/anyone-ever-buy-and-or-sell-on-tradesy-817719.html





Tradesy's in house authentication service is ******************. They do NOT have the best track record when it comes to accuracy. http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=56937217
 While TRadesy may give you in store credit, if you want to be reimbursed you may want to look into a paid authentication service just in case AF gets it wrong


----------



## Amilely

Item Name: Prada Medium Promenade Bag, Camel
Listing number:
Seller ID: Myhabit
Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B01D8N5546
Comments:
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag? I just received it today and posted more pictures on Google drive, here is the link to more detailed pics:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4wDvCEEwupDNjhWZFJKZ3EtME0 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## cwiddoes

poopsie said:


> Tradesy's in house authentication service is ******************. They do NOT have the best track record when it comes to accuracy. http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=56937217
> While TRadesy may give you in store credit, if you want to be reimbursed you may want to look into a paid authentication service just in case AF gets it wrong




Thanks Poopsie! I really appreciate your advice. I think I'll get a paid authentication just in case. Can you recommend a company to me?
Also, the gals on another forum here at purse forum  were saying poshmark pre-authenticates- is that a better site to buy from? It was my first foray into buying a pre-owned and I'm a bit nervous now.


----------



## Sookie888

Hello can anyone check post #3088 thank you for the help!&#128522;


----------



## poopsie

cwiddoes said:


> Thanks Poopsie! I really appreciate your advice. I think I'll get a paid authentication just in case. Can you recommend a company to me?
> Also, the gals on another forum here at purse forum  were saying poshmark pre-authenticates- is that a better site to buy from? It was my first foray into buying a pre-owned and I'm a bit nervous now.





Authenticate4U or Fakespotters

Just know that there have been communication problems with the first one. check the Ebay Forum for more info on them and Poshmark as well. There are lengthy threads on each. Personally I have never used used any of them so I have no first hand knowledge. Virtually all my bags have come from the secondary market. I do my research and only buy from sites that allow returns for refund.....not credit. While I sell a lot on Tradesy I haven't purchased from that site.


----------



## prasong_2008

Hi,
Please could you have a look at this prada wallet please?

Item name: Prada Saffiano Leather Black Wallet with Bow
Item number: eBay item number:252384902356
SellerID: 11anatoly (73 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...7IFtQUaHSq16fAtj6G9AY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you very much


----------



## KLIST

I am wondering if this wallet is authentic -
Prada Wallet 1M1362
Saffiano Metal
Ibisco

EBAY listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222108129034?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## joml

Good day! Can anyone pls give me your insights on the bag below? Thanks so much 

Item: black Prada Saffiano Lux 
Seller:

All photos below were taken by the seller.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## joml

More photos









Thanks in advance!!


----------



## americandreamin

Hi all i am hoping to have the below listing Authenticated, please let me know what you think

[URL="https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-gold-medium-tote-bag-beige-15381412/"


Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Beige Tote Bag

Listing Number:15381412

Seller ID:    HerBag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-gold-medium-tote-bag-beige-15381412/


----------



## Zwoof

Hello ladies, 

Please could you help authenticate the below: 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA GALLERIA HANDBAG
Listing number: 121966218729
Seller ID: pennythejet 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121966218729?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Comments: I have offered £650 for this and it has been accepted. Just wanted a quick check before i pay. 

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi, can anyone please help me with posts   #3074 and   #3075

Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

May I ask for assistance with these recent purchase?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide! If any additional photos are needed, please let me know. Thank you!

Item: leather Prada satchel
Seller: 2tawellesley
Item#: n/a
Link: Instagram account: http://instagram.com/2tawellesley


----------



## amstevens714

Hello! Just wanted to add a few more photos in different light. 

The only concern I have is around the glazing. I can't tell if it's uneven because the glazing is rubbed off on places or not. Just including those if they are helpful. Thank you!!


















Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hello! Just wanted to add a few more photos in different light.
> 
> The only concern I have is around the glazing. I can't tell if it's uneven because the glazing is rubbed off on places or not. Just including those if they are helpful. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3361091
> 
> View attachment 3361092
> 
> View attachment 3361093
> 
> View attachment 3361094
> 
> View attachment 3361096
> 
> View attachment 3361097
> 
> View attachment 3361098
> 
> View attachment 3361099
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

prasong_2008 said:


> Hi,
> Please could you have a look at this prada wallet please?
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Leather Black Wallet with Bow
> Item number: eBay item number:252384902356
> SellerID: 11anatoly (73 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...7IFtQUaHSq16fAtj6G9AY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you very much




Not really enough photos but looks fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Amilely said:


> Item Name: Prada Medium Promenade Bag, Camel
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Myhabit
> Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B01D8N5546
> Comments:
> Can someone help me to authenticate this bag? I just received it today and posted more pictures on Google drive, here is the link to more detailed pics:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4wDvCEEwupDNjhWZFJKZ3EtME0
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Myhabit is not an authorized reseller of Prada and has sold only fakes in the past.  I have examined the photos closely and as far as I can see this is a FIRST!!!  The first authentic Prada from Myhabit.  PP - do you concur??


----------



## missfiggy

KLIST said:


> I am wondering if this wallet is authentic -
> Prada Wallet 1M1362
> Saffiano Metal
> Ibisco
> 
> EBAY listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222108129034?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Might be authentic but it is impossible to tell with these small items.


----------



## missfiggy

Zwoof said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please could you help authenticate the below:
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA GALLERIA HANDBAG
> Listing number: 121966218729
> Seller ID: pennythejet
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121966218729?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comments: I have offered £650 for this and it has been accepted. Just wanted a quick check before i pay.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.



The rule here is authenticate before bidding or offering.

Please feel free to post photos here when you receive it.


----------



## missfiggy

Completely off topic but how cool is this - the dolphins came out to play right in front of our beach camp - just Mr Figgy and me.  They came in most days to feed on schools of salmon but they were never this close in.  Mostly we just saw fins and their very clever herding of their prey.  But they were all playful with jumping and surfing on this day.  There was a large pod of about 30 which just roamed our section of the coastline back and forth between our bay and the next one.  Wonderful to watch.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.




Oh my gosh, THANK YOU! I was starting to freak out when I noticed the glazing. Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease. You are amazing!



missfiggy said:


> Completely off topic but how cool is this - the dolphins came out to play right in front of our beach camp - just Mr Figgy and me.  They came in most days to feed on schools of salmon but they were never this close in.  Mostly we just saw fins and their very clever herding of their prey.  But they were all playful with jumping and surfing on this day.  There was a large pod of about 30 which just roamed our section of the coastline back and forth between our bay and the next one.  Wonderful to watch.




This is so great! How beautiful. Thank you for sharing  where are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> This is so great! How beautiful. Thank you for sharing  where are you if you don't mind me asking?



Where women glow and men Thunder...the wide brown land!!


----------



## simplewinter

Item: Prada Wallet
Seller: lottebradford
Item#: 162055063280
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-wal...WbV5ssrsLKf3bEIY5tvgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can anyone help authenticate this wallet that I've bought? Thanks so much


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Where women glow and men Thunder...the wide brown land!!




Ooohhh... Beautiful place - enjoy


----------



## joml

joml said:


> Good day! Can anyone pls give me your insights on the bag below? Thanks so much
> 
> Item: black Prada Saffiano Lux
> Seller:
> 
> All photos below were taken by the seller.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3358633
> View attachment 3358634
> View attachment 3358635
> View attachment 3358636
> View attachment 3358637
> View attachment 3358641
> View attachment 3358642
> View attachment 3358643
> View attachment 3358644




Hi bumping this post up. Maybe someone can help me authenticate this item? Thanks in advance!


----------



## joml

joml said:


> More photos
> View attachment 3358645
> 
> View attachment 3358646
> 
> View attachment 3358647
> 
> View attachment 3358648
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Second part of the post thanks in advance!!


----------



## missfiggy

nillacobain said:


> Name: vintage Prada nylon backpack
> I recently purchased this backpack (local seller) can you please tell me if it's ok? Thank you





nillacobain said:


> More pics





nillacobain said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me with posts   #3074 and   #3075
> 
> Thank you!




I think it's fake but Bratty is much better at these older styles - see if she chimes in with anything.


----------



## missfiggy

joml said:


> Hi bumping this post up. Maybe someone can help me authenticate this item? Thanks in advance!





joml said:


> Second part of the post thanks in advance!!




Impossible to be sure about ANY black saffy tote.  There are some superfakes which are almost undetectable and it is well known that bait and switch happens far too often.  I prefer not to comment one way or the other on these.  

If you need authentication perhaps you can engage an authentication agency and pay their fee - for which you will receive a written letter/certificate with some legal standing.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Completely off topic but how cool is this - the dolphins came out to play right in front of our beach camp - just Mr Figgy and me.  They came in most days to feed on schools of salmon but they were never this close in.  Mostly we just saw fins and their very clever herding of their prey.  But they were all playful with jumping and surfing on this day.  There was a large pod of about 30 which just roamed our section of the coastline back and forth between our bay and the next one.  Wonderful to watch.




Where is the 'LIKE' button? 



missfiggy said:


> Where women glow and men Thunder...the wide brown land!!





sadly there are many who aren't of an age to 'get' that. But I will be more than happy to sing it along with you 

my favorite song by them was/is Overkill


----------



## joml

missfiggy said:


> Impossible to be sure about ANY black saffy tote.  There are some superfakes which are almost undetectable and it is well known that bait and switch happens far too often.  I prefer not to comment one way or the other on these.
> 
> If you need authentication perhaps you can engage an authentication agency and pay their fee - for which you will receive a written letter/certificate with some legal standing.




Thank you!


----------



## Amilely

missfiggy said:


> Myhabit is not an authorized reseller of Prada and has sold only fakes in the past.  I have examined the photos closely and as far as I can see this is a FIRST!!!  The first authentic Prada from Myhabit.  PP - do you concur??



Thanks so much!! I heard some fake purchasing experience from Myhabit before so I am very anxious about that. I feel so lucky if mine is authentic


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> sadly there are many who aren't of an age to 'get' that. But I will be more than happy to sing it along with you
> 
> my favorite song by them was/is Overkill




I'll just smile and have me a Vegemite sandwich...lol


----------



## simplewinter

simplewinter said:


> Item: Prada Wallet
> Seller: lottebradford
> Item#: 162055063280
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-wal...WbV5ssrsLKf3bEIY5tvgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this wallet that I've bought? Thanks so much



Added another photo


----------



## amstevens714

Hi there!

Any chance you might be able to authenticate this bag?

Item: Prada stripes hobo Napa leather
Seller: cashinmybag 
Item#: 85250
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-black-nappa-leather-shoulder-bag/


Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Any chance you might be able to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Prada stripes hobo Napa leather
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 85250
> http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-black-nappa-leather-shoulder-bag/
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!



I wouldn't touch this particular style at all.  There's a LOT of very good fakes of this one and the photos aren't any help.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I wouldn't touch this particular style at all.  There's a LOT of very good fakes of this one and the photos aren't any help.




Thanks! I'll try to cancel the order and if I can't I'll take photos upon receipt and see if we can figure it out. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> I wouldn't touch this particular style at all.  There's a LOT of very good fakes of this one and the photos aren't any help.




Order canceled - thank you so much PP! I so appreciate your input here!


----------



## pasitmd1990

HI prada experts. Please help me authenticate this two PRADA nylon bag.
I got it from thrift store. It will be great if this two are real.
Thanks


----------



## pasitmd1990

More


----------



## Artio

WoW!!. they certainly look real from what i can see. Vintage Prada?


----------



## missfiggy

Artio said:


> WoW!!. they certainly look real from what i can see. Vintage Prada?



*Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**


NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Artio

missfiggy said:


> *Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting**
> 
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Sorry, this was Not an Authentication,  was merely srprised, that the finder found them at an Op shop,  :0 i will take note . thank you


----------



## nillacobain

missfiggy said:


> I think it's fake but Bratty is much better at these older styles - see if she chimes in with anything.



Thank you.

Batty can you chime in please? TIA


----------



## Farahm

Hello, I bought this bag from Rebelle and it is a prada
Saffiano black tote. The website is very famous and they have zero tolerance for fakes. But I just want to double check if the bag are authentic.
Here are some pictures:

www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/bjhgfcsphfmde

<a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/nmxocesrcxdfqd/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>


<a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/asvsfryagvxvr/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>

<a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/afksdjagodxmjw/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>

<a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/coceadhlqgeaut/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>

<a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/zbszigfujiopsg/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>


----------



## Farahm

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT

LÄNKTEXT


----------



## Louyasa

Hello. I've bought a bag and a friend now is telling that it's a fake. Can you help me in order to cancel the transaction if possible. Thanks a lot
Name Prada satchel
Link http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...rada/negro-bolso-de-cuero-prada-2657585.shtml


----------



## missfiggy

Farahm said:


> Hello, I bought this bag from Rebelle and it is a prada
> Saffiano black tote. The website is very famous and they have zero tolerance for fakes. But I just want to double check if the bag are authentic.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/bjhgfcsphfmde
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/nmxocesrcxdfqd/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/asvsfryagvxvr/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/afksdjagodxmjw/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/coceadhlqgeaut/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/zbszigfujiopsg/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>





Farahm said:


> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT
> 
> LÄNKTEXT




Unfortunately this one is absolutely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Louyasa said:


> Hello. I've bought a bag and a friend now is telling that it's a fake. Can you help me in order to cancel the transaction if possible. Thanks a lot
> Name Prada satchel
> Link http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...rada/negro-bolso-de-cuero-prada-2657585.shtml




From the limited photos it looks authentic to me.


----------



## Louyasa

missfiggy said:


> From the limited photos it looks authentic to me.



Thanks a lot for yor speed answer, what a relief.


----------



## Farahm

Thank you for your answer, i Can not Believe that the bag is fake because they are so famous. Of course I Believe you and what Can I do know? Do you think I Can return it?


----------



## Farahm

I called Rebelle and they told me to send photos of the bag and so I did. Their expert looked at the photos and they are confirming that the bag is authentic.
Missfiggy do you need more photos of the bag or are 100% sure. 
I really don't know what to do know. Can you please help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Farahm said:


> Hello, I bought this bag from Rebelle and it is a prada
> Saffiano black tote. The website is very famous and they have zero tolerance for fakes. But I just want to double check if the bag are authentic.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/bjhgfcsphfmde
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/nmxocesrcxdfqd/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/asvsfryagvxvr/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/afksdjagodxmjw/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/coceadhlqgeaut/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>
> 
> <a href='http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/zbszigfujiopsg/'>LÄNKTEXT</a>





Farahm said:


> Thank you for your answer, i Can not Believe that the bag is fake because they are so famous. Of course I Believe you and what Can I do know? Do you think I Can return it?





Farahm said:


> I called Rebelle and they told me to send photos of the bag and so I did. Their expert looked at the photos and they are confirming that the bag is authentic.
> Missfiggy do you need more photos of the bag or are 100% sure.
> I really don't know what to do know. Can you please help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance



These photos are completely inadequate to make a call on such a commonly faked bag. If you can send it back, send it back. Then buy one at a Prada boutique. That's the only way to be 110% certain you have an authentic bag.


----------



## Farahm

I completely understand you and really appreciate the help you give. I have decided to see what authenticate4u have to say about the bag, if it is a fake then the company must take it back and give me my money back. And if it is a real one then I will keep it


----------



## missfiggy

Farahm said:


> I called Rebelle and they told me to send photos of the bag and so I did. Their expert looked at the photos and they are confirming that the bag is authentic.
> Missfiggy do you need more photos of the bag or are 100% sure.
> I really don't know what to do know. Can you please help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Their experts are obviously not acquainted with the minute details which mark a superfake.  I am 100% sure.


----------



## traumamama

ekaterina7117 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please help me with this bag.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BN1874 Saffiano LUX Cammeo
> Listing Number:
> Seller ID:
> Links: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-lux-small-zip-satchel-13087012/
> Comments: I bought it and just received it. But the seller is located in China... And the "R" is not very curvy. This is my first Prada Bag..


Hi!  Did you ever find out if your Prada bag was authentic or not?  I just purchased a Chanel bag  from Co Co Sun's closet on Tradesy as well and was curious about your experience - thanks!


----------



## Farahm

I don't think that Rebelle returns it if it is not confirmed as fake. Because their experts have inspected it before they sent it to me in real life. Do you know another authenticator that have more experience in prada bags?

Thank you


----------



## Myra_dy

Hi! Can you please authenticate this prada bag. Im worried because the hardwares has no prada logo. TIA 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elxt564soibtm1e/AAAmwDQZpSE6NjYpcT9Fb8lWa?dl=0


----------



## Willowbarb

Farahm said:


> I don't think that Rebelle returns it if it is not confirmed as fake. Because their experts have inspected it before they sent it to me in real life. Do you know another authenticator that have more experience in prada bags?
> 
> Thank you



Where do you live? In the UK we have the absolute right so return something within 14 days of receipt, irrespective of its authenticity. You may have similar customer protection laws; have you checked? 

I can't help with authenticity questions; I'm not an expert.


----------



## Myra_dy

Myra_dy said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this prada bag. Im worried because the hardwares has no prada logo. TIA
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elxt564soibtm1e/AAAmwDQZpSE6NjYpcT9Fb8lWa?dl=0



Hi Missfiggy can you please please help me with this? Thank you so much


----------



## Bratty1919

Myra_dy said:


> Hi Missfiggy can you please please help me with this? Thank you so much



Older but 99% sure it's real


----------



## Myra_dy

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but 99% sure it's real



Thanks so much Bratty1919 &#128522;


----------



## Svrvh

Hi everyone and to our always reliable authticators! Im planning to get this WOC and hope before getting it, have it authenticated. The seller is reputable in LVs but in Pradas, i'm a bit nervous. It's a really good deal though.

Here's the link of photos 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/143533376@N05/

And the link of listing and seller ID

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFs7ZobioMt/

I am sorry it had to be on flickr I tried my hardest to upload all of them here in purse forum but I guess its too many

This is Prada Wallet on Chain in Peonia

I am hopeful about this item and I am very thankful to yhe authenticators who paid time to review the item. Thank you very much!

Very yours truly,
Sarah


----------



## Svrvh

Hi everyone and to our always reliable authticators! Im planning to get this WOC and hope before getting it, have it authenticated. The seller is reputable in LVs but in Pradas, i'm a bit nervous. It's a really good deal though.

Here's the link of photos 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/143533376@N05/

And the link of listing and seller ID

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFs7ZobioMt/

I am sorry it had to be on flickr I tried my hardest to upload all of them here in purse forum but I guess its too many

This is Prada Wallet on Chain in Peonia

I am hopeful about this item and I am very thankful to yhe authenticators who paid time to review the item. Thank you very much!


----------



## Stephg

I apologize if this shouldn't be posted here, but hoping someone can tell me if these sunglasses are authentic.

Prada Sunglasses SPR07P Tortoise Gradient
Listing number: 121994795709
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121994795709

Comments: I messaged seller and she said authentic but since I really am not sure and lots of people like to say authentic when something is a fake, I wanted to double check! I won the auction for pretty cheap, but don't want to waste any money if it's indeed a fake.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Svrvh

Svrvh said:


> Hi everyone and to our always reliable authticators! Im planning to get this WOC and hope before getting it, have it authenticated. The seller is reputable in LVs but in Pradas, i'm a bit nervous. It's a really good deal though.
> 
> Here's the link of photos
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/143533376@N05/
> 
> And the link of listing and seller ID
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFs7ZobioMt/
> 
> I am sorry it had to be on flickr I tried my hardest to upload all of them here in purse forum but I guess its too many
> 
> This is Prada Wallet on Chain in Peonia
> 
> I am hopeful about this item and I am very thankful to yhe authenticators who paid time to review the item. Thank you very much!



Hello i've added addittional and detailed photos in the flickr album. Really sorry I don't want to sound pushy but I don't know how to delete the double post I did previously.

I also forgot to put comments:

As seen in the photo the saffiano markings in the chain and zipper kinda fades or how do I call this, the saffiano marks kinda narrowed. I hope some could give comments. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Svrvh said:


> Hi everyone and to our always reliable authticators! Im planning to get this WOC and hope before getting it, have it authenticated. The seller is reputable in LVs but in Pradas, i'm a bit nervous. It's a really good deal though.
> 
> Here's the link of photos
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/143533376@N05/
> 
> And the link of listing and seller ID
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFs7ZobioMt/
> 
> I am sorry it had to be on flickr I tried my hardest to upload all of them here in purse forum but I guess its too many
> 
> This is Prada Wallet on Chain in Peonia
> 
> I am hopeful about this item and I am very thankful to yhe authenticators who paid time to review the item. Thank you very much!
> 
> Very yours truly,
> Sarah




I just wouldn't buy anything small like a wallet or a key or card holder, or even a phone holder, from anywhere except Prada.   I'm not saying that I think this is fake, but with all the smaller items it is absolutely impossible to authenticate just from photos, unless there is a real standout fake feature.  The smaller items are way too well faked nowadays and photos can never tell the whole story.


----------



## missfiggy

Stephg said:


> I apologize if this shouldn't be posted here, but hoping someone can tell me if these sunglasses are authentic.
> 
> Prada Sunglasses SPR07P Tortoise Gradient
> Listing number: 121994795709
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121994795709
> 
> Comments: I messaged seller and she said authentic but since I really am not sure and lots of people like to say authentic when something is a fake, I wanted to double check! I won the auction for pretty cheap, but don't want to waste any money if it's indeed a fake.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Sunnies go here please:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html

The rules here are to authenticate BEFORE bidding.  Feel free to post more photos when you receive the glasses.


----------



## missfiggy

Myra_dy said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this prada bag. Im worried because the hardwares has no prada logo. TIA
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elxt564soibtm1e/AAAmwDQZpSE6NjYpcT9Fb8lWa?dl=0





Myra_dy said:


> Hi Missfiggy can you please please help me with this? Thank you so much




It would be greatly appreciated if you read post #1 and used the CORRECT FORMAT.


----------



## Svrvh

missfiggy said:


> I just wouldn't buy anything small like a wallet or a key or card holder, or even a phone holder, from anywhere except Prada.   I'm not saying that I think this is fake, but with all the smaller items it is absolutely impossible to authenticate just from photos, unless there is a real standout fake feature.  The smaller items are way too well faked nowadays and photos can never tell the whole story.



Thanks for the reply missfiggy. Overall I like what I see and feel with the purse and how it smells. I think if you can comment on the fading of saffiano marks in the rope chain and zip pull if it's just normal? I actually bought the purse already before I read your comment &#128557;. But I can return it anytime once proven fake. Again, thanks for replying&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## candiholics

Hello, please kindly help authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance 

Item Name: PRADA LEDER TRAGE TASCHE BAG blau - APPLIKATIONEN! EDEL! LUXUS PUR! /AC200_B
Listing number: 311624089193
Seller ID: secondherzog
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311624089193?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: It was relisted after being sold.


----------



## ghh

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> This thread is a continuation of the previous Authenticate This Prada thread.
> 
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Please help me think this is fake, there is no white number tan inside the pocket:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
 Gerd Hazel Henriksen from Norway


----------



## ghh

Can someone help me to authenticate this Prada handbag, there is no white number tag inside:
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
Gerd


----------



## missfiggy

ghh said:


> Please help me think this is fake, there is no white number tan inside the pocket:
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
> Gerd Hazel Henriksen from Norway




It's fake but the white number tag has nothing to do with it being fake.  The white number tag has NOTHING to do with authenticity.

It would be greatly appreciated if you read post #1 and used the CORRECT FORMAT.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi ladies. Would like to ask for authentication of this bag? My friend is selling it for a low price. She said she bought it at a Prada store but I think I'm seeing some red flags (hopefully I'm wrong) can anyone help me pls..thank you!

Item: Prada Bn1792
Seller: Private seller
Images are provided below for your reference


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sookie888 said:


> Hi ladies. Would like to ask for authentication of this bag? My friend is selling it for a low price. She said she bought it at a Prada store but I think I'm seeing some red flags (hopefully I'm wrong) can anyone help me pls..thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada Bn1792
> Seller: Private seller
> Images are provided below for your reference




Need to see a lot more of the lining.


----------



## Sookie888

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see a lot more of the lining.



Hope these photos help. &#128522;


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sookie888 said:


> Hope these photos help. &#128522;




The lining on the inside of the bag.


----------



## poopsie

Sookie888 said:


> Hope these photos help. &#128522;




She needs pictures of the interior lining


----------



## bickyi

Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate the following for me? Between the auction pictures and my own photobucket photos, I think it shoud be adequate, but I am totally new to PRADA (usually in the LV forums), so if I am missing anything, please let me know! 
I would also appreciate it if anyone can tell me the official style names of these bags. Thank you in advance! 

#1 Item Name: Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Brown Lambskin Nylon Chain Shoulder Tote Bag / 5m120
Item #: 351729830263
Seller: eg-system
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...ion/01_Brown Lambskin Leather Nylon Chain Bag


#2 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Hand Bag / 5m301
Item #: 351738636711
Seller: eg-system
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic..._PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Squarish


#3 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag / 5m334
Item #: 371636850483
Seller: eg-system
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Bag


----------



## Nessadearest

Hello! I recently started getting into Prada bags and wallets. I just bought a beautiful,  black double zip saffiano,  size medium. I bought it from a reputable online consignment store from a lady who claims to have bought it years ago, when the saffiano double zip bags were first coming out. It didn't come with an authentication card,  but she did include a black silk, drawstring dustbag with Prada embroidered on a light gray /blue tag. 

My only question on this Prada purse is the leg of the "R". The leg of the "R" does not have a curve or notch (on the outside emblem ONLY). I have written to the lady who I purchased it from, and she has been promptly replying. 

She said the older Prada bags rarely had the notorious notched R. Since it's an older version,  few people are aware of the straight legged R. 

Is this true?

Also, the rest of the bag and the dust bag seem very high quality. The fabric isn't plastic-feeling or cheap feeling...it's nice heavy fabric with the word Prada all over, like genuine bags. The zippers are nice and heavy, and the zippers aren't hard to pull. The saffiano isn't fake feeling or "plasticy" .

Someone please help me! !!!!


https://www.instagram.com/p/BGQDuL9l60V/

Thanks!


----------



## starlv

Hi

Appreciate help to authenticate these bags. Thanks! 

Item Name: Prada Black Gaufre Rouched Nappa Leather bag
Item Number: 231918193841  
Seller ID: iixxmexxii 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918193841?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Prada Rubino Vernice Gaufre Rouched Patent Leather bag
Item Number: 231918266615  
Seller ID: iixxmexxii 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918266615?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MLOND

Hi there. Looking to authentic this purse. A friend of a friend is selling. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MLOND

More photos. Sorry new to this site.


----------



## MLOND

And more. Sorry can't get more than a few photos in one post.


----------



## MLOND

Last post. Thanks so much!


----------



## missfiggy

bickyi said:


> Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate the following for me? Between the auction pictures and my own photobucket photos, I think it shoud be adequate, but I am totally new to PRADA (usually in the LV forums), so if I am missing anything, please let me know!
> I would also appreciate it if anyone can tell me the official style names of these bags. Thank you in advance!
> 
> #1 Item Name: Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Brown Lambskin Nylon Chain Shoulder Tote Bag / 5m120
> Item #: 351729830263
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...ion/01_Brown Lambskin Leather Nylon Chain Bag
> 
> 
> #2 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Hand Bag / 5m301
> Item #: 351738636711
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic..._PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Squarish
> 
> 
> #3 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag / 5m334
> Item #: 371636850483
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Bag




You have purchased 3 very old styles which have been faked well for many years.  Nos 1 and 2 might be authentic but No 3 looks like an old fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Nessadearest said:


> Hello! I recently started getting into Prada bags and wallets. I just bought a beautiful,  black double zip saffiano,  size medium. I bought it from a reputable online consignment store from a lady who claims to have bought it years ago, when the saffiano double zip bags were first coming out. It didn't come with an authentication card,  but she did include a black silk, drawstring dustbag with Prada embroidered on a light gray /blue tag.
> 
> My only question on this Prada purse is the leg of the "R". The leg of the "R" does not have a curve or notch (on the outside emblem ONLY). I have written to the lady who I purchased it from, and she has been promptly replying.
> 
> She said the older Prada bags rarely had the notorious notched R. Since it's an older version,  few people are aware of the straight legged R.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Also, the rest of the bag and the dust bag seem very high quality. The fabric isn't plastic-feeling or cheap feeling...it's nice heavy fabric with the word Prada all over, like genuine bags. The zippers are nice and heavy, and the zippers aren't hard to pull. The saffiano isn't fake feeling or "plasticy" .
> 
> Someone please help me! !!!!
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGQDuL9l60V/
> 
> Thanks!



Ignore anything that anyone tells you about the letter "R".  Different styles, different seasons, different "R"s; as well as other different hallmarks.  The trick is in knowing which season carries which hallmarks.

The bag may be authentic - this earlier style was less well faked than the current crop of superfakes, however without actually handling it, it is impossible to be sure from the few photos supplied.


----------



## missfiggy

starlv said:


> Hi
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these bags. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Gaufre Rouched Nappa Leather bag
> Item Number: 231918193841
> Seller ID: iixxmexxii
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918193841?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Prada Rubino Vernice Gaufre Rouched Patent Leather bag
> Item Number: 231918266615
> Seller ID: iixxmexxii
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231918266615?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Both look to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

MLOND said:


> Hi there. Looking to authentic this purse. A friend of a friend is selling. Thanks for your help.





MLOND said:


> More photos. Sorry new to this site.





MLOND said:


> And more. Sorry can't get more than a few photos in one post.





MLOND said:


> Last post. Thanks so much!




Get a new friend - this bag is as fake as I've ever seen, and then some.


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate the following for me? Between the auction pictures and my own photobucket photos, I think it shoud be adequate, but I am totally new to PRADA (usually in the LV forums), so if I am missing anything, please let me know!
> I would also appreciate it if anyone can tell me the official style names of these bags. Thank you in advance!
> 
> #1 Item Name: Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Brown Lambskin Nylon Chain Shoulder Tote Bag / 5m120
> Item #: 351729830263
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...ion/01_Brown Lambskin Leather Nylon Chain Bag
> 
> 
> #2 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Hand Bag / 5m301
> Item #: 351738636711
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic..._PRADA Logo Plate Beige Leather Tote Squarish
> 
> 
> #3 Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag / 5m334
> Item #: 371636850483
> Seller: eg-system
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...PRADA Quilted Logo Plate Navy Nylon Chain Bag





missfiggy said:


> You have purchased 3 very old styles which have been faked well for many years.  Nos 1 and 2 might be authentic but No 3 looks like an old fake to me.




Oh no! Seriously??  I have purchased many LV items from this seller, which were all positively authenticated. I thought these would be safe bets, especially since 2 out of the 3 came with cards. Now I'm worried  You said 1 and 2 "MIGHT" be authentic....does that mean you have doubts about all three? How suspicious of these are you....say from a scale of 1-10? (lol, sorry if that's tough to answer, just trying to gauge how much trouble I'm in here.) Should I have them authenticated elsewhere? If so, which authentication service would you recommend for Prada? Or is there maybe a vintage Prada expert somewhere on this forum? I know when it comes to vintage, Papertiger is great with Gucci and Lee and Addy are great with LV.....is there a Prada vintage expert here? Any help would be much, much appreciated!!


----------



## Myra_dy

Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag. There is no serial number that's why I'm a bit hesitant. Hope you could help me. 
Thanks in advance 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elxt564soibtm1e/AAAmwDQZpSE6NjYpcT9Fb8lWa?dl=0


----------



## MLOND

Miss figgy - thank you for the quick reply.  Can I ask what about the purse I posted let you know it was fake.  Just trying to educate myself for the future as the R looked right (to me), so did the lining, the zipper type and the other hardware (everything I read online to look for).


Thanks again!!


----------



## emilybarrett

hi there! i would love some help with this bag if possible!

prada saffiano wallet on chain. Here is a link to all the pictures! thanks so much! 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhelBIUHpWRXVRVFk&usp=sharing


----------



## kateincali

Item Name: BR3724

Listing number: private sale

Comments: photos are my own. any help would be much appreciated. I thought it looked fine but then noticed it says "line with" instead of "lined with" on the card and started second guessing. (Maybe that's not unusual, but I can't find a card for comparison) TIA













Cont'd below


----------



## kateincali

.


----------



## missfiggy

Myra_dy said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag. There is no serial number that's why I'm a bit hesitant. Hope you could help me.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/elxt564soibtm1e/AAAmwDQZpSE6NjYpcT9Fb8lWa?dl=0




fake


----------



## missfiggy

MLOND said:


> Miss figgy - thank you for the quick reply.  Can I ask what about the purse I posted let you know it was fake.  Just trying to educate myself for the future as the R looked right (to me), so did the lining, the zipper type and the other hardware (everything I read online to look for).
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!



Sorry - we know that these pages are used by counterfeiters to make their fakes more realistic so we don't give out any hints and ask that others on this thread please follow this policy.


----------



## missfiggy

emilybarrett said:


> hi there! i would love some help with this bag if possible!
> 
> prada saffiano wallet on chain. Here is a link to all the pictures! thanks so much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhelBIUHpWRXVRVFk&usp=sharing




Impossible to determine just from photos.  Sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

faith_ann said:


> Item Name: BR3724
> 
> Listing number: private sale
> 
> Comments: photos are my own. any help would be much appreciated. I thought it looked fine but then noticed it says "line with" instead of "lined with" on the card and started second guessing. (Maybe that's not unusual, but I can't find a card for comparison) TIA
> 
> View attachment 3374976
> View attachment 3374977
> View attachment 3374978
> View attachment 3374979
> View attachment 3374980
> View attachment 3374981
> View attachment 3374982
> View attachment 3374983
> View attachment 3374985
> View attachment 3374987
> 
> 
> Cont'd below





faith_ann said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374988
> View attachment 3374989




Relax!!!  It's authentic.


----------



## kateincali

missfiggy said:


> Relax!!!  It's authentic.




Thank you so much [emoji253]


----------



## Bahareh89

Hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved Prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


----------



## Bahareh89

Bahareh89 said:


> Hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved Prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
,


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.
.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

.
.
.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.
.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

Bahareh89 said:


> Hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved Prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.
.


----------



## Bahareh89

bahareh89 said:


> hi loves i am maybe gonna buy a pree loved prada. What do u all think? Real? How much is it worth do you all think? Considering the wear? Want to upplode mre photos but it dosent work?


.
.
.
.


----------



## missfiggy

Bahareh89 said:


> .
> .
> .
> .



Probably authentic.  We don't give valuations.


----------



## Karrieeec

I cant seem to find much on this bag... 
please help authenticate
Thanks !!

Item Name: Genuine PRADA Lux Calf Double-Flap Satchel Bag, Nero (Black) 
Listing number: item#231959983160
Seller ID: b_f.saran
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231959983160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

Karrieeec said:


> I cant seem to find much on this bag...
> please help authenticate
> Thanks !!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine PRADA Lux Calf Double-Flap Satchel Bag, Nero (Black)
> Listing number: item#231959983160
> Seller ID: b_f.saran
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231959983160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Photos are inadequate for authentication.  Please read post #1.


----------



## Cassie728

Please help authenticate. Thanks
Item name: prada black leather handbag with shoulder strap
Listing number: 262471213760
Seller: kasia_oska85(533)
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262471213760?_mwBanner=1&from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0


----------



## ghh

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Prada handbag please?
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
Gerd from Norway


----------



## Prada Psycho

ghh said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Prada handbag please?
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
> Gerd from Norway





ghh said:


> Please help me think this is fake, there is no white number tan inside the pocket:
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VVdFQnZpUmtzTWhhMDA3THVJU1dyYUYwb3FKY21B
> Gerd Hazel Henriksen from Norway





missfiggy said:


> *It's fake* but the white number tag has nothing  to do with it being fake.  The white number tag has NOTHING to do with  authenticity.
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated if you read post #1 and used the CORRECT FORMAT.


.


----------



## Cassie728

Could anybody help to authenticate this prada bag.Thanks
Item name: prada black leather handbag with shoulder strap
Listing number: 262471213760
Seller: kasia_oska85(533)
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262471213760...appinstalled=0


----------



## missfiggy

Cassie728 said:


> Please help authenticate. Thanks
> Item name: prada black leather handbag with shoulder strap
> Listing number: 262471213760
> Seller: kasia_oska85(533)
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/262471213760?_mwBanner=1&from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0



Not enough photos but personally I WOULD NOT TOUCH THIS WITH A 40 FOOT BARGE POLE.  There's so many alarm bells ringing that I'm almost deafened just by looking at the photos.

Please do not multi post - it looks rude and pushy - we do not live here, but we attend to most requests in the order that they arrive.  Thank you.


----------



## lindagofnyc

I am loving this jute Prada bag on Ebay. Any thoughts on authenticity? Thanks! You guys have been so wonderfully kind and helpful in the past!


----------



## lindagofnyc

Sorry I meant to post this photo above


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help please [emoji5]

Item: saffiano and nylon satchel 
Seller: fashionphileoutlets
Item number:301973122576

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you!!


----------



## Myra_dy

missfiggy said:


> fake



Thanks so much missfiggy&#128522;


----------



## missfiggy

lindagofnyc said:


> View attachment 3376992
> 
> Sorry I meant to post this photo above



No red flags on this one.  It's not one I'm particularly familiar with but I can't see anything to arouse concern.


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help please [emoji5]
> 
> Item: saffiano and nylon satchel
> Seller: fashionphileoutlets
> Item number:301973122576
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Another one I've not seen many of but, once again, no red flags.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Another one I've not seen many of but, once again, no red flags.




Thanks so much missfiggy!! You are a gem! [emoji177]


----------



## lindagofnyc

Many thanks, Missfiggy! I can always count on you guys and your expertise!


----------



## Ninahhh

Hello! I was hoping to get some help authenticating a bag I had just purchased. I made sure to take as many pictures required, although I do not have pictures of the authenticity cards.

Item Name: Prada BN2541 Tessuto & Saffiano Tote
Link: https://www.depop.com/en/gaia74/shopping-bag-di-prada-nel
Comments: I purchased it because it was not accessible where I live.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/141892560@N03/

Thank-you for all your help!


----------



## edsltan

Hi authenticators! Pls. Authenticate this: 


Item Name: Red Prada Tote
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/edmonton/prada-bag-for-sale/1171749757
Comments: Here is her message in email: "Hi
I could come over to see the bag( I don't know if I can still have the authenticy card
You can authentic the bag at the purse forum
I have too many bags"


----------



## Mayann

Hi

Item: white gaufre prada.this is from a private seller so i cant provide link she sent me photos. The strap is already missing.


----------



## Mayann

Here are more pics,hope you can still authenticate despite the absence of link from seller.thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Ninahhh said:


> Hello! I was hoping to get some help authenticating a bag I had just purchased. I made sure to take as many pictures required, although I do not have pictures of the authenticity cards.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2541 Tessuto & Saffiano Tote
> Link: https://www.depop.com/en/gaia74/shopping-bag-di-prada-nel
> Comments: I purchased it because it was not accessible where I live.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/141892560@N03/
> 
> Thank-you for all your help!



It would be good to see the cards if possible, however, for now, I see no red flags.  There were a lot of these counterfeited and they were well counterfeited too, so any documentation could help confirm (or not) authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

edsltan said:


> Hi authenticators! Pls. Authenticate this:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Red Prada Tote
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/edmonton/prada-bag-for-sale/1171749757
> Comments: Here is her message in email: "Hi
> I could come over to see the bag( I don't know if I can still have the authenticy card
> You can *authentic the bag at the purse forum*
> I have too many bags"



Seller is dreaming if they think anyone could authenticate this from the sparse and woeful photos.


----------



## Ninahhh

missfiggy said:


> It would be good to see the cards if possible, however, for now, I see no red flags.  There were a lot of these counterfeited and they were well counterfeited too, so any documentation could help confirm (or not) authenticity.



Hello MissFiggy,

Thank you for your help! Unfortunately the owner doesn't have the cards anymore, she lost them,is there any other pictures you require? Or do you think (with all the evidence given) this bag is good to go. 

I appreciate your help a lot, you and PP do such a good thing here


----------



## missfiggy

Mayann said:


> Hi
> 
> Item: white gaufre prada.this is from a private seller so i cant provide link she sent me photos. The strap is already missing.





Mayann said:


> Here are more pics,hope you can still authenticate despite the absence of link from seller.thanks



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Ninahhh said:


> Hello MissFiggy,
> 
> Thank you for your help! Unfortunately the owner doesn't have the cards anymore, she lost them,is there any other pictures you require? Or do you think (with all the evidence given) this bag is good to go.
> 
> I appreciate your help a lot, you and PP do such a good thing here




Unfortunately without the cards I can only be about 50:50 on this one.  Whilst it looks authentic, the fakes in this style were quite excellent IIRC.


----------



## Mayann

Thanks Missfiggy!!!


----------



## Ninahhh

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately without the cards I can only be about 50:50 on this one.  Whilst it looks authentic, the fakes in this style were quite excellent IIRC.



No worries, thank you Missfiggy!


----------



## bickyi

Can you please take a look at the following? I know it is an older style, but your help will be very much appreciated...thank you! 

Item NameRADA Logo White Leather Handbag w/ Lock/Key/Clochette/Luggage Tag
Listing #:  112006418431
Seller: gosyoyama76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...THENTICATION/PRADA Logo White Leather Handbag
Comments: Looks like there is old brownish glue residue on some parts of the bag. Looks questionable...or is that normal for older bags?


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

Clearly on a very strong Prada kick here  would someone mind taking a peak at this? Thank you SO much!

Item: Prada satchel Nero
Seller: fashionphile
Item#:114755
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-satchel-nero-black-114755

Thank you again so much. I am so grateful for your help!


----------



## tayalese

Please help a gal out- Many Thanks! 


Item: PRADA ANICE SAFFIANO BLUE DOUBLE ZIP
Seller: pheobedolly
Item#: 201600407395
Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/201600407395


----------



## LovingAngelC

Hi I just bought a bag from Neiman Marcus and with all the fake bag. I was scared now too from buying bags anywhere. I bought the Prada gray double zip tote and I can't fine the "made in" anywhere . TIA


----------



## LovingAngelC

this is the front label


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the whole purse 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the inside doesn't say made in


----------



## LovingAngelC

and this is the bottom


----------



## missfiggy

bickyi said:


> Can you please take a look at the following? I know it is an older style, but your help will be very much appreciated...thank you!
> 
> Item NameRADA Logo White Leather Handbag w/ Lock/Key/Clochette/Luggage Tag
> Listing #:  112006418431
> Seller: gosyoyama76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...uhhyv64tcJn%2FcEWg51E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own photos: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bic...THENTICATION/PRADA Logo White Leather Handbag
> Comments: Looks like there is old brownish glue residue on some parts of the bag. Looks questionable...or is that normal for older bags?




It's an older style and appears to have been badly stored, but it looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Clearly on a very strong Prada kick here  would someone mind taking a peak at this? Thank you SO much!
> 
> Item: Prada satchel Nero
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:114755
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-satchel-nero-black-114755
> 
> Thank you again so much. I am so grateful for your help!




Photos aren't the best but it seems to be authentic from what I can see.


----------



## missfiggy

tayalese said:


> Please help a gal out- Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: PRADA ANICE SAFFIANO BLUE DOUBLE ZIP
> Seller: pheobedolly
> Item#: 201600407395
> Link: hhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/201600407395



Not enough photos but, from what little I can see, I am suspicious.


----------



## missfiggy

LovingAngelC said:


> Hi I just bought a bag from Neiman Marcus and with all the fake bag. I was scared now too from buying bags anywhere. I bought the Prada gray double zip tote and I can't fine the "made in" anywhere . TIA





LovingAngelC said:


> View attachment 3380782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the front label
> View attachment 3380783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole purse
> View attachment 3380786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside doesn't say made in




Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  I hate to say it but I will anyway...I think you are being just a teeny bit paranoid about this - you bought it from a reputable store which is an authorized Prada outlet.  The "Made in" tag might be extremely well hidden and to find it you might actually have to pull the whole lining out of the bag.  It's up to you whether you think it's worth doing as it might upset the way the lining lies when you try to stuff it all back into place.


----------



## bickyi

missfiggy said:


> It's an older style and appears to have been badly stored, but it looks authentic.



Thank you so much, missfiggy! :urock:


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't the best but it seems to be authentic from what I can see.




Thank you MissFiggy! I will take additional photos upon receipt, just in case [emoji4]. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Peach08

Hello ladies 
Could someone help me out with the authenticity of this bag? 

Item name: Prada Shopper? Not sure

Seller: local seller

No link

Comments: she mentioned it was purchased at Neimans 

But here are some images she has provided


----------



## LovingAngelC

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  I hate to say it but I will anyway...I think you are being just a teeny bit paranoid about this - you bought it from a reputable store which is an authorized Prada outlet.  The "Made in" tag might be extremely well hidden and to find it you might actually have to pull the whole lining out of the bag.  It's up to you whether you think it's worth doing as it might upset the way the lining lies when you try to stuff it all back into place.




Hi missfiggy thank you. I was just scared cause I read on the purse forum how some lady bought real Hand bag and return fake one to the stores. The sale associated didn't know and still sale them. Since this is my first I bought from the store I'm scared


----------



## missfiggy

For Peach08:  It looks like it's probably authentic.  Photos aren't really the best though.


Not sure I like this new format yet.


----------



## missfiggy

Missfiggy is travelling again.  Away for 5 - 6 weeks.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hello Please could you help me do you think this bag is authentic ? please do tell me if you need additional photos . you have no idea how much i appreciate your help


----------



## Peach08

missfiggy said:


> For Peach08:  It looks like it's probably authentic.  Photos aren't really the best though.
> 
> 
> Not sure I like this new format yet.



Thx! 
I apologize for the photo quality 
But thank you for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

xblackxstarx said:


> Hello Please could you help me do you think this bag is authentic ? please do tell me if you need additional photos . you have no idea how much i appreciate your help



Looks absolutely authentic and almost identical to one I sold a few months ago.


----------



## gakionna

Hello everyone!can somebody please help me with this prada backpack?thank you in advance!!!

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/gakionna/library/Prada Backpack


----------



## LovingAngelC

Hello please authenticate this bag for me that I bought. I can not fine the "made in" still. TIA.


----------



## LovingAngelC




----------



## xblackxstarx

missfiggy said:


> Looks absolutely authentic and almost identical to one I sold a few months ago.



Thank you ever so much missfiggy and thank you for replying so fast even with all the other bags you have been authenticating . i'm looking forward to making my first purchase at an actual prada store as this bag i'm just so in love with


----------



## fe1ixs

I bought my mom brand new prada saffiano lux from secondary market (not the official prada dealer) with a great deal price (about 40% off compare to original store price). Everything looks great and perfect except a couple stitches that off which I thought completely normal considering man made handcrafted. 

I did an exchange 1 time due to visible imperfection. I noticed the white number tag has the same number as the prior one but the Barcode on the authenticity card are different which is great.

If you can help me to identify this bag, I would really appreciated!

Model: Saffiano Lux Double Zip Medium Tote
Color : Nero
Model No: 1BA274

See the link to the pictures below:

Https://goo.gl/photos/HJAGATFKT4uhCMPk9


----------



## christita

Hello all,


Item Name: PRADA Spazzolato Saffiano Pyramid TopHandle Bag SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE
Listing number:222049677943
Seller ID: aaroncnguyen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222049677943?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Can someone please authenticate this Prada? I already purchased it but I'm having my doubts since he said he purchased it from Saks but had sticker price tags in the pockets. The white serial tag is in the pocket though.  Thank you!


----------



## lovelvgirl10

Hello I am considering buying this Prada large saffiano cuir from a seller on craigslist. I do not know must about Prada bags, and this will be my first purchase. Please let me know if you believe this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

fe1ixs said:


> I bought my mom brand new prada saffiano lux from secondary market (not the official prada dealer) with a great deal price (about 40% off compare to original store price). Everything looks great and perfect except a couple stitches that off which I thought completely normal considering man made handcrafted.
> 
> I did an exchange 1 time due to visible imperfection. I noticed the white number tag has the same number as the prior one but the Barcode on the authenticity card are different which is great.
> 
> If you can help me to identify this bag, I would really appreciated!
> 
> Model: Saffiano Lux Double Zip Medium Tote
> Color : Nero
> Model No: 1BA274
> 
> See the link to the pictures below:
> 
> Https://goo.gl/photos/HJAGATFKT4uhCMPk9



Sorry, it's fake


----------



## missfiggy

lovelvgirl10 said:


> Hello I am considering buying this Prada large saffiano cuir from a seller on craigslist. I do not know must about Prada bags, and this will be my first purchase. Please let me know if you believe this is authentic or not. Thank you in advance!



craigslist is POISON, full of vile fakes just like this one.


----------



## lovelvgirl10

Thanks so much missfiggy! saved me a huge headache!


----------



## fe1ixs

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, it's fake



thanks missfiggy for the quick reply! you are truly the expert. I'm returning the bag now. I would never imagine that this bag is fake. with my novice eyes, I couldn't tell anything wrong except for few stiches off. But when I compare the detail with the original, I can somehow tell the difference; not way off, that's why it was difficult to recognize. Looks like the bag replicator got much more advanced these days.

In the beginning, I was thought the authentic prada bag that are selling around in the secondary market is the imperfect version of prada bag. I imagined if the bag did not pass quality control by prada, it will be throw into 2nd market. I'm sure even if this is true, te original characteristics should remain the same.


----------



## missfiggy

fe1ixs said:


> thanks missfiggy for the quick reply! you are truly the expert. I'm returning the bag now. I would never imagine that this bag is fake. with my novice eyes, I couldn't tell anything wrong except for few stiches off. But when I compare the detail with the original, I can somehow tell the difference; not way off, that's why it was difficult to recognize. Looks like the bag replicator got much more advanced these days.
> 
> In the beginning,* I was thought the authentic prada bag that are selling around in the secondary market is the imperfect version of prada bag*. I imagined if the bag did not pass quality control by prada, it will be throw into 2nd market. I'm sure even if this is true, te original characteristics should remain the same.



There are NO imperfect Prada bags - anything which does not meet quality control standards is destroyed.  Prada does not sell "seconds" or "imperfects".  Counterfeits are now so sophisticated that it is almost impossible to tell the difference unless you are extremely experienced and know what to look for.


----------



## Addy

Hi PP and missf! Hope all is going smoothly in here for you!


----------



## luvLV27

Hello everyone,

Can I please have some help with a bag I got a while ago on eBay? I just recently attempted to carry it for c the first time and the detachable leather strap snap almost in half and the handles attached to the handbag split in the corners. Some areas worse than others. Plus should there be a made in tag in the bag other than the metal plate inside of the bag that? Not sure if I'm being paranoid but the bag does not smell or feel like anything like leather and I own many leather bags. Please help. Thanks in advance.

Item: Prada Black Napa Gaufre Leather Satchel

Seller: morrie1234

Item # 281965564123

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black-Napa-gaufre-leather-satchel-/281965564123?nma=true&si=1xbN0dGq0Nh25kEMWy0ar4fp04s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## LovingAngelC

Hi missfiggy I was wondering if u have a chance to look at the photos.. Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

luvLV27 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can I please have some help with a bag I got a while ago on eBay? I just recently attempted to carry it for c the first time and the detachable leather strap snap almost in half and the handles attached to the handbag split in the corners. Some areas worse than others. Plus should there be a made in tag in the bag other than the metal plate inside of the bag that? Not sure if I'm being paranoid but the bag does not smell or feel like anything like leather and I own many leather bags. Please help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Prada Black Napa Gaufre Leather Satchel
> 
> Seller: morrie1234
> 
> Item # 281965564123
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black-Napa-gaufre-leather-satchel-/281965564123?nma=true&si=1xbN0dGq0Nh25kEMWy0ar4fp04s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




The black bag is fake and so is the blue one in the other photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Addy said:


> Hi PP and missf! Hope all is going smoothly in here for you!



So far so good, now that I'm getting used to the new format, and learning how to use it properly.  Where is the logout button, or don't we need it any more?????????


----------



## missfiggy

Woot Woot

Back on 31 July 2016.


----------



## luvLV27

missfiggy said:


> The black bag is fake and so is the blue one in the other photos.


Thanks for your help. I felt something was off with it well a lot, but I thought I'd come here for some expert advice. Thanks a bunch missfiggy. Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me with this beauty?

Item: PRADA Glace Calf Twin Pocket Tote 123718

Seller: fashionphileoutlet

Item #
291793079560

Link:
http://www.ebay.it/itm/PRADA-Glace-...item43f0390d08:g:1YwAAOSw-4BXYVUP#ht_1640wt_0


----------



## christita

Hello missfiggy. 

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222049677943?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't the best but it seems to be authentic from what I can see.





amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Clearly on a very strong Prada kick here  would someone mind taking a peak at this? Thank you SO much!
> 
> Item: Prada satchel Nero
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:114755
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-satchel-nero-black-114755
> 
> Thank you again so much. I am so grateful for your help!



Hello msFiggy and Prada Psycho,

I hope all is well !

I received the bag today and it's lovely. The only odd thing is the top zipper teeth are gold colored, while the rest of the bag hardware is silver. It looks like it may have been silver and the color wore off with use? Lots of photos below and thank you SO much for your help 





















More photos to follow  thank you for any help
You might be able to provide.


----------



## amstevens714

Last of the photos 





















Thank you!!!!


----------



## miji

Pls advice whether this Prada bag is authentic.  Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Last of the photos
> 
> View attachment 3386351
> 
> View attachment 3386352
> 
> View attachment 3386353
> 
> View attachment 3386354
> 
> View attachment 3386355
> 
> View attachment 3386356
> 
> View attachment 3386357
> View attachment 3386358
> 
> View attachment 3386359
> 
> View attachment 3386360
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


It's authentic.  Hard to tell from the pics, but a lot of the bags from that season had two tone hardware, so I won't worry about the zipper.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic.  Hard to tell from the pics, but a lot of the bags from that season had two tone hardware, so I won't worry about the zipper.



Thank you so much Prada Pyscho! I really really appreciate the help and am so happy to hear this!! The two tone works for me, matches everything lol


----------



## chrstyle

Hello! I would really appreciate help on this one. TIA!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 301928873740
Seller ID: charissa65
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/301928873740?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
Comments: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3AJYgKfbuusdzRRbEJVdUVlRU0


----------



## Baqypsy

Hi guys, do you think this vintage Prada is authentic? The seller didnt post that many  pictures.

Item Name: Vintage black leather shoulder bag
Listing number: 122021223197
Seller ID: sdw50
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Vintage-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/122021223197?
Comments: This bag looks beautiful, I hope it's authentic


----------



## Prada Psycho

Baqypsy said:


> Hi guys, do you think this vintage Prada is authentic? The seller didnt post that many  pictures.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage black leather shoulder bag
> Listing number: 122021223197
> Seller ID: sdw50
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Vintage-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/122021223197?
> Comments: This bag looks beautiful, I hope it's authentic


The pictures are pretty pathetic, but since I have this exact bag (in much better condition), I'm thinking it's authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

chrstyle said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate help on this one. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 301928873740
> Seller ID: charissa65
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/301928873740?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> Comments: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3AJYgKfbuusdzRRbEJVdUVlRU0
> 
> View attachment 3387581
> View attachment 3387582
> View attachment 3387583
> View attachment 3387584
> View attachment 3387585
> View attachment 3387586
> View attachment 3387587



I'd like to see a few more photos of the lining from different angles, but this looks like it might be OK.


----------



## Peach08

missfiggy said:


> For Peach08:  It looks like it's probably authentic.  Photos aren't really the best though.
> 
> 
> Not sure I like this new format yet.



Could you possibly confirm authenticity for me? 

I finally got the bag 

The lining is all leather 
And the zipper pulls are full leather as well


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peach08 said:


> Could you possibly confirm authenticity for me?
> 
> I finally got the bag
> 
> The lining is all leather
> And the zipper pulls are full leather as well
> View attachment 3389182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389175
> View attachment 3389176
> View attachment 3389177
> View attachment 3389178
> View attachment 3389179
> View attachment 3389180




MissFiggy is on vacation, so I'll jump in on this one.  It's authentic. There's nothing that looks off at all to my eye.  Sure do miss those old Prada price points though. Sigh...


----------



## fleurdevienne

hello! I'm considering buying this Prada on Ebay but the seller told me that she has lost the authentic card and receipt so It would be really nice of you to confirm the authenticity for me!

Item Name: Genuine PRADA Black Saffiano Lux Tote Bag
Listing number: 262481086767
Seller ID: elite_listings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262481086767?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648

Would really appreciate your help thank you!


----------



## Peach08

Prada Psycho said:


> MissFiggy is on vacation, so I'll jump in on this one.  It's authentic. There's nothing that looks off at all to my eye.  Sure do miss those old Prada price points though. Sigh...



Thanks  

Indeed Prada prices seems to have climbed and continue to do so

Do you happen to know which year this bag is from


----------



## Prada Psycho

Peach08 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Indeed Prada prices seems to have climbed and continue to do so
> 
> Do you happen to know which year this bag is from


 My best guess would be between 2003-2006.  And that IS real leather inside the bag. That's when Prada actually cared about making a quality product vs. sticking unsuspecting customers with "pleather" lining.


----------



## Prada Psycho

fleurdevienne said:


> hello! I'm considering buying this Prada on Ebay but the seller told me that she has lost the authentic card and receipt so It would be really nice of you to confirm the authenticity for me!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine PRADA Black Saffiano Lux Tote Bag
> Listing number: 262481086767
> Seller ID: elite_listings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262481086767?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648
> 
> Would really appreciate your help thank you!


 

I don't authenticate these saffiano bags any longer unless it's very obviously a fake.  "Super Fakes" make it nearly impossible to authenticate these bags. You can always go through a paid authentication service.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> MissFiggy is on vacation, so I'll jump in on this one.  It's authentic. There's nothing that looks off at all to my eye.  Sure do miss those old Prada price points though. Sigh...



Seriously!! Amazing prices.


----------



## chrstyle

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see a few more photos of the lining from different angles, but this looks like it might be OK.



Thanks. Here's another shot of the lining.


----------



## vsky

Hello, could someone please advice whether this Prada bag is authentic? Thank you very much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

chrstyle said:


> Thanks. Here's another shot of the lining.
> View attachment 3389572


It has to be close up and in very, very sharp focus.


----------



## Peach08

Prada Psycho said:


> My best guess would be between 2003-2006.  And that IS real leather inside the bag. That's when Prada actually cared about making a quality product vs. sticking unsuspecting customers with "pleather" lining.



Exactly

I think that is what was throwing me off as all my newer pradas are not at all the same quality


----------



## bananners

Hi, could someone help me with authenticating this bag?
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Small Lux Black Tote BN1801
Listing number: 322149711840
Seller ID: awesomefinds555
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...hwBu7wVpY%2BlpDyxq7ek%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
The seller offers returns
Here are some photos:


----------



## bananners

bananners said:


> Hi, could someone help me with authenticating this bag?
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Small Lux Black Tote BN1801
> Listing number: 322149711840
> Seller ID: awesomefinds555
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Small-Lux-Black-Tote-BN1801-/322149711840?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=UJAtkYabhwBu7wVpY%2BlpDyxq7ek%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The seller offers returns
> Here are some photos:
> View attachment 3391287
> View attachment 3391288
> View attachment 3391289
> View attachment 3391290
> View attachment 3391291
> View attachment 3391292
> View attachment 3391293
> View attachment 3391294
> View attachment 3391295
> View attachment 3391296


Here are some more photos:




Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bananners said:


> Here are some more photos:
> View attachment 3391299
> View attachment 3391300
> View attachment 3391303
> 
> Thank you!


So fake it hurts.


----------



## joyceeoink

Hi I wanted to buy this backpack in eBay .this is exactly what I'm looking for.but there's a red flag on the logo inside the bag.the letter "R" looks weird to me.please I need help for authentication before I purchase purchase it.thanks so much! http://m.ebay.com/itm/272286836439


----------



## mocha.baby

Hello,
Can someone please advice me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!!!

BN1903
Item is not listed on eBay. 

More pics to come


----------



## mocha.baby




----------



## mocha.baby

Says made in China. Is that authentic? And the plastic link thing attached to handle?


----------



## Prada Psycho

mocha.baby said:


> View attachment 3391889
> View attachment 3391888
> View attachment 3391887
> View attachment 3391886
> View attachment 3391885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says made in China. Is that authentic? And the plastic link thing attached to handle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391884



It's authentic. Prada has been farming out work to China for years now.  The plastic gizmo looks like it had the price tag on it.


----------



## a.hippo

Hi all I'm very new to use this forum
Could you please help me to authenticate this Prada saffiano lux 25.
Thank you


----------



## bananners

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts.





Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Bratty1919

joyceeoink said:


> Hi I wanted to buy this backpack in eBay .this is exactly what I'm looking for.but there's a red flag on the logo inside the bag.the letter "R" looks weird to me.please I need help for authentication before I purchase purchase it.thanks so much! http://m.ebay.com/itm/272286836439



Please adhere to the format as Per Post #1


----------



## joyceeoink




----------



## joyceeoink

hi so I have the pics of the purse that I found in eBay.can someone help me?much appreciate


----------



## Bratty1919

joyceeoink said:


> View attachment 3392152
> View attachment 3392153
> View attachment 3392154
> View attachment 3392155
> View attachment 3392156
> View attachment 3392157




So far, so good - but I need to see much clearer interior pictures - with and without flash if possible?


----------



## vsky

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate this Prada bag? It's not from eBay. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!

Name: PRADA Bauletto Soft Calf Nero
Model: BN1903


----------



## imheavensent

Hi hope you can help me authenticate this bag sold outside ebay.

Item name: Prada Gaufre BN1336
Seller: bagsrus phoebe

Ty so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

imheavensent said:


> Hi hope you can help me authenticate this bag sold outside ebay.
> 
> Item name: Prada Gaufre BN1336
> Seller: bagsrus phoebe
> 
> Ty so much!


Clever that they put their copyright over so many of the authentication details.  No matter: it's fake.


----------



## joyceeoink

Bratty1919 said:


> So far, so good - but I need to see much clearer interior pictures - with and without flash if possible?


.        Thanks for the attention.sorry I don't have a better pic of it.these are the best one that I could get from eBay.i might gamble buying it anyway I can return it.everything looks great to my eyes.except how the letter "R" looks like.it looks a little bit odd.the seller claimed it was authenticated by caroldiva.


----------



## Prada Psycho

joyceeoink said:


> .        Thanks for the attention.sorry I don't have a better pic of it.these are the best one that I could get from eBay.i might gamble buying it anyway I can return it.everything looks great to my eyes.except how the letter "R" looks like.it looks a little bit odd.the *seller claimed it was authenticated by caroldiva*.




That's reason enough not to touch it.  Carol is (or was) good with LV, but she's never been any good with Prada when it comes to authentications.


----------



## joyceeoink

Appreciate it! Better safe than sorry !


----------



## joyceeoink

Hi guys! Here's a 3 Prada backpack nylon logo.these signs are located inside the backpack attached to the pockets . 1st picture on the top is my current backpack bought at Prada store.2nd and 3rd picture I've seen it at eBay which I'm considering of buying it.does any of the pics 2 and 3 can convince you that they are real? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3393431


----------



## Vain Jane

Black Galleria City Calf Bag
182184378953
buyluxitalia
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182184378...1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId
Any help appreciated in using t his site...thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

joyceeoink said:


> Hi guys! Here's a 3 Prada backpack nylon logo.these signs are located inside the backpack attached to the pockets . 1st picture on the top is my current backpack bought at Prada store.2nd and 3rd picture I've seen it at eBay which I'm considering of buying it.does any of the pics 2 and 3 can convince you that they are real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393431



Your link comes up dead. Also, please read page one, post one of this thread and provide all information required.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vain Jane said:


> Black Galleria City Calf Bag
> 182184378953
> buyluxitalia
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182184378953?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId
> Any help appreciated in using t his site...thanks


 Photos are woefully inadequate to authenticate. That said, what is showing looks promising.


----------



## joyceeoink

Oooops my bad.heres a more elaborated photos....Prada Black Vela Sport Backpack


----------



## Darcy4046

Hi all, 

Can you please authenticate either of these bags?  Very very much appreciated!  

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ather-Double-Bag-1BG775/12049507/product.html

http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-medium-double-bag-nero-black-mughetto-130856


----------



## candiholics

Hi, please kindly help me look at this one. I have no expereince with prada, except a wallet. 

Item Name:  Prada Soft Calf Leather Tote Handbag Mushroom Grey (Argilla) BN2477
Listing number: 162118970721
Seller ID:  gadgetgirlgeek63
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162118970721?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

candiholics said:


> Hi, please kindly help me look at this one. I have no expereince with prada, except a wallet.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Soft Calf Leather Tote Handbag Mushroom Grey (Argilla) BN2477
> Listing number: 162118970721
> Seller ID:  gadgetgirlgeek63
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162118970721?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you


Looks fine.


----------



## candiholics

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.



Wow that was so fast! Thank you.


----------



## Ayay123

Good evening,

Please kindly help me look at this one. 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Tote BN2775 in Bluette
Listing number: 252447004516
Seller ID: lovesarara
Link: Here
Comments: I have different type of saffiano, but the dust bag is satin, also the box for this listing is a bit different from what I have. Below are additional pictures:
Lining inside box





Close up




Misc





Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ayay123 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Please kindly help me look at this one.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Tote BN2775 in Bluette
> Listing number: 252447004516
> Seller ID: lovesarara
> Link: Here
> Comments: I have different type of saffiano, but the dust bag is satin, also the box for this listing is a bit different from what I have. Below are additional pictures:
> Lining inside box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


The photos aren't good enough to call it, but there are some things I'm seeing that raise my eyebrows.  I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Ayay123

@prada Physco, Thank you!


----------



## shopgirl560

Is this Prada authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262504158935?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Versaille

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Long Wallet With Chain
Listing number: 301999845961
Seller ID: litfi_jessi
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301999845961?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: hi there! i would like to know if this item is authentic?


----------



## Bratty1919

shopgirl560 said:


> Is this Prada authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/262504158935?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please use the format as Per Post #1


----------



## chrstyle

Prada Psycho said:


> It has to be close up and in very, very sharp focus.











Thanks again


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Hello everyone, i really need your help with this one. The bag looks a little off to me. Im not an expert and I dont know Prada well, but really hope you can help me out.
Thank you

Item Name: prada bag 
Listing number:122025689824
Seller ID: roz9990_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122025689824?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: purchased on ebay. Additional pictures attached. Thank you


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Additional pictures


----------



## travelluver

Not sure if this is authentic - purchased on eBay and just received- need expert assistance, thanks in advance !!  PS - no white tag in bag that I can located though I read it is not always present in messenger bags?  Am not versed enough -


----------



## Prada Psycho

NYCNYCNYC said:


> Additional pictures


So very, very fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Not sure if this is authentic - purchased on eBay and just received- need expert assistance, thanks in advance !!  PS - no white tag in bag that I can located though I read it is not always present in messenger bags?  Am not versed enough -


Also so very, very fake.


----------



## Versaille

I think my post was missed, can I get this authenticated please? 



Versaille said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Long Wallet With Chain
> Listing number: 301999845961
> Seller ID: litfi_jessi
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301999845961?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: hi there! i would like to know if this item is authentic?


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> Also so very, very fake.


Thank you so much for your quick reply, Prada Psycho!


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Prada Psycho said:


> Also so very, very fake.



I had a feeling it was. Thanks so much for your help, i will start my return case asap.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Cuir Tote BN2775 in Bluette Near New Melbourne
Listing number: 252447004516
Seller ID: lovesarara
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252447004516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I would like to know if this item is authentic.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Item Name: Prada Bag
Listing number: 182193092623
Seller ID: panameragt12
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182193092623?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I would like to know if this item is authentic.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Item Name: Prada bag handbag Vitter Dino VITELLO DAINO 2-way convertible bag BR4992 -nero
Listing number: 272275029959
Seller ID: onlineshoppingpamore
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-bag-ha...029959?hash=item3f64db3fc7:g:z4MAAOSwcL5XNdmA
Comments: I would like to know if this item is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jellibelligirl said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Cuir Tote BN2775 in Bluette Near New Melbourne
> Listing number: 252447004516
> Seller ID: lovesarara
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252447004516?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I would like to know if this item is authentic.


This has already been commented on.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Prada Psycho said:


> This has already been commented on.


 Oops. Thanks, I saw the previous comment just now. 

Any feedback on the two other bags I posted?


----------



## StaceyRN2016

Item Name Prada Perforated Tote?
Listing number:N/A- Local Person
Seller ID:7/R is what is on the white tag
Link:
http://s23.photobucket.com/user/Skinstyle/library/Prada Purse
Comments: Unsure as i can not locate this exact bag online.  Any info would be great! Thanks again!


----------



## StaceyRN2016

StaceyRN2016 said:


> Item Name Prada Perforated Tote?
> Listing number:N/A- Local Person
> Seller ID:7/R is what is on the white tag
> Link:
> http://s23.photobucket.com/user/Skinstyle/library/Prada Purse
> Comments: Unsure as i can not locate this exact bag online.  Any info would be great! Thanks again!



Here is the card that came with it.


----------



## mrsadrienneg

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Vela Back pack
Listing number: 322153680226
Seller ID: verukabear
Link: http://r.ebay.com/MhsNIQ
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## veropagliaro

Hi! Someone can verify the authenticity of this prada handbags? Thank you so much


----------



## LilMissCutie

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222175726601?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Listing number: 222175726601

Seller: blackboardm 

Item name:  Prada blue crocodile bowler


----------



## Bratty1919

LilMissCutie said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222175726601?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Listing number: 222175726601
> 
> Seller: blackboardm
> 
> Item name:  Prada blue crocodile bowler



This listing has ended. Are you the winning bidder?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Yes I am


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bratty1919 said:


> This listing has ended. Are you the winning bidder?


Yes I am


----------



## iheartroma

Hi - can you authenticate this Prada please. The last two pics are of the lining of the bag (bag is turned inside out). The back of the zipper reads LAMPO. I don't have authenticity card or dust cover.


----------



## Terra Mck

Item Name: 100% Authentic New Black Prada Daino Nero Large Tote Satchel Handbag Orig $1600+
Listing number: 291810084744
Seller ID: heiresslove
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...084744?hash=item43f13c8788:g:rBMAAOSwZ1BXeogm


----------



## Bratty1919

LilMissCutie said:


> Yes I am



Please feel free to post pictures after you've received it


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bratty1919 said:


> Please feel free to post pictures after you've received it




Will do, I'm hoping its authentic. Which I think it is.


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Prada Psycho said:


> So very, very fake.



I was wondering if you ladies/gentelmen know how to deal with ebay. The bag is fake, which Prada Psycho confirmed, and after further reaserch I have absolutely no doubt about. I sent clear comparision to ebay - showed pictures of the bag i received and what authentic bags look like, and explanation why it's fake. Turns out that ebay accepts only proof from: - law enforcement or manufacturer/retail stores. (Credible 3rd party experts for cross boarded trade only).
I know prada wont provide this kind of proof. Is my only option left to go to the police and file police report against the seller? She won't accept the return, and still claims the item is real, although she confirmed she's not the original owner.


----------



## Prada Psycho

NYCNYCNYC said:


> I was wondering if you ladies/gentelmen know how to deal with ebay. The bag is fake, which Prada Psycho confirmed, and after further reaserch I have absolutely no doubt about. I sent clear comparision to ebay - showed pictures of the bag i received and what authentic bags look like, and explanation why it's fake. Turns out that ebay accepts only proof from: - law enforcement or manufacturer/retail stores. (Credible 3rd party experts for cross boarded trade only).
> I know prada wont provide this kind of proof. Is my only option left to go to the police and file police report against the seller? She won't accept the return, and still claims the item is real, although she confirmed she's not the original owner.


File a dispute/claim with your credit card company. Assuming you paid with a credit card.
PS: Keep an eye on the closed listing. It should disappear in the next few days, which will make getting a refund much easier.
PPS: Who told you that eBay only accepts proof from those sources?  None of them would have a clue what a fake bag looks like, except Prada (the headquarters) in Milan in this case. Authentication is something done only by expert authenticators.


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Prada Psycho said:


> File a dispute/claim with your credit card company. Assuming you paid with a credit card.
> PS: Keep an eye on the closed listing. It should disappear in the next few days, which will make getting a refund much easier.
> PPS: Who told you that eBay only accepts proof from those sources?  None of them would have a clue what a fake bag looks like, except Prada (the headquarters) in Milan in this case. Authentication is something done only by expert authenticators.




Thank you for getting back to me. I received an email from ebay last night stating that the case is on hold, and i have 5 days to provide them with proof why i believe the bag is fake, and they only accept proof from the sources i mentioned (law enforcement or manufacturer/retailer). But i called ebay this morning, and after the representative checked the case, she closed it in my favor, and issued a return label. So now i have to return the item to the seller and i should get my money back when they receive it. I just hope she wont relist it. Now, after a little research, i see how very fake that bag is. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## oladushki

Dear authenticators, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you:

Item name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Tote Bag Black/Mughetto Pink Large Exc!
Item number: 291814930871 
Seller: resalecandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291814930871?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: Prada tote
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-deerskin-shoulder-bag-nero-black-103289
Notes: I bought this and want to double check authenticity. There is no made in tag?  Thanks!


----------



## isotrex

Hi authenticators,
Please let me know if this bag is authentic or not. Thanks so much!

Authenticate This Prada *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*


----------



## oladushki

Never mind on this one, the auction ended. 



oladushki said:


> Dear authenticators, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you:
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Tote Bag Black/Mughetto Pink Large Exc!
> Item number: 291814930871
> Seller: resalecandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291814930871?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oladushki

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Double Bag 1BG756
Seller: Overstock.com 
ITEM# 18919321 
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ather-Double-Bag-1BG756/12049467/product.html 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wutevz101

Please let me know if this Prada V136 backpack from a private seller is authentic!  Photos are attached.


----------



## Sarah Allkins

Hi Girls,

Sorry if I am going about this all wrong (I am new to this site!).  I have been given a Prada bag by a relative.  She said it was vintage but genuine.  How do I tell if it is genuine?  I can't see any serial numbers (like I have on my Louis Vuitton and Gucci) and I've had no luck when 'googling' either.  Any little nuggets of information you may have will be extremely useful!  Thank you


----------



## Carol Chan

I received an estates of bags from my aunt, she has tons of authentic items, but these Prada looks iffy to me, would appreciate if you ladies can help me to identify if they are fakes. 4 bags in total, I'll post each bag as a separate reply to avoid confusion. Thanks a bunch!! 

CC

Bag #1, satin/nylonbrown with flower, no sure of bag name.


----------



## Carol Chan

Bag #2, black leather crossbody, no card

Thanks,
CC


----------



## Carol Chan

Bag #3, black nylon crossbody, small size, no lining, no card

Thanks,
CC


----------



## Carol Chan

Bag #4, black leather with gold details, no card

Thanks a bunch!
CC


----------



## Carol Chan

Bag #4, calf leather, no card. Is there such Prada without the "full" logo at front of the bag??

Thanks a bunch!
CC


----------



## Mandy877

Item name: Prada Saffiano leather wallet-as new with receipt. Authentic or $ back

Listing number: 152160693274

Seller ID: fuchbi047
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/152160693274?_mwBanner=1

Comments: I just bought it but the more I look at it the more unsure I am! I don't have it with me yet but she doesn't have the authenticity cards anymore so I'm a bit worried. Please help! Thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello ladies. 
I was wondering if I would be able to post photos of a Prada bag I bought many moons ago on eBay for authentication. I don't have any info on the bag and since it's about 5 years ago I no longer have the link. (There is no controllo card.). Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Gnh

hi! i hope you can help me authenticate this prada. seller said it came from japan lot auction.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Ladies/Gents:  I was wondering if this bag can be Authentucated.
Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Messenger Shoukder Bag (?)
Seller: no longer have info
Item #: no longer have info
History:  I bought this bag about 5 years ago on eBay. It does not have a controllo card.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry I'm having issues uploading images 
It's saying the files are too large.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Another photo.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry about this. Having problems.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Another photo. (I can't see to upload all the photos together). So sorry.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gnh said:


> hi! i hope you can help me authenticate this prada. seller said it came from japan lot auction.


Fake. Those usually are unless you get them in a Prada boutique.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello,

Please kindly authenticate. Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Small Prada Saffiano Bag

Listing number: not available

Seller ID: instagram account rb2_luxuryresale

Link: https://instagram.com/p/BFdDSeoxu-M/

Comments: Seller said the owner lost the cards and there is no number tag inside the bag.


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Hi ) Recently purchased this bag and would liketo find out if it is authentic or not? 

Thanks 
I have no idea of the name of it sorrybut I wiil try to post clear pics!\


----------



## niyer89

Hi, would some please be able to authenticate this bag for me. It is
Item name: Authentic Prada – Smeraldo (Forest Green) Oro Wallet on Chain WOC

Listing number: not available

Seller ID: PinkHangerCloset

Link: http://pinkhanger.tictail.com/produ...orest-green-oro-wallet-on-chain-woc-used-once


----------



## niyer89

Hi, would some please be able to authenticate this bag for me. It is
Item name: Authentic Prada – Smeraldo (Forest Green) Oro Wallet on Chain WOC

Listing number: not available

Seller ID: PinkHangerCloset

Link: http://pinkhanger.tictail.com/produ...orest-green-oro-wallet-on-chain-woc-used-once


----------



## Ptoun

Item Name: Prada Black Tessuto Gauffre Nylon Ruched Bag BN1407
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: I bought this bag and would like to check the authenticity. Thank you very much.


----------



## Frost1

Hi,
Could someone please be so kind and help me authenticate this green tessuto bag that ends soon on ebay?

*Item Name:* Authentic Prada Tessuto Nylon & Leather Messenger Crossbody Bag *

Listing number: *282107343066

*Seller ID: * addictomysoul92

*Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...6a86ae3&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=182209254414

*Comments:*
I don´t know which model this bag is. It has a combination of the fabric logo lining with the leather nameplate. And I red  that only the Gaufre has the fabric logo lining and leather nameplate. Has RIRI-zippers. A previous buyer said that the item they bought was shipped from China. I have tried to look at the R and tone of the hardware, but I am new to this, so hope you can help me out 

Thank you very much in advance, your expertise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fikaccnut

Hello! Long time lurker here [emoji5]️ I was hoping someone could be so kind as to help me out with this. I'm having an awfully tough time finding comparison photos of this exact wallet to look at, which I'm hoping is not a red flag!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Tri-Fold Wallet
Listing number: Tradesy item 17268010
Seller ID: Jessica P
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/prada-prada-black-textured-saffiano-wallet-17268010/
Comments: She didn't list many photos, below are extras. Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## Van21

Dear authenticators, please help me out.
Item name: Prada nylon shopping tote
	

		
			
		

		
	





Item number: nil
Comment: My friend gave this bag to me together with a dust bag without any care card. I did notice that the handle leather is very hard to adjust and there is a slight damage and discoloration on the leather too. i didn't own a branded bag before so i have no idea.  could someone please check the authenticity for me.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Van21

More Photo
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3420994


----------



## Kaylee_candy

Hi, looking at purchasing this bad locally, could I please get help to authenticate it? Thanks 
Sorry I cannot add links as it is not listed online


----------



## emilybarrett

Hello,
I would love it if you could help authenticate this for me if possible. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip Bag

Listing number: not available

Seller ID: n/a

Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_EQ42d5zDQhMV9KcV9Kb0NLb0k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ccbaggirl89

if someone could help me out, please. i don't own any prada (yet) so i don't know what to look for. thank you.

Item Name: Prada Ostrich Shoulder Bag
Listing number: Item Number: MAL2838195395
Seller ID: Artea
Link: http://www.malleries.com/prada-genuineostrich-shoulder-bagclutch-i-195395-s-2838.html


----------



## Hafs

Hello, I just recently bought this from a private seller and I would be much obliged if it could be authenticated by those with the know how, the seller offers refund if authenticity is questioned.


----------



## lolalee

Please help, I really appreciate it 

Item Name: Prada Lux Bauletto Tote
Listing number:
121970091879
Seller ID: snufflepagus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121970091879?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

Here are some additional photos


----------



## lolalee

Even more pic:


----------



## Wtgrace

Hi there, could someone please authenticate  this Prada dettagli, much appreciated


----------



## toothsculptor

Hello all. I've got an offer from a private seller about this Prada Bag. She doesn't have any ebay/website page, hence I can't provide several key points below. What I'm asking is what is the name/style of this bag? Anyone who knows please answer. Your help is really appreciated.

Item Name: I have no idea.
Listing Number: Private seller
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: -
Comments: I don't think this is real, but I was wondering what is the name/style of this bag.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi!

Would someone mind taking a peak at this for me?

Item: Prada satchel
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 126260
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-shoulder-bag-cenere-126260

Thank you so much!!


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello,
I am a newbie here, and I think I just posted this in the wrong thread (identify) but clearly this is the right thread.
Sorry about that. Rookie mistake 

Anyway, would someone please authenticate this Prada bag?

Thank you so much

Item : Prada messenger bag
Seller : eBay/boom2hanten (http://www.ebay.com/usr/boom2hanten?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...727913?hash=item41aefd9269:g:w8UAAOSw-4BXaPt-


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hi, I'm looking into getting a Prada purse/wallet. The photos were provided to me from the seller but I can't tell if it's a real Prada or not. The P of Prada seems to be crooked and the ink on the dustbag is a bit fuzzy. Don't know if that means anything. Hopefully someone can help authenticate this for me. Thanks!


----------



## oahctrec

Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
Listing Number: 272329585941
Seller ID: love-designer-bags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PRADA-S...585941?hash=item3f681bb515:g:jCUAAOSwaB5XkCMJ

Comments: Also on Tradesy (where I saw it first) - https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-new-saffiano-leather-tote-bag-camel-red-18357544/


----------



## Prada Psycho

oahctrec said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
> Listing Number: 272329585941
> Seller ID: love-designer-bags
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-PRADA-S...585941?hash=item3f681bb515:g:jCUAAOSwaB5XkCMJ
> 
> Comments: Also on Tradesy (where I saw it first) - https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-new-saffiano-leather-tote-bag-camel-red-18357544/


Fakes both.


----------



## vintage1972

Hello. please can you authenticate the following
*Genuine Prada nylon cross body bag, adjustable strap, black*

272325134759
Amber1971
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-P...134759?hash=item3f67d7c9a7:g:PmYAAOSwbsBXnL8N
Thanks for your help


----------



## missfiggy

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi, I'm looking into getting a Prada purse/wallet. The photos were provided to me from the seller but I can't tell if it's a real Prada or not. The P of Prada seems to be crooked and the ink on the dustbag is a bit fuzzy. Don't know if that means anything. Hopefully someone can help authenticate this for me. Thanks!


Very suspicious of this one - save your $$ and buy direct from Prada.


----------



## oahctrec

Prada Psycho said:


> Fakes both.


Thanks!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators-

May I ask for your help on this Prada shoulder bag?

Item: black vitello daino leather Prada 
Seller: fashionphile
Item number:302026450340
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vitel...%2Bh79ekrz48kvvIFpxag%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!





















Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators-
> 
> May I ask for your help on this Prada shoulder bag?
> 
> Item: black vitello daino leather Prada
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item number:302026450340
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vitello-Daino-Shoulder-Bag-Nero-Black-131183-/302026450340?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=DAkpzxBG%2Bh79ekrz48kvvIFpxag%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Thank you!!



OH NICE....VERY VERY NICE.  This one is definitely authentic and what a keeper!!!!


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> OH NICE....VERY VERY NICE.  This one is definitely authentic and what a keeper!!!!



Oh wow! Such kind words from someone I regard so highly, thank you thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Van21

Dear authenticators-
I am scare that it's fake. Please help me dear authenticators. 
Item: black Prada Tessuto saffian nylon shopping tote 
Seller: nil
Item number: BR4253
Link:https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B98-Qgva0Wd5QlhvOE5CdzBCQ2c

Thank you so much if you can help!


----------



## missfiggy

Van21 said:


> Dear authenticators-
> I am scare that it's fake. Please help me dear authenticators.
> Item: black Prada Tessuto saffian nylon shopping tote
> Seller: nil
> Item number: BR4253
> Link:https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B98-Qgva0Wd5QlhvOE5CdzBCQ2c
> 
> Thank you so much if you can help!



Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate this style just from photos.


----------



## poopsie

May I please get an opinion on this tote? 
Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232036716088?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller: brand_jfa
item: 232036716088


----------



## Van21

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate this style just from photos.



 i have a feeling that its fake. thank you for replying


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> May I please get an opinion on this tote?
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232036716088?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: brand_jfa
> item: 232036716088


It's a stinker!!!  Fake.


----------



## Feisty_Fashionista

Hello! I hope it is ok to post here, I own a consignment shop and would like to authenticate a Prada purse before I put it out for sale (I won't sell fakes!). I'm not sure of the exact name of the bag style, but it is a medium sized shoulder bag.
Front of Bag



Front of Cards



Back of Cards



Prada Logo on Front of Bag



Prada Logo Inside of Bag



Inner Lining



Inner Number Tag



Hardware












Handle Attatchment


----------



## missfiggy

Feisty_Fashionista said:


> Hello! I hope it is ok to post here, I own a consignment shop and would like to authenticate a Prada purse before I put it out for sale (I won't sell fakes!). I'm not sure of the exact name of the bag style, but it is a medium sized shoulder bag.
> Front of Bag
> Front of Cards
> Back of Cards
> Prada Logo on Front of Bag
> Prada Logo Inside of Bag
> Inner Lining
> Inner Number Tag
> Hardware
> Handle Attatchment



As you are a commercial entity, either you, or the purse's owner, will need to contact an authorized authentication agency, and pay their fee, for a letter of authenticity.  This forum is purely for *opinions* on authenticity for buyers.  The opinions hold no legal standing in any authentication dispute, therefore we do not authenticate for sellers.


----------



## hannyd168

Dear Authenticators Expert Ladies, I would like to know if this bag is authentic? Many thanks in advance 
Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Crossbody (messenger) 
Listing number: 262560477368
Seller ID: rossteveros(192 )
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-BLACK-TESSUTO-NYLON-CROSSBODY-TRAVEL-HANDBAG-EUC-/262560477368?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=n31bXfbTt%2B%2FSyElVTHa8zZdzoKU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: No card or dust bag. (not familiar with the messenger style or year editions) the bag is pretty clean and hardly use conditions.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

missfiggy said:


> Very suspicious of this one - save your $$ and buy direct from Prada.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## hannyd168

Jacquard without flash and with flash (captured) if you need more pictures please let me know, many many thanks in advance.


----------



## meg30

Item BN1902
Seller  Private seller

This was apparently brought by the seller from an outlet store in Paris. I'm particularly skeptical of the zipper pull not having any brand and the missing "made in" tag inside the bag ( though i read that some bags dont have the made in tag as well except for the white code tag) I hope someone could help me out. Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

meg30 said:


> View attachment 3440255
> View attachment 3440257
> View attachment 3440262
> View attachment 3440264
> View attachment 3440265
> View attachment 3440266
> View attachment 3440267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item BN1902
> Seller  Private seller
> 
> This was apparently brought by the seller from an outlet store in Paris. I'm particularly skeptical of the zipper pull not having any brand and the missing "made in" tag inside the bag ( though i read that some bags dont have the made in tag as well except for the white code tag) I hope someone could help me out. Thanks



Link to sale please, also a much clearer photo of the whole bag.


----------



## meg30

missfiggy said:


> Link to sale please, also a much clearer photo of the whole bag.





missfiggy said:


> Link to sale please, also a much clearer photo of the whole bag.


----------



## meg30

meg30 said:


> View attachment 3440316



Im sorry but i dont have a link to the sale. I was just been told that its from an outlet store. Please let me know shall there be a particular part of the bag that you wish to see, thanks


----------



## meg30

missfiggy said:


> Link to sale please, also a much clearer photo of the whole bag.



These pictures were taken from the sellers instagram acct


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, can u check this pls. Its preowned by the seller. 
Thank you!  

Item: Prada Nylon Backpack
Seller: Len
Listing no: 108623029
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/108623029/authentic-prada-backpack/282ae5847c


----------



## AtomicLush

meg30 said:


> These pictures were taken from the sellers instagram acct



That's a Prada outlet store. So I would imagine those are real, as long as that seller is selling you the bag direct from the store.


----------



## nfarias

Hi! Could anyone help me authenticate this Prada handbag please? Thank You!
Item Name: Prada Nylon Vela Tote Nero Black
Condition: Very Good
Listing Number: #122617
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nylon-vela-tote-nero-black-122617
Comments: I recently bought this bag!


----------



## purple37

Hi there, can an expert please help me authenticate this Prada? Thank you in advance for your time and effort. i appreciate it!

Item Name: Used* Women Bag/Purse PRADA 2way bag B2756T Bag/Purse Z1M
Listing number:  191944419506
Seller ID: ikjapanstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191944419506?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*


----------



## missfiggy

meg30 said:


> Im sorry but i dont have a link to the sale. I was just been told that its from an outlet store. Please let me know shall there be a particular part of the bag that you wish to see, thanks


The bag in the photos looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

purple37 said:


> Hi there, can an expert please help me authenticate this Prada? Thank you in advance for your time and effort. i appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Used* Women Bag/Purse PRADA 2way bag B2756T Bag/Purse Z1M
> Listing number:  191944419506
> Seller ID: ikjapanstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191944419506?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:*



There are more fakes of this style for sale everywhere than there were originals actually produced.  Personally I would not buy this style from anywhere BUT PRADA.  The fakes of these are extremely good and I can't actually tell anything from the stock photos used in the listing.


----------



## purple37

missfiggy said:


> There are more fakes of this style for sale everywhere than there were originals actually produced.  Personally I would not buy this style from anywhere BUT PRADA.  The fakes of these are extremely good and I can't actually tell anything from the stock photos used in the listing.



Thank you so much for your time and guidance. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Pampril

Hi everyone,

I was about to buy this bag, but I am now wondering about its authenticity.

*Item Name:* Prada Vitello Daino Life
*Listing number: *2885549
*Seller ID:* Luisa
*Link: *http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...a/sac-a-main-en-cuir-prada-noir-2885549.shtml
*Comments: *I have searched for other examples of this bag on the Internet and I have only come across quite a different model: the 2958 which has a different logo and a key holder. I am also concerned about the zipper which seems to be different from other vitello bags. The only place where I have seen the same bag is The Realreal (https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bags/prada-vitello-daino-life-shoulder-bag). I now wonder if the seller didn't buy it here.

Thanks in advance for your help! This is my first time buying a luxury bag. I have only bought clothing and shoes since then.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for someone to take a peak at this bag?

Thank you so much for any help you can provide.

Item: Nappa Gaufre satchel
Seller: fashionphile
Item#:122165
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-shoulder-bag-nero-black-122615




















Remaining photos to follow. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them  I will note, the only Prada engraving is on the strap hardware.

Strap photos:







Remainder of bag:








Thank you again!


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  I will note, the only Prada engraving is on the strap hardware.
> 
> Strap photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442584
> 
> View attachment 3442586
> 
> 
> Remainder of bag:
> 
> View attachment 3442587
> 
> View attachment 3442588
> 
> View attachment 3442583
> 
> 
> Thank you again!



Looks authentic - you will LOVE the smooshiness of the leather on this one.  I think the older they are the better they feel with these ones.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic - you will LOVE the smooshiness of the leather on this one.  I think the older they are the better they feel with these ones.



Thanks missfiggy!! I have to say, the leather is amazing!! It's so dry though. It needs some love. You have already been so incredibly helpful, but do you mind sharing what leather conditioner you use for your Prada bags, if you use one?

Thank you again, so much. I'm very grateful!! [emoji177]


----------



## AtomicLush

Hello. I just purchased this Prada saffiano wallet, and hope you can help determine if it is authentic? This is my first purchase ever of a second-hand Prada item - I usually purchase from the Prada outlet or when department stores have end of season sales. However, I really wanted a basic neutral wallet with an ID holder, which this one did.

Thank you so much for any help you can give.

Item: PRADA Saffiano Metal Continental Flap Wallet Nero
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 128685
Link:
http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-metal-continental-flap-wallet-nero-black-128685


----------



## Ayay123

Good afternoon,

Could anyone please help to authenticate this item?
Item Name: Prada 1BA046
Listing number: 252509512889
Seller ID: ophoven7866
Link: Here
Comments: this bag looks fabulous. I think this type comes from SS2016 (not sure) not many that I could find online.


----------



## Abby-ga1l

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## Abby-ga1l

Hey ladies! I was just wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag  thanks 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/282089551817 

Item number: 282089551817 

Item name : Prada Galleria Saffiano leather bag (mini) 

Seller name : *********


----------



## PPPaul

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and I found this forum in google, and I just want to check if my Prada bag is authentic.

Nice to meet you guys and thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Item: Prada Nylon Backpack
Seller: Len
Listing no: 108623029
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/108623029/authentic-prada-backpack/282ae5847c[/QUOTE]

Can't make any assessment from one small blurry photo.  Please read post # 1 for the photos we need.


----------



## missfiggy

nfarias said:


> Hi! Could anyone help me authenticate this Prada handbag please? Thank You!
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Vela Tote Nero Black
> Condition: Very Good
> Listing Number: #122617
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nylon-vela-tote-nero-black-122617
> Comments: I recently bought this bag!



Might be authentic.  It's really impossible to be sure with any nylon though.


----------



## missfiggy

Pampril said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was about to buy this bag, but I am now wondering about its authenticity.
> 
> *Item Name:* Prada Vitello Daino Life
> *Listing number: *2885549
> *Seller ID:* Luisa
> *Link: *http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...a/sac-a-main-en-cuir-prada-noir-2885549.shtml
> *Comments: *I have searched for other examples of this bag on the Internet and I have only come across quite a different model: the 2958 which has a different logo and a key holder. I am also concerned about the zipper which seems to be different from other vitello bags. The only place where I have seen the same bag is The Realreal (https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bags/prada-vitello-daino-life-shoulder-bag). I now wonder if the seller didn't buy it here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! This is my first time buying a luxury bag. I have only bought clothing and shoes since then.



Far too many very good fakes of this style appearing on the secondary market.  I'm really not convinced by this one.


----------



## missfiggy

AtomicLush said:


> Hello. I just purchased this Prada saffiano wallet, and hope you can help determine if it is authentic? This is my first purchase ever of a second-hand Prada item - I usually purchase from the Prada outlet or when department stores have end of season sales. However, I really wanted a basic neutral wallet with an ID holder, which this one did.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can give.
> 
> Item: PRADA Saffiano Metal Continental Flap Wallet Nero
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 128685
> Link:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-metal-continental-flap-wallet-nero-black-128685



Might be authentic but once again, it is impossible to be absolutely sure about any of the smaller leather items.


----------



## missfiggy

Ayay123 said:


> View attachment 3447925
> View attachment 3447927
> View attachment 3447928
> View attachment 3447929
> View attachment 3447930
> View attachment 3447931
> View attachment 3447932
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> Could anyone please help to authenticate this item?
> Item Name: Prada 1BA046
> Listing number: 252509512889
> Seller ID: ophoven7866
> Link: Here
> Comments: this bag looks fabulous. I think this type comes from SS2016 (not sure) not many that I could find online.



I noticed this one come on to ebay.au the other day and I must say I'm intrigued by it.  I actually don't think it's authentic either.  There has been an absolute rash of various saffy styles appearing recently on ebay.au from low-medium feedback sellers.  They all provide plenty of cleverly taken photos but none of the photos shows any of the hallmarks of authenticity or non authenticity.   I wouldn't touch most of them.


----------



## missfiggy

Blushallday said:


> Hi all.  Long time member but my username was bothering  me :/
> Can i please get a second opinion on this prada saffiano lux bag.
> Item Name:
> *PRADA Saffiano Lux Leather Tote Bag Handbag in Cammeo Nude / Light Pink*
> Listing number: 252507801256
> Seller ID: thestarbox888
> Comments: Waiting on the seller to also provide pic of the white inner pocket  # tag and made in itally tag. But so far looks good to me



I'm fairly satisfied that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

PPPaul said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here and I found this forum in google, and I just want to check if my Prada bag is authentic.
> 
> Nice to meet you guys and thank you!



Possibly authentic.  Nylons are so well faked nowadays though.


----------



## MissNano

Please help authenticate this Prada WOC. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Metal Large Chain Wallet
Listing Number: #115705
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-metal-large-chain-wallet-peonia-115705
Comments: Prada WOCs are known to have an interior zipper compartment, which I don't see at all in the interior photo of this bag and feel a little concerned about its authenticity. Another difference is the chain, which is metal only as opposed to the typical interwoven metal/leather chain. Not sure if it's a style difference?


----------



## PPPaul

missfiggy said:


> Possibly authentic.  Nylons are so well faked nowadays though.




Thank you! I already asked about this bag in other website in my country, and they said there's two strange parts inside of this bag.

First, ribbon is empty on leather tag, 


this part,

and there's one more tag which is not often.





Here.

is it still close to authentic Prada bag?

Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

MissNano said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada WOC. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Metal Large Chain Wallet
> Listing Number: #115705
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-metal-large-chain-wallet-peonia-115705
> Comments: Prada WOCs are known to have an interior zipper compartment, which I don't see at all in the interior photo of this bag and feel a little concerned about its authenticity. Another difference is the chain, which is metal only as opposed to the typical interwoven metal/leather chain. Not sure if it's a style difference?



For any of these small items like wallets or key cases, it is better to save your $$ and buy direct from Prada.  Fakes are WAAAAY to good nowadays.


----------



## missfiggy

PPPaul said:


> Thank you! I already asked about this bag in other website in my country, and they said there's two strange parts inside of this bag.
> 
> First, ribbon is empty on leather tag,
> View attachment 3449781
> 
> this part,
> 
> and there's one more tag which is not often.
> 
> View attachment 3449782
> 
> 
> 
> Here.
> 
> is it still close to authentic Prada bag?
> 
> Thank you




We don't give out any hints as to why any item is or is not authentic.  The differences in the same range from season to season could be the explanation, but without knowing when and where this was originally purchased it is impossible to be more sure.  I still think it's probably authentic.


----------



## Pampril

missfiggy said:


> Far too many very good fakes of this style appearing on the secondary market.  I'm really not convinced by this one.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ayay123

missfiggy said:


> I noticed this one come on to ebay.au the other day and I must say I'm intrigued by it.  I actually don't think it's authentic either.  There has been an absolute rash of various saffy styles appearing recently on ebay.au from low-medium feedback sellers.  They all provide plenty of cleverly taken photos but none of the photos shows any of the hallmarks of authenticity or non authenticity.   I wouldn't touch most of them.



Thanks Miss Figgy. I thought it was too good to be true! The new one cost around 2500++


----------



## missfiggy

Abby-ga1l said:


> Hey ladies! I was just wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag  thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/282089551817
> 
> Item number: 282089551817
> 
> Item name : Prada Galleria Saffiano leather bag (mini)
> 
> Seller name : *********



DO NOT SHOP WITH THIS SELLER - they have a very long history of selling fake Prada.  If you search the seller name in the Hall of Shame you can read the story for yourself.
I don't believe that any of their designer items are authentic.
The bag in the listing you linked to is blatantly fake, and the listing appears to have now been removed.


----------



## GottaPrada

Please help with authentication. 

Item: Prada Black Drawstring

Listing number: 142098319030

Seller:marisrn

 Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142098319030


----------



## missfiggy

GottaPrada said:


> Please help with authentication.
> 
> Item: Prada Black Drawstring
> 
> Listing number: 142098319030
> 
> Seller:marisrn
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142098319030



Sorry - it's fake.


----------



## GottaPrada

Thank you, missfiggy[emoji173]️


----------



## carolinama86

Need help . Is this prada bag authentic? 

Prada Fairy bag
Id number :152213813140
Seller id:netnetsales
Link: https://www.ebay.es/itm/152213813140 
Comment: im desesperate looking for one , but the price comparing to the other ones on sale seems a little low to me.  Need urgent help! Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

carolinama86 said:


> Need help . Is this prada bag authentic?
> 
> Prada Fairy bag
> Id number :152213813140
> Seller id:netnetsales
> Link: https://www.ebay.es/itm/152213813140
> Comment: im desesperate looking for one , but the price comparing to the other ones on sale seems a little low to me.  Need urgent help! Thank you



You're not that desperate that you would want to buy this piece of crap.  Very, very fake...laughably so in fact.


----------



## blueshades

Hi guys 
I have a little problem... recently i bought a new Prada keyholder from Reebonz and it's beautiful  So as i was checking it to see if it was authentic against my other small prada goods (all purchased from Prada boutique) I noticed my cardholder didn't look authentic! It was purchased in 2012 and i hardly ever used it...maybe once but it looked a bit worn on the stitches and i noticed a gap in the lining too. The embossed Prada on the inside has the top part of the P cut off a little shorter too... now i'm worried i got sold a fake that was returned back to Prada.
I tried looking up photos online of my cardholder and it looks like the R should have a curve inwards. But i'm thinking maybe the older years didn't?
Please have a look at the photos and tell me your thoughts  It's been 4 years so it's too late to bring it back. I was pretty new to Prada then and didn't think a instore item needed checking. 









And here's a quick photo of my new keyholder  Hope this one is authentic too! 




Thank you


----------



## bebegurl8

Hi can you help me authenticate this Prada. Bought this from an ig seller.

item: Prada BL0837
Seller: ig name shop_authentic_online


----------



## missfiggy

bebegurl8 said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this Prada. Bought this from an ig seller.
> 
> item: Prada BL0837
> Seller: ig name shop_authentic_onl



I don't like what I can see but there are not enough photos.  Any wrapping or documents also?


----------



## missfiggy

blueshades said:


> Hi guys
> I have a little problem... recently i bought a new Prada keyholder from Reebonz and it's beautiful  So as i was checking it to see if it was authentic against my other small prada goods (all purchased from Prada boutique) I noticed my cardholder didn't look authentic! It was purchased in 2012 and i hardly ever used it...maybe once but it looked a bit worn on the stitches and i noticed a gap in the lining too. The embossed Prada on the inside has the top part of the P cut off a little shorter too... now i'm worried i got sold a fake that was returned back to Prada.
> I tried looking up photos online of my cardholder and it looks like the R should have a curve inwards. But i'm thinking maybe the older years didn't?
> Please have a look at the photos and tell me your thoughts  It's been 4 years so it's too late to bring it back. I was pretty new to Prada then and didn't think a instore item needed checking.
> View attachment 3453335
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453336
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453337
> 
> 
> And here's a quick photo of my new keyholder  Hope this one is authentic too!
> 
> View attachment 3453343
> 
> 
> Thank you




Sorry but from the limited photos I can't make any assessment.


----------



## bebegurl8

missfiggy said:


> I don't like what I can see but there are not enough photos.  Any wrapping or documents also?



Thanks for the reply. These are some more photos, I hope this helps.
The inclusions when I bought this are the dust bag and cards.


----------



## carolinama86

missfiggy said:


> You're not that desperate that you would want to buy this piece of crap.  Very, very fake...laughably so in fact.


Thanks missfiggy for your help , i was almost secure was fake! Thanks for your help .


----------



## Ky2wang88

Hi 
I just bought this wallet and not sure if it is authentic. Please take a look and give me some opinions. Thanks!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano leather wallet
Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByYdH5udDJtoUC1peVUxbnAtYW8

Comments: the stitches looks messy in some corners. The leather feels very stiff. It feels different than my Prada bag which has the same leather.


----------



## missfiggy

Ky2wang88 said:


> Hi
> I just bought this wallet and not sure if it is authentic. Please take a look and give me some opinions. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano leather wallet
> Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByYdH5udDJtoUC1peVUxbnAtYW8
> 
> Comments: the stitches looks messy in some corners. The leather feels very stiff. It feels different than my Prada bag which has the same leather.



It's pretty ordinary as far as quality of workmanship goes, I agree.  But it's impossible to tell, just from these photos, whether it's authentic or not.  However, you are obviously not happy with it.  So it wouldn't matter if it was authentic or not, you aren't happy with it.  Send it back, get your $$ back and save a little longer.  Then purchase direct from Prada.


----------



## missfiggy

bebegurl8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. These are some more photos, I hope this helps.
> The inclusions when I bought this are the dust bag and *cards.*



Any other cards or wrapping??  I'm still not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## Ky2wang88

missfiggy said:


> Any other cards or wrapping??  I'm still not convinced that this is authentic.



No accessories. I just went to the store and they imply that it is fake. I'm sending it back. Thanks.


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello Miss Figgy,
I have won and paid for this auction, but not yet received the bag. It looks fine to me so far, but I can also send more pics when I get it if you have concerns.
Thank you!

Seller: kentje
Desc: New Prada Vitelli Daino Handbag Pebbled Calfskin w/Golden Hardware, Retail $2900
Item #: 191959725782
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191959725782?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amstevens714

Hi there-

I'm hoping to ask for help with this Prada shoulder bag. My concerns are that the Prada logo on the steamship tag is not level, but also that the Prada made in tag is raised and not imprinted as I have seen on all my other Prada bags that have that tag. Possibly it's a fake :/

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Item: black shoulder bag
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 99880
Link: 
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-black-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/
























Few more to follow. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them 










Thank you again!


----------



## Josutt

Hi!
I'm new to TPF so please bear with me if I'm doing something wrong - and, obviously, let me know so I don't do it again! I'm considering buying a prada bag from a private seller on a facebook group but I would like to double check the bag is genuine. I can't add listing details as it's not ebayed. Could someone please let me know if it looks authentic or not from the photos below? More photos in separate post.. Thank you in advance!












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi!
I'm new to TPF so please bear with me if I'm doing something wrong - and, obviously, let me know so I don't do it again! I'm considering buying a prada bag from a private seller on a facebook group but I would like to double check the bag is genuine. I can't add listing details as it's not ebayed. Could someone please let me know if it looks authentic or not from the photos below? More photos in separate post.. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Josutt

Extra photos...












Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello Miss Figgy,
> I have won and paid for this auction, but not yet received the bag. It looks fine to me so far, but I can also send more pics when I get it if you have concerns.
> Thank you!
> 
> Seller: kentje
> Desc: New Prada Vitelli Daino Handbag Pebbled Calfskin w/Golden Hardware, Retail $2900
> Item #: 191959725782
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191959725782?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks ok from the listing.


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there-
> 
> I'm hoping to ask for help with this Prada shoulder bag. My concerns are that the Prada logo on the steamship tag is not level, but also that the Prada made in tag is raised and not imprinted as I have seen on all my other Prada bags that have that tag. Possibly it's a fake :/
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Item: black shoulder bag
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 99880
> Link:
> http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-black-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456875
> 
> View attachment 3456876
> 
> View attachment 3456877
> 
> View attachment 3456878
> 
> View attachment 3456879
> 
> View attachment 3456880
> 
> View attachment 3456881
> 
> View attachment 3456882
> 
> View attachment 3456883
> 
> View attachment 3456884
> 
> 
> 
> Few more to follow. Thank you!




Looks good to me.  Please don't mention specifics on this thread.  We know it is read by counterfeiters and any specifics only gives them more ways to make their crap more realistic.


----------



## missfiggy

Josutt said:


> Extra photos...
> 
> View attachment 3457101
> View attachment 3457102
> View attachment 3457103
> View attachment 3457104
> View attachment 3457105
> View attachment 3457106
> View attachment 3457107
> View attachment 3457108
> View attachment 3457109
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Both sides of all cards please.  Not sure about this one at all.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.  Please don't mention specifics on this thread.  We know it is read by counterfeiters and any specifics only gives them more ways to make their crap more realistic.



Okay thanks so much - so sorry. I will be more careful moving forward [emoji37]!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hi Prada people..... I hope all is well. 

can you please help me to authenticate this bag? 

Thank you in advance!! 

I Miss Figgy, I hope all is well with you....  

I just want to double check this, and make sure I am correct. 



Name: PRADA    A tote bag by Prada.

Link: https://www.bukowskis.com/en/lots/826888-prada-a-tote-bag-by-prada

Auction Number: 826888

Name of Seller: Bukowskis

This is an auction house here in Sweden


----------



## LeahLabs

Good day!

Kindly help me check if this one is authentic or not.

Seller: luxebags.ph in IG


----------



## missfiggy

JustAgUrL said:


> Hi Prada people..... I hope all is well.
> 
> can you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> I Miss Figgy, I hope all is well with you....
> 
> I just want to double check this, and make sure I am correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Name: PRADA    A tote bag by Prada.
> 
> Link: https://www.bukowskis.com/en/lots/826888-prada-a-tote-bag-by-prada
> 
> Auction Number: 826888
> 
> Name of Seller: Bukowskis
> 
> This is an auction house here in Sweden



It's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

LeahLabs said:


> Good day!
> 
> Kindly help me check if this one is authentic or not.
> 
> Seller: luxebags.ph in IG



Really, really really BAD FAKE.


----------



## LeahLabs

missfiggy said:


> Really, really really BAD FAKE.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JustAgUrL

missfiggy said:


> It's fake.




That's what I thought... thank you.


----------



## maxeline

Hi girls. I love this Prada bag from EBay but i Think if it a real or not. 
The seller is opiqyunus and the ithem nummer is : 272360773171. 
The Price is only 499 pund. I have ask for the color but she have not anser on it. Is it blue or ....?


----------



## missfiggy

maxeline said:


> Hi girls. I love this Prada bag from EBay but i Think if it a real or not.
> The seller is opiqyunus and the ithem nummer is : 272360773171.
> The Price is only 499 pund. I have ask for the color but she have not anser on it. Is it blue or ....?



Please post in the correct format.  The item number you have supplied is incorrect also so I am unable to do a search.


----------



## PPlonk

Hi, any ideas on the burnout Prada? The zipper shoe and puller was replaced by me (with generic) as it was broke. Stupidly I didn't check to see if it was Lampo!
thank you http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Prada Burnout


----------



## maxeline

Ohh - sorry, it was to fast i post it. I can se that the price is 500 pund and not 499 pund. 
I will try to set the link for the lovely Prada bag. I have offer 300 but she say " No" but if i will pay the price on 500 so she will sendt it free to Danmark. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27236077317...4bf16cdf182&bu=43427417193&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## missfiggy

PPlonk said:


> Hi, any ideas on the burnout Prada? The zipper shoe and puller was replaced by me (with generic) as it was broke. Stupidly I didn't check to see if it was Lampo!
> thank you http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Prada Burnout



Sorry - it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

maxeline said:


> Ohh - sorry, it was to fast i post it. I can se that the price is 500 pund and not 499 pund.
> I will try to set the link for the lovely Prada bag. I have offer 300 but she say " No" but if i will pay the price on 500 so she will sendt it free to Danmark.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27236077317...4bf16cdf182&bu=43427417193&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



Not enough photos.


----------



## PPlonk

Thank you MissFiggy... am i to have any luck with this one? http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Red Burberry/Prada Black


----------



## missfiggy

PPlonk said:


> Thank you MissFiggy... am i to have any luck with this one? http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Red Burberry/Prada Black



Fake.  Please read post #1 and post your requests in the correct format.


----------



## PPlonk

missfiggy said:


> Fake.  Please read post #1 and post your requests in the correct format.


My apologies, this link seemed to have presented itself in a different format, don't know why. Wow, fake... that one had me well fooled!
thank you again.


----------



## maxeline

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos.


Tank you - i will ask for more Photo.


----------



## TheWeirdGirl

Hi everybobdy i hope you can help me. Please have look at this bag.
Item Name: Prada BR 4373 nero
Listing number: /
Seller ID: /
Link: Bought on an estate sale
Comments: I bought this bag without the possibility to look at it first ( i know what risk) but i can return it if its a fake. Thank you for having a look,
I hae doubts since the hardware is not imprinted with prada everywhere, one seam looks of and the gold alrady tarnished a litte. 

Here you find a slideshow of the bag : http://s61.photobucket.com/user/Cornelia_Schenk/slideshow/Facebook/Mobile Uploads


----------



## missfiggy

TheWeirdGirl said:


> Hi everybobdy i hope you can help me. Please have look at this bag.
> Item Name: Prada BR 4373 nero
> Listing number: /
> Seller ID: /
> Link: Bought on an estate sale
> Comments: I bought this bag without the possibility to look at it first ( i know what risk) but i can return it if its a fake. Thank you for having a look,
> I hae doubts since the hardware is not imprinted with prada everywhere, one seam looks of and the gold alrady tarnished a litte.
> 
> Here you find a slideshow of the bag : http://s61.photobucket.com/user/Cornelia_Schenk/slideshow/Facebook/Mobile Uploads



Looks to be authentic.


----------



## TheWeirdGirl

Really? Thank you so much! I paid under 200 Dollar for it. 
I was wondering bcs I always thought every part of the hardware is imprinted with Prada. Also i could not find a made in tag - i took out the whole lining. Or do some bags dont have one?
How does it come that a seam like this goes through quality control? And do you know what i can do against the tarnish of the hardware?
Greats


----------



## Shanley

Hi! Please help me in authenticating this Prada wallet. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

Can you please help me out authintic this Prada Saffiano tote. I got it through eBay and payed so much for it. The seller says it authintic. But I'm not sure. I would really appreciate your help as you will give me peace of mind. Thanks


----------



## gvkbs

Hello,

I just won this item on eBay and after reviewing the forum I'm terrified that it's not authentic. Any reviews of the listing would be grealty appreciated. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Cammeo Saffiano Lux Double Zip Medium Tote Bag
Listing number: 112121987591
Seller ID: upscalelooks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Hi I'm new to Prada and really love the color of this wallet, can someone please verify if this is real?

item name*100% Authentic PRADA NEW 1M0506 DARK PURPLE (VIOLA) RAISED LOGO SAFFIANO WALLET*
Seller-savingswear4u
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122116616191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments looks like a trusted seller good reviews but price is concerning


----------



## stiina

Hi,
Can I please ask some help with authentication of this Prada Fairy bag? It is a hand-me-down so unfortunately no receipt or dustbag.
The quality seems to be superb, very soft pink leather inside. But unfortunately couldn't find many this type of bags online to compare with.

More pictures in the album: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/albums/prada-fairy.46/

View media item 524View media item 525View media item 526View media item 527View media item 529


----------



## missfiggy

stiina said:


> Hi,
> Can I please ask some help with authentication of this Prada Fairy bag? It is a hand-me-down so unfortunately no receipt or dustbag.
> The quality seems to be superb, very soft pink leather inside. But unfortunately couldn't find many this type of bags online to compare with.
> 
> More pictures in the album: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/albums/prada-fairy.46/
> 
> View media item 524View media item 525View media item 526View media item 527View media item 529




The bag in the pictures is a really horrible fake - sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi I'm new to Prada and really love the color of this wallet, can someone please verify if this is real?
> 
> item name*100% Authentic PRADA NEW 1M0506 DARK PURPLE (VIOLA) RAISED LOGO SAFFIANO WALLET*
> Seller-savingswear4u
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122116616191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments looks like a trusted seller good reviews but price is concerning



To the posters of the above requests - please note that it is impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos, unless they are really bad fakes.  Wallets are faked so well nowadays that unless we actually handle the item and see all paperwork, wrapping and postage marks, we are usually not able to make any assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

gvkbs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just won this item on eBay and after reviewing the forum I'm terrified that it's not authentic. Any reviews of the listing would be grealty appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cammeo Saffiano Lux Double Zip Medium Tote Bag
> Listing number: 112121987591
> Seller ID: upscalelooks
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authentic-Prada-Cammeo-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Medium-Tote-Bag-2274-/1121
> 21987591?nma=true&si=KzowjtPDFsOMFl4EJBlziMCKW4c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Thank you very much for your help!



Two different requests above but the same answer as that for the wallets.  These saffiano styles are so well faked that it is not possible to make any assessment just from photos.  If you need an authentication you could try one of the many authentication agencies and pay their fees.  That way you will have authenticity (or not) in writing in case any dispute erupts.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

missfiggy said:


> To the posters of the above requests - please note that it is impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos, unless they are really bad fakes.  Wallets are faked so well nowadays that unless we actually handle the item and see all paperwork, wrapping and postage marks, we are usually not able to make any assessment.


Ok this makes sense, thank you for your reply.


----------



## ASCESC

Hi, I'm new to the forum so let me know if I've done something against the group policy so I can fix it for next time! Could you please authenticate this bag? It's a private sale so no item number or link but here are the pictures:


----------



## ASCESC

And more pictures:


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

Thank you! Which authentication services  spacialize  in Prada  authentication? Do I need to send the bag for them? I contacted authenticate4u a week ago but no one got back to me. Do u recommend a trustworthy authenticators? Thanks.


----------



## Carol Chan

Hi there, I know you don't authenticiate for private sale, but what about Facebook group sale?  I'm interested in this and would love to know if it's a fake. I cannot get a link to post, so I just took a screen shot if that's okay. Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Carol Chan said:


> Hi there, I know you don't authenticiate for private sale, but what about Facebook group sale?  I'm interested in this and would love to know if it's a fake. I cannot get a link to post, so I just took a screen shot if that's okay. Thanks.


Fake, as most designer goods are on Facebook.


----------



## Carol Chan

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, as most designer goods are on Facebook.


Thank you!  You've saved me


----------



## missfiggy

ASCESC said:


> View attachment 3465625
> View attachment 3465626
> View attachment 3465629
> View attachment 3465630
> View attachment 3465631
> View attachment 3465632
> View attachment 3465634
> View attachment 3465635
> View attachment 3465636
> View attachment 3465637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum so let me know if I've done something against the group policy so I can fix it for next time! Could you please authenticate this bag? It's a private sale so no item number or link but here are the pictures:



Please go back a couple of posts and read my reply regarding saffiano totes.


----------



## missfiggy

Nisreen Andraous said:


> Thank you! Which authentication services  spacialize  in Prada  authentication? Do I need to send the bag for them? I contacted authenticate4u a week ago but no one got back to me. Do u recommend a trustworthy authenticators? Thanks.



I don't think A4U is operating any more.  You could try Fakespotters.com


----------



## mariec

Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag - listing ended unable to provide a link but seller is offering to sell it. Next time I promise I'll use the right format apologies


----------



## Sharee26

Hello, it's been quite a while since my last post in this forum so if I violated any rule, please let me know. Anyway, a few weeks ago, I purchased a "vintage" Prada Tessuto backpack and I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me authenticate it. I'm not sure how to share pics here but I'll try attaching some. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

mariec said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag - listing ended unable to provide a link but seller is offering to sell it. Next time I promise I'll use the right format apologies



SERIOUSLY!!!!! One photo???????  Unfortunately no-one here has x-ray vision or esp.  There's a format for a reason.


----------



## missfiggy

Sharee26 said:


> View attachment 3466286
> View attachment 3466279
> View attachment 3466280
> View attachment 3466281
> View attachment 3466282
> View attachment 3466283
> View attachment 3466284
> View attachment 3466285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's been quite a while since my last post in this forum so if I violated any rule, please let me know. Anyway, a few weeks ago, I purchased a "vintage" Prada Tessuto backpack and I would really appreciate it if anyone can help me authenticate it. I'm not sure how to share pics here but I'll try attaching some. Thank you very much in advance.




It is an oldie, that's for sure, but I think it's authentic.


----------



## Sharee26

missfiggy said:


> It is an oldie, that's for sure, but I think it's authentic.


Ohhh thank you! I am actually trying to attach more pictures but for some reason, I can't get them uploaded but it also has "Prada" on one side of each of the 3 buckles. Do you have any idea which year it may be from?


----------



## Sharee26

Additional pics. I'm just concerned about the number tags? Idk if that's what those are called but there are two of them inside and the "48" has been stitched incorrectly. But also, each zipper has "Lampo" on the back and a "Z" as pictured. Ty


----------



## missfiggy

Sharee26 said:


> Ohhh thank you! I am actually trying to attach more pictures but for some reason, I can't get them uploaded but it also has "Prada" on one side of each of the 3 buckles. Do you have any idea which year it may be from?



It could easily be 30+ years old.  Also don't worry about little white tags sewn inside - they are just little white tags and have nothing to do with authenticity.


----------



## Sharee26

missfiggy said:


> It could easily be 30+ years old.  Also don't worry about little white tags sewn inside - they are just little white tags and have nothing to do with authenticity.



Ohhh wow. I feel lucky for owning a very old bag. I love vintage bags, they're awesome. Thank you so much for your help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello Miss Figgy,
I always buy Vitello Daino, and this is only my second Tessuto/Vela purchase, so I am not very familiar with it.
I bought it just to knock around with as a travel tote. I only paid $100 for it, but I don't carry fakes and so would still like to make sure it is authentic (there are some things about it that concern me...)
It looks very old and I know these nylons can be difficult to authenticate.
It is on its way to me, so if you need more pics when it arrives, just let me know.
Thank you!

Seller: spacearc
Listing Description: Vintage Prada Black Nylon Laptop Bag City Messenger Tote
Listing Number: 262612999980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Black-Nylon-Laptop-Bag-City-Messenger-Tote-/262612999980?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aFm%2FJu0sUxoVzk9k8OEsZtDu%2B%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## oakrunfarm

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Ninayan216

Hi. I really love this bag. It's my first time to have this kind of bag. Please help me to authenticate this. I will really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.


----------



## kimy1206

Hi Miss Figgy  
Hoping you can authenticate this Prada Double Bag for me 

Item Name: Prada Double Bag or Prada Saffiano Cuir Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: It was given to me as a hand me down by a family friend without the authentication cards or dust bag, hence none of the above.

Kind regards,
Yeji


----------



## lau000

Ladies, please advise on this bautiful Prada black Velluto Floral Velvet flap handbag. I bought this bag at Lollipuf, but I am having doubts, as item (I did not realized) was made in Turkey. Please see link, all pictures are on the link:
Link to bag: https://www.lollipuff.com/Prada/13155/prada-black-velluto-floral-velvet-flap-bag-handbag
Seller is : Cecile 
Thank you, as usual much appreciated


----------



## missfiggy

lau000 said:


> Ladies, please advise on this bautiful Prada black Velluto Floral Velvet flap handbag. I bought this bag at Lollipuf, but I am having doubts, as item (I did not realized) was made in Turkey. Please see link, all pictures are on the link:
> Link to bag: https://www.lollipuff.com/Prada/13155/prada-black-velluto-floral-velvet-flap-bag-handbag
> Seller is : Cecile
> Thank you, as usual much appreciated



Lots of Prada is made in Turkey.  The bag looks authentic.


----------



## lau000

@missfiggy, Thank you very very much


----------



## Ninayan216

Miss Figgy, please help me to authenticate this. Please. Thank you very much.



Ninayan216 said:


> Hi. I really love this bag. It's my first time to have this kind of bag. Please help me to authenticate this. I will really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.


----------



## pingko

Dear missfiggy
Please help me authenticate this Prada bag. Very much appreciate your time and help 

Item name: Prada Saffiano LUX
Seller id: sydneygdw1

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322262600445


----------



## missfiggy

pingko said:


> Dear missfiggy
> Please help me authenticate this Prada bag. Very much appreciate your time and help
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano LUX
> Seller id: sydneygdw1
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322262600445



Unfortunately the photos in the listing are of no use for authenticating.  Photos need to be very large and very clear so that we can see tiny details like individual stitches and the lines of thread in the woven lining.


----------



## missfiggy

Ninayan216 said:


> Miss Figgy, please help me to authenticate this. Please. Thank you very much.



The photos aren't very helpful.  Fakes of this style are extremely well made and it is impossible to tell anything from the photos.  It might be authentic but also it might just be a vey good fake.


----------



## Ninayan216

Hello Miss Figgy, please con



Ninayan216 said:


> Hi. I really love this bag. It's my first time to have this kind of bag. Please help me to authenticate this. I will really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.





Ninayan216 said:


> Hi. I really love this bag. It's my first time to have this kind of bag. Please help me to authenticate this. I will really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.





missfiggy said:


> The photos aren't very helpful.  Fakes of this style are extremely well made and it is impossible to tell anything from the photos.  It might be authentic but also it might just be a vey good fake.




I really appreciate your help, Miss Figgy. Cheers.


----------



## Heet

Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Leather Wallet with Chain
Listing number: 122102245030
Seller ID: iren.deyneko2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Please authenticate this  Thanks! Couple pics more: http://s28.photobucket.com/user/zuzzu/library/Prada?sort=3&page=1
If more pics needed, please tell me


----------



## Saraej1

Hello.
Can you guys please tell me, if this bags real or fake? Please answer me! http://www.landeriet.se/prada-bt0172-herr-svart-väska-skp-405.html


----------



## missfiggy

Saraej1 said:


> Hello.
> Can you guys please tell me, if this bags real or fake? Please answer me! http://www.landeriet.se/prada-bt0172-herr-svart-väska-skp-405.html



Fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Heet said:


> Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Leather Wallet with Chain
> Listing number: 122102245030
> Seller ID: iren.deyneko2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Saffiano-Leather-Wallet-with-Chain-/122102245030?nma=true&si=E61LOsBgJYdGPIwGyhjeUhXFlkY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Please authenticate this  Thanks! Couple pics more: http://s28.photobucket.com/user/zuzzu/library/Prada?sort=3&page=1
> If more pics needed, please tell me




Unfortunately it is impossible to discern authenticity from photos for these wallets.  Suffice it is to say that there are far too many of them appearing on the secondary market.


----------



## kimy1206

Hi there Authenticators,

I posted a request here a few days ago and am yet to receive a reply. The post number was #3540..

Hope you're able to help 

Kind regards,
Yeji


----------



## missfiggy

kimy1206 said:


> Hi there Authenticators,
> 
> I posted a request here a few days ago and am yet to receive a reply. The post number was #3540..
> 
> Hope you're able to help
> 
> Kind regards,
> Yeji



Your photos are way too fuzzy.  We need fine details showing.  FWIW I'm VERY SUSPICIOUS of it.


----------



## Saraej1

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


Thank you!


----------



## kimy1206

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are way too fuzzy.  We need fine details showing.  FWIW I'm VERY SUSPICIOUS of it.



Hoping these photos are somewhat more helpful.
Thanks and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello Authenticators,

 I posted a request a few days ago and have not yet gotten a reply. I have now received the bag so, can post additional pics if needed.
The post number was #3537.

 Thank you!


----------



## kimy1206

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are way too fuzzy.  We need fine details showing.  FWIW I'm VERY SUSPICIOUS of it.


 
More photos...


----------



## Lykke Til

Hello! Can anybody please tell me, if this bags real? Thank You!


----------



## Lykke Til

More photos here


----------



## Lykke Til

And last post with photos. Thank you one more time!


----------



## missfiggy

kimy1206 said:


> More photos...
> View attachment 3471357
> View attachment 3471358
> View attachment 3471359
> View attachment 3471360
> View attachment 3471361
> View attachment 3471362
> View attachment 3471363



I still think it's very suspicious.  Unfortunately fakes of this style are so well made that photos are just not enough to be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

Lykke Til said:


> And last post with photos. Thank you one more time!



Your large, clear and comprehensive photos leave me in ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT that this bag is fake.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello missfiggy!

May I ask you to take a peek at this bag?

Thank you for any help you can provide!

Item: vitello daino bluette handbag
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 128345
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-handbag-bluette-128345






















Thank you so much!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them  thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3473004
> 
> View attachment 3473005
> 
> View attachment 3473006
> 
> View attachment 3473007



Looks fine to me.


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello Miss Figgy,
> I always buy Vitello Daino, and this is only my second Tessuto/Vela purchase, so I am not very familiar with it.
> I bought it just to knock around with as a travel tote. I only paid $100 for it, but I don't carry fakes and so would still like to make sure it is authentic (there are some things about it that concern me...)
> It looks very old and I know these nylons can be difficult to authenticate.
> It is on its way to me, so if you need more pics when it arrives, just let me know.
> Thank you!
> 
> Seller: spacearc
> Listing Description: Vintage Prada Black Nylon Laptop Bag City Messenger Tote
> Listing Number: 262612999980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Black-Nylon-Laptop-Bag-City-Messenger-Tote-/262612999980?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aFm%2FJu0sUxoVzk9k8OEsZtDu%2B%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's old but there are no alarm bells.  Having said that - these were faked extremely well and by the gazillions so it really is impossible to tell from photos.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine to me.



Thank you so so so much missfiggy! I really appreciate it! I hope you have a wonderful day/evening  [emoji7] I love this blue. The picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## Lykke Til

Thank You so much missfiggy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I still think it's very suspicious.  Unfortunately fakes of this style are so well made that photos are just not enough to be sure.


Quite sure it's fakeroo.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask your thoughts on this one?

Item: nylon drawstring crossbody
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 100460
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-1n1864-black-leather-nylon-crossbody-bag/

Thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## ninakt

I have a simple question about saffiano totes feet, is it o.k to ask about it here?
A tote is for sale but feet are different, high instead of normal rounded.


----------



## Rachel24

Hi,

Please could you have a look at this Vit Daino? 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask your thoughts on this one?
> 
> Item: nylon drawstring crossbody
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 100460
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/prada-1n1864-black-leather-nylon-crossbody-bag/
> 
> Thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide.



So many excellent fakes of this are around - it is impossible to make any assessment from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

ninakt said:


> I have a simple question about saffiano totes feet, is it o.k to ask about it here?
> A tote is for sale but feet are different, high instead of normal rounded.



We don't discuss specifics here however I can say that some totes made before about 2009 had different shaped feet.


----------



## missfiggy

Rachel24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you have a look at this Vit Daino?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Your photos of the interior are not well enough lit for me to see specifics - I'm really on the fence with this one too.


----------



## Rachel24

missfiggy said:


> Your photos of the interior are not well enough lit for me to see specifics - I'm really on the fence with this one too.



Hopefully these are better


----------



## Rachel24

Rachel24 said:


> Hopefully these are better


----------



## ninakt

missfiggy said:


> We don't discuss specifics here however I can say that some totes made before about 2009 had different shaped feet.


Thank you missfiggy. I am curious, if a tote that is for sale, could be a real thing but it is hard to ask without specifics and that I understand  why it is not a good idea to discuss.I try to find some more information about the earlier totes.


----------



## missfiggy

Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

ninakt said:


> Thank you missfiggy. I am curious, if a tote that is for sale, could be a real thing but it is hard to ask without specifics and that I understand  why it is not a good idea to discuss.I try to find some more information about the earlier totes.



Photos would help - it's not just the feet of a bag which make it authentic.


----------



## ninakt

I am considering buying this tote, it is for sale in a facebook group, so I cannot use the formal format, that I would normally do. Pictures might be not good enought to autheticate but if no serious red flags are coming, I could later ask some extra photos or upload them, if I end up buying this saffiano tote. So if you could please take a look of these pictures


----------



## ninakt

Ans some more pictures


----------



## missfiggy

ninakt said:


> Ans some more pictures



Perhaps ask the seller when it was originally purchased - the date would give me some extra information one way or the other.  So far though, I think it looks like one of the old original saffy totes, made before everyone got so excited about then, and made before several design changes which we have discussed by pm.


----------



## lobeey

Hi , would like to know if this is authentic [emoji4]


----------



## missfiggy

lobeey said:


> View attachment 3477503
> View attachment 3477504
> View attachment 3477506
> 
> 
> Hi , would like to know if this is authentic [emoji4]



Please read post No 1 of the thread - the photos you have provided are useless for authentication.


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hello,

I kindly ask you to give your opinion regarding this wallet, please:

It looks like astrakan fur outside and nylon inside.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ninakt

missfiggy said:


> Perhaps ask the seller when it was originally purchased - the date would give me some extra information one way or the other.  So far though, I think it looks like one of the old original saffy totes, made before everyone got so excited about then, and made before several design changes which we have discussed by pm.


Thank you so much missfiggy, this was really interesting to know
You authenticators are ❤️❤️For doing this to us!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item: Prada Red Crocodile Classic Double Zip Large Tote
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Item#: 11169883
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-red-crocodile-classic-double-zip-large-tote-bag-bn1786.html

Comment: Got this for a steal of a deal. If you can kindly autheticate that would be amazing. Appreciate it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Item: Prada Red Crocodile Classic Double Zip Large Tote
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Item#: 11169883
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-red-crocodile-classic-double-zip-large-tote-bag-bn1786.html
> 
> Comment: Got this for a steal of a deal. If you can kindly autheticate that would be amazing. Appreciate it.


Drool worthy and it looks good to me.  How much was the "steal" deal? Gotta know!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies! I'm hoping these pics will be good enough to help authenticate.  It is on Fashionphile, so the required fields for formatting don't really match? Is Fashionphile known for fakes or are they pretty reputable? Thanks for any help you can give! 

Here is what they have:


Item Name: PRADA Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag Nocciolo Sfumato
Listing number:  no listing 
Seller ID:  n/a
Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-antik-shoulder-bag-nocciolo-sfumato-140602
Comments:


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Here is another one in hoping has enough info?

Item Name: PRADA Soft Calf Shoulder Bag Bruciato

Listing number: no listing

Seller ID: n/a

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-shoulder-bag-bruciato-140678


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Drool worthy and it looks good to me.  How much was the "steal" deal? Gotta know!



Yay. So exciting. 

I got it for $2700. They mismarked it on accident I think. Bought it within them posting it which had only been 5 mins.


Thinking about doing a reveal when I get it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping these pics will be good enough to help authenticate.  It is on Fashionphile, so the required fields for formatting don't really match? Is Fashionphile known for fakes or are they pretty reputable? Thanks for any help you can give!
> 
> Here is what they have:
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag Nocciolo Sfumato
> Listing number:  no listing
> Seller ID:  n/a
> Link:  http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-antik-shoulder-bag-nocciolo-sfumato-140602
> Comments:





ElectricGypsy said:


> Here is another one in hoping has enough info?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Soft Calf Shoulder Bag Bruciato
> 
> Listing number: no listing
> 
> Seller ID: n/a
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-shoulder-bag-bruciato-140678



As a rule, Fashionphile is reputable. That said, I've caught them selling fakes more than once.  They're generally pretty responsive about taking fakes down when we've sent them notices, but in this day and time even THE most reputable resellers aren't immune from having the occasional fake slide into their inventory.  

Both of these bags look fine. Love the bruciato soft calf.  I've had that style in several colors over the years.  Prada's soft calf is their best line along with their tessuto and vela lines.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Thank you so much Prada Psycho! Really appreciate all you ladies do with helping us out with not ending up with fakes.  There was a similar bag to the bruciato that you helped authenticate for me on Yoogis a while back and I missed out on it.  I better jump on this one so that I don't miss this one too. Thanks so much again!


----------



## LMM.

Dear authenticators,

I would like your opinion on this one. Are there any red flags?
I know these pictures aren't 100% according to the format but I still hope you want to tell me what you think about it, based on these pictures.
Many thanks in advance!

PS. Don't mind the wallet 

Item Name: Prada BN1786 Saffiano Lux Tote in Cameo
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/prada-handbags-bags-63931






View attachment 3482139
View attachment 3482142


----------



## handbag_holic

Hey guys! I am a newbie in this forum and super excited because I am about to make my first Prada purchase and loose my Prada-ginity.  It would be so lovely if you could autheticate this handbag.  Thanks so much in advance, you lovely ladies! 
Item name: Prada 
Listing number: Since it is not sold on ebay but on an German fashion webisite, it does not have a listing number.
Seller ID: No seller ID (see therefore the afromentioned point)


----------



## Prada Psycho

handbag_holic said:


> Hey guys! I am a newbie in this forum and super excited because I am about to make my first Prada purchase and loose my Prada-ginity.  It would be so lovely if you could autheticate this handbag.  Thanks so much in advance, you lovely ladies!
> Item name: Prada
> Listing number: Since it is not sold on ebay but on an German fashion webisite, it does not have a listing number.
> Seller ID: No seller ID (see therefore the afromentioned point)


  Lining shots, please? Also the link to the website.


----------



## handbag_holic

Prada Psycho said:


> Lining shots, please? Also the link to the website.


Hey! Here is the link to the website: https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/prada-traumtasche-designertasche-leder-wie-neu/1905104.html

Unfortunately the seller did not provide me photos from the lining yet. But I purchased it and thought I might go to the Prada store in Berlin and ask the employees there since they might have an eye for it. But what do you ladies think from the picture so far?  Bes regards


----------



## Db24

Dear Authenticators,

I want to first start off by saying thank you very much for everything you are doing. You are certainly providing an invaluable service to many people out there that would otherwise be lost without your input. I purchased a Double Zip Saffiano Lux bag model 1BA274 for my wife recently as a surprise gift. I knew she had always wanted one of these bags but given the cost, it was financially prohibitive. I saw a deal on Groupon for said purse and spoke with Groupon customer service multiple times in order to ensure its authenticity. They stated this item was from Groupon Goods, and not a third party seller, and was from a authorized direct prada dealer, so I went ahead with the purchase. After receiving the item, I looked over all the subtle nuances that I had read online to ensure the item was genuine, but I still have my reservations after reading your blog. If you could please look over these images and provide me with your opinion/feedback, I would greatly appreciate it. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/9148055@N06/shares/ru98Hq

Item Name: Prada 1BA274 Saffiano Lux Bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-assorted-prada-bags


----------



## Prada Psycho

handbag_holic said:


> Hey! Here is the link to the website: https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/prada-traumtasche-designertasche-leder-wie-neu/1905104.html
> 
> Unfortunately the seller did not provide me photos from the lining yet. But I purchased it and thought I might go to the Prada store in Berlin and ask the employees there since they might have an eye for it. But what do you ladies think from the picture so far?  Bes regards


Prada sales staff are forbidden to authenticate bags. It's their job to sell the Prada bags in their store.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Db24 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I want to first start off by saying thank you very much for everything you are doing. You are certainly providing an invaluable service to many people out there that would otherwise be lost without your input. I purchased a Double Zip Saffiano Lux bag model 1ba274 for my wife recently as a surprise gift. I knew she had always wanted one of these bags but given the cost, it was financially prohibitive. I saw a deal on Groupon for said purse and spoke with Groupon customer service multiple times in order to ensure its authenticity. They stated this item was from Groupon Goods, and not a third party seller,



Save your money and buy from a Prada boutique.  There's nothing but fakes the route you're going.


----------



## LMM.

LMM. said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I would like your opinion on this one. Are there any red flags?
> I know these pictures aren't 100% according to the format but I still hope you want to tell me what you think about it, based on these pictures.
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> PS. Don't mind the wallet
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN1786 Saffiano Lux Tote in Cameo
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/product/prada-handbags-bags-63931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482135
> View attachment 3482136
> View attachment 3482137
> View attachment 3482138
> View attachment 3482139
> View attachment 3482142
> View attachment 3482143


Could you please look at my previous post? I would really appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Db24

Hello, 

I am not sure why my entire post didn't go through before, but here it is. Thanks again. Much appreciated. 

Dear Authenticators,

I want to first start off by saying thank you very much for everything you are doing. You are certainly providing an invaluable service to many people out there that would otherwise be lost without your input. I purchased a Double Zip Saffiano Lux bag model 1BA274 for my wife recently as a surprise gift. I knew she had always wanted one of these bags but given the cost, it was financially prohibitive. I saw a deal on Groupon for said purse and spoke with Groupon customer service multiple times in order to ensure its authenticity. They stated this item was from Groupon Goods, and not a third party seller, and was from a authorized direct prada dealer, so I went ahead with the purchase. After receiving the item, I looked over all the subtle nuances that I had read online to ensure the item was genuine, but I still have my reservations after reading your blog. If you could please look over these images and provide me with your opinion/feedback, I would greatly appreciate it. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/9148055@N06/shares/ru98Hq

Item Name: Prada 1BA274 Saffiano Lux Bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-assorted-prada-bags


----------



## missfiggy

Db24 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I want to first start off by saying thank you very much for everything you are doing. You are certainly providing an invaluable service to many people out there that would otherwise be lost without your input. I purchased a Double Zip Saffiano Lux bag model 1BA274 for my wife recently as a surprise gift. I knew she had always wanted one of these bags but given the cost, it was financially prohibitive. I saw a deal on Groupon for said purse and spoke with Groupon customer service multiple times in order to ensure its authenticity. They stated this item was from Groupon Goods, and not a third party seller, and was from a authorized direct prada dealer, so I went ahead with the purchase. After receiving the item, I looked over all the subtle nuances that I had read online to ensure the item was genuine, but I still have my reservations after reading your blog. If you could please look over these images and provide me with your opinion/feedback, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/9148055@N06/shares/ru98Hq
> 
> Item Name: Prada 1BA274 Saffiano Lux Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-assorted-prada-bags



Like all previous "Prada" from Groupon, this is fake - and it's not even a good fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Missfiggy is flyin' again - España, La Belle France, and Italia for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Db24

Thank you for your feedback missfiggy and prada psycho. Guess the bag will be going back. It's really detestable that Groupon would do this. Whether they knew or did not know, I find them just as culpable. They should have an obligation to their customers to ensure that the goods they are selling are in fact real and verified by individuals who know how to properly authenticate such goods. Just glad you ladies were able to help. Thanks again.


----------



## Atlantida_13

Dear Authenticators,

I don´t know if you have missed my post...? Can you be so kind and let me know if it is authentic? Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

Atlantida_13 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I don´t know if you have missed my post...? Can you be so kind and let me know if it is authentic? Thanks.



From post #1:  "*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose."*
If we don't know, we don't answer.


----------



## Atlantida_13

missfiggy said:


> From post #1:  "*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose."*
> If we don't know, we don't answer.


Dear MissFiggy,

Of course, i understand. I just wanted to be sure that the post was not lost. Now I know. 

Thanks anyway


----------



## pinkprashu

Dear Authenticators, I purchased this clutch and received it today. Please let me know if this does not look authentic. I am told that this was a store display item at Saks.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Clutch in Nero
Listing number:
Seller ID: nothingbutluxury( Store: authenticdesigneroutlet)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1300-New-PRADA-Black-Saffiano-Lux-clutch-handbag-Black-leather-2016-collection-/391471169324?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=r2azYtOayNGdbLu90aT%2F6TVw09w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

My Photos : https://www.flickr.com/gp/145697343@N06/30G5B0


----------



## pinkprashu

Photos Ctnd...
All pics at - https://www.flickr.com/gp/145697343@N06/30G5B0


----------



## ChrisCross

Hello! I'd love for this to be authenticated. Thanks so much in advance. 

Item name: PRADA Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote Fuoco

Listing #: 130678

Seller: fashionphile

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-fuoco-130678


----------



## lindagofnyc

I am in love with orange today! And I would love some feedback on the authenticity of this Prada tote!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Ebay item 322283160143

PRADA VITELLO DAINO with id tags BR4391 PAPAYA LEATHER TOTE BAG BRASS 
Seller hapsbest


----------



## Prada Psycho

lindagofnyc said:


> I am in love with orange today! And I would love some feedback on the authenticity of this Prada tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486811
> View attachment 3486812
> View attachment 3486814
> View attachment 3486816
> View attachment 3486818
> View attachment 3486820
> View attachment 3486822
> View attachment 3486823
> 
> 
> Ebay item 322283160143
> 
> PRADA VITELLO DAINO with id tags BR4391 PAPAYA LEATHER TOTE BAG BRASS
> Seller hapsbest


Looks authentic.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.



Much obliged! Thanks


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi guys, could you please hep me to authenticate these bags? Thanks in advance.
Item name:Prada Black Soft Leather Bowling Shape Bag 
Item number: 252567204983
Seller: glittergirl-2007
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252567204983?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item nameRADA 2 WAY SHOULDER/CROSSBODY NAVY BLUE LEATHER HANDBAG
Item number:162222748586
Seller:dechedad
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162222748586?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name:Black PRADA VITELLO DAINO Pebbled Calf Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: 122166147350
Seller:2011datax
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122166147350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## momsidoo

Hello ! Would you be so kind to help authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
Item name: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE RUCHED NYLON AUTHENTIC BLACK PURSE BR4919 
Item number: 232101496427
Seller: simba9972                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-TESSU...43362f7&pid=100040&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=172367763194


----------



## charlotte777UK

Hi All,
Would anyone be able to Authenticate this Prada Saffiano please? It ends at 9pm tonight. Thanks!
Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano
Listing number: 152260643085
Seller ID: vadis 133
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152260643085?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: No dust bag or authenticity card, said she purchased from her friend. Photo of the inside serial number was sent to me:


----------



## Prada Psycho

charlotte777UK said:


> Hi All,
> Would anyone be able to Authenticate this Prada Saffiano please? It ends at 9pm tonight. Thanks!
> Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano
> Listing number: 152260643085
> Seller ID: vadis 133
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152260643085?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: No dust bag or authenticity card, said she purchased from her friend. Photo of the inside serial number was sent to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489403


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

momsidoo said:


> Hello ! Would you be so kind to help authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
> Item name: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE RUCHED NYLON AUTHENTIC BLACK PURSE BR4919
> Item number: 232101496427
> Seller: simba9972
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-TESSUTO-GAUFRE-RUCHED-NYLON-AUTHENTIC-BLACK-PURSE-BR4919-BEAUTIFUL/232101496427?_trksid=p2046732.c100040.m2060&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140107095009&meid=7285a4fbf20247d099356bde543362f7&pid=100040&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=172367763194


Looks authentic, but I'd be very careful buying this bag.  They have really well done fakes out there.


----------



## momsidoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but I'd be very careful buying this bag.  They have really well done fakes out there.


Thank you so much for accommodating my question and for the prompt reply.


----------



## small_air

Hi! Would you be so kind to help authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
Item name: Prada Nero Saffiano Corner Mens Bifold Wallet
Item number: PR953FAAA4IKYISGAMZ-8742565
Seller: Lazada
Link: http://www.lazada.sg/prada-nero-saffiano-corner-mens-bifold-wallet-retail-630-7585434.html?boost=3


----------



## Prada Psycho

small_air said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind to help authenticate this item? Thanks in advance.
> Item name: Prada Nero Saffiano Corner Mens Bifold Wallet
> Item number: PR953FAAA4IKYISGAMZ-8742565
> Seller: Lazada
> Link: http://www.lazada.sg/prada-nero-saffiano-corner-mens-bifold-wallet-retail-630-7585434.html?boost=3


These small leather goods are a PITA to authenticate online, but I think this one may be OK.
Edit note: Just make sure that THIS is the wallet you actually receive. Bait and switch is a common practice with items like this.


----------



## ChrisCross

ChrisCross said:


> Hello! I'd love for this to be authenticated. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item name: PRADA Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote Fuoco
> 
> Listing #: 130678
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-fuoco-130678



Hello! Sorry to nag but bumping my post in case someone missed it. If the mods prefer not to authenticate it -- no worries. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## small_air

Prada Psycho said:


> These small leather goods are a PITA to authenticate online, but I think this one may be OK.
> Edit note: Just make sure that THIS is the wallet you actually receive. Bait and switch is a common practice with items like this.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Edisurina

Hello , im a bit new here...please help me authenticate this prada tessuto gaufre i got online..thank you so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

Edisurina said:


> Hello , im a bit new here...please help me authenticate this prada tessuto gaufre i got online..thank you so much


Fake all day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## PRETTYBFFFFF

*
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Listing number: not applicable, bought offline
Seller ID: not applicable, bought offline
Link: not applicable, bought offline*


Hi! 

Would like to authenticate a bag I bought from a friend of a friend.
It's my first Prada purchase. And I realize that although I do trust the seller, it would be wiser
to confirm that I did buy a real Prada. Any help would be amazing and extremely appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## PringlesLover

Hi, could you please kindly advise your thoughts about this bag
Item name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag 34cm (caramel / marmo)
Item number: 6911634-1BG7752A4AF0S010001G
Link: https://www.reebonz.co.nz/event/t20832/item/1BG7752A4AF0S010001G?src=search&qry=Prada cuir
Many thanks.


----------



## gigigigi

Hi PRADA lovers, can anybody here help me to authenticate this Cervo Antik shoulder bag in deerskin? The item number is BN1773 and I believe it's from year 2010 or so. Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

gigigigi said:


> Hi PRADA lovers, can anybody here help me to authenticate this Cervo Antik shoulder bag in deerskin? The item number is BN1773 and I believe it's from year 2010 or so. Thanks very much in advance!


Fake.


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, pls help me authenticate this Prada Bn1336 it comes with card and a dustbag only.  Thank you!

Item: Prada Bn1336 nero
Seller: Bagfairy
Listing no: 113001532
Link: 
https://m.olx.ph/ad/113001532/auth-prada-bn1336/d7978e5730


----------



## gigigigi

gigigigi said:


> Hi PRADA lovers, can anybody here help me to authenticate this Cervo Antik shoulder bag in deerskin? The item number is BN1773 and I believe it's from year 2010 or so. Thanks very much in advance!





Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.


Thanks for the comment. Can you let me know why does it look like fake to you? The leather is actually super soft and thick.


----------



## Prada Psycho

gigigigi said:


> Thanks for the comment. Can you let me know why does it look like fake to you? The leather is actually super soft and thick.


No.  We don't give out tips.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, pls help me authenticate this Prada Bn1336 it comes with card and a dustbag only.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada Bn1336 nero
> Seller: Bagfairy
> Listing no: 113001532
> Link:
> https://m.olx.ph/ad/113001532/auth-prada-bn1336/d7978e5730


Photos are inadequate to call this one.


----------



## Sookie888

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate to call this one.



Hi hope these photos help. Attached here instead.


----------



## lovebags214

Hi ladies,
May I ask for this handbag to be authenticated please.  Not sure if the pictures in the listing are enough to authenticate...

Item Name: Prada saffiano lux mini
Listing number:15227816185
Seller ID:jengoddess007       
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...161185?hash=item23747c5721:g:Q40AAOSwzaJX-6xs


----------



## ksc676s

Item name: prada men's wallet Saffiano brown bifold with coin pouch
Item number: 262661204507
Item link: https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/262661204507
Please help to authenticate this wallet. Thanks.


----------



## BiancaSophie

Hi  Could you help me with this one please? My mum bought it for me, but we have buyer protection thanks to paypal. The R from the label in the front of the bag and the print of the card seems wrong to me. But the R in the inside matches my authenic one. There is also no prada print on the metal that connects the handle to the bag and in the one the that connects the bag with the shoulder strap. But on everything else, even the zipper is just like the ones in my authenic one. So I am quite confused and really could need some help. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: BN2389 (i only knew BN2398 before)
Item number: 272398884080
Seller:
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/272398884080?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Beriloffun

Hello, 
Could you please authenticate the following bag? Much thanks in advance!

Item: 
Prada Pattina Cross Body or Handbag
Item number: 172374066476w
Seller: 94thebest 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172374066476


----------



## Prada Psycho

BiancaSophie said:


> Hi  Could you help me with this one please? My mum bought it for me, but we have buyer protection thanks to paypal. The R from the label in the front of the bag and the print of the card seems wrong to me. But the R in the inside matches my authenic one. There is also no prada print on the metal that connects the handle to the bag and in the one the that connects the bag with the shoulder strap. But on everything else, even the zipper is just like the ones in my authenic one. So I am quite confused and really could need some help. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BN2389 (i only knew BN2398 before)
> Item number: 272398884080
> Seller:
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/272398884080?_mwBanner=1


You need to post your own pictures according to the instructions in page one, post one.  The photos in the listing are woefully inadequate.   All the things you've mentioned have nothing to do with whether or not this bag is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Beriloffun said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate the following bag? Much thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:
> Prada Pattina Cross Body or Handbag
> Item number: 172374066476w
> Seller: 94thebest
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172374066476


It might be authentic, but the photos are inadequate to be certain.


----------



## BiancaSophie

Prada Psycho said:


> You need to post your own pictures according to the instructions in page one, post one.  The photos in the listing are woefully inadequate.   All the things you've mentioned have nothing to do with whether or not this bag is authentic.



Sorry! So here I try again.

Name: BN2389
Item number: 272398884080
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/272398884080?_mwBanner=1


----------



## BiancaSophie

BiancaSophie said:


> Sorry! So here I try again.
> 
> Name: BN2389
> Item number: 272398884080
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/272398884080?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Prada Psycho

This looks quite authentic to me.  Prada is constantly varying fonts, cards, etc., etc., etc. to stay one step ahead of the counterfeiters.  Enjoy it. It's lovely.  I have a thing for red bags!


----------



## BiancaSophie

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks quite authentic to me.  Prada is constantly varying fonts, cards, etc., etc., etc. to stay one step ahead of the counterfeiters.  Enjoy it. It's lovely.  I have a thing for red bags!



Great! Thank you very much!! So do I


----------



## lovebags214

Hi ladies, I'm re-posting. Can someone please have a look at this one.  I've requested more photos, but in the meantime, does it look like it might be authentic?

Item Name: Prada saffiano lux mini
Listing number:15227816185
Seller ID:jengoddess007 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Mini-Satchel-Purse-Crossbody-Tote-in-Fuxia-Magenta-pink-/152278161185?hash=item23747c5721:g:Q40AAOSwzaJX-6xs


----------



## lovebags214

lovebags214 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm re-posting. Can someone please have a look at this one.  I've requested more photos, but in the meantime, does it look like it might be authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Prada saffiano lux mini
> Listing number:15227816185
> Seller ID:jengoddess007
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Mini-Satchel-Purse-Crossbody-Tote-in-Fuxia-Magenta-pink-/152278161185?hash=item23747c5721:g:Q40AAOSwzaJX-6xs
> Attached are other photos.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jessada

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw this on Fashionphile the other. Very nice and authentic.  You'll love it.  I've had at least 6 of this style.



Hey Prada Psycho. I'm hoping that maybe you'd be so kind to help me  I just bought a preowned  Prada camera bag that I was hoping to get some help authenticating. The last post that I see on the Authenticate This forum for Prada is in 2015. I want to post my pictures to the correct forum. Am I looking in the wrong spot? Where should I post? I'm a newbie.


----------



## Jessada

Hi ladies, 
Could someone help authenticate this for me? I bought this preowned on Mercari.

Item name- Prada Saffiano Camera Bag 
Listing # - M293192643
Seller ID - Jdlalonde
Link - https://item.mercari.com/gl/m293192643/
Comments - I purchased this on Mercari. I was a little concerned about the indentations on the leather in the second to last picture, but I noticed on the Neiman Marcus site, that in their video the Saffiano Camera Bag also has similar indentations. The bag doesn't have a "made in italy" tag. The ink tag is a small white tag on the inside of the pocket with what looks like three digits ( I can't make it out) Did I post this correctly according to the forum rules? 

Thanks so much !


----------



## Jessada

Additional pics. Last one shows the tag. I couldn't get a closeup up the tag.


----------



## lovebags214

Oops...my pictures aren't large enough...sorry!  I'll work on getting others.  Thanks so much!


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Dear authenticators!

I know this bag is the most counterfeited and there are super super fakes out there. 
Would it still be possible to authenticate it? 

•Item Name: Saffiano Lux Tote/Galleria bag
•Listing number: none
•Seller ID: none
•Link: none
•Comments: tried to check it by myself by comparing it with other pictures in this thread but I wasn't able to find an authentic Prada that has an interior with saffiano pockets :-/ 

That's the album with the pictures 
http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/LOUISMEETSMAC/library/prada 
(pw is purseforum)


Appreciating your time and effort!


----------



## blkdon

I purchased this Prada bag, and it wasn't cheap.  No cards or dustbag, could you have a look and if require any other photos please advise.  Thanks so much!! Lampo zippers.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> I purchased this Prada bag, and it wasn't cheap.  No cards or dustbag, could you have a look and if require any other photos please advise.  Thanks so much!! Lampo zippers.


 Even with these less than ideal photos, there's no doubt that it's fake.  Hope you can get your money back....


----------



## ksc676s

ksc676s said:


> Item name: prada men's wallet Saffiano brown bifold with coin pouch
> Item number: 262661204507
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/262661204507
> Please help to authenticate this wallet. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494772
> View attachment 3494773
> View attachment 3494774
> View attachment 3494775
> View attachment 3494776
> View attachment 3494777



Got more pics from the seller. Seller id is wenz253. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Please help to authenticate. Thanks a lot!


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Was there something wrong with #3652? 
I still didn't wear it in case it isn't authentic so I can return it :-/


----------



## coucou chanel

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote (Argilla)
Listing number: None
Seller ID: None
Link: None
Comments: Dear Authenticators, I purchased this bag from a newly opened Saks Off 5th Avenue. I was told by the manager that this bag was a direct transfer from their full line store. However, I'm new to both Prada and Saks Off 5th Avenue, so I just want to make sure this bag is authentic. I would truly appreciate your help! I tried to take detailed pictures, and include both indoors and outdoors pictures. Please let me know if you need anything else, as I'm not familiar with Prada (any hidden code or tag I should look for and take pictures of?).


----------



## Johnpauliegal

coucou chanel said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote (Argilla)
> Listing number: None
> Seller ID: None
> Link: None
> Comments: Dear Authenticators, I purchased this bag from a newly opened Saks Off 5th Avenue. I was told by the manager that this bag was a direct transfer from their full line store. However, I'm new to both Prada and Saks Off 5th Avenue, so I just want to make sure this bag is authentic. I would truly appreciate your help! I tried to take detailed pictures, and include both indoors and outdoors pictures. Please let me know if you need anything else, as I'm not familiar with Prada (any hidden code or tag I should look for and take pictures of?).


Hi. Im not an Authenticator but I'm confused as why you would question the authenticity of this bag when you bought it from Saksoff5th???


----------



## coucou chanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Im not an Authenticator but I'm confused as why you would question the authenticity of this bag when you bought it from Saksoff5th???



Hi, do you think I'm being silly? I guess that's a good sign, but I just wanted to be extra careful. Someone on this thread said she bought a fake Prada bag from Saks Off 5th that was a returned item from Gilt (now owned by Saks, so Gilt customers can return items to Saks directly). I know that my Saks Off 5th store just opened yesterday (Grand Opening), so it's unlikely that they got any returns from Gilt customers. But you can never be too careful. I usually only buy designer bags directly from the boutiques, so this is completely new to me. I hope the authenticators here can help ease my mind.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

coucou chanel said:


> Hi, do you think I'm being silly? I guess that's a good sign, but I just wanted to be extra careful. Someone on this thread said she bought a fake Prada bag from Saks Off 5th that was a returned item from Gilt (now owned by Saks, so Gilt customers can return items to Saks directly). I know that my Saks Off 5th store just opened yesterday (Grand Opening), so it's unlikely that they got any returns from Gilt customers. But you can never be too careful. I usually only buy designer bags directly from the boutiques, so this is completely new to me. I hope the authenticators here can help ease my mind.


OMG I never knew this!!! I apologize. That's crazy. I can't believe that they could let that happen.


----------



## pinkfoxxy

coucou chanel said:


> Hi, do you think I'm being silly? I guess that's a good sign, but I just wanted to be extra careful. Someone on this thread said she bought a fake Prada bag from Saks Off 5th that was a returned item from Gilt (now owned by Saks, so Gilt customers can return items to Saks directly). I know that my Saks Off 5th store just opened yesterday (Grand Opening), so it's unlikely that they got any returns from Gilt customers. But you can never be too careful. I usually only buy designer bags directly from the boutiques, so this is completely new to me. I hope the authenticators here can help ease my mind.



Extra careful is good but it's frightening and sad to hear that you aren't even safe from fakes when you buy it from the store. 
I've heard some stories about exchanges being superfakes and of course if the bag has no "flaws" they will sell it to someone else who thinks he/she gets the real deal.


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Could u please authenticate this prada bag for me.

Item name: Prada BN1789 Nappa Gaufre in Nero

I know I don't have the best photos but can u tell me offhand if there's a red flag. Thank u. Appreciate all the help you're doing here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Hello! Could u please authenticate this prada bag for me.
> 
> Item name: Prada BN1789 Nappa Gaufre in Nero
> 
> I know I don't have the best photos but can u tell me offhand if there's a red flag. Thank u. Appreciate all the help you're doing here.
> 
> View attachment 3499532
> View attachment 3499537
> View attachment 3499538
> View attachment 3499539
> View attachment 3499540
> View attachment 3499543
> View attachment 3499545


The photos are indeed not hugely helpful, but from what I can see, it looks fake.


----------



## floe8888

Hi, could you please authenticate this Prada Gauffre for me?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  The zipper pulls are leather.  Is this the case with some Gauffre bags?

Item Name:  Prada Gauffre Tessuto Nero


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear Authenticators,

I would be extremely grateful if you could please tell me whether this Prada Bauletto Bowler handbag is real. The auction ends tomorrow afternoon.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152282602...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I152282602796.N36.S1.R1.TR3

Thank you very much.


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear Authenticators,

I have another item that I would be extremely grateful if you could please tell me whether it is real. The auction ends tomorrow afternoon. This auction also ends tomorrow.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112168651593?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear Authenticators,

 I would be extremely grateful if you could please tell me whether this leather pleated cervo Lux Hobo bag is real. The auction ends tomorrow afternoon. This auction also ends tomorrow.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232115994981?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## coucou chanel

coucou chanel said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote (Argilla)
> Listing number: None
> Seller ID: None
> Link: None
> Comments: Dear Authenticators, I purchased this bag from a newly opened Saks Off 5th Avenue. I was told by the manager that this bag was a direct transfer from their full line store. However, I'm new to both Prada and Saks Off 5th Avenue, so I just want to make sure this bag is authentic. I would truly appreciate your help! I tried to take detailed pictures, and include both indoors and outdoors pictures. Please let me know if you need anything else, as I'm not familiar with Prada (any hidden code or tag I should look for and take pictures of?).



I'm returning this bag for peace of mind.
No need to drive myself crazy with doubt LOL
I'll stick to the official boutiques per usual. Thanks everyone who chimed in!


----------



## nancdmd

Prada Psycho said:


> The photos are indeed not hugely helpful, but from what I can see, it looks fake.


Thank you for this!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* BN2274/Saffiano Lux/Militare
*Listing number*:191991057936
*Seller ID:* nny84
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191991057936

*Comments:*
Hello beautiful Prada authenticators! I’ve joined the Prada world – finally. Purchased my 1st Prada tote and I’m extremely excited. I have just received the bag and for peace of mind and I’m seriously hoping that its genuine. I’m in love with the colour, its amazing! I would be greatly appreciated if you could take some time to help authenticate my first Prada bag purchase. I’m so going to keep this bag forever if its genuine. I almost bought a Balenciaga but decided against it because the Prada has more structure and classic style.  I borrowed my sisters SLR camera and taken as much photos as possible for you. Thank you in advance, appreciated it!


----------



## Shimmerstars88




----------



## Shimmerstars88

Here's last lot of photos - interior lining.
Many thanks!
xo


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi authenticators, 

can you pls help me if this vintage prada chain bag is authentic. Really appreciate it! Thank you so much!


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear all,

I appreciate the seller hasn't got enough details to authenticate this product. But can anyone please give me the name of the bag or tell me if you've ever seen a genuine Prada that looks like this as I don't recognise the design.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=232123892691#ht_500wt_1378

Thank you very much.


----------



## lovebags214

Hello ladies. 
I would so greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. The seller re-iterated that it is authentic; however I wouldn't purchase without you ladies having a look. Will the pics on the listing suffice or should I request others?  Thanks so much in advance.

Item Name Prada Saffiano Lux Mini
Listing number: 152288102028
Seller ID: jengoddess007
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...102028?hash=item237514068c:g:Q40AAOSwzaJX-6xs


----------



## Stormy C

Good evening lovelies.
My love of bags has now spread into virgin territory for me.. Prada! So much to love and so much new to learn (it scares me, but thats why i come to the experts) It seems everyone and their mothers are selling Prada bags at the moment so I come ot the one place that I trust intrinsically. Without further ado...

Item name: Prada SaffianoLux Large Double zip Tote Handbag with Aithenticity Certificate
Listing number: 252596974531
Seller ID: doctorzhai
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Large-Double-zip-Tote-handbag-with-Authenticity-Certificate/252596974531?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39801&meid=187848f57a8040cd84f0b331a6357969&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=122192006044
Comments: Its a stunner but as i have no point of reference,I need to hear from the experts, It seems ot good to be true.
Either way i get to learn a bit more about the product in question but damn, that colour is beautiful!


----------



## caaren2506

Hi 
Can someone please help me to authenticate this Prada Bag? Can't seem to figure out which style is this but i like it.
Thank you so much

Name : 100% Authentic Prada Shoulder Bag
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/262682017876 
Seller : annasoo-806


----------



## lobeey

Hi , would like to know if this is authentic [emoji16]


----------



## missfiggy

lobeey said:


> Hi , would like to know if this is authentic [emoji16]
> View attachment 3505586
> View attachment 3505587
> View attachment 3505588
> View attachment 3505589
> View attachment 3505590
> View attachment 3505591


No it is most certainly NOT authentic.  For the future, please note that "please" and/or "thank you" should be part of your request. Thank you.


----------



## lobeey

@missfiggy Opps , Sorry for missing that out [emoji15] Thank you missfiggy! Will take note next time [emoji7]


----------



## jb8492

Item Name: Prada Ltd Edition Rare Fairy Bag
Listing number: 1888404
Seller ID: Shush
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...td-edition-rare-fairy-bag-prada-1888404.shtml

If you could take a look at this listing for me please, I would be very grateful. I think all the photos are there. I did ask the seller to post more. Any help authenticating this would be really great. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jb8492 said:


> Item Name: Prada Ltd Edition Rare Fairy Bag
> Listing number: 1888404
> Seller ID: Shush
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...td-edition-rare-fairy-bag-prada-1888404.shtml
> 
> If you could take a look at this listing for me please, I would be very grateful. I think all the photos are there. I did ask the seller to post more. Any help authenticating this would be really great. Thank you!


 Looks authentic, bleeding fairies and all.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> No it is most certainly NOT authentic.  For the future, please note that "please" and/or "thank you" should be part of your request. Thank you.


You're back!  Thought you'd be gone longer.  Nice to see you.


----------



## lovebags214

Hi ladies.  Would love your help in authenticating this item please.  Thanks in advance

Item Name:  Prada Saffiano mini promenade
Listing number:  291925139926
Seller ID:  ShopMaterialWorld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black...139926?hash=item43f81821d6:g:1icAAOSwXeJYEqNW


----------



## lovebags214

Hi ladies. I'd really appreciate if you can please have look at this one as well. Thanks in advance

Item Name: Prada Saffiano mini promenade
Listing number: 291905643730
Seller ID: t.blue11 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Prada-...643730?hash=item43f6eea4d2:g:JIwAAOSw8w1X-xLC


----------



## Sookie888

Prada Psycho said:


> The lining on the inside of the bag.



Here it is


----------



## missfiggy

N


Prada Psycho said:


> You're back!  Thought you'd be gone longer.  Nice to see you.



No, not back yet. Just sitting in the sun lazing the day away in Monte Carlo, boat parked up near the old casino and enjoying people watching. Ain't life a b*tch??


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> N
> 
> 
> No, not back yet. Just sitting in the sun lazing the day away in Monte Carlo, boat parked up near the old casino and enjoying people watching. Ain't life a b*tch??


----------



## yukiko93

Hello ladies, please help me to authenticate the following card holder. Thank you in advance!! ^^

Item Name: Prada 1M1122 Saffiano Leather Card Holder in Ametista
Comments: I bought this online from another seller.


----------



## EvaBallerina

Hi!  I would really appreciate if you could please take a moment to help me authenticate these items.  Thank you so much!

Item Name: Saffiano Leather Wallet
Item ID: 322311315959
Seller ID: cousinsinurcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322311315959?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Saffiano Leather Wallet with Leather Bow
Item ID: 131990446671
Seller ID: energy-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131990446671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Yanakins

Help please! Interested in this bag but I am really concerned about its authenticity!
I hope I provided sufficient info!

thanks in advance!

Item Name: Unknown
Listing number: 1141263119
Seller ID number: 1004555683
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ble-zip-bag-purse-soft-calf-silver/1141263119


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yanakins said:


> Help please! Interested in this bag but I am really concerned about its authenticity!
> I hope I provided sufficient info!
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Listing number: 1141263119
> Seller ID number: 1004555683
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...ble-zip-bag-purse-soft-calf-silver/1141263119


Photos are woefully inadequate, but on the surface it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Yanakins

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are woefully inadequate, but on the surface it appears to be authentic.



Thanks so much! Will post better photos once I get it! Thanks again!


----------



## roxies_mom

Prada experts, please give me your opinion on this bag from therealreal.....I've heard horror stories about the site.  I'm sure there are not enough photos, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks for your time and expertise!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/prada-tessuto-e-saffiano-frame-bag-1


----------



## elishatjl

Hi, need help to authenticate this bag that I've just purchased from carousell.sg and the seller indicated that it is authentic. Thank you very much












Item Name: Prada nylon with leather trimmings - Model Unknown
Comments: There is no stamp of the zipper brand on the underside of the zipper


----------



## Prada Psycho

elishatjl said:


> Hi, need help to authenticate this bag that I've just purchased from carousell.sg and the seller indicated that it is authentic. Thank you very much
> View attachment 3514394
> View attachment 3514395
> View attachment 3514396
> View attachment 3514397
> View attachment 3514399
> View attachment 3514401
> View attachment 3514402
> View attachment 3514403
> View attachment 3514405
> View attachment 3514407
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon with leather trimmings - Model Unknown
> Comments: There is no stamp of the zipper brand on the underside of the zipper


Fake.


----------



## elishatjl

Thank you for your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## lovebags214

Hello ladies.
I would really appreciate it if you can please have a look at this bag that I purchased and offer your thoughts on authenticity. The seller sent me 3 dust bags (the blue one says "made in India", 1 card and a receipt. Thank you so much for taking the time to look.  

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Bandoliera 
Listing number: 291905643730
Seller ID:  t.blue11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291905643730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Color Cammeo


----------



## lovebags214

lovebags214 said:


> Hello ladies.
> I would really appreciate it if you can please have a look at this bag that I purchased and offer your thoughts on authenticity. The seller sent me 3 dust bags (the blue one says "made in India", 1 card and a receipt. Thank you so much for taking the time to look.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Bandoliera
> Listing number: 291905643730
> Seller ID:  t.blue11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291905643730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Color Cammeo
> View attachment 3515493
> View attachment 3515495
> View attachment 3515514
> View attachment 3515515
> View attachment 3515521
> View attachment 3515524
> View attachment 3515526
> View attachment 3515528
> View attachment 3515530


----------



## lovebags214

lovebags214 said:


> View attachment 3515533
> View attachment 3515535
> View attachment 3515537
> View attachment 3515539



One more...


----------



## hautepurselover

Hi... I am wondering about the authenticity of this purse:
Item Name:  Vintage Prada Rust Crocodile Purse
Listing number:  272442774497
Seller ID:  exquisitejewels
Link:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg
Comments:  This purse is listed at $2,495.00.


----------



## hautepurselover

hautepurselover said:


> Hi... I am wondering about the authenticity of this purse:
> Item Name:  Vintage Prada Rust Crocodile Purse
> Listing number:  272442774497
> Seller ID:  exquisitejewels
> Link:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg
> Comments:  This purse is listed at $2,495.00.


Hmmm...  When I first noticed it, this purse was at $1,295 (I thought), then when I was in the process of posting, it was at $2,495.00, and now it is at $2,995.00.


----------



## Issaness

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here.. can you kindly please help me in authenticating this Prada purse? I would greatly appreciate your help..
I don't know anything about authenticity..lol
Thank you so so much in advance! i bought this online shop so no listing number.
Item name: Prada saffiano wallet
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: eshop


----------



## Bratty1919

Hey ladies...I am trying to come back slowly, mostly for vintage


----------



## Pearlyng

Hi all! Would really appreciate having this authenticated - please let me know if these photos aren't sufficient. Thanks so much.

Item Name: Prada BR 0811


----------



## amstevens714

Hi lovely authenticators,

I'm hoping you can take a look at two items. A bag and a pair of shoes.

I'm pretty confident the bag is fake but the shoes seem real. Would you mind taking a peak?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Item: nylon hobo
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 105803
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/prada-black-quilted-nylon-shoulder-bag













Item: Prada ballet shoes
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 106178
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/collect...da-black-patent-leather-leather-flats-size-38


----------



## amstevens714

Just took two more of the purse






Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> Just took two more of the purse
> 
> View attachment 3518355
> 
> View attachment 3518356
> 
> 
> Thank you!


The bag is fake.  We don't do shoes here, just bags and some small leather goods.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

If possible, please authenticate.
 Many thanks! 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Handbag BN2274 In Black (Nero)
Listing number: 172275852800
Seller ID: p_heng
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Sa...852800?hash=item281c70e600:g:ODYAAOSwNsdXSBrM
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

EvaBallerina said:


> Hi!  I would really appreciate if you could please take a moment to help me authenticate these items.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Wallet
> Item ID: 322311315959
> Seller ID: cousinsinurcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322311315959?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Wallet with Leather Bow
> Item ID: 131990446671
> Seller ID: energy-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131990446671?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




First one is fake
Second one it is impossible to be sure about bur MIGHT be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Pearlyng said:


> Hi all! Would really appreciate having this authenticated - please let me know if these photos aren't sufficient. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BR 0811
> View attachment 3517927
> View attachment 3517929
> View attachment 3517930
> View attachment 3517931
> View attachment 3517935
> View attachment 3517936
> View attachment 3517937
> View attachment 3517938
> View attachment 3517939
> View attachment 3517940



Please provide better photos of the lining - at least one with flash and one without.  You might have to pull the lining right out of the bag to get a decent photo.


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> If possible, please authenticate.
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Handbag BN2274 In Black (Nero)
> Listing number: 172275852800
> Seller ID: p_heng
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Sa...852800?hash=item281c70e600:g:ODYAAOSwNsdXSBrM
> Comments:



Please ask the seller to send you a picture of the underside of the main zippers, as well as a close up of the lining.  Post them here and I'll see if I can be more help.  If you have a look through the site you'll know what I mean by the underside of the zipper.  It's the part of the zipper head which faces INSIDE the bag and it will have a brand name on it.  It's NOT the other side of the metal zip pull attachment.


----------



## missfiggy

LOL...I thought that a few weeks away in the southern European sunshine might dim the fake spotting part of my eyes but...NAH!!!  The fakes are just as ugly as they ever were.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> The bag is fake.  We don't do shoes here, just bags and some small leather goods.



Thanks Prada Psycho. Was pretty sure that was the case. I wasn't sure if you look at shoes or not but I really appreciate all the help!! Thank you!


----------



## lovebags214

lovebags214 said:


> Hello ladies.
> I would really appreciate it if you can please have a look at this bag that I purchased and offer your thoughts on authenticity. The seller sent me 3 dust bags (the blue one says "made in India", 1 card and a receipt. Thank you so much for taking the time to look.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Bandoliera
> Listing number: 291905643730
> Seller ID:  t.blue11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291905643730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Color Cammeo
> View attachment 3515493
> View attachment 3515495
> View attachment 3515514
> View attachment 3515515
> View attachment 3515521
> View attachment 3515524
> View attachment 3515526
> View attachment 3515528
> View attachment 3515530



Hello ladies, I posted some pics of this prada that I purchased a few days back and would so much appreciate if one of you can please authenticate it.  I have no point of reference and would love to have your opinion.  Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lovebags214 said:


> Hello ladies, I posted some pics of this prada that I purchased a few days back and would so much appreciate if one of you can please authenticate it.  I have no point of reference and would love to have your opinion.  Thanks.


Things like this are nearly impossible to authenticate with photos, unless it's clearly fake. That said, I_ *think*_ this might be authentic.


----------



## lovebags214

Prada Psycho said:


> Things like this are nearly impossible to authenticate with photos, unless it's clearly fake. That said, I_ *think*_ this might be authentic.


Thank you very much pradapsycho for taking the time to view and for your opinion. In your experience, do you have any recommendations of how I can verify authenticity in a more definite way?


----------



## jdeltan

Hi, I'm planning to buy this bag, would very much appreciate it if you could help me verify it's authenticity. Thanks so much!


----------



## kukkik1986

Hi, Authenticators
I'm a newbie for Prada. 

Could you please take a look this Prada Shopping Bag BN2541. How do you think?

Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Svrvh

Hello! Missfiggy, Prada Psycho.

I really like this bag and it is being sold to me by a friend at a fair price.

I'm going to get it if it is proven to be authentic.

I hope you could help me?? Please?

Thank you very much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Svrvh

More pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Svrvh

Additional pictures. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3520023
> View attachment 3520024
> View attachment 3520025
> View attachment 3520026
> View attachment 3520027
> 
> 
> Additional pictures. Thank you very much!!


Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello!  I'm new to Prada,  have always gone for LV bags.  This bag has been on my radar for quite some time.  Can you please tell me if it is legit?
thanks so much in advance!!
Item Name:  Prada Double bag (I may have the name wrong)
Listing number: 152246962009
Seller ID:  theloftoutlet
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/152246962009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if I need more photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldendoodle said:


> Hello!  I'm new to Prada,  have always gone for LV bags.  This bag has been on my radar for quite some time.  Can you please tell me if it is legit?
> thanks so much in advance!!
> Item Name:  Prada Double bag (I may have the name wrong)
> Listing number: 152246962009
> Seller ID:  theloftoutlet
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/152246962009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if I need more photos


Fake.

Edit note:  All the "Prada" bags this seller has listed are fakes.


----------



## Svrvh

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, fake and fake some more.



Wow I almost thought it's real [emoji85] Thanks for the fast response! I really appreciate it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jdeltan

Hello Prada experts, can you please help if the bag is authentic? I'm buying it from a friend's friend . It would really be great if you can give your much valued opinion on it before I give it a go. Thank you so much in advance ☺️

PS: I also posted this outside the thread (created new thread ), in case it's against the rule, I'm really really really sorry. Please help delete the thread. Thank you again, I'll make sure I follow the ruels next time.

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1336
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID Number: N/A
Link: No link only photos below


----------



## jdeltan

More photos...


----------



## missfiggy

kukkik1986 said:


> View attachment 3519945
> View attachment 3519947
> View attachment 3519951
> View attachment 3519952
> View attachment 3519961
> View attachment 3519962
> View attachment 3519963
> View attachment 3519965
> View attachment 3519966
> View attachment 3519967
> 
> Hi, Authenticators
> I'm a newbie for Prada.
> 
> Could you please take a look this Prada Shopping Bag BN2541. How do you think?
> 
> Thanks for your kindness.



From the photos it looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3519988
> 
> View attachment 3519989
> 
> View attachment 3519990
> View attachment 3519993
> View attachment 3519995
> 
> View attachment 3519998
> 
> View attachment 3520001
> View attachment 3520002
> View attachment 3520003
> View attachment 3520004
> 
> 
> Hello! Missfiggy, Prada Psycho.
> 
> I really like this bag and it is being sold to me by a friend at a fair price.
> 
> I'm going to get it if it is proven to be authentic.
> 
> I hope you could help me?? Please?
> 
> Thank you very much! I really appreciate it!



Get a new friend...there's no fair price for a piece of fake trash like this one.


----------



## Svrvh

missfiggy said:


> Get a new friend...there's no fair price for a piece of fake trash like this one.



Thanks missfiggy!! I think I'll have to choose my friends wisely from now on [emoji51] i really appreciate it!


----------



## amberle

Hello, could you please tell me if this is authentic?TIA amberle
Name: galleria small saffiano
Seller: amazon buyvip
Link: http://it.buyvip.com/#page=d&dept=a...FX-1479214643951&sindex=50&ref=qd_all_eb_1_50


----------



## Stormy C

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Good evening lovelies.
> My love of bags has now spread into virgin territory for me.. Prada! So much to love and so much new to learn (it scares me, but thats why i come to the experts) It seems everyone and their mothers are selling Prada bags at the moment so I come ot the one place that I trust intrinsically. Without further ado...
> 
> Item name: Prada SaffianoLux Large Double zip Tote Handbag with Aithenticity Certificate
> Listing number: 252596974531
> Seller ID: doctorzhai
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Large-Double-zip-Tote-handbag-with-Authenticity-Certificate/252596974531?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=39801&meid=187848f57a8040cd84f0b331a6357969&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=122192006044
> Comments: Its a stunner but as i have no point of reference,I need to hear from the experts, It seems ot good to be true.
> Either way i get to learn a bit more about the product in question but damn, that colour is beautiful!



Hello wonderful people.
A while back I had made an authenticiate request, it has long passed so its not that, I just wondered whether I had perhaps forgotten to mention something in my request? I truly appreciate how busy you all are so if that's all it is I completely understand! I was more worried about perhaps being unintentionally rude or missing some part of the request as I was new to the Prada thread.
Sorry for taking up your time everyone, I just want to be as thorough as I can be as I know that all this work is done purely to help others. Many thanks to you all.


----------



## jdeltan

jdeltan said:


> Hello Prada experts, can you please help if the bag is authentic? I'm buying it from a friend's friend . It would really be great if you can give your much valued opinion on it before I give it a go. Thank you so much in advance ☺️
> 
> PS: I also posted this outside the thread (created new thread ), in case it's against the rule, I'm really really really sorry. Please help delete the thread. Thank you again, I'll make sure I follow the ruels next time.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1336
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID Number: N/A
> Link: No link only photos below





jdeltan said:


> More photos...



Hello again, I just wanted to add more photos the seller sent me. I hope the additional photos helps.

Thank you so much experts!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jdeltan said:


> Hello again, I just wanted to add more photos the seller sent me. I hope the additional photos helps.
> 
> Thank you so much experts!


What a pathetic attempt to palm off a fake.  Notice the date on the "authenticity" card.   Now check the date on the "sales receipt"  in the other photo.


----------



## jdeltan

Prada Psycho said:


> What a pathetic attempt to palm off a fake.  Notice the date on the "authenticity" card.   Now check the date on the "sales receipt"  in the other photo.



Thank you! thank you! thank you so much Prada Psycho for this information . I was  about to meet the seller tonight to pay for the bag . You're my saviour!!! I hope it's ok just so I understand what you noticed with the Authenticity card (at least next time I can easily see the red flags when I see one), is it the date in the card with the red box in below sample photos? I really thought it was authentic because I did check the date in the card and the receipt and they both have the same date. What's actually confusing is the card with the barcode. Also did some back reading and saw one posting with almost the same information as my seller's barcode card except for the "2016" number, and it was also fake . I'm really quite new to this and this was supposed to be my first Prada bag...

Thank so much! Keep it up ladies! Really grateful!


----------



## missfiggy

jdeltan said:


> Thank you! thank you! thank you so much Prada Psycho for this information . I was  about to meet the seller tonight to pay for the bag . You're my saviour!!! I hope it's ok just so I understand what you noticed with the Authenticity card (at least next time I can easily see the red flags when I see one), is it the date in the card with the red box in below sample photos? I really thought it was authentic because I did check the date in the card and the receipt and they both have the same date. What's actually confusing is the card with the barcode. Also did some back reading and saw one posting with almost the same information as my seller's barcode card except for the "2016" number, and it was also fake . I'm really quite new to this and this was supposed to be my first Prada bag...
> 
> Thank so much! Keep it up ladies! Really grateful!



The bag, the cards and the receipt are all fakes - easy to acquire too.  Most fakers' websites will provide fake documents on request.
And it's not just one little date on these which makes them fake, and it's not just one little date which makes you an expert on picking fakes either.  It's the result of YEARS AND YEARS of BUYING, selling, browsing.  It's far better to ask for expert advice when it comes to authentication - rather than take a guess and base that guess on one little factor.  There's plenty of fakes and superfakes out there and they are not easy for the experts to pick, let alone the everyday buyer.


----------



## missfiggy

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Hello wonderful people.
> A while back I had made an authenticiate request, it has long passed so its not that, I just wondered whether I had perhaps forgotten to mention something in my request? I truly appreciate how busy you all are so if that's all it is I completely understand! I was more worried about perhaps being unintentionally rude or missing some part of the request as I was new to the Prada thread.
> Sorry for taking up your time everyone, I just want to be as thorough as I can be as I know that all this work is done purely to help others. Many thanks to you all.



Sorry you think you were missed, but I think that this one was one about which it was utterly impossible to make any assessment.  No red flags, but not really enough details in the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

amberle said:


> Hello, could you please tell me if this is authentic?TIA amberle
> Name: galleria small saffiano
> Seller: amazon buyvip
> Link: http://it.buyvip.com/#page=d&dept=a...FX-1479214643951&sindex=50&ref=qd_all_eb_1_50



Not nearly enough photos to make any assessment, however I have not yet seen an authentic Prada for sale at any Amazon store.  Tread your own path.


----------



## jdeltan

missfiggy said:


> The bag, the cards and the receipt are all fakes - easy to acquire too.  Most fakers' websites will provide fake documents on request.
> And it's not just one little date on these which makes them fake, and it's not just one little date which makes you an expert on picking fakes either.  It's the result of YEARS AND YEARS of BUYING, selling, browsing.  It's far better to ask for expert advice when it comes to authentication - rather than take a guess and base that guess on one little factor.  There's plenty of fakes and superfakes out there and they are not easy for the experts to pick, let alone the everyday buyer.


Thank you for your help missfiggy. Taking note of all your advices. Hopefully the next bag I post here gets better result than this one


----------



## amberle

missfiggy said:


> Not nearly enough photos to make any assessment, however I have not yet seen an authentic Prada for sale at any Amazon store.  Tread your own path.


Thanks a lot missfiggy


----------



## nmla

Hi ladies! I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux in Argilla. I am the only bidder, and the listing ends in a couple of hours. If it turns out to be fake, I will contact PayPal and get my money back. Hopefully it's not, cause I think it's such a beautiful bag!!


Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Tote Bag in grey
Listing number: 252629155568
Seller ID: *momo010182*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...-grey/252629155568?&autorefresh=true#viTabs_0
Comments: The R doesn't seem curved in the picture, but I might be wrong. The seller says she/he bought it from Via Condotti in Rome. (Which is also what it says on the receipt) Let me know if you need any additional pictures! The seller usually replies quickly.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stormy C

missfiggy said:


> Sorry you think you were missed, but I think that this one was one about which it was utterly impossible to make any assessment.  No red flags, but not really enough details in the photos.



Thank you for letting me know. I was worried I had caused offense. Thanks again


----------



## missfiggy

nmla said:


> Hi ladies! I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux in Argilla. I am the only bidder, and the listing ends in a couple of hours. If it turns out to be fake, I will contact PayPal and get my money back. Hopefully it's not, cause I think it's such a beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Tote Bag in grey
> Listing number: 252629155568
> Seller ID: *momo010182*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...-grey/252629155568?&autorefresh=true#viTabs_0
> Comments: The R doesn't seem curved in the picture, but I might be wrong. The seller says she/he bought it from Via Condotti in Rome. (Which is also what it says on the receipt) Let me know if you need any additional pictures! The seller usually replies quickly.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3522605
> View attachment 3522606
> View attachment 3522607
> View attachment 3522608



Your photos are way too small to be useful and the photos in the listing aren't the best.  However from what I can see there are no red flags.  This is one of the older style saffy totes, where the side piping did not go all the way to the bottom of the seam.  These were faked but they were all older style, obvious, fakes and much easier to pick than the new superfakes.  I haven't yet seen a superfake of this older style.  From what I can see I'm leaning towards authentic for this one.  Post more comprehensive photos when you get the bag.


----------



## nmla

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are way too small to be useful and the photos in the listing aren't the best.  However from what I can see there are no red flags.  This is one of the older style saffy totes, where the side piping did not go all the way to the bottom of the seam.  These were faked but they were all older style, obvious, fakes and much easier to pick than the new superfakes.  I haven't yet seen a superfake of this older style.  From what I can see I'm leaning towards authentic for this one.  Post more comprehensive photos when you get the bag.


Okay, thank you so so much! I will post detailed pictures when I receive the bag  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Prada Psycho

jdeltan said:


> Thank you! thank you! thank you so much Prada Psycho for this information . I was  about to meet the seller tonight to pay for the bag . You're my saviour!!! I hope it's ok just so I understand what you noticed with the Authenticity card (at least next time I can easily see the red flags when I see one), is it the date in the card with the red box in below sample photos? I really thought it was authentic because I did check the date in the card and the receipt and they both have the same date. What's actually confusing is the card with the barcode. Also did some back reading and saw one posting with almost the same information as my seller's barcode card except for the "2016" number, and it was also fake . I'm really quite new to this and this was supposed to be my first Prada bag...
> 
> Thank so much! Keep it up ladies! Really grateful!



We don't give out hints,  only advice:  Shop for Prada AT Prada.  I will cost more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## jdeltan

Prada Psycho said:


> We don't give out hints,  only advice:  Shop for Prada AT Prada.  I will cost more, but you'll know it's real.


Thank you again Prada Psycho. I'll try to check the boutique tonight. But I really like Tessuto Gaufre BN1336, and I'm pretty sure they don't produce them anymore ...


----------



## jdeltan

Hello again experts. Trying to still check out some Tessuto Gaufre BN1336 from online sellers. I hope you can help me authenticate this again. Thank you ladies!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1336
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Canonebagsprime
Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/prada-tessuto-gaufre-bn1336-black-gold-hw/
Comments: I hope the photos are enough to authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## jdeltan

How about this? Same seller, but it's the Nappa Gaufre. Can you please help authenticate. Thanks!

Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre BN1788 Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Canonebagsprine
Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/prada-nappa-gaufrebn1788-black-two-way-bag-gold-hw/
Comments: Hoping again that the photos are enough. Thank you


----------



## LanT101

Hi, I found this Prada handbag at Gilt, do you think it's authentic? I can try to reach out to get more photos. 

https://www.gilt.com/brand/prada/pr...zip-small-saffiano-leather-tote?origin=search


----------



## missfiggy

LanT101 said:


> Hi, I found this Prada handbag at Gilt, do you think it's authentic? I can try to reach out to get more photos.
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/brand/prada/pr...zip-small-saffiano-leather-tote?origin=search



*DO NOT BUY FROM GILT!!!!*

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ffiano-and-refused-to-accept-a-return.899860/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-danger.872906/


----------



## missfiggy

jdeltan said:


> How about this? Same seller, but it's the Nappa Gaufre. Can you please help authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre BN1788 Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Canonebagsprine
> Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/prada-nappa-gaufrebn1788-black-two-way-bag-gold-hw/
> Comments: Hoping again that the photos are enough. Thank you





jdeltan said:


> How about this? Same seller, but it's the Nappa Gaufre. Can you please help authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre BN1788 Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Canonebagsprine
> Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/prada-nappa-gaufrebn1788-black-two-way-bag-gold-hw/
> Comments: Hoping again that the photos are enough. Thank you



I'm ULTRA SUSPICIOUS of these listings.  I'm not saying they're fakes, it just that I have absolutely no knowledge of the website and therefore have no knowledge of their reputation.  Having said that, these are typical bait and switch looking listings. Everything is there to convince buyers that the bags are authentic, and they do look authentic.  BUT, whether these are the bags which you would receive is the question.  You will need to do a great deal of research on this company to satisfy yourself that they are legitimate.


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning,
I have won and paid for this auction, but have not yet received it as it is coming from Japan.
This seller appears to be reputable, and the bag looks fine to me, but I would like to get your opinion(s) as I normally buy the Vitello Daino and not the fabrics - thought this would make a cute beach bag. 
I can send more photos once it is received if these are not sufficient.
Thanking you in advance!

Seller: boom2hanten
Listing Number: 311726601334
Listing Title: Auth PRADA Logos Canapa Bijou 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Canvas Red Italy 69S811
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311726601334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jdeltan

missfiggy said:


> I'm ULTRA SUSPICIOUS of these listings.  I'm not saying they're fakes, it just that I have absolutely no knowledge of the website and therefore have no knowledge of their reputation.  Having said that, these are typical bait and switch looking listings. Everything is there to convince buyers that the bags are authentic, and they do look authentic.  BUT, whether these are the bags which you would receive is the question.  You will need to do a great deal of research on this company to satisfy yourself that they are legitimate.


Thank you so much missfiggy, really appreciate you looking into this. I'll sit on this for a while and look for other sellers also. I really like the Gaufre, I hope to find a legit one soon


----------



## Prada Psycho

jdeltan said:


> Thank you so much missfiggy, really appreciate you looking into this. I'll sit on this for a while and look for other sellers also. I really like the Gaufre, I hope to find a legit one soon



If you aren't married to that specific style, Yoogis Closet has two black nylon gaufres, absolutely authentic and Made in Italy.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...-and-leather-frame-top-shopping-tote-bag.html
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-tessuto-nylon-gauffre-tote-bag-73615.html


----------



## goldendoodle

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.
> 
> Edit note:  All the "Prada" bags this seller has listed are fakes.


I told him I was told it was FAKE and he said "take it to your prada store and see, return it if it is fake"  I believe I may have trusted him if I hadn't posted it here...


----------



## goldendoodle

Can I have anyone's expert advise on this bag?  Thank you so much for the time you invest in us!!

Item name:  Prada Double bag
Ebay item # 252623043685
Seller:  designerguys
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2-900-P...043685?hash=item3ad181bc65:g:xvIAAOSwFMZWsRkW


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldendoodle said:


> Can I have anyone's expert advise on this bag?  Thank you so much for the time you invest in us!!
> 
> Item name:  Prada Double bag
> Ebay item # 252623043685
> Seller:  designerguys
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2-900-P...043685?hash=item3ad181bc65:g:xvIAAOSwFMZWsRkW


This one is worse than the other seller.  Do yourself a favor?  Buy this bag at Prada.  That's pretty much the only way you'll get a real one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldendoodle said:


> I told him I was told it was FAKE and he said "take it to your prada store and see, return it if it is fake"  I believe I may have trusted him if I hadn't posted it here...


Of course the seller will say it's real.  Also, Prada sales associates are prohibited from authenticating bags.  Their job is to SELL their own stock.


----------



## jdeltan

Prada Psycho said:


> If you aren't married to that specific style, Yoogis Closet has two black nylon gaufres, absolutely authentic and Made in Italy.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...-and-leather-frame-top-shopping-tote-bag.html
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-tessuto-nylon-gauffre-tote-bag-73615.html


Thanks Prada Psycho  I'll look into Yoogis Closet then. One thing I like about the Gaufre is the strap so I can also use it as a sling . But I also love the styles you sent... Oh no...


----------



## missvic

Hi everyone, have u guys purchase prada wallet from reebonz before? Advice needed.. thanks


----------



## missfiggy

missvic said:


> Hi everyone, have u guys purchase prada wallet from reebonz before? Advice needed.. thanks



So far I have not caught Reebonz selling fakes.


----------



## missvic

missfiggy said:


> So far I have not caught Reebonz selling fakes.



Thank you missfiggy your advice helps alot, im gonna start shopping there


----------



## goldendoodle

Prada Psycho said:


> This one is worse than the other seller.  Do yourself a favor?  Buy this bag at Prada.  That's pretty much the only way you'll get a real one.


I totally get that advice, but I don't see this one on Prada's website... maybe it is discontinued.  Not sure why, but I LOVE this bag!  What are your thoughts on buying from  Fashionphile?  Thanks for your patience


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldendoodle said:


> I totally get that advice, but I don't see this one on Prada's website... maybe it is discontinued.  Not sure why, but I LOVE this bag!  What are your thoughts on buying from  Fashionphile?  Thanks for your patience


I would not consider buying that particular bag from anywhere except Prada and Prada Authorized Retailers (such as NM).


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello,
I had posted this request a couple of days ago, but it may have been overlooked? According to tracking, it should arrive Monday, so please let me know if you need additional pics.
Thanks!



oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning,
> I have won and paid for this auction, but have not yet received it as it is coming from Japan.
> This seller appears to be reputable, and the bag looks fine to me, but I would like to get your opinion(s) as I normally buy the Vitello Daino and not the fabrics - thought this would make a cute beach bag.
> I can send more photos once it is received if these are not sufficient.
> Thanking you in advance!
> 
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Listing Number: 311726601334
> Listing Title: Auth PRADA Logos Canapa Bijou 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Canvas Red Italy 69S811
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311726601334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jdeltan

Hello ladies, here I am again at the mercy of your expertise . This time I already bought the bag. Crossing my fingers hoping that it is authentic. Thank you so much for all the help.

Hi Prada Psycho, looks like I am married to this style. I really love it 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1336 Black
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Bought already
Link: N/A
Comments: I can send you more photos if needed. Thanks again!


----------



## jdeltan

More photos...


----------



## jdeltan

Some more photos... 
I seem to be having problems uploading them, might be too big/heavy... sorry for posting them in several messages. Thank you


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Mini Top Handle Crossbody Bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: fashionbyz
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/pembe-prada-capraz-askili-canta-canta_3231259
Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me! Thank you


----------



## Shaggy_Dog

Hi guys, can I have some authentication on this item please? 

Men's Prada Jacket
Item number - 391597935329
Seller - Zednortheast
Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391597935329?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

I'm actually the seller of this item, I bought this jacket a while ago in good faith, and superficially it looked very similar to an older Prada jacket I bought about 12 years ago. I've just sold it on Ebay but the buyer has asked to check it's authenticity. I'd hate to have inadvertently sold someone a fake so can I please have a knowledgeable opinion on this so if need be I can put things right.


----------



## Dinazafer

Hi guys,

It's my first time considering a preloved bag and would really appreciate your help in authenticating this prada: 

Prada saffiano Lux tote 
Item number- N/A
Seller- Moon
Link: http://dl.shedd.it/MrLh/hpe6wuEvuy


----------



## manpursefan

Item Name: BN2530 Tessuto Corinto
Listing number: -
Seller ID: - 
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/prada-tessuto-corinto-ID7tV17.html?p=68&h=52407353bf#52407353bf
Comments: Photos are in the link. The website doesn't allow me to save the photos. Thank you!


----------



## jenrak

Hi. I bought this bag yesterday from a private seller and though I have checked this bag thoroughly I am still not 100% sure that this is authentic. The bag along with its strap comes with a dustbag, a shopping bag, receipt from the prada boutique here, credit card payment receipt, care instruction card and authenticity card. The bag looks fabulous, I don't see any signs that it's fake but what I've read in some articles, fake designers are very good now in imitating the original bag.

Item name: saffiano lux in Geranio color

Greatly appreciated if you can assess this bag. Thank you.


----------



## jenrak

More photos


----------



## jenrak

More photos


----------



## missfiggy

Lademoiselle said:


> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Mini Top Handle Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: fashionbyz
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/pembe-prada-capraz-askili-canta-canta_3231259
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this for me! Thank you
> View attachment 3527707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527710
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527712
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527720
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527721



This is identical in every respect to mine (which is red) so I'm thinking that it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Dinazafer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's my first time considering a preloved bag and would really appreciate your help in authenticating this prada:
> 
> Prada saffiano Lux tote
> Item number- N/A
> Seller- Moon
> Link: http://dl.shedd.it/MrLh/hpe6wuEvuy
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527747
> View attachment 3527748
> View attachment 3527749
> View attachment 3527750
> View attachment 3527753
> View attachment 3527754
> View attachment 3527755
> View attachment 3527756
> View attachment 3527757
> View attachment 3527759



This is the older style which was not "superfaked".  This one looks authentic.


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello,
I think my requests are getting lost in all of the large pics as I am still not finding a response? (If I am doing something wrong. Please let me know...)
The bag is now arrived and I can take pics if the ones from the listing are not sufficient.
Thanks!



oakrunfarm said:


> Hello,
> I had posted this request a couple of days ago, but it may have been overlooked? According to tracking, it should arrive Monday, so please let me know if you need additional pics.
> Thanks!



Good morning,
I have won and paid for this auction, but have not yet received it as it is coming from Japan.
This seller appears to be reputable, and the bag looks fine to me, but I would like to get your opinion(s) as I normally buy the Vitello Daino and not the fabrics - thought this would make a cute beach bag. 
I can send more photos once it is received if these are not sufficient.
Thanking you in advance!

Seller: boom2hanten
Listing Number: 311726601334
Listing Title: Auth PRADA Logos Canapa Bijou 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Canvas Red Italy 69S811
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311726601334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

jdeltan said:


> Some more photos...
> I seem to be having problems uploading them, might be too big/heavy... sorry for posting them in several messages. Thank you



I hate saying this but I have one cause for concern over this bag.  I also have this bag and I have compared it with every photo and there is one small detail which bothers me greatly.  PP can u pls pm?


----------



## missfiggy

jenrak said:


> More photos





jenrak said:


> Hi. I bought this bag yesterday from a private seller and though I have checked this bag thoroughly I am still not 100% sure that this is authentic. The bag along with its strap comes with a dustbag, a shopping bag, receipt from the prada boutique here, credit card payment receipt, care instruction card and authenticity card. The bag looks fabulous, I don't see any signs that it's fake but what I've read in some articles, fake designers are very good now in imitating the original bag.
> 
> Item name: saffiano lux in Geranio color
> 
> Greatly appreciated if you can assess this bag. Thank you.



From all the photos I cannot see anything which makes me think this is fake.  So I'm calling it authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello,
> I think my requests are getting lost in all of the large pics as I am still not finding a response? (If I am doing something wrong. Please let me know...)
> The bag is now arrived and I can take pics if the ones from the listing are not sufficient.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,
> I have won and paid for this auction, but have not yet received it as it is coming from Japan.
> This seller appears to be reputable, and the bag looks fine to me, but I would like to get your opinion(s) as I normally buy the Vitello Daino and not the fabrics - thought this would make a cute beach bag.
> I can send more photos once it is received if these are not sufficient.
> Thanking you in advance!
> 
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Listing Number: 311726601334
> Listing Title: Auth PRADA Logos Canapa Bijou 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Canvas Red Italy 69S811
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311726601334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Not familiar with this style therefore unable to comment.


----------



## jenrak

missfiggy said:


> From all the photos I cannot see anything which makes me think this is fake.  So I'm calling it authentic.  Enjoy.



Hi Miss Figgy, Thanks for the time of assessing my bag. Your eyes of expertise help us a lot. I wish I have those eyes, lol..


----------



## Auvina15

Item: Prada nappa gaufre tote, cameo
Listing#:149250
Seller: Fashionphile
Links:https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-tote-cammeo-149250

Would you fabulous authenticators please confirm the authentic of this bag for me? I usually only buy Prada bags in nordstrom/saks but this style was sold out everywhere so I had to buy it from the reseller. I already received the bag, it feels/looks/smells authentic to me. Let me know if you need more pictures. Do you know the model and year made of it? It did not come with any cards so I'm not sure.  Thank you very much and your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdeltan

missfiggy said:


> I hate saying this but I have one cause for concern over this bag.  I also have this bag and I have compared it with every photo and there is one small detail which bothers me greatly.  PP can u pls pm?


Thank you so much missfiggy. Now I'm really sad and worried... Do you need more photos to look into? Would you suggest I get it authenticated by other authenticator sites (e.g. Authenticate4U) for evidence in case I am to return the item? Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

jdeltan said:


> Thank you so much missfiggy. Now I'm really sad and worried... Do you need more photos to look into? Would you suggest I get it authenticated by other authenticator sites (e.g. Authenticate4U) for evidence in case I am to return the item? Thank you.



Just hold on for a couple of days until I get word from PP.


----------



## jdeltan

missfiggy said:


> Just hold on for a couple of days until I get word from PP.


Thank you so much missfiggy. I really appreciate the help


----------



## Dinazafer

missfiggy said:


> This is the older style which was not "superfaked".  This one looks authentic.



Thanks for looking into this


----------



## RBV

Hi Could you help me authenticate this prada bag? I am planning to buy this from a facebook seller. Thank you in advance!

Item name: prada tesutto two way bag
Seller ID: facebook online seller


----------



## missfiggy

RBV said:


> Hi Could you help me authenticate this prada bag? I am planning to buy this from a facebook seller. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: prada tesutto two way bag
> Seller ID: facebook online seller



I'm not on facebook and this is part of the reason why.  It's a HAVEN and a HEAVEN for liars and crooks.  DO NOT BUY THIS FAKE.


----------



## RBV

missfiggy said:


> I'm not on facebook and this is part of the reason why.  It's a HAVEN and a HEAVEN for liars and crooks.  DO NOT BUY THIS FAKE.



Thank you so much miss figgy. I almost paid it already because the seller is already contacting me. You saved my day.


----------



## Auvina15

Auvina15 said:


> Item: Prada nappa gaufre tote, cameo
> Listing#:149250
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Links:https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-tote-cammeo-149250
> 
> Would you fabulous authenticators please confirm the authentic of this bag for me? I usually only buy Prada bags in nordstrom/saks but this style was sold out everywhere so I had to buy it from the reseller. I already received the bag, it feels/looks/smells authentic to me. Let me know if you need more pictures. Do you know the model and year made of it? It did not come with any cards so I'm not sure.  Thank you very much and your help is greatly appreciated.


Looks like I was not welcomed in this Prada thread! Shamed!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Auvina15 said:


> Looks like I was not welcomed in this Prada thread! Shamed!!!!



Um...we don't live here.  We come in on our own free time; we do it free of charge; we do it on our own terms and don't necessarily answer every request immediately.  Some requests need a little time and research.  Your request has only been up a little over 24 hours so perhaps, instead of carping and moaning that this FREE SERVICE is not quick enough, you could have just a little patience.

Page 1 of this thread clearly states:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.
*
That doesn't mean we deliberately ignore or overlook posts either.

Sheeesh......sense of entitlement........much!!!!!


----------



## vlynne

Hi, I would greatly appreciate an opinion on the below item:

Item Name: PRADA *Cuir Frame Double Zip Tote Saffiano Leather Small*
Listing number: 11397/01
Seller ID: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...double-zip-tote-saffiano-leather-small4774754 
Comments: n/a


----------



## catchmyambition

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Navy Tote Bag
Listing number: 1334643
Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1055162/
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new

Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

vlynne said:


> Hi, I would greatly appreciate an opinion on the below item:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA *Cuir Frame Double Zip Tote Saffiano Leather Small*
> Listing number: 11397/01
> Seller ID: Trendlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...double-zip-tote-saffiano-leather-small4774754
> Comments: n/a



Not enough photos sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

catchmyambition said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Navy Tote Bag
> Listing number: 1334643
> Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/1055162/
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new
> 
> Thank you!!



Not enough photos sorry.


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Mini Camera Crossbody
Listing Number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag, thank you [emoji111]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Authenticators. 
Can I post photos of a bag I bought on eBay a few years back where the link is no longer available?  Thank you.


----------



## vlynne

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos sorry.


Thank you very much for your swift reply, and apologies for not supplying enough images in my initial inquiry. Here are all the required images, thanks in advance!

For reference, here are images of the bag on Bergdorf Goodman's website: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prad...p-Tote-Bag-Beige-Noisette/prod87890132/p.prod 

- Front view of bag (see link)
- Zipper & its end (see below - the zippers are a little hesitant when zipping/unzipping, not totally smooth)
- Hardware (see below)
- Base of the handles (see below)
- Both sides of all cards (not included)
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without (below)
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides (not applicable)
- Closeups of main logos (below)
- Closeups of interior labels/logos (below)


----------



## vlynne

vlynne said:


> Thank you very much for your swift reply, and apologies for not supplying enough images in my initial inquiry. Here are all the required images, thanks in advance!
> 
> For reference, here are images of the bag on Bergdorf Goodman's website: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prad...p-Tote-Bag-Beige-Noisette/prod87890132/p.prod
> 
> - Front view of bag (see link)
> - Zipper & its end (see below - the zippers are a little hesitant when zipping/unzipping, not totally smooth)
> - Hardware (see below)
> - Base of the handles (see below)
> - Both sides of all cards (not included)
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without (below)
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides (not applicable)
> - Closeups of main logos (below)
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos (below)



One additional note: There are leather pieces that encircle the longer shoulder strap, and conceal the rough stitching/finishing near the clasp where the strap attaches/detaches from the bag, but I moved them aside to reveal the stitching below, which is not as refined as on the  rest of the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

Lademoiselle said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Mini Camera Crossbody
> Listing Number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: Can you please authenticate this bag, thank you [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 3530607
> 
> View attachment 3530608
> 
> View attachment 3530609
> 
> View attachment 3530610
> 
> View attachment 3530611
> 
> View attachment 3530612
> 
> View attachment 3530613
> View attachment 3530614




Aren't these JUST THE CUTEST????  This one looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> Can I post photos of a bag I bought on eBay a few years back where the link is no longer available?  Thank you.



Yes.


----------



## missfiggy

vlynne said:


> One additional note: There are leather pieces that encircle the longer shoulder strap, and conceal the rough stitching/finishing near the clasp where the strap attaches/detaches from the bag, but I moved them aside to reveal the stitching below, which is not as refined as on the  rest of the bag.



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hello there,

*Item Name:* BN2274/Saffiano Lux/Militare
*Listing number*:191991057936
*Seller ID:* nny84
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191991057936

*Comments:*
Hello beautiful Prada authenticators! I posted this message over 1 month ago, but I understand that maybe the authenticators were away. I hope you dont mind me posting again, just for peace of mind for the bag that I purchased. Thanks very much. 

I’ve joined the Prada world – finally. Purchased my 1st Prada tote and I’m extremely excited. I have just received the bag and for peace of mind and I’m seriously hoping that its genuine. I’m in love with the colour, its amazing! I would be greatly appreciated if you could take some time to help authenticate my first Prada bag purchase. I’m so going to keep this bag forever if its genuine. I almost bought a Balenciaga but decided against it because the Prada has more structure and classic style. I borrowed my sisters SLR camera and taken as much photos as possible for you. Thank you in advance, appreciated it!


----------



## Shimmerstars88




----------



## Shimmerstars88

I hope the photos I've taken are enough for you to authenticate.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

missfiggy said:


> Yes.


Thank you missfiggy 

When our lovely Authenticators have the time, I was wondering if this bag can be authenticated.  Thank you. 

Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Messenger Shoukder Bag (?). This bag has goldstone hardware. 
Seller: no longer have info
Item #: no longer have info
History: I bought this bag a few years ago on eBay. It does not have a controllo card.

I am trying to upload photos, please bear with me I seem to be having difficulty.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

^^^^^
This is the Prada emblem on the inside and outside of the bag.

I downloaded the thumbnail images; please let me know if you prefer the full images. If so; which  ones. Thanks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here are 2 clearer images of Prada on the hardware.


----------



## vlynne

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Auvina15

Auvina15 said:


> Item: Prada nappa gaufre tote, cameo
> Listing#:149250
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Links:https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-tote-cammeo-149250
> 
> Would you fabulous authenticators please confirm the authentic of this bag for me? I usually only buy Prada bags in nordstrom/saks but this style was sold out everywhere so I had to buy it from the reseller. I already received the bag, it feels/looks/smells authentic to me. Let me know if you need more pictures. Do you know the model and year made of it? It did not come with any cards so I'm not sure.  Thank you very much and your help is greatly appreciated.





Auvina15 said:


> Looks like I was not welcomed in this Prada thread! Shamed!!!!





missfiggy said:


> Um...we don't live here.  We come in on our own free time; we do it free of charge; we do it on our own terms and don't necessarily answer every request immediately.  Some requests need a little time and research.  Your request has only been up a little over 24 hours so perhaps, instead of carping and moaning that this FREE SERVICE is not quick enough, you could have just a little patience.
> 
> Page 1 of this thread clearly states:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.
> *
> That doesn't mean we deliberately ignore or overlook posts either.
> 
> Sheeesh......sense of entitlement........much!!!!!



Dear missfiggy, I thought my request was ignored so I was a little upset, that was all. I didn't know my request needed more time and research or whatever, my apology. I also understand you do "your own terms/rights" in here but screaming out loud was not necessary. The bag I asked for authentication is authentic FYI. Thank you anyway for taking your time posted such a long one.


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> View attachment 3531234
> View attachment 3531235
> View attachment 3531236
> View attachment 3531237
> 
> 
> I hope the photos I've taken are enough for you to authenticate.
> Thank you in advance.



Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here are 2 clearer images of Prada on the hardware.
> View attachment 3531443
> View attachment 3531444



I hate these older nylons because they were all so well faked, however there's nothing on this one which arouses my suspicions.  I think it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Auvina15 said:


> Dear missfiggy, I thought my request was ignored so I was a little upset, that was all. I didn't know my request needed more time and research or whatever, my apology. I also understand you do "your own terms/rights" in here but screaming out loud was not necessary. The bag I asked for authentication is authentic FYI. Thank you anyway for taking your time posted such a long one.


whatev.....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

missfiggy said:


> I hate these older nylons because they were all so well faked, however there's nothing on this one which arouses my suspicions.  I think it's authentic.


Missfiggy thank you so much for your help and expert opinion. It is greatly appreciated. 
When I first started collecting Prada, I made the mistake of going to eBay; I have since bought a total of 6 Genuine Vela crossbody bags (nylon lol ) from Saks & Neiman Marcus.  I was fortunate enough to get them all on sale. 
Never again will I purchase Prada bags, especially nylon from eBay; especially since I can get high-end designer bags on sale from reputable sellers that I listed.


----------



## anasanfran

Can you help me out with this Prada? Thanks so much!!!! 
Name: Authentic NEW PRADA SOFT CALF BLACK LEATHER WESTERN SHOULDER SATCHEL HANDBAG
Item No.: 142185591511
Seller: cl55amgowner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...591511?hash=item211aebf2d7:g:vwYAAOSwiDFYMiz6


----------



## Yanakins

Item Name: Unknown
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mey...688391237991906/?sale_post_id=688391237991906
Comments: Not too much info on this bag, I had seen it on a facebook buy and sell group, would greatly appreciate your expertise! thank you in advance!!View media item 1305View media item 1304View media item 1303View media item 1302View media item 1301View media item 1300View media item 1299View media item 1298View media item 1297


----------



## missfiggy

anasanfran said:


> Can you help me out with this Prada? Thanks so much!!!!
> Name: Authentic NEW PRADA SOFT CALF BLACK LEATHER WESTERN SHOULDER SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item No.: 142185591511
> Seller: cl55amgowner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...591511?hash=item211aebf2d7:g:vwYAAOSwiDFYMiz6



OOOOHHHH!!!!  Soft Calf with the moleskin interior - absolutely THE BEST combination of materials IMHO.
And authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Yanakins said:


> Item Name: Unknown
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mey...688391237991906/?sale_post_id=688391237991906
> Comments: Not too much info on this bag, I had seen it on a facebook buy and sell group, would greatly appreciate your expertise! thank you in advance!!View media item 1305View media item 1304View media item 1303View media item 1302View media item 1301View media item 1300View media item 1299View media item 1298View media item 1297



I totally refuse to become a member of facebook, or to use it in any way, so I can't access the link.  Some of your photos are not enlarging so I can't see pertinent details.  I am EXTREMELY SUSPICIOUS of anything sold on f/b because, so far as selling goods is concerned, I've seen that it is a haven, and a heaven, for liars, scammers and thieves.


----------



## missfiggy

jdeltan said:


> Thank you so much missfiggy. Now I'm really sad and worried... Do you need more photos to look into? Would you suggest I get it authenticated by other authenticator sites (e.g. Authenticate4U) for evidence in case I am to return the item? Thank you.



I haven't yet heard back from PP (I think she's on vacation).  I'm pretty sure the bag is authentic though, as I said previously, one small detail bothers me.  It's not necessarily a crucial detail because I've seen it before on other authentic bags.


----------



## jdeltan

missfiggy said:


> I haven't yet heard back from PP (I think she's on vacation).  I'm pretty sure the bag is authentic though, as I said previously, one small detail bothers me.  It's not necessarily a crucial detail because I've seen it before on other authentic bags.


Thank you so much missfiggy! You made my day ! You're a STAR!!!
Really appreciate your work here ladies! We owe you big time!


----------



## Saiya_M

Dear Miss Figgy, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag.
Item name: Prada Saffiano


----------



## Saiya_M

*Please authenticate this Prada*
*Thank you for your help!*


----------



## Saiya_M

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Prada Psycho said:


> I saw this on Fashionphile the other. Very nice and authentic.  You'll love it.  I've had at least 6 of this style.


Thank you


----------



## Saiya_M

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw this on Fashionphile the other. Very nice and authentic.  You'll love it.  I've had at least 6 of this style.


Great answer. Thank you


----------



## Saiya_M




----------



## Yanakins

Thank you for your time anyway! 


missfiggy said:


> I totally refuse to become a member of facebook, or to use it in any way, so I can't access the link.  Some of your photos are not enlarging so I can't see pertinent details.  I am EXTREMELY SUSPICIOUS of anything sold on f/b because, so far as selling goods is concerned, I've seen that it is a haven, and a heaven, for liars, scammers and thieves.


----------



## SXE1

My husband picked this up at Costco yesterday and I was shocked that this was there.   Can you help me authenticate this?   I've never purchased outside a boutique, so I am in unknown territory.   Not all the pictures are great, but hopefully they are ok.  Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## SXE1

A few more pictures.


----------



## missvic

Dear authenticators, please autheticate my prada saffiano wallet purchased from Reebonz.
Thank you so much 

Item name: Saffiano Metal Wallet
Seller: Reebonz

Below are the picture, please inform me if the picture are not clear/enough to autheticate


----------



## nmla

Hi Miss Figgy and/or PP! I didn't win the bidding on the previous Saffiano Lux, but I found another similar with receipt from Harrods! I know it's really hard to authenticate these saffys, but please tell me if there's any red flags! Quick question, do you know when the BN1786 got discontinued? Thanks in advance!
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Large Double-zip Tote Authentic handbag Argilla Grey BN1786
Listing number: 232130408293
Seller ID: s2archive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232130408293
Comments:


----------



## nmla

More pics..


----------



## holamargarita

Hello! Need help authenticating this – saw this at a bag exchange selling group and am interested to get it. 

Also, model name would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

SXE1 said:


> My husband picked this up at Costco yesterday and I was shocked that this was there.   Can you help me authenticate this?   I've never purchased outside a boutique, so I am in unknown territory.   Not all the pictures are great, but hopefully they are ok.  Thank you very much for your assistance.
> 
> View attachment 3534596
> View attachment 3534597
> View attachment 3534598
> View attachment 3534599
> View attachment 3534600
> View attachment 3534601
> View attachment 3534602
> View attachment 3534603
> View attachment 3534604
> View attachment 3534605



I can't see anything that makes me think it could be fake, and I'm as flabbergasted as you are!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

missvic said:


> Dear authenticators, please autheticate my prada saffiano wallet purchased from Reebonz.
> Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Saffiano Metal Wallet
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Below are the picture, please inform me if the picture are not clear/enough to autheticate



Appears to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

nmla said:


> Hi Miss Figgy and/or PP! I didn't win the bidding on the previous Saffiano Lux, but I found another similar with receipt from Harrods! I know it's really hard to authenticate these saffys, but please tell me if there's any red flags! Quick question, do you know when the BN1786 got discontinued? Thanks in advance!
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Large Double-zip Tote Authentic handbag Argilla Grey BN1786
> Listing number: 232130408293
> Seller ID: s2archive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232130408293
> Comments:
> View attachment 3536016
> View attachment 3536017
> View attachment 3536018
> View attachment 3536019
> View attachment 3536020
> View attachment 3536021
> View attachment 3536022
> View attachment 3536023
> View attachment 3536024
> View attachment 3536031



No red flags.  Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

holamargarita said:


> Hello! Need help authenticating this – saw this at a bag exchange selling group and am interested to get it.
> 
> Also, model name would be helpful. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536082
> View attachment 3536081
> View attachment 3536083



Please read post #1


----------



## Yueshi

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER BI FOLD WALLET - 1M1225
Listing number: sorry, I don't understand what's listing number, #3839 (?)
Seller ID: Karven Yang from Airfrov
Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I'm sorry if I missed out anything, please let me know if I do. Story : I really want to purchase this wallet, but I'm afraid it might be a replica. These are the picture the seller provide me. Thanks for the help in advance, I really appreciate it.

View media item 1325View media item 1324View media item 1323View media item 1322View media item 1321View media item 1320View media item 1319


----------



## SXE1

missfiggy said:


> I can't see anything that makes me think it could be fake, and I'm as flabbergasted as you are!!!!



MissFiggy,

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this!   Truly appreciate your efforts to help me!


----------



## mariaivan

Hello,
I would appreciate your help in authenticating the below:
Item Name: Prada handbag brown leather
Listing number: 162300303343
Seller ID: bingh.car(9)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162300303343?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:
Many Thanks, Maria


----------



## Prada Psycho

mariaivan said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate your help in authenticating the below:
> Item Name: Prada handbag brown leather
> Listing number: 162300303343
> Seller ID: bingh.car(9)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162300303343?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Many Thanks, Maria




Painfully fake!


----------



## Yueshi

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER BI FOLD WALLET - 1M1225
Listing number: sorry, I don't understand what's listing number, #3839 (?)
Seller ID: Karven Yang from Airfrov
Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I'm sorry if I missed out anything, please let me know if I do. Story : I really want to purchase this wallet, but I'm afraid it might be a replica. These are the picture the seller provide me. Thanks for the help in advance, I really appreciate it.


----------



## missfiggy

Yueshi said:


> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER BI FOLD WALLET - 1M1225
> Listing number: sorry, I don't understand what's listing number, #3839 (?)
> Seller ID: Karven Yang from Airfrov
> Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I'm sorry if I missed out anything, please let me know if I do. Story : I really want to purchase this wallet, but I'm afraid it might be a replica. These are the picture the seller provide me. Thanks for the help in advance, I really appreciate it.
> 
> View media item 1325View media item 1324View media item 1323View media item 1322View media item 1321View media item 1320View media item 1319



Sorry - it's a really bad fake.


----------



## Yueshi

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - it's a really bad fake.


thanks for the help, appreciate it


----------



## EvaBallerina

missfiggy said:


> First one is fake
> Second one it is impossible to be sure about bur MIGHT be authentic.


Thank you so much for taking a look!  I'm absolutely lost when it comes to spotting fakes.


----------



## missvic

missfiggy said:


> Appears to be authentic.



Thank you missfiggy  this is my first prada and i really appreciate your help to authenticate it


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


Thanks soo much Missfiggy for your time. You are the best and it is much appreciated for your efforts. I am so pleased and happy that my first Prada bag is authentic and can wear with confidence! =)


----------



## mariaivan

Prada Psycho said:


> Painfully fake!


Thank you!! The seller removed the listing anyway!


----------



## missfiggy

mariaivan said:


> Thank you!! The seller removed the listing anyway!



No...it was reported to ebay then removed by ebay.  Seller is probably spitting chips about it too.


----------



## Yueshi

Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER LONG ZIP AROUND WALLET - 1M0506
Listing number: sorry, I don't understand what's listing number.
Seller ID: @amiesgn on Carousell
Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I'm sorry if I missed out anything, please let me know if I do. Story : I really want to purchase this wallet, but I'm afraid it might be a replica. These are the picture the seller provide me. Thanks for the help in advance, I really appreciate it.


----------



## missfiggy

Yueshi said:


> View attachment 3538413
> View attachment 3538414
> View attachment 3538415
> View attachment 3538416
> View attachment 3538417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER LONG ZIP AROUND WALLET - 1M0506
> Listing number: sorry, I don't understand what's *listing number.*
> Seller ID: @amiesgn on Carousell
> Comments: Hi, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I'm sorry if I missed out anything, please let me know if I do. Story : I really want to purchase this wallet, but I'm afraid it might be a replica. These are the picture the seller provide me. Thanks for the help in advance, I really appreciate it.



If you read through this forum you'll see that we always say that it is impossible to be sure about any of the smaller items like wallets, key holders, card holders etc.  They might look authentic in photos but if we could actually handle the items we would be more sure about their authenticity.  Having said that, just looking at the photos, this wallet looks like it is authentic.

The listing number is for ebay items - all ebay items have a listing number.  It helps us to find the right item when we are asked to authenticate something listed on ebay.


----------



## KillerDude

Item Name: Nero - Prada Saffiano Wallet - 2M0513
Listing number: -
Seller ID:@shesay_ on carousell
Comments: I'm new to this sorry if I missed out anything! Please help me to authenticate! Much appreciate! These are the pictures the seller provided.


----------



## daisygrl

Can you, please, authenticate this bag for me? I don't have a link, only pictures. Your effort and time are much appreciated!!!


----------



## Larlaannelo

hi can someone authenticate this please apparently this is from japan auction. thank you.


----------



## Larlaannelo

Also this one please authenticate


----------



## missfiggy

Larlaannelo said:


> Also this one please authenticate



This one is fake; very, very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Larlaannelo said:


> hi can someone authenticate this please apparently this is from japan auction. thank you.



This one is also fake.


----------



## missfiggy

KillerDude said:


> Item Name: Nero - Prada Saffiano Wallet - 2M0513
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:@shesay_ on carousell
> Comments: I'm new to this sorry if I missed out anything! Please help me to authenticate! Much appreciate! These are the pictures the seller provided.



Sorry - the photos are of no use for authentication.


----------



## missfiggy

daisygrl said:


> Can you, please, authenticate this bag for me? I don't have a link, only pictures. Your effort and time are much appreciated!!!



No red flags from these photos.  Possibly authentic.


----------



## daisygrl

missfiggy said:


> No red flags from these photos.  Possibly authentic.



Thank you so much! Are there any additional pics you would like to see in order to be sure?


----------



## ash21love

I bought this Prada Galleria purse on Ebay. I think its a superfake but not 100% sure. It has lampo zippers. Can you lovely ladies help a girl out? Thanks!


----------



## Larlaannelo

missfiggy said:


> This one is also fake.


thank you miss figgy


----------



## missfiggy

ash21love said:


> I bought this Prada Galleria purse on Ebay. I think its a superfake but not 100% sure. It has lampo zippers. Can you lovely ladies help a girl out? Thanks!



Oh yes....fake fake fake fake and fake.


----------



## ash21love

Thanks for checking. Can you check out this prada bag and let me know if it looks authentic. Its on ebay. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142196996452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

ash21love said:


> Thanks for checking. Can you check out this prada bag and let me know if it looks authentic. Its on ebay. Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142196996452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please read post #1


----------



## ash21love

Sorry about  that. Im a newbie. Here you go. Thanks so much!! 
Title- 
*$1920 Prada Saffiano Holiday Size Executive Double Zip Tote Bag, Nero (Black)*

Item number: 142196996452
Member ID: alohasoapfactory29
Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142196996452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kritimish

Hello!

I would be so grateful if someone could authenticate the Prada Saffiano Lux Tote I bought off of Craigslist. I'm new here so please let me know if I can provide anything else. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kritimish

Here are some more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## ash21love

The previous listing above ended. Here is the relisted purse that I am wondering is authentic or not. Here is the details:
*Title $1920 Prada Saffiano Holiday Size Executive Double Zip Tote Bag, Nero (Black)*
Item number: 
142205706167
Member ID: alohasoapfactory29
Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142205706167?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ash21love

Hi, Can you also Authenticate this bag on ebay. Sorry to ask so much. Just the 2 purses I have posted. That would be great. Much appreciated!
2nd purse:
title: 
NWT Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag 1BA896, Black $1850
item number: 
262471122367
seller: kryyl
website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262471122367?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mainecs

Hi, i need help please. is this a genuine wallet or not? someone is trying to sell it to me.please help me.thanks


----------



## EmmieB

Any red flags jumping out on this Craigslist seller's bag? I'm still awaiting closeups of the zippers from him. I haven't seen this style before


----------



## cheryl1011

Hi can help me with this?

Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre
Listing number: -
Seller ID: mickeyhaz
Link: https://closets.reebonz.com/sg-en/product/pre-owned-prada-bags/tessuto-gaufre-1003184
Comments: Let me know if I need to ask for more photos.


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! I am new to prada. I would like to know your opinion about this bag. Seller doesn't have the cards anymore. 

Prada Nappa Gaufre


----------



## jh1ro0o

Gud day.
Sorry I dont have any idea whats the name and model of this bag. I received it from a friend and its just annoys me that everyone keeps saying that if its made in china its not authentic. So here I am seeking help.^^)


----------



## Prada Psycho

jh1ro0o said:


> Gud day.
> Sorry I dont have any idea whats the name and model of this bag. I received it from a friend and its just annoys me that everyone keeps saying that if its made in china its not authentic. So here I am seeking help.^^)



Well, we been expecting this and now finally are seeing them: Fakes with Made in China tags.  

Prada does have factories in China and plenty of authentic bags come from there with the Made in China tag.  This, however, IS absolutely a fake bag.  It probably wasn't even actually made in China. 

PS:  You know the old saying "With friends like that......"

Edit:  Here's a little reading material for you.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-bags-now-made-in-china-for-italian-made-prices.665067/


----------



## Prada Psycho

edzmaya said:


> Hello! I am new to prada. I would like to know your opinion about this bag. Seller doesn't have the cards anymore.
> 
> Prada Nappa Gaufre


Looks fine.


----------



## momikei

Item Name: Prada Leather Backpack with chain strap
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BL5_JVxgplLbV0XajYyVXY6uRRp5u-u41WW8GU0/?taken-by=tassecondbranded
Comment:
I found this at thrift store online on instagram, she claim that this is authetic, but the logo plat and engrave doesn't look right to me. Would somebody take a look and authenticate this bag please.. Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

momikei said:


> Item Name: Prada Leather Backpack with chain strap
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BL5_JVxgplLbV0XajYyVXY6uRRp5u-u41WW8GU0/?taken-by=tassecondbranded
> Comment:
> I found this at thrift store online on instagram, she claim that this is authetic, but the logo plat and engrave doesn't look right to me. Would somebody take a look and authenticate this bag please.. Thanks in advance




It's fake.


----------



## momikei

missfiggy said:


> It's fake.


Thank you missfiggy


----------



## edzmaya

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.


Thanks Prada Psycho!


----------



## Sellotape

Hi I would be very grateful if someone could please authenticate this Galleria Saffiano Vernice please. Hopefully I've captured everything in sufficient detail.


----------



## missfiggy

Sellotape said:


> View attachment 3548238
> View attachment 3548239
> View attachment 3548240
> View attachment 3548241
> View attachment 3548242
> View attachment 3548244
> View attachment 3548245
> View attachment 3548248
> View attachment 3548251
> View attachment 3548254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I would be very grateful if someone could please authenticate this Galleria Saffiano Vernice please. Hopefully I've captured everything in sufficient detail.



It looks to be authentic and probably came from one of Prada's Space outlets (maybe Montevarchi).


----------



## pinay0078

Can someone please authenticate this? I bought this preowned from ebay. Seller advertised this as authentic but when it arrived I have my doubts. I'm so new to Prada. Thanks!


----------



## pinay0078

View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548582
View attachment 3548585
View attachment 3548587
View attachment 3548594
View attachment 3548596
View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548582
View attachment 3548585
View attachment 3548587
View attachment 3548594
View attachment 3548596
View attachment 3548598
View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548582
View attachment 3548585
View attachment 3548587
View attachment 3548594
View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548582
View attachment 3548585
View attachment 3548587
View attachment 3548581
View attachment 3548582


----------



## EmmieB

Item Name: Prada Lux Open Tote Saffiano Leather Large
Listing number: 12306/01
Seller ID: Portero
Link: http://www.portero.com/prada-lux-open-tote-saffiano-leather-large-3
Comments:


----------



## Aotw

Dear Prada Authenticator, if possible would like your help on authenticating this purse advertised as Prada
I saw this but am apprenhensive because the price is so low ($245--> $196)
Item Name:  Prada Leather Frame Bag
Item #:  PRA114878
Seller:  The Real Real
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-leather-frame-bag-2
Thank you for any advice you could offer.
Sincerely, Carla


----------



## Sellotape

missfiggy said:


> It looks to be authentic and probably came from one of Prada's Space outlets (maybe Montevarchi).


Excellent. Thank you very much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

pinay0078 said:


> View attachment 3548631
> View attachment 3548614
> View attachment 3548615
> View attachment 3548616
> View attachment 3548617
> View attachment 3548618
> View attachment 3548620
> View attachment 3548622
> View attachment 3548616
> View attachment 3548618
> View attachment 3548620
> View attachment 3548622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? I bought this preowned from ebay. Seller advertised this as authentic but when it arrived I have my doubts. I'm so new to Prada. Thanks!




Next time, PLEASE use the proper format for requesting authentication.  We need the link to the auction along with the other required information. That said, this thing is so completely, totally FAKE!   File a dispute and get your money back.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aotw said:


> Dear Prada Authenticator, if possible would like your help on authenticating this purse advertised as Prada
> I saw this but am apprenhensive because the price is so low ($245--> $196)
> Item Name:  Prada Leather Frame Bag
> Item #:  PRA114878
> Seller:  The Real Real
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-leather-frame-bag-2
> Thank you for any advice you could offer.
> Sincerely, Carla


There aren't enough photos to be 100% certain.  Typical of The Real Real....


----------



## Aotw

Prada Psycho said:


> There aren't enough photos to be 100% certain.  Typical of The Real Real....


Thabk you for your time and advice.


----------



## Aotw

Prada Psycho said:


> There aren't enough photos to be 100% certain.  Typical of The Real Real....





Aotw said:


> Thabk you for your time and advice.


Also, someone purchased it very shortly after I placed this authentication request, so no matter.


----------



## EmmieB

Item Name: Prada Open Tote 
Link: Craigslist
Comments: Thank you very much ladies!! (updated and closeup photos)


----------



## missfiggy

EmmieB said:


> Item Name: Prada Open Tote
> Link: Craigslist
> Comments: Thank you very much ladies!! (updated and closeup photos)



Absolutely 100% fake.  Like most designer items on craigslist.


----------



## cheryl1011

Hi guys, gotten more photos, can please help me check if this is real? Thank u

Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre
Listing number: -
Seller ID: mickeyhaz
Link: https://closets.reebonz.com/sg-en/product/pre-owned-prada-bags/tessuto-gaufre-1003184
Comments:


----------



## Aminu

Hello,
I wonder if someone would be able to authenticate this bag please? Thank you muchly.

Item Name: auth PRADA front flap satchel two strap shoulder bag
Listing number: 172423377034
Seller ID: bambam_vintage
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/auth-PRAD...ulder-bag-/172423377034?hash=item28253bf08a:g:
pKEAAOSwux5YTCUL

Please copy and paste both parts of the link together (it kept inserting a smilie!)


----------



## EmmieB

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely 100% fake.  Like most designer items on craigslist.


Thank you!! You really saved me there!


----------



## melodyzhao

Hi,

It's my first time buying the saffiano line. Can someone authenticate this white tote please? Thanks. I appreciate your time and help very much.

 Item Name: PRADA White Leather Shoulder Handbag Size L
 Listing number: ebay item number 401243087768
 Seller ID: liberty store ( ebay valet)
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401243087768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

cheryl1011 said:


> Hi guys, gotten more photos, can please help me check if this is real? Thank u
> 
> Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: mickeyhaz
> Link: https://closets.reebonz.com/sg-en/product/pre-owned-prada-bags/tessuto-gaufre-1003184
> Comments:



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## missfiggy

Aminu said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if someone would be able to authenticate this bag please? Thank you muchly.
> 
> Item Name: auth PRADA front flap satchel two strap shoulder bag
> Listing number: 172423377034
> Seller ID: bambam_vintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/auth-PRAD...ulder-bag-/172423377034?hash=item28253bf08a:g:
> pKEAAOSwux5YTCUL
> 
> Please copy and paste both parts of the link together (it kept inserting a smilie!)




Very nice piece, worn fairly hard, but leather like this only "warms" and improves with age IMHO.  Don't try to remove the ink mark, it's on the inside of the flap so only you will know it's there.  Attempted removal will only ruin the leather.  Oh YES... it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

melodyzhao said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's my first time buying the saffiano line. Can someone authenticate this white tote please? Thanks. I appreciate your time and help very much.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA White Leather Shoulder Handbag Size L
> Listing number: ebay item number 401243087768
> Seller ID: liberty store ( ebay valet)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401243087768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Nowhere near enough photos.


----------



## jh1ro0o

Gud day TPF
THANK YOU thread starters and Authenticators^^)
Sorry I dont know the model name all I know is its like a foldable shopping bag.
Thank you so much for the authentication.


----------



## Aminu

missfiggy said:


> Very nice piece, worn fairly hard, but leather like this only "warms" and improves with age IMHO.  Don't try to remove the ink mark, it's on the inside of the flap so only you will know it's there.  Attempted removal will only ruin the leather.  Oh YES... it's authentic.



Thank you so much! Would you recommend trying to restore the colour?


----------



## Tree41

Hello- I have recently purchased this bag from Vestiaire- it arrived this evening and the body feels great but the straps don't feel soft enough to be genuine. It is vintage though so perhaps they have just dried out with age...I would love to have your opinions...(not pictured is that 1: the interior zip is brown plastic, although I have heard that this is sometimes normal in vintage models. And 2: there is a little white square serial number '9' in the inside pocket)


Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...a/brown-prada-leather-bag-prada-1852503.shtml


----------



## sandrine24

Hi Could lovely ladies could you please help Authenticate, this is not listed in eBay it is from a private seller she sent the images via text to me .
thank you in advance.im just worried it could be fake but pics looks so good.


----------



## missfiggy

sandrine24 said:


> Hi Could lovely ladies could you please help Authenticate, this is not listed in eBay it is from a private seller she sent the images via text to me .
> thank you in advance.im just worried it could be fake but pics looks so good.



Please read post #1 for the pictures we need.  These are way too small and do not enlarge.  We must be able to see minute detail to assess this style.


----------



## sandrine24

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the pictures we need.  These are way too small and do not enlarge.  We must be able to see minute detail to assess this style.


Thank you Missfiggy for your prompt response I just requested the seller for more pics and she said the bag is sold


----------



## Addiex

Item Name: Saffiano Lux Top Handle
Seller: Reebonz

Hello Authenticators.
Can you please authenticate this bag, thank you.


----------



## Sharee26

Hi, I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this backpack for me as I'm considering of buying it. Thank you so very much! Happy holidays.


----------



## Adaboko

Item name: 
*Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Shoulder Bag BN2316, Red EUC MRSP $2980*
*Listing number: 282281411187*
*Seller ID: uniquefashions15*
*Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffian...%3A28cc74a01590a25076eb0d13ffd1df8f%7Ciid%3A1*
*Comment: can someone authenticate this for me please? If anymore pictures are needed I can ask the seller for me. Thanks in advance. *


----------



## missfiggy

jh1ro0o said:


> Gud day TPF
> THANK YOU thread starters and Authenticators^^)
> Sorry I dont know the model name all I know is its like a foldable shopping bag.
> Thank you so much for the authentication.



Sorry - don't know.


----------



## missfiggy

Tree41 said:


> Hello- I have recently purchased this bag from Vestiaire- it arrived this evening and the body feels great but the straps don't feel soft enough to be genuine. It is vintage though so perhaps they have just dried out with age...I would love to have your opinions...(not pictured is that 1: the interior zip is brown plastic, although I have heard that this is sometimes normal in vintage models. And 2: there is a little white square serial number '9' in the inside pocket)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...a/brown-prada-leather-bag-prada-1852503.shtml



Please post photos of the bag you received.


----------



## missfiggy

Addiex said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Lux Top Handle
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Hello Authenticators.
> Can you please authenticate this bag, thank you.



No red flags or alarm bells.  Looks like it is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Sharee26 said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this backpack for me as I'm considering of buying it. Thank you so very much! Happy holidays.



These old nylons are very hard to assess but from what I can see, I'm not convinced that it is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Adaboko said:


> Item name:
> *Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Shoulder Bag BN2316, Red EUC MRSP $2980*
> *Listing number: 282281411187*
> *Seller ID: uniquefashions15*
> *Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-BN2316-Red-EUC-MRSP-2980-/282281411187?hash=item41b9488273:g:1SQAAOSwux5YQyr7&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac60ee646-c89b-11e6-9300-74dbd180dcce%7Cparentrq%3A28cc74a01590a25076eb0d13ffd1df8f%7Ciid%3A1*
> *Comment: can someone authenticate this for me please? If anymore pictures are needed I can ask the seller for me. Thanks in advance. *




Oh soooo faKE.


----------



## Sharee26

missfiggy said:


> These old nylons are very hard to assess but from what I can see, I'm not convinced that it is authentic.



Thanks for your reply, missfiggy. I always appreciate your help.


----------



## missfiggy

In these days of so much political correctness, it seems that the reason for the current holiday season has been suppressed to the point of being forgotten.  Because I'm a very old, old fashioned girl, I like to pause for a few seconds during all the Christmas mayhem, and remember that little family in Bethlehem.  Heavily pregnant mother, tired, and probably frustrated, father, no accommodation...until a kind heart took pity on them and offered them the use of a stable.  I've seen that stable area and let me assure you, the Hilton it aint!!!  But it was warm and dry, and that was where she went into labour.  We don't know how that labour progressed and how the two, young, first time, parents managed, but we do know the result.  Christ Jesus came into the world.  The birth of a child in a stable is the reason for our season of holidays and celebrations.  

Please join with me to wish everyone at TPF a wonderful, safe and joy filled Christmas and a New Year filled with weight loss, prosperity and good times.


----------



## roxies_mom

missfiggy said:


> In these days of so much political correctness, it seems that the reason for the current holiday season has been suppressed to the point of being forgotten.  Because I'm a very old, old fashioned girl, I like to pause for a few seconds during all the Christmas mayhem, and remember that little family in Bethlehem.  Heavily pregnant mother, tired, and probably frustrated, father, no accommodation...until a kind heart took pity on them and offered them the use of a stable.  I've seen that stable area and let me assure you, the Hilton it aint!!!  But it was warm and dry, and that was where she went into labour.  We don't know how that labour progressed and how the two, young, first time, parents managed, but we do know the result.  Christ Jesus came into the world.  The birth of a child in a stable is the reason for our season of holidays and celebrations.
> 
> Please join with me to wish everyone at TPF a wonderful, safe and joy filled Christmas and a New Year filled with weight loss, prosperity and good times.


Merry Christmas missfiggy


----------



## ellen aly

this is not on ebay so i can't post in the required format but here are some pictures. can someone please help me authenticate this?


----------



## missfiggy

ellen aly said:


> this is not on ebay so i can't post in the required format but here are some pictures. can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556140
> View attachment 3556141



The pictures are not good enough to make any assessment.  Please read post #1 for the pictures, size and resolution we need.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip Fuxia
Listing Number: -
Seller ID: an instagram boutique

I would be very happy if you authenticate this bag, thank you!

Here are the photos:


----------



## missfiggy

Lademoiselle said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip Fuxia
> Listing Number: -
> Seller ID: an instagram boutique
> 
> I would be very happy if you authenticate this bag, thank you!
> 
> Here are the photos:
> View attachment 3556580
> 
> View attachment 3556581
> 
> View attachment 3556582
> View attachment 3556583
> 
> View attachment 3556584
> 
> View attachment 3556585
> 
> View attachment 3556586
> View attachment 3556587
> 
> View attachment 3556588



Any other cards with this?  If so I need to see them.  Also the brand name under the zipper head - NOT the Prada that's embossed into the pulling part of the zip.  It's the brand name of the zipper and it's embossed onto the UNDERSIDE of the zipper head (the part of the zipper that actually slides up and down, opening and closing the zip - the part inside which the zipper teeth mesh).  Also a close up of the lining, a super close up of the main triangle logo, and a super close up of the base studs and their logo.  So far I'm not liking what I can see.


----------



## Adaboko

Item name:
*New PRADA City Calf Cross-body / Shoulder Blue Leather Bag Retail $1,650*
Listing number: 282295782355
Seller ID: uniquefashions15
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-PRADA-Cit...%3A3b6b67db1590a605b6204460ffcf60f3%7Ciid%3A2
Comment: thank you for your previous help. Can you authenticate this one for me please? Happy Holidays!


----------



## Suburbangirl

vlynne said:


> Thank you very much for your time!





Saiya_M said:


> Great answer. Thank you



Hello
I am new to PF and trying to ask a question about authenticating a bag. I am a ninny and cant find the icon to ask a new question to authenticate a bag. Can anyone direct me please? Thank you so much. Here is the link to the bag on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...ote-in-Tamaris-B2756T-Italy-2980/272467016862


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello I am new to PF- I would be very grateful if someone could let me know about these bags. Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...ote-in-Tamaris-B2756T-Italy-2980/272467016862
Listing Number 272467016862

I sincerely apologise if I have done anything wrong procedurally. I cant find the icon for "ask a new question"?
(Happy new Year.)

Also this one THANK YOU
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332070273517?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Listing number 332070273517


----------



## missfiggy

Suburbangirl said:


> Hello
> I am new to PF and trying to ask a question about authenticating a bag. I am a ninny and cant find the icon to ask a new question to authenticate a bag. Can anyone direct me please? Thank you so much. Here is the link to the bag on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...ote-in-Tamaris-B2756T-Italy-2980/272467016862



This one is very very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Suburbangirl said:


> Hello I am new to PF- I would be very grateful if someone could let me know about these bags. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Auth...ote-in-Tamaris-B2756T-Italy-2980/272467016862
> Listing Number 272467016862
> 
> I sincerely apologise if I have done anything wrong procedurally. I cant find the icon for "ask a new question"?
> (Happy new Year.)
> 
> Also this one THANK YOU
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332070273517?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Listing number 332070273517



As previously stated, No 1 is completely fake.
No 2 is from a 0 feedback seller and has nowhere near enough photos for authentication.


----------



## missfiggy

Adaboko said:


> Item name:
> *New PRADA City Calf Cross-body / Shoulder Blue Leather Bag Retail $1,650*
> Listing number: 282295782355
> Seller ID: uniquefashions15
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-PRADA-City-Calf-Cross-body-Shoulder-Blue-Leather-Bag-Retail-1-650-/282295782355?hash=item41ba23cbd3:g:VWgAAOSwEzxYVu4x&_trkparms=pageci%3A270cb364-cb73-11e6-923c-74dbd1e05308%7Cparentrq%3A3b6b67db1590a605b6204460ffcf60f3%7Ciid%3A2
> Comment: thank you for your previous help. Can you authenticate this one for me please? Happy Holidays!




Merry Christmas.

Photos are inconclusive.


----------



## Suburbangirl

missfiggy said:


> As previously stated, No 1 is completely fake.
> No 2 is from a 0 feedback seller and has nowhere near enough photos for authentication.


Thank you so much I am very grateful for your time (and honesty!) ...Suzanne


----------



## Suburbangirl

Listing number  162328293823
*Seller ID -thuy_tran07*
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162328293823?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello - Can you please advise if this is fake? If it is I think I'll give up on ebay and save up for new!
They have emailed more photos to my email address which I can save and forward if required. Many thanks for this amazing service. (I dont know how you do it!)


----------



## missfiggy

Suburbangirl said:


> Listing number  162328293823
> *Seller ID -thuy_tran07*
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162328293823?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello - Can you please advise if this is fake? If it is I think I'll give up on ebay and save up for new!
> They have emailed more photos to my email address which I can save and forward if required. Many thanks for this amazing service. (I dont know how you do it!)



The bag in the photos is probably authentic, but the photos are way too fuzzy in closeup detail, and I need to see these exact, closeup, minute details.  You always risk a bait and switch on ebay also.  Personally, I would save up and have the pleasure of buying from one of Prada's stores, where you can see, handle, pick and choose, and know you're getting an authentic item.


----------



## Adaboko

Thanks for your reply @missfiggy. What other photos will you need?


----------



## Adaboko

missfiggy said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Photos are inconclusive.


Thanks for your reply @missfiggy. What other photos will you need?


----------



## missfiggy

Adaboko said:


> Thanks for your reply @missfiggy. What other photos will you need?



Please read post #1.


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello I would be grateful for your review of this bag. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/281988989290?dest=http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281988989290
Listing ID= 281988989290
ebay Seller ID   - jordanrobertsjordanroberts
The seller has sent me many photos very willingly which I attach. Many sincere thanks  .     Suzanne Perth Australia






























http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/281988989290?dest=http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281988989290


----------



## Suburbangirl

***MORE PHOTOS  of the bag above re my question ***
Hello I would be grateful for your review of this bag. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/281988989290?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2F281988989290
Listing ID= 281988989290
ebay Seller ID - jordanrobertsjordanroberts
The seller has sent me many photos very willingly which I attach. Many sincere thanks  . Suzanne Perth Australia


----------



## Suburbangirl

More photos from bag above- sorry just trying to make sure you have enough! Thank you!!
***MORE PHOTOS of the bag above re my question ***
Hello I would be grateful for your review of this bag. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/281988989290?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2F281988989290
Listing ID= 281988989290
eBay Seller ID - jordanrobertsjordanroberts


----------



## missfiggy

Suburbangirl said:


> View attachment 3559489
> View attachment 3559490
> View attachment 3559491
> View attachment 3559492
> 
> View attachment 3559499
> 
> View attachment 3559500
> View attachment 3559502
> View attachment 3559503
> View attachment 3559504
> View attachment 3559505
> 
> ***MORE PHOTOS  of the bag above re my question ***
> Hello I would be grateful for your review of this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/281988989290?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2F281988989290
> Listing ID= 281988989290
> ebay Seller ID - jordanrobertsjordanroberts
> The seller has sent me many photos very willingly which I attach. Many sincere thanks  . Suzanne Perth Australia



The photos I need are not enlarging.  One look at that logo and I'm greatly inclining towards fake.  Please take the time to read post #1 and only post photos which meet the criteria.

PS - I see you are in Australia so be aware that, if you buy from the US, and the cost is more than AU$1000.00, you will have to pay customs duties and GST before the bag will be released from customs to you.  The postal service xrays all incoming packages and if the seller is found to be undervaluing the contents on their declaration, customs whacks on the extra duty up to the value as deemed by Aust Customs.


----------



## Shirleypartridge

Could someone help me with knowing whether this is a real Prada?  I so appreciate your expertise.  It's lovely And very well made but I don't know if it's real.  Leather is very soft. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bumblebeu

Hello!  Could someone please help me authenticate this backpack?  Thank you!


.


----------



## missfiggy

Shirleypartridge said:


> View attachment 3559833
> View attachment 3559840
> View attachment 3559833
> View attachment 3559840
> View attachment 3559833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me with knowing whether this is a real Prada?  I so appreciate your expertise.  It's lovely And very well made but I don't know if it's real.  Leather is very soft. Thank you so much for your help.



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Bumblebeu said:


> Hello!  Could someone please help me authenticate this backpack?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559892
> View attachment 3559894
> View attachment 3559895
> View attachment 3559897



Uncertain - some things look right, some don't.  These backpacks were extremely well faked and without actually handling the item I can't be sure.


----------



## Airhysken

Please authenticate this prada bag.
Item number: 262772970286
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262772970286?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

Airhysken said:


> Please authenticate this prada bag.
> Item number: 262772970286
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262772970286?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much



Looks authentic - older style saffy, probably from around 2008/09.


----------



## Airhysken

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic - older style saffy, probably from around 2008/09.




Just wondering. Bottom protective feet does not have to have the PRADA logo to be authentic?


----------



## missfiggy

Airhysken said:


> Just wondering. Bottom protective feet does not have to have the PRADA logo to be authentic?



I don't discuss specifics.  The bag looks authentic.


----------



## fonnilla

Could anyone help me authentic this prada mini bag, Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

fonnilla said:


> View attachment 3562196
> View attachment 3562197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone help me authentic this prada mini bag, Thanks



Any other cards with this?  If so I need a closeup of them, also closeup of the front of the envelope, the logo imprinted onto the shoulder strap clips, the logo of the zipper which appears on the underside of the zipper head.  NOT the Prada Milano which is stamped onto the zip pull tab.  You need to get under the part of the zipper where the teeth mesh and get a photo of the ZIPPER brand name under there.  For each zipper.


----------



## MISSJESSLS

Can anyone authenticate this key case?


View media item 1528View media item 1527View media item 1526View media item 1525View media item 1524View media item 1523View media item 1522


----------



## sophiekd

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, preferably close up. Ask the seller to pull the lining inside out. Doesn't hurt the bag.   Pics of the cards, if available, also.
> 
> PS:  I'm thinking this one is OK, but won't commit until I see more of the lining. These have been faked a LOT.


Hi there! Is anybody able to help my authenticate this Prada bag? Any help would be much appre


Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



Hi there! Is anybody able to help me authenticate this Prada bag? Any help would be much appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201766507481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## sophiekd

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




Please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## missfiggy

sophiekd said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!



Not really enough photos to authenticate - please read post #1 and supply the photos we need.
Have you already bought this?  I note that the listing has ended.


----------



## sophiekd

missfiggy said:


> Not really enough photos to authenticate - please read post #1 and supply the photos we need.
> Have you already bought this?  I note that the listing has ended.



Thanks for taking a look. It appears to be fake. Are you able to take a look at this one for me please?

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Listing number:172461869523
Seller ID: *jesste_8b4ihk5*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172461869523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITComments:


----------



## sophiekd

sophiekd said:


> Thanks for taking a look. It appears to be fake. Are you able to take a look at this one for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
> Listing number:172461869523
> Seller ID: *jesste_8b4ihk5*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172461869523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITComments:


----------



## kelles

Hey everyone! Could you please authenticate this for me. Hope I've enough pictures.

It's on depop.
Seller: the smalltown girl.
Link : http://depop.com/sarahlouise06/sarahlouise06-prada-saffiano-lux-tote-in

Thanks in advance. I'm nearly sure it's ok but as there's no receipt I just want to double check


----------



## missfiggy

sophiekd said:


> Thanks for taking a look. *It appears to be fake*. Are you able to take a look at this one for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
> Listing number:172461869523
> Seller ID: *jesste_8b4ihk5*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172461869523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:ITComments:



Here's the thing...you asked for an authenticator's opinion on the bag; I said there weren't enough photos to make an assessment; you have somehow decided that it appears to be fake.  If your knowledge is that good, then please follow your own path.


----------



## missfiggy

kelles said:


> Hey everyone! Could you please authenticate this for me. Hope I've enough pictures.
> 
> It's on depop.
> Seller: the smalltown girl.
> Link : http://depop.com/sarahlouise06/sarahlouise06-prada-saffiano-lux-tote-in
> 
> Thanks in advance. I'm nearly sure it's ok but as there's no receipt I just want to double check



Not enough photos to make any assessment.  Please read post #1 for the photos we need, including the size and quality.


----------



## kelles

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos to make any assessment.  Please read post #1 for the photos we need, including the size and quality.



Hope these photos are better. It's nighttime hear so wasn't able to get zip pictures yet.
PRADA Stone SAFFIANO LUX Sabbia Beige LEATHER Top Handle TOTE BN1786 BAG


----------



## missfiggy

kelles said:


> View attachment 3563652
> View attachment 3563653
> View attachment 3563655
> View attachment 3563656
> View attachment 3563657
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these photos are better. It's nighttime hear so wasn't able to get zip pictures yet.
> PRADA Stone SAFFIANO LUX Sabbia Beige LEATHER Top Handle TOTE BN1786 BAG



Please...super close up of the logo and a much clearer photo of the lining.  I also need to see the brand of the zipper which is under the zipper head.  This is NOT the "Prada Milano" as embossed on the zip pull.  It is the brandname of the zipper and is found under the part of the zipper where the teeth mesh.


----------



## kelles

Hey! Here are some more pictures  


missfiggy said:


> Please...super close up of the logo and a much clearer photo of the lining.  I also need to see the brand of the zipper which is under the zipper head.  This is NOT the "Prada Milano" as embossed on the zip pull.  It is the brandname of the zipper and is found under the part of the zipper where the teeth mesh.


 Here


----------



## missfiggy

kelles said:


> View attachment 3563900
> View attachment 3563901
> View attachment 3563902
> View attachment 3563903
> View attachment 3563904
> View attachment 3563905
> View attachment 3563906
> View attachment 3563907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Here are some more pictures
> 
> Here



From what I can see it looks to be ok, older style.   But you didn't get me the most important photo - the *BRAND NAME UNDERNEATH the zipper** - **NOT* the "Prada Milano" as embossed on the zip pull.  The camera needs to go inside the bag and photograph the underside of the head of the zipper - I'm not interested in the Prada Milano that's obvious on the zip pull TAB.  And I did explain what I needed in the last message.


----------



## gabby1987

Hello!  I'm wondering if you experts could help me!  I purchased this bag second hand - I was VERY concerned that there was no curve in the R, but I read on an authentication sight (lollipuff) that vintage bags do not always have a curved R. The quality is excellent, so I took a chance....I abhor fakes, so I'm hoping one of you experts can put my mind rest before I wear it!  Thank you so much!  Last pic of the zipper - it is ykk


----------



## missfiggy

gabby1987 said:


> Hello!  I'm wondering if you experts could help me!  I purchased this bag second hand - I was VERY concerned that there was no curve in the R, but I read on an authentication sight (lollipuff) that vintage bags do not always have a curved R. The quality is excellent, so I took a chance....I abhor fakes, so I'm hoping one of you experts can put my mind rest before I wear it!  Thank you so much!  Last pic of the zipper - it is ykk



Whoa....waaaaaay out of my comfort zone.  Some things look right, others not so, but that may be an age thing.  And there's absolutely no point putting up a completely blurred photo and saying it's a pic of a zipper.  It looks just like my cat's passport photo, except worse.


----------



## gabby1987

Hahaha!  It is an awful picture!  I just tried my iphone cam (I was borrowing my dad's ancient cam...so awful!).  It looks a bit better...maybe not able to compete with your cat's passport photo yet (just kidding!) but better than my first try.  Can you tell I'm awful at photography?  ETA the YKK is refusing to show up clearly...it's there, my silly iphone just refuses to focus....I going to keep trying....

ETA!!! The 20th time is a charm...finally got that ykk to show up ...sort of anyway... missfiggy, If you are not able to authenticate it, would there be anyone else here that could?  I'm a student, so paying $40 for a authentication service is unfortunately not something I can do right now.
Thank you so much for all your help!
PS excuse the weird blue plastic thing...this was bought second hand and thats where the price was attached.

ETA AGAIN! I forgot to add that the zipper tab, and the outside bottom of the bag is the very thick nylon (it;s like a combination bag leather and nylon)


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Hi MissFiggy! Happy new year! I know it's difficult to tell with saffiano totes but I was wondering if there were any obvious red flags with this one? The pictures that were uploaded are fairly clear but unfortunately the photo count is maxed out already, and VC won't allow the seller to email any additional pics to me :/ So unfortunately I can't provide all the photos as requested on the first page, sorry! I would be really grateful for any input. Thank you so much in advance! 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-zip Tote
Listing number: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-bag-prada-3352807.shtml
Seller ID: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3543478.shtml
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-bag-prada-3352807.shtml
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

gabby1987 said:


> Hahaha!  It is an awful picture!  I just tried my iphone cam (I was borrowing my dad's ancient cam...so awful!).  It looks a bit better...maybe not able to compete with your cat's passport photo yet (just kidding!) but better than my first try.  Can you tell I'm awful at photography?  ETA the YKK is refusing to show up clearly...it's there, my silly iphone just refuses to focus....I going to keep trying....
> 
> ETA!!! The 20th time is a charm...finally got that ykk to show up ...sort of anyway... missfiggy, If you are not able to authenticate it, would there be anyone else here that could?  I'm a student, so paying $40 for a authentication service is unfortunately not something I can do right now.
> Thank you so much for all your help!
> PS excuse the weird blue plastic thing...this was bought second hand and thats where the price was attached.
> 
> ETA AGAIN! I forgot to add that the zipper tab, and the outside bottom of the bag is the very thick nylon (it;s like a combination bag leather and nylon)



If you read my reply ABOVE your first posting, you'll see what part of the zipper we need to see.  Having said that the extra photos don't really help me much because, as I said, it's way out of my area of experience.  Maybe Bratty will chime in - she's rather good at these older styles.  Wait and see.


----------



## missfiggy

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Hi MissFiggy! Happy new year! I know it's difficult to tell with saffiano totes but I was wondering if there were any obvious red flags with this one? The pictures that were uploaded are fairly clear but unfortunately the photo count is maxed out already, and VC won't allow the seller to email any additional pics to me :/ So unfortunately I can't provide all the photos as requested on the first page, sorry! I would be really grateful for any input. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-zip Tote
> Listing number: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-bag-prada-3352807.shtml
> Seller ID: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3543478.shtml
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-bag-prada-3352807.shtml
> Comments:



If VC wants buyers to shell out max $$$ based on a LIMIT of 12 photos, then, in the words of the famous old crow, I'd be telling them to "phaaaaark off".  This style black saffy is currently the most counterfeited Prada bag in the universe, and 12 REALLY POOR photos, just don't tell the story one way or the other.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

missfiggy said:


> If VC wants buyers to shell out max $$$ based on a LIMIT of 12 photos, then, in the words of the famous old crow, I'd be telling them to "phaaaaark off".  This style black saffy is currently the most counterfeited Prada bag in the universe, and 12 REALLY POOR photos, just don't tell the story one way or the other.



Thank you for the quick answer! I totally agree  The worst part is, even when the seller is eager to send you more photos, VC will delete the comment and write some ******** like "no personal info xoxoxo". It's like...they want you to blindly trust their authentication service, but tbh from all the horror stories on this forum their authentication skills seem to be absolute ****. I'm thinking of buying it through Paypal and then using a professional email authentication service, then if its fake I can send it back and get my money back. What do you think?


----------



## Lademoiselle

missfiggy said:


> Any other cards with this?  If so I need to see them.  Also the brand name under the zipper head - NOT the Prada that's embossed into the pulling part of the zip.  It's the brand name of the zipper and it's embossed onto the UNDERSIDE of the zipper head (the part of the zipper that actually slides up and down, opening and closing the zip - the part inside which the zipper teeth mesh).  Also a close up of the lining, a super close up of the main triangle logo, and a super close up of the base studs and their logo.  So far I'm not liking what I can see.


----------



## Lademoiselle

missfiggy said:


> Any other cards with this?  If so I need to see them.  Also the brand name under the zipper head - NOT the Prada that's embossed into the pulling part of the zip.  It's the brand name of the zipper and it's embossed onto the UNDERSIDE of the zipper head (the part of the zipper that actually slides up and down, opening and closing the zip - the part inside which the zipper teeth mesh).  Also a close up of the lining, a super close up of the main triangle logo, and a super close up of the base studs and their logo.  So far I'm not liking what I can see.


----------



## Bumblebeu

Thank you for your help anyways!


----------



## lvbaaby

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Top Handle Bag
Listing number: not a listing
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments

Is this an authentic bag? I can request for more pictures if needed.


----------



## missfiggy

Lademoiselle said:


> View attachment 3566685
> 
> View attachment 3566686
> 
> View attachment 3566687
> 
> View attachment 3566688
> 
> View attachment 3566689
> 
> View attachment 3566691
> 
> View attachment 3566692
> 
> View attachment 3566693
> 
> View attachment 3566694
> 
> View attachment 3566695



This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

lvbaaby said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Top Handle Bag
> Listing number: not a listing
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments
> 
> *Is this an authentic bag?* I can request for more pictures if needed.



No.


----------



## lvbaaby

missfiggy said:


> No.


Thank you!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate


title
*Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Medium Tote Bag Leather Handbag Blue Red BN2775 AUTH
Seller laurab250*

ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122269921675?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate
Title: Authentic New Prada B2756T Saffiano Leather Handbag in Baltico Blue
Seller mobiletekusa_com 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322355822582?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## anteaterquaker

title; Prada "Saffiano Cuir Double Bag" Black Leather Two Way Handbag
seller  luxury.garage.sale

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/381868851231?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
please authenticate, thank you


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate
title Authentic New Prada B2756T Saffiano Leather Handbag in Baltico Blue

seller mobiletekusa_com
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322355822582?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> title
> *Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Medium Tote Bag Leather Handbag Blue Red BN2775 AUTH
> Seller laurab250*
> 
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122269921675?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Might be authentic but without actually handling it I can't be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> Title: Authentic New Prada B2756T Saffiano Leather Handbag in Baltico Blue
> Seller mobiletekusa_com
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322355822582?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you



Fake


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> title; Prada "Saffiano Cuir Double Bag" Black Leather Two Way Handbag
> seller  luxury.garage.sale
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/381868851231?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> please authenticate, thank you



Might be ok but again, without actually handling it, I can't be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> title Authentic New Prada B2756T Saffiano Leather Handbag in Baltico Blue
> 
> seller mobiletekusa_com
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322355822582?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake.


----------



## anteaterquaker

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


 thank you so much missfiggy
I am bitten by prada bug, hopefully I can find a double cuir soon. Hihi


----------



## anteaterquaker

title  PRADA Black/Red Saffiano Leather Double Handle Tote Bag B2756T

seller  luxorden

link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112266126850?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## CSG

Hi Kindly assist to authenticate.

Item: Vintage Prada Backpack
Seller: @luxuryindulgence2016 (instagram account)
Link: no available links. Pictures were sent to me directly by the seller.
Comments: this is vintage. Comes with dustbag and cards.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## greenpointer

Please authenticate? 
(PS... you are so lovely for doing this! Thank you!)

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip Lux Black Nero Medium Tote
Listing number:
Seller ID: 11shopaholic12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...853688?hash=item33c6653578:g:ddcAAOSwImRYWuS3


----------



## missfiggy

CSG said:


> Hi Kindly assist to authenticate.
> 
> Item: Vintage Prada Backpack
> Seller: @luxuryindulgence2016 (instagram account)
> Link: no available links. Pictures were sent to me directly by the seller.
> Comments: this is vintage. Comes with dustbag and cards.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Another oldie and a bit out of my usual comfort zone, but from the photos, appears to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

greenpointer said:


> Please authenticate?
> (PS... you are so lovely for doing this! Thank you!)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip Lux Black Nero Medium Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: 11shopaholic12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...853688?hash=item33c6653578:g:ddcAAOSwImRYWuS3



Fake - a common fake from one of those online flash sale sites.


----------



## CSG

missfiggy said:


> Another oldie and a bit out of my usual comfort zone, but from the photos, appears to be authentic.



Hi missfiggy! Thank you for taking time to authenticate. Do you have any idea what year is this backpack model? Tried to do my own research but can't find any helpful info.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> title  PRADA Black/Red Saffiano Leather Double Handle Tote Bag B2756T
> 
> seller  luxorden
> 
> link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/112266126850?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you



Pretty sure this one is also fake.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Thank you so much 
It is very hard to find authentic Prada on eBay  I think 
Do you know with your expertise do these bags ever make to the sale at Prada or any department store ?
Thank you missfiggy


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Thank you so much
> It is very hard to find authentic Prada on eBay  I think
> Do you know with your expertise do these bags ever make to the sale at Prada or any department store ?
> Thank you missfiggy



Never seen them on sale.  You MIGHT get lucky at an outlet if they have any returned stock, but it would be very rare to score one of these for much less than full retail.
Ebay and all other secondary market sites are a MINEFIELD for anyone who doesn't know the product intimately, and even then, I wouldn't buy one of these from anywhere other than Prada.
Sometimes you just have to suck it up and pay full price for peace of mind.


----------



## anteaterquaker

missfiggy said:


> Never seen them on sale.  You MIGHT get lucky at an outlet if they have any returned stock, but it would be very rare to score one of these for much less than full retail.
> Ebay and all other secondary market sites are a MINEFIELD for anyone who doesn't know the product intimately, and even then, I wouldn't buy one of these from anywhere other than Prada.
> Sometimes you just have to suck it up and pay full price for peace of mind.


Thank you so much
Do you trust fashionphile and Yoogis' closet for Prada ? May I ask 
Thanks


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you so much 
Title: Prada double cuir caramello 

Seller tradesy 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-saffiano-tote-satchel-caramello-20475776/?tref=category


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate 

Prada small vittelo small grey tote
Seller tradesy 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-gray-16996591/?tref=category


----------



## intotheforest

Hi all,

Would appreciate help authenticating this item;

Item name: PRADA Mini Saffiano Nero Bag
Item number: 22292316790
SellerID: shrilkute 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122292316790?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Thank you so much
> Do you trust fashionphile and Yoogis' closet for Prada ? May I ask
> Thanks



I would trust them more than most BUT I would always get anything authenticated before bidding/buying.  I have seen fakes on both sites - Yoogi's removes them quite quickly when they are reported with proof, Fashionphile is not always as prompt or responsive.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Prada small vittelo small grey tote
> Seller tradesy
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-gray-16996591/?tref=category



Sorry - I'm not a member of tradesy so I can't access the listings.


----------



## Sharee26

Hi, missfiggy and other authenticators. Would love to know if this backpack is authentic. Ty for the help


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning!
I have won and paid for this Ebay auction, but have not yet received the item.
Please let me know your thoughts. I can send more pics when the bag arrives if these are not adequate.
Thank you!

Seller - japan_monoshare
Item Desc. - Authentic Prada Tote Bag BN2579 2WAY Bag Blue Leather 144523
Item # - 291992713358
Item Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...oVzk9k8OEsZtDu%2B%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sandrine24

Hi Lovely ladies
I would like to get the following bag Authenticated please
Prada  Paradigme
Listing Number 262813917729
Seller ID soallam
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Pa...917729?hash=item3d30ee2221:g:~X0AAOSwImRYdM9y

Thank you for your wonderful service


----------



## missfiggy

sandrine24 said:


> Hi Lovely ladies
> I would like to get the following bag Authenticated please
> Prada  Paradigme
> Listing Number 262813917729
> Seller ID soallam
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Pa...917729?hash=item3d30ee2221:g:~X0AAOSwImRYdM9y
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful service



Personally I would have NOTHING to do with this listing.  This is a very new model handbag and the seller indicates that they have access to another one in a different colorway.  This is usually an indication that they are ordering from a wholesaler or warehouse and that always means that the bag you end up with will be fake.


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning!
> I have won and paid for this Ebay auction, but have not yet received the item.
> Please let me know your thoughts. I can send more pics when the bag arrives if these are not adequate.
> Thank you!
> 
> Seller - japan_monoshare
> Item Desc. - Authentic Prada Tote Bag BN2579 2WAY Bag Blue Leather 144523
> Item # - 291992713358
> Item Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Tote-Bag-BN2579-2WAY-Bag-Blue-Leather-144523-/291992713358?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aFm%2FJu0sUxoVzk9k8OEsZtDu%2B%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Photos look ok, but post your own pics when you get the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

Sharee26 said:


> Hi, missfiggy and other authenticators. Would love to know if this backpack is authentic. Ty for the help



Don't know sorry.


----------



## sandrine24

Thank you missfiggy you are an Angel[emoji7]


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning!
I have won and paid for this Ebay auction, but have not yet received the item.
Please let me know your thoughts. I can send more pics when the bag arrives if these are not adequate.
Thank you!

Seller - japan_monoshare
Item Desc. - Authentic Prada Tote Bag BN2579 2WAY Bag Blue Leather 144523
Item # - 291992713358
Item Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Tote-Bag-BN2579-2WAY-Bag-Blue-Leather-144523-/291992713358?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=aFm%2FJu0sUxoVzk9k8OEsZtDu%2B%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



missfiggy said:


> Photos look ok, but post your own pics when you get the bag.



Will do - thank you. Was there anything in particular that I should focus on that was troubling to you, or just the usual pics?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Sdhvin

Please help! Attempting to find out if this is real :-/

Prada saffiano. Pictures are below. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Airhysken

Hi, i really need your expertise to authenticate this prada bag i bought from ebay. Thank you in advance.
Item name: Prada Camel Vitello Leather Hobo Handbag
Item number: 252718763789
Seller ID: bagwoman45
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252718763789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0

Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Airhysken said:


> View attachment 3579873
> View attachment 3579874
> View attachment 3579875
> View attachment 3579873
> View attachment 3579874
> View attachment 3579875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i really need your expertise to authenticate this prada bag i bought from ebay. Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Prada Camel Vitello Leather Hobo Handbag
> Item number: 252718763789
> Seller ID: bagwoman45
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252718763789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time.


Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sdhvin said:


> Please help! Attempting to find out if this is real :-/
> 
> Prada saffiano. Pictures are below. Appreciate any help.



Authentication format request is on page one, post one of this thread. But to save us all a headache, it's FAKE.


----------



## Airhysken

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, fake and fake some more.


 Thanks for the help. I will return the bag,


----------



## yummyces

Hi All, 

Would really appreciate your help authenticating this:
Title: Prada BN2541 nero

Thank you very much


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sdhvin said:


> Please help! Attempting to find out if this is real :-/
> 
> Prada saffiano. Pictures are below. Appreciate any help.



Authentication format request is on page one, post one of this thread. But to save us all a headache,


yummyces said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would really appreciate your help authenticating this:
> Title: Prada BN2541 nero
> 
> Thank you very much


Fake. Extremely fake.


----------



## Sharee26

missfiggy said:


> Don't know sorry.


It's ok. Thank you anyway.


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, fake and fake some more.





Airhysken said:


> View attachment 3579873
> View attachment 3579874
> View attachment 3579875
> View attachment 3579873
> View attachment 3579874
> View attachment 3579875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i really need your expertise to authenticate this prada bag i bought from ebay. Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Prada Camel Vitello Leather Hobo Handbag
> Item number: 252718763789
> Seller ID: bagwoman45
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252718763789?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time.



The same seller has this bag up for sale as well

Authentic Prada Burgundy Nylon/Leather Tessuto Gaufre Handbag 
252727788743
seller ID bagwoman45
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252727788743?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## momikei

Dear Authenticator, kindly help to authenticate this bag.
Item Name: Prada Velo Small Back Pack
Listing number: - 
Seller ID: - 
Link: -
Comments: I had these bag from flea market, at a glimpse this bag looks authentic to me, but I am not sure of the stitches on the pocket seemed less tidy.
Thanks in advance


----------



## momikei

another pictures..


----------



## natka44

Hi everyone!
Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada bag? I am interested in buying it, as its the color is perfect for summer - but I can't seem to find another example of it anywhere. Please help, thank you!!!!


----------



## rito511

Can you please kindly authenticate this tote bag for me? No detail pictures tho'. 

http://www.bluefly.com/prada-prada-robot-motif-fabric-tote/p/430279601

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> The same seller has this bag up for sale as well
> 
> Authentic Prada Burgundy Nylon/Leather Tessuto Gaufre Handbag
> 252727788743
> seller ID bagwoman45
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252727788743?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Unless the seller is playing bait and switch, that burgundy bag looks authentic.   Took a glance at the other Pradas listed.  Not good enough photos on most.  I saw a couple that looked suspicious, some that looked to be authentic.


----------



## jennzy

Hello ladies!
I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon cross body bag. I'm not familiar with the Prada Nylon bags. It looks good to me. But I would like some experts' view as well!
Thank you!

The sale is not from an eBay or an online website. It is through a local designer sale group (that I have personally sold on before)


----------



## ceeaytam

Hi everyone!
For some reason, I guess I'm a new member so I'm not allowed to start threads but I have a question regarding the model and style name of this bag. My friend said she purchased it from the Saks off outlet and it is supposedly a prada tote with red interior but for some reason the handles look really off and the logo does too. Could she have gotten a fake? From what I know, prada only has one style with the black exterior and red interior but I could be wrong. Could anyone tell me the style of this bag as I would love to get one myself as well? Sorry for the horrible picture but this was the only picture she is willing to provide me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jenniferanbui

Hey,  can someone please help me out with this one?

Item Name: Prada Double Bag Saffiano black leather with two-tone handle red/black
eBay item number: 122311246735
Seller ID: chico2009natalya - http://www.ebay.com/usr/chico2009natalya?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122311246735?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Please let me know if I need to request more pictures or anything, thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## missfiggy

jennzy said:


> Hello ladies!
> I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon cross body bag. I'm not familiar with the Prada Nylon bags. It looks good to me. But I would like some experts' view as well!
> Thank you!
> 
> The sale is not from an eBay or an online website. It is through a local designer sale group (that I have personally sold on before)



Pictures?????  Link?????
We don't read minds here.


----------



## missfiggy

ceeaytam said:


> Hi everyone!
> For some reason, I guess I'm a new member so I'm not allowed to start threads but I have a question regarding the model and style name of this bag. My friend said she purchased it from the Saks off outlet and it is supposedly a prada tote with red interior but for some reason the handles look really off and the logo does too. Could she have gotten a fake? From what I know, prada only has one style with the black exterior and red interior but I could be wrong. Could anyone tell me the style of this bag as I would love to get one myself as well? Sorry for the horrible picture but this was the only picture she is willing to provide me. Thanks in advance!



Oh for heaven's sake.....have you not read post #1???????


----------



## missfiggy

Jenniferanbui said:


> Hey,  can someone please help me out with this one?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Double Bag Saffiano black leather with two-tone handle red/black
> eBay item number: 122311246735
> Seller ID: chico2009natalya - http://www.ebay.com/usr/chico2009natalya?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122311246735?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Please let me know if I need to request more pictures or anything, thank you so much for doing this!



I don't like the look of it, and I also don't like that the seller has negative feedback for onselling fakes.


----------



## missfiggy

*NEWCOMERS PLEASE NOTE - UNLESS YOU READ POST #1, AND ADHERE TO THE RULES AS SET OUT THERE, YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE ANY REPLY.*


----------



## sugarpop

Item name: Prada ombre glace tote
Listing number: none
Seller: found via olx 
Notes: seller bought the purse from a preloved luxury store in tokyo


----------



## Prada Psycho

sugarpop said:


> Item name: Prada ombre glace tote
> Listing number: none
> Seller: found via olx
> Notes: seller bought the purse from a preloved luxury store in tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585027
> View attachment 3585030
> View attachment 3585038
> View attachment 3585039
> View attachment 3585040
> View attachment 3585041
> View attachment 3585042
> View attachment 3585043
> View attachment 3585044


Ridiculously fake.  So much for Japan being tough on counterfeits....


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *NEWCOMERS PLEASE NOTE - UNLESS YOU READ POST #1, AND ADHERE TO THE RULES AS SET OUT THERE, YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE ANY REPLY.
> Too many self entitled newcomers are ignoring the rules in post #1 and they are pming authenticators.  This is STRICTLY AGAINST THE RULES and WILL NOT BE TOLERATED.*


*WHAT SHE SAID^^^^^*


----------



## Sunshinedk

Hi,
I would appreciate some help on authenticating this Prada bag. I have the receipt from the seller. The bag was purchased in 2013. Everything about the bag looks fine, but I'm not expert..there is one place that makes me a bit in doubt is the little black sewing line on the side of the bag under the golden button (see the second last picture). Hope I can get some help on checking authentication.


----------



## Sunshinedk

please ignore pic.no.7


----------



## Airhysken

poopsie said:


> The same seller has this bag up for sale as well
> 
> Authentic Prada Burgundy Nylon/Leather Tessuto Gaufre Handbag
> 252727788743
> seller ID bagwoman45
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252727788743?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


She insisted it is authentic. Just glad I got my money back. Please be careful everyone!


----------



## sugarpop

Prada Psycho said:


> Ridiculously fake.  So much for Japan being tough on counterfeits....


Thank you so much. Time to return this monstrosity


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sunshinedk said:


> View attachment 3585419
> View attachment 3585420
> View attachment 3585421
> View attachment 3585422
> View attachment 3585423
> View attachment 3585424
> View attachment 3585425
> View attachment 3585426
> View attachment 3585427
> 
> Hi,
> I would appreciate some help on authenticating this Prada bag. I have the receipt from the seller. The bag was purchased in 2013. Everything about the bag looks fine, but I'm not expert..there is one place that makes me a bit in doubt is the little black sewing line on the side of the bag under the golden button (see the second last picture). Hope I can get some help on checking authentication.



After sufficiently alienating both Prada authenticators via the private messaging system, I'd suggest you procure the services of a paid authentication service.  I believe I can speak for MissFiggy as well as myself that we will enact our options to ignore any post we deem for any reason we deem.


----------



## Sunshinedk

Do you have any information about paid authentication services?


----------



## missfiggy

Sunshinedk said:


> Do you have any information about paid authentication services?



Suggest you use your own time to research this topic.


----------



## LovePrada123

Hello,
I found this bag on eBay, would appreciate your help on authenticating it. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Holiday Size Executive Double Zip Tote Bag, Nero (Black)
Listing number: Can't find it...
Seller ID: alohasoapfactory
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Prada-...873811?hash=item211f3ae393:g:l9YAAOSwn7JYCAux


----------



## missfiggy

LovePrada123 said:


> Hello,
> I found this bag on eBay, would appreciate your help on authenticating it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Holiday Size Executive Double Zip Tote Bag, Nero (Black)
> Listing number: Can't find it...
> Seller ID: alohasoapfactory
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-Prada-...873811?hash=item211f3ae393:g:l9YAAOSwn7JYCAux



Photos are not detailed enough, particularly of the logo on the front of the bag (not close up enough), but I would  also like to see both sides of all the cards as well as the brand name *UNDER* the zipper head. * NOT THE PRADA MILANO EMBOSSED ON THE ZIP PULL TAB*.  Under the part of the zip where the teeth mesh, there should be a brand name stamped.  I really need to see that too.


----------



## LovePrada123

Thank you, Missfiggy. I asked for more close up photos from the seller, sorry about if the quality is not super...these are the ones I received. Cards photo will be sent later...


----------



## Lindseys19

Authenticate Prada bag please!

Hello! This is my first post so let me know if it's not in the right place! I'm selling some designer bags for my boss on eBay and I got a message about this Prada asking if the d-rings have Prada engraved on them. They do not as far as I can see. I read one authentication guide that said all hardware should have Prada engraved on it but haven't seen any close up pics of d-rings with engraving. The feet are not engraved as well.  I've taken the listing down for nownuntol I get an authentication. Let me know what you think!

Pictures attached, no listing info as I've currently taken it down.


----------



## Lindseys19

More pics!



Lindseys19 said:


> Authenticate Prada bag please!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lindseys19 said:


> Authenticate Prada bag please!
> 
> Hello! This is my first post so let me know if it's not in the right place!* I'm selling some designer bags for my boss on eBay* and I got a message about this Prada asking if the d-rings have Prada engraved on them. They do not as far as I can see. I read one authentication guide that said all hardware should have Prada engraved on it but haven't seen any close up pics of d-rings with engraving. The feet are not engraved as well.  I've taken the listing down for nownuntol I get an authentication. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Pictures attached, no listing info as I've currently taken it down.




*We do not authenticate for sellers.  *


----------



## Lindseys19

Prada Psycho said:


> *We do not authenticate for sellers.  *



Well that's a shame im trying to do the right thing here.


----------



## Bratty1919

Lindseys19 said:


> Well that's a shame im trying to do the right thing here.



Um, the RIGHT thing to do would be to engage one of several paid authentication services, rather than griping about the fact that a FREE service isn't provided toward your monetary profit!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Um, the RIGHT thing to do would be to engage one of several paid authentication services, rather than griping about the fact that a FREE service isn't provided toward your monetary profit!


 Not to mention that the authenticators here are doing this on a strictly volunteer basis.  We don't get one red cent for our services.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Not to mention that the authenticators here are doing this on a strictly volunteer basis.  We don't get one red cent for our services.



That's partially my point too  (PS - I am trying to come back for vintage Prada if needed?)


----------



## missfiggy

LovePrada123 said:


> Thank you, Missfiggy. I asked for more close up photos from the seller, sorry about if the quality is not super...these are the ones I received. Cards photo will be sent later...
> 
> View attachment 3585984
> View attachment 3585985
> View attachment 3585986
> View attachment 3585987
> View attachment 3585988



You DO know that you can't have more than 1 id on this forum.......don't you?????


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> That's partially my point too  (PS - I am trying to come back for vintage Prada if needed?)



Nice to see you again Bratty....missed you.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Nice to see you again Bratty....missed you.


----------



## LovePrada123

i honestly do NOT know, it has been a long time that my old account was created, i do not know all the rules, but I read post no.1, and trying to do the right thing here.


----------



## allthingsbag

Hello ladies,
I just bought this bag and I would like some help in authenticating it please. This is my first purchase of a high end bag like Prada. Unfortunately I do not know the name of the style. I was really drawn to the glitter like material. The seller said the original retail price was $2,500 and that is it a limited edition kind of bag. The tag inside kind of made me concerned since it is a little blotchy where it says MADE IN ITALY but maybe it is because of the material?? If someone could please help me, I would greatly appreciate it. I tried to take as many close up pics as I could.


----------



## allthingsbag

I could only upload 10 photos and I am not sure if those will suffice. Pls let me know if I need to show more photos, thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

allthingsbag said:


> I could only upload 10 photos and I am not sure if those will suffice. Pls let me know if I need to show more photos, thanks



Could you upload the listing's link & other info as per Post #1?


----------



## allthingsbag

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you upload the listing's link & other info as per Post #1?


Hi,
Thank you for your reply  I bought it from a person that was selling it on her facebook, she used it before and decided to sell it. She did not post the name of the design, just that it is a Prada bag. I can provide more pics if you need them because the bag is with me already, since I bought it. I can post what she put on her description if that helps, but just the leather type and that it is two toned. Should I screenshot the post? She normally sells through her facebook and several people have bought items from her as well.


----------



## tilda111

Hello 

I found this Prada bag at eBay. Can somebody help me to find out if this bag is authentic or Fake??
Material: Leather 
colour: dark brown
size: little


----------



## Lindseys19

Bratty1919 said:


> Um, the RIGHT thing to do would be to engage one of several paid authentication services, rather than griping about the fact that a FREE service isn't provided toward your monetary profit!



That is what I'm doing, this place just seemed like a good place to start to get an opinion. I might be a "seller"but only because of special circumstances... my boss gave me some bags to sell, I got a question about authenticity and I'm trying to answer it... I'm not trying to intentionally sell fake bags to people so I don't get where all the sass is coming from. I thought this forum was to help people and rules are rules fine I went somewhere else but you ladies shouldn't be so catty with people you don't even know when they're just trying to seek some help. Doesn't seem very ladylike to me. Have a lovely day!


----------



## tilda111

Lindseys19 said:


> That is what I'm doing, this place just seemed like a good place to start to get an opinion. I might be a "seller"but only because of special circumstances... my boss gave me some bags to sell, I got a question about authenticity and I'm trying to answer it... I'm not trying to intentionally sell fake bags to people so I don't get where all the sass is coming from. I thought this forum was to help people and rules are rules fine I went somewhere else but you ladies shouldn't be so catty with people you don't even know when they're just trying to seek some help. Doesn't seem very ladylike to me. Have a lovely day!


Thanks... I just would like to get some opinions about the bag. I bought it already


----------



## Prada Psycho

tilda111 said:


> Hello
> 
> I found this Prada bag at eBay. Can somebody help me to find out if this bag is authentic or Fake??
> Material: Leather
> colour: dark brown
> size: little


Not with just one photo. See page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## tilda111

Ok - I thought, I've posted 6 photos (


----------



## Jenniferanbui

Hey, I would pretty appreciate any help on this one: 

Item Name: Prada Leather Tote
Listing number: 3517163 (Reference Number)
Seller ID: FASHION (http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-4306605.shtml)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-tote-prada-3517163.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

tilda111 said:


> Ok - I thought, I've posted 6 photos (


Looks fine.  You got lucky with that leather lining. They don't do much of that these days.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jenniferanbui said:


> Hey, I would pretty appreciate any help on this one:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Tote
> Listing number: 3517163 (Reference Number)
> Seller ID: FASHION (http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-4306605.shtml)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-leather-tote-prada-3517163.shtml
> Comments:


Pictures are the pits, but it looks fake from what can be seen.


----------



## Jenniferanbui

Prada Psycho said:


> Pictures are the pits, but it looks fake from what can be seen.


A another too good to be true, thank you so much for looking into it !


----------



## missfiggy

allthingsbag said:


> Hello ladies,
> I just bought this bag and I would like some help in authenticating it please. This is my first purchase of a high end bag like Prada. Unfortunately I do not know the name of the style. I was really drawn to the glitter like material. The seller said the original retail price was $2,500 and that is it a limited edition kind of bag. The tag inside kind of made me concerned since it is a little blotchy where it says MADE IN ITALY but maybe it is because of the material?? If someone could please help me, I would greatly appreciate it. I tried to take as many close up pics as I could.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587178
> View attachment 3587179
> View attachment 3587182
> View attachment 3587184
> View attachment 3587185
> View attachment 3587188
> View attachment 3587190
> View attachment 3587192
> View attachment 3587195
> View attachment 3587214



It's authentic. Enjoy!!!


----------



## maxeline

Item name Prada  bag REDUCED BRAND NEW full Package RRP 670 puns  Tote Cross Body.
Seller ID : morriany (35)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-bag...323274?hash=item2a7a0d5fca:g:7F0AAOSwcUBYRFTK
This bag will just be one for me - but if it is a fake i don't want to give so much money for it. So please will you look at it and tell me if it is okay to bay.
I hope my link is working.


----------



## allthingsbag

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!!!


Yaay! Thank u so much for ur reply  Take care!


----------



## erdeva

Hi there, 
I would appreciate any advice! Is this authentic?
Thanks!!


----------



## handbag_holic

Hey ladies! The authenticator in the Miu Miu forum has been the last time logged in the end of Dec and there is no activity in the forum.
That´s why I decided to post my authentification request here. 

Working Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...2-original-miu-miu-handtasche-mit-staubbeutel


----------



## Prada Psycho

handbag_holic said:


> Hey ladies! The authenticator in the Miu Miu forum has been the last time logged in the end of Dec and there is no activity in the forum.
> That´s why I decided to post my authentification request here.
> 
> Working Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...2-original-miu-miu-handtasche-mit-staubbeutel
> View attachment 3588169
> View attachment 3588170


This is the Prada subforum. We don't do Miu Miu.


----------



## purplemogambo

Hi there!

I'm completely new and just signed up for this! So thank you so much for helping!
I have these two boots that I was gifted seven years ago. I think they're at least 9-10 years old. I'm pretty sure they're not fakes, because of the family that gifted them to me, but I could be surprised.
I've tried over the years to find out what they are, but always failed. So I hope you can help me!
The name/type, possible original retail price, and year released would be lovely if you can help me with that!
Thanks again, in advance!
Boots Imgur album:
http://imgur.com/a/voGXQ


----------



## tilda111

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.  You got lucky with that leather lining. They don't do much of that these days.



Thank you so much for your answer - you are totaly right, the leather is soft and really special.


----------



## sarahuang0610

Item: Saffiano Lux Small Double-Zip Tote
Listing Number: 0416640909113
Seller: Neiman Marcus Last Call (seller claimed where she bought it from)
Link: Dont have the link any more (Here attached an official website: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...835&Ntt=saffiano+double-zip&N=0&bmUID=lDWbNtR) 
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

sarahuang0610 said:


> Item: Saffiano Lux Small Double-Zip Tote
> Listing Number: 0416640909113
> Seller: Neiman Marcus Last Call (seller claimed where she bought it from)
> Link: Dont have the link any more (Here attached an official website: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446773962&R=8051760939453&P_name=Prada&sid=159FAE9B4835&Ntt=saffiano+double-zip&N=0&bmUID=lDWbNtR)
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thanks in advance!



PLEASE.....read post #1 and supply the required and NECESSARY photos.  WE MUST HAVE AS MUCH DETAIL AS POSSIBLE!!!!!


----------



## caramel1536

Item Name: PRADA-Handbag-Saffiano-Leather Black tote bag
Listing number: 122336073291
Seller ID: lottiebonfigli-0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...e11a793&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=291994546156
Comments: Thanks for all your help!


----------



## missfiggy

caramel1536 said:


> Item Name: PRADA-Handbag-Saffiano-Leather Black tote bag
> Listing number: 122336073291
> Seller ID: lottiebonfigli-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-Handbag-Saffiano-Leather-Black-tote-bag/122336073291?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20131003132420&meid=a69783d19a2848b3a554d38d4e11a793&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=291994546156
> Comments: Thanks for all your help!



PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE...read post #1.  If the necessary photos are not in the listing you need to request them from the seller.  I couldn't authenticate a housebrick from the limited photos supplied on this listing.

People PLEASE APPLY SOME COMMONSENSE TO YOUR REQUESTS.  If we can't see fine details we can't help you.


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate thanks

item  Authentic Prada Saffiano Tote Medium Handbag Bn2274 Cammeo Everything Included!
link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...356735?hash=item41bd277fff:g:a~gAAOSwo4pYT-ZN
seller:   moonsunnnie


----------



## maxeline

maxeline said:


> Item name Prada  bag REDUCED BRAND NEW full Package RRP 670 puns  Tote Cross Body.
> Seller ID : morriany (35)
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-bag...323274?hash=item2a7a0d5fca:g:7F0AAOSwcUBYRFTK
> This bag will just be one for me - but if it is a fake i don't want to give so much money for it. So please will you look at it and tell me if it is okay to bay.
> I hope my link is working.



Hi - i will  be very  harpy if you will look at this Prada bag on EBay.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> please authenticate thanks
> 
> item  Authentic Prada Saffiano Tote Medium Handbag Bn2274 Cammeo Everything Included!
> link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...356735?hash=item41bd277fff:g:a~gAAOSwo4pYT-ZN
> seller:   moonsunnnie



Something not quite right with this one.  I'll pm you.


----------



## missfiggy

maxeline said:


> Hi - i will  be very  harpy if you will look at this Prada bag on EBay.



Not familiar with this style but I see nothing to make me think it is not authentic.


----------



## maxeline

Thank you missfiggy. I an very happy and i Think i Will give alle the money for it. I think price god when it is NOT a fake.


----------



## Jelena1987

Hello,

Please i Need your help, can you please Look if this wallet Are Original  im really Not sure. I can cry becouse i Pay a lot.... and the wallet Are so damaget.


----------



## Jelena1987

More Fotos


----------



## clevercat

Item name: Prada Leather Handbag
Listing number: 332110183932
Seller ID: stanmanfran
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Leather-Handbag-/332110183932?hash=item4d534f3dfc:g:wjoAAOSwUKxYkd6m

I'd be really grateful for your thoughts on this one. I had a similar style a few years ago and stupidly, I sold it. 
Thanks so much for your help with this


----------



## poopsie

Jelena1987 said:


> View attachment 3593783
> View attachment 3593783
> View attachment 3593784
> View attachment 3593783
> View attachment 3593784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please i Need your help, can you please Look if this wallet Are Original  im really Not sure. I can cry becouse i Pay a lot.... and the wallet Are so damaget.




Ordinarily I don't respond to those who only join for free authentications, and while I don't know about the wallet, I will tell you that the card does not go with that wallet.


----------



## missfiggy

clevercat said:


> Item name: Prada Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 332110183932
> Seller ID: stanmanfran
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Leather-Handbag-/332110183932?hash=item4d534f3dfc:g:wjoAAOSwUKxYkd6m
> 
> I'd be really grateful for your thoughts on this one. I had a similar style a few years ago and stupidly, I sold it.
> Thanks so much for your help with this



Sheeeesh the photos are WOEFUL!!!!!  I think it's authentic though.


----------



## missfiggy

Jelena1987 said:


> More Fotos



First thing to do is ask the seller if they have the correct card for this wallet.  I really can't be sure of the wallet's authenticity just from these photos, but the card is definitely not for this wallet.


----------



## clevercat

missfiggy said:


> Sheeeesh the photos are WOEFUL!!!!!  I think it's authentic though.


Thank you, @missfiggy!


----------



## Gin85

Hi there,
Would kindly love some help authenticating this bag.  I purchased it pre-owned from therealreal.com.  It doesn't have the dust bag, cards, or the leather lock case.  I noticed the studs on the bottom were tarnished and don't say Prada.  The only similar studs I've seen are on bags posted for sale on Yoogi's closet and Fashionpile.  Thanks so much.
Item Name: Prado Saffiano Baulleto Bag
Listing number: PRA120360
Seller ID: therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/prada-saffiano-bauletto-bag-16

Comments:
Additional pictures included.


----------



## missfiggy

Gin85 said:


> Hi there,
> Would kindly love some help authenticating this bag.  I purchased it pre-owned from therealreal.com.  It doesn't have the dust bag, cards, or the leather lock case.  I noticed the studs on the bottom were tarnished and don't say Prada.  The only similar studs I've seen are on bags posted for sale on Yoogi's closet and Fashionpile.  Thanks so much.
> Item Name: Prado Saffiano Baulleto Bag
> Listing number: PRA120360
> Seller ID: therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/prada-saffiano-bauletto-bag-16
> 
> Comments:
> Additional pictures included.




It's an oldie...early 2000s maybe.  But it looks authentic.


----------



## anteaterquaker

missfiggy said:


> Something not quite right with this one.  I'll pm you.


Thank you so much 
You have sharp eyes 
Thank you for all your help
I think Prada is the most fake on eBay sadly


----------



## oftensleepy

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Vernice Double Zip Tote Nero Black
Listing number: (on the website it's item number) 153907
Seller ID:  Fashionphile 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-vernice-double-zip-tote-nero-black-153907
Comments: First time purchasing a luxury purse, not sure how to spot a fake. Thank you!


----------



## Beautifullily

Hello all.Apologies if I may a mistake as I am completely new to this! I have bought a Prada bag from Depop app and I'm hoping you can help me authenticate!

Item: Prada Saffiano Nero - Medium


----------



## missfiggy

Beautifullily said:


> Hello all.Apologies if I may a mistake as I am completely new to this! I have bought a Prada bag from Depop app and I'm hoping you can help me authenticate!
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Nero - Medium



Very, very bad fake.


----------



## missfiggy

oftensleepy said:


> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Vernice Double Zip Tote Nero Black
> Listing number: (on the website it's item number) 153907
> Seller ID:  Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-vernice-double-zip-tote-nero-black-153907
> Comments: First time purchasing a luxury purse, not sure how to spot a fake. Thank you!



Fashionphile is usually fairly safe to buy from, however this particular one I am not too sure about.  I'd really have to see it and handle it in real life.


----------



## Julie T

Hi, I would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this for me. I have already bought the items- two separate purses; there is a two week return period from this eBay seller. I don't think posting the actual listing is needed considering I already bought the item. The seller is savingswear4u on eBay. I have taken pictures considering the pictures on the eBay site seems more like stock photos. I have verified that the brand zipper is one of the brands that Prada uses. There is a white tag in the interior pocket with 3 digits. Would like some deeper insight if possible. I appreciate any and all responses. 

1.) Item Name:
- Prada BT0706 - Nero Tessuto + Saffiano Nylon Shoulder Messenger Bag
- Prada 1M1290 - Nero Saffiano Metal Chain Bag
2.) Listing # - Not Applicable/ Reached out to seller directly as to buy two items for discounted price
3.) Seller Name - savingswear4u
4.) Link- Not Applicable- See #2 above.

Pictures I have taken myself:













More photos can be taken if necessary. Thank you so very much!!!! I apologize that the photos are out of order as they did not go in the order that I uploaded it. If this is too confusing, I would be more than happy to make two separate posts but if one is not authentic, I can easily assume that both aren't.


----------



## missfiggy

Julie T said:


> Hi, I would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this for me. I have already bought the items- two separate purses; there is a two week return period from this eBay seller. I don't think posting the actual listing is needed considering I already bought the item. The seller is savingswear4u on eBay. I have taken pictures considering the pictures on the eBay site seems more like stock photos. I have verified that the brand zipper is one of the brands that Prada uses. There is a white tag in the interior pocket with 3 digits. Would like some deeper insight if possible. I appreciate any and all responses.
> 
> 1.) Item Name:
> - Prada BT0706 - Nero Tessuto + Saffiano Nylon Shoulder Messenger Bag
> - Prada 1M1290 - Nero Saffiano Metal Chain Bag
> 2.) Listing # - Not Applicable/ Reached out to seller directly as to buy two items for discounted price
> 3.) Seller Name - savingswear4u
> 4.) Link- Not Applicable- See #2 above.
> 
> Pictures I have taken myself:
> 
> View attachment 3597260
> View attachment 3597261
> View attachment 3597262
> View attachment 3597263
> View attachment 3597264
> View attachment 3597265
> View attachment 3597266
> View attachment 3597267
> View attachment 3597268
> View attachment 3597269
> 
> 
> More photos can be taken if necessary. Thank you so very much!!!! I apologize that the photos are out of order as they did not go in the order that I uploaded it. If this is too confusing, I would be more than happy to make two separate posts but if one is not authentic, I can easily assume that both aren't.



Both items are hideous fakes.


----------



## Scott32

Hello everyone!
My friend bought some Prada handbag in Russian local store. But I have never seen model like this. Is it original?
Sorry, I can't provide a better pictures. She would be angry, if she will find out that I'm trying to authenticate the bag


----------



## jjkitty

Hello,

Would someone please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir double bag on eBay?

Item: Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
Listing Number:272521420463
Seller: hellenmar-2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-Pr...420463?hash=item3f738adeaf:g:oKcAAOSw9GhYebZf

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Gin85

missfiggy said:


> It's an oldie...early 2000s maybe.  But it looks authentic.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

Scott32 said:


> Hello everyone!
> My friend bought some Prada handbag in Russian local store. But I have never seen model like this. Is it original?
> Sorry, I can't provide a better pictures. She would be angry, if she will find out that I'm trying to authenticate the bag
> View attachment 3597651
> 
> View attachment 3597652
> 
> View attachment 3597653



I doubt that it is authentic, but unless you provide the photos I need, at the sizes and quality set out in post #1, I cannot be of any more help.


----------



## missfiggy

jjkitty said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would someone please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir double bag on eBay?
> 
> Item: Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
> Listing Number:272521420463
> Seller: hellenmar-2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-Pr...420463?hash=item3f738adeaf:g:oKcAAOSw9GhYebZf
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Sorry, I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## erdeva

I was wondering if a lovely lady could authenticate this.
It's not from eBay so I can't fill in all the details. 
I now have it in my possession and purchased it from a forum.

Item Name: unsure
Listing number: no number
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:

the leather is super soft and buttery and very good quality, so I can't help but think it is real.
I have put up as many pictures as I could take.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jjkitty

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, I'm not convinced that this is authentic.



Thank you missfiggy!  The color is so pretty! Such a shame!


----------



## missfiggy

erdeva said:


> I was wondering if a lovely lady could authenticate this.
> It's not from eBay so I can't fill in all the details.
> I now have it in my possession and purchased it from a forum.
> 
> Item Name: unsure
> Listing number: no number
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> the leather is super soft and buttery and very good quality, so I can't help but think it is real.
> I have put up as many pictures as I could take.
> Thank you so much in advance!



Post #1 tells you the photos we need - yours are not large or detailed enough and we also need a pic of the whole bag as well.


----------



## erdeva

missfiggy said:


> Post #1 tells you the photos we need - yours are not large or detailed enough and we also need a pic of the whole bag as well.



Sorry about that - I thought I had a picture of the whole bag on there. 

I have uploaded larger images. I wasn't given the cards unfortunately. I think I have uploaded high res images of everything else. 
I noticed today that the ink actually transfers onto clothing. Is this typical of a prada bag (I've only ever had the saffiano wallets)??


----------



## erdeva

sorry here are some more since they wouldn't attach to the other post.


----------



## erdeva

close up of the leather which appears to have some wear and tear.


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item Name: Prada Back Pack
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Umizumi
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-backpack-88480357/
Comments: Photos taken by me


----------



## missfiggy

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Prada Back Pack
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Umizumi
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-backpack-88480357/
> Comments: Photos taken by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599558
> View attachment 3599559
> View attachment 3599560
> View attachment 3599561
> View attachment 3599562
> View attachment 3599563
> View attachment 3599564
> View attachment 3599565



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

erdeva said:


> sorry here are some more since they wouldn't attach to the other post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598867





erdeva said:


> close up of the leather which appears to have some wear and tear.



Looks authentic.  Looks like it might be a Cervo Lux finish on the leather which means that the worn patches will get progressively worse until the bag looks really aged and ratty.  Unfortunately there is no cure for this.


----------



## blessedXYZ

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


THANK YOU!!! =)


----------



## VivianBloom

Hi!
Any help on this would be very appreciated. I bought as authentic but comparing the card with one of my own which I bought in a store a few things seem off. The bag is clearly old so I don't know if this could be down to it being vintage. there is no marking on the back of the inner zipper. In the image of the two cards mine is the more bright white one. The colour is distinctively different, as is the R, ink and the font, and the logo is less detailed. The envelopes also seem to be a slightly different colour. There is a small white tag stating 21 inside but I maxed out the pictures! Thank you so much.


----------



## erdeva

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Looks like it might be a Cervo Lux finish on the leather which means that the worn patches will get progressively worse until the bag looks really aged and ratty.  Unfortunately there is no cure for this.



Thank you so much. It was a bargain ... its a shame about the leather


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi, I recently purchased my first Prada bag at a local consignment store that sells designer items. I have purchased authentic bags from them before, but I felt unsure about this one once I saw that this bag has two small white number tags with different numbers in the inside pocket.  Can someone please let me know if it is indeed authentic or not? Please let me know if you require any more photos. Thank you in advance for your help. 
Prada Vitello Daino leather Hobo bag, colour Sughero.


----------



## Jaidybug

More pics


----------



## Lichtgestalt

Item name: Prada Nylon Laptop Bag
Listing number: 3571806
Seller ID: Chiara
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.de/h...a/schwarz-business-tasche-prada-3571806.shtml
Comments: Just bought this beauty.
Price is too good to be true, I think. Unfortunately, the pics aren't that good and the inside is missing completely. 
Appreciate your help!


----------



## missfiggy

VivianBloom said:


> Hi!
> Any help on this would be very appreciated. I bought as authentic but comparing the card with one of my own which I bought in a store a few things seem off. The bag is clearly old so I don't know if this could be down to it being vintage. there is no marking on the back of the inner zipper. In the image of the two cards mine is the more bright white one. The colour is distinctively different, as is the R, ink and the font, and the logo is less detailed. The envelopes also seem to be a slightly different colour. There is a small white tag stating 21 inside but I maxed out the pictures! Thank you so much.



The bag is fake and so are the cards.


----------



## missfiggy

Jaidybug said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600366
> View attachment 3600368
> View attachment 3600369
> View attachment 3600370
> View attachment 3600371



Unfortunately your pics are too small to be of any use.


----------



## missfiggy

Lichtgestalt said:


> Item name: Prada Nylon Laptop Bag
> Listing number: 3571806
> Seller ID: Chiara
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.de/h...a/schwarz-business-tasche-prada-3571806.shtml
> Comments: Just bought this beauty.
> Price is too good to be true, I think. Unfortunately, the pics aren't that good and the inside is missing completely.
> Appreciate your help!



The pics are absolutely useless for authentication - typical of the vestaire collective.  Post the required photos here when you receive the bag.


----------



## Jaidybug

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately your pics are too small to be of any use.



I apologize, I will try to post them again larger. Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Jaidybug




----------



## missfiggy

Jaidybug said:


> View attachment 3600864
> View attachment 3600865
> View attachment 3600866
> View attachment 3600867
> View attachment 3600869
> View attachment 3600870
> View attachment 3600871



Looks authentic.


----------



## Jaidybug

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



That's great! Thank you so much!!![emoji3]


----------



## vsky

Hi Missfiggy, could you please help to authenticate this Prada bag? It's not from eBay. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!

Name: PRADA Bauletto Soft Calf Nero
Model: BN1903


----------



## vsky

More pics below.


----------



## sandrine24

Hello to the lovely ladies

I wish to purchase this Prada  Struzzo bag its from a private seller , the seller seems a nice person but I just need to confirm if it's Authentic before I buy any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sandrine24




----------



## Prada Psycho

sandrine24 said:


> View attachment 3601679
> View attachment 3601680
> View attachment 3601681
> View attachment 3601683
> View attachment 3601684


Looks pretty fishy to me, even with so few photos.


----------



## sandrine24

Thank you Prada Psycho you think I should give this a miss ???


----------



## VivianBloom

missfiggy said:


> The bag is fake and so are the cards.



Thank you! Are you able to give any detail about what's wrong on the bag?


----------



## missfiggy

vsky said:


> More pics below.
> 
> View attachment 3601095
> View attachment 3601096
> View attachment 3601097
> View attachment 3601098
> View attachment 3601099



Something not right about this black bag.  Also...why 2 different sets of cards???


----------



## missfiggy

VivianBloom said:


> Thank you! Are you able to give any detail about what's wrong on the bag?



No.


----------



## vsky

missfiggy said:


> Something not right about this black bag.  Also...why 2 different sets of cards???


Sorry, there was some confusion on the cards. The photo below is the correct card for the bag, with a photo of the receipt too. With these two additional photos, do you still feel that the bag is not authentic? Thanks for your help on this!


----------



## caaren2506

Hi Authenticator,
Can u please help me to authenticate this bag?
Name: Prada Saffiano patent leather double zip
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/252758038432 
seller: chernadi

I asked her for a picture of the logo, here's attached.




Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

caaren2506 said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> Can u please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Name: Prada Saffiano patent leather double zip
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/252758038432
> seller: chernadi
> 
> I asked her for a picture of the logo, here's attached.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603860
> 
> Thank you!



13 posts and all with authentication requests.  Sorry but to me it looks like you might be running a business.  We prefer to authenticate for those who take an active part in other threads and forums.


----------



## caaren2506

missfiggy said:


> 13 posts and all with authentication requests.  Sorry but to me it looks like you might be running a business.  We prefer to authenticate for those who take an active part in other threads and forums.



So sorry, I didn't know that you need to be active to get an authentication.
And no I'm not running a buy and sell business. I got scammed with fake bag before that's why i need to be more careful if i wanna buy a bag. Thanks anyway


----------



## acupcakekiss

Hello all,

I haven't been on this site in a while and I was hoping you'd be able to help me authenticate this bag. Reviews of the site are mixed so I'm really concerned. 

Let me know!
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inigo1984

xx not qualified to offer authenticity advice


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi there, Was wondering if someone could authenticate this Prada grommet backpack? Thank you in advance.
Item Name: Prada Grommet Black Backpack
Listing number: 302208783119
Seller ID: kar61br
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-G...783119?hash=item465d0c130f:g:og8AAOSw2xRYjPkf


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Prada Authenticators,

I think I am getting into Prada now! I purchased my first Prada handbag 4 months ago and now adding a wallet! Hehehe! I have just purchased my first Prada wallet (second hand)  and I would greatly appreciate if you could help authenticate it.

*Item Name:*Prada Saffiano Black Leather Ladies Wallet _(as per listing)_
*Listing number:*122336089534
*Seller ID:* kallinik
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122336089534
*Comments: * The Product code is 1M1133. I have been wanting this particular style wallet for quite some time as I like my cards to be slotted in horizontal. The leather is actually quite worn around the bottom edges of the wallet and I can see that its been heavily used as the leather has soften up quite a bit and the button closure to the front flap and also to the main compartment is very loose and worn. Attached are photos which I have taken of the wallet. Please let me know if you require any more additional photos, I found a heat-stamped number inside the wallet so took a picture of it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

here's a few more photos! 








Thanks in advance!


----------



## acupcakekiss

Sorry, I didn't follow the layout. 

Name: Prada Satchel (It's what's posted) 
Item on Tradesy: 20674021
Seller: dana k
Link: https://item2.tradesy.com/images/prada-satchel-pewter-20675021-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960










Thanks!


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning, I have recently purchased and received this bag. All looks OK to me, but I normally buy Vitello Daino and this is my first Madras.

Please let me know if you need additional views.
Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

vsky said:


> Sorry, there was some confusion on the cards. The photo below is the correct card for the bag, with a photo of the receipt too. With these two additional photos, do you still feel that the bag is not authentic? Thanks for your help on this!
> 
> View attachment 3603227
> 
> View attachment 3603228



The model I'm familiar with has a different lining, however, knowing Prada's propensity for tweaking seasonally, I think that this is probably authentic.  Nothing glaringly obvious to raise any alarm.


----------



## missfiggy

caaren2506 said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> Can u please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Name: Prada Saffiano patent leather double zip
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/252758038432
> seller: chernadi
> 
> I asked her for a picture of the logo, here's attached.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603860
> 
> Thank you!



I think it looks ok.


----------



## missfiggy

acupcakekiss said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I haven't been on this site in a while and I was hoping you'd be able to help me authenticate this bag. Reviews of the site are mixed so I'm really concerned.
> 
> Let me know!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-pewter-20675021/?ajs_uid=7626736&ajs_event=Email Link Clicked&ajs_prop_campaign_name=message_alert_img_new&utm_source=sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Photos are rubbish - they really need to be larger and much more detailed.


----------



## missfiggy

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi there, Was wondering if someone could authenticate this Prada grommet backpack? Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: Prada Grommet Black Backpack
> Listing number: 302208783119
> Seller ID: kar61br
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-G...783119?hash=item465d0c130f:g:og8AAOSw2xRYjPkf



Photos are too small to be able to see any details.


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Prada Authenticators,
> 
> I think I am getting into Prada now! I purchased my first Prada handbag 4 months ago and now adding a wallet! Hehehe! I have just purchased my first Prada wallet (second hand)  and I would greatly appreciate if you could help authenticate it.
> 
> *Item Name:*Prada Saffiano Black Leather Ladies Wallet _(as per listing)_
> *Listing number:*122336089534
> *Seller ID:* kallinik
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/122336089534
> *Comments: * The Product code is 1M1133. I have been wanting this particular style wallet for quite some time as I like my cards to be slotted in horizontal. The leather is actually quite worn around the bottom edges of the wallet and I can see that its been heavily used as the leather has soften up quite a bit and the button closure to the front flap and also to the main compartment is very loose and worn. Attached are photos which I have taken of the wallet. Please let me know if you require any more additional photos, I found a heat-stamped number inside the wallet so took a picture of it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3604198
> 
> View attachment 3604199
> 
> View attachment 3604200
> 
> View attachment 3604201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604203
> 
> View attachment 3604204
> 
> View attachment 3604205
> 
> View attachment 3604206
> 
> View attachment 3604207



It's old and very worn, I hope you didn't pay too much for it.  Looks authentic though.


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, I have recently purchased and received this bag. All looks OK to me, but I normally buy Vitello Daino and this is my first Madras.
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional views.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3604334
> View attachment 3604335
> View attachment 3604336
> View attachment 3604337
> View attachment 3604340
> View attachment 3604342
> View attachment 3604343
> View attachment 3604345
> View attachment 3604347
> View attachment 3604348




OH YUM YUM!!!!!!  I so love these Madras styles.  Authentic - enjoy!!!!


----------



## andie75

Hello Authenticators! 

Could you please help me verify the authenticity of this Prada Bag? 
I bought it from an acquaintance who said that she bought the bag in Italy.
I just want to make sure it is authentic since I'm going to give the bag to my mom as a gift. 
Thank you!  
Item Name: PRADA VIT. DAINO 1BG970 COBALTO  
Listing number: N/A (I BOUGHT IT FROM A RIEND.)
Seller ID: 
Link: I have posted the detailed pictures below.
Comments: 





View attachment 3605068
View attachment 3605070


----------



## andie75

Sorry for flooding with pictures. 
Here is the inside detail of the bag. Please inform me if you need any more photos.
Thank you very much! I would really appreciate your help! 
Item Name: PRADA VIT. DAINO 1BG970 COBALTO 
Listing number: N/A (I BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND.)
Seller ID: 
Link: I have posted the detailed pictures below.


----------



## missfiggy

andie75 said:


> Sorry for flooding with pictures.
> Here is the inside detail of the bag. Please inform me if you need any more photos.
> Thank you very much! I would really appreciate your help!
> Item Name: PRADA VIT. DAINO 1BG970 COBALTO
> Listing number: N/A (I BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND.)
> Seller ID:
> Link: I have posted the detailed pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605118
> View attachment 3605119
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605113
> View attachment 3605121
> View attachment 3605122
> 
> View attachment 3605123



Authentic and beautiful.  Lucky Mum!!


----------



## andie75

missfiggy said:


> Authentic and beautiful.  Lucky Mum!!



Thank you so much missfiggy! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## vsky

missfiggy said:


> The model I'm familiar with has a different lining, however, knowing Prada's propensity for tweaking seasonally, I think that this is probably authentic.  Nothing glaringly obvious to raise any alarm.


Thanks for your help missfiggy, really appreciate it!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> It's old and very worn, I hope you didn't pay too much for it.  Looks authentic though.


Hi missfiggy, thank you for you reply. its much appreciated.
Glad to hear that in your opinion that you believe its authentic.
 I paid AUD$220.00 (approx USD$170) for it. I wasn't willing to go over $200 (approx USD$150), but she wouldn't accept any lower. Hopefully its worth it. 
Yes, it is quite worn, I agree.


----------



## inigo1984

Xx rude


----------



## oakrunfarm

missfiggy said:


> OH YUM YUM!!!!!!  I so love these Madras styles.  Authentic - enjoy!!!!



Thank you so much, Miss Figgy!

I got it at THE most amazing price (less than $500 US) and I was holding my breath in anticipation until it came. I was so afraid I was going to get a phone call that there had been some mistake... When I took it out of the box and saw how beautiful it was - siiiiiiiigh. The workmanship is just divine and it is so unique...

It has been my best Prada score yet!


----------



## RBV

Hi! Could uou pls. Help me authenticate thus prada two way bag. I bought it at ebay philippines. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Prada two way bag
Seller: ebay


----------



## missfiggy

RBV said:


> Hi! Could uou pls. Help me authenticate thus prada two way bag. I bought it at ebay philippines. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Prada two way bag
> Seller: ebay



It's fake - sorry.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Prada Authenticators,

Would you kindly assist in authenticating this Prada bag please. Thank you in advance.
*
Item Name:*PRADA TESSUTO NYLON & LEATHER HANDBAG IN OCEAN BLUE
*Listing Number:*182453727578
*Seller ID: *mariol90maria
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182453727578


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning, Miss Figgy,

I had posted the Ebay link to this bag a few weeks ago after I had won and paid for but not yet gotten it, and you had asked for more pics after I received it.
Could you let me know if all looks OK to you?

Thank you very much!









​


----------



## katmun

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. This is on China preloved market. 

Item name: Prada BR4965
Link: https://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=543047665869&toSite=main


----------



## Bawaaart

Please authenticate this

Item Name: *Prada Double Bag Saffiano black leather with two-tone handle red/black*
Listing number: 122359805702
Seller ID:chico2009natalya 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Doubl...805702?hash=item1c7d367706:g:dhEAAOSwt5hYeiBO
Comments:


----------



## Birkin Babe

Good day, was wondering if any Prada experts here could identify whether this is a copy or the real deal? Thank you in advance.
Item name: Prada Tessuto Grommet Backpack
Listing number: 172495519172
Seller ID: joshua031008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Prada-T...519172?hash=item282988bdc4:g:eYoAAOSwNnRYg1bs


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Happy Saturday! When you get a moment, can you help me authenticate this Prada? Thank you 

Item Name: Prada Handbag
Listing number: 172533509981
Seller ID: prlrvn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172533509981?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: not sure what the name of the bag is called, sorry  Seller didn't say.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bawaaart said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Double Bag Saffiano black leather with two-tone handle red/black*
> Listing number: 122359805702
> Seller ID:chico2009natalya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Doubl...805702?hash=item1c7d367706:g:dhEAAOSwt5hYeiBO
> Comments:


Total crap.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Birkin Babe said:


> Good day, was wondering if any Prada experts here could identify whether this is a copy or the real deal? Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Prada Tessuto Grommet Backpack
> Listing number: 172495519172
> Seller ID: joshua031008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Prada-T...519172?hash=item282988bdc4:g:eYoAAOSwNnRYg1bs


Not enough detailed photos to make a call.


----------



## Prada Psycho

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Happy Saturday! When you get a moment, can you help me authenticate this Prada? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Prada Handbag
> Listing number: 172533509981
> Seller ID: prlrvn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172533509981?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: not sure what the name of the bag is called, sorry  Seller didn't say.


Did you buy it? It's sold and INSANELY fake.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy it? It's sold and INSANELY fake.



yes


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Floral Print Zip Around Wallet Nero Black
Listing number: 148489
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-floral-print-zip-around-wallet-nero-black-148489
Comments: Hey all I can post more when it comes in.  I just want to make sure I didn't buy a fake.  They have a good return policy though.   

Let me know if you need anything more and thank you!


----------



## oakrunfarm

alwayscoffee89 said:


> yes


I had this happen to me once, and I contacted the seller before they had a chance to send it to me, and they refunded my money straight away.


----------



## Bratty1919

oakrunfarm said:


> I had this happen to me once, and I contacted the seller before they had a chance to send it to me, and they refunded my money straight away.



That's why we ask that you authenticate BEFORE purchase. Tecnically you're still required to pay for it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Floral Print Zip Around Wallet Nero Black
> Listing number: 148489
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-floral-print-zip-around-wallet-nero-black-148489
> Comments: Hey all I can post more when it comes in.  I just want to make sure I didn't buy a fake.  They have a good return policy though.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything more and thank you!


I'd like to see the cards after you get the wallet before I comment.


----------



## alwayscoffee89

oakrunfarm said:


> I had this happen to me once, and I contacted the seller before they had a chance to send it to me, and they refunded my money straight away.



She was nice about it and refunded my money back right away. She said it was real though. But maybe because she was embarrassed


----------



## Prada Psycho

alwayscoffee89 said:


> She was nice about it and refunded my money back right away. She said it was real though. But maybe because she was embarrassed


Can't be too embarrassed: she relisted it....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-handbag-/172541763745?


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't be too embarrassed: she relisted it....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-handbag-/172541763745?



Wow! Haha hmmm yea, she asked me who authenticated because she wanted to see what made them think it was fake. Because "it wasn't". It's sad she relisted it though, someone is going to buy it thinking it is real.


----------



## Prada Psycho

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Wow! Haha hmmm yea, she asked me who authenticated because she wanted to see what made them think it was fake. Because "it wasn't". It's sad she relisted it though, someone is going to buy it thinking it is real.


No worries: eBay took the listing down.


----------



## joycelim

Item name: Prada Cahier Bag
Listing number: 
Seller ID: No Seller ID is available
Link: No link is available
I received this item from an online seller. She normally purchase bags from Italy and ship it to other countries.
I have bought many bags from her before and had no problem.
But when i received this prada bag, i am not very sure. Please help me to authenticate it.

Thanks very much. if you need any more pictures do let me know


----------



## joycelim

joycelim said:


> Hi,
> I received this item from an online seller. She normally purchase bags from Italy and ship it to other countries.
> I have bought many bags from her before and had no problem.
> But when i received this prada bag, i am not very sure. Please help me to authenticate it.
> 
> Thanks very much. if you need any more pictures do let me know


more pictures, as 10 pictures are allowed


----------



## Prada Psycho

joycelim said:


> more pictures, as 10 pictures are allowed


I'm not familiar with these bags and haven't seen one in person yet. That said, there are some things about it that just don't look right.  It doesn't pass my "Would I buy it?" test because the answer would be a resounding NO.


----------



## joycelim

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not familiar with these bags and haven't seen one in person yet. That said, there are some things about it that just don't look right.  It doesn't pass my "Would I buy it?" test because the answer would be a resounding NO.


OMG. it seems i was ripped off. 
thanks so much for your time and i will proceed to get a refund. Hopefully i can still get it as i just bought it less than a week ago.


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning, ladies!
Could one of you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
It seems OK except for one thing that is bothering me about the handles.
Thank you very much!


----------



## goyardshige

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. Thankyou


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see the cards after you get the wallet before I comment.


Will do!  Just got the shipping notification today!


----------



## gunamich

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this prada sunglasses? Thanks.


----------



## Bawaaart

Hello Please authenticate

Item Name:122370020181
*New Prada Saffiano Cuir Gray/Beige Leather Tote Shoulder Bag*
listing number:
Seller ID:chico2009natalya 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Prada-S...020181?hash=item1c7dd25355:g:89YAAOSwr~lYsCoR


----------



## juliemou0

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux/Galleria in Cammeo
Listing number: 3488941
Seller ID: Tamara (France)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/pink-leather-handbag-prada-3488941.shtml
Comments: Just bought this and would like to ensure its authenticity, in case I want to cancel the order


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

I must be Prada crazy.  I can trust Bag Borrow or Steal generally?

I just bought this bag: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=89357


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bawaaart said:


> Hello Please authenticate
> 
> Item Name:122370020181
> *New Prada Saffiano Cuir Gray/Beige Leather Tote Shoulder Bag*
> listing number:
> Seller ID:chico2009natalya
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Prada-S...020181?hash=item1c7dd25355:g:89YAAOSwr~lYsCoR


I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

juliemou0 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux/Galleria in Cammeo
> Listing number: 3488941
> Seller ID: Tamara (France)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/pink-leather-handbag-prada-3488941.shtml
> Comments: Just bought this and would like to ensure its authenticity, in case I want to cancel the order


Inadequate photos.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

* em Name: *Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Black Handbag _(as per title of listing)_
*Listing number:* 262857169458
*Seller ID*: cfur6689
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262857169458
*Comments*: I have just purchased this Saffiano Lux Tote and it would be greatly appreciated if you could help authenticate it. I have taken as many photos as possible. Please let me know if you require anything else to assist with authentication. Many thanks for your kind assistance. Thanks very much.


----------



## oakrunfarm

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, Miss Figgy,
> 
> I had posted the Ebay link to this bag a few weeks ago after I had won and paid for but not yet gotten it, and you had asked for more pics after I received it.
> Could you let me know if all looks OK to you?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 3607298
> View attachment 3607299
> View attachment 3607300
> View attachment 3607301
> View attachment 3607302
> View attachment 3607303
> View attachment 3607304
> View attachment 3607305
> View attachment 3607309
> View attachment 3607310​



Good morning,
Could one of you lovely ladies take a look and let me know what you think?
Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

gunamich said:


> Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this prada sunglasses? Thanks.



This thread is for purses.


----------



## Jeanneger

Hi everyone!  

Just wondering if this Prada BN1336 Tessuto Bag is authentic? I was worried because the pull of the zipper is leather unlike most of the Tessuto Bags I see which are made of metal. And, upon seeing the authenticity card it doesn't show the location and date of purchase. Thank you.


----------



## aberrier

Item Name: Prada Vitello Leather Daino Moon 2 Bag Nero Black w/Authenticity Card
Listing number:  
222416690403
Seller ID:  gto421guy
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222416690403?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  The seller's Mom passed away so he is selling the bag.  I don't think he understands some of myquestions so I hope someone here can authenticate this for me.  I don't want to seem disrespectful either to the family.


----------



## Bratty1919

aberrier said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Leather Daino Moon 2 Bag Nero Black w/Authenticity Card
> Listing number:
> 222416690403
> Seller ID:  gto421guy
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222416690403?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  The seller's Mom passed away so he is selling the bag.  I don't think he understands some of myquestions so I hope someone here can authenticate this for me.  I don't want to seem disrespectful either to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618169
> View attachment 3618172
> View attachment 3618173
> View attachment 3618174
> View attachment 3618175
> View attachment 3618176
> View attachment 3618177
> View attachment 3618178
> View attachment 3618179
> View attachment 3618180
> View attachment 3618169
> View attachment 3618172
> View attachment 3618173
> View attachment 3618174
> View attachment 3618175
> View attachment 3618176
> View attachment 3618177
> View attachment 3618178
> View attachment 3618179
> View attachment 3618180
> View attachment 3618169
> View attachment 3618172
> View attachment 3618173




So fake!


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Will do!  Just got the shipping notification today!



Here are the cards for the wallet.


----------



## floe8888

Item name : Prada bn 1336 Tessuto Gaufre Nero
Seller : Private seller

Hi!  Would like to have some help in authenticating this bag.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## floe8888

Item name : Prada bn 1336 Tessuto Gaufre Nero
Seller : Private seller

Hi! Would like to have some help in authenticating this bag. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bratty1919

floe8888 said:


> Item name : Prada bn 1336 Tessuto Gaufre Nero
> Seller : Private seller
> 
> Hi! Would like to have some help in authenticating this bag. Any help would be much appreciated.



These pictures are terribly blurry!


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear authenticators, I would be most grateful if someone could please authenticate this bag for me. I know the cards are fake but is the bag real? Huge thanks.

Item Name: Prada Nero Handbag
Listing number: 272571618578
Seller ID: jay_jay7791-1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Nero-Handbag-/272571618578?hash=item3f7688d512:g:2CsAAOSwdGFYtJPK
Comments: the cards are definitely faked but could the bag be real and just someone trying to be clever with faked cards? Many thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

floe8888 said:


> Item name : Prada bn 1336 Tessuto Gaufre Nero
> Seller : Private seller
> 
> Hi! Would like to have some help in authenticating this bag. Any help would be much appreciated.


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

BelleLondon said:


> Dear authenticators, I would be most grateful if someone could please authenticate this bag for me. I know the cards are fake but is the bag real? Huge thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nero Handbag
> Listing number: 272571618578
> Seller ID: jay_jay7791-1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Nero-Handbag-/272571618578?hash=item3f7688d512:g:2CsAAOSwdGFYtJPK
> Comments: the cards are definitely faked but could the bag be real and just someone trying to be clever with faked cards? Many thanks


Fake cards, fake bag.


----------



## BelleLondon

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake cards, fake bag.


Thank you so much! Have a great rest of the week xx


----------



## oakrunfarm

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, Miss Figgy,
> 
> I had posted the Ebay link to this bag a few weeks ago after I had won and paid for but not yet gotten it, and you had asked for more pics after I received it.
> Could you let me know if all looks OK to you?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 3607298
> View attachment 3607299
> View attachment 3607300
> View attachment 3607301
> View attachment 3607302
> View attachment 3607303
> View attachment 3607304
> View attachment 3607305
> View attachment 3607309
> View attachment 3607310​



Good morning,
My request accidentally got skipped over.
Could someone please take a look and let me know on this bag?
Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, Miss Figgy,
> 
> I had posted the Ebay link to this bag a few weeks ago after I had won and paid for but not yet gotten it, and you had asked for more pics after I received it.
> Could you let me know if all looks OK to you?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 3607298
> View attachment 3607299
> View attachment 3607300
> View attachment 3607301
> View attachment 3607302
> View attachment 3607303
> View attachment 3607304
> View attachment 3607305
> View attachment 3607309
> View attachment 3607310​





oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning,
> My request accidentally got skipped over.
> Could someone please take a look and let me know on this bag?
> Thanks!


Need to see more photos of the lining.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Would like your help on this one. 

Item name : Prada Calf Glace Twin Pocket 
Seller : Private seller

Are there Prada bags made with suede lining? Only had the usual one so I wouldn't know.


----------



## samantha567

Hey guys! I have been following this thread for a while because I am looking to purchase my first PRADA!! But I need some help 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-crossbody-bag-prada-3609376.shtml

Do you guys think this is real? I love it and I am looking to buy it but I have lost trust in these sort of sites. Any help would be great! Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> View attachment 3620721
> View attachment 3620721
> View attachment 3620724
> View attachment 3620726
> View attachment 3620727
> View attachment 3620721
> View attachment 3620724
> View attachment 3620721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Would like your help on this one.
> 
> Item name : Prada Calf Glace Twin Pocket
> Seller : Private seller
> 
> Are there Prada bags made with suede lining? Only had the usual one so I wouldn't know.


Yes, there have been suede lined/synthetic suede lined Prada bags.  See if you can get a pic of the Made In [wherever] ribbon tag.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes, there have been suede lined/synthetic suede lined Prada bags.  See if you can get a pic of the Made In [wherever] ribbon tag.



There is none. Just the white one with the number and a letter on the opposite side.


----------



## blkdon

Any help with this one would be GREATLY appreciated.    I am concerned about the tarnished to bottom feet and latch on front of bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> There is none. Just the white one with the number and a letter on the opposite side.


They're really hard to find. Usually stitched into the seams of the lining of the main compartment. Sometimes the seams inside the zippered inside pocket.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> Any help with this one would be GREATLY appreciated.    I am concerned about the tarnished to bottom feet and latch on front of bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621642
> View attachment 3621643
> View attachment 3621644
> View attachment 3621645
> View attachment 3621646


I'd like to see more pics of the lining, but for now it looks OK.  I don't think that's tarnish. It looks like the gold finish has rubbed off.  Typical of Prada's quality (or lack thereof) these days.


----------



## oakrunfarm

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> Could one of you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> It seems OK except for one thing that is bothering me about the handles.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613116
> View attachment 3613117
> View attachment 3613118
> View attachment 3613119
> View attachment 3613120
> View attachment 3613121
> View attachment 3613122
> View attachment 3613123
> View attachment 3613124
> View attachment 3613125



Hello,

My request accidentally got skipped.

Could someone take a look at this for me?

Please let me know if you need more pics.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more pics of the lining, but for now it looks OK.  I don't think that's tarnish. It looks like the gold finish has rubbed off.  Typical of Prada's quality (or lack thereof) these days.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> View attachment 3622269
> View attachment 3622270


Just to help me be 100% sure, can you get a close up of a section of the lining without flash?


----------



## blkdon

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more pics of the lining, but for now it looks OK.  I don't think that's tarnish. It looks like the gold finish has rubbed off.  Typical of Prada's quality (or lack thereof) these days.


----------



## Prada Psycho

blkdon said:


> View attachment 3622412


Thanks for the additional pics.  I think it's fine.  Love the color.  Inchiostro has always been one of my favorite Prada colors.  Mostly neutral, but not a snooze fest like black and dark brown.


----------



## blkdon

blkdon said:


> View attachment 3622269
> View attachment 3622270


Thanks so much for


Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks for the additional pics.  I think it's fine.  Love the color.  Inchiostro has always been one of my favorite Prada colors.  Mostly neutral, but not a snooze fest like black and dark brown.


Thanks so much for looking at it... yes it's quite bright, a beautiful bag.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## AnneC

Hi, I've just bought a Prada backpack
. Would you please help to authentic this bag? 
Ebay product id : 252749704251
Web:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRA...taly-05A846-/252749704251?txnId=2010030549015
Thank you.


----------



## oakrunfarm

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello,
> 
> My request accidentally got skipped.
> 
> Could someone take a look at this for me?
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pics.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Hello,

I somehow got overlooked again on this. 
I have this and one other request that I need to get more pics of the lining on - this one is a black Vitello Daino and one is blue (the one I need more pics on).
They both came from Ebay and sold by two different overseas sellers, so I need to make sure they are OK so I don't have to file a PayPal claim.
If someone could take a look at this one, I would be most appreciative. (I will try and get lining pics of the Cobalto one today.)
Thank you!


----------



## RueMonge

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I somehow got overlooked again on this.
> I have this and one other request that I need to get more pics of the lining on - this one is a black Vitello Daino and one is blue (the one I need more pics on).
> They both came from Ebay and sold by two different overseas sellers, so I need to make sure they are OK so I don't have to file a PayPal claim.
> If someone could take a look at this one, I would be most appreciative. (I will try and get lining pics of the Cobalto one today.)
> Thank you!



Sometimes you will get no response if the authenticators are not familiar with a particular bag.


----------



## poopsie

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I somehow got overlooked again on this.
> I have this and one other request that I need to get more pics of the lining on - this one is a black Vitello Daino and one is blue (the one I need more pics on).
> They both came from Ebay and sold by two different overseas sellers, so I need to make sure they are OK so I don't have to file a PayPal claim.
> If someone could take a look at this one, I would be most appreciative. (I will try and get lining pics of the Cobalto one today.)
> Thank you!


Three pages of posts nearly all asking for free authentication.
You can always use a paid service like Authenticate 4U


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Here are the cards for the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3618280
> View attachment 3618281



I returned the wallet.  The print didn't wow me when it showed up.  I looking for a different wallet now I like the zip up ones.  Less likely I lose something.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> I returned the wallet.  The print didn't wow me when it showed up.  I am looking for a different wallet now I like the zip up ones.  Less likely I lose something.


----------



## Prada Psycho

AnneC said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Prada backpack
> . Would you please help to authentic this bag?
> Ebay product id : 252749704251
> Web:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRA...taly-05A846-/252749704251?txnId=2010030549015
> Thank you.


When you receive the bag, post your own photos with proper details.  Can't authenticate from the listing photos.


----------



## saba

I bought this Prada from saks off fifth in Toronto and got a decent deal on it ($3199 Canadian) Anywho I found this bag a bit big for me and since I prefer something with a zipper I decided to sell it on eBay (35% discount almost) and it sold. Two weeks later I get a message from the buyer saying she believes the bag isn't authentic. I sent her my receipt and credit card charge screen shot. But she said she got it authenticated from a website called ****************** and they've told her it's fake, I agreed for a refund and im stressed and broken hearted right now. However I've read reviews of the website and some people have doubts about them. Long story short for my personal satisfaction I want the bag authenticated here before it ether goes in the garbage or goes in the back of my closet or basement!!!! Please help me. I really trust ladies here. Rant over!


----------



## AnneC

Prada Psycho said:


> When you receive the bag, post your own photos with proper details.  Can't authenticate from the listing photos.


Alright. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BelleLondon

saba said:


> I bought this Prada from saks off fifth in Toronto and got a decent deal on it ($3199 Canadian) Anywho I found this bag a bit big for me and since I prefer something with a zipper I decided to sell it on eBay (35% discount almost) and it sold. Two weeks later I get a message from the buyer saying she believes the bag isn't authentic. I sent her my receipt and credit card charge screen shot. But she said she got it authenticated from a website called ****************** and they've told her it's fake, I agreed for a refund and im stressed and broken hearted right now. However I've read reviews of the website and some people have doubts about them. Long story short for my personal satisfaction I want the bag authenticated here before it ether goes in the garbage or goes in the back of my closet or basement!!!! Please help me. I really trust ladies here. Rant over!


Dear Saba,
What a horrible thing to happen to you. I would suggest taking the bag to your nearest Prada store and seeing whether they can authenticate it for free. Surely if they can link the receipts to your account, they can track the bag sold to you? I really hope so.
All the very best and I hope you get good news from the lovely authenticators here. x


----------



## AmandaPolich

Can you please authenticate this?  Ebay makes me nervous and also says they have 9 available ?!?  Thank you!
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Cuir Nero
Listing number: 172518799592
Seller ID: bags2impress 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172518799592?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## poopsie

saba said:


> I bought this Prada from saks off fifth in Toronto and got a decent deal on it ($3199 Canadian) Anywho I found this bag a bit big for me and since I prefer something with a zipper I decided to sell it on eBay (35% discount almost) and it sold. Two weeks later I get a message from the buyer saying she believes the bag isn't authentic. I sent her my receipt and credit card charge screen shot. But she said she got it authenticated from a website called ****************** and they've told her it's fake, I agreed for a refund and im stressed and broken hearted right now. However I've read reviews of the website and some people have doubts about them. Long story short for my personal satisfaction I want the bag authenticated here before it ether goes in the garbage or goes in the back of my closet or basement!!!! Please help me. I really trust ladies here. Rant over!



Buying from a department store is no guarantee of authenticity. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-seller-richgirlscollection-loukpeach.943212/
That woman (who was an active member here on tPF, btw) returned huge quantities of fake bags to retailers and they were put right back into circulation. She most definitely isn't the first or the only one to do this. She just did it on a massive scale...................there is going to be fallout for years from her scams.
It is a good idea to always get a bag authenticated. Unfortunately she used AF which has one of the worst reps. I would definitely get another opinion....either from this thread or A4U.
If it does turn out to be fake you should be able to return it and get your money back. If it is authentic relist it with a mention that you have a paid authentication


----------



## poopsie

BelleLondon said:


> Dear Saba,
> What a horrible thing to happen to you. I would suggest taking the bag to your nearest Prada store and seeing whether they can authenticate it for free. Surely if they can link the receipts to your account, they can track the bag sold to you? I really hope so.
> All the very best and I hope you get good news from the lovely authenticators here. x



No Prada boutique I have ever been in will authenticate a bag. Especially one from another party......which Off Fifth would be in this case. Even if they did give a verbal opinion it would carry no weight in this situation. The best thing would be to get a paid authentication in writing. Nothing against the authenticators here, but tPF opinions are not accepted in disputes.


----------



## gleeday

Good morning, dear experts!  Please, help me authenticate this bag. Thank you \


----------



## oakrunfarm

poopsie said:


> Three pages of posts nearly all asking for free authentication.
> You can always use a paid service like Authenticate 4U



I am very sorry that I may have come across the wrong way. I have been a member for more than four years, I try to always use the right format, always be courteous and thankful when someone helps me? (I was posting pics in response to Miss Figgy's request for them for after I got the blue bag.)
I purchase bags for myself 2-3 times a year and only ask for help then and only when I am seriously planning to purchase.
I have tried several times to contribute to other threads, but it tells me I don't have the ability to post on those threads?
Maybe you can help me do that because I don't understand what I am doing incorrectly to not be able to post other than on this one...
Thank you - I value this resource and don't want to be viewed as abusing it.


----------



## BelleLondon

poopsie said:


> No Prada boutique I have ever been in will authenticate a bag. Especially one from another party......which Off Fifth would be in this case. Even if they did give a verbal opinion it would carry no weight in this situation. The best thing would be to get a paid authentication in writing. Nothing against the authenticators here, but tPF opinions are not accepted in disputes.


I'm very much aware that Prada stores don't authenticate bags but the stores can facilitate free authentication with their head office especially in these sort of circumstances where there are receipts and proof of purchase. Here in London, they send it to Italy which can take 4 to 6 weeks. I'm sure they will have similar policies in the States. The only thing to bear in mind is that if the bag is fake, they may destroy rather than return.


----------



## saba

BelleLondon said:


> Dear Saba,
> What a horrible thing to happen to you. I would suggest taking the bag to your nearest Prada store and seeing whether they can authenticate it for free. Surely if they can link the receipts to your account, they can track the bag sold to you? I really hope so.
> All the very best and I hope you get good news from the lovely authenticators here. x



Hi belle,
I took the pics of the bag to the Prada store and the lady working there (teressa) at the Prada Holt Renfrew Yorkdale location told me the bag seems authentic but the card doesn't show it's the one with red lining which is confusing. 
Also shouldn't stores like saks be now allowed to sell designer goods if they are accepting returns without authenticating them. I also went to the saks off fifth location with my receipt and bag and they've refused to acknowledge that they sold me a fake bag. The manager said it's been 3 months and you've sold the bag to eBay and got a return and at this point we have no guarantee you are bringing the same bag back or your buyer even sent you the same bag and he knows me. But he says there's nothing they can do. I was in tears. I'm still crying while typing this.
I can't believe I lost $3600 just like that. I have no faith in these stores except if ur buying from the actual retail brand store! 
And for anyone buying in the future my advice is plzzz take lots of pictures of the bag in the store and ask them to put it on hold for you for a day or two, get the bag authenticated and then pay! 
I'm just so upset right now. What a horrible start to my 2017! 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## saba

poopsie said:


> Buying from a department store is no guarantee of authenticity. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-seller-richgirlscollection-loukpeach.943212/
> That woman (who was an active member here on tPF, btw) returned huge quantities of fake bags to retailers and they were put right back into circulation. She most definitely isn't the first or the only one to do this. She just did it on a massive scale...................there is going to be fallout for years from her scams.
> It is a good idea to always get a bag authenticated. Unfortunately she used AF which has one of the worst reps. I would definitely get another opinion....either from this thread or A4U.
> If it does turn out to be fake you should be able to return it and get your money back. If it is authentic relist it with a mention that you have a paid authentication


Hi poopsie,
I'm not a very active member here so I've been living under a rock, I occasionally get a bag on my birthday or anniversary and before buying or something I just get it authenticated here at the forum. But this story made me sooooooooo angry you've no idea. I can't believe people are sooo selfish! Never for once did she even think of the innocent victims who would end up at the purchasing end of her returned fake bags! 
I'm infuriated but I'm in Canada, not sure if her bags travelled here or maybe they did. 
I plan on going back to saks and I've been trying to reach my husband all day to see what he suggests. Maybe a letter from my lawyer to the store would shake them a bit? I donno. 
Or maybe the bag is authentic all along and the ****************** people have made a mistake like their reputation suggests online. I really hope that's the case. If anyone can remotely authenticate the bag, I'll buy them ice cream and I'll be forever grateful! 
Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

saba said:


> I bought this Prada from saks off fifth in Toronto and got a decent deal on it ($3199 Canadian) Anywho I found this bag a bit big for me and since I prefer something with a zipper I decided to sell it on eBay (35% discount almost) and it sold. Two weeks later I get a message from the buyer saying she believes the bag isn't authentic. I sent her my receipt and credit card charge screen shot. But she said she got it authenticated from a website called ****************** and they've told her it's fake, I agreed for a refund and im stressed and broken hearted right now. However I've read reviews of the website and some people have doubts about them. Long story short for my personal satisfaction I want the bag authenticated here before it ether goes in the garbage or goes in the back of my closet or basement!!!! Please help me. I really trust ladies here. Rant over!



I'm just catching up on the conversation about this bag. This bag is insanely difficult to authenticate with photos.  That said, I'm definitely seeing some concerning details.   This combo is also one of the most counterfeited color combos of this bag I've seen so far. By the way, Prada sales associates are not trained to authenticate bags.  Their job is to sell bags.  It takes a true professional that knows the minutia of the Super Fake bags to determine authenticity.

Your best option is to pack it up, send it to Prada in Milan and let them tell you what they think.  It won't be cheap, but neither was this bag.


----------



## saba

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm just catching up on the conversation about this bag. This bag is insanely difficult to authenticate with photos.  That said, I'm definitely seeing some concerning details.   This combo is also one of the most counterfeited color combos of this bag I've seen so far. By the way, Prada sales associates are not trained to authenticate bags.  Their job is to sell bags.  It takes a true professional that knows the minutia of the Super Fake bags to determine authenticity.
> 
> Your best option is to pack it up, send it to Prada in Milan and let them tell you what they think.  It won't be cheap, but neither was this bag.


If it's not real, they'll destroy it!!!! I know I'm cramping thisbthtead but I don't know how to post anywhere else!


----------



## poopsie

saba said:


> If it's not real, they'll destroy it!!!! I know I'm cramping thisbthtead but I don't know how to post anywhere else!





Are you positive that they would destroy it? If it _is_  fake they would be destroying/tampering with evidence of a crime. Since you bought it from an authorized Prada merchant (Saks) you should be allowed to return it for a refund if it is in fact determined to be fake.
I am pretty sure that Saks was one of the merchants that Loukpeach defrauded. The fake bags that she returned could easily turn up anywhere throughout the Saks network.
How did the manager at your Saks know that the bag was sold and returned on Ebay?
Saks can't definitively prove that they _didn't_ sell you a fake and I am sure that there are plenty of people in their corporate that are fully aware of the extent of the Loukpeach scam. They wouldn't want word of that being widely disseminated and should therefore be motivated to deal with the fallout on a case by case basis.


----------



## saba

poopsie said:


> Are you positive that they would destroy it? If it _is_  fake they would be destroying/tampering with evidence of a crime. Since you bought it from an authorized Prada merchant (Saks) you should be allowed to return it for a refund if it is in fact determined to be fake.
> I am pretty sure that Saks was one of the merchants that Loukpeach defrauded. The fake bags that she returned could easily turn up anywhere throughout the Saks network.
> How did the manager at your Saks know that the bag was sold and returned on Ebay?
> Saks can't definitively prove that they _didn't_ sell you a fake and I am sure that there are plenty of people in their corporate that are fully aware of the extent of the Loukpeach scam. They wouldn't want word of that being widely disseminated and should therefore be motivated to deal with the fallout on a case by case basis.


Hi poopsie, 
I thought they'd take it back but me and my big mouth. I told the manager the entire story of how I sold it and then the buyer said it's fake and she got it evaluated from this website called ****************** and then I got it seperately authenticated and hen they said the same thing, although they knew my email and telephone on both transactions. 
Anyways he's told me it's not the stores responsibility and the burden of proof (by law I believe) lies on me that they sold me a fake bag. I'm gonn go back again and get intouch wth their head office. This isn't fair. Especially since a crime like this happened and they knew about it and still have those models on their sales floor. 
As for sending the bag to Prada, it makes sense, but only in the case where saks takes responsibility that this is the same bag. Right now they've told me "all our bags are authentic designer bags and we do not carry replicas since it's illegal" so they're not even accepting their fault. I'm gonna lawyer up, for the sake of principle if for nothing else.


----------



## BelleLondon

saba said:


> Hi belle,
> I took the pics of the bag to the Prada store and the lady working there (teressa) at the Prada Holt Renfrew Yorkdale location told me the bag seems authentic but the card doesn't show it's the one with red lining which is confusing.
> Also shouldn't stores like saks be now allowed to sell designer goods if they are accepting returns without authenticating them. I also went to the saks off fifth location with my receipt and bag and they've refused to acknowledge that they sold me a fake bag. The manager said it's been 3 months and you've sold the bag to eBay and got a return and at this point we have no guarantee you are bringing the same bag back or your buyer even sent you the same bag and he knows me. But he says there's nothing they can do. I was in tears. I'm still crying while typing this.
> I can't believe I lost $3600 just like that. I have no faith in these stores except if ur buying from the actual retail brand store!
> And for anyone buying in the future my advice is plzzz take lots of pictures of the bag in the store and ask them to put it on hold for you for a day or two, get the bag authenticated and then pay!
> I'm just so upset right now. What a horrible start to my 2017!
> Thank you ladies!


Sending you big hugs. I'm totally gutted for you. 

Maybe try Prada without telling them the buyer had access to the bag. By the way, it's free for Prada to send to Italy for authentication, given you have your receipt. That's the policy here in London and I believe it's the same everywhere. You should also ask them to guarantee that they will return the bag if it's not authentic using what Poopsie said about saying that it will be used in evidence in a civil and possibly criminal suit. In which case, a letter headed legal letter will help to show you are serious. At the end of the day, both Prada and SAKS have a reputation to uphold and you should at least get a replacement bag out of all of this.

So sorry for the stress you're going through. 

More hugs xxxx


----------



## cinderella0087

Could someone please assist in authenticating this Prada pouch? It was purchased from ThredUp and the link is below but there are only two photos on their site per item. ‍♀️

Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-prada-green-makeup-bag/22683312 















Apologies for my bandaid... tore my fingernail at work today! 

Please let me know if there's anything else you need. Thank you!! Appreciate all your help!


----------



## AnneC

Prada Psycho said:


> When you receive the bag, post your own photos with proper details.  Can't authenticate from the listing photos.



I had received the bag, here are some pictures from me. Hope they can help. Thank you.

Item Name: Authentic PRADA MILANO Backpack Bag Nylon Leather Black Made In Italy 05A846
Listing number: 252749704251
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749704251?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:ME


----------



## Prada Psycho

AnneC said:


> I had received the bag, here are some pictures from me. Hope they can help. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA MILANO Backpack Bag Nylon Leather Black Made In Italy 05A846
> Listing number: 252749704251
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749704251?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:ME
> View attachment 3627606
> 
> View attachment 3627607
> View attachment 3627609
> View attachment 3627610
> View attachment 3627611
> View attachment 3627612
> View attachment 3627613


Pull the lining out of the bag and take several close ups of a few areas as well as one or two larger chunks of the lining.


----------



## PERLUCCIA

Sera Lady, 
Could you autenticate this saffiano bag
Thank you in advance
Item name: galliera bag
Item number:  112329589322
Seller: bramby2657
Id: http://m.ebay.it/itm/Prada-bag-aute...%3Ab4e433e315a0a5eb32dcfb8cfffcd367%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## AnneC

Prada Psycho said:


> Pull the lining out of the bag and take several close ups of a few areas as well as one or two larger chunks of the lining.


the first pic without flash, 2nd pic got flash
I'll accept whatever comments you come out with this bag. It's tough to authenticate purses.
Really love this backpack style.


----------



## Prada Psycho

AnneC said:


> the first pic without flash, 2nd pic got flash
> I'll accept whatever comments you come out with this bag. It's tough to authenticate purses.
> Really love this backpack style.
> View attachment 3629005
> View attachment 3629006
> View attachment 3629007
> View attachment 3629008
> View attachment 3629009


Thanks for the photos. Just what I needed. I believe you've been lucky and actually gotten your hands on an authentic black nylon Prada backpack. Not an easy thing to do.  It's an older model, maybe from the mid-late 90's, but I'm not 100% sure on that.  It has all the earmarks of that time frame.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks for the photos. Just what I needed. I believe you've been lucky and actually gotten your hands on an authentic black nylon Prada backpack. Not an easy thing to do.  It's an older model, maybe from the mid-late 90's, but I'm not 100% sure on that.  It has all the earmarks of that time frame.



Got your message


----------



## Bratty1919

AnneC said:


> the first pic without flash, 2nd pic got flash
> I'll accept whatever comments you come out with this bag. It's tough to authenticate purses.
> Really love this backpack style.
> View attachment 3629005
> View attachment 3629006
> View attachment 3629007
> View attachment 3629008
> View attachment 3629009




This is older but fine


----------



## AnneC

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks for the photos. Just what I needed. I believe you've been lucky and actually gotten your hands on an authentic black nylon Prada backpack. Not an easy thing to do.  It's an older model, maybe from the mid-late 90's, but I'm not 100% sure on that.  It has all the earmarks of that time frame.


Thank you very much. Today is my first going out with this bag. I just want to tell, i smell PRADA! if you said that it is fake, i will doubt my nose. Lol. Thanks again!


----------



## AnneC

Bratty1919 said:


> This is older but fine


Ya, Bratty, i don't mind it's older compares with fake. The bag's smell is not strong, but it's belong to Prada.


----------



## Traced

Hi,
Has anyone had any issues with reebonz?? I bought a Prada bag from there for my birthday, but I am very uncertain of its authenticity. First of all, it's made in Spain - I thought they all said made in Italy?? And secondly, I wasn't sure if the 'R' in Prada looked right. Would someone mind looking at my photos and letting me know what you think?? It's my first Prada so I have no idea! Thanks in advance  and please let me know if you need more photos etc.. there was a limit. Cheers for your time!!


----------



## Traced

More photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

Traced said:


> More photos


Need better photos of the lining. Yours are either too dark or too much flash.  Read post one, page one of this thread.  
Also, Prada is made everywhere now, rarely Italy and that "R" business is meaningless.


----------



## Traced

Prada Psycho said:


> Need better photos of the lining. Yours are either too dark or too much flash.  Read post one, page one of this thread.
> Also, Prada is made everywhere now, rarely Italy and that "R" business is meaningless.



Sorry - was taken at night. Hope these are better. First w natural light, second w flash. Thanks again!


----------



## anairam1980

Can you authenticate this for me please?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3631901
View attachment 3631902


----------



## HeddaAa

Can someone please help me to authenticate my Prada purse? I am selling it, but lost my receipt, so i want my buyer to be sure that it is real  
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux 
Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=89680991&fks=89680991


----------



## Cyndee

Item Name:  Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
Seller: Tempt Brands
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: new never carried, claims to be an authorized reseller of some sort
Comments: Have some concerns about authenticity. Can provide more pics if needed.

Thanks! XO


----------



## Mist1971

Hi, can anyone see this for me.
I apologize for repeating the request (corrected in English, added a few photos from the seller), maybe this will help.
Prada-Brown-Suede-Leather-Lobster-Clasp-East-West-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag
Seller luxury.garage.sale
EBay item number: 371863371525
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/371863371525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you in advance


----------



## escstlu

Can anyone tell me if these are real? Seems strange to have this bag on sale when it's just been released?
http://www.jomashop.com/prada-1bd039n00-2emx-f0002.html


----------



## zippy14u

Hoping someone can help identify with Prada. Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyndee said:


> Item Name:  Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
> Seller: Tempt Brands
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: new never carried, claims to be an authorized reseller of some sort
> Comments: Have some concerns about authenticity. Can provide more pics if needed.
> 
> Thanks! XO
> 
> View attachment 3632742
> View attachment 3632743
> View attachment 3632744
> View attachment 3632745
> View attachment 3632746
> View attachment 3632747
> View attachment 3632748
> View attachment 3632749
> View attachment 3632750
> View attachment 3632751


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

zippy14u said:


> Hoping someone can help identify with Prada. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633334
> View attachment 3633335
> View attachment 3633336
> View attachment 3633337
> View attachment 3633338
> View attachment 3633340
> View attachment 3633341
> View attachment 3633342
> View attachment 3633344


Looks OK by the photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anairam1980 said:


> Can you authenticate this for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631901
> View attachment 3631902


Better photos of lining needed to be sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Traced said:


> Sorry - was taken at night. Hope these are better. First w natural light, second w flash. Thanks again!


I think it's authentic.  I will never say 100% unless it's an obvious fake.


----------



## anairam1980

Prada Psycho said:


> Better photos of lining needed to be sure.



Thank you Prada Psycho! I requested and the seller told me it was sold for someone else. That and the very, very low price (under $50), I will take as a clue that it was not an original. The sad part is that it was from someone from my extended friends circle who claimed she bought it from a boutique. Still, I wanted to make sure that my growing knowledge about Prada will help me in further opportunities.
Thank you for you help.
It really is appreciated.


----------



## Cyndee

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.



Thanks Prada Psycho!  XO


----------



## Mist1971

del


----------



## heartyshei

Jeanneger said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wondering if this Prada BN1336 Tessuto Bag is authentic? I was worried because the pull of the zipper is leather unlike most of the Tessuto Bags I see which are made of metal. And, upon seeing the authenticity card it doesn't show the location and date of purchase. Thank you.




Hi. I have the same bag. Did you get a reply? Is it authentic?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Double Zip Tote _(Name as per listing)_
*Listing number:* 222440138582
*Seller ID:* rrrosie2 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222440138582
*Comments: *Dear Prada Authenticators, 
Would you kindly assist in reviewing this Prada bag. The seller has stated the shoulder strap and authenticity cards are missing. Am uncertain if its geniune and the starting price is seriously quite low. Some of the photos arent best of quality and I can ask the seller to provide better photos if required. Thanks in advance for your help. Appreciate it.


----------



## heartyshei

Hello. Please kindly help me if this bag is authentic.
Item Name: Prada Gaufre BN1336 
Listing number:
Seller ID: 
Link: https://carousell.com/p/prada-auth-bn1336-83720927/
Comments: Zipper is Lampo.
Thank you so much.


----------



## misspink001

AmandaPolich said:


> Can you please authenticate this?  Ebay makes me nervous and also says they have 9 available ?!?  Thank you!
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Cuir Nero
> Listing number: 172518799592
> Seller ID: bags2impress
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172518799592?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi Amanda,
Did you get the bag? I also was wondering if the bags this person was selling were real as I was eyeing a Prada Double Cuir in blue.


----------



## hellenmar

I have the same topic. I want to buy prada bag from ebay, but seller in Moscow and the price is tooo good for me and color is so amazing. Can you please authenticate this?
New Prada Saffiano Cuir Gray/Beige Leather Tote Shoulder Bag
seller chico2009natalya
eBay item number: 122389230344
eBay link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122389230344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## dear2622

Item Name: Prada wallet on chain vitello move bluette
Seller: Random People on Facebook 
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: Bought this bag from person who said sell authentic bags, all of her selling bag she bought it from Bicester Village designer outlet uk 
Can you please authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Double Zip Tote _(Name as per listing)_
> *Listing number:* 222440138582
> *Seller ID:* rrrosie2
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222440138582
> *Comments: *Dear Prada Authenticators,
> Would you kindly assist in reviewing this Prada bag. The seller has stated the shoulder strap and authenticity cards are missing. Am uncertain if its geniune and the starting price is seriously quite low. Some of the photos arent best of quality and I can ask the seller to provide better photos if required. Thanks in advance for your help. Appreciate it.



Further to my original message, I was able to obtain some photos from the seller. Please find attached. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## rf.nineta

Item name: Prada Soft Calf Shoulder Bag
Online reseller name: Tradesy
Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-blue-20257718/?tref=closet
Any idea if this bag is authentic?


----------



## missfiggy

heartyshei said:


> Hello. Please kindly help me if this bag is authentic.
> Item Name: Prada Gaufre BN1336
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/prada-auth-bn1336-83720927/
> Comments: Zipper is Lampo.
> Thank you so much.



This one is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Cyndee said:


> Item Name:  Saffiano Cuir Double Tote
> Seller: Tempt Brands
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: new never carried, claims to be an authorized reseller of some sort
> Comments: Have some concerns about authenticity. Can provide more pics if needed.
> 
> Thanks! XO
> 
> View attachment 3632742
> View attachment 3632743
> View attachment 3632744
> View attachment 3632745
> View attachment 3632746
> View attachment 3632747
> View attachment 3632748
> View attachment 3632749
> View attachment 3632750
> View attachment 3632751


This is fake sorry.


----------



## Traced

Prada Psycho said:


> I think it's authentic.  I will never say 100% unless it's an obvious fake.


Yay! Thank you so much for your time - really appreciate it. Definitely helps put my mind at ease!


----------



## Prada Psycho

misspink001 said:


> Hi Amanda,
> Did you get the bag? I also was wondering if the bags this person was selling were real as I was eyeing a Prada Double Cuir in blue.


Never buy Prada bags on eBay when a seller has multiples.  Dead give away that they're fakes.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rf.nineta said:


> Item name: Prada Soft Calf Shoulder Bag
> Online reseller name: Tradesy
> Direct URL link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-shoulder-bag-blue-20257718/?tref=closet
> Any idea if this bag is authentic?


Photos aren't great, but looks OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

hellenmar said:


> I have the same topic. I want to buy prada bag from ebay, but seller in Moscow and the price is tooo good for me and color is so amazing. Can you please authenticate this?
> New Prada Saffiano Cuir Gray/Beige Leather Tote Shoulder Bag
> seller chico2009natalya
> eBay item number: 122389230344
> eBay link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122389230344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


This and all this sellers Prada bags are fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dear2622 said:


> Item Name: Prada wallet on chain vitello move bluette
> Seller: Random People on Facebook
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the bag: Bought this bag from person who said sell authentic bags, all of her selling bag she bought it from Bicester Village designer outlet uk
> Can you please authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!


These small leather goods are a PITA to authenticate.  What's the seller's Facebook name?  Link please?


----------



## misspink001

Prada Psycho said:


> Never buy Prada bags on eBay when a seller has multiples.  Dead give away that they're fakes.




I saw this guys stuff and was thinking, "How the heck does he have 3 of this bag, 2 of that bag?" One of the Prada bags I asked a sales person at the Prada store about the color/hardware combo and she couldn't find it in her book of products. This guys needs to be kicked off of eBay! He has 4000+ feedback! And arrested!


----------



## rf.nineta

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos aren't great, but looks OK.


Thank you so much!


----------



## dear2622

Prada Psycho said:


> These small leather goods are a PITA to authenticate.  What's the seller's Facebook name?  Link please?


Thank you for getting back to me. I got this bag when she did live auction on her Facebook page. 
Seller Facebook name is  มาดามเคท. Also I'm trying to contact Authenticate4u but not hear  anything back since last week if you know any other place please recommend. Thank you


----------



## ___

HI! Long time lurker (since 2009), and first time posting. Please help me authenticate these 3 items.

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
Listing number: PRA124531
Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-306
Comments: TheRealReal never has good close-up pictures of their items. The one thing making me doubt the authenticity of this item is the stitching on the zipper pull.

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Hobo
Listing number: PRA124589
Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-210
Comments: Everything looks good to me, but I would like confirmation.

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Backpack
Listing number: PRA126884
Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/backpacks/prada-tessuto-backpack-94
Comments: The too-straight edges seen on the R in the logos concern me. Also, some of that stitching is iffy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

___ said:


> HI! Long time lurker (since 2009), and first time posting. Please help me authenticate these 3 items.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: PRA124531
> Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-306
> Comments: TheRealReal never has good close-up pictures of their items. The one thing making me doubt the authenticity of this item is the stitching on the zipper pull.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Hobo
> Listing number: PRA124589
> Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-210
> Comments: Everything looks good to me, but I would like confirmation.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Backpack
> Listing number: PRA126884
> Seller ID: www.therealreal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/backpacks/prada-tessuto-backpack-94
> Comments: The too-straight edges seen on the R in the logos concern me. Also, some of that stitching is iffy.



Forget the "R" myth because that's what it is: a myth.  

Can't confirm the first two with the limited photos.  Backpack is sold, but l look suspicious (and not b/c the "R).


----------



## Prada Psycho

misspink001 said:


> I saw this guys stuff and was thinking, "How the heck does he have 3 of this bag, 2 of that bag?" One of the Prada bags I asked a sales person at the Prada store about the color/hardware combo and she couldn't find it in her book of products. This guys needs to be kicked off of eBay! He has 4000+ feedback! And arrested!


eBay mostly doesn't care.  As long as they get their cut and slap the occasional wrist, fakes will keep being sold.


----------



## AmandaPolich

misspink001 said:


> Hi Amanda,
> Did you get the bag? I also was wondering if the bags this person was selling were real as I was eyeing a Prada Double Cuir in blue.


I didn't - It makes me nervous - to the point where I feel like if I am spending this much on a bag - I want to ensure it's the real thing.  I actually went for a visit to the Prada store today.  I mean there is something to be said about service behind purchasing new from the store - but $1000 savings is also nice.  I just keep thinking how mad I would be if I spent $1500 on a fake bag.  What are you thinking?


----------



## AmandaPolich

Prada Psycho said:


> Never buy Prada bags on eBay when a seller has multiples.  Dead give away that they're fakes.


Good to know - thank you - had a feeling but I am a bit new to all this!


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi,

Would you be able to authenticate this for me please:

Item: Prada Saffiano bow wallet
Unfortunately i already bought this from ebay. I thought just wanted to get second opinion if it is authentic.
Picture attached.

Thank you so much.


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi,

Sorry for the continuous post. Would you please help me to authenticate below.
Item: Prada soft nappa grey leather 2 way bag
Item no: 322455495490
Seller: shanzie28
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-soft...%3Adfa9be4215a0a6a8f3e7cc46fffcc048%7Ciid%3A1

Thanks again.


----------



## missfiggy

RTMISSY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the continuous post. Would you please help me to authenticate below.
> Item: Prada soft nappa grey leather 2 way bag
> Item no: 322455495490
> Seller: shanzie28
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-soft-Nappa-Leather-2-Way-Shoulder-Bag-Grey-100-Authentic-/322455495490?hash=item4b13d86342:g:cFYAAOSwCU1YooG~&_trkparms=pageci%3Aea1bf173-0b92-11e7-baec-74dbd1804f2b%7Cparentrq%3Adfa9be4215a0a6a8f3e7cc46fffcc048%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thanks again.



Looks absolutely authentic


----------



## missfiggy

hellenmar said:


> I have the same topic. I want to buy prada bag from ebay, but seller in Moscow and the price is tooo good for me and color is so amazing. Can you please authenticate this?
> New Prada Saffiano Cuir Gray/Beige Leather Tote Shoulder Bag
> seller chico2009natalya
> eBay item number: 122389230344
> eBay link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122389230344?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Fake all day long, and then some.


----------



## RTMISSY

missfiggy said:


> Looks absolutely authentic


Thank you


----------



## misspink001

AmandaPolich said:


> I didn't - It makes me nervous - to the point where I feel like if I am spending this much on a bag - I want to ensure it's the real thing.  I actually went for a visit to the Prada store today.  I mean there is something to be said about service behind purchasing new from the store - but $1000 savings is also nice.  I just keep thinking how mad I would be if I spent $1500 on a fake bag.  What are you thinking?



I usually don't buy from a non authorized source unless they have a color/hardware combo that catches my eye, like with this fake bag selling guy bags2impress . But then I saw he had three of the one I was looking at and I talked with a Prada SA and she said that color combo didn't exist.


----------



## zippy14u

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK by the photos.


Thank you for the reply. Any idea as to the name/leather this might be


----------



## Prada Psycho

zippy14u said:


> Thank you for the reply. Any idea as to the name/leather this might be


It's called "glace" leather.


----------



## Prada Psycho

misspink001 said:


> I usually don't buy from a non authorized source unless they have a color/hardware combo that catches my eye, like with this fake bag selling guy bags2impress . But then I saw he had three of the one I was looking at and I talked with a Prada SA and she said that color combo didn't exist.


Stick to Prada boutiques.  It's safer.


----------



## sartoriale

Hello authenticators! Hope you are having a nice day  I have been lurking around the forums for a while but this is my first actual post. I'm looking to buy this bag for my mother, it is my first time buying pre-owned online so I'm very nervous about it and I'm not sure if it is truly authentic.

Item Name: Prada Leather Crossbody Bag/Double Bag
Listing number: 3630052
Seller ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-crossbody-bag-prada-3630052.shtml

I apologise if the photos are not enough, I can ask the seller for more if needed. 
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## missfiggy

sartoriale said:


> Hello authenticators! Hope you are having a nice day  I have been lurking around the forums for a while but this is my first actual post. I'm looking to buy this bag for my mother, it is my first time buying pre-owned online so I'm very nervous about it and I'm not sure if it is truly authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Crossbody Bag/Double Bag
> Listing number: 3630052
> Seller ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-crossbody-bag-prada-3630052.shtml
> 
> I apologise if the photos are not enough, I can ask the seller for more if needed.
> Thank you so much for your time!



Sooooooooooo many fakes of this style, all with cards (equally fake).  Impossible to tell sorry.


----------



## sartoriale

missfiggy said:


> Sooooooooooo many fakes of this style, all with cards (equally fake).  Impossible to tell sorry.


Okay, thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## benny92

Hi,
can someone help me to authenticate this prada?
Item Name: Prada soffiano lux  Crossbody Bag
thank you


----------



## BelleLondon

sartoriale said:


> Hello authenticators! Hope you are having a nice day  I have been lurking around the forums for a while but this is my first actual post. I'm looking to buy this bag for my mother, it is my first time buying pre-owned online so I'm very nervous about it and I'm not sure if it is truly authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Crossbody Bag/Double Bag
> Listing number: 3630052
> Seller ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-crossbody-bag-prada-3630052.shtml
> 
> I apologise if the photos are not enough, I can ask the seller for more if needed.
> Thank you so much for your time!


Hi, why consider buying at that price £1,787, and risk authenticity, when brand new from Prada is around £1,880 in the UK? I'm aware sold out in places but last I checked, still available in UK Prada online though personally, whenever I buy from Prada, I buy directly from the shop. Just my thoughts. All the best x


----------



## missfiggy

benny92 said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me to authenticate this prada?
> Item Name: Prada soffiano lux  Crossbody Bag
> thank you



Photos of the whole bag would be helpful, but so far it looks fake.


----------



## Youngnguyen

Dear authenticators,
I bought this prada woc about 2 years ago in overstock.com so please help me authenticate this woc please?Thank you so much!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Prada Vitello Shine Nero Black Calf Skin Bag 
*Listing number:* 272599797475
*Seller ID:* rodeo_drive_only
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272599797475
*Comments*: Would you kindly help authenticate this bag please, thanks very much!


----------



## missfiggy

Youngnguyen said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I bought this prada woc about 2 years ago in overstock.com so please help me authenticate this woc please?Thank you so much!



Looks ok to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Prada Vitello Shine Nero Black Calf Skin Bag
> *Listing number:* 272599797475
> *Seller ID:* rodeo_drive_only
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272599797475
> *Comments*: Would you kindly help authenticate this bag please, thanks very much!



I've watched this seller for years through many different ebay ids, and I've only ever caught her selling one fake, and that was in her very early days and largely due to inexperience. Truth to tell she has no idea how to authenticate Prada either, if you judge by the text in the listing, so how she manages to sell only authentic, I would not know.  But this one looks to be quite authentic.  Only thing to watch out for is that many of her items are a fair bit more worn than the photos show.  On this one you can see the "pleather" lining (it's not nappa leather) is starting to break down and crack in some places.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I've watched this seller for years through many different ebay ids, and I've only ever caught her selling one fake, and that was in her very early days and largely due to inexperience. Truth to tell she has no idea how to authenticate Prada either, if you judge by the text in the listing, so how she manages to sell only authentic, I would not know.  But this one looks to be quite authentic.  Only thing to watch out for is that many of her items are a fair bit more worn than the photos show.  On this one you can see the "pleather" lining (it's not nappa leather) is starting to break down and crack in some places.


Which post is this in reference to?


----------



## Youngnguyen

missfiggy said:


> Looks ok to me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Which post is this in reference to?





Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Prada Vitello Shine Nero Black Calf Skin Bag
> *Listing number:* 272599797475
> *Seller ID:* rodeo_drive_only
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272599797475
> *Comments*: Would you kindly help authenticate this bag please, thanks very much!





missfiggy said:


> I've watched this seller for years through many different ebay ids, and I've only ever caught her selling one fake, and that was in her very early days and largely due to inexperience. Truth to tell she has no idea how to authenticate Prada either, if you judge by the text in the listing, so how she manages to sell only authentic, I would not know.  But this one looks to be quite authentic.  Only thing to watch out for is that many of her items are a fair bit more worn than the photos show.  On this one you can see the "pleather" lining (it's not nappa leather) is starting to break down and crack in some places.


----------



## Prada Psycho




----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I've watched this seller for years through many different ebay ids, and I've only ever caught her selling one fake, and that was in her very early days and largely due to inexperience. Truth to tell she has no idea how to authenticate Prada either, if you judge by the text in the listing, so how she manages to sell only authentic, I would not know.  But this one looks to be quite authentic.  Only thing to watch out for is that many of her items are a fair bit more worn than the photos show.  On this one you can see the "pleather" lining (it's not nappa leather) is starting to break down and crack in some places.



Still doesn't tell me which post you're referencing. Still on vacay, Girl?


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Still doesn't tell me which post you're referencing. Still on vacay, Girl?



4315 and 4320


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> I've watched this seller for years through many different ebay ids, and I've only ever caught her selling one fake, and that was in her very early days and largely due to inexperience. Truth to tell she has no idea how to authenticate Prada either, if you judge by the text in the listing, so how she manages to sell only authentic, I would not know.  But this one looks to be quite authentic.  Only thing to watch out for is that many of her items are a fair bit more worn than the photos show.  On this one you can see the "pleather" lining (it's not nappa leather) is starting to break down and crack in some places.



Dear missfiggy,

Thank you so much for your reply and sharing your expert advice and background info on this seller. Let me tell you that coming to PF was my last resort because I sent a few messages to her and she never responded to my questions.
When did you buy this bag? Where did you purchase this from?  Her listing stated not to ask her about its authenticity, however I still wanted to find out why she didnt have the authenticity cards for both her her Prada bags thats listed.  Her only reply was that she has had the bag for 3 years. I suspected that the bag is definitely more than 3 years old and she didnt buy it brand new but second hand. I have yet to receive a response from her on that.

Thanks for the heads up and noted on your points! I also realise that too about her bags (much more worn). I am not sure that I feel comfortable in considering her bags after your feedback. I will continue looking at other options! Thanks soo much  missfiggy. You have been a great help!! Much much appreciated


----------



## PurseFanatic25

Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre BN1336
Listing Number: N/A-- Purchased
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: N/A

Comments:  

Hi There,

Could you please authenticate this item for me? Happy to supply additional photos should that be needed. Thank you for the kind service you provide!


----------



## Annais_

Hi everyone! Could you please help me authenticate this Prada saffiano lux double zip tote [emoji1374].  Thank you! 
No card [emoji777]. Seller: Russian website avito


----------



## Annais_




----------



## missfiggy

PurseFanatic25 said:


> Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre BN1336
> Listing Number: N/A-- Purchased
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this item for me? Happy to supply additional photos should that be needed. Thank you for the kind service you provide!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644000
> View attachment 3644001
> View attachment 3644002
> View attachment 3644003
> View attachment 3644004
> View attachment 3644005
> View attachment 3644006
> View attachment 3644007
> View attachment 3644008




Looks authentic...enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

Annais_ said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please help me authenticate this Prada saffiano lux double zip tote [emoji1374].  Thank you!
> No card [emoji777]. Seller: Russian website avito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644034
> View attachment 3644035
> View attachment 3644036
> View attachment 3644037
> View attachment 3644039
> View attachment 3644040
> View attachment 3644041
> View attachment 3644043
> View attachment 3644045
> View attachment 3644046



Sorry ... this is a really bad fake.


----------



## Annais_

missfiggy said:


> Sorry ... this is a really bad fake.



Thank you so much [emoji1374]


----------



## PurseFanatic25

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic...enjoy.



Great--thank you!


----------



## natb27

Item Name:132131303727
Listing number: Prada Blue Tote Bag Genuine
Seller ID: nickyhbear 
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132131303727?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:

I would really appreciate if you could give me your opinion of whether this bag is authentic. I don't think it has any cards, I have asked the seller for more photos including the zippers. However, the photos they sent were really small and they weren't clear (hence I haven't attached them).

I really appreciate your help.

Thank-you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Item Name:132131303727
> Listing number: Prada Blue Tote Bag Genuine
> Seller ID: nickyhbear
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132131303727?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could give me your opinion of whether this bag is authentic. I don't think it has any cards, I have asked the seller for more photos including the zippers. However, the photos they sent were really small and they weren't clear (hence I haven't attached them).
> 
> I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank-you in advance



I have also found that any extra photos sent thru ebay are always way too small to be of any use.  Having said that, this one looks authentic.  Bear in mind that with many of the superfakes nowadays, the "Made In..." label will often read "Made in China".  A ploy to establish "authenticity".


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> I have also found that any extra photos sent thru ebay are always way too small to be of any use.  Having said that, this one looks authentic.  Bear in mind that with many of the superfakes nowadays, the "Made In..." label will often read "Made in China".  A ploy to establish "authenticity".


Thank-you very much Missfiggy,
Do things like the R look right? I have heard that is one of the signs, but myself I don't know what I'm looking for.
So, do the superfakes usually put Made in China labels inside, I would of thought people (like me) are extra curious when it says Made in China than if it said Italy or Bulgaria, for example.


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Thank-you very much Missfiggy,
> Do things like the R look right? I have heard that is one of the signs, but myself I don't know what I'm looking for.
> So, do the superfakes usually put Made in China labels inside, I would of thought people (like me) are extra curious when it says Made in China than if it said Italy or Bulgaria, for example.



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE forget EVERYTHING you have ever heard about the "R".  It has absolutely no relevance in authenticating.  Some superfakes have Made in Italy, some have Made in China, some have other countries, and it takes more than the label to make any assessment on authenticity.


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE forget EVERYTHING you have ever heard about the "R".  It has absolutely no relevance in authenticating.  Some superfakes have Made in Italy, some have Made in China, some have other countries, and it takes more than the label to make any assessment on authenticity.


Missfiggy, thank-you very much for your time. I know as the bag is on ebay, you haven't seen all the photos you would of wanted. Like I said, i tried asking for more - but they were tiny. 

In your opinion, from what you have seen (from the photos on ebay) I am just double checking you think it looks authentic. I know you can't guarantee it, but as I'm clueless I just want an experts opinion.

Thanks again.


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Missfiggy, thank-you very much for your time. I know as the bag is on ebay, you haven't seen all the photos you would of wanted. Like I said, i tried asking for more - but they were tiny.
> 
> In your opinion, from what you have seen (from the photos on ebay) I am just double checking you think it looks authentic. I know you can't guarantee it, but as I'm clueless I just want an experts opinion.
> 
> Thanks again.





missfiggy said:


> I have also found that any extra photos sent thru ebay are always way too small to be of any use. * Having said that, this one looks authentic.*  Bear in mind that with many of the superfakes nowadays, the "Made In..." label will often read "Made in China".  A ploy to establish "authenticity".


----------



## vichamburg

Hey there,

Please help me authenticate this
Prada Saffiano BN1844
The bag is used and has some stains...do not go away.


----------



## vichamburg

Other pictures


----------



## Prada Psycho

vichamburg said:


> Other pictures


Format, please. Page one, post one.


----------



## Suburbangirl

Hello I would be grateful for your advice on this bag on ebay- thank you!
Item Name 
PRADA double bag, Tote Bag, 1BG775_2A4A_F0LG4
Item Number .  292058502895
Seller ID . victoria.k.aus
Link .  www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-double-bag-Tote-Bag-1BG775-2A4A-F0LG4-/292058502895?hash=item44000b16ef:gH8AAOSw32lYy64M


----------



## JadeVida

can someone pls authenticate this prada bag? 

Prada BN2541


----------



## missfiggy

JadeVida said:


> can someone pls authenticate this prada bag?
> 
> Prada BN2541



Fake.

For the future, please read post #1 and use the correct format for all requests.


----------



## missfiggy

Suburbangirl said:


> Hello I would be grateful for your advice on this bag on ebay- thank you!
> Item Name
> PRADA double bag, Tote Bag, 1BG775_2A4A_F0LG4
> Item Number .  292058502895
> Seller ID . victoria.k.aus
> Link .  www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-double-bag-Tote-Bag-1BG775-2A4A-F0LG4-/292058502895?hash=item44000b16ef:gH8AAOSw32lYy64M



Waaaaaaaaaay too many fakes of this style on ebay at the moment.

A new seller with only 3 feedback from junk sellers, including private feedback; no feedback as a seller ever; 4 recent changes of ebay id; now listing a high end designer item which is NOTORIOUS for being well faked...what do you think?????

You asked for advice...my advice is...I WOULDN'T TOUCH THIS WITH A FORTY FOOT BARGE POLE.


----------



## JadeVida

missfiggy said:


> Fake.
> 
> For the future, please read post #1 and use the correct format for all requests.



missfiggy can you indicate the flaws of the bag i posted and why you said its fake? im planning to buy it from an online seller on instagram. she's selling it pre-owned. the bag came from japan prada outlet


----------



## PLP2017

Hi, please could you authenticate these 2 Prada bags for me 

eBay name: Prada BR3952 Cervo Lux Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller : http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/dr_psyche
Item number: 132135100965
Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Prad...0068&clkid=3502339956135843115&_qi=RTM2063723

eBay name: PRADA Handbag Classic Tan Leather bag -100% Authentic
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/etoile23
Item number: tel:122408521546
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Han...67a4a&pid=100338&rk=15&rkt=25&sd=132135100965

Thank you!
Penny x


----------



## missfiggy

JadeVida said:


> missfiggy can you indicate the flaws of the bag i posted and why you said its fake? im planning to buy it from an online seller on instagram. she's selling it pre-owned. the bag came from japan prada outlet



We don't give out any hints sorry - it is well known that counterfeiters join the site to gain valuable information.


----------



## missfiggy

PLP2017 said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate these 2 Prada bags for me
> 
> eBay name: Prada BR3952 Cervo Lux Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller : http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/dr_psyche
> Item number: 132135100965
> Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Prada-BR3952-Cervo-Lux-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/132135100965?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=ao=1&asc=20140211130857&meid=c4fae41b92854a748c91da1d08fc14da&pid=100068&clkid=3502339956135843115&_qi=RTM2063723
> 
> eBay name: PRADA Handbag Classic Tan Leather bag -100% Authentic
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/etoile23
> Item number: tel:122408521546
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Handbag-Classic-Tan-Leather-bag-100-Authentic/122408521546?_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150313114020&meid=e2cb449b57e04fb8ad0fd6da19367a4a&pid=100338&rk=15&rkt=25&sd=132135100965
> 
> Thank you!
> Penny x



No 1 is fake and I'd swear that the pictures come from two different bags.
No 2 looks authentic.


----------



## PLP2017

missfiggy said:


> No 1 is fake and I'd swear that the pictures come from two different bags.
> No 2 looks authentic.


Thank you! X


----------



## travelluver

Hi Missfiggy - it's been ages!!  I seemed to have dropped off from receiving any alerts from the forum - I've reentered my info and hopefully will be getting forum info now - tomorrow is my b'day and I treated myself to this Prada sold by trendlee - I felt confident in it but it arrived today with an authentication certificate from ***************** - yuck!  Is the bag supposed to say Made in Italy somewhere?  Can you take a look and lmk - Many TIA and hope things are well on your end!


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Hi Missfiggy - it's been ages!!  I seemed to have dropped off from receiving any alerts from the forum - I've reentered my info and hopefully will be getting forum info now - tomorrow is my b'day and I treated myself to this Prada sold by trendlee - I felt confident in it but it arrived today with an authentication certificate from ***************** - yuck!  Is the bag supposed to say Made in Italy somewhere?  Can you take a look and lmk - Many TIA and hope things are well on your end!


Also - here was the listing as it appeared on eBay -


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Also - here was the listing as it appeared on eBay -


And I did find the Made in Italy tag!


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators,

I just got this little thing from Vestiaire Collective and would like to know if it is authentic.

Item Name: Prada Shopper
Seller: Marta
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...n/prada/blau-fell-shopper-prada-3704696.shtml
Reference:  3704696

Additional
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
  Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I just got this little thing from Vestiaire Collective and would like to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Shopper
> Seller: Marta
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...n/prada/blau-fell-shopper-prada-3704696.shtml
> Reference:  3704696
> 
> Additional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648674
> View attachment 3648675
> View attachment 3648677
> View attachment 3648678
> View attachment 3648679
> View attachment 3648680
> View attachment 3648681
> View attachment 3648682
> View attachment 3648683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Great photos, thanks! It's authentic. No worries.


----------



## Muppet18

Prada Psycho said:


> Great photos, thanks! It's authentic. No worries.


Thank you
That are fantastic news!
It is such a nice bag.
 Now I can make it great again!
Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> Great photos, thanks! It's authentic. No worries.


 Prada Psycho - Can you or MissFiggy look at my bag - I'm posted right before Muppet - Thanks!


----------



## Nooknook

Hi, I just bought this bag from ebay and not sure if its 100% authentic. Please help.

*Item Name: *Authentic PRADA BLACK BT6671 MESSENGER NERO SHOULDER TESSUTO PURSE
*Listing number:* 122374218183
*Seller ID: *savingswear4u 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/122374218183?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

Nooknook said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag from ebay and not sure if its *100% authentic*. Please help.
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic PRADA BLACK BT6671 MESSENGER NERO SHOULDER TESSUTO PURSE
> *Listing number:* 122374218183
> *Seller ID: *savingswear4u
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/122374218183?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651108
> View attachment 3651109
> View attachment 3651108
> View attachment 3651109
> View attachment 3651110
> View attachment 3651111
> View attachment 3651112
> View attachment 3651113
> View attachment 3651114
> View attachment 3651115
> View attachment 3651116
> View attachment 3651117
> View attachment 3651109
> View attachment 3651108
> View attachment 3651108
> View attachment 3651109



Oh dear...unfortunately this bag is 0% authentic.  Contact ebay and arrange to send it back DEMANDING full refund INCLUDING postage.  You might mention to ebay and to the seller that it is a criminal offence to send counterfeit items through the mail service too.


----------



## travelluver

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear...unfortunately this bag is 0% authentic.  Contact ebay and arrange to send it back DEMANDING full refund INCLUDING postage.  You might mention to ebay and to the seller that it is a criminal offence to send counterfeit items through the mail service too.




MissFiggy - can you please look at mine above?  I've been missed - Many thanks!  Posts 4350-4352


----------



## magdalinka

Hi. Just found this at a charity shop. Please help put my mind at ease as I am having second thoughts. Thank you in advance. 

Item: Prada Gemstones Clutch (patent)
Listing: NA
Seller: local shop
Link: NA
Comments: missing the little white square with number.


----------



## Nooknook

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear...unfortunately this bag is 0% authentic.  Contact ebay and arrange to send it back DEMANDING full refund INCLUDING postage.  You might mention to ebay and to the seller that it is a criminal offence to send counterfeit items through the mail service too.


Thank you so much! You save my life!!!


----------



## missfiggy

magdalinka said:


> Hi. Just found this at a charity shop. Please help put my mind at ease as I am having second thoughts. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Prada Gemstones Clutch (patent)
> Listing: NA
> Seller: local shop
> Link: NA
> Comments: missing the little white square with number.
> View attachment 3651571
> View attachment 3651573
> View attachment 3651574
> View attachment 3651575
> View attachment 3651576



Hmmm...only second thoughts!!!???  It's fake all day and twice on Sundays.


----------



## missfiggy

travelluver said:


> MissFiggy - can you please look at mine above?  I've been missed - Many thanks!  Posts 4350-4352



Can't answer if I don't know.  Not familiar.  Please don't multi post - it looks pushy.


----------



## travelluver

missfiggy said:


> Can't answer if I don't know.  Not familiar.  Please don't multi post - it looks pushy.


Sorry MissFiggy - didn't mean to offend - just thought I might have been skipped - thanks anyway -


----------



## jigsaw

Hi Authenticators,

Could I please seek your expert advice on the bag listed here?

Item Name: AUTHENTIC/GENUINE PRADA LEATHER BAG
Listing number: 132136776661
Seller ID: luxuriouspieces
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I would appreciate your assessment. Thanks in advance!


----------



## magdalinka

missfiggy said:


> Hmmm...only second thoughts!!!???  It's fake all day and twice on Sundays.


LOL I like your style! Thank you for your time. I am just usually not a Prada girl, so need to do my research


----------



## Bratty1919

jigsaw said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Could I please seek your expert advice on the bag listed here?
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC/GENUINE PRADA LEATHER BAG
> Listing number: 132136776661
> Seller ID: luxuriouspieces
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-GENUINE-PRADA-LEATHER-BAG-/132136776661?nma=true&si=MTwL7eHhAIvm5eSz4SHuQJQJHgA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I would appreciate your assessment. Thanks in advance!



This item has ended. Are you the winning bidder?


----------



## karenywang

Hi, could I please have your expert opinion on the following bag?

Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote
Listing: 20693847
Seller: KTs Closet
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-argilla-20693847/?tref=closet

Thank you so much!


----------



## nkalra

Hi Can you please authenticate this bag? I have bought this and the clasp is not working. Now I am in doubt if this is authentic.
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir in Black
Listing number: ebay 201841689161
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments


----------



## aih33

Hi! Would someone please authenticate this wallet? Have a great weekend! 

Item Name: Auth PRADA SAFFIANO GIFT PEONIA Bifold Long Wallet Purse 1M1265 Italy V05824 
Listing number: 232284138961 
Seller ID: brand_jfa 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...138961?hash=item361536add1:g:8NYAAOSw4shX4gKC 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## jigsaw

Bratty1919 said:


> This item has ended. Are you the winning bidder?



Hi Bratty, thank you for your response. I am indeed. I only decided at the very last minute to try my luck and put a bid, fully expecting to be outbid. So I got excited when I found out I had won as I like the look of this bag. Then only I noticed that the seller only had 2 feedback, so I got nervous there. I will follow through with the transaction, but decided to go here and see what the authenticators' thoughts are.


----------



## Bratty1919

jigsaw said:


> Hi Bratty, thank you for your response. I am indeed. I only decided at the very last minute to try my luck and put a bid, fully expecting to be outbid. So I got excited when I found out I had won as I like the look of this bag. Then only I noticed that the seller only had 2 feedback, so I got nervous there. I will follow through with the transaction, but decided to go here and see what the authenticators' thoughts are.



Please feel free to post pictures of the item when you receive it


----------



## missfiggy

nkalra said:


> View attachment 3652277
> View attachment 3652278
> View attachment 3652279
> View attachment 3652280
> View attachment 3652277
> View attachment 3652278
> View attachment 3652279
> View attachment 3652280
> View attachment 3652281
> View attachment 3652282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Can you please authenticate this bag? I have bought this and the clasp is not working. Now I am in doubt if this is authentic.
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir in Black
> Listing number: ebay 201841689161
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments



Your doubts are about to be confirmed - the bag is indeed a fake.  Please provide a link to the ebay auction where you purchased this.  The number doesn't work.  THIS IS THE REASON WE ASK FOR REQUESTS TO BE POSTED IN A PARTICULAR FORMAT.


----------



## missfiggy

jigsaw said:


> Hi Bratty, thank you for your response. I am indeed. I only decided at the very last minute to try my luck and put a bid, fully expecting to be outbid. So I got excited when I found out I had won as I like the look of this bag. Then only I noticed that the seller only had 2 feedback, so I got nervous there. I will follow through with the transaction, but decided to go here and see what the authenticators' thoughts are.



The bag pictured in the listing looks authentic, as do the other two bags seller has previously sold.  Fingers crossed that you get what was pictured.


----------



## missfiggy

aih33 said:


> Hi! Would someone please authenticate this wallet? Have a great weekend!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA SAFFIANO GIFT PEONIA Bifold Long Wallet Purse 1M1265 Italy V05824
> Listing number: 232284138961
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...138961?hash=item361536add1:g:8NYAAOSw4shX4gKC
> Comments: Thank you!



Impossible to be sure with these small items.  The damage to the wallet is unusual so my suspicions are aroused.


----------



## missfiggy

karenywang said:


> Hi, could I please have your expert opinion on the following bag?
> 
> Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote
> Listing: 20693847
> Seller: KTs Closet
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-argilla-20693847/?tref=closet
> 
> Thank you so much!



Pictures are woefully inadequate, but no red flags so far.


----------



## jigsaw

Bratty1919 said:


> Please feel free to post pictures of the item when you receive it


Will do Bratty. Thanks again!


----------



## jigsaw

missfiggy said:


> The bag pictured in the listing looks authentic, as do the other two bags seller has previously sold.  Fingers crossed that you get what was pictured.


Thanks for your response Miss Figgy. Appreciate your time. Fingers crossed indeed!


----------



## karenywang

missfiggy said:


> Pictures are woefully inadequate, but no red flags so far.



Oh great to hear, which other figures would you need for a final opinion? Thanks again!


----------



## travelluver

missfiggy said:


> Can't answer if I don't know.  Not familiar.  Please don't multi post - it looks pushy.



At the risk of AGAIN multi posting, I did apologize, missfiggy - and bratty - really, a like?  You guys needn't be so harsh -


----------



## IlB101

Can you please authenticate this:
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
Listing number: 272575205278
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lups8117
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272575205278?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments


----------



## missfiggy

karenywang said:


> Oh great to hear, which other figures would you need for a final opinion? Thanks again!



Please read post #1


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Can you please authenticate this:
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
> Listing number: 272575205278
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lups8117
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272575205278?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments



Details are impossible to see in the photos in the listing.


----------



## IlB101

missfiggy said:


> Details are impossible to see in the photos in the listing.


Thanks- I will ask for closer pictures.


----------



## IlB101

IlB101 said:


> Thanks- I will ask for closer pictures.





IlB101 said:


> Thanks- I will ask for closer pictures.


----------



## IlB101

IlB101 said:


> View attachment 3653283
> View attachment 3653284
> View attachment 3653285
> View attachment 3653286
> View attachment 3653287


More picture added - please if you could give your thoughts


----------



## IlB101

Can you please authenticate this, thanks in advance.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
Listing number: 232284436126
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/iryna_2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232284436126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments


----------



## natb27

Item Name: 
*Authentic Prada Nude Pink Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware*

Listing number:
222445522255

Seller ID:   miss_mx5
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222445522255?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:

Hi, please can you take a look at this ebay listing and give me your expert opinion on whether it is authentic. The seller and her/his past items seem genuine. However, I was unsure about the finish quality on the photos of the underside of the bag. Thank-you very much in advance, I greatly appreciate your time and opinions.
Kindest Regards


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> View attachment 3653283
> View attachment 3653284
> View attachment 3653285
> View attachment 3653286
> View attachment 3653287



Have a look at the photos on page 290 post 4350 and also the instructions for photos in post 1.  These photos are still waaaay too small.


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Can you please authenticate this, thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
> Listing number: 232284436126
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/iryna_2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232284436126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments



Full frontal of all the logos needed, as well as the required photos in post 1.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Please authenticate.
 Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux in Nero Two Way Bag BN1874
Listing number: 322464660632
Seller ID: janstan1987
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...660632?hash=item4b14643c98:g:edEAAOSwhQhYxk5o
Comments

Item Name: Authentic PRADA SAFFIANO double-zipper tote bag
Listing number: 302265538792
Seller ID: au2015-hyun
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...538792?hash=item46606e18e8:g:~toAAOSwTM5Y2YPQ
Comments


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Can you please authenticate this, thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
> Listing number: 232284436126
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/iryna_2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232284436126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments



I suspect it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Please authenticate.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux in Nero Two Way Bag BN1874
> Listing number: 322464660632
> Seller ID: janstan1987
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...660632?hash=item4b14643c98:g:edEAAOSwhQhYxk5o
> Comments
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA SAFFIANO double-zipper tote bag
> Listing number: 302265538792
> Seller ID: au2015-hyun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...538792?hash=item46606e18e8:g:~toAAOSwTM5Y2YPQ
> Comments



Not enough detail in either listing so I can't really make a proper assessment of No 1.  No 2 will be removed fairly soon as it has one really distinct feature which indicates it is fake.


----------



## heartyshei

Hi Missfiggy! Please kindly authenticate this Prada from a Facebook Seller. Thank you so much!
According to seller:
Prada BN1792 Tessuto Gaufre in Nero
8.9/10 condition
Fabric is in excellent condition.
Leather is in very good condition with some scuffing inside and on the handle. Not noticeable when worn.
Hardware is also still in very good condition.
Please see pics for detailed photos of the bag.
This comes complete with its strap, dust bag and authentication card.


----------



## incontine

Hi guys I recently bought a Prada wallet and I need your help authenticating it...


----------



## missfiggy

heartyshei said:


> Hi Missfiggy! Please kindly authenticate this Prada from a Facebook Seller. Thank you so much!
> According to seller:
> Prada BN1792 Tessuto Gaufre in Nero
> 8.9/10 condition
> Fabric is in excellent condition.
> Leather is in very good condition with some scuffing inside and on the handle. Not noticeable when worn.
> Hardware is also still in very good condition.
> Please see pics for detailed photos of the bag.
> This comes complete with its strap, dust bag and authentication card.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655215
> View attachment 3655216
> View attachment 3655217
> View attachment 3655218
> View attachment 3655219
> View attachment 3655220
> View attachment 3655221
> View attachment 3655222
> View attachment 3655223
> View attachment 3655225



No red flags - it's probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

incontine said:


> View attachment 3655226
> View attachment 3655226
> View attachment 3655227
> View attachment 3655228
> View attachment 3655229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I recently bought a Prada wallet and I need your help authenticating it...



We respond much better to "Please" and/or "Thankyou"


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

missfiggy said:


> Not enough detail in either listing so I can't really make a proper assessment of No 1.  No 2 will be removed fairly soon as it has one really distinct feature which indicates it is fake.



Ohh thank you missfiggy! Your knowledge is much appreciated. xxx


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *We respond much better to "Please" and/or "Thankyou*"


And authentication requests that use the proper format.


----------



## incontine

missfiggy said:


> We respond much better to "Please" and/or "Thankyou"


Hi missfiggy, apologies if I do sound rude. This is still my first time using a forum. Really appreciate it!! Thanks


----------



## vichamburg

_Hi there_, i try once again to make the request as described. Could you please please help me authenticate this. 
Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Tote BN1844 *
Listing number:  do not have any. 
Seller ID: was bought on www.kleiderkreisel.de
Link: none since I already bought it  
Comments:  have only a real dustbag, no receipt, no cards but a few stains that do not go away, 
I really want to be sure if it is a real one. Thank you 1000x


----------



## Prada Psycho

vichamburg said:


> _Hi there_, i try once again to make the request as described. Could you please please help me authenticate this.
> Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Tote BN1844 *
> Listing number:  do not have any.
> Seller ID: was bought on www.kleiderkreisel.de
> Link: none since I already bought it
> Comments:  have only a real dustbag, no receipt, no cards but a few stains that do not go away,
> I really want to be sure if it is a real one. Thank you 1000x


I normally don't like to respond to these bags as they can be entirely too time consuming to authenticate.  That said, I think this one may be authentic.


----------



## IlB101

Hi Thanks for your earlier feedback. can you please authenticate this:
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
Listing number: 302270488390
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/luxel01?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Handbag-/302270488390?
 Comments


----------



## missfiggy

incontine said:


> Hi missfiggy, apologies if I do sound rude. This is still my first time using a forum. Really appreciate it!! Thanks



I think the wallet looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I normally don't like to respond to these bags as they can be entirely too time consuming to authenticate.  That said, I think this one may be authentic.



Yep, I agree.


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Hi Thanks for your earlier feedback. can you please authenticate this:
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
> Listing number: 302270488390
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/luxel01?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Handbag-/302270488390?
> Comments



I think this one might be authentic, but I'd love to see a bit more of the paperwork, cards and receipt.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Prada Saffiano Galleria Bag 1BA896 Militare Green
*Listing number:* 162459456316
*Seller ID*: benedilla
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162459456316
*Comments:* Dear Prada Authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag!  Thanks so much! =)


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Prada Saffiano Galleria Bag 1BA896 Militare Green
> *Listing number:* 162459456316
> *Seller ID*: benedilla
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/162459456316
> *Comments:* Dear Prada Authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag!  Thanks so much! =)



Never yet seen these faked in this colour.  Everything checks out so I think it's authentic and it looks like it came from the Prada Space outlet in Montevarchi.


----------



## heartyshei

missfiggy said:


> No red flags - it's probably authentic.


Thank you!! Just one more question: Does prada BN1792 really has this kind of leather-type zipper? Or is prada just using the metal ones?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> Never yet seen these faked in this colour.  Everything checks out so I think it's authentic and it looks like it came from the Prada Space outlet in Montevarchi.



Dear missfiggy,
Thank you very much for your reply! 
 I have asked the seller to send a photo of the receipt. 
Many thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

heartyshei said:


> Thank you!! Just one more question: Does prada BN1792 really has this kind of leather-type zipper? Or is prada just using the metal ones?



Depends on what range/season it belongs to.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear missfiggy,
> Thank you very much for your reply!
> I have asked the seller to send a photo of the receipt.
> Many thanks!



Hi Missfiggy,

Following on from my post #4405. The seller has provided copy of receipt. It's apparently the last item listed on the receipt. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi Missfiggy,
> 
> Following on from my post #4405. The seller has provided copy of receipt. It's apparently the last item listed on the receipt. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3658345



 Prada Space outlet in Montevarchi...hot dam I'm good.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> Prada Space outlet in Montevarchi...hot dam I'm good.



 You're the best!! 
You definitely know your stuff ! I'm very impressed !! 
Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## incontine

Thank you very much  Missfiggy!! You really made my day =)





missfiggy said:


> I think the wallet looks authentic.


----------



## bjon33

Dear all and the experts, I am seeking authentication on a black Prada backpack of mine. Any advice is appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bratty1919

bjon33 said:


> Dear all and the experts, I am seeking authentication on a black Prada backpack of mine. Any advice is appreciated. Many thanks in advance.



Clearer pictures of the lining and interior logo with no flash?


----------



## bjon33

Here's lining and interior logo with no flash, thanks very much Bratty1919.


----------



## Bratty1919

bjon33 said:


> Here's lining and interior logo with no flash, thanks very much Bratty1919.



These still are NOT clear enough for me, sorry.


----------



## bjon33

Hi Bratty1919, I have retaken the pictures to the best that I can, in the best light without flash, hope these helps. Thanks very much!


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Please authenticate,
 There is a few here I apologize.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-Zip Tote In Teal (Ottanio) BN2274
Listing number: 122435671127
Seller ID: proveitlikeatheorem
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...671127?hash=item1c81bc1457:g:2xUAAOSw32lYqdO6
Comments

Item Name: prada saffiano
Listing number: 232292198391
Seller ID: mollyodon2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232292198391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote- Medium Argilla Grey RRP $2800
Listing number: 182518198458
Seller ID: tilsa90
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...198458?hash=item2a7eeeb0ba:g:RiQAAOSwWxNYpN4u
Comments

Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Medium Double Zip Lux Tote with strap, Argilla*
Listing number: 122394159871
Seller ID: kwokheiwong
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...159871?hash=item1c7f42aaff:g:~lEAAOSwTM5YxZIu
Comments

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

bjon33 said:


> Hi Bratty1919, I have retaken the pictures to the best that I can, in the best light without flash, hope these helps. Thanks very much!



With these older ones it's hard to tell but I'm going with authentic here. Anyone else?


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Please authenticate,
> There is a few here I apologize.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-Zip Tote In Teal (Ottanio) BN2274
> Listing number: 122435671127
> Seller ID: proveitlikeatheorem
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...671127?hash=item1c81bc1457:g:2xUAAOSw32lYqdO6
> Comments
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano
> Listing number: 232292198391
> Seller ID: mollyodon2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232292198391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote- Medium Argilla Grey RRP $2800
> Listing number: 182518198458
> Seller ID: tilsa90
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...198458?hash=item2a7eeeb0ba:g:RiQAAOSwWxNYpN4u
> Comments
> 
> No 1 is definitely fake.
> No 2 and No 3 MIGHT be authentic
> No 4 I'm suspicious - leaning more towards fake
> Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Medium Double Zip Lux Tote with strap, Argilla*
> Listing number: 122394159871
> Seller ID: kwokheiwong
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffi...159871?hash=item1c7f42aaff:g:~lEAAOSwTM5YxZIu
> Comments
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No 1, No 2 and No 3 MIGHT be authentic
No 4 is suspicious - leaning towards fake


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> With these older ones it's hard to tell but I'm going with authentic here. Anyone else?



I think it's ok as well.


----------



## bjon33

Thanks for the advice Bratty1919, many thanks


----------



## bjon33

Thanks missfiggy!


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear Authenticators, I would be most grateful if you could please help me to authenticate the following item. Have a great day and many thanks for your time.

Item Name: Prada handbag
Listing number: 182514155125
Seller ID: kendalbutler
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-handbag-/182514155125?hash=item2a7eb0fe75:g:KlkAAOSwDmBY4naV
Comments: I already own a Prada Nappa Gaufre bag, not this design and this looks suspiciously plastic-like. The long strap also looks wider than my current bags. Many thanks


----------



## JadeVida

missfiggy said:


> We don't give out any hints sorry - it is well known that counterfeiters join the site to gain valuable information.





JadeVida said:


> missfiggy can you indicate the flaws of the bag i posted and why you said its fake? im planning to buy it from an online seller on instagram. she's selling it pre-owned. the bag came from japan prada outlet




oh ok thanks! but how about this one? its the same model but from a different pre-loved luxury bag seller.


----------



## Mist1971

I would be grateful for help in determining the authenticity of this bag
1) PRADA Handbag Nylon & Leather Bag -100% Authentic
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Han...911882?hash=item3f79a6c3ca:g:qXsAAOSw5cNYb66C
EBay item number: 272623911882
Seller etoile23
2) PRADA genuine leather handbag. Very good condition, rarely used
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222459740219?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
eBay item number:222459740219
Seller mercenetas 
Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

Mist1971 said:


> I would be grateful for help in determining the authenticity of this bag
> 1) PRADA Handbag Nylon & Leather Bag -100% Authentic
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Han...911882?hash=item3f79a6c3ca:g:qXsAAOSw5cNYb66C
> EBay item number: 272623911882
> Seller etoile23
> 2) PRADA genuine leather handbag. Very good condition, rarely used
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222459740219?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> eBay item number:222459740219
> Seller mercenetas
> Thank you.



This is authentic


----------



## missfiggy

JadeVida said:


> oh ok thanks! but how about this one? its the same model but from a different pre-loved luxury bag seller.



Far too many fakes of this style around and I'm extremely suspicious of this on.  A better photo of the underside of the zipper might be helpful (the Lampo side of the zip head).


----------



## missfiggy

[QUOTE

2) PRADA genuine leather handbag. Very good condition, rarely used
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222459740219?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
eBay item number:222459740219
Seller mercenetas
Thank you.[/QUOTE]

This one also looks authentic and is a real beauty.


----------



## missfiggy

BelleLondon said:


> Dear Authenticators, I would be most grateful if you could please help me to authenticate the following item. Have a great day and many thanks for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Prada handbag
> Listing number: 182514155125
> Seller ID: kendalbutler
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-handbag-/182514155125?hash=item2a7eb0fe75:g:KlkAAOSwDmBY4naV
> Comments: I already own a Prada Nappa Gaufre bag, not this design and this looks suspiciously plastic-like. The long strap also looks wider than my current bags. Many thanks



It's gone - delisted by ebay so that probably confirms your suspicions.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

missfiggy said:


> No 1, No 2 and No 3 MIGHT be authentic
> No 4 is suspicious - leaning towards fake



Thanks missfiggy!
May I ask, if I was to buy one of these would more photos help to authenticate or is saffiano to difficult to authenticate with pictures only now?
Also, could you recommend an authentication service (just in case, for Paypal etc.) that would be specifically good with Prada/saffiano pieces?


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Thanks missfiggy!
> May I ask, if I was to buy one of these would more photos help to authenticate or is saffiano to difficult to authenticate with pictures only now?
> Also, could you recommend an authentication service (just in case, for Paypal etc.) that would be specifically good with Prada/saffiano pieces?



You're most welcome to submit more detailed photos and we'll do our best to help.  Sometimes there's something that shows up that can make an assessment very easy.  As for an authentication service for Prada, personal experience is that Fakespotters.com is good, quick and reliable.


----------



## Mist1971

Bratty1919 said:


> This is authentic





missfiggy said:


> This one also looks authentic and is a real beauty.



Thank you very much for your evaluation.
I correctly understood that both bags are authentic?
I like very much


----------



## BelleLondon

missfiggy said:


> It's gone - delisted by ebay so that probably confirms your suspicions.


Thanks very much Missfiggy x


----------



## hitt

*Name: *Prada Baguette(?)
*Listing number*: N/A
*Seller:* Local thrift store
*Comments: *I apologize. I don't have much information on it. With my limited knowledge, I have a feeling this might be authentic. If possible, I'd love to know more about the bag...like the name and season. If the photos are unclear or wrong please correct me and I will post better images as soon as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## IlB101

Hi, Thanks for your feedback every time - you have become my holygrail. Hope find my Cuir soon enough!
Can you please give me your views on this. No black dust bag, and the logo looks little tilted or its just my eyes!!

Item name: Prada Double Bag (Black/Rose Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote)     
Item number:  201885930068
SellerID:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/reshpate4?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201885930068?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your feedback every time - you have become my holygrail. Hope find my Cuir soon enough!
> Can you please give me your views on this. No black dust bag, and the logo looks little tilted or its just my eyes!!
> 
> Item name: Prada Double Bag (Black/Rose Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote)
> Item number:  201885930068
> SellerID:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/reshpate4?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201885930068?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3662356
> View attachment 3662355
> View attachment 3662354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662349
> View attachment 3662350
> View attachment 3662351
> View attachment 3662352



PLEEEEEEEEEZ!!!!!!!  Much BIGGER PICTURES.   Please read post #1 for the pictures and sizes we need.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

missfiggy said:


> You're most welcome to submit more detailed photos and we'll do our best to help.  Sometimes there's something that shows up that can make an assessment very easy.  As for an authentication service for Prada, personal experience is that Fakespotters.com is good, quick and reliable.



No problems! Thanks for the recommendation too, all help is much appreciated


----------



## Prada Psycho

JadeVida said:


> oh ok thanks! but how about this one? its the same model but from a different pre-loved luxury bag seller.





missfiggy said:


> Far too many fakes of this style around and I'm extremely suspicious of this on.  A better photo of the underside of the zipper might be helpful (the Lampo side of the zip head).




Total fake.


----------



## Martoonia

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## Faulin

Hi please authenticate this prada pietre for me. 
Any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Faulin said:


> Hi please authenticate this prada pietre for me.
> Any help appreciated, thanks
> View attachment 3664309
> View attachment 3664313
> View attachment 3664316
> View attachment 3664317
> View attachment 3664323
> View attachment 3664328


Fake.  In the future, use the appropriate authentication request format.


----------



## Faulin

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.  In the future, use the appropriate authentication request format.


Oh my God   I'm sorry , thank you so much


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear authenticators, I would be extremely grateful if you could please help me authenticate the following items. My apologies for posting three similar bags but epic failure, so far, trying to buy something on eBay as all items have been fakes!! Huge thanks for your time, very much appreciated. Have a great day x

Item Name: Genuine Prada Red Saffiano Lux Leather Bag
Listing number: 222471754787
Seller ID: rach2301
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222471754787?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The external Prada branding and limited photos look suspicious to me. I have asked for more photos but this is so cheap, it will go very quickly if it's real.

Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number: 152506748100
Seller ID: naz8162 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152506748...a86104b1a81&bu=44337489673&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: This looks authentic to me but there is something about the external Prada branding that I'm uncertain about

Item Namerada Saffiano Lux Bag
Listing number:182514543332
Seller ID:littlemisskatie09 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182514543332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The seller's claim to have lost the card since posting this new ad sounds fishy to me. She insists on having a picture of a supposedly lost card in her photos allegedly to reassure buyers of authenticity. Maybe, I'm cynical or eBay wary but it has the opposite effect.


----------



## missfiggy

BelleLondon said:


> Dear authenticators, I would be extremely grateful if you could please help me authenticate the following items. My apologies for posting three similar bags but epic failure, so far, trying to buy something on eBay as all items have been fakes!! Huge thanks for your time, very much appreciated. Have a great day x
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Prada Red Saffiano Lux Leather Bag
> Listing number: 222471754787
> Seller ID: rach2301
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222471754787?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The external Prada branding and limited photos look suspicious to me. I have asked for more photos but this is so cheap, it will go very quickly if it's real.
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag
> Listing number: 152506748100
> Seller ID: naz8162
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152506748...a86104b1a81&bu=44337489673&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: This looks authentic to me but there is something about the external Prada branding that I'm uncertain about
> 
> Item Namerada Saffiano Lux Bag
> Listing number:182514543332
> Seller ID:littlemisskatie09
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182514543332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The seller's claim to have lost the card since posting this new ad sounds fishy to me. She insists on having a picture of a supposedly lost card in her photos allegedly to reassure buyers of authenticity. Maybe, I'm cynical or eBay wary but it has the opposite effect.




No 1 is fake.
Nos 2 & 3 photos are not large or clear enough for any assessment.
AND you can NEVER be too cynical about anything on ebay!!!!


----------



## BelleLondon

missfiggy said:


> No 1 is fake.
> Nos 2 & 3 photos are not large or clear enough for any assessment.
> AND you can NEVER be too cynical about anything on ebay!!!!


Thank you so much Missfiggy. Glad to know my eBay cynicism is justifiable!! Lol. Have a great day x


----------



## oakrunfarm

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more photos of the lining.



Here are some more pics of the lining. Please let me know if you should need additional.
Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

oakrunfarm said:


> Here are some more pics of the lining. Please let me know if you should need additional.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3666559
> View attachment 3666560
> View attachment 3666561
> View attachment 3666562
> View attachment 3666563



That's not the same bag that was in your first request.

Here is the first request that you're quoting.  Clearly a different bag. 


oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, Miss Figgy,
> 
> I had posted the Ebay link to this bag a few weeks ago after I had won and paid for but not yet gotten it, and you had asked for more pics after I received it.
> Could you let me know if all looks OK to you?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 3607298
> View attachment 3607299
> View attachment 3607300
> View attachment 3607301
> View attachment 3607302
> View attachment 3607303
> View attachment 3607304
> View attachment 3607305
> View attachment 3607309
> View attachment 3607310​


----------



## oakrunfarm

Prada Psycho said:


> That's not the same bag that was in your first request.
> 
> Here is the first request that you're quoting.  Clearly a different bag.



I can certainly see how you might think that because the colors don't look the same, but it is the same bag. (I don't have a large collection and I only have two blue bags. I am not a reseller - I only purchase for myself.)

The first pics I posted of it were of the Ebay listing, so Miss Figgy asked me to post pics of it once I got it.
After I received it, I took pics of it in my kitchen, and then you asked for more and better pics of the lining, so I took it into my closet beside a window to take pics of it with better lighting since I have seen people take pics of lining that got rejected because they weren't clear enough.

I'll take more pics of both the exterior and interior in the same lighting conditions when I get home. I don't want anyone to think I am "up to something," so I will go ahead and do that. 

Thank you!


----------



## oakrunfarm

oakrunfarm said:


> I can certainly see how you might think that because the colors don't look the same, but it is the same bag. (I don't have a large collection and I only have two blue bags. I am not a reseller - I only purchase for myself.)
> 
> The first pics I posted of it were of the Ebay listing, so Miss Figgy asked me to post pics of it once I got it.
> After I received it, I took pics of it in my kitchen, and then you asked for more and better pics of the lining, so I took it into my closet beside a window to take pics of it with better lighting since I have seen people take pics of lining that got rejected because they weren't clear enough.
> 
> I'll take more pics of both the exterior and interior in the same lighting conditions when I get home. I don't want anyone to think I am "up to something," so I will go ahead and do that.
> 
> Thank you!



Here are the promised pics, Ms Prada Psycho.
Thank you for your help in authenticating this bag. I bought it on Ebay and would like to be able to file a claim if there is an issue.


----------



## missfiggy

oakrunfarm said:


> Here are the promised pics, Ms Prada Psycho.
> Thank you for your help in authenticating this bag. I bought it on Ebay and would like to be able to file a claim if there is an issue.
> View attachment 3666884
> View attachment 3666885
> View attachment 3666886
> View attachment 3666887
> View attachment 3666888
> View attachment 3666889
> View attachment 3666890
> View attachment 3666891
> View attachment 3666892
> View attachment 3666893



HOLEY SHEET!!!!  I really am astounded at the difference using a flash makes to the color of the bag in the photos.  If the photos are of the same bag my opinion is that it is authentic.


----------



## IlB101

Hi, Can you please let me know if you think this is authentic - I had asked for new pictures but not sure if they are still too small even now to see the logo and the nuances that you check. Sorry if it is, its sellers pictures, I can only ask.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Bag in Caramel
Listing number: 272615700785
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lups8117?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272615700785?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## IlB101

Uploading biggers pictures - very sorry if it still doesn't make the requirements. I am keen that I get your thoughts as I landed up buying a fake and had to battle out the refund. Clearly don't know my authentics vs fakes!!
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Bag
Listing number:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/reshpate4?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Double-Bag-Black-Rose-Saffiano-Cuir-Leather-Tote/201885930068


----------



## vichamburg

hey there
I am almost sure this bag is 99%fake. I had same one original in talco.
Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2761 Marmo
Seller: vintorina
Pay attention to the second pic. 
Could somebody PLEASE help me.
Thanks alot in advance!
http://m.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Double-Saffiano-Shopping-Tasche-neuwertig-/122432854024?hash=item1c81911808:g:wrAAAOSwB-1Y5SWH&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac08ce48a-2162-11e7-ad5c-74dbd1800e05%7Cparentrq%3A6e9bfb2e15b0a2af17a7d2e7fffae4cc%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## oakrunfarm

missfiggy said:


> HOLEY SHEET!!!!  I really am astounded at the difference using a flash makes to the color of the bag in the photos.  If the photos are of the same bag my opinion is that it is authentic.



Thank you Miss Figgy!

I took all of the pics with the same camera (my phone) and almost all were actually without a flash. It is amazing how much the blue color washes out up close. Even in the same lighting the pics had substantial differences in color between the close up lining pics and the ones of the exterior.

The biggest difference was between the exterior pics of the bag in my kitchen (kind of dim over head lighting) and the lining ones in my closet (within 18" of a window). It made the lining pics look almost gray.

As always, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Suburbangirl

*Hello *
*I nearly purchased this bag as I was so excited with their Easter special (Discounted twice from AUD $3940 down to @ AUD $2200-) but then thought I'd check trusty PF first. I am still looking for my first ever Prada double tote! Can you please authenticate this NEW BAG for me? As Reebonz is a shop site I am unsure if I can get more photos? The sale finishes 17 April. Thank you so much -I am aware the photos are not what is required.  I am now thinking its too good to be true?  Suzanne  *
*Prada Vitello Daino Double Bag 34cm*
*by Reebonz*


----------



## sploucha123456789

Hi all! Very excited that I am finally joining this forum, I have been a silent reader for many years. I am already talking with the seller of this item, and have almost confirmed my purchase, just want an expert opinion before I go ahead and finalize my transaction. Thanks! 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...da/silver-metal-jewellery-prada-3723440.shtml


----------



## poopsie

It has a bid
seller:  miguesuarez01miguel
title:
*PRADA AUTENTIC HANDBAG*
listing#
252847789598
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-AUTENTIC-HANDBAG-/252847789598?hash=item3adee7161e:g:PH4AAOSwA29Y5rMU


SSDD
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-AUTENTIC-HANDBAG-/252862074374?hash=item3adfc10e06:g:PH4AAOSwA29Y5rMU


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> It has a bid
> seller:  miguesuarez01miguel
> title:
> *PRADA AUTENTIC HANDBAG*
> listing#
> 252847789598
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-AUTENTIC-HANDBAG-/252847789598?hash=item3adee7161e:g:PH4AAOSwA29Y5rMU
> 
> 
> SSDD
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-AUTENTIC-HANDBAG-/252862074374?hash=item3adfc10e06:g:PH4AAOSwA29Y5rMU



Yeah.....about as *autentic* as silicon implants.


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> Uploading biggers pictures - very sorry if it still doesn't make the requirements. I am keen that I get your thoughts as I landed up buying a fake and had to battle out the refund. Clearly don't know my authentics vs fakes!!
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Bag
> Listing number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667337
> View attachment 3667338
> View attachment 3667339
> 
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/reshpate4?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Double-Bag-Black-Rose-Saffiano-Cuir-Leather-Tote/201885930068



The bag in the seller provided pictures look like it's probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

IlB101 said:


> View attachment 3667316
> View attachment 3667318
> View attachment 3667319
> View attachment 3667320
> View attachment 3667322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you please let me know if you think this is authentic - I had asked for new pictures but not sure if they are still too small even now to see the logo and the nuances that you check. Sorry if it is, its sellers pictures, I can only ask.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Bag in Caramel
> Listing number: 272615700785
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lups8117?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272615700785?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The bag in the listing looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

vichamburg said:


> hey there
> I am almost sure this bag is 99%fake. I had same one original in talco.
> Prada Saffiano Cuir BN2761 Marmo
> Seller: vintorina
> Pay attention to the second pic.
> Could somebody PLEASE help me.
> Thanks alot in advance!
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/Prada-Double-Saffiano-Shopping-Tasche-neuwertig-/122432854024?hash=item1c81911808:g:wrAAAOSwB-1Y5SWH&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac08ce48a-2162-11e7-ad5c-74dbd1800e05%7Cparentrq%3A6e9bfb2e15b0a2af17a7d2e7fffae4cc%7Ciid%3A1



Yep...absolutely fake.  Well spotted.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Yeah.....about as *autentic* as silicon implants.


IKR
I was going to just post them in the Hall of Shame thread, but this way there is a better record of the seller in case the listings get deleted


----------



## sploucha123456789

Is there a thread that would be better for me to post that bracelet in?


----------



## missfiggy

sploucha123456789 said:


> Is there a thread that would be better for me to post that bracelet in?



Try here - the Jewelry Box - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-jewelry.910857/


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Yep...absolutely fake.  Well spotted.



It has been taken down


----------



## Suburbangirl

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Cuir Small Tote in Orchid PinkListing number:
Seller ID: jordanrobertsjordanroberts
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...989290?hash=item41a7da816a:g:1PMAAOSwbwlW~u~y

Hello would you please mind looking at this bag-I can ask for my photos if required. Many thanks!!


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi,

Would you please help to authenticate the below item.
Item: Prada Glace Calf Nero Tote Bag
Item number : 222476831468
Seller: philippap_2008
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-Pr...%3A7723af6015b0a624b91c5154fffd88b7%7Ciid%3A1
Thank you for your help


----------



## Mist1971

Please see this bag
Prada Black Handbag
EBay item number: 152511767359
Seller160303
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Black-Handbag-/152511767359?hash=item238268e33f:g:BbkAAOSwmgJY8hCz
Thank you.


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear authenticators, I would be most grateful if you could please authenticate this bag for me. Also, do you know the name of this bag? The pebbly leather looks like a Prada Saffiano Cuir but I'm not familiar with the style. Many thanks for your time. Have a great weekend x

PS. Posted this and saw Mist1971 has asked about the same bag! 

Item  Name: Prada Black Handbag
Seller ID: 160303
Item no: 152511767359
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152511767...6516d3b6e55&bu=44337489673&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: Do you know the name of the bag please?


----------



## missfiggy

BelleLondon said:


> Dear authenticators, I would be most grateful if you could please authenticate this bag for me. Also, do you know the name of this bag? The pebbly leather looks like a Prada Saffiano Cuir but I'm not familiar with the style. Many thanks for your time. Have a great weekend x
> 
> PS. Posted this and saw Mist1971 has asked about the same bag!
> 
> Item  Name: Prada Black Handbag
> Seller ID: 160303
> Item no: 152511767359
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152511767...6516d3b6e55&bu=44337489673&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Do you know the name of the bag please?





Mist1971 said:


> Please see this bag
> Prada Black Handbag
> EBay item number: 152511767359
> Seller160303
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Black-Handbag-/152511767359?hash=item238268e33f:g:BbkAAOSwmgJY8hCz
> Thank you.



The material looks like saffiano and I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

RTMISSY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please help to authenticate the below item.
> Item: Prada Glace Calf Nero Tote Bag
> Item number : 222476831468
> Seller: philippap_2008
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-Prada-Glace-Calf-Black-Tote-Bag-/222476831468?hash=item33cca70aec:g:LaYAAOSwE0JY8wGf&_trkparms=pageci%3Af57a8d3e-22af-11e7-87ed-74dbd1808c3f%7Cparentrq%3A7723af6015b0a624b91c5154fffd88b7%7Ciid%3A1
> Thank you for your help



The listed bag looks authentic.


----------



## RTMISSY

Thank you


----------



## RTMISSY

missfiggy said:


> The listed bag looks authentic.


Thank you


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi Authenticators,

Would you please help me to authenticate below.
Item: Prada Bow wallet nero
Item no: 222422145640
Seller: julsdee88
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Bow-Wallet-Authentic-/222422145640?hash=item33c9649a68:g:V5AAAOSwXYtYsojw&nma=true&si=XC2W0gi%2BpfZn75M%2BNc8ZQrht6iI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I bought this last month and i'm hoping it is authentic. I took few more pictures, but having difficulty to upload. Please let me know if you need to see any specific picture to be able to authenticate. Thank you so much for your help as always.

Thank you,


----------



## Mist1971

missfiggy said:


> The material looks like saffiano and I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


Thank you that have found time.


----------



## missfiggy

RTMISSY said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate below.
> Item: Prada Bow wallet nero
> Item no: 222422145640
> Seller: julsdee88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Bow-Wallet-Authentic-/222422145640?hash=item33c9649a68:g:V5AAAOSwXYtYsojw&nma=true&si=XC2W0gi%2BpfZn75M%2BNc8ZQrht6iI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I bought this last month and i'm hoping it is authentic. I took few more pictures, but having difficulty to upload. Please let me know if you need to see any specific picture to be able to authenticate. Thank you so much for your help as always.
> 
> Thank you,



Not enough pics in the listing to make any assessment.  Millions of these are faked and they are indistinguishable from authentic unless I can actually handle them.  More photos and include pics of box, paper wrap and cards if possible.


----------



## SabinaZ

Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate these shoes? I'm not sure about the style name either


----------



## Mist1971

Good afternoon, what can you say about this bag?
1) Prada Handbag
EBay item number: 182530282391
Seller nellien2010
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182530282391?&_trksid=p2471758.m4791&autorefresh=true
Thank you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

SabinaZ said:


> Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate these shoes? I'm not sure about the style name either



Shoes go here please:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## missfiggy

Mist1971 said:


> Good afternoon, what can you say about this bag?
> 1) Prada Handbag
> EBay item number: 182530282391
> Seller nellien2010
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182530282391?&_trksid=p2471758.m4791&autorefresh=true
> Thank you in advance.



I don't like the look of it.


----------



## RTMISSY

missfiggy said:


> Not enough pics in the listing to make any assessment.  Millions of these are faked and they are indistinguishable from authentic unless I can actually handle them.  More photos and include pics of box, paper wrap and cards if possible.



Thank you missfiggy.

Please find below pictures, hope i attach them correctly.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Mist1971

missfiggy said:


> I don't like the look of it.


I really respect your opinion, thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

RTMISSY said:


> Thank you missfiggy.
> 
> Please find below pictures, hope i attach them correctly.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3669987
> View attachment 3670028
> View attachment 3670029
> View attachment 3670030
> View attachment 3670031
> View attachment 3670032
> View attachment 3670033
> View attachment 3670034
> View attachment 3670035



Best I can do is that it might be authentic.


----------



## RTMISSY

missfiggy said:


> Best I can do is that it might be authentic.


Thanks again missfiggy, appreciated


----------



## SabinaZ

missfiggy said:


> Shoes go here please:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


Sorry about that!!


----------



## BelleLondon

missfiggy said:


> The material looks like saffiano and I'm not convinced that this is authentic.





missfiggy said:


> The material looks like saffiano and I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


Thank you very much x


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate for me? Many thanks

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag
Listing number: 112373730042
Seller ID: april_ada81
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saf...730042?hash=item1a29ff0afa:g:klMAAOSwzqFY9Jbd
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

BelleLondon said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate for me? Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag
> Listing number: 112373730042
> Seller ID: april_ada81
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saf...730042?hash=item1a29ff0afa:g:klMAAOSwzqFY9Jbd
> Comments:



The photos in the listing are of no help unfortunately - all the necessary details are not visible.  Perhaps deliberate.  Applying the "would I buy this one" test, this one fails.  I wouldn't buy this one.


----------



## Mist1971

Dear authenticators, help with the authenticity of this bag
PRADA Handbag ** Vitello Daino Lock Shoulder Bag **
EBay item number: 322486004160
Seller mugrad2967
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322486004160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Mist1971 said:


> Dear authenticators, help with the authenticity of this bag
> PRADA Handbag ** Vitello Daino Lock Shoulder Bag **
> EBay item number: 322486004160
> Seller mugrad2967
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322486004160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance




Looks authentic.


----------



## Mist1971

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## BelleLondon

missfiggy said:


> The photos in the listing are of no help unfortunately - all the necessary details are not visible.  Perhaps deliberate.  Applying the "would I buy this one" test, this one fails.  I wouldn't buy this one.


Thank you so much x


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate for me? Many thanks

Item Name: prada saffiano bag
Listing number: 201893624385
Seller ID: aylward2010
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-saffiano-bag-/201893624385?hash=item2f01cc3a41:g:SLUAAOSwVm5Y807k
Comments: I think this is authentic (what do I know!!) but there's something about the outside Prada mark I'm uncertain about. The seller has just reduced the auction by 5 days and added a very low buy it now, instead of leaving it to just auction as she had previously, which has raised alarm bells. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

BelleLondon said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate for me? Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano bag
> Listing number: 201893624385
> Seller ID: aylward2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-saffiano-bag-/201893624385?hash=item2f01cc3a41:g:SLUAAOSwVm5Y807k
> Comments: I think this is authentic (what do I know!!) but there's something about the outside Prada mark I'm uncertain about. The seller has just reduced the auction by 5 days and added a very low buy it now, instead of leaving it to just auction as she had previously, which has raised alarm bells. Thank you


So fake it hurts.


----------



## BelleLondon

O.M.G!!! Thank you so much for the prompt response!! x


----------



## MM1565

Looking for advice please.  I'm a real newbie who just purchased this.  I know, I know - should've come here first.

Item Name:  Prada Cervo Leather Satchel
Listing #:  PRA121752
Seller:  TheRealReal
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/prada-cervo-leather-satchel-4

Truly appreciate your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MM1565 said:


> Looking for advice please.  I'm a real newbie who just purchased this.  I know, I know - should've come here first.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Cervo Leather Satchel
> Listing #:  PRA121752
> Seller:  TheRealReal
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/prada-cervo-leather-satchel-4
> 
> Truly appreciate your help!


The Real Real is notorious for putting REALLY few photos.   It appears to be OK, but once you get the bag, post your own photos according to page one/post one and we'll have a better look.


----------



## MM1565

Many thanks for your speedy response.  I will definitely take more pics & post when I receive.  This may be my last purchase from The Real Real...too shady.


----------



## Mist1971

Hello, could you please have a look at this bag for me. Thanks
Authentic Prada Black Leather Shoulder Handbag
EBay item number: 162477252909
Seller lvandeth1
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162477252909?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I attach additional photos from the seller


----------



## poopsie

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

another one just here for the free authentications 
Would it kill any of you to contribute to the community instead of just taking?


----------



## missfiggy

Mist1971 said:


> Hello, could you please have a look at this bag for me. Thanks
> Authentic Prada Black Leather Shoulder Handbag
> EBay item number: 162477252909
> Seller lvandeth1
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162477252909?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I attach additional photos from the seller



Old but authentic.  Last freebie.


----------



## saddlebag

Hello! I'm looking to get my first prada bag. Please help me with these two:

Bag #1
Item Name: Prada Blue Tessuto Nylon and Leather Tote Bag 1BA832
Listing number: 134148
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-blue-tessuto-nylon-and-leather-tote-bag-1ba832.html
Comments: a little bit concerned about the stitching on the top opening

Bag # 2
Item Name:
Prada Dark Grey Suede Large Double Handle Shopping Tote Bag BN2336
Listing number: 134616                                                                         
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...e-double-handle-shopping-tote-bag-bn2336.html
Comments:

Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

saddlebag said:


> Hello! I'm looking to get my first prada bag. Please help me with these two:
> 
> Bag #1
> Item Name: Prada Blue Tessuto Nylon and Leather Tote Bag 1BA832
> Listing number: 134148
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-blue-tessuto-nylon-and-leather-tote-bag-1ba832.html
> Comments: a little bit concerned about the stitching on the top opening
> 
> Bag # 2
> Item Name:
> Prada Dark Grey Suede Large Double Handle Shopping Tote Bag BN2336
> Listing number: 134616
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...e-double-handle-shopping-tote-bag-bn2336.html
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks!



No 1 - wouldn't touch it or any other of this style unless I bought it direct from Prada.  There are so many fakes of this style and they are so good that it is impossible to authenticate just from photos.

No 2 Might be authentic.


----------



## handbagkay

Hi there, I've never purchased a Prada item before so would appreciate some authentication help on this wallet. 

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Bicolor Wallet On Chain Nero Black Fuoco 163916
Listing number: The item number is 163916. 
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-bicolor-wallet-on-chain-nero-black-fuoco-163916
Comments: Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Mist1971

poopsie said:


> another one just here for the free authentications
> Would it kill any of you to contribute to the community instead of just taking?


Dear poopsie
I assumed that your post refers to me, because it followed immediately after my message ....
Unfortunately, I do not speak English and have not fully understood it, only the general meaning. It is very difficult for me to participate fully in the life of the forum (everything I write, I write with the help of an interpreter, and this often very distorts the meaning of the phrase.
I'm new to the forum, while I'm just trying to at least read some of the topics and several times I asked for help in determining the authenticity. Unfortunately for one reason or another, it is not always possible to redeem what you need and you have to ask again and again.



missfiggy said:


> Old but authentic. Last freebie.


Dear missfiggy.
I am infinitely grateful that you took the time to look and answer.
I really appreciate your help.
I'm sorry if I myself did not know if I had exhausted the limit of requests or violated some canons. I sincerely believed that if there is a topic, you can write in it ...
I'm really very upset and discouraged, for the first time I encountered such an attitude on the forums 

Thanks again for the help and my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## missfiggy

Mist1971 said:


> Dear poopsie
> I assumed that your post refers to me, because it followed immediately after my message ....
> Unfortunately, I do not speak English and have not fully understood it, only the general meaning. It is very difficult for me to participate fully in the life of the forum (everything I write, I write with the help of an interpreter, and this often very distorts the meaning of the phrase.
> I'm new to the forum, while I'm just trying to at least read some of the topics and several times I asked for help in determining the authenticity. Unfortunately for one reason or another, it is not always possible to redeem what you need and you have to ask again and again.
> 
> 
> Dear missfiggy.
> I am infinitely grateful that you took the time to look and answer.
> I really appreciate your help.
> I'm sorry if I myself did not know if I had exhausted the limit of requests or violated some canons. I sincerely believed that *if there is a topic, you can write in it ...*
> I'm really very upset and discouraged, for the first time I encountered such an attitude on the forums
> 
> Thanks again for the help and my apologies for the inconvenience.



Dear Mist1971
Unfortunately, sometimes good people get caught up in a bad situation and it's not their fault.   At this forum, we have had many, many people who actually use our free expertise to assist them in running a business.  That's not fair to us.  Some time ago the authenticators got together and discussed this situation.  We agreed generally to continue authenticating, but to limit our free service to people who joined the forum and became active members in some of the different areas available.  Newcomers are always welcome, but after 39 posts of yours, all asking for one or another brand to be authenticated, it began to look like you might be using the service to onsell bags on ebay or some other market place.  If this is not the case, we look forward to your continuing contributions to the many different forums available.  I trust you understand our position on this.


----------



## Mist1971

Dear missfiggy.
This situation really upsets me, because I really was just trying to buy a bag.
My last attempt was unsuccessful, the seller zeroed the auction: (

But now I understand better why you reacted that way.
Unfortunately, my ignorance of the language is clearly not conducive to fruitful communication, however, I have already looked at a few interesting topics for myself ....

PS: Thanks again for your help and understanding.
If I'm lucky, then with your light hand, in a couple of days I'll be a happy owner of an old, but genuine Prada handbag


----------



## saddlebag

missfiggy said:


> No 1 - wouldn't touch it or any other of this style unless I bought it direct from Prada.  There are so many fakes of this style and they are so good that it is impossible to authenticate just from photos.
> 
> No 2 Might be authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## saddlebag

Hi again! Will appreciate very much if you can check out another Prada for me. Thanks!

Item Name: Black Vitello Daino Leather Zip East/West Top Handle Bag BL0639
Listing number: 133238                    
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-zip-east-west-top-handle-bag-bl0639.html
Comments: will a be able to find strap to match it in Prada store?

Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

saddlebag said:


> Hi again! Will appreciate very much if you can check out another Prada for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Black Vitello Daino Leather Zip East/West Top Handle Bag BL0639
> Listing number: 133238
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-zip-east-west-top-handle-bag-bl0639.html
> Comments: will a be able to find strap to match it in Prada store?
> 
> Thanks again!



Looks authentic.  You might be able to order a strap from Prada.  You might also find one on ebay.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hallo miss figgy and team[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
My sister in law bought this Prada bag 
And I m 99%!sure it is fake
It's from eBay Kleinanzeigen 

Prada grey bag

Seller: Tanja H.
Listing number: none 

Please have a look

Thank u darling [emoji175]


----------



## saddlebag

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  You might be able to order a strap from Prada.  You might also find one on ebay.


Thanks again! =)


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Prada Saffiano Wallet (1M1132)
*Listing Number:* 262943251678
*Seller ID:* solda-krist
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262943251678
*Comments:* Dear Prada Authenticators,
Would you be so kind to help authenticate this wallet please? Thanks very much!


----------



## missfiggy

Ilovemiau said:


> Hallo miss figgy and team[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> My sister in law bought this Prada bag
> And I m *99%!sure it is fake*
> It's from eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Prada grey bag
> 
> Seller: Tanja H.
> Listing number: none
> 
> Please have a look
> 
> Thank u darling [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3675176
> View attachment 3675178
> View attachment 3675179
> View attachment 3675182
> View attachment 3675185
> View attachment 3675189
> View attachment 3675190
> View attachment 3675191
> View attachment 3675192
> View attachment 3675193



Hmmm....only 99%...I'm 100% sure.  It's very fake and it probably originally came from the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul.


----------



## missfiggy

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Prada Saffiano Wallet (1M1132)
> *Listing Number:* 262943251678
> *Seller ID:* solda-krist
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262943251678
> *Comments:* Dear Prada Authenticators,
> Would you be so kind to help authenticate this wallet please? Thanks very much!



It's possibly fake - card is for France, seller says purchased in Rome.  So it's possible that the fake came with all fake cards and documentation, as most do nowadays, or the seller is a bit absent minded and doesn't remember where it was purchased.  Not possible if they read the card correctly.  If you've ever shopped at Galleries Lafayette you remember it believe me.  It is truly an unforgettable experience on every level (pun intended...lol).


----------



## Ilovemiau

missfiggy said:


> Hmmm....only 99%...I'm 100% sure.  It's very fake and it probably originally came from the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul.



Thank u so much  miss figgy [emoji175]

The seller is a rude person. She sold many many Prada bags and insists it is 100% authentic.

I found out she has an eBay account too. here are her eBay ID and she had that bag on eBay too and sold it to my in law through eBay Kleinanzeigen. Hopefully others can be warned. 

Prada bag grey 
Auction:252823873683 
Seller: culturalheritage
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/252823873683


----------



## PLP2017

Hi, please can you authenticate this bag for me - thank you ! x

Prada Brown Large Very Soft Handbag with Dust Bag. Hardly Used
Number: 332192366362
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/sassymogs
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332192366362?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PLP2017

Hi, please would you authenticate this bag too - thank you!! x
Name:  Prada Large Red Bag - Vitello Daino Sacca Mancini
Number: 292094630575
Seller: pcahde01
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292094630575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLP2017 said:


> Hi, please can you authenticate this bag for me - thank you ! x
> 
> Prada Brown Large Very Soft Handbag with Dust Bag. Hardly Used
> Number: 332192366362
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/sassymogs
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332192366362?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLP2017 said:


> Hi, please would you authenticate this bag too - thank you!! x
> Name:  Prada Large Red Bag - Vitello Daino Sacca Mancini
> Number: 292094630575
> Seller: pcahde01
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292094630575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Also looks authentic.


----------



## elfie34

Hello lovely ladies,

Would it be possible to help me authenticate this bag please? 

It is the medium size double lux tote in Argilla with the strap. It is my own so I will happily provide more photos if needed. The leather smells beautiful and the zips are branded Lampo. Apologies for the quality of the pictures and many many thanks for your help.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

missfiggy said:


> It's possibly fake - card is for France, seller says purchased in Rome.  So it's possible that the fake came with all fake cards and documentation, as most do nowadays, or the seller is a bit absent minded and doesn't remember where it was purchased.  Not possible if they read the card correctly.  If you've ever shopped at Galleries Lafayette you remember it believe me.  It is truly an unforgettable experience on every level (pun intended...lol).



Dear Missfiggy,
Thank you for your reply! I was really uncertain about this wallet. Originally in her listing she did not show a photo of the back of the authenticity card, so I asked her to upload it, in the interim I asked where she purchased it and how old the wallet was and she said that "she purchased it 3 years ago from Rome". When she finally uploaded the back of the authenticity card the date and location as you have highlighted is incorrect. Rome does not have a Lafayette and we all know where Lafayette is - like really?! There is the one and only! Yes I agree with you Galleries Lafayette is a beautiful building can never forget it. I questioned her whether she really bought it in Rome and I didnt hear back. So thats why I resorted in coming to Purse Forum. I am so glad I didnt buy the wallet and thank you missfiggy for confirming that this wallet is most likely a fake! Phew!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Prada Authenticators,
I am not too sure about these 2 items. I have asked the seller to provide pictures of the authenticity card, here it attached. Thank you in advance. Much appreciated.

*1) Item Name:* Prada Shoulder Bag (BR4987)
*Listing Number:* 252873450959
*Seller ID:* lwan1682
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252873450959
*




2)Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet (1M0506)
*Listing Number:* 192166296431
*Seller ID: *mnizholinx
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192166296431


----------



## jellibelligirl

Hi Prada authenticators!

I would like to request for your assistance in authenticating the following bag:

Item Name: 100% authentic Prada Vit Daino shoulder bag handbag BL0805 Argilla
Listing Number: 152522056836
Seller ID: ejkcoralin-0
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/152522056836?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help and assistance!


----------



## withLVOE

hi authenticators.. please authenticate this for me.. it is a private sale so there is no listing # or ID.. thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

withLVOE said:


> hi authenticators.. please authenticate this for me.. it is a private sale so there is no listing # or ID.. thank you
> 
> View attachment 3678637
> View attachment 3678639
> View attachment 3678640
> View attachment 3678641
> View attachment 3678642
> View attachment 3678643
> View attachment 3678644


Inadequate photos.


----------



## BelleLondon

Dear Authenticators, could you please kindly authentic below for me? Huge thanks x

Edited to say I'm fairly certain this is fake especially cagey seller. Advert claims bought directly from Prada and when queried, refuses to say which Prada store, insists she can't guarantee authenticity and repeats that sister bought it from Dubai.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Biege
Listing number: 252899166537
Seller ID: samia_osman
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Biege-/252899166537?
Comments: Seller claims bought directly from Prada. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## scarecrow123

I purchased a Prada purse from Urbandaddy Perks (an online site that sells luxury goods similar to Gilt) about 2 years ago and now I am considering selling it. Please help me authenticate this


----------



## Prada Psycho

BelleLondon said:


> Dear Authenticators, could you please kindly authentic below for me? Huge thanks x
> 
> Edited to say I'm fairly certain this is fake especially cagey seller. Advert claims bought directly from Prada and when queried, refuses to say which Prada store, insists she can't guarantee authenticity and repeats that sister bought it from Dubai.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Biege
> Listing number: 252899166537
> Seller ID: samia_osman
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Biege-/252899166537?
> Comments: Seller claims bought directly from Prada. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!


So fake it hurts.


----------



## BelleLondon

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts.


Hi Prada Psycho, thank you so much for your time. I'm not at all surprised. Why people lie and blatantly and knowingly sell counterfeit items, is beyond me. Conversation with the seller below. I'm going to add her to the Hall of Shame. Hope that's OK. Thanks again and have a great day. x
Me:  Hi, may I please see a photo of the other side of the authenticity card, that is the side with the store details and bag details. Also, which Prada shop was this bought from? Can you please confirm that it is authentic? Many thanks for your time
Seller: My sister got it for me as a gift from Dubai it is a genuine leather but I can't guarantee the authenticity of the item.
Me: Your advert says it was bought directly from Prada. If that is true, you should be able to confirm whether the item is authentic.
Seller: My sister bought it from Dubai as I explained.


----------



## momoja

Hello TPF,
Can someone help me authenticate this item?
Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Lux Leather Black Double Handle bag
Listing number: 21026532
Seller ID: Overstock.com
Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...7S3X7CMH4UXL7VKLE&recalg=879,873,839&recidx=1
Comments: I heard this site is selling fakes, but I took a plunge, knowing they have a good return policy.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

momoja said:


> Hello TPF,
> Can someone help me authenticate this item?
> Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Lux Leather Black Double Handle bag
> Listing number: 21026532
> Seller ID: Overstock.com
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...7S3X7CMH4UXL7VKLE&recalg=879,873,839&recidx=1
> Comments: I heard this site is selling fakes, but I took a plunge, knowing they have a good return policy.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


When you get the bag, post your own photos.  Then we'll have a look.


----------



## nany

I want to know if jomashop sells authentic prada bags?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nany said:


> I want to know if jomashop sells authentic prada bags?


I've not personally seen any of their bags/etc. show up here, so I can't answer that.  I did glance around their site just now.  The pictures aren't adequate to make a call one way or the other.  I've purchased other items from Jomashop (watches, pens) and never had any issues. That said, any merchant that isn't a Prada boutique is always vulnerable to the Super Fake items.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Prada Purse Nappa Gaufre (1M1152)
*Listing Number:* 262957409118
*Seller ID:* karljanz
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262957409118
*Comments:* Dear Prada Authenticators,
Would you be so kind to help authenticate this purse please? Thank you.


----------



## natb27

Dear Prada Authenticators, please could you give me your opinions on this bag. 

Item name: Prada women's handbag Prada
Item number: 112385593892
SellerID: ndaa94470 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-wom...593892?hash=item1a2ab41224:g:B6gAAOSwvihZANAV

Thank-you in advance for your time.

Kindest Regards, Nat.


----------



## Prada Psycho

natb27 said:


> Dear Prada Authenticators, please could you give me your opinions on this bag.
> 
> Item name: Prada women's handbag Prada
> Item number: 112385593892
> SellerID: ndaa94470
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-wom...593892?hash=item1a2ab41224:g:B6gAAOSwvihZANAV
> 
> Thank-you in advance for your time.
> 
> Kindest Regards, Nat.


It looks OK, but I'd be VERY reluctant to purchase something this expensive from a 2 feedback seller.


----------



## nany

anyone bought prada saffiano bags from amuze.com? their prices seem lowest on the internet ,are they authentic prada bags?


----------



## Prada Psycho

nany said:


> anyone bought prada saffiano bags from amuze.com? their prices seem lowest on the internet ,are they authentic prada bags?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## oliveoylzz

Hi. I just bought a bag from a lady I met for the first time at a party. I had doubts but she was so convincing that I went home with my first Prada bag. Pls help me authenticate it.

Bag name: Prada Tessuro Gaufre BN1924 
I took the pictures myself. 
I read somewhere that the hardware for all Tessuto Gaufre is brass. Mine is silver tone.. and I can't find similar bags in trusted online shops. 

I think I bought a fake.


----------



## oliveoylzz

Here are more photos
Bag Name- Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1924


----------



## reaswood

This is my first post re: Prada and I admit that I know nothing. This is an ebay listing
Item Name: 
*PRADA Khaki Red Leather Hobo Bag Satchel Purse Handbag*

Listing number:382055139829
Seller ID: elsyclosets
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Khaki-R...%3Abe716e4115b0a861a5e4d372fffe5380%7Ciid%3A1

Comments: no card or dust bag. no tag number listed


----------



## Prada Psycho

oliveoylzz said:


> Here are more photos
> Bag Name- Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN1924
> View attachment 3683497
> View attachment 3683500
> View attachment 3683501
> View attachment 3683503
> View attachment 3683504
> View attachment 3683507


Purse party?   There's the dead give away.  It's a total fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

reaswood said:


> This is my first post re: Prada and I admit that I know nothing. This is an ebay listing
> Item Name:
> *PRADA Khaki Red Leather Hobo Bag Satchel Purse Handbag*
> 
> Listing number:382055139829
> Seller ID: elsyclosets
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Khaki-Red-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Satchel-Purse-Handbag-/382055139829?hash=item58f442c9f5:g:H6oAAOSwHptY~Qs~&_trkparms=pageci%3A426ac1fb-2d91-11e7-86e3-74dbd1804794%7Cparentrq%3Abe716e4115b0a861a5e4d372fffe5380%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Comments: no card or dust bag. no tag number listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683752
> View attachment 3683753
> View attachment 3683754
> View attachment 3683755
> View attachment 3683756
> View attachment 3683757
> View attachment 3683758
> View attachment 3683759
> View attachment 3683760
> View attachment 3683761



Vintage Prada isn't my strong suit.  I have my thoughts.  Bratty1919 is better with these. Let's see what she has to say.


----------



## oliveoylzz

Prada Psycho said:


> Purse party?   There's the dead give away.  It's a total fake.



It was not a purse party but she was one of the guests and she brought purses and wallets to show other guests. My friend, the host, said she gets her purses from that lady.


----------



## adriennem88

Item Name: Prada Mini Backpack
Item Number: 21142514
Comments: Please help me authenticate this backpack from Tradesy! Thank you.
LINK:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-...da&utm_term=&gclid=CP-RjMrWzdMCFQIQaQodLvUA3Q


----------



## sarlm

Hi guys, could you please authenticate this for me? It was purchased from the High End fb group. Seller advised it was cited as authentic in the Sydney store but provided no paperwork. I took it to Prada in Melbourne and they said they couldn't tell as it's an older style...I don't know what it's called as I'm not that familiar with the range, I just love this bag. It came with its dustbag


----------



## oliveoylzz

Prada Psycho said:


> Purse party?   There's the dead give away.  It's a total fake.


Update: So I asked for a refund. As expected she was insisting it is authentic. It is preloved, reconditioned. And that preloved and reconditioned purses CAN NOT be authenticated because they replace parts. And when I asked about the authenticity card that came with the bag, she said it's not authentic and may have been from another bag because original owners sometimes lose the card! And so her supplier replaced it with a random one just so they can sell it as a complete set. Hahaha! Anyway, to make the long story short she agreed to a full refund. But then tried to sell me stuff again. OMG. Thanks PRADA PSYCHO!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sarlm said:


> Hi guys, could you please authenticate this for me? It was purchased from the High End fb group. Seller advised it was cited as authentic in the Sydney store but provided no paperwork. I took it to Prada in Melbourne and they said they couldn't tell as it's an older style...I don't know what it's called as I'm not that familiar with the range, I just love this bag. It came with its dustbag


Prada stores do NOT authenticate.  Never, ever. Period.  If they do, they could be fired.  The only time Prada authenticates bags is when the item goes to Prada in Milan, usually for repairs.  That said, the photos aren't adequate to make a call on this one.  There are a couple of things that don't pass the "Would *I* buy this?" test however.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## sarlm

Yes I didn't realize that they didn't authenticate, but the sales guy said he'd have a quick look. I managed to track down the original seller and she said she bought it a few years ago from Milan and gave me the following details: BN2369, Vitello Daino, Pomice. I am happy to add more photos, would you mind letting me know what you'd need so I can upload them?



Prada Psycho said:


> Prada stores do NOT authenticate.  Never, ever. Period.  If they do, they could be fired.  The only time Prada authenticates bags is when the item goes to Prada in Milan, usually for repairs.  That said, the photos aren't adequate to make a call on this one.  There are a couple of things that don't pass the "Would *I* buy this?" test however.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## natb27

Dear Prada Authenticators, please could you give me your opinions on this bag. 

Item name: Prada Vitello Daino Handbag
Item number:142369168595
SellerID: panings
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vit...168595?hash=item2125dd1cd3:g:R10AAOSw42dZB6gU

Thank-you in advance for your time.

Kindest Regards, Nat.

(Thank-you Prada Psycho, for your advice on a different bag (the seller only had 2 feedback). 
I also like this bag; I like blue or grey bags. However, as this one is new & unused, it makes be extra anxious. So I would really appreciate your advice.
 I know the safest way to buy a genuine Prada bag is from a Prada boutique, however, my self-esteem is too low to go into the stores. I would feel intimidated. I have looked on the Prada website, and haven't found any styles that I love. I guess if I saw one on their website that I really liked, I would dare go into a Prada boutique as I would be 99.9% sure I would buy it  (so in a weird way, I wouldn't feel too intimidated to walk into their store!!!)


----------



## Bratty1919

reaswood said:


> This is my first post re: Prada and I admit that I know nothing. This is an ebay listing
> Item Name:
> *PRADA Khaki Red Leather Hobo Bag Satchel Purse Handbag*
> 
> Listing number:382055139829
> Seller ID: elsyclosets
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Khaki-Red-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Satchel-Purse-Handbag-/382055139829?hash=item58f442c9f5:g:H6oAAOSwHptY~Qs~&_trkparms=pageci%3A426ac1fb-2d91-11e7-86e3-74dbd1804794%7Cparentrq%3Abe716e4115b0a861a5e4d372fffe5380%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Comments: no card or dust bag. no tag number listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683752
> View attachment 3683753
> View attachment 3683754
> View attachment 3683755
> View attachment 3683756
> View attachment 3683757
> View attachment 3683758
> View attachment 3683759
> View attachment 3683760
> View attachment 3683761




This is real


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Vintage Prada isn't my strong suit.  I have my thoughts.  Bratty1919 is better with these. Let's see what she has to say.



Thanks  It's the real deal!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks  It's the real deal!


Great minds!


----------



## reaswood

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real





Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks  It's the real deal!


thanks!!


----------



## julia_sp

Hello,
Could you please advise me for a paid Prada authentication service? It's about a vintage Prada wallet.
I paid to authenticate4u, sent them the requested pictures, and since then, whole week already, I can't get in touch in any way, not answering phone, mails, FB messages, nothing. Didn't even say if they just need more time or anything...
So, do know some other reliable service I could use?
Thank you very much.


----------



## okolo

Hi Amazong work youre doing here. Would love an opion on the authenticity of this Poshmark listing please. 
Item Name: prada pebbled Purse
Listing number: (not sure if poshmark has these)
Seller ID: angelbh71
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-pebbled-leather-purse-58dbef604e8d171f2318fc40 
Comments: there are 3 links because she has made additional posts to show more photos. I'll put the additional links here: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-prada-photos-58dbeff4bcd4a75a3c00e27a 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Prada-photos-590b319bfbf6f963000032d3 

does it make sense they woukd put the triangle logo on the back like that? Also, she mentioned that the cross body strap is lossed and that one of the rivets in the traingle emblem is missing. Its used with signs of wear, but I dont mind the kevel of wear currently shown. 

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## okolo

I just realized all the photos werent uploaded. I'll  try again here. My apologies. And thanks again....


----------



## callary

Please authenticate this. Thank you for your time.
Item: 
*USED AUTHENTIC VINTAGE PRADA NAVY BLUE NYLON GOLD TONE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG*
Seller: pmc7067
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/USED-AUTHENTI...HOULDER-BAG-/391770134393?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## jeninajenille

Dear Authenticators,

Please authenticate this. Seller says authenticity card is misplaced already.
Item: Prada BN1336 Nylon Gaufre.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jeninajenille

Dear Authenticators,

Please authenticate. Seller says authenticity card is misplaced already.
Item: Prada BN1792 Nylon Gaufre

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## anairam1980

Dear authenticators, will you be so kind to authenticate this bag for me, please?


----------



## charlottteec

Hi authenticators 
Is anyone able to authenticate this prada canvas shoulder bag please? 

The link is: http://depop.com/lilybedwell/lilybedwell-prada-shoulder-bag-single

Seller: lilybedwell 

Thanks so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Authentication requests that DO NOT conform to Page One, Post One instructions of this thread will be ignored.  *


----------



## Prada Psycho

charlottteec said:


> View attachment 3690519
> View attachment 3690518
> View attachment 3690517
> View attachment 3690516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators
> Is anyone able to authenticate this prada canvas shoulder bag please?
> 
> The link is: http://depop.com/lilybedwell/lilybedwell-prada-shoulder-bag-single
> 
> Seller: lilybedwell
> 
> Thanks so much


These are next to impossible to authenticate and are counterfeited very well. You'd be better off purchasing something similar at a Prada boutique.


----------



## okolo

Hi Authenticators. I apologize for my post possibly not being in the correct format though I tried, but It was from my phone so I noticed many double photos,spelling errors,  etc after it posted. I'll do it from my PC this time. I sincerely appreciate your hard work. Thanks for any consideration in helping me determine if this indeed appears authentic. I also did some more searching around and found what may be the model number of my incoming bag from Poshmark.

Item Name: (I searched hard High and low and I'm thinking it's a BT0449 - Edera)
Listing number: (I can't find listing numbers on poshmark, but this is the title - 
*Authentic Prada pebbled leather purse*
Seller ID: angelbh71
Link:   (She made 3 listings to show as many photos as she could)
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-pebbled-leather-purse-58dbef604e8d171f2318fc40 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-prada-photos-58dbeff4bcd4a75a3c00e27a 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Prada-photos-590b319bfbf6f963000032d3 
Comments: I'm surprised at the price she was willing to let this go for so that made me wonder it's authenticity, but it is in used condition and shows some signs of wear. I'm fine with the level of wear portrayed so long as it does indeed appear authentic. There are no luggage lables, or cards. 

This is her listing description , " Authentic Prada pebbled leather satchel purse. Zip top. Zip pocket on the interior with the # tag. Missing stud on the prada plaque on back of purse. This is in USED condition - some signs of wear; some leather is worn and some loose threads on straps but not falling apart or anything. I'll make a separate listing with additional photos as well. Nylon lining on interior. Silver hardware. I can clean this for you upon request otherwise I'd rather not touch it."

Thank you again for your consideration.


----------



## anairam1980

julia_sp said:


> Hello,
> Could you please advise me for a paid Prada authentication service? It's about a vintage Prada wallet.
> I paid to authenticate4u, sent them the requested pictures, and since then, whole week already, I can't get in touch in any way, not answering phone, mails, FB messages, nothing. Didn't even say if they just need more time or anything...
> So, do know some other reliable service I could use?
> Thank you very much.



I had issues with the a few weeks ago. I managed to find a way to get in touch with them. I posted about it in another topic.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate4u-com-experiences.837503/page-80


----------



## J252

I'd like to know if this is authentic, and if so if it is a recent design. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *Authentication requests that DO NOT conform to Page One, Post One instructions of this thread will be ignored.  *





J252 said:


> I'd like to know if this is authentic, and if so if it is a recent design. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

okolo said:


> Hi Authenticators. I apologize for my post possibly not being in the correct format though I tried, but It was from my phone so I noticed many double photos,spelling errors,  etc after it posted. I'll do it from my PC this time. I sincerely appreciate your hard work. Thanks for any consideration in helping me determine if this indeed appears authentic. I also did some more searching around and found what may be the model number of my incoming bag from Poshmark.
> 
> Item Name: (I searched hard High and low and I'm thinking it's a BT0449 - Edera)
> Listing number: (I can't find listing numbers on poshmark, but this is the title -
> *Authentic Prada pebbled leather purse*
> Seller ID: angelbh71
> Link:   (She made 3 listings to show as many photos as she could)
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-pebbled-leather-purse-58dbef604e8d171f2318fc40
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-prada-photos-58dbeff4bcd4a75a3c00e27a
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Prada-photos-590b319bfbf6f963000032d3
> Comments: I'm surprised at the price she was willing to let this go for so that made me wonder it's authenticity, but it is in used condition and shows some signs of wear. I'm fine with the level of wear portrayed so long as it does indeed appear authentic. There are no luggage lables, or cards.
> 
> This is her listing description , " Authentic Prada pebbled leather satchel purse. Zip top. Zip pocket on the interior with the # tag. Missing stud on the prada plaque on back of purse. This is in USED condition - some signs of wear; some leather is worn and some loose threads on straps but not falling apart or anything. I'll make a separate listing with additional photos as well. Nylon lining on interior. Silver hardware. I can clean this for you upon request otherwise I'd rather not touch it."
> 
> Thank you again for your consideration.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690871
> View attachment 3690872
> View attachment 3690877
> View attachment 3690878
> View attachment 3690879
> View attachment 3690893
> View attachment 3690894
> View attachment 3690896
> View attachment 3690898
> View attachment 3690907




Not enough details to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't touch this with a 100 foot pole.


----------



## okolo

Prada Psycho said:


> Not enough details to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't touch this with a 100 foot pole.




YIKES! Good think Poshmark allows returns if item not as described. Its going back. Thank you so much for helping the naive


----------



## Prada Psycho

okolo said:


> YIKES! Good think Poshmark allows returns if item not as described. Its going back. Thank you so much for helping the naive


That particular bag was counterfeited by the millions around 2004 or so.  I still see "new" fakes of it.   That army green is one of them.  Better to get a refund than guess.


----------



## Heda97

Hi there, is this authentic?

Item Name: Prada Briefcase
Link: https://www.depop.com/hayyyyyy/hayyyyyy-lightly-used-prada-briefcase-leather


----------



## Prada Psycho

Heda97 said:


> Hi there, is this authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Briefcase
> Link: https://www.depop.com/hayyyyyy/hayyyyyy-lightly-used-prada-briefcase-leather


Not enough photos to say.


----------



## okolo

Prada Psycho said:


> That particular bag was counterfeited by the millions around 2004 or so.  I still see "new" fakes of it.   That army green is one of them.  Better to get a refund than guess.



Dammit! I hate liars!!!
I have to say I finally got it in my hands today in the mail and the quality is very superb. Even the lining is of a very sturdy fabric that I didnt imagine just from photos and the bag itself is alot heavier than I thought it would be. I took a look at the triangle plaque from behind since one of the rivets did fall off, and even from behind of the plaque there is evidence of superior quality. (You mentioned not spelling out details about identifying info, so i wont ) 
I asked the seller how can she be sure of its authenticity and she said that her mom bought it herself from the store many years ago as her mom only own designer bags and even she has tried asking her mom for her bags but she wouldn't give them to her, haha. Based on my conversations with her and now having this in my hand, my gut feeling is strongly telling me to believe her.  However, the fact they have been so disturbingly copied...ugh. I just want to own an authentic piece and dont mind it being second hand you know what I mean? ...smh...
 Thanks for being so educational and for the time you've invested here. Keep up the good works all of you.


----------



## modelsoup202

Hi Authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this Prada backpack.

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Listing Number: 3437310
Seller ID: LAURA (United Kingdom)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/backpacks/prada/black-backpack-prada-3437310.shtml
Comments: The seller said that the bag was around 18 years old, did not come with an authenticity card, but came with a duster bag

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Itsmeval

Hi Authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this Prada backpack.

Item Name: Prada Nylon Tessuto gaufre
Listing Number: 3437310
Seller ID: dreanmoursales (Singapore)
Link: http://carousell.com/p/102805827
Comments:  

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Itsmeval

Here are more pictures... 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Itsmeval said:


> Here are more pictures...
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Oh soooooo fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Not back yet, but found a patch where internet is available - whoopee! Waiting for my DH to clean his fish catch and what better than tpf?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Not back yet, but found a patch where internet is available - whoopee! _*Waiting for my DH to clean his fish catch and what better than tpf?*_


Something apropos about that.


----------



## Itsmeval

missfiggy said:


> Oh soooooo fake.


Really? It's a fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Itsmeval said:


> Really? It's a fake?


Yes.


----------



## saddlebag

Hello! Would like to have this bag checked for authenticity.
Item Name: Saffiano Lux Leather Top Handle Bag                 
Listing number: 132571                    
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-yellow-saffiano-lux-leather-top-handle-bag.html
Comments:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brinn1018

I was hoping you could help authenticate this item.
Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA MESSENGER/CROSS BODY BAG - EUC
Listing number:182569035299
Seller ID: georgiepoorgie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182569035299?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: 
*Authentic Prada Messenger bag - EUC*
Functional, versatile, practical and always in style.  Lightweight bag, but carries TONS of stuff, and very comfortable to tote around everyday. 
It has multiple zipped compartments:
1. Exterior zippered pocket/front pouch
2. Main zippered body
3. Zippered interior pocket
Approximate Measurements: 13" L x 9"H x 3" W
Other details: All hardware has Prada engraved, lined with jacquard Prada interior lining, has a #172 white tag in the interior pocket, vela nylon with leather accents
I am a tPF member and do not condone selling or purchasing fakes.  Please be assured all my items are authentic.


----------



## jellibelligirl

Reposting since I never got a reply. 
--
Hi Prada authenticators!

I would like to request for your assistance in authenticating the following bag:

Item Name: 100% authentic Prada Vit Daino shoulder bag handbag BL0805 Argilla
Listing Number: 152522056836
Seller ID: ejkcoralin-0
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/152522056836?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help and assistance!


----------



## moonbunny390

Hi can anyone please authenticate this for me? Thankyou in advance.  
Item name: Prada Saffiano Fuoco Wallet
Link: https://www.koibito.co.nz/product-page/p


----------



## seleniteAMG

Hello [emoji3] my husband bought me a Prada Double Bag from Off 5th last night and I wanted to make sure that it is legit.  Any help is appreciated and thanks in advance!

1.  Prada Double Bag
2.  Bought from Off 5th
3.  Off 5th
4.  In person purchase.
5.  My husband purchased this from Off 5th.  The bag smells amazing, and does not have any huge quality issues, however being that it is from an outlet store I wanted to get a second opinion.

One thing that does scare me is that they gave the wrong authenticity card...but those are in the bags and someone could have switched them by mistake on the floor.  Not sure if it's that big of it a deal but chime in please!

The photos are attached.
















Continued in next post [emoji3]


----------



## seleniteAMG

Thank you in advance [emoji177]


----------



## Bratty1919

jellibelligirl said:


> Reposting since I never got a reply.
> --
> Hi Prada authenticators!
> 
> I would like to request for your assistance in authenticating the following bag:
> 
> Item Name: 100% authentic Prada Vit Daino shoulder bag handbag BL0805 Argilla
> Listing Number: 152522056836
> Seller ID: ejkcoralin-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/152522056836?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and assistance!



The listing has ended. Did you win it?


----------



## jellibelligirl

Hi Bratty1919. Yes, I did but the bag is still in transit and I haven't left feedback for the seller yet.


----------



## Viviennealisha

On the occasion of the birth of our first child my boyfriend recently purchased a Prada bag from a private seller on eBay. It is my first Prada bag and we urgently need your help to find out if it's authentic or not.

Item Name: Prada Borsa a Mano Saffiano
Listing number: 1BA118
Seller ID: /
Link: /
Comments: We already went to a local Prada store, but they just referred to Prada's regular service email address - we then received an email back only stating that all bags purchased at a regular Prada store or outlet are authentic. That does not really help.

Please find below all necessary pictures.

Thank you!!


----------



## Viviennealisha

Viviennealisha said:


> On the occasion of the birth of our first child my boyfriend recently purchased a Prada bag from a private seller on eBay. It is my first Prada bag and we urgently need your help to find out if it's authentic or not.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Borsa a Mano Saffiano
> Listing number: 1BA118
> Seller ID: /
> Link: /
> Comments: We already went to a local Prada store, but they just referred to Prada's regular service email address - we then received an email back only stating that all bags purchased at a regular Prada store or outlet are authentic. That does not really help.
> 
> Please find below all necessary pictures.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Format and appropriate photos required.


----------



## Viviennealisha

Prada Psycho said:


> Format and appropriate photos required.



Item Name: Prada Borsa a Mano Saffiano
Listing number: 1BA118
Seller ID: /
Link: /
Comments: We already went to a local Pradastore, but they just referred to Prada's regular service email address - we then received an email back only stating that all bags purchased at a regular Prada store or outlet are authentic. That does not really help.

Further pictures in next post.


----------



## Viviennealisha

Viviennealisha said:


> Item Name: Prada Borsa a Mano Saffiano
> Listing number: 1BA118
> Seller ID: /
> Link: /
> Comments: We already went to a local Pradastore, but they just referred to Prada's regular service email address - we then received an email back only stating that all bags purchased at a regular Prada store or outlet are authentic. That does not really help.
> 
> Further pictures in next post.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Need the eBay link to this item.


----------



## Viviennealisha

Prada Psycho said:


> Need the eBay link to this item.



There is no eBay link anymore as we already purchased it - we bought it via eBay small advertisements where the links are deleted afterwards (like Craigslist).


----------



## Monthathip

Hello Authenticators,
Please would you authenticate this bag, i got the Bag from a Private eBay seller. 
I don't pick it up yet!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Doble Bag 
Item number: 192178683784
Listing number: B2756T
Seller ID: kaiami88 ( Germany)
Link: http:  //www.ebay.de/itm/PRADA-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Double-Bag-schwarz-inkl-Rechnung-/192178683784?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=RQzD3u%252BdA1S5gjG7wLtQ4bGozrc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comment: Thank you so much for helping me.
I wish you all the best . Monthathip


----------



## superavacado

Hello,
Can somebody help me authenticate this item.

Item Name: Authentic Prada 1BA058 Bag (VITELLO PHENIX leather shopper bag crossbody bag.)
Seller: jonat_herzo
Seller Location: Germany
Ebay Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122415136933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

** The link might not work because the item listing is over and has been bought **

Please can somebody help me. Thank you.


----------



## superavacado

More Pictures:


----------



## onebadegg




----------



## superavacado

superavacado said:


> More Pictures:



Hello Authenticators, 

Any help on finding out if it is authentic or not would be really appreciated. Thank you once again.


----------



## onebadegg




----------



## Ellielvis007

Hallo everybody!
Today i Buy a very old bagof prada.
The bag looks very old and i dont know is it Original.. .

Please help me


I dont know the name of this Modell and there is no number or anything Else Inside. 

Maybe because its a very old bag?

Thank you.


----------



## Monthathip

Hello Miss Figgy, Prada Pyscho,
I'm in very difficult situation! I bought this bag 
( #4600) from eBay. My first thought was that it is authentic. Then I just read and read and read and researched from your expertise, then I took a look to the photo. My stomach got hurt!!!!
Now the Seller open a case because I did not pick it up yet.
I have time till *Wednesday* to pick it up.

I really want to know is this bag is authentic,
Can you please help me to get out of this confusing situation.

Please please please help me
Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monthathip said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Please would you authenticate this bag, i got the Bag from a Private eBay seller.
> I don't pick it up yet!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Doble Bag
> Item number: 192178683784
> Listing number: B2756T
> Seller ID: kaiami88 ( Germany)
> Link: http:  //www.ebay.de/itm/PRADA-Saffiano-Lux-Tote-Double-Bag-schwarz-inkl-Rechnung-/192178683784?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=RQzD3u%252BdA1S5gjG7wLtQ4bGozrc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comment: Thank you so much for helping me.
> I wish you all the best . Monthathip


Photos are inadequate to authenticate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

superavacado said:


> More Pictures:


Looks OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

onebadegg said:


> View attachment 3704804


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ellielvis007 said:


> Hallo everybody!
> Today i Buy a very old bagof prada.
> The bag looks very old and i dont know is it Original.. .
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 
> I dont know the name of this Modell and there is no number or anything Else Inside.
> 
> Maybe because its a very old bag?
> 
> Thank you.


Fake.


----------



## WheresMyBag

Hi, would greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate this model and bag for me. Please see the photos of the bag. I have also seen this in Prada Outlet stores, but haven't been able to find any record of the model on official retailer websites. This is the closest one but the hanging pouch tag is different: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447117333. Wondering if the listing and bag in my photos is specifically made just for outlets or if it is a legitimate model. Thank you very much!

Item Name:  Vitello Phenix 1ba058
Listing number: 1ba058, SKU CSG-1BA058
Seller ID: Pink Orchard
Link: https://www.pinkorchard.com/index.p...llo-phenix-leather-convertible-bag-black.html


----------



## Nina101

Hello, 

Could you authenticate this for me?
The care label is missing, looks like it was next to the sizing label at the side of the shirt 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nina101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you authenticate this for me?
> The care label is missing, looks like it was next to the sizing label at the side of the shirt
> Thanks in advance


This thread is for handbags and small leather goods.


----------



## Prada Psycho

WheresMyBag said:


> Hi, would greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate this model and bag for me. Please see the photos of the bag. I have also seen this in Prada Outlet stores, but haven't been able to find any record of the model on official retailer websites. This is the closest one but the hanging pouch tag is different: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447117333. Wondering if the listing and bag in my photos is specifically made just for outlets or if it is a legitimate model. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name:  Vitello Phenix 1ba058
> Listing number: 1ba058, SKU CSG-1BA058
> Seller ID: Pink Orchard
> Link: https://www.pinkorchard.com/index.p...llo-phenix-leather-convertible-bag-black.html


Looks fine.


----------



## superavacado

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK.



Thank you kindly. Cheers.


----------



## Monthathip

Hello Prada Phycho,
Thank you very much for your Feed Back,
So what do you think should I pick it up?
If I would be you what you gonna do?
I asking you, because I do respect your opinion.
I really do appreciated
Please help me to make a Decision.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monthathip said:


> Hello Prada Phycho,
> Thank you very much for your Feed Back,
> So what do you think should I pick it up?
> If I would be you what you gonna do?
> I asking you, because I do respect your opinion.
> I really do appreciated
> Please help me to make a Decision.


I wouldn't touch it with a 20 foot pole.  Buy from Prada if you want the real thing.


----------



## SimplyB

Hello authenticators!

I'm new to Prada.  If you could pretty please, take a peek at these two listings.  Both listings are for the same style bag...I'm just not sure which one is authentic.  

Bag #1
Item Name: PRADA Gather 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Beige Leather Nylon Italy 
Listing number: 232336021955
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...021955?hash=item36184e59c3:g:9jkAAOSw5UZY-DJx
Comments:  I've had pleasant experiences with this seller, but I don't think Prada is their area of expertise.

Bag #2
Item Name: PRADA Logos 2way Hand Bag Beige Nylon Leather Italy Vintage
Listing number: 132200173033
Seller ID: tig-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...1d1f2ac&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=232336021955
Comments: Feedback on this seller is hit and miss.  Not sure if I could remove those scuff marks!

Thank you so much for your time!
SimplyB


----------



## Prada Psycho

SimplyB said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> I'm new to Prada.  If you could pretty please, take a peek at these two listings.  Both listings are for the same style bag...I'm just not sure which one is authentic.
> 
> Bag #1
> Item Name: PRADA Gather 2way Hand Shoulder Bag Beige Leather Nylon Italy
> Listing number: 232336021955
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...021955?hash=item36184e59c3:g:9jkAAOSw5UZY-DJx
> Comments:  I've had pleasant experiences with this seller, but I don't think Prada is their area of expertise.
> 
> Bag #2
> Item Name: PRADA Logos 2way Hand Bag Beige Nylon Leather Italy Vintage
> Listing number: 132200173033
> Seller ID: tig-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Logos-2way-Hand-Bag-Beige-Nylon-Leather-Italy-Vintage-S06110/132200173033?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=125fc3ad0fd94d5a8f0425a231d1f2ac&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=232336021955
> Comments: Feedback on this seller is hit and miss.  Not sure if I could remove those scuff marks!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> SimplyB


 Both listings look fine.


----------



## SimplyB

Prada Psycho said:


> Both listings look fine.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Monthathip

Dear Prada Phycho,
Thank you sooo much, 
The seller don't let me pick up that bag! they say I have to transfer Money till Wednesday!
But I say no, 
I want to do it personally, 
Let see what it gonna happen,( I will let you know)
But once I know, I will not do it again. I do learn my lesson.
Thank you. I wish you all the best


----------



## Bratty1919

onebadegg said:


> View attachment 3704804



Need to see better lining pictures, please?


----------



## angelicdiablo

Dear authenticators,

I've recently bought a bag from a friend who went to Europe. I think she bought it from Seravalle outlet. I can't find much info on the bag and haven't really seen it around either. It's probably an outlet production bag which I don't mind as long as they are authentic. Any help with the bag is very much appreciated and I thank you in advance. 

Name: Vitello Phenix in Nero
Item Listing : 1BG111
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A













If you need any more photos, do let me know. Thank you once again.


----------



## Evelynli

Please help!!
I received purchased a Prada suffiano purse off of Reebonz, the item arrived super fast. When I received the package it was a black reebonz box with ribbon, inside is just a Prada purse in its dust bag. No AC card and Care card. What's weird is I read that Prada inner name plate should say "Milano"instead of "Made in Italy", also my purse does not have a serial number inside.
Please help me verifying this purse, I'm looking to return it within 7 days. Thank youuuu!


----------



## Prada Psycho

angelicdiablo said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I've recently bought a bag from a friend who went to Europe. I think she bought it from Seravalle outlet. I can't find much info on the bag and haven't really seen it around either. It's probably an outlet production bag which I don't mind as long as they are authentic. Any help with the bag is very much appreciated and I thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Vitello Phenix in Nero
> Item Listing : 1BG111
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> View attachment 3710317
> View attachment 3710318
> View attachment 3710321
> View attachment 3710322
> View attachment 3710323
> View attachment 3710324
> View attachment 3710326
> View attachment 3710327
> View attachment 3710328
> View attachment 3710329
> 
> 
> If you need any more photos, do let me know. Thank you once again.


I think this one is fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Evelynli said:


> Please help!!
> I received purchased a Prada suffiano purse off of Reebonz, the item arrived super fast. When I received the package it was a black reebonz box with ribbon, inside is just a Prada purse in its dust bag. No AC card and Care card. What's weird is I read that Prada inner name plate should say "Milano"instead of "Made in Italy", also my purse does not have a serial number inside.
> Please help me verifying this purse, I'm looking to return it within 7 days. Thank youuuu!


You got lucky. You got one of the old saffys, which is why the metal tag says Made in Italy.  This one should actually hold up better than the "Milano" saffys.   Also, Prada doesn't do serial numbers.  Before I give a final thumbs up on authenticity however, I need to see some pics of the lining, especially some close ups with and without flash.  Make sure they are in focus.


----------



## brinn1018

Hi Authenticator!
I was hoping you could authenticate this bag.
Item Name: PRADA logos Black Nylon Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 252954605241
Seller ID: urbanexchange92590 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-logos...605241?hash=item3ae544f6b9:g:o1kAAOSwKytZJMAW
Comments: The seller has positive feedback and it is a buy it now item - so it could go at any time. Thanks in advance for your help!!!!


----------



## angelicdiablo

Prada Psycho said:


> I think this one is fine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs092511

Please help me with the purse I just purchased. I just wanna make sure that it is authentic.  help me pretty please.

Item name: BN1336
Listing number: 112409315267
Seller ID: beautifulspring1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112409315267


----------



## missfiggy

Mrs092511 said:


> View attachment 3711335
> View attachment 3711336
> View attachment 3711337
> View attachment 3711338
> View attachment 3711339
> View attachment 3711340
> View attachment 3711341
> View attachment 3711342
> View attachment 3711343
> View attachment 3711344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me with the purse I just purchased. I just wanna make sure that it is authentic.  help me pretty please.
> 
> Item name: BN1336
> Listing number: 112409315267
> Seller ID: beautifulspring1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112409315267



DO NOT PAY FOR THIS.  It's fake all day long and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Dadida

Dear authenticators,

My Sister recently keen on buying a Prada Tessuto bag for work. She saw one on one platform and going to have a deal with the seller. I was afraid that she might get a fake Prada. These are photos she got from the seller. The seller claim that it's from Prada Roma outlet. Really appreciate for your help and thank you so much.

Name: Prada Tessuto
Item Listing : BN2541
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A


----------



## Mrs092511

missfiggy said:


> DO NOT PAY FOR THIS.  It's fake all day long and twice on Sundays.



Thank you soooo much, Missfiggy. It breaks my heart to know that its fake but happy at the same time because of your big help. I hope I can file dispute on ebay because it was misleading to declare its authentic when it's not. 

Thank you again, Missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

Dadida said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> My Sister recently keen on buying a Prada Tessuto bag for work. She saw one on one platform and going to have a deal with the seller. I was afraid that she might get a fake Prada. These are photos she got from the seller. The seller claim that it's from Prada Roma outlet. Really appreciate for your help and thank you so much.
> 
> Name: Prada Tessuto
> Item Listing : BN2541
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A



Your photos are nowhere near clear enough, but I suspect that this is fake.  Read post #1 for the photos and resolution that we need.


----------



## malle1985

His there, appreciated expert! Would you please be kine and authenticate the bag on this link?

Seller ID: "seller"
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=97236861


----------



## malle1985

malle1985 said:


> His there, appreciated expert! Would you please be kine and authenticate the bag on this link?
> 
> Seller ID: "seller"
> Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=97236861



She has authenticated it by authenticate4u, but I am unsure about the zipper
Pulls being leather and not he usual Prada metal pulls??


----------



## Dadida

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are nowhere near clear enough, but I suspect that this is fake.  Read post #1 for the photos and resolution that we need.



Dear missfiggy,
Thank you so much for your help.
I understand what photos you need for authentification, but these are all photos the seller gave.The seller refuse to take more photos. To be safe, I will tell my Sister to cancel this deal. Thank you once again!!


----------



## malle1985

Hi again, 

I see there is something wrong with the finn.no link, i have attached the photos in the ad here


----------



## Mrs092511

missfiggy said:


> DO NOT PAY FOR THIS.  It's fake all day long and twice on Sundays.



Hello Missfiggy, the seller was saying that the purse is authentic. May I know your basis on why it wasn't authentic? She was asking for a proof of non-authenticity. Im sorry for bothering you. I hope you can still give me some insights.   Thank you once again.


----------



## acase773

Hello Authenticator, I hope you're having a great weekend! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag. 
Item Name: Prada BN2775 BLACK Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 182590731916
Seller ID: dailydealsusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182590731916
Comments: The seller has positive feedback and it is a buy it now item, but just want to ensure it's authentic before buying. Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dadida said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> My Sister recently keen on buying a Prada Tessuto bag for work. She saw one on one platform and going to have a deal with the seller. I was afraid that she might get a fake Prada. These are photos she got from the seller. The seller claim that it's from Prada Roma outlet. Really appreciate for your help and thank you so much.
> 
> Name: Prada Tessuto
> Item Listing : BN2541
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A





missfiggy said:


> Your photos are nowhere near clear enough, but _*I suspect that this is fake*_.  Read post #1 for the photos and resolution that we need.



Fakeroo big time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mrs092511 said:


> Hello Missfiggy, the seller was saying that the purse is authentic. May I know your basis on why it wasn't authentic? She was asking for a proof of non-authenticity. Im sorry for bothering you. I hope you can still give me some insights.   Thank you once again.


We don't give out that information.  I second _*MissFiggy*_'s assessment: Fake all day and twice on Sunday.  Your seller is either naive, misinformed or outright lying.


----------



## Prada Psycho

malle1985 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I see there is something wrong with the finn.no link, i have attached the photos in the ad here


Authentic.


----------



## echan21

Hi Authenticator!
Please authenticate this wallet. 

Item Name: Auth prada wallet
Listing number: 162526824480
Seller ID: ruri4171
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/162526824480
Comments: Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Mrs092511 said:


> Hello Missfiggy, the seller was saying that the purse is authentic. May I know your basis on why it wasn't authentic? She was asking for a proof of non-authenticity. Im sorry for bothering you. I hope you can still give me some insights.   Thank you once again.



Ebay has already delisted the bag and, if you already paid for it, you should have received an email from them to tell you what action to take.  The seller will also have received correspondence from ebay.  If you haven't paid for the bag, then do not get tricked into paying...the bag is 100% fake.  My basis for saying it is fake is that it is missing many of the hallmarks of authenticity - it is fake and it is not a good fake either.


----------



## missfiggy

echan21 said:


> Hi Authenticator!
> Please authenticate this wallet.
> 
> Item Name: Auth prada wallet
> Listing number: 162526824480
> Seller ID: ruri4171
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/162526824480
> Comments: Thank you



Photos are inadequate for authentication.


----------



## missfiggy

acase773 said:


> Hello Authenticator, I hope you're having a great weekend! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: Prada BN2775 BLACK Saffiano Cuir Leather Tote/Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 182590731916
> Seller ID: dailydealsusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182590731916
> Comments: The seller has positive feedback and it is a buy it now item, but just want to ensure it's authentic before buying. Thanks so much!



Totally 100% fake.


----------



## Dadida

Dear Authenticators,
Thank you for your previous help. I have told my Sister to cancel the deal.I am here to seek for your help again. Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you once again
Item Name: Prada BN1336 tessuto Gaufre Nylon tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A


----------



## acase773

missfiggy said:


> Totally 100% fake.


Thank you very much!

Would you mind helping me with this one as well? I have my eye on this color/style and would LOVE to purchase this weekend if I can find the right one  Thanks again, this is a huge help!

Item Name:  *PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER DOUBLE LARGE TOTE IN NERO/BLACK AND RED INTERIOR*
Listing number: 122510820660
Seller ID: rrauto4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122510820660


----------



## josephine_TEA

I currently only have limited photos not sure if this is enough, I can try ask there seller to send me more picture but I am not sure what pictures should I ask. It will be really appreciated if you can help me authentic this or let me know which picture should I request. Thank you so much in advance!!

Item Name: Prada WOC
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: This is sold by a personal seller, there's no link or seller info


----------



## Mrs092511

missfiggy said:


> Ebay has already delisted the bag and, if you already paid for it, you should have received an email from them to tell you what action to take.  The seller will also have received correspondence from ebay.  If you haven't paid for the bag, then do not get tricked into paying...the bag is 100% fake.  My basis for saying it is fake is that it is missing many of the hallmarks of authenticity - it is fake and it is not a good fake either.




Thank you, missfiggy. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Mrs092511

Prada Psycho said:


> We don't give out that information.  I second _*MissFiggy*_'s assessment: Fake all day and twice on Sunday.  Your seller is either naive, misinformed or outright lying.



Thank you, Prada psycho. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Mrs092511

Authenticators, please help me again with my queries. I really am interested with prada purses and i dont have any idea how to spot fake ones. I appreciate all your help.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322521535295


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mrs092511 said:


> Authenticators, please help me again with my queries. I really am interested with prada purses and i dont have any idea how to spot fake ones. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322521535295


I think this one *might *actually be authentic.  Yo! *MissFiggy?* Your thoughts?


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I think this one *might *actually be authentic.  Yo! *MissFiggy?* Your thoughts?





Mrs092511 said:


> Authenticators, please help me again with my queries. I really am interested with prada purses and i dont have any idea how to spot fake ones. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322521535295



Agree...might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

acase773 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Would you mind helping me with this one as well? I have my eye on this color/style and would LOVE to purchase this weekend if I can find the right one  Thanks again, this is a huge help!
> 
> Item Name:  *PRADA SAFFIANO LEATHER DOUBLE LARGE TOTE IN NERO/BLACK AND RED INTERIOR*
> Listing number: 122510820660
> Seller ID: rrauto4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122510820660



Sorry...I won't authenticate these unless I can see all receipts, all cards - both sides, all packaging, and minutely close photos of the hallmarks.  The fakes are just way too good.


----------



## missfiggy

Dadida said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Thank you for your previous help. I have told my Sister to cancel the deal.I am here to seek for your help again. Could you please help to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you once again
> Item Name: Prada BN1336 tessuto Gaufre Nylon tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A



This looks like it might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

josephine_TEA said:


> I currently only have limited photos not sure if this is enough, I can try ask there seller to send me more picture but I am not sure what pictures should I ask. It will be really appreciated if you can help me authentic this or let me know which picture should I request. Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada WOC
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: This is sold by a personal seller, there's no link or seller info
> 
> View attachment 3712775
> View attachment 3712783
> View attachment 3712786
> View attachment 3712785
> View attachment 3712774



Sorry...I won't authenticate these unless I can see all receipts, all cards - both sides, all packaging, and minutely close photos of the hallmarks. The fakes are just way too good.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Item name: PRADA Saffiano leather Portafoglio  Black (Nero) - Excellent Condition
Listing number:  292125762489
Seller ID: treasurehunter876
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292125762489

Is this real?


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hanabisayuki said:


> Item name: PRADA Saffiano leather Portafoglio  Black (Nero) - Excellent Condition
> Listing number:  292125762489
> Seller ID: treasurehunter876
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292125762489
> 
> Is this real?


----------



## Hanabisayuki

More photos!


----------



## missfiggy

Hanabisayuki said:


> Item name: PRADA Saffiano leather Portafoglio  Black (Nero) - Excellent Condition
> Listing number:  292125762489
> Seller ID: treasurehunter876
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292125762489
> 
> Is this real?



Absolutely not.  Fake, very, very fake. 

In future please ensure that you authenticate BEFORE BIDDING.  And please remember to use "Please" and/or "Thank you" with your request.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely not.  Fake, very, very fake.
> 
> In future please ensure that you authenticate BEFORE BIDDING.  And please remember to use "Please" and/or "Thank you" with your request.


Thanks for the tips and thank you for authenticating it


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hanabisayuki said:


> Thanks for the tips and thank you for authenticating it




Is this real?

Item name:New PRADA Leather Womens Bifold Wallet
Listing number:
Seller ID: meadowamy1233
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122520737177


----------



## Hanabisayuki

One more...thank, thank you.
Item name: Prada Authentic Bifold wallet
Seller ID:tessiepollard2009
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172694855441


----------



## missfiggy

Hanabisayuki said:


> One more...thank, thank you.
> Item name: Prada Authentic Bifold wallet
> Seller ID:tessiepollard2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/172694855441





Hanabisayuki said:


> Is this real?
> 
> Item name:New PRADA Leather Womens Bifold Wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: meadowamy1233
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122520737177



Please - forget buying ANY Prada wallet from ebay.  You will be vastly disappointed and/or you will end up with a fake.  It is impossible to authenticate any wallet just from photos.  The fakes are so good nowadays that they look the same as an authentic wallet in photos.  Save up a little longer and buy direct from Prada.  That way you will always know that what you have is authentic without any doubt.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

missfiggy said:


> Please - forget buying ANY Prada wallet from ebay.  You will be vastly disappointed and/or you will end up with a fake.  It is impossible to authenticate any wallet just from photos.  The fakes are so good nowadays that they look the same as an authentic wallet in photos.  Save up a little longer and buy direct from Prada.  That way you will always know that what you have is authentic without any doubt.


Thank you for your wise suggestion and prompt reply Missfiggy!


----------



## Mrs092511

missfiggy said:


> Agree...might be authentic.



Thank you sooo much again, missfiggy. You are appreciated.


----------



## Mrs092511

Prada Psycho said:


> I think this one *might *actually be authentic.  Yo! *MissFiggy?* Your thoughts?



Thank you sooo much again, Prada Psycho. You are appreciated.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thanks!

Item Namerada Gaufre Nappa Leather Handbag with dustbag
Listing number:122520171676
Seller ID:nissan37013
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Gau...171676?hash=item1c86c5749c:g:0UYAAOSwZKBZKwF5


----------



## acase773

missfiggy said:


> Sorry...I won't authenticate these unless I can see all receipts, all cards - both sides, all packaging, and minutely close photos of the hallmarks.  The fakes are just way too good.



Thank you very much! Would you mind helping with one other? I really appreciate it, and understand if there is inadequate info to authenticate. Thanks again! 

Title: *Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Shoulder Bag BN1801, Black*

User ID: Squareseller 
Item ID: 182597796702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...796702?hash=item2a83ad435e:g:edMAAOSwcgNZI15w
Comments: Receipt matches auth info, but I'm sure this can be faked. Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thanks!
> 
> Item Namerada Gaufre Nappa Leather Handbag with dustbag
> Listing number:122520171676
> Seller ID:nissan37013
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Gau...171676?hash=item1c86c5749c:g:0UYAAOSwZKBZKwF5



So VERY FAKE.


----------



## missfiggy

acase773 said:


> Thank you very much! Would you mind helping with one other? I really appreciate it, and understand if there is inadequate info to authenticate. Thanks again!
> 
> Title: *Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote Shoulder Bag BN1801, Black*
> 
> User ID: Squareseller
> Item ID: 182597796702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...796702?hash=item2a83ad435e:g:edMAAOSwcgNZI15w
> Comments: *Receipt matches auth info, but I'm sure this can be faked.* Thanks again!



Absolutely right...everything can be faked.  Having said that, I think the bag pictured might be authentic.


----------



## acase773

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely right...everything can be faked.  Having said that, I think the bag pictured might be authentic.


Thank you so much! Anything additional I can send for review, or buy and contact a service?


----------



## Hanabisayuki

I told my friend about this website ! And now she's wondering if her wallet is real... can you please authenticate it? 
See pictures below...fake ones are so convincing nowadays... thanks!


----------



## Sweetcharberry

Hello! I found a Prada bag at the bottom of a bin at Goodwill. It looked and felt well made compares to obvious fakes I've seen thrifting in the past. Can you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Vintage Nylon Bag (I'm unsure)
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: I've attached photos of the bag I found. I took all pictures myself.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hanabisayuki said:


> I told my friend about this website ! And now she's wondering if her wallet is real... can you please authenticate it?
> See pictures below...fake ones are so convincing nowadays... thanks!



Another one that my grandma got as a gift and it got her wondering if it's real... thank you, thank you!  Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

Hanabisayuki said:


> I told my friend about this website ! And now she's wondering if her wallet is real... can you please authenticate it?
> See pictures below...fake ones are so convincing nowadays... thanks!



This is a bad fake.  That's why I can actually authenticate it from the photos. So much is so wrong.


----------



## missfiggy

Sweetcharberry said:


> Hello! I found a Prada bag at the bottom of a bin at Goodwill. It looked and felt well made compares to obvious fakes I've seen thrifting in the past. Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Nylon Bag (I'm unsure)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: I've attached photos of the bag I found. I took all pictures myself.
> View attachment 3714209
> View attachment 3714211
> View attachment 3714212
> View attachment 3714213
> View attachment 3714214
> View attachment 3714215




An oldie, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic.


----------



## Sweetcharberry

missfiggy said:


> An oldie, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Hanabisayuki said:


> Another one that my grandma got as a gift and it got her wondering if it's real... thank you, thank you!  Your help is greatly appreciated!



Probably authentic.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

missfiggy said:


> Probably authentic.


Thank you!!! My grandma would love to hear that !  many thanks!


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following this Prada bag that I have bought from ebay. (I have received it today, so I am attaching some more photos). I really appreciate your time & skills. thank-you in advance

Item Name: prada bag
Listing number: 262988899563
Seller ID: helsokari
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262988899563?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(it didn't come with cards, there is a rip in the lining and the stitching for one (where it attaches inside the bag) of the handles has come off (see last photos) i am only mentioning that in case they are unusual wear faults for a genuine Prada bag).

(I will upload more photos in my next message, I was only allowed to upload 10)


----------



## natb27

(PHOTOS CONTINUED)


----------



## natb27

LAST PHOTOS

Thanks again and I really appreciate your time and skills.  Kindest Regards


----------



## kwlovegh

missfiggy said:


> So VERY FAKE.


Oh, thanks your help and I notice that seller ended the bidding of it.


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, a few extra & hopefully better photos of the logo & base of handles, sorry I am rubbish at taking photos

RE:
Item Name: prada bag
Listing number: 262988899563
Seller ID: helsokari
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262988899563?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks again, I am hoping it is authentic as I love blue bags & I wanted one with silver hardware - so I can 'confidently wear it with my biker jackets as they all have silver hardware.


----------



## natb27

Sorry I have added some extra photos - because I just saw a post early in this thread when Prada Psycho recommended taking logo photos at a bit of an angle.

Kindest Regards


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sweetcharberry said:


> Hello! I found a Prada bag at the bottom of a bin at Goodwill. It looked and felt well made compares to obvious fakes I've seen thrifting in the past. Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Nylon Bag (I'm unsure)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: I've attached photos of the bag I found. I took all pictures myself.
> View attachment 3714209
> View attachment 3714211
> View attachment 3714212
> View attachment 3714213
> View attachment 3714214
> View attachment 3714215





missfiggy said:


> An oldie, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic.



Ditto. Looks authentic to me as well.


----------



## Prada Psycho

natb27 said:


> Sorry I have added some extra photos - because I just saw a post early in this thread when Prada Psycho recommended taking logo photos at a bit of an angle.
> 
> Kindest Regards


Looks OK.


----------



## natb27

Thank-you very much Prada Psycho.

I was a little anxious, because it doesn't have the curve part on the 'kicking leg' of the R. I know Miss Figgy, has previously said ignore everything you have heard about that, however, I am a natural born worrier and all the ones I have seen on net-a-porter have that curve. So, thank-you I feel much more relaxed now.

Kindest Regards & thanks again for your time & skills. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Thank-you very much Prada Psycho.
> 
> I was a little anxious, because it doesn't have the curve part on the 'kicking leg' of the R. I know Miss Figgy, has previously said ignore everything you have heard about that, however, I am a natural born worrier and all the ones I have seen on net-a-porter have that curve. So, thank-you I feel much more relaxed now.
> 
> Kindest Regards & thanks again for your time & skills. It is greatly appreciated.



AND...if EVERYONE posted photos as large and clear and numerous as yours, it would make authentication almost a breeze!!!!!


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> AND...if EVERYONE posted photos as large and clear and numerous as yours, it would make authentication almost a breeze!!!!!


Thank-you Miss Figgy


----------



## Daphne L

Item Code : NA
Listing Number : 
Seller ID : 
	

		
			
		

		
	



links : https://carousell.com/p/prada-bagpa...e&ref_referrer=/aniemhamidon/&ref_sId=3858985
Comments : the seller claim that she had miss all the authenticity card and dustbag . But she claims that its 100% original . Please help me


----------



## Daphne L

Dear authenticators , i would appreciate much if you could help me with verifying this prada backpack . Thanks a lot !
Item Name : prada backpack
Listing Number : NA
Seller ID : aniemhamidon(on carousell)
Link : https://carousell.com/p/prada-bagpa...e&ref_referrer=/aniemhamidon/&ref_sId=3858985
Comment : i posted some clearer photos of this prada nylon backpack I've posted earlier. the seller said that she bought it in year 2013 , but she missed the authenticity card , receipt . She claimed that this is 100% authentic . But I don't know how to differentiate it . Appreciate much if anyone can help me with this . Thank you in advance .


----------



## Prada Psycho

Daphne L said:


> View attachment 3715526
> View attachment 3715525
> View attachment 3715524
> View attachment 3715523
> View attachment 3715522
> View attachment 3715521
> View attachment 3715520
> View attachment 3715517
> 
> Dear authenticators , i would appreciate much if you could help me with verifying this prada backpack . Thanks a lot !
> Item Name : prada backpack
> Listing Number : NA
> Seller ID : aniemhamidon(on carousell)
> Link : https://carousell.com/p/prada-bagpack-102115914/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/aniemhamidon/&ref_sId=3858985
> Comment : i posted some clearer photos of this prada nylon backpack I've posted earlier. the seller said that she bought it in year 2013 , but she missed the authenticity card , receipt . She claimed that this is 100% authentic . But I don't know how to differentiate it . Appreciate much if anyone can help me with this . Thank you in advance .


Need some good, clear shots of the lining. So far, I'm not liking what I see.


----------



## Daphne L

Prada Psycho said:


> Need some good, clear shots of the lining. So far, I'm not liking what I see.


Good evening , Thank you so much for the clarification . This is the picture of the lining of the bag . Hope it is clear . Would like to hear more opinion from you . Thanks again !


----------



## Prada Psycho

See next post below.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Daphne L said:


> View attachment 3715637
> View attachment 3715636
> 
> Good evening , Thank you so much for the clarification . This is the picture of the lining of the bag . Hope it is clear . Would like to hear more opinion from you . Thanks again !


I have my thoughts. I want to see what *Miss Figgy *and *Bratty1919* have to say.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts. I want to see what *Miss Figgy *and *Bratty1919* have to say.



I'm seeing fake all over this one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm seeing fake all over this one.


Me, too.   Just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## Daphne L

missfiggy said:


> I'm seeing fake all over this one.


Thank you so much ! Arranging to return the bag to the seller ☺️ Thanks !!


----------



## Daphne L

Prada Psycho said:


> Me, too.   Just wanted a second opinion.


Thank you so much too ! ❤️


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hi all! 
I'm taking on a challenge and see if I could differentiate fake and real pradas...could you tell me if the following listings are real?

Item: Prada portable purse saffiano metal
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122414501083

Item: Prada Zip Round wallet Saffiano
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272672473708

They both seem real to me because they came with receipts and packaging (ofcourse that can be faked). Also when I take a closer look, their stitching is "angled"...not sure if these are some of the things I should look for...what do you think?
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Hanabisayuki said:


> Hi all!
> I'm taking on a challenge and see if I could differentiate fake and real pradas...could you tell me if the following listings are real?
> 
> Item: Prada portable purse saffiano metal
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122414501083
> 
> Item: Prada Zip Round wallet Saffiano
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272672473708
> 
> They both seem real to me because they came with receipts and packaging (ofcourse that can be faked). Also when I take a closer look, their stitching is "angled"...not sure if these are some of the things I should look for...what do you think?
> Thanks in advance!



1. We don't give out any hints, and request that you also don't mention any specifics.
2. Neither listing has enough close up photos to make any even half accurate assessment.
3. Fake wallets look identical to authentic in most photos.  It's only when the fake is one of the older, very amateur, fakes that we can tell from photos.
4. Please...it has taken each of us many, many years of buying and selling, studying, browsing, snooping and spying, to get the accumulated knowledge which we have.  This is in conjunction with libraries containing thousands of photos of just about every Prada we have ever come across.  And thousands of photos of counterfeits.  You can't learn authentication from a few ebay listings.
5.I've been here for 7 years and PP has been here for 9 years, and we are still learning, and desperately trying to stay one step ahead of the crooks. In fact it was PP and I who first recognised the newest superfakes, before any of the other online authentication agencies.  Some of those agencies are still authenticating superfakes as authentic.

Perhaps it's time for you to have a look around this site and take part in some of the other topics of discussion.  You've had a good share of freebies for now.  We prefer to authenticate for those who are going to contribute to the site in other areas.


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Absolutely! I highly appreciate your honesty and professionalism. I'm more than happy to contribute the site  in other areas. If there's anyway I could help, I'm more than happy to do that. Thanks a lot Miss Figgy for taking in the initiative and staying one step ahead of crooks! I'm sure many in the forum appreciate all you do.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> 1. We don't give out any hints, and request that you also don't mention any specifics.
> 2. Neither listing has enough close up photos to make any even half accurate assessment.
> 3. Fake wallets look identical to authentic in most photos.  It's only when the fake is one of the older, very amateur, fakes that we can tell from photos.
> 4. Please...it has taken each of us many, many years of buying and selling, studying, browsing, snooping and spying, to get the accumulated knowledge which we have.  This is in conjunction with libraries containing thousands of photos of just about every Prada we have ever come across.  And thousands of photos of counterfeits.  You can't learn authentication from a few ebay listings.
> 5.I've been here for 7 years and_* PP has been here for 9 years*_, and we are still learning, and desperately trying to stay one step ahead of the crooks. In fact it was PP and I who first recognised the newest superfakes, before any of the other online authentication agencies.  Some of those agencies are still authenticating superfakes as authentic.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for you to have a look around this site and take part in some of the other topics of discussion.  You've had a good share of freebies for now.  We prefer to authenticate for those who are going to contribute to the site in other areas.




Ditto, except that PP has been here *ELEVEN YEARS* next month!  Oy!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto, except that PP has been here *ELEVEN YEARS* next month!  Oy!



oh crap...maths!!!!  You've been here 11 years and I've been here 9.  I must be in denial about the all too rapidly passing years!!!


----------



## 12bebe

Authenticators, may I please ask for your help?

I purchased a Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in caramel from Trendlee. Its my first time buying from Trendlee and only did so because they claim to sell only authentic bags. It's my first Prada bag but I own other Prada wallets. Trendlee provided me with a piece of paper from ****************** stating that it is authentic. The bag is in excellent condition and seems legit for the most part. However, I did have a red flag moment. This bag is a couple years so perhaps there are differences due to wear. Could you help confirm/check? Thank you in advance for your assistance!

Original listing: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-prada-cuir-double-tote-saffiano-leather-medium1560588

Additional photos attached. I had trouble getting photos of the white tags in the center pocket, there are two - one labeled '10' and the other '113'. The Trendlee listing has photos.


----------



## missfiggy

12bebe said:


> Authenticators, may I please ask for your help?
> 
> I purchased a Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in caramel from Trendlee. Its my first time buying from Trendlee and only did so because they claim to sell only authentic bags. It's my first Prada bag but I own other Prada wallets. Trendlee provided me with a piece of paper from ****************** stating that it is authentic. The bag is in excellent condition and seems legit for the most part. However, I did have a red flag moment. This bag is a couple years so perhaps there are differences due to wear. Could you help confirm/check? Thank you in advance for your assistance!
> 
> Original listing: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-prada-cuir-double-tote-saffiano-leather-medium1560588
> 
> Additional photos attached. I had trouble getting photos of the white tags in the center pocket, there are two - one labeled '10' and the other '113'. The Trendlee listing has photos.



Other side of the card please, also any other cards that came with it.  Other side and inside of the luggage label.  Proper closeup full frontal of all metal logos, your photos are slightly fuzzy and the lighting is not good enough.  Photos of the inside of the bag, photos of the gold embossed logo inside the interior purse.   The little white tags have less than f***all to do with authenticity - forget them.
***************** are NOTORIOUS for authenticating superfakes as authentic, and I suspect this is another of their "clangers".


----------



## Viviennealisha

Can somebody tell me whether my bag on page 307 is authentic?
(Sorry, quoting doesn't seem to work.)


----------



## missfiggy

Viviennealisha said:


> Can somebody tell me whether my bag on page 307 is authentic?
> (Sorry, quoting doesn't seem to work.)



Need photos of the zipper brand under the head of the zippers.  NOT the zip pull tab, but under the part of the zipper which makes the teeth mesh.  The part of the zipper which faces directly into the bag.  It's not easy to get to but it's necessary to see it.  My initial gut feeling is that it is probably authentic but I do need to see this detail to confirm.


----------



## Viviennealisha

missfiggy said:


> Need photos of the zipper brand under the head of the zippers.  NOT the zip pull tab, but under the part of the zipper which makes the teeth mesh.  The part of the zipper which faces directly into the bag.  It's not easy to get to but it's necessary to see it.  My initial gut feeling is that it is probably authentic but I do need to see this detail to confirm.


Thank you so much for your time missfiggy. I was able to take a picture, i hope its sharp enough:


----------



## Bagko

Can you please authenticate this? I received it from Gilt yesterday.
Item: Prada Small Corsaire Crossbody Black
Seller: Gilt.com

Threads and glue are sticking out, sharp edges on strap, dust bag print peeling, etc. Thank you so much!


----------



## 12bebe

missfiggy said:


> Other side of the card please, also any other cards that came with it.  Other side and inside of the luggage label.  Proper closeup full frontal of all metal logos, your photos are slightly fuzzy and the lighting is not good enough.  Photos of the inside of the bag, photos of the gold embossed logo inside the interior purse.   The little white tags have less than f***all to do with authenticity - forget them.
> ***************** are NOTORIOUS for authenticating superfakes as authentic, and I suspect this is another of their "clangers".



Oh no, feels like my worst fear is probably coming true. Missfiggy, here are additional photos. I only received the one plastic card from Trendlee. Apologies for the fuzzy ones previously. Thank you for your response and help.


----------



## 12bebe

A couple more photos. Maxed out on the last post.


----------



## CeGarv

Hello! I'm hoping you'll be able to help me! I found this bag in the charity shop, it has authenticity cards too but I'm not sure the match up.
Would you be able to tell me if it's an authentic Prada or not? Do you know what the bag os called if it is real?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Viviennealisha said:


> Thank you so much for your time missfiggy. I was able to take a picture, i hope its sharp enough:



Nothing on this bag makes me think it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

CeGarv said:


> Hello! I'm hoping you'll be able to help me! I found this bag in the charity shop, it has authenticity cards too but I'm not sure the match up.
> Would you be able to tell me if it's an authentic Prada or not? Do you know what the bag os called if it is real?
> Thank you so much in advance!



Sorry, it's a bad fake.


----------



## missfiggy

12bebe said:


> A couple more photos. Maxed out on the last post.





12bebe said:


> Oh no, feels like my worst fear is probably coming true. Missfiggy, here are additional photos. I only received the one plastic card from Trendlee. Apologies for the fuzzy ones previously. Thank you for your response and help.



I have to be honest and say that I'm really not sure about this one.  I've had a really good look at Trendlee and can't see anything suspicious with their site.  They seem to be a similar sort of consignment site to Yoogis or Fashionphile, and everything I checked out there seemed to be authentic.  I don't know anything about their authenticators and/or their experience and qualifications though.  See if PP has anything different to add.


----------



## brinn1018

Hi Authenticator!
Please help me I was hoping you could authenticate this bag.
Item Name: PRADA logos Black Nylon Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 252954605241
Seller ID: urbanexchange92590
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-logos-Black-Nylon-Crossbody-Bag-/252954605241?hash=item3ae544f6b9:g:o1kAAOSwKytZJMAW
Comments: The seller has positive feedback and it is a buy it now item - so it could go at any time. Thanks in advance for your help!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts. I want to see what *Miss Figgy *and *Bratty1919* have to say.



It's an old FAKE


----------



## brinn1018

Please help me by authenticating this bag.

Item Name:Authentic PRADA Crossbody Black Nylon Messenger Bag $650++
Listing number:222505705408
Seller ID: bestofz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222505705408?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I asked the seller for additional photos but this was all I received.  Please let me know if more are needed.  Thanks for share your expertise.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> It's an old FAKE


That was my thought too.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I have to be honest and say that I'm really not sure about this one.  I've had a really good look at Trendlee and can't see anything suspicious with their site.  They seem to be a similar sort of consignment site to Yoogis or Fashionphile, and everything I checked out there seemed to be authentic.  I don't know anything about their authenticators and/or their experience and qualifications though.  See if PP has anything different to add.


I honestly believe this one is authentic.  There's not one detail that raises any red flags for me.   
Let's face it, even AF gets one right once in a while.


----------



## Prada Psycho

brinn1018 said:


> Please help me by authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item Name:Authentic PRADA Crossbody Black Nylon Messenger Bag $650++
> Listing number:222505705408
> Seller ID: bestofz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222505705408?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I asked the seller for additional photos but this was all I received.  Please let me know if more are needed.  Thanks for share your expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720021
> View attachment 3720022
> View attachment 3720023
> View attachment 3720024
> View attachment 3720025


Need decent photos of the lining and the inside Prada logo tag.


----------



## brinn1018

Prada Psycho said:


> hotos of the lining and the inside Prada logo tag.


Thank you, so very much!!! I will try to get the seller to turn the bag inside out and send me photos.


----------



## moonbunny390

Hi reposting as I did not get any reply.

Hi can anyone please authenticate this for me? I'm a little curious if the seller is telling the truth that all their products are authentic. Hope you can help me authenticators. Thankyou in advance. 
Item name: Prada Saffiano Fuoco Wallet
Link: https://www.koibito.co.nz/product-page/p


----------



## 12bebe

missfiggy said:


> I have to be honest and say that I'm really not sure about this one.  I've had a really good look at Trendlee and can't see anything suspicious with their site.  They seem to be a similar sort of consignment site to Yoogis or Fashionphile, and everything I checked out there seemed to be authentic.  I don't know anything about their authenticators and/or their experience and qualifications though.  See if PP has anything different to add.





Prada Psycho said:


> I honestly believe this one is authentic.  There's not one detail that raises any red flags for me.
> Let's face it, even AF gets one right once in a while.



Missyfiggy and PP - thanks to you both! I can only guess how hard it is to authenticate items via photos. Thanks for helping out!


----------



## rarmand

can anyone authenticate this bag for me please?
I won the auction but the seller won't let me cancel the order nor answering my email. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...FgsHFepLCI4dB4mkgenXQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

moonbunny390 said:


> Hi reposting as I did not get any reply.
> 
> Hi can anyone please authenticate this for me? I'm a little curious if the seller is telling the truth that all their products are authentic. Hope you can help me authenticators. Thankyou in advance.
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Fuoco Wallet
> Link: https://www.koibito.co.nz/product-page/p
> 
> View attachment 3720190
> View attachment 3720191
> View attachment 3720192
> View attachment 3720193
> View attachment 3720194
> View attachment 3720195
> View attachment 3720196
> View attachment 3720197
> View attachment 3720190
> View attachment 3720191
> View attachment 3720192
> View attachment 3720193
> View attachment 3720194
> View attachment 3720195
> View attachment 3720196
> View attachment 3720197



Can't see anything that would make me think it's fake BUT...nowadays, the newest fake wallets look exactly the same as authentic wallets in photos.  The only way to be sure is to handle the item.


----------



## missfiggy

rarmand said:


> can anyone authenticate this bag for me please?
> I won the auction but the seller won't let me cancel the order nor answering my email.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Double-Zip-Lux-Nero-Black-Tote-Bag-/252959928576?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NRKwEuFgsHFepLCI4dB4mkgenXQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Oh dear...you took a big risk bidding an a high end designer item listed by a 0 feedback new seller.  Questions raised by this listing:
1.  Does this seller actually possess this item or have they stolen the photos, hoping to scam someone?
2.  Given that the photos are inadequate for authentication, why would anyone bid on this?
3.  No seller history, is this a bait and switch?

If this was happening to me, I would just not pay and take whatever non payment penalty ebay handed out.  And I would learn from this that in future, I would AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING!!!!!  Tread your own path.


----------



## Annac2002

Item Name: Prada double bag in black 
Listing number: 
Seller ID: jodidayscloset 
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVA4Qg-jhYt/

Can someone please Authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Please let me know if this is authentic.

Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Moon Handbag-Brown (leather And Nylon)- US Seller!
Listing number: 282511577175
Seller ID: kronanbike
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessu...577175?hash=item41c7009057:g:0PIAAOSwlMFZFLMy

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EyeEyeLuLu said:


> Please let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Moon Handbag-Brown (leather And Nylon)- US Seller!
> Listing number: 282511577175
> Seller ID: kronanbike
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessu...577175?hash=item41c7009057:g:0PIAAOSwlMFZFLMy
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Fake.


----------



## Setsuna

Can you authenticate this Prada bag I don't know if is real or not.


----------



## missfiggy

Setsuna said:


> Can you authenticate this Prada bag I don't know if is real or not.



Please read post #1 for the list of required photos, paying particular attention to the size requirements.


----------



## fashionboi

Hi miss Figgy. I have been looking for this bag ( one of my Hg bags) by Prada, sold by Fashionphile ( to which I have had a horribel experience purchasing a LV purse ). I would very much appreciate your help authenticating this item, as it does not have an authenticity card. And I cannot find this purse anywhere anymore, and I'm quite anxious to purchase it, but am unsure of its authenticity.

Item Name: 
*PRADA Saffiano Medium Galleria Bicolor Double Zip Tote Nero Black*

Listing / Item number: 173278

Seller ID: Fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-...ria-bicolor-double-zip-tote-nero-black-173278

Thank you


----------



## 6efox

Hello Prada experts!

Prada newbie here and I have bought today a new to me Prada-labeled handbag at a secondhand shop. As this shop is in a wealthy suburb I am thinking the chances of this being authentic seems pretty good but really have no idea. The leather is just so deliciously soft (cervo perhaps?) so I thought I would risk it.

This bag didn't come with anything so no cards or dustbag to help with the authentication. The only Prada labels I could find were in front of the zipper pocket and on the external metal rings. 

I have no idea what this style is.

Photos part #1

Front of bag:




Side of bag and handles:



Close-up of the external metal rings:



Bottom of bag:



Inside of bag looking down:



Zipper pocket pull:





Internal label:



Lining of main compartment, with and without flash:


----------



## 6efox

Photos part 2, continued..

Lining of open pouch, with and without flash:





Lining of zipper pocket, with and without flash:





If you need more photos, please let me know. Sorry if the photos are too large and that they turned out a little dark due to the bad weather and lack of lighting in my place. 

Thank you so so much in advance!!


----------



## missfiggy

fashionboi said:


> Hi miss Figgy. I have been looking for this bag ( one of my Hg bags) by Prada, sold by Fashionphile ( to which I have had a horribel experience purchasing a LV purse ). I would very much appreciate your help authenticating this item, as it does not have an authenticity card. And I cannot find this purse anywhere anymore, and I'm quite anxious to purchase it, but am unsure of its authenticity.
> 
> Item Name:
> *PRADA Saffiano Medium Galleria Bicolor Double Zip Tote Nero Black*
> 
> Listing / Item number: 173278
> 
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-...ria-bicolor-double-zip-tote-nero-black-173278
> 
> Thank you



This looks like it might be authentic. Fashionphile also has a money back guarantee for authenticity don't they????


----------



## missfiggy

6efox said:


> Photos part 2, continued..
> 
> Lining of open pouch, with and without flash:
> View attachment 3726453
> 
> View attachment 3726454
> 
> 
> Lining of zipper pocket, with and without flash:
> View attachment 3726455
> 
> View attachment 3726456
> 
> 
> If you need more photos, please let me know. Sorry if the photos are too large and that they turned out a little dark due to the bad weather and lack of lighting in my place.
> 
> Thank you so so much in advance!!




Thank you for the excellent photos.  Unfortunately it looks like a fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Annac2002 said:


> Item Name: Prada double bag in black
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: jodidayscloset
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVA4Qg-jhYt/
> 
> Can someone please Authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!



Might be authentic.  This style is so well faked that it's almost impossible to make an assessment from photos.


----------



## 6efox

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for the excellent photos.  Unfortunately it looks like a fake to me.



Thank you so much, missfiggy! Lucky I only spent $20 on it. Back to secondhand store it goes  

Out of curiosity though, is it a known style? It's a really nice bag so I'd like to get the real thing if I can find it but I'm not sure what to search for.


----------



## brinn1018

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA Nylon Crossbody Bag Black EXCELLENT CONDITION
Listing number: 272710151490
Seller ID: lao1983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272710151490?redirect=mobile

You've been extremely helpful in the past so could you please Authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Setsuna

Is this real.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitel...%3A948978b615c0aa1448287308ffff4573%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## missfiggy

brinn1018 said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA Nylon Crossbody Bag Black EXCELLENT CONDITION
> Listing number: 272710151490
> Seller ID: lao1983
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272710151490?redirect=mobile
> 
> You've been extremely helpful in the past so could you please Authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance!



Might be authentic, but these old nylons were counterfeited by the gazillions and many were extremely good copies.


----------



## missfiggy

Setsuna said:


> Is this real.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Embossed-Leather-Tote/152561166405?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c765d1260e9f4d579d1a4f9ae7384118&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=152561166405&_trkparms=pageci%3A4d831512-4e3c-11e7-a081-74dbd1807af9%7Cparentrq%3A948978b615c0aa1448287308ffff4573%7Ciid%3A1



Please read post #1 for the list of required photos, paying particular attention to the size requirements.


----------



## brinn1018

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic.  This style is so well faked that it's almost impossible to make an assessment from photos.


Thank you!  The must have been really good with Lampo zippers


----------



## Shel12

Dear Prada Psycho and/ or missfiggy,
I have stayed away from Prada for a few years now because of superfakes but I saw this at Neiman Marcus Last Call and fell in love with it. 
Would appreciate if any of you could help me verify its authenticity. Thank you in advance.
Item name: Prada saffiano double zip mini or micro? bag.

Link to pictures:
http://imgur.com/a/f5ts5


----------



## missfiggy

brinn1018 said:


> Thank you!  The must have been really good with Lampo zippers



They have fake Lampo zippers.


----------



## missfiggy

Shel12 said:


> Dear Prada Psycho and/ or missfiggy,
> I have stayed away from Prada for a few years now because of superfakes but I saw this at Neiman Marcus Last Call and fell in love with it.
> Would appreciate if any of you could help me verify its authenticity. Thank you in advance.
> Item name: Prada saffiano double zip mini or micro? bag.
> 
> Link to pictures:
> http://imgur.com/a/f5ts5



Photos of the interior???


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, please can you take a look at this bag. 
I highly doubt it is real (but you never know) a close relative of mine who has Down's Syndrome got it yesterday (from a charity shop) with my mum. 
She was attracted to the bag purely because of the colour & style (brands mean nothing to her except - Barbie). So regardless of whether it is a real or fake she will still use (I don't want to offend anyone). I am only asking for nosey reasons.

The bag did NOT come with any cards or a dustbag and it doesn't have any zips.

I have had a quick google and it seems to be the same style as:
https://www.reebonz.com/sg/prada/bags/prada-nylon-shoulder-bag--br-2413-1444852
https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Pink-Quilted-Handbag/1144932/product.html

I don't know if the companies above sell real Prada or if this style of bag exists (as an authentic Prada bag)

The lining doesn't have the usual Prada lining, it is the same fabric as the outside, but in black and without the quilting stitching.
Sorry, the photos are the best - the fabric has a silky shine to it and i don't know how to use my camera to the best of its abilities.


Thank-you in advance


----------



## natb27

Extra photos

Thanks again for your time & skills


----------



## Shel12

missfiggy said:


> Photos of the interior???


I do have a few interior pictures uploaded in the link http://imgur.com/a/f5ts5 but have taken 2 more here.
Your expertise is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Without flash:


----------



## Shel12

With flash:


----------



## Phoenixdadada

Item name:  Prada Backpack, Navy - Very good Condition
Listing number: 3984620
Seller ID: SARA
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/backpacks/prada/navy-prada-backpack-3984620.shtml
TY for any help in authenticating this item! Have a nice day!


----------



## wutevz101

Item Name: Prada Backpack Blue Nylon Vela LIKE NEW $990+ Authentication Card & Dust Bag
Listing number: 142397533278
Seller ID: pandaqtpie-9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142397533278?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Is this authentic?  Please see two additional detailed photos...


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Dear Authenticators, please can you take a look at this bag.
> I highly doubt it is real (but you never know) a close relative of mine who has Down's Syndrome got it yesterday (from a charity shop) with my mum.
> She was attracted to the bag purely because of the colour & style (brands mean nothing to her except - Barbie). So regardless of whether it is a real or fake she will still use (I don't want to offend anyone). I am only asking for nosey reasons.
> 
> The bag did NOT come with any cards or a dustbag and it doesn't have any zips.
> 
> I have had a quick google and it seems to be the same style as:
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/prada/bags/prada-nylon-shoulder-bag--br-2413-1444852
> https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Prada-Pink-Quilted-Handbag/1144932/product.html
> 
> I don't know if the companies above sell real Prada or if this style of bag exists (as an authentic Prada bag)
> 
> The lining doesn't have the usual Prada lining, it is the same fabric as the outside, but in black and without the quilting stitching.
> Sorry, the photos are the best - the fabric has a silky shine to it and i don't know how to use my camera to the best of its abilities.
> 
> 
> Thank-you in advance




I think it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Shel12 said:


> I do have a few interior pictures uploaded in the link http://imgur.com/a/f5ts5 but have taken 2 more here.
> Your expertise is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Without flash:



Given that you got the bag from Neiman Marcus, and with all the photos, it looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Phoenixdadada said:


> Item name:  Prada Backpack, Navy - Very good Condition
> Listing number: 3984620
> Seller ID: SARA
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/backpacks/prada/navy-prada-backpack-3984620.shtml
> TY for any help in authenticating this item! Have a nice day!



Impossible to tell from the photos.  All Prada nylons are nowadays expertly counterfeited and it is almost impossible to discern fake from real just from a few photos.


----------



## missfiggy

wutevz101 said:


> Item Name: Prada Backpack Blue Nylon Vela LIKE NEW $990+ Authentication Card & Dust Bag
> Listing number: 142397533278
> Seller ID: pandaqtpie-9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142397533278?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Is this authentic?  Please see two additional detailed photos...
> 
> View attachment 3728125
> 
> View attachment 3728126



Might be authentic, but Prada nylons are so well counterfeited that I can't be sure just from a few photos.


----------



## Shel12

missfiggy said:


> Given that you got the bag from Neiman Marcus, and with all the photos, it looks to be authentic.



I guess I was being overly paranoid about the whole superfakes thing. Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## moonbunny390

missfiggy said:


> Can't see anything that would make me think it's fake BUT...nowadays, the newest fake wallets look exactly the same as authentic wallets in photos.  The only way to be sure is to handle the item.



I completely understand. Thank you so much for replying missfiggy!


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> I think it's authentic.



Thanks Miss Figgy
.
How funny is that and the bit she doesn't like about the bag is the Prada logo - as its already been covered with a sticker.


----------



## charm_ljq

Hi Miss Figgy and everyone!

I bought 3 prada saffiano galleria lux from Reebonz.com. Can anyone tell me if they are trustworthy? My first time purchasing from them. Thanks!


----------



## charm_ljq

Hello! I recently bought 2 prada saffiano galleria lux from Reebonz. Please do help me authenticate them! First time buying from them and I'm unsure if they're trustworthy! My third item is on the way. Also prada saffiano galleria lux. Really love this bag but not the high price in their boutiques in Singapore! Here are the item details and pictures. 

Item Name #1: Saffiano Galleria Lux 18cm in Marmo
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: Reebonz.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## charm_ljq

Item Name #2: Saffiano Galleria Lux 28cm in Rosso
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: Reebonz.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

charm_ljq said:


> Hi Miss Figgy and everyone!
> 
> I bought 3 prada saffiano galleria lux from Reebonz.com. Can anyone tell me if they are trustworthy? My first time purchasing from them. Thanks!



For now, yes...they are trustworthy.  I haven't yet heard of or seen a fake from them.


----------



## missfiggy

charm_ljq said:


> Item Name #2: Saffiano Galleria Lux 28cm in Rosso
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: Reebonz.com
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3728593
> View attachment 3728594
> View attachment 3728595
> View attachment 3728599
> View attachment 3728600
> View attachment 3728602
> View attachment 3728603





charm_ljq said:


> Hello! I recently bought 2 prada saffiano galleria lux from Reebonz. Please do help me authenticate them! First time buying from them and I'm unsure if they're trustworthy! My third item is on the way. Also prada saffiano galleria lux. Really love this bag but not the high price in their boutiques in Singapore! Here are the item details and pictures.
> 
> Item Name #1: Saffiano Galleria Lux 18cm in Marmo
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: Reebonz.com
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3728581
> View attachment 3728582
> View attachment 3728583
> View attachment 3728584
> View attachment 3728585
> View attachment 3728586
> View attachment 3728587
> View attachment 3728588



As per my previous comments re Reebonz, these both look authentic.  I wish they wouldn't cover the logo with that plastic though.


----------



## charm_ljq

missfiggy said:


> As per my previous comments re Reebonz, these both look authentic.  I wish they wouldn't cover the logo with that plastic though.


Thank you for the reply missfiggy! Makes me feel more assured now. Why shouldn't the logo be covered with plastic though?


----------



## LVoe_adore

Dear Authenticators  

I bought this off ebay and received it today, was hoping to get some expertise and confirm it's authenticity? It smells and feels genuine but I just would love some peace of mind. Let me know if you would like more images  
Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## Maijp

Hi authenticators !

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your time and help 
Item Name: Prada suede chain shoulder bag.
Listing number: p558097516
Seller ID: Sea-horse2014b
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p558097516
Comments: I am still newbie to Prada. This is my first purchase. I feel the font of MADE IN ITALY of interior tag is strange. The seller only accep return in 2 days after receive, so I have only 1 day left. Please kindly give me a help. Thank you alls again !
I post here some more photos
taken by myself.


----------



## Phoenixdadada

missfiggy said:


> Impossible to tell from the photos.  All Prada nylons are nowadays expertly counterfeited and it is almost impossible to discern fake from real just from a few photos.


Item Name: Prada Navy Blue Backpack
Seller ID: Sarah  
Link: 
TY so much. And recently I received the bag. Here are some detailed photos. I attach them below. And thank you again for your time and great help. Wish you always have a nice day!


----------



## dukethebichon

Hello! I'm looking to purchase my first Prada, so I have no idea what I'm doing--any help would be appreciated!

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Logos 2way Hand Bag Bi-color SAFFIANO LUX BN2438 Italy B31351
Listing number: 232370301359
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Photos: http://jpegbay.com/gallery/006149909-.html#1


----------



## charm_ljq

Hi experts!

I've always stored my Prada leathers in my cabinet, in the original dustbag and box. Is this right or should I not store it with the box? I live in humid and hot Singapore so I use silica gel beads to help absorb extra moisture. Hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi Authenticators,

I'm hoping you could help me to authenticate below:

Item: Black Prada
Item No: 263043576119
Seller: strawberry_lou
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Prad...3Ab9c46dd515c0ab1c8c52fcbafffcd1a9%7Ciid%3A18

Thank you in advance


----------



## Caroling

Hello PurseBlog!

I recently bought this purse at a thrift store and am really hoping it's real..though seriously doubting it based on past posts. 

I would greatly appreciate if you could have a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## Prada Psycho

RTMISSY said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I'm hoping you could help me to authenticate below:
> 
> Item: Black Prada
> Item No: 263043576119
> Seller: strawberry_lou
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Prada-Bag-/263043576119?hash=item3d3e9e7137:g:BFkAAOSw~XpZRgGh&_trkparms=pageci%3A9c8da2a1-53ea-11e7-9aa6-74dbd1807c8e%7Cparentrq%3Ab9c46dd515c0ab1c8c52fcbafffcd1a9%7Ciid%3A18
> 
> Thank you in advance


Pics aren't that great. Could be authentic though. Need more photos to be sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Caroling said:


> Hello PurseBlog!
> 
> I recently bought this purse at a thrift store and am really hoping it's real..though seriously doubting it based on past posts.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate if you could have a look and tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 3736789
> View attachment 3736790
> View attachment 3736791
> View attachment 3736792
> View attachment 3736794
> View attachment 3736795


 *Bratty1919?* Thoughts?  I have mine, but I'll defer to you on this one.


----------



## RTMISSY

Prada Psycho said:


> Pics aren't that great. Could be authentic though. Need more photos to be sure.


Thank you as always. I will request more pictures.


----------



## agnawxo

Hello everyone! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag (photos below). The seller is selling it with dustbag, box and has the authenticity card which all seem legitimate but i just want to make sure before I commit, please help!

Thank you 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Handbag
Listing number: 222550382655
Seller ID: chester2407
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saf...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

agnawxo said:


> Hello everyone! I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag (photos below). The seller is selling it with dustbag, box and has the authenticity card which all seem legitimate but i just want to make sure before I commit, please help!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Handbag
> Listing number: 222550382655
> Seller ID: chester2407
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Saffiano-handbag/222550382655?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 3741438
> View attachment 3741439
> View attachment 3741440
> View attachment 3741441
> View attachment 3741443
> View attachment 3741445
> View attachment 3741446
> View attachment 3741447
> View attachment 3741448


Photos are completely inadequate.  No way to authenticate without excellent, clear, in focus photos of all the required parts.


----------



## Bratty1919

Caroling said:


> Hello PurseBlog!
> 
> I recently bought this purse at a thrift store and am really hoping it's real..though seriously doubting it based on past posts.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate if you could have a look and tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 3736789
> View attachment 3736790
> View attachment 3736791
> View attachment 3736792
> View attachment 3736794
> View attachment 3736795



This is fake.


----------



## sugarpop

Hello authenticators, 

Could you kindly authentic this prada deerskin. Not sure what the style is called, though. Bought it off a Japanese reseller and someone told me it looks questionable. 

Many thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

sugarpop said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Could you kindly authentic this prada deerskin. Not sure what the style is called, though. Bought it off a Japanese reseller and someone told me it looks questionable.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743400
> View attachment 3743401
> View attachment 3743402
> View attachment 3743403
> View attachment 3743404
> View attachment 3743405
> View attachment 3743406
> View attachment 3743407
> View attachment 3743408
> View attachment 3743409


"Someone" is wrong. It's very much authentic.


----------



## sugarpop

Prada Psycho said:


> "Someone" is wrong. It's very much authentic.


Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## SimplyB

Good morning lovely authenticators!

I think I'm getting addicted to the older Prada bags!  Could you please authenticate this one?

Item Name: PRADA Gather Nylon Leather Hand Bag
Listing number: 222554313796
Seller ID: leonielee7138
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222554313796
Comments: I'm hoping all the photos in the listing are of the same bag. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

SimplyB said:


> Good morning lovely authenticators!
> 
> I think I'm getting addicted to the older Prada bags!  Could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Gather Nylon Leather Hand Bag
> Listing number: 222554313796
> Seller ID: leonielee7138
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222554313796
> Comments: I'm hoping all the photos in the listing are of the same bag.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


This listing is  very fishy.  Some of the photos look like stock photos of what appears to be an authentic bag.  The seller's own photos are totally inadequate and equally suspicious. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## SimplyB

Prada Psycho said:


> This listing is  very fishy.  Some of the photos look like stock photos of what appears to be an authentic bag.  The seller's own photos are totally inadequate and equally suspicious. I wouldn't touch it.



Thank you...I had suspicions of the pics too!  I trust your advice and will stay away from it.

Cheers!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Would love help authenticating this vintage pre-loved prada tote!
Item Name:Authentic Prada Vintage Tote
Listing number: 142412801261
Seller ID: queenofpecansrm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...qvQ9REK57qg8P848MLeCY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I have already purchased the bag, and it does have the small white number tag inside the interior zip pocket. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kay Adefuye said:


> Would love help authenticating this vintage pre-loved prada tote!
> Item Name:Authentic Prada Vintage Tote
> Listing number: 142412801261
> Seller ID: queenofpecansrm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Vintage-Tote-/142412801261?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=UMrrquqvQ9REK57qg8P848MLeCY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I have already purchased the bag, and it does have the small white number tag inside the interior zip pocket.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd like to see more of the lining, but from the photos there are it looks authentic.


----------



## Guccilouisfendiprada

Hello loves! I am not new but this is my first time on the Prada thread ! I need help please! Is this authentic? I'm thinking of bidding quickly. Thanks guys!!

Item: authentic Prada shoulder bag chain Tote greens nylon 69120
Listing: 292159571218
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292159571218?redirect


----------



## Acespade

Hello fellow purseaholics and lovely authenticators!  I would greatly appreciate your opinions on whether this item is authentic.  Thank you!!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG
Listing number: 332166432216
Seller ID: jewelrywholesaler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I just purchased this but can return if needed.


----------



## Acespade

And here are the rest of the pics!    Thanks very much.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi dears pls authenticate this. I bought it from a friend hence no link.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kareenn said:


> View attachment 3749574
> View attachment 3749575
> View attachment 3749576
> View attachment 3749577
> View attachment 3749578
> View attachment 3749579
> View attachment 3749580
> View attachment 3749581
> View attachment 3749582
> View attachment 3749583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dears pls authenticate this. I bought it from a friend hence no link.


Looks OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Acespade said:


> Hello fellow purseaholics and lovely authenticators!  I would greatly appreciate your opinions on whether this item is authentic.  Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG
> Listing number: 332166432216
> Seller ID: jewelrywholesaler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-BAG/332166432216?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I just purchased this but can return if needed.
> 
> View attachment 3749466
> View attachment 3749467
> View attachment 3749468
> View attachment 3749469
> View attachment 3749470
> View attachment 3749466
> View attachment 3749467


Too many red flags here. Take advantage of the return policy.


----------



## Acespade

Prada Psycho said:


> Too many red flags here. Take advantage of the return policy.



Wow, thanks PP!  I thought I was pretty good at sniffing out fakes, they are really getting good eh?  I'm ambivalent about this color and the look of this bag in person anyway, will return.  Thanks for the fast response!


----------



## inna pietkova

Hi authenticators!

 please authenticate

Item Name: PRADA
Seller ID: Maria
Link: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/kozhanaya-sumka-prada-original-IDtkVkQ.html

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Acespade said:


> Wow, thanks PP!  I thought I was pretty good at sniffing out fakes, they are really getting good eh?  I'm ambivalent about this color and the look of this bag in person anyway, will return.  Thanks for the fast response!


That's why they're referred to as "Super Fakes" these days.


----------



## Ruier

Hi Miss,
Pls help to check the authenticity of the bag:
Model BN 1336. Thank you!


----------



## designrdiva13

Hello!

I was wondering if you could authenticate the following handbag:

Prada Large Covered Handle Double Bag in Nero
Purchased at Second Hand Store so no link available

Thank you in advance and please let me know if there is any additional photos that are needed.


----------



## designrdiva13

Here are additional photos. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

designrdiva13 said:


> Here are additional photos. Thanks for the help!


Photos are inadequate, but not liking what I am seeing.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ruier said:


> Hi Miss,
> Pls help to check the authenticity of the bag:
> Model BN 1336. Thank you!


Inadequate photos.


----------



## designrdiva13

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate, but not liking what I am seeing.


Thank you for the quick response! I have attached some more photos. Please let me know if you need anything else! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

designrdiva13 said:


> Thank you for the quick response! I have attached some more photos. Please let me know if you need anything else! I appreciate your help!


Just as I thought: fake.


----------



## designrdiva13

Prada Psycho said:


> Just as I thought: fake.


Thanks! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Would love help authenticating this Prada crossbody! 
Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Cross Body Purse / Clutch - 7" x 5" with 27" Strap Drop
Listing number: 362007098823
Seller ID: not4profit
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/362007098823 
Comments: the listing is not active but the seller still has it available for purchase 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ToriChan

Hi! If you could help me authenticate this Prada Model 1m0176 wallet in the shade of rame it would be much appreciated. It was purchased at a second hand store, so no online link available. Let me know if you'd like more photos!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kay Adefuye said:


> Would love help authenticating this Prada crossbody!
> Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Cross Body Purse / Clutch - 7" x 5" with 27" Strap Drop
> Listing number: 362007098823
> Seller ID: not4profit
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/362007098823
> Comments: the listing is not active but the seller still has it available for purchase
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Let them keep it: it's fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ToriChan said:


> Hi! If you could help me authenticate this Prada Model 1m0176 wallet in the shade of rame it would be much appreciated. It was purchased at a second hand store, so no online link available. Let me know if you'd like more photos!


Small leather goods like this are hard to authenticate with photos, but I think this one might be authentic.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Prada Psycho said:


> Let them keep it: it's fake.


Thank you!!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Item: Prada leather zip-around wallet
Seller: Burlington Coat Factory
Item number: Item #BCF545136010     Style #1ML183ASK
Link: http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...ip-Around-Wallet-545136010.aspx?h=60610,60618
Comments: Would appreciate if this wallet could be authenticated please. Not sure how to acquire photos from a retailer? Or, how to tell if the wallet is made-for-outlet or from a boutique? But, I thought I would post my inquiry in the event someone could help. Any tips, etc would be appreciated too as I've never asked for authentication from a retailer seller b4. Thanks. (happy 4th!)
p.s. would you advise me to purchase the wallet in order to get better photos? It can be returned to the Burlington retailer if it turns out to not be legit. Just a thought.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Hi! I hope posting multiple items in one post is allowed. But I need help authenticating these 2 Prada bags that I purchased on eBay. I lieu of all these fakes out there, just want to be 100% certain! Thank you in advance!!!

Item: PRADA Nylon Satchel with Patent Leather Handles & Detachable Shoulder Strap - Ex
Listing number: 322506527181
Seller: fraglady-8050
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322506527181 
Comments: thanks again!

Item: 100% Authentic Black Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Handbag
Listing number: 182555815294
Seller: pushka525
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182555815294 
Comments: thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kay Adefuye said:


> Hi! I hope posting multiple items in one post is allowed. But I need help authenticating these 2 Prada bags that I purchased on eBay. I lieu of all these fakes out there, just want to be 100% certain! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Item: PRADA Nylon Satchel with Patent Leather Handles & Detachable Shoulder Strap - Ex
> Listing number: 322506527181
> Seller: fraglady-8050
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322506527181
> Comments: thanks again!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Black Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Handbag
> Listing number: 182555815294
> Seller: pushka525
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182555815294
> Comments: thank you!!


 
Inadequate photos on both.  We absolutely require high quality photos of all the relevant details on these items or we can be of no help.  The photos are are eyes. Without them, it's a waste of time to post an authentication request.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MamaSleepy said:


> Item: Prada leather zip-around wallet
> Seller: Burlington Coat Factory
> Item number: Item #BCF545136010     Style #1ML183ASK
> Link: http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...ip-Around-Wallet-545136010.aspx?h=60610,60618
> Comments: Would appreciate if this wallet could be authenticated please. Not sure how to acquire photos from a retailer? Or, how to tell if the wallet is made-for-outlet or from a boutique? But, I thought I would post my inquiry in the event someone could help. Any tips, etc would be appreciated too as I've never asked for authentication from a retailer seller b4. Thanks. (happy 4th!)
> p.s. would you advise me to purchase the wallet in order to get better photos? It can be returned to the Burlington retailer if it turns out to not be legit. Just a thought.


If you really want us to look at this, you need to purchase it and post the appropriate photos in high quality detail.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Prada Psycho said:


> If you really want us to look at this, you need to purchase it and post the appropriate photos in high quality detail.


Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure bc I thought I had to have link in order to request an authentication. (the Givenchy authentication thread won't authenticate w/o a link). 
Have a great 4th!


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Hi all! Newbie member.
I really would appreciate your thoughts on this bag I bought online from an instagram seller. Supposedly preowned from Japan. The lining is stiff and coarse and the embossed logo can hardly be read.

Does not come with cards and a dust bag anymore.

Item name: Vintage Pprada nylon chain bag
Seller id: https://www.instagram.com/anneluxurybags_ph/?hl=en
link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVrXhA0...6Vjcn_vY1M0/?taken-by=anneluxurybags_ph&hl=en


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos on both.  We absolutely require high quality photos of all the relevant details on these items or we can be of no help.  The photos are are eyes. Without them, it's a waste of time to post an authentication request.


I totally understand, I appreciate your time. I will send adequate, high res photos as soon as I can. Thank you again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brown Shogaah said:


> Hi all! Newbie member.
> I really would appreciate your thoughts on this bag I bought online from an instagram seller. Supposedly preowned from Japan. The lining is stiff and coarse and the embossed logo can hardly be read.
> 
> Does not come with cards and a dust bag anymore.
> 
> Item name: Vintage Pprada nylon chain bag
> Seller id: https://www.instagram.com/anneluxurybags_ph/?hl=en
> link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVrXhA0...6Vjcn_vY1M0/?taken-by=anneluxurybags_ph&hl=en


I have my thoughts on this one, but _*Bratty1919 *_is better with these vintage models.  I'd prefer to wait until she pops in. Either way, this is a very old style Prada so the details are totally different than later models. Doesn't make it fake or authentic.  That's just the way it works.  Let's see what Bratty1919 thinks.


----------



## Lknight

Kay Adefuye said:


> Hi! I hope posting multiple items in one post is allowed. But I need help authenticating these 2 Prada bags that I purchased on eBay. I lieu of all these fakes out there, just want to be 100% certain! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Item: PRADA Nylon Satchel with Patent Leather Handles & Detachable Shoulder Strap - Ex
> Listing number: 322506527181
> Seller: fraglady-8050
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322506527181
> Comments: thanks again!
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Black Prada Tessuto Gaufre Nylon Handbag
> Listing number: 182555815294
> Seller: pushka525
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182555815294
> Comments: thank you!!


----------



## Lknight

Hi there

Could you please authenticate this item? The authentication card is not stamped.



Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts on this one, but _*Bratty1919 *_is better with these vintage models.  I'd prefer to wait until she pops in. Either way, this is a very old style Prada so the details are totally different than later models. Doesn't make it fake or authentic.  That's just the way it works.  Let's see what Bratty1919 thinks.


----------



## Lknight

Can you please authenticate this item. Authentication card is not stamped.

Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232368583662

Item number : 232368583662

Seller id: amarjiaujl-0

Listed as: Authentic Prada Coin


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts on this one, but _*Bratty1919 *_is better with these vintage models.  I'd prefer to wait until she pops in.





Lknight said:


> Can you please authenticate this item. Authentication card is not stamped.
> 
> Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232368583662
> 
> Item number : 232368583662
> 
> Seller id: amarjiaujl-0
> 
> Listed as: Authentic Prada Coin


 
There's no authentication card that I can see in the listing. Just the envelope.  That said,  these small leather items are nearly impossible to authenticate with photos, especially so few.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts on this one, but _*Bratty1919 *_is better with these vintage models.  I'd prefer to wait until she pops in. Either way, this is a very old style Prada so the details are totally different than later models. Doesn't make it fake or authentic.  That's just the way it works.  Let's see what Bratty1919 thinks.



Id like to see more lining pics.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Bratty1919 said:


> Id like to see more lining pics.


Thank you for taking the time to inspect the bag @Prada Psycho and @Bratty1919. I am really glad that there is this kind of resource out here. Thank you!
I'd be happy to attach more photos. I hope these are sufficient. 
Seller is adamant these are real since "bought in a Japan pawnshop/auction" and would guarantee money back if proven fake, so that's a relief.


----------



## love86

hi. can someome please authenticate this prada esplanade i got on ebay? i received the bag and i requested authentication from another source and its opinionated its a replica i would like to run by here before contacting the seller for a refund so i can be 100% sure. thank you in advance!! 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
ebay item number: 122550212794
seller: fashionitaly-brand


----------



## missfiggy

love86 said:


> hi. can someome please authenticate this prada esplanade i got on ebay? i received the bag and i requested authentication from another source and its opinionated its a replica i would like to run by here before contacting the seller for a refund so i can be 100% sure. thank you in advance!!
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFIANO-PINK-CALF-LEATHER-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-HANDBAG-/122550212794?redirect=mobile&nma=true&si=N1sHiNk78ueIc1jsZUpt9v0Hrmk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ebay item number: 122550212794
> seller: fashionitaly-brand



No, it's not a replica.  It's a straight out, common or garden variety fake. And not a good fake either.


----------



## missfiggy

Brown Shogaah said:


> Thank you for taking the time to inspect the bag @Prada Psycho and @Bratty1919. I am really glad that there is this kind of resource out here. Thank you!
> I'd be happy to attach more photos. I hope these are sufficient.
> Seller is adamant these are real since "bought in a Japan pawnshop/auction" and would guarantee money back if proven fake, so that's a relief.



I'm leaning, almost to the point of toppling over, towards fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Just visiting - trying out my remote wifi thingamajig which promises to keep me in touch no matter where I am...in Kakadu National Park, outside Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.  Crocodiles aplenty!!!


----------



## Brown Shogaah

missfiggy said:


> I'm leaning, almost to the point of toppling over, towards fake.



Oh my gosh, my heart! Thanks @missfiggy for taking the time out to authenticate. Already reached out to the seller (sent her this link and a screencap) and she requested that we should wait for another authenticator to give her take on this and then she'll refund. Seller was the one who actually gave me the idea to reach out here for authentication. Really appreciate you ladies. Thank you!


----------



## MarieKato

Hello everyone,I saw some vintage Prada on eBay which is exactly the same with my vintage Prada and I'm planning to sell mine but I lost the authenticity card of my bag so I want to have it checked here first,kindly authenticate my vintage Prada bag,I bought it here in Japan for I think 20years ago,I would really appreciate a reply from authenticator here,thank you very much in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

love86 said:


> hi. can someome please authenticate this prada esplanade i got on ebay? i received the bag and i requested authentication from another source and its opinionated its a replica i would like to run by here before contacting the seller for a refund so i can be 100% sure. thank you in advance!!
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SAFFIANO-PINK-CALF-LEATHER-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG-HANDBAG-/122550212794?redirect=mobile&nma=true&si=N1sHiNk78ueIc1jsZUpt9v0Hrmk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ebay item number: 122550212794
> seller: fashionitaly-brand





missfiggy said:


> No, it's not a replica.  It's a straight out, common or garden variety fake. And not a good fake either.



Ditto.

Hey Figgaroo! You back?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Just visiting - trying out my remote wifi thingamajig which promises to keep me in touch no matter where I am...in Kakadu National Park, outside Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.  Crocodiles aplenty!!!


Crocs?  HANDBAGS!!!


----------



## Dee5151

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this

Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Tote*
Listing number: 5926f7726d64bc3704005bfd (not written, just in the URL)
Seller ID: 
deanasarshory (Poshmark name)
Link: 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-LIKE-NEW-5926f7726d64bc3704005bfd
Comments:
Looks like it is in greatg condition, please let me know if more pictures are needed to authenticate


----------



## Dee5151

Another one 

Item Name: 
*PRADA*
*Convertible Bowler Bag Saffiano Leather Medium*

Listing number: 18426/02
Seller ID: N/A, sold by Trendlee
Link: 
https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...le-bowler-bag-saffiano-leather-medium15140676
Comments:
Looks gorgeous and company seems serious about checking for authenticity. Would love a last check before purchasing


----------



## guest19

Hello! Can you please have a look at this bag?

Item Name: PRADA saffiano leather tote bag zipper GOLD Black Bn1801 double zipper crossbody
Listing number: 152613000047
Seller ID: aaplusplus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-saffi...000047?hash=item238871936f:g:QHgAAOSwgv5ZVPwu


----------



## jackandjill321

Hi can someone authenticate this bag.  It doesn't have the Prada logo interior lining.  
Thanks.

Item name : Prada vela Nero B7338
Seller : not available


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: Vintage Prada Leather Shoulder Tote
Listing number:  322582963710
Seller ID: 2009dmedley
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32258296371...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
Comments:  Seller could/would not guarantee authenticity when I messaged him...


----------



## love86

hi.thank u so much for your help. luckily the seller was very nice. she saw your reply and apologized for not double checking the bag after acquring it. she sent me the shipping cost for return so i returned it. thank you again for your help!!!


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: Vintage Prada Leather Shoulder Tote
> Listing number:  322582963710
> Seller ID: 2009dmedley
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322582963710?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3Dad6350e0b31242a2807d0d91b4142d97%26bu%3D43796580136%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F322582963710%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> Comments:  Seller could/would not guarantee authenticity when I messaged him...


It's been removed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

guest19 said:


> Hello! Can you please have a look at this bag?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA saffiano leather tote bag zipper GOLD Black Bn1801 double zipper crossbody
> Listing number: 152613000047
> Seller ID: aaplusplus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-saffi...000047?hash=item238871936f:g:QHgAAOSwgv5ZVPwu


Inadequate photos, but looks fake from what is visible.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dee5151 said:


> Another one
> 
> Item Name:
> *PRADA*
> *Convertible Bowler Bag Saffiano Leather Medium*
> 
> Listing number: 18426/02
> Seller ID: N/A, sold by Trendlee
> Link:
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...le-bowler-bag-saffiano-leather-medium15140676
> Comments:
> Looks gorgeous and company seems serious about checking for authenticity. Would love a last check before purchasing


Inadequate photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dee5151 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Tote*
> Listing number: 5926f7726d64bc3704005bfd (not written, just in the URL)
> Seller ID:
> deanasarshory (Poshmark name)
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-LIKE-NEW-5926f7726d64bc3704005bfd
> Comments:
> Looks like it is in greatg condition, please let me know if more pictures are needed to authenticate


Tons more photos are needs.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I'm leaning, almost to the point of toppling over, towards fake.



I have my doubts too


----------



## Bratty1919

jackandjill321 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this bag.  It doesn't have the Prada logo interior lining.
> Thanks.
> 
> Item name : Prada vela Nero B7338
> Seller : not available



Fake.


----------



## aih33

Hello, can someone please authenticate? Thank you for your time! 

Item Name: Auth PRADA Logo Continental Zip Around Wallet Black Leather/Goldtone - 93324 
Listing number: 142438110959 
Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-...110959?hash=item2129f916ef:g:7zkAAOSwpONZWH-U 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, my post was on floor #4843. Please kindly help to authenticate. thank you so much.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Bratty1919 said:


> I have my doubts too



Thank you so much ladies, much appreciated. Returned the bag and I'm now waiting for my refund.


----------



## cc_1028

I just realized that my post was not in the right format. My bad.. 
Here is the repost.. And I really appreciate your time to help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!

Item name：Prada embellished moon stars velvet shoulder crossbody bag
Listing number: 272744727849
Seller ID: men-nz2015
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-embel...pY74p0JQXcIJ3f2aWDBaY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Maltese87

Hi, does anyone know if prada court shoes always come with a gold badge at the bottom? 
I bought a pair leather court shoes that is missing the gold badge logo underneath..

Thank you!


----------



## Maltese87

Maltese87 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if prada court shoes always come with a gold badge at the bottom?
> I bought a pair leather court shoes that is missing the gold badge logo underneath..
> 
> Thank you!



I bought them on ebay and just got them home today, here are some pictures.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bratty1919

Maltese87 said:


> I bought them on ebay and just got them home today, here are some pictures.
> 
> Thanks again!



This forum does not do shoes, sorry.


----------



## Maltese87

Bratty1919 said:


> This forum does not do shoes, sorry.



Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Justyne

Hello, please help authenticate? Thank you for in advance! 

Item Name:* Prada Pacific Blue Saffiano Handbag Mid Size*
Listing number: 322571511188 
Seller ID: junrong3450
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacifi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## luxlover726

Hello authenticators!! Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag? I bought it at a luxury consignment store at Berkeley, CA and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I just want some assurance. Thanks so much!!


----------



## EllaBaby

Hi, could someone help authenticate this for me?
Item Name: Prada Wallet Model 1M1133
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: arielleirl
Link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Metal-wallet-59519cfbc2845690560994d0
https://poshmark.com/listing/Sold-Prada-wallet-certificate-card-595543914e8d17738002b10f
Comments: I've never seen this model before so I am not sure if it is real. I have already purchased it so I can more photos if needed. I'd love to know if it is real or not so I can return it if needed. Thanks!


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Brown Shogaah said:


> Thank you so much ladies, much appreciated. Returned the bag and I'm now waiting for my refund.



Just to update you ladies, I did get my refund, thanks to YOU!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Hello, please help authenticate? Thank you for in advance!
> 
> Item Name:* Prada Pacific Blue Saffiano Handbag Mid Size*
> Listing number: 322571511188
> Seller ID: junrong3450
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacific-Blue-Saffiano-Handbag-Mid-Size/322571511188?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Thank you!


Need more photos of the lining and close up of the outside triangle tag and inside rectangle metal tag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxlover726 said:


> Hello authenticators!! Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag? I bought it at a luxury consignment store at Berkeley, CA and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but I just want some assurance. Thanks so much!!


I have my doubts about this one.  _*Bratty1919, *_thoughts?


----------



## Prada Psycho

EllaBaby said:


> Hi, could someone help authenticate this for me?
> Item Name: Prada Wallet Model 1M1133
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: arielleirl
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Metal-wallet-59519cfbc2845690560994d0
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Sold-Prada-wallet-certificate-card-595543914e8d17738002b10f
> Comments: I've never seen this model before so I am not sure if it is real. I have already purchased it so I can more photos if needed. I'd love to know if it is real or not so I can return it if needed. Thanks!



Post your own photos when you receive it.  That listing is of no help whatsoever.  It is an style of wallet that Prada has issued, however.


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> Need more photos of the lining and close up of the outside triangle tag and inside rectangle metal tag.


Thank you. I will request but seller is on holidays until the 23rd of July. From what you see does it look authentic? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## EllaBaby

Prada Psycho said:


> Post your own photos when you receive it.  That listing is of no help whatsoever.  It is an style of wallet that Prada has issued, however.


Hope this helps!! Let me know if more photos are needed


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Thank you. I will request but seller is on holidays until the 23rd of July. From what you see does it look authentic? Thanks again for your time.


I can't see enough to tell. That's the point.


----------



## Prada Psycho

EllaBaby said:


> Hope this helps!! Let me know if more photos are needed
> View attachment 3763887
> View attachment 3763888
> View attachment 3763890
> View attachment 3763891
> View attachment 3763892
> View attachment 3763893
> View attachment 3763894
> View attachment 3763896
> View attachment 3763898


These small leather goods are hard to authenticate via photos, but I'm going out on a limb and say that I think this one is authentic.


----------



## Meyli

Hi,

I am planning to buy a prada tessuto gaufre from a seller but I am not sure if it is authentic. Can you please be so kind to say if it's authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## Meyli

Posting more pictures...


----------



## Meyli

And more.. 
thank you very much!


----------



## EllaBaby

Please help me authenticate! Thanks!
Item Name:* Prada black saffiano leather zip around*
Listing number: *8054685770323*
Seller ID: namebrandoutlet4320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-black...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag, Color: Granato
Seller: Century 21

Dear Authenticators, I purchased this Saffino bag fro Century 21. Not sure whether everything sold there is authentic, do you mind authenticating the bag for me? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Continued from above


----------



## Meyli

Hi again,

Sorry if my post was not the right format. It is from a local private seller and those were the pictures she sent me.

 Thank you.


----------



## caramel1536

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BIFOLD CASH COIN WALLET black and pink
Listing number: 122596607504
Seller ID: rodneyp89633
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...607504?hash=item1c8b53c610:g:UvMAAOSwX61ZCyeY
Comments: Can someone help me authenticate this coin wallet? Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Meyli said:


> And more..
> thank you very much!


So fake it hurts!  Yuck!


----------



## Prada Psycho

caramel1536 said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BIFOLD CASH COIN WALLET black and pink
> Listing number: 122596607504
> Seller ID: rodneyp89633
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...607504?hash=item1c8b53c610:g:UvMAAOSwX61ZCyeY
> Comments: Can someone help me authenticate this coin wallet? Thank you.


Nothing but fakes from this seller.


----------



## PradapurseMAA

Anyone recognize this Prada purse and can tell me its value or name?


----------



## txcarolina17

Item Name- asking for help to identify and get approximate Vintage of my Lux Tote
I own this and purchased from Prada. I can't remember when or what it's called. Found in closet and considering selling. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PradapurseMAA said:


> Anyone recognize this Prada purse and can tell me its value or name?


Read page one, post one and supply the proper information and photos.


----------



## eddy

Item Name: PRADA! PRADA!laptop case/MESSAGER BAG for the Preppy Computer Nerd
Listing number: 292164280267
Seller ID: shopatmarys       
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292164280267
Comments: please authenticate this


----------



## Meyli

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts!  Yuck!


Thank you so much Prada Psycho!


----------



## Prada Psycho

eddy said:


> Item Name: PRADA! PRADA!laptop case/MESSAGER BAG for the Preppy Computer Nerd
> Listing number: 292164280267
> Seller ID: shopatmarys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292164280267
> Comments: please authenticate this


Listing has sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## Meyli

Hi again,

My quest continues. Kindly let me know if this is authentic please 

Item name: BN1903 tessuto+soft calf nero
Seller ID: local shop
Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/eLuuATho0VaLJoz52
(I uploaded it instead because i kept getting an error that the photos are too big) 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Meyli said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My quest continues. Kindly let me know if this is authentic please
> 
> Item name: BN1903 tessuto+soft calf nero
> Seller ID: local shop
> Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/eLuuATho0VaLJoz52
> (I uploaded it instead because i kept getting an error that the photos are too big)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This one is authentic. No question.


----------



## Meyli

Prada Psycho said:


> This one is authentic. No question.


Great!!  Thank you!


----------



## thisreallyreal

Item name: Prada Grey galleria saffiano
Seller ID: Depop - removed on seller's account
Link: http://i63.tinypic.com/bhg9vq.png and http://i68.tinypic.com/33bj0qb.png

Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

thisreallyreal said:


> Item name: Prada Grey galleria saffiano
> Seller ID: Depop - removed on seller's account
> Link: http://i63.tinypic.com/bhg9vq.png and http://i68.tinypic.com/33bj0qb.png
> 
> Thank you


These are the only two photos?


----------



## thisreallyreal

Prada Psycho said:


> These are the only two photos?



http://imgur.com/a/j42xD

I'm convinced it's a fake. Feels lighter than my genuine Prada saffiano. It doesn't even smell of leather. There was no dust bag with this but the seller assured me it is genuine.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag, Color: Granato
Seller: Century 21

Dear Authenticators, I purchased this Saffino bag fro Century 21. Not sure whether everything sold there is authentic, do you mind authenticating the bag for me? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Continued


----------



## charm_ljq

Hello!

I know this is not Prada & I can't anywhere to authenticate a Kelly Double Tour from Hermes. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?

Name: Hermes Kelly Double Tour
Color: Jaipur Pink
Bought from: Carousell Singapore


----------



## Kareenn

Hi pls authenticate this prada bag. Got the pics from a friend hence no link. Appreciate it thanks!


----------



## Kareenn

Additional pics


----------



## Kareenn

Additional pics


----------



## Prada Psycho

thisreallyreal said:


> http://imgur.com/a/j42xD
> 
> I'm convinced it's a fake. Feels lighter than my genuine Prada saffiano. It doesn't even smell of leather. There was no dust bag with this but the seller assured me it is genuine.


It's not even a "good" fake. It's that bad!  Get a refund!


----------



## Prada Psycho

charm_ljq said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this is not Prada & I can't anywhere to authenticate a Kelly Double Tour from Hermes. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Name: Hermes Kelly Double Tour
> Color: Jaipur Pink
> Bought from: Carousell Singapore
> View attachment 3768132
> View attachment 3768133
> View attachment 3768134
> View attachment 3768135


This IS the Prada  sub-forum,  therefore we don't do Hermes.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my doubts about this one.  _*Bratty1919, *_thoughts?



TBH I'm not sure, sorry.


----------



## Bratty1919

charm_ljq said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this is not Prada & I can't anywhere to authenticate a Kelly Double Tour from Hermes. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Name: Hermes Kelly Double Tour
> Color: Jaipur Pink
> Bought from: Carousell Singapore
> View attachment 3768132
> View attachment 3768133
> View attachment 3768134
> View attachment 3768135



This is a Prada thread......


----------



## charm_ljq

Prada Psycho said:


> This IS the Prada  sub-forum,  therefore we don't do Hermes.


Does anyone know where I can authenticate my KDT from Hermes? Tried searching without luck.


----------



## Marsb

Purchased at Saks in Toronto. The Prada lettering is off. 

 Uploading photos here is a headache so I'll try my best.


----------



## Marsb

Continued from above


----------



## Prada Psycho

Marsb said:


> Continued from above


The imperfections are typical of Prada's poor manufacturing and quality control these days.  Doesn't mean a thing in terms of authenticity.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi dear authenticators pls help me authenticate. Got pics from a friend hence no link. I think my message above was overlooked  thanks in advance for the help. Looks real but not sure about the inside label.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi Bratty1919 and Prada Psycho,
Do you mind taking a look at the bag I posted on the top of the page? This is my first Prada bag. Want to make sure it is authentic. Really appreciate it. Thanks.


Victoria Zhu said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag, Color: Granato
> Seller: Century 21
> 
> Dear Authenticators, I purchased this Saffino bag fro Century 21. Not sure whether everything sold there is authentic, do you mind authenticating the bag for me? Thanks a lot in advance.





Victoria Zhu said:


> Continued
> View attachment 3767808


----------



## domus11

Hello,
Would you please authenticate this Prada wallet?

Item Name: *Details about  PRADA Saffiano Metal Black LeatherBifold Wallet-Never Used W/Box-4H X 7.5L*
Listing number: *192250802389*
Seller ID: *may-jamie*
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*

Thank you.


----------



## pammbw

Could this Prada please be authenticated? Believe it or not I purchased it at a thrift store. The leather is just delicious. I know nothing about Prada but was simply attracted to the gorgeous leather. I don't plan on selling but would like to know if it is real or not for my own peace of mind. Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pammbw said:


> View attachment 3772038
> View attachment 3772039
> View attachment 3772038
> View attachment 3772039
> View attachment 3772041
> View attachment 3772042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this Prada please be authenticated? Believe it or not I purchased it at a thrift store. The leather is just delicious. I know nothing about Prada but was simply attracted to the gorgeous leather. I don't plan on selling but would like to know if it is real or not for my own peace of mind. Thank you.


It's fake.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hello. A friend is trying to ask assistance in having this bag authenticated. No listing is available as Bag is with her already. Thanks so much and more power!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> Hello. A friend is trying to ask assistance in having this bag authenticated. No listing is available as Bag is with her already. Thanks so much and more power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773681
> View attachment 3773682
> View attachment 3773683
> View attachment 3773684
> View attachment 3773685
> View attachment 3773686
> View attachment 3773687
> View attachment 3773688
> View attachment 3773691


These are very dicey to authenticate via photos, but I think this one is authentic.


----------



## Monogasm

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Mini Bag *Authentic*
Listing number: 332266340281
Seller ID: scoops-2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332266340281
Comments: Already purchased this. Wanted to be sure it's the real deal. Kind thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Mini Bag *Authentic*
> Listing number: 332266340281
> Seller ID: scoops-2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332266340281
> Comments: Already purchased this. Wanted to be sure it's the real deal. Kind thanks!


Need to see some photos of the lining.  Close up and in focus.


----------



## Monogasm

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see some photos of the lining.  Close up and in focus.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> View attachment 3774230
> View attachment 3774228


Looks authentic.


----------



## Monogasm

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.



Enormous thank you to you.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Hi! Kindly authenticate this Prada please. Thank you!

Item Name: PRADA BN4253 TESSUTO SAFFIANO
Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
Seller ID: Clare
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/rush-sale-prada-tessuto-saffiano-ID83bnr.html?h=633b85a22c

Authenticity card says TESSUTO GAUFRE. I know gaufres are the ones with ruching right?


----------



## Ballbreaker

Prada Psycho said:


> These are very dicey to authenticate via photos, but I think this one is authentic.



Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brown Shogaah said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this Prada please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BN4253 TESSUTO SAFFIANO
> Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
> Seller ID: Clare
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/rush-sale-prada-tessuto-saffiano-ID83bnr.html?h=633b85a22c
> 
> Authenticity card says TESSUTO GAUFRE. I know gaufres are the ones with ruching right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774563
> View attachment 3774563
> View attachment 3774564
> View attachment 3774565
> View attachment 3774566
> View attachment 3774567
> View attachment 3774568
> View attachment 3774569
> View attachment 3774563
> View attachment 3774564
> View attachment 3774565
> View attachment 3774566
> View attachment 3774567
> View attachment 3774568
> View attachment 3774569
> View attachment 3774570


Fake.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.


Thanks @Prada Psycho. Much appreciated!


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Hi, it's me again. Still on a look out for that elusive authentic prada bag online 
Kindly take a look at this please. Not the best photos but seller is willing to meet up and take the bag to a Prada boutique for authentication. Would like to hear your thoughts. Thank you.
No authenticity card.

Item Name: PRADA BR4965 TESSUTO IMPUNTU QUILTED BLACK
Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
Seller ID: Greta Sam
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/repriced-prada-tessuto-quilted-black-ID82RqL.html?h=fc706ffce1


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brown Shogaah said:


> Hi, it's me again. Still on a look out for that elusive authentic prada bag online
> Kindly take a look at this please. Not the best photos but seller is willing to meet up and take the bag to a Prada boutique for authentication. Would like to hear your thoughts. Thank you.
> No authenticity card.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BR4965 TESSUTO IMPUNTU QUILTED BLACK
> Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
> Seller ID: Greta Sam
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/repriced-prada-tessuto-quilted-black-ID82RqL.html?h=fc706ffce1


Prada does NOT authenticate.  Their job is to sell Prada items.  
This one is very suspicious.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi, do you mind taking a look at my recently purchased cuir bag below? Not sure whether it is authentic. Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada does NOT authenticate.  Their job is to sell Prada items.
> This one is very suspicious.


Steering clear of this then. Thank you @Prada Psycho. Much appreciated.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Hi again, i'm back and not yet giving up, still on the hunt for my Prada.
Any thoughts on this please. Thank you!

Item Name: PRADA BN2541
Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
Seller ID: Angelo
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/preloved-prada-bag-tessuto-saffian-bluette-ID83dtX.html?h=30aa02ee94


----------



## nansie

Hi Everyone!

Could I please get your help to authenticate this one?
Listing description: 
Prada Saffiano Lux Bowler Tote Color Fuocco Authentic
Listing number: 122615307373
Seller ID: mscouture80
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122615307373?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Hi! Another authentication request please. Thank you very much!

Item Name: PRADA Gaufre 
Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
Seller ID: gold ring K
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/prada-bag-from-japan-ID81zPQ.html

No cards nor dust bag.
I requested for more fotos from the seller.
TIA!


----------



## kobi0279

Hello! Kindly authenticate this prada bag that I saw in carousell. Many many thanks in advance

Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre Bowling Leather Bag BL0651
Sellers Name: adobetechgal
Link: Cool find: Prada Nappa Gaufre Leather Bowling Bag BL0651 for S$200 http://carousell.com/p/66552868

http://s346.photobucket.com/user/adobetechgal/slideshow/


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brown Shogaah said:


> Hi again, i'm back and not yet giving up, still on the hunt for my Prada.
> Any thoughts on this please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BN2541
> Listing number: Selling via OLX Philippines
> Seller ID: Angelo
> Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/preloved-prada-bag-tessuto-saffian-bluette-ID83dtX.html?h=30aa02ee94


Fake. Save yourself some time and grief and shop AT a Prada boutique.  It will cost you more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## Prada Psycho

kobi0279 said:


> Hello! Kindly authenticate this prada bag that I saw in carousell. Many many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre Bowling Leather Bag BL0651
> Sellers Name: adobetechgal
> Link: Cool find: Prada Nappa Gaufre Leather Bowling Bag BL0651 for S$200 http://carousell.com/p/66552868
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/user/adobetechgal/slideshow/


Might be authentic.  Pics aren't that great and not enough lining photos to be 100% sure.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake. Save yourself some time and grief and shop AT a Prada boutique.  It will cost you more, but you'll know it's real.


You are so logical and right. Just couldn't wait to get to a Prada boutique which is still a plane ride from where I am, that's why been trawling the net.  Thank you! Appreciate your valuable insight.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nansie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Could I please get your help to authenticate this one?
> Listing description:
> Prada Saffiano Lux Bowler Tote Color Fuocco Authentic
> Listing number: 122615307373
> Seller ID: mscouture80
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122615307373?_mwBanner=1


Photos are completely inadequate, though one detail sticks out that makes me suspicious.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brown Shogaah said:


> You are so logical and right. Just couldn't wait to get to a Prada boutique which is still a plane ride from where I am, that's why been trawling the net.  Thank you! Appreciate your valuable insight.


Have you checked the Prada e-Store?


----------



## kobi0279

Prada Psycho said:


> Might be authentic.  Pics aren't that great and not enough lining photos to be 100% sure.


Thank you so much Prada Paycho really appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Brown Shogaah

Prada Psycho said:


> Have you checked the Prada e-Store?


Doing it now haha! Was holding out for a discount but you are right, better safe than sorry. Thanks again! But please don't kick me out when I bring something up for inspection again


----------



## daisygrl

Could you, please, help me authenticate this Prada clutch. All I know is that it is from 2008. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## turfnsurf

Agonizing over this bag to be 'my 1st Prada' on Poshmark:
"Authentic White Prada handbag"
(Not sure of finding listing # on this site?)
Seller: laurazeer
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59642178f739bcfe2e0dd56d
Have asked for underside of zipper pull & backside of auth card, but seller travels and added some pics for me, but not exactly what I asked for. I can't find another one exactly like it to compare (saw close one that was nylon & leather). I think it's a Vitella daino hobo (size?) Bianco. Seller assures me it's authentic, but shield looks less detailed & lacks cards & pics to make it a no-brainer for a new study. The dust bag "R" is in question for me... honestly the whole "R" thing has me confused as there's a bit of variation.  The "A" seems a bit crooked, but I've seen reviews that have "real" bags with odd spacing & A's a bit crooked.  Help? Thnx!


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> Need more photos of the lining and close up of the outside triangle tag and inside rectangle metal tag.



Hi Prada Psycho. Attached are the pics I received from the seller. Hope these work. Thanks again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

turfnsurf said:


> Agonizing over this bag to be 'my 1st Prada' on Poshmark:
> "Authentic White Prada handbag"
> (Not sure of finding listing # on this site?)
> Seller: laurazeer
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59642178f739bcfe2e0dd56d
> Have asked for underside of zipper pull & backside of auth card, but seller travels and added some pics for me, but not exactly what I asked for. I can't find another one exactly like it to compare (saw close one that was nylon & leather). I think it's a Vitella daino hobo (size?) Bianco. Seller assures me it's authentic, but shield looks less detailed & lacks cards & pics to make it a no-brainer for a new study. The dust bag "R" is in question for me... honestly the whole "R" thing has me confused as there's a bit of variation.  The "A" seems a bit crooked, but I've seen reviews that have "real" bags with odd spacing & A's a bit crooked.  Help? Thnx!


Never, ever, EVER waste your time with those ridiculous "how to authenticate" videos and blogs online.   Those people know nothing about authenticating. 

That rant aside, this bag is quite authentic, and it has nothing to do with anything you've pointed out.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Hi Prada Psycho. Attached are the pics I received from the seller. Hope these work. Thanks again.
> View attachment 3776612
> 
> View attachment 3776614


I can't enlarge them.  I've got to be able to see microscopic details.


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisygrl said:


> Could you, please, help me authenticate this Prada clutch. All I know is that it is from 2008. Your help is much appreciated!


Pull out the lining and post some good quality, close up photos of it.


----------



## daisygrl

There you go. Thank you for taking the time to do this. (it would not let me quote.)


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi Prada Psycho, 
Do you mind taking a look at the bag I posted on the prior page? Pls advise if my post is not in the right format. Thanks a lot!


Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi, do you mind taking a look at my recently purchased cuir bag below? Not sure whether it is authentic. Appreciate any help. Thanks.
> View attachment 3775310
> View attachment 3775311
> View attachment 3775312
> View attachment 3775313
> View attachment 3775314
> View attachment 3775315
> View attachment 3775316
> View attachment 3775317
> View attachment 3775320


----------



## Prada Psycho

daisygrl said:


> There you go. Thank you for taking the time to do this. (it would not let me quote.)


OK, that's what I needed. I was fairly certain it was authentic, but I needed to see this to be 100%.  Enjoy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi Prada Psycho,
> Do you mind taking a look at the bag I posted on the prior page? Pls advise if my post is not in the right format. Thanks a lot!


Not in proper format.  Provenance of these bags can be the decision maker.


----------



## daisygrl

Prada Psycho said:


> OK, that's what I needed. I was fairly certain it was authentic, but I needed to see this to be 100%.  Enjoy!



Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## turfnsurf

Prada Psycho said:


> Never, ever, EVER waste your time with those ridiculous "how to authenticate" videos and blogs online.   Those people know nothing about authenticating.
> 
> That rant aside, this bag is quite authentic, and it has nothing to do with anything you've pointed out.




@Prada Psycho - THANK YOU!!  You are WONDERFUL to help the inexperienced who struggle. Tried to inform myself best I could do to navigate around fake bags on the resale market b/c it's just not in my budget to buy new. MANY thanks!  
This bag speaks to me, but I didn't want to waste $ on a fake or support that crooked industry. 
Would you recommend me going to an authentication service to get a certificate to put with this bag or is that overkill?


----------



## Lolah__

Item name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Small Zip Tote Bag BN1801
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-black-saffiano-lux-leather-small-zip-tote-bag-87835.html

First time Yoogis Closer buyer and I just purchased this from their site. A bit nervous since it doesn't come with an authenticity card or dustbag. I'd appreciate any help you could provide in authenticating this item. Thank you!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Prada Psycho said:


> Not in proper format.  Provenance of these bags can be the decision maker.


Thanks Prada Psycho. I have revised my post below and attached the photos. I purchased it from Century 21 in NYC. I feel designed items found there could be hit or miss. Would really appreciate any help authenticating it. Thanks.

Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag, Color: Granato
Seller: Century 21 Downtown NYC


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> I can't enlarge them.  I've got to be able to see microscopic details.


Don't know if these are any better???? 
Also here is the link for the ebay listing:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacifi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Thanks in advance for you time and help with this.


----------



## eddy

Prada Psycho said:


> Listing has sold. Did you buy it?


yes


----------



## momikei

Hello, would you kindly help me to authenticate this Prada bag? A friend of mine to sell this bag to me and I want to check it first if this is really authentic. Thanks in advance

Item Name: Prada Vela Messenger Bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -


----------



## momikei

sorry, another pic.


----------



## Monogasm

*I would be enormously appreciative of your help. I have found my holy grail bag (Prada Inside Bag in grey) but the situation is extremely tricky. As you can see the photos on the eBay listing are stock images and I'm slightly concerned by the fact they seem to have multiple separate listings for the same bag on Ebay. I have contacted the seller by phone and he won't send me more images as they are a very large warehouse and it is their policy not to do so due to associated limitations. 
The eBay account is connected to an online high fashion store: https://www.b-exit.com
Their reviews on Ebay, Trust Pilot and Facebook are generally excellent but there is ONE person on Trustpilot out of 435 almost perfect reviews who claims they got a fake and one is enough to freak me out. I don't know if the all those positive are a ton of fake reviews?! It happens I guess! I desperately want it to be legit but it looks almost too good to be true! Perhaps someone is familiar with this B-Exit store in Italy run by a guy called Paolo or Italyfashionpoint on Ebay?*

Item Name: Bowling Bags Prada Women Leather Gray 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
Listing number: 131915272703
Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowling-B...hash=item1eb6c351ff:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA

*Here are other listings from the same seller selling the same bag (though hard to tell as all the same stock images.) I don't know if they have multiples because they only seem to have one available on their website:*

Item Name: Bauletti Prada Donna Pelle Grigio 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
Listing number: 152212825816
Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bauletti-...hash=item23709766d8:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA

Item Name: Bauletti Prada Donna Pelle Grigio 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
Listing number: 142092610266
Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowlingta...hash=item2115612ada:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA

Item Name: Bowling Bags Prada Women Leather Gray 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
Listing number: 142092962048
Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowlingta...hash=item2115612ada:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA


----------



## Prada Psycho

turfnsurf said:


> @Prada Psycho - THANK YOU!!  You are WONDERFUL to help the inexperienced who struggle. Tried to inform myself best I could do to navigate around fake bags on the resale market b/c it's just not in my budget to buy new. MANY thanks!
> This bag speaks to me, but I didn't want to waste $ on a fake or support that crooked industry.
> *Would you recommend me going to an authentication service to get a certificate to put with this bag or is that overkill?*


That's entirely up to you.   The problem with authentication services, however, is similar to the online guides: there are a LOT of so-called "experts" taking people's money for authentications. All three Prada Authenticators here are very experienced.  We also bounce opinions off one another. If we don't know if an item is fake or authentic, we're honest enough to say so.  Not necessarily true about too many  of the paid services.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lolah__ said:


> Item name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Small Zip Tote Bag BN1801
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/prada-black-saffiano-lux-leather-small-zip-tote-bag-87835.html
> 
> First time Yoogis Closer buyer and I just purchased this from their site. A bit nervous since it doesn't come with an authenticity card or dustbag. I'd appreciate any help you could provide in authenticating this item. Thank you!



While Yoogi's has been fooled by "Super Fakes" a few times, one can normally expect authentic Prada items from them.  That said, it's always a good idea to get a second opinion.  This bag is absolutely authentic.  Bags on the secondary market don't always have the cards with them, so that point is meaningless.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Victoria Zhu said:


> Thanks Prada Psycho. I have revised my post below and attached the photos. I purchased it from Century 21 in NYC. I feel designed items found there could be hit or miss. Would really appreciate any help authenticating it. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag, Color: Granato
> Seller: Century 21 Downtown NYC
> View attachment 3777555


 
I'm really reluctant to recommend keeping this bag.  There's nothing glaring about it, but these bags are in the Super Fake category and are very well counterfeited.  I seem to recall Century 21 having sold some questionable bags in the past, but I'm not 100% certain.  I prefer to err on the side of caution, so I'd suggest returning this and shopping at Prada for this style in particular.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Don't know if these are any better????
> Also here is the link for the ebay listing:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacific-Blue-Saffiano-Handbag-Mid-Size/322571511188?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Thanks in advance for you time and help with this.
> 
> View attachment 3777649
> 
> View attachment 3777650


They won't enlarge for some reason.  I just can't see what I need with these photos.  If these are your photos, try taking them again and reposting.


----------



## Prada Psycho

momikei said:


> sorry, another pic.


Looks pretty fake to me. In the future, please use the proper format when requesting authentications.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> *I would be enormously appreciative of your help. I have found my holy grail bag (Prada Inside Bag in grey) but the situation is extremely tricky. As you can see the photos on the eBay listing are stock images and I'm slightly concerned by the fact they seem to have multiple separate listings for the same bag on Ebay. I have contacted the seller by phone and he won't send me more images as they are a very large warehouse and it is their policy not to do so due to associated limitations.
> The eBay account is connected to an online high fashion store: https://www.b-exit.com
> Their reviews on Ebay, Trust Pilot and Facebook are generally excellent but there is ONE person on Trustpilot out of 435 almost perfect reviews who claims they got a fake and one is enough to freak me out. I don't know if the all those positive are a ton of fake reviews?! It happens I guess! I desperately want it to be legit but it looks almost too good to be true! Perhaps someone is familiar with this B-Exit store in Italy run by a guy called Paolo or Italyfashionpoint on Ebay?*
> 
> Item Name: Bowling Bags Prada Women Leather Gray 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
> Listing number: 131915272703
> Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowling-B...hash=item1eb6c351ff:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA
> 
> *Here are other listings from the same seller selling the same bag (though hard to tell as all the same stock images.) I don't know if they have multiples because they only seem to have one available on their website:*
> 
> Item Name: Bauletti Prada Donna Pelle Grigio 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
> Listing number: 152212825816
> Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bauletti-...hash=item23709766d8:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA
> 
> Item Name: Bauletti Prada Donna Pelle Grigio 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
> Listing number: 142092610266
> Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowlingta...hash=item2115612ada:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA
> 
> Item Name: Bowling Bags Prada Women Leather Gray 1BB011GRANITOACQUAMA
> Listing number: 142092962048
> Seller ID: Italyfashionpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bowlingta...hash=item2115612ada:m:mf1rGTCFOyHaIEfEKF-gmBA



I don't even need to look. Multiple listing of the same item spell FAKE, FAKE and more FAKE! Especially when you toss in that the seller is using stolen stock photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

eddy said:


> yes


It's fake.  Time to put in for a refund.


----------



## Monogasm

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't even need to look. Multiple listing of the same item spell FAKE, FAKE and more FAKE! Especially when you toss in that the seller is using stolen stock photos.


THANK YOU! You've saved me a nightmare. How do sellers get such perfect feedback (in the many thousands) selling counterfeit goods? Are that many buyers naive?! Shame!


----------



## turfnsurf

Semitracolla BR0830 Vit.DainoB Pervinca
No listing, ID, or link (in my possession)

PradaPsycho- I bought the white bag your were so kind to help me authenticate (I'm soooo excited!).
I'm back with this inexpensive bag I bought (& just received) while agonizing over that pricier bag. I felt confident this was authentic (just well-loved) in what I now know is laughable "knowledge."  Crossing fingers...

It was super cheap and, if authentic, I plan to match the color & refurbish with leather paint  for daily use.  In your expert opinion & passion for Prada- is that ok?  I thought a meticulous sprucing would be nice for my own use (daughter may inherit it at some point). Would brightening the color (so no longer matching the tag) be sacrilege?  Thoughts? 
-Your (+ colleagues) new biggest fan-


----------



## turfnsurf

Semitracolla Vit.Dano B Pervinca
(In my possession)

Realized I missed the focus on the outer tag. Adding an underside of zipper also (hit my download limit last time)


----------



## Lolah__

Prada Psycho said:


> While Yoogi's has been fooled by "Super Fakes" a few times, one can normally expect authentic Prada items from them.  That said, it's always a good idea to get a second opinion.  This bag is absolutely authentic.  Bags on the secondary market don't always have the cards with them, so that point is meaningless.



Thank you so much! You've put my mind completely at ease. I can't wait till the bag gets to me!!


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Hello Prada experts!  I've two Prada snakeskin bags I picked up from eBay.  Are they the real deal?

Thanks!!!!!

Bag 1:
*Women's PRADA Beige Python Silver Tone Shoulder Handbag*
Seller:
eastvalestore
Item:
253046982204
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRADA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Notes:  not all hardware stamped with "Prada"


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> They won't enlarge for some reason.  I just can't see what I need with these photos.  If these are your photos, try taking them again and reposting.


Hi, I requested better pictures from the seller but she states "don't have the micro lens to take very close pics, so I already did my best to take those pics with my iPhone." I will pass on this one unless it doesn't sell and she re-lists and posts better pictures. It's very frustrating when sellers want to sell high-end items and don't accommodate potential buyers, even when their listing states "You can ask more detail pics through email." Thank you for all you help Prada Psycho, it is much appreciated.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Here's bag #2:
*Authentic PRADA snakeskin python full Leather small clutch baguett bag*
Seller:
gabobeach
Item:
282563452448
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Chante915

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux double zip tote- medium size 
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Saffiano-lux-tote-58d16bcad14d7bfac515e362
Comments: It was verified through poshmark concierge, please help!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm really reluctant to recommend keeping this bag.  There's nothing glaring about it, but these bags are in the Super Fake category and are very well counterfeited.  I seem to recall Century 21 having sold some questionable bags in the past, but I'm not 100% certain.  I prefer to err on the side of caution, so I'd suggest returning this and shopping at Prada for this style in particular.


Thank you so much for your opinions Prada Psycho!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> THANK YOU! You've saved me a nightmare. How do sellers get such perfect feedback (in the many thousands) selling counterfeit goods? Are that many buyers naive?! Shame!


Because buyers are naive, think it's real and leave glowing feedback.  I've seen fakes that are made better than real Pradas, so who would question it?  The majority of buyers are clueless about the counterfeit market....sadly.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chante915 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux double zip tote- medium size
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Saffiano-lux-tote-58d16bcad14d7bfac515e362
> Comments: It was verified through poshmark concierge, please help!


Need some close ups of the lining without flash and close up of the outsize triangle logo.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm looking to buy my first Prada and am interested in this bag.  Can you give me your opinion on the authenticity of this bag?

Item Name: Cacao Cervo Antik Brown Satchel
Listing number: 21364511
Seller ID: AbbeyR
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-brown-21364511/?tref=category
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

turfnsurf said:


> Semitracolla Vit.Dano B Pervinca
> (In my possession)
> 
> Realized I missed the focus on the outer tag. Adding an underside of zipper also (hit my download limit last time)


Not sure about this one. This style has been faked by the truckload and very convincingly.  I would never buy this style for myself for that very reason. Post some additional photos of the lining, very closeup and with no flash, just natural room light.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first Prada and am interested in this bag.  Can you give me your opinion on the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Cacao Cervo Antik Brown Satchel
> Listing number: 21364511
> Seller ID: AbbeyR
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-satchel-brown-21364511/?tref=category
> Comments:


The bag in the photos is authentic. I always loved the Antik collection, but beware: the finish is quite fragile and wears off easily.  If you don't mind the "distressed" look, you'll love it.


----------



## dignatius

Prada Psycho said:


> The bag in the photos is authentic. I always loved the Antik collection, but beware: the finish is quite fragile and wears off easily.  If you don't mind the "distressed" look, you'll love it.



Gosh!  I wasn't aware of that.  I generally like a distressed look but the kind that looks classy, not the kind that looks sad, if you know what I mean....

I found an Antik bag on eBay whose base looks pretty scary.   Can you tell me if this is typical of the wear that you are speaking about?   Not sure if this is typical or the previous owner just used the bag to death..  I'm pretty good about keeping my bags in good shape.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Origi...168599?hash=item2388b12ed7:g:yc8AAOSwQ59ZYdGX


----------



## Chante915

hello, thanks for the speedy reply. 
 Heres the pics


----------



## turfnsurf

Prada Psycho said:


> Not sure about this one. This style has been faked by the truckload and very convincingly.  I would never buy this style for myself for that very reason. Post some additional photos of the lining, very closeup and with no flash, just natural room light.


More pics taken about 10' from indirect lit window (had to crop them considerably to get file small enough to load) 
*crossing fingers as I already refurbed it last night (won't return it, just loss of time ).


----------



## turfnsurf

Prada Psycho said:


> Not sure about this one. This style has been faked by the truckload and very convincingly.  I would never buy this style for myself for that very reason. Post some additional photos of the lining, very closeup and with no flash, just natural room light.



Apologies just reread the "very closeup" part. Tried some different locations.


----------



## Monogasm

SORRY! Yet another, so keen to find this style. Would be so much simpler to go to Prada. I need a time machine! 

Item Name: *PRADA VIP SALE 2 inside bag / 1BB011*
Listing number: -
Seller ID: MiranMiran
Link: https://www.buyma.us/gb/items/db4528c9-1eb9-4a31-aa95-82506a3e8ab3/
Comments:  Apparently this is from the sale at Prada. Seller is German, Have requested more pics of the interior and got the answer "I have just requested Prada to send me some more pictures of logo and inside but they will be closing within 30min so am not sure if they can make it by then. It's made in italy. As soon as I get, I will send it to you! Best regards" 

Does this look legit or is it a bit of a "flash sale" vibe? Kindest thanks!


----------



## Monogasm

Personal shopper just came back to me with more images and said she could send a sales receipt from Prada. Starting to wonder if maybe this one looks good?


----------



## Prada Psycho

dignatius said:


> Gosh!  I wasn't aware of that.  I generally like a distressed look but the kind that looks classy, not the kind that looks sad, if you know what I mean....
> 
> I found an Antik bag on eBay whose base looks pretty scary.   Can you tell me if this is typical of the wear that you are speaking about?   Not sure if this is typical or the previous owner just used the bag to death..  I'm pretty good about keeping my bags in good shape.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Origi...168599?hash=item2388b12ed7:g:yc8AAOSwQ59ZYdGX


No, I've not seem one worn out quite that badly, especially the bottom. No idea what the heck happened to bottom.  If you're not wreckless with your bags, you may like the effect.  I did find that I could even out more distressed areas with brown shoe polish.   The one you're looking at appears like it was barely used (if at all) or may have had some touch ups itself.


----------



## Prada Psycho

turfnsurf said:


> More pics taken about 10' from indirect lit window (had to crop them considerably to get file small enough to load)
> *crossing fingers as I already refurbed it last night (won't return it, just loss of time ).


 I have an opinion, but have asked _*Bratty1919*_ her thoughts first.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> Personal shopper just came back to me with more images and said she could send a sales receipt from Prada. Starting to wonder if maybe this one looks good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779346
> View attachment 3779347
> View attachment 3779348
> View attachment 3779349
> View attachment 3779350


Honestly, I'm just not comfortable with giving an opinion here.  It's possible that it's real.  This bag did NOT sell well for what should be obvious reasons.  It's possible this seller cleaned up on and end of season sale and is reselling them, but it's too hard a call to make.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chante915 said:


> hello, thanks for the speedy reply.
> Heres the pics


I'm thinking this one is OK, but I still need more photos of the lining to be sure.


----------



## Monogasm

Prada Psycho said:


> Honestly, I'm just not comfortable with giving an opinion here.  It's possible that it's real.  This bag did NOT sell well for what should be obvious reasons.  It's possible this seller cleaned up on and end of season sale and is reselling them, but it's too hard a call to make.



Thank you. The seller seems to be making out that this bag is still with Prada themselves in a German store and that the additional photos came from them on her request. Does that sound very unlikely seeing as it's old stock?
On Buyma the personal shopper's don't have the bags in stock, they pick them up from the store and only if the store still has them is your card charged.


----------



## Monogasm

OMG I feel so stupid. THIS BAG IS STILL AVAILABLE ON THE UK ONLINE PRADA STORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> They won't enlarge for some reason.  I just can't see what I need with these photos.  If these are your photos, try taking them again and reposting.


Hi Prada Psycho, the seller has relisted the bag replacing two photos in the listing that she had e-mailed to me and I posted but you couldn't enlarge. You can now see the photos by mousing over to enlarge photo # 11 and #12. Hope those do the trick. Thanks again.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacific-Blue-Saffiano-Handbag-Mid-Size-/322623149988?


----------



## Chante915

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one is OK, but I still need more photos of the lining to be sure.


sorry! I didn't read your comment correctly. Here you go!


----------



## momikei

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks pretty fake to me. In the future, please use the proper format when requesting authentications.



Thank You so much for your help Prada Psycho! I almost buy it, if you don't mind would you please help me again to authenticate my other Prada bag (this one is already mine), it's Prada Tessuto Mini Crossbody, but the bag missing short handle and pull zipper. This bag has been authenticated by ****************** before, they say this bag is authentic, but I just want to make sure that this bag is really authentic.


----------



## momikei

and here's interior label and inside front pocket.
Thank you again...


----------



## kobi0279

Hello! Please help me authenticate this prada wallet that I bought from carousell. The seller said that it was bought in Paris 5 years ago. The cards are no longer available it came with box only. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Prada Wallet
Seller's Name: venetta
Link: Cool find: Prada Wallet for S$50 http://carousell.com/p/118832775


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, the seller has relisted the bag replacing two photos in the listing that she had e-mailed to me and I posted but you couldn't enlarge. You can now see the photos by mousing over to enlarge photo # 11 and #12. Hope those do the trick. Thanks again.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Pacific-Blue-Saffiano-Handbag-Mid-Size-/322623149988?


I'm thinking it's authentic. If you buy it, post your own photos here so I can get a second look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chante915 said:


> sorry! I didn't read your comment correctly. Here you go!


Looks fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

momikei said:


> Thank You so much for your help Prada Psycho! I almost buy it, if you don't mind would you please help me again to authenticate my other Prada bag (this one is already mine), it's Prada Tessuto Mini Crossbody, but the bag missing short handle and pull zipper. This bag has been authenticated by ****************** before, they say this bag is authentic, but I just want to make sure that this bag is really authentic.


Here's an example of why all authentication services aren't created equal. This is fake.  Several telling things that shouldn't have gone unnoticed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> Here's an example of why all authentication services aren't created equal. This is fake.  Several telling things that shouldn't have gone unnoticed.


PS:  I won't authenticate any further posts without the proper format.


----------



## Prada Psycho

kobi0279 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this prada wallet that I bought from carousell. The seller said that it was bought in Paris 5 years ago. The cards are no longer available it came with box only. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Wallet
> Seller's Name: venetta
> Link: Cool find: Prada Wallet for S$50 http://carousell.com/p/118832775


I normally won't authenticate small leather goods because they are faked very well. That said, I think this one might be OK.


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's authentic. If you buy it, post your own photos here so I can get a second look.


Thank you so much. If I buy, I will post my own photos for you to have a second look. Your time and invaluable service is much appreciated.


----------



## Chante915

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.


Thank you so much. Cheers!


----------



## dignatius

Prada Psycho said:


> No, I've not seem one worn out quite that badly, especially the bottom. No idea what the heck happened to bottom.  If you're not wreckless with your bags, you may like the effect.  I did find that I could even out more distressed areas with brown shoe polish.   The one you're looking at appears like it was barely used (if at all) or may have had some touch ups itself.




Thank you very much for your insight and advice!  I feel a lot better now and have gone ahead and purchased the bag.  Forewarned is forearmed so I'll just to be sure to keep an eye on the wear.


----------



## kobi0279

Prada Psycho said:


> I normally won't authenticate small leather goods because they are faked very well. That said, I think this one might be OK.


Thank you Prada psycho. You're the best!


----------



## eddy

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fake.  Time to put in for a refund.


The seller asked "on what basis that it is fake?"
The seller said "it is absolutely real"


----------



## Sternchen10

Is the Bag Fake or not?? Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

eddy said:


> The seller asked "on what basis that it is fake?"
> The seller said "it is absolutely real"


What else would the seller say?  "Oh yes, it's fake. I was trying to dupe you."
It's fake on the basis that it's fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sternchen10 said:


> Is the Bag Fake or not?? Thanks


Format for authentication and a little courtesy goes a long way here.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Hello Prada experts!  I've two Prada snakeskin bags I picked up from eBay.  Are they the real deal?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Bag 1:
> *Women's PRADA Beige Python Silver Tone Shoulder Handbag*
> Seller:
> eastvalestore
> Item:
> 253046982204
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRADA-Beige-Python-Silver-Tone-Shoulder-Handbag/253046982204?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Notes:  not all hardware stamped with "Prada"
> 
> View attachment 3778578
> View attachment 3778580
> View attachment 3778582
> View attachment 3778583
> View attachment 3778584
> View attachment 3778585
> View attachment 3778586
> View attachment 3778588
> View attachment 3778589
> View attachment 3778597





Hello Experts,

Can you help this sleep deprived momma figure out if this bag is real, or should I return it?  Is there something wrong with the format?  Thank you!

Jennifer


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Here's bag #2:
> *Authentic PRADA snakeskin python full Leather small clutch baguett bag*
> Seller:
> gabobeach
> Item:
> 282563452448
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-snakeskin-python-full-Leather-small-clutch-baguett-bag/282563452448?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778625
> View attachment 3778630
> View attachment 3778609
> View attachment 3778600
> View attachment 3778601
> View attachment 3778604
> View attachment 3778605
> View attachment 3778603
> View attachment 3778602




This is the other bag I picked up.  In looking at it, it's labeled as snakeskin but I think it's actually lizard or croc.  

I don't own any Prada and would love your opinions about the two bags.  I would think counterfeiters would NOT used exotic skins, but I'm probably naive in thinking this...


----------



## Prada Psycho

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Hello Prada experts!  I've two Prada snakeskin bags I picked up from eBay.  Are they the real deal?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> Bag 1:
> *Women's PRADA Beige Python Silver Tone Shoulder Handbag*
> Seller:
> eastvalestore
> Item:
> 253046982204
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRADA-Beige-Python-Silver-Tone-Shoulder-Handbag/253046982204?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Notes:  not all hardware stamped with "Prada"
> 
> View attachment 3778578
> View attachment 3778580
> View attachment 3778582
> View attachment 3778583
> View attachment 3778584
> View attachment 3778585
> View attachment 3778586
> View attachment 3778588
> View attachment 3778589
> View attachment 3778597


 Looks OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Here's bag #2:
> *Authentic PRADA snakeskin python full Leather small clutch baguett bag*
> Seller:
> gabobeach
> Item:
> 282563452448
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-snakeskin-python-full-Leather-small-clutch-baguett-bag/282563452448?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3778625
> View attachment 3778630
> View attachment 3778609
> View attachment 3778600
> View attachment 3778601
> View attachment 3778604
> View attachment 3778605
> View attachment 3778603
> View attachment 3778602



Looks OK so far, but check inside for a black ribbon tag that has some letter/number combinations.  Post that photo and I'll have a look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Monogasm said:


> SORRY! Yet another, so keen to find this style. Would be so much simpler to go to Prada. I need a time machine!
> 
> Item Name: *PRADA VIP SALE 2 inside bag / 1BB011*
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: MiranMiran
> Link: https://www.buyma.us/gb/items/db4528c9-1eb9-4a31-aa95-82506a3e8ab3/
> Comments:  Apparently this is from the sale at Prada. Seller is German, Have requested more pics of the interior and got the answer "I have just requested Prada to send me some more pictures of logo and inside but they will be closing within 30min so am not sure if they can make it by then. It's made in italy. As soon as I get, I will send it to you! Best regards"
> 
> Does this look legit or is it a bit of a "flash sale" vibe? Kindest thanks!


Knock off site.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK so far, but check inside for a black ribbon tag that has some letter/number combinations.  Post that photo and I'll have a look.




I didn't even know that was there!

Thank you Prada Psycho!


----------



## becca7401

Hi!

Looking for some help with this please, via Vestiaire Collective. *Most* of the pictures you need are there but, unfortunately, it's ready to ship and Vestiaire won't add new ones of anything else so this is all I have to go on.

Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada Leather Handbag
Listing number: 4190816
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective/'L' (Concierge Service)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-prada-handbag-4190816.shtml
Comments: As above - hopefully the photographs will suffice.


----------



## snowseagull

Hi. I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this one.
Item Name: Prada double bag large
Listing #: Item #: 21531804
Seller ID: Larisa Roykhman
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-master-thread.953007/


----------



## Prada Psycho

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> View attachment 3782464
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that was there!
> 
> Thank you Prada Psycho!


 Perfect.  It's authentic. 
There's a reason they call us The Pros from Dover.


----------



## Prada Psycho

becca7401 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looking for some help with this please, via Vestiaire Collective. *Most* of the pictures you need are there but, unfortunately, it's ready to ship and Vestiaire won't add new ones of anything else so this is all I have to go on.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 4190816
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective/'L' (Concierge Service)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-prada-handbag-4190816.shtml
> Comments: As above - hopefully the photographs will suffice.


  Not enough detail in the photos, but there's one thing I'm seeing that I don't like.


----------



## Prada Psycho

snowseagull said:


> Hi. I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this one.
> Item Name: Prada double bag large
> Listing #: Item #: 21531804
> Seller ID: Larisa Roykhman
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-master-thread.953007/
> View attachment 3782855
> 
> View attachment 3782855
> View attachment 3782856
> 
> View attachment 3782855
> View attachment 3782856
> View attachment 3782857
> View attachment 3782858
> View attachment 3782859
> View attachment 3782860
> View attachment 3782861
> View attachment 3782862


Fake. You can pretty much count on this style & color combo being fake on the secondary market. Not to mention that they have posted a stock photo of an authentic version of this bag in their listing to throw people off.


----------



## pldavie81

I would appreciate help authenticating the following: 

Item name: Prada saffiano cuir small bicolor double bag

Listing number: none

Seller ID: Fashionphile 

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-small-bicolor-double-bag-marmo-caramel-188457

Thanks in advance!

I've attached photos of interior tags not included on the fashionphile site. 

View attachment 3783382
View attachment 3783383


----------



## snowseagull

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake. You can pretty much count on this style & color combo being fake on the secondary market. Not to mention that they have posted a stock photo of an authentic version of this bag in their listing to throw people off.


Wow. Thank you so much! I have reported the seller.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pldavie81 said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating the following:
> 
> Item name: Prada saffiano cuir small bicolor double bag
> 
> Listing number: none
> 
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-small-bicolor-double-bag-marmo-caramel-188457
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I've attached photos of interior tags not included on the fashionphile site.
> 
> View attachment 3783382
> View attachment 3783383


I'm getting an error message on the additional photos.  Please repost.


----------



## pldavie81

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm getting an error message on the additional photos.  Please repost.


----------



## turfnsurf

Prada Psycho said:


> I have an opinion, but have asked _*Bratty1919*_ her thoughts first.



Hi Prada Psycho! 
Wondered if you & Bratty1919 have reached a consensus on this pre-loved bag?
I'd also love to know your opinion on my leather repainting idea... does it absolutely destroy value?  The reason I ask again is that the authentic white bag (BR3372 Bianco) arrived definitely CREAM. It's perfect except for color and am thinking of very carefully altering it to true white. I accepted shipment, so it's mine now either way.  
Thanks so much for your time! 
Truly value your thoughts.


----------



## thebagfinderph

Hi dears

I just recently bought this prada from japan
Im happy with how everything looks however I couldn't find the tag that says made in italy

I have attached photos
Will also be helpful if you could help me figure out what model this is

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

thebagfinderph said:


> Hi dears
> 
> I just recently bought this prada from japan
> Im happy with how everything looks however *I couldn't find the tag that says made in italy*
> 
> I have attached photos
> Will also be helpful if you could help me figure out what model this is
> 
> Thank you!



Right there it is.


----------



## Ella Perry

Can someone pretty please help me authenticate this Prada Handbag? I bought it from ebay and this is the listing link , the seller took forever to ship it and it just arrived today and I'm afraid its fake and I can't file a despute anymore cause it took forever to get here  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handb...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Ella Perry

Can someone help me authenticate this Prada purse? I bought it from ebay and the seller said its from his/her mom and they don't have any cards but kept insisting its authentic and after 10 days is when he shipped it to me and today it got here.. It feels and looks authentic but some factors makes me think its not , like the R of the Prada although i read it says not all authentic ones have notch .. here's the link of his post ..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handb...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## eddy

Item Name: PRADA Nylon and Saffiano Leather Trim Messenger Bag
Listing number: 232430963220
Seller ID: ebeth720
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/PRADA-Nylon-and-Saffiano-Leather-Trim-Messenger-Bag-/232430963220?
Comments: please authenticate this


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ella Perry said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Prada purse? I bought it from ebay and the seller said its from his/her mom and they don't have any cards but kept insisting its authentic and after 10 days is when he shipped it to me and today it got here.. It feels and looks authentic but some factors makes me think its not , like the R of the Prada although i read it says not all authentic ones have notch .. here's the link of his post ..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handbag/152618009897?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I do wish people would not waste their time on that "R" nonsense.  It's meaningless.  This bag IS authentic. You owe your seller an apology.


----------



## thebagfinderph

Prada Psycho said:


> Right there it is.



Thank You!
I was looking for that small brown tag attached to the Interior
Same as the # Tag

Would u happen to know what model this is?
Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Ella Perry

Prada Psycho said:


> I do wish people would not waste their time on that "R" nonsense.  It's meaningless.  This bag IS authentic. You owe your seller an apology.


Thank You dear and sorry to piss you off on that R nonsense , Its my first purchase so i only had online as my guide and even in a facebook group someone said its fake due to the R and the lining and white tag..but 2 other collectors said its authentic , i already apologized to my seller , i was never mean with him in the first place  once again THANK YOU , you guys made my day.. last thing do you guys happen to know what year and model this is?


----------



## striveforluxury

Good day!

Lately I have been looking for a bag to purchase for school and saw this Prada bag. Hope someone could help me authenticate it. Would greatly appreciate the help! 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto City Bag in Prugna (according to seller but would appreciate if you could tell me the exact name of the bag)
Seller ID: margaretty
Link: https://shopee.ph/product/76300/385308701/
Comments: I am really interested to purchase the bag but I surely would not like to buy a fake one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ella Perry said:


> Thank You dear and sorry to piss you off on that R nonsense , Its my first purchase so i only had online as my guide and even in a facebook group someone said its fake due to the R and the lining and white tag..but 2 other collectors said its authentic , i already apologized to my seller , i was never mean with him in the first place  once again THANK YOU , you guys made my day.. last thing do you guys happen to know what year and model this is?



Doesn't piss me off.  Definitely annoying to keep seeing the same question posted here for over a decade when the whole point of asking for an expert opinion is to let them do so.

It's from the Glace leather line, around 2007-2009.  It's just called a satchel. Prada rarely gives names to their bags.


----------



## Prada Psycho

striveforluxury said:


> Good day!
> 
> Lately I have been looking for a bag to purchase for school and saw this Prada bag. Hope someone could help me authenticate it. Would greatly appreciate the help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto City Bag in Prugna (according to seller but would appreciate if you could tell me the exact name of the bag)
> Seller ID: margaretty
> Link: https://shopee.ph/product/76300/385308701/
> Comments: I am really interested to purchase the bag but I surely would not like to buy a fake one.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Photos are inadequate.


----------



## striveforluxury

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate.



Thank you for your immediate response, Prada Psycho! May I ask what part of the bag do you need to see so I can ask the seller for more photos? Also, do you know the exact style name of this bag?


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Prada Psycho said:


> Perfect.  It's authentic.
> There's a reason they call us The Pros from Dover.



Thank you The Pros from Dover!  You guys are totally awesome and have a great eye for details!


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking it's authentic. If you buy it, post your own photos here so I can get a second look.


Hi Prada Psycho, I made an offer and secured the bag. I received it today and have attached some of my own pictures for your expert opinion. Thanks in advance for all you help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, I made an offer and secured the bag. I received it today and have attached some of my own pictures for your expert opinion. Thanks in advance for all you help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785970
> View attachment 3785971
> View attachment 3785972
> View attachment 3785973
> View attachment 3785974
> View attachment 3785969


Post a clear, close up of the lining.  Want to be sure.


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> Post a clear, close up of the lining.  Want to be sure.


Hi Prada Psycho, hope this does the trick. Thanks again.


----------



## mahleene

kindly help authenticate please. would appreciate your help.

View attachment 3786376


View attachment 3786377


View attachment 3786378


View attachment 3786379


View attachment 3786380


View attachment 3786381


View attachment 3786382


View attachment 3786383


View attachment 3786384


View attachment 3786385


View attachment 3786386


View attachment 3786387


View attachment 3786388


View attachment 3786389


View attachment 3786390


View attachment 3786395


View attachment 3786399


----------



## Amp amena

Hi Prada experts 

Could you please help me authenticate this wallet.This is my first Prada and also my first post here.So, if i do anything wrong or additional photo are needed please let me know.

Thank you for you kindness

Item Name: Prada saffiano wallet
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -


----------



## Prada Psycho

mahleene said:


> kindly help authenticate please. would appreciate your help.
> 
> View attachment 3786376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786378
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786379
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786382
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786383
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786384
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786385
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786387
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786399



Format?  Also post photos properly.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Justyne said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, hope this does the trick. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786036


Looks good.


----------



## Justyne

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks good.


Thank you so much Prada Psycho for the time and effort you took to authenticate the handbag. The service you provide us members with is invaluable.


----------



## ineedmoreshoes

Hello, sorry if this is a stupid question, but it's my first time on this site.  If I wanted help authenticating a pair of Prada suede boots, would I ask on the Prada subcategory or on the shoes subcategory?  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## bethannyputri

hi @Prada Psycho need your help to authenticate this prada saffiano lux tote bag large in caramel

Item Name: prada saffiano lux large tote bag in caramel
Listing number: not in Ebay - leportier.com
Seller ID:  N/A
Link: http://www.leportier.com/prada-saffiano-lux-caramel-large-tote-bag
Comments: pre-owned, no card, only dust bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

bethannyputri said:


> hi @Prada Psycho need your help to authenticate this prada saffiano lux tote bag large in caramel
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano lux large tote bag in caramel
> Listing number: not in Ebay - leportier.com
> Seller ID:  N/A
> Link: http://www.leportier.com/prada-saffiano-lux-caramel-large-tote-bag
> Comments: pre-owned, no card, only dust bag
> 
> View attachment 3787356
> 
> View attachment 3787354
> View attachment 3787357
> 
> View attachment 3787352
> View attachment 3787353


Looks authentic, but can't be 100% without a good look at the lining.  I'm not familiar with that website but if they have a good refund policy and you're interested, I'd say it's worth purchasing and posting your own photos here.


----------



## bethannyputri

@Prada Psycho thanks for your help to authenticate..gotta give it a try, they said it's 100% authenticity guarantee and they have the refund scheme if it's fake they will refund a full amout


----------



## bethannyputri

@Prada Psycho sorry to ask again.. i screen capture the stitches/linings, hope the pics can also help you to make you 100% sure when authenticate the bag that i ask earlier. i write again the format here:

Item Name: prada saffiano lux large tote bag in caramel
Listing number: not in eBay - leportier.com
Seller ID: N/A
Link: http://www.leportier.com/prada-saffiano-lux-caramel-large-tote-bag
Comments: pre-owned, no card, only dust bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

bethannyputri said:


> @Prada Psycho sorry to ask again.. i screen capture the stitches/linings, hope the pics can also help you to make you 100% sure when authenticate the bag that i ask earlier. i write again the format here:
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano lux large tote bag in caramel
> Listing number: not in eBay - leportier.com
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: http://www.leportier.com/prada-saffiano-lux-caramel-large-tote-bag
> Comments: pre-owned, no card, only dust bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788165
> 
> View attachment 3788166
> 
> View attachment 3788168


I need to see the lining. A photo something like this.


----------



## Bratty1919

turfnsurf said:


> Semitracolla Vit.Dano B Pervinca
> (In my possession)
> 
> Realized I missed the focus on the outer tag. Adding an underside of zipper also (hit my download limit last time)



This is real, but in god-awful shape, IMO


----------



## Bratty1919

turfnsurf said:


> Hi Prada Psycho!
> Wondered if you & Bratty1919 have reached a consensus on this pre-loved bag?
> I'd also love to know your opinion on my leather repainting idea... does it absolutely destroy value?  The reason I ask again is that the authentic white bag (BR3372 Bianco) arrived definitely CREAM. It's perfect except for color and am thinking of very carefully altering it to true white. I accepted shipment, so it's mine now either way.
> Thanks so much for your time!
> Truly value your thoughts.



I think it's real.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> I have an opinion, but have asked _*Bratty1919*_ her thoughts first.





Bratty1919 said:


> This is real, but in god-awful shape, IMO





Bratty1919 said:


> I think it's real.



That was my conclusion as well.  Just needed that second set of eyeballs on it.


----------



## turfnsurf

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real, but in god-awful shape, IMO



Yay! Excellent news.    MANY thanks for your perusal & expert insight!
I color-matched it with leather paint.  I think I breathed new life into it...  thoughts?


----------



## turfnsurf

Prada Psycho said:


> That was my conclusion as well.  Just needed that second set of eyeballs on it.



I can't thank you brilliant souls enough!  
I spruced it up and carried it the other day and it felt like an old friend.  Posting same pics of my makeover (I also replied to Bratty1919) to make it easier for you to see. If you have any thoughts I'd love to hear them (good or bad).


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely authenticators!

I hope all is well. May I please ask for someone to take a peak at this bag?

Item: Prada nappa gaufre antik tote noce
Seller: faahionphile
Item# bw190594
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-tote-noce-190594

Few more photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## amstevens714

The last of them 

Thank you again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amstevens714 said:


> The last of them
> 
> Thank you again!


Authentic.


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Ptoun

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Small Double-zip Leather Satchel Black Tote Bag
Listing number: 
Seller ID: Abbie
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-21030657/
Comments: I bought this bag on Tradesy website. Could you please help me authenticate it, thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ptoun said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Small Double-zip Leather Satchel Black Tote Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Abbie
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-tote-bag-black-21030657/
> Comments: I bought this bag on Tradesy website. Could you please help me authenticate it, thank you.


Post your own photos when you receive the bag.  Photos on the website are woefully inadequate.


----------



## eddy

eddy said:


> Item Name: PRADA Nylon and Saffiano Leather Trim Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 232430963220
> Seller ID: ebeth720
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/PRADA-Nylon-and-Saffiano-Leather-Trim-Messenger-Bag-/232430963220?
> Comments: please authenticate this


Hi, please help me check whether this is authentic


----------



## Prada Psycho

eddy said:


> Hi, please help me check whether this is authentic


Photos are inadequate, but based on what I can see, I'd never buy it.


----------



## sheilaru

Hello, I'm new to this forum.  I just bought a brand new Prada bag from Saks but I wanted to save a few dollars on a wallet purchase.  Can you please tell me if any of these wallets are authentic, pretty please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Prada-Vitello-Move-Wallet-In-Black-comes-with-Box-Receipt/263037677275?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-wallet-long-in-pink-leather-never-used/152656990089?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-WALLET-WOMENS-BOW-FIOCCO-BLACK-1M1132-SAFFIANO-LEATHER/292198903418?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## shoppingbitch

I brought these Prada loafers on eBay, they are used and I have no idea if they're authentic or not. The inside feels like genuine leather. 
Here are pics


----------



## shoppingbitch

more pics..
I've once read that all Prada shoes have removable soles but I don't know if this is true to vintage Prada and Prada heels?


----------



## shoppingbitch

Since they were pre-owned, they only came with one dust bag

Here are the photos of the dust bag that came with it...


----------



## shoppingbitch

Really sorry if I'm posting too much...I'm just paranoid if it's fake...the thought of owning a fake literally makes me sick to my stomach..


----------



## miasmommy27

Hi ladies!!

I am new here, and would appreciate it very much if you would help in authenticating this bag:

Item Name: prada saffiano lux large double zip bag black
Listing number: 311927916181 (This is the item number, assuming it's the same?)
Seller ID: sassypantscouture
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311927916181
Comments: pre-owned, no card, no dust bag

I just got it in the mail today, and I feel good about it, the quality and smell, but the weird thing is that it came with a strap...but it has no D Rings to attach the strap - to be fair I did message her before the auction and asked if it came with a crossbody and she said yes, so not sure if she just threw one in?? It's strange and I'm caught up on that!

Please let me know if you need additional photos!!!

Thank you SO much in advance!!!!

Angel


----------



## bethannyputri

Hi @Prada Psycho my bag just arrived this evening.. just want to double check since i already snap the inner lining and authenticity card


----------



## echan21

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this one I found on eBay, Thank you so much, appreciated!! 
Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Size RARE BEGONIA COLOR Model BN2274
Listing number: 263127308804
Seller ID: team1ten
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263127308804
Comments: The Seller has been selling on ebay for years, still want to make sure if the purse is okay to buy.


----------



## sheilaru

Hello,
Can you please authenticate these two wallets I found on Ebay? I would like to purchase but don't want to buy a fake.  Thank you in advance! (Please disregard my first post as I didn't use the right format)

Item Name: Brand New Authentic Prada Vitello Move Wallet In Black comes with Box & Receipt
Listing number: 263037677275
Seller ID: arsh009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Prada-Vitello-Move-Wallet-In-Black-comes-with-Box-Receipt/263037677275?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA WALLET WOMEN'S BOW FIOCCO BLACK 1M1132 SAFFIANO LEATHER
Listing number: 292198903418
Seller ID: tuttoaffare63
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-WALLET-WOMENS-BOW-FIOCCO-BLACK-1M1132-SAFFIANO-LEATHER/292198903418?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## snowseagull

Hi. I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this one.
Item Name: Prada double bag midium
Listing #: Item #: not available
Seller ID: @ helenesirini  
https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Tote-58fed2da4127d0ead80199d5


----------



## Prada Psycho

snowseagull said:


> Hi. I would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this one.
> Item Name: Prada double bag midium
> Listing #: Item #: not available
> Seller ID: @ helenesirini
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Tote-58fed2da4127d0ead80199d5


We'll need to see a LOT more photos on this bag.Good quality photos of all the required details. This is one of the most faked bag out there right now.


----------



## Prada Psycho

echan21 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this one I found on eBay, Thank you so much, appreciated!!
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Lux Tote Medium Size RARE BEGONIA COLOR Model BN2274
> Listing number: 263127308804
> Seller ID: team1ten
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263127308804
> Comments: The Seller has been selling on ebay for years, still want to make sure if the purse is okay to buy.


Could be authentic, but need to see much more photos of all the required details.


----------



## Prada Psycho

bethannyputri said:


> View attachment 3791774
> View attachment 3791775
> View attachment 3791776
> View attachment 3791777
> View attachment 3791778
> View attachment 3791779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @Prada Psycho my bag just arrived this evening.. just want to double check since i already snap the inner lining and authenticity card


Let me see the lining using a flash or some kind of decent lighting so I can see the details better.


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Thank you for your immediate response, Prada Psycho! May I ask what part of the bag do you need to see so I can ask the seller for more photos? Also, do you know the exact style name of this bag?



Hi, Prada experts! Update on this?


----------



## miasmommy27

Hi - please let me know if this is not in the correct format!

Item Name: prada saffiano lux large double zip bag black
Listing number: 311927916181 (This is the item number, assuming it's the same?)
Seller ID: sassypantscouture
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311927916181
Comments: pre-owned, no card, no dust bag

I just got it in the mail today, and I feel good about it, the quality and smell, but the weird thing is that it came with a strap...but it has no D Rings to attach the strap - to be fair I did message her before the auction and asked if it came with a crossbody and she said yes, so not sure if she just threw one in?? It's strange and I'm caught up on that!

Please let me know if you need additional photos!!!

Thank you SO much in advance!!!!


----------



## bethannyputri

Prada Psycho said:


> Let me see the lining using a flash or some kind of decent lighting so I can see the details better.


 is it clear enough for you to see @Prada Psycho ?


----------



## miasmommy27

miasmommy27 said:


> Hi - please let me know if this is not in the correct format!
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano lux large double zip bag black
> Listing number: 311927916181 (This is the item number, assuming it's the same?)
> Seller ID: sassypantscouture
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311927916181
> Comments: pre-owned, no card, no dust bag
> 
> I just got it in the mail today, and I feel good about it, the quality and smell, but the weird thing is that it came with a strap...but it has no D Rings to attach the strap - to be fair I did message her before the auction and asked if it came with a crossbody and she said yes, so not sure if she just threw one in?? It's strange and I'm caught up on that!
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional photos!!!
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance!!!!


Here are 2 additional photos - 1 with flash, 1 without! Let me know if you need any others!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bethannyputri said:


> is it clear enough for you to see @Prada Psycho ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792308
> View attachment 3792307
> 
> View attachment 3792281


Perfection!  THESE are the kind of photos we need!!  And yes, it's absolutely authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

miasmommy27 said:


> Here are 2 additional photos - 1 with flash, 1 without! Let me know if you need any others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792310
> View attachment 3792311


I can't see the details in your photos. Look at the photos in this post. THIS is what we need to see. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-prada.899598/page-339#post-31591021


----------



## Prada Psycho

miasmommy27 said:


> Hi - please let me know if this is not in the correct format!
> 
> Item Name: prada saffiano lux large double zip bag black
> Listing number: 311927916181 (This is the item number, assuming it's the same?)
> Seller ID: sassypantscouture
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/311927916181
> Comments: pre-owned, no card, no dust bag
> 
> I just got it in the mail today, and I feel good about it, the quality and smell, but the weird thing is that it came with a strap...but it has no D Rings to attach the strap - to be fair I did message her before the auction and asked if it came with a crossbody and she said yes, so not sure if she just threw one in?? It's strange and I'm caught up on that!
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional photos!!!
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance!!!!


You need to take your own photos and post them here. The seller's photos are completely inadequate.  Also take some pics of that crossbody strap. You still might be able to use it, assuming you want to.


----------



## sheilaru

Hello, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but my question is not being answered?  I re-posted with the proper format.  Please advise so I may make the necessary corrections.
Thanks


----------



## miasmommy27

Prada Psycho said:


> You need to take your own photos and post them here. The seller's photos are completely inadequate.  Also take some pics of that crossbody strap. You still might be able to use it, assuming you want to.



Hi @pradapsycho - thank you for the reply! Here are a few more photos of the lining (I tried to replicate the photos you referenced) - as well as the crossbody strap - I wholeheartedly believe the strap and purse do not go together - thats why I feel like maybe she just "threw" it in when I asked about it - because it doesn't feel the same, nor does it have prada stamped on the gold clasps...not sure if she thought it went to the purse and it went to another one? Or if it is indicative of a fake...

Thank you again for your time!!


----------



## kathykathkath

Hi ladies,
Please help me authenticate this Prada Vitello Move envelope wallet 1MF175. I bought the Peonia (pink) that says "Prada Made in Italy" where as the other one in Nero (black) says "Prada Milano". Both items are on the same seller . Seller doesn't know the difference and I only noticed it after paying. 

Seller: Marga Canon of Canon E-bags Prime 
www.canonebagsprime.com
IG: @canonebagaprime


----------



## Prada Psycho

miasmommy27 said:


> Hi @pradapsycho - thank you for the reply! Here are a few more photos of the lining (I tried to replicate the photos you referenced) - as well as the crossbody strap - I wholeheartedly believe the strap and purse do not go together - thats why I feel like maybe she just "threw" it in when I asked about it - because it doesn't feel the same, nor does it have prada stamped on the gold clasps...not sure if she thought it went to the purse and it went to another one? Or if it is indicative of a fake...
> 
> Thank you again for your time!!
> View attachment 3792658
> View attachment 3792659
> View attachment 3792660
> View attachment 3792661
> View attachment 3792662
> View attachment 3792663


Looks authentic by the lining.  I think you could still use the throw in crossbody strap by hooking into the rings at the base of the handles on the bag.  I wouldn't put a lot of weight in the bag though.


----------



## Prada Psycho

kathykathkath said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this Prada Vitello Move envelope wallet 1MF175. I bought the Peonia (pink) that says "Prada Made in Italy" where as the other one in Nero (black) says "Prada Milano". Both items are on the same seller . Seller doesn't know the difference and I only noticed it after paying.
> 
> Seller: Marga Canon of Canon E-bags Prime
> www.canonebagsprime.com
> IG: @canonebagaprime
> 
> View attachment 3792809
> View attachment 3792808
> 
> View attachment 3792804
> 
> View attachment 3792796
> View attachment 3792797
> View attachment 3792798
> View attachment 3792799
> View attachment 3792800


We generally avoid authenticating small leather goods as they are faked very well, but these look like they might be OK.  The issues you mention are non-issues. Depends on the year of release, the season, the item, where it was made, lots of other variables.


----------



## bethannyputri

Prada Psycho said:


> Perfection!  THESE are the kind of photos we need!!  And yes, it's absolutely authentic.


whoaaaa.. good news i got here! thank you @Prada Psycho for your help!!! xx


----------



## shoppingbitch

@Prada Psycho can you please authenticate these shoes?


----------



## shoppingbitch

more pics


----------



## Prada Psycho

shoppingbitch said:


> @Prada Psycho can you please authenticate these shoes?


These belong in the shoe subforum.


----------



## miasmommy27

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic by the lining.  I think you could still use the throw in crossbody strap by hooking into the rings at the base of the handles on the bag.  I wouldn't put a lot of weight in the bag though.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kathykathkath

Prada Psycho said:


> We generally avoid authenticating small leather goods as they are faked very well, but these look like they might be OK.  The issues you mention are non-issues. Depends on the year of release, the season, the item, where it was made, lots of other variables.



Thanks for the reply @Prada Psycho.  really? So every year/season the stamp on the inside varies? I was a bit worried since most of the pictures I saw online with the same item has "Prada Milano" stamp on it.


----------



## 12bebe

@Prada Psycho - are these photos sufficient for authentication? If so, I would appreciate your opinion! Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag Cammeo Nero Black Tote with Strap
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292205191141
Comments:


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Asking for your assistance again to Authenticate a friend's bag bought from a friend long ago. 

Item Name: Prada Br3107 vit daino print 

Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A

Comments: card doesn't quite look right with the alignment on the last line. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Thanks again as always!


----------



## Chrysalids

Hello, I know that these aren't the best pictures, but you can determine if this bag on Goodwill Auction is authentic Prada: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=42264573


----------



## Prada Psycho

12bebe said:


> @Prada Psycho - are these photos sufficient for authentication? If so, I would appreciate your opinion! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag Cammeo Nero Black Tote with Strap
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292205191141
> Comments:


Very inadequate.  I never cease to be amazed at the utter gall of sellers who want you to fork out 2K or more for a bag, but can't be bothered to take clear, focused photos of every inch of these bags.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chrysalids said:


> Hello, I know that these aren't the best pictures, but you can determine if this bag on Goodwill Auction is authentic Prada: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=42264573


Could be authentic, but not enough detail in the photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> Hi! Asking for your assistance again to Authenticate a friend's bag bought from a friend long ago.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Br3107 vit daino print
> 
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Comments: card doesn't quite look right with the alignment on the last line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794037
> View attachment 3794039
> View attachment 3794042
> View attachment 3794043
> View attachment 3794044
> View attachment 3794045
> View attachment 3794046
> View attachment 3794047
> View attachment 3794048
> View attachment 3794050
> 
> 
> Thanks again as always!


It's an older bag with an older authenticity card.  Your point is meaningless.  
Need a clear close up of the Prada triangle logo and the lining of the inside zippered pocket.


----------



## Chrysalids

Prada Psycho said:


> Could be authentic, but not enough detail in the photos.


Thanks for the initial feedback. I am purchasing the bag. I will take more photos and post when it arrives.


----------



## echan21

Prada Psycho said:


> Could be authentic, but need to see much more photos of all the required details.



Thank you @Prada Psycho ! ! 
What kind of the photos I needed for authentication, maybe I can ask the Seller for them


----------



## Prada Psycho

echan21 said:


> Thank you @Prada Psycho ! !
> What kind of the photos I needed for authentication, maybe I can ask the Seller for them


See page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## 12bebe

Prada Psycho said:


> Very inadequate.  I never cease to be amazed at the utter gall of sellers who want you to fork out 2K or more for a bag, but can't be bothered to take clear, focused photos of every inch of these bags.



For sure, it seems like a no brainer thing to do! I'll reach out and see if I get better ones. Thanks for your response! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ballbreaker

Prada Psycho said:


> It's an older bag with an older authenticity card.  Your point is meaningless.
> Need a clear close up of the Prada triangle logo and the lining of the inside zippered pocket.







Hi! I was given these. Let me know if these work. Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> View attachment 3795637
> View attachment 3795638
> 
> 
> Hi! I was given these. Let me know if these work. Thanks! [emoji7]


Pics aren't that great, but it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Emilib

Hello! I have found this on Vinted and am wondering about the authenticity! 
Name: Prada Executive Tote 
Seller ID: sarahwright1 (vinted UK) 

Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Emilib said:


> Hello! I have found this on Vinted and am wondering about the authenticity!
> Name: Prada Executive Tote
> Seller ID: sarahwright1 (vinted UK)
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796821
> View attachment 3796822
> View attachment 3796823
> View attachment 3796824


Fake. Don't even need to see more photos on this one, it's that bad.


----------



## Aenna

Hi, may I ask for your kind help with authentification?  I consider buying a pre-loved Prada Medium double bag but have some doubts if it's authentic. I even went to Prada boutique to see authentic bag personally but cannot tell for sure. The card looks OK, but some stitching/lettering  on the logo make me doubt.... Here are closeups of logo and legs and cards, this is all I have for the moment. Is it possible to tell if it's authentic or not? Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## Aenna

Here is logo more closely:


----------



## Aenna

And in case this helps a closeup of the handles. Sorry if not is proper format - this is from local website here in Moscow, and it's in Russian so not much help in authentication, I think..


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aenna said:


> And in case this helps a closeup of the handles. Sorry if not is proper format - this is from local website here in Moscow, and it's in Russian so not much help in authentication, I think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797765


Inadequate photos, but it looks quite fake to me.


----------



## Aenna

Dear Prada Psycho, thanks a lot!


----------



## pwedited

Hello ladies,
I know this is a wallet and not a bag but I was hoping I could get your initial thoughts just enough to make up my opinion. 

Item: Prada 1M1132 
Again, I really appreciate your time and help


----------



## Prada Psycho

pwedited said:


> Hello ladies,
> I know this is a wallet and not a bag but I was hoping I could get your initial thoughts just enough to make up my opinion.
> 
> Item: Prada 1M1132
> Again, I really appreciate your time and help
> 
> View attachment 3799127
> View attachment 3799128
> View attachment 3799129
> View attachment 3799130
> View attachment 3799131
> View attachment 3799132
> View attachment 3799133


Format including auction/website.


----------



## mk lover

Dear authenticators,
I want to buy a bag from my friend and she said it was authentic but i want to reconfirm its authenticity. Pls help me TIA

Item Name: Prada 2 way tote bn1826
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link to picture : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u6v5elbqylq0yew/AADP68wDLL04tSgK__mp71qua?dl=0
Hope you all can help me. Thank you.


----------



## thebaglist

Dear sir
I need help from prada authenticity. This wallet i bought form hongkong and i found some detail had different with my other prada wallet.

1. The fonts on prada card.
2. The bottom engraved prada logo.
3. the logo printed (silver) inside wallet PRADA fonts logo had different.

I am not sure this wallet are authentic.

Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I want to buy a bag from my friend and she said it was authentic but i want to reconfirm its authenticity. Pls help me TIA
> 
> Item Name: Prada 2 way tote bn1826
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link to picture : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u6v5elbqylq0yew/AADP68wDLL04tSgK__mp71qua?dl=0
> Hope you all can help me. Thank you.


Photos are inadequate. Need good, clear photos especially of the lining.


----------



## Prada Psycho

thebaglist said:


> Dear sir
> I need help from prada authenticity. This wallet i bought form hongkong and i found some detail had different with my other prada wallet.
> 
> 1. The fonts on prada card.
> 2. The bottom engraved prada logo.
> 3. the logo printed (silver) inside wallet PRADA fonts logo had different.
> 
> I am not sure this wallet are authentic.
> 
> Thank you.


Authentication format?


----------



## thebaglist

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication format?


Thank you very much.
This wallet code 1ML225 MARMO color


----------



## thebaglist

thebaglist said:


> Thank you very much.
> This wallet code 1ML225 MARMO color


Dear Prada Psycho

What do you think about this wallet? Thank you.


----------



## Sonnybon

Hi, I would appreciate any help you can offer. Someone gave my friend this bag but to me it doesn't seem right?
There are so many sites out there proclaiming how to tell a fake bag but they all contradict each other at times so have come here to seek help please. Thanks in advance


----------



## LKKay

Item name: Prada nylon backpack
Listing number: 322661768793
Seller ID: luckyatmosphere
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/322661768793


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sonnybon said:


> View attachment 3799957
> View attachment 3799958
> View attachment 3799959
> View attachment 3799960
> View attachment 3799961
> View attachment 3799962
> View attachment 3799963
> View attachment 3799964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would appreciate any help you can offer. Someone gave my friend this bag but to me it doesn't seem right?
> There are so many sites out there proclaiming how to tell a fake bag but they all contradict each other at times so have come here to seek help please. Thanks in advance


It's so fake that I'm not even going to bother to have you put your request in the proper format.  Ignore those websites. They're usually written by counterfeiters.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LKKay said:


> Item name: Prada nylon backpack
> Listing number: 322661768793
> Seller ID: luckyatmosphere
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/322661768793


Photos are painfully inadequate, but even at first blush this looks fake.


----------



## mk lover

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate. Need good, clear photos especially of the lining.



Thanks dear for reply, but i decide to not buy this bag anymore as she (the seller is friend of my friend) refuse to give more details picture.


----------



## bismint

Dear Prada Psycho
I would appreciate any help . please help me . i bought prada compact wallet from Hongkong . but have some detail had different other wallet 
1. font in card is different
2. the box size is different
3. font inside bag is different
4. font in hardware is different

i don't know this wallet is authentic. hope you help me. thank you very much. 
this wallet code 1ML225 marmo color


----------



## bismint

hello please reply me


----------



## bismint

dear Prada Psycho 
   what is meaning of authentication format? ?i don't understand yesterday you reply me


----------



## Prada Psycho

mk lover said:


> Thanks dear for reply, but i decide to not buy this bag anymore as she (the seller is friend of my friend) *refuse to give more details picture*.


That's reason enough not to buy it.


----------



## manikaa

Hi Ladies, 

Really need your help authenticating this Prada backpack. I already bought this but then has second thoughts since the branding inside the bag is not symmetrical.


----------



## manikaa

manikaa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Really need your help authenticating this Prada backpack. I already bought this but then has second thoughts since the branding inside the bag is not symmetrical.


----------



## muneed

Dear Authenticator
Please kindly help to authenticate Prada Alma Saffiano 
From local 2nd hand Brandname bag
Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

muneed said:


> View attachment 3801694
> View attachment 3801695
> View attachment 3801696
> View attachment 3801697
> View attachment 3801698
> View attachment 3801699
> View attachment 3801700
> View attachment 3801701
> View attachment 3801702
> View attachment 3801703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Authenticator
> Please kindly help to authenticate Prada Alma Saffiano
> From local 2nd hand Brandname bag
> Thank you


So ridiculously fake!  Get your money back.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*IN THE FUTURE, ANY MORE AUTHENTICATIONS REQUESTS WITHOUT USE OF THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE IGNORED.  *


----------



## muneed

Prada Psycho said:


> So ridiculously fake!  Get your money back.


Thank you very much


----------



## Steven Aguilar

Was wondering if someone can give me some advice? Bought my bag for $1300 on eBay, seller had over 300 excellent reviews which people reviewed items according to description. No negative reviews. Still curious if it might be fake? Inside tag says made in Romania, and says 222. Stitching looks fine, words seem fine. I can give you a link to see if you guys think it s fine? https://www.ebay.com/itm/172810934535


----------



## allkindsbymb

Hi! I was wondering if someone can please authenticate this Prada Tessuto Nylon BN2541. It will be very much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## allkindsbymb

allkindsbymb said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone can please authenticate this Prada Tessuto Nylon BN254?
> It will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Gift from a relative. Bought from a store in Qatar.
> Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Steven Aguilar said:


> Was wondering if someone can give me some advice? Bought my bag for $1300 on eBay, seller had over 300 excellent reviews which people reviewed items according to description. No negative reviews. Still curious if it might be fake? Inside tag says made in Romania, and says 222. Stitching looks fine, words seem fine. I can give you a link to see if you guys think it s fine? https://www.ebay.com/itm/172810934535


Prada bags are made all over the planet these days, including Romania.  Can't see the details in the photos very well, but it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

.


----------



## khaleesee

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Prada BN1792 Tessuto Gaufre Nero? The card says it was bought at La Fayette last August 2009. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shoppingbitch

Is this Prada bag authentic ??


----------



## shoppingbitch

I been having the bag for awhile.. I don't know where it was purchased from as it was handed down to me.
Any help is greatly appreciated^^


----------



## shoppingbitch

Prada Psycho said:


> *IN THE FUTURE, ANY MORE AUTHENTICATIONS REQUESTS WITHOUT USE OF THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE IGNORED.  *



The bag I posted is something that I already own - does this only apply to bags that are still on auction ? (Asking for seller ID, link, etc)


----------



## Prunasa

Tradesy


----------



## Prunasa

I love this! #tradesy 

http://trsy.co/21030657


----------



## Prunasa

I love this! #tradesy 

http://trsy.co/21744782


----------



## Prunasa

I love this! #tradesy 

http://trsy.co/21351365


----------



## pescado

Dear all prada experts... A newbie here... Can help to check if this is a real thing? Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *IN THE FUTURE, ANY MORE AUTHENTICATIONS REQUESTS WITHOUT USE OF THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE IGNORED.  *


.


----------



## shoppingbitch

I been having this bag for awhile..
I don't know the style name for this Prada bag and I don't know where it was purchased from as it was handed down to me.
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Prunasa

Item Name: Prada Contiental Flap Wallet Shoulder Bag.                                                                        Item Number: 21744782.                                         Seller ID: Abbey R.                                                 Link: http://trsy.co/21744782


----------



## Prunasa

Item Name: Prada Saffaino Lux Small Double Zip Leather Satchel Black Tote Bag.                          Item Number: 21030657.                                         Seller ID:  Abbey R.                                                Link: http://trsy.co/21030657


----------



## Harvey cua

Hi everyone can you help me authenticate this prada vela backpack.


----------



## offleash

Prada Nappa Tessuto Leather/Nylon shoulder bag

https://whatusgirlswant.com/product...MIk5eq25L41QIVTgoqCh0z1QqqEAkYAyABEgLec_D_BwE


----------



## MissBagLova

*Item Name: *Prada Burgandy Suede Small Shoulder Bag BR2557
*Listing number:* 112532596252
*Seller ID:* bodhirunner 
*Link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Burga...596252?hash=item1a3377261c:g:JXcAAOSwQodZb-FC

I am wondering if it's authentic or not..


----------



## offleash

Need help authenticating.  Also, I've never purchased from this site before so any input is welcome!  Thank you in advance!
https://whatusgirlswant.com/product...MIk5eq25L41QIVTgoqCh0z1QqqEAkYAyABEgLec_D_BwE


----------



## RufikPufik

Beyond the Rack is having Prada feast, how real are those?


----------



## nansie

Hi Everyone! Your help is very much appreciated!! 

*Item Name: *Authentic Prada Lux Convertible (BL0796)  Boston Bag Saffiano Leather in Graphite 
*Listing number:* ?
*Seller ID:* maltomari
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Lux-Convertible-Boston-Bag-590e14ab41b4e07c2100eebf*


----------



## mcbnvrr

Good day, Purse Forum! Please help me authenticate this bag as it makes me really confused. This bag was given to me by a friend (already used) with no inclusions at all. Hope to hear from you. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Prada 2 Way Nylon Tote BN1841 - Black/Nero
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9LjdAIDx3EkeENib2lodHljeFk
Comments: N/A


----------



## shop4bag

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## shop4bag

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Sorry, I'm new to this site and have no idea how to start a conversation in this forum so please excuse the mistake above. I spent hours online reading about authenticating Prada bags and searching for similar photos of the bag I just recently purchased pre-loved. I ONLY found ONE that looks exactly like like it and it's on Tradesy. So if anyone could help me by telling me if this is authentic or not, I'd be really grateful. I called the Prada store and asked if they'd authenticate my bag but they said no.

Item Name: Prada Napa Leather Gaufre Satchel
Listing #: 20114431 
Seller: doesn't say
Link : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-napa-leather-gaufre-cross-body-bag-black-20114431/?tref=category
Comments: I've seen many photos online of napa gaufre bags but this site is the only one that has this style. I'm worried it's just a SUPER FAKE.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## Dimpolya

Hi! Guys, 

Kindly please help me autheticate my prada bow bag, I will highly appreciate your advise.

Thanks & Regards,

Dimple


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for help with this hobo?

Item: large black hobo
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 133316
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/prada-black-leather-large-satchel

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## Chouchoutte

Hello,

I have purchased the below bag from. Vestiare collective and they have authentified as original.

Item: Prada Cahier
Seller: Elizabeth (Vestiare Collective)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-4292233.shtml
Comments: no dust bag or certificate

Appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Chouchoutte




----------



## SummerEniama

Hi,
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag? Hubby bought this for our anniversary few years back. And im planning to sell it, but the admin from the group say looks fake to her. Hope you can help me.


----------



## shop4bag

Hi authenticators. Could you lend me your expert opinion, please? I recently bought this Prada Gaufre bag from a local high-end second hand store. They asured me it's authentic but one thing about it has been bothering me. I won't mention it here since I think you warned members in a previous thread not to. Coul you please take a look at the photos I've taken of it and let me know if I'm just paranoid of it I should take it back to the store. Thank you very much. I appreciate you helping so many buyers from being scammed.


----------



## shop4bag

Here are more photos just in case the one's I sent isn't enough. Thank you so much. I'm really sorry but the store doesn't have a website so I can't provide a link.


----------



## Harvey cua

Hi authenticators has there ever been a prada bela without lining?


----------



## Veth

Hi I need help authenticating this Prada BR4253 Nylon Tote Nero. I bought it from my friend and had noticed that it has no metal feet. I browsed through internet with the same item but most of the authentic ones have metal feet. Pls. Help me authenticate this one. Thank u

Item: Prada Br4253 tessuto saffiano Nero
Listing number: i dont have one. I bought it from a friend not from online
Seller: bought it from a friend
Link: don't have the link also


----------



## handbagkay

Hi authenticators - wondering if you could help me out with this one? 

Item Name: Authentic Prada Zip Around Wallet - Black - Perfect Condition
Listing number: 
282632627100
Seller ID: longbeachtweety
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...627100?hash=item41ce37a39c:g:5g4AAOSw6btZp6Zl
Comments: Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Veth said:


> Hi I need help authenticating this Prada BR4253 Nylon Tote Nero. I bought it from my friend and had noticed that it has no metal feet. I browsed through internet with the same item but most of the authentic ones have metal feet. Pls. Help me authenticate this one. Thank u
> 
> Item: Prada Br4253 tessuto saffiano Nero
> Listing number: i dont have one. I bought it from a friend not from online
> Seller: bought it from a friend
> Link: don't have the link also



Better pictures of lining, please?


----------



## Bratty1919

Dimpolya said:


> Hi! Guys,
> 
> Kindly please help me autheticate my prada bow bag, I will highly appreciate your advise.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Dimple



Any seller & other info as per Post # 1, page 1??


----------



## missfiggy

shop4bag said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this site and have no idea how to start a conversation in this forum so please excuse the mistake above. I spent hours online reading about authenticating Prada bags and searching for similar photos of the bag I just recently purchased pre-loved. I ONLY found ONE that looks exactly like like it and it's on Tradesy. So if anyone could help me by telling me if this is authentic or not, I'd be really grateful. I called the Prada store and asked if they'd authenticate my bag but they said no.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Napa Leather Gaufre Satchel
> Listing #: 20114431
> Seller: doesn't say
> Link : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-napa-leather-gaufre-cross-body-bag-black-20114431/?tref=category
> Comments: I've seen many photos online of napa gaufre bags but this site is the only one that has this style. I'm worried it's just a SUPER FAKE.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.




The photo of the interior isn't clear enough, however I'm leaning towards authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Dimpolya said:


> Hi! Guys,
> 
> Kindly please help me autheticate my prada bow bag, I will highly appreciate your advise.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Dimple




Looks ok from the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Chouchoutte said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have purchased the below bag from. Vestiare collective and they have authentified as original.
> 
> Item: Prada Cahier
> Seller: Elizabeth (Vestiare Collective)
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ck-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-4292233.shtml
> Comments: no dust bag or certificate
> 
> Appreciate your help. Thanks.



I'm really sorry, but I dont believe this is authentic. There is a glaring inconsistency. PP...thoughts???


----------



## missfiggy

shop4bag said:


> Hi authenticators. Could you lend me your expert opinion, please? I recently bought this Prada Gaufre bag from a local high-end second hand store. They asured me it's authentic but one thing about it has been bothering me. I won't mention it here since I think you warned members in a previous thread not to. Coul you please take a look at the photos I've taken of it and let me know if I'm just paranoid of it I should take it back to the store. Thank you very much. I appreciate you helping so many buyers from being scammed.




Nothing bothering me...looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

pescado said:


> Dear all prada experts... A newbie here... Can help to check if this is a real thing? Many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803249
> View attachment 3803250
> View attachment 3803251
> View attachment 3803252
> View attachment 3803253
> View attachment 3803254
> View attachment 3803255
> View attachment 3803256
> View attachment 3803257



I have some serious reservations about this one. Where did it come from please?


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy has returned from 10 weeks in the Australian outback. Crocodiles, snakes, kangaroos, gum trees, Uluru, Alice Springs, Darwin, Kununurra, Halls Creek, Fitzroy Crossing, Broome, Derby, Ningaloo Reef...AMAZING country.


----------



## shop4bag

missfiggy said:


> Nothing bothering me...looks authentic.



Thank you soooo much Missfiggy! Ten weeks in Australia? It must've been amazing!


----------



## missfiggy

Aenna said:


> Here is logo more closely:
> View attachment 3797713



It's totally fake - guaranteed 100% fake.


----------



## missfiggy

thebaglist said:


> Dear sir
> I need help from prada authenticity. This wallet i bought form hongkong and i found some detail had different with my other prada wallet.
> 
> 1. The fonts on prada card.
> 2. The bottom engraved prada logo.
> 3. the logo printed (silver) inside wallet PRADA fonts logo had different.
> 
> I am not sure this wallet are authentic.
> 
> Thank you.



Truly vile, amateur and obvious fake - GET YOUR $$$$ back.  Please - in future -DO NOT mention specifics.  We are experienced enough to work out whether most things are fake or not.


----------



## missfiggy

thebaglist said:


> Thank you very much.
> This wallet code 1ML225 MARMO color




Still fake.


----------



## handbagkay

handbagkay said:


> Hi authenticators - wondering if you could help me out with this one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Zip Around Wallet - Black - Perfect Condition
> Listing number:
> 282632627100
> Seller ID: longbeachtweety
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...627100?hash=item41ce37a39c:g:5g4AAOSw6btZp6Zl
> Comments: Thank you for your help!!



Hi, sorry to post this again but my post was skipped so I was wondering if it was missing any necessary info. The listing ends in less than 24 hours so if any additional pictures are needed to determine authenticity, could an authenticator let me know so I can request those photos from the seller? Thank you very much for what you do


----------



## Sarahtee

Hi Authenticators, could you help to review the listing
Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nero BR4988
Listing number: Q0014-03
Seller ID: Interesthing Shop
Link: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Interes.../photos/?tab=album&album_id=10155113509240211



























Comments: Thanks!


----------



## comalco

Hi,  I would like to purchase this bag if it is authentic.

Item Name:  PRADA GEOMETRIC BLUE GREEN LEATHER CANVAS BAG BL0187 Msrp $1298 RARE
Listing number: 263180835268
Seller ID: fashionablynycloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-GEOME...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments:  This bag looks good to me.  However, I am a complete idiot when it comes to figuring out authenticity.

Thanks in advance for any advice or cautions.


----------



## Prada Psycho

comalco said:


> Hi,  I would like to purchase this bag if it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA GEOMETRIC BLUE GREEN LEATHER CANVAS BAG BL0187 Msrp $1298 RARE
> Listing number: 263180835268
> Seller ID: fashionablynycloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-GEOMETRIC-BLUE-GREEN-LEATHER-CANVAS-BAG-BL0187-Msrp-1298-RARE/263180835268?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  This bag looks good to me.  However, I am a complete idiot when it comes to figuring out authenticity.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice or cautions.


Looks OK to my eye.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sarahtee said:


> Hi Authenticators, could you help to review the listing
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nero BR4988
> Listing number: Q0014-03
> Seller ID: Interesthing Shop
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Interes.../photos/?tab=album&album_id=10155113509240211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Thanks!


The pictures look to be of an authentic bag. However, these bags are faked incredibly well.  If you decide to purchase from this seller, make sure you go through Paypal and use a credit card that has your back.  If we've got a bait and switch situation here (and you get a different/fake) bag, you'll have avenues for a refund.


----------



## comalco

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK to my eye.


Thank you.  I appreciate your expert assessment.


----------



## Sarahtee

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures look to be of an authentic bag. However, these bags are faked incredibly well.  If you decide to purchase from this seller, make sure you go through Paypal and use a credit card that has your back.  If we've got a bait and switch situation here (and you get a different/fake) bag, you'll have avenues for a refund.



Thank you so much for the advice. Have managed to collect the bag in person and I'm loving it!!


----------



## nansie

Welcome back! 
Bump please!


nansie said:


> Hi Everyone! Your help is very much appreciated!!
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic Prada Lux Convertible (BL0796)  Boston Bag Saffiano Leather in Graphite
> *Listing number:* ?
> *Seller ID:* maltomari
> *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Lux-Convertible-Boston-Bag-590e14ab41b4e07c2100eebf*


----------



## missfiggy

nansie said:


> Welcome back!
> Bump please!



Unfortunately the photos are way too small and way too few.


----------



## nansie

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the photos are way too small and way too few.


 thank you - I will ask for better photos!


----------



## shop4bag

Hi Missfiggy. I recently bought 2 pre-loved prada bags from a second hand store, one of which you've already generously authenticated(it was the pricier one-thank you very much.).  Could you please look at the other bag and let me know if you think it's authentic? I WAS confident it's authentic until I found out it's a BN1713 but non of the photos online have the exact interior as mine. I'm sorry there's no link. They didn't sell the bags online. Thanks again for your time Missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

shop4bag said:


> Hi Missfiggy. I recently bought 2 pre-loved prada bags from a second hand store, one of which you've already generously authenticated(it was the pricier one-thank you very much.).  Could you please look at the other bag and let me know if you think it's authentic? I WAS confident it's authentic until I found out it's a BN1713 but non of the photos online have the exact interior as mine .I'm sorry there's no link. They didn't sell the bags online. Thanks again for your time Missfiggy.



This looks ok to me.


----------



## shop4bag

missfiggy said:


> This looks ok to me.


OMG! I'm so happy. I can't believe my luck. Thank you so much! I'll consider these bags my bday gift to myself...lol. I'm celebrating in 2 weeks. Also, thanks for the quick reply. I wasn't expecting it : )


----------



## valgal3x

not sure if I'm doing this right. Would love to get your Opinion on this item I won.

*Item Name: Prada wallet*
*Listing number:* 322661526976
Seller : golfgirls
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Walle...&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&redirect=mobile*


----------



## valgal3x




----------



## missfiggy

valgal3x said:


> not sure if I'm doing this right. Would love to get your Opinion on this item I won.
> 
> *Item Name: Prada wallet
> Listing number:* 322661526976
> Seller : golfgirls
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Wallet-/322661526976?redirect=mobile&txnId=0&nma=true&si=xQui7Q%2BlRWNIxBcdd2U6NlIUc9I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&redirect=mobile*



Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## valgal3x

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, it's fake.


Nooooooo ... Thank you


----------



## valgal3x

Please ladies tell me the bag I bought to go with My fake Wallet (that I just found out isn't real)is real

Title: Prada Black Tessuto Nylon Leather Buckle Strap "Vela" Messenger Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371974118592
Seller : luxury.garage.sale
eBay item number: 371974118592


----------



## valgal3x

I'm sorry.. but I think it's real 90% positive it is going by the seller. I think I did a search on here and you ladies gave the ok on her items. Sorry to have wasted your time  Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

valgal3x said:


> Please ladies tell me the bag I bought to go with My fake Wallet (that I just found out isn't real)is real
> 
> Title: Prada Black Tessuto Nylon Leather Buckle Strap "Vela" Messenger Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371974118592
> Seller : luxury.garage.sale
> eBay item number: 371974118592





valgal3x said:


> I'm sorry.. but I think it's real 90% positive it is going by the seller. I think I did a search on here and you ladies gave the ok on her items. Sorry to have wasted your time  Thank you for all your help!!


One authentic item doesn't mean all of a seller's items are authentic. The photos in that listing are woefully inadequate to determine authenticity.  If you have the bag in your possession, you need to post your own photos here.


----------



## valgal3x

Prada Psycho said:


> One authentic item doesn't mean all of a seller's items are authentic. The photos in that listing are woefully inadequate to determine authenticity.  If you have the bag in your possession, you need to post your own photos here.



Ok. Thank you  PP for checking and letting me know. Please  see attached photos


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi there I was wondering if you can help authenticate this bag? It's from a private seller .

Title: Prada Tessuto Nylon Black 
Link: -
Seller: Private 
eBay item Number: - 

Thank you.


----------



## Niki95

Hi there, i am new to this and hoping i have done this right. I purchased this Prada bag and have found it is called the Vitello Daino hobo bag. From Research it looks good but i need to know definitely if it is so any help would be greatly appreciated  Thank you heaps.


----------



## kay_hershey

Hello,

Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Galleria Tote

Comments: Good evening TPF members. Please authenticate this bag that I purchased from a very highly reviewed vendor on eBay . I did all my research on it being authentic and would appreciate a second opinion....I only carry LV and this is my first Prada purchased. Thank you in advance.
Xoxo
Kay


----------



## brightbird

Has anyone seen a bag like this? My mil bought it from a consignment shop. The only tag I can find inside is 104. The leather is really nice but it doesn't look authentic to me.


----------



## brightbird




----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *IN THE FUTURE, ANY MORE AUTHENTICATIONS REQUESTS WITHOUT USE OF THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE IGNORED.  *


_*IN THE FUTURE, ANY MORE AUTHENTICATIONS REQUESTS WITHOUT USE OF THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE IGNORED. *_


----------



## kay_hershey

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Galleria Small Tote
Listing No: n/a - as eBay listing ended due to me purchasing item
Seller Id: dpsaver
Link: n/a as listing ended
Comments: Please authenticate my purchase, any feedback is greatly appreciated. I looked at previous entries to this thread if for any reason this been  previously authenticated and it hasn't been. Thank you in advance. 
Photos:


----------



## Prada Psycho

kay_hershey said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Galleria Small Tote
> Listing No: n/a - as eBay listing ended due to me purchasing item
> Seller Id: dpsaver
> Link: n/a as listing ended
> Comments: Please authenticate my purchase, any feedback is greatly appreciated. I looked at previous entries to this thread if for any reason this been  previously authenticated and it hasn't been. Thank you in advance.
> Photos:
> View attachment 3830300
> 
> View attachment 3830293
> 
> View attachment 3830297
> 
> View attachment 3830295
> 
> View attachment 3830298
> 
> View attachment 3830294


You still need to post the link to the eBay listing.  The fact that it has ended is irrelevant.  We NEED that information or we wouldn't ask for it.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi pls authenticate this. It's 
Item name: prada pink (gaufre)
Link: 
Seller: private seller no ebay or fb. 
Thank you!


----------



## Kareenn

Hi pls authenticate this. Has been recolored.
Item name: prada pomice wallet (gaufre)
Link: 
Seller: private seller no ebay or fb.
Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

If you find our rules objectionable, feel free to contract with a paid authentication service.  We're volunteers here.  We do this on our own time at no charge to anyone.   We have our reasons for the information we ask.  Posters that are unwilling to cooperate will see their requests passed by.


----------



## Bratty1919

Kareenn said:


> Hi pls authenticate this. It's
> Item name: prada pink (gaufre)
> Link:
> Seller: private seller no ebay or fb.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3830537
> View attachment 3830538
> View attachment 3830539
> View attachment 3830540
> View attachment 3830541
> View attachment 3830542
> View attachment 3830545
> View attachment 3830547




These pictures aren't very clear, sorry.


----------



## Kareenn

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures aren't very clear, sorry.


Hi, Here you go


----------



## Bratty1919

Kareenn said:


> Hi, Here you go
> View attachment 3832534
> View attachment 3832535
> View attachment 3832536
> View attachment 3832537
> View attachment 3832538
> View attachment 3832539
> View attachment 3832541
> View attachment 3832542
> View attachment 3832543
> View attachment 3832544



This looks fine to me


----------



## Kareenn

Bratty1919 said:


> This looks fine to me


Thanks dear! In case the pictures of the Gaufre wallet is also not clear pls find the below bigger pics. This was recolored though. 
Item name: Prada gaufre pomice wallet
Seller: private hence no ebay listing. 
Link to pics:


----------



## Siddy77

Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
Listing number: 1420550587
Seller ID: casa_blancas
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=1420550587
Comments: Not too many photos sorry but if someone could please help?


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hello! Would like to get your opinion on this bag a friend is interested in:

Item Name: Prada nylon tote

Listing number: n/a

Seller ID: saveluxevintages

Link: https://www.ebay.ph/i/322760787083 

Comments: none 

Thank you sooooo much! You are heaven sent!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Siddy77 said:


> Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
> Listing number: 1420550587
> Seller ID: casa_blancas
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=1420550587
> Comments: Not too many photos sorry but if someone could please help?


Yes, a few more detailed photos would help, but so far it looks authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ballbreaker said:


> Hello! Would like to get your opinion on this bag a friend is interested in:
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon tote
> 
> Listing number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: saveluxevintages
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.ph/i/322760787083
> 
> Comments: none
> 
> Thank you sooooo much! You are heaven sent!


It might be authentic.  These bags are faked very well, but there's nothing in the photos that screams fake.  If the Miu Miu clutch is part of the deal, you'd need to post that on the Miu Miu Authenticate This thread.  We only do Prada.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Hello Everyone!

Got this BR2876 Belt Patch Rock Nero Bag, Feels really nice and seems legit I just want to be sure! See Images Below!


----------



## fabfashionisto

PICS part 2 CONT. - (wouldn't let me add the 11th image)


----------



## missfiggy

kay_hershey said:


> View attachment 3829634
> View attachment 3829633
> View attachment 3829632
> View attachment 3829631
> View attachment 3829630
> View attachment 3829629
> View attachment 3829628
> View attachment 3829627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Galleria Tote
> 
> Comments: Good evening TPF members. Please authenticate this bag that I purchased from a very highly reviewed vendor on eBay . I did all my research on it being authentic and would appreciate a second opinion....I only carry LV and this is my first Prada purchased. Thank you in advance.
> Xoxo
> Kay



I'd like to see close up photos of those cards please.


----------



## fabfashionisto

missfiggy said:


> I'd like to see close up photos of those cards please.


I will post tonight when i get home thank you!


----------



## fabfashionisto

missfiggy said:


> I'd like to see close up photos of those cards please.



Ok! sorry for the delay here are the requested close ups, had to use flash to get good focus.







also the inside pocket tag a little shaky but it says 129 Thanks again for taking the time to do this it is much appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

View attachment 3829634 View attachment 3829633 View attachment 3829632 View attachment 3829631 View attachment 3829630 View attachment 3829629 View attachment 3829628 View attachment 3829627 Hello,

Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Galleria Tote

Comments: Good evening TPF members. Please authenticate this bag that I purchased from a very highly reviewed vendor on eBay . I did all my research on it being authentic and would appreciate a second opinion....I only carry LV and this is my first Prada purchased. Thank you in advance.
Xoxo
Kay

It was actually the above bag that I wanted to see the cards for.


----------



## missfiggy

fabfashionisto said:


> Ok! sorry for the delay here are the requested close ups, had to use flash to get good focus.
> 
> View attachment 3836240
> View attachment 3836242
> View attachment 3836241
> View attachment 3836243
> View attachment 3836244
> 
> also the inside pocket tag a little shaky but it says 129 Thanks again for taking the time to do this it is much appreciated!



It looks authentic to me.


----------



## fabfashionisto

missfiggy said:


> It looks authentic to me.



Yay thank you!


----------



## Penninglayla

Hi! I want this bag so bad but I'm not sure if it's authentic. When you get a chance, can you please help give me an opinion on it. I appreciate it and thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Glace Twin Pocket Tote, Black
Listing number: 322730383416
Seller ID: Kristamariaa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Glace...383416?hash=item4b243ad838:g:fJEAAOSwx2VZfqjO


----------



## Angelsai

Hi. My wife's friend is selling her "authentic" prada bag, it would be a good present for the wife but I am not sure if it's real or fake. Can someone authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.
​Prada Saffiano Cuir Bluette
BN2760


----------



## lavanya

Dear authenticators,

Appreciate any help with this. From a private seller. Im thrown off by the luggage tag :/

Many thks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Angelsai said:


> Hi. My wife's friend is selling her "authentic" prada bag, it would be a good present for the wife but I am not sure if it's real or fake. Can someone authenticate this for me? Thank you so much.
> ​Prada Saffiano Cuir Bluette
> BN2760



It's fake and I'm sure your wife's friend will protest until she's blue in the face, but the bag is 100%, undeniably, definitely, demonstrably, fake.  Your wife's friend may be an innocent party who has naively bought a fake.  I'll leave that up to your good selves to decide.


----------



## missfiggy

lavanya said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Appreciate any help with this. From a private seller. Im thrown off by the luggage tag :/
> 
> Many thks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838324
> View attachment 3838325
> View attachment 3838326
> View attachment 3838327
> View attachment 3838328
> View attachment 3838329
> View attachment 3838330
> View attachment 3838331
> View attachment 3838332
> View attachment 3838333




Looks ok to me.


----------



## lavanya

missfiggy said:


> Looks ok to me.


thanks a lot, missfiggy!!


----------



## Angelsai

missfiggy said:


> It's fake and I'm sure your wife's friend will protest until she's blue in the face, but the bag is 100%, undeniably, definitely, demonstrably, fake.  Your wife's friend may be an innocent party who has naively bought a fake.  I'll leave that up to your good selves to decide.


Thank you so much for the quick reply missfiggy. Much appreciated. I will be skipping this one and look elsewhere.


----------



## gichca21

Hello! I am actually selling this on behalf of a friend who can't do listings (!) but as I only have her word as to where she got it from, I am asking for it to be authenticated please in order to continue with selling it... I can then add this to the listing....or remove the listing and return the bag to her!
Thank you for your help
Listing name: Genuine Prada Tote Bag in Dk Taupe Leather
Seller : gichca 
Number: 172863914704
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172863914704?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Many thanks
Gilly


----------



## missfiggy

gichca21 said:


> Hello! I am actually selling this on behalf of a friend who can't do listings (!) but as I only have her word as to where she got it from, I am asking for it to be authenticated please in order to continue with selling it... I can then add this to the listing....or remove the listing and return the bag to her!
> Thank you for your help
> Listing name: Genuine Prada Tote Bag in Dk Taupe Leather
> Seller : gichca
> Number: 172863914704
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172863914704?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Many thanks
> Gilly



Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.  If you want to make money selling designer goods, you need to pay an authentication agency to do the job for you.  It's just a little bit rude to ask for a free authentication when you're making money off it.


----------



## gichca21

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.  If you want to make money selling designer goods, you need to pay an authentication agency to do the job for you.  It's just a little bit rude to ask for a free authentication when you're making money off it.


Sincere apologies - Didn't realise this as I've seen other postings on some of the other forums that were doing exactly that! FYI -  I'm not making money per se,  but selling it for a friend as I explained.
Thank you for your time anyway.
G


----------



## LinLant

I want to thank the authenticators for all their hard work.  I don't buy used bags, but I know many do, I find it fascinating to read all the postings.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi!
In love with this vintage piece, hopefully it's a real one!


----------



## missfiggy

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi!
> In love with this vintage piece, hopefully it's a real one!



Please read post No 1.


----------



## estrella123

Hello! I'm interested in the following bag. I usually don't buy from random eBay sellers (prefer high-volume consignment shops) but it's been hard finding this exact style in the exact color I want.

Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Camera Crossbody
Listing number: 192245990719
Seller ID: cyposysob
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Small...990719?hash=item2cc2c1053f:g:qvwAAOSwqVBZZltL
Comments: I can also request for more pictures from seller if helpful.


----------



## missfiggy

estrella123 said:


> Hello! I'm interested in the following bag. I usually don't buy from random eBay sellers (prefer high-volume consignment shops) but it's been hard finding this exact style in the exact color I want.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Small Saffiano Camera Crossbody
> Listing number: 192245990719
> Seller ID: cyposysob
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Small...990719?hash=item2cc2c1053f:g:qvwAAOSwqVBZZltL
> Comments: I can also request for more pictures from seller if helpful.



The item in the photos looks to be authentic.


----------



## estrella123

missfiggy said:


> The item in the photos looks to be authentic.



thank you!


----------



## lovisapetersson

Hi! 
My mom bought this bag back in February of 2017 in Mauritius. The clasp of the bag fell off a couple days ago and seeing that the white little card hasn't been filled out makes us very unsure of the authenticity of the bag. Our closest Prada store is very far from us and would like to know if it would be worth it for us to go and have it repaired. What do you guys think? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

lovisapetersson said:


> Hi!
> My mom bought this bag back in February of 2017 in Mauritius. The clasp of the bag fell off a couple days ago and seeing that the white little card hasn't been filled out makes us very unsure of the authenticity of the bag. Our closest Prada store is very far from us and would like to know if it would be worth it for us to go and have it repaired. What do you guys think?
> Thanks in advance!


I normally don't respond to posts not in the proper format, but I'll save you a trip: Prada won't fix it. It's fake (and not because of the blank card).


----------



## muneed

Hi Authenticator
please kindly authenticate this prada bag for me
Seller : Secondhand bad shop in Japan


----------



## reaswood

Hi,
site: ebay
link: https://www.ebay.com/i/232513321028
seller: fbay
item: PRADA Dusty ROSE NYLON & LEATHER Tessuto Quilted CHAIN TOTE Bag


----------



## mwindyy

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? This is the Prada Saffiano and Tessuto Medium Leather Satchel in Black. I've bought this bag from a secondary seller back in 2009 and have never thought to authenticate it until now. I would like to know whether it is real or not just in case I decide to sell it. It's no longer in great condition so there are definitely signs of wear (in case they may be confused with signs of a fake bag). I do not have the authenticity card anymore but I can try to provide as many photos of the bag as possible. The bag does have a white tag in the interior pocket with the number 172. Thank you! I really appreciate the help and expertise!


----------



## missfiggy

mwindyy said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? This is the Prada Saffiano and Tessuto Medium Leather Satchel in Black. I've bought this bag from a secondary seller back in 2009 and have never thought to authenticate it until now. I would like to know whether it is real or not just in case I decide to sell it. It's no longer in great condition so there are definitely signs of wear (in case they may be confused with signs of a fake bag). I do not have the authenticity card anymore but I can try to provide as many photos of the bag as possible. The bag does have a white tag in the interior pocket with the number 172. Thank you! I really appreciate the help and expertise!
> 
> View attachment 3846490
> View attachment 3846491
> View attachment 3846492
> View attachment 3846494
> View attachment 3846495
> View attachment 3846496
> View attachment 3846498
> View attachment 3846500
> View attachment 3846507




Several points:
1. We have a strict format for requests.  It is set out in post 1 on page 1.
2. You obviously did not bother to read page 1, post 1.
3. We do not authenticate for sellers.  If you are thinking of selling the bag in the future, you will need to pay an authentication agency.


----------



## missfiggy

reaswood said:


> Hi,
> site: ebay
> link: https://www.ebay.com/i/232513321028
> seller: fbay
> item: PRADA Dusty ROSE NYLON & LEATHER Tessuto Quilted CHAIN TOTE Bag



It's older, but I think it's authentic.  See if Bratty chimes in, she's very good with these older nylons.


----------



## reikochan

Hello,
I was looking to purchase this bag. Item name was not specified, no listing number, no seller ID. Only a facebook page where items on sale are posted. pre-loved bags: https://web.facebook.com/pg/Click-C...77/photos/?tab=album&album_id=299695030443413 

Seller specified that this has lampo zipper with code
Can you please take a look at the pics and advise. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## RTMISSY

Hi Authenticators,

Would you please help to authenticate the below.
Item Name: Prada Nylon Bag
Listing number: 222666498593
Seller ID: highstreetcornerstore
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-Tes...%3Afda9852615e0ab1cc2678079fffdb0e9%7Ciid%3A1

Thank you so much for your help.

Cheers,


----------



## mwindyy

missfiggy said:


> Several points:
> 1. We have a strict format for requests.  It is set out in post 1 on page 1.
> 2. You obviously did not bother to read page 1, post 1.
> 3. We do not authenticate for sellers.  If you are thinking of selling the bag in the future, you will need to pay an authentication agency.



Not sure why you assumed I didn't read it. I did read it but saw that many others didn't post in the same format (not everyone has a listing to reference) and thought you guys were nice enough to help out. I am not selling my bag, I bought this bag a long time ago but I stopped wearing it because I never fully got a good idea if it was real or fake other than trusting the seller. If I ever did want to sell it I just didn't want to lie about it being real when it wasn't and deceive a buyer. It's okay if you don't want to help, could have just said no, you didn't have to be rude with your response by saying "I obviously didn't read page 1." I recently pulled this bag out because I was working on designer bag collection video for my youtube channel and was planning on giving this page a shoutout had you helped with a simple request or been nicer about it. I'll just got to a legit authenication place instead. Have a good night.


----------



## missfiggy

reikochan said:


> Hello,
> I was looking to purchase this bag. Item name was not specified, no listing number, no seller ID. Only a facebook page where items on sale are posted. pre-loved bags: https://web.facebook.com/pg/Click-C...77/photos/?tab=album&album_id=299695030443413
> 
> Seller specified that this has lampo zipper with code
> Can you please take a look at the pics and advise. Thank you so much for your help.
> View attachment 3846920
> View attachment 3846904
> View attachment 3846906
> View attachment 3846907
> View attachment 3846910
> View attachment 3846911
> View attachment 3846912
> View attachment 3846913
> View attachment 3846914



There's one detail on this that I don't like.  Given that this style is extremely well faked, if it was me, I'd avoid it.


----------



## missfiggy

RTMISSY said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Would you please help to authenticate the below.
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Bag
> Listing number: 222666498593
> Seller ID: highstreetcornerstore
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-Tessuto-Saffiano-Nylon-Tote-Shopping-Shoulder-Bag-/222666498593?hash=item33d7f52221:g:LLkAAOSwvApZ1D5X&_trkparms=pageci%3Ac167177a-ac66-11e7-ab54-74dbd180a563%7Cparentrq%3Afda9852615e0ab1cc2678079fffdb0e9%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Cheers,



Photos are insufficient to make any assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

mwindyy said:


> Not sure why you assumed I didn't read it. I did read it but saw that many others didn't post in the same format (not everyone has a listing to reference) and thought you guys were nice enough to help out. I am not selling my bag, I bought this bag a long time ago but I stopped wearing it because I never fully got a good idea if it was real or fake other than trusting the seller. If I ever did want to sell it I just didn't want to lie about it being real when it wasn't and deceive a buyer. It's okay if you don't want to help, could have just said no, you didn't have to be rude with your response by saying "I obviously didn't read page 1." I recently pulled this bag out because I was working on designer bag collection video for my youtube channel and was* planning on giving this page a shoutout* had you helped with a simple request or been nicer about it. I'll just got to a legit authenication place instead. Have a good night.



So we are legit enough to ask for a freebie, but suddenly we're less than legit because you couldn't follow our format.  Postings from ebay that are not in the correct format are ignored. bah.


----------



## reikochan

missfiggy said:


> There's one detail on this that I don't like.  Given that this style is extremely well faked, if it was me, I'd avoid it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## RTMISSY

missfiggy said:


> Photos are insufficient to make any assessment.


Ok, no worries. Thanks for your help missfiggy, appreciated.


----------



## TeodoraC

Hello, I just bought this bag in a second hand shop. Would you so kind to
let me know if it's a counterfeit? Didn't spend too much money on it so no biggie.
Thank you very much.


----------



## missfiggy

TeodoraC said:


> Hello, I just bought this bag in a second hand shop. Would you so kind to
> let me know if it's a counterfeit? Didn't spend too much money on it so no biggie.
> Thank you very much.
> View attachment 3847840
> View attachment 3847841
> View attachment 3847842
> View attachment 3847843
> View attachment 3847844
> View attachment 3847845
> View attachment 3847846
> View attachment 3847847



Your photos aren't enlarging enough to see minute details.  Can you repost please and make the pics much larger.


----------



## lvg

Hello dear Authenticators
Plz authenticate this Prada for me.

Item Name: Prada
Listing number: Ad ID 1304214925
Seller ID:1304214925
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1304214925&requestSource=b
Comments: pre owned
Thanks a lot .


----------



## missfiggy

lvg said:


> View attachment 3848489
> View attachment 3848562
> View attachment 3848563
> View attachment 3848564
> View attachment 3848565
> View attachment 3848566
> View attachment 3848567
> View attachment 3848568
> View attachment 3848569
> View attachment 3848570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear Authenticators
> Plz authenticate this Prada for me.
> 
> Item Name: Prada
> Listing number: Ad ID 1304214925
> Seller ID:1304214925
> Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1304214925&requestSource=b
> Comments: pre owned
> Thanks a lot .



Looks good to me.  Bratty, do you concur???


----------



## Bratty1919

reaswood said:


> Hi,
> site: ebay
> link: https://www.ebay.com/i/232513321028
> seller: fbay
> item: PRADA Dusty ROSE NYLON & LEATHER Tessuto Quilted CHAIN TOTE Bag



I used to have this one in blue - loved it. It gets a thumbs-up from me


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.  Bratty, do you concur???



Yes


----------



## lvg

Another one


missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.  Bratty, do you concur???





lvg said:


> View attachment 3848489
> View attachment 3848562
> View attachment 3848563
> View attachment 3848564
> View attachment 3848565
> View attachment 3848566
> View attachment 3848567
> View attachment 3848568
> View attachment 3848569
> View attachment 3848570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear Authenticators
> Plz authenticate this Prada for me.
> 
> Item Name: Prada
> Listing number: Ad ID 1304214925
> Seller ID:1304214925
> Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1304214925&requestSource=b
> Comments: pre owned
> Thanks a lot .


Thank you so much for your time. Much appreciated!!


----------



## lvg

Bratty1919 said:


> Yes


 Thank you so much always.


----------



## shopgirl3042

Hello Ladies,

  I hope you are all well.  I attempted to contact Prada directly through their customer service to ask them what the name of this bag is and whether or not it is authentic and they were pretty much no help at all. I was curious if you could please help me Try to authenticate it? All the hardware seems on point as does the stitching.

It is the zipper pull on interior pocket that is throwing me off but this is quite a vintage bag no??? Or an outlet bag?

Got it at a high end  consignment shop and they are saying it is legit.

 It did not come with any cards or anything.

Does anyone does anyone know what this style is called? 
It is nylon with the leather trim,  I tried to take as many detailed pictures as possible.

Can you please try to help me authenticate it? I really appreciate all your help!

What are your thoughts on this style even? Was thinking cute for datenight...

☺☺


----------



## Bratty1919

shopgirl3042 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well.  I attempted to contact Prada directly through their customer service to ask them what the name of this bag is and whether or not it is authentic and they were pretty much no help at all. I was curious if you could please help me Try to authenticate it? All the hardware seems on point as does the stitching.
> 
> It is the zipper pull on interior pocket that is throwing me off but this is quite a vintage bag no??? Or an outlet bag?
> 
> Got it at a high end  consignment shop and they are saying it is legit.
> 
> It did not come with any cards or anything.
> 
> Does anyone does anyone know what this style is called?
> It is nylon with the leather trim,  I tried to take as many detailed pictures as possible.
> 
> Can you please try to help me authenticate it? I really appreciate all your help!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this style even? Was thinking cute for datenight...
> 
> ☺☺
> 
> View attachment 3849340
> View attachment 3849341
> View attachment 3849342
> View attachment 3849343
> View attachment 3849344
> View attachment 3849345
> View attachment 3849346
> View attachment 3849348



Need to see clearer, better-lit pictures


----------



## missfiggy

shopgirl3042 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well.  I attempted to contact Prada directly through their customer service to ask them what the name of this bag is and whether or not it is authentic and they were pretty much no help at all. I was curious if you could please help me Try to authenticate it? All the hardware seems on point as does the stitching.
> 
> It is the zipper pull on interior pocket that is throwing me off but this is quite a vintage bag no??? Or an outlet bag?
> 
> Got it at a high end  consignment shop and they are saying it is legit.
> 
> It did not come with any cards or anything.
> 
> Does anyone does anyone know what this style is called?
> It is nylon with the leather trim,  I tried to take as many detailed pictures as possible.
> 
> Can you please try to help me authenticate it? I really appreciate all your help!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this style even? Was thinking cute for datenight...
> 
> ☺☺
> 
> View attachment 3849340
> View attachment 3849341
> View attachment 3849342
> View attachment 3849343
> View attachment 3849344
> View attachment 3849345
> View attachment 3849346
> View attachment 3849348



Sorry, I think it's an old fake, but give Bratty some better lit pictures, especially of the interior and zipper, and see what she thinks.  Bratty is our "go to" girl for these older nylon styles.


----------



## cherryliquor

Dear Authenticators,
Just bought this Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag from Reebonz.com, could I kindly request an authentication in your spare time, thank you!! 

The bag did not come with an original Prada card but an authenticity card from Reebonz themselves.
Once again, thanks in advance for your time


----------



## cherryliquor

Continued from previous post


----------



## missfiggy

cherryliquor said:


> Continued from previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851981
> View attachment 3851982
> View attachment 3851983
> View attachment 3851984



These are currently the MOST FAKED of all Prada styles, and the fakes are extremely good.  Could you please post pictures of the Reebonz cards, both sides, as well as the packaging material.  Reebonz is highly reputable and, so far, I have never seen a fake from them, but other highly reputable resellers have been caught out with these fakes.  Having said all that, I'm leaning towards authentic for this one, but would still like to see the extra pics.


----------



## cherryliquor

missfiggy said:


> These are currently the MOST FAKED of all Prada styles, and the fakes are extremely good.  Could you please post pictures of the Reebonz cards, both sides, as well as the packaging material.  Reebonz is highly reputable and, so far, I have never seen a fake from them, but other highly reputable resellers have been caught out with these fakes.  Having said all that, I'm leaning towards authentic for this one, but would still like to see the extra pics.



Hi missfiggy, thank you!
Here are the extra pics as requested: 
(also added 2 of the internal shoulder strap loops)
The bag came in a black Reebonz box, in the white dustbag stuffed with regular paper/sealed air, as shown.


----------



## ceebee12345

Hey, all! I hope I'm doing this right. I don't really know anything about prada bags the shape and color of this one really speaks to me. I've been googling around but I can't find any more info than what the seller has posted. Maybe one of you has seen this style before? I'm not sure about Vestiaire Collective either. Any help would be much appreciated.

Item Name: Prada leather handbag Vintage
Listing number: 4558767
Seller ID: Angela [ https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1544526.shtml ]
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...prada/red-leather-prada-handbag-4558767.shtml
Comments: The lack of a style name is the most concerning but she's been answering questions and has added more pics so...I don't know. You guys are the experts. I bow to you.


----------



## ceebee12345

ceebee12345 said:


> Hey, all! I hope I'm doing this right. I don't really know anything about prada bags the shape and color of this one really speaks to me. I've been googling around but I can't find any more info than what the seller has posted. Maybe one of you has seen this style before? I'm not sure about Vestiaire Collective either. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Prada leather handbag Vintage
> Listing number: 4558767
> Seller ID: Angela [ https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-1544526.shtml ]
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...prada/red-leather-prada-handbag-4558767.shtml
> Comments: The lack of a style name is the most concerning but she's been answering questions and has added more pics so...I don't know. You guys are the experts. I bow to you.



I'm an idiot. The style is Madras Cerniera doctor bag. I finally saw another one available elsewhere but that one isn't in as good condition. So question stands, my lovely experts. Is this one authentic? Can I buy with confidence?


----------



## shopgirl3042

Took your advice & returned it! Thanks so much for your help



shopgirl3042 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well.  I attempted to contact Prada directly through their customer service to ask them what the name of this bag is and whether or not it is authentic and they were pretty much no help at all. I was curious if you could please help me Try to authenticate it? All the hardware seems on point as does the stitching.
> 
> It is the zipper pull on interior pocket that is throwing me off but this is quite a vintage bag no??? Or an outlet bag?
> 
> Got it at a high end  consignment shop and they are saying it is legit.
> 
> It did not come with any cards or anything.
> 
> Does anyone does anyone know what this style is called?
> It is nylon with the leather trim,  I tried to take as many detailed pictures as possible.
> 
> Can you please try to help me authenticate it? I really appreciate all your help!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this style even? Was thinking cute for datenight...
> 
> ☺☺
> 
> View attachment 3849340
> View attachment 3849341
> View attachment 3849342
> View attachment 3849343
> View attachment 3849344
> View attachment 3849345
> View attachment 3849346
> View attachment 3849348


----------



## missfiggy

cherryliquor said:


> Hi missfiggy, thank you!
> Here are the extra pics as requested:
> (also added 2 of the internal shoulder strap loops)
> The bag came in a black Reebonz box, in the white dustbag stuffed with regular paper/sealed air, as shown.
> 
> View attachment 3853495
> View attachment 3853497
> View attachment 3853498
> View attachment 3853499
> View attachment 3853500
> View attachment 3853502
> View attachment 3853503



I'm still leaning towards authentic.  It's unfortunate that the bag doesn't have the original cards. With original documentation and packaging it's sometimes easier to ascertain authenticity, but not always.  Anyhoo, if it transpires that it is fake, you have Reebonz's ironclad guarantee as protection.


----------



## missfiggy

ceebee12345 said:


> I'm an idiot. The style is Madras Cerniera doctor bag. I finally saw another one available elsewhere but that one isn't in as good condition. So question stands, my lovely experts. Is this one authentic? Can I buy with confidence?



I've spent considerable time researching this one and it appears to be authentic to me.


----------



## ceebee12345

missfiggy said:


> I've spent considerable time researching this one and it appears to be authentic to me.



THANK YOU!!! Seriously. That is amazing. Thank you thank you.


----------



## reaswood

Thank you all who take the time to do this- your time is much appreciated!

I do not know the name of this bag.
site: poshmark
link: https://bnc.lt/focc/g01TmOLwkH
seller: tdannunz
seller does not have much else info


----------



## missfiggy

reaswood said:


> Thank you all who take the time to do this- your time is much appreciated!
> 
> I do not know the name of this bag.
> site: poshmark
> link: https://bnc.lt/focc/g01TmOLwkH
> seller: tdannunz
> seller does not have much else info




Looks authentic.


----------



## arramanuel

Hi, Please help me athenticate my dream bag, i am just not sure if it’s authentic or not. Please help me.. thank you very much.
*Authentic Prada BR4965 Quilted Tessuto Impuntu Nylon Convertible Chain Bag- Nero*


----------



## missfiggy

arramanuel said:


> Hi, Please help me athenticate my dream bag, i am just not sure if it’s authentic or not. Please help me.. thank you very much.
> *Authentic Prada BR4965 Quilted Tessuto Impuntu Nylon Convertible Chain Bag- Nero*



PLEASE READ POST #1.


----------



## arramanuel

Hi missfiggy, here are the details
Item Name: authentic prada quilted tessuto impuntu nyoon convertible chain bag nero
Listing number: BR4965
Seller ID:luxoutlet.aus
Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...%3A2f6cb61515f0ab136dde5ebafffd314b%7Ciid%3A2
Commentslease help me check if this is authentic or not. thank you very much.


----------



## arramanuel

Hi missfiggy, here are the details
Item Name: authentic prada quilted tessuto impuntu nyoon convertible chain bag nero
Listing number: BR4965
Seller ID:luxoutlet.aus
Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-BR4965-Quilted-Tessuto-Impuntu-Nylon-Convertible-Chain-Bag-Nero-/122749542819?hash=item1c947161a3:g:fCYAAOSwlhpZgbAK&_trkparms=pageci%3A9a0fef1e-b3fe-11e7-a864-74dbd1800be3%7Cparentrq%3A2f6cb61515f0ab136dde5ebafffd314b%7Ciid%3A2
Commentslease help me check if this is authentic or not. thank you very much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## arramanuel

ITEM NAME:
*Authentic Prada BL0910 Tessuto Nylon 2way Chain sling bag handbag*
LISTING NUMBER: BL0910
SELLER ID: Luxoutlet.aus
LINK:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...%3A2f71099315f0ac803601cc42fff960ed%7Ciid%3A5
COMMENTS: Also this one @missfiggy please help me check if this is really authentic. thank you very much.


----------



## arramanuel

LISTING NUMBER: 
*Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon Leather Chain Crossbody Bag BT0779 *
SELLER ID: Luxoutlet.aus
LINK:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Pr...123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel
COMMENTS: Lastly @missfiggy this one also kindly check. Thank you very very much for the help.


----------



## cherryliquor

missfiggy said:


> I'm still leaning towards authentic.  It's unfortunate that the bag doesn't have the original cards. With original documentation and packaging it's sometimes easier to ascertain authenticity, but not always.  Anyhoo, if it transpires that it is fake, you have Reebonz's ironclad guarantee as protection.


Thank you so much missfiggy!


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following Prada bag that is listed in ebay.

Item Name: Prada Bag
Listing number: 263264151952
Seller ID: autumnwinterdesigns16
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Bag...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Thank-you in advance for your skills and time.


----------



## Farrahhilda

Hello authenticators,
I am a newbie here and hope that i do this right. I just purchased a prada leather 2 way tote private seller and wanna ask your opinion if this bag is genuine? This is my first prada. 

Item name: prada leather 2 way tote
Listing no: bought from pvt seller and already own it
Seller id: nil, i own the bag
Links: nil, i own the bag
Comment: bought preloved with dustbag only. Below are the details photos. 












Thanks in advance authenticators,
Farrah


----------



## Farrahhilda

More photos❤️
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Farrahhilda said:


> More photos❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858109
> View attachment 3858107
> View attachment 3858108
> View attachment 3858105
> View attachment 3858106
> View attachment 3858112
> View attachment 3858111
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Authentic and gorgeous.  I'll take it off your hands any time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

arramanuel said:


> Hi missfiggy, here are the details
> Item Name: authentic prada quilted tessuto impuntu nyoon convertible chain bag nero
> Listing number: BR4965
> Seller ID:luxoutlet.aus
> Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-BR4965-Quilted-Tessuto-Impuntu-Nylon-Convertible-Chain-Bag-Nero-/122749542819?hash=item1c947161a3:g:fCYAAOSwlhpZgbAK&_trkparms=pageci%3A9a0fef1e-b3fe-11e7-a864-74dbd1800be3%7Cparentrq%3A2f6cb61515f0ab136dde5ebafffd314b%7Ciid%3A2
> Commentslease help me check if this is authentic or not. thank you very much.


Photos are inadequate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

arramanuel said:


> Hi missfiggy, here are the details
> Item Name: authentic prada quilted tessuto impuntu nyoon convertible chain bag nero
> Listing number: BR4965
> Seller ID:luxoutlet.aus
> Link:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-BR4965-Quilted-Tessuto-Impuntu-Nylon-Convertible-Chain-Bag-Nero-/122749542819?hash=item1c947161a3:g:fCYAAOSwlhpZgbAK&_trkparms=pageci%3A9a0fef1e-b3fe-11e7-a864-74dbd1800be3%7Cparentrq%3A2f6cb61515f0ab136dde5ebafffd314b%7Ciid%3A2
> Commentslease help me check if this is authentic or not. thank you very much.


Photos also inadequate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

arramanuel said:


> ITEM NAME:
> *Authentic Prada BL0910 Tessuto Nylon 2way Chain sling bag handbag*
> LISTING NUMBER: BL0910
> SELLER ID: Luxoutlet.aus
> LINK:https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-BL0910-Tessuto-Nylon-2way-Chain-sling-bag-handbag-/122758216222?hash=item1c94f5ba1e:g:9XEAAOSwAtFZcrJK&_trkparms=pageci%3A430e432f-b3ff-11e7-8686-74dbd1807c4e%7Cparentrq%3A2f71099315f0ac803601cc42fff960ed%7Ciid%3A5
> COMMENTS: Also this one @missfiggy please help me check if this is really authentic. thank you very much.


More inadequate photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

arramanuel said:


> LISTING NUMBER:
> *Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon Leather Chain Crossbody Bag BT0779 *
> SELLER ID: Luxoutlet.aus
> LINK:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Tessuto-Saffiano-Nylon-Leather-Chain-Crossbody-Bag-BT0779/122749544146?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=8eaac86e8a5944f7958162ce7be23f8e&bu=44732965009&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F122749544146&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel
> COMMENTS: Lastly @missfiggy this one also kindly check. Thank you very very much for the help.


Possibly authentic.  Better shots of the lining would help.


----------



## @ngie

Hello! Authenticators
Item Name: Prada Cervo Antik Deerskin Leather Large Tote 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Second Hand Shop
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-cervo-leather-deerskin-shoulder-bag-brown-20924227/


Comments: Hope my post it's ok, Thanks in advance!

Last Sunday I bought this bag in a second hand shop; and the person in charge told me that it appears is authentic, I appreciate if you could tell me if it's authentic or not?
Or  I need to claim my money back?

I was searching in google to find the name and the details; I'm not familiar with this brand, but I like the color distressed and the soft leather; my concern is about the inside lining it's like a thick nylon? Not fabric,;and no aligned with the inside plate I only found this model in Tradesy.com  already sold (Link Above)


----------



## Farrahhildaanuar

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic and gorgeous.  I'll take it off your hands any time!



Aww. Thanks so much for the reply. I am so relieved. You are the best[emoji173]️.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic and gorgeous.  I'll take it off your hands any time!


Prada Psycho - you'll have to arm wrestle me for this bag if she doesn't want it!!!


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

Item Namerada Saffiano 
Listing numberrivate listing
Seller ID:Instagram (vera_closet)
Link:
Comments: Dear autheticators I found this bag was sold by reputable seller, but I have no idea about Prada bag, this my first time buying saffiano style. Could you please advise me if this bag authentic or not, thank you.


----------



## qwerzxcv

Hi, 

I was wondering if this bag was authentic! 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

qwerzxcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if this bag was authentic!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Format? Page one, post one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zeebeebeeba said:


> View attachment 3859133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Namerada Saffiano
> Listing numberrivate listing
> Seller ID:Instagram (vera_closet)
> Link:
> Comments: Dear autheticators I found this bag was sold by reputable seller, but I have no idea about Prada bag, this my first time buying saffiano style. Could you please advise me if this bag authentic or not, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859134
> View attachment 3859135
> View attachment 3859136
> View attachment 3859134
> View attachment 3859138
> View attachment 3859134
> View attachment 3859143
> View attachment 3859144
> View attachment 3859146
> View attachment 3859147



Photos are inadequate.


----------



## Zeebeebeeba

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## qwerzxcv

Prada Psycho said:


> Format? Page one, post one.


Hi! 

So sorry, I got it as a hand me down so I have no idea what it's called :'( Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Fashionforward2017

Item Namerada Patent Saffiano Double ZIP Bag Mini
Listing number:132364906831
Seller ID:babyfood
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Patent...ag-Size-Mini-/132364906831#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments: Hi!  I purchased this handbag recently and am trying to determine whether it is authentic.  There are some pics in the listing. And I’ve also added some. Could someone advise?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

qwerzxcv said:


> Hi!
> 
> So sorry, I got it as a hand me down so I have no idea what it's called :'( Sorry for the inconvenience



Just read post #1 and provide the photos required.  We'll see if we can help.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionforward2017 said:


> Item Namerada Patent Saffiano Double ZIP Bag Mini
> Listing number:132364906831
> Seller ID:babyfood
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Patent...ag-Size-Mini-/132364906831#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: Hi!  I purchased this handbag recently and am trying to determine whether it is authentic.  There are some pics in the listing. And I’ve also added some. Could someone advise?  Thanks in advance!



The bag in the listing might be authentic, but I need a good large, clear, closeup photo of the main logo plate, and also the brand name UNDERNEATH the zipper HEAD.  Not the zip pull tab but the actual part of the zipper that the teeth pass through to join/unjoin.


----------



## Goldengel

Ist the bag original?
Pls identify?
Thx


----------



## missfiggy

Goldengel said:


> Ist the bag original?
> Pls identify?
> Thx



Please read post #1 and supply the photos required.  So far it looks fake, but we need more photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Goldengel said:


> Ist the bag original?
> Pls identify?
> Thx





missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 and supply the photos required.  So far it looks fake, but we need more photos.



It's fake. No doubt. So fake it hurts!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hi: I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag 36 cm in Caramel
Listing Number: RVSR66774001 (item code)
Seller ID: reebonz.com 
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/prada/bags/pre-owned-prada-saffiano-cuir-double-bag-36cm-1610638
Comments: I would rather have bought this at Prada boutique, but unfortunately this color is sold out. So I took the plunge. I know it is heavily counterfeited, but I was hoping for some peace of mind. I took lots of photos so it will most likely be in two posts. Thanks again your help and expertise!


----------



## samfalstaff

Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag in Caramel from Reebonz continued from post# 5316...


----------



## samfalstaff

Last post...Prada Cuir Double Bag in Caramel from Reebonz continued from post# 5316 and 5317...


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Last post...Prada Cuir Double Bag in Caramel from Reebonz continued from post# 5316 and 5317...


Post#s 5316-5318 continued: Just realized I forgot the interior tag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

samfalstaff said:


> Post#s 5316-5318 continued: Just realized I forgot the interior tag.
> View attachment 3862212


I'm going out on a limb here and will say I _think_ this one is authentic.  Nothing screams out at me that looks wrong.


----------



## Fashionforward2017

Thanks!  See these two photos.  Zipper appears to say riri.


----------



## Fashionforward2017

Closeup of logo


----------



## samfalstaff

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm going out on a limb here and will say I _think_ this one is authentic.  Nothing screams out at me that looks wrong.


Good to hear. Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionforward2017 said:


> Closeup of logo



I'm satisfied that this is authentic.


----------



## Fashionforward2017

missfiggy said:


> The bag in the listing might be authentic, but I need a good large, clear, closeup photo of the main logo plate, and also the brand name UNDERNEATH the zipper HEAD.  Not the zip pull tab but the actual part of the zipper that the teeth pass through to join/unjoin.


----------



## Fashionforward2017

Great! Thank you!!


----------



## jmsk112486

Please authenticate please 












I received it as a gift and I’m not sure that it is authentic. Thank you in advance.


----------



## @ngie

Sorry for bothering;
Any help with my post? #5301
I am newbie; Did I do something wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

jmsk112486 said:


> Please authenticate please
> View attachment 3864076
> View attachment 3864078
> View attachment 3864079
> View attachment 3864080
> View attachment 3864081
> View attachment 3864082
> View attachment 3864083
> View attachment 3864085
> View attachment 3864087
> View attachment 3864088
> 
> 
> I received it as a gift and I’m not sure that it is authentic. Thank you in advance.



Please - logo photo MUST be crystal clear.  Yours is way too fuzzy.


----------



## missfiggy

@ngie said:


> Sorry for bothering;
> Any help with my post? #5301
> I am newbie; Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sorry - no answer from me means I don't know, or I am not prepared to commit one way or the other.


----------



## @ngie

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - no answer from me means I don't know, or I am not prepared to commit one way or the other.



I understand 
Thank you so much I appreciate your time to answer me


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello, I am looking at purchasing this bag as a fixer upper. Authentication would be appreciated  thank you!
Edit: On a second glance, it looks fake. Can you please confirm?

Item Name: PRADA BLUE SAFFIANO LEATHER PURSE
Listing number: 152764177919
Seller ID:radkane2013
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLUE...177919?hash=item2391745dff:g:Y5kAAOSwTm9Z9bup


----------



## Arasantiago.ocampo

Item name: 
*Prada Saffiano Lux Small Bicolor Tote BN2608 2Way Handbag Used Authentic Dustbag*

Listing number: 
Number
152736099756

Seller ID: saveondesignerbagstk
Link:  https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-Saffian...-Handbag-Used-Authentic-Dustbag-/152736099756

I bought this bag and I had reservations when I got it because the PRADA logo is wonky and not equally spaced out. Can anyone authenticate this item please


----------



## Dubabidu

Item Name: Décolleté in Pelle di vitello effetto cavallino PRADA Taglia: 38 EUhttps://www.vestiairecollective.it/prada/
Listing number: 4688249
Seller ID: BRANDCOLLECTOR (Repubblica ceca)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.it/...utm_campaign=New_Customer&utm_content=produit

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello Authenticators,
I am looking to meet up for this Prada Saffiano Tote that is for sale in a Facebook group
Can you please authenticate?

Thank you!


----------



## kmd1_123

kmd1_123 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I am looking to meet up for this Prada Saffiano Tote that is for sale in a Facebook group
> Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Thank you!



Here are some more photos from the seller


----------



## Airhysken

Please help me authenticate this item. I do appreciate your responses. I am wanting to buy this item at fashionphile and wanting to make sure this is real before going to buy it. All pictures here are from Fashionphile.

Item name: 
*PRADA Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote Cammeo*
Listing number: 177153
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-cammeo-177153


----------



## kimmybriones

Hello, everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Prada BN2541? Would really appreciate your help! Thank you so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

Airhysken said:


> Please help me authenticate this item. I do appreciate your responses. I am wanting to buy this item at fashionphile and wanting to make sure this is real before going to buy it. All pictures here are from Fashionphile.
> 
> Item name:
> *PRADA Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote Cammeo*
> Listing number: 177153
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-cammeo-177153



This seller is usually reliable for authenticity, and I see nothing in the pictures that would indicate that it is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

kmd1_123 said:


> Hello, I am looking at purchasing this bag as a fixer upper. Authentication would be appreciated  thank you!
> Edit: On a second glance, it looks fake. Can you please confirm?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BLUE SAFFIANO LEATHER PURSE
> Listing number: 152764177919
> Seller ID:radkane2013
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLUE...177919?hash=item2391745dff:g:Y5kAAOSwTm9Z9bup



Very bad fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Arasantiago.ocampo said:


> Item name:
> *Prada Saffiano Lux Small Bicolor Tote BN2608 2Way Handbag Used Authentic Dustbag*
> 
> Listing number:
> Number
> 152736099756
> 
> Seller ID: saveondesignerbagstk
> Link:  https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Prada-Saffian...-Handbag-Used-Authentic-Dustbag-/152736099756
> 
> I bought this bag and I had reservations when I got it because the PRADA logo is wonky and not equally spaced out. Can anyone authenticate this item please



Please post photos of the bag you have received.


----------



## missfiggy

kmd1_123 said:


> Here are some more photos from the seller



Not too sure about this one - some of your photos are too fuzzy to see necessary details.


----------



## missfiggy

kimmybriones said:


> Hello, everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Prada BN2541? Would really appreciate your help! Thank you so much!!



Please read post #1 and post the photos we require.


----------



## kmd1_123

missfiggy said:


> Not too sure about this one - some of your photos are too fuzzy to see necessary details.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Airhysken

missfiggy said:


> This seller is usually reliable for authenticity, and I see nothing in the pictures that would indicate that it is fake.


Thank you!


----------



## Kristen Dolan

Looking to see if this bag is authentic or not. The seller has thrifted it and is selling for a reasonable price but I am useless at knowing whether this is real. I cannot see any prada bags online being sold with silicone zipper pulls which is my first concern. If someone wouldn't mind taking a look, I would appreciate it very much! Thanks!
URL: https://www.legendarylabels.ca/product-page/prada-side-bag


----------



## kmd1_123

Hello Authenticators!
I just purchased this bag as a fixer upper and I hope that it is authentic. I just had it delivered to my house. It feels authentic, but I have a Daino Vitello Prada bag, this one if Vernice Saffiano so I don't fully trust myself.
Your insightful opinion would be helpful!

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Handbag Leather[Used]
Listing number: 222695995223
Seller ID: jp2015_comp
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Handbag-Leather-Used-/222695995223?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9pKKaNqZIdxp9W0lJNI8G9E2Y7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I have attached additional photos taken by me.


----------



## Bootboot19

Hello, 
Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you so much in advance!

Item name: 
Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Backpack-Hand-Bag-TESSUTO-CITY-CORDVAN-B6631-Italy
Item no.: 232538864934
Seller ID:brand_jfa
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PR...taly-A35406-/232538864934?txnId=1500139715013


----------



## Jantao16

Hi,
I would like to have this Vela backpack authenticated please and thank you!

Item Name: N/A
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Missing number tag inside of bag, comes without cards and dustbag


----------



## kmd1_123

Jantao16 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to have this Vela backpack authenticated please and thank you!
> 
> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Missing number tag inside of bag, comes without cards and dustbag


I am not an authenticator, so you will have to wait for miss figgy or someone else to confirm, but this looks off to me


----------



## missfiggy

Kristen Dolan said:


> Looking to see if this bag is authentic or not. The seller has thrifted it and is selling for a reasonable price but I am useless at knowing whether this is real. I cannot see any prada bags online being sold with silicone zipper pulls which is my first concern. If someone wouldn't mind taking a look, I would appreciate it very much! Thanks!
> URL: https://www.legendarylabels.ca/product-page/prada-side-bag



Please read post #1 for the photos we require.  Leaning towards fake for this one so far.


----------



## missfiggy

kmd1_123 said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> I just purchased this bag as a fixer upper and I hope that it is authentic. I just had it delivered to my house. It feels authentic, but I have a Daino Vitello Prada bag, this one if Vernice Saffiano so I don't fully trust myself.
> Your insightful opinion would be helpful!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Handbag Leather[Used]
> Listing number: 222695995223
> Seller ID: jp2015_comp
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Handbag-Leather-Used-/222695995223?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9pKKaNqZIdxp9W0lJNI8G9E2Y7o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I have attached additional photos taken by me.



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Bootboot19 said:


> Hello,
> Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name:
> Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Backpack-Hand-Bag-TESSUTO-CITY-CORDVAN-B6631-Italy
> Item no.: 232538864934
> Seller ID:brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PR...taly-A35406-/232538864934?txnId=1500139715013



I really hate this ebay seller.  I've seen a mix of authentic and fake on their site for years, and despite reporting their fakes to ebay literally HUNDREDS of times, they are NEVER delisted.  Japan has very strong counterfeiting laws but this seller seems to be able to get away with it.  Not sure how, also not actually sure that they operate from Japan even though the listings say that the items are in Japan.  Having said that, this is an extremely old bag style and somewhat outside my range and I'm on the fence about it.  It's either authentic and 30+ years old, or it's fake.  So, with that level of doubt in my mind, and the fact that the seller has listed many, many fakes over the years, I personally wouldn't touch it.  Bratty is our resident authority on these older styles so wait and see if she chimes in.  Tread your own path.


----------



## MamaSleepy

missfiggy said:


> I really hate this ebay seller.  I've seen a mix of authentic and fake on their site for years, and despite reporting their fakes to ebay literally HUNDREDS of times, they are NEVER delisted.  Japan has very strong counterfeiting laws but this seller seems to be able to get away with it.  Not sure how, also not actually sure that they operate from Japan even though the listings say that the items are in Japan.  Having said that, this is an extremely old bag style and somewhat outside my range and I'm on the fence about it.  It's either authentic and 30+ years old, or it's fake.  So, with that level of doubt in my mind, and the fact that the seller has listed many, many fakes over the years, I personally wouldn't touch it.  Bratty is our resident authority on these older styles so wait and see if she chimes in.  Tread your own path.


I had to read your reply twice (double take), the "Bratty" threw me off.  Lol


----------



## kmd1_123

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you Miss Figgy!


----------



## rjc

I'm really new at collecting and looking for any info on this handbag I purchased at auction ---
Item Name: unknown
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Stains shown in photos. Zipper needs to be repaired. I've searched and searched and can't seem to find the exact one I have.
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

rjc said:


> I'm really new at collecting and looking for any info on this handbag I purchased at auction ---
> Item Name: unknown
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Stains shown in photos. Zipper needs to be repaired. I've searched and searched and can't seem to find the exact one I have.
> Thanks so much in advance.
> View attachment 3876198
> View attachment 3876199
> View attachment 3876200
> View attachment 3876201
> View attachment 3876202
> View attachment 3876203
> View attachment 3876204
> View attachment 3876205
> View attachment 3876206
> View attachment 3876207



It's authentic.  Best I can do.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rjc said:


> I'm really new at collecting and looking for any info on this handbag I purchased at auction ---
> Item Name: unknown
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Stains shown in photos. Zipper needs to be repaired. I've searched and searched and can't seem to find the exact one I have.
> Thanks so much in advance.
> View attachment 3876198
> View attachment 3876199
> View attachment 3876200
> View attachment 3876201
> View attachment 3876202
> View attachment 3876203
> View attachment 3876204
> View attachment 3876205
> View attachment 3876206
> View attachment 3876207


Try this at your own risk:  A bit of hydrogen peroxide might work.


----------



## rjc

Prada Psycho said:


> Try this at your own risk:  A bit of hydrogen peroxide might work.


I think I'll try something milder first. But thanks!


----------



## kweenbee

Hello,
Would very much appreciate thoughts on this bag. The receipt is very faint, looks like bought in 2004 for $650 USD. 
Thanks very much!

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Crossbody
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link: 
Comments: 
"Authentic Prada Crossbody 9.5/10 condition 
- Comes with receipt, box, dust bag, authenticity card 
- has a removable strap that can be adjusted or used as a clutch 
- very roomy.. can fit an iPhone 7 plus, compact, lip glosses, keys, cards, money 
- $850 price firm"


----------



## missfiggy

kweenbee said:


> Hello,
> Would very much appreciate thoughts on this bag. The receipt is very faint, looks like bought in 2004 for $650 USD.
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Crossbody
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> "Authentic Prada Crossbody 9.5/10 condition
> - Comes with receipt, box, dust bag, authenticity card
> - has a removable strap that can be adjusted or used as a clutch
> - very roomy.. can fit an iPhone 7 plus, compact, lip glosses, keys, cards, money
> - $850 price firm"




It might be authentic, I don't see anything inconsistent, but the photos aren't the best.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi there! I plan to sell my vintage Prada bags which I got from eBay from a Power Seller (that's how they called it many years ago) and I believed they were authentic. But want to make sure before I resell it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

And this is the other one I have which I plan to sell. I got it from eBay before as well.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Try this at your own risk:  A bit of hydrogen peroxide might work.



If the stain is rust, lemon juice might be the go.


----------



## missfiggy

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi there! I plan to sell my vintage Prada bags which I got from eBay from a Power Seller (that's how they called it many years ago) and I believed they were authentic. But want to make sure before I resell it.



Sorry - if you are selling you need to contact an authentication agency and pay for a written authentication.  Our expertise is not available for free for sellers to profit by.


----------



## Nancy Wong

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - if you are selling you need to contact an authentication agency and pay for a written authentication.  Our expertise is not available for free for sellers to profit by.



Oh sorry. I didn't know . Sent it for online authentication. Can I update the result here later?


----------



## catchmyambition

Hi! Just bought this bag (it had the three things I'd been wanting - color, medium size, and strap ) and the website seems to have a pretty good rep but wanted to make sure as I only have a 2 day return window  

Item Name: Double Zip Lux Tote Saffiano Leather Medium
Listing number: 47477741682
Seller ID: Trendlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...p-lux-tote-saffiano-leather-medium47477741682

Thanks so much! You guys are great!!


----------



## kiotoqq

Item name: prada etiquette bag
Listing number: 192365427913 
Seller ID: prettybride
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/prada-etiquette-bag/192365427913
Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Nancy Wong

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - if you are selling you need to contact an authentication agency and pay for a written authentication.  Our expertise is not available for free for sellers to profit by.


I got the reply from an authentication agency. They told me that these were all real. I am so happy!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic and gorgeous.  I'll take it off your hands any time!



Oh, uh-uh! That pretty is MINE!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jantao16 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to have this Vela backpack authenticated please and thank you!
> 
> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Missing number tag inside of bag, comes without cards and dustbag



I think this is an old fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

MamaSleepy said:


> I had to read your reply twice (double take), the "Bratty" threw me off.  Lol



That's moi


----------



## Bratty1919

Kristen Dolan said:


> Looking to see if this bag is authentic or not. The seller has thrifted it and is selling for a reasonable price but I am useless at knowing whether this is real. I cannot see any prada bags online being sold with silicone zipper pulls which is my first concern. If someone wouldn't mind taking a look, I would appreciate it very much! Thanks!
> URL: https://www.legendarylabels.ca/product-page/prada-side-bag



Interior pictures and a GOOD picture of the exterior logo, please? PS - there ARE a few real Prada bags with silicone tags


----------



## Bratty1919

Bootboot19 said:


> Hello,
> Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name:
> Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Backpack-Hand-Bag-TESSUTO-CITY-CORDVAN-B6631-Italy
> Item no.: 232538864934
> Seller ID:brand_jfa
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PR...taly-A35406-/232538864934?txnId=1500139715013



This is real, but in godawful shape.


----------



## veronicalute

Hi Help, I have this PRADA BAG which I have purchased and I want to know if it is authentic or not. Could you guys help me out


----------



## Qwabbles

Can somebody authenticate this Prada on ebay? I’m concerned because looks like this is the first item sold by the seller.
https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Saffian...220912?hash=item41d4369430:g:emgAAOSwPAxaCoMS


----------



## Prada Psycho

veronicalute said:


> Hi Help, I have this PRADA BAG which I have purchased and I want to know if it is authentic or not. Could you guys help me out


Very fake. Next time, use the proper format for requesting authentications.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Qwabbles said:


> Can somebody authenticate this Prada on ebay? I’m concerned because looks like this is the first item sold by the seller.
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Saffian...220912?hash=item41d4369430:g:emgAAOSwPAxaCoMS


Don't touch it!  New seller + Designer Goods = Lost Money and Headaches.


----------



## mineG

Please authenticate thanks!


----------



## Jantao16

Bratty1919 said:


> I think this is an old fake.


Perfect, thanks!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

mineG said:


> Please authenticate thanks!


 I have concerns about this one but not an expert on this style.


----------



## mineG

Whats ur concern?


----------



## mineG

Bratty1919 said:


> I have concerns about this one but not an expert on this style.


Hello! Whats ur concern?Pls advice thanks


----------



## mineG

Please authenticate guys My first prada bag in case

Item Name: Prada BN 2541 tessuto nero
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: comes with cards and dustbag


----------



## mineG

mineG said:


> Please authenticate guys My first prada bag in case
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN 2541 tessuto nero
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: comes with cards and dustbag


More photos


----------



## Bratty1919

mineG said:


> Hello! Whats ur concern?Pls advice thanks



We don't post hints here.


----------



## poopz

Hi! I'd like to purchase this bag but i'm unsure about the authenticity due to the lettering on the logo looking a bit wonky to me. I would greatly appreciate your comments. Thank you!

Item Name:  Pre-Owned Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Tote 36cm
Listing number: #RVSR68571001
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/ca/prada/ba...fiano-lux-galleria-shopping-tote-36cm-1738632


----------



## Bootboot19

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real, but in godawful shape.


Thanks!


----------



## Bootboot19

missfiggy said:


> I really hate this ebay seller.  I've seen a mix of authentic and fake on their site for years, and despite reporting their fakes to ebay literally HUNDREDS of times, they are NEVER delisted.  Japan has very strong counterfeiting laws but this seller seems to be able to get away with it.  Not sure how, also not actually sure that they operate from Japan even though the listings say that the items are in Japan.  Having said that, this is an extremely old bag style and somewhat outside my range and I'm on the fence about it.  It's either authentic and 30+ years old, or it's fake.  So, with that level of doubt in my mind, and the fact that the seller has listed many, many fakes over the years, I personally wouldn't touch it.  Bratty is our resident authority on these older styles so wait and see if she chimes in.  Tread your own path.


Thanks!


----------



## nadare13

Hi Authenticators! I'm new here, so please do help me out...I appreciate all the comments and assistance! I'm looking to purchase this type of satchel bag from the Prada collection, therefore, I might post the same item from different seller again... just to forewarned. But here's the first one! Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada BN2541
Listing number: - 
Seller ID: @lovejudithtan
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/154456689@N02/with/24650554478/
Comments:
Seller claims it comes with authenticity card but no dustbag and the original receipt was misplaced. 











































Your responses are greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## nadare13

My apologies... the pictures are not appearing correctly. Merging from my previous thread... these are the pictures that are supposed to embedded. Thank you Authenticators!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mineG said:


> More photos


It's very, very, very fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopz said:


> Hi! I'd like to purchase this bag but i'm unsure about the authenticity due to the lettering on the logo looking a bit wonky to me. I would greatly appreciate your comments. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  Pre-Owned Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Tote 36cm
> Listing number: #RVSR68571001
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/ca/prada/ba...fiano-lux-galleria-shopping-tote-36cm-1738632


Photos are inadequate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nadare13 said:


> My apologies... the pictures are not appearing correctly. Merging from my previous thread... these are the pictures that are supposed to embedded. Thank you Authenticators!


Might be authentic, but need to see more and better shots of the lining.


----------



## tinavenegas

Item Name: Prada Saffron Lux
Seller Name: Sceptre & Sash
Link: sceptreandsash.com
Comments: Purchased this purse at a local boutique that resells purses for a discounted price. However after reviewing the authenticity card and the label inside I have some doubts about authenticity. Below are the pictures, thank you!


----------



## mineG

Hi,
Guys please help me check if this is fake or not. This will be my first prada bag Thanks so much

Item Name: Prada BN2541 Nero Tessuto
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: from a friend
Link: N/A
Comments: comes with cards and dustbag


Prada Psycho said:


> It's very, very, very fake.


ohhh!thanks so much for the reply,but would you mind telling which part should i check?


----------



## Pennycoco13

Hi,

Needed your expertise in authenticating this item. Thanks!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano BN2274
Listing number: 232560105315
Seller ID: reclutamientohotelchelsea6
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232560105315


----------



## nadare13

Prada Psycho said:


> Might be authentic, but need to see more and better shots of the lining.


Hi Prada Psycho! Thank you for replying! The seller has came back to me with additional lining pictures as well as the stitching around the bag. However, it seems like it doesn't come with the Interior Number Tag (small white tag inside the bag with the two or three digit number). Is this possible? Hopefully this can further confirm your assessment as to whether it's authentic or not... Appreciate for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Bratty1919

mineG said:


> Hi,
> Guys please help me check if this is fake or not. This will be my first prada bag Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2541 Nero Tessuto
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: from a friend
> Link: N/A
> Comments: comes with cards and dustbag
> 
> ohhh!thanks so much for the reply,but would you mind telling which part should i check?



You've already been told we don't post hints. And not to PM authenticators.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mineG said:


> Hi,
> Guys please help me check if this is fake or not. This will be my first prada bag Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2541 Nero Tessuto
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: from a friend
> Link: N/A
> Comments: comes with cards and dustbag
> 
> _*ohhh!thanks so much for the reply,but would you mind telling which part should i check?*_



I would mind.  A great deal, in fact. It's fake.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tinavenegas said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffron Lux
> Seller Name: Sceptre & Sash
> Link: sceptreandsash.com
> Comments: Purchased this purse at a local boutique that resells purses for a discounted price. However after reviewing the authenticity card and the label inside I have some doubts about authenticity. Below are the pictures, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884642
> View attachment 3884663
> View attachment 3884670
> View attachment 3884671
> View attachment 3884675
> View attachment 3884676
> View attachment 3884680
> View attachment 3884649
> View attachment 3884652
> View attachment 3884657


Need photos of the lining.  Good, clear close up photos.


----------



## sherryjean27

View attachment 3884917



View attachment 3884921





View attachment 3884917



View attachment 3884921






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello. Is this authentic bag?


----------



## nadare13

nadare13 said:


> My apologies... the pictures are not appearing correctly. Merging from my previous thread... these are the pictures that are supposed to embedded. Thank you Authenticators!



Apologize for the double post and the direct reply/PM, Authenticators... Will not do that again! The seller has came back to me with additional lining pictures as well as the stitching around the bag. However, it seems like it doesn't come with the Interior Number Tag (small white tag inside the bag with the two or three digit number). Hopefully this can further confirm your assessment as to whether it's authentic or not... Appreciate for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Yuii Dee

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag

Item name: Prada Wallet on Chain Saffiano metal (Inchiostro)
Item number: 8051760322873

SellerID: https://www.facebook.com/jeab.anyarat
Link: 

Many thanks
Yuii


----------



## Prada Psycho

nadare13 said:


> Apologize for the double post and the direct reply/PM, Authenticators... Will not do that again! The seller has came back to me with additional lining pictures as well as the stitching around the bag. However, it seems like it doesn't come with the Interior Number Tag (small white tag inside the bag with the two or three digit number). Hopefully this can further confirm your assessment as to whether it's authentic or not... Appreciate for taking the time to respond!


I just can't see the details I need in these photos.  Given the massive number of fakes of this model and using my "Would I buy this bag?" acid test, I'd say pass on this one. It's just too risky.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yuii Dee said:


> Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this bag
> 
> Item name: Prada Wallet on Chain Saffiano metal (Inchiostro)
> Item number: 8051760322873
> 
> SellerID: https://www.facebook.com/jeab.anyarat
> Link:
> 
> Many thanks
> Yuii




These are insanely difficult to authenticate via photos.  It's possible that this one is authentic, but just not worth the risk.  Buy one at a Prada boutique.  It will cost more, but you'll know it's real.


----------



## prigarcia

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag
Seller Name: Jasli
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Sold-Prada-double-bag-small-blackred-56f8998bfbf6f905b70156a0
Comments: This bag was listed on Poshmark and I ended up doing a PayPal transaction and purchasing it. I want to know if it is authentic because if it is not I will open a claim with PayPal. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## prigarcia

Some additional pictures....


----------



## prigarcia

few more.....


----------



## nadare13

Thanks Prada Psycho for the honest review! I will take heed of your advice!


----------



## poopz

Hello again! Could you ladies please let me know if this one is authentic? I’d really appreciate it! Thank you.
Item Name: *AUTH PRADA TOP HANDLE BN1801 BLACK SAFFIANO SHOULDER TOTE BAG GOLD HW ZIPPED*
Listing number: 172929802918
Seller ID: melouie328
Link:https://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PRADA-TO...-BAG-GOLD-HW-ZIPPED-/172929802918?_mwBanner=1
Comments: there are more photos in the item description.


----------



## JennyNLee

Hi, 
I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this wallet that I'm planning to buy.

Item name: *PRADA Saffiano Bifold Wallet Baltico*
Seller: fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-bifold-wallet-baltico-205213

I think it's much better for you guys to view the pictures on the website itself rather than having them copied and pasted here. 
I've seen these wallets with Prada Metal Lettering Logo, but this doesn't come with it. I just want to be sure of its authenticity before buying. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopz said:


> Hello again! Could you ladies please let me know if this one is authentic? I’d really appreciate it! Thank you.
> Item Name: *AUTH PRADA TOP HANDLE BN1801 BLACK SAFFIANO SHOULDER TOTE BAG GOLD HW ZIPPED*
> Listing number: 172929802918
> Seller ID: melouie328
> Link:https://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-PRADA-TO...-BAG-GOLD-HW-ZIPPED-/172929802918?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: there are more photos in the item description.


Looks OK.


----------



## Stereotypeq

Item name: Prada blue patent Saffiano Leather Satchel Bag

Listing number: 132403223166

Seller ID: NomisiaCat

Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132403223166

Don’t have a lot of time, hopefully it’s enough to tell but lemme know thoughts


----------



## schooner

Hi there
I was wondering about this Prada tote on Australian ebay. I thought that all Prada bags  are lined with the Prada name, but this has a plain lining.

Item Name: Black Prada Vitello Phoenix Tote Bag *Never Used*  RRP $1,200 AUD
Listing Number:112645016680
Seller ID nadiridg-0
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-Black-PRADA-Vitello-Phoenix-Tote-Bag-NEVER-USED-RRP-1-299-AUD/112645016680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
The photos are from the link.
Many thanks for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## schooner

It has been sold so I guess it was real


----------



## Prada Psycho

Stereotypeq said:


> Item name: Prada blue patent Saffiano Leather Satchel Bag
> 
> Listing number: 132403223166
> 
> Seller ID: NomisiaCat
> 
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132403223166
> 
> Don’t have a lot of time, hopefully it’s enough to tell but lemme know thoughts


Might be authentic. Pics leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Prada Psycho

schooner said:


> Hi there
> I was wondering about this Prada tote on Australian ebay. I thought that all Prada bags  are lined with the Prada name, but this has a plain lining.
> 
> Item Name: Black Prada Vitello Phoenix Tote Bag *Never Used*  RRP $1,200 AUD
> Listing Number:112645016680
> Seller ID nadiridg-0
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-Black-PRADA-Vitello-Phoenix-Tote-Bag-NEVER-USED-RRP-1-299-AUD/112645016680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> The photos are from the link.
> Many thanks for any assistance you can give me.





schooner said:


> It has been sold so I guess it was real


Doesn't mean it was real. All that means is someone bought it.  The photos are inadequate to authenticate the bag.


----------



## bearrepublic

Please help to try and authenticate this item, thank you for the help Authenticators! God bless you!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano Shopping Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA
Comments:
Seller stated item originally bought from Reebonz Singapore but no paper receipt given. Item seemed almost new or like new... thank you!


----------



## mshang81

Hi @missfiggy / Dearest Authenticators would you please help authenticate this Prada for me?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e110...w.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152750395420&sojTags=bu=bu

I bought it second hand from eBay seller she seemed legit with 100% 57 positive feedback and she claimed it to be her personal bag 


This bag has everything legit but no box / care cards.

The only thing worries me the small tags have only 1 digit number like 7 and E unlike the other ones I saw online that has 2-3 digits... does the digit on the white tags mean anything ? To me it’s just a production code perhaps?

It does have an original receipt from Prada in Shorthill Mall NJ tho, and the dust bag looks well printed and in good material.

Thank you for your help.

Michelle


----------



## mshang81

Sorry somehow the link didn’t work here’s some more pictures

Really appreciate the help thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	










 [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3890249[/ATTACH]


----------



## MichelleSch

Hey guys!

My BF's Mom gifted this bag to me. Can you please help me to authenticate it?

Item Name: Prada Milano DAL 1913
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA











































Thank you so much!

Love
Michelle


----------



## Prada Psycho

MichelleSch said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My BF's Mom gifted this bag to me. Can you please help me to authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Milano DAL 1913
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Love
> Michelle



Quite fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

bearrepublic said:


> Please help to try and authenticate this item, thank you for the help Authenticators! God bless you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano Shopping Bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> Comments:
> Seller stated item originally bought from Reebonz Singapore but no paper receipt given. Item seemed almost new or like new... thank you!


Need better photos of the lining.


----------



## MichelleSch

Prada Psycho said:


> Quite fake.



Thanks a lot! How do you see that? I would really like to learn how to face out fakes.


----------



## Bratty1919

MichelleSch said:


> Thanks a lot! How do you see that? I would really like to learn how to face out fakes.


 
We do not post hints.


----------



## mshang81

mshang81 said:


> Sorry somehow the link didn’t work here’s some more pictures
> 
> Really appreciate the help thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890253
> View attachment 3890254
> View attachment 3890255
> View attachment 3890256
> View attachment 3890257
> View attachment 3890258
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]3890249[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890250
> View attachment 3890259



Dear Michelle and all would someone please help Authenticate this Prada ? I really would appreciate your help thank you.

Xoxo

M


----------



## Prada Psycho

MichelleSch said:


> Thanks a lot! How do you see that? I would really like to learn how to face out fakes.


For starters, spend 20+ years buying and studying the most minute details in Prada bags.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mshang81 said:


> Dear Michelle and all would someone please help Authenticate this Prada ? I really would appreciate your help thank you.
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> M


Who is Michelle?  Prada has three authenticators here: me, MissFiggy and Bratty1919.

Also, if we don't have an opinion, we don't respond.  These bags are a dime a dozen, faked by the thousands and extremely difficult to authenticate via photos unless the photos are greatly detailed.


----------



## Emilymae

Hello.

Please can you help me authenticate this bag. I bought it if ebay quite a while ago for a bargain so I’m quite suspicious. Hope the pics are good enough.


----------



## Bratty1919

Emilymae said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please can you help me authenticate this bag. I bought it if ebay quite a while ago for a bargain so I’m quite suspicious. Hope the pics are good enough.



I'm leaning toward Blech


----------



## mshang81

Prada Psycho said:


> Who is Michelle?  Prada has three authenticators here: me, MissFiggy and Bratty1919.
> 
> Also, if we don't have an opinion, we don't respond.  These bags are a dime a dozen, faked by the thousands and extremely difficult to authenticate via photos unless the photos are greatly detailed.




Hi @Prada Psycho, @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 

I’m sorry Michelle was the next person replying to the chat after you apparently...

honestly I’m new at this forum and also never use forum chats before so I get confused between the sender and the responder name. [emoji1317]

Do you have any thoughts on the bag I purchased? 

If you need better pictures, can you give me advice on what pictures I should take to make it easier for you to judge ?

Wondering, is it possible that the white tags have only one digit number in it ? 

Thank you.


----------



## mshang81

Hi @Prada Psycho @missfiggy @Bratty1919 

Here I am attaching more close up picture of the bag I bought with the receipt. Will this help ? 

Thank you very much ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
full]3891228[/ATTACH]


----------



## jjspp

Hello 
I find some sellers who sell Prada bucket Nylon 2017 or 1BH038 in my country, and the seller take me only these photos.
Could you help me authenticate this bag please?
I would like to check before purchase. Thank you very much


----------



## Emilymae

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm leaning toward Blech


Thanks for your reply. What does blech mean?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Emilymae said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please can you help me authenticate this bag. I bought it if ebay quite a while ago for a bargain so I’m quite suspicious. Hope the pics are good enough.





Bratty1919 said:


> I'm leaning toward Blech





Emilymae said:


> Thanks for your reply. What does blech mean?




It's Bratty's way of saying "a very nasty fake" and she's 100000000000000000000% correct.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> It's Bratty's way of saying "a very nasty fake" and she's 100000000000000000000% correct.



LOL, yes.


----------



## Bratty1919

jjspp said:


> Hello
> I find some sellers who sell Prada bucket Nylon 2017 or 1BH038 in my country, and the seller take me only these photos.
> Could you help me authenticate this bag please?
> I would like to check before purchase. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 3891421
> View attachment 3891422
> View attachment 3891423
> View attachment 3891426
> View attachment 3891427
> View attachment 3891428
> View attachment 3891429
> View attachment 3891430



Please refer to Post 1, page 1 -- these are insufficient.


----------



## Eob

Prada Handbag 
Gaufre
Ebay item no. 322899386364
link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-HANDBAG-great-Christmas-Gift/322899386364?

I have quite a lot of experience with certain Prada collections, but the Gaufre bag is not one that I can be confident in sporting a fake. I would appreciate it if someone could give me an opinion as to whether this bag is genuine Prada?

Many thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Eob said:


> Prada Handbag
> Gaufre
> Ebay item no. 322899386364
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-HANDBAG-great-Christmas-Gift/322899386364?
> 
> I have quite a lot of experience with certain Prada collections, but the Gaufre bag is not one that I can be confident in sporting a fake. I would appreciate it if someone could give me an opinion as to whether this bag is genuine Prada?
> 
> Many thanks


There are quite a few detail shots I'd like to see, but at a glance, looks like it's authentic.


----------



## Eob

T


Prada Psycho said:


> There are quite a few detail shots I'd like to see, but at a glance, looks like it's authentic.



Thank you very much for the speedy response. I also felt there were some  details that were not visible in the auction photos. that I wondered about. I won't go into detail here so as not to give away specifics, but I had a few question marks in terms of what I look out for after many years of owning authentic Prada bags. But as I said, the Gaufre is not one that I previously purchased or had had a very close look at, so I greatly appreciate your help with this.


----------



## mshang81

mshang81 said:


> Hi @Prada Psycho @missfiggy @Bratty1919
> 
> Here I am attaching more close up picture of the bag I bought with the receipt. Will this help ?
> 
> Thank you very much !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891220
> View attachment 3891221
> View attachment 3891222
> View attachment 3891223
> View attachment 3891224
> View attachment 3891225
> View attachment 3891226
> View attachment 3891227
> View attachment 3891230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full]3891228[/ATTACH]



Hello Prada Psycho, 


I would really appreciate if you can help to authenticate this one for me too.. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## nadare13

Hi again Authenticators! I appreciate all the comments and assistance, thanks for the help!
Your responses are greatly appreciated, thank you!

Item Name: Prada Tote BR4001
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: ss123
Link: N/A
Comments: Seller mentioned she bought it from Italy few years ago but didnt keep receipt.


----------



## nadare13

Hi again Authenticators! Please help to verify its authenticity...
I appreciate all the comments and assistance, thanks for the help!
Your responses are greatly appreciated, thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Tote BR4001
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: ss123
Link: N/A
Comments: Seller mentioned she bought it from Italy few years ago but didnt keep receipt. 
- Additional images...


----------



## bree a lee a

Dear All, 
I just received a Prada bag that I bought online but I was surprise when it came the dust bag its not the Prada dust bag that I used to have and some logos are a bit off to me (in my amateur eyes lol). Could you please authenticate this bag for me. Prada 1BG253 Tessuto + Saffian Nero. So, if its fake , I can ask for a refund! Thank you and really appreciate your time for this! Cheers!


----------



## bree a lee a

More photoss are here...


----------



## Natasha210

Hi authenticaters
I have purchased my first prada wallet  through reebonz and would to get it authenticated 
Thank you


----------



## Natasha210

Here are additional photos 

Thank you!!


----------



## Jaycee550

Hi all,

I purchased this recently on fashionphile as a Christmas gift. I paid over $400 in import duties too so would just like to make sure this is the real deal.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Medium Double Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-medium-double-bag-nero-black-ciliegia-203123


----------



## Rohan

I purchased this recently from ebay, I assumed it will be real since it has certificate. It hasn't arrived yet but the listing has few pictures. Does this appear fake ? If it is fake, can you please let me know what makes it fake. I will post more pictures once I receive it.

*Designer: Prada Evening Bag - Original Dust Bag w/ Black Satin Pouch w/ Mirror.
Authenticity: Authenticity Certificate Card # B9978 
Color: Lilla - color in italian is Lilac
Materials: Raso Chic, Satin, Black Beads, Patent Leather Straps.
Lining: Black Satin
Origin: Made In Italy 
Closure: Zipper Top w/ a pouch inside.*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-New-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Bratty1919

Rohan said:


> I purchased this recently from ebay, I assumed it will be real since it has certificate. It hasn't arrived yet but the listing has few pictures. Does this appear fake ? If it is fake, can you please let me know what makes it fake. I will post more pictures once I receive it.
> 
> *Designer: Prada Evening Bag - Original Dust Bag w/ Black Satin Pouch w/ Mirror.
> Authenticity: Authenticity Certificate Card # B9978
> Color: Lilla - color in italian is Lilac
> Materials: Raso Chic, Satin, Black Beads, Patent Leather Straps.
> Lining: Black Satin
> Origin: Made In Italy
> Closure: Zipper Top w/ a pouch inside.*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-New-Black-Beaded-Satin-Lilla-Raso-Chic-Handbag-w-COA/122460101609?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Please feel free to post pictures once you receive it.


----------



## kasumi168

Hi all

I purchased this from Rakuten Japan and wanted to check if it was authentic please as i received it on Friday. Thanks for your help

Item Name: Black Nylon tote 1BG387
Seller ID: Brand Jayzu (Brand J’s)
Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/machidaweb/26704/


----------



## kasumi168

More pics


----------



## kasumi168

Last batch of photos . Sorry for the photos being out of order. The server rejected some as they were too big so I had to make them smaller in size. Thanks again


----------



## Bratty1919

kasumi168 said:


> Last batch of photos . Sorry for the photos being out of order. The server rejected some as they were too big so I had to make them smaller in size. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 3896859
> View attachment 3896861
> View attachment 3896862
> View attachment 3896864
> View attachment 3896865
> View attachment 3896867
> View attachment 3896869
> View attachment 3896871


This should be fine.


----------



## kasumi168

Bratty1919 said:


> This should be fine.


Thanks so much!!! Have a great weekend


----------



## rjc

Looking for info as to authenticity and style name/number. It's nylon and leather. Thanks so much.


----------



## Bratty1919

rjc said:


> Looking for info as to authenticity and style name/number. It's nylon and leather. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 3897087
> View attachment 3897088
> View attachment 3897089
> View attachment 3897090
> View attachment 3897091
> View attachment 3897092
> View attachment 3897093
> View attachment 3897094



This is 10+ years old, authentic -- appears to be in unusually good shape too


----------



## rjc

Bratty1919 said:


> This is 10+ years old, authentic -- appears to be in unusually good shape too


Thank you so much! I've had a heck of a time finding one like it. And yes - I purchased at auction and it looks like it's never been carried, stored in the dust bag with which it came!


----------



## Zumbananc

Dear Prada Authenticator, 
Please authenticate this Prada kiss lock coin purse which I picked up at a thrift store.  Hopefully, my first designer find.
Exterior:  Black nylon with red piping details and red triangular Prada Milano logo
interior: Black Prada lining with rectangular black Prada Milano logo  
In pretty bad shape, I am thinking about having it rehab at purse rehab Malibu for about $145 depending on authenticity.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zumbananc

Correction Prada kiss lock coin purse: Interior logo reads: Prada Made in Italy


----------



## Bratty1919

Zumbananc said:


> Dear Prada Authenticator,
> Please authenticate this Prada kiss lock coin purse which I picked up at a thrift store.  Hopefully, my first designer find.
> Exterior:  Black nylon with red piping details and red triangular Prada Milano logo
> interior: Black Prada lining with rectangular black Prada Milano logo
> In pretty bad shape, I am thinking about having it rehab at purse rehab Malibu for about $145 depending on authenticity.  Thank you in advance.


It's real


----------



## Zumbananc

Bratty1919 said:


> It's real


Thank you for the good news!


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this pair of prada men's sneakers? Would really appreciate if someone could advise me. Thanks!


----------



## Louisa Raquel

Hi! Please help me authentificate this bag i just bought!


----------



## Bratty1919

Jujube2017 said:


> Hi, can someone help to authenticate this pair of prada men's sneakers? Would really appreciate if someone could advise me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899082
> View attachment 3899083
> View attachment 3899085
> View attachment 3899086
> View attachment 3899088
> View attachment 3899089
> View attachment 3899082
> View attachment 3899083
> View attachment 3899085
> View attachment 3899086
> View attachment 3899088
> View attachment 3899089
> View attachment 3899091
> View attachment 3899096
> View attachment 3899103
> View attachment 3899109



Sorry this thread is for purses/wallets/backpacks.


----------



## intrigue

Please help authenticate. TIA!

ITEM NAME: Prada Wallet 1MH523
SELLER ID: amuze
COMMENTS: I purchased this through the amuze website as a gift for someone. Would like to verify authenticity.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Can you check out this bag and let me know it is authentic?   

Item Name: Auth PRADA Cervo Antik Satchel Tote Brown Deerskin Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 272971897271
Seller ID: pippiscloset
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Comments:  Is this really a Cervo Antik bag or a plain Cervo?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you check out this bag and let me know it is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Cervo Antik Satchel Tote Brown Deerskin Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 272971897271
> Seller ID: pippiscloset
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA-Cervo-Antik-Satchel-Tote-Brown-Deerskin-Shoulder-Bag/272971897271?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments:  Is this really a Cervo Antik bag or a plain Cervo?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please ask seller for better lining & logo pictures as per Post #1, Page 1!


----------



## GingerSnap878

Please help with Authentication. I have no knowledge of Prada but some one asked me to find out if it was authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

GingerSnap878 said:


> Please help with Authentication. I have no knowledge of Prada but some one asked me to find out if it was authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3904898
> View attachment 3904899
> View attachment 3904900
> View attachment 3904901
> View attachment 3904902
> View attachment 3904903
> View attachment 3904904


Fake all day. In the future, use the proper format per page one, post one for authentication requests.


----------



## CandyCoated

Is there a website where I can get my prada bags authenticated and will provide a letter to support the authentication?


----------



## CandyCoated

I am really concerned about this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## CandyCoated

Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you!


----------



## CandyCoated

Pictures continued...


----------



## CandyCoated

Last bag to be authenticated. I appreciate the help


----------



## CandyCoated

pictures continued...


----------



## missfiggy

Louisa Raquel said:


> Hi! Please help me authentificate this bag i just bought!



I'm convinced that this is fake.  sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

intrigue said:


> Please help authenticate. TIA!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Prada Wallet 1MH523
> SELLER ID: amuze
> COMMENTS: I purchased this through the amuze website as a gift for someone. Would like to verify authenticity.
> 
> View attachment 3899689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899691
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899695
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899696
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899699



Pretty sure that this is fake. Sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

CandyCoated said:


> I am really concerned about this bag. Please help me authenticate. Thank you!



Several HUGE inconsistencies in this one...not convinced that it is real.


----------



## intrigue

missfiggy said:


> Pretty sure that this is fake. Sorry.



Thank you


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Hi Ladies/ Authenticators, 

can i please ask you kindly to authenticate this Prada saffiano lux tote for me (first Prada bag) 
, hubby went and purchased this as a surprise birthday present for me, without letting me know to have it auth with your ladies before purchased  . so I would like to make sure. he's got a real deal 
thank you so much for your time!!! 
please let me know if you need more photos


----------



## bellaNlawrence

con't post #5482
can only upload 10 photos
one again thank you so much for your time


----------



## shusaptoe

Hi, help me authenticate please, thanks!!!

Item Name : BN2541
Listing Number : NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: -
Comments:
Seller unable to locate "made in italy tag"
No pixs of stitching lining 
Two white numeric tag exist


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellaNlawrence said:


> con't post #5482
> can only upload 10 photos
> one again thank you so much for your time
> View attachment 3906453
> View attachment 3906454
> View attachment 3906455
> View attachment 3906456
> 
> View attachment 3906457
> View attachment 3906458
> 
> View attachment 3906459


Looks like Hubby dodged a bullet. This looks authentic to me.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! Could I please get this bag authenticated?  I’ve purchased it, waiting for it to arrive. 

Item Name: Prada vitello danio double tote
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: seller is Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-small-double-tote-nero-black-cuoio-213587
Comments: once I receive this bag I would be happy to provide additional photos if needed. 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like Hubby dodged a bullet. This looks authentic to me.



I concur.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like Hubby dodged a bullet. This looks authentic to me.


Thank you sooooo much!! U made my day and I’ll let him know too


----------



## bellaNlawrence

missfiggy said:


> I concur.


Thank you


----------



## rebootit

Hi,

I just found this forum while trying to figure out if a Prada bag is fake or not before I buy.  Sorry for the English.
I am trying to find out if this Prada WOC is authentic or not  and these are pics that someone else posted of their WOC that they received from the same company that I will buy from.

Item Name: Prada WOC (1BP290)
Link: http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn...8ssssssqw-072124&sid=SVqKcjVWMeFNe0fZqkEQ3Q==

The price is basically 50% retail and the seller says it is new, but I have doubts (due to the price!!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rebootit

http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=8&dirId=8040204&docId=286547743&qb=MWJwMjkw&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0&pid=TB5QOlpySo0ssu9Q2j8ssssssqw-072124&sid=SVqKcjVWMeFNe0fZqkEQ3Q==
Another link which is basically the same but has 2 more pics.  The comment says that it is real, but I also have doubts with the commenter.

Also, the box seems weird to me.


----------



## Stereotypeq

Already purchased - you *Already reviewed original posting *
Item name: Prada blue patent Saffiano Leather Satchel Bag
Listing number: 132422045571
Seller ID: NomisiaCat
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SPECIAL-PRICE-Prada-Blue-Patent-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/132422045571?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=hLedQGXAWe2GtukdpvyoSiGLJl0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

and said "Might be authentic. Pics leave a lot to be desired."

I have bag now - clear photos here so I can have a clear mind...

Appreciated.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1TbkptNvriC_o9-my9XjQe7wVgCyXVHDN?usp=sharing


----------



## Prada Psycho

Stereotypeq said:


> Already purchased - you *Already reviewed original posting *
> Item name: Prada blue patent Saffiano Leather Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 132422045571
> Seller ID: NomisiaCat
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SPECIAL-PRICE-Prada-Blue-Patent-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/132422045571?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=hLedQGXAWe2GtukdpvyoSiGLJl0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> and said "Might be authentic. Pics leave a lot to be desired."
> 
> I have bag now - clear photos here so I can have a clear mind...
> 
> Appreciated.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1TbkptNvriC_o9-my9XjQe7wVgCyXVHDN?usp=sharing




Looks authentic, but I'd like *MissFiggy & Bratty1919* to eyeball your photos and get their thoughts.  They'll know why.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but I'd like *MissFiggy & Bratty1919* to eyeball your photos and get their thoughts.  They'll know why.



I'm not a Saffiano person -- sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but I'd like *MissFiggy & Bratty1919* to eyeball your photos and get their thoughts. * They'll know why*.



I think it's authentic. pm????


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I think it's authentic. pm????


Sure


----------



## Stereotypeq

This is way more dramatic than the average authentication...! 

Feeling good vibes from the thoughts so far. hopefully that stays the case...


----------



## missfiggy

rebootit said:


> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=8&dirId=8040204&docId=286547743&qb=MWJwMjkw&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0&pid=TB5QOlpySo0ssu9Q2j8ssssssqw-072124&sid=SVqKcjVWMeFNe0fZqkEQ3Q==
> Another link which is basically the same but has 2 more pics.  The comment says that it is real, but I also have doubts with the commenter.
> 
> Also, the box seems weird to me.



I'd like to see the descriptor on the box and the product card in a full frontal photo, rather than the slightly above angle which has been used.  Just for interest's sake.  The wallet might be the real deal but if I could see those pictures, that might clinch it.


----------



## rebootit

missfiggy said:


> I'd like to see the descriptor on the box and the product card in a full frontal photo, rather than the slightly above angle which has been used.  Just for interest's sake.  The wallet might be the real deal but if I could see those pictures, that might clinch it.



Sorry I haven't actually bought it (yet) so I'm not sure.. those are the only actual pics I have found online from someone who has actually bought from that seller.  However, the seller says they sell direct so all their products are authentic and new.  

The thing that worries me is that this WOC is only being sold for $615 instead of the $1,130 I see on the actual Prada site.

Also, this Korean seller also has it in red, which I don't see as a color offered on the Prada site.  Can there be colors that are not available on the official site?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

rebootit said:


> Sorry I haven't actually bought it (yet) so I'm not sure.. those are the only actual pics I have found online from someone who has actually bought from that seller.  However, the seller says they sell direct so all their products are authentic and new.
> 
> The thing that worries me is that this WOC is only being sold for $615 instead of the $1,130 I see on the actual Prada site.
> 
> Also, this Korean seller also has it in red, which I don't see as a color offered on the Prada site.  *Can there be colors that are not available on the official site*?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Absolutely - sometimes specific colors, and specific styles, are limited to specific regions.  I often use Rakuten to find styles specific to Asia. I also am concerned that this is being offered as new and authentic and yet is so inexpensive. I sense a bait and switch here so I would not buy from this seller.


----------



## rebootit

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely - sometimes specific colors, and specific styles, are limited to specific regions.  I often use Rakuten to find styles specific to Asia. I also am concerned that this is being offered as new and authentic and yet is so inexpensive. I sense a bait and switch here so I would not buy from this seller.


Thank you so much for your help.  I think I will probably just buy from the boutique for peace of mind.


----------



## Zumbananc

Dear Wonderful Authenticators,

Please authenticate....
Item name:  Prada Vela Crossbody (lilac color)
Seller No:  None, my personal collection

I picked this up while thrifting but didn't realize zipper teeth were missing. Would like to send out and have fixed if authenticate.

Thank you in advance.
Nancy


----------



## Zumbananc

Dear Authenticatos,

Item: Prada Vela crossbody

Oops....I forgot to include photo with number tag behind Prada Made in Italy metal plate.

Thanks again.  Nancy


----------



## yeti15

Hello! Pls help me if this Prada is authentic
Item name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Lux handbag
Link: https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/clo/d/brand-new-prada-galleria/6428224439.html


----------



## yeti15

Hello,
 Please help me authenticate this Prada handbag before I buy it from amuze.com
Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double-zip tote bag- Cornflower Blue
Seller: www.amuze.com
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/saffiano-lux-double-zip-tote-bag#.WjgHxHNOm7M

Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

yeti15 said:


> Hello! Pls help me if this Prada is authentic
> Item name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Lux handbag
> Link: https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/clo/d/brand-new-prada-galleria/6428224439.html
> 
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910634
> View attachment 3910635
> View attachment 3910636
> View attachment 3910637
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910634
> View attachment 3910635


Absolutely must have the appropriate lining photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yeti15 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate this Prada handbag before I buy it from amuze.com
> Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double-zip tote bag- Cornflower Blue
> Seller: www.amuze.com
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/saffiano-lux-double-zip-tote-bag#.WjgHxHNOm7M
> 
> Thanks


You have to sign up for access to this site, which I won't do.  I'm fairly certain this is a drop-ship outfit, meaning all they sell are fakes.


----------



## missfiggy

yeti15 said:


> Hello! Pls help me if this Prada is authentic
> Item name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Lux handbag
> Link: https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/clo/d/brand-new-prada-galleria/6428224439.html
> 
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910634
> View attachment 3910635
> View attachment 3910636
> View attachment 3910637
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910633
> View attachment 3910634
> View attachment 3910635



Photos of the lining and also a full frontal of the logo plate.  The photo of the logo supplied is taken from a slightly above angle and doesn't show what I need to see.


----------



## yeti15

missfiggy said:


> Photos of the lining and also a full frontal of the logo plate.  The photo of the logo supplied is taken from a slightly above angle and doesn't show what I need to see.


The seller sent me more photos


----------



## yeti15

missfiggy said:


> Photos of the lining and also a full frontal of the logo plate.  The photo of the logo supplied is taken from a slightly above angle and doesn't show what I need to see.


----------



## yeti15

Prada Psycho said:


> You have to sign up for access to this site, which I won't do.  I'm fairly certain this is a drop-ship outfit, meaning all they sell are fakes.


Thank you! Good think I asked first!


----------



## missfiggy

yeti15 said:


> View attachment 3911208
> View attachment 3911209
> View attachment 3911210
> View attachment 3911211



I meant the logo plate on the outside of the bag.


----------



## yeti15

missfiggy said:


> I meant the logo plate on the outside of the bag.


Here are the pics


----------



## Prada Psycho

yeti15 said:


> View attachment 3911208
> View attachment 3911209
> View attachment 3911210
> View attachment 3911211


 Need to see photos of the lining without using a flash and a detailed close up of a section of the lining (no flash).


----------



## Nasty

can you please help me authenticate the miu miu bag? if you do not mind, I'll upload the photo.


----------



## missfiggy

Nasty said:


> can you please help me authenticate the miu miu bag? if you do not mind, I'll upload the photo.



We only do Prada here, there is a separate miu miu forum here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-miu-miu.907200/ .  You'll need to read carefully all their rules in the first post of their Authenticate This thread, and you will need to post many, many more photos than just this one.


----------



## Nasty

[QUOTE = "missfiggy, post: 31906586, участник: 147680"] Мы здесь только Prada, здесь есть отдельный форум miu miu:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-miu-miu. 907200 / . Вам нужно будет внимательно прочитать все свои правила в первом посте их аутентификации. Этот поток, и вам нужно будет опубликовать много и много фотографий, чем только этот. [/ QUOTE]


missfiggy said:


> We only do Prada here, there is a separate miu miu forum here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-miu-miu.907200/ .  You'll need to read carefully all their rules in the first post of their Authenticate This thread, and you will need to post many, many more photos than just this one.


I know! this forum does not work very long. no one answers, so I'm here!


----------



## yeti15

missfiggy said:


> I meant the logo plate on the outside of the bag.


Hi! Are the close up logo plate photos ok?


----------



## tndus12

Hi I everyone,
I recently bought this on gilt. After hearing all of these negative reviews regarding gilt I wanted to make sure my purchase is authentic

Item Name: money clip wallet
ting number:
Seller ID: gilt
Link:https://www.gilt.com/brand/prada/pr...438_1204075096&size_id=1&origin=order_history
Comments:


View attachment 3913839
View attachment 3913842


----------



## poopsie

Nasty said:


> [QUOTE = "missfiggy, post: 31906586, участник: 147680"] Мы здесь только Prada, здесь есть отдельный форум miu miu:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-miu-miu. 907200 / . Вам нужно будет внимательно прочитать все свои правила в первом посте их аутентификации. Этот поток, и вам нужно будет опубликовать много и много фотографий, чем только этот. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> I know! this forum does not work very long. no one answers, so I'm here!



Miu Miu has been very quiet the past few years. You can always use a service like Authenticate4U. They do Miu Miu.
http://www.authenticate4u.com/Home.html
Or try their Facebook page
Good luck


----------



## hellojin

Item Name:
*PRADA Saffiano Mini Galleria Double Zip Tote Nero Black*

Listing number: #213817
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-mini-galleria-double-zip-tote-nero-black-213817


this will be my first one , and the size is just perfect for me. please help me authenticate this. thankyou


----------



## poopsie

Happy Christmas @Prada Psycho @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 !
This is my Xmas present to me, so hopefully I did ok 
Many thanks

*Title: Authentic PRADA 2way Hand Bag Purse TESSUTO VELLUTO NERO B1856S Italy RK12812*
*Listing #263343377685*
*Seller: brand_jfa*
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> Happy Christmas @Prada Psycho @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 !
> This is my Xmas present to me, so hopefully I did ok
> Many thanks
> 
> *Title: Authentic PRADA 2way Hand Bag Purse TESSUTO VELLUTO NERO B1856S Italy RK12812*
> *Listing #263343377685*
> *Seller: brand_jfa*
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-2way-Hand-Bag-Purse-TESSUTO-VELLUTO-NERO-B1856S-Italy-RK12812/263343377685?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*



Looks good to me...very pretty.  Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## missfiggy

​

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL TPFers.  Hope you receive all you wish for now and in 2018.​




​


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me...very pretty.  Merry Christmas to you.


Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

poopsie said:


> Happy Christmas @Prada Psycho @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 !
> This is my Xmas present to me, so hopefully I did ok
> Many thanks
> 
> *Title: Authentic PRADA 2way Hand Bag Purse TESSUTO VELLUTO NERO B1856S Italy RK12812*
> *Listing #263343377685*
> *Seller: brand_jfa*
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-2way-Hand-Bag-Purse-TESSUTO-VELLUTO-NERO-B1856S-Italy-RK12812/263343377685?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*



Merry Christmas Poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

Bratty1919 said:


> Merry Christmas Poopsie!



..................and a Happy little old New Year!


----------



## princessa25252525

Hello everyone, new here. May I ask for help in authenticating this Prada Bag? Thank you!


----------



## vivsing

Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating this Prada bag? Thank you! Appreciate it.


----------



## Zjulz

Hello, I just recently purchased my first PRADA from EBay and have some doubts about the authenticity of my bag. I love it and hope I am just being silly. Will you please take a look at it and put my mind at ease. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Zjulz

Hello,
It's me again here are additional photos. Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

vivsing said:


> Hello. May I ask for your help in authenticating this Prada bag? Thank you! Appreciate it.



Please add more pictures per Post 1, Page 1.


----------



## vivsing

.Hi, It's me again. Here are some more pictures for your reference. Thanks much!


----------



## Bratty1919

vivsing said:


> .Hi, It's me again. Here are some more pictures for your reference. Thanks much!



I used to have this exact model in another color. Very sturdy and well made. Congrats!


----------



## vivsing

Bratty1919 said:


> I used to have this exact model in another color. Very sturdy and well made. Congrats!


Thanks so much! Really really appreciate it!


----------



## Zjulz

Please accept my apologies, I did not follow proper instructions with my previous request so I am making a second attempt. 

Item Name: PRADA twin pocket tote black with gold hardware satchel glacé calf leather. 
Listing Number:N/A
Seller ID: EBay
Link: N/A
Comment: I recently purchased this beautiful bag and would appreciate it if you can give me your expert opinion regarding its authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this nylon pochette? I bought it about a year ago in a local thrift shop and shot these photos. Any info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!

Edited to add measurements. Approx. 9.75"w x 4.75"h x 2.75"d. Strap drops 6" to rings.


----------



## Bratty1919

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this nylon pochette? I bought it about a year ago in a local thrift shop and shot these photos. Any info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!
> 
> Edited to add measurements. Approx. 9.75"w x 4.75"h x 2.75"d. Strap drops 6" to rings.



Better picture of strap hardware & a shot of the underside of the zipper please?


----------



## JOODLZ

Bratty1919 here are the additional pics...


----------



## Bratty1919

JOODLZ said:


> Bratty1919 here are the additional pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918660
> View attachment 3918661
> View attachment 3918662
> View attachment 3918663



I don't think this is real.


----------



## JOODLZ

Bratty1919 said:


> I don't think this is real.


Oh boo hoo...at least I only paid $4.99 for it  Thanks for your time & efforts on my behalf...Happy New Year!


----------



## princessa25252525

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I recently got it from a local online seller.No details were given as to the name of the design.  Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

princessa25252525 said:


> View attachment 3919662
> View attachment 3919663
> View attachment 3919664
> View attachment 3919665
> View attachment 3919666
> View attachment 3919667
> View attachment 3919668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I recently got it from a local online seller.No details were given as to the name of the design.  Thank you.



Post additional req pictures from Page 1, Post 1. And stop spamming, please!


----------



## libra9

Hello!

Please help confirm authenticity of this Vintage Prada bag 

Item Name: Prada Double-Buckle Black Nylon Backpack 
Seller: Antique store

Kindly let me know if I need to send more pics and info. Would really appreciate any feedback. 
Big thanks!

Have a great New Year!


----------



## blairbryson

Hello,
Can you help confirm authenticity of these two Prada bags.

Bag#1:
Item - AUTHENTIC BEAUTIFUL//PRADA//SAFFIANO CUIR BLACK handbag
Listing # - 322968078158
Seller -  chrischelle.rocks99039
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...078158?hash=item4b3265c74e:g:00AAAOSwTEJaRwUo

Bag #2:
Item - Sample*Parada*Saffiano*Cuir*Medium*Double*Bag*$2980
Listing # - 302583759976
Seller -  requiemmcdaniel4061-0
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sample-Par...759976?hash=item467365c468:g:TVkAAOSwh1paR1jJ

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bratty1919

libra9 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help confirm authenticity of this Vintage Prada bag
> 
> Item Name: Prada Double-Buckle Black Nylon Backpack
> Seller: Antique store
> 
> Kindly let me know if I need to send more pics and info. Would really appreciate any feedback.
> Big thanks!
> 
> Have a great New Year!



These pictures are insufficient.


----------



## libra9

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures are insufficient.


Okay. Thanks for the reply. I will go back to the store and take more pics of the bag and post it soon  many thanks!


----------



## inna pietkova

Hello!

Please help confirm authenticity Prada bag 
Item Name: Prada BR4099 Hobo Bag
Seller: Леся kapika555
Link-https://klubok.com/item-prada-bolshaya-kozhanaya-sumka-original-13961413


----------



## missfiggy

inna pietkova said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help confirm authenticity Prada bag
> Item Name: Prada BR4099 Hobo Bag
> Seller: Леся kapika555
> Link-https://klubok.com/item-prada-bolshaya-kozhanaya-sumka-original-13961413



It's very, very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

blairbryson said:


> Hello,
> Can you help confirm authenticity of these two Prada bags.
> 
> Bag#1:
> Item - AUTHENTIC BEAUTIFUL//PRADA//SAFFIANO CUIR BLACK handbag
> Listing # - 322968078158
> Seller -  chrischelle.rocks99039
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...078158?hash=item4b3265c74e:g:00AAAOSwTEJaRwUo
> 
> Bag #2:
> Item - Sample*Parada*Saffiano*Cuir*Medium*Double*Bag*$2980
> Listing # - 302583759976
> Seller -  requiemmcdaniel4061-0
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sample-Par...759976?hash=item467365c468:g:TVkAAOSwh1paR1jJ
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Both listings are enough to raise my suspicions.  Using the "would I buy this one" test, the answer is "Absolutely not".  I wouldn't touch either of these bags with a bargepole.


----------



## missfiggy

Zjulz said:


> Please accept my apologies, I did not follow proper instructions with my previous request so I am making a second attempt.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA twin pocket tote black with gold hardware satchel glacé calf leather.
> Listing Number:N/A
> Seller ID: EBay
> Link: N/A
> Comment: I recently purchased this beautiful bag and would appreciate it if you can give me your expert opinion regarding its authenticity. Thank you.



That final photo MUST be clear.  It's way too fuzzy to see necessary detail.  At this stage I'm leaning towards authentic, but still need to see that zipper photo clearly.


----------



## missfiggy

princessa25252525 said:


> View attachment 3919662
> View attachment 3919663
> View attachment 3919664
> View attachment 3919665
> View attachment 3919666
> View attachment 3919667
> View attachment 3919668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? I recently got it from a local online seller.No details were given as to the name of the design.  Thank you.



Please take a moment to read post #1 of the thread, as you are requested to do.  Unless you provide the correct photos we cannot assist.


----------



## inna pietkova

missfiggy said:


> It's very, very fake.


thank you very much and happy new year!


----------



## Looweez

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


PRADA or not??????????
Happy New Year everyone. Please can you help me. I bought this bag in my local charity/thrift shop and wondered if it was genuine. Fingers crossed it is. Some aspects make me think it is and others not. Would love your thoughts on my purchase.


----------



## inna pietkova

Hello!
Please help confirm authenticity Prada bag 
Item Name: Prada  Hobo Bag
Seller: ol.ga
Link- https://shafa.ua/women/aksessuary/s...33289-boltshaya-kozhanaya-sumka-prada-orignal
Thank you very much


----------



## Zumbananc

Looks like I may have been skipped, please authenticate..
Prada Vela bag Crossbody
Seller:  my personal collection to keep
I would like to get zipper fixed if authenticate because it's approx $100 to replace zipper.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Looweez said:


> PRADA or not??????????
> Happy New Year everyone. Please can you help me. I bought this bag in my local charity/thrift shop and wondered if it was genuine. Fingers crossed it is. Some aspects make me think it is and others not. Would love your thoughts on my purchase.
> View attachment 3921347
> View attachment 3921348
> View attachment 3921349
> View attachment 3921350


Total fake.


----------



## kur0shiro

Hi! Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!

*Item Name:* Prada sling bag
*Link: *Being sold by a contact
*Comments: *Was looking at this bag an acquaintance is selling for a very good price but I'm not so sure as it doesn't come with a care card or even a dustbag... Not very familiar with Prada's nylon bags as the only one I own is leather


----------



## inna pietkova

inna pietkova said:


> Hello!
> Please help confirm authenticity Prada bag
> Item Name: Prada  Hobo Bag
> Seller: ol.ga
> Link- https://shafa.ua/women/aksessuary/s...33289-boltshaya-kozhanaya-sumka-prada-orignal
> Thank you very much


 picture 2, with the number 29 not from this bag, thank you


----------



## GlamourLove

Hi there, any help authenticating this Prada Paradigme bag purchased from Reebonz would be very much appreciated 

Item: Prada Paradigme bag in Saffiano and calf city leather 
Seller: Reebonz (brand new)

Thank-you!


----------



## missfiggy

Looweez said:


> PRADA or not??????????
> Happy New Year everyone. Please can you help me. I bought this bag in my local charity/thrift shop and wondered if it was genuine. Fingers crossed it is. Some aspects make me think it is and others not. Would love your thoughts on my purchase.
> View attachment 3921347
> View attachment 3921348
> View attachment 3921349
> View attachment 3921350




I don't think this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

inna pietkova said:


> Hello!
> Please help confirm authenticity Prada bag
> Item Name: Prada  Hobo Bag
> Seller: ol.ga
> Link- https://shafa.ua/women/aksessuary/s...33289-boltshaya-kozhanaya-sumka-prada-orignal
> Thank you very much




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Zumbananc said:


> Looks like I may have been skipped, please authenticate..
> Prada Vela bag Crossbody
> Seller:  my personal collection to keep
> I would like to get zipper fixed if authenticate because it's approx $100 to replace zipper.  Thank you in advance.



You weren't skipped - we have a specialist who does these older styles and she's not around at the moment.


----------



## missfiggy

kur0shiro said:


> Hi! Any help authenticating would be much appreciated!
> 
> *Item Name:* Prada sling bag
> *Link: *Being sold by a contact
> *Comments: *Was looking at this bag an acquaintance is selling for a very good price but I'm not so sure as it doesn't come with a care card or even a dustbag... Not very familiar with Prada's nylon bags as the only one I own is leather



This one actually looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

GlamourLove said:


> Hi there, any help authenticating this Prada Paradigme bag purchased from Reebonz would be very much appreciated
> 
> Item: Prada Paradigme bag in Saffiano and calf city leather
> Seller: Reebonz (brand new)
> 
> Thank-you!
> 
> View attachment 3922072
> 
> View attachment 3922074
> 
> View attachment 3922073
> 
> View attachment 3922075
> 
> View attachment 3922081
> 
> View attachment 3922076
> 
> View attachment 3922078
> 
> View attachment 3922086



Looks authentic.


----------



## kur0shiro

missfiggy said:


> This one actually looks authentic.



Aaah thank you so much!!! I'll go for it then! 

Edit: ack, same friend is offering more bags ahahaha do you think this is authentic as well?

*Item: *Prada single clip messenger bag
Being sold by same acquaintance as earlier post.


----------



## Zumbananc

missfiggy said:


> You weren't skipped - we have a specialist who does these older styles and she's not around at the moment.


I knew there was a good reason because I can tell that the authenticators are very deligent in their responses. I guess I'm just anxious. Thank you so much for letting me know.    Have a great day!


----------



## Bratty1919

kur0shiro said:


> Aaah thank you so much!!! I'll go for it then!
> 
> Edit: ack, same friend is offering more bags ahahaha do you think this is authentic as well?
> 
> *Item: *Prada single clip messenger bag
> Being sold by same acquaintance as earlier post.



I'd like to see better interior photos please?


----------



## GlamourLove

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you for your response


----------



## kur0shiro

Bratty1919 said:


> I'd like to see better interior photos please?


 Hello! I have attached a photo


----------



## inna pietkova

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## AlexandriaReene

Help me identify this!

Item Name:  Prada Khaki Nylon Plastic Chain
Listing number:152833948110
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...948110?hash=item23959cf9ce:g:T1MAAOSwnw9Z8VsJ


----------



## Bratty1919

kur0shiro said:


> Hello! I have attached a photo



This isn't clear enough. And also would like zipper close-ups (top & undersides, please.


----------



## Bratty1919

AlexandriaReene said:


> Help me identify this!
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Khaki Nylon Plastic Chain
> Listing number:152833948110
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...948110?hash=item23959cf9ce:g:T1MAAOSwnw9Z8VsJ



This is interesting -- I've never seen a fake of this exact style, yet I'm not 100% convinced it's real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Zumbananc said:


> I knew there was a good reason because I can tell that the authenticators are very deligent in their responses. I guess I'm just anxious. Thank you so much for letting me know.    Have a great day!



I'm here  What post number?


----------



## Zumbananc

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm here  What post number?


Post #5556 thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

Zumbananc said:


> Looks like I may have been skipped, please authenticate..
> Prada Vela bag Crossbody
> Seller:  my personal collection to keep
> I would like to get zipper fixed if authenticate because it's approx $100 to replace zipper.  Thank you in advance.



Probably fine.


----------



## Zumbananc

Bratty1919 said:


> Probably fine.


Thank you!


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Item name: prada tessuto fiocco 
Item number: n/a
Link: n/a
Seller: jhingmarisboutique of instagram 
Comment: can somebody please help me authenticate this item thank you.


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Additional pictures
Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sweetiehunnybee said:


> Additional pictures
> Thank you


Looks OK.


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK.


Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> This is interesting -- I've never seen a fake of this exact style, yet I'm not 100% convinced it's real.



SNAP!!!!! EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS - but I wasn't confident enough to comment.  Your valuable insight has reassured me.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> SNAP!!!!! EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS - but I wasn't confident enough to comment.  Your valuable insight has reassured me.



You're funny


----------



## vintage_eve

Hello, I'm wondering whether anyone can please provide me with some advice regarding a Prada bag I've purchased from a market. It seems to be quite vintage (maybe 90s?) and well loved but I'm unsure as to whether it is authentic. If anyone can help with any info it would be much appreciated! 

See pics via link below but let me know if more are required. Thanks in advance.
http://s241.photobucket.com/user/missamy20/library/Prada bag?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Bratty1919

vintage_eve said:


> Hello, I'm wondering whether anyone can please provide me with some advice regarding a Prada bag I've purchased from a market. It seems to be quite vintage (maybe 90s?) and well loved but I'm unsure as to whether it is authentic. If anyone can help with any info it would be much appreciated!
> 
> See pics via link below but let me know if more are required. Thanks in advance.
> http://s241.photobucket.com/user/missamy20/library/Prada bag?sort=3&page=1



Need better lining pictures (with & without flash)


----------



## booarirazmad

Hello,
Can you please help me with this bag? My friend bought it from someone, not online and now she  thinks it’s a fake. Please help!


----------



## booarirazmad

Here are more pictures! Thank you so much!


----------



## georgie68

Item Name: Prada Tessuto and Leather Black Bag
Listing number: 192382315861
Seller ID: carlalanzarotti
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Tessuto-and-Leather-Black-Bag-/192382315861
Comments: Sorry if this is one is obvious one way or the other. Mum bought this online but got concerned when she noticed that the front plate seemed crooked. Tried some Googling but we are way out of our depth trying to figure out if this bag is authentic or not so your help is very appreciated! Thanks!

Pictures: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/georgie068/library/Prada Bag


----------



## vintage_eve

Bratty1919 said:


> Need better lining pictures (with & without flash)



Apologies, more pics have been added (hooefully they are sufficient). Thank you!


----------



## Rachel24

Hi everyone, 

Hopefully this is the right place to post this. 

I bought a Prada bag from EBay UK. Seller said that it was genuine but when it arrived it looked to me like a fake, I sent photos to ****************** who confirmed it was a fake. Hassle with seller to return but she’s now relisted it claiming again that it’s genuine and eBay don’t seem to care.

Here is the listing, please avoid! 

Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Leather Bag - Cameo Beige
Item no: 162843511385
Seller name: HJE2802
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162843511385


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rachel24 said:


> View attachment 3930439
> View attachment 3930440
> View attachment 3930441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to post this.
> 
> I bought a Prada bag from EBay UK. Seller said that it was genuine but when it arrived it looked to me like a fake, I sent photos to ****************** who confirmed it was a fake. Hassle with seller to return but she’s now relisted it claiming again that it’s genuine and eBay don’t seem to care.
> 
> Here is the listing, please avoid!
> 
> Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Leather Bag - Cameo Beige
> Item no: 162843511385
> Seller name: HJE2802
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162843511385


It most certainly is fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

Rachel24 said:


> View attachment 3930439
> View attachment 3930440
> View attachment 3930441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hopefully this is the right place to post this.
> 
> I bought a Prada bag from EBay UK. Seller said that it was genuine but when it arrived it looked to me like a fake, I sent photos to ****************** who confirmed it was a fake. Hassle with seller to return but she’s now relisted it claiming again that it’s genuine and eBay don’t seem to care.
> 
> Here is the listing, please avoid!
> 
> Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano Leather Bag - Cameo Beige
> Item no: 162843511385
> Seller name: HJE2802
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162843511385



If it's any comfort, the listing has been removed.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> If it's any comfort, the listing has been removed.



We aim to please.  It truly was a stinker.


----------



## missfiggy

booarirazmad said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me with this bag? My friend bought it from someone, not online and now she  thinks it’s a fake. Please help!



The bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

georgie68 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto and Leather Black Bag
> Listing number: 192382315861
> Seller ID: carlalanzarotti
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Tessuto-and-Leather-Black-Bag-/192382315861
> Comments: Sorry if this is one is obvious one way or the other. Mum bought this online but got concerned when she noticed that the front plate seemed crooked. Tried some Googling but we are way out of our depth trying to figure out if this bag is authentic or not so your help is very appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Pictures: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/georgie068/library/Prada Bag



It looks authentic to me.


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

https://www.ebay.com/itm/312041801687

Item name: Prada Beige Tan Canvas Leather Satchel Doctor Bag Handbag 
Listing number: 312041801687
Seller: linda*s***stuff

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

EyeEyeLuLu said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/312041801687
> 
> Item name: Prada Beige Tan Canvas Leather Satchel Doctor Bag Handbag
> Listing number: 312041801687
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!



It's real, if in very poor shape. Linda's will block you if you purchase & have to return for any reason, IIRC.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> It's real, if in very poor shape. Linda's will block you if you purchase & have to return for any reason, IIRC.



Linda's used to be such a good site but since ownership changed about 8 years ago it has been absolute shyte.  They sell old, shabby, and often fake, crap now.  I haven't shopped there for years because of it.


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Bratty1919 said:


> It's real, if in very poor shape. Linda's will block you if you purchase & have to return for any reason, IIRC.


Thanks! 

I am tempted to rehab this bag if I can get the price low enough....


----------



## runningdawn

Hi.  I purchased this bag from a vintage store.  It did not come with the shoulder strap or dust bag.  From the research I've done on line, I believe this is a Prada Bl0727 Vitello Shine Bag (Argilla).  Honestly, I don't know much about the Prada brand.  Any help you can provide will be much appreciated.  Thank You!


----------



## runningdawn

Sorry about that last post.  Some of my photos were duplicated.......actually quadruplicated.


----------



## runningdawn

Here is the lining


----------



## pradalove29

Hi, I just purchased this from Yoogi's closet, this is my very first designer bag purchase so I'm excited and anxious. Please help authenticate this. Thanks a lot!

ETA: Please let me know if you need more pictures. thanks!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double Zip tote bag
Listing number: 182326
Seller ID: yoogi's closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...-medium-double-zip-tote-bag-bn2274-94080.html


----------



## pradalove29

more pictures..


----------



## vintage_eve

vintage_eve said:


> Apologies, more pics have been added (hooefully they are sufficient). Thank you!





Bratty1919 said:


> Need better lining pictures (with & without flash)



Sorry I just realised I didn't include the link when I replied! Anyway hopefully these pictures help but let me know if there is any more needed. Thanks again!
http://s241.photobucket.com/user/missamy20/library/Prada bag?sort=3&page=1


----------



## loogirl

I went through all the links for the authenticate this threads, but couldn't find the new one. 

Someone I know claims this is real, but her story doesn't add up, as I know this bag was super rare.


----------



## Bratty1919

vintage_eve said:


> Sorry I just realised I didn't include the link when I replied! Anyway hopefully these pictures help but let me know if there is any more needed. Thanks again!
> http://s241.photobucket.com/user/missamy20/library/Prada bag?sort=3&page=1



Pretty sure this is real -- probably late 80's.


----------



## runningdawn

Hello again.  Here are some more pictures of the vitello shine that I purchased from a local vintage shop.  Hopefully, these are a bit more clear than the other.........unfortunately, my photography skills are pretty poor.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

runningdawn said:


> Hi.  I purchased this bag from a vintage store.  It did not come with the shoulder strap or dust bag.  From the research I've done on line, I believe this is a Prada Bl0727 Vitello Shine Bag (Argilla).  Honestly, I don't know much about the Prada brand.  Any help you can provide will be much appreciated.  Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931999
> View attachment 3931998
> View attachment 3931998
> View attachment 3931999
> View attachment 3931998
> View attachment 3931999
> View attachment 3931998
> View attachment 3931999




It's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

pradalove29 said:


> more pictures..



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> *Pretty sure this is real -- probably late 80's.*





vintage_eve said:


> Sorry I just realised I didn't include the link when I replied! Anyway hopefully these pictures help but let me know if there is any more needed. Thanks again!
> http://s241.photobucket.com/user/missamy20/library/Prada bag?sort=3&page=1



I concur.


----------



## missfiggy

Your photos are not the best but it looks a helluva lot like a fake to me.


----------



## pradalove29

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thanksss!!!


----------



## runningdawn

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic.


So Happy.  Thank You so much missfiggy!    Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tansita C.

hi, please help me authenticate this prada. the seller told me that it was authentic, but some how i don't think so. because the brand stamp was different compare to the one i got from the prada store

thank you for every opinion.


----------



## Tansita C.

.and here is the lining. I can't find where the serial number is, and this bag came without a dust bag nor authenthic card.
thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Tansita C. said:


> hi, please help me authenticate this prada. the seller told me that it was authentic, but some how i don't think so. because the brand stamp was different compare to the one i got from the prada store
> 
> thank you for every opinion.
> View attachment 3935032
> 
> View attachment 3935035
> 
> View attachment 3935036
> 
> View attachment 3935037
> View attachment 3935038
> View attachment 3935039
> View attachment 3935040
> View attachment 3935041


This is *Bratty1919*'s domain, but this looks like a vintage Prada to me.   *Bratty?*


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> This is *Bratty1919*'s domain, but this looks like a vintage Prada to me.   *Bratty?*



This may well be real -- vintage Prada had different logos, at times.


----------



## Tansita C.

Prada Psycho said:


> This is *Bratty1919*'s domain, but this looks like a vintage Prada to me.   *Bratty?*


thank you


----------



## Tansita C.

Bratty1919 said:


> This may well be real -- vintage Prada had different logos, at times.


thanks a lot Bratty.


----------



## tomcg

Hello,

Could someone help me with this bag please?

Thanks so much.

Item Name: Genuine Prada Bag
Listing number: 273026105986
Seller ID: rubyblue10090
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...3f919fc282:g:IhEAAOSwCtJaXGzQ&redirect=mobile


----------



## Siddy77

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Beige Pebbled Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag, MRSP +1000$
Listing number: 302603846119
Seller ID: dadacloset
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vite...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Have paid for the bag, but would really appreciate someone taking a look re authenticity. Thanks much in advance  Ive added some extra photos that the seller sent to show the general wear/tear.


----------



## Bratty1919

Siddy77 said:


> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Beige Pebbled Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag, MRSP +1000$
> Listing number: 302603846119
> Seller ID: dadacloset
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Vitello-Daino-Beige-Pebbled-Leather-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-MRSP-1000/302603846119?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Have paid for the bag, but would really appreciate someone taking a look re authenticity. Thanks much in advance  Ive added some extra photos that the seller sent to show the general wear/tear.



Will be happy to authenticate once you've recieved the bag.


----------



## tomcg

Hello,

Just wondering if someone could please help me with this bag. I’d highly appreciate any information. 

Thanks again!



tomcg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me with this bag please?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Prada Bag
> Listing number: 273026105986
> Seller ID: rubyblue10090
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...3f919fc282:g:IhEAAOSwCtJaXGzQ&redirect=mobile


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi! Prada virgin here, but love the soft pink and the different materials.
Could someone take a look?
THANK YOUUUU


----------



## Bratty1919

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi! Prada virgin here, but love the soft pink and the different materials.
> Could someone take a look?
> THANK YOUUUU



Photos are woefully insufficient. See Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Bratty1919

tomcg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me with this bag please?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Prada Bag
> Listing number: 273026105986
> Seller ID: rubyblue10090
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...3f919fc282:g:IhEAAOSwCtJaXGzQ&redirect=mobile



These are commonly faked but this MIGHT be real.


----------



## tomcg

Bratty1919 said:


> These are commonly faked but this MIGHT be real.



Thanks Bratty1919, the seller is saying it’s authentic so I’m happy with both of your opinions.

Thanks again


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi. Was wondering if you could help me authenticate this before i hit buy. Thanks in advance. 
https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-1518284946.htm


----------



## missfiggy

jennie_iva said:


> Hi. Was wondering if you could help me authenticate this before i hit buy. Thanks in advance.
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-1518284946.htm



From the limited number of photos, I'm pretty sure this is authentic.

I'm coming to NZ in March and looking forward to it immensely. Only going as far north as Wellington though.


----------



## missfiggy

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi! Prada virgin here, but love the soft pink and the different materials.
> Could someone take a look?
> THANK YOUUUU



Needs MUCH BETTER photos of the lining please.


----------



## jennie_iva

missfiggy said:


> From the limited number of photos, I'm pretty sure this is authentic.
> 
> I'm coming to NZ in March and looking forward to it immensely. Only going as far north as Wellington though.



Thanks, missfiggy. Oh you would love the South Island and Wellington. Shame, I’m based in Auckland. Would have loved to meet you. Have fun in NZ.


----------



## Airhysken

Hi authenticators, please please authenticate if this bag is real or not. This is my first time to purchase from this site - TRENDLEE. Thank you so much! 
Item Name:
*Galleria Crossbody Bag Saffiano Leather Small*
Listing number: 26619/01
Seller ID: Trendlee
Link:https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...ossbody-bag-saffiano-leather-small75692837268


----------



## Bodegavendetta

Hello all, I just bought this men’s Tessuto Prada wallet from therealreal recently, which I know has had some problems with authentification before. Anyway I have some concerns: the  “Milano” lettering is noticeably uneven, the “Prada” lettering on the button hardware seems off, and one of the button closure pieces seems dull. Never owned a Prada wallet before so I don’t know how the nylon and leather should look/feel either, so any help is greatly appreciated! Hope it’s not fake because I do like it otherwise!


----------



## Bratty1919

Bodegavendetta said:


> Hello all, I just bought this men’s Tessuto Prada wallet from therealreal recently, which I know has had some problems with authentification before. Anyway I have some concerns: the  “Milano” lettering is noticeably uneven, the “Prada” lettering on the button hardware seems off, and one of the button closure pieces seems dull. Never owned a Prada wallet before so I don’t know how the nylon and leather should look/feel either, so any help is greatly appreciated! Hope it’s not fake because I do like it otherwise!



Please do not post authenticity "hints".


----------



## Bodegavendetta

Sorry! I was not aware of that rule. I am trying to edit my post but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Rachel24

missfiggy said:


> We aim to please.  It truly was a stinker.



Thanks so much all! 
& Thanks for your help in taking down the listing! the amount of fakes that eBay let slip through the net is horrendous!


----------



## Mirameerz

Item Name: Prada Saffiano medium 
Listing number:173120517743
Seller ID:
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173120517743

Hi ladies I’m new to the designer life and I want this bag but it seems too good to be true. Please any advice if it’s authentic !! 



Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## missfiggy

*^^^^^^^*
*PPPUUULLLEEEEEEEEEEEEZ!*
You are *NOT SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING* buying this?????  I truly hope not.
A 0 feedback newbie listing a fake is probably the oldest ebay scam, and this one is fake.  Oh boy, is it fake.  I suggest that it's listing life won't be long after today too.
But well done for asking first.  Plenty of others would have been seduced by the ridiculous price (waaaay overpriced for a 10c fake by the way), and been suckered.
Keep those ??? coming.


----------



## missfiggy

Bodegavendetta said:


> Hello all, I just bought this men’s Tessuto Prada wallet from therealreal recently, which I know has had some problems with authentification before. Anyway I have some concerns: the  “Milano” lettering is noticeably uneven, the “Prada” lettering on the button hardware seems off, and one of the button closure pieces seems dull. Never owned a Prada wallet before so I don’t know how the nylon and leather should look/feel either, so any help is greatly appreciated! Hope it’s not fake because I do like it otherwise!



Sorry - these small items are literally impossible to authenticate just from photos.  The fakes are so many and so good that the only way to be sure is to purchase direct from Prada.


----------



## missfiggy

Airhysken said:


> Hi authenticators, please please authenticate if this bag is real or not. This is my first time to purchase from this site - TRENDLEE. Thank you so much!
> Item Name:
> *Galleria Crossbody Bag Saffiano Leather Small*
> Listing number: 26619/01
> Seller ID: Trendlee
> Link:https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...ossbody-bag-saffiano-leather-small75692837268



The bag in the photos might be authentic, but the superfakes of this style are so good that it is impossible for me to be sure just from these few photos.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy (and mrfiggy) are travelling again.  Will drop in if and when I have internet access.  4 weeks away from civilization, beside a beautiful beach, enjoying a break from being retired....sheesh...life is difficult.  Then home for 1 week.  Then catching up with friends from San Diego on a cruise to New Zealand for March.


----------



## Mirameerz

Lol thank you so much I’m so relieved. Ok so I found this one with seller feedback what do you think and also sorry ahead of time if this is also obviously fake I really can’t tell! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273036965473


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mirameerz said:


> Lol thank you so much I’m so relieved. Ok so I found this one with seller feedback what do you think and also sorry ahead of time if this is also obviously fake I really can’t tell!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273036965473


Inadequate photos.


----------



## heymickey

Would really appreciate your help on here!
Can you please authenticate this
PRADA Vela Sport Sling Bag (given as gift)
It is made of Nylon and Saffiano Leather. Zipper is IPI. 
It is indeed a lovely bag! And also, does anyone here also have this kind of bag?
What's the exact name of this bag? TIA!


----------



## Mirameerz

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos.


----------



## runningdawn

missfiggy said:


> missfiggy (and mrfiggy) are travelling again.  Will drop in if and when I have internet access.  4 weeks away from civilization, beside a beautiful beach, enjoying a break from being retired....sheesh...life is difficult.  Then home for 1 week.  Then catching up with friends from San Diego on a cruise to New Zealand for March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946607


Beautiful photo  Enjoy your vacay.........I'm soooo Jealous!


----------



## Miinii02

Prada scamosciato double 2016have anybody seen this bag? Can't find any info about it


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello, could you please authenticate this Prada bag, seams to be a vintage bag. Never seen a Prada like this before. Camel leather with 3 pieces of real fur (mink)
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Houdhoud said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Prada bag, seams to be a vintage bag. Never seen a Prada like this before. Camel leather with 3 pieces of real fur (mink)
> Thank you in advance.


O...M...G....  This one HAS to go into the Hall of Fame Fakes.  It doesn't even remotely resemble anything Prada ever made and Geez Louise, is it tacky!


----------



## Houdhoud

Prada Psycho said:


> O...M...G....  This one HAS to go into the Hall of Fame Fakes.  It doesn't even remotely resemble anything Prada ever made and Geez Louise, is it tacky!


Hahaa I know I've never seen that either, but I always wonder why making a fake of an "unknown" model? Or maybe trying to pass it of as a very original vintage one.


----------



## Miinii02

Prada scamosciato double 2016have anybody seen this bag? Can't find any info about it


----------



## Alugard

Could anyone pls authenticate my Prada bn1802 I purchased from pawnshop?  I wonder about logo plague, authentic card with shop stamp are strange for me compare to my authentic cameo color. This bag has no "made in" tag inside too. Thank you very much.


----------



## Alugard

I try to upload more of pictures


----------



## missfiggy

heymickey said:


> Would really appreciate your help on here!
> Can you please authenticate this
> PRADA Vela Sport Sling Bag (given as gift)
> It is made of Nylon and Saffiano Leather. Zipper is IPI.
> It is indeed a lovely bag! And also, does anyone here also have this kind of bag?
> What's the exact name of this bag? TIA!
> View attachment 3947770
> 
> View attachment 3947767
> View attachment 3947771
> View attachment 3947772
> View attachment 3947773
> View attachment 3947774
> View attachment 3947775
> View attachment 3947776
> View attachment 3947777
> View attachment 3947778



Thinking that this looks authentic, but wait and see if Bratty chimes in. She's our resident vintage girl.


----------



## missfiggy

Houdhoud said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Prada bag, seams to be a vintage bag. Never seen a Prada like this before. Camel leather with 3 pieces of real fur (mink)
> Thank you in advance.



HOLEY SHEET!!!!!!!! So, SO glad I didn't miss this one. Laughing my sox off atm. What a STINKER!!


----------



## missfiggy

Alugard said:


> I try to upload more of pictures



I'm thinking authentic here too.  It's a 2010 so older style, but earlier than the first superfakes of this style. Thorts PP???


----------



## Alugard

missfiggy said:


> I'm thinking authentic here too.  It's a 2010 so older style, but earlier than the first superfakes of this style. Thorts PP???


As I concern about this bag are interrior logo and card. I've been studied around for this style pictures I notice my bag has"Prada made in italy" instead "Prada milano" as interrior logo and the card looks fake with stamp. Maybe any of you might see this style once it launched in 2010.


----------



## heymickey

missfiggy said:


> Thinking that this looks authentic, but wait and see if Bratty chimes in. She's our resident vintage girl.



Thanksss missfiggy! Will wait Bratty's opinion here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm thinking authentic here too.  It's a 2010 so older style, but earlier than the first superfakes of this style. Thorts PP???





Alugard said:


> As I concern about this bag are interrior logo and card. I've been studied around for this style pictures I notice my bag has"Prada made in italy" instead "Prada milano" as interrior logo and the card looks fake with stamp. Maybe any of you might see this style once it launched in 2010.


I think this one is authentic, too.  The "Prada Milano" is only a change that was made in recent years.  The fact that you found one that WAS made in Italy is a prize in itself. Also, this style (in various iterations) has been around for much longer that 2010.  It has been a staple in Prada's collections for ages. The one you have will likely be MUCH better made than the saffiano totes of recent years.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alugard said:


> Could anyone pls authenticate my Prada bn1802 I purchased from pawnshop?  I wonder about logo plague, authentic card with shop stamp are strange for me compare to my authentic cameo color. _*This bag has no "made in" tag inside too. *_Thank you very much.



 It's right here:


----------



## Bratty1919

heymickey said:


> Thanksss missfiggy! Will wait Bratty's opinion here.



Looks ok to me, too


----------



## Alugard

Prada Psycho said:


> It's right here:
> 
> View attachment 3950216


Oh! Ok. It weird for me when I check with my Prada in Cameo color the interrior logo is different. Well, I understand now. Thankkkkkkkk you so much for helping


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alugard said:


> Oh! Ok. It weird for me when I check with my Prada in Cameo color the interrior logo is different. Well, I understand now. Thankkkkkkkk you so much for helping


This is why authentication is best left to the professionals.


----------



## LVie

Item Name: vintage prada backpack
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA
Comments: Seller said that there's no lining bec it's vintage. Dont know if it's true. About to buy this from an instagram online seller.


----------



## LVie

LVie said:


> Item Name: vintage prada backpack
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> Comments: Seller said that there's no lining bec it's vintage. Dont know if it's true. About to buy this from an instagram online seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950991
> View attachment 3950992
> View attachment 3950993
> View attachment 3950994
> View attachment 3950995



TIA for your help in authenticating this baby.


----------



## Bratty1919

LVie said:


> Item Name: vintage prada backpack
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> Comments: Seller said that there's no lining bec it's vintage. Dont know if it's true. About to buy this from an instagram online seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950991
> View attachment 3950992
> View attachment 3950993
> View attachment 3950994
> View attachment 3950995



Pictures aren't detailed enough.


----------



## LVie

Bratty1919 said:


> Pictures aren't detailed enough.


Thanks for the feedback.will try to get more pictures. I was asking the seller for the up close photos, she said yes but it will take her time bec she's not home yet.
Though I want to know if what she said about the lining was true. And is the indention in R only began in the recent issues?or the very start of the prada's making? 
Thanks.


----------



## Bkzara

Will you please help me authenticate this bag. These are all the photos I could have


----------



## heymickey

heymickey said:


> Thanksss missfiggy! Will wait Bratty's opinion here.





Bratty1919 said:


> Looks ok to me, too



Thanks Bratty1919 for confirming! I'm just a little confused because I've seen the same model of the bag with few differences. This Green PRADA is like what I also have. Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/prada-nylon-double-pocket-shoulder-bag-green-22108974/


But this one has a slight difference when it comes to stitches bec. its all black, and mine has white but fine stitches
and it also has this added hardware on its side. Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/582832...arch_query=prada nylon bag&ref=sr_gallery-1-5



Could it be a variation only on the design or maybe the one I have is the first released of this model and it got redesigned later on? Hmmm. What are your thoughts? Again, thank you Bratty1919 and missfiggy!


----------



## Mirameerz

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




Could someone authenticate this ?? Seems legit ? 
Item Namerada galleria Saffiano 
Listing number:
Seller ID:********* 
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282782241036


----------



## Bratty1919

Mirameerz said:


> Could someone authenticate this ?? Seems legit ?
> Item Namerada galleria Saffiano
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:*********
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282782241036



I'm not a Saffiano expert, BUT these photos are godawful!


----------



## Mirameerz

Lol like fake ??


----------



## Bratty1919

Mirameerz said:


> Lol like fake ??



As in, woefully insufficient.


----------



## missfiggy

Mirameerz said:


> Could someone authenticate this ?? Seems legit ?
> Item Namerada galleria Saffiano
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:*********
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282782241036



Do a search for this seller. There should be plenty of info on the site. This seller is NOTORIOUS for selling fake Prada.


----------



## Mirameerz

missfiggy said:


> Do a search for this seller. There should be plenty of info on the site. This seller is NOTORIOUS for selling fake Prada.




Wow good to know thank you guys I’m so clueless about this. UPDATE THO I got the bag FROM Prada store bc I can’t deal with the stresses of eBay


----------



## LVie

LVie said:


> Thanks for the feedback.will try to get more pictures. I was asking the seller for the up close photos, she said yes but it will take her time bec she's not home yet.
> Though I want to know if what she said about the lining was true. And is the indention in R only began in the recent issues?or the very start of the prada's making?
> Thanks.


these are the new ones provided to me.hope these can help. 
TIA


----------



## Bratty1919

LVie said:


> these are the new ones provided to me.hope these can help.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954457
> View attachment 3954459
> View attachment 3954460



Interior pictures?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Do a search for this seller. There should be plenty of info on the site. This seller is NOTORIOUS for selling fake Prada.


I can't believe that crook is still selling on eBay.  I just popped over there. Tons of crappy fakes.


----------



## Sarahtee

Hi authenticators, got this laptop bag from a local seller. Just wanted to get some assurance that the item is legit. Thank you v much and have a great weekend!

Item Name: V361S tessuto safi
Listing number: 152690051
Seller ID: sales_soldes
Linkrada Document Bag for S$200 https://sg.carousell.com/p/152690051
Comments:


----------



## CL&CHANEL

could one of the experts here please look at this EBay auction?

Name: 100% Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Tote Bag Leather Double Zip Size Large 
Item no: 253380257167
Seller: Racheldean 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253380257167

Thank you xx


----------



## Bratty1919

Sarahtee said:


> Hi authenticators, got this laptop bag from a local seller. Just wanted to get some assurance that the item is legit. Thank you v much and have a great weekend!
> 
> Item Name: V361S tessuto safi
> Listing number: 152690051
> Seller ID: sales_soldes
> Linkrada Document Bag for S$200 https://sg.carousell.com/p/152690051
> Comments:



Looks good!


----------



## missfiggy

CL&CHANEL said:


> could one of the experts here please look at this EBay auction?
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Tote Bag Leather Double Zip Size Large
> Item no: 253380257167
> Seller: Racheldean
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253380257167
> 
> Thank you xx



Seller says they have paid for an authentication. Ask to see it. I'd be interested to know who authenticated it, as I'm not convinced it's authentic. There are a couple of oddities in the photos.


----------



## Sarahtee

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks good!



Thank u so much Bratty. Have a nice day


----------



## CL&CHANEL

missfiggy said:


> Seller says they have paid for an authentication. Ask to see it. I'd be interested to know who authenticated it, as I'm not convinced it's authentic. There are a couple of oddities in the photos.




Thank you for your reply. I messaged the seller and they said that they had it authenticated by a company called ******************. They were happy to send over the email from the company to confirm this so I sent my address and am awaiting the reply.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CL&CHANEL said:


> Thank you for your reply. I messaged the seller and they said that they had it authenticated by a company called ******************. They were happy to send over the email from the company to confirm this so I sent my address and am awaiting the reply.





CL&CHANEL said:


> could one of the experts here please look at this EBay auction?
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic Prada Black Saffiano Lux Tote Bag Leather Double Zip Size Large
> Item no: 253380257167
> Seller: Racheldean
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253380257167
> 
> Thank you xx





missfiggy said:


> Seller says they have paid for an authentication. Ask to see it. I'd be interested to know who authenticated it, as I'm not convinced it's authentic. There are a couple of oddities in the photos.


Ridiculously fishy looking to me also.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CL&CHANEL said:


> Thank you for your reply. I messaged the seller and they said that they had it authenticated by a company called ******************. They were happy to send over the email from the company to confirm this so I sent my address and am awaiting the reply.


The name of the company being auto-edited to asterisks speaks volumes.  Type the company name, but put a space between each letter so we can see who it is.


----------



## CL&CHANEL

A u t h e n t i c a t e f i r s t 

The seller forwarded me the email from them confirming authenticity but it was done using only photos and I’d rather it was done in person.

I emailed the seller back saying that I’d submitted the bag here and that it had raised questions so she has removed the listing until it can be authenticated in person. 

Thanks so much for your advice on this! It would have been my first Prada purchase Xx


----------



## Prada Psycho

CL&CHANEL said:


> A u t h e n t i c a t e f i r s t
> 
> The seller forwarded me the email from them confirming authenticity but it was done using only photos and I’d rather it was done in person.
> 
> I emailed the seller back saying that I’d submitted the bag here and that it had raised questions so she has removed the listing until it can be authenticated in person.
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice on this! It would have been my first Prada purchase Xx


Glad you posted that company name.  I had a hunch it was them.  They have a miserable track record for authentications.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Glad you posted that company name.  I had a hunch it was them.  They have a miserable track record for authentications.



I second this!


----------



## Mh530

Hi there! I'm new to the forum so I apologize if I have posted this in the wrong place. 
Anyway, I bought a prada bag from a resale store for $5 a few weeks ago. And I'm wondering if it's authentic or not. If you need more pictures please let me know.


----------



## an.clark

Hi, I would be glad if someone authenticate these bags   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-1BA2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Wome...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Bratty1919

Mh530 said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the forum so I apologize if I have posted this in the wrong place.
> Anyway, I bought a prada bag from a resale store for $5 a few weeks ago. And I'm wondering if it's authentic or onot. If you need more pictures please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 3960168
> View attachment 3960169
> View attachment 3960170
> View attachment 3960171



Grossly fake.


----------



## Mh530

Bratty1919 said:


> Grossly fake.


For future reference, how can you tell when a purse is fake or not? Thank-you!


----------



## Bratty1919

an.clark said:


> Hi, I would be glad if someone authenticate these bags   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-1BA27-F0DMH-Galleria-Saffiano-Lux-Leather-Double-Zipper-Bag-Navy-Blue-P/112499652373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Womens-Saffiano-Lux-Executive-Tote-Bag-BLACK-1BA274-F0002-4896/112790152980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649




Use format from Post #1, Page 1.


----------



## Bratty1919

Mh530 said:


> For future reference, how can you tell when a purse is fake or not? Thank-you!



Lots of practice.


----------



## missfiggy

CL&CHANEL said:


> Thank you for your reply. I messaged the seller and they said that they had it authenticated by a company called ******************. They were happy to send over the email from the company to confirm this so I sent my address and am awaiting the reply.



Hmmm...you'll notice that the authentication company's name is all ****. That's because it is a u t h e n t i c a t e f i r s t and they are NOTORIOUS for getting these wrong.  There's lots about them on this site. Their name is *** because they made threats to take some sort of legal action if we bad mouthed them here. So we can't print their name. I stand by my suspicions.


----------



## missfiggy

an.clark said:


> Hi, I would be glad if someone authenticate these bags   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-1BA27-F0DMH-Galleria-Saffiano-Lux-Leather-Double-Zipper-Bag-Navy-Blue-P/112499652373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Womens-Saffiano-Lux-Executive-Tote-Bag-BLACK-1BA274-F0002-4896/112790152980?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Read post #1 and supply the necessary photos. Photos in the listing are insufficient.


----------



## missfiggy

CL&CHANEL said:


> A u t h e n t i c a t e f i r s t
> 
> The seller forwarded me the email from them confirming authenticity but it was done using only photos and I’d rather it was done in person.
> 
> I emailed the seller back saying that I’d submitted the bag here and that it had raised questions so she has removed the listing until it can be authenticated in person.
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice on this! It would have been my first Prada purchase Xx



Sensible and honest seller.


----------



## Marinesp

Hi! 
Can you please help me authenticate this?
Thank you for your help! This would be my first Prada bag!

Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Double Zip Executive Tote Handbag Bluette USED - 94216
Listing number: 142685625330
Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01* 
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-PRADA-...625330?hash=item2138b9dbf2:g:6qgAAOSwpw1afm9p
Comments: I've asked for additional pictures (interior label)


----------



## Prada Psycho

Marinesp said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Thank you for your help! This would be my first Prada bag!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Double Zip Executive Tote Handbag Bluette USED - 94216
> Listing number: 142685625330
> Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01*
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-PRADA-...625330?hash=item2138b9dbf2:g:6qgAAOSwpw1afm9p
> Comments: I've asked for additional pictures (interior label)


I'd like to see better photos of the lining, but so far it's looking promising.


----------



## Marinesp

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see better photos of the lining, but so far it's looking promising.


Thank you! 
I'll post the pictures as soon as I get them


----------



## eunort

Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this oldie... 
thanks in advance!!


----------



## rumdrop

Hello,
I am in love with this 'almost?' vintage Prada bag in vernice leather, and while everything looks promising, the one and only thing that bothered me was that there were no marking on the back of the zipper. I checked the sides, the back everywhere on the zipper, but just blank gold zipper. 







Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## rumdrop

2nd set of photos. Thank you so much in advance, super-ladies!!


----------



## Stronkk

Hihi, 

Would like to check for authenticity of this prada saffiano wallet!

Thanks in advance


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello ladies
I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


----------



## Bratty1919

eunort said:


> Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this oldie...
> thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 3964424
> View attachment 3964425
> View attachment 3964426
> View attachment 3964427
> View attachment 3964428
> View attachment 3964429
> View attachment 3964435
> View attachment 3964437



Would like better logo & zipper pictures, but it looks good so far.


----------



## Bratty1919

rumdrop said:


> 2nd set of photos. Thank you so much in advance, super-ladies!!
> View attachment 3964528
> View attachment 3964529
> View attachment 3964530
> View attachment 3964531
> View attachment 3964532
> View attachment 3964533



These pictures are terribly out of focus & not enlargable enough.


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello ladies
I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


----------



## eunort

Bratty1919 said:


> Would like better logo & zipper pictures, but it looks good so far.



Sure...
Thanks!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

IrishCleo said:


> Hello ladies
> I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

eunort said:


> Sure...
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 3964733
> View attachment 3964734
> View attachment 3964735
> View attachment 3964736


This looks fake to me.  _*Bratty1919*_?


----------



## Prada Psycho

*SUNDAY MORNING SERMON!  THOSE WHO DO NOT USE THE AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORMAT FOUND ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE PROMPTLY IGNORED.*


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks fake to me.  _*Bratty1919*_?



Message me?


----------



## Bratty1919

eunort said:


> Sure...
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 3964733
> View attachment 3964734
> View attachment 3964735
> View attachment 3964736



Inconclusive, sorry.


----------



## rumdrop

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures are terribly out of focus & not enlargable enough.


hi bratty, 
maybe it was the tumbnails!! ill repost with better pics! thank you!


----------



## rumdrop

rumdrop said:


> hi bratty,
> maybe it was the tumbnails!! ill repost with better pics! thank you!


bratty,
i think if you click on the thumbnails it becomes more clear and also larger, but should I still repost pics (pics not as thumbnails)? i dont mind eithet but wanted to seek what the preference would be for you and for other ladies! 
thank you


----------



## rumdrop

hello!
i'm reposting the pictures! i hope they are now bigger and clearer!! 
the bag feel right, and i love it, but it is missing the zipper logo. this is a vintage (or almost vintage?) bag, so if you could kindly advise, i'd really appreciate it! 
thank you so very much!


----------



## Bratty1919

rumdrop said:


> hello!
> i'm reposting the pictures! i hope they are now bigger and clearer!!
> the bag feel right, and i love it, but it is missing the zipper logo. this is a vintage (or almost vintage?) bag, so if you could kindly advise, i'd really appreciate it!
> thank you so very much!



Better. I'm not an expert on this style so I'll let others check this out


----------



## vivsing

Hi ladies! I need help authenticating this Prada. My guess is it isnt authentic? I need your opinion. Many thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

vivsing said:


> Hi ladies! I need help authenticating this Prada. My guess is it isnt authentic? I need your opinion. Many thanks!



Can you add more pictures in good light (without flash)?


----------



## IrishCleo

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.


Thank you so much


----------



## ellen aly

Item Name: PRADA PURSE TESSUTO SAFFIANO BLEU BR4997 BLUE SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: 112776004670
Seller ID: dinacsr
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-PURS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

can someone please help me out here? is this authentic? Tia


----------



## rumdrop

Bratty1919 said:


> Better. I'm not an expert on this style so I'll let others check this out



Thank you Bratty!
Any ladies able to help me out, please?
 Thanks so very much!


----------



## travelluver

Hi Ladies,
It’s been ages since I’ve been active here - what can I say - life has interfered with my lovely bag obsession.  I have two I would appreciate assistance on -  I’m not familar with Prada wallets and am not sure if they contain the white code tag like bags do - I will post separately - many TIA 
Ebay Item # - 401487632859
Seller - ribinaz
Item - Prada Beige Saffiano Vernice Crystal Studded Flap Wallet Cammeo
As an aside, does anyone have first hand use knowledge of how these wallets function as small clutches?


----------



## travelluver

Sorry - I omitted link for above - apologies! 
Https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Beige-Saffiano-Vernice-Crystal-Studded-Flap-Wallet


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Sorry - I omitted link for above - apologies!
> Https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Beige-Saffiano-Vernice-Crystal-Studded-Flap-Wallet


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Beig...llet-Cammeo-/401487632859?hash=item5d7a8719db

If it's this one in the link I posted, I'm thinking it's authentic.  Usually too hard to say on small leather goods, but this one looks OK to me.


----------



## Marinesp

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see better photos of the lining, but so far it's looking promising.


Here's the picture the seller sent me. 
I purchased the bag hoping it's authentic. If you need additional pictures, I can send them once the bag is delivered.
TIA


----------



## Jamie1986

Pls help me authenticate this. Thank u


----------



## Jamie1986

8ku %.

Item Namerada saffiano cuir briefcase bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: bagstorage
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-vitello-lux-flap-bag-147169741/
Commentsls help me authenticate this.. thanks for big help


----------



## Bratty1919

Jamie1986 said:


> 8ku %.
> 
> Item Namerada saffiano cuir briefcase bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: bagstorage
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-vitello-lux-flap-bag-147169741/
> Commentsls help me authenticate this.. thanks for big help



The pictures in this listing are pretty useless.


----------



## Jamie1986

Bratty1919 said:


> The pictures in this listing are pretty useless.



hi, what do you mean, is it fake?


----------



## Bratty1919

Jamie1986 said:


> hi, what do you mean, is it fake?


No idea. The photos are too poor to be sure.


----------



## alovinghubby

missfiggy said:


> Do a search for this seller. There should be plenty of info on the site. This seller is NOTORIOUS for selling ,fake Prada.



Hello ladies, just wanted to chime in on two things:

1. thank you for all the amazing info, as a first time buyer of this stuff for the wifey, I was clueless, but you guys saved me from getting a superfake.

2. The seller is now also fulfilling items for Shop.com, Pricefalls.com and jet.com (in Jet's case, Jet is the seller of record).

Sad part is i had to read through so many threads to find if they were authentic (guess not), wonder why we don't list them by name in a thread as sellers to avoid (they also sell direct on their website). I returned the order. Better to get wifey a genuine item from Saks or Nordstrom late, than to give a fake on valentines day. Pray the wifey doesn't think i slacked!


----------



## vivsing

Hello ladies. I need your help authenticating this Prada bag.


----------



## Bratty1919

alovinghubby said:


> Hello ladies,
> *Sad part is i had to read through so many threads to find if they were authentic (guess not), wonder why we don't list them by name in a thread as sellers to avoid (they also sell direct on their website).* I returned the order. Better to get wifey a genuine item from Saks or Nordstrom late, than to give a fake on valentines day. Pray the wifey doesn't think i slacked!



Not to point out the obvious but......

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-danger.872906/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hall-of-shame-post-prada-fakes-here.374102/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reporting-fakes-on-ebay-three-ways.154694/

We do that.


----------



## CandyCoated

Is there a reputable website where I can get my prada bags authenticated that can provide supporting documents? TYIA.


----------



## Marinesp

Marinesp said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Thank you for your help! This would be my first Prada bag!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Double Zip Executive Tote Handbag Bluette USED - 94216
> Listing number: 142685625330
> Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01*
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-PRADA-...625330?hash=item2138b9dbf2:g:6qgAAOSwpw1afm9p
> Comments: I've asked for additional pictures (interior label)





Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see better photos of the lining, but so far it's looking promising.



Hi!
Here's a photo of the lining, as well as the authenticity card, zipper pulls...
Thanks again!


----------



## travelluver

Hello ladies, This is the other item I would like advise on - I am so confused by the WOC items - some I have seen have the have the Prada name here, others I see have the name on the inside of the top opening flap - as always, TIA
Poshmark Seller - lfrappampina
Item - Prada Wallet on a Chain
Item # - https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Wallet-on-a-Chain-5a53f41fa44dbee5e60231


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Hello ladies, This is the other item I would like advise on - I am so confused by the WOC items - some I have seen have the have the Prada name here, others I see have the name on the inside of the top opening flap - as always, TIA
> Poshmark Seller - lfrappampina
> Item - Prada Wallet on a Chain
> Item # - https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Wallet-on-a-Chain-5a53f41fa44dbee5e60231


Your link isn't working.  But Poshmark has a reputation for selling fakes, especially these wallets, so I'd suggest going elsewhere.


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> Your link isn't working.  But Poshmark has a reputation for selling fakes, especially these wallets, so I'd suggest going elsewhere.


Perhaps I am missing the last couple of numbers in the link?  I'm trying to see if I can expand the link - can you take a look at the listing pics?  Thank you for your consideration and time


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Not to point out the obvious but......
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/group-buying-and-flash-deal-sites-danger-danger-danger.872906/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hall-of-shame-post-prada-fakes-here.374102/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reporting-fakes-on-ebay-three-ways.154694/
> 
> We do that.


Then there's this:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reputable-prada-retailers-no-chatter.492176/

Note the disclaimer in the thread regarding authentication of reseller items.


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Perhaps I am missing the last couple of numbers in the link?  I'm trying to see if I can expand the link - can you take a look at the listing pics?  Thank you for your consideration and time


----------



## Prada Psycho

Marinesp said:


> Hi!
> Here's a photo of the lining, as well as the authenticity card, zipper pulls...
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970166
> View attachment 3970167
> View attachment 3970168
> View attachment 3970169
> View attachment 3970170
> View attachment 3970172


The lining photos are still inadequate.  Pull a section of lining out of the bag and take some close ups with and without flash.


----------



## travelluver

Well, all that leads me to avoid - many thanks!
As you can see I’m on the hunt!  There are two more I am looking at - can you advise?
Item - Prada Women’s Vitelli Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo
Seller - rfra6577
Item number - 302619296404
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Women’s-Vitello-Move-Leather-Chain-Wallet-cammeo
(I think this is the correct link - when I try to click this is all I get)


----------



## travelluver

This is the LAST - I promise!  If I have done something wrong or anything, please PM me - as I mentioned I’ve been away from the boards for awhile - overseas - and don’t want to offend!  TIA!
Item -Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet on Chain - Cammeo Nude
Ebay Seller - 00mjones
Link - https://ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Wallet-on-Chain-Cammeo-Nude/162750847026
Item # - 162750847026


----------



## Marinesp

Marinesp said:


> Hi!
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> Thank you for your help! This would be my first Prada bag!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Double Zip Executive Tote Handbag Bluette USED - 94216
> Listing number: 142685625330
> Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01*
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-PRADA-...625330?hash=item2138b9dbf2:g:6qgAAOSwpw1afm9p
> Comments: I've asked for additional pictures (interior label)





Prada Psycho said:


> The lining photos are still inadequate.  Pull a section of lining out of the bag and take some close ups with and without flash.



So sorry!
I hope these are better. There are two with flash, two without; taken in different lightings.
Thanks!


----------



## ciregr@m1

I'm new at this so bear with me. 
Looking for an authentication on this Prada.
Item Name: Prada Vitello Shine Fringe Studded Flap Hobo
Listing number: https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/d/prada-vitello-shine-fringe/6493894294.html
Seller ID:
Link: https ://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/d/prada-vitello-shine-fringe/6493894294.html
Comments:


----------



## Bratty1919

ciregr@m1 said:


> I'm new at this so bear with me.
> Looking for an authentication on this Prada.
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Shine Fringe Studded Flap Hobo
> Listing number: https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/d/prada-vitello-shine-fringe/6493894294.html
> Seller ID:
> Link: https ://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/d/prada-vitello-shine-fringe/6493894294.html
> Comments:



Pictures insufficient. See Post #1, page 1


----------



## Jamie1986

Need help is this real


----------



## lucytwo

Is this wallet real? Sorry, I know it's super old and beat up! By the way, under "Prada Milano", there's a number, "13". Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Marinesp said:


> So sorry!
> I hope these are better. There are two with flash, two without; taken in different lightings.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3970468
> View attachment 3970469
> 
> View attachment 3970464
> View attachment 3970465


MUCH better!  Yes, I think this bag is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *SUNDAY MORNING SERMON!  THOSE WHO DO NOT USE THE AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORMAT FOUND ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD WILL BE PROMPTLY IGNORED.*


Still applies.


----------



## Prada Psycho

.


----------



## Prada Psycho

travelluver said:


> Well, all that leads me to avoid - many thanks!
> As you can see I’m on the hunt!  There are two more I am looking at - can you advise?
> Item - Prada Women’s Vitelli Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo
> Seller - rfra6577
> Item number - 302619296404
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Women’s-Vitello-Move-Leather-Chain-Wallet-cammeo
> (I think this is the correct link - when I try to click this is all I get)





travelluver said:


> This is the LAST - I promise!  If I have done something wrong or anything, please PM me - as I mentioned I’ve been away from the boards for awhile - overseas - and don’t want to offend!  TIA!
> Item -Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet on Chain - Cammeo Nude
> Ebay Seller - 00mjones
> Link - https://ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Wallet-on-Chain-Cammeo-Nude/162750847026
> Item # - 162750847026



None of these links work.


----------



## Marinesp

Prada Psycho said:


> MUCH better!  Yes, I think this bag is authentic.



Thank you for your time and expertise!
I can now enjoy her


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> None of these links work.


I have a very old computer - I'm trying to expand the links but I know the ends keep getting chopped off somehow - can you reference by the item number- I am VERY sorry for the inconvenience but appreciate all your efforts


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> None of these links work.





travelluver said:


> This is the LAST - I promise!  If I have done something wrong or anything, please PM me - as I mentioned I’ve been away from the boards for awhile - overseas - and don’t want to offend!  TIA!
> Item -Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet on Chain - Cammeo Nude
> Ebay Seller - 00mjones
> Link - https://ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Leather-Wallet-on-Chain-Cammeo-Nude/162750847026
> Item # - 162750847026


Prada Psycho -
Since the link doesn't seem to work
would it be possible to receive authentication if I post the link's pics?


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Well, all that leads me to avoid - many thanks!
> As you can see I’m on the hunt!  There are two more I am looking at - can you advise?
> Item - Prada Women’s Vitelli Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo
> Seller - rfra6577
> Item number - 302619296404
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Women’s-Vitello-Move-Leather-Chain-Wallet-cammeo
> (I think this is the correct link - when I try to click this is all I get)


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho -
I'm posting link pics of the other item since the link doesn't work -
Item #302619296404
Seller - rfra6577
Item - Prada Women's Vitello Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> Prada Psycho -
> I'm posting link pics of the other item since the link doesn't work -
> Item #302619296404
> Seller - rfra6577
> Item - Prada Women's Vitello Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo



Neither have pictures that are detailed/clear/focused enough.


----------



## travelluver

Bratty1919 said:


> Neither have pictures that are detailed/clear/focused enough.


Neither one?  I know the pics are different for small leather goods than bags - what am I missing?


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> Neither one?  I know the pics are different for small leather goods than bags - what am I missing?



Please see post 1, Page 1.


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Prada Psycho -
> Since the link doesn't seem to work
> would it be possible to receive authentication if I post the link's pics?


I've reread post 1 - I think these are the additional pics you need - zip, back of wallet and other side of card


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> I've reread post 1 - I think these are the additional pics you need - zip, back of wallet and other side of card





travelluver said:


> I've reread post 1 - I think these are the additional pics you need - zip, back of wallet and other side of card


Sorry Bratty - these are the addtional pics for post 5760


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Prada Psycho -
> I'm posting link pics of the other item since the link doesn't work -
> Item #302619296404
> Seller - rfra6577
> Item - Prada Women's Vitello Move Leather Chain Wallet cammeo


Resending pics for post 5762


----------



## nancdmd

Hello dear authenticators. Could you please check this bag for me. Keeping all fingers and toes crossed.  TIA! 

 Item name: Prada tessuto gaufre bn 1336
Color: Nero


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> Resending pics for post 5762



Were these photos taken by you or by the seller?


----------



## travelluver

Bratty1919 said:


> Were these photos taken by you or by the seller?


Seller


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> Seller



Have you asked him or her for better pictures?


----------



## travelluver

Bratty1919 said:


> Have you asked him or her for better pictures?


No but I certainly can - is it the logo?  Or are any others bad?  Also is the other one I asked about ok or would that require better pics also?


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> No but I certainly can - is it the logo?  Or are any others bad?  Also is the other one I asked about ok or would that require better pics also?



They're all out of focus/too far away.


----------



## travelluver

Bratty1919 said:


> They're all out of focus/too far away.


Ok - requested - are the pics in post 5766 ok for the second item?


----------



## Bratty1919

travelluver said:


> Ok - requested - are the pics in post 5766 ok for the second item?



Not for me. Feel free to wait for Prada Psycho or MissFiggy, though.


----------



## travelluver

Bratty1919 said:


> Not for me. Feel free to wait for Prada Psycho or MissFiggy, though.


Ok thanks -


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Hello dear authenticators. Could you please check this bag for me. Keeping all fingers and toes crossed.  TIA!
> 
> Item name: Prada tessuto gaufre bn 1336
> Color: Nero
> View attachment 3973334
> View attachment 3973335
> View attachment 3973336
> View attachment 3973337
> View attachment 3973338
> View attachment 3973339
> View attachment 3973340
> View attachment 3973341


Authentication request format?...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Not for me. Feel free to wait for Prada Psycho or MissFiggy, though.





travelluver said:


> Ok thanks -



These are next to impossible to authenticate and these photos don't help a bit.


----------



## travelluver

Prada Psycho said:


> These are next to impossible to authenticate and these photos don't help a bit.


Thanks- rfra6577 won't sent any additional pics - says everything is shown in photos - says she has tags and certification from Prada (?) if she gets back to me I will repost


----------



## travelluver

Ok I am going to try to send these thru - lmk which additional photos may be needed - I am guessing some are different parameters since this is a small leather good and not a bag - no hardware for zipper pull, etc.
Seller - 00mjones
Ebay Item # - 162750847026
Item - Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet on Chain - Cammeo Nude
My link doesn’t seem to go thru -


----------



## nancdmd

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?...



Hello! I don't have the item number and link to the sale as these are from a private seller. Would you still authenticate? TIA!


----------



## ellen aly

link to ebay item: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

listing #: 302616713135
seller: roxychase

is this bag authentic? only 5 days left to bid. please let me know. thanks!!


----------



## Jamie1986

this photo is the outside logo plaque of prada saffiano cuir briefcase bag, the leather is the same, all same.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and this photo is inside  pocket logo plaque. Its a different from the outside logo. The R is different. Its not authentic right?


----------



## travelluver

Ok - still trying - thoughts on this one?
It’s a poshmark listing - I know the site has a lot of fakes but thinking this could be legit?
Listing - Prada Wallet saffino fiocco cammeo blush pink.  (The saffiano is spelled saffino in the listing)
Seller- makashi88


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> link to ebay item: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Authentic-Ruched-Tessuto-Nero-Gold-Hardware-Hand-Bag/302616713135?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> listing #: 302616713135
> seller: roxychase
> 
> is this bag authentic? only 5 days left to bid. please let me know. thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3973789
> View attachment 3973790
> View attachment 3973791
> View attachment 3973792


So fake!


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Hello Ladies,
Hoping perhaps you could authenticate this bag from ebay. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: PRADA black leather convertible satchel bag

Listing Number: 263501956409

Seller ID: eastvaleluxe

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Convertible-Satchel-Bag/263501956409?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Buffalo Girl said:


> View attachment 3974982
> View attachment 3974982
> View attachment 3974986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Hoping perhaps you could authenticate this bag from ebay. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA black leather convertible satchel bag
> 
> Listing Number: 263501956409
> 
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Convertible-Satchel-Bag/263501956409?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Good Lord!!! Posting for authentication is harder than getting into college! My sincere apologies. Not sure what the H I did here, but I will try once more. How do you spell MORTIFIED?


----------



## Buffalo Girl

I promise I'll only try this one more time...

Item Name: PRADA black leather convertible satchel bag

Listing Number: 263501956409

Seller ID: eastvaleluxe

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Convertible-Satchel-Bag/263501956409?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Holy H, I actually made it worse!! Uploading for authentication purposes is harder than getting into college! I have to try again... PLEASE forgive this clutter!


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Item Name: PRADA black leather convertible satchel bag

Listing Number: 263501956409

Seller ID: eastvaleluxe

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Convertible-Satchel-Bag/263501956409?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ellen aly

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122838987387

Seller: special_items 
Listing number: 122838987387

Authentic or fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122838987387
> 
> Seller: special_items
> Listing number: 122838987387
> 
> Authentic or fake?


Not enough photos, but from what I can see, it looks pretty fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buffalo Girl said:


> Item Name: PRADA black leather convertible satchel bag
> 
> Listing Number: 263501956409
> 
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Convertible-Satchel-Bag/263501956409?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I'd like to see more of the  lining before I can say 100% certainty, but I believe this is authentic.  If you can get lining photos from the seller or if you buy it, post your own lining photos here, I'll have a look.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buffalo Girl said:


> Holy H, I actually made it worse!! Uploading for authentication purposes is harder than getting into college! I have to try again... PLEASE forgive this clutter!


Props for working so hard to do it the right way.  Most people don't bother to even read the instructions, much less follow them.


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Prada Psycho said:


> Props for working so hard to do it the right way.  Most people don't bother to even read the instructions, much less follow them.


Well, I've laughed my A off reading some of the replies from Authenticators here, and believe me, it's a little intimidating. The pics start going haywire and all you can do is scream NOOOOOOOOOOO! NOT ON THIS SITE! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the  lining before I can say 100% certainty, but I believe this is authentic.  If you can get lining photos from the seller or if you buy it, post your own lining photos here, I'll have a look.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Not sure what year these Ship and Train Station hang tags came out, but I thought I'd seen every style bag they were ever attached to. I own one already (Miss Figgy authenticated it years ago for me), but this one seems to have gotten by me. Not sure I'll purchase, but will post pics of lining if I do. Thank you, PP!


----------



## petite fashionfinds

Can you please authenticate this?  Many thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Double Zip Tote with Shoulder Strap Cammeo color!!!
Listing number: 
162905662040
Seller ID: kathychang316
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saff...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: Any insights would be helpful.  Many thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Jamie1986 said:


> View attachment 3973856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this photo is the outside logo plaque of prada saffiano cuir briefcase bag, the leather is the same, all same.
> 
> View attachment 3973858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this photo is inside  pocket logo plaque. Its a different from the outside logo. The R is different. Its not authentic right?



You need to post as per post#1. We don't work on minutae - we need full disclosure.


----------



## missfiggy

ellen aly said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122838987387
> 
> Seller: special_items
> Listing number: 122838987387
> 
> Authentic or fake?



Listing CLEARLY says "lined in BLACK monogram". The lining in the photos is obviously not black - wouldn't touch this with a bargepole.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the  lining before I can say 100% certainty, but I believe this is authentic.  If you can get lining photos from the seller or if you buy it, post your own lining photos here, I'll have a look.



I concur.


----------



## missfiggy

petite fashionfinds said:


> Can you please authenticate this?  Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Double Zip Tote with Shoulder Strap Cammeo color!!!
> Listing number:
> 162905662040
> Seller ID: kathychang316
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffiano-Lux-Medium-Double-Zip-Tote-with-Shoulder-Strap-Cammeo-color/162905662040?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Any insights would be helpful.  Many thanks!



Way too many superfakes of these - pretty well impossible to authenticate just from photos. I'm a little bemused by the very low starting price also.


----------



## libra9

Hello Authenticators!

Would really appreciate if you can help authenticate this bag. Already sent a request before but pics weren’t enough so I’m uploading more pics now.

Item name : Prada Tessuto Nylon backpack
Seller : Antique Shop

Many thanks!


----------



## ellen aly

Listing number:401495339062
eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401495339062

Pretty please is this one authentic?


----------



## audreyph

Hi ladies!
I just bought this bag and some of my friends said that it's fake.
Prada BT0779

Seller: Adriannas Luxury Bags

Seller's shop: https://www.instagram.com/adriannasluxurybags

It doesn't have a listing id since I bought it on instagram but hope you'll still help me. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

audreyph said:


> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> View attachment 3975535
> View attachment 3975541
> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> View attachment 3975535
> View attachment 3975541
> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I just bought this bag and some of my friends said that it's fake.
> Prada BT0779
> 
> Seller: Adriannas Luxury Bags
> 
> Seller's shop: https://www.instagram.com/adriannasluxurybags
> 
> It doesn't have a listing id since I bought it on instagram but hope you'll still help me. Thank you!


It is fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buffalo Girl said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. Not sure what year these Ship and Train Station hang tags came out, but I thought I'd seen every style bag they were ever attached to. I own one already (Miss Figgy authenticated it years ago for me), but this one seems to have gotten by me. Not sure I'll purchase, but will post pics of lining if I do. Thank you, PP!


They first came out around 2006 or 2007.  The train was the first, followed by the steamship.  Prada continued them for around maybe 3-4 years after that. One of my ABSOLUTE favorite Prada line!  The soft calf and the gaufre leather was and still is to die for.


----------



## Prada Psycho

petite fashionfinds said:


> Can you please authenticate this?  Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux Medium Double Zip Tote with Shoulder Strap Cammeo color!!!
> Listing number:
> 162905662040
> Seller ID: kathychang316
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saffiano-Lux-Medium-Double-Zip-Tote-with-Shoulder-Strap-Cammeo-color/162905662040?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Any insights would be helpful.  Many thanks!


Inadequate photos.


----------



## ellen aly

Seller is shes*got*purse*sonality

QUOTE="ellen aly, post: 32065603, member: 604009"]Listing number:401495339062
eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401495339062

Pretty please is this one authentic?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Prada Psycho said:


> They first came out around 2006 or 2007.  The train was the first, followed by the steamship.  Prada continued them for around maybe 3-4 years after that. One of my ABSOLUTE favorite Prada line!  The soft calf and the gaufre leather was and still is to die for.


"Steamship"... ohhh, so that's the correct name! Thanks!


----------



## Buffalo Girl

Would you be so kind as to take a look at one more bag when you have a moment? I like the coloring of this, but thrown by the "made in Turkey" tag. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Authentic Prada Logos Shoulder Bag Dark Brown Leather Turkey Vintage GHW V20117

Listing Number:  263499878740

Seller ID: brand_jfa

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Shoulder-Bag-Dark-Brown-Leather-Turkey-Vintage-GHW-V20117/263499878740?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## libra9

libra9 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the reply. I will go back to the store and take more pics of the bag and post it soon  many thanks!





Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures are insufficient.




hello again!
sending additional pics.  please let me know if I need to send more  hoping to hear from you again. 
thanks mucho


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello, Just got this messenger bag from Farfetch.

Sorry I don't know the name of the bag or id.


----------



## MarkWoo

Here is 10 more pics, thank you for your help.


----------



## audreyph

Prada Psycho said:


> It is fake.


Hi! I sent you a message. Please help me out.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Here is 10 more pics, thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976577
> View attachment 3976578
> View attachment 3976579
> View attachment 3976580
> View attachment 3976583
> View attachment 3976584
> View attachment 3976585
> View attachment 3976586
> View attachment 3976589



A THOUSAND THANKS for the extensive and EXCELLENT photos. They make authenticating sooooo much easier. I'm satisfied that this is authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

Buffalo Girl said:


> Would you be so kind as to take a look at one more bag when you have a moment? I like the coloring of this, but thrown by the "made in Turkey" tag. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Logos Shoulder Bag Dark Brown Leather Turkey Vintage GHW V20117
> 
> Listing Number:  263499878740
> 
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Shoulder-Bag-Dark-Brown-Leather-Turkey-Vintage-GHW-V20117/263499878740?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Love, love, love this...authentic.


----------



## Buffalo Girl

missfiggy said:


> Love, love, love this...authentic.


Thank you so much for your time, Miss Figgy! Sorry I didn't present it properly. I love it, too, and while it's a bit worn, that only seems to add to it's deliciousness! Now, let's see if there's a matching wallet somewhere on this planet of ours. Your time and knowledge is very much appreciated!


missfiggy said:


> Love, love, love this...authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

audreyph said:


> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> View attachment 3975535
> View attachment 3975541
> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> View attachment 3975535
> View attachment 3975541
> View attachment 3975518
> View attachment 3975519
> View attachment 3975521
> View attachment 3975522
> View attachment 3975523
> View attachment 3975524
> View attachment 3975525
> View attachment 3975529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I just bought this bag and some of my friends said that it's fake.
> Prada BT0779
> 
> Seller: Adriannas Luxury Bags
> 
> Seller's shop: https://www.instagram.com/adriannasluxurybags
> 
> It doesn't have a listing id since I bought it on instagram but hope you'll still help me. Thank you!




Oh dear yes...definitely fake, and not a very good one either. All this seller's "designer" items are fake trash. Not sure how instagram polices, but Prada's lawyers should have a field day when I report this lot.


----------



## ellen aly

eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202232044943

Seller: zachybaby1

Listing: 202232044943

Is this authentic? Please help!


----------



## Bratty1919

ellen aly said:


> eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202232044943
> 
> Seller: zachybaby1
> 
> Listing: 202232044943
> 
> Is this authentic? Please help!



Would like to see better lining photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202232044943
> 
> Seller: zachybaby1
> 
> Listing: 202232044943
> 
> Is this authentic? Please help!





Bratty1919 said:


> Would like to see better lining photos.


Ditto.


----------



## Fashionable10

Item Name: Prada Saffiano double zip Medium size in Rosso
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: mommynjaxy
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LUX-HANDBAG-5a91b9fb84b5cec57360c762
Comments:
Please can someone authenticate this Prada bag? I already made the payment but Im still have some doubts, especially when I look at zipper.
Thank you


----------



## Fashionable10

Item Name: Prada Saffiano double zip Medium size in Rosso
Listing number:
Seller ID: mommynjaxy
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LUX-HANDBAG-5a91b9fb84b5cec57360c762
Comments:
Please can someone authenticate this Prada bag? I already made the payment but Im still have some doubts, especially when I look at zipper.
Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto.


Me too!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto.





Bratty1919 said:


> Would like to see better lining photos.





Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto.



Me too!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionable10 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano double zip Medium size in Rosso
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: mommynjaxy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LUX-HANDBAG-5a91b9fb84b5cec57360c762
> Comments:
> Please can someone authenticate this Prada bag? I already made the payment but Im still have some doubts, especially when I look at zipper.
> Thank you



Oh dear...and not just the zipper.


----------



## Fashionable10

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear...and not just the zipper.


Thank you so much all!! I asked the seller for more pictures of the white tags and the cards, she canceled the transaction right away!!


----------



## wukelly

Dear authenticator. I would really appreciate if you can give me some inputs on this bag that my friend got from a local seller. I am not familiar with Prada so was not able to give her any advise. Please let me know if you need further information of the bag. Much appreciated!!

Item name: Prada saffiano woc (Peonia)
Seller: local seller
Card: no card


----------



## ellen aly

missfiggy said:


> Me too!!!


The seller took off the listing as soon as I asked for  more lining pics


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionable10 said:


> Thank you so much all!! I asked the seller for more pictures of the white tags and the cards, she canceled the transaction right away!!



I guess that answers any and all questions on the authenticity of this piece.


----------



## missfiggy

ellen aly said:


> The seller took off the listing as soon as I asked for  more lining pics



Hmmm...our suspicions seem to have been confirmed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Fashionable10 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano double zip Medium size in Rosso
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: mommynjaxy
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-SAFFIANO-LUX-HANDBAG-5a91b9fb84b5cec57360c762
> Comments:
> Please can someone authenticate this Prada bag? I already made the payment but Im still have some doubts, especially when I look at zipper.
> Thank you


Extremely fake!  Poshmark is a haven for counterfeits.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> The seller took off the listing as soon as I asked for  more lining pics


Actually, it's showing as sold. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Dot__

Item name: Prada black leather handbag 
Listing number: 253452800442
Seller ID: minga020
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253452800442

Any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated.  Many thanks.


----------



## ellen aly

Prada Psycho said:


> Actually, it's showing as sold.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-green-patent-leather-satchel-used-no-strap-/202232044943?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=zZ7bgmxzhQVSNmRfpF2F4Fts2j4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It’s showing as no longer available and the seller never replied..normally if an item sells eBay marks it as sold...this was taken off right after I messaged my question lol


----------



## katmun

Hello I am new here! Need help! Could someone help me to authenticate this please  It only has 1 flat pocket and 1 zipped pocket inside (I know usually the tessuto bag has 2 flat pockets slot), not sure it is still authentic?
*Thanks in advance 











*


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! hope you could take a look at the bag below and let me know if authentic or not.

Item Name: Prada Brown Genuine Python Logo Embroidered Hobo Bag
Listing number: 362186438377
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brow...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> It’s showing as no longer available and the seller never replied..normally if an item sells eBay marks it as sold...this was taken off right after I messaged my question lol


----------



## Prada Psycho

tatiana6909 said:


> hi! hope you could take a look at the bag below and let me know if authentic or not.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Brown Genuine Python Logo Embroidered Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 362186438377
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brown-Genuine-Python-Logo-Embroidered-Hobo-Bag/362186438377?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!


There's a specific tag that I'd like to see a photo of before I call this one 100%, but I think it's authentic.  If you buy it, after yoou receive it, quote this post and I'll let you know what I need.


----------



## tatiana6909

yaaay! thanks so much for replying so quickly. will definitely quote this post if i end up getting the bag. thanks again! 



Prada Psycho said:


> There's a specific tag that I'd like to see a photo of before I call this one 100%, but I think it's authentic.  If you buy it, after yoou receive it, quote this post and I'll let you know what I need.


----------



## Kakani

Item Name: Authentic Prada BR4965 Quilted Tessuto Impuntu Nylon Convertible Chain Bag- Nero
Listing number: 122989118804
Seller ID: elephant.j 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
Comments:
Hello lovelies, would you please authenticate this bag for me? Your help is much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## Kakani

Item Name: Authentic Prada Saffiano Black Small Shoulder Bag New
Listing number: 222854968436
Seller ID: shopaholicgal7
Link: https: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
Comments:
And one more purse, please  Thank you!


----------



## fyr3storm

Item name: Prada PRADA shoulder wallet 2WAY pochette bag wallet SAFFIANO VERNIC red BT1031
Listing number: 17030199
Seller ID: alamode888
Link: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/alamode888/item/17030199/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget 
Comments: Please help me authenticate this bag!  Thank you for your help


----------



## Shz

Hi, I’m interested in buying my first Prada bag, I’ve come across one online. Can someone give me an insight if it looks authentic or not please??

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## goldenpond

Good day, can you please help me authenticate this Prada bag which I found in Vestiaire Collective. I can't copy paste the link but I can give the detail of the seller. Thank you in advance for help me out.


----------



## lovebargainbags

I picked up this Prada bag at a local thrift shop a few months ago.  I've done multiple searches online and I'm still not convinced it is real or fake.  The hardware and materials are really nice (no seams in the rings), the interior zipper is smooth, the interior tag is metal and seems to be riveted on well, stitching looks clean, logo looks good on the hardware and leather.  There looks like a modern tag with LN numbers but they are not serial numbers and I saw on another post on this site for vintage Prada bags that they didn't start serial numbers until the 80's or 90's and the style looks like it would be vintage.  Do I have a well-made fake?


----------



## Bratty1919

lovebargainbags said:


> I picked up this Prada bag at a local thrift shop a few months ago.  I've done multiple searches online and I'm still not convinced it is real or fake.  The hardware and materials are really nice (no seams in the rings), the interior zipper is smooth, the interior tag is metal and seems to be riveted on well, stitching looks clean, logo looks good on the hardware and leather.  There looks like a modern tag with LN numbers but they are not serial numbers and I saw on another post on this site for vintage Prada bags that they didn't start serial numbers until the 80's or 90's and the style looks like it would be vintage.  Do I have a well-made fake?



Thrift store? What a find! It's real


----------



## lovebargainbags

Bratty1919 said:


> Thrift store? What a find! It's real



Thank you so much for the quick reply.  Usually I can spot the fakes pretty quickly but this one just had me stumped.  Love it when I can find a great deal!


----------



## Prada Psycho

lovebargainbags said:


> I picked up this Prada bag at a local thrift shop a few months ago.  I've done multiple searches online and I'm still not convinced it is real or fake.  The hardware and materials are really nice (no seams in the rings), the interior zipper is smooth, the interior tag is metal and seems to be riveted on well, stitching looks clean, logo looks good on the hardware and leather.  There looks like a modern tag with LN numbers but they are not serial numbers and I saw on another post on this site for vintage *Prada bags that they didn't start serial numbers until the 80's or 90's *and the style looks like it would be vintage.  Do I have a well-made fake?


  Prada doesn't use serial numbers.  I believe there have been a few limited edition items that were given special serial numbers, but that's the only time.


----------



## Kloveee

Hi ladies! 

Item name: Prada small monochrome saffiano leather satchel 
Listing number: n/a (event has since closed)
Seller id: ruelala.com
Link: n/a

Comments: it's my first Prada bag so I don't know anything about authenticity. I saw on here the whole fake-fendi-ruelala scandal but I couldn't find anything about Prada fakes being sold on ruelala...but of course I'm skeptical about the site since reading about that. Help a sista out and calm my nerves. I spent about ~1500 and its final sale

You guys are the best!! SOOOOO grateful for y'all. Let me know if better/more photos are needed! And thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Kloveee




----------



## Kloveee




----------



## Kloveee




----------



## Kloveee




----------



## Jamie1986

missfiggy said:


> You need to post as per post#1. We don't work on minutae - we need full disclosure.




Hi, im sorry.. im new in this  this forum
Please I really need help with this bn2789 briefcase bag to authenticate
This is the bn2789 briefcase bag
	

		
			
		

		
	




this is the back 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 logo at the back
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 inside pocket 



Logo inside pocket
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ive seen the same prada, same logo, same style but different color with one of the known preowned online store. That is why im having second thought if this is fake.
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do u think guys? Is my prada real? Thank you for help guys


----------



## Shz

I found this Prada Bag online, the lady claimed its brand new and was a given as a gift. Can anyone kindly tell me if it looks authentic or fake? Any help would be appreciated please xx


----------



## goldenpond

Item Name: Prada Galleria Tasche in 40Farbe: pumice
Listing number: 5302215
Seller ID: LAURA (Germany) 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-galleria-prada-handbag-5302215.shtml
Comments: Kindly help authenticate this item. Planning to purchase it on March 9. Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldenpond

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Zip Tote Sabbia
Listing number: 215979
Seller ID: 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-top-handle-zip-tote-sabbia-215979
Comments: Kindly help authenticate this item. Thank you so much.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi!

could someone please take a look at the bags below and check if they're authentic?

Item Name:  Prada 2008 New W/Certificate  Metallic Leather Top Tote-Bag-Acciaio/Steel/Pewter
Listing number: 302658093447
Seller ID: pony17pony 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-2008...093447?hash=item4677d40187:g:I8UAAOSw63Namw3H

Item Name: Auth Prada Beige Grained Satchel w/ Strap
Listing number: 401502321130
Seller ID: ******
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

thanks for looking!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tatiana6909 said:


> hi!
> 
> could someone please take a look at the bags below and check if they're authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  Prada 2008 New W/Certificate  Metallic Leather Top Tote-Bag-Acciaio/Steel/Pewter
> Listing number: 302658093447
> Seller ID: pony17pony
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-2008...093447?hash=item4677d40187:g:I8UAAOSw63Namw3H
> *Would prefer to see better photos of the lining, but thinking it's authentic based on what I can see. *
> 
> Item Name: Auth Prada Beige Grained Satchel w/ Strap
> Listing number: 401502321130
> Seller ID: ******
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada-Beige-Grained-Satchel-w-Strap/401502321130?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> *FAKE!*
> thanks for looking!




See comments above.


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldenpond said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Zip Tote Sabbia
> Listing number: 215979
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-top-handle-zip-tote-sabbia-215979
> Comments: Kindly help authenticate this item. Thank you so much.


Authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

goldenpond said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria Tasche in 40Farbe: pumice
> Listing number: 5302215
> Seller ID: LAURA (Germany)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-galleria-prada-handbag-5302215.shtml
> Comments: Kindly help authenticate this item. Planning to purchase it on March 9. Thank you in advance.


Inadequate photos.


----------



## tatiana6909

Prada Psycho said:


> See comments above.


thanks Prada Psycho! asked for additional pics from the first seller. hopefully she sends some soon. Will update this thread when i get the additional pics.


----------



## afihc

Hi - I'm a newbie here and after spending hours on the web trying to figure out what my next bag should be I'm debating between Coach and Prada.  I've spent hours investigating the Coach authentication processes, including posting a request for help here from an expert.  I admit that my investment in the same methods for Prada is next to none.  I love this bag, even though it has many imperfections.  If anyone with knowledge can help authenticate this bag, I would be so grateful.
Item Name: Logos Shoulder Italy 01ec635 Khaki Nylon Leather Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 22911772
Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/fabulousbrandz/
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-log...-khaki-nylon-leather-cross-body-bag/22911772/
Comments: Really appreciate any and all help about this bag


----------



## ETTSD

Item NameRADA MILANO DAL1513 NO8833313 NOATD8831628
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments: I PLAN TO SELL BUT HAVE NO CLUE IF REAL OR NOT, PLEASE HELP, THANK YOU!


----------



## ETTSD

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1167279453?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Shz

Can someone please have a look and give insight if this seems like a genuine bag or not. I’m not an expert on bags so slightly clueless, thanks in advance xx

Item: Prada Saffiano double zip tote bag
Colour: Black
Condition: Used
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/133077/prada-saffiano-double-zip-tote-bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

ETTSD said:


> Item NameRADA MILANO DAL1513 NO8833313 NOATD8831628
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments: I PLAN TO SELL BUT HAVE NO CLUE IF REAL OR NOT, PLEASE HELP, THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995784
> View attachment 3995785
> View attachment 3995786
> View attachment 3995787
> View attachment 3995788
> View attachment 3995789
> View attachment 3995790
> View attachment 3995791
> View attachment 3995792
> View attachment 3995793





ETTSD said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1167279453?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Unless you want to be arrested, you need to throw that into the nearest dumpster. It's so fake it hurts and selling counterfeit items is illegal.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Shz said:


> Can someone please have a look and give insight if this seems like a genuine bag or not. I’m not an expert on bags so slightly clueless, thanks in advance xx
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano double zip tote bag
> Colour: Black
> Condition: Used
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/133077/prada-saffiano-double-zip-tote-bag


Photos totally inadequate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

afihc said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie here and after spending hours on the web trying to figure out what my next bag should be I'm debating between Coach and Prada.  I've spent hours investigating the Coach authentication processes, including posting a request for help here from an expert.  I admit that my investment in the same methods for Prada is next to none.  I love this bag, even though it has many imperfections.  If anyone with knowledge can help authenticate this bag, I would be so grateful.
> Item Name: Logos Shoulder Italy 01ec635 Khaki Nylon Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 22911772
> Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/fabulousbrandz/
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-log...-khaki-nylon-leather-cross-body-bag/22911772/
> Comments: Really appreciate any and all help about this bag


These nylons with the pinkish lining (versus the Prada monogram lining) aren't my forte.  I'm thinking it may be authentic, but let one of the other authenticators chime in.


----------



## ETTSD

IS THIS ONE REAL OR FAKE?
Item Name: prada milano dal 1913 Black Croc Handbag
Listing number:33e3ee404b
Seller ID:222867374155
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...374155?hash=item33e3ee404b:g:NKgAAOSw8FNakwPO
Comments:THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## afihc

Prada Psycho said:


> These nylons with the pinkish lining (versus the Prada monogram lining) aren't my forte.  I'm thinking it may be authentic, but let one of the other authenticators chime in.


Thank you so much for your opinion!  I really appreciate it.  I've been looking at others on ebay all sold by https://www.ebay.com/usr/boom2hanten?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 I did my homework and researched the seller on this site and it looks as though all of the bags people have asked for help authenticating have been ok.  That's a pretty good sign, although there are some negative comments about fakes on the ebay profile...(ugh)


----------



## HMM88

Item: Prada WOC (chain missing)
Listing No.: N/A
Seller ID: Unknown 
Link: https://ca.letgo.com/ca/i/prada-wallet_66a844a3-142b-452c-8304-dd86de5db26a

Hey! Could I get an opinion on this pls. Seller is in anothe let cith so I would be purchasing blind . Newbie so if pics are insufficient can request some more .


----------



## Prada Psycho

ETTSD said:


> IS THIS ONE REAL OR FAKE?
> Item Name: prada milano dal 1913 Black Croc Handbag
> Listing number:33e3ee404b
> Seller ID:222867374155
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...374155?hash=item33e3ee404b:g:NKgAAOSw8FNakwPO
> Comments:THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


Also fake. Refund your buyer, if they've paid.


----------



## Prada Psycho

HMM88 said:


> Item: Prada WOC (chain missing)
> Listing No.: N/A
> Seller ID: Unknown
> Link: https://ca.letgo.com/ca/i/prada-wallet_66a844a3-142b-452c-8304-dd86de5db26a
> 
> Hey! Could I get an opinion on this pls. Seller is in anothe let cith so I would be purchasing blind . Newbie so if pics are insufficient can request some more .


Inadequate photos.


----------



## JessicaGirl

Hi is this Prada Gaufre Nappa Frame bag authentic?

Here is the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brow...934789?hash=item56a6c23c85:g:h-UAAOSwfjRaMC6J


----------



## Prada Psycho

JessicaGirl said:


> Hi is this Prada Gaufre Nappa Frame bag authentic?
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Brow...934789?hash=item56a6c23c85:g:h-UAAOSwfjRaMC6J
> View attachment 3999566
> View attachment 3999567
> View attachment 3999570
> View attachment 3999571
> View attachment 3999572


Authentic and a lovely bag from one of my favorite Prada collections. They don't make them like this any more....sadly...


----------



## ellen aly

Someone is selling this locally. She claims it is authentic. Please help!!


----------



## JessicaGirl

I totally agree! This current Prada collection is not my favorite. In the Autumn/Winter 2006 collection, I also adored all of the clothes and shoes! Like the grey leopard print coat with raccoon fur sleeves, the army green parkas, the knit dresses with the dark grey tube tops on top and that gorgeous dress that was a deep navy blue silk with silver tone and rhinestone embellishments... I don't think that there was a single thing in that collection I disliked. It was pure perfection!


----------



## wukelly

wukelly said:


> Dear authenticator. I would really appreciate if you can give me some inputs on this bag that my friend got from a local seller. I am not familiar with Prada so was not able to give her any advise. Please let me know if you need further information of the bag. Much appreciated!!
> 
> Item name: Prada saffiano woc (Peonia)
> Seller: local seller
> Card: no card
> 
> View attachment 3980687
> View attachment 3980688
> View attachment 3980689
> View attachment 3980690
> View attachment 3980691
> View attachment 3980692
> 
> View attachment 3980695
> View attachment 3980697
> View attachment 3980698
> View attachment 3980693
> View attachment 3980694



Not sure if I did anything wrong or if it was simply missed, but can an authenticator kindly give me an opinion please. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Shz

Can someone please have a look at this bag, it looks genuine to me but not sure. Thanks in advance xx

Item: Prada Saffino Galleria 
Link: http://depop.com//talakk-prada-saffiano-handbag-100-authentic

The link opens up in the app as there’s no website for depop, I’ve added all the pics from the seller xx


----------



## Glogirl1023

Hi Ladies
Could definitely use your help. I'm in love with this bag, but want to make sure it's authentic.  My research says all signs point to yes.

Item Name: Bauletto BL0727 Nocciolo Vitello Shine
Listing number: Not on Ebay
Seller ID: Edan Sucov
Link:  Not sure this link will work. It's in the Prada Addicted page on Facebook and I know people have to have access.  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PradaAddicts/?fref=gs&dti=1700531146839667&hc_location=group_dialog
Comments:  From what I can tell it is authentic, but wold love some peace of mind! She did send me two videos as well, with my name in the video.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ellen aly said:


> Someone is selling this locally. She claims it is authentic. Please help!!


HIDEOUS FAKE!


----------



## fayederevee

Hello, appreciate your help on authenticate the below Prada bag. 

Item: Prada Saffiano Tote Bag
Link: https://carousell.com/p/prada-bag-155252789/

Much thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Glogirl1023 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Could definitely use your help. I'm in love with this bag, but want to make sure it's authentic.  My research says all signs point to yes.
> 
> Item Name: Bauletto BL0727 Nocciolo Vitello Shine
> Listing number: Not on Ebay
> Seller ID: Edan Sucov
> Link:  Not sure this link will work. It's in the Prada Addicted page on Facebook and I know people have to have access.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/PradaAddicts/?fref=gs&dti=1700531146839667&hc_location=group_dialog
> Comments:  From what I can tell it is authentic, but wold love some peace of mind! She did send me two videos as well, with my name in the video.


Not 100% sure, but it may be authentic. Frankly, I'd NEVER buy designer goods from those Facebook groups/pages.  You're just asking for trouble.


----------



## AtomicLush

Hi Ladies,
I just purchased a prada bag on ebay through a reputable seller who had it authenticated by Real Authentication. I have the bag in hand and I am having doubts. I own several Prada Vela pieces (real and purchased direct from Prada within the past 10 years) and this one seems different (hardware, leather, zipper). I don't know if maybe it's older than my collection because the seller assures me that it's real? Please help!

Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Zipper Closure Adjustable Strap Shoulder Handbag
Listing Number: 202248063901
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202248063901
Comments: Looks to me like a Prada Vela Shoulder Bag. Authenticated by Real Authentication for the Seller.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello everyone,

I bought this shoulder bag at a second hand charity shop and would like to know if it is authentic. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MaxDexter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought this shoulder bag at a second hand charity shop and would like to know if it is authentic. Thanks a lot!!!


Total fake. Not even a good one either.


----------



## Prada Psycho

AtomicLush said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just purchased a prada bag on ebay through a reputable seller who had it authenticated by Real Authentication. I have the bag in hand and I am having doubts. I own several Prada Vela pieces (real and purchased direct from Prada within the past 10 years) and this one seems different (hardware, leather, zipper). I don't know if maybe it's older than my collection because the seller assures me that it's real? Please help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Zipper Closure Adjustable Strap Shoulder Handbag
> Listing Number: 202248063901
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202248063901
> Comments: Looks to me like a Prada Vela Shoulder Bag. Authenticated by Real Authentication for the Seller.


Can't tell anything from the photos in the listing. I know nothing of Real Authentication or their record for accuracy.   Post your own photos, including lots of good clear photos of the lining and logos. I have this exact bag in the cerise color.  It's from around 2009-2010 give or take, so not that old.
PS: Linda's Stuff has been caught with more than their share of fakes over the years.


----------



## MaxDexter

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake. Not even a good one either.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## jinji

Item Name: Tessuto Nylon Gaufre tote, Baltico 
Listing no: N/A
Comments: Item is being sold to my sister. Seller claims that it was purchased from Saks a few years ago. Hoping to know if it checks out. Thanks.


----------



## jinji

Cont...


----------



## Prada Psycho

jinji said:


> Cont...
> View attachment 4003359


Authentic. Love the baltico color. One of my favorites.


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective. I hope I have all the pictures needed. If note, please let me know and I will take some more. Thank you so much!

Item Name: PRADA Cahier Leather Handbag
Listing number: 5317641
Seller ID: Camilla
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-5317641.shtml
Comments: I'm currently in possession of the bag. I will split the photos into 2 parts.


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear authenticator,
This is part 2 of my photos. Thanks again.

Item Name: PRADA Cahier Leather Handbag
Listing number: 5317641
Seller ID: Camilla
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-5317641.shtml
Comments: I'm currently in possession of the bag. I will split the photos into 2 parts.


----------



## Prada Psycho

chicbunbun said:


> Dear authenticator,
> This is part 2 of my photos. Thanks again.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Cahier Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 5317641
> Seller ID: Camilla
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ck-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-5317641.shtml
> Comments: I'm currently in possession of the bag. I will split the photos into 2 parts.
> View attachment 4004880
> View attachment 4004881
> View attachment 4004882
> View attachment 4004883
> View attachment 4004884
> View attachment 4004885
> View attachment 4004886


I'm honestly not that familiar with this style, but nothing is screaming fake from the few details I am familiar with.  I still recommend purchasing these newer bags FROM Prada.  You'll spend more, but you'll know it's the real thing.


----------



## chicbunbun

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm honestly not that familiar with this style, but nothing is screaming fake from the few details I am familiar with.  I still recommend purchasing these newer bags FROM Prada.  You'll spend more, but you'll know it's the real thing.



Ok noted. Thank you so much for your opinion. The bag feels very sturdy and well made. I know super fakes are too but I can only hope mine is ok!


----------



## jinji

Item Name: Tessuto Gaufre, B4919M, sacca, cobalto color

Listing no: n/a

Comments: Would like to know if this is authentic. Seller says it was purchased at Neiman Marcus with the tag. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicbunbun

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm honestly not that familiar with this style, but nothing is screaming fake from the few details I am familiar with.  I still recommend purchasing these newer bags FROM Prada.  You'll spend more, but you'll know it's the real thing.



I just did a quick search in this thread for other PRADA Cahier listings and it seems like someone else had also purchased one on VC. Although her seller was not the same as mine, one of the authenticators did find her bag questionable. I'm a little worried now. Do you know any third party authenticator(s) who may be knowledgable about this bag?


----------



## vivsing

Hi. I need your help authenticating this. It looks vintage but seller claims it is authentic.


----------



## AtomicLush

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't tell anything from the photos in the listing. I know nothing of Real Authentication or their record for accuracy.   Post your own photos, including lots of good clear photos of the lining and logos. I have this exact bag in the cerise color.  It's from around 2009-2010 give or take, so not that old.
> PS: Linda's Stuff has been caught with more than their share of fakes over the years.



OMG, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your bag!! Unfortunately mine only semi-resembles yours...just not quite...maybe 80%. I'll take photos and upload them tonight.


----------



## amstevens714

Is there any chance someone could help me with a backpack? In the 6th photo you can see that if you have the buckle done you can’t open the bag even those there’s a magnet. Is that right?

Item: green nylon backpack
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 145607
Link: no longer functioning

Remaining photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide! ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them:

Thank you!!


----------



## nyee007@

Hello PS Authenticator, 
Please help to authenticate this ebay listing for the Prada Cahier, 

Item Name: Black and Gold Prada Cahier Notebook Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 253503053226
Seller ID: esperanzalabarg0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...053226?hash=item3b05f59daa:g:rWkAAOSw~jJar5Q2
Comments:


----------



## Bratty1919

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them:
> 
> Thank you!!



I’m not convinced this is authentic.


----------



## amstevens714

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is authentic.



Me either :/ I’m returning it. Thank you!!


----------



## blablablackdiamond

Hi everyone,
I bought this bag couple weeks ago from a local seller in her boutique. A friend of mine recommend this forum to me, and I'm really hoping to get your help. There are couple things that made me worried about this bag:
- there is no curve in the 'R'
- the tag is broken, and there's this black weird fabric in between the leather (not sure if it's normal)
- stitching at the bag of the tag is not as neat, the other side looks okay

I hope I've got all the pictures that you need. Do let me know if you need more details.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux (BN 1786)
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought from local seller in her boutique

View attachment 4009292
View attachment 4009293
View attachment 4009294
View attachment 4009295


----------



## blablablackdiamond

blablablackdiamond said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this bag couple weeks ago from a local seller in her boutique. A friend of mine recommend this forum to me, and I'm really hoping to get your help. There are couple things that made me worried about this bag:
> - there is no curve in the 'R'
> - the tag is broken, and there's this black weird fabric in between the leather (not sure if it's normal)
> - stitching at the bag of the tag is not as neat, the other side looks okay
> 
> I hope I've got all the pictures that you need. Do let me know if you need more details.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux (BN 1786)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought from local seller in her boutique
> 
> View attachment 4009292
> View attachment 4009293
> View attachment 4009294
> View attachment 4009295



More pictures


----------



## Washingtonian18

*Hi PS Authenticators,*

I’d love your help to authenticate this eBay listing for the Prada bag.

I know the item is in bad shape and the pictures are blurry. Is it a definite fake, or should I request a specific image from the seller?

*Item Name: *Authentic PRADA SAFFIANO Medium Lux Tote Blush/Cameo/Pale Pink {b26:MK}
*Listing number: *132212317859
*Seller ID: *bgirlsgarments
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...317859?hash=item1ec877dea3:g:L4YAAOSww3tY6tyy


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> *Hi PS Authenticators,*
> 
> I’d love your help to authenticate this eBay listing for the Prada bag.
> 
> I know the item is in bad shape and the pictures are blurry. Is it a definite fake, or should I request a specific image from the seller?
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic PRADA SAFFIANO Medium Lux Tote Blush/Cameo/Pale Pink {b26:MK}
> *Listing number: *132212317859
> *Seller ID: *bgirlsgarments
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...317859?hash=item1ec877dea3:g:L4YAAOSww3tY6tyy


Totally inadequate photos to make an assessment.

PS: Even if it is authentic, why on Earth would you want to pay that much money for a train wreck?


----------



## Prada Psycho

blablablackdiamond said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this bag couple weeks ago from a local seller in her boutique. A friend of mine recommend this forum to me, and I'm really hoping to get your help. There are couple things that made me worried about this bag:
> - there is no curve in the 'R'
> - the tag is broken, and there's this black weird fabric in between the leather (not sure if it's normal)
> - stitching at the bag of the tag is not as neat, the other side looks okay
> 
> I hope I've got all the pictures that you need. Do let me know if you need more details.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux (BN 1786)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought from local seller in her boutique
> 
> View attachment 4009292
> View attachment 4009293
> View attachment 4009294
> View attachment 4009295




What "weird black fabric in between the leather" are you talking about?


----------



## blablablackdiamond

Prada Psycho said:


> What "weird black fabric in between the leather" are you talking about?



Hi Prada Psycho, I'm referring to this photo. Not sure if it's a normal wear and tear or a red flag that it's not authentic :/


----------



## Prada Psycho

blablablackdiamond said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, I'm referring to this photo. Not sure if it's a normal wear and tear or a red flag that it's not authentic :/
> View attachment 4009807


There's nothing in any of your photos to indicate that this bag is counterfeit.  The sloppy leather issue is just typical of Prada's poor construction and quality control these days.


----------



## blablablackdiamond

Prada Psycho said:


> There's nothing in any of your photos to indicate that this bag is counterfeit.  The sloppy leather issue is just typical of Prada's poor construction and quality control these days.


Thank you so much Prada Psycho! Really appreciate your help


----------



## Shz

Dear Authenticator, can you kindly have a look at this bag and give you opinion if it’s authentic or not?? Thanks in advance xx

Bag: Prada Galleria Saffino 
Link: Depop App: http://depop.com/(null)/alexxcarmichael-prada-large-saffiano-lux-double


----------



## Juliw

Please authenticate this bag thank you!! X


----------



## Juliw

Not sure whether pics loaded

QUOTE="Juliw, post: 32153073, member: 638486"]Please authenticate this bag thank you!! X[/QUOTE]


----------



## Prada Psycho

Shz said:


> Dear Authenticator, can you kindly have a look at this bag and give you opinion if it’s authentic or not?? Thanks in advance xx
> 
> Bag: Prada Galleria Saffino
> Link: Depop App: http://depop.com/(null)/alexxcarmichael-prada-large-saffiano-lux-double


Inadequate photos.


----------



## Klenina

Hi all!!
Bought myself a Galleria/Double Zip Medium from Gilt. Can you please help me authenticate? Please let me know if I need clearer or additional photos.

Model: Double Zip Medium
Purchased From: Gilt
Photos taken by: Myself

Thanks so much!


----------



## Klenina

Klenina said:


> Hi all!!
> Bought myself a Galleria/Double Zip Medium from Gilt. Can you please help me authenticate? Please let me know if I need clearer or additional photos.
> 
> Thanks so much!


More photos!!


----------



## Klenina

Last set of photos.
Thanks again!


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi guys can anybody Please help me authenticate this bag? I got it at the thrift store and I have been researching since I got it this yesterday. I'm still not sure if it's real or fake. Thank you so much in advance ☺️ for the help


----------



## luxebeeauty

Pt.2 for the pictures above in question... thank you so much for helping authenticate the bag ☺️


----------



## jinji

Would greatly appreciate if you can please check if this is authentic, please.  Seller says she purchased it from Saks.
Thanks in advance.

  Item: Vitello Daino Bauletto (Caemmo)


----------



## AtomicLush

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't tell anything from the photos in the listing. I know nothing of Real Authentication or their record for accuracy.   Post your own photos, including lots of good clear photos of the lining and logos. I have this exact bag in the cerise color.  It's from around 2009-2010 give or take, so not that old.
> PS: Linda's Stuff has been caught with more than their share of fakes over the years.



Hi Prada Psycho. Sorry for the delay. I hadn’t been home during the daytime so it was hard taking photos, so just got some this morning. Let me know if you need to see more. The hardware was hard to photograph it is dull, not shiny. Almost like a satin finish on a kitchen faucet.


----------



## Panfilova

Hello dear As i am new to Prada) want to ask your expert evaluation Got the bag purchased by buyer in Europe, told it was bought in official store. But i dont have the reciept. And want to be sure it is trully authentic, as i am concern about inner tag saying “Prada Made in Italy” 
Please kindly take a look
Prada Saffiano Lux
1BA863
i am sorry, have to divide for two posts to share all pictures needed. 
 Thank you in advance


----------



## Panfilova

Hello dear As i am new to Prada) want to ask your expert evaluation Got the bag purchased by buyer in Europe, told it was bought in official store. But i dont have the reciept. And want to be sure it is trully authentic, as i am concern about inner tag saying “Prada Made in Italy”
Please kindly take a look
Prada Saffiano Lux
1BA863
If you will need any additional fotos, i wil do
 Thank you in advance


----------



## Juliw

I would really appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag - thank you so much


----------



## ANB93

Item Name: (Vintage) Prada Nylon Backpack with chain straps
Listing number: 1068512779 (i think?)
Seller ID: hjinjin (on poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nylon-black-chain-backpack-5a0278ecbcd4a784a604f33b?utm_source=gdm&l_con=PREOWNED%2FUSED&gdm_bottom=false&campaign_id=1068512779&utm_campaign=1068512779&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgqX309z82QIVhrbACh39KgSgEAQYAyABEgKNfPD_BwE&login=true
Comments: Could someone please help me authenticate this backpack? Please let me know if more photos are required. This bag is for sale online and I want to check all authentication before placing the order. The seller stated that this bag was purchased in either 1993 or 1994. I've seen tons of this same bag sold on Vestaire Collective so i do believe that it is a true style, but I am not convinced that this specific bag is completely authentic. Please let me know if additional photos are needed, and I will ask the seller.
Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Starlight521

Can some please authenticate this Prada Fairy wallet? This is my first time posting so if I missed anything or you need any additional info please let me know!

Item Name: Prada Fairy Wallet
Listing number: N/A - Poshmark
Seller ID: misssoniab
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Fairy-wallet-5ab3e3752ab8c532f230c04d
Comments: She says it was a gift from an ex-boyfriend and has no reason to think it would be a fake. I can't find anything online about this style in the collection, however I think there were some that were only available in Europe/Asia and not in the US so maybe that's why?


----------



## missfiggy

Starlight521 said:


> Can some please authenticate this Prada Fairy wallet? This is my first time posting so if I missed anything or you need any additional info please let me know!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Fairy Wallet
> Listing number: N/A - Poshmark
> Seller ID: misssoniab
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Fairy-wallet-5ab3e3752ab8c532f230c04d
> Comments: She says it was a gift from an ex-boyfriend and has no reason to think it would be a fake. I can't find anything online about this style in the collection, however I think there were some that were only available in Europe/Asia and not in the US so maybe that's why?



It's fake.


----------



## Starlight521

missfiggy said:


> It's fake.


Thank you. Is it a non-existing style? Or a fake of something that was actually produced?


----------



## goldenpond

Please help authenticate this item. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: 
PRADA Saffiano Large Galleria Double Zip Tote Polline
Listing number: 238781
Link: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-large-galleria-double-zip-tote-polline-238781


----------



## missfiggy

Starlight521 said:


> Thank you. Is it a non-existing style? Or a fake of something that was actually produced?



What's the difference?  Fake is fake is fake.


----------



## Juliw

Juliw said:


> I would really appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag - thank you so much


Please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starlight521

missfiggy said:


> What's the difference?  Fake is fake is fake.


True, but just curious if this style ever existed since I hadn't seen it before. Also what about it immediately showed to you that it wasn't authentic so I can learn more about how to tell.


----------



## Juliw

Juliw said:


> I would really appreciate if you could please authenticate this bag - thank you so much


Can somebody please look At this or advise why they are not? Thank you


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies! I’m hoping that you have some time to help me with authenticating this bag.  Thank you and Appreciate your time!

Item: Prada Tessuto Montagna Nylon Multipocket Fanny Pack Belt Bag Nero Black 237282

Listing Number: 237282

Seller ID: FashionphileOutlet

Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessut...-Pack-Belt-Bag-Nero-Black-237282/302680061345


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Starlight521 said:


> True, but just curious if this style ever existed since I hadn't seen it before. Also what about it immediately showed to you that it wasn't authentic so I can learn more about how to tell.



The ladies that authenticate here in the forum do not divulge their authentication methods and secrets since counterfeiters comb the forums looking for ways to improve their products.


----------



## RueMonge

Juliw said:


> Can somebody please look At this or advise why they are not? Thank you



Read post one and repost with all the photos asked for and include the other information needed like where you got the bag.


----------



## poopsie

Juliw said:


> Can somebody please look At this or advise why they are not? Thank you




The authenticators here volunteer on their free time. If you haven't received a reply you can always use a paid service like Authenticate4U. For a small fee they will give you an opinion. If you need a formal letter for a dispute it will cost more. Be advised that you will need the pictures outlined in the first post of this thread no matter who authenticates it.
Good luck


----------



## Juliw

poopsie said:


> The authenticators here volunteer on their free time. If you haven't received a reply you can always use a paid service like Authenticate4U. For a small fee they will give you an opinion. If you need a formal letter for a dispute it will cost more. Be advised that you will need the pictures outlined in the first post of this thread no matter who authenticates it.
> Good luck


I understand that and appreciate they give their time freely but if they just say they don’t wish to authenticate the item people wouldn’t keep wondering if it’s been overlooked!


----------



## Juliw

poopsie said:


> The authenticators here volunteer on their free time. If you haven't received a reply you can always use a paid service like Authenticate4U. For a small fee they will give you an opinion. If you need a formal letter for a dispute it will cost more. Be advised that you will need the pictures outlined in the first post of this thread no matter who authenticates it.
> Good luck


I understand that and appreciate they give their time freely but if they just say they don’t wish to authenticate the item people wouldn’t keep wondering if it’s been overlooked!


----------



## Jesper Joy

Hi,
i was wondering if you could confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thank you
Item Namerada saffiano clutch
Listing number:
Seller ID: Farfetch
Link:https://www.farfetch.com/no/shopping/women/prada-saffiano-clutch-bag-item-12676613.aspx
Comments: The clutch did not come with the box. i only got the dust bag and the auth. card.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jesper Joy said:


> Hi,
> i was wondering if you could confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thank you
> Item Namerada saffiano clutch
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Farfetch
> Link:https://www.farfetch.com/no/shopping/women/prada-saffiano-clutch-bag-item-12676613.aspx
> Comments: The clutch did not come with the box. i only got the dust bag and the auth. card.


Not familiar with this one, but nothing screams fake about it to me. All the usual details I look for are correct.


----------



## Jesper Joy

Prada Psycho said:


> Not familiar with this one, but nothing screams fake about it to me. All the usual details I look for are correct.


thanks for the help☺️


----------



## AtomicLush

AtomicLush said:


> Hi Prada Psycho. Sorry for the delay. I hadn’t been home during the daytime so it was hard taking photos, so just got some this morning. Let me know if you need to see more. The hardware was hard to photograph it is dull, not shiny. Almost like a satin finish on a kitchen faucet.



Just checking to see if you need more specific photos or shots of the handbag. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## YoursMochi

Hello! I'm making my first big bag purchase and was hoping to get some help with authenticating this bag:

Item Name: 29155/01
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: trendlee
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-lux-tote-saffiano-leather-medium749274221201
Comments: Prada Double Zip Luxe Tote Saffiano Leather Medium in Brown

Many, many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

YoursMochi said:


> Hello! I'm making my first big bag purchase and was hoping to get some help with authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item Name: 29155/01
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: trendlee
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-lux-tote-saffiano-leather-medium749274221201
> Comments: Prada Double Zip Luxe Tote Saffiano Leather Medium in Brown
> 
> Many, many thanks in advance for your help!


It's been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## yasmimcfi

Item Name: Women’s leather Prada bag
Listing number: 253524471241
Seller ID: sydia130693-8
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-lea...k%2Fitm%2F253524471241&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true
Comments: I’m not sure about it’s authenticity


----------



## YoursMochi

Prada Psycho said:


> It's been sold. Did you buy it?


Yes, I did.  Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide!


----------



## Prada Psycho

YoursMochi said:


> Yes, I did.  Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide!


You'll need to take your own photos per page one/post one of this thread and post them here.  The listing photos were completely inadequate for authentication.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yasmimcfi said:


> Item Name: Women’s leather Prada bag
> Listing number: 253524471241
> Seller ID: sydia130693-8
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-leather-prada-bag/253524471241?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253524471241&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I’m not sure about it’s authenticity


 This belongs in the nearest dumpster and set on fire!!!


----------



## yasmimcfi

Prada Psycho said:


> This belongs in the nearest dumpster and set on fire!!!



Thank you for the help!


----------



## the_daily_luxe

I have received this Prada as a gift and was wondering if it was authentic.

Item: Vintage PRADA backpack 
Seller: N/a
Link: n/a
Comments: bag came as is without accessories


----------



## Emilymae

Hello,

I purchased this preloved prada Bag. Please could you let me know your thoughts on wether you think it’s real or not. I’m quite confident it is. I can smell the leather from a mile off!


----------



## Esther2017

Hi authenticators. I got this as a gift but just want to make sure it not counterfeit. Really appreciated your time!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Esther2017 said:


> Hi authenticators. I got this as a gift but just want to make sure it not counterfeit. Really appreciated your time!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4020438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020439
> View attachment 4020440
> View attachment 4020441
> View attachment 4020442
> View attachment 4020443
> View attachment 4020444
> View attachment 4020445
> View attachment 4020446
> View attachment 4020441
> View attachment 4020442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020447



Your pics are way too small for authentication.


----------



## Pink7ice

I'm pretty sure this is authentic as I have  2 more of the twin pocket tote.  I've just never seen this color, "amnetista".   Everything looks authentic, except there is a metal thing above the inside zipper, not sure why (maybe someone did it to know it was theirs?) .  Please let me know what you think. *I did purchase it already *

Pictures and then link below

Prada twin pocket tote
Item : 123029962976
Seller: lovedluxuryfashion













https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-PRA...962976?hash=item1ca52840e0:g:GtEAAOSw4ltary6y


----------



## missfiggy

the_daily_luxe said:


> I have received this Prada as a gift and was wondering if it was authentic.
> 
> Item: Vintage PRADA backpack
> Seller: N/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: bag came as is without accessories
> View attachment 4019738
> View attachment 4019739
> View attachment 4019740
> View attachment 4019742
> View attachment 4019743
> View attachment 4019744
> View attachment 4019751
> View attachment 4019752
> View attachment 4019753
> View attachment 4019744



I don't believe that this is authentic but without photos of the inside I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> I'm pretty sure this is authentic as I have  2 more of the twin pocket tote.  I've just never seen this color, "amnetista".   Everything looks authentic, except there is a metal thing above the inside zipper, not sure why (maybe someone did it to know it was theirs?) .  Please let me know what you think. *I did purchase it already *
> 
> Pictures and then link below
> 
> Prada twin pocket tote
> Item : 123029962976
> Seller: lovedluxuryfashion
> View attachment 4021434
> View attachment 4021435
> 
> View attachment 4021398
> View attachment 4021402
> View attachment 4021404
> View attachment 4021398
> View attachment 4021402
> View attachment 4021404
> View attachment 4021411
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-PRA...962976?hash=item1ca52840e0:g:GtEAAOSw4ltary6y



I am not so sure that this is authentic.  PP, any thoughts?


----------



## Pink7ice

missfiggy said:


> I am not so sure that this is authentic.  PP, any thoughts?


Thank you for the response so quickly,   if you guys/girls could let me know so I can return it within the 14 day return period.  Very much thanks! 

And I meant to say the color was ametista, my autocorrect messed it up

Here is a similar one...


----------



## g4036011

Could you please confirm the authenticity of this bag. I bought from the seller in my country (Thailand). The seller said that this bag is *prada vitello daino leather tote bag.*


----------



## Pink7ice

missfiggy said:


> I am not so sure that this is authentic.  PP, any thoughts?


Also here is the inside of zipper


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> Also here is the inside of zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022116



Definitely looks fake now.  See if PP chimes in with anything.


----------



## Pink7ice

missfiggy said:


> Definitely looks fake now.  See if PP chimes in with anything.


Thanks, I'm curious, it looks identical to the one I got at the actual store. Here is a picture of the zipper of the authentic one (which is the smaller Glace tote)next to the other one.   Both are Lampo zippers. If there is something else I can compare it to on the authentic one, let me know


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I am not so sure that this is authentic.  PP, any thoughts?


I'm with you.  Something's off.   I'm wondering if this is the same bag that was in the listing, myself.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Definitely looks fake now.  See if PP chimes in with anything.





Pink7ice said:


> Thanks, I'm curious, it looks identical to the one I got at the actual store. Here is a picture of the zipper of the authentic one (which is the smaller Glace tote)next to the other one.   Both are Lampo zippers. If there is something else I can compare it to on the authentic one, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022387
> View attachment 4022388




Post a photo of the outside triangle logo. It has to be crystal clear in focus and close up.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> Post a photo of the outside triangle logo. It has to be crystal clear in focus and close up.


Here we go


----------



## Pink7ice

PradaPsycho, the purse I received has a little wear on the front bottom corners, as you can see in the listing, they match up with the wear on the actual bag I received.  Maybe my camera and lighting are off a bit.  Let me know what else I can send you!  Thank you for your time


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

Hi there
I'm new to the forum so apologies if this is in the wrong place but its not really a request for authentication, more a request for some of your expert detective work in figuring out a mystery Prada that keeps popping up everywhere but always in the same format, using the same pictures.

Now I know that sites will often use stock images but the same photos of the same bag is even being used on second hand sites where the picture is meant to be of someone's own bag. Very odd.

So, the bag in question has the serial number BT953L ASK FO216 and it's a Prada blue baltico soft calfskin leather messenger style satchel. (On some sites its erroneously called Saffiano leather even though its clearly smooth)

It happens to be exactly the kind of bag I'm looking for but luckily I did a bit more checking before I bought it.

I initially saw it on a pre-loved UK site called HEWI (hardly ever worn it) but I've since seen it on eBay ( seller with no score (!) name is samuekorkoya-0), also seen it on Gethuda, Brandsvice, Londress, and, most worryingly, one has recently sold on Yoogi's Closet.

The same photos are being used every time and each time the price is heavily discounted, although its still around a thousand pounds on most of the sites.

My question is, is this a real bag or has it been specifically made for the black market? If its a fake it appears to be quite a sophisticated one, it was only when I looked at some of the stitching (as far as you can see from the images) that I started to question it.
If you type the serial number into Google images then several of these sites show up, all with the same images of the bag.
I've uploaded a couple of the images from HEWI and Yoogi's closet. Another thing, the same authenticity cards are used for each site.
I've no intention of buying this bag from any of the sites mentioned but I do actually like the bag itself. Does it exist as a 'real' Prada anywhere?  thank you for any input x


----------



## YoursMochi

Prada Psycho said:


> You'll need to take your own photos per page one/post one of this thread and post them here.  The listing photos were completely inadequate for authentication.





Prada Psycho said:


> You'll need to take your own photos per page one/post one of this thread and post them here.  The listing photos were completely inadequate for authentication.


Thanks for letting me know. Here are some photos that I took. Please let me know what you think. I can take more photos, if needed. Thank you!


----------



## YoursMochi

YoursMochi said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Here are some photos that I took. Please let me know what you think. I can take more photos, if needed. Thank you!
> View attachment 4022877
> View attachment 4022878
> View attachment 4022880
> View attachment 4022881
> View attachment 4022882
> View attachment 4022884
> View attachment 4022885
> View attachment 4022889
> View attachment 4022895



Here are the two last photos  Thanks!


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm with you.  Something's off.   I'm wondering if this is the same bag that was in the listing, myself.


----------



## Prada Psycho

YoursMochi said:


> Here are the two last photos  Thanks!
> View attachment 4022898
> View attachment 4022900


Need shots of the lining. Clear and close up. With and without flash.


----------



## Prada Psycho

leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> Hi there
> I'm new to the forum so apologies if this is in the wrong place but its not really a request for authentication, more a request for some of your expert detective work in figuring out a mystery Prada that keeps popping up everywhere but always in the same format, using the same pictures.
> 
> Now I know that sites will often use stock images but the same photos of the same bag is even being used on second hand sites where the picture is meant to be of someone's own bag. Very odd.
> 
> So, the bag in question has the serial number BT953L ASK FO216 and it's a Prada blue baltico soft calfskin leather messenger style satchel. (On some sites its erroneously called Saffiano leather even though its clearly smooth)
> 
> It happens to be exactly the kind of bag I'm looking for but luckily I did a bit more checking before I bought it.
> 
> I initially saw it on a pre-loved UK site called HEWI (hardly ever worn it) but I've since seen it on eBay ( seller with no score (!) name is samuekorkoya-0), also seen it on Gethuda, Brandsvice, Londress, and, most worryingly, one has recently sold on Yoogi's Closet.
> 
> The same photos are being used every time and each time the price is heavily discounted, although its still around a thousand pounds on most of the sites.
> 
> My question is, is this a real bag or has it been specifically made for the black market? If its a fake it appears to be quite a sophisticated one, it was only when I looked at some of the stitching (as far as you can see from the images) that I started to question it.
> If you type the serial number into Google images then several of these sites show up, all with the same images of the bag.
> I've uploaded a couple of the images from HEWI and Yoogi's closet. Another thing, the same authenticity cards are used for each site.
> I've no intention of buying this bag from any of the sites mentioned but I do actually like the bag itself. Does it exist as a 'real' Prada anywhere?  thank you for any input x




It's not uncommon for criminals to grab photos of authentic items from legitimate businesses, use the photos and try to "sell" the item.  The one on Yoogis is authentic.  I actually had my eye on it for a while.

Fashionphile also had it for a while. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-pattina-messenger-bag-baltico-178258


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

Prada Psycho said:


> It's not uncommon for criminals to grab photos of authentic items from legitimate businesses, use the photos and try to "sell" the item.  The one on Yoogis is authentic.  I actually had my eye on it for a while.


Oh thank you for such a quick response!
That answers my main question then, that this bag does exist as a genuine Prada. Now begins the long search to find an authentic one!


----------



## YoursMochi

YoursMochi said:


> Here are the two last photos  Thanks!
> View attachment 4022898
> View attachment 4022900





Prada Psycho said:


> Need shots of the lining. Clear and close up. With and without flash.



Here are more close up photos of the lining. Let me know if it's clear enough .Thanks again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> View attachment 4022912
> View attachment 4022911


Let's see what _*MissFiggy *_has to say.


----------



## Prada Psycho

YoursMochi said:


> Here are more close up photos of the lining. Let me know if it's clear enough .Thanks again!
> View attachment 4022924
> View attachment 4022927


I think this one's OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> Oh thank you for such a quick response!
> That answers my main question then, that this bag does exist as a genuine Prada. Now begins the long search to find an authentic one!


Bookmark the ones at Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Lots of times people buy items and return them when the want something new.  I've scored quite a few items that way.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> Let's see what _*MissFiggy *_has to say.


Sounds good, and what do _you _think?


----------



## YoursMochi

Prada Psycho said:


> I think this one's OK.


Thanks!!


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

Hope I'm not breaking any rules by asking for another authentication so quickly but I've had this one bookmarked in Vestiare Collective for a few weeks. As it's already packed up ready to ship they say they can't take any more photos so these may not be clear enough to give a definitive answer.
I love it but....


----------



## Pink7ice

Authenticators, here is the inside


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Let's see what _*MissFiggy *_has to say.



Re:
* Pink7ice *
Large clean clear closeups of the lining please.  At least one photo with flash and at least one without flash.


----------



## Pink7ice

missfiggy said:


> Re:
> * Pink7ice *
> Large clean clear closeups of the lining please.  At least one photo with flash and at least one without flash.


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> View attachment 4023027
> View attachment 4023027



Still don't think it's authentic.  Something DEFINITELY off with this.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> Sounds good, and _*what do you think*_?





missfiggy said:


> Still don't think it's authentic.  Something DEFINITELY off with this.



If I were in your shoes, I'd take advantage of the return policy.  Since neither MissFiggy nor I can come to a definitive conclusion and we're both seeing bothersome details, getting a refund would be your best option.  The choice to keep it is in your hands at this point.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd take advantage of the return policy.  Since neither MissFiggy nor I can come to a definitive conclusion and we're both seeing bothersome details, getting a refund would be your best option.  The choice to keep it is in your hands at this point.


Ok great, is there another picture you'd like me to take?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> Ok great, is there another picture you'd like me to take?


No.  I'd just return it and stay clear from eBay in the future.


----------



## g4036011

Dear Authenticator.....I'm still waiting for your help...
My post#5965.


----------



## missfiggy

g4036011 said:


> Could you please confirm the authenticity of this bag. I bought from the seller in my country (Thailand). The seller said that this bag is *prada vitello daino leather tote bag.*
> View attachment 4022108
> View attachment 4022109
> View attachment 4022110
> View attachment 4022111
> View attachment 4022112
> View attachment 4022113



From the photos it looks authentic to me.


----------



## g4036011

missfiggy said:


> From the photos it looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much...missfiggy


----------



## msgraxie

Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link:
http://tinypic.com/r/qsjqwx/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2l9l4j4/9
http://tinypic.com/r/1j5a0/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2co5vh0/9
http://tinypic.com/r/8yw4s6/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2a4ydci/9
http://tinypic.com/r/opwjkm/9
http://tinypic.com/r/w9vgw0/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2pozi3n/9
http://tinypic.com/r/fuicn/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2113vdg/9
http://tinypic.com/r/33xcufb/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2qbhzyh/9
http://tinypic.com/r/6q9ovp/9
http://tinypic.com/r/246rr75/9
Comments: Hello. I’m pretty new with Prada bags in general and I need a little help in authenticating this bag. First time branching from LV. Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

msgraxie said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link:
> http://tinypic.com/r/qsjqwx/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2l9l4j4/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/1j5a0/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2co5vh0/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/8yw4s6/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2a4ydci/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/opwjkm/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/w9vgw0/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2pozi3n/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/fuicn/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2113vdg/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/33xcufb/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2qbhzyh/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/6q9ovp/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/246rr75/9
> Comments: Hello. I’m pretty new with Prada bags in general and I need a little help in authenticating this bag. First time branching from LV. Thank you.


Your photos aren't showing up. Only individual links.


----------



## msgraxie

Sorry there seems to be some kind of error here are the photos again

Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia
Listing Number/Seller ID: N/A

Please let me know if you need more photos. 
Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

msgraxie said:


> Sorry there seems to be some kind of error here are the photos again
> 
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia
> Listing Number/Seller ID: N/A
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4027313
> View attachment 4027314
> View attachment 4027315
> View attachment 4027316
> View attachment 4027317
> View attachment 4027318
> View attachment 4027319
> View attachment 4027320
> View attachment 4027321
> View attachment 4027322


Still just links.


----------



## msgraxie

Prada Psycho said:


> Your photos aren't showing up. Only individual links.


Reposted it again hope you can have a look at it. Thank you.


----------



## msgraxie

Prada Psycho said:


> Still just links.


----------



## Prada Psycho

msgraxie said:


> View attachment 4027336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027351


Need to see some good, clear, close ups of the lining, with and without flash.


----------



## msgraxie

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see some good, clear, close ups of the lining, with and without flash.



Here’s the additional photos


----------



## anasanfran

Hello, I purchased this bag and the auction has already ended. i am sending you the link and adding additional photos I think you need. Thank you SO MUCH in advance!!

Item Name: Vintage Prada Sheepskin Bag
Listing Number: 263562036657
Seller ID: een1981
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...vlwVK7cnfds%2BBy0VZwA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Additional pics below


----------



## missfiggy

msgraxie said:


> Here’s the additional photos
> 
> View attachment 4027739
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027741



No alarm bells in any of the photos that I've seen.  It's a pre-2012 model and they weren't faked particularly well.  Are there any cards?


----------



## missfiggy

anasanfran said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag and the auction has already ended. i am sending you the link and adding additional photos I think you need. Thank you SO MUCH in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada Sheepskin Bag
> Listing Number: 263562036657
> Seller ID: een1981
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Sheepskin-Bag-/263562036657?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Qd5q3X6TvlwVK7cnfds%2BBy0VZwA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Additional pics below



This looks fake to me.


----------



## msgraxie

missfiggy said:


> No alarm bells in any of the photos that I've seen.  It's a pre-2012 model and they weren't faked particularly well.  Are there any cards?



Unfortunately no it doesn’t come with the cards. Only the bag itself and the dust bag. Do you think I should go with the purchase?

Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia


----------



## missfiggy

msgraxie said:


> Unfortunately no it doesn’t come with the cards. Only the bag itself and the dust bag. Do you think I should go with the purchase?
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN1874 in Peonia



You will have to make that decision for yourself - we NEVER comment on such a subjective topic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anasanfran said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag and the auction has already ended. i am sending you the link and adding additional photos I think you need. Thank you SO MUCH in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada Sheepskin Bag
> Listing Number: 263562036657
> Seller ID: een1981
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Sheepskin-Bag-/263562036657?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Qd5q3X6TvlwVK7cnfds%2BBy0VZwA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Additional pics below


Total fake.


----------



## msgraxie

missfiggy said:


> You will have to make that decision for yourself - we NEVER comment on such a subjective topic.



Alright. Thank you so much for your help Missfiggy and Prada Psycho.


----------



## KArena21

Could you please help to confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## anasanfran

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.


 
Thank you SOOO MUCH, Prada Psycho and MissFiggy! Without you both I would have never received a full refund and you guys are really HEROES in my book. You are so appreciated and I think what you guys do in your personal free time is so noble. You truly are heroes!!! (me bowing...I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!)


----------



## Prada Psycho

anasanfran said:


> Thank you SOOO MUCH, Prada Psycho and MissFiggy! Without you both I would have never received a full refund and you guys are really HEROES in my book. You are so appreciated and I think what you guys do in your personal free time is so noble. You truly are heroes!!! (me bowing...I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!)




That's probably one of the nicest "thank you" posts we've gotten around here, aye_* MissFiggy*_?


----------



## Prada Psycho

KArena21 said:


> Could you please help to confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028804
> View attachment 4028805
> View attachment 4028806
> View attachment 4028807
> View attachment 4028808
> View attachment 4028810
> View attachment 4028811


Authentication request format?


----------



## KArena21

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?



Item Name: Prada Tessuto 1N1862 Papaya 
Listing number: 162898889466
Seller ID: kanyos88
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authenti...sbody-papaya-/162898889466#vi__app-cvip-panel
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> That's probably one of the nicest "thank you" posts we've gotten around here, aye_* MissFiggy*_?



Aye Cap'n.


----------



## KArena21

KArena21 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto 1N1862 Papaya
> Listing number: 162898889466
> Seller ID: kanyos88
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authenti...sbody-papaya-/162898889466#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments: I uploaded more pics for your consideration.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello Again, Consider getting this vintage bag from shopee. Probably the best condition I’ve ever seen for the pics of this particular bag. What do you guys think?

Link:  https://shopee.tw/a813101/370110849


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Hello Again, Consider getting this vintage bag from shopee. Probably the best condition I’ve ever seen for the pics of this particular bag. What do you guys think?
> 
> Link:  https://shopee.tw/a813101/370110849
> 
> View attachment 4029897
> View attachment 4029898
> 
> View attachment 4029900
> View attachment 4029901
> View attachment 4029902
> View attachment 4029903
> View attachment 4029904
> View attachment 4029905
> View attachment 4029906


Vintage nylon isn't my forte, I'm thinking this might be authentic.  *Bratty1919* knows vintage better.  Wait for her to drop in and comment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

KArena21 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto 1N1862 Papaya
> Listing number: 162898889466
> Seller ID: kanyos88
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authenti...sbody-papaya-/162898889466#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Comments:



I'm thinking this is authentic.  Nothing glaring about it to me.  Wait for *MissFiggy* and* Bratty1919*'s thoughts.


----------



## Pink7ice

Hi Pradapsycho and Missfiggy thank you for the great advice on the last purse I had t you look at, I ended up returning it for a full refund. So I came across this on a resale site (vestiaire.com), these are the best pictures I could get, what do you think? Sorry there are no pictures of the zipper, and the lining, as I know you would appreciate those. But based off of what I could provide you, what do you think? The first picture is directly from Prada.com for comparison


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Vintage nylon isn't my forte, I'm thinking this might be authentic.  *Bratty1919* knows vintage better.  Wait for her to drop in and comment.



Thanks. I appreciate.
I actually end up with the one from different seller. I would post the pic when I get the bag. Thanks again.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Vintage nylon isn't my forte, I'm thinking this might be authentic.  *Bratty1919* knows vintage better.  Wait for her to drop in and comment.



I'm thinking authentic here.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this is authentic.  Nothing glaring about it to me.  Wait for *MissFiggy* and* Bratty1919*'s thoughts.



And I'm thinking authentic here too.


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> Hi Pradapsycho and Missfiggy thank you for the great advice on the last purse I had t you look at, I ended up returning it for a full refund. So I came across this on a resale site (vestiaire.com), these are the best pictures I could get, what do you think? Sorry there are no pictures of the zipper, and the lining, as I know you would appreciate those. But based off of what I could provide you, what do you think? The first picture is directly from Prada.com for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030720
> 
> View attachment 4030715
> View attachment 4030716
> View attachment 4030717
> View attachment 4030718



There really aren't enough pictures of the quality we need to make a good assessment.  I will say that vestaire is usually reliable for authenticity though.


----------



## KArena21

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this is authentic.  Nothing glaring about it to me.  Wait for *MissFiggy* and* Bratty1919*'s thoughts.


Thank you so much. I appreciate


----------



## KArena21

missfiggy said:


> And I'm thinking authentic here too.


Thank you so much


----------



## GlendaV

item name: prada saffiano lux tote
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: uploaded photos below hope that you could help me authenticate this bag from a private seller. comes with dust bag only no cards.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hi, I’m back with the bag. No card included. I think I know the answer though. :/


----------



## jinji

Hi ladies, 
Would appreciate if you can please check this purse for authenticity. I have additional pictures attached.

Item Name: Prada Bauletto Vit. Daino BL0805, Bluette
Listing number: 323029925521
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRA...738758&hash=item4b36157e91:g:4WAAAOSw9tJaakh4
Comments:
I am adding a few more pictures for your perusal, hoping to hear from you!

Thank you very much.


----------



## MPatriciaB

Hi everyone! I just purchased a bag days ago and would need help from the Pros to authenticate my purchase. Here are the photos.
Thank you and I appreciate your time!


----------



## missfiggy

GlendaV said:


> item name: prada saffiano lux tote
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: uploaded photos below hope that you could help me authenticate this bag from a private seller. comes with dust bag only no cards.
> 
> View attachment 4031240
> View attachment 4031243
> View attachment 4031244
> View attachment 4031245
> View attachment 4031246
> View attachment 4031247
> View attachment 4031248
> View attachment 4031249
> View attachment 4031250
> View attachment 4031251



I have a niggling doubt about this one, but without many more closeup photos I can't be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

jinji said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would appreciate if you can please check this purse for authenticity. I have additional pictures attached.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Bauletto Vit. Daino BL0805, Bluette
> Listing number: 323029925521
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRA...738758&hash=item4b36157e91:g:4WAAAOSw9tJaakh4
> Comments:
> I am adding a few more pictures for your perusal, hoping to hear from you!
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031932
> View attachment 4031933
> View attachment 4031934
> View attachment 4031935
> View attachment 4031936
> View attachment 4031937
> View attachment 4031938
> View attachment 4031939
> View attachment 4031941
> View attachment 4031942



No red flags or alarm bells here.  Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

MPatriciaB said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased a bag days ago and would need help from the Pros to authenticate my purchase. Here are the photos.
> Thank you and I appreciate your time!
> View attachment 4033873
> View attachment 4033874
> View attachment 4033875
> View attachment 4033876
> View attachment 4033877
> View attachment 4033878
> View attachment 4033879
> View attachment 4033880
> View attachment 4033882
> View attachment 4033885



This looks authentic.


----------



## MPatriciaB

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.


Thank you missfiggy, I appreciate your time and effort! Now, I can breathe.


----------



## jinji

missfiggy said:


> No red flags or alarm bells here.  Looks authentic to me.



Thanks for your feedback, Missfiggy! 

Best regards,


----------



## xmishelle

Hi all- can you please authenticate this Prada Galleria Large Bag I just bought from eBay? I really appreciate all the help here! It's my first bag so a little cautious.
My only concern is that I could NOT find the "made in italy" tag inside the bag- not sure if that's normal? 
Item number: 232726139039
Seller: 5thandthrift
Prada Black Lux Saffiano Leather Galleria Double Zip Large Satchel Bag
Ebay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black-Lux-Saffiano-Leather-Galleria-Double-Zip-Large-Satchel-Bag-/232726139039?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=3EMUMhUJtRQKhf0v9qy2BnokrkE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## missfiggy

xmishelle said:


> Hi all- can you please authenticate this Prada Galleria Large Bag I just bought from eBay? I really appreciate all the help here! It's my first bag so a little cautious.
> My only concern is that I could NOT find the "made in italy" tag inside the bag- not sure if that's normal?
> Item number: 232726139039
> Seller: 5thandthrift
> Prada Black Lux Saffiano Leather Galleria Double Zip Large Satchel Bag
> Ebay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black-Lux-Saffiano-Leather-Galleria-Double-Zip-Large-Satchel-Bag-/232726139039?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=3EMUMhUJtRQKhf0v9qy2BnokrkE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It looks authentic to me.  And if you look at your first photo you will see that it is of a bloody great big plaque that says "MADE IN ITALY".  What more do you want??


----------



## xmishelle

missfiggy said:


> It looks authentic to me.  And if you look at your first photo you will see that it is of a bloody great big plaque that says "MADE IN ITALY".  What more do you want??


Ok got it! Thanks so much!!! I thought there had to be a seperate made in Italy small tag in addition to that.... now I see it’s just one or the other! Thank you again!!


----------



## verytotes

Hello, i hope someone can help me authenticate this prada bag from the photos available in both ebay and vestiaire. They are the same exact bag by the same seller. 

Item Name: Prada Daino Twin Pocket Tote BN2693
Listing number: 112931239849
Seller ID: ciacho_queenb
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Bl...239849?hash=item1a4b39f7a9:g:DJkAAOSwAO1anBar

This exact bag is also listed in Vestiaire. link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/black-leather-prada-handbag-5445769.shtml

Comments: There are more photos available in Vestiaire's website but im not sure if that's enough for authentication. i'm hoping it is..

Thank you for your time


----------



## yasmimcfi

Item: ladies Prada Milano Brown Hand Bag
Seller: kasiula_1st
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253564097289


----------



## Cstepha

Hello, if someone could please help me authenticate the Prada Paradigme tote that I have purchased it would be much appreciated! The only reason for my doubts are that this bag came with a navy blue and white dust bag when I would have thought it would come with white, also the authenticity card has not been filled out.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Prada Psycho

yasmimcfi said:


> Item: ladies Prada Milano Brown Hand Bag
> Seller: kasiula_1st
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253564097289


Hideous fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cstepha said:


> Hello, if someone could please help me authenticate the Prada Paradigme tote that I have purchased it would be much appreciated! The only reason for my doubts are that this bag came with a navy blue and white dust bag when I would have thought it would come with white, also the authenticity card has not been filled out.
> 
> Thank you for your time
> View attachment 4037215
> View attachment 4037216
> View attachment 4037218
> View attachment 4037219
> View attachment 4037220
> View attachment 4037221
> View attachment 4037222
> View attachment 4037224
> View attachment 4037226
> View attachment 4037227


Fake, but not for the reasons you mention. Where did you buy it?

In the future, use the authentication request format on page one, post one of this thread.  I generally ignore posts that don't follow the rules, but this fake is so bad that I don't want to look at it again.


----------



## Cstepha

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, but not for the reasons you mention. Where did you buy it?
> 
> In the future, use the authentication request format on page one, post one of this thread.  I generally ignore posts that don't follow the rules, but this fake is so bad that I don't want to look at it again.



Thank you so much for letting me know!! I purchased it from a shop that sells pre-owned “authentic” designer wear. Are you able to tell me how you knew it was a replica? so I can advise them of these points when I return to the shop.

Thank you again, much appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

Cstepha said:


> Hello, if someone could please help me authenticate the Prada Paradigme tote that I have purchased it would be much appreciated! The only reason for my doubts are that this bag came with a navy blue and white dust bag when I would have thought it would come with white, also the authenticity card has not been filled out.
> 
> Thank you for your time
> View attachment 4037215
> View attachment 4037216
> View attachment 4037218
> View attachment 4037219
> View attachment 4037220
> View attachment 4037221
> View attachment 4037222
> View attachment 4037224
> View attachment 4037226
> View attachment 4037227



I believe that you are the ebay seller.  We don't usually authenticate for sellers.  Unfortunately the bag is a really bad fake.  I suggest you take it back to that little boutique, along with a lawyer, and initiate civil action to get your $$$ back.


----------



## missfiggy

Cstepha said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know!! I purchased it from a shop that sells pre-owned “authentic” designer wear. Are you able to tell me how you knew it was a replica? so I can advise them of these points when I return to the shop.
> 
> Thank you again, much appreciated!



We don't give out hints here as these pages are used by counterfeiters to "improve" their illegal wares.
However, we can suggest that you have the bag authenticated by a reputable authenticiation agency. There are several online services which will charge a modest fee and can generally authenticate from excellent quality, high res, closeup photos.  They will provide a letter of non authenticity and will detail in the letter, all the points of difference between your bag and a known authentic model.  Best of luck.


----------



## Cstepha

missfiggy said:


> I believe that you are the ebay seller.  We don't usually authenticate for sellers.  Unfortunately the bag is a really bad fake.  I suggest you take it back to that little boutique, along with a lawyer, and initiate civil action to get your $$$ back.



So once I read that the bag was a replica this morning I removed the listing, I have since contacted the shop I purchased it from and will be taking it back, thank you for the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Item Name: Authentic PradBrown Canvas Yellow leather Boston  handbag italy with ID tags keys
Listing number: 152981478527
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...478527?hash=item239e681c7f:g:FBkAAOSwI51apyrP
Comments:  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

EyeEyeLuLu said:


> Item Name: Authentic PradBrown Canvas Yellow leather Boston  handbag italy with ID tags keys
> Listing number: 152981478527
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...478527?hash=item239e681c7f:g:FBkAAOSwI51apyrP
> Comments:  Thank you in advance!




Older & real.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hi! Could I please get some help authenticating this Prada Saffiano tote from ebay? The seller link is here: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253555881533?ul_noapp=true 

Also below are some close up photos of the lining and hardware. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

cheryline said:


> Hi! Could I please get some help authenticating this Prada Saffiano tote from ebay? The seller link is here: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253555881533?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Also below are some close up photos of the lining and hardware. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039600
> 
> View attachment 4039602
> 
> View attachment 4039605
> 
> View attachment 4039608



None of the photos is adequate for authentication.  Please read post #1 for the photos and resolutions we require.


----------



## verytotes

Hello everyone. I'd appreciate any help authenticating this Prada bag listed on ebay. : ) 

Item Name: (not official) Prada pebbled leather tote
Listing number: eBay item number 362290391717
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/362290391717?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true#viTabs_0

Comments: Based on the listing, the bag only comes with the dustbag and no authenticity cards. I also couldn't find the official name of the bag so if anyone can perhaps i.d. the style name or something i'd appreciate it a lot, cause i'd like to try find some google pics of it to see how it looks on someone or size perspective etc. Thank you so much.


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi Everyone,

I know the listing is running up app, but could this be authentic?
I can't find the same style online anywhere.



Item Name: Authentic Prada Daino Vitello Leather Tote Handbag in Black See Description*
Listing number: 183179145323
Seller ID: klavan_5 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183179145323?ViewItem=&item=183179145323


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know the listing is running up app, but could this be authentic?
> I can't find the same style online anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Daino Vitello Leather Tote Handbag in Black See Description*
> Listing number: 183179145323
> Seller ID: klavan_5
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183179145323?ViewItem=&item=183179145323


Pure and utter garbage!!!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Prada Psycho said:


> Pure and utter garbage!!!


 That's what I thought! I was just curious because I've never seen that style before. Thanks so much for confirming!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> That's what I thought! I was just curious because I've never seen that style before. Thanks so much for confirming!


There actually is an authentic Prada style similar to this.  But that doesn't take away the fact that this one is a piece of garbage.  I was stunned at the number of bidders.  Even if it were real, it's in terrible condition!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Prada Psycho said:


> There actually is an authentic Prada style similar to this.  But that doesn't take away the fact that this one is a piece of garbage.  I was stunned at the number of bidders.  Even if it were real, it's in terrible condition!


Yes, I know the similar one! I was just wondering if this one had so many bidders, despite the awful condition because of it's not that common. I wasn't thinking of bidding on it, just curious because I couldn't explain that there were so many bidders. Thanks again for clarifying!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> Yes, I know the similar one! I was just wondering if this one had so many bidders, despite the awful condition because of it's not that common. I wasn't thinking of bidding on it, just curious because I couldn't explain that there were so many bidders. Thanks again for clarifying!


Shill bidders most likely.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Prada Pomice Vitello Daino Top Handle Bauletto Tote Bag
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Prada Pomice Vitello Daino Top Handle Bauletto Tote Bag
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


Looks OK to me.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK to me.


 
Wow so it's authentic ?? Thank you so much for your help, it's my first prada bag and I took a chance on this one because it look and felt substantial while I was checking it out at the store .. THANK YOU SOO MUCH AGAIN


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> Wow so it's authentic ?? Thank you so much for your help, it's my first prada bag and I took a chance on this one because it look and felt substantial while I was checking it out at the store .. THANK YOU SOO MUCH AGAIN


So, fess up.  What did you pay for it? It IS unusual to find authentic designer goods at thrift stores, so you really got lucky.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> So, fess up.  What did you pay for it? It IS unusual to find authentic designer goods at thrift stores, so you really got lucky.


 
I paid $44.99 minus 30% off. I live in Toronto Canada our thrift do get authentic hand bags but I just never been this lucky with highend like this purse before .. that's why I figured I'll take a chance on this one..

Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP ... now I can finally celebrate, I was holding my breath since yesterday when I purchased this bag because I thought it's too good to be true


----------



## luxebeeauty

luxebeeauty said:


> I paid $44.99 minus 30% off. I live in Toronto Canada our thrift do get authentic hand bags but I just never been this lucky with highend like this purse before .. that's why I figured I'll took a chance on this one..



Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP ... now I can finally celebrate, I was holding my breath since yesterday when I purchased this bag because I thought it's too good to be true ..


----------



## ElectricGypsy

luxebeeauty said:


> I paid $44.99 minus 30% off. I live in Toronto Canada our thrift do get authentic hand bags but I just never been this lucky with highend like this purse before .. that's why I figured I'll take a chance on this one..
> 
> Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP ... now I can finally celebrate, I was holding my breath since yesterday when I purchased this bag because I thought it's too good to be true



WOW!!! What a find!!! That’s awesome and restores my faith in humanity that finds like this do exist [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> I paid $44.99 minus 30% off. I live in Toronto Canada our thrift do get authentic hand bags but I just never been this lucky with highend like this purse before .. that's why I figured I'll take a chance on this one..
> 
> Once again THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP ... now I can finally celebrate, I was holding my breath since yesterday when I purchased this bag because I thought it's too good to be true


Awesome score!  Sounds like a thrift shop worth frequenting fairly often.


----------



## Bratty1919

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Prada Pomice Vitello Daino Top Handle Bauletto Tote Bag
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again



Local thrift store? Awesome find!


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> Awesome score!  Sounds like a thrift shop worth frequenting fairly often.


 Thank you ... yes totally agree for now on I'll be stalking this store like there's no tomorrow


----------



## luxebeeauty

Bratty1919 said:


> Local thrift store? Awesome find!


 Thank you .. yes a local thrift store where they always priced Highend knocks off high and put it at the display counter for people to buy ... that's why I was surprised to see this bag there ... good thing I fallowed my instinct and got the bag ...


----------



## Vivejka

If there is no number (white tag with 2-3 nos.)  inside the pocket, does it mean it is fake?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vivejka

Can you please authenticate this Prada bag?

It has no number tag, I am assuming it’s fake already.

Sorry, I don’t know what it is called.

Thank you very much in advance.











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missfiggy

luxebeeauty said:


> Thank you .. yes a local thrift store where they always priced Highend knocks off high and put it at the display counter for people to buy ... that's why I was surprised to see this bag there ... good thing I fallowed my instinct and got the bag ...



Lucky Lucky you!!!  Enjoy it.


----------



## missfiggy

Vivejka said:


> Can you please authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> It has no number tag, I am assuming it’s fake already.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t know what it is called.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4042729
> View attachment 4042730
> View attachment 4042731
> View attachment 4042732
> View attachment 4042733
> View attachment 4042734
> View attachment 4042736
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Please FORGET about the white tag.  It means nothing for authentication purposes.  Please provide at least 2 more large clear photos of the lining.  One with and one without flash.  And wait and see what Bratty 1919 has to say.  She's our vintage expert.


----------



## Vivejka

missfiggy said:


> Please FORGET about the white tag.  It means nothing for authentication purposes.  Please provide at least 2 more large clear photos of the lining.  One with and one without flash.  And wait and see what Bratty 1919 has to say.  She's our vintage expert.





Oh i see. Anyways, I found a white tag. 

Here are additional photos of the lining.
Thanks again!








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luxebeeauty

missfiggy said:


> Lucky Lucky you!!!  Enjoy it.


Yes THANK you ...to all you ladies/gents who helped authenticate. Now I can finally cut the price tag off and enjoy my new bag ...


----------



## PharmDPeach

Hello all! New to Prada and need help authenticating please! Thank ya much! 

*Item Name*: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Covered Strap Medium Black Nero/Red Tote
*Listing number*: 263541144111
*Seller ID:* leah90211
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saff...263541144111?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## bunnylooloo

missfiggy said:


> None of the photos is adequate for authentication.  Please read post #1 for the photos and resolutions we require.


Oops sorry! Those were the photos I had sent from the eBay seller, so were the only photos I had to go by.


----------



## intrigue

Your help is appreciated!

ITEM NAME:
NWT Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Small - INC BLUE/RED 1BG883 Tote $2650

LISTING NUMBER: 273159603270

SELLER ID: hellenmar-2008

LINK: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273159603270

COMMENT(S): I am looking for a blue double bag but thought the style is 1BG838, not 1BG883? 

TIA!


----------



## missfiggy

intrigue said:


> Your help is appreciated!
> 
> ITEM NAME:
> NWT Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Small - INC BLUE/RED 1BG883 Tote $2650
> 
> LISTING NUMBER: 273159603270
> 
> SELLER ID: hellenmar-2008
> 
> LINK: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273159603270
> 
> COMMENT(S):* I am looking for a blue double bag *but thought the style is 1BG838, not 1BG883?
> 
> TIA!




*DO NOT LOOK AT THIS ONE*.  Fake all day and twice on Sundays.


----------



## intrigue

missfiggy said:


> *DO NOT LOOK AT THIS ONE*.  Fake all day and twice on Sundays.



Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PharmDPeach said:


> Hello all! New to Prada and need help authenticating please! Thank ya much!
> 
> *Item Name*: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Covered Strap Medium Black Nero/Red Tote
> *Listing number*: 263541144111
> *Seller ID:* leah90211
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saff...263541144111?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Too many necessary photos missing from this listing.  That said, there are a gazillion fakes of this bag out on the secondary market.  I wouldn't even try to find one on eBay especially.  Check out Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet.  They have a decent track record for authentic items, but you still need to post the link and appropriate information if you find one on either of these sellers sites.  They've both been caught with fakes in the past several years.   Just bad authentications on their end.  They're generally both reliable places beyond the occasional slip ups.


----------



## MarkWoo

hello, Ladies. I need your help again. Just got a new belt bag from Louisaviaroma, I thought it was definitely  authentic, but I’m not so sure after I saw the back of the zippers. Please let me know anything if you need more photos. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> hello, Ladies. I need your help again. Just got a new belt bag from Louisaviaroma, I thought it was definitely  authentic, but I’m not so sure after I saw the back of the zippers. Please let me know anything if you need more photos. Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 4047536
> View attachment 4047537
> View attachment 4047538
> View attachment 4047539
> View attachment 4047540
> View attachment 4047541
> View attachment 4047542
> View attachment 4047543
> View attachment 4047544


It's fine.


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fine.



Thank you.


----------



## Evajefa

Hi ladies, I bought a Prada bauletto vitello shine online but the ‘R’ on the metal plate looks off, everything else is almost ok- the factory assurance tag only has one digit so not sure if it’s right....


----------



## missfiggy

Evajefa said:


> Hi ladies, I bought a Prada bauletto vitello shine online but the ‘R’ on the metal plate looks off, everything else is almost ok- the factory assurance tag only has one digit so not sure if it’s right....



I have this one in black.  Your bag checks out on all details.  Enjoy it, it's authentic.


----------



## Sarahtee

Dear authenticators, I got this nylon vintage from a local private seller. It doesn’t come with authenticity cards or dust bag. Not sure of its model and authenticity, appreciate if you would be kind enough to authenticate it. Thank you so much.

Item Name: Vintage Prada nylon tote document bag
Listing Number: 165416577
Seller ID: bluestrawberry
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/165416577














Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missfiggy

Sarahtee said:


> Dear authenticators, I got this nylon vintage from a local private seller. It doesn’t come with authenticity cards or dust bag. Not sure of its model and authenticity, appreciate if you would be kind enough to authenticate it. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada nylon tote document bag
> Listing Number: 165416577
> Seller ID: bluestrawberry
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/165416577
> 
> View attachment 4048914
> View attachment 4048915
> View attachment 4048918
> View attachment 4048919
> View attachment 4048920
> View attachment 4048921
> View attachment 4048922
> View attachment 4048923
> View attachment 4048924
> 
> View attachment 4048932
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looks authentic to me.  See what Bratty1919 has to say as she is our resident expert on vintage Prada.


----------



## Evajefa

missfiggy said:


> I have this one in black.  Your bag checks out on all details.  Enjoy it, it's authentic.





missfiggy said:


> I have this one in black.  Your bag checks out on all details.  Enjoy it, it's authentic.


thank you so much!! I am so relieved!


----------



## Sarahtee

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.  See what Bratty1919 has to say as she is our resident expert on vintage Prada.



Thanks missfiggy,


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sarahtee said:


> Dear authenticators, I got this nylon vintage from a local private seller. It doesn’t come with authenticity cards or dust bag. Not sure of its model and authenticity, appreciate if you would be kind enough to authenticate it. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada nylon tote document bag
> Listing Number: 165416577
> Seller ID: bluestrawberry
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/165416577
> 
> View attachment 4048914
> View attachment 4048915
> View attachment 4048918
> View attachment 4048919
> View attachment 4048920
> View attachment 4048921
> View attachment 4048922
> View attachment 4048923
> View attachment 4048924
> 
> View attachment 4048932
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.  See what Bratty1919 has to say as she is our resident expert on vintage Prada.



Looks OK to me too, though I'd be more sure if the lining shots were better.  *Bratty1919* ?


----------



## Jogee

Prada Milano Woman's One Strap Bag Purse
List # 52026470
Seller Goodwill Southern California
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52026470
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

Jogee said:


> Prada Milano Woman's One Strap Bag Purse
> List # 52026470
> Seller Goodwill Southern California
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52026470
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!




I'm thinking this is authentic.  Anyone else???


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm thinking this is authentic.  Anyone else???


Could be. I'd feel more confident if there were better photos of the lining.


----------



## Bemaga

Hello, I got a black/red double bag from vestiairecollective.
It is a beautiful bag and my first prada. But I am a bit concerned, because of two things:
1. The Prada logo (the first letter "P" is a bit under the "RADA"
2. The luggage tag - the Prada logo is "frayed"

Please help me if it is an authentic Prada bag. And tell me if you need further pictures.


----------



## Bemaga

Further pictures


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate this Prada I just purchased off eBay? Thanks so much 

Item Name: Saffiano Lux Executive Tote
Listing number: 112934958177
Seller ID: jdnatali4
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Womens-Saffiano-Lux-Executive-Tote-Bag-BLACK-1BA274-F0002-4812/112934958177?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## bunnylooloo

More photos


----------



## Pink7ice

Hi there.  I bought this off vestiaire.com.  What do you think.


----------



## Pink7ice

And if I forget anything, please let me know.  Thanks for all your help  You guys rock.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bemaga said:


> Further pictures


It's fake, but not for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Prada Psycho

cheryline said:


> More photos


Might be OK. Wait for MissFiggy and Bratty1919 to pop in and give their thoughts.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> Hi there.  I bought this off vestiaire.com.  What do you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052170
> View attachment 4052169
> View attachment 4052172
> View attachment 4052173
> View attachment 4052163
> View attachment 4052164
> View attachment 4052166
> View attachment 4052168
> View attachment 4052170


Need to see more of the lining. This one if iffy to me.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining. This one if iffy to me.



Thank you


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining. This one if iffy to me.


A few more


----------



## missfiggy

Bemaga said:


> Hello, I got a black/red double bag from vestiairecollective.
> It is a beautiful bag and my first prada. But I am a bit concerned, because of two things:
> 1. The Prada logo (the first letter "P" is a bit under the "RADA"
> 2. The luggage tag - the Prada logo is "frayed"
> 
> Please help me if it is an authentic Prada bag. And tell me if you need further pictures.



Oh dear - definitely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

cheryline said:


> More photos



This one looks authentic to me.


----------



## Pink7ice

Missfiggy, what do you think of the one I posted?  Did the pictures help Prada Psycho?


----------



## bunnylooloo

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic to me.


Thanks so much Miss Figgy and Prada Psycho for your help!


----------



## Pink7ice

And a few more..


----------



## Bemaga

missfiggy said:


> Oh dear - definitely fake.



Thank you missfiggy for your response. I have to admit that I am a bit shocked. But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Bemaga

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fake, but not for the reasons you mention.



Prada Psycho, many thanks for your response. I am disappointed, that I bought a fake from vestiaire, as they claim to authenticate the bags. Is there any chance, that you tell me why it is fake (if not because of the logo?)


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> And a few more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052542
> View attachment 4052541





Pink7ice said:


> Missfiggy, what do you think of the one I posted?  Did the pictures help Prada Psycho?



I don't think it's authentic - I think it's a very good fake.  Too many little niggling things about it bother me.  I've already pinged several of these on ebay, so the fakes are fairly prevalent.  If it turns out to be authentic I'll happily eat my words (as long as there is a good NZ SBS to wash them down with!).


----------



## missfiggy

Bemaga said:


> Prada Psycho, many thanks for your response. I am disappointed, that I bought a fake from vestiaire, as they claim to authenticate the bags. Is there any chance, that you tell me why it is fake (if not because of the logo?)



Sorry - we don't give out any hints on this site as is is widely used by counterfeiters to "improve" their wares.  Best bet would be to have the bag authenticated by one of the reputable online authentication agencies.  For a fee, they will provide you with a statement/letter detailing everything which is inconsistent. Or you could ask Prada to authenticate it, bearing in mind that, if the bag is found to be fake you won't get it back.  It will be kept by Prada and destroyed.


----------



## Bemaga

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't give out any hints on this site as is is widely used by counterfeiters to "improve" their wares.  Best bet would be to have the bag authenticated by one of the reputable online authentication agencies.  For a fee, they will provide you with a statement/letter detailing everything which is inconsistent. Or you could ask Prada to authenticate it, bearing in mind that, if the bag is found to be fake you won't get it back.  It will be kept by Prada and destroyed.



Hello missfiggy, thanks for your response. I already feared that this would be the reason you can´t tell me more.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> Missfiggy, what do you think of the one I posted?  Did the pictures help Prada Psycho?





missfiggy said:


> I don't think it's authentic - I think it's a very good fake.  Too many little niggling things about it bother me.  I've already pinged several of these on ebay, so the fakes are fairly prevalent.  If it turns out to be authentic I'll happily eat my words (as long as there is a good NZ SBS to wash them down with!).


I'm going to agree with MissFiggy on this one.  There are just too many things about this bag that are off.  It does appear to be a painstakingly well done fake.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm going to agree with MissFiggy on this one.  There are just too many things about this bag that are off.  It does appear to be a painstakingly well done fake.


Is there any chance it could be authentic? I'm going to have *****************.com check it out, so I have a case if it's fake.  I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pink7ice said:


> Is there any chance it could be authentic? I'm going to have *****************.com check it out, so I have a case if it's fake.  I'll let you guys know.


Who is the authentication service you plan to use.  The fact that it's censored out with **********************.com is significant here.


----------



## Pink7ice

Prada Psycho said:


> Who is the authentication service you plan to use.  The fact that it's censored out with **********************.com is significant here.



Authenticate 1 st is that bad?  Never had bad luck with them  And other suggestions


----------



## Pink7ice

Pink7ice said:


> authenticate 1st. Is that bad?  Never had bad luck with them  And other suggestions


----------



## bunnylooloo

Prada Psycho said:


> Who is the authentication service you plan to use.  The fact that it's censored out with **********************.com is significant here.


I'm curious to know why Authenticate 1st is censored? Or could you recommend any good Prada authenticate services that would be better?


----------



## Prada Psycho

cheryline said:


> I'm curious to know why Authenticate 1st is censored? Or could you recommend any good Prada authenticate services that would be better?





Pink7ice said:


> Authenticate 1 st is that bad?  Never had bad luck with them  And other suggestions



They have a miserable record for authenticating Prada products accurately.


----------



## missfiggy

Pink7ice said:


> Authenticate 1 st is that bad?  Never had bad luck with them  And other suggestions



Don't take this the wrong way, but how do you know that they've been correct previously?
Our experience with them is that they aren't current with their knowledge and have a very poor track record in identifying the newest "superfakes".

The reason their tradename is ***** on this thread is because the authenticators here were the first to identify superfakes, and we slammed AF on this thread for their sloppy work.  They counteracted by threatening the owners of the forum with legal action if their name was mentioned again.  We were however, proven correct when Prada took legal action of their own against some online onsellers of counterfeit Prada, who had been selling the exact superfakes which we had identified MONTHS PREVIOUSLY.

Hope this is enlightening for you.


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello could I have some help with this listing... the inside tag looks off to me.
Item name Prada black nylon backpack
Seller ID sue_zie
Posting #
Link 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-black-nylon-backpack-55a9ebd8e1d65f6307008399


----------



## Pink7ice

missfiggy said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but how do you know that they've been correct previously?
> Our experience with them is that they aren't current with their knowledge and have a very poor track record in identifying the newest "superfakes".
> 
> The reason their tradename is ***** on this thread is because the authenticators here were the first to identify superfakes, and we slammed AF on this thread for their sloppy work.  They counteracted by threatening the owners of the forum with legal action if their name was mentioned again.  We were however, proven correct when Prada took legal action of their own against some online onsellers of counterfeit Prada, who had been selling the exact superfakes which we had identified MONTHS PREVIOUSLY.
> 
> Hope this is enlightening for you.



That have identified all the purses you have said were fake as fake, that's the only experience I have had. Just used ***************** which agreed with you on my last purse, where as **** said it was real. So yeah,**** sucks


----------



## LaNic1977

Item name: borsa prada, vera pelle, grigia, originale 100%

Seller_id:  rubik-9

Posting:  # 153003373423

Link: https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-PRADA...239fb6336f:g:AK4AAOSwAy5auAXJ&redirect=mobile

Pls, help me to authenticate this bah. Tnx! Nicoletta





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## verytotes

Hello authenticators, was hoping you could check this bag i bought. Hopefully I have all the necessary photos needed for authentication.  let me know if I need to provide more pics. thank you. 
Item Name: BN2545 (vit. daino leather)


----------



## verytotes

more pics...


----------



## thu.ngvn

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I have just bought from an online boutique. Thank you very much for your help!!!
Item Name: Prada cahier quilted
Same item can be found here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/ca/en/product/1002835/prada/cahier-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## bunnylooloo

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic to me.


So ****************** said my bag was counterfeit. I think mainly due to the fact that there was no fabric Made In Italy tag, as it says that on the inner logo plaque. I would like to verify with another authentication service, just to make sure. Can you ladies let me know of other good Prada authentication services?


----------



## missfiggy

ambregaelle said:


> Hello could I have some help with this listing... the inside tag looks off to me.
> Item name Prada black nylon backpack
> Seller ID sue_zie
> Posting #
> Link
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-black-nylon-backpack-55a9ebd8e1d65f6307008399



It's not just the inside tag.  The whole thing is off.  Total fake.


----------



## missfiggy

LaNic1977 said:


> Item name: borsa prada, vera pelle, grigia, originale 100%
> 
> Seller_id:  rubik-9
> 
> Posting:  # 153003373423
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-PRADA...239fb6336f:g:AK4AAOSwAy5auAXJ&redirect=mobile
> 
> Pls, help me to authenticate this bah. Tnx! Nicoletta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

verytotes said:


> more pics...




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

thu.ngvn said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I have just bought from an online boutique. Thank you very much for your help!!!
> Item Name: Prada cahier quilted
> Same item can be found here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/ca/en/product/1002835/prada/cahier-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag



Are the photos you posted actual photos of the bag you have in your possession?  Or are they the photos supplied by the online seller?  And who is the online seller?


----------



## verytotes

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


yayy thank you missfiggy. 
I know details should not be discussed here but i have a question that i'm not sure break the rules. In the PRADA label inside the bag, the last A's left "foot" is crooked, should that be an area of concern in it's authenticity? it can be seen in the picture I posted so i'm guessing it's okay if you've seen it.
thank you again missfiggy


----------



## missfiggy

verytotes said:


> yayy thank you missfiggy.
> I know details should not be discussed here but i have a question that i'm not sure break the rules. In the PRADA label inside the bag, the last A's left "foot" is crooked, should that be an area of concern in it's authenticity? it can be seen in the picture I posted so i'm guessing it's okay if you've seen it.
> thank you again missfiggy



Nothing to be concerned about at all.  The ink has merely hit a bit of a bump on the surface of the leather.


----------



## verytotes

missfiggy said:


> Nothing to be concerned about at all.  The ink has merely hit a bit of a bump on the surface of the leather.


Got it! again thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## aes389

Hello! I'm new here and hoping y'all can help me authenticate a Prada backpack. I'm on the hunt for an authentic vintage Prada nylon backpack.

Thoughts on these I found on eBay?

1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Blac...765094?hash=item33e9423fa6:g:a0gAAOSw3UZa5pdO

2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...741080?hash=item3f9b1456d8:g:jFwAAOSwZ5Ra4XF4

3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...505143?hash=item48abf377b7:g:RzAAAOSwBgVa4CdC

4. https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Ruck...088737&hash=item3f9b4832b8:g:8A4AAOSwNSJa6EJA

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## aes389

Sorry, one more! Love the color of this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...837309?hash=item213e1a627d:g:Zu8AAOSwlxRaYZvw


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi ladies can you please help me again with this bag? I got it at a different thrift store from where I found my previous bag , it doesn't have authentication cards, white or black tag or dust bag. I took a chance again hoping I might find another authentic bag. Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Prada Painted Rooster Multi-color Canvas Beach Bag ( as per this post in tradsey https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-painted-rooster-multi-color-canvas-beach-bag/23071118/ )
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none

comments: if the photos I posted are no good please let me know I  can post better once . THANK YOU so much once again


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi,
I have purchased this bag as a private sale, I am hoping to confirm authenticity.
Please let me know if you need an extra photos.
Many thanks


----------



## ambregaelle

missfiggy said:


> It's not just the inside tag.  The whole thing is off.  Total fake.


Thanks! Reported it!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hi,
> I have purchased this bag as a private sale, I am hoping to confirm authenticity.
> Please let me know if you need an extra photos.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055702
> View attachment 4055703
> View attachment 4055704
> View attachment 4055705
> View attachment 4055706
> View attachment 4055707
> View attachment 4055708
> View attachment 4055709
> View attachment 4055710
> View attachment 4055711


Take it bag. Fake as the day is long.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies can you please help me again with this bag? I got it at a different thrift store from where I found my previous bag , it doesn't have authentication cards, white or black tag or dust bag. I took a chance again hoping I might find another authentic bag. Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Prada Painted Rooster Multi-color Canvas Beach Bag ( as per this post in tradsey https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-painted-rooster-multi-color-canvas-beach-bag/23071118/ )
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> 
> comments: if the photos I posted are no good please let me know I  can post better once . THANK YOU so much once again


Looks like you scored another one.  I need to come visit you so we can go shopping!!!  How much was this one?


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like you scored another one.  I need to come visit you so we can go shopping!!!  How much was this one?



Authentic really OMG .... thank you for the help once again!! Do you happen to know the name of this bag by chance ? 

A new rolling rack of purses was being pulled out and hoards of regular thrifters at this location swarmed it blocking my view ... once they left taking all the good stuff I stayed behind to look some more and this what I found .... It's $7.99 ... sure if you're ever in Toronto I'll give you my contact and we can thrift together ...


----------



## Vivejka

I am not sure if I am in the right forum.
I just want to ask if the picture above is an old logo of Prada?

Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## aes389

Can someone PLEASE help? I'm so appreciative of your expertise! Are any of these Prada backpacks real??

1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black-Nylon-Backpack/222956765094?hash=item33e9423fa6:g:a0gAAOSw3UZa5pdO

2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Vela-Nylon-Shoulder-Backpack-Day-Bag-Black-Silver-Italy-Unisex/273184741080?hash=item3f9b1456d8:g:jFwAAOSwZ5Ra4XF4

3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Logos-Backpack-Bag-Nylon-Leather-Black-Made-In-Italy-04EF714/312122505143?hash=item48abf377b7:g:RzAAAOSwBgVa4CdC

4. https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Rucksack-Backpack-B6677-VELA-Nylon-Black/273188139704?epid=2277088737&hash=item3f9b4832b8:g:8A4AAOSwNSJa6EJA

5. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Backpack-Khaki-48489/142775837309?hash=item213e1a627d:g:Zu8AAOSwlxRaYZvw

THANK YOU!!


----------



## jhl2435

Hello Prada Psycho, I already bought this bag but want to hear your impression just in case. The bag is on the way to me so I will post additional pictures once I receive the bag. Thank you so much for your help in advance!!

Item name: Galleria BN2316
Item number: 163017617103
Seller ID: callingangels
Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SMAL...MvESdD66n860%2BSYqQZI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hi,
> I have purchased this bag as a private sale, I am hoping to confirm authenticity.
> Please let me know if you need an extra photos.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055702
> View attachment 4055703
> View attachment 4055704
> View attachment 4055705
> View attachment 4055706
> View attachment 4055707
> View attachment 4055708
> View attachment 4055709
> View attachment 4055710
> View attachment 4055711



Sorry - this one is fake.  It is also exactly the same as one which recently appeared on ebay.au. Obviously a rash of these is hitting the secondary market.


----------



## missfiggy

jhl2435 said:


> Hello Prada Psycho, I already bought this bag but want to hear your impression just in case. The bag is on the way to me so I will post additional pictures once I receive the bag. Thank you so much for your help in advance!!
> 
> Item name: Galleria BN2316
> Item number: 163017617103
> Seller ID: callingangels
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SMALL-SAFFIANO-LUX-GALLERIA-BN2316-LEATHER-HANDBAG-BALTICO-BLUE-/163017617103?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=lb8SNAKRMvESdD66n860%2BSYqQZI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




We need much larger clearer close up photos to authenticate.


----------



## missfiggy

Vivejka said:


> View attachment 4056009
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I am in the right forum.
> I just want to ask if the picture above is an old logo of Prada?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sorry - we don't comment on individual features or specifics.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Prada Psycho said:


> Take it bag. Fake as the day is long.





missfiggy said:


> Sorry - this one is fake.  It is also exactly the same as one which recently appeared on ebay.au. Obviously a rash of these is hitting the secondary market.



Thank you Prada Psyco and MissFiggy, much appreciated. Could you recommend a reliable authenticating service so I can dispute this via PayPal? Thanks again


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Thank you Prada Psyco and MissFiggy, much appreciated. Could you recommend a reliable authenticating service so I can dispute this via PayPal? Thanks again



NOT RECOMMENDING - just advising of a few services that we know of.
Authenticate4U.com, realauthentication.com, fakespotters.com, mypoupette.com.

PP and/or Bratty1919 might also know of others.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

missfiggy said:


> NOT RECOMMENDING - just advising of a few services that we know of.
> Authenticate4U.com, realauthentication.com, fakespotters.com, mypoupette.com.
> 
> PP and/or Bratty1919 might also know of others.



I'll start from top. Many thanks MissFiggy,  your time is most appreciated .


----------



## Prada Psycho

jhl2435 said:


> Hello Prada Psycho, I already bought this bag but want to hear your impression just in case. The bag is on the way to me so I will post additional pictures once I receive the bag. Thank you so much for your help in advance!!
> 
> Item name: Galleria BN2316
> Item number: 163017617103
> Seller ID: callingangels
> Direct URL link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SMALL-SAFFIANO-LUX-GALLERIA-BN2316-LEATHER-HANDBAG-BALTICO-BLUE-/163017617103?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=lb8SNAKRMvESdD66n860%2BSYqQZI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Horrible fake!  Get a case filed with eBay on this one and get your money back!


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psyco
 Thank you so much for helping again with my bag !!! I'm not sure why it won't let me post as a reply but I got it for $7.99 .


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi,
I have purchased this bag on eBay, I am hoping to confirm authenticity.
Please let me know if you need an extra photos as it arrived to me today.
Many thanks

Item Name: Auth PRADA Double Tote Handbag Navy Blue Suede/Leather *No Strap* - 94242
Listing number: 112965272020
Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-PR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:..


----------



## Valeriy

Hello dear authenticators!
Please help me to authenticate this bag, it is posted on the local Russian site like realreal. https://oskelly.ru/products/9719


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hi,
> I have purchased this bag on eBay, I am hoping to confirm authenticity.
> Please let me know if you need an extra photos as it arrived to me today.
> Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Double Tote Handbag Navy Blue Suede/Leather *No Strap* - 94242
> Listing number: 112965272020
> Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-PRADA-Double-Tote-Handbag-Navy-Blue-Suede-Leather-No-Strap-94242/112965272020?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:..


Never saw this bag in suede before, but nothing screams out at me to make me think it's fake.  Did you get the cards?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Valeriy said:


> Hello dear authenticators!
> Please help me to authenticate this bag, it is posted on the local Russian site like realreal. https://oskelly.ru/products/9719
> View attachment 4059954
> View attachment 4059955
> View attachment 4059958
> View attachment 4059959


I'd like to see more of the lining, but it looks like it could be authentic. Let's wait and see what *MissFiggy* has to say.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Prada Psycho said:


> Never saw this bag in suede before, but nothing screams out at me to make me think it's fake.  Did you get the cards?



I didn't get any cards, just the dust bag. I did a google search and it looks like Neiman Marcus sold it in the suede? (https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/Prada-Suede-Medium-Double-Bag-Navy-Baltico/prod170930227/p.prod)

Thanks for taking a look at it


----------



## missfiggy

Valeriy said:


> Hello dear authenticators!
> Please help me to authenticate this bag, it is posted on the local Russian site like realreal. https://oskelly.ru/products/9719
> View attachment 4059954
> View attachment 4059955
> View attachment 4059958
> View attachment 4059959





Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, but it looks like it could be authentic. Let's wait and see what *MissFiggy* has to say.



I'm also leaning towards authentic for this one.


----------



## Valeriy

Thank you so much girls!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> I didn't get any cards, just the dust bag. I did a google search and it looks like Neiman Marcus sold it in the suede? (https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/Prada-Suede-Medium-Double-Bag-Navy-Baltico/prod170930227/p.prod)
> 
> Thanks for taking a look at it


Ah, looks nice.  No idea what season that was, but it's lovely.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello,ladies. Just got this pre-loved wallet from Carousell for 100 bucks. Is it authentic? Thank you as always.
	

		
			
		

		
	








 https://tw.carousell.com/p/113533299


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Hello,ladies. Just got this pre-loved wallet from Carousell for 100 bucks. Is it authentic? Thank you as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061961
> View attachment 4061962
> View attachment 4061963
> View attachment 4061964
> View attachment 4061965
> 
> 
> https://tw.carousell.com/p/113533299


Might be OK, but I'm honestly not comfortable authenticating small leather goods unless it's clearly a fake .  Neither are the other authenticators.


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Might be OK, but I'm honestly not comfortable authenticating small leather goods unless it's clearly a fake .  Neither are the other authenticators.



Got it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Thank you Prada Psyco and MissFiggy, much appreciated. Could you recommend a reliable authenticating service so I can dispute this via PayPal? Thanks again



Sorry to bother you ladies again, I have followed the necessary steps with PayPal and provided an authentication certificate (that deemed the bag as counterfeit). PayPal got back to me today, while they will refund me, I now need to return the bag to sell at my cost. This really doesn't sit well with me, have you heard of this outcome before? I always thought counterfeit items should be destroyed? I am really hesitant to return to the seller as I know they'll just on sell to the next person as authentic again. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Sorry to bother you ladies again, I have followed the necessary steps with PayPal and provided an authentication certificate (that deemed the bag as counterfeit). PayPal got back to me today, while they will refund me, I now need to return the bag to sell at my cost. This really doesn't sit well with me, have you heard of this outcome before? I always thought counterfeit items should be destroyed? I am really hesitant to return to the seller as I know they'll just on sell to the next person as authentic again. Thanks!


What was the eBay link or item number on that one?  Need to check something.


----------



## Vivejka

Item: Prada Vela Nylon Messenger Bag

Seller: N/A

Pictures taken by me.

Can you pls authenticate this bag?
Thank you very much.


----------



## bbqbt

Hello, 
Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Prada Printed Nylon Tote
Listing Number: 152980733016
Seller ID: leperfect
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Printe...hash=item239e5cbc58:m:mBKub33wXMtBi4xV0pR2ExA







	

		
			
		

		
	
[ATTACH
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
=full]4063938[/ATTACH]


----------



## Yatskova

Hello I am new here and need your help help. I bought this bag on Bluefly, wasn't sure about it and decided to return. Turns out the bag was final sale, as per their contract with vendor. The vendor,as I understand, is Rue La La, as their tag is attached to the bag. Also, the bag's article number, as stated on the authenticity card, is 1BF058 which, if entered on Prada website, corresponds to a different bag... 

https://www.bluefly.com/prada-prada-monochrome-saffiano-leather-chain-shoulder-bag/p/493506501

Can someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Yatskova said:


> Hello I am new here and need your help help. I bought this bag on Bluefly, wasn't sure about it and decided to return. Turns out the bag was final sale, as per their contract with vendor. The vendor,as I understand, is Rue La La, as their tag is attached to the bag. Also, the bag's article number, as stated on the authenticity card, is 1BF058 which, if entered on Prada website, corresponds to a different bag...
> 
> https://www.bluefly.com/prada-prada-monochrome-saffiano-leather-chain-shoulder-bag/p/493506501
> 
> Can someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you



We need photos of the actual bag you bought - please read post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

bbqbt said:


> Hello,
> Please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Printed Nylon Tote
> Listing Number: 152980733016
> Seller ID: leperfect
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Printe...hash=item239e5cbc58:m:mBKub33wXMtBi4xV0pR2ExA
> View attachment 4063926
> View attachment 4063928
> View attachment 4063932
> View attachment 4063933
> View attachment 4063934
> View attachment 4063932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063934
> View attachment 4063941
> View attachment 4063942
> View attachment 4063943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =full]4063938[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063939




Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> What was the eBay link or item number on that one?  Need to check something.



Original post said it was from a private sale.  May not be an ebay link.


----------



## bbqbt

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Great! Thanks, missfiggy!


----------



## aes389

Can someone look at this eBay listing for me? There are tons of photos. It's a Prada backpack. It looks legit to my amateur eye, but I know backpacks were so frequently faked.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=142790441253&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies,  I’m hoping that you might be able to help with whether this bag is authentic or not before I bid?  Thank you ahead for your time!

Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Woven Tote Pink Multicolor 248447

Listing number: 292554111294

Seller ID: Fashionphileoutlet

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessut...rentrq:504556a01630ab6bf8cf9364fff9b74f|iid:1


----------



## yasmimcfi

I want to buy this prada bag and I want to be sure about it's authenticity. Can someone take a look at the pictures and tell me about it? The card is in a bad quality picture, but the bag code in card is BL0805.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

aes389 said:


> Can someone look at this eBay listing for me? There are tons of photos. It's a Prada backpack. It looks legit to my amateur eye, but I know backpacks were so frequently faked.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Backpack-Black-55222/142790441253?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44040&meid=0ec188e9873f44aeb930b57a880b49f5&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=142785931622&itm=142790441253&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



hmmm...no please, no thankyou.  I don't have time for this one.


----------



## missfiggy

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hi ladies,  I’m hoping that you might be able to help with whether this bag is authentic or not before I bid?  Thank you ahead for your time!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Woven Tote Pink Multicolor 248447
> 
> Listing number: 292554111294
> 
> Seller ID: Fashionphileoutlet
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessuto-Nylon-Woven-Tote-Pink-Multicolor-248447/292554111294?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=6ddd98c7f7c14537962c43ccfac06457&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=292554111294&itm=292554111294&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a80c17b3-5541-11e8-bc8d-74dbd18096f5|parentrq:504556a01630ab6bf8cf9364fff9b74f|iid:1



Fashionphile is usually reliable for authenticity.  This one looks authentic and was a particular favourite of mine from years back.  I love pink and I love multis.


----------



## missfiggy

yasmimcfi said:


> I want to buy this prada bag and I want to be sure about it's authenticity. Can someone take a look at the pictures and tell me about it? The card is in a bad quality picture, but the bag code in card is BL0805.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065164
> View attachment 4065165
> View attachment 4065166
> View attachment 4065167
> View attachment 4065168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



hmm...no please, no thankyou.  I don't have any time for this either.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

missfiggy said:


> Fashionphile is usually reliable for authenticity.  This one looks authentic and was a particular favourite of mine from years back.  I love pink and I love multis.



Yay! Thank you Miss Figgy! [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Psycho

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hi ladies,  I’m hoping that you might be able to help with whether this bag is authentic or not before I bid?  Thank you ahead for your time!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Woven Tote Pink Multicolor 248447
> 
> Listing number: 292554111294
> 
> Seller ID: Fashionphileoutlet
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tessuto-Nylon-Woven-Tote-Pink-Multicolor-248447/292554111294?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=6ddd98c7f7c14537962c43ccfac06457&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=292554111294&itm=292554111294&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a80c17b3-5541-11e8-bc8d-74dbd18096f5|parentrq:504556a01630ab6bf8cf9364fff9b74f|iid:1


Authentic. Cute bag for summer.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic. Cute bag for summer.



Thank you Prada Psycho!  Now hopefully I can win it


----------



## ssimsonaite

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


 
Hey I was wondering how I could post my Prada bag to see if it is authentic


----------



## ssimsonaite

Is this Prada real? I bought it from gilt.


----------



## ssimsonaite

Continuing


----------



## jpc4386

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me determine if this bag is authentic or not?  Once determined, can you please advise what a fair selling price would be?  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## aNubjk

Hello everyone! I have been eyeing this Prada handbag for quite a while now and found someone re-selling it for a decent price. It's in great condition and I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate this or verify if it's a real prada bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## aNubjk

Here are some more pictures, I apologize for the poor lighting!


----------



## missfiggy

aNubjk said:


> Hello everyone! I have been eyeing this Prada handbag for quite a while now and found someone re-selling it for a decent price. It's in great condition and I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate this or verify if it's a real prada bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated and thank you so much in advance!!!




Leaning towards authentic for this one.


----------



## aNubjk

missfiggy said:


> Leaning towards authentic for this one.



Thank you SO much!!!!   I feel relieved and can't emphasize enough how much I appreciated your help!  The seller has the receipt with it as well that matches the November 14, 2015 date and location on the authenticity card. I just wanted to be sure before I made the purchase. 

I was a little worried when I saw the stitch underneath the snap closure on the sides of the bag because  the newer bags don't seem to have that?  Here's a pic of the handles I forgot to add...


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

Hi all I have a prada purse please help with the authentication as I can't find a code on it 

Thanks Mike


----------



## missfiggy

yasmimcfi said:


> I want to buy this prada bag and I want to be sure about it's authenticity. Can someone take a look at the pictures and tell me about it? The card is in a bad quality picture, but the bag code in card is BL0805.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065164
> View attachment 4065165
> View attachment 4065166
> View attachment 4065167
> View attachment 4065168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



oops - there was a thankyou.  From the photos it's probably authentic, but they really are not clear enough for proper assessment.  It's also totally trashed - do you really want it in this poor condition???


----------



## missfiggy

Classic farmhouse designs said:


> Hi all I have a prada purse please help with the authentication as I can't find a code on it
> 
> Thanks Mike



This shows many inconsistencies with what I would expect to see - I'm not convinced that it is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Classic farmhouse designs said:


> Hi all I have a prada purse please help with the authentication as I can't find a code on it
> 
> Thanks Mike


Fake.


----------



## Classic farmhouse designs

Thanksfor letting me know 


Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

missfiggy said:


> Fashionphile is usually reliable for authenticity.  This one looks authentic and was a particular favourite of mine from years back.  I love pink and I love multis.



Thank you again!  Do you happen to remember what year this style came out?


----------



## Evajefa

https://bnc.lt/focc/uFXf0zQwWM

Can someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello,

I just purchased this bag. But I just realized that I needed to confirm its authenticity first. I mean from my untrained eye, using whatever google can come up with, I think this is authentic. But since I am not experienced enough, I need the experts’ help

Item Name: Prada Travel Briefcase Brown Vitello Daino
Listing number: 273063465863
Seller ID: harrisonn2014
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273063465863
Comments: it hasn’t been posted yet, so there’s still time 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello,

I have a Prada t shirt I would like to authenticate please. Found it in a second hand. Thanks.


----------



## MaxDexter

More pics....


----------



## Bratty1919

mhdluqman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this bag. But I just realized that I needed to confirm its authenticity first. I mean from my untrained eye, using whatever google can come up with, I think this is authentic. But since I am not experienced enough, I need the experts’ help
> 
> Item Name: Prada Travel Briefcase Brown Vitello Daino
> Listing number: 273063465863
> Seller ID: harrisonn2014
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273063465863
> Comments: it hasn’t been posted yet, so there’s still time
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Need to authenticate BEFORE you buy. Please post pictures once you receive it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MaxDexter said:


> More pics....


Wrong thread.  This belongs on the clothing sub-forum. We do handbags and small leather goods only.


----------



## MaxDexter

Prada Psycho said:


> Wrong thread.  This belongs on the clothing sub-forum. We do handbags and small leather goods only.


  Thanks


----------



## pot_luck

Item Name: Prada nylon backpack
Listing number:153022014850
Seller ID:  mlld0122
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...014850?hash=item23a0d2a582:g:xgMAAOSwgTJa-b-I

Hello all! I received this today and would like to know if it is in fact authentic. I attachted a few pics I took myself. Please and Thank you!


----------



## pot_luck

Item Name: Prada backpack
Listing number: 112982469031
Seller ID:  next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...469031?hash=item1a4e47a9a7:g:f64AAOSwmdVa7BSM

I also got this one in the mail today and would like to know if I have myself an authentic bag. I included a few pics I took myself. Please and Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

pot_luck said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon backpack
> Listing number:153022014850
> Seller ID:  mlld0122
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...014850?hash=item23a0d2a582:g:xgMAAOSwgTJa-b-I
> 
> Hello all! I received this today and would like to know if it is in fact authentic. I attachted a few pics I took myself. Please and Thank you!



These older nylons aren't my forte, but I think this one is authentic.  Bratty1919 is our resident expert on these - see if she chimes in with something.


----------



## missfiggy

pot_luck said:


> Item Name: Prada backpack
> Listing number: 112982469031
> Seller ID:  next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...469031?hash=item1a4e47a9a7:g:f64AAOSwmdVa7BSM
> 
> I also got this one in the mail today and would like to know if I have myself an authentic bag. I included a few pics I took myself. Please and Thank you!



Ditto the above reply.  Looks like 2 for 2 to me.


----------



## pot_luck

Okay, I'll wait to see what Bratty1919 thinks. Thanks again!


----------



## ahext

Can y'all help me authenticate this Prada wallet? 
I'm new to this so if I've listed incorrectly please let me know. https://bnc.lt/focc/JLhQJy2J4M


----------



## ahext

Authenticate Prada Canapa Mix Semitracolla BR2539


----------



## ahext

ahext said:


> Authenticate Prada Canapa Mix Semitracolla BR2539



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372300393737


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Please help authentication this Prada Bag purchased at a thrift store.  Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Please help authentication this Prada Bag purchased at a thrift store.  Thank you



AMAZING!!!!! All these stunning classics turning up at thrift stores.  This is a beauty and looks absolutely authentic to me.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

missfiggy said:


> AMAZING!!!!! All these stunning classics turning up at thrift stores.  This is a beauty and looks absolutely authentic to me.


Thank you so much for your time!!  You made my day


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

missfiggy said:


> AMAZING!!!!! All these stunning classics turning up at thrift stores.  This is a beauty and looks absolutely authentic to me.


By any chance do you know how old the bag is?  Is this from the 80s?


----------



## Buda

Hi. Is this authentic?

NAME: PRADA VELA BACKPACK
ITEM NO: N/A
SELLER NAME: N/A
Link: N/A

I bought the bag thinking it’s authentic. Now I’m having second thought after receiving it. The bag looks authentic to me but the card I think it’s fake. Can someone help me authenticate the bag? Will attach detailed pictures, thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buda said:


> Hi. Is this authentic?
> 
> NAME: PRADA VELA BACKPACK
> ITEM NO: N/A
> SELLER NAME: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> I bought the bag thinking it’s authentic. Now I’m having second thought after receiving it. The bag looks authentic to me but the card I think it’s fake. Can someone help me authenticate the bag? Will attach detailed pictures, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4076035
> View attachment 4076039
> View attachment 4076041
> View attachment 4076042
> View attachment 4076043
> View attachment 4076044
> View attachment 4076045
> View attachment 4076046
> View attachment 4076047
> View attachment 4076049
> View attachment 4076050
> View attachment 4076051
> View attachment 4076052


Where did this come from?


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Prada Psycho said:


> What was the eBay link or item number on that one?  Need to check something.



Sorry I took so long to reply, unfortunately it wasn't an eBay purchase, it was a private sale. x


----------



## Buda

Prada Psycho said:


> Where did this come from?



Hi. I bought it to my friends aunt. The bag just came in today so I took a photo of it to confirm if it’s authentic or not, thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buda said:


> Hi. I bought it to my friends aunt. The bag just came in today so I took a photo of it to confirm if it’s authentic or not, thanks


I'd like to see more of the lining, but so far it looks fake (and not because of the card).


----------



## Buda

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, but so far it looks fake (and not because of the card).




Hi. What makes it fake? I want to learn, so I know what to watch out the next time I buy a new one.  it has lampo zipper with number and all the silver hardware has PRADA word in it. I am attaching additional photos for reference.


----------



## Buda

I reverse the bag... here’s an additional photos


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello, authenticators. Last week I bought a  flat messenger bag from Farfetch. It is on sale. I notice the color of lining is slightly blue-ish than my other bags. Hope it is ok, too. Thank you as always.


----------



## missfiggy

Buda said:


> Hi. What makes it fake? I want to learn, so I know what to watch out the next time I buy a new one.  it has lampo zipper with number and all the silver hardware has PRADA word in it. I am attaching additional photos for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4076605
> View attachment 4076606
> View attachment 4076607
> View attachment 4076608
> View attachment 4076609
> View attachment 4076610
> View attachment 4076611



I agree with PP that the bag is fake, and for a multitude of reasons.  Sorry - we don't give out any hints here as to what identifies any item as fake, and we ask posters to not mention any specifics.  We know that this site is extensively used by counterfeiters to get information on how to improve their illegal products.


----------



## missfiggy

Duplicate post.


----------



## Buda

missfiggy said:


> I agree with PP that the bag is fake, and for a multitude of reasons.  Sorry - we don't give out any hints here as to what identifies any item as fake, and we ask posters to not mention any specifics.  We know that this site is extensively used by counterfeiters to get information on how to improve their illegal products.



Oh... so sad that I bought a fake bag. Anyway, it only cost 50$ as the seller is not sure if the bag is authentic or not hehe I just thought that the bag is real because of the R but then when I saw the authenticity card I had second thought about it. at least now I know that I can’t trust my authenticity ability in authenticating bags haha from now on I will post here before purchasing a new one. Thank you so much for making time in answering my post, this thread is very helpful to many people. Keep it up and God bless [emoji4]


----------



## MarronDoux

Item Name: Original Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag 1BG775
Listing number: 222983235042
Seller ID:  vattendal
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate this item, thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buda said:


> I reverse the bag... here’s an additional photos
> 
> View attachment 4076613
> View attachment 4076615
> View attachment 4076616
> View attachment 4076617


Definitely fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Hello, authenticators. Last week I bought a  flat messenger bag from Farfetch. It is on sale. I notice the color of lining is slightly blue-ish than my other bags. Hope it is ok, too. Thank you as always.
> 
> View attachment 4076762
> View attachment 4076763
> View attachment 4076764
> View attachment 4076765
> View attachment 4076768
> View attachment 4076769
> View attachment 4076770
> View attachment 4076771
> View attachment 4076773
> View attachment 4076774


Take some close ups of the lining without the flash.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarronDoux said:


> Item Name: Original Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag 1BG775
> Listing number: 222983235042
> Seller ID:  vattendal
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Prada-Saffiano-Cuir-Double-Bag-1BG775-Nero-Fuoco-Black-Leder-Tasche/222983235042?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate this item, thank you


Not enough photos to be 100% certain, but looks like a fake.  There are millions of this style that have been faked.


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Take some close ups of the lining without the flash.








Thank you for your time, PP.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4077184
> 
> View attachment 4077185
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time, PP.


Honestly, I'm on the fence with this one.  There are some things that look right and some that don't.  Let's see what *MissFiggy* and *Bratty1919* have to say.


----------



## Buda

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely fake.



Yeah... so sad [emoji20] thank you Prada psycho for taking time in answering my post [emoji4]


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Honestly, I'm on the fence with this one.  There are some things that look right and some that don't.  Let's see what *MissFiggy* and *Bratty1919* have to say.




I too had my doubts about this one.  I spent considerable time yesterday looking at it and comparing it with known authentics and I was completely 50:50.  And now in the fresh light of a new day, I have to say I'm leaning towards it being a pretty good fake. My experience is that fakes have some things that look right and some that don't.  Authentics - everything looks right.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> I too had my doubts about this one.  I spent considerable time yesterday looking at it and comparing it with known authentics and I was completely 50:50.  And now in the fresh light of a new day, I have to say I'm leaning towards it being a pretty good fake. My experience is that fakes have some things that look right and some that don't.  Authentics - everything looks right.



I just contact Farfetch by email and book my return. Can’t believe this happen with such big company like them. This is unacceptable. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## missfiggy

Curious???!!!

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Bag/202321233901?hash=item2f1b4907ed:g:dREAAOSwCmRa9rFV

Thoughts PP???


----------



## sunflower728

*Please help me authenticate this double zip! Thank you in advance 

Item Name*: Prada Cobalto Saffiano Leather Double Zip Large Tote
*Listing number*: 11138461
*Seller ID*: Yoogi's Closet
*Link*: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...her-lux-double-zip-large-tote-bag-bn1786.html


----------



## missfiggy

sunflower728 said:


> *Please help me authenticate this double zip! Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name*: Prada Cobalto Saffiano Leather Double Zip Large Tote
> *Listing number*: 11138461
> *Seller ID*: Yoogi's Closet
> *Link*: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-...her-lux-double-zip-large-tote-bag-bn1786.html



Looks authentic - this is the older style (pre 2012) and they were never faked as well as the newer style.


----------



## sunflower728

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic - this is the older style (pre 2012) and they were never faked as well as the newer style.


THANK YOU! and thank you for responding so quickly missfiggy


----------



## Carrie E. C.

I have a Prada BR1594.  I've had this bag for a while, but, since it's white it has been in hiding. Can you tell me what I have. Is it authentic. I received it as a gift and don't have a receipt.
The leather is so yummy that I'm hoping it's real, but, I need the truth.
Sorry for the photo quality.  Some photos were taken outside and my phone really picked up the blue, from somewhere.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

pot_luck said:


> Okay, I'll wait to see what Bratty1919 thinks. Thanks again!



They both should be fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Carrie E. C. said:


> I have a Prada BR1594.  I've had this bag for a while, but, since it's white it has been in hiding. Can you tell me what I have. Is it authentic. I received it as a gift and don't have a receipt.
> The leather is so yummy that I'm hoping it's real, but, I need the truth.
> Sorry for the photo quality.  Some photos were taken outside and my phone really picked up the blue, from somewhere.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210


My standard response seems appropriate: throw it in the nearest dumpster.  It's a really, really, really bad fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

Carrie E. C. said:


> I have a Prada BR1594.  I've had this bag for a while, but, since it's white it has been in hiding. Can you tell me what I have. Is it authentic. I received it as a gift and don't have a receipt.
> The leather is so yummy that I'm hoping it's real, but, I need the truth.
> Sorry for the photo quality.  Some photos were taken outside and my phone really picked up the blue, from somewhere.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210



So SO fake!


----------



## missfiggy

Carrie E. C. said:


> I have a Prada BR1594.  I've had this bag for a while, but, since it's white it has been in hiding. Can you tell me what I have. Is it authentic. I received it as a gift and don't have a receipt.
> The leather is so yummy that I'm hoping it's real, but, I need the truth.
> Sorry for the photo quality.  Some photos were taken outside and my phone really picked up the blue, from somewhere.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210



It's 3 from 3 - total fake.


----------



## TeacherCA

Item Name: Prada tan leather bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: adnanisarra
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tan-leather-bag-585072ecbf6df560eb08f518
Comments: I am in the market for my very first Prada. Please help me authenticate this one.


----------



## TeacherCA

Item Name: % authentic Prada convertibles tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: summer2012
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Prada-convertibles-tote-5999d17ac6c7959acd0c1913
Comments: I am looking at this one too as my first Prada bag. I need help. I am grateful for you authenticators.


----------



## missfiggy

TeacherCA said:


> Item Name: Prada tan leather bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: adnanisarra
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tan-leather-bag-585072ecbf6df560eb08f518
> Comments: I am in the market for my very first Prada. Please help me authenticate this one.



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  This listing just doesn't show enough details to even make a guess.


----------



## missfiggy

TeacherCA said:


> Item Name: % authentic Prada convertibles tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: summer2012
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Prada-convertibles-tote-5999d17ac6c7959acd0c1913
> Comments: I am looking at this one too as my first Prada bag. I need help. I am grateful for you authenticators.



Ditto the above.  We need super closeup photos so these just won't do.


----------



## Prada Psycho

TeacherCA said:


> Item Name: % authentic Prada convertibles tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: summer2012
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Prada-convertibles-tote-5999d17ac6c7959acd0c1913
> Comments: I am looking at this one too as my first Prada bag. I need help. I am grateful for you authenticators.





TeacherCA said:


> Item Name: Prada tan leather bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: adnanisarra
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tan-leather-bag-585072ecbf6df560eb08f518
> Comments: I am in the market for my very first Prada. Please help me authenticate this one.



I wouldn't recommend shopping at Poshmark at all.  I've seen too many fakes from this place and the management doesn't seem overly concerned to change that practice.


----------



## Carrie E. C.

Prada Psycho said:


> My standard response seems appropriate: throw it in the nearest dumpster.  It's a really, really, really bad fake.


Thank You.


----------



## Carrie E. C.

Prada Psycho said:


> My standard response seems appropriate: throw it in the nearest dumpster.  It's a really, really, really bad fake.


OK, Thank You.


----------



## Carrie E. C.

Carrie E. C. said:


> I have a Prada BR1594.  I've had this bag for a while, but, since it's white it has been in hiding. Can you tell me what I have. Is it authentic. I received it as a gift and don't have a receipt.
> The leather is so yummy that I'm hoping it's real, but, I need the truth.
> Sorry for the photo quality.  Some photos were taken outside and my phone really picked up the blue, from somewhere.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210
> View attachment 4078198
> View attachment 4078199
> View attachment 4078200
> View attachment 4078201
> View attachment 4078202
> View attachment 4078203
> View attachment 4078204
> View attachment 4078205
> View attachment 4078209
> View attachment 4078210




Thanks to all of you.  You saved me from trying to sell a fake.  I won't even carry it myself!  Cheers


----------



## TeacherCA

Prada Psycho said:


> I wouldn't recommend shopping at Poshmark at all.  I've seen too many fakes from this place and the management doesn't seem overly concerned to change that practice.


Wow, OK thank you so much!


----------



## TeacherCA

missfiggy said:


> Ditto the above.  We need super closeup photos so these just won't do.


Thank you, Miss Figgy. You just don't know what peace of mind this gives me knowing I can trust you all.


----------



## Carrie E. C.

Carrie E. C. said:


> OK, Thank You.


Can you tell me what tells you it's a fake?  I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Carrie E. C. said:


> Can you tell me what tells you it's a fake?  I'm trying to learn.


No. We don't give lessons.  It takes literally decades of buying, studying and having an insanely good eye for detail to even begin attempting authenticating designer goods.


----------



## Carrie E. C.

Prada Psycho said:


> No. We don't give lessons.  It takes literally decades of buying, studying and having an insanely good eye for detail to even begin attempting authenticating designer goods.


I understand that.  What was it about my purse that said it wasn't authentic?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Carrie E. C. said:


> I understand that.  What was it about my purse that said it wasn't authentic?


Everything.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi, would you mind authenticating the following. Thank you
Item: Prada Saffiano Lux
Listing Number: 302747114252
Seller: ihi55j
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: NIL


----------



## Prada Psycho

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> Hi, would you mind authenticating the following. Thank you
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux
> Listing Number: 302747114252
> Seller: ihi55j
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Lux-Bag-Giada-New-Condition-In-Box-Authentic/302747114252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: NIL


Photos inadequate.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos inadequate.


What did you need more photos of? I'll message the seller for more photos. Thanks for your help


----------



## Alo1180

Hi! Can you please tell me if this purse is authentic? Thank you. This was given to my mom by a friend of hers.


----------



## missfiggy

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> What did you need more photos of? I'll message the seller for more photos. Thanks for your help



There's a list in post #1 of the photos we need.


----------



## missfiggy

Alo1180 said:


> Hi! Can you please tell me if this purse is authentic? Thank you. This was given to my mom by a friend of hers.



Sorry - it's an old style fake.


----------



## Alo1180

thank you so much for your help.


----------



## kimkim16

Hello! I would like to inquire if this purse given to me is authentic. Thank you in advance. Number on tag: 164


----------



## missfiggy

kimkim16 said:


> Hello! I would like to inquire if this purse given to me is authentic. Thank you in advance. Number on tag: 164
> 
> View attachment 4083243
> View attachment 4083244
> View attachment 4083245
> View attachment 4083246
> View attachment 4083247
> View attachment 4083248
> View attachment 4083249
> View attachment 4083250
> View attachment 4083251
> View attachment 4083252




First, be aware that this style is one of the most often and successfully faked of all Prada styles.  Having said that, this one looks like it might be authentic.  I can only say *MIGHT* be authentic because without actually handling it, it is impossible to tell 100% just from the photos.


----------



## kimkim16

missfiggy said:


> First, be aware that this style is one of the most often and successfully faked of all Prada styles.  Having said that, this one looks like it might be authentic.  I can only say *MIGHT* be authentic because without actually handling it, it is impossible to tell 100% just from the photos.



Thank you so much for your response 
I looked online and noticed that most of the bags with this same style have feet on the bottom, mine does not.


----------



## missfiggy

kimkim16 said:


> Thank you so much for your response
> I looked online and noticed that most of the bags with this same style have feet on the bottom, mine does not.
> 
> View attachment 4083332




Pre a certain year they didn't have base studs and also had the triangle logo plate.  More photos of the lining please. Just to take another look.


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello! What do You thank about those?
Thank You.


----------



## SylwiaL

More


----------



## pot_luck

Bratty1919 said:


> They both should be fine.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## missfiggy

SylwiaL said:


> Hello! What do You thank about those?
> Thank You.



Looks authentic.


----------



## SylwiaL

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



I  watched the forum and I know what to look for when looking for a bag. But confirming the authenticity here, I already have 100% surety.
I pay for this Prada about 30€ Thank you very much!


----------



## SylwiaL

.


----------



## ssy1108

Hello! Kindly authenticate this prada bag that I bought on instagram. The black print on the logo is uneven, is that normal? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## irisssssss

Please authenticate this, thank you!

It was described as vintage prada bag


----------



## eadam13

Hello! Please authenticate this bag. I purchased it off of Rebag/Trendlee. It doesn’t have an authentification card, just the metal plate. 

Thanks!


----------



## eva567

Hi,
could you help me authenticate this prada saffiano camera bag?
thank you so much


----------



## Ivanalove

Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum, and have been using it alot when I wanted to know some more before I bought bags from different designers. I’ve been wanting to get a first preloved item and need your help as I don’t know much about Prada bags yet.
I found this preloved Prada saffiano lux astrale and it seems fine to me, but I’m having trouble finding an identical one online because that model is mostly shown with gold details (zipper, Prada logo etc) and this one has silver details. What do you think? Thank you sooooo much for your time!


----------



## shortstuff3804

Please authenticate. Found item on Prada Facebook buy/sell group.

Prada Vitello Daino double zip crossbody


----------



## jhl2435

Prada Psycho said:


> Horrible fake!  Get a case filed with eBay on this one and get your money back!


Thank you so much for your help, Prada Psycho. I will open a case. In the meantime, would you please confirm its non-authenticity once again with following closeup photos? I really appreciate your help again.


----------



## jhl2435




----------



## Prada Psycho

jhl2435 said:


> View attachment 4089738
> View attachment 4089739
> View attachment 4089740
> View attachment 4089741
> View attachment 4089742
> View attachment 4089743
> View attachment 4089744
> View attachment 4089745
> View attachment 4089746
> View attachment 4089747


Authentication request format?


----------



## Prada Psycho

jhl2435 said:


> View attachment 4089738
> View attachment 4089739
> View attachment 4089740
> View attachment 4089741
> View attachment 4089742
> View attachment 4089743
> View attachment 4089744
> View attachment 4089745
> View attachment 4089746
> View attachment 4089747





Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?




Is this that same fake you posted before?  If so, it hasn't magically become authentic.  It was fake, is fake and will continue to be fake. Why the second request?


----------



## jhl2435

Prada Psycho said:


> Is this that same fake you posted before?  If so, it hasn't magically become authentic.  It was fake, is fake and will continue to be fake. Why the second request?


Hello, Prada Psycho. As I mentioned, I just wanted to double check with you while I’m opening a case with ebay since I received the bag and was able to give you larger and clearer closeup photos. I didn’t mean to duplicate the request. Sorry for the confusion and thank you for your help again!


----------



## wendychen2000us

Anybody ever see Galleria bag made in country other than Italy?


----------



## 371110

Hi, this is a vintage shop find but I'm not sure if it's real or if I should take it back for a refund:

I have more pictures but the system allows attaching a maximum of 10
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 4092434


----------



## Prada Psycho

371110 said:


> Hi, this is a vintage shop find but I'm not sure if it's real or if I should take it back for a refund:
> 
> I have more pictures but the system allows attaching a maximum of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092431
> View attachment 4092432
> View attachment 4092433
> View attachment 4092434
> View attachment 4092435
> View attachment 4092436
> View attachment 4092437
> View attachment 4092438
> View attachment 4092439
> View attachment 4092440


Photos inadequate. Way too small.


----------



## ssy1108

Hi Prada Psycho, Missfiggy.
Please help me authenticate this Prada nylon shoulder bag, it’s cute I plan to give it to my lil sister but I have doubts, seller claims it’s authentic, a preloved authentic prada shoulder bag and I was told I can only return the bag if proven fake. Many thanks in advance.[emoji4]


----------



## 371110

My sincere apologies - was uploading from a phone and somehow messed the formats up. These should open big:


----------



## Valentinoz

Please please please if someone could authenticate this bag it’s my first luxury bag and I don’t want to be scammed if someone could help me I would really appreciate it 
Item Name: Prada 
Listing number: 232793998326
Seller ID: marymv06
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cahier-White-Black-Notebook-Bag/232793998326
Comments:
Please please please if someone could authenticate this bag it’s my first luxury bag and I don’t want to be scammed if someone could help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Can you please authenicate this for me? It's off of poshmark.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Medium-Cream-Tote-Authentic-5afd329ba44dbef2b807181e


----------



## Prada Psycho

Valentinoz said:


> Please please please if someone could authenticate this bag it’s my first luxury bag and I don’t want to be scammed if someone could help me I would really appreciate it
> Item Name: Prada
> Listing number: 232793998326
> Seller ID: marymv06
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cahier-White-Black-Notebook-Bag/232793998326
> Comments:
> Please please please if someone could authenticate this bag it’s my first luxury bag and I don’t want to be scammed if someone could help me I would really appreciate it


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you please authenicate this for me? It's off of poshmark.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Medium-Cream-Tote-Authentic-5afd329ba44dbef2b807181e


Looks OK so far.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK so far.



Great. Do you need any specific photos?


----------



## shortstuff3804

shortstuff3804 said:


> Please authenticate. Found item on Prada Facebook buy/sell group.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino double zip crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4087977
> View attachment 4087978
> View attachment 4087979
> View attachment 4087980
> View attachment 4087981
> View attachment 4087982
> View attachment 4087983
> View attachment 4087984
> View attachment 4087985
> View attachment 4087986



Could someone please authenticate? I'm not sure why my post was skipped. Is it the photos or the format? I tried to follow the format listed on page 1, but it's not an eBay listing so there is no seller ID, etc. I tried to paste the fb link but it does not show up here for some reason.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ssy1108

.


----------



## ssy1108

Mine too, my post was skipped twice[emoji17] and not an eBay listing also. I got mine from instagram https://www.instagram.com/prelovedbags10

Please someone help me authenticate the prada bag I posted, this is my third post/reply of the same bag, my first was post#6281 last May31,2018. Forgive me please for reposting, I just need your help on this please please[emoji120] Thank you



ssy1108 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, Missfiggy.
> Please help me authenticate this Prada nylon shoulder bag, it’s cute I plan to give it to my lil sister but I have doubts, seller claims it’s authentic, a preloved authentic prada shoulder bag and I was told I can only return the bag if proven fake. Many thanks in advance.[emoji4]
> View attachment 4092836
> View attachment 4092837
> View attachment 4092838
> View attachment 4092839
> View attachment 4092840
> View attachment 4092843
> View attachment 4092845
> View attachment 4092846


----------



## missfiggy

ssy1108 said:


> Mine too, my post was skipped twice[emoji17] and not an eBay listing also. I got mine from instagram https://www.instagram.com/prelovedbags10
> 
> Please someone help me authenticate the prada bag I posted, this is my third post/reply of the same bag, my first was post#6281 last May31,2018. Forgive me please for reposting, I just need your help on this please please[emoji120] Thank you



Please appreciate that we don't live here.  We have lives elsewhere and we come here in OUR OWN FREE TIME to provide this FREE advice.  If you don't get an answer immediately, or even within a week, please be patient.


----------



## missfiggy

Hi Prada Psycho, Missfiggy.
Please help me authenticate this Prada nylon shoulder bag, it’s cute I plan to give it to my lil sister but I have doubts, seller claims it’s authentic, a preloved authentic prada shoulder bag and I was told I can only return the bag if proven fake. Many thanks in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




View attachment 4092836 View attachment 4092837 View attachment 4092838 View attachment 4092839 View attachment 4092840 View attachment 4092843 View attachment 4092845 View attachment 4092846

Photos are not clear enough.  Need much better views of the interior including lining.  Much larger photos of a much larger area of the lining.  Then you will possibly have to wait until our vintage expert comes in.


----------



## ssy1108

Hi missfiggy, I am really sorry I didn’t mean to sound rude or anything, it was only a reaction to the post prior to mine, and I was trying to explain that I don’t feel comfortable reposting my request. I really didn’t expect someone would react that her/his post was skipped, so I was like ditto. Forgive me please, I hope you would still consider authenticating my bag.
Anyway, here’s another set of photos taken using a mobile phone. It’s a mini nylon shoulder bag, I turned the bag from inside out to take a picture of the lining. I just hope these photos are clear and large enough. Again, sorry for reposting. Thank you.[emoji120]


----------



## veneti

hi, 
can you please authentic this galleria bag for me? thank you so much. is it also possible to tell from the photos what color this is? thanks so much! 

item: prada light pink saffiano leather medium double zip tote
item id: 202212144887
seller: koutureconsignandnew
link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/202212144887


----------



## Prada Psycho

veneti said:


> hi,
> can you please authentic this galleria bag for me? thank you so much. is it also possible to tell from the photos what color this is? thanks so much!
> 
> item: prada light pink saffiano leather medium double zip tote
> item id: 202212144887
> seller: koutureconsignandnew
> link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/202212144887


Inadequate photos. Need lining shots and all inside details.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Great. Do you need any specific photos?


No.   My response means there's nothing to indicate it is counterfeit.
It's been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> No.   My response means there's nothing to indicate it is counterfeit.
> It's been sold. Did you buy it?



Yes I did buy it! Just wanted your opinion because I'm not that great at authenticating Prada. Thank you for your time


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Yes I did buy it! Just wanted your opinion because I'm not that great at authenticating Prada. Thank you for your time


You can post your own photos once you receive the bag, but be sure to reference your original post, and we'll have another look.


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you please authenicate this for me? It's off of poshmark.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Medium-Cream-Tote-Authentic-5afd329ba44dbef2b807181e



I took some photos while there's natural sunlight. I have it in my possession if you need any further pics.


----------



## mhdluqman

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to authenticate BEFORE you buy. Please post pictures once you receive it.



Hello,

I was out of town and i just got back in my apartment now. This bag has been sitting in the concierge for quite a while.

So these are the pics

Would be great if someone can help me to confirm the authenticity.

Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

ssy1108 said:


> Hi missfiggy, I am really sorry I didn’t mean to sound rude or anything, it was only a reaction to the post prior to mine, and I was trying to explain that I don’t feel comfortable reposting my request. I really didn’t expect someone would react that her/his post was skipped, so I was like ditto. Forgive me please, I hope you would still consider authenticating my bag.
> Anyway, here’s another set of photos taken using a mobile phone. It’s a mini nylon shoulder bag, I turned the bag from inside out to take a picture of the lining. I just hope these photos are clear and large enough. Again, sorry for reposting. Thank you.[emoji120]
> 
> View attachment 4094361
> View attachment 4094363
> View attachment 4094364
> View attachment 4094367
> View attachment 4094371
> View attachment 4094373
> View attachment 4094378
> View attachment 4094379
> View attachment 4094380
> View attachment 4094381




Looks fine to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Hello,

I was out of town and i just got back in my apartment now. This bag has been sitting in the concierge for quite a while.

So these are the pics

Would be great if someone can help me to confirm the authenticity.

Thank you.


Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow...PRE CHINA Prada.  Lovely, authentic, and enjoy!!!!


----------



## ssy1108

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine to me.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mhdluqman

missfiggy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was out of town and i just got back in my apartment now. This bag has been sitting in the concierge for quite a while.
> 
> So these are the pics
> 
> Would be great if someone can help me to confirm the authenticity.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow...PRE CHINA Prada.  Lovely, authentic, and enjoy!!!!



Oh wow!! Thank you for your help  I can rest my mind on the matter now


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> I took some photos while there's natural sunlight. I have it in my possession if you need any further pics.


Post a chunk of the lining, close up with and without flash. So far it looks fine.  Just need to see more of the lining to be sure.


----------



## mhdluqman

missfiggy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was out of town and i just got back in my apartment now. This bag has been sitting in the concierge for quite a while.
> 
> So these are the pics
> 
> Would be great if someone can help me to confirm the authenticity.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow...PRE CHINA Prada.  Lovely, authentic, and enjoy!!!!



Hello MissFiggy, what do you mean by Pre China? Does it mean that this bag was produced before Prada opened its factories abroad? Because I once found a Prada bag with a tag “Made in India”. I was sceptic, so I didn’t buy it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhdluqman said:


> Hello MissFiggy, what do you mean by Pre China? Does it mean that this bag was produced before Prada opened its factories abroad? Because I once found a Prada bag with a tag “Made in India”. I was sceptic, so I didn’t buy it.


There are certain Prada lines that are made in India because the craftsmen do better work. The Madras line is one of them.






And _*MissFiggy*_ is referring to that blissful time when Prada was exclusively made in Italy (with the exception of the Linea Rossa line, which was made in China for a long time).


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> There are certain Prada lines that are made in India because the craftsmen do better work. The Madras line is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And _*MissFiggy*_ is referring to that blissful time when Prada was exclusively made in Italy (with the exception of the Linea Rossa line, which was made in China for a long time).


----------



## mhdluqman

Prada Psycho said:


> There are certain Prada lines that are made in India because the craftsmen do better work. The Madras line is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And _*MissFiggy*_ is referring to that blissful time when Prada was exclusively made in Italy (with the exception of the Linea Rossa line, which was made in China for a long time).



Ah I see.. It just proves that I am still ignorant about this authentication stuff. Thank you, Prada Psycho, for the information.

I will try to learn more


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhdluqman said:


> Ah I see.. It just proves that I am still ignorant about this authentication stuff. Thank you, Prada Psycho, for the information.
> 
> I will try to learn more


It takes decades of buying, inspecting, studying, learning details from each season's bags and a million other details to authenticate.  In other words, it's best left to professionals.


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Hi  
Can you please take a look at this prada bag? Since it is from ebay i am quite unsure if it is authentic? 

Title name; PRADA Tessuto Nylon Leather Trim Shoulder Bag 
Website; Ebay 
Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Tess...102276?hash=item1cae0bf044:g:S10AAOSwlzZbEd1U 

Thank you!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Post a chunk of the lining, close up with and without flash. So far it looks fine.  Just need to see more of the lining to be sure.



Just took pics!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Just took pics!


Absolutely authentic.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Absolutely authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Evajefa

Hi I have a general question in regards to the white tag in the inside zipper pocket, I know it can also be faked but I have seen visible stitching on the pocket lining with the tag (should not be visible..) is that pretty much a cause for alarm that it’s a fake?  See photos of two examples... thank you experts!


----------



## missfiggy

Evajefa said:


> View attachment 4097155
> View attachment 4097154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have a general question in regards to the white tag in the inside zipper pocket, I know it can also be faked but I have seen visible stitching on the pocket lining with the tag (should not be visible..) is that pretty much a cause for alarm that it’s a fake?  See photos of two examples... thank you experts!



OH FOR CRYING OUT LOUD - WILL EVERYONE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ *GET OVER *the WHITE TAG.
IT IS OF ABSOLUTELY *NO RELEVANCE* TO AUTHENTICITY.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> OH FOR CRYING OUT LOUD - WILL EVERYONE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ *GET OVER *the WHITE TAG.
> IT IS OF ABSOLUTELY *NO RELEVANCE* TO AUTHENTICITY.


Tell us how you really feel, *Figgy*.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> OH FOR CRYING OUT LOUD - WILL EVERYONE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ *GET OVER *the WHITE TAG.
> IT IS OF ABSOLUTELY *NO RELEVANCE* TO AUTHENTICITY.





Prada Psycho said:


> Tell us how you really feel, *Figgy*.



If I did that I'd be banned for life- ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> If I did that I'd be banned for life- ROFLMAO!!!!!!


Now THAT is for sure!


----------



## Cyprienne

Can you please help me authenticate, I am thinking of purchasing this bag. 
Thank you
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/prada-black-biker-bag/1361956802?


----------



## Bratty1919

Cyprienne said:


> Can you please help me authenticate, I am thinking of purchasing this bag.
> Thank you
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/prada-black-biker-bag/1361956802?




These pictures are woefully insufficient.


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Hi, can you please authenticate this Prada bag since i am thinking about purchasing it  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...389420?hash=item48acb810ec:g:5TMAAOSwyi1a-9yf


----------



## Bratty1919

Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this Prada bag since i am thinking about purchasing it
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...389420?hash=item48acb810ec:g:5TMAAOSwyi1a-9yf



Need to re-post in format from page 1!


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Hi, can you please authenticate this Prada bag since i am thinking about purchasing it 

Name; Authentic Prada Milano logos shoulder bag nylon leather black Italy 
Item number; 08EG060
Website; Ebay.com
Seller; boom2hanten

Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...389420?hash=item48acb810ec:g:5TMAAOSwyi1a-9yf


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

Hi, can you please take a look at this bag since i am thinking about purchasing it  
Item name; Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 08EG060
Website; Ebay.com
Item number;  08EG060
Seller; boom2hanten
Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...389420?hash=item48acb810ec:g:5TMAAOSwyi1a-9yf 

Thank u!


----------



## missfiggy

Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Hi, can you please take a look at this bag since i am thinking about purchasing it
> Item name; Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 08EG060
> Website; Ebay.com
> Item number;  08EG060
> Seller; boom2hanten
> Link; https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...389420?hash=item48acb810ec:g:5TMAAOSwyi1a-9yf
> 
> Thank u!



Looks authentic to me. See if Bratty1919 has a different opinion because she is our go to girl for these more vintage items.


----------



## Emilie Schønnemann

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me. See if Bratty1919 has a different opinion because she is our go to girl for these more vintage items.



Okay, i will - thank you!


----------



## Cyprienne

Can you please authenticate, thank you.

Item: Prada vitello daino hobo bag
Listing Number : 153057587943
Seller: ck594
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-vitel...587943?hash=item23a2f172e7:g:mfAAAOSw88RbHc53


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Can you please authenticate, thank you.
> 
> Item: Prada vitello daino hobo bag
> Listing Number : 153057587943
> Seller: ck594
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-vitel...587943?hash=item23a2f172e7:g:mfAAAOSw88RbHc53


Need to see a WHOLE lot more photos.


----------



## Cyprienne

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see a WHOLE lot more photos.


thank you
will ask for more pictures


----------



## Bratty1919

Emilie Schønnemann said:


> Okay, i will - thank you!



Yes it’s real


----------



## fashion16

Item:
Saffiano lux tote

Item number: n/a

Purchased at CoutureUSA.com

Pictures:
	

		
			
		

		
	














Can someone please help. I bought this Prada Saffiano in argilla from CoutureUSA.com. The bag was a great price in new condition but the front triangle plate with the “R” doesn’t look like the rest of my Prada bags and it has me questioning the authenticity. I haven’t removed the tag yet so I can return if needed. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4101552
View attachment 4101554


----------



## fashion16

More photos...


----------



## fashion16

Couple more clear pics


----------



## Riken

Please help me authenticate this Prada nylon quilted bag


----------



## Bratty1919

Riken said:


> Please help me authenticate this Prada nylon quilted bag



Need to see more pictures of the pocket’s zipper and the lining please.


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see more pictures of the pocket’s zipper and the lining please.


Thank you


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see more pictures of the pocket’s zipper and the lining please.


Pls let me know if you need more detailed pics )


----------



## Bratty1919

Riken said:


> Pls let me know if you need more detailed pics )



The underside of that zipper as well as well-focused lining pictures without flash?


----------



## Cyprienne

Can you please authenticate 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1340421873?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion16 said:


> Item:
> Saffiano lux tote
> 
> Item number: n/a
> 
> Purchased at CoutureUSA.com
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101540
> View attachment 4101541
> View attachment 4101542
> View attachment 4101543
> View attachment 4101544
> View attachment 4101545
> View attachment 4101549
> View attachment 4101550
> View attachment 4101551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help. I bought this Prada Saffiano in argilla from CoutureUSA.com. The bag was a great price in new condition but the front triangle plate with the “R” doesn’t look like the rest of my Prada bags and it has me questioning the authenticity. I haven’t removed the tag yet so I can return if needed. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101552
> View attachment 4101554




It's authentic.  The "R" business is old news and not applicable.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Can you please authenticate
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1340421873?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Thank you


More inadequate photos.


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> The underside of that zipper as well as well-focused lining pictures without flash?


Hello. I will send more clear pictures. The lighting is poor yesterday. Thank you


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> The underside of that zipper as well as well-focused lining pictures without flash?


Additional pics


----------



## Riken

Riken said:


> Additional pics


Additional


----------



## RBV

Hello lovely ladies! kindly help me authenticate this prada chain bag which I recently bought. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada Chain Bag 
Seller ID: Recently bought this from an online seller


----------



## Riken

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Hello! Does vintage prada use this zipper? Is it authentic? Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

RBV said:


> Hello lovely ladies! kindly help me authenticate this prada chain bag which I recently bought. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Chain Bag
> Seller ID: Recently bought this from an online seller



This is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Riken said:


> Hello! Does vintage prada use this zipper? Is it authentic? Thank you



I’m leaning toward authentic but would like a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m leaning toward authentic but would like a 2nd opinion.


I'm no help on this one.  Can't say I've seen that before, but it doesn't mean it's either fake or authentic.  Sorry.


----------



## RBV

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m leaning toward authentic but would like a 2nd opinion.


Thank you for your time


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m leaning toward authentic but would like a 2nd opinion.


Some stitching are uneven and the zipper is not IPI, RiRi, lampo or ykk. Thats why i am confused. )


----------



## Riken

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m leaning toward authentic but would like a 2nd opinion.


This is the lining of the bag


----------



## Riken

This is the lining of the bag


----------



## strandedflower

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Nero/Mughetto (Black/Pink)
Listing number: 273241910384
Seller ID: bradalex123
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...910384?hash=item3f9e7cac70:g:lI8AAOSwPapbDEbB
Comments: Thank you for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

strandedflower said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Nero/Mughetto (Black/Pink)
> Listing number: 273241910384
> Seller ID: bradalex123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...910384?hash=item3f9e7cac70:g:lI8AAOSwPapbDEbB
> Comments: Thank you for your help!



I'm satisfied that the bag pictured is authentic.


----------



## senocs

Thanks for your kind help!

Item Name: PRADA Schwarz Sandal Sandaletten Slippers EU 44 UK 10 US 11 NEU 100% ORIGINAL
Listing number: 153038526544
Seller ID: justlookin75
Link: 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/153038526544 (eBAY DE)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153038526544 (eBAY US)
Comments: The 'made in Vietnam' tagging got me a little worried, hence the check on here, thanks!


----------



## senocs

Pics continued


----------



## Cyprienne

Prada Psycho said:


> More inadequate photos.



Additional pictures. Can you please help authenticate


Prada Psycho said:


> More inadequate photos.



More pictures. Can you please authenticate. Thank you


----------



## strandedflower

missfiggy said:


> I'm satisfied that the bag pictured is authentic.





Gabs007 said:


> The FB of the seller would worry me a bit....



Thank you guys for the help! Yes I'm also worried about the FB of the seller...


----------



## missfiggy

strandedflower said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag Nero/Mughetto (Black/Pink)
> Listing number: 273241910384
> Seller ID: bradalex123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...910384?hash=item3f9e7cac70:g:lI8AAOSwPapbDEbB
> Comments: Thank you for your help!





missfiggy said:


> I'm satisfied that the bag pictured is authentic.





Gabs007 said:


> The FB of the seller would worry me a bit....



I leave that sort of research to the buyers.  It's the buyer making the decision so they should do all their research.  I'm more than happy to authenticate where I can, but that's it.  Good to see that this potential buyer has had a deeper look at the seller's bone fides.


----------



## senocs

senocs said:


> Thanks for your kind help!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Schwarz Sandal Sandaletten Slippers EU 44 UK 10 US 11 NEU 100% ORIGINAL
> Listing number: 153038526544
> Seller ID: justlookin75
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/153038526544 (eBAY DE)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/153038526544 (eBAY US)
> Comments: The 'made in Vietnam' tagging got me a little worried, hence the check on here, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4105088
> View attachment 4105089
> View attachment 4105090
> View attachment 4105091
> View attachment 4105092
> View attachment 4105093
> View attachment 4105094
> View attachment 4105095
> View attachment 4105096
> View attachment 4105097



Adding better resolution pictures :


----------



## senocs

Some more better-resolution pictures :


----------



## Prada Psycho

senocs said:


> Some more better-resolution pictures :
> 
> View attachment 4106312
> View attachment 4106313
> View attachment 4106315
> View attachment 4106316
> View attachment 4106318
> View attachment 4106320


Shoes are authenticated on the shoe subforum AT thread.  We only do handbags and small leather goods.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*




*^^^^^^^^*


----------



## natka.rory

Hello Prada experts!

I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Prada bag before purchase. Thank you and let me know how I can be of assistance.

Item Name: Prada Cervo Lux Chain Shoulder Bag Nero Black
Listing number: 229541
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-lux-chain-shoulder-bag-nero-black-229541
Comments: Thanks!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

natka.rory said:


> Hello Prada experts!
> 
> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Prada bag before purchase. Thank you and let me know how I can be of assistance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Lux Chain Shoulder Bag Nero Black
> Listing number: 229541
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-cervo-lux-chain-shoulder-bag-nero-black-229541
> Comments: Thanks!!!!


Photos look fine. Post your own photos here if you buy it so we can double check.


----------



## natka.rory

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos look fine. Post your own photos here if you buy it so we can double check.


Thank you Prada Psycho - I apprentice your input! Still on the fence, because despite it being a good deal, I have read the leather on cervo lux bags breaks down very quickly...

Could you please also authenticate this one?
Item Name: Prada Nappa Mordore Stripe Bag Nero Black
Listing number: 230199
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-mordore-stripes-bag-nero-black-230199
Comments: Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

natka.rory said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho - I apprentice your input! Still on the fence, because despite it being a good deal, I have read the leather on cervo lux bags breaks down very quickly...
> 
> Could you please also authenticate this one?
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Mordore Stripe Bag Nero Black
> Listing number: 230199
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-mordore-stripes-bag-nero-black-230199
> Comments: Thank you thank you thank you



This is likely authentic but interior pictures leave much to be desired.


----------



## natka.rory

Bratty1919 said:


> This is likely authentic but interior pictures leave much to be desired.


Thank you Bratty1919! Appreciate it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

natka.rory said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho - I apprentice your input! Still on the fence, because despite it being a good deal, I have read the leather on cervo lux bags breaks down very quickly...
> 
> Could you please also authenticate this one?
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Mordore Stripe Bag Nero Black
> Listing number: 230199
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-mordore-stripes-bag-nero-black-230199
> Comments: Thank you thank you thank you


Looks fine.  I'd take this one over the cervo lux, ANY DAY.


----------



## Cyprienne

Hi
I have received additional pictures for the following item
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1340421873?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true











can you please help authenticate,
thank you


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators,

Please you authenciate this Prada bag for me (on ebay UK). 
Thank-you in advance, I really appreciate you spending your time and skills to help.
Best regards

Item Name:* prada diagramme cross body bag*
Listing number:253701023924
Seller ID:  pridelen
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-di...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Comments: Thank-you very much.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi!
Never bought a Prada bag before, but very excited about this one:
could you please take a look?
THANK YOU SO MUCH

Item Name: Prada  Black
Listing number: /
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: view attached photo's


----------



## ladyzee

Would you please authenticate this bag for me.
ITEM NAME: Prada Shoulder Bag Tote Tessuto Saffiano Blue NWT
LISTING NUMBER: 13263905
SELLER ID: luxuryfashionboutique
LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Shou...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi!
> Never bought a Prada bag before, but very excited about this one:
> could you please take a look?
> THANK YOU SO MUCH
> 
> Item Name: Prada  Black
> Listing number: /
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: view attached photo's


Looks quite fishy to me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ladyzee said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag for me.
> ITEM NAME: Prada Shoulder Bag Tote Tessuto Saffiano Blue NWT
> LISTING NUMBER: 13263905
> SELLER ID: luxuryfashionboutique
> LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Tote-Tessuto-Saffiano-Blue-NWT/132639058781?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Many thanks in advance for your help!


If you get the bag that's in the listing, it appears to be authentic.  Post your own photos here when you get it so we can double check.


----------



## fashion16

Can anyone please authenticate?

Item: Nero double zip saffiano tote

Seller: florachen2010

Item: 122726433922

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122726433922


----------



## missfiggy

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi!
> Never bought a Prada bag before, but very excited about this one:
> could you please take a look?
> THANK YOU SO MUCH
> 
> Item Name: Prada  Black
> Listing number: /
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: view attached photo's



PLEEEEEZ   DO NOT BUY THIS.  godawful fake if ever I saw one.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion16 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate?
> 
> Item: Nero double zip saffiano tote
> 
> Seller: florachen2010
> 
> Item: 122726433922
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122726433922



Photos aren't the best but it looks to be authentic - be aware that this is the older style and that the bag is already 7+ years old.


----------



## fashion16

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't the best but it looks to be authentic - be aware that this is the older style and that the bag is already 7+ years old.



Thank you!
Is there concern with the older models and quality? It looks brand new but sometimes pics can be deceiving. Thanks!!


----------



## supahstahxluv

Just purchased this from Fashionphile and would really appreciate a check on authenticity before I cut the tags.  Thank you!

Item Name:  PRADA Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag Cammeo Nero Black

Listing number:  Item 256997

Seller ID: Fashionphile

Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-small-double-bag-cammeo-nero-black-256997


----------



## Prada Psycho

supahstahxluv said:


> Just purchased this from Fashionphile and would really appreciate a check on authenticity before I cut the tags.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA Saffiano Cuir Small Double Bag Cammeo Nero Black
> 
> Listing number:  Item 256997
> 
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-small-double-bag-cammeo-nero-black-256997
> 
> View attachment 4112237
> 
> View attachment 4112238
> View attachment 4112239
> View attachment 4112240
> View attachment 4112241
> View attachment 4112242
> View attachment 4112243
> View attachment 4112244
> View attachment 4112245
> View attachment 4112246
> View attachment 4112247
> View attachment 4112248
> View attachment 4112249




Cut the tags. It's authentic. Thanks for the perfect pictures.  These bags are hard enough to authenticate without people posting bad photos.


----------



## supahstahxluv

Prada Psycho said:


> Cut the tags. It's authentic. Thanks for the perfect pictures.  These bags are hard enough to authenticate without people posting bad photos.



Thank you so much for your fast response!


----------



## oliviasmomsie18

Hi ladies! Badly need your help in authenticating this bag  Would also love if you have details (year released, color etc)

Thank you in advance! ❤️


----------



## Prada Psycho

oliviasmomsie18 said:


> Hi ladies! Badly need your help in authenticating this bag  Would also love if you have details (year released, color etc)
> 
> Thank you in advance! ❤️


I'm going to save my usual lecture about using the proper authentication request format on this one. It's so fake it hurts.


----------



## MRDailey

Can you please authenticate this Prada bag. Thank you.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Marmo

Listing number: 256353
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-marmo-256353


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Bratty1919 said:


> Older & real.


Do you know how old and the name by chance? Thank you!


----------



## eva567

Hi, I purchased this second hand prada camera bag and wanted to make sure it’s real. I did my best to take good photos. no link as its already sold & couldnt take a picture but Lampo zippers. thank you so much


----------



## ShinyLights

Just purchased this from TheRealReal and would really appreciate a check on authenticity before I cut the tags. Thank you!

Item Name: Pale Blue Saffiano Lux Leather Prada Bauletto Bag

Listing number: PRA201039

Seller ID: TheRealReal

Link: 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/prada-saffiano-bauletto-bag-28


----------



## ShinyLights

ShinyLights said:


> Just purchased this from TheRealReal and would really appreciate a check on authenticity before I cut the tags. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Pale Blue Saffiano Lux Leather Prada Bauletto Bag
> 
> Listing number: PRA201039
> 
> Seller ID: TheRealReal
> 
> Link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/prada-saffiano-bauletto-bag-28



Here are the pictures that I took, somehow they didn't get attached on my pervious reply.

The inside of the zipper says Lampo and two small white tabs with 2 numbers on each both were hard to capture.

Thank you for your time for authenticating my purchase and have a wonderful day!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi, seeking for your help to authenticate please 

Item Name:Authentic Prada Saffiano leather Card holder wallet 
Item #: n/a
Seller: fabmegashop
Link: https://shopee.ph/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-leather-Card-holder-wallet-i.3816592.742157498


----------



## oneclickshoppe

Hi, seeking for your help to authenticate please 

Item Name:Preloved Authentic prada bag (rank b)
Item #: n/a
Seller: ghelotuazon
Link: https://shopee.ph/Preloved-Authentic-prada-bag-(rank-b)-i.35584932.801105792


----------



## Bratty1919

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi, seeking for your help to authenticate please
> 
> Item Name:Preloved Authentic prada bag (rank b)
> Item #: n/a
> Seller: ghelotuazon
> Link: https://shopee.ph/Preloved-Authentic-prada-bag-(rank-b)-i.35584932.801105792



Insufficient photos.


----------



## MRDailey

Can you please authenticate this Prada bag. Thank you.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Marmo

Listing number: 256353
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-marmo-256353


----------



## yasmimcfi

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Round Zip purse Leather[Used]
Listing number: 223033079853
Seller ID: jp2015_comp 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...TK0%2FW3JWAtdbXtC%2FI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Looking for help in this one.


----------



## missfiggy

ShinyLights said:


> Here are the pictures that I took, somehow they didn't get attached on my pervious reply.
> 
> The inside of the zipper says Lampo and two small white tabs with 2 numbers on each both were hard to capture.
> 
> Thank you for your time for authenticating my purchase and have a wonderful day!
> 
> View attachment 4115819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115823
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115826
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115829
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115841




Looks ok to me.


----------



## missfiggy

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi, seeking for your help to authenticate please
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Prada Saffiano leather Card holder wallet
> Item #: n/a
> Seller: fabmegashop
> Link: https://shopee.ph/Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-leather-Card-holder-wallet-i.3816592.742157498



Fake - very very fake.


----------



## missfiggy

oneclickshoppe said:


> Hi, seeking for your help to authenticate please
> 
> Item Name:Preloved Authentic prada bag (rank b)
> Item #: n/a
> Seller: ghelotuazon
> Link: https://shopee.ph/Preloved-Authentic-prada-bag-(rank-b)-i.35584932.801105792



Not enough photos but leaning towards fake.


----------



## missfiggy

MRDailey said:


> Can you please authenticate this Prada bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Marmo
> 
> Listing number: 256353
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-marmo-256353




Looks good...enjoy!!


----------



## missfiggy

yasmimcfi said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Round Zip purse Leather[Used]
> Listing number: 223033079853
> Seller ID: jp2015_comp
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Round-Zip-purse-Leather-Used-/223033079853?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ah%2B%2Bw%2BlqfLTK0%2FW3JWAtdbXtC%2FI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Looking for help in this one.
> View attachment 4117823
> View attachment 4117824
> View attachment 4117825
> View attachment 4117826
> View attachment 4117827



Not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## rmore

Dear Authenticators,

I recently purchased this quilted nylon Prada from The RealReal, and would really appreciate it if you could authenticate it for me since it did not come with any cards.  Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rmore said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased this quilted nylon Prada from The RealReal, and would really appreciate it if you could authenticate it for me since it did not come with any cards.  Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118325
> View attachment 4118327
> View attachment 4118328
> View attachment 4118330
> View attachment 4118331
> View attachment 4118332
> View attachment 4118333


Link?


----------



## rmore

Prada Psycho said:


> Link?


https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/prada-quilted-tessuto-satchel-9


----------



## eva567

eva567 said:


> Hi, I purchased this second hand prada camera bag and wanted to make sure it’s real. I did my best to take good photos. no link as its already sold & couldnt take a picture but Lampo zippers. thank you so much


Hi, not really sure I was skipped, let me know if you need any more pictures


----------



## oneclickshoppe

missfiggy said:


> Fake - very very fake.



Thanks a lot! It's a shame that this seller will claim it as authentic. Ugh. Again AT saved me from spending on bogus items!


----------



## oneclickshoppe

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos but leaning towards fake.


Got it @missfiggy! Thanks for the help! Much appreciated!


----------



## MRDailey

missfiggy said:


> Looks good...enjoy!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

Hi there - would love your eagle eye to confirm whether this is authentic. Please let me know if there are additional photos that would make this process easier & *thank you so much for your time!!*

Item Name: Saffiano Leather Long Folding Wallet (_not 100% sure on this - apologies!!)_
Listing number: 5b1da909fe51511a51615b56
Seller ID: cphumiruk
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Milano-Wallet-5b1da909fe51511a51615b56
Additional Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8bxydi7cypwm5e6/AADUwgTcW-6Id_G33QRthvYHa?dl=0


----------



## EllaBaby

Hi, I would appreciate if someone could tell me if this is authentic!

Item name: Prada Diagramme Crossbody
Listing Number:  113107070049
Seller: delcia2002aqd
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Diagramme-Leather-Crossbody-Bag/113107070049?var=null


----------



## Prada Psycho

EllaBaby said:


> Hi, I would appreciate if someone could tell me if this is authentic!
> 
> Item name: Prada Diagramme Crossbody
> Listing Number:  113107070049
> Seller: delcia2002aqd
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Diagramme-Leather-Crossbody-Bag/113107070049?var=null


Inadequate photos, but I wouldn't touch it. Several reasons, but it doesn't pass my "buy" test at all.


----------



## pcom82

Hello everyone, and Happy 4th! I recently put this time on layaway, and would love to have it authenticated (if possible) before I complete the transaction. 

Item name: Prada Nappa Gaufre Crossbody Pomice
Item number: 226631
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-crossbody-pomice-226631

Thanks in advance for your time and effort! Stay safe today!!


----------



## jeanne martinez-rubio

pls. authenticate this before me buying this in an online seller, they said the item came from japan


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada bag for me:

Item Name: Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon Leather Chain Crossbody Bag BT0079

Listing No: 123218210091

Seller ID: elephant.j

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123218210091

Comments: Seller has positive feedbacks and member since 2012. Item is up for bidding and will end in 14hrs. On the last photo, there is a certificate of authenticity. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sponono

I started a thread but have  stumbled upon this one.  As I have already purchased my bag I'm not sure if I should post here.  I bought it at a thrift store because it looked vintage.  Just wondering if it's real though because the badge is 1903 and the zip and lining are 'Alexander'.  I can't find this online anywhere.  Is it a fake or one of the first bags therefore not in general circulation?
Please help. Oh, I got it for £14!  I love it even if it turns out fake.  I love vintage looking clothing items hence my thrift store hunts.


----------



## missfiggy

Sponono said:


> I started a thread but have  stumbled upon this one.  As I have already purchased my bag I'm not sure if I should post here.  I bought it at a thrift store because it looked vintage.  Just wondering if it's real though because the badge is 1903 and the zip and lining are 'Alexander'.  I can't find this online anywhere.  Is it a fake or one of the first bags therefore not in general circulation?
> Please help. Oh, I got it for £14!  I love it even if it turns out fake.  I love vintage looking clothing items hence my thrift store hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123810
> View attachment 4123811
> View attachment 4123812
> View attachment 4123813
> View attachment 4123814
> View attachment 4123815
> View attachment 4123816
> View attachment 4123817
> View attachment 4123810



Terribly, terribly fake.


----------



## missfiggy

jeanne martinez-rubio said:


> pls. authenticate this before me buying this in an online seller, they said the item came from japan



Vile...truly VILE fake.  Japan...my foot!!!!!

Is there a link for this?

In future, please use our format for requests as set out in Post #1 - otherwise your request may be ignored.  I just didn't want you to waste your $$ on this crap this time.


----------



## missfiggy

meeeeeeeesh said:


> Hi there - would love your eagle eye to confirm whether this is authentic. Please let me know if there are additional photos that would make this process easier & *thank you so much for your time!!*
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Long Folding Wallet (_not 100% sure on this - apologies!!)_
> Listing number: 5b1da909fe51511a51615b56
> Seller ID: cphumiruk
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Milano-Wallet-5b1da909fe51511a51615b56
> Additional Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8bxydi7cypwm5e6/AADUwgTcW-6Id_G33QRthvYHa?dl=0



Unfortunately these wallets are impossible to authenticate just from photos (unless they are older, more amateur fakes).  Personally, I would save my $$ and buy direct from Prada.  That way, you'll never doubt.


----------



## missfiggy

pcom82 said:


> Hello everyone, and Happy 4th! I recently put this time on layaway, and would love to have it authenticated (if possible) before I complete the transaction.
> 
> Item name: Prada Nappa Gaufre Crossbody Pomice
> Item number: 226631
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nappa-gaufre-crossbody-pomice-226631
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and effort! Stay safe today!!



Looks good to me.


----------



## missfiggy

mjdm said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada bag for me:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon Leather Chain Crossbody Bag BT0079
> 
> Listing No: 123218210091
> 
> Seller ID: elephant.j
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123218210091
> 
> Comments: Seller has positive feedbacks and member since 2012. Item is up for bidding and will end in 14hrs. On the last photo, there is a certificate of authenticity.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Your link takes me to a different listing and the item number doesn't work either.


----------



## senocs

Dear authenticators, please help with this bag, thanks! 
Still so disappointed that it's made in China and not in Italy.

Item Name: PRADA BELT BAG MEN BUMBAG BAG NEW BLACK
Listing number: 183198811210
Seller ID: frmoda_italy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183198811210
Comments: -


----------



## senocs




----------



## Sponono

missfiggy said:


> Terribly, terribly fake.


Thank you.   I was puzzled as to why there was not even one lurking online anywhere.  Ah well. I still like it's vintage look.  I'll just avoid carrying it in polite company lol!


----------



## mjdm

missfiggy said:


> Your link takes me to a different listing and the item number doesn't work either.



I tried the link now and it’s working. But the listing has ended already.


----------



## pcom82

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately these wallets are impossible to authenticate just from photos (unless they are older, more amateur fakes).  Personally, I would save my $$ and buy direct from Prada.  That way, you'll never doubt.


thank you so much for your time!!  already purchased at a moderate price / will know for next time 

have a lovely weekend!


----------



## ilovebags1215

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre 
Listing No: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Item Link: N/A
Comment: I bought this bag to a common friend of mine. I googled on the internet how to authenticate prada bags and I’m having a hard time authenticating this bag cos im not an expert. Not that i dont trust my friend, i just wanna make sure that the bag is authentic. Or else, so I can refund the money i spent on this bag. Please help me


----------



## ilovebags1215

Additional photos!

I’d be really happy for your help. Thanks in advance ☺️


----------



## Philomena88

Would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this Prada at The Realreal (I've never seen this lovely candy-pink color from Prada before; I am more familiar with their cammeo shade). Thank you!

Item # PRA193793
URL:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...990i_wkOt0YDpgc_sSPBKMHJTtT1r2pBoCw7kQAvD_BwE










Item # PRA193793


----------



## Tina9204

Please help me to authenticate this ysl woc

Seller: private seller

Item code: 360452 BOW01

Before purchasing this bag, i went to ysl to feel the leather, and this bag feels exactly the same, the hardware color is very gold as it is supposed to be, chains are heavy, ysl logo location seems to be correct

The only thing that makes me confused is the authenticity card says 2014??


----------



## Iammc

Hello everyone, i amabout to buy my first prada bag but its just preloved. Can you help me if this is authentic? Thank you so much


----------



## Iammc

Edited: Hello everyone, i am about to buy my first prada bag but its just preloved. (Cant afford a brand new one)  Could you help me please identify and if this is authentic? Thank you so much. I would really appreciate your help. Thanks a lot


----------



## Bratty1919

Tina9204 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this ysl woc
> 
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Item code: 360452 BOW01
> 
> Before purchasing this bag, i went to ysl to feel the leather, and this bag feels exactly the same, the hardware color is very gold as it is supposed to be, chains are heavy, ysl logo location seems to be correct
> 
> The only thing that makes me confused is the authenticity card says 2014??
> View attachment 4126286
> View attachment 4126287
> View attachment 4126288
> 
> View attachment 4126289
> View attachment 4126290
> View attachment 4126291
> View attachment 4126292




wrong thread.


----------



## missfiggy

Iammc said:


> Hello everyone, i amabout to buy my first prada bag but its just preloved. Can you help me if this is authentic? Thank you so much



The bag is one of the most often faked of all Prada styles and it is most definitely FAKE.


----------



## missfiggy

Philomena88 said:


> Would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this Prada at The Realreal (I've never seen this lovely candy-pink color from Prada before; I am more familiar with their cammeo shade). Thank you!
> 
> Item # PRA193793
> URL:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...990i_wkOt0YDpgc_sSPBKMHJTtT1r2pBoCw7kQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126137
> View attachment 4126139
> View attachment 4126140
> View attachment 4126141
> 
> 
> Item # PRA193793



Photos are insufficient.  Link doesn't work.  Personally, I'd save my $$ and buy direct from Prada.  These small items are expertly faked and it is impossible to assess most of them just with photos.


----------



## missfiggy

senocs said:


> Dear authenticators, please help with this bag, thanks!
> Still so disappointed that it's made in China and not in Italy.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BELT BAG MEN BUMBAG BAG NEW BLACK
> Listing number: 183198811210
> Seller ID: frmoda_italy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183198811210
> Comments: -
> 
> View attachment 4124127
> View attachment 4124128
> View attachment 4124129
> View attachment 4124130
> View attachment 4124131
> View attachment 4124133
> View attachment 4124134
> View attachment 4124135
> View attachment 4124136
> View attachment 4124137




MIGHT be authentic, but without actually handling it, it is impossible to tell.


----------



## Iammc

Iammc said:


> Hello everyone, i amabout to buy my first prada bag but its just preloved. Can you help me if this is authentic? Thank you so much





missfiggy said:


> The bag is one of the most often faked of all Prada styles and it is most definitely FAKE.





Oh. That's sad but thank you so much. I really appreciate your help. Thanks a lot


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada bag for me. The item has ended but after a few days, it was relisted.

Item Name: Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon Leather Chain Crossbody Bag BT0079

Listing No: 123231985478

Seller ID: elephant.j

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...779/123231985478?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Comments: Seller has positive feedbacks and member since 2012. Item is up for bidding and will end in 2 days. On the last photo, there is a certificate of authenticity. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## senocs

missfiggy said:


> MIGHT be authentic, but without actually handling it, it is impossible to tell.


Thank you, sorry English is not my first language, but does that mean that the bag is fake ?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Tina9204 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this ysl woc
> 
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Item code: 360452 BOW01
> 
> Before purchasing this bag, i went to ysl to feel the leather, and this bag feels exactly the same, the hardware color is very gold as it is supposed to be, chains are heavy, ysl logo location seems to be correct
> 
> The only thing that makes me confused is the authenticity card says 2014??
> View attachment 4126286
> View attachment 4126287
> View attachment 4126288
> 
> View attachment 4126289
> View attachment 4126290
> View attachment 4126291
> View attachment 4126292


This thread is for Prada only.


----------



## EvieW

Hi - I just bought my first Prada from Reebonz and I was hoping someone could help me verify that it's authentic. (just wanted to mention that the leather covering for the keyring doesn't move up and down as I would expect it to) Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## EvieW

More photos of front and back


----------



## DeeLeigh

Item name:  *Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 01EF348*

Listing number: 253729297330
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...sh=item3b1371d3b2:g:c5AAAOSwacVawvkL#payCntId

Also.. If you think it's authentic, do you think it's worth buying it? or is the model too vintage? Thank you. I'm a Prada newbie.

Any help in authenticating this product please. Thank you.


----------



## ilovebags1215

ilovebags1215 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre
> Listing No: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Item Link: N/A
> Comment: I bought this bag to a common friend of mine. I googled on the internet how to authenticate prada bags and I’m having a hard time authenticating this bag cos im not an expert. Not that i dont trust my friend, i just wanna make sure that the bag is authentic. Or else, so I can refund the money i spent on this bag. Please help me


Hello authenticators, please help me. i would appreciate it


----------



## Susan Jacob

Please someone, please authenticate this for me

Thanks so much
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Blue-Guaranteed-Authentic-Handbag-Purse-/302796569549


----------



## Bratty1919

DeeLeigh said:


> Item name:  *Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy 01EF348*
> 
> Listing number: 253729297330
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...sh=item3b1371d3b2:g:c5AAAOSwacVawvkL#payCntId
> 
> Also.. If you think it's authentic, do you think it's worth buying it? or is the model too vintage? Thank you. I'm a Prada newbie.
> 
> Any help in authenticating this product please. Thank you.



This is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Susan Jacob said:


> Please someone, please authenticate this for me
> 
> Thanks so much
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Blue-Guaranteed-Authentic-Handbag-Purse-/302796569549



Format??


----------



## Yetyne

Hello Ladies,
Hope your day is off to a great start?
I will really appreciate your help in authenticating this double bag. I got it on final sale from rue lala, I 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 can't have it returned if there is an issue but I'd still like to know if it is the real thing 
Please see attached pics #fingerscrossedthattheyareintherightformatandresolution.
Many thanks for your help


----------



## Yetyne

Yetyne said:


> View attachment 4131899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Hope your day is off to a great start?
> I will really appreciate your help in authenticating this double bag. I got it on final sale from rue lala, I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131899
> View attachment 4131905
> View attachment 4131906
> View attachment 4131910
> View attachment 4131911
> View attachment 4131914
> View attachment 4131922
> View attachment 4131925
> View attachment 4131928
> View attachment 4131934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't have it returned if there is an issue but I'd still like to know if it is the real thing
> Please see attached pics #fingerscrossedthattheyareintherightformatandresolution.
> Many thanks for your help


 more pics  
thank you


----------



## LBAR

Item Name: VINTAGE LOT OF PRADA AND GUCCI HANDBAGS
Listing number: 253709513934
Seller ID: 2012redcherry
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOT-...BAGS-/253709513934?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel

Comments: The listing has ended and I just wanted to make sure this VTG Prada bag was authentic, it looks good to me but I just wanted to see if anyone could tell me if it’s authentic, and what the name of it is. Thanks!


----------



## LBAR

The rest of the photos


----------



## Bratty1919

LBAR said:


> Item Name: VINTAGE LOT OF PRADA AND GUCCI HANDBAGS
> Listing number: 253709513934
> Seller ID: 2012redcherry
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOT-...BAGS-/253709513934?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Comments: The listing has ended and I just wanted to make sure this VTG Prada bag was authentic, it looks good to me but I just wanted to see if anyone could tell me if it’s authentic, and what the name of it is. Thanks!



Did you win the listing or?


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> Did you win the listing or?


Yes, I won the bags.


----------



## Bratty1919

LBAR said:


> Yes, I won the bags.



Please feel free to post pictures once you receive them.


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> Please feel free to post pictures once you receive them.


I have photos of the Prada bag above-it’s brown and the Gucci bag I have under the Gucci bags, should I post that one here as well?


----------



## R*C

Hi,
First post here....
I have been a "lurker" here for many, many years. Hopefully I am posting this correctly.
I am not familiar with this backpack style, is it authentic? 
Thanks in advance!
Item Name:  *Prada Suede Backpack RARE VINTAGE Authentic with Duster*
Listing number:  173385991049
Seller ID: alisojacobso-6
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Suede-Backpack-RARE-VINTAGE-Authentic-with-Duster/173385991049


----------



## mavericks*uta

Could someone please authenticate this Prada 1BA274?  Thank you


----------



## mavericks*uta

More pictures on my previous post


----------



## mavericks*uta

mavericks*uta said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Prada 1BA274?  Thank you


Prada 1BA274
Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Gall...-Double-Handle-Bag-1BA274-F0D32-/282782240963


----------



## missfiggy

mavericks*uta said:


> More pictures on my previous post




Oops duplicate post.


----------



## missfiggy

mavericks*uta said:


> More pictures on my previous post



Sorry but this one is definitely, absolutely, not a shred of a doubt, 100% fake.


----------



## missfiggy

senocs said:


> Thank you, sorry English is not my first language, but does that mean that the bag is fake ?



No, it means that it MIGHT be authentic. But I would need to see the bag and examine it - photos are not enough.


senocs said:


> Thank you, sorry English is not my first language, but does that mean that the bag is fake ?


----------



## missfiggy

EvieW said:


> More photos of front and back



I think this one is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Yetyne said:


> more pics
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131939
> View attachment 4131940
> View attachment 4131941
> View attachment 4131942





Yetyne said:


> View attachment 4131899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Hope your day is off to a great start?
> I will really appreciate your help in authenticating this double bag. I got it on final sale from rue lala, I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131899
> View attachment 4131905
> View attachment 4131906
> View attachment 4131910
> View attachment 4131911
> View attachment 4131914
> View attachment 4131922
> View attachment 4131925
> View attachment 4131928
> View attachment 4131934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't have it returned if there is an issue but I'd still like to know if it is the real thing
> Please see attached pics #fingerscrossedthattheyareintherightformatandresolution.
> Many thanks for your help




Looks authentic...enjoy!


----------



## missfiggy

mavericks*uta said:


> More pictures on my previous post





mavericks*uta said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Prada 1BA274?  Thank you



Fake. Thank you for the excellent photos which made this assessment much easier than usual.


----------



## missfiggy

mavericks*uta said:


> Prada 1BA274
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Gall...-Double-Handle-Bag-1BA274-F0D32-/282782240963


Please in future use the correct format as set out in post #1 of this tjread.

The ebay seller of this bag ONLY SELLS FAKES. If you search the thread you will find many postings about this criminal scammer. If the bag in this listing is the same one as the photos you have posted,  then it is a fake.  DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS DISGRACEFUL SCAMMER SELLER.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Please in future use the correct format as set out in post #1 of this tjread.
> 
> The ebay seller of this bag ONLY SELLS FAKES. If you search the thread you will find many postings about this criminal scammer. If the bag in this listing is the same one as the photos you have posted,  then it is a fake.  DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS DISGRACEFUL SCAMMER SELLER.


Geez Louise! Them again???  When are the authorities going to put that crook out of business??


----------



## mavericks*uta

missfiggy said:


> Please in future use the correct format as set out in post #1 of this tjread.
> 
> The ebay seller of this bag ONLY SELLS FAKES. If you search the thread you will find many postings about this criminal scammer. If the bag in this listing is the same one as the photos you have posted,  then it is a fake.  DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS DISGRACEFUL SCAMMER SELLER.



Thank you so much MissFiggy!


----------



## EvieW

thanks so much Miss Figgy! Your generosity is greatly appreciated!


missfiggy said:


> I think this one is authentic.[/QU


----------



## Yetyne

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic...enjoy!


Thanks so much.


----------



## annrytz

Someone I know is selling this item but without Cards and dustbag anymore. Can’t find this in the net as well so I also don’t know the Model Name. Would you kindly authenticate please and ID the bag model where possible. Thank you very much.


----------



## annrytz

annrytz said:


> Someone I know is selling this item but without Cards and dustbag anymore. Can’t find this in the net as well so I also don’t know the Model Name. Would you kindly authenticate please and ID the bag model where possible. Thank you very much.



Additional pics. Thanks again.


----------



## Bratty1919

LBAR said:


> I have photos of the Prada bag above-it’s brown and the Gucci bag I have under the Gucci bags, should I post that one here as well?



If you won them, post your own pictures once the Prada bag is in your possession.


----------



## Bratty1919

annrytz said:


> Additional pics. Thanks again.



The name escapes me at the moment, but this is real. A fun bag, too


----------



## annrytz

Bratty1919 said:


> The name escapes me at the moment, but this is real. A fun bag, too


You made my day! Thanks so much!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello. I bought this bag awhile back from a eBay seller. Pls help me authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> If you won them, post your own pictures once the Prada bag is in your possession.


The ones above are my own photos.


----------



## Bratty1919

b.Jane said:


> Hello. I bought this bag awhile back from a eBay seller. Pls help me authenticate. Thank you.



Vintage but real.


----------



## Bratty1919

LBAR said:


> The ones above are my own photos.


Ok, will need to see more pictures including both zipper’s undersides and better lining pictures


----------



## b.Jane

Bratty1919 said:


> Vintage but real.


Thank you!


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> Ok, will need to see more pictures including both zipper’s undersides and better lining pictures


----------



## LBAR

Item Name: authentic prada bag
Listing number: 113050013626, item ended and I won the item
Seller ID: brendahferguson
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-prada-handbag/113050013626

Comments everything looks good on the bag except a few minor parts in the stitching and there’s no number on the inner pocket which concerned me, thanks!


----------



## LBAR

LBAR said:


> Item Name: authentic prada bag
> Listing number: 113050013626, item ended and I won the item
> Seller ID: brendahferguson
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/authentic-prada-handbag/113050013626
> 
> Comments everything looks good on the bag except a few minor parts in the stitching and there’s no number on the inner pocket which concerned me, thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

I’m not convinced this is real. Anyone else?


----------



## Cyprienne

Good morning,
Can you please authenticate


Item Name: *PRADA VIT.DAINO 2way Shoulder Tote Bag Calf Leather BEGONIA Pink BN2642 B-4488* 
Listing number: 173415941408
Seller ID: camelliaorganizationbrand7
Link :  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-VIT-D...ther-BEGONIA-Pink-BN2642-B-4488/173415941408?
Comments:
thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. Anyone else?


Which one?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Good morning,
> Can you please authenticate
> 
> 
> Item Name: *PRADA VIT.DAINO 2way Shoulder Tote Bag Calf Leather BEGONIA Pink BN2642 B-4488*
> Listing number: 173415941408
> Seller ID: camelliaorganizationbrand7
> Link :  https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-VIT-D...ther-BEGONIA-Pink-BN2642-B-4488/173415941408?
> Comments:
> thank you


Could be authentic. Nothing screaming at me.  If you get it though, post your own photos here.


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. Anyone else?


Are you talking about mine?


----------



## Bratty1919

LBAR said:


> Are you talking about mine?



Yes.


----------



## LBAR

Bratty1919 said:


> Yes.


Are there any other pics you need to see?


----------



## jessibuggy

Need help authenticating this Prada Guafre.  Thanks yall!!


----------



## jessibuggy

Here are a few more pics!


----------



## jessibuggy

forgot the zipper pull!


----------



## Garrie

Hi kindly authenticate this Prada, got it from a famous store in Japan that sells luxury bags. Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

jessibuggy said:


> Need help authenticating this Prada Guafre.  Thanks yall!!


Sorry, this is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

LBAR said:


> Are there any other pics you need to see?


I think the really old brown one is authentic.
I think the denim/saffiano is also authentic. It looks like it's a victim of Prada's appalling QA.


----------



## missfiggy

Garrie said:


> Hi kindly authenticate this Prada, got it from a famous store in Japan that sells luxury bags. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4138343
> View attachment 4138344
> View attachment 4138345
> View attachment 4138346
> View attachment 4138347
> View attachment 4138348
> View attachment 4138349


It's over 20 years old but I think it's authentic...Bratty, what do you think?


----------



## LBAR

missfiggy said:


> I think the really old brown one is authentic.
> I think the denim/saffiano is also authentic. It looks like it's a victim of Prada's appalling QA.


Thank you!


----------



## lepasion

Hi authenticators, i need help in this Prada Nylon backpack. Can you check if this is authentic? 

I bought it in Japan. Seller said it is vintage. 












Hoping for your kind assistance. Will ask for refund if proven fake. Took the photos myself.


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Hi authenticators, i need help in this Prada Nylon backpack. Can you check if this is authentic?
> 
> Additional pictures



Remarks: i got video clip that has better resolution i can send to authenticators if needed.


----------



## missfiggy

lepasion said:


> Hi authenticators, i need help in this Prada Nylon backpack. Can you check if this is authentic?
> 
> I bought it in Japan. Seller said it is vintage.
> View attachment 4138826
> View attachment 4138827
> View attachment 4138828
> View attachment 4138829
> View attachment 4138830
> View attachment 4138831
> View attachment 4138832
> View attachment 4138835
> View attachment 4138837
> View attachment 4138845
> 
> 
> Hoping for your kind assistance. Will ask for refund if proven fake. Took the photos myself.



Not sure how old something has to be before it's "vintage".  This certainly looks authentic, but not what I'd consider vintage.


----------



## lepasion

missfiggy said:


> Not sure how old something has to be before it's "vintage".  This certainly looks authentic, but not what I'd consider vintage.



Thank you so much missfiggy so very helpful. I also submitted for paid International authentication and same with your advise it is authentic. 

Godbless[emoji8]


----------



## Prada Psycho

jessibuggy said:


> Need help authenticating this Prada Guafre.  Thanks yall!!


Fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## Brownie76

Hi I purchased this bag at a consignment shop and wanted to know if it was real. Thank you.


----------



## Samantha4690

Hi, can you please authenticate?  I only have pictures from Yoogi's Closet.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boalt

Hello ladies,

I am thinking about buying this key holder. Will you please let me know if it is authentic? 
Thanks in advance, 

Item Name: PRADA KEY HOLDER Vitello Move Nero(Black) 1PG222
Listing number: 152871977640
Seller ID: alpinegs4 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-KEY-...mCondition=3&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0
Comments:


----------



## anasanfran

Hello, my awesome authenticators!! I was going to pay for this tomorrow and then I came back to reality and thought I better check with the experts first, considering I'm a Prada newbie. Thank you SO MUCH in advance. You guys are really heroes to so many and much appreciated. Still in awe over the sacrifices you do for us. 

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Tessuto Saffian Navy Blue Nylon Handbag (BR4253)
Listing Number: 263783773280
Seller: jwal9521
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...KUhlATEBtk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## songes

Hello everyone!

I have bought this bag from a private seller locally where I live. 
Could you please authenticate it? And THANK you so so much in advance!


----------



## Ralii

Hi All,

Please help authenticate! My friend purchased this bag at an antique shop. The seller got this bag from a friend who was going through an ugly divorce and he bought her all of these designer accessories. Here are the details and pics:

Item Name: Prada Semitracolla 
Art. #: BN0329 --> full number on paper ID card underneath barcode is: BN0329 35000200
Group Name: Saffiano Sport
Color: Nero (Black)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: unknown
Link: n/a 
Comments: Hardware is all gold. Lock and metal plate where lock is under zipper is stamped "PRADA". The 'snap' on the leather of the lock states "Fiocchi Italy". The zipper pulley is broken off (leather strap with a slit in the middle of it --> please refer to the picture). Some scuffs/dirt marks that haven't been refurbished yet, since we do want to know if this is legit. We have found pictures of this line online, but nothing exactly matching. Interior lining is a silk material with no writing, just black. The bag is very rounded at the top, just like the "Alma" bag from Louis Vuitton. ID cards are 1 of paper and 1 of credit card material, with Prada's logo inside an envelope, again with Prada's name and logo. Dust bag is also 100% cotton and states on the tag that it is made in Italy with the Prada logo in blue centered on the bag. 
Please see pics and help!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ralii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help authenticate! My friend purchased this bag at an antique shop. The seller got this bag from a friend who was going through an ugly divorce and he bought her all of these designer accessories. Here are the details and pics:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Semitracolla
> Art. #: BN0329 --> full number on paper ID card underneath barcode is: BN0329 35000200
> Group Name: Saffiano Sport
> Color: Nero (Black)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: unknown
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Hardware is all gold. Lock and metal plate where lock is under zipper is stamped "PRADA". The 'snap' on the leather of the lock states "Fiocchi Italy". The zipper pulley is broken off (leather strap with a slit in the middle of it --> please refer to the picture). Some scuffs/dirt marks that haven't been refurbished yet, since we do want to know if this is legit. We have found pictures of this line online, but nothing exactly matching. Interior lining is a silk material with no writing, just black. The bag is very rounded at the top, just like the "Alma" bag from Louis Vuitton. ID cards are 1 of paper and 1 of credit card material, with Prada's logo inside an envelope, again with Prada's name and logo. Dust bag is also 100% cotton and states on the tag that it is made in Italy with the Prada logo in blue centered on the bag.
> Please see pics and help!!
> 
> Thank you!!



I'll wait for Bratty1919's comments, but it looks pretty fake to me.


----------



## Ralii

Prada Psycho said:


> I'll wait for Bratty1919's comments, but it looks pretty fake to me.


Hi,
Thanks for the input. I don't know much about Prada, so I can't be helpful, but before I go back and deliver some of these comments back to my friend - is there any tell-tell signs that point you to believe it's a fake? I'd really just like to be able to give her some reasons, perhaps.  Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Samantha4690 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate?  I only have pictures from Yoogi's Closet.  Thanks in advance!



Yoogi's guarantee authenticity.  It's impossible to authenticate wallets, and other small leather goods, just from photos (unless there is a really obvious sign).  Have the wallet authenticated professionally after purchase if you want complete peace of mind.


----------



## missfiggy

Boalt said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am thinking about buying this key holder. Will you please let me know if it is authentic?
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Item Name: PRADA KEY HOLDER Vitello Move Nero(Black) 1PG222
> Listing number: 152871977640
> Seller ID: alpinegs4
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-KEY-HOLDER-Vitello-Move-Nero-Black-1PG222/152871977640?hash=item2397e142a8:g:Qs0AAOSw1RVaYU~O&_fsrp=1&_sacat=0&_nkw=prada+key+holder&LH_ItemCondition=3&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0
> Comments:


Sorry, but it's impossible to authenticate these small leather goods just from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

anasanfran said:


> Hello, my awesome authenticators!! I was going to pay for this tomorrow and then I came back to reality and thought I better check with the experts first, considering I'm a Prada newbie. Thank you SO MUCH in advance. You guys are really heroes to so many and much appreciated. Still in awe over the sacrifices you do for us.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Tessuto Saffian Navy Blue Nylon Handbag (BR4253)
> Listing Number: 263783773280
> Seller: jwal9521
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Tessuto-Saffian-Navy-Blue-Nylon-Handbag-BR4253-/263783773280?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5%2FS8ajbbvSk0%2FtVROKUhlATEBtk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



This is one of the most heavily counterfeited of all Prada styles, and it is one of the most expertly counterfeited also.  It's impossible to make any assessment from the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

songes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have bought this bag from a private seller locally where I live.
> Could you please authenticate it? And THANK you so so much in advance!
> View attachment 4142087
> View attachment 4142089
> View attachment 4142090
> View attachment 4142091
> View attachment 4142092
> View attachment 4142093
> View attachment 4142094
> View attachment 4142095



Looks authentic.  It's pre 2013 and the fakes of these ones were amateur to say the least.


----------



## missfiggy

Ralii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help authenticate! My friend purchased this bag at an antique shop. The seller got this bag from a friend who was going through an ugly divorce and he bought her all of these designer accessories. Here are the details and pics:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Semitracolla
> Art. #: BN0329 --> full number on paper ID card underneath barcode is: BN0329 35000200
> Group Name: Saffiano Sport
> Color: Nero (Black)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: unknown
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Hardware is all gold. Lock and metal plate where lock is under zipper is stamped "PRADA". The 'snap' on the leather of the lock states "Fiocchi Italy". The zipper pulley is broken off (leather strap with a slit in the middle of it --> please refer to the picture). Some scuffs/dirt marks that haven't been refurbished yet, since we do want to know if this is legit. We have found pictures of this line online, but nothing exactly matching. Interior lining is a silk material with no writing, just black. The bag is very rounded at the top, just like the "Alma" bag from Louis Vuitton. ID cards are 1 of paper and 1 of credit card material, with Prada's logo inside an envelope, again with Prada's name and logo. Dust bag is also 100% cotton and states on the tag that it is made in Italy with the Prada logo in blue centered on the bag.
> Please see pics and help!!
> 
> Thank you!!



Fake - definitely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Ralii said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the input. I don't know much about Prada, so I can't be helpful, but before I go back and deliver some of these comments back to my friend - is there any tell-tell signs that point you to believe it's a fake? I'd really just like to be able to give her some reasons, perhaps.  Thanks!



Sorry but we don't give out any hints here.  We are well aware that counterfeiters use information from this thread to make their trash more believable.  You can tell your friend that there is nothing resembling anything Prada on the bag or in the documentation. It's fake, and it's amateur.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy is travelling again.  Will pop in as and when internet is available.


----------



## anasanfran

missfiggy said:


> This is one of the most heavily counterfeited of all Prada styles, and it is one of the most expertly counterfeited also.  It's impossible to make any assessment from the photos.


Ahh yes, I completely understand. Thank you so much for giving it a shot. You know you authenticators are my heroes, right??


----------



## Ralii

missfiggy said:


> Sorry but we don't give out any hints here.  We are well aware that counterfeiters use information from this thread to make their trash more believable.  You can tell your friend that there is nothing resembling anything Prada on the bag or in the documentation. It's fake, and it's amateur.


thank you so much! That makes sense, I definitely didn't think about the fact that pointing out mistakes in detail can help them!  Enjoy your vacay


----------



## ladyzee

I would appreciate it if this could be authenticated!
ITEM NAME: Prada handbag style 1BB031
LISTING NUMBER: 163147672364
SELLER ID: renovator50
LISTING: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Hand...HANDBAG&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_from=R40&rt=nc

Many thanks!!


----------



## justintime65

Item Name: Prada 1BA274 Saffiano Lux
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:


----------



## justintime65

Hi,
I would love your feedback on this bag's authenticity!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## justintime65

Hi do you need further information to authenticate the handbag? I am confused because of the interior logo so your authentication will help me go through the purchase


----------



## ladyzee

ladyzee said:


> I would appreciate it if this could be authenticated!
> ITEM NAME: Prada handbag style 1BB031
> LISTING NUMBER: 163147672364
> SELLER ID: renovator50
> LISTING: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Handbag-AUTHENTIC-and-BRAND-NEW/163147672364?hash=item25fc5beb2c:g:t3cAAOSwHNxaMBt8&_fsrp=1&_sacat=0&_nkw=PRADA+LEATHER+HANDBAG&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_from=R40&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks!!


If anyone would be able to authenticate this bag for me I would appreciate this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## annrytz

Hello.  May I kindly request this to be authenticated. I bought this from an online reseller in instagram awhile back together with another item that I will post separately.  It looks ok to me but I am not sure now if this is really authentic as the cards that come with it (not that I am looking at them) is nothing like what I see posted in the net for this model.  Thank you in advance.
Item Model:  Prada MV515


----------



## annrytz

Here is the other one.  This one is a vintage nylon tote.  I don't know the model number as this did not come with authenticity cards.  Kindly help authenticate.  Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

justintime65 said:


> Item Name: Prada 1BA274 Saffiano Lux
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:


I'd like to see a very close up full frontal photo of the cards,  the exterior logo and the interior plaque. Also a bit more of a distance photo of the lining. Can you find the "Made in" tag inside? If so I'll also need a photo of that. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

ladyzee said:


> If anyone would be able to authenticate this bag for me I would appreciate this. Thanks in advance!


Sorry, I'm not familiar with this style so would prefer not to comment.


----------



## missfiggy

annrytz said:


> Hello.  May I kindly request this to be authenticated. I bought this from an online reseller in instagram awhile back together with another item that I will post separately.  It looks ok to me but I am not sure now if this is really authentic as the cards that come with it (not that I am looking at them) is nothing like what I see posted in the net for this model.  Thank you in advance.
> Item Model:  Prada MV515


Full frontal close up of the cards please. If you're confused about the cards I can't help if I can't see them


----------



## ladyzee

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with this style so would prefer not to comment.


Thanks so much,  I appreciate your reply!


----------



## annrytz

missfiggy said:


> Full frontal close up of the cards please. If you're confused about the cards I can't help if I can't see them


Thank you for the reply.  Here they are. Thanks a ton!


----------



## jsmr

Hello, can someone authenticate this Prada Alma for me? I’m keen to buy it but not sure if it’s authentic. Also i asked the seller if this bag didnt come with the tag normally attached at the handle, and she said this model does not have it. So can i get someone to clarify this? Thanks

Seller is from Carousell with username doodoosweetiepie

https://my.carousell.com/p/180031243


----------



## Prada Psycho

jsmr said:


> View attachment 4144849
> View attachment 4144851
> View attachment 4144852
> View attachment 4144857
> View attachment 4144861
> View attachment 4144862
> View attachment 4144849
> View attachment 4144851
> View attachment 4144852
> View attachment 4144857
> View attachment 4144861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can someone authenticate this Prada Alma for me? I’m keen to buy it but not sure if it’s authentic. Also i asked the seller if this bag didnt come with the tag normally attached at the handle, and she said this model does not have it. So can i get someone to clarify this? Thanks
> 
> Seller is from Carousell with username doodoosweetiepie
> 
> https://my.carousell.com/p/180031243


Total fake.


----------



## missfiggy

annrytz said:


> Hello.  May I kindly request this to be authenticated. I bought this from an online reseller in instagram awhile back together with another item that I will post separately.  It looks ok to me but I am not sure now if this is really authentic as the cards that come with it (not that I am looking at them) is nothing like what I see posted in the net for this model.  Thank you in advance.
> Item Model:  Prada MV515


I'm very much leaning towards authentic for this one. See if Bratty chimes in - she is excellent when it comes to these older models.


----------



## missfiggy

annrytz said:


> Here is the other one.  This one is a vintage nylon tote.  I don't know the model number as this did not come with authenticity cards.  Kindly help authenticate.  Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144388
> View attachment 4144384
> View attachment 4144384
> View attachment 4144384
> View attachment 4144384


Ditto the above for this one.


----------



## missfiggy

annrytz said:


> Thank you for the reply.  Here they are. Thanks a ton!


They're old, but I think they are right for their age.


----------



## missfiggy

jsmr said:


> View attachment 4144849
> View attachment 4144851
> View attachment 4144852
> View attachment 4144857
> View attachment 4144861
> View attachment 4144862
> View attachment 4144849
> View attachment 4144851
> View attachment 4144852
> View attachment 4144857
> View attachment 4144861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can someone authenticate this Prada Alma for me? I’m keen to buy it but not sure if it’s authentic. Also i asked the seller if this bag didnt come with the tag normally attached at the handle, and she said this model does not have it. So can i get someone to clarify this? Thanks
> 
> Seller is from Carousell with username doodoosweetiepie
> 
> https://my.carousell.com/p/180031243


GOOD GRIEF...I can smell the plastic from here!!!!  Oh soooooooo fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.


Aha...we concur.


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Hello - I am new to the Prada forum, and I would like to request authentication of a bag I recently purchased.  The details are below.  If the bag is authentic, do you happen to know the approximate year this particular bag was produced? I’m trying to figure how old it might be, but I have not been able to find any info.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Item: BT0172 Vela Sport Messenger Bag
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 258431
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nylon-vela-messenger-bag-nero-black-258431


----------



## Chelsea You

Please help me authenticate this bag!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-Zip Cammeo Large Tote
Listing number: 232858442374
Seller ID: isabelle9876
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loveshoesnbags said:


> Hello - I am new to the Prada forum, and I would like to request authentication of a bag I recently purchased.  The details are below.  If the bag is authentic, do you happen to know the approximate year this particular bag was produced? I’m trying to figure how old it might be, but I have not been able to find any info.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Item: BT0172 Vela Sport Messenger Bag
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 258431
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nylon-vela-messenger-bag-nero-black-258431


Post your own photos, and be sure to include the authenticity card.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chelsea You said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Double-Zip Cammeo Large Tote
> Listing number: 232858442374
> Seller ID: isabelle9876
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saffiano-Double-Zip-Cammeo-Large-Tote/232858442374?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


Photos are totally inadequate to authenticate.


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Prada Psycho said:


> Post your own photos, and be sure to include the authenticity card.



Thank you for the fast reply. I’m sorry that the lighting in my house is terrible.  If these pictures are insufficient, I will retake them.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loveshoesnbags said:


> Thank you for the fast reply. I’m sorry that the lighting in my house is terrible.  If these pictures are insufficient, I will retake them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146244
> View attachment 4146249
> View attachment 4146250
> View attachment 4146251
> View attachment 4146258
> View attachment 4146263
> View attachment 4146265
> View attachment 4146271
> View attachment 4146276
> View attachment 4146277
> View attachment 4146278
> View attachment 4146280
> View attachment 4146281
> View attachment 4146236
> View attachment 4146289


Need a clear shot of the lining with using flash.


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Prada Psycho said:


> Need a clear shot of the lining with using flash.



Lining with flash


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loveshoesnbags said:


> Lining with flash
> 
> View attachment 4146399


Sorry, I meant to say withOUT flash. The shot you have here is good, but if you can also include a smaller section withOUT flash, that would help.


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Prada Psycho said:


> Sorry, I meant to say withOUT flash. The shot you have here is good, but if you can also include a smaller section withOUT flash, that would help.



Will this work?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Loveshoesnbags said:


> View attachment 4147102
> 
> 
> Will this work?


Yes, the photo is fine.  Let's wait for MissFiggy and Bratty1919 to pop in with their thoughts.  I'm not sure about a couple of things on this one and want to see if they're seeing the same things.


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes, the photo is fine.  Let's wait for MissFiggy and Bratty1919 to pop in with their thoughts.  I'm not sure about a couple of things on this one and want to see if they're seeing the same things.



Will do - thank you for your help!


----------



## kmb308

Hello can anyone help authenticate this? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Bag Black Silver Hardware A7762
Listing number: 183351986856
Seller ID: camelliaorganizationbrand7

I don't have my own photos yet, I am debating on if it is if even worth purchasing it only to find out it isn't authentic. I noticed the R on the two logos aren't the exact same and the seller said he has seen that on many authentic Prada pieces, is that true? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Good Morning - I am just checking in on my request for authentication.    Please see request and additional pictures in posts 6555, 6559, 6561, and 6563.  Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Hi all,
This is my first post and I just wanted to be sure I am allowed to ask for authentication. I received several items through a church sale (free / ridiculously low prices), and realized after the fact that many pieces are designer(?). One such item is a bag that says Prada but it doesn't seem to look like any typical Prada bag I've seen. Regardless, it's a cute and practical bag that I can use day-to-day.

Would I be able to seek authentication just based on photos, without serial numbers, cards, etc.?

Thank You!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first post and I just wanted to be sure I am allowed to ask for authentication. I received several items through a church sale (free / ridiculously low prices), and realized after the fact that many pieces are designer(?). One such item is a bag that says Prada but it doesn't seem to look like any typical Prada bag I've seen. Regardless, it's a cute and practical bag that I can use day-to-day.
> 
> _*Would I be able to seek authentication just based on photos, without serial numbers, cards, etc.?*_
> 
> Thank You!



Yes. Prada doesn't normally even use serial numbers unless it's a limited edition item.  Read page one/post one of this this thread for info on how to request authentication.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes. Prada doesn't normally even use serial numbers unless it's a limited edition item.  Read page one/post one of this this thread for info on how to request authentication.


*Fantastic, and thank you so much!*
Also, please be gentle with me, it's my first foray into the world of luxury - IF this turns out to be authentic 
Remember, the bag is from a church sale.
Thank you again, and more pics in the next reply.
Part I


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

*Part II (photos)
Thanks again - amazing website by the way.*



Prada Psycho said:


> Yes. Prada doesn't normally even use serial numbers unless it's a limited edition item.  Read page one/post one of this this thread for info on how to request authentication.


hpo


----------



## Prada Psycho

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> *Part II (photos)
> Thanks again - amazing website by the way.*
> 
> 
> hpo


_*Bratty1919 *_is our Queen of Vintage Prada, but from what I can see, I believe this is authentic. Excellent condition for a 20ish year old bag too!  Wait for *Bratty1919 *to confirm or offer her thoughts.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Prada Psycho said:


> _*Bratty1919 *_is our Queen of Vintage Prada, but from what I can see, I believe this is authentic. Excellent condition for a 20ish year old bag too!  Wait for *Bratty1919 *to confirm or offer her thoughts.


OMG! Thank you so much for your time!!! 
This has totally made my day - I've never owned anything 'lux', and now I feel all special


----------



## modattitudcult

Hi, I do need some form of confirmation as I had purchased this item but didn’t dare to check it’s authenticity. Had purchased this with R (one of those companies that sold handbags)
 Item Name: Prada white heart print nylon bag 
Listing number: nil / purchase it 
Seller ID: nil / purchased at R (Singapore online store)
Link: nil
Comments: purchased this from R (Singapore online store)  under defective section  and there was a missing tag inside.  I understand that to add in the tag I needed to pay extra and can’t remember where I had placed the cards of authenticity. Kindly advise and thank you for your time in advance. If the images are unclear, I am more than happy to provide more.


----------



## katyyu2001

Hi 

I bought this Prada tote bag on Farfetch. Please help me check if this is real or fake. 

Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

Loveshoesnbags said:


> Lining with flash
> 
> View attachment 4146399



This is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> *Fantastic, and thank you so much!*
> Also, please be gentle with me, it's my first foray into the world of luxury - IF this turns out to be authentic
> Remember, the bag is from a church sale.
> Thank you again, and more pics in the next reply.
> Part I





LookGood_FeelGood said:


> *Fantastic, and thank you so much!*
> Also, please be gentle with me, it's my first foray into the world of luxury - IF this turns out to be authentic
> Remember, the bag is from a church sale.
> Thank you again, and more pics in the next reply.
> Part I



I haven’t seen one of these in a while  I used to have a yellow one. Probably 25 yo but real!


----------



## Bratty1919

kmb308 said:


> Hello can anyone help authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Bag Black Silver Hardware A7762
> Listing number: 183351986856
> Seller ID: camelliaorganizationbrand7
> 
> I don't have my own photos yet, I am debating on if it is if even worth purchasing it only to find out it isn't authentic. I noticed the R on the two logos aren't the exact same and the seller said he has seen that on many authentic Prada pieces, is that true?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Backpack-Bag-Black-Silver-Hardware-A-7762/183351986856?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Probably real. Best I can do, sorry.


----------



## katyyu2001

katyyu2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought this Prada tote bag on Farfetch. Please help me check if this is real or fake.
> 
> Thank you





Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


----------



## katyyu2001

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


Hi i am new to this, did you say the Real is for my purse or other member? Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Bratty1919 said:


> I haven’t seen one of these in a while  I used to have a yellow one. Probably 25 yo but real!


WOW! Thank you, I had no idea this little bag stuffed under a pile of old items would turn out to be the real deal; I just loved the simple style, vintage look, and quality. The one you owned in yellow would have been a stunner, for sure.

If you are able, I would love to learn more about this bag. If not, I'm still super grateful to you and Prada Psycho for taking the time to respond. I wonder if all the other designer labels I picked up for a few dollars, are also the real deal. Time to research!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



Thank you for your time - I really appreciate it!


----------



## kmb308

Bratty1919 said:


> Probably real. Best I can do, sorry.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## Bratty1919

katyyu2001 said:


> Hi i am new to this, did you say the Real is for my purse or other member? Thank you very much for your time.



If your post was quoted, it is in regard to your bag.


----------



## Isaac Hampton

Item Name: Amazon Style Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: “mom”
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/6048644-prada-amazon-style-shoulder-bag

Please help!! I appreciate anyone that can authenticate this


----------



## Isaac Hampton

Item Name: Vela Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: “mom”
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/6051238-Prada-Vela-Shoulder-Bag
Also hoping someone may be able to authenticate this one by the same seller. I appreciate any help!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Isaac Hampton said:


> Item Name: Vela Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID: “mom”
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/6051238-Prada-Vela-Shoulder-Bag
> Also hoping someone may be able to authenticate this one by the same seller. I appreciate any help!!



Need to see better lining phots and zipper photos.


----------



## Isaac Hampton

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see better lining phots and zipper photos.


Got a few more pics, I hope these help a little bit


----------



## yasmimcfi

Item Name: Prada Brown Leather Handbag
Listing number: 123290879719
Seller ID: jamesc14rky
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Br...cat=0&_nkw=prada+bag&_from=R40&rt=nc#shpCntId
Comments: I'd like to know if this bag is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yasmimcfi said:


> Item Name: Prada Brown Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 123290879719
> Seller ID: jamesc14rky
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Brown-Leather-Handbag/123290879719?hash=item1cb4b586e7:g:1AQAAOSwN91bZbrl&_sop=10&_pgn=1&_udhi=90&_sacat=0&_nkw=prada+bag&_from=R40&rt=nc#shpCntId
> Comments: I'd like to know if this bag is authentic.


Even with only three pictures, this is so obviously fake it hurts!


----------



## katyyu2001

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


Thank you so much for your help and time.


----------



## katyyu2001

Item Name:  *PRADA logo plaque tote bag                                                         *
Listing number: NA 
Seller ID: Farfetch Website 
Link: No Link 
Comments: Hello, I have a questions, i bought this purse from Farfetch. Previously posted picture of the purse and it was authentic to be real. But i have one more concern, the side has a line under the button closure, is this normal? I saw many other Prada Tote purse doesn't has a line under the button.
attach are the pictures. 
Please help me check if this is normal. Thank you very much


----------



## coco09

Please help authenticate.TIA
EBAY ITEM Prada saffiano lux tote
Seller id Julia-550

ITEM NO 123294741476
LINK https://www.ebay.com/itm/1232947414...fde0e641650a86077c11002fff0f8c4&ul_noapp=true


----------



## coco09

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/123294741476?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l10137


----------



## anasanfran

Thinking of purchasing this if it passes your test. *Thank you SO MUCH!! *

*NAME:* $4650 PRADA Nappa Gaufre Large Rare Saffiano Women's Leather Tote Bag Handbag
*ITEM NO:* 183325689410
*SELLER:* gortex1
*LINK:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/4650-PRADA...69291&_nkw=PRADA+GAUFRE+LARGE&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## Cyprienne

Hi,
Can you please authenticate.
Thank you

Item Name Prada Tessuto Saffiano Crossbody
Listing number: 253791626451
Seller ID: reebonzus
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253791626451?ViewItem=&item=253791626451
Comments:


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! Could you please take a look at this bag? I really like it, but I don't know much about Prada bags, so I've no idea where to look to figure out if it's authentic or not. That's all the pictures the seller has at the moment. Also, do you guys know the name of the style? Huge thanks in advance!


----------



## Orangeflair

Please help authenticate this Prada.  It is not from eBay but someone wants me to sell it for her.  Thought the logo was fake because of the “R” but need expert advise to show her.

Item:  Prada Nappa Gaufre Neutral

Really hoping for some help.


----------



## Tinaciouslee

Hello dear authenticators, I found this beautiful Prada purse from a local seller and would like to know if it's authentic? I'm fairly confident that it is because the seller has a great rep and the images she sent seems to tick all the boxes (hopefully the pics will load properly, . However, I'm no expert and this will be my first Prada. These are the pictures that the seller sent to me, I would appreciate your expert advice, cheers!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Orangeflair said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada.  It is not from eBay but someone wants me to sell it for her.  Thought the logo was fake because of the “R” but need expert advise to show her.
> 
> Item:  Prada Nappa Gaufre Neutral
> 
> Really hoping for some help.





Tinaciouslee said:


> Hello dear authenticators, I found this beautiful Prada purse from a local seller and would like to know if it's authentic? I'm fairly confident that it is because the seller has a great rep and the images she sent seems to tick all the boxes (hopefully the pics will load properly, . However, I'm no expert and this will be my first Prada. These are the pictures that the seller sent to me, I would appreciate your expert advice, cheers!



Page one, post one of this thread. Instructions for proper authentication requests.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Hello! Could you please take a look at this bag? I really like it, but I don't know much about Prada bags, so I've no idea where to look to figure out if it's authentic or not. That's all the pictures the seller has at the moment. Also, do you guys know the name of the style? Huge thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4157374
> View attachment 4157375
> View attachment 4157376


Inadequate photos.  Authentication request form, page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate.
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name Prada Tessuto Saffiano Crossbody
> Listing number: 253791626451
> Seller ID: reebonzus
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253791626451?ViewItem=&item=253791626451
> Comments:


"Listing no longer available."


----------



## Prada Psycho

anasanfran said:


> Thinking of purchasing this if it passes your test. *Thank you SO MUCH!! *
> 
> *NAME:* $4650 PRADA Nappa Gaufre Large Rare Saffiano Women's Leather Tote Bag Handbag
> *ITEM NO:* 183325689410
> *SELLER:* gortex1
> *LINK:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/4650-PRADA-Nappa-Gaufre-Large-Rare-Saffiano-Womens-Leather-Tote-Bag-Handbag/183325689410?hash=item2aaf100642:geIAAOSwv9hW6beR&_sop=1&_sacat=169291&_nkw=PRADA+GAUFRE+LARGE&_from=R40&rt=nc


Possibly authentic. Need better photos of the lining.


----------



## Prada Psycho

coco09 said:


> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/123294741476?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l10137


Authentication request format? Page one, post one.


----------



## Prada Psycho

katyyu2001 said:


> Item Name:  *PRADA logo plaque tote bag                                                         *
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Farfetch Website
> Link: No Link
> Comments: Hello, I have a questions, i bought this purse from Farfetch. Previously posted picture of the purse and it was authentic to be real. But i have one more concern, the side has a line under the button closure, is this normal? I saw many other Prada Tote purse doesn't has a line under the button.
> attach are the pictures.
> Please help me check if this is normal. Thank you very much


It's authentic. That stitch means nothing.


----------



## Tinaciouslee

Item Name: Prada Bicolor Galleria City Calf
Listing number: N/A (from a private seller)
Seller ID: https://www.instagram.com/bagrbrand/
Link: 

Comments: Hi, Prada Psycho, please let me try it again  I did follow the format but for some reason, the text was nowhere when I uploaded the images. I found this beautiful Prada purse from a local seller and would like to know if it's authentic? I'm fairly confident that it is because the seller has a great rep and the images she sent seems to tick all the boxes (hopefully the pics will load properly). However, I'm no expert and this will be my first Prada. These are the pictures that the seller sent to me, I would appreciate your expert advice, cheers!


----------



## coco09

Please help authenticate the bag TIA
Ebay item
Name: Prada lux saffino tote
Item no 123294741476
Seller id Julia-550


Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/12329474...474b10a1650ada1e7410351fff2fb57&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Blonde Aries

Item Name: PRADA Cammeo Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Tote Bag
Listing number: 263870266991
Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Camm...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: 
I already purchased since it seems like a great price for what looks like a pristine bag; however, I'm now concerned since it doesn't look like it comes with the authentication card. It is from eBay Authenticate which was the only reason why I decided to purchase, but will request to cancel if anyone has doubts. Has anyone else used eBay Authenticate? Are they 100% accurate? TIA!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Blonde Aries said:


> Item Name: PRADA Cammeo Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Tote Bag
> Listing number: 263870266991
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Cammeo-Saffiano-Lux-Leather-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-/263870266991?nma=true&si=zhYHQJap8oLTrn8FeG8smI30vF4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:
> I already purchased since it seems like a great price for what looks like a pristine bag; however, I'm now concerned since it doesn't look like it comes with the authentication card. It is from eBay Authenticate which was the only reason why I decided to purchase, but will request to cancel if anyone has doubts. Has anyone else used eBay Authenticate? Are they 100% accurate? TIA!!


Never heard of this "eBay Authenticate" and I'd be very leery of it.  Super fakes are hard to spot and given the inadequate photos in the listings, I can't be certain about its authenticity.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Thanks Prada Psycho - when I receive the bag I'll take more pictures.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Prada Psycho said:


> Never heard of this "eBay Authenticate" and I'd be very leery of it.  Super fakes are hard to spot and given the inadequate photos in the listings, I can't be certain about its authenticity.



Thanks Prada Psycho - when I receive the bag I'll take more pictures.


----------



## Degancruz

Item name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Item number: 65332349777
Seller ID: Dw
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m65332349777/

any help authenticating this would be so great! Thank you


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Degancruz said:


> Item name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Item number: 65332349777
> Seller ID: Dw
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m65332349777/
> 
> any help authenticating this would be so great! Thank you


Hideously fake, as most of these black nylon backpacks on the secondary market are. Shop reputable Prada Authorized Retailers and Prada boutiques for these bags.


----------



## Juana Abetria

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you help me authenticate this?thank you.


Here are some additional photos.thank you.


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Kindly help authenticate this prada bag. Thanks in advance!
Name: Prada Leather bag
Item no: none
Seller id: JL ducusin


----------



## RBV

Hi dear! Please also help authenticate this pradatwoway bag

Name: Prada Nylon two way bah
Item no: none
Seller id: JL Ducusin


----------



## Blonde Aries

Item Name: Prada Cameo Saffiano Bow Leather Zip - Up Wallet NWT
Listing number: 253763000732
Seller ID: numtwo22
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Came...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: 
I already purchased $225, however, after reading through these posts it looks like SLGs are super easy to fake. Could you please take a look and let me know what you think? TIA!


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> Item Name: Prada Cameo Saffiano Bow Leather Zip - Up Wallet NWT
> Listing number: 253763000732
> Seller ID: numtwo22
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cameo-Saffiano-Bow-Leather-Zip-Up-Wallet-NWT/253763000732?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> I already purchased $225, however, after reading through these posts it looks like SLGs are super easy to fake. Could you please take a look and let me know what you think? TIA!



Never mind - decided to cancel


----------



## Prada Psycho

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Kindly help authenticate this prada bag. Thanks in advance!
> Name: Prada Leather bag
> Item no: none
> Seller id: JL ducusin


Looks OK.


----------



## RBV

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Fallgypsie

Hi, can someone let me know the deal with this purse
*Authentic Prada Black Leather Nylon Vintage Buckle Shoulder Bag*
*Seller: Natural 76*
*Listing # 636158103
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/636158...ll&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=black prada shoulder bag&ref=sr_gallery-3-4&organic_search_click=1*


----------



## Prada Psycho

Fallgypsie said:


> Hi, can someone let me know the deal with this purse
> *Authentic Prada Black Leather Nylon Vintage Buckle Shoulder Bag*
> *Seller: Natural 76*
> *Listing # 636158103
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/636158...ll&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=black prada shoulder bag&ref=sr_gallery-3-4&organic_search_click=1*


So fake it hurts!


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Hi ladies. This is a vintage prada nylon pouch. I wonder if you can help me authenticate it. Do older pouches have no markings on the zipper?


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Vivian R. Singson said:


> Hi ladies. This is a vintage prada nylon pouch. I wonder if you can help me authenticate it. Do older pouches have no markings on the zipper?



Sorry. Please disregard images 2 and 3


----------



## red.doll

Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre in Nero
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments:
Item is in the Philippines. Seller is selling it for around 390$. There is no stamped date in the authenticity card is it normal? She is also selling another bag (in my next post).


----------



## red.doll

Item Name: BN2106 PRADA TESSUTO SAFFIANO in NERO
Listing number: NA
Seller ID:NA
Link:NA
Comments:
Item also in the Philippines. This does not also have a stamped date. Selling for around 370$.


----------



## Prada Psycho

red.doll said:


> Item Name: Prada Napa Gaufre in Nero
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> Item is in the Philippines. Seller is selling it for around 390$. There is no stamped date in the authenticity card is it normal? She is also selling another bag (in my next post).


Seriously fake!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

red.doll said:


> Item Name: BN2106 PRADA TESSUTO SAFFIANO in NERO
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID:NA
> Link:NA
> Comments:
> Item also in the Philippines. This does not also have a stamped date. Selling for around 370$.


Also fake.


----------



## coco09

coco09 said:


> Please help authenticate the bag TIA
> Ebay item
> Name: Prada lux saffino tote
> Item no 123294741476
> Seller id Julia-550
> 
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/123294741476?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l10137&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252F-%252F123294741476%253Fnordt%253Dtrue%2526orig_cvip%253Dtrue%2526rt%253Dnc%2526_trksid%253Dp2047675.l10137%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D1627560024402%26rvr_ts%3D2474b10a1650ada1e7410351fff2fb57&ul_noapp=true


I think I got skipped. Can someone help authenticate the bag? TIA


----------



## boracay09

Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this for me?

Item: Green Satin Prada Bag
Listing no: 232885548390
Seller: sheryn3383
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-G...548390?hash=item36390f7566:g:xswAAOSwT01bSHEn

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tequilamockingbird

Can someone authenticate this purse for me?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Nappa-...gq3ja5i0APSmkeyt&_trksid=p2489528.m4335.l8656


----------



## red.doll

RBV said:


> Hi dear! Please also help authenticate this pradatwoway bag
> 
> Name: Prada Nylon two way bah
> Item no: none
> Seller id: JL Ducusin




May I see the authenticity card?


----------



## Blonde Aries

FYI - eBay Authenticate is the real deal. If your item turns out to be fake, you get double your money back: https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/new...akes-buying-and-selling-luxury-handbags-easy/

My Saffiano is arriving today; I'll follow-up with the required photos to make sure it's authentic, as well as photos for a briefcase my husband and I purchased from TheRealReal.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> Thanks Prada Psycho - when I receive the bag I'll take more pictures.



Here are the pictures. I really hope it’s authentic, as it is in PERFECT condition and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> Here are the pictures. I really hope it’s authentic, as it is in PERFECT condition and absolutely gorgeous.



...and here are the rest. TIA!!!


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> ...and here are the rest. TIA!!!


A few more. PLEASE let me know if you need any others.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> A few more. PLEASE let me know if you need any others.



And here is my husband’s crocodile saffiano briefcase from The RealReal


----------



## Blonde Aries

Blonde Aries said:


> And here is my husband’s crocodile saffiano briefcase from The RealReal



And here are the rest. Thanks again!!


----------



## MM1212

Hi there!

Need your help authenticating this.

Item Name: Prada Nylon Canvas Clear Handle Handbag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: @wanderlustbagsph (on IG)
Link: 
Comments: Researched on vintage prada tags, it looks ok. Fabric feels great too, stitching is detailed. Saw a site selling this kind of bag and it matches: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/prada/bags/prada-nylon-canvas-clear-handle-handbag-1392740


----------



## Prada Psycho

Blonde Aries said:


> A few more. PLEASE let me know if you need any others.


Looks fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Blonde Aries said:


> And here are the rest. Thanks again!!


Also looks fine.


----------



## Blonde Aries

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine.



Thank you *so very* much. I really appreciate you taking the time to have a look.


----------



## Tequilamockingbird

Here are the other two I'm really interested in. Can anyone give me their opinion?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=132716132702&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=132651751107&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Prada Psycho

Tequilamockingbird said:


> Here are the other two I'm really interested in. Can anyone give me their opinion?
> 
> *FIRST:*  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Leather-Pink-Shoulder-Bag-PS13646L/132716132702?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=52935&meid=85f4acf3958442928e7e08ba06ab2d20&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=132651751107&itm=132716132702&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109
> 
> *SECOND:*  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Leather-Prada-Bag-Metallic/132651751107?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52935&meid=bb597d7b5e544e878ada4299686ca790&pid=100005&rk=9&rkt=12&sd=202374493047&itm=132651751107&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


 
In the future, post authentication requests individually using the proper format per page one post one of this thread.

First one is authentic.  The second one appears to be authentic, but give they have two absolute fakes listed and only 1 feedback,  I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## mauveyB

Item Name: Prada BL0837
Listing number:
Seller ID: reseller is the account manager of Prada in Philippines (she got it from an exclusive employees sale)
	

		
			
		

		
	















Link:
Comments: is this genuine?


----------



## Prada Psycho

mauveyB said:


> Item Name: Prada BL0837
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: reseller is the account manager of Prada in Philippines (she got it from an exclusive employees sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166215
> View attachment 4166215
> View attachment 4166216
> View attachment 4166215
> View attachment 4166217
> View attachment 4166220
> View attachment 4166219
> View attachment 4166215
> View attachment 4166216
> View attachment 4166217
> View attachment 4166218
> View attachment 4166219
> View attachment 4166220
> 
> Link:
> Comments: is this genuine?


Woefully inadequate photos.


----------



## mauveyB

Prada Psycho said:


> Woefully inadequate photos.



I know but these are all I have. I will get the chance to see it later but would like to ask if BL0837 has saffiano lux version? Or does it always come in Vernice?


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.can you please help me authenticate this one? I already post last week.i think you miss my post.sorry.but thanks in advance.


----------



## red.doll

Item: Prada Tessuto Two Way Bag
Seller: One Stop Shop (Facebook)
Comments: every bag really has that made in ____ tag? This one doesn't.


----------



## Prada Psycho

red.doll said:


> Item: Prada Tessuto Two Way Bag
> Seller: One Stop Shop (Facebook)
> Comments: every bag really has that made in ____ tag? This one doesn't.


Fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Juana Abetria said:


> Hi.can you please help me authenticate this one? I already post last week.i think you miss my post.sorry.but thanks in advance.


Authentication request format?


----------



## Juana Abetria

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


Aw.sorry.
Itemrada BN2106 tessuto saffiano dark green
Seller: happysummerclothing(carousell)
Comment:i think its ok.but i want to make sure


----------



## Prada Psycho

Juana Abetria said:


> Aw.sorry.
> Itemrada BN2106 tessuto saffiano dark green
> Seller: happysummerclothing(carousell)
> Comment:i think its ok.but i want to make sure


Really need to see better photos of the linings. The fakes of this style are pretty good.  This one might be OK, but can't be sure without good lining pic.


----------



## boracay09

Hi authenticators!

I've got another suspiciously cheap Prada to from Australian Ebay for you to take a look at if you can

Item: PRADA $3250 ‘Glacé Calf’ in ‘Cammeo’ Convtbl Shoulder & Crossbody Bag
Item no.: 283112123728
Seller: rodeo_drive_only
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-3...123728?hash=item41eacc2d50:g:ZeAAAOSwhE9bd5QQ

Let me know if the pics are not enough and I'll ask for more.

Thank you in advance


----------



## gOTHIC86

OH MY!! You are a lifesaver! I am planning to buy a bag in this shop. The seller's shop is Adriannas Luxury Bags. I really like the preowned Prada BN1903 nylon bag that I saw for sale in her Instagram. I planned to pay the next day but asked first for photos of the bag as well as the authenticity cards. The seller sent me photos; however, I noticed something weird on the card. This is what makes me doubt of the authenticity of the bag. Please help, is this authentic? I searched for cards with this bag in Google and it doesn't look like that. The seller sent me a wrong authenticity card at first. I told her that that it was a different bag and just gave her the benefit of a doubt when she said that she mistakenly sent the card from the other bag that was for sale too. Then afterwards, she sent me this card. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Bemaga

Hello, I bought a Prada double bag and need your help to authenticate this one. 

I didn´t get an invoice or an authenticity card with the bag.

If you need any further photos, just ask me.


----------



## Bemaga

And some more photos...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bemaga said:


> And some more photos...


Authentication request format?


----------



## Bemaga

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?



Item Name: Prada dOUBLE bAG
Listing number: ?
Seller ID: ?
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...-leder-double-prada-handtaschen-5630272.shtml 
Comments: I bought the Prada from vestiaire collective. But as I already had a fake of the Prada double bag I wanted to make sure, that this time everything is fine, so I posted a lot of photos in the last two postings.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bemaga said:


> Item Name: Prada dOUBLE bAG
> Listing number: ?
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...-leder-double-prada-handtaschen-5630272.shtml
> Comments: I bought the Prada from vestiaire collective. But as I already had a fake of the Prada double bag I wanted to make sure, that this time everything is fine, so I posted a lot of photos in the last two postings.


I want *MissFiggy* to have a look at this before I comment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

gOTHIC86 said:


> OH MY!! You are a lifesaver! I am planning to buy a bag in this shop. The seller's shop is Adriannas Luxury Bags. I really like the preowned Prada BN1903 nylon bag that I saw for sale in her Instagram. I planned to pay the next day but asked first for photos of the bag as well as the authenticity cards. The seller sent me photos; however, I noticed something weird on the card. This is what makes me doubt of the authenticity of the bag. Please help, is this authentic? I searched for cards with this bag in Google and it doesn't look like that. The seller sent me a wrong authenticity card at first. I told her that that it was a different bag and just gave her the benefit of a doubt when she said that she mistakenly sent the card from the other bag that was for sale too. Then afterwards, she sent me this card. Thanks a lot for the help.


Need the link to her website/page.


----------



## missfiggy

gOTHIC86 said:


> OH MY!! You are a lifesaver! I am planning to buy a bag in this shop. The seller's shop is Adriannas Luxury Bags. I really like the preowned Prada BN1903 nylon bag that I saw for sale in her Instagram. I planned to pay the next day but asked first for photos of the bag as well as the authenticity cards. The seller sent me photos; however, I noticed something weird on the card. This is what makes me doubt of the authenticity of the bag. Please help, is this authentic? I searched for cards with this bag in Google and it doesn't look like that. The seller sent me a wrong authenticity card at first. I told her that that it was a different bag and just gave her the benefit of a doubt when she said that she mistakenly sent the card from the other bag that was for sale too. Then afterwards, she sent me this card. Thanks a lot for the help.


I've been after this seller for months, even reported them to Prada. Do not buy from Adriannas luxury bags. You will only get fake Prada.


----------



## missfiggy

boracay09 said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I've got another suspiciously cheap Prada to from Australian Ebay for you to take a look at if you can
> 
> Item: PRADA $3250 ‘Glacé Calf’ in ‘Cammeo’ Convtbl Shoulder & Crossbody Bag
> Item no.: 283112123728
> Seller: rodeo_drive_only
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-3...123728?hash=item41eacc2d50:g:ZeAAAOSwhE9bd5QQ
> 
> Let me know if the pics are not enough and I'll ask for more.
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's not suspiciously cheap. This seller has realised that if you start the bidding low, you usually end up with a fairly good final bid. This seller has 100% for authenticity and I  have no issue with authenticity for this one.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I want *MissFiggy* to have a look at this before I comment.


I don't like what I see. Very suspicious.


----------



## muneed

Please kindly check authentic of this prada. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Bemaga

missfiggy said:


> I don't like what I see. Very suspicious.



Missfiggy, does this mean, that the bag is a fake or do you need some more photos to verify?

@Prada Psycho: was this also your assumption?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I don't like what I see. Very suspicious.


My thoughts exactly. Thanks for verifying.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bemaga said:


> Missfiggy, does this mean, _*that the bag is a fake*_ or do you need some more photos to verify?
> 
> @Prada Psycho: was this also your assumption?


Yes.  I saw several things that weren't right. I wouldn't touch it.  There are simply too many fakes of this bag floating around.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Duplicate post.


----------



## Bratty1919

muneed said:


> Please kindly check authentic of this prada. Thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168858
> View attachment 4168859
> View attachment 4168860
> View attachment 4168863
> View attachment 4168864
> View attachment 4168867
> View attachment 4168870
> View attachment 4168872
> View attachment 4168873
> View attachment 4168874
> View attachment 4168875
> View attachment 4168876



Older but real.


----------



## Bemaga

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes.  I saw several things that weren't right. I wouldn't touch it.  There are simply too many fakes of this bag floating around.



Thanks for all your fast answers and opinions.


----------



## Bemaga

missfiggy said:


> I don't like what I see. Very suspicious.



Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi there, first time in the Prada section.  I picked up this Prada pouch from a garage sale and was wondering if you are able to authenticate it for me.  Thank you very much!!


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi there, first time in the Prada section.  I picked up this Prada pouch from a garage sale and was wondering if you are able to authenticate it for me.  Thank you very much!!


 forgot to add this last pic.  Thank you.


----------



## muneed

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real.



Thank you very much


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi awesome authenticators.  I was offered these white Prada sandals by a person I met.  She said she has had them for years.  No paperwork, no dust bag.  I was able to take these pics.  Would you be able to authenticate them with just these pics?  Thank you in advance for your valuable assistance.

Item: Prada white sandals


----------



## Prada Psycho

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi awesome authenticators.  I was offered these white Prada sandals by a person I met.  She said she has had them for years.  No paperwork, no dust bag.  I was able to take these pics.  Would you be able to authenticate them with just these pics?  Thank you in advance for your valuable assistance.
> 
> Item: Prada white sandals


This thread is for handbags and small leather goods only.  Shoe authentication are in the shoe sub-forum.


----------



## gOTHIC86

Omg! Thanks for the caution! 


missfiggy said:


> I've been after this seller for months, even reported them to Prada. Do not buy from Adriannas luxury bags. You will only get fake Prada.


----------



## muneed

Please kindly authenticate this Prada wallet. thank you very much in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

muneed said:


> Please kindly authenticate this Prada wallet. thank you very much in advance
> View attachment 4170515
> View attachment 4170516
> View attachment 4170517
> View attachment 4170518
> View attachment 4170519
> View attachment 4170530
> View attachment 4170532
> View attachment 4170534
> View attachment 4170539
> View attachment 4170547
> View attachment 4170549
> View attachment 4170550
> View attachment 4170551
> View attachment 4170552
> View attachment 4170553
> View attachment 4170554
> View attachment 4170555


Authentication request format?


----------



## Cyprienne

Can you please authenticate this camera bag.

Item : bandoliera
Seller : reebonz
Comments : I purchase the bag from reboonz but the link is no longer active. See pictures attached
Thank you


----------



## Cyprienne

Additional pictures


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Additional pictures
> 
> View attachment 4170841
> View attachment 4170843
> View attachment 4170844
> View attachment 4170845
> View attachment 4170847
> View attachment 4170848
> View attachment 4170849


Not 100% sure on this one, but it might be authentic.  Couple of things are wonky.


----------



## Cyprienne

Prada Psycho said:


> Not 100% sure on this one, but it might be authentic.  Couple of things are wonky.



Do you need more pictures?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cyprienne said:


> Do you need more pictures?


Let's see what _*MissFiggy*_ and* Bratty1919* have to say.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Let's see what _*MissFiggy*_ and* Bratty1919* have to say.



I don't have an opinion on this one, one way or the other. Sorry.


----------



## muneed

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?



Sorry for my mistake

Please kindly authenticate this foe me

Item : Prada wallet
Seller : Second hand shop in Japan
Comment : One of my friend said that this wallet fake, so I would like to ask for your help.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

muneed said:


> Sorry for my mistake
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this foe me
> 
> Item : Prada wallet
> Seller : Second hand shop in Japan
> Comment : One of my friend said that this wallet fake, so I would like to ask for your help.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


I don't normally like to authenticate small leather goods because the fakes are done so well, but I think this one could be authentic.


----------



## muneed

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't normally like to authenticate small leather goods because the fakes are done so well, but I think this one could be authentic.



Really appreciate for your help


----------



## patriciagc

I'm thinking of getting this second hand Prada Nylon tote but I'd like to get some opinions first re. authenticity. 

Item : Prada Nylon Tote in Nero
Seller : Facebook Designer Bag Exchange Group

I could ask the seller for more photos if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

patriciagc said:


> I'm thinking of getting this second hand Prada Nylon tote but I'd like to get some opinions first re. authenticity.
> 
> Item : Prada Nylon Tote in Nero
> Seller : Facebook Designer Bag Exchange Group
> 
> I could ask the seller for more photos if necessary. Thanks!


What pictures?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! I thank you for helping me last time. I bought this bag and hoping you can authenticate this bag? 

Item: Prada Chain tote 

Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232862485138

Seller:brand_jfa

Item #:232862485138


----------



## patriciagc

Prada Psycho said:


> What pictures?


Oops sorry, I thought the photos uploaded!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! I thank you for helping me last time. I bought this bag and hoping you can authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Prada Chain tote
> 
> Url: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232862485138
> 
> Seller:brand_jfa
> 
> Item #:232862485138


The link shows a Miu Miu bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

patriciagc said:


> Oops sorry, I thought the photos uploaded!
> 
> View attachment 4172892
> View attachment 4172893
> View attachment 4172894
> View attachment 4172895
> View attachment 4172896


Still no pictures showing. If you're linking to a Facebook group, the pictures won't show here unless we're  a Facebook member, logged into Facebook and part of the group you're linking to. We're not.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> The link shows a Miu Miu bag.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...862485138?txnId=1598053987013&redirect=mobile

Sorry about that. I don't know why it gave me that other link.


----------



## Bratty1919

LilMissCutie said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...862485138?txnId=1598053987013&redirect=mobile
> 
> Sorry about that. I don't know why it gave me that other link.



This listing has ended. Did you win it?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bratty1919 said:


> This listing has ended. Did you win it?



Yes I did. I received it yesterday.


----------



## Bratty1919

LilMissCutie said:


> Yes I did. I received it yesterday.



Okay, please post your own photos.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bratty1919 said:


> Okay, please post your own photos.



Here's some pics. Let me know If you need more ☺️


----------



## sarahbalarah

I would love an opinion on this! It seems to be too good to be true, but it's worth a shot!

Item Name: NWT//31627//Prada//Cahier//Embellished//Leather//Black//Cross//Body//Bag
Listing number: 312224251333
Seller ID: dor447
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-31627-...251333?hash=item48b203fdc5:g:kT0AAOSwttlbgRnL


----------



## boracay09

missfiggy said:


> It's not suspiciously cheap. This seller has realised that if you start the bidding low, you usually end up with a fairly good final bid. This seller has 100% for authenticity and I  have no issue with authenticity for this one.



Thank you for taking a look. i missed out on this but you were right, it sold for a really good price!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LilMissCutie said:


> Here's some pics. Let me know If you need more ☺️


Authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sarahbalarah said:


> I would love an opinion on this! It seems to be too good to be true, but it's worth a shot!
> 
> Item Name: NWT//31627//Prada//Cahier//Embellished//Leather//Black//Cross//Body//Bag
> Listing number: 312224251333
> Seller ID: dor447
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-31627-...251333?hash=item48b203fdc5:g:kT0AAOSwttlbgRnL


A zero feedback seller with a high end bag at a ridiculously low price?  Make that a 20 foot pole that I wouldn't touch that one with.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentic.



thank you!


----------



## augusta

Hi,
Any help authenticating this bag would be much appreciated!
Item Name: Prada perforated bag
Listing number: found via fb group
Seller ID: private
Link: no link
I’be googled it but can’t find this same exact model, but I can see tote bags and some other bags (bowler) have this same perforated material.
Thanks again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

augusta said:


> Hi,
> Any help authenticating this bag would be much appreciated!
> Item Name: Prada perforated bag
> Listing number: found via fb group
> Seller ID: private
> Link: no link
> I’be googled it but can’t find this same exact model, but I can see tote bags and some other bags (bowler) have this same perforated material.
> Thanks again!


Fake.   Steer clear of Facebook groups selling so-called designer items.  Easily 99.9999999999999999999999% of what's there is fake.


----------



## augusta

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.   Steer clear of Facebook groups selling so-called designer items.  Easily 99.9999999999999999999999% of what's there is fake.


Thank you so much for the swift response


----------



## justintime65

Item Name:1BA274 BORSA A MANO
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:
Hi, So I found a red saffiano , I would appreciate your help in determining its authenticity


----------



## Prada Psycho

justintime65 said:


> Item Name:1BA274 BORSA A MANO
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> Hi, So I found a red saffiano , I would appreciate your help in determining its authenticity


Inadequate photos and the authentication request form needs to be filled out completely.


----------



## Nikka0410

Hi Experts, would like to ask for help on this piece please. I’ve also posted this on the Identify thread as I can’t seem to find a model name. Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	










Item Name: Black Clutch/Shoulder Bag with kiss lock closure
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link: none
Comments: this is listed on a local group for Expats living in the Philippines. The seller said that she purchased this in Osaka.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nikka0410 said:


> Hi Experts, would like to ask for help on this piece please. I’ve also posted this on the Identify thread as I can’t seem to find a model name. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176008
> View attachment 4176009
> View attachment 4176010
> View attachment 4176011
> View attachment 4176012
> View attachment 4176013
> View attachment 4176014
> 
> 
> Item Name: Black Clutch/Shoulder Bag with kiss lock closure
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link: none
> Comments: this is listed on a local group for Expats living in the Philippines. The seller said that she purchased this in Osaka.


Vintage isn't always my forte, so hang on for *Bratty1919* to chime in, but it looks authentic to me.  I'm guessing early 1990's or so. Also, Prada rarely names their bags.


----------



## Prada Psycho

OK, that was weird.  Had a bizarre message pop up on the screen when I clicked "reply" and then my post showed up twice.  Something about a 505 error.   Vlad?


----------



## Bratty1919

Nikka0410 said:


> Hi Experts, would like to ask for help on this piece please. I’ve also posted this on the Identify thread as I can’t seem to find a model name. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176008
> View attachment 4176009
> View attachment 4176010
> View attachment 4176011
> View attachment 4176012
> View attachment 4176013
> View attachment 4176014
> 
> 
> Item Name: Black Clutch/Shoulder Bag with kiss lock closure
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link: none
> Comments: this is listed on a local group for Expats living in the Philippines. The seller said that she purchased this in Osaka.



It's real and in VERY good shape for the age


----------



## Nikka0410

Bratty1919 said:


> It's real and in VERY good shape for the age


Thank you so much, and to @Prada Psycho too!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> It's real and in VERY good shape for the age




Thanks @Bratty1919!   I don't usually venture a guess on these vintage bags, but I was pretty sure it was authentic.


----------



## Amy72

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Please help authenticate 

Item Name:
Listing number:202408764555
Seller ID: xlen3406
Link:  Item Namerada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag


Ebay


----------



## lvuittonaddict

item name: Prada Nappa gaufre bauletto
listing number: 273427567061
seller id: kcm12885
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Napp...m=273427567061&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## favesLV

Please help authenticate 

Listing:173455429556
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173455429556

Bought it recently from Ebay. Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Amy72 said:


> Please help authenticate
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:202408764555
> Seller ID: xlen3406
> Link:  Item Namerada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Ebay
> View attachment 4176685
> View attachment 4176686
> View attachment 4176687
> View attachment 4176688
> View attachment 4176689
> View attachment 4176690
> View attachment 4176691


Need much better photos of the lining.


----------



## Amy72

Prada Psycho said:


> Need much better photos of the lining.


Thanks, I will add those soon.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lvuittonaddict said:


> item name: Prada Nappa gaufre bauletto
> listing number: 273427567061
> seller id: kcm12885
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Nappa-Gaufre-Bauletto/273427567061?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52935&meid=ea05974e6e05485c80dcaa2bc4505e4c&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=132744062315&itm=273427567061&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


Need better photos of the lining.


----------



## Prada Psycho

favesLV said:


> View attachment 4176907
> View attachment 4176908
> View attachment 4176909
> View attachment 4176910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate
> 
> Listing:173455429556
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173455429556
> 
> Bought it recently from Ebay. Thanks in advance


More inadequate photos.


----------



## Amy72

Prada Psycho said:


> Need better photos of the lining.


Is this better?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Amy72 said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176964


No. Can't see the details required.


----------



## Amy72

Prada Psycho said:


> No. Can't see the details required.


I'm sorry. I will post a better picture this evening from home.


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi there! I just took a guess with a bag from ThredUP. They’re final sale but obviously if it’s fake, I can return. Can someone assist? I was going to grab a Longchamp with some Nordstrom notes but ended up spotting this instead [emoji4]

Thanks so much for your help!

Name: not sure, Prada nylon tote

Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-prada-brown-satchel/41591372


----------



## cinderella0087

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi there! I just took a guess with a bag from ThredUP. They’re final sale but obviously if it’s fake, I can return. Can someone assist? I was going to grab a Longchamp with some Nordstrom notes but ended up spotting this instead [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Name: not sure, Prada nylon tote
> 
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-prada-brown-satchel/41591372



I can’t edit but I forgot the tag photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi there! I just took a guess with a bag from ThredUP. They’re final sale but obviously if it’s fake, I can return. Can someone assist? I was going to grab a Longchamp with some Nordstrom notes but ended up spotting this instead [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Name: not sure, Prada nylon tote
> 
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-prada-brown-satchel/41591372
> 
> View attachment 4177581
> View attachment 4177582
> View attachment 4177583
> View attachment 4177584
> View attachment 4177586
> View attachment 4177588
> View attachment 4177589
> View attachment 4177590
> View attachment 4177591
> View attachment 4177592
> View attachment 4177593
> View attachment 4177594





cinderella0087 said:


> I can’t edit but I forgot the tag photos.
> 
> View attachment 4177746
> View attachment 4177747



This looks authentic to me.  Nice score!


----------



## cinderella0087

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks authentic to me.  Nice score!



YAY!!! Thank you so much! I had 20% off too - I thought it was going to be too good to be true.


----------



## beccadancer

Been a while since I last posted!

I would really appreciate any help available to authenticate this Prada which I’d really like to buy for my upcoming vacation to France.

Listing Number: 273379266202
Seller ID: rajkanth8137
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273379266202

The seller tells me they are in possession of the original receipt from the Prada store in Bicester, UK, which details that they paid £450.00 and can post this to me along with the bag but I have not seen a photograph of this as yet.

All help gratefully appreciated as I would dearly love to snap this up if it can be authenticated!


----------



## Bratty1919

beccadancer said:


> Been a while since I last posted!
> 
> I would really appreciate any help available to authenticate this Prada which I’d really like to buy for my upcoming vacation to France.
> 
> Listing Number: 273379266202
> Seller ID: rajkanth8137
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273379266202
> 
> The seller tells me they are in possession of the original receipt from the Prada store in Bicester, UK, which details that they paid £450.00 and can post this to me along with the bag but I have not seen a photograph of this as yet.
> 
> All help gratefully appreciated as I would dearly love to snap this up if it can be authenticated!



Pictures are woefully insufficient.


----------



## beccadancer

Bratty1919 said:


> Pictures are woefully insufficient.



I can easily ask the seller to send me some more pictures. In an ideal world, what exactly would you need to obtain closeups of? I am pretty sure they will support my request, as they’ve been helpful and accommodating so far. Just let me know what you would like to see and I’ll contact them to ask for it.


----------



## beccadancer

beccadancer said:


> Been a while since I last posted!
> 
> I would really appreciate any help available to authenticate this Prada which I’d really like to buy for my upcoming vacation to France.
> 
> Listing Number: 273379266202
> Seller ID: rajkanth8137
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/273379266202
> 
> The seller tells me they are in possession of the original receipt from the Prada store in Bicester, UK, which details that they paid £450.00 and can post this to me along with the bag but I have not seen a photograph of this as yet.
> 
> All help gratefully appreciated as I would dearly love to snap this up if it can be authenticated!



I asked for some additional pictures but they are taken on a cell phone and poor quality.

http://i68.tinypic.com/2vnjhxg.png

http://i66.tinypic.com/4hb90y.png

http://i64.tinypic.com/2wodr1v.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/2hok9au.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/280seiq.jpg

http://i66.tinypic.com/2doqom.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/29lbx52.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/c7nt0.jpg

Would you risk it?


----------



## Prada Psycho

beccadancer said:


> I asked for some additional pictures but they are taken on a cell phone and poor quality.
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/2vnjhxg.png
> 
> http://i66.tinypic.com/4hb90y.png
> 
> http://i64.tinypic.com/2wodr1v.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/2hok9au.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/280seiq.jpg
> 
> http://i66.tinypic.com/2doqom.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/29lbx52.jpg
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/c7nt0.jpg
> 
> *Would you risk it?*



Nope. Not without better quality photos to verify some fishy looking details.


----------



## beccadancer

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope. Not without better quality photos to verify some fishy looking details.



Thank you very much - I appreciate this advice! Which details would you recommend for me investigate further?


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Hi, this is my first post and I need help with this Prada pochette. The only thing I know is that it's like 6/7+ years old. I know the R on the logo is straight but this always guarantee a fake?

Item name: Prada pochette
SellerID: Depop user


----------



## Prada Psycho

Filippo Amaducci said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I need help with this Prada pochette. The only thing I know is that it's like 6/7+ years old. I know the R on the logo is straight but this always guarantee a fake?
> 
> Item name: Prada pochette
> SellerID: Depop user
> View attachment 4179930
> View attachment 4179931
> View attachment 4179932
> View attachment 4179933
> View attachment 4179934
> View attachment 4179935
> View attachment 4179936


The old, worn out "R" business is just that: worn out.   There are more details than a single letter of the alphabet that determines authenticity.   In the case of this item, it's such bad fake that I have to wonder if the counterfeiter ever even saw an authentic Prada item up close and personal.


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Experts!

Please help me authenticate this Prada bag.

Item name: shopperslane2013
Seller Name: Prada two way tote (not sure of the exact name of the item)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Prada bag.
> 
> Item name: shopperslane2013
> Seller Name: Prada two way tote (not sure of the exact name of the item)
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Might be OK, but I can't be sure without better photos of the lining.


----------



## Sheilaswheels

Good afternoon experts, your help please if you can..


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Hi guys, can you help me?

Item name: Prada mini bag (?)
SellerID (Depop seller): mand75x


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this Prada Bowlers Bag. Thanks!


----------



## Vivian R. Singson

Vivian R. Singson said:


> Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this Prada Bowlers Bag. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181895
> View attachment 4181896



Here is a pic of the logo outside.


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Filippo Amaducci said:


> Hi guys, can you help me?
> 
> Item name: Prada mini bag (?)
> SellerID (Depop seller): mand75x
> View attachment 4181725
> View attachment 4181726
> View attachment 4181727


Don't need more, ty guys


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Hi guys can you help me?


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

More photos, it's with a velcro strap


----------



## Bemaga

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes.  I saw several things that weren't right. I wouldn't touch it.  There are simply too many fakes of this bag floating around.



@Prada Psycho  and @missfiggy 
So I had the Prada bag and after your said, that a few things aren´t right I send it back to vestiaire collective to get a refund, because I doubt the authenticity. 

Instead of an answer from them I got a message from DHL, that they are delivering the bag tomorrow again to me.

Do you know a reliable authenticator who will write a statement, so that I can also open a case at Paypal?


----------



## Xandra1717

Hi! I am new to this forum and it’s my first time to get a designer bag. I bought my first one at fashiophile.com. Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?


I currently have it and i’m thinking about returning it if it’s proven fake. I have done my research online but i’m still not confident about my knowledge. It’s the prada saffiano medium lux tote bag. It says on the site “excellent quality”. It does smell like new and havent been used. The bag came with the box, dust bag, authenticity card, clochette strap. The random number inside is 113 but it’s hard to take a picture of it. It says made in italy inside the bag. The R of the prada looks like the real one online. All hardware has the prada name on it except for the magnetic clutch in between the bag. The prada name was imprinted on all the lining inside the bag as well. 

Please let me know if you have questions. I would really appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Xandra1717

Here are some more pictures for your reference. I would really appreciate anyone who can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Filippo Amaducci said:


> Hi guys can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182253
> View attachment 4182250
> View attachment 4182249
> View attachment 4182252
> View attachment 4182251
> View attachment 4182255
> View attachment 4182254


Item name: Sacca in tessuto + pelle


----------



## yasmimcfi

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Shoulder Bag Brown Distressed Leather Gold Hardware Vintage
Listing number: 173400545363
Seller ID: tracyjphillips63
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...age/173400545363?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
Comments: Hello. I saw this bag on eBay and I'd like to know if is authentic. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

yasmimcfi said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Shoulder Bag Brown Distressed Leather Gold Hardware Vintage
> Listing number: 173400545363
> Seller ID: tracyjphillips63
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...age/173400545363?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> Comments: Hello. I saw this bag on eBay and I'd like to know if is authentic. Thank you in advance.


It's definitely authentic, complete with peeling "pleather" lining.   I wouldn't waste my money on this train wreck if I were you.


----------



## Sheilaswheels

I'm sorry did I format my post poorly, or in the wrong forum? This is a bag I already own; I thought I was in the right place?..


----------



## Xandra1717

Item name: prada saffiano lux medium tote nero black
Listing number:BW279313
Seller id: Fashionphile 
Link: bought from fashionphile. Bag on hand. 
Comments: hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag that I got from fashionphile? Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sheilaswheels said:


> I'm sorry did I format my post poorly, or in the wrong forum? This is a bag I already own; I thought I was in the right place?..



Which post is this referring to?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Xandra1717 said:


> Item name: prada saffiano lux medium tote nero black
> Listing number:BW279313
> Seller id: Fashionphile
> Link: bought from fashionphile. Bag on hand.
> Comments: hi! Can you please help me authenticate this bag that I got from fashionphile? Thank you.


Need photos of the lining without flash.  Just natural light and with a few close ups as well.


----------



## Xandra1717

Thank you so much! Here are the pictures of the lining.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Xandra1717 said:


> Thank you so much! Here are the pictures of the lining.


I think this one is OK.


----------



## Xandra1717

Thank you for your time! So you mean by OK it is authentic right?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Xandra1717 said:


> Thank you for your time! So you mean by OK it is authentic right?


I'm saying that given I've only got photographs to look at versus having the bag in my hands, I can only render a certain degree of assurance.  Super Fakes are very, very difficult to authenticate.  This bag doesn't have anything to give me pause, but I  cannot give you 100% assurance, only 99%.


----------



## Sheilaswheels

Bratty1919 said:


> Which post is this referring to?


Hello Bratty,

Im refering to my post in the previous page, post #6742.  My post is just a general query, I already own the bag. I read in another thread that this was the topic to start on; I may be confused though?!

Thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

Sheilaswheels said:


> Hello Bratty,
> 
> Im refering to my post in the previous page, post #6742.  My post is just a general query, I already own the bag. I read in another thread that this was the topic to start on; I may be confused though?!
> 
> Thanks




Need to see more lining, zipper & snap pictures, please. Also any logos on any other hardware.


----------



## Sheilaswheels

Bratty1919 said:


> Which post is this referring to?





Bratty1919 said:


> Which post is this referring to?


My post number was #6742

I may be in the wrong thread, I have recently come into possession of this bag, and was curious if it was firstly genuine, and secondly what model it was. It's an aesthetically pleasing bag with a little damage..


----------



## Sheilaswheels

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see more lining, zipper & snap pictures, please. Also any logos on any other hardware.


My apologies Bratty, 

I double posted.. my browser must be slow? Please see attached images..

It is night time so the lighting is not great, if these are not of sufficient quality I will take more tomorrow.


----------



## Xandra1717

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm saying that given I've only got photographs to look at versus having the bag in my hands, I can only render a certain degree of assurance.  Super Fakes are very, very difficult to authenticate.  This bag doesn't have anything to give me pause, but I  cannot give you 100% assurance, only 99%.




Oh i really appreciate it a lot! I’m good with 99% assurance. This is my first designer bag and I’m really grateful for your help!


----------



## Gengen08

Hello authenticators and members. Please help me authenticate this prada gaufre crossbody before buying it from a friend. Thank you so much in advance. Appreciate your time.


----------



## Gengen08

Additional photo. Sorry


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gengen08 said:


> Additional photo. Sorry



Total fake.


----------



## Gengen08

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.


Thank you so much for your help. Appreciate it. You’re such a big help Prada Psycho.


----------



## malmodovar

Hello!
Hoping for your help please to check if this Prada bag is authentic 
Thank you so much for your help in advance!

Item Name: Prada Buffalo Easy bag
Seller ID: baxtersmum
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-bu...ile&ref_referrer=/baxtersmum/&ref_sId=7913286


----------



## Prada Psycho

malmodovar said:


> Hello!
> Hoping for your help please to check if this Prada bag is authentic
> Thank you so much for your help in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Buffalo Easy bag
> Seller ID: baxtersmum
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-buffalo-easy-bag-189017956/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/baxtersmum/&ref_sId=7913286


Pictures leave a lot to be desired, but I'm calling this one fake.


----------



## malmodovar

Prada Psycho said:


> Pictures leave a lot to be desired, but I'm calling this one fake.



Thank you!!! Appreciate your help


----------



## KreedK

Please help authenticate...thank you!
Item Name: Prada small nylon
Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nylon-small-tote-bag-53f1a695018efa13f2218cd9
Seller ID:
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nylon-small-tote-bag-53f1a695018efa13f2218cd9
Comments: Thank you for any help! Let me know if I need to retake any photos.


----------



## KreedK

And more...


----------



## Prada Psycho

KreedK said:


> Please help authenticate...thank you!
> Item Name: Prada small nylon
> Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nylon-small-tote-bag-53f1a695018efa13f2218cd9
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nylon-small-tote-bag-53f1a695018efa13f2218cd9
> Comments: Thank you for any help! Let me know if I need to retake any photos.
> View attachment 4189017
> View attachment 4189018
> View attachment 4189019
> View attachment 4189021
> View attachment 4189022
> View attachment 4189023
> View attachment 4189024
> View attachment 4189025
> View attachment 4189026
> View attachment 4189027


None of your photos are visible.


----------



## SophieP

Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Studded Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Green Handbag
Listing number: 201853160101
Seller ID: cognasip
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Stud...&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
Comments:


----------



## KreedK

Prada Psycho said:


> None of your photos are visible.


Oh my, that's a problem! I wonder what is happening as from my computer they all appear large and clear. I uploaded them (jpeg) from my computer. Should I pick a different type of photo (png) or something like that? I've uploaded files in a similar way on forums and have had no problems with people seeing them.


----------



## KreedK

Prada Psycho said:


> None of your photos are visible.


I went on three different computers in my home and my phone (Android) and iPad and the photos show up and are clear. Any ideas? Thanks Prada Psycho! I'm looking forward to your help as I need to let Poshmark know by tomorrow if I'm going to accept the sale or not.


----------



## KreedK

Prada Psycho said:


> None of your photos are visible.


I am trying a different upload procedure...


----------



## KreedK

KreedK said:


> I am trying a different upload procedure...
> View attachment 4189632
> View attachment 4189633
> View attachment 4189634
> View attachment 4189635
> View attachment 4189636
> View attachment 4189637
> View attachment 4189638
> View attachment 4189639
> View attachment 4189640
> View attachment 4189641


This is the full-on photo


----------



## Bratty1919

KreedK said:


> This is the full-on photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189668



Older but real!


----------



## Bratty1919

SophieP said:


> Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Studded Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Green Handbag
> Listing number: 201853160101
> Seller ID: cognasip
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Studded-Leather-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Green-Handbag/201853160101?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
> Comments:



This listing has ended. Did you buy it?


----------



## KreedK

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real!


Thank you! I was worried it wasn't  real because it seemed like the stitching was wonky on the front emblem. I really appreciate your help


----------



## Manling Tan

Hi my dear expert! Please help me to authenticate this bag!

Item Name: Prada turquoise shoulder bag
Seller ID: Saks Off 5th
Comment: I bought this bag from the website Saks Off 5th and I just got the bag. I would like to see whether it is authentic. The link does not exist anymore because it has been sold out. Thank you so much!


----------



## Manling Tan

more pictures!


----------



## missfiggy

Manling Tan said:


> more pictures!



Other side of both cards please.


----------



## missfiggy

She's baaaaack.   Two months living in a trailer on an isolated beach on a North West Australian cattle station.  Rare phone, even rarer internet, just like Gilligan's Island only less vegetation.  Yep...some holiday.  Truly blissful.


----------



## kimiraiseup

Hi! I am new here.
Wondering if anyone could authenticate this. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Manling Tan

missfiggy said:


> Other side of both cards please.




Here they are!


----------



## missfiggy

kimiraiseup said:


> Hi! I am new here.
> Wondering if anyone could authenticate this. I really appreciate the help!
> View attachment 4192579
> View attachment 4192580



Have you read the listing rules which set out the correct format for any request?


----------



## missfiggy

Manling Tan said:


> Here they are!



It's authentic...enjoy!!!


----------



## Manling Tan

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic...enjoy!!!


Thank you so much! Very appreciated!


----------



## lessnaked

The seller of this bag claims it's authentic - but a rejected / defected factory piece because of poor workmanship. It was sold to a friend for less than half the original price. 

Please help to verify. I am not a Prada owner myself so I'm unfamiliar with it's bags and it's actual name. (Card is unfortunately not pictured as not on us at the moment) Google says this is a Women Monochrome Saffiano Leather Pink Tote.
No seller link as it's not listed on eBay.

Thank you!


----------



## pureplatinum

Please help authenticate this item; it is not sold online but, rather by my SIL’s friend. Thank you very much in advance for your time and attention and please let me know if any photos are still required. Really appreciate the help.

Item Name: Prada BN2316 Saffiano Lux Mini
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: well-used from i see based on scuffs, light cracks. Clochette and key missing. First of three sets of photos are as below:


----------



## pureplatinum

...Second of 3 sets of photos for :
Item Name: Prada BN2316 Saffiano Lux Mini
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: well-used from i see based on scuffs, light cracks. Clochette and key missing


----------



## pureplatinum

Third (and final) of 3 sets of photos for :
Item Name: Prada BN2316 Saffiano Lux Mini
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: well-used from i see based on scuffs, light cracks.e
Clochette and key missing
*Thank you so much for your time.*


----------



## hellolexxi

Item Name: Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Tote Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy
Listing number: 283130214360
Seller ID:   boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...214360?hash=item41ebe037d8:g:rLIAAOSwx95bDLoS
Comments: What are these worth brand new? Do you know what year? THANK YOU!


----------



## Bratty1919

hellolexxi said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA MILANO Logos Tote Shoulder Bag Nylon Leather Black Italy
> Listing number: 283130214360
> Seller ID:   boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...214360?hash=item41ebe037d8:g:rLIAAOSwx95bDLoS
> Comments: What are these worth brand new? Do you know what year? THANK YOU!



We don't usually comment on pricing. Also the pictures in this listing are terrible.


----------



## rjc

Hi,
Trying to authenticate this nylon mini backpack.
TIA


----------



## missfiggy

lessnaked said:


> The seller of this bag claims it's *authentic - but a rejected / defected factory piece because of poor workmanship.* It was sold to a friend for less than half the original price.
> 
> Please help to verify. I am not a Prada owner myself so I'm unfamiliar with it's bags and it's actual name. (Card is unfortunately not pictured as not on us at the moment) Google says this is a Women Monochrome Saffiano Leather Pink Tote.
> No seller link as it's not listed on eBay.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193038
> View attachment 4193039
> View attachment 4193040
> View attachment 4193041
> View attachment 4193042
> View attachment 4193043
> View attachment 4193044
> View attachment 4193045
> View attachment 4193046
> View attachment 4193047
> View attachment 4193048
> View attachment 4193049
> View attachment 4193050
> View attachment 4193051
> View attachment 4193052
> View attachment 4193055



I'm calling bovine manure on the above statement (in red)!!!!  "Seconds" never leave the manufacturing site.  The bag is fake from start to finish and all day on Sundays.


----------



## missfiggy

pureplatinum said:


> Please help authenticate this item; it is not sold online but, rather by my SIL’s friend. Thank you very much in advance for your time and attention and please let me know if any photos are still required. Really appreciate the help.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2316 Saffiano Lux Mini
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: well-used from i see based on scuffs, light cracks. Clochette and key missing. First of three sets of photos are as below:
> 
> View attachment 4193169
> View attachment 4193170
> View attachment 4193171
> View attachment 4193172
> View attachment 4193173
> View attachment 4193174
> View attachment 4193175



Thank you for all the very clear photos...it makes this all soooo much easier.

This one looks authentic to me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

My life for the past four days and counting, at least 4-5 more days.  Plus my computer's hard drive died on Thursday, so have fun with your authentications. We hope to have the Ark finished tomorrow. 

Glug...glug....glug....


----------



## lessnaked

missfiggy said:


> I'm calling bovine manure on the above statement (in red)!!!!  "Seconds" never leave the manufacturing site.  The bag is fake from start to finish and all day on Sundays.


Thank you for confirming it! It's awful, I know many people who believe that factory rejects are real and can be resold. Anyway I saw the card after and man, this seller didn't even try very hard...

Appreciate your time and have warned my friend to stay away from that seller. Thank you!


----------



## pureplatinum

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for all the very clear photos...it makes this all soooo much easier.
> 
> This one looks authentic to me.



Thank you so very much @missfiggy! Very much appreciated. (Most welcome on the pics too). Cheers!


----------



## Genalyn

Hi i hope you can help me 
Black tote vintage prada
Outside logo and inside logo
Is this fake or authentic?




Also this green tote prada 





Thank you in advance


----------



## Bratty1919

rjc said:


> Hi,
> Trying to authenticate this nylon mini backpack.
> TIA



Format?


----------



## Bratty1919

Genalyn said:


> Hi i hope you can help me
> Black tote vintage prada
> Outside logo and inside logo
> Is this fake or authentic?
> View attachment 4194561
> 
> View attachment 4194562
> 
> Also this green tote prada
> View attachment 4194565
> 
> View attachment 4194566
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Format??


----------



## Genalyn

Bratty1919 said:


> Format??


I just buy this in japan


----------



## Genalyn

Bratty1919 said:


> Format?


Please need to know if there are authentic regarding to the logo of prada i just bougth in japan thank you


----------



## Genalyn

Bratty1919 said:


> Format??


Item name: vintage pradaNylon black tote shoulder bag
Green tote prada shoulder bag 
Listing number:none
Seller id:none
Link:none
Hi authenticators experts in prada
I just need to know if there are authentic regarding to tha logo i bought this prada nylkn tote shoulder bag in japan 
I hope some one will answer my question 

This black nylon prada inside and outside logo 





Also this green tote prada nylon






Thank you in advance


----------



## rjc

Bratty1919 said:


> Format?


Not sure what you mean by "format"?


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Item name: vintage pradaNylon black tote shoulder bag
> Green tote prada shoulder bag
> Listing number:none
> Seller id:none
> Link:none
> Hi authenticators experts in prada
> I just need to know if there are authentic regarding to tha logo i bought this prada nylkn tote shoulder bag in japan
> I hope some one will answer my question
> 
> This black nylon prada inside and outside logo
> View attachment 4195005
> 
> View attachment 4195006
> 
> 
> Also this green tote prada nylon
> View attachment 4195007
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195008
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


For more pictures 
This is the zipper of black prada



This is for green prada


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> My life for the past four days and counting, at least 4-5 more days.  Plus my computer's hard drive died on Thursday, so have fun with your authentications. We hope to have the Ark finished tomorrow.
> 
> Glug...glug....glug....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194185



Please leave the alligators off the ark this time.


----------



## missfiggy

Genalyn said:


> I just buy this in japan



Please read post #1.  It explains that you must put your request into a set format and include as many required details in the list as possible.


----------



## missfiggy

Genalyn said:


> For more pictures
> This is the zipper of black prada
> View attachment 4195092
> 
> 
> This is for green prada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195093



OK...you need to make two separate posts, one for each bag.  It is impossible to make any determination from the few confusing photos.  Please read post # 1 for the photos we need.


----------



## Genalyn

Item Name Prada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link:none
Comments:

Good Day to all expert authenticators,

Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
here's some pictures
View attachment 4195282
View attachment 4195281
View attachment 4195280
View attachment 4195279
View attachment 4195278
View attachment 4195277
View attachment 4195276
View attachment 4195275
View attachment 4195274
View attachment 4195277


Thank you so much more power to godbless 


missfiggy said:


> OK...you need to make two separate posts, one for each bag.  It is impossible to make any determination from the few confusing photos.  Please read post # 1 for the photos we need.



Item NamePrada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link:none
Comments:

Good Day to all expert authenticators,

Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
here's some pictures











Thank you so much more power to godbless


----------



## SophieP

Bratty1919 said:


> This listing has ended. Did you buy it?


Hi,
Yes I bought it. Please help confirming if it is authentic. Thanks.


----------



## SophieP

Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Studded Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Green Handbag
Listing number: 201853160101
Seller ID: cognasip
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Studded-Leather-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Green-Handbag/201853160101?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
Comments: Listing has ended. I bought it.


----------



## kimiraiseup

missfiggy said:


> Have you read the listing rules which set out the correct format for any request?


I scanned through the rules too fast. I am terribly sorry about the sloppy post!

Here it goes:
Item Name: Prada Studded Strap Textile Black Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 24016239
Seller ID: Emma
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/prada-new-season-studded-strap-textile-black-shoulder-bag/24016239/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Bags - Brand - High Value - FTB&utm_content=prada&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwof3cBRD9ARIsAP8x70OAjyisyhzuBWArPWD87GSX5x9jWNcV1abPwe0wHErXaEhvaam_3JsaAhVqEALw_wcB
Comments: Saw this bag on Tradesy. Thinking about purchasing. No cards.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Item Name Prada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link:none
> Comments:
> 
> Good Day to all expert authenticators,
> 
> Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
> please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
> here's some pictures
> View attachment 4195282
> View attachment 4195281
> View attachment 4195280
> View attachment 4195279
> View attachment 4195278
> View attachment 4195277
> View attachment 4195276
> View attachment 4195275
> View attachment 4195274
> View attachment 4195277
> 
> 
> Thank you so much more power to godbless
> 
> 
> Item NamePrada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link:none
> Comments:
> 
> Good Day to all expert authenticators,
> 
> Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
> please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
> here's some pictures
> View attachment 4195294
> View attachment 4195293
> View attachment 4195292
> View attachment 4195291
> View attachment 4195290
> View attachment 4195289
> View attachment 4195288
> View attachment 4195287
> View attachment 4195286
> 
> 
> Thank you so much more power to godbless


 ihope someone can authenticate


----------



## missfiggy

SophieP said:


> Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Studded Leather Chain Shoulder Bag Green Handbag
> Listing number: 201853160101
> Seller ID: cognasip
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Studded-Leather-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Green-Handbag/201853160101?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile
> Comments: Listing has ended. I bought it.



I've never seen anything like this before so I'm unable to comment, other than to say my gut instinct is that it's fake.


----------



## SophieP

missfiggy said:


> I've never seen anything like this before so I'm unable to comment, other than to say my gut instinct is that it's fake.



Thank you so much missfiggy for your assessment.


----------



## SophieP

Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!

Item Name: Black Quilted Prada Handbag
Listing number: 253871478871
Seller ID: charlieandbrenda
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Quilte...478871?hash=item3b1beb5857:g:Z1oAAOSw899bnA9N


----------



## Bratty1919

SophieP said:


> Hi,
> Yes I bought it. Please help confirming if it is authentic. Thanks.



Please post your own pictures?


----------



## jeninajenille

Please help in authenticating this bag. Bought it in the Philippines.

Item Name: Prada BT0779 Sling Bag Nero
Listing Number: 189791650
Seller ID: megchrissane
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/189791650

Uploaded photos just in case you cant access the link.

Please help! Thank you!!


----------



## Bratty1919

SophieP said:


> Please help with authenticating this bag on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Black Quilted Prada Handbag
> Listing number: 253871478871
> Seller ID: charlieandbrenda
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Quilte...478871?hash=item3b1beb5857:g:Z1oAAOSw899bnA9N



An old fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

jeninajenille said:


> View attachment 4197074
> View attachment 4197075
> View attachment 4197070
> View attachment 4197063
> View attachment 4197063
> View attachment 4197064
> View attachment 4197065
> View attachment 4197066
> View attachment 4197067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help in authenticating this bag. Bought it in the Philippines.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BT0779 Sling Bag Nero
> Listing Number: 189791650
> Seller ID: megchrissane
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/189791650
> 
> Uploaded photos just in case you cant access the link.
> 
> Please help! Thank you!!



Pictures are terribly blurry and out-of-focus.


----------



## jeninajenille

Bratty1919 said:


> Pictures are terribly blurry and out-of-focus.



Hi, uploaded clearer pictures of my BT0799. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope you can help me. Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

jeninajenille said:


> Hi, uploaded clearer pictures of my BT0799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197231
> View attachment 4197232
> View attachment 4197233
> View attachment 4197234
> View attachment 4197235
> View attachment 4197236
> View attachment 4197240
> View attachment 4197243
> View attachment 4197244
> View attachment 4197245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can help me. Thank you!!



Currently leaning towards fake.  Please post large clear pictures of both sides of the cards.


----------



## jeninajenille

View attachment 4198032
View attachment 4198031


missfiggy said:


> Currently leaning towards fake.  Please post large clear pictures of both sides of the cards.


Thank you for your reply! Very much appreciated! Please see photos of cards. Hope you can help me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kimiraiseup

Please help me authenticate this: 
Item Name: Prada Studded Strap Textile Black Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 24016239
Seller ID: Emma
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/prada-new-season-studded-strap-textile-black-shoulder-bag/24016239/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Bags - Brand - High Value - FTB&utm_content=prada&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwof3cBRD9ARIsAP8x70OAjyisyhzuBWArPWD87GSX5x9jWNcV1abPwe0wHErXaEhvaam_3JsaAhVqEALw_wcB
Comments: Saw this bag on Tradesy. Thinking about purchasing. No cards.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## SophieP

Bratty1919 said:


> An old fake.


Thanks much Bratty1919 for saving me time and trouble of purchasing a fake again! Too many fakes!!!


----------



## SophieP

Please authenticate this eBay’s item. Thanks much for your expertise and help!

Item Name: Prada Milano Dark Navy Handbag
Listing number: 273469661651
Seller ID: hustledowntheblock
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...661651?hash=item3fac0fe1d3:g:0MEAAOSwimZboeMl


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I've never seen anything like this before so I'm unable to comment, other than to say my gut instinct is that it's fake.



I agree.


----------



## Bratty1919

SophieP said:


> Please authenticate this eBay’s item. Thanks much for your expertise and help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Milano Dark Navy Handbag
> Listing number: 273469661651
> Seller ID: hustledowntheblock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...661651?hash=item3fac0fe1d3:g:0MEAAOSwimZboeMl



Can somebody hold my hair while I puke? Grossly fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

Genalyn said:


> Item Name Prada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link:none
> Comments:
> 
> Good Day to all expert authenticators,
> 
> Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
> please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
> here's some pictures
> View attachment 4195282
> View attachment 4195281
> View attachment 4195280
> View attachment 4195279
> View attachment 4195278
> View attachment 4195277
> View attachment 4195276
> View attachment 4195275
> View attachment 4195274
> View attachment 4195277
> 
> 
> Thank you so much more power to godbless
> 
> 
> Item NamePrada green tote nylon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link:none
> Comments:
> 
> Good Day to all expert authenticators,
> 
> Sorry if i didnt follow the rules i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag
> please authenticate this bags i bought in japan
> here's some pictures
> View attachment 4195294
> View attachment 4195293
> View attachment 4195292
> View attachment 4195291
> View attachment 4195290
> View attachment 4195289
> View attachment 4195288
> View attachment 4195287
> View attachment 4195286
> 
> 
> Thank you so much more power to godbless



Green one is real; about 20 years old. 
The links for the other pictures don’t seem to work.


----------



## missfiggy

SophieP said:


> Please authenticate this eBay’s item. Thanks much for your expertise and help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Milano Dark Navy Handbag
> Listing number: 273469661651
> Seller ID: hustledowntheblock
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...661651?hash=item3fac0fe1d3:g:0MEAAOSwimZboeMl



Truly hideous fake and reported to ebay.


----------



## missfiggy

jeninajenille said:


> View attachment 4198035
> View attachment 4198036
> View attachment 4198032
> View attachment 4198031
> 
> Thank you for your reply! Very much appreciated! Please see photos of cards. Hope you can help me! Thank you so much!!



Yep...DEFINITELY FAKE.


----------



## kattwoman42

Greetings all, could you please help me with this? I am looking for a Prada project bag to restore.

Item Name: 
*Issues PRADA Bone White Extra Large Leather Bag Tote Hobo Gold Tone Hard Wear*
Listing number:        253840554278
Seller ID:  lavenderblueone 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Issues-PRA...m=253840554278&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Comments: Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

kattwoman42 said:


> Greetings all, could you please help me with this? I am looking for a Prada project bag to restore.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Issues PRADA Bone White Extra Large Leather Bag Tote Hobo Gold Tone Hard Wear*
> Listing number:        253840554278
> Seller ID:  lavenderblueone
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Issues-PRADA-Bone-White-Extra-Large-Leather-Bag-Tote-Hobo-Gold-Tone-Hard-Wear/253840554278?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=daa665998cf24bf2a7eb83a8e9c0b6e2&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=362338933675&itm=253840554278&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much for your help.



It's authentic, but trashed to the max.  Maybe the perfect project?


----------



## SophieP

Bratty1919 said:


> Can somebody hold my hair while I puke? Grossly fake.


my apologies for causing this, I’ll gladly volunteer...thanks for the help.



missfiggy said:


> Truly hideous fake and reported to ebay.


Thanks missfiggy for having it removed from eBay so that no other buyers like myself be baited into buying it. Honestly, I can’t tell what’s real and fake and the level of how bad the fakes is.  Thus far, I’ve learned most cheap ones are usually fakes and that’s disheartening!


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

Item name: Prada black leather handbag with shoulder detachable strap
Listing number: 173539084087
Seller ID:  sportjaynee95
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Hi, please could you have a look at this bag.  It's got the leather label that I'm not sure of inside. I'm not sure now if I will bid on it as I've got my eye on a few others but I'm curious to know about this one as the seller has a few Prada's for sale. I asked for a picture of the white label and she claimed at first that there wasn't one and that she was an experienced Prada seller and none of her bags had ever had one!
In the end she found the label, they are hard to notice if you don't know they're there I guess.
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Bratty1919

leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> Item name: Prada black leather handbag with shoulder detachable strap
> Listing number: 173539084087
> Seller ID:  sportjaynee95
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-black-leather-handbag-with-shoulder-detachable-strap/173539084087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, please could you have a look at this bag.  It's got the leather label that I'm not sure of inside. I'm not sure now if I will bid on it as I've got my eye on a few others but I'm curious to know about this one as the seller has a few Prada's for sale. I asked for a picture of the white label and she claimed at first that there wasn't one and that she was an experienced Prada seller and none of her bags had ever had one!
> In the end she found the label, they are hard to notice if you don't know they're there I guess.
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Woefully insufficient pictures.


----------



## missfiggy

leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> Item name: Prada black leather handbag with shoulder detachable strap
> Listing number: 173539084087
> Seller ID:  sportjaynee95
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-black-leather-handbag-with-shoulder-detachable-strap/173539084087?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, please could you have a look at this bag.  It's got the leather label that I'm not sure of inside. I'm not sure now if I will bid on it as I've got my eye on a few others but I'm curious to know about this one as the seller has a few Prada's for sale. I asked for a picture of the white label and she claimed at first that there wasn't one and that she was an experienced Prada seller and none of her bags had ever had one!
> In the end she found the label, they are hard to notice if you don't know they're there I guess.
> Thank you in advance for your help.



Pictures are not clear enough to be sure about it, but it MIGHT be authentic.  Now...PLEASE...get over the white tag.  It has sweet FA to do with authentication.


----------



## Ju88

Hello please help authenticate this bag


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Hi guys, good morning! Can you help me authenticate this Prada bag please?

Item Name: Sacca in tessuto + pelle
Listing number: does not exist because I bought it from Depop
Seller ID: Depop User

I know don't came from Ebay listing but could you help me anyway? Thanks all.


----------



## Genalyn

Bratty1919 said:


> Green one is real; about 20 years old.
> The links for the other pictures don’t seem to work.


Thank you so much


----------



## RosieSunday

Hello,
Please let me know if you think this bag is authentic. I feel like it _should_ be safe to purchase from Yoogi's, but a second look from a trained pair of eyes would put me at ease. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Black Soft Calfskin Leather Tote Bag BR5030
Listing number: 202876
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-soft-calfskin-leather-tote-bag-br5030-98220.html


----------



## lucyajenkins

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag and perhaps let me knpw the name of it...


----------



## ladyzee

Item Name: *Prada Vitello Daino Crossbody Bag*
Listing number: *323457081314*
Seller ID: amyleung
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/323457081314?ul_noapp=true
Comments: I would appreciate if I could get some feedback on this bag. Many thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Ju88 said:


> Hello please help authenticate this bag



Please show me the style I'm authenticating.  Random pics of bits of the bag don't help unless I know what the style is.


----------



## missfiggy

Filippo Amaducci said:


> Hi guys, good morning! Can you help me authenticate this Prada bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Sacca in tessuto + pelle
> Listing number: does not exist because I bought it from Depop
> Seller ID: Depop User
> 
> I know don't came from Ebay listing but could you help me anyway? Thanks all.
> 
> View attachment 4200211
> View attachment 4200209
> View attachment 4200212
> View attachment 4200213
> View attachment 4200215
> View attachment 4200217
> View attachment 4200208
> View attachment 4200210
> View attachment 4200207
> View attachment 4200218




Looks authentic - 20+ years old.


----------



## missfiggy

lucyajenkins said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag and perhaps let me knpw the name of it...
> 
> View attachment 4201217
> View attachment 4201217
> View attachment 4201219
> View attachment 4201221
> View attachment 4201223



Based on the limited photos, perhaps authentic - 20+ years old.  Please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## kimiraiseup

Hello please help me authenticate this bag. It looks alright to me but would like to have it checked to be safe. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Studded Strap Textile Black Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 24016239
Seller ID: Emma
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/prada-new-season-studded-strap-textile-black-shoulder-bag/24016239/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Bags - Brand - High Value - FTB&utm_content=prada&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwof3cBRD9ARIsAP8x70OAjyisyhzuBWArPWD87GSX5x9jWNcV1abPwe0wHErXaEhvaam_3JsaAhVqEALw_wcB
Comments: Saw this bag on Tradesy. Thinking about purchasing. No cards.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ktl

Hello! Looking for help  to authenticate. My husband kindly purchased this Prada bag for me for my 30th bday back in May... unfortunately, it is falling apart and I have other Saffiano Bags that have never had these issues.  Only carried 10-15 times. Thank you in advance for your help!

Item Name: Bluette Saffiano Leather Medium Double Zip Tote Bag BN2274
Listing number: 183128
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-bluette-saffiano-leather-medium-double-zip-tote-bag-bn2274.html
Comments:    Mostly just surprised by how this bag has worn compared to my others.  I have included the original listing as well as pictures of the damage. Key ring has completely fallen apart & zipper is pilling.  None of my other bags have had these issues and it made me concerned the product is fake.  Please see additional photos - pilling is hard too see but severely worse over just a few wears.    The zipper fabric is completely different than my other bags - much softer with more texture which you can tell would be prone to damage


----------



## missfiggy

kimiraiseup said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this bag. It looks alright to me but would like to have it checked to be safe. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Studded Strap Textile Black Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 24016239
> Seller ID: Emma
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/isp/prada-new-season-studded-strap-textile-black-shoulder-bag/24016239/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping - Bags - Brand - High Value - FTB&utm_content=prada&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwof3cBRD9ARIsAP8x70OAjyisyhzuBWArPWD87GSX5x9jWNcV1abPwe0wHErXaEhvaam_3JsaAhVqEALw_wcB
> Comments: Saw this bag on Tradesy. Thinking about purchasing. No cards.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Not familiar with this style, but from the photos there are no red flags.


----------



## missfiggy

ktl said:


> Hello! Looking for help  to authenticate. My husband kindly purchased this Prada bag for me for my 30th bday back in May... unfortunately, it is falling apart and I have other Saffiano Bags that have never had these issues.  Only carried 10-15 times. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Bluette Saffiano Leather Medium Double Zip Tote Bag BN2274
> Listing number: 183128
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-bluette-saffiano-leather-medium-double-zip-tote-bag-bn2274.html
> Comments:    Mostly just surprised by how this bag has worn compared to my others.  I have included the original listing as well as pictures of the damage. Key ring has completely fallen apart & zipper is pilling.  None of my other bags have had these issues and it made me concerned the product is fake.  Please see additional photos - pilling is hard too see but severely worse over just a few wears.    The zipper fabric is completely different than my other bags - much softer with more texture which you can tell would be prone to damage
> 
> View attachment 4202414
> View attachment 4202415
> View attachment 4202416
> View attachment 4202418



I've had a close look at Yoogi's photos and, whilst I can't say for sure, it appears as though they have carefully covered the cloche (key holder) strap in every photo.  Was it a little damaged when you received it?  If you're not happy with the bag, contact Yoogis and see what they can do.  Unfortunately none of the photos really helps with authenticity.  You could try for a professional authentication from an agency whose verdict is accepted by Yoogis, but it may be necessary to send the bag away for a full examination before authenticity can be determined.  We can only do so much with just photos.  Often it is the feel and texture of the materials which is the determining factor.


----------



## bags@holic

Hello Mam, help me please authenticated this bag .....

Item Name : Prada Vitello Daino Nylon
Listing Number : n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a

Uploaded photos below ......

Please help, Thank you ......


----------



## nanads

Hello, can someone authenticate this Prada bucket bag please? 
Thank you so much for the help 
Item Name: Prada bucket bag 
Seller Id: @blossomgiftstore on instagram
Link: https://www.instagram.com/blossomgiftstore/


----------



## kimiraiseup

missfiggy said:


> Not familiar with this style, but from the photos there are no red flags.


Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bags@holic said:


> Hello Mam, help me please authenticated this bag .....
> 
> Item Name : Prada Vitello Daino Nylon
> Listing Number : n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Uploaded photos below ......
> 
> Please help, Thank you ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203043
> View attachment 4203044
> View attachment 4203045
> View attachment 4203046
> View attachment 4203047
> View attachment 4203048
> View attachment 4203049
> View attachment 4203050
> View attachment 4203051
> View attachment 4203053


You left out all the information we require for an authentication request, but I'll save you the time. Total fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nanads said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this Prada bucket bag please?
> Thank you so much for the help
> Item Name: Prada bucket bag
> Seller Id: @blossomgiftstore on instagram
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/blossomgiftstore/
> View attachment 4203100
> View attachment 4203101
> View attachment 4203102
> View attachment 4203103
> View attachment 4203104
> View attachment 4203105
> View attachment 4203107
> View attachment 4203108
> View attachment 4203109
> View attachment 4203112


What's the deal with the fuzzy lining? Did someone use it as a cat carrier?  Never saw that before.


----------



## nanads

Prada Psycho said:


> What's the deal with the fuzzy lining? Did someone use it as a cat carrier?  Never saw that before.


Lol  does it indicate something bad if I may ask?


----------



## bags@holic

Prada Psycho said:


> You left out all the information we require for an authentication request, but I'll save you the time. Total fake.



So sad bad many thanks for your help Mam ......


----------



## lucyajenkins

missfiggy said:


> Based on the limited photos, perhaps authentic - 20+ years old.  Please read post #1 for the photos we need.



*Item Name:*                 ?

*Listing number:*         N/A

*Seller ID:*                     N/A

*Link:*                            N/A

*Comments:*                 I am looking to find out if this bag is authentic and if anyone knows what it’s called.

*01 Front View of Bag*




*02 Zipper and its end*



*03 Hardware*




*04 Base of the handles*
See Hardware.

*05 Both sides of all cards*
I don’t have the card/s.


*06 Large clear interior photos especially of the linings – one with flash and one without*

With Flash



Without Flash


*07 Closeups of any luggage labels – both sides*
N/A


*08 Closeups of main logos*

Outside Logo



Inside Logo



*09 Closeups of interior labels/logos*


See above.


missfiggy said:


> Based on the limited photos, perhaps authentic - 20+ years old.  Please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## Bratty1919

lucyajenkins said:


> *Item Name:*                 ?
> 
> *Listing number:*         N/A
> 
> *Seller ID:*                     N/A
> 
> *Link:*                            N/A
> 
> *Comments:*                 I am looking to find out if this bag is authentic and if anyone knows what it’s called.
> 
> *01 Front View of Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *02 Zipper and its end*
> 
> 
> 
> *03 Hardware*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *04 Base of the handles*
> See Hardware.
> 
> *05 Both sides of all cards*
> I don’t have the card/s.
> 
> 
> *06 Large clear interior photos especially of the linings – one with flash and one without*
> 
> With Flash
> 
> 
> 
> Without Flash
> 
> 
> *07 Closeups of any luggage labels – both sides*
> N/A
> 
> 
> *08 Closeups of main logos*
> 
> Outside Logo
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Logo
> 
> 
> 
> *09 Closeups of interior labels/logos*
> 
> 
> See above.




It's real.


----------



## kattwoman42

Hi Ladies,
 Could you please authenticate this bag for me. I'm looking to do a restore. I really only trust your expertise as I am new to Prada. Thank you so much for any help.

Item name: PRADA Handbag
Item number: 263956632746
SellerID:  innha0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handbag/263956632746


----------



## missfiggy

kattwoman42 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me. I'm looking to do a restore. I really only trust your expertise as I am new to Prada. Thank you so much for any help.
> 
> Item name: PRADA Handbag
> Item number: 263956632746
> SellerID:  innha0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handbag/263956632746
> 
> View attachment 4204717
> View attachment 4204718
> View attachment 4204719
> View attachment 4204720
> View attachment 4204721
> View attachment 4204722



Looks authentic.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> What's the deal with the fuzzy lining? Did someone use it as a cat carrier?  Never saw that before.



Looks like someone used it to house an angry squirrel.


----------



## kattwoman42

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much Missfiggy. This will make a great addition to my rehab collection. I'll be sure to post pictures of the final results when I'm done. I will be using the advice I have learned from reading the forum. Just waiting on the order from Fiebings to get started. I can" wait!


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

Item name:  Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Tote
Item number:
Seller; Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-side-pocket-tote-nero-black-257819

Hi, please could you take a look at this Prada bag currently on the FP website.   Does anyone else have a problem with the way Fashionphile photograph the bags?  I can hardly see the detail, it must be the flash, makes choosing a bag very tricky.  
This one seems very off though, so thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Queenie.W

Hi Authenticators, 
Wld appreciate your help in advise the below prada bag.  Thks inadv

https://sg.carousell.com/p/146189931


----------



## missfiggy

leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> Item name:  Prada Vitello Daino Side Pocket Tote
> Item number:
> Seller; Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-side-pocket-tote-nero-black-257819
> 
> Hi, please could you take a look at this Prada bag currently on the FP website.   Does anyone else have a problem with the way Fashionphile photograph the bags?  I can hardly see the detail, it must be the flash, makes choosing a bag very tricky.
> This one seems very off though, so thank you in advance for your help.



It looks authentic, but perhaps is more a victim of Prada's atrocious quality control.


----------



## missfiggy

Queenie.W said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Wld appreciate your help in advise the below prada bag.  Thks inadv
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/146189931



Looks authentic.


----------



## Queenie.W

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thks missfiggy


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks like someone used it to house an angry squirrel.


----------



## ladyzee

Item Name: PRADA TESSUTO SAFFIAN Bag
Listing number: 132799671349
Seller ID: perlei
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-PRAD...671349?hash=item1eeb7a2c35:g:b-kAAOSwI2xbhXPh
Comments: Would appreciate any feedback on this bag, thank you!


----------



## Kaye Ehm

Hi im a newbie here.. but i need someone who can authenticate this prada thanks!

Love,
Karyl


----------



## Kaye Ehm

Prada Psycho said:


>




Hi can you help me to authenticate this bag?


----------



## CharmyPoo

Thank you in advance for authenticating this item.

Item Name: Prada Tote Vela Sport Granato Camo
Listing number: 283030807529
Seller ID: arabiafos
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Vela-Sport-Granato-Camo-/283030807529
Comments: Photos in link not duplicated.  Additional photos below.  Thanks so much!


----------



## CharmyPoo

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you in advance for authenticating this item.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tote Vela Sport Granato Camo
> Listing number: 283030807529
> Seller ID: arabiafos
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Vela-Sport-Granato-Camo-/283030807529
> Comments: Photos in link not duplicated.  Additional photos below.  Thanks so much!



And a few more photos (more than 10)


----------



## missfiggy

ladyzee said:


> Item Name: PRADA TESSUTO SAFFIAN Bag
> Listing number: 132799671349
> Seller ID: perlei
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-PRAD...671349?hash=item1eeb7a2c35:g:b-kAAOSwI2xbhXPh
> Comments: Would appreciate any feedback on this bag, thank you!



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you in advance for authenticating this item.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tote Vela Sport Granato Camo
> Listing number: 283030807529
> Seller ID: arabiafos
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Vela-Sport-Granato-Camo-/283030807529
> Comments: Photos in link not duplicated.  Additional photos below.  Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4208691
> View attachment 4208692
> View attachment 4208693
> View attachment 4208694
> View attachment 4208695
> View attachment 4208696
> View attachment 4208697
> View attachment 4208698
> View attachment 4208699
> View attachment 4208700




Larger clear closeup of the cards please...both sides.


----------



## CharmyPoo

missfiggy said:


> Larger clear closeup of the cards please...both sides.





CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you in advance for authenticating this item.
> Item Name: Prada Tote Vela Sport Granato Camo
> Listing number: 283030807529
> Seller ID: arabiafos
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Vela-Sport-Granato-Camo-/283030807529
> Comments: Photos in link not duplicated.  Additional photos below.  Thanks so much!



Please see requested photos.  Thanks so much missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

CharmyPoo said:


> Please see requested photos.  Thanks so much missfiggy.
> View attachment 4208925
> View attachment 4208926
> View attachment 4208927
> View attachment 4208928




Did you buy this?? 
The original listing has ended and the pictures have been deleted.  I need photos of the style.  Did the seller mention the age of this item in the original listing??


----------



## CharmyPoo

missfiggy said:


> Did you buy this??
> The original listing has ended and the pictures have been deleted.  I need photos of the style.  Did the seller mention the age of this item in the original listing??



I did buy this and the link still works for me (https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Vela-Sport-Granato-Camo-/283030807529?).  I have attached photos and screenshots from the original ad for your reference.

I took my own photos which I have attached in my previous posts so I am not attaching again.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## CharmyPoo




----------



## rosychks02

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could me authenticate this bag, as i am no expert. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Medium Saffiano Lux Galleria Double Zip
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...iano-lux-galleria-double-zip-tote-OD2Hcx8NXcY
Comments: I just received this bag, and I'm really questioning its authenticity. It was a preowned piece, but it seems to have been loved a lot harder than expected. Hoping it's not a fake, and just really well used. Thanks!


----------



## rosychks02

Here are few more photos. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rosychks02 said:


> Here are few more photos. Thanks!


Need to see more of the lining.


----------



## rosychks02

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining.


Thank you for the quick response! Hope these help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rosychks02 said:


> Thank you for the quick response! Hope these help.


We really need some pictures without flash, using natural light or ambient room lighting.


----------



## missfiggy

CharmyPoo said:


> View attachment 4209855
> View attachment 4209856



Thank you for providing so many clear photos.  I have been consulting with other, much more experienced, Prada authenticators on this one.  And our thoughts are all the same...there is something very strange about this bag, the listing and the cards.  As far as we can recollect, this red camo was only fairly recently released and various hallmarks on the bag confirm our thoughts about this.  However, those cards absolutely DID NOT come with this bag originally, unless it is a fake.  The fakes of all the nylons are extremely good and it is almost impossible to make any assessment just from the photos.  Usually, it's the quality of the fabric which is noticeably different, and of course, that doesn't show in photos.  

My gut feeling is that the bag is a recent, excellent copy.  You may wish to engage another authentication service which, for a fee, will provide you with a letter of authenticity, or non authenticity, which you can then use, if necessary, to pursue a claim through ebay's usual procedures. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful, or bring you better news, on this one.


----------



## CharmyPoo

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for providing so many clear photos.  I have been consulting with other, much more experienced, Prada authenticators on this one.  And our thoughts are all the same...there is something very strange about this bag, the listing and the cards.  As far as we can recollect, this red camo was only fairly recently released and various hallmarks on the bag confirm our thoughts about this.  However, those cards absolutely DID NOT come with this bag originally, unless it is a fake.  The fakes of all the nylons are extremely good and it is almost impossible to make any assessment just from the photos.  Usually, it's the quality of the fabric which is noticeably different, and of course, that doesn't show in photos.
> 
> My gut feeling is that the bag is a recent, excellent copy.  You may wish to engage another authentication service which, for a fee, will provide you with a letter of authenticity, or non authenticity, which you can then use, if necessary, to pursue a claim through ebay's usual procedures.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful, or bring you better news, on this one.



Thank you very much for your detailed response.  I spoke to the seller and she said she bought it from Saks herself.  She claims she may have gotten cards mixed up.  She believes she purchased it in 2016 or 2017.


----------



## rosychks02

Prada Psycho said:


> We really need some pictures without flash, using natural light or ambient room lighting.


Sorry, I'm trying to get you a few clearer images. Hopefully these will work. Again, thank you for taking a look.


----------



## missfiggy

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed response.  I spoke to the seller and she said she bought it from Saks herself.  She claims she may have gotten cards mixed up.  She believes she purchased it in* 2016 or 2017*.


.

That absolutely gels with what we all thought for the date of the bag.  Unfortunately for the seller, as far as I am concerned, she is not to be trusted.  She has fake cards for something, whether she claims she mixed them up or whatever.  Those fake cards tell me that something she owns, and which may resemble the bag she listed, is a fake.  Given that you seem to have already received the bag, and that your detailed pictures do appear to be of an authentic item, I don't think you have been "bait and switched".  Maybe you got lucky this time.  I still have grievous doubts about the honesty of the seller.


----------



## missfiggy

rosychks02 said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get you a few clearer images. Hopefully these will work. Again, thank you for taking a look.



Can you please find the "Made in ..." little grey/black tag and post a photo?  That will also help with authentication.


----------



## rosychks02

missfiggy said:


> Can you please find the "Made in ..." little grey/black tag and post a photo?  That will also help with authentication.


I've looked, but there is no tag. There is however, a hole where the tag would have been.  The hole is located to the left of the inner logo, in the upper back corner.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hello! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate this Prada bag? Thank you in advance!

Item Name:
*Vintage Prada Leather Tote Camel BR3183*
Listing number: *eBay 273151777052*
Seller ID: *josephhydn* 
Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Suzanne B.

Suzanne B. said:


> Hello! Would someone be so kind as to authenticate this Prada bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Vintage Prada Leather Tote Camel BR3183*
> Listing number: *eBay 273151777052*
> Seller ID: *josephhydn*
> Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Vintage-Prada-Leather-Tote-Camel-BR3183-Pristine-Condition-BR3183/273151777052?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


Never mind. Happens every time I ask for authentication, someone goes and buys it.   Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Item Name: Black Pada purse
Comments: Seller says they missed with the collor on her card

Dear,
Would you please take a look at this purse, Thank you so much!!


----------



## graciejane06

Please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano
AUTHENTIC PRADA Saffiano Logo Embossed Leather Hand Bag Tote Bag Gray BL0812
232918679397
*reference-shop*
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...679397?hash=item363b08ff65:g:RCcAAOSwuQxae7rh*


----------



## missfiggy

graciejane06 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Prada Saffiano
> AUTHENTIC PRADA Saffiano Logo Embossed Leather Hand Bag Tote Bag Gray BL0812
> 232918679397
> *reference-shop*
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...679397?hash=item363b08ff65:g:RCcAAOSwuQxae7rh*



Looks authentic.


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me
authenticate this prada two way bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend and she said that its authentic.  I just want to make sure if its real as I don’t know how to check a real one. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: prada two way bag
Seller ID: daniel ragala


----------



## Rachel24

Hi Ladies,

Please could I get your thoughts on this? 

Item name: Prada Cross Body Bag 
Item number: 263936208896
Seller name: 0167**turner
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/263936208896

Extra photos that I took once the bag arrived are attached. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rachel24

more photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me
> authenticate this prada two way bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend and she said that its authentic.  I just want to make sure if its real as I don’t know how to check a real one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: prada two way bag
> Seller ID: daniel ragala


Total fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rachel24 said:


> more photos


Looks authentic.


----------



## Rachel24

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic.


Oh my!! That’s amazing. I got it for such a bargain that I was expecting the opposite! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## Queenie.W

Dear Authenticators,
Appreciate your help in authenticate the below prada backpack. Photos provided by seller.  Hope is clear enough to tell if authentic. Thks a million
Item name: Prada backpack
Item number:
Seller;
https://sg.carousell.com/p/191986460
**No cards


----------



## bagmom30

So I rushed to purchase my first Prada on Ebay... and now I'm afraid that the bag might be fake.

Item Name: 
*PRADA Lux Small Double Zip Tote Bag Saffiano Leather*

Listing number: 
163212458451

Seller ID: https://www.ebay.ca/usr/0632lovemybaby
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/163212458451 

Comments: she hasn't shipped the bag yet. I've asked her not to ship it and just refund my money since she doesn't accept returns and I will for sure be reporting this if it is not authentic.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bratty1919

bagmom30 said:


> So I rushed to purchase my first Prada on Ebay... and now I'm afraid that the bag might be fake.
> 
> Item Name:
> *PRADA Lux Small Double Zip Tote Bag Saffiano Leather*
> 
> Listing number:
> 163212458451
> 
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.ca/usr/0632lovemybaby
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/163212458451
> 
> Comments: she hasn't shipped the bag yet. I've asked her not to ship it and just refund my money since she doesn't accept returns and I will for sure be reporting this if it is not authentic.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4214338
> View attachment 4214339
> View attachment 4214340
> View attachment 4214341
> View attachment 4214342
> View attachment 4214343
> View attachment 4214344
> View attachment 4214345
> View attachment 4214346



You should have had it checked BEFORE buying...that is a very dishonest thing to do unless you have very good reasons for doing so, and even then is against eBay policy!


----------



## Bratty1919

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Item Name: Black Pada purse
> Comments: Seller says they missed with the collor on her card
> 
> Dear,
> Would you please take a look at this purse, Thank you so much!!



This is real


----------



## Bratty1919

Queenie.W said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Appreciate your help in authenticate the below prada backpack. Photos provided by seller.  Hope is clear enough to tell if authentic. Thks a million
> Item name: Prada backpack
> Item number:
> Seller;
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/191986460
> **No cards



Need better lining pictures.


----------



## Karibear

Hi Authenticators, 
I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag I just bought from annsfabulouscloseouts.com on layaway is authentic. Thank you so much!

Item name: Prada Canvas Venice Bag 
Item number: n/a
Seller: annsfabulouscloseouts.com
Link: https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/collections/prada/products/canvas_venice_bag

Pics from website:


----------



## bagmom30

Bratty1919 said:


> You should have had it checked BEFORE buying...that is a very dishonest thing to do unless you have very good reasons for doing so, and even then is against eBay policy!


Oh believe me I’ll do that next time. I’m new to this buying preloved thing. I felt sure it was real before buying and then I was reading with threads and panicked. I didn’t mean to be dishonest.


----------



## Bratty1919

bagmom30 said:


> Oh believe me I’ll do that next time. I’m new to this buying preloved thing. I felt sure it was real before buying and then I was reading with threads and panicked. I didn’t mean to be dishonest.



Feel free to post your own photos after you receive it.


Karibear said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag I just bought from annsfabulouscloseouts.com on layaway is authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Canvas Venice Bag
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: annsfabulouscloseouts.com
> Link: https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/collections/prada/products/canvas_venice_bag
> 
> Pics from website:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215013
> View attachment 4215014
> View attachment 4215015
> View attachment 4215016



Please post your own photos once you receive it


----------



## Bratty1919

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Item Name: Black Pada purse
> Comments: Seller says they missed with the collor on her card
> 
> Dear,
> Would you please take a look at this purse, Thank you so much!!



On second thought, would like to see better lining & interior logo pictures; also zipper details, please.


----------



## Karibear

Bratty1919 said:


> Feel free to post your own photos after you receive it.
> 
> 
> Please post your own photos once you receive it



Will do thanks!


----------



## Queenie.W

Bratty1919 said:


> Need better lining pictures.


Dear Bratty1919
More photos attached.  
Do let me know if more pics is needed. 
Many tks


----------



## pony

Item Name: Prada Fairy Bag
Listing number: 6281589
Seller ID: NANTIA
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...da/bunt-leder-prada-handtaschen-6281589.shtml
Comments: Dear Experts,
Could you help me and Share your thoughts on the following bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bratty1919

Queenie.W said:


> Dear Bratty1919
> More photos attached.
> Do let me know if more pics is needed.
> Many tks



I believe this is real.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Bratty1919 said:


> On second thought, would like to see better lining & interior logo pictures; also zipper details, please.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Wait for _*Bratty1919*_ to respond, but having seen these additional photos pretty much validates my first comment about this item.


----------



## Bratty1919

With these added photos, I am no longer convinced this is real.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Bratty1919 said:


> With these added photos, I am no longer convinced this is real.


Hmm okay, could other pictures help you to get better view?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hmm okay, could other pictures help you to get better view?


Speaking for myself, it won't change my mind at all.  There's no doubt for me that this is a fake.   These "Moon Bags"  were one of the more commonly faked Prada bags when they first came out, easily 15+/- years ago and they're still being faked.  Odds of finding an authentic one, especially in black, are slim to none.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Prada Psycho said:


> Speaking for myself, it won't change my mind at all.  There's no doubt for me that this is a fake.   These "Moon Bags"  were one of the more commonly faked Prada bags when they first came out, easily 15+/- years ago and they're still being faked.  Odds of finding an authentic one, especially in black, are slim to none.


Wauw, thank you do much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Queenie.W

Bratty1919 said:


> I believe this is real.


Thank you Bratty1919
Hv a nice day


----------



## missfiggy

Karibear said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag I just bought from annsfabulouscloseouts.com on layaway is authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Canvas Venice Bag
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: annsfabulouscloseouts.com
> Link: https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/collections/prada/products/canvas_venice_bag
> 
> Pics from website:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215013
> View attachment 4215014
> View attachment 4215015
> View attachment 4215016



Not nearly enough photos for authentication, however, no red flags from photos provided.  Any fakes of this style were usually so rankly amateur, that they stuck out like the proverbial.


----------



## missfiggy

pony said:


> Item Name: Prada Fairy Bag
> Listing number: 6281589
> Seller ID: NANTIA
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...da/bunt-leder-prada-handtaschen-6281589.shtml
> Comments: Dear Experts,
> Could you help me and Share your thoughts on the following bag? Thanks a lot!



Once again, not really enough photos for authentication, however I'm calling authentic on this one.  Also once again, the fakes of these were usually so appallingly bad that they were easily identifiable from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

IMHO this is fake. Ladies...concur???


----------



## liljames326

I do not have any information on this purse as we got this for free in a bulk lot from the lady who was yard selling, I'm sorry. I did some research and it says that a lot of the Prada items now are made in China. Especially with this made-in-china tag. But could it just be the lack of quality that makes this unbranded or is it just fake? There are no interior tags other than the made in China one that is in the main part of the handbag. Feels like real leather being that I am an upholster and I deal with it. But the leather swatch doesnt look right.

If it is fake does that mean its worth absolutely nothing or is there practical value to this?


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> IMHO this is fake. Ladies...concur???


Which one?  Nothing was quoted.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Once again, not really enough photos for authentication, however I'm calling authentic on this one.  Also once again, the fakes of these were usually so appallingly bad that they were easily identifiable from photos.





pony said:


> Item Name: Prada Fairy Bag
> Listing number: 6281589
> Seller ID: NANTIA
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...da/bunt-leder-prada-handtaschen-6281589.shtml
> Comments: Dear Experts,
> Could you help me and Share your thoughts on the following bag? Thanks a lot!



Photos are very inadequate and aren't showing one detail I always want to see in these Fairy Bags.  I can't give a thumbs up or down for that reason.


----------



## Prada Psycho

liljames326 said:


> I do not have any information on this purse as we got this for free in a bulk lot from the lady who was yard selling, I'm sorry. I did some research and it says that a lot of the Prada items now are made in China. Especially with this made-in-china tag. But could it just be the lack of quality that makes this unbranded or is it just fake? There are no interior tags other than the made in China one that is in the main part of the handbag. Feels like real leather being that I am an upholster and I deal with it. But the leather swatch doesnt look right.
> 
> If it is fake does that mean its worth absolutely nothing or is there practical value to this?
> 
> View attachment 4215986
> View attachment 4215987
> View attachment 4215988
> View attachment 4215989
> View attachment 4215990
> View attachment 4215991
> View attachment 4215992
> View attachment 4215993


It's a total fake and for a WHOLE lot of reasons than place of manufacture.


----------



## Bratty1919

liljames326 said:


> I do not have any information on this purse as we got this for free in a bulk lot from the lady who was yard selling, I'm sorry. I did some research and it says that a lot of the Prada items now are made in China. Especially with this made-in-china tag. But could it just be the lack of quality that makes this unbranded or is it just fake? There are no interior tags other than the made in China one that is in the main part of the handbag. Feels like real leather being that I am an upholster and I deal with it. But the leather swatch doesnt look right.
> 
> *If it is fake does that mean its worth absolutely nothing or is there practical value to this?*
> 
> View attachment 4215986
> View attachment 4215987
> View attachment 4215988
> View attachment 4215989
> View attachment 4215990
> View attachment 4215991
> View attachment 4215992
> View attachment 4215993



To answer the bolded -- perhaps as a fire-starter BUT check local regs on toxic waste first!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Speaking for myself, it won't change my mind at all.  There's no doubt for me that this is a fake.   These "Moon Bags"  were one of the more commonly faked Prada bags when they first came out, easily 15+/- years ago and they're still being faked.  Odds of finding an authentic one, especially in black, are slim to none.



I concur.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> To answer the bolded -- perhaps as a fire-starter BUT check local regs on toxic waste first!



Roger that,_* Bratty1919*_.


----------



## pony

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are very inadequate and aren't showing one detail I always want to see in these Fairy Bags.  I can't give a thumbs up or down for that reason.


Thank you for Your answers. I will ask the seller for additional pictures, if you let  me know what you would need.


----------



## liljames326

Prada Psycho said:


> Roger that,_* Bratty1919*_.


Alright, thanks both for your answers. i did figure it was but I always ask before assuming.


----------



## missfiggy

liljames326 said:


> I do not have any information on this purse as we got this for free in a bulk lot from the lady who was yard selling, I'm sorry. I did some research and it says that a lot of the Prada items now are made in China. Especially with this made-in-china tag. But could it just be the lack of quality that makes this unbranded or is it just fake? There are no interior tags other than the made in China one that is in the main part of the handbag. Feels like real leather being that I am an upholster and I deal with it. But the leather swatch doesnt look right.
> 
> If it is fake does that mean its worth absolutely nothing or is there practical value to this?
> 
> View attachment 4215986
> View attachment 4215987
> View attachment 4215988
> View attachment 4215989
> View attachment 4215990
> View attachment 4215991
> View attachment 4215992
> View attachment 4215993



Good Grief!!!!!  What an absolute HORROR.  Practical value????? As an emetic perhaps.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Which one?  Nothing was quoted.



Sorry - post #6925.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - post #6925.


The black Moon Bag, right?  If so, we have a full consensus that it's fakeroo.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> The black Moon Bag, right?  If so, we have a full consensus that it's fakeroo.



Yep, that's the one. Three strikes...it must be out!!!


----------



## RoyallyBlonde

Could someone please provide an expert opinion on this bag of mine? Thank you. I can take more pictures if necessary.


----------



## RoyallyBlonde

RoyallyBlonde said:


> Could someone please provide an expert opinion on this bag of mine? Thank you. I can take more pictures if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218268
> View attachment 4218269
> View attachment 4218270
> View attachment 4218271


----------



## Prada Psycho

RoyallyBlonde said:


> View attachment 4218283


  Authentication request format?  Page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## RoyallyBlonde

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?  Page one, post one of this thread.


I'm sorry. This is my bag. So I didn't think I needed to post the listing and link etc. as it isn't listed for sale. Otherwise, I thought I followed the format. My apologies!


----------



## Prada Psycho

RoyallyBlonde said:


> I'm sorry. This is my bag. So I didn't think I needed to post the listing and link etc. as it isn't listed for sale. Otherwise, I thought I followed the format. My apologies!


Where was it purchased?


----------



## jhl2435

Dear Prada Psycho
Please kindly take a look at the following bag and advise.
Thank you always for your time and help

Item Name : Prada Cahier
Item Number : 323480971344
Seller ID : designerdreams
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Cahie...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## RoyallyBlonde

Prada Psycho said:


> Where was it purchased?


It was a gift from an ex. I was told it was purchased in Italy while he was there on vacation.


----------



## Bratty1919

jhl2435 said:


> Dear Prada Psycho
> Please kindly take a look at the following bag and advise.
> Thank you always for your time and help
> 
> Item Name : Prada Cahier
> Item Number : 323480971344
> Seller ID : designerdreams
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Prada-Cahie...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137



I am not Prada Psycho, but am wondering whether you won this item? The listing has ended.


----------



## jhl2435

Bratty1919 said:


> I am not Prada Psycho, but am wondering whether you won this item? The listing has ended.


Dear Bratty1919
Thank you for your reply! Yes I’m buying this but has not yet paid just in case. Does it look good?
Thanks again


----------



## missfiggy

jhl2435 said:


> Dear Bratty1919
> Thank you for your reply! Yes I’m buying this but has not yet paid just in case. Does it look good?
> Thanks again



You have won the item, now you must pay for it.  The general rule here is AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.  If you would like the item authenticated, please post pictures here when you receive it.


----------



## jhl2435

missfiggy said:


> You have won the item, now you must pay for it.  The general rule here is AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.  If you would like the item authenticated, please post pictures here when you receive it.


Dear missfiggy
Thank you for your reply. I’m not actually the bidding winner but got a chance to buy. I just wanted to make sure its authenticity with authenticators here before I send money to the seller. Yes, I’ll post detailed pictures once I receive the bag then. Thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

jhl2435 said:


> Dear missfiggy
> Thank you for your reply. I’m not actually the bidding winner but got a chance to buy. I just wanted to make sure its authenticity with authenticators here before I send money to the seller. Yes, I’ll post detailed pictures once I receive the bag then. Thanks



Please post your own photos once you are in receipt of this item.


----------



## RoyallyBlonde

Anyone have any opinions on the bag I posted? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

RoyallyBlonde said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the bag I posted? Thank you in advance!



Need to see clearer pictures as per Post #1. Page #1 of this thread, please.


----------



## XCCX

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Prada?

Item Name: PRADA Women Shoulder Bag Tessuto Gaufre Nero Convertible Authentic Nylon/Leather
Seller ID: ms.bubblegum1004
Listing number: 172523365746
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Wome...-Authentic-Nylon-Leather-/172523365746?_ul=SA

Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

XCCX said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Prada?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Women Shoulder Bag Tessuto Gaufre Nero Convertible Authentic Nylon/Leather
> Seller ID: ms.bubblegum1004
> Listing number: 172523365746
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Wome...-Authentic-Nylon-Leather-/172523365746?_ul=SA
> 
> Thank you.


Need to see more of the lining, but looks promising so far.


----------



## XCCX

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining, but looks promising so far.



Thank you for taking the time to look and reply.

Here are more photos just sent by the seller:


----------



## Hayley Miller

Hi,

I bought this Galleria Tote Bag Saffiano Lux 2 Nero from Fashionette, I’ve never heard of them before but they had good reviews but I would like to know from professionals if this bag is authentic.thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

XCCX said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look and reply.
> 
> Here are more photos just sent by the seller:
> 
> View attachment 4224517
> View attachment 4224518
> View attachment 4224519
> View attachment 4224520
> View attachment 4224521


I think this one is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Hayley Miller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this Galleria Tote Bag Saffiano Lux 2 Nero from Fashionette, I’ve never heard of them before but they had good reviews but I would like to know from professionals if this bag is authentic.thank you


Photos completely inadequate to make an assessment.


----------



## Hayley Miller

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos completely inadequate to make an assessment.



I’m sorry if you deem the pictures as inadequate. I hope this helps.
https://www.fashionette.co.uk/prada-galleria-tote-bag-saffiano-lux-2-nero


----------



## XCCX

Prada Psycho said:


> I think this one is authentic.


Do you suggest I still send it to a 3rd party authenticator or are these photos enough?

Thanks again!


----------



## Divido

I recently bought this black Prada nylon cross body bag from Poshmark.

2.
Item Name: Prada Vela Crossbody
Listing number: ?
Seller ID: rileyk_sun
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Crossbody-5a8b58de8df470a630cdd9ae
Comments: The original owner purchased this bag back in 2005 from Neiman Marcus and didn't keep the authenticity cards because she didn't think she would sell this bag. Before I accept my purchase I just wanted to make sure it's authentic. There's no white tag inside the bag. I think it's authentic from the R and Prada engraved hard wear but something feels off? The leather feels upscale. Maybe it's just my paranoia?


----------



## missfiggy

XCCX said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look and reply.
> 
> Here are more photos just sent by the seller:
> 
> View attachment 4224517
> View attachment 4224518
> View attachment 4224519
> View attachment 4224520
> View attachment 4224521



I think this looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Hayley Miller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this Galleria Tote Bag Saffiano Lux 2 Nero from Fashionette, I’ve never heard of them before but they had good reviews but I would like to know from professionals if this bag is authentic.thank you



Please supply a photo of both sides of any cards you received with this bag.  Also a closeup of the dustbag, and if you can find the little "Made in" black tag somewhere inside the bag, then a photo of that would help.  Please make sure your photos are crystal clear - some of your photos are fuzzy and we just can't see the necessary details on these.


----------



## missfiggy

Divido said:


> I recently bought this black Prada nylon cross body bag from Poshmark.
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Prada Vela Crossbody
> Listing number: ?
> Seller ID: rileyk_sun
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Crossbody-5a8b58de8df470a630cdd9ae
> Comments: The original owner purchased this bag back in 2005 from Neiman Marcus and didn't keep the authenticity cards because she didn't think she would sell this bag. Before I accept my purchase I just wanted to make sure it's authentic. There's no white tag inside the bag. I think it's authentic from the R and Prada engraved hard wear but something feels off? The leather feels upscale. Maybe it's just my paranoia?
> 
> View attachment 4225069
> View attachment 4225057
> View attachment 4225061
> View attachment 4225062
> View attachment 4225063
> View attachment 4225064
> View attachment 4225065
> View attachment 4225066
> View attachment 4225067
> View attachment 4225068




AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING is the rule here.  You've made some sort of committment to the seller so now you must honour it.  Feel free to post your own photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## XCCX

missfiggy said:


> I think this looks authentic.



The seller says there’s no made in tag, is this normal?

Thank you.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> The seller says there’s no made in tag, is this normal?
> 
> Thank you.



She just sent me that it’s made in Turkey.


----------



## Prada Psycho

XCCX said:


> Do you suggest I still send it to a 3rd party authenticator or are these photos enough?
> 
> Thanks again!


No.  I'm sure it's fine.  The fact that the "Made in" tag says Turkey pretty much cinched it.


----------



## XCCX

Prada Psycho said:


> No.  I'm sure it's fine.  The fact that the "Made in" tag says Turkey pretty much cinched it.



Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## amoree

Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated.  I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
My observations: stitching on the inside is way off.  There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag.  There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining.  The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## amoree

Sorry the images didn't attach:
Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated. I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
My observations: stitching on the inside is way off. There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag. There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining. The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## missfiggy

amoree said:


> Sorry the images didn't attach:
> Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated. I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
> STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
> COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
> My observations: stitching on the inside is way off. There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag. There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining. The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
> Thanks in advanced.



I think it only looks different and ratty because it is old, very old.  I think it's probably authentic but wait for Bratty - she's our vintage expert.


----------



## Evajefa

Hi not sure if I am doing this correctly- can’t figure where to post (just at the “post reply” at the bottom of the page?). I have purchased thi Prada bag about six months ago and it is my daily bag and I love it, I think it’s authentic but would like it confirmed if possible by the experts! Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Evajefa said:


> View attachment 4226465
> View attachment 4226466
> View attachment 4226470
> View attachment 4226474
> View attachment 4226476
> View attachment 4226477
> View attachment 4226478
> View attachment 4226465
> View attachment 4226466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi not sure if I am doing this correctly- can’t figure where to post (just at the “post reply” at the bottom of the page?). I have purchased thi Prada bag about six months ago and it is my daily bag and I love it, I think it’s authentic but would like it confirmed if possible by the experts! Thank you in advance!



*OOOHHHH MMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*
It's* BEAUTIFUL.*
And a really good example of how good Prada used to be.  This will still be used by your grandchildren.  I totally love love love it.  And yes, looks authentic to me.


----------



## Evajefa

missfiggy said:


> *OOOHHHH MMMMYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*
> It's* BEAUTIFUL.*
> And a really good example of how good Prada used to be.  This will still be used by your grandchildren.  I totally love love love it.  And yes, looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much!  I love that I don’t have to baby this bag as much as my Vitello shine bag and the calf leather smells amazing too!  Appreciate the confirmation!!


----------



## graciejane06

Hello,
Would you please authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux tote.
•Athentic Prada Logos Saffiano Hans Bag. Red leather Key Ring
•312265931803
•Boom2hanten
•https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...931803?hash=item48b47ffc1b:g:X2wAAOSwvO5bw-5O
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Cheezyheart

Hi Authenticators, 
Wld be grateful if could help authenticate this bag I just bought. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Prada vera backpack
Item number: n/a
Seller: cheese245
Link: 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/170382644


----------



## Prada Psycho

amoree said:


> Sorry the images didn't attach:
> Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated. I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
> STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
> COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
> My observations: stitching on the inside is way off. There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag. There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining. The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
> Thanks in advanced.





missfiggy said:


> I think it only looks different and ratty because it is old, very old.  I think it's probably authentic but wait for Bratty - she's our vintage expert.



I'm only bratty when I don't get my way.  

It looks authentic to me.  Nocciola is Italian for "hazelnut" which describes the color of that bag perfectly.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Cheezyheart said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Wld be grateful if could help authenticate this bag I just bought. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Prada vera backpack
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: cheese245
> Link:
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/170382644


This looks authentic (vintage) to my eye. Bratty1919 is our resident vintage Prada expert, so wait for her blessings for a final verdict.


----------



## Prada Psycho

graciejane06 said:


> Hello,
> Would you please authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux tote.
> •Athentic Prada Logos Saffiano Hans Bag. Red leather Key Ring
> •312265931803
> •Boom2hanten
> •https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...931803?hash=item48b47ffc1b:g:X2wAAOSwvO5bw-5O
> Thank you!!!!!


There are a few other details not pictured that I'd like to see to be certain, but I believe this is authentic.


----------



## graciejane06

Prada Psycho said:


> There are a few other details not pictured that I'd like to see to be certain, but I believe this is authentic.


Please let me know what you would like to see and I can ask. 
Thank you so much


----------



## Cheezyheart

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks authentic (vintage) to my eye. Bratty1919 is our resident vintage Prada expert, so wait for her blessings for a final verdict.


Dear Prada Psycho,
Thank you.  I trusted ur profession,  u were right tat its vintage as e authentic card dated year 1998 so It has been 20 yr old  & I'm shocked. Lol
Sure.  Wld love to hear from Bratty1919 to counter cfm its authenticity 



Prada Psycho said:


> This looks authentic (vintage) to my eye. Bratty1919 is our resident vintage Prada expert, so wait for her blessings for a final verdict.


----------



## amoree

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm only bratty when I don't get my way.
> 
> It looks authentic to me.  Nocciola is Italian for "hazelnut" which describes the color of that bag perfectly.



Thanks for your reply! Is it common for prada zips not to be branded? 

Will also wait for Bratty1919 for a final verdict before I decide to email realreal.com

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

amoree said:


> Thanks for your reply!_* Is it common for prada zips not to be branded*_?
> 
> Will also wait for Bratty1919 for a final verdict before I decide to email realreal.com
> 
> Thank you!


 Depends on the item, but it's not unusual.


----------



## Prada Psycho

graciejane06 said:


> Please let me know what you would like to see and I can ask.
> Thank you so much


It's been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## Bratty1919

Cheezyheart said:


> Dear Prada Psycho,
> Thank you.  I trusted ur profession,  u were right tat its vintage as e authentic card dated year 1998 so It has been 20 yr old  & I'm shocked. Lol
> Sure.  Wld love to hear from Bratty1919 to counter cfm its authenticity



Pretty sure it’s kosher


----------



## Cheezyheart

Bratty1919 said:


> Pretty sure it’s kosher


Thank you so much Bratty1919


----------



## amoree

Hi Bratty1919 . Hoping you get the chance to take a quick look and help authenticate for me!  Thanks again!


----------



## Bratty1919

amoree said:


> Hi Bratty1919 . Hoping you get the chance to take a quick look and help authenticate for me!  Thanks again!



Which item is this regarding?


----------



## amoree

Hi Bratty1919
This item below:
Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated. I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
My observations: stitching on the inside is way off. There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag. There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining. The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Need your expertuse on this one, love love loveee the color so hoping for the best
Thank you some much!!
Item name: Prada BR2452 Tessuto Saffian Corniolo
Item number: BR 2452
Seller: Belgian private seller


----------



## missfiggy

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Need your expertuse on this one, love love loveee the color so hoping for the best
> Thank you some much!!
> Item name: Prada BR2452 Tessuto Saffian Corniolo
> Item number: BR 2452
> Seller: Belgian private seller



Larger, clearer photos of the lining please.  At least one with flash and one without flash.  There's something not right about what I'm seeing in these photos.


----------



## Bratty1919

amoree said:


> Hi Bratty1919
> This item below:
> Hi I just purchased a bag from realreal.com and would like it authenticated. I'm leaning towards fake but I would like some verification:
> STYLE: PRADA MV515 "NECESSAIRE IN TESSUTO" (this is the style on the "authenticity card"
> COLOUR: NOCCIOLA
> My observations: stitching on the inside is way off. There is some weird tarnishing on the log on the inside of the bag. There's not white tag that has numbers on the inside lining. The zipper doesn't have the word "lampo"
> Thanks in advanced.



I already responded that I thought it was real....


----------



## AshleyyyJ

Hello! 
I purchased this bag at an estate sale and it did not come with even a dust bag, much less any cards of authenticity. I’m curious to know if it’s real or even what style name it might be. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## AshleyyyJ

More pics


----------



## missfiggy

AshleyyyJ said:


> View attachment 4230224
> View attachment 4230223
> View attachment 4230222
> View attachment 4230221
> View attachment 4230220
> View attachment 4230212
> View attachment 4230215
> View attachment 4230216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I purchased this bag at an estate sale and it did not come with even a dust bag, much less any cards of authenticity. I’m curious to know if it’s real or even what style name it might be. Thanks in advance for the help!



It's authentic and it's a tote style.  Prada doesn't have style names generally, other than tote, crossbody, clutch etc.


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

missfiggy said:


> Larger, clearer photos of the lining please.  At least one with flash and one without flash.  There's something not right about what I'm seeing in these photos.


----------



## Mselegance

Hello. I am new at this, please help me authenticate this Prada. Everything looked good but there is a black thread on one of the straps, bad repair may be? The model is Prada Saffiano Lux Dome in cammeo color.


----------



## AshleyyyJ

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic and it's a tote style.  Prada doesn't have style names generally, other than tote, crossbody, clutch etc.



Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Unfortunately these photos are neither large nor clear.


----------



## missfiggy

Mselegance said:


> Hello. I am new at this, please help me authenticate this Prada. Everything looked good but there is a black thread on one of the straps, bad repair may be? The model is Prada Saffiano Lux Dome in cammeo color.



Looks authentic.  For the life of me I cannot fathom why someone would repair the handle with black thread though.


----------



## Mselegance

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  For the life of me I cannot fathom why someone would repair the handle with black thread though.



 Yes, that is exactly what I was thinking. Why? People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## heffalump221

Hi please could you Authenticate this Prada that I bought recently
Title Prada Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 
202469960801
E bay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ce...VHyi72J66g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Hi please could you Authenticate this Prada that I bought recently
> Title Prada Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:
> 202469960801
> E bay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Cervo-Antik-Shoulder-Bag-Denim-Blue-With-Authenticity-/202469960801?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=cyn3xjI%2FDEFwNzRMzVHyi72J66g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


More photos


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> More photos


R


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> R


Thank you all beryuch for your help


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Thank you all beryuch for your help


----------



## lilikh

Item name:Prada Vernice Red Bag
Listing number: 220333
Seller ID: shop.housingworks.org
Link: https://shop.housingworks.org/product/220333

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.


----------



## eva567

Hi,
I was wondering if this wallet was authentic. seller doesnt have receipt just wallet and auth card

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet
Listing number:/
Seller ID: /
Link: http://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/pochettes/111704896-prada-saffiano-portefeuille
Comments:


thanks so much!


----------



## arrietty

Item Name: Not sure.. 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: It is my bag, bought at a estate sale a long time ago. Looks fake to me?


----------



## Maizy Daizy

hello!
i work at a thrift shop and this bag was donated! don’t have any information. would like to know if it’s a fake or not!


----------



## Esthernes

Item Name: Not sure.. 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: it's preloved and it's vintage that i want to buy it then go to the spa, but is it authentic one? Pleasee heeeelllpp..


----------



## missfiggy

heffalump221 said:


> Hi please could you Authenticate this Prada that I bought recently
> Title Prada Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:
> 202469960801
> E bay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Cervo-Antik-Shoulder-Bag-Denim-Blue-With-Authenticity-/202469960801?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=cyn3xjI%2FDEFwNzRMzVHyi72J66g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

lilikh said:


> Item name:Prada Vernice Red Bag
> Listing number: 220333
> Seller ID: shop.housingworks.org
> Link: https://shop.housingworks.org/product/220333
> 
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.



The photos are pretty bad but it might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

eva567 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if this wallet was authentic. seller doesnt have receipt just wallet and auth card
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet
> Listing number:/
> Seller ID: /
> Link: http://www.vinted.fr/sacs-femmes/pochettes/111704896-prada-saffiano-portefeuille
> Comments:
> 
> 
> thanks so much!



Impossible to say for sure with all these small items.


----------



## missfiggy

arrietty said:


> Item Name: Not sure..
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: It is my bag, bought at a estate sale a long time ago. Looks fake to me?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233082
> View attachment 4233083
> View attachment 4233084
> View attachment 4233085
> View attachment 4233086
> View attachment 4233087
> View attachment 4233088
> View attachment 4233090
> View attachment 4233091
> View attachment 4233092



Sorry, it's a very old fake.


----------



## Esthernes

Missfiggy please check out my post before this about the pink one..really reeeaalllyyy needddd your help..
Thankyou so much


----------



## heffalump221

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Desi Novitasari

Hi, would you please authenticated this bag.

Seller : atoemosadeg-0
Item : women handabg used
Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/womens-b...fDPYVAi56w%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

There is no authenticated card or dustbag. I am sorry this is my first Prada, i am afraid it is fake. It has NOT the curve R on Prada triangle  Logo in the upfront of the bag., but it has the curve R in Prada logo in zip, and inside the bag. It has LAMPO zip. I think i need assurance that this is fake before i return it to the seller. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bratty1919

Maizy Daizy said:


> hello!
> i work at a thrift shop and this bag was donated! don’t have any information. would like to know if it’s a fake or not!



Not enough pictures. Please post more as per Post #1, Page #1.


----------



## missfiggy

Esthernes said:


> Missfiggy please check out my post before this about the pink one..really reeeaalllyyy needddd your help..
> Thankyou so much



I don't reply when I don't know the answer. Wait and see if anyone else knows.


----------



## missfiggy

Desi Novitasari said:


> Hi, would you please authenticated this bag.
> 
> Seller : atoemosadeg-0
> Item : women handabg used
> Link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/womens-bags-used-/173592162206?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ZWzexBS1vPYgNEPWrfDPYVAi56w%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> There is no authenticated card or dustbag. I am sorry this is my first Prada, i am afraid it is fake. It has NOT the curve R on Prada triangle  Logo in the upfront of the bag., but it has the curve R in Prada logo in zip, and inside the bag. It has LAMPO zip. I think i need assurance that this is fake before i return it to the seller. Thank you very much.



Please have a look at the pictures you provided.  Can you see minute details???  Unfortunately, neither can I.  If you want help, you need to provide pictures which are helpful.  Also, please never mention specific details in your posts.  We know that counterfeiters use the information on this site to "improve" their trash.


----------



## Maizy Daizy

Bratty1919 said:


> Not enough pictures. Please post more as per Post #1, Page #1.


----------



## Desi Novitasari

missfiggy said:


> Please have a look at the pictures you provided.  Can you see minute details???  Unfortunately, neither can I.  If you want help, you need to provide pictures which are helpful.  Also, please never mention specific details in your posts.  We know that counterfeiters use the information on this site to "improve" their trash.



Below pics as requested.


----------



## Desi Novitasari

Desi Novitasari said:


> Below pics as requested.



I am sorry, firgot to attach close up pics.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi, help authenticate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LoveJoos said:


> Hi, help authenticate.
> View attachment 4235584
> View attachment 4235585
> View attachment 4235586
> View attachment 4235587
> View attachment 4235588
> View attachment 4235589
> View attachment 4235590
> View attachment 4235591
> View attachment 4235592
> View attachment 4235593


Total fake. Next time, use the proper authentication request format.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Desi Novitasari said:


> Below pics as requested.


Looks authentic, but need to see decent lining photos to be 100% sure.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi you mean my red prada bag is fake?


----------



## LoveJoos

LoveJoos said:


> Hi you mean my red prada bag is fake?


Oh OK you need more photo on lining


----------



## Desi Novitasari

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but need to see decent lining photos to be 100% sure.



Below the lining pics. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoveJoos

Tis photo not enough right ?


----------



## LoveJoos

The zip is OK? Need more pic?


----------



## missfiggy

LoveJoos said:


> Hi, help authenticate.
> View attachment 4235584
> View attachment 4235585
> View attachment 4235586
> View attachment 4235587
> View attachment 4235588
> View attachment 4235589
> View attachment 4235590
> View attachment 4235591
> View attachment 4235592
> View attachment 4235593



This bag is fake and it is polite to say PLEASE and/or  THANK YOU when you make a request.


----------



## missfiggy

LoveJoos said:


> Tis photo not enough right ?



FAKE. Total FAKE - how many times do you need to be told?????


----------



## missfiggy

LoveJoos said:


> Hi you mean my red prada bag is fake?



YES - it's FAKE.


----------



## missfiggy

LoveJoos said:


> The zip is OK? Need more pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236194



PLEASE STOP REPOSTING YOUR PHOTOS.  The bag is FAKE and no amount of reposting the photos will change that.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LoveJoos said:


> Hi you mean my red prada bag is fake?


YES!!! It's fake, fake and fake some more.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Desi Novitasari said:


> Below the lining pics. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you in advance.


Not great quality photos, but I think your bag is authentic.


----------



## LoveJoos

Thank you very much 
Noted about my manners to say please n thank you


----------



## LoveJoos

Hi please help to authentic my bag 
Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

LoveJoos said:


> Hi please help to authentic my bag
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236841
> View attachment 4236842
> View attachment 4236843
> View attachment 4236844
> View attachment 4236845
> View attachment 4236846
> View attachment 4236847
> View attachment 4236848



This one looks like it is probably authentic.


----------



## LoveJoos

Noted your comments thank you


----------



## sshen16

Could someone please help me to authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Bag (28cm)? 
Thanks very much in advance!
https://www.icloud.com/attachment/?...v11V5J7xZmKAgC95XSZA&f=Images.zip&sz=30124229


----------



## missfiggy

sshen16 said:


> Could someone please help me to authenticate this Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria Shopping Bag (28cm)?
> Thanks very much in advance!
> https://www.icloud.com/attachment/?u=https://cvws.icloud-content.com/B/AVXK6zcLnmhdiNWeqQvKrvuf1GnAAQVSTKNT-Os4FD2OqNmORlHmURPC/${f}?o=Apx7kW1UxDq6nI5ROi4Ul6-BG5JFUjz67qEt_gaU05l_&v=1&x=3&a=BxmpEEImfKF_7VYP_jNq5fpLun1hA3qARwEACAHIAP87wEi3A7rXRg&e=1543460715&k=${uk}&fl=&r=0B2EADF6-1158-47F8-8845-BE05E3B80AC6-1&ckc=com.apple.largeattachment&ckz=A345A823-31FB-4FE5-9C91-4CAFEF2F67C4&p=33&s=ZY4dKbmP68rGnfCVlljkz-58vvY&uk=69v11V5J7xZmKAgC95XSZA&f=Images.zip&sz=30124229



Please read post #1 for the photos we need, then attach them to your request.  I don't have the time to wait for 30MB to load up then find the photos aren't any good for authentication.


----------



## Esthernes

Hi..hello again..
Would you please to help me authenticate this bag? Yes..another bag i wanted to buy..it's vintage again, tho..
Item Name: Not sure..
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: this photos taken by the seller..i'm so sorry if these photos not good or clear enough..


----------



## bellarusa

I have this bag coming from Fashionphile and just want to confirm the authenticity. Thank you very much for your help!

Item Name: Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Astrale
Listing number: 294929
Seller ID: Fashionphile


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellarusa said:


> I have this bag coming from Fashionphile and just want to confirm the authenticity. Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Astrale
> Listing number: 294929
> Seller ID: Fashionphile


Post your own photos when it arrives.


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me. seller is from Depop, I don’t know if these photos are enough it’s the only ones I have at the moment if someone at least can give me a roughly idea I would really appreciate it.thank you


----------



## bellarusa

Just in time - I just came home with it.  I'd be very disappointed if it is a fake because the color is gorgeous.
Item Name: Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Astrale
Listing number: 294929
Seller ID: Fashionphile


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellarusa said:


> Just in time - I just came home with it.  I'd be very disappointed if it is a fake because the color is gorgeous.
> Item Name: Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Astrale
> Listing number: 294929
> Seller ID: Fashionphile


Need to see a good, clear photo of the lining both with and without flash.  So far it looks fine.


----------



## bellarusa

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see a good, clear photo of the lining both with and without flash.  So far it looks fine.



Pretty hard to get the lighting just right but here is my attempts.  Let me know if you need more pictures.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

Esthernes said:


> Hi..hello again..
> Would you please to help me authenticate this bag? Yes..another bag i wanted to buy..it's vintage again, tho..
> Item Name: Not sure..
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: this photos taken by the seller..i'm so sorry if these photos not good or clear enough..



Need to see more photos please.


----------



## Esthernes

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see more photos please.



I'll try to ask the seller, may i know what part should i ask more? Thankyouu~


----------



## Esthernes

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see more photos please.



So sorry i only got this very poor photo because of her maid take it..
Hopefully can satisfy you..


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellarusa said:


> Pretty hard to get the lighting just right but here is my attempts.  Let me know if you need more pictures.  Thank you so much!


I believe this is authentic.  Don't see anything concerning.  I do have a question though.  Did your bag arrive with any sort of perfume or maybe a fabric freshener scent?  Asking for myself.


----------



## bellarusa

Prada Psycho said:


> I believe this is authentic.  Don't see anything concerning.  I do have a question though.  Did your bag arrive with any sort of perfume or maybe a fabric freshener scent?  Asking for myself.



There is a very mild scent, almost undetectable.  It was not enough to trigger any allergic reactions (as some artificial scents/perfume would do to me) though.  Do you think the lining is cleaned with something?


----------



## Prada Psycho

bellarusa said:


> There is a very mild scent, almost undetectable.  It was not enough to trigger any allergic reactions (as some artificial scents/perfume would do to me) though.  Do you think the lining is cleaned with something?



:YES, I KNOW THIS IS OFF TOPIC:

I'm not sure. I ordered a bag from them that's new with tags.  It arrived yesterday in pristine condition (with tags), but has a strong perfume like smell.   Being as it's new with tags, so in theory has had no prior owners, and there was no mention of perfume smells in the description, I don't know how the smell got into the bag unless it was sprayed to "freshen" up the bag.  It's pretty vile at this point and may be making a return visit.  

:BACK ON TOPIC:


----------



## Rachel24

Hi ladies,

Please could you help me out with this eBay find? It arrived today. The interior feels like plastic, the dustbag is almost see through, not like my other pure cotton ones and it just feels off, the seller said that she bought it from a Prada outlet, no receipt was provided. Thanks so much  

Item name: Genuine Prada Tote Bag
Item no: 173604267710
Seller id: ladyflumpington
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173604267710


----------



## Rachel24

More photos


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me. seller is from Depop, I don’t know if these photos are enough it’s the only ones I have at the moment do you need more photos?  if someone at least can give me a roughly idea I would really appreciate it.thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rachel24 said:


> More photos


It's authentic, but it's also a perfect example of the hideous quality of new Prada bags.


----------



## Rachel24

Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic, but it's also a perfect example of the hideous quality of new Prada bags.



Thanks so much Prada Psycho! This is the second newer style that I’ve bought and questioned as I find that they feel so plasticky! I think I’ll stick to the older styles from now on!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rachel24 said:


> Thanks so much Prada Psycho! This is the second newer style that I’ve bought and questioned as I find that they feel so plasticky! I think I’ll stick to the older styles from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239679



Good idea. Pretty much anything after 2009-2010 isn't worth wasting your money on.


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello I have asked the seller for more pictures if this does help,and I can ask for pictures in the handbag if it’s needed sorry if I am being annoying.let me know if you need more pictures 
Seller:is from Depop
Item name: Prada Plex Ribbon


----------



## Bethany Watkins

Please help me authenticate

Item Name: Prada Wallet on Chain
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/NiZUqi76uR
Comments: not sure. If it is fake it’s very high quality. The receipt is the sketchiest part for me. It feels like printer paper is and so completely faded. I was not given an authenticity card. There also appears to be some double stitching on the back bottom corners. No tags on the interior besides the Prada logo


----------



## Bethany Watkins

Please help me authenticate

Item Name: Prada Wallet on Chain
Listing number: 
Seller ID:
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/NiZUqi76uR
Comments: not sure. If it is fake it’s very high quality. The receipt is the sketchiest part for me. It feels like printer paper is and so completely faded. I was not given an authenticity card. There also seems to be some double stitching on the back.


----------



## Bethany Watkins

More photos


----------



## Bethany Watkins

Can someone please authenticate my new Prada Poshmark find?

Item Name: Prada Wallet on a chain
*Link: *https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-clutchwallet-5bc38bb0de6f629e823cba50
*Comments:* One thing that sketched me out was the paper "Credit card" inside the bag. Thats the one thing where the Prada logo doesn't have the signature curved "R". 
-She provided a Neiman Marcus receipt however it is so faded you can barely read it. I have perfect vision and I had to squint to see it says Neiman's Orlando purchased in 2016. 
-There is one Prada logo on the inside of the purse that is on the center zipper console. 
-It appears there could be some double stitching on the back, bottom corners of the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

Valentinoz said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me. seller is from Depop, I don’t know if these photos are enough it’s the only ones I have at the moment if someone at least can give me a roughly idea I would really appreciate it.thank you



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  They must be large and clear - your photos are a little fuzzy.


----------



## missfiggy

Esthernes said:


> So sorry i only got this very poor photo because of her maid take it..
> Hopefully can satisfy you..



 No, that photo is of no use at all.   If you want us to help you, you must provide us with the photos we need as per post #1 of this thread


----------



## missfiggy

Valentinoz said:


> Hello I have asked the seller for more pictures if this does help,and I can ask for pictures in the handbag if it’s needed sorry if I am being annoying.let me know if you need more pictures
> Seller:is from Depop
> Item name: Prada Plex Ribbon



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  None of these photos is large enough or clear enough and where are the photos of the interior???


----------



## missfiggy

Bethany Watkins said:


> Can someone please authenticate my new Prada Poshmark find?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Wallet on a chain
> *Link: *https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-clutchwallet-5bc38bb0de6f629e823cba50
> *Comments:* One thing that sketched me out was the paper "Credit card" inside the bag. Thats the one thing where the Prada logo doesn't have the signature curved "R".
> -She provided a Neiman Marcus receipt however it is so faded you can barely read it. I have perfect vision and I had to squint to see it says Neiman's Orlando purchased in 2016.
> -There is one Prada logo on the inside of the purse that is on the center zipper console.
> -It appears there could be some double stitching on the back, bottom corners of the bag.



Your photos are not large enough or clear enough, and where are the photos of the interior???  Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  And after having said all that, it is almost impossible to be sure about authenticity of these small items, just from photos.

We politely request that posters DO NOT mention specifics.  We know that counterfeiters read this site hoping to improve their illegal products.


----------



## heffalump221

Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic, but it's also a perfect example of the hideous quality of new Prada bags.


I have noticed this across the high end designer bags, since they started outsourcing to save costs. I have an Authentic Christian Dior Granville bag, and the long shoulder strap just snapped after a few uses. The edging around my Miu Miu bag is coming off gradually. The stitching on my Prada bag shoulder strap came loose, and I had to go to the shoe menders to have it fixed. Dreadful, that they can charge the earth, for shoddy quality handbags. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## mavericks*uta

Please help me authenticate this bag I am looking to buy from a friend
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA836 Argilla


----------



## itsmeP

Prada Psycho said:


> More inadequate photos.



Sorry I don't know how to start a post, I am just new here, I am from philippines. May I please ask if this is Authentic. A friend of mine is selling it to me, it's already used and with some flaws for repairs. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## itsmeP

Hi what do you think about the bag?


----------



## Esthernes

missfiggy said:


> No, that photo is of no use at all.   If you want us to help you, you must provide us with the photos we need as per post #1 of this thread



Yes, i'm so sorry, but this the photos that finally i can get for you..hopefully can be authenticated, thankyou for your help..


----------



## Prada Psycho

itsmeP said:


> Hi what do you think about the bag?


Not much of a friend. That is a raging fake!


----------



## PLP2017

Hi, please could you Authenticate this Prada purse for me:

Name: 100% Authentic Prada Nappa Gaufre Leather Continental Wallet Purse 1M1132 Red
Number: 253960128587
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/d4d2018?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...128587?hash=item3b2134084b:g:u4oAAOSwE~1b2vtK

Thank you! X


----------



## itsmeP

Prada Psycho said:


> Not much of a friend. That is a raging fake!


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bratty1919

itsmeP said:


> Hi what do you think about the bag?



*barf*


----------



## Bratty1919

Esthernes said:


> Yes, i'm so sorry, but this the photos that finally i can get for you..hopefully can be authenticated, thankyou for your help..



A granny, but 100% real!


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello I have attached more pictures that I asked the seller to send me maybe this will help more? Let me know?  Thank you for  your help..


----------



## Prada Psycho

PLP2017 said:


> Hi, please could you Authenticate this Prada purse for me:
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic Prada Nappa Gaufre Leather Continental Wallet Purse 1M1132 Red
> Number: 253960128587
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/d4d2018?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...128587?hash=item3b2134084b:g:u4oAAOSwE~1b2vtK
> 
> Thank you! X


I don't normally like to authenticate small Prada leather goods because the fakes are so well done, but I _think_ this one might be authentic.  Bit on the shaggy side though.


----------



## cinderella0087

Can someone assist with authenticating this crossbody? Just arrived from Fashionphile. Thank you!! 

Seller: Fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-crossbody-bag-black-295760

Additional photos:









I wish I could get better ones but the lighting in our house is terrible and with daylight savings it’s already dark out! I’m so sorry. If these don’t work I will try in the AM before work. Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Esthernes

Bratty1919 said:


> A granny, but 100% real!



Yeeesss!!! Thankyou thankyou so much for your help, so glad to hear it is 100% real..
But still i think its need recoloring..don't you think?


----------



## Bratty1919

Esthernes said:


> Yeeesss!!! Thankyou thankyou so much for your help, so glad to hear it is 100% real..
> But still i think its need recoloring..don't you think?



That’s completely up to you.


----------



## guccilover21

Name: prada key ring holder
Number: not written
Seller ID: emma Segal
Link: https://www.depop.com/emmalsegal/emmalsegal-prada-key-ring-holder-bought

Please can you help with this one. I have the item already. Please let me know if more pictures are needed.


----------



## missfiggy

Valentinoz said:


> Hello I have attached more pictures that I asked the seller to send me maybe this will help more? Let me know?  Thank you for  your help..



I have SERIOUS DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one - sorry.  Personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.

Edit - now I've had a second and third look at it I'm 100% sure it's completely fake.


----------



## missfiggy

cinderella0087 said:


> Can someone assist with authenticating this crossbody? Just arrived from Fashionphile. Thank you!!
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-vitello-daino-crossbody-bag-black-295760
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 4244275
> View attachment 4244282
> View attachment 4244292
> 
> View attachment 4244295
> View attachment 4244296
> 
> 
> I wish I could get better ones but the lighting in our house is terrible and with daylight savings it’s already dark out! I’m so sorry. If these don’t work I will try in the AM before work. Thank you [emoji173]️



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  So far though, no alarm bells.


----------



## missfiggy

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 4244946
> View attachment 4244947
> View attachment 4244948
> View attachment 4244949
> View attachment 4244950
> View attachment 4244951
> View attachment 4244953
> View attachment 4244954
> View attachment 4244955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: prada key ring holder
> Number: not written
> Seller ID: emma Segal
> Link: https://www.depop.com/emmalsegal/emmalsegal-prada-key-ring-holder-bought
> 
> Please can you help with this one. I have the item already. Please let me know if more pictures are needed.



With the usual disclaimer that it is almost impossible to authenticate these smaller items just from photos, this one just might be authentic.


----------



## guccilover21

missfiggy said:


> With the usual disclaimer that it is almost impossible to authenticate these smaller items just from photos, this one just might be authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Yuri12345

Hi, please authenticate this Prada bag for me thanks

Item Namerada Milano Galleria Saffiano Leather Double-Zip Tote - Lacca
Item Number:202487239583 on ebay
Seller ID:odysseyx3x
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...AOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000

https://www.eBay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Galleria-Saffiano-Leather-Double-Zip-Tote-Lacca/202487239583?hash=item2f252e139f:g:STQAAOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000


Thank you very much!!


----------



## lily95

Hey! I bought this vintage nylon tote bag and would like to ask you if it is authentic?! 
I am not sure about this one, because of the different appearance of the older bags.. 

Thank you in advance, I would be so happy about a reply!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yuri12345 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Prada bag for me thanks
> 
> Item Namerada Milano Galleria Saffiano Leather Double-Zip Tote - Lacca
> Item Number:202487239583 on ebay
> Seller ID:odysseyx3x
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...AOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> https://www.eBay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Galleria-Saffiano-Leather-Double-Zip-Tote-Lacca/202487239583?hash=item2f252e139f:g:STQAAOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!


It's been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## Yuri12345

Prada Psycho said:


> It's been sold. Did you buy it?



The seller will relist.   Is it real or fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yuri12345 said:


> The seller will relist.   Is it real or fake?


I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Yuri12345

Prada Psycho said:


> I wouldn't touch it.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Yuri12345 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Prada bag for me thanks
> 
> Item Namerada Milano Galleria Saffiano Leather Double-Zip Tote - Lacca
> Item Number:202487239583 on ebay
> Seller ID:odysseyx3x
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Mila...AOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> https://www.eBay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Galleria-Saffiano-Leather-Double-Zip-Tote-Lacca/202487239583?hash=item2f252e139f:g:STQAAOSw9N5bEvYj:rk:20f:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!



I can smell the plastic from here - fake all over.


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello I bought it and I hav pictures shall please please please have a look again because I spend a lot of money...


----------



## Valentinoz

Valentinoz said:


> Hello I bought it and I hav pictures shall please please please have a look again because I spend a lot of money...


----------



## missfiggy

OK ...SO *NOW *you provide the necessary photos.  Perhaps if you'd provided these photos in the first instance we could have helped.  I'm seriously so over trying to help people who seem unable to follow simple instructions and provide the necessary information.  Not prepared to comment any further on this one. Not one bit happy about having my time wasted looking at bad photos also.  Makes me wonder if they were deliberately ambiguous.


----------



## Valentinoz

missfiggy said:


> OK ...SO *NOW *you provide the necessary photos.  Perhaps if you'd provided these photos in the first instance we could have helped.  I'm seriously so over trying to help people who seem unable to follow simple instructions and provide the necessary information.  Not prepared to comment any further on this one. Not one bit happy about having my time wasted looking at bad photos also.  Makes me wonder if they were deliberately ambiguo
> 
> 
> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK ...SO *NOW *you provide the necessary photos.  Perhaps if you'd provided these photos in the first instance we could have helped.  I'm seriously so over trying to help people who seem unable to follow simple instructions and provide the necessary information.  Not prepared to comment any further on this one. Not one bit happy about having my time wasted looking at bad photos also.  Makes me wonder if they were deliberately ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that the bag just came at the mail I promise to my soul I bought the bag and I just unboxed it I am not lying and just wanted someone’s help..
Click to expand...


----------



## Valentinoz

Before it was the sellers pictures now they are my pictures


----------



## Prada Psycho

I'm unfamiliar with these new bags, so I'll keep my thoughts to myself.  I do agree with @missfiggy  that it would have saved us a lot of aggravation by following the instructions for authentication requests and provided your own photos to begin with. 

The rules for authentication requests have a specific purpose.  We canNOT provide good opinions when people don't follow posting instructions.   In closing, we are volunteers on this board. No one pays us, so we're taking our own time and trouble to provide this service.


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Hi there!  I found what seems to be a vintage Prada bag at my local thrift store for only two dollars and would like to know if it’s authentic!  It feels very substantial, the exterior print looks like the interior of newer Prada bags, It has leather handles and the bottom of the bag is leather as well, Underneath the zipper it says “Lampo”,  it has a little number tag on the interior of the pocket, And it has a very sturdy metal Prada made in Italy plaque.  The stitching is nice and straigh, it is at a slanted angle like most high quality bags do. I’m pretty stumped and I can’t tell  whether it is authentic or not, it’s very high quality. but then again I don’t really have a lot of experience with Prada


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Hi! 
Could you take a look at this one? 
Thank you so much!
Item Name: Prada canvas bag
Listing number: /
Seller ID: / 
Link: /
Comments: Bought this from a belgian website


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Hi!
> Could you take a look at this one?
> Thank you so much!
> Item Name: Prada canvas bag
> Listing number: /
> Seller ID: /
> Link: /
> Comments: Bought this from a belgian website


From what I can see, it appears to be authentic.


----------



## Andrea Michelle

hi There, what’s your opinion on this vintage bag? Thanks!
Listing number: /
Seller ID: /
Link: /
Comments: found it at a thrift store for $2. After spending a couple hours researching I feel like this is an authentic piece but I still want a professionals opinion. (Incase you cant tell, the exterior fabric has the same print of the interior of a more modern-ish bag)


----------



## lindagofnyc

Can I get some feedback on this vintage Prada’s authenticity? 
Ebay item 122643808106
Daino Bar Bag


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy is travelling...again...for about a month.  Posts will be as signal allows.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> missfiggy is travelling...again...for about a month.  Posts will be as signal allows.


Must be nice!! 

Have fun.


----------



## lindagofnyc

lindagofnyc said:


> Can I get some feedback on this vintage Prada’s authenticity?
> Ebay item 122643808106
> Daino Bar Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247116
> View attachment 4247117
> View attachment 4247118



Here is the Ebay link. I made an offer, but should have checked with you guys for authenticity consensus

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Pr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649


----------



## Bratty1919

lindagofnyc said:


> Here is the Ebay link. I made an offer, but should have checked with you guys for authenticity consensus
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Prada-Vitello-Daino-Metal-Bar-Clutch-w-Shoulder-Strap-READ-DESCRIPTION/122643808106?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649



Looks as though they accepted the offer. Post your own photos once you’ve received it.


----------



## Bratty1919

Andrea Michelle said:


> hi There, what’s your opinion on this vintage bag? Thanks!
> Listing number: /
> Seller ID: /
> Link: /
> Comments: found it at a thrift store for $2. After spending a couple hours researching I feel like this is an authentic piece but I still want a professionals opinion. (Incase you cant tell, the exterior fabric has the same print of the interior of a more modern-ish bag)



I’m not familiar with this model.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks as though they accepted the offer. Post your own photos once you’ve received it.



Thanks. Will do


----------



## cinderella0087

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.  So far though, no alarm bells.



Thank you! Sorry for the delayed reply - Tpf doesn’t send me notifications anymore even though they’re turned on...


----------



## gjee

Item Name: Prada Key Holder
Listing number: m29166505030
Seller ID: dada84
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29166505030/
Comments: The part that has me concerned is the imprinted, "Prada MILANO" part on the inside. The font looks very different compared to all of my other Prada items. For example, the 'O' in Milano should be perfectly round.

Thank you for your help! Really appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

gjee said:


> Item Name: Prada Key Holder
> Listing number: m29166505030
> Seller ID: dada84
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29166505030/
> Comments: The part that has me concerned is the imprinted, "Prada MILANO" part on the inside. The font looks very different compared to all of my other Prada items. For example, the 'O' in Milano should be perfectly round.
> 
> Thank you for your help! Really appreciated.


We generally avoid authenticating small leather goods because they're difficult to authenticate by photos.  That said, I _think_ this one may be authentic. There's nothing that screams out at me.


----------



## andreasoto

Good Morning could yoou help me to Authenticate my prada bag? I bought this 2nd hand. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## gjee

Prada Psycho said:


> We generally avoid authenticating small leather goods because they're difficult to authenticate by photos.  That said, I _think_ this one may be authentic. There's nothing that screams out at me.



Thank you Prada Psycho! I remember you from back in the day when everyone got scared you left the forum but you were just taking a break from your carpel tunnel surgery! And in case people were confused in the future about my "Milano" comment about the fonts being weird, I uploaded an example in case someone else needed help too. It says mine was made in India so maybe thats why its slightly different. Oh well, it was a good deal!

I trust your opinion above all else Prada Psycho, thank you again!


----------



## andreasoto

Good Day! Can somebody help me to find if this prada bag authentic or not?? i bought this second hand. please do help  thanks


----------



## Genalyn

Good day 
I bougth this in japan 
Please help me to authebticate this prada wallet
Items name Prada saffiano metal












Thank you in advance


----------



## andreasoto

hello here! can someone help me to authenticate this bag pls cause i bought this 2nd hand i paid already and she gave me 3 days to authenticate the bag. pls do help me


----------



## Prada Psycho

gjee said:


> Thank you Prada Psycho! I remember you from back in the day when everyone got scared you left the forum but you were just taking a break from your carpel tunnel surgery! And in case people were confused in the future about my "Milano" comment about the fonts being weird, I uploaded an example in case someone else needed help too. It says mine was made in India so maybe thats why its slightly different. Oh well, it was a good deal!
> 
> I trust your opinion above all else Prada Psycho, thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4250043
> View attachment 4250044



Fonts change from season to season, item to item.  I did see what you meant about the Milano stamp in your first post, but wasn't concerned about it. I have this exact model number key case from the 2006 season.  Many things the same, many different.  Nothing's set in stone with authentication details.


----------



## Bratty1919

andreasoto said:


> Good Morning could yoou help me to Authenticate my prada bag? I bought this 2nd hand. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance



Close-ups of exterior logo, the cards, and a wider shot of the lining please?


----------



## Prada Psycho

andreasoto said:


> hello here! can someone help me to authenticate this bag pls cause i bought this 2nd hand i paid already and she gave me 3 days to authenticate the bag. pls do help me



First of all, you need to follow the format for authentication requests. Secondly, multiple postings don't sit well around here.  Someone will get to it.  Multiple postings are just rude.



Bratty1919 said:


> Close-ups of exterior logo, the cards, and a wider shot of the lining please?



@Bratty1919  This poster needs to follow the format before we make any more comments.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> First of all, you need to follow the format for authentication requests. Secondly, multiple postings don't sit well around here.  Someone will get to it.  Multiple postings are just rude.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bratty1919  This poster needs to follow the format before we make any more comments.



This is true -- I was on a mobile device and missed the multi-post issue.


----------



## andreasoto

Prada Psycho said:


> First of all, you need to follow the format for authentication requests. Secondly, multiple postings don't sit well around here.  Someone will get to it.  Multiple postings are just rude.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bratty1919  This poster needs to follow the format before we make any more comments.


I am very sorry i thought my thing wasn't uploaded. My apologies.


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Good day
> I bougth this in japan
> Please help me to authebticate this prada wallet
> Items name Prada saffiano metal
> 
> View attachment 4250133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250134
> 
> View attachment 4250135
> 
> View attachment 4250136
> 
> View attachment 4250137
> 
> Thank you in advance


Please help me  i need to know if its fake or original i want to sell the wallet but im so confuse if the wallet is fake or not thank you very much


----------



## missfiggy

andreasoto said:


> hello here! can someone help me to authenticate this bag pls cause i bought this 2nd hand i paid already and she gave me 3 days to authenticate the bag. pls do help me


Photos aren't clear...what material is this bag made from.  Is the main part of the bag leather?


----------



## wisan

Item Name: no idea
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-ukay-bag-2-way-196026711/?ref=likes&ref_referrer=/likes/
Comments: this is from carousell, the seller bought this from a thrift shop


----------



## Misha999

Hello. Please tell me the original bag or not ?? Thank you very much


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Item Name: Prada Cahier Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...0262267--3135e18b-f877-4f32-89f0-e4dbb64ceb55
Comments: I'm not sure it's possible to authenticate this off the photos that are posted but I'm hoping one of you pros might notice something glaring. It's final sale so I'm a little nervous to purchase it as I know nothing about authentication. Thank you all so much for helping!


----------



## calexis

Hello! 
Please help me authenticate the following bag purchased from Farfetch for peace of mind. Also, please let me know if any pictures are unclear as it was hard to take pictures of these small bags with one hand.

Item Name: Prada Studded Small Cahier Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/prada-studded-small-cahier-bag-item-13132662.aspx
Comments: Additional pictures to follow since limit is 10 per post.


----------



## calexis

calexis said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate the following bag purchased from Farfetch for peace of mind. Also, please let me know if any pictures are unclear as it was hard to take pictures of these small bags with one hand.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Studded Small Cahier Bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/prada-studded-small-cahier-bag-item-13132662.aspx
> Comments: Additional pictures to follow since limit is 10 per post.
> 
> View attachment 4254224
> View attachment 4254225
> View attachment 4254227
> View attachment 4254228
> View attachment 4254229
> View attachment 4254230
> View attachment 4254231
> View attachment 4254232
> View attachment 4254233
> View attachment 4254234


----------



## calexis

Hello!
Please also help me authenticate the following bag purchased from Farfetch (went a little crazy during the sale!) 
Once again, please let me know if any pictures are unclear as it was hard to take pictures with one hand.

Thanks in advance!!

Item Name: Prada Cahier Studded Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/prada-cahier-studded-bag-item-13324872.aspx
Comments: Additional pictures to follow since limit is 10 per post.


----------



## calexis

calexis said:


> Hello!
> Please also help me authenticate the following bag purchased from Farfetch (went a little crazy during the sale!)
> Once again, please let me know if any pictures are unclear as it was hard to take pictures with one hand.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Studded Bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/prada-cahier-studded-bag-item-13324872.aspx
> Comments: Additional pictures to follow since limit is 10 per post.


----------



## Bratty1919

Misha999 said:


> Hello. Please tell me the original bag or not ?? Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253306
> View attachment 4253307
> View attachment 4253310
> View attachment 4253315
> View attachment 4253316
> View attachment 4253317
> View attachment 4253318
> View attachment 4253320
> View attachment 4253323
> View attachment 4253320
> View attachment 4253326




I’m usually the vintage person here, but I’m a bit iffy on this one.


----------



## lindagofnyc

I got my Ebay purchase in the mail today. Here are my photos, which I was advised to post vs the ones from the listing. There are lots, I hope someone is able to graciously give their opinion


----------



## Misha999

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m usually the vintage person here, but I’m a bit iffy on this one.


Hello. I do not understand your answer!) Are you not sure that this is the original? Maybe another photo to send?


----------



## lindagofnyc

More pics, sorry, I have an uneasy feeling about this bag
	

		
			
		

		
	









Here is the link to the listing number 
122643808106


----------



## lindagofnyc

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Pr...rksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## lindagofnyc

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks as though they accepted the offer. Post your own photos once you’ve received it.



I posted the photos of the actual bag in a later post


----------



## Bratty1919

lindagofnyc said:


> I posted the photos of the actual bag in a later post



I believe it’s real. I’m a bit under the weather, so perhaps wait for a 2nd opinion though.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Bratty1919 said:


> I believe it’s real. I’m a bit under the weather, so perhaps wait for a 2nd opinion though.



Thank you! My concern was raised when I saw the raw edges in the inside pocket


----------



## lindagofnyc

lindagofnyc said:


> Thank you! My concern was raised when I saw the raw edges in the inside pocket



The last two photos. 
Much obliged for your expertise, will await a second opinion as per your suggestion


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Please help me  i need to know if its fake or original i want to sell the wallet but im so confuse if the wallet is fake or not thank you very much





Genalyn said:


> Good day
> I bougth this in japan
> Please help me to authebticate this prada wallet
> Items name Prada saffiano metal
> 
> View attachment 4250133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250134
> 
> View attachment 4250135
> 
> View attachment 4250136
> 
> View attachment 4250137
> 
> Thank you in advance


Still waiting for the reply please help me  
Please dont ignore me  
I know authenticator here are very kind


----------



## lepasion

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag. 

Item: Prada Saffiano Bag (don’t know the exact style name)
Link: None
Remarks: I bought it from Japan as preowned, no inclusions jst the name tag. Lost long strap. 

Hope you could help me will return to my seller in Japan if proven fake. 

Thanks in advance.

PS: sorry having glitch in posting pics will post more in my next msg


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Bag (don’t know the exact style name)
> Link: None
> Remarks: I bought it from Japan as preowned, no inclusions jst the name tag. Lost long strap.
> 
> Hope you could help me will return to my seller in Japan if proven fake.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: sorry having glitch in posting pics will post more in my next msg


















View attachment 4257924


Let me know if you needed other pics. 

Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> View attachment 4257862
Click to expand...


----------



## Prada Psycho

lepasion said:


> View attachment 4257862
> View attachment 4257863
> View attachment 4257864
> View attachment 4257865
> View attachment 4257866
> View attachment 4257867
> View attachment 4257868
> View attachment 4257869
> View attachment 4257870
> View attachment 4257874
> View attachment 4257881
> View attachment 4257882
> View attachment 4257883
> View attachment 4257884
> 
> View attachment 4257924
> 
> 
> Let me know if you needed other pics.
> 
> Thank you[emoji4]


Worst saffiano fake I've seen in a while!


----------



## lepasion

Prada Psycho said:


> Worst saffiano fake I've seen in a while!



Thank you so much for your prompt response. Will return to seller ASAP.


----------



## chainsdb

Is some one able to give their opinions on these items? thks so so much
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2800-P...91a5:g:9rwAAOSw50JbOrUg&LH_ItemCondition=1000

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHE...cfcf:g:xaIAAOSwk-9bv0Pr&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## Bratty1919

chainsdb said:


> Is some one able to give their opinions on these items? thks so so much
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2800-Prada-Inside-Bag/143006273957?hash=item214bd691a5:g:9rwAAOSw50JbOrUg&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHENTIC-PRADA-BAG-INSIDE-BAG-IN-GIFT-BOX-VERY-RARE/173647974351?hash=item286e39cfcf:g:xaIAAOSwk-9bv0Pr&LH_ItemCondition=1000




Format????????


----------



## Jacer

Item Name - No idea
Listing Number - N/A
Seller ID - N/A

Hi ladies! I was wondering if someone could help me authentic this bag. My MIL friend gave her this bag and she asked me if its real and I have no idea. I’m not familiar with Prada at all beside having a old vintage messenger that you ladies helped me authentic 5 years ago.

Its feels really good but it doesn’t seem to be any style I have ever seen.

Has anyone ever seen this style - its cute and I would like to get the original version if this one is not legit. It looks like a backpack but its not - the strap is missing but it hooks to the sides like a bucket bag

Thank you very much for you do.


----------



## Giuppe1

Good morning, I really need help with the authentication of this "iPhone Case" Prada. Thank you very much in advance.
Item Name: porta iPhone.
Listing number: Sorry but I don't know.
Seller ID: It's mine.
Link: It's mine.


----------



## Watermelon317

I am new here and not sure howand where to post a request to help authenticate a purse. This is the bag I am looking for help with. Prada br2375 listed on poshmark. 
https://bnc.lt/focc/UAt4BrSY1R


----------



## lindagofnyc

lindagofnyc said:


> The last two photos.
> Much obliged for your expertise, will await a second opinion as per your suggestion



Is the unfinished raw edge of the inner pocket a red flag? Can someone chime in on this? I would appreciate it.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi ladies can you pls help me authenticate theses to bags pls? I got them at the same thrift store from where I found my other two Prada bags. They don't Have authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Black one unknown, burgandy as per the realreal site "Prada *Crispy Nylon Tote"*
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: blacks n/a
Burgandy purse: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/prada-crispy-nylon-tote
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## luxebeeauty

Continuation of my post above


----------



## luxebeeauty

Pt.3  THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance for the help ❤️


----------



## calexis

Can someone please look at my two authentication requests for the white and black cahier bags on page 477. Also, please let me know if more pictures or re-takes are needed (I have a shaky hand )  Thanks!!


----------



## Watermelon317

Watermelon317 said:


> I am new here and not sure howand where to post a request to help authenticate a purse. This is the bag I am looking for help with. Prada br2375 listed on poshmark.
> https://bnc.lt/focc/UAt4BrSY1R


----------



## Bratty1919

FAKE!


----------



## Bratty1919

.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Bratty1919 said:


> FAKE!



Hello Bratty1919 Both bags burgandy and black are both fake ?? ... I was really hoping the burgandy one is authentic and I scored another Prada bag from this thrift store .. oh well can't win them all back to the store they go.. once again thank you so much for the help .. also I forgot to attach the underneath zipper for the burgandy it's this .. I know it won't help now but might help someone who needs to authenticate their bag in the future


----------



## Genalyn

Genalyn said:


> Still waiting for the reply please help me
> Please dont ignore me
> I know authenticator here are very kind


Please help me to authenticate saffiano wallet


----------



## WannaFanta

Hi all,

I was hoping to have the Prada Saffiano tote I recently bought through Poshmark authenticated.  I just received the bag today, so I’ve uploaded my own photos.  The bag came with care card, but no dust bag or authenticity card. I really appreciate any help y’all can provide 

Thanks
Rae


----------



## WannaFanta

WannaFanta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was hoping to have the Prada Saffiano tote I recently bought through Poshmark authenticated.  I just received the bag today, so I’ve uploaded my own photos.  The bag came with care card, but no dust bag or authenticity card. I really appreciate any help y’all can provide
> 
> Thanks
> Rae


Here’s a pic of the inside of the zipper (really hard pic to take, hope it’s ok!).


----------



## Prada Psycho

*ANY REQUESTS FOR AUTHENTICATION NOT USING THE PROPER FORMAT AS OUTLINED ON PAGE ONE, POST ONE OF THIS THREAD  WILL  BE IGNORED.  *


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies can you pls help me authenticate theses to bags pls? I got them at the same thrift store from where I found my other two Prada bags. They don't Have authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Black one unknown, burgandy as per the realreal site "Prada *Crispy Nylon Tote"*
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: blacks n/a
> Burgandy purse: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/prada-crispy-nylon-tote
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


This one, the Crispy Nylon Tote is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> Pt.3  THANK YOU SO MUCH in advance for the help ❤️


I'm suspicious about the black one.  Might just be the bad photos though.


----------



## WannaFanta

Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote Bag
Listing Number: GyBzxQ3cZR
Seller ID: ashleymjaros
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/GyBzxQ3cZR
Comments: Bought this bag on Poshmark and just received. Came with care card, but doesn’t include dust bag or authenticity card. Wondering if authentic. I’ve added my own photos to this post.


----------



## Bratty1919

luxebeeauty said:


> Hello Bratty1919 Both bags burgandy and black are both fake ?? ... I was really hoping the burgandy one is authentic and I scored another Prada bag from this thrift store .. oh well can't win them all back to the store they go.. once again thank you so much for the help .. also I forgot to attach the underneath zipper for the burgandy it's this .. I know it won't help now but might help someone who needs to authenticate their bag in the future




I’m sorry that response was intended for another post.


----------



## Bratty1919

This is fake.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm suspicious about the black one.  Might just be the bad photos though.



THANK YOU SOO SOO SOO MUCH ❤️❤️❤️ for authenticating the Burgundy Prada I can't believe I scored another one in that store .... as for the black one I have here are new photos of it .. thank you again ❤️❤️


----------



## luxebeeauty

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m sorry that response was intended for another post.


Oh ok either way thank you for always helping us with authenticating our purses YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST !!!! ❤️❤️❤️ What do you think of the black Prada bag I have posted ?? Thank you in advance


----------



## WannaFanta

Hi


Bratty1919 said:


> This is fake.


the green Saffiano tote is fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

luxebeeauty said:


> THANK YOU SOO SOO SOO MUCH ❤️❤️❤️ for authenticating the Burgundy Prada I can't believe I scored another one in that store .... as for the black one I have here are new photos of it .. thank you again ❤️❤️


Not convinced this one is real.  *Bratty1919* is better with these older bags.  Let's see what she has to say.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Watermelon317, Post #7173








Something's not working with the quoting of posts.  Above is a photo of the fake I'm referring to.


----------



## Prada Psycho

WannaFanta said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Tote Bag
> Listing Number: GyBzxQ3cZR
> Seller ID: ashleymjaros
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/GyBzxQ3cZR
> Comments: Bought this bag on Poshmark and just received. Came with care card, but doesn’t include dust bag or authenticity card. Wondering if authentic. I’ve added my own photos to this post.




I'm thinking this one might be authentic.  Not 100% sure however. Need to see more photos of the lining, with and without flash, close up, crisp and clear photos.


----------



## Purselover121

Hi,

I have bought this purse from ebay and the different color(cipria instead of verde) on the authenticity card makes me feels a bit nervous.  Can you please take a look and tell me what u think if it is authentic or not.


----------



## Purselover121

Pictures i couldnt upload with the first post.  Thanks!


----------



## rniks

Hello,

I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

*Item Name: *Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
*Comments: *The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at nordstrom rack.  She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. 

Please let me know if you would like me to upload any additional pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## rniks

These are more pictures from the last post. 
*Item Name: *Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
*Comments: *The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Prada Psycho said:


> Not convinced this one is real.  *Bratty1919* is better with these older bags.  Let's see what she has to say.




Oh that's ok if the black is not real I like the burgandy more anyways .. THANK YOU FOR YOUR !!❤️❤️❤️ Yes I will wait for what Bratty1919 has to say about the black Prada is it's fake back to the store it goes


----------



## WannaFanta

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one might be authentic.  Not 100% sure however. Need to see more photos of the lining, with and without flash, close up, crisp and clear photos.


Here’s some better pics of the lining. I can’t find a “made in Italy” tag or plaque anywhere inside the bag.  Is that ok?


----------



## Prada Psycho

WannaFanta said:


> Here’s some better pics of the lining. I can’t find a “made in Italy” tag or plaque anywhere inside the bag.  Is that ok?


Still not great pictures, but  after seeing the lining better, I'm withdrawing my earlier comment.  I'm not convinced this is authentic.  Can you zoom in really close to a section of the lining, about the size of a credit card?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Purselover121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have bought this purse from ebay and the different color(cipria instead of verde) on the authenticity card makes me feels a bit nervous.  Can you please take a look and tell me what u think if it is authentic or not.


Authentication request format?


----------



## Prada Psycho

rniks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Item Name: *Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
> *Comments: *The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at nordstrom rack.  She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag.
> 
> Please let me know if you would like me to upload any additional pictures.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4263005
> View attachment 4263006
> View attachment 4263007
> View attachment 4263011
> View attachment 4263027
> View attachment 4263028
> View attachment 4263013
> View attachment 4263016
> View attachment 4263024
> View attachment 4263026


 Photos are completely inadequate to authenticate.  I'd need a microscope to see any details.


----------



## michimarga

Hi i am new to designer bags, bought this prada gaufre at preloved market, prior to purchase I had it authenticated by Real authenticator and was deemed authentic hence the purchase. However when i received the bag i noticed excess paints on PRADA, i am uncertain if seller had sent it to bag spa centers, since i can see some excess black leather paints which tries to cover the scuffings, i am its 3rd owner, and the seller whom i purchased it with is unsure of its history, just the fact that it claims its also legit. Can you help me authenticate it? Thank you


----------



## Weusedtowait

Hi! I’ve been searching for the Astrology Cahier in black velvet for ages. I purchased the last one from Saks Fifth Ave on their website. I noticed after I placed the order it has a chain strap instead of a leather one. I know from vloggers who have reviewed it that the chain strap seems to have only been sold in Europe, but I am in the US and ordered from the US website of Saks. Could I have ordered a knockoff?


----------



## Prada Psycho

michimarga said:


> Hi i am new to designer bags, bought this prada gaufre at preloved market, prior to purchase I had it authenticated by Real authenticator and was deemed authentic hence the purchase. However when i received the bag i noticed excess paints on PRADA, i am uncertain if seller had sent it to bag spa centers, since i can see some excess black leather paints which tries to cover the scuffings, i am its 3rd owner, and the seller whom i purchased it with is unsure of its history, just the fact that it claims its also legit. Can you help me authenticate it? Thank you



Authentication request format?...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Weusedtowait said:


> Hi! I’ve been searching for the Astrology Cahier in black velvet for ages. I purchased the last one from Saks Fifth Ave on their website. I noticed after I placed the order it has a chain strap instead of a leather one. I know from vloggers who have reviewed it that the chain strap seems to have only been sold in Europe, but I am in the US and ordered from the US website of Saks. Could I have ordered a knockoff?


Authentication request format?...


----------



## WannaFanta

Prada Psycho said:


> Still not great pictures, but  after seeing the lining better, I'm withdrawing my earlier comment.  I'm not convinced this is authentic.  Can you zoom in really close to a section of the lining, about the size of a credit card?


Here are some more close up pics of the lining and one with flash (last pic).  Also, found the “ made on Italy” tag, don’t know how I missed it before


----------



## rniks

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are completely inadequate to authenticate.  I'd need a microscope to see any details.



Sorry about that! Please let me know if these are large enough.


----------



## rniks

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are completely inadequate to authenticate.  I'd need a microscope to see any details.



Here are some more pictures. The picture of the authentication card in the previous post is all I have at the moment since I don’t physically have it.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Amy0321

Hi I’m looking for more information on the bag. It’s at a consignment shop and the pics are all I have.


----------



## Weusedtowait

Item Name: Prada Cahier Astrology in Velvet Nero
Listing number: ??
Seller ID: Saks Fifth Ave
Link: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/prada-cahier-moon-stars-velvet-crossbody-bag/product/0400096593512
Comments: So this is less an authentication request and more like a general inquiry—this is a version of the bag I’ve only seen in Europe. Do stores like Saks ever get European versions of bags? The strap in the US is fully leather normally.


----------



## michimarga

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?...


Hi im sorry here it is. Thank you so much!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

I’m hoping you ladies can help with authenticating this bag I just purchased from Fashionphile.  It wasn’t an auction so I don’t have item number info etc.  I can still return it if there are issues as long as the tags remain on the bag.  I figured I would keep them on until I could send pics and have authenticated?  Thank you for any help you can provide and appreciate all you do for us here! I have the bag in my possession so can take any additional pics that you need.  Thanks again!

Item: Prada Canvas Boston Bag Red
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: none
Comments: There was only 1 card 



































.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181128/eb6c470b6ea8a13cf9ea2a17767597db.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ElectricGypsy

A few pics didn’t come out so adding.


----------



## Bratty1919

ElectricGypsy said:


> A few pics didn’t come out so adding.



This is a find!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Bratty1919 said:


> This is a find!



So it’s authentic??? Yay! It’s so beautiful and I got it for such a great deal I was HOPING that it would be!  Thank you so much Bratty!!! [emoji173]️[emoji182]


----------



## WannaFanta

Prada Psycho said:


> Still not great pictures, but  after seeing the lining better, I'm withdrawing my earlier comment.  I'm not convinced this is authentic.  Can you zoom in really close to a section of the lining, about the size of a credit card?


I tried to take some better pics of the lining. Are these ok?  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## classicgirll

Hello Prada authenticators, I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this Prada Cahier. Definitely seems too good to be true, but I just want to double-check. Thanks in advance!
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192741496444


----------



## Bratty1919

classicgirll said:


> Hello Prada authenticators, I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this Prada Cahier. Definitely seems too good to be true, but I just want to double-check. Thanks in advance!
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192741496444



Format??


----------



## rniks

Good Morning, 
I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy!

I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. 

I will post a second post with more pictures.

*Item Name: *Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
*Comments: *The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. 

Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed. I will post them promptly!


----------



## rniks




----------



## Bratty1919

rniks said:


> View attachment 4266511
> View attachment 4266512
> View attachment 4266513
> View attachment 4266514
> View attachment 4266515



Please revise to match format per Post #1, Page #1


----------



## hushela

Hello,
I am new at this but i need help to authenticate this Prada. I hope the pictures are good enough for checking.


----------



## rniks

Item Name: Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
Listing number:  N/A
Seller ID:  N/A
Link:  N/A
Comments:  I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*Front view of bag*



*Zipper & its end*
*





Hardware





Base of the handles




*


----------



## rniks

*PAGE 2 Continued...*
Item Name: Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
Listing number:  N/A
Seller ID:  N/A
Link:  N/A
Comments:  I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*Base of the handles*
*



Both sides of all cards



Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without




Closeups of any luggage labels


Closeups of main logos


 Closeups of interior labels/logos


*

*
*


----------



## rniks

*PAGE 3 Continued...*
Item Name: Saffiano Lux (bn1874)
Listing number:  N/A
Seller ID:  N/A
Link:  N/A
Comments:  I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*EXTRA PHOTOS*


----------



## rniks

Bratty1919 said:


> Please revise to match format per Post #1, Page #1


Good Morning!

As requested, I posted the information and pictures as per the instructions on page 1 of the forum. I wasn't  sure how to delete the last post, so I re-posted it. 

Please let me know if you need anything else! 

Thank again for your help.


----------



## Bratty1919

hushela said:


> Hello,
> I am new at this but i need help to authenticate this Prada. I hope the pictures are good enough for checking.



Please add link, etc as per format Page #1, Post #1


----------



## Bratty1919

rniks said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> As requested, I posted the information and pictures as per the instructions on page 1 of the forum. I wasn't  sure how to delete the last post, so I re-posted it.
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else!
> 
> Thank again for your help.



I’m not seeing the link to the listing, etc


----------



## rniks

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not seeing the link to the listing, etc


Thanks for the reply. 
I ended up purchasing this privately so there isn't a link. I have the purse with me physically so if you need anything specific, let me know. The only thing I don't have with me is the authentication card.


----------



## Zusanli

Hi There, 

Please could you have a look at this bag please? it’s a used Prada Bauletto . 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zusanli said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Please could you have a look at this bag please? it’s a used Prada Bauletto .
> Thanks in advance


I'm not even going to waste my time asking you to use the proper authentication request format. This is such a hideous fake that i don't want to see any more details.  Burn it.


----------



## Pammy-mm

Hello Ladies,
     I hope your day is going great. My husband got this bag for me on my birthday. I’m a little bit concern about this bag because I’ve never purchase anything from department store like Saks. Could you please help authenticate this prada shoulder bag? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: 2018 Prada diagramme leather shoulder bag.
Seller ID: Saks fifth avenue


----------



## Pammy-mm

I couldn’t edit the picture on my first post. I apologize for the inconvenience. Here are the pictures.


----------



## yahhchris

hello,

I hope this is the right place to post this. I’m trying to purchase a Prada purse on eBay for my wife and have no idea how to verify it’s authentic. Here’s the info:

Title: authentic PRADA saffiano Cuir Double Handle Tote in Red- Excellent condition 
Seller: nxrmay
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F143027959257

It looked fine to me so I asked for photos of the authenticity card and received this:








We ended up agreeing on $650 and the seller accepted my offer, but I am having second thoughts before hitting pay. Is it possible it’s fake? I feel like the cards look sort of photoshopped, but I can’t tell.

Here are the additional pics they sent: 







Thanks for you help!
Chris


----------



## heffalump221

Hi I just bought this Prada shopping bag. I cannot locate the made in label though, and one of the zips does not have Lampo, looks fantastic quality though as you expect from Prada. Thank you xx


----------



## heffalump221

Here is another better picture of the front


----------



## Prada Psycho

yahhchris said:


> hello,
> 
> I hope this is the right place to post this. I’m trying to purchase a Prada purse on eBay for my wife and have no idea how to verify it’s authentic. Here’s the info:
> 
> Title: authentic PRADA saffiano Cuir Double Handle Tote in Red- Excellent condition
> Seller: nxrmay
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F143027959257
> 
> It looked fine to me so I asked for photos of the authenticity card and received this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up agreeing on $650 and the seller accepted my offer, but I am having second thoughts before hitting pay. Is it possible it’s fake? I feel like the cards look sort of photoshopped, but I can’t tell.
> 
> Here are the additional pics they sent:
> 
> View attachment 4269476
> View attachment 4269477
> View attachment 4269477
> View attachment 4269479
> View attachment 4269480
> 
> Thanks for you help!
> Chris


Photos are inadequate, but PLEASE send this back and buy your wife a bag FROM Prada, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks or other reputable retailers authorized by Prada.  Even with these poor photos, it's looking fishy and the price makes it even  moreso. If you love your wife, buy her a real Prada from an authorized Prada retailer!


----------



## Prada Psycho

heffalump221 said:


> Here is another better picture of the front


Authentication request format?


----------



## heffalump221

Hi Prada Psycho, that was for my earlier post for authenticating my Prada Daino shopping 


Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


Hi that was because I felt the logo on my earlier post was not clear as it was upside down. Do you think judging from my earlier post. This is in my posession and they are my pictures, that it is Authentic. Thank you very much


----------



## yahhchris

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are inadequate, but PLEASE send this back and buy your wife a bag FROM Prada, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks or other reputable retailers authorized by Prada.  Even with these poor photos, it's looking fishy and the price makes it even  moreso. If you love your wife, buy her a real Prada from an authorized Prada retailer!



Thanks so much for the reply! I am considering cancelling and going to the store cause this is such a headache. For what it’s worth, she sent these additional photos along with a receipt from Amuze:







I would still appreciate help with authentication because I’d like to inform the seller if it’s a fake. I don’t think she realizes herself..
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Here is another better picture of the front


This is not an e bay listing, these are my pictures of the bag that I have bought for authentication TIA


----------



## FluffyIce

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Prada purse. I recently got it from Costco. Thanks.

Item Name: Prada Double Zip Tote
Seller ID: Costco
Seller Link: https://www.costco.com/Prada-Double-Zip-Tote,-Cammeo.product.100395983.html
Photo Link: http://s61.photobucket.com/user/fluffyIce/library/
Comments: Really appreciate your help on this
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 !!


----------



## SafinaMaria

Hello,

Hello!
Yesterday, my brother purchased a few Prada goodies from a friend turned p/t personal shopper. My brother kindly purchased me a bag. However, and I feel bad assuming this, I have suspicions that the bag maybe a counterfeit. I personally don't own any Prada bags in order to do any forms of comparison or have any knowledge of Prada bags. But, I do own other designer bags and I have this deep feeling from what I am looking at with close inspection that the bag is indeed fake.
So, I am here asking anyone to help me authenticate the bag. I would deeply appreciate your help!


----------



## SafinaMaria

Other pictures


----------



## SafinaMaria

...The stitching


----------



## Prada Psycho

yahhchris said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! I am considering cancelling and going to the store cause this is such a headache. For what it’s worth, she sent these additional photos along with a receipt from Amuze:
> View attachment 4269983
> View attachment 4269984
> View attachment 4269986
> View attachment 4269987
> View attachment 4269989
> View attachment 4269988
> 
> I would still appreciate help with authentication because I’d like to inform the seller if it’s a fake. I don’t think she realizes herself..
> Thanks,
> Chris


So fake!


----------



## Prada Psycho

FluffyIce said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Prada purse. I recently got it from Costco. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Double Zip Tote
> Seller ID: Costco
> Seller Link: https://www.costco.com/Prada-Double-Zip-Tote,-Cammeo.product.100395983.html
> Photo Link: http://s61.photobucket.com/user/fluffyIce/library/
> Comments: Really appreciate your help on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270515
> View attachment 4270516
> View attachment 4270517
> View attachment 4270518
> View attachment 4270519
> View attachment 4270520
> View attachment 4270522
> View attachment 4270523
> View attachment 4270525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Nothing screams fake here. Looks like you got an authentic bag, but I'd like to see more of the lining. Close ups, clear in natural light and flash.


----------



## Prada Psycho

heffalump221 said:


> Hi Prada Psycho, that was for my earlier post for authenticating my Prada Daino shopping
> 
> Hi that was because I felt the logo on my earlier post was not clear as it was upside down. Do you think judging from my earlier post. This is in my posession and they are my pictures, that it is Authentic. Thank you very much


Please include your original post and follow up posts.  This thread is getting cluttered and hard to find. Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

SafinaMaria said:


> ...The stitching


I'm not familiar with this style, but there's nothing jumping out to make me think it's fake. Where was it purchased? In the future use the Authentication Request form.

Second look:  I'm having doubts about this one after all. Post clear, close up photos of the lining and the inside rectangle tag.  Also include where it was purchased.


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Hi I just bought this Prada shopping bag. I cannot locate the made in label though, and one of the zips does not have Lampo, looks fantastic quality though as you expect from Prada. Thank you xx


hi Prada this is my original post TIA


----------



## heffalump221

Hi I just bought this Prada vitello daino bag. It is fantastic quality, however one zipper has not got Lampo markings in, I can fine no made in label. Please cod you authenticate for me. The quality is just like my other Genuine Prada handbags


----------



## heffalump221

Another of the logi


----------



## heffalump221

Some more of the lining, there is a hole where I think the made in logo must have been, the person I bought from must have treated it quite badly.


----------



## FluffyIce

Prada Psycho said:


> Nothing screams fake here. Looks like you got an authentic bag, but I'd like to see more of the lining. Close ups, clear in natural light and flash.



thank you for replying so quickly! really appreciate your help! Here are some close up on the lining and some other parts of the bag.


----------



## ohmygiaaa

Item Name: Prada BR4252 Vitello Daino Sughero
Listing number: cannot find listing numbers in carousell ph
Seller ID: lizredclosetmanila
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/clearance-sale-authentic-prada-br4252-nylon-shopper-tote-bag-202538803/
Comments: she says minor flaw is there is discoloration at the bottom.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ohmygiaaa said:


> Item Name: Prada BR4252 Vitello Daino Sughero
> Listing number: cannot find listing numbers in carousell ph
> Seller ID: lizredclosetmanila
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/clearance-sale-authentic-prada-br4252-nylon-shopper-tote-bag-202538803/
> Comments: she says minor flaw is there is discoloration at the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4271857
> View attachment 4271858
> View attachment 4271859
> View attachment 4271860
> View attachment 4271861
> View attachment 4271862
> View attachment 4271863
> View attachment 4271864


Total fake.  Get your money back ASAP.


----------



## Lunaschild

Newbie - don’t know if I have done this the correct way - apology is given if not - I have this Prada briefcase with pink inside seems like lambs leather want to buy it at a consignment store but apprehensive because I cannot find a Prada anywhere with a pink inside


----------



## Kiva

Please help

Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/eOR992hmrS
BR0811 Tessuto Moon
Serial #: BR0811 F1V00200

Stitching looks straight instead of angled.  Looks new.  Silver underneath of buckles aren’t “smooth”, has indented “groove” if that makes sense.  I can fit my fingernail or pen in the groove and just doesn’t seem “finished”....makes me think cheap like they didn’t put a back plate on it but I’m not sure.  Other stuff (lining, zippers, plaques) I think look good though....?  I’m new to Prada purses & trying to learn as I buy second hand.  
The material (nylon & leather) appear to be new/unused although a few threads seem stretched/a little loose.  
Am I nuts & I got a good deal?  I have 2 days to either keep or return. 
If it’s fake then it’s a good one but I was hoping it’s legit.
TIA!!!!


----------



## rniks

*Item Name: *Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote Bag, Black (Nero)
*Listing number:* 292847263599
*Seller ID: *kellykell86
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-Black-Nero/292847263599
*Comments: *I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse privately and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. It is re-listed on E-bay because I told her I was considering returning it. 

The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*Front view of bag*








*



*
*











Hardware













Base of the handles








*


----------



## rniks

*PAGE 2 Continued...*

Item Name: Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote Bag, Black (Nero)
Listing number: 292847263599
Seller ID: kellykell86
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-Black-Nero/292847263599
Comments: I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse privately and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. It is re-listed on E-bay because I told her I was considering returning it. 
The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*Base of the handles*
*







Both sides of all cards







Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without










Closeups of any luggage labels




Closeups of main logos




Closeups of interior labels/logos



*


----------



## rniks

*PAGE 3 Continued...*

Item Name: Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote Bag, Black (Nero)
Listing number: 292847263599
Seller ID: kellykell86
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saffiano-Lux-Double-Zip-Tote-Bag-Black-Nero/292847263599
Comments: I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this purse since I'm on a time crunch because of the return policy! I recently purchased this purse privately and I'm not 100% sure it's authentic. It is re-listed on E-bay because I told her I was considering returning it. 
The seller has stated that the silver stud on the inside pocket is from a tag at Nordstrom rack. She sent me the wrong authentication card but has shown me the correct one via email (photos attached). There is no original dust bag. Please let me know if any additional pictures/info is needed and I will post them ASAP!

*EXTRA PHOTOS*


----------



## vickypuzzle

Please help me to authenticate this Prada Camera bag. Thank you!!!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Camera bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Farfetch
Link:
Comments: I have noticed the side rings(that connect the strap) are attached in the center location. But I have seen many same bags that have the side rings attached on the upper side of the bag. Maybe this is an older version?


----------



## vickypuzzle

a few more pictures:


----------



## missfiggy

*Base of the handles








Both sides of all cards







Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without










Closeups of any luggage labels




Closeups of main logos




Closeups of interior labels/logos



*

[/QUOTE]

I'm afraid that I have GRAVE AND SERIOUS doubts about the authenticity of this item.

See if PP chimes in with an opinion.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *Base of the handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides of all cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups of any luggage labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups of main logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm afraid that I have GRAVE AND SERIOUS doubts about the authenticity of this item.

See if PP chimes in with an opinion.[/QUOTE]
  I was hoping you'd pop in _*MissFIggy.*_   This one's been driving me nuts for the exact reason.  It's not wrong, but it's not right either.  I'd get my money back.  I just can't give any assurances that this is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

vickypuzzle said:


> a few more pictures:


Need to see more of the lining.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm afraid that I have GRAVE AND SERIOUS doubts about the authenticity of this item.
> 
> See if PP chimes in with an opinion.


  I was hoping you'd pop in _*MissFIggy.*_   This one's been driving me nuts for the exact reason.  It's not wrong, but it's not right either.  I'd get my money back.  I just can't give any assurances that this is authentic.[/QUOTE]

Popping in seems to be all I do nowadays.


----------



## frisc2

Hello PRADA Pro's.

Please help me authenticate this leather PRADA belt.  Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

frisc2 said:


> Hello PRADA Pro's.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this leather PRADA belt.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274307
> View attachment 4274308
> View attachment 4274309
> View attachment 4274310



Sorry this thread is for bags & wallets only.


----------



## lindagofnyc

Help! I bought a second hand Prada, which is authentic. It has a faint smell of smoke. Any advice? Thank you in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

lindagofnyc said:


> Help! I bought a second hand Prada, which is authentic. It has a faint smell of smoke. Any advice? Thank you in advance


Wrong thread.


----------



## heffalump221

Hi I bought this preloved Prada tote recently, the quality is very good, but doesn't have a made in tag, which I understand sometimes happens if it is bought from a Prada outlet. Thank you all


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Hi I bought this preloved Prada tote recently, the quality is very good, but doesn't have a made in tag, which I understand sometimes happens if it is bought from a Prada outlet. Thank you all


----------



## veneti

hi,
im planning to buy my first pre-owned prada bag for christmas. could you please have a look at these pictures? thank you very much!!

Item Name: Prada Tasche Galleria
Listing number: ID: 1012030977
Seller ID: Sarah
Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-galleria/1012030977-156-2842
Comments: these are the additional pictures the seller provided.


----------



## KKL01

Hello... I am VERY new on here... I just signed up today.  Hello Everybody!  )

My name is Kimberley

I need to figure out if this Prada Bag is authentic or not... I will upload the pics so that you can see this bag.

Thanks in advance for ALL of your responses.  Very Much appreciated

I also do not know the name or model of this bag.  That would be great to know as well as the seller doesn't know the official name of this bag but she swears up and down that it is genuine and authentic.

Best!

Kimberley


----------



## Bratty1919

KKL01 said:


> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280236
> View attachment 4280237
> View attachment 4280238
> View attachment 4280239
> View attachment 4280240
> View attachment 4280241
> View attachment 4280242
> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280236
> View attachment 4280237
> View attachment 4280238
> View attachment 4280239
> View attachment 4280240
> View attachment 4280241
> 
> Hello... I am VERY new on here... I just signed up today.  Hello Everybody!  )
> 
> My name is Kimberley
> 
> I need to figure out if this Prada Bag is authentic or not... I will upload the pics so that you can see this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance for ALL of your responses.  Very Much appreciated
> 
> I also do not know the name or model of this bag.  That would be great to know as well as the seller doesn't know the official name of this bag but she swears up and down that it is genuine and authentic.
> 
> Best!
> 
> Kimberley
> View attachment 4280242



Where’s the link to the listing?


----------



## Prada Psycho

veneti said:


> hi,
> im planning to buy my first pre-owned prada bag for christmas. could you please have a look at these pictures? thank you very much!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tasche Galleria
> Listing number: ID: 1012030977
> Seller ID: Sarah
> Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-galleria/1012030977-156-2842
> Comments: these are the additional pictures the seller provided.


Photos are inadequate.


----------



## Prada Psycho

KKL01 said:


> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280236
> View attachment 4280237
> View attachment 4280238
> View attachment 4280239
> View attachment 4280240
> View attachment 4280241
> View attachment 4280242
> View attachment 4280235
> View attachment 4280236
> View attachment 4280237
> View attachment 4280238
> View attachment 4280239
> View attachment 4280240
> View attachment 4280241
> 
> Hello... I am VERY new on here... I just signed up today.  Hello Everybody!  )
> 
> My name is Kimberley
> 
> I need to figure out if this Prada Bag is authentic or not... I will upload the pics so that you can see this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance for ALL of your responses.  Very Much appreciated
> 
> I also do not know the name or model of this bag.  That would be great to know as well as the seller doesn't know the official name of this bag but she swears up and down that it is genuine and authentic.
> 
> Best!
> 
> Kimberley
> View attachment 4280242


 

What currency are the prices in the photos?  That CAN'T  be USD.


----------



## Itsmejessica

Hi! I want to buy my first pre loved Prada nylon bag. I can’t bring myself to pay full price for a bag that’s not leather. I just can not tell what’s authentic, so if you can help me, that would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada  brown nylon shoulder bag
Listing number:24537119
Seller ID: Luxclusif @handpickedboutique
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-brown-nylon-shoulder-bag/24537119/


----------



## Bratty1919

Itsmejessica said:


> Hi! I want to buy my first pre loved Prada nylon bag. I can’t bring myself to pay full price for a bag that’s not leather. I just can not tell what’s authentic, so if you can help me, that would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada  brown nylon shoulder bag
> Listing number:24537119
> Seller ID: Luxclusif @handpickedboutique
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-brown-nylon-shoulder-bag/24537119/



This is real.


----------



## Itsmejessica

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi guys! I'm thinking of adding on another Prada Saffiano tote to use as my laptop bag. I'm not sure yet if I'm considering this one because of the lose stitching, but I'd love an opinion regarding authenticity. I asked for close ups of the zipper and both logos and received those via message and attached them. I'm thinking it's not authentic (a couple things look off to me, but I'm no expert ), but can't tell for sure.

Thank you so much in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Leather Tote Bag Black (see description for details)
Listing number: 143054824800
Seller ID: aandrewcc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143054824800?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> Hi guys! I'm thinking of adding on another Prada Saffiano tote to use as my laptop bag. I'm not sure yet if I'm considering this one because of the lose stitching, but I'd love an opinion regarding authenticity. I asked for close ups of the zipper and both logos and received those via message and attached them. I'm thinking it's not authentic (a couple things look off to me, but I'm no expert ), but can't tell for sure.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282961
> View attachment 4282962
> View attachment 4282963
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Leather Tote Bag Black (see description for details)
> Listing number: 143054824800
> Seller ID: aandrewcc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143054824800?ul_noapp=true




I wouldn't give the seller a plug nickle for that ratty bag!  Though I really need better photos, especially the lining, it appears to be authentic.  Sad what people do to expensive handbags.  In spite of the shoddy craftsmanship of Prada bags these days, this one way over the top!


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Hi I bought this preloved Prada tote recently, the quality is very good, but doesn't have a made in tag, which I understand sometimes happens if it is bought from a Prada outlet. Thank you all


Hi what about mine please TIA


----------



## wisan

*Hi, I am new in this thread. Can the authenticators help me to check this bag? This is from Carousell page.  Thank you.

Item:* PRADA Tessuto Nylon Saffian Tote Shopping
*Listing Number*: n/a (this is from carousell)
*Seller: solfully23
Link*: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-ba...ile&ref_referrer=/solfully23&ref_sId=11242551


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello. I'm eyeing on a black nylon tote bag on Carousell.
https://tw.carousell.com/p/prada尼龍兩用托特包（媽媽包）9成新-購入約3萬2千-200744659/
I ask the seller some pics. 
Thank you guys so much.
Please let me know if you need more pics
Thanks again.


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> *Hi, I am new in this thread. Can the authenticators help me to check this bag? This is from Carousell page.  Thank you.
> 
> Item:* PRADA Tessuto Nylon Saffian Tote Shopping
> *Listing Number*: n/a (this is from carousell)
> *Seller: solfully23
> Link*: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-bag-preloved-200926917/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/solfully23&ref_sId=11242551
> 
> View attachment 4284192
> View attachment 4284193
> View attachment 4284194
> View attachment 4284195
> View attachment 4284196
> View attachment 4284197
> View attachment 4284198
> View attachment 4284199
> View attachment 4284200
> View attachment 4284201



This one looks fake to me.


----------



## thom3318

Item Namerada wallet, zipper black with change purse
Listing number:
eBay item number:
302972467932

Seller ID:maureechrist-0 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-wall...6GSC6mjYAI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Comments: Can someone knowledgeable (and smarter than me!) please confirm what I suspect?  I stupidly bought a Prada saffiano wallet off Ebay from a new seller and when I received it,I immediately realized I had not seen a picture of the snap on this particular listing and it says "Fiocchi Italy" not "Prada."  I can post a picture of this specific snap, but I think this probably is all we need to determine it's fake.  Any help appreciated?  Thanks!


----------



## ghecute

Hi! Im new here. Pls help me to authenticate these. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

ghecute said:


> Hi! Im new here. Pls help me to authenticate these. Thank you in advance!



This is an old fake.


----------



## ghecute

Bratty1919 said:


> This is an old fake.


Oh my! I bought 3 prada, same seller. What about these? Thanks for your time.


----------



## ghecute

Here’s the photos, pls authenticate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zizou04

Item Name:* Prada Women's Saffiano Lux Executive Tote Bag BLACK 1BA274 F0002 4812*
Listing number: 113360708356
Seller ID:  jdnatali4
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Wome...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0

Thank you for authenticating


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Hello. I'm eyeing on a black nylon tote bag on Carousell.
> https://tw.carousell.com/p/prada尼龍兩用托特包（媽媽包）9成新-購入約3萬2千-200744659/
> I ask the seller some pics.
> Thank you guys so much.
> Please let me know if you need more pics
> Thanks again.



Possibly authentic - see what Bratty has to say about it.


----------



## missfiggy

thom3318 said:


> Item Namerada wallet, zipper black with change purse
> Listing number:
> eBay item number:
> 302972467932
> 
> Seller ID:maureechrist-0
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-wallet-zipper-black-with-change-purse-/302972467932?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=oHVd48qi8PsqOSRIn6GSC6mjYAI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Can someone knowledgeable (and smarter than me!) please confirm what I suspect?  I stupidly bought a Prada saffiano wallet off Ebay from a new seller and when I received it,I immediately realized I had not seen a picture of the snap on this particular listing and it says "Fiocchi Italy" not "Prada."  I can post a picture of this specific snap, but I think this probably is all we need to determine it's fake.  Any help appreciated?  Thanks!




The wallet in the photos on the listing is probably authentic.  Some older styles had Fiocchi snaps.


----------



## missfiggy

zizou04 said:


> Item Name:* Prada Women's Saffiano Lux Executive Tote Bag BLACK 1BA274 F0002 4812*
> Listing number: 113360708356
> Seller ID:  jdnatali4
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Womens-Saffiano-Lux-Executive-Tote-Bag-BLACK-1BA274-F0002-4812/113360708356?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0
> 
> Thank you for authenticating



Photos are inadequate for authentication.


----------



## Bratty1919

ghecute said:


> Here’s the photos, pls authenticate. Thanks in advance.



Need to see pics of BOTH zippers, clear non-flash lining pics & a very clear picture of the interior logo.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> Hello. I'm eyeing on a black nylon tote bag on Carousell.
> https://tw.carousell.com/p/prada尼龍兩用托特包（媽媽包）9成新-購入約3萬2千-200744659/
> I ask the seller some pics.
> Thank you guys so much.
> Please let me know if you need more pics
> Thanks again.



Need to see undersides of all zippers and some better lining pictures


----------



## Esthernes

Hello, please help me authenticate this wallet..thankyou..
Item Name: dont know
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: it's preloved and the holder zipper is replace with some pearl and without box or dustbag or anything else so the seller sell this really cheap..these are the photos


----------



## Jvwoodworth

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link:  http://trsy.co/24223909

Hello - my husband recently purchased this Prada backpack on Tradesy and I’m hoping someone can help authenticating it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Esthernes said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this wallet..thankyou..
> Item Name: dont know
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: it's preloved and the holder zipper is replace with some pearl and without box or dustbag or anything else so the seller sell this really cheap..these are the photos



Fake.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hi ladies,

I’m hoping you can help me with authenticating this bag.  I purchased one like similar to this style long ago on eBay that turned out to be fake (found out seller sells nothing but fake Prada’s  ) and I’ve been hoping to find a real one for years since I loved the style. 

I purchased and just received this from Fashionphile and have the bag in my possession, so if you need any additional pictures, I can provide! 

Item Name:  Prada Bufalo Easy Crema
Listing Number:  none
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: Link disappeared after I purchased. 

Thank you so much ahead for your time and help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> *Hi, I am new in this thread. Can the authenticators help me to check this bag? This is from Carousell page.  Thank you.
> 
> Item:* PRADA Tessuto Nylon Saffian Tote Shopping
> *Listing Number*: n/a (this is from carousell)
> *Seller: solfully23
> Link*: https://ph.carousell.com/p/prada-bag-preloved-200926917/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/solfully23&ref_sId=11242551
> 
> View attachment 4284192
> View attachment 4284193
> View attachment 4284194
> View attachment 4284195
> View attachment 4284196
> View attachment 4284197
> View attachment 4284198
> View attachment 4284199
> View attachment 4284200
> View attachment 4284201


Totally painful fake!


----------



## Esthernes

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


So sad....but thankyou for your help..


----------



## thom3318

thom3318 said:


> Item Namerada wallet, zipper black with change purse
> Listing number:
> eBay item number:
> 302972467932
> 
> Seller ID:maureechrist-0
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-wallet-zipper-black-with-change-purse-/302972467932?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=oHVd48qi8PsqOSRIn6GSC6mjYAI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Can someone knowledgeable (and smarter than me!) please confirm what I suspect?  I stupidly bought a Prada saffiano wallet off Ebay from a new seller and when I received it,I immediately realized I had not seen a picture of the snap on this particular listing and it says "Fiocchi Italy" not "Prada."  I can post a picture of this specific snap, but I think this probably is all we need to determine it's fake.  Any help appreciated?  Thanks!




Hi,

Asking again, could anyone take a look at this wallet to tell me if this is fake or not?  I am new here, so if I am posting this incorrectly, please let me know!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Hi! Received this in 2003 as a hand me down. Always wondered about the authenticity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## bloodyxcape

This bag was given to a family member, it does have some wear and tear but I’m trying to find out if it’s real. It looks like the Prada Cuir tote but I am unsure. I cannot find pics of this bag with this type of leather online. It did come with the card of authenticity shown below. It has no zippers and is not crossbody.


----------



## Dashali

Hello,
Please could you have a look at this bag! I am not sure that this is authentic or not. Thank you for your time


----------



## missfiggy

Louboutin Cat said:


> Hi! Received this in 2003 as a hand me down. Always wondered about the authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise. Thank you!



I think it's fake.  See what Bratty says.


----------



## missfiggy

bloodyxcape said:


> This bag was given to a family member, it does have some wear and tear but I’m trying to find out if it’s real. It looks like the Prada Cuir tote but I am unsure. I cannot find pics of this bag with this type of leather online. It did come with the card of authenticity shown below. It has no zippers and is not crossbody.



Very poor fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Hello,
> Please could you have a look at this bag! I am not sure that this is authentic or not. Thank you for your time



Photos inadequate for authentication.


----------



## heffalump221

Hi Authenticators I put this bag up a couple of times but did not receive a reply. I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate it for me please, it is my bag I bought a while ago, and these are my pictures, so no ebay. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## heffalump221

heffalump221 said:


> Hi Authenticators I put this bag up a couple of times but did not receive a reply. I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate it for me please, it is my bag I bought a while ago, and these are my pictures, so no ebay. Thank you very much for your help.


Here is a better picture of the front as the other is upside down


----------



## ElectricGypsy

heffalump221 said:


> Here is a better picture of the front as the other is upside down



Just FYI from the first page with the rules for authentications-

“Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose. “

The ladies that are here doing authentications do it on their own time and when they are able.  If they haven’t responded to your request, it may be because what you are asking is not something that can not be easily and quickly authenticated with what you are providing.  It could maybe be something that would take more time then they are able to give especially during the holiday season when everyone is busy. 

This is just from my own personal observation from what I have seen here over the years, if you have posted multiple times over and over, it can be viewed as pushy which may also be a reason why your request is being ignored.  Not saying that is why...that is just my assumption on a possible reason why. 

If you need an authentication and they have not responded, I would look at previous threads at some paid authentication services that you can use as well that have been recommended as reputable.  

Don’t know if this helps?


----------



## heffalump221

ElectricGypsy said:


> Just FYI from the first page with the rules for authentications-
> 
> “Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose. “
> 
> The ladies that are here doing authentications do it on their own time and when they are able.  If they haven’t responded to your request, it may be because what you are asking is not something that can not be easily and quickly authenticated with what you are providing.  It could maybe be something that would take more time then they are able to give especially during the holiday season when everyone is busy.
> 
> This is just from my own personal observation from what I have seen here over the years, if you have posted multiple times over and over, it can be viewed as pushy which may also be a reason why your request is being ignored.  Not saying that is why...that is just my assumption on a possible reason why.
> 
> If you need an authentication and they have not responded, I would look at previous threads at some paid authentication services that you can use as well that have been recommended as reputable.
> 
> Don’t know if this helps?


----------



## heffalump221

Thank you ElectricGypsy, that is why I am polite and hopefully not rude. I just wanted conformation that my item is genuine. I have always used TPF to help me with authenticating, and have done for over 10 years.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

heffalump221 said:


> Thank you ElectricGypsy, that is why I am polite and hopefully not rude. I just wanted conformation that my item is genuine. I have always used TPF to help me with authenticating, and have done for over 10 years.



YW! I’ve seen you post this bag a few times, which in itself is sometimes considered rude and why I wanted to let you know since you may not have realized it may come across that way.


----------



## heffalump221

If the kind authenticaters on here are not able to help, or do not want to authenticate for me, than they should let me know.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

heffalump221 said:


> If the kind authenticaters on here are not able to help, or do not want to authenticate for me, than they should let me know.



That’s why I quoted the first page with the rules and thought I would explain to maybe help out.  They aren’t obligated to have to answer any post.  

I would say if you have posted multiple times with no response to maybe go ahead and seek out a paid authentication service to help with answering your questions on authenticity.


----------



## heffalump221

Thank you, I might do that if I don't get a response. I was just very worried and quite anxious about it as you can see.


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> Photos inadequate for authentication.


Thank you for you time in any case! I already bought it and didn’t pay yet. So I think , I have to wait till it comes to take more detailed photos...


----------



## bloodyxcape

missfiggy said:


> Very poor fake.


I thought as much  thanks!


----------



## thom3318

missfiggy said:


> The wallet in the photos on the listing is probably authentic.  Some older styles had Fiocchi snaps.


Thanks so much for taking the time to look at it!


----------



## ghecute

Please help me to authenticate this prada. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ghecute

And also this. Thank you so much.


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> And also this. Thank you so much.


 Continuation


----------



## Bratty1919

ghecute said:


> Continuation



Still need better photos.


----------



## ghecute

Bratty1919 said:


> Still need better photos.


 
Noted. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

missfiggy said:


> I think it's fake.  See what Bratty says.



Thank you. Will hold for Bratty.


----------



## missfiggy

Wishing all members and their families a wonderful, joy filled, peaceful Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

missfiggy said:


> Wishing all members and their families a wonderful, joy filled, peaceful Christmas and New Year.
> View attachment 4287480



You are an angel, Missfiggy! Thank you and all for your kindness and time. Happy holidays to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Mbold

Will someone please help me to tell if this Prada bag is real? Thank you so much for your time and what you ladies do! You guys are amazing!


----------



## Prada Psycho

_*Prada Psycho*_ is off the air for Christmas Holiday.   This is was I'll be looking at until the first of the year.  Sitting on an island and chilling.

Merry and Happy to *MissFiggy* and *Bratty1919 *along with the rest of you folks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mbold said:


> Will someone please help me to tell if this Prada bag is real? Thank you so much for your time and what you ladies do! You guys are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287563
> View attachment 4287562
> View attachment 4287565
> View attachment 4287568
> View attachment 4287569
> View attachment 4287570
> View attachment 4287572
> View attachment 4287571
> 
> View attachment 4287574
> 
> View attachment 4287576



Last authentication from me for now, but I think this one may be authentic.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> _*Prada Psycho*_ is off the air for Christmas Holiday.   This is was I'll be looking at until the first of the year.  Sitting on an island and chilling.
> 
> Merry and Happy to *MissFiggy* and *Bratty1919 *along with the rest of you folks.



Very Merry Christmas, ladies!!!


----------



## jamespasto

Please help me authenticate this Prada purse

Name: Galleria Saffiano Lux 
Model #: 1BA274 F0002
Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-1BA2...125115?txnId=1639412532019#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## jamespasto

Here are the additional images. I could only do 10 at a time. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Marissa Duhn

Item name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Black 68138
eBay item number:
143064119545
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...119545?hash=item214f4938f9:g:PasAAOSwkXFcE1Y3
Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. 
THANK YOU THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Marissa Duhn said:


> Item name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Black 68138
> eBay item number:
> 143064119545
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...119545?hash=item214f4938f9:g:PasAAOSwkXFcE1Y3
> Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated.
> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!



It’s real, but seems to need some work.


----------



## Marissa Duhn

Bratty1919 said:


> It’s real, but seems to need some work.



Thank you so much!! 
Could I have the top loop repaired by a leather repair shop? Do you think that would be worth the trouble/cost? Or should I skip it? The only other used I have found are damaged in the same place or cost double.


----------



## missfiggy

Beware of this fake currently on ebay.au

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/254036791551?ul_noapp=true

And NOW we know how NOT GOOD Entrupy is at detecting fakes.

The Entrupy authentication for this is a forged copy.  The original certificate was issued for a bag bought from ******* - a NOTORIOUS onseller of fake Prada in Sydney Australia.  The product card is also a fake.  I also have an original copy of the original authentication by Entrupy so you can see how the certificate has been altered.  There is a monumental fraud going on here.

Fortunately ebay has removed the listing.

However Entrupy have made contacting themselves almost impossible so they will now have to go onto the list of VERY SUSPECT authentication services.


----------



## Bratty1919

Marissa Duhn said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Could I have the top loop repaired by a leather repair shop? Do you think that would be worth the trouble/cost? Or should I skip it? The only other used I have found are damaged in the same place or cost double.



Can’t really make that decision for you — this is an authentication page,  not a repair page.


----------



## roxies_mom

https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-satchel-messenger-brown-tessuto-and-saffiano-leather-tote/23266430/

Prada experts, can you have a look at this listing on Tradesy and give me your opinion please?  Your help is much appreciated.  Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

roxies_mom said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-satchel-messenger-brown-tessuto-and-saffiano-leather-tote/23266430/
> 
> Prada experts, can you have a look at this listing on Tradesy and give me your opinion please?  Your help is much appreciated.  Thank you!!



No red flags as far as I'm concerned.  Looks authentic.


----------



## roxies_mom

missfiggy said:


> No red flags as far as I'm concerned.  Looks authentic.


Thanks very much Miss Figgy!


----------



## Dashali

Hello! Happy New Year’s Eve!

Would really appreciate it if anyone can authenticate this Prada bag.
I got it on eBay and it finally was delivered today. One think that is strange (made in Italy tag) kind of cut off.
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Dashali

Couple more photos. Thank you one more time.


----------



## zakeya

hello there
can you Kindly help me authenticate this please

Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link: none
Comments: Happy new year and thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

zakeya said:


> hello there
> can you Kindly help me authenticate this please
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link: none
> Comments: Happy new year and thanks in advance



You haven't provided pictures at the correct size and/or detail as we request in post #1, however I can tell from these that the bag is most definitely NOT authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Couple more photos. Thank you one more time.



APPEARS to be authentic, but the removal of the "Made in Italy" tag is strange.


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> APPEARS to be authentic, but the removal of the "Made in Italy" tag is strange.


Thank you so much for your help. I inspected the removed tag. and it looks that it wasn’t cut (as I thought), but kind of sewed in (or just strange black material additional patch at the corner) ( because the edge of that patch has no torn edge). Have you ever seen that kind of thing? One more time want to thank you for your time


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dashali said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I inspected the removed tag. and it looks that it wasn’t cut (as I thought), but kind of sewed in (or just strange black material additional patch at the corner) ( because the edge of that patch has no torn edge). Have you ever seen that kind of thing? One more time want to thank you for your time


That looks to me like the tag was folded in half, then sewn down.  I can see part of the Made in Italy lettering.  If you have a seam ripper and the confidence, I'd gently pop those seams to expose the tag. I'm fearless and would do it in a heart beat.

No idea why anyone would go to such lengths to stitch it down though, unless the person that assembled this bag accidentally ran a seam over it. Weird.


----------



## waymlp

Hi Authenticators, 

I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag is authentic. Thank you so much!

Item name: Prada Shopping Bag Vitello Daino, colour Pomice 
Item number: n/a
Seller Name: ella066
links: https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/original-pradatasche/4742230.html  and
https://www.fashionette.de/prada-shopping-bag-vitello-daino-pomice-2















The seller has bought the bag in april 2017 in an absolutely trustworthy German online shop named Fashionette.de– comparable to net-a-porter.com and she hast he original receipt.


What irritates me is, that the Prada logo is missing on the lining and the hardwear. Does that mean that the bag is fake?


Englisch is not my mother language, so I hope that my question does not contain too many mistakes.


Julia


----------



## waymlp




----------



## zakeya

missfiggy said:


> You haven't provided pictures at the correct size and/or detail as we request in post #1, however I can tell from these that the bag is most definitely NOT authentic.



ooh sorry about that..
thank you sooooo much


----------



## zizou04

deleted


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store just now  . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. Ican return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance also HAPPY NEW YEAR 


item name: PRADA Saffiano Tessuto Nylon Tote Nero Black

listing number: none

seller id: none

link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-tessuto-nylon-tote-nero-black-77542

comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## luxebeeauty

Part 2:


----------



## Guccigaga

Hello.  I am hoping someone can help me this this purse.  I used to authenticate on this site in the vintage Gucci section but I no longer have the time.  
Item: Nylon Prada
Item number: none
Purschased at Estate sale


----------



## Natural76

Hi can you look at this crossbag for me, my sister gave this to me as a gift. Thanks


----------



## Natural76

Here is the zipper pull as well


----------



## Bratty1919

Guccigaga said:


> Hello.  I am hoping someone can help me this this purse.  I used to authenticate on this site in the vintage Gucci section but I no longer have the time.
> Item: Nylon Prada
> Item number: none
> Purschased at Estate sale
> View attachment 4295105
> View attachment 4295106
> View attachment 4295107
> View attachment 4295108
> View attachment 4295109
> View attachment 4295110
> View attachment 4295111
> View attachment 4295112
> View attachment 4295113



As a former authenticator, I’d hope your pictures would be much better. Please post much clearer photos.


----------



## Bratty1919

Natural76 said:


> Here is the zipper pull as well



This is fine.


----------



## zizou04

could you please help authenticate the following

Item Name:  *100%AUTHENTIC Women's PRADA SAFFIANO Lux Double Zip Black Large Tote Hand Bag*
Listing number: *273636526301*
Seller ID:  sam_tradings
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Prada Psycho

zizou04 said:


> could you please help authenticate the following
> 
> Item Name:  *100%AUTHENTIC Women's PRADA SAFFIANO Lux Double Zip Black Large Tote Hand Bag*
> Listing number: *273636526301*
> Seller ID:  sam_tradings
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Womens-PRADA-SAFFIANO-Lux-Double-Zip-Black-Large-Tote-Hand-Bag/273636526301?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


If you get the bag that's in the photos, it appears authentic.  They have three other bags identical to this one in different colors for the exact price.  That generally raises an eyebrow for me.


----------



## Natural76

Hi I have this purse that I purchased from a consignment store. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## zizou04

Prada Psycho said:


> If you get the bag that's in the photos, it appears authentic.  They have three other bags identical to this one in different colors for the exact price.  That generally raises an eyebrow for me.


Thanks for your insight and for raising your concern about this.


----------



## waymlp

waymlp said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag is authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Shopping Bag Vitello Daino, colour Pomice
> Item number: n/a
> Seller Name: ella066
> links: https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/original-pradatasche/4742230.html  and
> https://www.fashionette.de/prada-shopping-bag-vitello-daino-pomice-2
> 
> View attachment 4293638
> View attachment 4293639
> View attachment 4293647
> View attachment 4293646
> View attachment 4293645
> View attachment 4293644
> View attachment 4293643
> View attachment 4293642
> View attachment 4293641
> View attachment 4293640
> View attachment 4293639
> View attachment 4293638
> 
> 
> The seller has bought the bag in april 2017 in an absolutely trustworthy German online shop named Fashionette.de– comparable to net-a-porter.com and she hast he original receipt.
> 
> 
> What irritates me is, that the Prada logo is missing on the lining and the hardwear. Does that mean that the bag is fake?
> 
> 
> Englisch is not my mother language, so I hope that my question does not contain too many mistakes.
> 
> 
> Julia



is there no one here who can help me?


----------



## waymlp

waymlp said:


> View attachment 4293665
> View attachment 4293666
> View attachment 4293672
> View attachment 4293673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have any further photos.


----------



## missfiggy

waymlp said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinion on whether this bag is authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Shopping Bag Vitello Daino, colour Pomice
> Item number: n/a
> Seller Name: ella066
> links: https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/original-pradatasche/4742230.html  and
> https://www.fashionette.de/prada-shopping-bag-vitello-daino-pomice-2
> 
> View attachment 4293638
> View attachment 4293639
> View attachment 4293647
> View attachment 4293646
> View attachment 4293645
> View attachment 4293644
> View attachment 4293643
> View attachment 4293642
> View attachment 4293641
> View attachment 4293640
> View attachment 4293639
> View attachment 4293638
> 
> 
> The seller has bought the bag in april 2017 in an absolutely trustworthy German online shop named Fashionette.de– comparable to net-a-porter.com and she hast he original receipt.
> 
> 
> What irritates me is, that the Prada logo is missing on the lining and the hardwear. Does that mean that the bag is fake?
> 
> 
> Englisch is not my mother language, so I hope that my question does not contain too many mistakes.
> 
> 
> Julia



I think this bag is probably authentic.  Prada did do some ranges with plain canvas lining instead of the usual monogrammed damask. This looks like one of them.


----------



## missfiggy

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at* the thrift store* just now  . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. Ican return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance also HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-tessuto-nylon-tote-nero-black-77542





I wonder how fashionphile would react to being called the thrift store????hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## missfiggy

zizou04 said:


> could you please help authenticate the following
> 
> Item Name:  *100%AUTHENTIC Women's PRADA SAFFIANO Lux Double Zip Black Large Tote Hand Bag*
> Listing number: *273636526301*
> Seller ID:  sam_tradings
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-Womens-PRADA-SAFFIANO-Lux-Double-Zip-Black-Large-Tote-Hand-Bag/273636526301?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



I think that all this seller's Coach and Michael Kors is fake so I would be VERY WARY about buying anything from them, no matter how good the documentation looks.


----------



## waymlp

missfiggy said:


> I think this bag is probably authentic.  Prada did do some ranges with plain canvas lining instead of the usual monogrammed damask. This looks like one of them.



Thank you so much!


----------



## luxebeeauty

missfiggy said:


> I wonder how fashionphile would react to being called the thrift store????hahahahahahahahahaha



Oops so sorry for the misunderstanding I got the bag at the thrift store the other day  I'm referencing the link to fashionphile because the purse I got looks like it  .. I'm SOO sorry if I didn't explain well ..  as always thank you SOO much for helping and taking the time to look at the purse


----------



## missfiggy

luxebeeauty said:


> Oops so sorry for the misunderstanding I got the bag at the thrift store the other day  I'm referencing the link to fashionphile because the purse I got looks like it .. so sorry .. but thank you SOO much for helping



So are the photos in your post the actual bag you bought?


----------



## luxebeeauty

missfiggy said:


> So are the photos in your post the actual bag you bought?



Yes the photos I posted  is the actual purse I got from the thrift store


----------



## Mollieb13

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...e&pageci=b6fe45cd-c489-4856-859a-7fda8a9ba6eb

Can anyone tell me if this is genuine?! Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

Mollieb13 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Vintage-Prada-Handbag-small-/132906624019?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=fbb0f25f95b44c6a8dadd3e0374fadf3&bu=44734488397&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F132906624019&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=1e7138ff1680a9c4d7a1815bffd48fdd&ul_noapp=true&pageci=b6fe45cd-c489-4856-859a-7fda8a9ba6eb
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is genuine?! Thank you!




Post with correct format from Post #1, Page #1 of this thread.


----------



## Mollieb13

Can anyone verify if this is genuine?


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi! I bought this Prada bag on Ebay and I was wondering if someone could take a look at it and see if it looks good?

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada Brown Leather and Nylon Crossbody Mini Bag
Listing number: 332952693121
Seller ID: harborgirls
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Brown...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 
Comments: additional photos below


----------



## MarkWoo

hello,guys! Happy New Year from Taipei, Taiwan. Wish you all have a great holiday!

I recently purchased a vintage classic nylon backpack. Would you authenticate it please. Let me know if you need more photo. Thank you as always. Love you guys.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Prada experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
Would you please help to authenticate this Prada backpack?  Will be great for traveling.
Item name:  Christmas gifts! Free Shipping! Prada Black Nylon Backpack
Item #:        153326496196
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christmas-...h=item23b2f8a9c4:g:0o8AAOSwydZcEdIW:rk:3:pf:0
Seller I.D.:   sherly205
Thank you in advance.  Have a great Sunday


----------



## missfiggy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Prada experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> Would you please help to authenticate this Prada backpack?  Will be great for traveling.
> Item name:  Christmas gifts! Free Shipping! Prada Black Nylon Backpack
> Item #:        153326496196
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christmas-...h=item23b2f8a9c4:g:0o8AAOSwydZcEdIW:rk:3:pf:0
> Seller I.D.:   sherly205
> Thank you in advance.  Have a great Sunday



VILE BEYOND BELIEF.  Horrible, nausea inducing fake.


----------



## missfiggy

* Mollieb13 *

Can anyone verify if this is genuine?

Please take the time to read post #1 of this thread.  The photos supplied are totally useless for authentication, and the lack of a "please" or "thankyou" is totally rude.


----------



## missfiggy

Hi! I bought this Prada bag on Ebay and I was wondering if someone could take a look at it and see if it looks good?

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada Brown Leather and Nylon Crossbody Mini Bag
Listing number: 332952693121
Seller ID: harborgirls
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Brown-Leather-and-Nylon-Crossbody-Mini-Bag/332952693121?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 
Comments: additional photos below

This might be authentic.  Wait and see what Bratty1919 says - she's our vintage expert.


----------



## missfiggy

x


----------



## luxebeeauty

missfiggy said:


> So are the photos in your post the actual bag you bought?



Do you think the Prada bag I got is authentic? This is the 4th Prada bag I got in that thrift store I'm hoping this one is real too **cross fingers** THANK YOU So much again


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Your photos aren't attaching.



sorry for the inconvenience. I repost the photos again. Thank you


----------



## guyiiz.n

Hi Authenticators,

I have attached image of Prada Premium Gift that I brought from selling application platform. I'd like to sincerely beg you, please kindly check authenticity of that bag base on image I attached.

I looking forward for replying from you.

Thank you very much


----------



## kerstinmaria

missfiggy said:


> Hi! I bought this Prada bag on Ebay and I was wondering if someone could take a look at it and see if it looks good?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Brown Leather and Nylon Crossbody Mini Bag
> Listing number: 332952693121
> Seller ID: harborgirls
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Brown-Leather-and-Nylon-Crossbody-Mini-Bag/332952693121?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: additional photos below
> 
> This might be authentic.  Wait and see what Bratty1919 says - she's our vintage expert.




Thank you missfiggy! I’ll wait to see if Bratty1919 will be able to take a look.


----------



## tabolove26

missfiggy said:


> VILE BEYOND BELIEF.  Horrible, nausea inducing fake.


OMG!  I am so glad I asked for your advice first.  Sorry about the nauseathe fake caused .  It is a crime!


----------



## Prada Psycho

guyiiz.n said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I have attached image of Prada Premium Gift that I brought from selling application platform. I'd like to sincerely beg you, please kindly check authenticity of that bag base on image I attached.
> 
> I looking forward for replying from you.
> 
> Thank you very much


Total fake. Not even a good one.


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Please help me authenticate this prada wallet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghecute

And also these pls. Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

ghecute said:


> Great day! Please help me authenticate this prada wallet. Thanks in advance.



Looks like an old fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

ghecute said:


> And also these pls. Thank you so much!



I don't think any of them are authentic.


----------



## greensaint

Hello, long time follower to this great thread. Could you please confirm if this bag is real?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273645557258 

Thank you very much


----------



## ghecute

missfiggy said:


> I don't think any of them are authentic.


Oh! Thank you so much for your time. This is my 4th time, again,  fake prada. Waste of money. So sad.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ghecute said:


> Oh! Thank you so much for your time. This is my 4th time, again,  fake prada. Waste of money. So sad.


 
Then this should be a lesson: save your money and shop at a real Prada boutique.


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate these shoes? Thanks in advance


----------



## Springroll

Hello,
Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
Thanks in advance!!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-handbag/183613988027?hash=item2ac03f1cbb:g:jSsAAOSwPjhb1znw:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## Prada Psycho

Springroll said:


> Hello,
> Could you kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-handbag/183613988027?hash=item2ac03f1cbb:g:jSsAAOSwPjhb1znw:rk:5:pf:0


Fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

Mollieb13 said:


> Can anyone verify if this is genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296937
> View attachment 4296938
> View attachment 4296939
> View attachment 4296940
> View attachment 4296941
> View attachment 4296942
> View attachment 4296943
> View attachment 4296944
> View attachment 4296945



These pictures are atrocious


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Hi! I bought this Prada bag on Ebay and I was wondering if someone could take a look at it and see if it looks good?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Brown Leather and Nylon Crossbody Mini Bag
> Listing number: 332952693121
> Seller ID: harborgirls
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Brown-Leather-and-Nylon-Crossbody-Mini-Bag/332952693121?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: additional photos below
> 
> This might be authentic.  Wait and see what Bratty1919 says - she's our vintage expert.



This is real & in good shape for the age, too.


----------



## Bratty1919

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! I bought this Prada bag on Ebay and I was wondering if someone could take a look at it and see if it looks good?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Brown Leather and Nylon Crossbody Mini Bag
> Listing number: 332952693121
> Seller ID: harborgirls
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Brown-Leather-and-Nylon-Crossbody-Mini-Bag/332952693121?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: additional photos below



This granny is real & in lovely shape


----------



## kerstinmaria

Bratty1919 said:


> This granny is real & in lovely shape



Thank you so much Bratty1919! That makes me very happy


----------



## sp96

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: Not sure, it was a gift. Sorry  I believe this is the wallet on the Prada site.
Comments: My mother got me this Prada wallet for a graduation present. It was purchased on Reebonz last week (?). I'd really appreciate if someone could please authenticate for me! Comparing to the website photos, it looks authentic (or at least a really good fake), but there was something weird I found - a *hair* that appears to be laminated into the (white plastic) authenticity card. You can see it clearly in the photos. I don't know if an authentic Prada would go through QC missing this. 
Wallet:





Close-up of hardware, zippers, and inside stamp:






Authenticity cards and envelope:


You can see the hair looking thing here, I tried to scrape at it but I think it's laminated into the card:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Note: it's hard to see in the photos (sorry) but the stitching is slanted, not flat. I'd really appreciate any input! Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

sp96 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: Not sure, it was a gift. Sorry  I believe this is the wallet on the Prada site.
> Comments: My mother got me this Prada wallet for a graduation present. It was purchased on Reebonz last week (?). I'd really appreciate if someone could please authenticate for me! Comparing to the website photos, it looks authentic (or at least a really good fake), but there was something weird I found - a *hair* that appears to be laminated into the (white plastic) authenticity card. You can see it clearly in the photos. I don't know if an authentic Prada would go through QC missing this.
> Wallet:
> View attachment 4300943
> 
> View attachment 4300944
> View attachment 4300946
> 
> Close-up of hardware, zippers, and inside stamp:
> View attachment 4300948
> View attachment 4300945
> View attachment 4300952
> 
> View attachment 4300953
> 
> Authenticity cards and envelope:
> View attachment 4300950
> 
> You can see the hair looking thing here, I tried to scrape at it but I think it's laminated into the card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300951
> View attachment 4300947
> 
> Note: it's hard to see in the photos (sorry) but the stitching is slanted, not flat. I'd really appreciate any input! Thank you!



Haven't yet caught Reebonz selling any fakes and the wallet looks authentic to me.  Re Prada and quality control.....ROFLMAO.  Prada's qc is just appalling, so I'm not in the least surprised to see a hair laminated into the card.


----------



## sp96

missfiggy said:


> Haven't yet caught Reebonz selling any fakes and the wallet looks authentic to me.  Re Prada and quality control.....ROFLMAO.  Prada's qc is just appalling, so I'm not in the least surprised to see a hair laminated into the card.


Thank you missfiggy. Much appreciated  
Have to admit I'm not well-versed in the Pradaverse but I've definitely heard of the quality decline. That being said.. a hair, really


----------



## pursemom1980

Hello, please help me authenticate this bn2541 Tessuto Saffian bleu. I bought this used and believe a family member bought in Italy . it feels real.  came with a large dustbag the it does have a tag that has 100% cotton on it. i have been doing tons of research and most of the pics i found have stitching in the front between the handles where the pocket is located. mine doesnt have it. I also did not find a number inside just the made in italy tag. 

ty in advance fingersncrossed


----------



## ElectricGypsy

jillbyg said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bn2541 Tessuto Saffian bleu. I bought this used and believe a family member bought in Italy . it feels real.  came with a large dustbag the it does have a tag that has 100% cotton on it. i have been doing tons of research and most of the pics i found have stitching in the front between the handles where the pocket is located. mine doesnt have it. I also did not find a number inside just the made in italy tag.
> 
> ty in advance fingersncrossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301336
> View attachment 4301337
> View attachment 4301338
> View attachment 4301339
> View attachment 4301340
> View attachment 4301341
> View attachment 4301342
> View attachment 4301343
> View attachment 4301344
> View attachment 4301345



Is it just the camera or my eyes? Why does that bag look black to me?


----------



## pursemom1980

ElectricGypsy said:


> Is it just the camera or my eyes? Why does that bag look black to me?


its just the lighting, the color is navy blue


----------



## sharapowerBaby

Hello, would you please check this messenger bag is authentic or not, thank you very much. 

Here is some photos that the seller provided, no authenticity card, Seller told me she bought 7 or 8 years ago. I find that the triangle logo without piece of leather on its back a little odd to me. Do you guys think I should get it? Its about $178 USD though.

Link：https://shopee.tw/jccheng1027/1707192058?version=ecfb22c8f5af8c827ffde3688ac925df


----------



## Bratty1919

sharapowerBaby said:


> Hello, would you please check this messenger bag is authentic or not, thank you very much.
> 
> Here is some photos that the seller provided, no authenticity card, Seller told me she bought 7 or 8 years ago. I find that the triangle logo without piece of leather on its back a little odd to me. Do you guys think I should get it? Its about $178 USD though.
> 
> Link：https://shopee.tw/jccheng1027/1707192058?version=ecfb22c8f5af8c827ffde3688ac925df
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302574
> View attachment 4302575
> View attachment 4302581
> View attachment 4302579
> View attachment 4302578
> View attachment 4302576
> View attachment 4302580



Better lining photos please?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Better lining photos please?


I was going to say the same thing Bratty!


----------



## an.clark

Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano tote
Listing number: private seller
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: Hello, please can you help me authenticate this beauty, it's from the private seller.


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Per favore mi dice se è falsa?
Item Name: ebay
Listing number:
Seller ID venditore privato


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Per favore mi dice se è falsa? Grazie in anticipo
Item Name:vestiare collective
Listing number:4175355
Seller ID marhe


----------



## missfiggy

an.clark said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria Saffiano tote
> Listing number: private seller
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: Hello, please can you help me authenticate this beauty, it's from the private seller.



Better photos of the lining please.


----------



## missfiggy

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Per favore mi dice se è falsa?
> Item Name: ebay
> Listing number:
> Seller ID venditore privato



Le tue foto devono essere più grandi. Si prega di leggere il post n. 1 del thread che spiega le foto di cui abbiamo bisogno. Dobbiamo essere in grado di vedere piccoli dettagli.

Your photos must be bigger. Please read post #1 of the thread which explains the photos we need.  We must be able to see tiny details.


----------



## cici0593

Need help !! 
Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada belt?? 
I know that it is an older style but I just do not know if it is authentic or not?? 
Has anyone ever seen it? or are there tells that show that it is not authentic 
this is the belt 




Thank you so much!!


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Please, is authenthiche his bag?
Thanks
https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...borsa-a-mano-prada-bianco-pelle-4175355.shtml


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Need help !! 
Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada?
Thank you so much!!
https://www.rebelle.com/it/prada-borse-3230131


----------



## Bratty1919

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Need help !!
> Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada?
> Thank you so much!!
> https://www.rebelle.com/it/prada-borse-3230131



Please use format from Post #1, Page #1 of this thread!


----------



## Bratty1919

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Please, is authenthiche his bag?
> Thanks
> https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...borsa-a-mano-prada-bianco-pelle-4175355.shtml


Format?


----------



## Bratty1919

cici0593 said:


> Need help !!
> Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada belt??
> I know that it is an older style but I just do not know if it is authentic or not??
> Has anyone ever seen it? or are there tells that show that it is not authentic
> this is the belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



This thread is for purses/wallets/backpacks.


----------



## missfiggy

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Please, is authenthiche his bag?
> Thanks
> https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...borsa-a-mano-prada-bianco-pelle-4175355.shtml





cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Need help !!
> Does anyone know if this is an authentic Prada?
> Thank you so much!!
> https://www.rebelle.com/it/prada-borse-3230131




We understand that english is not your first language.  We have a specific format that you need to use to post a request. It is set out in post #1.  However, today, I can tell you that the photos in both the listings are not adequate for authentication.  Post #1 has a list of the photos we need to see.  They must show tiny details.  The photos of the black bag are too dark to see tiny details.  There are not enough photos of the white bag.

Comprendiamo che l'inglese non è la tua prima lingua. Abbiamo un formato specifico che devi utilizzare per pubblicare una richiesta. È esposto nel post n. 1. Tuttavia, oggi, posso dirti che le foto in entrambi gli elenchi non sono abbastanza chiare per l'autenticazione. Il post n. 1 ha un elenco delle foto che dobbiamo vedere. Devono mostrare piccoli dettagli. Le foto della borsa nera sono troppo scure per vedere piccoli dettagli. Non ci sono abbastanza foto della borsa bianca.


----------



## an.clark

missfiggy said:


> Better photos of the lining please.


----------



## missfiggy

an.clark said:


>



Photos of the lining must be clear, well lit closeups.  I need to be able to see the stitching and weaving pattern.  Scroll back through the thread a bit to see the sort of photos needed. There must be at least one photo with flash and one with natural daylight.


----------



## an.clark

missfiggy said:


> Photos of the lining must be clear, well lit closeups.  I need to be able to see the stitching and weaving pattern.  Scroll back through the thread a bit to see the sort of photos needed. There must be at least one photo with flash and one with natural daylight.


----------



## sharapowerBaby

sharapowerBaby said:


> Hello, would you please check this messenger bag is authentic or not, thank you very much.
> 
> Here is some photos that the seller provided, no authenticity card, Seller told me she bought 7 or 8 years ago. I find that the triangle logo without piece of leather on its back a little odd to me. Do you guys think I should get it? Its about $178 USD though.
> 
> Link：https://shopee.tw/jccheng1027/1707192058?version=ecfb22c8f5af8c827ffde3688ac925df
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302574
> View attachment 4302575
> View attachment 4302581
> View attachment 4302579
> View attachment 4302578
> View attachment 4302576
> View attachment 4302580





Bratty1919 said:


> Better lining photos please?





Prada Psycho said:


> I was going to say the same thing Bratty!


j

Hello,sorry for the late reply. I just get the bag, here is the close up photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## Prissygirl

Can you please authenticate this? It is in my possession. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prissygirl said:


> Can you please authenticate this? It is in my possession. Thank you in advance!



I’m not convinced this is real. @Prada Psycho @missfiggy


----------



## sharapowerBaby

sharapowerBaby said:


> Hello,sorry for the late reply. I just get the bag, here is the close up photos. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4307734
> View attachment 4307736
> View attachment 4307731
> View attachment 4307732
> View attachment 4307735
> View attachment 4307730
> View attachment 4307733




I’m terribly sorry if I do something wrong with my post. If you don’t mind, please let me know why. Again, I’m sorry.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. @Prada Psycho @missfiggy





Prissygirl said:


> Can you please authenticate this? It is in my possession. Thank you in advance!




Total fake.

Next time use the proper authentication request form as found on page one, post one of this thread or the post will be ignored.


----------



## Prissygirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.
> 
> Next time use the proper authentication request form as found on page one, post one of this thread or the post will be ignored.


I greatly appreciate everyones responses.  It’s a bag I’ve had for years. Thought it was off but wasn’t sure. Thank you. I still love it. 

Respectfully, what did I do wrong in my post? I read post #1 and thought I’d followed the guidelines. If not, I appreciate clarification on what I did wrong. Thanks


----------



## RueMonge

Prissygirl said:


> I greatly appreciate everyones responses.  It’s a bag I’ve had for years. Thought it was off but wasn’t sure. Thank you. I still love it.
> 
> Respectfully, what did I do wrong in my post? I read post #1 and thought I’d followed the guidelines. If not, I appreciate clarification on what I did wrong. Thanks


It helps the authentcators to know where the bag came from, even if it was years ago. An auction, a thrift store, your aunt, etc.


----------



## Prissygirl

RueMonge said:


> It helps the authentcators to know where the bag came from, even if it was years ago. An auction, a thrift store, your aunt, etc.


Ok thanks. I guess I thought saying it was in my possession was enough. 

FWIW, I bought the bag off eBay probably 20 years ago. I didn’t know the style or I would have included that in the post. I had always wondered about it. Nothing is sure unless purchased directly from Prada, I guess. 

Thanks to everyone for what you do.


----------



## missfiggy

I think the red saffy above is authentic.  Sorry for this weirdness but today my system doesn't want to do anything sensible and quotes won't attach.


----------



## missfiggy

This was another confirmation that the red saffy is probably authentic but it came through as garbled trash.  Internet is great when it works.........


----------



## olotuara@gmail.

Is this wallet authentic? 

Item name: vela Prada wallet


----------



## olotuara@gmail.

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gold long wallet
Listing number: I purchased this from a previous owner.
Seller ID:













Link:


----------



## missfiggy

olotuara@gmail. said:


> View attachment 4316554
> View attachment 4316553
> View attachment 4316554
> View attachment 4316551
> View attachment 4316550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this wallet authentic?
> 
> Item name: vela Prada wallet


Looks either very old (which doesn't fit with what I can see), or fake.


----------



## olga_z

Hi! 
Please help out Found the bag, but the seller doesn't have documents nor receipt to the bag anymore. It's not ebay, but local Latvian website, where people sell their clothes and accessories (something like Vestiaire collective, but not only for luxury goods). I'm yet to meet with the seller, but would highly appreciate your help. Also, seller says that shoulder strap does not come with this bag; not sure if that's true. Adding more pics (the colour is grey)

Item Name: Prada Galleria bag
Listing number: --
Seller ID: --
Link: https://www.andelemandele.lv/perle/1232756/prada-soma/

many thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

olga_z said:


> Hi!
> Please help out Found the bag, but the seller doesn't have documents nor receipt to the bag anymore. It's not ebay, but local Latvian website, where people sell their clothes and accessories (something like Vestiaire collective, but not only for luxury goods). I'm yet to meet with the seller, but would highly appreciate your help. Also, seller says that shoulder strap does not come with this bag; not sure if that's true. Adding more pics (the colour is grey)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria bag
> Listing number: --
> Seller ID: --
> Link: https://www.andelemandele.lv/perle/1232756/prada-soma/
> 
> many thanks!


Totally inadequate photos to authenticate.


----------



## Gaby511

Hi, I just purchased what I believe is a Prada bag but after googling it, I couldn’t find anything on it. So wanted to double check here. I've been trying to learn how to authenticate by using this forum and other websites but I just can't figure this one out. Would appreciate the help.



Item Name: Authentic Prada Hand Bag Brown Nylon 172951
Listing number: 273668028631
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...EYRNSHpjjw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## j.lee

Dear Ladies..
Can you guys please help me authenticate this glasses on Ebay,
Item no 332998097163
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/332998097163

Thank you so much


----------



## Bratty1919

Gaby511 said:


> Hi, I just purchased what I believe is a Prada bag but after googling it, I couldn’t find anything on it. So wanted to double check here. I've been trying to learn how to authenticate by using this forum and other websites but I just can't figure this one out. Would appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Hand Bag Brown Nylon 172951
> Listing number: 273668028631
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Hand-Bag-Browns-Nylon-172951-/273668028631?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2B55VCEGPvmBF7Qu6lEYRNSHpjjw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



Since you are the winning bidder, have you paid for this item?


----------



## Bratty1919

j.lee said:


> Dear Ladies..
> Can you guys please help me authenticate this glasses on Ebay,
> Item no 332998097163
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/332998097163
> 
> Thank you so much



This thread is for wallets & handbags.


----------



## Gaby511

Bratty1919 said:


> Since you are the winning bidder, have you paid for this item?



No I haven’t yet.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hi, Ladies. Hope you all doing well today.
I saw this green messenger bag on Facebook Market, I asked the seller for some detailed photos, he told me that he got it from his friend, who bought it very long time ago.

The condition is great with very good price.
Please help me authenticate this bag. I really want to buy it.

I will ask for more photos if you need more to authenticate.
Thank you as always.


----------



## Bratty1919

Gaby511 said:


> No I haven’t yet.



Please feel free to post your own photos once you’ve PAID and received this item, then.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> Hi, Ladies. Hope you all doing well today.
> I saw this green messenger bag on Facebook Market, I asked the seller for some detailed photos, he told me that he got it from his friend, who bought it very long time ago.
> 
> The condition is great with very good price.
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I really want to buy it.
> 
> I will ask for more photos if you need more to authenticate.
> Thank you as always.
> 
> View attachment 4323574
> 
> View attachment 4323576
> View attachment 4323577
> View attachment 4323578
> View attachment 4323579
> View attachment 4323580
> View attachment 4323584
> View attachment 4323585
> View attachment 4323587
> View attachment 4323588



Looking okay to me. @missfiggy  & @Prada Psycho ?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Looking okay to me. @missfiggy  & @Prada Psycho ?


Yes and no.

Sorry, best I can do on this one.  If it's from 20ish years ago or more, I'm just not familiar with some of the details. But I'm leaning towards yes/authentic.


----------



## topshopper

Hello, I need help,authenticating this bag I recently purchased on eBay.  The listing number is 
223106759810


----------



## MarkWoo

Bratty1919 said:


> Looking okay to me. @missfiggy  & @Prada Psycho ?





Prada Psycho said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Sorry, best I can do on this one.  If it's from 20ish years ago or more, I'm just not familiar with some of the details. But I'm leaning towards yes/authentic.



I’m very happy to hear that. Can’t wait to get it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

topshopper said:


> Hello, I need help,authenticating this bag I recently purchased on eBay.  The listing number is
> 223106759810



Format???


----------



## topshopper




----------



## topshopper




----------



## topshopper

Item Name: Prada Canapa Denim Avio
Listing number: 2231067598107
Seller ID:leoara01
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cana...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

topshopper said:


> Hello, I need help,authenticating this bag I recently purchased on eBay.  The listing number is
> 223106759810



SHEEESH!!!!!  MANNERS??????

Please, thankyou and format???!!!


----------



## missfiggy

oops twice


----------



## j.lee

Can you ladies please tell me, where i can get authentication on glasses?
The other tread seems not active since end 2018.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-these-accessories.499791/page-27
I kinda new to this purseblog, so its a bit still confusing to me
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## topshopper

missfiggy said:


> SHEEESH!!!!!  MANNERS??????
> 
> Please, thankyou and format???!!!


Well excuse me. I hit the send button prematurely and had to step away from
my tablet before I was able to complete 
my request. I am always so taken aback by those who are so quick to pounce on others and attempt to demean without any thought that an innocent mistake may have occurred. My sincererest apologies for having offended your sensibilities. 
Regards


----------



## missfiggy

topshopper said:


> View attachment 4323984
> View attachment 4323983
> View attachment 4323982
> 
> View attachment 4323981



Hmmpf...STILL no please, no thank you, no help from me.


----------



## missfiggy

topshopper said:


> Item Name: Prada Canapa Denim Avio
> Listing number: 2231067598107
> Seller ID:leoara01
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Canapa-Denim-Avio-Tote-Bag-Small/223106759810?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:



LOL...must have "stepped away" again before thinking of please and thankyou.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! I'm not really familiar with Prada, but I just couldn't pass this one up. I was wondering if you guys could authenticate this vintage wallet I purchased?
Item Name: I believe it's a continental wallet in cervo or vitello daino leather
Listing number: private seller, not on ebay
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: the color is dark gray with brown undertones. There's a small dark gray tag in the zipped compartment that says 'Made in China' in light gray or white letters, I couldn't get a good picture of it because of its size and placement, sorry. The leather feels really nice, buttery soft. If there's any photos missing, let me know!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Prada messenger bag
Designer item no: 1BD738/BT1738 (not sure)
Seller ID: law lawyer (Carousell)
Link: https://tw.carousell.com/p/183807145

Comment: Hello Ladies, thank you for the help another day, but unfortunately the seller sold the green bag just after I post my last request. 

  So yesterday I saw another black one, which is current version of this bag I believe. Depending on Sellers ratings and what he sold before. He seems very solid and trustworthy. So I bought it, and it just delivered to me today.

 Please help me authenticate this one, I took some photos, please let me know if you need more photos.I hope everything is ok. Thank you  so much.




















additional lining photos:


----------



## latetothe game

Would you kindly give your opinion on this bag.  I did get extra pictures, but don't know how to attach them.  Thank you in advance for your help.

Item Name:  Prada Black Nero Vitello Daino Leather Hobo Handbag Pebbled Shoulder Medium

Listing Number:  192804834441

Seller ID:  Kidden 2

Link:https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...c=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&_fosrp=1


----------



## Gaby511

Bratty1919 said:


> Please feel free to post your own photos once you’ve PAID and received this item, then.


Just thought I’d update you guys. I ended up messaging the seller with doubts about authenticity. The seller canceled the order without any hesitation or questions.


----------



## hirohirobb

Hi! I want to buy this boots and I want to know about authenticity. Thank you for helping me out !!

Item Name: Prada Black Brogue Leather Zipper Combat Biker Boots Motorcycle Booties 35.5
Listing number: 18363256926
Seller ID: advancebuy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183632569268
Comments: Thank you !!


----------



## Bratty1919

Gaby511 said:


> Just thought I’d update you guys. I ended up messaging the seller with doubts about authenticity. The seller canceled the order without any hesitation or questions.



Next time, authentication should be done before bidding/buying; its polite and doesn’t violate eBay policy (which you technically did!)


----------



## Bratty1919

Gaby511 said:


> Just thought I’d update you guys. I ended up messaging the seller with doubts about authenticity. The seller canceled the order without any hesitation or questions.



.


----------



## Bratty1919

hirohirobb said:


> Hi! I want to buy this boots and I want to know about authenticity. Thank you for helping me out !!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Brogue Leather Zipper Combat Biker Boots Motorcycle Booties 35.5
> Listing number: 18363256926
> Seller ID: advancebuy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183632569268
> Comments: Thank you !!



This thread is for handbags & wallets.


----------



## Jakikay

Hello can you kindly authenticate this White Prada Lux Bag? Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Jakikay said:


> Hello can you kindly authenticate this White Prada Lux Bag? Thank you!


Please read post #1 for the photos we need. Your photos are inadequate for authentication, and they are also not clear enough.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jakikay said:


> Hello can you kindly authenticate this White Prada Lux Bag? Thank you!





missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need. Your photos are inadequate for authentication, and they are also not clear enough.




Given I have NO desire to look at this again, I'll save us the agony: it's a fake.


----------



## Jodiebee

Hi, can anyone offer a secon opinion on this bag please, it has been authenticated by RA, I’ve also posted on another thread on this site asking for any info on the bag, year “name” I bought it on eBay. The seller said they got it on old Bond Street. She is more than happy for me to return for a refund as I expressed my concerns about the bag.


----------



## sofiagm

Item name: Prada Saffiano Camera Bag

Seller: sparkling_m

Link: https://posh.mk/wDy50xoDZT

Comments: Hi, I’d love an opinion on this bag, the logo is rubbing me the wrong way. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sofiagm said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Camera Bag
> 
> Seller: sparkling_m
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/wDy50xoDZT
> 
> Comments: Hi, I’d love an opinion on this bag, the logo is rubbing me the wrong way. Thank you in advance!


Looks fishy for a lot of reasons. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jodiebee said:


> View attachment 4329030
> View attachment 4329031
> View attachment 4329032
> View attachment 4329033
> View attachment 4329034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone offer a secon opinion on this bag please, it has been authenticated by RA, I’ve also posted on another thread on this site asking for any info on the bag, year “name” I bought it on eBay. The seller said they got it on old Bond Street. She is more than happy for me to return for a refund as I expressed my concerns about the bag.


Authentication request format?


----------



## missfiggy

Jodiebee said:


> View attachment 4329030
> View attachment 4329031
> View attachment 4329032
> View attachment 4329033
> View attachment 4329034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can anyone offer a secon opinion on this bag please, it has been authenticated by RA, I’ve also posted on another thread on this site asking for any info on the bag, year “name” I bought it on eBay. The seller said they got it on old Bond Street. She is more than happy for me to return for a refund as I expressed my concerns about the bag.


Looks authentic, but well trashed.


----------



## missfiggy

sofiagm said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Camera Bag
> 
> Seller: sparkling_m
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/wDy50xoDZT
> 
> Comments: Hi, I’d love an opinion on this bag, the logo is rubbing me the wrong way. Thank you in advance!


Hmmmmm.....not just the logo.


----------



## iamsavannah

hi all, would be very thankful for the help i need in authenticating this bag my husband bought last year personally from a reseller (not through any website). Claimed bag was bought from Milan. Had it for quite a while but never used it.

Item name: Prada Mini Nylon Bucket Bag in Nero
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: I am really unsure of the authenticity as i had never own a bucket bag from Prada before. Thanks.

Pictures as follow:


----------



## iamsavannah




----------



## Prada Psycho

iamsavannah said:


> View attachment 4330150
> View attachment 4330151
> View attachment 4330152
> View attachment 4330153
> View attachment 4330154
> View attachment 4330155
> View attachment 4330156
> View attachment 4330160
> View attachment 4330162
> View attachment 4330163


Totally fake. No questions asked.  Since you can't return it, burn it.


----------



## Jodiebee

Thanks for your reply, sorry about the format, I’m a total technophobe. Definitely needs a fair bit of tlc, very true. But was so cheap and I love the size and style so figured it was worth it  thanks again


----------



## AlexanderKing

Hi all, I am a new to PurseForum and would greatly appreciate if anyone could share their experience of purchasing a Prada bag from an OUTLET Prada Store in the US.  I did a thread of this at Prada Main Forum but seems not the right place to post.  I'll make it short here.  Purchase of a Prada bag (Tessuto Nylon with Saffiano leather trim).  The bag itself is very substantial and all its markings/hardware/control card/leather/fabric/receipt/built quality is correct.  However 2 things seems amiss to me.  It is tagged 'MADE IN INDIA' and the dust bag is not the typical one with 'Made in Italy' tag.  Dust bag is different quality with more super micro holes throughout fabric but the Prada logo is correct and very sharp and crisp quality printing.  This bag was purchased in an OUTLET Prada Store in Los Angeles  What do you guys think?  Unfortunately I have no photos of the item at the moment.  Any helpful comments greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

AlexanderKing said:


> Hi all, I am a new to PurseForum and would greatly appreciate if anyone could share their experience of purchasing a Prada bag from an OUTLET Prada Store in the US.  I did a thread of this at Prada Main Forum but seems not the right place to post.  I'll make it short here.  Purchase of a Prada bag (Tessuto Nylon with Saffiano leather trim).  The bag itself is very substantial and all its markings/hardware/control card/leather/fabric/receipt/built quality is correct.  However 2 things seems amiss to me.  It is tagged 'MADE IN INDIA' and the dust bag is not the typical one with 'Made in Italy' tag.  Dust bag is different quality with more super micro holes throughout fabric but the Prada logo is correct and very sharp and crisp quality printing.  This bag was purchased in an OUTLET Prada Store in Los Angeles [emoji2] What do you guys think?  Unfortunately I have no photos of the item at the moment.  Any helpful comments greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


Impossible to assess without the photos. Prada does manufacture in India though.


----------



## nhp5023

Hi,
Item Name: PRADA Character BACKPACK 2018 - AUTHENTIC!!! - with DUST BAG!
Designer item no: Prada Tessuto Character Logo-Patch Flap-Top Backpack (Not sure)
Seller ID:  jstar.5
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Character-BACKPACK-2018-AUTHENTIC-with-DUST-BAG/401700455192

Comment: I'm interested in this backpack, though unsure about its authenticity. The seller said that the authenticity card and tags have been misplaced. Receipt from Nordstrom is shown and will be provided with the bag. The seller did provide additional photos for the made in tag. It says "made in china". The rest of the photos of the backpack is at the eBay link. Could you please help in seeing if this is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nhp5023 said:


> Hi,
> Item Name: PRADA Character BACKPACK 2018 - AUTHENTIC!!! - with DUST BAG!
> Designer item no: Prada Tessuto Character Logo-Patch Flap-Top Backpack (Not sure)
> Seller ID:  jstar.5
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Character-BACKPACK-2018-AUTHENTIC-with-DUST-BAG/401700455192
> 
> Comment: I'm interested in this backpack, though unsure about its authenticity. The seller said that the authenticity card and tags have been misplaced. Receipt from Nordstrom is shown and will be provided with the bag. The seller did provide additional photos for the made in tag. It says "made in china". The rest of the photos of the backpack is at the eBay link. Could you please help in seeing if this is authentic? Thanks!


  I'm completely unfamiliar with this item.  Nordstrom did sell this one, so that's one thing in its favor. But the two things against are that the nylon Prada fakes are VERY WELL DONE.  It also fails the "Would I buy this item" test and I wouldn't buy it.  Add to that the price being ridiculously low given these backpacks can sell for $1500+/- on the Prada website and I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## kt44321

Hi TPF! I’m just new here and would like to ask for the help of authenticators to help me authenticate this bag I recently bought from a friend.
Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano
Product code: 1BG253
Color: Rosso / Red
Seller: NA
Link: NA


----------



## strandedflower

Item Name: Prada Medium Double Tote Bag Cammeo/Rosa Saffiano Cuir Long Strap Pink Leather
Listing number: 264084181681
Seller ID: alexis-consigns
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Medi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Hi! I just bought this bag. Wondering if you could authenticate it for me  Thanks so much!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please help me to authenticate 

Authentic Pre-owned PRADA Vitello Daino Large Shopping Tote/Shoulder

Link 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...arge-Shopping-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-/254108142760


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 

PRADA Dark Blue Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
Link
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Dark-Blue-Vitello-Daino-Shoulder-Bag-/264181952423


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 

Prada Vitello Phenix Nero Black Tote Bag - 1BG099

Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Phenix-Nero-Black-Tote-Bag-1BG099-/312455268739


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 

PRADA Authentic Vitello Daino Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Authentic-Vitello-Daino-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/132944251617


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 

Prada BN2579 Vitello Daino Blue Leather 2-Way Satchel

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BN2579-Vitello-Daino-Blue-Leather-2-Way-Satchel-/362535779545


----------



## missfiggy

kt44321 said:


> Hi TPF! I’m just new here and would like to ask for the help of authenticators to help me authenticate this bag I recently bought from a friend.
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano
> Product code: 1BG253
> Color: Rosso / Red
> Seller: NA
> Link: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333079
> View attachment 4333080
> View attachment 4333081
> View attachment 4333082
> View attachment 4333083
> View attachment 4333085
> View attachment 4333086
> View attachment 4333087
> View attachment 4333088


Please?? Thankyou???


----------



## missfiggy

strandedflower said:


> Item Name: Prada Medium Double Tote Bag Cammeo/Rosa Saffiano Cuir Long Strap Pink Leather
> Listing number: 264084181681
> Seller ID: alexis-consigns
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Medi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Hi! I just bought this bag. Wondering if you could authenticate it for me  Thanks so much!


Authenticate BEFORE bidding/buying. Post photos when you have paid for and received the bag.


----------



## kt44321

missfiggy said:


> Please?? Thankyou???


Hi!!!! Pleeeeasee pleasee help me  and thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kt44321 said:


> Hi TPF! I’m just new here and would like to ask for the help of authenticators to help me authenticate this bag I recently bought from a friend.
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Saffiano
> Product code: 1BG253
> Color: Rosso / Red
> Seller: NA
> Link: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333079
> View attachment 4333080
> View attachment 4333081
> View attachment 4333082
> View attachment 4333083
> View attachment 4333085
> View attachment 4333086
> View attachment 4333087
> View attachment 4333088


Looks fine/authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

strandedflower said:


> Item Name: Prada Medium Double Tote Bag Cammeo/Rosa Saffiano Cuir Long Strap Pink Leather
> Listing number: 264084181681
> Seller ID: alexis-consigns
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Medium-Double-Tote-Bag-Cammeo-Rosa-Saffiano-Cuir-Long-Strap-Pink-Leather/264084181681?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Hi! I just bought this bag. Wondering if you could authenticate it for me  Thanks so much!



Post your own photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Please help me to authenticate
> 
> Authentic Pre-owned PRADA Vitello Daino Large Shopping Tote/Shoulder
> 
> Link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...arge-Shopping-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-/254108142760


Might be OK. Pictures are pretty shoddy to say for sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> PRADA Dark Blue Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
> Link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Dark-Blue-Vitello-Daino-Shoulder-Bag-/264181952423


Again, might be OK, but the pictures are too shoddy to say for sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> Prada Vitello Phenix Nero Black Tote Bag - 1BG099
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Phenix-Nero-Black-Tote-Bag-1BG099-/312455268739


Lousy photos. No idea.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> Prada BN2579 Vitello Daino Blue Leather 2-Way Satchel
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BN2579-Vitello-Daino-Blue-Leather-2-Way-Satchel-/362535779545


We've got a theme going: Lousy photos, but might be OK.

Are eBay sellers on drugs these days or just plain lazy???? Sheesh!


----------



## kt44321

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine/authentic.


Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## liquoricelips

Hi Authenticators!
Please help me authenticate this wallet.

Name: Prada Classic Bifold Wallet
Seller: *******
Link: https://www.*******.com/products/2mo513qhh?variant=12108081627249
Model Number: 2MO513QHH [taken from website]











[More photos coming up!]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## liquoricelips

liquoricelips said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> Please help me authenticate this wallet.
> 
> Name: Prada Classic Bifold Wallet
> Seller: *******
> Link: https://www.*******.com/products/2mo513qhh?variant=12108081627249
> Model Number: 2MO513QHH [taken from website]
> View attachment 4333466
> View attachment 4333467
> View attachment 4333468
> View attachment 4333469
> View attachment 4333471
> View attachment 4333473
> View attachment 4333472
> View attachment 4333474
> View attachment 4333475
> View attachment 4333483
> 
> [More photos coming up!]
> 
> Thank you in advance!











Should you require more photos / better quality photos, please let me know!

Thank you!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Prada Psycho said:


> We've got a theme going: Lousy photos, but might be OK.
> 
> Are eBay sellers on drugs these days or just plain lazy???? Sheesh!


Thank you Prada psycho 
Love your input you are an expert when it comes to Prada 
I will ask for better pictures thank you 
Have a great day


----------



## MountainFashion

Hello Prada Authenticators!
I would love your help about the authenticity of this bag. It’s from Craigslist and not sure who sells Clothes and bags through there..... but here is the post.... and a few email responses from the seller. They maintain to have gotten the bag as a present from a brother a few years ago and seemed shocked I would ask for a receipt or proof of purchase! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance! 
https://boulder.craigslist.org/clo/6792367192.html


----------



## Prada Psycho

MountainFashion said:


> View attachment 4333805
> View attachment 4333804
> View attachment 4333806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Prada Authenticators!
> I would love your help about the authenticity of this bag. It’s from Craigslist and not sure who sells Clothes and bags through there..... but here is the post.... and a few email responses from the seller. They maintain to have gotten the bag as a present from a brother a few years ago and seemed shocked I would ask for a receipt or proof of purchase!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance!
> https://boulder.craigslist.org/clo/6792367192.html


Total putrid fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

MountainFashion said:


> View attachment 4333805
> View attachment 4333804
> View attachment 4333806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Prada Authenticators!
> I would love your help about the authenticity of this bag. It’s from Craigslist and not sure who sells Clothes and bags through there..... but here is the post.... and a few email responses from the seller. They maintain to have gotten the bag as a present from a brother a few years ago and seemed shocked I would ask for a receipt or proof of purchase!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance!
> https://boulder.craigslist.org/clo/6792367192.html



Report this listing


----------



## missfiggy

MountainFashion said:


> View attachment 4333805
> View attachment 4333804
> View attachment 4333806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Prada Authenticators!
> I would love your help about the authenticity of this bag. It’s from Craigslist and not sure who sells Clothes and bags through there..... but here is the post.... and a few email responses from the seller. They maintain to have gotten the bag as a present from a brother a few years ago and seemed shocked I would ask for a receipt or proof of purchase!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you in advance!
> https://boulder.craigslist.org/clo/6792367192.html


Seller's brother obviously doesn't think much of her. Fancy buying fake for a gift!!!!!
Total lack of class there.


----------



## MountainFashion

missfiggy said:


> Seller's brother obviously doesn't think much of her. Fancy buying fake for a gift!!!!!
> Total lack of class there.


Thank you for your help!! I greatly appreciate it!!! I wish people weren’t such scammers!


----------



## MountainFashion

Prada Psycho said:


> Total putrid fake.


Thank you for your advice and opinion! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Hello Prada psycho please authenticate thank you so much


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate 

PRADA Black Leather Gold Buckle Shoulder Bag


https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Blac...rentrq:d115f5301680aaa30ed8a738fff4bdce|iid:1


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> PRADA Black Leather Gold Buckle Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Leather-Gold-Buckle-Shoulder-Bag/264181410622?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5fb966b2d7134cf7a9ca77aef119551c&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=264181410622&itm=264181410622&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7d3e1822-2c39-11e9-ac8d-74dbd18035c0|parentrq:d115f5301680aaa30ed8a738fff4bdce|iid:1


Looks good to me.  Nothing jumps out from the photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> Hello Prada psycho please authenticate thank you so much


Quote the original request with these photos so I can keep it straight.


----------



## liquoricelips

liquoricelips said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> Please help me authenticate this wallet.
> 
> Name: Prada Classic Bifold Wallet
> Seller: *******
> Link: https://www.*******.com/products/2mo513qhh?variant=12108081627249
> Model Number: 2MO513QHH [taken from website]
> View attachment 4333466
> View attachment 4333467
> View attachment 4333468
> View attachment 4333469
> View attachment 4333471
> View attachment 4333473
> View attachment 4333472
> View attachment 4333474
> View attachment 4333475
> View attachment 4333483
> 
> [More photos coming up!]
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi Authenticators! Really sorry, I've read the first post and I know that authenticators have absolute discretion in replying / ignoring any post and there should not be repeat postings! I was just wondering if perhaps mine was missed out by accident, or if I've not followed the format correctly, and would like to bring attention to my request once again. But of course, I am not trying to impose any obligation with this post. Thank you all nonetheless!!


----------



## anteaterquaker

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> PRADA Authentic Vitello Daino Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Authentic-Vitello-Daino-Black-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/132944251617


----------



## anteaterquaker

Prada Psycho said:


> Quote the original request with these photos so I can keep it straight.




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132944251617


----------



## anteaterquaker

anteaterquaker said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132944251617


This is the listing thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

anteaterquaker said:


> This is the listing thanks





anteaterquaker said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132944251617





anteaterquaker said:


> This is the listing thanks



Did you win it? If so, post your own photos specifically of the lining when you get it.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you win it? If so, post your own photos specifically of the lining when you get it.


Thanks Prada psycho I will 
What is your gut feelings 
Thanks


----------



## Bag Novice

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Pink Handbag
Listing number: 323686399628
Seller ID: ekoadam0
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Bag-Used/323686399628?hash=item4b5d367e8c:g:ts8AAOSwO7pcXa95
Comments: Hi I saw this Prada Saffiano in pink but the edges of the top of the bag seem a bit rough, please can you authenticate this?


----------



## missfiggy

Bag Novice said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Pink Handbag
> Listing number: 323686399628
> Seller ID: ekoadam0
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Bag-Used/323686399628?hash=item4b5d367e8c:g:ts8AAOSwO7pcXa95
> Comments: Hi I saw this Prada Saffiano in pink but the edges of the top of the bag seem a bit rough, please can you authenticate this?


WHOA...not just the edges!!  Truly rank fake.


----------



## Bag Novice

missfiggy said:


> WHOA...not just the edges!!  Truly rank fake.


Thank you! I saw another too i'll make a new post


----------



## tomcg

Item name: PRADA Vitello Lux Green Small Bag purse Made in Italy leather zip strap mini new
Listing number: 264190401285
Seller ID: robert.glasgow12
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Vi...rentrq:de9041801680aaa30edc2779ffff1d7b|iid:1
Comments: 

Hello all! 
I hope someone here can help me with this beauty of a bag! I’ve been searching for this model for so long and was delighted to see it up for sale. I’m currently the highest bidder, and have been in touch with the seller. I was told that it was a gift, dating back many years. After looking more closely at the pictures, I’m slighrlt nervous about the interior PRADA tag, and would really appreciate any help on its authenticity. Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tomcg said:


> Item name: PRADA Vitello Lux Green Small Bag purse Made in Italy leather zip strap mini new
> Listing number: 264190401285
> Seller ID: robert.glasgow12
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Vitello-Lux-Green-Small-Bag-purse-Made-in-Italy-leather-zip-strap-mini-new/264190401285?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1d0ef399553841799d241b6e71cd9323&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=264190401285&itm=264190401285&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f684930c-2e47-11e9-a2bc-74dbd1809795|parentrq:de9041801680aaa30edc2779ffff1d7b|iid:1
> Comments:
> 
> Hello all!
> I hope someone here can help me with this beauty of a bag! I’ve been searching for this model for so long and was delighted to see it up for sale. I’m currently the highest bidder, and have been in touch with the seller. I was told that it was a gift, dating back many years. After looking more closely at the pictures, I’m slighrlt nervous about the interior PRADA tag, and would really appreciate any help on its authenticity. Thanks so much!




I have my thoughts, but want to hear from @Bratty1919  first.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts, but want to hear from @Bratty1919  first.


Ditto...and I suspect our thoughts are the same.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts, but want to hear from @Bratty1919  first.


Sorry this isn’t one I have ever seen.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Ditto...and I suspect our thoughts are the same.



I’ve never seen this model. Sorry ladies.


----------



## tomcg

Thank you all - I take it the bag is fake then? 



Prada Psycho said:


> I have my thoughts, but want to hear from @Bratty1919  first.





missfiggy said:


> Ditto...and I suspect our thoughts are the same.





Bratty1919 said:


> Sorry this isn’t one I have ever seen.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tomcg said:


> Thank you all - I take it the bag is fake then?



That was my first reaction, for several reasons, but like @Bratty1919, I've never seen anything like this before.  That doesn't make it fake. There are lots of Prada items I've never seen, but this one his some telling details that make me suspicious.  It would never pass the "Would I buy it?" test.


----------



## tomcg

Prada Psycho said:


> That was my first reaction, for several reasons, but like @Bratty1919, I've never seen anything like this before.  That doesn't make it fake. There are lots of Prada items I've never seen, but this one his some telling details that make me suspicious.  It would never pass the "Would I buy it?" test.



Thanks so much - I think I’ll pass on it then. The hunt continues!


----------



## sanjasanjiva

Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag or send the contact info if there is an official authenticator?
Thanks


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...%2FQFHyiHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> That was my first reaction, for several reasons, but like @Bratty1919, I've never seen anything like this before.  That doesn't make it fake. There are lots of Prada items I've never seen, but this one his some telling details that make me suspicious.  It would never pass the "Would I buy it?" test.


Ditto.


----------



## missfiggy

sanjasanjiva said:


> Would you be able to help me authenticate this bag or send the contact info if there is an official authenticator?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...%2FQFHyiHs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Too many fuzzy photos of CRUCIAL details. Personally, I'd pass.


----------



## sanjasanjiva

missfiggy said:


> Too many fuzzy photos of CRUCIAL details. Personally, I'd pass.



Thank you for your message.
The bag has the authenticity cards and the prada plaque looks real but I was concerned about the zipper,it is black and has no writing on it.
I'll upload photos of the cards and better photos of the bag.


----------



## sanjasanjiva

missfiggy said:


> Too many fuzzy photos of CRUCIAL details. Personally, I'd pass.



Please have a look at these photos and let me know what you think.Thanks


----------



## heffalump221

Hi I have just bought this handbag, and would really appreciate your expert opinion on it please

Title: Women's/Ladies Prada Black Soft leather handbag with shoulder strap, immaculate. 
Item number:233119202619
Working link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-L...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you very much


----------



## heffalump221

Hi here are some additional pictures that cod help. TIA


----------



## heffalump221

Some more


----------



## Prada Psycho

heffalump221 said:


> Hi I have just bought this handbag, and would really appreciate your expert opinion on it please
> 
> Title: Women's/Ladies Prada Black Soft leather handbag with shoulder strap, immaculate.
> Item number:233119202619
> Working link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Ladies-Prada-Black-Soft-Leather-Handbag-With-Shoulder-Strap-Immaculate-/233119202619?nma=true&si=W9x37nJkFigFhzSQi1DIWwh9gwY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you very much





heffalump221 said:


> Some more



Thinking it's OK.


----------



## heffalump221

Thank you very much, it certainly feels lovely, and the lady bearly used it, so just as new 


Prada Psycho said:


> Thinking it's OK.


----------



## kacaruso

Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at this Prada bag for me.
I’m a complete newbie to Prada and don’t even know what to look out for to avoid a fake. And since this is such a pricy bag I don’t want to risk it at all.
Hope you can help and the photos are sufficient.

Seller ID: Princess2407
Listing number: 163529286383
Item name: Prada Cahier bag
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ca...163542132466?oid=163529286383&redirect=mobile

Additional photos:


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate 
Thank you 


Prada Pale Gray Grey Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Bag Purse

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pale...rentrq:ea4063e61680ab6734213f8efff6f85d|iid:1


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate 
Thank you 
Prada Hobo Handbag $1,430

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Hobo-Handbag-1-430-/333067132761


----------



## anteaterquaker

Thank you 

Authentic Prada Genuine Leather Black Handbag

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Prada-Genuine-Leather-Black-Handbag-/113270804184


----------



## missfiggy

heffalump221 said:


> Hi here are some additional pictures that cod help. TIA


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## heffalump221

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you very much


----------



## Dsao219

I have a hobby where I go to consignment shops to purchase vintage handbags. Sometimes it’s awesome, but when I run into fakes, I end up repurposing the material into other items. It’s a win-win either way. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dsao219 said:


> I have a hobby where I go to consignment shops to purchase vintage handbags. Sometimes it’s awesome, but when I run into fakes, I end up repurposing the material into other items. It’s a win-win either way. Thanks for any help!


Feel free to "repurpose"  this one into the nearest trash can.

In the future, please use the proper format for authentication requests.


----------



## Dsao219

Dsao219 said:


> I have a hobby where I go to consignment shops to purchase vintage handbags. Sometimes it’s awesome, but when I run into fakes, I end up repurposing the material into other items. It’s a win-win either way. Thanks for any help!





Prada Psycho said:


> Feel free to "repurpose"  this one into the nearest trash can.
> 
> In the future, please use the proper format for authentication requests.


 

Thanks! Yeah, I’ll probably use the material to make me some accessories! lol thanks!


----------



## kacaruso

kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at this Prada bag for me.
> I’m a complete newbie to Prada and don’t even know what to look out for to avoid a fake. And since this is such a pricy bag I don’t want to risk it at all.
> Hope you can help and the photos are sufficient.
> 
> Seller ID: Princess2407
> Listing number: 163529286383
> Item name: Prada Cahier bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ca...163542132466?oid=163529286383&redirect=mobile
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340762
> View attachment 4340764
> View attachment 4340765
> View attachment 4340766
> View attachment 4340767
> View attachment 4340768
> View attachment 4340770
> View attachment 4340771
> View attachment 4340772
> View attachment 4340773



Hope you all had a fab Valentine’s Day!
Can I bump this one please [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## heffalump221

Dsao219 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I’ll probably use the material to make me some accessories! lol thanks!


I could tell it was fake, but I am not an authenticator, it did look bad


----------



## sanjasanjiva

Can I please bump this one.I have a few days to return if not authentic ...
Thank you



sanjasanjiva said:


> Please have a look at these photos and let me know what you think.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339985
> View attachment 4339986
> View attachment 4339987
> View attachment 4339988
> View attachment 4339985
> View attachment 4339986
> View attachment 4339987
> View attachment 4339988
> View attachment 4339989
> View attachment 4339990
> View attachment 4339991
> View attachment 4339992
> View attachment 4339994


----------



## sanjasanjiva

I took the bag into the Prada store in Melbourne and was told by a sales associate that the bag was fake,she only looked at the authenticity card and said the bar code was not Prada’s


----------



## Mhen016

Hi Good Day! I really want this Prada Bn2541 in Bordeaux. Can someone help me if its real. This is from a Private group that sells designer bags. I hope someone can help me so that I can bring home this baby soon.  Thanks in advance. Have a great day!

Item Name: Prada BN2541 Bordeaux
Listing number:
Seller ID: Alabaster Boxed Alvarez
Link: I dont have a link because it was posted from a private selling group.
Comments Thanks a lot. Photos below


----------



## missfiggy

sanjasanjiva said:


> I took the bag into the Prada store in Melbourne and was told by a sales associate that the bag was fake,she only looked at the authenticity card and said the bar code was not Prada’s


That SA wouldn't know poop from clay. The cards pictured look authentic to me. They are well over 30 years old, so possibly made before that SA was born. I'd  prefer you to wait for Bratty1919's opinion on the bag, as she is our vintage expert.


----------



## missfiggy

kacaruso said:


> Hope you all had a fab Valentine’s Day!
> Can I bump this one please [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I think it's probably authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Mhen016 said:


> Hi Good Day! I really want this Prada Bn2541 in Bordeaux. Can someone help me if its real. This is from a Private group that sells designer bags. I hope someone can help me so that I can bring home this baby soon. [emoji2] Thanks in advance. Have a great day!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2541 Bordeaux
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Alabaster Boxed Alvarez
> Link: I dont have a link because it was posted from a private selling group.
> Comments Thanks a lot. Photos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343112
> View attachment 4343113
> View attachment 4343114
> View attachment 4343115
> View attachment 4343116
> View attachment 4343117
> View attachment 4343118
> View attachment 4343119
> View attachment 4343120
> View attachment 4343121


Fake, with fake documentation.


----------



## Bratty1919

sanjasanjiva said:


> Please have a look at these photos and let me know what you think.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339985
> View attachment 4339986
> View attachment 4339987
> View attachment 4339988
> View attachment 4339985
> View attachment 4339986
> View attachment 4339987
> View attachment 4339988
> View attachment 4339989
> View attachment 4339990
> View attachment 4339991
> View attachment 4339992
> View attachment 4339994



This is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> That SA wouldn't know poop from clay. The cards pictured look authentic to me. They are well over 30 years old, so possibly made before that SA was born. I'd  prefer you to wait for Bratty1919's opinion on the bag, as she is our vintage expert.



Yeah it’s the real deal


----------



## Prada Psycho

sanjasanjiva said:


> I took the bag into the Prada store in Melbourne and was told by a sales associate that the bag was fake,she only looked at the authenticity card and said the bar code was not Prada’s


There are vintage Prada authenticity cards that look like that.  Doesn't mean it's fake.  Our resident vintage authenticator @Bratty1919  can better answer that.  Also, in the future, NEVER EVER take items to a Prada Boutique for authentications. Their job is to sell you a new bag, not authenticate. Plus 99.99999999999999999999999999999% of Prada sales associates wouldn't know a fake from their feet!  It's not their job, they've not been trained.  Authentication is a highly specialized activity that requires a library full of knowledge of decades and seasons within those decades.  The most minute detail can make or break the authenticity of a Prada bag.

Edit note:  Well, I didn't scroll up and read the posts from @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy before I posted the comments above.  Seems I'm repeating what they already said!  Great minds!  We make a pretty good team, aye Ladies! 

Edit note #2:  Since I'm not 100% confident authenticating vintage bags, I rarely comment on them, but I was pretty sure it was authentic also.  I wanted @Bratty1919  to make the call though.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mhen016 said:


> Hi Good Day! I really want this Prada Bn2541 in Bordeaux. Can someone help me if its real. This is from a Private group that sells designer bags. I hope someone can help me so that I can bring home this baby soon.  Thanks in advance. Have a great day!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2541 Bordeaux
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Alabaster Boxed Alvarez
> Link: I dont have a link because it was posted from a private selling group.
> Comments Thanks a lot. Photos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343112
> View attachment 4343113
> View attachment 4343114
> View attachment 4343115
> View attachment 4343116
> View attachment 4343117
> View attachment 4343118
> View attachment 4343119
> View attachment 4343120
> View attachment 4343121




Total Fake!


----------



## kacaruso

missfiggy said:


> I think it's probably authentic.



Thank you so much xxx


----------



## sanjasanjiva

Prada Psycho said:


> There are vintage Prada authenticity cards that look like that.  Doesn't mean it's fake.  Our resident vintage authenticator @Bratty1919  can better answer that.  Also, in the future, NEVER EVER take items to a Prada Boutique for authentications. Their job is to sell you a new bag, not authenticate. Plus 99.99999999999999999999999999999% of Prada sales associates wouldn't know a fake from their feet!  It's not their job, they've not been trained.  Authentication is a highly specialized activity that requires a library full of knowledge of decades and seasons within those decades.  The most minute detail can make or break the authenticity of a Prada bag.
> 
> Edit note:  Well, I didn't scroll up and read the posts from @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy before I posted the comments above.  Seems I'm repeating what they already said!  Great minds!  We make a pretty good team, aye Ladies!
> 
> Edit note #2:  Since I'm not 100% confident authenticating vintage bags, I rarely comment on them, but I was pretty sure it was authentic also.  I wanted @Bratty1919  to make the call though.


Thank you so much for your help.I usually don’t take my vintage bags into the stores but I was already going there...I had a really good experience with Chanel SAs ...
I already had the bag back in it’s box and ready to ship back to the seller.I can keep it now I guess,it is in a beautiful condition and was only about $160


----------



## sanjasanjiva

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


Thank you so much for your help.I really appreciate it


----------



## xelprimo

Hi, would love to have your expert opinions on the authenticity of this prada bag.
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

xelprimo said:


> Hi, would love to have your expert opinions on the authenticity of this prada bag.
> Thank you very much for your help!


Very, very fake.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Dear all Prada authenticators

How do you feel about this seller 
Reclo-as on eBay from Japan 
Are they reputable Prada second hand store 
Thank you


----------



## anteaterquaker

Y


----------



## Bratty1919

anteaterquaker said:


> View attachment 4344261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y



Post a specific listing in correct format or post this query in one of the “authenticate this seller/website” threads.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Bratty1919 said:


> Post a specific listing in correct format or post this query in one of the “authenticate this seller/website” threads.


Thank you 

PRADA tote bag leather black


https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-tote-bag-leather-black-/273702664465


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please help thank you 

PRADA VITELLO PHENIX tote bag leather black

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VITELLO-PHENIX-tote-bag-leather-black-/273701485604


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 
PRADA handbag deerskin leather gray Brown


https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-handbag-deerskin-leather-gray-Brown-/273706672118


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please help 
Thank you 

PRADA gather handbag leather purple 2WAY


https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-gather-handbag-leather-purple-2WAY-/273692705536


----------



## heffalump221

anteaterquaker said:


> Please help
> Thank you
> 
> PRADA gather handbag leather purple 2WAY
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-gather-handbag-leather-purple-2WAY-/273692705536


Hi the authenticators require that every postings have a certain format:

Title: (E bay listing title
Item Number: (Include e bay item number here)
Seller ID (seller name)
Working link: copy and paste the e bay listing url to this

Those that do not, are not authenticated


----------



## anteaterquaker

thank you 

Title: PRADA tote bag leather black
Item Number: 273702664465
Seller ID reclo-as
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-tote-bag-leather-black-/273702664465?


----------



## anteaterquaker

title PRADA VITELLO PHENIX tote bag leather black
item : 273701485604
seller : reclo-as
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-VITELLO-PHENIX-tote-bag-leather-black-/273701485604?


----------



## anteaterquaker

title PRADA gather handbag leather purple 2WAY
item 273692705536
seller : reclo-as
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-gather-handbag-leather-purple-2WAY-/273692705536?


----------



## anteaterquaker

title PRADA handbag deerskin leather gray Brown
item: 273706672118
seller: reclo-as
link 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-handbag-deerskin-leather-gray-Brown-/273706672118?


----------



## wisan

Hi Authenticators, I am new to Prada. The seller in carousell claims that the bag is authentic. Please help me verify this.

Item: Prada Tessuto Lizard
Item ID: 215235935
URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-tessuto-lizar-215235935/


----------



## wisan

Hi Authenticators, Please help with this also. From Carousell as well.
Item Name: Prada gauffre handbag in camel
Item ID: 214483867
URL: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-gauffre-handbag-in-camel-214483867


----------



## Bratty1919

anteaterquaker said:


> title PRADA handbag deerskin leather gray Brown
> item: 273706672118
> seller: reclo-as
> link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-handbag-deerskin-leather-gray-Brown-/273706672118?



I will be ignoring your posts from here on out & marking them as spam.


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> Hi Authenticators, I am new to Prada. The seller in carousell claims that the bag is authentic. Please help me verify this.
> 
> Item: Prada Tessuto Lizard
> Item ID: 215235935
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-tessuto-lizar-215235935/
> 
> View attachment 4344750
> View attachment 4344752
> View attachment 4344753
> View attachment 4344754
> View attachment 4344755
> View attachment 4344756
> View attachment 4344757


Need to see the inside logo tag, more of the lining and there should be a black ribbon tag sewn into the lining.


----------



## Bratty1919

wisan said:


> Hi Authenticators, I am new to Prada. The seller in carousell claims that the bag is authentic. Please help me verify this.
> 
> Item: Prada Tessuto Lizard
> Item ID: 215235935
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-tessuto-lizar-215235935/
> 
> View attachment 4344750
> View attachment 4344752
> View attachment 4344753
> View attachment 4344754
> View attachment 4344755
> View attachment 4344756
> View attachment 4344757



Better interior photos please.


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> Hi Authenticators, Please help with this also. From Carousell as well.
> Item Name: Prada gauffre handbag in camel
> Item ID: 214483867
> URL: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-gauffre-handbag-in-camel-214483867
> View attachment 4344769
> View attachment 4344770
> View attachment 4344771
> View attachment 4344772
> View attachment 4344773
> View attachment 4344774


Inadequate photos in the listing.  Could be OK, but need more detailed pics.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Better interior photos please.


I didn't even see your reply!  Scary how much the three of us think alike!


----------



## Buda

Hi. Good day! I would like to ask if this bag is authentic.

NAME: PRADA BN2411 SAFFIANO LUX (COBALT)
ITEM NO: N/A
SELLER NAME: N/A
Link: N/A

Bought it only and want to know if authentic or not, thank you so much in advance


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see the inside logo tag, more of the lining and there should be a black ribbon tag sewn into the lining.


okay, will do. the seller is kinda sketchy and insists that the card is authenticate. so im really scared with this kind of seller but will try to get the photo from her. thank you so much!


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see the inside logo tag, more of the lining and there should be a black ribbon tag sewn into the lining.



This is the one she showed me...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buda said:


> Hi. Good day! I would like to ask if this bag is authentic.
> 
> NAME: PRADA BN2411 SAFFIANO LUX (COBALT)
> ITEM NO: N/A
> SELLER NAME: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> Bought it only and want to know if authentic or not, thank you so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4344793
> View attachment 4344794
> View attachment 4344795
> View attachment 4344796
> View attachment 4344797
> View attachment 4344798
> View attachment 4344799
> View attachment 4344800
> View attachment 4344801
> View attachment 4344802




You need to fully fill out the format.


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> okay, will do. the seller is kinda sketchy and insists that the card is authenticate. so im really scared with this kind of seller but will try to get the photo from her. thank you so much!





wisan said:


> This is the one she showed me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344803



This seller needs to accommodate your questions and requests for more photos.  If she's giving you a hard time, take your money elsewhere.  We must see more of the lining and must see the black ribbon tag I asked to see.


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> This seller needs to accommodate your questions and requests for more photos.  If she's giving you a hard time, take your money elsewhere.  We must see more of the lining and must see the black ribbon tag I asked to see.



yeah, i agree. she keeps on insisting that the authenticity card is good enough indication that it's real. but im really doubtful about it because i have read about fake documents here. 

so im assuming that the tag that i sent you isn't the one you are looking for? the seller is asking where the black ribbon tag is located inside the bag? she isn't familiar with this.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Bratty1919 said:


> I will be ignoring your posts from here on out & marking them as spam.


Dear Bratty1919, I am so sorry if I upset you in any shape or form. Please let me know if I did anything wrong posting format. thank you


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos in the listing.  Could be OK, but need more detailed pics.


what photos are needed so i can ask the seller? I apologize for this, i am really new to prada. not familiar with photos are needed more to see that it's real. thank you for the help.


----------



## missfiggy

anteaterquaker said:


> Thank you
> 
> PRADA tote bag leather black
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-tote-bag-leather-black-/273702664465


FOR ALL REQUESTS, please use the correct format as specified in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> Hi Authenticators, I am new to Prada. The seller in carousell claims that the bag is authentic. Please help me verify this.
> 
> Item: Prada Tessuto Lizard
> Item ID: 215235935
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-tessuto-lizar-215235935/
> 
> View attachment 4344750
> View attachment 4344752
> View attachment 4344753
> View attachment 4344754
> View attachment 4344755
> View attachment 4344756
> View attachment 4344757


More and clearer photos of the interior please.


----------



## wisan

Is this good or do i need more photos from the seller? please let me know.

Item Name: Prada Jacquard Tote Bag
Item ID: 214447283
URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-jacquard-bag-214447283


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos in the listing.  Could be OK, but need more detailed pics.



here are the photos provided by the seller.


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> Is this good or do i need more photos from the seller? please let me know.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Jacquard Tote Bag
> Item ID: 214447283
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-jacquard-bag-214447283
> 
> View attachment 4344890
> View attachment 4344891
> View attachment 4344892
> View attachment 4344893
> View attachment 4344894
> View attachment 4344895
> View attachment 4344896
> View attachment 4344897
> View attachment 4344898
> View attachment 4344899


More photos of the lining please. So far it looks suspicious.


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> here are the photos provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4344956
> View attachment 4344957


This looks authentic.


----------



## Buda

Hi. Reposting with correct format.

ITEM NAME: PRADA SAFFIANO LUX
LISTING NO: n/a
SELLER ID: n/a
LINK: 
https://ph.carousell.com/p/original...c2UsInN0YXJ0IjoyMH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=18229830

COMMENT: bought it from the link provided above 2days ago and I want to know if it’s authentic or not, thank you. I hope I fill out the format correctly 

Here are the photos that I took:


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> Is this good or do i need more photos from the seller? please let me know.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Jacquard Tote Bag
> Item ID: 214447283
> URL: https://ph.carousell.com/p/authentic-prada-jacquard-bag-214447283
> 
> View attachment 4344890
> View attachment 4344891
> View attachment 4344892
> View attachment 4344893
> View attachment 4344894
> View attachment 4344895
> View attachment 4344896
> View attachment 4344897
> View attachment 4344898
> View attachment 4344899


Total fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

wisan said:


> here are the photos provided by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4344956
> View attachment 4344957





missfiggy said:


> _*This looks authentic*_.



Agreed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Buda said:


> Hi. Reposting with correct format.
> 
> ITEM NAME: PRADA SAFFIANO LUX
> LISTING NO: n/a
> SELLER ID: n/a
> LINK:
> https://ph.carousell.com/p/original-prada-207419690/?ref=profile&ref_sort=highest_price&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjIwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAyLTE4VDA4OjU1OjQ5Ljg1ODU2MDA3NFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IllIZE9mOVZSTXI0ZkU1QTZ4R1p1UzNvY1R4bz0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0IjoyMH19fQ==&ref_referrer=/airene30/?sort=highest_price&session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjIwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAyLTE4VDA4OjU1OjQ5Ljg1ODU2MDA3NFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6IllIZE9mOVZSTXI0ZkU1QTZ4R1p1UzNvY1R4bz0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0IjoyMH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=18229830
> 
> COMMENT: bought it from the link provided above 2days ago and I want to know if it’s authentic or not, thank you. I hope I fill out the format correctly
> 
> 
> Here are the photos that I took:
> View attachment 4345059
> View attachment 4345060
> View attachment 4345061
> View attachment 4345062
> View attachment 4345063
> View attachment 4345064
> View attachment 4345065
> View attachment 4345067
> View attachment 4345068
> View attachment 4345069


.

I think this one is authentic, but let's see what @missfiggy  has to say.


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Agreed.


thank you!


----------



## wisan

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.


reported the seller, she is the same seller for the Prada Tessuto Lizard. reported those two items as fakes.


----------



## missfiggy

Buda said:


> Hi. Reposting with correct format.
> 
> ITEM NAME: PRADA SAFFIANO LUX
> LISTING NO: n/a
> SELLER ID: n/a
> LINK:
> https://ph.carousell.com/p/original...c2UsInN0YXJ0IjoyMH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=18229830
> 
> COMMENT: bought it from the link provided above 2days ago and I want to know if it’s authentic or not, thank you. I hope I fill out the format correctly
> 
> Here are the photos that I took:
> View attachment 4345059
> View attachment 4345060
> View attachment 4345061
> View attachment 4345062
> View attachment 4345063
> View attachment 4345064
> View attachment 4345065
> View attachment 4345067
> View attachment 4345068
> View attachment 4345069


Looks authentic.


----------



## Buda

Prada Psycho said:


> .
> 
> I think this one is authentic, but let's see what @missfiggy  has to say.



Thank you @pradaPsycho


----------



## Buda

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you so much @missfiggy


----------



## marwa_omar

good day
Thanks so much for all your efforts helping us.
Please help me authenticate this bag as it is my first Prada 
Item Name: Auth PRADA Beige Leather Handbag
Listing number:
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link:
Comments: I already got the bag so I will add my photos as the sellers photos were not very clear .
Thanks alot for your time and efforts


----------



## marwa_omar

More photos please 




Thanks so much


----------



## SODAMNJUICY

Item Name: Prada cahier bag
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1409719077
Comments: Hi ladies, thank you in advance, please let me know if more pics are needed!


----------



## Prada Psycho

marwa_omar said:


> More photos please
> View attachment 4345935
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345935
> View attachment 4345936
> View attachment 4345937
> View attachment 4345938
> View attachment 4345939
> View attachment 4345940
> View attachment 4345941
> View attachment 4345942
> View attachment 4345943
> View attachment 4345935
> View attachment 4345936
> View attachment 4345937
> View attachment 4345938
> View attachment 4345939
> View attachment 4345940
> View attachment 4345941
> View attachment 4345942
> View attachment 4345943
> View attachment 4345935
> View attachment 4345936
> View attachment 4345937
> View attachment 4345938
> View attachment 4345939
> View attachment 4345940
> View attachment 4345941
> View attachment 4345942
> View attachment 4345943




I don't see any red flags. Probably OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

SODAMNJUICY said:


> Item Name: Prada cahier bag
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1409719077
> Comments: Hi ladies, thank you in advance, please let me know if more pics are needed!


Totally inadequate photos. Yes, need tons more pics.


----------



## SODAMNJUICY

Prada Psycho said:


> Totally inadequate photos. Yes, need tons more pics.



Here are more pics, thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

SODAMNJUICY said:


> Here are more pics, thanks!


This might be ok, but really impossible to tell 100% on these without actually handling.


----------



## purplypink

Hi,

ITEM NAME: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE BN1336 (NERO)
LISTING NO: n/a
SELLER ID: n/a
LINK: 
COMMENT: Please help to authenticate this, I haven't bought the item yet but I'm planning to buy it after confirming it is authentic. I will meet up with the seller to see the bag in a week.


----------



## missfiggy

purplypink said:


> Hi,
> 
> ITEM NAME: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE BN1336 (NERO)
> LISTING NO: n/a
> SELLER ID: n/a
> LINK:
> COMMENT: Please help to authenticate this, I haven't bought the item yet but I'm planning to buy it after confirming it is authentic. I will meet up with the seller to see the bag in a week.


Photos as per post #1 please. So far, no red flags though.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello  I'm eyeing this bag and would like to know if it's authentic? The seller says it is, of course, but my personal knowledge on Prada bags is quite limited. Unfortunately these are all the photos I have right now, but could you at least tell me if there are any red flags? Also, I've been trying to find the exact name of the style, but I got nothing.


----------



## IntheOcean

Additional photos.


----------



## IntheOcean

And a few more. Hope these are sufficient! Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Additional photos.


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you, *missfiggy*!! Do you know what this style is called or approximately how old it is?


----------



## bitbitluv

Hello! Please lend your expertise in authenticating this nylon backpack. Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Vela nylon backpack in brown “ebano”
Comments: Labeled as “vintage”, can provide more pictures if needed


----------



## Bratty1919

bitbitluv said:


> Hello! Please lend your expertise in authenticating this nylon backpack. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Vela nylon backpack in brown “ebano”
> Comments: Labeled as “vintage”, can provide more pictures if needed



I’m not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

bitbitluv said:


> Hello! Please lend your expertise in authenticating this nylon backpack. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Vela nylon backpack in brown “ebano”
> Comments: Labeled as “vintage”, can provide more pictures if needed


Not so sure about this...See what Bratty1919 has to say.

Edit - I really should scroll forward before I post, but I see we are in agreement on this one...lol


----------



## bitbitluv

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced that this is authentic.





missfiggy said:


> Not so sure about this...See what Bratty1919 has to say.
> 
> Edit - I really should scroll forward before I post, but I see we are in agreement on this one...lol



Thank you Bratty1919 and missfiggy!


----------



## BaggyGenes

Greetings! Please authenticate this for me. Let me know if additional photos are needed! Purchased from Fashionphile.

Item Name: Prada Diagramme Impunture Chain Wallet
Color: Begonia
Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-quilted-diagramme-chain-wallet-begonia-324402


----------



## missfiggy

counterproductive said:


> Greetings! Please authenticate this for me. Let me know if additional photos are needed! Purchased from Fashionphile.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Diagramme Impunture Chain Wallet
> Color: Begonia
> Seller Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-soft-calf-quilted-diagramme-chain-wallet-begonia-324402
> View attachment 4353975
> View attachment 4353976
> View attachment 4353977
> View attachment 4353978


Looks authentic.


----------



## mblairb

Hello,

I just purchased this off of ebay, the post said authentic but as I don't see any logos on the back of the zippers I am concerned it could be fake. Any opinions/help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance.  

Listing link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173761834039 
Item name: PRADA Milano Black Nylon Tote Semi Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: cloud-tokyo 

Front of bag:



Front logo:



Liner pattern:



inside logo"


Back of main zipper:



Inside pocket back of zipper:



Tag with number on inside of lining:



Strap:


----------



## heffalump221

mblairb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this off of ebay, the post said authentic but as I don't see any logos on the back of the zippers I am concerned it could be fake. Any opinions/help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Listing link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173761834039
> Item name: PRADA Milano Black Nylon Tote Semi Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID: cloud-tokyo
> 
> Front of bag:
> View attachment 4354655
> 
> 
> Front logo:
> View attachment 4354654
> 
> 
> Liner pattern:
> View attachment 4354656
> 
> 
> inside logo"
> View attachment 4354657
> 
> Back of main zipper:
> View attachment 4354658
> 
> 
> Inside pocket back of zipper:
> View attachment 4354659
> 
> 
> Tag with number on inside of lining:
> View attachment 4354662
> 
> 
> Strap:
> View attachment 4354663


----------



## Bratty1919

mblairb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this off of ebay, the post said authentic but as I don't see any logos on the back of the zippers I am concerned it could be fake. Any opinions/help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Listing link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173761834039
> Item name: PRADA Milano Black Nylon Tote Semi Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID: cloud-tokyo
> 
> Front of bag:
> View attachment 4354655
> 
> 
> Front logo:
> View attachment 4354654
> 
> 
> Liner pattern:
> View attachment 4354656
> 
> 
> inside logo"
> View attachment 4354657
> 
> Back of main zipper:
> View attachment 4354658
> 
> 
> Inside pocket back of zipper:
> View attachment 4354659
> 
> 
> Tag with number on inside of lining:
> View attachment 4354662
> 
> 
> Strap:
> View attachment 4354663



This is a granny, but 99% sure she’s real!


----------



## wisan

ITEM NAME: Prada Handbag
LISTING NO: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-handbag灰啡色-215359119/
SELLER ID: wky2018
LINK: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-handbag灰啡色-215359119/


----------



## mblairb

Bratty1919 said:


> This is a granny, but 99% sure she’s real!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ladyzee

I would appreciate any feedback on this bag, thank you!
Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Crossbody Bag Black/ Gold Hardware (1BB031)
Listing number: 323714570160
Seller ID: amyleung
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gold-Hardware-1BB031/323714570160


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello, please authenticate this yellow messenger bag I just got. It is preloved item. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Hello, please authenticate this yellow messenger bag I just got. It is preloved item. Thank you guys so much.
> 
> View attachment 4357471
> View attachment 4357472
> View attachment 4357474
> View attachment 4357475
> View attachment 4357476
> View attachment 4357477
> View attachment 4357479




Format?


----------



## ladyzee

Hi there,
Any update on this authentication, thank you!
I would appreciate any feedback on this bag, thank you!
Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Crossbody Bag Black/ Gold Hardware (1BB031)
Listing number: 323714570160
Seller ID: amyleung
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gold-Hardware-1BB031/323714570160


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?



I’m sorry , allow me correct it. Thank you

Item: Prada Nylon messenger bag 
Link: https://shopee.tw/linangela2017/1532720656?smtt=0.0.9
Item numbers: not sure
Comment: Hello authenticators, please take a look for this bag I just got, it is preloved item. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> I’m sorry , allow me correct it. Thank you
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon messenger bag
> Link: https://shopee.tw/linangela2017/1532720656?smtt=0.0.9
> Item numbers: not sure
> Comment: Hello authenticators, please take a look for this bag I just got, it is preloved item. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4357972
> 
> View attachment 4357973
> View attachment 4357974
> View attachment 4357975
> View attachment 4357976
> View attachment 4357977
> View attachment 4357978


VERY, very old, and just might be authentic.  See what Bratty1919's thoughts are.


----------



## missfiggy

ladyzee said:


> I would appreciate any feedback on this bag, thank you!
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Crossbody Bag Black/ Gold Hardware (1BB031)
> Listing number: 323714570160
> Seller ID: amyleung
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gold-Hardware-1BB031/323714570160


Photos are inconclusive. Concerned about seller's feedback rating though.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> I’m sorry , allow me correct it. Thank you
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon messenger bag
> Link: https://shopee.tw/linangela2017/1532720656?smtt=0.0.9
> Item numbers: not sure
> Comment: Hello authenticators, please take a look for this bag I just got, it is preloved item. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4357972
> 
> View attachment 4357973
> View attachment 4357974
> View attachment 4357975
> View attachment 4357976
> View attachment 4357977
> View attachment 4357978



This is real.


----------



## MarkWoo

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



Thank you, Bratty1919, missfiggy and Prada Psycho. 
This yellow bag is SOO adorable. And the condition is very good as well.
Thank you guys again.


----------



## ladyzee

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inconclusive. Concerned about seller's feedback rating though.


Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you, Bratty1919, missfiggy and Prada Psycho.
> This yellow bag is SOO adorable. And the condition is very good as well.
> Thank you guys again.





Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.





missfiggy said:


> VERY, very old, and just might be authentic.  See what Bratty1919's thoughts are.



I was pretty sure it was authentic too, but wanted Bratty and Figgy to pop in first.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inconclusive. Concerned about seller's feedback rating though.


Woah! I see what you mean.


----------



## TheLadyBlythe

Hello, I’m ridiculously new, I have been reading tons on purse forum for awhile and realized I should just join. I’m looking at finally purchasing my first Prada though,  I even found one that met my wants for the moment, but I’m unsure of authenticity... there are no engravings on the magnetic closure, does this happen? I hear horror stories so often, but you all seem to be quite good at this. If you might be able to help, here’s the link, thank you. https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-shopper-grey-leather-tote/24951339/


----------



## nancdmd

Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Appreciate it 
Item: Prada br4987
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/prada-shoulder-bag-ID8iKDl.html?h=32c85d6165
Seller: Season shop 
The following pictures were sent by the seller.


----------



## nancdmd

Additional photos from the seller. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Additional photos from the seller. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4359889
> View attachment 4359891


I'm thinking this one is OK, but wait for *MissFiggy *and *Bratty1919* to pop in.  There are a couple of things I'm seeing that raise an  eyebrow, but it could just be the photos.


----------



## Bratty1919

TheLadyBlythe said:


> Hello, I’m ridiculously new, I have been reading tons on purse forum for awhile and realized I should just join. I’m looking at finally purchasing my first Prada though,  I even found one that met my wants for the moment, but I’m unsure of authenticity... there are no engravings on the magnetic closure, does this happen? I hear horror stories so often, but you all seem to be quite good at this. If you might be able to help, here’s the link, thank you. https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-shopper-grey-leather-tote/24951339/



This says no longer available. If you purchased it, please post your own photos.


----------



## TheLadyBlythe

I am sorry about that, the Seller adjusted price and made a new listing apparently. I have not purchased it because quite honestly after reading through so much of this I find myself nervous of being foolish and buying a knockoff. The main red flag for me was there are no engravings on the magnetic closure, I didn't know if sometimes that happens with Prada, or if that means its always a knockoff? Thank you for any information, here is the item relisted https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-shopper-grey-leather-tote/24182699/


----------



## TheLadyBlythe

Also, the seller sent me these photos when I requested photos of the hardware.


----------



## Prada Psycho

TheLadyBlythe said:


> I am sorry about that, the Seller adjusted price and made a new listing apparently. I have not purchased it because quite honestly after reading through so much of this I find myself nervous of being foolish and buying a knockoff. _*The main red flag for me was there are no engravings on the magnetic closure,*_ I didn't know if sometimes that happens with Prada, or if that means its always a knockoff? Thank you for any information, here is the item relisted https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-shopper-grey-leather-tote/24182699/



That's irrelevant.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one is OK, but wait for *MissFiggy *and *Bratty1919* to pop in.  There are a couple of things I'm seeing that raise an  eyebrow, but it could just be the photos.



I’m not too familiar with this particular model...please wait for @missfiggy


----------



## TheLadyBlythe

Prada Psycho said:


> That's irrelevant.



Does that mean it doesn’t matter if the magnets are engraved, that does not signify it’s a fake? Does this one appear authentic? Thank you for your time, and information, I’m still trying to learn myself.


----------



## nancdmd

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one is OK, but wait for *MissFiggy *and *Bratty1919* to pop in.  There are a couple of things I'm seeing that raise an  eyebrow, but it could just be the photos.


Thank you for your immediate response. Will wait for MissFiggy and Bratty1919. Thank you thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one is OK, but wait for *MissFiggy *and *Bratty1919* to pop in.  There are a couple of things I'm seeing that raise an  eyebrow, but it could just be the photos.


I agree..., it might be authentic, but there are some oddities. I'd like flat clear closeups of the lining. Ask for the lining to be pulled out and photos done with a flash and with natural light.


----------



## missfiggy

TheLadyBlythe said:


> Does that mean it doesn’t matter if the magnets are engraved, that does not signify it’s a fake? Does this one appear authentic? Thank you for your time, and information, I’m still trying to learn myself.


1. Engraved magnets have no bearing on authenticity 
2. It looks authentic to me, based on the photos


----------



## TheLadyBlythe

I apologize for not asking about authentication correctly, I shall try to do better next time. I am trying to figure this all out, this is my first time EVER using forums, I don't even use social media really, and I find myself a little overloaded and retarded. 
 I say please and thank you, because I can't help but try to have manners, especially when asking strangers for help. Im technologically challenged and internet retarded basically, but everyone on here seems to be so on their game, and full of useful amazing interesting information, that I lack in my world.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Leather Shoulder tote Bag Brown handbag purse
Listing number: 382810733602
Seller ID: heyjudedogs
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/382810733602?ViewItem=&item=382810733602
Comments: Hello beautiful people. Could you please let me know if this item is authentic? TIA


----------



## missfiggy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Leather Shoulder tote Bag Brown handbag purse
> Listing number: 382810733602
> Seller ID: heyjudedogs
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/382810733602?ViewItem=&item=382810733602
> Comments: Hello beautiful people. Could you please let me know if this item is authentic? TIA


OH SOOOOOOOO FAKE!!!!!! Reported. Let's see how much longer it lasts.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

missfiggy said:


> OH SOOOOOOOO FAKE!!!!!! Reported. Let's see how much longer it lasts.




LOL. Seller is convinced that she only sells authentic items.


----------



## nancdmd

missfiggy said:


> I agree..., it might be authentic, but there are some oddities. I'd like flat clear closeups of the lining. Ask for the lining to be pulled out and photos done with a flash and with natural light.


Thank you! The seller sent me these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

nancdmd said:


> Thank you! The seller sent me these photos.
> 
> View attachment 4361987
> View attachment 4361988


Still looks strange. PP?


----------



## Esonu

Item Name: BN1701 Tessuto
Seller ID: malott10
Link: n/a
Comments: just want to know if it’s real. It seems real. Only thing makes it seem maybe not is the hang tag. This seller has great review tho so unsure. Thanks.


----------



## Bratty1919

Esonu said:


> View attachment 4362056
> View attachment 4362057
> View attachment 4362058
> View attachment 4362059
> View attachment 4362060
> View attachment 4362061
> View attachment 4362062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: BN1701 Tessuto
> Seller ID: malott10
> Link: n/a
> Comments: just want to know if it’s real. It seems real. Only thing makes it seem maybe not is the hang tag. This seller has great review tho so unsure. Thanks.



Link??


----------



## Esonu

Bratty1919 said:


> Link??


Actually purchased it so link is no longer. The ratings was 100% and everything I could see online to authenticate matched. Just the hang tag wasn’t visible when purchased so I was kinda suspicious when it didn’t have the indent on the R. But I’ve read that some old tags won’t have it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

nancdmd said:


> Thank you! The seller sent me these photos.
> 
> View attachment 4361987
> View attachment 4361988





missfiggy said:


> Still looks strange. PP?



Definitely. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## missfiggy

Esonu said:


> Actually purchased it so link is no longer. The ratings was 100% and everything I could see online to authenticate matched. Just the hang tag wasn’t visible when purchased so I was kinda suspicious when it didn’t have the indent on the R. But I’ve read that some old tags won’t have it.


Close-up of the cards, front and back, and the triangle logo plate please. Just want to be sure before comment.


----------



## nancdmd

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely. I wouldn't touch it.


 Whew! Thank you for this. Love you 3!


----------



## Esonu

This is the best I could get and lighting.


----------



## Esonu




----------



## missfiggy

Esonu said:


> View attachment 4363427
> View attachment 4363428
> View attachment 4363429
> View attachment 4363430
> View attachment 4363431
> View attachment 4363432
> View attachment 4363433
> View attachment 4363434
> View attachment 4363435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I could get and lighting.


I'm satisfied that this one is authentic.


----------



## Esonu

Thank you. Seller had great reviews. Just wanted to double check. Appreciate it.


----------



## MarkWoo

ID：Nylon messenger bag. 

Unknown model.

Link: https://tw.carousell.com/p/217833707


Comment:Hello, guys. Hope everything goes well with everyone. I’m eyeing on a preloved small bag right now and I’m considering to buy it. Do you guys think it might be okay to purchase or don’t even touch it at all. 


I would definitely need some advice from you guys. Always appreciate everyone’s opinions.

Thank you very much.


Here some additional detail photos that the seller provide, it should be more clearer but I believe this is the best pics that she could take so. Apologies for not good enough for authenticate. Please let me know if you need anything. Thank you.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> ID：Nylon messenger bag.
> 
> Unknown model.
> 
> Link: https://tw.carousell.com/p/217833707
> 
> 
> Comment:Hello, guys. Hope everything goes well with everyone. I’m eyeing on a preloved small bag right now and I’m considering to buy it. Do you guys think it might be okay to purchase or don’t even touch it at all.
> 
> 
> I would definitely need some advice from you guys. Always appreciate everyone’s opinions.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Here some additional detail photos that the seller provide, it should be more clearer but I believe this is the best pics that she could take so. Apologies for not good enough for authenticate. Please let me know if you need anything. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4365746
> View attachment 4365747
> View attachment 4365748
> View attachment 4365749



This is real.


----------



## MarkWoo

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



Thank you so much, Bratty1919.


----------



## rniks

*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
*Listing number: *254155167654
*Seller ID:* lobzik2729
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:
Good Morning, 
Can someone please authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information. 
Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rniks said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
> *Listing number: *254155167654
> *Seller ID:* lobzik2729
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-Handbag-Good-Condition/254155167654?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> Good Morning,
> Can someone please authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information.
> Thank you!




Need photos of the lining.  Looking fake to me so far.


----------



## rniks

Prada Psycho said:


> Need photos of the lining.  Looking fake to me so far.



They are currently at work and can’t send more pictures now however, I was suspicious for the start and am now uninterested. You saved me time and money, thank you!


----------



## roxies_mom

Prada experts, can you please take a look at this listing for me?  I'm not sure there are enough pictures to authenticate, but would appreciate your opinion if possible.  Many thanks!
https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bos...-doctor-brown-canvasleather-satchel/24573934/


----------



## tnguyenn

Hi, can you please see if this is legit?


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Hi experts.. Can u authenticate this bag for me? 
Item : Prada Woven Madras Shoulder Bag
The item is in my possession now
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Posts not using the proper authentication request format will be ignored. *​


----------



## roxies_mom

My apologies Prada Psycho.... your help is greatly appreciated please....
Thanks much!  

Item Name - Prada Boston Monogram Logo Bowling Doctor Brown Canvas/Leather Satchel
Item Number - None - Tradesy
Seller Name - Authentic Bags Only
Link - https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bos...-doctor-brown-canvasleather-satchel/24573934/


----------



## tnguyenn

My apologies! I’m very new to the luxury bag game and I was wondering if you can check this one out. If it’s real, this is a total steal! 
Item name: authentic Prada shoulder bag black nylon 350856
Listing number: 312514247185
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312514247185


----------



## Bratty1919

tnguyenn said:


> Hi, can you please see if this is legit?



.


----------



## Traveldarling

Hi all, I am new to this forum and have never had a Prada bag. I got one on Poshmark and now I’m wondering if it’s real or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I don’t know if it’s just a very old version of the crossbody bag, hence the different dimensions than what’s currently on sale or if it’s simply a fake. These are the pictures of the bag I received:


----------



## Traveldarling

Traveldarling said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and have never had a Prada bag. I got one on Poshmark and now I’m wondering if it’s real or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I don’t know if it’s just a very old version of the crossbody bag, hence the different dimensions than what’s currently on sale or if it’s simply a fake. These are pictures of the bag I received:


In addition to the pictures of the bag in my prior post, I also forgot to write that the dimensions are 7x7.5. Also the buckles stamped with Prada are not stamped on both sides. And these are the cards and dust bag that were included:


----------



## Bratty1919

tnguyenn said:


> Hi, can you please see if this is legit?



Photos are insufficient


----------



## Bratty1919

Traveldarling said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and have never had a Prada bag. I got one on Poshmark and now I’m wondering if it’s real or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I don’t know if it’s just a very old version of the crossbody bag, hence the different dimensions than what’s currently on sale or if it’s simply a fake. These are the pictures of the bag I received:



This is 10+ years old & authentic


----------



## Traveldarling

Bratty1919 said:


> This is 10+ years old & authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi Bratty, since you're on, could you please have a look at this?  I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks much!



roxies_mom said:


> My apologies Prada Psycho.... your help is greatly appreciated please....
> Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name - Prada Boston Monogram Logo Bowling Doctor Brown Canvas/Leather Satchel
> Item Number - None - Tradesy
> Seller Name - Authentic Bags Only
> Link - https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bos...-doctor-brown-canvasleather-satchel/24573934/


----------



## Bratty1919

roxies_mom said:


> Hi Bratty, since you're on, could you please have a look at this?  I'd really appreciate it!  Thanks much!



If an authenticator doesn’t respond, it’s often because they’re not familiar with a model.


----------



## roxies_mom

roxies_mom said:


> My apologies Prada Psycho.... your help is greatly appreciated please....
> Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name - Prada Boston Monogram Logo Bowling Doctor Brown Canvas/Leather Satchel
> Item Number - None - Tradesy
> Seller Name - Authentic Bags Only
> Link - https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bos...-doctor-brown-canvasleather-satchel/24573934/



The seller has provided this link to the item on their website with additional photos and much more detail.  
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ducts/prada-monogram-logo-boston-shoulder-bag

Thank you for taking the time to look, your expertise is much appreciated!


----------



## roxies_mom

Bratty1919 said:


> If an authenticator doesn’t respond, it’s often because they’re not familiar with a model.


Thanks Bratty for your response!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Hi Bra


Uni_lizaa said:


> Hi experts.. Can u authenticate this bag for me?
> Item : Prada Woven Madras Shoulder Bag
> The item is in my possession now
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367660
> View attachment 4367661
> View attachment 4367662
> View attachment 4367663
> View attachment 4367664
> View attachment 4367665
> View attachment 4367666
> View attachment 4367667
> View attachment 4367668
> View attachment 4367669



Hi Bratty I'm very2 grateful if u can check this bag for me.


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Uni_lizaa said:


> Hi Bra
> 
> 
> Hi Bratty I'm very2 grateful if u can check this bag for me.


Sorry for the typo my son is disturbing me..


----------



## Bratty1919

Uni_lizaa said:


> Hi Bra
> 
> 
> Hi Bratty I'm very2 grateful if u can check this bag for me.



See my response above.


----------



## Uni_lizaa

Bratty1919 said:


> If an authenticator doesn’t respond, it’s often because they’re not familiar with a model.


Oh.. Thank u for the response


----------



## missfiggy

Uni_lizaa said:


> Hi experts.. Can u authenticate this bag for me?
> Item : Prada Woven Madras Shoulder Bag
> The item is in my possession now
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367660
> View attachment 4367661
> View attachment 4367662
> View attachment 4367663
> View attachment 4367664
> View attachment 4367665
> View attachment 4367666
> View attachment 4367667
> View attachment 4367668
> View attachment 4367669


Fake.
Laughably fake in fact.


----------



## manpursefan

1. Item Name: Prada Nylon Shoulder bag/cross body In Army Green
Listing number: 153402460489
Seller ID: luxurycollectibles1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153402460489
Comments: Is this price too good to be true for a new bag with tags?

2. Item Name: Prada Nylon Shoulder bag/cross body In Red
Listing number:53402270411
Seller ID: luxurycollectibles1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Nylo...&itm=153402270411&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940
Comments: Is this price too good to be true for a new bag with tags?

3. Item Name: prada nylon crossbody bag Green
Listing number: 123673641022
Seller ID: sandyoak66 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-nylo...&itm=123673641022&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940
Comments: Kinda iffy because the seller doesn't accept messages and I can't confirm details

4. Item Name: PRADA Black Flat Vela Nylon Crossbody Messenger Bag Purse
Listing number: 233124028840
Seller ID: alliesummers
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Blac...m=233124028840&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Comments: Kinda iffy because there's no dust bag, authenticity card, and receipt but the item is in good condition and is probably my fave among these 4.


----------



## muchstuff

Item name: PRADA CERVO ANTIK LEATHER SIDE ZIP WITH AUTHENTICATION CARD BR4084 BAG
Listing number: 223439784049
Seller ID: hapsbest
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-CERVO-ANTIQUED-LEATHER-SIDE-ZIP-WITH-AUTHENTICATION-CARD-BR4084-BAG/223439784049?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9e1c09ea9f784c78aa10db55f61b7cd0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=223439784049&itm=223439784049&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:8bc312cd-43cb-11e9-b25f-74dbd1800eb1|parentrq:6b8ec0721690aa48ecf209aefff49bf5|iid:1
Comments: TIA for any help on this!


----------



## missfiggy

muchstuff said:


> Item name: PRADA CERVO ANTIK LEATHER SIDE ZIP WITH AUTHENTICATION CARD BR4084 BAG
> Listing number: 223439784049
> Seller ID: hapsbest
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-CERVO-ANTIQUED-LEATHER-SIDE-ZIP-WITH-AUTHENTICATION-CARD-BR4084-BAG/223439784049?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=9e1c09ea9f784c78aa10db55f61b7cd0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=223439784049&itm=223439784049&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:8bc312cd-43cb-11e9-b25f-74dbd1800eb1|parentrq:6b8ec0721690aa48ecf209aefff49bf5|iid:1
> Comments: TIA for any help on this!



Beautiful and authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

rniks said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
> *Listing number: *254155167654
> *Seller ID:* lobzik2729
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-Handbag-Good-Condition/254155167654?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> Good Morning,
> Can someone please authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information.
> Thank you!



Don't bother with the lining photos - this one is 100% completely fake. Reported to ebay.


----------



## missfiggy

tnguyenn said:


> Hi, can you please see if this is legit?


Please read post #1 and follow the posting format.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> Beautiful and authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Uni_lizaa

missfiggy said:


> Fake.
> Laughably fake in fact.


Thank u for ur response miss figgy


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
ID: B5885
Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/rfstore/bla1016l/

Comment:Hello, authenticator. Just saw this vintage backpack from a Japanese preloved shop, this backpack was purchased in 1999 according the authenticate card. they will start to sell it tomorrow. I need some opinions about it is okay to buy. From my knowledge, Japanese only sell legit items, but who knows.
Should I buy it and post more clearer photo while I got it? Thank you so much, I’m very appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

rniks said: ↑
*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
*Listing number: *254155167654
*Seller ID:* lobzik2729
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Prada-Saffiano-Tote-Handbag-Good-Condition/254155167654?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:
Good Morning,
Can someone please authenticate this at their earliest convenience? Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information.
Thank you!
Click to expand...
Don't bother with the lining photos - this one is 100% completely fake. Reported to ebay.

AND NOW GONE.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> ID: B5885
> Link: https://item.rakuten.co.jp/rfstore/bla1016l/
> 
> Comment:Hello, authenticator. Just saw this vintage backpack from a Japanese preloved shop, this backpack was purchased in 1999 according the authenticate card. they will start to sell it tomorrow. I need some opinions about it is okay to buy. From my knowledge, Japanese only sell legit items, but who knows.
> Should I buy it and post more clearer photo while I got it? Thank you so much, I’m very appreciated.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE RAKUTEN.  I've found it's the best site to get really unusual styles at really good prices, and almost always authentic.  This one looks authentic to me, but see what Bratty thinks, just in case.


----------



## rniks

missfiggy said:


> Don't bother with the lining photos - this one is 100% completely fake. Reported to ebay.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mellovesbags

Hello, I would love information on this belt if possible. No history on it. It is not up for sale yet, as I wasn't sure of authenticity. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Belt
Listing number: Not Listed
Seller ID: N/A
Link:N/A
Comments: Black PRADA Belt, Buckle has PRADA stamp, Back Shows PRADA MADE IN ITALY, Size is 80/32, Also has 1C 2294 to the left of made in Italy.





























Thanks again.


----------



## xCinna

Item Name: Prada Cahier Bag Handbag Red
Seller Id: hksara123 (Carousell)
Factory Code: 165 & Made in Italy
*Only came with dustbag. They did not have the receipt or authenticity card anymore. However, found an old picture that was taken, on their computer.
Said it was bought in 2017, Prada Guangzhou.
Would appreciate your thoughts. It smells a bit different, a bit like rubber as compared from other Prada bag and wallet I have. Is this normal? Buyer says it might be because of tight packaging or their bag cabinet.


----------



## rniks

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Nero Medium Tote Bag
Listing number: 173833396412
Seller ID: vcl523 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:
Hello, 
This is another purse I'm seriously considering - kindly help me authenticate it. Please let me know if you need any additional information/pictures!
Thank you!


----------



## xCinna

Seller*


----------



## missfiggy

Mellovesbags said:


> Hello, I would love information on this belt if possible. No history on it. It is not up for sale yet, as I wasn't sure of authenticity. Thanks so much!
> Thanks again.



Is this your own item? Or has someone offered it to you?


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> Beautiful and authentic.


UPDATE: Am now the happy owner, thanks again for your help!


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi Prada Experts..........I'm trying this again, I have also included a link to the item on the sellers website which has more detailed pictures......would you please have a look and advise on authenticity?  Your expertise is greatly appreciated.  Thank you!  

Item Name - Prada Boston Monogram Logo Bowling Doctor Brown Canvas/Leather Satchel
Item Number - None - Tradesy
Seller Name - Authentic Bags Only
Link - https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bos...-doctor-brown-canvasleather-satchel/24573934/
https://www.authenticbagsonly.com/products/prada-monogram-logo-boston-shoulder-bag


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE RAKUTEN.  I've found it's the best site to get really unusual styles at really good prices, and almost always authentic.  This one looks authentic to me, but see what Bratty thinks, just in case.



Thank you, missfiggy. Sadly, the bag is already sold. Anyway. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Mellovesbags

Thanks. The belt was found at a local secondhand store. I had thought of reselling or giving to a friend, and wondered about it's authenticity.  It's very pretty. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## NicTX2019

Please authenticate this.


----------



## missfiggy

Mellovesbags said:


> Thanks. The belt was found at a local secondhand store. I had thought of reselling or giving to a friend, and wondered about it's authenticity.  It's very pretty. Thanks so much for your help.



Unfortunately we do not authenticate for sellers.  This free service is only to protect potential buyers from being scammed.  There are several online (and bricks and mortar) sites where you can pay for an authentication.  This gives you the protection of a letterheaded, written document which can be used in the event of any authenticity dispute.


----------



## missfiggy

NicTX2019 said:


> Please authenticate this.



Please repost USING THE CORRECT FORMAT, including link to sale.


----------



## NicTX2019

This is something I’ve purchased already and I hope not unfortunately.  Those are my pictures I just took.


----------



## Vlh640

Hello lovely authenticators!  Please if you get a chance could you look over my photos and thank you in advance for your help!

I purchased this bag from Yoogi’s Closet recently, and didn’t really think about authenticity until now since they claim everything is authenticated.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Small Tote Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Yoogi’s Closet
Link: NA
Comments:  as I started thinking about it, I’ve never seen a saffiano bag with leather lining.  Wanted some input on if you lovely people think it’s authentic or not.  I can’t fit all the requested photos in this post so I will post one more time with remaining photos.  Thanks again!


----------



## Vlh640

More photos.  Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

NicTX2019 said:


> This is something I’ve purchased already and I hope not unfortunately.  Those are my pictures I just took.





Mellovesbags said:


> Thanks. The belt was found at a local secondhand store.* I had thought of reselling* or giving to a friend, and wondered about it's authenticity.  It's very pretty. Thanks so much for your help.



No more to say here.


----------



## missfiggy

Vlh640 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!  Please if you get a chance could you look over my photos and thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> I purchased this bag from Yoogi’s Closet recently, and didn’t really think about authenticity until now since they claim everything is authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371657
> View attachment 4371658
> View attachment 4371659
> View attachment 4371660
> View attachment 4371661
> View attachment 4371663
> View attachment 4371664
> View attachment 4371665
> View attachment 4371666
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Small Tote Bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Yoogi’s Closet
> Link: NA
> Comments:  as I started thinking about it, I’ve never seen a saffiano bag with leather lining.  Wanted some input on if you lovely people think it’s authentic or not.  I can’t fit all the requested photos in this post so I will post one more time with remaining photos.  Thanks again!



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Vlh640

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.



Thank you so much, I feel much better now!  That was fast!


----------



## NicTX2019

Wrong post.


----------



## NicTX2019

missfiggy said:


> No more to say here.


Delete my account PLEASE.  "No more to say here." THANK YOU.


----------



## ghecute

Great day. Pls help me autheticate this prada. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## *princess

NicTX2019 said:


> Delete my account PLEASE.  "No more to say here." THANK YOU.


Sweetie, don’t get upset. If you read the TPF rules, it’s in there. They do not authenticate for Sellers. TPF is great place with lots of great people and info. But the rules are the rules-for very good reasons.   Written/Email Authentications run anywhere from $7 up online, just search.


----------



## missfiggy

NicTX2019 said:


> Delete my account PLEASE.  "No more to say here." THANK YOU.



So...I've erred (apologies) with adding your quote, without explanation, to a reply to another poster.  We asked for you to post using the correct format.  You replied that you had already purchased the item.  Correct format is extremely important as it allows us to further research sellers.  We all have lists of sellers who have onsold fakes.  Knowing the seller assists us in the authentication process.  If you can't provide a link, you can at least provide the information.  We can't help you unless you help us with as much information as possible.


----------



## 10my12

Item Name: Prada Crossbody 
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:  https://posh.mk/QBDI29gh6U
Comments: aloha, is this real?


----------



## missfiggy

10my12 said:


> Item Name: Prada Crossbody
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:  https://posh.mk/QBDI29gh6U
> Comments: aloha, is this real?



Photos VASTLY inadequate for authentication.


----------



## 10my12

Thank you for your reply! I’m attaching photos I took. I purchased but am skeptical. Have one more day before they release the funds. Thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## 10my12




----------



## 10my12

Authentication card is blank


----------



## 10my12




----------



## Christianabauet

Prada Vela Sport Nero BT7372
Can anyone help? 
Thank You


----------



## Christianabauet

View attachment 4374228
View attachment 4374229
View attachment 4374229
View attachment 4374230
View attachment 4374231
View attachment 4374233
View attachment 4374234
View attachment 4374234
View attachment 4374234
View attachment 4374229
View attachment 4374238
View attachment 4374235
View attachment 4374237

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Prada Vela Sport Nero BT7372
Can anyone help? 
Thank You


----------



## missfiggy

Christianabauet said:


> View attachment 4374228
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374230
> View attachment 4374231
> View attachment 4374233
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374238
> View attachment 4374235
> View attachment 4374237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Vela Sport Nero BT7372
> Can anyone help?
> Thank You



Looks like a fake to me.  See what Bratty1919 thinks as she is more experienced with these older styles.


----------



## missfiggy

10my12 said:


> View attachment 4374183
> View attachment 4374184
> View attachment 4374185
> View attachment 4374186
> View attachment 4374187
> View attachment 4374188
> View attachment 4374189
> View attachment 4374190
> View attachment 4374191
> View attachment 4374192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply! I’m attaching photos I took. I purchased but am skeptical. Have one more day before they release the funds. Thank you so much for your feedback!



This one looks to be authentic but wait to see what Bratty1919 says.  She's excellent with these older style nylons.


----------



## Christianabauet

Christianabauet said:


> View attachment 4374228
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374230
> View attachment 4374231
> View attachment 4374233
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374238
> View attachment 4374235
> View attachment 4374237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Vela Sport Nero BT7372
> Can anyone help?
> Thank You





Christianabauet said:


> View attachment 4374228
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374230
> View attachment 4374231
> View attachment 4374233
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374234
> View attachment 4374229
> View attachment 4374238
> View attachment 4374235
> View attachment 4374237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Vela Sport Nero BT7372
> Can anyone help?
> Thank You


----------



## helperseve

Please help authenticate this bag.
Item Name: Galleria Lux Tote
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments: Is this real?

Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: Galleria Lux Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments: Is this real?
> 
> Thank you.



Okay - doing you a big favor here because normally I would insist that you repost with the correct format and include links etc.  However I don't want to see this again.

Definitely fake.  And if you would please inform us where this came from it would be much appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

Christianabauet said:


> View attachment 4374749
> View attachment 4374749
> View attachment 4374750



I still think it's fake.


----------



## helperseve

missfiggy said:


> Okay - doing you a big favor here because normally I would insist that you repost with the correct format and include links etc.  However I don't want to see this again.
> 
> Definitely fake.  And if you would please inform us where this came from it would be much appreciated.


Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> Thank you so much.





missfiggy said:


> Okay - doing you a big favor here because normally I would insist that you repost with the correct format and include links etc.  However I don't want to see this again.
> 
> Definitely fake.  And* if you would please inform us where this came from it would be much appreciated*.



So...where did it come from???


----------



## helperseve

missfiggy said:


> So...where did it come from???


This was from a private seller that we bought before.

I was questioning the lining color does not match bag color. But was informed that gold lining was commonly used in Lux Tote. And I found these Lux Tote has lining which does not match bag color.

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...009062858&P_name=Prada&Ntt=prada+galkeria&N=0

https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-bi-color-tote-orchidea-talco-67982


https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-argilla-344078


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> This was from a private seller that we bought before.
> 
> I was questioning the lining color does not match bag color. But was informed that gold lining was commonly used in Lux Tote. And I found these Lux Tote has lining which does not match bag color.
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...009062858&P_name=Prada&Ntt=prada+galkeria&N=0
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-bi-color-tote-orchidea-talco-67982
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-tote-argilla-344078



The bag is fake for sooooooo many reasons which we are not able to disclose here.


----------



## wisan

Hi Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag from Carousell:

Item Name: Prada two way bag 
Listing number: 219371189
Seller ID: feel.good_
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-杏色袋！真品！💯-real-📣📣📣-219371189/


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> Hi Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag from Carousell:
> 
> Item Name: Prada two way bag
> Listing number: 219371189
> Seller ID: feel.good_
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/prada-杏色袋！真品！-real--219371189/
> View attachment 4375905
> View attachment 4375906
> View attachment 4375907
> View attachment 4375908
> View attachment 4375909
> View attachment 4375910
> View attachment 4375911
> View attachment 4375912
> View attachment 4375913
> View attachment 4375914



Not really enough photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## Beckyfrost

Hi, I just bought a Prada nylon tessuto mini and I need some help authenticating it now it has arrived. I have looked at how to tell a fake from a real. The ‘r’ looks fine and also the brand of zipper. The only thing I’m worried about is the bag does NOT have a mini white tag with a number on inside. When I asked the seller about this they told me that not all vintage Pradas come with the tag they only added this after 2004. Thanks


----------



## Beckyfrost

Beckyfrost said:


> Hi, I just bought a Prada nylon tessuto mini and I need some help authenticating it now it has arrived. I have looked at how to tell a fake from a real. The ‘r’ looks fine and also the brand of zipper. The only thing I’m worried about is the bag does NOT have a mini white tag with a number on inside. When I asked the seller about this they told me that not all vintage Pradas come with the tag they only added this after 2004. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Beckyfrost said:


> Hi, I just bought a Prada nylon tessuto mini and I need some help authenticating it now it has arrived. I have looked at how to tell a fake from a real. The ‘r’ looks fine and also the brand of zipper. The only thing I’m worried about is the bag does NOT have a mini white tag with a number on inside. When I asked the seller about this they told me that not all vintage Pradas come with the tag they only added this after 2004. Thanks


Authentication request format?


----------



## Prada Psycho

.


----------



## Beckyfrost

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?



Ah I’m sorry my bad I rushed onto the site upon receiving my bag without properly reading.

Item name: Prada tessuto nylon mini
Listing number: (?)
Seller ID: Prada_hoe
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/prada_hoe-authentic-vintage-2000s-rare-prada-15/

Upon looking at her profile and realising she has had a lot of the same Prada bags for sale it was probably a mistake to buy it however seller is insisting it is real and I may have been fooled by her five star reviews.


----------



## Merle. Bk

Hey  I hope you can help me authenticate my Prada Galleria in red.. I have one at home (I know this one is original because I have bought it in store myself) and it looks a little different.. the sign inside the bag is a different typing, the gold is lighter and I’m afraid I bought a fake..  I can send some more pictures of you want.. the authentication card is not filled but I‘ve read that they are usually not filled if you buy them in outlets..
So my question would be if Prada bags from outlets are different than those from store and that the differences I‘ve recognized are caused that the bag was bought in an outlet? The girl where I have bought the bag has no receipt, just the not-filled ID card.. 
thanks a lot! 
Merle


----------



## missfiggy

Merle. Bk said:


> Hey  I hope you can help me authenticate my Prada Galleria in red.. I have one at home (I know this one is original because I have bought it in store myself) and it looks a little different.. the sign inside the bag is a different typing, the gold is lighter and I’m afraid I bought a fake..  I can send some more pictures of you want.. the authentication card is not filled but I‘ve read that they are usually not filled if you buy them in outlets..
> So my question would be if Prada bags from outlets are different than those from store and that the differences I‘ve recognized are caused that the bag was bought in an outlet? The girl where I have bought the bag has no receipt, just the not-filled ID card..
> thanks a lot!
> Merle


Your pics aren't enough but I think it's fake from what I can see. Please read post #1 and supply the pics required. Also please post the link to the seller.


----------



## Merle. Bk

missfiggy said:


> Your pics aren't enough but I think it's fake from what I can see. Please read post #1 and supply the pics required. Also please post the link to the seller.


Thank you for your quick reply! That’s what I thought. I’m sorry I can’t post the link because it’s already gone and I bought it, so there’s no link to post anymore. 
I added more pictures that were asked for in the first post, I’m really sorry that I did not post it correctly in first place. 
Looking forward to your answer and thanks again! 
(If you need other pics just ask (; )


----------



## Prada Psycho

Merle. Bk said:


> Thank you for your quick reply! That’s what I thought. I’m sorry I can’t post the link because it’s already gone and I bought it, so there’s no link to post anymore.
> I added more pictures that were asked for in the first post, I’m really sorry that I did not post it correctly in first place.
> Looking forward to your answer and thanks again!
> (If you need other pics just ask (; )


This is so fake it hurts! 

Get your money back ASAP!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Hi there considering this Prada, but something does not seem right. Something around where the clasp is

Any help is appreciated


Title: New $1290 Prada saffiano cross body bag leather and chain strap pink
Seller: duan2jingjing
eBay item number:
264242358315

Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1290-P...358315?hash=item3d8612682b:g:Vf0AAOSweaFcjXW4


----------



## elibags

Item Name: PRADA Nylon Backpack Black Auth m024
Listing number: 303099452074
Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Nylon...452074?hash=item4692229aaa:g:p3oAAOSwkCZcdU2-
Comments: If you could advise approximately which year this bag was from, that would be awesome.

Dipping my toes into preloved bags for the first time so hopefully this is authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Iluvtoshop

Hi, kindly authenticate this piece for me. Thank you for your help!  

Item Name: PRADA Gray Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 264225900271
Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Gray...hvOwYMwyTw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments:


----------



## helperseve

Item Name: Galleria Saffiano Tote
Listing number:
Seller ID: Private Seller
Link:
Comments: Is this real

Please help take a look if this is real. Thank you for your time.


----------



## tslsusi

Hello I need some help on this wallet I got for my mom.

Item name: Saffiano metal rubino wallet
Sellerrivate-local consignment shop
Comments: Logo looks off and R is higher. Does have the code stamped.thank you!


----------



## suezyuengee

Item name: Prada Saffiano Medium Leather Lux Tote Bag 

Item number: 283421182746

Sellers name: legum95015

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saff...639656&hash=item41fd380b1a:g:csIAAOSwRSBcjuuK

Comments:  Hi authenticators! I am interested in buying this bag? Is it real?  Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

tslsusi said:


> Hello I need some help on this wallet I got for my mom.
> 
> Item name: Saffiano metal rubino wallet
> Sellerrivate-local consignment shop
> Comments: Logo looks off and R is higher. Does have the code stamped.thank you!



This one looks authentic. They're handmade items so a little variance is often apparent. The "R" is fine.


----------



## missfiggy

BagsRLoVe said:


> Hi there considering this Prada, but something does not seem right. Something around where the clasp is
> 
> Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> Title: New $1290 Prada saffiano cross body bag leather and chain strap pink
> Seller: duan2jingjing
> eBay item number:
> 264242358315
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1290-P...358315?hash=item3d8612682b:g:Vf0AAOSweaFcjXW4



Not sure about this one.  Could go either way with better photos.


----------



## missfiggy

elibags said:


> Item Name: PRADA Nylon Backpack Black Auth m024
> Listing number: 303099452074
> Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Nylon...452074?hash=item4692229aaa:g:p3oAAOSwkCZcdU2-
> Comments: If you could advise approximately which year this bag was from, that would be awesome.
> 
> Dipping my toes into preloved bags for the first time so hopefully this is authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!



Not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Iluvtoshop said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this piece for me. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Gray Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 264225900271
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Gray-Leather-Bauletto-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-/264225900271?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=hRZ%2BSx8LorBGMjbajhvOwYMwyTw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments:



This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> Item Name: Galleria Saffiano Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Private Seller
> Link:
> Comments: Is this real
> 
> Please help take a look if this is real. Thank you for your time.



Might be authentic but need many more detailed photos.


----------



## missfiggy

suezyuengee said:


> Item name: Prada Saffiano Medium Leather Lux Tote Bag
> 
> Item number: 283421182746
> 
> Sellers name: legum95015
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Saff...639656&hash=item41fd380b1a:g:csIAAOSwRSBcjuuK
> 
> Comments:  Hi authenticators! I am interested in buying this bag? Is it real?  Thanks!



Photos inadequate for authentication.


----------



## elibags

missfiggy said:


> Not convinced that this is authentic.


oh darn! my hunt continues. 

Thank you


----------



## bisbee

Item name: Auth Prada Brown Cervo Antik Deerskin Zip Top Buckle Shopping Tote Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 273766383040
Seller ID: pippiscloset
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada...383040?hash=item3fbdbf7dc0:g:b9IAAOSwGMFcjruS

Comments: is this authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## Iluvtoshop

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

bisbee said:


> Item name: Auth Prada Brown Cervo Antik Deerskin Zip Top Buckle Shopping Tote Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 273766383040
> Seller ID: pippiscloset
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada...383040?hash=item3fbdbf7dc0:g:b9IAAOSwGMFcjruS
> 
> Comments: is this authentic?  Thanks!


Need to see the lining to say for sure.


----------



## bisbee

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see the lining to say for sure.


Thanks... the listing ended, but I asked for lining pics if it is re-listed.


----------



## bisbee

bisbee said:


> Thanks... the listing ended, but I asked for lining pics if it is re-listed.


She re-listed it with more pictures:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada...e-Shoulder-Bag-/283429485085?oid=273766383040

Same seller.


----------



## missfiggy

bisbee said:


> She re-listed it with more pictures:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Prada...e-Shoulder-Bag-/283429485085?oid=273766383040
> 
> Same seller.



I had one of these years ago.  This one looks authentic.


----------



## den_jb22

hi need help in authenticating this prada bag, thanks...
item namerada 22cm black genuine leather crossbody bag
item number:# 12332
sellerid: hrvs.collection
link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-22...c2UsInN0YXJ0Ijo4MH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=17951390


----------



## suezyuengee

missfiggy said:


> Photos inadequate for authentication.



Thanks missfiggy! She just sent me more pictures. Can you take a look?  Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## MarkWoo

item name：Prada messenger bag
Item ID: N/A
Seller ID: sammi327
Link: https://shopee.tw/sammi327/1804525907?smtt=0.0.9

Comment: hello guys. Hope everyone goes well. Please help me to authenticate this red flat bag. It looks so cute. The pictures is provided by seller. Thank you very much.


----------



## CELIA BREWER

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...ULDER-DESIGNER-BAG/133000849189?hash=item1ef7
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## helperseve

item name：Chain bag
Item ID: N/A
Seller ID: Private Seller
Link:N/A

Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## CELIA BREWER

Can someone authenticate this bag please. Bag name is Prada Cahier notebook leather shoulder bag. The seller is cynthiablackston_0. Here is the link 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...LDER-DESIGNER-BAG/133000849189?hash=item1ef77


----------



## modelovers

Authenticate this Prada waist bag

Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Montagn Nero / PRADA Nylon waist bag
Listing number: 2VL005
Seller ID: Julian Schmidt (eBay-Kleinanzeigen Germany)
Link: has already been deleted
Comments: Dear purse forum Team, I desperately need your help. I was promised an invoice and a certificate. The bill is not complete and the amounts are crossed out. He does not take the bag back and does not want to refund me any money. He is also very rude, which also makes me suspicious. I am desperate now and I need a professional confirmation from you if the bag is original. Thank you so much. Tanja


----------



## modelovers

modelovers said:


> Authenticate this Prada waist bag
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Montagn Nero / PRADA Nylon waist bag
> Listing number: 2VL005
> Seller ID: Julian Schmidt (eBay-Kleinanzeigen Germany)
> Link: has already been deleted
> Comments: Dear purse forum Team, I desperately need your help. I was promised an invoice and a certificate. The bill is not complete and the amounts are crossed out. He does not take the bag back and does not want to refund me any money. He is also very rude, which also makes me suspicious. I am desperate now and I need a professional confirmation from you if the bag is original. Thank you so much. Tanja


----------



## Prada Psycho

I'm not seeing anything worrisome.  Post the link or the item number. You'll have it in your purchase history in My eBay.


----------



## Demim

I bought this from a thrift store
I’m not sure if it’s real please help me authenticate it ! Thanks


----------



## den_jb22

den_jb22 said:


> hi need help in authenticating this prada bag, thanks...
> item namerada 22cm black genuine leather crossbody bag
> item number:# 12332
> sellerid: hrvs.collection
> link: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Prelove...93/photos/?tab=album&album_id=820388724981597
> ****ADDITIONAL PICS POSTED WITH NEW LINK, THANKS
> View attachment 4383835
> View attachment 4383836
> View attachment 4383837
> View attachment 4383838
> View attachment 4383839


----------



## missfiggy

suezyuengee said:


> Thanks missfiggy! She just sent me more pictures. Can you take a look?  Thanks, I appreciate it!
> View attachment 4384038
> View attachment 4384039
> View attachment 4384040
> View attachment 4384041
> View attachment 4384042
> View attachment 4384043
> View attachment 4384044
> View attachment 4384045
> View attachment 4384047
> View attachment 4384048



No alarm bells...BUT...the superfakes of this style are indistinguishable from an authentic item.  So it is impossible to be sure about these bags just from photos.  If there was any documentation then that might help, but other than that, it's impossible to be sure about it.


----------



## missfiggy

den_jb22 said:


> hi need help in authenticating this prada bag, thanks...
> item namerada 22cm black genuine leather crossbody bag
> item number:# 12332
> sellerid: hrvs.collection
> link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-22cm-black-genuine-leather-crossbody-bag-lampo-zipper-214655321/?ref=profile&ref_session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjgwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAzLTI2VDA2OjMwOjExLjQ3NzA3ODQwOFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6InhnTGErQ0o5enRTYUpvUjFUS3Z3bG1ES1laRT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0Ijo4MH19fQ==&ref_referrer=/hrvs.collection/?session=eyJhZ2dyZWdhdGVfY291bnQiOjgwLCJzZXNzaW9uX2luaXRfYXQiOiIyMDE5LTAzLTI2VDA2OjMwOjExLjQ3NzA3ODQwOFoiLCJzaWduYXR1cmVfaGFzaCI6InhnTGErQ0o5enRTYUpvUjFUS3Z3bG1ES1laRT0iLCJzbG90cyI6eyJkZWZhdWx0Ijp7ImFzY2VuZGluZyI6ZmFsc2UsInN0YXJ0Ijo4MH19fQ%3D%3D&ref_sId=17951390
> View attachment 4383835
> View attachment 4383836
> View attachment 4383837
> View attachment 4383838
> View attachment 4383839



Not familiar with this style.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> item name：Prada messenger bag
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller ID: sammi327
> Link: https://shopee.tw/sammi327/1804525907?smtt=0.0.9
> 
> Comment: hello guys. Hope everyone goes well. Please help me to authenticate this red flat bag. It looks so cute. The pictures is provided by seller. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4384129
> View attachment 4384130
> View attachment 4384131
> View attachment 4384132
> View attachment 4384134
> View attachment 4384135
> View attachment 4384136



Best wait for Bratty1919 on this one.


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> item name：Chain bag
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller ID: Private Seller
> Link:N/A
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you.



No alarm bells - possibly authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

CELIA BREWER said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag please. Bag name is Prada Cahier notebook leather shoulder bag. The seller is cynthiablackston_0. Here is the link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...LDER-DESIGNER-BAG/133000849189?hash=item1ef77



Once again...no alarm bells...BUT...YOU TAKE A HUGE RISK BUYING FROM A 0 FEEDBACK SELLER!!!!  I hope you actually receive something, and I hope it is an authentic cahier.  Post photos when you receive it.


----------



## missfiggy

modelovers said:


> Authenticate this Prada waist bag
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Montagn Nero / PRADA Nylon waist bag
> Listing number: 2VL005
> Seller ID: Julian Schmidt (eBay-Kleinanzeigen Germany)
> Link: has already been deleted
> Comments: Dear purse forum Team, I desperately need your help. I was promised an invoice and a certificate. The bill is not complete and the amounts are crossed out. He does not take the bag back and does not want to refund me any money. He is also very rude, which also makes me suspicious. I am desperate now and I need a professional confirmation from you if the bag is original. Thank you so much. Tanja




Looks authentic from the photos.  BUT...if this receipt is for this bag, then the receipt says that the bag has some leather on it.  Are there any leather accents or trim on the bag?


----------



## missfiggy

Demim said:


> I bought this from a thrift store
> I’m not sure if it’s real please help me authenticate it ! Thanks



Suspect it's fake but wait for Bratty1919.  She is a whiz kid on these older styles.


----------



## missfiggy

den_jb22 said:


> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> View attachment 4384902
> 
> View attachment 4384895
> View attachment 4384892
> View attachment 4384892
> View attachment 4384892
> View attachment 4384892
> View attachment 4384893
> View attachment 4384900
> View attachment 4384900



*22 copies of the same photo!!!!!?????*

That's not going to get you an answer any sooner, and it's likely it will get your request ignored.  Looks RUDE and PUSHY.


----------



## den_jb22

missfiggy said:


> *22 copies of the same photo!!!!!?????*
> 
> That's not going to get you an answer any sooner, and it's likely it will get your request ignored.  Looks RUDE and PUSHY.


sorry my connection got problems a while ago when posting, i just realized this happened when i turned back on, been trying to erase it but don't know how, i tried to report it to get it removed...again so sorry


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi guys,

I'd love a second opinion on a bag I purchased on eBay in late December. I know an authenticator took a look and mentioned it looked authentic from what she could see but needed a couple better images. I'm hoping I'm following the format correctly, as the listing has been sold. If not, please let me know and I'd be happy to adjust it (or delete it).

I had a the bag restored (and re-sealed) so it's a bit shinier than in the original listing images.














Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Leather Tote Bag Black (see description for details)
Listing number: 143054824800
Seller ID: aandrewcc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143054824800?ul_noapp=true

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Lea_jeremiah

Hi, could someone please authenticate this Prada card holder for me? I bought it from Reebonz two years ago and I just want to make sure that it’s authentic. Thank you.

Item name: Prada Saffiano Metal Card Holder
Seller: Reebonz


----------



## suezyuengee

.


----------



## suezyuengee

missfiggy said:


> No alarm bells...BUT...the superfakes of this style are indistinguishable from an authentic item.  So it is impossible to be sure about these bags just from photos.  If there was any documentation then that might help, but other than that, it's impossible to be sure about it.



Thanks missfiggy!


----------



## ghecute

Hello! Pls help me authenticate this prada.
Thank you so much in advance.
Item name: Prada Tessuto Sling Bag
Item ID: N/A
Seller ID: Private Seller
Link: N/A


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> Hello! Pls help me authenticate this prada.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> Item name: Prada Tessuto Sling Bag
> Item ID: N/A
> Seller ID: Private Seller
> Link: N/A



Continuation:


----------



## Jessesgirl93

Could someone please help me authenticate this Wristlet? It all seems to be authentic except the underside of the zipper is blank? I’ve never seen a blank Prada zipper before.


----------



## Jessesgirl93

*Could some one please help me authenticate this Prada Wristlet. It all seems to be authentic but the underside of the zipper is blank. *


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jessesgirl93 said:


> *Could some one please help me authenticate this Prada Wristlet. It all seems to be authentic but the underside of the zipper is blank. *


Authentication request format??


----------



## br3wx

*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
*Listing number: *163615839727
*Seller ID:*  5startaste
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163615839727

Comments:
Hello everyone,

Can someone kindly please help to authenticate this at the earliest convenience? 
Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sheisclothedinjoy

Hello,
I would like to get this Prada tote authenticated. I purchased it a few years ago from a shop from Japan on Ebay. I have always thought it was authentic, but I am having second thoughts. The extra hardware on the right side of the bag (behind the tag) is very odd to me.


----------



## KatKelly99

Hello! Can anyone help with authenticating his for me, please? Did this model ever come in silver hardware? I only ever see gold hardware? Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

br3wx said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274 (Baltico)
> *Listing number: *163615839727
> *Seller ID:*  5startaste
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163615839727
> 
> Comments:
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone kindly please help to authenticate this at the earliest convenience?
> Please let me know if you would like me to request any additional information.
> Thank you in advance!


Need to see more of the lining. Clear close ups.  So far it looks OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

KatKelly99 said:


> Hello! Can anyone help with authenticating his for me, please? Did this model ever come in silver hardware? I only ever see gold hardware? Thanks, in advance!


Authentication request format?...


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining. Clear close ups.  So far it looks OK.



Thank you Prada Psycho. Will be asking for the clear pictures of the lining : )


----------



## KatKelly99

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?...


Sorry, did I not submit this properly?


----------



## br3wx

*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274
*Listing number: *163615839727
*Seller ID:* 5startaste
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Medium-GALLERIA-Bag-in-Baltico-BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163615839727

Comments:
Hello everyone,

I have already posted this for authentication but managed to get some pictures on the lining (just to make sure).
Can someone kindly help me to authenticate this (again) at the earliest convenience please?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

br3wx said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274
> *Listing number: *163615839727
> *Seller ID:* 5startaste
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Medium-GALLERIA-Bag-in-Baltico-BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163615839727
> 
> Comments:
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have already posted this for authentication but managed to get some pictures on the lining (just to make sure).
> Can someone kindly help me to authenticate this (again) at the earliest convenience please?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Photos are still lacking, but I'm thinking this is OK.  I wouldn't buy it without a return option. If you get it, then we can look at your own photos.


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos are still lacking, but I'm thinking this is OK.  I wouldn't buy it without a return option. If you get it, then we can look at your own photos.



Well in the posting it says "I guarantee this bag to be 100% authentic or your money back" and at the bottom "no returns, final sale". Honestly I feel kinda wary about getting this from the ebay seller (I dunno some gut feeling), so I'm still thinking?

I really wanted this bag in Baltico. The thing is I did not know it was a limited edition and I was holding in the store admiring it (back in 2016) and I'm smacking myself in the head for not getting it then! 

I noticed that in 2013 the lux tote was released in Baltico GHW and 2016 Baltico SHW. I can only hope this year there will be another Baltico lux tote release *cross fingers*. 

And thank you Prada Psycho for replying!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi ladies,

I’m hoping I’m in the right threat to ask this, I unfortunately made the mistake to pm the authenticators - I truly apologize for that.

I was wondering what the best way is to learn more about authenticating Prada? I know it’s not being discussed what makes a bag authentic (for good reason), and most resources online are either outdated or false. I’ve been trying to learn more about Chanel authentication and I’m improving, but Prada seems to be giving me a hard time. I’d love to hear how you all got into it, and learned more especially the older Prada styles.

I think I can spot the more obvious fakes, but some things still give me trouble. I reposted a bag I purchased last year a couple days ago, and hope I didn’t offend anyone in doing that (or was being unintentionally rude/missed something). I’m not looking to sell the bag, just peace of mind. But I’d also love to learn more in general about the process (please let me know if this is the wrong thread).

Sorry for taking up your time ladies. I just want to be as thorough as possible, and I know that all your work is done purely to help others. So many thanks to you all.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’m hoping I’m in the right threat to ask this, I unfortunately made the mistake to pm the authenticators - I truly apologize for that.
> 
> I was wondering what the best way is to learn more about authenticating Prada? I know it’s not being discussed what makes a bag authentic (for good reason), and most resources online are either outdated or false. I’ve been trying to learn more about Chanel authentication and I’m improving, but Prada seems to be giving me a hard time. I’d love to hear how you all got into it, and learned more especially the older Prada styles.
> 
> I think I can spot the more obvious fakes, but some things still give me trouble. I reposted a bag I purchased last year a couple days ago, and hope I didn’t offend anyone in doing that (or was being unintentionally rude/missed something). I’m not looking to sell the bag, just peace of mind. But I’d also love to learn more in general about the process (please let me know if this is the wrong thread).
> 
> Sorry for taking up your time ladies. I just want to be as thorough as possible, and I know that all your work is done purely to help others. So many thanks to you all.




This thread is specifically for authentication requests *only*.   We also don't give "authentication lessons" anywhere on this forum.  It takes decades of purchasing, owning, studying a single designer's line and staying on top of every new season's styles to become competent.  All three Prada authenticators each have at least 15-20 YEARS of experience in authenticating.  Details change from year to year, style to style, season to season. 

Let's stay on topic, please?

Also is it is expressly forbidden to private message authenticators for information.


----------



## Prada Psycho

br3wx said:


> Well in the posting it says "I guarantee this bag to be 100% authentic or your money back" and at the bottom "no returns, final sale". Honestly I feel kinda wary about getting this from the ebay seller (I dunno some gut feeling), so I'm still thinking?
> 
> I really wanted this bag in Baltico. The thing is I did not know it was a limited edition and I was holding in the store admiring it (back in 2016) and I'm smacking myself in the head for not getting it then!
> 
> I noticed that in 2013 the lux tote was released in Baltico GHW and 2016 Baltico SHW. I can only hope this year there will be another Baltico lux tote release *cross fingers*.
> 
> And thank you Prada Psycho for replying!



If you purchase the bag and we determine it to be a counterfeit, then the seller has to refund.  It's really up to you.  I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this seller has a pretty good track record with Prada. However, in this world of Super Fakes, even the most stand up, honest seller can get tricked.  If you can get some close up swatches of the lining, I should be able to give you a more definite answer.


----------



## Washingtonian18

Prada Psycho said:


> This thread is specifically for authentication requests *only*.   We also don't give "authentication lessons" anywhere on this forum.  It takes decades of purchasing, owning, studying a single designer's line and staying on top of every new season's styles to become competent.  All three Prada authenticators each have at least 15-20 YEARS of experience in authenticating.  Details change from year to year, style to style, season to season.
> 
> Let's stay on topic, please?
> 
> Also is it is expressly forbidden to private message authenticators for information.



Thank you so much for your reply Prada Psycho! I was not sure where my question was fitting in, so I thought I would pm you to not hijack the thread. But, that was clearly wrong so I thought I would post the question in authentication. I apologize! 

Could I ask if my authentication request for formatted properly?  I'd love to be better about it in the future.

Thank you again, and I apologize!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Washingtonian18 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Prada Psycho! I was not sure where my question was fitting in, so I thought I would pm you to not hijack the thread. But, that was clearly wrong so I thought I would post the question in authentication. I apologize!
> 
> Could I ask if my authentication request for formatted properly?  I'd love to be better about it in the future.
> 
> Thank you again, and I apologize!


If you have a specific bag that you wish  have authenticated, then use the appropriate authentication request format as described on page one/post one of this thread. That does not guarantee that any of us will be able to give you a definite answer,  however. If we are unfamiliar with the style or the information is inadequate, we won't be able to help.


----------



## Washingtonian18

Prada Psycho said:


> If you have a specific bag that you wish  have authenticated, then use the appropriate authentication request format as described on page one/post one of this thread. That does not guarantee that any of us will be able to give you a definite answer,  however. If we are unfamiliar with the style or the information is inadequate, we won't be able to help.


Thank you! I did leave out some images, as I could only attach 10 and didn't want submit several posts and come across as pushy. Let me organize the images and submit it in a (hopefully) better format. And, I'll try to delete the old post.

Thank you again!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi Ladies, fingers are crossed all images are there, and the format is correct.  I’m hoping you can please help me with authenticating this bag. I had a the bag restored (and re-sealed) so it's a bit shinier than in the original listing images. I was sadly unable to delete my old post, I’m just trying to correct the format here and add all images, to make things easier. This is not meant to be pushy at all. 

Item Name: Auth PRADA Saffiano Lux Leather Tote Bag Black (see description for details)
Listing number: 143054824800
Seller ID: aandrewcc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA...m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true

Thank you very much!

Here are the original images from the seller. 1/3


----------



## Washingtonian18

Here are the hardware images. 2/3


----------



## Washingtonian18

Here are the outside/lining images. 3/3


----------



## Dashali

Hello! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag. I am thinking to buy it. And as always thank you for your time and knowledge.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...484566?hash=item3fbf017996:g:i4gAAOSwEeBcoXEd


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dashali said:


> Hello! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag. I am thinking to buy it. And as always thank you for your time and knowledge.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...484566?hash=item3fbf017996:g:i4gAAOSwEeBcoXEd




Wouldn't touch it.  Did you see he has it listed twice?  And the shipping charge?  Low feedback, all as a buyer. No history of selling, much less designer bags.  Do a fast 180 and find something else.


----------



## beeauty

Item Name - No idea
Listing Number - N/A
Seller ID - N/A

Dear Authenticators can you pls help me authenticate this bag for my mom. She bought it from her coworker/friend and that lady said it's real. My mom said her friend/coworker won't lie to her if it turns out to be fake my mom said she can get her money back. Thank you so much for helping


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Wouldn't touch it.  Did you see he has it listed twice?  And the shipping charge?  Low feedback, all as a buyer. No history of selling, much less designer bags.  Do a fast 180 and find something else.





Dashali said:


> Hello! Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag. I am thinking to buy it. And as always thank you for your time and knowledge.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...484566?hash=item3fbf017996:g:i4gAAOSwEeBcoXEd



And looky looky...it's gone from ebay.  Looks like you might have dodged a bullet here!!!


----------



## missfiggy

beeauty said:


> Pt.2



Looks ok to me.


----------



## beeauty

missfiggy said:


> Looks ok to me.



THANK YOU SO MUCH missfiggy for the fast response  I just don't want my mom to get scammed.. she sometimes make bad decisions   with friends .. she a very trusting lady ... I'll let her know she got a real Prada .. thank you thank you again


----------



## Washingtonian18

I'm seeing if someone could have a look at my posting above please? If not, I absolutely understand and won't follow up again and see if I can get the postings deleted so they don't take up too much space in the thread. I didn't want to offend anyone, and hope it didn't come across as that. Sorry again, and thank you so much for your time, I do appreciate it!


----------



## Tessa612

Hi,

Hoping you can help me authenticate this Small Galleria. 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m77807259713/


Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Washingtonian18 said:


> I'm seeing if someone could have a look at my posting above please? If not, I absolutely understand and won't follow up again and see if I can get the postings deleted so they don't take up too much space in the thread. I didn't want to offend anyone, and hope it didn't come across as that. Sorry again, and thank you so much for your time, I do appreciate it!



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping you can help me authenticate this Small Galleria.
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m77807259713/
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Incorrect format and insufficient photos.


----------



## wisan

*Hi, please help me authenticate this:

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Vernice Bordeaux*
*Listing number: *208218531
*Seller ID:* butlerxiv
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-saffiano-vernice-bordeaux-208218531/

Thank you for authenticating the bag


----------



## missfiggy

wisan said:


> *Hi, please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Vernice Bordeaux
> Listing number: *208218531
> *Seller ID:* butlerxiv
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-saffiano-vernice-bordeaux-208218531/
> 
> Thank you for authenticating the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393881
> View attachment 4393882
> View attachment 4393883
> View attachment 4393884
> View attachment 4393885
> View attachment 4393886
> View attachment 4393887
> View attachment 4393888



Fake.


----------



## wisan

missfiggy said:


> Fake.



thank you for the quick response


----------



## Washingtonian18

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much for confirming, I really appreciate it!


----------



## cc_ara

Hi good day, i was hoping someone could authenticate this backpack
I’m not really sure of the model number 
Thank you to anyone who could help


----------



## accurls

Hello! Kindly authenticate.

Item Name: Sale! 58% Off! New Auth Prada Gaufre Tessuto Nylon Bag 1BG805 Bluette Royal Blue
Listing number: 173841966019
Seller ID: the.fashion.diva

Link: 
https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-58-Off...966019?hash=item2879c9e3c3:g:3q0AAOSwk45cc4yP

Comments: Maybe not brand new but mint I guess, what do you think? Would you know how much this would cost brand new? Is the price worth it?

Sorry for all the questions. I haven't seen this on the airport stores I've been. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

accurls said:


> Hello! Kindly authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Sale! 58% Off! New Auth Prada Gaufre Tessuto Nylon Bag 1BG805 Bluette Royal Blue
> Listing number: 173841966019
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-58-Off...966019?hash=item2879c9e3c3:g:3q0AAOSwk45cc4yP
> 
> Comments: Maybe not brand new but mint I guess, what do you think? Would you know how much this would cost brand new? Is the price worth it?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I haven't seen this on the airport stores I've been. Thanks in advance.



Need to see photos of the lining to authenticate.  We don't comment on your other questions.


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help me check authentication of this Prada Nylon Backpack

Item number : N/A no link because I bought from second hand shop in Japan

Seller ID : N/A

Photo taken by me

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## missfiggy

accurls said:


> Hello! Kindly authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Sale! 58% Off! New Auth Prada Gaufre Tessuto Nylon Bag 1BG805 Bluette Royal Blue
> Listing number: 173841966019
> Seller ID: the.fashion.diva
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Sale-58-Off...966019?hash=item2879c9e3c3:g:3q0AAOSwk45cc4yP
> 
> Comments: Maybe not brand new but mint I guess, what do you think? Would you know how much this would cost brand new? Is the price worth it?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I haven't seen this on the airport stores I've been. Thanks in advance.





Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see photos of the lining to authenticate.  We don't comment on your other questions.



Leather lining??????


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Item Name: Prada saffiano studded mini zip crossbody
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments~
Hi id like to have this bag authenticated! I bought it for $365 off a lady who goes thrifting and shes a trusted re-seller. She had it authenticated by A well known authentication site  and it came back as authentic but i would like a second opinion!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Andrea Michelle said:


> Item Name: Prada saffiano studded mini zip crossbody
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments~
> Hi id like to have this bag authenticated! I bought it for $365 off a lady who goes thrifting and shes a trusted re-seller. She had it authenticated by A well known authentication site  and it came back as authentic but i would like a second opinion!





Andrea Michelle said:


> Item Name: Prada saffiano studded mini zip crossbody
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments~
> Hi id like to have this bag authenticated! I bought it for $365 off a lady who goes thrifting and shes a trusted re-seller. She had it authenticated by A well known authentication site  and it came back as authentic but i would like a second opinion!


Not fully familiar with this particular bag, but there's a lot of wonky hallmarks going on here. Looks fake to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Andrea Michelle said:


> Item Name: Prada saffiano studded mini zip crossbody
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments~
> Hi id like to have this bag authenticated! I bought it for $365 off a lady who goes thrifting and shes a trusted re-seller. She had it authenticated by A well known authentication site  and it came back as authentic but i would like a second opinion!


Was the authentication agency a u then ticatefirst???  I also doubt that it is authentic.


----------



## accurls

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see photos of the lining to authenticate.  We don't comment on your other questions.



Thanks for the quick reply. She sent me the lining pix below. TIA.


----------



## accurls

missfiggy said:


> Leather lining??????



She just sent the lining picture I attached above. From the looks of it, leather on the closure part and nylon on the rest.


----------



## accurls

I’ve been really wanting to get a Gaufre nylon. I won this but my Paypal has been having issues so it’s still pending. Can you please also authenticate this? TIA.

Item: 273768633014
Listing: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE handbag nylon leather purple
Seller: reclo_as
Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-TESSUTO...ther-purple-/273768633014?txnId=2130734610017


----------



## Andrea Michelle

missfiggy said:


> Was the authentication agency a u then ticatefirst???  I also doubt that it is authentic.





Prada Psycho said:


> Not fully familiar with this particular bag, but there's a lot of wonky hallmarks going on here. Looks fake to me.


i decided to take it to my nearest  prada store, they confirmed that its authentic. Thanks though everyone!


----------



## Andrea Michelle

missfiggy said:


> Was the authentication agency a u then ticatefirst???  I also doubt that it is authentic.


Yes, once i received the bag i used re@l authentication. It came back as authentic. I also decided to take it to my closest prada store and they confirmed it was authentic!


----------



## Andrea Michelle

missfiggy said:


> Was the authentication agency a u then ticatefirst???  I also doubt that it is authentic.


Im attaching photos below of the same bag from department store websites that carried the bag


----------



## muneed

muneed said:


> Please kindly help me check authentication of this Prada Nylon Backpack
> 
> Item number : N/A no link because I bought from second hand shop in Japan
> 
> Seller ID : N/A
> 
> Photo taken by me
> 
> Thank you very much in advance




Please kindly help this bag, If you want any pics please let me know


----------



## elibags

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Black 73325
Listing number: 123723172754
Seller ID: next-innovation 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...172754?hash=item1cce79cb92:g:TPEAAOSwy5RcpvZI
Comments: 
My last one wasn't authentic so praying to the purse gods this one is . If you know which year this is approximately from too that would be awesome. 


Thank you again for helping!


----------



## missfiggy

accurls said:


> She just sent the lining picture I attached above. From the looks of it, leather on the closure part and nylon on the rest.



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

accurls said:


> I’ve been really wanting to get a Gaufre nylon. I won this but my Paypal has been having issues so it’s still pending. Can you please also authenticate this? TIA.
> 
> Item: 273768633014
> Listing: PRADA TESSUTO GAUFRE handbag nylon leather purple
> Seller: reclo_as
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/PRADA-TESSUTO...ther-purple-/273768633014?txnId=2130734610017



You're the sort of buyer that I REALLY DON'T LIKE.  You have made the contract, now pay the money.  Feel free to post pictures of whatever you receive once you get it.


----------



## missfiggy

Andrea Michelle said:


> Yes, once i received the bag i used re@l authentication. It came back as authentic. I also decided to take it to my closest prada store and they confirmed it was authentic!





Andrea Michelle said:


> i decided to take it to my nearest  prada store, they confirmed that its authentic. Thanks though everyone!



Prada SAs are STRICTLY PROHIBITED from authenticating.  The reason for this is that they couldn't tell authentic from street market trash.  They are not trained to authenticate, they are trained to sell.  Believe whatever you want about the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

muneed said:


> Please kindly help this bag, If you want any pics please let me know



You'll need to wait for our expert in these older styles.


----------



## missfiggy

elibags said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Black 73325
> Listing number: 123723172754
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...172754?hash=item1cce79cb92:g:TPEAAOSwy5RcpvZI
> Comments:
> My last one wasn't authentic so praying to the purse gods this one is . If you know which year this is approximately from too that would be awesome.
> Thank you again for helping!



I think it's authentic but wait to see what Bratty1919 says as she is our expert in these older styles.


----------



## accurls

missfiggy said:


> You're the sort of buyer that I REALLY DON'T LIKE.  You have made the contract, now pay the money.  Feel free to post pictures of whatever you receive once you get it.



I won it a week or two ago. But my Paypal has been having issues and seller won’t accept CC. I am in communication with eBay, Seller, and Paypal. I posted it here since I’m still waiting for resolution. I am fully aware of the contract and have 100% rating and I know I can return counterfeit items because I have in the past. I never said I wasn’t going to pay for it.


----------



## accurls

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much for checking.


----------



## missfiggy

accurls said:


> I won it a week or two ago. But my Paypal has been having issues and seller won’t accept CC. I am in communication with eBay, Seller, and Paypal. I posted it here since I’m still waiting for resolution. I am fully aware of the contract and have 100% rating and I know I can return counterfeit items because I have in the past. I never said I wasn’t going to pay for it.


We can only go on the information provided.  I've had buyers renege for buyer remorse but they give the most ridiculous excuses, so I am only going on personal experience. Unfortunately we do work on an authenticate BEFORE bidding platform, so please post photos when you receive it.


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Thanks for 


missfiggy said:


> Prada SAs are STRICTLY PROHIBITED from authenticating.  The reason for this is that they couldn't tell authentic from street market trash.  They are not trained to authenticate, they are trained to sell.  Believe whatever you want about the bag.


thank you for the info! Ive taken many bags to them for authentication i had no idea that they were not allowed to do that as they have authenticated every item ive brought in! Im most certainly not trying to have anyone there get in trouble, this info is very helpful thank you


----------



## elibags

missfiggy said:


> I think it's authentic but wait to see what Bratty1919 says as she is our expert in these older styles.



Ahhh so excited! I'm going to purchase it and if Bratty1919 confirms its authenticity, it'll be the icing on the cake.

Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## RACHEY07

I’ve been eyeing this style for a while and snagged this. It feels wonderful and authentic but I wanted to double check. I was mainly familiar with this style as a flap bag and can’t seem to find it anywhere as just the zip style:

Item name: Prada etiquette studded small gray leather cross body 
Seller: Rebag 
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...dy-bag-studded-glace-calfskin-small7734565903

More photos attached! Thank you in advance!

View attachment 4397201

View attachment 4397203

View attachment 4397204
View attachment 4397205


ETA: I keep trying to add my own photos but they don’t seem to be posting and I have no idea why?


----------



## ayxyao

Hi please help me authenticate this 
Item name: Prada Tessuto Orange
Seller ID: IG Seller (fashioncuratormanila)
Link:
https://www.instagram.com/fashioncu...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1nzipevxm85as


----------



## missfiggy

RACHEY07 said:


> I’ve been eyeing this style for a while and snagged this. It feels wonderful and authentic but I wanted to double check. I was mainly familiar with this style as a flap bag and can’t seem to find it anywhere as just the zip style:
> 
> Item name: Prada etiquette studded small gray leather cross body
> Seller: Rebag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...dy-bag-studded-glace-calfskin-small7734565903
> 
> More photos attached! Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4397201
> 
> View attachment 4397203
> 
> View attachment 4397204
> View attachment 4397205
> 
> 
> ETA: I keep trying to add my own photos but they don’t seem to be posting and I have no idea why?



Insufficient photos to authenticate.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this
> Item name: Prada Tessuto Orange
> Seller ID: IG Seller (fashioncuratormanila)
> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/fashioncu...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1nzipevxm85as



Close ups of the lining please.


----------



## RACHEY07

missfiggy said:


> Insufficient photos to authenticate.



Sorry, really not sure why it won't let me upload photos from my phone. Trying again from computer.

Item name: Prada etiquette studded small gray leather cross body 
Seller: Rebag 
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...dy-bag-studded-glace-calfskin-small7734565903


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Close ups of the lining please.



Hi. Here you go


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following Prada bag on ebay.

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Cornflower Blue Double Zip Bag Shopper Tote Rare
Listing number: 113711853994
Seller ID: ferretcrazy01
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...853994?hash=item1a79c131aa:g:RrgAAOSwSsZcqxm~

Comments: I have asked the seller if the bag has a small black 'Made in' label/tag inside the bag (in the main or small zip compartment) and she can't find one. 
I was slightly concerned that the 'edging' on the handles (on the inside on the handles) where the bag meets the handles (photo 7 on the listing) that the 'edging' looks very thick / heavy (a bit messy). However, that might be me being too particular.


Thank-you very much for your time. I really appreciate your time and expertise.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hi. Here you go



Really, these photos aren't a whole lot better than the first one.  I'm not seeing any alarm bells, but when we ask for lining, we mean large, clear, well lit closeups so we can see minute stitching patterns.


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Dear Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following Prada bag on ebay.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Cornflower Blue Double Zip Bag Shopper Tote Rare
> Listing number: 113711853994
> Seller ID: ferretcrazy01
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...853994?hash=item1a79c131aa:g:RrgAAOSwSsZcqxm~
> 
> Comments: I have asked the seller if the bag has a small black 'Made in' label/tag inside the bag (in the main or small zip compartment) and she can't find one.
> I was slightly concerned that the 'edging' on the handles (on the inside on the handles) where the bag meets the handles (photo 7 on the listing) that the 'edging' looks very thick / heavy (a bit messy). However, that might be me being too particular.
> 
> 
> Thank-you very much for your time. I really appreciate your time and expertise.



Good grief!!!!  Including an outdated and very vague "authentication" guide from Wikipedia is a first.  The bag looks probably authentic which is more than I can say for the information provided in the guide.


----------



## missfiggy

RACHEY07 said:


> Sorry, really not sure why it won't let me upload photos from my phone. Trying again from computer.
> 
> Item name: Prada etiquette studded small gray leather cross body
> Seller: Rebag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...dy-bag-studded-glace-calfskin-small7734565903
> 
> View attachment 4397456
> View attachment 4397457
> View attachment 4397458
> View attachment 4397459
> View attachment 4397460
> View attachment 4397461



I've only had one brief opportunity to scout one of these out so I'd rather not make any comment based on such a small amount of information.


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Really, these photos aren't a whole lot better than the first one.  I'm not seeing any alarm bells, but when we ask for lining, we mean large, clear, well lit closeups so we can see minute stitching patterns.


Sorry @missfiggy for the unclear photos but that's the photos the seller sent me. I'm a newbie here so please bear with me. When you say there are no alarm bells, does that mean that it's probably authentic?


----------



## RACHEY07

missfiggy said:


> I've only had one brief opportunity to scout one of these out so I'd rather not make any comment based on such a small amount of information.



I understand! It’s a fairly new style I guess? Is there any more information/photos I can provide that would help you? I’m just waiting on taking off the tags and actually using it. Really appreciate your time, thanks!!!


----------



## Washingtonian18

Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Leather Large Shopper Tote Bag Handbag
Listing number: 254192502825
Seller ID: lisasap
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Blac...c829:g:9PgAAOSw3qVcgE1b&LH_ItemCondition=3000
Comments: As mentioned here is the link to the bag I just returned. I returned it based on the strap being damaged, but also had doubts about the authenticity. I'm no expert, and I'm sure it's impossible to authenticate based on the images, but feel free to report it if you spot something in the three images that doesn't look right.  

Have a great day guys!


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> Good grief!!!!  Including an outdated and very vague "authentication" guide from Wikipedia is a first.  The bag looks probably authentic which is more than I can say for the information provided in the guide.


Thank-you very much for checking.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Sorry @missfiggy for the unclear photos but that's the photos the seller sent me. I'm a newbie here so please bear with me. When you say there are no alarm bells, does that mean that it's probably authentic?



Yes...based on what I can see, it is probably authentic.


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Yes...based on what I can see, it is probably authentic.


Thanks for helping me.  you're awesome


----------



## poplitealius

Hi, I would be extremely grateful if you could please help me to authenticate the following Prada bag on Tradesy:
Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Gallaria in Argilla Grey Leather Satchel
Listing number: 24467627 
Seller ID: Keli
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-lux-saffiano-gallaria-in-argilla-grey-leather-satchel/24467627/
Comments: The seller said the plate inside the bag is a dark brown (not grey) and I was concerned about the stitch underneath the side snaps. 
Thank you!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this Prada...maybe a tessuto mini hobo?
Bought at local thrift store. My photos.
Approx. 8.5”w x 5”h x 2.5”d  Strap drops 5” to stitching.
Shame about the missing zipper pull.
Any info is greatly appreciated...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Tiffany Daun said:


> Hi, I would be extremely grateful if you could please help me to authenticate the following Prada bag on Tradesy:
> Item Name: Prada Lux Saffiano Gallaria in Argilla Grey Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 24467627
> Seller ID: Keli
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-lux-saffiano-gallaria-in-argilla-grey-leather-satchel/24467627/
> Comments: The seller said the plate inside the bag is a dark brown (not grey) and I was concerned about the stitch underneath the side snaps.
> Thank you!



This one is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this Prada...maybe a tessuto mini hobo?
> Bought at local thrift store. My photos.
> Approx. 8.5”w x 5”h x 2.5”d  Strap drops 5” to stitching.
> Shame about the missing zipper pull.
> Any info is greatly appreciated...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!



It is a tessuto mini, but whether it is authentic is a mystery which will probably never be solved.  The fakes of this style are multitudinous and expert, and are indistinguishable from the real thing.  They are, without doubt, the most faked Prada style of all.  Unless Bratty1919 chimes in with extra information on this one, I'm afraid that the doubt will always be there.


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> It is a tessuto mini, but whether it is authentic is a mystery which will probably never be solved.  The fakes of this style are multitudinous and expert, and are indistinguishable from the real thing.  They are, without doubt, the most faked Prada style of all.  Unless Bratty1919 chimes in with extra information on this one, I'm afraid that the doubt will always be there.



Thanks for your time and expertise missfiggy! My last Prada (mis)adventure, 3 years ago, was also a tessuto mini, slightly different than this one. Bratty 1919 deemed that one "not real"...hopefully this one will be better...fingers still crossed!


----------



## poplitealius

missfiggy said:


> This one is authentic.


Thank you so much for your response. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Bratty1919

elibags said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Nylon Backpack Black 73325
> Listing number: 123723172754
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...172754?hash=item1cce79cb92:g:TPEAAOSwy5RcpvZI
> Comments:
> My last one wasn't authentic so praying to the purse gods this one is . If you know which year this is approximately from too that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Thank you again for helping!



This is about 20 years old, but real.


----------



## Bratty1919

muneed said:


> Please kindly help me check authentication of this Prada Nylon Backpack
> 
> Item number : N/A no link because I bought from second hand shop in Japan
> 
> Seller ID : N/A
> 
> Photo taken by me
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



I am not confident that this is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this Prada...maybe a tessuto mini hobo?
> Bought at local thrift store. My photos.
> Approx. 8.5”w x 5”h x 2.5”d  Strap drops 5” to stitching.
> Shame about the missing zipper pull.
> Any info is greatly appreciated...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!



Best I can do is, probably real.


----------



## JOODLZ

Bratty1919 said:


> Best I can do is, probably real.



Thanks Bratty1919...this made my day!


----------



## elibags

Bratty1919 said:


> This is about 20 years old, but real.



Yay! Thank you so much


----------



## Bratty1919

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for your time and expertise missfiggy! My last Prada (mis)adventure, 3 years ago, was also a tessuto mini, slightly different than this one. Bratty 1919 deemed that one "not real"...hopefully this one will be better...fingers still crossed!



Also, 3 YEARS ago?! You have an amazing memory!


----------



## Remember2k0

Hello I recently came across what I think is an authentic Prada bag from a storage unit. It’s quality is decent for the most part could you help me authenticate? I don’t know the name or have any of the cards.


----------



## Bratty1919

Remember2k0 said:


> Hello I recently came across what I think is an authentic Prada bag from a storage unit. It’s quality is decent for the most part could you help me authenticate? I don’t know the name or have any of the cards.



This should be okay!


----------



## Catalina Costne

Is Prada made in India?? My Prada was made in India and I have read that Prada is now made in India but I want to be sure before I post photos and waste anyones time.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Catalina Costne said:


> Is Prada made in India?? My Prada was made in India and I have read that Prada is now made in India but I want to be sure before I post photos and waste anyones time.


Prada is made pretty much all over the world these days.  Spain, Romania, Turkey, China, India and, oh yes, occasionally in Italy.

Edit note: Use the proper authentication request format, post your pics and we'll have a look. I'm pretty sure I know what bag you have though.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Double post


----------



## Catalina Costne

This is Prada 1BB797 Black Nylon and Leather Tessuto Bauletto Satchel Purse W/Strap. Bought from ebay seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352605269312 
This is the same listing.


----------



## Catalina Costne

More photos


----------



## Catalina Costne

Sorry for multiple images.


----------



## missfiggy

Catalina Costne said:


> More photos



Lots of excellent clear and detailed photos...just how we like it.  This certainly looks authentic to me and the seller has a very good reputation.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Lots of excellent clear and detailed photos...just how we like it.  This certainly looks authentic to me and the seller has a very good reputation.





Catalina Costne said:


> This is Prada 1BB797 Black Nylon and Leather Tessuto Bauletto Satchel Purse W/Strap. Bought from ebay seller: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352605269312
> This is the same listing.



I'm with @missfiggy  all the way on this. Photos you provided are AMAZING!  And yes, this is authentic. Didn't know Prada was doing some of its nylon in India though. Learn something new every day.  I had a different bag in mind.  The Prada Madras line is made in India, pretty much exclusively.  As much of a MADE IN ITALY PRADA snob I am, I'm fine with the Madras line being made in India.  The craftspersons there do amazing work.


----------



## Anjool

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux BN1786 - Peonia
Comments: Hiya May i Please get this prada bag authenticated, I purchased pre loved, but not on ebay so i don't have a link. Thanks so much.


----------



## Anjool

cont.


----------



## Catalina Costne

Thank you missfiggy and PradaPhycho for your time and input, its
very much appreciated.


----------



## oliviacaroline

Please help me authenticate this Talco Saffiano Large Lux. Bought from FashionPhile - first purchase. Thank you so much!


----------



## oliviacaroline

Two more that wouldn't upload!


----------



## missfiggy

Anjool said:


> cont.



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

oliviacaroline said:


> Please help me authenticate this Talco Saffiano Large Lux. Bought from FashionPhile - first purchase. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405843
> View attachment 4405844
> View attachment 4405845



This looks authentic.


----------



## oliviacaroline

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

Dear ladies, please help to authenticate this Prada Nappa Aviator BR4146 in Bruciato. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Ms.Schvelle said:


> Dear ladies, please help to authenticate this Prada Nappa Aviator BR4146 in Bruciato. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4406052
> View attachment 4406053
> View attachment 4406054
> View attachment 4406055
> View attachment 4406056
> View attachment 4406057
> View attachment 4406058
> View attachment 4406059
> 
> View attachment 4406061
> 
> View attachment 4406062




Is there a link to wherever you purchased this from please??


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

missfiggy said:


> Is there a link to wherever you purchased this from please??


No link coz it was an impulse purchase from a boutique in a shopping mall in Malaysia during my visit there a few years ago however it doesn't come with authenticity card. I'm clearing my wardrobe now planning to sell off some of my unused bags but want to be sure of the authenticity before I do so as I do not want to get myself into trouble. Do you spot something fishy here? Appreciate your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Ms.Schvelle said:


> No link coz it was an impulse purchase from a boutique in a shopping mall in Malaysia during my visit there a few years ago however it doesn't come with authenticity card. I'm clearing my wardrobe now planning to sell off some of my unused bags but want to be sure of the authenticity before I do so as I do not want to get myself into trouble. Do you spot something fishy here? Appreciate your help!



Sorry but this free service is only for buyers.  If you wish to get the item authenticated before selling, there are many authentication services who will do it for a fee.  This fee gives you a letterheaded document which can be used in any dispute over authenticity.  

Our aim here is to protect inexperienced, naive and, dare I say it, gullible buyers from the scamland that is the secondary market.


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

OK. I was not aware that this forum is only meant for buyers. Sorry for posting here. Anyway thanks for your reply. At least I know where I should be heading to now. [emoji6]


----------



## Kaymargaret

Please help me autheticate this Prada Bag
Item : Prada Black Nylon Bag Mini
Item List: Unknown
Seller: Japan Seller for Second Hand Item ship direct from Japan


----------



## Loomy427

Hello missfiggy and Prada psycho. Please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir I just purchased on massive impulse from Mercari. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Loomy427 said:


> Hello missfiggy and Prada psycho. Please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir I just purchased on massive impulse from Mercari. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4406725
> View attachment 4406726
> View attachment 4406727
> View attachment 4406728
> View attachment 4406729
> 
> View attachment 4406721
> View attachment 4406722
> View attachment 4406723




Sorry - this looks fake to me.  Is there a link???


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - this looks fake to me.  Is there a link???





Loomy427 said:


> Hello missfiggy and Prada psycho. Please help me authenticate this Prada Cuir I just purchased on massive impulse from Mercari. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4406725
> View attachment 4406726
> View attachment 4406727
> View attachment 4406728
> View attachment 4406729
> 
> View attachment 4406721
> View attachment 4406722
> View attachment 4406723



Total fake.


----------



## OutLove

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Prada handbag.
Just found this bag from the offline seller. I will be very grateful if you will help me also with the model / code number as there were no authentification card. Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

OutLove said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Prada handbag.
> Just found this bag from the offline seller. I will be very grateful if you will help me also with the model / code number as there were no authentification card. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4408028
> View attachment 4408029
> View attachment 4408030
> View attachment 4408031
> View attachment 4408032
> View attachment 4408033
> View attachment 4408034
> View attachment 4408035




It's authentic and it's a CRACKER!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic and it's a CRACKER!!!!



Cracker?


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> Cracker?


A BEAUTY!!!!  Oz slang.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> A BEAUTY!!!!  Oz slang.



In ‘Merica that’s slang for a white person


----------



## kebarnett99

Hi! I bought this bag on Poshmark and it should be going through their authenticators shortly but I'm unsure if they are experts. Can someone please tell me if they believe it is authentic? 
 More photos in the next post. Thank you all!


----------



## kebarnett99

Please see my previous post. More photos are in this post. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you so much!!

P.S. in the previous post I was concerned about how the back of the white plastic card had the letter "g" written weird.


----------



## Prada Psycho

kebarnett99 said:


> Please see my previous post. More photos are in this post. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you so much!!
> 
> P.S. in the previous post I was concerned about how the back of the white plastic card had the letter "g" written weird.


So fake it hurts!


----------



## kebarnett99

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts!


Will you please elaborate one reason why? Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

kebarnett99 said:


> Please see my previous post. More photos are in this post. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you so much!!
> 
> P.S. in the previous post I was concerned about how the back of the white plastic card had the letter "g" written weird.



It's a really blatant fake.

Please note that we do not give reasons or explanations for our assessments.  They are the result of many years of study of intricate details of both authentic and fake Prada, and the information is the result of OUR hard work.  We prefer to keep this hard won, expensive and time consuming knowledge to ourselves.  We are happy to assist as a first, or second OPINION, in an effort to aid buyers to navigate the treacherous waters that are the scamland of the secondary market.

We also know that counterfeiters use our posts to improve their fakes and we are aware of several who have signed up here just to get that information.

If you want a written report of non-authenticity, which you will probably need for an authenticity dispute, you will need to contact any of the many professional authentication agencies and pay their fee.


----------



## kebarnett99

missfiggy said:


> It's a really blatant fake.
> 
> Please note that we do not give reasons or explanations for our assessments.  They are the result of many years of study of intricate details of both authentic and fake Prada, and the information is the result of OUR hard work.  We prefer to keep this hard won, expensive and time consuming knowledge to ourselves.  We are happy to assist as a first, or second OPINION, in an effort to aid buyers to navigate the treacherous waters that are the scamland of the secondary market.
> 
> We also know that counterfeiters use our posts to improve their fakes and we are aware of several who have signed up here just to get that information.
> 
> If you want a written report of non-authenticity, which you will probably need for an authenticity dispute, you will need to contact any of the many professional authentication agencies and pay their fee.


Thanks! Do you think ****************** is reputable to use?


----------



## Prada Psycho

kebarnett99 said:


> Thanks! Do you think ****************** is reputable to use?



The fact that the admins here have censored out the name of that company should pretty much answer your question.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Prada Vela Nylon Backpack

Seller: tuttoaffare63

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293022763001


----------



## Aelewis

Hi I am looking at purchasing this bag and was hoping you could advise if it’s real or fake? Thank you in advance 

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/hampton/bags/auth-prada-double-bag-medium/1211042851


----------



## Prada Psycho

Aelewis said:


> Hi I am looking at purchasing this bag and was hoping you could advise if it’s real or fake? Thank you in advance
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/hampton/bags/auth-prada-double-bag-medium/1211042851


Total fake.  Make a fast 180 from that piece of trash.  Actually, just steer clear from Gumtree.  Seems all they do sell are fakes.


----------



## Aelewis

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.  Make a fast 180 from that piece of trash.  Actually, just steer clear from Gumtree.  Seems all they do sell are fakes.


Thank you. I suspected it was fake but wanted to make sure.


----------



## LoveJoos

Hello
Can trouble you all to authentic if this prada is authentic 
Thank you so much again


----------



## kebarnett99

Prada Psycho said:


> The fact that the admins here have censored out the name of that company should pretty much answer your question.


Haha thanks-- I didn't even notice that it was censored until you pointed it out!


----------



## Anjool

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thankyou very much


----------



## Prada Psycho

LoveJoos said:


> Hello
> Can trouble you all to authentic if this prada is authentic
> Thank you so much again


Authentication request format??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name:  Prada - Deerskin - Brown - 18" x 12" x 6" - Designer Handbag / Tote
Listing number:  202659939585
Seller ID: motorcitypawn
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/202659939585?ul_noapp=true
Comments:
Hi guys... could someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## LoveJoos

Sorry I dun understand 
What is authentication request format?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LoveJoos said:


> Sorry I dun understand
> What is authentication request format?


Go to the very first post... It will tell you how to do it.


----------



## missfiggy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name:  Prada - Deerskin - Brown - 18" x 12" x 6" - Designer Handbag / Tote
> Listing number:  202659939585
> Seller ID: motorcitypawn
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/202659939585?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:
> Hi guys... could someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!



This looks good to me.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello Prada experts! Please help me authenticate this 
Item Name: Prada Gaufre Leather Medium
Seller ID: authenticpreloved_bagsph
Link:


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hello Prada experts! Please help me authenticate this
> Item Name: Prada Gaufre Leather Medium
> Seller ID: authenticpreloved_bagsph
> Link:




Are you able to ask the seller if it has been dyed???


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Are you able to ask the seller if it has been dyed???


Definitely looks fishy, doesn't it?  I can think of one explanation, but it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## ayxyao

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely looks fishy, doesn't it?  I can think of one explanation, but it still doesn't make sense.


Yeah I thought so too. Something's wrong. Thanks for confirming this to me. @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Are you able to ask the seller if it has been dyed???



Wondering the same.


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, good day to you. I need help authenticating this bag that I found.

Item Name: Prada BR4970 Vitello Daino in Papaya
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/prada-handbag-198345472/

Here are the additional pics from the seller...










Let me know if these are insufficient. I have asked the seller to snap me pic of the zipper as per post#1 and will send over once I got it. Thanks a million for the help!


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, good day to you. I need help authenticating this bag that I found.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BR4970 Vitello Daino in Papaya
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/prada-handbag-198345472/
> 
> Here are the additional pics from the seller...
> 
> View attachment 4414471
> View attachment 4414472
> View attachment 4414473
> View attachment 4414474
> View attachment 4414475
> View attachment 4414476
> View attachment 4414477
> 
> 
> Let me know if these are insufficient. I have asked the seller to snap me pic of the zipper as per post#1 and will send over once I got it. Thanks a million for the help!



Sorry missed this out in previous post.


----------



## jemmari

Hello Prada Experts can you help me authenticate this item :
Item Name: Prada Canapa Floral 
Seller ID: Sold in Local Shop here in Philippines for $60, they said that it came from Japan Thrift Shop.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Hi Prada authenticators, 

This is one of my first purchases of Prada from Fashionphile and I was hoping to get it authenticated. I was worried because I read another thread talking about a fake Chloe bag from Fashionphile. Thank you so much!

Item: Prada Nylon Backpack
Seller: Fashionphile


----------



## GaysianFashionista

GaysianFashionista said:


> Hi Prada authenticators,
> 
> This is one of my first purchases of Prada from Fashionphile and I was hoping to get it authenticated. I was worried because I read another thread talking about a fake Chloe bag from Fashionphile. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> View attachment 4414909
> View attachment 4414910
> View attachment 4414911
> View attachment 4414912
> View attachment 4414913
> View attachment 4414914
> View attachment 4414915
> View attachment 4414916
> View attachment 4414917
> View attachment 4414918



Here are some additional pictures !


----------



## Prada Psycho

GaysianFashionista said:


> Here are some additional pictures !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414935
> View attachment 4414936


I'm thinking this one is OK, but you're right.  Fashionphile has been letting too many fakes slip through their authentication process, at least as far as Prada goes.  Places like Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet have gotten too big for their britches, so to speak, and just cannot keep up with all the subtleties in counterfeit bags.  They aren't selling fakes intentionally, there are just issues in this department. This is true with pretty much any secondary market seller.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking this one is OK, but you're right.  Fashionphile has been letting too many fakes slip through their authentication process, at least as far as Prada goes.  Places like Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet have gotten too big for their britches, so to speak, and just cannot keep up with all the subtleties in counterfeit bags.  They aren't selling fakes intentionally, there are just issues in this department. This is true with pretty much any secondary market seller.



Phew- Thank you so much! It's so true. I also read that it can be a nightmare trying to "prove" that an item they sold is not authentic. I'm hoping Fashionphile gets better at authenticating though since they announced a new partnership with Neiman (could also mean higher prices tho?)


----------



## missfiggy

Zoe_B said:


> Sorry missed this out in previous post.
> 
> View attachment 4414481


This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jemmari said:


> Hello Prada Experts can you help me authenticate this item :
> Item Name: Prada Canapa Floral
> Seller ID: Sold in Local Shop here in Philippines for $60, they said that it came from Japan Thrift Shop.


This is soooo pretty and looks authentic to me.


----------



## juxcloset

Hello!  Can you please help me authenticate this prada backpack.  I think its a prada tessuto nylon backpack but i am not sure.  I recently purchased it and was wondering if this is authentic.  The buckles also has the prada logo and the zippers have the Lambo stamp.  I have uploaded the pictures. Thanks in advance for the help and appreciate the time for looking.


----------



## Bratty1919

juxcloset said:


> Hello!  Can you please help me authenticate this prada backpack.  I think its a prada tessuto nylon backpack but i am not sure.  I recently purchased it and was wondering if this is authentic.  The buckles also has the prada logo and the zippers have the Lambo stamp.  I have uploaded the pictures. Thanks in advance for the help and appreciate the time for looking.



This is older but real.


----------



## Zoe_B

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.



Thank you so much missfiggy!


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, please could you help to confirm the authenticity of this bag?

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN2394
Link: http://www.misstudou.com/2014/04/prada-tessuto-gaufre-nylon-tote-bn2394.html?m=1

Below are the additional close up pics from seller.












Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## missfiggy

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, please could you help to confirm the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Gaufre BN2394
> Link: http://www.misstudou.com/2014/04/prada-tessuto-gaufre-nylon-tote-bn2394.html?m=1
> 
> Below are the additional close up pics from seller.
> 
> View attachment 4415613
> View attachment 4415614
> View attachment 4415615
> View attachment 4415616
> View attachment 4415620
> View attachment 4415621
> View attachment 4415622
> View attachment 4415624
> View attachment 4415625
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind help!


Looks authentic.


----------



## Zoe_B

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Appreciate the help missfiggy!


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, need your help to authenticate another Prada bag that my colleague received today. I have not seen this model before and have no idea if this model ever existed. Could you please tell me what the actual name/model number of this particular bag is and when this model was made?

Item Name: Prada Oversized Bag
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/215422272

Please find additional close up photos below.






















Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, need your help to authenticate another Prada bag that my colleague received today. I have not seen this model before and have no idea if this model ever existed. Could you please tell me what the actual name/model number of this particular bag is and when this model was made?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Oversized Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/215422272
> 
> Please find additional close up photos below.
> 
> View attachment 4417409
> 
> View attachment 4417410
> 
> View attachment 4417411
> 
> View attachment 4417412
> 
> View attachment 4417413
> 
> View attachment 4417414
> 
> View attachment 4417415
> 
> View attachment 4417416
> 
> View attachment 4417417
> 
> View attachment 4417418
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Not enough photos here or in the listing, but it looks authentic.  It's from around 2007 and is a version of the Aviator line.  Always loved those bags and wanted one, but between the studs and the leather lining, it weighs a ton!


----------



## Zoe_B

Prada Psycho said:


> Not enough photos here or in the listing, but it looks authentic.  It's from around 2007 and is a version of the Aviator line.  Always loved those bags and wanted one, but between the studs and the leather lining, it weighs a ton!



Thank you Prada Psycho for the helpful information! I plan to look around for a similar design with the studs detail (smaller size if available due to its weight) but was kinda doubt of the authenticity since seller stated it was a gift so wanted to get confirmation from experts like you first.


----------



## CJPC90292

Hi, I’m new here and to designer bags in general. I’m hoping one of you would be kind enough to give me your opinion on this bag. It’s from Fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-cammeo-362344
Type of bag - Prada small saffriano galleria double zip tote in Cammeo 
Please let me know if I’m not asking correctly. I really appreciate any help


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, need your help to check if this bag is authentic.

Item Name: Prada BR4970 Vitello Daino Inchiostro
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/226673510

Here are the additional close up pics from seller.













Your help is very much appreciated! [emoji4]


----------



## AtomicLush

Item Name: Prada Gardener's Saffiano Medium Red Leather Tote
Listing number: 24742221
Seller ID: Rebag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-gardener-s-saffiano-medium-red-leather-tote/24742221/
HERE IS THE LINK FROM REBAG: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-prada-gardeners-tote-saffiano-leather-medium9394877202
Comments:
Can someone please authenticate this for me? I just purchased it on Tradesy from Rebag. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

AtomicLush said:


> Item Name: Prada Gardener's Saffiano Medium Red Leather Tote
> Listing number: 24742221
> Seller ID: Rebag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-gardener-s-saffiano-medium-red-leather-tote/24742221/
> HERE IS THE LINK FROM REBAG: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-prada-gardeners-tote-saffiano-leather-medium9394877202
> Comments:
> Can someone please authenticate this for me? I just purchased it on Tradesy from Rebag. Thanks!


Photos are inadequate.  Post your own photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, need your help to check if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BR4970 Vitello Daino Inchiostro
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/226673510
> 
> Here are the additional close up pics from seller.
> 
> View attachment 4418335
> View attachment 4418337
> View attachment 4418340
> View attachment 4418342
> View attachment 4418344
> View attachment 4418346
> View attachment 4418347
> View attachment 4418349
> View attachment 4418350
> View attachment 4418353
> 
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated! [emoji4]


Photos aren't ideal, but it looks OK so far.


----------



## Prada Psycho

CJPC90292 said:


> Hi, I’m new here and to designer bags in general. I’m hoping one of you would be kind enough to give me your opinion on this bag. It’s from Fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-cammeo-362344
> Type of bag - Prada small saffriano galleria double zip tote in Cammeo
> Please let me know if I’m not asking correctly. I really appreciate any help




Says it's sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## Zoe_B

Prada Psycho said:


> Photos aren't ideal, but it looks OK so far.



Thank you Prada Psycho! I’ll snap more photos later when I receive it in order to reconfirm.


----------



## CJPC90292

Prada Psycho said:


> Says it's sold. Did you buy it?


Yes and now I’m worried it’s not authentic. I got caught up in all the excitement and bought it on the spur of the moment.

Thank you for responding. I feel silly now that I didn’t realize there are so many counterfeit bags on sites that claim they have been verified as authentic.
Thanks again for your assistance


----------



## missfiggy

CJPC90292 said:


> Yes and now I’m worried it’s not authentic. I got caught up in all the excitement and bought it on the spur of the moment.
> 
> Thank you for responding. I feel silly now that I didn’t realize there are so many counterfeit bags on sites that claim they have been verified as authentic.
> Thanks again for your assistance


Don't stress...if it's not authentic you can return it. When you get it, post photos as per post #1 - make sure they are large, clear and well lit - and we will assess it for you.  Our rule here is authenticate BEFORE buying/bidding.


----------



## Albascreations1

Would like to know if this is authentic


----------



## missfiggy

Albascreations1 said:


> Would like to know if this is authentic


Normally, we would be most insistent that you format your posting correctly, as set out clearly in post #1 of the thread.  However, in this case, I want to make sure I NEVER have to see this disgusting p.o.s ever again.

I promise you that it is fake, 1000% fake. It is an indescribably HORRIBLE fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Albascreations1 said:


> Would like to know if this is authentic


PLEASE AND THANK YOU NEED TO BE USED ON THIS THREAD.  IT IS RUDE and ILL MANNERED not to use them.


----------



## missfiggy

Albascreations1 said:


> Would like to know if this is authentic


PLEASE AND THANK YOU NEED TO BE USED ON THIS THREAD.  IT IS RUDE and ILL MANNERED not to use them.


----------



## philippek

*Hello there fellow purse forum members,*

*I just need a little help authenticating this Prada vela backpack which i got off a thrift store for 20 USD . Your help will be much appreciated. I know some past logos don't have a notch on the "R" and some vintage logos do, so I'm quite on the so-so side here. I also can't find the white tag inside the zip pocket  

Thanks so much everyone *


----------



## CKloster

Hi Ladies,
Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I have found just one other of this particular style and am afraid it Might Be fake. Thank you!


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, need your help to check if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BR4970 Vitello Daino Inchiostro
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/226673510
> 
> Here are the additional close up pics from seller.
> 
> View attachment 4418335
> View attachment 4418337
> View attachment 4418340
> View attachment 4418342
> View attachment 4418344
> View attachment 4418346
> View attachment 4418347
> View attachment 4418349
> View attachment 4418350
> View attachment 4418353
> 
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated! [emoji4]





Prada Psycho said:


> Photos aren't ideal, but it looks OK so far.



Hi PP, I have just received the bag today. Please find more pics below and let me know if there is any red flag. Thank you!

P/S: I can’t find the made in tag in the bag. Should I be bothered?


----------



## Prada Psycho

CKloster said:


> View attachment 4424055
> View attachment 4424056
> View attachment 4424057
> View attachment 4424059
> View attachment 4424057
> View attachment 4424058
> View attachment 4424060
> View attachment 4424061
> View attachment 4424062
> View attachment 4424055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I have found just one other of this particular style and am afraid it Might Be fake. Thank you!


Authentication request format??


----------



## Prada Psycho

Zoe_B said:


> Hi PP, I have just received the bag today. Please find more pics below and let me know if there is any red flag. Thank you!
> 
> P/S: I can’t find the made in tag in the bag. Should I be bothered?
> 
> View attachment 4424168
> View attachment 4424169
> View attachment 4424170
> View attachment 4424171
> View attachment 4424172
> View attachment 4424174
> View attachment 4424178
> View attachment 4424181
> View attachment 4424186
> View attachment 4424193




It looks OK from your photos. Did you look in the inside zipper pocket?  You have to pull it inside out and look along the seams.  I have a Gaufre that has the "made in" tag in that spot.  I was beginning to wonder if mine had one too, but you REALLY have to look at every single inside seam, running your fingers along them, to find some of these tags.  Gotta love how Prada goes out of its way to make it difficult to find.


----------



## CKloster

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format??


I am very sorry that I am not able to provide the requested photo format. Those are the only photos, the seller provided. I hoped, that you could help me to determine whether this particular style has been produced by Prada or not. I would appreciate any help in this matter ))!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





CKloster said:


> I am very sorry that I am not able to provide the requested photo format. Those are the only photos, the seller provided. I hoped, that you could help me to determine whether this particular style has been produced by Prada or not. I would appreciate any help in this matter ))!!!!


.

Page one, post one of this thread.  See above.


----------



## CKloster

Prada Psycho said:


> .
> 
> Page one, post one of this thread.  See above.



This is the only information I have got and I would be very thankful for any advice:

Item name: Prada Double Vitello Daino Emerald Green
Seller ID: Denikoleta


----------



## Alugard

Can anyone who has knowledge of vintage prada saff lux authenticated this bag for me? It must compare with same model in 2010...

I paid for non poppular authenticator but the result is unfair. This bag purchased by my fight attendent from Prada San Francisco

It is a vintage model. As seen on " Prada made in Italy" logo that the Prada change since 2011 to "Prada Milano" logo (I keep follow and study about Prada)

Sorry for my bad english and thanks for your help in advanced


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alugard said:


> Can anyone who has knowledge of vintage prada saff lux authenticated this bag for me? It must compare with same model in 2010...
> 
> I paid for non poppular authenticator but the result is unfair. This bag purchased by my fight attendent from Prada San Francisco
> 
> It is a vintage model. As seen on " Prada made in Italy" logo that the Prada change since 2011 to "Prada Milano" logo (I keep follow and study about Prada)
> 
> Sorry for my bad english and thanks for your help in advanced


That is so far from being vintage!   Vintage is at least 25 years old or more. 

Who did the authentication and what was said that you consider unfair? 

Finally, the photos are woefully inadequate to authenticate properly.


----------



## Alugard

Prada Psycho said:


> That is so far from being vintage!   Vintage is at least 25 years old or more.
> 
> Who did the authentication and what was said that you consider unfair?
> 
> Finally, the photos are woefully inadequate to authenticate properly.




Ok I'd accept all mistake about photos are woefully inadequate. So what kind of perfectly pictures you think you recommend as Authentictor to take? I did all my best with sunlight and all details I can provide.

I didnt disrespect anyone here and yes it is my mistake again for call its as " vintage" since this style was first launced 2007? Or I make mistake once again? 

It makes all of detail in this bag are different from recent model, such as logo, no.Size tag, or even made in tag. And I paid for authenticator almost for 50$  for full certificated which I never know if they are really know about this prada was produced in 2010 with different details, but solution I recieve is not authentic. So what do think it is real or fake then?

 I take this bag to check at Prada community groups in my country too and answers about this bag are very positive. So I decide to post here once again just for making sure the answer still as same as last post I left here for this bag in the last year.

I do remember I posted this bag here for authenticate by Authenticators here and I got very polite answer last year. And  I still dont know what did I do wrong for pictures I try my best to provide with zoom in detail.


----------



## Alugard

O


Prada Psycho said:


> That is so far from being vintage!   Vintage is at least 25 years old or more.
> 
> Who did the authentication and what was said that you consider unfair?
> 
> Finally, the photos are woefully inadequate to authenticate properly.




What was said that I consider unfair? 
- no number of size tag in the bag. 
- no made in fabric tag 

After 2011, Prada has change those details?


----------



## Alugard

Prada Psycho said:


> That is so far from being vintage!   Vintage is at least 25 years old or more.
> 
> Who did the authentication and what was said that you consider unfair?
> 
> Finally, the photos are woefully inadequate to authenticate properly.


Yes! I do remember it was you who authenticated to me    haha well Im happy now I still have your answer from last year thank you sooooo much for your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alugard said:


> Yes! I do remember it was you who authenticated to me    haha well Im happy now I still have your answer from last year thank you sooooo much for your help


 Clearly we authenticated this bag for you early last year and the verdict was a unanimous authentic.  Why post it here again?  

PS:  I'll cut you some slack since you said your English is bad, but no one was being rude to you. Your responses, language barrier notwithstanding, have been quite terse and I frankly don't appreciate someone who is asking for [free] authentication services being rude, language issue or not.


----------



## Dashali

Hi! Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much


----------



## Adilia prisma w

Hi! Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag? I bought from my friend in singapore.Thank you very much


----------



## missfiggy

Adilia prisma w said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag? I bought from my friend in singapore.Thank you very much


Sorry...this one is fake. No doubts.


----------



## Adilia prisma w

missfiggy said:


> Sorry...this one is fake. No doubts.


Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## Dashali

Dashali said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much


Sorry for questioning one more time... but I couldn’t find the answer. Something wrong with format of the pictures. Thank you in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

Adilia prisma w said:


> Hi! Would you be so kind to help me authenticate this bag? I bought from my friend in singapore.Thank you very much


 "With friends like that...."   Definitely fake!  Get your money back!


----------



## Dashali

Prada Psycho said:


> "With friends like that...."   Definitely fake!  Get your money back!


I am so sorry, I don’t want to be rude, but is it Smth wrong with my post, that no one commented? Thank you, and sorry one more time


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Sorry for questioning one more time... but I couldn’t find the answer. Something wrong with format of the pictures. Thank you in advance


Nothing wrong with your pictures. I didn't comment because I have never seen anything like it before, so I have nothing to compare it to.  We usually don't comment if we can't assist.


----------



## Dashali

Dashali said:


> Sorry for questioning one more time... but I couldn’t find the answer. Something wrong with format of the pictures. Thank you in advance





missfiggy said:


> Nothing wrong with your pictures. I didn't comment because I have never seen anything like it before, so I have nothing to compare it to.  We usually don't comment if we can't assist.


Ok thank you so I think it means it is fake


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dashali said:


> I am so sorry, I don’t want to be rude, but is it Smth wrong with my post, that no one commented? Thank you, and sorry one more time





missfiggy said:


> Nothing wrong with your pictures. I didn't comment because I have never seen anything like it before, so I have nothing to compare it to.  We usually don't comment if we can't assist.





Dashali said:


> Ok thank you so I think it means it is fake



No, it absolutely does NOT mean that it's fake.  For me, the photos are beyond inadequate to give an opinion.  Secondly, Prada did make some bags like this, but without clear, crisp, close up photos of all the pertinent details, it's like asking us to authenticate a blank sheet of paper.


----------



## Malikjaure

Hello!
Would someone please help me authenticate this bag?
I bought it from a seller on eBay who has excellent reviews and all his items look authentic.
The first thing I noticed is that it is missing the “made in Italy” tag, he claims not all models have it.
I had an authentication company look at it and they claim it’s fake but I still have my doubts, can someone tell?

It’s a Prada saffiano flap chain shoulder bag..

Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Malikjaure said:


> Hello!
> Would someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> I bought it from a seller on eBay who has excellent reviews and all his items look authentic.
> The first thing I noticed is that it is missing the “made in Italy” tag, he claims not all models have it.
> I had an authentication company look at it and they claim it’s fake but I still have my doubts, can someone tell?
> 
> It’s a Prada saffiano flap chain shoulder bag..
> 
> Thanks!


Which authentication company called it fake please??

We are going to need many more photos of this to make an assessment. Please read post #1 of this thread which describes the photos we need.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Ok thank you so I think it means it is fake


No, that DOES NOT mean it's fake. Please read post #1 of this thread which describes the photos we need to do a proper assessment.


----------



## Malikjaure

missfiggy said:


> Which authentication company called it fake please??
> 
> We are going to need many more photos of this to make an assessment. Please read post #1 of this thread which describes the photos we need.



******************.

Thanks for your reply, I attached more pics according to post #1 please let me mnow what you think.


----------



## missfiggy

Malikjaure said:


> ******************.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I attached more pics according to post #1 please let me mnow what you think.


More of the lining please. Both with and without flash - get very good natural light if possible.

Also can you confirm that the authentication agency was A u t h e n t i cateF i r s t.  Just a yes or no will do.


----------



## Dashali

Good morning! Would someone please help me with the bag that I am thinking to purchase. Thank you for your time and knowledge


----------



## Dashali

One mire


----------



## Dashali

Serial numbers


----------



## Malikjaure

missfiggy said:


> More of the lining please. Both with and without flash - get very good natural light if possible.
> 
> Also can you confirm that the authentication agency was A u t h e n t i cateF i r s t.  Just a yes or no will do.



Yes.

I just attached more pictures of the lining.

Also, the seller claims he bought it at a Prada Outlet, don’t know if that helps...

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Malikjaure said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just attached more pictures of the lining.
> 
> Also, the seller claims he bought it at a Prada Outlet, don’t know if that helps...
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not seeing any red flags myself. Considering A.F.'s miserable track record "authenticating" Prada, I never take anything that say seriously.

Did you look inside the inner pocket seams for the Made in Italy tag?  They're really hard to find. You have to run your finger across every seam inside the bag to find them.


----------



## Malikjaure

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not seeing any red flags myself. Considering A.F.'s miserable track record "authenticating" Prada, I never take anything that say seriously.
> 
> Did you look inside the inner pocket seams for the Made in Italy tag?  They're really hard to find. You have to run your finger across every seam inside the bag to find them.




Hello,

Yes, I looked very carefully and there is no “made in” tag anywhere in the bag.. could this be a red flag?

Thanks.


----------



## Dashali

Dashali said:


> Serial numbers


Sorry for splitting my post in 3, but smth went wrong and I couldn’t  put them in one. Hope that the pictures more or less ok. The seller couldn’t provide better quality


----------



## missfiggy

Malikjaure said:


> Yes.
> 
> I just attached more pictures of the lining.
> 
> Also, the seller claims he bought it at a Prada Outlet, don’t know if that helps...
> 
> Thanks!


The pictures aren't good, but I'm certainly leaning towards this being authentic.  The authentication agency you used has a VERY POOR REPUTATION for getting Prada correct. We've seen many of their errors here.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Serial numbers


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Malikjaure

missfiggy said:


> The pictures aren't good, but I'm certainly leaning towards this being authentic.  The authentication agency you used has a VERY POOR REPUTATION for getting Prada correct. We've seen many of their errors here.



Ok, thanks! 
Is it true that not all Prada bags have the “made in” tag or could this be a reason to believe it is not authentic?


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you very much!


----------



## missfiggy

Malikjaure said:


> Ok, thanks!
> Is it true that not all Prada bags have the “made in” tag or could this be a reason to believe it is not authentic?


There are so many subtle differences between different Prada items. Some have tags, some don't; some have a notched "R", some don't; bags in the same style can change seasonally; zips change; badging changes; trims change; etc etc etc. It takes literally YEARS of studying, buying, trolling counterfeiters sites, and eye straining to determine microscopic details, in order to be able to authenticate these items.  If there is no "made in" tag it doesn't  mean the bag is fake.  

Did the authentication agency give you a letter of non authenticity?  If they did, are you able to pm me and tell me what reasons they gave for saying it was fake. Thanks.


----------



## bglvr

Item Name: Authentic Prada saffiano shoulder bag
Listing number:323774619689
Seller ID: mvla6839
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323774619689
Comments: please help!


----------



## missfiggy

bglvr said:


> Item Name: Authentic Prada saffiano shoulder bag
> Listing number:323774619689
> Seller ID: mvla6839
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323774619689
> Comments: please help!


Looks authentic.


----------



## Rapira

Hi, please could you authenticate this Prada bag for me. Many thanks to everyone


----------



## amytude

Hoping you folks can help authenticate a bag for a friend. Prada Tessuto Sport. Let me know if you need additional photos.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Rapira said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this Prada bag for me. Many thanks to everyone


Totally fake!


----------



## missfiggy

Rapira said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this Prada bag for me. Many thanks to everyone


Whoa!  Haven't seen one of these for about 10 years...maybe more.  Sorry it's a fake.


----------



## missfiggy

amytude said:


> Hoping you folks can help authenticate a bag for a friend. Prada Tessuto Sport. Let me know if you need additional photos.


This is THE MOST FAKED Prada on the planet. It's almost impossible to tell fake from real too, as the fakes are so good. FWIW, I thinks it's probably fake.


----------



## ayxyao

Hi! Please help me with this beauty 
Item Name: Prada Daino Bluette
Seller ID: jtb_brandsmania
Link: https://instagram.com/jtb_brandsmania?igshid=aqniij8r724z


----------



## Ciarahisd

Hi,
These are the only photos I have I’m sorry. What do you think of this?


----------



## Ciarahisd

2


----------



## pinkpeonies88

I know these wee leather goods are hard to authenticate for sure, but can someone have a look at this men's wallet for me. Meant to be 2000s era, bought in Italy. I have my doubts, the stitching is nice though. There is a "13" stamped under the top card slot. TIA.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hi! Please help me with this beauty
> Item Name: Prada Daino Bluette
> Seller ID: jtb_brandsmania
> Link: https://instagram.com/jtb_brandsmania?igshid=aqniij8r724z


Looks authentic.


----------



## ayxyao

ayxyao said:


> Hi! Please help me with this beauty
> Item Name: Prada Daino Bluette
> Seller ID: jtb_brandsmania
> Link: https://instagram.com/jtb_brandsmania?igshid=aqniij8r724z


Hi @missfiggy I need your expertise


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Yey thank you  you are such a great help


----------



## missfiggy

Ciarahisd said:


> Hi,
> These are the only photos I have I’m sorry. What do you think of this?


"What do you think of this?"

No "please", no "thankyou", no format = not wasting my time on this.


----------



## pinkpeonies88

Item Name: Vintage Men's Wallet (posted above)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: apologies in advance for what is probably a dumb question, but does Prada make any goods with bonded leather? I'm not sure the wallet I posted is even leather (it's extremely thin and the underside is not suede like). It's also quite light. Just thought I'd provide a few more details. Thank you for your help! Sorry for not using the correct format before.

I'm just trying to confirm my suspicions this isn't a genuine piece before putting in a complaint with the seller. I'd really hate to be wrong....


----------



## missfiggy

pinkpeonies88 said:


> I know these wee leather goods are hard to authenticate for sure, but can someone have a look at this men's wallet for me. Meant to be 2000s era, bought in Italy. I have my doubts, the stitching is nice though. There is a "13" stamped under the top card slot. TIA.
> View attachment 4433958


I'd need to see and handle in real life to be sure, but at the moment I think it's almost certainly fake.


----------



## Kamamchu

Hello! I’m looking to authenticate a recently purchased bag. Thank you so much! 
Also to inquire about where I could repair the broken zipper & get the piping redone if that is an option? Would I be able to send it to Prada for repair? I don’t have authenticity cards or anything like that- I’m clearly brand new to this and would appreciate any help or advice! Thank you )

Prada twin pocket tote Glace calf medium


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kamamchu said:


> Hello! I’m looking to authenticate a recently purchased bag. Thank you so much!
> Also to inquire about where I could repair the broken zipper & get the piping redone if that is an option? Would I be able to send it to Prada for repair? I don’t have authenticity cards or anything like that- I’m clearly brand new to this and would appreciate any help or advice! Thank you )
> 
> Prada twin pocket tote Glace calf medium


So fake it hurts! Get your money back!


----------



## Kamamchu

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it hurts! Get your money back!


That’s a major bummer.. sadly, I didn’t realize forums like this existed until after the fact. Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Hello! If anyone could help me authenticate my new Prada backpack I would be so appreciative! Thanks so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

Rapira said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this Prada bag for me. Many thanks to everyone


So I get a pm from this poster (against the rules) and she doesn't like or agree with our answers on this one. So - go elsewhere and pay the fee. Apparently she's a seller too, so no more freebies there.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Hello! If anyone could help me authenticate my new Prada backpack I would be so appreciative! Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436606
> View attachment 4436607
> View attachment 4436609
> View attachment 4436612
> View attachment 4436613
> View attachment 4436614
> View attachment 4436616


I added more pictures! Thanks so much to anyone willing to help me get peace of mind!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BACKPACK UNISEX BZ2811 NYLON SAFFIANO VELA SPORT BLACK COLOR
Listing number: 293082183400
Seller ID: tuttoaffare63
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> So I get a pm from this poster (against the rules) and she doesn't like or agree with our answers on this one. So - go elsewhere and pay the fee. Apparently she's a seller too, so no more freebies there.


Don't you just love people that won't follow the rules.  We ask so little of people here, given we do this FOR FREE.   Seems little enough that people could take two minutes to read over and follow the forum's rules.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> I added more pictures! Thanks so much to anyone willing to help me get peace of mind!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC PRADA BACKPACK UNISEX BZ2811 NYLON SAFFIANO VELA SPORT BLACK COLOR
> Listing number: 293082183400
> Seller ID: tuttoaffare63
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-PRADA-BACKPACK-UNISEX-BZ2811-NYLON-SAFFIANO-VELA-SPORT-BLACK-COLOR/293082183400?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Thanks so much!


@missfiggy @Prada Psycho If you all could give me your opinions I would be forever grateful! Hope I did the formatting correctly as I am new to the Prada world.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Helloitsjackk said:


> @missfiggy @Prada Psycho If you all could give me your opinions I would be forever grateful! Hope I did the formatting correctly as I am new to the Prada world.


Did you buy it?  I hope not.  Bait and switch fake seller. Someone need to report this seller.  They've been at this game for a while now.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Prada Psycho said:


> Did you buy it?  I hope not.  Bait and switch fake seller. Someone need to report this seller.  They've been at this game for a while now.



Thanks so much for your reply! Returning immediately.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Helloitsjackk said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Returning immediately.




I read your other posts and see you did buy it.  File a dispute with Paypal and your credit card. Also report the seller.  Just be sure to talk to someone at eBay.  Don't use their prefab forms.  Get a human being on the phone.


----------



## amytude

missfiggy said:


> Whoa!  Haven't seen one of these for about 10 years...maybe more.  Sorry it's a fake.


Yep, she was digging it out of her closet---thanks!!


----------



## amytude

Prada Psycho said:


> Totally fake!


Thanks!! I figured as much--y'all rock!


----------



## veronikaa

Hi, could you please have a look at this bag?

Item Name: Prada Women's White Saffiano Handbag
Listing number: 1Ba189
Seller ID: Queen Bee of Beverly Hills
Link: https://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills....saffiano-handbag-1ba189?variant=8158407458861
Comments: I thought that Queen Bee of Beverly Hills is a reliable seller, however, PRADA letters on this bag seem to be crooked (the same problem is also with other colors). Is it OK?

Thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## Prada Psycho

veronikaa said:


> Hi, could you please have a look at this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Women's White Saffiano Handbag
> Listing number: 1Ba189
> Seller ID: Queen Bee of Beverly Hills
> Link: https://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills....saffiano-handbag-1ba189?variant=8158407458861
> Comments: I thought that Queen Bee of Beverly Hills is a reliable seller, however, PRADA letters on this bag seem to be crooked (the same problem is also with other colors). Is it OK?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply!




No where NEAR enough photos to come to any conclusions.


----------



## computerscience

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Travel Nero
Listing number: VS0305
Seller ID: Emanuela A.
Link: https://www.shpock.com/de-at/i/XNpeCF2dVQA7PZiv/prada-travel-saffiano-nera
Comments: I'm torn between two sides.. the price is so low, but the seller insists on authenticity.. thank you


----------



## veronikaa

Thanks for your answer.

I was just wondering if it is possible for real Prada to have such crooked letters in its logo. I bought a pre-loved bag (this model but in black color), everything seems fine to me (Of course, I am not an expert and may be terribly wrong...) but I am very concerned about the PRADA logo now - it is just like on the picture at the Queen Bee website. I do not have good pictures of the actual bag right now, I can post them later if you think that a bag with such logo may be real (if not, it is just wasting of time).

Queen Bee has 100 % positive feedback on eBay in the past year and I also found the bag with such logo at other websites (Overstock, Annie's Unique Accessories, etc.) that makes me feel it is possible (would they really post obvious fakes at their website???).  However, as said - I am not an expert.

Many thanks for your time, I trully appreciate your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

computerscience said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Travel Nero
> Listing number: VS0305
> Seller ID: Emanuela A.
> Link: https://www.shpock.com/de-at/i/XNpeCF2dVQA7PZiv/prada-travel-saffiano-nera
> Comments: I'm torn between two sides.. the price is so low, but the seller insists on authenticity.. thank you


Not enough pics, but enough to send me running the other way. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

veronikaa said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I was just wondering if it is possible for real Prada to have such crooked letters in its logo. I bought a pre-loved bag (this model but in black color), everything seems fine to me (Of course, I am not an expert and may be terribly wrong...) but I am very concerned about the PRADA logo now - it is just like on the picture at the Queen Bee website. I do not have good pictures of the actual bag right now, I can post them later if you think that a bag with such logo may be real (if not, it is just wasting of time).
> 
> Queen Bee has 100 % positive feedback on eBay in the past year and I also found the bag with such logo at other websites (Overstock, Annie's Unique Accessories, etc.) that makes me feel it is possible (would they really post obvious fakes at their website???).  However, as said - I am not an expert.
> 
> Many thanks for your time, I trully appreciate your help!


  We need good photos to answer authenticity questions.  Beyond that, we don't give out any information.   The only 100% guarantee of getting an authentic Prada bag is to buy one from a Prada boutique. Otherwise, there's always risk involved.


----------



## veronikaa

Prada Psycho said:


> We need good photos to answer authenticity questions.  Beyond that, we don't give out any information.   The only 100% guarantee of getting an authentic Prada bag is to buy one from a Prada boutique. Otherwise, there's always risk involved.


OK, I understand and respect your rules.  So, here are the pictures of the actual bag (hope it is enough, if not, let me know):


----------



## veronikaa

veronikaa said:


> OK, I understand and respect your rules.  So, here are the pictures of the actual bag (hope it is enough, if not, let me know):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440757
> View attachment 4440758
> View attachment 4440759
> View attachment 4440760
> View attachment 4440761
> View attachment 4440762
> View attachment 4440763
> View attachment 4440765
> View attachment 4440766
> View attachment 4440757
> View attachment 4440758
> View attachment 4440759
> View attachment 4440760
> View attachment 4440761
> View attachment 4440762
> View attachment 4440763
> View attachment 4440765
> View attachment 4440766
> 
> 
> What your well-trained eyes think, Ladies? Was I lucky enough or just too stupid to waste money for a super fake? Thank you in advance.


Few more pictures...


----------



## missfiggy

To


computerscience said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Travel Nero
> Listing number: VS0305
> Seller ID: Emanuela A.
> Link: https://www.shpock.com/de-at/i/XNpeCF2dVQA7PZiv/prada-travel-saffiano-nera
> Comments: I'm torn between two sides.. the price is so low, but the seller insists on authenticity.. thank you



Total fake - "the price is so low"  -  and what do we always say when a price is too good to be true????  CHEAP FOR A REASON!!!!  Needs to be reported to whatever authority runs the site.


----------



## missfiggy

veronikaa said:


> Few more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440769
> View attachment 4440770



Leaning towards authentic for this one...PP?


----------



## Prada Psycho

veronikaa said:


> Few more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440769
> View attachment 4440770





missfiggy said:


> Leaning towards authentic for this one...PP?



I'm waffling on this one.   Some things look fine, a couple raised my eyebrows.  I'm not familiar enough with this style to give a 100% opinion.


----------



## veronikaa

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm waffling on this one.   Some things look fine, a couple raised my eyebrows.  I'm not familiar enough with this style to give a 100% opinion.


Well, the previous owner allegedly bought this bag at an official Prada outlet, I even have a receipt. She has only positive feedbacks at her profile and the communication with her run very well. The price was good but not "too good to be true".  I personally do not have any reason not to trust her. Also, this model is not that famous as i.e. Prada Galleria or some nylon bags and, thus, it is less likely that I purchased a super fake... I just think that Prada quality control sucks If they sell bags like this, I had better opinion about this brand... Times probably changed.

But as you said - you cannot be 100 % sure unless you purchase it at a Prada store by yourself. After this experience, I am pretty sure that I will buy my next Prada (or any other luxury brand) in an official store rather then from a second hand. I do not want to go through this uncertainty / paranoia process ever again, it is exhausting.  I will rather pay the full price. I knew that super fakes exist but I had no idea how big problem is it. Now, after spending couple of hours by researching, reading articles, forums, etc., I am slowly getting the whole picture. And it is just scary. I think that in my country it is not such a big deal as at the US market, but still... Scary, very scary.

Anyway, thank you very much for your opinion! It is very nice from you that you share your extended knowledge to help others in your free time.


----------



## Pleaselookatthis

Item Name: Leather Wallet 1MH132_QWA_F0002
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Vinted
Link: no longer available
Comments: Help! I need somebody! Not just anybody...  Hello Ladies, I know it’s hard to authenticate wallets, especially just from pictures, but could you please look at this second-hand wallet? Any red flags? Many thanks!


----------



## Pleaselookatthis

Pleaselookatthis said:


> Item Name: Leather Wallet 1MH132_QWA_F0002
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Vinted
> Link: no longer available
> Comments: Help! I need somebody! Not just anybody...  Hello Ladies, I know it’s hard to authenticate wallets, especially just from pictures, but could you please look at this second-hand wallet? Any red flags? Many thanks!


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> If you purchase the bag and we determine it to be a counterfeit, then the seller has to refund.  It's really up to you.  I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this seller has a pretty good track record with Prada. However, in this world of Super Fakes, even the most stand up, honest seller can get tricked.  If you can get some close up swatches of the lining, I should be able to give you a more definite answer.



*Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274
*Listing number: *163698718758
*Seller ID:* 5startaste
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Comments:
Dear authenticators,

I have previously posted this for authentication, and I managed to get some pictures on the lining (I hope they are clear).

I have asked the seller on the returns policy and she replied "I would accept a return if it isn’t authentic, but it is since I bought it myself from Prada."

Can someone kindly help me to authenticate this (again) at their earliest convenience please?

Thank you in advance : )


----------



## missfiggy

Oops


----------



## missfiggy

Pleaselookatthis said:


> Item Name: Leather Wallet 1MH132_QWA_F0002
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Vinted
> Link: no longer available
> Comments: Help! I need somebody! Not just anybody...  Hello Ladies, I know it’s hard to authenticate wallets, especially just from pictures, but could you please look at this second-hand wallet? Any red flags? Many thanks!



Not just red flags...alarm bells, sirens, flashing lights...The whole hog.  This one is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

br3wx said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA274
> *Listing number: *163698718758
> *Seller ID:* 5startaste
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Medium-GALLERIA-Bag-in-Baltico-BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163698718758?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I have previously posted this for authentication, and I managed to get some pictures on the lining (I hope they are clear).
> 
> I have asked the seller on the returns policy and she replied "I would accept a return if it isn’t authentic, but it is since I bought it myself from Prada."
> 
> Can someone kindly help me to authenticate this (again) at their earliest convenience please?
> 
> Thank you in advance : )
> View attachment 4441967
> View attachment 4441968
> View attachment 4441969



This looks ok to me.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi I bought this from an aquaintance hence no listing. I hope you can let me know if it is indeed authentic as what she told me. 
Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a


----------



## Pleaselookatthis

missfiggy said:


> Not just red flags...alarm bells, sirens, flashing lights...The whole hog.  This one is fake.


I had my doubts, but was not certain as you are. Thank you, you saved my money!


----------



## missfiggy

Kareenn said:


> Hi I bought this from an aquaintance hence no listing. I hope you can let me know if it is indeed authentic as what she told me.
> Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> View attachment 4442202
> 
> View attachment 4442201
> View attachment 4442196
> View attachment 4442200
> View attachment 4442198
> View attachment 4442197
> View attachment 4442194
> 
> View attachment 4442195



It is indeed authentic - a very pretty colour and cervo lux leather finish.  Be very careful with the finish on this leather as it will flake off in tiny pieces and leave the bag with worn (some politely say antiqued or vintaged) patches.


----------



## Kareenn

thank you so much for your time! appreciate it


missfiggy said:


> It is indeed authentic - a very pretty colour and cervo lux leather finish.  Be very careful with the finish on this leather as it will flake off in tiny pieces and leave the bag with worn (some politely say antiqued or vintaged) patches.[/QUO


----------



## linaxyz

Please help me with this bag! 

Item Name: Prada Double Bag, Size Medium 

It’s sold by a woman on a platform from my country and she seems really trustworthy, but she got it as a gift and doesn‘t have the receipt. So I‘m just trying to make sure


----------



## missfiggy

linaxyz said:


> Please help me with this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Double Bag, Size Medium
> 
> It’s sold by a woman on a platform from my country and she seems really trustworthy, but she got it as a gift and doesn‘t have the receipt. So I‘m just trying to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446848
> View attachment 4446849
> View attachment 4446850
> View attachment 4446851
> View attachment 4446852
> View attachment 4446853
> View attachment 4446854
> View attachment 4446855




Sorry, but this one is absolutely 100% fake.  It's possible that the seller is unaware of this.  This one was purchased at an online flash sale from somewhere like BrandAlley, Mynetsale, or similar dot com seller.  It was not purchased from any Prada store on the planet.


----------



## linaxyz

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, but this one is absolutely 100% fake.  It's possible that the seller is unaware of this.  This one was purchased at an online flash sale from somewhere like BrandAlley, Mynetsale, or similar dot com seller.  It was not purchased from any Prada store on the planet.


 
Thank you for your time & knowledge! Just curious, how do you see that with this specific bag?


----------



## missfiggy

linaxyz said:


> Thank you for your time & knowledge! Just curious, *how do you see that with this specific bag*?



YEARS of experience.  

Sorry, we don't give out any hints or tips here because we know that the site is used by counterfeiters trying to improve their deceptive wares.


----------



## dollyminet

Hi ladies! Could you please help authenticate this wallet/purse? I did not see any marks or logos on the chain hardware, nor any tags or serial numbers inside, but the leather feels soft and buttery. Please let me know if you need any additional photos or information to help verify this item. Thank you so much in advance! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3jz8qng6uyues7l/AACVHqiLW2bwwJmFRbl0Fq6Ya?dl=0


----------



## darrinova

Hi everyone!
My mom got this bag from her friend. Looks like some vintage Prada, but I have no experience at all to judge. Is it authentic or not?
After some online research I found similar one: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-vin...ack-dark-green-italian-leather-tote/12019849/
Although mine looks a bit smaller.


----------



## Chopstixcoffee12

Hi hope you can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon backpack. Thank you in advance.
Item: Prada Nylon Backpack Brown


----------



## missfiggy

darrinova said:


> Hi everyone!
> My mom got this bag from her friend. Looks like some vintage Prada, but I have no experience at all to judge. Is it authentic or not?
> After some online research I found similar one: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-vin...ack-dark-green-italian-leather-tote/12019849/
> Although mine looks a bit smaller.



The bag you are enquiring about is a really, really, bad fake.  Burn it!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

dollyminet said:


> Hi ladies! Could you please help authenticate this wallet/purse? I did not see any marks or logos on the chain hardware, nor any tags or serial numbers inside, but the leather feels soft and buttery. Please let me know if you need any additional photos or information to help verify this item. Thank you so much in advance! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3jz8qng6uyues7l/AACVHqiLW2bwwJmFRbl0Fq6Ya?dl=0



This looks authentic, but I have absolutely no memory of this style being made in this colorway...PP is this the first sign of "old timers"???  Or maybe i just missed it when it was released.


----------



## missfiggy

Post #8093
Hi hope you can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon backpack. Thank you in advance.
Item: Prada Nylon Backpack Brown

Correct format please.


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Prada Vela Backpack. This was posted on a local buy & sell, and these are the only photos posted by the seller 










Thank you!


----------



## QuinB

Hi pls help me authenticate this prada bag,
No made in tag only number code and no authenticity card also. Thanks everyone!

Item name: PRADA VITELLO DAINO SATCHEL BL0816


----------



## missfiggy

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you can help me authenticate this Prada Vela Backpack. This was posted on a local buy & sell, and these are the only photos posted by the seller



Unable to assist without the necessary photos as set out in Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## missfiggy

QuinB said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this prada bag,
> No made in tag only number code and no authenticity card also. Thanks everyone!
> 
> Item name: PRADA VITELLO DAINO SATCHEL BL0816



Link to sale????


----------



## QuinB

missfiggy said:


> Link to sale????


Hello here’s the link 
https://ph.carousell.com/p/228327284


----------



## QuinB

Hi pls help me authenticate this prada bag,
No “made in” tag only the number code and no authenticity card also. Thanks everyone!

Item name: PRADA VITELLO DAINO SATCHEL BL0816
Seller ID: Crystal
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/blue-leather-prada-handbag-7618680.shtml


----------



## foudesac

Dear Authenticator,

I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Prada Cahier Clutch.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Black Leather Clutch Bag Men Women Unisex
Seller ID: deslumberdoll 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Pr...526007?hash=item2f314bfb37:g:y8YAAOSwZsxc6waC

I am really interested to bid this clutch but I am not sure about the authenticity. Thank you so much!


----------



## ayxyao

Hello @missfiggy I need your expert opinion on this please 
Item Name: Prada Gaufre Nappa
Seller ID: jtb_brandsmania 
Link:


----------



## Chopstixcoffee12

missfiggy said:


> Post #8093
> Hi hope you can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon backpack. Thank you in advance.
> Item: Prada Nylon Backpack Brown
> 
> Correct format please.


Okay will repost. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Quote:
Hello here’s the link
https://ph.carousell.com/p/228327284
End quote

The blue satchel bag pictured looks to be authentic.

Not sure where this link belongs but it doesn't relate to the blue satchel.
Item name: PRADA VITELLO DAINO SATCHEL BL0816
Seller ID: Crystal
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/blue-leather-prada-handbag-7618680.shtml


----------



## missfiggy

foudesac said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I would like to ask your kind help to authenticate this Prada Cahier Clutch.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Black Leather Clutch Bag Men Women Unisex
> Seller ID: deslumberdoll
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Pr...526007?hash=item2f314bfb37:g:y8YAAOSwZsxc6waC
> 
> I am really interested to bid this clutch but I am not sure about the authenticity. Thank you so much!



I've never seen one of these so I'm sorry, I can't comment.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hello @missfiggy I need your expert opinion on this please
> Item Name: Prada Gaufre Nappa
> Seller ID: jtb_brandsmania
> Link:




Format???
Link???
Correct photos???


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Format???
> Link???
> Correct photos???


Sorry here's the link 



missfiggy said:


> Format???
> Link???
> Correct photos???


----------



## QuinB

Thanks missfiggy! But is it normal for prada to have some of its bag have No “made in” tag?


missfiggy said:


> Quote:
> Hello here’s the link
> https://ph.carousell.com/p/228327284
> End quote
> 
> The blue satchel bag pictured looks to be authentic.
> 
> Not sure where this link belongs but it doesn't relate to the blue satchel.
> Item name: PRADA VITELLO DAINO SATCHEL BL0816
> Seller ID: Crystal
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/blue-leather-prada-handbag-7618680.shtml


----------



## runbarbierun

missfiggy said:


> Unable to assist without the necessary photos as set out in Post #1 of this thread.



Was going to ask the seller for more photos, but she deleted the listing So, I guess, probably fake or a scam. Thank you anyway!!


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, could you please help me to check if this is authentic? Thank you!

Item Name: Prada BR3795 Bruciato
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: shahirasaad
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/232117747
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

QuinB said:


> Thanks missfiggy! But is it normal for prada to have some of its bag have No “made in” tag?



We don't comment on what might be "normal" or not.


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Sorry here's the link




There's something not right on this bag. It may be something that was done solely for the area/era in which it was originally sold, but as I haven't seen this on any other bag of this style, I can't be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please help me to check if this is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada BR3795 Bruciato
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: shahirasaad
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/232117747
> Comments:



This one looks authentic.


----------



## tangytulip

Dear Authenticators,

First time poster here so please be patient with me if I don't get things quite right.  

Could you please advise me whether this might be authentic (contemplating making first purchase of Prada)

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux 2 Way Handbag Shoulder Bag Black Leather Gold n77
Listing number: 283415179426
Seller ID: hannari_au
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-S...179426?hash=item41fcdc70a2:g:dNsAAOSwx5hbm5kS
Comments: Hannari (US shop) had thousands of positive feedback but strangely these stopped a few weeks ago, and there are no more items for sale there.  So I don't know whether something dodgy happened, that they had to register a new Australia Ebay shop.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## tangytulip

Dear Authenticators,

I have a second bag, which I would appreciate authentication on please =)

Item Name: Prada *Galleria medium textured-leather tote*
Listing number: Product Code: 905079
Seller ID: Net-A-Porter
Link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/905079/prada/galleria-medium-textured-leather-tote
Comments: Thank you once again for providing this invaluable service to novices like me, so that we don't get scammed.

Kind regards.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item name: Prada nylon messenger bag
No.: 1BC421
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/2076585/2057221114?smtt=0.0.9
Comment: Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this bag. The seller claim she/he bought from a local TV shopping channel.
Please take a look some pictures which provided by seller. Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

tangytulip said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I have a second bag, which I would appreciate authentication on please =)
> 
> Item Name: Prada *Galleria medium textured-leather tote*
> Listing number: Product Code: 905079
> Seller ID: Net-A-Porter
> Link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/905079/prada/galleria-medium-textured-leather-tote
> Comments: Thank you once again for providing this invaluable service to novices like me, so that we don't get scammed.
> 
> Kind regards.



Net-a-Porter guarantees authenticity. Post photos of the bag you receive from them.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4452880
> View attachment 4452878
> View attachment 4452874
> View attachment 4452875
> View attachment 4452879
> View attachment 4452876
> View attachment 4452877
> View attachment 4452881
> View attachment 4452882
> View attachment 4452883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Prada nylon messenger bag
> No.: 1BC421
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/2076585/2057221114?smtt=0.0.9
> Comment: Hi ladies, Would you please authenticate this bag. The seller claim she/he bought from a local TV shopping channel.
> Please take a look some pictures which provided by seller. Thank you so much.



Your photos don't enlarge so I can't see anything.


----------



## MarkWoo

W
	

		
			
		

		
	






missfiggy said:


> Your photos don't enlarge so I can't see anything.



Sorry for the inconvenience. Please take a look again, thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4453155
> View attachment 4453154
> View attachment 4453161
> View attachment 4453156
> View attachment 4453152
> View attachment 4453153
> View attachment 4453157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453159
> View attachment 4453160
> View attachment 4453151
> 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience. Please take a look again, thank you so much.



This looks authentic to me but wait and see what Bratty says.


----------



## Bratty1919

Chopstixcoffee12 said:


> Hi hope you can help me authenticate this Prada Nylon backpack. Thank you in advance.
> Item: Prada Nylon Backpack Brown



This is a granny but well-preserved and real!


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4453155
> View attachment 4453154
> View attachment 4453161
> View attachment 4453156
> View attachment 4453152
> View attachment 4453153
> View attachment 4453157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453159
> View attachment 4453160
> View attachment 4453151
> 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience. Please take a look again, thank you so much.



Older but real!


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me but wait and see what Bratty says.





Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real!



Thank you both for such quick reply.


----------



## tangytulip

Thank you to missfiggy.


----------



## Kelsb

name: prada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
Comment: 
Hey lovelies!
I received this Prada bag from my grandmother, she has had it for a while but is uncertain of its authenticity. The bag has 2 quality assurance number tags 31 and 17, the 17 is written in red. If you could please inspect the photo's I have attached and give me some feedback on whether it is real, it would be much appreciated. 
thank you!


----------



## geosooo

Hi authenticators!
First time trying this out; apologies for any formatting mistakes.
Item Name: Small Tessuto Olive Green Canvas Backpack
Listing number: 23466591
Seller ID: Tradesy - Christopher A
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-small-tessuto-olive-green-canvas-backpack/23466591/
Comments: I have already purchased the bag, but do plan on submitting it to the Tradesy authenticator for a refund if any red flags come up; in examining the one clear photo of the logo on the inside of the bag, I recognize that it is - or at least looks like - a vintage PRADA label, but of course I can't be certain. Additionally, I've asked for the manufacturing date in hopes that it might help; nevertheless, I'm quite inexperienced at all this. Would appreciate any feedback at all. Thank you!


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> There's something not right on this bag. It may be something that was done solely for the area/era in which it was originally sold, but as I haven't seen this on any other bag of this style, I can't be sure.


Thanks always @missfiggy


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> There's something not right on this bag. It may be something that was done solely for the area/era in which it was originally sold, but as I haven't seen this on any other bag of this style, I can't be sure.


Do you need more photos to be sure? Please let me know


----------



## Bratty1919

Kelsb said:


> name: prada Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag
> Comment:
> Hey lovelies!
> I received this Prada bag from my grandmother, she has had it for a while but is uncertain of its authenticity. The bag has 2 quality assurance number tags 31 and 17, the 17 is written in red. If you could please inspect the photo's I have attached and give me some feedback on whether it is real, it would be much appreciated.
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453947
> View attachment 4453948
> View attachment 4453949
> View attachment 4453950
> View attachment 4453952
> View attachment 4453953
> View attachment 4453954
> View attachment 4453955
> View attachment 4453957
> View attachment 4453958
> 
> View attachment 4453947
> View attachment 4453948
> View attachment 4453949
> View attachment 4453950
> View attachment 4453952
> View attachment 4453953
> View attachment 4453954
> View attachment 4453955



I think this is OK, but would like better lining photos.


----------



## Bratty1919

geosooo said:


> Hi authenticators!
> First time trying this out; apologies for any formatting mistakes.
> Item Name: Small Tessuto Olive Green Canvas Backpack
> Listing number: 23466591
> Seller ID: Tradesy - Christopher A
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-small-tessuto-olive-green-canvas-backpack/23466591/
> Comments: I have already purchased the bag, but do plan on submitting it to the Tradesy authenticator for a refund if any red flags come up; in examining the one clear photo of the logo on the inside of the bag, I recognize that it is - or at least looks like - a vintage PRADA label, but of course I can't be certain. Additionally, I've asked for the manufacturing date in hopes that it might help; nevertheless, I'm quite inexperienced at all this. Would appreciate any feedback at all. Thank you!



Please post your own detailed pics as per Post #1 of this thread once you're in receipt of this backpack.


----------



## Kelsb

Bratty1919 said:


> I think this is OK, but would like better lining photos.


Thank you so much for your help, here are some extra photos of the lining.


----------



## Bratty1919

Kelsb said:


> Thank you so much for your help, here are some extra photos of the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454688
> View attachment 4454689
> View attachment 4454690
> View attachment 4454691
> View attachment 4454692



Still at about 90% sure this is okay. @Prada Psycho @missfiggy  thoughts?


----------



## missfiggy

tangytulip said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> First time poster here so please be patient with me if I don't get things quite right.
> 
> Could you please advise me whether this might be authentic (contemplating making first purchase of Prada)
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Lux 2 Way Handbag Shoulder Bag Black Leather Gold n77
> Listing number: 283415179426
> Seller ID: hannari_au
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-S...179426?hash=item41fcdc70a2:g:dNsAAOSwx5hbm5kS
> Comments: Hannari (US shop) had thousands of positive feedback but strangely these stopped a few weeks ago, and there are no more items for sale there.  So I don't know whether something dodgy happened, that they had to register a new Australia Ebay shop.
> Thank you so much for your time.



Well done you for taking some time to look into the seller's details and reputation. I think that this seller has just started to sell on ebay.au but they have been selling on ebay.jp for quite some time.  They seem to be reputable from what I can find out.

The bag in the photos looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Kelsb said:


> Thank you so much for your help, here are some extra photos of the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454688
> View attachment 4454689
> View attachment 4454690
> View attachment 4454691
> View attachment 4454692





Bratty1919 said:


> Still at about 90% sure this is okay. @Prada Psycho @missfiggy  thoughts?



I think it's authentic.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Hi, will you please help me authenticate this prada nylon Tessuto bag! I’d appreciate it thank you!
Item Name: lilac prada mini tessuto bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: ellagrace625
Link: https://depop.app.link/MNp7WOmUjX


----------



## missfiggy

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> View attachment 4455163
> View attachment 4455164
> View attachment 4455165
> View attachment 4455166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, will you please help me authenticate this prada nylon Tessuto bag! I’d appreciate it thank you!
> Item Name: lilac prada mini tessuto bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: ellagrace625
> Link: https://depop.app.link/MNp7WOmUjX



Unfortunately, this is the world's mot counterfeited Prada style.  It is impossible to tell, just from photos, whether it is authentic or not.  And no amount of extra photos would change that.  Sorry.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately, this is the world's mot counterfeited Prada style.  It is impossible to tell, just from photos, whether it is authentic or not.  And no amount of extra photos would change that.  Sorry.


So no specific photos of hardware or details would be able to determine authenticity? How would you determine authentic or fake then? Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> So no specific photos of hardware or details would be able to determine authenticity? How would you determine authentic or fake then? Thank you!



There's nothing at all that I could use to determine authenticity.  PP or Bratty *MIGHT *know a trick of their own so wait and see if either chimes in.


----------



## Bratty1919

WA2019 said:


> Hello I am going to keep this simple. This bag was given to me some years back. The story is that it was bought at the downtown Nordstroms in Seattle WA sometime during the 1990's but definitely before 2005. I don't want the bag and have no use for it. I am going to sell it on eBay but want to make sure it is legit and an authentic Prada bag. Thank you for your time
> 
> View attachment 4457040
> View attachment 4457041
> View attachment 4457042
> View attachment 4457043
> View attachment 4457044
> View attachment 4457045
> View attachment 4457046
> View attachment 4457047
> View attachment 4457048



This forum is for the assistance of buyers rather than sellers. Please engage one of the many paid authentication services.


----------



## Bratty1919

WA2019 said:


> Ok I will post it and then a buyer can come here and ask you all if it is authentic.. geez



You’re welcome!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Now shall we get back on topic, please?  

Authentication requests should be presented in the proper format and with some degree of acknowledgement that this is a free service.


----------



## geosooo

Bratty1919 said:


> Please post your own detailed pics as per Post #1 of this thread once you're in receipt of this backpack.



I’ve attached pictures. The authenticity card looks to be formatted wrongly and the logos look super sketchy to me, although the fact that it’s apparently been physically authenticated by myclosetrocks.com makes me pretty confused. I’ve got no idea how legit these secondhand sites are at really vetting the products, but I am by no means an expert. Deferring to you guys! Please advise; I really appreciate the work you do. Thanks!


----------



## geosooo

geosooo said:


> I’ve attached pictures. The authenticity card looks to be formatted wrongly and the logos look really sketchy to me, although the fact that it’s apparently been physically authenticated by myclosetrocks.com makes me pretty confused. Please advise. Thanks!
> View attachment 4458345
> 
> View attachment 4458346
> 
> View attachment 4458347
> 
> View attachment 4458348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458350
> 
> View attachment 4458351
> 
> View attachment 4458352
> 
> View attachment 4458354


----------



## missfiggy

geosooo said:


> I’ve attached pictures. The authenticity card looks to be formatted wrongly and the logos look super sketchy to me, although the fact that it’s apparently been physically authenticated by myclosetrocks.com makes me pretty confused. I’ve got no idea how legit these secondhand sites are at really vetting the products, but I am by no means an expert. Deferring to you guys! Please advise; I really appreciate the work you do. Thanks!
> View attachment 4458345
> 
> View attachment 4458346
> 
> View attachment 4458347
> 
> View attachment 4458348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458350
> 
> View attachment 4458351
> 
> View attachment 4458352
> 
> View attachment 4458354



Don't worry about the card, it's just VERY old.  Like the bag.  But it all looks authentic to me.


----------



## geosooo

missfiggy said:


> Don't worry about the card, it's just VERY old.  Like the bag.  But it all looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much for the quick response! That’s a weight off my shoulders! 
Also, I know this is an authentication thread but would you happen to know the approximate era/decade the bag is from? I’m just curious as to when Prada made backpacks that look like this, since it does look a bit different from the modern stuff I’m used to seeing. If you can’t answer it here or this is the wrong place to ask, apologies.
Thanks again!


----------



## tangytulip

missfiggy said:


> Well done you for taking some time to look into the seller's details and reputation. I think that this seller has just started to sell on ebay.au but they have been selling on ebay.jp for quite some time.  They seem to be reputable from what I can find out.
> 
> The bag in the photos looks authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

geosooo said:


> View attachment 4458355
> 
> View attachment 4458356





missfiggy said:


> Don't worry about the card, it's just VERY old.  Like the bag.  But it all looks authentic to me.



Looks authentic to me too and  I rarely comment on these older nylon items.


----------



## Prada Psycho

geosooo said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response! That’s a weight off my shoulders!
> Also, I know this is an authentication thread but would you happen to know the approximate era/decade the bag is from? I’m just curious as to when Prada made backpacks that look like this, since it does look a bit different from the modern stuff I’m used to seeing. If you can’t answer it here or this is the wrong place to ask, apologies.
> Thanks again!


Prada nylon backpacks were THE thing for young people back in the early 1990's.  So you may well have one that's older than you are.


----------



## geosooo

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada nylon backpacks were THE thing for young people back in the early 1990's.  So you may well have one that's older than you are.


Thank you so much for the insight! And you’re right, it’s my first designer purchase and one hundred percent older than me. So excited now; thanks a ton!


----------



## Pleaselookatthis

Item Name: VITELO MOVE WALLET 1M0506
Listing number: - 
Seller ID: carolluxury
Link: https://www.vinted.cz/zeny/penezenky/25213778-prada-penezenka
Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please authenticate this pre-loved wallet? It was apparently bought in a Prada store (outlet), the seller seems trustworthy to me, she showed me a receipt and provided me with more pictures (attached). So, just for my peace of mind, I would be really glad if you could confirm that the wallet looks authentic to you. Thanks!


----------



## Manta14

Hello everyone!
Bought a Prada bag on ebay, but have serious doubts it is authentic.
I don`t have any cards, receipts or box for it.
All hardware does not have any engraving on it except for the logo on the front and logo inside the bag.

Also I could not find the original model in the Internet in this particular color. Can anyone tell me when this model was introduced?

Any additional pictures needed, please let me know. The number inside the bag states 117.


Thank you very much in advance for your answer!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi authenticators!

I was hoping I could please get some help authenticating this bag I got from The Real Real. Would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance. 
Item Name: Vitello Daino zip tote
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...vitello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=4
Comments: photos in listing and additional below


----------



## Bratty1919

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I was hoping I could please get some help authenticating this bag I got from The Real Real. Would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: Vitello Daino zip tote
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...vitello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=4
> Comments: photos in listing and additional below



The link doesn’t take me to an active listing?


----------



## kerstinmaria

Bratty1919 said:


> The link doesn’t take me to an active listing?



That's odd! It works for me https://www.therealreal.com/product...vitello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=4


----------



## kerstinmaria

kerstinmaria said:


> That's odd! It works for me https://www.therealreal.com/product...vitello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=4



Sorry about the confusion, maybe try if this one works instead: https://www.therealreal.com/product...itello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=52     thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

geosooo said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response! That’s a weight off my shoulders!
> Also, I know this is an authentication thread but would you happen to know the approximate era/decade the bag is from? I’m just curious as to when Prada made backpacks that look like this, since it does look a bit different from the modern stuff I’m used to seeing. If you can’t answer it here or this is the wrong place to ask, apologies.
> Thanks again!



30+ years old would be my guess. Shows that quality never goes out of style.  Made when Prada actually cared about quality.


----------



## missfiggy

Pleaselookatthis said:


> Item Name: VITELO MOVE WALLET 1M0506
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: carolluxury
> Link: https://www.vinted.cz/zeny/penezenky/25213778-prada-penezenka
> Comments: Hello Ladies, could you please authenticate this pre-loved wallet? It was apparently bought in a Prada store (outlet), the seller seems trustworthy to me, she showed me a receipt and provided me with more pictures (attached). So, just for my peace of mind, I would be really glad if you could confirm that the wallet looks authentic to you. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458831
> View attachment 4458832
> View attachment 4458831
> View attachment 4458832
> View attachment 4458833
> View attachment 4458834
> View attachment 4458836



Everything looks in order for this one so I'm going for authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Manta14 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Bought a Prada bag on ebay, but have serious doubts it is authentic.
> I don`t have any cards, receipts or box for it.
> All hardware does not have any engraving on it except for the logo on the front and logo inside the bag.
> 
> Also I could not find the original model in the Internet in this particular color. Can anyone tell me when this model was introduced?
> 
> Any additional pictures needed, please let me know. The number inside the bag states 117.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your answer!



More photos of the lining and interior please.  So far I'm leaning towards authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I was hoping I could please get some help authenticating this bag I got from The Real Real. Would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: Vitello Daino zip tote
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...vitello-daino-zip-tote-WI9l90Lax-k?position=4
> Comments: photos in listing and additional below



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## kerstinmaria

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.



Thank you so much!


----------



## amitsahni4

Can somebody please autheticate this bag for I am going to buy it for my wife. https://www.*******.com.au/designers/prada/prada-light-frame-saffiano-black-leather-bag.html


----------



## missfiggy

amitsahni4 said:


> Can somebody please autheticate this bag for I am going to buy it for my wife. https://www.*******.com.au/designers/prada/prada-light-frame-saffiano-black-leather-bag.html



Your link is faulty/incomplete and doesn't work.  Please read post # 1 of this thread before posting.  It gives details of all information and photos which we need.


----------



## missfiggy

amitsahni4 said:


> Can somebody please autheticate this bag for I am going to buy it for my wife. https://www.*******.com.au/designers/prada/prada-light-frame-saffiano-black-leather-bag.html





missfiggy said:


> Your link is faulty/incomplete and doesn't work.  Please read post # 1 of this thread before posting.  It gives details of all information and photos which we need.



AHA!!!!  A little detective work by the little black duck and we have come up with our friends at c o s e t t e.com...YES???    And aren't you a lovely husband!!!!

THIS COMPANY IS *NOT* AN AUTHORISED PRADA OUTLET AND WE HAVE CAUGHT THEM SELLING FAKES. I have it in writing from Prada they they are not authorised and that they are not stocked by Prada.

There is a significant number of postings on this site about them so if you do a search you will be able to read the posts then make up your own mind as to whether you purchase from them.

Tread your own path.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello  Could you please take a look at this wallet? I bought it a while ago, so the seller already deleted the listing. I did do my research before purchasing and it seems to be authentic, the logo looks fine and the leather is wonderful, but my knowledge on Prada's is quite limited, so I would greatly appreciate your opinion!

If photos are insufficient, let me know. The thing I didn't manage to properly photograph: a small dark gray tag in the zipped compartment that says 'Made in China' in light gray or white letters.

Thank you!


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA
I'm a new member and this is my first posting with several on the way.  THANK YOU for this forum!  Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Medium handbag? Also, what is the official name or model, and estimated retail price?  I understand it's an older model and nylon to me seems harder to authenticate.  Do you agree?

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback.


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA NYLON BACKPACK
Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Nylon Backpack? Does it have an official name or model?  What was the estimated retail price? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from. I've tried to highlight the intricate details as this backpack has Prada inscribed on the buckles (left side only), and also on the round grommets. Nylon bags don't have the larger zippers with any markings. If you need additional pics please let me know.

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hello  Could you please take a look at this wallet? I bought it a while ago, so the seller already deleted the listing. I did do my research before purchasing and it seems to be authentic, the logo looks fine and the leather is wonderful, but my knowledge on Prada's is quite limited, so I would greatly appreciate your opinion!
> 
> If photos are insufficient, let me know. The thing I didn't manage to properly photograph: a small dark gray tag in the zipped compartment that says 'Made in China' in light gray or white letters.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4459543
> View attachment 4459544
> View attachment 4459545
> View attachment 4459546
> View attachment 4459547
> View attachment 4459548
> View attachment 4459549
> View attachment 4459550
> View attachment 4459551




Looks to me like an authentic Vitello Shine wallet.


----------



## missfiggy

ClarkKent said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA
> I'm a new member and this is my first posting with several on the way.  THANK YOU for this forum!  Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Medium handbag? Also, what is the official name or model, and estimated retail price?  I understand it's an older model and nylon to me seems harder to authenticate.  Do you agree?
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your feedback.
> View attachment 4459609
> View attachment 4459611
> View attachment 4459615
> View attachment 4459616
> View attachment 4459617
> View attachment 4459618
> View attachment 4459619
> View attachment 4459620



Tessuto and leather (not sure which leather this is - maybe soft calf??) hobo.  Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

ClarkKent said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA NYLON BACKPACK
> Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Nylon Backpack? Does it have an official name or model?  What was the estimated retail price? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from. I've tried to highlight the intricate details as this backpack has Prada inscribed on the buckles (left side only), and also on the round grommets. Nylon bags don't have the larger zippers with any markings. If you need additional pics please let me know.
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your feedback.
> View attachment 4459743
> View attachment 4459744
> View attachment 4459745
> View attachment 4459746
> View attachment 4459747
> View attachment 4459748
> View attachment 4459749
> View attachment 4459750
> View attachment 4459751



Tessuto or vela back pack.  Looks authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Looks to me like an authentic Vitello Shine wallet.


Thank you so much, missfiggy!


----------



## Pleaselookatthis

missfiggy said:


> Everything looks in order for this one so I'm going for authentic.


Thank you, missfiggy!


----------



## Manta14

missfiggy said:


> More photos of the lining and interior please.  So far I'm leaning towards authentic.




Hello!
Thank you for your reply!

Please take a look at the additional photos once you have time. It was not that easy to make them, and I am sorry for the quality:


----------



## missfiggy

Manta14 said:


> Hello!
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Please take a look at the additional photos once you have time. It was not that easy to make them, and I am sorry for the quality:



OK...bit out on a limb here because I haven't ever seen this one in real life...but all the hallmarks check out.  My gut feeling is that is it authentic.


----------



## ClarkKent

missfiggy said:


> Tessuto and leather (not sure which leather this is - maybe soft calf??) hobo.  Looks authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH missfiggy!  I greatly appreciate your feedback as it's been a great source of information.  I look forward to more posts.


----------



## ClarkKent

missfiggy said:


> Tessuto or vela back pack.  Looks authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH missfiggy!   Much appreciation!


----------



## br3wx

Prada Psycho said:


> If you purchase the bag and we determine it to be a counterfeit, then the seller has to refund.  It's really up to you.  I'm not 100% sure, but I believe this seller has a pretty good track record with Prada. However, in this world of Super Fakes, even the most stand up, honest seller can get tricked.  If you can get some close up swatches of the lining, I should be able to give you a more definite answer.





missfiggy said:


> This looks ok to me.



*Item Name: *Prada Authentic PRADA Medium GALLERIA Bag in Baltico BLUE Saffiano Leather SILVER HDW
*Listing number: *163698718758
*Seller ID:* 5startaste
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments:
Dear authenticators,

I had previously posted this for authentication, and I went ahead to bid and won the bag. 
The bag is already in my possession. I couldn't find the black tag "made in ....." and this made me just slightly worried. 

I would really appreciate it if you can kindly help me to take another look at it at your convenience. Please do let me know if you need me to provide more photos.

Thank you in advance and so so much for helping us


----------



## amitsahni4

missfiggy said:


> Your link is faulty/incomplete and doesn't work.  Please read post # 1 of this thread before posting.  It gives details of all information and photos which we need.




Thank you so much for replying. Turns out that I cant download the pics from their site and ended up buying it but there is return policy and I can return it as per the Australian returns policy. I am attaching a few pics as described in original thread, please let me know if more pictures are required. By the wife my wife loves it but I don’t mind returning it and buying from local prada store. Sorry now I was time poor and couldn’t visit the store. Thanks and regards Amit


----------



## br3wx

br3wx said:


> *Item Name: *Prada Authentic PRADA Medium GALLERIA Bag in Baltico BLUE Saffiano Leather SILVER HDW
> *Listing number: *163698718758
> *Seller ID:* 5startaste
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Medium-GALLERIA-Bag-in-Baltico-BLUE-Saffiano-Leather-SILVER-HDW/163698718758?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I had previously posted this for authentication, and I went ahead to bid and won the bag.
> The bag is already in my possession. I couldn't find the black tag "made in ....." and this made me just slightly worried.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you can kindly help me to take another look at it at your convenience. Please do let me know if you need me to provide more photos.
> 
> Thank you in advance and so so much for helping us




Photos Part 2


----------



## amitsahni4

amitsahni4 said:


> Thank you so much for replying. Turns out that I cant download the pics from their site and ended up buying it but there is return policy and I can return it as per the Australian returns policy. I am attaching a few pics as described in original thread, please let me know if more pictures are required. By the wife my wife loves it but I don’t mind returning it and buying from local prada store. Sorry now I was time poor and couldn’t visit the store. Thanks and regards Amit


. some more pictures attached.


----------



## Rtoussel

Hi ladies, I recently purchased a Beautiful vintage Prada evening bag that is a frame nylon with patent leather sides and strap. I have searched but cannot find this particular bag online. I need help authenticating it! Please any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rtoussel

This is the another view.


----------



## Rtoussel

Hello authenticators,
I recently purchased a very vintage nylon and patent leather evening bag. It has a frame opening with small hinged clasps to keep it closed. I would greatly appreciate your help authenticating it. 
Thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

Rtoussel said:


> Hello authenticators,
> I recently purchased a very vintage nylon and patent leather evening bag. It has a frame opening with small hinged clasps to keep it closed. I would greatly appreciate your help authenticating it.
> Thanks



This granny is real and looks to be in rather decent shape - congrats!


----------



## Rtoussel

Bratty1919 said:


> This granny is real and looks to be in rather decent shape - congrats!


Thank you so much Bratty1919! This is excellent news!


----------



## Rtoussel

Rtoussel said:


> Thank you so much Bratty1919! This is excellent news!


Any chance you might know what she is?


----------



## Rtoussel

Bratty1919 said:


> This granny is real and looks to be in rather decent shape - congrats!


Any chance you might know what she is? Im sorry if this question double posts but it's not showing up on my end.


----------



## Bratty1919

Rtoussel said:


> Any chance you might know what she is? Im sorry if this question double posts but it's not showing up on my end.



Don't know the model name sorry.


----------



## Rtoussel

Bratty1919 said:


> Don't know the model name sorry.


Thanks again for your help. You made my day!


----------



## Bratty1919

Rtoussel said:


> Thanks again for your help. You made my day!



I do aim to please


----------



## missfiggy

br3wx said:


> Photos Part 2
> View attachment 4462446
> View attachment 4462447
> View attachment 4462449
> View attachment 4462451
> View attachment 4462452
> View attachment 4462454
> View attachment 4462456



Still looks authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

amitsahni4 said:


> Thank you so much for replying. Turns out that I cant download the pics from their site and ended up buying it but there is return policy and I can return it as per the Australian returns policy. I am attaching a few pics as described in original thread, please let me know if more pictures are required. By the wife my wife loves it but I don’t mind returning it and buying from local prada store. Sorry now I was time poor and couldn’t visit the store. Thanks and regards Amit



Given that the photos on c o s e t t e's site are stolen from Prada's site, I was VERY, HUGELY, SUSPICIOUS about what you might receive.  However after a microscopic comparison of your photos, it looks like you have received an authentic Prada.

That being said, they spruik the "entrupy" authentication system which we have proved here to be completely wrong in some cases, PARTICULARLY on Prada black saffiano totes. Just our experience here.


----------



## br3wx

missfiggy said:


> Still looks authentic.  Enjoy.



Thank you so much for your help missfiggy!


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA NYLON BAG (Messenger?)
Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Nylon Bag?  Would you call this a Messenger Bag or does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from. I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA SMALL BROW NYLON BAG
Can you please help me authentic this Small Brown Prada Nylon Bag? Does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from. I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA BLACK BROW NYLON BAG
Can you please help me authentic this Small Black Prada Nylon Bag? Does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from.

Based on what I'm learning I think this authentic BUT, there are no tags, buckles, etc. or other intricate details to help authenticate. It's also difficult because there is no Prada lining but, again the feel, looks and logo say Prada. I'm thinking this is an older/vintage model where the lining wasn't prevalent.  But again, that's just my guess.  I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.


----------



## ClarkKent

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA LARGE BLACK NYLON BAG
Can you please help me authentic this Large Black Prada Nylon Bag? Does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from.

This model seems quite old but, it has some very special details.  It's a nylon bag with a solid leather band around the inner top (see pics).  Also, the buckles are gold Prada. Also, it's a solid black lining. It's an exquisite vintage model and hopefully you can provide some insight.  I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.

Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.


----------



## Bratty1919

ClarkKent said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA NYLON BAG (Messenger?)
> Can you please help me authentic this Brown Prada Nylon Bag?  Would you call this a Messenger Bag or does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from. I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.
> View attachment 4463652
> View attachment 4463653
> View attachment 4463654
> View attachment 4463655
> View attachment 4463656
> View attachment 4463657
> View attachment 4463658
> View attachment 4463659
> View attachment 4463660



This is fine


----------



## Bratty1919

ClarkKent said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA LARGE BLACK NYLON BAG
> Can you please help me authentic this Large Black Prada Nylon Bag? Does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from.
> 
> This model seems quite old but, it has some very special details.  It's a nylon bag with a solid leather band around the inner top (see pics).  Also, the buckles are gold Prada. Also, it's a solid black lining. It's an exquisite vintage model and hopefully you can provide some insight.  I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.
> View attachment 4463679
> View attachment 4463680
> View attachment 4463681
> View attachment 4463682
> View attachment 4463683
> View attachment 4463684
> View attachment 4463685
> View attachment 4463686



Sorry insufficient photos on this one.


----------



## ClarkKent

Bratty1919 said:


> Sorry insufficient photos on this one.


Thank you for your feedback!  I've provided additional pics from all angles including closeups. If there is anything specific I can provide, please let me know. And again, THANK YOU!


----------



## Bratty1919

ClarkKent said:


> Thank you for your feedback!  I've provided additional pics from all angles including closeups. If there is anything specific I can provide, please let me know. And again, THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4463997
> View attachment 4463998
> View attachment 4463999
> View attachment 4464000



Since you’re re-selling, please engage a paid service.


----------



## ClarkKent

Bratty1919 said:


> Since you’re re-selling, please engage a paid service.


I'm sorry you think that.  I helped a neighbor relocate due to health issues, and she had a large collection of purses that I am trying to help the family with. I joined because I was referred to your site as a great source of information.  I've been very polite, appreciative and have followed all of the forum's policies. Isn't the title and charter statement of this forum AUTHENTICATE THIS ....   That's exactly what I was seeking and it's unfair of you to pass judgement without knowing all of the details.

* Aren't forums like this meant to help people who are looking for help, and not degrade them?*


----------



## missfiggy

ClarkKent said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE - PRADA LARGE BLACK NYLON BAG
> Can you please help me authentic this Large Black Prada Nylon Bag? Does it have an official name or model? I have no idea what year or time frame this purchased from.
> 
> This model seems quite old but, it has some very special details.  It's a nylon bag with a solid leather band around the inner top (see pics).  Also, the buckles are gold Prada. Also, it's a solid black lining. It's an exquisite vintage model and hopefully you can provide some insight.  I've tried to highlight the intricate details and if you need additional pics please let me know.
> 
> Thank you and I look forward to your feedback. You've been a tremendous help and I greatly appreciate your insight.
> View attachment 4463679
> View attachment 4463680
> View attachment 4463681
> View attachment 4463682
> View attachment 4463683
> View attachment 4463684
> View attachment 4463685
> View attachment 4463686



From post #1 of this thread:

"All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to *shoppers"
*
You've had a good share of freebies and were very careful not to mention that you were onselling.  Not fair to genuine shoppers/buyers. And very bad form USING OTHERS' KNOWLEDGE TO PROFIT WITHOUT PAYING.


----------



## ClarkKent

missfiggy said:


> From post #1 of this thread:
> 
> "All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to *shoppers"
> *
> You've had a good share of freebies and were very careful not to mention that you were onselling.  Not fair to genuine shoppers/buyers. And very bad form USING OTHERS' KNOWLEDGE TO PROFIT WITHOUT PAYING.



I'm NOT A BUYER or a SELLER.  I was helping someone determine whether they had something of value,or something they were going to put in a box to donate.  I was told this forum was a great way to connect with friendly purse fans and experts who will share their unbiased opinions and maybe help point you in the right direction. I'm sure there are a good share of folks on here looking to turn a quick profit but, there's also some of us who have good intentions.  I'm a member of several online forums for a variety of topics, and have never experienced such judgmental behaviors especially from the moderators.  If you're so worried about people profiting from your feedback start charging a fee. 

You're making unfair assumptions, and I will gladly leave your forum!


----------



## amitsahni4

missfiggy said:


> Given that the photos on c o s e t t e's site are stolen from Prada's site, I was VERY, HUGELY, SUSPICIOUS about what you might receive.  However after a microscopic comparison of your photos, it looks like you have received an authentic Prada.
> 
> That being said, they spruik the "entrupy" authentication system which we have proved here to be completely wrong in some cases, PARTICULARLY on Prada black saffiano totes. Just our experience here.



Thank you heaps missfiigy. So I take that it’s an authentic bag and do not need to return it? Is that a YES. If there is any doubt whatsoever then I will be inclined to return it. Don’t know what the entrupy authentication system is?


----------



## missfiggy

amitsahni4 said:


> Thank you heaps missfiigy. So I take that it’s an authentic bag and do not need to return it? Is that a YES. If there is any doubt whatsoever then I will be inclined to return it. Don’t know what the entrupy authentication system is?



Yes, I believe that the bag in the photos is authentic.  Happy wife, happy life!!!  Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

ClarkKent said:


> I'm NOT A BUYER or a SELLER.  I was helping someone determine whether they had something of value,or something they were going to put in a box to donate.  I was told this forum was a great way to connect with friendly purse fans and experts who will share their unbiased opinions and maybe help point you in the right direction. I'm sure there are a good share of folks on here looking to turn a quick profit but, there's also some of us who have good intentions.  I'm a member of several online forums for a variety of topics, and have never experienced such judgmental behaviors especially from the moderators.  If you're so worried about people profiting from your feedback start charging a fee.
> 
> You're making unfair assumptions, and I will gladly leave your forum!



Unfortunately you are right - that there have been plenty of folks using our knowledge and making money.  And because we don't read minds we tend to go with our many years of experience on this site.  And our experience is generally that anyone with a large collection of items for authentication is probably selling.  Because it has happened so often in the past. Sorry if you feel we are being unfair to you, but, as often happens, the many bad apples have spoiled things for the well intentioned, everyone else.  

As for charging a fee, some of us do so through other agencies, however it is our good intention here to try to protect innocent, inexperienced, often naive and gullible, buyers.  

Hope you can understand our point of view.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Please could you authenticate this Prada for me?
Item Name: Prada black calfskin double zip tote bag
Listing number: Item ID: 202710014802
Seller ID: freyahrain
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202710014802

TIA!!


----------



## missfiggy

FreyahWarrior said:


> Please could you authenticate this Prada for me?
> Item Name: Prada black calfskin double zip tote bag
> Listing number: Item ID: 202710014802
> Seller ID: freyahrain
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202710014802
> 
> TIA!!



Looks authentic.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## fridakjn

Hi, I'm new here.
Item Name: Prada Long Wallet Bow 1M1132
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70613326127/
Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Manta14

missfiggy said:


> OK...bit out on a limb here because I haven't ever seen this one in real life...but all the hallmarks check out.  My gut feeling is that is it authentic.



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## cherry99

Item name: PRADA purse

SellerID: fataamyy

[free shipping] Prada wallet for RM 300 http://my.carousell.com/p/230984256

this buyer selling this item which is used item . need help if this authentic or not


----------



## Bratty1919

cherry99 said:


> Item name: PRADA purse
> 
> SellerID: fataamyy
> 
> [free shipping] Prada wallet for RM 300 http://my.carousell.com/p/230984256
> 
> this buyer selling this item which is used item . need help if this authentic or not
> View attachment 4471727
> View attachment 4471728
> View attachment 4471729



This item has ended. Did you purchase it?


----------



## cherry99

Bratty1919 said:


> This item has ended. Did you purchase it?


not yet . it is used item by the seller . she selling her pre-loved. just not sure if this is authentic


----------



## Bratty1919

cherry99 said:


> not yet . it is used item by the seller . she selling her pre-loved. just not sure if this is authentic



Well the item has ended. Was yours the winning bid?


----------



## cherry99

Bratty1919 said:


> Well the item has ended. Was yours the winning bid?


sorry it's wrong link

here is the link https://my.carousell.com/p/230984256


----------



## Bratty1919

cherry99 said:


> sorry it's wrong link
> 
> here is the link https://my.carousell.com/p/230984256



Please see post #1 of this thread for the needed photos.


----------



## cherry99

Bratty1919 said:


> Please see post #1 of this thread for the needed photos.


----------



## missfiggy

cherry99 said:


> View attachment 4472746
> View attachment 4472747
> View attachment 4472746
> View attachment 4472745



These photos are of no use for authentication.  You must read post #1 and then send us the correct photos. Even then, it is almost impossible to authenticate wallets just from photos.


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear tPF experts, 

Please help to authenticate the following Tote bag:

Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
Sold on Carousell 
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/235549082
Comments: after further inspection I got suspecious because:
1. On the front logo plate has inconsist font of the two "A" 
2. The material of the number tag inside isn't the same as the one I bought from Prada store
3. The inner lining is rather coarse and thick when compared to my old one from store which is rather silky
4. There is some bubbles on the ipi zipper which is something I don't expect from a high end zipper manufacturer

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## seller456

Please help authenticate:

Item name: Prada Nylon Bag 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333231552795


----------



## seller456

seller456 said:


> View attachment 4476762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate:
> 
> Item name: Prada Nylon Bag
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/333231552795


----------



## missfiggy

ElisabethHedge said:


> Dear tPF experts,
> 
> Please help to authenticate the following Tote bag:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
> Sold on Carousell
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/235549082
> Comments: after further inspection I got suspecious because:
> 1. On the front logo plate has inconsist font of the two "A"
> 2. The material of the number tag inside isn't the same as the one I bought from Prada store
> 3. The inner lining is rather coarse and thick when compared to my old one from store which is rather silky
> 4. There is some bubbles on the ipi zipper which is something I don't expect from a high end zipper manufacturer
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> View attachment 4476323
> View attachment 4476324
> View attachment 4476325
> View attachment 4476326
> View attachment 4476327
> View attachment 4476328
> View attachment 4476329
> View attachment 4476330
> View attachment 4476332
> View attachment 4476333



I think this is old and authentic. The lining of older bags is quite thick so this is consistent. Wait to see what Bratty1919 has to say as she is our expert in older bags.


----------



## ElisabethHedge

missfiggy said:


> I think this is old and authentic. The lining of older bags is quite thick so this is consistent. Wait to see what Bratty1919 has to say as she is our expert in older bags.



Got it. Thanks so much. Learning so much more from you experts.


----------



## wobertow

Pls authenticate this prada
Item Name:Authentic PRADA Nylon Black Backpack Shoulder Bag #3799
Listing number: 323838558464
Seller ID:akiakiehgsjusov
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Black-Backpack-Shoulder-Bag-3799/323838558464
Comments: added to cart already but I wanted to get your opinion before I check out. thank you soooo much!


----------



## Bratty1919

wobertow said:


> Pls authenticate this prada
> Item Name:Authentic PRADA Nylon Black Backpack Shoulder Bag #3799
> Listing number: 323838558464
> Seller ID:akiakiehgsjusov
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Black-Backpack-Shoulder-Bag-3799/323838558464
> Comments: added to cart already but I wanted to get your opinion before I check out. thank you soooo much!



Please post your own pictures once you’ve purchased & received.


----------



## Bratty1919

ElisabethHedge said:


> Got it. Thanks so much. Learning so much more from you experts.



I agree — old but real.


----------



## bglvr

Hi, would love to get your help on this 

Item Name: Prada Crossbody Bag Pattina Nappa Gaufre in Black
Listing number: 143316436350
Seller ID: reau052
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-C...436350?hash=item215e53457e:g:l1UAAOSwEEVdGz3v
Comments: the photo of authentication cards is attached


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Bratty1919 said:


> I agree — old but real.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## pink20pink

Hello. Could someone please help me authenticate this item:

Item name: Prada Daino Shopper Tote
Excellent Condition
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: shoppergal2017
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283514726118

One thing that is bothering me is that the price on the card ($1600) doesnt match the price on the receipt ($1590) in the third picture.


----------



## Hemmer. Ju

Hello, 

I am from Germany and I would be very happy of you could help me with this Prad robot print bag. 


Listing number: 1BD057


----------



## Bratty1919

Hemmer. Ju said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Germany and I would be very happy of you could help me with this Prad robot print bag.
> 
> 
> Listing number: 1BD057



Please follow the complete request format from Post #1.


----------



## Hemmer. Ju

Item Name:  Saffiano St. Rob
Listing number: 1BD057 or P101 2016 28947
Seller ID: Yoox.com
Link: I do not know
Comments

I am sorry but I do not have further information and I guess my English is not good enough to understand everything that I need to post.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Tessuto Gaufre Hobo. 
Listing number: This item was purchased secondhand.
Seller ID: Value Village, a secondhand store. 
Comments: I cannot seem to find that small white tag, but I'm not certain if I'm either missing it or it's been physically removed. I also cannot get a clear picture of the lampo zipper due to having an older Iphone. 

Any information about this item is greatly appreciated, thanks to the authenticators for giving their expertise and time to help others out.  If more photos are needed please ask.


----------



## apriana29

Item Name : Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip
Listing Number : This item was purchased secondhand
Seller id : carrousell ( owner )
Comments : Owner claimed this is authentic. But i find it somehow off. Please help me. Really appreciate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cc_ara

Hi good day guys, can I ask for help in authenticating this prada document bag? Idk the model but they're selling it at a really good price.


----------



## Bratty1919

cc_ara said:


> Hi good day guys, can I ask for help in authenticating this prada document bag? Idk the model but they're selling it at a really good price.



Please use the correct format from Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Prada Psycho

apriana29 said:


> Item Name : Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip
> Listing Number : This item was purchased secondhand
> Seller id : carrousell ( owner )
> Comments : Owner claimed this is authentic. But i find it somehow off. Please help me. Really appreciate. Thanks in advance.


Total fake!  Get your money back!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

SakuraSakura said:


> Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Tessuto Gaufre Hobo.
> Listing number: This item was purchased secondhand.
> Seller ID: Value Village, a secondhand store.
> Comments: I cannot seem to find that small white tag, but I'm not certain if I'm either missing it or it's been physically removed. I also cannot get a clear picture of the lampo zipper due to having an older Iphone.
> 
> Any information about this item is greatly appreciated, thanks to the authenticators for giving their expertise and time to help others out.  If more photos are needed please ask.



Those white tags are meaningless for authentication.  Your photos are the critical information.  I believe this is authentic.  Nothing looks off at all.  Let the other guys have a look to double check me.  I'm cross-eyed these days.


----------



## Babisolon21

Item Name: Prada Nylon Mini Bag
Listing number: Did not have
Seller ID: Was A Gift by my bf
Link: He bought Second Hand in Finland


What is making me doubt of this purse , is that inside the ziper there is no logo, but outside in the corners says ykk (which i know is one of the zipers prada use), and the second thing i thought is strange is since its a 90s bag shouldnt it be a two or three number on a white paper inside? similar to a serial code?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Prada Psycho said:


> Those white tags are meaningless for authentication.  Your photos are the critical information.  I believe this is authentic.  Nothing looks off at all.  Let the other guys have a look to double check me.  I'm cross-eyed these days.



Thank you very much for your help! I've examined this purse so many times and I also believe it to be authentic as well. The kicker? This was $3.99.


----------



## Bratty1919

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you very much for your help! I've examined this purse so many times and I also believe it to be authentic as well. The kicker? This was $3.99.



Score!!


----------



## StormX

Item Name: Don't know the name, but I think it's a small nylon crossbody 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a 
Comments: This was given to me, along with a vintage Dior, a Michael Kors and a bunch of other bags. I really don't know anything about Prada. I Googled as much as I could but I am still unsure if this is authentic or the name/year.
There were no cards or anything with it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Bratty1919 said:


> Score!!


Another question: would you happen to be able to tell me how old this purse is by the style? Thank you again


----------



## Bratty1919

SakuraSakura said:


> Another question: would you happen to be able to tell me how old this purse is by the style? Thank you again



Probably 8 years.


----------



## Bratty1919

StormX said:


> Item Name: Don't know the name, but I think it's a small nylon crossbody
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Comments: This was given to me, along with a vintage Dior, a Michael Kors and a bunch of other bags. I really don't know anything about Prada. I Googled as much as I could but I am still unsure if this is authentic or the name/year.
> There were no cards or anything with it.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483577
> View attachment 4483578
> View attachment 4483579
> View attachment 4483580
> View attachment 4483581
> View attachment 4483583
> View attachment 4483589
> View attachment 4483590
> View attachment 4483591



These pictures are much too small.


----------



## apriana29

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake!  Get your money back!!





Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake!  Get your money back!!


thanks @Prada Psycho. Will totally ask for refund.


----------



## StormX

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures are much too small.


 
I inserted them as thumbnails. I thought that they expand when you click on them. 
I can re-post them and add them full size if needed. Sorry!


----------



## missfiggy

Hemmer. Ju said:


> Item Name:  Saffiano St. Rob
> Listing number: 1BD057 or P101 2016 28947
> Seller ID: Yoox.com
> Link: I do not know
> Comments
> 
> I am sorry but I do not have further information and I guess my English is not good enough to understand everything that I need to post.



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

[


SakuraSakura said:


> Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Tessuto Gaufre Hobo.
> Listing number: This item was purchased secondhand.
> Seller ID: Value Village, a secondhand store.
> Comments: I cannot seem to find that small white tag, but I'm not certain if I'm either missing it or it's been physically removed. I also cannot get a clear picture of the lampo zipper due to having an older Iphone.
> 
> Any information about this item is greatly appreciated, thanks to the authenticators for giving their expertise and time to help others out.  If more photos are needed please ask.



QUOTE="Prada Psycho, post: 33205927, member: 11146"]Those white tags are meaningless for authentication.  Your photos are the critical information.  I believe this is authentic.  Nothing looks off at all.  Let the other guys have a look to double check me.  I'm cross-eyed these days. [/QUOTE]

I concur about the bag (and also the eyes).


----------



## Prada Psycho

SakuraSakura said:


> Another question: would you happen to be able to tell me how old this purse is by the style? Thank you again





Bratty1919 said:


> Probably 8 years.



I'm thinking around 10-11 years myself, but they made this style for several years when the gaufre first came out.


----------



## wobertow

Bratty1919 said:


> Please post your own pictures once you’ve purchased & received.



Hi Bratty and all the other authenticators! I received the bag today. I’m not so sure about it. I don’t see the “Made in italy” tag, and the zipper does not have the lampo. I am so sad the buyer had 100% rating so I was feeling confident when I bought it off ebay. This was supposed to be a birthday gift to myself... 
What do you all think? Thanks again for all your input!


----------



## Bratty1919

wobertow said:


> View attachment 4484749
> View attachment 4484748
> View attachment 4484750
> View attachment 4484747
> View attachment 4484746
> View attachment 4484745
> 
> 
> Hi Bratty and all the other authenticators! I received the bag today. I’m not so sure about it. I don’t see the “Made in italy” tag, and the zipper does not have the lampo. I am so sad the buyer had 100% rating so I was feeling confident when I bought it off ebay. This was supposed to be a birthday gift to myself...
> What do you all think? Thanks again for all your input!



I’d like to see more pictures of the lining.


----------



## StormX

Okay, reposting the photos in full size.



Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures are much too small.


----------



## Prada Psycho

wobertow said:


> Hi Bratty and all the other authenticators! I received the bag today. I’m not so sure about it.* I don’t see the “Made in italy” tag, *and the zipper does not have the lampo. I am so sad the buyer had 100% rating so I was feeling confident when I bought it off ebay. This was supposed to be a birthday gift to myself...
> What do you all think? Thanks again for all your input!









I see it.


----------



## Bratty1919

StormX said:


> View attachment 4485094
> View attachment 4485095
> View attachment 4485096
> View attachment 4485097
> View attachment 4485098
> View attachment 4485099
> View attachment 4485100
> View attachment 4485101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, reposting the photos in full size.



This looks good to me


----------



## wobertow

Prada Psycho said:


> I see it.


Hi Prada Psycho! Do you think it’s real? I’m on my way home and will be posting more photos of the lining as Bratty requested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wobertow

Bratty1919 said:


> I’d like to see more pictures of the lining.




Hi Bratty1919!! Here are the pictures of the lining. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Bratty1919

wobertow said:


> View attachment 4485345
> View attachment 4485346
> View attachment 4485347
> View attachment 4485348
> View attachment 4485349
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bratty1919!! Here are the pictures of the lining. Thank you so much for your help!!



Pretty sure it's fine.


----------



## wobertow

Bratty1919 said:


> Pretty sure it's fine.


I’m so relieved to hear that!! Thanks Bratty1919!! You made my day!
Was curious what you thought of the back of the zipper? It was just plain, with no lampo or any other zipper brands that is commonly used. Is it because it’s an older model? Thanks again Bratty1919! God bless you!


----------



## StormX

Bratty1919 said:


> This looks good to me


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm thinking around 10-11 years myself, but they made this style for several years when the gaufre first came out.



It seems as if it's been remade into several versions over the years. I'm certain it's older than 2012.


----------



## Sharee26

Name: Prada Hunting Crossbody
Seller: https://www.facebook.com/fashiontabulousroxie2/
Hi dear experts!
Pleaseeee help me authenticate this one,  I am not an expert but I knew the moment I held it that it is not the real deal. First off, if I try to search it online, I could not find anything with a gold hardware like this one. And its nylon feels very different to me. The seller insists it's authentic.


----------



## StormX

Bratty1919 said:


> This looks good to me


I meant to ask in my previous reply, would you know the name/style of this and around the time period it's from?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bratty1919

Sharee26 said:


> Name: Prada Hunting Crossbody
> Seller: https://www.facebook.com/fashiontabulousroxie2/
> Hi dear experts!
> Pleaseeee help me authenticate this one,  I am not an expert but I knew the moment I held it that it is not the real deal. First off, if I try to search it online, I could not find anything with a gold hardware like this one. And its nylon feels very different to me. The seller insists it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485441
> View attachment 4485442
> View attachment 4485443
> View attachment 4485444
> View attachment 4485445
> View attachment 4485446
> View attachment 4485447
> View attachment 4485449
> View attachment 4485450


An older one but real.


----------



## Bratty1919

wobertow said:


> I’m so relieved to hear that!! Thanks Bratty1919!! You made my day!
> Was curious what you thought of the back of the zipper? It was just plain, with no lampo or any other zipper brands that is commonly used. Is it because it’s an older model? Thanks again Bratty1919! God bless you!



Sorry we don’t give out hints on here because sometimes counterfeiters troll this site, trying to improve their wares.


----------



## Sharee26

Bratty1919 said:


> An older one but real.


Thank you! 
It just feels so different compared to my other Prada nylon bags. Have you got an idea about its age?


----------



## Bratty1919

Sharee26 said:


> Thank you!
> It just feels so different compared to my other Prada nylon bags. Have you got an idea about its age?



Probably 15 years old.


----------



## Sharee26

Bratty1919 said:


> Probably 15 years old.


Are there a lot of Prada bags that don't have any Lampo on the zipper head?


----------



## Bratty1919

Sharee26 said:


> Are there a lot of Prada bags that don't have any Lampo on the zipper head?



Please see my comment above re: hints.


----------



## fmagna

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Satchel Handbag Ivory Shoulder Bag Tote Shopper Leather
Listing number: 273899203323
Seller ID: ua_best_store
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273899203323
Comments: I found this to be a Prada Vitello Daino bag (see https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-vitello-daino-handbag-white-leather-x-others-baguette/24504114/ ). Yet, the gap in the bottom corner stitching of the eBay listing throws me off. Thoughts?


----------



## Sharee26

Bratty1919 said:


> Please see my comment above re: hints.


Thanks for your help! 
My cousin likes it so she'll be keeping it.


----------



## missfiggy

fmagna said:


> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Satchel Handbag Ivory Shoulder Bag Tote Shopper Leather
> Listing number: 273899203323
> Seller ID: ua_best_store
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273899203323
> Comments: I found this to be a Prada Vitello Daino bag (see https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-vitello-daino-handbag-white-leather-x-others-baguette/24504114/ ). Yet, the gap in the bottom corner stitching of the eBay listing throws me off. Thoughts?



This looks authentic.


----------



## fmagna

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi all,

The seller clearly glued the insoles on these shoes as I managed to take one of them out and see the rubber and logo. There is another number in a shape on the bottom inside of the show, but cannot  get a clear pic of it. Thanks for any input.

Item name: Men's Prada Shoes UK 8 EU 42
Item seller: snowboy9910
Item ID: 152873733300
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-039-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item pics:


----------



## kimiraiseup

Hi dear authenticators, a local seller posted this bag for sale. I would like to make sure it is authentic before making a purchase. Thank you SO MUCH!!

Item name: Prada tote. Don't know what it's called. It would be great if you can tell me what the model is.
Item seller: private
Item pics:


----------



## RuthieStyle

Item Name:  Prada Tessuto Nylon Messenger Bag
Listing number:  N/A
Seller ID:  377011
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-nylon-messenger-bag-black-377011
Comments:  Hi! I bought and just received this bag from Fashionphile. The condition is slightly worse than what I wanted, but since it was purchased for activities such as amusement parks, etc., I might be able to overlook it. Also, I suppose it may help my decision to keep or not if I knew that it was authentic as well. I know Fashionphile is generally reputable, but it never hurts to have other opinions  Thank you so much, and please let me know if more or clearer photos are needed.


----------



## lucindag

Item Name: 
Prada Taupe Leather Zipper Handle Bag
Listing number: 173939326708
Seller ID: lopey2004
Link:
Comments: Hello all! I was wondering if you could help me verify the authenticity of a bag I bought on eBay? Thank you very much


----------



## aliluvsbags

Hi there, I am looking at a Prada Backpack on Vestiaire Collection and am hesitant to purchase without being sure that it is authentic. Can you please take a look for me! I have never bought off a second-hand website and am nervous to spend a bunch of money on a fake! Thanks so much I truly appreciate it!
*GENERAL INFORMATION*

Online since: 15/07/2019
Categories : Women
Category: Bags
Sub-category: Backpacks
Designer: Prada
Condition: Very good condition 
Material: Synthetic
Color: Black
Style:Vintage
Location:France, from the seller kelvin's selector
Reference: 7880856
*MEASUREMENTS*

Width: 11.6 in
Height: 12.6 in
Depth: 5.9 in
*SOLD WITH*

Dustbag
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-synthetic-prada-backpack-7880856.shtml


----------



## Bratty1919

aliluvsbags said:


> Hi there, I am looking at a Prada Backpack on Vestiaire Collection and am hesitant to purchase without being sure that it is authentic. Can you please take a look for me! I have never bought off a second-hand website and am nervous to spend a bunch of money on a fake! Thanks so much I truly appreciate it!
> *GENERAL INFORMATION*
> 
> Online since: 15/07/2019
> Categories : Women
> Category: Bags
> Sub-category: Backpacks
> Designer: Prada
> Condition: Very good condition
> Material: Synthetic
> Color: Black
> Style:Vintage
> Location:France, from the seller kelvin's selector
> Reference: 7880856
> *MEASUREMENTS*
> 
> Width: 11.6 in
> Height: 12.6 in
> Depth: 5.9 in
> *SOLD WITH*
> 
> Dustbag
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-synthetic-prada-backpack-7880856.shtml



The link doesn’t work for me.


----------



## aliluvsbags

Bratty1919 said:


> The link doesn’t work for me.


https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-synthetic-prada-backpack-7880856.shtml
Here are the photos! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Bratty1919

aliluvsbags said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-synthetic-prada-backpack-7880856.shtml
> Here are the photos! Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4490732
> View attachment 4490733
> View attachment 4490734
> View attachment 4490735
> View attachment 4490736
> View attachment 4490737
> View attachment 4490738
> View attachment 4490739
> View attachment 4490740



Need to see better zipper and lining (no flash) photos.


----------



## aliluvsbags

Bratty1919 said:


> Need to see better zipper and lining (no flash) photos.


These are the only pictures posted currently. I can ask for more. Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello authenticators!

I would love to get some help authenticating this bag I got from The Real Real. Your help would be appreciated greatly!

Item name: Leather-trim tessuto mini bag
Link:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ada-leather-trim-tessuto-mini-bag?position=58
*Photos are still in the  listing,  and I am attaching additional photos.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## markbw14

Im a newby here so apologies* Prada wallet *Can anyone confirm authenticity?  I haven't posted on here before but am so grateful for your wealth of expertise. Thankyou.
The hardware is fiocchi,  which from reading, was a supplier to Prada, below is the link
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=173864756786&view=all&tid=2035063698007


----------



## Bratty1919

markbw14 said:


> Im a newby here so apologies* Prada wallet *Can anyone confirm authenticity?  I haven't posted on here before but am so grateful for your wealth of expertise. Thankyou.
> The hardware is fiocchi,  which from reading, was a supplier to Prada, below is the link
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=173864756786&view=all&tid=2035063698007



Please re-post with format from Post #1.


----------



## Michelle144

Hello - I would love some help authenticating this Prada drawstring purse, it was given to me by a friend. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

kimiraiseup said:


> Hi dear authenticators, a local seller posted this bag for sale. I would like to make sure it is authentic before making a purchase. Thank you SO MUCH!!
> 
> Item name: Prada tote. Don't know what it's called. It would be great if you can tell me what the model is.
> Item seller: private
> Item pics:



Looks authentic.


----------



## markbw14

Bratty1919 said:


> Please re-post with format from Post #1.



My Apologies.
Item Namerada Authentic Black Green Python Snake Snap Trifold Coin Card Wallet

Listing number:173864756786
Seller ID:Luxurybrandcloset
Link: 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=173864756786&view=all&tid=2035063698007

comments:serial no *LN00199 
it has a fiocchi press stud
many thanks in advance.*


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

I’ve just bought these shoes on eBay. Can someone help me authenticate them please?

Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

Lipstickandgloss said:


> I’ve just bought these shoes on eBay. Can someone help me authenticate them please?
> 
> Thank you



This thread is for bags & wallets only.


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

Bratty1919 said:


> This thread is for bags & wallets only.


Sorry I didn’t realise. Where would be best to post about these?

Thank you.


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

Hi,
I didn’t realise the main authentication thread was only for bags and purses. 

I was wondering if someone can please help me authenticate this pair of shoes? 

Thank you


----------



## a thrifted life

can someone please tell me if this is authentic, it was given to me as a gift. just wondering


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

Item name:
Bandoliera Glace Calf Leather Bucket Bag
1BH038
Comment: Hello!
I just got this from a lovely seller. For me, it looks beautiful and authentic, but need your help to confirm.
















Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

a thrifted life said:


> can someone please tell me if this is authentic, it was given to me as a gift. just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494158



Most definitely fake.

Did I see this just recently on ebay.au???


----------



## missfiggy

tanpopotanpopo said:


> Item name:
> Bandoliera Glace Calf Leather Bucket Bag
> 1BH038
> Comment: Hello!
> I just got this from a lovely seller. For me, it looks beautiful and authentic, but need your help to confirm.
> 
> View attachment 4494857
> View attachment 4494858
> View attachment 4494859
> View attachment 4494860
> View attachment 4494861
> View attachment 4494862
> View attachment 4494863
> View attachment 4494864
> View attachment 4494866
> 
> View attachment 4494870
> 
> View attachment 4494865
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



This looks authentic to me...everyone else???


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me...everyone else???



I’m not very familiar with this model - maybe @Prada Psycho can confirm.


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Prada Galleria BN2274
Listing number: 7808542
Seller ID: Giulia
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-7808542.shtml


----------



## missfiggy

Kathrinadyana said:


> View attachment 4495013
> View attachment 4495014
> View attachment 4495015
> View attachment 4495016
> View attachment 4495017
> View attachment 4495018
> View attachment 4495019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria BN2274
> Listing number: 7808542
> Seller ID:
> 
> 
> Kathrinadyana said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495013
> View attachment 4495014
> View attachment 4495015
> View attachment 4495016
> View attachment 4495017
> View attachment 4495018
> View attachment 4495019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria BN2274
> Listing number: 7808542
> Seller ID: Giulia
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-7808542.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## missfiggy

Kathrinadyana said:


> View attachment 4495013
> View attachment 4495014
> View attachment 4495015
> View attachment 4495016
> View attachment 4495017
> View attachment 4495018
> View attachment 4495019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria BN2274
> Listing number: 7808542
> Seller ID:
> 
> 
> Kathrinadyana said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495013
> View attachment 4495014
> View attachment 4495015
> View attachment 4495016
> View attachment 4495017
> View attachment 4495018
> View attachment 4495019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria BN2274
> Listing number: 7808542
> Seller ID: Giulia
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-7808542.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Helen_29

Could you give advice on this :
Item name: *Authentic Prada Tessuto Saffiano Nylon fabric backpack*
Item number: 
SellerID: chicearth.com
Link: https://chicearth.com/collections/f...-prada-tessuto-saffiano-nylon-fabric-backpack


----------



## kimiraiseup

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks so much! What style is it called?


----------



## Georgialeigh88

Hi there! Any help with this would be much appreciated... I came across this Prada bag and would like confirmation that it is real before i try and sell it. 
I think it is an older style- 90s maybe or early 2000s, but truthfully have no clue! Any help or ideas about the style of this bag and it’s authenticity would be MUCH APPRECIATED!!!

The inner lining is a solid black (no logos), and The zippers are all blank. The inner shield is leather versus a metal plate - It is a thicker black canvas material with leather trim! 

Any ideas bout this guy (real, style, value) ?!


----------



## missfiggy

Georgialeigh88 said:


> Hi there! Any help with this would be much appreciated... I came across this Prada bag and would like confirmation that it is real before i try and sell it.
> I think it is an older style- 90s maybe or early 2000s, but truthfully have no clue! Any help or ideas about the style of this bag and it’s authenticity would be MUCH APPRECIATED!!!
> 
> The inner lining is a solid black (no logos), and The zippers are all blank. The inner shield is leather versus a metal plate - It is a thicker black canvas material with leather trim!
> 
> Any ideas bout this guy (real, style, value) ?!



We don't authenticate for sellers generally.  I'm making an exception for this one to save you time and money. It is an egregious fake and belongs in a bonfire. Please don't try to onsell it as it is a criminal offense of fraud.


----------



## lucindag

Item Name:
Prada Taupe Leather Zipper Handle Bag
Listing number: 173939326708
Seller ID: lopey2004
Link:
Comments: Hello guys! I hope you don’t mind me posting this again (I originally posted it last Monday), but my window for returning this is closing (it arrived whilst I was on vacay so that took up a lot of my return time) and I’m getting really stressed and anxious about it. The details seem right, but I was surprised how much more “plastic-ey” this bag feels compared to my other Prada Cervo bags (then again I’ve never properly handled a glazed Cervo bag). I was also a bit unsure about the black stitching in the last photo - I don’t want to go around carrying a fake 
Please may I humbly ask for an opinion or a DM pointing me to a reputable paid authentication website? I know I am very new here but I would really appreciate it. Thank you so very much. Lucinda x


----------



## Xamanth

Hello,

I am interested to buy a preloved prada woc. Does anyone can inform is there any fake prada woc out there? 

Appreciate if you can authenticate this one thank you!


----------



## Xamanth

Hello,

I am interested to buy a preloved prada woc. Does anyone can inform is there any fake prada woc out there? 

Appreciate if you can authenticate this one thank you!


----------



## kimiraiseup

Hi! I'd like to make sure this Prada bag is authentic before making a purchase.
Item Name: small prada cahier 
Seller ID: Private
Really appreciate the help in advance. Thanks so much!


----------



## Georgialeigh88

missfiggy said:


> We don't authenticate for sellers generally.  I'm making an exception for this one to save you time and money. It is an egregious fake and belongs in a bonfire. Please don't try to onsell it as it is a criminal offense of fraud.


I appreciate your help and response - I am very unfamiliar with high end bags. I was able to return it to where I originally had purchased it.


----------



## missfiggy

lucindag said:


> Item Name:
> Prada Taupe Leather Zipper Handle Bag
> Listing number: 173939326708
> Seller ID: lopey2004
> Link:
> Comments: Hello guys! I hope you don’t mind me posting this again (I originally posted it last Monday), but my window for returning this is closing (it arrived whilst I was on vacay so that took up a lot of my return time) and I’m getting really stressed and anxious about it. The details seem right, but I was surprised how much more “plastic-ey” this bag feels compared to my other Prada Cervo bags (then again I’ve never properly handled a glazed Cervo bag). I was also a bit unsure about the black stitching in the last photo - I don’t want to go around carrying a fake
> Please may I humbly ask for an opinion or a DM pointing me to a reputable paid authentication website? I know I am very new here but I would really appreciate it. Thank you so very much. Lucinda x



This is authentic- enjoy it.


----------



## missfiggy

Xamanth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested to buy a preloved prada woc. Does anyone can inform is there any fake prada woc out there?
> 
> Appreciate if you can authenticate this one thank you!



Yes ... there are plenty of fake wocs, but this one might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

kimiraiseup said:


> Hi! I'd like to make sure this Prada bag is authentic before making a purchase.
> Item Name: small prada cahier
> Seller ID: Private
> Really appreciate the help in advance. Thanks so much!



I haven't seen this in silver in real life yet, but I have seen it in gold. This one is a little different but that doesn't mean it's fake...yet. Any cards? Any chance of a close up photo of the dustbag also?


----------



## lucindag

missfiggy said:


> This is authentic- enjoy it.


Thank you so much, missfiggy! I’m so relieved and so grateful for your help


----------



## kimiraiseup

kimiraiseup said:


> Hi! I'd like to make sure this Prada bag is authentic before making a purchase.
> Item Name: small prada cahier
> Seller ID: Private
> Really appreciate the help in advance. Thanks so much!





missfiggy said:


> I haven't seen this in silver in real life yet, but I have seen it in gold. This one is a little different but that doesn't mean it's fake...yet. Any cards? Any chance of a close up photo of the dustbag also?



Thanks so much Missfiggy. I've requested the photos. I was told there is no cards. Apparently I thought it was a small cahier but it's actually a mini cahier wristlet/shoulder bag...
Here is the same model I found online..
https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-city-calf-cahier-chain-wristlet-clutch-black-297518


----------



## Monikawis

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag:
Prada 1802
Bought vis consingment store in Poland (Keep the Label)
Price 1000$

Im kind of worried AS i have read now that oryginal 1802 has three pockets inside. Mine Has only one.


----------



## Monikawis

More


----------



## missfiggy

Monikawis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag:
> Prada 1802
> Bought vis consingment store in Poland (Keep the Label)
> Price 1000$
> 
> Im kind of worried AS i have read now that oryginal 1802 has three pockets inside. Mine Has only one.



This looks like it is a pre-2010 model. If so, then it is probably authentic. I'd  like a few photos of the corners on the outside of the base if possible.


----------



## Monikawis

missfiggy said:


> This looks like it is a pre-2010 model. If so, then it is probably authentic. I'd  like a few photos of the corners on the outside of the base if possible.


Thank you! Yes it is pre 2010.


----------



## emilankerx

Hi,
Have Prada ever produced bags like this one? I am looking to buy it, but haven’t seen other ones from Prada that look like it. Apart from a replaced zipper inside of it, I believe it to be authentic


----------



## missfiggy

Monikawis said:


> Thank you! Yes it is pre 2010.



Yes...definitely authentic.


----------



## a thrifted life

missfiggy said:


> Most definitely fake.
> 
> Did I see this just recently on ebay.au???


It would help if you could tell me what makes it a fake, for future reference. thanks


----------



## missfiggy

a thrifted life said:


> It would help if you could tell me what makes it a fake, for future reference. thanks



Sorry, we don't give out any information on this thread. It is well known that counterfeiters use these pages to "improve" their wares.

However, when an item has the wrong logo, it's always a dead giveaway.


----------



## ReneeR13

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada Bucket Bag? 

Item Name: Prada Leather Bucket Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID:  N/A
Link:  N/A
Comments: The seller says she received it as a gift, I asked if she has the authentication cards but I have not received a response yet. She also notes that there is a flaw in the bag that can be seen in the first photo on the front of the bag but I could not pick it out. Any help would be greatly apprecaited!


----------



## missfiggy

ReneeR13 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada Bucket Bag?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Bucket Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID:  N/A
> Link:  N/A
> Comments: The seller says she received it as a gift, I asked if she has the authentication cards but I have not received a response yet. She also notes that there is a flaw in the bag that can be seen in the first photo on the front of the bag but I could not pick it out. Any help would be greatly apprecaited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503296
> View attachment 4503297
> View attachment 4503298
> View attachment 4503299
> View attachment 4503300
> View attachment 4503301
> View attachment 4503302
> View attachment 4503303
> View attachment 4503296
> View attachment 4503297



Please read post # 1 and supply the correct photos. Not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

@missfiggy and/or other authenticators,
could you please take a look at this bag? I know they aren't sufficient, I already asked the seller for more pictures, but no reply yet. Thought I should post anyways, in case there any glaring red flags I can't see myself. Thank you!

ETA: the letters look uneven, now that I took a better look at it. So I suppose it's most likely a fake.


----------



## Dianaaa

Item Name: Prada Tote Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:
Listed as a Vintage bag. Currently cleaning some leather shoes. Thought this might be a fun project. Maybe this will be a pass...
Thanks

EDIT: Ima pass on this, no need to authenticate Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Better pictures! Hope these are sufficient. Also, I realized I forgot about formatting, sorry.

Item Name: Prada Galleria/Saffiano Lux Tote
Listing number: not on eBay, so no number
Seller ID: same, no ID
Link: here


----------



## IntheOcean

More photos. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Better pictures! Hope these are sufficient. Also, I realized I forgot about formatting, sorry.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria/Saffiano Lux Tote
> Listing number: not on eBay, so no number
> Seller ID: same, no ID
> Link: here
> View attachment 4505676
> View attachment 4505677
> View attachment 4505678
> View attachment 4505679
> View attachment 4505680
> View attachment 4505682
> View attachment 4505683
> View attachment 4505684
> View attachment 4505685
> View attachment 4505686
> View attachment 4505687
> View attachment 4505688



Looks authentic- pre 2010.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic- pre 2010.


Thank you so much, missfiggy! You're amazing  I bought it.


----------



## a thrifted life

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we don't give out any information on this thread. It is well known that counterfeiters use these pages to "improve" their wares.
> 
> However, when an item has the wrong logo, it's always a dead giveaway.


Thanks anyway, you could easily have said you have no idea. Fakers will fake, doubt they rely on these pages to improve their wares.


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

I would appreciate if you could authenticate this Prada bag.

*Item Name*: Prada new unused handbag 2 way specification
*Listing number*: N/A (Mercari Japan)
*Seller* *ID*: Pure shop
*Link*: https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...PVrmUrkjiCV7WXLUfz0EoGE-V0qjaol0c4Gvqqu1Mo7br
*Comments*: This is from Mercari Japan. The seller has a record of 261 transactions.

I hope the pictures will suffice. 

thank you


----------



## mjdm

missfiggy said:


> Your link takes me to a different listing and the item number doesn't work either.



Hmmm... I can no longer find the item in my watch list. Maybe it was removed? Anyway, I'll find another Prada bag. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

a thrifted life said:


> Thanks anyway, you could easily have said you have no idea. Fakers will fake, doubt they rely on these pages to improve their wares.



Why would I say I have no idea when I know exactly why the wallet is fake. And the fact is that we have hard evidence of this site being consulted by various people associated with counterfeiting. You sound a bit like sour grapes.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Why would I say I have no idea when I know exactly why the wallet is fake. And the fact is that _*we have hard evidence of this site being consulted by various people associated with counterfeiting*_. You sound a bit like sour grapes.



        ^^^^^^^
What she said.


----------



## Tambyistherajah

I purchased this bag from Vestaire collective, stupidly thinking because they authenticate their items it will get rejected if its fake. I have received it, its been authenticated by them and I am 90% sure its fake when I compare it to my other bags but would love your opinions. Here is the listing:
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/camel-suede-prada-handbag-7592284.shtml

The card it came with has spelling errors. It says line instead of lined and proferably instead of preferably. The plaque inside the bag also doesn't look genuine and on further inspection all the same models of this bag have a triangle logo on the front not just the logo, it seems to be a copy of BN2619? The zips also do not glide smoothly as my other prada bags do. Their is no serial number tag inside the bag anywhere.


----------



## missfiggy

Tambyistherajah said:


> I purchased this bag from Vestaire collective, stupidly thinking because they authenticate their items it will get rejected if its fake. I have received it, its been authenticated by them and I am 90% sure its fake when I compare it to my other bags but would love your opinions. Here is the listing:
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/camel-suede-prada-handbag-7592284.shtml
> 
> The card it came with has spelling errors. It says line instead of lined and proferably instead of preferably. The plaque inside the bag also doesn't look genuine and on further inspection all the same models of this bag have a triangle logo on the front not just the logo, it seems to be a copy of BN2619? The zips also do not glide smoothly as my other prada bags do. Their is no serial number tag inside the bag anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508278
> View attachment 4508279
> View attachment 4508280
> View attachment 4508281
> View attachment 4508282
> View attachment 4508283
> View attachment 4508284
> View attachment 4508285



I too am not convinced of its authenticity. Many more photos required.


----------



## Tambyistherajah




----------



## Tambyistherajah

missfiggy said:


> I too am not convinced of its authenticity. Many more photos required.


Thank you Missfiggy. I just uploaded some more in a separate post as I couldnt work out how to edit my original post.


----------



## missfiggy

Tambyistherajah said:


> View attachment 4508314
> View attachment 4508315
> View attachment 4508316
> View attachment 4508317
> View attachment 4508318
> View attachment 4508319
> View attachment 4508320
> View attachment 4508321
> View attachment 4508322
> View attachment 4508323
> View attachment 4508324
> View attachment 4508325



Other side of the card please.


----------



## Tambyistherajah

missfiggy said:


> Other side of the card please.


Its completely blank.


----------



## millamagia

Please, authenticate this Prada bag?

https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/prada-shoulderbags-bags-99353


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks.

Item Name: Prada Galleria 
Listing number: 1153802677
Seller ID: Doris H
Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...e-cammero-neu-ungebraucht/1153802677-156-1676


----------



## missfiggy

millamagia said:


> Please, authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/prada-shoulderbags-bags-99353



Please read post #1 and follow the posting rules.


----------



## lambskingirl

Hi authenticators!

Kindly help me authenticate the following, Thanks in advance ! Appreciate your help 

Item name: Prada tessuto crossbody camera bag
Seller: Europespree
Link:https://s.lazada.sg/s.5wwH


----------



## windowlite

Hello!  Got this at a thrift store.  Looks vintage (old).  Is it authentic?  Thanks!  I have 40 photos so I put them in a Flickr album.  Here is the link/web address:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710200173751


----------



## Bratty1919

windowlite said:


> Hello!  Got this at a thrift store.  Looks vintage (old).  Is it authentic?  Thanks!  I have 40 photos so I put them in a Flickr album.  Here is the link/web address:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710200173751



I would like to see better-focused hardware pictures, please.


----------



## windowlite

Hello Bratty1919,  Here is another Flickr album with just hardware photos.  Hope I have done well enough for you.  Let me know if others are needed.  Thank You for your time!


----------



## windowlite

OOPS!  forgot link:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710207219022


----------



## missfiggy

lambskingirl said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate the following, Thanks in advance ! Appreciate your help
> 
> Item name: Prada tessuto crossbody camera bag
> Seller: Europespree
> Link:https://s.lazada.sg/s.5wwH



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

windowlite said:


> Hello!  Got this at a thrift store.  Looks vintage (old).  Is it authentic?  Thanks!  I have 40 photos so I put them in a Flickr album.  Here is the link/web address:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710200173751



Looks authentic. Probably around 10 years old. Vitello shine finish which ages quite nicely in this color.


----------



## windowlite

Bratty1919 said:


> I would like to see better-focused hardware pictures, please.


Thank You, here are more photos:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710207219022


----------



## windowlite

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic. Probably around 10 years old. Vitello shine finish which ages quite nicely in this color.


Thank You!  More photos here:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710207219022


----------



## Bratty1919

windowlite said:


> Thank You!  More photos here:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710207219022



This looks OK to me..@MissFiggy & @Prada Psycho ?


----------



## lambskingirl

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Awesome! @missfiggy 
Thank you for your help!☺️


----------



## windowlite

Bratty1919 said:


> This looks OK to me..@MissFiggy & @Prada Psycho ?


Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Prada Psycho

windowlite said:


> Thank You!  More photos here:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157710207219022





Bratty1919 said:


> This looks OK to me..@MissFiggy & @Prada Psycho ?



Wouldn't it be magnificent to get pics like these all the time! Yes, authentic. No doubt at all.


----------



## Volatile_x

Prada Psycho said:


> Wouldn't it be magnificent to get pics like these all the time! Yes, authentic. No doubt at all.


Could you help me authenticate a bag? I would super appreciate it!


----------



## Volatile_x

Hi I just purchased a vintage Prada bag. It’s a small leather clutch with black resin chain link strap and black resin snap top closure. 

I cannot find this bag anywhere else...

My question is do you know when these kinds of bags were made? There is no small white tag on the inside. Leather and stitching is great (soft leather and slanted stitch). Embossment stamp and inner placard looks good... the liner looks well made... 

The black resin chain strap has no Prada embossed into the resin - but the embossed Prada on the top of the resin clasp, has a TINY R under the R of Prada. 

No little white numbered tag in the liner though.... I just thought all Prada bags had a small white inner tag? Maybe it’s older than I thought? No Prada embossment on the resin chain link strap either....

I’m confused on how to authenticate this piece as I’ve never seen it before! 

Any advice would be highly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Blingandblue

Hi Everyone! Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux
The thing that makes me nervous is that I've never seen a Saffiano Lux that looks like this. Thank you so much for your assistance!  I'll attach more pictures in my next post because it's only letting me do 12.


----------



## Blingandblue

Here are more pictures of the Prada Saffiano Lux I'm hoping to have authenticated. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Blingandblue said:


> Here are more pictures of the Prada Saffiano Lux I'm hoping to have authenticated. Thank you so much for your help!



It's authentic and it's from 2011 - early 2013.


----------



## Volatile_x

Can anyone help identify this Prada???
Looks and feels nice/sturdy. No white tag in inside but I think it’s quite old.... leather is very soft and stitching looks real (slanted)... but also no Prada stamp in the resin chain... any ideas? Seller (vintage) had good reviews and guaranteed authenticity. Just wanted to double check. Can’t find anything about it online and not sure when it was made... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 4514496
> View attachment 4514497
> View attachment 4514498
> View attachment 4514499
> View attachment 4514500
> View attachment 4514501
> View attachment 4514502
> View attachment 4514495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help identify this Prada???
> Looks and feels nice/sturdy. No white tag in inside but I think it’s quite old.... leather is very soft and stitching looks real (slanted)... but also no Prada stamp in the resin chain... any ideas? Seller (vintage) had good reviews and guaranteed authenticity. Just wanted to double check. Can’t find anything about it online and not sure when it was made...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks authentic  - 25+ years old is my guess from the photos.


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic  - 25+ years old is my guess from the photos.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Blingandblue

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic and it's from 2011 - early 2013.


Thank you so much for the super quick reply and for your help! I'm so pumped!  Thanks Again!


----------



## Kathrinadyana

Kathrinadyana said:


> View attachment 4509233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria
> Listing number: 1153802677
> Seller ID: Doris H
> Link: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...e-cammero-neu-ungebraucht/1153802677-156-1676



Would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this..


----------



## missfiggy

Kathrinadyana said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this..



Photos aren't really adequate for authentication. Might be authentic.


----------



## heythereanna

Hello! Could you please help me out and authenticate this?

Item Name: Prada Large Saffiano Lux Womens Tote
Listing Number: 192893177154
Seller: jectronics
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Prada-1BA786-NZV-F0002-Large-Saffiano-Lux-Womens-Tote-Bag-Baltico-Nero-Black/192893177154?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Please let me know if there are any additional photos needed. Thank you!!


----------



## heythereanna

heythereanna said:


> Hello! Could you please help me out and authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Large Saffiano Lux Womens Tote
> Listing Number: 192893177154
> Seller: jectronics
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Prada-1BA786-NZV-F0002-Large-Saffiano-Lux-Womens-Tote-Bag-Baltico-Nero-Black/192893177154?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Please let me know if there are any additional photos needed. Thank you!!



The other photos did not fit so here are the rest. ☺️


----------



## kaybe87

heythereanna said:


> The other photos did not fit so here are the rest. ☺️



I am by no means an expert but find it kind of suspicious that this guy has sold multiple of the same bags. Also when I googled his name (found on one of the listings under the "authentication" certificate) it showed that he was sued by Sprint for pulling off some phone sale scam. Not sure I would trust him? I dont know.


----------



## heythereanna

kaybe87 said:


> I am by no means an expert but find it kind of suspicious that this guy has sold multiple of the same bags. Also when I googled his name (found on one of the listings under the "authentication" certificate) it showed that he was sued by Sprint for pulling off some phone sale scam. Not sure I would trust him? I dont know.



Wow I didn’t know about the Sprint scam. Thanks for your input. It’s appreciated!


----------



## Pinz

Please could I ask for your help to authenticate this Prada Bag. 
Name: Vitello Phenix cammeo 
Listing number: 1BG044
Seller: tkmaxx online
Link: n/a
Comments:  purchased online from tkmaxx received with no dust bag (appreciate these can get lost). Also made in turkey origin label. The bags feels great however some minor quality concerns which have made me question authenticity. Thanks.


----------



## Pinz

Uploading More pictures, just taking time


----------



## Pinz

More pics.


----------



## Pinz

And more


----------



## Pinz

Seems like some pictures not coming through. I’m trying to send pics of the cards but noticed duplication of previous pictures. Apologies.


----------



## Pinz




----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinz said:


> Please could I ask for your help to authenticate this Prada Bag.
> Name: Vitello Phenix cammeo
> Listing number: 1BG044
> Seller: tkmaxx online
> Link: n/a
> Comments: purchased online from tkmaxx received with no dust bag (appreciate these can get lost). Also made in turkey origin label. The bags feels great however some minor quality concerns which have made me question authenticity. Thanks.
> View attachment 4515385
> View attachment 4515381
> View attachment 4515384
> View attachment 4515383
> View attachment 4515382
> View attachment 4515381
> View attachment 4515380




Nothing concerning me here.  Also, Prada has been having bags made in Turkey, India, Romania, Spain, China, and oh yes....the occasional Made in Italy for well over 10 years now.  The challenge these days is to find a Prada that _*actually*_ was made in Italy.

Never heard of TKMaxx however.   Is this related to TJ Maxx?


----------



## Pinz

Prada Psycho said:


> Nothing concerning me here.  Also, Prada has been having bags made in Turkey, India, Romania, Spain, China, and oh yes....the occasional Made in Italy for well over 10 years now.  The challenge these days is to find a Prada that _*actually*_ was made in Italy.
> 
> Never heard of TKMaxx however.   Is this related to TJ Maxx?



Thank you very much for your response. TKmaxx is the UK version but related


----------



## Kathrinadyana

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't really adequate for authentication. Might be authentic.



Thanks! Will try to ask the seller for more pics..


----------



## LSG507

Can someone helpmle with the name and model of this prada handbag please! Thanks in advance


----------



## JulesBelgium

I found this clutch from an older lady, she doesn’t know if it’s authentic or not, as she bought it from someone else as well.. do you guys know?


----------



## Prada Psycho

_*Time for a lecture since too many people have not been using the proper authentication request format.*_

*Any post not utilizing the proper authentication request as found on page one, post one of this thread will be ignored.  We provide a free service here.  It's little enough to expect people to follow the rules.*


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Item Name: Prada Backpack - 2VZ025
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Century 21
Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/prada/black-dual-pocket-nylon-backpack/1788-1088.html?lid=search
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: Prada Backpack - 2VZ025
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Century 21
> Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/prada/black-dual-pocket-nylon-backpack/1788-1088.html?lid=search
> Comments:


Looks plenty fake to me.


----------



## LSG507

Prada Psycho said:


> _*Time for a lecture since too many people have not been using the proper authentication request format.*_
> 
> *Any post not utilizing the proper authentication request as found on page one, post one of this thread will be ignored.  We provide a free service here.  It's little enough to expect people to follow the rules.*


Hello by any chance! Can you help me with the name of this model of prada handbag i am not being able to find it. Thankyou very much


----------



## Kathrinadyana

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't really adequate for authentication. Might be authentic.




Would these pics good enough? Thanks..


----------



## Kathrinadyana

View attachment 4517173
View attachment 4517173



missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't really adequate for authentication. Might be authentic.


----------



## millamagia

please authenticate this bag

-Prada galleria

-listing number 6222760
-seller ID Paola
-https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-6222760.shtml
-comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

millamagia said:


> please authenticate this bag
> 
> -Prada galleria
> 
> -listing number 6222760
> -seller ID Paola
> -https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-6222760.shtml
> -comments:


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## millamagia

Trying again...

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-galleria-prada-handbag-6222760.shtml


----------



## millamagia

Sorry....I can't get the link here..


----------



## gabby1987

I just bought this used. I'm fairly certain it's real but I'm scared to wear it until you guys say it's good to go! Please excuse the disorganized way it loaded them :/ 
Name: Prada Vitello Daino


----------



## gabby1987

More pics


----------



## missfiggy

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: Prada Backpack - 2VZ025
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Century 21
> Link: /QUOTE]
> 
> Fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: Prada Backpack - 2VZ025
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Century 21
> Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/prada/black-dual-pocket-nylon-backpack/1788-1088.html?lid=search
> Comments:



Fake


----------



## Joan_sassy27

Please kindly help me to recognize if this Prada bag is authentic or no. I really like the style of the bag but the problem is I don't know if it's authentic or not.


----------



## missfiggy

Kathrinadyana said:


> View attachment 4517165
> View attachment 4517165
> View attachment 4517166
> View attachment 4517167
> 
> 
> 
> Would these pics good enough? Thanks..


Probably authentic


----------



## missfiggy

gabby1987 said:


> I just bought this used. I'm fairly certain it's real but I'm scared to wear it until you guys say it's good to go! Please excuse the disorganized way it loaded them :/
> Name: Prada Vitello Daino



Probably authentic- Prada manufactures in China.


----------



## Kathrinadyana

missfiggy said:


> Probably authentic



Thank you. I thought of purchasing the bag but maybe I’ll wait..


----------



## missfiggy

Joan_sassy27 said:


> Please kindly help me to recognize if this Prada bag is authentic or no. I really like the style of the bag but the problem is I don't know if it's authentic or not.



Fake.


----------



## gabby1987

missfiggy said:


> Probably authentic- Prada manufactures in China.


Thank you!


----------



## Joan_sassy27

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Volatile_x

This has no dust bad and no authenticity card... any ideas?


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 4521423
> View attachment 4521422
> View attachment 4521421
> View attachment 4521420
> View attachment 4521419
> View attachment 4521418
> View attachment 4521417
> View attachment 4521416
> View attachment 4521415
> View attachment 4521414
> View attachment 4521413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has no dust bad and no authenticity card... any ideas?



Correct format?????


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> Correct format?????


Are the photos not visible? 
Is that what you mean?


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> Are the photos not visible?
> Is that what you mean?



Read post #1.


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> Read post #1.


Ok, so sorry. I know I’ve done something wrong but can’t quite figure it out... 
My apologies!


----------



## Bagaholicss

Hi Miss Figgy, I’m so sorry to bother you, it would be lovely if you would kindly authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much beforehand. I came across this crossbody bag while reorganizing my closet recently (I don’t know the name/style of this bag) as it was a gift from a relative given to me many2 years ago (must be more than 14 years ago), it only came with the dustbag. Again, any help is deeply appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## EastDifference

Item Name: prada nylon pochette
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: Bought over a year ago so it no longer works. 
Comments: If you need any other photos please let me know.


----------



## missfiggy

Bagaholicss said:


> Hi Miss Figgy, I’m so sorry to bother you, it would be lovely if you would kindly authenticate this bag for me, thank you so much beforehand. I came across this crossbody bag while reorganizing my closet recently (I don’t know the name/style of this bag) as it was a gift from a relative given to me many2 years ago (must be more than 14 years ago), it only came with the dustbag. Again, any help is deeply appreciated. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523158
> View attachment 4523159
> View attachment 4523160
> View attachment 4523161
> View attachment 4523162
> View attachment 4523163
> View attachment 4523164
> View attachment 4523165
> View attachment 4523166
> View attachment 4523167



Sorry but it's fake.


----------



## dgakapluto

Item Name: PRADA SOFT VITELLO BAMBU BAG 
Listing number: 223637243005
Seller ID: Toadilyhaute Treasures
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SOFT...223637243005?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
Comments: Thanks in advance for taking time out to authenticate!


----------



## Prada Psycho

dgakapluto said:


> Item Name: PRADA SOFT VITELLO BAMBU BAG
> Listing number: 223637243005
> Seller ID: Toadilyhaute Treasures
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SOFT...223637243005?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
> Comments: Thanks in advance for taking time out to authenticate!


Looks ok, but did you see the shipping fee???


----------



## dgakapluto

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks ok, but did you see the shipping fee???



Thank you so much! Yeah, shipping is very high!!


----------



## LeeChristine4438

Can someone please help me authenticate this large Prada tote?


----------



## LeeChristine4438

More photos.


----------



## missfiggy

LeeChristine4438 said:


> More photos.



Please read post #1 and post in correct format.


----------



## Firebunny

Hi all

This isn’t an item I want to buy - it is a bag that I have inherited from my mum on her passing. She was quite sick in the last few years and so wasn’t able to care for her collection well. I just want to know the model of this bag, and authentication would be a bonus. I am 99% sure it is real, but if you experts could confirm then I can confidently take it into a boutique for a bit of tlc. If they even do that? Anyway please have a look at this album of copious photos and let me know what you think.

Al


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Item Name: PRADA NYLON BACKPACK - 1BZ032
Listing number: 173994760895
Seller ID: KMKLUXURYCONSIGNMENT
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Bought this backpack the other week but it is starting to show more wear than is typical for my other Prada Nylon so it has me questioning it


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: PRADA NYLON BACKPACK - 1BZ032
> Listing number: 173994760895
> Seller ID: KMKLUXURYCONSIGNMENT
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-VELA-SINGLE-POCKET-BACKPACK-W-TAGS-Current-retail-1-100/173994760895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Bought this backpack the other week but it is starting to show more wear than is typical for my other Prada Nylon so it has me questioning it


----------



## Saskia_87

Hi all, 

I am interested in buying thos Prada bag second hand and would like to know if this is real Prada. 

Thanks already in advance. 

Kati


----------



## missfiggy

Saskia_87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in buying thos Prada bag second hand and would like to know if this is real Prada.
> 
> Thanks already in advance.
> 
> Kati



Looks authentic.


----------



## Yolomcswaggyswag

Hello! Just bought this off of Grailed and need to verify its authenticity! All help is appreciated.

Wasn’t sure how to format the post since i already bought it and not from Ebay!


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: PRADA NYLON BACKPACK - 1BZ032
> Listing number: 173994760895
> Seller ID: KMKLUXURYCONSIGNMENT
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-VELA-SINGLE-POCKET-BACKPACK-W-TAGS-Current-retail-1-100/173994760895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Bought this backpack the other week but it is starting to show more wear than is typical for my other Prada Nylon so it has me questioning it




so sorry if I didn’t format this post correctly but if anyone could offer their opinion I would appreciate it so much!!


----------



## iiinai

Hello! Just bought this off of zadaa and need to verify its authenticity! All help is appreciated.

Wasn’t sure how to format the post since i already bought it and not from Ebay!


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: PRADA NYLON BACKPACK - 1BZ032
> Listing number: 173994760895
> Seller ID: KMKLUXURYCONSIGNMENT
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-VELA-SINGLE-POCKET-BACKPACK-W-TAGS-Current-retail-1-100/173994760895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Bought this backpack the other week but it is starting to show more wear than is typical for my other Prada Nylon so it has me questioning it



@missfiggy could you please help  I would love your opinion! Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

iiinai said:


> Hello! Just bought this off of zadaa and need to verify its authenticity! All help is appreciated.
> 
> Wasn’t sure how to format the post since i already bought it and not from Ebay!


Hope you can get a refund because that's a really nasty fake.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hello ladies,

Would love and appreciate your help with authenticating this bag.  I purchased it from Fashionphile, so there is no listing number.  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  I do have the bag in my possession.  Thank you ahead for any help you can give!

Item Name: Prada tessuto nylon quilted small tote bag
Listing number: None (was not an auction)
Seller: Fashionphile
Listing link: None (in my possession)
Comments: there is no “made in Italy fabric tag”. There was also no dust bag or authenticity cards. I’ll add a post after with the rest of the pictures since I can only load 12 at a time. Thank you!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Here are the additional pictures thank you!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

ElectricGypsy said:


> Here are the additional pictures thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

I don't see anything concerning myself.  I'd like @Bratty1919 to pop in on this one since it's vintage.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

Helloitsjackk said:


> Item Name: PRADA NYLON BACKPACK - 1BZ032
> Listing number: 173994760895
> Seller ID: KMKLUXURYCONSIGNMENT
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-VELA-SINGLE-POCKET-BACKPACK-W-TAGS-Current-retail-1-100/173994760895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Bought this backpack the other week but it is starting to show more wear than is typical for my other Prada Nylon so it has me questioning it



@Prada Psycho could you please help  I would love your opinion! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

This is real.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Thank you so much Prada Psycho and Bratty1919!  I’ve wanted this style for  long time and am so happy I found one that is authentic.  I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## bglvr

Item Name: Prada Sidonie Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number:223651453920
Seller ID: chrischrischambers
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223651453920
Comments: authenticators please check when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Helloitsjackk said:


> @missfiggy could you please help  I would love your opinion! Thanks so much!



I think this is authentic.  Sorry for delay but my 2 months on vacation was sooo necessary.  And a big detox from devices etc.


----------



## missfiggy

bglvr said:


> Item Name: Prada Sidonie Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:223651453920
> Seller ID: chrischrischambers
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/223651453920
> Comments: authenticators please check when you get a chance. Thanks!



I think this is authentic.


----------



## Helloitsjackk

missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic.  Sorry for delay but my 2 months on vacation was sooo necessary.  And a big detox from devices etc.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lisbet1388

Please authenticate this Prada tote!


----------



## rizkaanggita

dear all,

have you ever seen white made in tag label in prada. since i just knew it supposed to be in black tag .
appreciate for your kind advice 


TIA


----------



## missfiggy

Please authenticate this Prada tote!
*Lisbet1388*


Gut says it's fake but I can't be 100% sure without better photos.  Large clear FULL FRONTAL of the logo plate on the outside of the bag and the same for the metal one on the front of the inner wallet. Same sort of photos of the inside tags, front and back of the luggage label, and photos of any packaging and/or cards, documents, receipts which came with it.  Is there a link to the sale where you purchased it????  

We have a SPECIFIC FORMAT for requests.  It is detailed in post #1 of the thread. We have myriad reasons for requesting this format, one of them being that it saves all this wasted time writing personal requests for the required photos.
If you follow the requested format, we are able to reply much more quickly and usually more definitively.


----------



## Lisbet1388

missfiggy said:


> Please authenticate this Prada tote!
> *Lisbet1388*
> 
> 
> Gut says it's fake but I can't be 100% sure without better photos.  Large clear FULL FRONTAL of the logo plate on the outside of the bag and the same for the metal one on the front of the inner wallet. Same sort of photos of the inside tags, front and back of the luggage label, and photos of any packaging and/or cards, documents, receipts which came with it.  Is there a link to the sale where you purchased it????
> 
> We have a SPECIFIC FORMAT for requests.  It is detailed in post #1 of the thread. We have myriad reasons for requesting this format, one of them being that it saves all this wasted time writing personal requests for the required photos.
> If you follow the requested format, we are able to reply much more quickly and usually more definitively.



I apologize, as this is my first request. I do not own the bag, I was looking to purchase it from someone claiming they inherited it and are looking to resell. So the only photos & angles of this bag are the ones the seller had posted.


----------



## Volatile_x

Item Name: Auth PRADA Black Gold Nylon Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller: christymoore_1973
Item number: #193067422105
Link to item: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193067422105

Hi can someone help me authenticate this?
I hope this is the info needed... 
This item name was on the listing, but unsure of style name. Lists a number on the receipt.
She said it was purchased in 2015. No cards, only dust bag/receipt. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## rizkaanggita

guys, please help to authenticate this prada 
is there anyone of you see made in turkey in white tag like this

thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Lisbet1388 said:


> I apologize, as this is my first request. I do not own the bag, I was looking to purchase it from someone claiming they inherited it and are looking to resell. So the only photos & angles of this bag are the ones the seller had posted.



If the seller won't provide more photos I'd have to stay with my gut feeling on this one - ie that it's fake.  The "inheritance" story doesn't ring true to me either.  The bag has too many subtle indications that it's probably fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> Item Name: Auth PRADA Black Gold Nylon Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller: christymoore_1973
> Item number: #193067422105
> Link to item: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193067422105
> 
> Hi can someone help me authenticate this?
> I hope this is the info needed...
> This item name was on the listing, but unsure of style name. Lists a number on the receipt.
> She said it was purchased in 2015. No cards, only dust bag/receipt. Thanks so much in advance!



This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

rizkaanggita said:


> guys, please help to authenticate this prada
> is there anyone of you see made in turkey in white tag like this
> 
> thanks in advance



Looks authentic.


----------



## rizkaanggita

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


hai , even with this white label tag? usually in black tag isn't it?


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Volatile_x

Item Name: Preowned Authentic Prada Black Small Shoulder Bag 
Seller: enjoyagooddeal
Item Number: #333262272935
Link to item: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333262272935

Would you be able to do one more? 
Trying to decide. 
Seller sent photos of inside with flash on and off, of tag, and more of close ups of hardware/stitching if more photos are needed.
I believe this is 2009. BN1834 Prada Tessuto Sacca Sottospalla. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lisbet1388 said:


> I apologize, as this is my first request. I do not own the bag, I was looking to purchase it from someone claiming they inherited it and are looking to resell. So the only photos & angles of this bag are the ones the seller had posted.




Looks fake all day to me.


----------



## Bratty1919

rizkaanggita said:


> hai , even with this white label tag? usually in black tag isn't it?



Not sure why you’re questioning good news, let alone questioning Miss Figgy....


----------



## ehartig

Good morning!!
I recently purchased this bag and am waiting for it to be shipped. Can you help me authenticate this purse by listing?

Item name: Prada bag
Listing numberoshmark, see link
Seller ID: teefoster
Link: https://posh.mk/R40d56E7RZ
Comments: I searched the forum and did not find anything on this seller. I believe the purse is a Vitello Daino Stripe shoulder bag. But any other information would be so much appreciated! I remember loving this style years back. I'm not sure what year this is. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Bratty1919

ehartig said:


> Good morning!!
> I recently purchased this bag and am waiting for it to be shipped. Can you help me authenticate this purse by listing?
> 
> Item name: Prada bag
> Listing numberoshmark, see link
> Seller ID: teefoster
> Link: https://posh.mk/R40d56E7RZ
> Comments: I searched the forum and did not find anything on this seller. I believe the purse is a Vitello Daino Stripe shoulder bag. But any other information would be so much appreciated! I remember loving this style years back. I'm not sure what year this is. Thank you so much in advance.



Since you’ve already purchased, please post your own photos once you’re in receipt of the bag


----------



## ehartig

Bratty1919 said:


> Since you’ve already purchased, please post your own photos once you’re in receipt of the bag


Will do!  I am hoping to receive her tomorrow...fingers crossed it's the real deal


----------



## Volatile_x

Volatile_x said:


> Item Name: Preowned Authentic Prada Black Small Shoulder Bag
> Seller: enjoyagooddeal
> Item Number: #333262272935
> Link to item: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333262272935
> 
> Would you be able to do one more?
> Trying to decide.
> Seller sent photos of inside with flash on and off, of tag, and more of close ups of hardware/stitching if more photos are needed.
> I believe this is 2009. BN1834 Prada Tessuto Sacca Sottospalla. Thank you so much!!!





Volatile_x said:


> Item Name: Preowned Authentic Prada Black Small Shoulder Bag
> Seller: enjoyagooddeal
> Item Number: #333262272935
> Link to item: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333262272935
> 
> Would you be able to do one more?
> Trying to decide.
> Seller sent photos of inside with flash on and off, of tag, and more of close ups of hardware/stitching if more photos are needed.
> I believe this is 2009. BN1834 Prada Tessuto Sacca Sottospalla. Thank you so much!!!



Not sure if these extra photos will help...


----------



## ehartig

ehartig said:


> Will do!  I am hoping to receive her tomorrow...fingers crossed it's the real deal


I just received her today! Here are the pics! Please let me know if you need any additional or different views. Thank u so much in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 4537425
> View attachment 4537426
> View attachment 4537427
> View attachment 4537428
> View attachment 4537429
> View attachment 4537430
> View attachment 4537431
> View attachment 4537432
> View attachment 4537433
> View attachment 4537434
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if these extra photos will help...



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

ehartig said:


> I just received her today! Here are the pics! Please let me know if you need any additional or different views. Thank u so much in advance



Authentic.  Love the color.  Enjoy!


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you!!! Honestly what a great service and help you are doing. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> Thank you!!! Honestly what a great service and help you are doing. Wishing you all the best!



You're most welcome.


----------



## ehartig

missfiggy said:


> Authentic.  Love the color.  Enjoy!


Oh my gosh thank you so much!!! This is amazing!! I can't tell you how wonderful it is to be able to come here and get help like this. But I will say I've wanted a design like this for years and I cannot beat the price I paid. Dream come true!

Would you happen to know what this model is? My guess is Vitello Daino Striped shoulder bag in Arancia


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
ID: 2VG051
Seller Name:shadowdowdow
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/12269661/2620278601?smtt=0.0.9
Comment: Hi guys, can you please authenticate this bag? I don’t know  prada did sell it or just gave customers or employees as gifts for free.  Base on the photos and authenticity card. Do you think it’s ok? Seller said it has no lining inside. Just a thin and simple fabric tote. What do you think? Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4538813
> View attachment 4538814
> View attachment 4538816
> View attachment 4538815
> View attachment 4538817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
> ID: 2VG051
> Seller Name:shadowdowdow
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/12269661/2620278601?smtt=0.0.9
> Comment: Hi guys, can you please authenticate this bag? I don’t know  prada did sell it or just gave customers or employees as gifts for free.  Base on the photos and authenticity card. Do you think it’s ok? Seller said it has no lining inside. Just a thin and simple fabric tote. What do you think? Thank you for your help.



Hard to say with this one.  Nothing screams fake.  It might be real.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Hard to say with this one.  Nothing screams fake.  It might be real.


Thank you very much I’ll post more pics when I got it.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you very much I’ll post more pics when I got it.



It may well be real, but yes would need to see more photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.





ehartig said:


> I just received her today! Here are the pics! Please let me know if you need any additional or different views. Thank u so much in advance



I had this exact bag until I sold it.  This one almost looks like the same bag by the marks on it.  I loved it, but it's been getting hard to use shoulder bags any more.


----------



## MarkWoo

Bratty1919 said:


> It may well be real, but yes would need to see more photos


Thanks, Bratty. But something happened between me and the seller. The seller send the bag yesterday( in Taiwan, we can choose package delivered to the nearest convenient store such as 7-11 which is everywhere in our country, when it delivered, we go there then pick it up and pay for the bag.) I just told her/him I would authenticate the bag when I get it. And then She/He got a little bit aggressive and mad. Turns out He/She said this bag was a gift from a friend. And He/She is not 100% sure about the authenticity. I don’t known why He/She’s mad at me for. So I decide not to pick it up. I feel bad and overwhelmed. Sorry to waste all your time.


----------



## hkbb

Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate this pink Prada Saffiano Lux, much appreciated!


----------



## hkbb

More pics for the bottom, thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

hkbb said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please authenticate this pink Prada Saffiano Lux, much appreciated!



This looks authentic but it has not been treated kindly.


----------



## hkbb

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic but it has not been treated kindly.



Thank you so much in authenticating this. I will treat this with plenty of TLC


----------



## phuynh94

Hello authenticators! Would really appreciate it if you authenticate/identify this item - found it in a thrift store. It looks like an older style...

Item Name: ??? Beige/Cream Expandable Leather Shoulder Hand Bag with Metal Twist Clasp and Snap Button Detail
Listing number:
Seller ID: myself, should this be authenticated
Link:


----------



## MarkWoo

ITEM：Prada Nylon tote bag
ID：unknown 
Seller: carol0830
Link: https://shopee.tw/product/3605852/2346401266?smtt=0.0.9
Comment: Hi, ladies. Could you please help me authenticate this bag, please. I really appreciated. the authenticity card has gotten lost unfortunately. I’ll post more lining photos down belo. Thank you very much.


----------



## MarkWoo

Here is additional lining pics:


----------



## iamannagiulia

hi  i've purchased a bag recently and am after a retrospective authentication (as i didn't think about it until now yikes). if someone could give their opinion it would mean a lot. ill attach a ton of photos.

Item Name: prada nylon tote
Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo


----------



## missfiggy

phuynh94 said:


> Hello authenticators! Would really appreciate it if you authenticate/identify this item - found it in a thrift store. It looks like an older style...
> 
> Item Name: ??? Beige/Cream Expandable Leather Shoulder Hand Bag with Metal Twist Clasp and Snap Button Detail
> Listing number:
> *Seller ID: myself, should this be authenticated*
> Link:



If you wish to sell this you will need to seek authentication from another source.  We only authenticate for buyers.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4540290
> View attachment 4540291
> View attachment 4540279
> View attachment 4540292
> View attachment 4540293
> View attachment 4540280
> View attachment 4540281
> View attachment 4540282
> View attachment 4540278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITEM：Prada Nylon tote bag
> ID：unknown
> Seller: carol0830
> Link: https://shopee.tw/product/3605852/2346401266?smtt=0.0.9
> Comment: Hi, ladies. Could you please help me authenticate this bag, please. I really appreciated. the authenticity card has gotten lost unfortunately. I’ll post more lining photos down belo. Thank you very much.



Hi Mark - this looks authentic to me but maybe wait for Bratty1919's confirmation.


----------



## missfiggy

iamannagiulia said:


> hi  i've purchased a bag recently and am after a retrospective authentication (as i didn't think about it until now yikes). if someone could give their opinion it would mean a lot. ill attach a ton of photos.
> 
> Item Name: prada nylon tote
> Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo



I think this is ok but wait for Bratty1919's confirmation.


----------



## phuynh94

missfiggy said:


> If you wish to sell this you will need to seek authentication from another source.  We only authenticate for buyers.



Ah, thank you for clarifying! I was going to seek authentication from other sources as well (RA / AF / A4U) but didn't want to spend the money if TPF deemed it counterfeit. Of the three services, does TPF have a preference/recommendation?


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Hi Mark - this looks authentic to me but maybe wait for Bratty1919's confirmation.


 Thank you, missfiggy.


----------



## iamannagiulia

missfiggy said:


> I think this is ok but wait for Bratty1919's confirmation.


thank you


----------



## violetnutz

Please help to authenticate this Prada  

Item Name: Prada shopping tote tessuto vit dai
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Bought a few years back from a reseller. Noticed some discolouration recently hence wanted to check if the item is truly authentic. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

violetnutz said:


> Please help to authenticate this Prada
> 
> Item Name: Prada shopping tote tessuto vit dai
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Bought a few years back from a reseller. Noticed some discolouration recently hence wanted to check if the item is truly authentic.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4542594
> View attachment 4542595
> View attachment 4542598
> View attachment 4542599
> View attachment 4542600
> View attachment 4542601
> View attachment 4542602
> View attachment 4542604
> View attachment 4542608
> View attachment 4542609
> View attachment 4542610
> View attachment 4542613


Not a thing in the world wrong with it.  It's 8 years old and I assume being used regularly.  Things show wear and tear. Doesn't make it fake.


----------



## Audreyx

Hello is this bag authentic?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Audreyx said:


> Hello is this bag authentic?


Nope.

Next time, use the authentication request format.  Normally, I'd ignore a post that doesn't follow the rules, but this is so fake that I don't want to look at it again.  Where did you buy it?


----------



## missfiggy

Audreyx said:


> Hello is this bag authentic?



People who use the correct format for requests and who say PLEASE and/or THANKYOU will be replied to.  Otherwise...forget it.


----------



## Mikay_777

Hello, could someone please help me? I can’t tell if it’s real.

Item Name: Prada tessuto bag with woven strap
Poshmark seller
LinK https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Tessuto-Bag-with-Woven-Leather-Strap-5d798a69bb22e330b679852f


Could you please authenticate this? Thank you!


----------



## Mikay_777

Mikay_777 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me? I can’t tell if it’s real.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tessuto bag with woven strap
> Poshmark seller
> LinK https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Tessuto-Bag-with-Woven-Leather-Strap-5d798a69bb22e330b679852f
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this? Thank you!




Hi here are more photos. The woven strap is something I’ve never seen before so it makes me suspicious. What do you think?


----------



## Mikay_777

Item: Tessuto Prada bag with woven strap 
seller: Poshmark seller 
Comments: I can’t decide if the woven strap makes it look fake or if it’s real. The woman selling said that some Prada bags in Europe look different than in North America but I’m not sure what to think. Please help me. Thank you! 
Link:
https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Tessuto-Bag-with-Woven-Leather-Strap-5d798a69bb22e330b679852f


----------



## missfiggy

Mikay_777 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me? I can’t tell if it’s real.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tessuto bag with woven strap
> Poshmark seller
> LinK https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Tessuto-Bag-with-Woven-Leather-Strap-5d798a69bb22e330b679852f
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this? Thank you!



Certainly passes my tests - no alarm bells.  Could well be authentic but it's one I've never seen before and has features which indicate it's not a recent style.


----------



## Mikay_777

missfiggy said:


> Certainly passes my tests - no alarm bells.  Could well be authentic but it's one I've never seen before and has features which indicate it's not a recent style.



Thank you for replying miss figgy! I’m just a little concerned about the strap. That’s the only issue for me.


----------



## Mikay_777

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you!


Name: Vintage Prada handbag 
Seller: Poshmark seller
Link:  
https://poshmark.ca/listing/Vintage-Prada-Handbag-5cde2f398d6f1a56f1fa0bd2


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there,

I was looking at this Prada bag on Tradesy and was wondering if I could get some help authenticating it? Thank you very much for your help!

Item Name: Prada Pattina Black Leather Crossbody bag
Listing number: 25254426
Seller ID: Maria A. 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-pattina-black-leather-cross-body-bag/25254426
Comments: I asked for a clear shot of the lining but she only uploaded what’s included in the listing, please let me know if I should ask again


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Hi, I purchased this bag, and after receiving it I noticed the zippers stick... I can see where there is glue on parts of the handle... The triangle logo and zippers also feel sort of light... and the handle is sort of a patent “leather” material...and lastly the zippers have absolutely nothing printed on the back. They are blank.  Does that mean it is fake after all? I still have time to get a return from EBay. The other larger handbag I purchased on eBay has RiRi on the back of the zippers.


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag, and after receiving it I noticed the zippers stick... I can see where there is glue on parts of the handle... The triangle logo and zippers also feel sort of light... and the handle is sort of a patent “leather” material...and lastly the zippers have absolutely nothing printed on the back. They are blank.  Does that mean it is fake after all? I still have time to get a return from EBay. The other larger handbag I purchased on eBay has RiRi on the back of the zippers.



PHOTOS, PHOTOS, PHOTOS.....CAN'T DO ANYTHING, can't make any assessment, can't even visualise, without photos. None of what you have described necessarily make the bag fake.


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> PHOTOS, PHOTOS, PHOTOS.....CAN'T DO ANYTHING, can't make any assessment, can't even visualise, without photos. None of what you have described necessarily make the bag fake.



Ah, so sorry, this was in reply to a bag I posted a few weeks ago with many photos attached. Here are some photos of some of the areas of concern. If you click the small arrow in the corner, that should direct you back to the original post that has all the images of the entire bag. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 4548163
> View attachment 4548164
> View attachment 4548165
> View attachment 4548166
> View attachment 4548167
> View attachment 4548168
> View attachment 4548169
> View attachment 4548170
> View attachment 4548171
> View attachment 4548172
> View attachment 4548173
> View attachment 4548163
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so sorry, this was in reply to a bag I posted a few weeks ago with many photos attached. Here are some photos of some of the areas of concern. If you click the small arrow in the corner, that should direct you back to the original post that has all the images of the entire bag. Thank you so much!!!



There is still nothing that would make me think the bag is fake.  It's 10 years old so you cannot expect that it will be the same as a new bag. It's also possible that it was only used a few times then stored for some years.  That lack of use tends to make zippers a bit sticky.


----------



## MarkWoo

the Seller send some photos of this bag. Not sure if it can help anything with authenticating 
though. Thank you so much.





MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4538813
> View attachment 4538814
> View attachment 4538816
> View attachment 4538815
> View attachment 4538817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
> ID: 2VG051
> Seller Name:shadowdowdow
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/12269661/2620278601?smtt=0.0.9
> Comment: Hi guys, can you please authenticate this bag? I don’t know  prada did sell it or just gave customers or employees as gifts for free.  Base on the photos and authenticity card. Do you think it’s ok? Seller said it has no lining inside. Just a thin and simple fabric tote. What do you think? Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4549493
> View attachment 4549492
> View attachment 4549491
> View attachment 4549490
> View attachment 4549489
> 
> 
> the Seller send some photos of this bag. Not sure if it can help anything with authenticating
> though. Thank you so much.



Is it possible to get a really clear closeup of the card?  There's nothing that confirms or denies authenticity, or that confirms or denies the gift story.  But a really clear closeup of the card might give me a clue, or might not.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Is it possible to get a really clear closeup of the card?  There's nothing that confirms or denies authenticity, or that confirms or denies the gift story.  But a really clear closeup of the card might give me a clue, or might not.



Missfiggy, thank you so much for such quick reply. Just got reply from the seller. She/He simply just gave me  the oringinal photos by CROPPED. I’m not gonna waste your time for this one anymore. I can’t thank you all enough. Have a great weekend.


----------



## ambermoon

Hi 
This bag is posted on a local fb group. I don't know much abt this brand. I'd love your help to authenticate this before I make an offer. Thanks.
PS these are the only pictures posted.
Are they enough to authenticate?


----------



## Prada Psycho

ambermoon said:


> Hi
> This bag is posted on a local fb group. I don't know much abt this brand. I'd love your help to authenticate this before I make an offer. Thanks.
> PS these are the only pictures posted.
> Are they enough to authenticate?


Total fake, as most "Facebook" bags are.


----------



## ambermoon

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake, as most "Facebook" bags are.


Okay, thanks loads.
Just as well I decided to post here first!


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Hi, I bought a Prada Galleria and I’m not quite sure if it’s real or just a very good replica.
Here it goes the link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1I1nwtnGYHjYKFmnqZpYky2T7W6Klxb-j

Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tatianawilky said:


> Hi, I bought a Prada Galleria and I’m not quite sure if it’s real or just a very good replica.
> Here it goes the link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1I1nwtnGYHjYKFmnqZpYky2T7W6Klxb-j
> 
> Thank you so much!


It's not even a good fake.


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Prada Psycho said:


> It's not even a good fake.


Thank you for the info. I mean, I still think it’s a pretty good replica but I was sure about some details! Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tatianawilky said:


> Thank you for the info. I mean, I still think it’s a pretty good replica but I was sure about some details! Thanks anyway!!


Trust me. I've seen fakes and Super Fakes.  That pink thing is below both categories. Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## veneti

hi, i found this bag on poshmark and wanted to ask if you could please have a look at it.

item link: https://posh.mk/QzZ4fc6Mt0
seller name: cranstar
item name: prada large handbag tote tan/brown

i don’t have additional photos so far but will ask the seller to send me some on whatsapp or email if this bag is not an obvious fake. otherwise i would prefer not to share my phone number on poshmark there in public.
thank you so much for your kind helpful advice


----------



## missfiggy

veneti said:


> hi, i found this bag on poshmark and wanted to ask if you could please have a look at it.
> 
> item link: https://posh.mk/QzZ4fc6Mt0
> seller name: cranstar
> item name: prada large handbag tote tan/brown
> 
> i don’t have additional photos so far but will ask the seller to send me some on whatsapp or email if this bag is not an obvious fake. otherwise i would prefer not to share my phone number on poshmark there in public.
> thank you so much for your kind helpful advice



Looks authentic.


----------



## veneti

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


thank you so much missfiggy


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> There is still nothing that would make me think the bag is fake.  It's 10 years old so you cannot expect that it will be the same as a new bag. It's also possible that it was only used a few times then stored for some years.  That lack of use tends to make zippers a bit sticky.


Not sure how I just saw this, but wanted to say thank you so much for your response! ✨✨✨


----------



## Volatile_x

Also, since I’m here I might as well ask your opinion on one more (since I ended up not keeping one of the previous ones posted). I think I’m starting to get a slight understanding of what makes something real... but definitely no where near your expertise and eye, which is why I’m here!

Item link: https://posh.mk/Pax8cmFpD0
Seller name: kasandradavis
Item name: PRADA NYLON MINI BAG

Not the best photos unfortunately.


----------



## kerstinmaria

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was looking at this Prada bag on Tradesy and was wondering if I could get some help authenticating it? Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Pattina Black Leather Crossbody bag
> Listing number: 25254426
> Seller ID: Maria A.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-pattina-black-leather-cross-body-bag/25254426
> Comments: I asked for a clear shot of the lining but she only uploaded what’s included in the listing, please let me know if I should ask again



Hi! This bag was discounted so I decided to take a chance and buy it. I was able to take some photos better than the ones in the listing. Would you please be able to tell me if you think it's authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## kerstinmaria

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! This bag was discounted so I decided to take a chance and buy it. I was able to take some photos better than the ones in the listing. Would you please be able to tell me if you think it's authentic? Thank you in advance!



a few more:


----------



## Volatile_x

Volatile_x said:


> Also, since I’m here I might as well ask your opinion on one more (since I ended up not keeping one of the previous ones posted). I think I’m starting to get a slight understanding of what makes something real... but definitely no where near your expertise and eye, which is why I’m here!
> 
> Item link: https://posh.mk/Pax8cmFpD0
> Seller name: kasandradavis
> Item name: PRADA NYLON MINI BAG
> 
> Not the best photos unfortunately.


Oh... and Please and Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! This bag was discounted so I decided to take a chance and buy it. I was able to take some photos better than the ones in the listing. Would you please be able to tell me if you think it's authentic? Thank you in advance!


Says it's sold. Did you buy it?

Edit: Reads like you did buy it and those are your photos? Is that right?  Either way, while I'm not familiar with this particular style, there's nothing that jumps out at me.  I'm thinking it's authentic. Let's see what @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919  have to say.


----------



## missfiggy

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! This bag was discounted so I decided to take a chance and buy it. I was able to take some photos better than the ones in the listing. Would you please be able to tell me if you think it's authentic? Thank you in advance!





kerstinmaria said:


> a few more:



I think this is authentic, with the same qualifications as PP - not terribly familiar with this style.


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> Oh... and Please and Thank you so much!



This one is weird.  Some things look right and some don't.  It may be because it is a very vintage bag and out of my range of experience, but it may not be authentic.  Wait and see what Bratty1919 has to say about it.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Prada Psycho said:


> Says it's sold. Did you buy it?
> 
> Edit: Reads like you did buy it and those are your photos? Is that right?  Either way, while I'm not familiar with this particular style, there's nothing that jumps out at me.  I'm thinking it's authentic. Let's see what @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919  have to say.





missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic, with the same qualifications as PP - not terribly familiar with this style.



That is correct, I bought it and took the photos. Thank you both very much for your help, highly appreciated!


----------



## rockstarmish

View attachment 4563386
View attachment 4563389
View attachment 4563390
View attachment 4563391
View attachment 4563392
View attachment 4563393
View attachment 4563394
View attachment 4563395
View attachment 4563396
View attachment 4563397
View attachment 4563404
View attachment 4563405

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello Ladies,

This is my first time to come across the Prada forum and I could use some help as I am very clueless whether or not I am about to spend a lot on my holy grail that is the Cahier.

I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me as I am a little worried that the seller only has the dustbag and NO authentication cards.

It is from a seller named Eri Vintage and she has a shop in Italy.
https://www.google.com/search?q=eri+vintage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-m

Here are the pictures for your consideration.
Thank you very much.


----------



## missfiggy

rockstarmish said:


> View attachment 4563386
> View attachment 4563389
> View attachment 4563390
> View attachment 4563391
> View attachment 4563392
> View attachment 4563393
> View attachment 4563394
> View attachment 4563395
> View attachment 4563396
> View attachment 4563397
> View attachment 4563404
> View attachment 4563405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is my first time to come across the Prada forum and I could use some help as I am very clueless whether or not I am about to spend a lot on my holy grail that is the Cahier.
> 
> I'm hoping you can authenticate this for me as I am a little worried that the seller only has the dustbag and NO authentication cards.
> 
> It is from a seller named Eri Vintage and she has a shop in Italy.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=eri+vintage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-m
> 
> Here are the pictures for your consideration.
> Thank you very much.



I am in TOTAL DROOLING ENVIOUS LUST!!!!!  But I can't see all the attached photos.   I can see 9 of them.  So far I can't see anything to alarm though.


----------



## rockstarmish

missfiggy said:


> I am in TOTAL DROOLING ENVIOUS LUST!!!!!  But I can't see all the attached photos.   I can see 9 of them.  So far I can't see anything to alarm though.


Oh great! Thank you for your response! What do you think about it not having any authentication cards? Is that a red flag?


----------



## Prada Psycho

rockstarmish said:


> Oh great! Thank you for your response! What do you think about it not having any authentication cards? Is that a red flag?


Nope.  They can be helpful to have, but not having them doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## rockstarmish

Prada Psycho said:


> Nope.  They can be helpful to have, but not having them doesn't mean a thing.


Thank you so much for your insight. I am so grateful for the help I received here. You guys are so lovely for helping me out very promptly. I appreciate it so much. Have a great day ahead, Ladies! ❤


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> This one is weird.  Some things look right and some don't.  It may be because it is a very vintage bag and out of my range of experience, but it may not be authentic.  Wait and see what Bratty1919 has to say about it.


Thank you so much! Yes it is the exact purse worn by Kourtney Kardashian the other day in Armenia...
However I just received the purse and while it looks ok... it is missing a little loop on one of the buckles that wasn’t mentioned... now the seller is being sort of shady and saying “you got a really good deal! And I just sold it on Tradsey for $380 as soon as I shipped it to you”.... here are some better photos...


----------



## missfiggy

Volatile_x said:


> View attachment 4563902
> View attachment 4563907
> View attachment 4563908
> View attachment 4563909
> View attachment 4563910
> View attachment 4563911
> View attachment 4563912
> View attachment 4563913
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes it is the exact purse worn by Kourtney Kardashian the other day in Armenia...
> However I just received the purse and while it looks ok... it is missing a little loop on one of the buckles that wasn’t mentioned... now the seller is being sort of shady and saying “you got a really good deal! And I just sold it on Tradsey for $380 as soon as I shipped it to you”.... here are some better photos...



If I had received this I would have sent it back.  It's either over 40 years old, or it's fake. It's got something that I have never seen before, and which makes me really think it's fake.  Once again, wait for Bratty1919 and see what her thoughts are.


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> If I had received this I would have sent it back.  It's either over 40 years old, or it's fake. It's got something that I have never seen before, and which makes me really think it's fake.  Once again, wait for Bratty1919 and see what her thoughts are.


Thanks SO much for your thoughts and opinion on this! Here is the bag I posted worn recently by Kourtney Kardashian. I didn’t notice it until I already purchased the bag... Would that add to its credibility at all? I believe she said this was a 2011...? Also, it’s posted on “The Real Real”. Not sure if that’s a good sign or not. Thanks again!!! ✨


----------



## Volatile_x

missfiggy said:


> If I had received this I would have sent it back.  It's either over 40 years old, or it's fake. It's got something that I have never seen before, and which makes me really think it's fake.  Once again, wait for Bratty1919 and see what her thoughts are.


Oh and forgot the link to The Real Real. Not sure if that’s helpful either. I’ll wait for Bratty1919 to weigh in! Thanks again. ✨
https://www.therealreal.com/product...da-leather-trimmed-tessuto-shoulder-bag-5q14k


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> If I had received this I would have sent it back.  It's either over 40 years old, or it's fake. It's got something that I have never seen before, and which makes me really think it's fake.  Once again, wait for Bratty1919 and see what her thoughts are.


 

Message me on what you're seeing @missfiggy.


----------



## binbindo

I randomly saw this Prada bag on Instagram, the bag look like Louis Vuitton multi pochette but I can’t find this bag on website, somebody can tell me if this bag authentic or just a China version?? Thank you!!


----------



## Fashionxhags

Is this how we make a post in the thread for authentication? By hitting reply like this on the first one that has the format instructions? I’ve never successfully figured out how to make a clean new post in the existing thread only know how to reply to one someone else has started here. Any help please? I’ll add my authenticate this Prada request next and hope I did it right if I didn’t please help me with how to post instructions rather than just format questions, it’s an item I have in my possession not in a site is why. Ty for the help


----------



## Fashionxhags

I purchased this vintage Prada sport mini hobo & it just arrived but it’s missing the white #tag- is that a big deal? Im usually good at authenticating vintage nylon Prada like this & I have a couple it seams to match, I’ve heard sometimes some
Of the basic vela bags just get missed & don’t get a #tag is that true? Thank you for authenticating so I know it’s good to go


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Is this how we make a post in the thread for authentication? By hitting reply like this on the first one that has the format instructions? I’ve never successfully figured out how to make a clean new post in the existing thread only know how to reply to one someone else has started here. Any help please? I’ll add my authenticate this Prada request next and hope I did it right if I didn’t please help me with how to post instructions rather than just format questions, it’s an item I have in my possession not in a site is why. Ty for the help



Yes, this is the way to start a new post.  Well done.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> I purchased this vintage Prada sport mini hobo & it just arrived but it’s missing the white #tag- is that a big deal? Im usually good at authenticating vintage nylon Prada like this & I have a couple it seams to match, I’ve heard sometimes some
> Of the basic vela bags just get missed & don’t get a #tag is that true? Thank you for authenticating so I know it’s good to go



So what you have is one of the most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  It is just about impossible to authenticate these just from photos, and even handling them it is sometimes impossible to tell the difference between authentic and fake.  FWIW, the white tag doesn't really mean much for authentication purposes so its absence is not critical.  Looking at the bag in your good close up photos, I think it *might* be authentic, but maybe wait on Bratty1919's response.  She's our go to girl for vintage items.


----------



## BagelyaMagnet

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you!


----------



## cazzl

Hi there,

Could i please have this item authenticated - thanks in advance 

Item Name: Prada Galleria Large Tote
Listing number: 183996100287
Seller ID: juses06
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Galleria-large-tote-bag/183996100287


----------



## Prada Psycho

cazzl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could i please have this item authenticated - thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Prada Galleria Large Tote
> Listing number: 183996100287
> Seller ID: juses06
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Galleria-large-tote-bag/183996100287


Inadequate photos, but it does NOT pass my "Would I buy it?" test. Wouldn't touch it.


----------



## ncabahug

Item Name: Prada Bifold Small Wallet Multicolor
Seller ID: ingrid305
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-black-wallet-5d827a1379df273154980404
Comments: I'm not sure what you need to authenticate a wallet, but this seller is kind of slow to respond. I will ask for more photos, but a general opinion at this point would be much appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ncabahug said:


> Item Name: Prada Bifold Small Wallet Multicolor
> Seller ID: ingrid305
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-black-wallet-5d827a1379df273154980404
> Comments: I'm not sure what you need to authenticate a wallet, but this seller is kind of slow to respond. I will ask for more photos, but a general opinion at this point would be much appreciated.


Can't tell much from those three sad pictures. That said, I wouldn't touch something like this on Poshmark.  No one polices their listings and the fakes run rampant.


----------



## missfiggy

ncabahug said:


> Item Name: Prada Bifold Small Wallet Multicolor
> Seller ID: ingrid305
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-black-wallet-5d827a1379df273154980404
> Comments: I'm not sure what you need to authenticate a wallet, but this seller is kind of slow to respond. I will ask for more photos, but a general opinion at this point would be much appreciated.



Read the listing and the comments/questions.  Seller is asked* THREE TIMES, specifically, whether the wallet is authentic.*  No reply.  Asked once if it is still available and they reply with a yes (tes actually, but discernible as a yes). And no further comments from the seller re authenticity.  *DON'T TOUCH IT!!!!!*


----------



## missfiggy

BagelyaMagnet said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this item. Thank you!



Please read post #1 of this thread and post the correct photos.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Item ID: 1BZ811
Seller: ccysh 
Link:https://tw.carousell.com/p/249752147
Comment: Hi ladies, I just bought this bag from Carousell. It was very good deal. Seller claim she bought from The boutique in Macau. I just got the bag. I thought this style they had magnetic closure underneath the belt strap. But this one does not have any. So I wonder this bag is ok or not. Please authenticate this backpack. I will post more lining in next post. Thank you so much.


----------



## MarkWoo

Here is more lining pic. Thank you again.






MarkWoo said:


> Item name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Item ID: 1BZ811
> Seller: ccysh
> Link:https://tw.carousell.com/p/249752147
> Comment: Hi ladies, I just bought this bag from Carousell. It was very good deal. Seller claim she bought from The boutique in Macau. I just got the bag. I thought this style they had magnetic closure underneath the belt strap. But this one does not have any. So I wonder this bag is ok or not. Please authenticate this backpack. I will post more lining in next post. Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Here is more lining pic. Thank you again.
> 
> View attachment 4570264
> View attachment 4570265
> View attachment 4570263




Looks OK to me, but nylon Prada is faked really well. Nothing screams out to me on this one, though.  You got lucky.  I'd still wait for @missfiggy  to pop in on this one.


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK to me, but nylon Prada is faked really well. Nothing screams out to me on this one, though.  You got lucky.  I'd still wait for @missfiggy  to pop in on this one.



Thank you, Prada Psycho. I would also wait for missfiggy’s opinion. After couple pre-owned bags’ hunts, I found that I prefer brand new bag( the condition and the scents of new bag) I think I would purchase items I like directly from Prada in the future. No more risk taking.


----------



## Fashionxhags

missfiggy said:


> So what you have is one of the most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  It is just about impossible to authenticate these just from photos, and even handling them it is sometimes impossible to tell the difference between authentic and fake.  FWIW, the white tag doesn't really mean much for authentication purposes so its absence is not critical.  Looking at the bag in your good close up photos, I think it *might* be authentic, but maybe wait on Bratty1919's response.  She's our go to girl for vintage items.


Thanks dear. Is there a way to ask for Bratty1919 ‘s help? Also any advice on explaining the powder coated non branded zipper to someone? I have had a good few totes & vela over the years with them & usually always are either the blank powder coated, OPTI, or Lampo. Sadly there’s not a lot online about it until you really dig & most don’t take the time to educate themselves & assume the worst. is that technically YKK or Prada’s own? Another misconception I’m hoping to clear up with another opinion, is that these entry level basic vela bags, usually the ones with plain or no lining, often seam not “perfect” like the side strap attaching stitches & they aren’t at same quality standards of say LV or even higher level Prada bags, & where that’s Not an auto red flagThat they don’t take the same care with the basic vela bags I noticed anyway as they do with their More expensive lines w signiture logo embroidered lining & leather trims/metal zippers ect. But when bags aren’t easy to authenticate by a simple zipper brand & white tag & done because Prada’s standards are all over the place it makes it hard when buying lol. Is there any online authenticator service that you’d recommend with these bags when  in question that perhaps is good with vintage nylon Prada? Seams like you guys are probably the best since your dealing with it daily honestly  & an extra eye does help! Thanks agian for your kind help You guys do a great service to keep fakes off line !


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you, Prada Psycho. I would also wait for missfiggy’s opinion. After couple pre-owned bags’ hunts, I found that I prefer brand new bag( the condition and the scents of new bag) _*I think I would purchase items I like directly from Prada in the future.*_ No more risk taking.




That's what I recommend, especially with these nylon items.  Spend more, get peace of mind.  Seems a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Noraz

Hi Authenticators ..
Plz can you authenticate this prada canvas bag.
https://merc.li/Ezxt9vb


----------



## yasmimcfi

Prada Psycho said:


> That's what I recommend, especially with these nylon items.  Spend more, get peace of mind.  Seems a no-brainer to me.



Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number: 264508041171
Seller ID: isabelacfi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264508041171
Comments: Hello. I’d like to have some help authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!



View attachment 4571546


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Here is more lining pic. Thank you again.
> 
> View attachment 4570264
> View attachment 4570265
> View attachment 4570263



I think it's ok.


----------



## missfiggy

Noraz said:


> Hi Authenticators ..
> Plz can you authenticate this prada canvas bag.
> https://merc.li/Ezxt9vb



Please read post #1 and provide the necessary photos.


----------



## missfiggy

yasmimcfi said:


> Item Name: Prada bag
> Listing number: 264508041171
> Seller ID: isabelacfi
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264508041171
> Comments: Hello. I’d like to have some help authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4571544
> View attachment 4571545
> View attachment 4571546
> View attachment 4571547



*MIGHT *be authentic but we need much better photos of the lining.


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
I would appreciate if u can authenticate this bag.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> I think it's ok.


Thank you, missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> I would appreciate if u can authenticate this bag.



Looks authentic.


----------



## Noraz

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.[/QUOTE
> Thank you so much for looking at it.


----------



## mintchip01

Hello! If you could please help me authenticate this, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Item: Prada Small Panier in Astrale/Nero


----------



## mintchip01

Last couple of pics below:


----------



## Geminye

Hi! Apologies in advance if I’m not posting this correctly - this is very new to me! If someone could authenticate this for me it would be greatly appreciated. 

Item Name: Prada monochrome handbag
Listing number: item 1171245
Seller ID: Costco
Link: https://www.costco.ca/Prada-Monochrome-Handbag,-Black.product.100407539.html
Comments: ordered this from the Costco online store and then did some reading about some grey market channels resulting in fakes. 
Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Geminye

Here is one more of the interior logo which would load the first time.


----------



## missfiggy

Geminye said:


> Hi! Apologies in advance if I’m not posting this correctly - this is very new to me! If someone could authenticate this for me it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Prada monochrome handbag
> Listing number: item 1171245
> Seller ID: Costco
> Link: https://www.costco.ca/Prada-Monochrome-Handbag,-Black.product.100407539.html
> Comments: ordered this from the Costco online store and then did some reading about some grey market channels resulting in fakes.
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## Geminye

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mollymegv

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Hi authenticators!
I bought this on fashionphile.  It's my first Prada so I am hoping you can tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mollymegv said:


> Hi authenticators!
> I bought this on fashionphile.  It's my first Prada so I am hoping you can tell me if it is authentic.  Thank you for your time!


  I don't see any red flags, but for future reference, Fashionphile has less than a stellar record where their Prada authentications are concerned.  @missfiggy  and I both have contacted them about fakes we've spotted.   Not meaning to bad mouth Fashionphile, just urging anyone looking at their Prada items to get a second opinion on authenticity. They mostly sell authentic and the fakes that have slipped through were not intentionally meant to deceive buyers, but still "Let the buyer beware."


----------



## Mollymegv

Well that is disturbing to hear!  Thank you for your feedback and help


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mollymegv said:


> Well that is disturbing to hear!  Thank you for your feedback and help


It's actually of the majority of consignment and secondary market sellers.  Super fakes are called "super" because they are done too well.


----------



## missfiggy

mintchip01 said:


> Hello! If you could please help me authenticate this, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Prada Small Panier in Astrale/Nero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572643
> View attachment 4572644
> View attachment 4572645
> View attachment 4572646
> View attachment 4572647
> View attachment 4572648
> View attachment 4572649
> View attachment 4572650
> View attachment 4572651
> View attachment 4572652
> View attachment 4572653
> View attachment 4572654



Totally unfamiliar with this style but fwiw, I'm not seeing anything alarming.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lalameh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've just bought this vintage bag from a german ebay seller. Hope it's authentic. To me it looks like it is, seems very well made, stitchings and everything. But I am no expert, so I would kindly ask you to help me out here.
> 
> Item Name: Originale PRADA Handtasche Nylon Leder
> Listing number: 153686950394
> Seller ID: ms.python
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/153686950394
> View attachment 4575235
> View attachment 4575236
> View attachment 4575237
> View attachment 4575238
> View attachment 4575239
> View attachment 4575240
> View attachment 4575241
> View attachment 4575242
> View attachment 4575243
> View attachment 4575244
> View attachment 4575245
> View attachment 4575246




Not liking what I'm seeing in a couple of details, but let's wait for @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy to chime in.  Seems I've seen this bag on this thread several times, actually.


----------



## lalameh

Prada Psycho said:


> Not liking what I'm seeing in a couple of details, but let's wait for @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy to chime in.  Seems I've seen this bag on this thread several times, actually.



Thank you. 
I have looked through about 200 pages of this thread but haven't seen this exact one unfortunately. Any chance you remember if it was far back, or just some older ebay listings?


----------



## Bratty1919

lalameh said:


> Thank you.
> I have looked through about 200 pages of this thread but haven't seen this exact one unfortunately. Any chance you remember if it was far back, or just some older ebay listings?



It doesn’t seem quite right to me, either.


----------



## lalameh

Bratty1919 said:


> It doesn’t seem quite right to me, either.


Thanks a lot. 
So you also lean towards fake? 
It's just that this feels actually worse than a clear "it's fake, burn it" answer..


----------



## Prada Psycho

lalameh said:


> Thanks a lot.
> So you also lean towards fake?
> It's just that this feels actually worse than a clear "it's fake, burn it" answer..


It looks fake to me, burn it. How's that?


----------



## missfiggy

lalameh said:


> Thanks a lot.
> So you also lean towards fake?
> It's just that this feels actually worse than a clear "it's fake, burn it" answer..



Yep...burn it.


----------



## lalameh

Well, thank you for your time. 

Sorry, if I came of rude, english isn't my first language. 
I'd just hoped for some clarification (not why it doesn't look right, I know you can't say that in this thread). More if this is an it's 100% fake case, or just something you can't exactly determine, like there are some cases in this thread where you couldn't just say if a bag was fake or not.

Guess I have my answer now - will absolutely not burning it though. 
So thanks again.


----------



## nizankovska

Hi everyone! I have just bought a purse off Depop and even though I’ve conducted extensive photo compares to see if it was fake, after receipt a few details looked off. Experts I’d really appreciate your opinion. A few details: 
- The bag seems nice and heavy;
- All hardware is the same colour and also quite chunky, real metal; 
- What can’t be seen is that the inside pocket is not on the back side of the bag if you know what I mean. If I open the bag the inside pocket is “on the back” of the front of it where the outside logo is (and this has made the most suspicious).


----------



## Bratty1919

lalameh said:


> Well, thank you for your time.
> 
> Sorry, if I came of rude, english isn't my first language.
> I'd just hoped for some clarification (not why it doesn't look right, I know you can't say that in this thread). More if this is an it's 100% fake case, or just something you can't exactly determine, like there are some cases in this thread where you couldn't just say if a bag was fake or not.
> 
> Guess I have my answer now - will absolutely not burning it though.
> So thanks again.



Didn’t seem rude to me, just a little funny.


----------



## Bratty1919

nizankovska said:


> Hi everyone! I have just bought a purse off Depop and even though I’ve conducted extensive photo compares to see if it was fake, after receipt a few details looked off. Experts I’d really appreciate your opinion. A few details:
> - The bag seems nice and heavy;
> - All hardware is the same colour and also quite chunky, real metal;
> - What can’t be seen is that the inside pocket is not on the back side of the bag if you know what I mean. If I open the bag the inside pocket is “on the back” of the front of it where the outside logo is (and this has made the most suspicious).



Older but real


----------



## Lilkitty

Hi everyone, this is going to be my first prada bag. I’m so excited! can you please authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Lilkitty said:


> Hi everyone, this is going to be my first prada bag. I’m so excited! can you please authenticate this for me. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4576842
> View attachment 4576843
> View attachment 4576844
> View attachment 4576845
> View attachment 4576846
> View attachment 4576848
> View attachment 4576849
> View attachment 4576850



Looks authentic to me, and in lovely condition.  Enjoy!!


----------



## nizankovska

Bratty1919 said:


> Older but real


Thank you so much!!


----------



## manmp1994

Hi everyone!

I've been on the hunt for a Tessuto with a chain strap for the longest time. I'm hoping I've found the one and would greatly appreciate your help authenticating this bag.

Item Name: Authentic Prada Chain nylon dark navy blue shoulder bag
Listing number: 241384500
Seller ID: travelshopee
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-prada-chain-nylon-dark-navy-blue-shoulder-bag-241384500/


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilkitty

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me, and in lovely condition.  Enjoy!!


Thank you so much missfiggy! I appreciate it.


----------



## Bratty1919

manmp1994 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a Tessuto with a chain strap for the longest time. I'm hoping I've found the one and would greatly appreciate your help authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Chain nylon dark navy blue shoulder bag
> Listing number: 241384500
> Seller ID: travelshopee
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-prada-chain-nylon-dark-navy-blue-shoulder-bag-241384500/
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Insufficient photos


----------



## manmp1994

Bratty1919 said:


> Insufficient photos



Hi, sending more photos! Are these sufficient?

Thanks again


----------



## missfiggy

nizankovska said:


> Hi everyone! I have just bought a purse off Depop and even though I’ve conducted extensive photo compares to see if it was fake, after receipt a few details looked off. Experts I’d really appreciate your opinion. A few details:
> - The bag seems nice and heavy;
> - All hardware is the same colour and also quite chunky, real metal;
> - What can’t be seen is that the inside pocket is not on the back side of the bag if you know what I mean. If I open the bag the inside pocket is “on the back” of the front of it where the outside logo is (and this has made the most suspicious).



I'm sure that this has been posted here previously - that woven strap is very familiar??


----------



## missfiggy

manmp1994 said:


> Hi, sending more photos! Are these sufficient?
> 
> Thanks again



POST #1 of this thread has a detailed list of the photos and resolution that we need.


----------



## manmp1994

Hi missfiggy, sorry about that. I'm sending a 3rd batch of pics. I hope these help. The seller doesn't have the authenticity card, and I'm still following up on the additional high res pics. If possible at all, please let me know if you're leaning more towards fake vs authentic at this point. Thanks again! Really appreciate it.


----------



## yasmimcfi

missfiggy said:


> *MIGHT *be authentic but we need much better photos of the lining.



Thank you. Here are the pictures os the lining. Please let me know if more needed.

Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number: 264508041171
Seller ID: isabelacfi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264508041171
Comments: Hello. I’d like to have some help authenticating this bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## mintchip01

missfiggy said:


> Totally unfamiliar with this style but fwiw, I'm not seeing anything alarming.


Thank you!


----------



## julieg0395

Hello everyone! I would like some help authenticating a prada bag i bought. Thanks in advance! I hope this is the correct format. If not please let me know how to do it correctly. (I am new here)

prada folk saddle bag in white.


----------



## julieg0395

julieg0395 said:


> Hello everyone! I would like some help authenticating a prada bag i bought. Thank you in advance! I hope this is the correct format! please let me know!
> 
> prada folk saddle bag in white.


Extra pics


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Hi I had a question regarding the Prada tessuto nylon bags that have become on demand as of lately. I’ve read that every authentic Prada bag should always have a small white tag with a production number on the inside. Does this rule apply to this style of bag as well? My concern is I had purchased a bag about a year ago and the seller had it authenticated and it came back real. But there is no tag on the inside and the zipper does not have any brand name on the underside such as Lampo, etc. I’d just like to know what your expertise is please! Thank you


----------



## Orangepill

Please help me authenticate, thanks a lot if you can x

Bought already

Item Name: Prada 'Antic Strings'Textured Leather Twin Handle Black Shopper Tote Bag BR3183
Listing number: 143424088744
Seller ID: shedwhite
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-039-Antic-Strings-039-Textured-Leather-Twin-Handle-Black-Shopper-Tote-Bag-BR3183-/143424088744?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=AaqGGPneojxqz5Edta04FacgmVY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

julieg0395 said:


> Extra pics



Though I haven't seen this IRL, everything I see checks out as correct. It looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi I had a question regarding the Prada tessuto nylon bags that have become on demand as of lately. I’ve read that every authentic Prada bag should always have a small white tag with a production number on the inside. Does this rule apply to this style of bag as well? My concern is I had purchased a bag about a year ago and the seller had it authenticated and it came back real. But there is no tag on the inside and the zipper does not have any brand name on the underside such as Lampo, etc. I’d just like to know what your expertise is please! Thank you



We don't give out our hard earned info here sorry. However I will say that the little white tag has sweet f a to do with authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

Orangepill said:


> Please help me authenticate, thanks a lot if you can x
> 
> Bought already
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada 'Antic Strings'Textured Leather Twin Handle Black Shopper Tote Bag BR3183
> Listing number: 143424088744
> Seller ID: shedwhite
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-039-Antic-Strings-039-Textured-Leather-Twin-Handle-Black-Shopper-Tote-Bag-BR3183-/143424088744?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=AaqGGPneojxqz5Edta04FacgmVY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



Looks good to me.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

missfiggy said:


> We don't give out our hard earned info here sorry. However I will say that the little white tag has sweet f a to do with authenticity.


Hi! Thank you for replying back to me. I’m just a little confused as to what you mean by sweet “f a” and also if I were to post photos of the bag would you be able to authenticate it please? I’d really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Orangepill

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks very much for your kind help x


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi! Thank you for replying back to me. I’m just a little confused as to what you mean by sweet “f a” and also if I were to post photos of the bag would you be able to authenticate it please? I’d really appreciate any feedback.


Use the proper format as outlined on page one, post one of this thread. Otherwise, the post will be ignored.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Prada Psycho said:


> Use the proper format as outlined on page one, post one of this thread. Otherwise, the post will be ignored.



Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Bag Bianco
Listing number: n/a (Depop)
Seller ID: 206_vintage
Link: https://depop.app.link/ddrfoNngj1
Comments: Hi I have attached photos from the original seller. The seller had it authenticated and it came back authentic but the two things that made me hesitant were the underside of the zipper and the missing white tag with the production number. I saw other sellers with similar bags and packaging like mine. I appreciate any feedback. Thank you so much again!


----------



## julieg0395

missfiggy said:


> Though I haven't seen this IRL, everything I see checks out as correct. It looks authentic to me.



thank you! it just came out in 2018 so is a pretty recent style!


----------



## missfiggy

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi! Thank you for replying back to me. I’m just a little confused as to what you mean by sweet “f a” and also if I were to post photos of the bag would you be able to authenticate it please? I’d really appreciate any feedback.



Sweet fa is a euphemism for a very crude expression in very crude language.  It means - nothing at all, zip, or zero, or sweet fanny adams, or any one of a thousand ways to express nil.
As to the bag, it is the most often counterfeited Prada style. There are literally billions of them around and they are impossible to authenticate just from photos. Unfortunately the zip and the white tag aren't indicative of either authenticity or non authenticity either.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

missfiggy said:


> Sweet fa is a euphemism for a very crude expression in very crude language.  It means - nothing at all, zip, or zero, or sweet fanny adams, or any one of a thousand ways to express nil.
> As to the bag, it is the most often counterfeited Prada style. There are literally billions of them around and they are impossible to authenticate just from photos. Unfortunately the zip and the white tag aren't indicative of either authenticity or non authenticity either.


Ohhh okay! Well thank you for getting back to me about that information, I know you guys authenticate a lot of pieces so I appreciate any help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Bag Bianco
> Listing number: n/a (Depop)
> Seller ID: 206_vintage
> Link: https://depop.app.link/ddrfoNngj1
> Comments: Hi I have attached photos from the original seller. The seller had it authenticated and it came back authentic but the two things that made me hesitant were the underside of the zipper and the missing white tag with the production number. I saw other sellers with similar bags and packaging like mine. I appreciate any feedback. Thank you so much again!
> View attachment 4582210
> 
> View attachment 4582202
> 
> View attachment 4582201
> 
> View attachment 4582200
> 
> View attachment 4582204
> 
> View attachment 4582206
> 
> View attachment 4582205
> 
> View attachment 4582203
> 
> View attachment 4582207



I would like to hear from @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy on this, but I'm calling it fake with little hesitation (and not for any of the reasons you mention).


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I would like to hear from @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy on this, but I'm calling it fake with little hesitation (and not for any of the reasons you mention).



I agree.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I would like to hear from @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy on this, but I'm calling it fake with little hesitation (and not for any of the reasons you mention).



I agree ...pm ing you


----------



## amstevens714

Hi lovely authenticators,

I hope this post finds you well. May I ask for assistance with this saffiano lux? my concerns are the Prada label is not completely straight but I realize it’s not always going to be perfect to maybe not a big deal. Also, some tarnishing on the strap, but also maybe okay. I would love an opinion on this if at all possible. Purchased from Fashionphile but I’ve heard they have been making authenticity mistakes :/. I just got it so it will be an easy return if it doesn’t look okay.

thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide. 

item: Galleria double zip tote
Seller: fashionphile 
Item#:438289
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-ottanio-438289
Info: photos provided below are my own

additional photos to follow in next post.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> I hope this post finds you well. May I ask for assistance with this saffiano lux? my concerns are the Prada label is not completely straight but I realize it’s not always going to be perfect to maybe not a big deal. Also, some tarnishing on the strap, but also maybe okay. I would love an opinion on this if at all possible. Purchased from Fashionphile but I’ve heard they have been making authenticity mistakes :/. I just got it so it will be an easy return if it doesn’t look okay.
> 
> thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> item: Galleria double zip tote
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:438289
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-ottanio-438289
> Info: photos provided below are my own
> 
> additional photos to follow in next post.


Last of the photos ❤️. Thank you again!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> I hope this post finds you well. May I ask for assistance with this saffiano lux? my concerns are the Prada label is not completely straight but I realize it’s not always going to be perfect to maybe not a big deal. Also, some tarnishing on the strap, but also maybe okay. I would love an opinion on this if at all possible. Purchased from Fashionphile but I’ve heard they have been making authenticity mistakes :/. I just got it so it will be an easy return if it doesn’t look okay.
> 
> thank you SO much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> item: Galleria double zip tote
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:438289
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-small-galleria-double-zip-tote-ottanio-438289
> Info: photos provided below are my own
> 
> additional photos to follow in next post.





amstevens714 said:


> Last of the photos ❤️. Thank you again!



hi! Just remembered you need these and I couldn’t find the black tag originally. Sorry about that and thank you for any help ❤️


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> hi! Just remembered you need these and I couldn’t find the black tag originally. Sorry about that and thank you for any help ❤️



Looks authentic and such a beautiful colour.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic and such a beautiful colour.



oh my gosh, thank you thank you thank you missfiggy. Thank you SO much. Your opinion is such a relief. I honestly have been avoiding preloved Prada because the market is flooded with good fakes and I don’t know enough about the brand to distinguish anything myself. This color however, is an absolute dream to me. I have been stalking it for almost a year (waiting for one from a reputable seller and in good condition). Even with a reputable seller, mistakes can happen. I don’t know how you authenticators can tell the difference but I’m so impressed and grateful that you can and are willing to share your knowledge to help us ignorant folks lol . We are SO lucky to have you. Thank you to the moon.


----------



## Pachcha

Hello! I’d like to ask your opinion for this Prada nylon bag. No card.
I couldn’t find small white tag inside.
Thank you in advance. If you want any more photos please let me know.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pachcha said:


> Hello! I’d like to ask your opinion for this Prada nylon bag. No card.
> I couldn’t find small white tag inside.
> Thank you in advance. If you want any more photos please let me know.


Authentication request format?


----------



## BexK

Item Name: 
*Prada Nappa Gaufre*

Listing number: 5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
Seller ID: eva_styles
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Nappa-Gaufre-Bag-Black-Leather-Satchel-5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

BexK said:


> Item Name:
> *Prada Nappa Gaufre*
> 
> Listing number: 5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
> Seller ID: eva_styles
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Nappa-Gaufre-Bag-Black-Leather-Satchel-5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
> Comments:


Need to see more of the lining.


----------



## Chriskr

Hi authenticators, Can you please have a look at this handbag and determine if it's a real Prada?  Name: Black Suede Shoulder Bag.
Seller Luxsclusif Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-w-suede-italy-w-dust-black-leather-shoulder-bag/26241450/


----------



## Chriskr

Sorry this is the last photo.


----------



## Pachcha

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


Oh I’m really sorry about format. I’m new here. This bag belongs to my sister in law, she bought it from Facebook seller.I’ll ask her for more details. 
thank you and sorry again.


----------



## missfiggy

Pachcha said:


> Oh I’m really sorry about format. I’m new here. This bag belongs to my sister in law, she bought it from Facebook seller.I’ll ask her for more details.
> thank you and sorry again.



The fact that she bought it from a Facebook seller is alarming in itself as Facebook has become an absolute den of thieves and counterfeiters. Almost worse than ebay. We need the format used so we can quickly access as many details as possible in the quickest time so buyers can take any remedial actions necessary as soon as possible. There's very little hope of a return/refund/ or recompense if authentication is delayed too long.


----------



## Pachcha

Pachcha said:


> Hello! I’d like to ask your opinion for this Prada nylon bag. No card.
> I couldn’t find small white tag inside.
> Thank you in advance. If you want any more photos please let me know.





missfiggy said:


> The fact that she bought it from a Facebook seller is alarming in itself as Facebook has become an absolute den of thieves and counterfeiters. Almost worse than ebay. We need the format used so we can quickly access as many details as possible in the quickest time so buyers can take any remedial actions necessary as soon as possible. There's very little hope of a return/refund/ or recompense if authentication is delayed too long.




Hi authenticators!
first I’m sorry again for my mistake by posted  without format. This time I’m trying my best to do it right way but I’m not sure if it’s right or wrong. Please let me know. I don’t know how to edit in my first post. 

Item: flap tessuto saffiano leather nylon satchel tote.
Seller : Facebook seller, Madam THIM Brandname มือหนึ่ง มือสอง
Link: https://www.facebook.com/Madam-THIM-Brandname-มือหนึ่ง-มือสอง-1466632996745570/
Comment: I took all photos myself.
This bag belongs to my sister in law,she bought it from Facebook seller few days ago. Seller posted only one photos and she bought it without asking more of details, I’m shocked.
Ps. No card.
I just found small white tag inside.

thank you all lovely authenticators in advance.


----------



## Pachcha

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?




Hi authenticator!
i quoted your reply but it doesn’t work,I don’t know why.
first I’m sorry again for my mistake by posted without format. This time I’m trying my best to do it right way but I’m not sure if it’s right or wrong. Please let me know. I don’t know how to edit in my first post.

Item: flap tessuto saffiano leather nylon satchel tote.
Seller : Facebook seller, Madam THIM Brandname มือหนึ่ง มือสอง
Link: https://www.facebook.com/Madam-THIM-Brandname-มือหนึ่ง-มือสอง-1466632996745570/
Comment: I took all photos myself.
This bag belongs to my sister in law,she bought it from Facebook seller few days ago. Seller posted only one photos and she bought it without asking for more details, I’m shocked.
Ps. No card.
I just found small white tag inside.

thank you all lovely authenticators in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Pachcha said:


> Hi authenticator!
> i quoted your reply but it doesn’t work,I don’t know why.
> first I’m sorry again for my mistake by posted without format. This time I’m trying my best to do it right way but I’m not sure if it’s right or wrong. Please let me know. I don’t know how to edit in my first post.
> 
> Item: flap tessuto saffiano leather nylon satchel tote.
> Seller : Facebook seller, Madam THIM Brandname มือหนึ่ง มือสอง
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/Madam-THIM-Brandname-มือหนึ่ง-มือสอง-1466632996745570/
> Comment: I took all photos myself.
> This bag belongs to my sister in law,she bought it from Facebook seller few days ago. Seller posted only one photos and she bought it without asking for more details, I’m shocked.
> Ps. No card.
> I just found small white tag inside.
> 
> thank you all lovely authenticators in advance



I think your sister in law may have been very lucky here. BUT, this style of bag is hugely counterfeited, and extremely well counterfeited.  It is impossible for me to be sure just from photos, however the usual signs I look for in a fake are not obvious on this bag. It MIGHT be authentic.  Wait for comments from the other authenticators though before opening the champagne.


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Item Name: Sale PRADA Handbag 2WAY Leather
Listing number: 192918260338
Seller ID: kyounokura-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-PRADA-Handbag-2WAY-Leather/192918260338
Comments: Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

EyeEyeLuLu said:


> Item Name: Sale PRADA Handbag 2WAY Leather
> Listing number: 192918260338
> Seller ID: kyounokura-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-PRADA-Handbag-2WAY-Leather/192918260338
> Comments: Thank you very much in advance!


OMG!! That's a train wreck!  Why would anyone want to spend hard earned money on that?  It's also an extreme example of that hideous "pleather" lining that Prada was trying pass of as real leather.  It is authentic, but yuck!


----------



## Virginie96

Hello, is this prada authentic? Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## Prada Psycho

Virginie96 said:


> Hello, is this prada authentic? Thank you so much ☺️


Authentication request format?


----------



## beeauty

Hi ladies can you please help me authenticate this bag I found in the garbage? I hope it’s authentic that would be so awesome if it’s a replica it’s ok didn’t cost anything    ..  Thank you so much for your help in advance.. please let me know if you need better photos I can post them ASAP thank you again for the help have a great weekend and advance happy THANKS GIVING ☺️

item name: none
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2


----------



## Brightcastle

Your expert opinion on this bag would be much appreciated

Item Name: Prada bag - code BR3349, material vit. daino
Listing number: n/a (as I have already purchased)
Comments: this bag is approximately 10 years old. Bought it from someone recently and concerned about the authenticity of this bag particularly as it has two factory number tags. Also not 100% if the authenticity card belongs to this bag so would appreciate your input.


----------



## Chriskr

Chriskr said:


> Sorry this is the last photo.


Is this bag Authentic?


----------



## julieg0395

Hello again! I just got a prada wallet chain. I would greatly appreciate it if one of the authenticators would give it a look 
It has a stamped card but i found the R in Prada alarming since it seems to be missing the gap
style: Prada Saffiano classic chain wallet black
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Veronica18

Hi, can you authenticate this please? Thanks 

https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-galleria-double-lux-small-black-saffiano-leather-satchel/26345690/


----------



## Pachcha

missfiggy said:


> I think your sister in law may have been very lucky here. BUT, this style of bag is hugely counterfeited, and extremely well counterfeited.  It is impossible for me to be sure just from photos, however the usual signs I look for in a fake are not obvious on this bag. It MIGHT be authentic.  Wait for comments from the other authenticators though before opening the champagne.





missfiggy said:


> I think your sister in law may have been very lucky here. BUT, this style of bag is hugely counterfeited, and extremely well counterfeited.  It is impossible for me to be sure just from photos, however the usual signs I look for in a fake are not obvious on this bag. It MIGHT be authentic.  Wait for comments from the other authenticators though before opening the champagne.



Thank you very much for your comment. Hope it’s authentic. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chriskr

Chriskr said:


> Sorry this is the last photo.


Hi. The bag is already sold. Will contact you again if another Prada needs authenticating.


----------



## missfiggy

beeauty said:


> Hi ladies can you please help me authenticate this bag I found in the garbage? I hope it’s authentic that would be so awesome if it’s a replica it’s ok didn’t cost anything    ..  Thank you so much for your help in advance.. please let me know if you need better photos I can post them ASAP thank you again for the help have a great weekend and advance happy THANKS GIVING ☺️
> 
> item name: none
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none



Thank you for the excellent clear photos.  The bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Brightcastle said:


> Your expert opinion on this bag would be much appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag - code BR3349, material vit. daino
> Listing number: n/a (as I have already purchased)
> Comments: this bag is approximately 10 years old. Bought it from someone recently and concerned about the authenticity of this bag particularly as it has two factory number tags. Also not 100% if the authenticity card belongs to this bag so would appreciate your input.



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

julieg0395 said:


> Hello again! I just got a prada wallet chain. I would greatly appreciate it if one of the authenticators would give it a look
> It has a stamped card but i found the R in Prada alarming since it seems to be missing the gap
> style: Prada Saffiano classic chain wallet black
> Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4591821
> View attachment 4591822
> View attachment 4591823
> View attachment 4591824
> View attachment 4591825
> View attachment 4591826
> View attachment 4591828
> View attachment 4591830
> View attachment 4591831
> View attachment 4591832
> View attachment 4591833
> View attachment 4591834
> View attachment 4591821
> View attachment 4591822
> View attachment 4591823
> View attachment 4591824
> View attachment 4591825
> View attachment 4591826
> View attachment 4591828
> View attachment 4591830
> View attachment 4591831
> View attachment 4591832
> View attachment 4591833
> View attachment 4591834
> View attachment 4591821
> View attachment 4591822
> View attachment 4591823
> View attachment 4591824
> View attachment 4591825
> View attachment 4591826
> View attachment 4591828
> View attachment 4591830
> View attachment 4591831
> View attachment 4591832
> View attachment 4591833
> View attachment 4591834
> View attachment 4591821
> View attachment 4591822
> View attachment 4591823
> View attachment 4591824
> View attachment 4591825
> View attachment 4591826
> View attachment 4591828
> View attachment 4591830
> View attachment 4591831
> View attachment 4591832
> View attachment 4591833
> View attachment 4591834



Looks fine. Get over whatever you thought you knew about the R. Prada tweaks their logo so often that it's a real job keeping up.


----------



## ayxyao

Hello experts  please help me with this one


----------



## missfiggy

ayxyao said:


> Hello experts  please help me with this one



Format???


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> Format???


Oh sorry about this 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano small galleria double zip tote
Seller ID: shopperslane2013
Link: https://instagram.com/shopperslane2013?igshid=1pgsohznxyjl8


----------



## Brightcastle

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks a mil for your opinion, much appreciated


----------



## BexK

Prada Psycho said:


> Need to see more of the lining.


Just got the bag today. More photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## laksalala

Hi Experts. I got this wallet as a gift. Can you please help me look? Thank you so much!


----------



## beeauty

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for the excellent clear photos.  The bag looks authentic to me.



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE HELP ❤️ Have a great rest of the week


----------



## michcastillo

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



Hi. May I ask for help in authenticating this Prada backpack? Any help will greatly appreciated.

Item: Prada vela backpack (olive green)


----------



## missfiggy

michcastillo said:


> Hi. May I ask for help in authenticating this Prada backpack? Any help will greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item: Prada vela backpack (olive green)



Format??


----------



## julieg0395

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine. Get over whatever you thought you knew about the R. Prada tweaks their logo so often that it's a real job keeping up.


thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

BexK said:


> Just got the bag today. More photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Try to get some close ups of the lining without a flash.  I'm thinking it _might_ be OK, but need that to be sure.


----------



## BexK

Prada Psycho said:


> Try to get some close ups of the lining without a flash.  I'm thinking it _might_ be OK, but need that to be sure.


Thank you. Please let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## BexK

Prada Psycho said:


> Try to get some close ups of the lining without a flash.  I'm thinking it _might_ be OK, but need that to be sure.


Looks like some did not go through.


----------



## ayxyao

ayxyao said:


> Oh sorry about this
> In case you missed my post @missfiggy
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano small galleria double zip tote
> Seller ID: shopperslane2013
> Link: https://instagram.com/shopperslane2013?igshid=1pgsohznxyjl8





missfiggy said:


> Format???


----------



## missfiggy

wtf???  Don't keep reposting. It makes you look rude and pushy. We don't live here. We do this on our own free time and we aren't paid. Sometimes we need to do extra research on a query and that also has to be done in our own free time. Just so happens that atm I am holidaying in a remote area of my country, and, believe it or not, there is no internet service. I have to travel about 70kms to a small town to get supplies and to get any internet access. I don't always have time to look at this site. So you will just have to wait for someone else to reply, or for it to be convenient for me to reply. Also, your link doesn't work. I have to sign up to access the page and I have no wish or desire to sign up. Not all of us live with our phones/devices permanently attached. Now I have other stuff to do.


----------



## ayxyao

missfiggy said:


> wtf???  Don't keep reposting. It makes you look rude and pushy. We don't live here. We do this on our own free time and we aren't paid. Sometimes we need to do extra research on a query and that also has to be done in our own free time. Just so happens that atm I am holidaying in a remote area of my country, and, believe it or not, there is no internet service. I have to travel about 70kms to a small town to get supplies and to get any internet access. I don't always have time to look at this site. So you will just have to wait for someone else to reply, or for it to be convenient for me to reply. Also, your link doesn't work. I have to sign up to access the page and I have no wish or desire to sign up. Not all of us live with our phones/devices permanently attached. Now I have other stuff to do.


So sorry about this  didn't mean to be pushy.. enjoy your holiday


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Can you please let me know if this looks good?

Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Chain Crossbody Bag (Barely used; includes Authentication)
Listing number: 153728956461
Seller ID: adrian.j.pinto
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Blac...rentrq:8ed4984916e0a4ea9b20254affea4d58|iid:1

Thanks!!!


----------



## glondon1

Hello 

Please could you advise if this looks authentic?

Item Name: PRADA Purse
Listing number: 293325137728
Seller ID: xewart
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/293325137728


----------



## lucianaspires

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Seller: it was given to me
Who took the pictures: it was me
History of the bag: it was given to me as a gift
Comments: please please authenticate it for me. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

lucianaspires said:


> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Seller: it was given to me
> Who took the pictures: it was me
> History of the bag: it was given to me as a gift
> Comments: please please authenticate it for me. Thank you


Give it back. It's fake.


----------



## BexK

Prada Psycho said:


> Try to get some close ups of the lining without a flash.  I'm thinking it _might_ be OK, but need that to be sure.


Hi, so sorry to do this but is there any update on this bag? I only ask again because it is time sensitive. Poshmark is waiting on me to accept the bag and pay the seller. I feel bad keeping them waiting as well. Any help would be very very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BexK

Prada Psycho said:


> Try to get some close ups of the lining without a flash.  I'm thinking it _might_ be OK, but need that to be sure.


I was trying to do some research and noticed my zipper doesnt have any brand on it. Freaking out that the bag is fake.


----------



## blessedqueen

Can someone please authenticate this Prada bag for me. Looks vintage doesn’t have number tag. Please help


----------



## Bratty1919

blessedqueen said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Prada bag for me. Looks vintage doesn’t have number tag. Please help



This is fine.


----------



## lucianaspires

Prada Psycho said:


> Give it back. It's fake.



tks for your help!!!!


----------



## blessedqueen

Bratty1919 said:


> This is fine.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## EddaM

Item Namerada Tasche Leder silberfarbene Hardware
Listing number:
Seller ID:Nadin Soroka
Link:https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/prada-tasche-leder-silberfarbene-hardware/6964907.html
Comments:Any help in authenticating this item.Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

EddaM said:


> Item Namerada Tasche Leder silberfarbene Hardware
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:Nadin Soroka
> Link:https://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/prada-tasche-leder-silberfarbene-hardware/6964907.html
> Comments:Any help in authenticating this item.Thank you



There are too few photographs...see Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## EddaM

More pictures. Many thanks


----------



## BexK

Item Name: 
Prada Nappa Gaufre

Listing number: 5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
Seller ID: eva_styles
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/P...tchel-5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
Comments: I would appreciate any help please. Thank you.


----------



## Evajefa

Hi Prada experts please take a look at this pony hair/snakeskin bag I purchased a year ago, it was from a reputable seller on eBay.  I never carried it but recently I took it out to condition the leather and noticed the zippers look off and the zippers have no marks on them at all.  There is an inside white number tag but I know it’s not really a factor for authenticity.  Please let me know what you think, TIA!


----------



## Bratty1919

Evajefa said:


> Hi Prada experts please take a look at this pony hair/snakeskin bag I purchased a year ago, it was from a reputable seller on eBay.  I never carried it but recently I took it out to condition the leather and noticed the zippers look off and the zippers have no marks on them at all.  There is an inside white number tag but I know it’s not really a factor for authenticity.  Please let me know what you think, TIA!



Looks fine to me.


----------



## balnoob

Hi, Appreciate it if you can take a look at this purse. Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

balnoob said:


> Hi, Appreciate it if you can take a look at this purse. Thanks.



Format?


----------



## balnoob

missfiggy said:


> Format?


Sorry, but what do you mean by format? Thank you!


----------



## BexK

balnoob said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by format? Thank you!


First post in this thread. There is a special posting format.


----------



## balnoob

balnoob said:


> Hi, Appreciate it if you can take a look at this purse. Thanks.


Item Name: Prada nylon WOC
Listing number:
Seller ID: csk124
Link:https://my.carousell.com/p/264624480
Comments: Pictures are in #8676

Thanks in advance!


----------



## balnoob

BexK said:


> First post in this thread. There is a special posting format.


Thanks BexK


----------



## missfiggy

balnoob said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon WOC
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: csk124
> Link:https://my.carousell.com/p/264624480
> Comments: Pictures are in #8676
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ugly, ugly, ugly fake.


----------



## missfiggy

BexK said:


> Item Name:
> Prada Nappa Gaufre
> 
> Listing number: 5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
> Seller ID: eva_styles
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/P...tchel-5dc591b29ed36d74734c5d4d
> Comments: I would appreciate any help please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602579
> View attachment 4602580
> View attachment 4602581
> View attachment 4602582
> View attachment 4602583
> View attachment 4602584
> View attachment 4602585
> View attachment 4602586
> View attachment 4602587
> View attachment 4602588
> View attachment 4602589
> View attachment 4602590



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## BexK

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.


You are amazing. Thank you so so so so much [emoji738][emoji738][emoji738]


----------



## balnoob

missfiggy said:


> Ugly, ugly, ugly fake.


Thanks


----------



## EddaM

I have some more photos, please help me.


----------



## Evajefa

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you so much for putting my anxiety at ease!


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Hi, I just bought this Prada secondhand and would really appreciate an opinion on authenticity.  This is my first Prada so I’m not sure what to look for.  Please let me know if I’m missing any photos.  Thanks so much!!  (Sending the photos in 2 posts)


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Photos continued, thanks!


----------



## Ldokuzyan

I purchased this bag from Poshmark and their team claims to have ‘authenticated’ the bag. I need help to confirm this is in fact real as I DO NOT see the "Made in Italy" tag anywhere inside the purse- thanks in advance!

Item Name: Black Prada Saffiano
Listing Number:
Seller ID: drf6
Link:
https://posh.mk/Uxmilyd2


----------



## missfiggy

EddaM said:


> I have some more photos, please help me.



Hi - since no-one has chimed in on this one, here's my take on it.  I think it's probably authentic, but it is the sloppy quality which has me bemused/confused.  How this one ever got past any sort of quality assessment is just beyond belief.  You could call it quirky to be polite.


----------



## missfiggy

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Hi, I just bought this Prada secondhand and would really appreciate an opinion on authenticity.  This is my first Prada so I’m not sure what to look for.  Please let me know if I’m missing any photos.  Thanks so much!!  (Sending the photos in 2 posts)



We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1


----------



## missfiggy

Ldokuzyan said:


> I purchased this bag from Poshmark and their team claims to have ‘authenticated’ the bag. I need help to confirm this is in fact real as I DO NOT see the "Made in Italy" tag anywhere inside the purse- thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Black Prada Saffiano
> Listing Number:
> Seller ID: drf6
> Link:
> https://posh.mk/Uxmilyd2



Looks authentic.  Keep searching for that tag as it has to be there somewhere.  Maybe deep in a corner of an inside pocket???


----------



## missfiggy

Back to civilisation again - reliable internet, hot and cold running water and indoor plumbing....aaaahhhhhh.........bliss.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1


I’m sorry, here is the missing info:
Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Chain Crossbody Bag (Barely used; includes Authentication)
Listing number: 153728956461
Seller ID: adrian.j.pinto
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Saffiano-Chain-Crossbody-Bag-Barely-used-includes-Authentication/153728956461?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D5911b115783a4e41918097a9e45d13df%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D254428420253%26itm%3D153728956461%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A64134149-0c7d-11ea-a813-74dbd180a7ea%7Cparentrq%3A8ed4984916e0a4ea9b20254affea4d58%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Ldokuzyan

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Keep searching for that tag as it has to be there somewhere.  Maybe deep in a corner of an inside pocket???


You were right, I had to search deep inside but found the tag that say ‘made in Spain’ Is it possible that this bag is still authentic?

also, where should it say ‘riri’ or ‘lampo’ on the zipper?

appreciate the help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ldokuzyan said:


> You were right, I had to search deep inside but found the tag that say ‘made in Spain’ Is it possible that this bag is still authentic?
> 
> also, where should it say ‘riri’ or ‘lampo’ on the zipper?
> 
> appreciate the help!


Prada has been farming out manufacturing of their merchandise for over a decade now. Doesn't mean a thing re: authenticity.


----------



## Ldokuzyan

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada has been farming out manufacturing of their merchandise for over a decade now. Doesn't mean a thing re: authenticity.



thank you both! Love the bag but I wanted to triple check it’s authentic - appreciate the confirmation.


----------



## xCinna

Item Name: Prada City Calf Saffiano Cahier Bag Voyage Black

Item Number: 417425
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-city-calf-saffiano-cahier-bag-voyage-black-417425

Hello  
I can’t seem to find this specific colour anywhere on their official site so I’m unsure if this authentic... thank-you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

xCinna said:


> Item Name: Prada City Calf Saffiano Cahier Bag Voyage Black
> 
> Item Number: 417425
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-city-calf-saffiano-cahier-bag-voyage-black-417425
> 
> Hello
> I can’t seem to find this specific colour anywhere on their official site so I’m unsure if this authentic... thank-you in advance.



It may be a colour that is from an earlier range, or a colour which was only released in one or two different sales areas.  Prada often makes certain colours/styles "exclusive" to certain countries. This looks fine and if you find in the future that it is not authentic (which I doubt will happen), fashionphile has a money back guarantee on authenticity.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1



I’m just wondering whether I am still missing any information?  I think I have everything.  My three posts (1 post with the information and 2 posts containing photos) are above on this page (580), should I repost as 1 post to make it easier to review?  I’m not trying to be a pain, and really appreciate your help, I just really can’t figure out what (if anything) I’m still missing.


----------



## Dashali

Hello!
Please could you have a look at this bag please?
 The seller provide only this pictures, so I am not sure is it enough...
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## missfiggy

johnnyrocket144 said:


> I’m just wondering whether I am still missing any information?  I think I have everything.  My three posts (1 post with the information and 2 posts containing photos) are above on this page (580), should I repost as 1 post to make it easier to review?  I’m not trying to be a pain, and really appreciate your help, I just really can’t figure out what (if anything) I’m still missing.



No reply usually means that we are unfamiliar with the style and therefore unable to assess.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Hello!
> Please could you have a look at this bag please?
> The seller provide only this pictures, so I am not sure is it enough...
> Thank you very much for your help



We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

missfiggy said:


> No reply usually means that we are unfamiliar with the style and therefore unable to assess.


Oh ok, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hi all, I recently got this Prada Messenger Bag from Vestiare Collective. I think its authentic but I wanted to post here to make sure before I celebrate.

Item Name: Prada Leather Bag
Listing number: 8675451
Seller ID: MRM
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/prada/black-leather-prada-bag-8675451.shtml
Comments:

I have taken personal photos of my own since the photos on the listing are not detailed. Photos are below;


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1.


Good morning! I was trying to ask additional photos (that were stated on page 1). Unfortunately she doesn’t have card and the name ( Prada cuir, I think the only she recall) and she provide pictures ( that I asked). Thank you. I hope I understood requirements from first page Correct.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Good morning! I was trying to ask additional photos (that were stated on page 1). Unfortunately she doesn’t have card and the name ( Prada cuir, I think the only she recall) and she provide pictures ( that I asked). Thank you. I hope I understood requirements from first page Correct.



We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1. If you do not post in the correct format your post will be ignored.


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests - please read post #1. If you do not post in the correct format your post will be ignored.


Thank you, I’ve manage to find the link. If I did smth wrong, sorry one more time, I was trying to read very carefully.

Item Name: сумка Prada/ Prada cuir double twin 
Listing number:  1820332047
Seller ID: Дарья / Darya
Link: https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_prada_1820332047
Comments: size large


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi all, I recently got this Prada Messenger Bag from Vestiare Collective. I think its authentic but I wanted to post here to make sure before I celebrate.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Bag
> Listing number: 8675451
> Seller ID: MRM
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/prada/black-leather-prada-bag-8675451.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> I have taken personal photos of my own since the photos on the listing are not detailed. Photos are below;
> 
> View attachment 4614448
> View attachment 4614449
> View attachment 4614450
> View attachment 4614451
> View attachment 4614452
> View attachment 4614453
> View attachment 4614454
> View attachment 4614455
> View attachment 4614456
> View attachment 4614457




While I'm not hugely familiar with this style, nothing screams out fake to me so I think you're OK to celebrate. Let @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919 pop in with their thoughts also.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Thank you, I’ve manage to find the link. If I did smth wrong, sorry one more time, I was trying to read very carefully.
> 
> Item Name: сумка Prada/ Prada cuir double twin
> Listing number:  1820332047
> Seller ID: Дарья / Darya
> Link: https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_prada_1820332047
> Comments: size large



You have done it right - we always need the link to the seller.  We have information about many sellers which we use when we make an assessment of the bag.  The photos are very helpful - very large and clear - thank you.  It might take a day or so before anyone comes back with a reply.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> While I'm not hugely familiar with this style, nothing screams out fake to me so I think you're OK to celebrate. Let @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919 pop in with their thoughts also.



I'm not familiar enough with this model to say one way or the other.


----------



## gsdlover1990

Hi everyone, I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this bag on Ebay. 

Item Name: Prada Leather Vitello Daino Satchel
Listing number: 352768525327
Seller ID: laber_6560
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Leat...525327?hash=item5222a4840f:g:GHUAAOSwJcldVd~y

Comments: The seller sent me two other photos which I have attached.


----------



## tomcg

Post deleted


----------



## nathart

Hi, can I please have this bag authenticated?

Item Name: Prada Super Mini Tessuto
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: 
Comments: n/a


----------



## Bratty1919

nathart said:


> Hi, can I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Super Mini Tessuto
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link:
> Comments: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620703
> View attachment 4620701
> View attachment 4620702
> View attachment 4620701
> View attachment 4620700
> View attachment 4620700
> View attachment 4620699
> View attachment 4620698
> View attachment 4620697
> View attachment 4620697
> View attachment 4620694
> View attachment 4620693
> View attachment 4620692
> View attachment 4620691




I'm not convinced this is real.


----------



## avocados4lyfee

Hello! 

Item Name: Prada Bag (not sure of actual name as it was gifted to me from a friend who thrifts.)
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: My friend found this thrifting and gifted it to me because I love these colors. I am not sure if it is authentic and I would appreciate it if you guys help me out! THE BAG DID NOT COME WITH ANY STRAP!!!! I added the silver strap myself. 

I am not sure if its authentic of not, inside the bag on the clasp that closes the bag there are series of numbers (i tried my best to photograph as best as possible). It seems like real leather to me as the bag is also really stiff like real leather. There is also no Prada logo on the inside of the bag. 

Thank you so much for all your help. I tried to take the best pictures possible following the directions provided on page one.

If additional info or pics is needed, please let me know! Thanks again!

Again, the silver strap pictures was added by me (did not come with the actual bag)!!!


----------



## peachsundae

Hi! I’m new here so I’m sorry for any incorrect format.. I wanted to know if this Prada bag is fake. I googled some images and there were noticeable difference (PRADA logo spacing on the flap, wrong direction of the lower right comet, star embellishments, etc), but would like more knowledgeable input since I was told this bag is 100% authentic but from an outlet. Thank you in advance! Images uploaded were taken by seller /:


----------



## peachsundae

Item Name: Prada Astrology Cahier (Red)
Listing number: 264574615078
Seller ID: amy49
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264574615078
Comments: Hi! I’m new here so I’m sorry for any incorrect format earlier because I didn’t know there is a specific thread for authenticating. I wanted to know if this Prada bag is fake. I googled some images and there were noticeable difference (PRADA logo spacing on the flap, wrong direction of the lower right comet, star embellishments, etc), but would like more knowledgeable input since I was told this bag is 100% authentic but from an outlet. Thank you in advance! Images uploaded were taken by seller /:


----------



## missfiggy

peachsundae said:


> Item Name: Prada Astrology Cahier (Red)
> Listing number: 264574615078
> Seller ID: amy49
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264574615078
> Comments: Hi! I’m new here so I’m sorry for any incorrect format earlier because I didn’t know there is a specific thread for authenticating. I wanted to know if this Prada bag is fake. I googled some images and there were noticeable difference (PRADA logo spacing on the flap, wrong direction of the lower right comet, star embellishments, etc), but would like more knowledgeable input since I was told this bag is 100% authentic but from an outlet. Thank you in advance! Images uploaded were taken by seller /:



Fake fake fake fake fake.  Not from any Prada outlet on this planet.


----------



## peachsundae

missfiggy said:


> Fake fake fake fake fake.  Not from any Prada outlet on this planet.


Thank you so much! The seller either knows it’s a fake or also bought it thinking it was real. I won’t be purchasing this.


----------



## missfiggy

Dashali said:


> Thank you, I’ve manage to find the link. If I did smth wrong, sorry one more time, I was trying to read very carefully.
> 
> Item Name: сумка Prada/ Prada cuir double twin
> Listing number:  1820332047
> Seller ID: Дарья / Darya
> Link: https://m.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_prada_1820332047
> Comments: size large



I think this is probably authentic - there's nothing that screams fake. There seems to be a pen mark or ink mark in one of the photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	



You might want to check with the seller what the mark actually is.


----------



## avocados4lyfee

@missfiggy any ideas on this one, please? Thank you so much


avocados4lyfee said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Bag (not sure of actual name as it was gifted to me from a friend who thrifts.)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: My friend found this thrifting and gifted it to me because I love these colors. I am not sure if it is authentic and I would appreciate it if you guys help me out! THE BAG DID NOT COME WITH ANY STRAP!!!! I added the silver strap myself.
> 
> I am not sure if its authentic of not, inside the bag on the clasp that closes the bag there are series of numbers (i tried my best to photograph as best as possible). It seems like real leather to me as the bag is also really stiff like real leather. There is also no Prada logo on the inside of the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help. I tried to take the best pictures possible following the directions provided on page one.
> 
> If additional info or pics is needed, please let me know! Thanks again!
> 
> Again, the silver strap pictures was added by me (did not come with the actual bag)!!!
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245


#@


----------



## missfiggy

avocados4lyfee said:


> @missfiggy any ideas on this one, please? Thank you so much
> 
> #@



Sorry - no - waaaaaaay out of my comfort zone.


----------



## avocados4lyfee

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - no - waaaaaaay out of my comfort zone.


@missfiggy Thank you so much for your reply. Hopefully someone may know....Happy Holidays!


----------



## prdx

Hey
I dont know anything about prada bags, so: I bought this one and the lady said its from the 60s. I think its fake but im not sure. Can someone indentify this one?

thanks


----------



## prdx

Hey
I dont know anything about prada bags, so: I bought this one and the lady said its from the 60s. I think its fake but im not sure. Can someone indentify this one?

thanks


----------



## Bratty1919

prdx said:


> Hey
> I dont know anything about prada bags, so: I bought this one and the lady said its from the 60s. I think its fake but im not sure. Can someone indentify this one?
> 
> thanks



This is an old fake.


----------



## avocados4lyfee

avocados4lyfee said:


> Hello!
> @Bratty1919 any idea on this bag please? Thank you & Happy Holidays! (please also let me know if I should post more pictures)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Bag (not sure of actual name as it was gifted to me from a friend who thrifts.)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: My friend found this thrifting and gifted it to me because I love these colors. I am not sure if it is authentic and I would appreciate it if you guys help me out! THE BAG DID NOT COME WITH ANY STRAP!!!! I added the silver strap myself.
> 
> I am not sure if its authentic of not, inside the bag on the clasp that closes the bag there are series of numbers (i tried my best to photograph as best as possible). It seems like real leather to me as the bag is also really stiff like real leather. There is also no Prada logo on the inside of the bag.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help. I tried to take the best pictures possible following the directions provided on page one.
> 
> If additional info or pics is needed, please let me know! Thanks again!
> 
> Again, the silver strap pictures was added by me (did not come with the actual bag)!!!
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245
> View attachment 4621244
> View attachment 4621245


----------



## Dashali

missfiggy said:


> I think this is probably authentic - there's nothing that screams fake. There seems to be a pen mark or ink mark in one of the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621513
> 
> You might want to check with the seller what the mark actually is.


Thank you sooo much for you time and knowledge. Happy holidays.


----------



## missfiggy

Well...somewhere in the world it is Christmas and I'm sure it will work its way around the globe until it reaches you all. So Merries and Happies to everyone, and may good fortune come your way in 2020.


----------



## poopsie

missfiggy said:


> Well...somewhere in the world it is Christmas and I'm sure it will work its way around the globe until it reaches you all. So Merries and Happies to everyone, and may good fortune come your way in 2020.



Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

Hi I was looking on fashionphile and wanted make sure it’s a trusted reseller?  Can someone help authenticate this for me please, a while back I read a post that they’ve sold fakes but I could be wrong.  Thank you in advance,  link https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-vitello-metal-wristlet-wallet-fuoco-443288


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkandblueberries said:


> Hi I was looking on fashionphile and wanted make sure it’s a trusted reseller?  Can someone help authenticate this for me please, a while back I read a post that they’ve sold fakes but I could be wrong.  Thank you in advance,  link https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-tessuto-vitello-metal-wristlet-wallet-fuoco-443288



This looks fine and fashionphile has a full money back guarantee for authenticity.


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

I’ve been finding the style brand new on carousell a lot , I do prefer new and in Peonie .  Is this a trusted place?  Can someone help authenticate this wallet? 

https://my.carousell.com/p/new-auth...ristlet-wallet-1m1438-peonia-250442947/photos

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

missfiggy said:


> This looks fine and fashionphile has a full money back guarantee for authenticity.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho is vacating. You guys are on your own!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho is vacating. You guys are on your own!



Boodiful sunset - enjoy your vaccy. Happy New Year!!


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkandblueberries said:


> I’ve been finding the style brand new on carousell a lot , I do prefer new and in Peonie .  Is this a trusted place?  Can someone help authenticate this wallet?
> 
> https://my.carousell.com/p/new-auth...ristlet-wallet-1m1438-peonia-250442947/photos
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Your link doesn't take me anywhere except the home page.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho is vacating. You guys are on your own!



Dammit....it's SUNRISE isn't it. Geography does not agree with me...


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho is vacating. You guys are on your own!



Enjoy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Boodiful sunset - enjoy your vaccy. Happy New Year!!


Sunrise, actually.  I finally got my sorry self out of bed to get some sunrise shots this year.  I always get killer sunsets there (this year was no exception), but never sunrises.  This island faces due South, so as you face the ocean, the sun rises from the left to the right.  Sunshine all day and KILLER sunsets (and sunrises) in the winter with the shorter days.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Dammit....it's SUNRISE isn't it. Geography does not agree with me...


I just saw this post after I replied to your other one.


----------



## nathart

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm not convinced this is real.


I’m sorry for the late reply, thank you so very much, I appreciate it! I was really thinking of getting it.


----------



## GK90

Hello guys, 

can anyone help me with attached bag and tell me if it’s a original one or not? 

it’s a prada double bag 
#BN2761 / Saffiano Cuir 
Color Nero 1 
Item number 1BG887_2A4A_F0LJ4_V_OOO 
Good condition 
Found abd bought this bag under:
https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/225223740-prada-doppeltasche

Many thanks


----------



## Kamrie Moulton

Hello All! Hope you had wonderful holidays. 

Any help authenticatin this nylon Prada bag would be wonderful. Thank you! 




Item Name: *Prada Nylon Mini Hunter Green, Kendall Jenner*

Listing number: 184106268216

Seller ID: *wpcravens_123*

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184106268216?ul_noapp=true

Comments: Owner says they bought it in Italy at Prada, NWT, with tissue paper


----------



## missfiggy

GK90 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> can anyone help me with attached bag and tell me if it’s a original one or not?
> 
> it’s a prada double bag
> #BN2761 / Saffiano Cuir
> Color Nero 1
> Item number 1BG887_2A4A_F0LJ4_V_OOO
> Good condition
> Found abd bought this bag under:
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/225223740-prada-doppeltasche
> 
> Many thanks



The bag in the photos looks to be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Kamrie Moulton said:


> Hello All! Hope you had wonderful holidays.
> 
> Any help authenticatin this nylon Prada bag would be wonderful. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Nylon Mini Hunter Green, Kendall Jenner*
> 
> Listing number: 184106268216
> 
> Seller ID: *wpcravens_123*
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/184106268216?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Comments: Owner says they bought it in Italy at Prada, NWT, with tissue paper
> 
> View attachment 4628227
> View attachment 4628228
> View attachment 4628229
> View attachment 4628230
> View attachment 4628231
> View attachment 4628232
> View attachment 4628233
> View attachment 4628234
> View attachment 4628235
> View attachment 4628236
> View attachment 4628237




Looks authentic.


----------



## GK90

missfiggy said:


> The bag in the photos looks to be authentic.


Thanks a lot missfiggy 
I was a little bit confused about the dust bag, never seen a black one with this prada logo on it thought it was a Fake


----------



## Kamrie Moulton

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you missfiggy! Greatly appreciated! 



missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

GK90 said:


> Thanks a lot missfiggy
> I was a little bit confused about the dust bag, never seen a black one with this prada logo on it thought it was a Fake



These dark dustbags were around quite some years ago. Maybe reissued with the reissued styles.


----------



## ice2k

Hi everyone,
I‘m pretty sure it‘s the real deal, what do you guys think? TIA!!

Item Name: Prada cosmetic pouch
Listing number: - 
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: Pics were sent to me by a friend


----------



## missfiggy

ice2k said:


> Hi everyone,
> I‘m pretty sure it‘s the real deal, what do you guys think? TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada cosmetic pouch
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: Pics were sent to me by a friend



Unfortunately it is absolutely impossible to authenticate these small nylons just with photos.  Cards are well faked nowadays too, so the presence, or absence, of a card is no help.


----------



## LuluBaglover

Please help authenticate this Prada bag. I own this bag and bought it from a reseller of bags. I just feel like it is real but not an expert. Thank you so much in advance. The leather is lambskin and really soft.


----------



## missfiggy

LuluBaglover said:


> Please help authenticate this Prada bag. I own this bag and bought it from a reseller of bags. I just feel like it is real but not an expert. Thank you so much in advance. The leather is lambskin and really soft.



I've only seen this colorway once before and that was over 10 years ago but I don't think my memory is tricking me.  I think this is authentic.


----------



## ice2k

Thanks! The photos are part of a listing by a private seller. Judging by the other items she‘s selling, I suppose it could be real. So you at least see no red flags that scream „FAKE!“?



missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately it is absolutely impossible to authenticate these small nylons just with photos.  Cards are well faked nowadays too, so the presence, or absence, of a card is no help.


----------



## LuluBaglover

missfiggy said:


> I've only seen this colorway once before and that was over 10 years ago but I don't think my memory is tricking me.  I think this is authentic.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

ice2k said:


> Thanks! The photos are part of a listing by a private seller. Judging by the other items she‘s selling, I suppose it could be real. So you at least see no red flags that scream „FAKE!“?



No red flags.


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi all would You pleAse help me to authenticate this bag
Item: Prada Vitello Daino Tote, Navy. No Shoulder Strap. 
Item number: 303396874060
Seller: moomin99purple
Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Hi all would You pleAse help me to authenticate this bag
> Item: Prada Vitello Daino Tote, Navy. No Shoulder Strap.
> Item number: 303396874060
> Seller: moomin99purple
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Tote-Navy-No-Shoulder-Strap/303396874060?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


And more pictures


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Hi all would You pleAse help me to authenticate this bag
> Item: Prada Vitello Daino Tote, Navy. No Shoulder Strap.
> Item number: 303396874060
> Seller: moomin99purple
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-Tote-Navy-No-Shoulder-Strap/303396874060?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


 thank You in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> And more pictures



Looks authentic.


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much! I was afraid because letters on inside tab aren’t crisp and clear


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Thank you so much! I was afraid because letters on inside tab aren’t crisp and clear


And I have seen the difference in leather tab on a sides. On my bag it is much shorter then on attached from fashionphile. Inside tag it looks like letter R doesn’t have gap like the one from fashiopile and letter L in Milano looks different then on bag from fashionphile


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinkie* said:


> And I have seen the difference in leather tab on a sides. On my bag it is much shorter then on attached from fashionphile. Inside tag it looks like letter R doesn’t have gap like the one from fashiopile and letter L in Milano looks different then on bag from fashionphile


You're comparing apples to oranges.  The other bag is a different style and leather.

If you aren't convinced it's authentic, which I agree it is authentic, then return it.


----------



## Pinkie*

Prada Psycho said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges.  The other bag is a different style and leather.
> 
> If you aren't convinced it's authentic, which I agree it is authentic, then return it.


I asked Because I believe in what authenticators  say. I just showed what was different to me as I was watching some YouTube videos were they do authentication and they said some things which made me think it isn’t real. The bag from pic on fashionphile looked the same to me from outside but in different leather. Thanks for your opinions


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> Thank you so much! I was afraid because letters on inside tab aren’t crisp and clear



I've seen them smudged even worse than yours and I've seen labels sewn in upside down - all a testament to Prada's diminishing quality assurance.


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> I asked Because I believe in what authenticators  say. I just showed what was different to me as I was watching some YouTube videos were they do authentication and they said some things which made me think it isn’t real. The bag from pic on fashionphile looked the same to me from outside but in different leather. Thanks for your opinions



You're comparing two different styles, in two different leathers, from two different ranges, from two different years.  OF COURSE they are going to be different. That heavy pebbled leather is NOTORIOUSLY DIFFICULT to get a good print on.  

And PLEEEEEEEEEZ.....ignore most of what is on youtube videos. I've seen some egregiously fake bags "authenticated" by youtube "experts".

And, as PP says above - if you don't trust us, don't feel it's authentic, then send it back.


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> You're comparing two different styles, in two different leathers, from two different ranges, from two different years.  OF COURSE they are going to be different. That heavy pebbled leather is NOTORIOUSLY DIFFICULT to get a good print on.
> 
> And PLEEEEEEEEEZ.....ignore most of what is on youtube videos. I've seen some egregiously fake bags "authenticated" by youtube "experts".
> 
> And, as PP says above - if you don't trust us, don't feel it's authentic, then send it back.


I believe you of course I do. Thank you very much! I like the bag really a lot!


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear ladies! I was talking at work about you and how you helped me to keep the bag which I scored on eBay and then my coworker said to me that she would sell me small pink Prada bag if I want. She wants to sell me at 400$ 
Would you please tell is this real bag and if it is do you think the price is ok for condition. Thanks  in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

it would be my second Prada bag


----------



## chvdtn

Hi everyone,

I've been eyeing this Studded Vela Waistbag from Jomashop:

https://www.jomashop.com/prada-belt...MI0ajW3KKE5wIVj8hkCh2D3woQEAQYASABEgKrqPD_BwE

Any thoughts?


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies! I was talking at work about you and how you helped me to keep the bag which I scored on eBay and then my coworker said to me that she would sell me small pink Prada bag if I want. She wants to sell me at 400$
> Would you please tell is this real bag and if it is do you think the price is ok for condition. Thanks  in advance



Looks authentic.  We don't comment on price as it is toooooo subjective.  The bag is worth whatever you're prepared to pay for it.


----------



## missfiggy

chvdtn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been eyeing this Studded Vela Waistbag from Jomashop:
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/prada-belt...MI0ajW3KKE5wIVj8hkCh2D3woQEAQYASABEgKrqPD_BwE
> 
> Any thoughts?



I have no knowledge or experience of this site, and these nylons are notoriously easy to fake. That said, there are no red flags or alarm bells in any of the photos on the site.


----------



## chvdtn

missfiggy said:


> I have no knowledge or experience of this site, and these nylons are notoriously easy to fake. That said, there are no red flags or alarm bells in any of the photos on the site.



Hi Missfiggy,
Thanks so much for your quick reply! I jumped the gun after reading through lots of reviews and the bag should be arriving Friday. Looks like JS has a 30 day return policy so I'll be posting more close-up pics when I get it.

Appreciate it so much.


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  We don't comment on price as it is toooooo subjective.  The bag is worth whatever you're prepared to pay for it.


Thanks a lot
I think i will buy it!


----------



## Sp123

Hi. I know nothing about this bag. It was thrifted. Please help.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sp123 said:


> Hi. I know nothing about this bag. It was thrifted. Please help.
> 
> View attachment 4640308
> View attachment 4640306
> View attachment 4640306
> View attachment 4640305
> View attachment 4640304
> View attachment 4640305
> View attachment 4640306
> View attachment 4640307
> View attachment 4640307
> View attachment 4640308
> View attachment 4640303
> View attachment 4640302
> View attachment 4640302
> View attachment 4640303
> View attachment 4640304
> View attachment 4640305
> View attachment 4640306
> View attachment 4640307
> View attachment 4640308


Thrift it to the nearest dumpster. It's fake.


----------



## natb27

Dear Authenticators, 

Item Name:  Prada khaki green beige makeup bag pouch bear zip up sequins
Listing number: 164011497108
Seller ID: rebbou-25
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-kh...497108?hash=item262fd8d694:g:iK8AAOSwgZteCesD

Comments: Dear Authenticators, please can you take a look at this 'Prada' makeup bag / pouch / clutch that I recently bought on ebay. I have received the item, and I am 100% sure it is not genuine. I have enough genuine Prada bags and accessories to immediately feel & see the difference in the quality of the lining and the zips / zippers.
I have emailed the seller and they told me they are sorry, they are surprised, they bought it themselves on ebay and paid more. 
They told me to open a refund / return request and they will give me their address (to send it back to them) and will give me a full refund. I have done that; however, I haven't heard back from them since making the request. Obviously, they may just be busy and there is still time for them to get back to me. 

However, I wanted to ask the Prada authenticators on here their expert opinion. I feel it isn't even a good copy, from the lining and zippers alone. 

Thank-you very much for your time and skills, I really appreciate any help that you can offer me.

Kindest Regards

There are more photos in the ebay listing


----------



## missfiggy

natb27 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Item Name:  Prada khaki green beige makeup bag pouch bear zip up sequins
> Listing number: 164011497108
> Seller ID: rebbou-25
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-kh...497108?hash=item262fd8d694:g:iK8AAOSwgZteCesD
> 
> Comments: Dear Authenticators, please can you take a look at this 'Prada' makeup bag / pouch / clutch that I recently bought on ebay. I have received the item, and I am 100% sure it is not genuine. I have enough genuine Prada bags and accessories to immediately feel & see the difference in the quality of the lining and the zips / zippers.
> I have emailed the seller and they told me they are sorry, they are surprised, they bought it themselves on ebay and paid more.
> They told me to open a refund / return request and they will give me their address (to send it back to them) and will give me a full refund. I have done that; however, I haven't heard back from them since making the request. Obviously, they may just be busy and there is still time for them to get back to me.
> 
> However, I wanted to ask the Prada authenticators on here their expert opinion. I feel it isn't even a good copy, from the lining and zippers alone.
> 
> Thank-you very much for your time and skills, I really appreciate any help that you can offer me.
> 
> Kindest Regards
> 
> There are more photos in the ebay listing



I certainly don't need any more photos - this one is an absolute STINKER of a FAKE. I'm surprised you got caught out with this one as the ebay photos show an obvious and amateur fake. However I think you'll find ebay will be sympathetic to your case.


----------



## natb27

missfiggy said:


> I certainly don't need any more photos - this one is an absolute STINKER of a FAKE. I'm surprised you got caught out with this one as the ebay photos show an obvious and amateur fake. However I think you'll find ebay will be sympathetic to your case.


Thank-you very much missfiggy. As soon as I saw it in the flesh and felt it, I knew. 
As they say .... it is only a mistake, if you don't learn from it.

Kind Regards, I really appreciate your time and help.


----------



## AJPCJP

First time poster and I’d love your help.  I’ve been to a local pawn shop and gotten advice that they believe it is real. The thing that is throwing me off is the tag on the inside. Everywhere I read it says number, mine says 7/D. Has anyone seen this before?  
Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

AJPCJP said:


> First time poster and I’d love your help.  I’ve been to a local pawn shop and gotten advice that they believe it is real. The thing that is throwing me off is the tag on the inside. Everywhere I read it says number, mine says 7/D. Has anyone seen this before?
> Thank you!



Can't help without a photo of the tag(s) inside the bag. If they're worrying you we need to see them.


----------



## AJPCJP

missfiggy said:


> Can't help without a photo of the tag(s) inside the bag. If they're worrying you we need to see them.


Oh my gosh!  I thought that photo was uploaded!


----------



## missfiggy

AJPCJP said:


> Oh my gosh!  I thought that photo was uploaded!



The bag looks authentic.  People shouldn't take any notice of any authenticity guide which places any store on the "little white tag".  It's got sweet FA to do with authenticity.


----------



## AJPCJP

missfiggy said:


> The bag looks authentic.  People shouldn't take any notice of any authenticity guide which places any store on the "little white tag".  It's got sweet FA to do with authenticity.


Thanks for your feed back. I felt pretty confident but was just doubting that since I hadn’t read about it.  It’s a really solid bag and I can’t wait to use it. Thank you again!


----------



## Easyg622

There is no white tag inside, could it still be real?


----------



## Easyg622

Meant to write Prada my autocorrect changed it


----------



## Easyg622

Hey I’m new here hope I’m doing this right. Is this real no white tag inside but everything else seems to be authentic.


----------



## PepperLaRu

This is my first time posting to TPF so please be kind. I bought this Prada backpack on Ebay. There was no authenticity card. The seller said it was a gift (I know, red flag) and they didn’t have anything that came with it. The thing that bothers me is there are two white factory tags in it. Each is in a different pocket and each is a different number. The exterior pocket has 173 and interior has 58. Also, the bag smells like a hamburger. Legit, a hamburger so any help you can provide with authentication before I start scrubbing would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Is this International White Tag Week?  

Overlooking that, no post will be addressed unless it is in the proper authentication request format as outlined on page one, post one of this thread.


----------



## PepperLaRu

Prada Psycho said:


> Is this International White Tag Week?
> 
> Overlooking that, no post will be addressed unless it is in the proper authentication request format as outlined on page one, post one of this thread.


I’m sorry. I thought I was following the format but looking at it again I see I didn’t follow the format. I’ll try again


----------



## theatreburr

Hello,

Long-time lurker, first-time poster on here. Looking to buy a secondhand Portafoglio + Portamon Leather Wallet for my sister, so I thought I'd get some advice on here.

Item Name: Prada Portafoglio + Portamon Leather Wallet (Size: TU; Art.: 1M0523; Colour: Nero; Group Name: Saffiano Metal)
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:

For context, the seller is an acquaintance. While I don't not trust them, I'm pretty paranoid, so I figured I'd get an outside opinion to quell my paranoia.
Seller says they purchased the item at an outlet in the USA.
Item is purported to be two years old, but there's quite a bit of wear-and-tear on it because seller only used this one wallet throughout.
Would love to hear everyone's take on it!


----------



## PepperLaRu

Second try. Hope I got it right this time

Prada Black Tessuto Single Pocket Mini
Listing # 164023582183
Seller ID: doctorfaustus1 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=164023582183&transactionId=1944268568006
No authenticity card. I don’t know if the link will work.


----------



## chvdtn

Hi everyone-- I just got my bag and I'm excited to use it and have it authenticated (thank you in advance)!

Item name: Prada Women's Vela Studded Waist Bag
Seller: Jomashop
Original Link: https://www.jomashop.com/prada-belt-bag-1bl010-bybf0002-l.html


----------



## chvdtn

chvdtn said:


> Hi everyone-- I just got my bag and I'm excited to use it and have it authenticated (thank you in advance)!
> 
> Item name: Prada Women's Vela Studded Waist Bag
> Seller: Jomashop
> Original Link: https://www.jomashop.com/prada-belt-bag-1bl010-bybf0002-l.html



I've attached some more pics here.


----------



## missfiggy

Easyg622 said:


> Hey I’m new here hope I’m doing this right. Is this real no white tag inside but everything else seems to be authentic.



AS NOTED ABOVE:

*"People shouldn't take any notice of any authenticity guide which places any store on the "little white tag". It's got sweet FA to do with authenticity."*

If you're new please take the time to read post #1 and perhaps scroll through a few pages to see how things are done here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

chvdtn said:


> I've attached some more pics here.


Find the "Made in" tag and post a good close up of that.


----------



## chvdtn

Prada Psycho said:


> Find the "Made in" tag and post a good close up of that.



Gotcha. Here it is Prada Psycho-- I appreciate your time and energy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chvdtn said:


> Gotcha. Here it is Prada Psycho-- I appreciate your time and energy!


I so loathe that Prada isn't using the monogram lining in these nylon items.  Another cheap-out tactic on their part.  

That out of the way, I'm not seeing anything concerning with this item.  Let's see what @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 have to say.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I so loathe that Prada isn't using the monogram lining in these nylon items.  Another cheap-out tactic on their part.
> 
> That out of the way, I'm not seeing anything concerning with this item.  Let's see what @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 have to say.



Yep...I'm with you - looks authentic.


----------



## chvdtn

missfiggy said:


> Yep...I'm with you - looks authentic.



Yay thank you both! Xoxo


----------



## Jbord

Hello - I would appreciate you looking at the following purse I am considering and provide you advise as to authentic.

Item Name:  Prada. Lyon shoulder Pouch 
Listing number: none 
Seller ID: @llennioshop
Link: https://posh.mk/AjczPZhWq3


----------



## Bratty1919

Jbord said:


> Hello - I would appreciate you looking at the following purse I am considering and provide you advise as to authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada. Lyon shoulder Pouch
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: @llennioshop
> Link: https://posh.mk/AjczPZhWq3



See Page 1, post 1...photos are insufficient


----------



## Jbord

Bratty1919 said:


> See Page 1, post 1...photos are insufficient


Thanks for your reply.  I will send full photos as described in item 1 when received.  I appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jbord said:


> Hello - I would appreciate you looking at the following purse I am considering and provide you advise as to authentic.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada. Lyon shoulder Pouch
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: @llennioshop
> Link: https://posh.mk/AjczPZhWq3





Bratty1919 said:


> See Page 1, post 1...photos are insufficient





Jbord said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I will send full photos as described in item 1 when received.  I appreciate your guidance.



Ditto with @Bratty1919.  Can't see details clearly enough in the seller's listing to make a call.


----------



## JennyNLee

Hi. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item Name: Prada Sling Camera Bag
Seller ID: miss_gsingapore
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/prada-sl...702424&t-referrer_request_id=JWw9-Se8_byQ0QqG


----------



## missfiggy

JennyNLee said:


> Hi. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Sling Camera Bag
> Seller ID: miss_gsingapore
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/prada-sl...702424&t-referrer_request_id=JWw9-Se8_byQ0QqG



Need better close ups of the interior.


----------



## JennyNLee

missfiggy said:


> Need better close ups of the interior.


Hi, Missfiggy. Thanks for replying. Here are close up pictures of the interior sent by seller:


----------



## missfiggy

JennyNLee said:


> Hi, Missfiggy. Thanks for replying. Here are close up pictures of the interior sent by seller:
> View attachment 4647390
> 
> View attachment 4647391
> 
> View attachment 4647392
> 
> View attachment 4647393



Looks fine.


----------



## JennyNLee

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine.


Thanks a lot, Missfiggy.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear ladies 

seller got the bag as a gift but thinks it is real. I won it 
Item: Original Prada Bag Used Vintage
Seller: rosa3918
Item number: 184131065337
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borsa-Pr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies
> 
> seller got the bag as a gift but thinks it is real. I won it
> Item: Original Prada Bag Used Vintage
> Seller: rosa3918
> Item number: 184131065337
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borsa-Prada-Originale-Usata-Vintage/184131065337?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> thank you in advance



Nothing in the very limited photos which makes me think it's fake.  Post more pictures here when you receive it.  Just to be sure.


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> Nothing in the very limited photos which makes me think it's fake.  Post more pictures here when you receive it.  Just to be sure.


thank you I will


----------



## Bratty1919

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies
> 
> seller got the bag as a gift but thinks it is real. I won it
> Item: Original Prada Bag Used Vintage
> Seller: rosa3918
> Item number: 184131065337
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borsa-Prada-Originale-Usata-Vintage/184131065337?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> thank you in advance



Should post here BEFORE you bid...please post pictures once you’re in receipt of the bag.


----------



## Pinkie*

Bratty1919 said:


> Should post here BEFORE you bid...please post pictures once you’re in receipt of the bag.


Ok thank you


----------



## MarkWoo

item name：prada leather backpack
link：https://shopee.tw/product/5701378/2297227378?smtt=0.0.9
item ID：VZ0064
comment： Hello,ladies. Please help me authenticate this pre-love bag. Unfortunately it does not came with dust bag or authenticity cards. Thank you so much. And happy Chinese New Year.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4648681
> View attachment 4648682
> View attachment 4648669
> View attachment 4648672
> View attachment 4648670
> View attachment 4648671
> View attachment 4648673
> View attachment 4648674
> View attachment 4648675
> View attachment 4648676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item name：prada leather backpack
> link：https://shopee.tw/product/5701378/2297227378?smtt=0.0.9
> item ID：VZ0064
> comment： Hello,ladies. Please help me authenticate this pre-love bag. Unfortunately it does not came with dust bag or authenticity cards. Thank you so much. And happy Chinese New Year.


I do NOT think this is authentic.  @missfiggy?  @Bratty1919?


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4648681
> View attachment 4648682
> View attachment 4648669
> View attachment 4648672
> View attachment 4648670
> View attachment 4648671
> View attachment 4648673
> View attachment 4648674
> View attachment 4648675
> View attachment 4648676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item name：prada leather backpack
> link：https://shopee.tw/product/5701378/2297227378?smtt=0.0.9
> item ID：VZ0064
> comment： Hello,ladies. Please help me authenticate this pre-love bag. Unfortunately it does not came with dust bag or authenticity cards. Thank you so much. And happy Chinese New Year.





Prada Psycho said:


> I do NOT think this is authentic.  @missfiggy?  @Bratty1919?



I agree - looks off in soooo many ways.


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4648681
> View attachment 4648682
> View attachment 4648669
> View attachment 4648672
> View attachment 4648670
> View attachment 4648671
> View attachment 4648673
> View attachment 4648674
> View attachment 4648675
> View attachment 4648676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item name：prada leather backpack
> link：https://shopee.tw/product/5701378/2297227378?smtt=0.0.9
> item ID：VZ0064
> comment： Hello,ladies. Please help me authenticate this pre-love bag. Unfortunately it does not came with dust bag or authenticity cards. Thank you so much. And happy Chinese New Year.



Fake.


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> I do NOT think this is authentic.  @missfiggy?  @Bratty1919?





missfiggy said:


> I agree - looks off in soooo many ways.





Bratty1919 said:


> Fake.



Shocking, so sad it’s fake. I will contact the seller immediately and request a refund via shoppee. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Lovie.m

I received this bag today.  I assume it's older.  Everything looks fine to me and I know some of the older ones Logos "R"s don't always have the notch in it, but I'm still interested to know if it's real . @missfiggy 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223853214784


----------



## missfiggy

Lovie.m said:


> I received this bag today.  I assume it's older.  Everything looks fine to me and I know some of the older ones Logos "R"s don't always have the notch in it, but I'm still interested to know if it's real . @missfiggy
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223853214784



I'm no expert on these older nylons, Bratty1919 is much better at these than me.  Having said that, I think it looks authentic, but waaaaaaay old.  Bratty1919??? Thoughts???


----------



## Bratty1919

Lovie.m said:


> I received this bag today.  I assume it's older.  Everything looks fine to me and I know some of the older ones Logos "R"s don't always have the notch in it, but I'm still interested to know if it's real . @missfiggy
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223853214784



Format from Page 1 please


----------



## Bratty1919

.


----------



## Lovie.m

missfiggy said:


> I'm no expert on these older nylons, Bratty1919 is much better at these than me.  Having said that, I think it looks authentic, but waaaaaaay old.  Bratty1919??? Thoughts???



Thanks! ❤


----------



## Lovie.m

Bratty1919 said:


> Format from Page 1 please


Sorry, I'm new to this! @Bratty1919 
Item Name: Authentic PRADA with triangle plate Backpack Â· Daypack nylon
Listing number: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223853214784
Seller ID: https://ebay.com/usr/riruse
Link:
Comments: Hopefully I did that right lol
Everything looks fine to me, I just needed a better eye to help me out, please and thank you


----------



## Lovie.m

missfiggy said:


> I'm no expert on these older nylons, Bratty1919 is much better at these than me.  Having said that, I think it looks authentic, but waaaaaaay old.  Bratty1919??? Thoughts???


I didn't get a reply back from that one, know anybody else who may help me out?


----------



## John50au

Hi Marco,

I have just received a used Prada belt but I have few concerns of mine regarding the authenticity of this item in my hand.
First thing , belt does not have a stamp at the back of the belt that normally stayed the following: Name of the brand, the size in cm and inch, and where it’s made made in Italy).
The only sign of being Prada is a name on the buckle.
I have purchased it on Vestiaire Collective. I had contacted them regarding the lack of stamp and they are promising me that not every belt has it especially the ones that are vintaged.
Could you please be so kind and help me out here in order to understand how big a chance of the belt being genuine. I have some photos attached. 

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Kind regards,
Anastasiia


----------



## mollys14

Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip
Item #: None
Seller: Local
Link: None


Hello! I have included the details that I know. The seller is not on Ebay so I was not sure what to put. I have attached the pictures. Everything looks good to me, but I'm new to Prada. I'm concerned about the factory tag as I'm not familiar with them. I'm new to the site, so any other information that is needed, please let me know. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip


----------



## missfiggy

mollys14 said:


> Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip
> Item #: None
> Seller: Local
> Link: None
> 
> 
> Hello! I have included the details that I know. The seller is not on Ebay so I was not sure what to put. I have attached the pictures. Everything looks good to me, but I'm new to Prada. I'm concerned about the factory tag as I'm not familiar with them. I'm new to the site, so any other information that is needed, please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652054
> View attachment 4652055
> View attachment 4652056
> View attachment 4652057
> View attachment 4652058
> View attachment 4652059
> View attachment 4652060
> View attachment 4652061
> 
> 
> Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Double Zip



Need much better clear close ups of the lining. Also any cards, tags or wrapping.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy and mrfiggy are vacating from 01 Feb to 29 Feb. Will pop in as and when internet permits.








And you can see we both have VERY DIFFERENT ideas of what makes a great vacation!!!


----------



## CharlyParis

Hi girls please help me

I normally buy this bag Monday !

The seller tell me buying this in Italy few years ago.

She lost the strap of the bag

Is real or fake ?

Thank you


----------



## CharlyParis

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls please help me
> 
> I normally buy this bag Monday !
> 
> The seller tell me buying this in Italy few years ago.
> 
> She lost the strap of the bag
> 
> Is real or fake ?
> 
> Thank you




Item Name: Safiano tote ?
Listing number: No have
Seller ID: Vinted
Link: No link french application
Comments: Is seller pics no my pics


----------



## 442454

Hi.

Can anyone please help me with commenting on the authenticity of this bag:

Item Name: Saffiano Galleria
Listing number:   164047739806
Seller ID: lylymore09
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-sa...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

many thanks in advance!


----------



## CharlyParis

Nobody idea ??

I have only 2 hours before my appointment for buy the bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

442454 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with commenting on the authenticity of this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Saffiano Galleria
> Listing number:   164047739806
> Seller ID: lylymore09
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-saffiano-galleria-double-zip-black-handbag-/164047739806?hash=item263201db9e:g:1DEAAOSwQpNeK4QC&nma=true&si=N5ELQRxJD2LT20XfdFeUq6WVwSY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> many thanks in advance!


Inadequate photos, but so far it looks fake. The auction has end. Did you win/buy it?


----------



## CharlyParis

CharlyParis said:


> Hi girls please help me
> 
> I normally buy this bag Monday !
> 
> The seller tell me buying this in Italy few years ago.
> 
> She lost the strap of the bag
> 
> Is real or fake ?
> 
> Thank you



For answering in my post is Authentic !

I'm buying and I'm going to the prada store in vintage and authentic


----------



## 442454

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos, but so far it looks fake. The auction has end. Did you win/buy it?



Hi

Yes I did purchase this. I was unsure about the authenticity because the price is very low but I am protected by ebay if the item is not real. Can I please ask what makes you think the item is not real?
Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

CharlyParis said:


> For answering in my post is Authentic !
> 
> I'm buying and I'm going to the prada store in vintage and authentic


Who said it was authentic?


----------



## Prada Psycho

442454 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I did purchase this. I was unsure about the authenticity because the price is very low but I am protected by ebay if the item is not real. Can I please ask what makes you think the item is not real?
> Thanks


We never give out details.  You're free to post your own photos after you receive the bag, but I'm fairly certain it's fake.


----------



## CharlyParis

Prada Psycho said:


> Who said it was authentic?



Yes why is look fake ?


----------



## 442454

Prada Psycho said:


> We never give out details.  You're free to post your own photos after you receive the bag, but I'm fairly certain it's fake.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thankyou. Sorry, I’m new on here so not sure what is appropriate to ask.
> I’ll post some images when I receive the bag. I just wanted to get some advice before deciding on paying to have it authenticated.


----------



## CharlyParis

Prada Psycho said:


> Who said it was authentic?



I'm anseanswe is same time for new straps but she tell me is to much old he don't have this strap again. But it's fine like this great condition for the price


----------



## CharlyParis

Prada Psycho said:


> Who said it was authentic?[/QUOTE
> 
> Prada Store in Paris I'm just going after purchase the bag


----------



## Prada Psycho

CharlyParis said:


> Prada Store in Paris I'm just going after purchase the bag


Prada store sales associates are not trained to authenticate bags or any other Prada items.  They are trained to sell them.  Prada sales associates are not allowed to even venture an authentication by store policy.


----------



## CharlyParis

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada store sales associates are not trained to authenticate bags or any other Prada items.  They are trained to sell them.  Prada sales associates are not allowed to even venture an authentication by store policy.



Every time I'm buying bag and I'm going to store for verification and he tell me is fake or not. Vuitton Chanel gucci and many other brand. But no problems I'm looking the bag and I'm sure is real so


----------



## CharlyParis

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada store sales associates are not trained to authenticate bags or any other Prada items.  They are trained to sell them.  Prada sales associates are not allowed to even venture an authentication by store policy.



Sorry it's a bit hard to explain myself in English so I'm going to use a translator 

But I went to the store to see the replacement of the handles of the bag that was not sold with the bag and I took the opportunity to ask for information on the bag.


----------



## 442454

Hi. I have some photos if you could please take a look:


----------



## missfiggy

442454 said:


> Hi. I have some photos if you could please take a look:



Looks fake to me too.


----------



## 442454

missfiggy said:


> Looks fake to me too.


Thankyou for responding.
I will be returning this back to the buyer as I’m also not convinced it is authentic.
Can you please advise one thing?
When I look at my genuine prada bags (I have purchased from the store), all the white factory labels are made from a canvas type fabric. In this bag, it is a plastic type material. Do prada use different materials for the factory tag or is it always the same?


----------



## missfiggy

442454 said:


> Thankyou for responding.
> I will be returning this back to the buyer as I’m also not convinced it is authentic.
> Can you please advise one thing?
> When I look at my genuine prada bags (I have purchased from the store), all the white factory labels are made from a canvas type fabric. In this bag, it is a plastic type material. Do prada use different materials for the factory tag or is it always the same?[/QUOTE/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry...no hints. Your own instincts were good...trust them.
> 
> We're working on a few photos so can only comment on what we see. And what I see is a fake for many reasons.


----------



## missfiggy

442454 said:


> Thankyou for responding.
> I will be returning this back to the buyer as I’m also not convinced it is authentic.
> Can you please advise one thing?
> When I look at my genuine prada bags (I have purchased from the store), all the white factory labels are made from a canvas type fabric. In this bag, it is a plastic type material. Do prada use different materials for the factory tag or is it always the same?



Sorry...no hints. Your own instincts were good...trust them.

We're working on a few photos so can only comment on what we see. And what I see is a fake for many reasons.


----------



## 442454

Thankyou


----------



## lorr429

Hello does this look authentic to you? Found on poshmark. Seller doesn’t have photos of inside of the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

lorr429 said:


> Hello does this look authentic to you? Found on poshmark. Seller doesn’t have photos of inside of the bag.



All fakes look authentic when the right photos are taken. Why does the seller have no pics of the inside??? If it's their bag and they want to sell it, surely they can provide decent photos to a potential buyer!!!!!
Personally, in a situation like this, I'd pass unless the seller changed their attitude.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear ladies 
What do you think? I wanted this bag very long time in black and red
Item: authentic Prada bag black 
Item number: 233480471392
Seller flocherry13
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladies
> What do you think? I wanted this bag very long time in black and red
> Item: authentic Prada bag black
> Item number: 233480471392
> Seller flocherry13
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-PRADA-NOIR/233480471392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



thank you in advance


----------



## lorr429

missfiggy said:


> All fakes look authentic when the right photos are taken. Why does the seller have no pics of the inside??? If it's their bag and they want to sell it, surely they can provide decent photos to a potential buyer!!!!!
> Personally, in a situation like this, I'd pass unless the seller changed their attitude.


Ty! 

I (stupidly) ended up purchasing the bag before posting here and asking for more photos. The bag is currently in poshmark possession for their authentication process. As soon as I receive it I will post more photos here.


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> thank you in advance


I can not find Made in tag


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinkie* said:


> I can not find Made in tag


Totally inadequate photos.


----------



## Pinkie*

Prada Psycho said:


> Totally inadequate photos.


Adding more, thank You


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Adding more, thank You


----------



## AtxIron

Request to Authenticate "Wallet"


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Dear authenticators, 

I recently purchased a Prada backpack on Farfetch and it just arrived today. I know I can trust Farfetch but I’m a little suspicious cause the zippers are unbranded... not sure if this is normal. Could I please get an authentication on this? Thank you so much! 

item name: Prada montagna backpack 
Seller: Farfetch 
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/men/prada-logo-backpack-item-12520499.aspx?storeid=11241


----------



## Prada Psycho

GaysianFashionista said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased a Prada backpack on Farfetch and it just arrived today. I know I can trust Farfetch but I’m a little suspicious cause the zippers are unbranded... not sure if this is normal. Could I please get an authentication on this? Thank you so much!
> 
> item name: Prada montagna backpack
> Seller: Farfetch
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/men/prada-logo-backpack-item-12520499.aspx?storeid=11241


Nothing's screaming out as fake to me.  I think it's fine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



*Any authentication requests not following the proper format as specified will be ignored.*


----------



## AtxIron

Prada Psycho said:


> *Any authentication requests not following the proper format as specified will be ignored.*


While I appreciate you not specifically calling me out; I know that I violated these rules in my "wallet" post on the previous page. However, as I do not know the name of this item and it was actually thrifted, I cannot meet the intro requirements. Is this still acceptable given circumstance?

I do understand the reasoning for these requirements though and intend to respect them from here out.

Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

I think this is authentic. There are certainly no red flags that I can see in your plethora of pictures.


----------



## missfiggy

AtxIron said:


> Request to Authenticate "Wallet"
> View attachment 4658104
> View attachment 4658105
> View attachment 4658107
> View attachment 4658117
> View attachment 4658118



Unfortunately, it is impossible to make any assessment of these small leather items, just from photos.  They are usually so well faked that it is only with real life handling that their lack of authenticity becomes evident.
Having said that, I see no red flags in the photos you have posted, so it MIGHT be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

GaysianFashionista said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased a Prada backpack on Farfetch and it just arrived today. I know I can trust Farfetch but I’m a little suspicious cause the zippers are unbranded... not sure if this is normal. Could I please get an authentication on this? Thank you so much!
> 
> item name: Prada montagna backpack
> Seller: Farfetch
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/men/prada-logo-backpack-item-12520499.aspx?storeid=11241





Prada Psycho said:


> Nothing's screaming out as fake to me.  I think it's fine.



Ditto from me.


----------



## Selena32

Hello authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this prada bag. I got it from Japan and now Im having doubts. I really would appreciate any feedback. Please help and thank you so much in advance!

Item: small brown Prada nylon bag
Seller: Japan online auction


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic. There are certainly no red flags that I can see in your plethora of pictures.


Thank you very much. I think you responded to me? I couldn’t find made in Italy tag in inside pocket


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Hi Authenticators, can you please take a look at this bag for me? I've bought the bag so please see below for photos. 
Item Name: Prada bag nylon × leather used (2185
Listing number: 372905517783
Seller ID: brand_shop_emily
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/372905517783
Comments: I am unsure because of the R in the logo but I thought I could trust this Japanese seller and maybe that this was a very old vintage bag.


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> Thank you very much. I think you responded to me? I couldn’t find made in Italy tag in inside pocket



It will be there somewhere. You might have to pull the pocket inside out. The tags are really small.


----------



## Bratty1919

GaysianFashionista said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased a Prada backpack on Farfetch and it just arrived today. I know I can trust Farfetch but I’m a little suspicious cause the zippers are unbranded... not sure if this is normal. Could I please get an authentication on this? Thank you so much!
> 
> item name: Prada montagna backpack
> Seller: Farfetch
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/men/prada-logo-backpack-item-12520499.aspx?storeid=11241



Looks ok to me.


----------



## Bratty1919

jesssicaaa08 said:


> Hi Authenticators, can you please take a look at this bag for me? I've bought the bag so please see below for photos.
> Item Name: Prada bag nylon × leather used (2185
> Listing number: 372905517783
> Seller ID: brand_shop_emily
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/372905517783
> Comments: I am unsure because of the R in the logo but I thought I could trust this Japanese seller and maybe that this was a very old vintage bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658551
> View attachment 4658553
> View attachment 4658551
> View attachment 4658552
> View attachment 4658553
> View attachment 4658554
> View attachment 4658557
> View attachment 4658558
> View attachment 4658560
> View attachment 4658562
> View attachment 4658563



An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Bratty1919

Selena32 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this prada bag. I got it from Japan and now Im having doubts. I really would appreciate any feedback. Please help and thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: small brown Prada nylon bag
> Seller: Japan online auction
> 
> View attachment 4658480
> View attachment 4658481
> 
> View attachment 4658482
> View attachment 4658483
> View attachment 4658484
> View attachment 4658485
> View attachment 4658486



These pictures are woefully inadequate


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Bratty1919 said:


> An oldie but a goodie!


Thanks so much! I've gotten attached to it now so I'm glad I don't need to send it back


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> It will be there somewhere. You might have to pull the pocket inside out. The tags are really small.


I have taken all material out except the material from 2 pockets as I can not take it out and cannot see it anywhere.


----------



## haleybaby

Hi! Could someone please help with authenticating this bag, it's the re-edition 2005 nylon bag, I bought it over instagram and it seems real from what I can tell but I almost got scammed before with this bag so I'd really appreciate the help!  Thank you so much! Let me know of anything else needed


----------



## lovedresses2010

Hi,

I recently purchased this bag from a local consignment store and was hoping one of you lovely ladies could help me authenticate it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

haleybaby said:


> Hi! Could someone please help with authenticating this bag, it's the re-edition 2005 nylon bag, I bought it over instagram and it seems real from what I can tell but I almost got scammed before with this bag so I'd really appreciate the help!  Thank you so much! Let me know of anything else needed
> View attachment 4660467
> View attachment 4660469




Pretty sure that this is fake.


----------



## Jay12345

Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Any authentication requests not following the proper format as specified will be ignored.*


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> Nothing in the very limited photos which makes me think it's fake.  Post more pictures here when you receive it.  Just to be sure.


Dear missfiggy, finally arrived


----------



## theatreburr

theatreburr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first-time poster on here. Looking to buy a secondhand Portafoglio + Portamon Leather Wallet for my sister, so I thought I'd get some advice on here.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Portafoglio + Portamon Leather Wallet (Size: TU; Art.: 1M0523; Colour: Nero; Group Name: Saffiano Metal)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> For context, the seller is an acquaintance. While I don't not trust them, I'm pretty paranoid, so I figured I'd get an outside opinion to quell my paranoia.
> Seller says they purchased the item at an outlet in the USA.
> Item is purported to be two years old, but there's quite a bit of wear-and-tear on it because seller only used this one wallet throughout.
> Would love to hear everyone's take on it!
> 
> View attachment 4642264
> View attachment 4642265
> View attachment 4642266
> View attachment 4642267
> View attachment 4642268
> View attachment 4642270
> View attachment 4642271
> View attachment 4642272
> View attachment 4642273
> View attachment 4642274
> View attachment 4642275
> View attachment 4642276


Could I possibly bump this authentication request? Thank you!


----------



## Kladner

Hello,
I just purchased this bag via Tradesy and need help authenticating. Please see info/pics below and thanks for your help!

Item Name: Pattina 
Listing number: 26771042
Seller ID: Sue Rodriguez
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-pattina-shoulder-black-saffiano-leather-cross-body-bag/26771042/
Comments: Bag came with dustbag and authenticity cards. White tag contained inside inner pocket reads 204. Also contains Made in India tag but couldn’t get a good picture of internal tags. Chain link strap has adequate weight and leather feels like my other authentic Prada Saffiano bag.


----------



## runandfly

Item Name: Brand New Hearts Flowers Black Prada Comact Wallet
Listing number: eBay item number: 293466168594

Seller ID: verab1977
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...168594?hash=item4453f25d12:g:iQ4AAOSweF1eLDiI

Comments: I would greatly appreciate your assistance in verifying the authenticity of this piece. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## runandfly

Additional photos of above Prada move love wallet


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> It will be there somewhere. You might have to pull the pocket inside out. The tags are really small.


I couldn’t find it. I took everything out except 2 small pockets as I can not turn them out. Would you return the bag if the made in tag is missing.


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> I couldn’t find it. I took everything out except 2 small pockets as I can not turn them out. Would you return the bag if the made in tag is missing.


I was reading old tpf posts and I found it left from the inside zipper in the corner. I am so happy.


----------



## rtwrtw

Hello, would appreciate if you could help me out with this! 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Montagna Bag
Listing number: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
Seller ID: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
Link: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
Comments: Hope the pictures below will suffice. Areas that I found suspicious - the triangle logo looks misaligned at the bottom, the interior says MIC tho I think that's possible these days, and the zips have no brand on the underside. Seller claimed it was bought at boutique in SG, with receipt to prove, but I only have this card.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinkie* said:


> I was reading old tpf posts and I found it left from the inside zipper in the corner. I am so happy.


They're sneaky about where the hide them.  Plus, when you see photos of the tags they give the illusion that the tag is much larger than it really is.  I've spent my share of time looking for them myself!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rtwrtw said:


> Hello, would appreciate if you could help me out with this!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Montagna Bag
> Listing number: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
> Seller ID: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
> Link: Nil (as I purchased from an consignment app)
> Comments: Hope the pictures below will suffice. Areas that I found suspicious - the triangle logo looks misaligned at the bottom, the interior says MIC tho I think that's possible these days, and the zips have no brand on the underside. Seller claimed it was bought at boutique in SG, with receipt to prove, but I only have this card.


No red flags for me, but let's see what @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919  have to say.


----------



## Pinkie*

Prada Psycho said:


> They're sneaky about where the hide them.  Plus, when you see photos of the tags they give the illusion that the tag is much larger than it really is.  I've spent my share of time looking for them myself!


I took everything out and didn’t see it. Really small tag, indeed, on pics looks much bigger. I have also read that prada now is made in India also and if you can not find the made in tag then it isn’t made in Italy. And I still can’t believe how I saw on YouTube a movie fake vs real prada and there the lady said if there is a stitch below button snap on both sides of the bag then the bag is fake. I can not believe how people talk ****


----------



## lorr429

Hello again! So, the purse finally arrived. Poshmark said it was authentic, but idk how accurate their authenticates are. Below are photos. What do you think?

Name: Vela Nylon Stydded Shoulder Bag


----------



## lorr429

More photos:


----------



## lorr429

Better photo of made in tag :


----------



## rtwrtw

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me, but let's see what @missfiggy  and @Bratty1919  have to say.



That’s really good to hear thank you.

One major issue I had was the misalignment of the black part of the triangle and the circle at the bottom. Is it common that they are not perfectly aligned?


----------



## sssssasha

Hi Authenticators, 
Could you please take a look at this bag for me? 
Item Name: Prada Sidonie
Listing № 1863475786
Seller ID: AB
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_prada_sidonie_original_1863475786
Attached additional photos that I requested from seller. She said she bought it on Farfetch and can provide an invoice.
Thank you!


----------



## runandfly

runandfly said:


> Item Name: Brand New Hearts Flowers Black Prada Compact Wallet
> Listing number: eBay item number: 293466168594
> 
> Seller ID: verab1977
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-Ne...168594?hash=item4453f25d12:g:iQ4AAOSweF1eLDiI
> 
> Comments: I would greatly appreciate your assistance in verifying the authenticity of this piece. Many thanks in advance!



Any help with this? Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

lorr429 said:


> Better photo of made in tag :



This looks good to me.


----------



## missfiggy

rtwrtw said:


> That’s really good to hear thank you.
> 
> One major issue I had was the misalignment of the black part of the triangle and the circle at the bottom. Is it common that they are not perfectly aligned?



The misalignment of the logo plate would annoy me too, but I feel that it's just another example of Prada's woeful quality control. The bag itself looks authentic to me.


----------



## Ramen21

Hello!

I would need your help in authenticating this Prada.

product: Prada ( Authentic/Original)
working link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/275087037


----------



## Ramen21

Dears,

may I also have this one authenticated:

name: prada vitello daino
Working link: Prada Daino ( Authentic/ Original) https://ph.carousell.com/p/265971535


----------



## jlp830

Hello, I would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this Prada Re-Edition and put my mind at ease! Thanks in advance.

Item name: Prada Re-Edition 2000 Nylon Mini-Bag
Listing number: 383407772031
Seller ID: cargolargo
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/383407772031
Comments: it passed Mercari’s authentication, but to me, the bag’s material (e.g., the leather key pouch, leather zipper pull, interior lining) doesn’t feel “real;” it feels very plastic-y but I also don’t own any non-vintage Prada pieces so I don’t have a reference ‍♀️

Photos:


----------



## jlp830

Photos continued (last set):


----------



## missfiggy

jlp830 said:


> Photos continued (last set):





jlp830 said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this Prada Re-Edition and put my mind at ease! Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Prada Re-Edition 2000 Nylon Mini-Bag
> Listing number: 383407772031
> Seller ID: cargolargo
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/383407772031
> Comments: it passed Mercari’s authentication, but to me, the bag’s material (e.g., the leather key pouch, leather zipper pull, interior lining) doesn’t feel “real;” it feels very plastic-y but I also don’t own any non-vintage Prada pieces so I don’t have a reference ‍♀️
> 
> Photos:



Whilst I can't feel the bag, what I can see gives me jitters. If this was delivered to me, it would have been sent back pronto


----------



## Prada Psycho

jlp830 said:


> Photos continued (last set):





missfiggy said:


> Whilst I can't feel the bag, what I can see gives me jitters. If this was delivered to me, it would have been sent back pronto



Ditto.  One specific detail (which shall go unnamed, but @missfiggy is seeing it I'm sure),screams FAKE!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Item Name: Prada Cahier
Comments: Slightly annoying that she used flash so I can't see if it's the proper purple color. She said it was a gift and she doesn't have the cards/dustbag anymore

It looks like the one I tried on in Italy but I just want to be sure. I bought it because the price was good and it seemed authentic to me but I have 3 days after delivery to report an issue/fake item. When it arrives I can update with better quality pictures if these aren't enough.


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> Item Name: Prada Cahier
> Comments: Slightly annoying that she used flash so I can't see if it's the proper purple color. She said it was a gift and she doesn't have the cards/dustbag anymore
> 
> It looks like the one I tried on in Italy but I just want to be sure. I bought it because the price was good and it seemed authentic to me but I have 3 days after delivery to report an issue/fake item. When it arrives I can update with better quality pictures if these aren't enough.
> 
> View attachment 4668423
> View attachment 4668443
> View attachment 4668444
> View attachment 4668424
> View attachment 4668425
> View attachment 4668426
> View attachment 4668427
> View attachment 4668428
> View attachment 4668429



We can't help unless you post in the correct format as set out in post #1.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> We can't help unless you post in the correct format as set out in post #1.



My apologies, I assumed since I bought the item and included all the photos you wouldn’t need the link. Updating! Only including one photo since the rest are above and in the link.

Thanks for your help!  

Item Name: Prada Cahier
Listing number: 5e4627262e7c2fed76bf5b3e_ (I assume this is it since it's Poshmark and not eBay)_
Seller ID: kaitlynfairb848 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-purple-Astrology-Cahier-Bag-5e4627262e7c2fed76bf5b3e
Comments: 
It looks like the one I tried on in Italy but I just want to be sure. I bought it because the price was good and it seemed authentic to me but I have 3 days after delivery to report an issue/fake item. When it arrives I can update with better quality pictures if these aren't enough.
Slightly annoying that she used flash so I can't tell if it's the proper purple color. She said it was a gift and she doesn't have the cards/dustbag anymore


----------



## Prada Psycho

Closet_Fashion said:


> Item Name: Prada Cahier
> Comments: Slightly annoying that she used flash so I can't see if it's the proper purple color. She said it was a gift and she doesn't have the cards/dustbag anymore
> 
> It looks like the one I tried on in Italy but I just want to be sure. I bought it because the price was good and it seemed authentic to me but I have 3 days after delivery to report an issue/fake item. When it arrives I can update with better quality pictures if these aren't enough.
> 
> View attachment 4668423
> View attachment 4668443
> View attachment 4668444
> View attachment 4668424
> View attachment 4668425
> View attachment 4668426
> View attachment 4668427
> View attachment 4668428
> View attachment 4668429


  Need a crisp, clear close up of the outside Prada logo on the closure.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Prada Psycho said:


> Need a crisp, clear close up of the outside Prada logo on the closure.


Okay, I'll add more/better detail photos when I get the bag! It is going through Poshmark's "authentication" before it comes to me but I've read you can't really trust that.


----------



## manpursefan

Hi Prada Psycho! Saw this bag from a reliable local seller on Instagram but I need an expert to double check its authenticity before I consider buying. I'm not sure why the "Milano" under Prada is boxed. I don't see anything like it in the actual website. 49000 PHP is about $960 for reference.

Item Name: Brand new prada camera case double zip black
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: instagram.com/bagrbrand
Link: 
Comments: My current bag is (https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...lon_shoulder_bag.1BC167_2BYB_F0D9A_V_TBO.html) and I'm considering selling it to get this instead if it's legit. You think it's a good idea?


----------



## Prada Psycho

manpursefan said:


> Hi Prada Psycho! Saw this bag from a reliable local seller on Instagram but I need an expert to double check its authenticity before I consider buying.* I'm not sure why the "Milano" under Prada is boxed. I don't see anything like it in the actual website.* 49000 PHP is about $960 for reference.
> 
> Item Name: Brand new prada camera case double zip black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: instagram.com/bagrbrand
> Link:
> Comments: My current bag is (https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...lon_shoulder_bag.1BC167_2BYB_F0D9A_V_TBO.html) and I'm considering selling it to get this instead if it's legit. You think it's a good idea?
> 
> View attachment 4672037
> View attachment 4672038
> View attachment 4672039
> View attachment 4672040
> View attachment 4672041
> View attachment 4672042
> View attachment 4672043
> View attachment 4672044





I don't get what you mean by "boxed" in reference to the Milano tag.  Beyond than, we need much better photos of the linining, close ups of the all the cards included, close ups of all the logos (front, inside and on the hardware).  

As to whether or not you want to sell your other bag, that's entirely up too you.  They're two very different bags.  The leather is more practical for pretty much any occasion, but if you're in a rainy area, the nylon can't be beaten.


----------



## manpursefan

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't get what you mean by "boxed" in reference to the Milano tag.  Beyond than, we need much better photos of the linining, close ups of the all the cards included, close ups of all the logos (front, inside and on the hardware).
> 
> As to whether or not you want to sell your other bag, that's entirely up too you.  They're two very different bags.  The leather is more practical for pretty much any occasion, but if you're in a rainy area, the nylon can't be beaten.


This is the "boxed Milano" I'm referring to:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm not sure but shouldn't it look this way: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (pic from website)


----------



## windowlite

Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.  
1.  PRADA (model unk.)
2. no listing.
3.  no seller.
4.  Photo link  https://ibb.co/album/bu0piv
5.  Comments:  Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.   I appreciate your time spent for this.  Until later then.........windowlite


----------



## Prada Psycho

manpursefan said:


> This is the "boxed Milano" I'm referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672052
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but shouldn't it look this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from website)


Doesn't mean a thing. Different models, seasons, styles have different touches. However, we'll still need to see those other photos to verify whether this one is real or not.


----------



## Prada Psycho

windowlite said:


> Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.
> 1.  PRADA (model unk.)
> 2. no listing.
> 3.  no seller.
> 4.  Photo link  https://ibb.co/album/bu0piv
> 5.  Comments:  Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.   I appreciate your time spent for this.  Until later then.........windowlite




No red flags for me.  I'd like @Bratty1919  to give her final blessing though since this is a more vintage model.


----------



## ajo96

Hi Guys,

I bought this vintage 90s Prada bag from a “reputable” website, but for some reason this screams fake. Can you guys authenticate for me? The chain seems so light and almost plastic looking. Not sure if vintage Prada’s were made this way back then Also, it was a final sale but they guaranteed authenticity so any pointers on how I could fight this if indeed it is fake, let me know! Thanks!!

ID: Prada Tessuto Impuntu 

didn’t come with authenticity card and there’s no serial number.


----------



## Rhofiz1007

Item Name: Prada Backpack
Link:N/A

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Rhofiz1007

Item Name: Prada two way bag
Link:N/A

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Rhofiz1007

Item Name: Prada Black Sling Bag
Link:N/A

Any help in authenticating this item is greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## missfiggy

windowlite said:


> Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.
> 1.  PRADA (model unk.)
> 2. no listing.
> 3.  no seller.
> 4.  Photo link  https://ibb.co/album/bu0piv
> 5.  Comments:  Hello to All!   I have a thrift store find I wish to have authenticated please.   I appreciate your time spent for this.  Until later then.........windowlite



Authentic, beautiful, ostrich leather.


----------



## missfiggy

Oops...duplication.


----------



## Prada Psycho

.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.




*Any authentication requests not following the proper format as specified will be ignored.*


----------



## aaamummy

1. PRADA (model unk.)
2. no listing.
3. no seller.
4. Photos below
5. Comments: Hello to All! I have a vintage bag I wish to have authenticated please. I have had it since the late 90s/early 00s -it was given to me by my grandmother who had had it for a few years. I can't imagine her buying a fake, but a friend thinks it's not authentic. I appreciate your time and opinions. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

aaamummy said:


> 1. PRADA (model unk.)
> 2. no listing.
> 3. no seller.
> 4. Photos below
> 5. Comments: Hello to All! I have a vintage bag I wish to have authenticated please. I have had it since the late 90s/early 00s -it was given to me by my grandmother who had had it for a few years. I can't imagine her buying a fake, but a friend thinks it's not authentic. I appreciate your time and opinions. Thank you
> View attachment 4673130
> View attachment 4673131


Vintage isn't always my forte, so wait for @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy to chime in, but it looks fine to me.


----------



## missfiggy

aaamummy said:


> 1. PRADA (model unk.)
> 2. no listing.
> 3. no seller.
> 4. Photos below
> 5. Comments: Hello to All! I have a vintage bag I wish to have authenticated please. I have had it since the late 90s/early 00s -it was given to me by my grandmother who had had it for a few years. I can't imagine her buying a fake, but a friend thinks it's not authentic. I appreciate your time and opinions. Thank you
> View attachment 4673130
> View attachment 4673131



Looks authentic to me too.


----------



## Bratty1919

aaamummy said:


> 1. PRADA (model unk.)
> 2. no listing.
> 3. no seller.
> 4. Photos below
> 5. Comments: Hello to All! I have a vintage bag I wish to have authenticated please. I have had it since the late 90s/early 00s -it was given to me by my grandmother who had had it for a few years. I can't imagine her buying a fake, but a friend thinks it's not authentic. I appreciate your time and opinions. Thank you
> View attachment 4673130
> View attachment 4673131




Looks good to me and in nice shape!


----------



## ajo96

Sorry about the previous post and not posting correctly. Here’s all the missing information: 

1. PRADA tessuto shoulder bag 
2. Listing#:N/A
3. Seller ID: TheRealReal 
4. Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/prada-tessuto-shoulder-bag-71uhb?position=0
5. Comments:  I recently purchased this 90s bag and having doubts about its authenticity. What concerns me is how almost plastic looking the chain is and how the hardware in the front and the back of the bag have Prada engraved but crooked. I tried to maybe see if it was loose but it’s not. I own a nylon Prada bag I bought from NEIMANs in December and the quality is so much better. Can you guys help authenticate?


----------



## windowlite

missfiggy said:


> Authentic, beautiful, ostrich leather.


Thank You!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

ajo96 said:


> Sorry about the previous post and not posting correctly. Here’s all the missing information:
> 
> 1. PRADA tessuto shoulder bag
> 2. Listing#:N/A
> 3. Seller ID: TheRealReal
> 4. Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/prada-tessuto-shoulder-bag-71uhb?position=0
> 5. Comments:  I recently purchased this 90s bag and having doubts about its authenticity. What concerns me is how almost plastic looking the chain is and how the hardware in the front and the back of the bag have Prada engraved but crooked. I tried to maybe see if it was loose but it’s not. I own a nylon Prada bag I bought from NEIMANs in December and the quality is so much better. Can you guys help authenticate?



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Closet_Fashion said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier
> Listing number: 5e4627262e7c2fed76bf5b3e_ (I assume this is it since it's Poshmark and not eBay)_
> Seller ID: kaitlynfairb848
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-purple-Astrology-Cahier-Bag-5e4627262e7c2fed76bf5b3e
> Comments:
> It looks like the one I tried on in Italy but I just want to be sure. I bought it because the price was good and it seemed authentic to me but I have 3 days after delivery to report an issue/fake item. When it arrives I can update with better quality pictures if these aren't enough.
> Slightly annoying that she used flash so I can't tell if it's the proper purple color. She said it was a gift and she doesn't have the cards/dustbag anymore



Just an update that it failed Poshmark's authentication so they're sending it back to the seller. Such a shame!  I was 80% sure it wasn't going to be real anyway. Thought it was worth a shot to try knowing they have a good policy for inauthentic items.


----------



## ajo96

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you!


----------



## akabere

1. PRADA (model unknown)
2. No listing
3. No seller ID
4. Photos: https://ibb.co/album/jZs8tv
5. Comments: I recently purchased this vintage bag from Beacon's Closet. It was sold as-is because it was missing a crossbody strap. Came with dust bag, but no authentication card. No number tag either. I've had a hard time finding this particular model online. Quality seems solid, but the inner brand stamp does not have the metal studs like I've seen in other bags.

I hope I've satisfied the posting criteria. Let me know if anything is missing. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

akabere said:


> 1. PRADA (model unknown)
> 2. No listing
> 3. No seller ID
> 4. Photos: https://ibb.co/album/jZs8tv
> 5. Comments: I recently purchased this vintage bag from Beacon's Closet. It was sold as-is because it was missing a crossbody strap. Came with dust bag, but no authentication card. No number tag either. I've had a hard time finding this particular model online. Quality seems solid, but the inner brand stamp does not have the metal studs like I've seen in other bags.
> 
> I hope I've satisfied the posting criteria. Let me know if anything is missing. Thanks!


No red flags for me. That's a great bag, too.  Had a few in my collection.


----------



## akabere

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me. That's a great bag, too.  Had a few in my collection.


Thanks so much!


----------



## dd02

Item Name: Unknown
Listing number: no listing number
Seller ID: no seller id
Link: not sold online
Comments:

I found this bag in a secondhand shop in Japan. Does anybody know the article/style number of this bag? I’m not sure if this bag is authentic since I cannot find similar design from google


----------



## Bratty1919

dd02 said:


> Item Name: Unknown
> Listing number: no listing number
> Seller ID: no seller id
> Link: not sold online
> Comments:
> 
> I found this bag in a secondhand shop in Japan. Does anybody know the article/style number of this bag? I’m not sure if this bag is authentic since I cannot find similar design from google



Please post more pictures, as per Post #1, Page #1


----------



## dd02

Bratty1919 said:


> Please post more pictures, as per Post #1, Page #1



Here are the additional photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> _4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*_
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


.
*4. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*


----------



## padelca

Hello Experts,
Please authenticate this Butterfly KEYRING fob.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Item Name: Prada Butterfly KEYRING fob
Listing number: No listing, was on a Goodwill Coach purse
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments: butterfly is 3” x 3”
Thanking you in advance, Pam


----------



## Bratty1919

padelca said:


> View attachment 4676469
> View attachment 4676468
> View attachment 4676467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> Please authenticate this Butterfly KEYRING fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676466
> 
> Item Name: Prada Butterfly KEYRING fob
> Listing number: No listing, was on a Goodwill Coach purse
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments: butterfly is 3” x 3”
> Thanking you in advance, Pam



This thread is for bags and wallets.


----------



## Bratty1919

dd02 said:


> Here are the additional photos



This is about 20 years old, and real.


----------



## dd02

Bratty1919 said:


> This is about 20 years old, and real.


Thank you! Glad to hear that. I cant find similar style from google but maybe because as you said it’s already 20yrs old. Sorry to ask, but do you know the article/style number of this bag?


----------



## Bratty1919

dd02 said:


> Thank you! Glad to hear that. I cant find similar style from google but maybe because as you said it’s already 20yrs old. Sorry to ask, but do you know the article/style number of this bag?



I don't.


----------



## dd02

Bratty1919 said:


> I don't.


Thank you for your help ❤️


----------



## MarkWoo

item name： Prada Nylone tote
Item ID:1BG696
Seller ID: Sabrina7x4
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/5224671/126577898?smtt=0.0.9
Comment: Hi, ladies. Saw this nylon tote with great deal. would you please authenticate this tote with  pictures that sell provides. Thank you.


----------



## lulu G.

Item name: Prada Trompe
Listing #: PRA340427
Seller ID: RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/prada-2017-trompe-l-oeil-cahier-bag-6fois

Comments: I just got this. I want to make sure. Any help with this would be much appreciated. Let me know if you need more photo. TIA


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4676908
> View attachment 4676907
> View attachment 4676909
> View attachment 4676910
> View attachment 4676911
> View attachment 4676912
> View attachment 4676907
> View attachment 4676906
> View attachment 4676905
> View attachment 4676904
> View attachment 4676903
> View attachment 4676902
> View attachment 4676903
> View attachment 4676904
> View attachment 4676905
> View attachment 4676906
> View attachment 4676907
> View attachment 4676908
> View attachment 4676909
> View attachment 4676910
> View attachment 4676911
> View attachment 4676912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item name： Prada Nylone tote
> Item ID:1BG696
> Seller ID: Sabrina7x4
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/5224671/126577898?smtt=0.0.9
> Comment: Hi, ladies. Saw this nylon tote with great deal. would you please authenticate this tote with  pictures that sell provides. Thank you.



This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

lulu G. said:


> Item name: Prada Trompe
> Listing #: PRA340427
> Seller ID: RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/prada-2017-trompe-l-oeil-cahier-bag-6fois
> 
> Comments: I just got this. I want to make sure. Any help with this would be much appreciated. Let me know if you need more photo. TIA



Clear pictures of all cards - both sides.


----------



## lulu G.

Hi, here are the cards.


missfiggy said:


> Clear pictures of all cards - both sides.



This are the only cards that comes with the bag.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.



Thank you so much. missfiggy.


----------



## beeauty

Hi ladies can you please help me authenticate this Prada tote ? Thank you so much for your help in advance.. please let me know if you need better photos I can post them ASAP thank you again for the help have a great rest of the week ☺️

item name: none
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none


----------



## missfiggy

beeauty said:


> Hi ladies can you please help me authenticate this Prada tote ? Thank you so much for your help in advance.. please let me know if you need better photos I can post them ASAP thank you again for the help have a great rest of the week ☺️
> 
> item name: none
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none



Are you the owner of this bag and if so, where did you purchase it from?


----------



## missfiggy

lulu G. said:


> Hi, here are the cards.
> 
> 
> This are the only cards that comes with the bag.



Nothing screams fake so I'm calling this one authentic.


----------



## beeauty

missfiggy said:


> Are you the owner of this bag and if so, where did you purchase it from?



Yes I’m the owner of the bag  actually it’s my mom she got it at the thrift store she wondering if it’s authentic.. thank you so much in advance for helping


----------



## missfiggy

beeauty said:


> Yes I’m the owner of the bag  actually it’s my mom she got it at the thrift store she wondering if it’s authentic.. thank you so much in advance for helping



I don't think it's authentic but wait and see what Bratty1919 thinks.  She's very good at authenticating veteran and vintage bags.


----------



## beeauty

missfiggy said:


> I don't think it's authentic but wait and see what Bratty1919 thinks.  She's very good at authenticating veteran and vintage bags.




Ok thank you so much for looking over the bag .. I will wait for Bratty1919 to see what she say and let my mom know after


----------



## lulu G.

missfiggy said:


> Nothing screams fake so I'm calling this one authentic.



Thank you, missfiggy . When Im in need of 2nd opinion I always come here. I appreciate all the help this forum do. I rest easy knowing that I've been helped takes all my worries.  Many thank's ladies!


----------



## Jandrews01

Hi please could anyone help me authenticate this prada odette bag!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jandrews01 said:


> Hi please could anyone help me authenticate this prada odette bag!


Authentication request format?


----------



## winston__nguyen

Hi so thankful for the work you all do here!!
1. PRADA (model unknown)
2. Listing link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Vintage-Mini-Hobo-Bag-Black-Calfskin-5c1d3384c2e9fe8c129d861f
3. No seller ID (vintage model)
4: Photos: https://ibb.co/GtShKsk 
5. Comments: I recently purchased a little prada hobo from Poshmark, unfortunately I dont know any information about the model, except that it is allegedly from 1999! It's a smooth, glossy calfskin, with the fabric interior being satin, and the strap being nylon. I love the shape and its size, but maybe because it was so much money for me I have a lot of worries that i blew all of it on a fake. Please let me know what you all think - I am losing sleep lol!


----------



## winston__nguyen

whoops! here is the link with the rest of the detail photos! 

link: https://ibb.co/album/dDFmVa


----------



## jlp830

Hi authenticators,

Would appreciate your help once more.
Here is a Prada purse I already purchased on eBay.

Item Name: PRADA Black Tessuto Nylon Sport Mini Hobo Vintage
Listing number: 392709815950
Seller ID: phigerv-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Blac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I looked for the white serial tag but was unable to find it, I'm not sure if that's a red flag or not.


----------



## Jamie45h

Can this please be authenticated? 
Vitello Diano Prada Hobo bag in tan color 
https://posh.mk/nMrOukbFD4


----------



## Bratty1919

Jamie45h said:


> Can this please be authenticated?
> Vitello Diano Prada Hobo bag in tan color
> https://posh.mk/nMrOukbFD4



Format???


----------



## Inkmster

Help, pls x 
Seller is not listed on here or other websites. No cards.
Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> _*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*_
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.






> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*[/QUOTE]






* I'm going to stop authenticating completely if posters can't follow the simple authentication request format.*


----------



## AllthingsLV

Item Name:  Authentic PRADA Backpack Black Nylon 818384
Listing #153847422008
Seller ID: Colettesshop
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153847422008
Comments:  Small backpack - Measurements: 10.6” x 9” x 4.7”


----------



## AllthingsLV

Additional pics


----------



## AllthingsLV

Last set of pics...


----------



## AllthingsLV

Ok, I forgot these...


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Bandoliera (Men's Nylon Messenger)
Listing number:2VH068 064 F0002
Seller ID: Lin, wang-yao(林彎腰)
Link: 

Comments: Hello, ladies. eyeing on this brand new bag. Seller said got it from a personal shopper. she didn't like how it on her so decide to sell it. she sell it for approx. $630. I asked her for some pics of this bag. would you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## MarkWoo

Sorry, I don't why the link is not show above.

Link:

Thank you again.


----------



## rosielmdk

Can someone help authenticate this?
I actually purchased it already and it's arriving, but would like the additional peace of mind...

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag (Caramel)
Listing number: N/A It's a reseller
Seller ID: N/A, it's a reseller
Link: https://luxeitfwd.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-double-bag-large-4455.html


----------



## Bratty1919

AllthingsLV said:


> Ok, I forgot these...



I’m not convinced this is real.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real.



Oh wow, that is unfortunate.

Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real.




OOOHHHH Bratty1919 - I'm sooooooo glad you said this.  I felt the same when I looked at it yesterday, but wasn't prepared to comment, as I'm not as experienced in these old styles as you are.  I totally concur.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name: Bandoliera (Men's Nylon Messenger)
> Listing number:2VH068 064 F0002
> Seller ID: Lin, wang-yao(林彎腰)
> Link:
> 
> Comments: Hello, ladies. eyeing on this brand new bag. Seller said got it from a personal shopper. she didn't like how it on her so decide to sell it. she sell it for approx. $630. I asked her for some pics of this bag. would you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4688675
> 
> View attachment 4688673
> 
> View attachment 4688674
> 
> View attachment 4688672
> 
> View attachment 4688670
> 
> View attachment 4688669
> 
> View attachment 4688667
> 
> View attachment 4688666
> 
> View attachment 4688665
> 
> View attachment 4688664
> 
> View attachment 4688663




This one looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

rosielmdk said:


> Can someone help authenticate this?
> I actually purchased it already and it's arriving, but would like the additional peace of mind...
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir Double Bag (Caramel)
> Listing number: N/A It's a reseller
> Seller ID: N/A, it's a reseller
> Link: https://luxeitfwd.com/prada-saffiano-cuir-double-bag-large-4455.html



These photos really are too small to show minute details - post photos of the bag when you receive it, particularly the front exterior logo - make sure you get a close up, full frontal of this logo, no slight angles because they obscure details.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic.



Thank you very much, missfiggy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> OOOHHHH Bratty1919 - I'm sooooooo glad you said this.  I felt the same when I looked at it yesterday, but wasn't prepared to comment, as I'm not as experienced in these old styles as you are.  I totally concur.


Ditto here.  Things were off.  Things weren't off.  I decided to wait for @Bratty1919  to chime in. Glad I did.  My verdict was also that it's fake.


----------



## AllthingsLV

missfiggy said:


> OOOHHHH Bratty1919 - I'm sooooooo glad you said this.  I felt the same when I looked at it yesterday, but wasn't prepared to comment, as I'm not as experienced in these old styles as you are.  I totally concur.




I appreciate the work you all do, it's an invaluable service.  Keep up the good work!!  And though I'm disappointed the bag is not real, I am also relieved because I'd started to fall in love with it.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## SydneyMum

Hi everyone and a very happy Saturday to you. I just found this in the trash and would love your opinion. I don't own much Prada but thus has a feeling of authenticity. Thanks in advance x


----------



## Selena32

A good day to everyone. I bought this prada from a thrift and was told its real. But it does not have a white tag. May I know if all vintage prada bags white tags. May I ask for your expert opinions on this


----------



## missfiggy

SydneyMum said:


> Hi everyone and a very happy Saturday to you. I just found this in the trash and would love your opinion. I don't own much Prada but thus has a feeling of authenticity. Thanks in advance x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689768
> View attachment 4689768
> View attachment 4689769



S'not trash!!!! Looks authentic from the clear, but limited photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Selena32 said:


> A good day to everyone. I bought this prada from a thrift and was told its real. But it does not have a white tag. May I know if all vintage prada bags white tags. May I ask for your expert opinions on this



Not vintage and not Prada. Burn it ... it's vile.

AND...PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
GET OVER THE WHITE TAG.  IT HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, NADA, ZILCH, ZERO, NIENTE, RIEN, NOUGHT TO DO WITH AUTHENTICITY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SydneyMum

Thank you missfiggy, I appreciate your help x


missfiggy said:


> S'not trash!!!! Looks authentic from the clear, but limited photos.


----------



## Selena32

missfiggy said:


> Not vintage and not Prada. Burn it ... it's vile.
> 
> AND...PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
> GET OVER THE WHITE TAG.  IT HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, NADA, ZILCH, ZERO, NIENTE, RIEN, NOUGHT TO DO WITH AUTHENTICITY!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much! Im sad that its not real but at least I know!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Item Name:  Authentic PRADA Vintage Mini Backpack Black Womens Unisex Nylon

Listing #174217979775

Seller ID: edoya_zen

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174217979775


----------



## missfiggy

AllthingsLV said:


> Item Name:  Authentic PRADA Vintage Mini Backpack Black Womens Unisex Nylon
> 
> Listing #174217979775
> 
> Seller ID: edoya_zen
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174217979775



I'm not as expert as Bratty1919 on these old ladies, but this one looks real,  and well trashed.


----------



## tanyatanyatanya

Dear authenticators, please help me with this one, bought it in a thrift shop:
1. Prada nylon backpack
2. No listing
3. No seller ID
4. No link
5. Comments: Doesn't have white tag, doesn't have engraving of the one of the zipper brands, and what disturb me the most- doesn't have 'prada' engraved on metal parts of the straps(but has on metal parts of the pockets). 
Hope for your help, thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

tanyatanyatanya said:


> Dear authenticators, please help me with this one, bought it in a thrift shop:
> 1. Prada nylon backpack
> 2. No listing
> 3. No seller ID
> 4. No link
> 5. Comments: Doesn't have white tag, doesn't have engraving of the one of the zipper brands, and what disturb me the most- doesn't have 'prada' engraved on metal parts of the straps(but has on metal parts of the pockets).
> Hope for your help, thanks in advance!



A real old dame and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but wait for Bratty1919's expert opinion.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Can you help me authenticate this old faded prada? Thank you in advance 

Item: *Prada tessuto tote*
user:
Miamiluxfinds
Link:
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m63563707507/

I will take pictures when I receive it, thank you again


----------



## tanyatanyatanya

missfiggy said:


> A real old dame and I'm pretty sure it's authentic but wait for Bratty1919's expert opinion.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kbonita619

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can you help me authenticate this old faded prada? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: *Prada tessuto tote*
> user:
> Miamiluxfinds
> Link:
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m63563707507/
> 
> I will take pictures when I receive it, thank you again


Here are pictures the seller posted


----------



## MarkWoo

1. Name：Prada Nylon belt bag
2. No. 2VL003
3. No seller ID
4. Link: a local shopping site https://www.momoshop.com.tw/goods/GoodsDetail.jsp?i_code=5454288
5. Comments:Hello, ladies. I had this old model before, I sold it year ago. I decide get a new one with new strap. I notice new version got thicker fabric, just like tusseto Backpack I had. Just wanna make sure it is ok. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## rosielmdk

missfiggy said:


> These photos really are too small to show minute details - post photos of the bag when you receive it, particularly the front exterior logo - make sure you get a close up, full frontal of this logo, no slight angles because they obscure details.


Thank you for responding! I received the bag and here are some closeups. If you wouldn't mind taking a look, I'd appreciate it










Hope everyone is staying safe out there.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> 1. Name：Prada Nylon belt bag
> 2. No. 2VL003
> 3. No seller ID
> 4. Link: a local shopping site https://www.momoshop.com.tw/goods/GoodsDetail.jsp?i_code=5454288
> 5. Comments:Hello, ladies. I had this old model before, I sold it year ago. I decide get a new one with new strap. I notice new version got thicker fabric, just like tusseto Backpack I had. Just wanna make sure it is ok. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4692753
> View attachment 4692754
> View attachment 4692755
> View attachment 4692756
> View attachment 4692757
> View attachment 4692758
> View attachment 4692759
> View attachment 4692760
> View attachment 4692761
> View attachment 4692762
> View attachment 4692763



NIIIIICE...looks good to me.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> NIIIIICE...looks good to me.



Thank you very much, Missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

rosielmdk said:


> Thank you for responding! I received the bag and here are some closeups. If you wouldn't mind taking a look, I'd appreciate it
> View attachment 4692904
> View attachment 4692904
> View attachment 4692905
> View attachment 4692906
> View attachment 4692907
> View attachment 4692904
> View attachment 4692905
> View attachment 4692906
> View attachment 4692907
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe out there.



This looks authentic.


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

Item Name: Prada Galleria? tote
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/black-leather-prada-handbag-9525359.shtml
Comments: Cannot find this model anywhere on the internet. (Is the reputation of Vestiaire's authentication experts still as bad as it was a couple of years ago...?)

Hello,
Are there good enough pictures to authenticate these? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello, is it possible to get this authenticated? It is very old and faded, I hope it is real, thank you in advance
Item: *Prada tessuto tote*
user:
Miamiluxfinds
Link:
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m63563707507/


Kbonita619 said:


> Here are pictures the seller posted


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ms.LEAH75 said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria? tote
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/black-leather-prada-handbag-9525359.shtml
> Comments: Cannot find this model anywhere on the internet. (Is the reputation of Vestiaire's authentication experts still as bad as it was a couple of years ago...?)
> 
> Hello,
> Are there good enough pictures to authenticate these? Thank you in advance.


That's so fake that I didn't need more than the first couple of pictures to verify.


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

Prada Psycho said:


> That's so fake that I didn't need more than the first couple of pictures to verify.


Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

Ms.LEAH75 said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria? tote
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/black-leather-prada-handbag-9525359.shtml
> Comments: Cannot find this model anywhere on the internet. (Is the reputation of Vestiaire's authentication experts still as bad as it was a couple of years ago...?)
> 
> Hello,
> Are there good enough pictures to authenticate these? Thank you in advance.




YIKES!!!!.....Someone report this to Vestaire - what a shocker of a fake.  How did this pass their "authentication"????


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> That's so fake that I didn't need more than the first couple of pictures to verify.



Oh I see you already did this one...always 12 hours behind on this side of the world ...


----------



## sw33ty93x

Hello everyone,
        I would love your help to figure out whether this bag I purchased is authentic. I have a 3 day window to return it if it is not authentic in any way. I do not own any Prada bags so I don't know much about Prada bags and this is my first bag. I would love any help that I can get in figuring out if this bag is authentic or not otherwise I will be returning it. Thank you so much for your help and time.

Item Name: "Black Re-edition 2000 nylon purse. Prada"
Listing number: Not available
Seller ID: pjw2wv
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Reedition-2000-nylon-purse-Prada-5e7117dbafade82f6a1f30b1

Comments: Please take a look at the additional photographs that I have taken of the stitching and close up logo plate of the bag. The bag looks hardly used at all, almost new. Furthermore, I found 2 white tags inside the bag as shown in the photographs. I can provide more photos upon request. Once again, thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

missfiggy said:


> YIKES!!!!.....Someone report this to Vestaire - what a shocker of a fake.  How did this pass their "authentication"????


I think they're supposed to authenticate once someone buys this and then sends it to them for checking. Maybe they don't even look at the pictures before that. But they're now offering direct shipping from seller to buyer to everything under 500€ so for my understanding this means that they don't even try to authenticate if the item does not go trough them.


----------



## missfiggy

sw33ty93x said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would love your help to figure out whether this bag I purchased is authentic. I have a 3 day window to return it if it is not authentic in any way. I do not own any Prada bags so I don't know much about Prada bags and this is my first bag. I would love any help that I can get in figuring out if this bag is authentic or not otherwise I will be returning it. Thank you so much for your help and time.
> 
> Item Name: "Black Re-edition 2000 nylon purse. Prada"
> Listing number: Not available
> Seller ID: pjw2wv
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Reedition-2000-nylon-purse-Prada-5e7117dbafade82f6a1f30b1
> 
> Comments: Please take a look at the additional photographs that I have taken of the stitching and close up logo plate of the bag. The bag looks hardly used at all, almost new. Furthermore, I found 2 white tags inside the bag as shown in the photographs. I can provide more photos upon request. Once again, thank you for your time and help!



I don't thing that this is a re-edition.  Things about this look way old and it might be an original that the re-edition was copied from OR...an old fake.  These were one of the most often faked Prada styles.  See if Bratty1919 has more insight into this one as she's more expert on the older styles.


----------



## Kbonita619

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello, is it possible to get this authenticated? It is very old and faded, I hope it is real, thank you in advance
> Item: *Prada tessuto tote*
> user:
> Miamiluxfinds
> Link:
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m63563707507/




March 21: I received the bag, here are the undersides of the zippers. Please let know if it fake so i can get a refund, Thank You


----------



## Kbonita619

Kbonita619 said:


> March 21: I received the bag, here are the undersides of the zippers. Please let know if it fake so i can get a refund, Thank You



i saw this listing from a Japanese user, hopefully my bag is real


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hello,

could you please help me authenticate. This was purchased from poshmark! thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> _Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose._
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.


----------



## Caliyoung87

My apologies, thank you for letting me know. Here is further information:

Item Name: Prada shoulder bag 
Listing number: 
Seller ID:
Link: https://posh.mk/HHzWZGUW54
Comments: I already own this bag now, seller assured me it was authentic 





Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4695784
> View attachment 4695785
> View attachment 4695786
> View attachment 4695787
> View attachment 4695788
> View attachment 4695789
> View attachment 4695790
> View attachment 4695791
> View attachment 4695792
> View attachment 4695793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate. This was purchased from poshmark! thank you!!


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4695817
> View attachment 4695818
> View attachment 4695819
> View attachment 4695820
> View attachment 4695821
> View attachment 4695822
> View attachment 4695823
> View attachment 4695824
> View attachment 4695825
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, thank you for letting me know. Here is further information:
> 
> Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://posh.mk/HHzWZGUW54
> Comments: I already own this bag now, seller assured me it was authentic



here are more photos of the inside lining. Thank you so much in advance for your help!!!


----------



## olgapok

Hi there,
I would love help to authenticate this bag please:
Item Name: Prada Cahier Calf Leather Shoulder bag
Listing number: 293507734041
Seller ID: Delar89
Photo Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Cahi...Gold-Ref-1BD045-2BB0-F0002-V-XCH/293507734041
Comments: Hope that all is needed. I'm new here and apologize if I missed anything.
Thank you so much for all your help and advise. 
Best,
O.


----------



## Bratty1919

sw33ty93x said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would love your help to figure out whether this bag I purchased is authentic. I have a 3 day window to return it if it is not authentic in any way. I do not own any Prada bags so I don't know much about Prada bags and this is my first bag. I would love any help that I can get in figuring out if this bag is authentic or not otherwise I will be returning it. Thank you so much for your help and time.
> 
> Item Name: "Black Re-edition 2000 nylon purse. Prada"
> Listing number: Not available
> Seller ID: pjw2wv
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Reedition-2000-nylon-purse-Prada-5e7117dbafade82f6a1f30b1
> 
> Comments: Please take a look at the additional photographs that I have taken of the stitching and close up logo plate of the bag. The bag looks hardly used at all, almost new. Furthermore, I found 2 white tags inside the bag as shown in the photographs. I can provide more photos upon request. Once again, thank you for your time and help!



Sorry these were faked so often I really can’t say.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hello!

If anyone has the time can they help me authenticate a Prada fairy bag from  Poshmark. Any help is greatly appreciated !!

1. Prada fairy 
2. - no listing no
3. bhann71
4. https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-...N-FAIRY-DESIGN-PURSE-5d00e4c26a7fbaf7bc5b3a23






Thank you to anyone who has the time!!


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> If anyone has the time can they help me authenticate a Prada fairy bag from  Poshmark. Any help is greatly appreciated !!
> 
> 1. Prada fairy
> 2. - no listing no
> 3. bhann71
> 4. https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-...N-FAIRY-DESIGN-PURSE-5d00e4c26a7fbaf7bc5b3a23
> 
> View attachment 4697912
> 
> View attachment 4697913
> 
> 
> Thank you to anyone who has the time!!



FAKE A THOUSAND TIMES!!!!! DO NOT purchase this trash!!!!


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> FAKE A THOUSAND TIMES!!!!! DO NOT purchase this trash!!!!



THANK. YOU. missfiggy


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> THANK. YOU. missfiggy



THIS ONE IS REAL:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-L...012075?hash=item4b76e11e6b:g:CfQAAOSwrSpecJuy


----------



## Livv2thrift

Hey everyone!! First post here - I hope I’m doing it right lol can y’all help me authenticate these shoes? TIA !! 

Item : Prada  running shoes
Location: thrift store find


----------



## Bratty1919

Livv2thrift said:


> Hey everyone!! First post here - I hope I’m doing it right lol can y’all help me authenticate these shoes? TIA !!
> 
> Item : Prada  running shoes
> Location: thrift store find



This thread is for bags & wallets only.


----------



## Pianogeek

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada bag/purse (tessuto sport necessiare)
Listing No: N/A
Seller ID: whooootfisthis
Link: https://grailed.app.link/g3P69BBQh5


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> THIS ONE IS REAL:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRADA-L...012075?hash=item4b76e11e6b:g:CfQAAOSwrSpecJuy



Aww thank you missfiggy! You’re so kind.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hi everyone !

Hope all is well and staying safe!

If anyone has a chance and time can someone please authenticate this Prada fairy. 

Thank you and your time and response is very much greatly appreciated!!!


1. Prada fairy 
2. Seller : multiplayer27
3. Listing number : -
4. Link : 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-Fairy-Leather/402174235362?hash=item5da373d2e2:g:UEUAAOSwJHhedPLr


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Hope all is well and staying safe!
> 
> If anyone has a chance and time can someone please authenticate this Prada fairy.
> 
> Thank you and your time and response is very much greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 1. Prada fairy
> 2. Seller : multiplayer27
> 3. Listing number : -
> 4. Link :
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Bag-Fairy-Leather/402174235362?hash=item5da373d2e2:g:UEUAAOSwJHhedPLr
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700519
> View attachment 4700520



Looks authentic also.  Converting AU$ to US$ makes the Australian one similar in price to this one too.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic also.  Converting AU$ to US$ makes the Australian one similar in price to this one too.



Thank you !!! You have no idea how much your time and help is very greatly appreciated !


----------



## Pianogeek

Pianogeek said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag/purse (tessuto sport necessiare)
> Listing No: N/A
> Seller ID: whooootfisthis
> Link: https://grailed.app.link/g3P69BBQh5



Hi @Bratty1919, I read in earlier posts that you're the expert on vintage items, do you have a verdict on this one? Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

Pianogeek said:


> Hi @Bratty1919, I read in earlier posts that you're the expert on vintage items, do you have a verdict on this one? Thank you!



These were faked a lot; can't be sure.


----------



## maxeline

Hi there.
 Will you look at this Prada bag from E Bay.  For me it looks fine but before i give so  mutch  money, i will ask you. Is it real ?
Greething 
Kira from Danmark. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Prada Wallet Vitello Phenix shopping, 1BG865, Black, New 
The seller is : instyle2003 
EBay produkt ID ( ePID) 782278581
GTIN : 8057943801296


----------



## missfiggy

maxeline said:


> Hi there.
> Will you look at this Prada bag from E Bay.  For me it looks fine but before i give so  mutch  money, i will ask you. Is it real ?
> Greething
> Kira from Danmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701658
> View attachment 4701659
> View attachment 4701660
> View attachment 4701661
> View attachment 4701662
> View attachment 4701663
> View attachment 4701664
> View attachment 4701665
> View attachment 4701666
> 
> 
> Prada Wallet Vitello Phenix shopping, 1BG865, Black, New
> The seller is : instyle2003
> EBay produkt ID ( ePID) 782278581
> GTIN : 8057943801296



Looks good to me.


----------



## maxeline

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you very much ......i love this bag.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hello ! 

Hope all is well and staying safe. If Anyone has the time and chance can someone look at this Prada fairy. I know it’s not the origiNal
Lining. Owner had it replaced. 

Thank you in advance !!! 

Item : Prada fairy
Seller : 1369ras02s0
Item number : -
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-2008...rentrq:426c41bc1710abd8ec631b4efff76dba|iid:1


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hello !
> 
> Hope all is well and staying safe. If Anyone has the time and chance can someone look at this Prada fairy. I know it’s not the origiNal
> Lining. Owner had it replaced.
> 
> Thank you in advance !!!
> 
> Item : Prada fairy
> Seller : 1369ras02s0
> Item number : -
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-2008-FAIRY-Leather-Bag-Purse-Limited-Edition-by-James-Jean/293349691741?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225080&meid=e4ab85f2828344faa9531874e5611d65&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=2&mehot=none&sd=293349691741&itm=293349691741&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:b84fb6a8-7604-11ea-a22a-74dbd180bd97|parentrq:426c41bc1710abd8ec631b4efff76dba|iid:1
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703045
> View attachment 4703046



YIKES!!!!!!!!  That's as fake as my nails, hair, boobies and teeth!!!!!  And then some.  DO NOT PURCHASE THIS TRASH!!!!!


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> YIKES!!!!!!!!  That's as fake as my nails, hair, boobies and teeth!!!!!  And then some.  DO NOT PURCHASE THIS TRASH!!!!!




THANK YOU ! Thank you!! Missfiggy


----------



## lemt619

Hello. Can someone authenticate this bag from Poshmark? These are the only pictures I have so far but have requested more. Thank you.


----------



## lemt619

This one too please. Also Poshmark. Thank you!


----------



## lemt619

Sorry the other photos did not attach in first
Comment.


----------



## Washingtonian18

Hi everyone,

Hopefully everyone is staying safe and healthy. Here is the bag in question.

Item Name: Black Authentic Prada Diaper Bag with 9 pockets
Listing number: 133374996703 (I was the buyer)
Seller ID: niccon73
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments: I attached (hopefully) )all images, my only concern is that I couldn’t locate the small white interior tag with the numbers/letters.


----------



## arijee

all the convincing fakes caught on this forum are crazy! I've been looking at the following black saffiano lux double zip bags (pre-loved). did some snooping, and will share comments below. please help!

1) Item Name: PRADA 2way crossobody shoulder hand bag ladies leather black (suss i know but they're in Tokyo so might just be language barrier)
Listing number: 402189358464
Seller ID: brandoff / 304430305232
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-2way...a=1&pg=2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276
Comments: card looks legit from what I can tell? but I can't tell if the distinctive "R" on the logos is right 

2) Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Lux Leather Medium Double Zip Tote Bag BN2274
Listing number: 324127757420
Seller ID: mycoconut23
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324127757420?ul_noapp=true
Comments: not sure if receipt is fake & stitching looks possibly fake? also not sure if the logos are legit (seller sent closeup photos of logos - attached here)


----------



## arijee

Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Medium Double Zip Tote
Listing number: LU131018354851
Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...-leather-medium-double-zip-tote/id-v_8354851/
Comments: most concerning thing here is the straight stitches on the top


----------



## missfiggy

arijee said:


> Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Medium Double Zip Tote
> Listing number: LU131018354851
> Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
> Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...-leather-medium-double-zip-tote/id-v_8354851/
> Comments: most concerning thing here is the straight stitches on the top





arijee said:


> all the convincing fakes caught on this forum are crazy! I've been looking at the following black saffiano lux double zip bags (pre-loved). did some snooping, and will share comments below. please help!
> 
> 1) Item Name: PRADA 2way crossobody shoulder hand bag ladies leather black (suss i know but they're in Tokyo so might just be language barrier)
> Listing number: 402189358464
> Seller ID: brandoff / 304430305232
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-2way-crossobody-shoulder-hand-bag-ladies-leather-black/402189358464?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095853&meid=755b240c4f5e4f3b85ac54c3360ace56&pid=100903&rk=1&rkt=8&mehot=none&sd=402189358464&itm=402189358464&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276
> Comments: card looks legit from what I can tell? but I can't tell if the distinctive "R" on the logos is right
> 
> 2) Item Name: PRADA Black Saffiano Lux Leather Medium Double Zip Tote Bag BN2274
> Listing number: 324127757420
> Seller ID: mycoconut23
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324127757420?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: not sure if receipt is fake & stitching looks possibly fake? also not sure if the logos are legit (seller sent closeup photos of logos - attached here)



PLEASE STOP.  You are second guessing everything and mentioning specifics.  We NEVER mention specifics on this forum.  We have undeniable, irrefutable and verifiable proof that this forum is used by counterfeiters to "improve" their fakes.

Get over the "R". The "R" is tweaked on every range, often more than twice each season. Get over the stitching.

All three bags photographed appear to be authentic.


----------



## Jandrews01

Item Name: prada odette
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: N/a
Link: N/a
Comments: I have bought this prada odette and am unsure of authenticity. Someone before said I had to use format even though I have already purchased so am posting again. New to this so apologies if this is incorrect format again!


----------



## missfiggy

Jandrews01 said:


> Item Name: prada odette
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: N/a
> Link: N/a
> Comments: I have bought this prada odette and am unsure of authenticity. Someone before said I had to use format even though I have already purchased so am posting again. New to this so apologies if this is incorrect format again!



Can you please get a close up of the lining with and without flash.


----------



## Jandrews01

Thank you for replying


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jandrews01 said:


> Thank you for replying


I've come to a conclusion. How about you @missfiggy  & @Bratty1919 ?
@Jandrews01 You still haven't completed the format request properly.  Where did you buy this? Include links and seller ID.


----------



## gellee_cup

Hi guys!
Hope you are all safe and healthy.

Item Name: Prada Parfums drawstring pouch
Listing number: none
Seller ID: rainbowsparklesxc
Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/prada-drawstring-199123176/?t-id=GO325uKRZq_1586533726783&t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_request_id=-k9NKaw9-Qz5UlfU&t-referrer_search_query=prada drawstring&t-referrer_sort_by=popular

Comments:  I keep seeing these Prada pouches on Carousell (Singapore). They are apparently vip gifts/ gifts with purchase items. Don’t you think they look awfully similar to the vela ones? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






These last 2 images are from a different seller; just wanted to give you guys more pictures


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Hi everyone. I bought what I thought was a vintage Prada nylon bag for my birthday. It's my first Prada. I purchased from Poshmark. 

To be honest, I wasn't really questioning anything until I looked at the cards and saw "Kleenex". Could you please tell me if this is authentic? 

I didn't pay a lot (by comparison), so if it's a fake, I'll take it as a lesson learned. I really want it to be real though, because it's the perfect shade of pink and a great size. If it's authentic, what is this style called? 

Sorry for the photos. My hands shake a bit. I uploaded one of the emblem on the interior, but the preview isn't showing. If it's missing, I'll add another reply. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## missfiggy

gellee_cup said:


> Hi guys!
> Hope you are all safe and healthy.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Parfums drawstring pouch
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: rainbowsparklesxc
> Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/prada-drawstring-199123176/?t-id=GO325uKRZq_1586533726783&t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_request_id=-k9NKaw9-Qz5UlfU&t-referrer_search_query=prada drawstring&t-referrer_sort_by=popular
> 
> Comments:  I keep seeing these Prada pouches on Carousell (Singapore). They are apparently vip gifts/ gifts with purchase items. Don’t you think they look awfully similar to the vela ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707445
> View attachment 4707446
> View attachment 4707447
> View attachment 4707448
> 
> These last 2 images are from a different seller; just wanted to give you guys more pictures
> View attachment 4707449
> View attachment 4707450



GOOD GRIEF!!!!!! Every one of those drawstring bags is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

pinkrosefyre said:


> Hi everyone. I bought what I thought was a vintage Prada nylon bag for my birthday. It's my first Prada. I purchased from Poshmark.
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't really questioning anything until I looked at the cards and saw "Kleenex". Could you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> I didn't pay a lot (by comparison), so if it's a fake, I'll take it as a lesson learned. I really want it to be real though, because it's the perfect shade of pink and a great size. If it's authentic, what is this style called?
> 
> Sorry for the photos. My hands shake a bit. I uploaded one of the emblem on the interior, but the preview isn't showing. If it's missing, I'll add another reply.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Please read post #1 of this thread and submit your request in the correct format.


----------



## gellee_cup

Thought it was too good to be true...thank you so much @missfiggy!


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Item Name: unknown 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Older bag. Became suspicious upon inspection of cards. Possible bag is authentic with wrong cards?


----------



## missfiggy

pinkrosefyre said:


> Item Name: unknown
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Older bag. Became suspicious upon inspection of cards. Possible bag is authentic with wrong cards?



Has the poshmark link expired?

The cards are authentic, old and for a small tissue pouch (which is one of my HGs and which I HATE PP for grabbing several years ago off another site...yes...I remember!!!). They are not the cards for this bag.   I suspect that the seller probably knows this too.  Here's a link to the exact item:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tissue-holder-5d045dccde696a1dc519ff07

Having said that, I believe that the bag is authentic. Perhaps you could point this out to the seller and see if they still have the correct cards.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hello! 

Hope you all are staying safe! 

I just got a Prada fairy bag from tradesy. It is one of my unicorn bags and I’ve been searching for one for many years. Since I am not planning on wearing/using it I didn’t mind the lining  being pretty badly beaten up. The condition looks really good for being used and the price wasn’t bad either. Was going to just display it in my closet. I just wanted to post here to make sure the bag is authentic.

Thanks to anyone who replies. I greatly appreciate you and your time!!


----------



## pinkrosefyre

missfiggy said:


> Has the poshmark link expired?
> 
> The cards are authentic, old and for a small tissue pouch (which is one of my HGs and which I HATE PP for grabbing several years ago off another site...yes...I remember!!!). They are not the cards for this bag.   I suspect that the seller probably knows this too.  Here's a link to the exact item:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tissue-holder-5d045dccde696a1dc519ff07
> 
> Having said that, I believe that the bag is authentic. Perhaps you could point this out to the seller and see if they still have the correct cards.




I've always used the app, so I had to figure out how to get the link. Sorry about that.

https://posh.mk/vDjvsRLDA5

I left positive feedback, because I didn't find the cards until afterwards. I paid more than $3, obviously. I do feel like it's a card mix up. Thanks for your input.

Any idea what the bag might actually be called?


----------



## Jandrews01

Prada Psycho said:


> I've come to a conclusion. How about you @missfiggy  & @Bratty1919 ?
> @Jandrews01 You still haven't completed the format request properly.  Where did you buy this? Include links and seller ID.



Depop. I used the format request best I could but I don’t have the details. The seller deletes items once sold (not unusual on Depop). So can’t link an item that doesn’t exist anymore !


----------



## fashion_girl

fashion_girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope you all are staying safe!
> 
> I just got a Prada fairy bag from tradesy. It is one of my unicorn bags and I’ve been searching for one for many years. Since I am not planning on wearing/using it I didn’t mind the lining  being pretty badly beaten up. The condition looks really good for being used and the price wasn’t bad either. Was going to just display it in my closet. I just wanted to post here to make sure the bag is authentic.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who replies. I greatly appreciate you and your time!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707925
> View attachment 4707926
> View attachment 4707927
> View attachment 4707928
> View attachment 4707929
> View attachment 4707930
> View attachment 4707931
> View attachment 4707932



Got home late and was so excited forgot to put in the seller/ link details 

Item : Prada fairy 
Seller : kelsey 
Item ID: - -
Link : https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-bau...skin-leather-satchel/25921186/?amp_client_id=

Thank you !


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Has the poshmark link expired?
> 
> The cards are authentic, old and for a small tissue pouch (which is one of my HGs and *which I HATE PP for grabbing several years ago off another site...yes...I remember!!!). *They are not the cards for this bag.   I suspect that the seller probably knows this too.  Here's a link to the exact item:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-tissue-holder-5d045dccde696a1dc519ff07
> 
> Having said that, I believe that the bag is authentic. Perhaps you could point this out to the seller and see if they still have the correct cards.



_*Bwaaaahahahahahahahaha*_

_*And PP still has it, uses it and it's in her nylon Prada gauffre bag right now. *_
_*

*_


----------



## Jandrews01

Prada Psycho said:


> I've come to a conclusion. How about you @missfiggy  & @Bratty1919 ?
> @Jandrews01 You still haven't completed the format request properly.  Where did you buy this? Include links and seller ID.



Is it enough information to be authenticated without a link? If not let me know what else I should upload!


----------



## missfiggy

Jandrews01 said:


> Thank you for replying



Sorry to say this, but I don't believe that the Odette is actually authentic.  If you need some sort of written authentication to make a claim against the seller you will need to ascertain what authentication agencies and procedures are accepted by the site on which you purchased the bag.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope you all are staying safe!
> 
> I just got a Prada fairy bag from tradesy. It is one of my unicorn bags and I’ve been searching for one for many years. Since I am not planning on wearing/using it I didn’t mind the lining  being pretty badly beaten up. The condition looks really good for being used and the price wasn’t bad either. Was going to just display it in my closet. I just wanted to post here to make sure the bag is authentic.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who replies. I greatly appreciate you and your time!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707925
> View attachment 4707926
> View attachment 4707927
> View attachment 4707928
> View attachment 4707929
> View attachment 4707930
> View attachment 4707931
> View attachment 4707932



Looks ok to me but WHOA ......... that pleather lining ... ties with Prada's Patent leather for biggest mistake ever.

Be very aware that the cervo lux finish on the bag will deteriorate every time you touch it too.  But I guess if it's only for display it will be ok for a longer term.


----------



## Jandrews01

missfiggy said:


> Sorry to say this, but I don't believe that the Odette is actually authentic.  If you need some sort of written authentication to make a claim against the seller you will need to ascertain what authentication agencies and procedures are accepted by the site on which you purchased the bag.



ahhh no I thought it was too good to be true. And I’m right in saying you’re not allowed to tell me what looks dodgy?


----------



## missfiggy

Jandrews01 said:


> ahhh no I thought it was too good to be true. And I’m right in saying you’re not allowed to tell me what looks dodgy?



Yes ... so sorry but we don't mention specifics.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Looks ok to me but WHOA ......... that pleather lining ... ties with Prada's Patent leather for biggest mistake ever.
> 
> Be very aware that the cervo lux finish on the bag will deteriorate every time you touch it too.  But I guess if it's only for display it will be ok for a longer term.



Thank you @missfiggy! I’ve never had a Prada bag and was so curious to why the lining cracked so bad. And I asked a friend who’s a purse fiend too and she said her Prada bags’ lining crack too. Just so heartbreaking to know. 

Thanks for the warning! I appreciate it. It’s a work of art to me, it always has been, so I hopefully can take care of it for a long time. I plan on getting those display boxes for purses. But some say that’s bad. So I have to do more research on that. 


Thank you so much again and again for your time!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion_girl said:


> Thank you @missfiggy! I’ve never had a Prada bag and was so curious to why the lining cracked so bad. And I asked a friend who’s a purse fiend too and she said her Prada bags’ lining crack too. Just so heartbreaking to know.
> 
> Thanks for the warning! I appreciate it. It’s a work of art to me, it always has been, so I hopefully can take care of it for a long time. I plan on getting those display boxes for purses. But some say that’s bad. So I have to do more research on that.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much again and again for your time!!!


Older Prada bags had real leather lining.  That "pleather" crap is just that: crap. The real BS came when they first introduced it and tried to pass it off as real leather. PP not happy. 

If I were you, I'd keep looking for one of those bags in better condition.  They're out there.  Just be sure to run it past us here first.


----------



## fashion_girl

Prada Psycho said:


> Older Prada bags had real leather lining.  That "pleather" crap is just that: crap. The real BS came when they first introduced it and tried to pass it off as real leather. PP not happy.
> 
> If I were you, I'd keep looking for one of those bags in better condition.  They're out there.  Just be sure to run it past us here first.



I’m hoping there is more out there, in better condition. But after 12 years I’m sure the lucky few who had it have sold it already. I’ll probably search again next year. And if I do find one, I’ll get this one’s lining redone and use the other one as a display. 

Such a shame for Prada to be using such terrible materials. For such a luxury brand too. 

Thanks @pradapsycho!


----------



## helperseve

Style: Lux Chain Bag
Source: Gift

This gift is not my style and would like to confirm authenticity before put it for sale.

Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

helperseve said:


> Style: Lux Chain Bag
> Source: Gift
> 
> This gift is not my style and would like to confirm authenticity before put it for sale.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, we only authenticate for buyers.  If you are selling and you want/need authentication, you will have to use an authentication agency which will provide a written statement of authenticity and you will need to pay their fees.


----------



## helperseve

I see. I thought if this is not authentic, I will ask my friend to return. 
Thank you.



missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we only authenticate for buyers.  If you are selling and you want/need authentication, you will have to use an authentication agency which will provide a written statement of authenticity and you will need to pay their fees.


----------



## bubu123

Hi Authenticator,

Will require your expertise to authenticate this Prada Nylon Messenger. I got it preloved from a Japan seller with no cards or dust bag attached.

Thank you


----------



## jlp830

Hello Authenticators,

I’d love your help on this vintage Prada bag! Thanks in advance❤️

Item Name: PRADA mini Tessuto Handbag Rare Burgundy 100% Authentic
Listing number: 353039897995
Seller ID: spine_man2
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353039897995
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

jlp830 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I’d love your help on this vintage Prada bag! Thanks in advance❤️
> 
> Item Name: PRADA mini Tessuto Handbag Rare Burgundy 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 353039897995
> Seller ID: spine_man2
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353039897995
> Comments:



Unfortunately this is the absolutely most counterfeited Prada style in existence.  They sell/sold for about US$39.00 on most of the counterfeit websites and have done so for over 20 years.  Also, unfortunately, it is just about impossible to tell the fakes from the authentics just from photos.


----------



## jlp830

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately this is the absolutely most counterfeited Prada style in existence.  They sell/sold for about US$39.00 on most of the counterfeit websites and have done so for over 20 years.  Also, unfortunately, it is just about impossible to tell the fakes from the authentics just from photos.



Thank you missfiggy! So if I’m understanding correctly, do I have to send it in to an in-person authenticator to get a definitive answer?


----------



## missfiggy

jlp830 said:


> Thank you missfiggy! So if I’m understanding correctly, do I have to send it in to an in-person authenticator to get a definitive answer?



Probably the best course of action if you want a definitive answer.


----------



## bubu123

Hello Authenticators,

Will require your expertise to authenticate this Prada Nylon Messenger. I got it preloved from eBay Japan seller with no cards or dust bag attached.

Thank you

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black Nylon 1206110
Listing number: 392723852678
Seller ID: spine_man2
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Nylon-1206110/392723852678


----------



## missfiggy

bubu123 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Will require your expertise to authenticate this Prada Nylon Messenger. I got it preloved from eBay Japan seller with no cards or dust bag attached.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black Nylon 1206110
> Listing number: 392723852678
> *Seller ID: spine_man2*
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Nylon-1206110/392723852678



Confused - your link takes me to a different seller ID (*swakylink*) and perhaps a different bag.


----------



## bubu123

missfiggy said:


> Confused - your link takes me to a different seller ID (*swakylink*) and perhaps a different bag.


Hi missfiggy, 

Apologies for the confusion. The seller should be swakylink. The attcahed photos in the previous thread is the bag that I received. 

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black Nylon 1206110
Listing number: 392723852678
Seller ID: swakylink
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Nylon-1206110/392723852678


Thank you.


----------



## wimp

Item Name: PRADA Logos 6 Hooks Key Case VITELLO GRAIN NERO Authentic AK25385d
Listing number: 333533980106
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Logos-6-Hooks-Key-Case-VITELLO-GRAIN-NERO-Authentic-AK25385d/333533980106?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I ordered this and it arrived today in better condition than described in the listing. I just want to be sure it's authentic before using it and leaving feedback.

Google Album: more photos that I took.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: PRADA*Fabric Purse / Handbag*Gold Multi Color Pattern Fabric*Perfect!!*
Listing number: 324137682212
Seller ID: lululuva22
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324137682212?ViewItem=&item=324137682212

Hi. Is this an authentic Prada? 
Thank you!


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators!
Would you please be so kind to authenticate this bag for me?
Many thanks!

Item Name: Original Prada Damenhandtasche rot Leder mit abnehmb. Schultergurt Top - 
                      Zustand
Item Nr.: 264698775069
Seller: uhrenfreund44
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Pr...abnehmb-Schultergurt-Top-Zustand/264698775069


----------



## missfiggy

bubu123 said:


> Hi missfiggy,
> 
> Apologies for the confusion. The seller should be swakylink. The attcahed photos in the previous thread is the bag that I received.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag Black Nylon 1206110
> Listing number: 392723852678
> Seller ID: swakylink
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Prada-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Nylon-1206110/392723852678
> 
> 
> Thank you.



It's either fake or it's about 40+ years old.


----------



## missfiggy

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> Would you please be so kind to authenticate this bag for me?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Original Prada Damenhandtasche rot Leder mit abnehmb. Schultergurt Top -
> Zustand
> Item Nr.: 264698775069
> Seller: uhrenfreund44
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Pr...abnehmb-Schultergurt-Top-Zustand/264698775069



Excellent photos thank you.  Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

star mix said:


> Item Name: PRADA Logos 6 Hooks Key Case VITELLO GRAIN NERO Authentic AK25385d
> Listing number: 333533980106
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-Logos-6-Hooks-Key-Case-VITELLO-GRAIN-NERO-Authentic-AK25385d/333533980106?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I ordered this and it arrived today in better condition than described in the listing. I just want to be sure it's authentic before using it and leaving feedback.
> 
> Google Album: more photos that I took.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Unfortunately it is impossible to make a definitive assessment of these small leathergoods as they are expertly counterfeited.  It might be authentic.


----------



## wimp

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately it is impossible to make a definitive assessment of these small leathergoods as they are expertly counterfeited.  It might be authentic.


Thank you very much for replying so quickly  Since it wasn't severely under-priced, they seem to have a good reputation on this  forum, and it seems of the quality I would expect, i'm going to proceed under the belief it's authentic. Super excited.

Thank you again!


----------



## missfiggy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: PRADA*Fabric Purse / Handbag*Gold Multi Color Pattern Fabric*Perfect!!*
> Listing number: 324137682212
> Seller ID: lululuva22
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324137682212?ViewItem=&item=324137682212
> 
> Hi. Is this an authentic Prada?
> Thank you!



I think it might be authentic - but it's certainly nothing I've ever seen previously so I'm only going on obvious stylistic hallmarks.  See if Bratty1919 has a better idea.


----------



## Muppet18

missfiggy said:


> Excellent photos thank you.  Looks authentic.



Thank you


----------



## Marjmaliwanag

Hi everyone!

Would anyone help me authenticate this Prada bag. Im trying to search in google the official name of the bag but no luck, its from a Facebook seller. 

Thank you.


----------



## princessflora

From depop!!
Item Name: Yellow Prada mini tessuto hobo bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: michelle_bags
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/michelle_bags-another-hobo-bag-from-my/
Comments: Bag looks almost too new and stiff, but she also said she got it professionally cleaned so I'm not sure what to think of this. Was looking at the close-up image of the triangular branding on the outside of the bag and noticed that the banner has two little dots printed underneath - is this normal? Also, is it normal to have a "Made in Italy" tag alongside the serial number (shown in her video)? She has also sold other tessuto and Prada nylon bags in other colors for cheap, which I was also concerned about. Couldn't find anything that screamed "fake" but I am also not the most well-versed in Prada bags. Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## missfiggy

princessflora said:


> From depop!!
> Item Name: Yellow Prada mini tessuto hobo bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: michelle_bags
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/michelle_bags-another-hobo-bag-from-my/
> Comments: Bag looks almost too new and stiff, but she also said she got it professionally cleaned so I'm not sure what to think of this. Was looking at the close-up image of the triangular branding on the outside of the bag and noticed that the banner has two little dots printed underneath - is this normal? Also, is it normal to have a "Made in Italy" tag alongside the serial number (shown in her video)? She has also sold other tessuto and Prada nylon bags in other colors for cheap, which I was also concerned about. Couldn't find anything that screamed "fake" but I am also not the most well-versed in Prada bags. Thank you so much in advance!!



Please read post #1 for the photos we require.  Without proper photos we cannot make any assessment.


----------



## Prada Psycho

princessflora said:


> From depop!!
> Item Name: Yellow Prada mini tessuto hobo bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: michelle_bags
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/michelle_bags-another-hobo-bag-from-my/
> Comments: Bag looks almost too new and stiff, but she also said she got it professionally cleaned so I'm not sure what to think of this. Was looking at the close-up image of the triangular branding on the outside of the bag and noticed that the banner has two little dots printed underneath - is this normal? Also, is it normal to have a "Made in Italy" tag alongside the serial number (shown in her video)? She has also sold other tessuto and Prada nylon bags in other colors for cheap, which I was also concerned about. Couldn't find anything that screamed "fake" but I am also not the most well-versed in Prada bags. Thank you so much in advance!!


Looks to be a total fake.


----------



## Bratty1919

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: PRADA*Fabric Purse / Handbag*Gold Multi Color Pattern Fabric*Perfect!!*
> Listing number: 324137682212
> Seller ID: lululuva22
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324137682212?ViewItem=&item=324137682212
> 
> Hi. Is this an authentic Prada?
> Thank you!



While the pics leave a lot to be desired, this is probably real. Please post better pics once you're in receipt of it


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I think it might be authentic - but it's certainly nothing I've ever seen previously so I'm only going on obvious stylistic hallmarks.  See if Bratty1919 has a better idea.



I actually used to own one in grey  90% sure it's real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Marjmaliwanag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Would anyone help me authenticate this Prada bag. Im trying to search in google the official name of the bag but no luck, its from a Facebook seller.
> 
> Thank you.



Need clearer, more well-focused pics.


----------



## green_street

Hello! Can someone help me with this vintage miu miu wallet that I bought a few months ago?

The leather smells and feels real (inside and out) and the finishing seams are flawless, but I can't find any serial number anywhere. Also, the miu miu brand and the "made in italy" reference are engraved inside at the top (not in the middle like some wallets I've seen). What do you think?


----------



## johndel25

Item Name: Prada Nylon Messenger Bag
Listing number: (It wasn't provided)
Seller ID: Bagsofluxury on Instagram
Link: 
Comments: The seller claims that all their bags are 100% authentic and they also had other satisfied customers, but I would just like to get your opinion whether this bag is authentic, or if you know the exact name of the bag itself, please also, do let me know. I am not well versed with prada bags, this bag has a clochette included as well, does nylon bags usually have those? please help me out I am desperate.


----------



## missfiggy

johndel25 said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Messenger Bag
> Listing number: (It wasn't provided)
> Seller ID: Bagsofluxury on Instagram
> Link:
> Comments: The seller claims that all their bags are 100% authentic and they also had other satisfied customers, but I would just like to get your opinion whether this bag is authentic, or if you know the exact name of the bag itself, please also, do let me know. I am not well versed with prada bags, this bag has a clochette included as well, does nylon bags usually have those? please help me out I am desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716175
> View attachment 4716176
> View attachment 4716177
> View attachment 4716178
> View attachment 4716179
> View attachment 4716180
> View attachment 4716175
> View attachment 4716176
> View attachment 4716177
> View attachment 4716178
> View attachment 4716179
> View attachment 4716180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716175
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716176
> 
> View attachment 4716177
> View attachment 4716178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716179
> View attachment 4716180




PLEASE ... read post #1 of this thread and provide the required pictures in a size where we can see minute details.


----------



## Bratty1919

green_street said:


> Hello! Can someone help me with this vintage miu miu wallet that I bought a few months ago?
> 
> The leather smells and feels real (inside and out) and the finishing seams are flawless, but I can't find any serial number anywhere. Also, the miu miu brand and the "made in italy" reference are engraved inside at the top (not in the middle like some wallets I've seen). What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4716124
> View attachment 4716123



Wrong thread.


----------



## green_street

Bratty1919 said:


> Wrong thread.



Hello @Bratty1919 So sorry. This thread was suggested by one of your fellow authenticators.
Where should I post it?


----------



## IntheOcean

green_street said:


> Hello @Bratty1919 So sorry. This thread was suggested by one of your fellow authenticators.
> Where should I post it?


When I commented on your thread in the Miu Miu forum, I suggested that you ask the authenticators here *first* *IF* they would look at the item you want to get authenticated, and then post with the additional pictures. There's no authenticators for Miu Miu right now and Prada is the parent brand, so I figured, the ladies who know Prada might agree to help you.


----------



## green_street

IntheOcean said:


> When I commented on your thread in the Miu Miu forum, I suggested that you ask the authenticators here *first* *IF* they would look at the item you want to get authenticated, and then post with the additional pictures. There's no authenticators for Miu Miu right now and Prada is the parent brand, so I figured, the ladies who know Prada might agree to help you.



Hello @IntheOcean . I understand. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## IntheOcean

green_street said:


> Hello @IntheOcean . I understand. Thank you so much for your help.


No problem. You can try and look into paid authenticating services.


----------



## Deleted member 709276

Hi,

I purchased a Prada Double Zip Camera bag through eBay and received it today. It was advertised as authentic with the authenticity cards so I didn't question the origin however now it has arrived there are a few things that seem wrong and the more I research the more I believe it to be a dupe. As I've purchased I can't include the listing details but the seller was very professional, has great feedback and I believe if it isn't real they are simply a non expert who sold it in good faith based on trusting the authenticity cards. I'm hoping to get some indication on authenticity or idea if anyone has seen this dupe before. I have tried to contact Prada and they literally cut me off. My suspicions are due to;

No Prada logo engraved on strap hardware
'Vitello Phenix' is not on list of Prada leathers that I can find - IS THIS A PRADA LEATHER OR SAMPLE PERHAPS??
Dustbag should be cotton and include a label with 100% cotton made In Italy - weird fabric and no label in dust bag
Made in Turkey - I know sometimes the bags are manufactured elsewhere other than Italy but this also put me off
Zips don’t run very smooth although they are riri zips which I believe to be ones Prada use
Zip pulls are leather tabs rather than being metal - I haven't seen many like this on other Prada bags
Strap isn't detachable with clips - fixed on with a loop. This might be a feature of the small camera bag? whereas the other double zip ones I've seen have clip on straps
QA tag has three numbers but also a letter - not sure if that's typical of Prada as everything I read says just numbers
Can't find this exact version on any traditional outlets e.g. prada website, farfetch, - I can find the mini camera bag and the double zip with different zips and straps but when I search 'prada bandoliera vitello phenix 1bh079' I only get Amazon or peer to peer second hand/bought sellers. However I have found one youtube video where the author claims they bought it from an outlet so maybe it was a sample sale item?
Apologies as I know I may be answering my own question with these details or wishful thinking however if it is a fake it is very good in some respects e.g. groove in the R of the logo and the stitching/quality is amazing. Hence why it might be a sample or just very old style of bag which has been iterated on. I am under no impressed it is any of the new style camera bags. However even if it is a good copy I do not want to pay what I did for a fake/dupe as I believe it will deteriorate quicker. I saw it and went for it as I thought it was a lucky find but I would much rather stump up an extra couple of hundred and buy from an official outlet.

Any help would be amazing!


----------



## Bratty1919

lepick92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Prada Double Zip Camera bag through eBay and received it today. It was advertised as authentic with the authenticity cards so I didn't question the origin however now it has arrived there are a few things that seem wrong and the more I research the more I believe it to be a dupe. As I've purchased I can't include the listing details but the seller was very professional, has great feedback and I believe if it isn't real they are simply a non expert who sold it in good faith based on trusting the authenticity cards. I'm hoping to get some indication on authenticity or idea if anyone has seen this dupe before. I have tried to contact Prada and they literally cut me off. My suspicions are due to;
> 
> No Prada logo engraved on strap hardware
> 'Vitello Phenix' is not on list of Prada leathers that I can find - IS THIS A PRADA LEATHER OR SAMPLE PERHAPS??
> Dustbag should be cotton and include a label with 100% cotton made In Italy - weird fabric and no label in dust bag
> Made in Turkey - I know sometimes the bags are manufactured elsewhere other than Italy but this also put me off
> Zips don’t run very smooth although they are riri zips which I believe to be ones Prada use
> Zip pulls are leather tabs rather than being metal - I haven't seen many like this on other Prada bags
> Strap isn't detachable with clips - fixed on with a loop. This might be a feature of the small camera bag? whereas the other double zip ones I've seen have clip on straps
> QA tag has three numbers but also a letter - not sure if that's typical of Prada as everything I read says just numbers
> Can't find this exact version on any traditional outlets e.g. prada website, farfetch, - I can find the mini camera bag and the double zip with different zips and straps but when I search 'prada bandoliera vitello phenix 1bh079' I only get Amazon or peer to peer second hand/bought sellers. However I have found one youtube video where the author claims they bought it from an outlet so maybe it was a sample sale item?
> Apologies as I know I may be answering my own question with these details or wishful thinking however if it is a fake it is very good in some respects e.g. groove in the R of the logo and the stitching/quality is amazing. Hence why it might be a sample or just very old style of bag which has been iterated on. I am under no impressed it is any of the new style camera bags. However even if it is a good copy I do not want to pay what I did for a fake/dupe as I believe it will deteriorate quicker. I saw it and went for it as I thought it was a lucky find but I would much rather stump up an extra couple of hundred and buy from an official outlet.
> 
> Any help would be amazing!



Please see posts elsewhere- do not post clues about authenticity!


----------



## missfiggy

lepick92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Prada Double Zip Camera bag through eBay and received it today. It was advertised as authentic with the authenticity cards so I didn't question the origin however now it has arrived there are a few things that seem wrong and the more I research the more I believe it to be a dupe. As I've purchased I can't include the listing details but the seller was very professional, has great feedback and I believe if it isn't real they are simply a non expert who sold it in good faith based on trusting the authenticity cards. I'm hoping to get some indication on authenticity or idea if anyone has seen this dupe before. I have tried to contact Prada and they literally cut me off. My suspicions are due to;
> 
> No Prada logo engraved on strap hardware
> 'Vitello Phenix' is not on list of Prada leathers that I can find - IS THIS A PRADA LEATHER OR SAMPLE PERHAPS??
> Dustbag should be cotton and include a label with 100% cotton made In Italy - weird fabric and no label in dust bag
> Made in Turkey - I know sometimes the bags are manufactured elsewhere other than Italy but this also put me off
> Zips don’t run very smooth although they are riri zips which I believe to be ones Prada use
> Zip pulls are leather tabs rather than being metal - I haven't seen many like this on other Prada bags
> Strap isn't detachable with clips - fixed on with a loop. This might be a feature of the small camera bag? whereas the other double zip ones I've seen have clip on straps
> QA tag has three numbers but also a letter - not sure if that's typical of Prada as everything I read says just numbers
> Can't find this exact version on any traditional outlets e.g. prada website, farfetch, - I can find the mini camera bag and the double zip with different zips and straps but when I search 'prada bandoliera vitello phenix 1bh079' I only get Amazon or peer to peer second hand/bought sellers. However I have found one youtube video where the author claims they bought it from an outlet so maybe it was a sample sale item?
> Apologies as I know I may be answering my own question with these details or wishful thinking however if it is a fake it is very good in some respects e.g. groove in the R of the logo and the stitching/quality is amazing. Hence why it might be a sample or just very old style of bag which has been iterated on. I am under no impressed it is any of the new style camera bags. However even if it is a good copy I do not want to pay what I did for a fake/dupe as I believe it will deteriorate quicker. I saw it and went for it as I thought it was a lucky find but I would much rather stump up an extra couple of hundred and buy from an official outlet.
> 
> Any help would be amazing!



It's authentic and EVERY ONE of your suppositions regarding authenticity (gleaned, no doubt from the internet) is wrong. Prada have no interest in discussing their products with anyone who has bought them from either the secondary market or from a reseller.


----------



## missfiggy

Calmed down a bit now so - addition to the above - authenticating is not something you can learn from reading a few (or even a few hundred) internet articles/pages. Most of what is on these sites is outdated garbage, unsubstantiated rumor, wishful thinking, and urban legend, written largely by counterfeiters to try to "validate" their trash.

You have to have bought, sold, and collected authentic Prada for many, many years.  You have to have knowledge of every different Prada range issued in every different geographical locality.  You need to know what logos go with what styles; what linings go with what exteriors; which "tweaks" Prada have used (for their ever changing logo) on which styles; which leathers belong to which range/style for which year and which season; which colors belong with which style/range/season; which zips and tabs go with which style/range/season. You need to spend literally hours trawling counterfeiters' sites to see what trash they are producing.  You need a library or a collection of thousands of photos of every aspect of every collection. It also helps to have one or two friendly Prada SAs on your side as well.

And you really don't need newbies posting willy nilly without first reading through the site, just a little bit, to discover that there is an etiquette to posting here.

Sermon over.


----------



## Deleted member 709276

missfiggy said:


> Calmed down a bit now so - addition to the above - authenticating is not something you can learn from reading a few (or even a few hundred) internet articles/pages. Most of what is on these sites is outdated garbage, unsubstantiated rumor, wishful thinking, and urban legend, written largely by counterfeiters to try to "validate" their trash.
> 
> You have to have bought, sold, and collected authentic Prada for many, many years.  You have to have knowledge of every different Prada range issued in every different geographical locality.  You need to know what logos go with what styles; what linings go with what exteriors; which "tweaks" Prada have used (for their ever changing logo) on which styles; which leathers belong to which range/style for which year and which season; which colors belong with which style/range/season; which zips and tabs go with which style/range/season. You need to spend literally hours trawling counterfeiters' sites to see what trash they are producing.  You need a library or a collection of thousands of photos of every aspect of every collection. It also helps to have one or two friendly Prada SAs on your side as well.
> 
> And you really don't need newbies posting willy nilly without first reading through the site, just a little bit, to discover that there is an etiquette to posting here.
> 
> Sermon over.



Hi

Thanks for the further explanation. Of course those websites can't be trusted hence why I ended up on this forum.

I'm sorry you feel I have posted willy nilly without reading the site I obviously did and I tried to search for this style using various search terms and did not find anything. I provided these details for context, explanation or further comments. Obviously I know authenticators don't need to be told these things so I apologise as it was intended to be helpful and was obviously not necessary.


----------



## missfiggy

lepick92 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the further explanation. Of course those websites can't be trusted hence why I ended up on this forum.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel I have posted willy nilly without reading the site I obviously did and I tried to search for this style using various search terms and did not find anything. I provided these details for context, explanation or further comments. Obviously I know authenticators don't need to be told these things so I apologise as it was intended to be helpful and was obviously not necessary.



Please do not pm the authenticators.


----------



## missfiggy

Perhaps some of the new people on the thread need to understand that we don't live here, that we do this VOLUNTARILY AND FOR FREE, in our own time and in our own time zone. And we also don't all live in the USA, or even the northern hemisphere.  Nor are we available 24/7. Nor do we sleep with our devices.


----------



## Bubach

Hello all!

Could someone have a quick look at this one please:

Item Name: NEW $3,100 PRADA RUNWAY Brown Blue Leather INSIDE Satchel LARGE Zip BAG & Strap
Listing number: 114004242475
Seller ID: 114004242475
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-100-...SIDE-Satchel-LARGE-Zip-BAG-Strap/114004242475 

This seller seems to be around for a while, but I have searched the forum and have not found many requests for authentication for items from this shop.

Many thanks! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## missfiggy

Bubach said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Could someone have a quick look at this one please:
> 
> Item Name: NEW $3,100 PRADA RUNWAY Brown Blue Leather INSIDE Satchel LARGE Zip BAG & Strap
> Listing number: 114004242475
> Seller ID: 114004242475
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-100-...SIDE-Satchel-LARGE-Zip-BAG-Strap/114004242475
> 
> This seller seems to be around for a while, but I have searched the forum and have not found many requests for authentication for items from this shop.
> 
> Many thanks! Stay safe everyone!



Looks authentic from the limited photos.  IMHO this was not one of Prada's finer moments.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bubach said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Could someone have a quick look at this one please:
> 
> Item Name: NEW $3,100 PRADA RUNWAY Brown Blue Leather INSIDE Satchel LARGE Zip BAG & Strap
> Listing number: 114004242475
> Seller ID: 114004242475
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-3-100-...SIDE-Satchel-LARGE-Zip-BAG-Strap/114004242475
> 
> This seller seems to be around for a while, but I have searched the forum and have not found many requests for authentication for items from this shop.
> 
> Many thanks! Stay safe everyone!





missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic from the limited photos.  IMHO this was not one of Prada's finer moments.


Missfiggy, the interior of that bag is not leather, it's pleather, am I correct? It's just that in the listing the seller stated that the blue interior was also made of leather, but I clearly remember reading here on the forum that it was fake leather and the wear and tear was terrible.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, the interior of that bag is not leather, it's pleather, am I correct? It's just that in the listing the seller stated that the blue interior was also made of leather, but I clearly remember reading here on the forum that it was fake leather and the wear and tear was terrible.



Hard to tell from the photo whether the interior is leather or not.  If it's pleather then you have a problem.  I suspect (hope) it's probably leather and that Prada learned just a little from that terrible experiment with pleather. Perhaps ask the  seller, just to be sure.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Hard to tell from the photo whether the interior is leather or not.  If it's pleather then you have a problem.  I suspect (hope) it's probably leather and that Prada learned just a little from that terrible experiment with pleather. Perhaps ask the  seller, just to be sure.


Thanks, I wasn't planning on buying that particular bag, I just wanted to clarify that interior issue. This style has been sort of on my wishlist, but because of the pleather lining I never seriously considered it. I thought all Inside bags were with pleather lining, not just some.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks, I wasn't planning on buying that particular bag, I just wanted to clarify that interior issue. This style has been sort of on my wishlist, but because of the pleather lining I never seriously considered it. I thought all Inside bags were with pleather lining, not just some.



I hadn't heard that either, but the lack of interest in that ridiculous design being what is was, we haven't seen many of them come through this thread.   I don't recall that many threads on the Prada forum proper for that matter.   Normally no matter how much I may dislike a Prada design, if it's something that shows up frequently on this thread in particular, I'll make the effort to familiarize myself with such details.


----------



## deejays

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux tote Cammeo BN1801
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: graceteep
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/prada-sa...775027&t-referrer_request_id=xgLnoC188jIPtqDw
Comments: First time posting here do pardon me if i'm not doing exactly what i should be! Please let me know if more photos are necessary, thanks very much for the help with authenticating


----------



## deejays

More photos attached


----------



## Prada Psycho

deejays said:


> More photos attached
> 
> View attachment 4720326
> View attachment 4720327
> View attachment 4720328
> View attachment 4720329
> View attachment 4720330
> View attachment 4720331
> View attachment 4720333
> View attachment 4720334



Wait for @missfiggy to chime in, but I'm not seeing anything that raises an eyebrow. Might actually be authentic, but the massive number of fakes of this bag in this color, especially in the Super Fake category makes it tough to be 100% sure even with the best photos.


----------



## missfiggy

deejays said:


> More photos attached
> 
> View attachment 4720326
> View attachment 4720327
> View attachment 4720328
> View attachment 4720329
> View attachment 4720330
> View attachment 4720331
> View attachment 4720333
> View attachment 4720334





Prada Psycho said:


> Wait for @missfiggy to chime in, but I'm not seeing anything that raises an eyebrow. Might actually be authentic, but the massive number of fakes of this bag in this color, especially in the Super Fake category makes it tough to be 100% sure even with the best photos.



I agree - I looked at it last night on my phone but the pics were too small to be 100%.  Now, in the light of day, on a bigger screen, I think it's probably authentic.


----------



## deejays

Wow you guys are fast, thanks so much for the prompt replies! 
Im actually pretty confident of the seller but precisely because this was such a popular bag (real and fake) that I had that smidge of doubt. Now I think i will go ahead with her... Really appreciate your inputs, thanks both!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: Prada Labeled Navy Handbag Vintage with black handles from Italy
Listing number: 324148222891
Seller ID: pickshirbob
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Labe...222891?hash=item4b78bd5bab:g:9Z4AAOSwwolepyXm

Comments: The fact that it says "Prada Labeled" should be pretty indicative that it's a fake, but I just wanted to get an expert's opinion. Thank you!


----------



## talaherte

Hello All,

Please help us authenticate this bag on Century 21 website before we order?

Item name: PRADA Fiery Red Galleria Small Saffiano Tote
Item number: 2001469172
Seller: Century21
Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/prada/fiery-red-galleria-small-saffiano-tote/2001469172.html

Thanks in advance for your help, we really appreciate it!


----------



## missfiggy

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: Prada Labeled Navy Handbag Vintage with black handles from Italy
> Listing number: 324148222891
> Seller ID: pickshirbob
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Labe...222891?hash=item4b78bd5bab:g:9Z4AAOSwwolepyXm
> 
> Comments: The fact that it says "Prada Labeled" should be pretty indicative that it's a fake, but I just wanted to get an expert's opinion. Thank you!



 *AND *bought from "A VENDOR" in Florence.  I've seen those vendors - they are African and they carry their high end designer handbags in sheets over their shoulders, and they pack up quickly and disappear when the police appear.

And, yes, it's a stinker.


----------



## missfiggy

talaherte said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please help us authenticate this bag on Century 21 website before we order?
> 
> Item name: PRADA Fiery Red Galleria Small Saffiano Tote
> Item number: 2001469172
> Seller: Century21
> Link: https://www.c21stores.com/products/prada/fiery-red-galleria-small-saffiano-tote/2001469172.html
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, we really appreciate it!



READ POST # 1 OF THIS THREAD.

Do not buy this bag.


----------



## Bubach

Thanks both for your input. 



missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic from the limited photos.  IMHO this was not one of Prada's finer moments.





IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, the interior of that bag is not leather, it's pleather, am I correct? It's just that in the listing the seller stated that the blue interior was also made of leather, but I clearly remember reading here on the forum that it was fake leather and the wear and tear was terrible.


----------



## talaherte

missfiggy said:


> READ POST # 1 OF THIS THREAD.
> 
> Do not buy this bag.



Thanks for your quick response, appreciate it!  Is your recommendation to not to buy from this seller altogether? I searched the thread for the seller and I found some posts about some of the products sold by them being questionable in the past, my bad didn't perform as thorough a search before posting.  Also, did not have the pics required as detailed in post #1 since we haven't purchased it yet.   If I want to get this product and not worry about it being fake - should I just get it direct from Prada?


----------



## Prada Psycho

talaherte said:


> Thanks for your quick response, appreciate it!  Is your recommendation to not to buy from this seller altogether? I searched the thread for the seller and I found some posts about some of the products sold by them being questionable in the past, my bad didn't perform as thorough a search before posting.  Also, did not have the pics required as detailed in post #1 since we haven't purchased it yet.   _*If I want to get this product and not worry about it being fake - should I just get it direct from Prada?*_



That would be a big YES.


----------



## missfiggy

talaherte said:


> Thanks for your quick response, appreciate it!  Is your recommendation to not to buy from this seller altogether? I searched the thread for the seller and I found some posts about some of the products sold by them being questionable in the past, my bad didn't perform as thorough a search before posting.  Also, did not have the pics required as detailed in post #1 since we haven't purchased it yet.   If I want to get this product and not worry about it being fake - *should I just get it direct from Prada?*



Yes.


----------



## cityivy

Hello, please help me authenticate this before I purchase.  Thanks!
Prada galleria tote small
Tradesy item #27304118
https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-galleria-double-zip-saffiano-small-blue-leather-tote/27304118/


----------



## Bagobsessive1234

Saw this on depop - is this a legit authenticitiy card? Thanks guys!


----------



## missfiggy

cityivy said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this before I purchase.  Thanks!
> Prada galleria tote small
> Tradesy item #27304118
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-galleria-double-zip-saffiano-small-blue-leather-tote/27304118/
> 
> View attachment 4724342
> View attachment 4724343
> View attachment 4724344
> View attachment 4724345
> View attachment 4724347
> View attachment 4724348
> View attachment 4724349
> View attachment 4724350



Full frontal closeup of the main logo needed.  Also, the photos, which were taken from the sale site, aren't enlarging, so I can't see relevant details.


----------



## missfiggy

Bagobsessive1234 said:


> Saw this on depop - is this a legit authenticitiy card? Thanks guys!



Please post your request as per the format in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## priyankadi

Item Name: Prada Mini Nylon Bag (I don't know the actual name, I thought it was the mini 2000 re-edition but I don't think it is)

Listing number: ?

Seller ID: Depop

Link: https://www.depop.com/products/lara242424-mini-prada-bag-new-shipping/

Comments: I'm loving the Nylon Prada bag trend so I snagged this one up as soon as I saw. Then I realized that the bag is lined with their jacquard print, but I haven't seen other bags like this style lined with the pattern. This is the main reason I wanted some help authenticating it. Seller said she purchased from a vintage shop in Paris in 2018. Any help is so appreciated!


----------



## Bratty1919

priyankadi said:


> Item Name: Prada Mini Nylon Bag (I don't know the actual name, I thought it was the mini 2000 re-edition but I don't think it is)
> 
> Listing number: ?
> 
> Seller ID: Depop
> 
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/lara242424-mini-prada-bag-new-shipping/
> 
> Comments: I'm loving the Nylon Prada bag trend so I snagged this one up as soon as I saw. Then I realized that the bag is lined with their jacquard print, but I haven't seen other bags like this style lined with the pattern. This is the main reason I wanted some help authenticating it. Seller said she purchased from a vintage shop in Paris in 2018. Any help is so appreciated!



Have you paid for it yet?


----------



## missfiggy

priyankadi said:


> Item Name: Prada Mini Nylon Bag (I don't know the actual name, I thought it was the mini 2000 re-edition but I don't think it is)
> 
> Listing number: ?
> 
> Seller ID: Depop
> 
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/lara242424-mini-prada-bag-new-shipping/
> 
> Comments: I'm loving the Nylon Prada bag trend so I snagged this one up as soon as I saw. Then I realized that the bag is lined with their jacquard print, but I haven't seen other bags like this style lined with the pattern. This is the main reason I wanted some help authenticating it. Seller said she purchased from a vintage shop in Paris in 2018. Any help is so appreciated!



It's fake and for a whole lot more reasons than just the lining.  It's a shocker!!

SEND IT BACK AND DEMAND YOUR $$$$$ BACK.


----------



## priyankadi

missfiggy said:


> It's fake and for a whole lot more reasons than just the lining.  It's a shocker!!
> 
> SEND IT BACK AND DEMAND YOUR $$$$$ BACK.



Oh gosh, can you tell me what the red flags are? I'm definitely not an expert so I wouldn't know. I think I can send it back with Depop's buyer protection policy if I tell them it's not authentic.


----------



## priyankadi

Bratty1919 said:


> Have you paid for it yet?


I did already, guessing it's fake? How can you tell?


----------



## priyankadi

missfiggy said:


> It's fake and for a whole lot more reasons than just the lining.  It's a shocker!!
> 
> SEND IT BACK AND DEMAND YOUR $$$$$ BACK.


----------



## priyankadi

missfiggy said:


> It's fake and for a whole lot more reasons than just the lining.  It's a shocker!!
> 
> SEND IT BACK AND DEMAND YOUR $$$$$ BACK.



Item Name: Prada Mini Nylon Bag 

Listing number: 

Seller ID: Depop

Link: https://www.depop.com/products/206_vintage-black-prada-mini-nylon-hobo/

Comments: Does this look like an authentic early 2000's bag?


----------



## missfiggy

priyankadi said:


> Item Name: Prada Mini Nylon Bag
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller ID: Depop
> 
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/206_vintage-black-prada-mini-nylon-hobo/
> 
> Comments: Does this look like an authentic early 2000's bag?



Please provide the photos required as set out in post #1.


----------



## priyankadi

Item name: Prada nylon mini hobo
Listing number:
Seller ID: 206_vintage
Link: https://depop.app.link/EuVOqoVgj6
Comments: Does this look like an authentic early 2000’s Prada?


----------



## missfiggy

priyankadi said:


> Item name: Prada nylon mini hobo
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: 206_vintage
> Link: https://depop.app.link/EuVOqoVgj6
> Comments: Does this look like an authentic early 2000’s Prada?



Full frontal closeup of the main triangle logo please.


----------



## priyankadi

missfiggy said:


> Full frontal closeup of the main triangle logo please.



I attached it here, seller just took the photo at my request. Please let me know if I should edit the original post instead of replying with the attached photo (I’m on my phone and it won’t let me edit the original post). Thank you so much for you help, I really appreciate it


----------



## missfiggy

priyankadi said:


> I attached it here, seller just took the photo at my request. Please let me know if I should edit the original post instead of replying with the attached photo (I’m on my phone and it won’t let me edit the original post). Thank you so much for you help, I really appreciate it



Unfortunately the news on this one is all bad.  This was, and still is, the most often counterfeited Prada style ever.  They sell for around $39 on most counterfeit sites, and are indistinguishable from the authentic ones in most photos.  Even handling them, sometimes, it is hard to distinguish the real from the fake. The proportions of real to fake in the market place are about 100,000 fake to 1 authentic. So you can see the enormity of the scale of the fraud.

Having said all that, I don't believe that this one is authentic.


----------



## priyankadi

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the news on this one is all bad.  This was, and still is, the most often counterfeited Prada style ever.  They sell for around $39 on most counterfeit sites, and are indistinguishable from the authentic ones in most photos.  Even handling them, sometimes, it is hard to distinguish the real from the fake. The proportions of real to fake in the market place are about 100,000 fake to 1 authentic. So you can see the enormity of the scale of the fraud.
> 
> Having said all that, I don't believe that this one is authentic.



Thank you so much for your help, I had no idea there are so many counterfeits of this bag. I really want a vintage one but maybe should just purchase their re-edition 2000 bag in full rather than search for a vintage.


----------



## Scg13c

I don’t know how to delete messages, hope everyone is having a great week x


----------



## Estella.xx

Hi, could you please authenticate both of these items for me? Thank you.

Item Name: Prada Mini Tessuto MV633
Listing number: 174277546279
Seller ID: ellmirend-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Tessuto-Mini-Hobo-Nylon-Bag-Black/174277546279
Comments: The seller also has the same listing on Poshmark with more pictures. Here's the link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-...-Baguette-Mini-MV633-5eb6fef188cce32b2649e6c5

Item Name: Prada Mini Tessuto MV633
Listing number: Sold on Poshmark
Seller ID: fashionhags
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTH-P...AG-BAGUETTE-LIKE-NEW-5e8e21ef800f6471a40ba69f


----------



## missfiggy

Estella.xx said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate both of these items for me? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Mini Tessuto MV633
> Listing number: 174277546279
> Seller ID: ellmirend-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prada-Tessuto-Mini-Hobo-Nylon-Bag-Black/174277546279
> Comments: The seller also has the same listing on Poshmark with more pictures. Here's the link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-...-Baguette-Mini-MV633-5eb6fef188cce32b2649e6c5
> 
> Item Name: Prada Mini Tessuto MV633
> Listing number: Sold on Poshmark
> Seller ID: fashionhags
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTH-P...AG-BAGUETTE-LIKE-NEW-5e8e21ef800f6471a40ba69f



This was, and still is, the most often counterfeited Prada style ever. They sell for around $39 on most counterfeit sites, and are indistinguishable from the authentic ones in most photos. Even handling them, sometimes, it is hard to distinguish the real from the fake. The proportions of real to fake in the market place are about 100,000 fake to 1 authentic. So you can see the enormity of the scale of the fraud.

Due to the above, I can't make any assessment of either of these bags.


----------



## jk210297

Hi, please help me authenticate this item  Thank you so much!

Item name: Prada Hobo Re-edition 2005
Link: instagram @Mydreambag


----------



## Bratty1919

jk210297 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this item  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Hobo Re-edition 2005
> Link: instagram @Mydreambag
> 
> View attachment 4727401
> View attachment 4727402
> View attachment 4727403
> View attachment 4727404
> View attachment 4727405
> View attachment 4727406



I don’t think this is real.


----------



## jk210297

Bratty1919 said:


> I don’t think this is real.



omg thank you so much! That ig shop is pretty famous so i thought they only allow authentic items. Luckily I decided to authenticate it first. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

jk210297 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this item  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada Hobo Re-edition 2005
> Link: instagram @Mydreambag
> 
> View attachment 4727401
> View attachment 4727402
> View attachment 4727403
> View attachment 4727404
> View attachment 4727405
> View attachment 4727406



HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS but need more pix.  I'm not an instagrammer so can't access the link.  Can you please get more photos?  The other side of the key cloche, inside of the coin purse, zip pull tab, underside of the zip head where the brand name of the zipper is found - these would help maybe.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

*new post below*


----------



## missfiggy

Deseraesheriee said:


> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> View attachment 4728380
> View attachment 4728381
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> View attachment 4728378
> View attachment 4728379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this wallet. I know nothing about the model. Here are photos. Thank you in advance!



We have a format for these requests, please use it.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

Item Name: UNKNOWN
Listing number: UNKNOWN
Seller ID: AshleyWelch
Link: Mercari 
https://merc.li/9zMQyS6eb


Need help authenticating this wallet. I do not know what style wallet this is. Thanks in advance.  *there was no “made in tag* don’t know if that’s already a giver*


----------



## missfiggy

Deseraesheriee said:


> Item Name: UNKNOWN
> Listing number: UNKNOWN
> Seller ID: AshleyWelch
> Link: Mercari
> https://merc.li/9zMQyS6eb
> 
> 
> Need help authenticating this wallet. I do not know what style wallet this is. Thanks in advance.  *there was no “made in tag* don’t know if that’s already a giver*



Whilst it is almost impossible to authenticate these small leather items just from photos, I'm going with authentic for this one. There are no red flags or alarm bells and the counterfeits usually have one feature which I cannot see on this one. I think you got your $$ worth.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

missfiggy said:


> Whilst it is almost impossible to authenticate these small leather items just from photos, I'm going with authentic for this one. There are no red flags or alarm bells and the counterfeits usually have one feature which I cannot see on this one. I think you got your $$ worth.


Thank you for your help. I was also curious about the “R” in “Prada”. Should the R have a bend in the right leg instead of it being straight? Not sure if I explained that correctly.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

missfiggy said:


> Whilst it is almost impossible to authenticate these small leather items just from photos, I'm going with authentic for this one. There are no red flags or alarm bells and the counterfeits usually have one feature which I cannot see on this one. I think you got your $$ worth.


 Oh! & also because there wasn’t a “made in” tag anywhere.


----------



## missfiggy

Deseraesheriee said:


> Thank you for your help. I was also curious about the “R” in “Prada”. Should the R have a bend in the right leg instead of it being straight? Not sure if I explained that correctly.



I know exactly what you mean about the R, but seriously ... Ignore those useless online Authenticity Guides - the information in them is either outdated or deliberately WRONG. Prada tweaks their logo just about every range, every season.  It's a constant challenge keeping up. There might be a "made in" tag secreted away somewhere, or it might have been removed, or there might never have been one. It's not something to worry about, or rely on for authenticity.


----------



## Deseraesheriee

missfiggy said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the R, but seriously ... Ignore those useless online Authenticity Guides - the information in them is either outdated or deliberately WRONG. Prada tweaks their logo just about every range, every season.  It's a constant challenge keeping up. There might be a "made in" tag secreted away somewhere, or it might have been removed, or there might never have been one. It's not something to worry about, or rely on for authenticity.


Great thank you I appreciate all your help. Can I ask you to help me on one more post? My post is at the very bottom. 


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-chat-thread.493259/page-342


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone ! 
I have bought a vintage Prada bag and would like to know if it is authentic. Can someone help me authenticate the bag please?

Name : I am not sure but I think it is called Prada Baguette Nylon & Leather Bag
Seller : N/A individual

Thank you very much


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello:
I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this bag. I took the attached pictures. The last two are the interior without and with flash. Thank you so much!
Name: Prada Green Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote
Seller: The Luxury Closet
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-green-saffiano-lux-leather-large-double-zip-tote-p273760


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello:
> I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this bag. I took the attached pictures. The last two are the interior without and with flash. Thank you so much!
> Name: Prada Green Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-green-saffiano-lux-leather-large-double-zip-tote-p273760
> View attachment 4729081
> View attachment 4729082
> View attachment 4729083
> View attachment 4729084
> View attachment 4729085
> View attachment 4729087
> View attachment 4729088
> View attachment 4729089
> View attachment 4729090
> View attachment 4729091
> View attachment 4729092
> View attachment 4729093


Last of the photos...thanks again


----------



## missfiggy

samfalstaff said:


> Hello:
> I would greatly appreciate your expertise on this bag. I took the attached pictures. The last two are the interior without and with flash. Thank you so much!
> Name: Prada Green Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-green-saffiano-lux-leather-large-double-zip-tote-p273760
> View attachment 4729081
> View attachment 4729082
> View attachment 4729083
> View attachment 4729084
> View attachment 4729085
> View attachment 4729087
> View attachment 4729088
> View attachment 4729089
> View attachment 4729090
> View attachment 4729091
> View attachment 4729092
> View attachment 4729093



Looks authentic.


----------



## samfalstaff

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you! That's good to hear.


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hi guys!

I bought this “vintage prada backpack” online from a thrift, do you think it is original?

thank you!!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought this “vintage prada backpack” online from a thrift, do you think it is original?
> 
> thank you!!



Anyone? help me


----------



## talaherte

missfiggy said:


> Yes.


To follow up on my post, ended up ordering the bag online from Saks and just received it 

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/prada-medium-galleria-tote/product/0400092597622

Is there any risk of it not being authentic?  Do you recommend I take pictures and get it authenticated by you guys to be 100%?
Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Anyone? help me



We don't live here - this is a TOTALLY VOLUNTARY AND FREE SERVICE done in our own free time and at our convenience.  If you haven't had a reply it likely means that our vintage expert is unavailable at the moment or that they don't know the answer to your query.  Perhaps have a little patience and see what happens.


----------



## missfiggy

talaherte said:


> To follow up on my post, ended up ordering the bag online from Saks and just received it
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/prada-medium-galleria-tote/product/0400092597622
> 
> Is there any risk of it not being authentic?  Do you recommend I take pictures and get it authenticated by you guys to be 100%?
> Thanks!



If it will ease your mind then by all means, please post pictures.  It's highly unlikely that it's fake though, unless it is a return.


----------



## talaherte

missfiggy said:


> If it will ease your mind then by all means, please post pictures.  It's highly unlikely that it's fake though, unless it is a return.



Yes please, if you don't mind just for my peace of mind! Details and pictures below, let me know if you need more pictures.  Thank you!

Name: Prada Galleria Tote (Medium) 
Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue
Link:https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/prada-medium-galleria-tote/product/0400092597622


----------



## missfiggy

talaherte said:


> Yes please, if you don't mind just for my peace of mind! Details and pictures below, let me know if you need more pictures.  Thank you!
> 
> Name: Prada Galleria Tote (Medium)
> Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue
> Link:https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/prada-medium-galleria-tote/product/0400092597622
> 
> View attachment 4731379
> View attachment 4731381
> View attachment 4731382
> View attachment 4731383
> View attachment 4731384
> View attachment 4731386
> View attachment 4731387
> View attachment 4731388
> View attachment 4731389
> View attachment 4731390
> View attachment 4731391
> 
> View attachment 4731407




Looks fine.  Enjoy!!


----------



## talaherte

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine.  Enjoy!!



Awesome, thanks again for all your help!  I am excited!  Do you have any recommendations/suggestions to prepare the bag before it is put to use?  Do the hardware on this bag need to be protected against scuffs? I was thinking especially of the ones at the bottom..


----------



## pam18

Hello, I would really appreciate if you guys could please authenticate this purse. I have never owned a Prada and this is the first time I have bought a pre-owned purse so I am very nervous about this purchase. 
Item Name: Saffiano Leather shopping tote? (Not sure i looked everywhere on google but I couldn’t find this exact style)
Listing number: not sure (did not come with Authenticity cards)
Seller ID: Finer Consignment (in MA)
Link: no link Available


----------



## missfiggy

pam18 said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate if you guys could please authenticate this purse. I have never owned a Prada and this is the first time I have bought a pre-owned purse so I am very nervous about this purchase.
> Item Name: Saffiano Leather shopping tote? (Not sure i looked everywhere on google but I couldn’t find this exact style)
> Listing number: not sure (did not come with Authenticity cards)
> Seller ID: Finer Consignment (in MA)
> Link: no link Available



You won't find this in any current Prada catalogue because it's quite old - goes back to between about 2007 and 2010. It looks authentic and is in lovely condition.


----------



## pam18

missfiggy said:


> You won't find this in any current Prada catalogue because it's quite old - goes back to between about 2007 and 2010. It looks authentic and is in lovely condition.


Thank you for your response! I appreciate the time you give to respond to posts like mine, as well as the other authenticators.


----------



## Bratty1919

ROSEEROSA said:


> Hello everyone !
> I have bought a vintage Prada bag and would like to know if it is authentic. Can someone help me authenticate the bag please?
> 
> Name : I am not sure but I think it is called Prada Baguette Nylon & Leather Bag
> Seller : N/A individual
> 
> Thank you very much



This should be fine.


----------



## tanyatanyatanya

Hi! Could you please help me with this one:
Item Name: Prada nylon tote bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: @tialtngo
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/tialtngo-authentic-prada-nylon-tote-bag-3/


----------



## Foxyprod

Hi! Can you help me with this bag? Lot of thanks)
Item Name: Prada bauletto bag vintage 
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Gift 
Link:


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi, this is from a consignment store in San Francisco- so I don't have an ebay listing.  I find about 20% of their items are fake, coming in from the Pacific Rim (the lovely ladies there try their best to authenticate).
I don't know Prada - apologies if this is an obvious fake.  Your instructions don't list the photos you need for wallets, hopefully I have included enough.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Finally found another of the bag I want! Hoping someone can help me authenticate. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Cahier City Calf Astrology Purple Leather Cross Body Bag
Listing number: 27379540 on tradesy
Seller ID: Luxclusif on Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-cahier-city-calf-astrology-purple-leather-cross-body-bag/27379540/
Comments: Unfortunately they don't have close-ups of the logo and I don't think I can contact the seller to ask. Including one photo here, the rest are at the listing


----------



## Michelle1x

Closet_Fashion said:


> Finally found another of the bag I want! Hoping someone can help me authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier City Calf Astrology Purple Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 27379540 on tradesy
> Seller ID: Luxclusif on Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-cahier-city-calf-astrology-purple-leather-cross-body-bag/27379540/
> Comments: Unfortunately they don't have close-ups of the logo and I don't think I can contact the seller to ask. Including one photo here, the rest are at the listing
> View attachment 4736940


wow, this bag is awesome


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> Finally found another of the bag I want! Hoping someone can help me authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier City Calf Astrology Purple Leather Cross Body Bag
> Listing number: 27379540 on tradesy
> Seller ID: Luxclusif on Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-cahier-city-calf-astrology-purple-leather-cross-body-bag/27379540/
> Comments: Unfortunately they don't have close-ups of the logo and I don't think I can contact the seller to ask. Including one photo here, the rest are at the listing
> View attachment 4736940



Unfortunately there are nowhere near enough photos to make any assessment.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately there are nowhere near enough photos to make any assessment.



I’ll see if I can get them to add more! Not sure if tradesy allows that


----------



## babiecat

Hi! First time here 
Item Name: PRADA Leather Wallet on Chain
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: inescreteanu
Link: https://posh.mk/tsXU9zDUH6
Comments: Unfortunately, I don't own a camera. Hopefully these pictures are ok!


----------



## missfiggy

babiecat said:


> Hi! First time here
> Item Name: PRADA Leather Wallet on Chain
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: inescreteanu
> Link: https://posh.mk/tsXU9zDUH6
> Comments: Unfortunately, I don't own a camera. Hopefully these pictures are ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737785
> View attachment 4737786
> View attachment 4737787
> View attachment 4737788
> View attachment 4737789
> View attachment 4737790
> View attachment 4737791
> View attachment 4737792



This looks authentic but it is impossible to be 100% sure, just from photos, with these wallets. All wallets are extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## babiecat

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic but it is impossible to be 100% sure, just from photos, with these wallets. All wallets are extremely well faked nowadays.


I understand, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## ba0688

Hello,I am about to purchase this prada from a seller in argentina but have no experience with prada.What do you think?
Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Foxyprod said:


> Hi! Can you help me with this bag? Lot of thanks)
> Item Name: Prada bauletto bag vintage
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Gift
> Link:



Full frontal photo of the "Prada" stamped onto the


Foxyprod said:


> Hi! Can you help me with this bag? Lot of thanks)
> Item Name: Prada bauletto bag vintage
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: Gift
> Link:



Full frontal close up photo of the logo stamped onto the handle attachment hardware please. Your photo is just at the wrong angle for me to see a minute detail.


----------



## missfiggy

Michelle1x said:


> View attachment 4735632
> 
> Hi, this is from a consignment store in San Francisco- so I don't have an ebay listing.  I find about 20% of their items are fake, coming in from the Pacific Rim (the lovely ladies there try their best to authenticate).
> I don't know Prada - apologies if this is an obvious fake.  Your instructions don't list the photos you need for wallets, hopefully I have included enough.



This looks ok to me.


----------



## Michelle1x

missfiggy said:


> This looks ok to me.


Thank you!!!
I discovered a few authentication tips for Prada wallets including some numbers and a "Made in" tag and this wallet has those.  But there is no way anyone would see these things unless they were looking for them.  So I was thinking you would say its ok.


----------



## missfiggy

Michelle1x said:


> Thank you!!!
> I discovered a few authentication tips for Prada wallets including some numbers and a "Made in" tag and this wallet has those.  But there is no way anyone would see these things unless they were looking for them.  So I was thinking you would say its ok.



PLEEEEEEEZ ... don't take any notice of those online authentication guides. They are wrong on so many levels. Most of them are from counterfeiters who are trying to validate their rubbish. Authentication markers change every season on every range and style.


----------



## AngieJolie

Item Name: Vintage Prada Nylon coin Wallet sunglasses Pouch Cell Phone iPhone Holder Lot

Listing: 333603162246

Seller ID: toled.marit

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333603162246

Comments: Won the auction, didn’t pay yet, I know it’s vintage & probably been faked so many times but wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay


----------



## AngieJolie

Continued from previous post. Seller just sent me additional pictures


----------



## missfiggy

AngieJolie said:


> Item Name: Vintage Prada Nylon coin Wallet sunglasses Pouch Cell Phone iPhone Holder Lot
> 
> Listing: 333603162246
> 
> Seller ID: toled.marit
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/333603162246
> 
> Comments: Won the auction, didn’t pay yet, I know it’s vintage & probably been faked so many times but wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay



The rule here is authenticate BEFORE bidding. You now have a legal contract woth the seller and you are obliged to pay.
Feel free to re-post photos of the item when you receive it.


----------



## AngieJolie

missfiggy said:


> The rule here is authenticate BEFORE bidding. You now have a legal contract woth the seller and you are obliged to pay.
> Feel free to re-post photos of the item when you receive it.



Thank you for your reply. Spoke to seller-she encouraged me to get it authenticated before I paid since she got it from an estate sell. She’s working with me and willing to cancel the sale if found unauthentic so she doesn’t have to deal with headache.


----------



## missfiggy

AngieJolie said:


> Thank you for your reply. Spoke to seller-she encouraged me to get it authenticated before I paid since she got it from an estate sell. She’s working with me and willing to cancel the sale if found unauthentic so she doesn’t have to deal with headache.



Perhaps it is best to completely cancel the sale.  One item might be authentic and one is definitely fake.


----------



## Foxyprod

missfiggy said:


> Full frontal photo of the "Prada" stamped onto the
> 
> 
> Full frontal close up photo of the logo stamped onto the handle attachment hardware please. Your photo is just at the wrong angle for me to see a minute detail.


More photos. Thanks)


----------



## AngieJolie

missfiggy said:


> Perhaps it is best to completely cancel the sale.  One item might be authentic and one is definitely fake.



What a bummer! Thanks again for all that you guys do. It’s never not appreciated. Stay safe xo


----------



## a-s

Hi, I bought this vintage nylon backpack off Vestiaire Collective and wanted to verify it’s authenticity. Please let me know if you need anymore pictures and thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Foxyprod said:


> More photos. Thanks)



Perfect photos thank you. Do you have any idea of the age of the bag?


----------



## Foxyprod

missfiggy said:


> Perfect photos thank you. Do you have any idea of the age of the bag?


Somewhere around 80-90  I think. What do you think about it?  Unfortunately, I no longer have the opportunity to ask the person who gave it to me(( thanks for the help


----------



## missfiggy

Foxyprod said:


> Somewhere around 80-90  I think. What do you think about it?  Unfortunately, I no longer have the opportunity to ask the person who gave it to me(( thanks for the help



Perfect answer ... it's authentic.


----------



## selsel

Hello everyone! I’ve been searching for this bag ever since i saw it online on a celebrity! But by then the stores were not selling them anymore so my only hope was to find it in the second hand market..

Item Name: Prada Pyramid Bag 
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Luxury Closet
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-black-patent-leather-pyramid-frame-satchel-p265403
Comments: 
This is my dream bag, i hope to buy it so thank you all in advance for your help in authenticating it.


----------



## Foxyprod

missfiggy said:


> Perfect answer ... it's authentic.


Lot of thanks for helping) It so nice to know it))


----------



## dignatius

Hello,  I recently purchased this Antik Hobo from TheRealReal and it looks pretty good to me.  Can you confirm?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stillon

Item Name: Drawstring nylon pouch
Listing number:-
Seller ID:-
Link:-
Comments: Hi everyone! Would  really appreciate your help, bought this in local vintage store (I live in Russia) and now I have doubts whether it is authentic or not. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

dignatius said:


> Hello,  I recently purchased this Antik Hobo from TheRealReal and it looks pretty good to me.  Can you confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742402
> View attachment 4742404
> View attachment 4742405
> View attachment 4742406
> View attachment 4742407
> View attachment 4742408
> View attachment 4742409
> View attachment 4742410
> View attachment 4742411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742402



I think this used to be mine and, yes, it is authentic.


----------



## dignatius

missfiggy said:


> I think this used to be mine and, yes, it is authentic.



Wow, that's pretty cool!   It's a much smaller world than we realize 
Interestingly, when I first received the bag and inspected it, I thought that whoever owned it before really took care of it.  The interior was pristine...


----------



## missfiggy

dignatius said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool!   It's a much smaller world than we realize
> Interestingly, when I first received the bag and inspected it, I thought that whoever owned it before really took care of it.  The interior was pristine...



Awwwww ... shucks thank you.


----------



## Misschievoustraveler

Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this item? I received it as a gift but it was bought from eBay. I do not have the seller information.

Item Name: Prada animalier cahier bag
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:


----------



## julieg0395

Hello authenticators! could you please authenticate this bag for me? _ I just bought it at Vestiaire collective. Thanks you so much in advance! _
Item Name: Prada Cahier James Jean 
Listing number:
Seller ID: Vestiaire collective
Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ada-cahier-en-toile-multicolore-8250215.shtml

Many thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

julieg0395 said:


> Hello authenticators! could you please authenticate this bag for me? _ I just bought it at Vestiaire collective. Thanks you so much in advance! _
> Item Name: Prada Cahier James Jean
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Vestiaire collective
> Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...ada-cahier-en-toile-multicolore-8250215.shtml
> 
> Many thanks!





Misschievoustraveler said:


> Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this item? I received it as a gift but it was bought from eBay. I do not have the seller information.
> 
> Item Name: Prada animalier cahier bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4744067
> View attachment 4744068
> View attachment 4744071
> View attachment 4744070
> View attachment 4744072
> View attachment 4744074
> View attachment 4744075
> View attachment 4744076
> View attachment 4744077
> View attachment 4744079




As I have seen neither of these in real life, I'm not able to make any definite assessment, however after having closely perused the pictures, I do not see anything to make me think that they are fakes.


----------



## julieg0395

missfiggy said:


> As I have seen neither of these in real life, I'm not able to make any definite assessment, however after having closely perused the pictures, I do not see anything to make me think that they are fakes.


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name:Tessuto Patch Messenger bag
Listing number:2VH043
Seller ID:路易好貨（Y1189950581）
Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/【路易好貨】PRADA-黑色撞色迷彩-限量版-經典尼龍-側背-100805279889
Comments:Hello, ladies. Just got this bag from the seller who claim purchased in Japan. The stamp of store is a boutique in Osaka. Please help me anthenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name:Tessuto Patch Messenger bag
> Listing number:2VH043
> Seller ID:路易好貨（Y1189950581）
> Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/【路易好貨】PRADA-黑色撞色迷彩-限量版-經典尼龍-側背-100805279889
> Comments:Hello, ladies. Just got this bag from the seller who claim purchased in Japan. The stamp of store is a boutique in Osaka. Please help me anthenticate this bag. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4748388
> View attachment 4748389
> View attachment 4748390
> View attachment 4748391
> View attachment 4748392
> View attachment 4748393
> View attachment 4748394
> View attachment 4748395
> View attachment 4748396
> View attachment 4748397
> View attachment 4748399
> View attachment 4748398



Looks authentic.

Have you seen this one???

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...962671?hash=item3b481d7d6f:g:3KcAAOSwFOld3Hsp


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.
> 
> Have you seen this one???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENT...962671?hash=item3b481d7d6f:g:3KcAAOSwFOld3Hsp



Thank you so much, missfiggy.

No, I have not seen that. I have not bought any pre-loved item from aboard.  So I’m not familiar with Ebay and Amazon. The bid of price is really good though if it’s authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you so much, missfiggy.
> 
> No, I have not seen that. I have not bought any pre-loved item from aboard.  So I’m not familiar with Ebay and Amazon. The bid of price is really good though if it’s authentic.



It's authentic definitely.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic definitely.



Wow,that is amazing. I paid like 500 usd. I luv this mini cute bag anyway. Thank you again, missfiggy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Namerint Nylon tote bag
Listing number: not sure what the numbers is
Seller ID:b.b.shopping
Link:https://tw.carousell.com/p/1004693465
Comments: Hi, ladies. I just got this beautiful print tote, the seller said she/he bought it from boutique in Guam many years ago. I’m not sure which season is it originally from. It came with a Prada box no authenticity card, please help me authenticate this bag. I will appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Item Namerint Nylon tote bag
> Listing number: not sure what the numbers is
> Seller ID:b.b.shopping
> Link:https://tw.carousell.com/p/1004693465
> Comments: Hi, ladies. I just got this beautiful print tote, the seller said she/he bought it from boutique in Guam many years ago. I’m not sure which season is it originally from. It came with a Prada box no authenticity card, please help me authenticate this bag. I will appreciate it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750677
> View attachment 4750678
> View attachment 4750679
> View attachment 4750680
> View attachment 4750681
> View attachment 4750682
> View attachment 4750683
> View attachment 4750684
> View attachment 4750685
> View attachment 4750686



It's authentic but it will take me some time to work out what season it's from.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic but it will take me some time to work out what season it's from.



Thank you, missfiggy. No snap buckle, no attachable shoulder strap. I guess it’s older,  maybe 2011-2012?


----------



## sophiealo

Hi there can I get some help please authenticating this bag.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you, missfiggy. No snap buckle, no attachable shoulder strap. I guess it’s older,  maybe 2011-2012?



Possibly.  I was thinking 2010 ish so we're in the same ball park.


----------



## missfiggy

sophiealo said:


> Hi there can I get some help please authenticating this bag.



We have a specific format for these requests.  Please use it.


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> Possibly.  I was thinking 2010 ish so we're in the same ball park.


I used it couple days ago, the pattern is really rare and beautiful. I really love it. Thank you, missfiggy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hi guys! 

I bought this silver prada tote online from a thrift, do you think it is original? It had the small tag on the inside pocket but it was alteady blanck, it seemed old and came out when I tried to read it.

thank you!!


----------



## Dainty_blue

Hi,

This is my first time posting so I apologise if this is the incorrect place to post! I’m looking to purchase a vintage Prada bag but I am always uncertain of authenticity. Please may someone help to authenticate this bag before I purchase? It would be such a big help!

Item name: Prada Tessuto MV633
Listing number: I’m afraid I am unsure of this
Link:https://depop.app.link/1IJOCt8Oj7





Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Item name: *Authentic PRADA MILANO Zipper Long Wallet Purse Embossing Leather Pink 07BD469*

seller: 
boom2hantenan

I just bought this Prada wallet on ebay









						Authentic PRADA MILANO Zipper Long Wallet Purse Embossing Leather Pink 07BD469  | eBay
					

Pink / Embossing Leather. Inside AB ; Scuff,Dirt,Stain. Outside AB ; Scuff,Dirt,Scratches,Stain. Junk Junk condition, in need of repair. C There is a sense of overall use, there is a noticeable dirt. There is a sense of overall use, there is a dirt.



					www.ebay.com
				




any help is appreciated, Thank You


----------



## missfiggy

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought this silver prada tote online from a thrift, do you think it is original? It had the small tag on the inside pocket but it was alteady blanck, it seemed old and came out when I tried to read it.
> 
> thank you!!



It's old and authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Dainty_blue said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting so I apologise if this is the incorrect place to post! I’m looking to purchase a vintage Prada bag but I am always uncertain of authenticity. Please may someone help to authenticate this bag before I purchase? It would be such a big help!
> 
> Item name: Prada Tessuto MV633
> Listing number: I’m afraid I am unsure of this
> Link:https://depop.app.link/1IJOCt8Oj7
> 
> View attachment 4757404
> View attachment 4757405
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## ian_fabian

Item name: Prada Borsa in Tessuto B1738F
Listing number: unsure of this
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/26059193...uMGMuDaV51z5MJKC5Yo1WkserGN-AjSTYBqhFGVfx3orw
Comments: Hi, this is my first time posting here. Please help me authenticate this Prada messenger bag that I'm planning to buy online. I've attached pictures from the seller. According to the seller, the zipper has no brand. Do you think this messenger bag is authentic?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Dainty_blue

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the photos we need.



Hi, thank you so much for the reply! I do apologise, there are limited photos on the website - is the attached more sufficient? 

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Item name: *Authentic PRADA MILANO Zipper Long Wallet Purse Embossing Leather Pink 07BD469*
> 
> seller:
> boom2hantenan
> 
> I just bought this Prada wallet on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic PRADA MILANO Zipper Long Wallet Purse Embossing Leather Pink 07BD469  | eBay
> 
> 
> Pink / Embossing Leather. Inside AB ; Scuff,Dirt,Stain. Outside AB ; Scuff,Dirt,Scratches,Stain. Junk Junk condition, in need of repair. C There is a sense of overall use, there is a noticeable dirt. There is a sense of overall use, there is a dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help is appreciated, Thank You



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

ian_fabian said:


> Item name: Prada Borsa in Tessuto B1738F
> Listing number: unsure of this
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/26059193...uMGMuDaV51z5MJKC5Yo1WkserGN-AjSTYBqhFGVfx3orw
> Comments: Hi, this is my first time posting here. Please help me authenticate this Prada messenger bag that I'm planning to buy online. I've attached pictures from the seller. According to the seller, the zipper has no brand. Do you think this messenger bag is authentic?
> 
> Thank you so much.



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

Dainty_blue said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the reply! I do apologise, there are limited photos on the website - is the attached more sufficient?
> 
> Thank you!



Pretty much impossible to authenticate these just from photos.  Unfortunately this is the most often counterfeited style of all Prada. It *MIGHT *be authentic.


----------



## jayxyz

Please check whether it is genuine or not.


----------



## Arequipa

Hi there! Can I get help with authenticating a nylon Prada bag please? Got it from a private seller, who supposedly works in the fashion industry, but when I got the bag had my doubts. 
As you can see in the pictures, the stitching in both sided by zipper look iffy. And the zipper is not very smooth. 
Thank you!


----------



## ian_fabian

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much for your reply! Just needed a confirmation whether or not the bag is authentic. I'll buy the bag tomorrow. Thanks again! More power to you, Missfiggy!


----------



## Kbonita619

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank You so much Miss.Figgy! We appreciate you


----------



## missfiggy

jayxyz said:


> Please check whether it is genuine or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757952
> View attachment 4757953
> View attachment 4757954
> View attachment 4757956
> View attachment 4757958
> View attachment 4757960



We have a specific format for these requests - read post #1 and please use format.


----------



## missfiggy

Arequipa said:


> Hi there! Can I get help with authenticating a nylon Prada bag please? Got it from a private seller, who supposedly works in the fashion industry, but when I got the bag had my doubts.
> As you can see in the pictures, the stitching in both sided by zipper look iffy. And the zipper is not very smooth.
> Thank you!



We actually have a specific format for these requests, however, in this case I'm happy to forgo it because I never want to see this crap again.  It is an amateur, obvious and nasty fake and the private seller is an absolute liar.  Return it and demand your $$$ back.


----------



## jayxyz

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests - read post #1 and please use format.



Sorry sir
Hi guys!
I bought this black prada online from a thrift, do you think it is original?

thank you!!


----------



## Arequipa

missfiggy said:


> We actually have a specific format for these requests, however, in this case I'm happy to forgo it because I never want to see this crap again.  It is an amateur, obvious and nasty fake and the private seller is an absolute liar.  Return it and demand your $$$ back.


Thank you so much for your reply and apologies for not using the right format. 
I did think that much after receiving it. Thank you again and be well.


----------



## missfiggy

jayxyz said:


> Sorry sir
> Hi guys!
> I bought this black prada online from a thrift, do you think it is original?
> 
> thank you!!



PLEASE READ POST #1 for the instructions on how to post a request here.  We MUST HAVE any online links as well as the correct photos.


----------



## jayxyz

Plssss


----------



## missfiggy

jayxyz said:


> Plssss



Please include the link to the online site where you bought the bag.  Otherwise your post may be ignored.


----------



## jayxyz

missfiggy said:


> Please include the link to the online site where you bought the bag.  Otherwise your post may be ignored.


I bought it from an acquaintance.


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, I’m new here and I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Prada wallet. Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

itsmisshoney said:


> Hi, I’m new here and I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Prada wallet. Thank you so much!



We have a format for these requests - it's set out in post #1.  Please use it in future otherwise your requests will be ignored. 

For now though, because I don't want to waste time on reading the post again, I'll tell you that the wallet is as fake as my hair, teeth, and nails. Amateur and obvious.  Get your money back from wherever this came from.


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, I’m new here and I just need help authenticating this Prada wallet. Thank you so much!


----------



## itsmisshoney

missfiggy said:


> We have a format for these requests - it's set out in post #1.  Please use it in future otherwise your requests will be ignored.
> 
> For now though, because I don't want to waste time on reading the post again, I'll tell you that the wallet is as fake as my hair, teeth, and nails. Amateur and obvious.  Get your money back from wherever this came from.



Apologies for not following the format, trying to figure it out still but thank you so much MissFiggy


----------



## Angsas

Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag! (I hope the link works)
Thanks you so much for your assistance 

Item Name: ltd edition Prada fairy bag
Listing number: 293613291286
Seller ID: glamma2000
Link: 
 Ltd edition Prada fairy bag brand new never been used James Jean collaboration


----------



## missfiggy

Hi ladies! Please help me authenticate this bag! (I hope the link works)
Thanks you so much for your assistance 

Item Name: ltd edition Prada fairy bag
Listing number: 293613291286
Seller ID: glamma2000
Link: 
 Ltd edition Prada fairy bag brand new never been used James Jean collaboration 

From the limited photos, it looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

jayxyz said:


> Please check whether it is genuine or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757952
> View attachment 4757953
> View attachment 4757954
> View attachment 4757956
> View attachment 4757958
> View attachment 4757960




Looks like a fake to me.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
I bought this Vintage Prada bag on ebay
Item name: 
*Vintage PRADA Black Nylon Satchel Hand Bag*

Seller: yulikbern



			https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=274395716833&transactionId=2305486315017
		


I am asking seller for pictures of the control tag
Thank You so much friends, very generous to provide us free authentication 
Thank You Again


----------



## Elle.lau

Item Name: Prada wallet
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA
Comments: I've purchased the wallet and it's currently with me. i tried my best to follow the format given, do let me know if i missed any shots. Thank you in advance for helping to authenticate!


----------



## missfiggy

Elle.lau said:


> Item Name: Prada wallet
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> Comments: I've purchased the wallet and it's currently with me. i tried my best to follow the format given, do let me know if i missed any shots. Thank you in advance for helping to authenticate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762254
> View attachment 4762255
> View attachment 4762256
> View attachment 4762257
> View attachment 4762260
> View attachment 4762268
> View attachment 4762272
> View attachment 4762273
> View attachment 4762274
> View attachment 4762276
> View attachment 4762277
> View attachment 4762279
> View attachment 4762255
> View attachment 4762256
> View attachment 4762257
> View attachment 4762260
> View attachment 4762268
> View attachment 4762272
> View attachment 4762273
> View attachment 4762274
> View attachment 4762276
> View attachment 4762277



It's really impossible to be 100% sure about these small leather items(especially just from photos) as they are all extremely well faked. This looks like it might be authentic with the preceding proviso.


----------



## Stantjack

Item Namerada crossbody messenger bag

Comments: hey MissFiggy, I just bought this bag from eBay the seller said she’s had it in storage for years and and got it from her friend who worked in Prada. I’ve never seen this model before but I know if it’s an older model it might not match some of my presumptions.

I know it isn’t a purse/handbag was just hoping for a second opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Stantjack said:


> Item Namerada crossbody messenger bag
> 
> Comments: hey MissFiggy, I just bought this bag from eBay the seller said she’s had it in storage for years and and got it from her friend who worked in Prada. I’ve never seen this model before but I know if it’s an older model it might not match some of my presumptions.
> 
> I know it isn’t a purse/handbag was just hoping for a second opinion. Thanks in advance



Fake, fake, fake fake and...fake. And where is the link to the ebay seller?????


----------



## Elle.lau

missfiggy said:


> It's really impossible to be 100% sure about these small leather items(especially just from photos) as they are all extremely well faked. This looks like it might be authentic with the preceding proviso.


Thank you for helping out !


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends!
I bought these Prada Wedges a few weeks ago, they look nice but have no numbers on them and no branding on buckles 
Thank You again Friends! 
Item name: *Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5*

Seller: sofierunway









						Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5  | eBay
					

Belt closure.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jsramirez3

Item Name: SO POSH~! $495 PRADA Logo Black Microfiber Hobo Purse Handbag Satchel ITALY             
Listing number:  293613613088
Seller ID:ms.libby 
Link:https: //www.ebay.com/itm/SO-POSH-495-PRADA-Logo-Black-Microfiber-Hobo-Purse-Handbag-Satchel-ITALY/293613613088?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: Hi guys can you please help me authenticate this nylon Prada. My concerns are the inner lining as well as it doesn't come with the little white tag (two to three numbers). Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends!
> I bought these Prada Wedges a few weeks ago, they look nice but have no numbers on them and no branding on buckles
> Thank You again Friends!
> Item name: *Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5*
> 
> Seller: sofierunway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> Belt closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Sorry - we only do purses and handbags here. Perhaps try here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-these-accessories.499791/


----------



## missfiggy

jsramirez3 said:


> Item Name: SO POSH~! $495 PRADA Logo Black Microfiber Hobo Purse Handbag Satchel ITALY
> Listing number:  293613613088
> Seller ID:ms.libby
> Link:https: //www.ebay.com/itm/SO-POSH-495-PRADA-Logo-Black-Microfiber-Hobo-Purse-Handbag-Satchel-ITALY/293613613088?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: Hi guys can you please help me authenticate this nylon Prada. My concerns are the inner lining as well as it doesn't come with the little white tag (two to three numbers). Thank you so much in advance!




The tag has NOTHING to do with authentication.  Having said that, this is fake and for many, many more reasons than the lining.


----------



## Chany214

Could you help me authenticate this please?
Item Name: Prada Black Tessuto Nylon and Saffiano Leather Tote Bag BN2541
Comments: I got given this as a hand me down a while ago and I couldn’t bring myself to using it because I think it’s not authentic and it’s also extremely worn.
TIA


----------



## missfiggy

Chany214 said:


> Could you help me authenticate this please?
> Item Name: Prada Black Tessuto Nylon and Saffiano Leather Tote Bag BN2541
> Comments: I got given this as a hand me down a while ago and I couldn’t bring myself to using it because I think it’s not authentic and it’s also extremely worn.
> TIA



Looks authentic.


----------



## Daria Zosimenko

Is this prada nelon authentic?)


----------



## Fashionxhags

Black Prada purse w/ authenticity cards- small 


			https://posh.mk/3n6vgIfsv7
		

Seller:Mia_happy808

Bag looks & feels like the other vintage mini tessuto hobos I’ve got & there’s a white#tag inside but the zipper is either original powder coated blank, or YKK (that I can’t make out) there is a tiny B & P I can make out in far corner one on each side- & posisbly a remaining portion of YKK on bridge it’s so tiny it’s hard to see but looks like something there? & it’s not a silver reg plain zipper like many fakes not sure if that goes w old YKK or powder coated ones or not, or it’s just off? Is that reason to return. The bag wasn’t even what worries me at first was the plastic card that was very thin more flexible than others. Seller swears it’s authentic


----------



## Fashionxhags

Prada purse army green @virgclosetcleanout instagram
I purchased this mini nylon hobo in bosco & a black one I also posted here for help & the bag looks fine good stitching, white #tag & Lampo zipper, but the card descriptors seam different than othersevem thought the black like card envelope material Is exactly like my others in shade.. can you please help me know if it’s ok no red flags or if something I missed? Mercari wouldn’t authenticate pass it but Ive yet to see a fakethis good with Lampo zippers,thanks for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Black Prada purse w/ authenticity cards- small
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/3n6vgIfsv7
> 
> 
> Seller:Mia_happy808
> 
> Bag looks & feels like the other vintage mini tessuto hobos I’ve got & there’s a white#tag inside but the zipper is either original powder coated blank, or YKK (that I can’t make out) there is a tiny B & P I can make out in far corner one on each side- & posisbly a remaining portion of YKK on bridge it’s so tiny it’s hard to see but looks like something there? & it’s not a silver reg plain zipper like many fakes not sure if that goes w old YKK or powder coated ones or not, or it’s just off? Is that reason to return. The bag wasn’t even what worries me at first was the plastic card that was very thin more flexible than others. Seller swears it’s authentic
> View attachment 4765007
> View attachment 4764999
> View attachment 4764999
> View attachment 4765001
> View attachment 4765002
> View attachment 4765004
> View attachment 4764982
> View attachment 4764983
> View attachment 4764984
> View attachment 4764985
> View attachment 4764986
> View attachment 4764987



I agree - the cards are not right. Even though I can't feel the thinness, I can see the printing.  Something off about them.
Wait and see if Bratty1919 has something to say about this one, she's our resident expert in these old girls.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Prada purse army green @virgclosetcleanout instagram
> I purchased this mini nylon hobo in bosco & a black one I also posted here for help & the bag looks fine good stitching, white #tag & Lampo zipper, but the card descriptors seam different than othersevem thought the black like card envelope material Is exactly like my others in shade.. can you please help me know if it’s ok no red flags or if something I missed? Mercari wouldn’t authenticate pass it but Ive yet to see a fakethis good with Lampo zippers,thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765011
> View attachment 4765012
> View attachment 4765013
> View attachment 4765014
> View attachment 4765015
> View attachment 4765021
> View attachment 4765029
> View attachment 4765032
> View attachment 4765033
> View attachment 4765034



This one is definitely fake, and made recently. Nothing vintage about it, it's just an excellent fake.


----------



## Fashionxhags

missfiggy said:


> I agree - the cards are not right. Even though I can't feel the thinness, I can see the printing.  Something off about them.
> Wait and see if Bratty1919 has something to say about this one, she's our resident expert in these old girls.


Thanks dear, is there a way to tag her to check for me as I have a short window to return thru posh as I’d like to keep ofcourse if it’s real


----------



## Fashionxhags

missfiggy said:


> This one is definitely fake, and made recently. Nothing vintage about it, it's just an excellent fake.


Thanks could you explain to me how we know this ones a fake? Or recent fake? Because I don’t want to accuse her of lying unless I have some info to say why I assume this plus the professional general opinions ofcourse. She said she got it in Highschool from her grandma but never wore it because she wasn’t into the color. So it’s confident that’s total bs? I usually authenticate these myself but fakes are usually fairly obvious & so I would’ve normally passed this if the cards hadn’t been there to see the title, is there any extra tip u can share for me that I’m missing with the logo apperently? The zipper would’ve made me pass it also & the quality. Thanks agian a million!!


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Thanks could you explain to me how we know this ones a fake? Or recent fake? Because I don’t want to accuse her of lying unless I have some info to say why I assume this plus the professional general opinions ofcourse. She said she got it in Highschool from her grandma but never wore it because she wasn’t into the color. So it’s confident that’s total bs? I usually authenticate these myself but fakes are usually fairly obvious & so I would’ve normally passed this if the cards hadn’t been there to see the title, is there any extra tip u can share for me that I’m missing with the logo apperently? The zipper would’ve made me pass it also & the quality. Thanks agian a million!!



Sorry, we don't give out any hints here.


----------



## Fashionxhags

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we don't give out any hints here.


Oh.. I always see Here the moderators point out in authentication review what they feel is not correct or what is good information or incorrect reasons for judging a brand for example you commented to another member that the white tag needed is a myth & not nessesary. Or others that the stitching isn’t correct or wrong lining or wrong logo, incorrect cards ect.  Just a few Basics Usually are pointed out on what made it concerning to you. as I thought the point is to educate buyers so they can avoid counterfeits? I don’t want a lesson lol I was just saying everting on the bag looks perfect to me besides the card so I couldn’t think of what I can say in a return request on why it maybe a counterfeit that’s all I was asking thanks agian for your help  stay well!


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Oh.. I always see Here the moderators point out in authentication review what* they feel is not correct *or what is good information or incorrect reasons for judging a brand for example you commented to another member that the white tag needed is a myth & not nessesary. Or others that the stitching isn’t correct or wrong lining or wrong logo, incorrect cards ect. Just a few Basics Usually are pointed out on what made it concerning to you. as I thought the point is to educate buyers so they can avoid counterfeits? I don’t want a lesson lol I was just saying everting on the bag looks perfect to me besides the card so I couldn’t think of what I can say in a return request on why it maybe a counterfeit that’s all I was asking thanks agian for your help  stay well!



Sometimes we might mention one aspect to make a point, but it is at our discretion. Generally we all try to avoid giving out any hints or information because we know that counterfeiters use our site to improve their fakes. You're new here, with only 16 posts, but for all we know you might be a counterfeiter trying to get information.  We've caught counterfeiters here before so we're naturally very cautious.


----------



## Fashionxhags

missfiggy said:


> Sometimes we might mention one aspect to make a point, but it is at our discretion. Generally we all try to avoid giving out any hints or information because we know that counterfeiters use our site to improve their fakes. You're new here, with only 16 posts, but for all we know you might be a counterfeiter trying to get information.  We've caught counterfeiters here before so we're naturally very cautious.


Gotcha that makes sense Following up on the green mini Prada, the seller sent its pics to be authenticated by 3rd party Real Authentication & told me today it came back as real so now I’m super confused, & not sure what’s what & how I can go about a paypal return claim for not as described (authenticity) if she can now just show them the authentication that was done, any advice? Thank you


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

missfiggy said:


> It's old and authentic.



thank you!


----------



## Fashionxhags

Item name: Authentic blue Prada purse hobo
Seller: Cattelee
Link: https://posh.mk/41KJHnPIy7
i got this blue ReEdition used without its accesories but came with the box & a card btw are the newer cards grayish rather than the typical white now? (& i also got in black from another seller below on seperate post which I’m pretty confident is fake  I compared its tags to this one & found the blacks tags are all over I think but unsure about this color ) so I’m hoping this ones legit, Thanks for your professional opinion. I’ve had bad luck on this weeks shopping run lol hoping this cute blue baby is real  I paid $700+ since it’s just the bag no strap & pouch.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Item name: Authentic blue Prada purse hobo
> Seller: Cattelee
> Link: https://posh.mk/41KJHnPIy7
> i got this blue ReEdition used without its accesories but came with the box & a card btw are the newer cards grayish rather than the typical white now? (& i also got in black from another seller below on seperate post which I’m pretty confident is fake  I compared its tags to this one & found the blacks tags are all over I think but unsure about this color ) so I’m hoping this ones legit, Thanks for your professional opinion. I’ve had bad luck on this weeks shopping run lol hoping this cute blue baby is real  I paid $700+ since it’s just the bag no strap & pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767043
> View attachment 4767044
> View attachment 4767045
> View attachment 4767047
> View attachment 4767049
> View attachment 4767050
> View attachment 4767051
> View attachment 4767052



The blue one is fake. And now I've gone back over the photos of the black one, I'm convinced 100% that it is also fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Fashionxhags said:


> Gotcha that makes sense Following up on the green mini Prada, the seller sent its pics to be authenticated by 3rd party Real Authentication & told me today it came back as real so now I’m super confused, & not sure what’s what & how I can go about a paypal return claim for not as described (authenticity) if she can now just show them the authentication that was done, any advice? Thank you
> View attachment 4766649
> View attachment 4766650



I don't care what some other authenticator has said.  I have stated my opinion and from the evidence in the photos, it is quite clear that the bag is fake.  There are millions of these fakes around, they are the most faked of all Prada styles.  They cost as little as $39 on most of the counterfeiter sites.  The more recent ones are excellent copies and very difficult to tell from the real thing unless you know what minute markers to look for. I see those markers in the photos so my opinion is that it is fake. I will not answer any further queries on this bag.


----------



## Pianogeek

Hi, I'm looking to get this bag authenticated. It's the vintage, "bigger" version. Happy to provide more pics. Thank you
Item name: Prada - Tessuto cloth handbag
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: N/A (cannot find it)


----------



## missfiggy

Pianogeek said:


> Hi, I'm looking to get this bag authenticated. It's the vintage, "bigger" version. Happy to provide more pics. Thank you
> Item name: Prada - Tessuto cloth handbag
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: N/A (cannot find it)
> 
> View attachment 4769052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769057



Please provide the link to the page which this is on in Vestaire's site.  Go to the page, right click on the address in the browser toolbar, select copy from the drop down menu, then paste the address here by right clicking again and selecting paste. Also, you need to read post #1 to see the photos I need.   Your photos are badly lit and I can't see crucial details.


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name: Prada Yellow Satin Headband
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: I was hoping to see if this was a real Prada headband. I apologize in advance if this forum is only for purses. I didn't see anywhere else to post for hair accessories. Thanks!


----------



## Pianogeek

missfiggy said:


> Please provide the link to the page which this is on in Vestaire's site.  Go to the page, right click on the address in the browser toolbar, select copy from the drop down menu, then paste the address here by right clicking again and selecting paste. Also, you need to read post #1 to see the photos I need.   Your photos are badly lit and I can't see crucial details.



Thank you for your reply. I took more photos in various lighting and hopefully checked off the list in the initial post (apart from the cards since it did not come with any). I for some reason cannot find a link to the original VC posting in my order confirmation email. I bought it from the app and there isn't a way to link from there either. But I can post a screenshot of my receipt if that helps.


----------



## missfiggy

Pianogeek said:


> Thank you for your reply. I took more photos in various lighting and hopefully checked off the list in the initial post (apart from the cards since it did not come with any). I for some reason cannot find a link to the original VC posting in my order confirmation email. I bought it from the app and there isn't a way to link from there either. But I can post a screenshot of my receipt if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 4770075
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770086



I'd have been interested to see Vestaire'a photos.  Unfortunately with this style it's pretty well impossible to tell whether they are authentic or not just from photos. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Pianogeek

missfiggy said:


> I'd have been interested to see Vestaire'a photos.  Unfortunately with this style it's pretty well impossible to tell whether they are authentic or not just from photos. Sorry I can't help.


I took screenshots of Vestiaire’s photos:


----------



## missfiggy

Pianogeek said:


> I took screenshots of Vestiaire’s photos:
> 
> View attachment 4770751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770761



Unfortunately they aren't helpful for authentication. I'd prefer not to make any further comments on this one.


----------



## Southbywest

I just ordered this online from Bergdorf Goodman and now am worried it might not be authentic. I read that even high-end retailers sometimes (maybe unwittingly) sell fake bags. This has all black hardware, which I like. But I read somewhere that real Prada bags have either gold or silver. This is my first luxury bag. It's new, so I don't have listing # or seller ID. Thank you for any help. 

*PRADA*
*Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag
$2,200*





						Prada Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Prada Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## missfiggy

Southbywest said:


> I just ordered this online from Bergdorf Goodman and now am worried it might not be authentic. I read that even high-end retailers sometimes (maybe unwittingly) sell fake bags. This has all black hardware, which I like. But I read somewhere that real Prada bags have either gold or silver. This is my first luxury bag. It's new, so I don't have listing # or seller ID. Thank you for any help.
> 
> *PRADA*
> *Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag
> $2,200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Prada Galleria Mini Saffiano Dual-Zip Satchel Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771160



It's the new monochrome range and that's exactly how it's supposed to look.

Please *IGNORE *all those online "authenticity" guides. They are either outdated or deliberately misleading. Every high end designer tweaks their hallmarks regularly in a bit of an effort to stay ahead of fashion and counterfeiters.


----------



## Southbywest

missfiggy said:


> It's the new monochrome range and that's exactly how it's supposed to look.
> 
> Please *IGNORE *all those online "authenticity" guides. They are either outdated or deliberately misleading. Every high end designer tweaks their hallmarks regularly in a bit of an effort to stay ahead of fashion and counterfeiters.


Thank you so much for your quick response and for sharing your expertise! It's so helpful.


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hi, I’d like to get my recently purchased prada re-edition backpack in khaki authenticated. Was purchased pre-loved without any authenticity cards, I hope I’ve provided enough pictures for you! 

Prada Nylon Backpack Large
Khaki


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Additional photos of Prada backpack


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

thank you in advance


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello friends,
I keep buying preloved, here is my newest purchase
Item name: Prada Purple saffiano card holder

Seller: jmarrocco1



			https://posh.mk/qmu7iFh8G7


----------



## Kbonita619

I just bought this beauty bag too! 
Thank You friends for everything you do!

Item name: Prada shoulder bag

seller: malika_mitchell



			https://posh.mk/YH2elaL9G7


----------



## tehana

Item Name: Nappa Print Fairy Bag 
Listing number: 164254272561
Seller ID: 813batgirl138
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164254272561

I purchased this fairy bag and have some questions. I have another from the fairy collection, as well as having had dozens of other Prada bags. I did not expect a chance that it was possible for this bag to be fake, but I noticed the lack of not only the small white tag inside (I’ve turned it completely inside out), but also the logo seems to be missing the trademark divit in the R. Any help Is appreciated and I’ll attach a few of my own photos. Thank you!


----------



## Mads95

Hi everyone! I'm interested in purchasing this handbag and I would love to know if it's authentic! 

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Imputu Nero Shoulder Bag
Listing number:? (i'm so sorry, I couldn't find it on the listing)
Seller ID: kaykaysales
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-chain-tote-5edfb312e1316446fb2d4090


Many thanks! Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe!


----------



## Dainty_blue

Good morning, I hope you are well. I am hoping one of you lovely individuals could help me to authenticate a bag before I purchase?

Item Name: Prada Hobo Beige/Cream
Listing number: Private seller
Seller ID: As above 
Link: n/a
Comments:
Apparently the bag has been in storage for years and so whilst vintage it is in impeccable condition! I love the bag and I would love to buy it, but I get very nervous around authentication as I am no expert! I do not have photos of the zipper but apparently it is YKK.

Please could you help?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## dd02

Hi,
Could you help me authenticate this prada  wallet?


Item Name: 1MV204 Cipria
Listing number: Private seller
Seller ID: mozomi
Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/


----------



## molliekatt

I would appreciate assistance with an authentication review for this bag.  I recently purchased this from a private party.  Thank you-


----------



## missfiggy

Lilycjaxxx said:


> Additional photos of Prada backpack
> 
> View attachment 4772022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772028


Looks good to me. Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

dd02 said:


> Hi,
> Could you help me authenticate this prada  wallet?
> 
> 
> Item Name: 1MV204 Cipria
> Listing number: Private seller
> Seller ID: mozomi
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/
> 
> View attachment 4773800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773803


Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

molliekatt said:


> I would appreciate assistance with an authentication review for this bag.  I recently purchased this from a private party.  Thank you-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774384
> View attachment 4774385
> View attachment 4774390
> View attachment 4774391
> View attachment 4774392
> View attachment 4774393
> View attachment 4774394
> View attachment 4774395
> View attachment 4774396


W O W ... BEAUTIFUL, JUST BEAUTIFUL. And authentic.


----------



## molliekatt

missfiggy said:


> W O W ... BEAUTIFUL, JUST BEAUTIFUL. And authentic.


Thank you!!!


----------



## eadam13

Name:  Chain Wallet Crossbody Saffiano Leather 
Link: None (expired)
Seller: Rebag
Comments: I purchased this 2 years ago from Rebag. I didn't really question the authenticity at the time as it felt/looked like the model I had handled in store previously. However, the corners are starting to wear down and bits of gray are peeking out at the corners.Also, the more I look at it, the more the P and R in the logo look too close together.  It came with an authentic dust bag, but no authenticity cards. 

There is a white tag inside the zip section that reads, "233". I couldn't get a clear picture of it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Item Name: Nappa Print Fairy Bag
Listing number: 164254272561
Seller ID: 813batgirl138
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164254272561

I purchased this fairy bag and have some questions. I have another from the fairy collection, as well as having had dozens of other Prada bags. I did not expect a chance that it was possible for this bag to be fake, but I noticed the lack of not only the small white tag inside (I’ve turned it completely inside out), but also the logo seems to be missing the trademark divit in the R. Any help Is appreciated and I’ll attach a few of my own photos. Thank you!

View attachment 4772851


View attachment 4772852


View attachment 4772853


View attachment 4772854

[/QUOTE]

Not really the photos I need but so far it looks authentic. Get over the notch in the r and forget about the white tag as the logo gets tweaked every so often.


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello friends,
> I keep buying preloved, here is my newest purchase
> Item name: Prada Purple saffiano card holder
> 
> Seller: jmarrocco1
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/qmu7iFh8G7
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772167



Sorry, impossible to tell just from photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Dainty_blue said:


> Good morning, I hope you are well. I am hoping one of you lovely individuals could help me to authenticate a bag before I purchase?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Hobo Beige/Cream
> Listing number: Private seller
> Seller ID: As above
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> Apparently the bag has been in storage for years and so whilst vintage it is in impeccable condition! I love the bag and I would love to buy it, but I get very nervous around authentication as I am no expert! I do not have photos of the zipper but apparently it is YKK.
> 
> Please could you help?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4773562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773564
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773567



This is the most counterfeited Prada style. It's also faked extremely well soo that it is just about impossible to tell authenticity  just from photos.  In storage for years is suddenly becoming the latest seller catchcry, which raises red flags with me.  Sorry, I can't do better than that.


----------



## missfiggy

eadam13 said:


> Name:  Chain Wallet Crossbody Saffiano Leather
> Link: None (expired)
> Seller: Rebag
> Comments: I purchased this 2 years ago from Rebag. I didn't really question the authenticity at the time as it felt/looked like the model I had handled in store previously. However, the corners are starting to wear down and bits of gray are peeking out at the corners.Also, the more I look at it, the more the P and R in the logo look too close together.  It came with an authentic dust bag, but no authenticity cards.
> 
> There is a white tag inside the zip section that reads, "233". I couldn't get a clear picture of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4775187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775197



Just looks well worn to me.


----------



## eadam13

missfiggy said:


> Just looks well worn to me.


Thanks! I first had a doubt when a Saks sales associate said it should have a red interior, but I have 100% seen them with black interior as well. I just think he wasn't familiar with products that weren't carried in his store.


----------



## tehana

missfiggy said:


> Not really the photos I need but so far it looks authentic. Get over the notch in the r and forget about the white tag as the logo gets tweaked every so often.



Thank you so very much!  I appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge. I'll carry it proudly!


----------



## Dainty_blue

missfiggy said:


> This is the most counterfeited Prada style. It's also faked extremely well soo that it is just about impossible to tell authenticity  just from photos.  In storage for years is suddenly becoming the latest seller catchcry, which raises red flags with me.  Sorry, I can't do better than that.



Thank you very much for your reply! I agree it seems too good to be true! There also seems to be something not quite right with the front logo, do you agree?

It’s heartbreaking that there are so many individuals selling fakes as I very much would like one of these designs (a real one of course ahah!). Can you recommend any reliable sites or sellers?

Thank you once again,
Katie


----------



## missfiggy

Dainty_blue said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! I agree it seems too good to be true! There also seems to be something not quite right with the front logo, do you agree?
> 
> It’s heartbreaking that there are so many individuals selling fakes as I very much would like one of these designs (a real one of course ahah!). Can you recommend any reliable sites or sellers?
> 
> Thank you once again,
> Katie



Unfortunately, the secondary market is rife with fakes and there is really no site I would recommend.  You could try Yoogi's or Fashionphile, and maybe Reebonz, but as a precaution you should get anything authenticated before shelling out your $$$. Even the most reputable sites have been known to list fakes, probably unknowingly though.


----------



## shle

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Prada bag?

Item name: Prada nylon shoulder bag (not sure of exact model)
Listing number: Private seller
Seller ID: Jaz1130
Link:
https://merc.li/5AnN3EYsb

Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

shle said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> Item name: Prada nylon shoulder bag (not sure of exact model)
> Listing number: Private seller
> Seller ID: Jaz1130
> Link:
> https://merc.li/5AnN3EYsb
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4776655
> View attachment 4776656
> View attachment 4776657
> View attachment 4776658
> View attachment 4776660
> View attachment 4776662



These photos aren't enough for authentication.


----------



## Twin.stars

Hello, could any of you amazing people help authenticate this bag for me. I did my best providing the required information,  but since this isn't an ebay listing... I couldnt find the listing number. I hope thats ok.. This bag is on Poshmark. Any information & guidance regarding this purse will be sincerely appreciated. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Cervo Shopper Satchel
Listing Number: ?
Seller ID: d_mtsdbeauty


			https://posh.mk/0txX1Y02P7
		

Comments: The listing is on hold for me right now.. (In case anyone wonders why its listed as 'unavailable')


----------



## Lance:D

Hello Everyone,
First off I am new to this but will try my best. Anyways I recently visited my aunt and she offered to give me one of her many purses, a vintage Prada nylon bag and at first it looked nice but as I looked at it I notice a few things and was wondering if this is ok, I read online that most bags have a 3 digit factory number but can find mine and the stitching in a area looks funny, also it has Velcro for the flap. Anyways would love anyone’s help on authenticating it.


----------



## missfiggy

Twin.stars said:


> Hello, could any of you amazing people help authenticate this bag for me. I did my best providing the required information,  but since this isn't an ebay listing... I couldnt find the listing number. I hope thats ok.. This bag is on Poshmark. Any information & guidance regarding this purse will be sincerely appreciated. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Shopper Satchel
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller ID: d_mtsdbeauty
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/0txX1Y02P7
> 
> 
> Comments: The listing is on hold for me right now.. (In case anyone wonders why its listed as 'unavailable')



Sorry, I'm not familiar with this style and am not convinced that it is actually authentic. Too many red flags for me.


----------



## Twin.stars

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with this style and am not convinced that it is actually authentic. Too many red flags for me.


Thanks so mucn for you reply....is there a way to figure out if an authentication card goes witb a specific  bag?


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

That’s amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Thank you so much! That’s amazing 


missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me. Enjoy.


----------



## missfiggy

Twin.stars said:


> Thanks so mucn for you reply....is there a way to figure out if an authentication card goes witb a specific  bag?
> 
> View attachment 4778390



Yes.


----------



## missfiggy

Lance:biggrin: said:


> Hello Everyone,
> First off I am new to this but will try my best. Anyways I recently visited my aunt and she offered to give me one of her many purses, a vintage Prada nylon bag and at first it looked nice but as I looked at it I notice a few things and was wondering if this is ok, I read online that most bags have a 3 digit factory number but can find mine and the stitching in a area looks funny, also it has Velcro for the flap. Anyways would love anyone’s help on authenticating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777940
> View attachment 4777940
> View attachment 4777941
> View attachment 4777944
> View attachment 4777947
> View attachment 4777948



Vintage fake.


----------



## Lance:D

Thanks you for your help!


----------



## shle

Hi! Thank you for responding at my previous post, I hope you could please help me authenticate another bag! Thank you once again!! 

Name: Prada Tessuto Sport Nylon Bag (MV633)
Listing number: Private seller
Seller ID: crystalcrush101
Link: https://posh.mk/fHR8Kz8oT7
Comments: Bought in 2004 in Italy.


----------



## yoonlinda

hi i would really appreciate your help about my new prada wallet i bought in Indonesia, instagram online shop

Item name :  Saffiano Leather Wallet
Seller id : instagram @bellemaisonauthentic
link : https://instagram.com/bellemaisonauthentic?igshid=1mbjsnd5pe24g


this is my first purchase and the wallet i bought is not in perfect condition but the seller said she only sells authentic goods and this wallet is hand-sew that is why it is not perfect.


Thank you in advance. 



















View attachment 4779781


----------



## yoonlinda

additional photos
i am wondering if is it normal for Prada to sell their products like this ? because i can see a little glue
the seller ask me to remove it with baby oil.


----------



## LilySa

Hello everyone

I would really appreciate the authentificatio of this backpack I got from my ex bf.

Name: Prada Nylon Backpack

In case you need any more pictures, I will gladly provide you with more.

Thank you so much! Lily


----------



## missfiggy

shle said:


> Hi! Thank you for responding at my previous post, I hope you could please help me authenticate another bag! Thank you once again!!
> 
> Name: Prada Tessuto Sport Nylon Bag (MV633)
> Listing number: Private seller
> Seller ID: crystalcrush101
> Link: https://posh.mk/fHR8Kz8oT7
> Comments: Bought in 2004 in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 4779497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779501



Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

yoonlinda said:


> additional photos
> i am wondering if is it normal for Prada to sell their products like this ? because i can see a little glue
> the seller ask me to remove it with baby oil.
> 
> View attachment 4779820
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779821
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779822
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779823
> 
> These small leather goods are extremely well faked so it's not possible to make any assessment from photos. Handling them in real life is usually the only way to tell the difference.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Thank you for your time and expertise.
I bought this a a thrift shop would love to know if it is authentic 
Thank You


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Thank you for your time and expertise.
I also bought this Purple Prada Wallet at the a thrift shop would love to know if it is authentic. I am slightly concerned as the wallet has Prada Milano inside but in the corner
Thank You


----------



## gabby1987

Hi
I bought this at a thrift store. The zipper is blank underneath and the leather is so badly pealing I don’t know if it’s real or fake. Could anyone please help me? I can’t return it  but I don’t want to wear a fake either


----------



## gabby1987

Handles


----------



## missfiggy

gabby1987 said:


> Hi
> I bought this at a thrift store. The zipper is blank underneath and the leather is so badly pealing I don’t know if it’s real or fake. Could anyone please help me? I can’t return it  but I don’t want to wear a fake either
> 
> View attachment 4781478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781483
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781489



It's authentic. Perhaps a good leather tradesperson could repair/replace the handle. Or you could enquire through Prada as to the cost of the repair. Nice pick up.


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Thank you for your time and expertise.
> I also bought this Purple Prada Wallet at the a thrift shop would love to know if it is authentic. I am slightly concerned as the wallet has Prada Milano inside but in the corner
> Thank You
> 
> View attachment 4781445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781452





Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Thank you for your time and expertise.
> I bought this a a thrift shop would love to know if it is authentic
> Thank You
> 
> View attachment 4781428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781442



Both might be authentic but it is impossible for me to be 100% sure about either of them just from photos.


----------



## gabby1987

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic. Perhaps a good leather tradesperson could repair/replace the handle. Or you could enquire through Prada as to the cost of the repair. Nice pick up.


Thank you so so much!!!! You’ve no idea how much I appreciate your help! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jk210297

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Prada bag I found on Carousell please? Seller has lost the receipt.
Your help is very much appreciated 

Item name: Prada Re-edition 2005
Link: Carousell Sg
Seller: glamour77Y












	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi


----------



## missfiggy

jk210297 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Prada bag I found on Carousell please? Seller has lost the receipt.
> Your help is very much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Prada Re-edition 2005
> Link: Carousell Sg
> Seller: glamour77Y
> 
> View attachment 4782213
> View attachment 4782214
> View attachment 4782215
> View attachment 4782213
> View attachment 4782214
> View attachment 4782215
> View attachment 4782216
> View attachment 4782217
> View attachment 4782218
> View attachment 4782213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> View attachment 4782219



It's fake.


----------



## yoonlinda

Ah okay I cannot return it anyway, the seller insist it is authentic so i will just try to remove the glue stain then. Thank you so much Missfiggy for your response ❤️


----------



## trendsoldier

Hello friends! If someone has the time to help me. I hope someone can help me check if this bag that my younger sister bought online is authentic. I have attached the photos.

Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/bysa30 
Link: https://carousell.app.link/bsskaKYEY7 and https://carousell.app.link/5SGYUWWEY7 
Comments: My sister bought this on Carousell and is insisting that the seller guaranteed its authenticity several times. I have doubts and think it is fake because there is no white tag inside, and also the logo looks iffy, but I am not sure. When we asked about it, they they just said that it’s vintage.


----------



## trendsoldier

My sister bought two bags from two different sellers, so here is the other one. If someone can please help me check if the bag I got is authentic or if it is fake, I would super appreciate it. Thank you so much!

Item Name: PRADA Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/apple_cranberry_cream
Link: https://carousell.app.link/iBOLJbqEY7 
Comments: My sister bought this on Carousell and is insisting that the seller guaranteed its authenticity several times. I have doubts and think it is fake because there is no white tag inside and the tag inside looks weird, but I'm not an expert I just checked references online. When we tried to bring it up with the seller, …they also just said that it’s vintage.


----------



## missfiggy

trendsoldier said:


> Hello friends! If someone has the time to help me. I hope someone can help me check if this bag that my younger sister bought online is authentic. I have attached the photos.
> 
> Item Name: Prada shoulder bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/bysa30
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/bsskaKYEY7 and https://carousell.app.link/5SGYUWWEY7
> Comments: My sister bought this on Carousell and is insisting that the seller guaranteed its authenticity several times. I have doubts and think it is fake because there is no white tag inside, and also the logo looks iffy, but I am not sure. When we asked about it, they they just said that it’s vintage.



Authentic, vintage - over 35 years old.


----------



## missfiggy

trendsoldier said:


> My sister bought two bags from two different sellers, so here is the other one. If someone can please help me check if the bag I got is authentic or if it is fake, I would super appreciate it. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/apple_cranberry_cream
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/iBOLJbqEY7
> Comments: My sister bought this on Carousell and is insisting that the seller guaranteed its authenticity several times. I have doubts and think it is fake because there is no white tag inside and the tag inside looks weird, but I'm not an expert I just checked references online. When we tried to bring it up with the seller, …they also just said that it’s vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4782623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782636



Authentic, vintage - over 35 years old.


----------



## trendsoldier

missfiggy said:


> Authentic, vintage - over 35 years old.


Thank you Missfiggy for both authentications! Thank you so much! You’re a gem!


----------



## trendsoldier

Sorry, another follow up authentication if it's okay, please? I plan to purchase this. It might be a good deal like previous finds of my sister. Thank you so much again!

Item Name: PRADA Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/bagcritique
Link:https://www.carousell.ph/p/sale-prada-vintage-nylon-1013637159/
Comments: she said the zipper is plain nylon


----------



## missfiggy

trendsoldier said:


> Sorry, another follow up authentication if it's okay, please? I plan to purchase this. It might be a good deal like previous finds of my sister. Thank you so much again!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: https://www.carousell.ph/bagcritique
> Link:https://www.carousell.ph/p/sale-prada-vintage-nylon-1013637159/
> Comments: she said the zipper is plain nylon
> 
> View attachment 4782729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782735
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782736
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782737
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782738



Looks fake.


----------



## Chan22

Hello can you pls authenticate if possible?

Item Name:
Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse
Listing number:283943816426
Seller ID:Jjbturner
Link:








						Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse  | eBay
					

<p>Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse. </p><br><p>I’m selling all 3 together. </p><br><p>I bought these in selfridges London, 4 years ago. </p><p>It’s a stunning bag but I still stuck to my beige colours.</p><p>They have been used once as I’m sure you can see from the pictures...



					rover.ebay.com
				



Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

Chan22 said:


> Hello can you pls authenticate if possible?
> 
> Item Name:
> Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse
> Listing number:283943816426
> Seller ID:Jjbturner
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Prada Black & Red Handbag, Purse And Key Purse. </p><br><p>I’m selling all 3 together. </p><br><p>I bought these in selfridges London, 4 years ago. </p><p>It’s a stunning bag but I still stuck to my beige colours.</p><p>They have been used once as I’m sure you can see from the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:



Neither the link nor the listing number is working. Has this sold perhaps?


----------



## Chan22

missfiggy said:


> Neither the link nor the listing number is working. Has this sold perhaps?


Really
 Sorry about that, I’m never sure how to share link on mobile!
Is this better -  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Black-Red-Handbag-Purse-And-Key-Purse/283943816426
 Thanks for your time!


----------



## missfiggy

Chan22 said:


> Really
> Sorry about that, I’m never sure how to share link on mobile!
> Is this better -  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Black-Red-Handbag-Purse-And-Key-Purse/283943816426
> Thanks for your time!



Pictures are not sufficient for authentication.


----------



## rice_boy

Hi everyone! Can someone help me authenticate this Prada Woven Madras Clutch please. Thank you so much in advance. *besos*


----------



## missfiggy

rice_boy said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone help me authenticate this Prada Woven Madras Clutch please. Thank you so much in advance. *besos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787743
> View attachment 4787745
> View attachment 4787746
> View attachment 4787747
> View attachment 4787748
> View attachment 4787742



Format?


----------



## panopticoon

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this?  Thank you.  

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Current Season Black Zip Nylon Saffiano Leather Backpack $1650
Listing number:153844599148
Seller ID:appple
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153844599148?ul_noapp=true


----------



## missfiggy

panopticoon said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Current Season Black Zip Nylon Saffiano Leather Backpack $1650
> Listing number:153844599148
> Seller ID:appple
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153844599148?ul_noapp=true



I would NEVER, EVER buy any Prada nylon/vela from anywhere except Prada. They are faked by the gazillion. This one arouses my suspicions for many reasons.


----------



## Bellaciao99

Hi everyone! Please help me to authenticate this Prada Tote. I fell in love with it on eBay and the listing says it’s authentic, but I’ve never seen Tessuto bag re-editioned with the strap and little pouch. Has anyone seen this kind of bag before? Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

Bellaciao99 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me to authenticate this Prada Tote. I fell in love with it on eBay and the listing says it’s authentic, but I’ve never seen Tessuto bag re-editioned with the strap and little pouch. Has anyone seen this kind of bag before? Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4790119


Format???


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Item Name: PRADA heels
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: ayaneori
Link: https://posh.mk/4ZKaYAsBc8
Comments: Hi, Is it possible to authenticate these prada kitten heels? The seller says they are authentic but I would like to be certain. Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Item Name: PRADA heels
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: ayaneori
> Link: https://posh.mk/4ZKaYAsBc8
> Comments: Hi, Is it possible to authenticate these prada kitten heels? The seller says they are authentic but I would like to be certain. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4791386
> 
> View attachment 4791388
> 
> View attachment 4791387



Sorry - this thread is only for purses, bags, handbags, wallets and small leathergoods.


----------



## IntheOcean

Missfiggy and all the other Prada connoisseurs, could you please take a look at this Twin Tote? The seller had just one really bad photo, priced it very low. She was located nearby, so I picked the bag up this morning. I did google the style beforehand, of course, and to my eye, everything checks out - except I can't find the "Made in" tag. I've run my fingers along the seams three times, it's just not there. Could it have been cut off like when Prada started making some of their bags outside of Italy and there were a few complaints here on the forum from people who bought a bag couldn't find the tag?
Beware - very image-heavy. Let me know if any other pictures are needed.

Item Name: Prada Glace Calf Twin Tote with a suede interior
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: here


----------



## IntheOcean

More Photos


----------



## IntheOcean

More photos


----------



## IntheOcean

Last batch


----------



## IntheOcean

I don't if it's just me being paranoid, but the more I look at the pictures closely and compare it with my other Prada bags that _are_ authentic, the less I like it. Even with the receipt and all.

@missfiggy, was I just sold a fake?


----------



## hellolexxi

Hi there,
I purchased this wallet from ebay, can you please authenticate?
Seller ID:  energy-japan 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

These are my photos, it arrived today in the mail. 

Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

hellolexxi said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this wallet from ebay, can you please authenticate?
> Seller ID:  energy-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-PRADA-Saffiano-Red-Leather-Biifold-Wallet-Purse-eCXC/143653426194?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> These are my photos, it arrived today in the mail.
> 
> Thank you



Possibly authentic but impossible to tell 100% just from these photos.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/lifestyle/high-tech/accessories/prada/black-leather-prada-accessories-11052066.shtml
		


Can someone please let me know if this looks authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil

I bought this vintage accessory from a thrift and I'm a little concerned about it! The “R” on the inside doesn’t have the little hole on it, the nylon on the sides its no so patterned and there’s no tag on it! Would it be an authentic cellphone accessory or should I return it? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Resubmitted w/ format...

Item Name: *Saffiano Leather AirPods Case*
Listing number:  11052066 
Seller ID: Ana
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-prada-accessories-11052066.shtml 
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil
> 
> I bought this vintage accessory from a thrift and I'm a little concerned about it! The “R” on the inside doesn’t have the little hole on it, the nylon on the sides its no so patterned and there’s no tag on it! Would it be an authentic cellphone accessory or should I return it? Thank you so much foryour time and for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> View attachment 4794476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794479
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794483



Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  These small leather and nylon goods are too often and too well faked. Maybe handling it in real life would work, maybe not.


----------



## missfiggy

monet_notthepainter said:


> Resubmitted w/ format...
> 
> Item Name: *Saffiano Leather AirPods Case*
> Listing number:  11052066
> Seller ID: Ana
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-prada-accessories-11052066.shtml
> Comments:



Again, it is impossible to tell just from photos.  Personally though, I'm suspicious.


----------



## Mary B.

hi guys, a few years ago, i purchased a second hand prada BN1801, saffiano Lux. the person i brought it from say it is authentic and i make some research and think it was. 

Anyway since i want to sell the bag, i really want to make sure it's not a high end replica. I am just selling it cheap half the price i purchase because it has wear and tear and not really in good condition.

I humbly request if anyone here can help me and give me some advice if it is authentic or not. If it is not, i am not going to sell it.
I truly appreciate your help. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

Mary B. said:


> hi guys, a few years ago, i purchased a second hand prada BN1801, saffiano Lux. the person i brought it from say it is authentic and i make some research and think it was.
> 
> Anyway since i want to sell the bag, i really want to make sure it's not a high end replica. I am just selling it cheap half the price i purchase because it has wear and tear and not really in good condition.
> 
> I humbly request if anyone here can help me and give me some advice if it is authentic or not. If it is not, i am not going to sell it.
> I truly appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4795342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795350



We don't authenticate for sellers, however, in this case, I will make an exception.  PLEASE BURN IT. 
It is a very bad fake.


----------



## mimixnoodles

Hi All,

I bought the below purse from Costco but I'm skeptical that it's real since Costco isn't an authorized dealer. I also can't find that specific one being sold anywhere else. Can you please help me authenticate? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada double zip tote, cannella
Listing number: item  1188206‌
Seller ID: Costco
Link: The cannella link is no longer available, here is the black version: https://www.costco.com/prada-double-zip-tote-black.product.100395969.html?


----------



## missfiggy

mimixnoodles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I bought the below purse from Costco but I'm skeptical that it's real since Costco isn't an authorized dealer. I also can't find that specific one being sold anywhere else. Can you please help me authenticate? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada double zip tote, cannella
> Listing number: item  1188206‌
> Seller ID: Costco
> Link: The cannella link is no longer available, here is the black version: https://www.costco.com/prada-double-zip-tote-black.product.100395969.html?
> 
> View attachment 4795721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795731



It's authentic.  Costco purchases unsold stock from many designers and has done so for years.  I've seen plenty of Prada there and, so far, all have been authentic.  Enjoy it.


----------



## amastroi

Hi there. I'm looking for help authenticating a  Vintage Prada Leather Baguette Bag. I have never owned one, so I have NO clue!
- Here is the seller's link on Poshmark: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Vintage-Prada-Leather-Baguette-Shoulder-Bag-5f1497cf3bad6d3c679643f1
- They have also posted it on IG for sale here: 
and provided some pics, which are attached. 

Thank you !


----------



## mimixnoodles

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic.  Costco purchases unsold stock from many designers and has done so for years.  I've seen plenty of Prada there and, so far, all have been authentic.  Enjoy it.


Thank you for the response!


----------



## Mary B.

missfiggy said:


> We don't authenticate for sellers, however, in this case, I will make an exception.  PLEASE BURN IT.
> It is a very bad fake.


Try to contact the seller. She is not picking my call. Anyway thank you. Would not sell to anyone and not going to burn it either but keep it as a reminder not to make the same mistakes.


----------



## missfiggy

amastroi said:


> Hi there. I'm looking for help authenticating a  Vintage Prada Leather Baguette Bag. I have never owned one, so I have NO clue!
> - Here is the seller's link on Poshmark: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Vintage-Prada-Leather-Baguette-Shoulder-Bag-5f1497cf3bad6d3c679643f1
> - They have also posted it on IG for sale here:
> and provided some pics, which are attached.
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> View attachment 4796195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796196




Not enough photos for authentication. Looks too suspicious for me.


----------



## amastroi

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos for authentication. Looks too suspicious for me.


Thank you!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Been hunting for this for so long and I've only seen a few pop up on resale sites. (Should have just bought it in Italy when I first saw it, UGH!)

Item Name: Prada Cahier Crossbody Bag Embellished Leather Small
Listing number: 27686901
Seller ID: Rebag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-cahier-embellished-small-purple-leather-cross-body-bag/27686901/
Comments: There aren't enough photos but I'm hoping that a cursory look may help determine if this is fake. No worries if not, just figured I'd try. The same bag is also here on the Rebag site and you can zoom in on the photos easier: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-prada-cahier-crossbody-bag-embellished-leather-small584112


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> Been hunting for this for so long and I've only seen a few pop up on resale sites. (Should have just bought it in Italy when I first saw it, UGH!)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Crossbody Bag Embellished Leather Small
> Listing number: 27686901
> Seller ID: Rebag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-cahier-embellished-small-purple-leather-cross-body-bag/27686901/
> Comments: There aren't enough photos but I'm hoping that a cursory look may help determine if this is fake. No worries if not, just figured I'd try. The same bag is also here on the Rebag site and you can zoom in on the photos easier: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-prada-cahier-crossbody-bag-embellished-leather-small584112



As usual, the important stuff isn't showing so I'd rather not make any assessment. If you can get better photos of the interior from the Seller it might help. It would be good to be able to see the logo plate inside the bag.


----------



## drrao96

Hi! I just bought this bag from a Facebook group and I just wanted to check on it’s authenticity, thanks so much for all you do!
item name: Prada pionniere
Listing number: n/a
Seller id: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: I can’t give you a link so I’ve taken extensive pictures. Here’s the bag linked on saks off fifth if that helps.





						Prada Pionniere Leather Crossbody Bag on SALE | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Buy Prada Pionniere Leather Crossbody Bag on SALE at Saks OFF 5TH. Shop our collection of Prada Crossbody Bags at up to 70% OFF!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## drrao96

Here’s the rest of the pics!


----------



## missfiggy

drrao96 said:


> Here’s the rest of the pics!
> 
> View attachment 4799988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800000



Sorry but this is fake.


----------



## bradlee

i already purchased this, because it was too good of a deal and too convincing to pass up. i’d like some thoughts, though. the “r” in prada reflects authentic prada, and the lining looks legit.


----------



## Casualcollector

Hi! I was wondering if I could please get an opinion on this Prada I found:
Prada Galleria double zip in Powder Pink
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTI...rentrq:91b82bbd1730ad4ef7127fa7ffec6dde|iid:1
Item no: 383544409024
Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

drrao96 said:


> Actually it’s not. I wanted to see how much truth there was to your authentication. I purchased it from the boutique, it’s real.



So you joined up SPECIFICALLY to make trouble. You have no other postings and no reputation here, and now I think that the joke is on you. The bag is blatantly fake and I think you may be working for counterfeiters. 

It might interest you to know that the authenticators here all work for (or have worked for) designers and/or highly reputable (and EXPENSIVE) authentication agencies. We have years, and years, and years of experience here and elsewhere.


You DELIBERATELY (or maybe not) posted photos with blatant fake indicators - was that part of the test???  If this had been a genuine request I would have still said fake based on the photos. It is well known that counterfeiters join this site with fake requests just to try to invalidate our opinions.  And, if you did actually buy this at an authorised Prada outlet, I suggest you have it authenticated by Prada, as it appears to be a fake, possibly swapped out as a return. So, the joke really is on you.

I would always rather a false negative than have anyone naively purchase a false positive fake.


----------



## missfiggy

bradlee said:


> i already purchased this, because it was too good of a deal and too convincing to pass up. i’d like some thoughts, though. the “r” in prada reflects authentic prada, and the lining looks legit.



Sorry, it's 100% fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Casualcollector said:


> Hi! I was wondering if I could please get an opinion on this Prada I found:
> Prada Galleria double zip in Powder Pink
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-Galleria-PRADA-Bag-Powder-Pink-Saffiano-Leather-Two-zip-Shopper-Size-M/383544409024?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=ef9664c8bcd44ac89f1388d1e459c9b3&pid=100678&rk=10&rkt=10&mehot=none&sd=224095893323&itm=383544409024&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:3db56849-d03e-11ea-b9d2-74dbd1805c1f|parentrq:91b82bbd1730ad4ef7127fa7ffec6dde|iid:1
> Item no: 383544409024
> Thank you so much!



Looks authentic.


----------



## Rani1

Hi there, I know there's a format but there pics are all I can provide at the moment. Would greatly appreciate if you could give an opinion on which way you lean, if you can't give a definite answer without all the info 
item name: prada tessuto nylon backpack 
Listing number: n/a
Seller id: n/a
Link: n/a


----------



## missfiggy

Rani1 said:


> Hi there, I know there's a format but there pics are all I can provide at the moment. Would greatly appreciate if you could give an opinion on which way you lean, if you can't give a definite answer without all the info
> item name: prada tessuto nylon backpack
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller id: n/a
> Link: n/a
> View attachment 4801822
> View attachment 4801823
> View attachment 4801824
> View attachment 4801825
> View attachment 4801828
> View attachment 4801829
> View attachment 4801827


Do you own this??


----------



## Rani1

missfiggy said:


> Do you own this??


I do not. My friend purchased it and is now having second thoughts because someone told her it seems fake ?  She doesn't have the bag so can't take her own detailed pics


----------



## missfiggy

Rani1 said:


> I do not. My friend purchased it and is now having second thoughts because someone told her it seems fake ?  She doesn't have the bag so can't take her own detailed pics



Post pictures when you receive the bag.


----------



## Casualcollector

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## javier

Hi there, thank you for taking the time to look at this!

Item Name: Genuine Prada leather messenger crossbody bag
Listing number: 154014426934
Seller ID: semka777
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154014426934


----------



## missfiggy

javier said:


> Hi there, thank you for taking the time to look at this!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Prada leather messenger crossbody bag
> Listing number: 154014426934
> Seller ID: semka777
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154014426934
> 
> View attachment 4802119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802123
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802126
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802134



Looks authentic


----------



## missfiggy

I see you peeping in PP!!!
Welcome back.
Light duties only.


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Hi, could you please let me know if this Prada Galleria Saffiano BN1801 in Tamaris color from the 12/13 collection is authentic. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

tatianawilky said:


> Hi, could you please let me know if this Prada Galleria Saffiano BN1801 in Tamaris color from the 12/13 collection is authentic. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4803045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803057



There's a specific format which we require for these requests.

I'm suspending that requirement for this one, but I would love to know where it came from. Please let me know.

It's a horrible fake on every level.


----------



## fashion_girl

hello! If anyone has a chance, can you please take a look at this listing and see if it’s authentic. Thank you for your time. I appreciate it very much!!!!

Item Name: Prada fairy

Listing number:

Seller ID:indigojones

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Limi...628262?hash=item5488198b26:g:uMsAAOSwunhfIG3t

Comments: seller claims someone has bid on the bag so she couldn’t post more pictures of a more close up of the logo on the interior and exterior.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> hello! If anyone has a chance, can you please take a look at this listing and see if it’s authentic. Thank you for your time. I appreciate it very much!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada fairy
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller ID:indigojones
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Limi...628262?hash=item5488198b26:g:uMsAAOSwunhfIG3t
> 
> Comments: seller claims someone has bid on the bag so she couldn’t post more pictures of a more close up of the logo on the interior and exterior.
> 
> View attachment 4804839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804840



This listing has EVERY RED FLAG AND EVERY ALARM BELL!!

0 feedback new member;
No clear, well lit, closeup photos;
Some photos stolen from elsewhere;
Extremely tempting price;
High end, rare and desirable item.
Seller refuses to provide more photos.
A bait and switch setup if ever I saw one.

The bag in the photos MIGHT be authentic, but what you receive ... well, who knows.

Personally, I wouldn't touch it.

This one is authentic and equally well priced (in AU$), if you're interested.









						PRADA Ltd Edition Fairy Bag  EXCELLENT UC  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PRADA Ltd Edition Fairy Bag  EXCELLENT UC at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## SarLind6

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Shoulder Bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: nista1
Linkoshmark
Comments: Opinions on this Prada bag. The zipper is unmarked and the white tag inside has 3 dots. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> This listing has EVERY RED FLAG AND EVERY ALARM BELL!!
> 
> 0 feedback new member;
> No clear, well lit, closeup photos;
> Some photos stolen from elsewhere;
> Extremely tempting price;
> High end, rare and desirable item.
> Seller refuses to provide more photos.
> A bait and switch setup if ever I saw one.
> 
> The bag in the photos MIGHT be authentic, but what you receive ... well, who knows.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't touch it.
> 
> This one is authentic and equally well priced (in AU$), if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRADA Ltd Edition Fairy Bag  EXCELLENT UC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PRADA Ltd Edition Fairy Bag  EXCELLENT UC at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au



thank you! It looked too good !


----------



## missfiggy

SarLind6 said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: nista1
> Linkoshmark
> Comments: Opinions on this Prada bag. The zipper is unmarked and the white tag inside has 3 dots. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4804972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804973
> View attachment 4804975
> View attachment 4804976
> View attachment 4804977
> View attachment 4804978
> View attachment 4804979
> View attachment 4804980



Please provide a working link to the item on Poshmark.


----------



## SarLind6

Here is the link to the listing! Thank you again! - https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Prada-bag-5f1dd2bf8da5c9ef8d27512f


----------



## missfiggy

SarLind6 said:


> Here is the link to the listing! Thank you again! - https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Prada-bag-5f1dd2bf8da5c9ef8d27512f



It's sold. Are you the buyer? If so please post your own photos when you receive it.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos for authentication. Looks too suspicious for me.



It’s fake.


----------



## SarLind6

missfiggy said:


> It's sold. Are you the buyer? If so please post your own photos when you receive it.



Yes! I purchased it. The photos in my original post are ones I took. I can add more if needed.


----------



## balenciagailove

Hi there,

Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me! It's a vanity case from Prada, not sure of the exact name. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

SarLind6 said:


> Yes! I purchased it. The photos in my original post are ones I took. I can add more if needed.



Might be authentic but wait on an opinion from Bratty1919. She is much more experienced on these older nylons.


----------



## missfiggy

balenciagailove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me! It's a vanity case from Prada, not sure of the exact name. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4806654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806665



It's authentic. And I love that colour.


----------



## balenciagailove

Thank you so much!! It is a lovely brown! 



missfiggy said:


> It's authentic. And I love that colour.


----------



## thisreallyreal

Item Name: Prada Cameo Saffiano Lux Tote large size
Listing number: Already bought from depop
Seller ID: As above
Link: As above
Comments: Seller told me she bought from Bicester Village

Thank you!


----------



## thisreallyreal

Continued from above:


----------



## missfiggy

thisreallyreal said:


> Item Name: Prada Cameo Saffiano Lux Tote large size
> Listing number: Already bought from depop
> Seller ID: As above
> Link: As above
> Comments: Seller told me she bought from Bicester Village
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4808327
> 
> View attachment 4808328
> 
> View attachment 4808329
> 
> View attachment 4808330
> 
> View attachment 4808331
> 
> View attachment 4808332
> 
> View attachment 4808334
> 
> View attachment 4808335
> 
> View attachment 4808336
> 
> View attachment 4808337



No red flags or alarm bells. IMHO it's authentic.


----------



## thisreallyreal

missfiggy said:


> No red flags or alarm bells. IMHO it's authentic.



Thank you so much for your speedy response!


----------



## LilySa

Dear authenticators

I would be really grateful if you could authenticate the backpack.

Thank you very much.

Kind regards, Lily





LilySa said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I would really appreciate the authentificatio of this backpack I got from my ex bf.
> 
> Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> 
> In case you need any more pictures, I will gladly provide you with more.
> 
> Thank you so much! Lily
> 
> View attachment 4780872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780887


----------



## missfiggy

LilySa said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> I would be really grateful if you could authenticate the backpack.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Kind regards, Lily



Not my area of expertise I'm afraid. Wait to see if Bratty1919 has an opinion.


----------



## Ladybag12

Hello Authenticators, I would be really appreciate if you could help take a look at the wallet. Thank you!


----------



## Ladybag12

I’m also wondering if this large saffiano galleria bag is authentic, please if you could let me know as well.  Thanks so much!


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> There's a specific format which we require for these requests.
> 
> I'm suspending that requirement for this one, but I would love to know where it came from. Please let me know.
> 
> It's a horrible fake on every level.





Deleted member 688911 said:


> Hi, could you please let me know if this Prada Galleria Saffiano BN1801 in Tamaris color from the 12/13 collection is authentic. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4803045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803052
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803057



Here's a prime example of a counterfeiter joining to get information. Bag blatantly fake, member deletes account. Pathetic.


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag12 said:


> I’m also wondering if this large saffiano galleria bag is authentic, please if you could let me know as well.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810197
> View attachment 4810198
> View attachment 4810199
> View attachment 4810200
> View attachment 4810201
> View attachment 4810202
> View attachment 4810203
> View attachment 4810204
> View attachment 4810205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810206



There's a specific format which we require for these requests.

Please read page 1 and repost in correct format.


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag12 said:


> Hello Authenticators, I would be really appreciate if you could help take a look at the wallet. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810193
> View attachment 4810184
> View attachment 4810184
> View attachment 4810185
> View attachment 4810186
> View attachment 4810187
> View attachment 4810188
> View attachment 4810189
> View attachment 4810190
> View attachment 4810191
> View attachment 4810192
> View attachment 4810193
> View attachment 4810184
> View attachment 4810185
> View attachment 4810186
> View attachment 4810187
> View attachment 4810188
> View attachment 4810189
> View attachment 4810190
> View attachment 4810191
> View attachment 4810192
> View attachment 4810193



There's a specific format which we require for these requests.

Please read page 1 and repost in correct format.


----------



## Ladybag12

Sorry, I am new here and didn't know about the format.. Below is the information for the item, thank you!

Item Name: Prada 1BA786 NZV F0002 Large Saffiano Lux Women's Double Zip Tote Bag Nero Black
Listing Number: Not sure
Seller ID: Jectronics 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133467691721
Comments: No dust bag, no shoulder strap, no Authenticity Card, made in Spain.


----------



## Ladybag12

Ladybag12 said:


> Sorry, I am new here and didn't know about the format.. Below is the information for the item, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada 1BA786 NZV F0002 Large Saffiano Lux Women's Double Zip Tote Bag Nero Black
> Listing Number: Not sure
> Seller ID: Jectronics
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133467691721
> Comments: No dust bag, no shoulder strap, no Authenticity Card, made in Spain.
> 
> View attachment 4810501
> View attachment 4810508
> View attachment 4810509
> View attachment 4810510
> View attachment 4810511


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag12 said:


> Sorry, I am new here and didn't know about the format.. Below is the information for the item, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada 1BA786 NZV F0002 Large Saffiano Lux Women's Double Zip Tote Bag Nero Black
> Listing Number: Not sure
> Seller ID: Jectronics
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133467691721
> Comments: No dust bag, no shoulder strap, no Authenticity Card, made in Spain.
> 
> View attachment 4810501
> View attachment 4810508
> View attachment 4810509
> View attachment 4810510
> View attachment 4810511



Any cards?


----------



## Ladybag12

Hi Missfiggy, thank you so much for your response, the seller does not have any cards, dust bag, or strap..  Is prada also made in Spain? I thought they are supposed to be made in Italy..



missfiggy said:


> Any cards?


----------



## missfiggy

Ladybag12 said:


> Hi Missfiggy, thank you so much for your response, the seller does not have any cards, dust bag, or strap..  Is prada also made in Spain? I thought they are supposed to be made in Italy..



Prada is made in Spain, Romania, India, China, Poland, Vietnam, Turkey and elsewhere.

From the photos my opinion is that the bag is probably authentic.


----------



## Ladybag12

Please bare with me as I am not very good with computer.. here is more pictures in case you needed, thank you



missfiggy said:


> Any cards?


----------



## Ladybag12

Thank you sooo much!  I am finally relieved. Have a great rest of your day! 



missfiggy said:


> Prada is made in Spain, Romania, India, China, Poland, Vietnam, Turkey and elsewhere.
> 
> From the photos my opinion is that the bag is probably authentic.


----------



## ElleManila

Hello Prada connoisseurs, I’ve bought this Large Saffiano double zip tote without a card, because I wanted to have an office bag I won’t have to care too much about  Would appreciate your advice on its authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## carolinama86

Hi all, i bought this bag( my unicorn) and its seems good but one an experience view 


Item Name: Prada Fairy Bag
Listing number:No- listing
Seller ID:Mine ( bought it)
Link:-
Comments:got it throught Vestiaire collective


----------



## missfiggy

ElleManila said:


> Hello Prada connoisseurs, I’ve bought this Large Saffiano double zip tote without a card, because I wanted to have an office bag I won’t have to care too much about  Would appreciate your advice on its authenticity. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4811289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811297
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811298



Format please.


----------



## missfiggy

carolinama86 said:


> Hi all, i bought this bag( my unicorn) and its seems good but one an experience view
> 
> View attachment 4811323
> View attachment 4811324
> View attachment 4811325
> View attachment 4811326
> View attachment 4811327
> View attachment 4811328
> View attachment 4811329
> View attachment 4811332
> View attachment 4811333
> View attachment 4811334
> View attachment 4811335



Format please.


----------



## carolinama86

Fixe


missfiggy said:


> Format please.


d


----------



## missfiggy

carolinama86 said:


> Hi all, i bought this bag( my unicorn) and its seems good but one an experience view
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Fairy Bag
> Listing number:No- listing
> Seller ID:Mine ( bought it)
> Link:-
> Comments:got it throught Vestiaire collective
> 
> View attachment 4811323
> View attachment 4811324
> View attachment 4811325
> View attachment 4811326
> View attachment 4811327
> View attachment 4811328
> View attachment 4811329
> View attachment 4811332
> View attachment 4811333
> View attachment 4811334
> View attachment 4811335



Nothing looks wrong so this one looks authentic to me.


----------



## geniuslettuce

Hi everyone, Bought this men's messenger bag at a thrift store. Can anyone help identify item name  / if it's authentic? 

Item Name: Unsure - Tessuto + Saffiano messenger bag / satchel?
Listing number: No listing
Seller ID: mine - bought from thrift store
Imgur Album Links:- https://imgur.com/a/XpxL8ly
Comments: The only thing I could find online was a sold out product on Neiman Marcus that looked the same, but the links gone missing now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fiivefyy

Real or fake


----------



## Prada Psycho

fiivefyy said:


> Real or fake



Manners or rude?


We have a specific format for authentication requests. That, plus a "please" and "thank you" go a long way.


----------



## missfiggy

geniuslettuce said:


> Hi everyone, Bought this men's messenger bag at a thrift store. Can anyone help identify item name  / if it's authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Unsure - Tessuto + Saffiano messenger bag / satchel?
> Listing number: No listing
> Seller ID: mine - bought from thrift store
> Imgur Album Links:- https://imgur.com/a/XpxL8ly
> Comments: The only thing I could find online was a sold out product on Neiman Marcus that looked the same, but the links gone missing now.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4812003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812007
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812016



Looks authentic.


----------



## lindlind

Hello, 
I’m sorry if this cannot be authenticated here. Please help me see if there is any red flag. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Nylon Rain Hat
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: I bought it from an Italian retailer. Here is the link: https://www.giglio.com/eng/accessories-men_hat-prada-2hc1372b15-755.html?cSel=049
Link: I took additional photos. Please let me know if more photos needed. https://s1268.photobucket.com/user/eclaire00/library/Prada hat
Comments: The hat is more lightweight than expected but I never own one before so I’m not sure if this is normal but I have an old Prada nylon bag which I feel that its fabric is thicker than this.


----------



## missfiggy

lindlind said:


> Hello,
> I’m sorry if this cannot be authenticated here. Please help me see if there is any red flag. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Rain Hat
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: I bought it from an Italian retailer. Here is the link: https://www.giglio.com/eng/accessories-men_hat-prada-2hc1372b15-755.html?cSel=049
> Link: I took additional photos. Please let me know if more photos needed. https://s1268.photobucket.com/user/eclaire00/library/Prada hat
> Comments: The hat is more lightweight than expected but I never own one before so I’m not sure if this is normal but I have an old Prada nylon bag which I feel that its fabric is thicker than this.



Sorry, we only do bags, purses, wallets and leathergoods here. 
If you search the forums you will find one for Wardrobe and accessories.  They might be able to help.


----------



## lindlind

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we only do bags, purses, wallets and leathergoods here.
> If you search the forums you will find one for Wardrobe and accessories.  They might be able to help.


Thanks


----------



## geniuslettuce

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Hi Missfiggy, thanks so much for taking the time to look at this one! Appreciate it x


----------



## CatwithaBag

Hi everyone. I am looking to purchase a beautiful bag next week. After reading through multiple "identify fake bag" guides online I feel positive about this one, but as I am no expert I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Do you see anything from the material provided that makes you feel suspicious?

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Cammeo
Listing number: 1439289878 
Seller ID: n.a.
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-saffiano-lux-cammeo/1439289878-156-7978
Comments: The invoice provided is of an actual store and matches the info on the small white card. I will be able to pick up the bag in person so I could look for specific indicators if you could suggest any. 

I thank you very much for your time, this would be my first expensive bag and I just want to avoid falling for the apparently very sophisticated remakes out there.


----------



## ElleManila

Sorry for previous post, reposting with proper format

Item Name: Large Saffiano Double Zip Tote
Listing number:None (I’ve bought it already)
Seller ID: None
Link:-


----------



## Prada Psycho

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking to purchase a beautiful bag next week. After reading through multiple "identify fake bag" guides online I feel positive about this one, but as I am no expert I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Do you see anything from the material provided that makes you feel suspicious?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Cammeo
> Listing number: 1439289878
> Seller ID: n.a.
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-saffiano-lux-cammeo/1439289878-156-7978
> Comments: The invoice provided is of an actual store and matches the info on the small white card. I will be able to pick up the bag in person so I could look for specific indicators if you could suggest any.
> 
> I thank you very much for your time, this would be my first expensive bag and I just want to avoid falling for the apparently very sophisticated remakes out there.
> 
> View attachment 4814049
> View attachment 4814050
> View attachment 4814051


Completely inadequate photos to make a proper assessment.  Also, don't waste you time reading those "identify fake bag" sites.  They're usually written by counterfeiters.


----------



## CatwithaBag

Prada Psycho said:


> Completely inadequate photos to make a proper assessment.  Also, don't waste you time reading those "identify fake bag" sites.  They're usually written by counterfeiters.


Thank you for your prompt response. I have already asked for more images of the details mentioned in the first posting. I hope I get them and will update then. Was a bit shy to ask for so many more pictures but I guess for such an expensive product that should be reasonable... 
Too bad those guides are even made by counterfeiters! I mean - sure, if there was a really great guide out there fakers would use it to know what to watch out for as well.


----------



## Relodie

No listing. 
not online
In local store 

Originally posted this in the identify thread but it was just re-texted to me as the first offer fell through. I have been asked to make an offer. Any thoughts on this. No closer details but can request. Haven’t been to locate the exact style online either.

i know Prada doesn’t not name its bags but the store claim it’s circa 2018.


----------



## Cashmeredynasty@poshmaek

Item Name: Green Nylon bag. 
Listing number:NA
Seller ID: cashmeredynasty
Link: https://posh.mk/dkqdoUCzP8
Comments: I'm the seller. Consigning for a friend it was gifted to her so purchase cannot be verified. It is beautifully lined. But I'm not sure... It's a damn good quality replica if it is. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CatwithaBag

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi everyone. I am looking to purchase a beautiful bag next week. After reading through multiple "identify fake bag" guides online I feel positive about this one, but as I am no expert I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Do you see anything from the material provided that makes you feel suspicious?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Cammeo
> Listing number: 1439289878
> Seller ID: n.a.
> Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-saffiano-lux-cammeo/1439289878-156-7978
> Comments: The invoice provided is of an actual store and matches the info on the small white card. I will be able to pick up the bag in person so I could look for specific indicators if you could suggest any.
> 
> I thank you very much for your time, this would be my first expensive bag and I just want to avoid falling for the apparently very sophisticated remakes out there.
> 
> View attachment 4814049
> View attachment 4814050
> View attachment 4814051



Update: 

The seller didn`t have any issues with providing more images. Please let me know if this is sufficient now or if I should ask for any particular images on top of these. I wish Cammeo wasn`t discontinued in the Galleria bag... :/

I thank you again very much for the support!


----------



## CatwithaBag

CatwithaBag said:


> Update:
> 
> The seller didn`t have any issues with providing more images. Please let me know if this is sufficient now or if I should ask for any particular images on top of these. I wish Cammeo wasn`t discontinued in the Galleria bag... :/
> 
> I thank you again very much for the support!
> 
> View attachment 4814746
> View attachment 4814747
> View attachment 4814748
> View attachment 4814749
> View attachment 4814750
> View attachment 4814751
> View attachment 4814752
> View attachment 4814753


And more details. I hope this helps - thank you again for looking at this.

She said she cannot find the "Made in italy" fabric piece inside the bag. Is it not supposed to be there for this model or could you advise where to look for it?


----------



## missfiggy

Cashmeredynasty@poshmaek said:


> Item Name: Green Nylon bag.
> Listing number:NA
> Seller ID: cashmeredynasty
> Link: https://posh.mk/dkqdoUCzP8
> Comments: I'm the seller. Consigning for a friend it was gifted to her so purchase cannot be verified. It is beautifully lined. But I'm not sure... It's a damn good quality replica if it is. Thanks for your help!



Sorry, we don't authenticate for sellers. There are many authentication agencies which will provide a written statement of authenticity/non-authenticity for a reasonable fee.


----------



## missfiggy

Relodie said:


> No listing.
> not online
> In local store
> 
> Originally posted this in the identify thread but it was just re-texted to me as the first offer fell through. I have been asked to make an offer. Any thoughts on this. No closer details but can request. Haven’t been to locate the exact style online either.
> 
> i know Prada doesn’t not name its bags but the store claim it’s circa 2018.
> 
> View attachment 4814654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814656


Please read post #1 and post in the correct format with the photos we need. These photos are absolutely useless as we are unable to see any relevant detail.


----------



## IntheOcean

Missfiggy, could you please take a look at this Fairy bag? I'm almost 100% positive it's fake, but just in case? TIA

Link: here


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, could you please take a look at this Fairy bag? I'm almost 100% positive it's fake, but just in case? TIA
> 
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 4815662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815666



I think it's actually authentic. There is one particular feature which I have never seen counterfeited successfully. PP might also chime in on this one.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> I think it's actually authentic. There is one particular feature which I have never seen counterfeited successfully. PP might also chime in on this one.


Thank you, wow! I didn't expect that. I don't know if this can count as a "tip" that's not supposed to be talked about here, sorry. But it's the general appearance of the front of the bag put me off a bit, the blue hue around the face of the fairy and along the dark stripes. But I'm not at all familiar with this bag, to be honest. But I hope PradaPsycho confirms this.


----------



## Relodie

Item Name: none given - maybe Looked like a Danio Hobo?
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Small store in Dublin, Ireland - called Siopaella, I’ve placed money on it now. 
Link: No link
Comments:

So sorry - I was waiting on pictures and got too excited and trigger happy with my post. Apologies.

I’m just not familiar with the style, although I love it. That’s why I’m questioning it.  Store stated it was approx. 2018 bag according to seller.


----------



## Relodie

TIA xx


----------



## CatwithaBag

Hi all. The seller of the bag I posted has informed me that she has another person also interested to buy the purse and is asking for my confirmation. If you by any chance find the time to have a look, please know it will be appreciated from the bottom of my heart. 

I am a bit scared to commit to such a big purchase in general and even more if I know I could end up with a scam.


----------



## palomita

Hi ! I just bought this bag in eBay and maybe you know if this is a fake or real bag. And maybe you know the name? Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

palomita said:


> Hi ! I just bought this bag in eBay and maybe you know if this is a fake or real bag. And maybe you know the name? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4816134



Format?


----------



## missfiggy

Relodie said:


> TIA xx
> 
> View attachment 4815788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815887



I'm pretty sure that this is a superfake. PP can you please take a look?


----------



## missfiggy

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi all. The seller of the bag I posted has informed me that she has another person also interested to buy the purse and is asking for my confirmation. If you by any chance find the time to have a look, please know it will be appreciated from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> I am a bit scared to commit to such a big purchase in general and even more if I know I could end up with a scam.



I can't see anything alarming on the bag. It's probably authentic.


----------



## palomita

missfiggy said:


> Format?


Hello. What’s that?


----------



## mindysarika

Hi,
Please help authenticate this vintage purse I got from a local seller. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada nylon hobo mini
Listing number: N/A local seller
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:  no card or dustbag


----------



## Relodie

missfiggy said:


> I'm pretty sure that this is a superfake. PP can you please take a look?


Oh no! Really? So sad as it’s supposed to be an authenticating store !

Happily waiting for PP to confirm.
The only thing to add is they do seem to buff up the bags / treat the leather but doubt that is any tell


----------



## CatwithaBag

missfiggy said:


> I can't see anything alarming on the bag. It's probably authentic.


Thank you for your assessment! I am so looking forward to picking up this beauty!


----------



## missfiggy

Relodie said:


> Oh no! Really? So sad as it’s supposed to be an authenticating store !
> 
> Happily waiting for PP to confirm.
> The only thing to add is they do seem to buff up the bags / treat the leather but doubt that is any tell



Oops.


----------



## missfiggy

palomita said:


> Hello. What’s that?



Please read post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

mindysarika said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate this vintage purse I got from a local seller. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon hobo mini
> Listing number: N/A local seller
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:  no card or dustbag
> View attachment 4816428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816432



Can you please post a close up of the triangle logo and the interior plaque. Also a photo of the lining with no pleats or folds. I need to see fine details which I  can't see in the photos supplied, which aren't the best for authentication.  Thanks


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Me again, hah. One day I'll stop bugging you all with the requests to authenticate a purple Cahier!  Hopefully there's enough to go on for this one. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Prada Cahier Astrology Bag in Purple
Listing number: 11373825
Seller ID: M.
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-11373825.shtml
Comments: Really appreciate any help you guys can give!


----------



## IntheOcean

Missfiggy, PradaPsycho! I got my hands on the bag from a few posts earlier. Here are the required pictures. Let me know if you need more. There's no stamping on the hardware, by the way. Just on the feet.
Thank you in advance! Fingers crossed.
Oh, and sorry for the kitty in the corners of some of the pics. He had to be involved in the process!


----------



## IntheOcean

Part 2


----------



## IntheOcean

Part 3.
I can pull out the lining in the main compartment and the zipped pocket, but not in the outside pockets.


----------



## Kenya007

Hello ,  Would you please authentify this vintage Prada Bauletto I just purchased from ebay.
Thanks so much. K  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BAULETTO-VIT-DAINO-BAG-B3091M-Nero-Black-Gold-Tote-Top-Handle/283968169740?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ElleManila

Hi ladies, hoping you’ll have time to review this ❤️ Thanks 


ElleManila said:


> Sorry for previous post, reposting with proper format
> 
> Item Name: Large Saffiano Double Zip Tote
> Listing number:None (I’ve bought it already)
> Seller ID: None
> Link:-
> 
> View attachment 4814140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814148


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, PradaPsycho! I got my hands on the bag from a few posts earlier. Here are the required pictures. Let me know if you need more. There's no stamping on the hardware, by the way. Just on the feet.
> Thank you in advance! Fingers crossed.
> Oh, and sorry for the kitty in the corners of some of the pics. He had to be involved in the process!
> 
> View attachment 4816954
> View attachment 4816955
> View attachment 4816956
> View attachment 4816957
> View attachment 4816958
> View attachment 4816959
> View attachment 4816960
> View attachment 4816961
> View attachment 4816962
> View attachment 4816963



Pming you.


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> Me again, hah. One day I'll stop bugging you all with the requests to authenticate a purple Cahier!  Hopefully there's enough to go on for this one. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Astrology Bag in Purple
> Listing number: 11373825
> Seller ID: M.
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-11373825.shtml
> Comments: Really appreciate any help you guys can give!



Photos won't enlarge so I can't see small details, but it appears to be authentic. Vestaire guarantees authenticity so you can post better photos here if you purchase.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> Photos won't enlarge so I can't see small details, but it appears to be authentic. Vestaire guarantees authenticity so you can post better photos here if you purchase.



Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## nico2009

Hi!
I bought a black "vintage" bag.
The seller told me, that everything is good and it looked good on the photos. Now the bag is here and i believe it's a fake. 
Please can you look on it and tell me anything about it ?
I don't know a name or number of the item.
Thank you so much for help.
Sorry for my bad english.
Best regards
Nico2009


----------



## missfiggy

nico2009 said:


> Hi!
> I bought a black "vintage" bag.
> The seller told me, that everything is good and it looked good on the photos. Now the bag is here and i believe it's a fake.
> Please can you look on it and tell me anything about it ?
> I don't know a name or number of the item.
> Thank you so much for help.
> Sorry for my bad english.
> Best regards
> Nico2009
> View attachment 4817700
> View attachment 4817701
> View attachment 4817702
> View attachment 4817703
> View attachment 4817704
> View attachment 4817705
> View attachment 4817706
> View attachment 4817707
> View attachment 4817708
> View attachment 4817709
> View attachment 4817710
> View attachment 4817711



Stop worrying.  The bag is vintage and authentic. Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Kenya007

Hello experts team ,  Would you please help me to authentify this vintage Prada Bauletto I just purchased from ebay. I know this is not the new collection but I just like that model. 
I would really appreciate that.
Thanks so much. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BAULETTO-VIT-DAINO-BAG-B3091M-Nero-Black-Gold-Tote-Top-Handle/283968169740?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I


----------



## nico2009

missfiggy said:


> Stop worrying.  The bag is vintage and authentic. Enjoy your purchase.





missfiggy said:


> Stop worrying.  The bag is vintage and authentic. Enjoy your purchase.


Thank you ,so much


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hi guys! Got this new one at the thrift, is it  an authentic vintage bag?
 Thank you for sharing your knowledge and for the reply


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> Photos won't enlarge so I can't see small details, but it appears to be authentic. Vestaire guarantees authenticity so you can post better photos here if you purchase.





Closet_Fashion said:


> Thanks! I'll do that!



Welp...got an email today - after I purchased yesterday morning - saying the seller said the bag is no longer available so they cancelled my order. SO ANNOYED. So you'll have to endure more purple Prada's from me until I find it, hah.


----------



## Kenya007

Hello, Sorry I just saw your email!  thanks for your help @IntheOcean
Please help me to autenticate this Prada Bauletto from ebay I just purchased. 
 the zipper inside says "Lampo" which I believe is a good sign!  right? and it has the tag with the code number but doesn't says " Made in Italy" is it a bad sign? thanks so much ! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BAUL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649














	

		
			
		

		
	
like the style.


----------



## Kenya007

Sorry I forgot to mention:

Name: Prada Bauletto Vitello daino nero B3091M
Listing number: 283968169740
Seller ID: nandaimo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BAUL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks for your help Addy.


----------



## brandchaser1992

tem Name: Prada Nylon Hobo bag
Listing number:  No.081403 
Seller ID: Vintagebrandsjapan
Link:https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f36981c7df2810fd48dc415
Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## missfiggy

Kenya007 said:


> Hello ,  Would you please authentify this vintage Prada Bauletto I just purchased from ebay.
> Thanks so much. K
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BAULETTO-VIT-DAINO-BAG-B3091M-Nero-Black-Gold-Tote-Top-Handle/283968169740?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817180
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817189



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hi guys! Got this new one at the thrift, is it  an authentic vintage bag?
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge and for the reply
> 
> View attachment 4818654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818664



I think it's authentic.


----------



## Mads95

Hello lovely ladies!
I was hoping one of you could help authenticate this Prada bag. Thanks so much in advance! I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day!

Item name: Prada tessuto with gold chain straps
Seller ID: Poshtiffyz
Link:








						AUTHENTICPRADASUPER VINTAGE GOLD CHAINS!
					

Shop poshtiffyz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. VINTAGEGOLD CHAINS BAG! Used Condition!Well Loved. Only one mark to back. See pics. Bottom is clean, but warped! Wear to handles (in pics) Tiny tear, inside in corner (pic). VINTAGE...




					poshmark.com


----------



## heiress28

Hi! I was hoping you could help me authenticate these two bags! Someone is selling locally so I don’t have a listing number or link. Thank you!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

missfiggy said:


> I think it's authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kenya007

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks so much @missfiggy !


----------



## missfiggy

Mads95 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> I was hoping one of you could help authenticate this Prada bag. Thanks so much in advance! I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day!
> 
> Item name: Prada tessuto with gold chain straps
> Seller ID: Poshtiffyz
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTICPRADASUPER VINTAGE GOLD CHAINS!
> 
> 
> Shop poshtiffyz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. VINTAGEGOLD CHAINS BAG! Used Condition!Well Loved. Only one mark to back. See pics. Bottom is clean, but warped! Wear to handles (in pics) Tiny tear, inside in corner (pic). VINTAGE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819402
> View attachment 4819403
> View attachment 4819404
> View attachment 4819406
> View attachment 4819407
> View attachment 4819408
> View attachment 4819409
> View attachment 4819410



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

heiress28 said:


> Hi! I was hoping you could help me authenticate these two bags! Someone is selling locally so I don’t have a listing number or link. Thank you!



Both look to be authentic.


----------



## brandchaser1992

brandchaser1992 said:


> item Name: Prada Nylon Hobo bag
> Listing number:  No.081403
> Seller ID: Vintagebrandsjapan
> Link:https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f36981c7df2810fd48dc415
> Comments: Please help to authenticate this bag. Greatly appreciated.


Hi missfiggy
Sorry did I miss out something? Can you help to authenticate bag? Thank you


----------



## Morin

Hi! Everyone
May you help me to authenticate this wallet. I got it from brother (Birthday gift).  So, I didn't know where did he buy and I didn't have selling number and link. Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## missfiggy

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hi missfiggy
> Sorry did I miss out something? Can you help to authenticate bag? Thank you



We can't reply if we don't know the answer.  This bag is the absolutely most counterfeited Prada style of all Prada styles. And the photos are not helpful. Sorry.


----------



## mindysarika

missfiggy said:


> Can you please post a close up of the triangle logo and the interior plaque. Also a photo of the lining with no pleats or folds. I need to see fine details which I  can't see in the photos supplied, which aren't the best for authentication.  Thanks



Here are some more photos. Hope these are sufficient. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Hello lovely ladies!  I’m hoping that you could help with authenticating this bag I just purchased from Fashionphile.  It was not for an auction so some of the information requested I won’t be able to answer but hopefully the pictures are sufficient.  There was also no authenticity card provided to me. Please let me know if you need any additional pictures and as always thank you ladies so much for what you do for us here!


Item Name: Paglia Vitello Satchel Naturale Papaya
Listing number: None
Seller ID: Purchased from Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-paglia-vitello-satchel-naturale-papaya-539867
Comments: no authenticity cards provided


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Sorry here are also some additional pictures.  Also there was no “made in (country)” tag in the bag. Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## ElectricGypsy

Sorry here are also some additional pictures.  Also there was no “made in (country)” tag in the bag. Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## missfiggy

ElectricGypsy said:


> Hello lovely ladies!  I’m hoping that you could help with authenticating this bag I just purchased from Fashionphile.  It was not for an auction so some of the information requested I won’t be able to answer but hopefully the pictures are sufficient.  There was also no authenticity card provided to me. Please let me know if you need any additional pictures and as always thank you ladies so much for what you do for us here!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Paglia Vitello Satchel Naturale Papaya
> Listing number: None
> Seller ID: Purchased from Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-paglia-vitello-satchel-naturale-papaya-539867
> Comments: no authenticity cards provided



Looks authentic.


----------



## ElectricGypsy

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much Miss Figgy!  You’re awesome and really appreciate you taking the time to respond so fast.


----------



## CatwithaBag

missfiggy said:


> I can't see anything alarming on the bag. It's probably authentic.


Hi missfiggy,

I bought the bag now and it looks great! I had the chance to compare it to a store-bought bag and the look and feel is (almost) identical, even the way the lining feels to the touch and the fabric of the dust bag.

Only one thing I was wondering about - the small white tag within the interior bag has a number on the store bag (e.g. 135) while mine has "7/L" which doesn't sound like a factory to me. Is this odd? 

Thank you again, I would love to post a review in the forum of the bag and color comparison but before make sure again that everything is all right.


----------



## brandchaser1992

missfiggy said:


> We can't reply if we don't know the answer.  This bag is the absolutely most counterfeited Prada style of all Prada styles. And the photos are not helpful. Sorry.


Oic. Thank you for your reply. Have a good day!


----------



## missfiggy

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi missfiggy,
> 
> I bought the bag now and it looks great! I had the chance to compare it to a store-bought bag and the look and feel is (almost) identical, even the way the lining feels to the touch and the fabric of the dust bag.
> 
> Only one thing I was wondering about - the small white tag within the interior bag has a number on the store bag (e.g. 135) while mine has "7/L" which doesn't sound like a factory to me. Is this odd?
> 
> Thank you again, I would love to post a review in the forum of the bag and color comparison but before make sure again that everything is all right.



The little white tag is irrelevant. It has nothing to do with authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

ElectricGypsy said:


> Sorry here are also some additional pictures.  Also there was no “made in (country)” tag in the bag. Thank you so much again!!!



If there's no made in tag it's either been removed for some reason or the bag was made in Italy.


----------



## Morin

Morin said:


> Hi! Everyone
> May you help me to authenticate this wallet. I got it from brother (Birthday gift).  So, I didn't know where did he buy and I didn't have selling number and link. Thank you so much for helping.
> View attachment 4820239
> View attachment 4820240
> View attachment 4820241
> View attachment 4820242
> View attachment 4820243
> View attachment 4820244
> View attachment 4820245
> View attachment 4820246



Please, may someone help me?


----------



## missfiggy

Morin said:


> Please, may someone help me?



Photos of the cards please.


----------



## Morin

missfiggy said:


> Photos of the cards please.



Thank you so much missfiggy


----------



## Relodie

missfiggy said:


> I'm pretty sure that this is a superfake. PP can you please take a look?



managed to get my hands on this picture too


----------



## gichca21

Please would someone kindly authenticate this for me.
Name: 100% authentic Prada Leather &Canvas  Crossbody Messenger bag
Seller : lulug88 
Item number : 264802673156








						100% Authentic Prada Leather & Canvas Crossbody Messenger Bag RRP £990  | eBay
					

Stunning Prada canvas and leather crossbody bag. This bag is in amazing condition given it’s age! It’s a size larger than the normal style and looks amazing on. It’s the most classic canvas Prada bag and goes with all outfits.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



I have the authenticity card that came with it.
Many thanks
G


----------



## missfiggy

Morin said:


> Thank you so much missfiggy
> 
> View attachment 4821229
> View attachment 4821230



It's probably authentic but it's really too hard to be 100% sure about any of these small leathergoods as they are extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## missfiggy

gichca21 said:


> Please would someone kindly authenticate this for me.
> Name: 100% authentic Prada Leather &Canvas  Crossbody Messenger bag
> Seller : lulug88
> Item number : 264802673156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Authentic Prada Leather & Canvas Crossbody Messenger Bag RRP £990  | eBay
> 
> 
> Stunning Prada canvas and leather crossbody bag. This bag is in amazing condition given it’s age! It’s a size larger than the normal style and looks amazing on. It’s the most classic canvas Prada bag and goes with all outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the authenticity card that came with it.
> Many thanks
> G



Looks good to me.


----------



## gichca21

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you SO much for the reassurance .....I can enjoy using it now!!
Have a wonderful day...
G


----------



## Casualcollector

Hi guys!
I was wondering if you could help me out with authenticating this listing?
Bag: Prada Galleria saffiano in Cammeo
Listing no: 184343442075








						PRADA SAFFIANO CAMEO LEATHER, USED, GREAT CONDITION, AUTHENTICITY CARD INCLUDED  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">PRADA SAFFIANO CAMEO LEATHER, USED, GREAT CONDITION, AUTHENTICITY CARD INCLUDED. Condition is Used, some signs of wear and tear (included in the pictures) <br> From a non-smoking home. <br> Medium sized so perfect for a work bag, or to be worn cross body on nights out! <br> A...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Seller: grake26

Thank you!


----------



## Emms1307

Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this shoes? Thank you for your time, very appreciate it!


----------



## heiress28

missfiggy said:


> Both look to be authentic.


 
thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

Emms1307 said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this shoes? Thank you for your time, very appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4822264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822268



This thread is for handbags and wallets only.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ElectricGypsy said:


> Sorry here are also some additional pictures.  Also there was no *“made in (country)” tag* in the bag. Thank you so much again!!!






It's right there in your pics.


----------



## Relodie

Anyone have a chance to look again at my post? Maybe PP if you have time?
If not, it’s ok
Intrigued as if it’s a super fake
Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm pretty sure that this is a superfake. PP can you please take a look?



Can't tell from the pics. Sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

Emms1307 said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate this shoes? Thank you for your time, very appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4822264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822268



Sorry but we only do handbags and wallets here. Search the site for the Wardrobe where they might be able to help.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't tell from the pics. Sorry.





Relodie said:


> Anyone have a chance to look again at my post? Maybe PP if you have time?
> If not, it’s ok
> Intrigued as if it’s a super fake
> Thanks



It's one of those enigmatic things. It was my instant reaction and it's a gut feeling based on a few tiny details in your photos. There's nothing that I'm going to put onto this public forum though because the superfakes are so good.


----------



## lieuminous

Hi! I bought this bag a few months ago from TheRealReal, but I'm feeling uneasy about the stitching quality. Everything else looks right to me.

Item Name: Prada Mini Saffiano Cuir Twin
Listing number: PRA394092
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/prada-mini-saffiano-cuir-twin-tote-7k48p
Comments: Stitching at base of handles on both sides look uneven to me. Luggage tag has inconsistent stitching as well (one side has two stitches, other side has one one). Also on the strap of the luggage tag, right above the buckle, there are a few double stitches while the rest is single.


----------



## dd02

Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag I saw online. 
Item Name:BL0838_NZV_F0036
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: kazumi
Link: mercari.com
Comments: she mentioned that the color is “Sabbia”


----------



## Prada Psycho

lieuminous said:


> Hi! I bought this bag a few months ago from TheRealReal, but I'm feeling uneasy about the stitching quality. Everything else looks right to me.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Mini Saffiano Cuir Twin
> Listing number: PRA394092
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...bags/prada-mini-saffiano-cuir-twin-tote-7k48p
> Comments: Stitching at base of handles on both sides look uneven to me. Luggage tag has inconsistent stitching as well (one side has two stitches, other side has one one). Also on the strap of the luggage tag, right above the buckle, there are a few double stitches while the rest is single.


Can't look at the listing without signing up. Post your own photos when you have the bag.


----------



## Codylee

Hi There, I recently just brought this Prada bag from a luxury consignment store called LuxeItFwd, they said its authentic but I'm just not sure as I've never owned a Prada bag, I've attached the listing and alot of photos, I hope this is everything you need, I would be so grateful for some help.





						Prada Re-Edition 2005 Tessuto Mini Shoulder Bag
					

Feminine mini shoulder bag with contemporary details, provides functionality and adds fun to any wardrobe!




					luxeitfwd.com.au


----------



## Codylee

Here are some more photos of the bag


----------



## tanyatanyatanya

Item Name: Prada nylon pouch 
Listing number:-
Seller ID:-
Link:-
Comments: Hi! Could you please help me with this one, I’ve already bought it and now I see that it might be fake. Opti zipper is great, but this logo inside seems strange. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

tanyatanyatanya said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon pouch
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: Hi! Could you please help me with this one, I’ve already bought it and now I see that it might be fake. Opti zipper is great, but this logo inside seems strange. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4824758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824762



Link please or where was it purchased from?


----------



## dd02

hi, can someone authenticate this bag? Thank you. 


dd02 said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this bag I saw online.
> Item Name:BL0838_NZV_F0036
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: kazumi
> Link: mercari.com
> Comments: she mentioned that the color is “Sabbia”
> 
> View attachment 4823468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823470
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823471
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823472
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823473


----------



## Sjohnt

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Listing number:-
Seller ID:-
Link: this is the link on the Prada website (https://www.prada.com/ww/en/men/bags/backpacks/products.nylon_backpack.2VZ066_973_F0002_V_HOY.html) but I bought on ebay. I can still return it.
Comments: Hello! I have this Prada bag but I am unsure about whether it is real or not. I have attached pictures. Any help would be very much appreciated! The thing which made me a little bit confused was the shoulder strap which seems to have a slight weaving error. Nothing major but enough to make me look into it further. Also, the fact it says made in China confuses me a little bit but I do think I read some reports that Prada do make products in China. Thank you!







View attachment 4825448


----------



## Sjohnt

Sorry for the double post (very new around here) but thank you for your time!


----------



## tanyatanyatanya

missfiggy said:


> Link please or where was it purchased from?


Hi! I bought it from Russian marketplace avito.ru, sadly, I don't have a link anymore


----------



## Babisolon21

Please somebody help me 


Item Name: Prada Nylon Mini Bag
Listing number: Did not have
Seller ID: Bought from a second hand shop
Link: He bought Second Hand in Finland


What is making me doubt of this purse , is that inside the ziper there is no logo, but outside in the corners says ykk (which i know is one of the zipers prada use), and the second thing i thought is strange is since its a 90s bag shouldnt it be a two or three number on a white paper inside? similar to a serial code?


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Link please or where was it purchased from?


As a fellow Russian, I thought it wouldn't hurt to chime in: fakes are in abundance over on Avito, lots and lots of "Luxe replica store" accounts and some "private" sellers who sell fakes, too. There are some real deals there, of course, but it's mostly older/preloved items.


tanyatanyatanya said:


> Hi! I bought it from Russian marketplace avito.ru, sadly, I don't have a link anymore


Hi! Welcome to the Purse Forum  I'm not an authenticator for Prada, so wait for the reply by Missfiggy and/or our other Prada experts. If the listing has already been deleted, perhaps you could add a link to the seller's account? That might help too.


----------



## babywoodrose

Please help me, I’d like to buy this mini camera saffiano bag from a private seller and I need to know if this is fake or true? Thank you!


----------



## babywoodrose

Please help me to understand if this Prada mini camera bag is it real or a fake, your help is really appreciated


----------



## missfiggy

Sjohnt said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link: this is the link on the Prada website (https://www.prada.com/ww/en/men/bags/backpacks/products.nylon_backpack.2VZ066_973_F0002_V_HOY.html) but I bought on ebay. I can still return it.
> Comments: Hello! I have this Prada bag but I am unsure about whether it is real or not. I have attached pictures. Any help would be very much appreciated! The thing which made me a little bit confused was the shoulder strap which seems to have a slight weaving error. Nothing major but enough to make me look into it further. Also, the fact it says made in China confuses me a little bit but I do think I read some reports that Prada do make products in China. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4825446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825500




We need the ebay link. There's absolutely no point linking to Prada's website when your bag came from ebay.


----------



## babywoodrose

missfiggy said:


> We need the ebay link.


Sorry it’s not from eBay but from a Second hand bag shop here in Italy, could you help me to understand if the bag is a fake or a replica? Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

babywoodrose said:


> Sorry it’s not from eBay but from a Second hand bag shop here in Italy, could you help me to understand if the bag is a fake or a replica? Thank you so much!



The ebay listing request was not for your item. It is for another person's bag.


----------



## missfiggy

babywoodrose said:


> Please help me to understand if this Prada mini camera bag is it real or a fake, your help is really appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4826035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826046



This looks authentic in the photos but it is impossible to be 100% sure because these small leathergoods are extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## D_J_M_M

Hi there,
Would you mind having a look at these two listings please?

Name: Prada cloth backpack
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Danni
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/green-cloth-prada-backpack-11490355.shtml

Name: Prada leather handbag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Danni
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...da/black-leather-prada-handbag-11204560.shtml


----------



## babywoodrose

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic in the photos but it is impossible to be 100% sure because these small leathergoods are extremely well faked nowadays.





missfiggy said:


> The ebay listing request was not for your item. It is for another person's bag.


Oh so sorry!


----------



## babywoodrose

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic in the photos but it is impossible to be 100% sure because these small leathergoods are extremely well faked nowadays.


Yes, thanks for your kind reply, I have doubts about the stitchings because they aren’t perfect at all..but I haven’t any Prada so I couldn’t compare it with nothing..it’s very difficult to understand the difference between fake or real nowadays..the zip is riri and in the internal pocket is present the tiny white square with 2 number, but I know that it isn’t enough to say it’s 100% real


----------



## dd02

Item Name:BL0838
Color: Sabbia
Seller ID: kazumi
Link: mercari.com

Are there any red flags in this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Sjohnt

missfiggy said:


> We need the ebay link. There's absolutely no point linking to Prada's website when your bag came from ebay.



Dear Miss Figgy,

Apologies! I thought it could have been used for comparison. As I said, I am very new around here and apologise for the inconvenience. I hope this helps:









						Prada  Backpack  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada  Backpack at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Best wishes


----------



## Bratty1919

D_J_M_M said:


> Hi there,
> Would you mind having a look at these two listings please?
> 
> Name: Prada cloth backpack
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Danni
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ada/green-cloth-prada-backpack-11490355.shtml
> 
> Name: Prada leather handbag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Danni
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...da/black-leather-prada-handbag-11204560.shtml



The interior photos for the backpack are insufficient, IMO


----------



## Bratty1919

Sjohnt said:


> Dear Miss Figgy,
> 
> Apologies! I thought it could have been used for comparison. As I said, I am very new around here and apologise for the inconvenience. I hope this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada  Backpack  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada  Backpack at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes



This listing has ended. Did you win the item?


----------



## Sjohnt

Dear Bratty1919,

Yes I did and I currently have it in my possession (though it is currently still within the returns period). I have sent photos above and I would be very appreciative of your opinion.

Best wishes


----------



## Macbookair

Hi experts! Just want to ask for help in authenticating this Prada bag. You may find the photos attached. Still asking for more photos from the seller! Thank you! 


Item Name: Prada BN4253 Tessuto + Saffian in Nero
Listing number: *not sure how to find this*
Seller ID: declutternaysh
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-prada-handbag-tessuto-1018731061/
Comments:


----------



## Needa

Hi my dear esteemed purse lovers.
I just bought this online, now that it's here I think it might be a fake.
Please have a look, thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

Needa said:


> Hi my dear esteemed purse lovers.
> I just bought this online, now that it's here I think it might be a fake.
> Please have a look, thank you so much!
> View attachment 4827184
> View attachment 4827185
> View attachment 4827186
> View attachment 4827187
> View attachment 4827188
> View attachment 4827190
> View attachment 4827191
> View attachment 4827192
> View attachment 4827193



We have a specific format which we require for these requests. Please refer to post #1.


----------



## Misschievoustraveler

Hello! I need Help authentication for an eBay listing please, thank you in advance!

Item Name: PRADA Cahier Lions Head Shoulder Bag Black Saffiano leather
Listing number:
Seller ID: the_luxury_consignment
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293699550828
Comments: i want to buy this bag from eBay but wanted help to confirm its authenticity. There is no receipt or authenticity card included.


----------



## Needa

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format which we require for these requests. Please refer to post #1.



Oh so sorry I forgot to include the detail of item. 
Will amend accordingly, thank you


----------



## Needa

Hi, posting again due to incorrect format in last post. I just bought this and am thinking it might not be authentic (it was not advertised as an authentic item).

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Galleria in powder pink
Listing number:
Seller ID: https://carousell.com/zuriyati.smksu
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1022726464
Comments: I thought the stitching looks ok but I don't know now


----------



## missfiggy

Needa said:


> Hi, posting again due to incorrect format in last post. I just bought this and am thinking it might not be authentic (it was not advertised as an authentic item).
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Galleria in powder pink
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: https://carousell.com/zuriyati.smksu
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/1022726464
> Comments: I thought the stitching looks ok but I don't know now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827279
> View attachment 4827281
> View attachment 4827282
> View attachment 4827283
> View attachment 4827285
> View attachment 4827286
> View attachment 4827287
> View attachment 4827288
> View attachment 4827289
> View attachment 4827290
> View attachment 4827291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827284



Those extra photos from the carousel link are the most important of all. Sorry but this is fake and it's not just the stitching.


----------



## Needa

missfiggy said:


> Those extra photos from the carousel link are the most important of all. Sorry but this is fake and it's not just the stitching.



Thank you so much for your response, appreciate it... cheers


----------



## DavinaL20

could anyone help me with this item please? And what would be a good price to pay.









						Prada Papaya Saffiano Tri Fold Wallet/Purse AUTHENTIC   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Prada Papaya Saffiano Tri Fold Wallet. Condition is Used. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Large Letter.</p> <p dir="ltr">Stunning prada saffiano trifold wallet in papaya/orange. In amazing condition hardly used 100%authentic.Happy bidding please take a look at my other items...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## missfiggy

DavinaL20 said:


> could anyone help me with this item please? And what would be a good price to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Papaya Saffiano Tri Fold Wallet/Purse AUTHENTIC   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Prada Papaya Saffiano Tri Fold Wallet. Condition is Used. Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class Large Letter.</p> <p dir="ltr">Stunning prada saffiano trifold wallet in papaya/orange. In amazing condition hardly used 100%authentic.Happy bidding please take a look at my other items...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


We have a specific format which we require for these requests.  Please refer to post #1.


----------



## DavinaL20

Sorry thank you for the reply.

Item Name: prada papaya saffiano trifold wallet/purse
Listing number: 283987182455
Seller ID: Did_Davi
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Pa...182455?hash=item421ef48377:g:3wAAAOSwbndfKpHV
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

DavinaL20 said:


> Sorry thank you for the reply.
> 
> Item Name: prada papaya saffiano trifold wallet/purse
> Listing number: 283987182455
> Seller ID: Did_Davi
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Pa...182455?hash=item421ef48377:g:3wAAAOSwbndfKpHV
> Comments:



Possibly authentic but impossible to tell 100% just from photos.

We don't comment on price as it is too subjective.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Real or fake? Help please.


----------



## missfiggy

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Real or fake? Help please.
> 
> View attachment 4829922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829933




We have a specific format which we require for these requests. Please refer to post #1.


----------



## mindysarika

Hi ladies, 

Please kindly help look into this one, I’ve added more photos. Thanks so much!!



mindysarika said:


> Here are some more photos. Hope these are sufficient.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820388
> View attachment 4820389
> View attachment 4820390
> View attachment 4820391


----------



## missfiggy

mindysarika said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please kindly help look into this one, I’ve added more photos. Thanks so much!!



See if Bratty1919 has anything to say, she's our "vintage" expert.


----------



## Bratty1919

mindysarika said:


> Hi,
> Please help authenticate this vintage purse I got from a local seller. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon hobo mini
> Listing number: N/A local seller
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:  no card or dustbag
> View attachment 4816428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816432



I’m not convinced this is real. It might be, but these were faked a lot.


----------



## mindysarika

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. It might be, but these were faked a lot.



thank you so much...I have a weird feeling about it as well. I’ve decided to just get a brand new re-edition in similar color. Have a great day!


----------



## Casualcollector

Hi! I was wondering if you could please help me out authenticating this!
Item Name: Prada double zip galleria saffiano in Cammeo
Listing number: already bought from ebay
Link: already bought from ebay
Comments: seller including authentication card with the bag

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Casualcollector

Oops sorry I forgot to include the authentication card


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. It might be, but these were faked a lot.



That was my feeling too. Thanks.


----------



## missfiggy

Casualcollector said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could please help me out authenticating this!
> Item Name: Prada double zip galleria saffiano in Cammeo
> Listing number: already bought from ebay
> Link: already bought from ebay
> Comments: seller including authentication card with the bag
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4830359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830370



Looks the real deal to me. Enjoy!!


----------



## Casualcollector

missfiggy said:


> Looks the real deal to me. Enjoy!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi everyone, I would like to have your opinion on this backpack, as I'm not familiar with Prada products but really interested in this one. Thank you in advance    

Item Name: Vintage Prada backpack
Listing number:114364635055
Seller ID: 2012vintage12
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/RARE-SAC-A-...635055?hash=item1aa0a9d7af:g:AkIAAOSwt55fPNUT


----------



## Prada Psycho

mindysarika said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please kindly help look into this one, I’ve added more photos. Thanks so much!!





missfiggy said:


> See if Bratty1919 has anything to say, she's our "vintage" expert.





Bratty1919 said:


> I’m not convinced this is real. It might be, but these were faked a lot.







mindysarika said:


> thank you so much...I have a weird feeling about it as well. I’ve decided to just get a brand new re-edition in similar color. Have a great day!


 

Looks fake to me at a first brief glance.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Casualcollector said:


> Thanks so much!!






missfiggy said:


> *Looks the real deal to me*. Enjoy!!




Me too.


----------



## palomita

Hi every one! i just bought this precious little thing, its in average condition, i think its like 90's bag, the leather is a little peeled but its fine ... the thing is, maybe anyone know if its autenthic? they sold me the bag with out cards or any thing like that. Thanks!
Item Name: Authentic PRADA Triangle with logo Shoulder Bag leather[Used]
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: riruse
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...LtwD46d2B0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: no card or dustbag


----------



## Bratty1919

palomita said:


> Hi every one! i just bought this precious little thing, its in average condition, i think its like 90's bag, the leather is a little peeled but its fine ... the thing is, maybe anyone know if its autenthic? they sold me the bag with out cards or any thing like that. Thanks!
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Triangle with logo Shoulder Bag leather[Used]
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: riruse
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Triangle-with-logo-Shoulder-Bag-leather-Used-/324251217480?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=QQZkmxBc3D84cUaO4LtwD46d2B0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: no card or dustbag
> 
> View attachment 4831654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831686



The leather might need a little TLC, but she’s real!


----------



## hellolexxi

Item Name: 100% Authentic PRADA Saffiano Black Leather Zip Around Long Wallet/11537
Listing number: item2175504df7
Seller ID: energy-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Aut...AAOSwLGZfRxKX&frcectupt=true&autorefresh=true
Comments: Can you authenticate please?


----------



## Casualcollector

Prada Psycho said:


> Me too.


Thanks both!


----------



## PandaBunny

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? Its my first prada purchase so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## iwanabuymore

Item Name:Prada Re-edition 2005 Nylon Bag
Listing number:m3363301798
Seller ID:juliedao90
Link:https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m33633017984/
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

PandaBunny said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this prada bag? Its my first prada purchase so any advice is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4832635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832639



We have a specific format which we require for these requests. Please refer to post #1.


----------



## missfiggy

iwanabuymore said:


> Item Name:Prada Re-edition 2005 Nylon Bag
> Listing number:m3363301798
> Seller ID:juliedao90
> Link:https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m33633017984/
> Comments:



I have HUGE DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one.


----------



## PandaBunny

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format which we require for these requests. Please refer to post #1.



Sorry! Please let me know if theres anything else you need. Thank you!!

Item Name: Prada small hobo bag
Listing number: na
Seller ID: pamela1610
Link: https://posh.mk/4qBlh2Skm9

The inner lining is plain all black.


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, my friend is selling me this vintage bag and I just wanted to check its authenticity first before I decide to get it and have it restored

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA


----------



## Prada Psycho

iwanabuymore said:


> Item Name:Prada Re-edition 2005 Nylon Bag
> Listing number:m3363301798
> Seller ID:juliedao90
> Link:https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m33633017984/
> Comments:





missfiggy said:


> I have HUGE DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one.



Screaming fake.  I have no doubts.


----------



## itsmisshoney

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA

Hi, I hope I got the format right. Could you help me authenticate this vintage Prada? Wanted to confirm first before I give its much needed TLC.

Thank you!


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi, would love some help with this bag. Thank you so much!


Item Name: Authentic Prada Logo Hobo Bag
Seller ID: Bahia1989
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-logo-hobo-bag-5f4c565c800f6420ad1bc89f
Comments:   Authentic Comes with authenticity cards In excellent condition Please send a FAIR OFFER


----------



## ILoveBag5

Item Name:  PRADA Sports Hand Bag Pouch #113 #6 Purse Charcoal Gray Black Wool Auth AK39361 
Listing number: 233377561001 
Seller ID: brand_jfa 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Spor...561001?hash=item365662f9a9:g:1ckAAOSw2Whdr7OK
Comments:
Pre-owned
“***GOOD CONDITION***”


Good afternoon. I was hoping to get some help with authenticating this bag please. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi, would love some help with this bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Logo Hobo Bag
> Seller ID: Bahia1989
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-logo-hobo-bag-5f4c565c800f6420ad1bc89f
> Comments:   Authentic Comes with authenticity cards In excellent condition Please send a FAIR OFFER
> 
> View attachment 4834131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834142


Need close ups of the lining. I'm on the fence.


----------



## ferdinanda

Hello, everyone

Would it be OK for me to post a Miu Miu bag here? There is no authentication thread for Miu Miu...

Thanks in advance and sorry if this kind of post is not allowed


----------



## xfiwh

Hello! Hoping to get some help making sure this Prada key holder is authentic! TIA 

*Item Name*: Authentic Prada Metallic Key Case Holder
*Listing number*: N/A, listing is from Poshmark
*Seller ID*: N/A - Poshmark seller is erika842
*Link with photos: *








						Authentic Prada Metallic Key Case Holder
					

Shop erika842's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic Prada key holder. Missing 2 key hooks - 4 intact. Some wear and tear, good condition.  Original price $360




					poshmark.com
				



*Comments: *I think it's a vintage piece due to the logo style, but I'm unsure. I already purchased, but want to get an judgement on it's authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

xfiwh said:


> Hello! Hoping to get some help making sure this Prada key holder is authentic! TIA
> 
> *Item Name*: Authentic Prada Metallic Key Case Holder
> *Listing number*: N/A, listing is from Poshmark
> *Seller ID*: N/A - Poshmark seller is erika842
> *Link with photos: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Prada Metallic Key Case Holder
> 
> 
> Shop erika842's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic Prada key holder. Missing 2 key hooks - 4 intact. Some wear and tear, good condition.  Original price $360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *I think it's a vintage piece due to the logo style, but I'm unsure. I already purchased, but want to get an judgement on it's authenticity. Thank you!



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

ferdinanda said:


> Hello, everyone
> 
> Would it be OK for me to post a Miu Miu bag here? There is no authentication thread for Miu Miu...
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry if this kind of post is not allowed



You're welcome to post it here but we can't guarantee that we will be able to help.  There used to be a miumiu thread but it's been a long time since anyone was authenticating.


----------



## missfiggy

ILoveBag5 said:


> Item Name:  PRADA Sports Hand Bag Pouch #113 #6 Purse Charcoal Gray Black Wool Auth AK39361
> Listing number: 233377561001
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Spor...561001?hash=item365662f9a9:g:1ckAAOSw2Whdr7OK
> Comments:
> Pre-owned
> “***GOOD CONDITION***”
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I was hoping to get some help with authenticating this bag please. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4834221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834239



This is an old girl but looks authentic to me.


----------



## Emms1307

Item Name: Prada nylon tote bag
Listing number:-
Seller ID:-
Link:-
Comments: Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Emms1307 said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon tote bag
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4837873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837876



No link???


----------



## Emms1307

missfiggy said:


> No link???


Sorry, there's no link. Because, it's from local second-hand shop.


----------



## missfiggy

Emms1307 said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon tote bag
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4837873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837876



It looks like it might be authentic. There is nothing which makes me think it's fake in the limited photos.


----------



## Emms1307

missfiggy said:


> It looks like it might be authentic. There is nothing which makes me think it's fake in the limited photos.


Thank u so much for your help


----------



## renata95

Item Name: Prada satin bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: Hello! I bought this bag in a local second hand shop, I don't know anything about it.  I have no card and dust bag. Unfortunately the inside is cracked, but I can fix it later  Could you help me to authenticate it? Thank you! (more pics in the next post)


----------



## renata95

renata95 said:


> Item Name: Prada satin bag
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: Hello! I bought this bag in a local second hand shop, I don't know anything about it.  I have no card and dust bag. Unfortunately the inside is cracked, but I can fix it later  Could you help me to authenticate it? Thank you! (more pics in the next post)
> 
> View attachment 4839236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839248


----------



## iraboyd

Hi Prada Authenticators, 

I would like to have this Prada Nylon Tote bag to be authenticated please. My friend is selling it to me and I wanna make sure it’s the real deal. It doesn’t come with any inclusions hence she’s selling it low. Appreciate your help! 

Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
Listing number: No listing. Private seller
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: the lining on the zipper compartment is placed sideways which is weird. Also, the straps are doubtful. The stitching looks questionable to me. I don’t think it matches the bag itself.


----------



## iraboyd

Posting more photos that might help. Thanks


----------



## iraboyd

My friend sent me more photos for your reference. Thanks a lot. Sorry for the multiple entries here. Just became a member today. Would appreciate the help! Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

iraboyd said:


> Posting more photos that might help. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4841875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841876



Fake, and for many more reasons than the lining.


----------



## kumabearx

Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
Listing Number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: NA

Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate my bag? I purchased it from OfferUp for $400, the lady is in the process of moving and was getting rid of her items. She claims the bought the bag for $900 from somebody online who claimed to have bought the bag from Prada, and gave her the Prada envelope that is missing the authentication card with the serial number/item description. I will attach as many files as I can. I already tried to take this bag into a Prada store to authenticate it, but they said they don’t do that service. There are some minor things that could point to it being fake, for example, I don’t know if the authentic bag has the “Prada Re-Edition 2005” in like a glittery-sparkly print, but mine does. The “Prada” logo on the straps is also thin and isn’t as blocky as the ones found on authentics. And on the front logo, the “Dal 1913” has no space, close up it says “DAL1913”. I also attached a photo of the envelope. Thank you! I can only attach 12 photos but I am willing to take photos of all the details if you need them.


----------



## iraboyd

missfiggy said:


> Fake, and for many more reasons than the lining.



thank you, missfiggy!! Appreciate your help


----------



## iraboyd

Hi again, authenticators!

I recently bought a vintage Prada wallet from my cousin’s friend who was decluttering. I wanted to be sure I didn’t get a counterfeit item. Many thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet (Fuxia)
Listing number: No listing. Private seller
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: it has a lanyard that can be attached to the wallet itself. It also came with a box and authenticity card. No dustbag.


----------



## iraboyd

Sorry, this one got left out since there’s a count limit on the photos you can upload. Here’s the photo of what’s on the authenticity card  thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## ILoveBag5

missfiggy said:


> This is an old girl but looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

kumabearx said:


> Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> 
> Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate my bag? I purchased it from OfferUp for $400, the lady is in the process of moving and was getting rid of her items. She claims the bought the bag for $900 from somebody online who claimed to have bought the bag from Prada, and gave her the Prada envelope that is missing the authentication card with the serial number/item description. I will attach as many files as I can. I already tried to take this bag into a Prada store to authenticate it, but they said they don’t do that service. There are some minor things that could point to it being fake, for example, I don’t know if the authentic bag has the “Prada Re-Edition 2005” in like a glittery-sparkly print, but mine does. The “Prada” logo on the straps is also thin and isn’t as blocky as the ones found on authentics. And on the front logo, the “Dal 1913” has no space, close up it says “DAL1913”. I also attached a photo of the envelope. Thank you! I can only attach 12 photos but I am willing to take photos of all the details if you need them.



No more photos necessary - this is as fake as my hair, teeth and nails.  Get your money back.


----------



## missfiggy

iraboyd said:


> Hi again, authenticators!
> 
> I recently bought a vintage Prada wallet from my cousin’s friend who was decluttering. I wanted to be sure I didn’t get a counterfeit item. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Wallet (Fuxia)
> Listing number: No listing. Private seller
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: it has a lanyard that can be attached to the wallet itself. It also came with a box and authenticity card. No dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 4842333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842348




Not familiar with this style but no red flags.


----------



## missfiggy

renata95 said:


> View attachment 4839261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839268



This is an old girl too - looks authentic though.


----------



## missfiggy

oops


----------



## Prada Psycho

iraboyd said:


> Hi Prada Authenticators,
> 
> I would like to have this Prada Nylon Tote bag to be authenticated please. My friend is selling it to me and I wanna make sure it’s the real deal. It doesn’t come with any inclusions hence she’s selling it low. Appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Tote
> Listing number: No listing. Private seller
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: the lining on the zipper compartment is placed sideways which is weird. Also, the straps are doubtful. The stitching looks questionable to me. I don’t think it matches the bag itself.






missfiggy said:


> Fake, and for many more reasons than the lining.




Fake for sure!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kumabearx said:


> Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: NA
> 
> Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate my bag? I purchased it from OfferUp for $400, the lady is in the process of moving and was getting rid of her items. She claims the bought the bag for $900 from somebody online who claimed to have bought the bag from Prada, and gave her the Prada envelope that is missing the authentication card with the serial number/item description. I will attach as many files as I can. I already tried to take this bag into a Prada store to authenticate it, but they said they don’t do that service. There are some minor things that could point to it being fake, for example, I don’t know if the authentic bag has the “Prada Re-Edition 2005” in like a glittery-sparkly print, but mine does. The “Prada” logo on the straps is also thin and isn’t as blocky as the ones found on authentics. And on the front logo, the “Dal 1913” has no space, close up it says “DAL1913”. I also attached a photo of the envelope. Thank you! I can only attach 12 photos but I am willing to take photos of all the details if you need them.




So fake it hurts to look at.


----------



## renata95

missfiggy said:


> This is an old girl too - looks authentic though.


Thank you for your answer!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Item Name: Prada Hobo bag
Listing number:  090305
Seller ID: vintagebrandsjapan
Link: https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f50f105bc44dc3571970716
Comments: Hi Ladies I have purchased bag and have attached photos taken by me. Please help me to authenticate. Please let me know if photos will be suffice. Thank you so much


----------



## Redandblue6

Can someone help authenticate this bag:

Item Name:  Prada Black Saffiano Cuir Leather Medium Double Handle Tote 
Listing Number: N/A but link attached
Seller ID: - The Luxury Closet
Link: -  https://theluxurycloset.com/women/p...uir-leather-medium-double-handle-tote-p319601
Comments: I'm comparing this prada to the one on Prada's website and the red lining along the handles and luggage tag seems to be missing compared to the one on Prada's website. Is there a model with black stitching even though the lining is red? I've reserved this bag already, please let me know. Prada website link: https://www.prada.com/us/en/product...double_prada_bag.1BG775_2A4A_F0LJ4_V_OOO.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

Redandblue6 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Black Saffiano Cuir Leather Medium Double Handle Tote
> Listing Number: N/A but link attached
> Seller ID: - The Luxury Closet
> Link: -  https://theluxurycloset.com/women/p...uir-leather-medium-double-handle-tote-p319601
> Comments: I'm comparing this prada to the one on Prada's website and the red lining along the handles and luggage tag seems to be missing compared to the one on Prada's website. Is there a model with black stitching even though the lining is red? I've reserved this bag already, please let me know. Prada website link: https://www.prada.com/us/en/product...double_prada_bag.1BG775_2A4A_F0LJ4_V_OOO.html
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Because Prada, in their infinite WISDOM, have decided to make this style of readily, easily and believeably counterfeitable (is that a word?) bag, it is pretty well impossible to tell whether this is fake or not just from photos.  May I suggest you raise your observations with TLC and see what sort of reply they offer. Personally, I wouldn't touch this style from any supplier other than direct from Prada.


----------



## Redandblue6

missfiggy said:


> Because Prada, in their infinite WISDOM, have decided to make this style of readily, easily and believeably counterfeitable (is that a word?) bag, it is pretty well impossible to tell whether this is fake or not just from photos.  May I suggest you raise your observations with TLC and see what sort of reply they offer. Personally, I wouldn't touch this style from any supplier other than direct from Prada.


Thank you so much. You're right, I'll raise this with The Luxury Closet.


----------



## violete_23

Item Name: Prada bag (Saffiano Leather Prada Galleria Bag)
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Poshmark charlotte3495
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-bag-5f3350ad9c33781840c7bc65
Comments: Hi ladies, new here and hoping to get some initial thoughts on this bag. I've asked the seller for better photos, but she is out of town at the moment. Wondering if it's worth pursuing further or if the current photos already show obvious issues. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Bagellaph

Hi! Pls pls pls help me authenticate this product
Prada Saffiano Cuir 
Serial 1B153 
@Prada Psycho 
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Bagellaph

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir  Baltico Soleil
Serial 1B153 
Listing number: 


Seller ID: luckyhopeclothing1 on Instagram
Link: https://instagram.com/luckyhopeclothing1?igshid=1rjdikpmsetm6
Comments:
Would love to hear your thoughts on this. This would be my 1st "nice" bag and I really dont want to get duped 
Hope you can help me authenticate and determine if it's good buy.

Thank you so much!


----------



## victoria427

Hi! May you please authenticate the following post? thank you!

Item: Authentic Prada Saffiano black leather crossbody
item#: 274475631437
seller: hottercooler
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...631437?hash=item3fe805c34d:g:p0kAAOSwlK1fSWJO


----------



## missfiggy

violete_23 said:


> Item Name: Prada bag (Saffiano Leather Prada Galleria Bag)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Poshmark charlotte3495
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-bag-5f3350ad9c33781840c7bc65
> Comments: Hi ladies, new here and hoping to get some initial thoughts on this bag. I've asked the seller for better photos, but she is out of town at the moment. Wondering if it's worth pursuing further or if the current photos already show obvious issues. Thanks so much for your time.



No obvious issues and I've not yet seen a brown fake of this style. Red, blue, pink, black yes, but never brown. I'm going with authentic for this one.


----------



## missfiggy

Bagellaph said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir  Baltico Soleil
> Serial 1B153
> Listing number:
> View attachment 4845158
> 
> Seller ID: luckyhopeclothing1 on Instagram
> Link: https://instagram.com/luckyhopeclothing1?igshid=1rjdikpmsetm6
> Comments:
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this. This would be my 1st "nice" bag and I really dont want to get duped
> Hope you can help me authenticate and determine if it's good buy.
> 
> Thank you so much!




Everything looks good with this one. I'm satisfied that it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

victoria427 said:


> Hi! May you please authenticate the following post? thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Prada Saffiano black leather crossbody
> item#: 274475631437
> seller: hottercooler
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Saff...631437?hash=item3fe805c34d:g:p0kAAOSwlK1fSWJO



Need photos of the interior.


----------



## brandchaser1992

brandchaser1992 said:


> Item Name: Prada Hobo bag
> Listing number:  090305
> Seller ID: vintagebrandsjapan
> Link: https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f50f105bc44dc3571970716
> Comments: Hi Ladies I have purchased bag and have attached photos taken by me. Please help me to authenticate. Please let me know if photos will be suffice. Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4843594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843615


Hi Miss figgy
Sorry to disturb you is it because it’s hard to tell is fake or real because counterfeit looks so real for this model? I am a fan of this bag but didn’t want to buy a fake one. Do you recommend me to get professional authentication so I still can return it? Would appreciate your advise. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bagellaph

missfiggy said:


> Everything looks good with this one. I'm satisfied that it's authentic.


Thank you so much @missfiggy ❤


----------



## missfiggy

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hi Miss figgy
> Sorry to disturb you is it because it’s hard to tell is fake or real because counterfeit looks so real for this model? I am a fan of this bag but didn’t want to buy a fake one. Do you recommend me to get professional authentication so I still can return it? Would appreciate your advise. Thank you so much.



Sorry - not my forte. Please wait for someone more expert on this model to answer.


----------



## brandchaser1992

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - not my forte. Please wait for someone more expert on this model to answer.


Sure thanks for your reply.


----------



## violete_23

missfiggy said:


> No obvious issues and I've not yet seen a brown fake of this style. Red, blue, pink, black yes, but never brown. I'm going with authentic for this one.



Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## vhn.58

Item Name:Black Nylon Bucket Hat
Seller ID: lizbahrs
Link: https://posh.mk/RV1s3ddRJ9
Comments: Hello, I saw this bucket hat that I am interested in and want to purchase and I wanted to make sure it’s authentic. She said she bought it for Milan and I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate it for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

vhn.58 said:


> Item Name:Black Nylon Bucket Hat
> Seller ID: lizbahrs
> Link: https://posh.mk/RV1s3ddRJ9
> Comments: Hello, I saw this bucket hat that I am interested in and want to purchase and I wanted to make sure it’s authentic. She said she bought it for Milan and I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate it for me. Thank you so much!



This thread is only for handbags, wallets and purses, and small leather goods.  You could try here for clothing authentications.




__





						Authenticate This APPAREL
					

Please post any authenticity questions regarding apparel or any related items.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## carolinaollive

Can anyone see if this one is authentic, please? https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...a-milano-_JM?quantity=1&variation=62357876440


----------



## missfiggy

carolinaollive said:


> Can anyone see if this one is authentic, please? https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...a-milano-_JM?quantity=1&variation=62357876440



We have a specific format for these requests which is set out on page 1 of this thread. Please read it and use it in future.

However, I'm happy to forgo that so I don't have to see this egregious horror twice.

It's fake, and it's not even a halfway good fake.  It's one of the most amateur and ugly fakes I've seen for a loooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Jennifer Morrison




----------



## missfiggy

Jennifer Morrison said:


> View attachment 4848792
> 
> View attachment 4848792
> View attachment 4848794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848809



ODG ... this is a WORSE FAKE than the last one.


----------



## missfiggy

*IN FUTURE, POSTS NOT IN CORRECT FORMAT WILL BE IGNORED.
I DON'T CARE HOW BAD THE FAKE IS, I WANT TO KNOW WHERE IT'S FROM AND WHO IS SELLING IT.*


----------



## guernesey

Could someone please check this out for me?

Item Name: Prada Inside Bag - Small Listing number:
Seller ID: indigenousd
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264866821457
Comments:
Everything looks good to me. My main doubt is the dust bags. I’ve never seen this style of dust bags with the bag’s name on the label. Is this a pre 2016 thing or an inside bag quirk?
Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

guernesey said:


> Could someone please check this out for me?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Inside Bag - Small Listing number:
> Seller ID: indigenousd
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264866821457
> Comments:
> Everything looks good to me. My main doubt is the dust bags. I’ve never seen this style of dust bags with the bag’s name on the label. Is this a pre 2016 thing or an inside bag quirk?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4849893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849896



Looks authentic.  These satin dustbags have been around for quite some time now, at least since about 2012.


----------



## guernesey

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  These satin dustbags have been around for quite some time now, at least since about 2012.


Thank you @missfiggy 
I just never see this style for other major bags like galleria, etc. I always just see the white fuzzy cloth with navy emblem.


----------



## silazarova

Hello I don’t have link for this item I bought it in my country. I bought it for authentic but I’m not sure, can you please take a look. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## carolinaollive

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format for these requests which is set out on page 1 of this thread. Please read it and use it in future.
> 
> However, I'm happy to forgo that so I don't have to see this egregious horror twice.
> 
> It's fake, and it's not even a halfway good fake.  It's one of the most amateur and ugly fakes I've seen for a loooooooooooooooong time.


Thank you so much, missfiggy! I'll use the format next time.

Forgive me for not paying close attention to that this time. 

Be blessed


----------



## Aldoon

Please if anyone has any insight on the following, I’d really appreciate the help.

Hi, This is my first time buying a designer bag so I was very weary. I came here to see if anyone would be able to help me out in identifying the authenticity of this vintage Prada bowling bag. The seller didn’t have authenticity card.

Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Bowling Bag - Vintage Repaired
Seller ID: eleawo_0
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Black-Nylon-Bowling-Bag-Vintage-Repaired-5f1df05e2a1eff0bba7bd236?utm_campaign=referral_code=ALLYDON&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.010&post_roll=&rfuid=ext1:6039d778-9a09-415d-8c2f-2b02a76132b2&ext_trk=branch&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=791361540506616962
Comments: Inside lining hand repaired both sides top edge end to end in contrast stitch. (This was disclosed in the buying process). Inner pocket has the small white tag with black number 31, the zipper for this pocket has the LAMPO stamp on the back. The silver zipper for the entire purse opening does not appear to have any marking.

Thank you so much for taking the time to look and possibly offer some help in my desperate search for a vintage Prada beauty.


----------



## missfiggy

Aldoon said:


> Please if anyone has any insight on the following, I’d really appreciate the help.
> 
> Hi, This is my first time buying a designer bag so I was very weary. I came here to see if anyone would be able to help me out in identifying the authenticity of this vintage Prada bowling bag. The seller didn’t have authenticity card.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Black Nylon Bowling Bag - Vintage Repaired
> Seller ID: eleawo_0
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Black-Nylon-Bowling-Bag-Vintage-Repaired-5f1df05e2a1eff0bba7bd236?utm_campaign=referral_code=ALLYDON&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.010&post_roll=&rfuid=ext1:6039d778-9a09-415d-8c2f-2b02a76132b2&ext_trk=branch&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=791361540506616962
> Comments: Inside lining hand repaired both sides top edge end to end in contrast stitch. (This was disclosed in the buying process). Inner pocket has the small white tag with black number 31, the zipper for this pocket has the LAMPO stamp on the back. The silver zipper for the entire purse opening does not appear to have any marking.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look and possibly offer some help in my desperate search for a vintage Prada beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4850628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850644




It's authentic, not sure about the age though. 15 - 20 years old???


----------



## Aldoon

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic, not sure about the age though. 15 - 20 years old???


Thanks you so much. I felt like it was authentic but just needed some reassurance as it’s my first designer bag! It’s definitely quite old, I’m just happy it isn’t a fake.


----------



## Evajefa

Hi Prada experts, I purchased this Prada messenger bag and i would like to know if it’s authentic for sure- lmk if more photos are needed! TIA


----------



## missfiggy

Jennifer Morrison said:


> View attachment 4848792
> 
> View attachment 4848792
> View attachment 4848794
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848809



NO PLEASE, and NO THANKYOU.

ABSOLUTELY NO FURTHER AUTHENTICATIONS - HOW RUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

*POSTS NOT IN CORRECT FORMAT WILL BE IGNORED.** I DON'T CARE HOW BAD THE FAKE IS, I WANT TO KNOW WHERE IT'S FROM AND WHO IS SELLING/SOLD IT.*


----------



## Evajefa

missfiggy said:


> *POSTS NOT IN CORRECT FORMAT WILL BE IGNORED.** I DON'T CARE HOW BAD THE FAKE IS, I WANT TO KNOW WHERE IT'S FROM AND WHO IS SELLING/SOLD IT.*


Please do let me know if this is directed at the post I made today?  I can re-post with the link if needed.  Thank you!


----------



## Evajefa

Item Name: Prada messenger bag
Listing number: none listed
Seller ID: gheghe617
Link:https://posh.mk/3R2wXqsCY9
Comments: post again- hopefully in correct format.  prada messenger bag, purchased but not certain of authenticity, did not come with any papers/cards, thank you for checking this.


----------



## missfiggy

Evajefa said:


> Item Name: Prada messenger bag
> Listing number: none listed
> Seller ID: gheghe617
> Link:https://posh.mk/3R2wXqsCY9
> Comments: post again- hopefully in correct format.  prada messenger bag, purchased but not certain of authenticity, did not come with any papers/cards, thank you for checking this.
> 
> View attachment 4855396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855416



Looks authentic.  Thank you for reposting in the correct format.  Looks like you got a real bargain with this one.


----------



## Evajefa

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Thank you for reposting in the correct format.  Looks like you got a real bargain with this one.


Thank you Miss Figgy!  I thought it might be too good to be true!  Yay


----------



## tlee555

Can anyone help with this bag? I can’t find any other photos of it online.


----------



## missfiggy

*POSTS NOT IN CORRECT FORMAT WILL BE IGNORED. *


----------



## Binker

Item Name: Tri-Fold Wallet 1mh176 Saffiano Metal Nero
Listing #: N/A
Seller ID:  @lillian112 
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/lillian112-authentic-prada-wallet-very-good/
Comments: I bought this wallet because I thought it was a good price and came with a receipt, but I have become suspicious after receiving it. This is my first post so please let me know if there's anything else you need! Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Binker said:


> Item Name: Tri-Fold Wallet 1mh176 Saffiano Metal Nero
> Listing #: N/A
> Seller ID:  @lillian112
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/lillian112-authentic-prada-wallet-very-good/
> Comments: I bought this wallet because I thought it was a good price and came with a receipt, but I have become suspicious after receiving it. This is my first post so please let me know if there's anything else you need! Thank you!



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Binker

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you so much for the speedy reply! You are wonderful. I'm stoked!


----------



## violete_23

missfiggy said:


> No obvious issues and I've not yet seen a brown fake of this style. Red, blue, pink, black yes, but never brown. I'm going with authentic for this one.



Hi missfiggy, thank you again for taking the time to do this. I ended up buying the bag and would love to know if you have any further thoughts based on the attached pictures. The condition is definitely not as good as the listing stated (broken "A" on the logo, tarnishing, etc.), but I will likely still keep it as long as it's authentic. Apologies for the not great photos. I only have a cell phone camera. Please let me know if they're not clear enough to see the details. Thank you!


----------



## violete_23

A few more photos


----------



## missfiggy

violete_23 said:


> A few more photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857543
> View attachment 4857544
> View attachment 4857543
> View attachment 4857544
> View attachment 4857545
> View attachment 4857546
> View attachment 4857547



Still looks good to me.  And a bonus that it's made in Italy.


----------



## kheliscute

https://posh.mk/Rkoa7OaJ29
 please help me on this one please. I am interested. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## violete_23

missfiggy said:


> Still looks good to me.  And a bonus that it's made in Italy.


 thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

kheliscute said:


> https://posh.mk/Rkoa7OaJ29
> please help me on this one please. I am interested. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857744
> View attachment 4857745
> View attachment 4857746



Not enough photos to authenticate, but from reading the listing I'm pretty sure it's fake.


----------



## kheliscute

missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos to authenticate, but from reading the listing I'm pretty sure it's fake.


Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## muchstuff

Item Name: Daino Vitello Woven Chocolate Tote
Listing number:26880984
Seller ID:
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-daino-vitello-woven-chocolate-leather-tote/26880984/
Comments: If this style actually exists I'll contact the seller for any other photos needed. I've done a pretty extensive search and can't find another Prada like this, but have seen enough atypical-to-me styles that I'm hoping this may be an outlier. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## missfiggy

muchstuff said:


> Item Name: Daino Vitello Woven Chocolate Tote
> Listing number:26880984
> Seller ID:
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-daino-vitello-woven-chocolate-leather-tote/26880984/
> Comments: If this style actually exists I'll contact the seller for any other photos needed. I've done a pretty extensive search and can't find another Prada like this, but have seen enough atypical-to-me styles that I'm hoping this may be an outlier. Thanks for any help you can give.



Oh yeah ... she's authentic, and what a beauty.  In real life the leather has a lustre that has to be seen to be believed.  A real almost bronze mother of pearl sheen.  Can't describe it properly in words but you'll see if you buy it.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> Oh yeah ... she's authentic, and what a beauty.  In real life the leather has a lustre that has to be seen to be believed.  A real almost bronze mother of pearl sheen.  Can't describe it properly in words but you'll see if you buy it.


Many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> Oh yeah ... she's authentic, and what a beauty.  In real life the leather has a lustre that has to be seen to be believed.  A real almost bronze mother of pearl sheen.  Can't describe it properly in words but you'll see if you buy it.


BOOM and done, I have no self-control at all . Will post pics whens she arrives, thanks again for your help...what year is she from and does she have a formal name so I can search?


----------



## missfiggy

muchstuff said:


> BOOM and done, I have no self-control at all . Will post pics whens she arrives, thanks again for your help...what year is she from and does she have a formal name so I can search?



If my memory serves me correctly this was from the mid to late 2010s - approx 2016 ish.   Possibly called bronze mocha as a colour.  As for the name ... Prada metallic bronze basket weave tote or similar. Best I can do.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> If my memory serves me correctly this was from the mid to late 2010s - approx 2016 ish.   Possibly called bronze mocha as a colour.  As for the name ... Prada metallic bronze basket weave tote or similar. Best I can do.


Much appreciated, thanks very much!


----------



## Ajenna

Hi! I just bought this bag from an instagram shop and I just wanted to check on its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help. 

Item Name:  Prada Nylon Hobo
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: happyme_happyu
Link: n/a
Comments: The bag does not have any card and dust bag included


----------



## Prada Psycho

muchstuff said:


> Item Name: Daino Vitello Woven Chocolate Tote
> Listing number:26880984
> Seller ID:
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/i/prada-daino-vitello-woven-chocolate-leather-tote/26880984/
> Comments: If this style actually exists I'll contact the seller for any other photos needed. I've done a pretty extensive search and can't find another Prada like this, but have seen enough atypical-to-me styles that I'm hoping this may be an outlier. Thanks for any help you can give.


 I always ADORED this style!  Never bought one though, much to my chagrin.   It's like the love child of Prada and Bottega Veneta! 

Definitely a steal for that price too.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ajenna said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag from an instagram shop and I just wanted to check on its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Nylon Hobo
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: happyme_happyu
> Link: n/a
> Comments: The bag does not have any card and dust bag included
> 
> View attachment 4860637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860644


So fake and not even a good one. Never shop on Instagram, Facebook or other social media sites.


----------



## muchstuff

Prada Psycho said:


> I always ADORED this style!  Never bought one though, much to my chagrin.   It's like the love child of Prada and Bottega Veneta!
> 
> Definitely a steal for that price too.


Great description, BV is one of my loves as well. I think I did good . Weird thing is that the seller has a brick and mortar store and the bag was a couple hundred more on their website. I grabbed it without asking any questions.


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Hello every one! i would like to buy this bag, maybe anyone know if its autenthic? it is with out cards or dustbag etc. Thank you!!


Item Name:  Original PRADA Shopper in Taupe - wie neu - NP 1000 € 
Listing Number: not available
Seller ID: smashmax
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-PR...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anna.Harlott11 said:


> Hello every one! i would like to buy this bag, maybe anyone know if its autenthic? it is with out cards or dustbag etc. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Original PRADA Shopper in Taupe - wie neu - NP 1000 €
> Listing Number: not available
> Seller ID: smashmax
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-PRADA-Shopper-in-Taupe-wie-neu-NP-1000-/233719341678?nma=true&si=jm2QWB8LConnDZLL9gj2hv0ud0o%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 4860940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860943


Do you have it in your possession?  We need more and in depth, detailed pictures.  I'm on the fence right now, but do have a cursory opinion. I'll keep it to myself until I see better photos, however.


----------



## Ajenna

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake and not even a good one. Never shop on Instagram, Facebook or other social media sites.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm on the fence right now, but do have a cursory opinion.



Thank you very much for looking at it. I do not yet have it in my posession. To more pictures:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anna.Harlott11 said:


> Thank you very much for looking at it. I do not yet have it in my posession. To more pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4861717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861718


You need to get the bag in your hands and take detailed photos, especially of the lining and all the logos.  I can't help you without it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5f53a2bedcf8175dd1124a7b
Comment: does this look like it could be authentic? The seller says it is, of course. I asked for more pictures of the lining and the plaque inside, unfortunately, these are not ideal, sorry!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5f53a2bedcf8175dd1124a7b
> Comment: *does this look like it could be authentic?* The seller says it is, of course. I asked for more pictures of the lining and the plaque inside, unfortunately, these are not ideal, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 4865065
> View attachment 4865066
> View attachment 4865067
> View attachment 4865068
> View attachment 4865069
> View attachment 4865070
> View attachment 4865071
> View attachment 4865072
> View attachment 4865073
> View attachment 4865074
> View attachment 4865075



Not a snowball's chance in hell. A worse fake than my hair, teeth and nails ... hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Not a snowball's chance in hell. A worse fake than my hair, teeth and nails ... hahahahahahahahahahahaha


Thank you!  I thought it probably wasn't.


----------



## IntheOcean

Upd. Nevermind, already sold. Oh well!


I can't figure out this one. Photos leave a lot to be desired, yes, but I just look at it from one angle and it looks OK, then I look from another one and it seems fake.
Link: here
These are all the photos available, and I'm sorry they're not in any logical order!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Upd. Nevermind, already sold. Oh well!
> 
> 
> I can't figure out this one. Photos leave a lot to be desired, yes, but I just look at it from one angle and it looks OK, then I look from another one and it seems fake.
> Link: here
> These are all the photos available, and I'm sorry they're not in any logical order!
> 
> View attachment 4867621
> View attachment 4867622
> View attachment 4867623
> View attachment 4867624
> View attachment 4867625
> View attachment 4867626
> View attachment 4867627
> View attachment 4867628
> View attachment 4867629
> View attachment 4867630



Going by what else I saw on that site, I think that the probability of buying authentic Prada from there is about the same as the probability of me being elected as P O T U S.  I get what you mean about looking one way and it's ok then another way and it's fake. But I'm thinking that it's fake - there's one feature which is glaringly fake to me.  But it's lovely looking leather.


----------



## Nath2378

Am I allowed to ask for authentication of a Miu Miu bag here? The Miu Miu thread is closed. 

Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Going by what else I saw on that site, I think that the probability of buying authentic Prada from there is about the same as the probability of me being elected as P O T U S.  I get what you mean about looking one way and it's ok then another way and it's fake. But I'm thinking that it's fake - there's one feature which is glaringly fake to me.  But it's lovely looking leather.


Missfiggy, thank you! I was kind of bummed it got sold right before my eyes, but if you say it's fake, then obviously I'm fine with that


----------



## sirichanel

Hey everyone! I would love to get an opinion on this bag, as I am unsure if it is authentic or not. Thanks so much in advance  

Item name: Khaki Nylon Bucket Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a 
Link: n/a 
I bought this in a local vintage/second hand shop, therefore, I unfortunately do not have all the information above. It also came with a dust bag. 
I have attached pictures of the bag, if you need more please let me know!


----------



## missfiggy

sirichanel said:


> Hey everyone! I would love to get an opinion on this bag, as I am unsure if it is authentic or not. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Item name: Khaki Nylon Bucket Bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> I bought this in a local vintage/second hand shop, therefore, I unfortunately do not have all the information above. It also came with a dust bag.
> I have attached pictures of the bag, if you need more please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 4869649
> View attachment 4869650
> View attachment 4869651
> View attachment 4869652
> View attachment 4869653



Looks authentic from these few photos.


----------



## caper100

Hi all! If someone could please let me know if this Prada Milano is authentic I would be grateful. Here's hoping I am posting this in the right place.

Item Name: Prada Milano
Listing number: N/A. Private seller.
Seller ID: N/A
Link: Please see attached photos.
Comments: The hardware says: Prada Milano Dal 1913

I have google searched for quite some time and did find one in the same style, but it was a lighter color. Also, it appears to be vintage, but unsure. Thank you so much for any help in advance


----------



## missfiggy

caper100 said:


> Hi all! If someone could please let me know if this Prada Milano is authentic I would be grateful. Here's hoping I am posting this in the right place.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Milano
> Listing number: N/A. Private seller.
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: Please see attached photos.
> Comments: The hardware says: Prada Milano Dal 1913
> 
> I have google searched for quite some time and did find one in the same style, but it was a lighter color. Also, it appears to be vintage, but unsure. Thank you so much for any help in advance
> 
> View attachment 4870894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870918



This is the most counterfeited of all Prada items.  They sell at counterfeiters' outlets for around US$39 and are impossible to tell from the real thing in photos.  There are probably over several BILLION of these in circulation and about 1 in a hundred thousand MIGHT be authentic.  So, sorry, but without actually handling it, I can't make any assessment.


----------



## michiieb

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Prada key wallet. Your help is greatly appreciate!

Item Name: Prada Key Holder in Black Grained Leather with Snap Closure, Unisex
Listing number: 174462019833
Seller ID: mmi2boys
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Key-Holder-in-Black-Grained-Leather-with-Snap-Closure-Unisex-/174462019833?nma=true&si=Z6eIUuTSg0Bu1A0mZAEOo%2FMR294%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Purchased on eBay. I hope my pictures are high quality enough. The reason why I think this is a fake is because the stitching is off/sloppy and the hardware says Fiocchi Italy.


----------



## Orangepill

Item Name: Prada *Vitello Daino fine womens Leather Shoulder Bag,*
Listing number: 133522280405
Seller ID: tipp-topp-shop
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...B%2BolVUc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Noticed it had two white numbered tags. the '31' tag is ontop of the '1' tag. Last three pics I took myself so they are not on the listing

Thank you for your assistance and help x


----------



## Orangepill

Item Name: Prada BN2104 Vitello Daino 2 Way Tote/shopping Bag
Listing number: 224155803814

Seller ID: finderskeepers_75
Link: Please see attached photos.
Comments: Took the attached pictures myself when I received the bag. Original listing pictures are still on ebay (Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-BN...B%2BolVUc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc)

Thank you for your assistance and help x


----------



## missfiggy

michiieb said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Prada key wallet. Your help is greatly appreciate!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Key Holder in Black Grained Leather with Snap Closure, Unisex
> Listing number: 174462019833
> Seller ID: mmi2boys
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Key-Holder-in-Black-Grained-Leather-with-Snap-Closure-Unisex-/174462019833?nma=true&si=Z6eIUuTSg0Bu1A0mZAEOo%2FMR294%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Purchased on eBay. I hope my pictures are high quality enough. The reason why I think this is a fake is because the stitching is off/sloppy and the hardware says Fiocchi Italy.
> 
> View attachment 4873251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873268



I'm going for authentic for this one.  Generally these small leather items are very difficult, if not impossible, to authenticate just from photos, however your excellent pics have made it easy.  Don't worry about the stitching or the Fiocchi hardware.  They are "age appropriate".


----------



## missfiggy

Orangepill said:


> Item Name: Prada *Vitello Daino fine womens Leather Shoulder Bag,*
> Listing number: 133522280405
> Seller ID: tipp-topp-shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vitello-Daino-fine-womens-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-good-cond-size-S-M-Worldw-/133522280405?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=J0nJlMnHPzEBou4uKP1%2B%2BolVUc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Noticed it had two white numbered tags. the '31' tag is ontop of the '1' tag. Last three pics I took myself so they are not on the listing
> 
> Thank you for your assistance and help x
> 
> View attachment 4873545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873575



Excellent photos thank you.  It's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Orangepill said:


> Item Name: Prada BN2104 Vitello Daino 2 Way Tote/shopping Bag
> Listing number: 224155803814
> 
> Seller ID: finderskeepers_75
> Link: Please see attached photos.
> Comments: Took the attached pictures myself when I received the bag. Original listing pictures are still on ebay (Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-BN2104-Vitello-Daino-2-Way-Tote-shopping-Bag-REDDISH-BROWN-COLOR-COPPER-/224155803814?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=J0nJlMnHPzEBou4uKP1%2B%2BolVUc0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc)
> 
> Thank you for your assistance and help x
> 
> View attachment 4873584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873596




Looks authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## Orangepill

missfiggy said:


> Excellent photos thank you.  It's authentic.


Thank you so much for you help


----------



## Orangepill

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Enjoy!


Thank you again  x


----------



## michiieb

missfiggy said:


> I'm going for authentic for this one.  Generally these small leather items are very difficult, if not impossible, to authenticate just from photos, however your excellent pics have made it easy.  Don't worry about the stitching or the Fiocchi hardware.  They are "age appropriate".


Thank you so much for your valuable input!


----------



## caper100

missfiggy said:


> This is the most counterfeited of all Prada items.  They sell at counterfeiters' outlets for around US$39 and are impossible to tell from the real thing in photos.  There are probably over several BILLION of these in circulation and about 1 in a hundred thousand MIGHT be authentic.  So, sorry, but without actually handling it, I can't make any assessment.



I appreciate your time in responding. Thank you!


----------



## conflatingcolors

Hello! I would really appreciate if someone can help me verify the authenticity of this bag I got.

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2000 Nylon Mini Bag 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Local Consignment Shop
Link: N/A
Comments: They have offer a guarantee that their designer items are authentic, but I need some peace of mind. My main concern is that the two vertical lines on the key ring tag is a bit lower than the other ones I've seen. It was half the retail price and I've been wanting this bag in this specific color for a while so I thought I'd bite the bullet.


----------



## missfiggy

conflatingcolors said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate if someone can help me verify the authenticity of this bag I got.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2000 Nylon Mini Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Local Consignment Shop
> Link: N/A
> Comments: They have offer a guarantee that their designer items are authentic, but I need some peace of mind. My main concern is that the two vertical lines on the key ring tag is a bit lower than the other ones I've seen. It was half the retail price and I've been wanting this bag in this specific color for a while so I thought I'd bite the bullet.
> 
> View attachment 4875724
> View attachment 4875725
> View attachment 4875726
> View attachment 4875727
> View attachment 4875728
> View attachment 4875729
> View attachment 4875730
> View attachment 4875731
> View attachment 4875732
> View attachment 4875733



Looks fake to me.  Applying the "would I buy it" test - it fails spectacularly.


----------



## mrjtiggs

Hello and thank you in advance for any help you can provide.  I already have this bag in my possession, so there's no listing/seller/title/etc.  I've placed all pictures outlined in the guide in the album below.  



It's definitely an older bag and not in great shape, but I'm not sure if she's just "old and showing her age" or a high end counterfeit (for the time).  On the plus side, it's made with real ostrich, the zippers are made by the correct manufacturer, the logo tags look correct for the time period, and there's a QA tag.  On the down side, the luggage tag cover doesn't say "Prada" on it like similar examples I've seen (not sure if they all do or not) and some of the stitching looks a bit less precise than I'd expect from Prada.  Thanks so much!


----------



## missfiggy

mrjtiggs said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for any help you can provide.  I already have this bag in my possession, so there's no listing/seller/title/etc.  I've placed all pictures outlined in the guide in the album below.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely an older bag and not in great shape, but I'm not sure if she's just "old and showing her age" or a high end counterfeit (for the time).  On the plus side, it's made with real ostrich, the zippers are made by the correct manufacturer, the logo tags look correct for the time period, and there's a QA tag.  On the down side, the luggage tag cover doesn't say "Prada" on it like similar examples I've seen (not sure if they all do or not) and some of the stitching looks a bit less precise than I'd expect from Prada.  Thanks so much!




Where and when was this originally purchased, or where did you get it from?


----------



## mrjtiggs

missfiggy said:


> Where and when was this originally purchased, or where did you get it from?



Hello and thanks for getting back to me!  I purchased it at a thrift shop approximately 2 months ago.  I've pulled other high end items out of this particular store in the past (it's in an upscale area), so that combined with some of the other factors I mentioned in the original post are the reason I decided to take a chance on it.  I'm able to authenticate a decent number of brands that I see on a regular basis and am more familiar with, but I'm very inexperienced with Prada.  My gut gave me mixed signals on this one, so I'm extremely grateful for any help you can provide.  Thanks again.


----------



## missfiggy

mrjtiggs said:


> Hello and thanks for getting back to me!  I purchased it at a thrift shop approximately 2 months ago.  I've pulled other high end items out of this particular store in the past (it's in an upscale area), so that combined with some of the other factors I mentioned in the original post are the reason I decided to take a chance on it.  I'm able to authenticate a decent number of brands that I see on a regular basis and am more familiar with, but I'm very inexperienced with Prada.  My gut gave me mixed signals on this one, so I'm extremely grateful for any help you can provide.  Thanks again.



Do you need it authenticated to onsell?


----------



## mrjtiggs

I'm still deciding between gifting it to my girlfriend or possibly selling it. Most likely the former, since it's not in great shape.  If it's counterfeit, then it would just be trashed.  Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

conflatingcolors said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate if someone can help me verify the authenticity of this bag I got.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2000 Nylon Mini Bag
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Local Consignment Shop
> Link: N/A
> Comments: They have offer a guarantee that their designer items are authentic, but I need some peace of mind. My main concern is that the two vertical lines on the key ring tag is a bit lower than the other ones I've seen. It was half the retail price and I've been wanting this bag in this specific color for a while so I thought I'd bite the bullet.
> 
> View attachment 4875724
> View attachment 4875725
> View attachment 4875726
> View attachment 4875727
> View attachment 4875728
> View attachment 4875729
> View attachment 4875730
> View attachment 4875731
> View attachment 4875732
> View attachment 4875733





missfiggy said:


> Looks fake to me.  Applying the "would I buy it" test - it fails spectacularly.



I'm not up to speed with the details on these reissues, but this one screams fake to me too.


----------



## mrjtiggs

Thank you both so much for your assistance.  Not the news I was hoping for, but happy to have confirmation.  Have a great day.


----------



## missfiggy

mrjtiggs said:


> Thank you both so much for your assistance.  Not the news I was hoping for, but happy to have confirmation.  Have a great day.



You haven't actually been replied to yet.


----------



## mrjtiggs

missfiggy said:


> You haven't actually been replied to yet.



Oh my apologies!


----------



## missfiggy

mrjtiggs said:


> I'm still deciding between gifting it to my girlfriend or possibly selling it. Most likely the former, since it's not in great shape.  If it's counterfeit, then it would just be trashed.  Thanks



Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.  Suggest you contact an authentication agency.


----------



## dk411

Hi! I've been coveting this bag since it was released in 2017, so I really hope this is authentic. I know Poshmark authenticates, but I'd like some assurances before buying. Any help is greatly appreciated 

Item Name: Prada City Calf Plex Ribbon Shoulder Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: babymaya1987
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/city-c...d-bag-black-and-pink-5c7704e7fe5151788b8728bc
Comments: Comes w/ dustbag but not authenticity card


----------



## missfiggy

dk411 said:


> Hi! I've been coveting this bag since it was released in 2017, so I really hope this is authentic. I know Poshmark authenticates, but I'd like some assurances before buying. Any help is greatly appreciated
> 
> Item Name: Prada City Calf Plex Ribbon Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: babymaya1987
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/city-c...d-bag-black-and-pink-5c7704e7fe5151788b8728bc
> Comments: Comes w/ dustbag but not authenticity card



Photos are insufficient for authentication.

And I've seen some of poshmark's "authentications" and they have left me G A S P I N G!!!!!


----------



## electricbluerita

Item Name: Brand new Prada keychain wallet
Listing number: -
Seller ID: pennli88 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-Prada-keychain-wallet-5effc39a88cce35c4f606dbc
Comments: Hello. Please help. I just bought this from Poshmark. From handling it, it feels very substantial and well made, but I always get nervous when I do not see a notch in the R, even though I know some Prada bags/items do not have the notch at all. Thank you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

electricbluerita said:


> Item Name: Brand new Prada keychain wallet
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: pennli88
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-Prada-keychain-wallet-5effc39a88cce35c4f606dbc
> Comments: Hello. Please help. I just bought this from Poshmark. From handling it, it feels very substantial and well made, but I always get nervous when I do not see a notch in the R, even though I know some Prada bags/items do not have the notch at all. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4881533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881539



It's impossible to be 100% sure about all these small leathergoods just from photos.  That said, this looks to be authentic and if you feel that it is substantial and well made, that is also a positive.


----------



## electricbluerita

missfiggy said:


> It's impossible to be 100% sure about all these small leathergoods just from photos.  That said, this looks to be authentic and if you feel that it is substantial and well made, that is also a positive.



Thank you, missfiggy. I appreciate your help!


----------



## dk411

missfiggy said:


> Photos are insufficient for authentication.
> 
> And I've seen some of poshmark's "authentications" and they have left me G A S P I N G!!!!!


 I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet. Thanks for taking a look! I'll post better pics when it arrives.


----------



## fafao_brasil

Item Name: Prada Nylon Vintage
Listing number: 
Seller ID: it’s mine
Link: 
Comments: I have it for a long time

Hi guys! I have had this bag with me for a long time and a friend of mine recently made me think it is not authentic cause it doesn’t have a tag inside nor lampo or riri written on the back of the ziper, but I mean, its so well made! Would it be a copy? ;( 
Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## missfiggy

fafao_brasil said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Vintage
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: it’s mine
> Link:
> Comments: I have it for a long time
> 
> Hi guys! I have had this bag with me for a long time and a friend of mine recently made me think it is not authentic cause it doesn’t have a tag inside nor lampo or riri written on the back of the ziper, but I mean, its so well made! Would it be a copy? ;(
> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> View attachment 4882348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882358



Is your friend a Prada authenticator with over 35 years experience in Prada goods?  If not then ignore them.


----------



## Kim22

Nom d'article: Prada Nylon Reedition 2005
Numéro d'annonce:  
Identifiant du vendeur: VINTE  
Commentaires  : sac à poussière  inclus, le vendeur a la carte d'perdu authenticité  

Bonjour, vous-can me aider à savoir si le sac is authentique? J'ai visité le magasin mais je n'ai pas trouvé le même modèle.
Merci par avance. Cordialement


----------



## missfiggy

Kim22 said:


> Nom d'article: Prada Nylon Reedition 2005
> Numéro d'annonce:
> Identifiant du vendeur: VINTE
> Commentaires  : sac à poussière  inclus, le vendeur a la carte d'perdu authenticité
> 
> Bonjour, vous-can me aider à savoir si le sac is authentique? J'ai visité le magasin mais je n'ai pas trouvé le même modèle.
> Merci par avance. Cordialement
> 
> View attachment 4882656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882665



Bonjour.  Je ne crois pas que ce sac soit authentique. Je suis plutôt sûr que c’est faux.

Hello.  I do not believe that this bag is authentic.  I'm rather sure it is fake.


----------



## fafao_brasil

missfiggy said:


> Is your friend a Prada authenticator with over 35 years experience in Prada goods?  If not then ignore them.



I knew it, it was authentic!!! thank you so much missfiggy


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Bonjour.  Je ne crois pas que ce sac soit authentique. Je suis plutôt sûr que c’est faux.
> 
> Hello.  I do not believe that this bag is authentic.  I'm rather sure it is fake.



À l'avenir, veuillez publier en anglais. Règles du forum.

Moi aussi. Ce n'est pas authentique.  C'est une contrefaçon vraiment mal faite!  

 Me too. It is not genuine. It is a really badly made counterfeit!


----------



## Kim22

Ok thank you!


----------



## pradababy22

Hi, could you please help authenticate this purse?

Prada Sidonie purchased from ******* (Cet tire)

https://www.*******.com/products/prada-sidonie-shoulder-bag-93310646?variant=32021079195761


----------



## missfiggy

pradababy22 said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate this purse?
> 
> Prada Sidonie purchased from ******* (Cet tire)
> 
> https://www.*******.com/products/prada-sidonie-shoulder-bag-93310646?variant=32021079195761
> View attachment 4884275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884280



The name of the store has been censored which means that problems with authenticity may have been reported here previously.  I'm not familiar enough with this one to make comment but I will say that when a store name has been censored here, I would not buy from them as long as my b u m points to the ground.


----------



## VuittonHwang

Hi all,
Anyone know how to authenticate vintage Prada?
I got this and seller insist it’s authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

VuittonHwang said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone know how to authenticate vintage Prada?
> I got this and seller insist it’s authentic.



Link for the sale and better shots of the interior and lining please.


----------



## VuittonHwang

missfiggy said:


> Link for the sale and better shots of the interior and lining please.


Hi
The seller has deleted the listing (as based on carousell).


----------



## missfiggy

VuittonHwang said:


> Hi
> The seller has deleted the listing (as based on carousell).



Sorry but it's fake.


----------



## pradababy22

missfiggy said:


> The name of the store has been censored which means that problems with authenticity may have been reported here previously.  I'm not familiar enough with this one to make comment but I will say that when a store name has been censored here, I would not buy from them as long as my b u m points to the ground.




Hi Miss Figgy,

Thanks for taking a look. I researched that prior to ordering, and it looks like it got censored from one idiot who came onto purse forum and spammed about them being "fake" all over the place without explaining why. I contacted Lyst (who lists their items) prior to ordering and they said their stuff is real and they only work with retailers who sell authentic items (for what this is worth).

Do you mind sharing your opinion on the bag based on the photos and not the source?

Really appreciate your help and expertise!

https://www.cet tire.com/products/prada-sidonie-shoulder-bag-93310646?variant=32021079195761


----------



## missfiggy

pradababy22 said:


> Hi Miss Figgy,
> 
> Thanks for taking a look. I researched that prior to ordering, and it looks like it got censored from one idiot who came onto purse forum and spammed about them being "fake" all over the place without explaining why. I contacted Lyst (who lists their items) prior to ordering and they said their stuff is real and they only work with retailers who sell authentic items (for what this is worth).
> 
> Do you mind sharing your opinion on the bag based on the photos and not the source?
> 
> Really appreciate your help and expertise!
> 
> https://www.cet tire.com/products/prada-sidonie-shoulder-bag-93310646?variant=32021079195761



As I said, I'm not overly familiar with this one but I have seen them in other colorways and hardware.  Based on that, nothing screams fake to me. Not sure how much this helps.

And I'll have a further look at their reputation here too. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Sakura14

Hi please authenticate this Prada bag thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Sakura14 said:


> Hi please authenticate this Prada bag thank you



Correct format and link????


----------



## Sakura14

missfiggy said:


> Correct format and link????




Item Name: Prada handbag
Listing number: No. 8833313 NO ATD 8831628
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: someone gave as a gift


----------



## pahkopahko

missfiggy said:


> Is your friend a Prada authenticator with over 35 years experience in Prada goods?  If not then ignore them.



missfiggy, did this comment intend to authenticate it?


----------



## vintagedutch

Hi,

could you please authenticate this purse for me?

Item Name: Prada handbag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Friend of a friend who is selling it, just want to make sure it's real.

Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

Sakura14 said:


> Item Name: Prada handbag
> Listing number: No. 8833313 NO ATD 8831628
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: someone gave as a gift



Not enough of the correct photos but from what I can see, it looks fake.


----------



## missfiggy

pahkopahko said:


> missfiggy, did this comment intend to authenticate it?




Not really.  The problem with this style is that literally BILLIONS of them have been sold by counterfeiters over the last 30 odd years.  It is the most often faked of all Prada styles.  It is impossible to tell the real thing from a fake just from photos.  It is also almost impossible to tell the real thing from most of the better fakes even with handling.  So, unless your friend is a Prada authenticator, with the requisite experience, they will not know the difference. The only way to be sure of this style's authenticity is to have bought it yourself from a Prada boutique.


----------



## missfiggy

vintagedutch said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> Item Name: Prada handbag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Friend of a friend who is selling it, just want to make sure it's real.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4886110
> 
> View attachment 4886106
> 
> View attachment 4886107
> 
> View attachment 4886108
> 
> View attachment 4886109



The problem with this style is that literally BILLIONS of them have been sold by counterfeiters over the last 30 odd years.  It is the most often faked of all Prada styles.  It is impossible to tell the real thing from a fake just from photos.  It is also almost impossible to tell the real thing from most of the better fakes even with handling.  The only way to be sure of this style's authenticity is to have bought it yourself from a Prada boutique.


----------



## pahkopahko

missfiggy said:


> Not really.  The problem with this style is that literally BILLIONS of them have been sold by counterfeiters over the last 30 odd years.  It is the most often faked of all Prada styles.  It is impossible to tell the real thing from a fake just from photos.  It is also almost impossible to tell the real thing from most of the better fakes even with handling.  So, unless your friend is a Prada authenticator, with the requisite experience, they will not know the difference. The only way to be sure of this style's authenticity is to have bought it yourself from a Prada boutique.



Thanks, that's what I thought from your comment, but, it sounds to me like the OP thought you authenticated it for some reason?  I hope they don't sell it to some unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## megceline

Please help, is this authentic? Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real
Item Name: Prada re-edition 2005 khaki crossbody bag
Listing number:g1lSEzbdPab
Seller ID: janelleliu1992
Link:https://posh.mk/g1lSEzbdPab
Comments:Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real


----------



## annambog

Hey! What do you think about this one?


----------



## missfiggy

megceline said:


> Please help, is this authentic? Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real
> Item Name: Prada re-edition 2005 khaki crossbody bag
> Listing number:g1lSEzbdPab
> Seller ID: janelleliu1992
> Link:https://posh.mk/g1lSEzbdPab
> Comments:Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886824
> View attachment 4886825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886826
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886829



The problem with this style is that literally BILLIONS of them have been sold by counterfeiters over the last 30 odd years.  It is the most often faked of all Prada styles.  It is impossible to tell the real thing from a fake just from photos.  It is also almost impossible to tell the real thing from most of the better fakes even with handling.   The only way to be sure of this style's authenticity is to have bought it yourself from a Prada boutique. 

Having said all that, I think this one is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

annambog said:


> Hey! What do you think about this one?





*Please note:

Correct format for requests is clearly set out in post #1 on page 1.  
A list of the photos necessary for authentication is clearly set out in post #1 on page 1.
Posts not in correct format will be ignored.  
Posts without the necessary photos will be ignored.
Please DO NOT pm me for private authentications.
I'm much more responsive when "Please" and "Thank You" are used.
Ignore those useless online Authenticity Guides - the information in them is either outdated or deliberately WRONG. *


----------



## Prada Psycho

megceline said:


> Please help, is this authentic? Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real
> Item Name: Prada re-edition 2005 khaki crossbody bag
> Listing number:g1lSEzbdPab
> Seller ID: janelleliu1992
> Link:https://posh.mk/g1lSEzbdPab
> Comments:Selling on poshmark but bought from the real real
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886823
> View attachment 4886824
> View attachment 4886825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886826
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886829


Another  Fake Fake from The Real Real.


----------



## Lanaseattle

Hoping that I am posting n the correct spot now ... 
Hi everyone !
I was hoping someone could shed some light on a bag I recurved as a closet clean out from a friend . She wasn’t sure of the authenticity . Attached are a few images. 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## missfiggy

Lanaseattle said:


> Hoping that I am posting n the correct spot now ...
> Hi everyone !
> I was hoping someone could shed some light on a bag I recurved as a closet clean out from a friend . She wasn’t sure of the authenticity . Attached are a few images.
> Thank you so much!!




It's fake.


----------



## Lanaseattle

missfiggy said:


> It's fake.


 Thanks


----------



## VuittonHwang

missfiggy said:


> Sorry but it's fake.



Thank you for your help, I have reported the seller.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> If my memory serves me correctly this was from the mid to late 2010s - approx 2016 ish.   Possibly called bronze mocha as a colour.  As for the name ... Prada metallic bronze basket weave tote or similar. Best I can do.


@missfiggy and @Prada Psycho I just realized the tags came with the bag, it's apparently from 2008 and is called a vitello mordore in cacao. It has the authenticity card and price tag as well (MSRP on the price tag was $2595.00), I love it when that happens.


----------



## missfiggy

muchstuff said:


> @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho I just realized the tags came with the bag, it's apparently from 2008 and is called a vitello mordore in cacao. It has the authenticity card and price tag as well (MSRP on the price tag was $2595.00), I love it when that happens.
> 
> View attachment 4889103



Many thanks for that information - I didn't realise it was so long ago that it came out - time flies way tooooo fast.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> Many thanks for that information - I didn't realise it was so long ago that it came out - time flies way tooooo fast.


It does indeed. I still think it’s September.


----------



## stacey.ko

Hello everyone.
I have this bag since forever and I am not sure if it is authentic.
Plaque inside is navy, just like the bag itself. Stitching is perfect , as well as zippers and other details. Bigger hardware has logo on it. Smaller doesn't (this is what throws me off).
Would appreciate if someone can help authenticating it.


----------



## missfiggy

stacey.ko said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have this bag since forever and I am not sure if it is authentic.
> Plaque inside is navy, just like the bag itself. Stitching is perfect , as well as zippers and other details. Bigger hardware has logo on it. Smaller doesn't (this is what throws me off).
> Would appreciate if someone can help authenticating it.
> View attachment 4889312
> View attachment 4889313
> View attachment 4889314
> View attachment 4889315
> View attachment 4889316
> View attachment 4889317
> View attachment 4889318
> View attachment 4889319



Do you remember where you got this from originally?  And do you need it authenticated for sale?


----------



## impuntura

hello hello,hoping to get this confirmed one way or another being authentic or replica.it DOES not have the small control tag anywhere inside but gosh darn it its so well made im just not sure what to think.
the stitchng looks good to me so does the font (the A kind of shifted from use) and one of the snaps came out one day .
sorry for the number of pics but i figured the more the better.
thank u in advance.


----------



## stacey.ko

missfiggy said:


> Do you remember where you got this from originally?  And do you need it authenticated for sale?


My Mom's friend gave it to me as a gift. She used to wear a lot of designer items soI never questioned it. But now that I am considering selling this bag I thought i'd check to be on a safe side.


----------



## missfiggy

impuntura said:


> hello hello,hoping to get this confirmed one way or another being authentic or replica.it DOES not have the small control tag anywhere inside but gosh darn it its so well made im just not sure what to think.
> the stitchng looks good to me so does the font (the A kind of shifted from use) and one of the snaps came out one day .
> sorry for the number of pics but i figured the more the better.
> thank u in advance.
> View attachment 4890048
> View attachment 4890051
> View attachment 4890052
> View attachment 4890053
> View attachment 4890054
> View attachment 4890055
> View attachment 4890056
> View attachment 4890057
> View attachment 4890058
> View attachment 4890059
> View attachment 4890060
> View attachment 4890061



Hmmm... well made, but still fake.  Truth to tell, some Prada fakes are better made than their original - Prada's quality control has been MIA for some years now.


----------



## missfiggy

stacey.ko said:


> My Mom's friend gave it to me as a gift. She used to wear a lot of designer items soI never questioned it. But now that I am considering selling this bag I thought i'd check to be on a safe side.



Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.


----------



## Prada Psycho

*NO PROPER AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORM? NO AUTHENTICATIONS!  


Geez, I do so grow weary of expecting people to follow the forum rules... *


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *NO PROPER AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORM? NO AUTHENTICATIONS!
> 
> 
> Geez, I do so grow weary of expecting people to follow the forum rules... *



If the rules were at the top of every page perhaps that would help.  Shall we refer this to the mods???


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> If the rules were at the top of every page perhaps that would help.  Shall we refer this to the mods???


There's a sticky post at the top of the sub-forum for this thread. Little enough to expect people to read and follow the instructions.

It's not our responsibility to hold the hands of anyone asking for our time and experience.  I'm just going to scroll past posts not in the proper format.


----------



## muchstuff

missfiggy said:


> If the rules were at the top of every page perhaps that would help.  Shall we refer this to the mods???


We have it at the top of the page for the Balenciaga forum, makes no difference...now I keep having to type "please see the post at top of page..."


----------



## Prada Psycho

muchstuff said:


> We have it at the top of the page for the Balenciaga forum, makes no difference...*now I keep having to type "please see the post at top of page..."*



Exactly!

If someone is offering me free professional/expert opinions, (and I've done that on other forums)  I take the time to find out exactly what I need to post and where.  I'm funny that way.


----------



## odrisme

Hi! newbie here 

Item Name: Prada saffiano long wallet
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link: none

Bought it from a friend, she say it's not her style, it's like new but no card though. It looks like 1M1132 has no back zip, so I can't find the model online. Got a number stamped inside. I have not owned a prada wallet before so I'm clueless. Would appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## lookingforagreenbag

Hi everyone,

Item Name:Prada Leather Knee-High Boots
Listing number: PRA408651
Seller ID: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/prada-leather-knee-high-boots-7w2iv
Comments: Black leather Prada round-toe knee-high boots with tonal stitching throughout and covered heels. This style typically runs a half size small. Good. Moderate scuffing at soles; moderate scuffing at vamps; moderate creasing at shafts; moderate scratches at shafts.

I just bought a pair of Prada boots secondhand from a website, but am now second guessing whether they are authentic—mostly after looking at the sole and comparing them to other Prada shoes. I would really appreciate a second opinion. Thank you!!


----------



## kldior225

I bought this bag for almost $300 and I am a little suspicious now... can you ladies help me out? Is it authentic or counterfeit? Zipper is Opti.


----------



## missfiggy

theobean97 said:


> I bought this bag for almost $300 and I am a little suspicious now... can you ladies help me out? Is it authentic or counterfeit? Zipper is Opti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891453
> View attachment 4891458
> View attachment 4891454
> View attachment 4891456
> View attachment 4891457
> View attachment 4891452
> View attachment 4891451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891455



go back and read the rules please.


----------



## Geminye

Hi!

If someone could authenticate this it would be greatly appreciated.


Item Name: Prada Small Galleria in Azzurro
Listing number: - none -
Seller ID: Costco.ca
Link: no longer available online


Thank you so much!


----------



## Geminye

Geminye said:


> Hi!
> 
> If someone could authenticate this it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Small Galleria in Azzurro
> Listing number: - none -
> Seller ID: Costco.ca
> Link: no longer available online
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



sorry! I didn’t attach the photos of the cards.


----------



## missfiggy

Geminye said:


> sorry! I didn’t attach the photos of the cards.



Having a bad day??


----------



## maggiekar

Hello everyone, I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Sidonie Bag. The serial number is 165 as you can (barely) see in the second photo. I found it in Depop so if someone can help me out would mean a lot!


----------



## Geminye

missfiggy said:


> Having a bad day??





missfiggy said:


> Having a bad day??


How did you know?


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hello. I purchased this from Gilt and just wanting peace of mind because I’ve heard some horror stories. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thanks for your help!


----------



## maggiekar

maggiekar said:


> Hello everyone, I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this Sidonie Bag. The serial number is 165 as you can (barely) see in the second photo. I found it in Depop so if someone can help me out would mean a lot!


Guys please let me know. Or if there is any other way I can authenticate the bag. The seller does not have any receipt, cards etc.. Do you also want me to post the link of the seller’s post?


----------



## dk411

dk411 said:


> I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet. Thanks for taking a look! I'll post better pics when it arrives.


So Poshmark "authenticated" the bag and it's finally arrived. I have some better pics. It doesn't seem I can pull out the lining so I can't get a better picture of that though :/ Again, your opinions are much appreciated 

Item Name: Prada City Calf Plex Ribbon Shoulder Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: babymaya1987
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/city-c...d-bag-black-and-pink-5c7704e7fe5151788b8728bc
Comments: Comes w/ dustbag but not authenticity card


----------



## missfiggy

maggiekar said:


> Guys please let me know. Or if there is any other way I can authenticate the bag. The seller does not have any receipt, cards etc.. Do you also want me to post the link of the seller’s post?


Please read the rules.


----------



## julliandy

Hi, I am not sure if this Prada is authentic and also what the name of the bag is. Its from offerup.


----------



## PursePrincess24

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hello. I purchased this from Gilt and just wanting peace of mind because I’ve heard some horror stories. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892369
> View attachment 4892370
> View attachment 4892371
> View attachment 4892372
> View attachment 4892370
> View attachment 4892371
> View attachment 4892372
> View attachment 4892374
> View attachment 4892375
> View attachment 4892376
> View attachment 4892378
> View attachment 4892381
> View attachment 4892370
> View attachment 4892372
> View attachment 4892375
> View attachment 4892376
> View attachment 4892378
> View attachment 4892379
> View attachment 4892380
> View attachment 4892381
> View attachment 4892382
> View attachment 4892374
> View attachment 4892375


Sorry. Item name is Prada Panier Medium in Cognac.


----------



## missfiggy

julliandy said:


> Hi, I am not sure if this Prada is authentic and also what the name of the bag is. Its from offerup.



Please read the rules before posting.


----------



## maggiekar

missfiggy said:


> Please read the rules.


Hi yes I read the rules. So should I post the link to the seller’s profile on Depop? The photos she posted do show the inside of the bag,logo,serial number and stitching. She says she doesn’t have the cards which is acceptable as not all of as keep the papers a bag comes with.


----------



## missfiggy

*Please follow these rules:*

1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item Name:
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*

3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

Pics needed:

- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos
- Closeups of interior labels/logos

4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*


----------



## jks279

Item Name: Prada Card Case
Listing number: Non-ebay
Seller ID: Non-ebay
Link: Non-ebay
Comments: Please help me authenticate! Thank you.


----------



## forevergraced5

Hi everyone,
I bought this bag sometime ago from a private seller but I’m not sure it’s authentic hence I haven’t been using it much, so I just really want to finally have my doubts cleared. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

jks279 said:


> Item Name: Prada Card Case
> Listing number: Non-ebay
> Seller ID: Non-ebay
> Link: Non-ebay
> Comments: Please help me authenticate! Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4893081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893085



Seller please.


----------



## missfiggy

forevergraced5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought this bag sometime ago from a private seller but I’m not sure it’s authentic hence I haven’t been using it much, so I just really want to finally have my doubts cleared. Many thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4893589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893602



I have serious doubts about the authenticity of this one. See if any other authenticator concurs.


----------



## jks279

missfiggy said:


> Seller please.



zhoneybadgerz on poshamrk


----------



## missfiggy

jks279 said:


> zhoneybadgerz on poshamrk



Is there a link to this sale?


----------



## jks279

missfiggy said:


> Is there a link to this sale?



Yes.








						Prada credit card wallet sleeve
					

Shop zhoneybadgerz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Brand New! In gift box! All original and untouched authentic Prada grey credit card wallet sleeve. Original new box and tags included. Authenticity card. Clean and ready to gift :-)




					poshmark.com


----------



## missfiggy

jks279 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada credit card wallet sleeve
> 
> 
> Shop zhoneybadgerz's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Brand New! In gift box! All original and untouched authentic Prada grey credit card wallet sleeve. Original new box and tags included. Authenticity card. Clean and ready to gift :-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



You know - you're making it almost impossible for me to help you.

Please resubmit your request in the correct format with the correct links and photos as requested in the rules of the forum.


----------



## missfiggy

*SICK TO THE BACK TEETH WITH ASKING...SO...*


*NO PROPER AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORM - NO AUTHENTICATIONS!  

Jeepers, I also do grow sooooo weary of expecting people to follow the forum rules...

IF YOU WANT FREE, EXPERT HELP, PLEASE FOLLOW THE POSTING RULES AS SET OUT VERY CLEARLY ON PAGE 1.*


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> *SICK TO THE BACK TEETH WITH ASKING...SO...*
> 
> 
> *NO PROPER AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORM - NO AUTHENTICATIONS!
> 
> Jeepers, I also do grow sooooo weary of expecting people to follow the forum rules...
> 
> IF YOU WANT FREE, EXPERT HELP, PLEASE FOLLOW THE POSTING RULES AS SET OUT VERY CLEARLY ON PAGE 1.*


Seems I just said that a few days ago, too.  I've spent a lot of time scrolling past posts.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Correcting my format. Apologies.
Item name: Prada Panier Medium Saffiano Leather tote (double bucket) in Cognac 
Seller: purchased from Gilt website 
Comments: I’ve heard some horror stories so just want some peace of mind. Thank you.


----------



## forevergraced5

missfiggy said:


> I have serious doubts about the authenticity of this one. See if any other authenticator concurs.


Thank you very much, I really hope it’s authentic.


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi 
I need a help with won item
Item  PRADA MILANO SUEDE LEATHER BLACK MEDIUM SIZED PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY USE SHOPPING 
item number: 224207335569
seller id: streejulie (893 ) 
link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-MI...1wx2YJgcQg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## missfiggy

Pinkie* said:


> Hi
> I need a help with won item
> Item  PRADA MILANO SUEDE LEATHER BLACK MEDIUM SIZED PERFECT FOR EVERYDAY USE SHOPPING
> item number: 224207335569
> seller id: streejulie (893 )
> link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-MILANO-SUEDE-LEATHER-BLACK-MEDIUM-SIZED-PERFECT-FOR-EVERYDAY-USE-SHOPPING-/224207335569?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=8kLxO2CSGz0KyUVZy1wx2YJgcQg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc



The rule for ebay purchases is that you must authenticate BEFORE BIDDING OR BUYING.  You have entered into a legal contract with the seller.

Photos are not adequate for authentication. Please read the rules for the photos and quality of photos that we must have.


----------



## littlelovefry

thinking of buying this...how does it look to you just based on website pics alone? thanks! https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-small-camera-crossbody-bag-black-544174


----------



## missfiggy

PursePrincess24 said:


> Correcting my format. Apologies.
> Item name: Prada Panier Medium Saffiano Leather tote (double bucket) in Cognac
> Seller: purchased from Gilt website
> Comments: I’ve heard some horror stories so just want some peace of mind. Thank you.
> View attachment 4894088
> View attachment 4894089
> View attachment 4894092
> View attachment 4894093
> View attachment 4894094
> View attachment 4894095
> View attachment 4894097
> View attachment 4894098
> View attachment 4894099
> View attachment 4894100
> View attachment 4894101
> View attachment 4894102



This looks right to me.  Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Pinkie*

missfiggy said:


> The rule for ebay purchases is that you must authenticate BEFORE BIDDING OR BUYING.  You have entered into a legal contract with the seller.
> 
> Photos are not adequate for authentication. Please read the rules for the photos and quality of photos that we must have.


The seller cancelled transaction when I asked for more pics


----------



## missfiggy

littlelovefry said:


> thinking of buying this...how does it look to you just based on website pics alone? thanks! https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-lux-small-camera-crossbody-bag-black-544174


----------



## PursePrincess24

missfiggy said:


> This looks right to me.  Enjoy your purchase.


Thank you so much!! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## begarise

Item Name: Prada Vintage Tessuto Gaufre Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Veronica @ gospelnagg
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Vintage-Tessuto-Gaufre-Bag-5f9ee484ff83041ff5682459
Comments: I am considering buying it, if you could help check please. Thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

begarise said:


> Item Name: Prada Vintage Tessuto Gaufre Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Veronica @ gospelnagg
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Vintage-Tessuto-Gaufre-Bag-5f9ee484ff83041ff5682459
> Comments: I am considering buying it, if you could help check please. Thank you.


I'd like to see more/better pictures of the lining, but so far it looks good.


----------



## begarise

#9,821                                    


Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more/better pictures of the lining, but so far it looks good.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback. Please she provided more pictures on the lining hoping some might be useful. I really appreciate your assistance.


----------



## littlelovefry

missfiggy said:


>


sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## missfiggy

littlelovefry said:


> sorry, what do you mean?



Maybe, just maybe, you should scroll back a few posts, read a little about how this thread works, maybe even read the rules.  Your post comes across as rude and self entitled given the very large posting at the top of the page requesting people not to do what you have done.


----------



## littlelovefry

missfiggy said:


> Maybe, just maybe, you should scroll back a few posts, read a little about how this thread works, maybe even read the rules.  Your post comes across as rude and self entitled given the very large posting at the top of the page requesting people not to do what you have done.


many apologies for my inappropriate post. i do appreciate the large posting of the rules. in all honesty i overlooked it and went straight for the "reply" button. too reflexive of me. hope we can restart on a better footing next time.


----------



## kobi0279

Hello everyone, hope all are doing well. I would like to ask for your assistance in authenticating this Prada Bag. I bought it from a local seller here in Singapore. She said she bought it overseas couple of years ago. Many thanks in advance. 

Item Name: Prada BN1841 
Item Number: NA
Seller’s ID: NA


----------



## kobi0279

More photos that i missed


----------



## missfiggy

kobi0279 said:


> Hello everyone, hope all are doing well. I would like to ask for your assistance in authenticating this Prada Bag. I bought it from a local seller here in Singapore. She said she bought it overseas couple of years ago. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN1841
> Item Number: NA
> Seller’s ID: NA



Looking at both lots of photos, I'm calling this one authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## kobi0279

missfiggy said:


> Looking at both lots of photos, I'm calling this one authentic.  Enjoy.


OMG! Thank you so much  I’m so happy


----------



## Prada Psycho

begarise said:


> #9,821
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895335
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895342


This looks good.  Nothing raising any eyebrows with me.


----------



## begarise

Prada Psycho said:


> This looks good.  Nothing raising any eyebrows with me.


Thank you so much. I am most grateful!


----------



## Orangepill

Hello, may I please have this bag authenticated. Thank you for your help xx

Item Name: Prada 1BG100
Item Number: 154171846154
Seller’s ID: gillianabanana 
Comments: Bought already








						Prada Mercurio Bag  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Prada Mercurio Bag. Comes with dustbag. There is light scuffing on the bottom corners as shown in the pictures. This is a soft unstructured bag, which is why it looks a little saggy when empty. </p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## missfiggy

Orangepill said:


> Hello, may I please have this bag authenticated. Thank you for your help xx
> 
> Item Name: Prada 1BG100
> Item Number: 154171846154
> Seller’s ID: gillianabanana
> Comments: Bought already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Mercurio Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Prada Mercurio Bag. Comes with dustbag. There is light scuffing on the bottom corners as shown in the pictures. This is a soft unstructured bag, which is why it looks a little saggy when empty. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk



Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## Orangepill

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.  Enjoy.


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## sillypeach

I'm new to this forum.Please let me know if this post is not allowed here.Can someone help me to check is this prada bag authentic or fake.Thanks in advance and greatly appreciated.
Item Name: prada vintage crossbody bag
Listing number:
Seller ID:fifi0504
Link:https://posh.mk/QwHHVFmw9ab
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

sillypeach said:


> I'm new to this forum.Please let me know if this post is not allowed here.Can someone help me to check is this prada bag authentic or fake.Thanks in advance and greatly appreciated.
> Item Name: prada vintage crossbody bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:fifi0504
> Link:https://posh.mk/QwHHVFmw9ab
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4898011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898014



Not really enough photos of the sort we usually need ... BUT ... JUST enough for me to say that this is one horrible fake.


----------



## sillypeach

missfiggy said:


> Not really enough photos of the sort we usually need ... BUT ... JUST enough for me to say that this is one horrible fake.



Thank you so much for your time to check on this bag .


----------



## tatiana6909

hey ladies! found this gorgeous saffiano. could you please check the photos and see if it's authentic?


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> hey ladies! found this gorgeous saffiano. could you please check the photos and see if it's authentic?


additional pics below. thanks so much!


----------



## hamza15786

Hey Guys! So i just bought a black and silver hardware Prada bag was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about whether the specific style is something that would hold its value well. I'm a little worried that the style is way too old and not relevant anymore. For reference, its the PRADA 1BD009 Saffiano Leather and Nylon bag with chain . Any comments are appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

tatiana6909 said:


> additional pics below. thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4898199
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898202




Please read the rules.


----------



## missfiggy

hamza15786 said:


> Hey Guys! So i just bought a black and silver hardware Prada bag was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about whether the specific style is something that would hold its value well. I'm a little worried that the style is way too old and not relevant anymore. For reference, its the PRADA 1BD009 Saffiano Leather and Nylon bag with chain . Any comments are appreciated!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898963



Maybe try the Prada chat thread. This thread is for authentication only.


----------



## Narnanz

Hello wonderful Prada Experts.
May I have this Prada leather crossbody looked at.
Item. not sure of name ..Leather Crossbody?
Link. N/A
Seller . Habitat for Humanity 
Comments.  My friend found this at the above store. I myself dont think its authentic. There is no Prada plaque inside and also no white numbered tag. The strap feels aweful light and the hardware a bit blah. I have no experience with Prada at all...completely clueless.
Hope you can set me right or wrong..Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> Hello wonderful Prada Experts.
> May I have this Prada leather crossbody looked at.
> Item. not sure of name ..Leather Crossbody?
> Link. N/A
> Seller . Habitat for Humanity
> Comments.  My friend found this at the above store. I myself dont think its authentic. There is no Prada plaque inside and also no white numbered tag. The strap feels aweful light and the hardware a bit blah. I have no experience with Prada at all...completely clueless.
> Hope you can set me right or wrong..Thank you
> View attachment 4899557
> View attachment 4899558
> View attachment 4899559
> View attachment 4899560
> View attachment 4899561
> View attachment 4899562
> View attachment 4899563



VERY poor imitation.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> VERY poor imitation.


thought so thank you...she was going to sell it and I thought Id better get it checked out as I said I didnt think it was real. But not having ever touched a real Prada I thought I would go to the experts. Thank you.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Wondering if anybody can tell me if this bag is legit. It'd also be nice if you could tell me what year/season it's from, but at this point I really only care about authentication. Let me know if you need any more pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

ALittleOldMan said:


> Wondering if anybody can tell me if this bag is legit. It'd also be nice if you could tell me what year/season it's from, but at this point I really only care about authentication. Let me know if you need any more pics. Thanks in advance!



Please read the rules.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Item Name: I'm not sure...Prada mini crossbody nylon bag
Seller ID: Fazliman75
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17700241-prada-prada-nylon-rare-mini-sling-bag
Comments:  Wondering if anybody can tell me if this bag is legit. It'd also be nice if you could tell me what year/season it's from, but at this point I really only care about authentication. Let me know if you need any more pics. Thanks in advance! 

(More pictures are on the Grailed posting, I just didn't want to include them all because I don't think they are all relevant)


----------



## ALittleOldMan

missfiggy said:


> Please read the rules.


Is that better?


----------



## missfiggy

ALittleOldMan said:


> Item Name: I'm not sure...Prada mini crossbody nylon bag
> Seller ID: Fazliman75
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17700241-prada-prada-nylon-rare-mini-sling-bag
> Comments:  Wondering if anybody can tell me if this bag is legit. It'd also be nice if you could tell me what year/season it's from, but at this point I really only care about authentication. Let me know if you need any more pics. Thanks in advance!
> 
> (More pictures are on the Grailed posting, I just didn't want to include them all because I don't think they are all relevant)
> 
> View attachment 4900604
> View attachment 4900605
> View attachment 4900606
> View attachment 4900607
> View attachment 4900608
> View attachment 4900609
> View attachment 4900610
> View attachment 4900611
> View attachment 4900612
> View attachment 4900613



F A R too many of these appearing on reseller sites. I'm not convinced that this is authentic. Maybe one of the other authenticators will chime in and confirm or deny.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> F A R too many of these appearing on reseller sites. I'm not convinced that this is authentic. Maybe one of the other authenticators will chime in and confirm or deny.


My first instinct was also FAKE.


----------



## tatiana6909

missfiggy said:


> Please read the rules.


Oops. Sorry. Is this about the required photos? already asked the seller for those. will post here once i get those. thanks for checking!


----------



## missfiggy

tatiana6909 said:


> Oops. Sorry. Is this about the required photos? already asked the seller for those. will post here once i get those. thanks for checking!



PLEASE READ the RULES!!!!!


----------



## katrinlenath

Item Name: Prada Vintage Crossbody Messenger Bag Pink Nylon Tessuto

Listing number: 363158203323

Seller ID: japanvintage_aeta

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...IOnTopCombiner&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

Comments: Would really appreciate your thoughts on this items authenticity


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Prada Psycho said:


> My first instinct was also FAKE.


Could you tell me what you think is fake about it? I bought it before getting it authenticated (stupid me) and am trying to get as specific info as possible. I already checked with a Facebook group and they said the badges and stitching on the zippers look off. Do you think that's enough for a refund? Thanks for your help!


----------



## missfiggy

ALittleOldMan said:


> Could you tell me what you think is fake about it? I bought it before getting it authenticated (stupid me) and am trying to get as specific info as possible. I already checked with a Facebook group and they said the badges and stitching on the zippers look off. Do you think that's enough for a refund? Thanks for your help!



Sorry - we don't give out that information.  Perhaps you should approach an authentication agency and pay their fee for a written statement of authenticity/non authenticity.


----------



## missfiggy

katrinlenath said:


> Item Name: Prada Vintage Crossbody Messenger Bag Pink Nylon Tessuto
> 
> Listing number: 363158203323
> 
> Seller ID: japanvintage_aeta
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Vi...IOnTopCombiner&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982
> 
> Comments: Would really appreciate your thoughts on this items authenticity



Looks authentic but in very poor condition externally.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't give out that information.  Perhaps you should approach an authentication agency and pay their fee for a written statement of authenticity/non authenticity.


I'm confused...Why can't you give out the information that indicates why it is fake?


----------



## missfiggy

ALittleOldMan said:


> I'm confused...Why can't you give out the information that indicates why it is fake?



Because we are fully aware that this site is used by counterfeiters to improve their fakes.

And because, even though this is a free authentication service, this information is the result of years of work; years of buying and selling Prada; years of trawling counterfeit sites; years of putting together thousands of photos for comparison and more. 

Some of us also work for authentication agencies. So why would we want to give out our trade secrets for free?????

If you need those details you'll need to pay for them through an authentication agency.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

missfiggy said:


> Because we are fully aware that this site is used by counterfeiters to improve their fakes.
> 
> And because, even though this is a free authentication service, this information is the result of years of work; years of buying and selling Prada; years of trawling counterfeit sites; years of putting together thousands of photos for comparison and more.
> 
> Some of us also work for authentication agencies. So why would we want to give out our trade secrets for free?????
> 
> If you need those details you'll need to pay for them through an authentication agency.


All right, thanks for the info. It makes a lot more sense now and I can definitely appreciate the feeling of not wanting all your hard work to not be financially compensated. Could you point me in the direction of some reasonably priced authentication services for future reference?


----------



## prisfoong

Hello all, appreciate all the help to see if this is authentic please?

Item Name: Prada Nylon Bucket Bag?
Listing number: Non ebay
Seller ID: unicorncrystal
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-prada-canvas-mini-bucket-bag-1043000466/?t-id=1717105_1605102282129&t-referrer=/likes/
Comments: These are all the pictures from seller's listing. Am considering getting this bag but can't seem to find this colour online though I know prada has this series as well but it cost 4 times as much in Singapore to get it from the boutique

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

prisfoong said:


> Hello all, appreciate all the help to see if this is authentic please?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Bucket Bag?
> Listing number: Non ebay
> Seller ID: unicorncrystal
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-prada-canvas-mini-bucket-bag-1043000466/?t-id=1717105_1605102282129&t-referrer=/likes/
> Comments: These are all the pictures from seller's listing. Am considering getting this bag but can't seem to find this colour online though I know prada has this series as well but it cost 4 times as much in Singapore to get it from the boutique
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4902968
> View attachment 4902969
> View attachment 4902970
> View attachment 4902971
> View attachment 4902972
> View attachment 4902973
> View attachment 4902974
> View attachment 4902975



I'm thinking this one is OK, but wait for @missfiggy to chime in.  She's been studying this model more than I have.


----------



## missfiggy

prisfoong said:


> Hello all, appreciate all the help to see if this is authentic please?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Bucket Bag?
> Listing number: Non ebay
> Seller ID: unicorncrystal
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/authentic-prada-canvas-mini-bucket-bag-1043000466/?t-id=1717105_1605102282129&t-referrer=/likes/
> Comments: These are all the pictures from seller's listing. Am considering getting this bag but can't seem to find this colour online though I know prada has this series as well but it cost 4 times as much in Singapore to get it from the boutique
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4902968
> View attachment 4902969
> View attachment 4902970
> View attachment 4902971
> View attachment 4902972
> View attachment 4902973
> View attachment 4902974
> View attachment 4902975



Looks authentic.


----------



## prisfoong

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho for the quick reply!


----------



## Babisolon21

hello Dears,

Item name: N/A ( Prada Bag)
Seller id: @singleselection
instagram link:

could please authenticate this bag, I want to buy it, but it is a new store in my city and I am afraid to spend the money I saved in a replica

thank you very much, may you all have a nice day ❤️


----------



## missfiggy

Babisolon21 said:


> hello Dears,
> 
> Item name: N/A ( Prada Bag)
> Seller id: @singleselection
> instagram link:
> 
> could please authenticate this bag, I want to buy it, but it is a new store in my city and I am afraid to spend the money I saved in a replica
> 
> thank you very much, may you all have a nice day ❤️




Not nearly enough photos to make any assessment. Please read the rules and obtain the necessary photos from the seller.


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Dear Prada-Experts, I bought this Prada bag on the german platform "Kleiderkreisel" and I would be very grateful, if you'd find the time to look over the pictures and let me know, if it is authentic. Thank you very much for your help  
Item Name: Prada Shopper Argilla BN2477
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: hammerschmidt 
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/256030176-prada-tasche


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anna.Harlott11 said:


> Dear Prada-Experts, I bought this Prada bag on the german platform "Kleiderkreisel" and I would be very grateful, if you'd find the time to look over the pictures and let me know, if it is authentic. Thank you very much for your help
> Item Name: Prada Shopper Argilla BN2477
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: hammerschmidt
> Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/256030176-prada-tasche


No red flags for me at all. The Soft Calf line is one of my absolute favorites from Prada . Especially love the Argilla gray color from that collection.  Enjoy. She's a beauty.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me at all. The Soft Calf line is one of my absolute favorites from Prada . Especially love the Argilla gray color from that collection.  Enjoy. She's a beauty.



"Pleather" interior? Only small area perhaps, but oh dear??


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me at all. The Soft Calf line is one of my absolute favorites from Prada . Especially love the Argilla gray color from that collection.  Enjoy. She's a beauty.


Thank you very much


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> "Pleather" interior? Only small area perhaps, but oh dear??


Where are you seeing pleather on this bag @missfiggy?

Edit: Are you talking about the slip pocket on the inside?  That's leather, not pleather.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Where are you seeing pleather on this bag @missfiggy?
> 
> Edit: Are you talking about the slip pocket on the inside?  That's leather, not pleather.



I was. But if you say it's leather then I'm happy. I'd have been so disappointed if you'd given such high praise to a bag with pleather.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I was. But if you say it's leather then I'm happy. I'd have been so disappointed if you'd given such high praise to a bag with pleather.


Now you, of all people here, know me way better than that.


----------



## Mariya94

Hi All! Please, help me to authenticate this Prada bag, will be grateful for your feedbacks!

Item Name: Vintage Prada Bucket Bag
Listing number: 17790711
Seller ID: easypeasy46
Link: https://www.heroine.com/listings/17790711-prada-vintage-prada-bucket-bag
Comments: Bag has no digit code inside


----------



## missfiggy

Mariya94 said:


> Hi All! Please, help me to authenticate this Prada bag, will be grateful for your feedbacks!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada Bucket Bag
> Listing number: 17790711
> Seller ID: easypeasy46
> Link: https://www.heroine.com/listings/17790711-prada-vintage-prada-bucket-bag
> Comments: Bag has no digit code inside



GOOD GRIEF ...FAKE , fake, fake.  Truly VILE and HIDEOUS.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> GOOD GRIEF ...FAKE , fake, fake.  Truly VILE and HIDEOUS.


Tell us what you REALLY think, Figgy!


----------



## SarahNad

Item name: Tessuto City Prada Nylon Shoulder bag
Listing number: Not Applicable
Seller ID: Not Applicable
Link: Not Applicable
Comments: Hi. I love the good work that this forum has been doing in helping out individuals like me who have zero experience with Prada. I bought this bag from a local thrift store at usd 15. I really do hope that it turns out to be the real deal as owning a Prada of my own sounds like my wildest dreams come true.


----------



## missfiggy

SarahNad said:


> Item name: Tessuto City Prada Nylon Shoulder bag
> Listing number: Not Applicable
> Seller ID: Not Applicable
> Link: Not Applicable
> Comments: Hi. I love the good work that this forum has been doing in helping out individuals like me who have zero experience with Prada. I bought this bag from a local thrift store at usd 15. I really do hope that it turns out to be the real deal as owning a Prada of my own sounds like my wildest dreams come true.



Sorry. I think this is a fairly recent fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sorry. I think this is a fairly recent fake.


Ditto.


----------



## SarahNad

missfiggy said:


> Sorry. I think this is a fairly recent fake.


Really appreciate you taking out the time to respond. Thank you. May be someday I can get my hands on the real one as I have developed quite a liking for the nylon.


----------



## SarahNad

Prada Psycho said:


> Ditto.


Thank you for verifying. Have a good day!


----------



## Vieutchuy89

Hai 
Can you please authenticate this prada tessuto from the photo
Item name : prada tessuto saffian nero
Listing number : N/A
Seller ID : N/A


----------



## missfiggy

Vieutchuy89 said:


> Hai
> Can you please authenticate this prada tessuto from the photo
> Item name : prada tessuto saffian nero
> Listing number : N/A
> Seller ID : N/A



Where did this come from originally please?


----------



## Vieutchuy89

missfiggy said:


> Where did this come from originally please?


It from seller tokopedia in indonesia,, seller give the photo by aplication whatsap


----------



## Vieutchuy89

Vieutchuy89 said:


> It from seller tokopedia in indonesia,, seller give the photo by aplication whatsap



View attachment 4907573


View attachment 4907574


----------



## missfiggy

Vieutchuy89 said:


> It from seller tokopedia in indonesia,, seller give the photo by aplication whatsap
> 
> View attachment 4907575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907576



I think this is authentic but wait to see what other authenticators say.


----------



## Prada Psycho

SarahNad said:


> Really appreciate you taking out the time to respond. Thank you. May be someday I can get my hands on the real one as I have developed quite a liking for the nylon.


Save your money and buy one directly from Prada.  Costs more, but no authenticity concerns.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vieutchuy89 said:


> Hai
> Can you please authenticate this prada tessuto from the photo
> Item name : prada tessuto saffian nero
> Listing number : N/A
> Seller ID : N/A






missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic but wait to see what other authenticators say.


Ditto, though I would like to have seen more pics.  Nothing screams fake, but these nylons can be faked really well. The only way I personally would be 100% certain is if I had it in my hands.


----------



## mariegirl17

Hi Authenticators,

Can I please ask help authenticating my bag, i have this for a while now, but purchase as preloved in a preloved shop, im hoping its not fake, 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
appreciate the help, thank you


----------



## hamza15786

Hello Everyone! Please help me authenticate this Prada Vitello wallet with chain. Someone selling online and need to know if its legit.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> *NO PROPER AUTHENTICATION REQUEST FORM? NO AUTHENTICATIONS!
> 
> 
> Geez, I do so grow weary of expecting people to follow the forum rules... *


.


----------



## missfiggy

mariegirl17 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Can I please ask help authenticating my bag, i have this for a while now, but purchase as preloved in a preloved shop, im hoping its not fake,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907772
> View attachment 4907773
> View attachment 4907774
> View attachment 4907775
> View attachment 4907776
> View attachment 4907777
> View attachment 4907778
> View attachment 4907779
> View attachment 4907772
> View attachment 4907780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate the help, thank you



ENJOY!!  It's authentic.


----------



## tatiana6909

missfiggy said:


> PLEASE READ the RULES!!!!!


hi, sorry. read the rules again and i hope am doing it right this time. please see below for more details and additional pictures:

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: watchyouwantsecond (IG seller)
Link:


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> hi, sorry. read the rules again and i hope am doing it right this time. please see below for more details and additional pictures:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Tote
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: watchyouwantsecond (IG seller)
> Link:




additional photos below.


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> additional photos below.



last batch of photos. thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

tatiana6909 said:


> last batch of photos. thanks again!



Looks authentic.


----------



## tatiana6909

t


missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



thank you so much!


----------



## mariegirl17

missfiggy said:


> ENJOY!!  It's authentic.


Thank You Very Much!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## buluuuu

Hi authenticators, would really appreciate comments on authenticity, TIA!

Item Name: prada re edition 2005 Immaculate condition only used a couple of times.
Listing number: 164511003072
Seller ID: staceyg900
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-re-edition-2005-Immaculate-condition-only-used-a-couple-of-times/164511003072?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments: Seller mentioned the item was bought from a personal shopper. I just received this piece and have concerns as it does look different from my sister's bag bought directly from Prada, please let me know if any more photos are need. Also is it possible for Prada to authenticate if I send the RFID tag details to them?


----------



## buluuuu

More photos, really appreciate your time:


----------



## LittleFoot1

Item Name: Tessuto coin pouch 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link:
Comments: Hi my friend received this as a gift and we are trying to find out if it is authentic. She went to a Prada store and an employee said it looks authentic but not 100% certain.


----------



## Prada Psycho

buluuuu said:


> More photos, really appreciate your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910516
> View attachment 4910517
> View attachment 4910518
> View attachment 4910519
> View attachment 4910520
> View attachment 4910521
> View attachment 4910522




I have some thoughts, but @missfiggy  is more up to speed on these than I am.  What I'm seeing just may be this particular model, but let's wait until she chimes in.


----------



## buluuuu

Prada Psycho said:


> I have some thoughts, but @missfiggy  is more up to speed on these than I am.  What I'm seeing just may be this particular model, but let's wait until she chimes in.


Thanks for your time,  Prada doesn’t make the job easy as the QC is not standardised across factories from my research..


----------



## pocketpikachu

Hi everyone! I came across this on Vestiaire but I have not really come across this in Prada boutiques, so I would like to enquire if any of you could tell its authenticity. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## Bratty1919

buluuuu said:


> More photos, really appreciate your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910516
> View attachment 4910517
> View attachment 4910518
> View attachment 4910519
> View attachment 4910520
> View attachment 4910521
> View attachment 4910522



I'm not convinced this is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

LittleFoot1 said:


> Item Name: Tessuto coin pouch
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link:
> Comments: Hi my friend received this as a gift and we are trying to find out if it is authentic. She went to a Prada store and an employee said it looks authentic but not 100% certain.



Prada store employees aren't going to help much...it wouldn't be in their best interest to do so. This is older but real.


----------



## Prada Psycho

__





						Authenticate This PRADA
					

More photos, really appreciate your time:




					forum.purseblog.com
				





buluuuu said:


> More photos, really appreciate your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910516
> View attachment 4910517
> View attachment 4910518
> View attachment 4910519
> View attachment 4910520
> View attachment 4910521
> View attachment 4910522





Bratty1919 said:


> I'm not convinced this is real.



My thoughts exactly.  Just wanted a second opinion. Thanks @Bratty1919


----------



## buluuuu

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm not convinced this is real.





Prada Psycho said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This PRADA
> 
> 
> More photos, really appreciate your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.  Just wanted a second opinion. Thanks @Bratty1919



Thanks both @Bratty1919 and @Prada Psycho, really appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi this is my first time posting on here! I got this Prada bag from a thrift store and really wanted someone to help me know if it’s real or not! The seller told me it’s vintage and im confused lol


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting on here! I got this Prada bag from a thrift store and really wanted someone to help me know if it’s real or not! The seller told me it’s vintage and im confused lol
> 
> View attachment 4916089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916096



Seems "vintage" is the new word for fake.  This is a mid - late 2000s (2000 - 2010) modaqueen fake. Get your money back.


----------



## Alexa2001

missfiggy said:


> Seems "vintage" is the new word for fake.  This is a mid - late 2000s (2000 - 2010) modaqueen fake. Get your money back.


So it’s  a fake prada bag right? God I’m an idiot! So what feature of the bag gave itaway? What does modaqueen mean?


----------



## Deleted member 730569

Hi there,
I’m seeing a eBay listing online selling an authentic prada bag from Japan and would like an authenticators opinion. I’m not sure if the listing pictures are enough but I will ask for more pictures from the seller if it isn’t sufficient.
Item name: Prada Hand Bag  Pinks Leather 1602351
Listing number: 274591690379
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274591690379
Appreciate it if you could help.Thanks xx


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alexa2001 said:


> So it’s  a fake prada bag right? God I’m an idiot! So what feature of the bag gave itaway? What does modaqueen mean?


We don't give out authentication tips here.  It's fake and a really bad one. End of story.


----------



## Prada Psycho

stephnguyen27 said:


> Hi there,
> I’m seeing a eBay listing online selling an authentic prada bag from Japan and would like an authenticators opinion. I’m not sure if the listing pictures are enough but I will ask for more pictures from the seller if it isn’t sufficient.
> Item name: Prada Hand Bag  Pinks Leather 1602351
> Listing number: 274591690379
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274591690379
> Appreciate it if you could help.Thanks xx
> View attachment 4916286
> View attachment 4916287
> View attachment 4916288
> View attachment 4916289
> View attachment 4916290
> View attachment 4916291
> View attachment 4916292
> View attachment 4916293
> View attachment 4916294
> View attachment 4916295


No red flags that I can see.  @missfiggy might pop in and offer up her thoughts.  If you win, post your own photos for final opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 730569

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags that I can see.  @missfiggy might pop in and offer up her thoughts.  If you win, post your own photos for final opinions.


Thanks for your help Prada Psycho


----------



## jyoverseas24

Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback. 
I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate.  
Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jyoverseas24 said:


> Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
> I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback.
> I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate.
> Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916919
> View attachment 4916920
> View attachment 4916921
> View attachment 4916922
> View attachment 4916923
> View attachment 4916924
> View attachment 4916925
> View attachment 4916926
> View attachment 4916927
> View attachment 4916928
> View attachment 4916929
> View attachment 4916930



Authentication request format?


----------



## jyoverseas24

I’m sorry, I don’t understand what you are asking for? Can you please help me understand what you need?


----------



## jyoverseas24

I’m sorry, I don’t understand what you are asking for? Can you please help me understand what you need?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


.


----------



## jyoverseas24

Item name: Set Of 2 Prada Milano Handbag And Pouch With Golden  Hardware 

listing number: 114365930009

Seller ID: *nm_us_kte3uopjv*

link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=114365930009&transactionId=2146307048001

Comments:
Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback.
I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate. 
Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.

Pictures:


----------



## jyoverseas24

I hope this is what is needed. There is no longer a link as I have already bought it.


----------



## despicablemich

Hi! I bought this bag from an acquaintance hence there is no listing. Can someone please help me authenticate it, so I can know if it is indeed authentic, as what she said? 

Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre’1 Orchidea
Listing Number: n/a
seller id: n/a
link: n/a 

Hoping you could help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jyoverseas24

Item name: Set Of 2 Prada Milano Handbag And Pouch With Golden Hardware 

listing number: 114365930009

Seller ID: nm_us_kte3uopjv

link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=114365930009&transactionId=2146307048001

Comments:
Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback.
I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate. 
Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.

Pictures:


----------



## jyoverseas24

Item name: Set Of 2 Prada Milano Handbag And Pouch With Golden Hardware 

listing number: 114365930009

Seller ID: nm_us_kte3uopjv

link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=114365930009&transactionId=2146307048001

Comments:
Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback.
I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate. 
Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.

Pictures:


----------



## Prada Psycho

jyoverseas24 said:


> Item name: Set Of 2 Prada Milano Handbag And Pouch With Golden Hardware
> 
> listing number: 114365930009
> 
> Seller ID: nm_us_kte3uopjv
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=114365930009&transactionId=2146307048001
> 
> Comments:
> Hello, desperate husband in need of advice.
> I have recently purchased this 2 bag set on eBay from the following seller. (Attached pic) she has 100% positive feedback.
> I bought as a gift for my wife. Can someone please let me know if I got scammed? All pics attached. Just hope it is legitimate.
> Can you also tell me the model? I’m waiting for it to arrive now.
> 
> Pictures:


Multiple postings don't go over well here. 

That said, if you love your wife file a dispute with eBay and your credit card company.  These are so fake it hurts.


----------



## Prada Psycho

despicablemich said:


> Hi! I bought this bag from an acquaintance hence there is no listing. Can someone please help me authenticate it, so I can know if it is indeed authentic, as what she said?
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre’1 Orchidea
> Listing Number: n/a
> seller id: n/a
> link: n/a
> 
> Hoping you could help. Thank you in advance.



Not seeing any red flags. I think this one is OK.


----------



## despicablemich

Prada Psycho said:


> Not seeing any red flags. I think this one is OK.



Thank you so much!!! ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## jyoverseas24

My apologies for the multiple posts. I have just filed a complaint with eBay and cancelled the transaction with my card company.


----------



## Prada Psycho

jyoverseas24 said:


> My apologies for the multiple posts. I have just filed a complaint with eBay and cancelled the transaction with my card company.



Good luck.  And a word of advice?  Please go to a Prada boutique to buy your wife a bag.  It will cost a lot more, but it will be authentic.


----------



## endlesssummer123

Listing name:  Prada Italian Galleria Lux LG DBZip Tote
Listing Number:  N/A
Seller ID:  Asma Jawed
Link:  https://merc.li/pRpShDDXb

Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag?


----------



## endlesssummer123

And, has anyone ever seen a ‘Made in Spain’ tag on the inner lining of a legitimate Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote?  

I inquired directly with a Prada boutique and Prada client services, but no one seems to be able answer either of the following: 1) whether or not either the totes or the liners are ever made in Spain, and 2) whether a legitimate Prada ever has a made in Spain tag on the liner, instead of a made in Italy tag.

thanks in advance for any thoughts on this


----------



## Prada Psycho

endlesssummer123 said:


> And, has anyone ever seen a ‘Made in Spain’ tag on the inner lining of a legitimate Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote?
> 
> I inquired directly with a Prada boutique and Prada client services, but no one seems to be able answer either of the following: 1) whether or not either the totes or the liners are ever made in Spain, and 2) whether a legitimate Prada ever has a made in Spain tag on the liner, instead of a made in Italy tag.
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts on this


Prada bags and other items are made almost any where on Earth these days.  I'm always surprised when one IS made in Italy.

If you want that black bag authenticated, you need to use the format. Beyond that, we don't share authenticity tips beyond what I just answered. 

PS:  Prada won't answer the question because they're still palming off their merchandise  trying to convince customers that it's all made in Italy. Bunk!


----------



## Prada Psycho

endlesssummer123 said:


> Listing name:  Prada Italian Galleria Lux LG DBZip Tote
> Listing Number:  N/A
> Seller ID:  Asma Jawed
> Link:  https://merc.li/pRpShDDXb
> 
> Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag?



I could be 100% sure if I could see more of the lining, but it appears authentic.


----------



## endlesssummer123

Prada Psycho said:


> I could be 100% sure if I could see more of the lining, but it appears authentic.


Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## endlesssummer123

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada bags and other items are made almost any where on Earth these days.  I'm always surprised when one IS made in Italy.
> 
> If you want that black bag authenticated, you need to use the format. Beyond that, we don't share authenticity tips beyond what I just answered.
> 
> PS:  Prada won't answer the question because they're still palming off their merchandise  trying to convince customers that it's all made in Italy. Bunk!



Thank you; I can understand that.

I’ll put in the format the original listing.  I’m shaking in my boots that I made a big mistake by purchasing it and relying on it having authenticity cards.  I’m sure the listing likely does not have enough pictures, but I can supplement w attachments if needed.

Listing Title:  Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring
Seller:  hottercooler
Listing Number:  N/A (I can’t identify one)
Link:








						Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## endlesssummer123

It’s definitely not a medium, it’s a small provided it’s real.  I guess the mini versions have led people to label small as medium


----------



## Prada Psycho

endlesssummer123 said:


> Thank you; I can understand that.
> 
> I’ll put in the format the original listing.  I’m shaking in my boots that I made a big mistake by purchasing it and relying on it having authenticity cards.  I’m sure the listing likely does not have enough pictures, but I can supplement w attachments if needed.
> 
> Listing Title:  Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring
> Seller:  hottercooler
> Listing Number:  N/A (I can’t identify one)
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Saffiano Black Leather Crossbody Medium Handbag with Keyring at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Definitely have to see the lining and the inside of the bag.  Can't call it with the limited photos.


----------



## endlesssummer123

Thank you.  Please find pictures of the liner, interior placard, interior zipper, the little white tag on the pocket liner, and if helpful, the front logo also.

I really appreciate the help, very much.


----------



## endlesssummer123

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely have to see the lining and the inside of the bag.  Can't call it with the limited photos.


Ohhh, sorry, i forgot to hit the actual reply button when I responded.  Pics of lining and inside of the bag are above.


----------



## ShrimpShack

Item Name: Prada Handbag with wooden handle
Listing number: Not for sale, Estate sale lot purchase
Seller ID: NA
Link:NA
Comments: One of a few Prada handbags in a lot I purchased at auction, I believe this one if fake but don't want to toss without some backup.  Thanks! Made in china tag only tag on inside of bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ShrimpShack said:


> Item Name: Prada Handbag with wooden handle
> Listing number: Not for sale, Estate sale lot purchase
> Seller ID: NA
> Link:NA
> Comments: One of a few Prada handbags in a lot I purchased at auction, I believe this one if fake but don't want to toss without some backup.  Thanks! Made in china tag only tag on inside of bag.



This is a creative fake.  It's like the illegitimate offspring of Yves Saint Laurent and Prada.  It belongs in the nearest dumpster.

PS: Authentic Pradas are made in China and have been for over 10 years now, so that doesn't mean much.


----------



## endlesssummer123

endlesssummer123 said:


> Thank you.  Please find pictures of the liner, interior placard, interior zipper, the little white tag on the pocket liner, and if helpful, the front logo also.
> 
> I really appreciate the help, very much.



Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## endlesssummer123

endlesssummer123 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion?


Pics are just above


----------



## avagavino

Hi everyone!

I'm planning to purchase this from an online seller. I can't seem to find any model similar online.

Item Name: "Authentic PRADA Soft Nappa Leather in Silver Chain with Dustbag"
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: https://www.instagram.com/prebag.mnl/
Link: 
Comments: 

Hi everyone!

I'm planning to purchase this from an online seller. I can't seem to find any model similar online.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

avagavino said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm planning to purchase this from an online seller. I can't seem to find any model similar online.
> 
> Item Name: "Authentic PRADA Soft Nappa Leather in Silver Chain with Dustbag"
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: https://www.instagram.com/prebag.mnl/
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm planning to purchase this from an online seller. I can't seem to find any model similar online.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!




Does the seller have the cards?  Post a picture of them.  I've never seen this model, but Prada has been known to make bags for a limited markets that aren't available worldwide.  This one is puzzling because many of the hallmarks look correct, but again, I just can't call this one.


----------



## Nikki1409

Hi was wondering if anyone could help me. I have no idea about designer bags but I was gifted one from a lady who rather well off shall we say. She normally just donates them when she's had enough and buys a new one for everyone she gets rid of,  but being a friend of my mum she gave one to her for me as she thought I would like one as I would never have the funds to own one.  Problem is it is made from some sort of animal hair and I just cant stand the feel of it. Now I have had it a few years and it has just sat in my cupboard, i would like to sell it as it's a waste just sitting there. I put it up for sale but a lady that has been interested has told me it is not real due to the zipper. It has no logo but a embossed M and 6 which from my research the only thing that I remotely similar is the riri zips that I have seen with the m and 6 on the bottom below the logo so I am unsure if that is related or not.  Being a novice I have no idea about what that means it seems to me this is a relatively older bag I have attached some photos if anyone could help me that would be great.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nikki1409 said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could help me. I have no idea about designer bags but I was gifted one from a lady who rather well off shall we say. She normally just donates them when she's had enough and buys a new one for everyone she gets rid of,  but being a friend of my mum she gave one to her for me as she thought I would like one as I would never have the funds to own one.  Problem is it is made from some sort of animal hair and I just cant stand the feel of it. Now I have had it a few years and it has just sat in my cupboard, i would like to sell it as it's a waste just sitting there. I put it up for sale but a lady that has been interested has told me it is not real due to the zipper. It has no logo but a embossed M and 6 which from my research the only thing that I remotely similar is the riri zips that I have seen with the m and 6 on the bottom below the logo so I am unsure if that is related or not.  Being a novice I have no idea about what that means it seems to me this is a relatively older bag I have attached some photos if anyone could help me that would be great.


This forum does not authenticate for sellers.  You need to contact a paid authentication agency.


----------



## Nikki1409

Ok thankyou anyway, I honestly have no idea I will have a look for one.


----------



## nathart

Hello! I just purchased this bag and am hoping to check if it's authentic.

Item Name: Unsure
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A (Was bought at a store in my city)
Link: N/A
Comments: If you have any insight of what this bag is called and when and where it was made, I would appreciate it!


----------



## avagavino

Prada Psycho said:


> Does the seller have the cards?  Post a picture of them.  I've never seen this model, but Prada has been known to make bags for a limited markets that aren't available worldwide.  This one is puzzling because many of the hallmarks look correct, but again, I just can't call this one.



Hello Prada Psycho!

Unfortunately, the seller doesn't have any other inclusions with the bag aside from the dustbag.

I have not purchased this bag yet.


----------



## Bratty1919

nathart said:


> Hello! I just purchased this bag and am hoping to check if it's authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Unsure
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A (Was bought at a store in my city)
> Link: N/A
> Comments: If you have any insight of what this bag is called and when and where it was made, I would appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4920338
> View attachment 4920339
> View attachment 4920340
> View attachment 4920341
> View attachment 4920342
> View attachment 4920344
> View attachment 4920345
> View attachment 4920404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920412



I’d like to see more hardware pictures.


----------



## nathart

Bratty1919 said:


> I’d like to see more hardware pictures.


Thanks! Here you go.


----------



## OAG

Greetings Prada enthusiasts!
I recently rediscovered two Prada handbags that were gifted a few years back, but after checking a few guides on determining if a product is genuine I am left a little confused. I am hoping some of the authenticators here can determine these are worth being salvaged and worn again.

Item Name: Prada tessuto quilting sacca
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: The main reason of uncertainty is that I cannot for the love of God find the white tag inside the pocket. After searching online it seems like this is a real deal breaker but the weird thing is I have an original receipt that came with one of the bags. I checked the address on it and there is indeed a Prada boutique at the adress in Milan - thus confirming that their origin is what I was told when recieving them.
I attached photos for the green one, that I have without the Prada lock and some form of documentation. I am aware by now that the card does not match the bag. The other is in aquamarine color and comes with the original lock - but without any documentation. If needed I will gladly attach photos of the other model.
Please note that the difference in color is due to white balance issues.

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

OAG said:


> Greetings Prada enthusiasts!
> I recently rediscovered two Prada handbags that were gifted a few years back, but after checking a few guides on determining if a product is genuine I am left a little confused. I am hoping some of the authenticators here can determine these are worth being salvaged and worn again.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tessuto quilting sacca
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: The main reason of uncertainty is that I cannot for the love of God find the white tag inside the pocket. After searching online it seems like this is a real deal breaker but the weird thing is I have an original receipt that came with one of the bags. I checked the address on it and there is indeed a Prada boutique at the adress in Milan - thus confirming that their origin is what I was told when recieving them.
> I attached photos for the green one, that I have without the Prada lock and some form of documentation. I am aware by now that the card does not match the bag. The other is in aquamarine color and comes with the original lock - but without any documentation. If needed I will gladly attach photos of the other model.
> Please note that the difference in color is due to white balance issues.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!



It's fake, but not for any of the reasons you mention. Don't waste your time with online "how to authenticate" sites.  Nine out of ten times, they're made by counterfeiters.  The other percentage is from people who wouldn't know a shoe from a hat, much less how to authenticate handbags, especially Prada. Those white tags don't mean a thing in terms of authenticity.

PS: They sell fake Prada in Milan as well.


----------



## Bratty1919

nathart said:


> Thanks! Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 4920976
> View attachment 4920977
> View attachment 4920978
> View attachment 4920979
> View attachment 4920987



Zippers?


----------



## nathart

Bratty1919 said:


> Zippers?



I hope that these are good.


----------



## Bratty1919

nathart said:


> I hope that these are good.
> 
> View attachment 4921082
> View attachment 4921083
> 
> View attachment 4921079
> View attachment 4921080
> View attachment 4921081



Did you read post 1, page 1?


----------



## Kitana0808

Hello Authenticators. I found this bag at my local thrift and honestly I am not too familiar with spotting fake pradas. There are no interior tags or authentication cards. If someone could please help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## nathart

Bratty1919 said:


> Did you read post 1, page 1?


I did, but I may have missed more? I thought I included the zippers and their ends in that one. Here are some extra pictures of hardware and interior zip, and some interior with flash pictures. Sorry for all of the back and forth!


----------



## missfiggy

OAG said:


> Greetings Prada enthusiasts!
> I recently rediscovered two Prada handbags that were gifted a few years back, but after checking a few guides on determining if a product is genuine I am left a little confused. I am hoping some of the authenticators here can determine these are worth being salvaged and worn again.
> 
> Item Name: Prada tessuto quilting sacca
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: The main reason of uncertainty is that I cannot for the love of God find the white tag inside the pocket. After searching online it seems like this is a real deal breaker but the weird thing is I have an original receipt that came with one of the bags. I checked the address on it and there is indeed a Prada boutique at the adress in Milan - thus confirming that their origin is what I was told when recieving them.
> I attached photos for the green one, that I have without the Prada lock and some form of documentation. I am aware by now that the card does not match the bag. The other is in aquamarine color and comes with the original lock - but without any documentation. If needed I will gladly attach photos of the other model.
> Please note that the difference in color is due to white balance issues.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!



All that the receipt proves is that someone bought something at that store. It was probably put in with the junk bags in a deliberate effort to deceive. And it wouldn't be the first time that's ever been done.

The bag is not authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Kitana0808 said:


> Hello Authenticators. I found this bag at my local thrift and honestly I am not too familiar with spotting fake pradas. There are no interior tags or authentication cards. If someone could please help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks a bunch!



YIKES!!!!!  Burn it!!! Really horrible fake.


----------



## Kitana0808

missfiggy said:


> YIKES!!!!!  Burn it!!! Really horrible fake.


Omg   Ok Will do...luckily I only paid a few bucks!


----------



## Bratty1919

nathart said:


> I did, but I may have missed more? I thought I included the zippers and their ends in that one. Here are some extra pictures of hardware and interior zip, and some interior with flash pictures. Sorry for all of the back and forth!
> 
> View attachment 4921422
> View attachment 4921423
> View attachment 4921424
> View attachment 4921425
> View attachment 4921426
> View attachment 4921427
> View attachment 4921428
> View attachment 4921429
> View attachment 4921430
> View attachment 4921431
> View attachment 4921432
> View attachment 4921433



I’d like to see underside the zipper pulls, as well as clear close-ups of any lettering on all hardware.


----------



## nathart

Bratty1919 said:


> I’d like to see underside the zipper pulls, as well as clear close-ups of any lettering on all hardware.


I have the close-ups of lettering here (there's only 3, on one side only of each clasp). The underside of the zipper pull is really hard to get as it's a narrow bag, so I didn't want to pull it open wider for fear of ruining the zipper. If this isn't enough then I understand. The main zipper pull actually has a symbol (trying to show it in the last 3 pictures but I don't think it shows up, but it's $ sign.) Thanks!


----------



## idonothave1

Hello - I’ve been getting into denim bags, and this Vintage Prada Denim bag caught my eye. I’m not sure if the chain strap is supposed to look like that by design, and unfortunately there is no serial # or model #. Is there enough info and would you help me authenticate it? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Authentic PRADA Denim Chain Shoulder Bag Blue Leather 86891
Listing number: 164554503289
Seller ID: steven-japan2525
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:431a791c1760a6e610cc8ddffff63422|iid:1


----------



## Prada Psycho

idonothave1 said:


> Hello - I’ve been getting into denim bags, and this Vintage Prada Denim bag caught my eye. I’m not sure if the chain strap is supposed to look like that by design, and unfortunately there is no serial # or model #. Is there enough info and would you help me authenticate it? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic PRADA Denim Chain Shoulder Bag Blue Leather 86891
> Listing number: 164554503289
> Seller ID: steven-japan2525
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Denim-Chain-Shoulder-Bag-Blue-Leather-86891/164554503289?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=4edbc823bebe4c45802a162265b22700&pid=100675&rk=12&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164211145012&itm=164554503289&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4da405d7-396f-11eb-9a01-56094ae948b1|parentrq:431a791c1760a6e610cc8ddffff63422|iid:1




No red flags that I can see.  Did you see the comment about "perfume smell" in the description?  For me, that would be a deal breaker. If you aren't sensitive or allergic, no problem.

As to the strap, I have no idea. It almost looks like it may have been replaced with that fuzzy material, but it could have been made that way intentionally by Prada.  I've not seen that with any of the chain strap bags before. I can't imagine that normal wear and tear would create that.  If I were getting it, the first thing I'd do is cut that fabric out of the chain.  Makes it look cheap.

Edit note:  Well, apparently it was made by Prada that way.  Here's one that sold at Bergdorf Goodman in a bit darker color.  Me no likey!












						Prada Denim Chain Shoulder Bag
					

Shop Denim Chain Shoulder Bag from Prada at Bergdorf Goodman, where you'll find free shipping on a fantastic selection of unparalleled designer fashion.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				






Another in a different color.









						Prada Corda Pattina Sottospalla Canvas Shoulder Bag BR4659- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Prada Corda Pattina Sottospalla Canvas Shoulder Bag BR4659. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## idonothave1

@Prada Psycho I appreciate your review and your feedback on the bag! I’m not sensitive to smells, but I’ll need to think it over more. Thank you for providing additional screenshots and info on the bag!


----------



## ether004

Hi. I just purchased this bag as a gift. Now questioning if it could be a fake. Any thoughts?

Here is the listing:








						Authentic  Prada Saffiano Lux Center Zip Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag, Black $900  | eBay
					

<p>Prada Saffiano Lux Center Zip Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag, Black $900. Condition is New with tiny defect. Bought it and never wore it. The only defect is that tiny spot, 1 mm , from the factory. You can’t even see it . Beautiful luxury bag! Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. No returns. Please...



					www.ebay.com
				




Thank you


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Item Name: Nylon Backpack
Seller ID: Manzcustoms22
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/16414421-prada-final-drop-b4-delete-prada-nylon-bagpack


----------



## mverhey

Item Name: Prada saffiano leather wallet - NWT (New with Tag) 
Listing number: 055746619797
Seller ID: bleuangel_88
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-5f399e8112d880defb6ede80
Comments: Just purchased off Poshmark, its getting authenticated by PM but I wanted a second opinion


----------



## xtrava1

Hello,

I am unsure if I have posted in the correct forum, but I was hoping someone could help me identify what year or collection this bag is from. I purchased this a few weeks back from Fashionphile. The original listing didn't have much information on the bag itself. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bratty1919

ALittleOldMan said:


> Item Name: Nylon Backpack
> Seller ID: Manzcustoms22
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/16414421-prada-final-drop-b4-delete-prada-nylon-bagpack
> View attachment 4926181
> View attachment 4926182
> View attachment 4926183
> View attachment 4926184
> View attachment 4926185
> View attachment 4926186
> View attachment 4926187
> View attachment 4926188
> View attachment 4926190
> View attachment 4926191
> View attachment 4926192



This should be fine.


----------



## EastDifference

Item Name: prada essuto nylon pochette
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: Bought over a year ago so it no longer works.
Comments: If you need any other photos please let me know.


----------



## Bratty1919

EastDifference said:


> Item Name: prada essuto nylon pochette
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: Bought over a year ago so it no longer works.
> Comments: If you need any other photos please let me know.
> View attachment 4930398
> View attachment 4930399
> View attachment 4930400
> View attachment 4930401
> View attachment 4930402
> View attachment 4930403
> View attachment 4930404
> View attachment 4930405



This is quite old, but likely real.


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hello, would love to get this Prada authenticated.
I believe it is called a bowler bag which was purchased years ago from Fashionphile when they were selling on eBay.
I have the bag and please let me know if you need more pictures. You guys are awesome and I certainly appreciate your time and opinion.


----------



## bagsforeverand

bagsforeverand said:


> Hello, would love to get this Prada authenticated.
> I believe it is called a bowler bag which was purchased years ago from Fashionphile when they were selling on eBay.
> I have the bag and please let me know if you need more pictures. You guys are awesome and I certainly appreciate your time and opinion.


Its a very light weight bag and there is no Prada etched on the round metal piece that hangs. Thanks


----------



## bagsforeverand

bagsforeverand said:


> Its a very light weight bag and there is no Prada etched on the round metal piece that hangs. Thanks


Sorry for several post but here are more pictures


----------



## Bratty1919

bagsforeverand said:


> Sorry for several post but here are more pictures



These pictures aren’t very clear/focused


----------



## Deleted member 732382

Item Name: "Prada Small Shoulder Bag"
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: ShopBoketto on Heroine.com
Link: Link
Comments: I am looking for this vintage Prada backpack: ART. V152 TESSUTO MONTAGN, which this looks like it is. The seller claims it's authentic and mentions an authenticity card in the description, but doesn't show it in the photos. Also the interior plaque says PRADA MADE IN ITALY whereas all the other plaques on other vintage V152 backpacks I've seen online say PRADA MILANO MADE IN ITALY.


----------



## Deleted member 732382

Adding the last 3 photos:


----------



## bagsforeverand

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures aren’t very clear/focused


Let me try again. Hopefully these are better. Thanks again.
Bowler bag purchased from Fashionphile years ago when they were selling on eBay. There was no card when purchased.


----------



## bagsforeverand

bagsforeverand said:


> Let me try again. Hopefully these are better. Thanks again.
> Bowler bag purchased from Fashionphile years ago when they were selling on eBay. There was no card when purchased.


Few more pictures


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi!

Could you check this beautiful piece?
Item Name: bandoliera 
Listing number:
Seller ID: /
Link: /
Comments: outlet item?


----------



## missfiggy

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you check this beautiful piece?
> Item Name: bandoliera
> *Listing number:*
> *Seller ID: /*
> *Link: /*
> Comments: outlet item?



Please supply missing details.


----------



## Bratty1919

bagsforeverand said:


> Few more pictures



This is real.


----------



## bagsforeverand

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


YAY Happy dance! Thank you so much!!!! I appreciate you taking the time to look at it and get your expert opinion. Just curious do you happen to know the year this bag was made? It certainly looks like Prada is producing the old style and yay I have the original.


----------



## missfiggy

To our wonderful Prada tpfers - wishing you all a happy, merry, tipsy, joyfilled Christmas.  It's already Christmas where I am so we've started on the happy, merry, tipsy joyfilled already...lol.  And here's hoping 2021 is an improvement on the fiasco that was 2020!!!!


----------



## bagsforeverand

missfiggy said:


> View attachment 4937427
> 
> 
> To our wonderful Prada tpfers - wishing you all a happy, merry, tipsy, joyfilled Christmas.  It's already Christmas where I am so we've started on the happy, merry, tipsy joyfilled already...lol.  And here's hoping 2021 is an improvement on the fiasco that was 2020!!!!


A very Merry Christmas to you and family! Thank you so much for taking the time to look at the Prada bags that hopefully are the real deal! May 2021 bring more safety to our world.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> View attachment 4937427
> 
> 
> To our wonderful Prada tpfers - wishing you all a happy, merry, tipsy, joyfilled Christmas.  It's already Christmas where I am so we've started on the happy, merry, tipsy joyfilled already...lol.  And here's hoping 2021 is an improvement on the fiasco that was 2020!!!!


Merry Christmas!!  Thank you, Missfiggy, for all the work you're doing here! And thank you, all the other tpfers who provide their immense knowledge and save us from wasting our money!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.



Hello, Would you please authenticate this Prada zip around wallet that I purchased on poshmark from tnrachels? The material is pebbled leather. Gold brass hardware. Blue leather lining. Front plated logo and inside logo. Measures about 7.5" x 4.5" Thank you.








						New Prada grey leather wallet authentic!
					

Shop tnrachels's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Prada new grey leather wallet . Blue interior never used




					poshmark.com


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I hope you can help me. This isn’t an eBay purchase. A guy I know buys out storage units. He knows I collect bags and that I pay up no nonsense so he gives me dibs when he finds any. I know Prada ok but have never seen a duffle bag. Would you mind looking at it to see if it looks ok? He’s a good guy and told me if anything is ever fake he’ll refund me.
Name: Prada duffle bag
Seller: storage auction friend 

thank you!!!!


----------



## sbaraks

Item Name: Prada Hand Pouch Black Nylon Auth 19694
Listing number:303811637441
Seller ID: brand street.tokyo 
Link: eBay Link
Comments: I would love some help authenticating this purse if these photos are sufficient! TIA!


----------



## fareedboda

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.

I just purchased it.

The sale was on eBay and it can be found at the following item number 324424879393 (completed items)

Thank you so much. Fareed


----------



## missfiggy

fareedboda said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> 
> I just purchased it.
> 
> The sale was on eBay and it can be found at the following item number 324424879393 (completed items)
> 
> Thank you so much. Fareed



Please attach ebay link.


----------



## nata312

Hi all 

can I please authenticate this Prada hand bag. Found at reputable antique vintage shop
Condition of the bag is well worn 

Thank You in advance


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

Hi everyone! New person here 
Saw this gorgeous bag on Mercari but have heard of horror stories with their authentication services. Can you help authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria in Medium
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Miriam Navarro
Link: https://merc.li/jVj2FXbBb
Comments: She posted a mix of stock and real photos. No authenticity cards.


----------



## missfiggy

nata312 said:


> Hi all
> 
> can I please authenticate this Prada hand bag. Found at reputable antique vintage shop
> Condition of the bag is well worn
> 
> Thank You in advance




Photos as per post #1.


----------



## fareedboda

missfiggy said:


> Please attach ebay link.



authentic Prada Bag | eBay

Sorry for the omission

Fareed


----------



## missfiggy

fareedboda said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.
> 
> I just purchased it.
> 
> The sale was on eBay and it can be found at the following item number 324424879393 (completed items)
> 
> Thank you so much. Fareed



This looks authentic, and quite beautiful.  One of my fave colors.


----------



## fareedboda

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic, and quite beautiful.  One of my fave colors.



Thank you so much 

Fareed


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

tinascloset said:


> Hi everyone! New person here
> Saw this gorgeous bag on Mercari but have heard of horror stories with their authentication services. Can you help authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Galleria in Medium
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Miriam Navarro
> Link: https://merc.li/jVj2FXbBb
> Comments: She posted a mix of stock and real photos. No authenticity cards.


Bump & some questions:
- The seller says the hole is at the seam, which (I think) should be fixable. Does the price appropriately reflect that? And would Prada do repairs  if there’s no authenticity card?
- I also notice the inside plaque says “Made in Italy” - I’ve seen a mix of this and “Milano” in other Gallerias. Which is accurate, or can it be both?


----------



## missfiggy

tinascloset said:


> Bump & some questions:
> - The seller says the hole is at the seam, which (I think) should be fixable. Does the price appropriately reflect that? And would Prada do repairs  if there’s no authenticity card?
> - I also notice the inside plaque says “Made in Italy” - I’ve seen a mix of this and “Milano” in other Gallerias. Which is accurate, or can it be both?



Can't help without clear photos especially of the lining and all badges and plaques.  I've seen fakes authenticated by the real real.  And that torn lining stinks to high heaven of a "Made in ...." tag being removed.  

At this stage, and with the supplied photos, applying the "would I buy it myself" test, the answer is a definite NO.


----------



## nata312

missfiggy said:


> Photos as per post #1.



thank you for your reply

the bag is at an antique shop and I don’t have access to it to take the photos as required.

from the photos I have uploaded, I would greatly appreciate it if you can give an opinion?

other information which might be relevant is the price: $220 aud, approx. $180 US

thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

nata312 said:


> thank you for your reply
> 
> the bag is at an antique shop and I don’t have access to it to take the photos as required.
> 
> from the photos I have uploaded, I would greatly appreciate it if you can give an opinion?
> 
> other information which might be relevant is the price: $220 aud, approx. $180 US
> 
> thank you in advance



Can't help you without the necessary photos.


----------



## Highendlessbag

chvdtn said:


> Hi Missfiggy,
> Thanks so much for your quick reply! I jumped the gun after reading through lots of reviews and the bag should be arriving Friday. Looks like JS has a 30 day return policy so I'll be posting more close-up pics when I get it.
> 
> Appreciate it so much.


How was your experience with jomashop? I am still on the fence about buying, worried it they might sell replicas as the price is too good to be true. Let me know.


----------



## Kateveronica

Recently bought this white Saffiano leather Prada crossbody from a very popular Instagram Live Personal Shopper and got it at a steal of a deal. I’m assuming it was from an outlet, regardless I love the bag. However, I can’t seem to find a photo of it anywhere on the internet. Has anyone ever seen this bag? She said it’s called a “white saffiano leather crossbody with gold hardware” with no name. Any feedback would be soo appreciated ! TIA !


----------



## JenniferLizotye

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.





Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Help authenticita a prada


----------



## JenniferLizotye

JenniferLizotye said:


> Help authenticitate a prada I cannot post pictures please help.


----------



## tehzeeb16

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Turchese
Listing number: BW612904 
Price: $305.00
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-turchese-612904
Comments: I have always wanted a Prada purse and decided to finally take the plunge and treat myself for my birthday. I have never tried this before so please do let me know if the photos are not up to your standards and I apologize in advance. Thank you for your time and consideration! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## IntheOcean

@JenniferLizotye

Click on "Attach files" in the bottom left corner. You don't have to quote another message, by the way, just scroll to the bottom of the page and there will be a box to type in your reply.


----------



## jlove

Please accept this as a request to authenticate the following:
Item Name: Prada Saffiano Rose Print Chain Wallet Black
Listing number: Item # 597414 
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link:  PRADA Saffiano Rose Print Chain Wallet Black 597414 (fashionphile.com)


----------



## missfiggy

jlove said:


> Please accept this as a request to authenticate the following:
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Rose Print Chain Wallet Black
> Listing number: Item # 597414
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link:  PRADA Saffiano Rose Print Chain Wallet Black 597414 (fashionphile.com)



Looks authentic and you have Fashionphile's guarantee of authenticity or money back.  Post photos when you receive it if you would like further assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

tehzeeb16 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Turchese
> Listing number: BW612904
> Price: $305.00
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-turchese-612904
> Comments: I have always wanted a Prada purse and decided to finally take the plunge and treat myself for my birthday. I have never tried this before so please do let me know if the photos are not up to your standards and I apologize in advance. Thank you for your time and consideration! I really do appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4941070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941095





I think this one is ok - wait for any of the other authenticators to comment for confirmation.

And you also have Fashionphile's money back guarantee on authenticity.


----------



## jlove

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic and you have Fashionphile's guarantee of authenticity or money back.  Post photos when you receive it if you would like further assessment.


Thank you so much!  I will


----------



## Prada Psycho

Highendlessbag said:


> How was your experience with jomashop? I am still on the fence about buying, worried it they might sell replicas as the price is too good to be true. Let me know.


I've bought Prada nylon bags from Jomashop that were 150% authentic.  Also purchased some Montblanc pens and Movado watches, equally authentic. That's not to say they can't let a fake slip by them. Happens to the most reputable resellers and overstock sellers like Jomashop.  If you see something you like, purchase it and take the required pictures then post here with the proper authentication request form.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tehzeeb16 said:


> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Double Zip Tote Turchese
> Listing number: BW612904
> Price: $305.00
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-saffiano-medium-galleria-double-zip-tote-turchese-612904
> Comments: I have always wanted a Prada purse and decided to finally take the plunge and treat myself for my birthday. I have never tried this before so please do let me know if the photos are not up to your standards and I apologize in advance. Thank you for your time and consideration! I really do appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 4941070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941095


@missfiggy  I'm thinking this one is fine also.  The missing "MILANO" tag on the front is so typical of Prada's shyte workmanship that it only lends to my feeling it's authentic. Sad, but true.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Signing off from the coast of North Carolina.  Planning to kick 2020 righteously in the arse!  HAPPY 2021!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Signing off from the coast of North Carolina.  Planning to kick 2020 righteously in the arse!  HAPPY 2021!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942580


Whoot whoot - so far you've escaped the censors ... hahahahahahahaha!!!
Ditto your sentiments!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Whoot whoot - so far you've escaped the censors ... hahahahahahahaha!!!
> Ditto your sentiments!!!!




*It's all in the spelling and country of origin.  Therefore, 2020 being one hellaciously shyte year, it's only appropriate to kick it in the arse and welcome 2021.    *


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> *It's all in the spelling and country of origin.  Therefore, 2020 being one hellaciously shyte year, it's only appropriate to kick it in the arse and welcome 2021.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942981




ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## xforeverlove11

Highendlessbag said:


> How was your experience with jomashop? I am still on the fence about buying, worried it they might sell replicas as the price is too good to be true. Let me know.


I have ordered from there before and know several people who have and I even encouraged it. If you do live in another nation just be prepared for taxes. But the Jomashop is a legitimate business run in NY. *Jomashop's* business model is entirely legal, and they sell authentic at lower prices because they operate the same way an outlet does (selling old season stuff for example).


----------



## millamagia

Authenticate this bag please!!

Item name: Prada saffiano tote cipria
Listing number: 13582301
Seller ID: Kati


Photos...
Thank you if someone takes time to authenticate this bag.


----------



## xforeverlove11

millamagia said:


> Authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Prada saffiano tote cipria
> Listing number: 13582301
> Seller ID: Kati
> 
> 
> Photos...


There's a slight chance this maybe due to lighting but the interior color of the bag is off. The auth bag is more pinkish [see image] and not beige.


----------



## millamagia

xforeverlove11 said:


> Can you please post more photos of the inside tag and the number code tag. Such as these:




Yes..


----------



## millamagia

Bottom of the bag

I have bough the bag from Vestiaire


----------



## millamagia

I gouldnt find the made in Italy tag....and the number....

Here is another pictures of the card..


----------



## jlp830

Hi authenticators, happy new year.

Could you tell me if this bag for sale is authentic or not? The seller originally said it was authentic, but now she's saying she's unsure and not willing to accept a return if it is found to be fake so I wanted to get as much information as possible.

Item Name: Women’s Prada Bag Shoulder Bag
Listing number: m29933706560
Seller ID: millionsmerch
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29933706560/?iv_code=YVJKYG&object_id=m29933706560&object_type=item
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

jlp830 said:


> Hi authenticators, happy new year.
> 
> Could you tell me if this bag for sale is authentic or not? The seller originally said it was authentic, but now she's saying she's unsure and not willing to accept a return if it is found to be fake so I wanted to get as much information as possible.
> 
> Item Name: Women’s Prada Bag Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: m29933706560
> Seller ID: millionsmerch
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29933706560/?iv_code=YVJKYG&object_id=m29933706560&object_type=item
> Comments:




This alone would have me doing a fast 180:

*Replica Women’s Prada Bag Shoulder Bag*

I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## missfiggy

millamagia said:


> I gouldnt find the made in Italy tag....and the number....
> 
> Here is another pictures of the card..



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

jlp830 said:


> Hi authenticators, happy new year.
> 
> Could you tell me if this bag for sale is authentic or not? The seller originally said it was authentic, but now she's saying she's unsure and not willing to accept a return if it is found to be fake so I wanted to get as much information as possible.
> 
> Item Name: Women’s Prada Bag Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: m29933706560
> Seller ID: millionsmerch
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29933706560/?iv_code=YVJKYG&object_id=m29933706560&object_type=item
> Comments:



If she won't refund if it's found to be fake then you should totally leave it alone.  Because it is actually very very fake.


----------



## jlp830

missfiggy said:


> If she won't refund if it's found to be fake then you should totally leave it alone.  Because it is actually very very fake.


Hahaha thank you missfiggy and Prada Psycho!


----------



## millamagia

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.




Thank you!!!! 

I was selling the bag because I dont like the color but now Im not sure. 

I was thinking of bying Prada saffiano bag in Caramel color.


----------



## aunt01

Spoiler: item



Item Name: Prada 2000 Re-Edition Shoulder Bag (leather)
Listing number:  264969776359
Seller ID: yunjia516516
Link: Ebay Link
Comments: Really like this style and haven't been able to find this besides the Taiwan site, not sure if this is authentic and would love to know before purchasing. It seems they don't accept returns and claim it's authentic. I don't recall it being made in China as the tag states, but some posts are claiming this has been a thing for a while now. Thank you for your help!!
Original Style from Website



Edit: Nevermind I noticed they sell replicas in their feedback!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## elinor1002

jlp830 said:


> Hi authenticators, happy new year.
> 
> Could you tell me if this bag for sale is authentic or not? The seller originally said it was authentic, but now she's saying she's unsure and not willing to accept a return if it is found to be fake so I wanted to get as much information as possible.
> 
> Item Name: Women’s Prada Bag Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: m29933706560
> Seller ID: millionsmerch
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m29933706560/?iv_code=YVJKYG&object_id=m29933706560&object_type=item
> Comments:


For the future, just know that on mercari you have three days to accept an item. If there’s an issue, like the item being fake . you can file a return within those days and get a return. The seller can’t not accept it, Mercari will send you a return label.


----------



## tatiana6909

hey ladies! Happy New Year! 

could you please check out the prada below? thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto and Nappa Striped Mordore Two Way Bag
Listing number: Instagram
Seller ID: watchyouwant.backup
Link:   

additional pics below.


----------



## tatiana6909

tatiana6909 said:


> hey ladies! Happy New Year!
> 
> could you please check out the prada below? thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto and Nappa Striped Mordore Two Way Bag
> Listing number: Instagram
> Seller ID: watchyouwant.backup
> Link:
> 
> additional pics below.




more pics below.


----------



## missfiggy

tatiana6909 said:


> hey ladies! Happy New Year!
> 
> could you please check out the prada below? thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto and Nappa Striped Mordore Two Way Bag
> Listing number: Instagram
> Seller ID: watchyouwant.backup
> Link:
> 
> additional pics below.




This is authentic.


----------



## kj1008

Please authenticate this Prada Lux Double Zip White Trim Black Saffiano:
Listing number:24110821
Seller ID: (?)
Link: http://trsy.co/24110821 

Thank you!


----------



## tatiana6909

missfiggy said:


> This is authentic.



yaaay! thanks missfiggy!


----------



## Pinksashimi

Hello Authenticators,
Hope you can help me authenticate Does prada have leather pulls with "PRADA" debossed on it? I am not hoping much for this item. I picked it from goodwill.


----------



## IntheOcean

Pinksashimi said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Hope you can help me authenticate Does prada have leather pulls with "PRADA" debossed on it? I am not hoping much for this item. I picked it from goodwill.


Hi & welcome to tPF! Please read post #1 in this thread and submit all the photos necessary for authenticating.


----------



## Pinksashimi

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to tPF! Please read post #1 in this thread and submit all the photos necessary for authenticating.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm sorry for my error. Here are the photos I took. Btw, i use daylight bulbs if thats a factor. 

To add, it doesnt have a qa number tag and a zipper brand embossed on it. It's heavily tarnished but the original color is matte-ish gold. Some flags there. 

I'm quite new to bags but i'm ok learning from my mistakes.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pinksashimi said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'm sorry for my error. Here are the photos I took. Btw, i use daylight bulbs if thats a factor.
> 
> To add, it doesnt have a qa number tag and a zipper brand embossed on it. It's heavily tarnished but the original color is matte-ish gold. Some flags there.
> 
> I'm quite new to bags but* i'm ok learning from my mistakes.*




Consider this one a lesson learned.  It's such a sad little fake. Also, since you got at at a Goodwill store, consider whatever you paid for it as a charitable tax deduction if you can't return it.


----------



## sbaraks

Hi! Happy New Year! I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire - it was authenticated by them but I’ve heard they are not reliable when it comes to authentication.

Is this bag actually authentic?


----------



## Pinksashimi

Prada Psycho said:


> Consider this one a lesson learned.  It's such a sad little fake. Also, since you got at at a Goodwill store, consider whatever you paid for it as a charitable tax deduction if you can't return it.


Thank you for your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## fasttfashion

Hi purse hounds! Need help authenticating a bag. I have mixed feelings about it, but want some honed eyes to take a look. Mercari had authenticated it, but I’m not sure how well they work.. I only have one other Prada, and they are not similar enough for me to know what I’m looking at here with this one. This one the interior lining is much thicker feeling than my other bag, and sounds almost like a waterproof liner on a mattress against the leather bag itself whereas my other bag is silkier feeling when ran between the fingers. Not sure if that’s right, unless it’s the difference between a hardly used bag and a used bags, or difference between styles/era. Not *every* piece of metal says Prada on it. Also, I see no “made in Italy...” fabric tag, just one that reads (LN 0394). Anyhow, would love your opinions.


----------



## missfiggy

fasttfashion said:


> Hi purse hounds! Need help authenticating a bag. I have mixed feelings about it, but want some honed eyes to take a look. Mercari had authenticated it, but I’m not sure how well they work.. I only have one other Prada, and they are not similar enough for me to know what I’m looking at here with this one. This one the interior lining is much thicker feeling than my other bag, and sounds almost like a waterproof liner on a mattress against the leather bag itself whereas my other bag is silkier feeling when ran between the fingers. Not sure if that’s right, unless it’s the difference between a hardly used bag and a used bags, or difference between styles/era. Not *every* piece of metal says Prada on it. Also, I see no “made in Italy...” fabric tag, just one that reads (LN 0394). Anyhow, would love your opinions.
> View attachment 4948336
> View attachment 4948337
> View attachment 4948338
> View attachment 4948339
> View attachment 4948340
> View attachment 4948341
> View attachment 4948342
> View attachment 4948343
> View attachment 4948344
> View attachment 4948345
> View attachment 4948346
> View attachment 4948347


 Please repost using the correct format.


----------



## fasttfashion

missfiggy said:


> Please repost using the correct format.


Like so?

Item Name: Crocodile Bauletto
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Need help authenticating this bag. Is it a problem that the “made in..” fabric tag isn’t existent? There’s a LN 0394 tag instead.


----------



## missfiggy

fasttfashion said:


> Like so?
> 
> Item Name: Crocodile Bauletto
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Need help authenticating this bag. Is it a problem that the “made in..” fabric tag isn’t existent? There’s a LN 0394 tag instead.
> View attachment 4948505
> View attachment 4948506
> View attachment 4948507
> View attachment 4948508
> View attachment 4948509
> View attachment 4948510
> View attachment 4948511
> View attachment 4948512
> View attachment 4948513
> View attachment 4948514
> View attachment 4948516



This looks like an authentic Prada, authentic crocodile (not printed leather) Bauletto - original price would have been well in excess of US$10,000. From somewhere in the early 2000s, or possibly a little earlier. The thicker quality of the lining is indicative of an older bag also. If it's authentic crocodile, it could be affected by some CITES restrictions.


----------



## fasttfashion

missfiggy said:


> This looks like an authentic Prada, authentic crocodile (not printed leather) Bauletto - original price would have been well in excess of US$10,000. From somewhere in the early 2000s, or possibly a little earlier. The thicker quality of the lining is indicative of an older bag also. If it's authentic crocodile, it could be affected by some CITES restrictions.


Thank you. That would be something! I definitely paid a lot less than $10,000. The only other version I’ve seen of this bag online is a Pinterest photo to an old posting that can’t be viewed anymore on The real real. It sold for $1,650 with an estimated retail of $8,000. If this is authentically that, for $450 it’s a steal and I can’t complain. Thanks for your input!


----------



## pjarvis

Hi All! Would someone please help me authenticate this nylon prada? 

I’m pretty sure it is authentic, but unsure about the dust bag. Many thanks! Xx

Item Name: Prada Studded Tessuto Vela White Nylon Bag
Listing number: 264991327510
Seller ID: rizzybanker
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Studded-Tessuto-Vela-White-Nylon-Bag-/264991327510


----------



## ilakw3354

Hello,
     This is my first time posting. I am looking for this quilted style of vintage Prada bag. While it is authenticated according to the site, the logo seems off centered, and I would like another set of eyes before I purchase.

Item name: Nylon Tessuto Impuntu Quilted Shoulder Bag Cocco
Listingno. 608890
Seller id: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/prada-nylon-tessuto-impuntu-quilted-shoulder-bag-cocco-608890


----------



## ilakw3354

Hello, can you help authenticate please.

Item name: Vintage Prada Logo Quilted Tessuto Tan Nylon Chsin Shoulder Bag

Listing number: 174535014238

Seller ID: EBay seller donzimmerma-0

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...014238?hash=item28a318f75e:g:~v0AAOSwpd9fv9kn


----------



## Beaty

Hi! I purchased this Prada Cleo in blush pink on VC. They authentificated it, but I would like
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to hear your opinion as the bag does not have cards. I was very disappointed to learn that it was made in China and the plaque inside says “Prada Milano” and not “Prada made in Italy”. All my other Prada items were made in Italy, but I know that Prada manufactures some of the thing in China as well.


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi everyone and happy new year! I really wanted help on authenticating this prada bag, found it at a thrift store.


----------



## Bratty1919

sbaraks said:


> Hi! Happy New Year! I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire - it was authenticated by them but I’ve heard they are not reliable when it comes to authentication.
> 
> Is this bag actually authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946988
> View attachment 4946989
> View attachment 4946990
> View attachment 4946991
> View attachment 4946992
> View attachment 4946993
> View attachment 4946994
> View attachment 4946995
> View attachment 4946996



This is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi everyone and happy new year! I really wanted help on authenticating this prada bag, found it at a thrift store.


Lucky find!


----------



## Bratty1919

pjarvis said:


> Hi All! Would someone please help me authenticate this nylon prada?
> 
> I’m pretty sure it is authentic, but unsure about the dust bag. Many thanks! Xx
> 
> Item Name: Prada Studded Tessuto Vela White Nylon Bag
> Listing number: 264991327510
> Seller ID: rizzybanker
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Studded-Tessuto-Vela-White-Nylon-Bag-/264991327510
> 
> View attachment 4948683
> View attachment 4948684
> View attachment 4948685
> View attachment 4948686
> View attachment 4948687
> View attachment 4948688
> View attachment 4948689
> View attachment 4948690



Pictures are insufficient.


----------



## Alexa2001

Bratty1919 said:


> Lucky find!


is it real?


----------



## agobygirl

Item Name: Prada Shoulder Bag
Listing number: Unknown - purchased on Poshmark
Seller ID:leeward_charity
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...FTMdnnKoM&_branch_match_id=876194278069689884
Comments: Hi! Thank you in advance for any help I purchased this purse and was so excited because it is my first Prada! But, after looking at multiple websites and countless items in this thread (trying to find a similar purse) I started to wonder if it was actually a Prada. I am considering getting it rehabbed, which is expensive, so I don't want to do that unless I'm sure that it's real. Please, if someone has time, let me know if I made a mistake!! My fingers are crossed that I did not Please let me know if you need any additional photos. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi i stumbled upon this listing on ebay, can i get some help in figuring out whether its real or not?
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...160371?hash=item48e59174b3:g:8rIAAOSw3iRexgWY


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi i stumbled upon this listing on ebay, can i get some help in figuring out whether its real or not?
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...160371?hash=item48e59174b3:g:8rIAAOSw3iRexgWY



Authentic but in fairly poor condition.


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi everyone and happy new year! I really wanted help on authenticating this prada bag, found it at a thrift store.



"Lucky find" means that our authenticator thinks it's authentic.  So do I.  Good pick up.


----------



## Alexa2001

*hi I found another prada bag at this thrift store please can you help me authenticate it?*


----------



## Alexa2001

Alexa2001 said:


> *hi I found another prada bag at this thrift store please can you help me authenticate it?*


Here’s another full size pic of the bag


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> *hi I found another prada bag at this thrift store please can you help me authenticate it?*


Please post the photos we require as set out in post #1.


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi I'm sorry about that  here’s the clearer pics. Please do help me authenticate it!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Namerada nylon tote
Listing number:
Seller ID:Y7867815801
Link:https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/100431623032
Comments:Hi, ladies. Please help me authenticate this vintage tote bag, please. Thank you.


----------



## Alexa2001

missfiggy said:


> Please post the photos we require as set out in post #1.


Yes I'm so sorry about that! I have posted again


----------



## HappyJas

Happy New Yea everyone. Could you please help authenticate this Prada backpack?
Item Name:*Black Quilted Tessuto Impuntu Nylon Backpack Bag 2VZ066*
Listing number:371842
Seller ID: yoogis closet
Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-quilted-tessuto-impuntu-nylon-backpack-bag-2vz066.html
Comments: I bought it already as they have authenticity guarantee. I can only provide more photos when I receive it if their photos are not enough.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## HappyJas

Dear authenticators,

could you please help authenticate this one also?

Item Name: Prada BN2545
Listing number:224262402323
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-PR...-/224262402323?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
Comments: I’ve bought from this seller before and had a good experience with them except their photos are always overexposed. Hopefully they are enough for you to authenticate.

Really appreciate your kind assistance. Many thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi I'm sorry about that  here’s the clearer pics. Please do help me authenticate it!
> 
> View attachment 4952027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952032


So fake it makes my stomach churn.


----------



## Prada Psycho

MarkWoo said:


> Item Namerada nylon tote
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:Y7867815801
> Link:https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/100431623032
> Comments:Hi, ladies. Please help me authenticate this vintage tote bag, please. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4952064
> View attachment 4952065
> View attachment 4952066
> View attachment 4952067
> View attachment 4952068
> View attachment 4952069




Vintage nylons aren't my forte, so wait for @Bratty1919  to chime in, but I_ think_ this might be authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi I'm sorry about that  here’s the clearer pics. Please do help me authenticate it!
> 
> View attachment 4952027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952032




As I suspected - what a STINKER of a fake.


----------



## Alexa2001

Prada Psycho said:


> So fake it makes my stomach churn.





missfiggy said:


> As I suspected - what a STINKER of a fake.


Thank you so much ladies for replying! It was an online thrift store and I didn't purchase it luckily, something screamed fake to me, as the color nor handles seemed to exist with this design of Prada. Y'all are amazing, thanks for all your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alexa2001 said:


> Thank you so much ladies for replying! It was an online thrift store and I didn't purchase it luckily, something screamed fake to me, as the color nor handles seemed to exist with this design of Prada. Y'all are amazing, thanks for all your help


Actually, that is a Prada design, but that's where it ends.  This design has been out for around 4-5(?) years now in a variety of leathers and details. That said, so have the fakes of this design and brooooother is that one a stinker.


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi please do help me authenticate this Prada bag I found again  in a thrift store! I’m positive it’s fake but I just want to be sure! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
Listing Number: NA 
Seller ID: demi6388794
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-re-edition-prada-handbag-13655977.shtml

Hi! May I please get some help authenticating this bag? It’s listed in Vestiaire collective. She said she lost the authenticity card it came with. She has sent additional photos that I have attached ! Thank you so much for your help in advance!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Pixie Dust

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt 
Listing number: - 
Seller ID:- 
Link:- 
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi please do help me authenticate this Prada bag I found again  in a thrift store! I’m positive it’s fake but I just want to be sure! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4953048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953056




Yep. Burn it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gphammy said:


> Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller ID: demi6388794
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-re-edition-prada-handbag-13655977.shtml
> 
> Hi! May I please get some help authenticating this bag? It’s listed in Vestiaire collective. She said she lost the authenticity card it came with. She has sent additional photos that I have attached ! Thank you so much for your help in advance!! I really appreciate it!



I'm not up to speed on these, @missfiggy has been studying them quite a bit, but this one looks fishy to me. Wait for her input though.  What I'm seeing may be a trait of these re-issues.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not up to speed on these, @missfiggy has been studying them quite a bit, but this one looks fishy to me. Wait for her input though.  What I'm seeing may be a trait of these re-issues.



thank you so much for your reply!! I appreciate it! 
 I’ll wait for @missfiggy s input!


----------



## MarkWoo

Prada Psycho said:


> Vintage nylons aren't my forte, so wait for @Bratty1919  to chime in, but I_ think_ this might be authentic.


Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi please do help me authenticate this Prada bag I found again  in a thrift store! I’m positive it’s fake but I just want to be sure! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4953048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953056



Fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> Item Name: 2005 Re-Edition Nylon Crossbody Bag (Black)
> Listing Number: NA
> Seller ID: demi6388794
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...cloth-re-edition-prada-handbag-13655977.shtml
> 
> Hi! May I please get some help authenticating this bag? It’s listed in Vestiaire collective. She said she lost the authenticity card it came with. She has sent additional photos that I have attached ! Thank you so much for your help in advance!! I really appreciate it!



Not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Close ups of the key cloche and the shoulder strap please.


----------



## lalalowell

Hi all! Need either reassurance that I'm being too skeptical, or confirmation this is junk. I'm still waiting on better pictures from the seller on Tradesy, but this is what I have so far. I'm pretty uncertain about this bag. There are some details that I'm not sure if it's just from weird angles/bad lighting, but they aren't sitting right with me.
Also, there's a weird stitch above the logo, in the seam, on the front of the bag that seems super off.
Thank you in advance for taking a look!


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> Close ups of the key cloche and the shoulder strap please.



Thank you so much @missfiggy for your input! This is what she sent me when I asked !


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> Thank you so much @missfiggy for your input! This is what she sent me when I asked !



Not the photos I wanted but I'm pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.




Close ups of the key cloche and the shoulder strap please.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> Not the photos I wanted but I'm pretty sure this is fake.



oh sorry!!! I didn’t know you weren’t talking to me!  thank you!!


----------



## fashion_girl

Hello! If anyone has time, can you please help authenticate these Prada fairy bags.  Thank you so much! Appreciate it greatly. 

Item Name: Prada fairy
Listing number:  - -
Seller ID: jaflasvegas
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-Limited-Edition-Fairy-print-handbag-5f8e191ed737fd40c186cbaa


----------



## fashion_girl

Here is another listing as well for the Prada fairy bag.
Thank you again!!

Item Name: Prada fairy
Listing number: 324437725345
Seller ID: twicevintageshop
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Ed...725345?hash=item4b89fed0a1:g:kzYAAOSwTMhf7gWm


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.





missfiggy said:


> Close ups of the key cloche and the shoulder strap please.



i apologize for the quality of the pics- I did not take them myself
So they are a bit blurry :/


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Here is another listing as well for the Prada fairy bag.
> Thank you again!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada fairy
> Listing number: 324437725345
> Seller ID: twicevintageshop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Ed...725345?hash=item4b89fed0a1:g:kzYAAOSwTMhf7gWm




Clumsy fake.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hello! If anyone has time, can you please help authenticate these Prada fairy bags.  Thank you so much! Appreciate it greatly.
> 
> Item Name: Prada fairy
> Listing number:  - -
> Seller ID: jaflasvegas
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-Limited-Edition-Fairy-print-handbag-5f8e191ed737fd40c186cbaa




Looks possibly authentic. Although not nearly enough photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Pixie Dust said:


> i apologize for the quality of the pics- I did not take them myself
> So they are a bit blurry :/



I really need the shoulder strap spread out flat so I can see along the whole length of it.  Leaning towards authentic at the moment.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Looks possibly authentic. Although not nearly enough photos.



Thanks missfiggy!!


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Looks possibly authentic. Although not nearly enough photos.



Thank you missfiggy.
Would these additional photos help a little more. Thank you so much!  I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Looks possibly authentic. Although not nearly enough photos.



I’m sorry. Here’s a few more pictures.
Thank you again!!


----------



## Bratty1919

MarkWoo said:


> Item Namerada nylon tote
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:Y7867815801
> Link:https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/100431623032
> Comments:Hi, ladies. Please help me authenticate this vintage tote bag, please. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4952064
> View attachment 4952065
> View attachment 4952066
> View attachment 4952067
> View attachment 4952068
> View attachment 4952069



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Bratty1919

lalalowell said:


> Hi all! Need either reassurance that I'm being too skeptical, or confirmation this is junk. I'm still waiting on better pictures from the seller on Tradesy, but this is what I have so far. I'm pretty uncertain about this bag. There are some details that I'm not sure if it's just from weird angles/bad lighting, but they aren't sitting right with me.
> Also, there's a weird stitch above the logo, in the seam, on the front of the bag that seems super off.
> Thank you in advance for taking a look!
> 
> View attachment 4953658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953664



These pictures leave much to be desired.


----------



## lalalowell

Bratty1919 said:


> These pictures leave much to be desired.


I wholeheartedly agree. 
I gave myself a headache attempting to zoom in and squint my way through each of them.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Thank you missfiggy.
> Would these additional photos help a little more. Thank you so much!  I appreciate it greatly.




The pictures are ridiculously small but I can see one feature which hasn't been replicated by fakers yet, so I still think it's probably authentic.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> The pictures are ridiculously small but I can see one feature which hasn't been replicated by fakers yet, so I still think it's probably authentic.


 
thank you!


----------



## MarkWoo

Bratty1919 said:


> Looks fine to me.


Thank you.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 black 
Listing number: -
Seller ID:- diamondcat8
Link:-https:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-ReEdition-2005-Nylon-Shoulder-Bag-5ffe54a2691412b48244b62e
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Sorry here are some additional photos of the inside !

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 black 
Listing number: -
Seller ID:- diamondcat8
Link:-https:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-ReEdition-2005-Nylon-Shoulder-Bag-5ffe54a2691412b48244b62e
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


----------



## shopforbags

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt 
Listing number: - 
Seller ID:- 
Link:- 
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition black saffiano
Thanks so much!


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 black
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:- diamondcat8
> Link:-https:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-ReEdition-2005-Nylon-Shoulder-Bag-5ffe54a2691412b48244b62e
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.



This is as fake as my hair, teeth and nails.  Very bad and amateur fake.


----------



## missfiggy

shopforbags said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition black saffiano
> Thanks so much!



Link to seller please.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> This is as fake as my hair, teeth and nails.  Very bad and amateur fake.



lolol thank you missfiggy!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Let’s try another one sigh

thank you for your time!

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 black
Listing number: -
Seller ID:- jaranibar
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-ReEdition-2005-Nylon-Bag-5fff478b3cda88406083eb59
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.

View attachment 4956768


View attachment 4956769


View attachment 4956770





View attachment 4956772


----------



## Lovesushiii

Sorry attached photos continued


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> Let’s try another one sigh
> 
> thank you for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 black
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:- jaranibar
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-ReEdition-2005-Nylon-Bag-5fff478b3cda88406083eb59
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.
> 
> View attachment 4956768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956773



Absolutely MUST see the cards - both cards, both sides.


----------



## missfiggy

shopforbags said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 cobalt
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition black saffiano
> Thanks so much!



Are there any cards with this please?  Currently leaning towards authentic.


----------



## Vimal Shahen

Can anyone wanna please help me authenticate this vintage Prada snakeskin wallet? I’m new here and I’m not sure where to post this to help get authentication. Here are some pictures. Thank You in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Vimal Shahen said:


> Can anyone wanna please help me authenticate this vintage Prada snakeskin wallet? I’m new here and I’m not sure where to post this to help get authentication. Here are some pictures. Thank You in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956932



I don't think it's authentic.


----------



## Alexa2001

Hi i would love some help on authenticating this prada bag!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I don't think it's authentic.


Ditto.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Alexa2001 said:


> Hi i would love some help on authenticating this prada bag!


Authentication request format?


----------



## Vimal Shahen

missfiggy said:


> I don't think it's authentic.


I'm new to prada, could you please specify what makes you think that this wallet is fake? Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Alexa2001

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


I found this bag at a thrift store! So no seller id, link, or item name as such


----------



## shopforbags

missfiggy said:


> Link to seller please.


Hi @missfiggy this is the link to seller who only sells on IG - https://instagram.com/luxuryprelovedbags_by_agnes_?igshid=1y1a7kplvgpcl

However the bag is with me and I just want to make sure it is authentic, hope you can help authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## Lovesushiii

@missfiggy here are additional photos!! Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Vimal Shahen said:


> I'm new to prada, could you please specify what makes you think that this wallet is fake? Thank you so much for your reply.



Sorry - we don't give out that information here.  If you need a written confirmation of non authenticity you need to approach any of the reputable authentication agencies and pay their fee.


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> @missfiggy here are additional photos!! Thanks again for your help!!!
> 
> View attachment 4957751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957762



This one might be authentic.  That's as far as I'll commit on any of these.  The fakes are usually so good that the only way to tell would be to handle it in real life - and no guarantees that would be decisive either.


----------



## shopforbags

missfiggy said:


> Are there any cards with this please?  Currently leaning towards authentic.


Thanks so much @missfiggy
Unfortunately no cards, only dustbag and box came with it


----------



## HappyJas

HappyJas said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> could you please help authenticate this one also?
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2545
> Listing number:224262402323
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-PR...-/224262402323?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> Comments: I’ve bought from this seller before and had a good experience with them except their photos are always overexposed. Hopefully they are enough for you to authenticate.
> 
> Really appreciate your kind assistance. Many thanks.


Dear authenticators,

I have received the bag and took some pictures. Could you please let me know your thoughts and let me know if more pictures are needed? Thanks so much.


HappyJas said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> could you please help authenticate this one also?
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN2545
> Listing number:224262402323
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-PR...-/224262402323?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> Comments: I’ve bought from this seller before and had a good experience with them except their photos are always overexposed. Hopefully they are enough for you to authenticate.
> 
> Really appreciate your kind assistance. Many thanks.


Dear authenticators,

I have received this bag and took some picture. Could you please let me know if this is authentic? Many thanks For your help.


----------



## HappyJas

More pictures


----------



## missfiggy

shopforbags said:


> Thanks so much @missfiggy
> Unfortunately no cards, only dustbag and box came with it
> 
> View attachment 4957960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957961



I still think it's probably authentic.  Without actually handling it that's as far as I'm going to commit.


----------



## missfiggy

HappyJas said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I have received the bag and took some pictures. Could you please let me know your thoughts and let me know if more pictures are needed? Thanks so much.
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I have received this bag and took some picture. Could you please let me know if this is authentic? Many thanks For your help.
> View attachment 4958035
> View attachment 4958036
> View attachment 4958037
> View attachment 4958038
> View attachment 4958039
> View attachment 4958040
> View attachment 4958041
> View attachment 4958043
> View attachment 4958044
> View attachment 4958045
> View attachment 4958048
> View attachment 4958049



Beautiful, authentic - enjoy!!!


----------



## HappyJas

missfiggy said:


> Beautiful, authentic - enjoy!!!


Thank you so much missfiggy. Have a great weekend.


----------



## IntheOcean

HappyJas said:


> More pictures
> 
> View attachment 4958051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958055
> View attachment 4958051
> View attachment 4958053
> View attachment 4958054
> View attachment 4958055
> View attachment 4958065


Just had to comment: congrats, that's a GORGEOUS bag and it seems to be in great condition!


----------



## HappyJas

IntheOcean said:


> Just had to comment: congrats, that's a GORGEOUS bag and it seems to be in great condition!


thank you.

Really appreciate all the authenticators.


----------



## shopforbags

missfiggy said:


> I still think it's probably authentic.  Without actually handling it that's as far as I'm going to commit.


thanks so much for your help, really appreciate it


----------



## Alexa2001

Please help me authenticate this Prada bag I found at a thrift store


----------



## Vimal Shahen

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't give out that information here.  If you need a written confirmation of non authenticity you need to approach any of the reputable authentication agencies and pay their fee.


Noted thank you.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> This one might be authentic.  That's as far as I'll commit on any of these.  The fakes are usually so good that the only way to tell would be to handle it in real life - and no guarantees that would be decisive either.



thank you missfiggy!
Does this photo of underside of the zipper help at all? Or do the really good fakes also copy the zipper brands ?

thanks so much again!


----------



## missfiggy

Alexa2001 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Prada bag I found at a thrift store



Please comply with the listing rules and post the required photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> thank you missfiggy!
> Does this photo of underside of the zipper help at all? Or do the really good fakes also copy the zipper brands ?
> 
> thanks so much again!



The really good fakes actually use the same zippers. Please accept that I have stated my opinion and no further photos are necessary.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> The really good fakes actually use the same zippers. Please accept that I have stated my opinion and no further photos are necessary.



Okay! Thanks missfiggy! ☺️


----------



## Ilamhh

Please help me authenticate this Prada Bag! Thank you! 

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino


----------



## missfiggy

Ilamhh said:


> Please help me authenticate this Prada Bag! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino



Correct format please


----------



## Ilamhh

missfiggy said:


> Correct format please


Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino
Listing number: not applicable 
Seller ID: not applicable 
Comments: none 
Link:


----------



## missfiggy

Ilamhh said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino
> Listing number: not applicable
> Seller ID: not applicable
> Comments: none
> Link:




Both sides of all cards please. Underside of the interior zips so we can see the brand. Closeups of all logos including those stamped into the hardware.  Unfortunately instagram sellers have a very poor record of authenticity here so we need to be able to check minute details.


----------



## IntheOcean

Item name: Vitello daino(?) shoulder bag
Seller: offline thrift store, no link
Comment: Misfiggy, hope you're having a nice weekend  Could you please take a look at this bag I found at a thrift store? I got it for next to nothing, so I won't be upset if it turns out to be fake. The bag has been dyed and dyed very poorly. There's still some of the dye left on the hardware. Also a rip in the lining. The leather feels bad, but the hardware & logos looked promising to me, that's why I snagged the bag.

If any more pictures are required, let me know. In case the forum compresses the pictures, here's the link to the Google Drive folder.
Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Additional photos:


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 4960744
> View attachment 4960745
> View attachment 4960746
> View attachment 4960747
> View attachment 4960748


There's one little detail that's throwing me, @missfiggy and @Bratty1919  probably see it too, but I'm thinking it's authentic.  Let's see what they have to say.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Item name: Vitello daino(?) shoulder bag
> Seller: offline thrift store, no link
> Comment: Misfiggy, hope you're having a nice weekend  Could you please take a look at this bag I found at a thrift store? I got it for next to nothing, so I won't be upset if it turns out to be fake. The bag has been dyed and dyed very poorly. There's still some of the dye left on the hardware. Also a rip in the lining. The leather feels bad, but the hardware & logos looked promising to me, that's why I snagged the bag.
> 
> If any more pictures are required, let me know. In case the forum compresses the pictures, here's the link to the Google Drive folder.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4960729
> View attachment 4960730
> View attachment 4960731
> View attachment 4960732
> View attachment 4960733
> View attachment 4960734
> View attachment 4960735
> View attachment 4960736
> View attachment 4960737
> View attachment 4960738
> View attachment 4960739
> View attachment 4960740




Agree with PP - it's old but authentic.  And I do see what you are talking about PP but it probably goes with the age.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> There's one little detail that's throwing me, @missfiggy and @Bratty1919  probably see it too, but I'm thinking it's authentic.  Let's see what they have to say.





missfiggy said:


> Agree with PP - it's old but authentic.  And I do see what you are talking about PP but it probably goes with the age.


OMG, thank you both! Do you guys know this style number or what year it is from? I've been trying to google but got nothing.

Do you guys have any recommendations on how to fix the leather? If I gently remove the top layer of the dye and then put moisturizer on it, would it make the leather a bit more supple? Right now, when I touch the bag it just feels like paint on top of the leather.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, thank you both! Do you guys know this style number or what year it is from? I've been trying to google but got nothing.
> 
> Do you guys have any recommendations on how to fix the leather? If I gently remove the top layer of the dye and then put moisturizer on it, would it make the leather a bit more supple? Right now, when I touch the bag it just feels like paint on top of the leather.



It looks like maybe white shoe paint may have been used on it.  Maybe there is a safe product to remove this?  There used to be a shoe dye sold widely here called Meltonian.  Was it sold in your home country?  Or something similar perhaps?  Grasping at straws a bit...


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> It looks like maybe white shoe paint may have been used on it.  Maybe there is a safe product to remove this?  There used to be a shoe dye sold widely here called Meltonian.  Was it sold in your home country?  Or something similar perhaps?  Grasping at straws a bit...


Never heard of this brand, but yeah, I think it might be shoe dye or something similar. 
I'm currently googling dye removing tips, hopefully, I'll be able to bring some of this bag's original beauty back.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Never heard of this brand, but yeah, I think it might be shoe dye or something similar.
> I'm currently googling dye removing tips, hopefully, I'll be able to bring some of this bag's original beauty back.


I'm not sure if she's around tPF much these days, but @docride  is a  magician when it comes to leather restoration. She helped me restore a 40 year old Hermes bag several years ago. The forum has gotten so big over the years and I mostly just pop into the Prada forum, but at one time Doc had an entire sub-forum/pinned thread full of leather restoration tips.  Maybe in the Hermes sub-forum?  You could always PM her too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not sure if she's around tPF much these days, but @docride  is a  magician when it comes to leather restoration. She helped me restore a 40 year old Hermes bag several years ago. The forum has gotten so big over the years and I mostly just pop into the Prada forum, but at one time Doc had an entire sub-forum/pinned thread full of leather restoration tips.  Maybe in the Hermes sub-forum?  You could always PM her too.


Thank you, Prada Psycho, I'll check it out!


----------



## docride

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not sure if she's around tPF much these days, but @docride  is a  magician when it comes to leather restoration. She helped me restore a 40 year old Hermes bag several years ago. The forum has gotten so big over the years and I mostly just pop into the Prada forum, but at one time Doc had an entire sub-forum/pinned thread full of leather restoration tips.  Maybe in the Hermes sub-forum?  You could always PM her too.


Hey Prada Psycho
Im
Still around 
Yes I have a thread in the Hermes sub forum still. 
hugs !
Doc


----------



## pastagirl7

Item Name: Prada Etiquette Tote
Listing number: -
Seller ID: - Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ada/blue-leather-prada-handbag-13796341.shtml
Comments: Hi there! So I've been looking around for a Prada tote and found an Etiquette one from Vestiaire Collective. I bought the bag too quickly from excitement (yikes), and now after doing more research online - I'm just so confused with the logo inside the bag. In the seller's photo, their bag has "Milano" underneath the Prada logo. However, now I'm just seeing a mix online of the inside of various bags under the Etiquette line with and without "Milano" inside. Would appreciate it so greatly if anyone can help me authenticate this bag please. Apologies as my order is still being shipped to VC so the photos are lacking. Please put me out of my misery. Many thanks!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Item Name: Prada Re edition 2005 lunar new year edition bag
Listing number: -
Seller ID: - EBay
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...812243?hash=item524483e2d3:g:f48AAOSwDRdfy1iZ
Comments: please authenticate this Prada thank you !!! Seller said she does not have authenticity cards but does have receipts


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> Item Name: Prada Re edition 2005 lunar new year edition bag
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: - EBay
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...812243?hash=item524483e2d3:g:f48AAOSwDRdfy1iZ
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada thank you !!! Seller said she does not have authenticity cards but does have receipts



I've been watching this one on ebay oz and I'm happy with its authenticity.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> I've been watching this one on ebay oz and I'm happy with its authenticity.



Awesome ! Thank you so much!


----------



## BuckraBBit

Item Name:  Prada Brown Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag 
Listing number: -
Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
Link:https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-brown-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-p380711
Comments: Dear authenticators, I was just curious about this bag, I've never seen it in this color before. I know the pictures aren't great, do you think you can still make something out of it? Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

BuckraBBit said:


> Item Name:  Prada Brown Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: The Luxury Closet
> Link:https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-brown-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-p380711
> Comments: Dear authenticators, I was just curious about this bag, I've never seen it in this color before. I know the pictures aren't great, do you think you can still make something out of it? Thank you!




I've seen plenty of these in this colour.  Unfortunately the essential aspects that I need to see are all blurred.


----------



## BuckraBBit

Okay! I didn’t know about this color yet... Thanks missfiggy


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Listing number: 1BZ811
Seller ID: yuyu3838
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/34452472/8603561156?smtt=0.178926602-1611232003.9
Comments: Dear authenticators, I just bought this beautiful colored-combo backpack. Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## MarkWoo

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: 1BZ811
> Seller ID: yuyu3838
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/34452472/8603561156?smtt=0.178926602-1611232003.9
> Comments: Dear authenticators, I just bought this beautiful colored-combo backpack. Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


here is additional photos, thank you.


----------



## AnnaKat

Hello everyone! I am new to this process so please be kind and bear with me as I attempt to put all the pics in this post that are necessary.

This is a PRADA Tessuto Bow Tote bag. It was gifted to me late last year. I do like this bag and from the research I’ve done, it’s origins are from the 2007-2008 line. Please let me know if you’re able to authenticate. It’s such a cute bag!


----------



## missfiggy

AnnaKat said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this process so please be kind and bear with me as I attempt to put all the pics in this post that are necessary.
> 
> This is a PRADA Tessuto Bow Tote bag. It was gifted to me late last year. I do like this bag and from the research I’ve done, it’s origins are from the 2007-2008 line. Please let me know if you’re able to authenticate. It’s such a cute bag!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## AnnaKat

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me.


Thanks so much!


----------



## sydTT

Hi friends! Have you all seen a similar bag? I have been unsuccessful in my online searches and wanted your opinion.

Item Name: Prada Vintage Tessuto Bowler
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-vintage-tessuto-bowler-901f4


----------



## missfiggy

sydTT said:


> Hi friends! Have you all seen a similar bag? I have been unsuccessful in my online searches and wanted your opinion.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vintage Tessuto Bowler
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-vintage-tessuto-bowler-901f4



Probably authentic - older style.  Wait for Bratty1919 to comment as she is our resident expert in these older style bags.


----------



## lalalowell

Hello again!
Update to my first post.
I took a chance and bought the purse so that I could actually get better photos than what the seller provided on Tradesy.
Thank you again, authenticators, for taking a look!








						Prada Gaufre’an - Nero Black Nappa Leather Hobo Bag
					

Soft leather, top handles and cross body strap




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## lalalowell

lalalowell said:


> Hello again!
> Update to my first post.
> I took a chance and bought the purse so that I could actually get better photos than what the seller provided on Tradesy.
> Thank you again, authenticators, for taking a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Gaufre’an - Nero Black Nappa Leather Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Soft leather, top handles and cross body strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967180
> View attachment 4967181
> View attachment 4967184
> View attachment 4967185
> View attachment 4967187
> View attachment 4967189
> View attachment 4967190
> View attachment 4967191
> View attachment 4967192
> View attachment 4967193
> View attachment 4967196
> View attachment 4967200


More photos:


----------



## missfiggy

lalalowell said:


> More photos:
> View attachment 4967201
> View attachment 4967202
> View attachment 4967203
> View attachment 4967204
> View attachment 4967205
> View attachment 4967208
> View attachment 4967209
> View attachment 4967210
> View attachment 4967211
> View attachment 4967212
> View attachment 4967213



These, plus the first lot of photos, satisfy me that the bag is authentic.


----------



## MarkWoo

Any opinion would be much appreciated with this one,thank you.


MarkWoo said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: 1BZ811
> Seller ID: yuyu3838
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/34452472/8603561156?smtt=0.178926602-1611232003.9
> Comments: Dear authenticators, I just bought this beautiful colored-combo backpack. Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.
> View attachment 4964620
> View attachment 4964621
> View attachment 4964622
> View attachment 4964623
> View attachment 4964624
> View attachment 4964625
> View attachment 4964626
> View attachment 4964627
> View attachment 4964628
> View attachment 4964629
> View attachment 4964630
> View attachment 4964631





MarkWoo said:


> here is additional photos, thank you.
> View attachment 4964634
> View attachment 4964633
> View attachment 4964635


----------



## lalalowell

missfiggy said:


> These, plus the first lot of photos, satisfy me that the bag is authentic.



Oh, yay!! Thank you so much, Missfiggy!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello would you please authenticate my Prada wallet? It was a Christmas gift. Feels like Calfskin. Measures 8" x 4" Has the #62 B inside corner. Thank you.


----------



## missfiggy

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello would you please authenticate my Prada wallet? It was a Christmas gift. Feels like Calfskin. Measures 8" x 4" Has the #62 B inside corner. Thank you.



Unfortunately these smaller leathergoods are impossible to authenticate just from photos.  The counterfeits are so well made nowadays that even actually handling it might not help.  All I can say is that it might be authentic, and it might not.  Unless you have a receipt, cards, packaging etc, and unless the fake is an old style, amateur, horror, that's truly the best answer I can give at any time.  Sorry.


----------



## sydTT

missfiggy said:


> Probably authentic - older style.  Wait for Bratty1919 to comment as she is our resident expert in these older style bags.



Thank you so much! I’ll be on the lookout


----------



## bougiebargains

Item Name: Prada nylon shoulder bag

Listing number: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale

Seller ID: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale

Link: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale

Comments: I purchased this at an estate sale. The person had a huge collection of tons of authentic designer pieces. I doubt this is a dupe but wanted to confirm before listing for resale. Also, can anyone recommend trusted authenticators in NYC? I'd like to get a second opinion as well.


----------



## missfiggy

bougiebargains said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon shoulder bag
> 
> Listing number: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale
> 
> Seller ID: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale
> 
> Link: N/A - Purchased at an estate sale
> 
> Comments: I purchased this at an estate sale. The person had a huge collection of tons of authentic designer pieces. I doubt this is a dupe but wanted to confirm before listing for resale. Also, can anyone recommend trusted authenticators in NYC? I'd like to get a second opinion as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969194
> View attachment 4969195
> View attachment 4969196
> View attachment 4969197
> View attachment 4969198
> View attachment 4969199
> View attachment 4969200
> View attachment 4969201
> View attachment 4969202
> View attachment 4969203
> View attachment 4969204



Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.


----------



## bambita

Hi @Bratty1919: 
Please help me. I found this old Prada bag I really want to buy on luxurycloset but i read nasty reviews that they have sold high end fakes in the past. They are based in Dubai but run by indians. They said they cant provide me a serial number but when I asked for the white tag inside the bag and zipper brands, they sent me these pictures. Can there be different brands of zippers used in one bag? I am not a Prada girl and this will be my first (and probably the last) prada bag in my collection. Please help me authenticate this. ❤


----------



## bambita

@missfiggy Could you please help me? 

Item name: Prada wool and leather bauletto bowler bag

Listing number: N/A

Seller ID: N/A

Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-mustardbrown-wool-and-leather-bauletto-bowler-bag-p379916


----------



## bambita

@missfiggy @Bratty1919 I would appreciate it very very much. I have been duped by indians before. I really really really really really really want this bag. Please do help. ❤


----------



## bambita

additional pictures


----------



## missfiggy

bambita said:


> @missfiggy Could you please help me?
> 
> Item name: Prada wool and leather bauletto bowler bag
> 
> Listing number: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: N/A
> 
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/prada-mustardbrown-wool-and-leather-bauletto-bowler-bag-p379916



Unfortunately the photos are not adequate for authentication. Please read post #1 for the close ups we need.


----------



## bambita

Thank you @missfiggy for your prompt response. I will request close up pictures and show you soon. Have a good night.


----------



## jlp830

Hello again authenticators,

I purchased this bag from Mercari, and it is in transit so I'm unable to take personal photos. Are you able to have an opinion on the authenticity of the piece based on the listing photos as shown below? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada Odette Heart Bag
Listing number: m70337535920
Seller ID: Cee Cee
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70337535920/
Comments: The seller has a mix of authentic and replica items; she did claim that this one was authentic :\


----------



## bambita

@jlp830: Hi im a first time prada buyer here n not an authenticator. From wat i read on the internet, that white tag means authentic but even then, the white tag can be replicated. May be the brand used in the zipper of ur bag can help. Apparently Prada uses riri/ykk/lampo/opti/ipi. Also, zipper pulls must have "prada." Hope lovely authenticators here can help you (and me). I want to buy this one prada bag I saw but I cant tell if its authentic coz some reviews of the sellers r nasty. Its so tricky. Hope your score is authentic. Good luck.


----------



## missfiggy

bambita said:


> @jlp830: Hi im a first time prada buyer here n not an authenticator. From wat i read on the internet, that white tag means authentic but even then, the white tag can be replicated. May be the brand used in the zipper of ur bag can help. Apparently Prada uses riri/ykk/lampo/opti/ipi. Also, zipper pulls must have "prada." Hope lovely authenticators here can help you (and me). I want to buy this one prada bag I saw but I cant tell if its authentic coz some reviews of the sellers r nasty. Its so tricky. Hope your score is authentic. Good luck.



We absolutely CANNOT authenticate without the correct photos.

The white tag has NOTHING to do with authenticity.

Most fakes nowadays use the same zips that Prada uses.

Unless you have over 500 posts here, and have been involved in buying and selling authentic Prada for many years, please DO NOT attempt to authenticate on this thread.

It only serves to confuse others and spread incorrect information.


----------



## missfiggy

jlp830 said:


> Hello again authenticators,
> 
> I purchased this bag from Mercari, and it is in transit so I'm unable to take personal photos. Are you able to have an opinion on the authenticity of the piece based on the listing photos as shown below? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Odette Heart Bag
> Listing number: m70337535920
> Seller ID: Cee Cee
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70337535920/
> Comments: The seller has a mix of authentic and replica items; she did claim that this one was authentic :\



Of course she claimed it was authentic - no-one would buy if sellers didn't claim their items are authentic.

Unfortunately the photos on the listing are inadequate for authentication.  Post the required photos when you receive the bag.


----------



## bambita

missfiggy said:


> We absolutely CANNOT authenticate without the correct photos.
> 
> The white tag has NOTHING to do with authenticity.
> 
> Most fakes nowadays use the same zips that Prada uses.
> 
> Unless you have over 500 posts here, and have been involved in buying and selling authentic Prada for many years, please DO NOT attempt to authenticate on this thread.
> 
> It only serves to confuse others and spread incorrect information.



@missfiggy 100% agreed. reading online info abt authentic prada bags has left me even more confused. u r absolutely right abt zips and white tags. im more confused than ever. ill get the required pics n may be u can help authenticate the prada bag im looking to buy from this website i mentioned above. i will stop reading online abt "how to spot a fake prada" etc. thank u again for ur advice. so confused.


----------



## bougiebargains

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.


Okay thanks. This is genuine feedback and not meant to be snarky out all - perhaps that can be added to the initial list of rules.
Do you have any recs for authentication services?


----------



## Vivixo

Hello ladies! I've been searching for this bag since forever and was super excited to find it since it rarely appears on the secondhand market. This is my first Prada bag so I would love to get your opinion before I make the purchase please. Thank you so much!!

Item Name: Prada Off White Laser Cut Leather Cahier Flap Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: The Luxury Closet is the seller, but the website is 1stdibs
Link: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ao0wc4SnI0IVJi4JeokaAuf8EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Comments: I’ve attached extra photos that I received from the seller. There are no cards. Also, I noticed that the L in the "MILANO" logo on the front is slightly raised and the spacing isn't as even. Not sure if this is just a manufacturing defect.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Namerada Nylon Backpack
Listing number:1BZ811
Seller ID:yuyu3838
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/34452472/8603561156?smtt=0.178926602-1611705714.9
Comments:Hi, everyone. I saw this seasonal backpack and fell in love with it immediately . Please help me authenticate this bag. I really appreciated it. Thank  you.


----------



## HappyJas

HappyJas said:


> Happy New Yea everyone. Could you please help authenticate this Prada backpack?
> Item Name:*Black Quilted Tessuto Impuntu Nylon Backpack Bag 2VZ066*
> Listing number:371842
> Seller ID: yoogis closet
> Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/prada-black-quilted-tessuto-impuntu-nylon-backpack-bag-2vz066.html
> Comments: I bought it already as they have authenticity guarantee. I can only provide more photos when I receive it if their photos are not enough.
> 
> Many thanks for your help.


Lovely ladies,

many thanks again for your kind assistance.

I have finally received this backpack and below are the pictures I have taken. Could you please let me know your thoughts?


----------



## HappyJas

More pic


----------



## Lovesushiii

Item Name: prada re edition 2005 cameo beige 
Listing number: not applicable 
Seller ID: not applicable 
Comments: on Facebook resell page 
Link:
@missfiggy can you please help authenticate this Prada? Thank you so much!


----------



## Lovesushiii

More photos ! Thank you!


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Prada nylon backpack








						Vintage Vintage Prada Vela Nylon Backpack | Grailed
					

Searching for Vintage Prada Vela Nylon Backpack? We’ve got Vintage Men's Accessories starting at $180 and plenty of other Men's Accessories. Shop our selection of Vintage today!




					www.grailed.com
				



Comments: The bag passes my initial test, but the price is super low so I want a second opinion. Thanks!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, Would you please tell me if the authenticity cards match this Prada Saffiano wallet? From seller suanneprice1985. Thank you
Prada Bags | Authentic Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet | Poshmark


----------



## missfiggy

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please tell me if the authenticity cards match this Prada Saffiano wallet? From seller suanneprice1985. Thank you
> Prada Bags | Authentic Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet | Poshmark



DO NOT TOUCH THIS IN ANY WAY. EVERYTHING about it is fake.


----------



## missfiggy

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please tell me if the authenticity cards match this Prada Saffiano wallet? From seller suanneprice1985. Thank you
> Prada Bags | Authentic Prada Saffiano Leather Wallet | Poshmark



DO NOT TOUCH THIS IN ANY WAY. EVERYTHING about it is fake.


----------



## pastagirl7

Hi there, would greatly appreciate some help on authenticating this bag I just got from Vestiaire Collective. Thank you.

Item name: Prada Galleria Leather Handbag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: ferret9240139
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-galleria-prada-handbag-13169045.shtml


----------



## pastagirl7

pastagirl7 said:


> Hi there, would greatly appreciate some help on authenticating this bag I just got from Vestiaire Collective. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Prada Galleria Leather Handbag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: ferret9240139
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-galleria-prada-handbag-13169045.shtml



A few more photos. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

pastagirl7 said:


> Hi there, would greatly appreciate some help on authenticating this bag I just got from Vestiaire Collective. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Prada Galleria Leather Handbag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: ferret9240139
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-galleria-prada-handbag-13169045.shtml



Looks authentic, but I'd like to see a good, clear close up of the lining before I can be 100% sure.

Edit:  You posted the other three photos while I was posting this.  Still want a close up of the lining though.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 emerald green 
Listing number: -
Seller ID:-
Link:-
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 emerald green
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


Details in the format, please?


----------



## jlp830

Hi missfiggy,

I finally received the bag in the mail; I'll attach the photos now and the original details:

Item Name: Prada Odette Heart Bag
Listing number: m70337535920
Seller ID: Cee Cee
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m70337535920/
Comments: The seller has a mix of authentic and replica items; she did claim that this one was authentic :\


----------



## pastagirl7

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but I'd like to see a good, clear close up of the lining before I can be 100% sure.
> 
> Edit:  You posted the other three photos while I was posting this.  Still want a close up of the lining though.



Hopefully these lining photos are clear. Thanks again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

pastagirl7 said:


> Hopefully these lining photos are clear. Thanks again!


Looks fine! Thanks for the extra photos.  Great help.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

missfiggy said:


> DO NOT TOUCH THIS IN ANY WAY. EVERYTHING about it is fake.


Thank you, Looks like somebody else ended up purchasing it sadly.


----------



## pastagirl7

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine! Thanks for the extra photos.  Great help.


Thank you so much for authenticating!


----------



## HappyJas

HappyJas said:


> Lovely ladies,
> 
> many thanks again for your kind assistance.
> 
> I have finally received this backpack and below are the pictures I have taken. Could you please let me know your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971006
> View attachment 4971007
> View attachment 4971008
> View attachment 4971009
> View attachment 4971010
> View attachment 4971011
> View attachment 4971012
> View attachment 4971013
> View attachment 4971014
> View attachment 4971015
> View attachment 4971016
> View attachment 4971017


dear authenticators,

hope you are well. Just wondering if you had a chance on this one? Than you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

Oops!


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> More photos ! Thank you!



Looks authentic.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Prada Psycho said:


> Details in the format, please?



sorry please let me know what you mean
It’s a private sale


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> sorry please let me know what you mean
> It’s a private sale




Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 emerald green 
Listing number: -None
Seller ID:-private 
Link:-None 
Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition 2005 green


----------



## missfiggy

Since last week, I only have my phone to work from.  I can't enlarge pics to the size I want to see minute details.  So there are probably quite a few requests here that I just cannot assist with.  I'm away from home in a very remote location and will be here until at least early March.  So please don't take it personally if there's no reply to your post.


----------



## HappyJas

missfiggy said:


> Since last week, I only have my phone to work from.  I can't enlarge pics to the size I want to see minute details.  So there are probably quite a few requests here that I just cannot assist with.  I'm away from home in a very remote location and will be here until at least early March.  So please don't take it personally if there's no reply to your post.


Missfiggy, really appreciate this. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 emerald green
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.


 
Is there an update on this one ? Thank you and hope everybody is well ❤️


----------



## Bozhanak

Hi! I bought this vintage Prada bag from a thrift store but unfortunately there is no serial number or anything. I would be great full if you can tell if it’s authentic


----------



## missfiggy

Bozhanak said:


> Hi! I bought this vintage Prada bag from a thrift store but unfortunately there is no serial number or anything. I would be great full if you can tell if it’s authentic



Vintage fake.
Put it in the nearest trash can.


----------



## Bozhanak

Hahahah good to know! Thank you!


----------



## ckaim28

Hello! I purchased this bag which was described as authentic. However after purchasing, a friend told me the logo typeface is off including the size of the "Milano" letters . I feel very silly for potentially being so naive. Would anyone be able to take a look for me?

Item name: Prada vintage black nylon small hobo shoulder bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID:  @mztee604
Link:  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-V...ll-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-601b6b5b43895f8291038547


----------



## bambita

Please help me authenticate this bag. Here are the new pictures sent to me. 

Thank you so much @missfiggy.


----------



## bambita

Additional info: 

item name: Prada bauletto bowling bag
seller: the luxury closet
link: https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/w...&ranSiteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-.StLwr9CH_qGYiCSFwsdAg

Thank you so much.


----------



## liam9412

Hi I was hoping someone could give their opionion on this? Thank you


----------



## Vivi_79w

Hi,
Would you please help me autheticate this prada re edition nylon 2000?
I tried myself and it seems ok but i have doubts about it,  i checked the inner stamp of the zipper says lampo but need some extra help.
Thanks xxx


----------



## Prada Psycho

liam9412 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could give their opionion on this? Thank you


Normally I'd refer you back to page one, post one of this thread to use the proper authentication request form.  However, given I really don't want to look at this really horrid fake bag again, I'll give you a pass.  Get a refund if you paid for it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vivi_79w said:


> Hi,
> Would you please help me autheticate this prada re edition nylon 2000?
> I tried myself and it seems ok but i have doubts about it,  i checked the inner stamp of the zipper says lampo but need some extra help.
> Thanks xxx



Authentication request format?


----------



## bambita

bambita said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Here are the new pictures sent to me.
> 
> Thank you so much @missfiggy.



@Pradapsycho I would appreciate it very very much if you take a look at this. I have put the bag on reserve but can't be kept for long. Please help.


----------



## missfiggy

ckaim28 said:


> Hello! I purchased this bag which was described as authentic. However after purchasing, a friend told me the logo typeface is off including the size of the "Milano" letters . I feel very silly for potentially being so naive. Would anyone be able to take a look for me?
> 
> Item name: Prada vintage black nylon small hobo shoulder bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID:  @mztee604
> Link:  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-V...ll-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-601b6b5b43895f8291038547
> 
> View attachment 4979439
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979444
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979448



Maybe tell your jealous, know nothing "friend" to s t f u. Nicely of course. The bag looks quite authentic to me. Enjoy it.


----------



## missfiggy

Vivi_79w said:


> Hi,
> Would you please help me autheticate this prada re edition nylon 2000?
> I tried myself and it seems ok but i have doubts about it,  i checked the inner stamp of the zipper says lampo but need some extra help.
> Thanks xxx



Fake.


----------



## bambita

Hi dear authenticators: 

May I please request you to take a look at this bag? [Please accept my sincere apologies for being a smarty pants and commenting on this thread based on articles on the internet without understanding.] I would appreciate your help very very much. 

Item name: Prada bauletto bowling bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: the luxury closet
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/w...&ranSiteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-.StLwr9CH_qGYiCSFwsdAg

Thank you so much.


----------



## missfiggy

bambita said:


> Hi dear authenticators:
> 
> May I please request you to take a look at this bag? [Please accept my sincere apologies for being a smarty pants and commenting on this thread based on articles on the internet without understanding.] I would appreciate your help very very much.
> 
> Item name: Prada bauletto bowling bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: the luxury closet
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/w...&ranSiteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-.StLwr9CH_qGYiCSFwsdAg
> 
> Thank you so much.



Ok. Going out on a limb here. I've never seen this IRL but ... there are no red flags or alarm bells showing in the photos. Also it is unusual to see several features of this bag in any fake.
I'm leaning towards authentic on this one.
If you buy, post photos of what you receive for further assessment.


----------



## bambita

missfiggy said:


> Ok. Going out on a limb here. I've never seen this IRL but ... there are no red flags or alarm bells showing in the photos. Also it is unusual to see several features of this bag in any fake.
> I'm leaning towards authentic on this one.
> If you buy, post photos of what you receive for further assessment.


 
Thank you soo soo much, dear @missfiggy. You are the best. I appreciate you taking the time to reply. *This bag is from 2013.


----------



## helloneko

Hello, new to Prada and came across a posting from a local seller on Kijiji for this vintage Prada mini nylon Pochette style bag. Any help is appreciated. 

Item Name: Prada Nylon Mini Shoulder Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: I’ve done a bit of searching for this for this item and most resellers call it some variation or another of a mini bag. Apologies I couldn’t find its official name.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  Could you guys please take a look at this black vitello daino(?) bag? Thank you!! In case the forum compresses the photos, I also uploaded them to Google Drive. The bag's in need of some repair and cleaning, but the leather feels nice, especially inside, and so do the lining and the hardware. It's quite heavy, too. I can't pull out the lining of the main compartment, it sort of gives, but only a little. So I took photos of the lining of the pockets - hope that's OK.
Link: here (the seller doesn't have any other designer items and there are only two pretty poor photos in the listing)


----------



## IntheOcean

More:


----------



## IntheOcean

More:


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  Could you guys please take a look at this black vitello daino(?) bag? Thank you!! In case the forum compresses the photos, I also uploaded them to Google Drive. The bag's in need of some repair and cleaning, but the leather feels nice, especially inside, and so do the lining and the hardware. It's quite heavy, too. I can't pull out the lining of the main compartment, it sort of gives, but only a little. So I took photos of the lining of the pockets - hope that's OK.
> Link: here (the seller doesn't have any other designer items and there are only two pretty poor photos in the listing)
> 
> View attachment 4983395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983403
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983406
> View attachment 4983395
> View attachment 4983396
> View attachment 4983397
> View attachment 4983398
> View attachment 4983399
> View attachment 4983400
> View attachment 4983401
> View attachment 4983402
> View attachment 4983403
> View attachment 4983404
> View attachment 4983405
> View attachment 4983406



Thank you for the excellent photos in which I can see the necessary detail EASILY.

This looks authentic to me.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Thank you for the excellent photos in which I can see the necessary detail EASILY.
> 
> This looks authentic to me.





Thank YOU, Missfiggy  You just made me very happy. I really like this bag and cannot wait to clean it and fix it up and switch into it.


----------



## Lala T

Hi everyone, could someone help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lala T said:


> Hi everyone, could someone help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!




Authentication request form?


----------



## Kamkuc

Dear respectable forum, before I post all details and photos I wanted to ask - do you authenticate Prada clothing (nylon gabardine blouson) here as well or is there another thread for that?


----------



## chelerd1234

I hope someone can help me with this before it sells. I know the zipper tab isn’t authentic because it was replaced but does anyone know if the bag is authentic? I would really appreciate the help. 


			https://posh.mk/swXkc57rLdb


----------



## chelerd1234

chelerd1234 said:


> I hope someone can help me with this before it sells. I know the zipper tab isn’t authentic because it was replaced but does anyone know if the bag is authentic? I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/swXkc57rLdb



Item Name: Prada vintage tesutto 2000 (I’m not sure what the actual name is I’m sorry)
Listing number: 
Seller ID: Secondhand63
Link: https://posh.mk/En0jj5btLdb
Comments: I’d just like to know if I should purchase please.


----------



## missfiggy

Kamkuc said:


> Dear respectable forum, before I post all details and photos I wanted to ask - do you authenticate Prada clothing (nylon gabardine blouson) here as well or is there another thread for that?



Have a look for a thread called The Wardrobe.


----------



## Jenny1973

Hello, dear authenticators.can you please help me authenticate this prada purse?
Zipper is IPI button is fiocchi italy

Item Name: Prada Bifold Purse
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments: Bought this at my local thrift store for $20











Is this some kind of manufacturing defect or its a fake?


----------



## Jenny1973

More pictures thank you so much


----------



## shopforbags

Hi @missfiggy could you pls help me out again with this bag already in my possession, pictures attached with opti zipper
Item: Mini hobo/baguette
Link:  - so sorry, i dont’t know why the item link is not showing up but it is in Jan 15 of seller’s posts, but only contains one pic
Seller link: https://instagram.com/luxuryauthentic_sph?igshid=swt0zxi7ktlc
Just saw link wasnt working, edited with another link and pics in better light with more closeup pics of stitching and zipper

Thank you!


----------



## Dietprada

I bought a re edition 2005 from a store in Paris last year. I never really thought about checking it over because it was from a legit Prada boutique, but I looked closer at the authenticity card today and it’s literally blank. Like there’s no article number, material name, color or what type of model. What is this suppose to mean?


----------



## budgetfriendlyfinds

Hi first post would really appreciate your feedback as I have major doubts if this bag is authentic. I believe it is the Jacquard collection. Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

budgetfriendlyfinds said:


> Hi first post would really appreciate your feedback as I have major doubts if this bag is authentic. I believe it is the Jacquard collection. Thanks in advance



We have a specific format which we require for these requests.  Please read post #1.

However on this occasion you get a free pass - this is fake.


----------



## budgetfriendlyfinds

missfiggy said:


> We have a specific format which we require for these requests.  Please read post #1.
> 
> However on this occasion you get a free pass - this is fake.


Many thanks  confirmed what I suspected.. hope to process the return smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


Hello, Would you please take a look at this Prada watch from seller tazmania801 and tell me if it is authentic? Thank you.
Prada Accessories | Prada Rare Watch Boxed Set | Poshmark


----------



## jlp830

Hello Authenticators!

I purchased a secondhand Saffiano Leather Re-Editon 2005 bag and have no idea if it’s authentic. Any input would be appreciated!



Item Name: *Prada Re-Edition 2005 Saffiano leather bag*
Listing number: m15899507172
Seller ID: shoppinglover
Link: https://merc.li/QnSDDNQTb

Comments: Mercari via RealAuthentication verified authenticity


----------



## jlp830

Photos continued!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Hi @missfiggy just received the bag! Just would like confirmation that it’s authentic! Thanks so much!!
Item Name: Prada Re edition 2005
Listing number:na 
Seller ID:na 
Link: eBay


----------



## Lovesushiii

photos continued, no authenticity cards, just receipts and dust bag 
Thanks again!!☺️


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 emerald green
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID:-
> Link:-
> Comments: please authenticate this Prada Re-Edition.



hello, anyone able to check on this one ? (page 681)


----------



## mottaleue

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino (Argilla)
Listing number:
Seller ID: leaxoxo92
Link: https://www.vinted.at/femmes/sacs-a-main/772469808-prada-vitello-daino-in-grau
Comments: Could you guys please take a look - thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

mottaleue said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino (Argilla)
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: leaxoxo92
> Link: https://www.vinted.at/femmes/sacs-a-main/772469808-prada-vitello-daino-in-grau
> Comments: Could you guys please take a look - thank you so much!



Looks authentic ftom the limited photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Gphammy said:


> photos continued, no authenticity cards, just receipts and dust bag
> Thanks again!!☺



Looks good. Do I remember this one from ebay.au????


----------



## missfiggy

Pixie Dust said:


> hello, anyone able to check on this one ? (page 681)



Sorry. Never seen it in this colorway so reluctant to comment.


----------



## Lovesushiii

missfiggy said:


> Looks good. Do I remember this one from ebay.au????



yes that’s right! Thanks so much again!!


----------



## poopsie

hi!
just checking on this one
many thanks as usual!

prada tessuto gaufre mercurio
Fashionphile


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-gaufre-tote-mercurio-650656


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> hi!
> just checking on this one
> many thanks as usual!
> 
> prada tessuto gaufre mercurio
> Fashionphile
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-gaufre-tote-mercurio-650656


 Hey Stranger!  How you been? 

I HATE Fashionphile's sad photos.  Yoogi's Closet has me spoiled with their pics.  That said, I don't see any red flags but just to be sure, post your own pics when you get it.  It's showing as sold, so I'm assuming it's yours?


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Hey Stranger!  How you been?
> 
> I HATE Fashionphile's sad photos.  Yoogi's Closet has me spoiled with their pics.  That said, I don't see any red flags but just to be sure, post your own pics when you get it.  It's showing as sold, so I'm assuming it's yours?



Hey now. I'm no stranger than anyone else LOL
I just took a little social media break. 
Yes. It arrived today. I've been looking for an ardrsia one (ahem ahem) but as I'm not getting any younger I went for this instead.
I'll take some pics when I get home.
Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

poopsie said:


> hi!
> just checking on this one
> many thanks as usual!
> 
> prada tessuto gaufre mercurio
> Fashionphile
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-gaufre-tote-mercurio-650656



Nice to see you again girl!!!


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Hey Stranger!  How you been?
> 
> I HATE Fashionphile's sad photos.  Yoogi's Closet has me spoiled with their pics.  That said, I don't see any red flags but just to be sure, post your own pics when you get it.  It's showing as sold, so I'm assuming it's yours?


----------



## poopsie

Well. my pics are worse than FP


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, Would you please authenticate this Prada bag that belonged to my aunt? I believe it's from the late 90's. It measures about 11x 5 x 2.5. The white tag says 129. The material is nylon & soft leather.  Thank you.


----------



## conflatingcolors

Item Name: Prada Gaufre Mini Shoulder Bag
Purchased from: eBay
Comments: Quality and everything seems to be authentic. My only concern is the logo being off centered in the front. Not sure if that's just because the material is ruched? I would appreciate some input. Thank you!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Item Name: Prada Re edition 2005 cammeo beige 
Listing number:na 
Seller ID:na 
Link: Facebook group 
comment: please help authenticate this Prada, thank you so much !!


----------



## Lovesushiii

Photos continued


----------



## sparkles345

Item Name: Prada Odette Wicker Bag
Listing number: 233779119301
Seller ID: solditall4u
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233779119301 
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

sparkles345 said:


> Item Name: Prada Odette Wicker Bag
> Listing number: 233779119301
> Seller ID: solditall4u
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/233779119301
> Comments:



Closeups of both cards, both sides please.


----------



## sparkles345

missfiggy said:


> Closeups of both cards, both sides please.


I’ve asked the seller but struggling to get a copy of the product card. I attached a close up of the authentication card to my post. Thanks!


----------



## galexy

Hiya! New here. Was hoping to get an idea on whether this bag looks authentic or not. I understand the real real is pretty hit or miss hence why I thought I'd ask for a second opinion. I apologise there aren't as many pics as you'd probably need but I'd have no way of getting more. 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/prada-tessuto-bowler-bag-97rxc


----------



## missfiggy

sparkles345 said:


> I’ve asked the seller but struggling to get a copy of the product card. I attached a close up of the authentication card to my post. Thanks!



Can't help without the requested photos.


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I bought this second hand. It was cheap but I really thought it was authentic. I took it home and can’t find the controllado number anywhere. The zippers are lampo but have a copywrite r vs a dot. I tried to capture it but after 6 attempts Its kinda visible but not much lol! The leather is deteriorating too. Did I buy a fake? I’d rather toss is and loose the money than wear it


----------



## gabby1987

Additional pics.


----------



## missfiggy

gabby1987 said:


> Hi! I bought this second hand. It was cheap but I really thought it was authentic. I took it home and can’t find the controllado number anywhere. The zippers are lampo but have a copywrite r vs a dot. I tried to capture it but after 6 attempts Its kinda visible but not much lol! The leather is deteriorating too. Did I buy a fake? I’d rather toss is and loose the money than wear it



Yes - you bought a fake.


----------



## gabby1987

missfiggy said:


> Yes - you bought a fake.


Yuck! I guess I have good firewood kindle lol! Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## mellibelly

Hi! Please help me authenticate this "vintage 90's" bag I just received from ebay. I took a chance because it included the original Nieman Marcus tag. Now that I have the bag in front of me I'm worried it's fake as the zipper is unmarked and painted and there's no white factory tag anywhere inside the bag.

Item Name: Vintage Prada Camel & Bakelite Handbag
Listing number: 294016567243
Seller ID: hecate4mmc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/294016567243


----------



## mellibelly

More Photos:


----------



## missfiggy

mellibelly said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this "vintage 90's" bag I just received from ebay. I took a chance because it included the original Nieman Marcus tag. Now that I have the bag in front of me I'm worried it's fake as the zipper is unmarked and painted and there's no white factory tag anywhere inside the bag.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Prada Camel & Bakelite Handbag
> Listing number: 294016567243
> Seller ID: hecate4mmc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/294016567243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001191
> View attachment 5001192
> View attachment 5001193
> View attachment 5001194
> View attachment 5001195
> View attachment 5001196
> View attachment 5001197
> View attachment 5001198
> View attachment 5001199
> View attachment 5001200
> View attachment 5001201
> View attachment 5001202



It is authentic, vintage Prada.


----------



## mellibelly

missfiggy said:


> It is authentic, vintage Prada.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> It is authentic, vintage Prada.



Perfect example of "they don't make them like this any more" isn't it?  Thirty year old Prada, beautifully constructed and in better shape than most new Prada bags. I have a couple from the bakelite collection.  I need to get some of my older bags out and use them!


----------



## mic2n

Item Name: Prada small studded bag (unsure of official name)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: 

Please help to authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## mic2n

Item Name: Prada small studded bag (unsure of official name)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments:

Additional photos:


----------



## mic2n

mic2n said:


> Item Name: Prada small studded bag (unsure of official name)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 5002220
> View attachment 5002220
> View attachment 5002221
> View attachment 5002222


----------



## amberlee9

Could I get some help authenticating this Prada re-edition 2000?
Item name: re-edition 2000
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: daniellamaried
Link: n/a
Comments: I purchased this on Mercari. I have 3 days to return it if it’s fake!


----------



## missfiggy

mic2n said:


> Item Name: Prada small studded bag (unsure of official name)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 5002220
> View attachment 5002220
> View attachment 5002221
> View attachment 5002222



Please supply seller details.


----------



## pmf17

Hello, I hope everyone is safe and doing well! I would like to request some help in authenticating this Prada purse I am about to purchase.

Item Name: Prada Pebbled Daino Leather Double Zip Tote Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: canonbagsprime2010 on Instagram and canonebagsprime.com on the web
Link: 
Comments: The shop is  very popular and reputable from where I am but I just want to be 100% sure.

I would very much appreciate any and all help I could get. Thank you so so much!


----------



## mic2n

Item Name: Prada small studded leather shoulder bag (unsure of official name)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: Duckpin Consignment Shop (have Instagram under duckpinconsignment)
Link: n/a
Comments:
Hope this helps. It is from a consignment shop that says they authenticate every piece before selling. Please let me know if I need to post the pictures again.


----------



## mic2n

mic2n said:


> Item Name: Prada small studded leather shoulder bag (unsure of official name)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: Duckpin Consignment Shop (Instagram: duckpinconsignment)
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> Hope this helps. It is from a consignment shop that says they authenticate every piece before selling. Please let me know if I need to post the pictures again.


Also, the bag has a lock and key


----------



## mic2n

missfiggy said:


> Please supply seller details.


Item Name: Prada small studded leather shoulder bag with lock and key (unsure of official name)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: Duckpin Consignment Shop (Instagram: duckpinconsignment)
Link: n/a
Comments: bag also has a lock and 2 keys


----------



## amberlee9

amberlee9 said:


> Could I get some help authenticating this Prada re-edition 2000?
> Item name: re-edition 2000
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: daniellamaried
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I purchased this on Mercari. I have 3 days to return it if it’s fake!


I few more pics


----------



## Prada Psycho

pmf17 said:


> Hello, I hope everyone is safe and doing well! I would like to request some help in authenticating this Prada purse I am about to purchase.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Pebbled Daino Leather Double Zip Tote Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: canonbagsprime2010 on Instagram and canonebagsprime.com on the web
> Link:
> Comments: The shop is  very popular and reputable from where I am but I just want to be 100% sure.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any and all help I could get. Thank you so so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002711
> View attachment 5002703
> View attachment 5002712
> View attachment 5002714
> View attachment 5002716
> View attachment 5002717
> View attachment 5002704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002715




Wouldn't say they're "reputable" when they sell fakes like this.


----------



## Nartnart

https://photos.app.goo.gl/H2KM7owE1tAeNNyE6       I picked these shoes up for 6.00.   I've been looking at genuine Prada shoes and I now see that they have PRADA stamped on the buckle, mine do not. Just looking for confirmation that these are most likely not real. The good news is that they fit me and are really quite nice.   I hope the link works.  Thanks in advance.    Worthpoint has similar ones listed , but they are suede. The description says they are "rare".


----------



## ria_chan

Hi There! 

Item Name: PRADA Nylon Shoulder Hand Bag Black B7494
Listing number:114680653369
Seller ID:next-innovation
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments:Just purchased this via ebay and received, was wondering if I could get it authenticated! I can provide more photos if the ones from the listing are not enough.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlp830

Hello authenticators,

I've been looking for a Prada bucket hat but there's so many fakes. Could you kindly tell me if this is real, in your opinion?

Item Name: Prada Nylon Bucket hat
Listing number: m74998096944
Seller ID: clothesforLess
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m74998096944/
Comments: seller says it's authentic b/c she has 10 years of experience reselling...


----------



## missfiggy

pmf17 said:


> Hello, I hope everyone is safe and doing well! I would like to request some help in authenticating this Prada purse I am about to purchase.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Pebbled Daino Leather Double Zip Tote Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: canonbagsprime2010 on Instagram and canonebagsprime.com on the web
> Link:
> Comments: The shop is  very popular and reputable from where I am but I just want to be 100% sure.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any and all help I could get. Thank you so so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002711
> View attachment 5002703
> View attachment 5002712
> View attachment 5002714
> View attachment 5002716
> View attachment 5002717
> View attachment 5002704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002715




Reputable or not - this is fake. VERY fake.


----------



## missfiggy

amberlee9 said:


> I few more pics



Just as in your first post, no please, no thankyou. So no assessment.


----------



## amberlee9

missfiggy said:


> Just as in your first post, no please, no thankyou. So no assessment.


Sorry I dont see a reply to my first post


----------



## missfiggy

amberlee9 said:


> Sorry I dont see a reply to my first post



Precisely.


----------



## amberlee9

missfiggy said:


> Precisely.


I don’t understand...


----------



## Lovesushiii

Hi @missfiggy! may I please get your help authenticating this prada re edition 2005? Looking to get a beige now 

thanks so much for your help! 

Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 
Listing number:na 
Seller ID: luxuryconfident 
Link: https://depop.app.link/f9cHHjT3ceb
Comments: Please help authenticate this bag! Thank you!


----------



## Lovesushiii

More photos! Thanks again!


----------



## pmf17

missfiggy said:


> Reputable or not - this is fake. VERY fake.



Thank you so much. I also paid for it to be authenticated by RealAuthentication.com and it is indeed, fake. Thanks for your help!


----------



## pmf17

Prada Psycho said:


> Wouldn't say they're "reputable" when they sell fakes like this.



Lesson learned haha thanks so much for the help!


----------



## missfiggy

ria_chan said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Nylon Shoulder Hand Bag Black B7494
> Listing number:114680653369
> Seller ID:next-innovation
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-PRADA-Nylon-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Black-B7494/114680653369?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:Just purchased this via ebay and received, was wondering if I could get it authenticated! I can provide more photos if the ones from the listing are not enough.  Thanks in advance!



Looks authentic.


----------



## ria_chan

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks for your help! Appreciate it


----------



## Prada Psycho

Gphammy said:


> More photos! Thanks again!





Gphammy said:


> Hi @missfiggy! may I please get your help authenticating this prada re edition 2005? Looking to get a beige now
> 
> thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005
> Listing number:na
> Seller ID: luxuryconfident
> Link: https://depop.app.link/f9cHHjT3ceb
> Comments: Please help authenticate this bag! Thank you!




These are not my forte, but it looks fishy to me.  I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Prada Psycho said:


> These are not my forte, but it looks fishy to me.  I wouldn't buy it.



thank you for your reply!!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Prada BT1738 messenger
Listing number: 
Seller ID: torohu830820
Link: https://tw.carousell.com/p/prada經典尼龍皮革飾邊方型掀蓋斜背包-藍色-1070345195/
Comments:Hello, I’m currently eyeing on this one. Seller claim bought it from boutique. It came without any authenticity card or dust bag. Pictures are provided by seller. Please help me with this one. Thank you.


----------



## nina.v

Item Name: Prada Nylon 2005 Re-Edition - Colour: Black
Listing number:  14457755
Seller ID: Olivia (Vestiaire Collective)
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...cloth-re-edition-prada-handbag-14457755.shtml
Comments: 

Hi Authenticators, I'm so happy I found this blog and wish I did before I purchased my first Prada handbag.  Although it was authenticated by Vestiaire, after reading through this thread I'm now having doubts about it's authenticity. The areas of concern I have are the interior Prada logo (which looks slightly wonky and does not go through the Prada ropes), the strap where the Prada "A" is spaced quite far from the end and the bottom of the bag which as a Saffiano leather overlap that is quite prominent. Also it has a Lampo zipper which looks authentic but there a $ where the zipper meets the threads in the middle, which I haven't seen on pictures before. I've attached all the pictures here and would love to please have your opinion. Thank you in advance for any help or guidance.  

- Front view of bag: *Included*
- Zipper & its end: *Included*
- Hardware: *Included*
- Base of the handles: *Included*
- Both sides of all cards: *Not included - The item didn't come with any authenticity cards*
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without: *Included with flash*
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides: *Included*
- Closeups of main logos: *Included*
- Closeups of interior labels/logos: *Included*


----------



## nina.v

Photos continued from my previous thread. Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

nina.v said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon 2005 Re-Edition - Colour: Black
> Listing number:  14457755
> Seller ID: Olivia (Vestiaire Collective)
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...cloth-re-edition-prada-handbag-14457755.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Authenticators, I'm so happy I found this blog and wish I did before I purchased my first Prada handbag.  Although it was authenticated by Vestiaire, after reading through this thread I'm now having doubts about it's authenticity. The areas of concern I have are the interior Prada logo (which looks slightly wonky and does not go through the Prada ropes), the strap where the Prada "A" is spaced quite far from the end and the bottom of the bag which as a Saffiano leather overlap that is quite prominent. Also it has a Lampo zipper which looks authentic but there a $ where the zipper meets the threads in the middle, which I haven't seen on pictures before. I've attached all the pictures here and would love to please have your opinion. Thank you in advance for any help or guidance.
> 
> - Front view of bag: *Included*
> - Zipper & its end: *Included*
> - Hardware: *Included*
> - Base of the handles: *Included*
> - Both sides of all cards: *Not included - The item didn't come with any authenticity cards*
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without: *Included with flash*
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides: *Included*
> - Closeups of main logos: *Included*
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos: *Included*



I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## Nartnart

Hi there, I picked these up at a thrift store.  Wondering if they just might be real? Found similar in my online search, but nothing to convince me one way or the other.  I do see that there is no Prada stamp on the buckle ,which I'm wondering is an indication of a fake. Thank you and stay well.


----------



## Lisie

Item Name: Re-Edition 2000 cobalt blue
Listing number: -
Seller ID: bought at Prada
Link: -
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Lisie said:


> Item Name: Re-Edition 2000 cobalt blue
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: bought at Prada
> Link: -
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5009000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009009




You bought this at an actual Prada boutique?  And you're questioning its authenticity?  Seriously?


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I would love your expertise with the following bag. Thank you!

Item: Prada BR3575 Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag in Cacao
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BR35...833058?hash=item4b89495a62:g:zKUAAOSwN3xf393C
Seller: shescribe
Comments: No cards


----------



## Prada Psycho

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I would love your expertise with the following bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada BR3575 Cervo Antik Shoulder Bag in Cacao
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-BR35...833058?hash=item4b89495a62:g:zKUAAOSwN3xf393C
> Seller: shescribe
> Comments: No cards



Looks OK so far, but the listing photos leave a lot to be desired.  If you buy it, take your own photos and repost it quoting your post so  we have the original information.

PS: I don't generally comment on pricing since that's very subjective, but the asking price for this bag given the wear and tear IMHO is a bit high.


----------



## samfalstaff

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks OK so far, but the listing photos leave a lot to be desired.  If you buy it, take your own photos and repost it quoting your post so  we have the original information.
> 
> PS: I don't generally comment on pricing since that's very subjective, but the asking price for this bag given the wear and tear IMHO is a bit high.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind about the price.


----------



## hwu

Hi, was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag?
Item Name: “Authentic Prada Bag”
Listing number: unsure
Seller ID: cesarian1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...418-427d-9945-b2436a20321a#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## hwu

hwu said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: “Authentic Prada Bag”
> Listing number: unsure
> Seller ID: cesarian1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Prada-Bag-With-Authenticity-Cards-And-Dustbag/174647468948?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11003.m43.l2648/7?euid=60715d76619940aabdb2e8128ac02280&bu=44180268974&segname=11003&crd=20210303133913&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F174647468948&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11003.m43.l2648&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=faa2d90a1770a1b5b614681afffc10dc&ul_noapp=true&pageci=fce85137-9418-427d-9945-b2436a20321a#vi__app-cvip-panel


.
Also have some
More pics for this one!


----------



## missfiggy

hwu said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: “Authentic Prada Bag”
> Listing number: unsure
> Seller ID: cesarian1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Prada-Bag-With-Authenticity-Cards-And-Dustbag/174647468948?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11003.m43.l2648/7?euid=60715d76619940aabdb2e8128ac02280&bu=44180268974&segname=11003&crd=20210303133913&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F174647468948&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11003.m43.l2648&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=faa2d90a1770a1b5b614681afffc10dc&ul_noapp=true&pageci=fce85137-9418-427d-9945-b2436a20321a#vi__app-cvip-panel



No please, no thank you. So no assessment.


----------



## Nartnart

Nartnart said:


> View attachment 5008635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I picked these up at a thrift store.  Wondering if they just might be real? Found similar in my online search, but nothing to convince me one way or the other.  I do see that there is no Prada stamp on the buckle ,which I'm wondering is an indication of a fake. Thank you and stay well.


   Did I post this wrong?  Is there a better place to ask?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Nartnart said:


> Did I post this wrong?  Is there a better place to ask?


Shoe authentication requests go on the shoe subforum.





						The Glass Slipper
					

The next best thing to bag obsession is a healthy shoe fetish. tPF's general shoe-related forum.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Kindly please authenticate this Prada bag thanks.

Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Leather 36cm Bag
Listing number: 274702471326
Seller ID: ling_place
Link:: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-Black-Leather-36cm-Bag/274702471326?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l26
Comments: Seller didn’t answer questions re name, year and authenticity card when asked.


----------



## missfiggy

Poppy Lynn said:


> Kindly please authenticate this Prada bag thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Leather 36cm Bag
> Listing number: 274702471326
> Seller ID: ling_place
> Link:: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-Black-Leather-36cm-Bag/274702471326?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l26
> Comments: Seller didn’t answer questions re name, year and authenticity card when asked.



I've been watching this one with interest.  It certainly looks ok from the photos, but a seller's reluctance to answer important questions would leave me very reluctant to bid. Maybe give the seller another prod and see what happens.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Poppy Lynn said:


> Kindly please authenticate this Prada bag thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Black Leather 36cm Bag
> Listing number: 274702471326
> Seller ID: ling_place
> Link:: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Prada-Black-Leather-36cm-Bag/274702471326?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l26
> Comments: Seller didn’t answer questions re name, year and authenticity card when asked.


Beautiful!  Don't think I've ever seen this one faked before.


----------



## Poppy Lynn

missfiggy said:


> I've been watching this one with interest.  It certainly looks ok from the photos, but a seller's reluctance to answer important questions would leave me very reluctant to bid. Maybe give the seller another prod and see what happens.
> [/QUOTE





missfiggy said:


> I've been watching this one with interest.  It certainly looks ok from the photos, but a seller's reluctance to answer important questions would leave me very reluctant to bid. Maybe give the seller another prod and see what happens.


Thanks Miss Figgy for your prompt assistance. I will definitely be sending seller another message.


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Prada Psycho said:


> Beautiful!  Don't think I've ever seen this one faked before.


Thanks Prada Pyscho for your prompt assistance. May I know the model of the bag please?


----------



## reinabee226

Hello! If you could authenticate this bag that would be greatly appreciated! 

Seller/Seller ID: N/A Coworker is selling the backpack and I wanted to be sure it’s the real thing before buying!

Bag name: Prada Tessuto dark green nylon backpack with leather trimmings


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Item Name: PRADA RE-EDITION 2005 NYLON HANDBAG WITH DUSTBAG & BOX
Listing number: 224345127652
Seller ID: shibasa.bhandari123
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2243451276...yEdzHr7OYdUSml9Wj40OErZApLGhikHiIl7qgKQKl3dik
Please help me authenticate this!


----------



## missfiggy

Sidsel Lauritzen said:


> Item Name: PRADA RE-EDITION 2005 NYLON HANDBAG WITH DUSTBAG & BOX
> Listing number: 224345127652
> Seller ID: shibasa.bhandari123
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2243451276...yEdzHr7OYdUSml9Wj40OErZApLGhikHiIl7qgKQKl3dik
> Please help me authenticate this!



Photos of all cards please - both sides. Please read post #1 for the photos we need for authentication.


----------



## kashbear

Hi there! Could I please get some help on authenticating this bag I found on Facebook market place? Thank you in advance for your expertise!

Item name: Prada Re edition 2005 saffiano
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: na
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/188908382660057/
Comments: seller didn’t send all requested photos of the Prada plaque and authenticity cards. This was all she sent me! Any help would be really appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

kashbear said:


> Hi there! Could I please get some help on authenticating this bag I found on Facebook market place? Thank you in advance for your expertise!
> 
> Item name: Prada Re edition 2005 saffiano
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: na
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/188908382660057/
> Comments: seller didn’t send all requested photos of the Prada plaque and authenticity cards. This was all she sent me! Any help would be really appreciated! Thanks again!



HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS.  I've seen these photos somewhere else - they may be stolen which would be why the seller couldn't send photos of the cards.


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> Photos of all cards please - both sides. Please read post #1 for the photos we need for authentication.



For what it's worth, I'm leaning waaaaay towards fake for this one.


----------



## kashbear

missfiggy said:


> HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS.  I've seen these photos somewhere else - they may be stolen which would be why the seller couldn't send photos of the cards.



oh wow, yes I thought that was kind of weird too  thank you so much for your help @missfiggy


----------



## kashbear

missfiggy said:


> HIGHLY SUSPICIOUS.  I've seen these photos somewhere else - they may be stolen which would be why the seller couldn't send photos of the cards.



hi @missfiggy! I tried asking her again for the missing photos and she sent them to me, can you please let me know your thoughts if it’s authentic or not? Thanks again!


----------



## pescado

Dear Authenticator, can you help to authenticate this rucksack? Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## missfiggy

kashbear said:


> hi @missfiggy! I tried asking her again for the missing photos and she sent them to me, can you please let me know your thoughts if it’s authentic or not? Thanks again!



The cards etc look authentic. With the original photos you posted I think it's authentic.  I just can't get rid of that nagging feeling I've seen the photos elsewhere.  Hopefully it was for the same seller.


----------



## kashbear

missfiggy said:


> The cards etc look authentic. With the original photos you posted I think it's authentic.  I just can't get rid of that nagging feeling I've seen the photos elsewhere.  Hopefully it was for the same seller.



yeah hopefully  makes me wary now to purchase..  please do let me know if you can recall where if it pops up again! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, thank you in advance for your expertise and time. May i request for authorization fir this bag
Item Name:*Prada nylon bag*
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: Nutty Deal$
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m68799470857/


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, thank you in advance for your expertise and time. May i request for authorization fir this bag
> Item Name:*Prada nylon bag*
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Nutty Deal$
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m68799470857/



The pictures are way too small to be able to make any assessment.


----------



## Kbonita619

missfiggy said:


> The pictures are way too small to be able to make any assessment.


Hello Friend, 
So sorry for the bad pictures, are these better? Im just screenshoting from the link




> Item Namerada nylon bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: Nutty Deal$
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m68799470857/


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friend,
> So sorry for the bad pictures, are these better? Im just screenshoting from the link



You've provided exactly the same tiny pictures.  The pictures on the listing aren't really clear at all, however from what I can see, the bag looks like it is probably authentic.


----------



## kashbear

Hi @missfiggy, I’ve received the bag! If I could please get confirmation that it is indeed authentic! It seems to match the photos she’s originally sent me!  Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## kashbear

Additional pictures thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

kashbear said:


> Additional pictures thank you!



I can't fault it. Looks authentic. Enjoy!!!


----------



## kashbear

missfiggy said:


> I can't fault it. Looks authentic. Enjoy!!!


 Yay!!! Thanks so much for all your help!! Have a great night!! ☺️☺️


----------



## galexy

Hello! Bit the bullet and bought a bag, I was hoping you could please help authenticate it (luckily I can return if it isn't real).
Thanks xx

Hopefully these pics are okay;


----------



## missfiggy

galexy said:


> Hello! Bit the bullet and bought a bag, I was hoping you could please help authenticate it (luckily I can return if it isn't real).
> Thanks xx
> 
> Hopefully these pics are okay;



Link to seller please.


----------



## galexy

missfiggy said:


> Link to seller please.



Hi, sorry will do, not sure if the listing will show: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-vitello-shoulder-bag-black-581347


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Item name: pink beige Prada hobo
Seller name: hksm98
Link: https://posh.mk/79lIDelmGeb
Comments: will post better pictures when arrives. seller claims older bag.


----------



## missfiggy

galexy said:


> Hi, sorry will do, not sure if the listing will show: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-vitello-shoulder-bag-black-581347



Thanks.  The bag certainly looks to be authentic.  And you have fashionphile's money back guarantee.


----------



## missfiggy

pinkrosefyre said:


> Item name: pink beige Prada hobo
> Seller name: hksm98
> Link: https://posh.mk/79lIDelmGeb
> Comments: will post better pictures when arrives. seller claims older bag.



Limited photos but no alarm bells.


----------



## galexy

missfiggy said:


> Thanks.  The bag certainly looks to be authentic.  And you have fashionphile's money back guarantee.



I'm relieved. Thanks so much for helping!!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> Limited photos but no alarm bells.



This is real.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



-happy dance- Thank you so much @Bratty1919! You're really good if that's all you needed. I won't clog the thread with more pictures then. THANK YOU!


----------



## Bratty1919

pinkrosefyre said:


> -happy dance- Thank you so much @Bratty1919! You're really good if that's all you needed. I won't clog the thread with more pictures then. THANK YOU!



I would still like to see more pics, but my $ is still on real.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Bratty1919 said:


> I would still like to see more pics, but my $ is still on real.



Okie dokie, I'll post more once I get it, which is going to feel like forever! 

@missfiggy, thank you for replying as well. I appreciate it!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Namerada Nylon backpack
Listing number:V153
Seller ID:a0935090019
Link:https://carousell.app.link/HdcIoxLRKeb
Comments: Hi, ladies, I just bought this vintage backpack. While It’s on its way to me. I wish you guys would help me out with this one, please. According the AC, this backpack was puchased from the dep. store in Shibuya, Tokyo in 1999. Seller claim she barely used it so the condition looks great. Please help me out with this one. Always appreciate d. Thank you.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please give an opinion on this messenger bag?
Don't know style number.
I purchased it at a local thrift store. These are my pictures.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please give an opinion on this messenger bag?
> Don't know style number.
> I purchased it at a local thrift store. These are my pictures.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5029302
> View attachment 5029303
> View attachment 5029304
> View attachment 5029305
> View attachment 5029306
> View attachment 5029307
> View attachment 5029308
> View attachment 5029309
> View attachment 5029310
> View attachment 5029311
> View attachment 5029312




Post more pics of the lining, close up, with and without flash.  Looks pretty fake so far.


----------



## JOODLZ

Prada Psycho said:


> Post more pics of the lining, close up, with and without flash.  Looks pretty fake so far.


These are the lining in the main compartment...fingers still crossed, but losing hope


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> These are the lining in the main compartment...fingers still crossed, but losing hope
> View attachment 5029634
> View attachment 5029635


Can you please re take the pictures from exactly front on. These are at too much of an angle.  The photo must be exactly parallel to the lining and horizontal. Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Can you please re take the pictures from exactly front on. These are at too much of an angle.  The photo must be exactly parallel to the lining and horizontal. Thanks.



Sounds like we're both looking for the same thing.  

@JOODLZ Your photographs are our eyes.  We can't help you without the proper photos.


----------



## MarkWoo

MarkWoo said:


> Item Namerada Nylon backpack
> Listing number:V153
> Seller ID:a0935090019
> Link:https://carousell.app.link/HdcIoxLRKeb
> Comments: Hi, ladies, I just bought this vintage backpack. While It’s on its way to me. I wish you guys would help me out with this one, please. According the AC, this backpack was puchased from the dep. store in Shibuya, Tokyo in 1999. Seller claim she barely used it so the condition looks great. Please help me out with this one. Always appreciate d. Thank you.


just got the bag, please take a look the pictures I took down below, thank you so much.


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> Can you please re take the pictures from exactly front on. These are at too much of an angle.  The photo must be exactly parallel to the lining and horizontal. Thanks.





Prada Psycho said:


> Sounds like we're both looking for the same thing.
> 
> @JOODLZ Your photographs are our eyes.  We can't help you without the proper photos.



Thank you both for your time and patience! 
I've made a couple of attempts to re-shoot, but indoor lighting just isn't good. I'll send pics in the morning.


----------



## missfiggy

MarkWoo said:


> just got the bag, please take a look the pictures I took down below, thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5030035
> View attachment 5030038
> View attachment 5030036
> View attachment 5030038
> View attachment 5030037
> View attachment 5030040
> View attachment 5030041
> View attachment 5030044
> View attachment 5030043
> View attachment 5030045
> View attachment 5030046
> View attachment 5030050
> View attachment 5030051



I'd LOOOOVE to see photos of your collection!!!!  This looks good to me.


----------



## JOODLZ

JOODLZ said:


> Thank you both for your time and patience!
> I've made a couple of attempts to re-shoot, but indoor lighting just isn't good. I'll send pics in the morning.



Here are 2 shots of the lining...hope these are what you both are looking for...
Thanks again for your time & patience!


----------



## MarkWoo

missfiggy said:


> I'd LOOOOVE to see photos of your collection!!!!  This looks good to me.


Thank you very much, missfiggy.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Here are 2 shots of the lining...hope these are what you both are looking for...
> Thanks again for your time & patience!
> 
> View attachment 5030543
> View attachment 5030544



Unfortunately these photos just don't seem right to me. I think it's either fake or over 50 years old. More likely fake.


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately these photos just don't seem right to me. I think it's either fake or over 50 years old. More likely fake.



missfiggy...as always, thanks so much for your opinion...I had concerns about some details, but figured it was worth asking our wonderful tPF authenticators...I appreciate your time & efforts on my behalf! 
Were there even Prada nylon bags 50 years ago...??? This bag came from a thrift store that does estate clean-outs...
I posted a bag on the authenticate this Dior thread that's maybe that old...hopefully...or I made a nice donation 
Thanks, again!


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Bratty1919 said:


> I would still like to see more pics, but my $ is still on real.



@Bratty1919, it's here! It's so much prettier in person! I'm in love! Hoping for confirmation.


----------



## mhunter23

Can you help me with my first ever designer bag purchase?

Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
Listing number: do you mean item code on the website? This item was purchased on Poshmark.
Seller ID: @sevyndeadlysins
Link: https://posh.mk/Nm5QHoH9Peb
Comments: there is no authentication card but there are receipts from what appears to be a purchase in Hong Kong. Both QR code’s on the box and on the one receipt take me to the foreign version of the Prada website. I purchased it quickly considering people would probably jump on it for the cheap price. The title of her listing reads “price reflects authenticity” alluding in my eyes to “this is expensive because it’s real.” Looking back, maybe she was alluding to it being fake. The day after I made the purchase, the seller posted another listing for the same bag using the same photos. She said she bought a few of them when I asked about it. I checked the yen conversions and it turns out the price she listed reflects only a little more of a markup to the selling price on the foreign Prada website. It came with no authentication card.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Item name: pink Prada wallet 
Seller: ollysitrick1894
Link: depop screen shot 
Comments: if this wasn't an impulse buy, I don't know what is. I didn't even ask about condition. It's well used at best. Just hoping it's real. I can clean it up. 

I don't have the best dexterity so I don't know if I can flip the zippers. I'm sorry y'all.


----------



## IntheOcean

mhunter23 said:


> Can you help me with my first ever designer bag purchase?
> 
> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Listing number: do you mean item code on the website? This item was purchased on Poshmark.
> Seller ID: @sevyndeadlysins
> Link: https://posh.mk/Nm5QHoH9Peb
> Comments: there is no authentication card but there are receipts from what appears to be a purchase in Hong Kong. Both QR code’s on the box and on the one receipt take me to the foreign version of the Prada website. I purchased it quickly considering people would probably jump on it for the cheap price. The title of her listing reads “price reflects authenticity” alluding in my eyes to “this is expensive because it’s real.” Looking back, maybe she was alluding to it being fake. The day after I made the purchase, the seller posted another listing for the same bag using the same photos. She said she bought a few of them when I asked about it. I checked the yen conversions and it turns out the price she listed reflects only a little more of a markup to the selling price on the foreign Prada website. It came with no authentication card.
> 
> View attachment 5031839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031851


Welcome to the Purse Forum. I'm not an authenticator for Prada, just an admirer. But I couldn't scroll past this.

If you go to the official Prada website, you will see that the bag you purchased retails for $1,390. It's also very trendy, relatively easy and cheap to make (it's nylon and not leather), and therefore highly counterfeited. Why would anyone buy a bag for $1,390 and then sell it for $100? They wouldn't. The foreign Prada website you're referring to is selling fakes.

The phrase the seller used, 'Price reflects authenticity', doesn't excuse what they're doing and doesn't make it legal. But it's meant to say that no, of course, you will not get a real Prada bag for that money. If you look at a listing and it says any of the following: price reflects authenticity, replica, copy, mirror quality, great quality, authentic quality, 1:1, from a factory, seconds, did not pass quality control, wholesale, etc. What that means is, the item is fake.

Poshmark doesn't much care about authenticity and pulling the listings, as far as I know. But it's still against the law to sell fakes. If you were sold a fake on Poshmark, initiate a return and get your money back, shipping and all.


----------



## mhunter23

IntheOcean said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum. I'm not an authenticator for Prada, just an admirer. But I couldn't scroll past this.
> 
> If you go to the official Prada website, you will see that the bag you purchased retails for $1,390. It's also very trendy, relatively easy and cheap to make (it's nylon and not leather), and therefore highly counterfeited. Why would anyone buy a bag for $1,390 and then sell it for $100? They wouldn't. The foreign Prada website you're referring to is selling fakes.
> 
> The phrase the seller used, 'Price reflects authenticity', doesn't excuse what they're doing and doesn't make it legal. But it's meant to say that no, of course, you will not get a real Prada bag for that money. If you look at a listing and it says any of the following: price reflects authenticity, replica, copy, mirror quality, great quality, authentic quality, 1:1, from a factory, seconds, did not pass quality control, wholesale, etc. What that means is, the item is fake.
> 
> Poshmark doesn't much care about authenticity and pulling the listings, as far as I know. But it's still against the law to sell fakes. If you were sold a fake on Poshmark, initiate a return and get your money back, shipping and all.


Thank you for the reply! The website simply says Prada.com and has the same layout. The only difference is the language. I thought perhaps it’s cheaper according to the region, and because designer brand prices can vary. I also considered it’s cheaper because a lot of Prada is made in China. Is it possible to copy a QR code? Do Prada bags from China come with authentication cards?


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhunter23 said:


> Can you help me with my first ever designer bag purchase?
> 
> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Listing number: do you mean item code on the website? This item was purchased on Poshmark.
> Seller ID: @sevyndeadlysins
> Link: https://posh.mk/Nm5QHoH9Peb
> Comments: there is no authentication card but there are receipts from what appears to be a purchase in Hong Kong. Both QR code’s on the box and on the one receipt take me to the foreign version of the Prada website. I purchased it quickly considering people would probably jump on it for the cheap price. The title of her listing reads “price reflects authenticity” alluding in my eyes to “this is expensive because it’s real.” Looking back, maybe she was alluding to it being fake. The day after I made the purchase, the seller posted another listing for the same bag using the same photos. She said she bought a few of them when I asked about it. I checked the yen conversions and it turns out the price she listed reflects only a little more of a markup to the selling price on the foreign Prada website. It came with no authentication card.
> 
> View attachment 5031839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031851


Fake, fake and fake some more.  It's not even a well done fake. 
Get your money back.


----------



## mhunter23

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake, fake and fake some more.  It's not even a well done fake.
> Get your money back.



thank you for the reply. What gives it away? Do you know if Poshmark reimburses on fake purchases?


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhunter23 said:


> thank you for the reply. What gives it away? Do you know if Poshmark reimburses on fake purchases?


We NEVER give out information about the details.  No idea about Poshmark's refund policy because I refuse to shop there.  Check their website.  How did you pay for it?  Paypal or whatever?

Edit Notes:

Here's their refund policy:

*Refund Policy    *
When you make a purchase on Poshmark, we don't release payment to the seller until you tell us you've received your order as described. You have 3 days after delivery to inform us if the item has been misrepresented by reporting the problem in the Poshmark app or website with supporting photos. If we verify your claim, we'll send you a label to return the order to the seller and refund your payment. All returns must be shipped back within 5 days of approval to be eligible for a refund.





__





						Posh Protect - Poshmark
					






					poshmark.com


----------



## mhunter23

Prada Psycho said:


> We NEVER give out information about the details.  No idea about Poshmark's refund policy because I refuse to shop there.  Check their website.  How did you pay for it?  Paypal or whatever?
> 
> Edit Notes:
> 
> Here's their refund policy:
> 
> *Refund Policy    *
> When you make a purchase on Poshmark, we don't release payment to the seller until you tell us you've received your order as described. You have 3 days after delivery to inform us if the item has been misrepresented by reporting the problem in the Poshmark app or website with supporting photos. If we verify your claim, we'll send you a label to return the order to the seller and refund your payment. All returns must be shipped back within 5 days of approval to be eligible for a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posh Protect - Poshmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Thank you. I was curious because of the implicit description of how it wasn’t a good remake. I noticed the trim finish on the bottom looked odd, as shown in last photo.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> missfiggy...as always, thanks so much for your opinion...I had concerns about some details, but figured it was worth asking our wonderful tPF authenticators...I appreciate your time & efforts on my behalf!
> *Were there even Prada nylon bags 50 years ago...???* This bag came from a thrift store that does estate clean-outs...
> I posted a bag on the authenticate this Dior thread that's maybe that old...hopefully...or I made a nice donation
> Thanks, again!



Yes.


----------



## missfiggy

mhunter23 said:


> Can you help me with my first ever designer bag purchase?
> 
> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Listing number: do you mean item code on the website? This item was purchased on Poshmark.
> Seller ID: @sevyndeadlysins
> Link: https://posh.mk/Nm5QHoH9Peb
> Comments: there is no authentication card but there are receipts from what appears to be a purchase in Hong Kong. Both QR code’s on the box and on the one receipt take me to the foreign version of the Prada website. I purchased it quickly considering people would probably jump on it for the cheap price. The title of her listing reads “price reflects authenticity” alluding in my eyes to “this is expensive because it’s real.” Looking back, maybe she was alluding to it being fake. The day after I made the purchase, the seller posted another listing for the same bag using the same photos. She said she bought a few of them when I asked about it. I checked the yen conversions and it turns out the price she listed reflects only a little more of a markup to the selling price on the foreign Prada website. It came with no authentication card.
> 
> View attachment 5031839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031851



Oh my!!!! Speechless...well not really!!!  This is TRULY HORRIBLE, TRULY FAKE and TRULY AMATEUR.  Holey moley - something needs to happen to the seller ASAP!!!!!

As for "Price reflects authenticity" - it means that the item is cheap because it is a cheap and nasty fake.


----------



## missfiggy

mhunter23 said:


> Thank you. I was curious because of the implicit description of how it wasn’t a good remake. I noticed the trim finish on the bottom looked odd, as shown in last photo.



Hmmm ...  that and about 100 other tell tale signs.


----------



## IntheOcean

mhunter23 said:


> Thank you for the reply! The website simply says Prada.com and has the same layout. The only difference is the language. I thought perhaps it’s cheaper according to the region, and because designer brand prices can vary. I also considered it’s cheaper because a lot of Prada is made in China. Is it possible to copy a QR code? Do Prada bags from China come with authentication cards?


Like Prada Psycho said, you have 3 days to inform Poshmark that you received a fake and 5 days to send the bag back to get the refund. Regardless of what the seller says, you have the right to get your money back. Regarding the website: I can't scan the QR code off any of the pictures available to look at the website myself, but yes, it's really easy to copy and print a QR code, it's just an image, after all. Now, the link on the fake receipt might lead to a real Prada website, but I'm almost 100% sure the link on the sticker on the box leads to a website selling fakes. That sticker was the dead giveaway #1, btw. Please note that the real website will have 'Prada.com' as its address, in the top bar in your browser. Always look at the URL to make sure you're on a legit website. If it just says 'Prada' somewhere on the website but the actual address is different, then it's not Prada.

If you don't mind, may I ask about the prices you mentioned? You said, 'The title of her listing reads “price reflects authenticity” alluding in my eyes to “this is expensive because it’s real.”' and ' I checked the yen conversions and it turns out the price she listed reflects only a little more of a markup to the selling price on the foreign Prada website.'. The bag was listed for $100 on Poshmark, the price in Japan might be a little lower, I don't know. But it's not going to be under $100 United States Dollars. Yet you said it was only a bit lower than what you paid. You also said you initially thought the bag was authentic because it's expensive and the price you paid reflected that. So, did you _not_ know what the bag actually retails for and figured the price of $100 both on Poshmark and the foreign website the QR code took you to was correct, or did you pay a lot more than $100?


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> Yes.


One more time...THANKS!


----------



## olefern

missfiggy said:


> Looks like a recent fake. Certainly isn't a vintage original.



thank you so much missfiggy!! Appreciate all the help. Cheers


----------



## Skittyyy

Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre
Listing number: not sure
Seller ID: aclmirafuentes
Link: https://posh.mk/pWMY0CBd5eb
Comments: So I just bought this because I was overly excited & they accepted my offer before answering any of my questions about the purse. I looked up "nappa gaufre" and it looks nothing like this! I have a hunch I'm waiting until it gets here to do a return through poshmark saying that it isn't as described (because it isn't, it's a totally different bag).


----------



## missfiggy

Skittyyy said:


> Item Name: Prada Nappa Gaufre
> Listing number: not sure
> Seller ID: aclmirafuentes
> Link: https://posh.mk/pWMY0CBd5eb
> Comments: So I just bought this because I was overly excited & they accepted my offer before answering any of my questions about the purse. I looked up "nappa gaufre" and it looks nothing like this! I have a hunch I'm waiting until it gets here to do a return through poshmark saying that it isn't as described (because it isn't, it's a totally different bag).



The bag you have pictured is a fake. It's not a gauffre, it's not nappa, and it's not Prada.


----------



## Skittyyy

missfiggy said:


> The bag you have pictured is a fake. It's not a gauffre, it's not nappa, and it's not Prada.


Thank you! I kind of forced them to cancel the order for me. She said she had accidentally switched the bag's authenticity card and sent it to someone else on accident. After that I knew something was sketchy. Just waiting for a refund now. Thanks again!


----------



## IntheOcean

Happy 1st of April, hope no one plays any rude jokes on you today!  Ladies, could you please take a look at this bag? I have my doubts but wanted to run it by you. The seller obviously says it's authentic. There are only two photos in the listing, so I asked the seller for more, and these are what she sent me. Thank you in advance!

Link: here


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Happy 1st of April, hope no one plays any rude jokes on you today!  Ladies, could you please take a look at this bag? I have my doubts but wanted to run it by you. The seller obviously says it's authentic. There are only two photos in the listing, so I asked the seller for more, and these are what she sent me. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 5041442
> View attachment 5041443
> View attachment 5041444
> View attachment 5041445
> View attachment 5041446


Most definitely fake.


----------



## tl0293

Hi! I’m new here. Just want to know your thoughts on this Prada bag from eBay that I’m thinking of bidding on:

Item Name: Authentic vintage Prada black nylon tessuto leather crossbody messenger hand bag
Listing number:284240864945
Seller ID:jcp_2709_5
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-/284240864945?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
Comments: Want to know your thoughts. Thank You!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Most definitely fake.


Thank you, Prada Psycho!


----------



## Prada Psycho

tl0293 said:


> Hi! I’m new here. Just want to know your thoughts on this Prada bag from eBay that I’m thinking of bidding on:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic vintage Prada black nylon tessuto leather crossbody messenger hand bag
> Listing number:284240864945
> Seller ID:jcp_2709_5
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-/284240864945?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comments: Want to know your thoughts. Thank You!



Bit of a train wreck, but I'm _thinking_ it's authentic. I'd like @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy to chime in to be sure. Old nylons aren't my forte and the photos in the listing leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## missfiggy

tl0293 said:


> Hi! I’m new here. Just want to know your thoughts on this Prada bag from eBay that I’m thinking of bidding on:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic vintage Prada black nylon tessuto leather crossbody messenger hand bag
> Listing number:284240864945
> Seller ID:jcp_2709_5
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-/284240864945?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> Comments: Want to know your thoughts. Thank You!



Based on the photos, I agree with PP. Authentic, vintage and definitely rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## tl0293

missfiggy said:


> Based on the photos, I agree with PP. Authentic, vintage and definitely rode hard and put away wet.


Thank you! I like this type of style, was thinking about restoring it. Thanks again.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hi if anyone has time can you please authenticate this item. It’s through Poshmark but I still want to double check! I tried to zoom in the pictures as the app and website don’t really give much detail to the pictures.

thank you!! I appreciate the time so much !


Item Name: Prada fairy 
Listing number: - 
Seller ID: onceagainnew 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Fairy-Bag-5fd095bc43895fb27d035c35


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion_girl said:


> Hi if anyone has time can you please authenticate this item. It’s through Poshmark but I still want to double check! I tried to zoom in the pictures as the app and website don’t really give much detail to the pictures.
> 
> thank you!! I appreciate the time so much !
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada fairy
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: onceagainnew
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Fairy-Bag-5fd095bc43895fb27d035c35



Looks authentic, but wait for @missfiggy to pop in.  She'll know what I'm looking at.


----------



## fashion_girl

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic, but wait for @missfiggy to pop in.  She'll know what I'm looking at.



thank you thank you! @pradapsycho


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hi if anyone has time can you please authenticate this item. It’s through Poshmark but I still want to double check! I tried to zoom in the pictures as the app and website don’t really give much detail to the pictures.
> 
> thank you!! I appreciate the time so much !
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada fairy
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: onceagainnew
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Fairy-Bag-5fd095bc43895fb27d035c35



Hey PP - I'm seeing it.  Looks authentic to me too, and in lovely condition.


----------



## fashion_girl

missfiggy said:


> Hey PP - I'm seeing it.  Looks authentic to me too, and in lovely condition.



thank you ladies !!!! So much !! I appreciate!


----------



## naiveshopper135

Hi all

I'd be extremely grateful if someone could please authenticate this Prada bag for me. Its arrived today from the luxury closet.

I've attached additional pictures too. Spent some decent coin on this bag and I'm a bit worried as I havent seen this type of clasp before. The lining of the bag is plain orange and doesn't have the characteristic prada pattern - but that might be because the bag is old?

Item Name:  Prada Orange Nylon And Leather Pochette Bag
Listing number: unknown
Seller ID: unknown
Link: 
	

	




						TLC
					






					theluxurycloset.com
				



Comments:

Many thanks


----------



## Yggdrasil

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this small Prada Parabole patent tote. I recently bought it and am thinking of returning it if it’s a fake.

Item Name: Prada Hand Bag Black Enamel 711225
Listing number: 711225
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Hand...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I have previously bought an authentic Chanel from this seller and they have a pretty good reputation. However, when I received this bag, I noticed the uneven and doubled stitching (particularly on the right ride of the back) and several frayed seams. The triangle logo is also not perfectly centred. Other details looks right to me and the interior leather is extremely supple and soft but I’d appreciate your professional opinion. It didn’t come with the authenticity card.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

Yggdrasil said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this small Prada Parabole patent tote. I recently bought it and am thinking of returning it if it’s a fake.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Hand Bag Black Enamel 711225
> Listing number: 711225
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Hand-Bag-Black-Enamel-711225-/274721937444?hash=item3ff6b41824:g:WckAAOSwGm1gUDw8&nma=true&si=4PT1PYLCcJ0NeY4i4oI52x9SN8M%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I have previously bought an authentic Chanel from this seller and they have a pretty good reputation. However, when I received this bag, I noticed the uneven and doubled stitching (particularly on the right ride of the back) and several frayed seams. The triangle logo is also not perfectly centred. Other details looks right to me and the interior leather is extremely supple and soft but I’d appreciate your professional opinion. It didn’t come with the authenticity card.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## ancsa

Hi, can anybody look at this Prada bag on Poshmark - any chance it's authentic? Thank you so much!!

Prada bag, sold by unpopularwinner









						Prada bag
					

Shop unpopularwinner's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @kayleydr. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!




					poshmark.com


----------



## Yggdrasil

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much for your time and the assessment! I am still surprised at the poor quality of stitching, though (I have attached some photos where it's more visible). Is this really normal for Prada?

Thank you again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yggdrasil said:


> Thank you so much for your time and the assessment! I am still surprised at the poor quality of stitching, though (I have attached some photos where it's more visible). Is this really normal for Prada?
> 
> Thank you again.


That's pretty normal for Prada these days. Unfortunately.


----------



## Yggdrasil

Prada Psycho said:


> That's pretty normal for Prada these days. Unfortunately.


Oh, that really is disappointing for the price they are asking. But I guess thick patent leather is especially difficult to sew as well. I suppose I will still keep it then, thankfully the uneven stitching is at the back. Do you think it would affect my chances of reselling it if I ever wished to?


----------



## missfiggy

ancsa said:


> Hi, can anybody look at this Prada bag on Poshmark - *any chance it's authentic?* Thank you so much!!
> 
> Prada bag, sold by unpopularwinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bag
> 
> 
> Shop unpopularwinner's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Reposhing this item I purchased from @kayleydr. Loved it, but ready to rotate for something new.  Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Not a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## missfiggy

naiveshopper135 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if someone could please authenticate this Prada bag for me. Its arrived today from the luxury closet.
> 
> I've attached additional pictures too. Spent some decent coin on this bag and I'm a bit worried as I havent seen this type of clasp before. The lining of the bag is plain orange and doesn't have the characteristic prada pattern - but that might be because the bag is old?
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Orange Nylon And Leather Pochette Bag
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller ID: unknown
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theluxurycloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5043708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043717



This looks authentic to me but wait to see if Bratty1919 has an opinion.  She's our resident expert in vintage Prada.


----------



## ancsa

missfiggy said:


> Not a snowball's chance in hell.




Thank you!! So I thought... it was listed for a very low price, even for its condition.


----------



## fashion_girl

Hi if any one has the time, can you please authenticate this Prada bunny set - purse and wallet - on eBay.
Thank you so much!

And future thank you to @Prada Psycho and @missfiggy if you happen to have the time to look at these.
Thank you!!! So much. Appreciate it greatly!

Item Name: Prada bunny - wallet and purse

Listing number:184743150357

Seller ID: sonyarr33

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-x-James-Jean-Large-Bunny-Print-Bowler-Tote-wallet-SUPER-RARE/184743150357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=e4cc961a426c428f8ec87f6cea9c8556&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=3&mehot=none&sd=184743150357&itm=184743150357&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:9e482552-9709-11eb-ac5d-eec1a12176d8|parentrq:a889e69c1780a7b0e08cf7bbfffeb2d4|iid:1


----------



## Prada Psycho

fashion_girl said:


> Hi if any one has the time, can you please authenticate this Prada bunny set - purse and wallet - on eBay.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> And future thank you to @Prada Psycho and @missfiggy if you happen to have the time to look at these.
> Thank you!!! So much. Appreciate it greatly!
> 
> Item Name: Prada bunny - wallet and purse
> 
> Listing number:184743150357
> 
> Seller ID: sonyarr33
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-x-James-Jean-Large-Bunny-Print-Bowler-Tote-wallet-SUPER-RARE/184743150357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=e4cc961a426c428f8ec87f6cea9c8556&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=3&mehot=none&sd=184743150357&itm=184743150357&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:9e482552-9709-11eb-ac5d-eec1a12176d8|parentrq:a889e69c1780a7b0e08cf7bbfffeb2d4|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 5046851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046860




Don't like several things I'm seeing, including a 1 feedback seller who has a hugely expensive highly desirable designer item for sale.   This passes the "wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole" test for me.


----------



## missfiggy

fashion_girl said:


> Hi if any one has the time, can you please authenticate this Prada bunny set - purse and wallet - on eBay.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> And future thank you to @Prada Psycho and @missfiggy if you happen to have the time to look at these.
> Thank you!!! So much. Appreciate it greatly!
> 
> Item Name: Prada bunny - wallet and purse
> 
> Listing number:184743150357
> 
> Seller ID: sonyarr33
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-x-James-Jean-Large-Bunny-Print-Bowler-Tote-wallet-SUPER-RARE/184743150357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=e4cc961a426c428f8ec87f6cea9c8556&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=3&mehot=none&sd=184743150357&itm=184743150357&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:9e482552-9709-11eb-ac5d-eec1a12176d8|parentrq:a889e69c1780a7b0e08cf7bbfffeb2d4|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 5046851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046860



I totally agree with PP. Wouldn't touch it for the same reasons. It's too easy to steal photos and make up fake listings.


----------



## fashion_girl

*p*


missfiggy said:


> I totally agree with PP. Wouldn't touch it for the same reasons. It's too easy to steal photos and make up fake listings.



Thank you @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho 

I appreciate the time so much!
Thank you thank you


----------



## ainsisera

Name: Prada Soft Leather Black Card Wallet
Seller ID: Ankworld
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m74545717725/?iv_code=KQRNTC&object_id=m74545717725&object_type=item

I’ve never bought a pre-owned lux item so any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ainsisera

Item Name: Black Soft Leather Prada Wallet
Listing Number: N/A
Seller ID: Ankworld
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m74545717725/?iv_code=KQRNTC&object_id=m74545717725&object_type=item

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

ainsisera said:


> Item Name: Black Soft Leather Prada Wallet
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Ankworld
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m74545717725/?iv_code=KQRNTC&object_id=m74545717725&object_type=item
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



This *MIGHT *be authentic. There are no inconsistencies in what I would expect to see and there is wear and tear which appears consistent with age and use.


----------



## BeePaloma

Hello, I would appreciate it if you could Authenticate this Prada bag please:

Item Name Prada Galleria

Thank you! ☺


----------



## BeePaloma

BeePaloma said:


> Hello, I would appreciate it if you could Authenticate this Prada bag please:
> 
> Item Name Prada Galleria
> 
> Thank you! ☺


----------



## missfiggy

BeePaloma said:


> Hello, I would appreciate it if you could Authenticate this Prada bag please:
> 
> Item Name Prada Galleria
> 
> Thank you! ☺
> 
> View attachment 5050457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050465



Please follow the posting rules as set out in post #1.


----------



## BeePaloma

missfiggy said:


> Please follow the posting rules as set out in post #1.



Hello,

This item is not for sale, I bought it so there are no links or website details. Does this exclude me from having it authenticated? Thank you


----------



## jiearth

Hello Authenticators. Would u Please help me to authenticate my first prada nylon bag? Thank you so much in advance.❤❤❤
Item name: Prada nylon and saffiano leather bag with strap (2vh113)
listing number: n/a
seller: reseller shop on ig “ evrydaybrandname ”
Link: https://www.instagram.com/evrydaybrandname/?hl=en
comment: the seller said this bag is a new one for1000usd.


----------



## jiearth

Some more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## melder

can someone please help me authenticate? First time so I hope I followed instructions right 

Item name: Prada Medium Galleria Double Zip, Pomice (Grey) - Excellent Condition
Listing number:  154347101110 
Seller ID: coconut_malki
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Medi...-/154347101110?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

additional pics:


----------



## missfiggy

BeePaloma said:


> Hello,
> 
> This item is not for sale, I bought it so there are no links or website details. *Does this exclude me from having it authenticated? Thank you*



Not at all. Please post the necessary photos as set out in post #1. Close ups of logos and lining are essential. Also say where you bought it. The card says "Prada Roma". Did you buy it from Prada in Rome?


----------



## missfiggy

melder said:


> can someone please help me authenticate? First time so I hope I followed instructions right
> 
> Item name: Prada Medium Galleria Double Zip, Pomice (Grey) - Excellent Condition
> Listing number:  154347101110
> Seller ID: coconut_malki
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Medi...-/154347101110?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> additional pics:



Close up of triangle logo required.


----------



## missfiggy

jiearth said:


> Hello Authenticators. Would u Please help me to authenticate my first prada nylon bag? Thank you so much in advance.❤❤❤
> Item name: Prada nylon and saffiano leather bag with strap (2vh113)
> listing number: n/a
> seller: reseller shop on ig “ evrydaybrandname ”
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/evrydaybrandname/?hl=en
> comment: the seller said this bag is a new one for1000usd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050920
> View attachment 5050921
> View attachment 5050922
> View attachment 5050923
> View attachment 5050924
> View attachment 5050925
> View attachment 5050926
> View attachment 5050927
> View attachment 5050928
> View attachment 5050929
> View attachment 5050930



After closely examining both lots of photos I think this one is authentic.  Have fun!!!


----------



## melder

missfiggy said:


> Close up of triangle logo required.



Thank you! I've requested that


----------



## jiearth

missfiggy said:


> After closely examining both lots of photos I think this one is authentic.  Have fun!!!



omg i’m so happy right now. i really appreciate of ur help.Thank you ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

Happy Sunday! Could you guys please take a look at this bag? I'm almost 100% it's not authentic, but just in case. I bought two Coach totes from this seller; she said she'd bought them herself, etc. Got them authenticated, they're OK, everything checks out. The seller also included this bag, she said the bag was a hand-me-down from her sister and she thinks it's a replica, that's why she's giving it away and not selling it. Hope the closeups are good enough. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Continuing:


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Continuing:
> View attachment 5051778
> View attachment 5051779
> View attachment 5051780
> View attachment 5051781
> View attachment 5051782
> View attachment 5051783



Yep ... fake as ...


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Yep ... fake as ...


Thank you, missfiggy. No money lost there, so it's OK.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Continuing:
> View attachment 5051778
> View attachment 5051779
> View attachment 5051780
> View attachment 5051781
> View attachment 5051782
> View attachment 5051783


 
Definitely belongs in the nearest dumpster fire.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: I would appreciate your expertise with this bag. I took a chance on it...

Item: Prada Tote Bag Deerskin
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Bag-Deerskin-Browns-Leather-712749/154395306080
Seller: keepupwithit7
Ebay Number: 154395306080
Comments: Bag is in my possession so the attached pics are my own. Thank you so much for any help!


No flash


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: I would appreciate your expertise with this bag. I took a chance on it...
> 
> Item: Prada Tote Bag Deerskin
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Tote-Bag-Deerskin-Browns-Leather-712749/154395306080
> Seller: keepupwithit7
> Ebay Number: 154395306080
> Comments: Bag is in my possession so the attached pics are my own. Thank you so much for any help!
> View attachment 5054609
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054610
> View attachment 5054611
> View attachment 5054612
> View attachment 5054613
> View attachment 5054614
> View attachment 5054615
> View attachment 5054616
> View attachment 5054617
> View attachment 5054619
> View attachment 5054620


More pictures.






with flash


----------



## missfiggy

samfalstaff said:


> More pictures.
> View attachment 5054621
> View attachment 5054622
> View attachment 5054623
> View attachment 5054624
> View attachment 5054625
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054626



Looks authentic.


----------



## samfalstaff

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi everyone  Could you please take a look at this bag? These are all the photos I have for now, but it feels a bit iffy to me because of the stitching and unevenness of the leather at the bottom. Do you see anything that might be a dead giveaway that it's not authentic? Sorry about the watermarks. Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## MH.

Dear authenticators,

I bought a Prada raffia bag from a luxury retailer and everythings looks perfectly fine except the dust bag which is a very hard line material. I have only seen „soft“ white materials so far. Can you Tell me if this is an authentic Prada dust bag?
Thank you very much!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi everyone  Could you please take a look at this bag? These are all the photos I have for now, but it feels a bit iffy to me because of the stitching and unevenness of the leather at the bottom. Do you see anything that might be a dead giveaway that it's not authentic? Sorry about the watermarks. Thank you!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5056892
> View attachment 5056893
> View attachment 5056894
> View attachment 5056895
> View attachment 5056896
> View attachment 5056897


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## missfiggy

MH. said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> I bought a Prada raffia bag from a luxury retailer and everythings looks perfectly fine except the dust bag which is a very hard line material. I have only seen „soft“ white materials so far. Can you Tell me if this is an authentic Prada dust bag?
> Thank you very much!



Can't tell anything just from this photo.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much, Missfiggy!  I'll post proper pictures if I decide to go through with the purchase.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Missfiggy!  I'll post proper pictures if I decide to go through with the purchase.


----------



## kashbear

Hello!! Could I please get some help with authenticating this item! Thank you so much!!
Item Name: black nylon Prada re edition 2005
Listing Number: na
Seller ID: stylesbykristta
Link: https://depop.app.link/gRdd1RNXAfb


----------



## missfiggy

kashbear said:


> Hello!! Could I please get some help with authenticating this item! Thank you so much!!
> Item Name: black nylon Prada re edition 2005
> Listing Number: na
> Seller ID: stylesbykristta
> Link: https://depop.app.link/gRdd1RNXAfb



This one is definitely fake.


----------



## kashbear

missfiggy said:


> This one is definitely fake.



thank you so much @missfiggy!! I appreciate your time!!


----------



## Tsarevna_S

Hello ! Do you think this Prada bag is authentic ? Also, would you agree to authenticate a Miu Miu bag ? thanks a lot


----------



## missfiggy

Tsarevna_S said:


> Hello ! Do you think this Prada bag is authentic ? Also, would you agree to authenticate a Miu Miu bag ? thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 5060410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060414


Please read post #1 for the correct format which we require for these requests.  Your photos must be close up and very clear.


----------



## Tsarevna_S

missfiggy said:


> Please read post #1 for the correct format which we require for these requests.  Your photos must be close up and very clear.


Hello ! Oh I'm sorry, I don't have any other pictures since it's a listing and I haven't bought it yet... but I have a Miu Miu bag I'm unsure of, since the Miu Miu thread is closed, I was wondering if it was ok to post it here. Thank you very much for any help !


----------



## missfiggy

Tsarevna_S said:


> Hello ! Oh I'm sorry, I don't have any other pictures since it's a listing and I haven't bought it yet... but I have a Miu Miu bag I'm unsure of, since the Miu Miu thread is closed, I was wondering if it was ok to post it here. Thank you very much for any help !



You can ask the seller for more pictures. Genuine sellers of authentic items are usually more than happy to send more detailed photos to prospective buyers.


----------



## shnxxxp

Hi Missfiggy, would you please help me authenticate this Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!
Item Name: Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005
Listing number: na
Seller ID: na
Comments:
Hi Missfiggy, I have a question. This is a Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005 from a consignment, everything looks perfect. However, I discovered that the *"PRADA" writings are all over the strap, instead of only on the side where the coin pouch is located. *Is it normal for Prada Re-edition Saffiano to have "PRADA" written all over the strap or should I be worried? Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic to me but wait to see if Bratty1919 has an opinion.  She's our resident expert in vintage Prada.




Sorry I was MIA! This is real


----------



## Bratty1919

naiveshopper135 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if someone could please authenticate this Prada bag for me. Its arrived today from the luxury closet.
> 
> I've attached additional pictures too. Spent some decent coin on this bag and I'm a bit worried as I havent seen this type of clasp before. The lining of the bag is plain orange and doesn't have the characteristic prada pattern - but that might be because the bag is old?
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Orange Nylon And Leather Pochette Bag
> Listing number: unknown
> Seller ID: unknown
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theluxurycloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5043708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043717



Sorry I was MIA! This is real


----------



## Bratty1919

pinkrosefyre said:


> @Bratty1919, it's here! It's so much prettier in person! I'm in love! Hoping for confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031814
> View attachment 5031816
> View attachment 5031818
> View attachment 5031825
> View attachment 5031826
> View attachment 5031827
> View attachment 5031828
> View attachment 5031831
> View attachment 5031833



You're golden!


----------



## mhunter23

Item name: Prada re-edition 2005 mini bag
Seller:@suncityluxe on Mercari
Link: https://merc.li/GWHfdYyZb

hey all!
Thanks for all the help last time when I asked for assistance with my first ever attempt at a designer bag purchase. I managed to get my money back through poshmark and I’ve tried again here. This time I think I got a real one. I’d love a second opinion. I forgot to take a picture of the inside tags. Let me know if any more photos are necessary.
Thank you for your time


----------



## shnxxxp

Hi! would anyone please help me authenticate this Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!
Item Name: Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005
Listing number: na
Seller ID: na
Comments:
I have a question. This is a Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005 from a consignment, everything looks perfect. However, I discovered that the *"PRADA" writings are all over the strap, instead of only on the side where the coin pouch is located.* Is it normal for Prada Re-edition Saffiano to have "PRADA" written all over the strap or should I be worried? Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhunter23 said:


> I’m not an authenticator but I’ve done so much research on this particular bag and all the nylon ones I’ve looked up have Prada written on the crossbody strap. I’m sure it’s the same for this version. Zoom in on the website photos to double check.



NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## mhunter23

mhunter23 said:


> Item name: Prada re-edition 2005 mini bag
> Seller:@suncityluxe on Mercari
> Link: https://merc.li/GWHfdYyZb
> 
> hey all!
> Thanks for all the help last time when I asked for assistance with my first ever attempt at a designer bag purchase. I managed to get my money back through poshmark and I’ve tried again here. This time I think I got a real one. I’d love a second opinion. I forgot to take a picture of the inside tags. Let me know if any more photos are necessary.
> Thank you for your time


I’m updating with the quality assurance tag.


----------



## mhunter23

Item Name: Prada Cleo brushed leather with flap
Seller: mariaher77
Link: https://posh.mk/jzZvCehsFfb

So this seller had a previous listing of the same item with the same description. I asked in the listing about the white quality tag and they replied telling me the Cleo doesn’t have those inside tags. I asked if it had a pocket which she replied yes. I asked if she could show the pocket. She deleted the listing and made a whole other one!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mhunter23 said:


> I’m updating with the quality assurance tag.


White tags are meaningless for purposes of authenticating.  


mhunter23 said:


> Item Name: Prada Cleo brushed leather with flap
> Seller: mariaher77
> Link: https://posh.mk/jzZvCehsFfb
> 
> So this seller had a previous listing of the same item with the same description. I asked in the listing about the white quality tag and they replied telling me the Cleo doesn’t have those inside tags. I asked if it had a pocket which she replied yes. I asked if she could show the pocket. She deleted the listing and made a whole other one!


Your link has been delisted.  Is this it? If so, it's fake all day and twice on Sunday. All her "Prada" bags are fake.









						Prada Cleo brushed leather shoulder bag with flap
					

Shop mariaher774's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Cleo brushed leather shoulder bag with flap Unsure, hence refer to price  *Brushed leather (white)  *Leather handle *Metal hardware *Flap Magnet closure *nylon lining with patch...




					poshmark.com


----------



## shnxxxp

Prada Psycho said:


> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*



I’m so sorry... Hopefully you would change your mind and help me authenticate at your earliest convenience. Have a wonderful day dear.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Name: Prada Crossbody Shoulder Bag, Nylon 
Listing Number: 353448351918
Seller: naotoshop 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Cros...-/353448351918?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## missfiggy

shnxxxp said:


> Hi! would anyone please help me authenticate this Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!
> Item Name: Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005
> Listing number: na
> Seller ID: na
> Comments:
> I have a question. This is a Prada Re-edition Saffiano 2005 from a consignment, everything looks perfect. However, I discovered that the *"PRADA" writings are all over the strap, instead of only on the side where the coin pouch is located.* Is it normal for Prada Re-edition Saffiano to have "PRADA" written all over the strap or should I be worried? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5062166
> View attachment 5062164
> View attachment 5062165
> View attachment 5062167
> View attachment 5062169
> View attachment 5062179
> View attachment 5062182
> View attachment 5062184
> View attachment 5062185
> View attachment 5062186
> View attachment 5062187
> View attachment 5062188



Pictures of the strap please.


----------



## shnxxxp

missfiggy said:


> Pictures of the strap please.



Surely, here I attach the images of the strap. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## missfiggy

shnxxxp said:


> Surely, here I attach the images of the strap. Thank you so much for your time.
> View attachment 5063189
> View attachment 5063190
> View attachment 5063247
> View attachment 5063248
> View attachment 5063249
> View attachment 5063251



I'm satisfied that it's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## shnxxxp

missfiggy said:


> I'm satisfied that it's authentic. Enjoy.


I’m so glad to hear that. Thank you so much for your time Missfiggy, I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## fatefullotus

Hi all,

I've been on the hunt for a Cahier for months. Could you authenticate this please? Thanks!









						Prada Cahier Moon & Stars Celestial Astrology Blue Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Cahier Moon & Stars Celestial Astrology Blue Leather Crossbody Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Bratty1919

fatefullotus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been on the hunt for a Cahier for months. Could you authenticate this please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Cahier Moon & Stars Celestial Astrology Blue Leather Crossbody Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Cahier Moon & Stars Celestial Astrology Blue Leather Crossbody Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Format??


----------



## missfiggy

*@taniajay666 - seller on Poshmark.  Be aware that her Fairy bag listing is fake, fake, fake, fake and fake.  

ANOTHER of Poshmark's "authenticated" fakes. Ho hum.

Called her out on it and listing and comments have been deleted. But no doubt she will try again. Losers like her usually do.

All her comments have been saved in my email though.*


----------



## ankita017

Please help me in authenticating this Prada bag.


----------



## missfiggy

ankita017 said:


> Please help me in authenticating this Prada bag.




Format??? Link???


----------



## ankita017

missfiggy said:


> Format??? Link???


Sorry, it is an independent seller. She has sent these images to me. This is all I have to authenticate the bag.


----------



## bagaholicsister

Need help authenticating this Prada Vitello please.


----------



## tl0293

Hello again, just came across another bag that I am thinking of purchasing:

Item Name: Prada nylon tote duffle travel bag
Listing number: not sure, it’s on Mercari 
Seller ID:woofington
Link: https://merc.li/wYfjRG9mb
Comments: Would like to know your thoughts. Thanks again!


----------



## tl0293

tl0293 said:


> Hello again, just came across another bag that I am thinking of purchasing:
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon tote duffle travel bag
> Listing number: not sure, it’s on Mercari
> Seller ID:woofington
> Link: https://merc.li/wYfjRG9mb
> Comments: Would like to know your thoughts. Thanks again!


I’m deciding between that one and this one:
Item Name: Authentic Prada Nylon Duffel Bag with Saffiano Leather made in Italy 
Listing Number: 164829496141
Seller ID: extreme_inc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164829496141


----------



## missfiggy

bagaholicsister said:


> Need help authenticating this Prada Vitello please.



Posts not in correct format will be ignored.


----------



## Bratty1919

bagaholicsister said:


> Need help authenticating this Prada Vitello please.



Format?


----------



## bagaholicsister

Sorry the photos were not uploaded apparently.
Please help me authenticate this PRADA Vitello.


Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino
Listing number:N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: Photos of a colleague selling this preloved bag (attached)
Comments: No authenticity cards included with the bag. Not listed on webpages.

thank you.


----------



## ankita017

Here are the pictures. Apparently there is some problem with uploading the pictures.


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagaholicsister said:


> Sorry the photos were not uploaded apparently.
> Please help me authenticate this PRADA Vitello.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: Photos of a colleague selling this preloved bag (attached)
> Comments: No authenticity cards included with the bag. Not listed on webpages.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068253


Hideous fake!


----------



## bagaholicsister

Prada Psycho said:


> Hideous fake!


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

@Bratty1919 any thoughts on this one? I wasn't planning on buying right away, but the seller sent an offer while chatting. 

Name: Prada Nylon Shoulder Bag
Seller: flacko555
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/19448073-prada-prada-nylon-shoulder-bag


----------



## lorr429

Hello, I would like authentication on this bag from eBay, Japan seller. Have attached photos of their listing. They have 90% feedback and have sold 24 items. Only negative feedback says item was not sent in exact condition as described. Thank you

Item Name: Prada nylon belt bag
Listing number: 164797856325
Seller ID: bighitjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Prada...-/164797856325?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Closet_Fashion

After so many fails I may have found the bag I've been hunting for again. I wish it were the larger one but after almost 2 years of looking I'll take what I can find, haha!

Edit: Removed listing as it was taken down from the site.


----------



## Bela0822

Hi, I wanna ask is this Prada Nylon Bag Authentic? The serial number is 40 & the zipper is IPI, thankyou


----------



## missfiggy

ankita017 said:


> Here are the pictures. Apparently there is some problem with uploading the pictures.



Not really enough photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## missfiggy

Bela0822 said:


> Hi, I wanna ask is this Prada Nylon Bag Authentic? The serial number is 40 & the zipper is IPI, thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073116
> View attachment 5073117
> View attachment 5073118
> View attachment 5073119
> View attachment 5073120
> View attachment 5073121
> View attachment 5073122
> View attachment 5073123
> View attachment 5073124
> View attachment 5073125
> View attachment 5073126
> View attachment 5073127


Link???
Format???


----------



## Bela0822

What do you mean by link & format? Can you authenticate by seeing the photo's I attached? It's my friend's bag, and I'm helping to authenticate the bag, thankyou


----------



## missfiggy

Bela0822 said:


> What do you mean by link & format? Can you authenticate by seeing the photo's I attached? It's my friend's bag, and I'm helping to authenticate the bag, thankyou




Is the bag currently listed for sale on ebay in Australia?


----------



## Bela0822

No it's not on eBay, it's personal bag


----------



## Tine18

Hello Authenticators,
I’ve never bought a pre-owned item, appreciated if you could help. Thanks in advance!

Name: Prada BN1902 Soft Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
Seller: Glampot
Link: https://e-glampot.com/products/prad...hopping-tote-bag?_pos=32&_sid=c142c64d2&_ss=r


----------



## Ninkyy

Hi guys, I need your help. I bought the Re-edition 2005 second hand from a private seller. I've only bought Prada from their own website before, so I'm kinda worried that it's fake. What are your thoughts?


Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005
Listing number: none
Seller ID: none
Link: none
Comments: bought directly from a seller


----------



## missfiggy

Tine18 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I’ve never bought a pre-owned item, appreciated if you could help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Prada BN1902 Soft Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
> Seller: Glampot
> Link: https://e-glampot.com/products/prad...hopping-tote-bag?_pos=32&_sid=c142c64d2&_ss=r



ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS AND AUTHENTIC!!! Soft calf with suede interior - just the very very best of Prada in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## missfiggy

Ninkyy said:


> Hi guys, I need your help. I bought the Re-edition 2005 second hand from a private seller. I've only bought Prada from their own website before, so I'm kinda worried that it's fake. *What are your thoughts?*
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005
> Listing number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link: none
> Comments: bought directly from a seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075246
> View attachment 5075251
> View attachment 5075252
> View attachment 5075253
> View attachment 5075254
> View attachment 5075255
> View attachment 5075256
> View attachment 5075257
> View attachment 5075259
> View attachment 5075260
> View attachment 5075262
> View attachment 5075263



My thoughts are unprintable other than to say please try to get your $$$ back. It's fake all day and twice on any day too. 

Please provide a link to the seller's website. I'd LOVE to see what else they're passing off as Prada. We might be able to get them shutdown if they're offloading fakes far and wide.


----------



## Tine18

missfiggy said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS AND AUTHENTIC!!! Soft calf with suede interior - just the very very best of Prada in the last 20 years or so.



I'm glad to know that. Love at first sign the bag!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Ninkyy

missfiggy said:


> My thoughts are unprintable other than to say please try to get your $$$ back. It's fake all day and twice on any day too.
> 
> Please provide a link to the seller's website. I'd LOVE to see what else they're passing off as Prada. We might be able to get them shutdown if they're offloading fakes far and wide.



Thank you, I should have trusted my gut feeling that immediately told me this is fake. I've contacted the seller and the online store. I've sent them several photo comparisons that should proof that the bag is fake. I'm now waiting for the customer service to investigate the matter. 

I'm hopeful that I get full refund because the store has a money back quarantee if their items turn out to be fake. Until the matter is solved, I'm not gonna link the store, but will later, when I know more. To be honest, I'm super angry that this happened.


----------



## Bratty1919

pinkrosefyre said:


> @Bratty1919 any thoughts on this one? I wasn't planning on buying right away, but the seller sent an offer while chatting.
> 
> Name: Prada Nylon Shoulder Bag
> Seller: flacko555
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/19448073-prada-prada-nylon-shoulder-bag



This item has ended. Are you the buyer?


----------



## pinkrosefyre

Bratty1919 said:


> This item has ended. Are you the buyer?



Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Bratty1919

pinkrosefyre said:


> Yes, ma'am.



Please post your own photos once you're in receipt of the purse.


----------



## missfiggy

Ninkyy said:


> Thank you, I should have trusted my gut feeling that immediately told me this is fake. I've contacted the seller and the online store. I've sent them several photo comparisons that should proof that the bag is fake. I'm now waiting for the customer service to investigate the matter.
> 
> I'm hopeful that I get full refund because the store has a money back quarantee if their items turn out to be fake. Until the matter is solved, I'm not gonna link the store, but will later, when I know more. To be honest, I'm super angry that this happened.



I'm disappointed that you actually want to protect this scammer.  Please don't expect any further authentications from me.


----------



## Totz87

Hi
I found this bag on a FB market place, I cannot find it online anywhere, does anyone know the name?


----------



## missfiggy

Totz87 said:


> Hi
> I found this bag on a FB market place, I cannot find it online anywhere, does anyone know the name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077879


Fake.


----------



## Totz87

missfiggy said:


> Fake.


Thank you. What I thought 
The handle inside the bag itself it's just weird.


----------



## leleguedes

Hi! I’m considering to get this bag from a private seller, but would like to be sure it’s authentic. Are you able to tell? The number 2005 seems to be thinner than others I’ve seen around...


----------



## Prada Psycho

leleguedes said:


> Hi! I’m considering to get this bag from a private seller, but would like to be sure it’s authentic. Are you able to tell? The number 2005 seems to be thinner than others I’ve seen around...


Inadequate photos.  

Who is the seller? We can't continue to authenticate mystery sellers.


----------



## leleguedes

Prada Psycho said:


> Inadequate photos.
> 
> Who is the seller? We can't continue to authenticate mystery sellers.


This is the seller!  https://www.vinted.it/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/1025301169-sac-prada-edition-2005-nylon


----------



## missfiggy

leleguedes said:


> Hi! I’m considering to get this bag from a private seller, but would like to be sure it’s authentic. Are you able to tell? The number 2005 seems to be thinner than others I’ve seen around...




Unfortunately these are being counterfeited by the millions.  Your photos show no vital details also. Please read post #1 for the correct format for posting requests. 

UNLESS PHOTOS ARE CORRECT AND SELLER DETAILS ARE INCLUDED I WILL NOT BE AUTHENTICATING ANY OF THESE RE-EDITIONS.


----------



## laura19692004

Could anyone please authentic?


----------



## missfiggy

laura19692004 said:


> Could anyone please authentic?



Correct format please.


----------



## laura19692004

missfiggy said:


> Correct format please.



my apologies, I’ve only just joined, I’m unsure of what the correct format is


----------



## RueMonge

laura19692004 said:


> my apologies, I’ve only just joined, I’m unsure of what the correct format is


Welcome. It’s in the first post, also the authenticators signature.


----------



## laura19692004

laura19692004 said:


> my apologies, I’ve only just joined, I’m unsure of what the correct format is





RueMonge said:


> Welcome. It’s in the first post, also the authenticators signature.



I will try again, hopefully the right format.

I have owned this Prada back pack for about 20 years.  It was a gift. Stuck in a cupboard gathering dust. I don’t have any paperwork. I cannot see an serial numbers. Attached the pictures requested in the first post. I hope this is ok?


----------



## missfiggy

laura19692004 said:


> I will try again, hopefully the right format.
> 
> I have owned this Prada back pack for about 20 years.  It was a gift. Stuck in a cupboard gathering dust. I don’t have any paperwork. I cannot see an serial numbers. Attached the pictures requested in the first post. I hope this is ok?



Pictures are not sufficient for complete authentication, but based on the few visible details it looks fake.


----------



## laura19692004

missfiggy said:


> Pictures are not sufficient for complete authentication, but based on the few visible details it looks fake.





missfiggy said:


> Pictures are not sufficient for complete authentication, but based on the few visible details it looks fake.



Thank you for your help. Can I ask what are the tell tales signs?


----------



## missfiggy

laura19692004 said:


> Thank you for your help. Can I ask what are the tell tales signs?



Sorry - we don't give out hints. It is well known and documented that counterfeiters use this, and similar sites, to gain information to make their fakes more realistic.


----------



## laura19692004

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't give out hints. It is well known and documented that counterfeiters use this, and similar sites, to gain information to make their fakes more realistic.



oh ok, thank you


----------



## RaniaK

Hello, I need help authenticating a Prada I bought. Although it looks like the real thing it's hard to tell because there is no zipper. What worries me is that there is no logo on any of the hardware. There is also a small case with a mirror inside. Much appreciated.


----------



## Prada Psycho

RaniaK said:


> Hello, I need help authenticating a Prada I bought. Although it looks like the real thing it's hard to tell because there is no zipper. What worries me is that there is no logo on any of the hardware. There is also a small case with a mirror inside. Much appreciated.


Authentication format?


----------



## RaniaK

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication format?


Sorry what do you mean authenticity format?


----------



## missfiggy

leleguedes said:


> This is the seller!  https://www.vinted.it/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/1025301169-sac-prada-edition-2005-nylon


Photos are inadequate for authentication. Please read post #1 for the photos and resolution we need.


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?

*Item Name*: Prada Nylon Briefcase
*Listing Number*: 1038084866-prada-bag
*Seller ID*: alessandro498 
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/cartables/1038084866-prada-bag

Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

Great_Iskander said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?
> 
> *Item Name*: Prada Nylon Briefcase
> *Listing Number*: 1038084866-prada-bag
> *Seller ID*: alessandro498
> *Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/cartables/1038084866-prada-bag
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Currently working from phone only so I can't get the photos to the size I would like. That lining looks suspicious from what I can see.


----------



## Great_Iskander

missfiggy said:


> Currently working from phone only so I can't get the photos to the size I would like. That lining looks suspicious from what I can see.


Thank you for your fast reply, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## andrewbelitz

Hi, would appreciate your thoughts on this Prada shoes
Item name: scarpe nere ciabatte Prada nuove
item numer: don't know
seller name: ELEONORA8633








						Scarpe nere ciabatte prada nuove
					

Mai indossate, nere con logo metallico prada sulla fascia. Pelle saffiano. Taglia 39. Complete di scatola. Tutto originale...




					www.vinted.it
				




Link:


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Kindly please authenticate this Prada bag thanks.

Item Name: Beautiful nylon Prada shoulder bag/purse
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: This bag is listed on Facebook Marketplace in Australia. Seller said it’s 100% authentic but didn’t have the authenticity card or dust bag. Seller only provided these photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Poppy Lynn said:


> Kindly please authenticate this Prada bag thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Beautiful nylon Prada shoulder bag/purse
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: This bag is listed on Facebook Marketplace in Australia. Seller said it’s 100% authentic but didn’t have the authenticity card or dust bag. Seller only provided these photos.



Sorry - without the seller name, a link to the sale and the stipulated photos, we can't help.


----------



## Poppy Lynn

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - without the seller name, a link to the sale and the stipulated photos, we can't help.


Hi Miss Figgy, there are 5 pictures attached.


----------



## missfiggy

Poppy Lynn said:


> Hi Miss Figgy, there are 5 pictures attached.



And those photos are no use for authentication. Which is why we stipulate what photos we need.


----------



## MauraGrace

Hello Authenticators! I'm new here!
I don't have a Request form because this is my bag. 
I've had this purse since around 2014 when I got it for my 16th birthday! 
It's the Prada Nylon Tessuto Mini Shoulder bag.
I don't have any of the original packaging or a card, but I took pictures of what I could. Please let me know what else you might need. I know this bag has been popping up again, and they have the re-issue as well, so I pulled this one out of my closet. I figured I should double-check on its value because I'm hoping to sell this to help pay my bills. Can anyone tell me anything about this one? Thank you all so much!


----------



## missfiggy

_Hello Authenticators! I'm new here!
I don't have a Request form because this is my bag. 
I've had this purse since around 2014 when I got it for my 16th birthday! 
It's the Prada Nylon Tessuto Mini Shoulder bag.
I don't have any of the original packaging or a card, but I took pictures of what I could. Please let me know what else you might need. I know this bag has been popping up again, and they have the re-issue as well, so I pulled this one out of my closet. I figured I should double-check on its value because I'm hoping to sell this to help pay my bills. Can anyone tell me anything about this one? Thank you all so much! _


If you wish to sell the bag you should engage a professional authenticator and pay their fee.  You will receive a written authentication on letterhead which will protect you in case of authenticity disputes.

We do not authenticate for sellers.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, may I have your expertise  please on this prada wallet:
Item Name:
PRADA Red Leather Zip Around Wallet
Item number:194155646608
Seller ID:*dskye*the*limit*
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/194155646608
Thank You Friends for your time!


----------



## missfiggy

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, may I have your expertise  please on this prada wallet:
> Item Name:
> PRADA Red Leather Zip Around Wallet
> Item number:194155646608
> Seller ID:*dskye*the*limit*
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/194155646608
> Thank You Friends for your time!



Probably authentic, but oh so trashed.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Me again. Not the exact bag I'm hunting for but if the price on this one gets lowered I may consider it. I've been searching for the purple with the astrology hardware for almost 2 years now and have yet to find one in the right size/condition. UGH! 

Appreciate any help authenticating this one. You guys are awesome!



(all photos at the link)

Item Name: Prada Cahier Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: ReBag
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ssbody-bag-city-calf-and-saffiano-small810574
Comments: I know it's missing some photos, but maybe these will be enough to go off of if its obviously fake. But I totally understand if it's too difficult without all the photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> Me again. Not the exact bag I'm hunting for but if the price on this one gets lowered I may consider it. I've been searching for the purple with the astrology hardware for almost 2 years now and have yet to find one in the right size/condition. UGH!
> 
> Appreciate any help authenticating this one. You guys are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 5097672
> 
> (all photos at the link)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: ReBag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ssbody-bag-city-calf-and-saffiano-small810574
> Comments: I know it's missing some photos, but maybe these will be enough to go off of if its obviously fake. But I totally understand if it's too difficult without all the photos.


 
Going by the photos, this looks authentic to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Addy said:


> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:



Hi I have an Authentication Request:

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Flap Bag Black
Listing Number: Item #: 714080
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-flap-bag-black-714080
Comments:
I just purchased this bag, but I am feeling anxious about, and dumb for not requesting authentication before purchasing. I am happy to add more pictures once I receive it if that works. Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi I have an Authentication Request:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Flap Bag Black
> Listing Number: Item #: 714080
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-flap-bag-black-714080
> Comments:
> I just purchased this bag, but I am feeling anxious about, and dumb for not requesting authentication before purchasing. I am happy to add more pictures once I receive it if that works. Thanks in advance for all the help!



Ten years ago I'd have killed for one of these ... but now, lifestyle changes, not so much.  However it is still beautiful, authentic, and representative of a time when Prada was all about quality.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> Going by the photos, this looks authentic to me.



Awesome, thanks so much!! Going to wait a couple days to decide if I'll go for it! Guess I can always resell it if I find the one with stars and moon!  (So you may see me bugging you all again, haha!)

EDIT: Bought it!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Ten years ago I'd have killed for one of these ... but now, lifestyle changes, not so much.  However it is still beautiful, authentic, and representative of a time when Prada was all about quality.



Thank you so much for your swift service! I really appreciate your help and your advice which eased my doubts for sure. Now I'm excited to receive it! I saw the unique saddle stitch on this and was immediately intrigued. Plus, I've been so into shoulder/hobo style bags lately, now I'm more excited to receive it! 

You should get one! We can be bag twins! Fashionphile actually has another similar version listed right now if you ever change your mind! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Closet_Fashion said:


> Me again. Not the exact bag I'm hunting for but if the price on this one gets lowered I may consider it. I've been searching for the purple with the astrology hardware for almost 2 years now and have yet to find one in the right size/condition. UGH!
> 
> Appreciate any help authenticating this one. You guys are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 5097672
> 
> (all photos at the link)
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: ReBag
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ssbody-bag-city-calf-and-saffiano-small810574
> Comments: I know it's missing some photos, but maybe these will be enough to go off of if its obviously fake. But I totally understand if it's too difficult without all the photos.





missfiggy said:


> Going by the photos, this looks authentic to me.




The bag came so I thought I would take some more photos in case anything jumps out to change your mind! Thanks so much again and let me know if you need a photo of anything else. It didn't come with cards, unfortunately. This one was a little hard to judge what photos to take since it differs so much from usual bags (no zipper, etc.)

Happy Friday!


----------



## yogagal76

Happy Friday all! Can I please get your help?  I have been stalking Prada Nylon Bags for a bit and I finally got one and now I am worried it's not the real thing. I know she's a little worn out but it was deal and she doesn't look so bad in person to me.

Item Name: PRADA Nylon Cross Body Shoulder Bag Black Auth 22793
Listing number: 304004317396
Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304004317396
Comments: I work for a fashion company and I would be embarrassed to carry a fake bag.


----------



## yogagal76

First timer here and trying to follow instructions. Please give feedback if I did something wrong or can do it better next time.

Thank you so much in advance! Fingers crossed she's old but real.


----------



## missfiggy

Closet_Fashion said:


> The bag came so I thought I would take some more photos in case anything jumps out to change your mind! Thanks so much again and let me know if you need a photo of anything else. It didn't come with cards, unfortunately. This one was a little hard to judge what photos to take since it differs so much from usual bags (no zipper, etc.)
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5101003
> View attachment 5101004
> View attachment 5101005
> View attachment 5101009
> View attachment 5101010
> View attachment 5101011
> View attachment 5101012
> View attachment 5101013
> View attachment 5101014
> View attachment 5101015
> View attachment 5101016



Looks exactly right to me. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

missfiggy said:


> Looks exactly right to me. ENJOY!!!



Thank you so so much!!! Super excited (my husband wouldn't let me get really excited until I had you confirm ;P )


----------



## yogagal76

Happy Monday! Can someone please help with my request? 



yogagal76 said:


> Happy Friday all! Can I please get your help?  I have been stalking Prada Nylon Bags for a bit and I finally got one and now I am worried it's not the real thing. I know she's a little worn out but it was deal and she doesn't look so bad in person to me.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Nylon Cross Body Shoulder Bag Black Auth 22793
> Listing number: 304004317396
> Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304004317396
> Comments: I work for a fashion company and I would be embarrassed to carry a fake bag.


----------



## missfiggy

yogagal76 said:


> Happy Monday! Can someone please help with my request?



Sorry - these old girls are not my forte.  You will have to wait until someone more familiar with them is able to assess.


----------



## Smspp

Hi dear authenticators, can you please help authenticate this prada belt. This will be my first preloved purchase if ever and I want to start small and hopefully painless.
Thank you!

Item Name: PRADA belt
Item number: N/A
Seller ID: jacek
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...prada/black-leather-prada-belt-15802982.shtml


----------



## Bratty1919

yogagal76 said:


> Happy Friday all! Can I please get your help?  I have been stalking Prada Nylon Bags for a bit and I finally got one and now I am worried it's not the real thing. I know she's a little worn out but it was deal and she doesn't look so bad in person to me.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Nylon Cross Body Shoulder Bag Black Auth 22793
> Listing number: 304004317396
> Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304004317396
> Comments: I work for a fashion company and I would be embarrassed to carry a fake bag.
> View attachment 5101295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101305



This is real.


----------



## ahhchoo

Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Prada. I asked seller if it’s authentic and she says yes but just too make sure.


			https://depop.app.link/UdUYwv9Dahb


----------



## missfiggy

ahhchoo said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Prada. I asked seller *if it’s authentic* and she says yes but just too make sure.
> 
> 
> https://depop.app.link/UdUYwv9Dahb



Your post is in the incorrect format and I would usually ignore it, however, I really don't want to see this trash again.  So you got lucky than I'm in a good mood.

It is about as authentic as my hair, teeth and nails.  Seller is a scammer or is just too stupid to realise.  Do Not Buy this rubbish.


----------



## annnajoy

Hi everyone!
I've had this small Prada bag for a while and I'm not sure if it's real or a Canal Street knockoff.
My mom bought it at a thrift store YEARS ago and I saved it from her donation pile years after. It doesn't have an internal number tag or authenticity card.
Can anyone help authenticate and/or identify what bag this is?


----------



## Prada Psycho

annnajoy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've had this small Prada bag for a while and I'm not sure if it's real or a Canal Street knockoff.
> My mom bought it at a thrift store YEARS ago and I saved it from her donation pile years after. It doesn't have an internal number tag or authenticity card.
> Can anyone help authenticate and/or identify what bag this is?


Throw it in the nearest dumpster. It's garbage.  Not even a "good" fake.


----------



## hrmne

Item Name: 1MF175 VITELLO MOVE ENVELOPE WALLET
Listing number: 5fa5964c275e55270814f094
Seller ID: vancityking
Link:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-wallet-5fa5964c275e55270814f094
Comments: 

Hi!Thanks in advance for your time in checking out my post. Hoping to authenticate this prada wallet. Listing says receipt available, but the person selling is actually a personal assistant for their boss, and she/he says their boss can't locate the receipt unfortunately. Super grateful for anyone's expert advice!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi I have an Authentication Request:

Item Name: PRADA Soft Calf Large Inside Tote Black Mughetto
Listing Number: Item #: 760436
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-soft-calf-large-inside-tote-black-mughetto-760436
Comments:
Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

hrmne said:


> Item Name: 1MF175 VITELLO MOVE ENVELOPE WALLET
> Listing number: 5fa5964c275e55270814f094
> Seller ID: vancityking
> Link:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-wallet-5fa5964c275e55270814f094
> Comments:
> 
> Hi!Thanks in advance for your time in checking out my post. Hoping to authenticate this prada wallet. Listing says receipt available, but the person selling is actually a personal assistant for their boss, and she/he says their boss can't locate the receipt unfortunately. Super grateful for anyone's expert advice!



Not overly familiar with these but I can't see anything which would make me think it's fake.


----------



## zkantonio

Help me authenticate this Prada

Item name: Prada Re edition 2005 tessuto black

Bought this from carousel app, preloved item. No cards, just dustbag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

zkantonio said:


> Help me authenticate this Prada
> 
> Item name: Prada Re edition 2005 tessuto black
> 
> Bought this from carousel app, preloved item. No cards, just dustbag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



These are now so well faked that it is almost impossible to tell.  This one might be authentic as the fakes have a few subtle tell tale signs that I can't see on this one.


----------



## Daniel Grossman

Item name. Prada Backpack with Logo Placque on back
Listing number. N/A -> Mercado Livre, brazilian
Seller ID. BetCouto
4. https://tinyurl.com/tjm7eshz


Hi, all, I need help authenticating this backpack.

I bought in on Mercado Livre, a brazilian auction website, it haven't been delivered yet and I have 7 days to return in case its not original.

Thanks a lot for your time! I bought it for my girlfriends birthday(july 8th).


----------



## mscupcake

Happy Monday!  Would be grateful for your help on this one 

Item Name: Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Cammeo
Listing number:
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-cammeo-650395
Comments: Thank you so kindly!


----------



## Dannnsoy

Need help authenticating this prada bag. Thank you for your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dannnsoy said:


> Need help authenticating this prada bag. Thank you for your help
> 
> View attachment 5123444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123456




Normally, I will scroll right past an authentication "request" that totally ignores our required format for requests. However, not wanting to see this vile fake again, I'll let it slide.  If you want a bag authenticated in the future, use the correct format or we will scroll past it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mscupcake said:


> Happy Monday!  Would be grateful for your help on this one
> 
> Item Name: Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Cammeo
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-cammeo-650395
> Comments: Thank you so kindly!
> View attachment 5123228
> View attachment 5123229
> View attachment 5123230
> View attachment 5123231
> View attachment 5123232




I'm honestly not familiar with this current Prada fad and I do know there are certain details that can be misleading. @missfiggy  is much more up to speed on that.  However, looking at certain details would make me ask the dealbreaker question: Would *I* buy this bag.  The answer is a resounding no.  Wait for @missfiggy  to get your final verdict, but I'm suspicious. This is one of those bags that I always recommend buyers get directly from Prada. They're all over the place and very easily faked.


----------



## mscupcake

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm honestly not familiar with this current Prada fad and I do know there are certain details that can be misleading. @missfiggy  is much more up to speed on that.  However, looking at certain details would make me ask the dealbreaker question: Would *I* buy this bag.  The answer is a resounding no.  Wait for @missfiggy  to get your final verdict, but I'm suspicious. This is one of those bags that I always recommend buyers get directly from Prada. They're all over the place and very easily faked.


Thank you endlessly . It was one of the colors I missed out on. I wish I had not hesitated. Thank you again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mscupcake said:


> Thank you endlessly . It was one of the colors I missed out on. I wish I had not hesitated. Thank you again!


 
You're welcome, but please wait until @missfiggy  pops in.  She's got a lot going on right now, but she'll answer when she can.  Again, she's infinitely more up to speed on these bags than I am.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi I have an Authentication Request:

Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Tape Shoulder Bag Black
Listing Number: Item #: 691869
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-tape-shoulder-bag-black-691869
Comments:


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi I have an Authentication Request:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Soft Calf Large Inside Tote Black Mughetto
> Listing Number: Item #: 760436
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-soft-calf-large-inside-tote-black-mughetto-760436
> Comments:
> Thank you in advance!



Please disregard this former post from me. I have decided not to purchase this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Dannnsoy

Prada Psycho said:


> Normally, I will scroll right past an authentication "request" that totally ignores our required format for requests. However, not wanting to see this vile fake again, I'll let it slide.  If you want a bag authenticated in the future, use the correct format or we will scroll past it.


My bad. Again thank you for authenticating my bag.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi I have an Authentication Request:
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Tape Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing Number: Item #: 691869
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-tape-shoulder-bag-black-691869
> Comments:



The pictures leave a lot to be desired, but I think this one is OK. If you decide to buy it, please post your own more detailed photos before you cut the security tags. Also, if you didn't notice, there's mention of perfume/odors in this bag.  If you're sensitive to fragrances, don't buy it.  I had that happen a few times when the stench wasn't mentioned.  So vile I sent it back right away.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dannnsoy said:


> My bad. Again thank you for authenticating my bag.


 Hope you can get a refund if this is a recent purchase!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> The pictures leave a lot to be desired, but I think this one is OK. If you decide to buy it, please post your own more detailed photos before you cut the security tags. Also, if you didn't notice, there's mention of perfume/odors in this bag.  If you're sensitive to fragrances, don't buy it.  I had that happen a few times when the stench wasn't mentioned.  So vile I sent it back right away.



Thank you so much! Gosh I really love this design so much. But yes the perfume odor tends to worry me a bit too... I'm not super sensitive to fragrances but sometimes it does give me headaches.

I may have to think a bit more about this purchase, but if I do decide to get, I'll definitely post more detailed photos before I cut the tags.

Thanks again so much for your service! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Daniel Grossman

Daniel Grossman said:


> Item name. Prada Backpack with Logo Placque on back
> Listing number. N/A -> Mercado Livre, brazilian
> Seller ID. BetCouto
> 4. https://tinyurl.com/tjm7eshz
> 
> 
> Hi, all, I need help authenticating this backpack.
> 
> I bought in on Mercado Livre, a brazilian auction website, it haven't been delivered yet and I have 7 days to return in case its not original.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time! I bought it for my girlfriends birthday(july 8th).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122427
> View attachment 5122429
> View attachment 5122433
> View attachment 5122438
> View attachment 5122437
> View attachment 5122434
> View attachment 5122435
> View attachment 5122436


have I done something wrong? Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

mscupcake said:


> Happy Monday!  Would be grateful for your help on this one
> 
> Item Name: Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Cammeo
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-cammeo-650395
> Comments: Thank you so kindly!
> View attachment 5123228
> View attachment 5123229
> View attachment 5123230
> View attachment 5123231
> View attachment 5123232



The photos are really not enough but I feel twitchy about what I can see. If you risk it post required photos here in hi res so we can have a better look. You also have fashionphile's money back guarantee.

Edit - after a really close look at this, I'm definitely not happy with a couple of aspects.  I don't think I'd buy it if it was me.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> You're welcome, but please wait until @missfiggy  pops in.  She's *got a lot going on right now*, but she'll answer when she can.  Again, she's infinitely more up to speed on these bags than I am.


F M D now I broke my foot. And I was totally sober.♿ Dammit. Fvcking lockdown again too.


----------



## missfiggy

Daniel Grossman said:


> have I done something wrong? Thanks



No you haven't done anything wrong.  We have an authenticator whose specialty is these older style nylons.  She's not always around so just wait a bit and see if she joins in.  I think it's probably ok but, these are not my strong suit by any means.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> F M D now I broke my foot. And I was totally sober.♿ Dammit. Fvcking lockdown again too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124214


I'm so sorry, Missfiggy! That's really unfortunate.  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dannnsoy

Prada Psycho said:


> Hope you can get a refund if this is a recent purchase!


This is a preowned item by my mom. So much thank you for your fast response


----------



## Daniel Grossman

missfiggy said:


> F M D now I broke my foot. And I was totally sober.♿ Dammit. Fvcking lockdown again too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124214


Damn! I wish you a speedy recovery, take care!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> No you haven't done anything wrong.  We have an authenticator whose specialty is these older style nylons.  She's not always around so just wait a bit and see if she joins in.  I think it's probably ok but, these are not my strong suit by any means.



C'est moi


----------



## Bratty1919

Daniel Grossman said:


> Item name. Prada Backpack with Logo Placque on back
> Listing number. N/A -> Mercado Livre, brazilian
> Seller ID. BetCouto
> 4. https://tinyurl.com/tjm7eshz
> 
> 
> Hi, all, I need help authenticating this backpack.
> 
> I bought in on Mercado Livre, a brazilian auction website, it haven't been delivered yet and I have 7 days to return in case its not original.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time! I bought it for my girlfriends birthday(july 8th).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122427
> View attachment 5122429
> View attachment 5122433
> View attachment 5122438
> View attachment 5122437
> View attachment 5122434
> View attachment 5122435
> View attachment 5122436



I need to see clearer, well-focused interior pictures.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> F M D now I broke my foot. And I was totally sober.♿ Dammit. Fvcking lockdown again too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124214



Owwwwww!!


----------



## Daniel Grossman

Bratty1919 said:


> I need to see clearer, well-focused interior pictures.


Thank you so much! The backpack just arrived today and it does feels nice but I know little about Prada backpacks. Let me know if you need any more pictures.


----------



## Argymay

Hi there, would greatly appreciate feedback on this bag’s authenticity. Thank so much!

Item Name: Prada cahier
Listing number: 154499558048
Seller ID: Stephaniepark
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154499558048

Comments: I purchased this from an ebay seller and have the bag in my possession. Please see additional pictures attached. Happy to provide any additional pictures that might be helpful.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Argymay said:


> Hi there, would greatly appreciate feedback on this bag’s authenticity. Thank so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada cahier
> Listing number: 154499558048
> Seller ID: Stephaniepark
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154499558048
> 
> Comments: I purchased this from an ebay seller and have the bag in my possession. Please see additional pictures attached. Happy to provide any additional pictures that might be helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5125001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125017



These aren't my forte, but I don't see anything that raises any eyebrows. Appears to my eye to be authentic.  Let's see what @missfiggy has to say.  Seems she's kept up with this design better than I have.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> C'est moi



Bonjour.


----------



## missfiggy

Argymay said:


> Hi there, would greatly appreciate feedback on this bag’s authenticity. Thank so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada cahier
> Listing number: 154499558048
> Seller ID: Stephaniepark
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154499558048
> 
> Comments: I purchased this from an ebay seller and have the bag in my possession. Please see additional pictures attached. Happy to provide any additional pictures that might be helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5125001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125017



We don't have a LUST emoji ... what a shame!  This is absolutely gorgeous ... LUST LUST LUST.

It's authentic.  I wish you both a lifetime of happiness together.


----------



## Bratty1919

Daniel Grossman said:


> Thank you so much! The backpack just arrived today and it does feels nice but I know little about Prada backpacks. Let me know if you need any more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 5124801
> View attachment 5124802
> View attachment 5124805
> View attachment 5124804
> 
> View attachment 5124806
> View attachment 5124807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124803



Thumbs up from me


----------



## Daniel Grossman

Bratty1919 said:


> Thumbs up from me



Thank you SO much, thats such good news. I bought it for my girlfriends birthday, started to google and couldnt find a single model like it. This gives me peace of mind, I'm really greateful for this community.


----------



## Argymay

missfiggy said:


> We don't have a LUST emoji ... what a shame!  This is absolutely gorgeous ... LUST LUST LUST.
> 
> It's authentic.  I wish you both a lifetime of happiness together.


Thanks very much for sharing your expertise @missfiggy  and @Prada Psycho. Been looking for one of these forever and am so thankful for the reassurance. You’re incredibly generous to take the time to help us out like this!


----------



## mscupcake

missfiggy said:


> The photos are really not enough but I feel twitchy about what I can see. If you risk it post required photos here in hi res so we can have a better look. You also have fashionphile's money back guarantee.
> 
> Edit - after a really close look at this, I'm definitely not happy with a couple of aspects.  I don't think I'd buy it if it was me.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## wdm1999

Hi! I'm looking to buy this Prada keychain wallet/cardholder but wanted to run it by some people who have a more extensive knowledge than I do. I'm attaching photos that the seller has provided. It looks to be from F/W 2018. Thank you!


----------



## poopsie

wdm1999 said:


> Hi! I'm looking to buy this Prada keychain wallet/cardholder but wanted to run it by some people who have a more extensive knowledge than I do. I'm attaching photos that the seller has provided. It looks to be from F/W 2018. Thank you!



As you mention that this is from a seller it would help the authenticators if you included the info on them as outlined   

2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item Name:
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Comments:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*


----------



## wdm1999

Item Name: Prada Leather Small Bag
Listing number: 16654298
Seller ID: @anna8301888
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...a/blue-leather-prada-small-bag-16654298.shtml
Comments: N/A


----------



## Deedee 1

Hi everybody, I was wondering if any of you could authenticate this wallet. I've never bought preloved before and a bit nervous. Your help is much appreciated.

Item name: Large leather wallet
Listing number: 16698814
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-prada-wallet-16698814.shtml
Comments: none


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this very small item looked at by the wonderful Authenticators  here.
Item Pink Nylon Pouch
link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1057388/prada-nylon-pouch-pink
Seller CIE_STYLE via Designer Wardrobe 
Comments...would this be able to be washed..and any idea of the age if authentic


----------



## missfiggy

Deedee 1 said:


> Hi everybody, I was wondering if any of you could authenticate this wallet. I've never bought preloved before and a bit nervous. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Large leather wallet
> Listing number: 16698814
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rada/grey-leather-prada-wallet-16698814.shtml
> Comments: none
> View attachment 5126936
> View attachment 5126936
> View attachment 5126937
> View attachment 5126938
> View attachment 5126939
> View attachment 5126940
> View attachment 5126944
> View attachment 5126947



Looks authentic.


----------



## Deedee 1

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much for getting back to me! You're very helpful


----------



## Deedee 1

Deedee 1 said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me! You're very helpful


Wallet ordered, can't wait to get it! Thanks again for your advise.


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> May I have this very small item looked at by the wonderful Authenticators  here.
> Item Pink Nylon Pouch
> link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1057388/prada-nylon-pouch-pink
> Seller CIE_STYLE via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments...would this be able to be washed..and any idea of the age if authentic



This MIGHT be authentic but these small nylon items are counterfeited by the gazillion.  There's nothing screaming fake but the counterfeits are very convincing, especially in photos.  Having said that, this looks to be worn and well used and if it was fake I'd expect it to have deteriorated more than this with use.  Unfortunately that's the best I can offer and you'll have to decide for yourself whether you want to risk buying it.

If it is authentic you could probably hand wash it in a mild soap.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> This MIGHT be authentic but these small nylon items are counterfeited by the gazillion.  If it is authentic you could probably hand wash it in a mild soap.


thank you...but have decided not to get it..pink is just not my colour.
You have a great weekend.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name: Messenger Bag
Listing number:BT1738
Seller ID:ccmake23
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/13368822/5415707064?smtt=0.178926602-1626048325.9
Comments:dear authenticators, I recently picked up this messenger bag in navy color and very new condition, seller claim he bought from boutique in italy. I assumed it is outlet bag due to it has no “made in” tag in it, would you guys take a look with this one please. Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

If you are a new member, please don't break the rules with your very first contact.

The rules *CLEARLY* *STATE *that you *MUST NOT pm *authenticators.

If you have an issue, bring it to the forum.


----------



## Vintagestreet

Hi,

Do anyone have pictures of all the Lampo zippers that prada use from vintage to current bags?

Or is there anywhere that i can check on this..

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vintagestreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anyone have pictures of all the Lampo zippers that prada use from vintage to current bags?
> 
> Or is there anywhere that i can check on this..
> 
> Thanks in advanced


 This thread is only for authentication of Prada bags. We don't give out information.


----------



## bagconfusion

Item name: PRADA Re edition nylon bag
Listing number: 224517051194
Seller ID: kani-4710
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/224517051194
I just got this I assume I’m scammed because it was so cheap, the seller had no reviews and it came in a dior bag and didn’t include the authentication card.


----------



## bagconfusion

Sorry for the additional comment, yeah it came in a cheap Dior bag, it had a stain after closer examination and was missing it’s card so I have filed for a return but I’d still like to know if it’s legit. If it is I’ll cancel the return maybe. Thank you so much for your time I literally appreciate you guys so much if I need to add another photo I will I tried to follow the guidelines


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagconfusion said:


> Item name: PRADA Re edition nylon bag
> Listing number: 224517051194
> Seller ID: kani-4710
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/224517051194
> I just got this I assume I’m scammed because it was so cheap, the seller had no reviews and it came in a dior bag and didn’t include the authentication card.



Definitely raising eyebrows.  Since you have it, post some pics of the lining. Pull the lining out of the bag, it's not attached at the bottom. It's easier that way. Need to be close up, with and without flash or in the sunshine.  And PLEASE, come here first and post things like this.  We can save you a lot of grief if the item is fake.


----------



## bagconfusion

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely raising eyebrows.  Since you have it, post some pics of the lining. Pull the lining out of the bag, it's not attached at the bottom. It's easier that way. Need to be close up, with and without flash or in the sunshine.  And PLEASE, come here first and post things like this.  We can save you a lot of grief if the item is fake.


Ok will do next time, it’s just hard to get the perfect photos for authentication. I contacted the seller about missing the card and they didn’t respond instead just accepted my return so not sure why they decided not to explain. I might have panicked though because this is my first big bag purchase and I didn’t want to wait if I was scammed so you’re right I should just check with the forums first next time haha


----------



## Prada Psycho

bagconfusion said:


> Ok will do next time, it’s just hard to get the perfect photos for authentication. I contacted the seller about missing the card and they didn’t respond instead just accepted my return so not sure why they decided not to explain. I might have panicked though because this is my first big bag purchase and I didn’t want to wait if I was scammed so you’re right I should just check with the forums first next time haha


Definitely, no questions asked, fake, fake, fake.


----------



## bagconfusion

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely, no questions asked, fake, fake, fake.


Ok thanks yeah they accepted a return. Now I just have to hope they don’t try to lie and say I messed with it before sending it back. It wasn’t even packaged nicely it was just tossed in a bag in a box and with shipping probably flew around a lot and smacked into the edges.


----------



## missfiggy

bagconfusion said:


> Ok thanks yeah they accepted a return. Now I just have to hope they don’t try to lie and say I messed with it before sending it back. It wasn’t even packaged nicely it was just tossed in a bag in a box and with shipping probably flew around a lot and smacked into the edges.



Make sure you return it through ebays return system and use tracking and signature on delivery.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello everyone  Hope you guys are doing well. Could you take a look at this bag? It looks quite worn in some places, but it's actually in pretty solid condition, just needs some love (if the bag's authentic, of course). The leather is buttery soft, the color is dark brown. There's no engraving on the hardware, no feet at the bottom. Can't provide the link, sorry, the seller already deleted the listing. TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Hello everyone  Hope you guys are doing well. Could you take a look at this bag? It looks quite worn in some places, but it's actually in pretty solid condition, just needs some love (if the bag's authentic, of course). The leather is buttery soft, the color is dark brown. There's no engraving on the hardware, no feet at the bottom. Can't provide the link, sorry, the seller already deleted the listing. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5135284
> View attachment 5135285
> View attachment 5135286
> View attachment 5135287
> View attachment 5135288
> View attachment 5135289
> View attachment 5135290
> View attachment 5135291
> View attachment 5135292
> View attachment 5135293
> View attachment 5135294
> View attachment 5135295



I have some thoughts, but want to hear from @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy first.  It's an older bag, not always my forte.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hello everyone  Hope you guys are doing well. Could you take a look at this bag? It looks quite worn in some places, but it's actually in pretty solid condition, just needs some love (if the bag's authentic, of course). The leather is buttery soft, the color is dark brown. There's no engraving on the hardware, no feet at the bottom. Can't provide the link, sorry, the seller already deleted the listing. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5135284
> View attachment 5135285
> View attachment 5135286
> View attachment 5135287
> View attachment 5135288
> View attachment 5135289
> View attachment 5135290
> View attachment 5135291
> View attachment 5135292
> View attachment 5135293
> View attachment 5135294
> View attachment 5135295


My first thought was suspicion. Then I thought further. If this is an old fake then it is the superest fake of superfakes, which just didn't exist at the time. Fakes from this era were plastic, obvious and amateur.

So my final thought is that it is, as you thought, an oldie but a beauty, and authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> My first thought was suspicion. Then I thought further. If this is an old fake then it is the superest fake of superfakes, which just didn't exist at the time. Fakes from this era were plastic, obvious and amateur.
> 
> So my final thought is that it is, as you thought, an oldie but a beauty, and authentic.


Thank you, Missfiggy and Praha Psycho! Much appreciated. Do you know approximately when it was made? I've been googling, but nothing came up.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Missfiggy and Praha Psycho! Much appreciated. Do you know approximately when it was made? I've been googling, but nothing came up.


My best guess is late '90's to early 2000s.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> My first thought was suspicion. Then I thought further. If this is an old fake then it is the superest fake of superfakes, which just didn't exist at the time. Fakes from this era were plastic, obvious and amateur.
> *
> So my final thought is that it is, as you thought, an oldie but a beauty, and authentic.*


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> My best guess is late '90's to early 2000s.


Thank you!


----------



## IrishMutt

Item Name: Black Prada handbag
Listing #:  None, on Poshmark
Seller ID: pblake
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-handbag-5cce291e9ed36dbfe5b4bd1d
Comments:  It's listed on Poshmark.  I had one years ago and sold it like an idiot, but want to be sure on this one.  It came back today as a canceled order, they said they couldn't authenticate, but I really want another opinion.  This is the third bag just like this they have kicked back as unable to authenticate, but this one sure has me fooled.  I can ask for more pictures but it'll have to wait until they return the bag to the seller. 

Would be grateful for the experts to weigh in.  TIA.


----------



## IrishMutt

Item Name: Prada Canvas Bag
Listing #: None, on Poshmark
Seller ID:  maricrisandres (sorry, had to edit.  Originally had wrong seller name)
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-bag-60d691c4c693bd169860be3b
Comments:  Since I'm a nervous nelly now, can you please take a look at this bag.  It's en route to me now from Poshmark, passed authentication.  Opinions on the authenticity?  I will have it in hand on Friday if better photos are needed.

Again, I would be grateful for the experts to weigh in. TIA.


----------



## IrishMutt

IrishMutt said:


> Item Name: Prada Canvas Bag
> Listing #: None, on Poshmark
> Seller ID:  maricrisandres (sorry, had to edit.  Originally had wrong seller name)
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-bag-60d691c4c693bd169860be3b
> Comments:  Since I'm a nervous nelly now, can you please take a look at this bag.  It's en route to me now from Poshmark, passed authentication.  Opinions on the authenticity?  I will have it in hand on Friday if better photos are needed.
> 
> Again, I would be grateful for the experts to weigh in. TIA.
> 
> oops. Missed a picture or two.


----------



## missfiggy

IrishMutt said:


> Item Name: Black Prada handbag
> Listing #:  None, on Poshmark
> Seller ID: pblake
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-handbag-5cce291e9ed36dbfe5b4bd1d
> Comments:  It's listed on Poshmark.  I had one years ago and sold it like an idiot, but want to be sure on this one.  It came back today as a canceled order, they said they couldn't authenticate, but I really want another opinion.  This is the third bag just like this they have kicked back as unable to authenticate, but this one sure has me fooled.  I can ask for more pictures but it'll have to wait until they return the bag to the seller.
> 
> Would be grateful for the experts to weigh in.  TIA.
> 
> View attachment 5137116
> View attachment 5137117
> View attachment 5137118
> View attachment 5137119
> View attachment 5137120
> View attachment 5137153



I'm satisfied that it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

IrishMutt said:


> Item Name: Prada Canvas Bag
> Listing #: None, on Poshmark
> Seller ID:  maricrisandres (sorry, had to edit.  Originally had wrong seller name)
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-bag-60d691c4c693bd169860be3b
> Comments:  Since I'm a nervous nelly now, can you please take a look at this bag.  It's en route to me now from Poshmark, passed authentication.  Opinions on the authenticity?  I will have it in hand on Friday if better photos are needed.
> 
> Again, I would be grateful for the experts to weigh in. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137130
> View attachment 5137131
> View attachment 5137132
> View attachment 5137133
> View attachment 5137134
> View attachment 5137135
> View attachment 5137136
> View attachment 5137137
> View attachment 5137138



Relax nellie!!!

This looks authentic from what I can see. Post more pics, particularly of the interior, when you receive it.

Seller's choice of background (and wtf is she wearing??) is appalling.


----------



## IrishMutt

missfiggy said:


> I'm satisfied that it's fake.


 
thank you! I guess I should quit trying on this style.  I feel better now knowing.


----------



## IrishMutt

missfiggy said:


> Relax nellie!!!
> 
> This looks authentic from what I can see. Post more pics, particularly of the interior, when you receive it.
> 
> Seller's choice of background (and wtf is she wearing??) is appalling.



oh I know. What was she thinking?  The gloves and pj looking pants combo killed me! 

thank you! I’ll get more pics and post upon receipt.


----------



## IrishMutt

IrishMutt said:


> oh I know. What was she thinking?  The gloves and pj looking pants combo killed me!
> 
> thank you! I’ll get more pics and post upon receipt.



Some more pics. She arrived. Pardon the pet hair on the blue bag but it came with it.  It’s an oddly generic purse bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
  Thank you!


----------



## IrishMutt

More.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IrishMutt said:


> More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138964
> View attachment 5138965
> View attachment 5138966
> View attachment 5138967
> View attachment 5138968
> View attachment 5138969
> View attachment 5138970
> View attachment 5138971
> View attachment 5138972
> View attachment 5138973
> View attachment 5138974
> View attachment 5138975



Very authentic.  I have a similar version in emerald green nylon and have had my eye on a messenger version of this on you have.  Enjoy!


----------



## IrishMutt

Prada Psycho said:


> Very authentic.  I have a similar version in emerald green nylon and have had my eye on a messenger version of this on you have.  Enjoy!



thank you! It is my first that isn’t leather so I’m not in mad love with it yet but hope it grows on me. It was smaller than I envisioned. I appreciate the help here. These fakers are so good at times it’s scary.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IrishMutt said:


> t These fakers are so good at times it’s scary.


You have NO idea!


----------



## MarkWoo

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name: Messenger Bag
> Listing number:BT1738
> Seller ID:ccmake23
> Link:https://shopee.tw/product/13368822/5415707064?smtt=0.178926602-1626048325.9
> Comments:dear authenticators, I recently picked up this messenger bag in navy color and very new condition, seller claim he bought from boutique in italy. I assumed it is outlet bag due to it has no “made in” tag in it, would you guys take a look with this one please. Thank you for your help.


sorry I did rotate the photos properly before uploaded it, I retake the pictures of this bag, please help me authenticate this bag, I appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## MarkWoo

MarkWoo said:


> sorry I did rotate the photos properly before uploaded it, I retake the pictures of this bag, please help me authenticate this bag, I appreciate. Thank you.


Aditional pictures


----------



## Bratty1919

IntheOcean said:


> Hello everyone  Hope you guys are doing well. Could you take a look at this bag? It looks quite worn in some places, but it's actually in pretty solid condition, just needs some love (if the bag's authentic, of course). The leather is buttery soft, the color is dark brown. There's no engraving on the hardware, no feet at the bottom. Can't provide the link, sorry, the seller already deleted the listing. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5135284
> View attachment 5135285
> View attachment 5135286
> View attachment 5135287
> View attachment 5135288
> View attachment 5135289
> View attachment 5135290
> View attachment 5135291
> View attachment 5135292
> View attachment 5135293
> View attachment 5135294
> View attachment 5135295



This is real.


----------



## IntheOcean

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.


Thank you, Bratty1919!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request this bag to be authenticated please!

Item Name: Prada Cervo Hobo Bruciato
Listing number: 784526
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-cervo-hobo-bruciato-784526
Comments: No Comments, thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request this bag to be authenticated please!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Hobo Bruciato
> Listing number: 784526
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-cervo-hobo-bruciato-784526
> Comments: No Comments, thank you!



This is authentic.


----------



## ghoulish

Hello, may I please get this bag authenticated? Much appreciated!

Item Name: Prada Nylon New Vela Studded Backpack Black Green
Listing Number: BW737551
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-new-vela-studded-backpack-black-green-737551

Notes: Item is in my possession, happy to take more photos if needed.













Thank you!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> This is authentic.



Ordering it now. Forever grateful for your help!! Thank you so much!

Will post reveal shots in another thread when it arrives!!!


----------



## missfiggy

balenciamags said:


> Hello, may I please get this bag authenticated? Much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon New Vela Studded Backpack Black Green
> Listing Number: BW737551
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-new-vela-studded-backpack-black-green-737551
> 
> Notes: Item is in my possession, happy to take more photos if needed.
> 
> View attachment 5144700
> View attachment 5144701
> 
> View attachment 5144702
> View attachment 5144703
> View attachment 5144704
> View attachment 5144705
> View attachment 5144711
> View attachment 5144712
> View attachment 5144713
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



This looks authentic. It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## anna5089

Hi, could someone authenticate this bag? Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag
Listing Number: 17194968
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-re-nylon-prada-handbag-17194968.shtml


----------



## missfiggy

anna5089 said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag
> Listing Number: 17194968
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-re-nylon-prada-handbag-17194968.shtml



I have VERY MAJOR DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one. PLUS the photos are not good for authentication AND certain vital hallmarks seem to have been accidentally/deliberately hidden or obscured.


----------



## anna5089

missfiggy said:


> I have VERY MAJOR DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one. PLUS the photos are not good for authentication AND certain vital hallmarks seem to have been accidentally/deliberately hidden or obscured.


Oh no, how disappointing! I was hopeful because it seems like it is from Vestiaire Collective's official seller account (?). Anyways, thank you so much!


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Item Name: Vintage Prada Woman Bootcut Casual Trouser
Seller ID: SZAttiRe
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17...ge-vintage-prada-woman-bootcut-casual-trouser
Comments: Hi, want to confirm these pants are real because another item they posted was found to be inauthentic. Want to be 100% sure before I purchase anything. Thanks for your help


----------



## missfiggy

ALittleOldMan said:


> Item Name: Vintage Prada Woman Bootcut Casual Trouser
> Seller ID: SZAttiRe
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/17...ge-vintage-prada-woman-bootcut-casual-trouser
> Comments: Hi, want to confirm these pants are real because another item they posted was found to be inauthentic. Want to be 100% sure before I purchase anything. Thanks for your help







__





						Authenticate This APPAREL
					

Please post any authenticity questions regarding apparel or any related items.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Please post all clothing authentication requests here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I have VERY MAJOR DOUBTS about the authenticity of this one. PLUS the photos are not good for authentication AND certain vital hallmarks seem to have been accidentally/deliberately hidden or obscured.


Ditto.  Just wanted to hear what you had to say first since you're more up to speed on these.


----------



## rmseattle86

Hi, could someone authenticate this bag please? Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Micro doublezip
Listing Number:  16101766 
Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
Link:  Saffiano leather handbag Prada Green in Leather - 16101766 (vestiairecollective.com) 

Comments: If this is authenticate, does it look like a vintage or just an old piece? Thanks again!


----------



## Prada Psycho

rmseattle86 said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this bag please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Micro doublezip
> Listing Number:  16101766
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Link:  Saffiano leather handbag Prada Green in Leather - 16101766 (vestiairecollective.com)
> 
> Comments: If this is authenticate, does it look like a vintage or just an old piece? Thanks again!



Can't see the necessary details in those photos.  However, from what I can see, I'm suspicious. If you can get the appropriate closeups and other required photos and post them here we can be more help.


----------



## rmseattle86

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't see the necessary details in those photos.  However, from what I can see, I'm suspicious. If you can get the appropriate closeups and other required photos and post them here we can be more help.



thanks for your response- I’ll try to get better photos. I’m curious about the crossbody strap rings being attached to the handles instead of the sides of the bag. Is that an occurrence with older Prada doublezip Totes? Thanks again


----------



## Prada Psycho

rmseattle86 said:


> thanks for your response- I’ll try to get better photos. I’m curious about the crossbody strap rings being attached to the handles instead of the sides of the bag. Is that an occurrence with older Prada doublezip Totes? Thanks again


There is a smaller ring behind the metal handle ring where the crossbody strap is attached. You can see it in this picture.


----------



## missfiggy

rmseattle86 said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this bag please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Micro doublezip
> Listing Number:  16101766
> Seller ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Link:  Saffiano leather handbag Prada Green in Leather - 16101766 (vestiairecollective.com)
> 
> Comments: If this is authenticate, does it look like a vintage or just an old piece? Thanks again!



This is a mini/micro saffiano vernice, hence the slight differences with the full size version. It's only about 6 years old so definitely not vintage.


----------



## rmseattle86

Yes exactly! But based on the medium/large galleria I used to have and other micros I’ve seen online, I wasn’t sure if the rings should be on the inside of the sides of the bag instead (where the buttons are) as shown in this current pic from the Prada website- on the right side:


missfiggy said:


> This is a mini/micro saffiano vernice, hence the slight differences with the full size version. It's only about 6 years old so definitely not vintage.



Thanks! Good to know. Do you feel it’s suspicious or most likely authentic?


----------



## Prada Psycho

rmseattle86 said:


> Yes exactly! But based on the medium/large galleria I used to have and other micros I’ve seen online, I wasn’t sure if the rings should be on the inside of the sides of the bag instead (where the buttons are) as shown in this current pic from the Prada website- on the right side:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Good to know. *Do you feel it’s suspicious or most likely authentic?*



We cannot answer that without the proper photos that we've already requests from you. This is no guessing game. We need photos.


----------



## rmseattle86

Prada Psycho said:


> We cannot answer that without the proper photos that we've already requests from you. This is no guessing game. We need photos.



got it- I was just asking again because of miss figgy’s response sounding positive mostly because I’m hopeful. It seems I am unable to get additional pics so I might just risk it and order it and send additional pics after it arrives. Thanks


----------



## Hannahs12

Hello all! A friend found this patent Prada, could some please let me know if it’s a fakes? Inside the zipper pocket is a little white tag with the number 31. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

Hannahs12 said:


> Hello all! A friend found this patent Prada, could some please let me know if it’s a fakes? Inside the zipper pocket is a little white tag with the number 31. Thanks



First, that white tag doesn't mean a thing one way or the other.  That said, it appears to be an older model bag and those are the forte of @Bratty1919, so hang on until she has a second to pop in and have a look.  I have opinions on the authenticity of older bags, but I generally keep them to myself and let Bratty1919 make the call.


----------



## Hannahs12

Prada Psycho said:


> First, that white tag doesn't mean a thing one way or the other.  That said, it appears to be an older model bag and those are the forte of @Bratty1919, so hang on until she has a second to pop in and have a look.  I have opinions on the authenticity of older bags, but I generally keep them to myself and let Bratty1919 make the call.


Ok, Thanks!


----------



## nicolep001231

Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I am having trouble finding others online with a single handle. 

I appreciate any information. Thank you. 

Item Name: Prada Madras Cerniera
Seller ID: The Real Real
Comments:


----------



## pradanoob

Hello I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Prada Mini Tessuto Hobo


----------



## Prada Psycho

nicolep001231 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I am having trouble finding others online with a single handle.
> 
> I appreciate any information. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Madras Cerniera
> Seller ID: The Real Real
> Comments:



The RealReal is notorious for having lousy photos, especially for authentication purposes.  I don't recall seeing fakes of this style, but that doesn't mean they aren't out there.  If you have a return option and really want this, buy the bag and post your own detailed photo per the authentication format.  That's the best I have to offer.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pradanoob said:


> Hello I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Prada Mini Tessuto Hobo


 Authentication request format?


----------



## nicolep001231

Prada Psycho said:


> The RealReal is notorious for having lousy photos, especially for authentication purposes.  I don't recall seeing fakes of this style, but that doesn't mean they aren't out there.  If you have a return option and really want this, buy the bag and post your own detailed photo per the authentication format.  That's the best I have to offer.



There is no return option. I did buy it hoping that if it is fake they would stand by that since they say they authenticate. I appreciate the help.


----------



## pradanoob

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


Item Name:❤AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG❤
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: samantharemy6
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-PRADA-BAG-60d9d5f1ff7c5a834a679b66
Comments:


----------



## PGusmano

Hi,
I’d love some help authenticating a purchase from TRR. I didn’t realize they had an issue with fakes until it was too late to cancel. 

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shoulder bag
Seller ID: the real real 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-an4f4
Comments: I’d like to know if this is an authentic bag and the style/year if known.

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

PGusmano said:


> Hi,
> I’d love some help authenticating a purchase from TRR. I didn’t realize they had an issue with fakes until it was too late to cancel.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shoulder bag
> Seller ID: the real real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-an4f4
> Comments: I’d like to know if this is an authentic bag and the style/year if known.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160522
> View attachment 5160523
> View attachment 5160524
> View attachment 5160525
> View attachment 5160526
> View attachment 5160527
> View attachment 5160528
> View attachment 5160529
> View attachment 5160530


 Please quote your post and add more detailed photos of the lining, with flash, without flash, in natural light and close up.  Thinking it's fine, but want to be sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

pradanoob said:


> Item Name:❤AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG❤
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: samantharemy6
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-PRADA-BAG-60d9d5f1ff7c5a834a679b66
> Comments:



I'm going to pass this one onto @Bratty1919  and @missfiggy .


----------



## Prada Psycho

nicolep001231 said:


> There is no return option. I did buy it hoping that if it is fake they would stand by that since they say they authenticate. I appreciate the help.



If it does  turn out to be fake, you can file a dispute with your credit card company.  Let's get those photos first. 

I refuse to shop with The RealReal because they do have a history of selling fakes that are so obvious that any credible Prada authenticator could catch it.  That's not to say all the Prada bags they sell are fakes at all.  They just have entirely too many to be deemed a credible consignment site by me.


----------



## PGusmano

PGusmano said:


> Hi,
> I’d love some help authenticating a purchase from TRR. I didn’t realize they had an issue with fakes until it was too late to cancel.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Shoulder bag
> Seller ID: the real real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/prada-vitello-daino-shoulder-bag-an4f4
> Comments: I’d like to know if this is an authentic bag and the style/year if known.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160522
> View attachment 5160523
> View attachment 5160524
> View attachment 5160525
> View attachment 5160526
> View attachment 5160527
> View attachment 5160528
> View attachment 5160529
> View attachment 5160530


----------



## Prada Psycho

PGusmano said:


> View attachment 5160611
> View attachment 5160612
> View attachment 5160613
> View attachment 5160614
> View attachment 5160615
> View attachment 5160616



Thanks. These are excellent photos and your bag is absolutely authentic.  One of my favorite styles/leathers, too.


----------



## PGusmano

Prada Psycho said:


> Thanks. These are excellent photos and your bag is absolutely authentic.  One of my favorite styles/leathers, too.


Thank you so much for your time - so appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

pradanoob said:


> Item Name:❤AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG❤
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: samantharemy6
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-PRADA-BAG-60d9d5f1ff7c5a834a679b66
> Comments:



Photos are inadequate for authentication.  Having said that, I wouldn't touch anything from poshmark with a 40ft pole. Waaay too many fakes, bait and switches, and scammers in my experience.


----------



## pradanoob

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inadequate for authentication.  Having said that, I wouldn't touch anything from poshmark with a 40ft pole. Waaay too many fakes, bait and switches, and scammers in my experience.


Yes, I definitely agree about the fakes and scams. This one stood out to me though because it has the same lampo zipper as another vintage prada belt bag I have in my possession. I already purchased this item! The woman seemed reputable enough..I did want to see what the amazing prada experts on here thought. I’m supposed to get this bag by Friday can you let me know what kind of photos would be needed to help authenticate? I’ve seen so many of the re-editions with the detachable crossbody strap fakes, wondering if this style with fabric strap is being copied, and if so do they use Lampo zippers on fakes?? I hope that isn’t asking too much, if it is I apologize and appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

pradanoob said:


> Yes, I definitely agree about the fakes and scams. This one stood out to me though because it has the same lampo zipper as another vintage prada belt bag I have in my possession. I already purchased this item! The woman seemed reputable enough..I did want to see what the amazing prada experts on here thought. I’m supposed to get this bag by Friday can you let me know what kind of photos would be needed to help authenticate? I’ve seen so many of the re-editions with the detachable crossbody strap fakes, wondering if this style with fabric strap is being copied, and if so do they use Lampo zippers on fakes?? I hope that isn’t asking too much, if it is I apologize and appreciate any input. Thanks!



Read post #1 for the photos required.

Most fakes use lampo zips so a lampo zip means nothing as an authentication hallmark.


----------



## pradanoob

missfiggy said:


> Read post #1 for the photos required.
> 
> Most fakes use lampo zips so a lampo zip means nothing as an authentication hallmark.


Interesting…I personally have never seen a fake use markings on the zippers I’ve just seen some busted ones that are so obvious with nothing on hardware or the letters spaced weirdly. So I’ll try to add those pics of interior and close up of handles when I get it and see what you think. I do live down the road from Prada but I don’t think they would be very helpful with authentication based on some stuff I read


----------



## xkok

hi, just bought this 2nd hand mini Prada Promenade bag! the seller claimed it was authentic, but after taking a closer look i’m not so sure. the biggest concern: top left hollow circle on the logo is not connected. also came w/o authenticity card. please help & tia


----------



## thisreallyreal

Item Name: Prada Grey Saffiano
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://depop.app.link/EYvpluAVDib
Comments: I asked the seller to send more pics. States it's genuine but have a feeling it's not from the Prada 'r' on the front of the bag?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

thisreallyreal said:


> Item Name: Prada Grey Saffiano
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://depop.app.link/EYvpluAVDib
> Comments: I asked the seller to send more pics. States it's genuine but have a feeling it's not from the Prada 'r' on the front of the bag?
> 
> Thank you very much!



Fake, fake, fake. And not even a good one at that. The "R" is irrelevant.


----------



## Prada Psycho

xkok said:


> hi, just bought this 2nd hand mini Prada Promenade bag! the seller claimed it was authentic, but after taking a closer look i’m not so sure. the biggest concern: top left hollow circle on the logo is not connected. also came w/o authenticity card. please help & tia


 Authentication request format?


----------



## missfiggy

pradanoob said:


> Interesting…I personally *have never seen a fake use markings on the zippers* I’ve just seen some busted ones that are so obvious with nothing on hardware or the letters spaced weirdly. So I’ll try to add those pics of interior and close up of handles when I get it and see what you think. I do live down the road from Prada but I don’t think they would be very helpful with authentication based on some stuff I read



I've personally seen thousands of fakes and most of them since about 1980 use brand name zips. The only unmarked zips I've ever seen are in the really old, obvious, amateur fakes. Counterfeiting nowadays is a highly specialised industry and the fakes are often indistinguishable from the real deal.


----------



## xkok

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


the ad was already deleted, and anyways it was on a local site and not in english, so i thought i would just post pictures. hope that is okay, sorry! can provide more pics if needed. sorry again if not allowed!


----------



## missfiggy

xkok said:


> the ad was already deleted, and anyways it was on a local site and not in english, so i thought i would just post pictures. hope that is okay, sorry! can provide more pics if needed. sorry again if not allowed!



The language doesn't matter. We really need to know the seller and the site.

Read post #1 for information on the photos that we need.


----------



## xkok

missfiggy said:


> The language doesn't matter. We really need to know the seller and the site.
> 
> Read post #1 for information on the photos that we need.



ok sorry, trying this again


the site (mojbutik.si) & the specific seller (Cat.lover) i bought the bag from: https://mojbutik.si/cat-lover-42047
the add was already deleted so there is no listing #, but the item name was Original Prada torbica (=bag) 


additionally adding pics that were missing on my previous post


----------



## pradanoob

missfiggy said:


> Read post #1 for the photos required.
> 
> Most fakes use lampo zips so a lampo zip means nothing as an authentication hallmark.


Here is my request again with the required photos and my concerns on this bag if you pull the fabric by inner plaque hard enough you can kinda see the back holder?? it doesnt wiggle out of place or anything like that. Is this something on older bags or is it screaming fake? Let me know if you need any additional photos I can only add 12 I now have the bag in hand.

Item: ❤AUTHENTIC PRADA BAG❤
seller:samantharemy6
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-PRADA-BAG-60d9d5f1ff7c5a834a679b66


----------



## iraboyd

Hi! I would like to purchase this Prada bag from an online seller for a good price. Please help me authenticate this  


Item Name: Prada BT0779
Seller ID: jmgco
Link: https://carousell.app.link/M46uwvnWHib
Comments: Prada


----------



## Prada Psycho

iraboyd said:


> Hi! I would like to purchase this Prada bag from an online seller for a good price. Please help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada BT0779
> Seller ID: jmgco
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/M46uwvnWHib
> Comments: Prada



I'd like to hear from @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 but I'm thinking it's OK, but not 100% certain. The photos aren't that great and I'd like to see better pics of the lining, metal parts, triangle and inside logo tag.

Says it's sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## iraboyd

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to hear from @missfiggy and @Bratty1919 but I'm thinking it's OK, but not 100% certain. The photos aren't that great and I'd like to see better pics of the lining, metal parts, triangle and inside logo tag.
> 
> Says it's sold. Did you buy it?



Hi! Yes! I bought it because she told me I can return it back anytime if I can prove that it’s fake. She lives nearby and I know her address  anyway attaching more photos of the bag  thank you so much for your reply btw


----------



## Prada Psycho

iraboyd said:


> Hi! Yes! I bought it because she told me I can return it back anytime if I can prove that it’s fake. She lives nearby and I know her address  anyway attaching more photos of the bag  thank you so much for your reply btw



Those help, but I still need to see better pics of the lining.  You need close ups with flash, natural light (preferably sunlight), and pull the lining out of the bag to get a full shot of the lining.  Also, need a good, clear close of the black Made in [wherever] tag. Yes, all this in necessary to be certain.

PS: Did she say where SHE got the bag?  I see the info on the card but that's only partially helpful.  Did she buy it from Space herself or on the secondary market?


----------



## ariasaft

Item Name: RE-EDITION 2005 CLOTH CROSSBODY BAG
Listing number: 17428116
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-re-edition-2005-prada-handbag-17428116.shtml
Comments: Hello, I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective and it should arrive in a couple of days but I have a weird feeling about them only taking a few minutes to authentificate. I've had other items take a few days. The seller also doesnt have the card or invoice. Thank you very much










	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## iraboyd

Prada Psycho said:


> Those help, but I still need to see better pics of the lining.  You need close ups with flash, natural light (preferably sunlight), and pull the lining out of the bag to get a full shot of the lining.  Also, need a good, clear close of the black Made in [wherever] tag. Yes, all this in necessary to be certain.
> 
> PS: Did she say where SHE got the bag?  I see the info on the card but that's only partially helpful.  Did she buy it from Space herself or on the secondary market?



Hi again. She told me she bought it herself from HK Space when she went there for a trip. She also claims that all her Prada bags are store-bought.
For some reason, there is no made in (insert where) tag anywhere. I also inquired about that before purchasing the bag but she wasn’t aware of it, too. I think she didn’t mind looking for it because she bought it from Prada anyway. But she showed me some photos of her other bags where she was able to find this kind of tag. She said those bags were older models.
Attaching more photos of the lining. Hope you get a better view this time


----------



## missfiggy

ariasaft said:


> Item Name: RE-EDITION 2005 CLOTH CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing number: 17428116
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-re-edition-2005-prada-handbag-17428116.shtml
> Comments: Hello, I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective and it should arrive in a couple of days but I have a weird feeling about them only taking a few minutes to authentificate. I've had other items take a few days. The seller also doesnt have the card or invoice. Thank you very much
> View attachment 5164875
> View attachment 5164869
> View attachment 5164870
> View attachment 5164871
> View attachment 5164872
> View attachment 5164873
> View attachment 5164874
> View attachment 5164876
> View attachment 5164877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Unfortunately these photos just don't help. Please read post #1 for the photos we need. Photos MUST BE LARGE, CLEAR and VERY WELL LIT so we can see minute detail. Dark fuzzy images are useless. I also need closeups of the word Prada woven onto the shoulder strap and both sides of the strap, including hardware.


----------



## ariasaft

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately these photos just don't help. Please read post #1 for the photos we need. Photos MUST BE LARGE, CLEAR and VERY WELL LIT so we can see minute detail. Dark fuzzy images are useless. I also need closeups of the word Prada woven onto the shoulder strap and both sides of the strap, including hardware.


Thank you. I will come back with more pictures once it arrives and I can take better ones. This is just what the seller posted.


----------



## Prada Psycho

iraboyd said:


> Hi again. She told me she bought it herself from HK Space when she went there for a trip. She also claims that all her Prada bags are store-bought.
> For some reason, there is no made in (insert where) tag anywhere. I also inquired about that before purchasing the bag but she wasn’t aware of it, too. I think she didn’t mind looking for it because she bought it from Prada anyway. But she showed me some photos of her other bags where she was able to find this kind of tag. She said those bags were older models.
> Attaching more photos of the lining. Hope you get a better view this time



Those little black [Made in] tags are really hard to find, however some of them (reliable rumors) are actually removed by Prada employees when they say anything except Made in Italy.  Even Prada is aware that a Made in China tag doesn't look good for their brand.  Just makes them a lot more money.

Anyhoo, I'm comfortable this one is authentic after getting a really good look at the lining pics.  Photos are an authenticator's eyes.  When they're good photos, it makes our work a lot easier. Enjoy!  Love that color.


----------



## ariasaft

ariasaft said:


> Item Name: RE-EDITION 2005 CLOTH CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing number: 17428116
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-re-edition-2005-prada-handbag-17428116.shtml
> Comments: Hello, I just purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective and it should arrive in a couple of days but I have a weird feeling about them only taking a few minutes to authentificate. I've had other items take a few days. The seller also doesnt have the card or invoice. Thank you very much
> View attachment 5164875
> View attachment 5164869
> View attachment 5164870
> View attachment 5164871
> View attachment 5164872
> View attachment 5164873
> View attachment 5164874
> View attachment 5164876
> View attachment 5164877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Hello, I just got the bag and I saw a few things that seem wrong but it's my first Prada item so I don't know what to expect.
Please help me authenticate it. Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ariasaft said:


> Hello, I just got the bag and I saw a few things that seem wrong but it's my first Prada item so I don't know what to expect.
> Please help me authenticate it. Thank you!
> View attachment 5167021
> View attachment 5167022
> View attachment 5167023
> View attachment 5167024
> View attachment 5167025
> View attachment 5167026
> View attachment 5167027
> View attachment 5167028
> View attachment 5167029
> View attachment 5167030


@missfiggy  knows these better than I do, but there's no red flags for me.  Looks fine.  But wait for MissFiggy's input.


----------



## ariasaft

Prada Psycho said:


> @missfiggy  knows these better than I do, but there's no red flags for me.  Looks fine.  But wait for MissFiggy's input.


Thank you! From what I could tell, the font of “DAL 1913” on the bag itself doesnt match with the font on the pouch. Is that normal?


----------



## Prada Psycho

ariasaft said:


> Thank you! From what I could tell, the font of “DAL 1913” on the bag itself doesnt match with the font on the pouch. Is that normal?


 We don't answer authenticity points questions.  You need to wait for @missfiggy to comment on whether this item is authentic or counterfeit.


----------



## reptilianjet

Hi,

Item Name: Think it's a Tessuto
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link:  Prada Prada tote bag (grailed.com) 
Comments: I'm concerned about the logo plaque not seeming to match the bag. Any help?!

- R


----------



## ilovebags1215

Item Name: Prada Re-edition 2005
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:

Dear Prada Experts,
I bought this bag from a personal shopper. I inspected the bag, and I couldn't find the 'made in' tag anywhere. There is only a code tag (165). I'm just worried because all my Prada bags have a 'made in' tag. Hoping you can help me authenticate this. Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovebags1215

ilovebags1215 said:


> Item Name: Prada Re-edition 2005
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> 
> Dear Prada Experts,
> I bought this bag from a personal shopper. I inspected the bag, and I couldn't find the 'made in' tag anywhere. There is only a code tag (165). I'm just worried because all my Prada bags have a 'made in' tag. Hoping you can help me authenticate this.


Additional pictures... Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ilovebags1215 said:


> Additional pictures... Thank you so much in advance!!




Not liking a lot of what I'm seeing. Please wait for @missfiggy to also have a look.


----------



## ilovebags1215

Prada Psycho said:


> Not liking a lot of what I'm seeing. Please wait for @missfiggy to also have a look.


Omg. does this mean the bag is fake?


----------



## Prada Psycho

ilovebags1215 said:


> Omg. does this mean the bag is fake?


It means you need to wait on @missfiggy to respond.  I only offered my first impression.


----------



## ilovebags1215

Prada Psycho said:


> It means you need to wait on @missfiggy to respond.  I only offered my first impression.


Thank you  i’ll wait for @missfiggy ‘s response!


----------



## Prada Psycho

ilovebags1215 said:


> Thank you  i’ll wait for @missfiggy ‘s response!


 She is much more experienced with authenticating these reissue bags and the fakes are often in the Super Fake category.


----------



## missfiggy

ilovebags1215 said:


> Additional pictures... Thank you so much in advance!!



Sorry, but I don't think this is authentic. There are several minute inconsistencies which I would not expect to see on an authentic item. Without actually handling it I just can't be sure.


----------



## missfiggy

ariasaft said:


> Hello, I just got the bag and I saw a few things that seem wrong but it's my first Prada item so I don't know what to expect.
> Please help me authenticate it. Thank you!
> View attachment 5167021
> View attachment 5167022
> View attachment 5167023
> View attachment 5167024
> View attachment 5167025
> View attachment 5167026
> View attachment 5167027
> View attachment 5167028
> View attachment 5167029
> View attachment 5167030



This one looks authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic.


I must be learning more about these reissues, @missfiggy.  Made the same calls on both this one and the other.


----------



## jamesmom

Hi! Could you help me authenticate this Prada sidonie shoulder bag? These are all the photos I have from vestiaire collective. Thanks so much!! 

The one thing that was strange was I couldn’t message the seller and the seller’s username was the male version of the seller’s listed name… not sure if that’s alarming? 

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17486456.shtml


----------



## jamesmom

jamesmom said:


> Hi! Could you help me authenticate this Prada sidonie shoulder bag? These are all the photos I have from vestiaire collective. Thanks so much!!
> 
> The one thing that was strange was I couldn’t message the seller and the seller’s username was the male version of the seller’s listed name… not sure if that’s alarming?
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17486456.shtml



So sorry, I missed the format. Here it is: 
Item Name: Prada Sidonie Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 17486456
Seller ID: leonida
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17486456.shtml
Comments: please see above


----------



## missfiggy

jamesmom said:


> So sorry, I missed the format. Here it is:
> Item Name: Prada Sidonie Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 17486456
> Seller ID: leonida
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17486456.shtml
> Comments: please see above



Pictures are woefully inadequate for authentication.


----------



## Ladyhoney

Dear Authenticators, can you please authenticate this vintage prada bag? I just purchased it from Poshmark. She said money back guarantee if proven fake. Thank you very much.

Item name: prada tote bag
Listing number n/a
Seller ID: chielou
Link: https://posh.mk/pgFe3eBlTib


----------



## jamesmom

missfiggy said:


> Pictures are woefully inadequate for authentication.


Ah I see, thanks for checking! I’ll pass on this one to be on the safer side then.


----------



## DullDesigns

I purchased this Prada Black textured leather handbag at a flea market.  Didn't buy it because it was Prada,  bought it to recycle.  I work with leather in my business and often buy leather handbags for it.  I don't know much about Prada bags , so I started looking into the bag. Still don't know mu c h. Lol  I felt like this bag was the real deal. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it.  There are 2 zippers but with leather pull ta
1 Lampo
1  Ipi
TIA


----------



## missfiggy

DullDesigns said:


> I purchased this Prada Black textured leather handbag at a flea market.  Didn't buy it because it was Prada,  bought it to recycle.  I work with leather in my business and often buy leather handbags for it.  I don't know much about Prada bags , so I started looking into the bag. Still don't know mu c h. Lol  I felt like this bag was the real deal. If you could help me I would greatly appreciate it.  There are 2 zippers but with leather pull ta
> 1 Lampo
> 1  Ipi
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171872
> View attachment 5171873
> View attachment 5171875
> View attachment 5171878
> View attachment 5171879
> View attachment 5171881



From the limited photos, this looks authentic.


----------



## DullDesigns

missfiggy said:


> From the limited photos, this looks authentic.


 Thank you for the quick response.  I greatly appreciate it.
Is there other photos I should take and post?


----------



## ilovebags1215

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, but I don't think this is authentic. There are several minute inconsistencies which I would not expect to see on an authentic item. Without actually handling it I just can't be sure.


@missfiggy and @Prada Psycho hi i just want to say thank you for helping me authenticating this bag. I also paid for third party authenticator.. and it is indeed fake. I asked for a refund and got my money back


----------



## DullDesigns

missfiggy said:


> From the limited photos, this looks authentic.


Could you possibly tell me how old this bag is?


----------



## jamesmom

Hi Prada experts! Could you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!! 


Item Name: Prada Sidonie Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 17635900
Seller ID: tijana
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17635900.shtml
Comments: This one has a few more photos than the previous seller I inquired about… is it enough to authenticate or should I ask for more photos?


----------



## missfiggy

DullDesigns said:


> Could you possibly tell me how old this bag is?



Well over 20 years old.


----------



## missfiggy

jamesmom said:


> Hi Prada experts! Could you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Sidonie Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 17635900
> Seller ID: tijana
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-sidonie-prada-handbag-17635900.shtml
> Comments: This one has a few more photos than the previous seller I inquired about… is it enough to authenticate or should I ask for more photos?



This one looks authentic.


----------



## jamesmom

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic.


Yay thank you so much for checking so quickly @missfiggy , I really appreciate it! I’ve been eyeing this type for a while now so it’s great to know this one is authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

Please may I have this wallet looked at
Item Prada Wallet
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1189540/prada-wallet
Seller Ness90 via Designer Wardrobe
Comments...hoping the photos are ok. If too difficult to see I can try and fix them up or ask the seller for clearer ones.
Thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope you guys had a great weekend! Could you please take a look at this gorgeous Gaufre flap bag? This is one of my dream bags, and I hope it's authentic. It seems brown-ish in some photos, but it's black, with silver (or gunmetal? It's kind of in the middle) hardware. Thank you! 
Link: here


----------



## IntheOcean

And a couple more photos:


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> And a couple more photos:
> View attachment 5178612
> View attachment 5178613




I'm not convinced this is authentic.  Several details raising my eyebrows.  It appears to be a very well done Super Fake to me, but I'll be interested to hear what @missfiggy has to say.

PS: The link is  to a Russian site and has only one photo, so it's useless.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not convinced this is authentic.  Several details raising my eyebrows.  It appears to be a very well done Super Fake to me, but I'll be interested to hear what @missfiggy has to say.
> 
> PS: The link is  to a Russian site and has only one photo, so it's useless.


Thank you, Prada Psycho... I'll wait for other opinions, but that's quite a bummer if the bag is indeed fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Prada Psycho... I'll wait for other opinions, but that's quite a bummer if the bag is indeed fake.


Again, let's wait for @missfiggy , but the more I've looked at it, the more I see.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Please may I have this wallet looked at
> Item Prada Wallet
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1189540/prada-wallet
> Seller Ness90 via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments...hoping the photos are ok. If too difficult to see I can try and fix them up or ask the seller for clearer ones.
> Thank you


Bump...if anyone is able to take a look. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hope you guys had a great weekend! Could you please take a look at this gorgeous Gaufre flap bag? This is one of my dream bags, and I hope it's authentic. It seems brown-ish in some photos, but it's black, with silver (or gunmetal? It's kind of in the middle) hardware. Thank you!
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5178588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178610
> View attachment 5178588
> View attachment 5178589
> View attachment 5178591
> View attachment 5178594
> View attachment 5178597
> View attachment 5178599
> View attachment 5178602
> View attachment 5178605
> View attachment 5178609
> View attachment 5178610



Might be authentic but I'm not totally convinced.


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> Bump...if anyone is able to take a look. I would greatly appreciate it.



Might be authentic but I haven't seen any of these in real life so can't be 100% sure.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic but I haven't seen any of these in real life so can't be 100% sure.


thank you for looking for me.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic but I'm not totally convinced.


Thank you, Missfiggy!  If I were to take photos in better lighting or at different angles, that would help? For what it's worth, the bag smells lovely, and the lining feels thick and exactly how I'd expect it to.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic but I'm not totally convinced.


Missfiggy, I realized I forgot to take a picture of the underside of the zipper, so here it is along with some other photos.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sorry for my continuous posting  But I've been comparing the bag in question with the similar one on Yoogi's. Assuming that one's authentic, I'm beginning to see several discrepancies myself. Especially the button and stitching around it. (Although the one over there is a bit different - the chain is attached to the flap, not to the sides of the bag. But still...)


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Sorry for my continuous posting  But I've been comparing the bag in question with the similar one on Yoogi's. Assuming that one's authentic, I'm beginning to see several discrepancies myself. Especially the button and stitching around it. (Although the one over there is a bit different - the chain is attached to the flap, not to the sides of the bag. But still...)


I'm just not convinced it's authentic.   Can you get a refund?


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm just not convinced it's authentic.   Can you get a refund?


Will have to, I guess. Thank you, PP! I'll wait for Missfiggy's verdict and then go from there. Such a pity, though - I really liked this bag, brought it even though the seller misrepresented it in the listing. She said it was in great condition, and it wasn't by any means.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, I realized I forgot to take a picture of the underside of the zipper, so here it is along with some other photos.
> View attachment 5179212
> View attachment 5179213
> View attachment 5179214
> View attachment 5179215
> View attachment 5179216


 
DEFINITELY 100% FAKE.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> DEFINITELY 100% FAKE.


Thank you, MissFiggy!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, MissFiggy!



Not sure what your budget is but there is this one on ebay in Australia:









						Prada Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Not sure what your budget is but there is this one on ebay in Australia:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/203585676958?hash=item2f66a6e69e:g:biggrin:HIAAOSwgQ1g4VpA


That's a bit out of my budget, but that's OK, I'll just be patient and wait till another one comes my way. I returned the bag and received the refund. 

Funny thing, though. The seller didn't believe me. She asked how exactly I got the bag authenticated, said that she'd bought it in Italy in the boutique, it's not fake, and "...You realize that's nonsense, right?" Sure.

Anyhow,  MissFiggy and Prada Psycho, thank you guys so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> That's a bit out of my budget, but that's OK, I'll just be patient and wait till another one comes my way. I returned the bag and received the refund.
> 
> Funny thing, though. The seller didn't believe me. She asked how exactly I got the bag authenticated, said that she'd bought it in Italy in the boutique, it's not fake, and "...You realize that's nonsense, right?" Sure.
> 
> Anyhow,  MissFiggy and Prada Psycho, thank you guys so much!


 They have just as many, if not more, counterfeit designers bag sellers in the streets of Italy than Canal Street in NYC.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Not sure what your budget is but there is this one on ebay in Australia:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/203585676958?hash=item2f66a6e69e:g:biggrin:HIAAOSwgQ1g4VpA


OOOOooooo!  Good thing that's in Oz.  Loves!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> They have just as many, if not more, counterfeit designers bag sellers in the streets of Italy than Canal Street in NYC.


Yep  I suppose, theoretically, she _could've_ bought it in the Prada boutique and it was a returned bag that had been swapped by a dishonest previous buyer. But most likely, she was just lying.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Yep  I suppose, theoretically, she _could've_ bought it in the Prada boutique and it was a returned bag that had been swapped by a dishonest previous buyer. But most likely, *she was just lying*.


 Yep.


----------



## Ladyhoney

Hello, I really want to have  this crossbody bag. And I just purchased it a while ago from poshmark. Do you think this is an authentic prada bag? Thank you so much for your help.

Item name Prada Crossbody bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller: jennifermerten
Link: https://posh.mk/JmKDk2q9cjb


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ladyhoney said:


> Hello, I really want to have  this crossbody bag. And I just purchased it a while ago from poshmark. Do you think this is an authentic prada bag? Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item name Prada Crossbody bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: jennifermerten
> Link: https://posh.mk/JmKDk2q9cjb
> 
> View attachment 5181589
> View attachment 5181590
> View attachment 5181591
> View attachment 5181592


It's been sold. Did you buy it?


----------



## Ladyhoney

Prada Psycho said:


> It's been sold. Did you buy it?



Hi, yes I bought it last night. Do you think its authentic? Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Ladyhoney said:


> Hi, yes I bought it last night. Do you think its authentic? Thank you


  When you get it, post the appropriate photos and quote your original request with the same information.  The photos provided are of no help to authenticate.


----------



## Lovie.m

Item Name: PRADA (satchel)Authentic Prada Hand Bag Greens Nylon 349189
Seller ID: keepupwithit7
Listing number: 14-03867-77931
Link: https://www.ebay.com/usr/keepupwithit7
Comments:* I bought this a while ago. I have reason to believe it is authentic, but when listing it on Poshmark they deleted it for being, so-called, counterfeit. Any help would be appreciated!! *It is no longer listed on the site


----------



## missfiggy

Lovie.m said:


> Item Name: PRADA (satchel)Authentic Prada Hand Bag Greens Nylon 349189
> Seller ID: keepupwithit7
> Listing number: 14-03867-77931
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/usr/keepupwithit7
> Comments:* I bought this a while ago. I have reason to believe it is authentic, but when listing it on Poshmark they deleted it for being, so-called, counterfeit. Any help would be appreciated!! *It is no longer listed on the site



Unfortunately we don't authenticate for sellers.  Suggest you have it authenticated by one of the more reputable agencies and pay their fee.  You will then have undeniable proof of authenticity, or not.


----------



## sandi1990

Hey! I really want to buy this, but not sure if it’s legit.



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/orange-cloth-re-edition-2000-prada-handbag-17443369.shtml?utm_content=2021-09-02&utm_campaign=Mmao_accepted_prompt_buyer&utm_source=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## missfiggy

sandi1990 said:


> Hey! I really want to buy this, but not sure if it’s legit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/orange-cloth-re-edition-2000-prada-handbag-17443369.shtml?utm_content=2021-09-02&utm_campaign=Mmao_accepted_prompt_buyer&utm_source=vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto



Fake all day and twice as fake tomorrow.

ANOTHER Vestaire failure.

PP - are you a member of the above highly "reputable" site? Canu report?


----------



## sandi1990

missfiggy said:


> Fake all day and twice as fake tomorrow.
> 
> ANOTHER Vestaire failure.


Thanks! I’m new to this and couldn’t find much info on this color. Such a shame


----------



## sandi1990

I have no idea what Canu report is?! I’m legit just asking for advice! Never bought/sold anything on Vestiaire, just heard about it.


----------



## missfiggy

sandi1990 said:


> I have no idea what Canu report is?! I’m legit just asking for advice! Never bought/sold anything on Vestiaire, just heard about it.
> 
> View attachment 5183350


Sorry - confusion. My PP remark was for another authenticator - PradaPsycho, or PP for short. Asking her to report the fake to Vestaire.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - confusion. My PP remark was for another authenticator - PradaPsycho, or PP for short. Asking her to report the fake to Vestaire.


Missfiggy, I reported it, although they made it as difficult as possible. There's no 'Report' link anywhere, not that I could find, anyway. So I emailed them. The message said it might take them up to 72 hours to respond. I hope other people who see this post will report that listing too since I don't have high hopes the VC team would take down the listing after only one report.


----------



## sandi1990

IntheOcean said:


> Missfiggy, I reported it, although they made it as difficult as possible. There's no 'Report' link anywhere, not that I could find, anyway. So I emailed them. The message said it might take them up to 72 hours to respond. I hope other people who see this post will report that listing too since I don't have high hopes the VC team would take down the listing after only one report.


@missfiggy 
You’re both amazing! Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - confusion. My PP remark was for another authenticator - PradaPsycho, or PP for short. Asking her to report the fake to Vestaire.



No, I don't bother with the millions of other sites out there.  I actually thought Vestaire was one of the more reputable secondary sites, but sounds more like Poshmark with a fancy title.  I shop at Yoogi's Closet exclusively for secondary market items. Occasionally Jomashop gets in some Prada and I've had excellent luck with them as well.  I don't mess with Fashionphile any more since they got tangled up in the Neiman Marcus world.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi, I won this Prada on Ebay but am not sure if it's authentic, do you think you could help out?
Name: Prada Handbag
Seller: evinewberr0 (118)
Item Number: 353647560558
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353647560558

Would really appreciate any opinions on it, there are very little photos and the seller seemed to be reluctant/non-cooperative to provide more. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## missfiggy

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi, I won this Prada on Ebay but am not sure if it's authentic, do you think you could help out?
> Name: Prada Handbag
> Seller: evinewberr0 (118)
> Item Number: 353647560558
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353647560558
> 
> Would really appreciate any opinions on it, there are very little photos and the seller seemed to be reluctant/non-cooperative to provide more.
> Thank you so much!



oh dear.

The rule here is generally AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.

And you have seriously fvcked up, so on this case I will make an exception.

Please tell me you haven't paid yet.

It's one of the worst fakes I've ever seen and there is only one photo for me to see.

DO NOT PAY AND KEEP AN EYE ON THE LISTING - YOU MIGHT BE PLEASANTLY SURPRISED.


----------



## DiorOrDie

missfiggy said:


> oh dear.
> 
> The rule here is generally AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BIDDING.
> 
> And you have seriously fvcked up, so on this case I will make an exception.
> 
> Please tell me you haven't paid yet.
> 
> It's one of the worst fakes I've ever seen and there is only one photo for me to see.
> 
> DO NOT PAY AND KEEP AN EYE ON THE LISTING - YOU MIGHT BE PLEASANTLY SURPRISED.


OHMYGOD thank you so much! Thankfully I haven't paid yet.. I'm a bit new to all this so am not really acquainted with all the rules, thanks for letting me know that. Thank you so much again for the authentication - I'll wait and see how the seller responds. Would you suggest if I should be wary of something in particular?


----------



## missfiggy

DiorOrDie said:


> OHMYGOD thank you so much! Thankfully I haven't paid yet.. I'm a bit new to all this so am not really acquainted with all the rules, thanks for letting me know that. Thank you so much again for the authentication - I'll wait and see how the seller responds. Would you suggest if I should be wary of something in particular?



There's no easy way or shortcut to authentication knowledge.  We've been at it for over 10 years on this site and still we are challenged most days.

So, sorry, but I can't give you any particular tips.

I can say however, that if an apparent high end designer item sells for fourteen pounds, it's probably a red flag and loud alarm, that the item is not genuine.  Also, a lack of clear photos and a reluctance on the seller's behalf to provide such, is another red flag.

You have had a narrow escape - learn from it and authenticate BEFORE BIDDING.


----------



## DiorOrDie

missfiggy said:


> There's no easy way or shortcut to authentication knowledge.  We've been at it for over 10 years on this site and still we are challenged most days.
> 
> So, sorry, but I can't give you any particular tips.
> 
> I can say however, that if an apparent high end designer item sells for fourteen pounds, it's probably a red flag and loud alarm, that the item is not genuine.  Also, a lack of clear photos and a reluctance on the seller's behalf to provide such, is another red flag.
> 
> You have had a narrow escape - learn from it and authenticate BEFORE BIDDING.


Yes certainly, thank goodness. I was referring to the fact that you suggested I keep an eye on the listing.. Is there something I should expect there?


----------



## missfiggy

DiorOrDie said:


> Yes certainly, thank goodness. I was referring to the fact that you suggested I keep an eye on the listing.. Is there something I should expect there?


 Ebay has delisted it - they will advise you that you are under no obligation to pay for it.


----------



## DiorOrDie

missfiggy said:


> Ebay has delisted it - they will advise you that you are under no obligation to pay for it.


They have! Thank you again!


----------



## RueMonge

Dang I love this thread!


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi! I am interested in purchasing this bag. Haven't been able to find too much info on it online. I have requested the seller to post more photos. 
These are what I have so far. Thanks so much!

Vintage Prada evening bag with black Astrakhan black lamb fur and a black satin lining


----------



## Iloveplants

Iloveplants said:


> Hi! I am interested in purchasing this bag. Haven't been able to find too much info on it online. I have requested the seller to post more photos.
> These are what I have so far. Thanks so much!
> 
> Vintage Prada evening bag with black Astrakhan black lamb fur and a black satin lining



Got some more photos. Lmk what you think.


----------



## missfiggy

Iloveplants said:


> Got some more photos. Lmk what you think.



You need to read post #1 and provide the required photos. None of the posted photos is helpful for authentication.


----------



## dsilva9294

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this Prada crossbody bag:
Model: 1BH013
Material: Vitello Phenix
Color: Black
Year of manufacture: 2017


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-fur-prada-handbag-17856151.shtml
		


Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this Prada crossbody bag:
> Model: 1BH013
> Material: Vitello Phenix
> Color: Black
> Year of manufacture: 2017
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/black-fur-prada-handbag-17856151.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



I'm confused as to why the word "fur" features in the description when the bag is quite clearly NOT fur of any type.
The bag looks like it is authentic from the limited photos.


----------



## missfiggy

Iloveplants said:


> Hi! I am interested in purchasing this bag. Haven't been able to find too much info on it online. I have requested the seller to post more photos.
> These are what I have so far. Thanks so much!
> 
> Vintage Prada evening bag with black Astrakhan black lamb fur and a black satin lining



You need to provide better pictures and the link to the seller.


----------



## dsilva9294

missfiggy said:


> I'm confused as to why the word "fur" features in the description when the bag is quite clearly NOT fur of any type.
> The bag looks like it is authentic from the limited photos.


Thank you. I think the reason the seller has used the word "fur" is because she is Spanish and the word for fur and leather in Spanish is the same ("piel").


----------



## missfiggy

dsilva9294 said:


> Thank you. I think the reason the seller has used the word "fur" is because she is Spanish and the word for fur and leather in Spanish is the same ("piel").



AHA - I DID NOT think of that!! Thankyou


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Calfskin Crocodile Embossed Tote Purple
Listing number: 801097
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-calfskin-crocodile-embossed-tote-purple-801097
Comments: I wasn't aware of Prada doing satin linings or croc-embossed calfskin leather.


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Calfskin Crocodile Embossed Tote Purple
> Listing number: 801097
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-calfskin-crocodile-embossed-tote-purple-801097
> Comments: I wasn't aware of Prada doing satin linings or croc-embossed calfskin leather.



From the limited photos I'm satisfied that this is authentic.  I owned a croc embossed calfskin leather with a satin lining years ago.  Another one that went when I retired.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> From the limited photos I'm satisfied that this is authentic.  I owned a croc embossed calfskin leather with a satin lining years ago.  Another one that went when I retired.



Forever grateful for your help. Thank you! I ordered it, super excited!

If allowed, I can take more detailed pics for you once it arrives so that you can take a better look at it. If that is okay with you.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bridget928

Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote Caffe
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-tote-caffe-805956
Comments: I have purchased this bag. When it arrives I'll take more photos, but any thoughts on it based on these photos? Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Forever grateful for your help. Thank you! I ordered it, super excited!
> 
> If allowed, *I can take more detailed pics for you once it arrives so that you can take a better look at it. If that is okay with you.*
> 
> Thanks again!



Absolutely OK.


----------



## missfiggy

Bridget928 said:


> Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote Caffe
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-tote-caffe-805956
> Comments: I have purchased this bag. When it arrives I'll take more photos, but any thoughts on it based on these photos? Thanks!



Looks authentic at this stage.


----------



## Bridget928

Hello, authenticators, and thank you @missfiggy for responding to my earlier post that had only a few photos. I have the bag and am adding more photos if you might take a look for me. Thank you! 





Bridget928 said:


> Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote Caffe
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-tote-caffe-805956
> Comments: I have purchased this bag. When it arrives I'll take more photos, but any thoughts on it based on these photos? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bridget928 said:


> Hello, authenticators, and thank you @missfiggy for responding to my earlier post that had only a few photos. I have the bag and am adding more photos if you might take a look for me. Thank you!



It's authentic, right down to the Made In China tag.  Looks practically new.


----------



## Bridget928

Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic, right down to the Made In China tag.  Looks practically new.


Lol on the MIC tag. Would rather it be Italy, but it looks great and happy to hear it's real. Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bridget928 said:


> *Lol on the MIC tag.* Would rather it be Italy, but it looks great and happy to hear it's real. Thank you so much!



 Can't help myself.  Sore spot for me.

Does your authenticity card have the date/season on it?  Curious about something.


----------



## Bridget928

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't help myself.  Sore spot for me.
> 
> Does your authenticity card have the date/season on it?  Curious about something.


No store, no date filled out ...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bridget928 said:


> No store, no date filled out ...


It didn't have the other card then?

Edit:  Found what I was looking for.  Just wondering the exact year of production on this one.  The style has been around for a while.  Looks like around 8+/- years.


----------



## Bridget928

Prada Psycho said:


> It didn't have the other card then?
> 
> Edit:  Found what I was looking for.  Just wondering the exact year of production on this one.  The style has been around for a while.  Looks like around 8+/- years.


Right, no other card. Thank you for that info!


----------



## meg757

Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium  | eBay
					

Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




can anyone tell me if this is genuine? The seller has sold a lot of expensive designer goods however I've never seen this style re-nylon bag with the metal pouch loop on both sides, I've seen the metal loops on both sides of the leather trim one and the nylon and saffiano backpack. Ive looked all over and can only find all nylon backpacks with 1 loop on 1 side.
thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

meg757 said:


> Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if this is genuine? The seller has sold a lot of expensive designer goods however I've never seen this style re-nylon bag with the metal pouch loop on both sides, I've seen the metal loops on both sides of the leather trim one and the nylon and saffiano backpack. Ive looked all over and can only find all nylon backpacks with 1 loop on 1 side.
> thank you


Total fake.


----------



## meg757

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.


really? thank you for that, it ended today and i almost bought it but couldn't understand the 2 loops but she re-listed it again.


----------



## Prada Psycho

meg757 said:


> really? thank you for that, it ended today and i almost bought it but couldn't understand the 2 loops but she re-listed it again.


 Those loops were the least of its issues.


----------



## missfiggy

meg757 said:


> Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Prada Re-nylon Backpack Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if this is genuine? The seller has sold a lot of expensive designer goods however I've never seen this style re-nylon bag with the metal pouch loop on both sides, I've seen the metal loops on both sides of the leather trim one and the nylon and saffiano backpack. Ive looked all over and can only find all nylon backpacks with 1 loop on 1 side.
> thank you



Hopefully this will soon disappear. What a shocker!!!!


----------



## meg757

missfiggy said:


> Hopefully this will soon disappear. What a shocker!!!!


I've reported it, what's more scary is in her feedback she's sold a lot of designer goods including a cartier diamond bracelet for £3700 and a cartier ring for £1500.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Absolutely OK.



Hi @missfiggy ! Again thank you for your help with this! I got the purple croc embossed bag in today and took more detailed shots for you to take a look at for authentication. I'm curious what the red leather tab keyring is on the inside? Is that a part of the bag? 

Please let me know if you would like more pics to help, I'll be more than happy to take them! Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi @missfiggy ! Again thank you for your help with this! I got the purple croc embossed bag in today and took more detailed shots for you to take a look at for authentication. I'm curious what the red leather tab keyring is on the inside? Is that a part of the bag?
> 
> Please let me know if you would like more pics to help, I'll be more than happy to take them! Thank you so much!



Wait for @missfiggy  to come in, but I believe that's the model/style number for that particular bag.  I'm not as familiar with some of the vintage lines, particularly the satin lined ones, but that's my best guess.  I'm also seeing something that indicates that this is REAL crocodile skin, not the croc embossed leather version.  Do you see what I'm seeing @missfiggy?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi @missfiggy ! Again thank you for your help with this! I got the purple croc embossed bag in today and took more detailed shots for you to take a look at for authentication. I'm curious what the red leather tab keyring is on the inside? Is that a part of the bag?
> 
> Please let me know if you would like more pics to help, I'll be more than happy to take them! Thank you so much!



If you'd rather PM me the answer on this that's fine, but what did you pay for this bag?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> Wait for @missfiggy  to come in, but I believe that's the model/style number for that particular bag.  I'm not as familiar with some of the vintage lines, particularly the satin lined ones, but that's my best guess.  I'm also seeing something that indicates that this is REAL crocodile skin, not the croc embossed leather version.  Do you see what I'm seeing @missfiggy?





Prada Psycho said:


> If you'd rather PM me the answer on this that's fine, but what did you pay for this bag?



Hi @Prada Psycho !! Thank you for taking a look and helping here, really appreciate it. I don't mind at all, I paid $489 including sales tax.

It is funny you mention, because when I took the bag out the leather felt like genuine crocodile, not croc embossed at all. I mean...it feels BEAUTIFUL and oh so luxe and super soft to the touch. I only owned one tiny croc piece ever in my life which was a gucci genuine croc cardholder I got years ago from the boutique, so I'm not familiar with exotic skins from any designer at all. 

This Prada croc skin feels exactly the same as my gucci cardholder which also makes me think it might be genuine croc. But of course, I'm so clueless, ha.

Again, thanks so much!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi @Prada Psycho !! Thank you for taking a look and helping here, really appreciate it. I don't mind at all, I paid *$489* including sales tax.
> 
> It is funny you mention, because when I took the bag out the leather felt like genuine crocodile, not croc embossed at all. I mean...it feels BEAUTIFUL and oh so luxe and super soft to the touch. I only owned one tiny croc piece ever in my life which was a gucci genuine croc cardholder I got years ago from the boutique, so I'm not familiar with exotic skins from any designer at all.
> 
> This Prada croc skin feels exactly the same as my gucci cardholder which also makes me think it might be genuine croc. But of course, I'm so clueless, ha.
> 
> Again, thanks so much!!


 
It's official then: You're a criminal!! You STOLE that bag! 

Joking of course, but you did amazingly well.  Again, I want to hear from @missfiggy, but I'm 99.99999999999% sure that's actual crocodile skin, not the croc embossed leather.  That's a great score!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> It's official then: You're a criminal!! You STOLE that bag!
> 
> Joking of course, but you did amazingly well.  Again, I want to hear from @missfiggy, but I'm 99.99999999999% sure that's actual crocodile skin, not the croc embossed leather.  That's a great score!



Hahahahahahahaha!  Holy crap!!! I'm actually freaking out because I never ever even dreamed of owning a full croc bag...ever! This is incredible !!! But honestly it feels so soft and supple, I really had a feeling it was genuine croc right when I pulled it out of the box because it just feels so good in your hand, way better than calf. I wonder how they missed it when they were authenticating it on fashionphile.

Thank you so so much! This seems to be my score of the decade! And yes I will wait for Missfiggy to confirm.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!  Holy crap!!! I'm actually freaking out because I never ever even dreamed of owning a full croc bag...ever! This is incredible !!! But honestly it feels so soft and supple, I really had a feeling it was genuine croc right when I pulled it out of the box because it just feels so good in your hand, way better than calf.* I wonder how they missed it when they were authenticating it on fashionphile.*
> 
> Thank you so so much! This seems to be my score of the decade! And yes I will wait for Missfiggy to confirm.



I should say "no comment"  but let's just say their track record is less than stellar in that regard.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> It's official then: You're a criminal!! You STOLE that bag!
> 
> Joking of course, but you did amazingly well.  Again, I want to hear from @missfiggy, but I'm 99.99999999999% sure that's actual crocodile skin, not the croc embossed leather.  That's a great score!



I see it, I see it!!!!  It *IS* real 100% croc. Oh you lucky lucky lucky lady!!!!!

Now BOTH of you - go to bed!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> I see it, I see it!!!!  It *IS* real 100% croc. Oh you lucky lucky lucky lady!!!!!
> 
> Now BOTH of you - go to bed!!!!



Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!! I am literally shocked and speechless omg!!! Now I definitely won't be able to sleep! This is absolutely incredible. This color, the softness...just stunning! I really appreciate your help here, what a pleasant surprise, truly!

I wanted to ask though if you don't mind. Do you know what that red leather tag is on the inside? Also what era/time is this bag from? 90s?

Again thank you! You and @Prada Psycho have really made my entire year, and this year has been particularly rough for me, so I really appreciate your help!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!! I am literally shocked and speechless omg!!! Now I definitely won't be able to sleep! This is absolutely incredible. This color, the softness...just stunning! I really appreciate your help here, what a pleasant surprise, truly!
> 
> I wanted to ask though if you don't mind. Do you know what that red leather tag is on the inside? Also what era/time is this bag from? 90s?
> 
> Again thank you! You and @Prada Psycho have really made my entire year, and this year has been particularly rough for me, so I really appreciate your help!



The red leather tag probably has the same information as one of the cards would have carried.  And my guess is late1990s/early 2000s.  Mine was definitely printed croc and she was from early 1990s iirc.

Anyhoo -GO OUT AND ENJOY IT!!!!!


----------



## Pepper Lee

Hello All ! I am looking to get a prada re-edition 2005. It's not from ebay. But a local reseller site from where i am from (Singapore) and i would like to get some feedback on the authentication of this bag from any of the authenticator if possible. These are the photos given to me by the seller. I've 2 seller of similar price point. Please dont mind me posting another post on a DIFFERENT seller. :> Appreciate this community very much!


----------



## Pepper Lee

I've another bag! from a different seller. I am not sure if the pictures are clear enough to be authenticated  Please help! Thanks you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!! I am literally shocked and speechless omg!!! Now I definitely won't be able to sleep! This is absolutely incredible. This color, the softness...just stunning! I really appreciate your help here, what a pleasant surprise, truly!
> 
> I wanted to ask though if you don't mind. Do you know what that red leather tag is on the inside? Also what era/time is this bag from? 90s?
> 
> Again thank you! You and @Prada Psycho have really made my entire year, and this year has been particularly rough for me, so I really appreciate your help!



Been a rough year for most of us, so I'm very pleased to share some happy news.  

I did want to mention that you might want to check into @docride thread on caring for leathers and such.  Since this is exotic leather being croc skin, it might require a little different techniques and/or leather cream than the usual variety geared toward calf, deerskin and such.  I've had lizard bags before and they definitely required more TLC.  She looks like she might need a touch of TLC, but DocRide is the forum expert on things like this.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> The red leather tag probably has the same information as one of the cards would have carried.  And my guess is late1990s/early 2000s.  Mine was definitely printed croc and she was from early 1990s iirc.
> 
> Anyhoo -GO OUT AND ENJOY IT!!!!!



Thank you!!! This is so helpful! And yes, I'm gonna start using it this weekend!!!



Prada Psycho said:


> Been a rough year for most of us, so I'm very pleased to share some happy news.
> 
> I did want to mention that you might want to check into @docride thread on caring for leathers and such.  Since this is exotic leather being croc skin, it might require a little different techniques and/or leather cream than the usual variety geared toward calf, deerskin and such.  I've had lizard bags before and they definitely required more TLC.  She looks like she might need a touch of TLC, but DocRide is the forum expert on things like this.



Thank you! Yes, love docride! I will check that thread out, I usually reference them for my leather repair needs for my other bags often, good idea! Thanks again!!


----------



## missfiggy

Pepper Lee said:


> Hello All ! I am looking to get a prada re-edition 2005. It's not from ebay. But a local reseller site from where i am from (Singapore) and i would like to get some feedback on the authentication of this bag from any of the authenticator if possible. These are the photos given to me by the seller. I've 2 seller of similar price point. Please dont mind me posting another post on a DIFFERENT seller. :> Appreciate this community very much!



Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Pepper Lee said:


> I've another bag! from a different seller. I am not sure if the pictures are clear enough to be authenticated  Please help! Thanks you!!



There's one feature on this one that I can't see, and I really need to see it to be sure.  I'm sorry, but I'm not mentioning that feature here because it is a real "tell" and I don't need to lose it to counterfeiters. And it's not included in the below.

Ask the seller for more photos of the inside of the coin pouch, a closeup of the key cloche showing the script, the leather attachment of the shoulder strap and the shoulder strap clips and buckles.  These might help.


----------



## Pepper Lee

Thank you!!


----------



## Pepper Lee

missfiggy said:


> There's one feature on this one that I can't see, and I really need to see it to be sure.  I'm sorry, but I'm not mentioning that feature here because it is a real "tell" and I don't need to lose it to counterfeiters. And it's not included in the below.
> 
> Ask the seller for more photos of the inside of the coin pouch, a closeup of the key cloche showing the script, the leather attachment of the shoulder strap and the shoulder strap clips and buckles.  These might help.



oh I manage to get more photos! See if that helps.


----------



## Pepper Lee

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thanks!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Pepper Lee said:


> oh I manage to get more photos! See if that helps.



This one looks authentic also.


----------



## Pepper Lee

missfiggy said:


> This one looks authentic also.


Thank you!!!


----------



## -flawless-

I purchased this from a garage sale. I don’t know much about PRADA but I love the colour. I would love to know whether it’s authentic. Let me know if more photos are needed. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## -flawless-

More photos. Thanks again! Happy to take more photos if necessary.


----------



## Prada Psycho

-flawless- said:


> More photos. Thanks again! Happy to take more photos if necessary.
> View attachment 5198199
> View attachment 5198200
> View attachment 5198199
> View attachment 5198199
> View attachment 5198200
> View attachment 5198201
> View attachment 5198202
> View attachment 5198199
> View attachment 5198200
> View attachment 5198201
> View attachment 5198202


No red flags for me.  Looks OK.


----------



## -flawless-

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me.  Looks OK.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kurupc

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir
Listing number: 224266893360
Seller ID: bowismybabe
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224266893360?hash=item3437593830:g:v1IAAOSwRCZfzKsU
Comments: Hope I have done this correctly (first time). I have requested further images from the seller. Looks like there may have been some humidity that the leather on the bottom didn't react well too. Let me know your thoughts if you think this is authentic and unused  thanks so much


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me.  Looks OK.



Ditto from me.


----------



## choochoocat

Hello all, I recently bought this bag and would really appreciate any authentification help. I purchased it from GILT and ended up finding the posts here about them selling super fakes. Very worried but here's to remaining optimistic, because I love this bag! I've included as detail photo that I can, the interior is difficult to capture due to the size of the bag. Hope these are detailed enough.

Item Name: Prada Small Brushed Leather Tote (Alabaster Pink)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: GILT
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## -flawless-

missfiggy said:


> Ditto from me.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## missfiggy

choochoocat said:


> Hello all, I recently bought this bag and would really appreciate any authentification help. I purchased it from GILT and ended up finding the posts here about them selling super fakes. Very worried but here's to remaining optimistic, because I love this bag! I've included as detail photo that I can, the interior is difficult to capture due to the size of the bag. Hope these are detailed enough.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Small Brushed Leather Tote (Alabaster Pink)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: GILT
> Link: n/a
> Comments:



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## cmln

First time requesting, hope I did this correctly.

Item Name: Prada bag
Listing number:
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/623482659006026/
Comments:

*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*


----------



## missfiggy

cmln said:


> First time requesting, hope I did this correctly.
> 
> Item Name: Prada bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/623482659006026/
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*



Unfortunately the photos are inadequate for authentication.  Post #1 has a list of the required photos.  We also need photos of any cards, wrapping etc if possible.  And at this point I am VERY EXCEEDINGLY DUBIOUS about its authenticity.


----------



## choochoocat

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Ahh, thank you so much. I feel so relieved. Appreciate your time, Missfiggy.


----------



## cmln

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately the photos are inadequate for authentication.  Post #1 has a list of the required photos.  We also need photos of any cards, wrapping etc if possible.  And at this point I am VERY EXCEEDINGLY DUBIOUS about its authenticity.


Oh ok I will ask for more photos! Thank you so much for your response


----------



## irina64

Hello!
I would really appreciate some help authenticating this vintage nylon mini hobo I just bought.
Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Nylon Tessuto Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: @sanyahabib
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Nylon-Tesutto-Bag-613d245c691412779834c134


----------



## missfiggy

irina64 said:


> Hello!
> I would really appreciate some help authenticating this vintage nylon mini hobo I just bought.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Tessuto Bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: @sanyahabib
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Prada-Nylon-Tesutto-Bag-613d245c691412779834c134
> 
> View attachment 5203288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203298


*THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU...
For the excellent, large, clear photos!!!!!*
They make authentication soooooooooooooooo much easier.

This one looks authentic to me.


----------



## irina64

missfiggy said:


> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU...
> For the excellent, large, clear photos!!!!!*
> They make authentication soooooooooooooooo much easier.
> 
> This one looks authentic to me.


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly and for the good news, Missfiggy!


----------



## Bratty1919

Hannahs12 said:


> Hello all! A friend found this patent Prada, could some please let me know if it’s a fakes? Inside the zipper pocket is a little white tag with the number 31. Thanks



I am SO sorry for late reply - I think this is real but would love to see more pictures.


----------



## lorr429

Does this belt bag look authentic?
It’s from poshmark, these are the only closeup photos they posted.


----------



## missfiggy

lorr429 said:


> Does this belt bag look authentic?
> It’s from poshmark, these are the only closeup photos they posted.
> 
> View attachment 5205005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205010


Might be authentic but it's really impossible to tell just from photos. Nylon items are expertly faked nowadays.


----------



## Luckylegend

Hi so I bought this saffiano prada. I have doubts about this. Let me know what you think. I have it in my hands


----------



## missfiggy

Luckylegend said:


> Hi so I bought this saffiano prada. I have doubts about this. Let me know what you think. I have it in my hands




You might get a reply if you use please or thankyou, or even both.


----------



## Luckylegend

missfiggy said:


> You might get a reply if you use please or thankyou, or even both.


Oh yes sorry about it. So I bought it recently but I am not sure if it’s authentic. If anybody could please authenticate it, will be appreciated very much
Let me know if more pictures needed from a different angle or a more specific zoomed up picture

thanks


----------



## missfiggy

missfiggy said:


> You might get a reply if you use please or thankyou, or even both.



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## Luckylegend

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  I just saw this vintage Prada(?) bag with a bear charm, and I have no idea what to think of it. Never seen that interior label before. Does this look authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I just saw this vintage Prada(?) bag with a bear charm, and I have no idea what to think of it. Never seen that interior label before. *Does this look authentic? *Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5206455
> View attachment 5206456
> View attachment 5206457
> View attachment 5206458
> View attachment 5206459



Yes.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Yes.


Thank you, Misfiggy! You're amazing  Do you know approximately when this bag was made and if it has a name? Or how I can find more info on it? I tried googling, but nothing came up.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Misfiggy! You're amazing  Do you know approximately when this bag was made and if it has a name? Or how I can find more info on it? I tried googling, but nothing came up.



It's a canapa bowling/bowler bag and probably from late 1990s.  BL0219. Here's a few in a different colorway so you can compare. Also the photo shows another colorway.









						Prada BL0219 Canapa Cuoio Shoulder Bag 217005382 &
					

S$80 | Condition: Used | Condition: 7/10 Size: W30 H18 D12 CM Other defects/info: scuffing and creasing on exterior, stain and creasing on handle, mild frayed on exterior, tarnishing and scratches on metal ware.    We strictly go by appointments only. Operating hours are on our profile banner...




					www.carousell.sg
				












						PRADA BL0219 Bauletto Canvas and leather Handbag complete with Cards | eBay
					

PRADA BL0219 Bauletto Canvas and leather Handbag complete with Cards | Clothes, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Bags & Handbags | eBay!



					www.ebay.ie
				












						✨Prada✨ Vintage Brown Orange Canapa Bowler Bag
					

Shop coycdesigner's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 100% Authentic   *First photo shows true orange color*  circa 1990s brown/orange canvas/leather flat top handles two-way zip fastening front zip-fastening compartment  Lining...




					poshmark.com


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Hello authenticators! Can someone please help me in authenticating this Prada clutch? TIA.

Item Name: Prada ombre sequin clutch (not sure about the official name). There's no dust bag or box for this item and only comes with the authenticity card.
Pictures as attached.


----------



## sabellina

Dear Prada Experts,
i bought a beautiful Prada Nylon Bag from Vestiare Collective using their Authentication service. They proofed the bag and confirmed that it is compliant. As the strap does not feel like it has a very high quality, I am concerned if it is really authentic. Would highly appreciate your help on this! Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Prada Nylon Bag
Seller: Vestiare Collective (already sold to me)


----------



## IntheOcean

Ер


missfiggy said:


> It's a canapa bowling/bowler bag and probably from late 1990s.  BL0219. Here's a few in a different colorway so you can compare. Also the photo shows another colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada BL0219 Canapa Cuoio Shoulder Bag 217005382 &
> 
> 
> S$80 | Condition: Used | Condition: 7/10 Size: W30 H18 D12 CM Other defects/info: scuffing and creasing on exterior, stain and creasing on handle, mild frayed on exterior, tarnishing and scratches on metal ware.    We strictly go by appointments only. Operating hours are on our profile banner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRADA BL0219 Bauletto Canvas and leather Handbag complete with Cards | eBay
> 
> 
> PRADA BL0219 Bauletto Canvas and leather Handbag complete with Cards | Clothes, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Bags & Handbags | eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ✨Prada✨ Vintage Brown Orange Canapa Bowler Bag
> 
> 
> Shop coycdesigner's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 100% Authentic   *First photo shows true orange color*  circa 1990s brown/orange canvas/leather flat top handles two-way zip fastening front zip-fastening compartment  Lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208297


 Thank you so much, Missfiggy!


----------



## missfiggy

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hello authenticators! Can someone please help me in authenticating this Prada clutch? TIA.
> 
> Item Name: Prada ombre sequin clutch (not sure about the official name). There's no dust bag or box for this item and only comes with the authenticity card.
> Pictures as attached.
> 
> View attachment 5208466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208476



OOOOOOO PRETTY!!!  I'm a bit of a sucker for "shiny" things (so my DH told me 40 odd years ago).  Love this and yes, it looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

sabellina said:


> Dear Prada Experts,
> i bought a beautiful Prada Nylon Bag from Vestiare Collective using their Authentication service. They proofed the bag and confirmed that it is compliant. As the strap does not feel like it has a very high quality, I am concerned if it is really authentic. Would highly appreciate your help on this! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon Bag
> Seller: Vestiare Collective (already sold to me)



Wait for Bratty1919 to see this one.  She's the resident expert on these vintage nylons.


----------



## sabellina

missfiggy said:


> Wait for Bratty1919 to see this one.  She's the resident expert on these vintage nylons.


Thank you missfiggy!


----------



## kur0shiro

Hello! Need some help authenticating this nylon wallet I won in a bid just now. Hehe I received the wallet immediately but I don't own anything else Prada so it's a little hard for me to decide if it's all good  The snap enclosures say Fiocchi Italy, so I'm a bit worried? There's an embossed label inside saying 67 as well.

The seller seems pretty reputable as they sell other items with full authentication info. It's just that for this one, they were letting go of some old stuff they had so not everything has documentation...

Thank you so much in advance! Appreciate all the great work you do


----------



## shiningrubygirl

missfiggy said:


> OOOOOOO PRETTY!!!  I'm a bit of a sucker for "shiny" things (so my DH told me 40 odd years ago).  Love this and yes, it looks authentic.


Hi there. Thank you @missfiggy for helping me in authenticating the bag . The first thing that caught my eye is "that blings". Definitely will post the picture later after I purchase the bag.


----------



## mongar

*Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Nylon Shoulder Cross Body Bag Black (this is the name on eBay but I tried to track down an official name and it is all over the place)
*Listing number: *144187546520
*Seller ID: *next-innovation
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/144187546520 (I already purchased this so not sure if it will show up for you)
*Comments: *Hi everyone! I purchased this bag and received it yesterday. I've never seen/felt Prada's nylon bags before so totally clueless on the authenticity. I had it authenticated by an online site and they said it is authentic but would like another opinion. I tried searching for similar styles but every bag that looks similar has a different variation. I appreciate your input in advance  Sincerest apologies if I misunderstood any of the photos you are looking for, if you have the time I would really appreciate giving guidance on better photos if there's anything I messed up.

Photos not available:
- Both sides of all cards (I do not have the cards)
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides (I believe this is not applicable for this bag)


*Thanks again!!*



Edit: Forgot to finish a sentence in the comment


----------



## missfiggy

kur0shiro said:


> Hello! Need some help authenticating this nylon wallet I won in a bid just now. Hehe I received the wallet immediately but I don't own anything else Prada so it's a little hard for me to decide if it's all good  The snap enclosures say Fiocchi Italy, so I'm a bit worried? There's an embossed label inside saying 67 as well.
> 
> The seller seems pretty reputable as they sell other items with full authentication info. It's just that for this one, they were letting go of some old stuff they had so not everything has documentation...
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Appreciate all the great work you do
> 
> View attachment 5210240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210246



Where is the link to the seller please?


----------



## missfiggy

mongar said:


> *Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Nylon Shoulder Cross Body Bag Black (this is the name on eBay but I tried to track down an official name and it is all over the place)
> *Listing number: *144187546520
> *Seller ID: *next-innovation
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/144187546520 (I already purchased this so not sure if it will show up for you)
> *Comments: *Hi everyone! I purchased this bag and received it yesterday. I've never seen/felt Prada's nylon bags before so totally clueless on the authenticity. I had it authenticated by an online site and they said it is authentic but would like another opinion. I tried searching for similar styles but every bag that looks similar has a different variation. I appreciate your input in advance  Sincerest apologies if I misunderstood any of the photos you are looking for, if you have the time I would really appreciate giving guidance on better photos if there's anything I messed up.
> 
> Photos not available:
> - Both sides of all cards (I do not have the cards)
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides (I believe this is not applicable for this bag)
> 
> 
> *Thanks again!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to finish a sentence in the comment
> 
> View attachment 5211354
> 
> View attachment 5211353
> 
> View attachment 5211365
> View attachment 5211355
> View attachment 5211350
> View attachment 5211356
> View attachment 5211360
> View attachment 5211357
> View attachment 5211358
> View attachment 5211359
> View attachment 5211352
> View attachment 5211351



If this is authentic then it is over 40 years old.  Wait for Bratty1919 to comment as she is our resident expert on these older styles.


----------



## mongar

missfiggy said:


> If this is authentic then it is over 40 years old.  Wait for Bratty1919 to comment as she is our resident expert on these older styles.


Thank you @missfiggy! I always forget that 40 years ago was the 80s, when I first read your response I thought “Prada didn’t make nylon bags in the 60s!”  
I look forward to hearing from Bratty1919!


----------



## Anna_t28

Help me please to authenticate this bag.
Thank you in advance)


----------



## kur0shiro

missfiggy said:


> Where is the link to the seller please?



Hello! This is the IG link: https://www.instagram.com/wachaneedph/

It's a local IG shop selling different consigned items! Let me know if you would need more info  Thank you soooo much!

More info:

Item Name: Prada nylon wallet
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://www.instagram.com/wachaneedph/


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> Help me please to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance)
> 
> View attachment 5211733
> 
> View attachment 5211731
> 
> View attachment 5211726
> 
> View attachment 5211724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211723
> View attachment 5211728
> View attachment 5211721
> View attachment 5211722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211727


Format?? Seller link???


----------



## Anna_t28

missfiggy said:


> Format?? Seller link???


There is no seller link , it is sold through telegram group channel(
there is no further information , only photos((


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> Help me please to authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance)
> 
> View attachment 5211733
> 
> View attachment 5211731
> 
> View attachment 5211726
> 
> View attachment 5211724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211723
> View attachment 5211728
> View attachment 5211721
> View attachment 5211722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211727



MIGHT be authentic, but these photos manage to shield most of the "tells".


----------



## Anna_t28

missfiggy said:


> MIGHT be authentic, but these photos manage to shield most of the "tells".


Thank you)
What kind of photos do you need to make sure that this is authentic ?
I’ll ask the seller for extra


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> Thank you)
> What kind of photos do you need to make sure that this is authentic ?
> I’ll ask the seller for extra



Read post #1.


----------



## LackeyMonstera

Hi Prada Experts! I bought this bag locally, could you please tell me your thoughts on whether it is authentic?
Thank you for your time! @missfiggy @Bratty1919 @Prada Psycho, appreciate it!

Item: Prada Mini Tessuto
Listing Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Website: n/a


----------



## missfiggy

LackeyMonstera said:


> Hi Prada Experts! I bought this bag locally, could you please tell me your thoughts on whether it is authentic?
> Thank you for your time! @missfiggy @Bratty1919 @Prada Psycho, appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Prada Mini Tessuto
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Website: n/a



Unfortunately these were faked by the gazillion and unless there is something really glaringly "off", it's pretty well impossible to authenticate them with any certainty.  Wait to see if Bratty1919 has any different thoughts.


----------



## kur0shiro

kur0shiro said:


> Hello! This is the IG link: https://www.instagram.com/wachaneedph/
> 
> It's a local IG shop selling different consigned items! Let me know if you would need more info  Thank you soooo much!
> 
> More info:
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon wallet
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/wachaneedph/



Hi! Sorry to bump this again but hoping for your feedback as well


----------



## LackeyMonstera

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately these were faked by the gazillion and unless there is something really glaringly "off", it's pretty well impossible to authenticate them with any certainty.  Wait to see if Bratty1919 has any different thoughts.



Thanks for replying! I'll be interested to hear what @Bratty1919 has to say!
I'm new at this, and I've seen you mention paying for reputable authenticators, is there somewhere I can find recommended ones vs picking a service that populates from my Google search results? Many thanks! xox


----------



## Kirill

Hello, can anyone please be so kind and let me know if this backpack is authentic? I have never heard of silk backpacks but always leather or nylon. It would be a small backpack and the price is approx 370 Euro.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kirill said:


> Hello, can anyone please be so kind and let me know if this backpack is authentic? I have never heard of silk backpacks but always leather or nylon. It would be a small backpack and the price is approx 370 Euro.
> 
> View attachment 5216739
> View attachment 5216735
> View attachment 5216736


Authentication request format? Proper photos?


----------



## chiclawyer

Hello wise Prada authenticators! I would incredibly grateful if you could provide an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. Thank you! ❤

Item Name: Prada Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Black
Listing number:843593
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-black-843593
Comments: I just received it today and took a bunch of additional pictures with indirect natural light. I will post three batches of photos (the second and third batches will be posted as replies to this initial authentication request).  First batch of photos below!


----------



## chiclawyer

chiclawyer said:


> Hello wise Prada authenticators! I would incredibly grateful if you could provide an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. Thank you! ❤
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number:843593
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-black-843593
> Comments: I just received it today and took a bunch of additional pictures with indirect natural light. Will reply to this post with the rest of the photos. Pleasw let me know if any others are needed!



Second batch of photos!


----------



## chiclawyer

chiclawyer said:


> Hello wise Prada authenticators! I would incredibly grateful if you could provide an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. Thank you! ❤
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number:843593
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-black-843593
> Comments: I just received it today and took a bunch of additional pictures with indirect natural light. Will reply to this post with the rest of the photos. Pleasw let me know if any others are needed!



Third (and final) batch of photos!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chiclawyer said:


> Third (and final) batch of photos!



I'm not up to speed on the Super Fakes of this style (and there are a lot), but @missfiggy has a good library on them. Still, there are a couple of things that seem "off" to me.  Again, don't take that to mean it's fake.  I'm as curious to hear what @missfiggy has to say as you are.


----------



## missfiggy

chiclawyer said:


> Hello wise Prada authenticators! I would incredibly grateful if you could provide an opinion regarding the authenticity of this bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. Thank you! ❤
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Re-Edition 2005 Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number:843593
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2005-shoulder-bag-black-843593
> Comments: I just received it today and took a bunch of additional pictures with indirect natural light. I will post three batches of photos (the second and third batches will be posted as replies to this initial authentication request).  First batch of photos below!
> 
> View attachment 5216971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216987



I think this one is authentic. PP, I'll pm you.

PS - did this one come with any cards?


----------



## chiclawyer

missfiggy said:


> I think this one is authentic. PP, I'll pm you.
> 
> PS - did this one come with any cards?



Thank you so much @missfiggy ! It didn’t come with cards but it did come with two dustbags — one small square one with a woven cotton/linen-like texture and a larger rectangular one with a soft flannel-like texture (see pics below). The larger one has some stains. I can take better pics tomorrow in daylight if that would help—just say the word!


----------



## missfiggy

chiclawyer said:


> Thank you so much @missfiggy ! It didn’t come with cards but it did come with two dustbags — one small square one with a woven cotton/linen-like texture and a larger rectangular one with a soft flannel-like texture (see pics below). The larger one has some stains. I can take better pics tomorrow in daylight if that would help—just say the word!



No more photos thanks. And I should have also thanked you for the excellent photos you originally provided. So thank you again.


----------



## Gemma Erald

kur0shiro said:


> Hi! Sorry to bump this again but hoping for your feedback as well


Very cute!


----------



## missfiggy

kur0shiro said:


> Hi! Sorry to bump this again but hoping for your feedback as well



Might be authentic but it is impossible to tell just from photos as these small leather/nylon items are expertly counterfeited nowadays.


----------



## chiclawyer

missfiggy said:


> No more photos thanks. And I should have also thanked you for the excellent photos you originally provided. So thank you again.


Thank you for being so generous with your time — I can’t thank you enough!


----------



## kur0shiro

missfiggy said:


> Might be authentic but it is impossible to tell just from photos as these small leather/nylon items are expertly counterfeited nowadays.



I see, thank you so much for the feedback! I can't complain much to be honest as I got it super cheap hahaha  Really appreciate it! It looks nice in person and am hoping that it's the real thing


----------



## sgqa1823

Hello lovely authenticators!!

I was wondering if you would be able to kindly provide your opinion on the authenticity of this bag I just won. As the seller has yet to ship the bag I don't have many photos, but have added the photos the seller has sent me. Thank you so much!! 

Item Name: Prada Nylon Messenger Bag Black
Listing number:  1428789
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Messenger-Bag-Black-Nylon-1428789-/313700243260?mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=c391476bf2b24196a3365a0ad272cb26&bu=45220372795&osub=-1%7E1&crd=20211010224532&segname=11051&sojTags=ch%3Dch%2Cbu%3Dbu%2Cosub%3Dosub%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Cchnl%3Dmkcid&nma=true&si=fvDfApLQHcYaFBIGsy0E19BDysg%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: there is a noticeable gap between the A and D on the engraving on the buckle, the buckle isn't reflective which I believe is characteristic of the newer versions of the bag, the i on the MILANO on the triangle is slightly shorter (could be irrelevant, this is my first vintage luxury bag purchase off ebay so please excuse me that was nitpicky)

Thank you so much again, and have a lovely week!


----------



## Bratty1919

LackeyMonstera said:


> Thanks for replying! I'll be interested to hear what @Bratty1919 has to say!
> I'm new at this, and I've seen you mention paying for reputable authenticators, is there somewhere I can find recommended ones vs picking a service that populates from my Google search results? Many thanks! xox



I'm sorry I can't say either way on this one.


----------



## sgqa1823

Apologies! Unsure why the link takes me to fashionphile but this should be the correct link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-M...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

I have also attached the images on the listing.

Thank you so much in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5220334









	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## sgqa1823

sgqa1823 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!!
> 
> I was wondering if you would be able to kindly provide your opinion on the authenticity of this bag I just won. As the seller has yet to ship the bag I don't have many photos, but have added the photos the seller has sent me. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon Messenger Bag Black
> Listing number:  1428789
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Messenger-Bag-Black-Nylon-1428789-/313700243260?mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=c391476bf2b24196a3365a0ad272cb26&bu=45220372795&osub=-1%7E1&crd=20211010224532&segname=11051&sojTags=ch%3Dch%2Cbu%3Dbu%2Cosub%3Dosub%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Cchnl%3Dmkcid&nma=true&si=fvDfApLQHcYaFBIGsy0E19BDysg%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: there is a noticeable gap between the A and D on the engraving on the buckle, the buckle isn't reflective which I believe is characteristic of the newer versions of the bag, the i on the MILANO on the triangle is slightly shorter (could be irrelevant, this is my first vintage luxury bag purchase off ebay so please excuse me that was nitpicky)
> 
> Thank you so much again, and have a lovely week!
> 
> View attachment 5219752
> View attachment 5219753
> View attachment 5219754
> View attachment 5219755
> View attachment 5219756


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  What's your opinion on this bag? Sorry, I know the photos could've been better. Somehow it just doesn't quite look right to me... And do any Prada bags have one type of lining in the main compartment and then another one in a pocket?
Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5d864bb9938000793c7c3909 (sorry if it doesn't work, but there are only four photos in the listing anyway). Thank you!


----------



## LuckySophie

Hello everyone,

I would really appreciate if anyone has any expertise or knowledge on whether this is an authentic bag.

this was purchased through a thrift store and looks quite old so I found it quite hard to tell. Any advice or opinions would help tremendously.


----------



## missfiggy

sgqa1823 said:


> Apologies! Unsure why the link takes me to fashionphile but this should be the correct link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-M...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> I have also attached the images on the listing.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220334
> View attachment 5220335
> View attachment 5220336
> View attachment 5220337
> View attachment 5220338
> View attachment 5220339
> View attachment 5220340
> View attachment 5220341
> View attachment 5220342


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]


This one looks old and authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  What's your opinion on this bag? Sorry, I know the photos could've been better. Somehow it just doesn't quite look right to me... And do any Prada bags have one type of lining in the main compartment and then another one in a pocket?
> Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5d864bb9938000793c7c3909 (sorry if it doesn't work, but there are only four photos in the listing anyway). Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5221730
> View attachment 5221731
> View attachment 5221732
> View attachment 5221733
> View attachment 5221734
> View attachment 5221735
> View attachment 5221736
> View attachment 5221737



A few inconsistencies which I do not like.  Having said that, if it's fake, someone has gone to an EXTREME effort.


----------



## missfiggy

LuckySophie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone has any expertise or knowledge on whether this is an authentic bag.
> 
> this was purchased through a thrift store and looks quite old so I found it quite hard to tell. Any advice or opinions would help tremendously.



Bratty1919 is our expert on these older styles.  Wait for her to chime in for certainty, but from what I can see, this looks to be authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> A few inconsistencies which I do not like.  Having said that, if it's fake, someone has gone to an EXTREME effort.


Thank you, missfiggy. I'll pass then.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  What's your opinion on this bag? Sorry, I know the photos could've been better. Somehow it just doesn't quite look right to me... And do any Prada bags have one type of lining in the main compartment and then another one in a pocket?
> Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5d864bb9938000793c7c3909 (sorry if it doesn't work, but there are only four photos in the listing anyway). Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5221730
> View attachment 5221731
> View attachment 5221732
> View attachment 5221733
> View attachment 5221734
> View attachment 5221735
> View attachment 5221736
> View attachment 5221737


 Fake.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Calfskin Chain Pochette Black
Listing number: 849501
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-calfskin-chain-pochette-black-849501
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  What's your opinion on this bag? Sorry, I know the photos could've been better. Somehow it just doesn't quite look right to me... And do any Prada bags have one type of lining in the main compartment and then another one in a pocket?
> Link: https://trk.mail.ru/c/phjpd1?id=5d864bb9938000793c7c3909 (sorry if it doesn't work, but there are only four photos in the listing anyway). Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5221730
> View attachment 5221731
> View attachment 5221732
> View attachment 5221733
> View attachment 5221734
> View attachment 5221735
> View attachment 5221736
> View attachment 5221737



I don't think this is real.


----------



## Bratty1919

LuckySophie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone has any expertise or knowledge on whether this is an authentic bag.
> 
> this was purchased through a thrift store and looks quite old so I found it quite hard to tell. Any advice or opinions would help tremendously.



She's elderly but well-preserved...congrats.


----------



## Bratty1919

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Calfskin Chain Pochette Black
> Listing number: 849501
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-calfskin-chain-pochette-black-849501
> Comments: Thank you so much!



Need more photos.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bratty1919 said:


> Need more photos.



Ok, thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Fake.





Bratty1919 said:


> I don't think this is real.


Thank you, Bratty & Prada Psycho!


----------



## Atiyaah

Hi, would you be able to help me authenticate this prada re edition 2005 nylon bag. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Atiyaah

Atiyaah said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me authenticate this prada re edition 2005 nylon bag. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

Atiyaah said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me authenticate this prada re edition 2005 nylon bag. Thanks a lot in advance.



Please post in correct format.


----------



## Atiyaah

Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
Seller: Instagram
Comments: Missing cards, excellent condition.


----------



## Atiyaah

Atiyaah said:


> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Seller: Instagram
> Comments: Missing cards, excellent condition.





Atiyaah said:


> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Seller: Instagram
> Comments: Missing cards, excellent condition.


----------



## Atiyaah

missfiggy said:


> Please post in correct format.


Hope I did this time. I'm brand new to the platform, sorry


----------



## missfiggy

Atiyaah said:


> Item Name: Prada re edition 2005 nylon bag
> Seller: Instagram
> Comments: Missing cards, excellent condition.



Link to sale please.


----------



## Atiyaah

missfiggy said:


> Link to sale please.


Unfortunately the item is not listed, as I had requested for the bag. Seller sourced it and send the pics directly to me, and as I requested for the bag, Seller hasn't made a public post of the bag yet.


----------



## sandra w

Hi, does anybody know if prada also makes bracelets ?


----------



## Atiyaah

sandra w said:


> Hi, does anybody know if prada also makes bracelets ?


Upon checking, I can see bracelets on prada website. So yeah they do make bracelets. Thanks


----------



## sandra w

great, thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Atiyaah said:


> Unfortunately the item is not listed, as I had requested for the bag. Seller sourced it and send the pics directly to me, and as I requested for the bag, Seller hasn't made a public post of the bag yet.



Sorry.  Without clear seller details I'm unable to assist.


----------



## Atiyaah

missfiggy said:


> Sorry.  Without clear seller details I'm unable to assist.


No problem, thank you. I was hoping to know authenticity based on the pics. Thanks for the advice and trying.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Please authenticate this Re-Edition for me  
Item Name: PRADA Re-Edition 2005 beige
Listing number: -
Seller ID: private
Link:


----------



## Pixie Dust

More photos:


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

Item Name: Possibly Prada Vitello Daino Brown Calfskin Hobo Bag?
Listing number: - None
Seller ID: - None
Link: - None
Comments: Purchased at a fundraiser rummage sale, has no tags or dust bag. Assuming it’s a fake, but perhaps I got lucky?

 Hi All, I would really appreciate if you could take the time to look at these photos and let me know if this is possibly authentic. It has leather instead of patterned cloth inside and the R isn’t notched so I’m assuming it’s a fake, but I’m still hopeful.  The last 2 images will be in a subsequent reply. Thank you!


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

Here are the last two images from my above request. Thanks again!


----------



## MyJoelle

Item Name: Tessuto nylon gaufre drawstring tote brown (this is the listing name I’m unsure the actual style name I’m sorry)
Listing number: - None
Seller ID: - None
Link: - http://www.fashionphile.com/product-853543

Comments: Been looking for a gaufre style Prada that would be large enough and this beauty checks all the boxes. I own a few Prada pieces but admit I am not familiar with this style, the way the handles are attached are also throwing me. Perhaps this is a newer style? The gaufres I’ve been seeing typically have the buckle style so maybe that’s throwing me off? It’s still so lovely and I want. I’d love to know if anyone can authenticate before I pull the trigger. Thank you in advance.


----------



## missfiggy

CluelessPurseOwner said:


> Item Name: Possibly Prada Vitello Daino Brown Calfskin Hobo Bag?
> Listing number: - None
> Seller ID: - None
> Link: - None
> Comments: Purchased at a fundraiser rummage sale, has no tags or dust bag. Assuming it’s a fake, but perhaps I got lucky?
> 
> Hi All, I would really appreciate if you could take the time to look at these photos and let me know if this is possibly authentic. It has leather instead of patterned cloth inside and the R isn’t notched so I’m assuming it’s a fake, but I’m still hopeful.  The last 2 images will be in a subsequent reply. Thank you!
> View attachment 5226799
> View attachment 5226800
> View attachment 5226801
> View attachment 5226802
> View attachment 5226803
> View attachment 5226804
> View attachment 5226805
> View attachment 5226806
> View attachment 5226807
> View attachment 5226808
> View attachment 5226809



You got lucky.  It's an oldie but it's authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

MyJoelle said:


> Item Name: Tessuto nylon gaufre drawstring tote brown (this is the listing name I’m unsure the actual style name I’m sorry)
> Listing number: - None
> Seller ID: - None
> Link: - http://www.fashionphile.com/product-853543
> 
> Comments: Been looking for a gaufre style Prada that would be large enough and this beauty checks all the boxes. I own a few Prada pieces but admit I am not familiar with this style, the way the handles are attached are also throwing me. Perhaps this is a newer style? The gaufres I’ve been seeing typically have the buckle style so maybe that’s throwing me off? It’s still so lovely and I want. I’d love to know if anyone can authenticate before I pull the trigger. Thank you in advance.



Pull the trigger - this one's authentic.  AND Made in Italy.


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

missfiggy said:


> You got lucky.  It's an oldie but it's authentic.


That's amazing, thank you so much!  Do you have any ideas on the style/name of the bag?  It looked similar to Vitello Daino hobos, but I'm just going off Google searches.  Thank you again!


----------



## missfiggy

CluelessPurseOwner said:


> That's amazing, thank you so much!  Do you have any ideas on the style/name of the bag?  It looked similar to Vitello Daino hobos, but I'm just going off Google searches.  Thank you again!



Cervo Leather Zippers Hobo Bag BR5006.

Exactly like this one from Yoogi's:









						Prada Bruciato Cervo Leather Zippers Hobo Bag BR5006- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Prada Bruciato Cervo Leather Zippers Hobo Bag BR5006. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				




Enjoy your bargain!!!!


----------



## MyJoelle

missfiggy said:


> Pull the trigger - this one's authentic.  AND Made in Italy.


Thank you so much for taking time to look at this beauty for me! I indeed hit purchase last night and am really excited. Thank you so much for your knowledge and time!


----------



## Pixie Dust

Pixie Dust said:


> Please authenticate this Re-Edition for me
> Item Name: PRADA Re-Edition 2005 beige
> Listing number: -
> Seller ID: private
> Link:


Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Pixie Dust said:


> Thank you



Sorry, we don't authenticate for sellers.


----------



## Pixie Dust

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we don't authenticate for sellers.


Hi dear. I want to buy it. Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Pixie Dust said:


> Hi dear. I want to buy it. Thank you



Unfortunately you have clearly identified yourself as a seller on this forum. So, sorry, I can't assist.


----------



## lakeshow

Hello Prada lovers…hoping for insight on this Poshmark bag I purchased. The item has arrived so it’s a mix of pics from the listing and my own photos.

Item Name: Prada nylon unisex buckle crossbody 
Listing number: n/a 
Seller ID: mermhyre
Link: https://posh.mk/OTyGa8g0Akb
Comments: I think this item was sold as the ”vela small nylon hunting bag” when it was new. The feel of the leather is throwing me off a bit, as is the fact that the front pocket is unlined. The zippers say 5CN (or SCN).


----------



## missfiggy

lakeshow said:


> Hello Prada lovers…hoping for insight on this Poshmark bag I purchased. The item has arrived so it’s a mix of pics from the listing and my own photos.
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon unisex buckle crossbody
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: mermhyre
> Link: https://posh.mk/OTyGa8g0Akb
> Comments: I think this item was sold as the ”vela small nylon hunting bag” when it was new. The feel of the leather is throwing me off a bit, as is the fact that the front pocket is unlined. The zippers say 5CN (or SCN).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230983
> View attachment 5230984
> View attachment 5230985
> View attachment 5230987
> View attachment 5230988
> View attachment 5230989
> View attachment 5230990
> View attachment 5230991
> View attachment 5230992
> View attachment 5230993
> View attachment 5230994



These are not my forte but there's something very peculiar about the interior of that bag. I am highly dubious of its authenticity.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lakeshow said:


> Hello Prada lovers…hoping for insight on this Poshmark bag I purchased. The item has arrived so it’s a mix of pics from the listing and my own photos.
> 
> Item Name: Prada nylon unisex buckle crossbody
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: mermhyre
> Link: https://posh.mk/OTyGa8g0Akb
> Comments: I think this item was sold as the ”vela small nylon hunting bag” when it was new. The feel of the leather is throwing me off a bit, as is the fact that the front pocket is unlined. The zippers say 5CN (or SCN).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230983
> View attachment 5230984
> View attachment 5230985
> View attachment 5230987
> View attachment 5230988
> View attachment 5230989
> View attachment 5230990
> View attachment 5230991
> View attachment 5230992
> View attachment 5230993
> View attachment 5230994





missfiggy said:


> These are not my forte but there's something very peculiar about the interior of that bag. I am highly dubious of its authenticity.




Looks fake all day to me, but if it's a vintage item those aren't my forte either. What do you think @Bratty1919 ?


----------



## lakeshow

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fake all day to me, but if it's a vintage item those aren't my forte either. What do you think @Bratty1919 ?



thank you both @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho for taking the time to look. I had a bad feeling the minute I held it. I don’t think it’s vintage - it’s in way too good condition. I don’t even think the leather is real tbh. I’m only really familiar with Prada leather but I think the finishing of this bag seems fishy, like the exterior pocket just doesn‘t seem like a genuine bag from a luxury house. I have opened a case with Poshmark and I hope it works out in my favour or else I don’t know what I’m going to do!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Nylon Calfskin Buckle Shoulder Bag Black
Listing number: 859050
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-calfskin-buckle-shoulder-bag-black-859050
Comments: Thank you so much! I've been on a major Prada kick lately!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Nylon Calfskin Buckle Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number: 859050
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-calfskin-buckle-shoulder-bag-black-859050
> Comments: Thank you so much! I've been on a major Prada kick lately!



Looks authentic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.



Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fake all day to me, but if it's a vintage item those aren't my forte either. What do you think @Bratty1919 ?



Yeah I don't think it's real.


----------



## Bratty1919

lakeshow said:


> thank you both @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho for taking the time to look. I had a bad feeling the minute I held it. I don’t think it’s vintage - it’s in way too good condition. I don’t even think the leather is real tbh. I’m only really familiar with Prada leather but I think the finishing of this bag seems fishy, like the exterior pocket just doesn‘t seem like a genuine bag from a luxury house. I have opened a case with Poshmark and I hope it works out in my favour or else I don’t know what I’m going to do!
> View attachment 5231546
> 
> View attachment 5231550



I don't think it's real.


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this Prada nylon crossbody bag looked at please.
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1261608/prada-nylon-crossbody-bag
Seller @fashionforecast via Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> May I have this Prada nylon crossbody bag looked at please.
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1261608/prada-nylon-crossbody-bag
> Seller @fashionforecast via Designer Wardrobe
> Thank you



Once again, not my forte but I can't see anything alarming in the photos.  I think it's authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> Once again, not my forte but I can't see anything alarming in the photos.  I think it's authentic.


Thank you.

Do you happen to know how old this one would be?


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you happen to know how old this one would be?



Could be up to 30 years old.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> Could be up to 30 years old.


thank you again...take care.


----------



## bagiez

Item Name: Not sure but card says Prada Tessuto Gaufre BR4073
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Hi everyone! First time posting for authentication and I have 0 experience with Prada bags. Can someone help authenticate this one?

Thank you so much


----------



## bagiez

And aside from the one above I got this one too from someone else (I trust the seller but idk how they authenticate), if anyone could pls help authenticate. Thank you!
Sorry if I did anything wrong, I'm a total newbie here and in the bag hobby in general


----------



## missfiggy

bagiez said:


> Item Name: Not sure but card says Prada Tessuto Gaufre BR4073
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Hi everyone! First time posting for authentication and I have 0 experience with Prada bags. Can someone help authenticate this one?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5233724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233737



Please read post #1 and provide the correct photos and details.  We need to know seller and site.  If this is a bag you have had for some time we still need to know where and when it was purchased by you.


bagiez said:


> Item Name: Not sure but card says Prada Tessuto Gaufre BR4073
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Hi everyone! First time posting for authentication and I have 0 experience with Prada bags. Can someone help authenticate this one?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5233724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233737


These photos are not suitable for authentication.  Please read post #1 for the photos and photo quality we need.  We also require all details of where the bag came from and when, and how it was acquired by you.


----------



## lakeshow

Bratty1919 said:


> I don't think it's real.



@Bratty1919, @missfiggy and @Prada Psycho thank you again for your help. I was successful in my Poshmark dispute and have returned the bag this morning. Next time I will certainly visit this thread before making an impulse purchase. Grateful again for your expertise.


----------



## emeraldlilly

Hi, I saw a recommendation for this forum and was wondering if you could possibly help autheniticate a vintage Prada bag I saw on depop  thank you.

Item Name: Authentic vintage canvas Prada bag with gold hardware and leather shoulder strap.
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: mariaconnor11
Link: https://depop.app.link/FK8prIxTKkb


----------



## Prada Psycho

emeraldlilly said:


> Hi, I saw a recommendation for this forum and was wondering if you could possibly help autheniticate a vintage Prada bag I saw on depop  thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic vintage canvas Prada bag with gold hardware and leather shoulder strap.
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: mariaconnor11
> Link: https://depop.app.link/FK8prIxTKkb



I'd like to see more of the lining, but based on most of the hallmarks, I think this one is authentic.  Wait for @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy to pop in though.   Nice oldie goldie from when Prada was making great bags.


----------



## missfiggy

emeraldlilly said:


> Hi, I saw a recommendation for this forum and was wondering if you could possibly help autheniticate a vintage Prada bag I saw on depop  thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic vintage canvas Prada bag with gold hardware and leather shoulder strap.
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: mariaconnor11
> Link: https://depop.app.link/FK8prIxTKkb






Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see more of the lining, but based on most of the hallmarks, I think this one is authentic.  Wait for @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy to pop in though.   Nice oldie goldie from when Prada was making great bags.




Missfiggy also says it looks authentic and it's a pretty one, an original, which you won't see copied by all and sundry (not like the now ubiquitous, totally BORING re-editions).


----------



## emeraldlilly

missfiggy said:


> Missfiggy also says it looks authentic and it's a pretty one, an original, which you won't see copied by all and sundry (not like the now ubiquitous, totally BORING re-editions).


That’s great, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Missfiggy also says it looks authentic and it's a pretty one, an original, which you won't see copied by all and sundry (not like the now ubiquitous, totally BORING re-editions).


That's for sure. On all counts!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Zaino Prada 
*Item Number*: 1409150883-zaino-prada
*Seller ID*: michelevolpi
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/accessoires/sacs-et-sacoches/sacs-a-dos/1409150883-zaino-prada

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hi could I please get your thoughts on this bag. I love it and I know it was not popular or liked and I bought it from The real real . They have such sorry pictures and I do have the bag in my possession. The dust bag was such a fake but I think the bag is real or at least I hope so.  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## bagsforeverand

Here are a more pictures. Please let me know if you need more. Your so wonderful taking the time to look at the bag and giving your opinions. I certainly appreciate it!!!


----------



## bagsforeverand

bagsforeverand said:


> Hi could I please get your thoughts on this bag. I love it and I know it was not popular or liked and I bought it from The real real . They have such sorry pictures and I do have the bag in my possession. The dust bag was such a fake but I think the bag is real or at least I hope so.  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Molly0

Recently I picked up this older (circa 2000) pouch, locally.  So, of course I’m wondering about authenticity.   ( I have it in my possession so if more pics are required no problemo.).
Thanks so much for your time and assistance!


----------



## missfiggy

bagsforeverand said:


> Here are a more pictures. Please let me know if you need more. Your so wonderful taking the time to look at the bag and giving your opinions. I certainly appreciate it!!!



I've never seen a fake of this design but I don't believe that this is authentic. Sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

Molly0 said:


> Recently I picked up this older (circa 2000) pouch, locally.  So, of course I’m wondering about authenticity.   ( I have it in my possession so if more pics are required no problemo.).
> Thanks so much for your time and assistance!
> View attachment 5237380
> View attachment 5237382
> View attachment 5237383
> View attachment 5237384
> View attachment 5237385
> View attachment 5237386
> View attachment 5237387


format?????


----------



## bagsforeverand

missfiggy said:


> I've never seen a fake of this design but I don't believe that this is authentic. Sorry.


Yikkkes thanks for your honest opinion . Can I ask which picture your basing your opinion.


----------



## Molly0

missfiggy said:


> format?????


Sorry I forgot the format

Item name: Prada Pouch (circa 2000)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comment: Purchased locally & the pouch is in my possession. No paperwork or dust bag.


----------



## missfiggy

Great_Iskander said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?
> 
> *Item Name*: Zaino Prada
> *Item Number*: 1409150883-zaino-prada
> *Seller ID*: michelevolpi
> *Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/accessoires/sacs-et-sacoches/sacs-a-dos/1409150883-zaino-prada
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  All these nylons are so expertly counterfeited that I would never buy one from anywhere except Prada directly.


----------



## Great_Iskander

missfiggy said:


> Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  All these nylons are so expertly counterfeited that I would never buy one from anywhere except Prada directly.


Thank you for your reply. Would it help if I requested additional photos?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Recently I picked up this older (circa 2000) pouch, locally.  So, of course I’m wondering about authenticity.   ( I have it in my possession so if more pics are required no problemo.).
> Thanks so much for your time and assistance!
> View attachment 5237380
> View attachment 5237382
> View attachment 5237383
> View attachment 5237384
> View attachment 5237385
> View attachment 5237386
> View attachment 5237387





missfiggy said:


> format?????





Molly0 said:


> Sorry I forgot the format
> 
> Item name: Prada Pouch (circa 2000)
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comment: Purchased locally & the pouch is in my possession. No paperwork or dust bag.
> View attachment 5237639
> View attachment 5237640
> View attachment 5237641
> View attachment 5237642
> View attachment 5237643





missfiggy said:


> Impossible to make any assessment from these photos.  All these nylons are so expertly counterfeited that I would never buy one from anywhere except Prada directly.


Ah well, thanks for taking a look anyway.  
Does anyone know of a professional Authenticator who is good at Prada nylon pieces?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication please.

Item name: *Prada Black Nappa Antique Leather Drawstring Shopping Tote Bag BN1757*
Listing Number: 450031
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146915/category/9/
Comment: The bag is currently in my possession. I felt there were not enough pics so waited to receive it and take more detailed pictures for yall. Attaching pictures below. Thank you!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Photos Continued: Thanks!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication please.
> 
> Item name: *Prada Black Nappa Antique Leather Drawstring Shopping Tote Bag BN1757*
> Listing Number: 450031
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146915/category/9/
> Comment: The bag is currently in my possession. I felt there were not enough pics so waited to receive it and take more detailed pictures for yall. Attaching pictures below. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239023
> View attachment 5239024
> View attachment 5239028
> View attachment 5239029
> View attachment 5239030
> View attachment 5239036
> View attachment 5239035
> View attachment 5239031
> View attachment 5239032
> View attachment 5239033



No worries.  It's authentic. I saw it the other day on their website myself. Not a style I would go for, but the leather on these bags is soooooooooooo yummy.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> No worries.  It's authentic. I saw it the other day on their website myself. Not a style I would go for, but the leather on these bags is soooooooooooo yummy.



Thanks so much!!!!

Oh my gosh yes...it is so so sooooo soft. I literally stuffed it with the bubble wrap again and just sat on my chair hugging it. Its like a cloud! Excited to use it tomorrow!


----------



## Atiyaah

Please help me authenticate this bag I purchased please. 
Item Name: Prada re edition nylon 2005 in Cameo beige 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: own
Link: n/a
Comments: The made in China part makes it hard for me to determine.


----------



## Atiyaah

Atiyaah said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag I purchased please.
> Item Name: Prada re edition nylon 2005 in Cameo beige
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: own
> Link: n/a
> Comments: The made in China part makes it hard for me to determine.


Additional pics


----------



## Molly0

Item name: Prada Pouch (circa 2000)
Listing Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comment: Purchased locally & the pouch is in my possession. No paperwork or dust bag. 









Could anyone recommend an Authenticator for a small vintage nylon bag? I understand that they are problematic due to being easily counterfeited. 
Thanks so much for your time & assistance.


----------



## kiersten2792

Please authenticate this Prada Saffiano Bag for me.
It has Lampo zippers.
Thanks ☺


----------



## missfiggy

kiersten2792 said:


> Please authenticate this Prada Saffiano Bag for me.
> It has Lampo zippers.
> Thanks ☺



Please put your request into the correct format and provide photos in the requested size.  These photos are unsuitable for authentication.  And lampo zippers mean nothing where authentication is concerned as many fakes have authentic lampo zippers.  And did you know that there are fake lampo zippers also?


----------



## kiersten2792

missfiggy said:


> Please put your request into the correct format and provide photos in the requested size.  These photos are unsuitable for authentication.  And lampo zippers mean nothing where authentication is concerned as many fakes have authentic lampo zippers.  And did you know that there are fake lampo zippers also?



Okay, I apologize.

Here is the updated post.

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?

*Item Name*: Prada Galleria (Saffiano Leather bag)
*Item Number*: n/a
*Seller ID*: vannyperez
*Link*: https://carousell.app.link/JID6c7biSkb 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

kiersten2792 said:


> Okay, I apologize.
> 
> Here is the updated post.
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?
> 
> *Item Name*: Prada Galleria (Saffiano Leather bag)
> *Item Number*: n/a
> *Seller ID*: vannyperez
> *Link*: https://carousell.app.link/JID6c7biSkb
> 
> Thank you for your help.





missfiggy said:


> Please put your request into the correct format and provide photos in the requested size.  *These photos are unsuitable for authentication.*  And lampo zippers mean nothing where authentication is concerned as many fakes have authentic lampo zippers.  And did you know that there are fake lampo zippers also?


----------



## missfiggy

Just wondering - how much covid solitaire is too much???


----------



## RueMonge

missfiggy said:


> Just wondering - how much covid solitaire is too much???
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241320


Well, all current behavior has to be graded on a Covid curve. So it’s all good.


----------



## dsilva9294

Hello,

Is anyone able to authenticate this bag:
Item Name: Prada Backpack, Black Nylon type fabric,leather trim and fasten,webbiing straps
Listing number: 393662864605
Seller ID: viski_1 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393662864605?hash=item5ba8229cdd:g:CEQAAOSwh2Zhfr85
Comments:
I asked the seller to send me pictures of the authenticity cards (see below) but from what I saw they relate to a MV515 Tessuto Sport bag which is a small shoulder bag and so has nothing to do with the bag advertised at all. I have asked for clarification and she insists that these are the cards which came with the bag and are the only ones she has.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone able to authenticate this bag:
> Item Name: Prada Backpack, Black Nylon type fabric,leather trim and fasten,webbiing straps
> Listing number: 393662864605
> Seller ID: viski_1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393662864605?hash=item5ba8229cdd:g:CEQAAOSwh2Zhfr85
> Comments:
> I asked the seller to send me pictures of the authenticity cards (see below) but from what I saw they relate to a MV515 Tessuto Sport bag which is a small shoulder bag and so has nothing to do with the bag advertised at all. I have asked for clarification and she insists that these are the cards which came with the bag and are the only ones she has.
> 
> View attachment 5243130


 Not enough photos. Bit of a train wreck from what I can see.


----------



## dsilva9294

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone able to authenticate this bag:
> Item Name: Prada Backpack, Black Nylon type fabric,leather trim and fasten,webbiing straps
> Listing number: 393662864605
> Seller ID: viski_1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393662864605?hash=item5ba8229cdd:g:CEQAAOSwh2Zhfr85
> Comments:
> I asked the seller to send me pictures of the authenticity cards (see below) but from what I saw they relate to a MV515 Tessuto Sport bag which is a small shoulder bag and so has nothing to do with the bag advertised at all. I have asked for clarification and she insists that these are the cards which came with the bag and are the only ones she has.
> 
> View attachment 5243130


Additional pictures of the lining


----------



## Prada Psycho

dsilva9294 said:


> Additional pictures of the lining


These are of no help at all.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Item Name: PRADA mini double pouch bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Honeyluv716
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m19420434282/
Comments: 
Kind of a longshot, I’ve messaged the seller but haven’t heard back from them yet. Thanks for your time!


----------



## missfiggy

Samanthalvoe said:


> Item Name: PRADA mini double pouch bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Honeyluv716
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m19420434282/
> Comments:
> Kind of a longshot, I’ve messaged the seller but haven’t heard back from them yet. Thanks for your time!



Unfortunately this is one of those so easily and expertly counterfeited small nylons.  I'd like to see the other side of the cards but even then I'd still be guessing.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately this is one of those so easily and expertly counterfeited small nylons.  I'd like to see the other side of the cards but even then I'd still be guessing.


The seller finally got back to me, she’s too busy to send additional photos or answer questions and I just have to take her word for it that it’s authentic….HARD PASS! lol

Again, thank you for taking the time to take a look at the listing for me!


----------



## dsilva9294

Item Name: Prada nylon backpack
Listing number:313749935007
Seller ID: secondwindvtg
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Ny...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
Comments:

Hello, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

dsilva9294 said:


> Item Name: Prada nylon backpack
> Listing number:313749935007
> Seller ID: secondwindvtg
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-Ny...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> Comments:
> 
> Hello, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks



The bag looks like it is authentic BUT the seller gives me pause.  New seller with only 1 feedback as a seller and that sale was not for any high end designer item.  Proceed with caution.


----------



## dsilva9294

Thank you. When I asked for the authenticity card they replied "Unfortunately we don’t have these, however we can confirm all of our items are 100% authentic, as guaranteed by our reputable suppliers who sell tens of thousands of preowned designer items every month."
Not quite sure what to make of that. The hardware does not seem to be stamped and the R on the front is not curved. Is that worrying? Is there anything I could ask for to feel more confident about this transaction?


----------



## missfiggy

dsilva9294 said:


> Thank you. When I asked for the authenticity card they replied "Unfortunately we don’t have these, however we can confirm all of our items are 100% authentic, as guaranteed by our reputable suppliers who sell tens of thousands of preowned designer items every month."
> Not quite sure what to make of that. The hardware does not seem to be stamped and the R on the front is not curved. Is that worrying? Is there anything I could ask for to feel more confident about this transaction?



The shape of the R changes over the years so it is not really a good guide to authenticity.  And, in all truth there is NOTHING which would make me confident about dealing with this seller.


----------



## Narnanz

May I please have this satchel/handbag looked at please.
item..Animalier Cervo
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1283457/animalier-cervo
Seller SadieS via Designer Wardrobe 
Comments...some of the photos  are not that clear on this one but hoping its enough. 
Is this the correct name for the bag , if indead it is authentic and actually has a style nsme.


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> May I please have this satchel/handbag looked at please.
> item..Animalier Cervo
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1283457/animalier-cervo
> Seller SadieS via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments...some of the photos  are not that clear on this one but hoping its enough.
> Is this the correct name for the bag , if indead it is authentic and actually has a style nsme.



Greetings from across the ditch.  This is as fake as my teeth, hair and nails.  And it's not even a good fake.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> Greetings from across the ditch.  This is as fake as my teeth, hair and nails.  And it's not even a good fake.


Oh thank you oh wise one....looked at this on my phone at first and thought the Prada letters looked a bit crooked when I looked on my tablet...but I really know nothing ,  so lesrning.
Take care and thsnk you again.

If you have time...what ws it trying to be?


----------



## idonothave1

Hello,

I have bought this Prada Nylon Diaper bag from Fashionphile and would like your help authenticating. The bag included the strap, bottle holder, and changing pad. It did not have a dust bag or authenticity card. I took many of the required pictures in the pinned message but please let me know if you need more. Thank you for your help!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Diaper Bag Black
Listing number: 864717
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-diaper-bag-black-864717
Comments: I will have a second post with the remaining photos


----------



## idonothave1

idonothave1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought this Prada Nylon Diaper bag from Fashionphile and would like your help authenticating. The bag included the strap, bottle holder, and changing pad. It did not have a dust bag or authenticity card. I took many of the required pictures in the pinned message but please let me know if you need more. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Diaper Bag Black
> Listing number: 864717
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-diaper-bag-black-864717
> Comments: I will have a second post with the remaining photos



Here are more detailed photos. Thank you for your help!


----------



## idonothave1

idonothave1 said:


> Here are more detailed photos. Thank you for your help!


Here is a 3rd set of photos for good measure!


----------



## Galgali

Hello dear authenticators,
Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag I received from Fashionphile.
Prada Tessuto Nylon Saffiano Shoulder Bag Black
Item #: 809166
Seller: Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-saffiano-shoulder-bag-black-809166
Comments: A few things are making me doubt the authenticity, specifically, the stitching on both ends of the strap, the name of the model on the auth card states Tessuto only and no mentioning of Saffiano. Appreciate the help and your expertise!


----------



## Galgali

Galgali said:


> Hello dear authenticators,
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this bag I received from Fashionphile.
> Prada Tessuto Nylon Saffiano Shoulder Bag Black
> Item #: 809166
> Seller: Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-saffiano-shoulder-bag-black-809166
> Comments: A few things are making me doubt the authenticity, specifically, the stitching on both ends of the strap, the name of the model on the auth card states Tessuto only and no mentioning of Saffiano. Appreciate the help and your expertise!


Additional pics


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> Oh thank you oh wise one....looked at this on my phone at first and thought the Prada letters looked a bit crooked when I looked on my tablet...but I really know nothing ,  so lesrning.
> Take care and thsnk you again.
> 
> If you have time...what ws it trying to be?



It was just trying.

Be VERY CAREFUL with this style as most of what appears on the secondary market is fake.

Here's an example of an authentic animalier:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-cervo-deerskin-animalier-large-satchel-cacao-93836


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> It was just trying.
> 
> Here's an example of an authentic animalier:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-cervo-deerskin-animalier-large-satchel-cacao-93836


thank you again.


----------



## idonothave1

idonothave1 said:


> Here is a 3rd set of photos for good measure!



I forgot to add photos of the inner number tag photo and a close up of the lining. So here they are.


----------



## kiersten2792

Hello, hopefully someone can help me with this bag

Item Name: PRADA GAUFRE AUTHENTIC
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: fabonluxury
Link: https://carousell.app.link/TkWarl3pjlb
Comments: this is being sold for a very low price yet the seller claims it is authentic lol. Just wanted to know if this is authentic or not because I messaged her and she was insisting that her bag isn't fake


----------



## Prada Psycho

kiersten2792 said:


> Hello, hopefully someone can help me with this bag
> 
> Item Name: PRADA GAUFRE AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: fabonluxury
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/TkWarl3pjlb
> Comments: this is being sold for a very low price yet the seller claims it is authentic lol. Just wanted to know if this is authentic or not because I messaged her and she was insisting that her bag isn't fake


Pricing doesn't indicate fake or authentic.  In this case it certainly doesn't.  If you get the bag in the photos, you get an authentic bag.  If you buy it, come back here and post your own photos.  Sellers have been known post photos of authentic bags, but send you a fake.


----------



## kiersten2792

Prada Psycho said:


> Pricing doesn't indicate fake or authentic.  In this case it certainly doesn't.  If you get the bag in the photos, you get an authentic bag.  If you buy it, come back here and post your own photos.  Sellers have been known post photos of authentic bags, but send you a fake.


Thank you very much for your input. Will ask the seller if I could view the bag in person or if she can offer me a money back guarantee


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Not sure if these pictures are sufficient enough though, but I really like this bag!

Item name: PRADA Vitello Daino Flat Messenger Bag Black
Listing Number: 860886
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-flat-messenger-bag-black-860886
Comment: No Comments, Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Not sure if these pictures are sufficient enough though, but I really like this bag!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Vitello Daino Flat Messenger Bag Black
> Listing Number: 860886
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-flat-messenger-bag-black-860886
> Comment: No Comments, Thanks so much!!!


Fashionphile drives me nuts with their sad little photos.  They could take a lesson or 20 from the photographers, among other things.  I just can't see enough detail in the lining to call it.  My first guess is that it's OK.  I think it's from the Prada men's collection.  If you really like it enough, buy it and post your own pic here.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> Fashionphile drives me nuts with their sad little photos.  They could take a lesson or 20 from the photographers, among other things.  I just can't see enough detail in the lining to call it.  My first guess is that it's OK.  I think it's from the Prada men's collection.  If you really like it enough, buy it and post your own pic here.



I agree, and they've gotten worse with pics. This is one of their "better" listings with more pics compared to others, haha!

Thank you! I'm gonna give it some thought and see. If I do get it, I will for sure add more pics. As always, thanks so much for your help here!


----------



## naima2020

I would really appreciate if someone authenticated this bag.

Prada Authentic Taupe Leather Lock Crossbody Bag with Clochette Pre-Loved
284534185950
eogde0








						Prada Authentic Taupe Leather Lock Crossbody Bag with Clochette Pre-Loved  | eBay
					

Includes: Clochette and key.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



As well as this bag:








						PRADA Galleria Bag Saffiano Leather  | eBay
					

Innenfutter aus Nylon mit Logo-Print und zwei Taschen, eine davon mit Reißverschluss. - Griffe aus Leder. - Druckknopfverschluss an den Seiten. - abnehmbarer Schlüsselanhänger aus Leder. - Farbe: Schiefergrau.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Thank you


----------



## idonothave1

Hello,

I have bought this Prada Nylon Diaper bag from Fashionphile and would like your help authenticating. The bag included the strap, bottle holder, and changing pad. It did not have a dust bag or authenticity card. I took many of the required pictures in the pinned message but please let me know if you need more. Thank you for your help!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Diaper Bag Black
Listing number: 864717
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-diaper-bag-black-864717
Comments: I will have a second and third post with the remaining photos.


----------



## idonothave1

idonothave1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought this Prada Nylon Diaper bag from Fashionphile and would like your help authenticating. The bag included the strap, bottle holder, and changing pad. It did not have a dust bag or authenticity card. I took many of the required pictures in the pinned message but please let me know if you need more. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Diaper Bag Black
> Listing number: 864717
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-diaper-bag-black-864717
> Comments: I will have a second and third post with the remaining photos.



Second set of additional photos


----------



## idonothave1

idonothave1 said:


> Second set of additional photos



Third set of additional photos


----------



## michelleyang

Hi Loves! 

Happy Thanksgiving! I've decided to gift myself a designer bag (on a budget) for Christmas! I love the silhouette and versatility of the Prada 2005 Saffiano bag and was hoping you could help me authenticate a listing or two that I'm deciding between.

Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 Saffiano leather bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: strawberry_mooon
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/strawberry_mooon-authentic-prada-re-edition-2005-saffiano/
        https://www.depop.com/products/strawberry_mooon-prada-re-edition-bag-pt-2/
Comments: I contacted the seller to send more pictures, but she told me she was too busy... I'm not sure what to make of that. 

Thank you so much for your help and happy holidays!


----------



## irmasbloeck

Item Name: Re-Edition 2000?
Listing number: - None
Seller ID: - None
Link: - None
Comments: Purchased from a friend, has no tags, no authentic card, only dustbag.  Assuming it’s a fake?

Dear All, could you please help me  to take the time to look at these photos and let me know if this is possibly authentic. 
I bought it from a friend 2 weeks a go without authenticity card and weird dustbag.   The "re-edition" ist not written on the Prada tag. Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

idonothave1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought this Prada Nylon Diaper bag from Fashionphile and would like your help authenticating. The bag included the strap, bottle holder, and changing pad. It did not have a dust bag or authenticity card. I took many of the required pictures in the pinned message but please let me know if you need more. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Diaper Bag Black
> Listing number: 864717
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-diaper-bag-black-864717
> Comments: I will have a second and third post with the remaining photos.




OH - this one has been hanging round here for a while.  I think it's authentic - I see nothing that would make me think it's fake.


----------



## iuliapaun

Hello!

I bought myself an embelished Prada Re-edition 2000 bag from ebay and I think it might not be the real deal. I would like to ask for your help to authenticate it.
The bag came in a Prada box I never saw before, with a white dust bag with a black logo (note the dust bag material is a cotton type, not the flannel or soft one), invoice from the Prada website that look very real to me and an authenticity card and booklet. I started doubting it is real after I read the booklet and I saw that the word "preferably" is spelled wrong, is is written as "proferably". The invoice has a Prada stamp that has transfered on the back of the invoice so I guess that it is real and maybe the bag is a fake? I dont know, also the seller claims that it is original. Also, I have now noticed that the inside stitching is a bit off in one place.

Thank you very much!
Item Name:   Re-edition 2000 Prada
Listing number:-
Seller ID:  tonycremona
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294536906720?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments: I will add additional photos


----------



## iuliapaun

iuliapaun said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought myself an embelished Prada Re-edition 2000 bag from ebay and I think it might not be the real deal. I would like to ask for your help to authenticate it.
> The bag came in a Prada box I never saw before, with a white dust bag with a black logo (note the dust bag material is a cotton type, not the flannel or soft one), invoice from the Prada website that look very real to me and an authenticity card and booklet. I started doubting it is real after I read the booklet and I saw that the word "preferably" is spelled wrong, is is written as "proferably". The invoice has a Prada stamp that has transfered on the back of the invoice so I guess that it is real and maybe the bag is a fake? I dont know, also the seller claims that it is original. Also, I have now noticed that the inside stitching is a bit off in one place.
> 
> Item Name:   Re-edition 2000 Prada
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:  tonycremona
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294536906720?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I will add additional photos


----------



## missfiggy

iuliapaun said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought myself an embelished Prada Re-edition 2000 bag from ebay and I think it might not be the real deal. I would like to ask for your help to authenticate it.
> The bag came in a Prada box I never saw before, with a white dust bag with a black logo (note the dust bag material is a cotton type, not the flannel or soft one), invoice from the Prada website that look very real to me and an authenticity card and booklet. I started doubting it is real after I read the booklet and I saw that the word "preferably" is spelled wrong, is is written as "proferably". The invoice has a Prada stamp that has transfered on the back of the invoice so I guess that it is real and maybe the bag is a fake? I dont know, also the seller claims that it is original. Also, I have now noticed that the inside stitching is a bit off in one place.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> Item Name:   Re-edition 2000 Prada
> Listing number:-
> Seller ID:  tonycremona
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294536906720?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I will add additional photos
> 
> View attachment 5257859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257870



Quite frankly I'm confused by this one.  And not just by "proferably".

But I'm not totally convinced that it's fake either.

Just maybe it's another example of Prada's deplorable QA, but...putting it to the "would I buy it?" test, my answer is a definite no.  Too many queries raised by this one.


----------



## lafeetriste

Item name: Prada Tessuto & Viettelo Shoulder Bag BR2417
Listing number: not available
Seller ID: Private seller in my country
Link: not available

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. (Knob on one handle is broken). No authenticity card or duster available. I am not an expert in bags, some details seem off. Thank you!!


----------



## Bratty1919

lafeetriste said:


> Item name: Prada Tessuto & Viettelo Shoulder Bag BR2417
> Listing number: not available
> Seller ID: Private seller in my country
> Link: not available
> 
> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. (Knob on one handle is broken). No authenticity card or duster available. I am not an expert in bags, some details seem off. Thank you!!
> View attachment 5260637
> View attachment 5260639
> View attachment 5260641
> View attachment 5260650
> View attachment 5260653
> View attachment 5260654



Don't think this is authentic.


----------



## Prada Psycho

lafeetriste said:


> Item name: Prada Tessuto & Viettelo Shoulder Bag BR2417
> Listing number: not available
> Seller ID: Private seller in my country
> Link: not available
> 
> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. (Knob on one handle is broken). No authenticity card or duster available. I am not an expert in bags, some details seem off. Thank you!!
> View attachment 5260637
> View attachment 5260639
> View attachment 5260641
> View attachment 5260650
> View attachment 5260653
> View attachment 5260654








Bratty1919 said:


> Don't think this is authentic.


 I know it's not!  So fake it hurts!


----------



## lafeetriste

Prada Psycho said:


> I know it's not!  So fake it hurts!


Oof thanks so much (


----------



## Ldotpham

Item Name: Large Prada Galleria Saffiano Black
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments:
I purchased this from Poshmark (passed their authentication) and would appreciate any help confirming that this is authentic as Poshmark isn't well known for their authentication process. It did not come with any cards or boxes, just a silky dust bag. Thank you!


----------



## Ldotpham

Photos continued


----------



## Ldotpham

Photos continued. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Ldotpham said:


> Item Name: Large Prada Galleria Saffiano Black
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments:
> I purchased this from Poshmark (passed their authentication) and would appreciate any help confirming that this is authentic as Poshmark isn't well known for their authentication process. It did not come with any cards or boxes, just a silky dust bag. Thank you!



Link to sale please.


----------



## Ldotpham

missfiggy said:


> Link to sale please.


Updated, thank you! 

Item Name: Large Prada Galleria Saffiano Black
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: https://posh.mk/SeJJHFxmzlb


----------



## IntheOcean

Nevermind, sorry.


----------



## missfiggy

Ldotpham said:


> Photos continued. Thank you!



I can't see anything to make me think it's fake so it's probably authentic.


----------



## shin_yuki

Item Namerada Shoulder Bag Shoulder Wallet Saffiano Metal Oro Beige Pink Ladies PRADA 1DH010 QWA F0236 [Used]
Seller ID: REUSELL
Link:https://item.rakuten.co.jp/reusell/1000001317/
Comments: I'm considering buying it, looks legit but would appreciate your expertise and your 2 cents if it’s a sulit buy  Thank you very much for help in advance


----------



## Prada Psycho

shin_yuki said:


> Item Namerada Shoulder Bag Shoulder Wallet Saffiano Metal Oro Beige Pink Ladies PRADA 1DH010 QWA F0236 [Used]
> Seller ID: REUSELL
> Link:https://item.rakuten.co.jp/reusell/1000001317/
> Comments: I'm considering buying it, looks legit but would appreciate your expertise and your 2 cents if it’s a sulit buy  Thank you very much for help in advance



Useless photos. Unless you can get better photos, you could go ahead, buy it and post your own photos.


----------



## nklta2422

Prada Psycho said:


> Fashionphile drives me nuts with their sad little photos.  They could take a lesson or 20 from the photographers, among other things.  I just can't see enough detail in the lining to call it.  My first guess is that it's OK.  I think it's from the Prada men's collection.  If you really like it enough, buy it and post your own pic here.



Hi!  Do you know what kind of Prada bag this is? The cards that came have no details and I’m having no luck.  Please and thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

nklta2422 said:


> Hi!  Do you know what kind of Prada bag this is? The cards that came have no details and I’m having no luck.  Please and thank you!



It's not Prada. It's a shockingly obvious and amateur fake.  Please in future post in the correct format otherwise your post will be ignored.  Can you please say where this came from or provide a link to the sale. Many thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> It's not Prada. It's a shockingly obvious and amateur fake.  Please in future post in the correct format otherwise your post will be ignored.  Can you please say where this came from or provide a link to the sale. Many thanks.


Seriously!  Haven't seen a fake THIS fake in a long time.  I want to know where it was sold also.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously!  Haven't seen a fake THIS fake in a long time.  I want to know where it was sold also.


Still awake??


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Still awake??



Yes. I've become a vampire since The Hardware Store was installed.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes. I've become a vampire since The Hardware Store was installed.



Oh no.


----------



## missfiggy

[B][COLOR=rgb(184 said:


> Hi!  Do you know what kind of Prada bag this is? The cards that came have no details and I’m having no luck.  Please and thank you!





missfiggy said:


> It's not Prada. It's a shockingly obvious and amateur fake.  Please in future post in the correct format otherwise your post will be ignored.  *Can you please say where this came from or provide a link to the sale.* Many thanks.





Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously!  Haven't seen a fake THIS fake in a long time.  *I want to know where it was sold also.*



*nklta2422*


Asked three times (on 2 different threads) to tell us where the bag came from and no reply.  That's just the height of rudeness.  Someone does you a FREE FAVOUR and you don't have the common courtesy to bother with answering a simple question.


*POSTS WITH NO LINK WILL BE IGNORED.*


----------



## nklta2422

missfiggy said:


> *nklta2422*
> 
> 
> Asked three times (on 2 different threads) to tell us where the bag came from and no reply.  That's just the height of rudeness.  Someone does you a FREE FAVOUR and you don't have the common courtesy to bother with answering a simple question.
> 
> 
> *POSTS WITH NO LINK WILL BE IGNORED.*


Wow! I’ve been in the hospital with my son who was sick with Covid and had no phone access.  Please don’t make assumptions!! To answer you… I got it as a gift and before I spend money buying her something expensive I just needed to know.  Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## nklta2422

It wa


Prada Psycho said:


> Seriously!  Haven't seen a fake THIS fake in a long time.  I want to know where it was sold also.


I got it as a gift and my friends birthday is coming up and I’ll need to get her a gift. Now that I know it’s not real I won’t spend too much.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## travelluver

Hi - trying to authenticate this small coin purse - I don’t see any code inside but I am not familiar with this style and don’t know what markings it would have - hope I’m posting correctly- thank you in advance!!


----------



## missfiggy

travelluver said:


> Hi - trying to authenticate this small coin purse - I don’t see any code inside but I am not familiar with this style and don’t know what markings it would have - hope I’m posting correctly- thank you in advance!!


*POSTS WITH NO LINK WILL BE IGNORED*


----------



## travelluver

missfiggy said:


> *POSTS WITH NO LINK WILL BE IGNORED*


Apologies- I purchased from posh mark - do I send that link?


----------



## travelluver

https://posh.mk/Ht9r8XtIMlb
		

Does this help, missfiggy?


----------



## travelluver

Apologies- trying again - I purchased from poshmark - I don’t see any sort of code inside- but am not familiar with this item so don’t know if it would have a code - thank you in advance 


			https://posh.mk/Ht9r8XtIMlb


----------



## missfiggy

travelluver said:


> https://posh.mk/Ht9r8XtIMlb
> 
> 
> Does this help, missfiggy?



Photos aren't great but it appears to be authentic.


----------



## mpiam98

Bag: Prada Vintage Hobo
Ok so I think this bag is fake. I have another Prada Nylon pouch authentic vintage purchased by my mom in the Prada Store and it looks very different than this. I bought this one on Depop a year ago and the seller closed their account so I don’t have a link anymore but it was a certified vintage seller am still suspicious to these days.


----------



## travelluver

missfiggy said:


> Photos aren't great but it appears to be authentic.


Thanks you, missfiggy - I also finally found a code inside - hope it confirms happy holidays!


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Namerada vela crossbody bag
Listing number:1BH978
Seller ID:mememe0626
Link:https://shopee.tw/product/108508885/10062407298?smtt=0.178926602-1638890462.9
Comments:Hello,authenticators, would take a look this bag please. Thank you.


----------



## sphclrz

Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this item.

Item Name: Prada Nylon backpack
Listing number: 
Seller ID: kaylilovesvintage on IG
Link: 
Comments: seller says it’s authentic based on the white number tag inside and lampo zipper. Selling fairly low due to its condition

View attachment 5270995


View attachment 5270996


View attachment 5270997


View attachment 5270998


View attachment 5270999


View attachment 5271000


View attachment 5271001


View attachment 5271002


View attachment 5271003


View attachment 5271004


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Purchased from Yoogi's Closet. The pictures they had felt insufficient so I just went ahead and ordered it and took more detailed shots myself rather than take up your time before ordering. Hope thats okay! Thank you so much!!

Item name: PRADA Red Leather Grommet Small Top Handle Bauletto Bag
Listing Number: 449163
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/148712/
Comment: If it is authentic, do any of y'all know what year or season it is from? I've seen quite a few of these and I'd always miss out on them. LOVE this grommet style so much. Please let me know if you need more detailed pics, happy to take them. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Purchased from Yoogi's Closet. The pictures they had felt insufficient so I just went ahead and ordered it and took more detailed shots myself rather than take up your time before ordering. Hope thats okay! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Red Leather Grommet Small Top Handle Bauletto Bag
> Listing Number: 449163
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/148712/
> Comment: If it is authentic, do any of y'all know what year or season it is from? I've seen quite a few of these and I'd always miss out on them. LOVE this grommet style so much. Please let me know if you need more detailed pics, happy to take them. Thanks so much!!!




 So YOU were the lucky one!  I kept holding my hand away from the place order button all week!  That should pretty much answer your questions about authenticity.

As to the year,  I'd only be guessing but I'm thinking around 2000-2005ish.  Prada has done grommet bags off and on for decades.  This is an older model. Enjoy!


----------



## missfiggy

sphclrz said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this item.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon backpack
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: kaylilovesvintage on IG
> Link:
> Comments: seller says it’s authentic based on the white number tag inside and lampo zipper. Selling fairly low due to its condition
> 
> View attachment 5270995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271004




Your photos are not showing up.


----------



## sphclrz

missfiggy said:


> Your photos are not showing up.


 
Ahh I don’t know what happened.
Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully they would show up on here now.




sphclrz said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this item.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Nylon backpack
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: kaylilovesvintage on IG
> Link:
> Comments: seller says it’s authentic based on the white number tag inside and lampo zipper. Selling fairly low due to its condition


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> So YOU were the lucky one!  I kept holding my hand away from the place order button all week!  That should pretty much answer your questions about authenticity.
> 
> As to the year,  I'd only be guessing but I'm thinking around 2000-2005ish.  Prada has done grommet bags off and on for decades.  This is an older model. Enjoy!



AHH!! Thank you SO MUCH! Ha, small world! I missed out on two versions of these in the past because I kept holding my hand away from the place order button as you did. I instantly regret it both times afterwards. I was so glad I found this one. Super festive for the holidays, I'm taking it out with me tomorrow for a joy ride!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mpiam98

mpiam98 said:


> Bag: Prada Vintage Hobo
> Ok so I think this bag is fake. I have another Prada Nylon pouch authentic vintage purchased by my mom in the Prada Store and it looks very different than this. I bought this one on Depop a year ago and the seller closed their account so I don’t have a link anymore but it was a certified vintage seller am still suspicious to these days.
> View attachment 5267685
> 
> View attachment 5267686
> 
> View attachment 5267687
> 
> View attachment 5267688
> 
> View attachment 5267690


Did I post this the wrong way? Can anyone help?


----------



## sophialanda19

Hi everybody! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this vintage Prada black nylon handbag from Depop. Here is the link which includes a video in the last slide. 



			https://depop.app.link/L4fptvkgWlb


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, I was hoping to get some help with a vintage Prada nylon tote I found. Thank you for all your help


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with a vintage Prada nylon tote I found. Thank you for all your help
> 
> View attachment 5273651



Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylone Tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Live Auction at Shop Shops
Link: http://sss.live/>I6e
Comments:

I purchased this from a live auction on Shop Shops and the item arrived today.


----------



## mdlucero122

i dont know how to post a question on this website...im wondering if anyone can tell me anything about a vintage Prada bag i inherited?


----------



## mdlucero122

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with a vintage Prada nylon tote I found. Thank you for all your help
> 
> View attachment 5273651


how did you post this question?@...i have the same question.


----------



## mdlucero122

Addy said:


> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> Please follow these rules:*
> 
> 1. Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> 2. Help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format or for any reason they choose.*
> 
> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> Pics needed:
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 4. *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.*
> 
> 5. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> 6. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread. Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.


----------



## Prada Psycho

mdlucero122 said:


> i dont know how to post a question on this website...im wondering if anyone can tell me anything about a vintage Prada bag i inherited?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275286
> View attachment 5275287
> View attachment 5275288
> View attachment 5275289
> View attachment 5275286
> View attachment 5275287
> View attachment 5275288
> View attachment 5275289
> View attachment 5275290



I'll give you a pass for not using the proper authentication request format on this, because I don't want to see it again. It's a hideous fake.  I wouldn't even donate it to charity.


----------



## missfiggy

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with a vintage Prada nylon tote I found. Thank you for all your help
> 
> View attachment 5273651



I've been standing back for a while to see if Bratty1919 would answer this one as she is our guru of older styles.  She may chime in later.

In the meantime:

Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate these old girls just from photos.  They have no hallmarks of authenticity or non authenticity and are so well faked that the only way to be sure is to actually physically handle and examine the item.

And the link doesn't work unless I join the site and download an app which I'm really not prepared to do, sorry.


----------



## Asphodel

missfiggy said:


> I've been standing back for a while to see if Bratty1919 would answer this one as she is our guru of older styles.  She may chime in later.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate these old girls just from photos.  They have no hallmarks of authenticity or non authenticity and are so well faked that the only way to be sure is to actually physically handle and examine the item.
> 
> And the link doesn't work unless I join the site and download an app which I'm really not prepared to do, sorry.



Thank you for taking a look and don’t apologize, I do appreciate your comments. After I posted, I scrolled back through some of the older posts on this thread and noticed that these older nylon bags were difficult to authenticate.  The bag feels sturdy and the nylon is consistent with an older backpack that I own, but other than that, I don’t have much to go by.


----------



## wimp

Item Name: Saffiano Leather Card Holder
Listing number: n/a (Instagram seller)
Seller ID: @designer_consignor_girls
Link: 
Comments:
I know it's quite difficult to make an assessment on these small items but I would really appreciate it if you could please take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks so much for your time!

Uploaded same photos here as well:


----------



## wimp

star mix said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Card Holder
> Listing number: n/a (Instagram seller)
> Seller ID: @designer_consignor_girls
> Link:
> Comments:
> I know it's quite difficult to make an assessment on these small items but I would really appreciate it if you could please take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Uploaded same photos here as well:




Adding some more photos  I understand if you're unable to make an assessment but really appreciate it nonetheless


----------



## Bratty1919

Asphodel said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get some help with a vintage Prada nylon tote I found. Thank you for all your help
> 
> View attachment 5273651



I'm gonna give this a probably real.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I've been standing back for a while to see if Bratty1919 would answer this one as she is our guru of older styles.  She may chime in later.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> Unfortunately it is impossible to authenticate these old girls just from photos.  They have no hallmarks of authenticity or non authenticity and are so well faked that the only way to be sure is to actually physically handle and examine the item.
> 
> And the link doesn't work unless I join the site and download an app which I'm really not prepared to do, sorry.



I'm gonna give this a probably real.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm gonna give this a probably real.



I'm happy to agree with that.  My instant gut reaction was that it was probably ok. But most happy to defer to your higher knowledge.


----------



## Asphodel

Bratty1919 said:


> I'm gonna give this a probably real.


Thank you foe having a look. Much appreciated!


----------



## wimp

star mix said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Card Holder
> Listing number: n/a (Instagram seller)
> Seller ID: @designer_consignor_girls
> Link:
> Comments:
> I know it's quite difficult to make an assessment on these small items but I would really appreciate it if you could please take a look and let me know what you think. Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Uploaded same photos here as well:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278156




Hey guys, I just wanted to bump this in case it got lost in the mix. I tried to follow the format in the rules, but could you please let me know if I missed something? I had included a link but it turned into that Instagram post that shows up (the link was to that post anyway). If you're unable to make an assessment due to it being a small item, I totally understand too but if you can please let me know that, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

star mix said:


> Adding some more photos  I understand if you're unable to make an assessment but really appreciate it nonetheless
> 
> View attachment 5278157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278163



I can't see anything which would immediately deem this to be fake, so, with the proviso that this is a small leather item and that these are hugely and expertly counterfeited, I'm going with probably authentic.


----------



## wimp

missfiggy said:


> I can't see anything which would immediately deem this to be fake, so, with the proviso that this is a small leather item and that these are hugely and expertly counterfeited, I'm going with probably authentic.


Thank you so much for taking a look and sharing your insight. I really really appreciate you experts spending your time to help everyone here


----------



## missfiggy

As I'm in one of the FIRST PLACES ON THE PLANET to have Christmas - WISHING ALL OUR LOVELY TPF MEMBERS AND ADMIN A MOST MERRY AND HAPPY CHRISTMAS.  AND HERE'S HOPING FOR A MUCH BETTER 2022 - WE ALL DESERVE IT!!!!

As is my habit, I went to Midnight Mass last night and was quietly contemplating the Nativity tableau at the Church.  I've been to Jerusalem and to Bethlehem and have been to the Basilica of the Nativity and the "actual" stable/manger where Christ was perhaps born.  It is just a little limestone/chalk grotto or cave - a niche really - carved out of the stone and exceedingly humble and rustic.  I'm not sure where the shepherds or the Magi would have fitted in as there was barely room for a couple of adults to stand within the shelter.






I think we all have a rather more sanitised and secular view of Christmas nowadays and it certainly didn't hurt me to be taken back to the smallness and dirtiness and poverty into which this Child was born.

Sermon over.

Have a good one - I'm off for croissants and champers for breakfast.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> As I'm in one of the FIRST PLACES ON THE PLANET to have Christmas - WISHING ALL OUR LOVELY TPF MEMBERS AND ADMIN A MOST MERRY AND HAPPY CHRISTMAS.  AND HERE'S HOPING FOR A MUCH BETTER 2022 - WE ALL DESERVE IT!!!!
> 
> As is my habit, I went to Midnight Mass last night and was quietly contemplating the Nativity tableau at the Church.  I've been to Jerusalem and to Bethlehem and have been to the Basilica of the Nativity and the "actual" stable/manger where Christ was perhaps born.  It is just a little limestone/chalk grotto or cave - a niche really - carved out of the stone and exceedingly humble and rustic.  I'm not sure where the shepherds or the Magi would have fitted in as there was barely room for a couple of adults to stand within the shelter.
> 
> View attachment 5280929
> View attachment 5280931
> View attachment 5280930
> 
> 
> I think we all have a rather more sanitised and secular view of Christmas nowadays and it certainly didn't hurt me to be taken back to the smallness and dirtiness and poverty into which this Child was born.
> 
> Sermon over.
> 
> Have a good one - I'm off for croissants and champers for breakfast.



Happy Christmas to you too!! Wishing a healthy and joyous new year. Thanks for your help always!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope you guys are having a good time with your friends/family.

Could you please take a look at this python(?) Prada bag. The seller says it's authentic, unfortunately, these are all the photos I have at the moment. Hope these are clear and crisp enough. Is it worth it asking for more pictures or are there any red flags I'm not seeing? TIA! 
Link: here


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Hope you guys are having a good time with your friends/family.
> 
> Could you please take a look at this python(?) Prada bag. The seller says it's authentic, unfortunately, these are all the photos I have at the moment. Hope these are clear and crisp enough. Is it worth it asking for more pictures or are there any red flags I'm not seeing? TIA!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5281431
> View attachment 5281432
> View attachment 5281433
> View attachment 5281434


Looks like a real fake to me.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks like a real fake to me.


Thank you, Prada Psycho, as always!


----------



## lestika

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!
I fell in love with this bag but just purchased on fashionphile since it’s no longer being made. Buying preloved still makes me nervous, but their return policy is nice. Can you help authenticate? Thank you so much!

Item name:Saffiano Lux Medium Promenade Tote Uva (
Listing number: 785668
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-promenade-tote-uva-785668
Comments: When I received it, I noticed it’s actually a Small and not a Medium like advertised


----------



## Prada Psycho

lestika said:


> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!
> I fell in love with this bag but just purchased on fashionphile since it’s no longer being made. Buying preloved still makes me nervous, but their return policy is nice. Can you help authenticate? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name:Saffiano Lux Medium Promenade Tote Uva (
> Listing number: 785668
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-promenade-tote-uva-785668
> Comments: When I received it, I noticed it’s actually a Small and not a Medium like advertised
> View attachment 5281563



There's something I'm seeing and I'm not liking it.  Let's see what @missfiggy  says when she pops in.


----------



## lestika

Prada Psycho said:


> There's something I'm seeing and I'm not liking it.  Let's see what @missfiggy  says when she pops in.



Thank you! Appreciate your help


----------



## Prada Psycho

lestika said:


> Thank you! Appreciate your help



I'm not convinced this is authentic.  It may be in the category of "Super Fake" or it could just be the photo.  This one would fall into my "not with a 20 foot pole" bags, meaning send it back. Not worth the risk.


----------



## lestika

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not convinced this is authentic.  It may be in the category of "Super Fake" or it could just be the photo.  This one would fall into my "not with a 20 foot pole" bags, meaning send it back. Not worth the risk.


Aw that makes me so sad. Since I currently have it in my possession is there a better pic I can try to take to make it easier to determine either way? Thanks again!


----------



## DaisyDD

Dear Prada Authenticators, would you be so kind as to look at this vintage Prada bag for me. I believe it’s from 1990’s smd called a bowling bag. It’s not in the best shape. Thank you! 
Title:  Authentic Prada Leather Bowling Shoulder Bag Brown Beige D1464
Item Number: 124795344277
Seller ID:  next-innovation








						Authentic PRADA Leather Bowling Shoulder Bag Brown Beige D1464  | eBay
					

Style Shoulder Bag. Pocket Inside Pocket have dingy,a little rubbed. Material Leather. Color Brown. Inside dingy,dirt,rubbed.  If it is expire, we will re-lis. If you have any further info. Size(cm) W34 x H20 x D13cm / Strap Drop 16cm(Approx).



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DaisyDD

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Purchased from Yoogi's Closet. The pictures they had felt insufficient so I just went ahead and ordered it and took more detailed shots myself rather than take up your time before ordering. Hope thats okay! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Red Leather Grommet Small Top Handle Bauletto Bag
> Listing Number: 449163
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/148712/
> Comment: If it is authentic, do any of y'all know what year or season it is from? I've seen quite a few of these and I'd always miss out on them. LOVE this grommet style so much. Please let me know if you need more detailed pics, happy to take them. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DaisyDD

I have to tell you…after seeing your post yesterday I actually dreamt about your purse. I’m in LOVE WITH IT!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

DaisyDD said:


> Dear Prada Authenticators, would you be so kind as to look at this vintage Prada bag for me. I believe it’s from 1990’s smd called a bowling bag. It’s not in the best shape. Thank you!
> Title:  Authentic Prada Leather Bowling Shoulder Bag Brown Beige D1464
> Item Number: 124795344277
> Seller ID:  next-innovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic PRADA Leather Bowling Shoulder Bag Brown Beige D1464  | eBay
> 
> 
> Style Shoulder Bag. Pocket Inside Pocket have dingy,a little rubbed. Material Leather. Color Brown. Inside dingy,dirt,rubbed.  If it is expire, we will re-lis. If you have any further info. Size(cm) W34 x H20 x D13cm / Strap Drop 16cm(Approx).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



It's showing as sold. Did you buy it?

I don't see any red flags on this oldie goldie.  I would like @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy  to chime in also.


----------



## DaisyDD

Prada Psycho said:


> It's showing as sold. Did you buy it?
> 
> I don't see any red flags on this oldie goldie.  I would like @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy  to chime in also.


Hi, yes I purchased it, figured since it was free returns I was somewhat safe.  Thank you so very much for responding!


----------



## Yoshi1296

DaisyDD said:


> I have to tell you…after seeing your post yesterday I actually dreamt about your purse. I’m in LOVE WITH IT!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## marymare

Hello!  
Please authenticate this for me.
Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

marymare said:


> Hello!
> Please authenticate this for me.
> Thank you!




Authentication request format?


----------



## marymare

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


I’m so sorry! 

Item Name: Prada Sacca
Listing number: ?
Seller ID: ?
Link: ?
Comments:  This is my own bag, gifted to me a few years ago. I’m not familiar with Prada bags. I want to list it for sale, and I’d like it authenticated, if possible.  

Thank you so much for any input you may have.


----------



## Prada Psycho

marymare said:


> I’m so sorry!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Sacca
> Listing number: ?
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: ?
> Comments:  This is my own bag, gifted to me a few years ago. I’m not familiar with Prada bags. I want to list it for sale, and I’d like it authenticated, if possible.
> 
> Thank you so much for any input you may have.



Please do NOT sell this bag! It's as fake as the day is long.


----------



## marymare

Prada Psycho said:


> Please do NOT sell this bag! It's as fake as the day is long.


Thank you so much.  I thought so.


----------



## marymare

Prada Psycho said:


> Please do NOT sell this bag! It's as fake as the day is long.


I really appreciate your taking the time to verify this for me.


----------



## dani81

Name: Prada New Vela Pattina
Listing number:
Seller ID: Gilt.com
Link: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/189078/148064690
Hi, I’ve been lurking in the dark corners of this forum for a few years now, but never posted anything until now. I got this Prada bag on Gilt (I know, I know ), and although I never had any problems with Valentino, Gucci, Chloe, etc… that I ordered from them, this particular item is a total disaster in terms of quality. Of course, it’s a final sale. I was almost convinced that the bag is authentic, as it came with straps and hardware all very neatly wrapped up in paper and all the cards/dustbag were included. The zippers are good, the hardware is solid; however, the botched, sloppy stitching on the inside flaps of the pockets and the back of the strap leather pieces really bothers me. Also, one of the studs is not aligned perfectly as it should. That’s a very minor thing and I’ve heard Prada has serious quality control issues lately, but I’ve never seen anything like this. I owned tons pf Prada over the years and I’ve never seen anything so sloppy coming from this brand. Did Gilt sell me a factory reject? Or is it a dupe? Please help me authenticate this bag!


----------



## dani81

More photos


----------



## dani81

And some more photos


----------



## dani81

dani81 said:


> Name: Prada New Vela Pattina
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Gilt.com
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/189078/148064690
> Hi, I’ve been lurking in the dark corners of this forum for a few years now, but never posted anything until now. I got this Prada bag on Gilt (I know, I know ), and although I never had any problems with Valentino, Gucci, Chloe, etc… that I ordered from them, this particular item is a total disaster in terms of quality. Of course, it’s a final sale. I was almost convinced that the bag is authentic, as it came with straps and hardware all very neatly wrapped up in paper and all the cards/dustbag were included. The zippers are good, the hardware is solid; however, the botched, sloppy stitching on the inside flaps of the pockets and the back of the strap leather pieces really bothers me. Also, one of the studs is not aligned perfectly as it should. That’s a very minor thing and I’ve heard Prada has serious quality control issues lately, but I’ve never seen anything like this. I owned tons pf Prada over the years and I’ve never seen anything so sloppy coming from this brand. Did Gilt sell me a factory reject? Or is it a dupe? Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5286512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286516


----------



## dani81

Should probably include better closeups… Please help! The more I look at this bag, the more I think I should start the whole dispute thing through my credit card company…


----------



## missfiggy

dani81 said:


> And some more photos



I think this is authentic but as you are aware, the quality is extremely poor.  It is an outlet item and sometimes they can have very slight imperfections, but I've NEVER, EVER seen such sloppy stitching as this. 

See what PP thinks.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Purchased from Yoogi's Closet. The pictures they had felt insufficient so I just went ahead and ordered it and took more detailed shots myself rather than take up your time before ordering. Hope thats okay! Thank you so much!!

Item name: PRADA Black Ruched Nappa Gauffre Antic Tote Bag
Listing Number: 462082
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149497/category/9/
Comment: Please let me know if you need more detailed pics, I will be happy to take them. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bag please! Purchased from Yoogi's Closet. The pictures they had felt insufficient so I just went ahead and ordered it and took more detailed shots myself rather than take up your time before ordering. Hope thats okay! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Black Ruched Nappa Gauffre Antic Tote Bag
> Listing Number: 462082
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149497/category/9/
> Comment: Please let me know if you need more detailed pics, I will be happy to take them. Thanks so much!!!



I saw that when they listed it. It's a great bag and absolutely authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic but as you are aware, the quality is extremely poor.  It is an outlet item and sometimes they can have very slight imperfections, but I've NEVER, EVER seen such sloppy stitching as this.
> 
> See what PP thinks.



*PP *kept going back and forth on that one, which is why I didn't comment. I was thinking along the same lines as you though. Authentic, but as is typical of Prada these days, thrown together with total disregard for any degree of quality. Yuck!! Give me the more vintage Pradas any day.


----------



## dani81

missfiggy said:


> I think this is authentic but as you are aware, the quality is extremely poor.  It is an outlet item and sometimes they can have very slight imperfections, but I've NEVER, EVER seen such sloppy stitching as this.
> 
> See what PP thinks.


Thank you for taking a look! Yep, those are my thoughts as well. I just can’t believe Prada could produce something like THIS. The quality is so atrocious, it makes the bag look like a total fake.


----------



## dani81

Prada Psycho said:


> *PP *kept going back and forth on that one, which is why I didn't comment. I was thinking along the same lines as you though. Authentic, but as is typical of Prada these days, thrown together with total disregard for any degree of quality. Yuck!! Give me the more vintage Pradas any day.


Thank you for your input, Prada Psycho! I agree - I have quite a few vintage items from the early 2000s and they all look immaculate! Pure perfection, minus some natural aging… At this point I am rather thorn between two options - bite the bullet and keep it or try to dispute it with my cc company? What would Prada Psycho do? Lol


----------



## Prada Psycho

dani81 said:


> Thank you for your input, Prada Psycho! I agree - I have quite a few vintage items from the early 2000s and they all look immaculate! Pure perfection, minus some natural aging… At this point I am rather thorn between two options - bite the bullet and keep it or try to dispute it with my cc company? What would Prada Psycho do? Lol



How much did you pay for it? Message me if you'd prefer to keep it quiet.


----------



## dani81

Prada Psycho said:


> How much did you pay for it? Message me if you'd prefer to keep it quiet.


It was $990+tax. So, a little over $1000. Too much for what it is, I think - I have Coach bags that look better than this)) Funny thing, after much back and forth with Gilt, they actually agreed to send me a return label.


----------



## IntheOcean

dani81 said:


> It was $990+tax. So, a little over $1000. Too much for what it is, I think - I have Coach bags that look better than this)) Funny thing, after much back and forth with Gilt, they actually agreed to send me a return label.


That's great that they agreed to a refund. Such a shame they quality control became so poor.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw that when they listed it. It's a great bag and absolutely authentic. Enjoy!



Thanks so much for your help! I've always wanted a gaufre piece in my collection so I'm very happy!! It is beautiful.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

dani81 said:


> It was $990+tax. So, a little over $1000. Too much for what it is, I think - I have Coach bags that look better than this)) Funny thing, after much back and forth with Gilt, they actually agreed to send me a return label.



That's obscene!  I'm stunned that people are willing to pay Prada prices in the boutiques.  In the secondary market, that's even worse.

Yes, I'd skip anything new from Prada these days.  Most of what I have is at least 8 or more years old.  I did pick up these two beauties from Yoogi's that are only a few years old. They're leather and actually made beautifully, one in 2017 and the other in 2018.  That's a remarkable feat for anything from Prada.


----------



## Prada Psycho

dani81 said:


> Thank you for your input, Prada Psycho! I agree - I have quite a few vintage items from the early 2000s and they all look immaculate! Pure perfection, minus some natural aging… At this point I am rather thorn between two options - bite the bullet and keep it or try to dispute it with my cc company? *What would Prada Psycho do*? Lol



Forgot to answer this earlier, but I think you know by now. I would never have ordered it.  But if I had? Back it goes!


----------



## dani81

Prada Psycho said:


> That's obscene!  I'm stunned that people are willing to pay Prada prices in the boutiques.  In the secondary market, that's even worse.
> 
> Yes, I'd skip anything new from Prada these days.  Most of what I have is at least 8 or more years old.  I did pick up these two beauties from Yoogi's that are only a few years old. They're leather and actually made beautifully, one in 2017 and the other in 2018.  That's a remarkable feat for anything from Prada.
> 
> View attachment 5288165


Omg, absolutely gorgeous! Especially the deep red color! Jealous much, lol. But I do agree - those price tags are obscene. I’ve always considered myself a Prada girl, but the last purchase (not counting the botched Vela messenger) I made was about four years ago - a nice cobalt blue vitello daino I found on EBay at a bargain price. Then there was a switch to the dark side when I joined the LV camp, so it’s been a bit of a shock for me when I discovered how far downhill the Prada quality went. It’s a shame, really.


----------



## dani81

Prada Psycho said:


> Forgot to answer this earlier, but I think you know by now. I would never have ordered it.  But if I had? Back it goes!


Sent it back today. Lesson learned- from now on I will only look for vintage pieces, as I still feel nostalgic for the Prada that once was. Thanks, Prada Psycho, for showing me the way


----------



## Prada Psycho

dani81 said:


> Omg, absolutely gorgeous! Especially the deep red color! Jealous much, lol. But I do agree - those price tags are obscene. I’ve always considered myself a Prada girl, but the last purchase (not counting the botched Vela messenger) I made was about four years ago - a nice cobalt blue vitello daino I found on EBay at a bargain price. *Then there was a switch to the dark side when I joined the LV camp*, so it’s been a bit of a shock for me when I discovered how far downhill the Prada quality went. It’s a shame, really.



:Off Topic:
Funny coincidence.  While I've always liked the lesser known LV bags, sunnies and small leather goods,  I always avoided the coated canvas line (both the monogram and the damier).  I've had and still have Epi and Suhali bags, wallets and I just love those.  Two years ago I bought a Bloomsbury damier messenger and love it.  That lead to tip-toeing into the monogram world.  My current wallet is the Zippy in brown damier and I just LOVE that thing! Bought it directly from LV.  I won't touch any LV made in the USA though. French lines should be made in France!
:Back To Topic:

With that totally off topic chat, I'm glad you're getting a refund on that icky messenger.


----------



## lemon aid

Hi, could I have some assistance with authenticating this Prada bag?

Item Name: Authentic Prada Quilted Tessuto Nylon Barrel Bag (Damaged) 
Listing number: not sure?
Seller ID:  09lss15 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHEN...Nylon-Barrel-Damaged-61aae577284e99b866d4e6d6
Comments: It's in rough shape, but it's the zippers are making me question the authenticity. I noticed similar bags have a zipper with leather on it, not a plain metal zipper.


----------



## missfiggy

lemon aid said:


> Hi, could I have some assistance with authenticating this Prada bag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Prada Quilted Tessuto Nylon Barrel Bag (Damaged)
> Listing number: not sure?
> Seller ID:  09lss15
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHEN...Nylon-Barrel-Damaged-61aae577284e99b866d4e6d6
> Comments: It's in rough shape, but it's the zippers are making me question the authenticity. I noticed similar bags have a zipper with leather on it, not a plain metal zipper.



Photos are inadequate for authentication. And there are no photos of the zip...how can you see the zip pull tab?


----------



## lemon aid

missfiggy said:


> Photos are inadequate for authentication. And there are no photos of the zip...how can you see the zip pull tab?


I'll request more photos from the seller. I actually zoomed in on the first two photos and I actually think I am wrong about the zipper. I think it is indeed leather. Thank you for taking a look at it.


----------



## lutein

Hi, do you mind helping me authenticate this Prada Gauffre please? Thanks!


Title: Prada Gauffre Tote
Item Number: prada-gauffre-tote-1121426219
Seller ID: Carousell
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/prada-gauffre-tote-1121426219








						Prada Gauffre Tote
					

S$650 | Condition: Like new | An icon 'IT' bag  a Tote, which is spacious for office use or a mama bag.  Gauffre Nappa Leather on Nero Hardware in matte gold comes with adjustable shoulder strap. Normal wear and Tear  Authentic comes with dustbag do not offer me ridiculous price. tq




					www.carousell.sg


----------



## lutein

Hi, I'm also considering buying this bag. Do you mind helping me authenticate this please? Thanks!

Title: Large Prada Nylon Tote Bag
Item Number: large-prada-nylon-tote-bag-1004866424
Seller ID: Carousell
Link:https://www.carousell.sg/p/large-prada-nylon-tote-bag-1004866424/


----------



## missfiggy

Hi, do you mind helping me authenticate this Prada Gauffre please? Thanks!


Title: Prada Gauffre Tote
Item Number: prada-gauffre-tote-1121426219
Seller ID: Carousell
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/prada-gauffre-tote-1121426219








						Prada Gauffre Tote
					

S$650 | Condition: Like new | An icon 'IT' bag  a Tote, which is spacious for office use or a mama bag.  Gauffre Nappa Leather on Nero Hardware in matte gold comes with adjustable shoulder strap. Normal wear and Tear  Authentic comes with dustbag do not offer me ridiculous price. tq




					www.carousell.sg
				



[/QUOTE]

From the limited photos it appears authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

lutein said:


> Hi, I'm also considering buying this bag. Do you mind helping me authenticate this please? Thanks!
> 
> Title: Large Prada Nylon Tote Bag
> Item Number: large-prada-nylon-tote-bag-1004866424
> Seller ID: Carousell
> Link:https://www.carousell.sg/p/large-prada-nylon-tote-bag-1004866424/
> View attachment 5292226
> View attachment 5292227



Once again, limited photos but appears authentic.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bowler bag on Ebay please! I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm a huge fan of the Spring 2000 runway collection from Miuccia, so I'd love to add a piece from it like this bag to my collection!!

Item name: PRADA Vitello Drive Black Smooth Leather Small Bowler Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 265003220664
Seller ID: shoppinggirl36
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265003220664?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=6c12593bbe8143dcaa3bcff37da6063b&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=265003220664&itm=265003220664&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:71915030-71c4-11ec-884c-fef8af8cd529|parentrq:4201967517e0ab84773b417cffdd56bc|iid:1
Comment: I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Item Name: Prada Galleria 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: hello, I was wondering if someone could kindly help me authenticate the attached bag. I purchased it off of Vestiaire Collective 2 years ago and had it authenticated by a third party. Now that I am trying to resell, I’ve had my listing removed off of eBay for being counterfeit and got a counterfeit statement from another third party. Hoping one of you experts can help me out. Many thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

lovedresses2010 said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: hello, I was wondering if someone could kindly help me authenticate the attached bag. I purchased it off of Vestiaire Collective 2 years ago and had it authenticated by a third party. Now that I am trying to resell, I’ve had my listing removed off of eBay for being counterfeit and got a counterfeit statement from another third party. Hoping one of you experts can help me out. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294047
> View attachment 5294048
> View attachment 5294049
> View attachment 5294047
> View attachment 5294048
> View attachment 5294049
> View attachment 5294050
> View attachment 5294051
> View attachment 5294054
> View attachment 5294055
> View attachment 5294057
> View attachment 5294058
> View attachment 5294059
> View attachment 5294060
> View attachment 5294061


Need detailed lining photos.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Prada Psycho said:


> Need detailed lining photos.


Hope the attached photos suffice. Thank you!


----------



## fleeb

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate this prada bag I just bought on Depop?

Item name: tessuto sport
Seller ID: jvne00
Link: https://depop.app.link/4I5AglRWJmb
Comments: One of the rivets securing the prada triangle logo to the front is sort of loose, but isn’t coming off. It makes the bottom end of the triangle sort of loose and it can lift up a teeny bit. Is that indicative of an inauthentic bag? The other two seem very well attached. There is a white tag with the number 11 on the inside.


----------



## missmygrits

Hi, I purchased a Prada bag from Farfetch in 2018 and would like to know if it is authentic. I've never carried the bag and am considering selling it, and while I have no reason to think it is fake - I would want to be sure before I listed it to sell.

Item Name:  Prada Black Monogram Leather Tote Bag
Listing number:  Farfetch ID# 12541898
Seller ID:  SMETS COLOR via www.farfetch.com
Link:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...utm_campaign=THANK_YOU_FOR_PLACING_YOUR_ORDER
Comments:  The photo on the site appears to show palladium hardware but my hardware is gold.  I believe the description should read "Monochrome" instead of "Monogram".  A Prada dust bag was included for both the bag and the strap.


----------



## missfiggy

fleeb said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate this prada bag I just bought on Depop?
> 
> Item name: tessuto sport
> Seller ID: jvne00
> Link: https://depop.app.link/4I5AglRWJmb
> Comments: One of the rivets securing the prada triangle logo to the front is sort of loose, but isn’t coming off. It makes the bottom end of the triangle sort of loose and it can lift up a teeny bit. Is that indicative of an inauthentic bag? The other two seem very well attached. There is a white tag with the number 11 on the inside.



Unfortunately these were faked by the gazillions, both at the time of their initial release and since, including recently with the release of the "re-editions".  They were identical to authentics of this style and they sold for as little as US$25.00 from thousands of different fakers' websites.

It's impossible to tell whether this is authentic just from the photos, however the presence of authentic looking cards has me leaning towards authentic. Best I can do.


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bowler bag on Ebay please! I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm a huge fan of the Spring 2000 runway collection from Miuccia, so I'd love to add a piece from it like this bag to my collection!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Vitello Drive Black Smooth Leather Small Bowler Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 265003220664
> Seller ID: shoppinggirl36
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265003220664?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=6c12593bbe8143dcaa3bcff37da6063b&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=265003220664&itm=265003220664&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:71915030-71c4-11ec-884c-fef8af8cd529|parentrq:4201967517e0ab84773b417cffdd56bc|iid:1
> Comment: I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try.
> Thanks so much!!!




Wait for Bratty1919 to reply to this one.  She's much more expert on these older styles.


----------



## missfiggy

missmygrits said:


> Hi, I purchased a Prada bag from Farfetch in 2018 and would like to know if it is authentic. I've never carried the bag and am considering selling it, and while I have no reason to think it is fake - I would want to be sure before I listed it to sell.
> 
> Item Name:  Prada Black Monogram Leather Tote Bag
> Listing number:  Farfetch ID# 12541898
> Seller ID:  SMETS COLOR via www.farfetch.com
> Link:  https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...utm_campaign=THANK_YOU_FOR_PLACING_YOUR_ORDER
> Comments:  The photo on the site appears to show palladium hardware but my hardware is gold.  I believe the description should read "Monochrome" instead of "Monogram".  A Prada dust bag was included for both the bag and the strap.
> 
> View attachment 5294299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294317




Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Wait for Bratty1919 to reply to this one.  She's much more expert on these older styles.



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## missmygrits

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - we don't authenticate for sellers.



I don't know that I will actually sell it.  It isn't currently listed.  I would like to have it authenticated even just for my peace of mind, and for confidence in purchasing from merchants such as Farfetch in the future.


----------



## missfiggy

missmygrits said:


> I don't know that I will actually sell it.  It isn't currently listed.  I would like to have it authenticated even just for my peace of mind, and for confidence in purchasing from merchants such as Farfetch in the future.



Unfortunately you did suggest that you might sell it.  We feel that is is a little unfair for any seller to profit from our knowledge by receiving a free authentication.  If you want to sell it you are able to obtain a written report of authenticity from any of the many reputable authentication agencies which exist today.  These reports are generally accepted by most secondary market platforms and will protect you in the event of a buyer dispute.


----------



## missmygrits

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately you did suggest that you might sell it.  We feel that is is a little unfair for any seller to profit from our knowledge by receiving a free authentication.  If you want to sell it you are able to obtain a written report of authenticity from any of the many reputable authentication agencies which exist today.  These reports are generally accepted by most secondary market platforms and will protect you in the event of a buyer dispute.



Yes, I did. And I actually did list it previously on Poshmark but removed it because it didn't sell (at least not for what I was asking and I'm not willing to go lower because had already listed at a loss. Assuming the low offers were for those who planned to re-sell), and I had been on the fence either way.  It is a beautiful bag that I purchased the bag new from a large, supposed reputable merchant - I just have never carried it because I found I just don't use "dressy" bags often. I paid a significant amount for the bag (over $2,000 and have the receipt to prove it).  I'm new to this forum and not an experienced bag collector or seller - just someone who likes bags and occasionally spends a fair amount of money on one. A few days ago I came across this specific forum and thought it would be a good idea to authenticate - whether I sell it or not, and with the thought that never in a million years would I want to sell it if it weren't authentic.  I skipped to the end of this forum and read through some posts to better understand how to request authentication.  Because I saw not one but two posts from people who stated in their post that they plan to sell or have already tried to sell with their item being flagged as fake (ref MaryMare, pg 740 and lovedresses2010, page 742), I had no reason to think you don't authenticate for sellers.  Maybe I missed that somewhere and you make exceptions only for certain posters.

Thanks for your time.  I do appreciate it.  And again, I have no reason to believe the bag is fake.  I've seen the exact bag in Prada boutiques and if it is fake, it is the most exquisite fake ever.

Best, MissMyGrits


----------



## Macleeha

Could someone please authenticate this Prada tote? I just bought it


----------



## Prada Psycho

Macleeha said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Prada tote? I just bought it


Authentication request format?


----------



## Macleeha

Item Name: *Woven Palm and Leather Tote*
Listing number: 1BG314_2DIJ_F0A5T_V_OOO
Seller ID: NA
Link: https://www.prada.com/us/en/products.Woven_Palm_and_Leather_Tote.1BG314_2DIJ_F0A5T_V_OOO.html
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Macleeha said:


> Item Name: *Woven Palm and Leather Tote*
> Listing number: 1BG314_2DIJ_F0A5T_V_OOO
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: https://www.prada.com/us/en/products.Woven_Palm_and_Leather_Tote.1BG314_2DIJ_F0A5T_V_OOO.html
> Comments:




You bought this directly from Prada and are doubting its authenticity?


----------



## Macleeha

Prada Psycho said:


> You bought this directly from Prada and are doubting its authenticity?


I bought it from Amuze.com but they don’t have it on their website anymore for me to reference


----------



## missfiggy

oops - wrong post.


----------



## missfiggy

lovedresses2010 said:


> Item Name: Prada Galleria
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: hello, I was wondering if someone could kindly help me authenticate the attached bag. I purchased it off of Vestiaire Collective 2 years ago and had it authenticated by a third party. Now that I am trying to resell, I’ve had my listing removed off of eBay for being counterfeit and got a counterfeit statement from another third party. Hoping one of you experts can help me out. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294047
> View attachment 5294048
> View attachment 5294049
> View attachment 5294047
> View attachment 5294048
> View attachment 5294049
> View attachment 5294050
> View attachment 5294051
> View attachment 5294054
> View attachment 5294055
> View attachment 5294057
> View attachment 5294058
> View attachment 5294059
> View attachment 5294060
> View attachment 5294061



As you listed the bag for sale, we are unable to help as we don't authenticate for sellers.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Macleeha said:


> I bought it from Amuze.com but they don’t have it on their website anymore for me to reference



Then we can't help you.  We need the site that the item link to the actual item you purchased.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> It's showing as sold. Did you buy it?
> 
> I don't see any red flags on this oldie goldie.  I would like @Bratty1919 and @missfiggy  to chime in also.



It's real.


----------



## Bratty1919

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bowler bag on Ebay please! I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm a huge fan of the Spring 2000 runway collection from Miuccia, so I'd love to add a piece from it like this bag to my collection!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Vitello Drive Black Smooth Leather Small Bowler Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 265003220664
> Seller ID: shoppinggirl36
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265003220664?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=6c12593bbe8143dcaa3bcff37da6063b&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=265003220664&itm=265003220664&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:71915030-71c4-11ec-884c-fef8af8cd529|parentrq:4201967517e0ab84773b417cffdd56bc|iid:1
> Comment: I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try.
> Thanks so much!!!



This should be fine


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bratty1919 said:


> This should be fine



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MzSHERRY

Item Name: Prada medium nylon backpack
Listing number: sorry I’m unable to locate this on the Poshmark app?
Seller ID: haleystout 
Link: https://posh.mk/zt1D27a8Qmb
Comments: I’ve purchased but just wanted to double check 

TIA if someone has a chance


----------



## Bratty1919

MzSHERRY said:


> Item Name: Prada medium nylon backpack
> Listing number: sorry I’m unable to locate this on the Poshmark app?
> Seller ID: haleystout
> Link: https://posh.mk/zt1D27a8Qmb
> Comments: I’ve purchased but just wanted to double check
> 
> TIA if someone has a chance



I have my doubts - but please wait for other authenticators.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> I have my doubts - but please wait for other authenticators.



Pics are too inadequate for me to call it either way.


----------



## missfiggy

MzSHERRY said:


> Item Name: Prada medium nylon backpack
> Listing number: sorry I’m unable to locate this on the Poshmark app?
> Seller ID: haleystout
> Link: https://posh.mk/zt1D27a8Qmb
> Comments: I’ve purchased but just wanted to double check
> 
> TIA if someone has a chance



Need more pictures.


----------



## MzSHERRY

Ah I figured as much. I’ll repost when I receive it. Thanks again, ladies


----------



## anagor

Hi all,
willing to purchase this item and would be extremely thankful if you could help authenticate it.
Thanks in advance


Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 nylon bag
Listing number: N.A.
Seller ID:N.A.
Link:N.A.
Comments:N.A.


----------



## imfabulous

Hello Everyone!

I am an LV girl so I would need your expertise in figuring out if this Prada Bag is Authentic or not. Also, if you could tell me what model this is?

I appreciate your help.

Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## imfabulous

imfabulous said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am an LV girl so I would need your expertise in figuring out if this Prada Bag is Authentic or not. Also, if you could tell me what model this is?
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy!


I am sorry for not using the format. I just read the guidelines now. I bought this from a Japan PreLoved Reseller here in Dubai via Facebook. FB Page name is Safiyah San.


----------



## imfabulous

imfabulous said:


> I am sorry for not using the format. I just read the guidelines now. I bought this from a Japan PreLoved Reseller here in Dubai via Facebook. FB Page name is Safiyah San.


----------



## Prada Psycho

imfabulous said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am an LV girl so I would need your expertise in figuring out if this Prada Bag is Authentic or not. Also, if you could tell me what model this is?
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy!





imfabulous said:


> I am sorry for not using the format. I just read the guidelines now. I bought this from a Japan PreLoved Reseller here in Dubai via Facebook. FB Page name is Safiyah San.




Total fake.  Didn't even need to look at all the photos.

PS: Tip for the future: NEVER, EVER, EVER buy bags from Facebook sellers. Haven for counterfeiters.


----------



## Prada Psycho

anagor said:


> Hi all,
> willing to purchase this item and would be extremely thankful if you could help authenticate it.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 nylon bag
> Listing number: N.A.
> Seller ID:N.A.
> Link:N.A.
> Comments:N.A.



Fill out the required information for the authentication request.


----------



## imfabulous

Prada Psycho said:


> Total fake.  Didn't even need to look at all the photos.
> 
> PS: Tip for the future: NEVER, EVER, EVER buy bags from Facebook sellers. Haven for counterfeiters.


Thank you so much for your swift response ❤️


----------



## missfiggy

anagor said:


> Hi all,
> willing to purchase this item and would be extremely thankful if you could help authenticate it.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-Edition 2005 nylon bag
> Listing number: N.A.
> Seller ID:N.A.
> Link:N.A.
> Comments:N.A.



Photos inadequate for authentication - please read post #1 for the photos we need.


----------



## sarahanl

Hey all,
I purchased this bag a few days ago recently from a seller however i have now received it and it did not come with the authenticity card (the seller said she would send it on to me when she found it but has since deleted her account which raised red flags for me). I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on it? She has sent a gift receipt which seems authentic and is the correct price however has no accurate item description on so I am still unsure. 

I may just be paranoid, but many thanks in advance if anyone could help me out! xxx

Item Name: Black saffiano re-edition 2005 bag 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## MzSHERRY

MzSHERRY said:


> Item Name: Prada medium nylon backpack
> Listing number: sorry I’m unable to locate this on the Poshmark app?
> Seller ID: haleystout
> Link: https://posh.mk/zt1D27a8Qmb
> Comments: I’ve purchased but just wanted to double check
> 
> TIA if someone has a chance



A few more pictures!


----------



## missfiggy

sarahanl said:


> Hey all,
> I purchased this bag a few days ago recently from a seller however i have now received it and it did not come with the authenticity card (the seller said she would send it on to me when she found it but has since deleted her account which raised red flags for me). I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on it? She has sent a gift receipt which seems authentic and is the correct price however has no accurate item description on so I am still unsure.
> 
> I may just be *paranoid*, but many thanks in advance if anyone could help me out! xxx
> 
> Item Name: Black saffiano re-edition 2005 bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments:



Paranoia is an excellent thing to have when dealing with online sellers of high end, expensive designer goods.  That said, I've only previously seen a couple of these in gold h/w and this one looks correct.  I've looked very hard at minutiae and can't see any red flags.  She may have deleted the account so you couldn't chase her for the cards, or for any number of reasons, but I agree that it doesn't look good.  What site was it sold from please?


----------



## sarahanl

missfiggy said:


> Paranoia is an excellent thing to have when dealing with online sellers of high end, expensive designer goods.  That said, I've only previously seen a couple of these in gold h/w and this one looks correct.  I've looked very hard at minutiae and can't see any red flags.  She may have deleted the account so you couldn't chase her for the cards, or for any number of reasons, but I agree that it doesn't look good.  What site was it sold from please?



Thank you for your reply, it is always great to hear someone’s opinion. It was bought on Depop. I have attached another photo of the stitching around the sholder strap which seems a bit wonky on the right and was the only issue I noticed (may just be poor workmanship) and a photo of the gift receipt. I am considering to get it professionally authenticated just for peace of mind if she does not want to provide me with the authenticity card.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I would like to request authentication for this bowler bag on Ebay please! I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm a huge fan of the Spring 2000 runway collection from Miuccia, so I'd love to add a piece from it like this bag to my collection!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Vitello Drive Black Smooth Leather Small Bowler Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 265003220664
> Seller ID: shoppinggirl36
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265003220664?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=6c12593bbe8143dcaa3bcff37da6063b&pid=100970&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=265003220664&itm=265003220664&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:71915030-71c4-11ec-884c-fef8af8cd529|parentrq:4201967517e0ab84773b417cffdd56bc|iid:1
> Comment: I'm not sure if the pics are sufficient, but there are some detailed shots so I thought I'd give it a try.
> Thanks so much!!!





Bratty1919 said:


> This should be fine



Hi @Bratty1919 !! Thank you so much for looking at the bag listing for me. The bag was delivered to me today. Everything looks good. But I noticed a concerning detail (or lack thereof) on the bag that was not in any of the pics from the listing. The main zipper of the bag has no hallmark or zipper brand on the underside which I thought was concerning, but of course I'm unsure and no expert. It is just a plain silver zip with a little mark on the front edge of the zip.

I'm sorry, I was so late for work that I wasn't able to take a pic. But can do so once I get home tonight. Just thought I'd ask for your opinion. Thank you!!!!


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this Prada bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos and the code number inside please check this out, thank you so much 

Item Name: Prada Re-edition 2000 nylon bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: Şölen
Link: https://offerup.com/item/detail/1336785501


----------



## Prada Psycho

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this Prada bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos and the code number inside please check this out, thank you so much
> 
> Item Name: Prada Re-edition 2000 nylon bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: Şölen
> Link: https://offerup.com/item/detail/1336785501



The price alone screams fake, but the photos verify it.


----------



## coconuthoney4

Prada Psycho said:


> The price alone screams fake, but the photos verify it.


so the bag isn't real? i thought i hit the jackpot thank you hahah!


----------



## wallacesu

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Bag
Listing number:
Seller ID:@dailyposhmark
Link:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Prada-Tessuto-Bag-61d8ce3d6f6c91b5c4a0d8d6
Comments: purchased about a week ago but not 100% about the authenticity because the r is missing the notch in the badge. Thank you so much for your help! Attached are some extra photos


----------



## Prada Psycho

coconuthoney4 said:


> so the bag isn't real? i thought i hit the jackpot thank you hahah!



You know the old saying:  If it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## elainedelainey

Hi Authenticators! I really need your help in authenticating my prada saffiano bag. I purchased it a while ago from a local reseller shop in Singapore, so there's no link to a website, but if you will be kind enough to help that would be amazing. I don't believe it to be fake, but after seeing this page, I'm shocked to see the amount of super fakes and how scarily simillar they are to the real ones, and it makes me doubt my bag now Hopefully these pictures will be sufficient thank you so much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## elainedelainey

In continuation to my previous post, yes they have the receipt lol but you never know right, they could be counterfeit or exchanged somehowplease and thank youu authenticators!


----------



## missfiggy

wallacesu said:


> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID:@dailyposhmark
> Link:https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Prada-Tessuto-Bag-61d8ce3d6f6c91b5c4a0d8d6
> Comments: purchased about a week ago but not 100% about the authenticity because the r is missing the notch in the badge. Thank you so much for your help! Attached are some extra photos



This looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

elainedelainey said:


> In continuation to my previous post, yes they have the receipt lol but you never know right, they could be counterfeit or exchanged somehowplease and thank youu authenticators!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304223
> View attachment 5304224
> View attachment 5304225
> View attachment 5304226
> View attachment 5304227
> View attachment 5304228
> View attachment 5304229
> View attachment 5304232
> View attachment 5304233
> View attachment 5304234
> View attachment 5304235



Stop worrying, it's authentic.


----------



## elainedelainey

missfiggy said:


> Stop worrying, it's authentic.


Yayy! Thanks so much for your help truly appreciate it!


----------



## Joey0991

Hi lovely experts!

I purchased this from Vestiaire Collective (prior to stumbling across this forum), so would love to see if it's able to be authenticated. It's on it's way to me so I only have limited photos from the listing, but hoping they will suffice. Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name: CAHIER LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: riglam
     >Classified as an 'Expert Seller'
     >Seller profile: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-8054923.shtml
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-20037389.shtml
Comments: N/A


----------



## lankydog

Hi lovely Prada people!

Could someone please help with authenticating this astrology Cahier? As I'm a first time Prada customer, any advice would be much appreciated!

Item Name: Prada Velvet Clutch Bag (Cahier Astrology small, black velvet)
Listing number: 20474776
Seller ID: @MaggieChen2015
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../black-velvet-prada-clutch-bag-20474776.shtml
Comments: The seller has sold several astrology Cahier bags recently, without authenticity documents/receipts but they passed Vestiaire authentication.

Also, would anyone have tips about where to buy an astrology Cahier more generally, preferably in the EU?

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Joey0991 said:


> Hi lovely experts!
> 
> I purchased this from Vestiaire Collective (prior to stumbling across this forum), so would love to see if it's able to be authenticated. It's on it's way to me so I only have limited photos from the listing, but hoping they will suffice. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: CAHIER LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: riglam
> >Classified as an 'Expert Seller'
> >Seller profile: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-8054923.shtml
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-20037389.shtml
> Comments: N/A



Nothing about this bag causes me any alarms.  Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

lankydog said:


> Hi lovely Prada people!
> 
> Could someone please help with authenticating this astrology Cahier? As I'm a first time Prada customer, any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Velvet Clutch Bag (Cahier Astrology small, black velvet)
> Listing number: 20474776
> Seller ID: @MaggieChen2015
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../black-velvet-prada-clutch-bag-20474776.shtml
> Comments: The seller has sold several astrology Cahier bags recently, without authenticity documents/receipts but they passed Vestiaire authentication.
> 
> Also, would anyone have tips about where to buy an astrology Cahier more generally, preferably in the EU?
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5305739
> 
> View attachment 5305740
> 
> View attachment 5305741
> 
> View attachment 5305742



Not really enough photos for authentication, but no alarms or red flags so far.


----------



## Joey0991

missfiggy said:


> Nothing about this bag causes me any alarms.  Looks authentic.



Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this one for me - I really appreciate it. So excited for it to arrive!


----------



## IntheOcean

Item Name: Prada Tote BN1844 (I think so)
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: here (sorry, not in Engish)
Comments: 
Could you guys please take a look at this pink (Tamaris, probably?) Prada tote I impulsively bought a few days ago. The photos in the listing were absolutely useless, so I took my own. The bag is quite distressed, but the price was very low, so I'm happy with all the wear and tear if the bag proves to be authentic. If you need any more pictures, let me know. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

More photos:


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> More photos:
> 
> View attachment 5310485
> View attachment 5310486
> View attachment 5310487
> View attachment 5310488
> View attachment 5310489
> View attachment 5310490
> View attachment 5310491
> View attachment 5310492
> View attachment 5310493



Rode hard and put away wet.  Are you planning to restore it? 

Looks authentic and from about 2010/2011.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Rode hard and put away wet.  Are you planning to restore it?
> 
> Looks authentic and from about 2010/2011.


Thank you, missfiggy!  Very pleased that this baby turned out to be authentic.

What happens to Saffiano leather when the bag's put away wet? Is that why it kind of feels a bit like... rubber? I can feel that it's leather and it smells like it should, but when I touch this bag and the Saffy I'd bought years ago (that's also from 2010 or so, authenticated here,) they feel very different. I'm thinking of restoring it, yes. I didn't expect this much corner wear and handle wear - the handles are quite bad on the inside. And the loss of structure was quite an unpleasant surprise, too. But like I said, I paid very little for it.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, missfiggy!  Very pleased that this baby turned out to be authentic.
> 
> What happens to Saffiano leather when the bag's put away wet? Is that why it kind of feels a bit like... rubber? I can feel that it's leather and it smells like it should, but when I touch this bag and the Saffy I'd bought years ago (that's also from 2010 or so, authenticated here,) they feel very different. I'm thinking of restoring it, yes. I didn't expect this much corner wear and handle wear - the handles are quite bad on the inside. And the loss of structure was quite an unpleasant surprise, too. But like I said, I paid very little for it.



It may well have been stored damp, which would have affected the leather.

The "rode hard..." line was referring to the apparent poor condition of the bag. It's more an expression used by horse owners/riders to explain very poor condition, or illness in a horse. I was usung it to describe how bad the condition of the bag is.

Love to see pics if you do restore it.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> The "rode hard..." line was referring to the apparent poor condition of the bag. It's more an expression used by horse owners/riders to explain very poor condition


 Had never heard the second half of that expression until now, so, thank you 
The lining is ok, mostly. I expected it to be worse after seeing the exterior. I'll see what I can do with the bag. But I'm happy that it's not fake.


----------



## adeb

Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Leather Bifold Wallet Men
Listing number: 384660757042
Seller ID: chance713
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/384660757042

Comments:

Hi all, I just purchased this wallet last night from well known eBay seller but now see that they’ve had some issues in the past.  Could you please let me know if there are some red flags? 

The pictures are from the listing as I haven’t received the item yet.

I understand these wallets are probably easy to counterfeit and hard to authenticate based on pictures alone -- but any info is greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

adeb said:


> Item Name: PRADA Saffiano Leather Bifold Wallet Men
> Listing number: 384660757042
> Seller ID: chance713
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/384660757042
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi all, I just purchased this wallet last night from well known eBay seller but now see that they’ve had some issues in the past.  Could you please let me know if there are some red flags?
> 
> The pictures are from the listing as I haven’t received the item yet.
> 
> I understand these wallets are probably easy to counterfeit and hard to authenticate based on pictures alone -- but any info is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5311952
> View attachment 5311954
> View attachment 5311955
> View attachment 5311956
> View attachment 5311957
> View attachment 5311958



Looks like it MIGHT be authentic. But impossible to be sure without actually handling it.


----------



## adeb

missfiggy said:


> Looks like it MIGHT be authentic. But impossible to be sure without actually handling it.


Thank you missfiggy!  I've never owned a Prada wallet or purse before;  Once the shipment arrives hopefully the quality level will be self-evident, and I'll try to compare the item with ones at the local Prada store.


----------



## xoxoh

Hi, bought this from *******! As it is my first time purchasing from this web, seeking help here on product’s authenticity

Item Name: Prada Logo Plaque Bifold Wallet
Listing number:< not sure where to find this>
Seller ID: *******
Link: https://sg.*******.com/products/pra...vZ1Byb2R1Y3RWYXJpYW50OnA3aFdyNXg2TFFrcGZzS3pS
Comments: -

thank you!!!


----------



## cremefraiche

Hi guys! Can this be authenticated?
Seller is a local consignment shop in Toronto.


----------



## sh3na

Item Name: Prada Oversized Logo-plaque Leather Mini Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: This was given as a birthday gift by my friend from JP. i'm just wondering if it's authentic. Thank you


----------



## sh3na

Additional pictures.


----------



## cremefraiche

Item Name: Prada Wallet on Chain
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: lafayette_consignment
Link: n/a
Comments: asked seller for authentication card but it does not come with one. Only the box.


----------



## missfiggy

sh3na said:


> Additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317183
> View attachment 5317184
> View attachment 5317185



Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## missfiggy

xoxoh said:


> Hi, bought this from *******! As it is my first time purchasing from this web, seeking help here on product’s authenticity
> 
> Item Name: Prada Logo Plaque Bifold Wallet
> Listing number:< not sure where to find this>
> Seller ID: *******
> Link: https://sg.*******.com/products/pra...vZ1Byb2R1Y3RWYXJpYW50OnA3aFdyNXg2TFFrcGZzS3pS
> Comments: -
> 
> thank you!!!



The site name has been edited so the link doesn't work.  Can you please tell me the site name by typing it in with a space between each letter?  Many thanks.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Hi, guys. Can you guys help authenticate this bag? These pics are advertised by the seller.


----------



## meow47

Hi, hope I get this right:

Item Name: Prada Cleo Brushed leather shoulder bag
Listing number: na
Seller ID: na
Link: na
Comments: received as a gift

Thanks in advance


----------



## missfiggy

meow47 said:


> Hi, hope I get this right:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cleo Brushed leather shoulder bag
> Listing number: na
> Seller ID: na
> Link: na
> Comments: received as a gift
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5322701
> View attachment 5322702
> View attachment 5322703
> View attachment 5322704
> View attachment 5322705
> View attachment 5322706
> View attachment 5322707
> View attachment 5322709
> View attachment 5322710
> View attachment 5322711
> View attachment 5322712
> View attachment 5322713



Not my forte,  but I see nothing that would make me think it's fake.


----------



## Shaandy

Hi, this is my first time using this website so apologies if I am not doing it right. I have purchased a prada nylon pouch from ebay and was fairly happy it was genuine until I saw the product info card. Please can you look at the following images and let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## eline.ag

Item Name: Prada cap Black/red
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rada/black-synthetic-prada-hat-20987581.shtml

Comments:
Hello! I need help authenticating this prada cap on Vestiaire collective. The slightly crooked triangle logo on the leather piece and the R without the notch on the card is what is questionable for me. Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

Shaandy said:


> Hi, this is my first time using this website so apologies if I am not doing it right. I have purchased a prada nylon pouch from ebay and was fairly happy it was genuine until I saw the product info card. Please can you look at the following images and let me know what you think. Thanks.



ebay link to the sale and photos of the actual item please.  We need to know what style we are dealing with.


----------



## Shaandy

missfiggy said:


> ebay link to the sale and photos of the actual item please.  We need to know what style we are dealing with.



Hi sorry this took a little time, I'm not used to this process. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Re...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Shaandy

missfiggy said:


> ebay link to the sale and photos of the actual item please.  We need to know what style we are dealing with.



Hi sorry this took a little time, I'm not used to this process. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Re...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## missfiggy

Shaandy said:


> Hi sorry this took a little time, I'm not



Some inconsistencies on this which I do not like.


----------



## Shaandy

Shaandy said:


> Hi sorry this took a little time, I'm not used to this process. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Re...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0





Shaandy said:


> Hi sorry this took a little time, I'm not used to this process. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Re...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Apparently the seller won it as a prize from public desire and then it was delivered by mytheresa.


missfiggy said:


> Some inconsistencies on this which I do not like.


Ok thank you for taking the time to do this. I really appreciate that. I had my concerns. May I ask what the inconsistancies were so I can present those to the seller and hopefully get my money back? Very kind regards


----------



## Shaandy

Shaandy said:


> Apparently the seller won it as a prize from public desire and then it was delivered by mytheresa.
> 
> Ok thank you for taking the time to do this. I really appreciate that. I had my concerns. May I ask what the inconsistancies were so I can present those to the seller and hopefully get my money back? Very kind regards


I did post some earlier more detailed pics but they may have gone into a different thread as im not sure exactly how to


Shaandy said:


> Apparently the seller won it as a prize from public desire and then it was delivered by mytheresa.
> 
> Ok thank you for taking the time to do this. I really appreciate that. I had my concerns. May I ask what the inconsistancies were so I can present those to the seller and hopefully get my money back? Very kind regards


I did post some earlier, more detailed pics but they must be in a previous thread as i am very inexperienced on this site. I really appreciate the help you have given.


----------



## missfiggy

Shaandy said:


> Apparently the seller won it as a prize from public desire and then it was delivered by mytheresa.
> 
> Ok thank you for taking the time to do this. I really appreciate that. I had my concerns. May I ask what the inconsistancies were so I can present those to the seller and hopefully get my money back? Very kind regards



Sorry, we don't give out any authentication information. If you need an authentication to make a claim against a seller, you will need to obtain a written statement of authenticity/or non authenticity.  These can be obtained from any of the many reputable authentication agencies which can be found by doing a google search. They will charge a fee for this service.


----------



## meow47

missfiggy said:


> Not my forte,  but I see nothing that would make me think it's fake.


Thanks for that


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Borsina Prada
*Item Number*: 1629146036-borsina-prada
*Seller ID*: svintd9
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1629146036-borsina-prada

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PrussianPursie95

Hello lovely ladies,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I’m thinking it’s a vitello crossbody, but not sure.


----------



## Prada Psycho

PrussianPursie95 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I’m thinking it’s a vitello crossbody, but not sure.



Authentication request format per page one of this thread is required, however this one gets a pass since it's fake and then some.


----------



## Catcook

Item Name: *Prada BR3274 Women's Leather Shoulder Bag Nero BF539177*
Listing number: 313861991862
Seller ID: elady01
Link: eBay Link Here
Comments: I haven’t communicated with the seller, as I've learned sellers in Japan are often dealing with warehouses and say they can't get additional pictures.  I’m really hoping these pictures are enough to get an opinion!  They magnify well...  

It’s on sale for another 3 days, and I’ve been searching for a calf skin Easy bag to purchase.  Some I've seen say Vitello, not calf leather, (and not Vitello Daino).  I don't know what that's about.  There is a 30 day return, so that’s positive.  Thank you so much for your help!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 xo


----------



## Prada Psycho

Catcook said:


> Item Name: *Prada BR3274 Women's Leather Shoulder Bag Nero BF539177*
> Listing number: 313861991862
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: eBay Link Here
> Comments: I haven’t communicated with the seller, as I've learned sellers in Japan are often dealing with warehouses and say they can't get additional pictures.  I’m really hoping these pictures are enough to get an opinion!  They magnify well...
> 
> It’s on sale for another 3 days, and I’ve been searching for a calf skin Easy bag to purchase.  Some I've seen say Vitello, not calf leather, (and not Vitello Daino).  I don't know what that's about.  There is a 30 day return, so that’s positive.  Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330730
> View attachment 5330731
> View attachment 5330732
> View attachment 5330733
> View attachment 5330734
> View attachment 5330735
> View attachment 5330736
> View attachment 5330737
> View attachment 5330738
> View attachment 5330739
> View attachment 5330740
> View attachment 5330741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xo



Looks authentic and looks to be in amazing condition.  It's at least 15+/- years old.


----------



## cookcather

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks authentic and looks to be in amazing condition.  It's at least 15+/- years old.



Thanks sooo much PP!! It hasn’t been an “easy” search.   I stupidly sold mine a few years ago, originally bought in London in the mid 2000s, and regretted it ever since. The clasp on this one isn’t the same, but everything else looks about perfect!


----------



## Prada Psycho

cookcather said:


> Thanks sooo much PP!! It hasn’t been an “easy” search.   I stupidly sold mine a few years ago, originally bought in London in the mid 2000s, and regretted it ever since. The clasp on this one isn’t the same, but everything else looks about perfect!




I wasn't responding to your post. I don't even see an authentication request from you.


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> I wasn't responding to your post. I don't even see an authentication request from you.



Maybe someone has two IDs 
Catcook and Cookcather?
Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## cookcather

poopsie said:


> Maybe someone has two IDs
> Catcook and Cookcather?
> Wouldn't be the first time



They are both me! I seem to have different names depending on which device I’m on.  I’ll figure it out and stick to a single name going forward. Thanks for calling that to my attention, it’s definitely confusing.


----------



## Prada Psycho

poopsie said:


> Maybe someone has two IDs
> Catcook and Cookcather?
> Wouldn't be the first time


I guess you don't understand that I KNEW what was going on?


----------



## Prada Psycho

cookcather said:


> They are both me! I seem to have different names depending on which device I’m on.  I’ll figure it out and stick to a single name going forward. Thanks for calling that to my attention, it’s definitely confusing.


Check in with Vlad.  He can fix that for you.


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Borsetta Prada
*Item Number*: 1645446413-borsetta-prada
*Seller ID*: annasalo
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1645446413-borsetta-prada

Thank you for your help.


----------



## zebbywebby

Hello everyone. I recently purchased this wallet from a private seller offline, and would like to kindly request your expertise to authenticate it. Thank you.

*Item Name:* Portafolio-Portamon Vit. Daino 1M0170 in Nero
*Listing number:* n/a
*Seller ID:* n/a
*Link:* n/a
*Comments: *I bought it offline from a private seller. Leather feels supple and soft. There is a popped stitch on the front flap but otherwise, it looks really nice. Photos of the wallet are as below.


----------



## missfiggy

zebbywebby said:


> Hello everyone. I recently purchased this wallet from a private seller offline, and would like to kindly request your expertise to authenticate it. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name:* Portafolio-Portamon Vit. Daino 1M0170 in Nero
> *Listing number:* n/a
> *Seller ID:* n/a
> *Link:* n/a
> *Comments: *I bought it offline from a private seller. Leather feels supple and soft. There is a popped stitch on the front flap but otherwise, it looks really nice. Photos of the wallet are as below.
> 
> View attachment 5333362
> View attachment 5333363
> View attachment 5333364
> View attachment 5333365
> View attachment 5333366
> View attachment 5333367
> View attachment 5333368
> View attachment 5333371



Looks like it's authentic with the proviso that it is impossible to be 100% sure about any of these small leather items.


----------



## zebbywebby

missfiggy said:


> Looks like it's authentic with the proviso that it is impossible to be 100% sure about any of these small leather items.


Thank you missfiggy for your valuable input.


----------



## MiaKing

Good morning. I'm eyeing this bag and wonder if it's authentic. Can someone, please take a look? Thank you.

Item Name: prada bag (don't know model)
Listing number: don't have
Seller ID: FancierFinancier
Link: https://merc.li/szwX4vbAb
Comments: can someone please let me know the estimated retail price for this bag as well? She said 2650 but because I don't know the brand I want to make sure


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Good morning. I'm eyeing this bag and wonder if it's authentic. Can someone, please take a look? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: prada bag (don't know model)
> Listing number: don't have
> Seller ID: FancierFinancier
> Link: https://merc.li/szwX4vbAb
> Comments: can someone please let me know the estimated retail price for this bag as well? She said 2650 but because I don't know the brand I want to make sure



Can't authenticate without better photos of the lining.  As for the retail, that bag is around 10-15+/- years old. At that time, it would have been around $1500 USD+/- No idea where the seller is coming up with that ridiculous price.


----------



## MiaKing

Wow thank you for letting me know. That's why I wanted to ask. That's crazy... definitely not buying...


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Wow thank you for letting me know. That's why I wanted to ask. That's crazy... definitely not buying...


Sellers can quote any retail price they like.  It's what they're selling the bag for that counts.  If it's authentic and in really good condition, that's not a bad price.  At least $100 less would be better.


----------



## VictoriaCast96

Looking to purchase this bag. Seller sent me these photos. Real?


----------



## missfiggy

Great_Iskander said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please?
> 
> *Item Name*: Borsetta Prada
> *Item Number*: 1645446413-borsetta-prada
> *Seller ID*: annasalo
> *Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/1645446413-borsetta-prada
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Not really enough photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## missfiggy

VictoriaCast96 said:


> Looking to purchase this bag. Seller sent me these photos. Real?



W O W!!!  No please, no thank you.  And you want free, expert advice.

I can tell immediately whether this is or isn't authentic.

But, it's *MY* expert opinion and I only give it free when I receive the courtesy of a polite question with either a please or thankyou. Or better still BOTH.


----------



## missfiggy

VictoriaCast96 said:


> Looking to purchase this bag. Seller sent me these photos. Real?



AND posting without CORRECT FORMAT.


----------



## SauleMes

Hi I found this dress in the thrift store. I was trying to look up on internet for more detils about this garmet but couldnt find anything… Could you please help me to authenticate it and if you know which year it could be made and what model?


----------



## Great_Iskander

missfiggy said:


> Not really enough photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


Thank you.


----------



## MiaKing

Prada Psycho said:


> Sellers can quote any retail price they like.  It's what they're selling the bag for that counts.  If it's authentic and in really good condition, that's not a bad price.  At least $100 less would be better.



Good morning again, I just received the better photo of the lining, so I'll just upload it here if that'd be ok. If the price will be better then I will consider I guess. Can you please take a look again? Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Good morning again, I just received the better photo of the lining, so I'll just upload it here if that'd be ok. If the price will be better then I will consider I guess. Can you please take a look again? Thank you


While I'm leaning towards authentic, it's still not a good enough photo to verify authenticity with 100% certainty.  If you buy it, make sure you've got return options and use a payment source that's got your back (like American Express).  You can post your own photos here after you get the bag and we can get a better look at the details.


----------



## MiaKing

Prada Psycho said:


> While I'm leaning towards authentic, it's still not a good enough photo to verify authenticity with 100% certainty.  If you buy it, make sure you've got return options and use a payment source that's got your back (like American Express).  You can post your own photos here after you get the bag and we can get a better look at the details.




Thank you very much for letting me know. Because she doesn't really provide any good quality pictures even though I requested them I will just move on. I can't really even see the condition of the bag at this point. Although I bought it, I requested a cancelation and gladly she canceled my order. 

Now I'm gonna be more annoying, because I have found another one I would like to buy. It's exactly the same and I would love to hear about this. If I can, please? Does it look authentic? I hope her pictures are better. Thank you a lot 

Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag?
Item number: B4393?
Seller name: love, Luxury.
Link: https://merc.li/jyB4b3Jub


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Thank you very much for letting me know. Because she doesn't really provide any good quality pictures even though I requested them I will just move on. I can't really even see the condition of the bag at this point. Although I bought it, I requested a cancelation and gladly she canceled my order.
> 
> Now I'm gonna be more annoying, because I have found another one I would like to buy. It's exactly the same and I would love to hear about this. If I can, please? Does it look authentic? I hope her pictures are better. Thank you a lot
> 
> Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag?
> Item number: B4393?
> Seller name: love, Luxury.
> Link: https://merc.li/jyB4b3Jub



These vintage Prada nylon bags aren't my forte. @Bratty1919  is our go to authenticator of these bags.  Wait and see what she has to say.  All I can tell you is *if* this is authentic, it's easily 25+/- years old.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Hello, wonderful tPF authenticators! I was hoping to get my latest pre-loved Prada purchase authenticated. Thank you in advance for any help you can give!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir + C 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: @missalih
Link: https://posh.mk/cofuJwSqYnb
Comments: Authenticated by Poshmark Authentication but would love to have peace of mind here)


----------



## Prada Psycho

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hello, wonderful tPF authenticators! I was hoping to get my latest pre-loved Prada purchase authenticated. Thank you in advance for any help you can give!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Cuir + C
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: @missalih
> Link: https://posh.mk/cofuJwSqYnb
> Comments: Authenticated by Poshmark Authentication but would love to have peace of mind here)
> 
> View attachment 5338123
> View attachment 5338124
> View attachment 5338126
> View attachment 5338127
> View attachment 5338128
> View attachment 5338129
> View attachment 5338130
> View attachment 5338131
> View attachment 5338132


Take a deep breath and enjoy this lovely authentic Prada. Sometimes Poshmark comes through.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Prada Psycho said:


> Take a deep breath and enjoy this lovely authentic Prada. Sometimes Poshmark comes through.



Thank you so much, authenticators!! I appreciate everything you do!


----------



## CarrieWilson

Item Name:Messenger
Listing number:BT1738
Seller IDowei11685863
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/prada/navy-cloth-prada-bag-21306179.shtml
Comments:hello , would you check this one, please. Thank you.


----------



## lezle

Hello experts! I’ve never seen this canvas tote before..it looks kinda suspicious. Pls help to authenticate, appreciate your help! 
thank you so much!


----------



## Great_Iskander

missfiggy said:


> Not really enough photos but looks authentic from what I can see.


What year do you think it might be from, please?


----------



## missfiggy

lezle said:


> Hello experts! I’ve never seen this canvas tote before..it looks kinda suspicious. Pls help to authenticate, appreciate your help!
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343208
> View attachment 5343209
> View attachment 5343210
> View attachment 5343211
> View attachment 5343212



Format?


----------



## Bratty1919

MiaKing said:


> Thank you very much for letting me know. Because she doesn't really provide any good quality pictures even though I requested them I will just move on. I can't really even see the condition of the bag at this point. Although I bought it, I requested a cancelation and gladly she canceled my order.
> 
> Now I'm gonna be more annoying, because I have found another one I would like to buy. It's exactly the same and I would love to hear about this. If I can, please? Does it look authentic? I hope her pictures are better. Thank you a lot
> 
> Item name: PRADA Tessuto Nylon Chain Shoulder Bag?
> Item number: B4393?
> Seller name: love, Luxury.
> Link: https://merc.li/jyB4b3Jub



The interior photos are terrible.


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> These vintage Prada nylon bags aren't my forte. @Bratty1919  is our go to authenticator of these bags.  Wait and see what she has to say.  All I can tell you is *if* this is authentic, it's easily 25+/- years old.




The interior photos are terrible.


----------



## marinlove

Hi guys,

I'm not super familiar with Prada, but I got this Prada Signeux from a trusted seller. She mentioned that she is ambivalent about this purse and she let me borrow it for analysis.

Can you help me authenticate it?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

marinlove said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not super familiar with Prada, but I got this Prada Signeux from a trusted seller. She mentioned that she is ambivalent about this purse and she let me borrow it for analysis.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> Thank you so much!!




  Use the correct authentication request format. Who is this "trusted seller" you mention?  I'm ready with a response after that.


----------



## marinlove

Prada Psycho said:


> Use the correct authentication request format. Who is this "trusted seller" you mention?  I'm ready with a response after that.



Hi,

I'm so sorry. I live in Brazil, so it's a Brazilian site called DesapegoLegal:

*Item Name:BOLSA PRADA SIGNAUX NAPPA LEATHER PRETA*
*Listing number: LI0809012021
Link: https://www.desapegolegal.com.br/bolsas/crossbody/bolsa-prada-signaux-nappa-leather-preta*
*Comments:

Edit to Add, I've sold many of my own items through them.*


----------



## Prada Psycho

marinlove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm so sorry. I live in Brazil, so it's a Brazilian site called DesapegoLegal:
> 
> *Item Name:BOLSA PRADA SIGNAUX NAPPA LEATHER PRETA*
> *Listing number: LI0809012021
> Link: https://www.desapegolegal.com.br/bolsas/crossbody/bolsa-prada-signaux-nappa-leather-preta*
> *Comments:
> 
> Edit to Add, I've sold many of my own items through them.*



Never trust this "trusted seller" in  the future.  This is a seriously fake, fake bag.


----------



## chelseygem

Hiiiii can someone please help me in authenticating this Prada Handbag. I asked the seller for a receipt but she says she got in the year 2006 or 2007 and doesn’t have a receipt..

thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chelseygem said:


> Hiiiii can someone please help me in authenticating this Prada Handbag. I asked the seller for a receipt but she says she got in the year 2006 or 2007 and doesn’t have a receipt..
> 
> thanks in advance !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348217
> View attachment 5348218
> View attachment 5348219
> View attachment 5348220
> View attachment 5348221


Authentication request format?


----------



## chelseygem

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


Sorry it’s my first time using this authentication site… where would I be able to find the authentification format ??


----------



## chelseygem

chelseygem said:


> Sorry it’s my first time using this authentication site… where would I be able to find the authentification format ??


Got it !
here it is


Item Name: PRADA BLACK SHOULDER BAG STUDDED LEATHER DETAILS
Listing number: (has ended since I purchased the bag already) 
Seller ID: agc-1775
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/363749136734
Comments: I don’t know the name of the handbag as the seller didn’t list it only what’s above on the “item name” and I can’t find the link because I have already purchased the bag..


----------



## Prada Psycho

chelseygem said:


> Got it !
> here it is
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BLACK SHOULDER BAG STUDDED LEATHER DETAILS
> Listing number: (has ended since I purchased the bag already)
> Seller ID: agc-1775
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/363749136734
> Comments: I don’t know the name of the handbag as the seller didn’t list it only what’s above on the “item name” and I can’t find the link because I have already purchased the bag..



We'll need better photos to accurately assess.  When it arrives, post your own photos as outlined in in the first post in this thread, especially the lining and inside tags.


----------



## marinlove

Prada Psycho said:


> Never trust this "trusted seller" in  the future.  This is a seriously fake, fake bag.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## thisisit

Hello,

Here is the item I have my eye on. Is it authentic?

Item Name: *Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag*
Listing number: I don't have
Seller ID:  Real Reseller
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...ghtspeed_banner&referralCode=messenger_banner
Comments: Thank you for your help!


----------



## thisisit

And here is the second option

Item Name: *Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag*
Listing number: I don't have
Seller ID:  serendipityvivi 
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/1800-Prada-Re-Edition-2005-6227a5d0446e595f6f614331
Comments: Thank you for your help!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hello. Just discovered this thread but already purchased this vintage Prada from Poshmark. Would love your help authenticating it. Thank you!

Item Name: Vintage PRADA Tessuto Nylon Kisslock Shoulder Bag Black
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: luxconsignnyc
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...k-Shoulder-Bag-Black-6212c0273a0db909c6dd1c46
Comments: I should be receiving this bag today if you need more photos.. thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

luxstina said:


> Hello. Just discovered this thread but already purchased this vintage Prada from Poshmark. Would love your help authenticating it. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage PRADA Tessuto Nylon Kisslock Shoulder Bag Black
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: luxconsignnyc
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...k-Shoulder-Bag-Black-6212c0273a0db909c6dd1c46
> Comments: I should be receiving this bag today if you need more photos.. thank you!



Since you already bought this, post your own pictures once you receive it.


----------



## missfiggy

thisisit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is the item I have my eye on. Is it authentic?
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag*
> Listing number: I don't have
> Seller ID:  Real Reseller
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...ghtspeed_banner&referralCode=messenger_banner
> Comments: Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5350139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350145



Photos are of an authentic item.


----------



## missfiggy

thisisit said:


> And here is the second option
> 
> Item Name: *Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag*
> Listing number: I don't have
> Seller ID:  serendipityvivi
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/1800-Prada-Re-Edition-2005-6227a5d0446e595f6f614331
> Comments: Thank you for your help!



Might be authentic but photos are missing some very key indicators.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi!! Hope you all have been well! I wanted to request authentication for this Prada bag.

Item Name: PRADA Nappa Sport Tote Black
Listing number: 967284
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nappa-sport-tote-black-967284
Comments: Seems like a much older model, but not entirely sure about the year or season. Also, hoping the pics are sufficient, fashionphile has been hit or miss lately with the pictures.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!! Hope you all have been well! I wanted to request authentication for this Prada bag.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Nappa Sport Tote Black
> Listing number: 967284
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nappa-sport-tote-black-967284
> Comments: Seems like a much older model, but not entirely sure about the year or season. Also, hoping the pics are sufficient, fashionphile has been hit or miss lately with the pictures.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Please disregard, the bag has sold out. Thank you so much though!!!


----------



## MiaKing

Good afternoon, may I ask if this bag seems authentic? It's on Mercari, it looks kind of not like prada, but I don't know too much about prada so I most likely mistaken. Thank you   

Item Name: prada nylon tote shoulder bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: TheBagFinder
Link: https://merc.li/dpdfn5Eub
Comments:


----------



## hyj6818

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this item? Thank you so much.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Pink Card holder

Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/331252145620405/


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Good afternoon, may I ask if this bag seems authentic? It's on Mercari, it looks kind of not like prada, but I don't know too much about prada so I most likely mistaken. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: prada nylon tote shoulder bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: TheBagFinder
> Link: https://merc.li/dpdfn5Eub
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5357981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357988


Need better photos of the lining, the inside logo tag and the Prada stamps on the metal zipper pull to be sure, but it looks OK so far. It's a cute little bag, around 10+/- years old.  I had a few of them back in the day in several different colors.


----------



## jilar

Hi;

Planning to buy this bag, could you please give me some opinions;









						Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag Cameo Beige *BRAND NEW*  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag Cameo Beige *BRAND NEW* at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Many thanks


----------



## PurseChick77

I bought this Prada backpack on eBay aver a week ago and just want peace of mind!  

Item Name: Auth PRADA B2811 Black Nylon & Leather Backpack
Listing number: 325006353122
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Comments:

Thank you!!


----------



## MiaKing

Prada Psycho said:


> Need better photos of the lining, the inside logo tag and the Prada stamps on the metal zipper pull to be sure, but it looks OK so far. It's a cute little bag, around 10+/- years old.  I had a few of them back in the day in several different colors.




Thanks a lot!    Do you happen to remember the name of the bag? I tried google reverse image search but came up with nothing


----------



## Prada Psycho

MiaKing said:


> Thanks a lot!    Do you happen to remember the name of the bag? I tried google reverse image search but came up with nothing


Prada rarely names their bags.  The closest descriptive name would be chevron quilted tessuto nylon shoulder bag. If there were cards, it would probably just say "Tessuto  Tote" or something along those lines.


----------



## missfiggy

PurseChick77 said:


> I bought this Prada backpack on eBay aver a week ago and just want peace of mind!
> 
> Item Name: Auth PRADA B2811 Black Nylon & Leather Backpack
> Listing number: 325006353122
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-PRADA...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you!!



No photos.


----------



## missfiggy

jilar said:


> Hi;
> 
> Planning to buy this bag, could you please give me some opinions;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag Cameo Beige *BRAND NEW*  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Re-Edition 2005 Re-Nylon bag Cameo Beige *BRAND NEW* at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Format?  Inadequate photos.


----------



## PurseChick77

missfiggy said:


> No photos.











						Auth PRADA B2811 Black Nylon & Leather Backpack  | eBay
					

Logo Jacquard. MaterialNylon & Leather. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Caviar Skin. Garden Party PM. The Giant Envelope Clutch Bag. Sport Line.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## PurseChick77

PurseChick77 said:


> Auth PRADA B2811 Black Nylon & Leather Backpack  | eBay
> 
> 
> Logo Jacquard. MaterialNylon & Leather. Fourre Tout Tote PM. Fourre Tout Tote MM. Caviar Skin. Garden Party PM. The Giant Envelope Clutch Bag. Sport Line.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



If you click on it after going to the link, the pictures are there


----------



## sassification

Hi! I am new to prada, pls help me authenticate this for a peace of mind.. thank u in advance! Hope i did the right format 


Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Nero Bz2811 Black Medium Nylon Backpack 
Listing number: nil , got it from local private seller and it is in my possession
Seller ID: nil
Link: nil
Comments: seller says she got it from europe around 2019


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi! I am new to prada, pls help me authenticate this for a peace of mind.. thank u in advance! Hope i did the right format
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Nero Bz2811 Black Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: nil , got it from local private seller and it is in my possession
> Seller ID: nil
> Link: nil
> Comments: seller says she got it from europe around 2019


 Adding on pictures


----------



## Prada Psycho

sassification said:


> Hi! I am new to prada, pls help me authenticate this for a peace of mind.. thank u in advance! Hope i did the right format
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Nylon Nero Bz2811 Black Medium Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: nil , got it from local private seller and it is in my possession
> Seller ID: nil
> Link: nil
> Comments: seller says she got it from europe around 2019
> 
> View attachment 5358972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358983


I hope you can get your money back.  It's without a doubt fake.


----------



## sassification

Prada Psycho said:


> I hope you can get your money back.  It's without a doubt fake.


Omg... i am such a noob  thank u and i will try!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sassification said:


> Omg... i am such a noob  thank u and i will try!


Rule #1 with Prada, especially the nylon items:  always buy them in a Prada boutique.  Hope you get your money back.


----------



## sassification

Thank you, appreciate all authenticators' work here - its my first encounter with Prada... now i am very "bitten"


----------



## sassification

Hi, I am giving it one last try - havent bought it.. will wait for authentification first, thank u soo much!


Item Name: prada nylon medium backpack- bought Oct 2021
Listing number: local platform private seller
Seller ID: nil
Link: nil
Comments: from local Prada boutique


----------



## sassification

Hi, I am giving it one last try - havent bought it.. will wait for authentification first, thank u soo much!


Item Name: prada nylon medium backpack- bought Oct 2021
Listing number: local platform private seller
Seller ID: nil
Link: nil
Comments: from local Prada boutique


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi, I am giving it one last try - havent bought it.. will wait for authentification first, thank u soo much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: prada nylon medium backpack- bought Oct 2021
> Listing number: local platform private seller
> Seller ID: nil
> Link: nil
> Comments: from local Prada boutique


More pics pls.


----------



## chiclawyer

Hello wise authenticators! I would be very grateful for your opinion(s) on this backpack! Thank you!!


Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Listing number: 144463980922
Seller ID: ebay seller next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144463980922
Comments: There are tons of additional photos when you click on “description” (including closeups of the triangle plaque, interior, hardware, etc.)


----------



## thebattagirl

Hello all!  I was hoping you could authenticate this Prada for me.  I do not know the name of the bag (any help with that would also be appreciated) but I believe it's an oldie.  The leather feels amazing  TIA!


----------



## thebattagirl

Prada pics #2


----------



## Joey0991

Hi lovely experts!

Would love your help authenticating this item if possible please? You may remember seeing me post the same style bag back in Jan that you helped me authenticate - my sister loved it so much she wants to get the same! I've found another on on Vestiaire. Thank you so much in advance.

Item Name: CAHIER LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Sab (@sab14843058)
>Seller profile: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-14843058.shtml
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-21885958.shtml
Comments: N/A


----------



## Waffel Lover

*Hello! I'm new to this, but hopefully I'll be true to it one day as well* . *In the mean time, I'll cross my fingers that my post will suffice. 

---*

Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Saffiano Lux Nero Black Leather Bauletto Tote Satchel Handbag*
Listing number: *254922910103*
Seller ID: *240lucka464 *
Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/254922910103*
Comments: *N/A*

*Pictures that are needed in order to establish authenticity:*
- Front view of bag
- Zipper & its end
- Hardware
- Base of the handles
- Both sides of all cards
- Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
- Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
- Closeups of main logos 
- Closeups of interior labels/logos 


*The bag I would like to get authenticated: 

Front view of bag



Zipper & its end

*



*Hardware





Base of the handles





Large clear interior photos especially of the linings. One with flash. 



Closeups of main logo(s)*


*



Closeups of interior label(s)/logo(s) 






Both sides of all cards - N/A
Large clear interior photos especially of the linings. Without flash - N/A
Closeups of any luggage labels, both sides - N/A*


Thanks in advance Authenticators!

*- Waffel Lover*


----------



## Prada Psycho

Waffel Lover said:


> *Hello! I'm new to this, but hopefully I'll be true to it one day as well* . *In the mean time, I'll cross my fingers that my post will suffice.
> 
> ---*
> 
> Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Saffiano Lux Nero Black Leather Bauletto Tote Satchel Handbag*
> Listing number: *254922910103*
> Seller ID: *240lucka464 *
> Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/254922910103*
> Comments: *N/A*
> 
> *Pictures that are needed in order to establish authenticity:*
> - Front view of bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Hardware
> - Base of the handles
> - Both sides of all cards
> - Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash and one without
> - Closeups of any luggage labels - both sides
> - Closeups of main logos
> - Closeups of interior labels/logos
> 
> 
> *The bag I would like to get authenticated:
> 
> Front view of bag
> View attachment 5364981
> 
> 
> Zipper & its end
> View attachment 5365073
> *
> View attachment 5364988
> 
> 
> *Hardware
> View attachment 5364990
> 
> View attachment 5364991
> 
> 
> Base of the handles
> View attachment 5364994
> 
> View attachment 5364996
> 
> 
> Large clear interior photos especially of the linings. One with flash.
> View attachment 5365017
> 
> 
> Closeups of main logo(s)*
> View attachment 5365052
> 
> *
> View attachment 5365020
> 
> 
> Closeups of interior label(s)/logo(s)
> View attachment 5365026
> 
> View attachment 5365036
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides of all cards - N/A
> Large clear interior photos especially of the linings. Without flash - N/A
> Closeups of any luggage labels, both sides - N/A*
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Authenticators!
> 
> *- Waffel Lover*


Not convinced this is real.  Too many wonky issues going on.  That said, it's a train wreck for the price they're asking.


----------



## Waffel Lover

Prada Psycho said:


> Not convinced this is real.  Too many wonky issues going on.  That said, it's a train wreck for the price they're asking.



Thanks for the help! I appreciate it a lot. And I agree, it is a bit of a trainweck. The bag and its missing legs does give of a certain "Rode hard, and put away wet"-vibe . I had plans of doing some restoration work, but not anymore!


----------



## Waffel Lover

Let's try this again. Hope I'll have some luck with this one .

Item Name: *Auth PRADA Logos Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Brown Italy F/S 18710bkac*
Listing number: *274721973157 *
Seller ID: *brandmarket1*
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/274721973157
Comments: *N/A


Front view of bag 





Zipper & *
its end - The end is not quite as clear as I'd like*





Hardware







Base of the handles 





Large clear interior photos especially of the linings - one with flash + Closeups of interior labels/logos 





Closeups of main logo(s) - *Not the best quality *

*


----------



## Waffel Lover

*Continue

Hardwear/miscellaneous







Large clear interior photos especially of the linings, without flash - N/A
Closeups of any luggage labels, both sides - N/A
Both sides of all cards - N/A*


The pictures were not the best, but crossing my fingers!
Thanks in advance (again) Authenticators! 

*- Waffel Lover*


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi, I am giving it one last try - havent bought it.. will wait for authentification first, thank u soo much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: prada nylon medium backpack- bought Oct 2021
> Listing number: local platform private seller
> Seller ID: nil
> Link: nil
> Comments: from local Prada boutique
> 
> View attachment 5359970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359993



Dear authenticators, i think my post got skipped somehow  - if there is something missing or you need more pics, please let me know. I am hoping to deal tomorrow so would appreciate any help or advice, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

sassification said:


> More pics pls.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359987



Both look authentic.  Post your own photos when you receive them/it just to make sure you get what they advertised.


----------



## missfiggy

Waffel Lover said:


> *Continue
> 
> Hardwear/miscellaneous
> View attachment 5366039
> 
> View attachment 5366040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large clear interior photos especially of the linings, without flash - N/A
> Closeups of any luggage labels, both sides - N/A
> Both sides of all cards - N/A*
> 
> 
> The pictures were not the best, but crossing my fingers!
> Thanks in advance (again) Authenticators!
> 
> *- Waffel Lover*



Looks good to me.


----------



## sassification

missfiggy said:


> Both look authentic.  Post your own photos when you receive them/it just to make sure you get what they advertised.


Thank you So SO MUCH! So grateful, will do that!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hello! Hoping to get this authenticated  Thanks very much!!

Item Name: Prada Jean (Denim) Bag
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments:


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Here is another one I’d love your expertise on! I appreciate your help!

Item Name: Prada Tessuto Sirio 
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Thanks again!


----------



## thebattagirl

Hello authenticators, my post might have been missed or needed more info.  Please let me know. Many thanks   



thebattagirl said:


> Hello all!  I was hoping you could authenticate this Prada for me.  I do not know the name of the bag (any help with that would also be appreciated) but I believe it's an oldie.  The leather feels amazing  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5363479
> View attachment 5363480
> View attachment 5363481
> View attachment 5363482
> View attachment 5363483
> View attachment 5363484
> View attachment 5363485
> View attachment 5363486
> View attachment 5363487
> View attachment 5363488
> View attachment 5363489
> View attachment 5363490





thebattagirl said:


> Prada pics #2
> 
> View attachment 5363492
> View attachment 5363493
> View attachment 5363494
> View attachment 5363495
> View attachment 5363496
> View attachment 5363497
> View attachment 5363498
> View attachment 5363499


----------



## Waffel Lover

missfiggy said:


> Looks good to me.



Feels like I just won the authentication lottery!!!! No good deed shall go un-thanked. The free authentication help is very much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## sassification

missfiggy said:


> Both look authentic.  Post your own photos when you receive them/it just to make sure you get what they advertised.



Hi dear authenticators, i am back as per your advice to just confirm..

Item: Prada Re nylon Medium Backpack from Oct 2021 Prada Boutique
Listing details: Nil as i bought the bag already ! Hope this works


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi dear authenticators, i am back as per your advice to just confirm..
> 
> Item: Prada Re nylon Medium Backpack from Oct 2021 Prada Boutique
> Listing details: Nil as i bought the bag already ! Hope this works



Ran out of slots, adding 2 more required pics, thanks so much!! ☆

P/s: i paid close to retail or almost the price previous owner paid in Oct 2021.. but i was ready to head into the boutique to get it and this is used less than 10x.. so i figured i would save myself at least the price increase (12.5% increase between Oct till now?!?!) for a peace of mind.. i kind of gave up on the truly vintage prada bags.. lol


----------



## nateK

Hello expert authenticators,

I recently bought a preloved bag, would you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much!

Item Name: BZ0032 Prada backpack
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: just received in the mail today

Thank you again for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## miuccialover

Hi, I've been wanting to join this forum but never had the chance to because I couldn't afford Prada way back when I was in high school!  I bought myself this bag after college as a treat but am kind of worried that there's no engraving on the hardware other than the zippers. I hope any authenticator would be kind enough to do this, thank you so much for your great work 

Item Name: Prada BN 1834 - Prada Sacca Sottospalla 
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Carousell
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-nero-tessuto-small-baguette-1144598183/
Comments: Just worried about the hardware, everything else looks okay to my untrained eye 

Thank you!


----------



## miuccialover

Last few photos   


miuccialover said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to join this forum but never had the chance to because I couldn't afford Prada way back when I was in high school!  I bought myself this bag after college as a treat but am kind of worried that there's no engraving on the hardware other than the zippers. I hope any authenticator would be kind enough to do this, thank you so much for your great work
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN 1834 - Prada Sacca Sottospalla
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Carousell
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-nero-tessuto-small-baguette-1144598183/
> Comments: Just worried about the hardware, everything else looks okay to my untrained eye
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## missfiggy

nateK said:


> Hello expert authenticators,
> 
> I recently bought a preloved bag, would you please confirm its authenticity? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: BZ0032 Prada backpack
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: just received in the mail today
> 
> Thank you again for your help, much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5367771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367774
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367791



Sorry - can't confirm anything without format details.


----------



## nateK

Hi Miss Figgy thank you for your reply! From the details I received it is a BZ0032 Prada Vela Backpack, Ardesia. No card of authenticity (from Prada) attached unfortunately. Since it was sold privately I don't have the listing number/seller ID, etc. Is that what you were referring to? Thank you again.


----------



## nateK

missfiggy said:


> Sorry - can't confirm anything without format details.



Hi Miss Figgy thank you for your reply! From the details I received it is a BZ0032 Prada Vela Backpack, Ardesia. No card of authenticity (from Prada) attached unfortunately. Since it was sold privately I don't have the listing number/seller ID, etc. Is that what you were referring to? Thank you again.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hi authenticators. Please let me know if I missed something on my formatting as well. Thank you in advance!! I appreciate your help/expertise 



Anotherbagaddict said:


> Hello! Hoping to get this authenticated  Thanks very much!!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Jean (Denim) Bag
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5367074
> View attachment 5367075
> View attachment 5367076
> View attachment 5367077
> View attachment 5367078
> View attachment 5367079
> View attachment 5367080
> View attachment 5367081
> View attachment 5367082
> View attachment 5367083
> View attachment 5367084





Anotherbagaddict said:


> Here is another one I’d love your expertise on! I appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Tessuto Sirio
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5367107
> View attachment 5367108
> View attachment 5367109
> View attachment 5367110
> View attachment 5367111
> View attachment 5367112
> View attachment 5367113
> View attachment 5367114
> View attachment 5367115
> View attachment 5367116
> View attachment 5367117


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi dear authenticators, i am back as per your advice to just confirm..
> 
> Item: Prada Re nylon Medium Backpack from Oct 2021 Prada Boutique
> Listing details: Nil as i bought the bag already ! Hope this works




Dear authenticators, i think my post got missed.. pls let me know if more pics are needed! Thank u!


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Item Name: Prada Shopper 
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Verena Z.
Link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-schultertasche-shopper/2053058754-156-20250
Comments: 
Dear Prada Authenticators, I would be very grateful, if you could take a look a this black Prada Shopper. What do you think, is it a original Prada? The pictures are from the seller. Thank you very much for your information


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! I’d like to request an authentication of this bag please! Thanks!


Item Name: Prada Calfskin Crocodile Embossed Satchel Black
Listing number: 969815
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-calfskin-crocodile-embossed-satchel-black-969815
Comments: Something tells me this may not be crocodile embossed calfskin. Also, I hope the pics are sufficient! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello! I’d like to request an authentication of this bag please! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Prada Calfskin Crocodile Embossed Satchel Black
> Listing number: 969815
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-calfskin-crocodile-embossed-satchel-black-969815
> Comments: Something tells me this may not be crocodile embossed calfskin. Also, I hope the pics are sufficient! Thanks so much in advance!




That's not embossed calfskin. That IS alligator (or crocodile).


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> That's not embossed calfskin. That IS alligator (or crocodile).



I knew it! Just ordered. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> I knew it! Just ordered. Thanks!!!!



I always have trouble with distinguishing crocodile from alligator, but I'm pretty sure this one is 'gator.  You STOLE that one!  Well done!  Fashionphile's loss.  Their authenticators aren't that on the ball, but it played nicely into  your hands on this one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> I always have trouble with distinguishing crocodile from alligator, but I'm pretty sure this one is 'gator.  You STOLE that one!  Well done!  Fashionphile's loss.  Their authenticators aren't that on the ball, but it played nicely into  your hands on this one.



I think it is alligator too! I agree their authenticators arent perfect. I'm so glad I found this piece!

Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## cluelessperson234

Hello! I would really appreciate an authentication done on this Prada bag I have found at a goodwill. I have no idea about Prada but would be really excited to have found one!
Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

cluelessperson234 said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate an authentication done on this Prada bag I have found at a goodwill. I have no idea about Prada but would be really excited to have found one!
> Thanks



That is so fake that I'm giving you a pass for not using the proper authentication request format.


----------



## cluelessperson234

Prada Psycho said:


> That is so fake that I'm giving you a pass for not using the proper authentication request format.


Haha oh no! Thank you for giving me a pass! Sorry I’m new to this forum so still getting a hang of things. What about it makes it fake that I should look for in the future?


----------



## Prada Psycho

cluelessperson234 said:


> Haha oh no! Thank you for giving me a pass! Sorry I’m new to this forum so still getting a hang of things. What about it makes it fake that I should look for in the future?


 You should use at the authentication request format on page one of this thread and post it here so we can have a look. We don't ever give out information related to authenticity.


----------



## miuccialover

Hi dear authenticators, I'm sorry but have I missed anything in my post? Sorry as I'm completely new here but tried to follow page 1's rules to the t. Thank you again and I hope my bag can still get authenticated  



miuccialover said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to join this forum but never had the chance to because I couldn't afford Prada way back when I was in high school!  I bought myself this bag after college as a treat but am kind of worried that there's no engraving on the hardware other than the zippers. I hope any authenticator would be kind enough to do this, thank you so much for your great work
> 
> Item Name: Prada BN 1834 - Prada Sacca Sottospalla
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Carousell
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/prada-nero-tessuto-small-baguette-1144598183/
> Comments: Just worried about the hardware, everything else looks okay to my untrained eye
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hi dear authenticators, i am back as per your advice to just confirm..
> 
> Item: Prada Re nylon Medium Backpack from Oct 2021 Prada Boutique
> Listing details: Nil as i bought the bag already ! Hope this works



Dear authenticators, i think my post got missed, would love to get your stamp on the bag I received, thanks much!


----------



## VintageDiorLove

Item Name: Prada red and black glacé studded trim hand bag
Listing number: 
Seller ID: stephanielauren
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-red-and-black-glac-studded-trim-hand-bag-6215b3a3c32ee638e9b8c432

Comments: I don’t know much about Prada bags.  I was looking for a black and red studded bag of any kind (I was not specifically looking for a designer bag) and came across this bag.  I don’t know the official name or year of this bag (I made a post on “Identity this Prada” but I don’t think anyone knows).  I am okay spending the money as long as it is authentic. Thank you for your time, effort, and expertise!!


----------



## briiix33

Just purchased my first Prada bag and wanted to check if it’s authentic.





__





						Prada Esplanade Tote Saffiano with City Calf Medium Gray 121292303
					

Online Sale - Authentic Gray Prada Esplanade Tote Saffiano with City Calf Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 121292303




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## missfiggy

briiix33 said:


> Just purchased my first Prada bag and wanted to check if it’s authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Esplanade Tote Saffiano with City Calf Medium Gray 121292303
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Gray Prada Esplanade Tote Saffiano with City Calf Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 121292303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com



One of my pet hates...no format, no please, no thank you. FREE, EXPERT ADVICE and not the common courtesy to use basic good manners.


----------



## MiaKing

Item name: Prada Vitello Phenix tote
Seller ID: Kariza
Link: https://merc.li/A8w6CyGeb

Can I ask, please, for authentication this bag? I Just bought the same bag in black from Fashionphile, but this one doesn't have the zipper, inside logo looks different. I'm a little confused. I would be happy to have them both in 2 colors I'll post the one from Fashionphile in a second. Thank you im advance


----------



## Anna.Harlott11

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Black Shopper
Listing number: -
Seller ID: Verena Z.
Link:  https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/prada-tasche-schultertasche-shopper/2053058754-156-20250 
Comments: Dear Prada Authenticators, I would be very grateful if you could take a look at this bag I just bought and tell me, if you think if it is authentic. Hopefully, the pictures are good enogh - please tell me, if pictures are missing. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## MiaKing

Item name: Prada vitello Phenix tote 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-phenix-shopping-tote-black-977663

They look a little different, maybe because they were made in different time frame? Thank you very much


----------



## Kell bell00

I would truly appreciate your opinion on authenticity of this bag. I know absolutely nothing about Prada,  I was asked my opinion for work on this bag and my assumption is that it's fake, I see no tags showing date code, no stamped zipper Hardware, only pulls and the quality seems very off to me. However, this customer had very high end shoes so I'm doubting myself. I apologize for the poor lighting. 
I'm grateful for your opinion and your valuable time. 
Many thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Kell bell00 said:


> I would truly appreciate your opinion on authenticity of this bag. I know absolutely nothing about Prada,  I was asked my opinion for work on this bag and my assumption is that it's fake, I see no tags showing date code, no stamped zipper Hardware, only pulls and the quality seems very off to me. However, this customer had very high end shoes so I'm doubting myself. I apologize for the poor lighting.
> I'm grateful for your opinion and your valuable time.
> Many thanks



Sorry, without the correct format and photos, we can't assist.


----------



## Kell bell00

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, without the correct format and photos, we can't assist.



Style name : unknown
No seller ID, viewed in person
No link to website, viewed in person 

I apologize for not having the correct format, however these were viewed in person and as I have no idea about Prada styles I don't know the style name. 
I'm sorry for the inconvenience, I really just need help with this for work,  if I can provide any additional information. I'm happy to but that's honestly what I have. 
Thank you for your time


----------



## Prada Psycho

Kell bell00 said:


> Style name : unknown
> No seller ID, viewed in person
> No link to website, viewed in person
> 
> I apologize for not having the correct format, however these were viewed in person and as I have no idea about Prada styles I don't know the style name.
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience, I really just need help with this for work,  if I can provide any additional information. I'm happy to but that's honestly what I have.
> Thank you for your time



I'm breaking my own rules here, but it's so fake it hurts.


----------



## Kell bell00

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm breaking my own rules here, but it's so fake it hurts.


Thank you so much, I was almost positive myself but I'm only an (self proclaimed)  expert with Coach I needed confirmation. I really appreciate your help and I am grateful for your time.  Thank you again


----------



## missfiggy

VintageDiorLove said:


> Item Name: Prada red and black glacé studded trim hand bag
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: stephanielauren
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-red-and-black-glac-studded-trim-hand-bag-6215b3a3c32ee638e9b8c432
> 
> Comments: I don’t know much about Prada bags.  I was looking for a black and red studded bag of any kind (I was not specifically looking for a designer bag) and came across this bag.  I don’t know the official name or year of this bag (I made a post on “Identity this Prada” but I don’t think anyone knows).  I am okay spending the money as long as it is authentic. Thank you for your time, effort, and expertise!!



Not really enough detailed photos to make a 100% assessment. But I'm leaning three quarters towards authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

MiaKing said:


> Item name: Prada vitello Phenix tote
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-phenix-shopping-tote-black-977663
> 
> They look a little different, maybe because they were made in different time frame? Thank you very much
> View attachment 5374281
> View attachment 5374277
> View attachment 5374278
> View attachment 5374279
> View attachment 5374280
> View attachment 5374281
> View attachment 5374282



Both look authentic.


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

thebattagirl said:


> Hello all!  I was hoping you could authenticate this Prada for me.  I do not know the name of the bag (any help with that would also be appreciated) but I believe it's an oldie.  The leather feels amazing  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5363479
> View attachment 5363480
> View attachment 5363481
> View attachment 5363482
> View attachment 5363483
> View attachment 5363484
> View attachment 5363485
> View attachment 5363486
> View attachment 5363487
> View attachment 5363488
> View attachment 5363489
> View attachment 5363490



Haven't seen one of these in a while! Congrats.


----------



## thebattagirl

Bratty1919 said:


> Haven't seen one of these in a while! Congrats.



Thanks so much for your time, it's appreciated


----------



## michiieb

Item Name: PRADA Bag Patent Leather Black
Listing number: 165428735888
Seller ID:meiregro
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165428735888
Comments: Hope you are all well! There’s no markings on zippers (that i can see) and I don't know if this is common, but the inner and outer zippers are different. The inner Prada logo is also off-centered (with no notched "R"). The inside lining comes out completely. I hope these pictures are good enough. Happy to take better other ones if needed. Thank you! Also, sorry not sure why some pictures uploaded sideways.


----------



## missfiggy

michiieb said:


> Item Name: PRADA Bag Patent Leather Black
> Listing number: 165428735888
> Seller ID:meiregro
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165428735888
> Comments: Hope you are all well! There’s no markings on zippers (that i can see) and I don't know if this is common, but the inner and outer zippers are different. The inner Prada logo is also off-centered (with no notched "R"). The inside lining comes out completely. I hope these pictures are good enough. Happy to take better other ones if needed. Thank you! Also, sorry not sure why some pictures uploaded sideways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380250
> View attachment 5380251
> View attachment 5380252
> View attachment 5380253
> View attachment 5380254
> View attachment 5380255
> View attachment 5380256
> View attachment 5380257
> View attachment 5380258



This looks like an ORIGINAL B6010 Spazzolato Sport from about 1995 (IIRC).


----------



## michiieb

missfiggy said:


> This looks like an ORIGINAL B6010 Spazzolato Sport from about 1995 (IIRC).


That’s so cool! I was able to find markings on the outer zipper. It’s marked ‘IPI’. Thank you so much for the info and help!❤️


----------



## missfiggy

WARNING...WARNING...WARNING










						PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag White | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag in White. This stunning tote is beautifully crafted of grained calfskin leather in white. The bag features tall white leather top handles with buckles on the anchors and silver hardware. The top opens to a spacious gold Prada jacquard fabric...




					shop.fashionphile.com
				




Probably the WORST FAKE of this style that I have EVER SEEN.

Fashionphile "authenticators" obviously need a bit of a refresher course.


----------



## LOUIE13

missfiggy said:


> WARNING...WARNING...WARNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag White | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag in White. This stunning tote is beautifully crafted of grained calfskin leather in white. The bag features tall white leather top handles with buckles on the anchors and silver hardware. The top opens to a spacious gold Prada jacquard fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the WORST FAKE of this style that I have EVER SEEN.
> 
> Fashionphile "authenticators" obviously need a bit of a refresher course.


----------



## LOUIE13

Yikes, it looks like that bag sold.


----------



## Prada Psycho

LOUIE13 said:


> Yikes, it looks like that bag sold.


Lord, I hope no one bought it and they just took it down.  That's one of the many reasons I stopped doing business with them.  Their authenticators  need to go back to school!


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> Lord, I hope no one bought it and they just took it down.  That's one of the many reasons I stopped doing business with them.  Their authenticators  need to go back to school!



Would the pics still be up though if they took it down?


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> WARNING...WARNING...WARNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag White | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic PRADA Vitello Daino Shoulder Bag in White. This stunning tote is beautifully crafted of grained calfskin leather in white. The bag features tall white leather top handles with buckles on the anchors and silver hardware. The top opens to a spacious gold Prada jacquard fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the WORST FAKE of this style that I have EVER SEEN.
> 
> Fashionphile "authenticators" obviously need a bit of a refresher course.





Prada Psycho said:


> Lord, I hope no one bought it and they just took it down.  That's one of the many reasons I stopped doing business with them.  Their authenticators  need to go back to school!



Yikes...I see the red flags for sure and I'm not even an authenticator. 

If it is officially taken down by them, then the pics should not show up. I'm assuming someone may have unfortunately bought it...


----------



## Prada Psycho

Bratty1919 said:


> Would the pics still be up though if they took it down?



No idea how that place operates these days.  You'd think so, but who knows?


----------



## LouisVObsession

Hi, 

This is my first time posting in the Prada forum (I'm usually over at the Dior and LV sections). I am kindly requesting help to authenticate this Prada bag. It's a bit old and I sold it to my friend. I'm certain it's authentic, but because of the wear and tear inside the outer pocket (loose stitches), I am bound to post this here for integrity and credibility.

We all know that luxury bags are just bags and are subject to wear and tear, but I would just like the experts here to chime in for my friend's peace of mind. Should it be deemed fake, I will refund him in full.

Thank you so much. Sorry I can't write the proper format since I never listed this item online, this was a direct sale from me to my friend.


----------



## LouisVObsession

Additional photos:


----------



## LouisVObsession

Last batch of photos:


----------



## Hindmarch

Hi everyone!

I originally saw this bag online a year ago on Prada's website, and while I was very tempted to bite the bullet and purchase it, I hesitated buy and to my dismay, the bag is now no longer available. 

However, I see that someone has it listed on eBay. My knowledge with Prada is very limited, so I would really appreciate to get someone's input on its authenticity. 

Please let me know if there are more images required, and I will do my best to get it from the seller.

*Item Name*: Prada Convertible Sling Backpack Saffiano Leather Mini Authentic
*Listing number*: 313398518834
*Seller ID*: sopwo-58 
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313398518834
*Comments*: N/A

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## IntheOcean

*Item Name*: Prada Saffiano Tote
*Listing number*: n/a
*Seller ID*: n/a
*Link*: here (sorry, not in English)
*Comments*:  
Hi! I'm eyeing this black Saffy tote. The seller says it's authentic, but she's away at the moment and these are all the additional photos she has on her phone. I understand it's not enough to give a 100%, but I just wanted to ask, is it worth waiting for the seller to send more pictures when she returns, or is there anything that gives it away if the bag is not authentic? It looks OK to me (although the condition of the bag could be better...) Thank you!


----------



## LouisVObsession

LouisVObsession said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting in the Prada forum (I'm usually over at the Dior and LV sections). I am kindly requesting help to authenticate this Prada bag. It's a bit old and I sold it to my friend. I'm certain it's authentic, but because of the wear and tear inside the outer pocket (loose stitches), I am bound to post this here for integrity and credibility.
> 
> We all know that luxury bags are just bags and are subject to wear and tear, but I would just like the experts here to chime in for my friend's peace of mind. Should it be deemed fake, I will refund him in full.
> 
> Thank you so much. Sorry I can't write the proper format since I never listed this item online, this was a direct sale from me to my friend.
> 
> View attachment 5394209
> View attachment 5394210
> View attachment 5394212
> View attachment 5394213




Hi, could anyone help me please?


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this damaged Prada looked at please
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1399189/damaged-vintage-prada-red-nylon-leather-purse
Seller megastelle via Designer Wardrobe. 
Comments...see its really damaged...just thinking of it as a project.
Thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Narnanz said:


> May I have this damaged Prada looked at please
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1399189/damaged-vintage-prada-red-nylon-leather-purse
> Seller megastelle via Designer Wardrobe.
> Comments...see its really damaged...just thinking of it as a project.
> Thank you



Looks authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you....now I have to decide if its worth it to repair or not.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Tsessebbe

Item Name: Prada Nylon Vela Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller ID: Consignment - online
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/prada-vela-tote-bag-ddfd0
Comments: This is my first Prada bag and there's nothing specifically wrong, but it does feel extremely thin and light. This may be typical for their vela and Tessuto lines so I'm hoping someone can help me with verifying. 

Hi experts, I'm kindly asking for help in authenticating this bag. I purchased this from an online consignment retailer and it was labeled as Prada's Vela tote bag. If there's any more information I can provide to help your assessment, please let me know. 

I really appreciate your time, thank you!


----------



## luna24081994

Hi, my name is Luna and I just bought this bag from Vestiaire Collective. Although it seems legit, I’m not 100% sure… and that would be my first Prada  Can someone help me with this one, please?


Item Name: re-nylon cloth crossbody bag
Listing number: 22548483
Seller ID: Montse
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...n-cloth-re-nylon-prada-handbag-22548483.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Tsessebbe

Tsessebbe said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Vela Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller ID: Consignment - online
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/prada-vela-tote-bag-ddfd0
> Comments: This is my first Prada bag and there's nothing specifically wrong, but it does feel extremely thin and light. This may be typical for their vela and Tessuto lines so I'm hoping someone can help me with verifying.
> 
> Hi experts, I'm kindly asking for help in authenticating this bag. I purchased this from an online consignment retailer and it was labeled as Prada's Vela tote bag. If there's any more information I can provide to help your assessment, please let me know.
> 
> I really appreciate your time, thank you!




Hi all, is there any other information I can send over to help? I'd really appreciate an expert's take on this one please. Thank you!


----------



## cola410

Hello! I’d love it if someone could tell me if this wallet is authentic.

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Flap Wallet
Listing number:394067140760
Seller ID: opulent_statusllc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3940671407...TSOSQNjRkK&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Comments: Completely new to Prada. Growing up, the women in my family primarily carried Coach or Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## Bratty1919

Tsessebbe said:


> Hi all, is there any other information I can send over to help? I'd really appreciate an expert's take on this one please. Thank you!



The link doesn't go to a specific listing.


----------



## missfiggy

cola410 said:


> Hello! I’d love it if someone could tell me if this wallet is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Flap Wallet
> Listing number:394067140760
> Seller ID: opulent_statusllc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3940671407...TSOSQNjRkK&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Comments: Completely new to Prada. Growing up, the women in my family primarily carried Coach or Dooney & Bourke.



Looks authentic


----------



## karisailingskies

Item Name: Prada Cleo Hobo Bag Black
Listing number: 354043431870
Seller ID: watchfanatic777
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/354043431870
Comments: The bag looks good, and eBay authenticated it, however I have doubts about the product card..the "PRADA" word on top doesn't look good(the R is too bold, and P is thinner than the R..), also the RFID symbol is kinda smudged... I don't know
What do you think?..


----------



## Bratty1919

karisailingskies said:


> Item Name: Prada Cleo Hobo Bag Black
> Listing number: 354043431870
> Seller ID: watchfanatic777
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/354043431870
> Comments: The bag looks good, and eBay authenticated it, however I have doubts about the product card..the "PRADA" word on top doesn't look good(the R is too bold, and P is thinner than the R..), also the RFID symbol is kinda smudged... I don't know
> What do you think?..



This listing has ended....are you the purchaser?


----------



## karisailingskies

Bratty1919 said:


> This listing has ended....are you the purchaser?


 yes


----------



## Bratty1919

karisailingskies said:


> yes



Okay, feel free to post your own pictures once it arrives.


----------



## nzh504

*Item Name*: Prada Shoulder Bag White Leather 1146385
*Listing number*: n/a
*Seller ID*: japan_monoshare
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/275304723959
*Comments*:
Hi! I am debating on purchasing this bag but am curious if it is authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

nzh504 said:


> *Item Name*: Prada Shoulder Bag White Leather 1146385
> *Listing number*: n/a
> *Seller ID*: japan_monoshare
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/275304723959
> *Comments*:
> Hi! I am debating on purchasing this bag but am curious if it is authentic or not. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5404274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404278


Looks fine to me.  If you win it, post your own photos here and we'll double check.


----------



## nzh504

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks fine to me.  If you win it, post your own photos here and we'll double check.


Thank you!!! Will do


----------



## karisailingskies

Bratty1919 said:


> Okay, feel free to post your own pictures once it arrives.



Sorry, posting the pictures!
So eBay authenticated it, but then I had LegitGrails authenticate it and they said it's fake


----------



## Bratty1919

karisailingskies said:


> Sorry, posting the pictures!
> So eBay authenticated it, but then I had LegitGrails authenticate it and they said it's fake



Would like to see more interior pictures. I have never heard of that service.


----------



## karisailingskies

Bratty1919 said:


> Would like to see more interior pictures. I have never heard of that service.


----------



## karisailingskies

Also do you know if the bar code number on the product card is the same for a specific style of bag?.. because i saw in this thread someone posted the same Prada Cleo and their bar code was the exact same as mine


----------



## Prada Psycho

karisailingskies said:


> View attachment 5405958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405962
> 
> View attachment 5405972





Bratty1919 said:


> Would like to see more interior pictures. I have never heard of that service.



I'm not up to speed with the tweaks in the lining, but this looks off to me.  Thoughts @Bratty1919 ?


----------



## Bratty1919

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not up to speed with the tweaks in the lining, but this looks off to me.  Thoughts @Bratty1919 ?



Yeah I'm not a fan, either.


----------



## karisailingskies

Bratty1919 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan, either.





Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not up to speed with the tweaks in the lining, but this looks off to me.  Thoughts @Bratty1919 ?


 What do you mean the tweaks?


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not up to speed with the tweaks in the lining, but this looks off to me.  Thoughts @Bratty1919 ?





Bratty1919 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan, either.



I'm not a fan of the lining or the card.


----------



## Sukyceline

Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylon Tote
Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate this Prada bag that my grandma passed on to me. I have doubt because of the white stitching in the second compartment. Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

karisailingskies said:


> What do you mean the tweaks?



Authenticator code word.

That said, I say get your money back.  You have three authenticators in agreement that it's fake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm not a fan of the lining or the card.


Those cards caught my eye as well.


----------



## missfiggy

Sukyceline said:


> Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylon Tote
> Comments: Hello, please help me authenticate this Prada bag that my grandma passed on to me. I have doubt because of the white stitching in the second compartment. Thank you so much!



By white stitching do you mean the rather shoddy repair of the lining?  The whole bag looks very fake to me.


----------



## Sukyceline

missfiggy said:


> By white stitching do you mean the rather shoddy repair of the lining?  The whole bag looks very fake to me.


Thank you so much for the review! I really appreciate it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Nevermind, sorry!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> By white stitching do you mean the rather shoddy repair of the lining?  The whole bag looks very fake to me.



Yeah it's an OLD fake


----------



## laurashav

Hello! Would anyone mind sharing their thoughts on this?? I know the real real is questionable but can’t find this bag anywhere else. There’s one on Poshmark but the seller is inactive  thank you in advance!

Item Name: Prada glace calf chain-link crossbody
Listing number: PRA651185
Seller ID: the real real
Link:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...wUrRY1NiBo26LL4maVMmkkA4OD2PaCDQaAsSGEALw_wcB
Comments: this is my first time positing so I’m not sure if I filled the request form out properly. There aren’t a lot of pictures but I guess I’m just curious if there are any glaring issues or if this is a common fake (which I don’t think since I can’t find many but who knows). Thank you!!


----------



## Real Estate NJ

docride said:


> Hey Prada Psycho
> Im
> Still around
> Yes I have a thread in the Hermes sub forum still.
> hugs !
> Doc


Hi Doc, I hope you can help me to find a right place to restore my Prada nylon bag with leather straps. The lining ripped apart by the seems and the leather straps are hardly holding up. But the nylon, zippers and pockets are still holding up and in need of good cleaning only. What would you suggest? Thank you very much in advance! P.S. Liked your YouTube videos!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Real Estate NJ said:


> Hi Doc, I hope you can help me to find a right place to restore my Prada nylon bag with leather straps. The lining ripped apart by the seems and the leather straps are hardly holding up. But the nylon, zippers and pockets are still holding up and in need of good cleaning only. What would you suggest? Thank you very much in advance! P.S. Liked your YouTube videos!


Wrong sub-forum and thread.


----------



## Prada Psycho

laurashav said:


> Hello! Would anyone mind sharing their thoughts on this?? I know the real real is questionable but can’t find this bag anywhere else. There’s one on Poshmark but the seller is inactive  thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada glace calf chain-link crossbody
> Listing number: PRA651185
> Seller ID: the real real
> Link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...wUrRY1NiBo26LL4maVMmkkA4OD2PaCDQaAsSGEALw_wcB
> Comments: this is my first time positing so I’m not sure if I filled the request form out properly. There aren’t a lot of pictures but I guess I’m just curious if there are any glaring issues or if this is a common fake (which I don’t think since I can’t find many but who knows). Thank you!!


You'll need to come back to this thread after you get the bag and provide all the proper photos.  The Real Real makes you sign up before you can look.  Not doing that.

PS:  You filled the form out perfectly. Thank you for that.


----------



## fanki1983

Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
Listing number: 165466238202
Seller ID: tammasorn27_shop
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/165466238202?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments: preowned... never seen a gold hardware on this backpack so not 100% sure its authenticity..


----------



## Prada Psycho

fanki1983 said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: 165466238202
> Seller ID: tammasorn27_shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/165466238202?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: preowned... never seen a gold hardware on this backpack so not 100% sure its authenticity..


Wouldn't touch it.  Too many red flags for me and they've got a bunch of other obvious fakes for sale. They've also sold other fakes to buyers who had no clue.


----------



## missfiggy

fanki1983 said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: 165466238202
> Seller ID: tammasorn27_shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/165466238202?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: preowned... never seen a gold hardware on this backpack so not 100% sure its authenticity..



And...just like that!!!!!  It's gone.


----------



## missfiggy

fanki1983 said:


> Item Name: Prada Nylon Backpack
> Listing number: 165466238202
> Seller ID: tammasorn27_shop
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/165466238202?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments: preowned... never seen a gold hardware on this backpack so not 100% sure its authenticity..



NOTHING in this seller's inventory is authentic.  AVOID AT ALL COSTS!!!


----------



## Vivixo

Item Name: Prada Cahier Leather Crossbody Bag
Listing number:  N/A
Seller ID: roubina1
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-22517529.shtml
Comments: 
Hi! I purchased this bag on VC and just received it a couple of days ago. The bag itself looked okay but the dust bag it came in looked a bit odd. The logo is not centered and the tag inside says 100% cotone. Also, it came in a Prada shoe box lol. Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thank you!

My photos:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Vivixo said:


> Item Name: Prada Cahier Leather Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:  N/A
> Seller ID: roubina1
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-22517529.shtml
> Comments:
> Hi! I purchased this bag on VC and just received it a couple of days ago. The bag itself looked okay but the dust bag it came in looked a bit odd. The logo is not centered and the tag inside says 100% cotone. Also, it came in a Prada shoe box lol. Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thank you!
> 
> My photos:



The link doesn't work and there's only that one photo showing. Can't help you.


----------



## Monia22

Hello. Could you please authenticate this Prada ballet flats.


----------



## missfiggy

Vivixo said:


> Item Name: Prada Cahier Leather Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:  N/A
> Seller ID: roubina1
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e-leather-cahier-prada-handbag-22517529.shtml
> Comments:
> Hi! I purchased this bag on VC and just received it a couple of days ago. The bag itself looked okay but the dust bag it came in looked a bit odd. The logo is not centered and the tag inside says 100% cotone. Also, it came in a Prada shoe box lol. Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Thank you!
> 
> My photos:




Looks fine from the photos. The dustbag is fine too. Cotone is Italian for cotton. The original box was possibly not available for any number of reasons so the seller substituted it. Enjoy your new to you purse.


----------



## Vivixo

Prada Psycho said:


> The link doesn't work and there's only that one photo showing. Can't help you.


Oh that’s weird! Is it not letting you swipe the photos over to the next?


----------



## Vivixo

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine from the photos. The dustbag is fine too. Cotone is Italian for cotton. The original box was possibly not available for any number of reasons so the seller substituted it. Enjoy your new to you purse.


Yes, I will! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mayann

Hi, 
Need help authenticate prada backpack from private seller. 

These are what she sent me. 
TIA


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mayann said:


> Hi,
> Need help authenticate prada backpack from private seller.
> 
> These are what she sent me.
> TIA



Authentication request format?


----------



## Mayann

Item Name: Prada backpack
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: private seller, not listed, we just messaged as she is decluttering, item left by ex husband. 

Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

Mayann said:


> Item Name: Prada backpack
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: private seller, not listed, we just messaged as she is decluttering, item left by ex husband.
> 
> Comments:



Sorry. Can't help with this without full seller info.


----------



## Mayann

I asked her to upload here. 
Check out 'prada back pack navy blue https://carousell.app.link/oYgwIu7ktqb


----------



## Rllersk8!skinny

Hi authenticators - 
   I was wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this Prada bag on Fashionphile.  Thank you so much in advance.  New to the world of Prada and trying to learn about their products.  

Item Name: *Nylon Re-Edition 2000 Shoulder Bag Black*
Listing number: 920710
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2000-shoulder-bag-black-920710
Comments:  Thank you!!


----------



## xtina34

Hello! Looking for help authenticating this bag.

Item:Nero Bandoliera Vitello Phenix Leather Camera Bag
Listing/Link: Used ShopThing App, so there’s no link. Provided photos of original listing. 
Seller (Shopper): Coco 
Comment: I’ve used ShopThing a few times and recently made my first handbag purchase. It’s setup is using onsite shoppers to post available items in stores. We then request a purchase, they complete the transaction and then mail the item. This is also my first bag from Prada, so possibly just not used to it, but the quality seems off. Zipper is not smooth, threads loose and it came with duplicate cards (the same information on each set).

Would love guidance. Please let me know if anything else is needed!


----------



## missfiggy

Rllersk8!skinny said:


> Hi authenticators -
> I was wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this Prada bag on Fashionphile.  Thank you so much in advance.  New to the world of Prada and trying to learn about their products.
> 
> Item Name: *Nylon Re-Edition 2000 Shoulder Bag Black*
> Listing number: 920710
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-re-edition-2000-shoulder-bag-black-920710
> Comments:  Thank you!!



This looks good to me, plus you have fashionphile's guarantee and return facility.  Post photos of what you receive for further assessment.


----------



## missfiggy

xtina34 said:


> Hello! Looking for help authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item:Nero Bandoliera Vitello Phenix Leather Camera Bag
> Listing/Link: Used ShopThing App, so there’s no link. Provided photos of original listing.
> Seller (Shopper): Coco
> Comment: I’ve used ShopThing a few times and recently made my first handbag purchase. It’s setup is using onsite shoppers to post available items in stores. We then request a purchase, they complete the transaction and then mail the item. This is also my first bag from Prada, so possibly just not used to it, but the quality seems off. Zipper is not smooth, threads loose and it came with duplicate cards (the same information on each set).
> 
> Would love guidance. Please let me know if anything else is needed!



Photos please of the logo on any of the hardware except the zips, ie buckles or clips.  Also a photo of the lining without flash and absolutely front on - these angled photos into the inside of the bag distort the feature I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Photos please of the logo on any of the hardware except the zips, ie buckles or clips.  Also a photo of the lining without flash and absolutely front on - these angled photos into the inside of the bag distort the feature I'm looking for. Thanks


Mind reader.


----------



## Rllersk8!skinny

missfiggy said:


> This looks good to me, plus you have fashionphile's guarantee and return facility.  Post photos of what you receive for further assessment.


Thank you!  And I really want to tell you how much I appreciate you taking time to look into something for a stranger.  Such a nice gesture and much appreciated.  Thanks again!


----------



## turfnsurf

Item Name: Prada Moto Buckle Satchel Shoulder Bag Pebbled Leather
Listing number: 275169022757
Seller ID: modifiedracer93
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/2751690227...Yhxbk7cRgi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Comments:
Hello excellent authenticators-
Would you please lend your expertise to perusing this bag (H scarf details are my thing, but P bags can flummox me).  Hoping the necessary details are present to authenticate? (listing notes that zipper has been replaced)  
*If legit- wonder if y’all could recall name, family, or approx era of bag (I’m guessing Moto Buckle is just a descriptor?)
I truly appreciate your time


----------



## missfiggy

turfnsurf said:


> Item Name: Prada Moto Buckle Satchel Shoulder Bag Pebbled Leather
> Listing number: 275169022757
> Seller ID: modifiedracer93
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/2751690227...Yhxbk7cRgi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Comments:
> Hello excellent authenticators-
> Would you please lend your expertise to perusing this bag (H scarf details are my thing, but P bags can flummox me).  Hoping the necessary details are present to authenticate? (listing notes that zipper has been replaced)
> *If legit- wonder if y’all could recall name, family, or approx era of bag (I’m guessing Moto Buckle is just a descriptor?)
> I truly appreciate your time



The bag is authentic, at least 25 years old and appears in vg condition for its age. As a purist, I'm disappointed in the zip replacement though.


----------



## turfnsurf

missfiggy said:


> The bag is authentic, at least 25 years old and appears in vg condition for its age. As a purist, I'm disappointed in the zip replacement though.


Many Thanks!
 I‘m grateful for your input. I might try to search for another within budget that hasn’t been altered.


----------



## g_g

Item Name: Galleria Saffiano Leather
Listing number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: n/a
Comments: Hello! Can you please authenticate this bag for me. It’s a gift from my mom. She said she’s had it for a long time so she lost all the cards/receipt that came with it except for the dust bag. I’m so excited since it’s my first ever Prada bag!


----------



## missfiggy

g_g said:


> Item Name: Galleria Saffiano Leather
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: n/a
> Comments: Hello! Can you please authenticate this bag for me. It’s a gift from my mom. She said she’s had it for a long time so she lost all the cards/receipt that came with it except for the dust bag. I’m so excited since it’s my first ever Prada bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424737
> View attachment 5424737
> View attachment 5424738
> View attachment 5424739
> View attachment 5424740
> View attachment 5424741
> View attachment 5424742
> View attachment 5424743
> View attachment 5424744
> View attachment 5424745
> View attachment 5424746



Your mother doesn't remember where she purchased it from? Close up photos of the sides, base, corners please.


----------



## g_g

missfiggy said:


> Your mother doesn't remember where she purchased it from? Close up photos of the sides, base, corners please.



Thank you for your reply! She really can’t recall but she’s certain it wasn’t online. She‘s thinking probably bought it from a
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 friend?


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this wallet...I realize they're not easy to authenticate by pics, but I would appreciate anyone's opinion.
Bought at local thrift store, my pics. Approximately 7.25”w x 3.5”h x 1”d closed.
Don't know name, but maybe a saffiano long wallet? I did find a few online that looked identical...so I'm curious.
As always, thanks in advance!
EDITED: photos were shot outdoors, so there are color shifts. The purple in the first photo is closest to actual wallet.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this wallet...I realize they're not easy to authenticate by pics, but I would appreciate anyone's opinion.
> Bought at local thrift store, my pics. Approximately 7.25”w x 3.5”h x 1”d closed.
> Don't know name, but maybe a saffiano long wallet? I did find a few online that looked identical...so I'm curious.
> As always, thanks in advance!
> EDITED: photos were shot outdoors, so there are color shifts. The purple in the first photo is closest to actual wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5425589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425601



It might be authentic. If it is, it's around 10+ years old. There's just one tiny niggly detail. I'd like to see if PP can see it too.


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> It might be authentic. If it is, it's around 10+ years old. There's just one tiny niggly detail. I'd like to see if PP can see it too.


Thanks, as always, for your time & expertise, missfiggy...standing by watching for PP with fingers crossed!


----------



## imama1893

Hey all! Just joined. Have a feeling this may be fake. Got it second had for cheap so no certificate or anything else but would love some outside input. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

imama1893 said:


> Hey all! Just joined. Have a feeling this may be fake. Got it second had for cheap so no certificate or anything else but would love some outside input. Thanks!


I'll let you off the hook for not using the proper authentication request format since I don't want to see this again. Toss it in the trash. It's the worst fake and it wouldn't be fair for someone else to get stuck with it.


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this wallet...I realize they're not easy to authenticate by pics, but I would appreciate anyone's opinion.
> Bought at local thrift store, my pics. Approximately 7.25”w x 3.5”h x 1”d closed.
> Don't know name, but maybe a saffiano long wallet? I did find a few online that looked identical...so I'm curious.
> As always, thanks in advance!
> EDITED: photos were shot outdoors, so there are color shifts. The purple in the first photo is closest to actual wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5425589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425601



PP and I both agree that it's probably authentic. With the usual caveat.


----------



## JOODLZ

missfiggy said:


> PP and I both agree that it's probably authentic. With the usual caveat.


Thanks again, missfiggy (and PP) for this reply!
I joined tPF in 2012 (time flies, huh?), and now seems a perfect time to thank EACH and EVERY authenticator who has freely given their time and expertise responding to my (and other members') requests across many forums! I am ever-grateful to you all for contributing to this invaluable resource, improving my brand awareness and guiding me in building an amazing collection! THANKS!


----------



## missfiggy

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks again, missfiggy (and PP) for this reply!
> I joined tPF in 2012 (time flies, huh?), and now seems a perfect time to thank EACH and EVERY authenticator who has freely given their time and expertise responding to my (and other members') requests across many forums! I am ever-grateful to you all for contributing to this invaluable resource, improving my brand awareness and guiding me in building an amazing collection! THANKS!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Lovely authenticators ! ❤
It’s been awhile since I have had to ask for your help .
Would you mind taking a peek at this backpack?

I so appreciate any help!
Thank you!! ❤❤
Item name: nylon vela Prada backpack
Serial #: n/a ?
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-vela-small-backpack-navy-817115


----------



## amstevens714

Few more photos


----------



## missfiggy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Lovely authenticators ! ❤
> It’s been awhile since I have had to ask for your help .
> Would you mind taking a peek at this backpack?
> 
> I so appreciate any help!
> Thank you!! ❤❤
> Item name: nylon vela Prada backpack
> Serial #: n/a ?
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-vela-small-backpack-navy-817115
> 
> View attachment 5429745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429756



This looks fine to me. But...wait for Bratty1919 to comment also. She's the resident expert in these older nylons.

And remember you have fashionphile's excellent return policy if you're the least bit doubtful.


----------



## amstevens714

missfiggy said:


> This looks fine to me. But...wait for Bratty1919 to comment also. She's the resident expert in these older nylons.
> 
> And remember you have fashionphile's excellent return policy if you're the least bit doubtful.



thank you so much!! Yes, I don’t think I’d buy nylon from anywhere else for that reason. Not doubtful because I don’t know what to look for but I so appreciate the reassurance from you ladies. I will wait on Bratty1919 to give her blessing (or not lol).

thank you so so much for the help ❤️❤️


----------



## shotie

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much

Item Name:  PRADA Nylon Handbag Black Silver 
Listing number: 265700042572
Seller ID:  hirakoba0307 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/265700042572 - Seller has accepted my offer so you might not be able to view the images but I will attach them below
Comments: Seller does not have authenticity card/serial number. Said bag does not have the factory tag when I asked.


----------



## missfiggy

shotie said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much
> 
> Item Name:  PRADA Nylon Handbag Black Silver
> Listing number: 265700042572
> Seller ID:  hirakoba0307
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/265700042572 - Seller has accepted my offer so you might not be able to view the images but I will attach them below
> Comments: Seller does not have authenticity card/serial number. Said bag does not have the factory tag when I asked.



Unfortunately, this style is one of the most counterfeited of all Prada handbags. And, also unfortunately, it is impossible to authenticate this style just from photos.  And, unfortunately again, actually handling it in real life would not help either. These are sold, literally by the billions, from every counterfeiter's site and more so now that the re-editions have become so popular. Sorry the news can't be better.  

You are now under a legal obligation to pay the seller or end up with a non payment strike from ebay.

In future authenticate BEFORE bidding.


----------



## shotie

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately, this style is one of the most counterfeited of all Prada handbags. And, also unfortunately, it is impossible to authenticate this style just from photos.  And, unfortunately again, actually handling it in real life would not help either. These are sold, literally by the billions, from every counterfeiter's site and more so now that the re-editions have become so popular. Sorry the news can't be better.
> 
> You are now under a legal obligation to pay the seller or end up with a non payment strike from ebay.
> 
> In future authenticate BEFORE bidding.



Thank you very much for your help. I have decided to not buy the purse. Will not be bidding before authenticating next time


----------



## idonothave1

Hi,

I was hoping to get this bag authenticated, and please let me know if you need more photos. Based on a few responses, this might be a highly replicated bag, but I wanted to double check. Thank you!

Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Red Rosso Sport Nylon Vintage 2000 Original Y2K Mini Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 363829542387
Seller ID: gravelroadfinds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/363829542387


----------



## missfiggy

idonothave1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping to get this bag authenticated, and please let me know if you need more photos. Based on a few responses, this might be a highly replicated bag, but I wanted to double check. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Tessuto Red Rosso Sport Nylon Vintage 2000 Original Y2K Mini Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 363829542387
> Seller ID: gravelroadfinds
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/363829542387



Yes, this is *the* highly replicated style. And, even with the cards, it is impossible to determine authenticity.  Sorry.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi!! Hope y'all have been well! I was wondering if I can request authentication of this Skipper bag. I believe this model is from the Fall 2004 runway. But, I've never seen an alligator version in this model before!

Item Name: PRADA DARK GREEN ALLIGATOR SKIPPER BAG
Listing number: PR.T0525.04
Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...525-04-prada-dark-green-alligator-skipper-bag
Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!! Hope y'all have been well! I was wondering if I can request authentication of this Skipper bag. I believe this model is from the Fall 2004 runway. But, I've never seen an alligator version in this model before!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA DARK GREEN ALLIGATOR SKIPPER BAG
> Listing number: PR.T0525.04
> Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...525-04-prada-dark-green-alligator-skipper-bag
> Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*



OOOHHH MYYYYYYY!!!!

Looks good to me. PP NO DROOLING!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> OOOHHH MYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Looks good to me. PP NO DROOLING!!!



Thanks!!!!

I know, very drool worthy. They got two other croc pradas on the site and they all look scrumptious.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!! Hope y'all have been well! I was wondering if I can request authentication of this Skipper bag. I believe this model is from the Fall 2004 runway. But, I've never seen an alligator version in this model before!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA DARK GREEN ALLIGATOR SKIPPER BAG
> Listing number: PR.T0525.04
> Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...525-04-prada-dark-green-alligator-skipper-bag
> Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*







missfiggy said:


> OOOHHH MYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Looks good to me. PP NO DROOLING!!!




YUMMY!!  It's authentic for sure.  The only thing I'd want to see after you get the bag is the inside.  Need to verify one detail for clarification.  Nice price!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> YUMMY!!  It's authentic for sure.  The only thing I'd want to see after you get the bag is the inside.  Need to verify one detail for clarification.  Nice price!



Thank you!!! Totally! I will share more detailed pics once it comes in. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> OOOHHH MYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Looks good to me. PP NO DROOLING!!!





Prada Psycho said:


> YUMMY!!  It's authentic for sure.  The only thing I'd want to see after you get the bag is the inside.  Need to verify one detail for clarification.  Nice price!



Thanks so much to both of you for your outstanding help as always! Here are more pics of the interior. Hope these work, thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks so much to both of you for your outstanding help as always! Here are more pics of the interior. Hope these work, thanks again!



Authentic CROC!!!  WOWSERS  ... WHAT A STEAL!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Authentic CROC!!!  WOWSERS  ... WHAT A STEAL!!!



THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Authentic CROC!!!  WOWSERS  ... WHAT A STEAL!!!





Yoshi1296 said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!



Yeppers!  That's real croc!  Lucky gal!  Enjoy!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> Yeppers!  That's real croc!  Lucky gal!  Enjoy!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> This looks fine to me. But...wait for Bratty1919 to comment also. She's the resident expert in these older nylons.
> 
> And remember you have fashionphile's excellent return policy if you're the least bit doubtful.



Sorry I have been MIA...looks fine to me


----------



## Bratty1919

amstevens714 said:


> thank you so much!! Yes, I don’t think I’d buy nylon from anywhere else for that reason. Not doubtful because I don’t know what to look for but I so appreciate the reassurance from you ladies. I will wait on Bratty1919 to give her blessing (or not lol).
> 
> thank you so so much for the help ❤❤



Sorry I have been MIA...looks fine to me


----------



## TinyB

Hello! I found this Prada Micro Galleria bag while searching for the perfect red bag. I'm hoping to get this bag authenticated. Thank you!

Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Micro Galleria Double Zip Tote Fuoco
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-micro-galleria-double-zip-tote-fuoco-1020663


----------



## Prada Psycho

TinyB said:


> Hello! I found this Prada Micro Galleria bag while searching for the perfect red bag. I'm hoping to get this bag authenticated. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Saffiano Lux Micro Galleria Double Zip Tote Fuoco
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-micro-galleria-double-zip-tote-fuoco-1020663


I wish Fashionphile would take a hint from Yoogi's Closet and give us larger photos.  That said, while I'd like to see more of the lining to be 100% certain, this looks authentic.


----------



## TinyB

Prada Psycho said:


> I wish Fashionphile would take a hint from Yoogi's Closet and give us larger photos.  That said, while I'd like to see more of the lining to be 100% certain, this looks authentic.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! Don't hate me because I know a lot of us (myself included) despise this site. But I just had to ask if this is even remotely worth considering. Should I take the risk and order and add more detailed pics later to help yall with authentication? It looks SO PRETTY!! But, want to run it by y'all first to see if it may be ok. Thank you!!

Item Name: PRADA Pitone Pietre Shoulder Bag
Listing number: PRA652146
Seller ID: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/prada-pitone-pietre-shoulder-bag-dcgaj
Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*


----------



## Bratty1919

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! Don't hate me because I know a lot of us (myself included) despise this site. But I just had to ask if this is even remotely worth considering. Should I take the risk and order and add more detailed pics later to help yall with authentication? It looks SO PRETTY!! But, want to run it by y'all first to see if it may be ok. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Pitone Pietre Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: PRA652146
> Seller ID: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/prada-pitone-pietre-shoulder-bag-dcgaj
> Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*


More pictures needed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bratty1919 said:


> More pictures needed.


Got it. Thanks! I think I might pass since there are no returns, and don't want to take on the hassle. A bit worried it might be fake.

Thanks so much for taking a look!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! Don't hate me because I know a lot of us (myself included) despise this site. But I just had to ask if this is even remotely worth considering. Should I take the risk and order and add more detailed pics later to help yall with authentication? It looks SO PRETTY!! But, want to run it by y'all first to see if it may be ok. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Pitone Pietre Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: PRA652146
> Seller ID: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-bags/prada-pitone-pietre-shoulder-bag-dcgaj
> Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*



I hate that site for a lot of reasons, but for authentication purposes it's useless.  They force you to create an account to see anything and I just won't do that.  I also refuse to buy anything online that doesn't have a return option.

From what I could see though, I think it's authentic.  I don't recall that bag being faked.


----------



## tinzky19

Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Large Tote Bag BN1786
Listing number: 225058242998
Seller ID: matplasko-0
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225058242998
Comments:
As advised by one of the members, please can you authenticate this Prada saffiano double zip large tote for me pls… i already bought it from ebay and would just like to make sure all ok. Thanks very much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tinzky19 said:


> Item Name: Prada Black Saffiano Lux Leather Double Zip Large Tote Bag BN1786
> Listing number: 225058242998
> Seller ID: matplasko-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225058242998
> Comments:
> As advised by one of the members, please can you authenticate this Prada saffiano double zip large tote for me pls… i already bought it from ebay and would just like to make sure all ok. Thanks very much.
> 
> View attachment 5572024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572034




I have some thoughts, but I'd like @missfiggy and @Bratty1919  to have a look and get back to me via private message.  Sit tight!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> I hate that site for a lot of reasons, but for authentication purposes it's useless.  They force you to create an account to see anything and I just won't do that.  I also refuse to buy anything online that doesn't have a return option.
> 
> From what I could see though, I think it's authentic.  I don't recall that bag being faked.



Thanks!! You're actually right. I do think it may be authentic too, but I just can't get myself to take the risk considering theres no returns, and they are a bit misleading with condition descriptions usually. This site is always such hit or miss.

I think I'll pass...ugh it looks so pretty though!

Thank you though!! I already have my eye on something else...lol


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I hate that site for a lot of reasons, but for authentication purposes it's useless.  They force you to create an account to see anything and I just won't do that.  I also refuse to buy anything online that doesn't have a return option.
> 
> *From what I could see though, I think it's authentic.  I don't recall that bag being faked.*


*From what I could see though, I think it's authentic. I don't recall that bag being faked.*


Ditto me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> *From what I could see though, I think it's authentic. I don't recall that bag being faked.*
> 
> 
> Ditto me.




Hmm, that is reassuring to hear from two of you...

I think I may bite the bullet on this now...it is just SO pretty. I guess I could add more pics once it comes in?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## tinzky19

Prada Psycho said:


> I have some thoughts, but I'd like @missfiggy and @Bratty1919  to have a look and get back to me via private message.  Sit tight!


Thank you for looking. Please tell me it’s not fake


----------



## Prada Psycho

tinzky19 said:


> Thank you for looking. Please tell me it’s not fake


Wish I could, but we've looked over and all came to the same conclusion.  It's in the "Super Fake" category and those can be tough to identify without detailed photos.  Wish I had better news for you, but you should be able to get your money back.


----------



## tinzky19

Prada Psycho said:


> Wish I could, but we've looked over and all came to the same conclusion.  It's in the "Super Fake" category and those can be tough to identify without detailed photos.  Wish I had better news for you, but you should be able to get your money back.


Thank you very much and also for the advise, glad I asked you guys.Yes I will file a case with Ebay.


----------



## Prada Psycho

tinzky19 said:


> Thank you very much and also for the advise, glad I asked you guys.Yes I will file a case with Ebay.


You shouldn't have any problem getting a refund:  eBay took the listing down.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello again! Sorry to bother, but I slept on it and totally decided against that python bag from TheRealReal because of their shoddy pictures, lack of return policy, and the fact that their shipping is not insured.

I decided to maybe go for this one! I can add more pics once it comes in, but what do y'all think? This model debuted on the Fall 2001 runway I believe.

Item Name: PRADA BROWN CROCODILE SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: PR.T0211.05
Seller ID: ANN'S FABULOUS FINDS
Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/pr-t0211-05-prada-brown-crocodile-shoulder-bag
Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello again! Sorry to bother, but I slept on it and totally decided against that python bag from TheRealReal because of their shoddy pictures, lack of return policy, and the fact that their shipping is not insured.
> 
> I decided to maybe go for this one! I can add more pics once it comes in, but what do y'all think? This model debuted on the Fall 2001 runway I believe.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA BROWN CROCODILE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: PR.T0211.05
> Seller ID: ANN'S FABULOUS FINDS
> Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/pr-t0211-05-prada-brown-crocodile-shoulder-bag
> Comments: Pics may not be enough, but thought I'd give it a shot and check with yall. *THANKS!!!*


I saw that last week.  There are several photos I'd want to see before I gave it my seal of approval, but looks authentic to me.   Ann's has a pretty good reputation from what I remember though I've never personally purchased from her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw that last week.  There are several photos I'd want to see before I gave it my seal of approval, but looks authentic to me.   Ann's has a pretty good reputation from what I remember though I've never personally purchased from her.



Thanks, I feel more confident with this one than the python one from therealreal I sent earlier. I have shopped from Anns in the past and I love their service. They have a return policy so I'll order this and submit more pics for yall if that works. Thanks again!


----------



## J.2183

Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster here! 

I’m a longtime admirer of luxury goods but access hasn’t always matched up with the desire. Silver lining in cloud though, I’ve found a seller who appears to have authentic pieces at great prices but I’ve also identified pieces with characteristics and features that don’t appear to match up with what I know or recognise on the respective pieces.

Anyways, I have my eye on what (as far as I know) appears to be a black small saffiano leather tote bag. The seller doesn’t always upload that many pictures on her posts but this is what I was able to get so far.

I’d really appreciate any advice or opinions!


----------



## J.2183

The same store has what (after a somewhat extensive google search ) appears to be a Nero Tessuto saffiano and nylon leather crossbody bag.

I’ve also seen similar models of this bag on replica sites so I’m not 100% confident  (but also 100% hopeful) that it is genuine. I’m seeing some things that tick the boxes for it to be genuine (like indent on the right foot of the R on the exterior pyramid logo badge and inner rectangular logo tag. As well as the use of high quality materials for tha hardware).

I’m just trying to avoid an accident that I wont be able to rectify. 

Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## missfiggy

J.2183 said:


> Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster here!
> 
> I’m a longtime admirer of luxury goods but access hasn’t always matched up with the desire. Silver lining in cloud though, I’ve found a seller who appears to have authentic pieces at great prices but I’ve also identified pieces with characteristics and features that don’t appear to match up with what I know or recognise on the respective pieces.
> 
> Anyways, I have my eye on what (as far as I know) appears to be a black small saffiano leather tote bag. The seller doesn’t always upload that many pictures on her posts but this is what I was able to get so far.
> 
> I’d really appreciate any advice or opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5573426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573428



Sorry - without the required photos and a link to the sale/seller,  we are unable to assist.


----------



## missfiggy

J.2183 said:


> The same store has what (after a somewhat extensive google search ) appears to be a Nero Tessuto saffiano and nylon leather crossbody bag.
> 
> I’ve also seen similar models of this bag on replica sites so I’m not 100% confident  (but also 100% hopeful) that it is genuine. I’m seeing some things that tick the boxes for it to be genuine (like indent on the right foot of the R on the exterior pyramid logo badge and inner rectangular logo tag. As well as the use of high quality materials for tha hardware).
> 
> I’m just trying to avoid an accident that I wont be able to rectify.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback!
> 
> View attachment 5573460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573462


Sorry - without the required photos and a link to the sale/seller, we are unable to assist.

Please note that we do not mention any design specifics on this thread.


----------



## Joey0991

Hi Prada experts,

Would really love and appreciate your help in authenticating this bag please. I've always loved the velvet version of the Cahier, but have never seen this version with the crystal detail (could not find the official style name). 

Item Name: Prada Cahier Velvet Crossbody Bag
Listing number:22519896
Seller ID: Cordelia (Seller profile: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-14020510.shtml)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...dy-velvet-cahier-prada-handbag-22519896.shtml
Comments: The 'MILANO' on the front flap is not straight

Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Psycho

Joey0991 said:


> Hi Prada experts,
> 
> Would really love and appreciate your help in authenticating this bag please. I've always loved the velvet version of the Cahier, but have never seen this version with the crystal detail (could not find the official style name).
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cahier Velvet Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:22519896
> Seller ID: Cordelia (Seller profile: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-14020510.shtml)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...dy-velvet-cahier-prada-handbag-22519896.shtml
> Comments: The 'MILANO' on the front flap is not straight
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5573711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573721


Not unusual to find evening versions of Prada bags.  The uneven MILANO is just status quo for Prada's sloppy workmanship these days.  Pity they couldn't have taken the effort to make one this special better.   That said, I don't see anything concerning but if you buy it, post your own photos here.  The photos in the listing are far from desirable. One last thing, this seller has next to no history selling on Vestiaire.  If I understand the return policy, this would be a non-refundable item for whatever reason you might want to return it.  I'd get that clarified before diving in head first.


----------



## Joey0991

Prada Psycho said:


> Not unusual to find evening versions of Prada bags.  The uneven MILANO is just status quo for Prada's sloppy workmanship these days.  Pity they couldn't have taken the effort to make one this special better.   That said, I don't see anything concerning but if you buy it, post your own photos here.  The photos in the listing are far from desirable. One last thing, this seller has next to no history selling on Vestiaire.  If I understand the return policy, this would be a non-refundable item for whatever reason you might want to return it.  I'd get that clarified before diving in head first.


Thank you so much for taking the time to look into this - I really appreciate it. I won't rush into buying it given I'm not 100% it's authentic, but I am kind of obsessed with the velvet so we'll see! Will definitely post my own pics if I do make the purchase. Thank you again.


----------



## tinzky19

Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote BN2626
Listing number: 265790216345
Seller ID: luxurydesignerbag
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265790216345
Comments: 
Hello!  Thinking of bidding on this one. Is this item authentic please? Thank you!


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi!
Please help me to authenticate this bag 
Item name:  Prada nylon 2005 bag
Seller ID: amanicassidy

Link:  https://www.depop.com/products/amanicassidy-prada-nylon-2005-bag-come/









						More pics of the bag - Depop
					

More pics of the bag - Sold by @amanicassidy




					www.depop.com
				





Thank you in advance


----------



## missfiggy

tinzky19 said:


> Item Name: Prada Vitello Daino Tote BN2626
> Listing number: 265790216345
> Seller ID: luxurydesignerbag
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265790216345
> Comments:
> Hello!  Thinking of bidding on this one. Is this item authentic please? Thank you!


The bag in the photos looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi!
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Item name:  Prada nylon 2005 bag
> Seller ID: amanicassidy
> 
> Link:  https://www.depop.com/products/amanicassidy-prada-nylon-2005-bag-come/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of the bag - Depop
> 
> 
> More pics of the bag - Sold by @amanicassidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Not enough photos.


----------



## Anna_t28

I


missfiggy said:


> Not enough photos.
> 
> 
> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough photos.
> 
> 
> 
> What more photo should I ask from seller?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> I saw that last week.  There are several photos I'd want to see before I gave it my seal of approval, but looks authentic to me.   Ann's has a pretty good reputation from what I remember though I've never personally purchased from her.



Hi @Prada Psycho ! The bag came in today! I took some more detailed pics for you. My only concern is that the little white tag with the number is not anywhere inside this bag. Only the black code label. More pics in the following post too. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

More pics cont'd


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> More pics cont'd
> 
> View attachment 5574684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574687



White tags are useless.  The other tag verifies that this is crocodile.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> White tags are useless.  The other tag verifies that this is crocodile.



Its real?! OMG THANKS!!! Yay! I'm gonna use it to work tomorrow.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> I


Read post #1


----------



## Addy

@missfiggy @Prada Psycho @Bratty1919 

I just wanted to pop by to say thank you very much for all of your expertise and personal time spent authenticating Prada for members!


----------



## Isabella

Hi there! Please help me to authenticate this bag"
Item name: Prada Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote
Seller ID: vanessamae218

Thank you, experts!


----------



## missfiggy

Isabella said:


> Hi there! Please help me to authenticate this bag"
> Item name: Prada Saffiano Small Galleria Double Zip Tote
> Seller ID: vanessamae218
> 
> Thank you, experts!


Are you the buyer?


----------



## Isabella

missfiggy said:


> Are you the buyer?


I am!


----------



## missfiggy

Isabella said:


> I am!


Please post your own photos when you receive it.


----------



## MarkWoo

Item Name:Tessito City Tote
Listing number:B4681
Seller ID:RINKO
Link:https://jp.mercari.com/item/m23975116655
Comments:Hello Dear Authenticator, I just bought this bag from Mercari, which is the biggest second hand market in Japan. It would require a week to be delivered to where I live. The picture the seller provided might not good enough for authentication. Would you take a look if possible please. I will post more pictures as soon as I got the bag. Many appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi!



Please help me to authenticate this bag 







Item name:  Prada nylon 2005 bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://click.linksynergy.com/deepl...t&murl=https://www.prada.com/us/en/women.html



Seller ID: amanicassidy


----------



## missfiggy

Anna_t28 said:


> View attachment 5580147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 5580146
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> View attachment 5580145
> 
> View attachment 5580144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580143
> 
> Item name:  Prada nylon 2005 bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580142
> 
> https://click.linksynergy.com/deeplink?id=oGj7akNVsTg&mid=47117&u1=TPFinsert&murl=https://www.prada.com/us/en/women.html
> 
> View attachment 5580141
> 
> Seller ID: amanicassidy
> 
> View attachment 5580140


I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


Me either.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Anna_t28 said:


> View attachment 5580147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 5580146
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> View attachment 5580145
> 
> View attachment 5580144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580143
> 
> Item name:  Prada nylon 2005 bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580142
> 
> https://click.linksynergy.com/deeplink?id=oGj7akNVsTg&mid=47117&u1=TPFinsert&murl=https://www.prada.com/us/en/women.html
> 
> View attachment 5580141
> 
> Seller ID: amanicassidy
> 
> View attachment 5580140





missfiggy said:


> I'm not convinced that this is authentic.





Bratty1919 said:


> Me either.



Me three (not authentic).


----------



## Jo3y

Hi authenticators, *please* help me authenticate this bag! The seller says they got it as a gift 8 months ago, and there's no authenticity card, box or receipt.

Item Name: Prada Brique Bag in Saffiano















Listing number: 1833951391
Seller ID: omarkachoud
Link: https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/satchels/1833951391-borsa-prada-brique-in-saffiano


----------



## Jo3y

Forgot to say there are a few more pictures of the lining in the listing if anyone would be so kind to check the authenticity - would appreciate it tons!!


----------



## MarkWoo

MarkWoo said:


> Item Name:Tessito City Tote
> Listing number:B4681
> Seller ID:RINKO
> Link:https://jp.mercari.com/item/m23975116655


Hello Ladies, I just received this bag all the way from Japan. The bag looks like barely use and only shows a little bit sign of wear from storage. Hope you wouldn’t mind take a look the picture I took please. I’m really appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jo3y said:


> Hi authenticators, *please* help me authenticate this bag! The seller says they got it as a gift 8 months ago, and there's no authenticity card, box or receipt.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Brique Bag in Saffiano
> 
> View attachment 5584076
> View attachment 5584077
> View attachment 5584078
> View attachment 5584079
> View attachment 5584080
> View attachment 5584081
> View attachment 5584082
> View attachment 5584083
> View attachment 5584084
> View attachment 5584085
> View attachment 5584086
> View attachment 5584087
> 
> 
> Listing number: 1833951391
> Seller ID: omarkachoud
> Link: https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/satchels/1833951391-borsa-prada-brique-in-saffiano


Quite fake.


----------



## Jo3y

Prada Psycho said:


> Quite fake.


Really?? Wow! Thanks so much! I would never have guessed. What gave it away?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Jo3y said:


> Really?? Wow! Thanks so much! I would never have guessed. What gave it away?


We don't share details as to why.  It's most definitely fake.


----------



## notm2713

Hi guys! Please help me authenticate this bag! No card, just dust bag from Rebag! Authenticated as real by LegitGrails and awaiting The Real authentication, but I am nervous given I have heard mixed things about The Real authentication. Any feedback is SO appreciated!


----------



## notm2713

Additional photos for further detail! Thanks again so much!


----------



## llbbsspp

Hi, I found this bag, it's so gorgeous! Hopefully someone could help me with this. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada two-way bag
Listing number: 1058797744
Seller ID: Julie Ann Razon @missjulieann
Link: link
Comments: I believe seller claims it's authentic since they had "vintage" in the description. Unfortunately, I'm not sure of its model and authenticity. Don't hesitate to ask for more photos and info, I'll immediately ask the seller for such right away.


----------



## Prada Psycho

llbbsspp said:


> Hi, I found this bag, it's so gorgeous! Hopefully someone could help me with this. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada two-way bag
> Listing number: 1058797744
> Seller ID: Julie Ann Razon @missjulieann
> Link: link
> Comments: I believe seller claims it's authentic since they had "vintage" in the description. Unfortunately, I'm not sure of its model and authenticity. Don't hesitate to ask for more photos and info, I'll immediately ask the seller for such right away.



It's an "authentic" fake and not even a good one.  Mercy, is that a nasty fake!


----------



## llbbsspp

Prada Psycho said:


> It's an "authentic" fake and not even a good one.  Mercy, is that a nasty fake!


Gosh thank you so much for saying something, else I would've made an impulsive purchase!


----------



## llbbsspp

I hope you all don't mind me posting another one here again, was supposed to send this together along with the past one but was still waiting on this seller's replies. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Prada Cervo Leather Tote
Listing number: 1177215882
Seller ID: Kz kizz @MsKimmyco.
Link: link
Comments: This time, seller is more transparent with it being a thrifted item and says it's better to have it authenticated elsewhere instead of their online shop. They also provided the measurements below without pictures. Overall condition seems pretty good too, but I don't know this particular model and how authentic it actually is

Base 15​Deprh 7​Bottom/height 14​Drop 7.5​Strap 41​


----------



## missfiggy

llbbsspp said:


> I hope you all don't mind me posting another one here again, was supposed to send this together along with the past one but was still waiting on this seller's replies. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Leather Tote
> Listing number: 1177215882
> Seller ID: Kz kizz @MsKimmyco.
> Link: link
> Comments: This time, seller is more transparent with it being a thrifted item and says it's better to have it authenticated elsewhere instead of their online shop. They also provided the measurements below without pictures. Overall condition seems pretty good too, but I don't know this particular model and how authentic it actually is
> 
> Base 15​Deprh 7​Bottom/height 14​Drop 7.5​Strap 41​


Again, I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


----------



## llbbsspp

missfiggy said:


> Again, I'm not convinced that this is authentic.


Thank you so much! Price seemed too good to be true as well so thanks for reassuring


----------



## Prada Psycho

llbbsspp said:


> I hope you all don't mind me posting another one here again, was supposed to send this together along with the past one but was still waiting on this seller's replies. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Cervo Leather Tote
> Listing number: 1177215882
> Seller ID: Kz kizz @MsKimmyco.
> Link: link
> Comments: This time, seller is more transparent with it being a thrifted item and says it's better to have it authenticated elsewhere instead of their online shop. They also provided the measurements below without pictures. Overall condition seems pretty good too, but I don't know this particular model and how authentic it actually is
> 
> Base 15​Deprh 7​Bottom/height 14​Drop 7.5​Strap 41​


It's totally, without a shred of doubt, FAKE.  Ick!


----------



## MarkWoo

It’s pretty upsetting that no one explain to me why my request is ignored all the time for past few months. :/


----------



## llbbsspp

Prada Psycho said:


> It's totally, without a shred of doubt, FAKE.  Ick!


Yes, the price posted in our currency should've been my hint in the first place


----------



## Prada Psycho

llbbsspp said:


> Yes, the price posted in our currency should've been my hint in the first place


That does tend to be true, but not always.  I've seen fakes selling for full retail or more and authentic bags selling for next to nothing. The proof is always in the photos, assuming it can't be handled in person.


----------



## Brightcastle

Item Name: Prada document holder 

Listing number: n/a

Seller ID: Greg2022

Link: https://touch.adverts.ie/womens-bags/prada-document-holder/27515315

Comments: would love an authenticators view on this. Have seen the product and think it’s good but would love some peace of mind. Have included more pics to help!


----------



## missfiggy

Brightcastle said:


> Item Name: Prada document holder
> 
> Listing number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: Greg2022
> 
> Link: https://touch.adverts.ie/womens-bags/prada-document-holder/27515315
> 
> Comments: would love an authenticators view on this. Have seen the product and think it’s good but would love some peace of mind. Have included more pics to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591409


This looks authentic.


----------



## Brightcastle

missfiggy said:


> This looks authentic.


Thank you so much for your reply. I'm delighted with it, the leather is just exquisite, forgot just how good a brand it is!


----------



## mtnbreeze

Hoping to authenticate some Prada bags! Hope I am doing this correctly! Many apologies in advance if I get it wrong !


----------



## mtnbreeze

Hope you don’t mind posting another. These are thrift store finds that I always thought might be authentic but now I am doubting my luck!


----------



## spartanwoman

Good morning! Hoping to get an authentication on one of my holy grail bags!
Item Name: Authentic Rare Prada Large Bauletto Lux Limited Edition Fairy Bag James Jean Art
Listing: Poshmark
Seller ID: ahawkins34









						AUTHENTIC RARE PRADA LARGE BAULETTO LUX LIMITED EDITION FAIRY BAG JAMES JEAN ART
					

Shop ahawkins34's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. AUTHENTIC RARE PRADA LARGE BAULETTO LUX LIMITED EDITION FAIRY BAG - JAMES JEAN ART DESIGN. Limited edition deerskin, hand-painted bag by James Jean for Prada. Beautiful color palette...




					poshmark.com
				




TIA!


----------



## Prada Psycho

spartanwoman said:


> Good morning! Hoping to get an authentication on one of my holy grail bags!
> Item Name: Authentic Rare Prada Large Bauletto Lux Limited Edition Fairy Bag James Jean Art
> Listing: Poshmark
> Seller ID: ahawkins34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC RARE PRADA LARGE BAULETTO LUX LIMITED EDITION FAIRY BAG JAMES JEAN ART
> 
> 
> Shop ahawkins34's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. AUTHENTIC RARE PRADA LARGE BAULETTO LUX LIMITED EDITION FAIRY BAG - JAMES JEAN ART DESIGN. Limited edition deerskin, hand-painted bag by James Jean for Prada. Beautiful color palette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


No red flags for me. Just post your own photos when you have it in your own hands.  Always good to make sure there's no bait and switch going on.


----------



## missfiggy

mtnbreeze said:


> Hope you don’t mind posting another. These are thrift store finds that I always thought might be authentic but now I am doubting my luck!
> 
> View attachment 5592817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592827


Are you the owner of these bags?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Hi there. Please authenticate.

Item name: Authentic PRADA Metallic Deerskin Leather Cervo Antik Bowler Medium Handbag

Seller ID: bargainedfindingsllc
Item #: 234415585270
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2344155852...UYfovC+6sgI01KGEZGxOuBwcE=|tkp:Bk9SR-z04cPXYA


Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Another one please!

Item name: PRADA MILANO Logo 2Way Shoulder Tote Bag Leather Black Gold tone Italy 99BT791

Seller ID: boom2hanten
Item #: 284435181916
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2844351819...H0RmbB5kbI78mbMPy2Wp|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675

Thank you, again!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Borsello uomo Prada
*Item Number*: 2117787081-borsello-uomo-prada
*Seller ID*: gemmafreddi
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/access...-a-bandouliere/2117787081-borsello-uomo-prada

Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

Mid Century Gal said:


> Hi there. Please authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Authentic PRADA Metallic Deerskin Leather Cervo Antik Bowler Medium Handbag
> 
> Seller ID: bargainedfindingsllc
> Item #: 234415585270
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234415585270?hash=item369441f7f6:g:rXMAAOSwEbtiCpBK&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoCKyQ3eZytGXNEuGY+zl7r89h6rgpobv21kHgqCDtl+PmIAeJeC3rR+pVhk2l0FrvEnOR4ff9mCxi/DGDfpKKmuxx+dIz8C1HJl/kfsw5hVkT2jZa1Pppb4Wuc/8/uMF7vT8dm1t21LUhP402k+Qn8eNseDYENM4M8teNP+hovIGPKX6aYpkfutlEcigFOUYfovC+6sgI01KGEZGxOuBwcE=|tkp:Bk9SR-z04cPXYA
> 
> 
> Thank you. Much appreciated!


Looks authentic.


----------



## missfiggy

Mid Century Gal said:


> Another one please!
> 
> Item name: PRADA MILANO Logo 2Way Shoulder Tote Bag Leather Black Gold tone Italy 99BT791
> 
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Item #: 284435181916
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/284435181916?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=241221&meid=f74adb046fae471da6401a454078e97e&pid=101195&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=304559580108&itm=284435181916&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseWebMskuAspectsV202110NoVariantSeedKnnRecallV1BERTPLXDynamicSlots&brand=PRADA&_trksid=p2047675.c101195.m1851&amdata=cksum:284435181916f74adb046fae471da6401a454078e97e|enc:AQAHAAABQC3%2BWCvMUPnWGqODOpxkPg3AFUkIkQxK0tfpb%2FJnmPH6ND1qvJBbUb0XbbulUKOG9zyIG%2BRXyhBxcin74pdkYg5SoGYlJytyBS5Yo3NLbSD6CvNu0URFmd8OfH1C74LIBFR9hwDDKLyUk%2FVPErgzVFZ%2Bzn7c4Saf3PpVPhGpbLETD%2B9seitzKbvFCvyd2OX40PXISRmj6%2BmUHTixuS5GIo%2FjXaccpULSeZzmRRS94TtxnvBZ9m5fqwqJIZVOx4gKP0za3q0puJI2TUm2cgsDSy7K6ghGPVNZfKhihxCW74OjhhHEMm7J6a0d%2FQ998wwDdNTyF%2BEtDzHA7m4UfwmOZWCeCYXQ00I2Ihy3OtG5aGfQGaFLu5envIfjeXWSbvyvWhj8ukPP%2BdyVqFE8qgcpBlB3H0RmbB5kbI78mbMPy2Wp|ampidL_CLK|clp:2047675
> 
> Thank you, again!


Inadequate photos of the lining but otherwise looks authentic.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missfiggy said:


> Looks authentic.


Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missfiggy said:


> Inadequate photos of the lining but otherwise looks authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Comments: OK! I know this bag is hated by many, but for some reason, I love it. I'm absolutely thrilled to have found it in good condition in the colorway I wanted and within by budget, so please don't judge me  It looks fine to me, but, of course, I have to run it by you guys before actually carrying it. Thank you!
Item Name: Prada Inside bag
Link: the seller already marked the listing as sold, so the link is inactive, sorry (it was such a good deal, the seller said she got several inquiries by other people wanting to buy the bag, but I saw it first )


----------



## mtnbreeze

missfiggy said:


> Are you the owner of these bags?


Yes! I have found them at thrift stores over the years


----------



## mtnbreeze

missfiggy said:


> Are you the owner of these bags?


Yes, I am!


----------



## missfiggy

mtnbreeze said:


> Yes! I have found them at thrift stores over the years


Unfortunately we can't authenticate for owners. We only offer this service to prospective buyers. Perhaps you could approach an authentication agency for further advice.


----------



## mtnbreeze

missfiggy said:


> Unfortunately we can't authenticate for owners. We only offer this service to prospective buyers. Perhaps you could approach an authentication agency for further advice.


Thank you! Do you recommend any sites for authentication?


----------



## rockstudaddict

Hello. what do you think about this bag?
seller: local, bag purchased at Prada Miami Design District
name of item: prada crystal re edition

thanks


----------



## Prada Psycho

rockstudaddict said:


> Hello. what do you think about this bag?
> seller: local, bag purchased at Prada Miami Design District
> name of item: prada crystal re edition
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 5595485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595496




What is "Prada Miami Design District"? The Prada shop in Miami? Assuming that's the case, why are you asking for authentication from a Prada boutique?


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Comments: OK! I know this bag is hated by many, but for some reason, I love it. I'm absolutely thrilled to have found it in good condition in the colorway I wanted and within by budget, so please don't judge me  It looks fine to me, but, of course, I have to run it by you guys before actually carrying it. Thank you!
> Item Name: Prada Inside bag
> Link: the seller already marked the listing as sold, so the link is inactive, sorry (it was such a good deal, the seller said she got several inquiries by other people wanting to buy the bag, but I saw it first )
> 
> View attachment 5594940
> View attachment 5594941
> View attachment 5594942
> View attachment 5594943
> View attachment 5594944
> View attachment 5594945
> View attachment 5594946
> View attachment 5594947
> View attachment 5594948
> View attachment 5594949






These are a PITA to authenticate with photos.  That said, I don't see any red flags.  I'm thinking it's OK.   If you know Prada leather well, you know it has a distinctive feel and scent.  Let's see what @missfiggy thinks.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> These are a PITA to authenticate with photos.  That said, I don't see any red flags.  I'm thinking it's OK.   If you know Prada leather well, you know it has a distinctive feel and scent.  Let's see what @missfiggy thinks.


Missfiggy thinks it's an awful bag but certainly looks authentic from the photos.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> These are a PITA to authenticate with photos.  That said, I don't see any red flags.  I'm thinking it's OK.   If you know Prada leather well, you know it has a distinctive feel and scent.  Let's see what @missfiggy thinks.


Thank you, Prada Psycho! The leather feels and smells amazing.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> Missfiggy thinks it's an awful bag but certainly looks authentic from the photos.


 Thank you, Missfiggy. It seems like this is one of the most loved and hated bags Prada ever made. I'm fine with that


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Missfiggy. It seems like this is one of the most loved and hated bags Prada ever made. I'm fine with that


I don't like it because it's illogical to waste all that leather inside a leather bag.  It uses up space in the bag and, while I've not handled one, knowing Prada leather bags as I do, it must weigh a ton empty.  That said, I'd love to have a leather bag done with that turquoise leather.  So pretty.


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Missfiggy. It seems like this is one of the most loved and hated bags Prada ever made. I'm fine with that


Missfiggy qualifies her statement that, whilst the bag is awful, that turquoise colour is truly gorgeous.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> I don't like it because it's illogical to waste all that leather inside a leather bag.  It uses up space in the bag and, while I've not handled one, knowing Prada leather bags as I do, it must weigh a ton empty.  That said, I'd love to have a leather bag done with that turquoise leather.  So pretty.





missfiggy said:


> Missfiggy qualifies her statement that, whilst the bag is awful, that turquoise colour is truly gorgeous.



Actually, this bag isn't that heavy. It weighs 815 grams (1.7 lbs), without the strap. It's the size Medium, as I understand, and measures at 26x18x16 cm (10x7x6 in or so). I actually just weighed my most used bag, a true workhorse, Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in suede, with the regular fabric interior, and it's 826 grams - 11 grams more.

The turquoise is indeed gorgeous, thanks! While I love other color combinations as well (especially the gray and yellow/lime one!!), black with turquoise inside is perfect for me, I can wear this bag with almost everything in my closet. 

The thing I love about it is: all that soft leather inside, but also, it basically has an interior organizer. It's essentially three compartments with three slip pockets, and the middle compartment can be zipped, if needed. I haven't carried the bag yet, but I think it will be quite user-friendly in the sense that, if it's just one single compartment, I tend to have my stuff rolling around and my wallet and my phone somehow always end up right at the bottom underneath everything else... With this bag (I hope!), it won't be the case. I also just love pouches and all sorts of SLGs, so having a built-in pouch inside of the bag is definitely very appealing to me


----------



## Moxisox

Item Name: Tessuto Nylon Saffiano Flat Messenger Bag 
Listing number: 1073214
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-saffiano-flat-messenger-bag-bluette-1073214
Comments: Any help with authenticating would be appreciated. I generally trust Fashionphile, but you never know. I can always post more pics when I receive the bag next week if needed. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Moxisox said:


> Item Name: Tessuto Nylon Saffiano Flat Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 1073214
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-tessuto-nylon-saffiano-flat-messenger-bag-bluette-1073214
> Comments: Any help with authenticating would be appreciated. I generally trust Fashionphile, but you never know. I can always post more pics when I receive the bag next week if needed. Thank you


Their photos leave a  lot to be desired, but nothing jumps out at me right now. Yes, do post your own photos when you get the bag so we can verify.


----------



## Moxisox

Prada Psycho said:


> Their photos leave a  lot to be desired, but nothing jumps out at me right now. Yes, do post your own photos when you get the bag so we can verify.


Yea, their photos always frustrate me. I will do that. Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## more, more, mor

Hi! I’m new here. I feel this bag is authentic but I’m also looking for the style name and resale value.
Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Prada Psycho

more said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I feel this bag is authentic but I’m also looking for the style name and resale value.
> Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5599344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599353


We don't provide those services for sellers here. You'll need to use a paid authentication service. We also normally don't respond to a post that doesn't utilize the authentication request format; however, I will say this much.  Selling counterfeit goods is illegal and this is absolutely a fake bag.


----------



## more, more, mor

Prada Psycho said:


> We don't provide those services for sellers here. You'll need to use a paid authentication service. We also normally don't respond to a post that doesn't utilize the authentication request format; however, I will say this much.  Selling counterfeit goods is illegal and this is absolutely a fake bag.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## J.2183

Item Name: Black Prada Nylon Messenger Bag
Seller ID: renatathriftbags (instagram)
Link: 

Comments: I‘d like to purchase this piece from a vendor on Instagram I’ve purchased authentic pieces from in the past but every so often some reps slip through the cracks. The pictures I’ve attached are all that I can get for the time being. Anyway, I’d really appreciate your opinion so I can finalise the purchase.

Thanks


----------



## missfiggy

Faker than my hair, teeth and nails


more said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I feel this bag is authentic but I’m also looking for the style name and resale value.
> Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5599344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599353





more said:


> Hi! I’m new here. I feel this bag is authentic but I’m also looking for the style name and resale value.
> Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5599344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599353


Faker than my hair, teeth and nails.   Burn it.


----------



## more, more, mor

can you tell me what you see that makes you say that?


----------



## Prada Psycho

more said:


> can you tell me what you see that makes you say that?


Eyes and 25+ years of experience authenticating Prada.


----------



## Jo3y

Item name: Brique Saffiano Leather Cross-Body Bag
Seller ID: MrWintour
Listing #: 33901764
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/33901764-prada-prada-brique-saffiano-leather-cross-body-bag

Comment: Would appreciate any help authenticating this bag. It's the 'old' version with the leather strap, not nylon.


----------



## Bratty1919

more said:


> can you tell me what you see that makes you say that?



No.


----------



## mcdq

Hi there! Can you please authenticate this wallet? 

Item Name: 
Like New Prada wallet​Listing number: no listing #- just from poshmark
Seller ID: julielux
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Like-New-Prada-wallet-62f55f9d7f29dde93592dc8b
Comments: Bought it off Poshmark- seems legit to me but of course I have no experience . It's already in my hands- pls see pictures attached. Thank you!!


----------



## missfiggy

more said:


> can you tell me what you see that makes you say that?


Yep...it's a classic modaqueen fake from early 2000s. I've seen hundreds, or maybe even thousands.


more said:


> can you tell me what you see that makes you say that?


----------



## dulapeep

Hi authenticators! Newbie here, first time posting. I wanted to get your expert eyes on this wallet I'm considering bidding on.

*Item Name:* PRADA Logo Plate Nylon Zip Around Long Wallet
*Listing number:* 134210875388
*Seller ID:* energy-japan via eBay
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/134210875388
*Comments: *Personal purchase; this is the first time buying designer. Obviously if this is deemed a fake, I won't waste time bidding.

Thanks plenty! Greatful for your time and help  my wallet (literally) appreciates it.


----------



## adelahid

Hello!
Could you please help me with the authenticity of this Prada Galleria?
She’s so beautiful but I kept it in the wardrobe for more than a year cuz’ I’m not 100% sure if it’s authentic or not…
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Moxisox

Prada Psycho said:


> Their photos leave a  lot to be desired, but nothing jumps out at me right now. Yes, do post your own photos when you get the bag so we can verify.


I received the bag from Fashionphile today. Here are some additional photos I took. Thank you


----------



## Prada Psycho

Moxisox said:


> I received the bag from Fashionphile today. Here are some additional photos I took. Thank you
> View attachment 5601244
> View attachment 5601245
> View attachment 5601246
> View attachment 5601247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601248


Looks great! Love the color.  I have this exact messenger in papaya (peachy/orange) color.


----------



## Prada Psycho

adelahid said:


> Hello!
> Could you please help me with the authenticity of this Prada Galleria?
> She’s so beautiful but I kept it in the wardrobe for more than a year cuz’ I’m not 100% sure if it’s authentic or not…
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5601168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601175


Authentication request format required.


----------



## adelahid

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format required.


Item name: Prada Caramel Saffiano Medium Double Zip Tote ( I think) 

No seller ID/listing number/link. I got it from a  consignment store


----------



## Moxisox

Prada Psycho said:


> Looks great! Love the color.  I have this exact messenger in papaya (peachy/orange) color.


Oh nice! The papaya sounds like it would be a really good year round color. Thank you so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Prada Psycho

adelahid said:


> Item name: Prada Caramel Saffiano Medium Double Zip Tote ( I think)
> 
> No seller ID/listing number/link. I got it from a  consignment store
> 
> View attachment 5601315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601322



Absolutely fake, not even a good one.


----------



## adelahid

Prada Psycho said:


> Absolutely fake, not even a good one.


Thank you!


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Hello tPF, hoping if you could authenticate this straw bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Psycho

lynrej06 said:


> Hello tPF, hoping if you could authenticate this straw bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602511
> View attachment 5602512
> View attachment 5602513
> View attachment 5602514
> View attachment 5602515
> View attachment 5602516


Authentication request format?


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


How to do that? Got it from a consignment store so no listing online ‍♀️


----------



## amstevens714

Bratty1919 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA...looks fine to me




Thank you so much for the reply! I’m super grateful! I hope you are having a good weekend! ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Prada Psycho said:


> Yeppers!  That's real croc!  Lucky gal!  Enjoy!



I have a couple of these guys living in my backyard if anyone is interested


----------



## WantedTreasures

Item Name: PRADA Re-Nylon Belt Bag 2VL056 Black Technical Fabric Men's Bag Very Good Japan
Listing number: 384603080535
Seller ID: finesellersbooth
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3846030805...ASpq1VjTZi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Comments: Although seller has lots of feedback, I’m skeptical given the quantity previously sold of this item and some of the seller’s other items.


----------



## Prada Psycho

WantedTreasures said:


> Item Name: PRADA Re-Nylon Belt Bag 2VL056 Black Technical Fabric Men's Bag Very Good Japan
> Listing number: 384603080535
> Seller ID: finesellersbooth
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3846030805...ASpq1VjTZi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Comments: Although seller has lots of feedback, I’m skeptical given the quantity previously sold of this item and some of the seller’s other items.


Wouldn't touch it for a LOT of reasons. Stick to a Prada boutique for things like this.


----------



## J.2183

Item Name: Prada Denim Tote (?)
Listing number:N/A
Seller ID: renatathriftbags (instagram)
Link:
Comments:

Hi @Prada Psycho and the other experts, I have this bag reserved with a vendor on instagram but I’m not too familiar with the models Prada has produced in the past so I have some reservations about it.

I tried to do a quick search on Google before I posted this but the results were a bit confusing as I couldn’t find this exact model but saw other denim bags they’ve previously released.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your opinion!

(p.s. these are the best pictures I could get from the vendors site)


----------



## missfiggy

J.2183 said:


> Item Name: Prada Denim Tote (?)
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller ID: renatathriftbags (instagram)
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Hi @Prada Psycho and the other experts, I have this bag reserved with a vendor on instagram but I’m not too familiar with the models Prada has produced in the past so I have some reservations about it.
> 
> I tried to do a quick search on Google before I posted this but the results were a bit confusing as I couldn’t find this exact model but saw other denim bags they’ve previously released.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your opinion!
> 
> (p.s. these are the best pictures I could get from the vendors site)
> 
> View attachment 5604417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604428



Looks fake to me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Looks fake to me


----------



## missfiggy

J.2183 said:


> Item Name: Prada Denim Tote (?)
> Listing number:N/A
> Seller ID: renatathriftbags (instagram)
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Hi @Prada Psycho and the other experts, I have this bag reserved with a vendor on instagram but I’m not too familiar with the models Prada has produced in the past so I have some reservations about it.
> 
> I tried to do a quick search on Google before I posted this but the results were a bit confusing as I couldn’t find this exact model but saw other denim bags they’ve previously released.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your opinion!
> 
> (p.s. these are the best pictures I could get from the vendors site)
> 
> View attachment 5604417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604428



No further free authentications I'm sorry.  You appear to be a seller with your posts on this site all requests for free authentications.


----------



## SueMKnight

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could confirm if _this_ _Prada_ bag is _authentic_ or not please? I can't find the white quality assurance tag anywhere, despite turning all the linings inside out! I bought the bag from a seller on ebay . It was listed as Prada Milano embossed leather 3 way bag vintage .The sellers name is leewiwilli0 and the item number is 144694092928..I've attached my photos of the bag taken after I received it today. Many TIA


----------



## missfiggy

SueMKnight said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could confirm if _this_ _Prada_ bag is _authentic_ or not please? I can't find the white quality assurance tag anywhere, despite turning all the linings inside out! I bought the bag from a seller on ebay . It was listed as Prada Milano embossed leather 3 way bag vintage .The sellers name is leewiwilli0 and the item number is 144694092928..I've attached my photos of the bag taken after I received it today. Many TIA


Unfortunately your suspicions are correct - it is absolutely fake.


----------



## SueMKnight

Thanks for your fast response, Missfiggy..Much appreciated! I'll contact the seller to let them know I'll be returning it!


----------



## kasienkan1

Hello, Please, can You help me with this Bag?
Name item: Torebka „bagietka” Prada Nylon Vintage Bag
Seller name: Rewela
Link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby/torby-na-ramie/2159754947-torebka-bagietka-prada-nylon-bag-vintage
I would like to buy it and I would like to know if there are any red flags.
Thx


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi Y'all! I found this python Prada on the real real. There weren't enough pictures, so I decided to order it and take pics myself. I hope this helps!

It is super pretty, but want to be sure it is authentic. Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: PRADA Pitone Mordore Hobo Bag
Listing number: PRA678648
Seller ID: The RealReal
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/prada-pitone-mordore-hobo-bag-dxge4
Comments: The white tag inside has a 6 on one side and a 7 on the other. The leather tag says "Prada Made In Italy" embossed, but it has faded quite a bit and is barely legible. The black fabric tag says "LN 05995" Thanks so much! More pics on the next post.


----------



## Yoshi1296

More picture here. Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

kasienkan1 said:


> Hello, Please, can You help me with this Bag?
> Name item: Torebka „bagietka” Prada Nylon Vintage Bag
> Seller name: Rewela
> Link: https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby/torby-na-ramie/2159754947-torebka-bagietka-prada-nylon-bag-vintage
> I would like to buy it and I would like to know if there are any red flags.
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605445
> View attachment 5605446
> View attachment 5605447
> View attachment 5605448
> View attachment 5605449
> View attachment 5605450
> View attachment 5605451
> View attachment 5605452
> View attachment 5605453
> View attachment 5605454


No red flags or alarms BUT...this style is the one most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  They sell for around $25 on many thousands of counterfeit sites and without actually handling the bag it is impossible to be 100% sure of authenticity.  And some of the fakes are so good that even with a close inspection of the actual article it is just about impossible to tell the difference.


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> More picture here. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5605999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606002


It's authentic and is actual snakeskin, not a printed leather.


----------



## J.2183

missfiggy said:


> No further free authentications I'm sorry.  You appear to be a seller with your posts on this site all requests for free authentications.


I do apologise if this is the impression my questions have left you with but I can assure you I am not the owner of the instagram page!

I’m a customer that has bought a large number of pieces of mixed brands (almost 30!) from the seller that are being delivered to me in different batches but a good number of the pieces have been revealed to be fakes upon further inspection.

I was merely trying to confirm my suspicions and avoid further mistakes with the seller by calling on your collective expertise but it appears that I have exhausted your goodwill/patience.

Apologies once again...


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> It's authentic and is actual snakeskin, not a printed leather.



You are always the best!!! Thank you! Yes, the python is lovely. I got it for around $270 so I feel like I really lucked out.

Appreciate your help! Thanks again!!!


----------



## kasienkan1

Thank You so much for your help missfiggy ❤️


----------



## kasienkan1

missfiggy said:


> No red flags or alarms BUT...this style is the one most counterfeited of all Prada styles.  They sell for around $25 on many thousands of counterfeit sites and without actually handling the bag it is impossible to be 100% sure of authenticity.  And some of the fakes are so good that even with a close inspection of the actual article it is just about impossible to tell the difference.


Thank You so much for your help missfiggy ❤️


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Quick question. I already had my bag authenticated on here that I purchased from eBay. It was also sent to the authenticator before it was shipped to me. When I received it, I don't see the white number tag. Do all Prada bags have a white number tag?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Quick question. I already had my bag authenticated on here that I purchased from eBay. It was also sent to the authenticator before it was shipped to me. When I received it, I don't see the white number tag. Do all Prada bags have a white number tag?


Post an authentication request along with the proper photos as outlined on page one of this thread if you need an authentication.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Prada Psycho said:


> Post an authentication request along with the proper photos as outlined on page one of this thread if you need an authentication.


I don't need an authentication, you guys already authenticated it when it was on eBay (I posted the eBay photos from the listing and the link). I was just curious if the white tag with the number is something that Prada puts in all of their bags (post #11,521).


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I don't need an authentication, you guys already authenticated it when it was on eBay (I posted the eBay photos from the listing and the link). I was just curious if the white tag with the number is something that Prada puts in all of their bags (post #11,521).


I can't see that anyone responded to that post, but the photos you posted did show the white tag.  Which is a meaningless detail with or without.

Edit note: Did you change your screen name?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Prada Psycho said:


> I can't see that anyone responded to that post, but the photos you posted did show the white tag.  Which is a meaningless detail with or without.
> 
> *Edit note: Did you change your screen name?*


Oh yes I did. Sorry about that. It was Mid Century Gal.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oh yes I did. Sorry about that. It was Mid Century Gal.


Ah.  This makes sense then.  Didn't you used to be Pop Art Suzy before though?   Name rings a bell.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Prada Psycho said:


> Ah.  This makes sense then.  Didn't you used to be Pop Art Suzy before though?   Name rings a bell.
> 
> View attachment 5606287


Nope. My first tpf name was Mid Century Gal, and then just changed it. Wasn't Pop Art Suzy before.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Nope. My first tpf name was Mid Century Gal, and then just changed it. Wasn't Pop Art Suzy before.


OK.  Bit confusing looking for your AT request post.

So as to not be called out for being OT:

"Back to your regularly scheduled Prada Authentications."


----------



## 442454

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: vA0661
Listing number: 
Seller ID: Luxeclusif (via Secret Sales)
Link: https://www.secretsales.com/616ecd1...ntage-prada-tessuto-business-bag-black-black/
Comments:

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

442454 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: vA0661
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: Luxeclusif (via Secret Sales)
> Link: https://www.secretsales.com/616ecd1...ntage-prada-tessuto-business-bag-black-black/
> Comments:
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5606493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606509


I'd like to see some shots of the lining without the flash or in natural light, close up and in clear focus before I give the all clear, but  at this point it appears authentic.  Post those other photos though.  Want to be sure.


----------



## 442454

Prada Psycho said:


> I'd like to see some shots of the lining without the flash or in natural light, close up and in clear focus before I give the all clear, but  at this point it appears authentic.  Post those other photos though.  Want to be sure.


Hi, thank you very much for the quick response. I’ve taken some more photos of the lining without the flash. I can take some more in the morning if natural lighting would be better. 

Thanks again


----------



## Prada Psycho

442454 said:


> Hi, thank you very much for the quick response. I’ve taken some more photos of the lining without the flash. I can take some more in the morning if natural lighting would be better.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 5606550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606555


You're good to go.  Looks fine.


----------



## 442454

Prada Psycho said:


> You're good to go.  Looks fine.


That’s wonderful. Thanks again!


----------



## kiersten2792

Hi! Just wanna know if this Prada bag is authentic.

Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Medium Promenade Bag in Peonia
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-promenade-tote-peonia-1077228

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prada Psycho

kiersten2792 said:


> Hi! Just wanna know if this Prada bag is authentic.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Medium Promenade Bag in Peonia
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-promenade-tote-peonia-1077228
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Can't go 100% without more detailed photos of the lining and other details, but nothing screams out.  If you buy it, post the appropriate photos so we can give you a more certain answer.


----------



## missfiggy

kiersten2792 said:


> Hi! Just wanna know if this Prada bag is authentic.
> 
> Item: Prada Saffiano Lux Medium Promenade Bag in Peonia
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-saffiano-lux-medium-promenade-tote-peonia-1077228
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wish that this site would respect buyers just a little bit more. Their photos are really cheap and crappy looking and DO NOT HELP with determining authenticity.


----------



## kiersten2792

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't go 100% without more detailed photos of the lining and other details, but nothing screams out.  If you buy it, post the appropriate photos so we can give you a more certain answer.


Thanks! I just noticed that the R on the PRADA (in front of the bag) is a little wonky? Is that normal?


----------



## Prada Psycho

kiersten2792 said:


> Thanks! I just noticed that the R on the PRADA (in front of the bag) is a little wonky? Is that normal?


Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## AshTx.1

Hi could someone authenticate this bag for me please?

Item: Prada Vitello Drive Perforated Tote Fuoco
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-drive-perforated-perforated-tote-fuoco-663781


----------



## Prada Psycho

AshTx.1 said:


> Hi could someone authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Item: Prada Vitello Drive Perforated Tote Fuoco
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-drive-perforated-perforated-tote-fuoco-663781



This one's not in my wheelhouse to give you an absolute answer and Fashionphile's photos aren't helping that one little bit.  That said nothing screams out at me, but wait for @missfiggy and/or @Bratty1919 to chime in.  Nice bag for the price if it passes muster.


----------



## missfiggy

AshTx.1 said:


> Hi could someone authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Item: Prada Vitello Drive Perforated Tote Fuoco
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-drive-perforated-perforated-tote-fuoco-663781


As usual, fashionphile's fotos leave a lot to be desired, however...no red flags or alarm bells here either.


----------



## AshTx.1

Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

AshTx.1 said:


> Thanks!


If you buy the bag, post your own photos per the Authentication Request form so we can get a better look at it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi Yall! I ordered this black Prada hobo from Fashionphile and wanted to check its authenticity. I waited to get it so that I could take more detailed pictures. Right off the bat, I don't think this is the color Inchiostro, and I doubt that it is vitello daino (the leather is too smooth). So i feel like the authenticity card may be for a different bag? Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Hobo Inchiostro
Listing number: 1077841
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-inchiostro-1077841
Comments: It has a double zipper design at the top, one in silver and one in aged gold. Rest of the hardware feels like aged gold color. Both zippers are lampo.

Thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

More pictures, Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi Yall! I ordered this black Prada hobo from Fashionphile and wanted to check its authenticity. I waited to get it so that I could take more detailed pictures. Right off the bat, I don't think this is the color Inchiostro, and I doubt that it is vitello daino (the leather is too smooth). So i feel like the authenticity card may be for a different bag? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Vitello Daino Hobo Inchiostro
> Listing number: 1077841
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-vitello-daino-hobo-inchiostro-1077841
> Comments: It has a double zipper design at the top, one in silver and one in aged gold. Rest of the hardware feels like aged gold color. Both zippers are lampo.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5611213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611230


Definitely not the right cards.  That's from the Soft Calf collection, around 10 or so years ago maybe?    Do me a favor and post a clear, close up of a section of the lining in natural light.  This bag looks authentic, but I want to check something.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> Definitely not the right cards.  That's from the Soft Calf collection, around 10 or so years ago maybe?    Do me a favor and post a clear, close up of a section of the lining in natural light.  This bag looks authentic, but I want to check something.


Hows this? Also, added more pictures in the post above. Sorry they're all mixed up. Thanks again!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hows this? Also, added more pictures in the post above. Sorry they're all mixed up. Thanks again!!
> 
> View attachment 5611237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611241


It's fine.  Hard to capture exactly what I'm looking for, but you're good.   I do SO miss the Soft Calf line. When it came out, more like 14 or so years ago, I lost track of how many I bought.  Brand new they smelled like heaven and so soft! Like a teddy bear.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> It's fine.  Hard to capture exactly what I'm looking for, but you're good.   I do SO miss the Soft Calf line. When it came out, more like 14 or so years ago, I lost track of how many I bought.  Brand new they smelled like heaven and so soft! Like a teddy bear.



Thank you so much! I heard great things about this line and I always wanted something from it. It still smells pretty good. This leather is incredibly soft, and I love the sheen it has! It is the perfect black bag. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> More pictures, Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5611231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611236


Definitely not the right cards.  This one is soft calf and Nero.  And authentic.  Inchiostro is a very dark blue.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Definitely not the right cards.  This one is soft calf and Nero.  And authentic.  Inchiostro is a very dark blue.



Thank you!! Yeah, I had a feeling they were wrong when they listed it as vitello daino and inchiostro.

Love this bag though!


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Hello guys. I need your expertise. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: Prada Nylon
Item #: i dont know? Its from Poshmark
Seller: lalyn31
Link: https://posh.mk/bjxia6V1stb


----------



## Bratty1919

Redlipzz.06 said:


> Hello guys. I need your expertise. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon
> Item #: i dont know? Its from Poshmark
> Seller: lalyn31
> Link: https://posh.mk/bjxia6V1stb



No sellers!


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Bratty1919 said:


> No sellers!


Hello, i am not a seller on that bag that i'm inquiring. I found it on poshmark while checking out and I kinda like that nylon style


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Redlipzz.06 said:


> Hello, i am not a seller on that bag that i'm inquiring. I found it on poshmark while checking out and I kinda like that nylon style


I have a poshmark acct and i don't even have a prada listing ‍♀️


----------



## missfiggy

Redlipzz.06 said:


> Hello guys. I need your expertise. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Prada Nylon
> Item #: i dont know? Its from Poshmark
> Seller: lalyn31
> Link: https://posh.mk/bjxia6V1stb


Personally I wouldn't touch ANYTHING on poshmark.


----------



## quindi

Authentication request, please! I’m a newer member and just found this thread. 

I just purchased this Vitello Daino BR4970 bag on eBay and it has to go through their authentication process before it comes to me, but when it does I will take all of the remaining needed photos. I’ll include 12 of the photos I received from the seller upon request. 

Item Name: Prada Vit.Daino Leather Tote Shoulder Bag BR4970 POMICE/Gray
Listing number: 385082323140
Seller ID: angiescloset123
Link: Listing
Comments: Just wondering if there’s any red flags with the photos so far. I’ll take all remaining ones when I receive it! Thank you for helping.


----------



## missfiggy

quindi said:


> Authentication request, please! I’m a newer member and just found this thread.
> 
> I just purchased this Vitello Daino BR4970 bag on eBay and it has to go through their authentication process before it comes to me, but when it does I will take all of the remaining needed photos. I’ll include 12 of the photos I received from the seller upon request.
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vit.Daino Leather Tote Shoulder Bag BR4970 POMICE/Gray
> Listing number: 385082323140
> Seller ID: angiescloset123
> Link: Listing
> Comments: Just wondering if there’s any red flags with the photos so far. I’ll take all remaining ones when I receive it! Thank you for helping.


Looks fine so far.


----------



## quindi

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine so far.



Thank you so much for taking the time to look over the photos I have so far. Much appreciated!


----------



## NatalieDash

Hi all! Thanks in advance for your assistance and knowledge! I was a bit reckless impulsively bought this bag. I feel like I didn't do enough research as I didn't want to miss out (usually I am way too thorough!). If anyone could please authenticate this bag it would be so appreciated as I have been stalking forums, guides, and other listings and will probably not stop doing so until I have a bit of peace of mind! These are the only photos I have I am very sorry!

Item: I think BL0507 or BR4052 (it doesn't look like it has a padlock, and the front of the bag has the 'PRADA' plus the crest etc, but others I have seen only have 'PRADA'. Name of the bag was not on listing. Serial number looks a bit sketchy as it is single digit.

Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kittys_boutique

Link: I'm not sure if it will work now it's ended. I have attached all the photos that I have here.


----------



## Prada Psycho

NatalieDash said:


> Hi all! Thanks in advance for your assistance and knowledge! I was a bit reckless impulsively bought this bag. I feel like I didn't do enough research as I didn't want to miss out (usually I am way too thorough!). If anyone could please authenticate this bag it would be so appreciated as I have been stalking forums, guides, and other listings and will probably not stop doing so until I have a bit of peace of mind! These are the only photos I have I am very sorry!
> 
> Item: I think BL0507 or BR4052 (it doesn't look like it has a padlock, and the front of the bag has the 'PRADA' plus the crest etc, but others I have seen only have 'PRADA'. Name of the bag was not on listing. Serial number looks a bit sketchy as it is single digit.
> 
> Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kittys_boutique
> 
> Link: I'm not sure if it will work now it's ended. I have attached all the photos that I have here.
> 
> View attachment 5622198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622208


Nothing you mentioned means anything re: authenticity.  That said, this appears to be an authentic Prada.  Looks to be in good shape. Still need more pictures to be 100% sure.  You need to go back into your eBay account to get the link to the item under purchases and the item number itself.  Having a link to the seller's listings is no help.  When you get the bag, take the appropriate photos so we can be certain.


----------



## missfiggy

NatalieDash said:


> Hi all! Thanks in advance for your assistance and knowledge! I was a bit reckless impulsively bought this bag. I feel like I didn't do enough research as I didn't want to miss out (usually I am way too thorough!). If anyone could please authenticate this bag it would be so appreciated as I have been stalking forums, guides, and other listings and will probably not stop doing so until I have a bit of peace of mind! These are the only photos I have I am very sorry!
> 
> Item: I think BL0507 or BR4052 (it doesn't look like it has a padlock, and the front of the bag has the 'PRADA' plus the crest etc, but others I have seen only have 'PRADA'. Name of the bag was not on listing. Serial number looks a bit sketchy as it is single digit.
> 
> Seller: https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kittys_boutique
> 
> Link: I'm not sure if it will work now it's ended. I have attached all the photos that I have here.
> 
> View attachment 5622198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622208


Aha...kitty's.  I've been watching this seller for quite a while. They list mostly real oldies and I've not yet seen a fake. Seen several of styles that I've had, and sold, over the years, including one which I'm 99% sure was one of mine around 20 years ago.

This one looks fine but post your own photos when you receive it.


----------



## greedygURL

Thankyou both so much for your time! I tried attaching the listing URL but struggled with the app. I should be receiving the bag in the next 2 weeks so I will upload the right details. Thankyou again, im feeling a lot more relieved that it looks to be genuine


----------



## snowy58red

Hi! Im looking at a Prada Nylon Backpack on EBay and wondering if it’s real.
Item Namerada Tessuto Backpack Vintage Nylon Black Authentic
Listing number:363854850147
Seller ID:Aetavintage
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/3638548501...ZNGl_crQXq&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Comments:


thank you!!!


----------



## missfiggy

snowy58red said:


> Hi! Im looking at a Prada Nylon Backpack on EBay and wondering if it’s real.
> Item Namerada Tessuto Backpack Vintage Nylon Black Authentic
> Listing number:363854850147
> Seller ID:Aetavintage
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/3638548501...ZNGl_crQXq&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Comments:
> 
> 
> thank you!!!


Authentic, trashed and overpriced.


----------



## tl0293

Hello, I have been looking at this Prada backpack on Mercari. I love the design, but want to make sure it is real. The seller says in their about me that they only sell authentic. 
Item Name: Prada // Racer Logo Quilted Backpack
Listing number: m17391249611
Seller IDici.nyc
Link: https://merc.li/ty6GKbMbb

Thank you!


----------



## tl0293

tl0293 said:


> Hello, I have been looking at this Prada backpack on Mercari. I love the design, but want to make sure it is real. The seller says in their about me that they only sell authentic.
> Item Name: Prada // Racer Logo Quilted Backpack
> Listing number: m17391249611
> Seller IDici.nyc
> Link: https://merc.li/ty6GKbMbb
> 
> Thank you!


Seller ID: pici.nyc (sorry, not sure where the smiley face came from)


----------



## quindi

missfiggy said:


> Looks fine so far.



As promised, I took photos since the BR4970 bag arrived today. It passed eBay’s authenticator inspection (although those maniacs FOLDED the bag in the shipping box!). 

I’d love to hear what you think now that all photos are complete. I’ll have to split them between two posts, so here is 1 of 2.  Thank you again!


----------



## quindi

2 of 2


----------



## missfiggy

tl0293 said:


> Hello, I have been looking at this Prada backpack on Mercari. I love the design, but want to make sure it is real. The seller says in their about me that they only sell authentic.
> Item Name: Prada // Racer Logo Quilted Backpack
> Listing number: m17391249611
> Seller IDici.nyc
> Link: https://merc.li/ty6GKbMbb
> 
> Thank you!


Nothing alarming in the photos, however all nylon/vela items need to be viewed with suspicion as they are extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## missfiggy

quindi said:


> 2 of 2
> 
> View attachment 5625091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625102


Still looks fine. In lovely condition too. Enjoy!!!


----------



## quindi

missfiggy said:


> Still looks fine. In lovely condition too. Enjoy!!!



Thank you, I will!! This is my first Prada so I hope to treat her as nicely as her original owner  Going to test out some apple gard on her this weekend to see how she cleans up.


----------



## Prada Psycho

quindi said:


> Thank you, I will!! This is my first Prada so I hope to treat her as nicely as her original owner  Going to test out some apple gard on her this weekend to see how she cleans up.


And thank you for the top notch photographs!  Makes the lives of we authenticators so much easier.


----------



## tl0293

Ok. Thank You! Still deciding on it. 


missfiggy said:


> Nothing alarming in the photos, however all nylon/vela items need to be viewed with suspicion as they are extremely well faked nowadays.


----------



## NatalieDash

Good evening! i hope that everyone is having a fantastic Friday! Thankyou for your time and assistance last week, I'm back with some updated photos as he bag came today! I'm excited but wanting to see what you think before I get TOO excited if you know what I mean! I hope these photos are ok, please let me know if you need others and I'll step to it 

Item Name: Prada Leather Zip Top Tote Bag
Listing number: 225157195742
Seller ID: kittys_boutique
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-L...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Missing a padlock but has the clochette with keys. No authenticity paperwork or dustbag. I was thinking it could be BL0507 but there is some differences that I see if I look at other online but if this is fair dinkum I'll post it in the identification thread and leave it to the experts. Ebay authenticated it (not sure if that means much lol).Thankou, thankyou, thankyou


----------



## NatalieDash

Here is some extra photos


----------



## NatalieDash

NatalieDash said:


> Good evening! i hope that everyone is having a fantastic Friday! Thankyou for your time and assistance last week, I'm back with some updated photos as he bag came today! I'm excited but wanting to see what you think before I get TOO excited if you know what I mean! I hope these photos are ok, please let me know if you need others and I'll step to it
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Zip Top Tote Bag
> Listing number: 225157195742
> Seller ID: kittys_boutique
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Leather-Zip-Top-Tote-Bag-/225157195742?nma=true&si=wDmkiSaibGG75MLbaz7Bgd84S74%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Missing a padlock but has the clochette with keys. No authenticity paperwork or dustbag. I was thinking it could be BL0507 but there is some differences that I see if I look at other online but if this is fair dinkum I'll post it in the identification thread and leave it to the experts. Ebay authenticated it (not sure if that means much lol).Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou
> 
> View attachment 5626354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626365


The 'T' on the white tag inside is on the other side of the '7'  Thankyou again


----------



## Prada Psycho

NatalieDash said:


> Good evening! i hope that everyone is having a fantastic Friday! Thankyou for your time and assistance last week, I'm back with some updated photos as he bag came today! I'm excited but wanting to see what you think before I get TOO excited if you know what I mean! I hope these photos are ok, please let me know if you need others and I'll step to it
> 
> Item Name: Prada Leather Zip Top Tote Bag
> Listing number: 225157195742
> Seller ID: kittys_boutique
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Prada-Leather-Zip-Top-Tote-Bag-/225157195742?nma=true&si=wDmkiSaibGG75MLbaz7Bgd84S74%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Missing a padlock but has the clochette with keys. No authenticity paperwork or dustbag. I was thinking it could be BL0507 but there is some differences that I see if I look at other online but if this is fair dinkum I'll post it in the identification thread and leave it to the experts. Ebay authenticated it (not sure if that means much lol).Thankou, thankyou, thankyou
> 
> View attachment 5626354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626365



It's authentic and in amazing condition.  As for the missing lock, that unfortunately happens.  People take them off for one reason or the other and forget to put it back on the bag.  It probably happened before the seller listed the bag.  Frankly, as much as I like the locks, they're a useless accessory on the bag, especially with a heavier leather bag like this one. 

PS:  The experts are on this thread.


----------



## kthnhrts

Hi all! Reaching out regarding a vintage nylon bag I just purchased off of Ebay. I used an online authenticator, Legit Grails, and they said it was authentic, but I know there are a lot of spot-on fakes out there, so I'd love another opinion.

*Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Green Nylon and Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Purse #46471
*Listing number: *385139617917
*Seller ID:* Apple Project Boutique / appleproject
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/385139617917?nma=true&si=I7wTMmqS4gNlsEhiXG1ljYuboIw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments:* Attaching some additional photos below. Things that make me suspect: the front logo plaque seems uncentered, while MILANO also looks off. The hardware also doesn't read "Prada." However, I don't know if these are manufacturing issues and/or regular wear and tear since this does appear older. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## greedygURL

Good evening  thankyou for your time and help last week, im back with some updated photos as the bag came today  I'm excited but wanting to see what you think before I get TOO excited if you know what I mean! I hope these photos are OK, please let me know of you need others and I'll step to it 


Prada Psycho said:


> It's authentic and in amazing condition.  As for the missing lock, that unfortunately happens.  People take them off for one reason or the other and forget to put it back on the bag.  It probably happened before the seller listed the bag.  Frankly, as much as I like the locks, they're a useless accessory on the bag, especially with a heavier leather bag like this one.
> 
> PS:  The experts are on this thread.


EDIT: Somehow i have ended up with 2 accounts greedygURL and NatalieDash, I did have problems signing up 

 That's wonderful news! A massive thankyou for your time in helping with this one  I can live with the missing lock, its really a beautiful bag ❤ ! I didn't want to post in the wrong thread to identify her, but would you know which bag this is, and the approximate age? It really is in great condition which I am thrilled with  thankyou thankyou again!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello! I ordered this vintage? Prada shoulder bag. I think it is one of those "Easy" bags. But I'm not so sure. I was wondering if one of y'all can authenticate this for me please? I ordered first so that I could take detailed pictures. I have additional pics in the following post. Thanks so much!

Item Name: PRADA Crocodile-Trimmed Nappa Easy Bag
Listing number: PRA736631
Seller ID: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../prada-crocodile-trimmed-nappa-easy-bag-f588j
Comments:


----------



## Yoshi1296

Additional pictures. Thanks so much again! Really grateful for your help with all of the Pradas ive been collecting!


----------



## Prada Psycho

greedygURL said:


> Good evening  thankyou for your time and help last week, im back with some updated photos as the bag came today  I'm excited but wanting to see what you think before I get TOO excited if you know what I mean! I hope these photos are OK, please let me know of you need others and I'll step to it
> 
> EDIT: Somehow i have ended up with 2 accounts greedygURL and NatalieDash, I did have problems signing up
> 
> That's wonderful news! A massive thankyou for your time in helping with this one  I can live with the missing lock, its really a beautiful bag ❤ ! I didn't want to post in the wrong thread to identify her, but would you know which bag this is, and the approximate age? It really is in great condition which I am thrilled with  thankyou thankyou again!




As best I can recall, it's between 10-15 years old.  I had this same bag in the emerald green color. It doesn't have a specific name.  Usually something like "Shopping Tote" or a generic name.  Prada's not known for naming its bags, or wasn't until recently. 


Edit:  Found my green one.  It was 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Additional pictures. Thanks so much again! Really grateful for your help with all of the Pradas ive been collecting!
> 
> View attachment 5626957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626965


No red flags for me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> No red flags for me.



Amazing!! Thank you so much once again! Its such a great bag!


----------



## greedygURL

Prada Psycho said:


> As best I can recall, it's between 10-15 years old.  I had this same bag in the emerald green color. It doesn't have a specific name.  Usually something like "Shopping Tote" or a generic name.  Prada's not known for naming its bags, or wasn't until recently.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Found my green one.  It was 2007 or 2008.
> 
> View attachment 5627556


Oh geez, both bags look great for their age, they have both aged better than me  the green is amazing! Thankyou so much for all of your help, I'll have to vigilant to keep this beauty in great shape, hopefully the Queensland heat is kind to the leather lol! Thankyou thankyou again


----------



## Bratty1919

Yoshi1296 said:


> Additional pictures. Thanks so much again! Really grateful for your help with all of the Pradas ive been collecting!
> 
> View attachment 5626957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626965



This is real.


----------



## kthnhrts

kthnhrts said:


> Hi all! Reaching out regarding a vintage nylon bag I just purchased off of Ebay. I used an online authenticator, Legit Grails, and they said it was authentic, but I know there are a lot of spot-on fakes out there, so I'd love another opinion.
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic PRADA Green Nylon and Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Purse #46471
> *Listing number: *385139617917
> *Seller ID:* Apple Project Boutique / appleproject
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/385139617917?nma=true&si=I7wTMmqS4gNlsEhiXG1ljYuboIw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments:* Attaching some additional photos below. Things that make me suspect: the front logo plaque seems uncentered, while MILANO also looks off. The hardware also doesn't read "Prada." However, I don't know if these are manufacturing issues and/or regular wear and tear since this does appear older. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5626724
> View attachment 5626725
> View attachment 5626726
> View attachment 5626727
> View attachment 5626728
> View attachment 5626729
> View attachment 5626730
> View attachment 5626732
> View attachment 5626733


Hey everyone! I know my post didn't get a lot of traction the other day, but if ya'll could take a look and possibly help me authenticate this, I'd really appreciate the opinion! Let me know if I need to post any more photos, happy to upload anything else you need. Thank you so much in advance for taking a look, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bratty1919 said:


> This is real.



Thank you so much!! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## eugenetyq

Hi guys, this is my first time posting here. I would like some help authenticating this prada puffer jacket that I purchased. It looks pretty solid but I have some doubts. 
Please let me know if additional pictures are required!


----------



## Bratty1919

eugenetyq said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time posting here. I would like some help authenticating this prada puffer jacket that I purchased. It looks pretty solid but I have some doubts.
> Please let me know if additional pictures are required!
> 
> View attachment 5630658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630661



Sorry, this thread is for bags & wallets only.


----------



## ilovebags#72

Hello, could someone please help me with authentication and if seller is legit?
Item Name (if you know it):AUTH LUXURY PRADA SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG 1BE023 BLACK LEATHER NEw
ITEM NUMBER: 373826946017
Link (if available):https://www.ebay.com/itm/3738269460...J40UNpwTxi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Seller:B.imports
Who took the pictures:seller
History of the bag:unknown 
Comments:I am interested in this bag and wanted to know the legitimacy of both bag and seller, please. TIA


----------



## missfiggy

ilovebags#72 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me with authentication and if seller is legit?
> Item Name (if you know it):AUTH LUXURY PRADA SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG 1BE023 BLACK LEATHER NEw
> ITEM NUMBER: 373826946017
> Link (if available):https://www.ebay.com/itm/3738269460...J40UNpwTxi&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Seller:B.imports
> Who took the pictures:seller
> History of the bag:unknown
> Comments:I am interested in this bag and wanted to know the legitimacy of both bag and seller, please. TIA


No red flags on the bag.  Nothing known about the seller.


----------



## mtnbreeze

Hi! I’m thinking of buying from a private seller. They are unsure of the name of the bag but I asked for lots of pictures. Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovebags#72

missfiggy said:


> No red flags on the bag.  Nothing known about the seller.


Thank you for providing your expertise. I have been in contact with the seller, too, and asked about the manufacturer tag. In which I read this is one of the indicator of an authentic bag. However, I also read that some auth released bags did not have this tag at all. I was also having trouble finding out the release date on this particular bag. Would you be able to help me? Thank you, again.


----------



## jadedstar

Can someone authenticate this Prada bag?


----------



## Bratty1919

jadedstar said:


> Can someone authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> View attachment 5631683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631689



Format??


----------



## jadedstar

Bratty1919 said:


> Format??


My apologies , it didn’t come through 
Item: Prada 2000 re edition crystal mini bag pink 
Listing number: none 
Seller and site where listed seller is @luxuryconfession on Instagram 
Link: Instagram 
Comments:


----------



## missfiggy

jadedstar said:


> Can someone authenticate this Prada bag?
> 
> View attachment 5631683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631689


Courtesy?????   Please and thankyou go a long way here


----------



## jadedstar

missfiggy said:


> Courtesy?????   Please and thankyou go a long way here


My apologies! I was writing this post super quickly ..with a 2 year old grabbing my leg.. lol. It’s hard to get free time these days.


----------



## gabislima001

I think it’s a Double bag. Can anyone help me authenticate this? I have a prada promenade and so far it seems legit by my comparison but I’d like to get extra help! Xoxo


----------



## gabislima001

More pictures


----------



## Prada Psycho

gabislima001 said:


> More pictures
> 
> View attachment 5632286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632297


  Format?


----------



## mtnbreeze

mtnbreeze said:


> Hi! I’m thinking of buying from a private seller. They are unsure of the name of the bag but I asked for lots of pictures. Please help! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5631633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631643


Item Name: not sure of style name 
Listing number: private sale
Seller ID: none
Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## missfiggy

mtnbreeze said:


> Hi! I’m thinking of buying from a private seller. They are unsure of the name of the bag but I asked for lots of pictures. Please help! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5631633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631643


Sorry - we don't authenticate for private sales.  All too often we have found that the private seller is the owner and they are seeking a free authentication prior to selling.


----------



## missfiggy

gabislima001 said:


> I think it’s a Double bag. Can anyone help me authenticate this? I have a prada promenade and so far it seems legit by my comparison but I’d like to get extra help! Xoxo
> 
> View attachment 5632278


No "please", no "thankyou", no format.  Seriously????


----------



## gabislima001

missfiggy said:


> No "please", no "thankyou", no format.  Seriously????


Sorry, I didn’t mean to be rude. I really appreciate anyone that can give me some help. What do you mean by format? I’m new here.


----------



## gabislima001

Prada Psycho said:


> Format?


Sorry, I’m new here. Thanks for asking. What do you mean by format?


----------



## Bratty1919

gabislima001 said:


> Sorry, I’m new here. Thanks for asking. What do you mean by format?



Post 1, page 1


----------



## petalmetal

Hi there, I am looking for some help on identifying my Prada nylon bag. I would be very grateful for any help or comments from some experts! 

Item Name: 1N1204 Tessuto Sport (Nero)
Listing number: NA
Seller ID: rainerowntree (Vinted)
Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/2282959053-prada-bag
Comments: The seller was really nice and showed me some pictures of her own vintage Prada bags to assure me. Told me it was a gift and never used. Upon receiving it I noticed it had a made in China label and I’ve done some research but I’m not sure if this was common at the time (2006) so I was hoping some expert knowledge  may advise me! I also have a genuine one I bought via resale and the strap is slightlyyy longer on that one and the material feels higher quality, more smooth whereas this has a slight cottony feel to the touch. Additionally the zipper on this is metal and turning green a bit, the hardware is also going a bit funky but maybe this is due to storage? thank you so much in advance and I really appreciate the help. Sorry if I got anything wrong and please do let me know how I can correct it/provide more info. First pic is the sellers, the rest are mine.  TYSM


----------



## missfiggy

petalmetal said:


> Hi there, I am looking for some help on identifying my Prada nylon bag. I would be very grateful for any help or comments from some experts!
> 
> Item Name: 1N1204 Tessuto Sport (Nero)
> Listing number: NA
> Seller ID: rainerowntree (Vinted)
> Link: https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/2282959053-prada-bag
> Comments: The seller was really nice and showed me some pictures of her own vintage Prada bags to assure me. Told me it was a gift and never used. Upon receiving it I noticed it had a made in China label and I’ve done some research but I’m not sure if this was common at the time (2006) so I was hoping some expert knowledge  may advise me! I also have a genuine one I bought via resale and the strap is slightlyyy longer on that one and the material feels higher quality, more smooth whereas this has a slight cottony feel to the touch. Additionally the zipper on this is metal and turning green a bit, the hardware is also going a bit funky but maybe this is due to storage? thank you so much in advance and I really appreciate the help. Sorry if I got anything wrong and please do let me know how I can correct it/provide more info. First pic is the sellers, the rest are mine.  TYSM
> 
> View attachment 5634866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634901



This style is the absolutely most often counterfeited of all Prada's catalogue.  And the fakes are absolutely impossible to discern just from photos.  And they are often scarily good in real life. So, with all that said, the best I can do is say it might be authentic.  The card appears to be authentic


----------



## petalmetal

missfiggy said:


> This style is the absolutely most often counterfeited of all Prada's catalogue.  And the fakes are absolutely impossible to discern just from photos.  And they are often scarily good in real life. So, with all that said, the best I can do is say it might be authentic.  The card appears to be authentic


when I compare it to my authentic one it just doesn’t feel the same. I don’t know whether it’s because it’s a bit stiffer because it’s newer and since this one was made in China, perhaps the material used is slightly different. The handle is also about half an inch shorter than the authentic. Externally it looks perfect. May I ask if you know if it was common for these bags to be Made in China? Many thanks for you help x


----------



## missfiggy

petalmetal said:


> when I compare it to my authentic one it just doesn’t feel the same. I don’t know whether it’s because it’s a bit stiffer because it’s newer and since this one was made in China, perhaps the material used is slightly different. The handle is also about half an inch shorter than the authentic. Externally it looks perfect. May I ask if you know *if it was common for these bags to be Made in China? *Many thanks for you help x


Yes.  Most nylons are now made in China.


----------



## petalmetal

missfiggy said:


> Yes.  Most nylons are now made in China.


even back in 2006?


----------



## missfiggy

petalmetal said:


> even back in 2006?


Yes, and probably earlier.


----------



## petalmetal

missfiggy said:


> Yes, and probably earlier.


Okay thank you for your help.


----------



## luu

Hello, is this tag a huge redflag? Not familiar with prada but doesn't look right to me. Seller insist its authentic though.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiersten2792

Hello hello!
Can someone please take a look at this Promenade bag And see if it’s authentic?
Thank you!

Item: Prada Promenade Medium
Listing number: N/A
Seller: botikatas on Carousell
Link: Check out 'Authentic Prada Promenade Medium', available at PHP 10,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/ugb1Fn12jub

Thank you authenticators, your expertise is much appreciated!


----------



## missfiggy

luu said:


> Hello, is this tag a huge redflag? Not familiar with prada but doesn't look right to me. Seller insist its authentic though.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5636497


Format please.  We need to see what we are dealing with.


----------



## missfiggy

kiersten2792 said:


> Hello hello!
> Can someone please take a look at this Promenade bag And see if it’s authentic?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada Promenade Medium
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: botikatas on Carousell
> Link: Check out 'Authentic Prada Promenade Medium', available at PHP 10,000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/ugb1Fn12jub
> 
> Thank you authenticators, your expertise is much appreciated!


Please provide the necessary photos as detailed in post #1.


----------



## luu

Oops sorry, its a poshmark listing so the info is all over the place and I was unable to download the pics:

Item Name: authentic nylon prada bag
Listing number:
Seller ID: sophietin127
Link: https://posh.mk/O7QCaZA9jub

Thank you!


----------



## kiersten2792

missfiggy said:


> Please provide the necessary photos as detailed in post #1.


Ah yes, sorry. Here are the pictures I got from the seller.


----------



## missfiggy

kiersten2792 said:


> Ah yes, sorry. Here are the pictures I got from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 5636637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636646


These are just the pictures from the listing.  You need the photos which we detail in post #1.  You might have to ask the seller for some extra photos.  Please read post #1 before you post again.


----------



## luu

Hello, please help authenticate this item, kuch appreciated. Thank you! 

Item Name: prada tessuto nylon chain strap shoulder bag
Listing number: 374288828365
Seller ID: artgrabber71
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/37428882836...RYUXsvzQ_i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY 
Comments:


----------



## Bratty1919

luu said:


> Hello, is this tag a huge redflag? Not familiar with prada but doesn't look right to me. Seller insist its authentic though.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5636497



No.


----------



## Pino

Hello, please help me with this prada bag, i don't know if it is real or not.

Link (More photos) : https://zenmarket.jp/it/auction.aspx?itemCode=x766141781


----------



## Pino

Pino said:


> Hello, please help me with this prada bag, i don't know if it is real or not.
> 
> Link (More photos) : https://zenmarket.jp/it/auction.aspx?itemCode=x766141781
> 
> View attachment 5640210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640214


Item Name: prada shoulde bag twoway
Listing number:
Seller ID: hugmart2013


----------



## missfiggy

Pino said:


> Hello, please help me with this prada bag, i don't know if it is real or not.
> 
> Link (More photos) : https://zenmarket.jp/it/auction.aspx?itemCode=x766141781
> 
> View attachment 5640210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640214


It looks real to me.


----------



## Pino

missfiggy said:


> It looks real to me.


Thank you really appreciated!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Prada
*Item Number*: 2369583436-prada
*Seller ID*: andersen42
*Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/accessoires/sacs-et-sacoches/autre/2369583436-prada

Thank you for your help.


----------



## missfiggy

Great_Iskander said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Would you share with me your opinion on the following item, please?
> 
> *Item Name*: Prada
> *Item Number*: 2369583436-prada
> *Seller ID*: andersen42
> *Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/accessoires/sacs-et-sacoches/autre/2369583436-prada
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Not enough details in the photos unfortunately,  so I can't offer any opinion.


----------



## missfiggy

BE AWARE THAT THIS SELLER MIGHT HAVE MORE THAN JUST THIS FAKE IN THEIR EXTENSIVE INVENTORY.









						Vitello Shine Satchel Brown  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vitello Shine Satchel Brown at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Just sayin'...


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> BE AWARE THAT THIS SELLER MIGHT HAVE MORE THAN JUST THIS FAKE IN THEIR EXTENSIVE INVENTORY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitello Shine Satchel Brown  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vitello Shine Satchel Brown at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...


Just glanced at since they have over 46,000 listings!!! Man, this looks like the outlet of a counterfeit manufacturing facility.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> Just glanced at since they have over 46,000 listings!!! Man, this looks like the outlet of a counterfeit manufacturing facility.


The above horror sticks out like ram's testicles, but the seller has assured me it's authentic.   Interestingly ebay has not reacted to multiple reports. Protected species???

And only noticed because ebay.au has just been FLOODED with listings from the seller.


----------



## IntheOcean

missfiggy said:


> The above horror sticks out like ram's testicles, but the seller has assured me it's authentic.   Interestingly ebay has not reacted to multiple reports. Protected species???
> 
> And only noticed because ebay.au has just been FLOODED with listings from the seller.


I also reported this listing, but I doubt anything will come of it.


----------



## florida2001

Prada Psycho said:


> I hope you can get your money back.  It's without a doubt fake.


how you can tell is fake?


----------



## missfiggy

florida2001 said:


> how you can tell is fake?


Sorry, we don't give out that information here.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello again you all! I just ordered this Prada Crocodile Colour Buckles Bauletto Bag from TheRealReal and wanted to check to see if it is authentic. Unfortunately, the zipper has become super stiff, but the bag overall looks good in terms of condition I'd say, but I wanted to check to see if it is authentic. Thanks so much! Additional pics in the following post!

Item Name: Prada Crocodile Buckles Bauletto Bag
Listing number: PRA750693
Seller ID: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/prada-crocodile-buckles-bauleto-bag-fiust
Comments: Interior pocket zippers are Lampo, exterior zips are RiRi M8. Thanks again!


----------



## Yoshi1296

More Pics


----------



## Narnanz

Parden for the out of subject comment...

But does anybody else drool over the bags @Yoshi1296  finds and you wish you could see all of the beautiful bags in the collection....???

Just me!


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> Sorry, we don't give out that information here.




And they're asking about a bag posted in MARCH????


----------



## Yoshi1296

Narnanz said:


> Parden for the out of subject comment...
> 
> But does anybody else drool over the bags @Yoshi1296  finds and you wish you could see all of the beautiful bags in the collection....???
> 
> Just me!



You are so kind! Thanks!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> You are so kind! Thanks!


Any chance we could see your collection - I'm sure it will be amazing.  Love to see all those gorgeous leathers displayed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Any chance we could see your collection - I'm sure it will be amazing.  Love to see all those gorgeous leathers displayed.



Absolutely!

I’m a huge Prada fan. I also collect Miuccia’s RTW pieces too. I’ll make a thread for you all once I’m back from my trip!

Thanks you and to the rest of the authenticators here for helping me build this collection! Without your generous service, I’d never have this collection. So thank you


----------



## missfiggy

Hey Yoshi1296

Looky here:









						Prada Authentic Shoulder Bag,red leather with tan trim,made in Milano ltaly $299  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Authentic Shoulder Bag,red leather with tan trim,made in Milano ltaly $299 at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Hey Yoshi1296
> 
> Looky here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Authentic Shoulder Bag,red leather with tan trim,made in Milano ltaly $299  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Prada Authentic Shoulder Bag,red leather with tan trim,made in Milano ltaly $299 at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au



Another from the spring 2005 collection!! Love this!!


----------



## missfiggy

Well, well...a small win, but a win nonetheless. Prada might have intervened directly here, because ebay certainly did nothing.









						Vitello Shine Satchel Brown  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vitello Shine Satchel Brown at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## quindi

Prada Psycho said:


> Just glanced at since they have over 46,000 listings!!! Man, this looks like the outlet of a counterfeit manufacturing facility.



The same seller uploaded a ton of listings to Poshmark recently!


----------



## justo77

Item name:  Prada Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black (Nero) 
Listing number:  
Seller ID: gaser_00
Link:

Hi guys, I need help with this bag. I bought it from an "expert" seller on vestiairecollective and I'm not 100% sure it's legit. Thanks for your time!


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. I found a similar one on fashionphile but mine doesn’t quite look the same I’ll post the link below. Thank you so much for your help and input in advance

item name: Prada 
Nylon Tessuto Impuntu Quilted Flap Shoulder Bag Navy​listing number: purchased at the thrift store
seller id: none
link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-tessuto-impuntu-quilted-flap-shoulder-bag-navy-286677
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## luxebeeauty

Pt.2


----------



## missfiggy

justo77 said:


> Item name:  Prada Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black (Nero)
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: gaser_00
> Link:
> 
> Hi guys, I need help with this bag. I bought it from an "expert" seller on vestiairecollective and I'm not 100% sure it's legit. Thanks for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5661320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661329


I recently purchased from Vestaire and I was happy with their authentication.  I don't see anything wrong with this at all. What is bothering you?


----------



## justo77

I chose direct shipping and I wasn't sure if it was 100% original. There are not many references to this bag on the internet.


----------



## missfiggy

I've been waiting for Bratty1717 with her superior knowledge of these older styles, but, in her absence, I'm going to stick my neck out and say that this one looks authentic to me.

No red flags, no alarm bells,  no idiosyncrasies so I'm 99.99% sure.

Hope this helps.


luxebeeauty said:


> Hi ladies I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. I found a similar one on fashionphile but mine doesn’t quite look the same I’ll post the link below. Thank you so much for your help and input in advance
> 
> item name: Prada
> Nylon Tessuto Impuntu Quilted Flap Shoulder Bag Navy​listing number: purchased at the thrift store
> seller id: none
> link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-nylon-tessuto-impuntu-quilted-flap-shoulder-bag-navy-286677
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again
> 
> View attachment 5661457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661469


----------



## luxebeeauty

missfiggy said:


> I've been waiting for Bratty1717 with her superior knowledge of these older styles, but, in her absence, I'm going to stick my neck out and say that this one looks authentic to me.
> 
> No red flags, no alarm bells,  no idiosyncrasies so I'm 99.99% sure.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Missfiggy thank you  So much for taking the time to get back at me and sharing your thoughts and expertise with my Prada bag .. I really truly appreciate it ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
Advance Happy Holidays and a Happy New year


----------



## sbs6jb1

Hello! I’d love some help if possible. 

Item name: Prada Backpack Black Multipocket Nylon Leather Vela Rucksack With Cards

Listing number: 115574844778

Seller ID: ibizamarket 

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ba...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbs6jb1 said:


> Hello! I’d love some help if possible.
> 
> Item name: Prada Backpack Black Multipocket Nylon Leather Vela Rucksack With Cards
> 
> Listing number: 115574844778
> 
> Seller ID: ibizamarket
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ba...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Thank you!


Wouldn't touch it.  Clearly a dropshipper.


----------



## Bratty1919

missfiggy said:


> I've been waiting for Bratty1717 with her superior knowledge of these older styles, but, in her absence, I'm going to stick my neck out and say that this one looks authentic to me.
> 
> No red flags, no alarm bells,  no idiosyncrasies so I'm 99.99% sure.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Sorry, finals here. This should be fine!


----------



## sbs6jb1

Prada Psycho said:


> Wouldn't touch it.  Clearly a dropshipper.


What’s a dropshipper?!


----------



## missfiggy

sbs6jb1 said:


> What’s a dropshipper?!


A warehouse of fakes which uses many different seller accounts on various legit and non-legit e-marketplaces. You buy from the seller and your item comes from a central warehouse (often in China). It's shipped to an agent in your country and they reship it to you with local postage appearing on the package. When you find that you have received a fake or substandard product, the seller is uncontactable.


----------



## sbs6jb1

missfiggy said:


> A warehouse of fakes which uses many different seller accounts on various legit and non-legit e-marketplaces. You buy from the seller and your item comes from a central warehouse (often in China). It's shipped to an agent in your country and they reship it to you with local postage appearing on the package. When you find that you have received a fake or substandard product, the seller is uncontactable.


Wow! Okay thank you. The seller does seem to have a lot of positive reviews but yeah I guess you can’t trust anything!


----------



## sbs6jb1

Am I able to link Etsy listings on here for authentication? I am wary of following the guidelines but there’s no listing number like on eBay.


----------



## sbs6jb1

Item name: Prada Vela Sport Backpack BZ2811 Nero
Listing number: 255863861381
Seller: moocats09
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ve...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Thank you ☺️


----------



## basiaaap

Hello! I purchased this Hot Pink Quilted Nylon Tessuto on eBay for $150, I think it is 90s era but not sure. It was in rough shape so I’m hoping to clean it up. It did not come with the auth card, but I’m wondering if I ever wanted to resell it, is there a legit authenticator I can pay to give it the stamp of approval?


----------



## Prada Psycho

basiaaap said:


> Hello! I purchased this Hot Pink Quilted Nylon Tessuto on eBay for $150, I think it is 90s era but not sure. It was in rough shape so I’m hoping to clean it up. It did not come with the auth card, but I’m wondering if I ever wanted to resell it, is there a legit authenticator I can pay to give it the stamp of approval?
> 
> View attachment 5668018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668020


Authentication request format?


----------



## Prada Psycho

sbs6jb1 said:


> Am I able to link Etsy listings on here for authentication? I am wary of following the guidelines but there’s no listing number like on eBay.



Any company is fine, not just eBay.  The link is very important. If we have questions, we'll respond.


----------



## basiaaap

Prada Psycho said:


> Authentication request format?


I purchased on eBay but not sure if the listing is still active as it was in Oct:

Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylon Sling Bag Hot Pink

Item number: 115540013507

Seller ID: brittanherrel-0

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1155400135...LBfVd7WTXS&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Prada Psycho

basiaaap said:


> I purchased on eBay but not sure if the listing is still active as it was in Oct:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylon Sling Bag Hot Pink
> 
> Item number: 115540013507
> 
> Seller ID: brittanherrel-0
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1155400135...LBfVd7WTXS&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY




Yes, older links will still work.  They are eventually removed, but yours is still there.  That said, @Bratty1919 is our resident vintage Prada expert so you should wait for her to pop in and have a look.  While vintage Prada isn't in my wheelhouse,  I'm thinking this one might be authentic, but again, wait to see what @Bratty1919 has to say.


----------



## Bratty1919

basiaaap said:


> I purchased on eBay but not sure if the listing is still active as it was in Oct:
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vintage Nylon Sling Bag Hot Pink
> 
> Item number: 115540013507
> 
> Seller ID: brittanherrel-0
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1155400135...LBfVd7WTXS&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



Have you received it yet? I'd like to see more pictures.


----------



## basiaaap

Bratty1919 said:


> Have you received it yet? I'd like to see more pictures.


Thank you for taking a look! Hoping I didn’t make an error of judgment  I finally had a chance to clean the nylon hence the removed chain straps


----------



## Bratty1919

basiaaap said:


> Thank you for taking a look! Hoping I didn’t make an error of judgment  I finally had a chance to clean the nylon hence the removed chain straps
> 
> View attachment 5668327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668336


I honestly am not confident this is real. Or fake for that matter. Some inconsistencies I can't quite rectify.


----------



## missfiggy

Bratty1919 said:


> I honestly am not confident this is real. Or fake for that matter. Some inconsistencies I can't quite rectify.


I'm thinking that it might have been a give-away with some other purchase. I'm also seeing a lot that's right but a very obvious one thing that's questionable. Unless it is deliberate for some mysterious Prada reason.

There were a large number of flouro pink/black items in the early 2000s. A cosmetics bag and a phone holder spring to mind as I have had both. There were other small items as well, I just can't remember exactly what else.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> I'm thinking that it might have been a give-away with some other purchase. I'm also seeing a lot that's right but a very obvious one thing that's questionable. Unless it is deliberate for some mysterious Prada reason.
> 
> There were a large number of flouro pink/black items in the early 2000s. A cosmetics bag and a phone holder spring to mind as I have had both. There were other small items as well, I just can't remember exactly what else.





Bratty1919 said:


> I honestly am not confident this is real. Or fake for that matter. Some inconsistencies I can't quite rectify.


Again, I'm no vintage expert, but I had the same feeling all the way around.


----------



## basiaaap

Bratty1919 said:


> I honestly am not confident this is real. Or fake for that matter. Some inconsistencies I can't quite rectify.


I appreciate you looking into it! I guess I have a mystery bag :/ Some of the other ones in this style have the Prada stamp on the brass grommet but I thought maybe this 8x10 bag size didn’t


----------



## basiaaap

missfiggy said:


> I'm thinking that it might have been a give-away with some other purchase. I'm also seeing a lot that's right but a very obvious one thing that's questionable. Unless it is deliberate for some mysterious Prada reason.
> 
> There were a large number of flouro pink/black items in the early 2000s. A cosmetics bag and a phone holder spring to mind as I have had both. There were other small items as well, I just can't remember exactly what else.


Ngl feeling bummed out.. I found this bag for sale on eBay which appears to be the same make. In the listing “*This came from the estate of Herbert T. and Norma Jean Fink, the prominent fashion family that spearheaded the rise of Rodeo Drive in Los Angeles.” 








						Vintage Prada Quilted Tessuto Nylon Chain Strap Shoulder Bag Tote Handbag Purse  | eBay
					

Beautiful quilted pattern and the burgundy color is like iridescent in light, so it was hard to photo.



					www.ebay.com
				



*


----------



## missfiggy

basiaaap said:


> Ngl feeling bummed out.. I found this bag for sale on eBay which appears to be the same make. In the listing “*This came from the estate of Herbert T. and Norma Jean Fink, the prominent fashion family that spearheaded the rise of Rodeo Drive in Los Angeles.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Prada Quilted Tessuto Nylon Chain Strap Shoulder Bag Tote Handbag Purse  | eBay
> 
> 
> Beautiful quilted pattern and the burgundy color is like iridescent in light, so it was hard to photo.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bear in mind that if this is authentic it is possibly close to 50 years old.


----------



## sbs6jb1

Sorry to jump on this thread but I have searched and can’t find the answer.

I noticed there has been a lot of mention re the white tags bearing NO meaning to authenticity. I was wondering why this is?

I recently saw a Vela rucksack which checked all boxes although the white tag had an additional “flap” with the number 8 in red behind it. This was the only detail that made me question it’s authenticity but now I’m confused by the “white tags mean nothing” comments.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missfiggy

sbs6jb1 said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread but I have searched and can’t find the answer.
> 
> I noticed there has been a lot of mention re the white tags bearing NO meaning to authenticity. I was wondering why this is?
> 
> I recently saw a Vela rucksack which checked all boxes although the white tag had an additional “flap” with the number 8 in red behind it. This was the only detail that made me question it’s authenticity but now I’m confused by the “white tags mean nothing” comments.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lots of items from lots of designers carry white tags - clothing, leather goods, footwear, knitwear etc etc. They are there for many various reasons - machinist numbers, piece numbers, factory numbers, bin numbers, run numbers, dye lot numbers etc, etc.

There may be one or more, or there may not be any.

They are largely not relevant to purchasers, nor are they indicators of authenticity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sbs6jb1

Thank you! Wo


missfiggy said:


> Lots of items from lots of designers carry white tags - clothing, leather goods, footwear, knitwear etc etc. They are there for many various reasons - machinist numbers, piece numbers, factory numbers, bin numbers, run numbers, dye lot numbers etc, etc.
> 
> There may be one or more, or there may not be any.
> 
> They are largely not relevant to purchasers, nor are they indicators of authenticity.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> missfiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of items from lots of designers carry white tags - clothing, leather goods, footwear, knitwear etc etc. They are there for many various reasons - machinist numbers, piece numbers, factory numbers, bin numbers, run numbers, dye lot numbers etc, etc.
> 
> There may be one or more, or there may not be any.
> 
> They are largely not relevant to purchasers, nor are they indicators of authenticity.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> fab thank you! Would you raise any eyebrows though if the white tag did look suspicious in having a secondary red number tag on the back of the original white tag with 2/3 black numbers?
Click to expand...


----------



## missfiggy

sbs6jb1 said:


> Thank you! Wo


I'd have to see it.


----------



## luxebeeauty

Bratty1919 said:


> Sorry, finals here. This should be fine!


Bratty1919  Thank you so much for taking the time to help authenticate my Prada bag ❤️❤️ Thank you thank you


----------



## sbs6jb1

missfiggy said:


> I'd have to see it.


EBay item name: Prada Vela Sport Backpack BZ2811 Nero
Item number: 255863861381
Seller : moocats09 
Link: https://ebay.co.uk/usr/moocats09


----------



## missfiggy

sbs6jb1 said:


> EBay item name: Prada Vela Sport Backpack BZ2811 Nero
> Item number: 255863861381
> Seller : moocats09
> Link: https://ebay.co.uk/usr/moocats09
> 
> View attachment 5669772


Nothing about this listing has caused raised eyebrows.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi everyone! Hope you all are gearing up for the fabulous holiday season! I’m back from my trip! And I found a goodie just in time for the holidays!! The bag looks pretty good, but wanted your expertise to ensure it is authentic.

Item Name: PRADA Ostrich Medium Bi-Color Galleria Double Zip Tote Grey
Listing number: 1121207
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-ostrich-medium-bi-color-galleria-double-zip-tote-grey-1121207
Comments: It came with a pink satin dustbag. Seems pretty unusual so wanted to check to see if that’s correct. Attached more pics for y’all! THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all are gearing up for the fabulous holiday season! I’m back from my trip! And I found a goodie just in time for the holidays!! The bag looks pretty good, but wanted your expertise to ensure it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Ostrich Medium Bi-Color Galleria Double Zip Tote Grey
> Listing number: 1121207
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/prada-ostrich-medium-bi-color-galleria-double-zip-tote-grey-1121207
> Comments: It came with a pink satin dustbag. Seems pretty unusual so wanted to check to see if that’s correct. Attached more pics for y’all! THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!



More pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## missfiggy

Yoshi1296 said:


> More pictures. Thanks again!


Pink satin dustbag is quite common. I have two. Bag looks authentic and lovely smooshy ostrich leather.


----------



## Yoshi1296

missfiggy said:


> Pink satin dustbag is quite common. I have two. Bag looks authentic and lovely smooshy ostrich leather.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  I just purchased this wallet I would greatly appreciate your guys' opinion on it. I took lots of pictures so I'll split this into two posts. I believe this is a 1M1183 in vitello grain leather. It feels nice and soft. I don't have any cards and I couldn't find the 'Made in...' tag anywhere. (Which seems strange, but imagine a fake wallet would have such a tag?) The white tag inside the middle compartment reads, '203' and the logo inside reads, 'Prada' and 'Milano' underneath. The main zipper has 'Riri M6' on the underside. Hope the photos are clear enough. TIA


----------



## IntheOcean

More pictures


----------



## IntheOcean

And two more


----------



## IntheOcean

Adding two more photos of what I think might be a 3 or 4-digit number stamped in the corner. It's really hard to see, I think there might be a '22' or '72'


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I just purchased this wallet I would greatly appreciate your guys' opinion on it. I took lots of pictures so I'll split this into two posts. I believe this is a 1M1183 in vitello grain leather. It feels nice and soft. I don't have any cards and I couldn't find the 'Made in...' tag anywhere. (Which seems strange, but imagine a fake wallet would have such a tag?) The white tag inside the middle compartment reads, '203' and the logo inside reads, 'Prada' and 'Milano' underneath. The main zipper has 'Riri M6' on the underside. Hope the photos are clear enough. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5674018
> View attachment 5674019
> View attachment 5674020
> View attachment 5674021
> View attachment 5674022
> View attachment 5674023
> View attachment 5674024
> View attachment 5674025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674029



Don't need to re-post these photos, but we still need the Authentication Request Format


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Don't need to re-post these photos, but we still need the Authentication Request Format


Apologies.

Item name: Prada wallet
Listing number: n/a 
Seller ID: Ellada
Link: https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/koshelek_prada_original_na_rezerve_2678358131


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Apologies.
> 
> Item name: Prada wallet
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller ID: Ellada
> Link: https://m.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/koshelek_prada_original_na_rezerve_2678358131


Did you pull the middle zippered compartment all the way inside out to look for the black tag? They're really hard to find in wallets.


----------



## IntheOcean

The lining in the middle compartment is stitched down, so I can't pull it out. But I'm confident there is no tag in there besides the small white one, nor is there any sign that it might've been cut off. I saw some of the similar wallets having the tag inside the main compartment, but there's nothing there either.


----------



## IntheOcean

@PradaPsycho, could it be that the wallet was made in China and that's why it has to 'Made in' tag? I remember reading on this forum some stories of how people bought items in the boutique and then couldn't find this tag/stamp anywhere, at about the same time when other customers discovered that their bags, bought at the boutique as well, were in fact made in China.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> The lining in the middle compartment is stitched down, so I can't pull it out. But I'm confident there is no tag in there besides the small white one, nor is there any sign that it might've been cut off. I saw some of the similar wallets having the tag inside the main compartment, but there's nothing there either.
> 
> View attachment 5674155








Look inside of the zippered section along the side seams.  Here are a couple of examples.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> View attachment 5674296
> View attachment 5674297
> 
> 
> 
> Look inside of the zippered section along the side seams.  Here are a couple of examples.


Nada. I have another old Prada wallet (authenticated here about three years ago), it has the black tag exactly where you said it should be. So the middle zipped section was the first place I looked. Ran my fingers along all the seams in all the compartments, nothing. 

(This burgundy wallet seems fine... I compared it with the one I have, put them side by side. The zippers and the lining appear the same. But still no 'Made in' tag  )


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Nada. I have another old Prada wallet (authenticated here about three years ago), it has the black tag exactly where you said it should be. So the middle zipped section was the first place I looked. Ran my fingers along all the seams in all the compartments, nothing.
> 
> (This burgundy wallet seems fine... I compared it with the one I have, put them side by side. The zippers and the lining appear the same. But still no 'Made in' tag  )
> View attachment 5674303
> View attachment 5674304


No made in tag probably means it was made in Italy.


----------



## Prada Psycho

missfiggy said:


> No made in tag probably means it was made in Italy.


It's throwing me either way.  Everything else looks authentic to me, but the missing tag is a bit of a mystery.  Message me and I'll fill you in.


----------



## LoveAllThePrettyThings

Hello, we found this today at a thrift shop. Any chance it is authentic? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Prada Psycho

LoveAllThePrettyThings said:


> Hello, we found this today at a thrift shop. Any chance it is authentic? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674411


We normally require authentication requests be accompanied by the Authentication Format before we will respond.  That said, this hideous fake is just that: a hideous fake and none of us want to see any more photos.


----------



## LoveAllThePrettyThings

Prada Psycho said:


> We normally require authentication requests be accompanied by the Authentication Format before we will respond.  That said, this hideous fake is just that: a hideous fake and none of us want to see any more photos.


Thank you, I don’t normally purchase Prada, so I wasn’t sure what to look for. I appreciate your help. I am sorry my post was not in proper format. I will make sure next time to do so.


----------



## missfiggy

LoveAllThePrettyThings said:


> Hello, we found this today at a thrift shop. *Any chance it is authentic?* Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674411


Not a snowball's chance in hell. fmd it's awful.


----------



## marwa_omar

Hello 
First , I would like to thank you for your time and effort helping us .

Please help me authenticate this bag .Kindly let me know if I missed any photos, I tried to adhere to the format .


----------



## marwa_omar

marwa_omar said:


> Hello
> First , I would like to thank you for your time and effort helping us .
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag .Kindly let me know if I missed any photos, I tried to adhere to the format .
> 
> View attachment 5674607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos , thanks so much


----------



## missfiggy

marwa_omar said:


> View attachment 5674619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674622


Links to sale please  -  it's an essential part of the format.


----------



## drisha

Hello dear authenticators,

I just won this bag on eBay and asked the seller to provide the authenticity cards, now I am starting to have some doubts, since the seller in the description mentioned different price than what is on one of the cards, could you please help me, so I cancel the purchase prior the shipment?

Item Name: Prada Monochrome Small Saffiano bag
Listing number: 204183094132
Seller ID: alemarle-0
Link to the auction
Comments: seller’s description:
​
Prada Monochrome Small Saffiano Bag.
Black shoulder/hand bag with detachable coin purse
Width 26cm, Height 20cm, Depth 13.5cm.
Authentic as purchased from Flannels. Purchased for £2,500.


----------



## IntheOcean

@PradaPsycho, @missfiggy
Sorry to bother you again, but I was wondering if you came to some sort of an agreement with regards to the burgundy wallet. I'm positive there's no 'Made in' tag or stamping anywhere, I've been over it with a magnifying glass and couldn't find it. If it's of any help, I have found some listings of similar wallets and those have the 'Made in' stamp next to the logo or on the opposite side: one, two, three. I've been comparing the wallet side by side with the one I'm currently using (link to the post), everything seems identical. It feels the same, except for the different type of leather. But I have a black tote in vitello daino leather and I don't notice any difference. I took some more photos. Also, the main zipper is Riri, but the exterior pocket's zipper is Lampo. Can't see underneath the one of the middle section, though. TIA


----------



## marwa_omar

missfiggy said:


> Links to sale please  -  it's an essential part of the format.


Hello

Thanks for your reply. 

I will share the link but the item is no longer listed there as it is already sold out and I have received it . 
If any other photos are required kindly let me know 


			https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/japan/urlOrder


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> @PradaPsycho, @missfiggy
> Sorry to bother you again, but I was wondering if you came to some sort of an agreement with regards to the burgundy wallet. I'm positive there's no 'Made in' tag or stamping anywhere, I've been over it with a magnifying glass and couldn't find it. If it's of any help, I have found some listings of similar wallets and those have the 'Made in' stamp next to the logo or on the opposite side: one, two, three. I've been comparing the wallet side by side with the one I'm currently using (link to the post), everything seems identical. It feels the same, except for the different type of leather. But I have a black tote in vitello daino leather and I don't notice any difference. I took some more photos. Also, the main zipper is Riri, but the exterior pocket's zipper is Lampo. Can't see underneath the one of the middle section, though. TIA
> 
> View attachment 5674825
> View attachment 5674826
> View attachment 5674828
> View attachment 5674830
> View attachment 5674832
> View attachment 5674833
> View attachment 5674834
> View attachment 5674835




Pretty sure @missfiggy and I both agreed it was authentic.  I'm guessing someone removed the "Made In" tag.  Just not certain about it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Pretty sure @missfiggy and I both agreed it was authentic.  I'm guessing someone removed the "Made In" tag.  Just not certain about it.


Thank you so much!  Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi! I didn’t order this…yet. But this one is from the Fall 2004 runway, one of my absolute favorite collections from Miuccia Prada

What’s bugging me is that there are only 2 exotic serial codes, but three different exotic colors used? The model name of the bag is wrong. Also, the runway version is slightly different as the push lock button on this one is solid metal, but the runway version has a croc inlay in it and the handle is a different color. Is Vestiaire a good place to find vintage bags?

THANK YOU!! 

Item Name: PRADA Manuelle Leather Handbag
Listing number: 23958160
Seller ID: Simona (Vestiaire Collective)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-manuelle-prada-handbag-23958160.shtml
Comments:


----------



## Prada Psycho

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I didn’t order this…yet. But this one is from the Fall 2004 runway, one of my absolute favorite collections from Miuccia Prada
> 
> What’s bugging me is that there are only 2 exotic serial codes, but three different exotic colors used? The model name of the bag is wrong. Also, the runway version is slightly different as the push lock button on this one is solid metal, but the runway version has a croc inlay in it and the handle is a different color. Is Vestiaire a good place to find vintage bags?
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Manuelle Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 23958160
> Seller ID: Simona (Vestiaire Collective)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-manuelle-prada-handbag-23958160.shtml
> Comments:


Grab it while you can get it. It's GATOR or CROCODILE!  No "patent leather" here. Lining is real leather, too. 

HOW do you keep finding these gorgeous bags?  We will want to have one final look with your own photos, so please post your own  when you get it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Psycho said:


> Grab it while you can get it. It's GATOR or CROCODILE!  No "patent leather" here. Lining is real leather, too.
> 
> HOW do you keep finding these gorgeous bags?  We will want to have one final look with your own photos, so please post your own  when you get it.



Thanks as always!!!! I just ordered it. I will post more pictures when it comes in!
Also, I will post a picture of my collection soon! Im sorry for not doing it yet, work has been so busy.


----------



## marwa_omar

marwa_omar said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will share the link but the item is no longer listed there as it is already sold out and I have received it .
> If any other photos are required kindly let me know
> 
> 
> https://www.fromjapan.co.jp/japan/urlOrder


More photos please as I realized I didn’t post the SN , sorry for that


----------



## Prada Psycho

marwa_omar said:


> More photos please as I realized I didn’t post the SN , sorry for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675752
> View attachment 5675753
> View attachment 5675754


I'm not seeing any red flags on this one, but let's see if @missfiggy concurs.


----------



## marwa_omar

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not seeing any red flags on this one, but let's see if @missfiggy concurs.


Thank you so much


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> I'm not seeing any red flags on this one, but let's see if @missfiggy concurs.


missfiggy concurs. And is totally in lust with the colour.


----------



## marwa_omar

missfiggy said:


> missfiggy concurs. And is totally in lust with the colour.


Thanks so much ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

Just wanted to thank you ladies for all the years you've been here authenticating and sharing your knowledge. I wouldn't've had many of my beloved Prada items it weren't for you. Merry Christmas! And a Happy New Year of 2023!


----------



## missfiggy

IntheOcean said:


> Just wanted to thank you ladies for all the years you've been here authenticating and sharing your knowledge. I wouldn't've had many of my beloved Prada items it weren't for you. Merry Christmas! And a Happy New Year of 2023!


Thankyou muchly ITO.  And Merries and Happies to you too.

Glad to have been helpful  - we aim to please.


----------



## missfiggy

And, on the above note  - Merries and Happies to all our lovely members, and may 2023 be a wonderful year for all.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you too!

Thank you all for helping me grow my Prada collection as well. You all are incredible!


----------

